# The Hive is (realy) Dead!  Long Live the Hive Mind!



## Bront

Nuff said


----------



## Jdvn1

Don't you need a topic of some sort before you ask for pics?


----------



## Bront

No, it's more fun that way.






See?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

What like this?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

You all hurt my head sometimes...


----------



## Ilium

It's full of stars


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You all hurt my head sometimes...



 Obviously, somethign needs to be burned.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Obviously, somethign needs to be burned.



*nods* And here I am sitting here with a can of lighter fluid....hmmm...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *nods* And here I am sitting here with a can of lighter fluid....hmmm...




Just don't drink it. Kerosene tastes terrible. Trust me on this.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> What like this?



Show more skin.

Or fire, fire's good.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Show more skin.



 Nobody wants to see that   



			
				bront said:
			
		

> Or fire, fire's good.



I'm an air sign, I feed other people's fires.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm an air sign, I feed other people's fires.



Does that mean that you want me to eat you or something?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Does that mean that you want me to eat you or something?



Why is it strait women never ask me that?   

It means I tend to inspire passion, or anger, or both. (If only I could learn what causes which.)


----------



## Bront

I might suggest that you stop poking women and asking them, that might help.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> I might suggest that you stop poking women and asking them, that might help.



 Who have you been talking to?


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Who have you been talking to?



You're a QA tester.  It's your job to break things in odd ways.  It's just not a good practice with women


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> You're a QA tester.  It's your job to break things in odd ways.  It's just not a good practice with women



Now he tells me


----------



## gray stranger

I need a job


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Now he tells me



 There should be a handbook for things like this! "Things One Should Not Break."

And, gray stranger can write it and sell it! How's that for a job?


----------



## megamania

'allo hive!  how goes it?


----------



## megamania

HEY!   I'm missing 3 pages of my Creation Schema Storyhour!   What happened?  Gnome thieves?


----------



## gray stranger

jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There should be a handbook for things like this! "Things One Should Not Break."
> 
> And, gray stranger can write it and sell it! How's that for a job?




Jolly, I'll get started right away

Thing one should not break

1.: this thread
2.: my parents
3.: chicken wings
4.: your own sanity
5.: your brakes (break-brakes get it? God I'm funny!)

Things one should break

1.:this book, if you'll buy another one
2.:Bacon


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> HEY!   I'm missing 3 pages of my Creation Schema Storyhour!   What happened?  Gnome thieves?



 Hello! The database crashed. We're running now with the Dec 28 database. Everything was lost, so I hope you have a copy on your hard drive or can use Google cache. :\

There are threads all over Meta about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

gray stranger said:
			
		

> Jolly, I'll get started right away
> 
> Thing one should not break



I think you forgot the one item that incited the idea.

I do like the lists, though.


----------



## gray stranger

Things one should not break 
V1.1


Jolly, I'll get started right away

Thing one should not break

1.: this thread
2.: my parents
3.: chicken wings
4.: your own sanity
5.: your brakes (break-brakes get it? God I'm funny!)
*6.:Jdvn1, since he was the one who inspired me*
7.: the moon (think about the werewolves!)

Things one should break

1.:this book, if you'll buy another one
2.:Bacon

Things that are already broken

1.:My guitar amp, which really sucks
2.:The ball of your left foot, If you slip and fall in a wrong spot


----------



## JonnyFive

wohoo!! the hivemind is back!!


----------



## Knight Otu

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo hive!  how goes it?



Badly, as you've by now noticed.

I was so desperate that I became a blogger!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> HEY!   I'm missing 3 pages of my Creation Schema Storyhour!   What happened?  Gnome thieves?




Whatever you do, don't look at your postcount.


----------



## Knight Otu

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, don't look at your postcount.



It'll grow back in time.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I'm pretty sure I am already broken, does anyone know how to fix me?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Fire-based duct tape?


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> HEY!   I'm missing 3 pages of my Creation Schema Storyhour!   What happened?  Gnome thieves?



You must have missed the database crash. I hope you have backups for that


----------



## Bront

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I am already broken, does anyone know how to fix me?



A revised edition?


----------



## Jdvn1

gray stranger said:
			
		

> *6.:Jdvn1, since he was the one who inspired me*



(ahem)


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> You're a QA tester.  It's your job to break things in odd ways.  It's just not a good practice with women


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Badly, as you've by now noticed.
> 
> I was so desperate that I became a blogger!



 I just noticed that! Wow! Carbon Dioxide.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> (ahem)



I was refering to Weirdo.

I mean the other Weirdo.

I mean MavrickWeirdo.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just noticed that! Wow! Carbon Dioxide.



Speaking of which, where's your your dragonstar game at?

I just aquired the books (a friend has them)


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Badly, as you've by now noticed.
> 
> I was so desperate that I became a blogger!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I was refering to Weirdo.
> 
> I mean the other Weirdo.
> 
> I mean MavrickWeirdo.



 Oh, I know, but that was the inspiration for the idea.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, where's your your dragonstar game at?
> 
> I just aquired the books (a friend has them)



 I'd like to see what happens with the db before I start putting things together.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd like to see what happens with the db before I start putting things together.



That's your "I'm not ready yet, so here's an excuse to buy me more time" responce?


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> That's your "I'm not ready yet, so here's an excuse to buy me more time" responce?



 Heh. Well, at first, there was some talk that our posts might be lost.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh. Well, at first, there was some talk that our posts might be lost.



I don't think so, particularly that the newest recovery will actualy take a week or so, and is being test run, and is still not garunteed to work.

Either way, you're doing finals around now right? so no hurry.


----------



## megamania

I wonder how long it will take me to reenter all my storyhours?   I lost 45+ fopr Creation Schema and another dozen between Siberys Seven and Khyber Crawler.

And to top it off I was already behind by 6 for Schema.    Oye!


How goes it here?


----------



## megamania

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Badly, as you've by now noticed.
> 
> I was so desperate that I became a blogger!





ouch!


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, don't look at your postcount.




ARRRRRGH!!!!   MY EYES!


Corinth must be in shock.   Come to think of it ....many of you guys also.   I only lost about 400.


However-  my Schema storyhour lost 3000 hits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   SAY ITS NOT SO!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> You must have missed the database crash. I hope you have backups for that





Some but not the viewers comments which really are not important except for the ones within my Khyber Crawler SH.   That one deals with my kids and I had a lot of nice comments.

Helped me thru my darker moments.


----------



## megamania

oh and yes-   I'm okay.   





The e-mail linked to this site I rarely check.  I noticed some e-mails from folks here.   Thankyoiu and yes I'm better now.   I hope things have leveled out in my life.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't think so, particularly that the newest recovery will actualy take a week or so, and is being test run, and is still not garunteed to work.
> 
> Either way, you're doing finals around now right? so no hurry.






Not very computer savy.   How will Google help recover lost info?   Does that include storyhours?   Should I stop replacing lost segments?  Is the world square? Oh my Stars and Garters!


----------



## megamania

hello?   anyone there?   Must be Blogging.......


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Not very computer savy.   How will Google help recover lost info?   Does that include storyhours?   Should I stop replacing lost segments?  Is the world square? Oh my Stars and Garters!




Good advice Here


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just noticed that! Wow! Carbon Dioxide.



You saw it, and didn't leave a comment? Shame on you!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it will take me to reenter all my storyhours?   I lost 45+ fopr Creation Schema and another dozen between Siberys Seven and Khyber Crawler.
> 
> And to top it off I was already behind by 6 for Schema.    Oye!
> 
> 
> How goes it here?



 Do you have backups of anything on your harddrive?

And it goes all right here. I need to catch up on errands...


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> ARRRRRGH!!!!   MY EYES!
> 
> 
> Corinth must be in shock.   Come to think of it ....many of you guys also.   I only lost about 400.
> 
> 
> However-  my Schema storyhour lost 3000 hits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   SAY ITS NOT SO!!!!!!



 Yeah, I lost about 3000 posts. C'est la vie.

They might be able to recover some of it, they're not sure.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Not very computer savy.   How will Google help recover lost info?   Does that include storyhours?   Should I stop replacing lost segments?  Is the world square? Oh my Stars and Garters!



 Google keeps a cache of sites. If you search for something, there's a 'Cache' link under the actual link, and it'll show you what Google has stored on its site.

From there, it's copy/paste. But Google doesn't keep it forever.

And, yes, the world is square.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> hello?   anyone there?   Must be Blogging.......



 Or, um, sleeping?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You saw it, and didn't leave a comment? Shame on you!



 I didn't know if I had to register or not to comment.

I also didn't read a lot of it. Is that character class type thing a substitution level of sorts for Fighter?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't know if I had to register or not to comment.
> 
> I also didn't read a lot of it. Is that character class type thing a substitution level of sorts for Fighter?



It isn't anything yet, but it's the beginning of a complete class. I'm developing it in small steps.

Also, for now comments are free to everyone, with word verification.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It isn't anything yet, but it's the beginning of a complete class. I'm developing it in small steps.
> 
> Also, for now comments are free to everyone, with word verification.



 Oh, level-by-level? I gotcha. So, a better Knight class? 

(I like the Knight class, but think it's a--weak and b--not the mounted fighter it should be)


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, level-by-level? I gotcha. So, a better Knight class?
> 
> (I like the Knight class, but think it's a--weak and b--not the mounted fighter it should be)



Not necessarily level by level, but that's somewhat close. And its not necessarily limited to knightly roles.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not necessarily level by level, but that's somewhat close. And its not necessarily limited to knightly roles.



 Do you plan on taking any ideas from the Cavalier PrC (CW) or doing something entirely new?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you plan on taking any ideas from the Cavalier PrC (CW) or doing something entirely new?



I'll avoid looking at the Cavalier while working on the Cavalrist, but I might still treat on similar grounds. I want to create something new (but not necessarily entirely new).


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Not very computer savy.   How will Google help recover lost info?   Does that include storyhours?   Should I stop replacing lost segments?  Is the world square? Oh my Stars and Garters!



There are instructions, but you can click on the chaced versions of the thread.  Idealy, look for ones with archive in the title, they tend to have more per page.

Then save them as HTML only.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I lost about 3000 posts. C'est la vie.
> 
> They might be able to recover some of it, they're not sure.



Same here


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> Same here



You crazy mini-Crothians, you!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> hello?   anyone there?   Must be Blogging.......




Or more productive: working.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or more productive: working.



Is this work thing you speak of like that place that I have to go to all dressed in uniform and what not and sit around mindlessly droning on for hours at a time?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or more productive: working.



Nah, wouldn't want to be doing that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Is this work thing you speak of like that place that I have to go to all dressed in uniform and what not and sit around mindlessly droning on for hours at a time?



 No, some work involves nudity...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You crazy mini-Crothians, you!



 I think Crothian lost 4-5000, but he disagrees.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'll avoid looking at the Cavalier while working on the Cavalrist, but I might still treat on similar grounds. I want to create something new (but not necessarily entirely new).



 Well, I would have suggested expanding the Cavalier PrC into a base class, or at least taking abilities directly from there. If you're wanting to do it independent of the Cavalier PrC, then I can try to come up with other (but possibly similar) ideas.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, some work involves nudity...



Fortunately or not, that is work many of us are not doing.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, some work involves nudity...



Who said I was never nude when I worked?


----------



## ceratitis

hello hive 
i took one of those 'what kind of animal are you' quiz and got a bee  guess i fit here.
i was almost erased by the crash, i think i joined a day or 2 before the back up cos i lost all my posts save 4 and all my subscibed threads 
but its cool. most of the stuff i liked i copy pasted and saved on word files anyway 
got to go now, i have a session starting in 20 min and still got an hour drive to get there, bye 
Z


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Is this work thing you speak of like that place that I have to go to all dressed in uniform and what not and sit around mindlessly droning on for hours at a time?




Sounds like my job. Throw in the jokes about my boss being a redneck and you're there!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> Or more productive: working.






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, wouldn't want to be doing that.




Or the work I'm doing now fixing up my epic character for an upcoming short-term campaign. I get to "resurrect" my fav character, Rozhena, the hellion cleric of Torm.


----------



## megamania

You get to resurrect, I got to kill one.   Jeff's warforged fighter "Fighter" never knew what hit him.


I created a special warforged charger that worked like the X-men's Warstar.  He had a scout class warforged that could hide in his back.   He was an artificer that kept casting buffs and repairs on "Smash" whom never went down.

What got the group is he finally went down to -2.  The artificer used a feat that allows multiple spells to be caste at once.  The group is robbing/collecting goodies from the "dead" warforge whom suddenly has 50+ HPs and attacks!


Beautiful moment.   "Flee!  F====== Flee!" is what several were screaming as they fled.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like my job. Throw in the jokes about my boss being a redneck and you're there!



So you don't work in the nude?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or the work I'm doing now fixing up my epic character for an upcoming short-term campaign. I get to "resurrect" my fav character, Rozhena, the hellion cleric of Torm.



I now have 3 potential LEW adventures to plan.  I have one already, but I can't get people to join it (Too many goodie two shoes), I need to plan out another as it's a request, and then a third I need to gather the initial material again, as some of it was lot


----------



## Jdvn1

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Who said I was never nude when I worked?



 Nude and with a uniform?


----------



## Jdvn1

ceratitis said:
			
		

> hello hive
> i took one of those 'what kind of animal are you' quiz and got a bee  guess i fit here.
> i was almost erased by the crash, i think i joined a day or 2 before the back up cos i lost all my posts save 4 and all my subscibed threads
> but its cool. most of the stuff i liked i copy pasted and saved on word files anyway
> got to go now, i have a session starting in 20 min and still got an hour drive to get there, bye
> Z



 Hello!

The crash apparently liked you enough not to kill you off. 

What kind of session?


----------



## kirinke

*Runs naked through the hive-mind, dancing, yipping and barking like the happy mad-woman she is. 
Thank goodness the boards are back up.


----------



## Bront

kirinke said:
			
		

> *Runs naked through the hive-mind, dancing, yipping and barking like the happy mad-woman she is.
> Thank goodness the boards are back up.



Well, this meets my approval


----------



## kirinke

Darn it, we need the thumbs up and chinese bow smilies! ^_^


----------



## JonnyFive

*grummble* still need something to drink


----------



## megamania

Naked and wearing a uniform ....?


Stilletto heels, garter and navel piercings?   oh my-    is that Eric's Grandmom on that table?
Stab my eyes!


----------



## ceratitis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> The crash apparently liked you enough not to kill you off.
> 
> What kind of session?




THE BEST kind!!! a D&D playing session   
actually it wasnt such a great one. i was dead tired and it was our first 'in city' session after a very long time underground so a lot of it was buying stuff, mostly for the other party members cos when we looked at what we had we found i had more magic then all of them just cos we found a bunch of stuff that was good for my char. other then the shopping we tried to get some info but everyone was being snobish or just mean and we didnt get much. i even spent 50 gp on gather information but not once did i manage to roll more then 9 on the dice (about 12 rolls i think) 
next one will be better, after all not every session can be great right? mostly they are.
Z


----------



## ceratitis

megamania said:
			
		

> Naked and wearing a uniform ....?
> 
> 
> Stilletto heels, garter and navel piercings?   oh my-    is that Eric's Grandmom on that table?
> Stab my eyes!




great
now i have a mental image of eric's grangme wearing stilletto heels and a garter dancing on a table    :face turns green:
what is she doing in this kind of establisment anyhow???
Z


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I invited her for my own amusment.    I have to wear a uniform to work, but as I work alone and I get bored as hell I will never publicly state that I have not been nude a work before.  However I won't say for Sure that I have in case someone I work with may by slim chance read these boards.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

kirinke said:
			
		

> *Runs naked through the hive-mind, dancing, yipping and barking like the happy mad-woman she is.
> Thank goodness the boards are back up.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

>




Now we have gone full cycle.


----------



## kirinke

Well I would, but even a stilleto wearing grandma would disapprove of them.


----------



## Jdvn1

ceratitis said:
			
		

> THE BEST kind!!! a D&D playing session
> actually it wasnt such a great one. i was dead tired and it was our first 'in city' session after a very long time underground so a lot of it was buying stuff, mostly for the other party members cos when we looked at what we had we found i had more magic then all of them just cos we found a bunch of stuff that was good for my char. other then the shopping we tried to get some info but everyone was being snobish or just mean and we didnt get much. i even spent 50 gp on gather information but not once did i manage to roll more then 9 on the dice (about 12 rolls i think)
> next one will be better, after all not every session can be great right? mostly they are.
> Z



 Sounds rough--you could try a Diplomacy to try to get people to be more friendly to you first.


----------



## Jdvn1

ceratitis said:
			
		

> great
> now i have a mental image of eric's grangme wearing stilletto heels and a garter dancing on a table    :face turns green:
> what is she doing in this kind of establisment anyhow???
> Z



 Don't worry, Eric's Grandma looks just like Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

kirinke said:
			
		

> Well I would, but even a stilleto wearing grandma would disapprove of them.



I just visit other boards where the grandma's don't hold so much authority.


----------



## megamania

Adult Friends?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Adult Friends?




I guess that depends on if you subscribe to kirinke's definition of "adult" or not.


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I guess that depends on if you subscribe to kirinke's definition of "adult" or not.



 Could we have a clarification?


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Adult Friends?



If not, then it certaintly ain't grandma friendly.


----------



## PieAndDragon

Heya Hivemind

First hivemind post, but bored at work so why not 

Had a great two D&D sessions over weekend, spanning 18 hours. Playing for first time in a while and running Baltron's Beacon for rabid players.

Kept awake most of last night after watching Braveheart on TV after gaming, thinking of campaign ideas.

Anyone else have a good weekend?


----------



## Bront

Did any of the players bite you?  Did you get treatment?


----------



## PieAndDragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Did any of the players bite you?  Did you get treatment?




Nah, rabies is pretty rare in the UK. They're just starved of XP and treasure


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Could we have a clarification?




Read Kirinke's Sig


----------



## JonnyFive

*looks around* anybody got a decanter of endless water? and how much would a decanter of endless lighter fluid cost ya think?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> *looks around* anybody got a decanter of endless water? and how much would a decanter of endless lighter fluid cost ya think?



 Good news: It's free
Bad news: It leaked onto everything you own
More bad news: Fireball


----------



## JonnyFive

erm.... i'm an elemental savant(fire)... yea...


----------



## ceratitis

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sounds rough--you could try a Diplomacy to try to get people to be more friendly to you first.




i could but my char has no ranks in it and 8 charisma   
i did the next best thing and used my own diplomacy on the dm   
as for eric's grandma... i prefer jessica alba   
Z


----------



## PieAndDragon

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> erm.... i'm an elemental savant(fire)... yea...




Doesn't that make typing difficult? Or do you use voice recognition instead?


----------



## JonnyFive

heh you would think, elemental savant makes you into an elemental w/o all the burny freezy side effects... i think...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> erm.... i'm an elemental savant(fire)... yea...



It would still result in flame induced nudity


----------



## JonnyFive

eh wouldent be the first time, nor the last


----------



## Lady_Acoma

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> It would still result in flame induced nudity



Hey!  That's my schtick!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> So you don't work in the nude?




Can't. I'd break too many NC laws..... And I can't pull it off as well as Acoma can.


----------



## kirinke

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I guess that depends on if you subscribe to kirinke's definition of "adult" or not.




*Steals his chocolate hershey bars and his underwear and flies the underwear up Enworld's flag-pole.

Adult huh?
Adults are so 30 seconds ago.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Good news: It's free
> Bad news: It leaked onto everything you own
> More bad news: Fireball




One of you, I presume, was responsible for this: Wizard Explodes In Toilet, Kills 5


----------



## JonnyFive

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Hey!  That's my schtick!




my appologies, mind if i join you?


----------



## kirinke

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One of you, I presume, was responsible for this: Wizard Explodes In Toilet, Kills 5




I did it! No wait... We both did it.
One of our best pranks.

The orcs paid us well.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One of you, I presume, was responsible for this: Wizard Explodes In Toilet, Kills 5




I was no-where near there when it happend, I never heard if it before, I didn't inhale, and the check is in the mail.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

kirinke said:
			
		

> *Steals his chocolate hershey bars and his underwear and flies the underwear up Enworld's flag-pole.
> 
> Adult huh?
> Adults are so 30 seconds ago.




I only became an adult so that I could eat chocolate ice cream for breakfast (When your an adult your allowed to do stuff like that).  

p.s. btw what did you do with my dark choclate hershey bar?


----------



## kirinke

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I was no-where near there when it happend, I never heard if it before, I didn't inhale, and the check is in the mail.




Liar. You planted the explosive wand in the loo. I created it so it would explode when alchemist fire landed on it. So there. And I'll provide your brain for the telepath's to explore.
They won't like mine. Too bloody weird.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

kirinke said:
			
		

> Liar. You planted the explosive wand in the loo. I created it so it would explode when alchemist fire landed on it. So there. And I'll provide your brain for the telepath's to explore.
> They won't like mine. Too bloody weird.



You think your weird?

In the 10 years I have used Mavrick Weirdo as a screen name/email address, no one has ever questioned why.


----------



## kirinke

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You think your weird?
> 
> In the 10 years I have used Mavrick Weirdo as a screen name/email address, no one has ever questioned why.




Your weird and a maverick. What's to say?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

kirinke said:
			
		

> Your weird and a maverick. What's to say?




I follow the tradition of the great one


----------



## Jdvn1

ceratitis said:
			
		

> as for eric's grandma... i prefer jessica alba
> Z



That's a good point, but I'm not picky...


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I follow the tradition of the great one



 Is that why?

He's the greatest weirdo ever.


----------



## PieAndDragon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> In the 10 years I have used Mavrick Weirdo as a screen name/email address, no one has ever questioned why.




Hey, at least it has recognisable words in it. Unlike some


----------



## ceratitis

i cant get the link to the toilet blow up to work 
wanted to forward it to our specialist envoker.
Z


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You think your weird?
> 
> In the 10 years I have used Mavrick Weirdo as a screen name/email address, no one has ever questioned why.



I did.


----------



## megamania

I get the sense everyone's time table is different from mine.....    until 12:30 am Eastern.....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> I get the sense everyone's time table is different from mine.....    until 12:30 am Eastern.....



you and I were on a similar cycle for a while there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I get the sense everyone's time table is different from mine.....    until 12:30 am Eastern.....




That's too late for me when I have to work the next morning. First shift comes awfully early.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I get the sense everyone's time table is different from mine.....    until 12:30 am Eastern.....



Sometimes I'm night, sometimes I'm day.


----------



## megamania

Anyone around?


----------



## megamania

Guess not.   Later..........


----------



## Jdvn1

detomo said:
			
		

> Hey, at least it has recognisable words in it. Unlike some



 I can't think of anyone's name who doesn't have words in it!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Anyone around?



 Hey, that's earlier for you than usual, isn't it?

I'm often on at that time, but this was a weird day.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Anyone around?



Sorry, wasn't at that time


----------



## dragonhead

Fire+tiki fluid+hand= FLAME UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JonnyFive

mmmm donuts.....


----------



## JonnyFive

*look around* mmmm.... *nekkid ninja fire dance* w000!!!
*runs away*


----------



## Jdvn1

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> mmmm donuts.....



 So much better than bagels.


----------



## megamania

Stop by around 2:30-2:50 between jobs and after midnite until I'm too tired for coherent thought.  Normally around 1am .


Oh well   there will be a time.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey, there's something to be said of sleep. 

I'm just not sure what.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So much better than bagels.



Forbiden donuts, much better.


----------



## JonnyFive

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, there's something to be said of sleep.
> 
> I'm just not sure what.





it is for the weak of body and spirit


----------



## Jdvn1

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> it is for the weak of body and spirit



 And also for the tired.


----------



## megamania

With 3 hours of sleep a day I hate to admit it but by Friday I'm beat......


allo again.


----------



## megamania

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> it is for the weak of body and spirit





I have little spirit left to harm and my body is ... broken.   No fear of further damage for me.


----------



## megamania

Bagels ....plain or onion?    with cream cheese or EVERYTHING?


In college I had a ritual breakfast every Saturday I called the Heart Doctors Special-

Onion Bagel (lightly toasted)
1/2 inch of Cream Cheese
1 egg (scrambled)
sausage, bacon or when possible- both
orange juice (Dew after 10 am)

x2 sometimes x3


Yummy


----------



## megamania

I had a fun and unique class in college.  It was taught by three different teachers AT THE SAME TIME- Art, Literature and Philosophy.  We had it at 8:30am Tuesdays and Thursdays in the food hall.

4-5 Specials a week then-   Yummy!   Dew started at 8:30 then also


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I have little spirit left to harm and my body is ... broken.   No fear of further damage for me.



 Duct tape fixes everything.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.   Back to Job #2 at the factory.    hmmmm.....   Bagels.......


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Duct tape fixes everything.



Maguyver fixes everything.   I wonder how he would use duct tape and magnesium to fix my credit rating?


----------



## megamania

Bye Bye


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Bagels ....plain or onion?    with cream cheese or EVERYTHING?
> 
> 
> In college I had a ritual breakfast every Saturday I called the Heart Doctors Special-



I don't like bagels, but there's an Einstein Brothers on campus that's right by all of my classes. They have some bagels with mounds of interesting stuff they put on there. I was thinking about breaking my bagel boycott to try it out...


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Maguyver fixes everything.   I wonder how he would use duct tape and magnesium to fix my credit rating?



 It's hard to guess.

Arguably, the Professor (Gilligan's Island) is better than MacGyver. He could make a radio out of a coconut! MacGyver is bound by real-life physics while the Professor can do _anything_.

Bye!


----------



## Knight Otu

Bah, MacGuyver could build a Stargate with just a needle and a thread.


----------



## Jdvn1

No, because MacGyver is bound by physics! The Professor could built it out of a palm leaf and four rocks.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Duct tape fixes everything.



All you need in life is WD-40 and Duct tape.

If it move and it's not supposed to? Duct Tape.
If it doesn't move and is supposed to? WD-40.

The answer to life


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> All you need in life is WD-40 and Duct tape.
> 
> If it move and it's not supposed to? Duct Tape.
> If it doesn't move and is supposed to? WD-40.
> 
> The answer to life




Somehow I don't think duct taping my wife to keep her from moving (out) would have worked.   

(At my company the head of engineering is actually named MacGyver.   )


----------



## megamania

MW  I think sometimes you are lucky that the wife moved out.   And to think I nearly got into an altercation with police to help her out.....sheesh.....


Mr. Fantastic is the best creator.

Though I heard the Professor got around if you know what I mean.


----------



## megamania

Combos

check

Diet Pepsi

check

Radio playing

check

Computer working

check

EN World working

check

Hive Mind in operation

............


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Radio playing
> 
> 
> Hive Mind in operation
> 
> ............




What are you listening to?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Mr. Fantastic is the best creator.
> 
> Though I heard the Professor got around if you know what I mean.



Mr. Fantastic might be before my time.  (I'm a young-un!)

And if the Professor got some action at the expense of extra inventions (so _that's_ why they never got off the island), then ... good for him I guess?


----------



## ceratitis

megamania said:
			
		

> Bagels ....plain or onion?    with cream cheese or EVERYTHING?
> 
> 
> In college I had a ritual breakfast every Saturday I called the Heart Doctors Special-
> 
> Onion Bagel (lightly toasted)
> 1/2 inch of Cream Cheese
> 1 egg (scrambled)
> sausage, bacon or when possible- both
> orange juice (Dew after 10 am)
> 
> x2 sometimes x3
> 
> 
> Yummy




this is definatly getting added to my list of :"stuff create food creates"   
Z


----------



## PieAndDragon

ceratitis said:
			
		

> this is definatly getting added to my list of :"stuff create food creates"
> Z




What about a doughnut burger? a burger between two douhgnuts! mmmmmm


----------



## JonnyFive

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Mr. Fantastic might be before my time.  (I'm a young-un!)
> 
> And if the Professor got some action at the expense of extra inventions (so _that's_ why they never got off the island), then ... good for him I guess?




before your time?! Mr Fantastic, aka Reed Richards of the Fantastic four..... i'm fairly young (22) and i still know that!


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> What are you listening to?




FLY 92.3 normally.   Its a pop / hip hop / new rock station out of Latham NY

Also listen to WPYX
  106.5 which is a classic rock station out of the Albany area.

Just found a new station that is promising- 95.9 which seems to be more of new rock and 90's rock.


----------



## megamania

ceratitis said:
			
		

> this is definatly getting added to my list of :"stuff create food creates"
> Z




You are welcome.


----------



## megamania

detomo said:
			
		

> What about a doughnut burger? a burger between two douhgnuts! mmmmmm




?!?       Wouldn't the donuts break apart?


----------



## megamania

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> before your time?! Mr Fantastic, aka Reed Richards of the Fantastic four..... i'm fairly young (22) and i still know that!




He's from Texas.  That explains most of it.

Reed Richards-  in the comic books he creates the Ultimate Nullifier, stops Galactus regularly, discovers the negative Zone and creates unstable molecules for clothing.  In the movies he will eventually marry Jessica Alba which is neat.


----------



## PieAndDragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ?!?       Wouldn't the donuts break apart?




Not when I tried it. Wouldn't recommend it every day though. Helps if they're good quality 'nuts  as well.


----------



## JonnyFive

megamania said:
			
		

> *He's from Texas.*  That explains most of it.
> 
> Reed Richards-  in the comic books he creates the Ultimate Nullifier, stops Galactus regularly, discovers the negative Zone and creates unstable molecules for clothing.  In the movies he will eventually marry Jessica Alba which is neat.




ah... that would explain it....


----------



## Bront

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> ah... that would explain it....



Not sure I want to know what being from Texas explains


----------



## ceratitis

detomo said:
			
		

> Not when I tried it. Wouldn't recommend it every day though. Helps if they're good quality 'nuts  as well.




do you have that with a pickle and some choclate fudge as well???
dont you have to be stoned and in munchis to stomach that?
Z


----------



## JonnyFive

Bront said:
			
		

> Not sure I want to know what being from Texas explains




texas is...... special.  like super short bus special, IMO.  spent a bit over 6 months there. and i will never volintarily go back.


----------



## dragonhead

ceratitis said:
			
		

> do you have that with a pickle and some choclate fudge as well???
> dont you have to be stoned and in munchis to stomach that?
> Z




Not really, The crips adds texture


----------



## dragonhead

Also Try eatting a tortilla filled with doritoes and duck sause. A flavor explosion in every bite!
But watch out for that aftertaste


----------



## dragonhead

Also try a soda with a slice of pizza with toppings of whiped cream, gummi bears, and pop rocks.

Gas is just a part of the consiquenes for that meal 

I just loved what collage will do to your eating habits and meals


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Not sure I want to know what being from Texas explains




no more than my being from Vermont


----------



## megamania

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Also Try eatting a tortilla filled with doritoes and duck sause. A flavor explosion in every bite!
> But watch out for that aftertaste




I enjoy taco salads with doritos instead of a broken up taco shell.  tasty.....


----------



## megamania

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Also try a soda with a slice of pizza with toppings of whiped cream, gummi bears, and pop rocks.
> 
> Gas is just a part of the consiquenes for that meal
> 
> I just loved what collage will do to your eating habits and meals




I will skip on this one......


----------



## dragonhead

megamania said:
			
		

> I will skip on this one......



There was no sauce or cheese, it was just crust, whipped cream, gummi bears and pop rocks.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> texas is...... special.  like super short bus special, IMO.  spent a bit over 6 months there. and i will never volintarily go back.




What part of Texas?


----------



## JonnyFive

san antonio and witchita falls.


----------



## kenobi65

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> witchita falls.




As falls Wichita, so falls Wichita Falls


----------



## Bront

dragonhead said:
			
		

> Also try a soda with a slice of pizza with toppings of whiped cream, gummi bears, and pop rocks.
> 
> Gas is just a part of the consiquenes for that meal
> 
> I just loved what collage will do to your eating habits and meals



I'm sure the doctors loved you too.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> What part of Texas?



Does it matter?

I remember as a kid laughing at the people who couldn't drive over the single patch of ice just outside of the Dallas-Fort Worth border.  There were some people saying that it wasn't safe to drive.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Does it matter?




As a matter of fact I lived in Texas for a little over 6 months, however I lived in the Greater Houston Sprall.

Aside from that I'm just waiting for Kirinke to chime in defending Texas


----------



## JonnyFive

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact I lived in Texas for a little over 6 months, however I lived in the Greater Houston Sprall.
> 
> Aside from that I'm just waiting for Kirinke to chime in defending Texas




heh defend all ya want, it just my in my opinion.  i'm sure there are many many ppl who think i'm crazy for making a sttment like that


----------



## Jdvn1

detomo said:
			
		

> What about a doughnut burger? a burger between two douhgnuts! mmmmmm



 I can't think of anything less healthy than that.


----------



## Jdvn1

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> before your time?! Mr Fantastic, aka Reed Richards of the Fantastic four..... i'm fairly young (22) and i still know that!



 Well, then it just wasn't my thing. I was never into the Fantastic Four, nor comic books in general.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, then it just wasn't my thing. I was never into the Fantastic Four, nor comic books in general.



Ditto.

Not everyone is.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Does it matter?
> 
> I remember as a kid laughing at the people who couldn't drive over the single patch of ice just outside of the Dallas-Fort Worth border.  There were some people saying that it wasn't safe to drive.



And we laugh when you get 12" of rain and have trouble with it.

Or when the weather gets above 100deg... or does it not get that hot?

It's a totally different envirnoment.


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact I lived in Texas for a little over 6 months, however I lived in the Greater Houston Sprall.
> 
> Aside from that I'm just waiting for Kirinke to chime in defending Texas



 Hey, I'll defend Texas too. We have it pretty good down here, I think. At least, if you stay in Houston and Dallas. Two of the top 6 cities in the US. (Houston is #4 and I think Dallas is #5 but it might be #6)

We have amazing food, great cultural events, and a very diverse population. Houston is relatively safe for a big city.


----------



## Jdvn1

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> san antonio and witchita falls.



 I've heard mixed things about San Antonio, but Wichita Falls is tiny! Like 100k people?


----------



## Jdvn1

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> texas is...... special.  like super short bus special, IMO.  spent a bit over 6 months there. and i will never volintarily go back.



 My brother rode the short bus in elementary school. 

Can you say what was so bad? 6 months isn't very long at all. Was it a combined six months between San Antonio and Wichita Falls or what?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And we laugh when you get 12" of rain and have trouble with it.
> 
> Or when the weather gets above 100deg... or does it not get that hot?
> 
> It's a totally different envirnoment.



Yes, but it was a two inch strip of ice on the road, and people were afraid to go over it.  I found it ammusing.

It does get that hot every once and a while.  Usually a few elderly die 

Rain isn't an issue beyond the potential flooding implications, but generaly we deal with that at least once a year.

But yes, it is different


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll defend Texas too. We have it pretty good down here, I think. At least, if you stay in Houston and Dallas. Two of the top 6 cities in the US. (Houston is #4 and I think Dallas is #5 but it might be #6)
> 
> We have amazing food, great cultural events, and a very diverse population. Houston is relatively safe for a big city.



My big problem with Texas isn't the people, it's this odd attitude.  Particularly from people who don't live there.

Guy: Dude! Don't mess with Texas!
Me: Um, you were born in Indiana.  Have you ever even been to Texas?
Guy: No, why?


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, but it was a two inch strip of ice on the road, and people were afraid to go over it.  I found it ammusing.
> 
> It does get that hot every once and a while.  Usually a few elderly die
> 
> Rain isn't an issue beyond the potential flooding implications, but generaly we deal with that at least once a year.
> 
> But yes, it is different



A normal rain for us is a flood for most of the northeast US. You don't think that's funny to us?

We count many weeks of 100+ temp. Elderly, children, and pets die every year. Sometimes adults.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> My big problem with Texas isn't the people, it's this odd attitude.  Particularly from people who don't live there.
> 
> Guy: Dude! Don't mess with Texas!
> Me: Um, you were born in Indiana.  Have you ever even been to Texas?
> Guy: No, why?



Well, 'Don't Mess With Texas' is a motto over here. It's to discourage littering and such. The phrase gets around, though.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, 'Don't Mess With Texas' is a motto over here. It's to discourage littering and such. The phrase gets around, though.



Like I said, it's more the attitude by those not from there than anything else.  But it's just me.

As for the weather thing, the one time you just had to be there, (It was an airport, so you had some people panicing about it, and others ignoring it with no problems.)  Generaly I don't laugh when large misfortunes hit people.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, and we also don't have tires that are any good for ice and/or snow down here. We also never learn how to deal with any of that.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and we also don't have tires that are any good for ice and/or snow down here. We also never learn how to deal with any of that.



Well, if you ever have to deal with it, just remember that a 2 inch strip of ice is just as safe to drive over as a 2 inch stream of water


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, if you ever have to deal with it, just remember that a 2 inch strip of ice is just as safe to drive over as a 2 inch stream of water



 Ice isn't slippery? Wait, do you mean 2 inches deep or 2 inches wide?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll defend Texas too. We have it pretty good down here, I think. At least, if you stay in Houston and Dallas. Two of the top 6 cities in the US. (Houston is #4 and I think Dallas is #5 but it might be #6)
> 
> We have amazing food, great cultural events, and a very diverse population. Houston is relatively safe for a big city.




Actually I hear that Austin is "the place to be" in Texas.


----------



## Jdvn1

I haven't spend much time there, but I hear it's mostly music events there. Not that I dislike it, but it's not as much variety.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't spend much time there, but I hear it's mostly music events there. Not that I dislike it, but it's not as much variety.




My  brother will be competing in the National Poetry Slam competition, in Austin, in August


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ice isn't slippery? Wait, do you mean 2 inches deep or 2 inches wide?



2 inches wide. Ugh, I would never laugh at anyone stuck in 2 inch deep Ice (though I learned to drive on 3-6 inches of packed snow)


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> My  brother will be competing in the National Poetry Slam competition, in Austin, in August



National Poetry Slam Dance competition? I'm there!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Does it matter?
> 
> I remember as a kid laughing at the people who couldn't drive over the single patch of ice just outside of the Dallas-Fort Worth border.  There were some people saying that it wasn't safe to drive.




My favorite is the people with 4x4 SUVs that think they can go as fast as they wish in the winter .

I wave to them as I drive by later and they are in the gully.

Snow and ice requires caution.  It can be driven on but with caution.

What you are talking about is craziness.  I know people that if there are snowflakes in the air they won't go anywhere.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll defend Texas too. We have it pretty good down here, I think. At least, if you stay in Houston and Dallas. Two of the top 6 cities in the US. (Houston is #4 and I think Dallas is #5 but it might be #6)
> 
> We have amazing food, great cultural events, and a very diverse population. Houston is relatively safe for a big city.




Not sure if its true but I heard Houstin and Austin have more strip joints than even Las Vegas.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've heard mixed things about San Antonio, but Wichita Falls is tiny! Like 100k people?




OUCH!

If 100, 000 people is a small place then what is my hometown?  we have 2,500.   



'cept for Sept 15- Oct 15.  Foliage season.  We go to 4000 then.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> My big problem with Texas isn't the people, it's this odd attitude.  Particularly from people who don't live there.
> 
> Guy: Dude! Don't mess with Texas!
> Me: Um, you were born in Indiana.  Have you ever even been to Texas?
> Guy: No, why?





In part why I poke fun at it.   At least everyone recognizes Texas as a state.   There are people that think Vermont is a county of NY.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> National Poetry Slam Dance competition? I'm there!




There is no dancing involved.

The slam comes from the audience's reaction to the poetry (similar to what Simon does on American Idol).


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> In part why I poke fun at it.   At least everyone recognizes Texas as a state.   There are people that think Vermont is a county of NY.



I've heard people argue that Milwaukee is a suburb of Chicago.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> There is no dancing involved.
> 
> The slam comes from the audience's reaction to the poetry (similar to what Simon does on American Idol).



There must be dancing.

And nudity.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> 2 inches wide. Ugh, I would never laugh at anyone stuck in 2 inch deep Ice (though I learned to drive on 3-6 inches of packed snow)





The way I got to learn how to drive on ice was by my father.  It was part of my "Constable" training.

We went into a cornfield that was covered with ice and snow in patches.  He had me do 35MPH on it then without warning he applied the E-brake on me.   I did well considering it all.

Not sure if I would do that with my kids however.....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> In part why I poke fun at it.   At least everyone recognizes Texas as a state.   There are people that think Vermont is a county of NY.




That's ok. There are people in Texas who think it is a seperate country.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ice isn't slippery? Wait, do you mean 2 inches deep or 2 inches wide?




The secrets to driving in snow and ice-

Caution and Common Sense

No sudden changes in speed

No sudden turns

Ice forms in shaded areas and on bridges (especially ones over water)

Keep tires in good shape (Though I have gonbe an entire winter with bald tires)


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> There must be dancing.
> 
> And nudity.





works for me


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> That's ok. There are people in Texas who think it is a seperate country.





sigh.   and they are not Americans either....   but lets not get going on that one


----------



## megamania

Allo folks.


Seems like a long time since I was here and others were also.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> sigh.   and they are not Americans either....   but lets not get going on that one



No, they are the Americans


----------



## Bront

Whoho!  I finished my Seeker of the Llanno!!!  (Sorry, been working on it for a while.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo folks.
> 
> 
> Seems like a long time since I was here and others were also.



I know how you feel.  Overnights are lonely *sniff*


----------



## megamania

Some powerful abilities there but it is a specialized Prestige Class


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I know how you feel.  Overnights are lonely *sniff*




The worst of it is I should really be working around the house now instead of hangin' here.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Some powerful abilities there but it is a specialized Prestige Class



Actualy, those abilities aren't that much more overly powerful than things you might get at those levels anyway (Remember, you can't enter till before 11th level, and at that point your ideal entry is a 10th level Bard).  Wizard at those levels can do just about the same stuff, maybe better, and has a bit more flexability.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, those abilities aren't that much more overly powerful than things you might get at those levels anyway (Remember, you can't enter till before 11th level, and at that point your ideal entry is a 10th level Bard).  Wizard at those levels can do just about the same stuff, maybe better, and has a bit more flexability.




True.  Point well made


----------



## megamania

All righty then....


Don't feel like cleaning up the hobby room just now so I should work on Saturday's adventure instead.  Looking for thoughts before I start it up on the computer.

The adventurers have been seeking the siz pieces of the Creation Schema for over a year now (literally and in in game).  The last peice is located in a "non-existing" Cannith lab located on an island near FellFrost.   This is where they first began experimenting on thinking constructs.

Two airships of Emerald Claw and an airship of rogue Cannith members have already left (1 week before the PCs).

After a few minor battles with flying creatures they will reach the island of Morlock and find one ship crashed in smoke.  Signs of the fire elemental going into the woods will be obvious.  Where the other two ships are is uncertain.  May be gone, may be crashed into the waters or may be hiding elsewhere.

The facility is overrun by 1/2 Golem Templated creatures and various "dangerous things".  These will have a distinctive fiendish feel to them.

After all is said and done, they will discover that a new faction has become involved in the search for the Schema.  Not knowing what it is or how it works, a group of fiends have come out of hiding on the island and taken the schema piece for themselves.

The Claw, Cannith North and Cannith South will all be going onderground to get it.  They get to explore a Khyber Pit (finally).


The creatures I plan to use within the Pit are my 40K Tyranid figures.  I still need to stat these and will I hope beginning tommorrow.

What I need to mull over and do is "What else should be in the labs?"

The labs are based on Darksun's Dragon Crown labs.


----------



## Bront

Night


----------



## megamania

Back to working on my game then...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> The worst of it is I should really be working around the house now instead of hangin' here.




The worst of it is, I was working around the house now instead of hangin' here (this morning).


----------



## megamania

Did a bit on the Creation Schema.  My Orc Barbarian 5 / Fighter 3 / 1/2 Golem (Iron) CR 11 is going to be cool to use.

100% immune to magic   15 / +2 DR   Wahoo!



Also got to spend 45 minutes doing Khyber Crawl with my kids.  They fought a Choker and Cathy took it out.  She was sooo happy.   


Kids had a blast when they mistook a fossil for a Dracolich also.


----------



## ceratitis

megamania said:
			
		

> In part why I poke fun at it.   At least everyone recognizes Texas as a state.   There are people that think Vermont is a county of NY.




hey isnt vermont a drink   ?

i'm from israel and you'd be amazed how many people think the whole place is a desert and we all run around on camels... i mean hello you came over by plane, dont they watch the news at all? we're all over it, most of the time i prefer we wouldnt be but... no politics   
Z


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> 2 inches wide. Ugh, I would never laugh at anyone stuck in 2 inch deep Ice (though I learned to drive on 3-6 inches of packed snow)



 For most people in Texas, their huge trucks wouldn't notice such a small amount of ice!


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> My  brother will be competing in the National Poetry Slam competition, in Austin, in August



 Cool! Good luck to him.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> For most people in Texas, their huge trucks wouldn't notice such a small amount of ice!



Yes, that's what made the entire situation so funny.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> OUCH!
> 
> If 100, 000 people is a small place then what is my hometown?  we have 2,500.
> 
> 
> 
> 'cept for Sept 15- Oct 15.  Foliage season.  We go to 4000 then.



 That doesn't even qualify as a city. In Texas, you need at least 10k to be a city. Your hometown is, well, a town.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> In part why I poke fun at it.   At least everyone recognizes Texas as a state.   There are people that think Vermont is a county of NY.



 Well, some people say that Texas is a country because of some problem with the annexation document...


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Did a bit on the Creation Schema.  My Orc Barbarian 5 / Fighter 3 / 1/2 Golem (Iron) CR 11 is going to be cool to use.
> 
> 100% immune to magic   15 / +2 DR   Wahoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Also got to spend 45 minutes doing Khyber Crawl with my kids.  They fought a Choker and Cathy took it out.  She was sooo happy.
> 
> 
> Kids had a blast when they mistook a fossil for a Dracolich also.



Sounds like fun! 

Your lab should have bodyparts. I don't know anything about the lab you referenced, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

ceratitis said:
			
		

> hey isnt vermont a drink   ?
> 
> i'm from israel and you'd be amazed how many people think the whole place is a desert and we all run around on camels... i mean hello you came over by plane, dont they watch the news at all? we're all over it, most of the time i prefer we wouldnt be but... no politics
> Z



What, you don't have motorized camels now? 

And... what?! You have the internet!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That doesn't even qualify as a city. In Texas, you need at least 10k to be a city. Your hometown is, well, a town.




so so so humble.....


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> so so so humble.....





I consider anything smaller than 3 or 4 million to be small because that's what I'm used to. I do like small cities/towns, though. 

10k to be a city is according to the Texas constitution.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

In massachusetts cities and towns are two different forms of government.

A city is run by a mayor 

A town is run by a town council

Framingham Ma. (pop 66,910) is a town.


----------



## Bront

I used to live in the Villiage of Naperville (Pop 150,000+)


----------



## megamania

Arlington is so small we share our zip code with three towns.

Arlington
West Arlington (me)
Sandgate
Sunderland


----------



## Bront

My town has ... 5 zip codes I think?


----------



## kenobi65

Bront said:
			
		

> I used to live in the Villiage of Naperville (Pop 150,000+)




No kidding.  When I was a kid, living in what was then the far-western suburbs of Chicago, Naperville was *maybe* 20,000 people or so.

I move away for 14 years, come back in 1989, and Naperville's pushing 100K.  Holy cow!  And, now, it's at 150,000.  Pretty durn big for a "village", and a suburb.  If you moved it 60 miles north, it'd be the 3rd-biggest city in Wisconsin.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> My town has ... 5 zip codes I think?



 I don't even know how many zip codes Houston has. Probably at least 20.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> All you need in life is WD-40 and Duct tape.
> 
> If it move and it's not supposed to? Duct Tape.
> If it doesn't move and is supposed to? WD-40.
> 
> The answer to life




Sounds kinkay to me.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> My favorite is the people with 4x4 SUVs that think they can go as fast as they wish in the winter .
> 
> I wave to them as I drive by later and they are in the gully.
> 
> Snow and ice requires caution.  It can be driven on but with caution.
> 
> What you are talking about is craziness.  I know people that if there are snowflakes in the air they won't go anywhere.




I see too much of that too..... People, no matter where they live, can't drive on the stuff. Be it either Yankees or Southerners.   I just take it slow. And try to avoid going out when it's icy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't even know how many zip codes Houston has. Probably at least 20.




Let's not even get started on the # that NYC has......


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Let's not even get started on the # that NYC has......



 Yeah, after a certain point it's pointless to even track the zip codes when you're talking about your own city. People from the city refer to parts of town.

Though, I think, Houston is more expansive (more land area) than NYC.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds kinkay to me.....



Would you realy want me to use WD-40?


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Let's not even get started on the # that NYC has......



Many chicago buildings have their own code.  I think the Sears Tower has 4-5 of it's own.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Many chicago buildings have their own code.  I think the Sears Tower has 4-5 of it's own.




It's not how many Zip Codes you have, It's what you do with them


----------



## JonnyFive

[SBLOCK= WARNNING, i got bored]

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME, PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!

[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

[SBLOCK= How about this]

PUL
ETL
ATY
NET
URI
TJM 
BEE
,
PUL!
ETL
ATY
NET
URI
TJM 
BEE

[/sblock]


----------



## Knight Otu

Did anyone ever tell you that you are weird?

...


...



...





...



Oh, right.


----------



## JonnyFive

heh that dont quite work 

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Did anyone ever tell you that you are weird?
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh, right.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> heh that dont quite work
> 
> BooHooBooHooBooHooBooHoo
> BooHooBooHooBooHooBooHoo
> BooHooBooHooBooHooBooHoo
> BooHooBooHooBooHooBooHoo
> BooHooBooHooBooHooBooHoo




[SBLOCK= Is this better?]
PUL , PUL!
ETL , ETL
ATY , ATY
NET , NET
URI , URI
TJM , TJM
BEE , BEE
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront

I just hope no one is alergic to penuts here in the hive.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> I just hope no one is alergic to penuts here in the hive.




You worried that the hive will get hives?


----------



## Lady_Acoma

http://laughstreet.com/HTMLs/Videohtmls/Peanut_Butter_Jelly_Time.html


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You worried that the hive will get hives?



The thought occured to me.


----------



## JonnyFive

mmmm refried hive pizza burritos! cold even!


----------



## Bront

I microwaved up some dead bird carcus.


----------



## ceratitis

i used to live on a kibutz (if any of you know what that is) that had 250 members +kids and a few extras. if you counted absolutly everyone at the hight of the picking season when we got extra help it was maybe 700 people.
Z


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

ceratitis said:
			
		

> i used to live on a kibutz (if any of you know what that is) that had 250 members +kids and a few extras. if you counted absolutly everyone at the hight of the picking season when we got extra help it was maybe 700 people.
> Z




Was this a response to the town vs. city debate?


----------



## ceratitis

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Was this a response to the town vs. city debate?




yep. i had lots do to and missed a few days 
btw-my whole country is 7 mil.
Z


----------



## Bront

ceratitis said:
			
		

> yep. i had lots do to and missed a few days
> btw-my whole country is 7 mil.
> Z



Cool, let's invade it!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, let's invade it!




I thought we already did


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I thought we already did



D'oh!  Did we get the wrong one?


----------



## ceratitis

dont you know we are the 52nd state ?
Z


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

ceratitis said:
			
		

> dont you know we are the 52nd state ?
> Z




Now don't get all full of yourself, you're just a territory like Porto Rico, or the Virgin Islands.    

(BTW what country are we talking about?)


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> (BTW what country are we talking about?)



Yeah, we invade so many these days it's hard to tell.

BTW, on a side note, the Onion had a captions "Puerto Rico celebrated Dependance Day" with people waving American and Puerto Rican flags.  I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, we invade so many these days it's hard to tell.




I could have alot of fun responding to this, but it might turn political, so I will restrain myself.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I could have alot of fun responding to this, but it might turn political, so I will restrain myself.



Mine was intended as simple fun but this could lead down a bad path.

So... um...  how 'bout them 'Niners?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Mine was intended as simple fun but this could lead down a bad path.
> 
> So... um...  how 'bout them 'Niners?




How 'bout them Pat's


----------



## JonnyFive

umm?? i'm confused


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> umm?? i'm confused



 Welcome to the Hivemind


----------



## JonnyFive

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Hivemind




 i feel so loved


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Anybody have a new topic for the hivemind (That won't get the thread closed).


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Mine was intended as simple fun but this could lead down a bad path.
> 
> So... um...  how 'bout them 'Niners?



I read in_ SI_ that Eddie DeBartolo wants to buy the Raiders and move them to LA.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm back from New York!


----------



## megamania

Welcome back.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm back from New York!




NORM


----------



## Jdvn1

There's some great food in NYC. I wanna go back to eat!

And who says you can't do the Met in a day? I did it in 45 minutes!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm back from New York!



Who are you? Do we know you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Yeah. Are we sure he's not a clone of a clone of a clone of a clone of a clone?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Are we sure he's not a clone of a clone of a clone of a clone of a clone?



 I'd have a different number then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Who are you? Do we know you?



 I see my memory altering drug is taking effect!


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's some great food in NYC. I wanna go back to eat!
> 
> And who says you can't do the Met in a day? I did it in 45 minutes!



45 minutes? Did you run through the place? Where'd you go?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> 45 minutes? Did you run through the place? Where'd you go?




His clones did all the work for him while he relaxed at the hotel.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Anybody have a new topic for the hivemind (That won't get the thread closed).



Trebuchet Physics!

Discuss.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> 45 minutes? Did you run through the place? Where'd you go?



 Yes. We literally ran through, pausing to look at the bigger, cooler, and more famous stuff. We went all through both floors.

It. Was. Insane.

But oh so cool.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn2 said:
			
		

> I'd have a different number then.




If you say so


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes. We literally ran through, pausing to look at the bigger, cooler, and more famous stuff. We went all through both floors.
> 
> It. Was. Insane.
> 
> But oh so cool.



You'll never figure out the DaVinci code at that breakneck pace.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes. We literally ran through, pausing to look at the bigger, cooler, and more famous stuff. We went all through both floors.
> 
> It. Was. Insane.
> 
> But oh so cool.




I hope you didn't try the same thing at The Guggenheim. That would just make you dizzy.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's some great food in NYC. I wanna go back to eat!
> 
> And who says you can't do the Met in a day? I did it in 45 minutes!





Pretzels!    THE     BEST     PRETZELS    EVER



Do the MET or go through it?   I've been to the MET twice and each time I see less.  There is just so much to see and take in.

My first time there I remember hangin' out oon the steps and just watching the city go by.  All cars in NYC are either Cab yellow or Limo black in my mind.


----------



## Silver Moon

Hello all, 
Haven't been to this thread in a long, long time.  How goes the Hivemind these days?


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> If you say so



 I've been pwned.




Hi Silver Moon! The Hive goes slower than it once has, but it's still truckin'!


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You'll never figure out the DaVinci code at that breakneck pace.



 Oh, they telegraph the ending. I would've just done the 2-hour movie in 2 minutes.


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I hope you didn't try the same thing at The Guggenheim. That would just make you dizzy.





Actually, we got to the Met at 8 and they closed at 8:45, so that's why we _had_ to run through. We left NYC the next day.  After the Met, we walked by the Guggenheim, but of course the were closed.

I didn't expect to be able to go in, but it's a cool looking building (even with all the scaffolding on it now).

Edit: And, y'know, I didn't remember the Guggenheim was a spiral until I got there. Everyone says it's a pretty small museum anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Pretzels!    THE     BEST     PRETZELS    EVER



Really? I've heard they're a classic NY thing, but I haven't heard if they're actually different from in other parts of the US. I wanted to try one, but every time I saw a pretzel vendor I was stuffed from some other place. 


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Do the MET or go through it?   I've been to the MET twice and each time I see less.  There is just so much to see and take in.



We ran through it. It's a lot to see! Some of the exhibits weren't my cup of tea, though (though I did like the Victorian England stuff.   )


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> My first time there I remember hangin' out oon the steps and just watching the city go by.  All cars in NYC are either Cab yellow or Limo black in my mind.



Heh. I wish I had a little more time so I could've done that. There are tons of people sitting on the steps of a bunch of the buildings! Federal Hall was closed for renovation or something, and the steps were packed (I really wanted to see Federal Hall, so it was a shame, but the statue out front is still cool) !


----------



## Bront

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Haven't been to this thread in a long, long time.  How goes the Hivemind these days?



The hive thrives, and welcomes another back into the warm folds of it's embrace.  Here, let us update your implant.


----------



## Silver Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> The hive thrives, and welcomes another back into the warm folds of it's embrace.  Here, let us update your implant.



My implant should still be fine as I am active on the original Hivemind's spin-off message board (where new Hivers are always welcome):
http://www.randomlingshouse.net/index.php


----------



## Knightfall

Tweet, Tweet!

Just padding my postcount. Nothing to see here, move along.


----------



## Jdvn1

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> My implant should still be fine as I am active on the original Hivemind's spin-off message board (where new Hivers are always welcome):
> http://www.randomlingshouse.net/index.php



 They require different implants.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Tweet, Tweet!
> 
> Just padding my postcount. Nothing to see here, move along.




Postcount=postcount + 1


----------



## Jdvn1

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Tweet, Tweet!
> 
> Just padding my postcount. Nothing to see here, move along.



 What is this bird language?


----------



## ceratitis

i've never been to NY 
ah well, some day. i'll prob go to asia agin first though, maybe turky... so much to see such a small income.
night all 
Z


----------



## Jdvn1

I want to see China. 

But, NY is super-cool. I recommend you go when you have the chance. I didn't have to pay for my ticket, though.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I want to see China.
> 
> But, NY is super-cool. I recommend you go when you have the chance. I didn't have to pay for my ticket, though.



Germany is a nice place to visit, or at least the Munich area.


----------



## Jdvn1

So I hear. Still fresh from my trip, I have NY on the mind, though.


----------



## PieAndDragon

So anyone else got plans for the weekend?

I'm off to game with friends in Wales, some sort of 48 hour board-gaming and rpg bonanza. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Bront

detomo said:
			
		

> So anyone else got plans for the weekend?
> 
> I'm off to game with friends in Wales, some sort of 48 hour board-gaming and rpg bonanza.
> 
> Wish me luck!



Work, as usuall.


----------



## JonnyFive

detomo said:
			
		

> So anyone else got plans for the weekend?
> 
> I'm off to game with friends in Wales, some sort of 48 hour board-gaming and rpg bonanza.
> 
> Wish me luck!




D-DAY!! well provided a small medical problem i have clears up, if not then i just getta watch


----------



## Bront

The paintball event?  (It's blocked content, weapons).

I used to moderate the paintball.com forums, and even wrote 2 articles for them.


----------



## JonnyFive

lol yea major reinactment of d-day.
heres the link to the forums http://www.oklahomadday.com/forum/phpBB2/


----------



## Bront

Cool.  Enjoy.  I sold most of my gear, only have my mask and a squegee left.

I had a custom built RT Pro, all ULE weighed 5 pounds with the tank.  It was cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

detomo said:
			
		

> So anyone else got plans for the weekend?
> 
> I'm off to game with friends in Wales, some sort of 48 hour board-gaming and rpg bonanza.
> 
> Wish me luck!




Going to a convention in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Going to a convention in Charlotte, NC.



You make it to a lot of conventions don't you?


----------



## megamania

allo hive.  How goes it?


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> allo hive.  How goes it?



I got bored, so I started a story hour


----------



## Jdvn1

I want to go to a convention at the end of this month, but I don't think I can make the time at work. :\


----------



## JonnyFive

megamania said:
			
		

> allo hive.  How goes it?




i'm in pain....


----------



## Bront

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> i'm in pain....



Woho!

er, I mean, what'd you do?


----------



## JonnyFive

nothing i did per se.. mother nature just decided that a few interal orgins needed to move about a bit, reguardless of the fact that they were happy where they where.

as for the woo hoo, i see a almost dead bard in the future


----------



## Bront

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> nothing i did per se.. mother nature just decided that a few interal orgins needed to move about a bit, reguardless of the fact that they were happy where they where.
> 
> as for the woo hoo, i see a almost dead bard in the future



Bah, she's too cute to kill


----------



## JonnyFive

i didnt say dead, i said almost dead


----------



## Bront

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> i didnt say dead, i said almost dead



Who are you, Miracle Max?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> You make it to a lot of conventions don't you?




Not too many. About four a year. Can't afford any more than that.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not too many. About four a year. Can't afford any more than that.



Most I've done in a year is 3.  I just seem to remember you mentioning going to more than a few of them.  No biggie.


----------



## Lady_Acoma

I made it to about 5 last year I think, but most where smaller conventions.  The big one being Gen Con.


----------



## PieAndDragon

Gah. Back to work after weekend of board games. 

Played Junta, Shadows over Camelot and Fury of Dracula for the first time! Of those, Junta was the one I enjoyed most.


----------



## Bront

Cool.  I just wrote my first completely new post for my Story Hour.  Looks like it's being read.  Not sure how people are liking it.


----------



## Jdvn1

The last convention I stayed at for any length of time was a deaf convention... 

They sure are quiet, though!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Most I've done in a year is 3.  I just seem to remember you mentioning going to more than a few of them.  No biggie.





No problem.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I made it to about 5 last year I think, but most where smaller conventions.  The big one being Gen Con.




One of these days, I'd like to make Gencon. But it's too close to Dragoncon for me. And in that same high cost range (hotel, transportation, food and swag).


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No problem.



Prolly me being jealous


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Prolly me being jealous




Considering that you are going to GEN CON this year (while some of us are not) I don't think you have alot to complain about


----------



## ceratitis

considering all these conventions are in the stats i'll prob never be in one.
i've been wasting lots of time on heros of might and magic 4 lately  i love strategy games, especially this series. pity the AI is so stupid and with multi player you have to wait for sooooo long (and they all beat me 'cos they've been playing it forever and i just started.
on the other hand right now i'm at my lab pulling wings of flies (dont worry i kill them painlessly first) and dessicating them... and we call it science he he he
Z


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Considering that you are going to GEN CON this year (while some of us are not) I don't think you have alot to complain about



I've been doing that for over 15 years.  I'd never been to another convention till about 7 years ago.


----------



## PieAndDragon

Entertain me minions!

Make me laugh. Sunny outside and at work


----------



## Bront

It's 4 AM here, so probably not as sunny.


----------



## PieAndDragon

Sun in the uk is a relative rarity, so it has to be enjoyed while possible.

Still, only 5 hours til start of the world cup.


----------



## Bront

detomo said:
			
		

> Sun in the uk is a relative rarity, so it has to be enjoyed while possible.
> 
> Still, only 5 hours til start of the world cup.



THe sun never sets on the British Empire... but aparently that's because it never rises.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> THe sun never sets on the British Empire... but aparently that's because it never rises.




"Classic" Briton response: "Sun? What's that?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> THe sun never sets on the British Empire... but aparently that's because it never rises.




Um, it does now.

That phrase came from a time when England had colonies in most time zones

Once the 99 year lease on Hong Kong expired, and it was returned to China, that phrase became defunct


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Um, it does now.
> 
> That phrase came from a time when England had colonies in most time zones
> 
> Once the 99 year lease on Hong Kong expired, and it was returned to China, that phrase became defunct



You know, you and your knowledge have to come and spoil everything 

And yes, I was aware of where the saying came from.


----------



## Knightfall

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Considering that you are going to GEN CON this year (while some of us are not) I don't think you have alot to complain about




FYI...

Never been to Gen Con, although I wish I could, at least once.


----------



## Bront

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> FYI...
> 
> Never been to Gen Con, although I wish I could, at least once.



I'm sure you will eventualy.  It's admittedly more fun with people you know I think.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> FYI...
> 
> Never been to Gen Con, although I wish I could, at least once.



 Same here. Stay optimistic!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will eventualy.  It's admittedly more fun with people you know I think.




That's any con! It's better to have friends there in case you're bored (for some unknown reason) and want to go goof off somewhere... And people to talk to just in case you don't get to meet anyone. Got to meet 3 people I wouldn't have before at breakfast because they didn't want to see me eat alone. That was pretty cool.


----------



## JonnyFive

Bront said:
			
		

> Who are you, Miracle Max?




hey! westly was just at -9 and stable, all max did was shove a cure moderate down him


----------



## Bront

Mmmm, Vacation


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Mmmm, Vacation



 The past January my company changed it's vacation policy, we can no longer carry over Vacation year to year.

I have 27 days of vacation (total) that I have to take this year.

So far I have used 5 and a half.

That leaves 21.5 days I need to use in the next 6 and a half months


----------



## Bront

I get 4 weeks of vacation.  Our company took away some of that supposedly, but they did it after hiring a bunch of people under that, and then changing their status out from under them, so it's been grandfathered in.  That, and I get 8 more floating holidays and 2 personal days due to the way my schedule works (I only work on 2 holidays this year, I get double time and a half for it).

Given I work a four day work week, that's 26 days.  I've used more than half of it, and some some set aside for Gen Con.  Probably will use the rest for the Wedding/Honeymoon.


----------



## ceratitis

well i cant think of any better way to use vacation then going on a honeymoon 
Z


----------



## Knight Otu

*Drags the Jdvn-clones into the proper thread*


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Drags the Jdvn-clones into the *im*proper thread*




fixed it for you


----------



## Jdvn1

*some Jdvn-clones were already here--there are so many, they're everywhere*


----------



## JonnyFive

weee!!!! CLONE DANCE!!!!! *dances*


----------



## Knight Otu

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> fixed it for you



Nah, odd as it sounds, the hive is the proper place.

*Releases Clone-Killer Robots*

As you can plainly see.


----------



## Knight Otu

What would happen if Alice Liddell, Wendy Darling, and Dorothy Gale met under the tutorship of Mary Poppins?


----------



## jonesy

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What would happen if Alice Liddell, Wendy Darling, and Dorothy Gale met under the tutorship of Mary Poppins?



Bookmarked in 0.02 seconds. Cool.


----------



## Knight Otu

jonesy said:
			
		

> Bookmarked in 0.02 seconds. Cool.



I didn't bookmark it, but I subscribed to the mailing list. Updates will be sporadic, according to the creator.


----------



## jonesy

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I didn't bookmark it, but I subscribed to the mailing list. Updates will be sporadic, according to the creator.



Thanks for pointing that out. I'll do that.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What would happen if Alice Liddell, Wendy Darling, and Dorothy Gale met under the tutorship of Mary Poppins?




I prefer the 'Archetype Cafe' myself


----------



## Jdvn1

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> weee!!!! CLONE DANCE!!!!! *dances*



 It's bad if we all jump at the same time. 

*clones jump on the clone killer robots*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What would happen if Alice Liddell, Wendy Darling, and Dorothy Gale met under the tutorship of Mary Poppins?



 That is really, really cool.


----------



## JonnyFive

bah!! *dances*  
hmmmm... need fire!!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> bah!! *dances*
> hmmmm... need fire!!!!



Somebody call for me?


----------



## JonnyFive

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Somebody call for me?




YES!!! fire dance!!


----------



## jonesy

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> YES!!! fire dance!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af6voDPos2w&search=beats styles


----------



## ceratitis

jonesy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af6voDPos2w&search=beats styles




not my style  :\ 
Z


----------



## JonnyFive

mmm.....salsa verde doritos.... happy dance in my mouth!


----------



## Jdvn1

I was happy with the salmon I ate tonight.


----------



## PieAndDragon

Quiet in here!

Last day at current work! Then off to watch England - Sweden at pub. 

Ironically when I try to do any work today, I can't as our network keeps going down.


----------



## Aeson

I thought the thread title said the hive was dead. It looks alive and kicking to me.


----------



## Jdvn1

detomo said:
			
		

> Last day at current work! Then off to watch England - Sweden at pub.



They're showing the other game here! I want to watch England!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They're showing the other game here! I want to watch England!



Kuahahaha!

Gnome "I hate soccer" Uto


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Kuahahaha!
> 
> Gnome "I hate soccer" Uto



 Hey, I rooted for your team even if you won't.


----------



## PieAndDragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Kuahahaha!
> 
> Gnome "I hate soccer" Uto




You live in a bad place to currently hate football, all things considered


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought the thread title said the hive was dead. It looks alive and kicking to me.



the old one died a slow, horable death, and the revival died with the crash.


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Kuahahaha!
> 
> Gnome "I hate soccer" Uto



So, you're just there for the riots then?


----------



## Knight Otu

detomo said:
			
		

> You live in a bad place to currently hate football, all things considered



Well, I'd say "not care for" is the better word. What with all those World Cup/Soccer using ads, constant soccer music, yells when someone makes a goal, the car rampages after a victory...

Strike that, I ####ing hate soccer.


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> So, you're just there for the riots then?



More like a guy who walks on the sidewalk, only to find it has been turned into a superhighway when he wasn't looking.


----------



## Knight Otu

In unrelated news, I have seen an absolute horror today. For the first time, I have actually seen someone use "for all intensive purposes" in a sentence, rather than in a right/wrong list. :\    :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, I'd say "not care for" is the better word. What with all those World Cup/Soccer using ads, constant soccer music, yells when someone makes a goal, the car rampages after a victory...
> 
> Strike that, I ####ing hate soccer.



 Do do you hate soccer or the World Cup?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> In unrelated news, I have seen an absolute horror today. For the first time, I have actually seen someone use "for all intensive purposes" in a sentence, rather than in a right/wrong list. :\    :\



 ... Wow. That doesn't even make sense!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do do you hate soccer or the World Cup?



I dislike soccer, and that dislike is augmented by the World Cup.



I don't even want to imagine what happens if we should win...


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I dislike soccer, and that dislike is augmented by the World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even want to imagine what happens if we should win...



Party at KO's House!


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> Party at KO's House!



That would be quite KOtic.


----------



## JonnyFive

*warning* bad pun alert *warning*


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Party at KO's House!



 His house is going to implode!


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That would be quite KOtic.



 All of mes wouldn't fit anyway.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All of mes wouldn't fit anyway.



 You could be your own soccer team


----------



## Knight Otu

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You could be your own soccer team



Soccer League, you mean.

League of Ordinary SoccerJayDweens.


----------



## Knight Otu

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> *warning* bad pun alert *warning*



You're just jealous you didn't think of it first.  

Gnome "Behold my pun mastery!" Uto


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Soccer League, you mean.
> 
> League of Ordinary SoccerJayDweens.



LOS? We could be a number of leagues, though. What sport do you prefer?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You're just jealous you didn't think of it first.
> 
> Gnome "Behold my pun mastery!" Uto



 I know I am.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

detomo said:
			
		

> You live in a bad place to currently hate football, all things considered




American football yes. Other countries' football: no.


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You're just jealous you didn't think of it first.
> 
> Gnome "Behold my pun mastery!" Uto



Just wait till you hit the Pundit circut.


----------



## JonnyFive

*dies from pun poisoning*


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> American football yes. Other countries' football: no.



Some countries only have American football.

See, I thought it was odd that the _entire_ world would say "football" (or some variation thereof) and the USA would be the _only_ country to say "soccer."

Well, it simply isn't true. In Italy, they call it "calcio."


----------



## Bront

Calico?  After the old consol?


----------



## jonesy

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it simply isn't true. In Italy, they call it "calcio."



Sure. In italian. But when they talk about it in english it's football this and football that.


----------



## PieAndDragon

Personally, I'd prefer Blood Bowl at any time. Though not a real-life enactment.


----------



## Bront

detomo said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd prefer Blood Bowl at any time. Though not a real-life enactment.



I had a thrower die going after a fumble once, it was quite humorous.


----------



## Jdvn1

jonesy said:
			
		

> Sure. In italian. But when they talk about it in english it's football this and football that.



 Maybe they're too used to the Europeans?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> LOS? We could be a number of leagues, though. What sport do you prefer?



For your clones?

Volcano Diving.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> the old one died a slow, horable death, and the revival died with the crash.




there was a crash? Was anyone hurt? Did you get the idiots insurance info? LOL

I haven't been around much. It's a long trip back and forth to Azeroth.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> there was a crash? Was anyone hurt? Did you get the idiots insurance info? LOL
> 
> I haven't been around much. It's a long trip back and forth to Azeroth.



It was a hit and run.


----------



## ceratitis

yeah most of us got hit and a few run 

i hate mosquitoes. i've been bit so many times i feel like a sieve. 4 days to the end of my degree, and counting.
Z


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> For your clones?
> 
> Volcano Diving.



 Tried it. We clogged the volcano.

Next?


----------



## Bront

ceratitis said:
			
		

> yeah most of us got hit and a few run
> 
> i hate mosquitoes. i've been bit so many times i feel like a sieve. 4 days to the end of my degree, and counting.
> Z



The Minnesota State bird!


----------



## Bront

Woho!  Got my sig fixed!

Now I just need to update my sig post.  Going to try to bring in all the old stuff too from pre-crash.  That and finish up my creation collection updates (I've created a few feats, classes, and such since then).


----------



## Bront

I hereby claim the hive for the greater glory of me (Because what greater glory could there be?)


----------



## JonnyFive

Bront said:
			
		

> I hereby claim the hive for the greater glory of me (Because what greater glory could there be?)




Nevar!!! joo can never own the fire dance!! FIRE DANCE!!


----------



## PieAndDragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I hereby claim the hive for the greater glory of me (Because what greater glory could there be?)




Meh.

You can have it. Make sure you take good care.


----------



## ceratitis

i finished my degree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i'm free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well, in debt but still ... yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Z


----------



## JonnyFive

ceratitis said:
			
		

> i finished my degree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i'm free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> well, in debt but still ... yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> Z



_*CONGRATZ!!*_


----------



## Bront

ceratitis said:
			
		

> i finished my degree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i'm free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> well, in debt but still ... yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> Z



That will be $5 per !.  I accept cash and money orders.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> That will be $5 per !.  I accept cash and money orders.



Not till after he pays off the student loans


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Not till after he pays off the student loans



Nah, I charge more interest.


----------



## Steve Jung

Congrats, ceratitis. What's your degree in?


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Congrats, ceratitis. What's your degree in?



Celcius?


----------



## JonnyFive

fahrenheit? kelvin?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Centigrade?

Arc?


----------



## Knight Otu

*aaaaaaarrrrrrggggggggghhhhhh!*


----------



## Jdvn1

I forgot that there'd be a huge swell of sound for you.


----------



## Knight Otu

It's gonna be a loud ev'ning...


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I forgot that there'd be a huge swell of sound for you.



There's medication that can help with that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> There's medication that can help with that.



 For KO? Which medication?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> For KO? Which medication?



Clone powder.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

**nekkid posting**

(It's laundry day)


----------



## Bront

You mean you don't always post like that?


----------



## JonnyFive

mmmm nekkig stuff


----------



## Bront

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> mmmm nekkig stuff



Now now, you have to learn, there's a good nekkid, and a bad nekkid.


----------



## JonnyFive

k, whats bad nekkid then?


----------



## Knight Otu

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> k, whats bad nekkid then?



Everything you don't want to see.


----------



## JonnyFive

ehh not to much in that catagory then


----------



## Bront

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> k, whats bad nekkid then?



Ever try to belt sand nekkid?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Ever try to belt sand nekkid?




Then you would be a "power stripper"


----------



## JonnyFive

nope, dont one one


----------



## Knight Otu

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> ehh not to much in that catagory then



Reveal - bad nekkid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Reveal - bad nekkid.





Not that we want to know how he knows that......  :\


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that we want to know how he knows that......  :\



It's just one of those things you know.


----------



## Knight Otu

Bront said:
			
		

> It's just one of those things you know.



Yep, common sense.

















Spoiler



And Circvs Maximvs.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yep, common sense.




I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with that term


----------



## Knight Otu

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with that term



Weirdo.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yep, common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And Circvs Maximvs.



 These two parts don't go together.



Spoiler



(both pairs)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> These two parts don't go together.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (both pairs)




Try this one; 

In english a double negative means a positive, so

Uncommon Nonsense

would be Common Sense.


----------



## Knight Otu

Grrr now ourresident Italians are driving around.  

Now if everyone here in Germany can finally shut up about the World Cup (yes, I'm hopelessly optimistic).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Mycanid said:
			
		

> IIIIIIIIIII HATE RABBITS!
> 
> Oops. Wrong thread.




Here you go


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Grrr now ourresident Italians are driving around.
> 
> Now if everyone here in Germany can finally shut up about the World Cup (yes, I'm hopelessly optimistic).



So, you're not hosting again next year?



Spoiler



Yes, I know it's an every 4 year event


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> So, you're not hosting again next year?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know it's an every 4 year event



 Nope, South Africa (in four years).

Then Brazil (four more years after that).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Yep, common sense.




Which isn't so common as one would think.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope, South Africa (in four years).
> 
> Then Brazil (four more years after that).



I ment the soccer party.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> I ment the soccer party.



 Every day is a soccer party.


----------



## JonnyFive

i like kittys


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> i like kittys



kittys got the shaft


----------



## JonnyFive

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> kittys got the shaft




Wha?!??

p.s. welcome to my new sig


----------



## Darth K'Trava

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> i like kittys





Kitties are cool!


----------



## Bront

Cats rule!

Dog Drool!


----------



## Knight Otu

Arg. Sounds like we won the 3rd place match.


----------



## Bront

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Arg. Sounds like we won the 3rd place match.



You won the Loser's Game? (that's what it's called)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Arg. Sounds like we won the 3rd place match.




Yeah, well the Cubs are the best 3rd place team of all time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Arg. Sounds like we won the 3rd place match.



 You don't need the news, do you?


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Yeah, well the Cubs are the best 3rd place team of all time.



If only they were that good!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> If only they were that good!




It was a title that previously belonged to the Red Sox till they won the world series recently. I figured the Cubs were the natural inheritors.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You don't need the news, do you?



Not for the World Cup.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> It was a title that previously belonged to the Red Sox till they won the world series recently. I figured the Cubs were the natural inheritors.



Not true though, they've been in the playoffs for a while, and even the World Series.  Cubs haven't been there that often.

It's odd that the White Sox, dispite being infinately better and winning the World Series still play second fiddle, but I think if this keeps up, 2-3 years it will change, and probably will have changed in the far future because of the World Series.


----------



## Bront

In another note, my cat just farted on me


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> In another note, my cat just farted on me





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Cats rule!
> 
> Dog Drool!




I have nothing to add


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I have nothing to add



Better than drool


----------



## ASH

whats better than drool?


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey ASH. I dunno.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mocha lattes.


----------



## JonnyFive

kittys are better than drool


----------



## Bront

ASH said:
			
		

> whats better than drool?



Cat farts apparently


----------



## JonnyFive

yaaa.... time for a posting spree....


----------



## Bront

Where've you been?


----------



## JonnyFive

all over


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Probably smelling cat farts....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

We need a change of topic, and I still haven't told you guys about the filk convention I went to. For those who are wondering "Filk" can be described as "science fiction folk music" however Filk music tends to defy definition (for example Luke Ski is considered a filker.)

There are about a dozen major filk conventions in north america each year. This year the North East Floating Filk Convention was held a mile and a half from my house. Part of the fun of filk conventions is hearing musicians/singers/composers from other places. However, travel is expensive and it can be difficult for a con to pay for guests. 

This is where Interfilk comes in. Interfilk is a charitable organization which raises money to support the arts by paying travel expenses for filk performers. Any Con which has an "Interfilk Guest" will also have a Interfilk Charity Auction. 

Interfilk Charity Auctions are unlike any other auction you have gone to. They auction off the typical "fannish" stuff, however they also have lovely ladies, dressed in slinky outfits, who hold up the items for bid. They are refered to as the Interfilk wenches. If a bidder becomes hesitant and unsure if they should bid again the wench will then bring the item over for you to look at while she sits on your lap. As the bidding gets higher a hesitant bidder may receive the attention of more than one wench.

For those who doubt me, the picture below is from an Intefilk auction held in Onterio in 2003.







No one has come forward yet with photo evidence of my first Intefilk auction, but if anyone does I'll be sure to share it with you.


----------



## JonnyFive

hrm... that reminds me of my first SCA war....


----------



## Bront

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> hrm... that reminds me of my first SCA war....



Scantily clad women swarming all over someone?  Sure that wasn't a Ska party?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ska parties are cooler.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> We need a change of topic, and I still haven't told you guys about the filk convention I went to. For those who are wondering "Filk" can be described as "science fiction folk music" however Filk music tends to defy definition (for example Luke Ski is considered a filker.)



This explains a little bit more about an RP group that used to play in some of the Gen Con events I used to run called the Filking Weiners


----------



## megamania

Where is everyone?

Thursday I began my vacation.

Started with a war with the wife that ended in hugs and kisses

Next was a doctors visit that went VERY well.

Lots of swimming with the kids at the river

Seeing a movie (Pirates- not as good as the first one.  Seems forced/hurried)

Game day-  Hit the group with 45 tyranid gaunts, 7 warriors and 3 Zoanthropes.  3.5 hour battle!   YA-HOOOO!

Bar-B-Q 

Now I am updating Creation Schema SH and finally surfing again on the net.

Oh- and its my B-day


Not too bad so far.  Especially considering the winter/spring I have had.


----------



## PieAndDragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Where is everyone?




Still around, just now and again.

Good weekend.

Drank with old workmates

Massacred Gauls in Rome: Total War

Went to eat all you can at Pizza Hut (probably not again)

Walked around the quay and walked along the canal for real ale in the sun

Went to a modern jive dance in flippers and snorkel

Played in our Blood Bowl league (I hate skaven!)

Finished on Sunday with quiz machine in the pub after gaming.

Now back at work :|


----------



## megamania

OYE!   I have not played Blood Bowl since College when we tried to start a league.   I have a new urge.


----------



## JonnyFive

blood bowl?


----------



## PieAndDragon

Blood bowl is a fantasy psuedo version of american football, produced and supported by Games Workshop. In the latest revision, there are over 20 teams, including Ogres, Vampires, Halflings, Lizardmen and Nurgle in addition to the more "mainstream" teams.

They've revised the rules again, playing around with the leagues and bonuses teams get for playing better teams.

Best info for blood bowl is at http://www.specialist-games.com/bloodbowl/default.asp


----------



## megamania

The main thing I remember-   don't play humans.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Where is everyone?
> 
> Oh- and its my B-day.




Happy Birthday

The past two days I was at KahunaBurger's house for the "Boston Area Gameday" much fun was had by all.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

So Bront, Have you set the date yet?


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday.




Thankyou

What games did you folks play at Boston?


----------



## Steve Jung

Happy birthday, megamania.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Thankyou
> 
> What games did you folks play at Boston?




I am posting my Gameday recap in my LiveJournal as well as the Gameday Thread


----------



## megamania

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Happy birthday, megamania.



   Thankyou.  yup yup!


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So Bront, Have you set the date yet?



Nope, probably sometime next year.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Nope, probably sometime next year.




Just be sure to co-ordinate with Buzz so that you don't schedule it the same weekend as the Chicago Gameday.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Just be sure to co-ordinate with Buzz so that you don't schedule it the same weekend as the Chicago Gameday.



Which one? He runs 4 a year.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Which one? He runs 4 a year.




So that leaves 48 weekends that you can have your wedding.


----------



## Queenie

Hmmm... It's been a LONG time since I posted here. How is everyone?


----------



## megamania

As you can see-  its kinda slow here.


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey Queenie. I'm good, but you know that already.


----------



## PieAndDragon

Any good jokes while things are quiet?


----------



## Jdvn1

Did you hear about the Pope coming down with the bird flu?

They say he got it from a Cardinal.


----------



## megamania

I shake my head in wonder and bewilderment......  


Is it me or is EN World in general very slow lately?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I shake my head in wonder and bewilderment......
> 
> 
> Is it me or is EN World in general very slow lately?



 Very, very slow.

Happy Belated Birthday, Mega! (I meant to say it before, but was super busy... and then I forgot  )


----------



## Darth K'Trava

It's the heat makin' everyone lazy....


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So Bront, Have you set the date yet?



Aproximately six and a half hours from now. 

Not sure about the reception date, probably sometime in March.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> Aproximately six and a half hours from now.
> 
> Not sure about the reception date, probably sometime in March.




ARE YOU SERIOUS?!?  

(Mazel Tov if you are. Why wait?)


----------



## Bront

Long story.  There's a thread on it in the Talking the Talk forum.


----------



## megamania

hola and allo.   Seems Hivemind is subject to hit and run entries.   Does anyone hang out here anymore?  Many of the regulars seem missing.  How goes it Bront and Jdvn1 and Mav?


----------



## megamania

I've been thinking about starting a new PbP for this Winter.  It is X-crawl with more DnD influence.  I thought it would be fun.   Just a lot of prep work first.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, we haven't had a hiveminding discussion in a while, where we'd go through many pages of posts in a day.

I've been busy, myself. Last month involved various errands, which included being the best man for a wedding (which involves wedding planning stuff, speech planning stuff, and bachelor party planning stuff), and since then my parents have been out of town and I've had to take care of their small business.

They get back this week, so hopefully I'll have some extra time... eventually. Though I've been using a lot of my free time hanging out with a giiiiirl (said in that drawn-out annoyingly happy way).

What's X-crawl?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What's X-crawl?




The roleplaying game takes place in the near future.  Dungeon crawls are set up, sponcered and recorded for TV much like sporting events.  There are fantasy creatures and death can be a part of it.  Or think of Running Man the movie from the eighties with Arnold.

My version is more Fantasy (no high tech beyond what can be found in Eberron).

There will be four teams of four characters.  The goal is something like capture the flag.  Anuthing goes.  Death is allowed but cloning is required.  Players will wander through a dungeon with a set theme (in this case a ruined city) and face creatures, traps, environment, other teams and the worse-  ratings!   If it seems dull or boring I, as Grand GM, can arrange things to happen.  Dragon pops out of no where or a cused weapon just happens to be in the hallway unguarded that you are about to enter.

It is meant to be funny and crazy at the same time.  Over the Top comes to mind as a theme.

As I do more I'll announce it or mention here again.  I have stricter rules for character creation in this PbP than the last one.  Basically just Core books, Complete books that I own and the psionic books can be used.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> hola and allo.   Seems Hivemind is subject to hit and run entries.   Does anyone hang out here anymore?  Many of the regulars seem missing.  How goes it Bront and Jdvn1 and Mav?



I'm married, so life is good 

I've been doing a lot of OT at the Circvs


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> The goal is something like capture the flag.  Anuthing goes.



 I want one team to hide their flag, and then Polymorph a bunny (or something) to be a fake flag...


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> hola and allo.   Seems Hivemind is subject to hit and run entries.   Does anyone hang out here anymore?  Many of the regulars seem missing.  How goes it Bront and Jdvn1 and Mav?




I've been working on a new project I call "Getting a Life". I have been making new friends, visiting family (Cape Cod, York Beach Maine), riding my bicycle along the Blackstone River Trail, hiking in Wachusette Meadow. I played in 7 face to face RPG's in July (including 4 at the Boston Area Gameday). I also bought _Firefly_ on DVD and went to see _Lady in the Water_.  

So that is my excuse for neglecting the Hivemind a bit. 

How have you been?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I want one team to hide their flag, and then Polymorph a bunny (or something) to be a fake flag...




I wouldn't say that couldn't occur .....


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I've been working on a new project I call "Getting a Life". I have been making new friends, visiting family (Cape Cod, York Beach Maine), riding my bicycle along the Blackstone River Trail, hiking in Wachusette Meadow. I played in 7 face to face RPG's in July (including 4 at the Boston Area Gameday). I also bought _Firefly_ on DVD and went to see _Lady in the Water_.
> 
> So that is my excuse for neglecting the Hivemind a bit.
> 
> How have you been?




Sounds like you are in excellent shape.   I may have passed you in Maine.   I was there vacationing (Old Orchid Beach) from the 27th to the 30th.   A lot of bikes.  I believe there was a con or meet there.

I am still only doing the one game every two weeks.  Creation Schema is beginning to slow down and wrap up as I now have a player that has reached 15th level.  I guess next Spring I will begin The Chaos Effect in full.

How was Lady in Water?   Seemed spooky for kids but I haven't seen much about it either way.

Otherwise I am doing well.  I have taken 1/2 week off from one job and 1 1/2 weeks off from the other in the past two weeks giving me down time I really needed.  The wife and I are slowly repairing our marriage.  Major trust issues still but that will happen (possibly forever).

Kids are happy I'm home more and that I am staying.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say that couldn't occur .....



 ... Over and over again? And have a huge pile of fake flags?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are in excellent shape.   I may have passed you in Maine.   I was there vacationing (Old Orchid Beach) from the 27th to the 30th.   A lot of bikes.  I believe there was a con or meet there.




I was actually in Maine at the end of June, when it was rainy.



> I am still only doing the one game every two weeks.  Creation Schema is beginning to slow down and wrap up as I now have a player that has reached 15th level.  I guess next Spring I will begin The Chaos Effect in full.



 I have just joined an "every 2 weeks" Star Wars D20 game. In addition to that I got a call from Valinor Abroad that he needed to playtest a game he is running at GenCon.

In case you have't heard, the next Albany Gameday is September 9th.



> How was Lady in Water?   Seemed spooky for kids but I haven't seen much about it either way.



 It is a Fable. Like any true fable it has "scary monsters" and "dire consequences". Your daughter could probably handle it, I'm not sure about your son


----------



## megamania

My son can handle most things but my daughter easily spooks.   Go figure.


The wife is not working the 9th so I am debating whether to go.   The last two times she worked thus it A. fell on a game day   B.  I had the kids

However, our marriage is still touch 'n' go so I hate to upset it.   Will you be going?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Will you be going?




I will be there *If* I can use the car that day. My wife and I are still sharing 1 car between us, I can usually count on getting the car on saturdays, except when I can't.  :\ 

That and I think last gameday I offered to run a game if Guido79 was short DM's.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I will be there *If* I can use the car that day. My wife and I are still sharing 1 car between us, I can usually count on getting the car on saturdays, except when I can't.  :\
> 
> That and I think last gameday I offered to run a game if Guido79 was short DM's.



You're sharing a car and living separately?  Ouch.


----------



## Jdvn1

EN World said:
			
		

> The boards will close in approximately one half hour!! They will be down for approximately 1/2 hour!!! Save any long posts before sending.



I like how this sounds like the end of the world.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like how this sounds like the end of the world.



But it was!! The end of the (EN)world! At least temporary.

*Shoves Jdvn5 into the end-of-world-vortex.*


----------



## Jdvn1

I wouldn't expect the end of the world to be followed by the return of the world, only half an hour later. Spoony has some mad powers.

*watches as Jdvn5 falls into the vortex, lost to space*

Eh, I can get a new one.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't expect the end of the world to be followed by the return of the world, only half an hour later. Spoony has some mad powers.



He's epic.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Bront said:
			
		

> You're sharing a car and living separately?  Ouch.




Tell me about it.

A friend recomended I look into ZipCar


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Tell me about it.
> 
> A friend recomended I look into ZipCar



 That's a cool service.


----------



## megamania

*ARRRRGH!!!!*



Sorry.   Just felt the need to get that off my chest.... :\


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> *ARRRRGH!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.   Just felt the need to get that off my chest.... :\




Spill it Mega


----------



## megamania

The wife and the boyfriend have split.  Unknown to her I had tapped the phone and yes- they split.   This is good- right

This guy has a vindictive and vandelistic side to him.   Anytime in the past they have split things happen here.

Stolen concert tickets, popped tires, stolen eye glasses etc....

I have been waiting for the events of THIS breakup.

This morning I discovered someone has tinkered with the furnace.   I think it is okay but I will have a person look at it ASAP.

All this crap I know he has done but its my word vs his.   Police will never do anything about it.   It is starting to really tick me off.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> The wife and the boyfriend have split.  Unknown to her I had tapped the phone and yes- they split.   This is good- right
> 
> This guy has a vindictive and vandelistic side to him.   Anytime in the past they have split things happen here.
> 
> Stolen concert tickets, popped tires, stolen eye glasses etc....
> 
> I have been waiting for the events of THIS breakup.
> 
> This morning I discovered someone has tinkered with the furnace.   I think it is okay but I will have a person look at it ASAP.
> 
> All this crap I know he has done but its my word vs his.   Police will never do anything about it.   It is starting to really tick me off.




I guess everyone needs a hobby   

When you start to "anitcipate" someones pattern of abusing you, then you are in a rut. I think you should seriously consider moving.  Specifically I am suggesting that you go on to Monster.com and start sending your resume to jobs you are qualified for which are over a 100 miles away. (Sending a resume is not a commitment, you can send them to places as "a tease" just to boost your ego that the school in Florida wants to hire you.) 

I realize you still have your mother & the kids to consider, but again you won't be able to do much for them if you are not taking care of yourself.


----------



## Jdvn1

... _Stolen glass eye_?! That's insane!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... _Stolen glass eye_?! That's insane!



Eye glasses.  Read again


----------



## megamania

I have an Order of Trespass against him.  My friends suggested setting up an animal camera.  These small cameras are motion sensitive and can be easily concealed.  BOTH the wife and I are sick of him at this point.   Wether this proof would stand in court is uncertain but it would send a solid message to him.


----------



## megamania

Its looking better to go to Albany Gameday.   So what to run?


Eberron Xen'drik most likely

OR

The Adventurers    DnD meets comicbooks   Epic level stuff

OR

The World Below  X-crawl meets DnD meets WWF


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Eye glasses.  Read again



 What was I thinking?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Its looking better to go to Albany Gameday.   So what to run?
> 
> 
> Eberron Xen'drik most likely
> 
> OR
> 
> The Adventurers    DnD meets comicbooks   Epic level stuff
> 
> OR
> 
> The World Below  X-crawl meets DnD meets WWF



 I vote Eberron


----------



## megamania

Seems Eberron it will be.   Xen'drik no less   

Now....   giants? dinos? drow? dreaming dark?    agh.... ALL OF THE ABOVE!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I have an Order of Trespass against him.  My friends suggested setting up an animal camera.  These small cameras are motion sensitive and can be easily concealed.  BOTH the wife and I are sick of him at this point.   Wether this proof would stand in court is uncertain but it would send a solid message to him.



It can't hurt.

Her having to "break things off" with him sounds like it took her a while to realy get sick of him.  I hope you're doing OK with that, and you might want to look into some kind of marital counciling, as that can be something hard to get past.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Seems Eberron it will be.   Xen'drik no less
> 
> Now....   giants? dinos? drow? dreaming dark?    agh.... ALL OF THE ABOVE!



Giants riding Dinos!

Fighting Giant Robots no less!

Keith would be proud!


----------



## JonnyFive

i wanna be pun-pun.... wait thats FR isnt it? darn...


----------



## Jdvn1

When you grow up, you can be Pun-Pun, J5.


----------



## JonnyFive

well in that case can i be pun-pun's familiar?


----------



## Jdvn1

You can be Pun-Pun's _Summon Monster I_ spell.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> It can't hurt.
> 
> Her having to "break things off" with him sounds like it took her a while to realy get sick of him.  I hope you're doing OK with that, and you might want to look into some kind of marital counciling, as that can be something hard to get past.





Both have agreed to it but finding time (which is what started this to begin with...) is the problem.   I NEED to win megabucks so I can get back to working one job again....


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Giants riding Dinos!
> 
> Fighting Giant Robots no less!
> 
> Keith would be proud!




Dreaming of darkness, the giant drow rode their dinosaurs into combat.....


----------



## megamania

oh and yes-  I will be in Albany that day to run an Eberron game.


----------



## megamania

wow... several days with no hits......The Hive IS dead......


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Now that Bront is married he doesn't have time for us anymore.


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, the Hive died off a long time ago. It used to get hundreds of posts in a single day.

Maybe it comes and goes in waves, though. New posters come and go and schedules change.


----------



## megamania

Aye-  I remember days where 7-8 pages were added to a Hivemind thread in a 24 hour time period.


Well, I got to spend time working on the Albany Gameday story I'm doing which is good.

Most of the adventure is done.  Now I just have 8-10 PCs of 10th level to create for use in the game....



oh and my son has desided I am evil based on the creatures I'm using.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Now that Bront is married he doesn't have time for us anymore.



I use the Circvs for OT most of the time now.

The hive rarely has much to respond to anymore, particularly since there are only 4-5 regular hivers anymore.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Aye-  I remember days where 7-8 pages were added to a Hivemind thread in a 24 hour time period.
> 
> 
> Well, I got to spend time working on the Albany Gameday story I'm doing which is good.
> 
> Most of the adventure is done.  Now I just have 8-10 PCs of 10th level to create for use in the game....
> 
> 
> 
> oh and my son has desided I am evil based on the creatures I'm using.




Eeep   

So then I probably shouldn't request a Warforged Bard named Get Toeblaster


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Eeep
> 
> So then I probably shouldn't request a Warforged Bard named Get Toeblaster



I had one nammed Tennor.  Game didn't last long, but he was kinda cool.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Eeep
> 
> So then I probably shouldn't request a Warforged Bard named Get Toeblaster




The Warforged I was planning to include was Skull Cracker, a barbarian.

I'm kinda keeping this simple with lots of fighter types and some clerics.  Not sure how well it will end.  Four hours isn't much time.


----------



## megamania

Maybe I can rewrite Cannon (Warforged Warlock) or Rush Late-a-Lot a polymorphing transformer (warforged psion)


----------



## megamania

I don't know if you guys know about my children's Storyhour i do- The Khyber Crawler.  Today they were working on creating a play using puppets to retell the Three pigs and the wolf.  It got me thinking about Eberron, Stormreach mainly.


A gnoll with a horn of blasting has issues with three brothers.   One brother uses bamboo to build with.   The next uses wood from ships.  Both blasted by the gnoll's breath weapon (the horn).   They take cover with the third brother whom stays within the giant ruins themselves.  Solid stone.

Strange how the mind works sometimes.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I don't know if you guys know about my children's Storyhour i do- The Khyber Crawler.  Today they were working on creating a play using puppets to retell the Three pigs and the wolf.  It got me thinking about Eberron, Stormreach mainly.
> 
> 
> A gnoll with a horn of blasting has issues with three brothers.   One brother uses bamboo to build with.   The next uses wood from ships.  Both blasted by the gnoll's breath weapon (the horn).   They take cover with the third brother whom stays within the giant ruins themselves.  Solid stone.
> 
> Strange how the mind works sometimes.



That's pretty funny--it's a twist on classical opera! Opera, originally, was a mass-media puppet-theater. Seeing that sort of thing in an Eberron game would be neat.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's pretty funny--it's a twist on classical opera! Opera, originally, was a mass-media puppet-theater. Seeing that sort of thing in an Eberron game would be neat.




YUP YUP!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's pretty funny--it's a twist on classical opera! Opera, originally, was a mass-media puppet-theater. Seeing that sort of thing in an Eberron game would be neat.




Puppet-theater was a mass-media puppet-theater. 

Opera, originally, was a mass-media box office blockbuster.


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Puppet-theater was a mass-media puppet-theater.
> 
> Opera, originally, was a mass-media box office blockbuster.



 Puppet theater was the original form of operas.


----------



## megamania

Stopped by to see what was happen'.   Been making characters and running Creation Schema which is FINALLY headed to Xen'drik.   Sounds like some of my players may hang out and watch the game in Albany.


What is everyone doing for the weekend?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> What is everyone doing for the weekend?




http://maverick-weirdo.livejournal.com/


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Stopped by to see what was happen'.   Been making characters and running Creation Schema which is FINALLY headed to Xen'drik.   Sounds like some of my players may hang out and watch the game in Albany.
> 
> 
> What is everyone doing for the weekend?




Taking a breather from the hectic-ness of Dragoncon.


----------



## megamania

Just returned from Bennington with the family.  After dinner we went into Home Depot to check out flooring / tile options and prices.   OUCH!   Even doing it myself will cost 3000 to do 4 rooms and a hallway.


sigh.....


----------



## Jdvn1

I worked Friday and Saturday of this weekend. 

Though, I'm hoping to see a good friend of mine--she came in to town (woo).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I worked Friday and Saturday of this weekend.
> 
> Though, I'm hoping to see a good friend of mine--she came in to town (woo).




Just be sure one of your clones don't run into her first.


----------



## megamania

Just about time for work.  Finished my sixth PC for the Albany Gameday game.  1/2 way through #7 and have several more lined up.  Finished the pillars today that are at the temple. Catch everyone after midnight.

c'ya


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Just be sure one of your clones don't run into her first.



 Blast! A drawback!


----------



## Arkhandus

*random and completely irrelevant interruption*


SSSPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONN!


----------



## megamania

The tick was great


----------



## Jdvn1

I prefer Darkwing Duck, myself.


----------



## megamania

Looney Toons was the best.   Nothing was sacrid if done by Warner Bros.   I loved their skit on Batman the movie.


----------



## megamania

5 hours and no responces?


I had a good day.  Two of my friends had babies in August and went to visit.

The one child is lucky to be here.  Alex was born KO'd and spend two weeks in a specialist hospital for babies.  However today is eating like there is no tommorrow.  He is already reaching up practicing his die throwing.    

The other kiddo was sick as was mom so we left even as we arrived.  Must remember to call in the future.  Ruins the surprise however.

Also removed a downed tree that fell in a storm here this week.   Finished the Albany gameday story and PCs.  

Next project-  two sessions of Creation Schema.....


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I prefer Darkwing Duck, myself.




good cartoon


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, the Hive died off a long time ago. It used to get hundreds of posts in a single day.
> 
> Maybe it comes and goes in waves, though. New posters come and go and schedules change.




I miss reading through the 'mind.   Must recruit new hive members....


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Looney Toons was the best.   Nothing was sacrid if done by Warner Bros.   I loved their skit on Batman the movie.



 Looney Toons was great, though Animaniacs picked up the slack pretty well. Good run of shows...


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> 5 hours and no responces?



Yeah, weird, right?


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I had a good day.  Two of my friends had babies in August and went to visit.



Aww, congratulations to them! My yesterday was pretty great, hanging out with my friend and baking brownies (mmm, brownies...). Today was all right, though filled with school work. I'm considering changing my major to Economics.


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> The one child is lucky to be here.  Alex was born KO'd and spend two weeks in a specialist hospital for babies.



What does being born KO'd mean? (I'm used to the boxing-origin 'knocked out' but that doesn't seem to make sense to me at this time of night) I was born a month premature and was in the hospital for two weeks as well.


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> However today is eating like there is no tommorrow.  He is already reaching up practicing his die throwing.



Eating and gaming? The kid is set for life!


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> The other kiddo was sick as was mom so we left even as we arrived.  Must remember to call in the future.  Ruins the surprise however.
> 
> Also removed a downed tree that fell in a storm here this week.   Finished the Albany gameday story and PCs.
> 
> Next project-  two sessions of Creation Schema.....



Busy busy!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I miss reading through the 'mind.   Must recruit new hive members....



 Crothian used to be very good at that. Then again, he used to have a bigger following of people in awe of his postcount. Maybe everyone realizes now that it won't last, and that's killed the Hivemind, I don't know.


----------



## megamania

My understanding of how he was KO'd was the last contraction pushed directly on his head thus squeezing his brain.  Thus bruising the brain and being KO'd.  Fluid built up then leading to complications.



As for post counts.... not a big deal.  Do PbP and one can rack them up quickly.   When I ran my Eberron game I rackd up a bunch of posts then.   I used to get all hyped by the counts but I don't bother with it much anymore.


and yes-   yesterday was busy which is good.   After posting last night I finished painting what is truely the most disgusting creature ever to exist for the Albany game, did the map and began the hand outs.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, thank goodness the baby seems better now (at least, got to go home!).

I don't think post counts are a big deal either, but when I originally came to EN World, it was a relatively large topic of discussion. Since then, Crothian's postrate has dropped and there's less novelty to it since his #1 spot is in relative jeopardy.

What were you painting? Do you have pictures?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, thank goodness the baby seems better now (at least, got to go home!).
> 
> I don't think post counts are a big deal either, but when I originally came to EN World, it was a relatively large topic of discussion. Since then, Crothian's postrate has dropped and there's less novelty to it since his #1 spot is in relative jeopardy.
> 
> What were you painting? Do you have pictures?



 He can't post any pictures yet, because it's the BBEG in the game he is running (and I am a player in) this Saturday. We wouldn't want to spoil the suprise.


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> He can't post any pictures yet, because it's the BBEG in the game he is running (and I am a player in) this Saturday. We wouldn't want to spoil the suprise.



 What if you promise to close your eyes?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, thank goodness the baby seems better now (at least, got to go home!).
> 
> I don't think post counts are a big deal either, but when I originally came to EN World, it was a relatively large topic of discussion. Since then, Crothian's postrate has dropped and there's less novelty to it since his #1 spot is in relative jeopardy.
> 
> What were you painting? Do you have pictures?




LOL  I misread this post.   May want to rewrite it as " post - rate"......



I am of a sick mind.....


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> He can't post any pictures yet, because it's the BBEG in the game he is running (and I am a player in) this Saturday. We wouldn't want to spoil the suprise.




uhhhh... not telling.  Given time I could have done a better job.  Any more clarification would give it away.

Sounds like Clinton will be going and may even drive (how I hate city traffic).  My son is torn.  Tuesday he found out his best friend is having a B-day party on Saturday.

I'm trying to get him to go to that with the idea I'll make a special trip with him to visit Zombie Planet but he REALLY wants to go.   Hope his friend will be okay with this one....sigh kids only 8 and I already feel for him with tough decisions-

DnD or free food....   so hard to decide......


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What if you promise to close your eyes?




Close them to never be opened again......   oh wait-  you mean him not his PC.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo-  here is a brief preview of PCs to choose from-

241  Warforged Fighter type

Filzer Foe Tracker   human ranger type

Jenner Kole  halfling food cleric

Kimm Davidson   human paladin of Dol Arrah

Lennington Storm  human  Cleric of the Silver Flame

Rokka Fraggit  half-orc fighter type

Talina Sil Lonadar  Gnome fighter type

Tarmac human fighter type



time permitting I may do a sorcerer or two also but only if time permits....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> MavrickWeirdo-  here is a brief preview of PCs to choose from-
> 
> 241  Warforged Fighter type
> 
> Filzer Foe Tracker   human ranger type
> 
> Jenner Kole  halfling food cleric
> 
> Kimm Davidson   human paladin of Dol Arrah
> 
> Lennington Storm  human  Cleric of the Silver Flame
> 
> Rokka Fraggit  half-orc fighter type
> 
> Talina Sil Lonadar  Gnome fighter type
> 
> Tarmac human fighter type
> 
> 
> 
> time permitting I may do a sorcerer or two also but only if time permits....




I'll take the Bard, oh wait...
I guess I'll settle for the Rogue, except...
Arcane Spellcaster? Nope
Monk? Nope
Druid? Nope

Hmmm, 4 Divine spellcasters, gee I wonder if we'll be running into any Undead or Evil Outsiders.

Of those listed I might take either the Halfling or the Gnome. 
(A changeling or gnome sorc might be interesting.)


----------



## ceratitis

hi hive

i've been gone a while. just wanted to say i'm back if somewhat irregular. i finished my degree and am now seeking employment, may the gods be with me.
Z


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> LOL  I misread this post.   May want to rewrite it as " post - rate"......
> 
> 
> 
> I am of a sick mind.....





When I was in highschool, I had a to give a speech on prostate cancer. I was working really hard on the research and wrote a pretty good speech which I had practiced beforehand, and the _very first thing_ I said was "Prostitute canc--dang, uh..."

I was pretty embarassed, but it was funny at the time.


----------



## Jdvn1

ceratitis said:
			
		

> hi hive
> 
> i've been gone a while. just wanted to say i'm back if somewhat irregular. i finished my degree and am now seeking employment, may the gods be with me.
> Z



 Congrats! (and welcome back) Finding a job can be the hardest part. :\

But, um, stay optimistic!


----------



## Steve Jung

Good luck with the job hunt, ceratitis.


----------



## megamania

Getting a job is easy, look at me - I have two.   Getting a good job that you like- now there is a challenge....


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When I was in highschool, I had a to give a speech on prostate cancer. I was working really hard on the research and wrote a pretty good speech which I had practiced beforehand, and the _very first thing_ I said was "Prostitute canc--dang, uh..."
> 
> I was pretty embarassed, but it was funny at the time.




In the early to mid eighties condos were being built everywhere in Vermont.  We were sitting down with a family bar-b-q with the grandparents when my grandmother said-

"I can see it already.  All of those Condoms mixed in with the mountains."  We all surpressed a belly laugh and politely nod yes.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'll take the Bard, oh wait...
> I guess I'll settle for the Rogue, except...
> Arcane Spellcaster? Nope
> Monk? Nope
> Druid? Nope
> 
> Hmmm, 4 Divine spellcasters, gee I wonder if we'll be running into any Undead or Evil Outsiders.
> 
> Of those listed I might take either the Halfling or the Gnome.
> (A changeling or gnome sorc might be interesting.)





The game I am setting up will be a bit different.  Each character has a secret and given suspicions of the others.  It is mostly about the role playing vs the action but there will be plenty of that also


----------



## megamania

24 hours and no replys.  a record?


----------



## megamania

2am and still no sleep


Game map   check
PCs    check
Books   check
Street map   check
Cheat sheets    better get some sleep and do 'em in the morning......


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> 24 hours and no replys.  a record?



It's good over a week before


----------



## ceratitis

hi all
thanks for the luck, i'm gonna need it. econommy took a major hit with this last war, many farmers lost crops and fields too. but then again arent i the best man for the job? of course i am, which is why i'll find the job i want 
Z


----------



## Knight Otu

Iouch, good luck.

After a long hiatus, I actually managed to make a post on my blog again.  
And Michael Schumacher finally will retire after this F1 season. Glad to get him out.


----------



## ceratitis

somebody say something!!
we must be the borg!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

ceratitis said:
			
		

> somebody say something!!
> we must be the borg!



Something


----------



## Knight Otu

Sooorrryy. I did it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

ceratitis said:
			
		

> somebody say something!!
> we must be the borg!




Borg assimilated you?

Poor Borg.


----------



## megamania

Just about to go to sleep when I thought i would mention my newest creation and fiend to stalk the docks of Stormreach-  ARCHON HERO BLACKGUARD!!!!!

Not sure how well it will play but I wanted something different by with the polar opposite thing going for blackguard.   He becomes a Worg instead of a dog or wolf.   More stealth like than in your face.

Anyway-   off to sleep a bit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wanders into the forest casting Gunge Blight on all trolls spotted.


----------



## Bront

Welcome back Fru


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome back Fru



*spell fizzles to a close* Glad to be back. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey Frukathka, what's up?


----------



## Darkness

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome back Fru



 Agreed.

By the way, I'm finally kind of back, as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Not much. Had a blast in San Francisco. I saw the Monterey Bay Aquarium, which is exactly where parts of Star Trek IV were shot (creepy cause I completely forgot about that until I got home and watched the movie again). I saw the Coit tower (from afar) and did the 'Crooked Mile'. I also saw Alcatraz and did a tour of it. Pier 39 was fun too, my parents said that I am a shopping machine. I had them out till 11 pm there, and they usually call it a night no later than 7-8 pm.

Let me just say that my interest in it is piqued enough to do something with [Alcatraz] as a D20 product.

I also got to see and hang with a very good friend that I hadn't seen in about 1 1/2 years. 

All in all, it was very fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> By the way, I'm finally kind of back, as well.



Welcome back Darkness, long time no see.


----------



## Steve Jung

Heya Darkness.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Darkness said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> By the way, I'm finally kind of back, as well.




Yay!!


----------



## Knightfall

Pad, pad, pad...

Beep Beep!  

Whoosh!


----------



## Jdvn1

Honk!

Toot!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<wind whistling in the sails>

Lets sing up some sea chanteys, ey, mateys?

Now, where be me rum?


----------



## JonnyFive

i burnt all the rum


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> i burnt all the rum



 Avast ye scurvy dog


----------



## megamania

By me crustasion covered barnacals.... it be legal to be a pirate aye maties!


----------



## megamania

Once more the weekend is apon us.   Tommorrow I have two soccer games to go to, pick up the wife's new car, do a Bar-B-Q and maybe do some prep work for Creation Schema.  Dungeon setting for 12-15th level characters- the catch-  Built by giants.  Thus most traps are designed to do heavy and serious damage.   Should be fun.


----------



## Bront

Sounds fun 

I now have a website to write (Just bought one).


----------



## Bront

Darkness said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> By the way, I'm finally kind of back, as well.



Who the hell are you?


----------



## megamania

The one that says-  "Don't enter the light!"


----------



## Bront

Visit... you know you want to...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm registered. Are you frickin' happy?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm registered. Are you frickin' happy?



Sweet!  A victem member!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet!  A victem member!



Sweet? Sweets for the sweet?    

What do you plan to do with this victim member?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sweet? Sweets for the sweet?
> 
> What do you plan to do with this victim member?



I gave you karma sofar...

Once I upgrade, I can install a shop, which might be fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I gave you karma sofar...
> 
> Once I upgrade, I can install a shop, which might be fun.



Not like CM's hopefully. What exactly do you have in mind?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, what does this Karma thing do?


----------



## Bront

It's like rep.  Doesn't do anything other than that.  I can rename it too, but Karma is cool for now.

What's wrong with CM's shop?  I don't know what It will let me add till I install it, and I can't till I upgrade the forums.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> What's wrong with CM's shop?  I don't know what It will let me add till I install it, and I can't till I upgrade the forums.



Its like a drivers licence, you purchase something, but eventually it expires.


----------



## the Jester

Howdy to the Hive!  I haven't stopped by in a long while, thought it was about time...


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its like a drivers licence, you purchase something, but eventually it expires.



Actualy, they only say it expires, none of it actualy does.


----------



## Bront

the Jester said:
			
		

> Howdy to the Hive!  I haven't stopped by in a long while, thought it was about time...



Did you finaly bring the alcohol?


----------



## the Jester

Bront said:
			
		

> Did you finaly bring the alcohol?




Oops! (hic)


----------



## Jdvn1

the Jester said:
			
		

> Oops! (hic)



 That's technically a "yes" but in the wrong form.


----------



## megamania

Hello everyone.   Stopping in after spending some time X-mas shopping for the kids and thinking up Giant dungeon traps.   Ahhhh-  the world of Xen'drik.  


How goes it here?


----------



## megamania

Still recovering from the Season 5 Smallville marathon.  Watched the entire season this weekend with my kids.    Wish I had tv to see Season 6.  Starts this week.


----------



## Bront

You don't have a CW affiliate in your area?

I got www.bront.org up


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I got www.bront.org up



Registerd!


----------



## the Jester

I don't really watch tv, but while I was living with my ex we used to watch Smallville.  It was pretty cool.   Good Clark they got there.


----------



## Jdvn1

the Jester said:
			
		

> I don't really watch tv, but while I was living with my ex we used to watch Smallville.  It was pretty cool.   Good Clark they got there.



 I dunno, I could never get into that show. I haven't seen any recent episodes, but the acting kind of bothered be in the first couple seasons. I'm more addicted to Veronica Mars.


----------



## megamania

What is neat is the sneaking in of other DC heroes.  We have seen the Flash, Aquaman and Cyborg thus far.  There are rumors of Green Arrow for season six.

With the likes of Zod around Clark could use a group of friends ....you know- a league  



As a comicbook geek I just love the show.   Yeah- it is a soap opera in many ways but what the hey.  I like it.  My kids like it.  Even the wife likes it.   Rare thing when all four of us like the same thing.


----------



## Bront

My wife likes smallville, and I like it too, but we've never felt compelled enough to watch it specifcly.


----------



## megamania

So what do Hive minders watch for TV?


----------



## Knight Otu

Not much. There's currently the Buffy rerun (which was endangered by the Stupid Station Syndrome ("Why yes, we do in fact think it is a good idea not showing the final episode of Season 2, where Buffy has to kill Angel, and skipping half of Season 3 thereafter, thus making a whole mess of the storyline."), but that was thankfully averted); A show named "Clever," where two candidates have to answer science questions, which frequently involve exploding microwaves and other stuff that goes boom, such as thermite; and a show named "Genial Daneben" (could be translated as "Ingenious Mistake"), where five comedians have to answer a variery of questions, with often humorous results.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> So what do Hive minders watch for TV?



Lets see......Murder, She Wrote (reruns on Biography channel), Eureka, Smallville, Stargate Atlantis & SG1, Pimp My Ride, Trick My Truck, The Dead Zone and The 4400.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> So what do Hive minders watch for TV?



 Also not much. There are a few shows I like, but I don't take them time to watch any of them consistently.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lets see......Murder, She Wrote (reruns on Biography channel), Eureka, Smallville, Stargate Atlantis & SG1, Pimp My Ride, Trick My Truck, The Dead Zone and The 4400.




Quite the selection.  When I was watching TV regularly I watched two things-  complete opposites-

WWE and the Discovery Channel


----------



## megamania

Looks like Creation Schema the Storyhour will reach 10,000 hits this week sometime.  neat!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

And now that Stargate has hit its Seasonal hiatus, Dr. Who.


----------



## megamania

I think I'll break out my Lupin III DVDs next......


----------



## megamania

eh... ended up going to bed.  I hate my work scheldule... 7am to midnight.....


----------



## Aeson

It appears the hive truly is dead. My goblin jumper cables didn't work again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Yup. It be dead, Capt'n. It canna take any more...


----------



## Aeson

But Scotty your a miracle worker. Get this old bucket of bolts moving again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Defibrillate! Clear!

<shock>

<shock>

I'm losing the pulse!

200 megajoules stat!

Clear!

<shock>

<shock>

She's stabilizing.....

That should hold her for now.


----------



## megamania

Lets get a subject going-

Today my wife and I were discussing Dec 25th.   What do you hope to find under the tree?

The List I have started includes:

Return of Superman
Dungeon Tiles: Arcane Shop
Blood War figures


What are you hoping for?


----------



## ceratitis

i got something else to talk about.
i've been alone for quite some time now (several years) and having a really hard time dealing with it too as well as other issues. last week i met someone, i was traveling in turkey (cappadocia area, beautiful) with my parents and brother and his girl. anyway we joined this organized group for the discounts and did out own thing for most of the time. on that group was this girl... we got along and then closer and things were nice and easy, you know harmless fun light stuff. now we're back home and she wants to continue meeting.
sounds great right? well, here's the catch: she's 10 years younger then me, she's just a child really (19, its legal) and she acts her age. what should i do? i dont want to give off the impresion i'm inlove with her or string her along but on the other hand to be wanted by someone at this stage is a huge boost to my nearly non existent self esteam. 
any virtual words of wisdom from the hive?
Z


----------



## megamania

19 doesn't mean immature.  Just be upfront with the person.  Enjoy the company and let time tell.


----------



## Aeson

I see nothing wrong with 19.  Don't worry about the number. Enjoy the fun while it lasts. Besides you never know, you might have just met you life long partner. Maybe I'm just an old perv.

Top three things I want to see under the tree.

19 year old girl. 
Her twin sister
and some gaming stuff.


----------



## megamania

Thought I would drop by and give a shout.




SHOUT!


Then I will return to writing the adventure for my group in Creation Schema.   Next weekend they face a family of Bronze dragons on the near-open sea along with sahuagin and other stuff.


----------



## megamania

The Prestige looks really good.  Its Batman vs Wolverine   (Bale vs Jackman   )


Seriously, looks decent.   Better than snakes on a joke.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Lets get a subject going-
> 
> Today my wife and I were discussing Dec 25th.   What do you hope to find under the tree?
> 
> The List I have started includes:
> 
> Return of Superman
> Dungeon Tiles: Arcane Shop
> Blood War figures
> 
> 
> What are you hoping for?



Good topic! I love Christmas!

Off the top of my head, I'd have to say...

D&D Chess set (not likely)
Laptop (also not likely)
Gift certificates (much more likely)

I think everything I want is getting expensive...  With gift certificates to Border's Bookstore, though, I can get most of the CDs and books that I want, since I get an employee discount there.


----------



## Jdvn1

ceratitis said:
			
		

> any virtual words of wisdom from the hive?
> Z



Sorry, I can't help. My brand new girlfriend (I've been smiling for a week now!) is 20. Then again, I'm 23, so it's not as big an issue anyway.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't help. My brand new girlfriend (I've been smiling for a week now!) is 20. Then again, I'm 23, so it's not as big an issue anyway.





ah-hah.  Now we know why you have been absent from here for a bit.   Enjoy.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> ah-hah.  Now we know why you have been absent from here for a bit.   Enjoy.



 That is exactly it.

I could gush, but more than likely people don't want to read that. 

Personally, if I weren't me, I'd probably be disgusted by how cute everything's been.


----------



## Land Outcast

generic link you must click on



> I could gush, but more than likely people don't want to read that.
> 
> Personally, if I weren't me, I'd probably be disgusted by how cute everything's been.



  kudos for that!


----------



## Jdvn1

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> kudos for that!



Thanks! Though, I'm not sure which 'that' you're refering to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> generic link you must click on



*Just freakin' great! *


----------



## megamania

The wife and I have banished the "devil's helper" and now we act like newlyweds.  I'm glad I stuck it out through the past year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> The wife and I have banished the "devil's helper" and now we act like newlyweds.  I'm glad I stuck it out through the past year.



Who and/or what is/was the 'devil's helper'?


----------



## megamania

A guy my wife had an affair with then when she tries to break it off he follows her and calls her none stop.  Police have dealt with it on several occations.  He has lots of charisma and a silver tongue (and a slick lawyer) so we refer to him as the Devil's Aid or Helper.

Sorry, I've commented on the situation enough I thought folks would know whom I spoke of.  My bad.


----------



## Jdvn1

I guess who the devil's helper was, but wasn't sure.


----------



## Aeson

The Hive is alive again. All we need is for Kemrain to com back and for Darth to share her thoughts more often.


----------



## Jdvn1

Kemrain hasn't been here in a while. I haven't even seen Kemrian online in a very long while (zhe's on my AIM buddy list).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> (zhe's on my AIM buddy list).



  What the heck is a 'zhe'?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck is a 'zhe'?



 Kemrain is a zhe! Neither she nor he.


----------



## megamania

Kemrain is a Kemrain.

Lovecraft couldn't describe a scarier person ( just kiddin' )



I have come to the conclusion that life is good.   So.... when does the rug get pulled out from under me?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Kemrain is a Kemrain.
> 
> Lovecraft couldn't describe a scarier person ( just kiddin' )



Precisely! 


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I have come to the conclusion that life is good.   So.... when does the rug get pulled out from under me?



I'm glad you're being optimistic again! I'm sitting at the same place right now.


----------



## megamania

Life is grand.

Family is good.

Fianances are good.

Jobs are okay (still averaging over 70hrs a week)

Gaming is good

Bloodwar figures look great

Health is great  (lose of stress has dropped my blood sugar by over 40 points)

If I could just winm the lottery now


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm really happy to hear all that, mega! If you do win the lottery, could I borrow a few bucks?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have come to the conclusion that life is good.   So.... when does the rug get pulled out from under me?



When the shizite hits the fan!


----------



## the Jester

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain is a zhe! Neither she nor he.





Or both. 

Hey megamania, glad to hear things are going well for you!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Kemrain hasn't been here in a while. I haven't even seen Kemrian online in a very long while (zhe's on my AIM buddy list).




It'd be nice for Kemrain to come back.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It'd be nice for Kemrain to come back.



 I agree, but I couldn't convince Kemrain to do so at the time. It was a time when there were new Hivers and Kemrain couldn't really get into the conversations. Maybe we'll see the ambiguity again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I agree, but I couldn't convince Kemrain to do so at the time. It was a time when there were new Hivers and Kemrain couldn't really get into the conversations. Maybe we'll see the ambiguity again.



It would be cool. I miss the good old days. Seems like half the nation is still in recovery over many natural disasters.


----------



## Aeson

I forgot Cal and Lady_Acoma. They don't post too much anymore. I know what will bring Acoma back. A bump thread. She loved it. Of course getting all the female posters to dance naked around a bonfire would get her back also.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I forgot Cal and Lady_Acoma. They don't post too much anymore. I know what will bring Acoma back. A bump thread. She loved it. Of course getting all the female posters to dance naked around a bonfire would get her back also.



 For some reason, I thought she was a CM fan.


----------



## Aeson

Is this a dumb question? What is a CM?


----------



## Jdvn1

Circvs Maximus--the OT-spin-off EN World board.


----------



## Aeson

Why haven't I heard of this so called spin off before? Am I not good enough?


----------



## Aeson

I signed up on the site. I see where most of the regulars have gone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why haven't I heard of this so called spin off before? Am I not good enough?



 It's been mentioned a number of times... Bront usually stops by to advertise it if it's mentioned at least. I don't frequent it, so I can't describe as well as he can, or as others can. I know Kemrain (and others) didn't like it because there's no Grandma Rule.


----------



## Aeson

I've been out of the loop. I didn't even know about the server crash for a long time. I discovered the World of Warcrack and haven't been posting much. I don't have a computer set up at work that I can play WOW on yet so it's back to posting on message boards to waste time.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's been mentioned a number of times... Bront usually stops by to advertise it if it's mentioned at least. I don't frequent it, so I can't describe as well as he can, or as others can. I know Kemrain (and others) didn't like it because there's no Grandma Rule.



I can see why Kemrain doesn't like it. reveal called me a f---ing noob.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can see why Kemrain doesn't like it. reveal called me a f---ing noob.



 Well, I _tried_ to warn you.  There's a good reason why this OT forum still exists, and not everyone has gone over to CM.


----------



## Aurora

Mind if I come in to the Hive?



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I can see why Kemrain doesn't like it. reveal called me a f---ing noob.




Unprovoked?


----------



## Aeson

I do not heed others warnings. I run with scissors. I eat and then go swimming. I have stepped on a crack to break my mothers back.


The site might be a place to visit now and again but I won't live there.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Unprovoked?



No. I cheated on his daily trivia question. I googled it. I did admitt it then he called me a noob for not seeing what his sig said not to post the answer if it was looked up on another source.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mind if I come in to the Hive?



The only requirement to enter is having an EN World account. 

How are you?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do not heed others warnings. I run with scissors. I eat and then go swimming. I have stepped on a crack to break my mothers back.



Is your nickname Bad Leroy Brown?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is your nickname Bad Leroy Brown?



I'm the baddest man in the whole damn town. Ya dig?


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The only requirement to enter is having an EN World account.
> 
> How are you?




Not bad. Not bad. I should be cleaning to get ready for family coming in tonight, but talking to everyone here is more fun.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm the baddest man in the whole damn town. Ya dig?



Either you live in the nicest town ever, or running with scissors is a felony where you live.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Not bad. I should be cleaning to get ready for family coming in tonight, but talking to everyone here is more fun.



 I can understand that. I have two or three things I need to be doing right now... but I'm following the new ENGS news.

What happens if I put off my procrastination until later, though?


----------



## Aurora

This may be a dumb question , but what is the ENGS news?


----------



## Jdvn1

It's currently on the frontpage of the site (as if anyone reads that)...

The EN World Gamestore is closing down.


----------



## Aurora

I guess it was a dumb question. I hadn't read the front page in awhile. I hope that the transition is an easy one. 

What part of TX are you in Jdvn1?


----------



## Aeson

welcome to hive Aurora. We need all the people we can get. The thread was on life support until I came along the other day and performed Lay on Hands.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Either you live in the nicest town ever, or running with scissors is a felony where you live.



It is a capital crime.

I broke 2000 with this post.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is a capital crime.
> 
> I broke 2000 with this post.




At my current rate (.08 posts per day) It will take me decades to reach 2,000. LOL. Of course, that doesn't take into account the fact that I lurked for 4 years in between post #1 and post #2.

Congrats on hitting 2K


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess it was a dumb question. I hadn't read the front page in awhile. I hope that the transition is an easy one.



I dont' think it was a dumb question--a lot of users don't use the ENGS anyway.


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> What part of TX are you in Jdvn1?



Houston! Though I lived in Dallas for about three years. And I'm considering moving to Austin, though that's unlikely.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> welcome to hive Aurora. We need all the people we can get. The thread was on life support until I came along the other day and performed Lay on Hands.



Unfortunately, this was an undead thread and it caused more damage than good, but we got things turned around despite Aeson.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is a capital crime.
> 
> I broke 2000 with this post.



At first I thought, "... You broke that many laws? That's more than a law per character!"

But your postcount makes more sense.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At first I thought, "... You broke that many laws? That's more than a law per character!"
> 
> But your postcount makes more sense.



Who knows it could have been 2000 laws. I just haven't been caught yet.


----------



## Aeson

You know it's a slow business day when I can sit here and post on two different message boards all day. Darn this rain.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know it's a slow business day when I can sit here and post on two different message boards all day. Darn this rain.




It's raining here too. Has been all day. Blech.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Houston! Though I lived in Dallas for about three years. And I'm considering moving to Austin, though that's unlikely.




That's cool. Austin would be nice- a lot of good local music. Isn't Houston where it gets really humid during the summer. I HATE humidity. I need to move back to the west coast, or at least Arizona or something. I almost signed on to go to San Antonio on Nov 5th through the 9th as a tag-along to a business trip. Not a good time though with us moving and all, so I didn't. Would have been fun. My family has a historic landmark that I'd like to see in New Braunfels which isn't too far from there- next time I guess.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I agree, but I couldn't convince Kemrain to do so at the time. It was a time when there were new Hivers and Kemrain couldn't really get into the conversations. Maybe we'll see the ambiguity again.




S/He shouldn't feel bad. Neither could I.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's been mentioned a number of times... Bront usually stops by to advertise it if it's mentioned at least. I don't frequent it, so I can't describe as well as he can, or as others can. I know Kemrain (and others) didn't like it because there's no Grandma Rule.




I don't post there at all. Got burned badly by the <edited for Grandma> that treat people (especially newbies) like crap when nothingland existed. Found out that several enworlders really showed their true colors over there, which was a shame.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I forgot Cal and Lady_Acoma. They don't post too much anymore. I know what will bring Acoma back. A bump thread. She loved it. Of course getting all the female posters to dance naked around a bonfire would get her back also.





FIRE. LOTS OF FIRE.

Time for Fru to post his fiery pic.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can see why Kemrain doesn't like it. reveal called me a f---ing noob.




reveal was the ONLY one who stood up by my side when people such as TB and Kenobi called me things worse than an effing noob. The rest of the enworlders who posted on NL was a bunch of ---holes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> FIRE. LOTS OF FIRE.
> 
> Time for Fru to post his fiery pic.



Both just in case   :


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> reveal was the ONLY one who stood up by my side when people such as TB and Kenobi called me things worse than an effing noob. The rest of the enworlders who posted on NL was a bunch of ---holes.



reveal had been good to me here. I think all in all he's a good guy it's just he gets tired of people ruining his trivia game by looking up the answer online. 

I don't care much for the rep system over there. It's used almost like a weapon or threat.


----------



## megamania

Hello everyone.   How goes the wet, cold and windy day for those of us on the mid/east coast?


----------



## Aeson

We have the cold and windy but the wet has left the building. Sitting here at work being bored other than that its a good day. I get to play D&D later.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.   How goes the wet, cold and windy day for those of us on the mid/east coast?




Just windy here. Had the wet yesterday.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have the cold and windy but the wet has left the building. Sitting here at work being bored other than that its a good day. I get to play D&D later.




No D&D this week due to Halloween party later this evening. 

What sucks is that my geeky (read: gamer) boss got canned yesterday. Bummer. And we were looking forward to see who razzes whom after tomorrow night's game between Dallas and Carolina.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> reveal had been good to me here. I think all in all he's a good guy it's just he gets tired of people ruining his trivia game by looking up the answer online.
> 
> I don't care much for the rep system over there. It's used almost like a weapon or threat.




Me neither. They had the same thing on NL. Mine went into the negs real quick. Did I care? EFF NO. And now the site's been down. <evil laugh> Mess with a Sith and see what ya get!!!!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have the cold and windy but the wet has left the building. Sitting here at work being bored other than that its a good day. I get to play D&D later.




I get to DM tommorrow.  I get to find out what kind of Sea Survival skills my group has, especially those in full plate.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just windy here. Had the wet yesterday.




Got both today and based on the forcast- much of tommorrow.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No D&D this week due to Halloween party later this evening.
> 
> What sucks is that my geeky (read: gamer) boss got canned yesterday. Bummer. And we were looking forward to see who razzes whom after tomorrow night's game between Dallas and Carolina.




That sucks, especially for him.  But what does it matter- we all know Dallas will lose.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> FIRE. LOTS OF FIRE.
> 
> Time for Fru to post his fiery pic.




BURN IT UP!


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> reveal was the ONLY one who stood up by my side when people such as TB and Kenobi called me things worse than an effing noob. The rest of the enworlders who posted on NL was a bunch of ---holes.




Sorry to hear that.   I guess in part this is why I stick with EN World


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My family has a historic landmark that I'd like to see in New Braunfels which isn't too far from there- next time I guess.




What kind of landmark?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> What kind of landmark?



It's really not all that interesting. New Braunfels is a German settled town. My whole family on that side is German. My great-grandfather started a furniture store when he was very young. First he sold all his own furniture and then he switched to selling other people's. Anyways, New Braunfels declared it (Ludewig's Furniture) a historic landmark. So, since it is a piece of my family history, I would like to see it. 


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Hello everyone.   How goes the wet, cold and windy day for those of us on the mid/east coast?



It is cold and windy here as well, but we also had the wet part yesterday. Probably going to have some scattered showers tomorrow.

Fall is my favorite time of the year. (It helps that hands down, my favorite holiday is Halloween- except for maybe April Fools, since it's my B-day). It sucks that along with Fall also comes wet, dreary weather. (I always seem to get sinus infections too. I am fighting off my 2nd one in the last 6 weeks right now. 


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> reveal had been good to me here. I think all in all he's a good guy it's just he gets tired of people ruining his trivia game by looking up the answer online.



Which trivia game is that? I play in the one hosted by Lady of Pain (I have a different username over there), but I only lurk on SO. I don't mind the "no grandma rule" cause I can take it as well as I can dish it (which I can do pretty well), but there seems to be a lot of stupidity and "my way or the highway" kind of people over there. I find that annoying. I may be opinionated, but I respect others' opinions even if they are different from my own.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> BURN IT UP!




*FIRE!*





*FIRE!*





*FIRE!*


----------



## Aurora

Sweet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet.



& Sour Sauce.....


----------



## Aurora

Mmmmmmmm....chinese food - my favorite.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Of course getting all the female posters to dance naked around a bonfire would get her back also.




Ooooh, sounds fun


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmm....chinese food - my favorite.



Mine too, right after Italian.


----------



## megamania

DnD

Food

Dancing

Naked Women


all that is missing is comicbooks and Music and I would be in heaven


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmm....chinese food - my favorite.




Tangerine Beef......ummmmm.....food......


----------



## megamania

Got great news a few hours ago-  my Kayaks are in and will be here tommorrow.  Yee-haw!   If only they were just a bit sooner so I could get a decent shot at using them before putting into storage.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Got great news a few hours ago-  my Kayaks are in and will be here tommorrow.  Yee-haw!   If only they were just a bit sooner so I could get a decent shot at using them before putting into storage.




I LOVE kayaking!
*snicker*  you said yee-haw


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> DnD
> 
> Food
> 
> Dancing
> 
> Naked Women
> 
> 
> all that is missing is comicbooks and Music and I would be in heaven



This should fix you up:


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cool. Austin would be nice- a lot of good local music. Isn't Houston where it gets really humid during the summer. I HATE humidity. I need to move back to the west coast, or at least Arizona or something. I almost signed on to go to San Antonio on Nov 5th through the 9th as a tag-along to a business trip. Not a good time though with us moving and all, so I didn't. Would have been fun. My family has a historic landmark that I'd like to see in New Braunfels which isn't too far from there- next time I guess.



Yeah, Houston is humid during the summer and dry during the winter. We have great winter nights. Dallas is the opposite.

I don't know about San Antonio, but I hear it's pretty nice. Austin is great too, though I want to spend more time there. What historic landmark does your family have there?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's really not all that interesting. New Braunfels is a German settled town. My whole family on that side is German. My great-grandfather started a furniture store when he was very young. First he sold all his own furniture and then he switched to selling other people's. Anyways, New Braunfels declared it (Ludewig's Furniture) a historic landmark. So, since it is a piece of my family history, I would like to see it.



That's so cool! New Braunfels is supposed to be a gorgeous part of Texas. Some linguists went there some years ago and discovered that the Germans there were speaking Old German--the language had been preserved for hundreds of years.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's so cool! New Braunfels is supposed to be a gorgeous part of Texas. Some linguists went there some years ago and discovered that the Germans there were speaking Old German--the language had been preserved for hundreds of years.



Haven't they learned to speak American yet?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Haven't they learned to speak American yet?



My great-grandmother barely learned to speak English, which is funny because now my grandmother barely remembers German. But after my great g'ma passed away, I guess my g'ma had no reason to keep speaking German since she had moved away from New Braunfels, and didn't know anyone else who spoke German. 

JDVN1- that's a rather interesting tidbit of information about the linguists in New Braunfels. When my g'ma was little, they actually taught both English and German equally in the schools there. However, when WW2 started, that stopped. I love the study of languages. At one point, I was almost tri-lingual, but I need to start working on my Spanish again. Moving away from So Cal has made it so I didn't need to use it anymore. After I gain my fluency in Spanish, I think I am gonna start on German since I am about 2/3 German.
Of course, that means taking classes in a regular classroom, blech. I think I have been spoiled by taking classes online


----------



## Jdvn1

Ooh! You can learn sign language! 

I often think sign language is the most important language in the US, after English. Those that don't speak English need to learn to get along here, but the deaf _can't_ get along with English.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh! You can learn sign language!
> 
> I often think sign language is the most important language in the US, after English. Those that don't speak English need to learn to get along here, but the deaf _can't_ get along with English.




Remember I said I was almost tri-lingual?   Sign language is my 2nd language. (I have a deaf brother)


----------



## Jdvn1

Awesome! I have a deaf brother too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> That sucks, especially for him.  But what does it matter- we all know Dallas will lose.




Yup. Julius Peppers will pwn them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that.   I guess in part this is why I stick with EN World




Yup. Here and the WOTC boards. They act better than NL people.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Got great news a few hours ago-  my Kayaks are in and will be here tommorrow.  Yee-haw!   If only they were just a bit sooner so I could get a decent shot at using them before putting into storage.




What are you? Some sort of transplanted Southerner?


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Awesome! I have a deaf brother too.



Really? Wow, don't run into that very often. How old is your brother? My brother is 24 and has had a hell of a time figuring out what he wants to do (career-wise).
I love running into deaf people and being able to talk to them. They are always so happy to come across people who sign. I can only imagine it would be like me being in a foreign country and running into a person who speaks English, ya know. You automatically have a connection and are glad to meet that person.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, don't run into that very often. How old is your brother? My brother is 24 and has had a hell of a time figuring out what he wants to do (career-wise).



I know! Weird. My brother's 25 (is he really that old? wow! his birthday was this month) and in law school. He's always been a very active spokesperson for deaf communities. He speaks very well, and is very opinionated.  I've helped him throughout his life to get his pronunciation, enunciation, and grammar to be so good that most people don't realize he's deaf. He's active on a deaf lawyer forum, where he's met successful deaf lawyers, such as one that graduated Harvard undergrad and Harvard law.

Can you tell I'm proud of my brother?  He's in law school, and it's hard for him, but I hope he does well.


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I love running into deaf people and being able to talk to them. They are always so happy to come across people who sign. I can only imagine it would be like me being in a foreign country and running into a person who speaks English, ya know. You automatically have a connection and are glad to meet that person.



I talk with deaf people at my bookstore, and I love signing with them. I _suck_ at signing, but I think they appreciate that I try. Deaf culture is really interesting, and when deaf people gather, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Aurora

I too can't believe that my brother is already 24! (he'll be 25 in 2 mos- makes me feel old)That is really interesting about your brother. It is wonderful that he has been able to find his niche. You should be proud! My brother recently (I guess it's been like 9 mos now) discovered being a chef, and he loves it. It's kind of wierd how he got the job, but he is currently working under a chef who has won the California chef of the year a few times. So, he is finishing up business school and then going to chef school. 
I could be better at signing. It shows that I don't use it all that much anymore. However, it wouldn't take me long at all to get back into the swing of it. Deaf culture can be a strange thing. I know for awhile my brother fell into the whole hating hearing people thing. Blaming everyone for his disability, etc. It was a dark time in his life.


----------



## Aurora

So, I had a freaking fantatic day today, and not too terribly bad of a weekend. How did everyone else's weekend go?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I had a freaking fantatic day today, and not too terribly bad of a weekend. How did everyone else's weekend go?



Swimmingly. Not a single wave to disturb the calm of my sea.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Swimmingly. Not a single wave to disturb the calm of my sea.



Speaking of what you just said and scottsdale, AZ, where you live......how long have you lived there? I love Scottsdale...expensive as hell though.....anyways, what you said reminds me- back in (I think it was) 1992 or 3,  there was the Big Bear earthquake. If I remember correctly it hit like a 6.4 or something like that. We talked to some friends in Scottsdale a few days after it happenned and they had felt it all the way in Scottsdale...in fact, it made a bunch of water splash out of their pool. That was a cool summer. I was actually at a camp in Big Bear when it happenned. All of these other kids were all scared and I was like "This is SO cool!".....[end ramblings]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of what you just said and scottsdale, AZ, where you live......how long have you lived there?



I believe my family moved here in 1981, I could be wrong, the old RAM aint what it used to be.




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I love Scottsdale...expensive as hell though.....anyways, what you said reminds me- back in (I think it was) 1992 or 3,  there was the Big Bear earthquake. If I remember correctly it hit like a 6.4 or something like that. We talked to some friends in Scottsdale a few days after it happenned and they had felt it all the way in Scottsdale...in fact, it made a bunch of water splash out of their pool. That was a cool summer. I was actually at a camp in Big Bear when it happenned. All of these other kids were all scared and I was like "This is SO cool!".....[end ramblings]



I can tell you right off, every year it gets hotter and hotter, thanks to all the damn industry that keeps popping up. I barely remember the quake, but I can tell you , it wasn't so pronounced in my area. I also know that quakes aren't to be 'wowed' at. I lived in CA before my family moved here, earthquakes in San Diego were quite common. One of the worst one woke me up in the middle of the night.

Persoanlly, I'd like AZ a hell of a lot better if I didn't live in Scottsdale. Chino Valley is more to my liking, at least it snows there. My brother-in-law is applying for a job in NC with the racing companies there. I sure as heck hope he gets it, as it'll be incentive for my parent to be closer to their grandson, besides I think the east cost has a great gamer base.


----------



## Aurora

See, I am from San Diego. Well, I grew up there....I lived there for 11 years (8 yrs-19 yrs old) and I only ever felt 2 earthquakes. One knocked a pic off the wall and the other was the Big Bear one. That one was really cool because you actually heard the quake coming before it hit because of the plates (not the ones you eat off of) moving.
I think you are right about more gamers on that side of the country. NC though huh. Not sure I would want to live there. My only experience with NC people is that they are mostly dumb as rocks. LOL- No offence to people on this site who are from NC because if you are a gamer then chances are you are smarter than the average bear.  Maybe it's just the funny accent and the fact that they talk slow.


----------



## Aurora

I'm hungry........Wait! I have leftover chinese food in the fridge! WOOHOO!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> NC though huh. Not sure I would want to live there. My only experience with NC people is that they are mostly dumb as rocks. LOL- No offence to people on this site who are from NC because if you are a gamer then chances are you are smarter than the average bear.  Maybe it's just the funny accent and the fact that they talk slow.



I'm not from NC but GA and we talk a lot alike. There are dumb people ALL over the world. People from New York sound dumb to me. Besides I've heard people think the Southern accent is kinda sexy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too can't believe that my brother is already 24! (he'll be 25 in 2 mos- makes me feel old)That is really interesting about your brother. It is wonderful that he has been able to find his niche. You should be proud! My brother recently (I guess it's been like 9 mos now) discovered being a chef, and he loves it. It's kind of wierd how he got the job, but he is currently working under a chef who has won the California chef of the year a few times. So, he is finishing up business school and then going to chef school.



That's cool! I can imagine my brother being a cook, "... The chef's yelling at me again? (turns of hearing aids) Okay, time to nod and smile..." I actually met a deaf chef in a similar position this past summer. Makes me wonder what the restaurants in that deaf city in North Dakota are like. I kind of want to visit.


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I could be better at signing. It shows that I don't use it all that much anymore. However, it wouldn't take me long at all to get back into the swing of it. Deaf culture can be a strange thing. I know for awhile my brother fell into the whole hating hearing people thing. Blaming everyone for his disability, etc. It was a dark time in his life.



Have you looked into any deaf socials in your area? There's also a growing group of deaf coffee gatherings--there are plenty of ways to get back into signing. I dont' have time for that sort of thing myself, but I hope to in the future.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not from NC but GA and we talk a lot alike. There are dumb people ALL over the world. People from New York sound dumb to me. Besides I've heard people think the Southern accent is kinda sexy.




I think Tennessee accents are some of the worst. NC are better than that. I like Georgia accents- they are sexy  Not as sexy as English or Irish accents mind you, but still sexy


----------



## Aurora

JDVN1- (you need a name that is easier to type- lol) I just found a cool ASL browser here. Even some dirty words in there-LOL because let's face it you should know dirty words in every language!  The girl doing the signing is a little scary though.


----------



## Aeson

Signing looks cool. I wish I learned to do it. I guess I still could. Could help as a business owner. 

The states college for the deaf has been in the news lately. It seems the board fo directors appointed a new president the students didn't approve of. The lady is deaf but she talks with her own voice when conducting business. The students didn't like that. They protested and had the board appoint a new president.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Signing looks cool. I wish I learned to do it. I guess I still could. Could help as a business owner.
> 
> The states college for the deaf has been in the news lately. It seems the board fo directors appointed a new president the students didn't approve of. The lady is deaf but she talks with her own voice when conducting business. The students didn't like that. The protested and had the board appoint a new president.



Yeah, that seems to be a part of the whole anti-hearing people philosophy of deaf culture. Many believe that "if you want to talk to me, learn sign language". I find it kind of sad. It's a negative attitude that in the end will just bite them in the ass. (IMHO) My brother had a little girlfriend in junior high whose parents wouldn't let her learn to speak or read lips. They held that philosophy and in the end, I think it just hurt her rather than helped her. It is much easier for children to learn those things then to try and learn it as an adult. 
Sign language is THE easiest language to learn. No 500 different ways to conjugate a verb, etc. Makes it pretty easy.


----------



## Aurora

Oh, and what kind of business do you own Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Maybe one day everyone will be required to learn to sign. That's not really a bad thing. Our country prides itself for its diveristy but many people feel isolated because they can not speak in their language to the average person and be understood.   


I've had a couple of deaf customers when I worked at pizza places in the past. One was even a mute and had to write. You know how hard it is to try and remember to look at the person when talking so they can read your lips. I remember one time I was bent down to write the order and talk,  the customer reached over and lifted my chin so she can see what I was saying.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, and what kind of business do you own Aeson?



A pack/ship store. My parents and I bought recently. 

I'm looking into ways of expanding the business. I thought of starting some type of mail order business since I have easy access to Fedex and USPS through the store.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> JDVN1- (you need a name that is easier to type- lol) I just found a cool ASL browser here. Even some dirty words in there-LOL because let's face it you should know dirty words in every language!  The girl doing the signing is a little scary though.



Hey, I'm used to typing "Jdvn1"!  Some people type 'Jd' or even "JDiv," but that's kind of a dated reference.

Anyway, my brother used to keep deafmiami.com--it has some useful links for learning sign language, deaf culture, and even sign languages from other countries (what happens if you meet an argentine deaf person?). The link you mention is on there, as well as another dead link.

Here's another, that kind of goes well with a class structure:
http://www.lifeprint.com/asl101/lessons/lessons.htm


----------



## Aeson

Only sign language I know only requires 1 fingure. :Lol: kidding. 

I did learn the alphabet when I was in school but I only remember a few of them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe one day everyone will be required to learn to sign. That's not really a bad thing. Our country prides itself for its diveristy but many people feel isolated because they can not speak in their language to the average person and be understood.



There's a city/town/community in North Dakota where everyone signs. I mean _everyone_. Some people got together and decided to start their own city where the entire city was deaf-friendly. You don't have to be deaf and you can still talk there, but business owners and everyone is required to be able to sign.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I've had a couple of deaf customers when I worked at pizza places in the past. One was even a mute and had to write. You know how hard it is to try and remember to look at the person when talking so they can read your lips. I remember one time I was bent down to write the order and talk,  the customer reached over and lifted my chin so she can see what I was saying.



That's kind of funny. I'd like to point out that in deaf culture, it's not rude to do that, either. You're _supposed_ to tap people to ask them to turn around. On the other hand, not facing someone when you talk is considered rude because not watching is equivalent to ignoring.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only sign language I know only requires 1 fingure. :Lol: kidding.



The number one?


The other one isn't actually sign language. Although, sign language is supposed to be highly conceptual, so chances are that you'd understand and be able to sign a few signs without having learned them in an ASL class--the numbers 1, 2, 4, and 5, for example (everyone gets 3 wrong).


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's a city/town/community in North Dakota where everyone signs. I mean _everyone_. Some people got together and decided to start their own city where the entire city was deaf-friendly. You don't have to be deaf and you can still talk there, but business owners and everyone is required to be able to sign.



That's cool. I wonder how long newcomers take to get used to it or how long they have to learn to sign. Don't know the name of the town?



			
				jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's kind of funny. I'd like to point out that in deaf culture, it's not rude to do that, either. You're _supposed_ to tap people to ask them to turn around. On the other hand, not facing someone when you talk is considered rude because not watching is equivalent to ignoring.




I know I was rude for not looking at her when I spoke. It's hard to write and talk and not look at what your doing.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The number one?
> 
> 
> The other one isn't actually sign language. Although, sign language is supposed to be highly conceptual, so chances are that you'd understand and be able to sign a few signs without having learned them in an ASL class--the numbers 1, 2, 4, and 5, for example (everyone gets 3 wrong).



I know it's not sign language. I made a funny.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's cool. I wonder how long newcomers take to get used to it or how long they have to learn to sign. Don't know the name of the town?



A quick Google tells me the name of the town is Laurent, South Dakota. I was a state off. 
http://www.laurentsd.com/

I'm not sure exactly how everything works, but I think business ownership requires knowledge of sign language. I'm guessing some sort of basic certification or proof of classes taken.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I know I was rude for not looking at her when I spoke. It's hard to write and talk and not look at what your doing.



Well, I meant that the deaf girl wasn't trying to be rude by moving your face up. I understand it's hard to write and talk at the same time. I, personally, try to face up while looking down while writing, or alternate writing and talking when I'm working with a deaf customer. It works with varying degrees of success, and I sometimes have to repeat myself. Growing up with a deaf brother, though, I'm more used to it than most.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know it's not sign language. I made a funny.



Me too. Well, at first.

That joke's common enough (it's the first one to come to everyone's head!  ) that I've had time to analyze it a few times, sorry.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Me too. Well, at first.
> 
> That joke's common enough (it's the first one to come to everyone's head!  ) that I've had time to analyze it a few times, sorry.



I guess to those that live with it it's not that funny. Also a very tired joke.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think you are right about more gamers on that side of the country. NC though huh. Not sure I would want to live there. My only experience with NC people is that they are mostly dumb as rocks. LOL- No offence to people on this site who are from NC because if you are a gamer then chances are you are smarter than the average bear.  Maybe it's just the funny accent and the fact that they talk slow.




There may be lots of gamers here but there's lots of dumbass rednecks too.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Growing up with a deaf brother, though, I'm more used to it than most.



I have had instances where I have been talking to someone who was hard of hearing and I didn't even realize it. After talking to them, I have been asked more than once if I knew someone who was deaf because of the way I look at people when I (and they) speak and that I move my lips in a manner that makes them easier to read. (I can't think of what the term is right now.) I know that growing up with a deaf brother has done this for me. I have gotten very good at looking down through the bottom of my eyes while writing so that my mouth stays visible when writing and speaking at the same time. 

I had heard about the deaf city, but since it is in the Dakotas, my brother would have zero interest in moving there. S**t, I'd have zero interest in moving there if I were deaf. LOL. Ohio weather is bad enough. I need to move south not north!


----------



## Aurora

I am so excited about Halloween tomorrow. Halloween is hands-down my favorite holiday! I am depressed that I didn't get to decorate at all for it this year. I have more Halloween decorations than I do Christmas. I so wanted to throw a Halloween party this year, but with buying a new house, it just didn't happen. *sigh*


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I LOVE kayaking!
> *snicker*  you said yee-haw




Sorry- co-workers make me listen to country music.   Sometimes I yee-haw as a result.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This should fix you up:




thankyou!


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Here and the WOTC boards. They act better than NL people.




It seems WoTC is down more often than EN World.   Still I like to check out the DDM and Eberron section at least once a month.

New figures released this week- Should be in my possession Monday or Tuesday of next


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What are you? Some sort of transplanted Southerner?




Gawd I hope not!


No.  But I have to admit it- sometimes country music is good to listen too (meaning something prioduced after 1995).   Its not Poison, AC/DC or Fergie but hey-


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I had a freaking fantatic day today, and not too terribly bad of a weekend. How did everyone else's weekend go?




Saturday was fine

Sunday the Kayaks arrived, I challenged my players with a high level dungeon.  They really needed to slow down and think things out which is good.

Still waiting on my car.  The Starter broke on Friday and I hate not having transportation.  Should be ready today.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am so excited about Halloween tomorrow. Halloween is hands-down my favorite holiday! I am depressed that I didn't get to decorate at all for it this year. I have more Halloween decorations than I do Christmas. I so wanted to throw a Halloween party this year, but with buying a new house, it just didn't happen. *sigh*





Congrats on the house.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> No.  But I have to admit it- sometimes country music is good to listen too (meaning something prioduced after 1995).   Its not Poison, AC/DC or Fergie but hey-



Country has gone to pop lately. It's barely country music anymore.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Country has gone to pop lately. It's barely country music anymore.




Country music has changed a lot. I like a few songs of it every now and then, but I tend to like most types of music except for rap, but even that I like a song or two of every now and again. Although, give me 70's rock, or today's rock and alternative music and I am the happiest.


----------



## Aeson

I think the phrase I here the most is I like all music except rap and or country. 

I'll listen to anything as long as I can get into it. The thing I look for in a song are lyrics I can understand and good intrumentals. I'm not fond of high pitched voices so many female singers are low on my list.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> New figures released this week- Should be in my possession Monday or Tuesday of next



It amazes me how much money we spend on figs!!!
We traded in a TON of the old figs to our LGS and got over $250 in credit that we used to buy a couple books and a bunch of the new figs. I still buy some of the metals every now and then though.....I really need to sit down and paint them.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the phrase I hear the most is "I like all music except rap and/or country."
> 
> I'll listen to anything as long as I can get into it. The thing I look for in a song are lyrics I can understand and good intrumentals. I'm not fond of high pitched voices so many female singers are low on my list.




Lyrics are big for me too. Which is one of the reasons I tend to stay away from rap. That, plus, I guess I am wierd, but I won't support an artist (musician or actor) if I don't like them as a person. For instance, I have liked many an actress until I read one too many interviews with her and found at she was a total bitch. All of a sudden, I don't watch her movies anymore..... (unless of course, it is one I ABSOLUTELY MUST see). This has happenned with me with a few musicians as well.


----------



## Aeson

I've spent way more than I should on minis. I'll never use them all. It's nice to have them if you need them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> It amazes me how much money we spend on figs!!!
> We traded in a TON of the old figs to our LGS and got over $250 in credit that we used to buy a couple books and a bunch of the new figs. I still buy some of the metals every now and then though.....I really need to sit down and paint them.



 I thought you were talking about fruit, at first, and was confused.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Gawd I hope not!



Hey, is there something wrong with being a Southerner?


I don't even like country music, though.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought you were talking about fruit, at first, and was confused.



Bahahahaha thanks for the laugh


----------



## Aeson

Have any of you heard of Landover Baptist Church? I wish I knew how to add a link to the site in a post. It is a really funny website. Could be offensive to some Christians.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have any of you heard of Landover Baptist Church? I wish I knew how to add a link to the site in a post. It is a really funny website. Could be offensive to some Christians.




Do you mean this site?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you mean this site?



Yes  thank you


----------



## Aurora

Bahahahaha I like the "Satan is making your soft, inviting body HIS business!" ROFL


----------



## Aurora

Really, that site is just wrong.....I love it!


----------



## Aeson

I found it while looking up Hell House on Wikipedia. I've thought of trying to find one. I saw a documentary on it a couple of years ago. I want to see what it's like. 

This site is better than the onion.


----------



## Aurora

I don't know the onion is pretty freaking cool.....off to Wikipedia.....


OK, WHY would you want to go to a hell house?


----------



## Aurora

They "depict acts of sin and consequences"........*I just fell off my chair laughing* there will probably be a room where people are playing D&D. Could be amusing to see what all they "depict" *laughing hysterically again*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> They "depict acts of sin and consequences"........*I just fell off my chair laughing* there will probably be a room where people are playing D&D. Could be amusing to see what all they "depict" *laughing hysterically again*



In the documentary I saw they had a room where a girl had an abortion, another for drunk driving and one for suicide. It is not your normal haunted house.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> In the documentary I saw they had a room where a girl had an abortion, another for drunk driving and one for suicide. It is not your normal haunted house.



Ah, so the Discovery channel has prompted this need to see one for yourself?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ah, so the Discovery channel has prompted this need to see one for yourself?



The Discovery channel has prompted me to see a lot for myself. I haven't had a chance to do it yet. 

I like to see what goes on in the mind of some people. The ones that run these houses are a wonder to me. They take themselves so seriously. You would think one would see the futility of it all. You have 3 groups that go to these things 1) the believers (preaching to the choir.) 2) the curious. 3) The nonbelievers that go just to have a laugh.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Country has gone to pop lately. It's barely country music anymore.




Thus why I've come to like some of it


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It amazes me how much money we spend on figs!!!
> We traded in a TON of the old figs to our LGS and got over $250 in credit that we used to buy a couple books and a bunch of the new figs. I still buy some of the metals every now and then though.....I really need to sit down and paint them.




last I knew- I still had over 600 metal figs to paint.   

Reaper has really nice stuff coming out as of late.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Lyrics are big for me too. Which is one of the reasons I tend to stay away from rap. That, plus, I guess I am wierd, but I won't support an artist (musician or actor) if I don't like them as a person. For instance, I have liked many an actress until I read one too many interviews with her and found at she was a total bitch. All of a sudden, I don't watch her movies anymore..... (unless of course, it is one I ABSOLUTELY MUST see). This has happenned with me with a few musicians as well.




What is there not to like?  It is all about violence, prediduce, hatred and racial / anti - women rites.

I would love Eminem if he wasn't so angry at the world.  He at least has some wit and understands the strangeness of the industry.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've spent way more than I should on minis. I'll never use them all. It's nice to have them if you need them.





7000+ figures later and all I can do is agree.   I am completely hooked on crack-   plastic crack that is.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, is there something wrong with being a Southerner?
> 
> 
> I don't even like country music, though.




Sounds like you are not a true Texan then


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Really, that site is just wrong.....I love it!





Our souls will burn for that..... oh well its too cold here anyway


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> In the documentary I saw they had a room where a girl had an abortion, another for drunk driving and one for suicide. It is not your normal haunted house.





and another room for "Voted for this [fill in the blank] politician"


Politicians must have their own special corner in hell


----------



## megamania

I hand over the reins to whomever comes by next......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have any of you heard of Landover Baptist Church? I wish I knew how to add a link to the site in a post. It is a really funny website. Could be offensive to some Christians.




I just shake my head at their stuff, wonder what they're smoking and move on.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Bahahahaha I like the "Satan is making your soft, inviting body HIS business!" ROFL




PR0N ALERT!!!!  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> What is there not to like?  It is all about violence, prediduce, hatred and racial / anti - women rites.
> 
> I would love Eminem if he wasn't so angry at the world.  He at least has some wit and understands the strangeness of the industry.




Never mind the gratuitous usage of the "N" word that would get one of us killed if we used it......  :\ 

Some rap is ok. But that gangsta crap has gotta go. It's ruining the genre.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I just shake my head at their stuff, wonder what they're smoking and move on.




My thought exactly


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> 7000+ figures later and all I can do is agree.   I am completely hooked on crack-   plastic crack that is.




I've bought too many of them as well. Not that I use them in game as 2 of my fellow players have bought them too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I hand over the reins to whomever comes by next......




asses the reins on to someone else::


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never mind the gratuitous usage of the "N" word that would get one of us killed if we used it......  :\
> 
> Some rap is ok. But that gangsta crap has gotta go. It's ruining the genre.




What scares me the most is kids (under 12) still want to and act like them.   I don't get it but then I drink and run around 1/2 naked like Poison and Motlet Crue.  Haven't made a sex video.... yet.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've bought too many of them as well. Not that I use them in game as 2 of my fellow players have bought them too.





I'm the only one whom buys the figures and in general the books.   I would guess between plastic, metal and hero clix and 40K I have over 12,000.  Too Many


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> What scares me the most is kids (under 12) still want to and act like them.   I don't get it but then I drink and run around 1/2 naked like Poison and Motlet Crue.  Haven't made a sex video.... yet.




Yeah. But Poison and Motley Crue don't make you want to kick people's asses and rape women. Or use curse words very liberally. Rap albums have the majority of "Parental/Advisory" labels on them. In fact, when that standard first came out with "Must be 18 to Purchase" labels, rap albums had a plethora of them stuck on them.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. But Poison and Motley Crue don't make you want to kick people's asses and rape women. Or use curse words very liberally. Rap albums have the majority of "Parental/Advisory" labels on them. In fact, when that standard first came out with "Must be 18 to Purchase" labels, rap albums had a plethora of them stuck on them.



You speak the truth! I noticed it when I worked in the music dept at Circuit City. What is funny though is that I worked in one where 90% of the people coming in to buy music were buying rap and since I got to pick the music played in my dept, I listened to NONE of it! Instead they got stuff like Reel Big Fish, Goldfinger, Tool, Godsmack, Letters to Cleo, etc etc


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Our souls will burn for that..... oh well its too cold here anyway



My thoughts exactly


----------



## megamania

Absolutely true.


Gotta be going.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> What scares me the most is kids (under 12) still want to and act like them.   I don't get it but then I drink and run around 1/2 naked like Poison and Motlet Crue.  Haven't made a sex video.... yet.



It's important to keep your dreams alive


----------



## megamania

...and if I do make a video- I must remember to put it somewhere to be "stolen" so I can sue and make money off of it while keeping my "respect".


really gotta go now....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ...and if I do make a video- I must remember to put it somewhere to be "stolen" so I can sue and make money off of it while keeping my "respect".
> 
> 
> really gotta go now....



SO GO!   
.....you really think it'll be that popular, huh?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Discovery channel has prompted me to see a lot for myself. I haven't had a chance to do it yet.



I too, am a Discovery Channel junkie. Around Halloween I like to watch the Travel channel though. My friend and I have talked about writing a "Haunted road trips" book for years.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are not a true Texan then



 Hahaha.

A true Houstonian. We're totally different.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too, am a Discovery Channel junkie. Around Halloween I like to watch the Travel channel though. My friend and I have talked about writing a "Haunted road trips" book for years.



I recently watch the program about London's undeground 'Skeleton City' aka Path/Wall of bones. I got a bunch of ideas for my game from it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Country has gone to pop lately.



I thought this was a political statement, at first.

(poop)?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm the only one whom buys the figures and in general the books.   I would guess between plastic, metal and hero clix and 40K I have over 12,000.  Too Many



If you sold them for 25 cents each, that'd be cool.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If you sold them for 25 cents each, that'd be cool.



No it wouldn't. Not considering how much he paid for them! Oy! Next thing you know, that 3 grand would be gone and you'd probably have nothin' to show for it. AND no figs for your games....


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I thought this was a political statement, at first.
> 
> (poop)?



I would not disagree with that statement. I meant country music is more like pop music these days but you know that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> You speak the truth! I noticed it when I worked in the music dept at Circuit City. What is funny though is that I worked in one where 90% of the people coming in to buy music were buying rap and since I got to pick the music played in my dept, I listened to NONE of it! Instead they got stuff like Reel Big Fish, Goldfinger, Tool, Godsmack, Letters to Cleo, etc etc




You should've wait until Friday and Saturday nights and tortured them with Weird Al.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would not disagree with that statement. I meant country music is more like pop music these days but you know that.




The only country music I listen to is what they stick on those NOW! That's What I Call Music albums that come out several times a year. Or what gets played on mainstream, non-country radio stations.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You should've wait until Friday and Saturday nights and tortured them with Weird Al.



I wanna roll with the gangstas
But so far they all think I'm too
White and nerdy


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The only country music I listen to is what they stick on those NOW! That's What I Call Music albums that come out several times a year. Or what gets played on mainstream, non-country radio stations.



The top 40 station here plays those country songs. They often sound a little different than the one played on the country stations.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wanna roll with the gangstas
> But so far they all think I'm too
> White and nerdy




I maintain that I am white and geeky. (Despite that darn nerd test that I took that said I should go ahead and apply for MIT- I don't have _that_ high of an IQ) Nerds wear pocket protectors and do calculus for fun. Of, course math _was_ my favorite subject until I hit Business calc in college. Then I said, WTF, I don't want to be a business major! Of course, if I had kept going I would have my degree and my sorry butt wouldn't be in school again trying to finish. *sigh* Of course, half the classes I took years ago don't apply to my current major, so I guess if I had kept going, I would have a degree in something I don't want to do anymore......


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't. Not considering how much he paid for them! Oy! Next thing you know, that 3 grand would be gone and you'd probably have nothin' to show for it. AND no figs for your games....



 Still a useful chunk of change.

Plenty for game snacks, anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I maintain that I am white and geeky....



White & nerdy is a Weird Al song. Should look it up. Best one I've heard since Amish Paradise.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> White & nerdy is a Weird Al song. Should look it up. Best one I've heard since Amish Paradise.



I know that silly......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know that silly......



Some folks around here can be clueless sometimes. I was helping them. I know your smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some folks around here can be clueless sometimes. I was helping them. I know your smarter than the average bear.



Safe to assume since a bear has an intelligence of 2


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Safe to assume since a bear has an intelligence of 2



How about an awakened bear?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about an awakened bear?



Considering average human intelligence is a 10, and you roll 3D6 for intelligence......I guess it really depends on what my IQ would rate in the scoring system and what you roll....
oh god, maybe I _am_ a nerd.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> SO GO!
> .....you really think it'll be that popular, huh?




Iiiiii 'mmmmm baaaaaack........


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> SO GO!
> .....you really think it'll be that popular, huh?




everyone needs a dream and/or hobby


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too, am a Discovery Channel junkie. Around Halloween I like to watch the Travel channel though. My friend and I have talked about writing a "Haunted road trips" book for years.




I used to be.  Connections was by far my favorite followed by anything dealing with future telling.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't. Not considering how much he paid for them! Oy! Next thing you know, that 3 grand would be gone and you'd probably have nothin' to show for it. AND no figs for your games....




3 grand wouldn't cover everything.... oh gawd no wonder I work 70+ hours a week.... damned plastic crack habit....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The only country music I listen to is what they stick on those NOW! That's What I Call Music albums that come out several times a year. Or what gets played on mainstream, non-country radio stations.




Roughly my taste in music.  Sometimes I stray and listen to Drowning Pool or the such...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wanna roll with the gangstas
> But so far they all think I'm too
> White and nerdy





Yourself or Federline?   What a flippin' creep.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I maintain that I am white and geeky. (Despite that darn nerd test that I took that said I should go ahead and apply for MIT- I don't have _that_ high of an IQ) Nerds wear pocket protectors and do calculus for fun. Of, course math _was_ my favorite subject until I hit Business calc in college. Then I said, WTF, I don't want to be a business major! Of course, if I had kept going I would have my degree and my sorry butt wouldn't be in school again trying to finish. *sigh* Of course, half the classes I took years ago don't apply to my current major, so I guess if I had kept going, I would have a degree in something I don't want to do anymore......





and what major would that be?


 I double majored in Art and Education with a near minor in English and Geology and what am I doing?

Factory work and a convenience store..... sheesh.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Considering average human intelligence is a 10, and you roll 3D6 for intelligence......I guess it really depends on what my IQ would rate in the scoring system and what you roll....
> oh god, maybe I _am_ a nerd.....





That's okay.  We're all nerds....at least around here.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> and what major would that be?
> 
> 
> I double majored in Art and Education with a near minor in English and Geology and what am I doing?
> 
> Factory work and a convenience store..... sheesh.




I'm an Interior Design major. My high school art teacher would be somewhat happy about it. The last time I went back to CA and talked to him (years ago) he got mad at me for not going to art school.....lol

It's never too late ya know....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Roughly my taste in music.  Sometimes I stray and listen to Drowning Pool or the such...



Thery sing that "Let the Bodies hit the floor" (or whatever it says) song right? I like them. Of course, I also like the Backyardigans cd.....


----------



## Aurora

I am SO bored. BORED BORED BORED!


----------



## Aeson

Anything we can do to make you unbored?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anything we can do to make you unbored?



I am at a loss.....I am fairly easy to please though.   
A maid to come and clean my old house. A painter to come and paint my new one. Something easier, perhaps? How about a slice of pumpkin pie. Yum, pumpkin pie. I wouldn't be bored eating pie. At least for a minute. Am I rambling? LOL. I must be bored. Maybe I should try to join one of those Play by Post games. Everyone else here seems to play them. Of course, I would end up in a group where it takes 3 days to do one round. LOL. Maybe I should try practicing one of the many hobbies that I have. Although, honestly, they all pale in comparison to gaming. 
I tried to take a nap because on top of being bored, I am sick, but I couldn't sleep. I spent the whole time coughing.   
I am gonna go make dinner.


----------



## Aurora

ooooh a new Criminal Minds is coming on soon......I love this show!
I must be bored I am practically talking to myself *sigh*

Edited to add: My left eye is practically swollen shut....so In celebration I switched my avatar to the one with an eye patch! Hooray for Photoshop!


----------



## Aeson

Sorry to hear your sick. I hope you feel better soon. 


Criminal Minds was interesting. I liked the Saw influence. 


Well off to work. See you all when I get there


----------



## Aurora

It was quite an interesting twist with the sick girl attacking from behind like that....can't say I wouldn't have done the same thing with someone standing there planning my death.....


----------



## Aurora

OK, the creepiest thing just happenned.  My backyard backs up to woods. There is a chainlink fence and a gate there. I walked into my kitchen, looked out the window, and there was a man standing there, at the gate, staring at my house.   I locked eyes with him for a moment and then he slowly turned and walked into the woods......it's like something out of a horror flick.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, the creepiest thing just happenned.  My backyard backs up to woods. There is a chainlink fence and a gate there. I walked into my kitchen, looked out the window, and there was a man standing there, at the gate, staring at my house.   I locked eyes with him for a moment and then he slowly turned and walked into the woods......it's like something out of a horror flick.



Call the police if you haven't already. Did you get a good look at him?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was quite an interesting twist with the sick girl attacking from behind like that....can't say I wouldn't have done the same thing with someone standing there planning my death.....




I thought maybe the one girl would have protected the sick one. When they came out and you couldn't see her face I knew that little B!tch got it. It was cool to see her face when the sick one brained her. 

Discussing this post seems pointless after what you posted next.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Call the police if you haven't already. Did you get a good look at him?



with one eye practically swollen shut-lol. No. I locked my doors. I'll keep an eye out. Plus, I put my dog out. He'll bark if someone starts walking towards that gate again. He's very protective of his yard. I'd call the police, but they won't be able to do anything. I have been stalked before (years ago) and even with a threat on my life there was "nothing they could do".  :\


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought maybe the one girl would have protected the sick one. When they came out and you couldn't see her face I knew that little B!tch got it. It was cool to see her face when the sick one brained her.
> 
> Discussing this post seems pointless after what you posted next.



Not pointless, I'd really rather talk about something else anyways....That was one hell of a critical hit sick chick did on that girl! You are right the look was priceless. Sensory deprivation can be a nasty thing though. I am not surprised the bitch snapped and turned on her friend. Some people deal better in horrible events than others do.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not pointless, I'd really rather talk about something else anyways....That was one hell of a critical hit sick chick did on that girl! You are right the look was priceless. Sensory deprivation can be a nasty thing though. I am not surprised the bitch snapped and turned on her friend. Some people deal better in horrible events than others do.




I tried to think how I would act in the situation. First would be fight back then if that failed I would have volunteered. I've never put much value on my life. I always think everyone else is worth more than I am.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tried to think how I would act in the situation. First would be fight back then if that failed I would have volunteered. I've never put much value on my life. I always think everyone else is worth more than I am.



That's like the 3rd time I have seen you put yourself down.....STOP THAT!   You sound depressed Aeson.

So, last time I was in Atlanta (July 2005) my uncle Jim took me to this really cool market. If I remember correctly it had a bunch of flags out front- could be wrong about that though. It was GIGANTIC and they had foods from all over the world. It was really cool. They had this huge deli and some of the best damn roast beef I have ever eaten. Sound familiar? Ever been there?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's like the 3rd time I have seen you put yourself down.....STOP THAT!   You sound depressed Aeson.
> 
> So, last time I was in Atlanta (July 2005) my uncle Jim took me to this really cool market. If I remember correctly it had a bunch of flags out front- could be wrong about that though. It was GIGANTIC and they had foods from all over the world. It was really cool. They had this huge deli and some of the best damn roast beef I have ever eaten. Sound familiar? Ever been there?




I tend to be on the depressed side much of the time. Bad luck and worse choices in life can do that to a fella. 


The place doesn't sound familiar. I try to avoid the city. I'm a suburb kinda guy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The place doesn't sound familiar. I try to avoid the city. I'm a suburb kinda guy.



But all the fun happens in the city  My aunt & uncle live in a burb of Atlanta to the north and my other uncle lives in Atlanta. I think it's called 5 points? Not sure about that name though. He's practically right downtown really close to some all girls college.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> But all the fun happens in the city  My aunt & uncle live in a burb of Atlanta to the north and my other uncle lives in Atlanta. I think it's called 5 points? Not sure about that name though. He's practically right downtown really close to some all girls college.....



Little 5 point. That is were all the hippies, bohemian and folks out of the norm like to hang out.

I live in Marietta which is North of Atlanta. Roswell where I work is North East.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Little 5 point. That is were all the hippies, bohemian and folks out of the norm like to hang out.
> 
> I live in Marietta which is North of Atlanta. Roswell where I work is North East.



Well, my uncle is definitely a hippie sort so I am sure that is where he lives   He's cool. He bought a plot of land not too far from the house he lives in now and had tons and tons and tons of granite dropped off there and is building himself a house.....out of granite.... by hand. It looks really freaking cool. I believe he is currently working on the 2nd story. He's been working on it for over 5 years now I think.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Roughly my taste in music.  Sometimes I stray and listen to Drowning Pool or the such...




Cool song they did. "Bodies"

Lots of times I listen to either 80s music or new rock/alternative.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am SO bored. BORED BORED BORED!




I wasn't. Went down to Charlotte to catch a Bobcats game. They may have lost but it was fun.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool song they did. "Bodies"



That's the song I was thinking of! I like that song.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bad luck and worse choices in life can do that to a fella.



I think most everyone has made some bad choices in life. I have, but things worked out in the end.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think most everyone has made some bad choices in life. I have, but things worked out in the end.



I often hope for the best.


----------



## Aurora

OK, so here is a question for the hivers.....and anyone else who lurks.....how often do you game? I game (with the whole group) 2 out of every 3 Sundays (2 weeks on/ 1 week off, etc). It's NOT enough! I jones for gaming all week long and on the off weeks, I swear I start to go nuts......
I even talk gaming with my non-gaming girlfriends...sad. I decided I am gonna start a chick gaming group. Might even DM it, but I'll prolly let D'Shai do it.


----------



## Jdvn1

I haven't gamed FtF in a while. No time! Bah.


----------



## Aeson

I play in a D&D game one Saturday a month. We do throw in a Sunday every so often.  I want to play more but it's hard to find people with enough time, me included. 

I play WOW almost every day. I haven't played much since the new job. I play mainly on a west coast server and it's hard to find good people to play with at the hours I can play.


----------



## Aeson

Should I renew my dungeon subscription? I have 1 issue to go. I haven't used an adventure out of it in years. They are piling up. I like to read the magazine because it has useful stuff.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I play in a D&D game one Saturday a month. We do throw in a Sunday every so often.  I want to play more but it's hard to find people with enough time, me included.
> 
> I play WOW almost every day. I haven't played much since the new job. I play mainly on a west coast server and it's hard to find good people to play with at the hours I can play.



then why not play on a different server?


----------



## Aeson

I have several real life friends that are local that are on the server. I can't get them to move to another. We use to play D&D but I can't get them to play that anymore but we can play WOW.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, so here is a question for the hivers.....and anyone else who lurks.....how often do you game? I game (with the whole group) 2 out of every 3 Sundays (2 weeks on/ 1 week off, etc). It's NOT enough! I jones for gaming all week long and on the off weeks, I swear I start to go nuts......
> I even talk gaming with my non-gaming girlfriends...sad. I decided I am gonna start a chick gaming group. Might even DM it, but I'll prolly let D'Shai do it.




Once a week. Will drastically slow down during the holidays. Only things that keep us from gaming are conventions, Ren Fair, parties (Halloween, XMas) and various other personal things. But usually there's a game once a week. We've tried 2 games in one weekend but it's too much for some of us, especially for those like me who work most weekends.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, so here is a question for the hivers.....and anyone else who lurks.....how often do you game? I game (with the whole group) 2 out of every 3 Sundays (2 weeks on/ 1 week off, etc). It's NOT enough! I jones for gaming all week long and on the off weeks, I swear I start to go nuts......
> I even talk gaming with my non-gaming girlfriends...sad. I decided I am gonna start a chick gaming group. Might even DM it, but I'll prolly let D'Shai do it.




I am in an every 2 week game, go to about 6 gamedays a year, and recently was going to a weekly boardgame night at the local college.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should I renew my dungeon subscription? I have 1 issue to go. I haven't used an adventure out of it in years. They are piling up. I like to read the magazine because it has useful stuff.



If you get useful info from them, then keep getting them. Depends on if you think the ideas are worth the price. DO you _actually_ use the ideas, or are they piling up cause your friends only want to play WoW


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If you get useful info from them, then keep getting them. Depends on if you think the ideas are worth the price. DO you _actually_ use the ideas, or are they piling up cause your friends only want to play WoW



Dragon has been more useful. I may let the subscription laps and pick it up later if I feel the need for it. Yes my dungeons have gotten less use as my friends started discovering WOW. The group I play with now do not play WOW. Real life gets in the way so we play D&D once a month.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, so here is a question for the hivers.....and anyone else who lurks.....how often do you game? I game (with the whole group) 2 out of every 3 Sundays (2 weeks on/ 1 week off, etc). It's NOT enough! I jones for gaming all week long and on the off weeks, I swear I start to go nuts......
> I even talk gaming with my non-gaming girlfriends...sad. I decided I am gonna start a chick gaming group. Might even DM it, but I'll prolly let D'Shai do it.



Go for it.

I haven't had a regular campaign in over a year. My in-person gaming has been limited to one-shots since then. But I have two play by post games that keep me occupied. They're not the same though as playing in person.


----------



## Aurora

OK, the "evolution of the human species" according to South Park tonight really kicked my butt. WHo knew? We are all retarded fish-frogs.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tend to be on the depressed side much of the time. Bad luck and worse choices in life can do that to a fella.
> .




Yup.   I can most definetly relate to that.


A lot of people still don't understand me for staying with my wife after the last 7+ years of issues.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think most everyone has made some bad choices in life. I have, but things worked out in the end.




yup.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I often hope for the best.





sometimes that is all we can do.


 I survive if only to spite everything that is dragging me down.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, so here is a question for the hivers.....and anyone else who lurks.....how often do you game? I game (with the whole group) 2 out of every 3 Sundays (2 weeks on/ 1 week off, etc). It's NOT enough! I jones for gaming all week long and on the off weeks, I swear I start to go nuts......
> I even talk gaming with my non-gaming girlfriends...sad. I decided I am gonna start a chick gaming group. Might even DM it, but I'll prolly let D'Shai do it.




I DM The Creation Schema every second Saturday (link within Sig)

When I can I DM Khyber Crawler for my two kids (ages 8 and 11)

And when I can I DM/Roll/Role Under a Darksun and Strikeforce: Morituri (see sig)

I am working on a James Bond type of Storyhour now and wish to revisit my Strikeforce Storyhour.  It was a total blast having Superheroes, Superspies and DnD types all interacting.   Especially my Megamania character.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, the "evolution of the human species" according to South Park tonight really kicked my butt. WHo knew? We are all retarded fish-frogs.



Retarded fish-frogs? How retarded is that? Sorry I'm not a big fan of South Park.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Retarded fish-frogs? How retarded is that? Sorry I'm not a big fan of South Park.





Same here but I am always told I am missing out.  go figure.


----------



## Aeson

I watched the WOW episode they had. I said "Blizzard approved this?" It was not a good representation of actual game play. One the other hand it is a good use of machinama.


----------



## Aurora

South Park can be pretty hit and miss anymore. Pretty much the only good part of last night's episode was what I mentioned and it lasted 2 out of the 30 min. I would much rather watch Family Guy and Futurama.


----------



## Aeson

I don't watch Family Guy much but I did watch the one the other night with Stewie in the bubble. That was hilarious.


----------



## Aurora

There are a lot of shows I watch off and on. TIVO is great because I can watch them when I actually have time, and I can fast-forward commercials  I don't know how I ever lived without it. The main problem with it though is that I procrastinate watching them. So, I am always 2 episodes behind in most things.


----------



## Aeson

The shows I watch most are sci-fi. I watch some of the crime dramas. If the comedies were any good I'd watch them. I miss the days of shows like MASH and Night Court. Boston Legal is one of the funniest show. Shatner is awesome.


----------



## Jdvn1

I like to watch PBS most of the time.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like to watch PBS most of the time.



PBS has some stuff I like to watch. I watch Red Dwarf and The Red Green Show mostly these days. My grandparents liked to watch Austin City Limits when I was a kid but I don't think they would care much for the artist they have today. 

I do listen to the local public radio more than the commercial ones.


----------



## Aurora

I loved Night court. Still watch reruns sometimes. The only comediies I TIVO are "My Name is Earl" and "How I met your Mother". I find them amusing most of the time.


----------



## Aeson

I watch them when I get a chance. Their idea of white trash is a little over the top for me on My name is Earl. How I met you mother would not be any good without Neil Patrick Harris. I still want to call him Doogie.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watch them when I get a chance. Their idea of white trash is a little over the top for me on My name is Earl.




I like Jason Lee. He cracks me up.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> How I met you mother would not be any good without Neil Patrick Harris. I still want to call him Doogie.



I thoroughly agree with this statement


----------



## Aurora

Sweet! I just got more plastic crack in the mail! I got an Eldritch Giant in one of my big packs and a Bluespawn godslayer in the other! 
Sale at buy.com + free shipping + kickass coupon = more figs for me! Hooray! I have another box coming (hopefuilly tomorrow).


----------



## Aeson

I want a kickass coupon. Gimme. GIMME. 

I'll take some plastic crack also.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to take advantage of the $10 off from google.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to take advantage of the $10 off from google.



I did 2 different orders using the $10 off coupon on both. Spent around $45 I think and got 2 big boxes and 6 small boxes of figs. 

Plus we're getting more figs tomorrow and a bunch of other cool free stuff from our LGS because D'Shai is DM'ing for WoTC Nat'l Game Day. I am just glad to finally get some gaming in again. Considering no normally scheduled gaming next week as he is leaving me to go to Texas all week.


----------



## Aurora

You know since we have "assimilated" so many threads, I have trouble remembering what I have posted where since the names of the thread no longer pertain to the contents.


----------



## Aurora

What is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know since we have "assimilated" so many threads, I have trouble remembering what I have posted where since the names of the thread no longer pertain to the contents.



I think people are going to start to dread seeing us posting in their thread. I think we need to stay here for now. 


I played D&D last weekend so no game this weekend. I plan to play WOW and order some minis.


----------



## Aurora

Is WoW like Ultima Online was? Where you HAVE to play a lot or your players start degrading? Losing levels, etc. I think it would be fun to play, but I know I can't spend hours a day playing.


----------



## megamania

I'm trying to get more Elderich Giants for the Creation Schema Campaign I'm working on.  I have 3-4 now.  Looking for six total.

I got and opened my 4 cases of Bloodwar today.  I can't believe it-  I still don't have a complete set.  However, this is possibly the best looking set EVER.   Very happy with it still.


As for the weekend-  Work around the house, catalogue the new figures, try to catch up on my Storyhours and spend time with wife.   The usual.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is WoW like Ultima Online was? Where you HAVE to play a lot or your players start degrading? Losing levels, etc. I think it would be fun to play, but I know I can't spend hours a day playing.



No you don't lose levels. Which is a good thing. I have characters on servers I haven't played in weeks.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is everyone doing this weekend?




After 3 weekends of going places and doing things. This weekend I plan to do as little as possible (next weekend on the other hand I'm going to 2 gaming events).


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> After 3 weekends of going places and doing things. This weekend I plan to do as little as possible (next weekend on the other hand I'm going to 2 gaming events).



"I did absolutely nothing, and it was everything I thought it could be."

NAME THAT MOVIE!


----------



## megamania

Dunno


----------



## Aurora

Hey Mega- when are you gonna find out something more concrete about your wife and the big "C"? Been thinking about it ever since you posted it......


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, in the last 40 some-odd posts, it's basically three people talking.

Oh, and I'm totally not gonna read the last 18 pages before this one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> "I did absolutely nothing, and it was everything I thought it could be."
> 
> NAME THAT MOVIE!



Office Space.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, in the last 40 some-odd posts, it's basically three people talking.
> 
> Oh, and I'm totally not gonna read the last 18 pages before this one.



Actually it's mostly 2 people talking and others chime in from time to time. I don't know what it is Aurora can't get enough of me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually it's mostly 2 people talking and others chime in from time to time. I don't know what it is Aurora can't get enough of me.




It's not the other way around, is it?


----------



## Aeson

This day could have gone better. I wake up almost 3 hours early and could not get back to sleep. I go to work and install the Fedex software update and it craps out on me so now I have to deal with it on Monday. It's closing time and the mail man has not shown up. Main reason to come in is to get the mail and the F---ER is late.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Mega- when are you gonna find out something more concrete about your wife and the big "C"? Been thinking about it ever since you posted it......




Heh.... Hemmroids condition.   No problems.  Hard to say whom is more relieved- her or myself.


----------



## megamania

I can only pop in and out since I work 70+ hours a week either at a factory or at a store.  I can't even check a computer during these times.

Besides- no one can stand to hear from me regulsrly (thus why we sit at the cumputer?   )


----------



## megamania

What should I use for an Avatar?  This Blue Dragon has been used twice by me.  I find it too small to be much impact.

Self portrait?

A drawing of the Megamania comicbook hero?

Something else?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is everyone doing this weekend?



I am entertaining a friend I haven't had over since May.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The shows I watch most are sci-fi. I watch some of the crime dramas. If the comedies were any good I'd watch them. I miss the days of shows like MASH and Night Court. Boston Legal is one of the funniest show. Shatner is awesome.



Well, if you have $139 to spare you pick up the entire series of M*A*S*H.    I have placed my preorder for it and have no regrets.   




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> PBS has some stuff I like to watch. I watch Red Dwarf and The Red Green Show mostly these days. My grandparents liked to watch Austin City Limits when I was a kid but I don't think they would care much for the artist they have today.



Didn't know that PBS is airing old episodes of Red Dwarf, thats another favorite of mine.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> What should I use for an Avatar?  This Blue Dragon has been used twice by me.  I find it too small to be much impact.
> 
> Self portrait?
> 
> A drawing of the Megamania comicbook hero?
> 
> Something else?



Here ya go


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually it's mostly 2 people talking and others chime in from time to time. I don't know what it is Aurora can't get enough of me.



Your sense motive check is pretty high


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

>



ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Heh.... Hemmroids condition.   No problems.  Hard to say whom is more relieved- her or myself.



lol....glad to hear it isn't anything too bad. Although from what I hear hemorroids aren't fun either.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Office Space.



Aeson wins!
I love that movie.
Your turn......


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, in the last 40 some-odd posts, it's basically three people talking.



It's only gonna get worse. As of tomorrow night, I will be alone for the entire week = bored out of my mind. I'll be sitting at my computer posting here and a couple other sites and hoping someone freaking pops up on instant messenger to relieve my boredom. *sigh* Part of the time I'll be at the new house trying to get it ready to move into, but the rest of the time I'll be here.

SO, you all had better step it up with the posting


----------



## Darth K'Trava

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I am in an every 2 week game, go to about 6 gamedays a year, and recently was going to a weekly boardgame night at the local college.




I've gone to 2 of the NC Gamedays. They're fun. Getting ready to hit MACE next weekend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dragon has been more useful. I may let the subscription laps and pick it up later if I feel the need for it. Yes my dungeons have gotten less use as my friends started discovering WOW. The group I play with now do not play WOW. Real life gets in the way so we play D&D once a month.




I've got a sub to Dragon. There's 2 people I know of who play WOW. One player in one of my games plays it. And so does a certain owner/game designer for HERO games.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, the "evolution of the human species" according to South Park tonight really kicked my butt. WHo knew? We are all retarded fish-frogs.




We've gone from apes to fish-frogs? Who'd a thunk that?   


*not that I've seen that ep. Or many other South Park eps.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know since we have "assimilated" so many threads, I have trouble remembering what I have posted where since the names of the thread no longer pertain to the contents.




We are the Hive Borg. You will assimilate all the threads you can. Your threads all belong to us.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is everyone doing this weekend?




Game last nite. Ran around town today. Gotta go to work tomorrow. Bummer.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I can only pop in and out since I work 70+ hours a week either at a factory or at a store.  I can't even check a computer during these times.
> 
> Besides- no one can stand to hear from me regulsrly (thus why we sit at the *cum*puter?   )




Mega's computer is pr0n?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Didn't know that PBS is airing old episodes of Red Dwarf, thats another favorite of mine.



My local PBS station is showing Red Dwarf on Saturday nights. They show it along with Black Adder (can't stand) Vicker of Dibley and a couple other Britcoms as they call them.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Your sense motive check is pretty high



I knew it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson wins!
> I love that movie.
> Your turn......



This might be too easy. I left off the last part because it is a dead give away.


I am Vinz Clortho.  Keymaster of Gozer,
 Volguus Zildrohar, Lord of the Sebouillia.


----------



## Aurora

Is it Ghostbusters? For some reason I want to say "Are you the Gatekeeper?"


----------



## Aeson

Yes it is. You are correct that is the next line.


----------



## Aurora

Damn, now I have to come up with another quote.....brb


----------



## Aurora

"This is the captain. We have a little problem with our entry sequence, so we may experience some slight turbulence and then - explode."


----------



## Aeson

Serenity

I don't wanna explode.





Would that I could cross the threshold of your

confining circle, I would crush your half-life

throat. But my Master does not abandon me to this

mockery of a prison. We will come back for the

girl. And when we do, it will take more than

fragrant mist to keep our hands from crushing her

head.


----------



## Aurora

I am clueless. Someone else is gonna have to figure this one out....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's only gonna get worse. As of tomorrow night, I will be alone for the entire week = bored out of my mind. I'll be sitting at my computer posting here and a couple other sites and hoping someone freaking pops up on instant messenger to relieve my boredom. *sigh* Part of the time I'll be at the new house trying to get it ready to move into, but the rest of the time I'll be here.
> 
> SO, you all had better step it up with the posting




So you plan on increasing your postcount a lot next week?

Oh, and I have no idea what that quote's from.  People need to pick common quotes.


----------



## Aeson

It is a Kevin Smith film. To narrow it down more it has Jay and Silent Bob in it. 

The first one I did was too easy. I wanted to go with something harder.


----------



## Aurora

Huh, it sounds like something Jason Lee's character from Dogma might say. but I don't recall that quote from Dogma. God knows I have seen the movie a hundred times. The only Kevin SMith movie I haven't seen several times is Jay&Silent Bob Strike back. I only watched it once because, honestly, I didn't really care for it. I keep telling myself I should try watching it again because sometimes I end up not liking a movie because I wasn't in the right mood to watch it.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mega's computer is pr0n?




I'm not known for my ability to spell....or maybe I'm infamous for how I spell.   C-O-M-P-U-T-E-R


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> This might be too easy. I left off the last part because it is a dead give away.
> 
> 
> I am Vinz Clortho.  Keymaster of Gozer,
> Volguus Zildrohar, Lord of the Sebouillia.




Yes that would be the Ghostbusters


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Serenity
> 
> I don't wanna explode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that I could cross the threshold of your
> 
> confining circle, I would crush your half-life
> 
> throat. But my Master does not abandon me to this
> 
> mockery of a prison. We will come back for the
> 
> girl. And when we do, it will take more than
> 
> fragrant mist to keep our hands from crushing her
> 
> head.




Yeah   They sprayed Lysol on the S---head demon and thus killed it.


----------



## megamania

Here is one of MY favorite quotes of all time-

"May god be with you."

"No.  God is going to sit this one out."


Name that movie.


----------



## Aeson

Dogma is correct. I like it. I took a religious person to see. I didn't know she was very religious. She did not care for it at all.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Here is one of MY favorite quotes of all time-
> 
> "May god be with you."
> 
> "No.  God is going to sit this one out."
> 
> 
> Name that movie.



 THE PUNISHER


----------



## megamania

yup!   The only other line I love more I'm sure you will know also-


"There are two things I like to do-  Chew bubblegum and kick a$$.   aaaand I'm all outta bubblegum."


----------



## megamania

Typing is driving me nuts right now.   I painted a handful of figures for my game and the superglue exploded in my hands.  I didn't get stuck to anything but I can't feel anything on three finger tips.  The other hand has blue paint which exploded.   Sigh... it was not meant to be I guess.


----------



## Dog Moon

How does superglue explode?


----------



## megamania

The tip was stuck so like a lughead, I gave it one last extra squeeze-   poof!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> The tip was stuck so like a lughead, I gave it one last extra squeeze-   poof!




Ah.  That sucks.  How does one go about removing a massive amount of superglue from your hands anyway?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> yup!   The only other line I love more I'm sure you will know also-
> 
> 
> "There are two things I like to do-  Chew bubblegum and kick a$$.   aaaand I'm all outta bubblegum."



You know what's funny....I have heard this quote. I even knew what movie it was from, but I have never actually seen the movie. When did it come out?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  That sucks.  How does one go about removing a massive amount of superglue from your hands anyway?




Finger nail polish but the wife doesn't use the stuff so I remain with shiny fingers on one hand and blue on the other.   Halloween revisited


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know what's funny....I have heard this quote. I even knew what movie it was from, but I have never actually seen the movie. When did it come out?




86 or 87   'They Live' was a terrible movie but Rowdy Rod Piper had a few good one liners.  I'm still looking for it on DVD.  I may have to check e-bay for it.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  That sucks.  How does one go about removing a massive amount of superglue from your hands anyway?




The good news is the figure looks awesome.

It is a Dolgaunt 1/2 fiend.

I took a DDM Dolgaunt and cut off the wings from a MageKnight gargoyle and attached them for the 1/2 fiend effect.  I then repainted his robes dark blue and his skin darker pink.

In the game he will be Cancergen Dimensional traveler.   He comes from an alternate reality where the Creation Schema was allowed to be assembled and Xulo came to life.  My version is MUCH more powerful than Baker's version.

The group gets a taste of Terminator and a reason to get back on the task of defeating the Creation Schema before it is too late.


----------



## Aeson

They Live was cheesy but Roddy was cool. I liked the concept of the movie. I think it might have been better with a bigger budget.


----------



## Aeson

"My mother hung me on a hook once. Once" Name the film.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> They Live was cheesy but Roddy was cool. I liked the concept of the movie. I think it might have been better with a bigger budget.




Nearly twenty years old ....maybe a remake is in order.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> "My mother hung me on a hook once. Once" Name the film.




Sounds like a horror movie.  I don't do horror movies.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> "My mother hung me on a hook once. Once" Name the film.



Bahahahaha 
You fargin icehole
Johnny Dangerously


"G.I. Joe action set. Nerdy Joe not included."


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!!



You seem to be the only one who appreciated my joke Fru  Not even Mega liked it and I spent a _whole_ 5 min in photoshop making it for him


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You fargin icehole





I thought we had this thing then you go and call me a fargin icehole. It was weird and creepy but it was ours. You go and ruin it with one sentence. /cry /wrist ...... and end sceen. *takes bow*


You've stumped me with your qoute.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You seem to be the only one who appreciated my joke Fru  Not even Mega liked it and I spent a _whole_ 5 min in photoshop making it for him



I liked it. I would like to know how you did it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought we had this thing then you go and call me a fargin icehole. It was weird and creepy but it was ours. You go and ruin it with one sentence. /cry /wrist ...... and end sceen. *takes bow*



Not bad.....lol- I wasn't calling _you _ that. I was just quoting the movie   


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> You've stumped me with your qoute.



I thought you said you liked to watch the Sci-Fi channel.....anyone who considers themselves a sci-fi fan should know this movie since it's based off of one of my favorite shows from Sci-Fi (re-runs on Sci-Fi that is). Although, I am not sure if they show it anymore.......


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I liked it. I would like to know how you did it.



Do you have Photoshop?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad.....lol- I wasn't calling _you _ that. I was just quoting the movie
> 
> I thought you said you liked to watch the Sci-Fi channel.....anyone who considers themselves a sci-fi fan should know this movie since it's based off of one of my favorite shows from Sci-Fi (re-runs on Sci-Fi that is). Although, I am not sure if they show it anymore.......





I know. I was having some fun. You wouldn't call me that yet. Wait until you get to know me. 


I love the sci-fi channel.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have Photoshop?



Negatory on that Ma'am.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Negatory on that Ma'am.



Unfortunately, that is the only way I know how to make the blinking thingies (whatever you call them-lol) It is a rather expensive program- the cheapest I have seen it (legit & non-student) is for just under $500. I needed it for school.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm not known for my ability to spell....or maybe I'm infamous for how I spell.   C-O-M-P-U-T-E-R




No worse than an ex friend of mine's spelling errors....

"I flee like <bleep>"

or

"My eyes were burry"

Or the one I made on a thread about Optimus Prime on Robot Chicken and saying "Prostrate" instead of "prostate" cancer.   

Didn't even catch that one until I relooked at that post several times....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Yes that would be the Ghostbusters




It's been quite awhile since I've seen Ghostbusters.

Although I see guys dressed as ghostbusters at Dragoncon every year.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by megamania
> yup! The only other line I love more I'm sure you will know also-
> 
> 
> "There are two things I like to do- Chew bubblegum and kick a$$. aaaand I'm all outta bubblegum."






			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> You know what's funny....I have heard this quote. I even knew what movie it was from, but I have never actually seen the movie. When did it come out?




I've heard it too. Or a variation.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> You seem to be the only one who appreciated my joke Fru  Not even Mega liked it and I spent a _whole_ 5 min in photoshop making it for him




I thought it was funny.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that is the only way I know how to make the blinking thingies (whatever you call them-lol) It is a rather expensive program- the cheapest I have seen it (legit & non-student) is for just under $500. I needed it for school.




Or go on ebay and get an older version. That's what I had until someone gave me a copy of a more recent version. But then all I use it for is for resizing and cropping pictures. Nothing fancy. A friend of mine used to use it alot for photo manipulations/alterations.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, that is the only way I know how to make the blinking thingies (whatever you call them-lol) It is a rather expensive program- the cheapest I have seen it (legit & non-student) is for just under $500. I needed it for school.



Well nuts.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or go on ebay and get an older version. That's what I had until someone gave me a copy of a more recent version. But then all I use it for is for resizing and cropping pictures. Nothing fancy. A friend of mine used to use it alot for photo manipulations/alterations.



Very true. I have an older version (7.0), but I am gonna have to upgrade to CS2 when I get further into my specialized classes. (It's autocad I am really not excited about having to buy or lease) I saw PS7.0 on ebay for under $100. If you do decide to buy an older version, just make sure it comes with Image Ready. That's what you need in order to do animations.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But then all I use it for is for resizing and cropping pictures.



Have you ever used Picasa? It freaking rocks for doing that. It is a free download, you can easily do photo corrections like red eye, cropping, adjusting color and brightness, etc. Plus in one click you can do things like black and white, sepia, focal B&W, etc. It's really cool. I do some digital designing and even though I am quite a photshop whiz, I almost always adjust my photos in Picasa. No, I don't work for them-LOL. I just really like the program. I have yet to find one that is better, even ones you have to pay for. I used to use Adobe Album 2.0, but it sucks compared to Picasa.


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:
			
		

> "G.I. Joe action set. Nerdy Joe not included."



I can't believe you guys aren't getting this one. I thought I was on a site with _real_ geeks.   
This movie has SO many good quotes....

"You know what my kids would say?"
"YOU'RE NOT MY REAL FATHER!"

"Yeah, let's slip away under cover of afternoon in the biggeest car in the county!"

"Wow, that ringing! Now he knows what the world sounds like to Pete Townshend!"

"We did it and you know it."

"Oh, I'm very vulnerable there! Oh, there go the piano lessons! I can't remember my dad!"

[Everyone is being sucked into the vacuum of space] 
"Hey, Mike, you think you can toss me my calculations? Thanks! Ah, here it is. 'Breach Hull - All Die.' Even had it underlined."


STILL no clue..........How about Mike, Crow and Tom Servo....enough of a hint?


----------



## Aurora

Hey Dog Moon!

Interesting new avatar- what the heck is it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Dog Moon!
> 
> Interesting new avatar- what the heck is it?




It's like a stitched together plush version of the tachikoma from Ghost in the Shell.  Yoinked it from a slightly larger picture.  Hrm, not sure if I can find the larger pic or not.

Found it:
Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't believe you guys aren't getting this one. I thought I was on a site with _real_ geeks.
> 
> STILL no clue..........How about Mike, Crow and Tom Servo....enough of a hint?




Guess I'm not geeky enough.  I have NO IDEA what movie that's from.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You seem to be the only one who appreciated my joke Fru  Not even Mega liked it and I spent a _whole_ 5 min in photoshop making it for him




meaning the eye patch?   Sorry.   I didn't comment on it.  It was well done.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> meaning the eye patch?   Sorry.   I didn't comment on it.  It was well done.



No silly!

This one! You said you needed a new avatar!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have Photoshop?




Yup but I no mind for this.   I need to replace my Burner and have not in 18 months- why?   Because I don't know how or even what I'm looking for in stores.   Are burners in boxs?   Size?   Don't know.


I'm too old school at times still.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Yup but I no mind for this.   I need to replace my Burner and have not in 18 months- why?   Because I don't know how or even what I'm looking for in stores.   Are burners in boxs?   Size?   Don't know.
> 
> 
> I'm too old school at times still.



LOL. Photoshop is how I made the "Plastic Crack" avatar. It's actually not too difficult of a program to learn if you have someone teach you who knows what they are doing.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> No silly!
> 
> This one! You said you needed a new avatar!




Sorry-  Me just being me.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL. Photoshop is how I made the "Plastic Crack" avatar. It's actually not too difficult of a program to learn if you have someone teach you who knows what they are doing.




Even with the book I gave up after about twenty minutes.

Now I just use it for cropping scanned images to use as either my Avatar or CD covers.


----------



## megamania

How has it been going here?  I just got back from working at the store.  Off tommorrow from the store but still need to go to Mack at 3.  Such is my life.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Even with the book I gave up after about twenty minutes.
> 
> Now I just use it for cropping scanned images to use as either my Avatar or CD covers.



Yeah, I remember when I first started taking classes at the Art Institute. I literally cried and was ready to pull my hair out I was so upset. PS can be a very difficult program depending on what you want to do. Both the good thing about it and the problem with it is that it can do SO much that there is no easy way to do anything. LOL


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> How has it been going here?  I just got back from working at the store.  Off tommorrow from the store but still need to go to Mack at 3.  Such is my life.



Slow. I am bored and no one wants to play with me. LOL  Just kidding.

You work too much. "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."


----------



## megamania

Old school-  I like pen and paper to draw with.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Slow. I am bored and no one wants to play with me. LOL  Just kidding.
> 
> You work too much. "All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy."




Too many women tonight have said the same thing to me.

and yeah... 70+ hours a week is too much but it pays the bills and allows me to deal with my hobby habits.


----------



## megamania

The colored image is Kerri Mourningdew.  She was my first 3E character.  Cleric / Ranger.   I have LOTs of neat stories with her.

The B / W image is my name sake.  Megamania.  part hero part James Bond part unwilling savior.   Neat and VERY complex character.   Very much based on myself.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> The colored image is Kerri Mourningdew.  She was my first 3E character.  Cleric / Ranger.   I have LOTs of neat stories with her.
> 
> The B / W image is my name sake.  Megamania.  part hero part James Bond part unwilling savior.   Neat and VERY complex character.   Very much based on myself.



Nice! I like the first one for an avatar. The 2nd one is pretty freaking sweet. It would look really cool inverted.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is everyone doing this weekend?



I hung out with my girlfriend as much as I possibly could.

Ah... great weekend.

And, and Fru, MASH is a great show! Love it. Have you read Alan Alda's book?


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I hung out with my girlfriend as much as I possibly could.
> 
> Ah... great weekend.
> 
> And, and Fru, MASH is a great show! Love it. Have you read Alan Alda's book?



No wonder you haven't been around 

That book is hilarious!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> No wonder you haven't been around
> 
> That book is hilarious!



 Added context. Yes, that is the reason. 

I've only read a third of it, actually. Great stuff! Alan Alda is one of my favorite actors.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice! I like the first one for an avatar. The 2nd one is pretty freaking sweet. It would look really cool inverted.




The B / W took maybe 15 minutes to do (thus the crudeness).   I don't remember how long it took for Kerri.  Possibly 45 min due to the use of color


----------



## Aurora

I have been working on an "Aurora" sketch, and I bought some artists' chalk to add color, but I am afraid I will hate it after I color it. LOL. I may scan it, print out a copy and do a "practice" one to see which way I like it better before I destroy my B&W sketch.

That said, I am going to bed because my eyes hurt I am so damn tired!


----------



## megamania

Mr. Alda used to come to my town for vacation in the fall waaaay back in the 80's.   I think his daughter went to Bennington College.  or was that Paul Newman?  Damn- I forget now.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been working on an "Aurora" sketch, and I bought some artists' chalk to add color, but I am afraid I will hate it after I color it. LOL. I may scan it, print out a copy and do a "practice" one to see which way I like it better before I destroy my B&W sketch.
> 
> That said, I am going to bed because my eyes hurt I am so damn tired!





Later.


----------



## Aurora

*Sigh* I give up on you guys......
The movie is MST3K (Mystery Science Theatre 3000- The Movie)
And don't say you don't like the show or the movie, or I'll have to assume that you have NO sense of humor.....just kidding. Here's an easy one......

"Oh, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you. Oh but if I went 'round sayin' I was Emperor, just because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away."


----------



## megamania

Never saw MST3K.

And that quote baffles me.  It seems I should know it if I've ever heard of it.


----------



## Aeson

I like MST3K when they are actually doing the movie. It is the bad skits they do before and after I don't like. Their comments during the movie are great and funny. I just like the stuff with the lady on the screen. I don't even remember her name.


Chances are I have not seen the movie your quoting. Your going to give me grief for it I'm sure. And for your information I have not read the Lord of the Rings books. That gets some shocked looks from geeks I talk to.


----------



## megamania

For what it is worth, I have only read The Hobbit.   I tried to read the others but found it too stuffy.    However the movies are incredible and the last one I found myself sitting upright three times during the movie.   The only reason I didn't get into trouble is EVERYONE did that themselves also.

Thumbs x2 up for mister Jackson and the actors.


----------



## Aurora

I agree the skits are pretty terrible. Except for the Patrick Swayze's Roadhouse Christmas song. That is funny as hell, but that was back when it was Joel, not Mike. I can't BELIEVE you have NEVER seen the movie! That's terrible. I mean _really._ I mean, I'll still be friends with all of you, but you're all walking the line. LOL. Rent it and watch it with friends. SERIOUSLY!  


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> And for your information I have not read the Lord of the Rings books. That gets some shocked looks from geeks I talk to.



Tolkein is a genius. _But he's a terribly boring writer._ I too, have never read his books, and probably never will.


----------



## Aeson

I have read the Dragonlance Chronicles. That seem to get me some Geek cred. I tried to read LOTR but I got as far as Bilbo mentioning his eleventy first birthday and could not go on. I will try again one day.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree the skits are pretty terrible. Except for the Patrick Swayze's Roadhouse Christmas song. That is funny as hell, but that was back when it was Joel, not Mike. I can't BELIEVE you have NEVER seen the movie! That's terrible. I mean _really._ I mean, I'll still be friends with all of you, but you're all walking the line. LOL. Rent it and watch it with friends. SERIOUSLY!
> 
> Tolkein is a genius. _But he's a terribly boring writer._ I too, have never read his books, and probably never will.



The guys have done a MST3K mp3 for The Phantom Menace. I may try to download it and watch. I haven't had the problems with Episode I that others have had but I still would like to see what they do with it.


----------



## Aurora

So, I have an informative tidbit of information for you all. If you are painting a room (with a female), it's important to start at the top of the wall and move down (really you should do this anyways) because if (and I'm not naming any names here) she paints the middle first and then has to stand on her tiptoes to get the top of the wall and accidentally falls forward a little, guess what you get........




you ready?





boob prints in the paint. That is what you get. Thought you all would like to know.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Sigh* I give up on you guys......
> The movie is MST3K (Mystery Science Theatre 3000- The Movie)
> And don't say you don't like the show or the movie, or I'll have to assume that you have NO sense of humor.....just kidding. Here's an easy one......
> 
> "Oh, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just because some watery tart threw a sword at you. Oh but if I went 'round sayin' I was Emperor, just because some moistened bint lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away."




Huh.  Never knew they made a movie.  But how exactly do they make a movie of a show that in it played movies?  So if it played in a movie theater, I'd be going to see a movie about others watching another movie?

That quote sounds like Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Huh.  Never knew they made a movie.  But how exactly do they make a movie of a show that in it played movies?  So if it played in a movie theater, I'd be going to see a movie about others watching another movie?



That would be correct 



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That quote sounds like Monty Python and the Holy Grail.



That too is also correct! Hooray!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That too is also correct! Hooray!




Oh, does that mean I have to come up with a quote?  Hrm...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I have an informative tidbit of information for you all. If you are painting a room (with a female), it's important to start at the top of the wall and move down (really you should do this anyways) because if (and I'm not naming any names here) she paints the middle first and then has to stand on her tiptoes to get the top of the wall and accidentally falls forward a little, guess what you get........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boob prints in the paint. That is what you get. Thought you all would like to know.




Knowledge from experience?


----------



## Dog Moon

Here we go: "You know how I know you're gay?  You listen to Coldplay."


----------



## Aurora

Is that from 40 year old virgin?


----------



## Aurora

I have spent all night at my computer reading up on all the issues so I can go vote tomorrow. _Boy_ was _that_ fun. 
I am tired and the football game tonight is boring and you guys aren't posting enough! LOL. I am going to bed! And it is only 9:45; I am pathetic.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have read the Dragonlance Chronicles. That seem to get me some Geek cred. I tried to read LOTR but I got as far as Bilbo mentioning his eleventy first birthday and could not go on. I will try again one day.




If they had done this or Huma's story for the movie it would have made millions.  


However, my understanding is they are doing Dragonlance as an animated series for release next year.   That has possibilities.


----------



## megamania

Everyone is going to bed early it seems.  It is only 12:25 eastern time and there is no one to type to....

Another day then....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I have an informative tidbit of information for you all. If you are painting a room (with a female), it's important to start at the top of the wall and move down (really you should do this anyways) because if (and I'm not naming any names here) she paints the middle first and then has to stand on her tiptoes to get the top of the wall and accidentally falls forward a little, guess what you get........
> 
> you ready?
> 
> boob prints in the paint. That is what you get. Thought you all would like to know.




I am shocked...

that Rel hasn't posted a reply to this yet


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that from 40 year old virgin?




Yeah.  Don't ask me why, but that was the first quote to pop into my head.

Hrm.  I went to sleep early last night too.  Too many late night finally caught up to me, I'm thinking.


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I am shocked...
> 
> that Rel hasn't posted a reply to this yet



I am sure he probably won't even see it. (Probably a good thing.)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I have an informative tidbit of information for you all. If you are painting a room (with a female), it's important to start at the top of the wall and move down (really you should do this anyways) because if (and I'm not naming any names here) she paints the middle first and then has to stand on her tiptoes to get the top of the wall and accidentally falls forward a little, guess what you get........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boob prints in the paint. That is what you get. Thought you all would like to know.





Has to be more fun than making snow angels.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Has to be more fun than making snow angels.



for who?


----------



## Aeson

The one that gets to help you clean it off? Trying to think of something Rel might say. It's not easy to get my mind that low in the gutter. 

Maybe if I say his name 3 times he will appear. REL! REL! REL!


----------



## Aurora

Rofl


----------



## Aurora

OK, here is my next quote.
"It's a trick. Get an axe."


----------



## Aeson

My day is complete. I have brought a smile to the face of a lady and put laughter in her heart.


----------



## Aurora

What is everyone up to today? I have to go vote, go to Lowe's, and then head over to my other house and do more painting. I am beginning to loathe painting. I'll be back at my computer again tonight though  See you all then!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, here is my next quote.
> "It's a trick. Get an axe."



Army of Darkness


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Army of Darkness



My faith in you has been restored.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't seen the Evil Dead movies but I love Army of Darkness. I really like when the army marches on the castle.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I am shocked...
> 
> that Rel hasn't posted a reply to this yet





No biggie (or is it?)  Its a simple Booby-trap.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> The one that gets to help you clean it off? Trying to think of something Rel might say. It's not easy to get my mind that low in the gutter.
> 
> Maybe if I say his name 3 times he will appear. REL! REL! REL!





I have TONS of thoughts but I don't know Aurora's sensitivity level yet and there is the Grandma Clause (which I broke often in my Strikeforce Storyhour).


I remain a good boy ....with a dirty infective nasty mind.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is everyone up to today? I have to go vote, go to Lowe's, and then head over to my other house and do more painting. I am beginning to loathe painting. I'll be back at my computer again tonight though  See you all then!





Already voted.   Really wanted folks I cared for.... :\ 

I am supposed to be patching then priming the bathroom to paint and retile for Thanksgiving.

I tend to loathe it also.

Ack 2:20.   Gotta go to Job #2 shortly


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Army of Darkness




There has been so much talk of a second movie but I never see anything but Bruce Campbell saying this with arrogance.


----------



## megamania

And now everyone has gone and run away again.


buggers


----------



## Aeson

I'm here.....now I'm all alone.


----------



## Aurora

I decided to stop in and say hi. In between running errands that is....


----------



## Aeson

I don't feel so alone anymore. YAY!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm here.....now I'm all alone.




I'm back.   If only for a few minutes before heading to work.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I decided to stop in and say hi. In between runnging errands that is....




Hi Aurora and Aeson.  I am Megamania.  I have an EN World and Plastic Crack habit.


----------



## Aurora

I guess I need a new quote before I take off again.....

"You'd better tell the Captain we've got to land as soon as we can. This woman has to be gotten to a hospital."
"A hospital? What is it?"
"It's a big building with patients, but that's not important right now."

See you all tonight!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Hi Aurora and Aeson.  I am Megamania.  I have an EN World and Plastic Crack habit.



So do I Mega. So do I.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't feel so alone anymore. YAY!




Never alone.   Its like a .....   better not say that.


Where the heck is my mind today.   Bad Andy! Bad!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess I need a new quote before I take off again.....
> 
> "You'd better tell the Captain we've got to land as soon as we can. This woman has to be gotten to a hospital."
> "A hospital? What is it?"
> "It's a big building with patients, but that's not important right now."
> 
> See you all tonight!




Airplane   or was it Airplane II?    The ghetto speaking Nun still cracks me up.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> So do I Mega. So do I.




Congradulations.  You have reached step one of seven to solve your addictions.

You have admitted it.


heh.   Gotta go and make bad sexual jokes with the co-workers at Mack.   'til Midnight.


----------



## Aeson

Hi my name is Aeson and I have no addictions.  

Who am I kidding. If it's gaming or sci-fi/fantasy related I'm addicted. I need help. Someone help. I'm up to my eyeballs in gaming stuff.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Airplane   or was it Airplane II?    The ghetto speaking Nun still cracks me up.





*stomping floor* No fair. I didn't get a chance. 


quote "nice beaver"


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hi my name is Aeson and I have no addictions.
> 
> Who am I kidding. If it's gaming or sci-fi/fantasy related I'm addicted. I need help. Someone help. I'm up to my eyeballs in gaming stuff.



I'll help you out. You can mail some of it to me.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> *stomping floor* No fair. I didn't get a chance.



What's no fair? 


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> quote "nice beaver"



"Thanks I just had it stuffed."
Naked Gun
Love that movie

We'll see if someone can get this one.
New Quote:
"Another Great Conjunction coming up! Anything could happen! Whole WORLD might burn up!"


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What's no fair?



Just being childish



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> "Thanks I just had it stuffed."
> Naked Gun
> Love that movie




Correct


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> We'll see if someone can get this one.
> New Quote:
> "Another Great Conjunction coming up! Anything could happen! Whole WORLD might burn up!"




That sounds familiar.


----------



## Aurora

What is everyone doing tonight? 
I'll be sitting at my computer: doing some digital design work, talking to people on IM, and feeding my addiction (hanging out here).  Join me!


----------



## Aurora

You guys are no fun. NO FUN I tell you! Or maybe you _are_ fun and you are all just doing something fun away from _here_ . If that's the case then you all suck. SUCK I tell you!    kidding

Sweet! House is on........ewwwww.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, y'all post way too much when I'm at work and then meeting a friend for dinner.  Maybe if I quit, I could post on EnWorld a lot more... until my bills became overdue.  *sigh*  I can't ever win, can I?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, y'all post way too much when I'm at work and then meeting a friend for dinner.  Maybe if I quit, I could post on EnWorld a lot more... until my bills became overdue.  *sigh*  I can't ever win, can I?



Probably not. I find that anytime I think I am getting ahead, the rug always get pulled out from under me.......


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

So what is the topic of the day?


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> So what is the topic of the day?



There's a topic of the day?   You guys have been holding out on me......


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> There's a topic of the day?   You guys have been holding out on me......




Didn't they expain it to you at the initiation?


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Didn't they expain it to you at the initiation?



Nah, they must not like me enough


----------



## Dog Moon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Didn't they expain it to you at the initiation?




Wait, there's an initiation?


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:
			
		

> New Quote:
> "Another Great Conjunction coming up! Anything could happen! Whole WORLD might burn up!"



How about I add a 2nd quote from the same movie and see if it sheds some light.......

"When single shines the triple sun 
what was sundered and undone shall be whole 
The two made one 
By gelfling hand or else by none."


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, y'all post way too much when I'm at work and then meeting a friend for dinner.  Maybe if I quit, I could post on EnWorld a lot more... until my bills became overdue.  *sigh*  I can't ever win, can I?





That's me.


----------



## Aurora

Hooray! Now there are more people!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> How about I add a 2nd quote from the same movie and see if it sheds some light.......
> 
> "When single shines the triple sun
> what was sundered and undone shall be whole
> The two made one
> By gelfling hand or else by none."





Dragonslayer


----------



## Aurora

I have been reading story hours in between talking to fam & friends on IM. (I hate talking on the phone). I didn't get much work done at all tonight. I am a procrastinater, and lazy to boot.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hooray! Now there are more people!




Lets get the party started!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Dragonslayer



Nope


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been reading story hours in between talking to fam & friends on IM. (I hate talking on the phone). I didn't get much work done at all tonight. I am a procrastinater, and lazy to boot.





Which storyhour?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope





oh.


Lady Hawk.   I keep thinking its an early 80's Fantasy.


----------



## Aurora

I was reading Eccles' SH and tried reading another.....I don't remember which one. I compare people's writing to Enk&D'Shai's and they are good. (Not that I am biased since my character is _in_ that SH


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> oh.
> 
> 
> Lady Hawk.   I keep thinking its an early 80's Fantasy.



Nope try again....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was reading Eccles' SH and tried reading another.....I don't remember which one. I compare people's writing to Enk&D'Shai's and they are good. (Not that I am biased since my character is _in_ that SH




ahhhh  the truth slips out.


I have three storyhours I am happy with-   Creation Schema which is Eberron and still going. I took a level 1 intro adventure and have thus far built it up to 15th level with the goal of 21-22nd level before starting new.

Strikeforce: Morituri which answers questions about multiple universes and alternate timelines.   I have comicbook heroes, DnD and various other characters represented.  Includes the CPR vs Healing Magic scene and the polymorphed mom as a cat as character talks about lusting after her daughter skit.   No players-  Using filled out character sheets I role played them as well as roll played.

Under a Darksun I and II  Darksun (obviously) and deals with a future powerful leader / warrior that is being monitored by forces of good and evil.   Classic scene involving the Hej-kin and a bard.   I still laugh reading it and I wrote it.

Also have one with my kids Khyber Crawler which is very light hearted and not so serious.

Syberus Seven which I started then ran out of time for.   I hope to return to that one along with Strikeforce Part II and Under a Darksun.   So little time....


----------



## megamania

Dragon Heart


----------



## megamania

and in boredom i counted up the DDM figures.   OUCH!

NOVEMBER 6 2006
1	HARBINGER		612
2	DRAGONSEYE		506
3	ARCHFIENDS		451
4	LEGENDS OF GIANTS	488
5	ABERRATIONS		544
6	DEATHKNELL		426
7	ANGELFIRE		458
8	UNDERDARK		239
9	WAR DRUMS		355
10	WAR DRAGON QUEEN	290
11          BLOODWAR		380
                              TOTAL	4749


----------



## Aurora

They sound cool. You are really into the Eberron setting aren't you?

You are still wrong about the quote. Think: Jim Henson


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> and in boredom i counted up the DDM figures.   OUCH!
> 
> NOVEMBER 6 2006
> 1	HARBINGER		612
> 2	DRAGONSEYE		506
> 3	ARCHFIENDS		451
> 4	LEGENDS OF GIANTS	488
> 5	ABERRATIONS		544
> 6	DEATHKNELL		426
> 7	ANGELFIRE		458
> 8	UNDERDARK		239
> 9	WAR DRUMS		355
> 10	WAR DRAGON QUEEN	290
> 11          BLOODWAR		380
> TOTAL	4749



HOLY CRAP! You need professional help! LOL. I'll look for a support group for you.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> They sound cool. You are really into the Eberron setting aren't you?
> 
> You are still wrong about the quote. Think: Jim Henson




I have not seen Dark Crystal in like.... a lifetime.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have not seen Dark Crystal in like.... a lifetime.



Now you have to come up with a quote


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> How about I add a 2nd quote from the same movie and see if it sheds some light.......
> 
> "When single shines the triple sun
> what was sundered and undone shall be whole
> The two made one
> By gelfling hand or else by none."




The great quote from that movie was

"Why do you have wings?!"
"Because I'm a girl, silly."


----------



## Aurora

Wait a second! Bloodwar figs just came out didn't they? Do you knock over gaming shops in a regular basis? Christ man. How do you afford to eat?


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The great quote from that movie was
> 
> "Why do you have wings?!"
> "Because I'm a girl, silly."



I agree. I like that one.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> They sound cool. You are really into the Eberron setting aren't you?





There are still times I am convinced Keith Baker hacked into my computer and took Jenner's World , placed a war in it then gave it a new name.   We seem to think alike which is very scary.

I had a city of waken golems named (surprise) Golem. 
He has warforged

I had werewolves as a race that was common and civilized.
He has Shifters...less than civilized

World theme of Adventure
World theme of intrigue and adventure

6 "good" gods that worked as one and 6 "bad" gods
S. Host and the Darkness

Steampunk weapons and a few craft
Elemental airships, Lightning Rail   etc....


It just amazes me at times but he wrote it much clearer and precise.  I did not have the 100 year war which brings it together nicely also.  


As such- the game world runs smoothly for me.   There is no further "suspension of disbelief" for me as some players whom feel it is too sci-fi / steam punk.


To me, its more how the game is presented than written anyway.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wait a second! Bloodwar figs just came out didn't they? Do you knock over gaming shops in a regular basis? Christ man. How do you afford to eat?




Thus in part why I work over 70 hours a week.


----------



## Aurora

That's cool. We don't game in any of the "D&D worlds". Our world is pretty much D'Shai's creation. Different countries, different gods, etc.


----------



## megamania

As for the figures, I set aside money monthly and look for the best deals on the net to load up on.  After the cases are bought I then target the multiples on e-bay.  I have a few favorite sellers whom were good and folks steered away from.... or at least used to.


----------



## Aurora

All right. I am tired. So, I am going to bed. Talk to you all tomorrow - hopefully not too bright and early.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cool. We don't game in any of the "D&D worlds". Our world is pretty much D'Shai's creation. Different countries, different gods, etc.




This is in part why I created Jenner's world.


The idea was a powerful and adventurous planar traveler found an artifact of the gods.  Using it allowed one to create small pockets of worlds.  He needed help which included powerful elemental lords and his adventuring friends (whom all became "gods".   Things were good until rivals of his discovered this and also linked with the artifact.   The Utopia was altered and the rivals became the "bad" gods.   The world was VERY adventure based.   Most of the seas were shallow seas.   No more than ten feet deep.   So it was aquatic in nature also.

I love the waters of Florida Keys and the Carribbean.  These influenced mne a great deal when designing the world.

I had an island run by Dragons, by Undead , by Giants and by Orcs.   There was always competition but the water kept conqueoring at a low.  The dragons had their own issues.   I forget why.   Something with a HUGE anti-magic zone run by barbarians.

It was cool and had taken me a few 100 hours to design and map out.   I erased it from the computer but have prnt outs somewhere of most of it.


----------



## megamania

Almost one so I should be headed also.   Til tommorrow around midnight....   (14 hour day tommorrow)


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Thus in part why I work over 70 hours a week.




Ewwww.  Me, I'm perfectly happy with my 40 hours a week.  I don't know if I could handle working 14 hours in a day.

[Don't mind me; I'll just jump in occasionally with a sentence or two - y'all post too fast for me when I'm not around and yet not fast enough when I am.  What's up with that?]


----------



## Aeson

Ok. You people need to stop with the late nights so you can talk to me in the morning.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. You people need to stop with the late nights so you can talk to me in the morning.



 Good morning!

Okay, I have to go now.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. You people need to stop with the late nights so you can talk to me in the morning.



Maybe you should talk to us at night


----------



## Aeson

Night time is prime TV watching and sleeping time. Batter to talk during the day when business is slow.


----------



## Aurora

I watch tv and sit at the computer at the same time. That's right, I'm multi-talented. LOL.


----------



## Aurora

How many days a week do you work Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How many days a week do you work Aeson?



6 but Saturday is only 3 hours.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I watch tv and sit at the computer at the same time. That's right, I'm multi-talented. LOL.



I do that but I tend to miss something.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 6 but Saturday is only 3 hours.




Are you the only one who works at the store?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do that but I tend to miss something.



Don't lie. You feed your Warcrack habit all night, don't you? LOL. We're just not important.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you the only one who works at the store?



Yes. Right now I am. When we get closer to the holidays I'll bring in help.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't lie. You feed your Warcrack habit all night, don't you? LOL. We're just not important.



I haven't played since Sunday. Last couple of nights I've been doing work stuff and voting. I was going to be the last one in line last night then a lady came in with just seconds left.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewwww.  Me, I'm perfectly happy with my 40 hours a week.  I don't know if I could handle working 14 hours in a day.
> 
> [Don't mind me; I'll just jump in occasionally with a sentence or two - y'all post too fast for me when I'm not around and yet not fast enough when I am.  What's up with that?]




Everyone has a different time pattern is all.   I pop in at 7am and 2:30pm for 10-15 minutes the from midnight to 1 or 1:30am.   That is my scheldule.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. You people need to stop with the late nights so you can talk to me in the morning.





Talk to my bill collectors


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Night time is prime TV watching and sleeping time. Batter to talk during the day when business is slow.





No TV and sleep is highly overrated.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't played since Sunday. Last couple of nights I've been doing work stuff and voting. I was going to be the last one in line last night then a lady came in with just seconds left.





to think... you could have been a tie-breaker!


Gotta go.   Do the Mack thing again.


----------



## Aurora

Popping in to say "hi" hivers. I'll be back around 6 or 7!


----------



## Aeson

When you "pop in" does it make a sound? What does it look like?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> When you "pop in" does it make a sound? What does it look like?




Would be cool if the popping in made a sound like 'Hi' which would mean you wouldn't even need to say anything.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Would be cool if the popping in made a sound like 'Hi' which would mean you wouldn't even need to say anything.



What would be coller if when she popped out it lefta cloud of money. I know it would all be $1 bills but hey a girls got make a living.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Here we go: "You know how I know you're gay?  You listen to Coldplay."





Guess I must be gay then......   






Not!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Everyone is going to bed early it seems.  It is only 12:25 eastern time and there is no one to type to....
> 
> Another day then....




When one gets up at 4AM for work and then don't nap in the afternoon..... equals going to bed at 8PM.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I am shocked...
> 
> that Rel hasn't posted a reply to this yet




He was too busy with that Rel's Pumpkins thread from about a week or so ago.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> and in boredom i counted up the DDM figures.   OUCH!
> 
> NOVEMBER 6 2006
> 1	HARBINGER		612
> 2	DRAGONSEYE		506
> 3	ARCHFIENDS		451
> 4	LEGENDS OF GIANTS	488
> 5	ABERRATIONS		544
> 6	DEATHKNELL		426
> 7	ANGELFIRE		458
> 8	UNDERDARK		239
> 9	WAR DRUMS		355
> 10	WAR DRAGON QUEEN	290
> 11          BLOODWAR		380
> TOTAL	4749




Yup. You're bored. I haven't counted mine. We know who to knock over to get Harbinger minis.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wait a second! Bloodwar figs just came out didn't they? Do you knock over gaming shops in a regular basis? Christ man. How do you afford to eat?




Why do you think he works 2 jobs????

It's to support the [plastic] crack habit!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cool. We don't game in any of the "D&D worlds". Our world is pretty much D'Shai's creation. Different countries, different gods, etc.




We either game in a world shared by two GMs or in Forgotten Realms. One game on one continent of the world and another on a different continent on the same world. Another GM has his own world with a bit o' Spanish flavor to it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. You people need to stop with the late nights so you can talk to me in the morning.




Late nite is when I'm doin' the ZZZZ. My work hours sucketh enough to kill late nite for me.... which makes going to cons a bitch.... having to shift from getting UP at 4AM to going to BED at 3AM....   

Tried to stay up late at Dragoncon on Sun nite but the freaks showed up.... so it was time to crash.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Aurora
> I watch tv and sit at the computer at the same time. That's right, I'm multi-talented. LOL.






			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I do that but I tend to miss something.




Surf the 'net during commercials. Most of them sucketh anyways..... except the beer ones. And I don't even drink beer. BLECH!

I be like a pirate: GIMME RUM!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What would be coller if when she popped out it lefta cloud of money. I know it would all be $1 bills but hey a girls got make a living.



Do you think I'd leave them behind? Plus, they wouldn't be $1 bills. I cost more than that sweetheart.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Surf the 'net during commercials. Most of them sucketh anyways..... except the beer ones. And I don't even drink beer. BLECH!
> 
> I be like a pirate: GIMME RUM!!!!



I like Parrot Bay rum. I can drink it straight (although I haven't for years), but I make one kickass drink with it. One of those that you think "this can't have alcohol in it it tastes too good." However it is 3 parts straight liquor. I make a pitcher, sip a glass of it, and watch my friends get trashed. It's a lot of fun. Despite how potent it is, I am always requested to make it.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> When one gets up at 4AM for work and then don't nap in the afternoon..... equals going to bed at 8PM.



That's early! My god, it is hard enough for me to get up at 9am!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> When you "pop in" does it make a sound? What does it look like?




It should sound like {{{*BAMF*}}} If she is doing it right.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Parrot Bay rum. I can drink it straight (although I haven't for years), but I make one kickass drink with it. One of those that you think "this can't have alcohol in it it tastes too good." However it is 3 parts straight liquor. I make a pitcher, sip a glass of it, and watch my friends get trashed. It's a lot of fun. Despite how potent it is, I am always requested to make it.




I like Parrot Bay as well as Captain Morgan's. I've got friends who have gotten "addicted" to the Private Stock and can't go back to regular CM. He also makes a "pirate punch" with CM, grenadine and a couple of fruit juices. Goes down smooth.  Gave the recipe to another pirate ship and they totally messed it up. They put more booze in than juice and lots of people got shnockered and some got sick.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's early! My god, it is hard enough for me to get up at 9am!





Too early!!! Would rather be sleeping at that hour!


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I like Parrot Bay as well as Captain Morgan's. I've got friends who have gotten "addicted" to the Private Stock and can't go back to regular CM. He also makes a "pirate punch" with CM, grenadine and a couple of fruit juices. Goes down smooth.  Gave the recipe to another pirate ship and they totally messed it up. They put more booze in than juice and lots of people got shnockered and some got sick.



LOL. Bloody Pirates. The recipe I make I stole from a pub in Oklahoma (really the only thing to do there is drink-LOL). One part Parrot Bay, One part Vodka, One part Peach Shnapps and one part pineapple juice with a touch of grenadine.....MM MM Good.


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> It should sound like {{{*BAMF*}}} If she is doing it right.



From now on, when I decide to "pop" in and don't really have anything to say. That is all I am gonna type.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you think I'd leave them behind? Plus, they wouldn't be $1 bills. I cost more than that sweetheart.



No doubt.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No doubt.



Wow, 9pm and you are here?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL. Bloody Pirates. The recipe I make I stole from a pub in Oklahoma (really the only thing to do there is drink-LOL). One part Parrot Bay, One part Vodka, One part Peach Shnapps and one part pineapple juice with a touch of grenadine.....MM MM Good.




Hrm.  Should try that sometime.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm.  Should try that sometime.



It's very good. Really almost _too_ good. Thus, why I consider it rather dangerous.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, 9pm and you are here?



Criminal Minds is boring. I'm only half watching it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Criminal Minds is boring. I'm only half watching it.



I was just about to post something to the same effect.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's very good. Really almost _too_ good. Thus, why I consider it rather dangerous.




Alcohol?  Dangerous?  Hah!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was just about to post something to the same effect.



I don't watch CSI:NY that much but tonight's episode looks interesting. I'm going to watch it.


----------



## Aurora

I like the regular CSI. I hate the Miami one because David Caruso seems like an arrogant bastard all the time. It annoys me that he can never look at anyone straight on. He always has to look at them from the corner of his eyes.


----------



## JonnyFive

holy monkeys.... last time i posted in here there was only 15ish pages at 2-3 posts a *day*..... i feel scared....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like the regular CSI. I hate the Miami one because David Caruso seems like an arrogant bastard all the time. It annoys me that he can never look at anyone straight on. He always has to look at them from the corner of his eyes.



I agree. They should have stopped at the first one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I agree. They should have stopped at the first one.




Actually, I liked Miami for a while because the main dude seemed kinda cool.  But I think after a season of that, he just became annoying like what Aurora said.  Maybe I just have a higher tolerance for his shenanigans than others.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I liked Miami for a while because the main dude seemed kinda cool.  But I think after a season of that, he just became annoying like what Aurora said.  Maybe I just have a higher tolerance for his shenanigans than others.



I watched part of one episode where David kept taking his sunglasses off  and back on again to emphasis his point. When he was finished he put them back on and walked into a dark room. I think his timing was off.


----------



## Aurora

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> holy monkeys.... last time i posted in here there was only 15ish pages at 2-3 posts a *day*..... i feel scared....



Why scared? It's not a conspiracy.......


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I agree. They should have stopped at the first one.



How was the CSI: NY episode last night? I was gonna watch it, but ended up switching over to the Spurs/Suns game.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How was the CSI: NY episode last night? I was gonna watch it, but ended up switching over to the Spurs/Suns game.



You are a sporty girl. 

It was ok. I liked the "alien". It was a missing paint-ball player. The crazy woman saw him on the ground with the paint all over him. Thinking the guy was a bleeding injured alien she captured him and held him in her bathroom. He had a bear trap on his ankle to keep him from escaping.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You are a sporty girl.



Is that a bad thing? Actually, I had a secondary reason for switching over. 
I really only like to watch basketball in person. I don't care for watching it on tv all that much. Of course, I _really_ prefer to play. I am one hell of a good point guard. Or at least I used to be. My record is 13 3-pointers in a row.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that a bad thing? Actually, I had a secondary reason for switching over.
> I really only like to watch basketball in person. I don't care for watching it on tv all that much. Of course, I _really_ prefer to play. I am one hell of a good point guard. Or at least I used to be. My record is 13 3-pointers in a row.



Nothing wrong with it. Means your comfortable with the Jocks and the Geeks.


----------



## Aeson

Bones was good. Did you watch it? I haven't watched Jericho yet.


----------



## Aurora

No, I didn't watch it. I have every episode of Jericho on my TIVO and I haven't watched a single one yet. One day I am just gonna have to do a marathon. I ended up doing the same thing last year with the 4400.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, I didn't watch it. I have every episode of Jericho on my TIVO and I haven't watched a single one yet. One day I am just gonna have to do a marathon. I ended up doing the same thing last year with the 4400.



Jericho could be a good show but I think it could run into the same problem as Lost, too many questions not enough answers.


----------



## Aurora

I never got into Lost. I had a problem first season with the TIVO not recording it, so since I couldn't see it from the beginning, I never tried to watch it. My neighbor has the DVD's, but I haven't borrowed them from him yet. Of course, as I am moving in a week or two, I probably won't get a chance. I need to borrow Deadwood from him though. I will definitely do that before I move.


----------



## Aurora

So Aeson, does your store have a computer that you surf the internet on, or did you bring one from home and set it up? 

And I don't think you answered my question (or if you did there are so many freaking posts in here that I missed it)......Are you the only one who works at the store?


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why scared? It's not a conspiracy.......




Lies!!! everythgin is a conspiracy!! or at least thats what the monkeys say


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why scared? It's not a conspiracy.......




Everything is a conspiracy.   And no I am not paranoid.  You are only paranoid if there is no threat.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that a bad thing? Actually, I had a secondary reason for switching over.
> I really only like to watch basketball in person. I don't care for watching it on tv all that much. Of course, I _really_ prefer to play. I am one hell of a good point guard. Or at least I used to be. My record is 13 3-pointers in a row.





daaaaaamn!   Not much for Basketball but I do enjoy Soccer.


----------



## megamania

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Lies!!! everythgin is a conspiracy!! or at least thats what the monkeys say





Brasssss Monkeys!



That song came into my head as I was reading your reply.  Scary.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So Aeson, does your store have a computer that you surf the internet on, or did you bring one from home and set it up?
> 
> And I don't think you answered my question (or if you did there are so many freaking posts in here that I missed it)......Are you the only one who works at the store?



We have a computer here. I may try to bring a computer in so I can play WOW when it's slow or after hours and let the traffic die down. I did answer so you must have missed it. I am the only one here. I plan to bring in help for the holidays but it is a one man show for now.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Brasssss Monkeys!



That funky monkey. Darn you, now it's in my head.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I may try to bring a computer in so I can play WOW when it's slow or after hours and let the traffic die down.



That's no fun. We'll never see you again 



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I did answer so you must have missed it. I am the only one here. I plan to bring in help for the holidays but it is a one man show for now.



No wonder you get bored.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Everyone has a different time pattern is all.   I pop in at 7am and 2:30pm for 10-15 minutes the from midnight to 1 or 1:30am.   That is my scheldule.



I find it funny that you have an ENWORLD schedule.....lol


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's no fun. We'll never see you again



Tru dat




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> No wonder you get bored.



It does get boring but some of the regulars are entertaining. There is a process server that comes in for notary and fax. He is always good for a laugh. He told me a story about one guy who traveled like he was the president. When he finally got a chance to talk to him he asked the guy for a hug. He had just served the guy with papers and wanted a hug. Man has BALLZ.


----------



## Aeson

I know this is old news but.....Doogie Howser is gay. I wonder if they will make Barney on "How I met your mother" gay. It could explain much of his behavior.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know this is old news but.....Doogie Howser is gay. I wonder if they will make Barney on "How I met your mother" gay. It could explain much of his behavior.



I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Aurora

Hey JDVN1,
Guess what I had today?


That's right, banana pudding. 

And let me tell you, it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey JDVN1,
> Guess what I had today?
> 
> 
> That's right, banana pudding.
> 
> And let me tell you, it was DELICIOUS!



You're mean


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> *You're* mean



Fixed it for you   

I never once said I was nice.


----------



## Aurora

Oh wait, I may have. 

All right, I am nice, but I like to cause trouble every now and then.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you
> 
> I never once said I was nice.



Thanks but I'll change it before Hypersmurf or one of the others see it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh wait, I may have.
> 
> All right, I am nice, but I like to cause trouble every now and then.



I think we all do.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thanks but I'll change it before Hypersmurf or one of the others see it.



 Hyp certainly likes to point out the grammar mistakes of others.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hyp certainly likes to point out the grammar mistakes of others.



Yep. He gave me grief over something I said yesterday.


----------



## Aeson

Almost time to go home.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Almost time to go home.



Well, that means we won't see you for the rest of the night


----------



## Aurora

I am going to dinner. See you hivers tonight!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to dinner. See you hivers tonight!



Bring us back something.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, that means we won't see you for the rest of the night



I'll stop back by later tonight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watched part of one episode where David kept taking his sunglasses off  and back on again to emphasis his point. When he was finished he put them back on and walked into a dark room. I think his timing was off.




Well, maybe it helps that I didn't watch the entire first season, but like every other.

Yes, yes, I know, this topic ended on the last page.


----------



## Aeson

It's the hive, no topic ever really ends.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the hive, no topic ever really ends.




So you're back!  Might be only us two here though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Criminal Minds is boring. I'm only half watching it.




I crashed before I could even think if watching Jericho...... dammit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> holy monkeys.... last time i posted in here there was only 15ish pages at 2-3 posts a *day*..... i feel scared....




Next time, don't stay gone for so long!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that a bad thing? Actually, I had a secondary reason for switching over.
> I really only like to watch basketball in person. I don't care for watching it on tv all that much. Of course, I _really_ prefer to play. I am one hell of a good point guard. Or at least I used to be. My record is 13 3-pointers in a row.




Cool!

I went to see the Charlotte Bobcats last week. It made pro basketball look more interesting 'cause the stadium gets the fans into it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I never got into Lost. I had a problem first season with the TIVO not recording it, so since I couldn't see it from the beginning, I never tried to watch it. My neighbor has the DVD's, but I haven't borrowed them from him yet. Of course, as I am moving in a week or two, I probably won't get a chance. I need to borrow Deadwood from him though. I will definitely do that before I move.




I was gonna watch Lost when they reran the pilot but ended up chatting with a friend via IM and never got to see it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey JDVN1,
> Guess what I had today?
> 
> 
> That's right, banana pudding.
> 
> And let me tell you, it was DELICIOUS!





ARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!

*wants banana pudding*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hyp certainly likes to point out the grammar mistakes of others.




Hyp: not just a rules lawyer anymore..... He's now into grammatical law.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the hive, no topic ever really ends.




Especially with me here when I play "catch up"....


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ARRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> *wants banana pudding*



Muhuhahahaha
I am so evil.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, maybe it helps that I didn't watch the entire first season, but like every other.



Ugh....and he doesn't annoy you?! I am telling you......arrogant bastard. (Not you, him) LOL Thought I'd clarify that for you.   
Everytime I see him all I can think of is when Ike does his impression of David Caruso's career on South Park. Hehehe


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ugh....and he doesn't annoy you?! I am telling you......arrogant bastard. (Not you, him) LOL Thought I'd clarify that for you.




He didn't at first, as I said, but he does now.  For some reason I thought it was kinda neat, but then it grew on my nerves and ug.  Oh, and I'm totally not an arrogant bastard.  




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Everytime I see him all I can think of is when Ike does his impression of David Caruso's career on South Park. Hehehe




Hrm, not sure if I've seen that.  Or maybe I have but forgot.


----------



## Aurora

You know who we haven't seen in awhile......Fru. 

I was checking out the dates fro GenCon next year. Anyone else here thinking of going? Nothing short of me dying is going to keep away next year. I was so going to go this year, but it's a long story and I'd say I won't name any names, but I will: Enkhidu. He was supposed to tell me if he decided to make a day trip, but NOOOOO.....Then he ended the weekend by snubbing Rel......now I am just rambling. I am going all 4 freaking days next year. Even if I have to go by myself.

Anyways, what are we all doing tonight? Fairly good football game on tonight, considering both teams are undefeated, but honestly, I am just not all that interested.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Muhuhahahaha
> I am so evil.




HEY! That's MY line!!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hm, not sure if I've seen that.  Or maybe I have but forgot.



It's in the episode where Ike gets abducted by aliens and Kyle is trying to get him to jump out of the spaceship and Ike won't do it. Then Kyle says "Ike, do your impression of David Caruso's career." So, Ike jumps, and while he is plummeting from the ship, he screams out "IT'S MY TURN." LOL Genius


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's in the episode where Ike gets abducted by aliens and Kyle is trying to get him to jump out of the spaceship and Ike won't do it. Then Kyle says "Ike, do your impression of David Caruso's career." So, Ike jumps, and while he is plummeting from the ship, he screams out "IT'S MY TURN." LOL Genius




Yep, I remember that one.  I think I didn't know David Caruso by name at that point in time, which is why I didn't recognize the ep immediately.

I am planning on going to GenCon next year.  Was gonna go with someone, but he couldn't make up his freakin mind about whether he wanted to go or not, but then it was too late and so we didn't go...

A DIFFERENT friend has agreed to go next year though.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bring us back something.



I brought you guys back chinese food. Mmmmmm chinese food. You only have until lunch tomorrow though to come claim it


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, I remember that one.  I think I didn't know David Caruso by name at that point in time, which is why I didn't recognize the ep immediately.
> 
> I am planning on going to GenCon next year.  Was gonna go with someone, but he couldn't make up his freakin mind about whether he wanted to go or not, but then it was too late and so we didn't go...
> 
> A DIFFERENT friend has agreed to go next year though.




Sweet!


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> I went to see the Charlotte Bobcats last week. It made pro basketball look more interesting 'cause the stadium gets the fans into it.



It is a lot more interesting to go to a game. Same with hockey. Hockey is pretty boring on tv. Of course, that's mainly cause you don't get to see all the fights


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep. He gave me grief over something I said yesterday.



 I saw.    You have to admit though, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I brought you guys back chinese food. Mmmmmm chinese food. You only have until lunch tomorrow though to come claim it




I'll take the Sweet and Sour Pork. Tell me where you live little girl and I'll come and get it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I saw.    You have to admit though, it was pretty funny.



It was but would have been funnier if was someone else.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll take the Sweet and Sour Pork. Tell me where you live little girl and I'll come and get it.



ROFL. 

1. I brought back Pad Thai and Chicken Fried rice

2. I dont think you can call me a little girl  I may be a bit old for that.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL.
> 
> 1. I brought back Pad Thai and Chicken Fried rice
> 
> 2. I dont think you can call me a little girl  I may be a bit old for that.



Dibs on the Chicken Fried rice.


Whatever you say you old bag.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Whatever you say you old bag.



You're older than I am


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're older than I am



Only physically. Mentally I'm 5.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only physically. Mentally I'm 5.



LOL. At least you can admit it......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL. At least you can admit it......



Most men don't have to admit it, they act it on a daily basis.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most men don't have to admit it, they act it on a daily basis.



LOL. I guess that is true. 


And don't call me an old bag again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most men don't have to admit it, they act it on a daily basis.




What's sad are those whose vocabulary isn't past that of a 5 year old, especially on message boards.


----------



## JonnyFive

megamania said:
			
		

> Brasssss Monkeys!
> 
> 
> 
> That song came into my head as I was reading your reply.  Scary.




one of the best songes ever


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> I brought you guys back chinese food. Mmmmmm chinese food. You only have until lunch tomorrow though to come claim it




ewwwwww.....


----------



## Dog Moon

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> one of the best songes ever




Gah!  No it's not!

All it does it repeat 'Brass monkey, the funky monkey' over and over again.


----------



## JonnyFive

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Gah!  No it's not!
> 
> All it does it repeat 'Brass monkey, the funky monkey' over and over again.




*Best song ever!!!!!*


----------



## Aurora

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> ewwwwww.....



What? You don't like chinese food?

There's something wrong with you.....


----------



## Dog Moon

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> *Best song ever!!!!!*




*NOOOO!!!*


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> What? You don't like chinese food?
> 
> There's something wrong with you.....




not chinese that has been pre-digested.....


----------



## megamania

am not!


----------



## megamania

Ah crikey-   I just got here and the animals got into something in the kitcken.... gotta go,  If I can I'll be back.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey JDVN1,
> Guess what I had today?
> 
> 
> That's right, banana pudding.
> 
> And let me tell you, it was DELICIOUS!



 Hey AURORA,
Guess what?

Me too. 

And let me tell you, it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## Aurora

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> not chinese that has been pre-digested.....



pre-digested?

What have you been smoking? 
I meant, I'll be eating it for lunch tomorrow if no one comes and claims it.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey AURORA,
> Guess what?
> 
> Me too.
> 
> And let me tell you, it was DELICIOUS!


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> pre-digested?
> 
> What have you been smoking?
> I meant, I'll be eating it for lunch tomorrow if no one comes and claims it.




smoking, nothing. hanging around, very very demented people (presnt company included)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> And don't call me an old bag again.



Yes Ma'am.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What's sad are those whose vocabulary isn't past that of a 5 year old, especially on message boards.



Are you commenting on my grammer also?


----------



## JonnyFive

whats banana pudding?


----------



## JonnyFive

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you commenting on my grammer also?




eh... i know my grammer sucks.... ENworld needs spellcheck


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you commenting on my grammer also?




Nope.  Vocabulary is different than grammar.  Although with that sentence, I could comment on your spelling, such as the word GRAMMER.


----------



## JonnyFive

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  Vocabulary is different than grammar.  Although with that sentence, I could comment on your spelling, such as the word GRAMMER.




grammer isn't a word? or it's spelled wrong? i can not spell to save my life....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> What? You don't like chinese food?
> 
> There's something wrong with you.....




Yup. He's got probs.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  Vocabulary is different than grammar.  Although with that sentence, I could comment on your spelling, such as the word GRAMMER.




 

Noticed that too, eh?   

What's bad is when you see spelling/grammar errors in a professional publication. ie. a magazine. Bought the new Pirates magazine and saw quite a few spelling errors in it. About as bad as WOTC's lax editing.....   

Maybe they have the same editorial staff....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> grammer isn't a word? or it's spelled wrong? i can not spell to save my life....





It's GRAMMAR.


----------



## JonnyFive

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's GRAMMAR.




told ya i can't spell....


----------



## Dog Moon

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> grammer isn't a word? or it's spelled wrong? i can not spell to save my life....




Technically both, but the former because of the latter question.  If the word isn't spelled correctly, I don't think it's a 'recognized' word.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes Ma'am.



I hope that was said with great fervor, young man.


----------



## Aurora

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> grammer isn't a word? or it's spelled wrong? i can not spell to save my life....



I tend to be quite good at spelling, and not bad at grammar. It's my typing that blows.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  Vocabulary is different than grammar.  Although with that sentence, I could comment on your spelling, such as the word GRAMMER.




Sorry. At home I use IE and at work I use Firefox. Firefox will spell check. I'm not good at spelling either. Get off my back will ya.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hope that was said with great fervor, young man.



I know you couldn't see but I stood up and saluted when I said it.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Noticed that too, eh?
> 
> What's bad is when you see spelling/grammar errors in a professional publication. ie. a magazine. Bought the new Pirates magazine and saw quite a few spelling errors in it. About as bad as WOTC's lax editing.....
> 
> Maybe they have the same editorial staff....



I'm not a professional writer. Good thing because I can't spell.


----------



## Aeson

D&D minis are on the way. I needed a plasticrack infusion.  
2 Angelfire Booster Pack   
2 Game War Drums Booster Pack
2 War of the Dragon Queen Booster Pack


----------



## Aeson

My War of the Dragon Queen came today. I got a Purple Worm and a Bluespawn Godslayer.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My War of the Dragon Queen came today. I got a Purple Worm and a Bluespawn Godslayer.



The Bluespawn Godslayer is pretty cool looking.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Bluespawn Godslayer is pretty cool looking.



Yes it is.


----------



## Aurora

So, tell me Aeson. If you are the only one who works at your store, how are you ever going to take a vacation?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Bluespawn Godslayer is pretty cool looking.





Its Barney with a sword and shield!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Its Barney with a sword and shield!



LOL.

DId you have to beat your dog last night? The last time my dog got into something in the kitchen at night, I made him sleep outside.


----------



## megamania

I got a 58 dollar bonus check today from of my jobs.   I am the owner of three more Bloodwar boosters.   Still no Succubus.   THE FIEND!


----------



## Aurora

Hey Aeson,  
I am eating your chicken fried rice.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL.
> 
> DId you have to beat your dog last night? The last time my dog got into something in the kitchen at night, I made him sleep outside.





The cats.   Normally I go upstairs and feed them when I get home.  This time I went directly to the computer in the hooby room.   They let me know what they thought of that.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I got a 58 dollar bonus check today from of my jobs.   I am the owner of three more Bloodwar boosters.   Still no Succubus.   THE FIEND!



You know, wives like presesnts too Mega.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, tell me Aeson. If you are the only one who works at your store, how are you ever going to take a vacation?



I've been pondering that very question. I guess no Dragoncon for me.


----------



## megamania

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> grammer isn't a word? or it's spelled wrong? i can not spell to save my life....




Me neither.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know, wives like presesnts too Mega.





No details- but she got something last night also.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson,
> I am eating your chicken fried rice.



I already licked it but if you want go ahead.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been pondering that very question. I guess no Dragoncon for me.



You can't tell yourself you can _never_ take another vacation! You'll have to hire a temp or something. What are you going to do if you ever get sick?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I already licked it but if you want go ahead.



As long as you don;t have any wierd diseases, I am fine with it.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's my typing that blows.





One finger typer here.    In high school I never understood why it was encouraged.   Now I understand.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> No details- but she got something last night also.



A Bluespawn Godslayer?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You can't tell yourself you can _never_ take another vacation! You'll have to hire a temp or something. What are you going to do if you ever get sick?





Not a problem.   He doesn't have time for it.   Just don't schedlue it in


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> A Bluespawn Godslayer?





eeer.   no.    No details except for it is for adults.  She liked.   THAT folks, is all that mattered.   



oh look- Grandma just blushed.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You can't tell yourself you can _never_ take another vacation! You'll have to hire a temp or something. What are you going to do if you ever get sick?



Honestly I'm not sure. I could ask the former owners mom (who ran the business for him) to come back to fill in I need. My parents are co-owners. They both work night jobs so it's possible for them to fill in for a few hours during the day. 

I just need to not get sick. I don't very often. My biggest problem will be my bad back but it hasn't bothered me yet.


----------



## megamania

Hokey smokes!  Creation Schema Storyhour is up to 11285 hits!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> eeer.   no.    No details except for it is for adults.  She liked.   THAT folks, is all that mattered.
> 
> 
> 
> oh look- Grandma just blushed.



No details is fine with me. I'm a voyeur but not with people I know.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Hokey smokes!  Creation Schema Storyhour is up to 11285 hits!



Must be one doozy of a story.


----------



## megamania

Time to go and redo my Mack thing.  Plastic Medical parts / assembly is becoming a real bore for me as of late.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> eeer.   no.    No details except for it is for adults.  She liked.   THAT folks, is all that mattered.
> 
> 
> 
> oh look- Grandma just blushed.



OH OH I got it. She got the Purple Worm.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Hokey smokes!  Creation Schema Storyhour is up to 11285 hits!



How many reg readers do you have?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Must be one doozy of a story.




Started 08/24/04 at first level.  Only one PC is an orginal.  He is 15th level and about 2000 points from 16th.

Gotta go.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> OH OH I got it. She got the Purple Worm.



LOL


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> OH OH I got it. She got the Purple Worm.




Something Ordered for her came in.   It was not just me.


----------



## Aeson

We're leaving some A-list material for the night shift.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> How many reg readers do you have?




I am guessing 20-30 regulars with another 10-20 lurkers.   Only one responder for CS.


----------



## megamania

'til midnite.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Honestly I'm not sure. I could ask the former owners mom (who ran the business for him) to come back to fill in I need. My parents are co-owners. They both work night jobs so it's possible for them to fill in for a few hours during the day.
> 
> I just need to not get sick. I don't very often. My biggest problem will be my bad back but it hasn't bothered me yet.



Bad back, eh? That sucks. I'll take my bad shoulders over a bad back any day. 

I think you need to work on this "never taking vacations" thing. Dog Moon and I are both going to GenCon next year (we discussed it a couple pages back) I think you should go too. Then we'll just need to convince Mega, JDVN, and Fru and Darth and whoever the hell else to come and we can have a Hivers clique.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I am guessing 20-30 regulars with another 10-20 lurkers.   Only one responder for CS.



I almost ALWAYS respond when I read something. Except for when I was ONLY lurking on this site and ONLY reading the SH that "Aurora" is in. It amazes me that so many people lurk and never post.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Bad back, eh? That sucks. I'll take my bad shoulders over a bad back any day.
> 
> I think you need to work on this "never taking vacations" thing. Dog Moon and I are both going to GenCon next year (we discussed it a couple pages back) I think you should go too. Then we'll just need to convince Mega, and Fru and Darth and whoever the hell else to come and we can have a Hivers clique.




I'm over weight and you add in the car wreck I was in 8 years ago my back is not in the best shape. 

I've wanted to go. Right now it's not in the cards. We spent a lot of money getting going here and I'm not getting paid yet because of it. We will see what next year brings. Whether I go or not I want to see pictures.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I almost ALWAYS respond when I read something. Except for when I was ONLY lurking on this site and ONLY reading the SH that "Aurora" is in. It amazes me that so many people lurk and never post.




I personally like to lurk. I also skulk and brood.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm over weight and you add in the car wreck I was in 8 years ago my back is not in the best shape.
> 
> I've wanted to go. Right now it's not in the cards. We spent a lot of money getting going here and I'm not getting paid yet because of it. We will see what next year brings. Whether I go or not I want to see pictures.



I take a lot of photos but am rarely in front of the camera (blame it on being a mom). We'll change that for GenCOn though I guess  I have so many freaking photos of my kid, I had to get an extra external hard drive for them. Plus, I have been going through and scanning old photos (childhood and high school).


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I personally like to lurk. I also skulk and brood.



LOL. Good to know.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL. Good to know.



Yeah that was me in the woods last week. just kidding.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I take a lot of photos but am rarely in front of the camera (blame it on being a mom). We'll change that for GenCOn though I guess  I have so many freaking photos of my kid, I had to get an extra external hard drive for them. Plus, I have been going through and scanning old photos (childhood and high school).



You need to teach your kid to hold the camera.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need to teach your kid to hold the camera.



She's 22 months old and I own a Nikon D70. I don't think so!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah that was me in the woods last week. just kidding.



Not funny. Ok it is....now, but only because I haven't spotted creepy guy again. 
I hated where I used to live. Once, I was in my apartment, alone, as someone was trying to break down my back door. That started a nice anxiety downward spiral for me that lasted about a year.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry. At home I use IE and at work I use Firefox. Firefox will spell check. I'm not good at spelling either. Get off my back will ya.




I'm pretty good at typing.  Probably because I've done it for a while now.  Was even typing to someone else's dictation for a little bit.  Even writing a story atm.  Almost done.  I'll let you know how long it is once I'm finished.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> One finger typer here.    In high school I never understood why it was encouraged.   Now I understand.




Huh?  One finger typing was encouraged?  Not at my schools.  We went through several different programs whose first goal was to attempt to drill in the home row typing thing and use ALL your fingers.

Me, I use about four, five if you include the pinky for when I hit return.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's 22 months old and I own a Nikon D70. I don't think so!




Well, if you teach her to hold it correctly and not throw it, then you shouldn't need to worry about the camera.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon- I liked your old avatar better. She was cute. Much cuter than this wierd blue octopus with goggles.......lol.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not funny. Ok it is....now, but only because I haven't spotted creepy guy again.
> I hated where I used to live. Once, I was in my apartment, alone, as someone was trying to break down my back door. That started a nice anxiety downward spiral for me that lasted about a year.



I know it can be scary. I shouldn't make light of it. 

I've never had to worry about someone breaking in. I'm sure it can very stressful.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, if you teach her to hold it correctly and not throw it, then you shouldn't need to worry about the camera.



I have a remote for the camera and I have a tripod, but then I'd have to take the video camera off of it. Hehehe


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's 22 months old and I own a Nikon D70. I don't think so!



Give it to Dog Moon. I'm sure he can hold it in his paws.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know it can be scary. I shouldn't make light of it.
> 
> I've never had to worry about someone breaking in. I'm sure it can very stressful.



I have a sense of humor about it now  D'Shai says I am paranoid though. Which I guess I am a bit. Of course, at the same time, I am a trusting fool. So, go figure.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dog Moon- I liked your old avatar better. She was cute. Much cuter than this wierd blue octopus with goggles.......lol.




Haha.  It's not an Octopus!  It's a Tachikoma.  

You need to watch more anime.  

Hrm, I don't think I have that other pic on my comp anymore...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dog Moon- I liked your old avatar better. She was cute. Much cuter than this wierd blue octopus with goggles.......lol.




Okay, fine, I changed it back.

And if you like, here's the pic I stole it from [which, IMO, is just AWESOM!]: Gothic Rei


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, fine, I changed it back.
> 
> And if you like, here's the pic I stole it from [which, IMO, is just AWESOM!]: Gothic Rei



Was she in Evangelion?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Was she in Evangelion?




Yep.


----------



## Aurora

WHat are we all changing our avatars now? I'm not changing mine. I like my Aurora avatar.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHat are we all changing our avatars now? I'm not changing mine. I like my Aurora avatar.



I've had mine for awhile. I thought I would change it. I can't get a pic small enough so I have to go with what they offer.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've had mine for awhile. I thought I would change it. I can't get a pic small enough so I have to go with what they offer.



You can resize uploaded photos at photobucket.com. I think they even have an "avatar size" option.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep.



I sorta liked the series. Not sure what they wanted to do with it. It seemed to me that the show got a little jumbled at the end. 


Have you heard any details on the live action version? 


I've seen a live action Sailormoon, Your Under Arrest and Cutie Honey.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, fine, I changed it back.
> 
> And if you like, here's the pic I stole it from [which, IMO, is just AWESOM!]: Gothic Rei



That had to have been drawn by a man. LOL. Is she saying "Shhh" or is she sucking on something


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That had to have been drawn by a man. LOL. Is she saying "Shhh" or is she sucking on something



I thought it was a SHHH when I saw his avatar but after seeing the original picture I think it is something else.


----------



## Aeson

The whistle is about to blow. So I'm getting out of here. 

I have a problem maybe you guys can help with. A customer called and said he sent something through me via Fedex. He had brought in several things and as far as my records show this was not one of them. I called Fedex and they have no record of a shipment to that address. The guy used his own account so really is just a drop off with me doing the paperwork. The thing is I can't find the paperwork. 1 of 2 things happened, either I sent it to the wrong address or he misplaced it and thought he brought it in with the other stuff. I want to make sure he stays happy. While he isn't paying me to ship, I still get money from Fedex for the drop off.


----------



## Dog Moon

It's a yellow popsicle!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The whistle is about to blow. So I'm getting out of here.
> 
> I have a problem maybe you guys can help with.



He drops off stuff without getting a reciept? Or a tracking number? Did you ask him if he ever uses anyone else to ship stuff or another company other than FedEx? Are you the one who addresses the boxes for him? Since you already checked your paperwork and spoke with FedEx, the only thing you can do is be honest with him and tell him you have no record of it.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's a yellow popsicle!



Do Goth faeries eat a lot of yellow popsicles?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do Goth faeries eat a lot of yellow popsicles?




Well, if you look at this picture, she always is, so I must assume so.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, if you look at this picture, she always is, so I must assume so.



Every time you look at the _same_ picture. LOL.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He drops off stuff without getting a reciept? Or a tracking number? Did you ask him if he ever uses anyone else to ship stuff or another company other than FedEx? Are you the one who addresses the boxes for him? Since you already checked your paperwork and spoke with FedEx, the only thing you can do is be honest with him and tell him you have no record of it.



It was on his account so no reciept. I still make mistakes because I'm still new at it. If he brought it in, it went out. I printed labels for the stuff he sent that day. 

I have told him I don't have paperwork for it. I guess if he tracks it down we will deal with it then. He said he would call the other people he sent stuff to and check if they got it by mistake. There is little chance it went to someone other than his people because he was the only customer I had at the time. 

In the future I need to make sure I do it correctly and use the airbill instead of printing a label. It's more time consuming but there is more of a paper trail.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do Goth faeries eat a lot of yellow popsicles?



That's his story and he's sticking to it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> In the future I need to make sure I do it correctly and use the airbill instead of printing a label. It's more time consuming but there is more of a paper trail.




Paper trails and keeping records is important.  Where I work, whenever we send a fax, we keep the Fax Call Report which says whether or not the fax was successfully sent.  It's nice to know when someone asks if something has been sent; can look at the report in the file and know for a fact that on our end, it was sent successfully.  If something wasn't sent, the problem wasn't on our side.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Every time you look at the _same_ picture. LOL.




AND my Avatar.


----------



## Aurora

Oh god! I hit 527 posts and didn't even realize it! I could have at least done something cool for my 527th post! (I know you all must be perplexed.) 527 is the ultimate number in the universe. Don't question - just accept. My normal username on most sites has 527 in it. *sigh* Oh well.


----------



## Aurora

Is there _anything_ good on tv tonight? So far, everything seems to suck. I'm trying to watch ghost whisperer, but man is it terrible.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is there _anything_ good on tv tonight? So far, everything seems to suck. I'm trying to watch ghost whisperer, but man is it terrible.




Oh man, I forgot about Battlestar Galactica!  Was busy watching Borat on Letterman, O'Brien, and Leno on Youtube.


----------



## Aurora

It's no wonder I normally go out on Friday nights, tv on Friday night is not very good. Closer to Home isn't too terrible. It has the chick from Committed in it. I was so mad when they canceled that show last year. Or was it the year before? I don't remember. Borat looks pretty funny. I want to go see the movie. I also want to see Stranger than Fiction. I think that looks funny.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, friend and I were gonna go see Borat, but he ended up getting guilt tripped into doing something he had planned on skipping, so looks like I'll see it next week.

I don't know any of the shows you mentioned.  Watching two shows atm, and only cause they've been recommended on EnWorld.  Guess those shows don't have as much hype to catch my attention or I simply just missed them.  [Not a fan of the TV]


----------



## Aurora

Well, I normally never watch tv on Fri nights. I switched over to TNT and am watching the end of Gone in 60 Seconds. Angelina is hot in that movie, but I think she looks a bit _too_ thin. SHe looks crack-addict thin.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I normally never watch tv on Fri nights. I switched over to TNT and am watching the end of Gone in 60 Seconds. Angelina is hot in that movie, but I think she looks a bit _too_ thin. SHe looks crack-addict thin.




I don't remember what she looks like specifically in that movie.

I liked the nice looking cars, but beyond that and the car chase at the end of the movie, I couldn't stand the movie more than one time through.  Was too long of a movie to make it worth watching more than that.

Huh, just realized that I bought se7en like a month ago and yet I haven't watched it yet.  Crap.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't remember what she looks like specifically in that movie.
> 
> I liked the nice looking cars, but beyond that and the car chase at the end of the movie, I couldn't stand the movie more than one time through.  Was too long of a movie to make it worth watching more than that.
> 
> Huh, just realized that I bought se7en like a month ago and yet I haven't watched it yet.  Crap.



That's why I switched over to watch the _end_ of the movie.  The cars are nice in the movie. I wouldn't mind owning a '67 Shelby Mustang. One of the guys I dated off and on in HS had a '68 Mustang and it was nice, but it wasn't a '67. Funny though, I _only_ like the older mustangs. Starting in the 80's, they just went downhill. This last year's model isn't too terrible since they kind of went back to the old styling, but if I was given one, I'd prolly sell it and buy something else.

WHat is se7en?


----------



## Aurora

I just got done baking chocolate chip cookies. _God that sounds domestic of me._
Oh well. I am going to bed to watch stuff recorded on my upstairs DVR. See you hivers tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHat is se7en?




It's an excellent movie, IMO, about the 7 deadly sins.  Stars Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey, and, uh, some blond chick.     Basically, murders start happening in the way of the 7 sins.  So like Gluttony dies GINORMOUS having been forced to literally eat until he died, for example.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just got done baking chocolate chip cookies. _God that sounds domestic of me._
> Oh well. I am going to bed to watch stuff recorded on my upstairs DVR. See you hivers tomorrow.




Wish I had cookies.  Thinking about making a bowl of cereal...


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's an excellent movie, IMO, about the 7 deadly sins.  Stars Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey, and, uh, some blond chick.     Basically, murders start happening in the way of the 7 sins.  So like Gluttony dies GINORMOUS having been forced to literally eat until he died, for example.



Oh yeah, I remember that movie. Kevin SPacey does a great job in that movie. The blonde would be Gwyneth Paltrow  Or giraffe-neck as I call her. I think that was one of her first roles. I liked her in Shakespeare In Love. Good flick. Although a bit of a chick flick I must admit. I don't normally watch those. 
I prolly own 30 DVD's of movies that I haven't watched yet. So, don't feel bad about owning _one_ that you haven't watched yet. LOL


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wish I had cookies.  Thinking about making a bowl of cereal...





Cheese and Crackers for me

allo folks


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's an excellent movie, IMO, about the 7 deadly sins.  Stars Brad Pitt, Morgan Freeman, Kevin Spacey, and, uh, some blond chick.     Basically, murders start happening in the way of the 7 sins.  So like Gluttony dies GINORMOUS having been forced to literally eat until he died, for example.




Freaky movie.  I don't know which was worse-  the fact this stuff was graphically depicted or that some no one understood except for me.   That says something about me.  Good or Bad I'm not sure.


----------



## megamania

Everyone has left...........................  bye.


----------



## megamania

Almost 1am .... and no one here......   guess I'll finish seeing The Abyss.   Have a good one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Back.  Sorry.  Was watching a couple of episode of Nip/Tuck.  Bought the second season a little while ago when it was cheap and haven't QUITE finished it yet.  Totally an awesome show except that in the second season, there's too much guy butt.  Back now though...unfortunately, you probably left.  Ah well, such is the Hivemind.


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> Bad back, eh? That sucks. I'll take my bad shoulders over a bad back any day.
> 
> I think you need to work on this "never taking vacations" thing. Dog Moon and I are both going to GenCon next year (we discussed it a couple pages back) I think you should go too. Then we'll just need to convince Mega, JDVN, and Fru and Darth and whoever the hell else to come and we can have a Hivers clique.




what and when is gencon, exactly?


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just got done baking chocolate chip cookies. _God that sounds domestic of me._




oooo i want some.... you can have some of my pumpkin pie


----------



## Aeson

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> what and when is gencon, exactly?



Gencon is the second biggest geekfest right after Dragoncon. Ok not really. Gencon is THE biggest geekfest on the planet. It's a gaming con. I think they have 2 or 3 in different cities at different times of the year.


----------



## Aeson

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> oooo i want some.... you can have some of my pumpkin pie



I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for some cookies and pie today.


----------



## Aeson

Advocatus Diaboli said:


> The mods and admins you know are a front. There is a Second Foundation, subtly controlling the Cirvus using sophisticated psychohistorical mathematics. The secret masters are Aeson, kolvar and shalimar.




According to this I am a puppet master over at Circvs Maximvs.


----------



## Aurora

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> what and when is gencon, exactly?



Aeson already answered "what", so here is "when":
August 16-19, 2007
I believe there is an ENWorld dinner of some sort in Indy a couple days before the event actually starts. 

http://www.gencon.com/2007/indy/default.aspx


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> According to this I am a puppet master over at Circvs Maximvs.



Who knew?   

I registered over there, but don't see myself posting. Same as NL, I lurk and I do the daily trivia over there, but that is it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Who knew?
> 
> I registered over there, but don't see myself posting. Same as NL, I lurk and I do the daily trivia over there, but that is it.



AD knew and now I've sent my lawyers after him. He has some restraining order against assassins. Lawyers are my best weapon now. 


It is not a grandma friendly site. I like it to a degree. Thread I posted the quote from has some really funny stuff. 

Advice on the trivia if it's from reveal don't Google the answer. He hates that.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Advice on the trivia if it's from reveal don't Google the answer. He hates that.



I play the trivia on NL, not CM.

Speaking of reveal, you are cracking me up with your razzing him.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I play the trivia on NL, not CM.
> 
> Speaking of reveal, you are cracking me up with your razzing him.



He would do the same. I'm curious to see how spiteful he can be. I want to see if he will negrep me on CM for stuff here.


----------



## Aeson

Man I'm hungry. Any Chicken fried rice, chocolate chip cookies, banana pudding or pumpkin pie left?


----------



## megamania

allo.  How goes it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Man I'm hungry. Any Chicken fried rice, chocolate chip cookies, banana pudding or pumpkin pie left?




No, but I do have some cereal.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, but I do have some cereal.



Thanks.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> allo.  How goes it?



Not too bad. I'm about to leave and go home. I'll see you guys when I get there.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thanks.




Np.  Almost out of milk though.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Man I'm hungry. Any Chicken fried rice, chocolate chip cookies, banana pudding or pumpkin pie left?



There's only one choc chip cookie left, and it's Kylee's. You'll have to fight her for it


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> allo.  How goes it?



Not bad. I am spending my day packing and moving, and jumping in here every now and then.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Np.  Almost out of milk though.



No worries. I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> There's only one choc chip cookie left, and it's Kylee's. You'll have to fight her for it



Just remember I fight dirty. I poke and pull hair. I'm not afair to get into a slap fight either.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just remember I fight dirty. I poke and pull hair. I'm not afair to get into a slap fight either.



 
Kylee is a pretty tough little girl. However, it would get especially interesting when her mother had to jump in to help out. I hear she fights _especially_ dirty.


----------



## Aurora

Man, I thought that Georgia didn't have a chance in this game. They are really beating up Auburn.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Man, I thought that Georgia didn't have a chance in this game. They are really beating up Auburn.



I watched part of the game. I flipped back and forth between the UGA and GT game. I took a nap safe in the knowledge UGA was slaughtering the Tigers. GT won also. Yippy!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watched part of the game. I flipped back and forth between the UGA and GT game. I took a nap safe in the knowledge UGA was slaughtering the Tigers. GT won also. Yippy!!!!



Wish *I* could have taken a nap today.  :\ My little kobold is still sick and she has been especially needy and whiney. I shouldn't complain though, 95% of the time she is a perfect little angel.


----------



## Aurora

It must be bad weather outside because my satellite is pixelating. Stupid Ohio weather.


----------



## Aurora

What is everybody doing this weekend?


I am prolly going to the movies tonight with my girlfriend. Tomorrow night I get to game! Hooray! I am so excited. Except we don't get to do our regular campaign because Fett can't come, so we are running a new first level one. We are getting near the end of our regular campaign. We've been playing these characters for 4 years now and we are 17th level. I'll miss playing Aurora though. She's the first character I ever played. (Yes, I have only been playing D&D for 4 years.)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is everybody doing this weekend?
> 
> 
> I am prolly going to the movies tonight with my girlfriend. Tomorrow night I get to game! Hooray! I am so excited. Except we don't get to do our regular campaign because Fett can't come, so we are running a new first level one. We are getting near the end of our regular campaign. We've been playing these characters for 4 years now and we are 17th level. I'll miss playing Aurora though. She's the first character I ever played. (Yes, I have only been playing D&D for 4 years.)



You said you were spoken for, you didn't say it was another girl. That explains a lot. 

My plan is to play WOW of course.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You said you were spoken for, you didn't say it was another girl.



Girls are allowed to refer to their girlfriends w/out them being _girl_friends.   


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> That explains a lot.



And if I were, what _exactly_ would it explain?     


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> My plan is to play WOW of course.



Of course. So we won't see you anymore this weekend then?


----------



## Aurora

Hey hivers, our "Delete Me" thread has now crossed over to a "hot topic". So, we now have 3 "hot" threads going. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Girls are allowed to refer to their girlfriends w/out them being _girl_friends.
> 
> And if I were, what _exactly_ would it explain?
> 
> Of course. So we won't see you anymore this weekend then?




I was just joking around.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was just joking around.



I knew that!


----------



## Aurora

Damn it is dead in here tonight. I know......it's a Saturday. You all have better things to do, but really! Where the heck is everybody! All the forums seem to be dead.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn it is dead in here tonight. I know......it's a Saturday. You all have better things to do, but really! Where the heck is everybody! All the forums seem to be dead.



Everyone is busy on the weekends. It's always slow. I'm playing WOW but I'm flying so I thought I would pop in.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone is busy on the weekends. It's always slow. I'm playing WOW but I'm flying so I thought I would pop in.



That sounds fun. Maybe I should break out Diablo 2 and play it. Or maybe I'll sign on to IM and bother people


----------



## Aurora

On second thought, D'Shai decided to come home. So, when he gets here, I'm leaving. LOL See you all later tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## megamania

Once more I missed everyone.   Failed getting my last figure from Bloodwar.  The auction had a few minutes to go and for two Succubi It was going for 20+ bucks.   Are people nuts!   The Ral Partha version is so much better and to the point- sexier (it is much of what a Succubi is about afterall).   I refuse to spend that much just to complete the set.   I'll try again in a few weeks once the crazies are done bidding.

Otherwise I need to work on tommorrow's game.   Traps for 15th level PCs.   Not easy to construct / design then Sahguin and finally the Crimson Ship.   Still debating what 14-15th level creature to have the Captain use.

After that its back to a now ravaged Stormreach where a certain PO'd Blue Dragon just attacked the Emerald Claw even as the Warforged are coming.

'Til tommorrow midnite-


----------



## Aurora

What? I show up at midnight for once and you got on earlier? Terrible!


----------



## JonnyFive

Aeson said:
			
		

> Man I'm hungry. Any Chicken fried rice, chocolate chip cookies, banana pudding or pumpkin pie left?




lots of pie left.... i made 6 and have eaten 1 and given 2 away


----------



## JonnyFive

Aeson said:
			
		

> My plan is to play WOW of course.




WOW will rot yer brain


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn it is dead in here tonight. I know......it's a Saturday. You all have better things to do, but really! Where the heck is everybody! All the forums seem to be dead.





i just work up darn it!


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey hivers, our "Delete Me" thread has now crossed over to a "hot topic". So, we now have 3 "hot" threads going. LOL




umm what is the "delete me" thread?


----------



## JonnyFive

so i decided to start watching bleach after watching naruto for the last several months, just cause dattebayo takes the time to sub it... its really really good (IMHO)...  anybody know of any other slightly obscure anime thats on par?


----------



## megamania

Appears I have arrived once more to no one being home.


Shheeeesh.  Its enough to get a complex.   Tommorrow's adventure is done and I'm printing it now.  Huge Elder Fire Elementals, Huge Black Dragons and Slaughterstone Evis. along with many just plain nasty traps.   Fun should be had by all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then we'll just need to convince Mega, JDVN, and Fru and Darth and whoever the hell else to come and we can have a Hivers clique.



It won't take much convincing, just a lot of money. 

GenCon is expensive!


----------



## JonnyFive

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears I have arrived once more to no one being home.
> 
> 
> Shheeeesh.  Its enough to get a complex.   Tommorrow's adventure is done and I'm printing it now.  Huge Elder Fire Elementals, Huge Black Dragons and Slaughterstone Evis. along with many just plain nasty traps.   Fun should be had by all.




so i count as nobody?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn it is dead in here tonight. I know......it's a Saturday. You all have better things to do, but really! Where the heck is everybody! All the forums seem to be dead.




I just got home from gaming.    Doing Age of Worms.  Got another death just before ending against an ANNOYING freaking Devil [not me; haven't died yet].


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I just got home from gaming.    Doing Age of Worms.  Got another death just before ending against an ANNOYING freaking Devil [not me; haven't died yet].



4 years and my character is the only one in our current campaign to never die. Everyone else has died and been raised at least once. Of course, Aurora tries to stay out of combat, cause if she does die, like everyone else, she loses her soul......f%@&*ing Dream Demon.
A lot of people are doing Age of Worms. DId it come out recently? D'Shai rarely runs modules. The last time he did it was years ago. He ran Sunless Citadel when he was finishing up his Bachelor's because he  just didn't have a lot of time to devote to coming up with his own material.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It won't take much convincing, just a lot of money.
> 
> GenCon is expensive!



Well, you've got like 10 months. Start saving


----------



## Aurora

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> umm what is the "delete me" thread?



It's in the same forum that this thread is in. RIght now, it seems to be the place to post jokes, per Aeson's suggestion.


----------



## Aeson

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> WOW will rot yer brain



Yes it will. Ain't it grand?


----------



## Aeson

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> lots of pie left.... i made 6 and have eaten 1 and given 2 away



Sounds like my mom when she's making pies for Thanksgiving. Makes a bunch of pies for several different dinners and a couple just for my aunt.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's in the same forum that this thread is in. RIght now, it seems to be the place to post jokes, per Aeson's suggestion.



What she said. If you go there you have to post a joke. It doesn't even have to be original. All mine are coming from websites. Tell all your friends. We want it to be the ENWorld Comdey Corner.


----------



## JonnyFive

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like my mom when she's making pies for Thanksgiving. Makes a bunch of pies for several different dinners and a couple just for my aunt.




heh i origonaly was going to make 3.... then i relized i had doubled the recipy... a short time later i hade 6 pies


----------



## Aurora

I like pie.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 4 years and my character is the only one in our current campaign to never die. Everyone else has died and been raised at least once. Of course, Aurora tries to stay out of combat, cause if she does die, like everyone else, she loses her soul......f%@&*ing Dream Demon.




Dream Demon?  Never heard of it.  Where's that from?



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> A lot of people are doing Age of Worms. DId it come out recently? D'Shai rarely runs modules. The last time he did it was years ago. He ran Sunless Citadel when he was finishing up his Bachelor's because he  just didn't have a lot of time to devote to coming up with his own material.




Well, it actually started a while ago, but it's not surprising that many groups are still playing it considering the adventure path goes from levels 1-20.  Our group, however, is making swift progress through it, though partly/mainly? due to the fact that we play for like 10 hours each Saturday.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dream Demon?  Never heard of it.  Where's that from?



The Dream Demon I believe is one of D'Shai's creations but I could be wrong. He is one of our BBEG's. In D'Shai's world, the drow are the collectors of souls working for the god of death. They are quite powerful and something to be feared. We owed a debt to the drow and our debt was bought by the Dream Demon. (He had tried to tempt us all previously and failed) So, long story short, he owns the souls of the 4 main members of our group. Now, we have to try and defeat him to gain back possession of our souls. This sub-plot has been running for about 2 years now, I think. D'Shai's got him statted. He's quite a badass. I am sure he'll be added to the Rogue's Gallery eventually when he enters the story hour (they are like 3 years behind in writing it).



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, it actually started a while ago, but it's not surprising that many groups are still playing it considering the adventure path goes from levels 1-20.  Our group, however, is making swift progress through it, though partly/mainly? due to the fact that we play for like 10 hours each Saturday.



10 hours every Saturday? That freaking rocks. We get in about 5 hours 2 out of every 3 Sundays a month. Do you game until like 3am? That must be nice. Every few months we do an all day session, but they are too few and far between. But because 2 of our guys are married w/kids they don't have as much time.


----------



## megamania

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> so i count as nobody?





1 hour and 14 minutes between your last post and mine.   Appeared all were gone.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, you've got like 10 months. Start saving





Tried- the best I can do is 100 a month and the figures eat that up every four months when released.

Some day I do wish to go to a con otherthan one in Vermont with an attendance of only 200.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dream Demon?  Never heard of it.  Where's that from?.





I think I saw it in a Dragon or Dungeon magazine this year.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> 10 hours every Saturday? That freaking rocks. We get in about 5 hours 2 out of every 3 Sundays a month. Do you game until like 3am? That must be nice. Every few months we do an all day session, but they are too few and far between. But because 2 of our guys are married w/kids they don't have as much time.





I get together every second weekend for 5 hours.  Try to work on either my kid's game or my own run games once a month as well for a few hours.   Starting to want to do Darksun again.


----------



## megamania

Appears I have mioseed everyone....yet again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 10 hours every Saturday? That freaking rocks. We get in about 5 hours 2 out of every 3 Sundays a month. Do you game until like 3am? That must be nice. Every few months we do an all day session, but they are too few and far between. But because 2 of our guys are married w/kids they don't have as much time.




Yeah, we try to get there about 1pm on Saturday and for the most part are successful.  We start after about a half hour.  Then we play till generally 12-2am, depending on how tired we are, taking time off, of course, to eat.  We get pizza cause we're too lazy to go anywhere and it's cool to have food for the rest of the night as well, snacking until we're done playing or the pizza's gone.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears I have mioseed everyone....yet again.




I'm here!  Was just busy for a little bit.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm here!  Was just busy for a little bit.





'Allo!   als I have to go already.  Stewarts is calling.   Back around midnight though I may be concentrating on writing my Storyhour instead of posting.   Til then.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> 'Allo!   als I have to go already.  Stewarts is calling.   Back around midnight though I may be concentrating on writing my Storyhour instead of posting.   Til then.




Midnight?  I'll prolly be sleeping by then.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, it actually started a while ago, but it's not surprising that many groups are still playing it considering the adventure path goes from levels 1-20.  Our group, however, is making swift progress through it, though partly/mainly? due to the fact that we play for like 10 hours each Saturday.




Back when I started gaming it was all weekend long. We started on Friday night and went until Monday morning. I long for those days once again.


----------



## Aurora

Our "other" threads are getting more posts than this one. I am hungry. What do I want to eat?


----------



## Aurora

New Family Guy tonight........Yay!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Our "other" threads are getting more posts than this one.




Let's try to make them ALL 1400 posts long!


Man, that would a LOT of posting.


----------



## Aurora

I don't know, my post count has risen by 500 in the last month, so I think we could do it


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know, my post count has risen by 500 in the last month, so I think we could do it




And how many of that has been from these 3 threads?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And how many of that has been from these 3 threads?



Most all of them.


----------



## Aurora

All right Mega, Dog Moon and I are both here at midnight. Where are you?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right Mega, Dog Moon and I are both here at midnight. Where are you?!




Midnight?  Nah, it's 11.09, and I plan to be asleep before midnight.


----------



## Aurora

It's midnight _his_ time!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's midnight _his_ time!




He posted in a different thread.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right Mega, Dog Moon and I are both here at midnight. Where are you?!





Tripping and stumbling into the room....   errr... hi.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> He posted in a different thread.




And NOW in this one.

Woohoo!  I quoted myself!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> He posted in a different thread.




That was then.... this is now....



Today is the yesterday I will worry about tommorrow.....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And NOW in this one.
> 
> Woohoo!  I quoted myself!




I've been known to do that a few times myself.   Happens when I talk to myself.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> I've been known to do that a few times myself.   Happens when I talk to myself.





see what I mean?


----------



## Dog Moon

And how often do you talk to yourself?


----------



## Aurora

Talking to oneself is a sign of intelligence.......I'll just keep telling myself that......


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I'm gonna have to talk to myself, and others, later, cause I'm going to sleep now.  Having to wake up at 7am sucks...


----------



## Aurora

*waves goodbye to Dog Moon*

I too am going to hit the hay. Night!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And how often do you talk to yourself?




All the time, even when I'm alone.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Talking to oneself is a sign of intelligence.......I'll just keep telling myself that......




he.....(trying not to laugh)....hee..... (trying not to snort) (9fails miserably))


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm gonna have to talk to myself, and others, later, cause I'm going to sleep now.  Having to wake up at 7am sucks...




I gotcha beat.   6:15 or if I sleep in- 6:30 so that I may get the kids up, dressed, fed and packed for school.   Then off to work by 7:45 and return after 2 only to leave again at 3 so as only to return at midnight.....



guess I don't so much talk to myself as mumble and yawn.....


----------



## megamania

I remember one hivemind where I talked to myself.


----------



## megamania

Everyone left and I wasn't ready to sleep yet (still have soda left!) so I entertained myself.


----------



## megamania

Kinda like now


----------



## megamania

Stupid 30 second rule.........


----------



## megamania

hellooooooo.   Anyone left?











sniff   I'm alone.... again.......buggers me.   That sucks.


----------



## JonnyFive

*slaps megamania* get ahold of yerself man!!


----------



## megamania

huh?   oh hi.


----------



## megamania

Hate to do it, but its 1:15 and I gotta be up by 6:30 to get the kids to school before working til midnight.

I'll have to wait to talk to you and myself until then.


----------



## JonnyFive

np, anybody else here then?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, you've got like 10 months. Start saving



 From what I've heard about GenCon, I'd need around $1000. I dont' think I can save that much in 10 months.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate to do it, but its 1:15 and I gotta be up by 6:30 to get the kids to school before working til midnight.
> 
> I'll have to wait to talk to you and myself until then.



 Well, I used to have a schedule more fitting to posting with you.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate to do it, but its 1:15 and I gotta be up by 6:30 to get the kids to school before working til midnight.
> 
> I'll have to wait to talk to you and myself until then.



So, what you are saying. is that you only sleep like 5 hours a night? That's insane. I would be a zombie. Of course, here I am, up after less than 5 hours of sleep, but that is because of a sick child and I will be going back to bed momentarily. I require at least 9 hours of sleep a night to function rationally. I like to sleep. It's probably my second favorite activity. I used to sleep around 14 hours a night. Probably still would if my little one would allow it.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I used to have a schedule more fitting to posting with you.



before you went and got a girlfriend?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, what you are saying. is that you only sleep like 5 hours a night? That's insane. I would be a zombie. Of course, here I am, up after less than 5 hours of sleep, but that is because of a sick child and I will be going back to bed momentarily. I require at least 9 hours of sleep a night to function rationally. I like to sleep. It's probably my second favorite activity. I used to sleep around 14 hours a night. Probably still would if my little one would allow it.




Hehe.  I was just about to post something similar, except for the child part.  Wish I could go on so little sleep.  Well, I can do it for a single day, go on five hours of sleep, but if I do that two nights in a row, I totally suffer the second day.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> he.....(trying not to laugh)....hee..... (trying not to snort) (9fails miserably))



Happy I could be of service
*takes a bow*


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, what you are saying. is that you only sleep like 5 hours a night? That's insane. I would be a zombie. Of course, here I am, up after less than 5 hours of sleep, but that is because of a sick child and I will be going back to bed momentarily. I require at least 9 hours of sleep a night to function rationally. I like to sleep. It's probably my second favorite activity. I used to sleep around 14 hours a night. Probably still would if my little one would allow it.





mmm sleep is good. unless yer dead... then sleep turns you into a zombie and you get used as fodder for evil litches of doom!!


----------



## Aeson

I like sleep. I wish I could get more of it.


----------



## JonnyFive

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like sleep. I wish I could get more of it.




stop playing WOW


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> before you went and got a girlfriend?



 Precisely.

And today's our one-month anniversary.


----------



## Jdvn1

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> stop playing WOW



 Hear hear!


----------



## Aeson

Is there a do not call list for fax machines? I get spam faxes everyday. I want it to end.


----------



## Aurora

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> mmm sleep is good. unless yer dead... then sleep turns you into a zombie and you get used as fodder for evil litches of doom!!



NO zombies! We have a zombie escape plan in my current house, it involoves my neighbor and his shotguns. However, in my new house that isn't gonna work......must come up with new plan.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is there a do not call list for fax machines? I get spam faxes everyday. I want it to end.



http://www.junkfax.org/


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Precisely.
> 
> And today's our one-month anniversary.



Congrats!


----------



## Aurora

Well, I had to go to the dentist this morning. I hate going to the dentist. After checkups every 6 mos for years and 7.5 years of braces one might think that I would be used to having my teeth abused, but I'm not. I still hate going. 

On a happy note, I had chinese food for lunch. Yum, chinese food.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> http://www.junkfax.org/



 My hero.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I had to go to the dentist this morning. I hate going to the dentist. After checkups every 6 mos for years and 7.5 years of braces one might think that I would be used to having my teeth abused, but I'm not. I still hate going.
> 
> On a happy note, I had chinese food for lunch. Yum, chinese food.



I had some Campbell's Select Chicken with egg noodles. I know it's not the same.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My hero.



My google-foo is strong.

_Sweet, I'm somebody's hero....._


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> NO zombies! We have a zombie escape plan in my current house, it involoves my neighbor and his shotguns. However, in my new house that isn't gonna work......must come up with new plan.



My plan is to be bitten and join the collective. No that's my plan for vampires. What was it for Zombies again? Oh yeah run and scream in terror like a little girl.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My google-foo is strong.
> 
> _Sweet, I'm somebody's hero....._



Your a hero to your daughter everyday. 











Your also a hero to your husband when you let him do that special thing he likes.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My plan is to be bitten and join the collective. No that's my plan for vampires. What was it for Zombies again? Oh yeah run and scream in terror like a little girl.



Bahahahahaha

Vampire, that I would do, but definitely not zombies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> On a happy note, I had chinese food for lunch. Yum, chinese food.



... Stop that! Now I really want Chinese food!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your also a hero to your husband when you let him do that special thing he likes.



Hmmmmm, I was gonna say something, but I changed my mind.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Stop that! Now I really want Chinese food!



Muhuhuhuhahahaha

Mmmmmmmm chinese food
Sweet & Sour Pork
Moo goo gai pan
Chicken fried rice
Mongolian Beef
Egg rolls
Hot & Sour soup
Crag Rangoon


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Muhuhuhuhahahaha
> 
> Mmmmmmmm chinese food
> Sweet & Sour Pork
> Moo goo gai pan
> Chicken fried rice
> Mongolian Beef
> Egg rolls
> Hot & Sour soup
> Crag Rangoon



You ate all that for lunch? My goodness you have a healthy appetite.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, I was gonna say something, but I changed my mind.



Prolly a good thing but you know you want to.


----------



## Aurora

Of course I do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Crag Rangoon?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You ate all that for lunch? My goodness you have a healthy appetite.



No, I didn't eat all of that for lunch! Jesus tap-dancing Christ I'd be the size of a house if I ate that much food.   

I was just naming off all the food I could think of to make JDVN hungry. Cause I am mean like that.......


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, I didn't eat all of that for lunch! Jesuse tap-dancing Christ I'd be the size of a house if I ate that much food.
> 
> I was just naming off all the food I could think of to make JDVN hungry. Cause I am mean like that.......



 I like sesame chicken and... I shouldn't give you more ammo.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Crag Rangoon?



I always see them on chinese food menus. They are a fried wonton wrapper with cream cheese, scallions, and crab meat inside. Good exceot for the scallions. I hate onions.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I always see them on chinese food menus. They are a fried wonton wrapper with cream cheese, scallions, and crab meat inside. Good exceot for the scallions. I hate onions.



 I like scallions! I gotta try that now, if I see that.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like sesame chicken and... I shouldn't give you more ammo.



That's one of my favorites.


----------



## Aurora

hehehehehe


----------



## Aurora

And with that last stroke of meanness, I am going to go take a nap. See you all later tonight.


----------



## Aurora

So, I am back from my nap. Although, in my book a nap is a minimum of 4 hours and anything less is just a "rest".


----------



## Aurora

OK, so I am here and no one else is. Bored, bored, bored. 
I am talking to myself here people.


----------



## Aeson

I'm working here. I'm talking when I can.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm working here. I'm talking when I can.



Well, you don't have to be mean about it


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, you don't have to be mean about it



If I was being mean (and I'm not) I would have some evil emoticon going on.


----------



## Aurora

LOL business die down again?

Did you ever get that thing with the missing package figured out?


----------



## Aurora

I really should be packing. Or cleaning. Or doing laundry. I hate housework. I am a terrible wife.

I guess I'll go do some of those things that I hate.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL business die down again?
> 
> Did you ever get that thing with the missing package figured out?



It is busier around noon. People on their lunch break trying to get stuff taken care of. 

No the guy was supposed to call me back when or if he found it. I'll wait until then. I've had enough to stress over today.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I really should be packing. Or cleaning. Or doing laundry. I hate housework. I am a terrible wife.
> 
> I guess I'll go do some of those things that I hate.



Procrastination is your friend be good to it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Indeed, procrastination is...


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Indeed, procrastination is...



Are you putting the rest of the post off until tomorrow?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> On a happy note, I had chinese food for lunch. Yum, chinese food.




I had Taco Bell on the way home from work.  Yum!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I had Taco Bell on the way home from work.  Yum!



I had left over home made mexican.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had left over home made mexican.




Hrm... Taco Bell is good, but that's probably still better.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm... Taco Bell is good, but that's probably still better.



I had taco supremes from Taco Bell last week. It was all sour cream. I like sour cream but I want some taco in my taco.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sour Cream is the food of the gods.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sour Cream is the food of the gods.




I used to hate sour cream.  Now, it all depends on what food I'm eating whether I like it or not.  Some foods are enhanced by the sour cream, but to me, everything else is ruined by it.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sour Cream is the food of the gods.



cookies & cream ice cream is the food of the gods.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> cookies & cream ice cream is the food of the gods.



I prefer Hunka Chunka peanut butter fudge ice cream from Friendly's.

I like sour cream too though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I prefer Hunka Chunka peanut butter fudge ice cream from Friendly's.



That sounds good but I've never heard of it.


----------



## Aurora

Friendly's is a restaurant here. Cheap, homecooking kind of food. 

What kind of leftover homemade mexican food did you have?


----------



## Wereserpent

I can eat Sour Cream by itself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can eat Sour Cream by itself.




Ewwwww.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can eat Sour Cream by itself.



Hmmmm, I can't do that. I hated sour cream up until about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Aurora

OK, does anybody freaking know how to turn down the sound on AIM? It is really loud!!!!! I prefer Yahoo.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yummmmmmmm.




FIFY.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> FIFY.



ROFL


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I can't do that. I hated sour cream up until about 2-3 years ago.




Wow, another similarity.  Yer starting to really freak me out tonight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> FIFY.




Grrrrr.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, another similarity.  Yer starting to really freak me out tonight.



I am sure we have more differences than similarities.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora is only five posts away from 666.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Aurora is only five posts away from 666.



Damn, then I'll have to stop for awhile. LOL


----------



## Wereserpent

Two now.


----------



## Aurora

Where the hell did Aeson go? He's missing all the fun!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where the hell did Aeson go? He's missing all the fun!





One more post till the apocalypse.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> One more post till the apocalypse.




Boom!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Boom!





I already covered the apoclaypse in great detail in the "Delete Me" thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I already covered the apoclaypse in great detail in the "Delete Me" thread.




I noticed that.

Superb details, btw.


----------



## Aurora

There are too many threads. I think I'll go start another.......


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I noticed that.
> 
> Superb details, btw.




Why thank you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> There are too many threads. I think I'll go start another.......




How does THAT work?


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How does THAT work?




It doesn't have to work, it just is.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Friendly's is a restaurant here. Cheap, homecooking kind of food.
> 
> What kind of leftover homemade mexican food did you have?




Spanish fried rice and this layered mexican thing my mom made.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Spanish fried rice and this layered mexican thing my mom made.



Sounds good. I have problems with mexican food though. I have trouble ordering in mexican restaurants cause I don't eat onions, peppers, or tomatoes. I have tried to make myself like them, but, alas, I cannot. So, I always order fajitas with no onions and peppers.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like burritos, especially when they are fried(chimichanga) and topped with sour cream.


----------



## Dog Moon

Break time.  Watching Heroes.    One of my 2 hours of TV for the week.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like burritos, especially when they are fried(chimichanga) and topped with sour cream.



Yum!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yum!




Finally, we agree on something!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where the hell did Aeson go? He's missing all the fun!



I'm here but I must watch Heroes. Save the cheerleader, save the world.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm here but I must watch Heroes. Save the cheerleader, save the world.




I must watch my sandwich.  It has been tricky lately.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I must watch my sandwich.  It has been tricky lately.



Tricky sandwiches, eh?


----------



## Aurora

The indian chick was pretty hot.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tricky sandwiches, eh?





Yeah, it keeps trying to take a bite out of me.

Wow, I did not know you were that way.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeah, it keeps trying to take a bite out of me.
> 
> Wow, I did not know you were that way.



Damnit, why do people keep saying that to me. LOL.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damnit, why do people keep saying that to me. LOL.



Men think it's hot.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeah, it keeps trying to take a bite out of me.



doesn't the sandwich know it goes the other way around.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Men think it's hot.



Women are allowed to find other women attractive. We are the fairer sex, after all. Plus, there is only one woman I would switch teams for.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> doesn't the sandwich know it goes the other way around.



ROFL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Women are allowed to find other women attractive. We are the fairer sex, after all. Plus, there is only one woman I would switch teams for.



It's not fair. 2 women = sexy. 2 men= gross.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not fair. 2 women = sexy. 2 men= gross.



LOL Do you wish it were the other way?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Do you wish it were the other way?



No.


----------



## Aurora

That's good.


----------



## Aurora

Now, what's on tv cause I am bored


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Do you wish it were the other way?




Nuh uh.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now, what's on tv cause I am bored




For me, nothing.


----------



## Aurora

Hey Aeson- I was talking to my girlfriend the other night and she was talking about moving south. We discussed several states and she said she would NEVER move to Georgia cause there are too many spiders, specifically, black widows. Is that true?


----------



## dog45

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson- I was talking to my girlfriend the other night and she was talking about moving south. We discussed several states and she said she would NEVER move to Georgia cause there are too many spiders, specifically, black widows. Is that true?




I spent some time in Georgia at Ft. Benning and Ft. Gordon. The spiders that we had to watch out for were the Brown Recluse. Course, it may have been they liked living in the crappy barracks we had.


----------



## Aurora

dog45 said:
			
		

> I spent some time in Georgia at Ft. Benning and Ft. Gordon. The spiders that we had to watch out for were the Brown Recluse. Course, it may have been they liked living in the crappy barracks we had.



You probably shouldn't be annswering my question. You should be saying "Aurora go post your freaking character!" LOL

I HATE spiders!!!!

WHere is Franklin, TN?


----------



## dog45

That's right.

[evil DM voice] Get thee to the Character Thead [/evil DM voice]

Franklin is about 15 minutes south of Nashville.


----------



## Aurora

dog45 said:
			
		

> That's right.
> 
> [evil DM voice] Get thee to the Character Thead [/evil DM voice]
> 
> Franklin is about 15 minutes south of Nashville.



I wanted to post it tonight, but D"SHai still isn't home to look at it. So, it will have to be tomorrow morning. Or early afternoon cause I don't do mornings


----------



## Aurora

All right, looks like everyone has jetted outta here, so I am going to bed. 

Good luck catching up on all 3 threads when you get here Mega. LOL.


----------



## Aurora

So, I said I was going to bed at 10:30, but that didn't happen.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I said I was going to bed at 10:30, but that didn't happen.....




I think I said the same thing.  Now it's an hour later, and I should probably be going to sleep.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can eat Sour Cream by itself.



 I know someone who could drink vinegar straight. And like it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson- I was talking to my girlfriend the other night and she was talking about moving south. We discussed several states and she said she would NEVER move to Georgia cause there are too many spiders, specifically, black widows. Is that true?



I've seen a couple of black widows but not that many. I don't know if we have any more spiders than any other state.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sour Cream Spiders........Yummy.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sour Cream Spiders........Yummy.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sour Cream Spiders........Yummy.



Deep fried sour cream spiders.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Deep fried sour cream spiders.



because anything tastes good fried?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> because anything tastes good fried?



That's right. It is nearly impossible for me to eat okra unless it's fried.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. It is nearly impossible for me to eat okra unless it's fried.



You are definitely a southerner. Although, I have to agree.


----------



## JonnyFive

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, does anybody freaking know how to turn down the sound on AIM? It is really loud!!!!! I prefer Yahoo.




down, no. off, yes


----------



## JonnyFive

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sour Cream Spiders........Yummy.




ewwww... i'll be in the bathroom, praying to the porcalin gods if anybody needs me


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are definitely a southerner. Although, I have to agree.



I once worked with a black lady from New York. We were discussing food one day. I mentioned some of the things we eat at  in our family. She yells "You eat soul food." She was surprised. She even went to tell her cousin who also worked there that this crazy white boy eats soul food. We don't eat chitlins but my grandparents did.


----------



## Wereserpent

Fried Okra is good.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fried Okra is good.



Fried rat on a stick is better or so I heard. Then again any food on a stick is better than non sticked food.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fried rat on a stick is better or so I heard. Then again any food on a stick is better than non sticked food.



OMG.........that is so wierd. I was just having this conversation with someone the other day. All food should be put on a stick. We were trying to figure out "Soup on a stick" though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OMG.........that is so wierd. I was just having this conversation with someone the other day. All food should be put on a stick. We were trying to figure out "Soup on a stick" though.



Freeze dried soup on a stick. Of course if you were serious about it, I think soup on a stick would be more like a kabob. A dipping cup for the liquid part of the soup.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Freeze dried soup on a stick. Of course if you were serious about it, I think soup on a stick would be more like a kabob. A dipping cup for the liquid part of the soup.



It was more of a conversation for the sake of having it. LOL All food would be better on a stick.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was more of a conversation for the sake of having it. LOL All food would be better on a stick.



Kind of like the conversations here. People are talking about nothing really. It is taking place mainly to kill boredom.


----------



## Wereserpent

I think kitties on a stick would be a pop hit.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I think kiddies on a stick would be a pop hit.



FIFY


----------



## Wereserpent

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Aurora

Sadly, this is prolly going to be my last check-in till later tonight. I'll be back around 10 

This is our main thread and it seems to be moving slower than our 2 secondary threads. What's up with that?


----------



## Aurora

I like your new avatar Aeson. The other one creeped me out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> D&D minis are on the way. I needed a plasticrack infusion.
> 2 Angelfire Booster Pack
> 2 Game War Drums Booster Pack
> 2 War of the Dragon Queen Booster Pack




Wuss. I got 10 packs of Blood War over the weekend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry. At home I use IE and at work I use Firefox. Firefox will spell check. I'm not good at spelling either. Get off my back will ya.




Instead of a monkey, you've got a dog on your back?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I got a 58 dollar bonus check today from of my jobs.   I am the owner of three more Bloodwar boosters.   Still no Succubus.   THE FIEND!




I don't have one either. Was gonna tempt my friend Bill with one if I'd gotten one.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been pondering that very question. I guess no Dragoncon for me.




Just like last year when you couldn't go......


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't have one either. Was gonna tempt my friend Bill with one if I'd gotten one.....



I have one, I think it is poorly made.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> One finger typer here.    In high school I never understood why it was encouraged.   Now I understand.




I have a friend who types with two fingers. Guess which two?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Bad back, eh? That sucks. I'll take my bad shoulders over a bad back any day.
> 
> I think you need to work on this "never taking vacations" thing. Dog Moon and I are both going to GenCon next year (we discussed it a couple pages back) I think you should go too. Then we'll just need to convince Mega, JDVN, and Fru and Darth and whoever the hell else to come and we can have a Hivers clique.




I'd have to see how much $$ I have after going to LA (still haven't decided), Dragoncon and anything else (if we do another trip to the Keys next year for the Pirate Festival. Best part- getting into the XMas parade)....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I take a lot of photos but am rarely in front of the camera (blame it on being a mom). We'll change that for GenCOn though I guess  I have so many freaking photos of my kid, I had to get an extra external hard drive for them. Plus, I have been going through and scanning old photos (childhood and high school).




Same here. But no kids. I have lots of pics but rare with me in them except for Disney pics where a friend took pics of me and various characters and I took pics of him with the characters.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Haha.  It's not an Octopus!  It's a Tachikoma.
> 
> You need to watch more anime.
> 
> Hrm, I don't think I have that other pic on my comp anymore...




I watch anime. Obviously not that anime.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHat are we all changing our avatars now? I'm not changing mine. I like my Aurora avatar.




Haven't changed mine. Like that pic of Torm's holy symbol. Since I couldn't get the pic of the character who followed that god to fit..... grr.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson already answered "what", so here is "when":
> August 16-19, 2007
> I believe there is an ENWorld dinner of some sort in Indy a couple days before the event actually starts.
> 
> http://www.gencon.com/2007/indy/default.aspx




Problem for me is that it's too close to Dragoncon. Can't finagle that much vacation in such short time....

And Dragoncon's alot closer.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> No worries. I'm lactose intolerant.




So am I. I have a tolerance limit. After that, the stomach gripes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn it is dead in here tonight. I know......it's a Saturday. You all have better things to do, but really! Where the heck is everybody! All the forums seem to be dead.




I was at the Renaissance Fair and then went out to eat. We be pirates that day! ARRRRRR!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I just got home from gaming.    Doing Age of Worms.  Got another death just before ending against an ANNOYING freaking Devil [not me; haven't died yet].




Got to play Age of Worms the Whispering Cairn with Erik Mona at a con on Friday nite! Was nifty FUN!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Talking to oneself is a sign of intelligence.......I'll just keep telling myself that......




Just as long as you don't answer yourself.

And it's referred to as "thinking out loud".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I gotcha beat.   6:15 or if I sleep in- 6:30 so that I may get the kids up, dressed, fed and packed for school.   Then off to work by 7:45 and return after 2 only to leave again at 3 so as only to return at midnight.....
> 
> 
> 
> guess I don't so much talk to myself as mumble and yawn.....




Several days a week I get up at 4AM to get to work sometime just after 4:30AM. Get off around 2, then come home and crash for a few hours. Get up. Do stuff and then back to bed around 9. Doesn't leave much room (or energy) for much else.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I was being mean (and I'm not) I would have some evil emoticon going on.




You mean like this:


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Got to play Age of Worms the Whispering Cairn with Erik Mona at a con on Friday nite! Was nifty FUN!!!




Cool.

Our group is level 10.  On a side note, we're preparing to go back and kick it's butt!  It has a Negative Energy drain [like inflict spells] so we're stocking up on a few potions of Protection from Negative Energy.  However, it has an effect to make us sickened [not diseased though, as weird as that is] which turns into panicked if yer hit twice with it, and unconsciousness the third time.  If anyone has suggests on how to protect yourself from being sickened, I would certainly like to hear it!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, I can't do that. I hated sour cream up until about 2-3 years ago.




About the same time you'd gotten pregnant?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm here but I must watch Heroes. Save the cheerleader, save the world.




I would watch it but for that thing called Monday Night Football.

My Panthers should've lost that shoddy game they played last nite. They won but I don't see how as they played like crap. Especially the offense and really especially Delhomme. Dude, quick advice: lay off the endorsements during the season and concentrate on playing FOOTBALL rather than Time Warner ads, Bojangles ads and a few others....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. It is nearly impossible for me to eat okra unless it's fried.




Gotta have fried okra! But not burnt okra. When Grandma would make it, I'd have to get my portion before she would burn the rest the way she liked it.

I miss her.


But not the burnt okra.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Our group is level 10.  On a side note, we're preparing to go back and kick it's butt!  It has a Negative Energy drain [like inflict spells] so we're stocking up on a few potions of Protection from Negative Energy.  However, it has an effect to make us sickened [not diseased though, as weird as that is] which turns into panicked if yer hit twice with it, and unconsciousness the third time.  If anyone has suggests on how to protect yourself from being sickened, I would certainly like to hear it!




We did the first level bit and got as far as the room with all the lamps and the sarcophagus. And then the tunnel in there when time ran out. Lost 2 people to the tunnel critter. And my paladin going into the negatives.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have not played DnD in four months.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I have not played DnD in four months.




Ouch.  I feel your pain.  Well, not right NOW, but I went through a long period without playing too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I have not played DnD in four months.



 I feel your pain. That's why I have PbP gaming to help.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hopefully I will get to play some during Xmas break.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I feel your pain. That's why I have PbP gaming to help.




I do both.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About the same time you'd gotten pregnant?



Damnit. I never thought of that!


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Gotta have fried okra! But not burnt okra. When Grandma would make it, I'd have to get my portion before she would burn the rest the way she liked it.
> 
> I miss her.
> 
> 
> But not the burnt okra.



I can't even imagine losing my grandparents. I actually have 3 full sets. For being 29, that's actually not too bad. Even had a great grandma till just a couple years ago. I guess my trade off though is that I no longer have my mom. I do have a great stepmom though. We didn't get along when I lived at home (forever ago), but we get along great now.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I do both.



Me too


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I once worked with a black lady from New York. We were discussing food one day. I mentioned some of the things we eat at  in our family. She yells "You eat soul food." She was surprised. She even went to tell her cousin who also worked there that this crazy white boy eats soul food. We don't eat chitlins but my grandparents did.



Somehoe I missed this post. That is a freaking hilarious story.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd have to see how much $$ I have after going to LA (still haven't decided), Dragoncon and anything else (if we do another trip to the Keys next year for the Pirate Festival. Best part- getting into the XMas parade)....



D'Shai and I were talking about trying to go to the pirate festival next year. That would be so much fun!


----------



## Dog Moon

Four posts in a row?  Jeez!

Edit: FIVE now!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Four posts in a row?  Jeez!
> 
> Edit: FIVE now!



Count again!

Edit: We posted at the same time.....twice!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Count again!
> 
> Edit: We posted at the same time.....twice!




Creepy.


----------



## Aurora

I won't say it. Cause then you'd give me that little unhappy face and I'd have to give you another kiss.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I won't say it. Cause then you'd give me that little unhappy face and I'd have to give you another kiss.




Yeah, no one likes to see that unhappy face.  It's just so...sad.


----------



## dog45

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Our group is level 10.  On a side note, we're preparing to go back and kick it's butt!  It has a Negative Energy drain [like inflict spells] so we're stocking up on a few potions of Protection from Negative Energy.  However, it has an effect to make us sickened [not diseased though, as weird as that is] which turns into panicked if yer hit twice with it, and unconsciousness the third time.  If anyone has suggests on how to protect yourself from being sickened, I would certainly like to hear it!




Spell Compendium spells
Panacea [Clr 4, Drd 5] removes a whole bunch of nastiness, including the sickened condition.

Healing Lorecall [Clr 2, Drd 2, Rng 1] requires ranks in Heal to be effective, but you can remove a variety of conditions (including sickened) with subsequent Conjuration [Healing] spells cast. So - cast Healing Lorecall as a pre-combat buff, then if someone gets sickened, zap em with any Cure X Wounds spell to remove the condition. 

It'd be nice if your Cleric could chug down a potion of Spectral Hand during buff time, as well.

Haven't found anything that outright makes you immune to sickened - but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Aurora

So, I am finally watching the Family Guy that aired on Sunday, and it is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Dog Moon

dog45 said:
			
		

> Spell Compendium spells
> Panacea [Clr 4, Drd 5] removes a whole bunch of nastiness, including the sickened condition.
> 
> Healing Lorecall [Clr 2, Drd 2, Rng 1] requires ranks in Heal to be effective, but you can remove a variety of conditions (including sickened) with subsequent Conjuration [Healing] spells cast. So - cast Healing Lorecall as a pre-combat buff, then if someone gets sickened, zap em with any Cure X Wounds spell to remove the condition.
> 
> It'd be nice if your Cleric could chug down a potion of Spectral Hand during buff time, as well.
> 
> Haven't found anything that outright makes you immune to sickened - but I'll keep looking.




Cool.  Thanks for the spells.  Panacea won't be any use because this effect is from a creature which gets three eye rays per round that can cause the sickened condition.  Healing Lorecall may definitely help.

Doesn't need to be permanent btw, even 1 round/level would suffice.


----------



## dog45

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I am finally watching the Family Guy that aired on Sunday, and it is freaking hilarious.




As opposed to posting your character in the RG? Yeah? How's that going for ya?


----------



## dog45

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Cool.  Thanks for the spells.  Panacea won't be any use because this effect is from a creature which gets *three eye rays per round that can cause the sickened condition*.  Healing Lorecall may definitely help.
> 
> Doesn't need to be permanent btw, even 1 round/level would suffice.




Holy crap. I'll look again - that's painful.

edit: Found it. Knowing that it's a Ray attack was helpful.

Ray Deflection - (Spell Compendium) Brd 4, Sor/Wiz 4 - Any ray attack directed at you is harmlessly deflected away. Range: Personal, 1/min lvl.


----------



## Dog Moon

dog45 said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I'll look again - that's painful.




Yeah.  We were only lucky because he targeted three different opponents each round.  A single person wouldn't have been able to withstand the something like 1d10 damage + Fort save or be sickened [and if sickened, then panicked and if panicked, unconscious] THREE TIMES PER ROUND.  It's a bastard creature that we nearly got TPK'ed on and I feel lucky we only lost one person.

During this week, we've been working on finding ways to deal with it.


----------



## Aurora

dog45 said:
			
		

> As opposed to posting your character in the RG? Yeah? How's that going for ya?



Damn, I'm caught LOL. Actually, I am brainstorming background info while I am watching tv. I am not very good at it. Coming up with background info that is


----------



## dog45

Dog Moon: check my above edited post. What's the name of the creature?

Aurora: It's okay. But we are starting tomorrow. So, you know, whenever.


----------



## Dog Moon

dog45 said:
			
		

> Ray Deflection - (Spell Compendium) Brd 4, Sor/Wiz 4 - Any ray attack directed at you is harmlessly deflected away. Range: Personal, 1/min lvl.




Awww.  Perfect spell except it's range is person and it's one level too high to be put in a Potion.  Dang you, WotC, dang you!  Shoulda been ONE level lower.


----------



## Dog Moon

dog45 said:
			
		

> Dog Moon: check my above edited post. What's the name of the creature?




No idea the name.  OOC, I've never heard of the creature before in my life and IC, no freaking clue either.  I think it's a Demon though, bout all one of the party members learned from a Kn (planes) check.


----------



## Aurora

dog45 said:
			
		

> Aurora: It's okay. But we are starting tomorrow. So, you know, whenever.



I posted it in the thread. I will add my background info tomorrow.


----------



## Aurora

No Mega tonight I see. He prolly doesn't want to read throught the 500 posts we have done since he was here last.


----------



## megamania

Nope- just late.

I did my campaign calendar and attempted to update my storyhour but I'm suffering from writer's block.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> No Mega tonight I see. He prolly doesn't want to read throught the 500 posts we have done since he was here last.



 He's still reading to catch up!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I have not played DnD in four months.




I went 24 months once.   Baaaaad deal.   The existing group I was in moved in four directions within a 3 month time period.  Unknown to me, there was astrong group of players still in town.   I didn't get to play until I was talking to co-workers about movies and soon I found myself teaching a bumch of guys how to play Darksun and I became a first time DM.  Did that for three years then that group died.  Still was unaware of the existing group.  Then about 6 years ago discovered the one group (ARGGH) and began to play 1st edition Grayhawk until 3e came out.  Switched to 3e Grayhawk.  Soon my jobs intruded on that and I formed a new group using Eberron.   That was 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's still reading to catch up!





All in good time.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> Our group is level 10.  On a side note, we're preparing to go back and kick it's butt!  It has a Negative Energy drain [like inflict spells] so we're stocking up on a few potions of Protection from Negative Energy.  However, it has an effect to make us sickened [not diseased though, as weird as that is] which turns into panicked if yer hit twice with it, and unconsciousness the third time.  If anyone has suggests on how to protect yourself from being sickened, I would certainly like to hear it!




Any psions in the group?  Their are return gaze attack powers and many that deal with different levels of personal sickness.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I would watch it but for that thing called Monday Night Football.
> 
> My Panthers should've lost that shoddy game they played last nite. They won but I don't see how as they played like crap. Especially the offense and really especially Delhomme. Dude, quick advice: lay off the endorsements during the season and concentrate on playing FOOTBALL rather than Time Warner ads, Bojangles ads and a few others....




Advertising is just part of the machine that is proffessional sports.  I remember once telling myself I would do 10 push-ups each time a beer commercial came on during a hocket game.

My arms were jelly at the end of the first period!


----------



## megamania

Am I here by myself again?    I am getting the sense folks are avoiding me?   Am I like a tattoo?   am I getting under people's skin?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right, looks like everyone has jetted outta here, so I am going to bed.
> 
> Good luck catching up on all 3 threads when you get here Mega. LOL.




yup yup yup


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know someone who could drink vinegar straight. And like it.





AAAARRRRGH!   That is truely disgusting.  The mere smell of that #@%^& crap makes me sick.   



I
Kid
You
Not


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How does THAT work?




Upper Left-  "New Thread"

Give it a name and catagory

Put in a question, comment or the such and enter.

Hope for a responce.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I have problems with mexican food though. I have trouble ordering in mexican restaurants cause I don't eat onions, peppers, or tomatoes. I have tried to make myself like them, but, alas, I cannot. So, I always order fajitas with no onions and peppers.




Onions and peppers are a stable of my diet.   A ham sub with those is divine.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Am I here by myself again?    I am getting the sense folks are avoiding me?   Am I like a tattoo?   am I getting under people's skin?



 I'm just bouncing all around the boards!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I feel your pain. That's why I have PbP gaming to help.





I am beginning to get around to The Chaos Effect that we were in with my group now.  Only scratching the surface.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> AAAARRRRGH!   That is truely disgusting.  The mere smell of that #@%^& crap makes me sick.
> 
> 
> 
> I
> Kid
> You
> Not



 Do you like steak sauce? He does. Vinegar is the number one ingredient.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm just bouncing all around the boards!





What are you- a Tigger?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I am beginning to get around to The Chaos Effect that we were in with my group now.  Only scratching the surface.



 That was a lot of fun! I still miss my Halfling TWFing character.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you like steak sauce? He does. Vinegar is the number one ingredient.




Teriaki for me.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> What are you- a Tigger?



 I can't be! There's only one.

He's like Highlander.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Teriaki for me.



 Y'know, that just means "grilled." It's not a formal type of sauce.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That was a lot of fun! I still miss my Halfling TWFing character.




As things do-  the concept / origin of The Chaos Effect has grown.  It is going to effect my current game greatly in January.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> As things do-  the concept / origin of The Chaos Effect has grown.  It is going to effect my current game greatly in January.



 Neato! I look forward to hearing about it in the future.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can't be! There's only one.
> 
> He's like Highlander.




Are you saying the Stuff and spring loaded tailed t-i-g-g-errrrr is going around the 100 acre woods hacking heads off so as to become "The One"?

Or is he one of 125 alternate realitys and getting stronger, smarter and faster as his alternate selves kill each other?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Neato! I look forward to hearing about it in the future.




Let me see how my Buiscut / taco Cheese/Tomato Sause/Pepperoni and meatloaf pizza-like substance is doing and I can tell you and see what you think of it.   I'm going SCI-FI in Eberron.


----------



## megamania

In my current campaign, The Creation Schema, the group is trying to locate 6 pieces of a magical puzzle that is referred to as the Creation Schema.  What they know is this is used somehow in the creation of the Warforged.  Many groups want it and are in diurect competition for it.  Key players include the Emerald Claw, Steel Nation (Lord of Blades), Cannith West and South and a very rich and niave dwarf known as Kim Elderich.

Along with the intrigue and adventures is the pure unknown.   No one except for a handful know what the Schema can do once assembled.  When last it was assembled, House Cannith tore it apart and scattered the six pieces into six very remote and often guarded regions on and off the continent of Khorvaire.

The group has gotten away from dealing with it as they have decided to narrow the players down by hunting them down and "removing" them instead.   Fine but not the story was doing.

By using The Chaos Effect I will show the group what the Schema can and WILL do if assembled.

Through a magical thing called a Chaos Storm (origins with the story I was doing with you and the others) a planar hoping Hag and 1/2 fiend Dolgaunt are about to jump from Eberron to Sharavaash then to Eberron X.   Alternate reality time.

The schema is a POWERFUL sentient artifact that can possess ANY construct at will and can attempt control over any Living Construct within certain rules.   In Eberron X the artifact (Xulo) attached itself to an Adamantine Golem and devestated the world with Steel Nation aiding him.

The PCs will see how important it is to locate and destroy the schema BEFORE it is assembled again.   

This gets them back on the game and gives them new reason for doing it.  Adds a bit of "Hurry it up or die!" type of feeling also.

When they visit Eberron X's Sharn-  90% of the city is destroyed.   The top layers remain and they are floating in their original positions 100s of feet over head.  


Thoughts?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damnit, why do people keep saying that to me. LOL.






open friendly nature I would guess


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Men think it's hot.





errrrr.... yup


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Women are allowed to find other women attractive. We are the fairer sex, after all. Plus, there is only one woman I would switch teams for.




Now you've done it.


Who?  Enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## megamania

and it better not be Britney Spears


----------



## megamania

Does hubby know you talk like this here?


My wife just nods her head and ignores the computer.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, I didn't eat all of that for lunch! Jesus tap-dancing Christ I'd be the size of a house if I ate that much food.
> 
> I was just naming off all the food I could think of to make JDVN hungry. Cause I am mean like that.......




naughty naughty


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, so I am here and no one else is. Bored, bored, bored.
> I am talking to myself here people.





Join the club.   This is not much fun without responces..... :\


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, I was gonna say something, but I changed my mind.





Thats okay.  My imagination is much better and detailed.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Procrastination is your friend be good to it.




yeah.  At some point I need to Procrastinate.  Maybe tommorrow.  If not this weekend.   I guess..... :\


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sour Cream is the food of the gods.




pizza is the ambosia of the gods.....IMOM


----------



## megamania

Should I keep going until someone responds?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I prefer Hunka Chunka peanut butter fudge ice cream from Friendly's.
> 
> I like sour cream too though.




Stewart's Pandanomian is excellent-

vanilla ice cream with chocolate and peanut butter swirl completed with small reeses cups.  I crave it now......   yummmmmm......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Friendly's is a restaurant here. Cheap, homecooking kind of food.




We have Friendlys also.  Wow- 1/2 the country has Friendlys.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Should I keep going until someone responds?




what if I respond to myself?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> FIFY.





  what is a FIFY?


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> I remember one hivemind where I talked to myself.




Make that ....twice


----------



## megamania

I believe I am caught up here.   Adios.


----------



## megamania

Someday I must work normal hours.   Its even interferring with EN World socialization now...










going now to sulk in a dark corner...





over there.... that dark corner






by myself





bye









sigh



bye


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Should I keep going until someone responds?




Since you kept going, asking this question was pointless.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to post like Mega.


----------



## Wereserpent

Which means I am going to post on top of my other posts.


----------



## Wereserpent

Here I go again.


----------



## Wereserpent

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

So, how is it going everyone!!!!!!!?????


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> what is a FIFY?



Short hand for fixed it for you.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> So, how is it going everyone!!!!!!!?????



Survived the drive in the rain to get to work so I'm good.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Someday I must work normal hours.   Its even interferring with EN World socialization now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going now to sulk in a dark corner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> over there.... that dark corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh
> 
> 
> 
> bye




Feeling a bit emo today?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just like last year when you couldn't go......



I know. When I went the year before it seemed like a waste of money. It wasn't as enjoyable as it was in the past. I think it wasn't as fun because I didn't get to do much with my friends. Cons are enjoyed best in groups.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Now you've done it.
> 
> 
> Who?  Enquiring minds need to know.



Angelina Jolie


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Thats okay.  My imagination is much better and detailed.



detailed?
Who have you been talking to?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Since you kept going, asking this question was pointless.




only as much as the thread


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Does hubby know you talk like this here?



Yes, as a matter of fact, he does. 
He's actually a bigger flirt than I am.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Short hand for fixed it for you.





ah.... Beauty!


Thankyou


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Feeling a bit emo today?




For being a guy I suffer PMS far too much


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Angelina Jolie



That seems to be the number 1 answer.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Angelina Jolie





Wild Child.


I approve.    and yes- I'm certain she experiments


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> detailed?
> Who have you been talking to?



Your husband.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> For being a guy I suffer PMS far too much



That's scary dude. I think you need to see a doctor about it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your husband.



have not


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> detailed?
> Who have you been talking to?




The voices in my head.   The little devil on one shoulder was blushing when the other guy in a white robe was saying what would happen.   I only grinned.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That seems to be the number 1 answer.



Of course it is. She's hot. 
I'd even be nice and share her, but I don't do sloppy seconds.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, as a matter of fact, he does.
> He's actually a bigger flirt than I am.




If its cool for both of you than kudos for you.    Before working at the store and dealing with the wife's seven year affair I never flirted.   Now I always do but within certain levels.  I would never do anything despite my manner.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That seems to be the number 1 answer.





Certainly in my top five favorites.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> If its cool for both of you than kudos for you.    Before working at the store and dealing with the wife's seven year affair I never flirted.   Now I always do but within certain levels.  I would never do anything despite my manner.



7 year affair? Holy crap.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course it is. She's hot.
> I'd even be nice and share her, but I don't do sloppy seconds.





with Brad the Toy Boy I assume.   Trying to get the picture right in my mind.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> with Brad the Toy Boy I assume.   Trying to get the picture right in my mind.



I don't care for him. I'd be nice and share her with my husband.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> 7 year affair? Holy crap.





Yup.  Either I truely love her or I'm world's biggest dip in the world.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't care for him. I'd be nice and share her with my husband.




I assume he would approve.   Most guys fantasize in that direction.   I'm not as sure it would be as good as folks and movies make it out to be.   I prefer to concentrate on one person and one area.   Any more detail will bring out the grandma rule.


----------



## megamania

Dilemmna-   I need to start my Storyhour and promised myself to stop here at noon.   But I see my posts are near a significant mark.   hmmmmmm.......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Yup.  Either I truely love her or I'm world's biggest dip in the world.



How long have you been married?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I assume he would approve.   Most guys fantasize in that direction.   I'm not as sure it would be as good as folks and movies make it out to be.   I prefer to concentrate on one person and one area.   Any more detail will bring out the grandma rule.



It is more of a joke between the 2 of us. I could never cheat on my husband.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> How long have you been married?




celebrated 14th year last July.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> celebrated 14th year last July.



So, it started around the "7 year itch" huh?
I have been married for 7 years, it'll be 8 on April Fools.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is more of a joke between the 2 of us. I could never cheat on my husband.




I remember a few years ago we went to a club and there was a girl very caught up with my wife.   She didn't pick up on it but I did.   We were both invited to her house for drinks.  Being already 3:30am we declined.   The next day I informed the wife of my suspicions.   She thought it is funny.

Now this is where it really gets funny-

Being Vermont, we are talking in the hobby room, the front door is wide open and within five feet of the room which also has its door wide open.    We are discussing all of the what ifs to the related subject when suddenly a woman clears her throat and  clumcily asks if we have seen her dog.

I don't know how long she was there listening but it was enough to rattle her


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I remember a few years ago we went to a club and there was a girl very caught up with my wife.   She didn't pick up on it but I did.   We were both invited to her house for drinks.  Being already 3:30am we declined.   The next day I informed the wife of my suspicions.   She thought it is funny.
> 
> Now this is where it really gets funny-
> 
> Being Vermont, we are talking in the hobby room, the front door is wide open and within five feet of the room which also has its door wide open.    We are discussing all of the what ifs to the related subject when suddenly a woman clears her throat and  clumcily asks if we have seen her dog.
> 
> I don't know how long she was there listening but it was enough to rattle her



that's hilarious! 
2 more posts till you hit 5K


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, it started around the "7 year itch" huh?
> I have been married for 7 years, it'll be 8 on April Fools.




Many things lead to it.

I had cancer the year before.  It really rattled her.  Every member of her family has died of cancer.  She began to think a lot of whatifs including what would she do if I died.  Throw in my working third shift and having a strong Maniac depression issue it lead to issues.

Enter a very charming silver tongued jerk whom had similiar interests to her and if started slowly but was full blown within four years.

With the two kids I refused to leave even when it was all I wished to do.  But I do love her.  Romance movie style and I would do anything for her.  Even now.

The psycho has a no tresspass order on him since he has harrassed her and me on several occations and it gets uglier from there.

Its messed up.


----------



## Aurora

I had a friend who tried to seduce my husband. He turned her down and her response was "next, I am going to try your wife. In fact, I'd rather have her anyways." LOL
I just laughed about it.


----------



## megamania

You are of a sick mind.

Good thing we live 1000+ miles away and are both married.

Gotta go.  I may stop back once I get a segment up for The Creation Schema.


(see link within Sig)


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> celebrated 14th year last July.




and yes- that makes me an old fart of 37 for those doing some sorta math.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> You are of a sick mind.
> 
> Good thing we live 1000+ miles away and are both married.
> 
> Gotta go.  I may stop back once I get a segment up for The Creation Schema.
> 
> 
> (see link within Sig)



WHy? because I laughed off a chick coming on to me? It's happenned a few times actually..... I have always resisted (it wasn't hard- I like guys  )


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> have not



Have so

His name is Jim and he works at some factory up there. Brad Pitt tops the list of guys he would go for. He has a secret passion for silly putty. He watches Saturday morning cartoons in footy PJs and a big bowl of cocoa krispies.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHy? because I laughed off a chick coming on to me? It's happenned a few times actually..... I have always resisted (it wasn't hard- I like guys  )



I never hear of men being hit on by other men as much as I do women hitting on women. Why is that?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never hear of men being hit on by other men as much as I do women hitting on women. Why is that?



I think that is because men tend to react more drastically if they are hit on by another men and they aren't gay. Women aren't normally so disgusted by it. So, gay men tend to be more careful I think.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have so
> 
> His name is Jim and he works at some factory up there. Brad Pitt tops the list of guys he would go for. He has a secret passion for silly putty. He watches Saturday morning cartoons in footy PJs and a big bowl of cocoa krispies.



Not even close. His name's not Jim, he works for the D.O.D., he can't even fathom going for a guy, his secret passion is me (wait, that's not a secret) and he doesn't watch Sat morning cartoons- I let him sleep in. You are right about the cocoa krispies though


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think that is because men tend to react more drastically if they are hit on by another men and they aren't gay. Women aren't normally so disgusted by it. So, gay men tend to be more careful I think.





Heh- another wife being hit on story-

At a different bar we ventured to the wife saw a friend she had not seen in a few years.  She was sitting with a group of roughly eight women.  The one began to look her up and down.  I saw it instantly but of course she did not.  The woman insisted she sit next to her so she did.  I held back to see what would happen.  It was obvious she did not see me or at least make the connection.

She and the wife talked for about twenty minutes straight then the wife got up to use the bathroom.  The other one grabbed her purse and followed (chased) her in.

About two hours later I ask if the girl asked her out.  In a disgusted voice she says no but she gave her her phone number.

It

Never

Clicked

I picked on her for weeks after that.


She says I'm just jealous.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.  Until later.... midnight or so unless I do another segment of my storyhour then after 1am.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Heh- another wife being hit on story-
> 
> {snip}
> I picked on her for weeks after that.
> 
> 
> She says I'm just jealous.



It cracks me up that you just sit back and watch. Sounds like what my husband would do. Sounds like what I would do. LOL

I pick on my husband because of the amount of women that come on to him and he doesn't even notice it. Except for the few that it has been VERY blatant. As in (when we were dating), "When are you gonna get rid of Jennie so you can go out with me" I was standing 2 feet away. I laughed and told her to back the f*** off. He's clueless. Plus he says he was shy when it came to women he was actually interested in. I had to ask him out. I know we wouldn't be together if I hadn't.


----------



## Jdvn1

So, since Cannith knows where the pieces are (they hid them), they're also trying to prevent the pieces from being assembled?


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Many groups want it and are in diurect competition for it. Key players include the Emerald Claw, Steel Nation (Lord of Blades), Cannith West and South and a very rich and niave dwarf known as Kim Elderich.





			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Along with the intrigue and adventures is the pure unknown.   No one except for a handful know what the Schema can do once assembled.  When last it was assembled, House Cannith tore it apart and scattered the six pieces into six very remote and often guarded regions on and off the continent of Khorvaire.



How do you do mystery and intrigue? I always feel like I'm just giving information too quickly to the party.


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> The group has gotten away from dealing with it as they have decided to narrow the players down by hunting them down and "removing" them instead.   Fine but not the story was doing.



So, when they hunt down some of the players, they'll probably find some pieces themselves, right? I'd expect to see different pieces go to different groups, and the factions would use the pieces as bargaining power, or it'd create a much larger conflict.

If I'm not mistaken, though, the party only _needs_ to acquire one piece and then destroy it. Right?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not even close. His name's not Jim, he works for the D.O.D., he can't even fathom going for a guy, his secret passion is me (wait, that's not a secret) and he doesn't watch Sat morning cartoons- I let him sleep in. You are right about the cocoa krispies though



I made it all up to protect your privacy. I threw the cereal part in to show how much he's told me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Cream Soda is awesome.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Cream Soda is awesome.



I haven't had cream soda in a long time. I try not to drink carbonated drinks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't had cream soda in a long time. I try not to drink carbonated drinks.





You should.


----------



## Aeson

It was raining when I drove into work today. It rained all day. It is raining on my way back home. I'm about to leave to go home. I see you all when I see you. 

Because I'll see you before you see me. 
*makes move silent and hide rolls*


----------



## Wereserpent

*Sees Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Sees Aeson*



No you don't


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> No you don't




Yes, I do.


----------



## Aurora

I see you too.


----------



## Aurora

Criminal Intent looks pretty good tonight.

I didn't have internet there for a few hours and started to go through withdrawl. Good thing I found my laptop.


----------



## Aurora

It looks like I got here, so everyone ran away........


----------



## Aurora

I am just gonna talk to myself i guess


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am just gonna talk to myself i guess



and then reply to it


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made it all up to protect your privacy.



Uh-huh


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes, I do.



 All you see is his avatar, and his posts.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I see you too.



NO YOU DON'T *Stomps floor*

*runs out of thread crying*


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> NO YOU DON'T *Stomps floor*
> 
> *runs out of thread crying*




Well, I guess that would prevent us from seeing him, if he's in a totally different location and we're not.


----------



## Wereserpent

I see teh rei.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that would prevent us from seeing him, if he's in a totally different location and we're not.



 Well, I can still see his avatar and his posts. So, nothing's changed.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I can still see his avatar and his posts. So, nothing's changed.



What happens if I'm on your ignore list? I'm not asking you to ignore me, I'm just curious.


----------



## Aeson

I hate myself and am tired of listening to the meaningless drivel I post here. I will ignore myself.


Sorry, you can not add yourself to your own ignore list.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> What happens if I'm on your ignore list? I'm not asking you to ignore me, I'm just curious.



 I've never done it before, I don't know.


----------



## Aurora

I am pretty sure that you just don't see anything from that person, but I could be wrong.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It looks like I got here, so everyone ran away........





That's my line.

I get here, post in Creation Schema, look around the Hive area while listening to NOW 23 or the new Timberlake CD... bored and waiting for 2:45 to come and go to work... again.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> That's my line.
> 
> I get here, post in Creation Schema, look around the Hive area while listening to NOW 23 or the new Timberlake CD... bored and waiting for 2:45 to come and go to work... again.



Listen to some real music man. I'm sure you have a version of The River there. It's a classic rock station with no DJ. I think they have one Ohio. Aurora you can help me out with that. Isn't there a radio station called The River up there?


----------



## Wereserpent

I actually have everyone on this forum on my ignore list.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I actually have everyone on this forum on my ignore list.



Why would you go and do a think like that?


----------



## Aeson

I'm looking at Yahoo yellow pages. Under the heading for Other Professional Services it has a category for sex. Click on it and it gives you bar & clubs and escort services but not dating services.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why would you go and do a think like that?




Heck if I know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> D'Shai and I were talking about trying to go to the pirate festival next year. That would be so much fun!




Getting commandeered into the parade was the best part. The festival itself sucked. They had pirates raid Fort Taylor. Four pirates rushing the fort that was being manned by about the same number of Brits doesn't impress one much.... We found out that all the pirates there were boozin' it up rather than being at the festival. As we found out during the parade when they came out of various bars and the crowd to join us. And you can drink and walk down the street with open containers of booze provided it was in disposable containers (plastic cups or beer bottles, no glasses from restaurants or bars).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm caught LOL. Actually, I am brainstorming background info while I am watching tv. I am not very good at it. Coming up with background info that is




Neither am I. Once it took me about 8 months to come up with a backstory for a character. I tend to develop the character in game and then come up with why they'd feel that way....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Am I here by myself again?    I am getting the sense folks are avoiding me?   Am I like a tattoo?   am I getting under people's skin?




You're on too late, amigo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was raining when I drove into work today. It rained all day. It is raining on my way back home. I'm about to leave to go home. I see you all when I see you.
> 
> Because I'll see you before you see me.
> *makes move silent and hide rolls*




Same here except it'd quit raining by the time I got off work.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> It looks like I got here, so everyone ran away........




I was with friends at the Trans Siberian Orchestra concert last night.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was with friends at the Trans Siberian Orchestra concert last night.



Sweet. I wouldn't mind going to see them the next time they come to the Nutter Center. It is so hard to get tickets though.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> That's my line.
> 
> I get here, post in Creation Schema, look around the Hive area while listening to NOW 23 or the new Timberlake CD... bored and waiting for 2:45 to come and go to work... again.



Either tell me the Timberlake is some cool new band or please tell me that is a typo and you aren't listening to the _Justin_ Timberlake cd. LOL Are your kids influencing your taste in music Mega? I am just teasing. It's a free country and you can listen to whatever crappy music you want. (Just kidding again)    I am sure I listen to some music that others would consider bad. Although to be perfectly honest, because Timberlake was in one of those stupid boy bands, I have never given his solo stuff a chance. So, maybe I should just shut-up.

I did, however, go out and buy 2 new cd's tonight! Yay! And I am listening to one of them right now!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora you can help me out with that. Isn't there a radio station called The River up there?



Can't help you there hon. It sounds familiar though, maybe in Cinci? 

How do you know so much about Ohio? You were that guy in the woods weren't you?   You could have at least said hello.


----------



## Aurora

Not being able to post here throughout the day is killing me. I really should seek help about my addiction to this place. I will be so happy when this move is over and I can get back to my regular life. I absolutely hate moving. I own so much stuff. When I get rid of D'Shai, I am going to make him move out. I'll only move out if I am moving to a better climate. Back to the West coast or down south!


----------



## Aurora

I see how you are Aeson. I have been on here posting and reading for the last 15 minutes and your little world thingy showed you as online and then "poof" you're gone. No hello or anything. Sheesh.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can't help you there hon. It sounds familiar though, maybe in Cinci?
> 
> How do you know so much about Ohio? You were that guy in the woods weren't you?   You could have at least said hello.



I was working there for a couple of weeks in and around Lima. We were mostly out in the country. 

I drove for an egineer that was testing cell phone signals. He sat in the back of a van with a laptop and tested the cell towers in the area.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I see how you are Aeson. I have been on here posting and reading for the last 15 minutes and your little world thingy showed you as online and then "poof" you're gone. No hello or anything. Sheesh.



I leave the page up if I'm coming back. I'm watching Smallville.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I leave the page up if I'm coming back. I'm watching Smallville.



I am just teasing.   
I have never seen a single episode of Smallville. I am funny about shows. If I can't watch them from the beginning, I tend to not watch them at all.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was working there for a couple of weeks in and around Lima. We were mostly out in the country.
> 
> I drove for an egineer that was testing cell phone signals. He sat in the back of a van with a laptop and tested the cell towers in the area.



Wow, that sounds........unexciting. (Is that even a word?)


----------



## Aeson

This is all I saw. 



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> When I get rid of D'Shai, I am going to make him move out. I'll only move down south!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is all I saw.



LOL you are funny


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds........unexciting. (Is that even a word?)



I spent 12-16 hours a day in a car with a Muslim during the high holy month of Ramadan. Not the funnest time. 

It was interesting to see The parts of OH, PA and VA that we were working. We spent a day at UVA right before FSU came to town to play a football game last year.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL you are funny



That's what I'm here for.


----------



## Aurora

oh, CSI is on
Must
watch
it.......


----------



## Aeson

I knew I forgot something was on tonight besides smallville.


----------



## Wereserpent

My printer jammed earlier.  It really sucked, but I managed to get it fixed.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I knew I forgot something was on tonight besides smallville.



It was a good one too.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> My printer jammed earlier.  It really sucked, but I managed to get it fixed.



That's why I have 2 printers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's why I have 2 printers.




I just bought one a few weeks ago.  

A person that I live with has one that I could probably use if I really need to, but I prefer not to use their comp/printer.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I just bought one a few weeks ago.
> 
> A person that I live with has one that I could probably use if I really need to, but I prefer not to use their comp/printer.



Afraid they'll look at your history? hehehe

I wanted a wide format printer. So, now I have 2.


----------



## Dragongirl

*Omg!!!*

Three years later andthe hivemine still exists?????  I am amazed


----------



## Dog Moon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Three years later andthe hivemine still exists?????  I am amazed




Evolves and changes, but the hivemind will ALWAYS exist.


----------



## Dragongirl

Still can't believe it.  I remember when we first started the hivemind . . . . 

::shakes off a bad memory::

Man, and I have to go to bed soon.  Never will get a wink now.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can't help you there hon. It sounds familiar though, maybe in Cinci?




Nope.  It sounds cool though, I was hoping you'd heard of it.


----------



## megamania

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Still can't believe it.  I remember when we first started the hivemind . . . .
> 
> ::shakes off a bad memory::
> 
> Man, and I have to go to bed soon.  Never will get a wink now.




Whatever happened to Horatio?  Did you guys ever publish some game material?   I proberly still have the e-mail address for submitting artwork from... like 3 years ago.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am just teasing.
> I have never seen a single episode of Smallville. I am funny about shows. If I can't watch them from the beginning, I tend to not watch them at all.




WHAT!?!?

If you lived closer I would lend seasons 1-5 to you.  It is the only TV show I'll buy to watch.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> WHAT!?!?
> 
> If you lived closer I would lend seasons 1-5 to you.  It is the only TV show I'll buy to watch.




I watched about half of one season - forget which - and though it was neat for a while, seemed to get kinda repetative and then it got boring, and then I stopped watching it.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Either tell me the Timberlake is some cool new band or please tell me that is a typo and you aren't listening to the _Justin_ Timberlake cd. LOL Are your kids influencing your taste in music Mega? I am just teasing. It's a free country and you can listen to whatever crappy music you want. (Just kidding again)    I am sure I listen to some music that others would consider bad. Although to be perfectly honest, because Timberlake was in one of those stupid boy bands, I have never given his solo stuff a chance. So, maybe I should just shut-up.
> 
> I did, however, go out and buy 2 new cd's tonight! Yay! And I am listening to one of them right now!




Hip-Hop has the energy that rap does without the prediduce (sp) and the hatred so much heavy metal has.  I also listen to some modern country but I can only stomach so much of it.

You are the first to suggest it is my kids music either.  They listen to country or something of a caribbean (sp) clipso type of music.   Nothing like a steel drum to get the blood flowing while relaxing.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I watched about half of one season - forget which - and though it was neat for a while, seemed to get kinda repetative and then it got boring, and then I stopped watching it.




Season four was okay.  It got into the supernatural abit which was fine but every third episode involved being possessed by something or someone.

I wish I had TV since Season six (current one) deals with the base creation of the Justice League.   Very good all in all.   If one followed comicbooks there is a lot to watch.

If the future that Lex has seen he always wears a black glove.   Why?   He used to wear a kryptonite ring to ensure he was safe from Clark.   Problem is- it is radiative and he had to cut his hand off to stop the cancer from spreading.   Neat stuff like that.


----------



## megamania

Looks like everyone has left....again.



See ya all at some point.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Looks like everyone has left....again.
> 
> 
> 
> See ya all at some point.




Did we leave or did we have so much nothing to talk about that we couldn't even post in a thread about nothing?


----------



## Aurora

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Still can't believe it.  I remember when we first started the hivemind . . . .
> 
> ::shakes off a bad memory::
> 
> Man, and I have to go to bed soon.  Never will get a wink now.



Must be a pretty bad memory to still have it with you years later. 

It's nice to have another girl in the hive. Welcome back.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Nothing like a steel drum to get the blood flowing while relaxing.



That's what Jimmy Buffet is for.  
Mmmmm margaritas.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Did we leave or did we have so much nothing to talk about that we couldn't even post in a thread about nothing?



I find that I often have a lot of nothing to talk about. Which is why I come here. 
To talk to others
about nothing
Isn't it great!
Can you imagine if we all got together in the same place. We'd sit and talk over eachother. Just like we do here. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Nope.  It sounds cool though, I was hoping you'd heard of it.



You guys have the coolest station in Cinci. Damn, now I can't remember what it is. D'Shai ALWAYS used to listen to it cause he worked at Provident Bank headquarters downtown untili they were bought out by Nat'l City. I have it programmed into my FM2 though in my car since I am in Cinci a lot as well.  Well, mainly Mason, but close enough. Plus, I go down downtown every chance I get to eat at the Hoffbrauhaus. Love that place. There's nothin like good German food.


----------



## Aurora

Let's see it's 4am and because I couldn't sleep, here I am, yet again. I am going to go back to bed now. Heh, Darth is prolly just getting up for the day.......


----------



## Aeson

It's possible I heard the station in PA. I was surprised by the number of country stations I found. When I went to New york when I was 14 the only country station I could find was on AM.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys have the coolest station in Cinci. Damn, now I can't remember what it is. D'Shai ALWAYS used to listen to it cause he worked at Provident Bank headquarters downtown untili they were bought out by Nat'l City. I have it programmed into my FM2 though in my car since I am in Cinci a lot as well.  Well, mainly Mason, but close enough. Plus, I go down downtown every chance I get to eat at the Hoffbrauhaus. Love that place. There's nothin like good German food.




WEBN?  The Fox?  The Mix?  

Actually, you have the coolest station in WTUE.  My problem is that I can't pick it up unless I'm north of I-275.  Which isn't often.


----------



## Aeson

In Lima there is a berger place I think it's kewpee or something like that. Is it any good? Anyone know? 

Something I always thought was odd is the drive through convenience stores. My cousins wife who is from Michigan say it's because of the winters. You drive in and you don't have to worry about getting the cold or stuck in the snow. 

We drove through Cinci at night so I never got a good look at the city. I thought some of the city looked pretty at night.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> WEBN?  The Fox?  The Mix?
> 
> Actually, you have the coolest station in WTUE.  My problem is that I can't pick it up unless I'm north of I-275.  Which isn't often.



WEBN would be it. I love that station. Much better than "The X" which is what we have here. I agree WTUE is a great station. It is definitely programmed in in my car


----------



## Aeson

I found the station I was looking for. It's in Carlisle Pa which was one of towns we were in. They have DJs but I don't think they did last year. I hope ours doesn't get Djs now. When it first started there were no commercial for a whole month. Best radio station EVAR.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> In Lima there is a berger place I think it's kewpee or something like that. Is it any good? Anyone know?
> 
> Something I always thought was odd is the drive through convenience stores. My cousins wife who is from Michigan say it's because of the winters. You drive in and you don't have to worry about getting the cold or stuck in the snow.
> 
> We drove through Cinci at night so I never got a good look at the city. I thought some of the city looked pretty at night.



I've heard of it, but never eaten there. 
Drew Carey used to go off about the drive-thru convenience stores in his old stand-up routine. Something about drunks not even needing to get out of their cars to buy more beer. When I moved here from San Diego, I thought it was wierd, now that I have a kid in a carseat though, I find them very "convenient". 
It's better that you saw Cinci at night


----------



## Heckler

This reminds me, I need to be sure I'm in WTUE range noon on Thanksgiving.  They always play "Alice's Restaraunt" followed by Adam Sandler's Thanksgiving song.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> This reminds me, I need to be sure I'm in WTUE range noon on Thanksgiving.  They always play "Alice's Restaraunt" followed by Adam Sandler's Thanksgiving song.



Yes they do  We too tune in to hear Alice's Restaurant. How funny.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's better that you saw Cinci at night



I heard that before. Is it actually an ugly skyline or is it dirty? I know when I sent to NYC it was a dirty place.


----------



## BOZ

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Three years later andthe hivemine still exists?????  I am amazed




not only does it still exist, but it's even been mentioned on wikipedia.  

you can't get rid of the hivemind, it's like roaches.


----------



## Aeson

BOZ said:
			
		

> not only does it still exist, but it's even been mentioned on wikipedia.
> 
> you can't get rid of the hivemind, it's like roaches.



That is so cool. 

We are more like bees or the borg than roaches. We don't run when the lights are turned on. We seek out new threads to assimilate.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I heard that before. Is it actually an ugly skyline or is it dirty? I know when I sent to NYC it was a dirty place.




Dirty?  No more than any other city I've been to.

Scratch that.  I've been to Pittsburgh and Philly.


----------



## Aurora

Yeah, I wouldn't say CInci is dirty. It's like most other downtowns. Compared to Atlanta, it's not much to see.


----------



## Wereserpent

<Insert pointless banter here>


----------



## Heckler

<Insert pointy banter here.>


----------



## Mycanid

All right ... I think I missed the point here ....


----------



## Aeson

<Insert pointy stick in neck>


----------



## dog45

Dirtiest city I've ever been to was Cairo. That place was run down.


----------



## Aeson

I just paid a locksmith $185 to replace a lock on the front door of the store. He was here less than 15 mins. There was a $15 fuel surcharge on top of the fee. At least I didn't have to pay for the lock. He said he had one in the truck he could use that he took out of another door.


----------



## Aeson

I left off the best part. Now I have to go and get 40 copies of the key made. We give a key to box renters so they can access their mail after hours.


----------



## Aeson

dog45 said:
			
		

> Dirtiest city I've ever been to was Cairo. That place was run down.



Cairo GA? I haven't been.


----------



## megamania

There is like.... nothing of interest to me to comment on.  Ayyyeeee.... guess I'll do the stuff I always put off doing- call about some unclear bills.

Have a good weekend folks.


----------



## Aeson

That is the plan. We heard you were putting stuff off so we thought we would help.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> <Insert pointy stick in neck>



It's not nice to go around poking people with point-ed sticks. Especially not in the neck. You won't make many friends that way


----------



## Aurora

dog45 said:
			
		

> Dirtiest city I've ever been to was Cairo. That place was run down.



Personally, I thought that Venice was kind of gross when I went there. Not as bad as I heard it would be though. Never been to Cairo. I have been to a few cities in Mexico. They were all pretty nasty.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just paid a locksmith $185 to replace a lock on the front door of the store. He was here less than 15 mins. There was a $15 fuel surcharge on top of the fee. At least I didn't have to pay for the lock. He said he had one in the truck he could use that he took out of another door.



I would have just bought a lock and done it myself. Can't be too hard.
40 copies, eh? Why did you have to replace it in the first place? Was it broken?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would have just bought a lock and done it myself. Can't be too hard.
> 40 copies, eh? Why did you have to replace it in the first place? Was it broken?



It was worn out. We have 30+ renters that have keys to the door. I need a few extra for any new customers.


----------



## dog45

Aurora said:
			
		

> Personally, I thought that Venice was kind of gross when I went there. Not as bad as I heard it would be though. Never been to Cairo. I have been to a few cities in Mexico. They were all pretty nasty.




Meh, Venice had a different kind of specialness. That is the worst smelling city ive been in.

Aeson - I've never been to Cairo, GA either.


----------



## Aurora

dog45 said:
			
		

> Meh, Venice had a different kind of specialness. That is the worst smelling city ive been in.



Agreed. It did smell pretty ripe. It was still fun to visit though. I liked Capri much better. In fact, I wouldn't mind living there. It was gorgeous.


----------



## Aeson

dog45 said:
			
		

> Meh, Venice had a different kind of specialness. That is the worst smelling city ive been in.
> 
> Aeson - I've never been to Cairo, GA either.



I thought you meant the one in Egypt. 

For those that don't know. Cairo in Georgia is pronounced Kay-ro. It is named for the sugar cane in the area not and I repeat not named after Cairo, Egypt. folks in Georgia get a lot of grief over the name.


----------



## Aurora

If they were naming it after the syrup, then why not spell is Karo?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If they were naming it after the syrup, then why not spell is Karo?



It's not named after the syrup. I think Cairo is a type of sugar cane that was grown in the area.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not named after the syrup. I think Cairo is a type of sugar cane that was grown in the area.



LOL sorry I had a blonde moment.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL sorry I had a blonde moment.



Happens to the best of us.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Happens to the best of us.



I don't have them very often, but it does go with the territory.


----------



## Aurora

I almost had a heart attck because for about 15 minuites there I couldn't get ENWorld to come up. I really need a life. It's a Friday night, I am home alone, and I was upset that a gaming website wouldn't come up. *sigh*


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I almost had a heart attck because for about 15 minuites there I couldn't get ENWorld to come up. I really need a life. It's a Friday night, I am home alone, and I was upset that a gaming website wouldn't come up. *sigh*




Loser!


----------



## Aurora

*gasp*
*Aurora runs away crying*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet. I wouldn't mind going to see them the next time they come to the Nutter Center. It is so hard to get tickets though.




The tix were gotten 2 weeks after they'd gone on sale and there were still seats available.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Either tell me the Timberlake is some cool new band or please tell me that is a typo and you aren't listening to the _Justin_ Timberlake cd. LOL Are your kids influencing your taste in music Mega? I am just teasing. It's a free country and you can listen to whatever crappy music you want. (Just kidding again)    I am sure I listen to some music that others would consider bad. Although to be perfectly honest, because Timberlake was in one of those stupid boy bands, I have never given his solo stuff a chance. So, maybe I should just shut-up.
> 
> I did, however, go out and buy 2 new cd's tonight! Yay! And I am listening to one of them right now!




Justin Timberlake


And I listen to him too. I still love new music as well as stuff going back to the 80s.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> WHAT!?!?
> 
> If you lived closer I would lend seasons 1-5 to you.  It is the only TV show I'll buy to watch.





I'm that way with JAG.

I've seen some of Smallville's first season but for some reason didn't watch anymore even though I like the whole Superman saga.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *gasp*
> *Aurora runs away crying*




*Dog Moon follows after, apologizing profusely.*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Did we leave or did we have so much nothing to talk about that we couldn't even post in a thread about nothing?





Much Ado About Nothing?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *Dog Moon follows after, apologizing profusely.*



Well......ok, I forgive you


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Much Ado About Nothing?



A great play, and a fantastic movie. (I actually have it on laserdisc-LOL)


----------



## Aurora

Isn't there an instant messenger that lets you talk to people from all of them? That way you don't have to sign on to say both AIM and Yahoo, you only have to sign on to one? Make sense?


----------



## Wereserpent

Ring Ring Ring Ring Banana Phone!!!!!


----------



## Steve Jung

Aurora said:
			
		

> Isn't there an instant messenger that lets you talk to people from all of them? That way you don't have to sign on to say both AIM and Yahoo, you only have to sign on to one? Make sense?



I've heard of Trillian.


----------



## Aurora

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I've heard of Trillian.



That's what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Wereserpent

I find that not talking to people also helps.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I find that not talking to people also helps.



Yeah, except that I just put the rugrat to bed and now I am completely alone and bored. I don't even have my DVD player or PS2 at this house because they are at the new one.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, except that I just put the rugrat to bed and now I am completely alone and bored. I don't even have my DVD player or PS2 at this house because they are at the new one.




Sleep.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sleep.



Not tired. (for once)


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not tired. (for once)




Wake up your kid and tell him to make a mess.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Wake up your kid and tell him to make a mess.



I just put her to bed! Plus, that would mean cleaning. Blech!


----------



## Dog Moon

Try to make interesting conversation.

So friend wants to see Borat and Casino Royale.  Wonder which would be better to see.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Try to make interesting conversation.
> 
> So friend wants to see Borat and Casino Royale.  Wonder which would be better to see.



I am probably gonna go see Casino Royale tomorrow night. I think it looks good, but I want to see both movies.


----------



## Aurora

Well, BSG is on, and everyone must be busy cause the boards are dead. LOL- guess I'll watch it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, BSG is on, and everyone must be busy cause the boards are dead. LOL- guess I'll watch it.




Bah.  Crap.  Forgot about it.  

Well, will be leaving in a little bit to go see Casino Royale.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Bah.  Crap.  Forgot about it.
> 
> Well, will be leaving in a little bit to go see Casino Royale.



Sweet! Be sure to let me know how you like it!


----------



## Wereserpent

My soda needs have been thoroughly satiated.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> My soda needs have been thoroughly satiated.



That's good. What kind of soda did you buy?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's good. What kind of soda did you buy?




Woah.  I hope I stay awake through the movie.  I read 'What kind of *sofa *did you buy?' and was wondering how we went from discussing pop to couches...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet! Be sure to let me know how you like it!




Will do.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, BSG is on, and everyone must be busy cause the boards are dead. LOL- guess I'll watch it.



I'm watching it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's good. What kind of soda did you buy?




A Cherry Coke.

Now I am drinking Green Tea.  Anyone else here like tea?


----------



## Aurora

I installed this Trillian thing. How do I know if it is working?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> A Cherry Coke.
> 
> Now I am drinking Green Tea.  Anyone else here like tea?



I like regular Coke, but I try to stay away from soda. 
I like coffee better than tea, but even that took me a couple years to acquire a taste for. I normally drink tea at chinese restaurants. I had a green tea ice cream once, it was disgusting.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I installed this Trillian thing. How do I know if it is working?



See if you can use it to log into one of your chat programs. It hink you have to input all the info at first. It may run all of them but I'm not sure if it runs them at the same time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like regular Coke, but I try to stay away from soda.
> I like coffee better than tea, but even that took me a couple years to acquire a taste for. I normally drink tea at chinese restaurants. I had a green tea ice cream once, it was disgusting.




Ewwwwww, Coffee is absolutely disgusting!!!!!!!!

Anyways, Green Tea ice cream is awesome.  Hmmmmm, tea.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> See if you can use it to log into one of your chat programs. It hink you have to input all the info at first. It may run all of them but I'm not sure if it runs them at the same time.



It shows me as logged in.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ewwwwww, Coffee is absolutely disgusting!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyways, Green Tea ice cream is awesome.  Hmmmmm, tea.



I used to hate coffee too. When I was on a 3 week trip to Europe though in high school, I started drinking espressos. I needed them. That was one hell of a trip. Anyways, it took me awhile of loading it with cream and sugar to be able to drink it. Now I can drink it with a moderate amount of cream and sugar. LOL


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to hate coffee too. When I was on a 3 week trip to Europe though in high school, I started drinking espressos. I needed them. That was one hell of a trip. Anyways, it took me awhile of loading it with cream and sugar to be able to drink it. Now I can drink it with a moderate amount of cream and sugar. LOL





Hehe, Tea is still better.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aurora said:
			
		

> I installed this Trillian thing. How do I know if it is working?



I have no idea, sorry. I just give info not how to use it.


----------



## Aurora

Hey, you can click on the "Y" (Yahoo icon) under someone's name and it tells you if they are signed on. I know you all probably knew that, but I didn't. I had never clicked on it before. Mine says that I am online, so I guess it is working


----------



## Wereserpent

I am drinking another cup of Green Tea.


----------



## Aurora

My laptop jusy "bing-bonged" at me. It has never done that before. Maybe it was that Trillian thing.


----------



## Aurora

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I have no idea, sorry. I just give info not how to use it.



So you must be in a computer related field, huh? LOL J/K


----------



## Wereserpent

Should I drink another cup of Green Tea?

Yes/No?  Circle one.


----------



## Aurora

K I circled one.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> K I circled one.




........Which one?  Man, I knew that was not going to work out well.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> ........Which one?  Man, I knew that was not going to work out well.



LOL
your pee is going to smell like green tea


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> your pee is going to smell like green tea




Awesome.  I decided not to have another cup btw.


----------



## Wereserpent

I think I am going to make some herbal tea now.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I think I am going to make some herbal tea now.



What time is it where ever the heck you are that you are making tea?

It's after 1am for me, so I am going to bed! Night hivers!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm watching it.




Ahhhhh!  Missed it...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet! Be sure to let me know how you like it!




Just got back.  It was okay.  It's weird seeing him as bond cause my friends and I grew up on Pierce Brosnan, so anyone else just doesn't seem like 'Bond.'  That's probably what people say every time they see Bond switch to a new actor though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys have the coolest station in Cinci. Damn, now I can't remember what it is. D'Shai ALWAYS used to listen to it cause he worked at Provident Bank headquarters downtown untili they were bought out by Nat'l City. I have it programmed into my FM2 though in my car since I am in Cinci a lot as well.  Well, mainly Mason, but close enough. Plus, I go down downtown every chance I get to eat at the Hoffbrauhaus. Love that place. There's nothin like good German food.




Used to have a cool 80s, 90s and new music station until they went dumb and became yet another oldies station.... as if we don't have enough of _those_....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let's see it's 4am and because I couldn't sleep, here I am, yet again. I am going to go back to bed now. Heh, Darth is prolly just getting up for the day.......




Yup. Dragging myself outta bed at that point.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> In Lima there is a berger place I think it's kewpee or something like that. Is it any good? Anyone know?
> 
> Something I always thought was odd is the drive through convenience stores. My cousins wife who is from Michigan say it's because of the winters. You drive in and you don't have to worry about getting the cold or stuck in the snow.
> 
> We drove through Cinci at night so I never got a good look at the city. I thought some of the city looked pretty at night.




We have one. It has the distinction of having someone get shot there by cops when the guy had a deathwish, assaulted some people and then pointed a gun at the cops.....

Another one we had didn't last.... I thought it was a nifty setup: a pull in "garage" where you pull inside, get your stuff and drive out. It was in a bad location and is now an audio installer shop.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I found the station I was looking for. It's in Carlisle Pa which was one of towns we were in. They have DJs but I don't think they did last year. I hope ours doesn't get Djs now. When it first started there were no commercial for a whole month. Best radio station EVAR.




The best station evar is ones who don't have hillbilly morning shows. I don't give a rat's ass about John Boy and Billy and their ilk. If I want lowbrow humor, I'll go read Jeff Foxworthy!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I almost had a heart attck because for about 15 minuites there I couldn't get ENWorld to come up. I really need a life. It's a Friday night, I am home alone, and I was upset that a gaming website wouldn't come up. *sigh*




And here I was watching Star Trek last nite on TVLand......


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Should I drink another cup of Green Tea?
> 
> Yes/No?  Circle one.



I circled yes. Now how do I get the marker off the screen. 

I guess I could try white out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> A Cherry Coke.
> 
> Now I am drinking Green Tea.  Anyone else here like tea?




Tea, yes. Green Tea, no. It has NO flavor.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And here I was watching Star Trek last nite on TVLand......



The bestest one ever. "The Wrath of Kahn"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Should I drink another cup of Green Tea?
> 
> Yes/No?  Circle one.





One




Hope you're enjoying all those bathroom breaks....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> ........Which one?  Man, I knew that was not going to work out well.




And you expected less of _this_ group.....?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The bestest one ever. "The Wrath of Kahn"




Yup. Khan was the best villain Kirk ever had!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My laptop jusy "bing-bonged" at me. It has never done that before. Maybe it was that Trillian thing.



Without hearing the "bing-bong" in question it would be difficult to ascertain the root of the current issue. If I were to take an educated guess I would say it had something to do with the new application you have recently installed. My suggested solution is to check the FAQ page and/or the forums page for the program vendor.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Khan was the best villain Kirk ever had!



Who do you think the best villain Star Trek had? My pick maybe was Gul Dukat.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Tea, yes. Green Tea, no. It has NO flavor.




You must not be letting it steep for long enough.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> You must not be letting it steep for long enough.



That or you are buying some cheap off-brand


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who do you think the best villain Star Trek had?





Non-Sci Fi fans


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just got back.  It was okay.  It's weird seeing him as bond cause my friends and I grew up on Pierce Brosnan, so anyone else just doesn't seem like 'Bond.'  That's probably what people say every time they see Bond switch to a new actor though.





One of my favorite lines from "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" with the new actor George Lazenby was-

"I wonder if that ever happened to the other guy." inferring to Sean Connery of course.

I go to see it 2 hours and 21 minutes.   Not looking forward to it all am I?


Was the Spider-man III preview there?  Any good?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who do you think the best villain Star Trek had? .





Star Trek IV.


----------



## megamania

Real quiet here....  guess I'll mosey along now....


----------



## megamania

ah crap!    We (EN World) will be shutting down later tonight!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ah crap!    We (EN World) will be shutting down later tonight!



I'd rather it be shut down than have another server crash and lose more info.


----------



## Michael Morris

It's only gonna be down about 12 or so minutes. Just a routine inspection and log purging.


----------



## Dragongirl

megamania said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to Horatio?  Did you guys ever publish some game material?   I proberly still have the e-mail address for submitting artwork from... like 3 years ago.




Horacio and I kinda fell for each other.  Didn't work out.  Last heard from him about a year and a half ago, still living in France.  He was one of the sweetest men I ever knew.

We did one E-Zine, think you can still find it on www.horade.com

Horade = HORacio and shADE, combination of Horacio's first name and my last.  Fraid that collapsed at the same time as our romance.



Wikepedia eh???

*EN World and its predecessor have been the birthplace many active sub-groups, including the Pantheon and the Hivemind. The Pantheon eventually homed itself in Nutkinland, which later became Nothingland.*

Pantheon?  Egads, brings back worse memories than the Hive does . . .


----------



## Dragongirl

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> It's only gonna be down about 12 or so minutes. Just a routine inspection and log purging.




Purging?  Damn anorexic forums!!!!  When will you ever just accept yourself as you are!?!?!?!?  Oh the humanity!!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ah crap!    We (EN World) will be shutting down later tonight!



Say it ain't so Joe. What's Aurora going to do?


----------



## Aeson

Nice to see one of the progenitor's of the hive amounst the little people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

It is good to have a slice of hivemind memory back!


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is good to have a slice of hivemind memory back!




Of all the things I hever ever been called, this is one of the . . .  . scariest!

I even remember when they made us only have one post at a time for the Hivemind.  Was really hectic before that.  The Hive was conquering all.  As is appropriate. 

The Hive is good, the Hive is all., long live the Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Of all the things I hever ever been called, this is one of the . . .  . scariest!



Glad to oblige you!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Say it ain't so Joe. What's Aurora going to do?



Hey! Be quiet! LOL 
I actually had something to do today. I watched the OSU game and am now going over to a friends' house to help him celebrate his b-day. (No, I'm not jumping out of a cake)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey! Be quiet! LOL
> I actually had something to do today. I watched the OSU game and am now going over to a friends' house to help him celebrate his b-day. (No, I'm not jumping out of a cake)



That's right because your a gamer, you would eat your way out. You've been gone all day, now your leaving again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey! Be quiet! LOL
> I actually had something to do today. I watched the OSU game and am now going over to a friends' house to help him celebrate his b-day. (No, I'm not jumping out of a cake)



Sounds like a blast!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right because your a gamer, you would eat your way out. You've been gone all day, now your leaving again.



ROFL!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You've been gone all day, now your leaving again.



I know you've missed me, but I'll be back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know you've missed me, but I'll be back.



Have fun!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know you've missed me, but I'll be back.



You trying to say I have no life and I sit here awaiting your return?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You trying to say I have no life and I sit here awaiting your return?



I'll be here, for a while anyway.


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll be here, for a while anyway.




Sounds like a stalker to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Sounds like a stalker to me.



Not a stalker, just a prolific poster!


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not a stalker, just a prolific poster!




Poster/stalker, tomAto/tomAHto


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Poster/stalker, tomAto/tomAHto



I'll follow anybody for the right of tomatoes, they are my favorite vegetable!


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll follow anybody for the right of tomatoes, they are my favorite vegetable!




Ah but they are a fruit!!


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Poster/stalker, tomAto/tomAHto



ROFL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Ah but they are a fruit!!



ACK!!!! Since when?


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ACK!!!! Since when?




Where have you been?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Where have you been?



Hangin' with my homies!


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hangin' with my homies!




Ah huh, homies eh?  Like I said, fruit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Ah huh, homies eh?  Like I said, fruit.



Well, not that kind anyway. I prefer the ladies.


----------



## Dragongirl

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, not that kind anyway. I prefer the ladies.




lol


----------



## Dragongirl

OK, time to hit the shower.  Gotta go out and ash a few men.  Later all.


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Ah huh, homies eh?  Like I said, fruit.



I can't say what I wanted to say. I could get in trouble.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> OK, time to hit the shower.  Gotta go out and ash a few men.  Later all.



Have fun!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't say what I wanted to say. I could get in trouble.



Well, you wouldn't want that!


----------



## Aeson

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> OK, time to hit the shower.  Gotta go out and ash a few men.  Later all.



We're such geeks. The women are going out and we're staying in to chat on a gaming message board. Oh well I guess I'll go play WOW. C YA


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're such geeks. The women are going out and we're staying in to chat on a gaming message board. Oh well I guess I'll go play WOW. C YA



I'll hit up a game of Civ II: Test of Time!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll follow anybody for the right of tomatoes, they are my favorite vegetable!





Hate to break it to you but they are fruit.    They have seeds WITHIN them.


----------



## megamania

Just got back from watching the BOND movie.   WOW


Completely redesigned and I like it.  Much more realistic and gritty.   Bond is more a brute than a swashbuckler in this.   Many twists in the movie.    I am looking forward to the next.


Spider-man was indeed previewed and looks AWESOME!

Eragon looks good also.  Now on my must see list.


----------



## megamania

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Ah but they are a fruit!!





Opps-  someone beat me to it......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to you but they are fruit.    They have seeds WITHIN them.



Looked it up here. You are as right as rain, I can't believe it. Well that is my lesson for the  day.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You trying to say I have no life and I sit here awaiting your return?






....and some of us may....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You trying to say I have no life and I sit here awaiting your return?



Not what I said at all. Are we being cantankerous tonight?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Looked it up here. IYou are as right as rain.
> 
> I learned something new today.




Have seeds, grow above ground.   Yup yup.  Botony teacher taught us more than you what spirits and the such are best used for... liesure use.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not what I said at all. Are we being cantankerous tonight?



Only if you take the 'tank' out of cantankerous.


----------



## megamania

why look whom has returned.   'allo


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Looked it up here. You are as right as rain, I can't believe it. Well that is my lesson for the  day.



You are funny Fru. I can't believe that you have never heard the "Is a tomato a fruit or a vegetable?" debate. Personally, I don't care what they are; I don't eat them. Except in sauce form


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> why look whom has returned.   'allo



hello 

I had brownies tonight, they were yummy. We were going to watch MST3K, but never got around to it. 
So, it seems you liked the movie. We were going to go see that, but the birthday boy declined me taking him to the movies. I thought about telling him he didn't have a choice, but, you know, it was his b-day and all


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only if you take the 'tank' out of cantankerous.



Then, he'd be canerous. Uh, what is that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are funny Fru. I can't believe that you have never heard the "Is a tomato a fruit or a vegetable?" debate. Personally, I don't care what they are; I don't eat them. Except in sauce form



I'll eat 'em in any form, I loves me my tomatoes.

How was the party?


----------



## megamania

Party!   Party!   Party!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then, he'd be canerous. Uh, what is that?



Well, erous is the gland/hormone that controls the power of ones desire to 'do the deed'. So it comes down to can they perform and how badly do they want to.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then, he'd be canerous. Uh, what is that?




What is the difference between "tan" and "tank" ?    A-LOT-OF-FIRE POWER


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Party!   Party!   Party!



 Hopefully not in your pants.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, erous is the gland/hormone that controls the power of ones desire to 'do the deed'. So it comes down to can they perform and how badly do they want to.





ummmm....Wife and I need more of that one........


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hopefully not in your pants.





thousands of swimmers party regularly.    Then they race.  To win is life.  To lose is to die.   It 's a hard life.....


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll eat 'em in any form, I loves me my tomatoes.
> 
> How was the party?



Could have been better: no drunks, acts of senseless violence, or moments of brief nudity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> thousands of swimmers party regularly.    Then they race.  To win is life.  To lose is to die.   It 's a hard life.....



Hopefully they are at least wearing swim trunks when they party.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll eat 'em in any form, I loves me my tomatoes.
> 
> How was the party?




Tomatoes + sugur = ketchup    tasty
Tomates + sugar and spices = sause    really tasty


Otherwise slap them on a sandwich.   Not Much use on a salad but for color.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Could have been better: no drunks, acts of senseless violence, or moments of brief nudity.



Was it chaperoned? If it was I blame the chaperones. D'oh!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, erous is the gland/hormone that controls the power of ones desire to 'do the deed'. So it comes down to can they perform and how badly do they want to.



At first I thought you typed "do the *dead*" and was really creeped out and wondered why such a hormone existed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not Much use on a salad but for color.



mighty tasty, tomatoes are.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Could have been better: no drunks, acts of senseless violence, or moments of brief nudity.





Then it wasn't a party.   It was a gathering.   Drunks are entertaining, the violence is senseless and nudity.... just a perk I guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> At first I thought you typed "do the *dead*" and was really creeped out and wondered why such a hormone existed.



Yeah, that would be freaky.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> mighty tasty, tomatoes are.




Give me onions and green pepppers any day


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> At first I thought you typed "do the *dead*" and was really creeped out and wondered why such a hormone existed.




Thus the secret origins of the Night of the Dead   and other zombie movies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Then it wasn't a party.   It was a gathering.   Drunks are entertaining, the violence is senseless and nudity.... just a perk I guess.



So I guess for a function to be a party it needs the camera crew of Girls Gone Wild, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Thus the secret origins of the Night of the Dead   and other zombie movies.



 Night of the *Living* Dead.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Was it chaperoned? If it was I blame the chaperones. D'oh!





Most chaperones I know stink.  They drink all the beer, start all the fights and are men. That I don't need to see in nude view.   Eeeeew.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Give me onions and green pepppers any day



Both of which I put on my salad as well. :yum:


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Night of the *Living* Dead.





As you can tell-   I am a HUGE horror fan....... :\


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ummmm....Wife and I need more of that one........



Huh, D'Shai already doesn't get enough sleep as it is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> As you can tell-   I am a HUGE horror fan....... :\



Well, I am. Love George Romero's work.


----------



## Aurora

Blech. Onions and green peppers are gross.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Huh, D'Shai already doesn't get enough sleep as it is.



UP all night?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Both of which I put on my salad as well. :yum:





Perfect salad-


Thick base foundation of green crisp lettuce (minus ebolia)

Onions (red and normal)

Peppers (green, red and when I can orange)

Small amount of carrot

Spreaded cheese

Diced ham

Diced turkey

Bacon bits

Crotons

Chinese friend crunchy stuff (can't think of the name right now)

Creamy Ranch dressing

I'm getting hungry.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Blech. Onions and green peppers are gross.



If the intensity of an onion could be halved, I'd gladly eat a whole one just like an apple. Love 'em.


----------



## megamania

oh-   I forgot a few sliced cucumbers


----------



## Aurora

I think I am a bit past the age of needing chaperones at parties......or maybe not. LOL I am actually quite tame the vast majority of the time. The one tonight definitely didn't need a chaperone though.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Huh, D'Shai already doesn't get enough sleep as it is.





Lucky D'Shai


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> oh-   I forgot a few sliced cucumbers



I do however like sliced cucumbers.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Blech. Onions and green peppers are gross.




Only if they get stale and limp......   sounds so wrong considering the other conversation going.... :\


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I am a bit past the age of needing chaperones at parties......or maybe not. LOL I am actually quite tame the vast majority of the time. The one tonight definitely didn't need a chaperone though.





I am the PERMANENT Designated Driver whenever I go out.   Rarely drink anything if I'm not where I am going to spend the night.   Even then, limit of two beers unless home.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Perfect salad-
> 
> 
> Thick base foundation of green crisp lettuce (minus ebolia) *and not iceburg*
> 
> Onions (red and normal)
> 
> Peppers (green, red and when I can orange)
> 
> Small amount of carrot
> 
> Spreaded Feta cheese
> 
> Diced ham
> 
> Diced turkey
> 
> Bacon bits
> 
> Croutons
> 
> Chinese friend crunchy stuff (can't think of the name right now)
> 
> *And cucumbers*
> 
> Creamy Ranch dressing
> 
> I'm getting hungry.....



FIFY!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do however like sliced cucumbers.





Yeah.   We agree on something after all


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Only if they get stale and limp......   sounds so wrong considering the other conversation going.... :\



Bahahahaha


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Perfect salad-
> 
> <snip>



My perfect salad:

One and a half bags of lettuce OR 1 bag of lettuce and a half bag of spinach

Southwest style chicken strips, diced

1/3 onion, diced

1/2 yellow pepper, cut

1/2 red pepper, cut

Two tomatoes, diced

3/4 cup of shredded cheese

1 avacado, diced

1/2 can of black olives

1 teaspoon of rice vinegar and 1 teaspoon of Virgin Olive Oil OR Hidden Valley Ranch three cheese dressing


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I am the PERMANENT Designated Driver whenever I go out.   Rarely drink anything if I'm not where I am going to spend the night.   Even then, limit of two beers unless home.



I rarely have more than one drink at any given time. I don't need it to have a good time.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> FIFY!




Nope.... must be cheddar cheese


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Nope.... must be cheddar cheese



I also like cheddar. And actually with the turkey and ham on the salad, cheddar would be better


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Lucky D'Shai



Speaking of lucky, I am going to bed. See you guys tomorrow


----------



## megamania

I won't touch olives.   It goes back to my father.

One of his favorite sandwiches-

Rye bread

Peanut Butter

Sprouts

cheese

Black olives


The memory of it has made me no longer hungry.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I rarely have more than one drink at any given time. I don't need it to have a good time.





I have been told (by nearly everyone)  I need to take up a new hobby-  drinking in excess



I tend to be the type that at parties I watch for trouble and remain ever alert and vigilant.

I guess it's my police background.   Go figure.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of lucky, I am going to bed. See you guys tomorrow




Thumbs up and a salute-   til then


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I won't touch olives.   It goes back to my father.
> 
> One of his favorite sandwiches-
> 
> Rye bread
> 
> Peanut Butter
> 
> Sprouts
> 
> cheese
> 
> Black olives



 That sounds nasty! Probably curled a few nosehairs too!


----------



## megamania

So whats up FRU?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have been told (by nearly everyone)  I need to take up a new hobby-  drinking in excess



I like my martini extra dry - Dustbowl Dry.


----------



## megamania

I don't touch fish because of his mother.   Broil the entire catch of twenty fish.  Serve as gray lump with parsly.

Next several days serve gray lump COLD.





UGH!    Definetly have no hunger issues now with that memory.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> So whats up FRU?



I'm headin out too. I need my MASH fix and a movie before I hit the sack. I'll be back tomorrow. G'Night!


----------



## megamania

I never understood drinking to an excess.   It is much more fun watching others being drunk.   But then most people can't tell when I'm smiling and when I'm not.


----------



## megamania

drags foot in a semi circle belore himself-   "okay."



Have a good one.


----------



## megamania

1:36am in the morning.   I guess I can understand why everyone is bailing.   Til later everyone, including you freaky lurkers-  get involved!   It won't hurt ....much.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> 1:36am in the morning.   I guess I can understand why everyone is bailing.   Til later everyone, including you freaky lurkers-  get involved!   It won't hurt ....much.




I just got home from gaming.  Guess it's time for me to talk to myself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, I don't really have much to say, however.

*throws hands up in the air like I don't care*  THAT'S still fun though.


----------



## Dragongirl

Wow, come back from an evening of fun and only 2 pages added on this thread?  Back in the day this would never do.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Wow, come back from an evening of fun and only 2 pages added on this thread?  Back in the day this would never do.




That's fine.  In a thread like this, it doesn't matter if you've read the last two POSTS, let alone the last two pages, before you post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's fine.  In a thread like this, it doesn't matter if you've read the last two POSTS, let alone the last two pages, before you post.



For example, I haven't read any posts prior to Dog Moon's.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For example, I haven't read any posts prior to Dog Moon's.




Right.  You should always read mine.  It's okay if you have everyone else on ignore though.  Some of my comments may sound weird cause you're only hearing half the story, but that should make everything even more interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Right.  You should always read mine.  It's okay if you have everyone else on ignore though.  Some of my comments may sound weird cause you're only hearing half the story, but that should make everything even more interesting.



And I know for a fact that without Dog Moon, I'd be a blundering teetotaler. His word are very enlightening.


----------



## Dog Moon

I try.

And if you were ignoring Fru, you would have NO idea of what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Aurora

Um, I'm the important one here. Ignore everyone else Fru. LOL (Just kidding) 

WHat movie did you watch?


----------



## Aurora

WHat is everyone going to do today?
I am doing more moving. In fact, as of tonight I'll be in the new house. Which means, no internet access until the 22nd!!!! I will, however, be coming to this house every day to work on cleaning it so I'll leave my laptop here. Withdrawl would just be too hard!

Oh yeah, and gaming tonight! Hooray!


----------



## Aeson

Not sure what I'm doing today. I think I should start getting my game room ready for next weekends game. I'm a slob and the room is a mess. 

The move is almost over eh? That's good news.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a slob and the room is a mess.



I am in good company then. I am not so much a slob as I am lazy and cluttered though. And I hate cleaning. There are so many better things I could be doing than cleaning.....like posting on messageboards


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am in good company then. I am not so much a slob as I am lazy and cluttered though. And I hate cleaning. There are so many better things I could be doing than cleaning.....like posting on messageboards



I like lazy and cluttered more than slob. It was the best I could think of but lazy and cluttered fits better.


----------



## Aurora

I am hoping that since my new house is about twice the size of my old one, my clutter won't look quite so cluttered  LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am hoping that since my new house is about twice the size of my old one, my clutter won't look quite so cluttered  LOL



You'll cram more junk in there. That is the way it works.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll cram more junk in there. That is the way it works.



Can't even help me entertain my delusions for a few minutes, huh? LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can't even help me entertain my delusions for a few minutes, huh? LOL



sorry, Aurora there will be soooo much room in the new place you'll think it's empty. You'll walk in and speak softly because of the echo. Better?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> sorry, Aurora there will be soooo much room in the new place you'll think it's empty. You'll walk in and speak softly because of the echo. Better?



Now you're just being a brat.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now you're just being a brat.....



hehe

I'm a brat.


----------



## Aeson

My prepaided card for WOW has expired. /cry.

My life is over. Good bye cruel world.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My prepaided card for WOW has expired. /cry.
> 
> My life is over. Good bye cruel world.




Later.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Later.



Bahahahahaha


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My prepaided card for WOW has expired. /cry.
> 
> My life is over. Good bye cruel world.



You'll be just fine. You can start getting brain cells back now that you lost.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am hoping that since my new house is about twice the size of my old one, my clutter won't look quite so cluttered  LOL



Clutter is like Goldfish-  the bigger the environment the bigger they get.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> My prepaided card for WOW has expired. /cry.
> 
> My life is over. Good bye cruel world.





And the winner of tonights Oscar for best death scene goes to......   Aeson in WOW Experiation


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You'll be just fine. You can start getting brain cells back now that you lost.



I do have another card coming. I just won't be able to play until it gets here. I do have to decide if I'll continue to play. Amazon raised the price on the card. It now costs the same as paying Blizzard directly. Amazon had it $5 cheaper.


----------



## megamania

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Wow, come back from an evening of fun and only 2 pages added on this thread?  Back in the day this would never do.





You tell 'em DG!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am in good company then. I am not so much a slob as I am lazy and cluttered though. And I hate cleaning. There are so many better things I could be doing than cleaning.....like posting on messageboards




and eating ham sandwiches with raw onion and onion & garlic chips.


YUM!

I doubt I'll make any new friends any time soon however....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> And the winner of tonights Oscar for best death scene goes to......   Aeson in WOW Experiation



Thank you Thank you. I would like to thank all the Mobs I killed in my nearly year of game play. I'd also like to thank the NPCs for all the hours of joy I had while I searched and killed for the meaningless trinckets they require. I would also like to thank the lag and the D/C's that killed me numerous times.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> and eating ham sandwiches with raw onion and onion & garlic chips.
> 
> 
> YUM!
> 
> I doubt I'll make any new friends any time soon however....



Now I'm hungry. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Aurora

I just taught my daughter a new trick. If you look at her and say "treasure", she says "Arrrrrrr". That's right, teaching my kid the important things in life.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just taught my daughter a new trick. If you look at her and say "treasure", she says "Arrrrrrr". That's right, teaching my kid the important things in life.



 To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women?

A new trick? What is she a dog?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women?



among other things


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just taught my daughter a new trick. If you look at her and say "treasure", she says "Arrrrrrr". That's right, teaching my kid the important things in life.





hahahahah


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> To crush your enemies, to see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women?
> 
> A new trick? What is she a dog?




LOL


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just taught my daughter a new trick. If you look at her and say "treasure", she says "Arrrrrrr". That's right, teaching my kid the important things in life.





All kidding aside... my son's first true word was "Dice"   I was so proud.   It made my eyes watery.....   er something was in my eye....yeah yeah.... that's it.....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> A new trick? What is she a dog?



Hey, you added that line......

*smack* no she's not a dog.


----------



## megamania

Now he is eight and DMs for his friends at school.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> All kidding aside... my son's first true word was "Dice"   I was so proud.   It made my eyes watery.....   er something was in my eye....yeah yeah.... that's it.....



My daughter's first true word (other than momma) was "pirate". She even said it before she said daddy. LOL


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey, you added that line......
> 
> *smack* no she's not a dog.





Some people potty train their child ...other children become house broken.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Now he is eight and DMs for his friends at school.



that's freaking sweet.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter's first true word (other than momma) was "pirate". She even said it before she said daddy. LOL




An insult to dad the world over... even gamer dads.


Give women equal rights and they teach their children to be pirates rather than give proper homage to dear ol' dad.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> An insult to dad the world over... even gamer dads.
> 
> 
> Give women equal rights and they teach their children to be pirates rather than give proper homage to dear ol' dad.



ACTUALLY, DShai taught her the word.

And even if I had, as Aeson said "Women are evil" so, what do you expect?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> All kidding aside... my son's first true word was "Dice"   I was so proud.   It made my eyes watery.....   er something was in my eye....yeah yeah.... that's it.....



Here's Kylee, 4 mos old with her first D20   
http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=19637


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> that's freaking sweet.




Yeah-  I have to be careful what I run in my games since he mimics my games regularly.

The Art teacher was impressed him and his imagination.  She was telling me about an airship that flew and traveled between worlds through a waterfall that then battled reptilian men riding Dragonflys.


Avatar Falls
Fire elemental ship (Cedious' Ride)
Argonnessen
Lizardfolk on Dragonflies.

He recently drew up maps of a dungeon that matches much of my own that I just ran for the guys complete with shreaders and spiked moving walls.   Damn...got something in my eye again.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Damn...got something in my eye again.....



LOL Too cute.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey, you added that line......
> 
> *smack* no she's not a dog.



I thought about adding it in rather than a whole new post. When I hear the word trick I think 3 things. Magic tricks, turning tricks and dog tricks.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Here's Kylee, 4 mos old with her first D20
> http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=19637





THAT IS TOTALLY AWESOME!

A cutie too.

Where did you get the die?   My friends just had their first child and I'm looking for something for him.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought about adding it in rather than a whole new post. When I hear the word trick I think 3 things. Magic tricks, turning tricks and dog tricks.





"turning Tricks"????    What kind of mind do you have?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ACTUALLY, DShai taught her the word.
> 
> And even if I had, as Aeson said "Women are evil" so, what do you expect?



This is the first time you reacted to that comment. I thought maybe you missed it.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> "turning Tricks"????    What kind of mind do you have?



I did say I was trying to take Rel's place as the resident perv. 

Before she goes off on me. I'm not saying Aurora's daughter turns tricks.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> THAT IS TOTALLY AWESOME!
> 
> A cutie too.
> 
> Where did you get the die?   My friends just had their first child and I'm looking for something for him.



Got it in a game shop in Knoxville.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did say I was trying to take Rel's place as the resident perv.
> 
> Before she goes off on me. I'm not saying Aurora's daughter turns tricks.



I don't go off on you. 
Somebody has to take Rel's place. There have been many "Rel" opportunities that he has missed.


----------



## Aeson

Yippy! the Falcons are playing. I'm sure they will lose but I'll watch anyway.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is the first time you reacted to that comment. I thought maybe you missed it.



I rarely miss anything.


----------



## megamania

http://www.enworld.org/gallery/files/9/2/5/5/GreatEscape2005family.jpg

here is a picture of my family and the thug that is me...


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> THAT IS TOTALLY AWESOME!
> 
> A cutie too.
> 
> Where did you get the die?   My friends just had their first child and I'm looking for something for him.




Here  is what you should get for him. (takes awhile to load)

Here is the stuffed D20.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/gallery/files/9/2/5/5/GreatEscape2005family.jpg
> 
> here is a picture of my family and the thug that is me...



A nice lookin' family you got there. Wow, your son has some red hair! Got some Irish blood?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> A nice lookin' family you got there. Wow, your son has some red hair! Got some Irish blood?




wife is Irish, English and American Indian

I am Scottish, Irish and a bit of english.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Here  is what you should get for him. (takes awhile to load)
> 
> Here is the stuffed D20.



I want one of those creepers but I don't think it will fit.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yippy! the Falcons are playing. I'm sure they will lose but I'll watch anyway.



Yes, they prolly will lose


----------



## megamania

oh- and thankyou.   Yes the family are cool.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> wife is Irish, English and American Indian
> 
> I am Scottish, Irish and a bit of english.



D'Shai is half Irish/half English. So he says he hates himself. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, they prolly will lose



I'm a fan I can bad mouth them. You get to bad mouth the begals or browns or something. Leave my Falcons alone.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> D'Shai is half Irish/half English. So he says he hates himself. LOL



Has he gone to war with himself?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Here  is what you should get for him. (takes awhile to load)
> 
> Here is the stuffed D20.




Awesome!   I love the creeper-   almost bought one until I reliezed it was 20.00 after shipping.  Still......   at the very least I will forward that address to them.


----------



## megamania

Hate myself AND I have a temper known for by the Scotish.


The american Indian that the wife and kids have is not fair.  They never get sun burn.   I say the word without sun screen and I've peeled.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.  Gotta work today and I need a nap.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate myself AND I have a temper known for by the Scotish.
> 
> 
> The american Indian that the wife and kids have is not fair.  They never get sun burn.   I say the word without sun screen and I've peeled.



Your son doesn't burn? I thought with the red hair he would have fair skin and burn something awful.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate myself AND I have a temper known for by the Scotish.
> 
> 
> The american Indian that the wife and kids have is not fair.  They never get sun burn.   I say the word without sun screen and I've peeled.



I'm a bit more than 2/3 German with some English, Danish, Dutch, and Cherokee in there. I am fair skinned, but I can tan, it just takes a really long time. LOL When I lived in San Diego, my hair was very light and I was pretty tan because of all the time I spent in the sun.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a fan I can bad mouth them. You get to bad mouth the begals or browns or something. Leave my Falcons alone.



LOL I am sorry did I hit a nerve 
Your falcons are winning 7-0. Nice.


----------



## Aurora

aaaaaaand I'm alone. I should be used to it by now I guess......
Oh well. Kylee is up from her nap so I am headed to the other house. The one with no internet   See you all later (whenever that is).


----------



## Wereserpent

Dooooo dooo dooo dooo dooo

Has anyone seen the cord of doom?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL I am sorry did I hit a nerve
> Your falcons are winning 7-0. Nice.



No you didn't. 

they lost 24-10


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up hivers?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up hivers?




Lazy Sunday afternoon for me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Lazy Sunday afternoon for me.





Me too, I laid in bed for like three hours total this afternoon.


----------



## Aeson

I took a 2 1/2 hour nap. I've done almost nothing today.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> You must not be letting it steep for long enough.




I let it steep while I'm heating the water in the microwave. Does well for other teas but not green tea.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> That or you are buying some cheap off-brand




It was one of those "box sets" of various teas that Mom got me one Xmas.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Star Trek *V*.





Fixed it for you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> It's only gonna be down about 12 or so minutes. Just a routine inspection and log purging.




Sewer system get backed up?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> At first I thought you typed "do the *dead*" and was really creeped out and wondered why such a hormone existed.




It was bad enough on the radio yesterday about some idiot guy who had the 'do the dead' gene when it came to a dead deer.....     :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If the intensity of an onion could be halved, I'd gladly eat a whole one just like an apple. Love 'em.




I eat them cooked. Raw does disastrous things to my digestive system.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's fine.  In a thread like this, it doesn't matter if you've read the last two POSTS, let alone the last two pages, before you post.




QFT


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am in good company then. I am not so much a slob as I am lazy and cluttered though. And I hate cleaning. There are so many better things I could be doing than cleaning.....like posting on messageboards




Ditto


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<flabbergasted>


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a fan I can bad mouth them. You get to bad mouth the begals or browns or something. Leave my Falcons alone.




A wee bit touchy, aren't we?   

Panthers won again. Not as yucky of a win as last week.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate myself AND I have a temper known for by the Scotish.
> 
> 
> The american Indian that the wife and kids have is not fair.  They never get sun burn.   I say the word without sun screen and I've peeled.




I love my "instant suntan" from my American Indian heritage.   

I still burn but not as bad.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I let it steep while I'm heating the water in the microwave. Does well for other teas but not green tea.





I usually put the water in the microwave for three minutes, usually when it is done the water is boiling pretty good, then I throw the tea bag in real quick.  It is a good sign if it nearly pops right back out because of the boiling water.  I then let it steep for five minutes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I usually put the water in the microwave for three minutes, usually when it is done the water is boiling pretty good, then I throw the tea bag in real quick.  It is a good sign if it nearly pops right back out because of the boiling water.  I then let it steep for five minutes.




I let tea steep much longer than my Grandma who would do a 3 second dunk and then use the bag again for another cup of tea.

Makes me wanna go brew a cup o' tea right now....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A wee bit touchy, aren't we?
> 
> Panthers won again. Not as yucky of a win as last week.



No not really. I was giving her a heard time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I let tea steep much longer than my Grandma who would do a 3 second dunk and then use the bag again for another cup of tea.
> 
> Makes me wanna go brew a cup o' tea right now....




Heh, well make sure to let it steep after you boil the water in the microwave, not during.  

I am making some herbal tea right now.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm drinking Sprite.  Bwahaha!  No tea here.


----------



## Dragongirl

*Self Serving Post*

Check them out - 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3183288#post3183288

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3183300#post3183300


----------



## Dog Moon

Wait, you linked us to a link to another page?

Linking us directly to that other page was too much trouble?


----------



## Dragongirl

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, you linked us to a link to another page?
> 
> Linking us directly to that other page was too much trouble?




Yes, terribly too much trouble.

:: polishes her claws . . . looks uncomfortable and slinks away::


----------



## Aeson

Where is everyone? It's not like you have lives or anything.


----------



## megamania

Just arrived.  Short day at work.  Two hours work and two hours painting on the store windows.


And here I never thought I would ever get paid for my art


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is everyone? It's not like you have lives or anything.




Naw. Just work.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Naw. Just work.



That's no fun.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's no fun.




Never is.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never is.




Agreed.  Work = no life and no fun.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh ... I don't know. It really depends upon what kind of person you are, who you are and what work you are doing. (Not to mention your attitude toward whatever it is you are doing.) Just my two cents though....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... I don't know. It really depends upon what kind of person you are, who you are and what work you are doing. (Not to mention your attitude toward whatever it is you are doing.) Just my two cents though....




So do you like YOUR work?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... I don't know. It really depends upon what kind of person you are, who you are and what work you are doing. (Not to mention your attitude toward whatever it is you are doing.) Just my two cents though....



I agree. That's why I completely changed what I was planning on doing when I grow up


----------



## Aurora

Damn guys, only like 6 posts today. Kind of slow? Everyone too busy? I guess it IS a Monday, but still. 

Just checking in to say hi. I won't be here at all tomorrow because they shut off the phone here and turn it on at the other house, but the DSL won't be up till Wed sometime. Stupid phone company. I guess if I get desperate enough I can do dial-up.  :\  I don't think I have the patience for that though. Plus, I don't even think I have any of my computers set-up to do it. Heh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

<strolls on in>

 Good evening, hivers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just checking in to say hi. I won't be here at all tomorrow because they shut off the phone here and turn it on at the other house, but the DSL won't be up till Wed sometime. Stupid phone company.



Screw DSL. Cable costs pretty much the same and is an arse load faster. You should get it ASAP!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Screw DSL. Cable costs pretty much the same and is an arse load faster. You should get it ASAP!



7 to 10 days to wait for cable!!!! We don't have a contract for the DSL and wil lprobably switch to cable in a month or 2, but I CAN'T GO 7 to 10 days with no internet!!! I would die!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 7 to 10 days to wait for cable!!!! We don't have a contract for the DSL and wil lprobably switch to cable in a month or 2, but I CAN'T GO 7 to 10 days with no internet!!! I would die!



No, you wouldn't. All you need to stay alive is the bare nessecities: air, food and water. Hey, I had to go 7 days from the time my dad booted me off his comp till I found my WinXP installation disc plus and another 2 days till I could get my friend over to get my wireless network to work.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No not really. I was giving her a heard time.



a _heard_ time?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> a _heard_ time?



A HARD time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> a _heard_ time?





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> A HARD time.



I heard it was a hard time.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I heard it was a hard time.



I heard that also.


----------



## Aeson

Heroes is on. See ya.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heroes is on. See ya.



I catch it on Fridays.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I heard that also.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I catch it on Fridays.



I'm gonna have to catch it on Friday too. For some reason my reciever is recording House and I am too lazy to fix it, plus I am leaving to go to the other house anyways. I hate this episode of House though.....


----------



## Aurora

See you all in 2 days! (Unless by some miracle I manage to get internet before that.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to catch it on Friday too. For some reason my reciever is recording House and I am too lazy to fix it, plus I am leaving to go to the other house anyways. I hate this episode of House though.....



I meant that I don't watch it on Mondays, period. I always watch it on Fridays. Anyway, have a good time, see you later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> See you all in 2 days! (Unless by some miracle I manage to get internet before that.)



Love ya, Aurora, take care!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I catch it on Fridays.




Oh?  It's on on Fridays?  Good to know since I realize I've just missed the first 10 minutes... better not come on at the same time as Battlestar Galactica though, my only other TV show I watch during the week now...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> See you all in 2 days! (Unless by some miracle I manage to get internet before that.)




Later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh?  It's on on Fridays?  Good to know since I realize I've just missed the first 10 minutes... better not come on at the same time as Battlestar Galactica though, my only other TV show I watch during the week now...



It on right before Dr. Who.


----------



## Steve Jung

Bye Aurora. Good luck with the rest of your move.


----------



## Jdvn1

Whoa, I've missed like eight pages! I've been busy the past couple days.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was with friends at the Trans Siberian Orchestra concert last night.



 Cool! How was it? I'm thinking about going on Dec 18, when they play in Houston, but I'm not sure if I want to spend the thirty five dollars.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cool! How was it? I'm thinking about going on Dec 18, when they play in Houston, but I'm not sure if I want to spend the thirty five dollars.




For someone who'd never heard their stuff (other than commercials or other sources like the XMas house last year where the lights were programmed to their music), I thought it was an awesome show. Your best bet is to get "sideline" seats, not floor seats so you can get the full effect of their awesome light show. For us, it cost $50 (including "convenience charge").


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... I don't know. It really depends upon what kind of person you are, who you are and what work you are doing. (Not to mention your attitude toward whatever it is you are doing.) Just my two cents though....




Waxing a bit philosophical aren't we?   

Attitude also depends on the attitudes of your coworkers.... Emotions feed off other emotions.


----------



## Aeson

A lady came in to FedEx a TV to her son in Boston. 85 lbs. S.O.B.. I scratched my hand while picking it up to put on the scale. I bled all over everything. Now there is a little bit of me going to England, China and Boston.


----------



## Aeson

A child's life is like a piece of paper on which every person leaves a mark. (Chinese Proverb)


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> A lady came in to FedEx a TV to her son in Boston. 85 lbs. S.O.B.. I scratched my hand while picking it up to put on the scale. I bled all over everything. Now there is a little bit of me going to England, China and Boston.



Ouch. I hope the TV won't be used to kill someone now.


----------



## megamania

Huh.


Looks like without Aurora no one wants to be here.  I take a hint and will work on other stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Huh.
> 
> 
> Looks like without Aurora no one wants to be here.  I take a hint and will work on other stuff.




Or maybe she just manages to think of interesting topics, I have no idea.  How about this: I'll list of 3 or 4 subjects, and we will discuss one of them.

Cheese
Thanksgiving
Robots
Why someone doesn't understand the annoyance of Mord's Disjunction


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or maybe she just manages to think of interesting topics, I have no idea.  How about this: I'll list of 3 or 4 subjects, and we will discuss one of them.
> 
> Cheese
> Thanksgiving
> Robots
> Why someone doesn't understand the annoyance of Mord's Disjunction




I like cheese. I can't eat too much of it because it doesn't agree with me. What's your favorite cheese or cheese dish?

What is everyones plan for Thanksgiving? 

When I can I plan to build a Buffybot. How long away do you think the technology is? 

What the hell is Mord's Disjunction?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

RE: Cheese; I likes to cut me some 



Spoiler



and then eat it



RE: Thanksgiving; Will be going over to Grandmothers house this year. Looking forward to it.   

RE: Robots; Robots are cool, except for Viki in I, Robot though.   

RE: Why someone doesn't understand the annoyance of Mord's Disjunction; I understand it. I'm gonna say that it is an effective ploy, but in all reality I'd prep for an encounter where it might be a reality (leaving valuable at home).


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whoa, I've missed like eight pages! I've been busy the past couple days.



You really should have had one of your clones monitor the thread, rather than employ all of them in your world-dominating schemes.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> When I can I plan to build a Buffybot. How long away do you think the technology is?



Farther away than Pintsize, I'd guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Farther away than Pintsize, I'd guess.



Much, much farther.......Innibotix hasn't even been founded yet!

Brownie points to whoever figures out the TV refrence first!


----------



## Joker

Now this is my first time in a Hivemind thread, so I have to ask:  What happens when it dies?


----------



## IcyCool

Joker said:
			
		

> Now this is my first time in a Hivemind thread, so I have to ask:  What happens when it dies?




We take it's stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You really should have had one of your clones monitor the thread, rather than employ all of them in your world-dominating schemes.



 Priorities!


----------



## Aeson

Joker said:
			
		

> Now this is my first time in a Hivemind thread, so I have to ask:  What happens when it dies?



Abandon hope all Ye who enter here.

It never truly dies. If it did there is a curse on its stuff and those who loot the body will be forced to post on WOTC boards for the rest of eternity. 

Many that come here find it hard to leave.


Actually if the thread where to die or be closed a new one is started.


----------



## Aeson

Can I use some of those clones during the Christmas rush? I can't pay in anything but candy canes.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Priorities!



What, your plans are that time-critical that a few seconds off could ruin them? Better hope that your nemesis doesn't find out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can I use some of those clones during the Christmas rush? I can't pay in anything but candy canes.



 How big are the candy canes? Can I use them to crush KOmy nemesis?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What, your plans are that time-critical that a few seconds off could ruin them? Better hope that your nemesis doesn't find out.



 No, just that once I've dominated the world, I'll have plenty time to not only monitor the thread, but to post in it with all of my clones.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can I use some of those clones during the Christmas rush? I can't pay in anything but candy canes.



I'd sure appreciate some of Jdnv0's clones be out of the wayThat would be Jdvn2's call.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How big are the candy canes? Can I use them to crush KOmy nemesis?



*Invests a bit in candy-proof armor*


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I'd sure appreciate some of Jdnv0's clones be out of the wayThat would be Jdvn2's call.



 Do you need help Christmas shopping too?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Invests a bit in candy-proof armor*



 Ooh, I could sharpen the candy canes too. Good idea!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, just that once I've dominated the world, I'll have plenty time to not only monitor the thread, but to post in it with all of my clones.



Suuure.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you need help Christmas shopping too?



*Waves hand* Everyone needs help shopping. In fact, I believe it would be charitable to give away all your clones just for that purpose.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Suuure.



 It's my production-maximizing clone-allocation system.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ooh, I could sharpen the candy canes too. Good idea!



'tis still candy, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Waves hand* Everyone needs help shopping. In fact, I believe it would be charitable to give away all your clones just for that purpose.



 Hm... well, I _would_ control a huge majority of the world's total spending, effectively possessing the world's economy... _and_ it'd be a good way to surround youhelp people...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's my production-maximizing clone-allocation system.



Oh, really? Tell me more.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> 'tis still candy, though.





Yes, I'm still trying to work around that obstacle. I could coat them in steel...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Oh, really? Tell me more.



 Just take off your helmet and have a seat, and I'll tell you all about it. Here, eat the food... would you like some candy canes?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm... well, I _would_ control a huge majority of the world's total spending, effectively possessing the world's economy...



*waves hand* Why think so profit-oriented? The people would surely like it more if they had the control...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm still trying to work around that obstacle. I could coat them in steel...



*Note to self - invest in multi-purpose armor.*


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just take off your helmet and have a seat, and I'll tell you all about it. Here, eat the food... would you like some candy canes?



No, thank you - I'm diabetic, and undead.


----------



## Aeson

I could pay in empty boxes and packing peanuts. 

I'll give KO some bubble wrap.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *waves hand* Why think so profit-oriented? The people would surely like it more if they had the control...



 Well, money makes the world go 'round. Controlling the economy means controlling the world.

Besides, the people would like having me as their ruler. Well, or they'd die. Either way, it's a happier world.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Note to self - invest in multi-purpose armor.*



 Oh, those all-in-one armors are _never_ the deal you think they're going to be.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No, thank you - I'm diabetic, and undead.



A way to get around the armor. Feed it to him.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> No, thank you - I'm diabetic, and undead.



 Hm, I can adjust the recipe, I think...


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could pay in empty boxes and packing peanuts.
> 
> I'll give KO some bubble wrap.



 Hm, that's a little more difficult to work with. Are they undead-smiting empty boxes and packing peanuts?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, money makes the world go 'round. Controlling the economy means controlling the world.
> 
> Besides, the people would like having me as their ruler. Well, or they'd die. Either way, it's a happier world.



Ah, right. That pesky world domination thingy. Well, worth a try.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, that's a little more difficult to work with. Are they undead-smiting empty boxes and packing peanuts?



I have a Minister friend I could ask to bless them. Is that enough?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, those all-in-one armors are _never_ the deal you think they're going to be.



I never said that'd be my only protection...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ah, right. That pesky world domination thingy. Well, worth a try.



 So, you were saying about help with Christmas shopping?


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> A way to get around the armor. Feed it to him.



Well, the second condition _should_ override the first one... but I'm not going to test that out on myself.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a Minister friend I could ask to bless them. Is that enough?



 Well, a _Bless_ doesn't do much against undead. How about Holy Water? I'm not sure I want soggy boxes, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I never said that'd be my only protection...



 Well, it doesn't look like the candy-cane weapons are going to work anyway. I'll just deal with each armor one at a time. I certainly have the clone-power to work on it.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, I can adjust the recipe, I think...



The recipe of what, and in which way?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So, you were saying about help with Christmas shopping?



Well, many people _would_ appreciate the help, I imagine...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> The recipe of what, and in which way?



The candy canes! Sugar-free candy canes, enriched with holy water?


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, the second condition _should_ override the first one... but I'm not going to test that out on myself.



See, I could set up the test for you...


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, many people _would_ appreciate the help, I imagine...



 The cost would be greater than they could ever imagine.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, a _Bless_ doesn't do much against undead. How about Holy Water? I'm not sure I want soggy boxes, though.



And pretty obvious.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> And pretty obvious.



 No suspects the empty box!


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't look like the candy-cane weapons are going to work anyway. I'll just deal with each armor one at a time. I certainly have the clone-power to work on it.



Not if I manage to fire up that Clone-IQ-Dimmer. All I need is some bubble wrap and a battery...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The candy canes! Sugar-free candy canes, enriched with holy water?
> See, I could set up the test for you...



Somehow I get the feeling that I'd still be the Guinea Pig in that scenario...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The cost would be greater than they could ever imagine.



Their freedom?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not if I manage to fire up that Clone-IQ-Dimmer. All I need is some bubble wrap and a battery...



 Hm... I need to pull out those IQ-Protecto (c) tin foil hats again? They're effective, but silly looking.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Somehow I get the feeling that I'd still be the Guinea Pig in that scenario...



 Of course! Why would I delay you candy-caney-goodness?


----------



## Aeson

It's deader than KO here. I guess everyone is shopping or at the airport. I need people to come in and ship stuff or buy something. 

I forgot about this. I could send some money via Western Union while it's still under the former owners name. That could pay for the clones. "I'm sorry Kim I had the money here somewhere."


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Their freedom?



 Yeah, give or take. Just because I've dominated the world doesn't mean the people would have no freedom.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No suspects the empty box!



But the empty soggy box is fair game for suspicion.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's deader than KO here. I guess everyone is shopping or at the airport. I need people to come in and ship stuff or buy something.
> 
> I forgot about this. I could send some money via Western Union while it's still under the former owners name. That could pay for the clones. "I'm sorry Kim I had the money here somewhere."



 All donations are welcome.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> But the empty soggy box is fair game for suspicion.



 Even if it's filled with candy canes?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm... I need to pull out those IQ-Protecto (c) tin foil hats again? They're effective, but silly looking.



Perfect for the designated ex-dictator look.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not if I manage to fire up that Clone-IQ-Dimmer. All I need is some bubble wrap and a battery...



I do have bubble wrap and a battery. 

I'm suppling arms to both sides of the conflict.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Perfect for the designated ex-dictator look.



 Hey, they're not for me. I don't need the hat, I'm not a clone.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course! Why would I delay you candy-caney-goodness?



Nope, sorry. Only I decide when I become a Guinea Pig.


Well, except for that one incident with Horacio...


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do have bubble wrap and a battery.
> 
> I'm suppling arms to both sides of the conflict.



 If we both end up going down, then you'll be the victor?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, they're not for me. I don't need the hat, I'm not a clone.



Are you sure your not a clone? How do you know?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If we both end up going down, then you'll be the victor?



Yes. I come in and take over after you destroy each other.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, give or take. Just because I've dominated the world doesn't mean the people would have no freedom.



That's... a novel take.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry. Only I decide when I become a Guinea Pig.
> 
> 
> Well, except for that one incident with Horacio...



 Guinea pig is such a strong term... accurate, but strong.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you sure your not a clone? How do you know?



 I'm the original! Didn't you see the "1"?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes. I come in and take over after you destroy each other.



 Hm, I have to be a bit more careful...


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Even if it's filled with candy canes?



Then it's no longer empty, and inherently suspect.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's... a novel take.



Yeah, I thinking of writing a book. _World Domination for the Nice Guy_.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do have bubble wrap and a battery.
> 
> I'm suppling arms to both sides of the conflict.



I'll make sure to remember that.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, they're not for me. I don't need the hat, I'm not a clone.



Well, if you don't wear it, you'll stand out from the clone masses, making you an easy target.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If we both end up going down, then you'll be the victor?



Up, down, we're the guys who can stop his takeover.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm the original! Didn't you see the "1"?



Then you're a number, and not a free man?  And what about Jdvn0?


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, if you don't wear it, you'll stand out from the clone masses, making you an easy target.



 I have bodyguards. I'm not worried.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Then you're a number, and not a free man?  And what about Jdvn0?



 0 is regarded to be nothing, 1 is usually regarded to be the first. I could've started counting from any number (including negatives, if I wanted), but this is the counting scheme I chose.

I could arbitrarily designate them in other ways, and not even count in order (I could later create a Jdvn0 and a Jdvn-4, then have JdvnGamma or JdvnWillowTree), but either way, I'm the first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Waves hand* Everyone needs help shopping.



Not me, all I have to make are two stops this year, local movie theater and bank (I-Bond for my nephew).


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Up, down, we're the guys who can stop his takeover.



 Of course we can! I'm not worried. It justs adds a few more things to my To Do list.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not me, all I have to make are two stops this year, local movie theater and bank (I-Bond for my nephew).



 Sounds convenient! I have a lot of shopping to do. I should probably start.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> but either way, I'm the first.



That's what many clones think.


----------



## Aeson

I can't remember the commercial but there is an Asian guy that clones himself. He had a line that cracks me up. "With hundreds of Pings running around I can do anything."


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's what many clones think.



 No, the clones know what they are and who their leader is.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, the clones know what they are and who their leader is.



That's what THEY want you to think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's what THEY want you to think.



Well, you definetely wouldn't want the Peter Parker Syndrome.


----------



## Aeson

I girl I use to game with came into the store. She didn't recognize me. She came in before and I kept thinking "I know you." She came in with wedding invitation and I looked at the name and address on the back and remembered who she was. This girl is HAWT. Not to mention the bewbies. 

It is a small world. 


Anyone want to help me take out the husband to be? Did I say she was HAWT? 

I had a plan to woo Natalie Portman but I'm willing to use it on this girl instead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Is she a 10 or is she jus hot?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is she a 10 or is she jus hot?



She's just hot. She could use some work to be a 10. I'd give her a 7.8. Then again it's my scale and yours might differ.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's just hot. She could use some work to be a 10. I'd give her a 7.8. Then again it's my scale and yours might differ.



Well, on my scale Reese Witherspoon is a 10.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So do you like YOUR work?




Very much ... I wouldn't be here if I didn't.  But what do I do?

Well ... the profile says IT admin stuff but ... the rest is a mystery!  

P.S. Sorry for the late reply Dog ... although an IT I am not always at the terminal per se.


----------



## Aeson

Either she doesn't wear makeup or wears very little. To me that makes her hotter. If she can be pretty without makeup. If I used your scale I would put this girl at 9 maybe.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree. That's why I completely changed what I was planning on doing when I grow up




Well ... at least its good to know what you would like to do at SOME point in your life, eh? Although I would think little Tinkerbell (unfortunately don't remember your daughter's name - only remember the Halloween Tinkerbell outfit  :\ ) and any brothers or sisters she might have might keep you a tad occupied for a bit. Still ... its nice to know.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Waxing a bit philosophical aren't we?
> 
> Attitude also depends on the attitudes of your coworkers.... Emotions feed off other emotions.




Yes my good Kilingon Lord, we myconid tend towards philosophical self-introspection and all that stuff ... regular mind melds help with that, as you no doubt remember. (Was there ever a "Ecology of ..." article in the Dragon mags on my people I wonder? Can't remember now.)

Anyway you are right, of course. One's co-workers attitude's DO of course have influence on one's own. One is not enslaved to such things, of course, but still ... they can be pretty ... err ... effective???


----------



## Aeson

That is Kilingon Lady to you, mister.

I hope you mean Klingon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> That's what THEY want you to think.



 Well, they're hardwired that way, so whatever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> (Was there ever a "Ecology of ..." article in the Dragon mags on my people I wonder? Can't remember now.)



Weren't your people in Fantasia?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Weren't your people in Fantasia?



These shrooms look a bit Asian to me. Mycanid are you Asian?


----------



## Aeson

Any one speak Esperanto? I'm curious to what it sounds like.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is Kilingon Lady to you, mister.
> 
> I hope you mean Klingon.




ROFL! [[Is TERRIBLY embarrased!]] Please excuse my ignorance! You know my sort has TERRIBLE eyesight.

Yes ... I meant Klingon, just as you spelled it ... just typed too fast. 

Oh yes ... JDVN1 (and Aeson) ... I am not Asian, although I do love the arts of Japan. Hmm. As for whether or no my people were in Fanatsia ... I must admit that it never occured to me to ask.  :\ 

Maybe at the next group meld, hmm?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Either she doesn't wear makeup or wears very little. To me that makes her hotter. If she can be pretty without makeup. If I used your scale I would put this girl at 9 maybe.



I am also of the opinion tht the more of a womans body is covered with clothes, the sexier they look.


----------



## megamania

Either I need to change my work scheldule or others need to.  Where is everyone?


I came.
I saw.
I left shaking my head.



Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## megamania

9 hours later and ...nothing.


For shame!

Have a happy Turkey day.


----------



## Aurora

Happy Thanksgving hivers. 
It seems I was not missed at all. You all had PLENTY of conversation going! LOL 
I told D'Shai about the goings on in the hivemind world domination thread and he says that the 2 of you (KO and JDVN) can go ahead and take eachother out and it would make it so he could take you off of _his_ list. It will make his rise to world domination easier. 

Of course, I think *I* am also on his list; so, really, stay alive and thwart his plans. It has something to do with a world leader can't have a signifigant other because they'll just get kidnapped and ransomed out. So he'd have to "get rid of me" before he takes power. _Whatever that means._


----------



## Aurora

Oh. and you guys are killing me. [stern mommy voice] JUST LOOK at how far down our other threads are! [/stern mommy voice]


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am also of the opinion tht the more of a womans body is covered with clothes, the sexier they look.




I think this is true, but only to a point.  No offense, but it's hard for some outfits to make the woman sexy, like Somali people.  Their outfits hide too much.

But I think it's because with some clothes, they can either hide their flaws or enhance their, uh, non-flawed parts, which causes us to only see the good parts.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and of course Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think this is true, but only to a point.  No offense, but it's hard for some outfits to make the woman sexy, like Somali people.  Their outfits hide too much.
> 
> But I think it's because with some clothes, they can either hide their flaws or enhance their, uh, non-flawed parts, which causes us to only see the good parts.



I am in complete agreeance with you on this. A womans face needs to be completely seen to even give off the proper 'womanly glow'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Happy Turkey Day everyone!


----------



## megamania

I'm back and..... everyone left already.

Welp......  I have almost caught up my Storyhour now.  I am only one full session behind now.  I can smell the turkey so I'm guessing I have to go now.   


'til later when we sit at the computer patting our tummys and thinking we ate too much...while snacking on cheese and pie (of course    )   see ya.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Welp...... I have almost caught up my Storyhour now. I am only one full session behind now.



Which one is the current one?


----------



## Aurora

OK, so I have an old MP3 player, and Dshai has said that he wants one. So, of course, my reaction was "Well honey you can have my _old_ one and I'll get a new one for Xmas." _Hehehe, evil-I know_. So, I said that I want an IPOD and he says I am being a snob and I will be paying more for inferior technology, and he wants me to get a Microsoft Zune. He says all our music is in .wav files and we would have to convert it to put in on the IPOD. Any thoughts?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 'til later when we sit at the computer patting our tummys and thinking we ate too much...while snacking on cheese and pie (of course    )   see ya.



That's me right now 

T-day went off without much of a hitch here today. I cheated though and got my meal from Krogers. Moving has taken a lot out of me and I knew I wouldn't feel like cooking. Only took me 2 hours to heat everything up. Except I did make real mashed potatoes and green bean casserole. It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without them. DShai was prolly dissapointed that there was no rice and gravy but he'll get over it - silly southerner.

Did everyone have a good day? At midnight, the outlet mall near us opens for Black Friday sales and my girlfriend has wrangled me into going with her. Honestly, I hate shopping except when it is for other people. So it won't be too bad. I don't like large pushy crowds though- so we'll see.

My grandparents went down to Atlanta for T-day which was nice because I didn't have to have T-day with them LOL My other grandparents came over here though, and that was nice. Right now my family is all stuffed silly and sleeping happily on my couches and watching football. Ahhhh Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aeson

I am anti-ipod so I say go for the Zune. I heard it is like the Xbox and is mainly meant to test the waters for teh Zune 2. Which will be the true Ipod killer. I don't know if that is true. It will be hard to kill the Ipod.  I think Sony would have to get back to the 80's or 90's design teams in order to kill the Ipod. I've seen some of the features of Zune and it looks cool but I haven't used one. Get one and be our test subject.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I am anti-ipod so I say go for the Zune. I heard it is like the Xbox and is mainly meant to test the waters for teh Zune 2. Which will be the true Ipod killer. I don't know if that is true. It will be hard to kill the Ipod.  I think Sony would have to get back to the 80's or 90's design teams in order to kill the Ipod. I've seen some of the features of Zune and it looks cool but I haven't used one. Get one and be our test subject.



Oh thanks. Now I'm the guinea pig?    

How was your day Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's me right now
> 
> T-day went off without much of a hitch here today. I cheated though and got my meal from Krogers. Moving has taken a lot out of me and I knew I wouldn't feel like cooking. Only took me 2 hours to heat everything up. Except I did make real mashed potatoes and green bean casserole. It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without them. DShai was prolly dissapointed that there was no rice and gravy but he'll get over it - silly southerner.
> 
> Did everyone have a good day? At midnight, the outlet mall near us opens for Black Friday sales and my girlfriend has wrangled me into going with her. Honestly, I hate shopping except when it is for other people. So it won't be too bad. I don't like large pushy crowds though- so we'll see.
> 
> My grandparents went down to Atlanta for T-day which was nice because I didn't have to have T-day with them LOL My other grandparents came over here though, and that was nice. Right now my family is all stuffed silly and sleeping happily on my couches and watching football. Ahhhh Thanksgiving.





Atlanta? Why didn't you come with them? 

My day was ok. It seems like every other day except with pie. I also get to see family that I only see at Holidays. I try not to eat too much. I ate more dessert than actual food.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Atlanta? Why didn't you come with them?
> 
> My day was ok. It seems like every other day except with pie. I also get to see family that I only see at Holidays. I try not to eat too much. I ate more dessert than actual food.



You'll have to meet me soon enough   Our next trip is tentively sceduled for early July next year. Family reunion in Biloxi and then we go NE to Atlanta (stay a few days) and then take 75 home.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh thanks. Now I'm the guinea pig?



Better you than me. I can't afford either one. That's an idea. Buy both and try them out and sell the one you don't like on Ebay.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Better you than me. I can't afford either one. That's an idea. Buy both and try them out and sell the one you don't like on Ebay.



I've never sold anything on Ebay. Hmmmm no thanks. LOL The closest thing I have gotten to selling stuff on the internet is my digital designs.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You'll have to meet me soon enough   Our next trip is tentively sceduled for early July next year. Family reunion in Biloxi and then we go NE to Atlanta (stay a few days) and then take 75 home.




I think it's funny to hear someone outside of my family talk about family reunions. I know other families have them. I think it is mainly a Southern thing. DShai's family? You said he was Southern but not from Mississippi. That's where Rednecks get Redneck jokes. Kidding.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I girl I use to game with came into the store. She didn't recognize me. She came in before and I kept thinking "I know you." She came in with wedding invitation and I looked at the name and address on the back and remembered who she was. This girl is HAWT. Not to mention the bewbies.
> 
> It is a small world.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to help me take out the husband to be? Did I say she was HAWT?
> 
> I had a plan to woo Natalie Portman but I'm willing to use it on this girl instead.



How long has it been since you saw this girl? Do you really look so different that she didn't recognize you? Shoot, I have had people recognize me that haven;t seen me since i was a little girl. I think that's mainly because I look ike my real mom though - I think they recognize her in me if that makes sense.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I've never sold anything on Ebay. Hmmmm no thanks. LOL The closest thing I have gotten to selling stuff on the internet is my digital designs.



OOOO an Artist. A lot of gamers seem to be artists. Is there a site we can see some of your work? Is it what you do for a living?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it's funny to hear someone outside of my family talk about family reunions. I know other families have them. I think it is mainly a Southern thing. DShai's family? You said he was Southern but not from Mississippi. That's where Rednecks get Redneck jokes. Kidding.



Dshai's mothers family. They are definitely rednecks and dirt poor. I mean- DIRT POOR. I feel sorry for them though- many of them lost everything in hurricane Katrina. We went out and bought new furniture and loaded all of our older but still perfectly good furniture in a trailer and drove it down there to them last year.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> OOOO an Artist. A lot of gamers seem to be artists. Is there a site we can see some of your work? Is it what you do for a living?



It's really not that exciting. I haven't done any digi artwork persay, but I do paint and draw. My digi stuff is for digital scrapbookers. *gasp* I know, I am such a geek.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How long has it been since you saw this girl? Do you really look so different that she didn't recognize you? Shoot, I have had people recognize me that haven;t seen me since i was a little girl. I think that's mainly because I look ike my real mom though - I think they recognize her in me if that makes sense.



It was last year when we gamed together. I can't remember when. She and her boyfriend didn't play with us long. I've lost weight but not that much since I saw her last. I remembered her but not until I saw her face and name. It was hard to forget her. She was the cutest gamer I've seen.


----------



## Aeson

I'll tell you one thing. My cousins boyfriend wont forget me. I heard she even warned him about me before we met today. I'm a bit of an A-hole sometimes. Ok most of the time. I also like to give new boyfriends a hard time. This is her first boyfriend and I knew it had to be special. She is also a gamer (newly minted) and hasn't told him she is. I wanted to get his take on gaming so I asked "Are you into video games as much as Allison?" She shot me a look that would kill the devil. "He didn't know I played video games until now. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!" I stopped at that question but my sister chimed in with "Yeah my brother plays all these weird games like Dungeons & Dragons." Allison looked at me like I would say she plays too. Which she does but I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's really not that exciting. I haven't done any digi artwork persay, but I do paint and draw. My digi stuff is for digital scrapbookers. *gasp* I know, I am such a geek.



Geeks are Hawt. 

How are digital scrapbooks different than the other kind?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai's mothers family. They are definitely rednecks and dirt poor. I mean- DIRT POOR. I feel sorry for them though- many of them lost everything in hurricane Katrina. We went out and bought new furniture and loaded all of our older but still perfectly good furniture in a trailer and drove it down there to them last year.




That was really kind of you. I don't know of many people that were willing to do that for someone. 

We have some Po' folks in our family also. For those not in the know Folks restaurant was called Po' Folks back in the day. That had to change it because it sounded racist or something.


----------



## Aeson

just so I can have a post with 666 in it. This is my 2,666 post.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll tell you one thing. My cousins boyfriend wont forget me. I heard she even warned him about me before we met today. I'm a bit of an A-hole sometimes. Ok most of the time. I also like to give new boyfriends a hard time. This is her first boyfriend and I knew it had to be special. She is also a gamer (newly minted) and hasn't told him she is. I wanted to get his take on gaming so I asked "Are you into video games as much as Allison?" She shot me a look that would kill the devil. "He didn't know I played video games until now. THANK YOU VERY MUCH!" I stopped at that question but my sister chimed in with "Yeah my brother plays all these weird games like Dungeons & Dragons." Allison looked at me like I would say she plays too. Which she does but I kept my mouth shut.



Yeah, I could see you being like that. LOL
You have a sister? Is that your only sibling? No one in my family knows I play D&D except for my uncle who lives in Atlanta. My grandparents know that "the guys" all come over for "games" on Sunday night, not that _they_ would care but my immediate family would!!! Gamers are devil worshippers to them. My dad gives money to focus on the family for christs' sake.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> just so I can have a post with 666 in it. This is my 2,666 post.



Very nice.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was really kind of you. I don't know of many people that were willing to do that for someone.



Thanks. We try to help when we can. My father-in-law does A LOT for DShai's mom's family even though she is no longer with us. 


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> We have some Po' folks in our family also. For those not in the know Folks restaurant was called Po' Folks back in the day. That had to change it because it sounded racist or something.



OMG We used to have a Po' Folks here! It used to be one of my favorite restaurants when I was a kid. It was always busy and then one day, it just closed. Wierd how that happens sometimes.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Geeks are Hawt.
> 
> How are digital scrapbooks different than the other kind?



Scrapbookers buy paper products and piece everything together. Digi scrapbookers use a program like Photoshop and create their entire layout digitally and then print it out. They have digital papers, stickers, ribbon etc you just drag and drop it onto your "canvas".


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> just so I can have a post with 666 in it. This is my 2,666 post.



Are you not posting because you want to ride out 2,666 posts for as long as you can


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, I could see you being like that. LOL
> You have a sister? Is that your only sibling? No one in my family knows I play D&D except for my uncle who lives in Atlanta. My grandparents know that "the guys" all come over for "games" on Sunday night, not that _they_ would care but my immediate family would!!! Gamers are devil worshippers to them. My dad gives money to focus on the family for christs' sake.




Thanks. You don't even know me and you have me pegged as an a-hole. 

Some of my family know I play D&D but most don't. They are like my sister and think its weird. 

I have 2 older half-sisters from my dads first marriage.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OMG We used to have a Po' Folks here! It used to be one of my favorite restaurants when I was a kid. It was always busy and then one day, it just closed. Wierd how that happens sometimes.




You have Bob Evans. I ate there while in Ohio. It was Good.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you not posting because you want to ride out 2,666 posts for as long as you can



I went to do something. I'll be popping in and out. Trying to help my Dad hookup a DVD recorder. We got it for him for his birthday tomorrow. I'm going to be too busy to get it done then.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have Bob Evans. I ate there while in Ohio. It was Good.



Mmmmm yes it is good. I have one within walking distance of my new house.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I went to do something. I'll be popping in and out. Trying to help my Dad hookup a DVD recorder. We got it for him for his birthday tomorrow. I'm going to be too busy to get it done then.



I was only teasing. Is your store open tomorrow?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was only teasing. Is your store open tomorrow?



Yeah. I'm hoping that some of the Holiday shoppers will come in to mail the stuff they buy. Chirstmas time is when the store makes most of its money.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmm yes it is good. I have one within walking distance of my new house.



I think there is one in Chattanooga. If so it would be the closest to me. That is 2 hours away.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah. I'm hoping that some of the Holiday shoppers will come in to mail the stuff they buy. Chirstmas time is when the store makes most of its money.



I would think so. So, you bought the store with your parents. Sounds like your real parents are divorced? So, which parents did you buy it with?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think there is one in Chattanooga. If so it would be the closest to me. That is 2 hours away.



Where is Chattanoga in relationship to the Gatlinburg area? I have been to Chattanooga once when I took a trip down the Cherokee Trail of Tears. I am in Gatlinburg prolly 3 or 4 times a year though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would think so. So, you bought the store with your parents. Sounds like your real parents are divorced? So, which parents did you buy it with?



Both of my parents are still married. My dad was divorced. He married my mom and had me and my younger sister.


----------



## Aurora

The amount of black friday ads in the paper is amazing. Even looking thrugh these, other than a IPOD or Zune or whatever I choose, I have no idea what I want for Christmas.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where is Chattanoga in relationship to the Gatlinburg area? I have been to Chattanooga once when I took a trip down the Cherokee Trail of Tears. I am in Gatlinburg prolly 3 or 4 times a year though.



You will drive through Chattanooga on your way home from Atlanta. I haven't been to Gatlinburg so I'm not sure where it is exactly.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Both of my parents are still married. My dad was divorced. He married my mom and had me and my younger sister.



Ah, now I get it. My family is like the Brady Bunch- LOL.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The amount of black friday ads in the paper is amazing. Even looking thrugh these, other than a IPOD or Zune or whatever I choose, I have no idea what I want for Christmas.



You want the RCA 52" HDTV from Walmart for $474. I know I do.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You want the RCA 52" HDTV from Walmart for $474. I know I do.



Nah, when laser tv's come out on the market they are gonna wipe away the competition. I'll wait for them. I already have too many tv's anyways. I like my hitachi ultravision big screen


----------



## Aeson

Laser tv? Not sure I've heard of that one.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Laser tv? Not sure I've heard of that one.



Laser tv's will make high def look like standard television at a fraction of the price and using a fraction of the energy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> A lady came in to FedEx a TV to her son in Boston. 85 lbs. S.O.B.. I scratched my hand while picking it up to put on the scale. I bled all over everything. Now there is a little bit of me going to England, China and Boston.




And it'd have been cheaper for the woman to send the son a stupid gift card....... idiots.....


Speaking of idiots..... we had one dumbass call this morning to ask us if you remove the plastic wrapping off the turkey before putting it into the oven......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Huh.
> 
> 
> Looks like without Aurora no one wants to be here.  I take a hint and will work on other stuff.




At that time: I was in the midst of Zzzzz....

Weather was icky here. Somehow we ended up with a nor'easter that shoulda gone further north.... it was rainy, windy and bitterly cold.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or maybe she just manages to think of interesting topics, I have no idea.  How about this: I'll list of 3 or 4 subjects, and we will discuss one of them.
> 
> Cheese




Too much and it tears my stomach up. Sometimes I don't care since I like it so much.



> Thanksgiving




Worked today and then came home. Surprised Mom did some cooking.... ate sweet potatoes, cranberry sauce and a salad along with chicken I brought home from work.



> Robots




They need one to do yard work.



> Why someone doesn't understand the annoyance of Mord's Disjunction




Dunno. Never used it. One time I used Antimagic Shell to advance on an enemy. Didn't phaze me one bit as I was the only 11th level PC without magic items. Didn't have time to get any before the game started. And I was playin' the cleric!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> You really should have had one of your clones monitor the thread, rather than employ all of them in your world-dominating schemes.




Or keeping you occupied...


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And it'd have been cheaper for the woman to send the son a stupid gift card....... idiots.....
> 
> 
> Speaking of idiots..... we had one dumbass call this morning to ask us if you remove the plastic wrapping off the turkey before putting it into the oven......



Where do you work that you take calls about Turkeys?

Nothing beats the morons who would call DShai when he sold computers. One lady called about her "cup holder" being broken. Yeah, the cdrom drive. She had been using it as a cup holder- no lie. Another guy called and was upset because DShai sold him a computer wth no printer cable. He went over there and the guy had it plugged in to the back of his computer and then takced up on the wall like an antenna. Another guy thought his monitor was a fax machine/scanner as well. "I hold my piece of paper up to the screen, why can't the computer read it?"


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or maybe she just manages to think of interesting topics, I have no idea.  How about this: I'll list of 3 or 4 subjects, and we will discuss one of them.
> 
> Cheese
> Thanksgiving
> Robots
> Why someone doesn't understand the annoyance of Mord's Disjunction



I too shall answer your questions. (Darth answering them reminded me)
Cheese: I love cheese, but am lactose intolerant, so I can only eat a bit before it upsets my stomach.
Thanksgiving: One of my favorite meals of the year. My funny T-day memory was when I was 9, living in San Diego and my great-grandma came out to visit. She was preparing the turkey to put in the oven, and she farted. She then proceeded to blame it on the turkey. She was funny. I miss her. 
Robots: Robots are cool I want one like the one in the Jetson's that did all the housework. I dsliked the movie though because the teenager girl's name is Judy Jetson which sounds a lot like Jennie Jensen and so when I was in 6th grade and the movie came out everyone started calling me Judy Jetson and singing the song to me. Luckliy, it didn't last long. 
Mord's Disjunction: never used it


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where do you work that you take calls about Turkeys?
> 
> Nothing beats the morons who would call DShai when he sold computers. One lady called about her "cup holder" being broken. Yeah, the cdrom drive. She had been using it as a cup holder- no lie. Another guy called and was upset because DShai sold him a computer wth no printer cable. He went over there and the guy had it plugged in to the back of his computer and then takced up on the wall like an antenna. Another guy thought his monitor was a fax machine/scanner as well. "I hold my piece of paper up to the screen, why can't the computer read it?"



I worked at Arby's The "meat" comes in as a gelatnous mass in a plastic bag. We take it out and cook it and looks like the roast beef we all know and love. I've found what looks like plastic pieces in the meat after cooking. I'm not sure if it was plactic or something else.

I've heard of people thinking their CD drive was a cup holder but that was stories people in IT told. It was always a friend of a friend had a client kinda story. The monitor/fax/scanner is a new one. I have no idea how these kind of people are allowed to live. If I were in charge there would be an IQ requirement for continued life after childhood.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going. I need to go to bed early to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I worked ar Arby's The "meat" comes in as a gelatnous mass in a plastic bag. We take it out and cook it and looks like the roast beef we all know and love. I've found what looks like plastic pieces in the meat after cooking. I'm not sure if it was plactic or something else.



Awe man, I used to like Arby's! :\ 


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I've heard of people thinking their CD drive was a cup holder but that was stories people in IT told. It was always a friend of a friend had a client kinda story. The monitor/fax/scanner is a new one. I have no idea how these kind of people are allowed to live. If I were in charge there would be an IQ requirement for continued life after childhood.



Nah, the cup holder one actually happenned to DShai. He has a lot of other stories, I just don't remember them right now. He worked with a guy that was hilarious. He was busy talking to this woman who was a complete moron. He was standing next to a kiosk, so he picked up the phone and paged himself to the managers office. He then hung up the phone and said "I'm sorry ma'am that was for me, so I have to go" She said "okay" and stood there for over 5 minutes before she realized what he did and then got mad and stormed out. Their big thing at the store was trying to sell extended warranties for the computers. So, when a customer didn't buy one, he would start doing this weird dance and hooting and hollering. The customer would look baffled and ask him what he was doing and he'd reply that he was doing the "computer hex dance" so that in 30 days their computer would break. He was completely nuts, but fun to hang around in small doses.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going. I need to go to bed early to get up early tomorrow.



Have a good one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where do you work that you take calls about Turkeys?




A place called Bojangles. A chicken joint that sells turkeys during the holidays.



> Nothing beats the morons who would call DShai when he sold computers. One lady called about her "cup holder" being broken. Yeah, the cdrom drive. She had been using it as a cup holder- no lie. Another guy called and was upset because DShai sold him a computer wth no printer cable. He went over there and the guy had it plugged in to the back of his computer and then takced up on the wall like an antenna. Another guy thought his monitor was a fax machine/scanner as well. "I hold my piece of paper up to the screen, why can't the computer read it?"




Or the moron a friend told about who had a printer serviced. Got the printer home. Hooked it up to the computer but it still didn't work. Called the tech back and the tech told him it'd cost $185 to do a service call. Guy didn't care, told them to "come out and fix my damn printer". Tech came out, looked, climbed behind the desk and simply plugged the cord into the outlet. Then charged the service call.

To one totally pissed off customer.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Awe man, I used to like Arby's! :\




I went the other day and they use whole hunks of roast beef at this one. Just like the deli.

We had packaged philly steak we heated up. Stuff didn't stay hot for more than a few minutes. And was kinda crappy.

Our version of the KFC Snacker sandwich. First version was crappy as the "filets" were thinner than Wendy's hamburgers and had no meat in them; being mostly breading. Second version was better but I was still putting 2 patties one ones that I'd make for myself. Also didn't stay hot long.

BBQ is ok. Not a big seller due to no promo on it.

IMO, we should stick to the basics and quit trying to dip in everyone else's Kool-Aid (to swipe a phrase we use for sticking noses in other people's biz; usually not for the betterment).


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A place called Bojangles. A chicken joint that sells turkeys during the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> Or the moron a friend told about who had a printer serviced. Got the printer home. Hooked it up to the computer but it still didn't work. Called the tech back and the tech told him it'd cost $185 to do a service call. Guy didn't care, told them to "come out and fix my damn printer". Tech came out, looked, climbed behind the desk and simply plugged the cord into the outlet. Then charged the service call.
> 
> To one totally pissed off customer.



I have heard of Bojangles.
DShai had that one happen as well. People can just be really dumb. LOL That's okay you get them at any job. I worked for a credit card company once doing customer service. _God, I hated that job._ Anyways, we had a case where a guy made a purchase and they had charged him wrong. So, he went back and they returned it on his credit card and then re-rung it correctly. He called me yelling that he was "charged twice" I mean he SCREAMED at me. I explained that he could look at his $200 balance and tell right off the bat that he wasn't charged twice because the item itself was $200, but that didn't work. Then I tried explaining to him that $225 minus $225 equals $0 (he could see the return on his bill) and that didn't work. He went on about how _he went to the store_ and the manager agreed that we were double billing him. My response: "Sir, I am sorry that the manager of that store doesn't understand simple finance." I almost lost it after 30 min of arguing with this moron.


----------



## Aurora

*sees Mega*

LOL


Pumpkin pie is yummy. So is pecan pie.


----------



## Aurora

I refuse to let our other threads die! LOL

All right, since no one wants to come and play with me, I am gonna go take a nap before I head out for midnight shopping. _My god, I must be out of my mind._


----------



## megamania

?!?!?

Folks are leaving as I arrive.   I really am developing a complex.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ?!?!?
> 
> Folks are leaving as I arrive.   I really am developing a complex.



You were on the site for like a half an hour before I went to take a cat nap!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You were on the site for like a half an hour before I went to take a cat nap!




monitoring me were you?


Yeah, I posted a bunch of Storyhour material then checked out the General area to see what was happening with gamers within their games.   But as always-  I found myself here again.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I refuse to let our other threads die! LOL
> 
> All right, since no one wants to come and play with me, I am gonna go take a nap before I head out for midnight shopping. _My god, I must be out of my mind._




Black Friday    No item too small, no fee too large...


I have 75% of my shopping completed last weekend.   I just need to fill out the kids stockings now and buy for the wife.   Another 200 dollars I would guess.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *sees Mega*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> Pumpkin pie is yummy. So is pecan pie.




I had pumpkin pie today.  Apple too.  Store didn't have any pecan pie.


----------



## megamania

Turkey
Potatoes
Beans
Gravy
Stuffing
Biscuits
Beer

and the best and most important ingrediant- family.

oh- and Apple Pie and homemade Chex mix consumed while playing Sorry and Uno with the kids.


----------



## megamania

Well, I got my new CD burner / disk drive installed.

In that short time I have created a Country CD, a Rock CD, a Rap CD, a HIP HOP CD and a Metal CD.

Also figured out how to rip new music into the computer.   So now  the NOW 15-23 is in the computer and I hope to add some Movie soundtracks tommorrow.


I hope to burn some CDs for the wife and surprise her by placing them in the car player.  She likes her country and softer Hip Hop somewhat and of course 80's pop.


No rap for her nor Metal.


----------



## megamania

Well, its quiet again so I will return to doing Storyhours and who knows-  maybe I'll return again later this night.


I'm like a really bad penny or a family cold-   I just keep returning over and over again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm like a really bad penny or a family cold-   I just keep returning over and over again.



Fine by me, I like having you around. You are a great person to talk to.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fine by me, I like having you around. You are a great person to talk to.





I honestly think you are the first to say that here or in real life.   Thanks


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I honestly think you are the first to say that here or in real life.   Thanks



Hey, no prob. So did you sleep well?


----------



## megamania

I finished my Storyhours around 2am and was out by 2:30am.  Woke up around 8:30am.   Sanded the Grout work I did in the bathroom and shortly I'll put on the second layer.   Then maybe I'll begin painting Saturday evening after gaming with the guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I finished my Storyhours around 2am and was out by 2:30am.  Woke up around 8:30am.   Sanded the Grout work I did in the bathroom and shortly I'll put on the second layer.   Then maybe I'll begin painting Saturday evening after gaming with the guys.



Which storyhour is based on the most current campaign? What kinds of things do you like to paint?


----------



## megamania

The Creation Schema is the current campaign.   The guys have stumbled onto an ancient Dungeon used to test a race's champions.  It is very challenging to create a higher level dungeon (PCs = 13-15th level) and wanted it to be a thinking dungeon.  There are few creatures involved.


The painting I referred to was the Bathroom but I used to paint a lot.   I do figures (of course) and canvas work.

The last figures I painted was last month.  They are some Emerald Claw warriors and Cancergen a 1/2 fiend Dolgaunt.   The game is going to get soooo nasty soon.

As for canvas work, I do a lot collagues (sp) of pop culture (mine specifically).   Anything that interests me or has affected me I paint.

In college I did one that over 3x5 feet.  Everything is painted according to true to life size.  It was events and items that represented my life from birth to then being about 20.  Began basic with building blocks with my birthdate on it and advanced to favorite toys and onward.  Some was very indepth.  Junior time period I did Frank Miller's Born again to represent my rediscovering / building of myself.  I used the comicbook cover of Spider-man coming out of a grave in Kraven's Last Hunt series only I then painted the same image with myself emerging from the grave.

Its something I want to do again but I don't have the time.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> monitoring me were you?



Yes Mega that's it. NO I WASN'T monitoring you. LOL It's just i saw you post on a thread and then it was forevor before you came to the hive. So, I gave up and went to take a nap. You always complain that no one is ever around so when you posted, I put off taking a nap and waited but you took too long. *snicker*


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I honestly think you are the first to say that here or in real life.   Thanks



I like having you around Mega. Although, I guess it's prolly more of a I like the people in the hive or I wouldn't have started posting here. Since I am the newbie and all  I have stuck around because no one has told me to leave. I lurked in the hive for a couple of weeks before I mustered the courage to post.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Its something I want to do again but I don't have the time.



For our first anniversary, DShai bought me a really nice easel. I have yet to use it even once. I used to paint all the time. Then again I guess I _used_ to do a lot of things.


----------



## Aurora

I hate At&t DSL. Their service sucks. I spent 2 hours on the phone this morning trying to get it up and running again so I could come here. _Appreciate it damnit LOL_ From now on, I am not talking to the "tier 1" tech support. All they do is run me through the crap that I already know how to do and have already done 100 times trying to fix it myself. So, tier 1 must be for the average computer user who really doesn't know what they are doing. I finally said "Please transfer me to tier 2" and that person had me fixed in a couple of minutes. I mean, I am no compuer whiz but I have learned an awful lot from DShai and he knows a ton considering what he does for a living.


----------



## Aurora

I have 4 posts in a row here (now 5) and no one wants to come talk to me. *sigh* Everyone must be busy. I guess I could go unpack boxes, but that sounds like work. 

Speaking of work, is the store busy today Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

No. 

I had one paying customer today. She came in close to open with a lot of stuff so I hoped it would be a good sign. She did spend almost $90. Everyone else just drop stuff off already paid for. I do get money for FedEx drop offs so that's ok.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No.



It happens, everyone is still out shopping. Plus, they have to go home, wrap the gifts and then box em up to bring to you. Starting Monday, your business will pick up. Why did the previous owners sell it? Why did you decide to buy it?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It happens, everyone is still out shopping. Plus, they have to go home, wrap the gifts and then box em up to bring to you. Starting Monday, your business will pick up. Why did the previous owners sell it? Why did you decide to buy it?



I know it will pick as we get closer to Christmas.

She sold the business because she has 3 kids all with some medical crisis or something going on. She didn't have the time to deal with them and run a business. Also she needed a job that paid more to handle the medical bills. We bought it mainly to give me a job and because I've always wanted to own a store of some sort.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know it will pick as we get closer to Christmas.
> 
> She sold the business because she has 3 kids all with some medical crisis or something going on. She didn't have the time to deal with them and run a business. Also she needed a job that paid more to handle the medical bills. We bought it mainly to give me a job and because I've always wanted to own a store of some sort.



That's cool. What were you doing before?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cool. What were you doing before?



Not much of anything. Most of my jobs were driving or delivering something. I've not been able to hold down a job for more than a few months. The only place I worked longer than 9 months was Little Caesars. I worked there for years. It wasn't going anywhere.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have 4 posts in a row here (now 5) and no one wants to come talk to me. *sigh* Everyone must be busy. I guess I could go unpack boxes, but that sounds like work.




I had a half-day of work.  Just got back a little bit ago.  Haven't eaten yet today.  Trying to decide between ordering pizza, eating cereal, or hoping that my friends and I do something early enough for us to grab something to eat [the last the least likely to happen, I'm thinking].


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I had a half-day of work.  Just got back a little bit ago.  Haven't eaten yet today.  Trying to decide between ordering pizza, eating cereal, or hoping that my friends and I do something early enough for us to grab something to eat [the last the least likely to happen, I'm thinking].




yuuuummmmmmmy.... pizza


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have 4 posts in a row here (now 5) and no one wants to come talk to me. *sigh* Everyone must be busy.





It gets like that.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> For our first anniversary, DShai bought me a really nice easel. I have yet to use it even once. I used to paint all the time. Then again I guess I _used_ to do a lot of things.




A painter... you have redeemed yourself for almost becoming a lawyer.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like having you around Mega. Although, I guess it's prolly more of a I like the people in the hive or I wouldn't have started posting here. Since I am the newbie and all  I have stuck around because no one has told me to leave. I lurked in the hive for a couple of weeks before I mustered the courage to post.





twice in one day... I'm ready to die now.



weeeelllll.... maybe not just yet.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes Mega that's it. NO I WASN'T monitoring you. LOL It's just i saw you post on a thread and then it was forevor before you came to the hive. So, I gave up and went to take a nap. You always complain that no one is ever around so when you posted, I put off taking a nap and waited but you took too long. *snicker*





OYE'   hits head in amazed moment of Murphy's Law


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> twice in one day... I'm ready to die now.
> 
> 
> 
> weeeelllll.... maybe not just yet.




I think people in general just don't understand the words 'I like you' or similar.  No one really says them, but it should be obvious by the fact that we hang out and talk that we do like each other.  If we didn't, we would never speak with each other and we'd go our separate ways.

Or maybe it's just an American thing; I don't know.


----------



## megamania

Well I'm caught up writting the Storyhour for Creation Schema.  I just finished typing up the next collection of encounters for tommorrow's game.  

I did up a Warforged master of the Axe (Axe Whole is his knickname) with five level 10 warforged fighters accompying him (it).  They want to find the Schema as it enters Stormreach.

A 1/2 Dragon Bugbear Chamber member sent to stop the entire campaign   

A Huge Blue Dragon looking to find the Creation Schema before it is assembled.

Crimson hand a 16th level Cleric that works for the Emerald Claw looking to assassinate the main character of the group and the others are bonus.



Still need to stat out Cancaergen (1/2 fiend Dolgaunt Planar Traveler) and the exacts of a Chaos Storm.   These supernatural storms have lightning of varying colors.  Each color creates a different effect if struck.   Some good, Most bad.


Then there is Eberron X to detail....



But I'm looking for a break from the computer... even if this is it.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think people in general just don't understand the words 'I like you' or similar.  No one really says them, but it should be obvious by the fact that we hang out and talk that we do like each other.  If we didn't, we would never speak with each other and we'd go our separate ways.
> 
> Or maybe it's just an American thing; I don't know.




Its more me.  I am truely pyschotic and should see a head shrinker but I can't afford it.  Stuff like DnD and EN World is all that generally keeps me sane.   The stress of two full time jobs and a wandering wife have taken their toll on an already weakened mind.

But its the holidaze.  I would rather talk about more possitive stuff ...like tetness shots.   



Seriously-   what is everyone doing?   I am normally at work so I have little to no sense of when folks are here.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> OYE'   hits head in amazed moment of Murphy's Law




ow.


I think I have a bruise now...... :\


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> For our first anniversary, DShai bought me a really nice easel. I have yet to use it even once. I used to paint all the time. Then again I guess I _used_ to do a lot of things.




So... what did you paint?


----------



## megamania

Just for giggles, here is the 1/2 dragon bugbear I created.

CRYSIS
½ DRAGON (Silver) BUGBEAR  	INIT+9    SP30   AC 33  (TO12  FT31 ) ALCE  CR16   
Medium Dragon Fit 6 / Rogue 6				HD 3d10+6d10+6d6+60 (156)
SAVES  F+10  R+13  W+5      S25  D14  C20  I14  W12  C16
ATTACKS / DAM	Great Axe melee +24/+19/+14  1d10+14 damage   +2d6 vs Chaotic Align
			OR Javelin +14/+9/+4 melee 1d6+3 
			OR Bite +19   1d6+5
			OR Claw +19 1d4 +7		
FULL ROUND		Great Axe melee +24/+19/+14  1d10+14 damage	+2d6 vs Chaotic Align
			OR Javelin +14 /+9/+4  melee 1d6+3
			OR Bite +19   1d6+1
			Claw (x2) +19/+11/+7 1d4 +7	
BASE ATT / GRAPPLE:	+12/+7/+2     / +21	
ARMOR		33(+1 dex +7 nac, +12 Magical Plate, +2 Large Steel shield+3)
SPEC ATT		Sneak Attack  +3d6
			BREATH WEAPON:  30ft Cone of Cold 6d6  DC 21
SPEC QUA		Dark vision 60ft
			Low Light Vision   x2 normal
			Scent	
			Trap Sense +2 to saves vs Traps 
			IMMUNITIES:  COLD
FACE / REACH		5 / 5
SKILLS			Bal +11, Bluff +12, Climb +20, Dis Trap +11, Gather Info +12, Hide 18, Intim +8, 
Cleave, Know: Arcana +8, Know: Hist +8, Know: Xen’drik +8, Know: Nobles+8,
List +15, M Sil +18, Search +22, S Mot +19, Spot +19 , Surv +5	 
FEATS			Alertness, Blooded, EVASION, Improv Init, L Reflexes,  Pow Att,  SUNDER, Thug,
 			Uncanny Dodge, Weapon Focus: Great Axe, Weapon Spec: Great Axe, 	
TREASURE		Great Axe +3 Bane vs Chaos, Full Plate +2
LANGUAGE		Goblin and Common	
BOOK / PAGE		MM 3.5 page 29		
NOTES 3.5		Prefer ambush and overwhelm after for battle tactics	
			Uncanny Dodge:  Never Flat Footed
			INHERENT SPELL-LIKE ABILITY 1/day   INVISIBILITY
							1/day  FLY


----------



## megamania

Well, I agreed to cook dinner tonight since the wife cooked yesterday then I agreed to play some board games with the kids so....

This is when everyone will come to say hi.


til later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> So... what did you paint?



I did acrylic and watercolors mainly. I didn't actually do a whole lot, but the first painting I ever did won a first prize in an art fair and was put on display at the Del Mar fairgrounds (I think they are called something else now). Before that, I didn't even know I could paint. I discovered it as a junior in HS. The only thing I have done recently is I have been workng on drawing portraits. I totally suck at shading though. That is mainly what I am trying to work on. Maybe I'll upload some after my main computer gets set-up and show you...but prolly not cause I don't think they are very good.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi!



hallo


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not much of anything. Most of my jobs were driving or delivering something. I've not been able to hold down a job for more than a few months. The only place I worked longer than 9 months was Little Caesars. I worked there for years. It wasn't going anywhere.



Is that because of depression? Or do you just hate working? God knows I have hated most of my jobs.  LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> hallo




Hello.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hello.



Hola.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hola.




Konnichiwa.


----------



## Aurora

We went to dinner tonight with my nieces and nephews (on DShai's side) my god they are a bunch of unruly white trash little hooligans. They live in some hic suburb of Dayton just jampacked with rednecks. They talk about pawn shops. They are 8, 11, and 13 and they talk about _pawn shops_. The 11 yr old is a girl and I feel sorry for her. She is turning out lke her mother. I guess 11 is an awkward age, I was a little awkward at 11, but I had just lost my mom, so I had my _dad_ to try and buy me clothes, etc as I was hitting puberty (a time when a girl needs her mom). I guess I am lucky my dad remarried when I was 12. He was only 30 when my mom died (so was she). Anyways, this little girl is SO AWKWARD. She is the girl who will only get a date if she puts out. Poor thing. Her mother is a terrible influence. 
Edit: Damn this sounds realy mean. I really am not a mean person......


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi!




'allo


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll upload some after my main computer gets set-up and show you...but prolly not cause I don't think they are very good.




Which means they are great.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hello.




Bueno' Dias


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hola.




Hey


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Konnichiwa.




Gueden Toch   (bad spelling...German for a greeting I believe)


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> We went to dinner tonight with my nieces and nephews (on DShai's side) my god they are a bunch of unruly white trash little hooligans. They live in some hic suburb of Dayton just jampacked with rednecks. They talk about pawn shops. They are 8, 11, and 13 and they talk about _pawn shops_. The 11 yr old is a girl and I feel sorry for her. She is turning out lke her mother. I guess 11 is an awkward age, I was a little awkward at 11, but I had just lost my mom, so I had my _dad_ to try and buy me clothes, etc as I was hitting puberty (a time when a girl needs her mom). I guess I am lucky my dad remarried when I was 12. He was only 30 when my mom died (so was she). Anyways, this little girl is SO AWKWARD. She is the girl who will only get a date if she puts out. Poor thing. Her mother is a terrible influence.
> Edit: Damn this sounds realy mean. I really am not a mean person......




mean bastich.

But I know what you mean.  My niece is a stuck up snob.  Much like her mom.   And my brother wonders why I rarely call.   I'm thankful his B-day and X-mas are a few days apart.  One call a year works.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo




Good day and are we not handsome tonight.



ugh.... everyone has gone home already... I mean left the site....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> ugh.... everyone has gone home already... I mean left the site....




For me, going home means I can play on EnWorld.

I'm trying to write atm, but I'm growing a headache, so everything's kinda going poorly for me atm.


----------



## megamania

Mega "So what did you do for dinner?"

Mania "I cooked many small english muffin pizzas.  They were tasty."

Mega  "Do anything special after that?"

Mania   "Played a game of Clue.  I won.  Played a game of Uno.  My daughter sure enjoys giving me Draw Two's and Draw Fours."

Mega "LOL.   Anything else.  You were away for a long time and didn't have to work at the factory tonight."

Mania  "Played Bonkers.  It is my son's current favorite game.   I won."

Mega "Congradulations.   Anything else?"

Mania  "Introduced the kids to HEROCLIX.  They had a blast playing Spider-man, Venom, the Fantastic Four and other heroes.  We lost track of time and played until 12:45am.   Waaaay past their bed time."

Mega  "and now you find yourself drawn here and still wondering where everyone is."

Mania  "ah... yup."


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> For me, going home means I can play on EnWorld.
> 
> I'm trying to write atm, but I'm growing a headache, so everything's kinda going poorly for me atm.





Automatic

Teller

Machine

Just what are you doing?!?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> For me, going home means I can play on EnWorld.
> 
> I'm trying to write atm, but I'm growing a headache, so everything's kinda going poorly for me atm.





			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Automatic
> 
> Teller
> 
> Machine
> 
> Just what are you doing?!?



Um, no. In this case it means *A*t *T*he *M*oment.


----------



## megamania

oh.


my bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> oh.
> 
> 
> my bad.



It just takes internet slang and common sense to figure out IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## megamania

Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Automatic
> 
> Teller
> 
> Machine
> 
> Just what are you doing?!?




heehee


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If You Know What I Mean And I Think You Do.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> heehee




laughing about it doesn't help.....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If You Know What I Mean And I Think You Do.




Wednesday

Thursday

Friday   


innocent look on face


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It just takes internet slang and common sense to figure out IYKWIMAITYD.




This abbreviation hurts my head.  I don't even know where to start.   I'm guessing its not grandma proofed?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> laughing about it doesn't help.....




No, I was laughing because I remember that the first time I had heard someone say 'atm' I thought the same thing.  And now it's other people that are like 'what?'


----------



## megamania

I still feel old.   I don't understand all the new "slang".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> This abbreviation hurts my head.  I don't even know where to start.   I'm guessing its not grandma proofed?



It *is* grandma friendly. It doesn't imply anything that it shouldn't. It has been around [EnWorld] longer than I have.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I still feel old.   I don't understand all the new "slang".



I am 30 years old and I understand most of it. When I can't figure it out, I ask. If you don't ask, you cant get smarter and/or wiser.


----------



## megamania

I'm old enough to know better yet young enough not to care to


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It *is* grandma friendly. It doesn't imply anything that it shouldn't. It has been around [EnWorld] longer than I have.




so what is it?   An ingrediant to a hostess snack?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> so what is it?   An ingrediant to a hostess snack?



an abbreviation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm old enough to know better yet young enough not to care to



That is the most ambigous statement I have ever heard.


----------



## megamania

It came from a country song of all things......


----------



## megamania

Well.... its getting late so I better go.   I have the campaign to run tommorrow.

The guys have 2-3 rooms left in Thundaar's Dungeon then they head back to Stormreach.  There I have warforged, a Blue Dragon, a Chamber member and the Emerald Claw all looking to kill the group.



Then things really get ugly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Well.... its getting late so I better go.   I have the campaign to run tommorrow.



Why is it now that I am here, people are starting to leave........


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why is it now that I am here, people are starting to leave........




I'm here, but busy reading.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why is it now that I am here, people are starting to leave........




Sounds familiar.   In your case, it is only roughly midnite.  For me its 2:20 am.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm here, but busy reading.




I thought you were writting....?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm here, but busy reading.



What are you reading?


----------



## megamania

Until later.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds familiar.   In your case, it is only roughly midnite.  For me its 2:20 am.



Makes sense then, everyone needs to sleep [eventually], have a good one!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are you reading?





sleep is for wussies....what ARE you reading?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Makes sense then, everyone needs to sleep [eventually], have a good one!




sleep is highly overrated.    As is food, fun and a life in general.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> sleep is for wussies....what ARE you reading?



You are replying to my post, but I assume you are addressing Dog Moon. Am I correct in that assumption?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> sleep is highly overrated.    As is food, fun and a life in general.



I have a life. Well, heck, my nephew/godson is my life. Since I have no one else in it to share it with emotionally, he gets most of the love I am capable of, which is a whole heck of a lot.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are replying to my post, but I assume you are addressing Dog Mon. Am I crorect in that assumption?




Why, are you reading something too?


----------



## megamania

shutting down is my brain.



ah yes.   I guess so.....





okay maybe sleep is a good thing.... in small qualities.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> sleep is highly overrated.    As is food, fun and a life in general.




I happen to be addicted to ALL those things


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have a life. Well, heck, my nephew/godson is my life. Since I have no one else in it to share it with emotionally, he gets most of the love I am capable of, which is a whole heck of a lot.




That is good and eventually the significant other will show up.   Usually completely out of the blue.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Why, are you reading something too?





whay he said


----------



## Angel Tarragon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Why, are you reading something too?



The EnWorld forums.


----------



## Dog Moon

A book.

Bwahaha!  No seriously, it's called Song of Kali by Dan Simmons.  I'm near the end and that's when I tend to sit down with the book and read through it.  I can read the beginning of a book in bits in pieces, but when I'm close to the resolution, I hate waiting.

The book is okay.  Interesting enough to keep me reading, yet it also just seems really stupid to me.  I think the last book I read by him was the same way, though I couldn't bring myself to finish it.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I happen to be addicted to ALL those things





food I like.

Hpw goes it? 

It seemed you had fun playing Talina Sil .....something at Albany.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> That is good and eventually the significant other will show up.   Usually completely out of the blue.



Well, I am starting to take intiative on that front. I am becoming more active in my community, going to dances for the disabled, joining church choir and maybe going back to school next semester.


----------



## megamania

heh.... I must be tired.  My typing is getting terrible.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I am starting to take intiative on that front. I am becoming more active in my community, going to dances for the disabled, joining church choir and maybe going back to school next semester.




That is good.

I still remember when I ment my wife.

I went to NYC on an Art League trip.  I was lusting after Jennifer Usher and really wanted to get a date with her.  Wife caught my attention with her silly yet innocent comments of modern art within the Whitney and I was soon hooked.   That was about.....18 years ago.


----------



## megamania

okay... I really am going.  I just bounced my noogin.   Its fun here but not worth a neck strain.

til later...  and keep smiling Fru.   It will happen... all in good time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> okay... I really am going.  I just bounced my noogin.   Its fun here but not worth a neck strain.
> 
> til later...  and keep smiling Fru.   It will happen... all in good time.



Sleep well. Will chat tomorrow, assuming my router don't be givin' me trouble. Later!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it?
> 
> It seemed you had fun playing Talina Sil .....something at Albany.




Since then I have been to 2 other gamedays (Queens, NY & Providence, RI) 

I also went to a filk (SF folk music) convention in Ohio. 

I have made a number of new friends, 1 of whom is very special to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Night!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Goodnight Mega


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Guess I am hittin' the sack too. Se y'all later!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Two weeks ago my local art supply store had a sale on oilpaint and canvas.

I bought about a dozen tubes of paint and 6 canvases and 2 brushes.

I pulled out my old painting supplies and gear.

I started putting paint to canvas last week.

Woo Hoo


----------



## Dog Moon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Two weeks ago my local art supply store had a sale on oilpaint and canvas.
> 
> I bought about a dozen tubes of paint and 6 canvases and 2 brushes.
> 
> I pulled out my old painting supplies and gear.
> 
> I started putting paint to canvas last week.
> 
> Woo Hoo




Painted anything interesting yet?

You know, I've always liked plain old drawing, but I haven't done that for a long time.  Maybe I should do a little of that during the weekend.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> mean bastich.
> 
> But I know what you mean.  My niece is a stuck up snob.  Much like her mom.   And my brother wonders why I rarely call.   I'm thankful his B-day and X-mas are a few days apart.  One call a year works.



are you caling me a stuck-up snob?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> are you caling me a stuck-up snob?



Thems fightn' words. I think he is. Go beat him up.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thems fightn' words. I think he is. Go beat him up.



Vermont is a bit of a drive.....


----------



## Aurora

This is a gaming weekend for you isn't it Aeson? Have you gamed already?


----------



## Dog Moon

My gaming was cancelled this weekend.    Too many people out of town.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> My gaming was cancelled this weekend.    Too many people out of town.



That sucks, but that's the holidays for you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is a gaming weekend for you isn't it Aeson? Have you gamed already?



Sunday.

i've posted rules questions during the game before so you guys might see me on.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sucks, but that's the holidays for you.




Yeah.  I was hoping to try out my two new manuevers for my Swordsage too.  Guess that'll have to wait.

IMO, the best part of the To9S is the Setting Sun Discipline with all the throws.


----------



## Aurora

It's been really quiet here today......what is everyone doing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's been really quiet here today......what is everyone doing?



Just got back. 

Whats up Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just got back.
> 
> Whats up Aurora?



Yay Fru is here!

What did you do today?
I am in the midst of making dinner. So, I will be in and out for awhile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yay Fru is here!
> 
> What did you do today?
> I am in the midst of making dinner. So, I will be in and out for awhile.



I had to go out and get a white button down shirt to go with my slacks for my nephew's/godson's baptism, which is tomorrow! I am so excited I love the little guy so much. 

What are you making for dinner tonight?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had to go out and get a white button down shirt to go with my slacks for my nephew's/godson's baptism, which is tomorrow! I am so excited I love the little guy so much.
> 
> What are you making for dinner tonight?



Cool. How old is your nephew?

I am just doing T-day leftovers for dinner tonight. Then I think I am making a turkey noodle soup with the remnants of turkey + the turkey stock I saved from the other day.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Since then I have been to 2 other gamedays (Queens, NY & Providence, RI)
> 
> I also went to a filk (SF folk music) convention in Ohio.
> 
> I have made a number of new friends, 1 of whom is very special to me.




Awesome.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Goodnight Mega




Goodday


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Two weeks ago my local art supply store had a sale on oilpaint and canvas.
> 
> I bought about a dozen tubes of paint and 6 canvases and 2 brushes.
> 
> I pulled out my old painting supplies and gear.
> 
> I started putting paint to canvas last week.
> 
> Woo Hoo




another Awesome.   Anything particular you are painting?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Painted anything interesting yet?
> 
> You know, I've always liked plain old drawing, but I haven't done that for a long time.  Maybe I should do a little of that during the weekend.





Paint, Draw or write...   its all good.   It keeps the brain working and that is very very very good for the soul.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> are you caling me a stuck-up snob?





nah.   Its just a shame when you see a young person being molded in a way that isn't to their betterment.  Especially when its a family member.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thems fightn' words. I think he is. Go beat him up.




kicks him on the shin....   nope.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Vermont is a bit of a drive.....




and if you are not careful you'll find yourself in NH and wonder where VT went.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cool. How old is your nephew?



He will be a year old in March.




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I am just doing T-day leftovers for dinner tonight. Then I think I am making a turkey noodle soup with the remnants of turkey + the turkey stock I saved from the other day.



Sounds good. My dad make a real good turkey stew. When he is making, the pleasant aroma of it wafts all through the house, beckoning yon weary traveler. It gets all goblled up in no time at all. And there is usually enough soup to feed 8 mouths, though there are only now three in the house.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> My gaming was cancelled this weekend.    Too many people out of town.





We played but spent the first 1 1/2 hours talking about a girlfriend the one guy has and about the Bond movie.   An on/off player has returned also looking to play.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sucks, but that's the holidays for you.




This works in the reverse for me.  Several players of the other group I see a few times a year are college students.   We are entering when we play the most with them.  Like last year however, I will will not be able to play.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's been really quiet here today......what is everyone doing?





Painting a bathroom and DMing Eberron


----------



## megamania

So....  now that I am somewhat caught up what are folks doing now?


I cooked dinner again.   Very simple.  Burgers and fries.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He will be a year old in March.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. My dad make a real good turkey stew. When he is making, the pleasant aroma of it wafts all through the house, beckoning yon weary traveler. It gets all goblled up in no time at all. And there is usually enough soup to feed 8 mouths, though there are only now three in the house.



What does he put in the stew?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> kicks him on the shin....   nope.



huh?
It's kicks him on the kneecap and ask him if it hurts. Haven't you ever seen Roadhouse? Oh wait....no tv. Of course, you're really not missing anything with Roadhouse LOL


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> So....  now that I am somewhat caught up what are folks doing now?
> 
> 
> I cooked dinner again.   Very simple.  Burgers and fries.



Kylee doesn't want to eat anything but graham crackers and cheese balls today. It's killing me. Normally she eats so well. I keep trying to reinforce good eating habits, but it doesn't seem to be working. I hate it when relatives are in town, too much eating out and she wants to eat nothing but crap because they bring all kinds of horrible "snack foods" with them. Of course, other than that I love having family in town.


----------



## megamania

send the snacks here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What does he put in the stew?



Light meat, dark meat, celery, chopped onion, diced green beans, chopped potatoes, lots of pepper and whole lot of love.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> huh?
> It's kicks him on the kneecap and ask him if it hurts. Haven't you ever seen Roadhouse? Oh wait....no tv. Of course, you're really not missing anything with Roadhouse LOL




As in the movie?   Saw it a loooong time ago.   Can't say I'm a huge patrick S. fan.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> send the snacks here.



They are leaving tomorrow and taking them with them. (thank God)


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> We played but spent the first 1 1/2 hours talking about a girlfriend the one guy has and about the Bond movie.   An on/off player has returned also looking to play.



Gamers don't have girlfriends. It's his "internet girlfriend"


----------



## megamania

I am being informed that it is after 6:30 and I promised to finish painting then play HERO CLIX with the kids.


Starting to wish I didn't show the kids the figures.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee doesn't want to eat anything but graham crackers and cheese balls today. It's killing me. Normally she eats so well. I keep trying to reinforce good eating habits, but it doesn't seem to be working. I hate it when relatives are in town, too much eating out and she wants to eat nothing but crap because they bring all kinds of horrible "snack foods" with them. Of course, other than that I love having family in town.



Graham crackers and cheese balls food of champions.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> As in the movie?   Saw it a loooong time ago.   Can't say I'm a huge patrick S. fan.



I don't think anyone is. LOL We have this handful of moves that are so terrible that they get played every now and then just to laugh at. like Escape From LA. Hehehe the blue screen in that is FANTASTIC (By that, I mean done so horribly that you can't help but laugh at it) We have "bad movie night" every now and then. It hasn't happned though recently since the last time someone brought Zoolander to it and we haven't found a movie we think is worse.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gamers don't have girlfriends. It's his "internet girlfriend"




she is the devil in my mind.


Meth addict, married and cares little what this does to people around her.   It cost my friend his job, aprtment and the ability to see his son.   It really sucks.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Graham crakcers and cheese balls food of champions.



LOL the only thing that has not made me force feed her vegetables is that she likes that V8 juice that has a full serving of fruits and veggies in every serving. She has drank 3 cups of that today.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> she is the devil in my mind.
> 
> 
> Meth addict, married and cares little what this does to people around her.   It cost my friend his job, aprtment and the ability to see his son.   It really sucks.



See not a girlfriend. She is a pit fiend in disguise. I say summon a Paladin to smite her or the cops.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Graham crackers and cheese balls food of champions.





spinkled with popcorn and washed down with soda and beer and it sounds like the typical snacks of the gaming table.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL the only thing that has not made me force feed her vegetables is that she likes that V8 juice that has a full serving of fruits and veggies in every serving. She has drank 3 cups of that today.



Has she turned orange yet?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> spinkled with popcorn and washed down with soda and beer and it sounds like the typical snacks of the gaming table.



There is a reason I said Champions. There is a game called Champions or so I've been told.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL the only thing that has not made me force feed her vegetables is that she likes that V8 juice that has a full serving of fruits and veggies in every serving. She has drank 3 cups of that today.




My daughter loves healthy snacks with the exception of microwave popcorn.   However, my son seems to find the worst of the worst and revel in it.


----------



## Aeson

Georgia Tech needs some good vibes. They are losing to Georgia.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> See not a girlfriend. She is a pit fiend in disguise. I say summon a Paladin to smite her or the cops.




She has three kids, ages 1,2 and 3 and she is a saint compared to the husband.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> she is the devil in my mind.
> 
> 
> Meth addict, married and cares little what this does to people around her.   It cost my friend his job, aprtment and the ability to see his son.   It really sucks.



OMG and he is still with her? Wow. I left my ex because of his drug problem. I didn't know he had it when I moved in. I told him to choose and he chose the drugs- his loss. Of course he then stalked me, but that's another story.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Has she turned orange yet?



LOL no


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a reason I said Champions. There is a game called Champions or so I've been told.




Great game.   I found a loophole in the rules and created an extremely powerful hero I named Mania.  (do you sense a pattern?).

He was built on the concept of Valiant Comic's H.A.R.D. corps.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> She has three kids, ages 1,2 and 3 and she is a saint compared to the husband.



No one wants to get involved. Sounds like someone needs to call Children Services.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> OMG and he is still with her? Wow. I left my ex because of his drug problem. I didn't know he had it when I moved in. I told him to choose and he chose the drugs- his loss. Of course he then stalked me, but that's another story.




Must be the thing druggy wife-beaters do.  He stalked her also after she left him to be with my friend.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Great game.   I found a loophole in the rules and created an extremely powerful hero I named Mania.  (do you sense a pattern?).
> 
> He was built on the concept of Valiant Comic's H.A.R.D. corps.



You have thing with mania. Is that the pattern? lol


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL no



Let her drink it until she does. I wanna see a pic of it. lol


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one wants to get involved. Sounds like someone needs to call Children Services.




been done.


But as typical with the State (NY ) offices, little was done and both returned to their evil ways.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have thing with mania. Is that the pattern? lol



Any character I really liked was named either Megamania, Mania or somehow had the name within it.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Must be the thing druggy wife-beaters do.  He stalked her also after she left him to be with my friend.



That's where I'm going wrong. I should be a druggy wife-beater. Then I can get some action.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Let her drink it until she does. I wanna see a pic of it. lol





Its a remake of the Charlie and the Chocolate Factory movie.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Must be the thing druggy wife-beaters do.  He stalked her also after she left him to be with my friend.



My ex wasn't physically abusive, until he started stalking me that is....one of the reasons I moved cross country. At least I had a couple places to choose from where I had family.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's where I'm going wrong. I should be a druggy wife-beater. Then I can get some action.




I fear to ask what kind of action you want.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> been done.
> 
> 
> But as typical with the State (NY ) offices, little was done and both returned to their evil ways.



Kill them and take their stuff.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My ex wasn't physically abusive, until he started stalking me that is....one of the reasons I moved cross country. At least I had a couple places to choose from where I had family.




The main thing is you are free of him and now happy with Dshai.   and we can't forget the kobold.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kill them and take their stuff.



ah the gamers answer to everything.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My ex wasn't physically abusive, until he started stalking me that is....one of the reasons I moved cross country. At least I had a couple places to choose from where I had family.



Kill him and burn his stuff.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kill them and take their stuff.





ugh!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> The main thing is you are free of him and now happy with Dshai.   and we can't forget the kobold.



true very true.
I spent a few years looking over my shoulder though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ah the gamers answer to everything.



If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Aurora

company is here. I'll be back around later!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kill him and burn his stuff.




of course half of the stuff is my friends....   errrrr ....was my friend's.


He keeps his DnD books with me because 1. Homeless and 2. It will disappear if left there.


----------



## megamania

errrgggg.... the kids called in reinforcements.   The better half is telling me to get the computer.


Back after I paint and play Hero Clix with the kids. 

Maybe I'll play Firelord with a buncha Con artists to keep it short....


----------



## Aeson

As you can tell I have yet to be in a relationship. I've heard all the horror stories and you guys add to the list. KenM might have the right idea, Escort services.


----------



## Aeson

We had a good chat going here and you both take off. Was it something I said? Do I smell? Come back!!!!

C YA


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> We had a good chat going here and you both take off. Was it something I said? Do I smell? Come back!!!!
> 
> C YA



LOL


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> As you can tell I have yet to be in a relationship. I've heard all the horror stories and you guys add to the list. KenM might have the right idea, Escort services.



I knew a girl who was an escort. Of course, you're not _supposed_ to sleep with your clients, but she did. She talked to me a few times at a couple parties and maybe I really am just a snob because I just couldn't get past the whole her being a hooker and a drug addict.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I knew a girl who was an escort. Of course, you're not _supposed_ to sleep with your clients, but she did. She talked to me a few times at a couple parties and maybe I really am just a snob because I just couldn't get past the whole her being a hooker and a drug addict.



Your being a snob. Hookers are people too. They need love just like anyone else.


----------



## Aeson

Must have been a short visit if your back already.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your being a snob. Hookers are people too. They need love just like anyone else.



Yeah. Yeah. But in order to _love_ them, you have to pay. LOL It;s not like I was mean to her. I spoke to her, made conversation, and was polite, but I am not going to become best friends with a hooker.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> As you can tell I have yet to be in a relationship. I've heard all the horror stories and you guys add to the list. KenM might have the right idea, Escort services.



Hon, it is time to start askng chicks out. WHat do you have to lose? The worst they can do is say no. I am actually fairly shy when it comes to people I don't know (get to know me and I am not shy at all), and let me tell you it took every bit of courage I had to ask DShai out. Of course, I asked him and next thing I hear is "Hey Klint, Becky is on the phone for you". So, he told me to hold on a second and walked away and I thought "Damn, he has a gf, I just asked out a guy with a gf!" I almost kicked myself and left the store, but I waited.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hon, it is time to start askng chicks out. WHat do you have to lose? The worst they can do is say no. I am actually fairly shy when it comes to people I don't know (get to know me and I am not shy at all), and let me tell you it took every bit of courage I had to ask DShai out. Of course, I asked him and next thing I hear is "Hey Klint, Becky is on the phone for you". So, he told me to hold on a second and walked away and I thought "Damn, he has a gf, I just asked out a guy with a gf!" I almost kicked myself and left the store, but I waited.



No she can make a sexual harassment complaint. I never go anywhere to ask anyone out. I'm not really in a position to either. 

You asked him out? That seems backwards.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We had a good chat going here and you both take off. Was it something I said? Do I smell? Come back!!!!
> 
> C YA





all over the computer!



Hey- I'm back.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I knew a girl who was an escort. Of course, you're not _supposed_ to sleep with your clients, but she did. She talked to me a few times at a couple parties and maybe I really am just a snob because I just couldn't get past the whole her being a hooker and a drug addict.




whats her number



just kiddin'


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your being a snob. Hookers are people too. They need love just like anyone else.




and what they need they get paid for!


Lord- I'm sorry I said that.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Must have been a short visit if your back already.





Indeed.  Or its the pizza delivery boy.


----------



## Aeson

You don't pay them for sex you pay them to leave.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah. Yeah. But in order to _love_ them, you have to pay. LOL It;s not like I was mean to her. I spoke to her, made conversation, and was polite, but I am not going to become best friends with a hooker.




for ten dollars she'll pretend to be your best friend.


Lord- I apoligize for that one also.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> As you can tell I have yet to be in a relationship. I've heard all the horror stories and you guys add to the list. KenM might have the right idea, Escort services.




I don't mean to pick on a fellow ENWorlder, but personally I would take any advice from KenM with a gram of salt.

In my experience 
with a positive attitude you sometime have the disappointment of being wrong,
With a negative attitude you never do.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hon, it is time to start askng chicks out. WHat do you have to lose? The worst they can do is say no. I am actually fairly shy when it comes to people I don't know (get to know me and I am not shy at all), and let me tell you it took every bit of courage I had to ask DShai out. Of course, I asked him and next thing I hear is "Hey Klint, Becky is on the phone for you". So, he told me to hold on a second and walked away and I thought "Damn, he has a gf, I just asked out a guy with a gf!" I almost kicked myself and left the store, but I waited.




and the rest is history as they say....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> No she can make a sexual harassment complaint. I never go anywhere to ask anyone out. I'm not really in a position to either.
> 
> You asked him out? That seems backwards.




but it worked....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't pay them for sex you pay them to leave.





?!?! what he said.... :\


----------



## megamania

Looks like everyone has gone away again.   I'll be back later.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> for ten dollars she'll pretend to be your best friend.
> 
> 
> Lord- I apoligize for that one also.



There are websiteswhere "girls" will pretend to be your girlfriend. They will send pics, emails, phone call and gifts for the right price.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are websiteswhere "girls" will pretend to be your girlfriend. They will send pics, emails, phone call and gifts for the right price.



 But can you be sure they are "really" girl?


----------



## Aeson

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I don't mean to pick on a fellow ENWorlder, but personally I would take any advice from KenM with a gram of salt.
> 
> In my experience
> with a positive attitude you sometime have the disappointment of being wrong,
> With a negative attitude you never do.



I didn't look at it as advice. I know better than to listen to him. It was a joke more than anything. Besides I can't afford a date with a regular girl much less an escort.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have heard of Bojangles.
> DShai had that one happen as well. People can just be really dumb. LOL That's okay you get them at any job. I worked for a credit card company once doing customer service. _God, I hated that job._ Anyways, we had a case where a guy made a purchase and they had charged him wrong. So, he went back and they returned it on his credit card and then re-rung it correctly. He called me yelling that he was "charged twice" I mean he SCREAMED at me. I explained that he could look at his $200 balance and tell right off the bat that he wasn't charged twice because the item itself was $200, but that didn't work. Then I tried explaining to him that $225 minus $225 equals $0 (he could see the return on his bill) and that didn't work. He went on about how _he went to the store_ and the manager agreed that we were double billing him. My response: "Sir, I am sorry that the manager of that store doesn't understand simple finance." I almost lost it after 30 min of arguing with this moron.




Shoulda done what some bimbo at Chase did me recently. Tell me that I'm to be switched over to so-and-so and then the line went dead. Guess it happens all the time because they  have an automated thing that tells customers that if they get disconnected, to call back...

We had one manager call tech support one night because the computer wouldn't work. After the guy told her to check this, check that.... and so on for several minutes, I went back and decided to check the breaker box... Sure enough, when she went to turn off the outside lights, she'd cut off the breaker for the comp as well....... She wasn't the brightest bulb there......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> monitoring me were you?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I posted a bunch of Storyhour material then checked out the General area to see what was happening with gamers within their games.   But as always-  I found myself here again.




As if you had a life outside the Hivemind.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Well, I got my new CD burner / disk drive installed.
> 
> In that short time I have created a Country CD, a Rock CD, a Rap CD, a HIP HOP CD and a Metal CD.
> 
> Also figured out how to rip new music into the computer.   So now  the NOW 15-23 is in the computer and I hope to add some Movie soundtracks tommorrow.
> 
> 
> I hope to burn some CDs for the wife and surprise her by placing them in the car player.  She likes her country and softer Hip Hop somewhat and of course 80's pop.
> 
> 
> No rap for her nor Metal.




Cool. I'm too lazy to do all that.... But then I own just about all the NOW collection.

*listening to rap right now*

On the NOW 23 disc.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Well, its quiet again so I will return to doing Storyhours and who knows-  maybe I'll return again later this night.
> 
> 
> I'm like a really bad penny or a family cold-   I just keep returning over and over again.




Or that fruitcake that everyone passes around.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> shutting down is my brain.
> 
> 
> 
> ah yes.   I guess so.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay maybe sleep is a good thing.... in small qualities.




Yes. Quality sleep is a good thing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> My gaming was cancelled this weekend.    Too many people out of town.




Same here. No more gaming for at least another week. Our pirate group is doing a parade next Saturday. It's gonna be COLD.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's been really quiet here today......what is everyone doing?




My sis had her Thanksgiving dinner today. Too many kids there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> she is the devil in my mind.
> 
> 
> Meth addict, married and cares little what this does to people around her.   It cost my friend his job, aprtment and the ability to see his son.   It really sucks.




Sounds like an ex-friend of mine's internet woman. She turned him into a jackass and I broke off contact because he got bent out of shape over a little opinion I had about her not being right for him. She gave my gut the jitters.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> See not a girlfriend. She is a pit fiend in disguise. I say summon a Paladin to smite her or the cops.




I'd love to send my half-celestial cleric of Torm after people like that and let her smite the <bleep> out of them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> As you can tell I have yet to be in a relationship. I've heard all the horror stories and you guys add to the list. KenM might have the right idea, Escort services.




Or just staying single. I see too many horror stories on Forensic Files.

People are evil.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are websiteswhere "girls" will pretend to be your girlfriend. They will send pics, emails, phone call and gifts for the right price.




Yahoo personals?   

Best make sure they're female first. And of the right species too.

No being like some dork in, I believe, Wisconsin that was caught fornicating with a dead deer.... heard it on the morning radio one day....


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No being like some dork in, I believe, Wisconsin that was caught fornicating with a dead deer.... heard it on the morning radio one day....




Wait, what?  He...what?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

He was obviously frustrated about the fact he couldn't get a date for a Friday night..... Or could catch a live deer for the same purpose... hence the dead deer....   

Don't know if the story is actually true or not.... it was on the morning show one day. A DJ called "Murphy in the Morning". He's the best of the daytime yakking DJs that don't act like a dumb redneck or think the audience is a bunch of dumb rednecks.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, what?  He...what?



Sorry your too young for that story.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He was obviously frustrated about the fact he couldn't get a date for a Friday night..... Or could catch a live deer for the same purpose... hence the dead deer....





Come on, dead ones are easy. No kicking, screaming, trying to run away and can't say no.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Come on, dead ones are easy. No kicking, screaming, trying to run away and can't say no.




*runs away from thread*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Come on, dead ones are easy. No kicking, screaming, trying to run away and can't say no.




Where'd be the SPORT in that?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *runs away from thread*



Pansy


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where'd be the SPORT in that?



Not getting caught.


----------



## Aeson

Good night hive.


----------



## Aurora

Damn. I missed some interesting conversations.......


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You asked him out? That seems backwards.



Why? He's shy. He worked at a store I went into around twice a week. For, literally, a year, he followed me around the store every time I came in talking to me. Now I know he was too scared to ask me out because I complained a few too many times about whatever jackass I was dating at that particular time. I finally just decided to ask him out. I had never done that before. If I hadn't we wouldn't be together, he was in the process of transfering to another store. He would have been gone the next week.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why? He's shy. He worked at a store I went into around twice a week. For, literally, a year, he followed me around the store every time I came in talking to me. Now I know he was too scared to ask me out because I complained a few too many times about whatever jackass I was dating at that particular time. I finally just decided to ask him out. I had never done that before. If I hadn't we wouldn't be together, he was in the process of transfering to another store. He would have been gone the next week.



Timing is Everything


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are websiteswhere "girls" will pretend to be your girlfriend. They will send pics, emails, phone call and gifts for the right price.




That is both awesome and scary at the same time.... and since that is my first thought on the subject I have officially scared myself also....   Is this how one gets computer viruses?


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As if you had a life outside the Hivemind.....




If I'm not working then I'm generally here or working to put something here....



it's true!  I have no life!   sob sob sob snorrrrrrk  snob   waaaahh!


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool. I'm too lazy to do all that.... But then I own just about all the NOW collection.
> 
> *listening to rap right now*
> 
> On the NOW 23 disc.





When "London Bridge" came out we were talking about it.   She means one thing and and a player went all historical on us instead.   He grew up in England so he was telling us about the London Bridge sale.   I'm sure it relates somehow to her song.   Getting something other than expected I guess.


Good to know someone else here listens to something along the lines of the NOW series.   I thought I was the only one.   'course I'm 37 and that raises eye brows also.....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He was obviously frustrated about the fact he couldn't get a date for a Friday night..... Or could catch a live deer for the same purpose... hence the dead deer....
> 
> .




What?  Paris Hilton wasn't availiable?    Kate Moss even?   I hear Britney is free now.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn. I missed some interesting conversations.......




Doing things with deer, dead or other wise, is interesting?

"Move along folks-  there is nothing to see here."



gimme the flashy thing from Men In Black....twice


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why? He's shy. He worked at a store I went into around twice a week. For, literally, a year, he followed me around the store every time I came in talking to me. Now I know he was too scared to ask me out because I complained a few too many times about whatever jackass I was dating at that particular time. I finally just decided to ask him out. I had never done that before. If I hadn't we wouldn't be together, he was in the process of transfering to another store. He would have been gone the next week.




shy and works for the government......?


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Timing is Everything





Yes it is and from the looks of things I have once more mis-timed my coming here.  I'll check back later.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> That is both awesome and scary at the same time.... and since that is my first thought on the subject I have officially scared myself also....   Is this how one gets computer viruses?



ROFL ROFL ROFL


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> When "London Bridge" came out we were talking about it.   She means one thing and and a player went all historical on us instead.   He grew up in England so he was telling us about the London Bridge sale.   I'm sure it relates somehow to her song.   Getting something other than expected I guess.
> 
> 
> Good to know someone else here listens to something along the lines of the NOW series.   I thought I was the only one.   'course I'm 37 and that raises eye brows also.....



I listen to them too Mega. I just don't normally lke everthing on them.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> That is both awesome and scary at the same time.... and since that is my first thought on the subject I have officially scared myself also....   Is this how one gets computer viruses?



Remember practice safe fax, always use a cover sheet.

Cybersex should be the safest of all. You may find some sites that could put a virus on your system but highly unlikely.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> shy and works for the government......?



Shy _with women that he is intersted in_. There's a difference. Other than that, is very charismatic and has quite a demanding presence. People listen when he speaks. He has more friends at any given time than I have had in my entire life. Makes me sick. LOL


----------



## Aeson

I tend to be shy until I get comfortable then I become an A-hole or so it seems sometimes. 

I've crushed on every woman I've ever gamed with. They seem to have a lot in common with me. Most if not all of them seem to be out of my league or taken. You find a female gamer chances are they are involved with someone. 

I did find a single one once. I flirted, she flirted but it appears I saw different signals than everyone around me. She stopped gaming with us shortly after. Said she was moving to FL. I don't know if she did or not. May have been a easy way out.


----------



## Aeson

My group should start showing up soon.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My group should start showing up soon.



Cool. 

Look like the Saints are gonna score again......


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tend to be shy until I get comfortable then I become an A-hole or so it seems sometimes.



Well, stop that! LOL See I have no problems telling someone when they are acting like that. I calls em likes I sees em.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I listen to them too Mega. I just don't normally lke everthing on them.




I like 75-85 % of them per album.   and even those 2-4 songs are okay.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Remember practice safe fax, always use a cover sheet.
> 
> Cybersex should be the safest of all. You may find some sites that could put a virus on your system but highly unlikely.




Is this conclusion from experience?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Shy _with women that he is intersted in_. There's a difference. Other than that, is very charismatic and has quite a demanding presence. People listen when he speaks. He has more friends at any given time than I have had in my entire life. Makes me sick. LOL




the bastich

I wish I had charisma and charm.    I tend to tick people off too much.   I always feel like I'm on the defense with folks.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.   mini vacation is over.   back to work.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.   mini vacation is over.   back to work.



Poor Mega.


----------



## Dragongirl

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.   mini vacation is over.   back to work.




Awww, I am off until Wednesday.


----------



## Dragongirl

3 hours and no posts . . .


----------



## Dog Moon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> 3 hours and no posts . . .




Maybe everyone's sleeping.


----------



## Dragongirl

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Maybe everyone's sleeping.




Umm, so that brings the question, where do the Hivers live?  I am in Phoenix, AZ and it is only 6:52 here.


----------



## Dragongirl

Going to have to start talking to myself, sure sign of some mental disorder .  . . .


----------



## Dragongirl

Oh well the top 16 threads in this forum have me as the last poster.  Guess that got my posting gitters out . . .


----------



## Dog Moon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Umm, so that brings the question, where do the Hivers live?  I am in Phoenix, AZ and it is only 6:52 here.




Hehe.  8.27 here atm.

MN.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Going to have to start talking to myself, sure sign of some mental disorder .  . . .




Mega tends to talk to himself frequently too.  Bad timing I guess.  Me, I kinda just come and go when I'm at home.  I'm here at the computer, but frequently become totally involved with something instead of EnWorld.  Gasp!  I know.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Oh well the top 16 threads in this forum have me as the last poster.  Guess that got my posting gitters out . . .




Dang, I thought you were kidding.  Guess not.


----------



## Dragongirl

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Mega tends to talk to himself frequently too.  Bad timing I guess.  Me, I kinda just come and go when I'm at home.  I'm here at the computer, but frequently become totally involved with something instead of EnWorld.  Gasp!  I know.




There is something other than ENWorld????

Blaspheme!!!!!

::rings the bell::

Groups of darkly clad humanoids emerge from the shadows.

""points at Dogmoon, opens mouth and emits a high pitched sound::

The humanoids converge on Dogmoon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

TBC


----------



## Dog Moon

*looks around wildly.  Turns and runs for his life!*


----------



## the Jester

*pokes Hive with a stick*


----------



## Aurora

Ow!


----------



## Dog Moon

*fends off humanoids with teeth and nails.  Breathes a sigh of relief before returning*

Edit: Beating...er...uh...using the word beating was bad because I was originally gonna say 'stick', but as I was writing this, I saw another reason why I didn't want to use that word.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *beats off humanoids with teeth and nails.  Breathes a sigh of relief before returning*



Aurora helped you fight off some of DG's stupid humanoids as well. She pulls hair and bites. Along with casting some chain lightning bolts .


----------



## Dragongirl

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora helped you fight off some of DG's stupid humanoids as well. She pulls hair and bites. Along with casting some chain lightning bolts .




rofl


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?




We've been poked with a stick and are gathering the troops to fight.  "We will not go quietly into the night!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> We've been poked with a stick and are gathering the troops to fight.  "We will not go quietly into the night!"



<joins the troupe>

Sir, where do you want me, sir?!


----------



## Dragongirl

fun fun fun


----------



## megamania

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> 3 hours and no posts . . .




Gets that way sometimes.....


----------



## megamania

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Umm, so that brings the question, where do the Hivers live?  I am in Phoenix, AZ and it is only 6:52 here.




Arlington Vermont.   The bottom of the state in the corner of NY and MA.


----------



## megamania

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> Oh well the top 16 threads in this forum have me as the last poster.  Guess that got my posting gitters out . . .




Been there...done that.....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Mega tends to talk to himself frequently too.  Bad timing I guess.  Me, I kinda just come and go when I'm at home.  I'm here at the computer, but frequently become totally involved with something instead of EnWorld.  Gasp!  I know.




Megamania-   "I do NOT talk to myself!"

mania- "Yes you do."

Mega- "Nope.  No sirree..."

Mania  "You are dislusional"

Mega "take that back."   punches Mania ... er    self.


and thus it begins... again....


----------



## megamania

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> There is something other than ENWorld????
> 
> Blaspheme!!!!!
> 
> ::rings the bell::
> 
> Groups of darkly clad humanoids emerge from the shadows.
> 
> ""points at Dogmoon, opens mouth and emits a high pitched sound::
> 
> The humanoids converge on Dogmoon.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> TBC




Torch!   Get a lit torch!   Force those wraiths back!


----------



## Aurora

Rofl


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *looks around wildly.  Turns and runs for his life!*




That'll work also


----------



## megamania

the Jester said:
			
		

> *pokes Hive with a stick*




That was one big stick!




i think he left a bruise....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> That was one big stick!



I am going to refrain from commenting.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora helped you fight off some of DG's stupid humanoids as well. She pulls hair and bites. .




Foreplay




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Along with casting some chain lightning bolts .




Rough.... we likes....


----------



## Aurora

I figured someone would find the pulling hair and biting hot.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to refrain from commenting.





Now that was ....dirty......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I figured someone would find the pulling hair and biting hot.




as ever... you are a tease.   Both Mega and Mania approve.


----------



## megamania

HEY!   I'm almost caught up!


Kewl.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> as ever... you are a tease.   Both Mega and Mania approve.



LOL. Speaking of Mega and Mania, I thought you wre gonna change your avatar to the Megamania guy? I still think you should invert the drawing. It looks cool that way.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Now that was ....dirty......



I'm sorry.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I figured someone would find the pulling hair and biting hot.




It's only hot if those other humanoids were all attractive females.  But if they were, I wouldn'ta been running.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's only hot if those other humanoids were all attractive females.  But if they were, I wouldn'ta been running.



LOL I just meant Aurora does those things in general not just only right then     LOL


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> But if they were, I wouldn'ta been running.



So, what you are saying is the best way to die is to be ripped apart by attractive females?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.




Don't be


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL. Speaking of Mega and Mania, I thought you wre gonna change your avatar to the Megamania guy? I still think you should invert the drawing. It looks cool that way.




At some point I will.   I've just been busy lazy.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, what you are saying is the best way to die is to be ripped apart by attractive females?





As a guy, its better than being torn apart by a guy.


----------



## Aurora

There is a thread making fun of me over in the General RPG. I hate the people I game with. OK not really, but still!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> As a guy, its better than being torn apart by a guy.




Yep, there are many worse ways to go.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> There is a thread making fun of me over in the General RPG. I hate the people I game with. OK not really, but still!!!





Got my curiousity.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Got my curiousity.....



Well then, lt's see if you can find it


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> There is a thread making fun of me over in the General RPG. I hate the people I game with. OK not really, but still!!!




I thought we were supposed to save that kind of stuff for the Off Topic forum.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought we were supposed to save that kind of stuff for the Off Topic forum.



It is a thread about gaming N00bs. (This happenned about 8 yrs ago) He started it just to get my goat though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is a thread about gaming N00bs. (This happenned about 8 yrs ago) He started it just to get my goat though.




You have a goat?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You have a goat?



BAWHAHAHAHA

It's a turn of phrase. Please tell me you have heard it and I am not _that_ old.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well then, lt's see if you can find it





I give.

Checked out a few then looked into my Storyhour.   I'm up to 11926 hits!   It appears I have a readership afterall.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAWHAHAHAHA
> 
> It's a turn of phrase. Please tell me you have heard it and I am not _that_ old.




Sorry, but I can't say that I have.  I've heard of a few old sayings, but not that one in particular.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I can't say that I have.  I've heard of a few old sayings, but not that one in particular.



Christ man, I am still in my twenties, I'm not that old! LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I give.
> 
> Checked out a few then looked into my Storyhour.   I'm up to 11926 hits!   It appears I have a readership afterall.




Actually, that was just me hitting F5 repeatedly.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I give.
> 
> Checked out a few then looked into my Storyhour.   I'm up to 11926 hits!   It appears I have a readership afterall.



Look for the thread called "Those funny n00bies" It's like the 4th one down right now (but remember this happenned 8 yrs ago) LOL Be kind.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, that was just me hitting F5 repeatedly.



LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Christ man, I am still in my twenties, I'm not that old! LOL




I'm in my 20s too, but I still haven't heard of that.  Early 20s though.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm in my 20s too, but I still haven't heard of that.  Early 20s though.



*smacks Dog Moon upside the head*


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, that was just me hitting F5 repeatedly.





well... it still stoked my ego


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Look for the thread called "Those funny n00bies" It's like the 4th one down right now (but remember this happenned 8 yrs ago) LOL Be kind.




Found it the second time through.  I added one of my wife's first experiences with gameing.  A Vampire LARP.   It didn't go as planned.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAWHAHAHAHA
> 
> It's a turn of phrase. Please tell me you have heard it and I am not _that_ old.




Is it "BAWHAHAHAHA" or "BAAAAAAAAAAWH" ?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Found it the second time through.  I added one of my wife's first experiences with gameing.  A Vampire LARP.   It didn't go as planned.....



Vampire (not the LARP) was one of the first RPG's I actually played. My first experience with gaming though (the one Enk talks about) was D&D, but that was more just to satisfy my curiosity because I had always been told (or should I say brainwashed) that it was evil, and I almost broke up with DShai when I found out he played.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Is it "BAWHAHAHAHA" or "BAAAAAAAAAAWH" ?



A little of both I guess. LOL Hey, if you can't laugh at yourself.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> *smacks Dog Moon upside the head*




I pull out the weekend edition and glare at you.    I'm in my late thirties.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I pull out the weekend edition and glare at you.    I'm in my late thirties.



Are you glaring at me or Dog Moon?


----------



## Aurora

and 37 is _mid_ thirties.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Vampire (not the LARP) was one of the first RPG's I actually played. My first experience with gaming though (the one Enk talks about) was D&D, but that was more just to satisfy my curiosity because I had always been told (or should I say brainwashed) that it was evil, and I almost broke up with DShai when I found out he played.




That's silly.   Gaming is whatever the players bring into it.


But for what it is worth I had the same opinion of it.  People were trying to get me into it for several years before I tried it.   Between hearing the stories and watching five minutes of a Marvel Superheroes game were everyone was happy to do something _censored_ between Thor and She-Hulk I just wanted nothing to do with it.

It was about six years before I tried it.   And even then, I was 1/2 way through making the character when I was turned into a ghoul.  

John-  "Are you having fun?"

Andy-  "ugh...sure.  What just happened?"


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you glaring at me or Dog Moon?




kick one and swat the other   mega and mania step back as the third personality- meglomaniac steps up to bat.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> and 37 is _mid_ thirties.





Its not the years but the milage that count and my warrenty ran out..... :\


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> were everyone was happy to do something _censored_ between Thor and She-Hulk



Hmmmm _mature_ I think I would shy away as well.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> kick one and swat the other   mega and mania step back as the third personality- meglomaniac steps up to bat.



ouch! Don't kick me!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Its not the years but the milage that count and my warrenty ran out..... :\



You should have bought the extended warranty.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> ouch! Don't kick me!




okay-   swat!   (and like the cartoons, shake the crumbled brick out of the paper)


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You should have bought the extended warranty.




it was lost in the mail....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> okay-   swat!   (and like the cartoons, shake the crumbled brick out of the paper)



*sigh* You big meanie. I didnt do anything, it was Dog Moon! I am going to go to bed and put an ice pack on my head......

Those aren't the kind of swats I like


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> *sigh* You big meanie. I didnt do anything, it was Dog Moon! I am going to go to bed and put an ice pack on my head......
> 
> Those aren't the kind of swats I like




I guess the rough foreplay only goes one way......  :\


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I guess the rough foreplay only goes one way......  :\



hitting someone with a brick on the head sounds like _cave man_ foreplay dear.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> hitting someone with a brick on the head sounds like _cave man_ foreplay dear.




oh.   maybe that's why it never seems to work out as I thought it would.....


----------



## Dragongirl

All this glorious violence.  

:: Sits back with her popcorn and watches the fun ::


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> oh.   maybe that's why it never seems to work out as I thought it would.....



LOL hit em hard enough and I guess they won't complain, but they'l wake up with a headache. I am glad "dating" isn't like that anymore.


----------



## Aurora

ALthough it would make "picking up chicks" easier.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> ALthough it would make "picking up chicks" easier.





puts a new meaning to "banging"....


----------



## Aurora

And on that low note, I am really going to bed. I am going to go wake up DShai (by jumping on the bed) Nite!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> puts a new meaning to "banging"....



BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> And on that low note, I am really going to bed. I am going to go wake up DShai (by jumping on the bed) Nite!




good nite.   Good talkin' to you and the others.    Being it is nearly 2am here I will be going shortly.   I gotta get the kids to school in the morning.   As I said earlier (though poosibly a different Hive attached thread) the vacation is over.  Back to the grinf and routine of life.


----------



## Dragongirl

megamania said:
			
		

> puts a new meaning to "banging"....




MEN!


----------



## megamania

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> MEN!





sorry.  Besides-  I'm just a product of my bad upbringing.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *smacks Dog Moon upside the head*




Delayed reaction ... now!

*Ouch*


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> sorry.  Besides-  I'm just a product of my bad upbringing.....



ROFL


----------



## Aurora

Yuck, I am up early this morning. Kylee used to get up, eat breakfast, and then go back to bed. That allowed me to sleep untl 11 every morning. No more. I have to learn to go to bed at a reasonable time I guess. No more staying up and talking to Mega until 1:30 in the morning. This is gonna be hard for me. I am a total night owl.


----------



## Aurora

I must need to yell louder to wake everyone up. 

I AM BORED! WAKE UP!


----------



## Aurora

1 out of every 5 times someone looks at this thread, they post. (Views are approx 5 times that of posts). I wonder how many of those views are mods. They must just shake their heads at the crazy people who post here.


----------



## Aurora

I must have offended everyone so they won't come out and play with me. *sniff sniff*


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry your too young for that story.



 Sorry, we're _all_ too young for that story.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yuck, I am up early this morning. Kylee used to get up, eat breakfast, and then go back to bed. That allowed me to sleep untl 11 every morning. No more. I have to learn to go to bed at a reasonable time I guess. No more staying up and talking to Mega until 1:30 in the morning. This is gonna be hard for me. I am a total night owl.





Being a parent redefines everything and normally not how you wanted or envisioned.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must need to yell louder to wake everyone up.
> 
> I AM BORED! WAKE UP!




sorry-   I was painting.... and spending quality time with the wife.   Its nice when her day off is the same I'm off from the store.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1 out of every 5 times someone looks at this thread, they post. (Views are approx 5 times that of posts). I wonder how many of those views are mods. They must just shake their heads at the crazy people who post here.





They're used to it.   In the same token, if they need to delete something for something else this is the thread that gets hit generally.    Hurts post counts for those that care.


----------



## megamania

and as usual, no one is here and I see it is almost time for me to go to the factory job.   Such is life.


I may be painting tonight so I'm not sure if or for how long I will visit tonight on EN World.   So til whenever-   bye.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn. I missed some interesting conversations.......




Just be like me and jump in late.... I tend to do that all the time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> If I'm not working then I'm generally here or working to put something here....
> 
> 
> 
> it's true!  I have no life!   sob sob sob snorrrrrrk  snob   waaaahh!




We should start a club.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> When "London Bridge" came out we were talking about it.   She means one thing and and a player went all historical on us instead.   He grew up in England so he was telling us about the London Bridge sale.   I'm sure it relates somehow to her song.   Getting something other than expected I guess.
> 
> 
> Good to know someone else here listens to something along the lines of the NOW series.   I thought I was the only one.   'course I'm 37 and that raises eye brows also.....




So? I'm a year younger. But then I have friends who can't get past the early 80s. They're missin' out on alot of good music.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> That was one big stick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he left a bruise....




Notgonnagotherenotgonnagotherenotgonnagotherenotgonnagotherenotgonnagothere......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is a thread about gaming N00bs. (This happenned about 8 yrs ago) He started it just to get my goat though.




Then tell him to give it back!


----------



## Knight Otu

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must have offended everyone so they won't come out and play with me. *sniff sniff*



Actually, I'm just a bit lost after Jdvn666 locked me into a maze. Where were we, again?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> sorry.  Besides-  I'm just a product of my bad upbringing.....




That and your gender.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1 out of every 5 times someone looks at this thread, they post. (Views are approx 5 times that of posts). I wonder how many of those views are mods. They must just shake their heads at the crazy people who post here.




Dunno. Darkness used to post here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm just a bit lost after Jdvn666 locked me into a maze. Where were we, again?



 We were in the process of making a more complicated maze.

... Wait, you mean the Hive?


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We were in the process of making a more complicated maze.
> 
> ... Wait, you mean the Hive?



I meant the Hive, but that is good to know as well.

Of course, every maze pales in comparison to the labyrithine Hivemind.


----------



## Aurora

Very true KO

I find myself reading a response to someone's quote and going "WTF?" and having to go back a few pages and find the conversation. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Notgonnagotherenotgonnagotherenotgonnagotherenotgonnagotherenotgonnagothere......



THAT'S what I said, 'cept in less words.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, what you are saying is the best way to die is to be ripped apart by attractive females?



If I were to go, that would be the way.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I were to go, that would be the way.



Wow, he came out of hiding!   

Busy day today? (hopefully)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, he came out of hiding!
> 
> Busy day today? (hopefully)



Yeah it was a little busy. Now it's slowed down and I can chat.


----------



## Aurora

You missed quite a lot. LOL
How did gaming go? Our session sucked. We are so high level at this point and we are preparing for 2 really big fights. So, we barely rolled any dice. Luckily, those sesions don't happen all too often. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't game without the roleplay, but I like to roll dice too.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You missed quite a lot. LOL
> How did gaming go? Our session sucked. We are so high level at this point and we are preparing for 2 really big fights. So, we barely rolled any dice. Luckily, those sesions don't happen all too often. Don't get me wrong, I couldn't game without the roleplay, but I like to roll dice too.



Yeah, I actually read everything. You guys left me behind. 


We had 1 big fight that lasted the whole session. We don't do much role-playing. I wish we could but the others just want to kill stuff and loot the bodies.


----------



## Aeson

It looks like you and Mega had a little something going on. Should I be jealous?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It looks like you and Mega had a little something going on. Should I be jealous?



LOL not really. I am all yours.   Just don't tell DShai he'll arrange an "accident" for you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL not really. I am all yours.   Just don't tell DShai he'll arrange an "accident" for you.



I meant Mega but you'll do.  I have friends that will avenge me if I can get them to stop playing WOW long enough.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I meant Mega but you'll do.  I have friends that will avenge me if I can get them to stop playing WOW long enough.



Actually, I was orginally gonna post something along the lines of 
"Mega is actually a guy, but if that's the kind of thing you go for, then yes you should be....." 
But I figured this was more fun and then you could come back with the Mega comment. And I guess I was right...because you did. Scary that. I know you too well already.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually, I was orginally gonna post something along the lines of
> "Mega is actually a guy, but if that's the kind of thing you go for, then yes you should be....."
> But I figured this was more fun and then you could come back with the Mega comment. And I guess I was right...because you did. Scary that. I know you too well already.




I joke with my male friends and it creeps them out. I have no problem going up and rubbing their back or shoulder. I try to hug them. They are so insecure about it that it just drives them crazy. 

I like to keep people guessing. I'm sure there are folks that have known me for years and they still wonder if I'm gay or straight.


----------



## Aurora

I hug and kiss my friends quite often, male and female (No not that kind of kiss). I guess since I am a girl though I can get away with it more easily. Depends on the friend though, I can read people very well (most people that is) and I can tell if that wierds them out or not. Some people just aren't affectionate.


----------



## Aeson

I don't kiss. I don't want to freak them out that much. I also think it is a rather intimate thing and I would only kiss someone I really care about even if its only a peck on the cheek.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't kiss. I don't want to freak them out that much. I also think it is a rather intimate thing and I would only kiss someone I really care about even if its only a peck on the cheek.



 Well, I am talking about close friends. The ones that I can also tell them that I love them. Because my close friends are family to me. S**t, I'l hug an acquaintance, but I won't kiss them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I am talking about close friends. The ones that I can also tell them that I love them. Because my close friends are family to me. S**t, I'l hug an acquaintance, but I won't kiss them.



A lot of people know me to be an affectionate person. If one of my friends tells their associates about me, then I'm likely to get a hug out of someone I've never met before. My reputation precedes me.


----------



## Aurora

I cannot believe the status of the hive today. Clearly we had nothing to talk about. Aeson only posted like 4 times and on an average day we get a good 40 posts between us, minimum. Sad. 
On a funny note, there is one hell of a hilarious thread on KenM over at CM. I pity that guy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I cannot believe the status of the hive today. Clearly we had nothing to talk about. Aeson only posted like 4 times and on an average day we get a good 40 posts between us, minimum. Sad.



Preach it sister! Asyou can clearly see, I did post, trying to pump new life into the have, but the adrenaline failed to take.


----------



## Aurora

All right. I am heading to bed. I am tired and my eye hurts because DAMNIT I got pink eye again! Kylee has it again too. It's killing me! Since I still have drops though it will be gone in a couple of days. I should change back to the pirate Aurora avatar. LOL

Mega- I looked for a pic so I could prove to you I _really was_ a cheerleader, but all I could find was a pic of me in a tshirt that says NCA on it. (National Cheerleaders Assoc) All my pics are still packed up. Hopefully I _won't_ find one. LOL Then I won't feel compelled to post it. 

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have a good night everyone.



Sleep well, princess.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mega- I looked for a pic so I could prove to you I _really was_ a cheerleader, but all I could find was a pic of me in a tshirt that says NCA on it. (National Cheerleaders Assoc) All my pics are still packed up. Hopefully I _won't_ find one. LOL Then I won't feel compelled to post it.
> 
> Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon




----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't kiss. I don't want to freak them out that much. I also think it is a rather intimate thing and I would only kiss someone I really care about even if its only a peck on the cheek.



 I think this is a peculiar cultural oddity. Where I'm from (and, in most South American and European countries) it's normal to hug and kiss friends when you see them--or even strangers when you meet them for the first time. Not doing so is very awkward and sometimes rude.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think this is a peculiar cultural oddity. Where I'm from (and, in most South American and European countries) it's normal to hug and kiss friends when you see them--or even strangers when you meet them for the first time. Not doing so is very awkward and sometimes rude.



Interesting. Where are you from?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Interesting. Where are you from?



 Venezuela, but as I said, that's common in a lot of countries. The United States is different in that regard.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



Hush you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora are you Jennie527 on CM?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora are you Jennie527 on CM?



Maybe   My guess is that it wasn't hard for you to figure out. Since you know my first name ad I have made comments about the #527


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Maybe   My guess is that it wasn't hard for you to figure out. Since you know my first name ad I have made comments about the #527



I haven't heard you mention #527 before. I'm sure there are other Jennies in OH that visit message boards. I just wanted to make sure before I said something embarrassing over there. CM can be vicious to people sometimes.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't heard you mention #527 before. I'm sure there are other Jennies in OH that visit message boards. I just wanted to make sure before I said something embarrassing over there. CM can be vicious to people sometimes.



Yes they can, but I find NL to be worse.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes they can, but I find NL to be worse.



I have yet to venture over there.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have yet to venture over there.



I got a lukewarm enough welcome because I have been playing the trivia game there for awhile and because DShai is there. Of course, like every other female that joins up, I have been asked to show my um "assests" LOL- not gonna happen.


----------



## Aurora

I'll be back after lunch. Gotta take Kylee to the doctor. Hope you have a busy day!


----------



## Darkness

Aurora said:
			
		

> I wonder how many of those views are mods. They must just shake their heads at the crazy people who post here.



 The Hive is a haven of sanity compared to the mod forum.


----------



## Angcuru

Darkness said:
			
		

> The Hive is a haven of sanity compared to the mod forum.



Sanity is overrated.


----------



## Darkness

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Sanity is overrated.



 Indeed. So I traded mine for more power.

No, wait. I think I traded it for more _beer_, actually...


----------



## Angcuru

Darkness said:
			
		

> Indeed. So I traded mine for more power.
> 
> No, wait. I think I traded it for more _beer_, actually...



If you have some Spaaten, I have some sanity you could have.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course, like every other female that joins up, I have been asked to show my um "assests" LOL- not gonna happen.



That is um wow. I hope they don't get any takers.


----------



## Angcuru

Assets...mmm...


----------



## Darkness

Angcuru said:
			
		

> If you have some Spaaten, I have some sanity you could have.



 I don't have any Bavarian beer ATM, but I have some Spartans in Rome: Total War if it helps any.


----------



## Angcuru

Spartans are cool as long as you keep away that blood/pork soup.  Nasty stuff.


----------



## Darkness

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Spartans are cool as long as you keep away that blood/pork soup.  Nasty stuff.



 Well, I'm a vegetarian so I wouldn't have much use for this kind of thing anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Spartans are cool as long as you keep away that blood/pork soup.  Nasty stuff.



blood/pork soup?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is um wow. I hope they don't get any takers.



There are a few posters that have bared "the girls" in the adult forum.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> blood/pork soup?



I am afraid to hear the answer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Venezuela, but as I said, that's common in a lot of countries. The United States is different in that regard.



Well, that is most certainly a fact.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> There are a few posters that have bared "the girls" in the adult forum.



Of course there are no calls for guys to show the boys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hush you.



Stick it in your ear.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Of course there are no calls for guys to show the boys.



Actually, there is on occasion, or so I have been told. Doesn't mean you have to do it though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darkness said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a vegetarian so I wouldn't have much use for this kind of thing anyway.



I'm not, but I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot stick.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Stick it in your ear.



How rude.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How rude.



   

ROFL!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How rude.



Made me laugh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Made me laugh.



I am glad. I love brightening up other peoples day.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am glad. I love brightening up other peoples day.



She was laughing with me at you.  I kid Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She was laughing with me at you.



Doesn't matter to me, just so long as she did laugh.




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I kid Fru.



Oh, hehehe.


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> The Hive is a haven of sanity compared to the mod forum.



What goes in the mod forum, stays in the mod forum.






I mean, we want to _rule_ the world, and not plunge it into Lovecraftian madness, right?


----------



## Aeson

I want to pimp my store on the site. Do you think I can get away with a post in Off Topic? I know there are a few gamers here in the Atlanta area and some have family here. I'd like to get them to come in to ship things. I'm thinking of offering a 10% discount to ENWorlders that come in.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> What goes in the mod forum, stays in the mod forum.



There is a mod forum?


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Indeed. So I traded mine for more power.



Ah, so I still have some purchasing power regarding... upgrades. It took a soul to become PbP mod, so *mumble* *mumble*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a mod forum?



Most message boards have mod forums. It's where they go to talk about us. LOL I used to help moderate a site but stopped because I can't spend as much time here if I am a mod over there


----------



## Aurora

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ah, so I still have some purchasing power regarding... upgrades. It took a soul to become PbP mod, so *mumble* *mumble*



Who's soul did you steal to give as an offering?


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a mod forum?



Not for you.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aurora said:
			
		

> Who's soul did you steal to give as an offering?



Wait, that's an option?! Why do I always find out those things AFTER the fact?!


----------



## Aurora

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Wait, that's an option?! Why do I always find out those things AFTER the fact?!



LOL. You gave away your on soul? Terrible man, terrible.


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Not for you.



I want to be a mod.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to be a mod.



you just want to punish people


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Ah, so I still have some purchasing power regarding... upgrades. It took a soul to become PbP mod, so *mumble* *mumble*



The loss of your soul does explain the whole Undead thing.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> you just want to punish people



Yep


----------



## Knight Otu

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL. You gave away your on soul? Terrible man, terrible.



At least I'm not a soul thief.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> The loss of your soul does explain the whole Undead thing.



Oddly enough, that's unrelated. Undeath was put on me by popular choice.


----------



## Aurora

....and now I am bored. I guess I'll go unpack a box or two.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ....and now I am bored. I guess I'll go unpack a box or two.



Some of us have to work deary.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a mod forum?



 Oh yes. I'd rather have a rock forum, though.


----------



## Aeson

I get nervous when you show up in a thread. It seems the thread closes after you come in.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some of us have to work deary.



Work is over-rated.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Work is over-rated.



That's true but someone has to do it. I'm not pretty enough to have a Sugar Mama.


----------



## Aurora

I'll keep my eye out for one for you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'll keep my eye out for one for you.



Oh boy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh boy.



Don't sound so excited.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't sound so excited.



I'd love to see what kind of woman you would find.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd love to see what kind of woman you would find.



LOL Are you saying I have bad taste?

It's got to be close to quitting time isn't it?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Are you saying I have bad taste?



No. I haven't had too many people try to fix me up with someone. I think it would be interesting to see what kind of person someone else thinks I would match up with. I know Eharmony couldn't find anyone.


----------



## Aeson

I have a few more minutes. A guy just came in and missed the FedEx express driver by 1/2 hour. He wasn't happy.


----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:
			
		

> I get nervous when you show up in a thread. It seems the thread closes after you come in.



 I blame Piratecat. [/old school meme]


----------



## Aeson

I'm going home now in case any of you care. I'll be on later.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No. I haven't had too many people try to fix me up with someone. I think it would be interesting to see what kind of person someone else thinks I would match up with. I know Eharmony couldn't find anyone.



I am normally pretty good at matching people/seeing potential problems etc. (except for myself of course). I only have 1 single female friend though right now (my best friend) and she's not rich. If she would finish her freaking masters though she could make a lot of money.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yo Gangstas!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a few more minutes. A guy just came in and missed the FedEx express driver by 1/2 hour. He wasn't happy.



Was the FedEx guy early?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yo Gangstas!!!!



Holy crap it's Galeros! Haven't seen you in awhile.


----------



## Aurora

Darkness said:
			
		

> I blame Piratecat. [/old school meme]



It's always good to have someone to blame things on.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap it's Galeros! Haven't seen you in awhile.




Yeah, I have been busy with RL.  I notice your post count has gone up a lot.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have been busy with RL.  I notice your post count has gone up a lot.



What is RL? Just kidding. 

Yeah, it has.

I was drinking tea the other day and thought "I bet Galeros is drinking tea" LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am normally pretty good at matching people/seeing potential problems etc. (except for myself of course). I only have 1 single female friend though right now (my best friend) and she's not rich. If she would finish her freaking masters though she could make a lot of money.



I'm not picky. I'll take her.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Was the FedEx guy early?



No, he was on time. The customer was late.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yo Gangstas!!!!



*flashes gang sign at Galeros*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not picky. I'll take her.



LOL. She has never gamed herself, but has to listen to me talk about gaming all the time and says she is gonna join my all-chick group when I finally start it. She might be opposed to dating another gamer though. Her last date with one didn't turn out well.  She was set up (by her mom in Columbus) on a blind date with a gamer and they went to dinner. When he was finished eating he picked up his plate _and licked it._ Yeah, you read that right. That was pretty much the end of that date. She laughed to me about it later and said it's a good thing she knows so many gamers or else she would figure the stereotype about gamers being socially inept was true.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is RL? Just kidding.
> 
> Yeah, it has.
> 
> I was drinking tea the other day and thought "I bet Galeros is drinking tea" LOL




Yep, I do drink tea a lot.  In fact, I am going to make myself a cup right now.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL. She has never gamed herself, but has to listen to me talk about gaming all the time and says she is gonna join my all-chick group when I finally start it. She might be opposed to dating another gamer though. Her last date with one didn't turn out well.  She was set up (by her mom in Columbus) on a blind date with a gamer and they went to dinner. When he was finished eating he picked up his plate _and licked it._ Yeah, you read that right. That was pretty much the end of that date. She laughed to me about it later and said it's a good thing she knows so many gamers or else she would figure the stereotype about gamers being socially inept was true.



It is more true than we want to admit. 

I'll give up gaming for a hot girl.  Ok no I won't.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is more true than we want to admit.



I have met quite a few socially inept gamers. I think it's a vicious circle. Luckily I was cool before I started gaming. LOL J/K


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yep, I do drink tea a lot.  In fact, I am going to make myself a cup right now.



I still prefer coffee. Do you put cream in your tea or do you drink it like a Yank?


----------



## Aurora

All right Aeson, what is on tv tonight? _I know you know_


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I still prefer coffee. Do you put cream in your tea or do you drink it like a Yank?




I drink it like a Yank.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right Aeson, what is on tv tonight? _I know you know_




As far as _I_ know, nothing good.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> As far as _I_ know, nothing good.



How have you been Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> How have you been Dog Moon?




Tired.  Not getting enough sleep.  But beyond that, I'm fine.  Just finished posting on a pbp campaign.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Tired.  Not getting enough sleep.  But beyond that, I'm fine.  Just finished posting on a pbp campaign.



I am completely lost in my PbP game. I don't think i should have signed up. I am not that good of a writer, and I think the other people are amazingly so.

I too am not getting enough sleep. Doen't help that Kylee is sick again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am completely lost in my PbP game. I don't think i should have signed up. I am not that good of a writer, and I think the other people are amazingly so.
> 
> I too am not getting enough sleep. Doen't help that Kylee is sick again.




I think that perhaps pbp could help people become better writers.  I want to DM a pbp campaign so I can get better at writing descriptions of people and places.  In the book I'm writing, when I edited it through, I realized in a couple of places that I hadn't written descriptions for several of the people.  Was really annoying when I read 'his black hair' and was like 'Holy crap, I thought he had brown hair!'


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Well, I made a fool of myself on Sunday.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkness said:
			
		

> The Hive is a haven of sanity compared to the mod forum.



 Never trust a person with no skin.

-D&D Wisdom


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Well, I made a fool of myself on Sunday.



Doing what?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Doing what?




Dressing up as a jester.


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Well, I made a fool of myself on Sunday.



 Ooh, story time?


----------



## Aurora

Either he is taking a long time to type it out or he is leaving us in suspense.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Either he is taking a long time to type it out or he is leaving us in suspense.



 I vote "suspense."


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I vote "suspense."



But how many does your vote count for? Mine counts for ten. ROFL   

but I vote for suspense too so either way we both win.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right Aeson, what is on tv tonight? _I know you know_



Sorry I know its late. NCIS, The Unit, House, Boston Legal.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry I know its late. NCIS, The Unit, House, Boston Legal.



Where you been? Watching tv haven't you


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> But how many does your vote count for? Mine counts for ten. ROFL
> 
> but I vote for suspense too so either way we both win.



 I'm just amused that MavrickWeirdo is a democracy.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where you been? Watching tv haven't you



Had to watch NCIS. I wanted to watch The Unit but decided to watch a new comedy. That was a bad idea. I don't care how cute Marla Sokoloff is the show ain't funny.

I'm going to watch Boston Legal in about 10 mins. I have to get my William Shatner fix.


----------



## Aurora

All right kids, I need to get some work done! 
See you in the morning.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I vote "suspense."




Actually, I kept hitting "refresh" and did't see any responces, not realising that a new page had started

But that's tonight, I made a different fool of my self sunday


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dressing up as a jester.




Oh I do that all the time, sunday was different.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right kids, I need to get some work done!
> See you in the morning.



works over-rated.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> works over-rated.



Nice one.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Sunday I read some of my poems at the local Poetry Slam. I came in 8th


----------



## Jdvn1

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Sunday I read some of my poems at the local Poetry Slam. I came in 8th



 Sounds to me like you're being too harsh on yourself. Reading your own poetry to a crowd--exposing yourself like that takes a lot of guts.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like you're being too harsh on yourself. Reading your own poetry to a crowd--exposing yourself like that takes a lot of guts.



I thoroughly agree.


----------



## Darkness

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Never *thrust* a person with no skin.
> 
> -D&D Wisdom



 Yeah. Bludgeoning attacks will often be more effective.


----------



## Aurora

9 hours and no hive posts? Where has Mega dissapeared to? 

I did actually get some work done last night. You should all be shocked. LOL I unpacked 11 boxes in about an hour and a half. Pretty good for me.  

Anybody doing anything fun today?


----------



## Aeson

Hey Lady! We're workin' here!

It is a little slow in the hive today.


----------



## Aurora

LOL 

I so don't want to, but I think I am gonna actually change out of my pajamas and go out into the world today. I need to find party supplies for Kylee's birthday. If I let her choose, it will either be The Little Mermaid or pirate themed. Since most of the kids that are gonna be there are boys, I think I am gonna go pirate themed. I think I should  buy her a pirate costume to wear. That would be sweet.


----------



## Darkness

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I let her choose, it will either be The Little Mermaid or pirate themed.



 So either way, something to do with the sea? Not suggesting a crossover, mind...


----------



## Knight Otu

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. Bludgeoning attacks will often be more effective.



Often... not always.


----------



## Knight Otu

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm just amused that MavrickWeirdo is a democracy.



If getting turned undead can be a democracy, everything can.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Often... not always.



 Yeah. If your target is, say, a regular guy who just happens to have no skin, going all stabby on him ought to get the job done.


----------



## Aeson

I'll just take out my trusty BFG 9000. It will handle anything.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> 9 hours and no hive posts? Where has Mega dissapeared to?
> 
> I did actually get some work done last night. You should all be shocked. LOL I unpacked 11 boxes in about an hour and a half. Pretty good for me.
> 
> Anybody doing anything fun today?





I'm back but only for a few minutes.   I have a bit of a medical issue going at the moment so I've been wallowing in front of the TV watching DVDs.

When not doing that I'm working.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Sunday I read some of my poems at the local Poetry Slam. I came in 8th




Neat.  I didn't know you read or wrote poetry


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> Neat.  I didn't know you read or wrote poetry



Neither did the judges


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Work is over-rated.




no sleep is


----------



## megamania

Darkness said:
			
		

> I blame Piratecat. [/old school meme]




many do.   even for things he had nothing to do with.


----------



## megamania

This won't mean much to folks here but Dave Cockrum died this week.

"Who the #@$& is a Dace Cockrum?"   He is the one that made the X-men comicbook what everyone today knows it to be.   He and Len Wein were given a dead cancelled book free rein to be creative and out came Storm, Colussus and Nightcrawler along with the others.  That was back in the late 70's.

Died of things related to diabetes is depressing because I'm having issues related to that myself now.

Gotta go.  I'll be back later after work.


----------



## Wereserpent

I pulled a muscle in my back.  It hurts, and Advil did not help any.  Oh well, hopefully the pain will go away soon.  I am also drinking tea right now.


----------



## Aeson

Don't harsh my mellow dudes. Say something positive.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I pulled a muscle in my back.  It hurts, and Advil did not help any.  Oh well, hopefully the pain will go away soon.  I am also drinking tea right now.



Massages work well for that.


----------



## Aurora

Sorry you are feeing sick Mega. In the pic you posted you look pretty healthy to have problems with diabetes. Type 1 and 2 run in my family, pretty heavily actually. My doctors want me checked every year.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't harsh my mellow dudes. Say something positive.



something positive


----------



## Aurora

Back from the store. No Little Mermaid stuff and the pirate stuff was way too old for Kylee (even though she got excited and started saying "Pirates...arrr" when she saw it, but I did find stuff from her favorite tv show. So, that'll make her happy. Last year she had a Disney Princess party, but that's because mommy got to choose  Heh

It is 68 degrees here today and flipping gorgeous out. And on Friday, it's supposed to snow.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> something positive



HA


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Back from the store. No Little Mermaid stuff and the pirate stuff was way too old for Kylee (even though she got excited and started saying "Pirates...arrr" when she saw it, but I did find stuff from her favorite tv show. So, that'll make her happy. Last year she had a Disney Princess party, but that's because mommy got to choose  Heh
> 
> It is 68 degrees here today and flipping gorgeous out. And on Friday, it's supposed to snow.



Go for Mermaid Pirates. 


I want some snow. If you don't want it you have Nature send it down this way. It might be warmer there than it is here.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> HA



thought you might like that.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Go for Mermaid Pirates.



That sounds hot.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> thought you might like that.



Your too clever for me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds hot.



Not sure how well they will do if they try to board a ship but it sounded good.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is 68 degrees here today and flipping gorgeous out. And on Friday, it's supposed to snow.




That's just wrong, it should be 39 degrees instead.


----------



## Aeson

How about everyones favorite number 69?


----------



## Wereserpent

I like to eat onions raw.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about everyones favorite number 69?




Yeah, that would be a good temperature.  Wasn't quite in the 60s yesterday, but it was raining.  Got really cold today.  I'm amazed that there hasn't been any real snow yet, but by the weather getting colder, I have a feeling that will be changing too soon.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like to eat onions raw.



That's disgusting. My grandfather will eat them like an apple. He peels them and just bites right in. Blech.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's awesome. My grandfather will eat them like an apple. He peels them and just bites right in. Yummmm.




FIFY.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> FIFY.



Why thank you Galeros. I was confused there for a minute.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's disgusting. My grandfather will eat them like an apple. He peels them and just bites right in. Blech.



I would do the exact same thing if an onin could be genetiaclly engineered to have half the intensity they usually do. I loves me some onions. :yum:


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I would do the exact same thing if an onin could be genetiaclly engineered to have half the intensity they usually do. I loves me some onions. :yum:



I try not to eat genetically engineered food.......and onions.
Unless they are onion rings, but I only like thin onion rings because then you don't really taste the onions. Unless it's Vaidalia onions and then they can be a bit thicker. Of course, I'll only eat onions like that _because_ they are fried. Hell, you could probably fry my shoe and it would taste good. _Haven't we had this conversation before?_


----------



## Aurora

NM


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> _Haven't we had this conversation before?_



three or four pages ago, about our salad habits.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> NM



New Mexico?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> New Mexico?




Actually, I think she's dyslexic, so she's ACTUALLY trying to say Minnesota.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I think she's dyslexic, so she's ACTUALLY trying to say Minnesota.



I don't think i have ever even been to Minnesota. Pretty sure I havent. In all reality, I think I have been to more countries than I have states. Sad. Maybe not though. I may need to pull out a US map and look at it. Perhaps if you count all the states that I have had layovers in when flying. LOL 

The NM was for never mind


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Neat.  I didn't know you read or wrote poetry



 I read poetry! I was helping a guy publish a poetry book, actually.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The NM was for never mind




Hehe.  I'm pretty sure we both knew that already.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I try not to eat genetically engineered food




We need Shemeska in here stat!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> We need Shemeska in here stat!



Why?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why?




By asking why you have ruined the humor.


----------



## Aurora

I didn't get it either.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  I'm pretty sure we both knew that already.



I figured you did


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> By asking why you have ruined the humor.



Was there something funny about it?


----------



## Aurora

He must have thought so.


----------



## Wereserpent

Shemeska talked about how people should not be afraid of GMed food in another thread.


----------



## Aurora

Ah, now I understand.


----------



## Aeson

Should have said that to begin with. If it's not a hivemind thread I don't read it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should have said that to begin with. If it's not a hivemind thread I don't read it.



 There's a whole world of non-OT threads out there...


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's a whole world of non-OT threads out there...



I choose to ignore those threads.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I choose to ignore those threads.


----------



## Aurora

We need topics here people. The hive is dying. 
I'll take a page from Dog Moon:

1. Holiday gifts: what do you want and what are you giving? 
2. What are your favorite foods? (appetizers through dessert)
3. Do you have any recurring nightmares? (I want to know if I am the only crazy one)
4. Have you ever had a brush with death?

Discuss


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

>



Where have you been?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> We need topics here people. The hive is dying.
> I'll take a page from Dog Moon:
> 
> 1. Holiday gifts: what do you want and what are you giving?
> 2. What are your favorite foods? (appetizers through dessert)
> 3. Do you have any recurring nightmares? (I want to know if I am the only crazy one)
> 4. Have you ever had a brush with death?
> 
> Discuss




1. I want a Wii and The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess(video games) and Road of the Patriarch(book).
2. Appetizer: Fried Cheese, Dinner: Fried Chicken, Dessert: Fried Banana
3. None that I know of.
4. No, or maybe yes.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where have you been?



Did I forget to ask permission to go somewhere again.......    

I was out shopping.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> 1. I want a Wii and The Legend of Zelda Twiglight Princess(video games) and Road of the Patriarch(book).
> 2. Appetizer: Fried Cheese, Dinner: Fried Chicken, Dessert: Fried Banana
> 3. None that I know of.
> 4. No, or maybe yes.




You must like fried foods. LOL That's okay, so do I.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We need topics here people. The hive is dying.
> I'll take a page from Dog Moon:
> 
> 1. Holiday gifts: what do you want and what are you giving?
> 2. What are your favorite foods? (appetizers through dessert)
> 3. Do you have any recurring nightmares? (I want to know if I am the only crazy one)
> 4. Have you ever had a brush with death?
> 
> Discuss



1. Still working on the gift thing. 
2. Almost any food is good. 
3. I don't have nightmares very often, not since I was a kid. I wonder why.
4. I wrecked my car a few years ago. I drove a Jeep Cherokee and I flipped from one side of a 4 lane divided road to the other. It also seemed to be facing the other direction when it stopped. I wasn't wearing a seatbelt which may have saved my life. The roof over the drivers seat was caved in and the seat broke so I was tossed to the back. I rolled around in the truck along with it and hit the tailgate in the back. I'm not sure if I blacked out because I remember rolling around in the truck and then coming to a stop. I was shaken by it but after I had time to think about it, I said "That could have been fun ride." 

Another guy (former classmate I didn't know) had done something very similar on the same road. He wore his seatbelt and was still ejected and died. My friends and I saw him after it happened. The mans body was twisted. He's rear end and head were facing the same direction.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did I forget to ask permission to go somewhere again.......
> 
> I was out shopping.



Yes you did. Shame on you. 

You don't need to ask permission. I was curious. 

Did you buy something for us? The collective requires gifts.


----------



## Aurora

I guess I'll answer my own questions 

*1. Holiday gifts: what do you want and what are you giving? *
I want a vacation away from life. Not gonna happen. I have done almost no shopping for Christmas as of yet, and other than Kylee (because shopping for a 2 yrd old is easy), I haven't a clue what to buy anyone. 

*2. What are your favorite foods? (appetizers through dessert)*
I love seafood: shrimp cocktail for appetizers and lobster, crab, whitefish and shark for main courses. Although, now I know I am not allowed to have shark anymore so that's out the window. I love those Samoa girl scout cookies you know the ones with the chocolate and coconut. Yum! And I love anything I can eat with sour cream (as long as it doesn't have onions, peppers, ot tomatoes)   

*3. Do you have any recurring nightmares? (I want to know if I am the only crazy one)*
Yes, in fact, I am fairly convinced I know how I am going to die.
*
4. Have you ever had a brush with death?*
Let's see:
I almost died of salmonilla poisoning when I was 16. 
I was pulled out of the ocean (I got caught in a rip tide) when I was 14.
My ex tried to kill me when I was 19. 
I was kidnapped when I was little, so if they had gotten away with me _god knows_ if I would still be alive or not.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes you did. Shame on you.
> 
> You don't need to ask permission. I was curious.
> 
> Did you buy something for us? The collective requires gifts.



I was teasing. 
No, I didn't buy the collective anything. Sorry. I bake cookies in a couple of weeks, i can send the collective cookies


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> 4. *Have you ever had a brush with death?*
> Let's see:
> I almost died of salmonilla poisoning when I was 16.
> I was pulled out of the ocean (I got caught in a rip tide) when I was 14.
> My ex tried to kill me when I was 19.
> I was kidnapped when I was little, so if they had gotten away with me _god knows_ if I would still be alive or not.



Holy cow. You were kidnapped? Was it a molester? How did you get away?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was teasing.
> No, I didn't buy the collective anything. Sorry. I bake cookies in a couple of weeks, i can send the collective cookies



Yippy. *cookie monster voice* COOOOKKKIEEE ME LIKE COOKIE.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 4. I wrecked my car a few years ago. I drove a Jeep Cherokee and I flipped from one side of a 4 lane divided road to the other. It also seemed to be facing the other direction when it stopped. I wasn't wearing a seatbelt which may have saved my life. The roof over the drivers seat was caved in and the seat broke so I was tossed to the back. I rolled around in the truck along with it and hit the tailgate in the back. I'm not sure if I blacked out because I remember rolling around in the truck and then coming to a stop. I was shaken by it but after I had time to think about it, I said "That could have been fun ride."



Jesus, no wonder you effed up your back on that one. You got lucky with the "no seatbelt" thing helping you out though. That is normally not the case in accidents. Although it does happen every now and then. DShai knows a guy who was in a Wrangler (passenger side) and his buddy driving rolled it and it ended up on the hood. The guy DShai knows wasn't wearig his seatbelt and when the jeep rolled, he was thrown under the dash. When the car stopped, he climbed out (half delirious but fine) and said "I'll get help" and walked away when he got back with help he realized hs 3 friends no longer had heads.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Jesus, no wonder you effed up your back on that one. You got lucky with the "no seatbelt" thing helping you out though. That is normally not the case in accidents. Although it does happen every now and then. DShai knows a guy who was in a Wrangler (passenger side) and his buddy driving rolled it and it ended up on the hood. The guy DShai knows wasn't wearig his seatbelt and when the jeep rolled, he was thrown under the dash. When the car stopped, he climbed out (half delirious but fine) and said "I'll get help" and walked away when he got back with help he realized hs 3 friends no longer had heads.



I climbed out of my car and went to the nearest house I could find. I was stumbling and couldn't see all that well (didn't help that was 2:30am). I knocked on the door and didn't get an answer. I went back to the road and a truck had come along. He asked if I was ok and offered to take me to find a phone. At that point a car came up and they had a phone and they called my parents. I didn't go to the hospital because I didn't have insurance nor could I pay for it. I actually called in sick that night and went in to work the next night. My back problem got worse and eventually I had to take an entire week off because I couldn't get out of bed. I've had a couple of spells where I had to stay in bed for a week or so. My back seems to be doing better now but I still have pain. I just try to avoid things that will lay me up.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dar har da hur gurg hyun


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Holy cow. You were kidnapped? Was it a molester? How did you get away?



It's really not that interesting of a story. I was around 3. My grandmother and my mother went shopping and took me with them. They were doing the whole flipping through a clothes rack and turned around to check on me and I wasn't there. So, of course, they began screaming for help. Soon, security for the store and mall security were combing the store and mall for me. My grandmother was running through aisles of the dept store frantically looking for me. She says that she got to a center aisle and turned to run to the middle of the store and something told her to turn around. She turned around and I was being put into a car. She ran outside, threw open the door and yanked me out. She asked the driver what she was doing with her granddaughter and the lady said "I was just gonna take her for a ride." She said it was an adult female in the drivers' seat and the person putting me in the car was actually a girl around 12 yrs old. Reason: children will go with another child before they'll go with a strange adult. So, some whacked out kidnapper trained some kid to help them kidnap other kids. Who knows what they would have done with me. I was pretty cute when I was little. There is quite a black market for children, unfortunately.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Dar har da hur gurg hyun



Did I miss something?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did I miss something?




No.

That sucks that you were kidnapped.  Good thing they did not get away with you.  

Fried Ice Cream is also really good.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fried Ice Cream is also really good.



Holy crap. I freaking love fried ice cream! Especially topped with honey. Yum!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I freaking love fried ice cream! Especially topped with honey. Yum!




Mmmmmmmmmm, I wish I could have some right now.

Oh well.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmm, I wish I could have some right now.
> 
> Oh well.



I now may have to go out for mexican food tonight. Although, my stomach will hate me for it.


----------



## Aeson

I've never tried fried ice cream. How do you fry it without it melting?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've never tried fried ice cream. How do you fry it without it melting?



You put a coating on it and flash fry it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson- what happenned to cause your accident? Did you just lose control? I know I lost control of my car a few years ago when it was raining. I did a 360 and then bounced around in a ditch. My back has never quite been the same since then, but not too bad. I just seem to hurt it more often. That or I am just getting old


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson- what happenned to cause your accident? Did you just lose control? I know I lost control of my car a few years ago when it was raining. I did a 360 and then bounced around in a ditch. My back has never quite been the same since then, but not too bad. I just seem to hurt it more often. That or I am just getting old



Your not old. 

I was being stupid and sorta racing another car. We went around a bend and my top heavy SUV flipped.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your not old.
> 
> I was being stupid and sorta racing another car. We went around a bend and my top heavy SUV flipped.



Everyone does stupid things every now and then. I have done my share. 
Rollover is one of the reasons I didn't buy a Jeep when I was looking at SUV's. I did a lot of research into "rollover factors". I love the Jeep Liberty, but would never buy one. Of course, it is pretty much the worst one out of all of them.

Dinner time!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dinner time!



With the food talk I got hungry. I still have to drive home before I can get something to eat. It'll be another hour.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> With the food talk I got hungry. I still have to drive home before I can get something to eat. It'll be another hour.



It's now been an hour


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Preach it sister! Asyou can clearly see, I did post, trying to pump new life into the have, but the adrenaline failed to take.




That adrenaline didn't reach this far across the country...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes they can, but I find NL to be worse.




That was a s#!thole of scum and made me swear off unmoderated message boards. Even some Enworlders there acted like total wholeasses there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got a lukewarm enough welcome because I have been playing the trivia game there for awhile and because DShai is there. Of course, like every other female that joins up, I have been asked to show my um "assests" LOL- not gonna happen.




They didn't do that to me. But then I got hazed like hell and they got pissy when I fought back.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Sanity is overrated.




Most definitely overrated.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I still prefer coffee. Do you put cream in your tea or do you drink it like a Yank?




Only Yanks drink tea without sugar in it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> But how many does your vote count for? Mine counts for ten. ROFL
> 
> but I vote for suspense too so either way we both win.




But then he has all his clones voting for him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> 9 hours and no hive posts? Where has Mega dissapeared to?
> 
> I did actually get some work done last night. You should all be shocked. LOL I unpacked 11 boxes in about an hour and a half. Pretty good for me.
> 
> Anybody doing anything fun today?




Yesterday? Being sick with a stomach bug. Fortunately I was off work so I stayed in bed all day and slept when I wasn't running for the bathroom.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I so don't want to, but I think I am gonna actually change out of my pajamas and go out into the world today. I need to find party supplies for Kylee's birthday. If I let her choose, it will either be The Little Mermaid or pirate themed. Since most of the kids that are gonna be there are boys, I think I am gonna go pirate themed. I think I should  buy her a pirate costume to wear. That would be sweet.




PIRATES!!!!!

Our pirate group is gonna be in a parade Saturday!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll just take out my trusty BFG 9000. It will handle anything.




ROFL


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry you are feeing sick Mega. In the pic you posted you look pretty healthy to have problems with diabetes. Type 1 and 2 run in my family, pretty heavily actually. My doctors want me checked every year.




As far as our family goes, only Grandma that I know of, had borderline diabetes. Not enough to have her go on insulin or watch her blood sugar. Not that she would've anyways.... she was quite stubborn.

Although I'm seriously boned in the high blood pressure dept. I'm the only one besides, maybe, my cousin who doesn't have it. Mom's got it, my Sis has it, my Aunt has it, and Grandma had it. Yup. Royally effed in that dept.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> PIRATES!!!!!
> 
> Our pirate group is gonna be in a parade Saturday!



Sweet! Pirates are the best.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yesterday? Being sick with a stomach bug. Fortunately I was off work so I stayed in bed all day and slept when I wasn't running for the bathroom.



That blows. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's now been an hour



Yep I got home and had some chex mix and some soup.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet! Pirates are the best.




ARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> That blows. Hope you are feeling better now.




Yup. Much better. Coulda done without the freezing my butt off during the night and then roasting a couple of hours later..... ugh. I've decided that even if it's not quite done, I'm gonna eat, DAMMIT! Tired of starving myself on broth and jello.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep I got home and had some chex mix and some soup.




Rice Chex makes a great snack food. And so does Cheerios. Both of those I can eat without milk.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep I got home and had some chex mix and some soup.



chex mix and soup? An interesting combo.

What kind of soup?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> chex mix and soup? An interesting combo.
> 
> What kind of soup?



Homemade soup. My family makes this soup when ever there is bunch of left overs that need to be eaten. It is a vegitable soup with turkey in it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Homemade soup. My family makes this soup when ever there is bunch of left overs that need to be eaten. It is a vegitable soup with turkey in it.



Interesting. I always end up throwing away most leftovers. Wasteful, I know. I did end up making a turket stew though after Thanksgiving that lasted a couple days; it was good. I make a ham and lentil soup that is to die for. Alhough, I found a company that makes one that is almost as good as mine. Muellers I think is the name of it, so I buy that a lot now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Interesting. I always end up throwing away most leftovers. Wasteful, I know. I did end up making a turket stew though after Thanksgiving that lasted a couple days; it was good. I make a ham and lentil soup that is to die for. Alhough, I found a company that makes one that is almost as good as mine. Muellers I think is the name of it, so I buy that a lot now.





Sounds like here. Leftovers either left and not wanted or the cats get into them....


----------



## Aurora

What are you guys up to tonight? I am putting together an entertainment center. 
Let me tell you, it is a whole lotta fun. [/end sarcasm]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> What are you guys up to tonight? I am putting together an entertainment center.
> Let me tell you, it is a whole lotta fun. [/end sarcasm]




Couple of my friends had to move one for another friend... without a hand truck. And it was one of those big ones too....

I'm just sitting here on the 'net, chatting with a friend via AIM.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Couple of my friends had to move one for another friend... without a hand truck. And it was one of those big ones too....
> 
> I'm just sitting here on the 'net, chatting with a friend via AIM.



I haven;t signed on to my IM accounts in awhile. Mostly because I get tired of chatting sometimes. LOL Plus, no one interesting is ever signed on when I am.


----------



## Aurora

OK, just for fun......more questions! (Cause something has got to get this thread moving!)

1. What magazine subscriptions do you have?
2. What's the coolest trip you have ever been on?
3. What's your favorite color?
4. WHat are your top 5 favorite movies?

Discuss.


----------



## Aurora

*1. What magazine subscriptions do you have?*
Currently, none for me.
*
2. What's the coolest trip you have ever been on?*
My 3 week trip to Europe as a senior in HS.
*
3. What's your favorite color?*
Dark Green with purple as a close second.

*4. What are your top 5 favorite movies?*
In my top 5 are probably (at least right now tomorrow I'll proabably think of others) LOL
The Princess Bride
Blazing Saddles
MST3K the Movie
Star Wars Ep. IV
Dogma


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*1. What magazine subscriptions do you have?*
Dungeon Magazine, Dragon Magazine, Fox Catalog.

*What's the coolest trip you have ever been on?*
My trip to Montana that I took with my dad, many many moons ago.

*3. What's your favorite color?*
Olive drab.

*4. What are your top 5 favorite movies?*
I have more than 5 movies I love equally. Here are just 5 of them in no specific order:
MASH
Harry Potter & The Goblet of Fire
Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back
Six Days, Seven Nights
Bicentennial Man


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back



This is the one Kevin Smith flick that I really couldn't get into. Not nearly as good as Dogma or Clerks or even Mallrats for that matter IMO.


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Six Days, Seven Nights



I really liked this movie. I guess that's cause I really like Harrison Ford


----------



## Aurora

I used to be able to make myself something to eat, and then eat it. Not anymore! My daughter loves to decide that whatever I am eating looks good and then it no longer belongs to me. DShai has it worse though, his food is NEVER his own anymore. Or his drink for that matter. Especially when we go out to eat (which is WAY too often). To the point that if you say "Kylee, do you want bites?" She gets up, goes to the door and says "bye bye". In other words, my daughter thinks we have to leave the house to eat. *sigh*


----------



## Aeson

A new diet fad, share food with your kid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, just for fun......more questions! (Cause something has got to get this thread moving!)
> 
> 1. What magazine subscriptions do you have?
> 2. What's the coolest trip you have ever been on?
> 3. What's your favorite color?
> 4. WHat are your top 5 favorite movies?
> 
> Discuss.




1. Dragon Magazine, Entertainment Weekly, MaximumPC

2. Disney World

3. Purple

4. Star Trek II-VI
    Star Wars IV-VI
    Shrek
    Lilo and Stitch
    Harry Potter (all of them)

More than five total, but hey..... I seem to like some in bunches.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, just for fun......more questions! (Cause something has got to get this thread moving!)
> 
> 1. What magazine subscriptions do you have?
> 2. What's the coolest trip you have ever been on?
> 3. What's your favorite color?
> 4. WHat are your top 5 favorite movies?
> 
> Discuss.



1. Dragon, Dungeon(got last issue this week), Playboy and Stuff
2. I think the driving job I had was the coolest. I got to travel and see some places I never seen before
3. It's changed over the years. It was red then blue and currently purple. 
4. Star Wars 1-6, Braveheart, Star Trek II, The Longest Day, Maid in Manhattan (kidding)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess that's cause I really like Harrison Ford




I like him too.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I like him too.



I know, he's sooo dreamy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 1. Dragon, Dungeon(got last issue this week), Playboy and Stuff



I was waiting for that one  I'd hate to know what "and stuff" is: Jugs perhaps   
It's no wonder you don't have a girlfriend *if* the chicks like you see in Playboy are what you are aspiring to catch.   


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> 3. It's changed over the years. It was red then blue and currently purple.



Don't hear purple from a male very often. I used to really dislike purple, but for some reason it has grown on me and, in all honestly, I think it has usurped dark green's throne in my book. I also disliked the color pink, but having a litle girl has made it grow on me as well. 


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> 4. Star Wars 1-6, Braveheart, Star Trek II, The Longest Day, Maid in Manhattan (kidding)



You got a raised eyebrow out of me on that one until I saw the "kidding" LOL


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 3. Purple



Wow, another male who's favorite color is purple. 


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Lilo and Stitch



I'd have to say that Lilo & Stitch is probably my 2nd favorite Disney movie. 


Can anybody guess my 1st?

Hint: Related to my screenname


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know, he's sooo dreamy.



He's handsome, but not in my "dreamy" category.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was waiting for that one  I'd hate to know what "and stuff" is: Jugs perhaps
> It's no wonder you don't have a girlfriend *if* the chicks like you see in Playboy are what you are aspiring to catch.



Stuff magazine. Both Stuff and Playboy run out next year. I don't plan to renew. Dragon is the only one I plan to renew. 



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't hear purple from a male very often. I used to really dislike purple, but for some reason it has grown on me and, in all honestly, I think it has usurped dark green's throne in my book. I also disliked the color pink, but having a litle girl has made it grow on me as well.



I don't know why I like it. It is an odd one for a guy. I get funny looks sometimes. 


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> You got a raised eyebrow out of me on that one until I saw the "kidding" LOL



I didn't like Maid in Manhattan. I can't believe I sat through it with my niece. The rest I was serious about


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, another male who's favorite color is purple.
> 
> I'd have to say that Lilo & Stitch is probably my 2nd favorite Disney movie.
> 
> 
> Can anybody guess my 1st?
> 
> Hint: Related to my screenname



I could have sworn Darth said she was a she. 

Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He's handsome, but not in my "dreamy" category.



I think he was handsome. He's getting old these days.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could have sworn Darth said she was a she.



Could be. My bad if you are Darth!



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Sleeping Beauty?



Very good. Did you google it?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Very good. Did you google it?



I never Google answers. Ask reveal.

I was at first thinking The Little Mermaid but that was Ariel. Sleeping Beauty was the only other one I could think of.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never Google answers. Ask reveal.



He later positive repped you for being honest didn't he? Or was that for something else?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He later positive repped you for being honest didn't he? Or was that for something else?



He pos repped me for a correct answer. After I said I used Google he asked someone to neg rep me. Green Lantern neged me either for admitting to it or apologizing I think. I have more positive than negative at the moment so I'm doing good.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> He pos repped me for a correct answer. After I said I used Google he asked someone to neg rep me. Green Lantern neged me either for admitting to it or apologizing I think. I have more positive than negative at the moment so I'm doing good.



Nice. I don't really understand the whole purpose of the rep system.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice. I don't really understand the whole purpose of the rep system.



I don't either. I think it is used often as a weapon. "I don't like you or what you said here's some neg rep."


----------



## Aurora

Makes sense.

I still have probably close to 2 pounds of turkey left. It needs to get eaten. Should I make more turkey stew or do you think I can shred it up and put it in spaghetti sauce? I am really in the mood for spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Makes sense.
> 
> I still have probably close to 2 pounds of turkey left. It needs to get eaten. Should I make more turkey stew or do you think I can shred it up and put it in spaghetti sauce? I am really in the mood for spaghetti for dinner.



I just had some spaghetti It was prepackaged and heavily preserved (doesn't require refrigeration unless opened) so I'm sure yours would be better. I would go with spaghetti. You can never go wrong with it. Unless your a sloppy eater.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just had some spaghetti It was prepackaged and heavily preserved (doesn't require refrigeration unless opened) so I'm sure yours would be better. I would go with spaghetti. You can never go wrong with it. Unless your a sloppy eater.



Honestly, you can't take me anywhere. LOL I always manage to spill something on myself. It's terrible. I blame it on my boobs, they get in the way. I have to try hard not to spill anything.

I have never heard of spaghetti that you don't have to refrigerate. Sounds gross. I like to add fresh basil and a little fresh cilantro to my spaghetti along with a ton of oregano. 

It is raining so hard here. My lights keep flickering and we have a leak in the roof  Buy a new house, and everything breaks. I probably should turn off the computers and the electronics.......Nah.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Honestly, you can't take me anywhere. LOL I always manage to spill something on myself. It's terrible. I blame it on my boobs, they get in the way. I have to try hard not to spill anything.
> 
> I have never heard of spaghetti that you don't have to refrigerate. Sounds gross. I like to add fresh basil and a little fresh cilantro to my spaghetti along with a ton of oregano.
> 
> It is raining so hard here. My lights keep flickering and we have a leak in the roof  Buy a new house, and everything breaks. I probably should turn off the computers and the electronics.......Nah.



Get rid of them. Who needs boobs anyway? 

The spaghetti is Hormel or something like that. I get it at Wal-mart. You just have to microwave it. It's easier than frozen dinners if you work in a place that you share a fridge. I'm alone here but I had them so why not eat them. 

We had a lot of rain and wind over night now we just have some wind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, another male who's favorite color is purple.
> 
> I'd have to say that Lilo & Stitch is probably my 2nd favorite Disney movie.
> 
> 
> Can anybody guess my 1st?
> 
> Hint: Related to my screenname




Actually I'm female.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Could be. My bad if you are Darth!




I guess it's me being such a tomboy all my life....   

But then, "Sith LORD" sounds so much better than "Sith LADY".... which sounds, IMO, slutty.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Stop posting so much everyone!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't either. I think it is used often as a weapon. "I don't like you or what you said here's some neg rep."





After all the bullkhest that happened over on NL, I totally HATE and LOATHE it. The bastards over there didn't like the fact that I didn't bow down and take their hazing like all the other sheep did....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Stop posting so much everyone!!!!!




Wuss.   

I had to catch up FOUR pages yesterday afternoon. Which is usual as I'm not here every day like some are.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Stop posting so much everyone!!!!!



Can't keep up with the big kids?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess it's me being such a tomboy all my life....
> 
> But then, "Sith LORD" sounds so much better than "Sith LADY".... which sounds, IMO, slutty.  :\



I think there hasn't been a female Sith. That is where the confusion comes from.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Actually I'm female.



Sorry bout that. The "Lord" part is what threw me off, but you are right "sith lady" does sound slutty.   Funny how your perceptions of someone you talk to on the internet can be so scewed.


----------



## Aurora

Good criminy, I lose power for a little while and everyone posts up a storm. I see how it is.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> After all the bullkhest that happened over on NL, I totally HATE and LOATHE it. The bastards over there didn't like the fact that I didn't bow down and take their hazing like all the other sheep did....



Holy crap. What did they do?! I know there are a lot of people who have left there because of being rubbed the wrong way.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good criminy, I lose power for a little while and everyone posts up a storm. I see how it is.



Maybe you should have turned off the electronics


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. What did they do?! I know there are a lot of people who have left there because of being rubbed the wrong way.



Asked her to show "the girls" and when she did they told her to put them away.  I'm kidding. 

Darth, I kid those I love.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe you should have turned off the electronics



Probably. I should learn to trust my instincts. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Probably. I should learn to trust my instincts. LOL



womans intuition and all that. 

If you have a leak in the roof near the electronic then you do need to unplug them. Somethings  will work if they get wet as long as you let them dry out completely before powering up.


----------



## megamania

ZAP!


Anyone miss me?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ZAP!
> 
> 
> Anyone miss me?



No but you missed me. I made my reflex save.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What are you guys up to tonight? I am putting together an entertainment center.
> Let me tell you, it is a whole lotta fun. [/end sarcasm]




plug in TV.    Entertainment done


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, just for fun......more questions! (Cause something has got to get this thread moving!)
> 
> 1. What magazine subscriptions do you have?
> 2. What's the coolest trip you have ever been on?
> 3. What's your favorite color?
> 4. WHat are your top 5 favorite movies?
> 
> Discuss.




Dungeons, Dragons and recently let my Wizard slip.   Not into comics like I used to be.   But I misss the Movie trailer section.

Too many.

Florida as a kid, Florida as a teenager, Maine this past summer

Blue

limit of five?!?     LOtR is up there, Spider-man is there, Find myself watching a lot of james Bond, too many to sort in my wee sickened noggin.    I'll think of more for tonight.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to be able to make myself something to eat, and then eat it. Not anymore! My daughter loves to decide that whatever I am eating looks good and then it no longer belongs to me. DShai has it worse though, his food is NEVER his own anymore. Or his drink for that matter. Especially when we go out to eat (which is WAY too often). To the point that if you say "Kylee, do you want bites?" She gets up, goes to the door and says "bye bye". In other words, my daughter thinks we have to leave the house to eat. *sigh*






LOL!


----------



## megamania

Under favorite trips for me is also the Virgin Islands with my Advanced Biology Class.

People learned I was a kid just like them.   Weird week and the week following that.   I moved from the "Don't associate with" class to A-class popularity for a bit.   Then peer pressure fixed that one again.   

I have MANY stories on that trip.   To night I can tell them.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> No but you missed me. I made my reflex save.




Magic Electrical missile-  reverses and PAZ!


----------



## megamania

How goes it Aeson?   I am down but not out.   I have a really nasty foot infection so I have been mulling in front of the TV bored when not working.   I miss Hiving with the mind.


----------



## megamania

ACK!   I gotta go.   I have to clean the infection before going to work.   Until tonight.


----------



## Aeson

People really share TOO MUCH here some times.


----------



## Aeson

Hey I got 2 positive rep on a reply I posted at CM on Premarital Sex. I thought it was funny but not that funny. I'm waiting for the neg rep.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1

haha


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1

Hehe


----------



## Aeson

We are not upping our post count. You don't like it, then off with you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> We are not upping our post count. You don't like it, then off with you.





Okay, Mayonaisse is awesome.  Discuss.

Post Count + 1


----------



## Aeson

Troll


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Troll




But Mayo is awesome!  It is awesome with french fries.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey I got 2 positive rep on a reply I posted at CM on Premarital Sex. I thought it was funny but not that funny. I'm waiting for the neg rep.



I think it is pretty funny. If you want I can neg rep you  LOL


----------



## Aurora

I pretty much stayed away from that conversation because I feel that everything that can be said, has been said. Kind of like paladin threads here on ENW 

Plus, my opinion has changed on the subject. I felt one way until I went to college and then I changed my mind  LOL


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> But Mayo is awesome!  It is awesome with french fries.



DShai likes frit sauce. I guess he ate it while he lived in Holland or something. I like to mix mayo, mustard and ketchup to dip fries in or I like to dip them in Ranch dressing. Yum!

And we're not just "upping or postcounts" you brat.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> And we're not just "upping or postcounts" you brat.




No, I was upping mine.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I pretty much stayed away from that conversation because I feel that everything that can be said, has been said. Kind of like paladin threads here on ENW
> 
> Plus, my opinion has changed on the subject. I felt one way until I went to college and then I changed my mind  LOL



I didn't really have anything more to add to the conversation because your right it was said already.

You went wild in college?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think it is pretty funny. If you want I can neg rep you  LOL



No, that's ok.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> No, I was upping mine.



Up yours then.


----------



## Aeson

Actually I like mayo but I try to use as little as possible these days. It's not good for me so I go light on it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Up yours then.





OH NOES!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You went wild in college?



By my conservative Christian upbringing, yes, I went wild in college. I actually tried alcohol, started smoking (I don't anymore), lost my virginity, and moved in with my boyfriend (my crazy ex). My "wild" is pretty tame if you ask me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> By my conservative Christian upbringing, yes, I went wild in college. I actually tried alcohol, started smoking (I don't anymore), lost my virginity, and moved in with my boyfriend (my crazy ex). My "wild" is pretty tame if you ask me.



Sounds wild to me. Some with a strict upbringing rebel in some fashion. Many do it at various degrees. Compared to some of your classmates you may have been tamed but compared to me you were a Girls Gone Wild girl.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> OH NOES!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds wild to me. Some with a strict upbringing rebel in some fashion. Many do it at various degrees. Compared to some of your classmates you may have been tamed but compared to me you were a Girls Gone Wild girl.



LOL I think by today's standards, I am actually fairly normal. Of course, perhaps it is a good thing I met DShai when I was 20, or perhaps I could have gotten a lot worse   I had a VERY strict upbringing and I walked the line until I graduated HS. I couldn't even listen to music or go to a PG-13 movie until I moved out. I only put 1 guy through the "test" my dad had for a guy to officially date me. And that is only because I knew he would pass, every other guy I went out with behind his back (so maybe I wasn't all _that_ good)


----------



## Aeson

What kind of test did he have?

My parents would have been happy I brought a girl home they didn't care if she was good for me or not. They are still waiting for that day.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What kind of test did he have?



I dated a guy off and on throughout HS. Well, really it was he sent me love letters and drove an hour to see me every couple weeks for about a year before I said I'd be his girlfriend, but I digress. He had to make an appointment to see my dad at his company. The appt was scheduled (on purpose) a week before said date was "supposed" to happen. So, he drove an hour to go have a meeting with my dad. Meeting lasted approx 4 hours. All Jeremy would tell me afterwards is that my dad is rather "thorough" and he laughed saying it went well. My dad informed him that he would call him 2 days before the date was supposed to happen with his "decision". LOL If you knew my dad you'd know how terrible this was. My dad can be an A-hole, but I still love him. He's very controlling. He would still try and control me now from the other side of the country if DShai would allow it. Luckily, he's helped me learn to stand up to my dad.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... you DID have a pretty protective upbringing, didn't you? In some ways that could be a pain, in others (usually upon reflection with many I know) a real blessing.

My upbringing was VERY ... erm ... permissive, but curiously with it I did not really go "wild" until my last two years in high school, and even then I was not terribly so by contemporary "standards".

It's interesting how different people are, eh? And how different they can turn out to be in similiar circumstances? I am continually amazed by the variety I see....

Anyhoo, just my 2 cents I guess.


----------



## Wereserpent

I never rebelled, I found no point in it.  I am in College now, and I do nothing other than read Science Fiction/Fantasy books and study. 

Growing up, I was allowed to listen to or watch whatever I wanted.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My parents would have been happy I brought a girl home they didn't care if she was good for me or not



All of my boyfriends' parents have loved me except for Jeremy's. He says (we're still friends) it's because he was ready to propose and marry me at 18 and his parents got married at 18, and didn't want him to do the same thing. Of course, I would have said no and he knows it. At 18, I had decided I was never getting married. He was quite surprised after us being out of touch for awhile to find that I was married. Then later even more surprised when he found out I had a kid. (another thing I had said I never wanted) But things change, it's the one thing you can count on.


----------



## Aeson

That's funny. Sad but funny. Some women marry men like their fathers. It sounds like your one of the lucky ones with Dshai.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's funny. Sad but funny. Some women marry men like their fathers.



QFT. My sister married a very negative person, who is almost exactly like my dad in just about every way. They only married because he got my sister pregnant. I guess she didn't want her son to grow up w/o a father.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you DID have a pretty protective upbringing, didn't you? In some ways that could be a pain, in others (usually upon reflection with many I know) a real blessing.
> 
> My upbringing was VERY ... erm ... permissive, but curiously with it I did not really go "wild" until my last two years in high school, and even then I was not terribly so by contemporary "standards".



I think there has to be a happy medium in there somewhere. Teaching your kids right and wrong but when they get to a certain age trusting them to make the right decision. If you make all their decisions for them, when they are thrust into the real world, they may not have the ability to decide for themselves. Dhai's upbringing was very "permissive" as well, but because he was allowed to do things his was more of a "Why drink a beer, when a coke tastes better" Ya know.  Where he lived in Europe, kids were allowed to drink so when he moved back to the states (military family) his sophmore year of HS and people said "woohoo, let's get drunk", his reaction was "why?" Sometimes making something out to be this "unholy evil thing" just makes someone want to do it more. Depends on the personality I guess. It only took about 10 months of rebelling (and my boyfriend going psycho) to realize that this wasn't me. I wasn't that person. So, I moved away from it all (and away from him).


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> QFT. My sister married a very negative person, who is almost exactly like my dad in just about every way. They only married because he got my sister pregnant. I guess she didn't want her son to grow up w/o a father.



Many get married because of a pregnancy. It's not the best idea. You need more of a reason than that. Maybe things will work out for them. I assume this is the nephew you keep going on and on about.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think there has to be a happy medium in there somewhere. Teaching your kids right and wrong but when they get to a certain age trusting them to make the right decision. If you make all their decisions for them, when they are thrust into the real world, they may not have the ability to decide for themselves. Dhai's upbringing was very "permissive" as well, but because he was allowed to do things his was more of a "Why drink a beer, when a coke tastes better" Ya know.  Where he lived in Europe, kids were allowed to drink so when he moved back to the states (military family) his sophmore year of HS and people said "woohoo, let's get drunk", his reaction was "why?" Sometimes making something out to be this "unholy evil thing" just makes someone want to do it more. Depends on the personality I guess. It only took about 10 months of rebelling (and my boyfriend going psycho) to realize that this wasn't me. I wasn't that person. So, I moved away from it all (and away from him).



Sometimes you have to experience it for yourself before you learn the lesson.


----------



## Aurora

I do have to say though that I don't blame my dad for being protective. I think thay any guy whose girlfriend was murdered when he was 16 and then later loses his wife at 30, might be protective of the things in his life that he loves.


----------



## Aeson

When it's slow I tend to talk to myself. I was thinking a lot of guys when the see a hot girl say "I'd do her." I came up with a reply. "Dude, you'd do anything that would do you."


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do have to say though that I don't blame my dad for being protective. I think thay any guy whose girlfriend was murdered when he was 16 and then later loses his wife at 30, might be protective of the things in his life that he loves.



Good point. I think that would have a big effect on his life. Was he protective of only the women in his life or everyone?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think there has to be a happy medium in there somewhere. Teaching your kids right and wrong but when they get to a certain age trusting them to make the right decision. If you make all their decisions for them, when they are thrust into the real world, they may not have the ability to decide for themselves. Dhai's upbringing was very "permissive" as well, but because he was allowed to do things his was more of a "Why drink a beer, when a coke tastes better" Ya know.  Where he lived in Europe, kids were allowed to drink so when he moved back to the states (military family) his sophmore year of HS and people said "woohoo, let's get drunk", his reaction was "why?" Sometimes making something out to be this "unholy evil thing" just makes someone want to do it more. Depends on the personality I guess. It only took about 10 months of rebelling (and my boyfriend going psycho) to realize that this wasn't me. I wasn't that person. So, I moved away from it all (and away from him).




True ... I can see where you are coming from. I was not raised in Europe, of course ... upstate New York instead ... I got drunk once in my life, just to try it out. Ever since, to this day, I cannot understand the "appeal" of it. Or rather, I sorta can ... but it seems to me a far less "interesting" means of "escapism". Hmm.

My parents' permissiveness with me was based partly on fear, believe it or not. They were into astrology at the time and had a star chart drawn up of me. The fella who drew it up gave a "reading" of it that scared them quite a bit at the time, but the advice he gave them (curiously) WORKED in the long run ... at least both in my and their opinions. They were afraid to "crack down" on me, like they did on my other two brothers. Go figure, eh?


----------



## Aeson

I had enough going wrong with me growing up. I didn't need smokes or booze or other drugs to add to it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> True ... I can see where you are coming from. I was not raised in Europe, of course ... upstate New York instead ... I got drunk once in my life, just to try it out. Ever since, to this day, I cannot understand the "appeal" of it.




You do shrooms instead?    Wait, you are a mushroom.  Hmmmmmm, now I am confused.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> You do shrooms instead?    Wait, you are a mushroom.  Hmmmmmm, now I am confused.




'Sokay Galeros.  I have never done any mind altering drugs in my life, never smoked cigs, etc., etc., etc. I had many friends who did so and I could see what havoc it wreaked in their lives. I did not want the same thing in mine. Like Aeson said, I had enough problems (small though they seem in retrospect, they were certainly important then).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I assume this is the nephew you keep going on and on about.



I only have one sister, so yeah.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good point. I think that would have a big effect on his life. Was he protective of only the women in his life or everyone?



He's not that protective of my brother. Just me and my stepsisters.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 'Sokay Galeros.  I have never done any mind altering drugs in my life, never smoked cigs, etc., etc., etc. I had many friends who did so and I could see what havoc it wreaked in their lives. I did not want the same thing in mine. Like Aeson said, I had enough problems (small though they seem in retrospect, they were certainly important then).




*Nibbles on Mycanid*

Uh-huh


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had enough going wrong with me growing up. I didn't need smokes or booze or other drugs to add to it.



Smoking was a filthy, disgusting habit and I am glad I am not addicted to it anymore. Having been drunk twice (the first time really just to do it and the second time because I thought my marriage was falling apart and it was my fault), I don't really consider myself a boozer. LOL I could be wrong I guess. I consume probably 2-3 drinks a month on average and normally those are glasses of wine with dinner. However, drugs are a road I refused to walk down. I found out after I moved in with him, that my boyfriend did them. Him and his roomate did them almost daily. Almost every day they berated me and told me I "thought I was better than them" because I didn't do them. I pretty much told them to shove it. It just didn't feel right, but, then again, neither did being there at all. Guess that should have been my first clue.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Smoking was a filthy, disgusting habit and I am glad I am not addicted to it anymore. Having been drunk twice (the first time really just to do it and the second time because I thought my marriage was falling apart and it was my fault), I don't really consider myself a boozer. LOL I could be wrong I guess. I consume probably 2-3 drinks a month on average and normally those are glasses of wine with dinner. However, drugs are a road I refused to walk down. I found out after I moved in with him, that my boyfriend did them. Him and his roomate did them almost daily. Almost every day they berated me and told me I "thought I was better than them" because I didn't do them. I pretty much told them to shove it. It just didn't feel right, but, then again, neither did being there at all. Guess that should have been my first clue.




Ma'am ... you and are are of one mind regarding these things, although I was never addicted to cigs to begin with. Hmm ... didn't have anywhere near the same social pressures you did though. Hoorah for you!

And it seems I am being nibbled on AGAIN!    Didn't know I was so tasty.... I can assure all you mammals (and other creatures with blood flowing through your veins) that you canNOT somehow "tap into the mycanidal mind meld" simply by "mawnching" on me. Besides, my skin oozes a poisonous, acidic substance all the time too (I wear gloves when roughhousing Kaboodle and the others).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I don't smoke cigarrettes anymore myself. I do enjoy a good cigar every once in a while, though.


----------



## Aurora

Let's talk about something else. I had spaghetti for dinner! It was very yummy.

It is Friday! What is everyone doing this weekend?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let's talk about something else. I had spaghetti for dinner! It was very yummy.
> 
> It is Friday! What is everyone doing this weekend?




I am going home and eating "brazilian beans" ... i.e. beans with lots of spices and coconut milk (very tasty). See you all later on!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am going home and eating "brazilian beans" ... i.e. beans with lots of spices and coconut milk (very tasty). See you all later on!



That sounds good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is Friday! What is everyone doing this weekend?



Well, on Fridays my sister, her husband and my nephew all come over for pizza dinner. We get NYPD. Good stuff, love it. Tomorrow I'l be seeing Happy Feet again, this time at the Imax 3D presentation. I can't wait, I'll be taking my little stuffed penguin with me. Colin, my nephew will be going as well. So much fun! Can't wait!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let's talk about something else. I had spaghetti for dinner! It was very yummy.
> 
> It is Friday! What is everyone doing this weekend?



I had tuna salad and some more chex mix. Man I love that stuff.

I have to work for a little while tomorrow then watch some football. Right now I'm watching Clerks 2. I can't believe I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had tuna salad and some more chex mix. Man I love that stuff.
> 
> I have to work for a little while tomorrow then watch some football. Right now I'm watching Clerks 2. I can't believe I haven't seen it yet.



I didn't even realize it was out yet. The first one is freaking hilarious. Have you seen the storm trooper clerks on atom films? Pretty damn funny short.

I'm not sending you cookies, I'll send you chex mix


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let's talk about something else. I had spaghetti for dinner! It was very yummy.
> 
> It is Friday! What is everyone doing this weekend?




I ate spaghetti too!

This weekend I am finishing up some English work that I need to do, and working on a History paper.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I didn't even realize it was out yet. The first one is freaking hilarious. Have you seen the storm trooper clerks on atom films? Pretty damn funny short.
> 
> I'm not sending you cookies, I'll send you chex mix



No, I like cookies. I'll be mixed out by the time you start baking. 

 I downloaded it. I wanted to see it before I paid for it. I plan to buy it soon.  

I have not seen the troopers clerks. Have you seen Troops and I.M.P.S?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I ate spaghetti too!
> 
> This weekend I am finishing up some English work that I need to do, and working on a History paper.



Writing papers is my least favorite part of school.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Speaking of troops, who here has seen Super Troopers? I have, it is an effed up movie. I tend to watch once every couple of months.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Writing papers is my least favorite part of school.




Mine too, but that is the only way they know how to give you work in English and sometimes History classes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Writing papers is my least favorite part of school.



Do you actually have to handwrite thewm? I don't think I coudl handle too much handwriting, I am a keyboard adiict myslef. I keep my notepad open all the time, just in take I need to make a note of something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'll be back later, the pizza people are starting to show up!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you seen Troops and I.M.P.S?



Nope.

Watch Trooper Clerks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you actually have to handwrite thewm? I don't think I coudl handle too much handwriting, I am a keyboard adiict myslef. I keep my notepad open all the time, just in take I need to make a note of something.




Sometimes I wish that we could still turn in handwritten papers.  I would finish them 999999999999999999999999999999999999 times faster that way.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Speaking of troops, who here has seen Super Troopers? I have, it is an effed up movie. I tend to watch once every couple of months.



No, meow I have never meow seen that movie meow.


----------



## Aurora

What is your major Galeros?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is your major Galeros?




Information and Library Sciences.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Information and Library Sciences.



I have never even heard of that as a major. Are you gonna be a librarian?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never even heard of that as a major. Are you gonna be a librarian?




Yeppers.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeppers.



You're doing it for all the hot chick librarians aren't you?


----------



## Aeson

What's with all the gamer librarians?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're doing it for all the hot chick librarians aren't you?




No. 

Aeson: Heck if I know.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're doing it for all the hot chick librarians aren't you?



Yeah cause we know that's where all the hot chicks go. To the Library.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah cause we know that's where all the hot chicks go. To the Library.




Lawl.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's with all the gamer librarians?



Of any other "hobby" you will find that gamers as a whole tend to be more intelligent. Especially if they have been doing it from childhood. 
Librarians usually have a love of reading and are also therefore nomally of higher intelligence. So, logically, you could find more gamer librarians. 

Of course, I just made all that up, but it could be true......


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lawl.



I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have no idea what that means.




LOL.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah cause we know that's where all the hot chicks go. To the Library.



I thought they went to laundromats and grocery stores. ROFL


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> LOL.



What is it LOL with a southern drawl?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of any other "hobby" you will find that gamers as a whole tend to be more intelligent. Especially if they have been doing it from childhood.
> Librarians usually have a love of reading and are also therefore nomally of higher intelligence. So, logically, you could find more gamer librarians.
> 
> Of course, I just made all that up, but it could be true......



Sounds reasonable. So what's my excuse? I'm dumb as a brick.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is it LOL with a southern drawl?





Heck if I know.  It just sounds funny.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds reasonable. So what's my excuse? I'm dumb as a brick.



Read more  
Game more  
Play less WoW


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I thought they went to laundromats and grocery stores. ROFL



If they're hot they find guys to go there for them.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Read more
> Game more
> Play less WoW



I read as much as I can.
I game as much as I can.
I haven't played since this morning.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If they're hot they find guys to go there for them.



I have been hit on in grocery stores countless times. I think single guys hang out there looking for chicks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am going to bed now cause I am tired.  See ya all tomorrow.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I read as much as I can.
> I game as much as I can.
> I haven't played since this morning.



Good criminy what time did you play this morning?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well, I am going to bed now cause I am tired.  See ya all tomorrow.



Night! What time is it where you are?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night! What time is it where you are?




7:30 PM, but I am really tired.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good criminy what time did you play this morning?



I got up crazy early. I was playing at 5am. Believe it or no there are people playing WOW at that time just not as many.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been hit on in grocery stores countless times. I think single guys hang out there looking for chicks.



they heard it was a good pick up spot. I hear this from time to time.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got up crazy early. I was playing at 5am. Believe it or no there are people playing WOW at that time just not as many.



Did you get up that early just to play WoW?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you get up that early just to play WoW?



No. I was tired and went to bed early. The wind and rain woke me up and I couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No. I was tired and went to bed early. The wind and rain woke me up and I couldn't go back to sleep.



Uh-huh    

I was gonna have to point and laugh at you, ya know.


----------



## Aurora

Are you still watching the movie and just posting in between?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you still watching the movie and just posting in between?



Yeah, I haven't laughed this much in awhile.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh-huh
> 
> I was gonna have to point and laugh at you, ya know.



Why because I was playing so early?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah, I haven't laughed this much in awhile.



Damnit, now I am gonna have to go out and buy it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why because I was playing so early?



No, if you had woken up that early just to play WoW.
Cause that would = addiction


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, if you had woken up that early just to play WoW.
> Cause that would = addiction



Those days ended months ago.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damnit, now I am gonna have to go out and buy it.



I think I'll have to buy it also. Time for BSG. Later.


----------



## Aurora

Was it a good episode?
I watched the end of Cliffhanger.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Was it a good episode?
> I watched the end of Cliffhanger.



It was better than Cliffhanger.

No it was good. Different, but then again most episodes of BSG are different.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Trooper Clerks. It was funny but not as funny as the real thing.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was better than Cliffhanger.
> 
> No it was good. Different, but then again most episodes of BSG are different.



I like it but don't watch it regularly ebough to really get into it. DShai doesn't seem incredibly interested in it (which, honestly, I find odd); I wish he was. Then I'd have someone to watch it with.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watched Trooper Clerks. It was funny but not as funny as the real thing.



It's an animated short/fan film. Did you really expect it to be? As far as fan films go, I think it is pretty funny.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's an animated short/fan film. Did you really expect it to be? As far as fan films go, I think it is pretty funny.



better than Christmas Tauntauns.

There are some good fan films out there. There is a group of Germans that are working on one and have been for a few years. The trailers for it look awesome. It's a story about the shuttle Tydirium. theforce.net has some good fan films. Have you seen it?


----------



## Aurora

I am over at CM chatting. It is a mad house.


----------



## Aeson

what's going on?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> what's going on?



Rel is on there along with Enk and a few other people. It is just cracking me up. It has slowed down a little.


----------



## megamania

Looks like you folks started the party without me...and ended it before I arrived.   I see how you are.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Looks like you folks started the party without me...and ended it before I arrived.   I see how you are.





yup.   pretty much alone here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> yup.   pretty much alone here.



I'm back. Does that count?


----------



## Wereserpent

YO!

I am awake again and I am here too!  Whatz up?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> YO!
> 
> I am awake again and I am here too!  Whatz up?



Yo right back at ya bro.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yo right back at ya bro.



Yoy, yo, yo, what it is?!


----------



## Aurora

Morning everyone! I didn't fall asleep until like 7am this morning. I have no idea why. I just laid there going "you should be sleeping". So, now I am finally up. 

I think we are going to Toys R Us. I love that place. Having a kid just gave me extra excuse to be able to go there. Same for DShai. In his early twentites (before he knew me. I'm told I have tamed him a little, but I don't see it.), he was kicked out of Toys R Us a couple of times. Kind of funny stories actually.

I'll be back later.
WHat good fottball games are on today? I know OSU doesn't play again until the Nat'l Championship. Being ranked #1 and all


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yo right back at ya bro.




Triple yo.


----------



## Dog Moon

Been a while, but popping in to say I'm leaving to go game.  Bwahaha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just wanted to let all of you know that I am heading out. I'll see all of you later. Ciao!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Morning everyone! I didn't fall asleep until like 7am this morning. I have no idea why. I just laid there going "you should be sleeping". So, now I am finally up.
> 
> I think we are going to Toys R Us. I love that place. Having a kid just gave me extra excuse to be able to go there. Same for DShai. In his early twentites (before he knew me. I'm told I have tamed him a little, but I don't see it.), he was kicked out of Toys R Us a couple of times. Kind of funny stories actually.
> 
> I'll be back later.
> WHat good fottball games are on today? I know OSU doesn't play again until the Nat'l Championship. Being ranked #1 and all



Georgia Tech is playing Wake Forest for the ACC title.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Georgia Tech is playing Wake Forest for the ACC title.



Then I am sure you are watching football


----------



## Wereserpent

I am watching my computer monitor.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am watching my computer monitor.



Is it moving?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is it moving?




No, not now.


----------



## megamania

Anyone home?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm back. Does that count?





Perception is greater than truth.

My perception is I need a life......


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm up and about. What's up megamania?


----------



## Aurora

I'm here too!


----------



## Wereserpent

I am still here.


----------



## Aurora

It's like a party! LOL 
I am thinking about downloading the free trial version of World of Warcraft, but am not sure. I easily become addicted to games. That and in the next few weeks, I know I won't have the time to really sit and play the way I should to truly see if I like it. Hopefully they'll still have it running after the first of the year and I'll do it then.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's like a party! LOL
> I am thinking about downloading the free trial version of World of Warcraft, but am not sure. I easily become addicted to games. That and in the next few weeks, I know I won't have the time to really sit and play the way I should to truly see if I like it. Hopefully they'll still have it running after the first of the year and I'll do it then.




I am not really into online games.  The monthly fee alone is enough to drive me away.  That and most of them get real boring for me after a little while.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am not really into online games.  The monthly fee alone is enough to drive me away.  That and most of them get real boring for me after a little while.



I have never really played one before. DShai has. I threatened to break his computer at one point. LOL Now he's the one complaining that if I start playing, he'll never see me. Funny how things change. I still play some pretty old school games. I love the Elder Scrolls games, but honestly I like the original, Arena, better than I like Daggerfalls or Morrowind. I haven't played Oblivion yet, but I am sure I will buy it sooner or later. My favorite old school game is probably MAster of Magic. You were probably 8 when it came out Galeros. LOL *cry*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never really played one before. DShai has. I threatened to break his computer at one point. LOL Now he's the one complaining that if I start playing, he'll never see me. Funny how things change. I still play some pretty old school games. I love the Elder Scrolls games, but honestly I like the original, Arena, better than I like Daggerfalls or Morrowind. I haven't played Oblivion yet, but I am sure I will buy it sooner or later. My favorite old school game is probably MAster of Magic. You were probably 8 when it came out Galeros. LOL *cry*




I know how that is.  I play a lot of games that are aging as we speak.  Final Fantasy 9, going on six years old now.    One of the things I have wanted to do for a while now is "get back into the loop" of video games.  I just have not had enough time really, and now that I am in College I have even less time.  I suspect I will not truly be able to begin paying attention to video games until I get my Bachelors degree and maybe my own apartment.

Oblivion is a fun game and I reccomend it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's like a party! LOL
> I am thinking about downloading the free trial version of World of Warcraft, but am not sure. I easily become addicted to games. That and in the next few weeks, I know I won't have the time to really sit and play the way I should to truly see if I like it. Hopefully they'll still have it running after the first of the year and I'll do it then.



You should then join the Kilrogg server. I'll help you out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm back! Whats up hivers?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm back! Whats up hivers?




I am bored.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am bored.



Are you waiting for your monitor to move again?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you waiting for your monitor to move again?




I gave up on that a while ago.  Now I am just looking for something to do.


----------



## Heckler

BORED!

*moves Galeros' monitor*

*whistles innocently*


----------



## Aurora

*Aurora laughs at Heckler's antics*


----------



## Heckler

*moves Aurora's monitor*


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> *moves Aurora's monitor*



Hey! Cut that out! 
*Aurora thinks about getting in her car to drive to Cinci and track down Heckler*


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> BORED!
> 
> *moves Galeros' monitor*
> 
> *whistles innocently*




Uhhh, you are moving my whole laptop.

Anyways, I am waiting for 10:30 so I can watch Trinity Blood and then Bleach at 11:00.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey! Cut that out!
> *Aurora thinks about getting in her car to drive to Cinci and track down Heckler*




Kewl!  I've never had a stalker before.


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> Uhhh, you are moving my whole laptop.
> 
> Anyways, I am waiting for 10:30 so I can watch Trinity Blood and then Bleach at 11:00.




Woo-hoo!  "Shark" is on tonight.  I totally forgot.


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo!  "Shark" is on tonight.  I totally forgot.




What is "Shark"?


----------



## Heckler

Lawyer show starring James Woods.  Good stuff.


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> Lawyer show starring James Woods.  Good stuff.




Oh, ok.  I will stick to my animez.


----------



## Heckler

To each their own.


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> To each their own.




Yeppers.  Now if only I could find a way to find something else to do on Saturday's besides wait till 10:30 P.M.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeppers.  Now if only I could find a way to find something else to do on Saturday's besides wait till 10:30 P.M.



Do you own any movies?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeppers.  Now if only I could find a way to find something else to do on Saturday's besides wait till 10:30 P.M.




Last night I took the family to a children's theatre of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.  It was okay.

A few weeks ago I saw Beauty and the Beast at a High School play.   That was very good.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you own any movies?




I'm guessing 250 DVDS and about 20 Video that are still watchable.


----------



## megamania

It appears the Hive is not a mourning place.


----------



## megamania

Well I have reworked my DnD game so as make it less of a SCI-FI game.  I have an orgins page to type up of the Creation Schema and finish a few NPCs.

Also have to food shop

Work in the Evening

I'll be in and out


----------



## megamania

Oh yeah-   Yesterday we put up the tree and the decorations went up Thursday.   Never fails to amaze me at how many decorations we have.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you own any movies?





Watched "It's A Wonderful Life" last night.


I have watched it too many times now.  I used to feel appreciative of life after watching it.  Now its-   "I'm tired.  Time to sleep."


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Well I have reworked my DnD game so as make it less of a SCI-FI game.  I have an orgins page to type up of the Creation Schema and finish a few NPCs.




Yep-   instead of having an alternate universe for the Creation Schema to reach from I will have it that House Cannith attempted to copy the Schema.   This version isn't as strong and was left in Sharvath figuring it would either be destroyed or at least would never bother them again.

Funny how things come back to get you after a while.

PCS will have to deal with a Construct (living) army in a wartime atmosphere.  Should be different.

It will also give them incentive to deal with their Creation Schema which is on the verge of being completed and reassembled.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> A few weeks ago I saw Beauty and the Beast at a High School play.   That was very good.




The kids thourghly enjoyed it.  Especially my son.   I saw him sitting on the edge of his seat.


Its good to see the kids enjoy theatre as much as we do.   Of course we watch plays like "About Being Ernest" and "Undressed for Dinner".


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Oh yeah-   Yesterday we put up the tree and the decorations went up Thursday.   Never fails to amaze me at how many decorations we have.




This year I may buy outdoor lights.   We have never decorated the outside of the house.


New terroritory.......not certain about it.....


----------



## megamania

"I like Beer"


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Its good to see the kids enjoy theatre as much as we do.   Of course we watch plays like "About Being Ernest" and "Undressed for Dinner".




Both of these plays are about people having affairs and trying to keep them secret from the others.   I think I liked "Undressed" the best.



and no- there was no nudity.


sick, sick sick people.......


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> "I like Beer"




This was a funny line from a comicbook I was reading.   Characters were trying to act on instinct only and keep their minds free since they were fighting a telepath.   Everyone was thinking about complex stuff except for one.   "I like Beer."


Struck me as funny at the time.


----------



## megamania

Still no one here.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> and no- there was no nudity.
> 
> 
> sick, sick sick people.......




In college the wife and I did see a play that some limited nudity.   A male and female statue that held a torch.  Half way through the show I thought I saw the one twitch.   Sure enough, they were actors.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> This was a funny line from a comicbook I was reading.   .





Any other comicbook fans in the Hivemind?


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> This year I may buy outdoor lights.   We have never decorated the outside of the house.
> 
> 
> New terroritory.......not certain about it.....




About three houses down there are the people whom have either too much time or too much money.   They have about 20 blow up Christmas figures each anywhere from 3 foot to 10 foot in size.  Then the lights.   Its a spectacle more than Christmassy.


----------



## megamania

But thats the point .... right?


----------



## megamania

Has anyone heard much about the next DDM set?

Unhallowed.

Large Black Dragon (possible Vampiric)
Wolven headed figure (Werewolf Lord or Werejackel)
Straid


Have not heard anything else and I figured a few tidbits were be leaking about now.


----------



## megamania

welp....Its been 30 minutes and still no one here.


I'll leave now and by 8:45 two or three of you should wake your lazy butts up and appear.

I'll return at some point......


----------



## megamania

Okaaaaay...

Got myself some breakfast and ....still no one.


I am soooo disappointed.





in my warmed up ham sandwich for breakfast.... ham is going bad.   Taste is off....


----------



## megamania

Back later unless I become sick and die


----------



## megamania

Not dead ....yet.


----------



## megamania

Going to be productive and food shop now.



til later.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you own any movies?




Not really.

Man, that was a one-sided conversation mega.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> It appears the Hive is not a *mourning* place.



I try not to mourn in the hive. That could be depressing.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard much about the next DDM set?
> 
> Unhallowed.
> 
> Large Black Dragon (possible Vampiric)
> Wolven headed figure (Werewolf Lord or Werejackel)
> Straid
> 
> 
> Have not heard anything else and I figured a few tidbits were be leaking about now.



Seek help Mega. LOL

No I have not heard abot the new figs. 
I am however, making a trip to the Bookery today (my LGS). I'll ask the guy who runs it.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Not really.
> 
> Man, that was a one-sided conversation mega.




its my mania.....   I know I know.....boooo boooo bad joke   boooooooo


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I try not to mourn in the hive. That could be depressing.




Too much Eberron with Mournlands.......


----------



## megamania

Besides-  maybe I WAS mourning.


The hive is dead   sob sob bwaaaaaahhhh!


----------



## megamania

We will rebuild it.

Bigger.


Better.

Faster.

...and for less than 6 million dollars.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Seek help Mega. LOL
> 
> No I have not heard abot the new figs.
> I am however, making a trip to the Bookery today (my LGS). I'll ask the guy who runs it.





What problem?


I see miniatures

I buy miniatures.

I use miniatures.

Repeat.


No problem.


Hey- thanx.


----------



## megamania

am I alone again?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Seek help Mega. LOL
> :




oh.   for grammar and spelling......


----------



## megamania

I think my antobotics are kicking in (finally).   I feel really hyper right now.


----------



## megamania

Well, in this case I'll work on Creation Schema and Siberys Seven again.....


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Not really.
> 
> Man, that was a one-sided conversation mega.




when you have multi-personalities we are never alone.


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard much about the next DDM set?
> 
> Unhallowed.
> 
> Large Black Dragon (possible Vampiric)
> Wolven headed figure (Werewolf Lord or Werejackel)
> Straid
> 
> 
> Have not heard anything else and I figured a few tidbits were be leaking about now.




One of my friends has a promo piece of a dwarf riding a boar.  Sounds kinda silly but it looks pretty cool.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I try not to mourn in the hive. That could be depressing.



We are gathered here today to mourn the loss of Megamania's sanity. Let us bow our heads and pray.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> One of my friends has a promo piece of a dwarf riding a boar.  Sounds kinda silly but it looks pretty cool.




That's from Bloodwar.   It is a very neat looking figure.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We are gathered here today to mourn the loss of Megamania's sanity. Let us bow our heads and pray.





dead a long time ago.


Isn't that right Mania.

Yup.  It sure is Mega.

Together we are the sum of one.  Seperated we cause far more damage in a shorter time period.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Any other comicbook fans in the Hivemind?





well?


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> That's from Bloodwar.   It is a very neat looking figure.





Whoops.  My bad.  When he said it was from the new set, I assumed he meant the yet-to-be-released set.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> That's from Bloodwar.   It is a very neat looking figure.




I hope they do a Breland Bear Caverly next.   That just was ...neat in book I was looking at.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Whoops.  My bad.  When he said it was from the new set, I assumed he meant the yet-to-be-released set.




Thats okay.   It was still an awesome figure.  I got one but hope to build it up to 5-6 but funds say no at this point to search for it on E-bay.


----------



## megamania

Okay now I am growing bored.

I have next session (or two) readied.  The War Golems are designed and given a figurine to use.  I have the LOB forces done, an Assassin done, a Dragon done and a 1/2 dragon Chamber member done.

I just need to do Cancergen and a few maps and scenerios.  Game day is 6 days away.


----------



## megamania

until tonight-  it is nap time then work.



maybe burn a new CD also....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning campers, time ro rise and shine.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> well?



D'Shai is a comic book fan. Or should I say, was. He used to collect them like crazy. Now we have box, after box, after box of comic books. It is insane. That and baseball cards. but I have gotten him to give a lot of those away. I know. I am an evil wife, but I think you all already knew that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> D'Shai is a comic book fan. Or should I say, was. He used to collect them like crazy. Now we have box, after box, after box of comic books. It is insane. That and baseball cards. but I have gotten him to give a lot of those away. I know. I am an evil wife, but I think you all already knew that.



Don't make him give away any more. If it needs to go, take it to the local sports card store. You'll get money that way at least.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't make him give away any more. If it needs to go, take it to the local sports card store. You'll get money that way at least.



It was more his idea than mine. He gave them to family members and close friends' sons that collect them.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> until tonight-  it is nap time then work.



I love nap time.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Besides-  maybe I WAS mourning.
> 
> 
> The hive is dead   sob sob bwaaaaaahhhh!



Hey. the other day you whined about no one being here and 2 of us showed up while your little world-thingy said you were still online. I am sure you prolly just went somewhere else on the site, but if you had checked back you would have found us.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> What problem?
> 
> 
> I see miniatures
> 
> I buy miniatures.
> 
> I use miniatures.
> 
> Repeat.
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> Hey- thanx.



You use like 12K minis? I have a hard time believing you use all of them. I didnt end up going to the bookery, DShai decided to get up and go to church today (I decided to sleep as I do almost every week). So since the bookery is 2 min from the church, which is 15 min from home he went without me (the b@$+@rd).


----------



## Aurora

I ended up watching "History of Violence" last night. It was a good movie, but I don't really see why it was a blockbuster. It wasn't _that_ good.


----------



## Aurora

Our Test Post: please ignore thread looks like it is gonna die finally. It is almost at the bottom of the page. Maybe it's a good thing. Not everyone has been as talkative recently. Except Mega and Mania


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Our Test Post: please ignore thread looks like it is gonna die finally. It is almost at the bottom of the page. Maybe it's a good thing. Not everyone has been as talkative recently. Except Mega and Mania




I've been busy the last few days, so I haven't really been able to check any of the threads much.  Anything interesting going on?  [I'm not one to read much farther than the page the thread is currently on, assuming I even read that much.  ]


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I've been busy the last few days, so I haven't really been able to check any of the threads much.  Anything interesting going on?  [I'm not one to read much farther than the page the thread is currently on, assuming I even read that much.  ]



We have had many interesting discussions. I even took a page from you and did 2 question and answer sessions a few pages back. (The hive was moving slow)


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> We have had many interesting discussions. I even took a page from you and did 2 question and answer sessions a few pages back. (The hive was moving slow)




Hehe.  I'm sure you didn't use my suggestions since I think most of them were pointless and/or stupid.  

But then again, I didn't make serious subjects cause I didn't think anyone would try to do that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I didnt end up going to the bookery, DShai decided to get up and go to church today (I decided to sleep as I do almost every week). So since the bookery is 2 min from the church, which is 15 min from home he went without me (the b@$+@rd).



Is a bookery any different than a library?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is a bookery ant different than a library?



 A bookery ant? huh?

The Bookery is the name of our LGS.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> A bookery ant? huh?
> 
> The Bookery is the name of our LGS.



Ah. Lucky. 

Don't have an LGS anymore. As they refuse to stock any new gaming books and are fading out what they already have, I find myself having to use amazon. Well, at least I'll be saving some money using Amazon over buying the books at retail.


----------



## Aeson

I am here. Did you miss me?


----------



## Aeson

What no fanfare? No ticker tape?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah. Lucky.
> 
> Don't have an LGS anymore. As they refuse to stock any new gaming books and are fading out what they already have, I find myself having to use amazon. Well, at least I'll be saving some money using Amazon over buying the books at retail.



Have you tried nobleknight.com?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What no fanfare? No ticker tape?



<cues the fireworks>

5, 4, 3, 2,......<whiioosh>

<POP, BANG!!>
Look, Aeson, this rockets red glare is for you!   

Sup?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you tried nobleknight.com?



Not yet. But I am comfortable with Amazon.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <cues the fireworks>
> 
> 5, 4, 3, 2,......<whiioosh>
> 
> <POP, BANG!!>
> Look, Aeson, this rockets red glare is for you!
> 
> Sup?



Thank you, thank you


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I am here. Did you miss me?



I did 

But I can't stick around.....gaming


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I did
> 
> But I can't stick around.....gaming



Say hi to Bubba for me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ketchup on scrambled eggs is awesome!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ketchup on scrambled eggs is awesome!



Eep! Sometimes, not cheese eggs though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ketchup on scrambled eggs is awesome!




Ewwww.  I don't like Ketchup on _anything_.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewwww.  I don't like Ketchup on _anything_.



Not even hot dogs?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not even hot dogs?!




Nope.  Can't stand Ketchup.  I add mustard and cheese to hotdogs if I don't have chili at hand.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  Can't stand Ketchup.  I add mustard and cheese to hotdogs if I don't have chili at hand.



I add cheese and mustard and relish including kethup on hot dogs. :drool:

Now, I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yummmmmmmm.  I love Ketchup on _everything_.




FIFY.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I did
> 
> But I can't stick around.....gaming



Me to but my gaming is on WOW


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ketchup on scrambled eggs is awesome!



I've seen people put ketchup on eggs but I never tried it. How about salsa on eggs? I like that.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me to but my gaming is on WOW




I would play online games if they were like the .hack series of anime.  Now that would be crazy!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> FIFY.




That's a horrible fix, btw.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would play online games if they were like the .hack series of anime.  Now that would be crazy!




Even with the chance of getting stuck inside the world?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've seen people it ketchup on eggs but I never tried it. How about salsa on eggs? I like that.



I love cooking the salsa with the eggs.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Even with the chance of getting stuck inside the world?




Sure, why not.  It would make things a lot more interesting.  I just love the scenery in The World too!


----------



## Aurora

I have to put salsa through a blender in order to eat it.   It's the whole hating tomatoes. onions and peppers thing  
I like to buy peach mango salsa and a big bunch of fresh cilantro and blend it up together. Then couple it with those lime tortilla chips = Yum! My friends think I am crazy, but they seem to eat it up without complaining.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have to put salsa through a blender in order to eat it.   It's the whole hating tomatoes. onions and peppers thing
> I like to buy peach mango salsa and a big bunch of fresh cilantro and blend it up together. Then couple it with those lime tortilla chips = Yum! My friends think I am crazy, but they seem to eat it up without complaining.




That totally sounds weird.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That totally sounds weird.



Have you ever had peach mango salsa? You can find it right along with all the other ones. It takes just like reg salsa except it has a bit of sweet to it. Most people raise an eyebrow to it at first, but everyone I have had try it, has liked it. Many of my friends have switched to only buying it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like to buy peach mango salsa and a big bunch of fresh cilantro and blend it up together. Then couple it with those lime tortilla chips = Yum! My friends think I am crazy, but they seem to eat it up without complaining.



Sounds de-lish! :yum:


----------



## Aurora

Looks like in January I am taking a week-long trip to St Louis. Anyone ever been there?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Looks like in January I am taking a week-long trip to St Louis. Anyone ever been there?



My parents told me thaey vacationed there when I was nine months old. Does that count?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My parents told me thaey vacationed there when I was nine months old. Does that count?



LOL Sure that counts as you having been there 
I am more looking for stuff I can do while I am there though. I am sure as the time gets closer, I will start a thead in this forum so I can ask the people that don't post or lurk in the hive


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have you ever had peach mango salsa? You can find it right along with all the other ones. It takes just like reg salsa except it has a bit of sweet to it. Most people raise an eyebrow to it at first, but everyone I have had try it, has liked it. Many of my friends have switched to only buying it.




Nope, never tried it.  And I never said that sounded nasty, just weird.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope, never tried it.  And I never said that sounded nasty, just weird.



I don't think I said that you did. Of course, I am pretty tired, so god knows what I said. I guess I'll go back and read it. LOL 
There is many a night that I go to bed and think "I know I posted before I went to bed, but I wonder what I said." LOL Someday I am gonna post something that sounds completely insane because I am so tired.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You use like 12K minis? I have a hard time believing you use all of them. I didnt end up going to the bookery, DShai decided to get up and go to church today (I decided to sleep as I do almost every week). So since the bookery is 2 min from the church, which is 15 min from home he went without me (the b@$+@rd).




Not all at once.


I was going to go to church until I nlooked in fridge.   Went shopping instead.   Should've done the church thing.   203 bucks!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Our Test Post: please ignore thread looks like it is gonna die finally. It is almost at the bottom of the page. Maybe it's a good thing. Not everyone has been as talkative recently. Except Mega and Mania





Those crazy bastiches!


----------



## Aurora

Good Evening Mega.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I add cheese and mustard and relish including kethup on hot dogs. :drool:
> 
> Now, I'm getting hungry.




Raw onion and ketchup.... yummy


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good Evening Mega.





allo'

back in a second.  Pizza should be ready... yummier yet!


----------



## megamania

I'm back


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That totally sounds weird.




Ditto...   Peaches and Limes.... what are you trying to create-   Daquairris (SP)


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Looks like in January I am taking a week-long trip to St Louis. Anyone ever been there?





Nope.


Family, Business or vacation?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Ditto...   Peaches and Limes.... what are you trying to create-   Daquairris (SP)



It still tastes like salsa. Just a little different.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> 
> Family, Business or vacation?



DShai has a conference there, So, Kylee and I may go with. Not sure though.


----------



## megamania

ah.   Business.


----------



## megamania

Not sure which is funnier....

Wife and kids cook froozen pizza for dinner and I brought home a frozen pizza for dinner.

However, she accidently added garlic SALT instead of garlic powder.  I scarffed up the last two pieces and weell....it is very salty.

Mine is tasty though.


----------



## megamania

I have decided we have a strange sense of humor and way of looking at things.


----------



## Aurora

Do you have Papa Murphy's pizza there? It's the place where they put together the pizza, but you take it home and bake it. I was skeptical, but it was one of the best pizzas I have ever had. The ingrediants they use are top notch.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have decided we have a strange sense of humor and way of looking at things.



Who? Both you and Mania? Or am I talking to Mania?


----------



## Dog Moon

I ordered Dominos earlier today.  They have a special where if you order online, you can get a Large pizza with unlimited toppings for 8.99.

My fav: pepperoni, ham, green olives, and pineapple.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have Papa Murphy's pizza there? It's the place where they put together the pizza, but you take it home and bake it. I was skeptical, but it was one of the best pizzas I have ever had. The ingrediants they use are top notch.





Nope.  We used to have a pizza place that offered that.   That's the thing with Vermont.  One could have to travel over twenty minutes just to get a pizza or gas or any number of things many take for granted.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I ordered Dominos earlier today.  They have a special where if you order online, you can get a Large pizza with unlimited toppings for 8.99.
> 
> My fav: pepperoni, ham, green olives, and pineapple.



Sounds good 'cept for the olives. _Damn, I am picky_


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Nope.  We used to have a pizza place that offered that.   That's the thing with Vermont.  One could have to travel over twenty minutes just to get a pizza or gas or any number of things many take for granted.



What is there just alot of land or what?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Who? Both you and Mania? Or am I talking to Mania?




Megamania is the sum of Mega + Mania.  1000x sudden and often violent explosion of energy both emotional and physical.

I take my nick name far too seriously.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Who? Both you and Mania? Or am I talking to Mania?




THat's what I was wondering.  Either that or he and the wife.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> THat's what I was wondering.  Either that or he and the wife.



Yup, and he still didn't answer


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sounds good 'cept for the olives. _Damn, I am picky_





Aye.  Whats with the olives?

Personal favorite- Pepperoni, Pepperoni w/ onion or those with Green Pepper.


yummy.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Aye.  Whats with the olives?
> 
> Personal favorite- Pepperoni, Pepperoni w/ onion or those with Green Pepper.
> 
> 
> yummy.




Olives I can pick off. Onions I can pick off as long as there aren't too many, but green peppers, hell no. They ruin the taste of everything they touch for me. 

My favorite pizza is bacon and mushrooms. Mmmmmm


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is there just alot of land or what?




Arlington, where I live, covers about a 7x7 mile area.  There is two places for gas, two stores (mom & pop small), a Stewarts and one post office.

These are shared with the towns of Sandgate, Sunderland, Kellystand and Glasenbury.

So there is very little in a roughly 15x15 mile section.   At least that much of NY is the same with Jackson, Suasun and the White creek area.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> THat's what I was wondering.  Either that or he and the wife.




Well I'm not crazy.   At least that is what the doc said after I paid him.     :\


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Olives I can pick off. Onions I can pick off as long as there aren't too many, but green peppers, hell no. They ruin the taste of everything they touch for me.
> 
> My favorite pizza is bacon and mushrooms. Mmmmmm




Bacon with the tomato suce gets me gasy and nasty to hang around with.   Mushrooms are very hit 'n' miss with me.  There are so many different types of mushrooms used around here for pizza.  Some I like and some I like with pepporoni and others.....   ugh!


----------



## megamania

A few years ago I was reading an article about schitzophrenia (SP) and they listed the 10 most common signs of being schitzo.  

I clearly had 8, others felt I had one other (but we disagreed) and the other I have since covered.

So I scored a 9.5 out of 10 for been unbalanced.



should i be saying that out loud?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Bacon with the tomato suce gets me gasy and nasty to hang around with.   Mushrooms are very hit 'n' miss with me.  There are so many different types of mushrooms used around here for pizza.  Some I like and some I like with pepporoni and others.....   ugh!



I like regular button mushrooms. I don't like straw mushrooms or portabella ones. There are some wild mushrooms that I like though.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like regular button mushrooms. I don't like straw mushrooms or portabella ones. There are some wild mushrooms that I like though.





keeewwwwlllll.... psychodelic keeewwwwlll.....


----------



## megamania

you will need to excuse me a bit.   I'm out of it a bit.   I'm very wired and depressed at the same time.   Makes for.... unique times.


----------



## megamania

How was gaming?


----------



## megamania

I like beer


----------



## megamania

I can't seem to get that quote out of my mind today.......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> A few years ago I was reading an article about schitzophrenia (SP) and they listed the 10 most common signs of being schitzo.
> 
> I clearly had 8, others felt I had one other (but we disagreed) and the other I have since covered.
> 
> So I scored a 9.5 out of 10 for been unbalanced.
> 
> 
> 
> should i be saying that out loud?




I took a "crazy test" and rated high on several disorders. Histrionic, Narcissitic, Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder.....I think I rated medium on schitzo.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> you will need to excuse me a bit.   I'm out of it a bit.   I'm very wired and depressed at the same time.   Makes for.... unique times.



Don't be depressed. It's not fun. Of course, if someone telling you not to be depressed actually worked, then I wouldn't be either.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I took a "crazy test" and rated high on several disorders. Histrionic, Narcissitic, Obsessive-Compulsive Personality Disorder.....I think I rated medium on schitzo.




I would be honestly afraid to take such a test for real.


Either I really would be considered crazy or so sane it would scare the head shrinker.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> How was gaming?



It was okay, I am trying to get into my new character, but I don't have the same attachment to her as I do Aurora. I'll be happy when we go back to the old campaign, but we only have about 6 mos left of the old campaign though and then she'll be retired to an NPC. I am probably just attached to her though cause she is my first character. Been playing her for 4 years.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't be depressed. It's not fun. Of course, if someone telling you not to be depressed actually worked, then I wouldn't be either.




heh...yeah.



I'm extremely hyper (like a 12 pack coke hyber) yet I have have thinking a lot about the cheating of my wife today and how it has affected the kids.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was okay, I am trying to get into my new character, but I don't have the same attachment to her as I do Aurora. I'll be happy when we go back to the old campaign, but we only have about 6 mos left of the old campaign though and then she'll be retired to an NPC. I am probably just attached to her though cause she is my first character. Been playing her for 4 years.





So both of us used PC names for our user name.    Common I would guess.


----------



## megamania

I really need to chill.   There is something in my anti botics or my pizza.....   maybe that was not garlic salt she put on her pizza.... and maybe it was not an accident either.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I would be honestly afraid to take such a test for real.
> 
> 
> Either I really would be considered crazy or so sane it would scare the head shrinker.



DShai had to go for "family counseling" when his family lived overseas because of some problems between his brother and sister. The shrink had him come after he had been counseling the siblings for a few weeks already. After the session, the therapist asked DShai's parents to never bring him back and remarked that he was either completely nuts or a genius. LOL


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I really need to chill.   There is something in my anti botics or my pizza.....   maybe that was not garlic salt she put on her pizza.... and maybe it was not an accident either.....



Stop that!


----------



## megamania

I remember when I was diagnosed with cancer I had to see a head shrinker.    I don't remember much of it.  I was disappointed I didn't get to look at ink blots and the such.

Basically he asked how I felt about the cancer and after sighing sent me on my way.   Guess he had an important game of WoW to do or something.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Stop that!





stop who? what? where?   me?!?




























i like beer


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> DShai had to go for "family counseling" when his family lived overseas because of some problems between his brother and sister. The shrink had him come after he had been counseling the siblings for a few weeks already. After the session, the therapist asked DShai's parents to never bring him back and remarked that he was either completely nuts or a genius. LOL





runs 7 computers at once.   Both would work.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sounds good 'cept for the olives. _Damn, I am picky_




I've found that the bite of the olives and the sweetness of the pineapple taste excellent together and with the meat on the pizza.


----------



## megamania

'course now I'm wondering what was done / said.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I remember when I was diagnosed with cancer I had to see a head shrinker.    I don't remember much of it.  I was disappointed I didn't get to look at ink blots and the such.
> 
> Basically he asked how I felt about the cancer and after sighing sent me on my way.   Guess he had an important game of WoW to do or something.



I have been to a lot of therapists. The last time was for panic attacks a few years ago. I have never had to look at ink blots in any of them.


----------



## megamania

allo' Dog Moon.   I thought we lost you for a bit there.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, just spent 232$ on Amazon.com.  I feel broke, though I'm probably not really.

[I haven't spent so much at one time on anything _fun_ for a long time]


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> allo' Dog Moon.   I thought we lost you for a bit there.




Was shopping.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been to a lot of therapists. The last time was for panic attacks a few years ago. I have never had to look at ink blots ay any of them.





Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 'course now I'm wondering what was done / said.



DShai told me that he just completely ran the session. You know, turned around everything the guy said or asked and by the end had him completely flustered. He was like 12 yrs old at the time.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, just spent 232$ on Amazon.com.  I feel broke, though I'm probably not really.
> 
> [I haven't spent so much at one time on anything _fun_ for a long time]



What did you buy us?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Was shopping.





Sounds good.

I'm outta cash until next Thursday or the week after that.   I just asked for the 17th off from the store to finish my shopping and possibly see the Eragon movie.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> DShai told me that he just completely ran the session. You know, turned around everything the guy said or asked and by the end had him completely flustered. He was like 12 yrs old at the time.





impressive.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What did you buy us?





yeah yeah.....   wha'da gech us?


----------



## Aurora

All right guys. I am going to bed! Have a good night!


----------



## megamania

c'yah


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What did you buy us?




'Us'?  Nutthin.

Me, some dvds.  

All 5 seasons of Babylon 5, Empire Records, 3rd Season of Nip/Tuck, and the 1st season of Avatar: the Last Airbender.

Wow, that's quite a range of genres.  Just realized that now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right guys. I am going to bed! Have a good night!




Night!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> 'Us'?  Nutthin.
> 
> Me, some dvds.
> 
> All 5 seasons of Babylon 5, Empire Records, 3rd Season of Nip/Tuck, and the 1st season of Avatar: the Last Airbender.
> 
> Wow, that's quite a range of genres.  Just realized that now.





That will take a BIG bag of popcorn to sit through


----------



## megamania

Avatar.... is that the new Anime I see advertisements for in comics?


----------



## megamania

Runnin' slow here....   guess its time to sleep.......





































and don't forget.....   i like beer


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Avatar.... is that the new Anime I see advertisements for in comics?




Since I don't get comics, I'm not sure...

Avatar


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Avatar.... is that the new Anime I see advertisements for in comics?




Oh, and it's not technically anime, I don't believe, but is probably more anime-like than most other cartoons.


----------



## megamania

yup.   That's him.


----------



## megamania

I am by no means an expert but I thought anime = japanese animation.  NOT cartoons.  What is the difference?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I am by no means an expert but I thought anime = japanese animation.  NOT cartoons.  What is the difference?




Well, anime is Japanese animation and not cartoons.  The storyline and combats of Avatar seem more similar to what you'd see in anime instead of cartoons is why it might be considered like an 'animeish' cartoon.

I suppose the difference is mainly the drawing style, but there's also a big difference in that cartoons are, for the most part, aimed for children, while there are animes for ALL genres in Japan.  The storylines in anime tend to be much more involved, from what I've seen, though admittedly, it's been a LONG time since I've seen any cartoon other than Avatar.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sounds good 'cept for the olives. _Damn, I am picky_



No onion, green peppers or olives? Whats a matta you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Olives I can pick off. Onions I can pick off as long as there aren't too many, but green peppers, hell no. They ruin the taste of everything they touch for me.
> 
> My favorite pizza is bacon and mushrooms. Mmmmmm



You have redeemed yourself somewhat with the mushrooms.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I really need to chill.   There is something in my anti botics or my pizza.....   maybe that was not garlic salt she put on her pizza.... and maybe it was not an accident either.....



I agree she put something in your pizza. Are you seeking things talk to you that normally don't talk to you? 









Kidding.  
I doubt it is anything but your fevered mind.


----------



## Aurora

Good Morning hive.


----------



## Aeson

morning


----------



## Aeson

I just took a crazy test and this was my result. 

Daffy
You scored 47%
You are slightly nuts. Congrats, you have my respect.


----------



## Aurora

Who has your respect? Or is that what the test told you?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Who has your respect? Or is that what the test told you?



I think the website creator respects me. That was part of the results.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the website creator respects me. That was part of the results.



Sweet. Where is the test. I'll take it and compare


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet. Where is the test. I'll take it and compare



crazy test

I haven't linked a url before. This took some time.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> crazy test
> 
> I haven't linked a url before. This took some time.



Takes a couple times doing it to be able to do it easily. (At least it did for me)


----------



## Aurora

> Normal
> You scored 34%
> You probably suffer from mild mental illness, making you perfectly normal. 3 out of 4 people in the world suffer from mental illness, so that's how I judge "normal".




Hmmmm this test thinks I am normal. Sweet. Wait, but normal people scare me most of the time!


----------



## Aurora

I am trying to find the link to the crazy test that I took before. It was linked to in my psychology class a couple quarters ago, but I am not sure if I can still access that class. It was a really in depth test. I may have to go downstairs and get on my desktop cause I think I have it saved there.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hmmmm this test thinks I am normal. Sweet. Wait, but normal people scare me most of the time!



I want to know what is "normal". To us what we do is normal. To others it is not. We does one start and or stop being normal? To heady this early in the morning?


----------



## Aurora

My wireless card is really beginning to piss me off. It keeps disconnecting from the network and I have to keep re-connectng it. 

Kylee is throwing mini temper tantrums this morning. I keep laughing at her, and it seems to work better than getting mad back at her. I need to go to the grocery store. I also need to do laundry. Clean clothes are a good thing. I am actually dressed before noon today. What I wore to bed wasn't really "walking around the house" wear IYKWIM.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to know what is "normal". To us what we do is normal. To others it is not. We does one start and or stop being normal? To *heady* this early in the morning?



Do you mean heavy? 
If you do, then yes it is a bt philosophical for "before noon". Normally takes me a few hours to truly wake up. LOL 
"Normal" is determined by society and culture. Standards are established by commonality.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you mean heavy?
> If you do, then yes it is a bt philosophical for "before noon". Normally takes me a few hours to truly wake up. LOL
> "Normal" is determined by society and culture. Standards are established by commonality.



I think heady is also a correct term. Heavy works also.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My wireless card is really beginning to piss me off. It keeps disconnecting from the network and I have to keep re-connectng it.
> 
> Kylee is throwing mini temper tantrums this morning. I keep laughing at her, and it seems to work better than getting mad back at her. I need to go to the grocery store. I also need to do laundry. Clean clothes are a good thing. I am actually dressed before noon today. What I wore to bed wasn't really "walking around the house" wear IYKWIM.



Sounds like someone had a good night last night. 

Me thinks you are going to have a busy day today.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think heady is also a correct term. Heavy works also.



I had never heard it used in that context before. You must have a larger voabulary than I do.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had never heard it used in that context before. You must have a larger voabulary than I do.



It's a stretch but seems to fit for me. If not, I'm sorry. I don't talk too good. 

3  INTELLIGENT b : intellectually stimulating or demanding


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a stretch but seems to fit for me. If not, I'm sorry. I don't talk too good.
> 
> 3  INTELLIGENT b : intellectually stimulating or demanding



No, it works. I had always just heard it used as the other definitions.


----------



## Aurora

I am headed out. I'll be back later


----------



## Aurora

And I'm back!

The grocery store was insane, and Kylee was a royal pain. I had to bribe her with gummi bears.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> And I'm back!
> 
> The grocery store was insane, and Kylee was a royal pain. I had to bribe her with gummi bears.



Bribery always worked on me as a kid. Why was the store insane? Are you expecting snow? That drive them crazy here. Why is your perfect little angel being so not perfect or angel like today?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bribery always worked on me as a kid. Why was the store insane? Are you expecting snow? That drive them crazy here. Why is your perfect little angel being so not perfect or angel like today?



It has gotten really cold all of a sudden (it was 69 degrees just a few days ago), not sure if we are supposed to have storms or not. 

Kylee doesn't feel real well. She is on amoxicillan again because she has an ear infection. Normally she is very well behaved. That and she doesn't like sitting in the cart. She wants to get out and walk/ help mommy push the cart, but she darts off at a moments notice and I, with good reason, am a bit paranoid about such things.


----------



## Aeson

The poor thing. I hope she gets better soon. I know my sisters kids are difficult when they are sick. 

I can understand you wanting to keep an eye on her in the store. It's too easy for kids to get disappeared.

My kids will be born full grown, college educated and self reliant adults.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My kids will be born full grown, college educated and self reliant adults.



ROFL 
Funny.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> Funny.



A little something to ease your day.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> A little something to ease your day.



Kylee is taking a nap, and I am sitting at the computer. My day is fine now, but thank you.


----------



## Aurora

I just spent 30 min taking some 350 question personality test and all it gave me was this little blurb about what kind of personality I have *eyeroll* Sh*t, it didn't even tell me anything I don't already know.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just spent 30 min taking some 350 question personality test and all it gave me was this little blurb about what kind of personality I have *eyeroll* Sh*t, it didn't even tell me anything I don't already know.



Well what was the result?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well what was the result?





> Your Personality Type:
> Lover
> Your kindness, altruism, and sincere enjoyment of people make you the Lover. You are the kind of person who genuinely enjoys and admires others and isn't afraid to show it. Although you occasionally enjoy spending time alone, you value your friends and loved ones very much, and would drop any project to be at a their side. Your interactions with others are characterized by warmth, openness, and caring, and your empathy and altruism do not go unnoticed. In general, you are an emotionally stable and conscientious person.




Perhaps not what you were expecting.    I am very much this kind of person though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Perhaps not what you were expecting.    I am very much this kind of person though.



I don't know you that well but I would like to think that is what you are like. It is a good thing and more people should be that way.


----------



## Aurora

Hey everyone! How are we doing tonight?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! How are we doing tonight?




Okay.  Just relaxing atm.


----------



## megamania

36 %  Normal.



Define normal in the crazy world I live in......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is throwing mini temper tantrums this morning. I keep laughing at her, and it seems to work better than getting mad back at her. IYKWIM.





be careful with that.  You may encourage future tantrums.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am actually dressed before noon today. What I wore to bed wasn't really "walking around the house" wear IYKWIM.





tease


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> tease



I don;t have to try to hard, do I.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> The poor thing. I hope she gets better soon. I know my sisters kids are difficult when they are sick.
> 
> I can understand you wanting to keep an eye on her in the store. It's too easy for kids to get disappeared.
> 
> My kids will be born full grown, college educated and self reliant adults.




and its adults that have random sex, credit card dept and other crazy thoughts and things in their life.







Insanity is inherieted....  from your children


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don;t have to try to hard, do I.






D'shai must either be very comfortable with you or doesn't know what goes on here


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> and its adults that have random sex, credit card dept and other crazy thoughts and things in their life.



So then the answer is for us to never grow up? Sounds good to me.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just spent 30 min taking some 350 question personality test and all it gave me was this little blurb about what kind of personality I have *eyeroll* Sh*t, it didn't even tell me anything I don't already know.





Link?


Everytime I take one of these I have a different personality.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> D'shai must either be very comfortable with you or doesn't know what goes on here



He knows what goes on here. He is worse than I am. He has a harem for Christ's sake. (long story)


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> So then the answer is for us to never grow up? Sounds good to me.





in chorus-  join in....


"I"M A TOY "R" US KID"



the toys are just.... different


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Link?
> 
> 
> Everytime I take one of these I have a different personality.



It is on psychtests.com


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> the toys are just.... different



That they are my friend, that they are.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> He knows what goes on here. He is worse than I am. He has a harem for Christ's sake. (long story)





not looking to be all emotional and the such but I envy the three of you.  It seems you have it together.


Con grats-  you beat out 90% of America


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> not looking to be all emotional and the such but I envy the three of you.  It seems you have it together.
> 
> 
> Con grats-  you beat out 90% of America



The three of us? As in my husband, myself, and my daughter?


----------



## megamania

Well my foot infection is much better.   I'm not limping anymore.   Doc wants to see me next week still however.   

remains to be seen.   Medicine is due next week ( $80) and to add 25 co-pay may be too rich for me.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The three of us? As in my husband, myself, and my daughter?




yes and any pets you have


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Well my foot infection is much better.   I'm not limping anymore.   Doc wants to see me next week still however.
> 
> remains to be seen.   Medicine is due next week ( $80) and to add 25 co-pay may be too rich for me.



I remmeber when I was little my mom had an infection so bad they didn't think she was going to live. She had let it go and go because of all the medical bills they already had because of her always being sick. She spent 6 mos in bed at my grandparents house recovering from it. My grandparents pretty much raised me until I was 8 and we moved to CA. Then I became the caretaker.

Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## megamania

My wife painted some slates today for the bazzare at her place of work.   They look really good.  I may put in for the one.   I took photos and if I remember I'll post them when the film is developed.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I remmeber when I was little my mom had an infection so bad they didn't think she was going to live. She had let it go and go because of all the medical bills they already had because of her always being sick. She spent 6 mos in bed at my grandparents house recovering from it. My grandparents pretty much raised me until I was 8 and we moved to CA. Then I became the caretaker.
> 
> Glad you are feeling better.





ouch.

my father's health never really became an issue until I graduated from college.  My mom's health issues only started in the past few years.


He had diebeties and cancer.   My mom is dealing with parkensins now.


----------



## megamania

I need to do something to perk my moral up.   For three days now I've had the buggers.   Sunday was the worst.   I was hyper and down at the same time.   weird.    but then again I am weird by definition.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ouch.
> 
> my father's health never really became an issue until I graduated from college.  My mom's health issues only started in the past few years.
> 
> 
> He had diebeties and cancer.   My mom is dealing with parkensins now.



Yuck. Luckily cancer doesn't run heavily in my family. I think the closest person I have to me that had it was my grandmother's sister who died of breast cancer. However, my mother and great-grandmother both died of diabetes related complications and my grandmother has it (all on the same side of the family).


----------



## megamania

Maybe I'll do some drawing again.   I have considered doing a drawing per chapter in my campaign.   I had done one of Boddynoc's "death".   Sucks to be made CE undead by a fiend's alchemy kit then be introduced to an overzealous paladin/cleric of the Silver Flame.




Evil DM.   Good pizza.


----------



## Aurora

What is the weather like in Vermont right now? It is like 15 degrees here man! I think it is wrong to be this cold and not snow. If I have to deal with this cold I should at least have snow to go play in.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yuck. Luckily cancer doesn't run heavily in my family. I think the closest person I have to me that had it was my grandmother's sister who died of breast cancer. However, my mother and great-grandmother both died of diabetes related complications and my grandmother has it (all on the same side of the family).




I've had and beaten the cancer thing already.   Now the big 'G' is hitting me sugar issues.   I looooove my brownies, soda and pizza!.


Sometimes I wish I had the cancer instead again.  That's a fix or be done thing.  Its not dragged out.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is the weather like in Vermont right now? It is like 15 degrees here man! I think it is wrong to be this cold and not snow. If I have to deal with this cold I should at least have snow to go play in.





That's almost funny.  I was just looking at the thermostat thinking how cold it is. (set for 61)   Last I knew it was around 32.   I don't check it much.  Can't do much about it.   Snow would be nice.  It insulates the ground and under the house here.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> not looking to be all emotional and the such but I envy the three of you.  It seems you have it together.
> 
> 
> Con grats-  you beat out 90% of America





			
				megamania said:
			
		

> yes and any pets you have




I wish that were the case.


----------



## megamania

I have "officially" begun plotting the next campaign for Eberron.   Going with the old fashioned demon theme.   I have never used them until recently.   I was always concerned someone would jump on the "worshipping" crap wagon.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> That's almost funny.  I was just looking at the thermostat thinking how cold it is. (set for 61)   Last I knew it was around 32.   I don't check it much.  Can't do much about it.   Snow would be nice.  It insulates the ground and under the house here.



I would happily keep our thermostat around 63 degrees, but because of Kylee I can't. Since she still sleeps in a crib with only a thin blanket, she would get too cold. She's too young for me to put under a heavy comforter.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have "officially" begun plotting the next campaign for Eberron.   Going with the old fashioned demon theme.   I have never used them until recently.   I was always concerned someone would jump on the "worshipping" crap wagon.



Oh please. Ignore stupid people.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I wish that were the case.




pets or things running smooth?


I HAVE to work 70 hours a week to break even in the winter months.

I have iffy health

My wife has cheated on me for nearly 1/2 the time we were together.

My daughter is completely messed up from this event

My son has frustration management issues

I have few friends and clearly don't know how to be one

I..........   degress


put smile back on ( porcilin mask)

Snow is due here in a few days


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up hivers?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> pets or things running smooth?
> 
> 
> I HAVE to work 70 hours a week to break even in the winter months.
> 
> I have iffy health
> 
> My wife has cheated on me for nearly 1/2 the time we were together.
> 
> My daughter is completely messed up from this event
> 
> My son has frustration management issues
> 
> I have few friends and clearly don't know how to be one
> 
> I..........   degress
> 
> 
> put smile back on ( porcilin mask)
> 
> Snow is due here in a few days




I shouldn't complain. I'm sorry.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up hivers?



I am getting ready to go take a shower and head to bed. It is still pretty early for you.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh please. Ignore stupid people.





loaded comment (s)


its a crazy world we live in.    Why do I suddenly wish to sing the song Quint sings in JAWS whenever he is nervous.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am getting ready to go take a shower and head to bed. It is still pretty early for you.



11 pm here. I usually don't hit the sack till like 2am.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up hivers?





head shrinking myself..... Aurora is here watching.    How goes it?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> loaded comment (s)



What does that mean?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I shouldn't complain. I'm sorry.




No need to be.   I bring it on and sometimes I think I'm happier when life sucks.   




squeaky voice as head shrinks further.....


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 11 pm here. I usually don't hit the sack till like 2am.



11pm is early for me. I am a night owl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> head shrinking myself..... Aurora is here watching.    How goes it?



 You sprinkle that stuff over your head, did you?

I'm doing pretty good. Had a great day here.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 11 pm here. I usually don't hit the sack till like 2am.





and 1pm here.   I should be going to sleep soon but I'm too keyed up


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 11pm is early for me. I am a night owl.



If I don't use my alarm my body quickly adapts to being up at night and asleep during the day.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You sprinkle that stuff over your head, did you?
> 
> I'm doing pretty good. Had a great day here.




AWESOME!  I shout in my head shrunken voice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and 1pm here.   I should be going to sleep soon but I'm too keyed up



1 pm? Don't you mean 1 am?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> AWESOME!  I shout in my head shrunken voice.



You feeling pretty good too, mega?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 1 pm? Don't you mean 1 am?





timewarp


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You feeling pretty good too, mega?





heh....up down and spinning ALL around


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> timewarp



RiffRaff:
It's astounding;
Time is fleeting;
Madness takes its toll.
But listen closely...

Magenta:
Not for very much longer.

RiffRaff:
I've got to keep control.
I remember doing the time-warp
Drinking those moments when
The Blackness would hit me

RiffRaff:
And the void would be calling...

Transylvanians:
Let's do the time-warp again.
Let's do the time-warp again.

Narrator:
It's just a jump to the left.

All:
And then a step to the right.

Narrator:
With your hands on your hips.

All:
You bring your knees in tight.
But it's the pelvic thrust
That really drives you insane.
Let's do the time-warp again.
Let's do the time-warp again.

Magenta:
It's so dreamy, oh fantasy free me.
So you can't see me, no, not at all.
In another dimension, with voyeuristic intention,
Well secluded, I see all.

RiffRaff:
With a bit of a mind flip

Magenta:
You're into the time slip.

RiffRaff:
And nothing can ever be the same.

Magenta:
You're spaced out on sensation.

RiffRaff:
Like you're under sedation.

All:
Let's do the time-warp again.
Let's do the time-warp again.

Columbia:
Well I was walking down the street just a-having a think
When a snake of a guy gave me an evil wink.
He shook-a me up, he took me by surprise.
He had a pickup truck, and the devil's eyes.
He stared at me and I felt a change.
Time meant nothing, never would again.

All:
Let's do the time-warp again.
Let's do the time-warp again.

Narrator:
It's just a jump to the left.

All:
And then a step to the right.

Narrator:
With your hands on your hips.

All:
You bring your knees in tight.
But it's the pelvic thrust
That really drives you insane.
Let's do the time-warp again.
Let's do the time-warp again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> heh....up down and spinning ALL around



maybe you just go to sleep. You'll feel better when you wake up.


----------



## Aurora

Terrible. (the song)

I am heading to get ready for bed, as I am tired and Kylee will be up in about 8 hours. 

Goodnight. Try and relax Mega.


----------



## megamania

I'm still looking for a roughly 25th level demon to use as my main villian in CHAOD EFFECT



puts thumb in mouth and blows hard  POP!   Better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Terrible. (the song)
> 
> I am heading to get ready for bed, as I am tired and Kylee will be up in about 8 hours.
> 
> Goodnight. Try and relax Mega.



'night Aurora. Sleep well.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> RiffRaff:
> It's astounding;
> Time is fleeting;
> Madness takes its toll.
> But listen closely...
> 
> Magenta:
> Not for very much longer.
> 
> RiffRaff:
> I've got to keep control.
> I remember doing the time-warp
> Drinking those moments when
> The Blackness would hit me
> 
> RiffRaff:
> And the void would be calling...
> 
> Transylvanians:
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> 
> Narrator:
> It's just a jump to the left.
> 
> All:
> And then a step to the right.
> 
> Narrator:
> With your hands on your hips.
> 
> All:
> You bring your knees in tight.
> But it's the pelvic thrust
> That really drives you insane.
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> 
> Magenta:
> It's so dreamy, oh fantasy free me.
> So you can't see me, no, not at all.
> In another dimension, with voyeuristic intention,
> Well secluded, I see all.
> 
> RiffRaff:
> With a bit of a mind flip
> 
> Magenta:
> You're into the time slip.
> 
> RiffRaff:
> And nothing can ever be the same.
> 
> Magenta:
> You're spaced out on sensation.
> 
> RiffRaff:
> Like you're under sedation.
> 
> All:
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> 
> Columbia:
> Well I was walking down the street just a-having a think
> When a snake of a guy gave me an evil wink.
> He shook-a me up, he took me by surprise.
> He had a pickup truck, and the devil's eyes.
> He stared at me and I felt a change.
> Time meant nothing, never would again.
> 
> All:
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> 
> Narrator:
> It's just a jump to the left.
> 
> All:
> And then a step to the right.
> 
> Narrator:
> With your hands on your hips.
> 
> All:
> You bring your knees in tight.
> But it's the pelvic thrust
> That really drives you insane.
> Let's do the time-warp again.
> Let's do the time-warp again.




oh my Stars an' garters.....











i like beer.


----------



## Aurora

I like swords


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm still looking for a roughly 25th level demon to use as my main villian in CHAOD EFFECT
> 
> 
> 
> puts thumb in mouth and blows hard  POP!   Better.



You still sound a little squeaky.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Terrible. (the song)
> 
> I am heading to get ready for bed, as I am tired and Kylee will be up in about 8 hours.
> 
> Goodnight. Try and relax Mega.




later


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> oh my Stars an' garters.....



What's wrong, don't you like Rocky Horror Picture Show?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You still sound a little squeaky.






and colorful too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like swords



I'm a big fan of the Highlander swords myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and colorful too!



At least you are lighting up the hive!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What's wrong, don't you like Rocky Horror Picture Show?





I've seen it but once.    Wasn't sure what to make of it when folks walked into the place with toast......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Wasn't sure what to make of it when folks walked into the place with toast......



That'd be be if I ever went to see it in the theater. I watch it religiously every year around Halloween.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a big fan of the Highlander swords myself.





sword of life!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> sword of life!


----------



## Steve Jung

There can be only one.


----------



## megamania

Sorry if I become distracted.   I'm still looking up a 25th level nasty to use in next campaign.   Demonic critter is the preferred choice.


Looking through my Warcraft and Abyss book now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> There can be only one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sorry if I become distracted.   I'm still looking up a 25th level nasty to use in next campaign.   Demonic critter is the preferred choice.



Do you have Green Ronin's Book of Fiends?


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



What? Did I get the quote wrong?


----------



## megamania

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> There can be only one.





McCloud or Jet Li?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What? Did I get the quote wrong?



No, you got it right. That is just me being devious. 

I've been wanting to write up a Highlander series, where at the end of Season One, the immortal loses his head, but what he didn't know is that he is favored among the god of rebirth. He rises from his own ashes in the beginning of Season Two and on top of all the benefits of being an Immortal, his head can not be severed from his body.


----------



## Steve Jung

megamania said:
			
		

> McCloud or Jet Li?



McCloud (and not Dennis Weaver either).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> McCloud or Jet Li?



MacLeod.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> McCloud (and not Dennis Weaver either).



Dennis Weaver?!    What the heck does he have to do with it?!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you have Green Ronin's Book of Fiends?




I have Armies of the Abyss


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have Armies of the Abyss



You should get the Book of Fiends. It compiles Legions of Hell and Armies of the Abyss and adds new fiends as well as updating everything to 3.5 I highly recommend it.


----------



## megamania

As good as Highlander was I still like the Eternal warrior better.


similiar look / concept but a comicbook published by Valiant comics in the early 1990's.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> As good as Highlander was I still like the Eternal warrior better.



Can't say I have heard of it.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dennis Weaver?!    What the heck does he have to do with it?!



Dennis Weaver was the star of a old TV show called_ McCloud._ I was riffing on what megamania posted.


----------



## megamania

WARCRAFT page 188   Lady Vashj has possibilities if I place a 1/2 fiend template on her.   I have a huge figure of a female 1/2 fiend naga I could use.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Dennis Weaver was the star of a old TV show called_ McCloud._ I was riffing on what megamania posted.



Oh. Well, both of you got the spelling wrong anyhow.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Random thought:

Immortals (from Highlander) can't wind up like Nixon, Beck or the cast of the original Star Trek (on Futurama).

I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> WARCRAFT page 188   Lady Vashj has possibilities if I place a 1/2 fiend template on her.   I have a huge figure of a female 1/2 fiend naga I could use.



I've got the older Warcraft RPG. The one Sword Sorcery put out before World of Warcraft.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can't say I have heard of it.





The Fist and Steel of Earth.   He was born in mesopatamia and has hieghtened strength, reflexes and the such.   Immortal (ish) and can not die except possibly if beheaded..   He travels trying to do Earth's bidding with a Geomancer that speaks for the earth.   Generally a very good comicbook.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Random thought:
> 
> Immortals (from Highlander) can't wind up like Nixon, Beck or the cast of the original Star Trek (on Futurama).
> 
> I'm just sayin'.



Okay, though. Just something I am thinking of for myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> The Fist and Steel of Earth.   He was born in mesopatamia and has hieghtened strength, reflexes and the such.   Immortal (ish) and can not die except possibly if beheaded..   He travels trying to do Earth's bidding with a Geomancer that speaks for the earth.   Generally a very good comicbook.



Sounds intriguing.


----------



## megamania

Spanish Inquistsion was hard on him.   They considered him a devil.  Burned him.  didn't work.   Stabed him.  Didn't work.   Tried everything but the guilloteen.   So they shackled him and forgot about him.   Wasted away to skin and bones but lived.


----------



## megamania

oooohhhh    the Armageddon Beast is nasty......


----------



## megamania

quarter of two!   I gotta go folks.   Not tired but if I don't at least lay down for four hours I will be totally screwed tommorrow.


Later....


----------



## Steve Jung

Have a good night, megamania.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sllep well mega!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is Friday! What is everyone doing this weekend?



I went to Austin to visit my girlfriend, and to go to a semi-formal with her.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don;t have to try to hard, do I.



No, no you don't. Dang it. You never hear of men being a tease.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I went to Austin to visit my girlfriend, and to go to a semi-formal with her.



Semi-formal? How old is she? How old are you? It's legal right?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Semi-formal? How old is she? How old are you? It's legal right?



Pretty sure he said she was 20. They have things like that in college too.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, no you don't. Dang it. You never hear of men being a tease.



I'l try to behave.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Random thought:
> 
> Immortals (from Highlander) can't wind up like Nixon, Beck or the cast of the original Star Trek (on Futurama).
> 
> I'm just sayin'.



Nixon's head is one of my favorite characters on Futurama. He is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Pretty sure he said she was 20. They have things like that in college too.




Good morning. 

Ok I must have missed that before.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'l try to behave.



Yeah we don't want Fru getting all hot and bothered now do we?


----------



## Aurora

I have a headache this morning. It is either from lack of caffeine or the fact that I was around a lot of smoke last night.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a headache this morning. It is either from lack of caffeine or the fact that I was around a lot of smoke last night.



Could be both. Where did all the smoke come from?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Could be both. Where did all the smoke come from?



My girlfriend needed out of the house. (As did I) So we went to TGI Friday's and had a beer. We sat up at the bar and I had to laugh because on Wed night Fridays is having a "Smoke em if  you got em" party because as of midnight on Wed we switch over to a "Smoke Free Ohio". So they are having a party with $2 sangria and margaritas or something like that. She wants to go, but I think it is going to be crazy. Plus, even for as much as smoke bothers me at times, being around a bunch of people smoking makes me want to join in sometimes. I was always a social smoker not one of those "every hour I need to get my fix" smokers. So being in that social setting affects me (low willpower saving throw I guess). I am happy that we are switching to non-smoking in all public places; it will make it a hell of a lot easier for me to resist.


----------



## megamania

Men are not teases... they are dirty dogs.


Cancer sticks = bad things.   I hope ALL states go the way of Ohio.


Good to hear from you.   The dance went well I presume.

Just got here, updated my Story hour and now I have to go.   grrrrrr.....


----------



## Aurora

My headache is finally waning, but Kylee is trying to give me a new one. I am not sure the both of us are going to survive her "2's".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good afternoon hivers. Whats happening?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My headache is finally waning, but Kylee is trying to give me a new one. I am not sure the both of us are going to survive her "2's".



I would give the standard gamer answer. "Kill her and take her stuff." I know you wouldn't want that. 

I don't have kids. I can't give first hand advice. All I can say is you will make it. Hang in there.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good afternoon hivers. Whats happening?



The hive has been quite today.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The hive has been quite today.



Should be quitting time for you. Does your store close at 6pm?

I am making dinner right now. I sure am hungry!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Should be quitting time for you. Does your store close at 6pm?
> 
> I am making dinner right now. I sure am hungry!



Closing time is 6 but I'm giving folks a few more minutes to make it in. We're getting into the Christmas crunch. 

I'll be leaving in a few minutes. I then get to meet my mom and get my car back. It was in the shop and she went to pick it up. I have to trade cars with her so she can go back to work.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The hive has been quite today.




Has been quite what?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Closing time is 6 but I'm giving folks a few more minutes to make it in. We're getting into the Christmas crunch.




Boy do I know about THAT!  I have much less time next to the terminal these days ... help is needed in the shipping department, etc.!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Closing time is 6 but I'm giving folks a few more minutes to make it in. We're getting into the Christmas crunch.



Where do you work Aeson?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Has been quite what?



I think he meant quiet.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where do you work Aeson?



He owns a pack/ship store. 
Pay attention Fru! LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Boy do I know about THAT!  I have much less time next to the terminal these days ... help is needed in the shipping department, etc.!



This won't affect me this year. All I have to do is make two or three stops and I am done. Movie theater, bank and computer store. I'll hit the computer store before everyone else gets off rom work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He owns a pack/ship store.
> Pay attention Fru! LOL



Ah, yes. That rings a bell.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, Aurora, what did you have for dinner?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He owns a pack/ship store.
> Pay attention Fru! LOL




Err ... I may have mixed things up ... but isn't Aeson a "she"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... I may have mixed things up ... but isn't Aeson a "she"?



You been living under a rock?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, Aurora, what did you have for dinner?




As for maself ... I have no idea. I am thinking of a simple stir fry, hmm? Got some tofu around I have been marinating in tamari and such ... yeah ... maybe so.

A pity I polished off the last of the persimmons this morning.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You been living under a rock?




Probably my good sir, probably.    Sigh ... I get things so mixed up sometimes.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As for maself ... I have no idea. I am thinking of a simple stir fry, hmm? Got some tofu around I have been marinating in tamari and such ... yeah ... maybe so.
> 
> A pity I polished off the last of the persimmons this morning.



I'll probably be makin' up my Southwest Ramen Noodle Suprise. It's spicy, oh yeah. But frickin' tasty. 

Now, I'm starting to get a hankerin' for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Probably my good sir, probably.    Sigh ... I get things so mixed up sometimes.....



Don't feel so bad. I find myself under rocks ocassionally as well. Don't worry about it. Try to keep your wits and stay happy, thats all that matters.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll probably be makin' up my Southwest Ramen Noodle Suprise. It's spicy, oh yeah. But frickin' tasty.
> 
> Now, I'm starting to get a hankerin' for it.




Unfortunately for me Ramen noodles just don't agree with the ole' digestion (whoulda thought a fungus digestive processes could be so picky?   ) ... I have some others in the office who like to eat the noodles uncooked, like potato chips.    CRUNCH! CRUNCH!

bleh...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ... I have some others in the office who like to eat the noodles uncooked, like potato chips.    CRUNCH! CRUNCH!
> 
> bleh...



I have a friend that keeps a couple of the Rmaen packets with him on long trips, he its ear just like a snack. I tried it that way once, but didn't much care for it.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... guess Aurora is still at dinner, eh what?

Ah HA! My iRiver H10 has recharged! Hooray! Now I can continue listening to the unabridged Hobbit on it! Recently I got a hold of a lovely printing of the book - a hardback (i.e. "clothbound" being the technical name for it) replete with illustrations by Alan Lee. I thought he did a pretty good job with it.... Anywho, I am reading it alongside listening to the reading, and it is quite enjoyable. About 20 minutes or so a day ... roughly corresponding to a chapter.

By the way ... what are you all hoping for for Christmas?

I must admit that I am hoping for a new laptop. I gave my old one away earlier this year to a small monastery on a tiny island up in Alaska and in recent months have been thinking it would be nice to have one again. The problem, of course, is that such things are EXPENSIVE.

Other than that I really don't have any "wishes" ... except that my brother would hurry up and marry his lovely fiancee' ! I am impatiently waiting for nieces and nephews, ya see.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... I may have mixed things up ... but isn't Aeson a "she"?



Aeson is a male name. Aeson was the father of Jason from Jason and the Argonauts.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, yes. That rings a bell.



Yeah and if you have friends and/or family in the Atlanta area that are sending out Christmas gifts point them in my direction.


----------



## Mycanid

Just goes to show ya ... can't trust the 'ole mycanoidal orbs. Nor my memory of reading the classics. Phooey.   

Apologies again sir.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way ... what are you all hoping for for Christmas?
> 
> I must admit that I am hoping for a new laptop. I gave my old one away earlier this year to a small monastery on a tiny island up in Alaska and in recent months have been thinking it would be nice to have one again. The problem, of course, is that such things are EXPENSIVE.
> 
> Other than that I really don't have any "wishes" ... except that my brother would hurry up and marry his lovely fiancee' ! I am impatiently waiting for nieces and nephews, ya see.



A laptop?!   

God forbid that should be something I would want for Christmas. All my parents spend on my sister and I each year is a pittance of $200. Jeez, I make that much money in two mnoths doing chores around the house. 

My praents let me do my Christmas shopping for myself. I'm getting lots of RPG books, MASH Martininis & Medicine Collection ( I had to help pay for this out of my own money), a couple of stuffed animals toys, an ornament for the tree (Mumbles from Happy Feet) and maybe a few things I'm not aware of.

I am pretty sure my sister is going to be getting me the Godfather DVD set, as I dropped hints at it since about June and because last month I became the godfather of her son.


----------



## Aeson

So Fru, Do you have happy feet?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just goes to show ya ... can't trust the 'ole mycanoidal orbs. Nor my memory of reading the classics. Phooey.
> 
> Apologies again sir.



All is forgiven. At least you didn't start hitting on me. You would really feel silly then.

Actually I feel foolish. It appears Aeson is Jason's father.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I'm outta here. See ya'll later on.

Oh yes Aeson. Fear not. Fungi don't "hit" on anything. You all are safe with me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So Fru, Do you have happy feet?



Always. I've seen the movie twice. Once in the rgular theater, and once in the IMAX. I swear, it made me feel like such a kid, that I almost burst into tears of joy. I'll always have a song in my feet for the rest of life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I'm outta here. See ya'll later on.



Later, Mycanid. Be careful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah and if you have friends and/or family in the Atlanta area that are sending out Christmas gifts point them in my direction.



Sorry to say that the only relative I did have living in Atlanta, moved out here 6 months ago.


----------



## Aeson

I'm about to SCREAM. It is a major patch day for WOW and when that happens there are always problems. They are delaying the restart until 10pm EST. I won't get to play tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to say that the only relative I did have living in Atlanta, moved out here 6 months ago.



I have to pimp the store when I get a chance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm about to SCREAM. It is a major patch day for WOW and when that happens there are always problems. They are delaying the restart until 10pm EST. I won't get to play tonight.



Play something else. WOW isn't the be all and end all of existence. I'm sure you'll be able to live without it for one night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have to pimp the store when I get a chance.



Understandable.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think he meant quiet.




I know.  Was poking fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I know.  Was poking fun.



Do you like doing that?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Play something else. WOW isn't the be all and end all of existence. I'm sure you'll be able to live without it for one night.




I don't wanna. My Xbox doesn't work right and I have to reinstall any PC games I have.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I know.  Was poking fun.



Do you poke fun with a stick? Does fun like being poked?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you poke fun with a stick? Does fun like being poked?



Sticks are the only way to poke. Fun picks at you only if you pick at it; it's like a scab.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you like doing that?




Yes, and fun never picks back; that's why it's so great.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sticks are the only way to poke. Fun picks at you only if you pick at it; it's like a scab.



You can poke with a sword but it might hurt more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yes, and fun never picks back



I beg to differ...fun gave me a black eye once.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can poke with a sword but it might hurt more.



In the immortal words of my cousin Tim, "Use a spoon, it's dull and it'll hurt more!"


----------



## Aeson

There is somthing else you can poke with but I can't say it here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is somthing else you can poke with but I can't say it here.



Can you say something it rhymes with?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can you say something it rhymes with?



Chick, Flock, Ennis.   

It goes by many names.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chick, Flock, Ennis.



I, uh......see.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, Aurora, what did you have for dinner?



I made garlic/ ginger sesame chicken and mushrooms along with steamed broccolli/cauliflower/carrots, baked potatoes, salad and whole wheat baguette bread. It was very good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I made garlic/ ginger sesame chicken and mushrooms along with steamed broccolli/cauliflower/carrots, baked potatoes, salad and whole wheat baguette bread. It was very good.



It sounds very good. I love cooked/steamed vegetables.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In the immortal words of my cousin Tim, "Use a spoon, it's dull and it'll hurt more!"



Your cousin Tim must be a Robin Hood fan.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I made garlic/ ginger sesame chicken and mushrooms along with steamed broccolli/cauliflower/carrots, baked potatoes, salad and whole wheat baguette bread. It was very good.



I'm hiring you to be my chef.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you poke fun with a stick? Does fun like being poked?



I am going to behave and be quiet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Your cousin Tim must be a Robin Hood fan.



Probably. I haven't heard from him in a long time. I'm guessing 8 or 9 years ago.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm hiring you to be my chef.



Sweet. When do I start? I like to cook, but I don't do dishes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to behave and be quiet.



Forget that, go on with your bad self!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet. When do I start? I like to cook, but I don't do dishes.



You are willing to move to Georgia to be his chef?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet. When do I start? I like to cook, but I don't do dishes.



When do you want to start? I'm the same way. It annoyes everyone.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to behave and be quiet.



No one else is behaving.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> When do you want to start?



How about in a ouple weeks with those cookies


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How about in a ouple weeks with those cookies



You keep bringing up those cookie I might actually think you mean it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> How about in a ouple weeks with those cookies



Oh, hey. Would it be possible order a batch from you and have it shipped to me. How much money would it set me back. Seriously.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one else is behaving.



<Takes of shirt and paints and runs into the nippy night screaming prophecies of a great plague>

What more evidence of it do you need than that?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You keep bringing up those cookie I might actually think you mean it.



I tend to only make one kind of cookie around the holidays. It's an old German family recipe. It's a meringue cookie with pecans in it. They are fantastic, but a pain to make because you can only make one batch at a time or they won't turn out right and they take all night to bake. (You turn on the oven when you start making the batter, put them in the oven, turn it off and leave them all night) So, you can't just make one batch after another. They are called Forgotten cookies. The recipe was stolen a couple decades ago and put into a German cookbook- it really pissed off my grandmother.

And I _am_ serious, if you think you would like them.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, hey. Would it be possible order a batch from you and have it shipped to me. How much money would it set me back. Seriously.



You say that without even knowing what kind of cookies I make?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You say that without even knowing what kind of cookies I make?



Affirmative.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I beg to differ...fun gave me a black eye once.




Guess fun doesn't like you as much as it does me.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Guess fun doesn't like you as much as it does me.



Fun likes me, cause I am fun-loving. _ God, that was cheesy_


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I tend to only make one kind of cookie around the holidays. It's an old German family recipe. It's a meringue cookie with pecans in it. They are fantastic, but a pain to make because you can only make one batch at a time or they won't turn out right and they take all night to bake. (You turn on the oven when you start making the batter, put them in the oven, turn it off and leave them all night) So, you can't just make one batch after another. They are called Forgotten cookies. The recipe was stolen a couple decades ago and put into a German cookbook- it really pissed off my grandmother.
> 
> And I _am_ serious, if you think you would like them.



Interesting. What's in them? I like German chocolate cake. Does it taste like that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Guess fun doesn't like you as much as it does me.



I love fun. The black eye was due in part to a faulty ride and a mannequin. I won't go into the details, nope.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Interesting. What's in them? I like German chocolate cake. Does it taste like that?



They are a meringue cookie. You know, egg whites and sugar. Plus pecans and a couple other things. That taste nothing like German Choc Cake. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love fun. The black eye was due in part to a faulty ride and a mannequin. I won't go into the details, nope.



Oh please! Oh please! This has to be good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh please! Oh please! This has to be good.



sotto voce: fine.

I went to a theme park about five years ago and paid for four tickets to see a haunted house ride. Of course I had to sit in the front left seat of the car. Well, while we are going through the 'haunted' attraction, the ride starts to get a little bumpy. We didn't think anything of it until it got worse. Finally we enter a chamber that has mannequins dressed up as dead people. The car shift up and lands with a hard thud. The car is still bumping up and down. When we come to close to the stage the car bumps hard again, and lands partially on a stage, then pushes down and looses the stage. The mannequin closest to me falls from the stage and its fist lands on my left eye. Man did that hurt.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> sotto voce: fine.
> 
> I went to a theme park about five years ago and paid for four tickets to see a haunted house ride. Of course I had to sit in the front left seat of the car. Well, while we are going through the 'haunted' attraction, the ride starts to get a little bumpy. We didn't think anything of it until it got worse. Finally we enter a chamber that has mannequins dressed up as dead people. The car shift up and lands with a hard thud. The car is still bumping up and down. When we come to close to the stage the car bumps hard again, and lands partially on a stage, then pushes down and looses the stage. The mannequin closest to me falls from the stage and its fist lands on my left eye. Man did that hurt.



BAHAHAHAHAHA was it a chick mannequin? ROFL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHA was a it a chick mannequin? ROFL



nope. Male zombie Indian.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> They are a meringue cookie. You know, egg whites and sugar. Plus pecans and a couple other things. That taste nothing like German Choc Cake. LOL



Must have missed that part. lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how about baking up an order of cookies Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how about baking up an order of cookies Aurora?



You'll have to wait until closer to Christmas. I am sure I will get a chance to do a couple batches. Be nice to me and I might send you some.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You'll have to wait until closer to Christmas. I am sure I will get a chance to do a couple batches. Be nice to me and I might send you some.



There's hardly a day when I'm not nice. It's in my nature to be nice on a daily basis.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, Fru.  Ptolus 903?  How long did you wait to order the book to get a book that low on the list?

[Yeah, I know you've had it up for a while, but figure there's no better spot to ask.  ]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, Fru.  Ptolus 903?  How long did you wait to order the book to get a book that low on the list?
> 
> [Yeah, I know you've had it up for a while, but figure there's no better spot to ask.  ]



I preordered exactly two months before release date.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I preordered exactly two months before release date.




Ah.  Yeah, that's certainly pretty late in the game.  Couldn't make up your mind, eh?

Weird thing is that, for me, I haven't been able to use it any yet.  Another DM is currently running the Age of Worms, so it'll be a while yet before I'm able to DM, though I certainly plan on using the book then.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I preordered exactly two months before release date.



Did you have to pay the 120 bucks?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you have to pay the 120 bucks?



Yeppers. But it was certainly worth it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeppers. But it was certainly worth it.




Agreed.  The World's Largest City is apparently finally reaching the light of day and I don't think it'll be worth the 100$ they're asking for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Weird thing is that, for me, I haven't been able to use it any yet.  Another DM is currently running the Age of Worms, so it'll be a while yet before I'm able to DM, though I certainly plan on using the book then.



Ditto here. I am currently running Falls Run in Masque of the Red Death (D20). I convetred the adventure from the March/April Issue of Dungeon (#67). I'll be taking a break from GMing after it is and one of the other players will kick off an Adventure! game. Not really looking forward to it, but at least it is a game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Agreed.  The World's Largest City is apparently finally reaching the light of day and I don't think it'll be worth the 100$ they're asking for it.



I hear you. I already have the SCAP hardcover, AGoT DLE and Ptolus. I might eventually buy WLD, but I wob't waste my money on WLC.


----------



## Wereserpent

I can not see dropping a hundred dollars on a single RPG book.  The only RPG products I actually want right now is the line of Dragonlance books.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can not see dropping a hundred dollars on a single RPG book.  The only RPG products I actually want right now is the line of Dragonlance books.



That was the beauty of Preordering Ptolus. You didn't get just the one book. You got a 5 pack of Player's Guides, Night of Dissolution and Ptolus.  $120 for $155 worth of product.


----------



## Aurora

I know when DShai bought Worlds Largest Dungeon he only paid like $25 fo it. I'm not even sure it was worth $25. I can't imagine paying $100 for it and I can only assume that World's Largest City isn't gonna be much better.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know when DShai bought Worlds Largest Dungeon he only paid like $25 fo it. I'm not even sure it was worth $25. I can't imagine paying $100 for it and I can only assume that World's Largest City isn't gonna be much better.




One of my friends purchased WLD and though it was okay for a while, it got tiresome fairly quickly.  Yes, it may be the World's Largest Dungeon, but it isn't necessarily the World's MOST INTERESTING Dungeon.

We got tired of encountering large groups of singular monsters.  I understand groups of monsters, but it seemed that the groups always numbered too many.  We always tired of them before they ended.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> One of my friends purchased WLD and though it was okay for a while, it got tiresome fairly quickly.  Yes, it may be the World's Largest Dungeon, but it isn't necessarily the World's MOST INTERESTING Dungeon.
> 
> We got tired of encountering large groups of singular monsters.  I understand groups of monsters, but it seemed that the groups always numbered too many.  We always tired of them before they ended.



We were bored with it after like 4 gaming sessions. We are very much a group that likes roleplaying. It just seemed too hack and slash for us. DShai even added quite a bit to try and make it more interesting. It has now become a joke because a lot of the time when we open a door, DShai will say "okay you open the door and you see..." and someone will interrupt and say "a hallway?". I doubt we will ever revisit the WLD.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> We were bored with it after like 4 gaming sessions. We are very much a group that likes roleplaying. It just seemed too hack and slash for us. DShai even added quite a bit to try and make it more interesting. It has now become a joke because a lot of the time when we open a door, DShai will say "okay you open the door and you see..." and someone will interrupt and say "a hallway?". I doubt we will ever revisit the WLD.




Yeah, that was definitely one of those things I didn't like about it, which is one thing I dislike about a lot of those random dungeon generators: too many random hallways, especially ones that connect to each other in seven places or that deadend.


----------



## Aurora

Wow, no one has posted since last night? That doesn't happen very often. 

Well, I am here now  Where is everyone else?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, no one has posted since last night? That doesn't happen very often.
> 
> Well, I am here now  Where is everyone else?



Right behind you.


----------



## Aurora

*Aurora turns around and looks* Huh-uh


----------



## Aurora

That or you have a really good hide check.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That or you have a really good hide check.



I am a master thief. I have +50 to hide.


----------



## Aurora

I'll keep that in mind. 

Busy today?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> Busy today?



Not really. I've had a few people come in. It tends to get slower as the week goes on. It's still busier than it would be in the summer.


----------



## Aurora

I really should go out and try to finish up Christmas shopping. I have no idea what to get my parents, Klint's dad, or any of my sets of grandparents (I have 3). I mean really what do you get people that have everything? People in their 70's and 80's already have everything they want and my parents certainly don't need anything. If they want ANYTHING, they just go buy it. Intead I think I am gonna bundle Kylee up and we are gonna go outside and play/pick up all the sticks in the yard.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I really should go out and try to finish up Christmas shopping. I have no idea what to get my parents, Klint's dad, or any of my sets of grandparents (I have 3). I mean really what do you get people that have everything? People in their 70's and 80's already have everything they want and my parents certainly don't need anything. If they want ANYTHING, they just go buy it. Intead I think I am gonna bundle Kylee up and we are gonna go outside and play/pick up all the sticks in the yard.



That's a fun game. I'm going to get my niece and nephew to play it the next time they're over.

The gift for everyone that has everything. Gift cards to their favorite restaurant.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's a fun game. I'm going to get my niece and nephew to play it the next time they're over.



LOL She played and I picked up sticks. She's not old enough for me to get her to do work yet. I am hopeful though because she loves the vacuum and thinks it is fun to sweep. We'll see if that continues. How old are your niece and nephew?


----------



## megamania

'allo.   How goes it here?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo.   How goes it here?



Hey Mega

I am about to put Kylee down for a nap and figure out what I am making for dinner.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL She played and I picked up sticks. She's not old enough for me to get her to do work yet. I am hopeful though because she loves the vacuum and thinks it is fun to sweep. We'll see if that continues. How old are your niece and nephew?



They're 2. My sister adopted them from Guatemala. They are not brother and sister but people think they are twins because they are the same age.  

I saw the slash between play and pick up. I have in the past tried to turn it into a game with my older nieces and and nephews, when they were young. It didn't work too well.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo.   How goes it here?



It goes well.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> They're 2. My sister adopted them from Guatemala. They are not brother and sister but people think they are twins because they are the same age.
> 
> I saw the slash between play and pick up. I have in the past tried to turn it into a game with my older nieces and and nephews, when they were young. It didn't work too well.



Oh I am sure I will try to make cleaning into a game as she gets old enough to understand. Then of course there will be the chores/rewards for doing them kind of thing. S**t I already do that with DShai, 'cept the rewards are different.  LOL Just kidding.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh I am sure I will try to make cleaning into a game as she gets old enough to understand. Then of course there will be the chores/rewards for doing them kind of thing. S**t I already do that with DShai, 'cept the rewards are different.  LOL Just kidding.



Sex used as currency what novel idea.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sex used as currency what novel idea.



I can send my cousin in with some boxes. She's hot.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can send my cousin in with some boxes. She's hot.



Hot's good. You said she doesn't date gamers anymore. 

I can't put her back together. I would suggest one big box.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hot's good. You said she doesn't date gamers anymore.



No, that was my best friend silly. She lives here, my cousin lives in Atlanta.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, that was my best friend silly. She lives here, my cousin lives in Atlanta.



My reading comprehension is teh sux. 

It read to me the first time through that you were sending your cousin in some boxes. What am I going to do with a dismembered body? 

*evil NPC mode* You'll send her in to spy on me. She will tell you what I look like and what I'm like in person. I'll have none of this on you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My reading comprehension is teh sux.
> 
> It read to me the first time through that you were sending your cousin in some boxes. What am I going to do with a dismembered body?
> 
> *evil NPC mode* You'll send her in to spy on me. She will tell you what I look like and what I'm like in person. I'll have none of this on you.



Oh please. You crack me up. 
My cousin is cute though, but as much as I like her, she has too much drama associated with her.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?



Hello Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Fru.



Whats up Aurora?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh please. You crack me up.
> My cousin is cute though, but as much as I like her, she has too much drama associated with her.



It's my job in life to crack people up. I want to work out a geek stand-up comedy routine. I'll go to conventions and do the show. There is plenty of material but the jokes don't come to me. 

What kind of drama? I can handle some drama. In a family like mine you have to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I love drama. Thats why I used to watch TNT like it was going out of style. Loved Charmed, still love it. Also love Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's The Lost World, but they don't air that anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What, am I alone here?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, am I alone here?



Quiet you'll wake the natives.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora
If you do send your cousin over to mail something let me know. I'll give her a discount. Ladies love a bargain.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Quiet you'll wake the natives.



Let them come.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora
> If you do send your cousin over to mail something let me know. I'll give her a discount. Ladies love a bargain.



I don't think it is just ladies that love a bargain. I am always on the lookout for sweet deals.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora
> Ladies love a bargain.



Nice way to overgeneralize there bub. LOL Though you may be right. And how can I "send her over" if I have no idea even the name of your store? Plus, I talk to her and my aunts and uncles there probably twice a year:  when they come to visit and when I go to visit them. I will, however, do my best to work it into conversation the next time I speak with them. I am good at that. 

My cousin is the kind of drama you probably don't want. She has been clean for 2 years now I think, but before that it was stints of heavy cocaine use followed by being clean for 6 mos, rinse and repeat over and over. That went on for around 5 years or so. She has a kid who my aunt and uncle went to court and took away from her because they knew what was going on. Losing her kid wasn't even enough to get her to change until 2 years ago. He's 6 now I think. She is beautiful (an ex model), but I wouldn't introduce her to anyone I wanted to keep as a friend. Not yet anyways. Maybe after she's had her sh*t together for a while longer.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, am I alone here?



I am trying to get dinner ready and then we are going to the Bookery (LGS). Yay!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am trying to get dinner ready and then we are going to the Bookery (LGS). Yay!



Good luck. Hope you find a bargain.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice way to overgeneralize there bub. LOL Though you may be right. And how can I "send her over" if I have no idea even the name of your store? Plus, I talk to her and my aunts and uncles there probably twice a year:  when they come to visit and when I go to visit them. I will, however, do my best to work it into conversation the next time I speak with them. I am good at that.
> 
> My cousin is the kind of drama you probably don't want. She has been clean for 2 years now I think, but before that it was stints of heavy cocaine use followed by being clean for 6 mos, rinse and repeat over and over. That went on for around 5 years or so. She has a kid who my aunt and uncle went to court and took away from her because they knew what was going on. Losing her kid wasn't even enough to get her to change until 2 years ago. He's 6 now I think. She is beautiful (an ex model), but I wouldn't introduce her to anyone I wanted to keep as a friend. Not yet anyways. Maybe after she's had her sh*t together for a while longer.



I know you weren't serious. It's cool. 

It does sound like she has some drama. Maybe your right a little too much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hows the store today Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hows the store today Aeson?



A little slow but often is on Wednesday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A little slow but often is on Wednesday.



Guess you'll be closing it up soon, huh?


----------



## Mycanid

[[Emerges from beneath the earth, brishing off the dirt]]

Okay lords and lasses all, I'm back for a bit.  How farest the mammalian hive this many a day?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay lords and lasses all, I'm back for a bit.  How farest the mammalian hive this many a day?



I'm faring pretty well, though a little quasy. My stomach has been bothering me since my cup of coffee at about 12p. I think it is finally starting to settle down.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm faring pretty well, though a little quasy. My stomach has been bothering me since my cup of coffee at about 12p. I think it is finally starting to settle down.




Ahhhh coffee. I had a nice strong cup this morning maself. Of Somalia brew! It's not Peet's Major Dickison ... but it did its job fine. I like really black coffee with brown sugar or molasses ... with lots of "dust" at the bottom of the cup "turkish coffee" style. 

Hmm. Never seen a penguin with an upset stomach before ... [[tries to imagine this]].


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahhhh coffee. I had a nice strong cup this morning maself. Of Somalia brew! It's not Peet's Major Dickison ... but it did its job fine. I like really black coffee with brown sugar or molasses ... with lots of "dust" at the bottom of the cup "turkish coffee" style. .



Right now I'm working on a can of Don Francisco's 100% Colombia Supremo Brew. Good stuff, though you do have to be careful not to brew too much of it for a single person. It'll knock your intestines loose.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm. Never seen a penguin with an upset stomach before ... [[tries to imagine this]].



My usual avatar if the of my female cat, which it'll be reverting back to as of January 2nd.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right now I'm working on a can of Don Francisco's 100% Colombia Supremo Brew. Good stuff, though you do have to be careful not to brew too much of it for a single person. It'll knock your intestines loose.
> 
> 
> 
> My usual avatar if the of my female cat, which it'll be reverting back to as of January 2nd.




Yeah ... I likes the kitty avatar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

We have a bit of a fussy cat. Though she has gotten less fussy over time. Less fussy = more lovable. Thank god for that. I can't stand a cat that won't let you love it. I love the feeling I get when I hold a cat. :glow:


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... me too. Kaboodle is getting more and more calm and affectionate as the days go by. I know exACTly what you mean.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Guess you'll be closing it up soon, huh?



Closing time is 6 but I might wait to see if someone else comes in. 

I have my laptop. I can play WOW. I just don't do much because customers will come in. 

I actually had someone invite me to go into a dungeon this morning. I said I was at work and I was just on for a few minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How is Kaboodle doing? Getting along fine with the other cats I hope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Closing time is 6 but I might wait to see if someone else comes in.
> 
> I have my laptop. I can play WOW. I just don't do much because customers will come in.
> 
> I actually had someone invite me to go into a dungeon this morning. I said I was at work and I was just on for a few minutes.



Wasn't sure of the time diif between AZ and GA. I guess you need your WoW fix like I need my EnWorld fix. I don't like it  whan I can get online, and I have fits when I am having difficulty with my connection.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How is Kaboodle doing? Getting along fine with the other cats I hope.




I have yet to introduce her to the others ... I like to take it slow and easy with cats, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have yet to introduce her to the others ... I like to take it slow and easy with cats, if you know what I mean.



Actually, I have never had the experience of any four legged animals with paws before Fruity, so I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I guess I'm dancing with myself again.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahhhh coffee. I had a nice strong cup this morning maself. Of Somalia brew! It's not Peet's Major Dickison ... but it did its job fine. I like really black coffee with brown sugar or molasses ... with lots of "dust" at the bottom of the cup "turkish coffee" style.



I like my cream and sugar with some coffee in it  Or coffee with a bit of Bailey's Irish Creme isn't bad either every now and then.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good luck. Hope you find a bargain.



I shall report when I return.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like my cream and sugar with some coffee in it



I'm the same way. My mom says its called 'Light & Sweet'. Which, incidentally, describes me to a 'T'.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, I have never had the experience of any four legged animals with paws before Fruity, so I am not sure what you mean.




Well lessee ... some people are of the "school" of letting the cat "out of the house" as soon as possible. Kinda an equivilent of "throwing the child into the water" so it can swim. I like to first keep it in one room, then get it used to several rooms, then introduce other cats into the rooms, and THEN let it outside. Usually it stays underneath one part of the house and gets used to where the "outdoors" food bowl is, but then over time it starts to roam around with the other animals as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm the same way. My mom says its called 'Light & Sweet'. Which, incidentally, describes me to a 'T'.




In New York City this is known as "a rey-guyah-lah" (i.e. "a regular").

However, if you ask for a "regular" out here in California, you will get it straight and very black!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well lessee ... some people are of the "school" of letting the cat "out of the house" as soon as possible. Kinda an equivilent of "throwing the child into the water" so it can swim. I like to first keep it in one room, then get it used to several rooms, then introduce other cats into the rooms, and THEN let it outside. Usually it stays underneath one part of the house and gets used to where the "outdoors" food bowl is, but then over time it starts to roam around with the other animals as well.



Interesting onderous:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> However, if you ask for a "regular" out here in California, you will get it straight and very black!



Messed up!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Messed up!




One of the fellas in the office here is from NYC (the Bronx) and he moved out to SF in the 70's. He was a carpenter. Anywho ... it was he who told me about this. His boss was a huge man and rather ... err ... straightforward. One day he asked for a "rey-guyah-lah" and when it was brought to him black a string of curses sprouted forth that made everyone's ears blister at the intensity. "WHAT'S THIS!!!! .... " [insert anything possible you can imagine]

I also learned from another fella (one of the IT's before me) who was from the south about Molasses and black coffee. It is quite good, although I was quite suspicious at first!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One of the fellas in the office here is from NYC (the Bronx) and he moved out to SF in the 70's. He was a carpenter. Anywho ... it was he who told me about this. His boss was a huge man and rather ... err ... straightforward. One day he asked for a "rey-guyah-lah" and when it was brought to him black a string of curses sprouted forth that made everyone's ears blister at the intensity. "WHAT'S THIS!!!! .... " [insert anything possible you can imagine]



Which is why whenever I am visiting/vacationing someplace away from home, I tell the counterperson exactly how I want my coffee.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... I know what you mean. Tell me ... what is your favorite coffee?

I mentioned mine being a Peets brand called "Major Dickison".

But one of my favorite treats around Christmas time is a coffee/egg nog combo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... I know what you mean. Tell me ... what is your favorite coffee?
> 
> But one of my favorite treats around Christmas time is a coffee/egg nog combo.



My absolute favorite is Premium Arabica Coffees Millstone flavored Kahlúa Vanilla Crème.

Around the holidays I like having a warm cup of Irish Coffee, black.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My absolute favorite is Premium Arabica Coffees Millstone flavored Kahlúa Vanilla Crème.
> 
> Around the holidays I like having a warm cup of Irish Coffee, black.




Now these sound tasty. 

Ya know ... I am surprised that you and I seem to be the only ones in here for the past 90 minutes or so.

Usually its much more fast and furious....


----------



## Mycanid

Not that I am complaining of course!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now these sound tasty.



And they are quite tasty. If you'd like I can send you a bag of the Kahlúa Vanilla Crème. Just drop me your address. 
frukathka [at] yahoo[dot] com




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know ... I am surprised that you and I seem to be the only ones in here for the past 90 minutes or so.
> 
> Usually its much more fast and furious....



No worries, and least we're keeping the hive alive.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And they are quite tasty. If you'd like I can send you a bag of the Kahlúa Vanilla Crème. Just drop me your address. frukathka [at] yahoo[dot] com




Well now ... THIS is a kind offer of you!    Perhaps I  will take yo up on it.


----------



## Mycanid

email sent to frukathka... considers if Kaboodle might like some too. Hmm....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well now ... THIS is a kind offer of you!    Perhaps I  will take yo up on it.



I'm a kind person. Think of it a a holiday gift.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a kind person. Think of it a a holiday gift.




Phooey.  Wish I could send you something....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Phooey.  Wish I could send you something....



No worries. Just pay it forward to someone you care about.


----------



## Mycanid

Easily done. 

I have a friend whose wife is going to be having a baby and they are not very well off financially. I already shipped them one computer I threw together for free, and have been thinking about sending them another one.

Perhaps it can be that.... I'm sure other things will pop up though.

I love giving people surprises for Christmas. One of my favorite things as a kid was going and leaving a basket for Christmas goodies on someone's doorstep, ringing the front doorbell and then pelting away as fast as I could to hide, and then watching from my hiding place to see their reaction - often very touching.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I love giving people surprises for Christmas. One of my favorite things as a kid was going and leaving a basket for Christmas goodies on someone's doorstep, ringing the front doorbell and then pelting away as fast as I could to hide, and then watching from my hiding place to see their reaction - often very touching.



One of my favorite Holiday episodes of MASH is where Winchester attempts to the same for a Korean family. And the twist at the end when Klinger gives him an anonymous dinner.


----------



## Mycanid

I vaguely remember this one ... its been years since I watched an episode of MASH.

Do you have special things you either like to do come Christmas time - whether by yourself, or as a family (I am assuming you are married and have kids, of course)? Or things you grew up that just have a warm place in your heart?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Do you have special things you either like to do come Christmas time - whether by yourself, or as a family (I am assuming you are married and have kids, of course)? Or things you grew up that just have a warm place in your heart?



Going to mass with my family is the only thing that matters to me. I am a very spiritual person and I try to keep that first in my life.


----------



## Mycanid

I agree with you wholeheartedly on this one Frukathka. 

For myself, though, I grew up with many other things that helped to ... err ... "enhance" the time of year that my parents would try to expose me to. For example:

We tried to go to live performances of 1.) Amahl and the Night Visitors, 2. Handel's Messiah, 3. Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Ballet.

Then, of course, was the tree and the lights.

I also loved to go Christmas carolling in the snow! (Not to mention the wassail/real egg nog some places would give us). One year I was part of a group of madrigal singers, and we all went in Ren Faire style costumes and sang old, beautiful Christmas carols to the elderly in their "homes" and those in the hospitals. That was great!

In recent years I have been trying to read Charles Dickens' "A Christmas Carol" every year. Recently I got a hold of my favorite movie version - the 1940's one with Alastair Simm as Scrooge. Very well done. I even heard a live radio performance/readin one year by Patrick Stewart that was actually pretty well done!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Easily done.
> 
> I have a friend whose wife is going to be having a baby and they are not very well off financially. I already shipped them one computer I threw together for free, and have been thinking about sending them another one.
> 
> Perhaps it can be that.... I'm sure other things will pop up though.
> 
> I love giving people surprises for Christmas. One of my favorite things as a kid was going and leaving a basket for Christmas goodies on someone's doorstep, ringing the front doorbell and then pelting away as fast as I could to hide, and then watching from my hiding place to see their reaction - often very touching.




I would be highly suspicous of such a package.  

Anyways, what is everyone reading right now?  I am reading Kaz the Minotaur by Richard A. Knaak.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would be highly suspicous of such a package.
> 
> Anyways, what is everyone reading right now?  I am reading Kaz the Minotaur by Richard A. Knaak.




Ah yes ... perhaps now, what with the whole terrorism scare going round for a few years now. 

Anywho ... I am reading a classic: The Hobbit.

Never heard of the book you mention, though. Is it good so far?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

When my sister and I were very young, mom and dad would take us to see the Nutcracker and A Christmas Carol plays. That was definetely enjoyable. I wish we would see more plays together. The last one I saw, I think was Man of La Mancha. God, I love play. One of my all time faves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Anyways, what is everyone reading right now?  I am reading Kaz the Minotaur by Richard A. Knaak.



Currently boning up on Cityscape. There is a lot in there that I really like. The new cities are wicked cool.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When my sister and I were very young, mom and dad would take us to see the Nutcracker and A Christmas Carol plays. That was definetely enjoyable. I wish we would see more plays together. The last one I saw, I think was Man of La Mancha. God, I love play. One of my all time faves.




Man of La Mancha eh? Haven't seen that one either....

Admittedly its been a long time since I have seen a play or an opera or a musical performance or whatnot. I am considering going to see the Irish folk band the Chieftains in late January (a friend offered me free tickets) but I will have to see what my schedule is like.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never heard of the book you mention, though. Is it good so far?




It is good, if you like Dragonlance that is.  I am a big Dragonlance fanboy so it is good.


----------



## Wereserpent

I find it funny when some people complain about the commercialization of Christmas.  I love to go to the mall and just look around in the different stores and watch all the activity.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> It is good, if you like Dragonlance that is.  I am a big Dragonlance fanboy so it is good.




Ya know ... now that you mention it I think I may have seen it in bookstores. Ah well ... I never really was a Dragonlancer.  :\  But I sure know there are LOTS out there!

I was always more of a Tolkien fan....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> It is good, if you like Dragonlance that is.  I am a big Dragonlance fanboy so it is good.



I like Dragonlance, but only so much. I couldn't keep up with all the time travel that kept going on. Gave me a frickin' headache.


----------



## Mycanid

Phooey ... well, I have to start wrapping things up. See you al later on folks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Phooey ... well, I have to start wrapping things up. See you al later on folks.





See ya my mushroom friend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Phooey ... well, I have to start wrapping things up. See you al later on folks.



Later, Mycanid. It was great chatting with you today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how are you doing today, Galeros?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Anyways, what is everyone reading right now?  I am reading Kaz the Minotaur by Richard A. Knaak.




I just started a book called 'Ishmael'.  It's a book where a Gorilla is teaching a Human on what it means to be Human and how to save Humanity, essentially.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I just started a book called 'Ishmael'.  It's a book where a Gorilla is teaching a Human on what it means to be Human and how to save Humanity, essentially.



Interesting. Who is it written by?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Interesting. Who is it written by?




Daniel Quinn.

I'm only on like page 30, so I don't know much more than what I just told you yet.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how are you doing today, Galeros?




Nothing much, studying for finals somewhat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Daniel Quinn.
> 
> I'm only on like page 30, so I don't know much more than what I just told you yet.



It sounds interesting enough to me. I am going to have get this one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It sounds interesting enough to me. I am going to have get this one.




He seems like a good author.  I read another book by him called Dreamer and maybe it was because I was only able to read it in pieces on the bus back and forth to work, but he makes it so you have no idea which 'world' is the real world and which is the dreaming 'world'.  Talking to people in either, they create perfect explanations of why the world he is currently in is the true one.  Interesting thing is that one explanation is based on the supernatural and the other based on science [mental condition].

That was the first book of his I've read and I'm now currently on his second.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> He seems like a good author.  I read another book by him called Dreamer and maybe it was because I was only able to read it in pieces on the bus back and forth to work, but he makes it so you have no idea which 'world' is the real world and which is the dreaming 'world'.  Talking to people in either, they create perfect explanations of why the world he is currently in is the true one.  Interesting thing is that one explanation is based on the supernatural and the other based on science [mental condition].



Now, that sounds extremely cool. Hehe. I look forward to check both of these books out.


----------



## Aurora

Well, I am back from the Bookery. Spent about $50 on plastic crack. We forgot something though so we are gonna go back tomorrow. Which probably means we'll buy even more plastic crack. After all, the store is 20 min away, so I can't go there and not buy figs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I am back from the Bookery. Spent about $50 on plastic crack. We forgot something though so we are gonna go back tomorrow. Which probably means we'll buy even more plastic crack. After all, the store is 20 min away, so I can't go there and not buy figs.



Which set did you get? Somehow I am guessing Blood War.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where'd everybody go?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where'd everybody go?




Dinner of oatmeal, watching some bad TV, but I'm back now.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which set did you get? Somehow I am guessing Blood War.



Bought one small blood war set, One lg Dragon Queen or whatever it is called set and then a few individual ones because our LGS opens some packages and sells them individually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dinner of oatmeal, watching some bad TV, but I'm back now.



Oatmeal for dinner? Thats odd. Did you add anything to it?


----------



## Wereserpent

I am here, I am just studying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am here, I am just studying.



Watcha studying Galeros?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Watcha studying Galeros?




Cultural Anthropology.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Cultural Anthropology.



interesting.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> interesting.




Yes, quite.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Are you focusing on a specific culture right now?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you focusing on a specific culture right now?




We are just talking about America and Commercial Culture right now.  We did talk about Tribal Cultures and Imperial Cultures earlier though. 

EDIT: I am going to bed now, see ya Hivers tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> EDIT: I am going to bed now, see ya Hivers tomorrow.



Sleep well and pleasant dreams.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oatmeal for dinner? Thats odd. Did you add anything to it?




It was Strawberries and Cream flavored oatmeal.  Because of that, I didn't add anything to it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It was Strawberries and Cream flavored oatmeal.  Because of that, I didn't add anything to it.



Sounds yummy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds yummy.




It was.


----------



## Dog Moon

So anyone here check out the Dreamcatcher minis yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So anyone here check out the Dreamcatcher minis yet?



I didn't know those were out yet.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I didn't know those were out yet.




I think they came out like last month or something like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think they came out like last month or something like that.



Ah. I'll have to check 'em out.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah. I'll have to check 'em out.




Some of them look kinda neat, but with dnd minis, not sure I'd have any reason to buy these...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Some of them look kinda neat, but with dnd minis, not sure I'd have any reason to buy these...



Oh, I thought you were referring to a dnd mini expansion.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you were referring to a dnd mini expansion.




Nope.  It's the new miniature game.  Don't really know much about it, but one of my friends says he checked it out and the idea behind it is stupid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I have some reviews that need to get done, so Iam out of here for the day. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have some reviews that need to get done, so Iam out of here for the day. See y'all tomorrow.




So I guess there's a point in time for everyone where they are all alone in this thread.  I guess this time is mine.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I've been asked a couple of times what I want for Christmas.  I have no idea what to tell people.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So I guess there's a point in time for everyone where they are all alone in this thread.  I guess this time is mine.



I am here for a few minutes.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So I've been asked a couple of times what I want for Christmas.  I have no idea what to tell people.



You are such a brat. I almost missed the reason you edited.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heh.  I just saw the thread proclaiming the dnd cartoon on dvd and saw November 7th.  I was like 'of 07!  Holy crap!' but then I noticed that the first post was in like July...  Resurrecting threads is annoying when that happens.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So I've been asked a couple of times what I want for Christmas.  I have no idea what to tell people.



Tell them sex toys. That could be funny. Then be sure to tell me what they say afterwards.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  I just saw the thread proclaiming the dnd cartoon on dvd and saw November 7th.  I was like 'of 07!  Holy crap!' but then I noticed that the first post was in like July...  Resurrecting threads is annoying when that happens.



Which one? The like ancient one that was out practically before you were born. LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are such a brat. I almost missed the reason you edited.




Hehe.  Actually, I was gonna add something to it, but then decided not to.  Before I went on, I was like, hey, I can still have fun.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tell them sex toys. That could be funny. Then be sure to tell me what they say afterwards.




Well, considering I wouldn't be able to say it without it obviously being funny, they'd simply laugh and then we'd continue our conversation.  I'd have to say something not so blatantly obvious, something that would make them actually question everything, like something they could ALMOST see me buying, but it has enough hint of absurdity that there would be doubt and perhaps confusion in their minds.  However, I can't think of what the perfect example would be off hand.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Which one? The like ancient one that was out practically before you were born. LOL




Is there a different one?  I remember watching some of the eps when I was younger.  Don't know if they were first time aired or reruns.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is there a different one?  I remember watching some of the eps when I was younger.  Don't know if they were first time aired or reruns.



That's the only one I know of. LOL I saw an episode of it a few weeks ago. It cracked me up.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, considering I wouldn't be able to say it without it obviously being funny, they'd simply laugh and then we'd continue our conversation.  I'd have to say something not so blatantly obvious, something that would make them actually question everything, like something they could ALMOST see me buying, but it has enough hint of absurdity that there would be doubt and perhaps confusion in their minds.  However, I can't think of what the perfect example would be off hand.



Hmmmm how about a subscription to Jugs or really freak em out by telling them you want a subscription to the American Girl magazine. Or something like that. That too could be fun. 

Seriously, I have no idea. I don't even know what I want for Christmas and I'm a chick so I should be easy.....wait that didn't come out right. You know what I mean. I already get most everything I want.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm a chick so I should be easy.....




Hrm, I think I know what I want for Christmas.    

[And I don't mean anyone in specific, btw.  ]


----------



## Aurora

ROFL


----------



## Aurora

I am headed to bed. G'Night Dog Moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL




I added that last bit after I realized you might think that I meant you personally, and I didn't want to freak you out any more than I already do.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am headed to bed. G'Night Dog Moon.




Night.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm.  So Word [Microsoft] thinks 'harry' is spelled incorrectly, and offers me incorrect alternatives: Harry, hurry, hardy, harpy, hairy.  APPARENTLY, someone never programmed 'harry' as in to harass, into Word.

Fortunately, Word has an 'Add to Dictionary' option.  

Used that a LOT, especially for names.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Used that a LOT, especially for names.




I know how that is.

Anyways, what is goig on this morning for all the Hivers?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I know how that is.
> 
> Anyways, what is going on this morning for all the Hivers?



I just got up about 20 min ago. We had a late night. For some reason Kylee has decided that she wants to get up many a night around 1am and cry/yell/talk at us for an hour. She sleeps in later when she does that though, so I guess it's not all bad. 

I think I am gonna go out (into the snow!!! Too bad it's just a dusting) and buy some bookshelves today. DShai and I own so many freaking books it is amazing. At our other house we had boxes and boxes of books that we didn't have enough bookshelves for, but in our new house we have plenty of room for shelves. Plus, he did sell some of his like 600 fantasy books that he said he wasn't going to re-read anytime in the near future and if he ever did want to, he'd just get em from the library. So that is what I am doing today and tonight I'll probably be getting ready for tomorrow night cause a couple of my girlfriends are coming over, and I'll be watching football. Big game tonight for this household. Our friend who is a Browns fan is coming over to watch. It should be interesting.


----------



## Aeson

Women getting together to watch football. A dream come true. My luck it would be like men getting together. A lot of farting, burping, beer drinking, high fives and dirty jokes.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Women getting together to watch football. A dream come true. My luck it would be like men getting together. A lot of *farting, burping, beer drinking, high fives and dirty jokes*.



LOL Your reading comprehension is getting the better of you again  Tonight I'll be getting ready for _tomorrow_ night when my girlfriends are coming over. I guess maybe I didn't write that clear enough.   Unfortunately, it wil be all men except for me here tonight. LOL These guys coming over tonight are pretty much all in my gaming group though so I am used to the bolded above.  I have switched over to being "one of the guys" in their books.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Your reading comprehension is getting the better of you again  Tonight I'll be getting ready for _tomorrow_ night when my girlfriends are coming over. I guess maybe I didn't write that clear enough.   Unfortunately, it wil be all men except for me here tonight. LOL These guys coming over tonight are pretty much all in my gaming group though so I am used to the bolded above.  I have switched over to being "one of the guys" in their books.



I read it the way I wanted it to read I guess.


----------



## Aurora

How goes it today everyone?


----------



## Wereserpent

The stupid school will not buy back half of my textbooks because they are switcing to new editions.  I would have pulled a Tourettes Guy( google it if you really want to know, make sure no kiddies are around and you are not at work), but I know that would get me kicked out of the store.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ah, another day in the hive. How are my favorite people today?


----------



## Aeson

I had an interesting dream the other night. In the dream I was sick with some type of plague. I seem to feel fine but everyone was saying I was sick and staying away. I wasn't allowed to leave the house which was for some reason my grandmother's house. Everyone else was fine. I was the only one  sick. A lot of dreams I have seem to start in my grandmother's house. The house isn't hers anymore. She passed away last year. My Aunt lives in it now but I still have dreams set in it.


----------



## Aeson

The hive is alive with the sound of pointless banter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had an interesting dream the other night. In the dream I was sick with some type of plague. I seem to feel fine but everyone was saying I was sick and staying away. I wasn't allowed to leave the house which was for some reason my grandmother's house. Everyone else was fine. I was the only one  sick. A lot of dreams I have seem to start in my grandmother's house. The house isn't hers anymore. She passed away last year. My Aunt lives in it now but I still have dreams set in it.



Maybe your grandmother is channeling your dreams?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The hive is alive with the sound of pointless banter.



I wouldn't say pointless. Just many conversations happening at once. Think of the hive as the EnWorld equivalent of the NYSE.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe your grandmother is channeling your dreams?



I don't think so. Another odd thing is, neither of my Grandparents are ever in the dreams. It's just their house.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think so. Another odd thing is, neither of my Grandparents are ever in the dreams. It's just their house.



Was the house built on top of anything? i.e. Indian Graveyard


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had an interesting dream the other night. In the dream I was sick with some type of plague. I seem to feel fine but everyone was saying I was sick and staying away. I wasn't allowed to leave the house which was for some reason my grandmother's house. Everyone else was fine. I was the only one  sick. A lot of dreams I have seem to start in my grandmother's house. The house isn't hers anymore. She passed away last year. My Aunt lives in it now but I still have dreams set in it.







			
				dreammoods.com said:
			
		

> To dream that you or others are sick, denotes discordance and trouble in your life. It may also signal a part of yourself that needs to be healed, either physically or mentally. Perhaps you are wallowing in your own self-pity. You need to quit feeling sorry for yourself.



 (ummm ouch. Don't shoot the messenger)   

Are you comfortable in your grandmother's house? Or perhaps, was she someone you could or _would_ have gone to when she was alive if something was wrong in your life? If that is the case, that could be why when your subconscience decides to "clue you in to something that's wrong" it starts you off there.

I have always been very interested in dream interpretation. I guess it comes from that whole recurring nightmare thing. *shrug*


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> The stupid school will not buy back half of my textbooks because they are switcing to new editions.  I would have pulled a Tourettes Guy( google it if you really want to know, make sure no kiddies are around and you are not at work), but I know that would get me kicked out of the store.



Are there any independant bookstores around you that will? I know right across from our university there is a bookstore that buys and sells textbooks as competition to the school's bookstore. They might buy them. 
That's the thing that always pissed me off about school. You pay through the nose for these damn books and you KNOW they are making a gigantic effing profit off of poor college students.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Was the house built on top of anything? i.e. Indian Graveyard



Nope. Not to my knowledge anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> (ummm ouch. Don't shoot the messenger)
> 
> Are you comfortable in your grandmother's house? Or perhaps, was she someone you could or _would_ have gone to when she was alive if something was wrong in your life? If that is the case, that could be why when your subconscience decides to "clue you in to something that's wrong" it starts you off there.



Interesting thoughts. I guess you would say I feel comfortable there. It was a nice safe place with many good memories.

My Grandmother was that type that you see on cards and TV. You never leave her house hungry. She was kind and quiet. My Grandfather was always there to help when you needed it. My car broke down and he came to help when I was in high school. I miss them both very much.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are there any independant bookstores around you that will? I know right across from our university there is a bookstore that buys and sells textbooks as competition to the school's bookstore. They might buy them.
> That's the thing that always pissed me off about school. You pay through the nose for these damn books and you KNOW they are making a gigantic effing profit off of poor college students.




They will, but for the pidly price of three dollars on one of them.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> They will, but for the pidly price of three dollars on one of them.



That blows. I guess something is better than nothing though if you will never need to reference them again (I have kept many of my textbooks for this reason). Have you checked into selling them online?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> That blows. I guess something is better than nothing though if you will never need to reference them again (I have kept many of my textbooks for this reason). Have you checked into selling them online?




I doubt that many people would buy because of the edition switch.  That and it would be too difficult to arrange( Things in my family would prevent me from doing so).  I did sell my English book for three bucks.  I used one dollar of it to buy a soda.


----------



## Mycanid

[[Emerges from beneath the earth ever]]

Well hello folks ... I'll only be around for a little bit, but I wanted to say hi at least.

By the way ... I am still hoping to get a laptop for Christmas (maybe the company will surprise me with one?  ).

How's things with you all otherwise?


----------



## Aeson

Hey Myc,

I had mushrooms in my lunch today. They're not related to you are they?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey Myc,
> 
> I had mushrooms in my lunch today. They're not related to you are they?




Did you have a stomach burned straight through by acid?    If so, then they probably are....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How's things with you all otherwise?



Hey, Mycanid. I'm doing great. How about yourself?


----------



## Mycanid

I was wondering when someone would pop up.    I'mma doing okay Frukathka - how 'bout yerself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was wondering when someone would pop up.    I'mma doing okay Frukathka - how 'bout yerself?



Just getting back on solids. I think I'm gonna stay away from the coffee for a couple days.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just getting back on solids. I think I'm gonna stay away from the coffee for a couple days.  :\




Yeesh. Sounds good to me. Two cups a day is my max. Three and I get all jittery.

I am thinking of uploading a pic of Kaboodle! Like to see the vicious feline?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am thinking of uploading a pic of Kaboodle! Like to see the vicious feline?



Sounds good!!    Has Kaboodle gotten any cuter? Is Kaboodle [really] vicious?


----------



## Mycanid

Nah ... she is getting sweeter by the day. She is getting into playful and exploratory mode, so I'm letting her wander through a few other rooms. She was curious and cautious in her exploring - I was giggling to myself for much of the time. Here she is:


----------



## Mycanid

Camera flash got her right in her left eye ... looks like the poor thing has a cataract!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Awwww, now that is certainly a cute kitten. I've got a soft spot for little black cats, don't know why though. Does she get into tight spots and boxes and try to nap in them?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Camera flash got her right in her left eye ... looks like the poor thing has a cataract!



I picked up on that right away. My parent's camers is the same way.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Awwww, now that is certainly a cute kitten. I've got a soft spot for little black cats, don't know why though. Does she get into tight spots and boxes and try to nap in them?




No ... not yet ... I fill up a large olive oil jug with boiling water and wrap it in a towel and then put it in a box. She likes to sleep on top or next to the bundle. Kind of a way of making them feel secure a 'la a "surrogate mother" believe it or not. It works.  Otherwise the cats get a bit ... err ... neurotic?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I picked up on that right away. My parent's camers is the same way.




Yah ... I got a Sony Cybershot digital camera. Never HAVE taken the time to figure out how to use the silly thing.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... not yet ... I fill up a large olive oil jug with boiling water and wrap it in a towel and then put it in a box. She likes to sleep on top or next to the bundle. Kind of a way of making them feel secure a 'la a "surrogate mother" believe it or not. It works.  Otherwise the cats get a bit ... err ... neurotic?



If I ever get the chance, I am going to have to try that with my cat. Definetely sounds interesting.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If I ever get the chance, I am going to have to try that with my cat. Definetely sounds interesting.




Hmm ... never tried it on a grown up cat - only kittens. I am sure the kitty would like the warmth if nothing else. Just make sure: 1. The plastic of the battle is "tough" so it doesn't melt when you pour the boiling water in, and 2. the lid on the bottle goes on tight, tight, tight! Esp. with a bigger, older cat....

Pow! A huge puddle of boiling water and an unhappy feline.

Not fun....


----------



## Mycanid

btw ... I can't tell you how hard it was to get her to stand still so I could take that shot!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... never tried it on a grown up cat - only kittens. I am sure the kitty would like the warmth if nothing else. Just make sure: 1. The plastic of the battle is "tough" so it doesn't melt when you pour the boiling water in, and 2. the lid on the bottle goes on tight, tight, tight! Esp. with a bigger, older cat....
> 
> Pow! A huge puddle of boiling water and an unhappy feline.
> 
> Not fun....



 Yeah. Its funny thinking about it, but once it happens, not so much.

I'd have to especially careful with Fruity, her hind nails are long and sharp enough to leave deep festering wounds. Noody want to trim them, cause she'll have a fit.


----------



## Mycanid

Before I forget - thanks for the link in the other thread Frukathka. Duh ... I should've thought of that one.

Isn't it interesting how the past few days it seems only you and I are in the Hive this time of day?

Everyone else just kinda vanishes into a localized virtual Bermuda Triangle or something....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Before I forget - thanks for the link in the other thread Frukathka. Duh ... I should've thought of that one.



No prob. Love helping out.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Isn't it interesting how the past few days it seems only you and I are in the Hive this time of day?



My guess is they are off doing stuff or getting back from work.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Everyone else just kinda vanishes into a localized virtual Bermuda Triangle or something....



Couldn't tell ya.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm going to check the mailbox. I'll be back in a bit.


----------



## Mycanid

No worries sir ... no worries. I was just going to start winding things up anyway. It's past 5pm where I am and the work day is done.

Perhaps I will have an opportunity to re-connect to the hive tomorrow, eh? 

Take care all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No worries sir ... no worries. I was just going to start winding things up anyway. It's past 5pm where I am and the work day is done.
> 
> Perhaps I will have an opportunity to re-connect to the hive tomorrow, eh?
> 
> Take care all.



Later, Mycanid. Have a good evening and be sure to give Kaboodle a kiss for me.


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry ... had to tell a really stupid joke I heard the other day in another thread. See you later!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nah ... she is getting sweeter by the day. She is getting into playful and exploratory mode, so I'm letting her wander through a few other rooms. She was curious and cautious in her exploring - I was giggling to myself for much of the time. Here she is:



Oh my Mycanid. She is beautiful! I love black cats.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What have you been up to Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What have you been up to Aurora?



Went over to a friend's house to help him set up his surround sound system. He is getting his basement finished and needed to know where to run all the speaker wires and that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How did that go?


----------



## Dog Moon

Yes, your day is now complete.  Dog Moon is in the house!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yes, your day is now complete.  Dog Moon is in the house!




And no, there isn't someone yelling 'Who let the Dog Moon out!?' when I leave.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Teh Dog is here!!


----------



## Wereserpent

What is everyone doing now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> What is everyone doing now?



I am sifting through the Spells in the homebrew forum. Specifically I'm looking for those fertility spells Quickleaf wrote up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing Galeros? Did you have a good day?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Specifically I'm looking for those fertility spells Quickleaf wrote up.



Found 'em!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Found 'em!!




Congrats...I guess.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing Galeros? Did you have a good day?




I suppose so...a week from tomorrow I am going back home for Winter Break.  I guess that is a good thing?  

I am just preppring for finals and trying to find something fun to do in between studying.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I suppose so...a week from tomorrow I am going back home for Winter Break.  I guess that is a good thing?



Definetely. Let me be the first to wish you a safe flight home.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Definetely. Let me be the first to wish you a safe flight home.




Safe Drive(Though I am not actually driving).


----------



## Wereserpent

Good Night everyone, I am going to bed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Safe Drive(Though I am not actually driving).



Someone (parent?) coming to pick you up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Good Night everyone, I am going to bed.



For serious?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm gonna watch some TV. I'll be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Safe Drive(Though I am not actually driving).




ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How did that go?



Fine, seeing as DShai did all the work   I talked to friend's wife and watched Kylee and their son play. It was cute. DShai is the audiophile. I honestly couldnt care less about that stuff. My ears can't tell much of a difference. Except with Bose. Bose sucks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fine, seeing as DShai did all the work   I talked to friend's wife and watched Kylee and their son play. It was cute. DShai is the audiophile. I honestly couldnt care less about that stuff. My ears can't tell much of a difference. Except with Bose. Bose sucks.



Indeed. My mom recently bought a bose through QVC for $800. I thought it'd be cool. After a week's use of listeining, we've decided to return it.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Indeed. My mom recently bought a bose through QVC for $800. I thought it'd be cool. After a week's use of listeining, we've decided to return it.



I most certainly would. Bose is all mid-range. you lose your high-highs and your low-lows with any of their speakers and systems. In reality, they are fine for older people who's hearing isn't as good because they can't really hear the highs and lows well anymore, but to anyone with good hearing you can tell the differece. I have to admit that with most speakers and recievers I can't tell much of a difference when I hear them seperately, but DShai used to sell audio equipment at Circuit City years and years ago and he had it set up so you could listen to one thing and switch around through the different recievers and speakers to truly compare. When I was in that room, I could tell the difference.

I guess it also depends on what kind of music you listen to. If all you listen to is rap, then buy crap because distortion doesn't really affect it all that much.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> ROAD TRIP!!!!




ROAD TRIP TO DOG MOON"S HOUSE/APARTMENT!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> ROAD TRIP TO DOG MOON"S HOUSE/APARTMENT!!!!!



I can think of better places to visit than a dog house.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can think of better places to visit than a dog house.



True, but there are worse places as well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> ROAD TRIP TO DOG MOON"S HOUSE/APARTMENT!!!!!




Awww, wouldn't be as fun for me cause I'd only be joining the road trip at the very end: when the road and the trip were finished.

Although if it was but one stop of a long road trip, I'm all for it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> True, but there are worse places as well.




Darn straight!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Darn straight!




I am thinking it would be funny if I actually did show up at Dog Moon's House/Apartment.....


----------



## Aurora

Minnesota is cold. Colder than Ohio even. A road trip somewhere warm would be much nicer.


----------



## Aeson

I just had a rush of people come in. It wouldn't have been so bad if my Dad was still here. He's been coming in to help but he has to leave at 3 to go to work. I sent him home at 1 because it was slow and that's when the "fun" started. I knew it would.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Minnesota is cold. Colder than Ohio even. A road trip somewhere warm would be much nicer.



It'll be around 60 here tomorrow. Is that warmer?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Minnesota is cold. Colder than Ohio even. A road trip somewhere warm would be much nicer.




Yeah, just make sure to stop and pick me up on the way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Only 9 posts since I was last here!?!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It'll be around 60 here tomorrow. Is that warmer?



Definitely.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It'll be around 60 here tomorrow. Is that warmer?




Yeah, definitely warmer.  Man, 60s would feel nice.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just had a rush of people come in. It wouldn't have been so bad if my Dad was still here. He's been coming in to help but he has to leave at 3 to go to work. I sent him home at 1 because it was slow and that's when the "fun" started. I knew it would.



Busy is a good thing.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only 9 posts since I was last here!?!



I've been busy. Get off my back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only 9 posts since I was last here!?!




I'm in the middle of work - taking a 3 minute break to clear my head - so that's why I'm not posting much.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only 9 posts since I was last here!?!



Would be more, but I have been gone all day. I am a bit of a gabber at times.   
We went to DShai's office party. I was up till 2am making my famous meatballs to bring to it.  There's another party tomorrow. It amazes me that the gov't can't put together an organized well-run Christmas party. Then again, I guess it doesn't. The upside: half of the 2K people in his building are air force, so I got to look at men in uniform all day. :drool:


----------



## Aeson

encyclopedia dramatica

I found this site. It is not kid or work friendly. I just think it's really funny. This is going to be my Wikipedia from now on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how is everybody today?


----------



## Jdvn1

Just wanted to jump in and say hi.

Hi!

I've been pretty busy. 

And... take a road trip down here! I don't mind being at the very end!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

exactly what part of Texas do you live in Jdvn1? I ask because I'll be there next year on vacation with my family. Maybe we could get together.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to jump in and say hi.
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I've been pretty busy.
> 
> And... take a road trip down here! I don't mind being at the very end!



We've missed you around here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And... take a road trip down here! I don't mind being at the very end!




Man, that would be totally awesome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We've missed you around here.



I know I certainly have. The hive just isn't the same without Jdvn1.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know I certainly have. The hive just isn't the same without Jdvn1.



He could at least get one of the clones to post for him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He could at least get one of the clones to post for him.



Absolutely. With an army of clones, everything is possible.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Absolutely. With an army of clones, everything is possible.




With an army of clones, you could have a mass seppuku party.  If it's not fun, well, you don't need to do it again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> With an army of clones, you could have a mass seppuku party.  If it's not fun, well, you don't need to do it again.



Exactly. Though, I know I'd have fun at mass seppuku party.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly. Though, I know I'd have fun at mass seppuku party.



Heck, I'd have fun at _any_ party.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, where the heck did everyone go?!  :\


----------



## Knight Otu

To a mass seppuku party, per chance?


----------



## Aeson

I'm here. It's a busier than normal Friday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> To a mass seppuku party, per chance?



Then why didn't they tell me thaey were goiung?    Ialways get left holding the bag.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm here. It's a busier than normal Friday.



HYow much busier? If cutomers were apples, would say a an apple tree during spring walked through your door today?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> HYow much busier? If cutomers were apples, would say a an apple tree during spring walked through your door today?



Between 1pm and 5pm I had about 12 people come in. That is more than normal by a factor of 3. Several of them had 3 or more things they needed shipped.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> To a mass seppuku party, per chance?




Think they'll be back?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Think they'll be back?



They'd better.


----------



## Wereserpent

I feel unloved.

Everytime I leave here to go do something else everyone comes out of hiding.


----------



## Knight Otu

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They'd better.



'tis their favorite haunt.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They'd better.




Damn strait, they better.  

I'm not cleaning up after a mass sepuku party.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I feel unloved.
> 
> Everytime I leave here to go do something else everyone comes out of hiding.



We don't like you anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I hate to post and run but my weekly pizza people are coming over soon and I need to get cleaned up. I'll be back tonight, just don't when.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Damn strait, they better.
> 
> I'm not cleaning up after a mass sepuku party.



You don't even clean up after yourself.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't even clean up after yourself.




You don't know how right you are.


----------



## Knight Otu

Galeros said:
			
		

> I feel unloved.
> 
> Everytime I leave here to go do something else everyone comes out of hiding.



*hides*


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how is everybody today?



My throat hurts a little but I think it is just from being out in the cold too much today. 
I just put together the Christmas tree, but I haven't decorated it yet. I snapped a few pics of Kylee by it since she is in her Christmas dress from the party today. See.


----------



## Aurora

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *hides*



ROFL


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> You don't know how right you are.



Hey Heckler! Are there any good gaming shops in Cinci?


----------



## Wereserpent

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Aurora

HEY, I forgot to tell you guys I am an aunt! *beams*

My sister had twins 2 days ago. Both girls. Avalynn Rose and Brinley Grace are doing great, as is my sister.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My throat hurts a little but I think it is just from being out in the cold too much today.
> I just put together the Christmas tree, but I haven't decorated it yet. I snapped a few pics of Kylee by it since she is in her Christmas dress from the party today. See.



I hope you don't mind. I looked at some of the other pictures you had. I like the pregnancy one. How was the effect done? It is cool.

Kylee looks very cute in her dress.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> HEY, I forgot to tell you guys I am an aunt! *beams*
> 
> My sister had twins 2 days ago. Both girls. Avalynn Rose and Brinley Grace are doing great, as is my sister.





Congratz!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> HEY, I forgot to tell you guys I am an aunt! *beams*
> 
> My sister had twins 2 days ago. Both girls. Avalynn Rose and Brinley Grace are doing great, as is my sister.



Congratz. First time being an Aunt? It's a big responsibility. You have to be the one that let's them get away with anything.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind. I looked at some of the other pictures you had. I like the pregnancy one. How was the effect done? It is cool.
> 
> Kylee looks very cute in her dress.



I don't mind at all. You probably saw some of my digi scrapbooking stuff then. That pic is of my sister. At 4 weeks and then 17 weeks pregnant. SHE WAS HUGE by the end! But normally you are if you are carrying twins. She did it by using her 4 week pic as the backdrop and then putting hte 17 week pic on top and then reducing the opacity so the pic underneath would show through. Pretty easy with the right photo manipulation software.

And thank you.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Heckler! Are there any good gaming shops in Cinci?




mmmyep.

Clifton Comics and Games is a nice little store near UC campus.  Its a few blocks from my apartment so that's where I usually go.

Yottaquest is on Hamilton Ave. in Mt. Healthy.  It has more products and tourneys, but I don't get up that way very often.

Acme Games was out on Beechmont.  It was alright back in the day but I heard they had a change in management and things started going downhill.  I haven't been there in years, I'm not even sure if they're still open.

Comic Book World keeps a good amount of product on hand, but they don't have any space to play or hang out.  I think they're on Montana, but I haven't been there in a long time.

There's probably a few other small stores around.  That's all I can think of.

When I was a kid we used to go to the Tin Soldier up your way.  Do you know if its still open?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Congratz. First time being an Aunt? It's a big responsibility. You have to be the one that let's them get away with anything.



On my side of the family it is my first time being an aunt. I was the first one to have a kid of my siblings. DShai's brother had kids before I even met him (devil children is what I call them) and other than that DShai's sister has one kid.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> When I was a kid we used to go to the Tin Soldier up your way.  Do you know if its still open?



Nope, Tin Soldier went the way of the dodo. We still have the Bookery though. In fact, we are planning a Ohio Gameday that is gonna be there on a Saturday in the end of Feb. You should come. We'll be posting the info for it here on ENW in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind. I looked at some of the other pictures you had.



Oh, and there isn't a single pic of me in there  LOL


----------



## Heckler

Kewl.  I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't mind at all. You probably saw some of my digi scrapbooking stuff then. That pic is of my sister. At 4 weeks and then 17 weeks pregnant. SHE WAS HUGE by the end! But normally you are if you are carrying twins. She did it by using her 4 week pic as the backdrop and then putting hte 17 week pic on top and then reducing the opacity so the pic underneath would show through. Pretty easy with the right photo manipulation software.
> 
> And thank you.



I did see the scrap booking and the drawings. Did you do the drawings? Very nice.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, and there isn't a single pic of me in there  LOL



That is a big let down.  

I'll say this. I hope Kylee got your looks.  No, I'm kidding. Dshai is a good looking fellow.

3000 posts. That means a new level right?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did see the scrap booking and the drawings. Did you do the drawings? Very nice.



Yes. The one of my fireplace wall is by far the best. They were for a class so I half-assed all of them. I suck at shading, but I have been working on it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is a big let down.
> 
> I'll say this. I hope Kylee got your looks.  No, I'm kidding. Dshai is a good looking fellow.



She looks very much like me. Luckily.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 3000 posts. That means a new level right?



Adding edits? LOL

Yep. 2nd level.


----------



## Aurora

Dinnertime! I'll be back later!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes. The one of my fireplace wall is by far the best. They were for a class so I half-assed all of them. I suck at shading, but I have been working on it.



It is nice. Looks like you put some detail in it. Your worst is better than my best I'm sure. I can't even draw stick figures.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Adding edits? LOL
> 
> Yep. 2nd level.



It was an after thought. I'm not trying to up my post count.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dinnertime! I'll be back later!



Time for me to go also. Time to go home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was an after thought. I'm not trying to up my post count.



You would.


----------



## Wereserpent

I know a deep, dark secret about you Frukathka!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> HEY, I forgot to tell you guys I am an aunt! *beams*
> 
> My sister had twins 2 days ago. Both girls. Avalynn Rose and Brinley Grace are doing great, as is my sister.




Phooey! I am SOOOOO jealous!    Wish my brothers would hurry up with it all. I am impatiently waiting to be an uncle and to have nieces and nephews to spoil rotten!

Am back for a little bit and ... DRAT ... hafta reboot the computer. Back in a bit.


----------



## Wereserpent

Gonna see a movie now, be back later.


----------



## Mycanid

There ... friend of mine who works at Microsoft sent me an early Christmas gift ... a "whoop-dee-doo" keyboard (read ergonomic) and a REALLY nice and accurate laser mouse. Had to reboot the silly machine for them to fully install though.   

Ah well ... how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Aurora

Hey Mycanid!

I was at the grocery last night and came across Enoki mushrooms. Ever cooked with those before?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I know a deep, dark secret about you Frukathka!



He's actually a she?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Mycanid!
> 
> I was at the grocery last night and came across Enoki mushrooms. Ever cooked with those before?




Hello there my good madam! 

Enoki mushrooms? Books I have call 'em velvet feet. No ... I personally never have. I have had them in salads before, though. They are "crunchier" than most mushrooms. Some people consider them a gourmet food, I am told.

Lessee ... here's a web site that might help for how to prepare them:

http://www.goldengourmetmushrooms.com/enoki.html


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I know a deep, dark secret about you Frukathka!



Spill!!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello there my good madam!
> 
> Enoki mushrooms? Books I have call 'em velvet feet. No ... I personally never have. I have had them in salads before, though. They are "crunchier" than most mushrooms. Some people consider them a gourmet food, I am told.
> 
> Lessee ... here's a web site that might help for how to prepare them:
> 
> http://www.goldengourmetmushrooms.com/enoki.html



Interesting info. Thank you very much.


----------



## Aurora

I'll probably stop in every now and then, but I have a friend over till prolly pretty late, so I can't chat much. Everyone have a superb evening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's actually a she?



Pfff! Hardly, and I've got the package to prove it.


----------



## Mycanid

I must admit that it is kind of strange to be regarded by my fellow gamers as a mushroom cooking savant.  

Well anyway ma'am ... how are you doing this evening?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'll probably stop in every now and then, but I have a friend over till prolly pretty late, so I can't chat much. Everyone have a superb evening.



Have a great time. We'll see you later.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello again Frukathka!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit that it is kind of strange to be regarded by my fellow gamers as a mushroom cooking savant.
> 
> Well anyway ma'am ... how are you doing this evening?



See post above 

I am doing well. I am in for a busy weekend. Lots going on and only a week before Kylee's 2nd B-day party so lots of work to do too. Plus, I need to finish Christmas shopping. No rest for the weary. LOL


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> See post above
> 
> I am doing well. I am in for a busy weekend. Lots going on and only a week before Kylee's 2nd B-day party so lots of work to do too. Plus, I need to finish Christmas shopping. No rest for the weary. LOL




Okay ... well happy birthday to the kiddo! (I'm STILL jealous of your being an aunt, though!  ) I assume this is the one who dressed up like tinkerbell for halloween, yes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello again Frukathka!



How is it going Mycanid?


----------



## Mycanid

Pretty good sir ... pretty good.  A pleasure to see the hive has been burbling along in my absence.

Have this new keyboard/mouse combo and am not yet used to this ergonomic thingee...  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Have this new keyboard/mouse combo and am not yet used to this ergonomic thingee...  :\



I had one of those ergonomic keyboardsonce, a very long time ago. I couldn't get used to it. Thankfully it was returned before I couldn't get my money back for it.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... this is one of those "super fancy" ones, and is a gift from a good friend who lives in Seattle.

I'll give it a try for longer ... putting it on my lap seems to help some. The mouse is STUPENDOUS though ... alnost TOO sensitive.

Anyhoo ... I have noticed in another thread that you are dm'ing 10 people at once! Wow. You are definitely more talented at such things than I ever could be. I tip my cap (although I do not take it off ... that would be rather painful) to you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyhoo ... I have noticed in another thread that you are dm'ing 10 people at once! Wow. You are definitely more talented at such things than I ever could be. I tip my cap (although I do not take it off ... that would be rather painful) to you!



I have been DMing with the same group since '03. Some of the player's left the group, but one of our rules is, if you have to leave it, you have to find a replacement. Actually the group started with 5 people originally and it expanded slowly. It really isn't much of a challenge, though I do have to scale adventures to appropriate CRs and ERs. Overall, I look at as DMing 10 1 person parties first. That helps a lot.


----------



## Mycanid

I think the biggest party I ever dm'd was five. I played at a con MANY years back in a tournament with a party of 8 (and got 2nd place - beaten by a very ingenious spellcasting cleric!).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think the biggest party I ever dm'd was five. I played at a con MANY years back in a tournament with a party of 8 (and got 2nd place - beaten by a very ingenious spellcasting cleric!).



That is pretty good. What was the last Con you went to?


----------



## Mycanid

Well, I accidentily wandered into the first GenCon that took place in Indy ... I was visiting some friends in Indy itself and had NO idea it had moved from Milwaukie. I did no gaming, but went and visited a friend of mine who was working for Alderac entertainment company at the time to surprise him (I love surprises!) ....

Before that though I was only at one other - a small one in RIchester New York back in 1985 or so. THats where I got 2nd place.


----------



## Mycanid

Well lads and lasses - hafta run. See you all later!

Hmm ... what's for dinner?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well lads and lasses - hafta run. See you all later!
> 
> Hmm ... what's for dinner?  :\



Later Mycanid!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... well happy birthday to the kiddo! (I'm STILL jealous of your being an aunt, though!  ) I assume this is the one who dressed up like tinkerbell for halloween, yes?



Yep. She's the only one I got.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Did I miss a link to a gallery?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka.......You like.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Frukathka.......You like.....



What, what??!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did I miss a link to a gallery?



If you go to the pic I posted of Kylee in front of the Christmas tree and then on that page click where it says "Jennie527". It will take you to all the images I have on photobucket.com.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, what??!



penguins. You like penguins.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> penguins. You like penguins.



Well, of course that. But that is exactly a deep dark secret.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> If you go to the pic I posted of Kylee in front of the Christmas tree and then on that page click where it says "Jennie527". It will take you to all the images I have on photobucket.com.



What page was that on?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What page was that on?



Pg94 post 3730


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ah. She is quite a cutie. How old is she?


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Damn strait, they better.
> 
> I'm not cleaning up after a mass sepuku party.




Well if you were a part of it, you wouldn't HAVE to!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well if you were a part of it, you wouldn't HAVE to!



But Heckler and I weren't invited, even though we stated interest in at least having fun. Therefore, our dismay.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> But Heckler and I weren't invited, even though we stated interest in at least having fun. Therefore, our dismay.  :\




Yeah, forget this.  I'm taking my wakizashi and going home.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> exactly what part of Texas do you live in Jdvn1? I ask because I'll be there next year on vacation with my family. Maybe we could get together.



Houston. Do you know what time of year? That could be cool.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> We've missed you around here.



Awww, ditto. Hopefully my schedule will be lightening up in (relatively) short order. My PbP games are missing me, probably. Or, not, depending on how much I contribute to the party.  


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, that would be totally awesome.



Does that mean you're going for it? I don't have any place to put you guys up, but there are tons of things to do around here.


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know I certainly have. The hive just isn't the same without Jdvn1.



Yeah, it's better, right? 


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> He could at least get one of the clones to post for him.



Sorry, posting takes a back seat to world domination. 


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> To a mass seppuku party, per chance?



You're not so lucky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yeah, forget this.  I'm taking my wakizashi and going home.



Going home?!   Did I do or say somrthing to offend you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Houston. Do you know what time of year? That could be cool.



I'm not entirely sure. Let me get back to you on that. In the interim, lets talk about this over e-mail so our convo doesn't get lost in the hive.

frukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure. Let me get back to you on that. In the interim, lets talk about this over e-mail so our convo doesn't get lost in the hive.
> 
> frukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com



 Or, PM? Well, whichever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Or, PM? Well, whichever.



I'd prefer email.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Going home?!   Did I do or say somrthing to offend you?




No, dude, its a joke.  If we're not good enough to commit seppuku with the rest of them, we'll just pick up our stuff and go home.

Hmmm, ya know, if I gotta explain it it probably isn't that good of a joke...

And ritual suicide is kind of a heavy topic...

I'll just go see if OotS is up yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> And ritual suicide is kind of a heavy topic...



  true.


----------



## Jdvn1

Done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Done.



Okey-doke. I'm going out with the family tomorrow afternoon and to a dance tomorrow night and I have chores I need to do on Sunday, so I'll get back to you on Monday.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okey-doke. I'm going out with the family tomorrow afternoon and to a dance tomorrow night and I have chores I need to do on Sunday, so I'll get back to you on Monday.



 Ooh, a dance! Sounds like a blast! You can probably tell I've been busy too.  No rush, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No rush, right?



Right.   Plenty of time between now and until it actually happens.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right.   Plenty of time between now and until it actually happens.



 Any chance of bringing the whole Hive with you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Any chance of bringing the whole Hive with you?



Gordon Bennet! That would be a axial tilting event!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, what??!



Sour Kraut. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Knight Otu

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sour Kraut. Nasty stuff.



Hey!






I'm not sour!


----------



## Aeson

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sour!



*foot planted squarely in mouth*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> *foot planted squarely in mouth*



taking a cue from me huh?   


Good morning hive.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> taking a cue from me huh?
> 
> 
> Good morning hive.



My breath smells like foot most of the time. 

Morning. I'll let you know how good it is after I leave work.


----------



## Aeson

You can come to CM and chat with me and Kahuna Burger.


----------



## Dog Moon

Morning.


----------



## Aeson

You can come over to CM to chat also, Dog moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can come over to CM to chat also, Dog moon.




Naw.  Don't really care about CM.  Also, I should be leaving soon.  Will be gone until either VERY late tonight or tomorrow.  Gaming day!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Naw.  Don't really care about CM.  Also, I should be leaving soon.  Will be gone until either VERY late tonight or tomorrow.  Gaming day!



Sweet! have fun


----------



## Aeson

I have a game tomorrow.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, what??!




POWDERED MILK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> POWDERED MILK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hooray for powder milk biscuits


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hooray for powder milk biscuits



Powder milk biscuits? Interesting.


----------



## Mycanid

[[Emerges once again from the ground]]

Good morning lads and lasses!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Powder milk biscuits? Interesting.



From A Prarie Home Companion.


----------



## Mycanid

What is the "advertisement" they have on PHC about the rhubarb pie? That is, how does it go?

I recognize the powder milk biscuits, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... earlier I was talking with Frukathka about one of my favorite Christmas things I have done was dressing up in Ren Faire clothes and singing old Christmas carols and madrigals to folks. I actually found a pic of me from this time (1993 or so, I think)!

I am on the left, of course.


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive. I am here for a few and then I am gonna go take a nap.


----------



## megamania

...and hello Hive.  I am back and just "killed" two PCs.   Its been a good DM day.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a game tomorrow.




I had Game today.   Went a bit haywire in the game and the main player got to learn abit about Chaos Storms in my game.


----------



## Mycanid

Well hello Aurora and Mega. How are things today?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Naw.  Don't really care about CM.  Also, I should be leaving soon.  Will be gone until either VERY late tonight or tomorrow.  Gaming day!




Game days are Awesome.   I wish I could get more in.  Twice a month isn't enough.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well hello Aurora and Mega. How are things today?





Very good.   I have my internet back and I just finished another session of Creation Schema with the guys.  They left about 15 minutes ago so I'm still on a high.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> My breath smells like foot most of the time.
> .




Ugh!   I just dealt with a really nasty foot rot infection.   Naaaasty!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gordon Bennet! That would be a axial tilting event!




and the plates shift and soon the Bershire mountains become ocean front property.  The Sun Dance sea would reform as the mississippi river floods and spills then refills covering most of the lower mid-west.


----------



## megamania

Did I ever mention I once studied polar tilts in great depth?   It is a real thing folks and its not pretty.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Very good. I have my internet back and I just finished another session of Creation Schema with the guys. They left about 15 minutes ago so I'm still on a high.




I must admit that even though it never will replace face to face gaming for me ... comp gaming is better than nothing if you live way out in the middle of nowhere and/or you just are not able to swing regular sessions. I am happy for you Mega.

I hope things are going okay for you? [[Ponders what a concerned mushroom might look like?]] I still think of that thread you began some time back when you were having difficulties. Guess you kinda found a place in my memory. 

How are your CHristmas preparations going?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well hello Aurora and Mega. How are things today?



Things are good. I am cleaning and decorating this weekend. A friend came over and I did some christmas oraments and did some scrapbooking with her. No gaming this weekend for me, but DShai and I did play a game last night called Dungeonville. It was fun.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Things are good. I am cleaning and decorating this weekend. A friend came over and I did some christmas oraments and did some scrapbooking with her. No gaming this weekend for me, but DShai and I did play a game last night called Dungeonville. It was fun.




CHristmas ornaments ARE fun indeed!    Make any stringed popcorn perchance? Never worked for our family while I was growing up. I'd always be eating them.


----------



## Aurora

Mega, I talked my friend into buying Heroscape for her son for Christmas (he's 9). He wanted to learn D&D, but she would have to teach him and she is clueless. So, I figured Heroscape would be a good start. I remember you saying you play it with your kids. Are there any good online resources or should she just go with what is in the box?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> CHristmas ornaments ARE fun indeed!    Make any stringed popcorn perchance? Never worked for our family while I was growing up. I'd always be eating them.



LOL No, that wouldn't work for me either


----------



## Mycanid

Hmmm ... I've heard a lot about heroscape. esp. the awesome character generation tools. whaddaya you all think?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL No, that wouldn't work for me either




And scrapbook ... you mean old pics? I just found a bunch of old pics of myself, my family and friends yesterday ... guess I am kinda "dwarvish" in the sense that knowing about family and ancestry matters to me. A lot. Were you doing this? Looking at old pics and assembling them, perchance?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit that even though it never will replace face to face gaming for me ... comp gaming is better than nothing if you live way out in the middle of nowhere and/or you just are not able to swing regular sessions. I am happy for you Mega.
> 
> I hope things are going okay for you? [[Ponders what a concerned mushroom might look like?]] I still think of that thread you began some time back when you were having difficulties. Guess you kinda found a place in my memory.
> 
> How are your CHristmas preparations going?




Things are better than before by far.   The wife has soul searched and made a decision.   Finiases are still tight as we enter winter (and oil heating costs).   I can't buy any DnD until this spring.   But that stuff is not important, not like family.


Sorry if I scared folks.   I still think I need some headshrinking if only because I find myself very nonchalant about the whole suicide thing.   Crazy time for me.

X-mas goes well.   Began shopping in August and only have the wife left.   Next weekend I will take care of that   ....I hope.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Things are better than before by far. The wife has soul searched and made a decision. Finiases are still tight as we enter winter (and oil heating costs). I can't buy any DnD until this spring. But that stuff is not important, not like family.
> 
> Sorry if I scared folks. I still think I need some headshrinking if only because I find myself very nonchalant about the whole suicide thing. Crazy time for me.
> 
> X-mas goes well. Began shopping in August and only have the wife left. Next weekend I will take care of that.... I hope.




No my good sir ... you did not really "scare" me ... I guess I am just a little tender hearted about those kind of things, i.e. my heart went out to you.  Ah well....

Anyhoo ... I am VERY glad for you that things seem to be working out (and apologies, by the way, if I am bringing up uncomfortable things).

Boy do I remember about my dad's talking about the oil heating costs - growing up in upstate NY (where we also get our fair share of snow!) that thing was on a LOT.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mega, I talked my friend into buying Heroscape for her son for Christmas (he's 9). He wanted to learn D&D, but she would have to teach him and she is clueless. So, I figured Heroscape would be a good start. I remember you saying you play it with your kids. Are there any good online resources or should she just go with what is in the box?




I don't have it in my favorites anymore but by googling Heroscape there is a home page complete with means to order all sets and also-  a playtest section with rules and backstory.

Many new sets out too.... just in time for X-mas.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And scrapbook ... you mean old pics? I just found a bunch of old pics of myself, my family and friends yesterday ... guess I am kinda "dwarvish" in the sense that knowing about family and ancestry matters to me. A lot. Were you doing this? Looking at old pics and assembling them, perchance?



I do all kinds of photos. When I say scrapbooking I mean like this . I also do digital scrapbooking.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let's talk about something else. I had spaghetti for dinner! It was very yummy.
> 
> It is Friday! What is everyone doing this weekend?




Last weekend, our pirate group did the local XMas parade. It was cold and windy early but warmed up. I think the kids loved us.

This week, didn't have net access due to a hard drive crashing and taking the comp with it. Now working off the laptop which wasn't working either until last nite when a friend decided to remove the battery and then replace it. Then nearly tearing up my room to find the driver disc for the cable modem. 

Still working on the desktop comp. Not sure what I lost tho. Either gaming characters, pics, files,etc. or some music files and my DL'ed copies of Jericho I'd gotten.

And still haven't had my fill of blowing <bleep>  up due to no game and the just now getting the comp up...


----------



## Mycanid

Oh HO! That's lovely Aurora!  I can see why you might have had fun.

I have a friend who likes to do similiar things with Christmas cards. He prepares literally hundreds of cards, covering them with pressed flowers, stickers, stamps (that is, the ones with inkpads) and hand calligraphy.

I really like such "hand made" things too, but have not the inventiveness to do something like that.  :\  Guess that makes me appreciate it all the more when I see others do it.

You do other similiar things?


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Last weekend, our pirate group did the local XMas parade. It was cold and windy early but warmed up. I think the kids loved us.



1. How did you find a "pirate group"?
2. Do you actually pirate anything with said group?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Last weekend, our pirate group did the local XMas parade. It was cold and windy early but warmed up. I think the kids loved us.
> 
> This week, didn't have net access due to a hard drive crashing and taking the comp with it. Now working off the laptop which wasn't working either until last nite when a friend decided to remove the battery and then replace it. Then nearly tearing up my room to find the driver disc for the cable modem.
> 
> Still working on the desktop comp. Not sure what I lost tho. Either gaming characters, pics, files,etc. or some music files and my DL'ed copies of Jericho I'd gotten.
> 
> And still haven't had my fill of blowing <bleep>  up due to no game and the just now getting the comp up...




Oh ...    ... Major bummer. I hate it when a comp dies. Rebuilds can take some time too....

On the other hand the parade sounds like fun.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... I've heard a lot about heroscape. esp. the awesome character generation tools. whaddaya you all think?




I have played on maybe six occations with my kids.   They play it a lot at home and Tim and his classmates play it a lot at school.   It appears to be the new fad on the season for second grade.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah cause we know that's where all the hot chicks go. To the Library.




Last time I went to the library, they wanted to charge me for comp access because I was "out of the county".

So I haven't been back.
And what I like to read, usually I buy.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You do other similiar things?



I guess I am a "crafty" person. I do scrapbooking, card-making, I make altered items using the same supplies, I cross-stitch (not very often though), I make jewelery, I am learning to knit and crochet, and I do fresh and silk floral arranging. Among other things. 

And thank you


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And scrapbook ... you mean old pics? I just found a bunch of old pics of myself, my family and friends yesterday ... guess I am kinda "dwarvish" in the sense that knowing about family and ancestry matters to me. A lot. Were you doing this? Looking at old pics and assembling them, perchance?





Scapebooking is more than that.  It is decorating a page with normally photos but sometimes hand written quotes and the such.  I wife had a scrape booking party once.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA! Levelling up! YAY! Am officially second level. I think I'll take the level in bard, making me an elven (wood elf, of course) druid 1/bard 1 of NG alignment.

Of course I don't think I'll ever catch up to you Aurora, but such is life.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Scapebooking is more than that.  It is decorating a page with normally photos but sometimes hand written quotes and the such.



You forgot "and is a very expensive habit".


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess I am a "crafty" person. I do scrapbooking, card-making, I make altered items using the same supplies, I cross-stitch (not very often though), I make jewelery, I am learning to knit and crochet, and I do fresh and silk floral arranging. Among other things.
> 
> And thank you




I've done some x-stitching myself.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah HA! Levelling up! YAY! Am officially second level. I think I'll take the level in bard, making me an elven (wood elf, of course) druid 1/bard 1 of NG alignment.
> 
> Of course I don't think I'll ever catch up to you Aurora, but such is life.



Hooray! 

I do post a lot don't I.   It's because I love you guys so much.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1. How did you find a "pirate group"?
> 2. Do you actually pirate anything with said group?



1. go to China
2. CDs, DVDs, software.


----------



## megamania

Anyway- having lunch (a little late) and still thinking about the game a bit.  Wife got home a few minutes ago (thus the long delay from me).


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hooray!
> 
> I do post a lot don't I.   It's because I love you guys so much.



I'm gonna get teary eyed


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hooray!
> 
> I do post a lot don't I.   It's because I love you guys so much.




Awww    .... Mushrooms don't usually get such kindness showered in them.

I have not the talent to do any of the crocheting stuff.  :\


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hooray!
> 
> I do post a lot don't I.   It's because I love you guys so much.





 

Post more than most folks here but there are a few that are down-right crazy about it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Minnesota is cold. Colder than Ohio even. A road trip somewhere warm would be much nicer.





KEY WEST!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> 1. go to China
> 2. CDs, DVDs, software.




Hmmm ... I'm curious: how did you all dress up for the parade though?


----------



## Aurora

I am almost up to a 1 post per day average. LOL


----------



## megamania

Too bad I don't level up like the real game.   I get maybe 25 XP per time I visit here where I just handed out 2450 XP to the group.


----------



## Aurora

I find it annoying that there are a couple people in our group that every time we game go "have we leveled yet?"


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am almost up to a 1 post per day average. LOL



That is messed up.....  until I do the math and at 4 years.... 1460 days....  I'm averaging 3 a day....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find it annoying hat there are a couple people in our group that every times we game go "have we leveled yet?"





The lil' munchkins !!!!!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... I'm curious: how did you all dress up for the parade though?





and was it Chinese _Junk_ or european _ship_?


----------



## Aeson

How was the party Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How was the party Aurora?



OK. Kylee was so scared of Santa. It was hilaious. I got a pic of her sitting of his lap covering her eyes. LOL


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK. Kylee was so scared of Santa. It was hilaious. I got a pic of her sitting of his lap covering her eyes. LOL




kids are like that.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK. Kylee was so scared of Santa. It was hilaious. I got a pic of her sitting of his lap covering her eyes. LOL



LOL

Kids seem afraid of Santa. I guess it's because he's a stranger.


----------



## Aurora

All right, I am gonna go take a nap. See you all later.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK. Kylee was so scared of Santa. It was hilaious. I got a pic of her sitting of his lap covering her eyes. LOL




Poor Kylee! 

Interesting how some kids are just scared by adults with beards, eh?

I've encountered that one many times myself....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right, I am gonna go take a nap. See you all later.




Think I'll sign off for a little bit here too. Adios folks.


----------



## megamania

Thursday, even with freezing rain and snow mixed, we went to the school holiday show.  (NOT christmas... too offensive)

Little kids are great in these.  Either they are shell shocked in fear and nerves or they become a total ham.   My kids are hams.

1st grade won the best moment this year.  The one kid was so nervous he closed his eyes but continued to sing.   Mid song the kids lost it and stopped singing....except for him.  Once all of the audiance began laughing and clapping he opened his eyes and nearly fell off the stage knowing he just did a solo show.

3rd grade I was waiting for the one kid to blow chunks.  He was obviously going to lose it near the end.

I am such a sadomastist.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right, I am gonna go take a nap. See you all later.





bye


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Think I'll sign off for a little bit here too. Adios folks.





bye


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Kids seem afraid of Santa. I guess it's because he's a stranger.





Some santas are stranger than others.....


----------



## megamania

Wife wants juice.  Gotta go.





why can't she go?   why doesn't she get me my soda?

Bye.


----------



## megamania

Wife got her juice.  I got my soda.  Had dinner.   Played Sorry with the kids and return to find.... no one.....



WAKE UP HIVE!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Wife got her juice.  I got my soda.  Had dinner.   Played Sorry with the kids and return to find.... no one.....
> 
> 
> 
> WAKE UP HIVE!!!!!




NO!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Hi me, how are you?


----------



## Wereserpent

I am fine, how about you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Good, what have you been up to lately?


----------



## Wereserpent

Nothing much, just studying and trying to keep from being bored.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ahh, that is what I have been doing too.  Man, we sure do have a lot in common.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yep, we sure do.

What else are you doing?


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am reading a book called *Kaz the Minotaur now*.


----------



## Wereserpent

Really?  Me too.


----------



## Wereserpent

We sure do seem to know a lot about each other.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yeah, we do.  I wonder why that is?


----------



## Aeson

lol

You're turning into Megamania.


----------



## Wereserpent

Maybe because we are the same person?


----------



## Wereserpent

That is probably it.

What should we do now?


----------



## Aeson

That's scary.


----------



## Wereserpent

I do not know.  You decide what we should do.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I have nothing else to do, so let us stay here for now.


----------



## Wereserpent

That sounds like a fine plan for now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Seen any good movies lately?


----------



## Wereserpent

No, not really.  You?


----------



## Aeson

Watch Mythbusters


----------



## Wereserpent

Nothing of interest I am afraid to say.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am growing a bit bored, but since there is nothing else to do, let us keep talking.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yes, that sounds like the best thing to do for now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Have any work to do?


----------



## Wereserpent

No, nothing really.


----------



## Wereserpent

I recommend you find something to do.


----------



## Wereserpent

So, how is Kaz the Minotaur?


----------



## Wereserpent

It is excellent so far.


----------



## Wereserpent

That is good.


----------



## Wereserpent

Have you read anything else good lately?


----------



## Wereserpent

Kiln People is a good novel.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well, I am reading a book called *Kaz the Minotaur now*.




good book.


Don't mind me.   It's only Professor Xavier.


----------



## Wereserpent

Really? I heard it was good.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yes, it is quite good.  I will try and pick up some of David Brin's other novels when I can.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> You're turning into Megamania.





Like the Hive.... My craziness.... my mania consumes all in its path.


----------



## Wereserpent

That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yes, it does.  Now if only I had enough money to buy all the books I want.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Watch Mythbusters




Watched Basic on DVD last night....eh.  okay movie.


Looking forward to the Eragon movie.  Comes out this week I believe.


----------



## Wereserpent

Say, have you noticed that we like the same things?


----------



## Wereserpent

Why yes I have.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes, it does.  Now if only I had enough money to buy all the books I want.





alas.... a common aliment on EN World......


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I think I must be off now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh, ok then, bye.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bye,

I hope to see you again soon my friend.  It was a pleasure speaking to you again.


----------



## megamania

"Mr. Mania.... I believe we have lost dear ol' Galeros.  What should we ever do?"

"Wake him up by shouting?"

"I believe that is what brought Galeros here in truth.   Maybe louder.   Together... on 3

1

2

"Wait!   ON three or after saying three?"

"Oh please after three..."

1

2

3

WAKE UP EVERYONE AND SNAP OUT OF IT FOR THOSE HERE BUT NOT HERE!!!!


"I think they heard us."

"What?"

"I said I think They Heard us?"

"What?   My ears are ringing...."


".....oh never mind.   Hello Galeros.  How goes the mania.   Isn't it great to be free?"


----------



## Wereserpent

I suppose so, but I was just playing the most lovely game of Cricket.


----------



## megamania

Mega  "I think we were just dis'd"

Mania  "Nah."

Mega "No really.   We were mocked then Galeros left us."

Mania ".........  :\  :\  :\          ...."

Mega  "Well...?   What can we do?"

Mania  "he....he....heheee.... hahahahahahahahah   hee...hee....not funny...."

Mega "......."

Mania   " bounty......   yes a bounty will do."


----------



## megamania

Something is wrong with my computer......


----------



## megamania

hee hee hee


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I suppose so, but I was just playing the most lovely game of Cricket.




talking to me....?

huh....?

am I really crazy....?


Here at EN World but playing ....with Crickets....?   Is that like salting slugs or pulling wings off of flies?


just kidding.   How goes things?


----------



## Aurora

I'M AWAKE! I'M AWAKE! 
Oh, you weren't talking to me.


----------



## megamania

If you can hear us we was ah talkin' ta ya.


How was the nappy-poo?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> If you can hear us we was ah talkin' ta ya.
> 
> 
> How was the nappy-poo?



It was great. I slept for about 2 hours. Then we went to dinner, Best Buy, and Wal Mart.


----------



## Aurora

What does your new avatar say?
Oh, and it took long enough for you to respond to my PM! LOL


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was great. I slept for about 2 hours. Then we went to dinner, Best Buy, and Wal Mart.






ewwww..... shopping.   We likes the shopping places......



EDITORIAL NOTE [ Mega and Mania are enjoying their first CAFFINATED drink in about four days.   I am sure you see little change in behavior and there is some it will pass by soon enough.   Back to your regularly schelduled Hivemind]


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What does your new avatar say?
> Oh, and it took long enough for you to respond to my PM! LOL




That's only my second ever PM in the 4 years of being here.   Plus I was without the internet for 24 hours.  Bills suck.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> That's only my second ever PM in the 4 years of being here.   Plus I was without the internet for 24 hours.  Bills suck.




Bills as pay now or we shut it off and the football kind.   

"Them dare are fintin' wards sonnyboi"


uh oh.... my conversation with Galeros has created a third personality!   I hope its not a girl!


----------



## megamania

Big Foot


----------



## Aeson

Anyone want to join the chat on CM? It's really hopping.


----------



## megamania

"Tha sopposed ta be funny Boi?!?"



Mega and Mania......   silence and shuffle to other side of mind.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone want to join the chat on CM? It's really hopping.



too many people in there.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone want to join the chat on CM? It's really hopping.




No connection and iffy on some of what I hear about it.  Sounds like too much dirty laundry is aired there.   I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## megamania

I hope I didn't offend Galeros.   That was not my intension.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> too many people in there.



We could use ENWorld's chat. No one else does.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We could use ENWorld's chat. No one else does.




Chat lines are more confusing that Hivemind threads.......  or is that just me?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> We could use ENWorld's chat. No one else does.



ROFL. I have gone in there a couple of times, but I never recognize anyone in there at all.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't offend Galeros.   That was not my intension.....





beginning to think I put it on too thick this time and drove everyone away........


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL. I have gone in there a couple of times, but I never recognize anyone in there at all.



I never used it. I didn't think anyone did


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never used it. I didn't think anyone did



There's like 15 people in there now. I just went and looked.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> beginning to think I put it on too thick this time and drove everyone away........



away to where? i am still here.


----------



## Aurora

I am eating chocolate pie.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am eating chocolate pie.




I want some.


----------



## megamania

My two favorite types of pie-  Chocolate Pudding and Pizza Pie.    yummy!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want some.



You don't have to work till Monday. Come get some.   Although, gas is expensive, prolly cheaper to go buy some. LOL


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> My two favorite types of pie-  Chocolate Pudding and Pizza Pie.    yummy!



Both of which you prolly shouldn't eat. *Aurora shakes her finger at Mega*

Just teasing

Edit: Of course, neither should I. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't have to work till Monday. Come get some.   Although, gas is expensive, prolly cheaper to go buy some. LOL



I'll get my mommy to make one.


----------



## megamania

Aye... the ache on my left foot is reminding me to watch my blood sugar closer.   I got away from checking it in Mid-November.   Now I'm running 120 which isn't great but I have found it is much easier to raise it than lower it.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Aye... the ache on my left foot is reminding me to watch my blood sugar closer.   I got away from checking it in Mid-November.   Now I'm running 120 which isn't great but I have found it is much easier to raise it than lower it.



120 isn't bad.


----------



## megamania

Don't mind my coming and going.   I really feel I have chased Galeros away which sucks so I'm taking something of a timeout.  I'm writing my storyhour and looking at here between paragraphs.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Don't mind my coming and going.   I really feel I have chased Galeros away which sucks so I'm taking something of a timeout.  I'm writing my storyhour and looking at here between paragraphs.



You did not run off Galeros!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> 120 isn't bad.





Up til November's deserts and hi carb yummies I was running 105-120 which is near normal.  Another week or two should do the trick... or the first snow storm I have to shovel free from....


----------



## Aeson

He got tired of talking to himself.


Hey we hit 100 pages


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You did not run off Galeros!




my low self-esteem and his timing tells me otherwise.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> He got tired of talking to himself.
> 
> 
> Hey we hit 100 pages




I was trying to communicate for his last few posts however....   and yeah-   we did didn't we.... neat!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Up til November's deserts and hi carb yummies I was running 105-120 which is near normal.  Another week or two should do the trick... or the first snow storm I have to shovel free from....



It could be much worse. You must not eat too badly if you can keep your numbers down. 

*Aurora has to be careful when speaking to diabetics. She can easily get onto a soapbox in regards to eating.....with good reason of course. So, tell her to shut-up if need be.*


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> my low self-esteem and his timing tells me otherwise.....



Don;t you remember Galeros' crazy posts? He would post random crazy sh*t and the barely respond to things we said. LOL Maybe he is in one of those moods.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It could be much worse. You must not eat too badly if you can keep your numbers down.
> 
> *Aurora has to be careful when speaking to diabetics. She can easily get onto a soapbox in regards to eating.....with good reason of course. So, tell her to shut-up if need be.*



Do you have a diabetic in your family?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don;t you remember Galeros' crazy posts? He would post random crazy sh*t and the barely respond to things we said. LOL Maybe he is in one of those moods.



It's an altered state. He's out of his mind.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don;t you remember Galeros' crazy posts? He would post random crazy sh*t and the barely respond to things we said. LOL Maybe he is in one of those moods.





yeah... I saw the resemblange....  crazy man...crazy!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you have a diabetic in your family?



My mother died from it at 30. SHe practically killed herself from the way she ate, and I, unknowingly helped her do it. 
She used to give me money every day and tell me to ride my bike to the 7/11 and buy her loads of candy bars. She would eat 10 or 12 every day and give herself extra insulin to make up for it. She in essence worked her body so hard, that it finally just gave up. I don't know how long she would have lived had she taken care of herself, but I wouldn't have lost my mother at 11 if she had.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah... I saw the resemblange....  crazy man...crazy!



pot...meet kettle.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you have a diabetic in your family?




sounds it don't it.   In another thread I saw your mom passed away.   If I'm going to close then slap me and tell me no.   No still means no to me.   Slaps are ...intertaining sometimes


----------



## Aurora

So, every now and then, I tend to get upset with my diabetic friends that have kids and don't take care of themselves.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My mother died from it at 30. SHe practically killed herself from the way she ate, and I, unknowingly helped her do it.
> She used to give me money every day and tell me to ride my bike to the 7/11 and buy her loads of candy bars. She would eat 10 or 12 every day and give herself extra insulin to make up for it. She in essence worked her body so hard, that it finally just gave up. I don't know how long she would have lived had she taken care of herself, but I wouldn't have lost my mother at 11 if she had.



Sorry. I didn't know.


Was she over weight also? Sounds like she had a food addiction. I know something about that.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Slaps are ...entertaining sometimes



 Yes they are.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, every now and then, I tend to get upset with my diabetic friends that have kids and don't take care of themselves.



I can understand that. I see what smoking does to people so I get upset with them for the same reason.


----------



## megamania

ouch.  I was right and yes.... slap and say no.


I know I have had Cancer and now diabetes.   I would have the cancer over this anyday.  Cancer, you just did the treatments and stayed possitive (or spiteful of towards the fates) and just do it.   All or nothing!

Diabetes is forever.....  and it has effected me in so many ways I can't begin to explain it.  And as such my family.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry. I didn't know.
> 
> 
> Was she over weight also? Sounds like she had a food addiction. I know something about that.



Her weight fluctuated, but no, the last couple of years, she was skin and bones. SHe was a type 1 diabetic. She got gestational diabetes that never went away when she was pregnant with me.


_yet another reason I blame myself...._.

I too understand food addiction.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ouch.  I was right and yes.... slap and say no.



It doesn't bother me to talk about, but I'll smack ya around if you want me to


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can understand that. I see what smoking does to people so I get upset with them for the same reason.




I know what you mean.   The game group was over today and the one rolls his own cigerretes.  He did it on my gaming table leaving bits of tabacco (Top Flight or Top label   something Top) all over the table and my just drawn city map.   I was annoyed but stayed with it.

At least it is smoked outside the house.   3 times each game session they gotta smoke their cancer sticks....the poor idiiots...


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Her weight fluctuated, but no, the last couple of years, she was skin and bones. SHe was a type 1 diabetic. She got gestational diabetes that never went away when she was pregnant with me.
> 
> 
> _yet another reason I blame myself...._.
> 
> I too understand food addiction.




DON'T


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It doesn't bother me to talk about, but I'll smack ya around if you want me to




Both Mega and Mania nod heads and turn around as if doing the Funky Chicken.   The third newly forming personality, we'll call him 'Al' shakes his old wizen face in disgust and embarrassment.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> _yet another reason I blame myself...._.



Don't blame yourself. You had nothing to do with it. You had no control over it.


----------



## megamania

Don't blame yourself but learn from it.  My daughter Cathy is very aware of it and monitors me greatly (worse than a mother).  My son I need to kick his 8 year old @$$ since he eats much worse than I ever did.   However, he would rather starve than eat a veggie or fruit.   And milk is nearly impossible.


----------



## Aeson

Let's make it 4000 posts tonight. What do you say?


----------



## Aurora

My stupid computer just restarted itself for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Let's make it 4000 posts tonight. What do you say?



That isn't very hard.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Don't blame yourself but learn from it.  My daughter Cathy is very aware of it and monitors me greatly (worse than a mother).  My son I need to kick his 8 year old @$$ since he eats much worse than I ever did.   However, he would rather starve than eat a veggie or fruit.   And milk is nearly impossible.



I have turned my eating habits around since having Kylee. Mainly just to try and be a good influence. I have some weight to lose though. So, it has been good for me as well.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My stupid computer just restarted itself for no reason whatsoever.



There is a reason. You just don't know what it is.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a reason. You just don't know what it is.



Thanks LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have turned my eating habits around since having Kylee. Mainly just to try and be a good influence. I have some weight to lose though. So, it has been good for me as well.



Teach by example. If I ever have kids that's what I plan to do.

*won't ever ever have kids*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks LOL



Not trying to  be flipant. There is a reason. Computers don't just reboot for the hell of it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> *won't ever ever have kids*



Why not?


----------



## Aeson

without being there to see what is happening. I can't really say what could be wrong.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not trying to  be flipant. There is a reason. Computers don't just reboot for the hell of it.



I realize that. Thank you.

*smacks Aeson just for the hell of it*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why not?



Don't want them. I have to find a female of the human species willing to reproduce with me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I realize that. Thank you.
> 
> *smacks Aeson just for the hell of it*



Thank you Ma'am. May I have another.


----------



## Aeson

I want #4000.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't want them. I have to find a female of the human species willing to reproduce with me.



So, if you did find the right woman and she wanted kids, you would say no?


----------



## Aeson

I downloaded some Dragonlance Audio books. All the Cronicles and Tales books.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, if you did find the right woman and she wanted kids, you would say no?



Hard to say. 

I see how the world is and where it's heading. I don't want to raise children in it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I downloaded some Dragonlance Audio books. All the Cronicles and Tales books.



I have all of them I do believe. Well, DShai has them. Which means I do


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hard to say.
> 
> I see how the world is and where it's heading. I don't want to raise children in it.



I think that's a cop out. *prepares to be smacked*

Seriously, the way you turn the tide is raising kids with good heads on their shoulders so they can go out and do good things. 

You know, at 31, you have a pretty good chance of when you do find the right girl, she may already have a kid or two.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Let's make it 4000 posts tonight. What do you say?




That's a lot!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> That's a lot!



If we did 4K posts tonight yes it would be, but that's not what he meant. Get with the program. LOL J/K


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My stupid computer just restarted itself for no reason whatsoever.





earlier mine was having issues bringing my Galeros image back.  Kept stalling or sputtering.  Finally worked AFTER I went to a different thread and returned.   Strange.


Speaking of Strange.  There is a Dr. Strange movie in the works.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think that's a cop out. *prepares to be smacked*
> 
> Seriously, the way you turn the tide is raising kids with good heads on their shoulders so they can go out and do good things.
> 
> You know, at 31, you have a pretty good chance of when you do find the right girl, she may already have a kid or two.



There is a chance of that. 

How about this? I'm too selfish and don't want to take care of any brats.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a reason. You just don't know what it is.





Its called "it" vs me.   and beating it with a stick doesn't do much for it......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Its called "it" vs me.   and beating it with a stick doesn't do much for it......*but it does make "me" feel better*.




FIFY


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you Ma'am. May I have another.




get in line


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want #4000.




and what you want.... you get!   Congrats.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> get in line



Sweet, Aurora has people standing in line. 

It's almost like high school all over again. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about this? I'm too selfish and don't want to take care of any brats.



I guess that's a good reason.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet, Aurora has people standing in line.
> 
> It's almost like high school all over again. LOL



I'm not surprised. I bet you were popular.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised. I bet you were popular.



Why would you think that? Am I that entertaining?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hard to say.
> 
> I see how the world is and where it's heading. I don't want to raise children in it.




But could they be the shining light in the world for others to aspire to be if brought up right?  The world is going to hell but the kids make it heaven like sometimes.....

Just ask Aurora-   at 1 her kobold is nearing maxium cuteness.  Now the wonder and awe will begin which brings a smile to me all the time.



and yes, I want another kid but money issues say no and For All I know, I may be sterile after the cancer treatments.  I was a given 50/50 chance.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have all of them I do believe. Well, DShai has them. Which means I do




oh.  I see how you are.  Nothing is sacrid.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think that's a cop out. *prepares to be smacked*
> 
> Seriously, the way you turn the tide is raising kids with good heads on their shoulders so they can go out and do good things.
> 
> You know, at 31, you have a pretty good chance of when you do find the right girl, she may already have a kid or two.




or ten......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> oh.  I see how you are.  Nothing is sacrid.



Correct. Althugh, we have already decided who gets what if we ever get divorced, and I will let him have his books  ROFL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why would you think that? Am I that entertaining?



yep.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> or ten......



Uh....that's too many. Although, I guess you'd know she puts out.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> If we did 4K posts tonight yes it would be, but that's not what he meant. Get with the program. LOL J/K




Sorry.  Just updatred my Storyhour and find it hard to switch mindsets.


----------



## Aeson

You might be right. "The One" might have kids. I'll deal with that when it comes.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> yep.



I was voted "most unique" my senior year. I laughed and told the yearbook teacher it must have been that I wasn;t voted anything else and so they stuck me there. She said no. I was actually voted that. 

*Aurora doesn't know what to think about being voted "most unique"*


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a chance of that.
> 
> How about this? I'm too selfish and don't want to take care of any brats.




Been there...thought that.  Then the brat smiled at me and said....goo.   Its so underhanded that babytalk crap.......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh....that's too many. Although, I guess you'd know she puts out.



I'm not touching a woman that had 10 kids.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not touching a woman that had 10 kids.



Especially if they are all from different fathers. ROFL


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet, Aurora has people standing in line.
> 
> It's almost like high school all over again. LOL




You had a MUCH better time in High School than myself.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not surprised. I bet you were popular.




At least within her circle...yup.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> You had a MUCH better time in High School than myself.



I was a good girl.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was voted "most unique" my senior year. I laughed and told the yearbook teacher it must have been that I wasn;t voted anything else and so they stuck me there. She said no. I was actually voted that.
> 
> *Aurora doesn't know what to think about being voted "most unique"*



In high school where everyone tries to be like everyone else uniques is a good thing.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why would you think that? Am I that entertaining?





in a word..... yup


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Especially if they are all from different fathers. ROFL



I'm sure there are women out there like that. Several children all with a different father.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> At least within her circle...yup.



I had 28 people in my graduating class, being popular wasn't hard. I was popular with everyone though. The jocks, the nerds, and everyone in between. I invited them all to parties.....really pissed off my cheerleader friends.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Correct. Althugh, we have already decided who gets what if we ever get divorced, and I will let him have his books  ROFL






..... somehow I find that..... wrong.   I understand wills but......  


Though there are prenups.   Just never thought of ity for DnD stuff.... just houses and cars.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was a good girl.



yeah, didn't you see the halo? It's a little dimmer now.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are women out there like that. Several children all with a different father.



I know one with 3 like that. Went out bar hopping with her once and I couldn;t believe the places she made me go to. I was disgusted. I was the DD, but I wished she had been just so we both would have been sober.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh....that's too many. Although, I guess you'd know she puts out.




As a co-worker of mine says-  "Hotdog thrown down the hallway."   The kid is truely certifiable.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ..... somehow I find that..... wrong.   I understand wills but......
> 
> 
> Though there are prenups.   Just never thought of ity for DnD stuff.... just houses and cars.



We did it in jest. You would have to know us to understand.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> In high school where everyone tries to be like everyone else uniques is a good thing.



I can agree with that. I think it scared some of the guys though. I have a pretty strong personality.


----------



## megamania

You guys may find this entertaining.

This kid is "dating" the step daughter of a member of my gaming group.  Being the typical 18 year old he went into too many details about his personal life with her.  Then He learned I did DnD.  He was quick to piece it together and asked if I knew the step dad.

He is soooooo nervous I will tell Jeff something.  Jeff is .... over protective.  As in 12 gauge over protective.

Jeff is not aware the kid works with me since I have never mentioned him.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was a good girl.





I was .... simply put- pathetic.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> You guys may find this entertaining.
> 
> This kid is "dating" the step daughter of a member of my gaming group.  Being the typical 18 year old he went into too many details about his personal life with her.  Then He learned I did DnD.  He was quick to piece it together and asked if I knew the step dad.
> 
> He is soooooo nervous I will tell Jeff something.  Jeff is .... over protective.  As in 12 gauge over protective.
> 
> Jeff is not aware the kid works with me since I have never mentioned him.



How old is the daughter?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I was .... simply put- pathetic.



You're not the only one.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> You guys may find this entertaining.
> 
> This kid is "dating" the step daughter of a member of my gaming group.  Being the typical 18 year old he went into too many details about his personal life with her.  Then He learned I did DnD.  He was quick to piece it together and asked if I knew the step dad.
> 
> He is soooooo nervous I will tell Jeff something.  Jeff is .... over protective.  As in 12 gauge over protective.
> 
> Jeff is not aware the kid works with me since I have never mentioned him.



Nice. ROFL Poor stupid kid. Tell him shouldn't kiss and tell and this is why.


----------



## Aurora

Ah, to be 18 again.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> In high school where everyone tries to be like everyone else uniques is a good thing.




sometimes but I found unique to be lonesome.   I was voted" most character".  Gawddamned dogooder is the direct translation.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice. ROFL Poor stupid kid. Tell him shouldn't kiss and tell and this is why.



Are you kidding? He should have asked for pictures.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> sometimes but I found unique to be lonesome.



QFT


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are women out there like that. Several children all with a different father.





Vermont has many.   Too many Family reunions I guess that supplied beer.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> sometimes but I found unique to be lonesome.



I was too cute to be lonely 




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Gawddamned dogooder is the direct translation.



ROFL


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Vermont has many.   Too many Family reunions I guess that supplied beer.



ROFL


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had 28 people in my graduating class, being popular wasn't hard. I was popular with everyone though. The jocks, the nerds, and everyone in between. I invited them all to parties.....really pissed off my cheerleader friends.




graduated with 30.   I belonged with no group.  Outsider til the end.   I was not even invited to so much as one graduation party.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was too cute to be lonely



Tease


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> graduated with 30.   I belonged with no group.  Outsider til the end.   I was not even invited to so much as one graduation party.



*Aurora hugs Mega*

I like you Mega.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> graduated with 30.   I belonged with no group.  Outsider til the end.   I was not even invited to so much as one graduation party.



The guys I hung out with dresses like the guys that shot up Columbine High School.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> How old is the daughter?




19 years old


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora hugs Mega*
> 
> I like you Mega.



*not getting jealous.*


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 19 years old



Great. She's legal. Nothing her father can do.


----------



## Aeson

Listening to this depressing Rob Thomas song isn't helping my mood.


----------



## Aurora

*post edited for no good reason other then to confuse people*


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora hugs Mega*
> 
> I like you Mega.




Well since being 18 I have grown some balls and now standup for myself.  Course to some this equates a chip on my shoulder.

I just know I hate seeing kids bullying others and hate cliches.   I hate peer pressure and the whole popularity thing.

I hope my kids will have a better experience with it.  So far they seem popular enough.  My son is the class clown and my daughter is liked by everyone, students and teaching staff.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> *not getting jealous.*



*Aurora hugs Aeson too*


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> The guys I hung out with dresses like the guys that shot up Columbine High School.




ahhhh... the by product of bullies......


I got put onto the blacklist for saying something about supporting them instead of pitying the jocks and cheerleaders.....


bah-  screw em.


----------



## Aurora

*covering up evidence*


----------



## Aeson

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Great. She's legal. Nothing her father can do.




His primary hobby isn't DnD-  its Colt 45's and Shotguns.  Has thousands invested in them.  For the first two years he came here gaming he insisted on having his firearm on him.  Nervous but not for him having it but for my son seeing it and wanting to look at it closer.  Jeff is good about concealing it however.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ahhhh... the by product of bullies......
> 
> 
> I got put onto the blacklist for saying something about supporting them instead of pitying the jocks and cheerleaders.....
> 
> 
> bah-  screw em.



We were the bullies and the bullied. We had much anger to release.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> His primary hobby isn't DnD-  its Colt 45's and Shotguns.  Has thousands invested in them.  For the first two years he came here gaming he insisted on having his firearm on him.  Nervous but not for him having it but for my son seeing it and wanting to look at it closer.  Jeff is good about concealing it however.



It's good to have guns around in case of zombie attacks.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Listening to this depressing Rob Thomas song isn't helping my mood.




I burned a ZZ Top CD mix today.  Completely enjoying it.  Listened to my Skidrow / Guns n' Roses mix earlier.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everyone ran away because I posted what I look like. ROFL



We didn't run away. I'm the one that scares small children and many adults.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's good to have guns around in case of zombie attacks.



LOL

Or when the Government comes after you. Ask Jeff, they are watching his house right now.


----------



## Aurora

Damnit Aeson. Go back and edit your post #4068 and snip out what I said!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Or when the Government comes after you. Ask Jeff, they are watching his house right now.



DShai has an FBI file. For some reason when he was in college the Air Force decided that he was dealing drugs out of his apartment. (Couldn't be farther from the truth) So they staked out his house for 6 mos and searched every person that left his house by pulling them over shortly after they left. After awhile the agents knew it wasn;t true but the higher ups made them continue for awhile after. DShai would bring them donuts and inform them of his daily schedule every day.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damnit Aeson. Go back and edit your post #4068 and snip out what I said!!!



I beg forgiveness. It is done.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I beg forgiveness. It is done.



Thank you


----------



## Aurora

Did you guys leave me? *sniff sniff*


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> *post edited for no good reason other then to confuse people*





confused but thankyou.   Its obvious the lil' kobold means much to you.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> confused but thankyou.   Its obvious the lil' kobold means much to you.



huh?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We were the bullies and the bullied. We had much anger to release.




feh!

next subject.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We didn't run away. I'm the one that scares small children and many adults.





Didn't run away.  I looked at a few images but the computer takes 1-2 minutes per image to pull up.   Lordy I need a better line.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Didn't run away.  I looked at a few images but the computer takes 1-2 minutes per image to pull up.   Lordy I need a better line.....



What were you really doing? Heh


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> DShai has an FBI file. For some reason when he was in college the FBI decided that he was dealing drugs out of his apartment. (Couldn't be farther from the truth) So they staked out his house for 6 mos and searched every person that left his house by pulling them over shortly after they left. After awhile the agents knew it wasn;t true but the higher ups made them continue for awhile after. DShai would bring them donuts and inform them of his daily schedule every day.




and now he works for the DoD..... somehow it just seems.... right.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you guys leave me? *sniff sniff*




slow computer.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you guys leave me? *sniff sniff*



Not yet


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> huh?




As I was drawing up the quote you edited.  Expected one thing quoted and got another.   No biggy.... just confused for a second.....


we get that way sometimes.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What were you really doing? Heh




Seriously.  I am on a modem using 1960's phone lines.  It truely and horribly sucks.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not yet



been gone for awhile. I thought you left.


----------



## megamania

Hey!   I'm caught up.


(does the mania dance.......)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What were you really doing? Heh



Dshai's clearance isn't even that high. You'll never know.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> been gone for awhile. I thought you left.



Looking for proof for something I said over on CM.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looking for proof for something I said over on CM.



what did you say?


----------



## megamania

I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out.

Heating oil is rough already and its early in the heating season.  I'm running the heat at 62 degrees downstairs and 64 upstairs.   The hobby room is downright chilly.   I have TWO sweatshirts on, a turtle neck and a T-shirt on (yes and pants) and I'm getting cold.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out.
> 
> Heating oil is rough already and its early in the heating season.  I'm running the heat at 62 degrees downstairs and 64 upstairs.   The hobby room is downright chilly.   I have TWO sweatshirts on, a turtle neck and a T-shirt on (yes and pants) and I'm getting cold.



pants are good. That is pretty cold. Keep a big blanket in the chair too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Gordon Bennet!! The hive has seriuosly been busy in my absence.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gordon Bennet!! The hive has seriuosly been busy in my absence.



Hello Fru


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> what did you say?



I said a picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt looked photoshopped. I'm having no luck finding proof.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looking for proof for something I said over on CM.




More of CM.   I know I was there once since it had a section on comicbooks but I can't bring myself to visit there.   Doubt I even kept the address in my favorites.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Fru



Whats up Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I said a picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt looked photoshopped.



Ah, in the "skinny women" thread?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> pants are good. That is pretty cold. Keep a big blanket in the chair too.




Metal folding chair..... cold.......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ah, in the "skinny women" thread?



Nope. The most perfect pair thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ah, in the "skinny women" thread?


----------



## Aeson

It's in the adult forum.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. The most perfect pair thread.



where is that?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gordon Bennet!! The hive has seriuosly been busy in my absence.



Sup, Ho?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's in the adult forum.



ah, the one you have to pay to get into?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gordon Bennet!! The hive has seriuosly been busy in my absence.





WHA-HOOOOOWIE! It certainly has.

You missed Galeros mania, My mania, My third personality appeared, and other stuff not up to me to say.   Good to hear from you Dude!






ps... just opened my 2nd 2 liter of Pepsi.  Been soda free since Wednesday....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> where is that?



Subolesco Orgia


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> WHA-HOOOOOWIE! ps... just opened my 2nd 2 liter of Pepsi.  Been soda free since Wednesday....



BAD!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I said a picture of Jennifer Love Hewitt looked photoshopped. I'm having no luck finding proof.




My dirty wee mind is only running rampant with ideas on what would ever be photo shopped......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ah, the one you have to pay to get into?



It's not real money.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Subolesco Orgia



I can;t even find where you buy an avatar.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> My dirty wee mind is only running rampant with ideas on what would ever be photo shopped......



It is a pic of her in a see thru top. Her breast look odd.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can;t even find where you buy an avatar.



vbplaza


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not real money.



I realize that.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. The most perfect pair thread.




HAH!   I knew it!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson can you sign onto Yahoo on the computer you are on?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I realize that.



I know but the others may think there is a forum you actually have to pay to get into. They haven't been there enought to know better.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> HAH!   I knew it!



what did you know?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is a pic of her in a see thru top. Her breast look odd.





devilish smile


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know but the others may think there is a forum you actually have to pay to get into. They haven't been there enought to know better.



Ah, good point.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson can you sign onto Yahoo on the computer you are on?



I assume you mean messenger. I have to install it.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> what did you know?




The power of puppies is..... all powerful.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I assume you mean messenger. I have to install it.



install trillian instead it;s better


----------



## megamania

wow.... I'm nearing 100 posts today alone.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> wow.... I'm nearing 100 posts today alone.



you keep track?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> The power of puppies is..... all powerful.



"puppies" huh
LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> install trillian instead it;s better



I'm not sure if I'm online with it or not. send me a message.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> you keep track?




Not normally but noticed it today.   Nearing the magical 6000 mark.. Leveling up soon!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> "puppies" huh
> LOL





I have a weakness for puppies.....  okay.   I'm a pervert.  I'll admit it.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a weakness for puppies.....  okay.   I'm a pervert.  I'll admit it.



I am female....and straight....and I like them.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am female....and straight....and I like them.




What is there not to like?  Shape, sensitivity, motion.....  as an artist I see a great deal of diversity with them.



Mega, Mania and "Al"   " hmmmm?   oh hi P-Cat.   I know.   Grandama.....I'll behave....."


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am female....and straight....and I like them.



That is allowed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sup, Ho?



Ho? I'm just glad that doesn't have an e at the end of it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> wow.... I'm nearing 100 posts today alone.



I seem to average 100 posts in  two days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am female....and straight....and I like them.



them what?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is allowed.





better.... it is appreciated.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> better.... it is appreciated.



It's always appreciated. Better ro be than not to be.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I seem to average 100 posts in  two days.




100 a week is normally my best.   And I haven't even had a tirade (much anyway).


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> them what?




breasts
hooters
bumpers
hood ornaments
something that rhyms with hits

and so many other more colorful words / names.

Personal favorite is puppies.   Must be a throw back to my WWE days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 100 a week is normally my best.   And I haven't even had a tirade (much anyway).



Whats a tirade?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It's always appreciated. Better ro be than not to be.




yup yup!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> breasts
> hooters
> bumpers
> hood ornaments
> something that rhyms with hits
> 
> and so many other more colorful words / names.
> 
> Personal favorite is puppies.   Must be a throw back to my WWE days.



I like 'em in copious amounts!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats a tirade?




mindless ranting and raving I sometimes do.   Be careful, its contagious.   Galeros had an episode earlier.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> yup yup!



Indeed!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ho? I'm just glad that doesn't have an e at the end of it!



Ever since the OoTS strip where Belkar says it, I've tried to use it as a greeting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> mindless ranting and raving I sometimes do.   Be careful, its contagious.   Galeros had an episode earlier.



I saw that. He must have flipped his lid. I am thinking about having one tomorrow or mMonday.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like 'em in copious amounts!




how to say this without being.... wrong / insensitive......   too small is not enough and too large is a waste.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ever since the OoTS strip where Belkar says it, I've tried to use it as a greeting.



I don't read it that much anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> how to say this without being.... wrong / insensitive......   too small is not enough and too large is a waste.......



I think you hit the nail on the head with that one!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I saw that. He must have flipped his lid. I am thinking about having one tomorrow or mMonday.




Noted on calendar.....   done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Noted on calendar.....   done.



Just because I'm thinking it doesn't mean it will happen. Huh.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like 'em in copious amounts!



You like them to be in copious amounts?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You like them to be in copious amounts?



Aye. As far as the eye can see. I'm looking forward to the release of pleasure droids. That'll be a fun day!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just because I'm thinking it doesn't mean it will happen. Huh.




We'll make you listen to the Humpty Dance nonstop until you crack.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> We'll make you listen to the Humpty Dance nonstop until you crack.



Do the Humpty Hump!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aye. As far as the eye can see. I'm looking forward to the release of pleasure droids. That'll be a fun day!




Las Vegas has them in time for X-mas.   However, what ever is in Vegas remains in Vegas.  Can't take 'em home with you.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aye. As far as the eye can see. I'm looking forward to the release of pleasure droids. That'll be a fun day!



The line forms behind me, buddy.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do the Humpty Hump!



That was a scary video......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> We'll make you listen to the Humpty Dance nonstop until you crack.



Digital underground put out better stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Las Vegas has them in time for X-mas.   However, what ever is in Vegas remains in Vegas.  Can't take 'em home with you.



That is unless you take 'em with you!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> The line forms behind me, buddy.




chances of getting a PS3 are better......



be careful-  it be the Daryll Hannah version from Bladerunner.....


----------



## megamania

oh wait.... wrong android but you know what I mean.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The line forms behind me, buddy.



When the company Innobotics is founded, we'll be nearing a date.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Digital underground put out better stuff.




A lot of people did.

At that point I was all about Poison, Motley Crue and (dare I say it...) Whitesnake.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> At that point I was all about Poison, Motley Crue and (dare I say it...) Whitesnake.



Actually I like a lot of Whitesnake's music.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I like a lot of Whitesnake's music.




I like it but with the exception of Love Hunter, most of it does sound very similiar to each other.  Slip of The Tongue, Whitesnake and Slide it all all sound very similiar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wha....what's happening? Ifeel like I' m f l o a t i n g A W A Y.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wha....what's happening? Ifeel like I' m f l o a t i n g A W A Y.





My bloodshot and tired eyes are handling this imagery well........

That and just finished the segment for my Storyhour where the last character to NOT die is presummed dead.  Went from level 1 to 16 without ever being resuurected or the such.  Then I hit him with supernatural lightning (not the spell either) because he dared to defy every warning I have given him.   Guess he thought I was kidding.   Chaos Storms are unpredictable and VERY dangerous.


The worst of it is-  I killed another PC later in the session....  Rough game day today.... er yesterday.





is it really 1:30am?


----------



## megamania

Until later.  I gotta get some sleep and my feet are cold now......

seeya later folks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> is it really 1:30am?



its 11:36 pm here.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wha....what's happening? Ifeel like I' m f l o a t i n g A W A Y.



What are you smoking? Can I have some?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Until later.  I gotta get some sleep and my feet are cold now......
> 
> seeya later folks.



Sleep well Mega!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are you smoking? Can I have some?



Nothing. My head just feels extremely light.


----------



## Aurora

Night Mega

I too am headed out. Night everyone.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nothing. My head just feels extremely light.



Gas leak in the house?


----------



## Aeson

Well Fru Fru, you're on your own. night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night Mega
> 
> I too am headed out. Night everyone.



Sleep well Aurora!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well Fru Fru, you're on your own. night.



 Whyfore you bury me in the cold, cold ground?


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I just got home from gaming.  Saddened though, because my character just died.  First time throughout the entire AoW campaign, and I'm level 15.  Kind of a bummer situation though.  A Huge mini was used when it was a Gargantuan creature, so it ended up making a full round on me, annihilating me, when it wouldn't have been able to had I adjusted my move to it's appropriate reach.  My character had 119 hp max; was at 65.  It dealt 279 damage with a full attack.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, found a way on word to combine 60 word docs into one with the click of my mouse only a couple of times.  Was happy about that.  Anyway, I found out that a story I've been writing on and off for years, now with all chapters combined, is at 1,147 pages Times New Roman, size 10 font, single spaced.  Not quite a million words [], weighing in at 980,849 words in total.

I feel pretty good about it even if I haven't done anything to get it ready to be published than by writing and editing through it once.

Of course no one has read it besides me, so I don't know what other people will think...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> My character had 119 hp max; was at 65.  It dealt 279 damage with a full attack.



Well that certainly stinks!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> That and just finished the segment for my Storyhour where the last character to NOT die is presummed dead.  Went from level 1 to 16 without ever being resuurected or the such.




Wow, just read this.  I'm the last character to have died.  1 to 15.  NEVER in our group can such a thing be said.  I've totally set a record and the impressive thing is that I've frequently been the tank in a three-group team [such as when the 4th player can't make it].

The Druid seems to get it a lot, which annoys him.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well that certainly stinks!




Hey!  Didn't think anyone was still on.  Yeah, it's annoying.  That almost would have completely killed all 3 of our characters even at full life.    [Not QUITE, but scarily close]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Of course no one has read it besides me, so I don't know what other people will think...



How large is the document? I ask because if it is under 10 gig I'd be happy to read it for you and let you know what I think.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> its 11:36 pm here.




Vbuuuuuuurrrrrmont here....teeth chattering  Eastern Time.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I just got home from gaming.  Saddened though, because my character just died.  First time throughout the entire AoW campaign, and I'm level 15.  Kind of a bummer situation though.  A Huge mini was used when it was a Gargantuan creature, so it ended up making a full round on me, annihilating me, when it wouldn't have been able to had I adjusted my move to it's appropriate reach.  My character had 119 hp max; was at 65.  It dealt 279 damage with a full attack.




My legend of being a Rat Bastard of a DM continues as I kill yet another PC and have Planar Imprisoned another.  This one being level 16 and the sole survivor of the original group.  All because he thought he could dodge lightning on a regular basis.


----------



## megamania

Its quiet here.   I need to finsish painting the Bathroom but I'm putting it off.   Especially since it is so cold now.  It'll take forever to dry.

Gotta work this afternoon also.   I am coming to hate the second job.  As the hours availiable twindle the back stabbing is increasing.  How I hate convience store mentality.  Course this happens in the factory also....  go figure


----------



## megamania

Okay.... I'm outta here.  Gonna do some painting then HeroClix with the kids.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, who wakes up so early on a SUNDAY?  Jeez, Mega.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, who wakes up so early on a SUNDAY?  Jeez, Mega.



Mega doesn't sleep, he waits.


----------



## Wereserpent

BWHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

I AM BACK!!!!!!!

How is myself doing?


----------



## Wereserpent

I am doing quite good, thannk you for asking.


----------



## Wereserpent

Did you sleep well?


----------



## Wereserpent

Why yes I did.  You?


----------



## Wereserpent

I slept well.  It seems that nothing much of interest happened here.  Hmmmm, why do we not wait here for a while and see what happens?


----------



## Wereserpent

Yes, that is a good idea.  Let us wait.


----------



## Dog Moon

So Galeros is developing a 2nd personality now?


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So Galeros is developing a 2nd personality now?




Nah, I just like talking to myself.  Anywho, that sucks that your character bit it Noom God.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So Galeros is developing a 2nd personality now?



Your next Bucko. The Hive will drive you insane.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, who wakes up so early on a SUNDAY?  Jeez, Mega.




Wife goes to work...wakes me at 4:30...go back to bed.

Today I slept in.  Got up around 8:30am.   Normally back up at 6:30



sleep is greatly over rated.





until of course I passout.   But that is DIFFERENT you know.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mega doesn't sleep, he waits.





impatiently some days


----------



## megamania

It was either the Hive or the Christmas station I am currently listening too.    Too....much....of a.... good....   arrrghhhh....thing.......brain.....hurts.....


----------



## megamania

Tag....you're it.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Tag....you're it.



You didn't get me. I was safe. I was touching the tree.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nah, I just like talking to myself.  Anywho, that sucks that your character bit it Noom God.




Yeah, was a sad thing.  Thought about switching characters, but I like my character way too much.

By the way, the Setting Sun Discipline in the Book of 9 Swords is really fun.  It has throwing maneuvers.  My character last session picked up this large creature and threw it 60 feet down the hall.  I didn't realize that at the end of the hall was a 300 foot pit.  So apparently, the creature slammed against the wall and then fell 300 feet.  When we got to the bottom, it was quite dead.  

The coolest part is that my character is a 16 year old girl with an 11 Strength, yet I'm tanking really well and throwing creatures around the battlefield.

And Noom God.  Man, that sounds familiar.  I remember saying that somewhere, but I have no idea where anymore.  'Noom' just sounds neat to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> It was either the Hive or the Christmas station I am currently listening too.    Too....much....of a.... good....   arrrghhhh....thing.......brain.....hurts.....




I was on hold the other day for like 15 minutes, and it continuously repeated an instrumental version of Felis Navidad [or however you spell it].  Had that in my head the entire day.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And Noom God.  Man, that sounds familiar.  I remember saying that somewhere, but I have no idea where anymore.  'Noom' just sounds neat to me.



Noom God= Dog Moon


----------



## Aurora

Damn, DOg Moon that does suck about your character. No one could cast raise dead? There are 2 people in my party that can raise dead (Aurora included. She's a sorcerer but can heal and raise dead, long involved and interesting plot twist in the storyline) We also have a druid, and he has done a couple resurrections. However, everytime someone dies we have to come up with tons of magic items to bribe the drow (soultakers in DShai's world) My character is the only one in the party who has never died. This may change the next time we game. There is a really big fight coming.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Noom God= Dog Moon




Well, I remember saying something about Noom God in relation to a comment about dyslexia, but I have no idea where that was at.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn, DOg Moon that does suck about your character. No one could cast raise dead? There are 2 people in my party that can raise dead (Aurora included. She's a sorcerer but can heal and raise dead, long involved and interesting plot twist in the storyline) We also have a druid, and he has done a couple resurrections. However, everytime someone dies we have to come up with tons of magic items to bribe the drow (soultakers in DShai's world) My character is the only one in the party who has never died. This may change the next time we game. There is a really big fight coming.




I can get rezzed, but it was more enjoyable being the only person who hadn't died.  The DM even modified the rezzing rules because we were dying so frequently.  500gp per level, lose 2 max hp instead of a level.  Had he not, we wouldn't being doing well.  Maybe it wouldn't have mattered if we always had the 5 players, but frequently, we only have 3, so instead of trying to do something to make us better at surviving when we didn't have a full party, he just made the death penalty a lot worse.

One person in the group has died 8 times, a little more than once every other level.  Another has died just as frequently.

We had this one DM who was just as vicious, but the raising rules were normal.  This meant that we couldn't afford to raise anyone.  However, we still lost a level when we switched characters.  It was annoying at first how long we stayed at levels 6-7 because of our numerous deaths, but eventually it happened so frequently that we just kind turned it into a game.  I think we eventually stopped when the highest level person was level 8 and the lowest was level 4, funny cause I think we started at like level 5.

I believe it was this game that made us all [except that annoying DM] to change the raising rules.

Note: We made a LOT of characters during those half a dozen weeks.


----------



## Aurora

Nice. Dshai is a rat bastard DM in the fact that he has plots that are in the works for years before we even realize it. One plot just unfolded that, literally, goes back 8-10 years with this gaming group. (I am the youngest and newest gamer to the group at 29 and have only been gaming for 4 yrs with them. 4 of the other 5 gamers have been gaming together for 15 years or so.) He doesn't try to outright kill us, he tries to make fights as challenging as possible to drain our resources and take us down to the wire. He is good at compensating when things are getting too easy or too hard.


----------



## Wereserpent

My last character was Tharden Rockbreaker, a Human Fighter who was raised among Dwarves.  He dual-wielded a Dwarven Axe, and a battleaxe.


----------



## Wereserpent

It looks like I will have to start talking to myself again...


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> It looks like I will have to start talking to myself again...




Yep, I'm about to into work for a few hours of overtime to help catch up on stuff.  I'll be back later this evening, however.


----------



## Knight Otu

With those avatars of yours, you might as well be the same person anyhow.


----------



## Aurora

Hey KO- what part of Germany are you in?


----------



## Knight Otu

Hessen.


----------



## Aurora

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Hessen.



Don't think I have ever been there. I have been to Cologne, Duseldorf, and Berlin (and a few other cities I no longer remember the names of) If memory serves, I think my family is from the Dresden area, not sure though.


----------



## Wereserpent

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> With those avatars of yours, you might as well be the same person anyhow.




Because ours both have blue hair?


----------



## Knight Otu

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't think I have ever been there. I have been to Cologne, Duseldorf, and Berlin (and a few other cities I no longer remember the names of) If memory serves, I think my family is from the Dresden area, not sure though.



Cologne and Düsseldorf are in North Rhine-Westphalia, which is a neighbour of Hessen, so you were at least close . If you've been to, say, Frankfurt, Friedberg, or Bad Nauheim, you've been to Hessen.


----------



## Knight Otu

Galeros said:
			
		

> Because ours both have blue hair?



Well, they look close enough to be parsed the same for me.


----------



## Wereserpent

“I know that her… intensity may be a bit overwhelming sometimes, but please don’t ever get the impression that I don’t want you with her.  Her happiness means a great deal to me.”


----------



## Wereserpent

“We’re all fighting for our lives against an enemy we can barely comprehend, while trying to maintain and perpetuate a dangerously flagging species.”


----------



## Dog Moon

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Well, they look close enough to be parsed the same for me.




Hey!  My avatar is sooo much different and better than Galeros's that you cannot even begin to compare the two.  

Where'd everyone go?  Logging in from work expecting to find I'd missed a lot, but I haven't really missed anything...


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey!  My avatar is sooo much different and better than Galeros's that you cannot even begin to compare the two.
> 
> Where'd everyone go?  Logging in from work expecting to find I'd missed a lot, but I haven't really missed anything...



I have been busy all day, and only have hopped on for a moment to catch up and now I have to leave again  I'll be back tonight though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been busy all day, and only have hopped on for a moment to catch up and now I have to leave again  I'll be back tonight though.




Probably better for me.  Would hard to explain why I came into work today and yet nothing is done because I was busy talking on EnWorld all day.  Heck, if I was gonna do that, I might as well have stayed home!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Hive! Whats happening?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Hive! Whats happening?




NOT MUCH, UNFORTUNATELY.


----------



## Wereserpent

I took a nap, and now I am going to eat a sammich in a little while.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I took a nap, and now I am going to eat a sammich in a little while.




I had Subway and some oatmeal raisin cookies for dinner with apple juice.  Yumm!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I had Subway and some oatmeal raisin cookies for dinner with apple juice.  Yumm!



Oatmeal raisin cookies. YUMMY!!!! COOKKIIEEE!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I had Subway and some oatmeal raisin cookies for dinner with apple juice.  Yumm!




Hehe, I like Subway, especially the meatball sandwiches.  I do find it highly amusing that despite what their ads say, they still use frozen meatballs, and most of the other stuff looks like it has been sitting there all day when I go in usually.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No my good sir ... you did not really "scare" me ... I guess I am just a little tender hearted about those kind of things, i.e. my heart went out to you.  Ah well....
> 
> Anyhoo ... I am VERY glad for you that things seem to be working out (and apologies, by the way, if I am bringing up uncomfortable things).
> 
> Boy do I remember about my dad's talking about the oil heating costs - growing up in upstate NY (where we also get our fair share of snow!) that thing was on a LOT.




It's ouch. I spent over $400 to fill the oil tank.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1. How did you find a "pirate group"?
> 2. Do you actually pirate anything with said group?




1. Some friends of mine formed the group. 
2. Of course! Wouldn't be pirates otherwise!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hehe, I like Subway, especially the meatball sandwiches.  I do find it highly amusing that despite what their ads say, they still use frozen meatballs, and most of the other stuff looks like it has been sitting there all day when I go in usually.



The meatball subs are very good, but I prefer the Subway Club + bacon. Mmmmm bacon. Or the chicken, ranch & bacon sub. MMMMmmmm

*_Now Aurora wants Subway_*


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 1. Some friends of mine formed the group.
> 2. Of course! Wouldn't be pirates otherwise!



That's cool. I want to be in a pirate group. Maybe we need an Ohio chapter


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hehe, I like Subway, especially the meatball sandwiches.  I do find it highly amusing that despite what their ads say, they still use frozen meatballs, and most of the other stuff looks like it has been sitting there all day when I go in usually.




Yeah, I know.  Sometimes I wonder how safe it is to eat some of that food, but as rarely as I go there, it never seems to REALLY matter.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cool. I want to be in a pirate group. Maybe we need an Ohio chapter



I'm not sure Ohio Pirates will be that productive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  Sometimes I wonder how safe it is to eat some of that food, but as rarely as I go there, it never seems to REALLY matter.




Hehe, I know.  I have never had any problems there.  Though there is usually only one guy there whenever I go, which I find funny.  So yeah, I know I am not "Eating Fresh" whenever I go there, but it is still good.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure Ohio Pirates will be that productive.



Shut it. We could pirate stuff.....damnit. Just not by boat. LOL


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Shut it. We could pirate stuff.....damnit. Just not by boat. LOL




LAND BOATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> LAND BOATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Big Caddies?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure Ohio Pirates will be that productive.




With the Ohio River on the south and Lake Erie on the north, why not?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Shut it. We could pirate stuff.....damnit. Just not by boat. LOL




Yep, lots of pirateable stuff to be found on the internet.  Ship pirates are just so old fashioned.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ah.  Finally time to go home after about 5 hours.  I know I did a lot, yet I have the weird feeling I didn't do much.  Wonder why that is.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  Finally time to go home after about 5 hours.  I know I did a lot, yet I have the weird feeling I didn't do much.  Wonder why that is.



What did you do? Is surfing ENWorld considered billable work? LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Shut it. We could pirate stuff.....damnit. Just not by boat. LOL



You're fond of telling me to shut it. What am I supposed to shut?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're fond of telling me to shut it. What am I supposed to shut?



Everyone gets told. LOL


----------



## Wereserpent

Marshmallow Creme is awesome!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everyone gets told. LOL



*doesn't feel special anymore.*


----------



## Wereserpent

Heya Heya Heya

OH NOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mmmmmmmmmm, eggs with ketchup.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hahahahahahahahahaha

I will rewl the world of marshmallows...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What did you do? Is surfing ENWorld considered billable work? LOL




Well, I didn't actually surf EnWorld, just reloaded this thread occasionally.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> *doesn't feel special anymore.*



ummmm.....but you get told more


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm back!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm back!



Where back?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where back?!



Your back!


----------



## Aurora

Oh, not you too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Your back!



My back?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My back?!



Well yeah, you said you were back!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well yeah, you said you were back!



Oh yeah, I did didn't I?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I did didn't I?



Quite.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, not you too!




Yeah, I agree with this.  It was fun with Mega, but I don't like how the multiple personality thing is spreading.  I have enough trouble dealing with just my one, let alone any more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, not you too!



Me too? Where too?!


----------



## Aurora

Night crazyheads! LOL (not you Dog Moon)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night crazyheads! LOL (not you Dog Moon)



Sleep well, Aurora! Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Wereserpent

I think I will be here longer than I usually am because I do not have class tomorrow.


----------



## GeorgeFields

Bront said:
			
		

> Nuff said




Actually, it's just useless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I think I will be here longer than I usually am because I do not have class tomorrow.



WOOHOO!


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> WOOHOO!




Hooray!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holly, read my lips:
What is hap-pen-ning? 

  
Sorry couldn't resist. Been watch Red Dwarf on DVD a lot lately.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

This thread is useless without Picts!
 
http://www.geocities.com/pictofile/whopict.html


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> This thread is useless without Picts!
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/pictofile/whopict.html



Hey, cool, pictographs!!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ummmm.....but you get told more



*feels short bus special now*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *feels short bus special now*



Aeson, not to make you swell up with more specialness than you can handle, but I do think of you as a good friend.


----------



## Wereserpent

I thought Aeson was a potatoe man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I thought Aeson was a potatoe man.



Didn't know about the poatoes. ?  ¿


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson, not to make you swell up with more specialness than you can handle, but I do think of you as a good friend.



*swells up with more specialness.*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I thought Aeson was a potatoe man.



I likes me some taters.


----------



## Mycanid

[[Arises from the earth again]]

Hello again folks.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [[Arises from the earth again]]
> 
> Hello again folks.



Hello Mycanid

and hello to the rest of the hive as well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello Aurora.  

Hey, it is the mushroom man!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hey, it is the mushroom man!
> Galeros HUNGRY



FIFY


----------



## Aurora

How goes it today Galeros?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> FIFY




Hahahahaha!!!  You read my mind.  


*Heats up stove top*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> How goes it today Galeros?





Good, just studying again.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hahahahaha!!!  You read my mind.
> 
> 
> *Heats up stove top*



I am quite good at doing that.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello ma'am and sir! 

And how are you all doing today, eh?

I am fine maself ... busy, busy, busy as usual. Got a new machine coming in for the boss later today and am prepping his old data for the transfer. Boring stuff ... but plenty of time in between jobs to pop in and say hello.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Good, just studying again.



You study a lot. That's very good. I rarely ever studied in school, unless it was something I was interested in.


----------



## Mycanid

Gal ... you simply HAVE to move somewhere where you can satisfy this desire to munch on mushrooms.    Digital chewing just don't do it.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello ma'am and sir!
> 
> And how are you all doing today, eh?
> 
> I am fine maself ... busy, busy, busy as usual. Got a new machine coming in for the boss later today and am prepping his old data for the transfer. Boring stuff ... but plenty of time in between jobs to pop in and say hello.



I am sure it has been asked before, so forgive the repeat, but what do you do Mycanid?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You study a lot. That's very good. I rarely ever studied in school, unless it was something I was interested in.




Yeah ... I know what you mean. In school I had very little interst in actually studying the subjects. Shortly after I got out of school the basic ... err ... pillars? of my world view began to be formed. Then studying things was actually interesting and had a purpose!

Always admired those who could put the 'ole nose to the grindstone, though.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> You study a lot. That's very good. I rarely ever studied in school, unless it was something I was interested in.




Yeah, I have two finals tomorrow so I have been studying all weekend too.  

Mushroom Man: I can not help it if I do not have mushrooms where I am.  Well, good mushrooms anyways.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am sure it has been asked before, so forgive the repeat, but what do you do Mycanid?




No ma'am ... very few people ever ask me this. 

Basically I am an IT for a small business (about 15 employees or so). But since it is a small publishing house I also help out in the shipping department quite a bit, especially during busy times of the year ... like now in fact!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... I know what you mean. In school I had very little interst in actually studying the subjects. Shortly after I got out of school the basic ... err ... pillars? of my world view began to be formed. Then studying things was actually interesting and had a purpose!
> 
> Always admired those who could put the 'ole nose to the grindstone, though.



And what are the pillars of your world view?

Things that I found interesting in school were mythology, religion, philosophy, psychology, and art. Past that, most of it bored me. I found history okay, but preferred the study tours to book learning. English is my least favorite subject. Of course, I actually found it easier in college than I did in high school. Math was my favorite subject until Business Calc. I never studied for it though, it just came naturally.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Mushroom Man: I can not help it if I do not have mushrooms where I am.  Well, good mushrooms anyways.




Don't worry about that sir ... I am only "giving you a hard time".    We cannot all live in a mycanoidal paradise! In fact ... since it is winter and has been raining a bit lately I have been thinking I should look for some blewits. They love this kind of weather! Tasty critters too.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ma'am ... very few people ever ask me this.
> 
> Basically I am an IT for a small business (about 15 employees or so). But since it is a small publishing house I also help out in the shipping department quite a bit, especially during busy times of the year ... like now in fact!



You practically live in the middle of nowhere, right? Is it a far drive? Or is it in your little neighboring town?

Sorry, I am asking a lot of questions. I get this way sometimes. People interest me.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like History, Religion, Anthropology, Philosophy, English(Well, Creative Writing), and Biology.  

I am not too great at math though.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't worry about that sir ... I am only "giving you a hard time".    We cannot all live in a mycanoidal paradise! In fact ... since it is winter and has been raining a bit lately I have been thinking I should look for some blewits. They love this kind of weather! Tasty critters too.



I think I need a book on mushrooms. My friend who was going to take me mushroom hunting isn't very happy with me, so he never did. He's just mad because he lives next door to a house I am going to rent out (I used to live there).


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like History, Religion, Philosophy, English(Well, Creative Writing), and Biology.
> 
> I am not too great at math though.



I find that most people are either better at English or Math. Most rarely excel in both.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find that most people are either better at English or Math. Most rarely excel in both.




True.

I have a bad habit in which I get frustrated if I can not learn a subject right away.  All the above I listed are easy for me, but I have to work hard at math, which makes me not like it as much.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ma'am ... very few people ever ask me this.
> 
> Basically I am an IT for a small business (about 15 employees or so). But since it is a small publishing house I also help out in the shipping department quite a bit, especially during busy times of the year ... like now in fact!



So, you do all the IT work for them? Wow. That can take a lot of knowledge. Especially if you have to deal with networks, web pages, helpdesk, internet security, etc. etc.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> And what are the pillars of your world view?
> 
> Things that I found interesting in school were mythology, religion, philosophy, psychology, and art. Past that, most of it bored me. I found history okay, but preferred the study tours to book learning. English is my least favorite subject. Of course, I actually found it easier in college than I did in high school. Math was my favorite subject until Business Calc. I never studied for it though, it just came naturally.




Well ... very generally one could say "religion", specifically one could say Christianity, super specifically it would be Orthodox Christianity (a la Greek, Russian or Serbian Orthodox Christianity - same beliefs, different cultural context).

In school the things that I found interesting were literature and psychology. In this sense we are a little different!  But even so it was not enough to elicit interest in making any sort of effort for the classes. I had no reason why. When I had the reason then it became interesting.

After my conversion literature and psychology remained major interests, but history, religion, the arts, philosophy, and even the sciences a bit became of interest. Math never has really caught on, though. I have gained a much deeper appreciation for the writings of the older "masters" of math, though, for whom it was a "school of logic" one trained in before going on to other disciplines. THAT is intersting. But Math is not taught like that nowadays, it seems. 

Ah well....

Please pardon me if I am "soapboxing" a bit here by the way ... it is not my intent.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You practically live in the middle of nowhere, right? Is it a far drive? Or is it in your little neighboring town?
> 
> Sorry, I am asking a lot of questions. I get this way sometimes. People interest me.




I don't live practically in the middle of nowhere, it IS in the middle of nowhere.  The press is only a few miles in a neighboring town. All the business is done through the mail or UPS.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I need a book on mushrooms. My friend who was going to take me mushroom hunting isn't very happy with me, so he never did. He's just mad because he lives next door to a house I am going to rent out (I used to live there).




The book I would recommend, if you can find it, is MUSHROOMS DEMYSTIFIED. It's an excellent book. The author is David Aurora.

And yes - I do the servers, the networking, building the machine, the whole nine yards. Fancy way of just saying "It's my fault."


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am not too great at math though.




Seems we both suffer froma similiar affliction math wise Gal.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seems we both suffer froma similiar affliction math wise Gal.




Yup, I wish it was not that way though.


----------



## Aurora

I don't see any soapboxing. I asked. You answered. People who don't like answers shouldn't ask questions.  

I should clarify. I hate the grammar side of English. I love literature  I wish I had more time to read. And write, for that matter. Although. honestly, I find my writing skills pale in comparison to DShai's, so it is really not something I do anymore.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The book I would recommend, if you can find it, is MUSHROOMS DEMYSTIFIED. It's an excellent book. The author is David Aurora.



Thanks!

Amazon currently has it for $26 with free shipping....hmmmmm Is that a good price?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks!




I find it funny that the guy last name is your SN here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I should clarify. I hate the grammar side of English. I love literature  I wish I had more time to read. And write, for that matter. Although. honestly, I find my writing skills pale in comparison to DShai's, so it is really not something I do anymore.




Yes ... I also love literature (although I am not much of a "literati" sort personal talent wise.   

I guess a good reference point (to extrapolate on the pillars thing) would be the writings and teachings of C.S. Lewis and J.R.R. Tolkien (and the other Inklings). I hope this makes sense. The writings of Tolkien (especially his writings on "sub-creation") were the most important things to me before my conversion, and even helped lead to the conversion proper. The conversion itself was somewhat similiar to what Lewis wrote of his own in his autobiography.

By the by, here is a link for the book at amazon.com so you can browse it:

http://www.amazon.com/Mushrooms-Dem..._bbs_sr_1/002-2579674-4726413?ie=UTF8&s=books

Oh yes ... it is David Arora ... NOT Aurora! Got mixed up


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Amazon currently has it for $26 with free shipping....hmmmmm Is that a good price?




Beat me to it ma'am!   

Yes ... it is a "normal" price. It is a thick book and has LOTS of color photos in it - those always drive the price of a book up....


----------



## Aurora

I too enjoy the writings of CSLewis. As a kid I read all the Narnia books (still some of my favorites). In high school, I read the Screwtape letters and Mere Christianity. Screwtape Letters was a rather interestring read. I read a few pages of the Great Divorce, and have been meaning to get it from the library so I can finish it.


----------



## Mycanid

I only started reading the Narnia books recently. I did not like to read them when I was younger because there was a decided "feel" to them that I did not want to expose myself to.

It didn't work ... I was nabbed from another angle. I appreciate them now. Screwtape Letters is a great favorite of mine. Early on I stumbled across a dramatic reading of them (a la "books on tape") done by Monty Python regular John Clees. The rendering is a brilliant piece of work.

Probably my favorite works by him are the ones he did at the end of his life that are very little known or read by most. These include things like The Discarded Image (probably my all time favorite) and The Four Loves.

Hmm ... well, I shouldn't ramble on and on about this.   

Gal - you still here?


----------



## Wereserpent

Yes I am.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Screwtape Letters is a great favorite of mine. Early on I stumbled across a dramatic reading of them (a la "books on tape") done by Monty Python regular John Cleese. The rendering is a brilliant piece of work.



Ever read any of Frank Peretti's fiction? He wrote a book called "This Present Darkness". A similar vein to the Screwtape Letters, but more story-like. I read that in high school as well. (A very long time ago-LOL)


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes I am.



We must be boring


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmmm, for books.

I like David Brin's *Kiln People*.

I also like a lot of Dragonlance books, a lot of them are better than a lot of people give them credit for.  The Kingpriest Trilogy by Chris Pierson has to be one of the best series of books I have ever read.


----------



## Mycanid

Gal - I have seen and heard of David Brin, but have never read him. I remember your being a Dragonlance fan. Chris Pierson is not one I have heard of though.

I guess as far as fantasy type authors go, Tolkien still tops the list for me. Lewis is enjoyable. I like Tad Williams' Memory, Sorrow and Thorn trilogy and the first three of Ursula K. LeGuin's Earthsea trilogy.

Aurora - As for Frank Peretti I tried to read him once, but somehow it just didn't catch.  :\ 

I HAVE been told that I can be mightily boring with my carrying on about things, admittedly.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Gal - I have seen and heard of David Brin, but have never read him. I remember your being a Dragonlance fan. Chris Pierson is not one I have heard of though.




Hehe, I hope to be able to pick up more of Brin's work soon.  I like his attitude towards the future.  His Uplift series is what he is most know for.  I have not read it yet, but I want to.

Dragonlance has A LOT of authors, so it is easy to not know them all.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I guess as far as fantasy type authors go, Tolkien still tops the list for me. Lewis is enjoyable. I like Tad Williams' Memory, Sorrow and Thorn trilogy and the first three of Ursula K. LeGuin's Earthsea trilogy.



See, I find Tolkien horribly boring.
*Aurora waits for the whole of ENWorld to reign fire down upon her*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> See, I find Tolkien horribly boring.
> *Aurora awaits for the whole of ENWorld to reign fire down upon her*




I have read the Lord of the Rings, and I do kind of agree with you.  But I think it helps if you read the books as mythology books and not as a novel.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I have read the Lord of the Rings, and I do kind of agree with you.  But I think it helps if you read the books as mythology books and not as a novel.



That is quite possible.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> See, I find Tolkien horribly boring.
> *Aurora waits for the whole of ENWorld to reign fire down upon her*



You and me both, sister.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You and me both, sister.



Why, hello Aeson. I wondered when you might grace us with your presence. How is business?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why, hello Aeson. I wondered when you might grace us with your presence. How is business?



Hi, it was kinda busy.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> See, I find Tolkien horribly boring.
> *Aurora waits for the whole of ENWorld to reign fire down upon her*




Fear not ma'am (and all others!) ... I know that there are many who find his writings boring.

I am afraid that I am one of those nuts on the other side of the fence though ... you know, those who have read every single thing in print - both that he wrote and that his son Christopher compiled after his death in the 12-14 or so volumes that have since come out.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hi, it was kinda busy.



That's a good thing. It will slow down in just a few weeks, and then you'll be bored again. Of course, you'll be able to talk to us more


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why, hello Aeson. I wondered when you might grace us with your presence. How is business?




I too was wondering when he would show up.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am afraid that I am one of those nuts on the other side of the fence though ... you know, those who have read every single thing in print - both that he wrote and that his son Christopher compiled after his death in the 12-14 or so volumes that have since come out.



We all have our faults.     Heh Just kidding.


----------



## Aurora

My sinuses are killing me today. I need to move back to CA. Or someplace better than here. I am going to tell DShai to look into transferring. I hate living in sinus valley.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My sinuses are killing me today. I need to move back to CA. Or someplace better than here. I am going to tell DShai to look into transferring. I hate living in sinus valley.




CA?

I live in far northern California.... Where did you live in California?

Edit - off for lunch, back in a bit.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's a good thing. It will slow down in just a few weeks, and then you'll be bored again. Of course, you'll be able to talk to us more



I hope to have more time to talk. It should be slower for awhile today.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I too was wondering when he would show up.



A Wizard arrives exactly when he means to.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My sinuses are killing me today. I need to move back to CA. Or someplace better than here. I am going to tell DShai to look into transferring. I hate living in sinus valley.



Is it allergies? I didn't think there would be much this time of year.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> CA?
> 
> I live in far northern California.... Where did you live in California?
> 
> Edit - off for lunch, back in a bit.



I am a southern Californian   Northern San Diego county specifically. The farthest North in CA  I have been is Pine Mountain Lake which is a little North and East of San Francisco in Northern Mariposa.


----------



## Wereserpent

Woohoo, I managed to get back $51 for one of my books.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it allergies? I didn't think there would be much this time of year.



Dayton is a valley of sorts. Everything stays here. Most everyone around here has sinus problems this time of year. In Klint's line of work, he could transfer to probably most any US military base. He could go outside of being a gov't employee and make more money in the IT field, but the gov't gives job security.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Woohoo, I managed to get back $51 for one of my books.



Nice. Now they can turn around and sell it for $100  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice. Now they can turn around and sell it for $100  :\




So true, but eh, it is nice I got something back.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> So true, but eh, it is nice I got something back.



True. Now you can eat something of substance _rather than munching on Mycanid_.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dayton is a valley of sorts. Everything stays here. Most everyone around here has sinus problems this time of year. In Klint's line of work, he could transfer to probably most any US military base. He could go outside of being a gov't employee and make more money in the IT field, but the gov't gives job security.



I would suggest moving down this way but you've heard that one before.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> True. Now you can eat something of substance _rather than munching on Mycanid_.



I had some BBQ Chicken with veggies and rice.  No mushrooms.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would suggest moving down this way but you've heard that one before.



 I know you would. 
There are too many mosquitos down south though. I hate bugs. I did enjoy Atlanta when I was there though, and I like my hippy uncle who lives there.    Pretty expensive to live there though isn't it?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had some BBQ Chicken with veggies and rice.  No mushrooms.



Mmmm that sounds good, but it would be better with mushrooms. 

Speaking of food, I need a good cole slaw recipe.......I am gonna go look for one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know you would.
> There are too many mosquitos down south though. I hate bugs. I did enjoy Atlanta when I was there though, and I like my hippy uncle who lives there.    Pretty expensive to live there though isn't it?



We have lots of skeeters. That is a fact. It can be expensive. What you would need to do and that is why my commute is around 40 mins, is live away from Atlanta in the suburbs.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> True. Now you can eat something of substance _rather than munching on Mycanid_.




Are you saying Mycanid is a mushroom man of no substance?!  I think he would be insulted.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Are you saying Mycanid is a mushroom man of no substance.  I think he would be insulted.



ROFL

No, I am saying he doesn't like to be munched on  

Plus, cyberspace mushrooms can't be very filling.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> No, I am saying he doesn't like to be munched on
> 
> Plus, cyberspace mushrooms can't be very filling.




*Wipes mushrooms crumbs from mouth*

Maybe, or maybe not...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Edit - off for lunch, back in a bit.




Didn't say you would return in Galeros's belly.




			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> *Wipes mushrooms crumbs from mouth*
> 
> Maybe, or maybe not...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have lots of skeeters. That is a fact. It can be expensive. What you would need to do and that is why my commute is around 40 mins, is live away from Atlanta in the suburbs.



Well, if we want to move where we have family:

Dayton, OH: All my grandparents (Where I want to move away from)
San Diego, CA: My immediate family, but it is WAY too expensive there
Gatlinburg, TN: DShai's immediate family, but we'd probably end up in Knoxville
Atlanta, GA: Two of my uncles, an aunt, a cousin & her son

Not sure. We may end up going somewhere we have no family. Then we'll never have to deal with "What do you mean you're not coming over for Thanksgiving?"


----------



## Aurora

Gotta run hive. I'll be back later tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, if we want to move where we have family:
> 
> Dayton, OH: All my grandparents (Where I want to move away from)
> San Diego, CA: My immediate family, but it is WAY too expensive there
> Gatlinburg, TN: DShai's immediate family, but we'd probably end up in Knoxville
> Atlanta, GA: Two of my uncles, an aunt, a cousin & her son
> 
> Not sure. We may end up going somewhere we have no family. Then we'll never have to deal with "What do you mean you're not coming over for Thanksgiving?"



I would go to Knoxville. Might be the cheapest of the places listed. You could say you were going to another family members house for the holiday and then not go there either.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Gotta run hive. I'll be back later tonight.



Have fun storming the castle.


----------



## Mycanid

Maunched on again ... man.  Can't turn your back for a second in here.  

Well, back from lunch. Lentil burgers with lime juice and a tomato and green salad (fresh kale too!) ... mmm. Yummy.

Did I miss anything? [[Looks innocently around with a deer staring into the oncoming headlights look...]]


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............................OH NOES!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh Yeah?!

Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maunched on again ... man.  Can't turn your back for a second in here.
> 
> Well, back from lunch. Lentil burgers with lime juice and a tomato and green salad (fresh kale too!) ... mmm. Yummy.
> 
> Did I miss anything? [[Looks innocently around with a deer staring into the oncoming headlights look...]]



Vegetarian?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah?!
> 
> Oh Yeah!!!



Are you the Kool-aid guy today?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Vegetarian?




Of a certain sort ... only don't eat red meat and poultry.

Had some leftover lentils, so ... why not?


----------



## Wereserpent

*Nibbles on Aeson*


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Nibbles on Aeson*




Ah HA! He nibbles on ancient Greeks as well as mushrooms!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Nibbles on Aeson*



Get off me, you're not my type.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Get off me, you're not my type.




Mmmmmmm, I do not know about that.  

Anywho, what is going on with you guyz?  Aurora left us, which just leaves me, Aeson, and delicious mushroom man.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmm, I do not know about that.
> 
> Anywho, what is going on with you guyz?  Aurora left us, which just leaves me, Aeson, and delicious mushroom man.



I'm getting ready to close up shop for the day.


----------



## Mycanid

Okey dokey Aeson.  Thanks for looking in on us. (Or will you be around for a bit still?)

As fer maself Gal ... I am still preparing a few tings fer da new comp to arrive fer da boss.

[[YANK!!]] Hard drive is out! (To illustrate an example....)


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to get some food in about 11 minutes.  I am also still studying.


----------



## Wereserpent

Wow, no one has said anything.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hard to say.
> 
> I see how the world is and where it's heading. I don't want to raise children in it.




I wouldn't either. World's too crazy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was voted "most unique" my senior year. I laughed and told the yearbook teacher it must have been that I wasn;t voted anything else and so they stuck me there. She said no. I was actually voted that.
> 
> *Aurora doesn't know what to think about being voted "most unique"*




I think "most unique" would've been the guy who decided one year to go to the prom in a hearse. In a coffin. Heard about it, but dunno if he actually did it, since I didn't bother with the prom. No dinero. No wanting to waste the dinero on being a "wallflower".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are women out there like that. Several children all with a different father.




My sister's kids are like that. None share a father with any of the others. She's got 3 kids. Two guys she was married to (not at the same time!) but the marriages didn't last. Third guy never got that far. Now she's engaged to a different guy, older than she is. Maybe this one'll work out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> You guys may find this entertaining.
> 
> This kid is "dating" the step daughter of a member of my gaming group.  Being the typical 18 year old he went into too many details about his personal life with her.  Then He learned I did DnD.  He was quick to piece it together and asked if I knew the step dad.
> 
> He is soooooo nervous I will tell Jeff something.  Jeff is .... over protective.  As in 12 gauge over protective.
> 
> Jeff is not aware the kid works with me since I have never mentioned him.




I used to have a so-called friend who liked to divulge lots of things too personal for casual talk. Some of which I think shoulda been told to his doctor rather than me. I didn't need to know intimate stuff about his "night life" or the lack thereof.... Not to mention his mother was a total bitch and wacko who didn't like me for some reason. Although I never did anything to her, just picking up her son for various events as he had no car. He turned into an ass to me when I thought an online chick he met "wasn't right for him" as the thought of her gave me the willies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I was .... simply put- pathetic.




I was just a racial outcast as I was neither black nor white. Got damned tired of the "rain dance" jokes. Damn idiotic kids.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Vermont has many.   Too many Family reunions I guess that supplied beer.




Are you guys more inbred up there than down in Arkansas? That's too small an area for all that proliferating due to alcoholic consumption......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The guys I hung out with dresses like the guys that shot up Columbine High School.




Nothing wrong with black trench coats.... says the Darth who owns one...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I burned a ZZ Top CD mix today.  Completely enjoying it.  Listened to my Skidrow / Guns n' Roses mix earlier.




Good mix. Loves me some Skid Row.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Didn't run away.  I looked at a few images but the computer takes 1-2 minutes per image to pull up.   Lordy I need a better line.....




Step away from the mirror and razor blade!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Seriously.  I am on a modem using 1960's phone lines.  It truely and horribly sucks.




Go broadband. You'll never go back to phone lines again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out.
> 
> Heating oil is rough already and its early in the heating season.  I'm running the heat at 62 degrees downstairs and 64 upstairs.   The hobby room is downright chilly.   I have TWO sweatshirts on, a turtle neck and a T-shirt on (yes and pants) and I'm getting cold.




This is what I want for when I'm on the comp. the slanket There's also USB warming gloves available too USB gloves 

I felt the ouch of putting heating oil in the tank last week.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gordon Bennet!! The hive has seriuosly been busy in my absence.




Tell me about it! I end up losing out on a week and had to skip chunks of it due to there being too much to catch up on.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's in the adult forum.




Which is probably like WOTC's "mature forums"- full of immature brats.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> breasts
> hooters
> bumpers
> hood ornaments
> something that rhyms with hits
> 
> and so many other more colorful words / names.
> 
> Personal favorite is puppies.   Must be a throw back to my WWE days.




Gazongas.
Huge tracks of land.
Forward shields.
Twin peaks.

Some we've used to describe them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> how to say this without being.... wrong / insensitive......   too small is not enough and too large is a waste.......




And then there's too huge where one would like to say to the person, "Plastic surgery can be your friend"....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Frukathka
> Aye. As far as the eye can see. I'm looking forward to the release of pleasure droids. That'll be a fun day!







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> The line forms behind me, buddy.




Or should we say that the line formed behind KenM?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> A lot of people did.
> 
> At that point I was all about Poison, Motley Crue and (dare I say it...) Whitesnake.




Gotta luv some hair bands!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> It was either the Hive or the Christmas station I am currently listening too.    Too....much....of a.... good....   arrrghhhh....thing.......brain.....hurts.....




I hear too much generic Christmas music at work. Need to find my Weird Al and listen to "The Night Santa Went Crazy".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn, DOg Moon that does suck about your character. No one could cast raise dead? There are 2 people in my party that can raise dead (Aurora included. She's a sorcerer but can heal and raise dead, long involved and interesting plot twist in the storyline) We also have a druid, and he has done a couple resurrections. However, everytime someone dies we have to come up with tons of magic items to bribe the drow (soultakers in DShai's world) My character is the only one in the party who has never died. This may change the next time we game. There is a really big fight coming.




Sounds like a game I was in one time.... my character, the cleric, was the only one of the four PCs to not die during the campaign. Still don't know why the DM didn't target mine as I was one of the ones slinging around spells and getting into the middle of the fight just about every time.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And then there's too huge where one would like to say to the person, "Plastic surgery can be your friend"....



My best friend needs surgery for that. H's are just TOO BIG!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey!  My avatar is sooo much different and better than Galeros's that you cannot even begin to compare the two.
> 
> Where'd everyone go?  Logging in from work expecting to find I'd missed a lot, but I haven't really missed anything...




Was between watching football and reading Jim Butcher novels while a friend of mine was putting the comp back together. Didn't even bother with the Panthers game as I knew, with the score I saw, they'd lose. And they did. So I watched Jacksonville trounce Indy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hehe, I like Subway, especially the meatball sandwiches.  I do find it highly amusing that despite what their ads say, they still use frozen meatballs, and most of the other stuff looks like it has been sitting there all day when I go in usually.




That chicken parmesean sandwich they had briefly had COLD chicken on it. BLECH. It was nasty.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cool. I want to be in a pirate group. Maybe we need an Ohio chapter




Why not? We've got "Tennessee River Pirates" as there's a group somewhere over in Tennessee.... Complete with the pointy hats.


----------



## Wereserpent

"I don't hear anything in there...are you two lip locked?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, lots of pirateable stuff to be found on the internet.  Ship pirates are just so old fashioned.




I'll say....


----------



## Mycanid

Well folks ... hafta bolt. See you all later on....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> See, I find Tolkien horribly boring.
> *Aurora waits for the whole of ENWorld to reign fire down upon her*




I don't read Tolkein. I like the movies but haven't read the books.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it allergies? I didn't think there would be much this time of year.




If so, then why am I sneezing so much? And not often enough to really say it's a cold.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> My best friend needs surgery for that. H's are just TOO BIG!




I saw one woman at the ren fair who's went down to her waist. And then to add insult to injury, she wanted to expose part of them. The sides!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> "I don't hear anything in there...are you two lip locked?"




Jealous?


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Jealous?




"Okay, I guess sometimes I can be difficult to get along with."


----------



## Wereserpent

Well Hivers, I think I am going to call it a night.  See ya all tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson

I'm trying to decide on a new character. I can't decide on a druid, beguiler, psionic warrior or a wizard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

'Evening hive. Whats happening?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Don't everybody leave on my account.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide on a new character. I can't decide on a druid, beguiler, psionic warrior or a wizard.



How about Dragonfire Adept?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Am I the only one that hates the song 99 Luftballons?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide on a new character. I can't decide on a druid, beguiler, psionic warrior or a wizard.



3.5 Druids are quite nice. I am going to start playing out Aurora's apprentice, Amaelyn, soon as Aurora is sending her on a quest. Amaelyn's a duskblade.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that hates the song 99 Luftballons?



which version?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> which version?



'80s


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that hates the song 99 Luftballons?




I like it.  Don't really understand why, but it's catchy.

Didn't know there were different versions, however.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

There is a new version of 99 Luftbaloons?

Eh...I dig the original German one by Nena.  The English translation was ok...

http://www.eightyeightynine.com/music/nena-99luftballoons.html


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How about Dragonfire Adept?



What book is it in?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> 3.5 Druids are quite nice. I am going to start playing out Aurora's apprentice, Amaelyn, soon as Aurora is sending her on a quest. Amaelyn's a duskblade.



I think I've heard of Duskblade but I don't know that much about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What book is it in?



Dragon Magic.

Duskblade in PHB II.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I like it.  Don't really understand why, but it's catchy.
> 
> Didn't know there were different versions, however.




Two. English and German.

I kinda like them. Both of them.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that hates the song 99 Luftballons?




Blech I say ... and double blech. I never really liked this one either.  :\ 

Good morning all.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide on a new character. I can't decide on a druid, beguiler, psionic warrior or a wizard.




I like druids ... but am a big supporter of psionic classes in general, and have always been since I first began to play back in 1979, so psychic warrior is a vote getter from me too.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> There is a new version of 99 Luftbaloons?
> 
> Eh...I dig the original German one by Nena.  The English translation was ok...
> 
> http://www.eightyeightynine.com/music/nena-99luftballoons.html



Yep, done as a cover by Goldfinger (punk rock band) on their album Stomping Ground.

Watch it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pe8fGt5M3SI
I normally hate covers, but I think this one is good. (Of course, I am also a Goldfinger fan )


----------



## Aurora

This site is running slow for me today. 
Kylee and I are both sick (once again) so I am going to say good bye for now and go take a nap while she is!


----------



## Mycanid

K ma'am ... have a good rest. I am away from my terminal a lot today anyway.  :\


----------



## Aeson

I noticed it running slow as well. 

I hope you and the little spud feel better soon. It's a drag being sick. 

Brings me to another dream. This was last night. I was sick again. This time in my own home and I actually felt sick. In the last dream people told me I was sick and felt fine. This one I felt awful. I could actually feel the ache and stuffiness. I tried to find the number of someone to fill in for me at the store and I couldn't. 

You think there is something behind having 2 dreams where I'm sick?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I like druids ... but am a big supporter of psionic classes in general, and have always been since I first began to play back in 1979, so psychic warrior is a vote getter from me too.



I haven't played any of these except the wizard before. I'm interested in trying them out. What I may do is stat them up and let them fight it out. The winner will be the one I play.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't played any of these except the wizard before. I'm interested in trying them out. What I may do is stat them up and let them fight it out. The winner will be the one I play.




Sounds good to me. Another possiblr consideration would be your DM's stance on the similiarities between psionics and magic. I always make them two completely different things that do not protect from the other (unless specifically indicated), and so I always encouraged the pc's to have at least one psionic class and one divine/arcane spells class to deal with things that might emerge. But not all DM's are like that.

If he is then perhaps being a psionic class would be an extra boost to the party in general, but if not, its no big deal either way, I guess....


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm trying to decide on a new character. I can't decide on a druid, beguiler, psionic warrior or a wizard.



 What character concepts are you playing with?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You think there is something behind having 2 dreams where I'm sick?



Yes


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What character concepts are you playing with?



In this game I don't need a character concept. The others just want to kill stuff and loot the bodies. 

The Druid I want to be from the Underdark. Not necessarily an Underdark race but a druid of the Underdark.

I need to research Psionics in Forgotten Realms. I'm not sure about that one. 

The Beguiler I think I would go with a Casanova type of person. 

Any one I go with will be a cook. I stole the idea from a thread I saw here. The chef will be in search of new ingredients for his dishes. I will not limit myself to unintelligent beings like the OP of the other thread.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> In this game I don't need a character concept. The others just want to kill stuff and loot the bodies.



Is that because they find roleplay boring or because they just don't know how and the concept seems foreign to them?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes



welcome back. Nap well?


What do you think it means? Am I going to [size=+3]DIE!!![/size]?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that because they find roleplay boring or because they just don't know how and the concept seems foreign to them?



I think that they may find it boring and also we don't have a whole lot of time and they would rather spend it fighting stuff.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> welcome back. Nap well?
> 
> 
> What do you think it means? Am I going to [size=+3]DIE!!![/size]?



I already told you the answer for what being sick in a dream means....Here, I'll look it up again.


			
				dreammoods.com said:
			
		

> Sick
> 
> To dream that you or others are sick, denotes discordance and trouble in your life. It may also signal a part of yourself that needs to be healed, either physically or mentally. Perhaps you are wallowing in your own self-pity. You need to quit feeling sorry for yourself.
> 
> Illness
> 
> To dream of an illness in your dream, denotes despair, unpleasant changes, and an emotional breakdown. The illness may be symbolic of your inability to cope with a situation and you see that being ill is an easy way out. On a more direct note, this dream may signal you to pay close attention to your health especially to the areas of body revealed in the dream.


----------



## Aurora

And no, it doesn't mean you are going to die! Even death in a dream doesn't actually mean death. Death in a dream only means a large change. "Out with the old, in with the new" so to speak.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I already told you the answer for what being sick in a dream means....Here, I'll look it up again.



Ah yes, I remember it well. 

It could be stressing over the business.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think that they may find it boring and also we don't have a whole lot of time and they would rather spend it fighting stuff.



We have whole sessions where we do nothing but roleplay. Sure we get to rolla  few dice for things like diplomacy and bluff checks. Mainly though that's because of Jon, He'll haggle with shopkeeps for 2 hours, and then tell DShai he wants to try another store. Meanwhile, we sit around and cast him stares of death.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> In this game I don't need a character concept. The others just want to kill stuff and loot the bodies.



Oooh. In that case, what level?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ah yes, I remember it well.
> 
> It could be stressing over the business.



So forgetful of the things I say. *sigh*   


_Reminds me of my husband._


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oooh. In that case, what level?



8th level.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blah Blah Blah.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We have whole sessions where we do nothing but roleplay. Sure we get to rolla  few dice for things like diplomacy and bluff checks. Mainly though that's because of Jon, He'll haggle with shopkeeps for 2 hours, and then tell DShai he wants to try another store. Meanwhile, we sit around and cast him stares of death.



I would like to have a role playing session in a game. It has never happened in any game I've played in. They always have to have a battle in them.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So forgetful of the things I say. *sigh*
> 
> 
> _Reminds me of my husband._



I am not forgetful of the things you say. I'm too lazy to look up the post.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Blah Blah Blah.



yada yada yada.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would like to have a role playing session in a game. It has never happened in any game I've played in. They always have to have a battle in them.




Now THAT'S a bummer.   

I like a balance between rp'ing and fighting, but ... oh, say a 65/35 % relationship.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like a good 50/50 blend of RPing and fighting myself.  I also like a 50/50 blend of seriousness and humor too!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like a good 50/50 blend of RPing and fighting myself.  I also like a 50/50 blend of seriousness and humor too!



That happens in our sessions as well. Of course, they make fun of me. I will never live down my first comment made as a n00b, but we also make fun of Enkhidu. Luckily, Enk gets it more than I do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> 8th level.



 Hm. I vote Druid, or go multiclass.

Wildshape crazy!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That happens in our sessions as well. Of course, they make fun of me. I will never live down my first comment made as a n00b, but we also make fun of Enkhidu. Luckily, Enk gets it more than I do.



Was your first comment "I attack the darkness."?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm. I vote Druid, or go multiclass.
> 
> Wildshape crazy!



I'm wanting the druid more than the others. 

The DM says the party needs a mage and/or rogue. That is when I came up with the beguiler. Does a party really need anything? Could you have a party of just clerics or fighters or mages?


----------



## Aeson

Time to go home. Have fun while I'm gone. I'll try to be on later tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Time to go home. Have fun while I'm gone. I'll try to be on later tonight.




See you later on sir! 

Man ... I hate this only being able to pop in and out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> This site is running slow for me today.
> Kylee and I are both sick (once again) so I am going to say good bye for now and go take a nap while she is!




Ouch! Hope both of you feel better!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think that they may find it boring and also we don't have a whole lot of time and they would rather spend it fighting stuff.




There's days where all I wanna do is kill stuff. Especially the day the comp went kablooey.   But the rest of the group is more into roleplay, so I try to give it a shot... when I can get my 2 cp worth in with everyone else doing all the talkin'...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do you think it means? Am I going to [size=+3]DIE!!![/size]?




Hope not. 


We had a DM freak out a player with the whispered line he used one game: "you're going to die. You're going to die." Over and over again. Said player called the DM and cussed him out because it invaded his dreams.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm wanting the druid more than the others.
> 
> The DM says the party needs a mage and/or rogue. That is when I came up with the beguiler. Does a party really need anything? Could you have a party of just clerics or fighters or mages?




You can have whatever you want in a party. Our DM has said the same thing about needing a rogue. But no one wants to play one. We've got at least one fighter, two clerics, a cleric/mage and a sorceress. It's not hard in our group to get someone to play the cleric, unlike what you see online.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> See you later on sir!
> 
> Man ... I hate this only being able to pop in and out.




Then quit using Dimension Door!


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then quit using Dimension Door!




My folk aren't really accomplished spellcasters ... but we've advanced respectably in psionic disciplines. Hmm. I haven't thought about trying to psionically "dimension door"....

Many thanks for the idea.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

If we had that capability, I think both Mom and I would've Fireballed our respective places of employment by now...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good evening hivers. Whats happening?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where's everybody gone?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Not much happening. Trying to see if we can link two comps so I can get my files off the old one.... It's proving to be a total pain in the ass. And probably would've been quicker had the other person drove the 3 hours here and then transferred all the files.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Do both computers have an Ethernet card?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm wanting the druid more than the others.
> 
> The DM says the party needs a mage and/or rogue. That is when I came up with the beguiler. Does a party really need anything? Could you have a party of just clerics or fighters or mages?



Druid has been my vote since the beginning.   
There really isn't anything you can't live without in a party. A cleric is really nice, but not necessary. As long as the DM has a good amount of magic in his world, you can buy healing potions or healing wands, etc. Rogues are nice because they can disable traps, etc but you could just have the fighter set off the trap because chances are, they'll survive. I would say probably the only thing you couldn't have a whole party of would be wizards or sorcerers. Unless they are high enough level and maybe could all fly and get past spell resistance, they would get majorly whooped up on.


----------



## Dog Moon

So the Dvds I ordered last week arrived yesterday.  Been too busy watching them to visit EnWorld much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm wanting the druid more than the others.



If you do go with the druid and the party could use an extra spontaneous healer, the Spontaneous Healer feat (Complete Divine) would be a good investment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What, am I alone here?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, am I alone here?




Seems like it.  

After this episode, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Seems like it.
> 
> After this episode, I'm going to sleep.



I feel so unloved.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I feel so unloved.




And on that note, I'm going to sleep.  To the wonderful world of dreams.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hopefully, setting the hive aflame will attract some attention!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Somebody needs a Mentos!


----------



## Wereserpent

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Blah Blah Blah



best Ed O'Neil voice:

blah, blah


----------



## Aurora

If that fire could heat my house. I'd be happy. I am actually thinking about starting a fire.  Maybe not, we have only used the basement fireplace thus far, and as much as I would like to sit down here on the computer all day, I have too much work to do, and since I don't feel good it is gonna take me twice as long. We'll see.

How is everyone today? 

Kylee is now sneezing and coughing a lot. I hope she gets better in the next couple days. I'd hate to have to cancel her birthday party.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning all    ... what's with the dragon???


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning all    ... what's with the dragon???



The dragon caught you in his hoard. He's looking for you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If that fire could heat my house. I'd be happy. I am actually thinking about starting a fire.  Maybe not, we have only used the basement fireplace thus far, and as much as I would like to sit down here on the computer all day, I have too much work to do, and since I don't feel good it is gonna take me twice as long. We'll see.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Kylee is now sneezing and coughing a lot. I hope she gets better in the next couple days. I'd hate to have to cancel her birthday party.



It's going to be in the 60s today. It should be around 70 this weekend. 

I hope you both feel better soon. It would be a shame to cancel the party.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> best Ed O'Neil voice:
> 
> blah, blah



Peg, Not tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The dragon caught you in his hoard. He's looking for you.




Hello Aeson. 

Nonsense. We don't need no stinkin dragonz gold.

You and I the only ones here right now?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You and I the only ones here right now?



Nope


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> We don't need no stinkin dragonz gold.



I'll stick with not needing no stinkin badges, I'll take dragons' gold


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'll stick with not needing no stinkin badges, I'll take dragons' gold




Not me ... remember what happened to Eustace in the Voyage of the Dawn Treader?

  [[shudders]]

Well it's good to see you as well. Still got the blahs I see, eh?

Pity.

Other than that how are things with you?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello Aeson.
> 
> Nonsense. We don't need no stinkin dragonz gold.
> 
> You and I the only ones here right now?



I don't care what will happen to me. If I get a chance to spend some of it first, I'll take it.

It looks like we're not alone.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It looks like we're not alone.



Muhuhuhahaha


----------



## Aeson

I forgot my lunch. I ordered some Chinese food. Yummy.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Muhuhuhahaha



A hideous evil laugh from the darkness.


----------



## Mycanid

Sure enough Aeson. Although I never really thought of Aurora being the ... err ... fount for an evil, hideous laugh from the darkness. Hmmm. :\ 

Well, no doubt you know her better than I!


----------



## Aurora

I say "I love you" all the time to Kylee and sign it at the same time, and she has never attempted to say or sign it back to me. So, a couple days ago we were all walking to DShai's holiday party at work and I said and signed it to her and she looked back at me and tried to say and sign it back except it came out sounding more like "I like you". DShai started cracking up and said "What, you're not ready for that kind of commitment yet?" It struck me as funny. So today she did it again and I started cracking up. Probably not the thing to do when your 2 yr old says "I love you".


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I forgot my lunch. I ordered some Chinese food. Yummy.



I had chinese for dinner last night. Mmmmm I love chinese food. What did you order?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had chinese for dinner last night. Mmmmm I love chinese food. What did you order?



Chicken chow mein. I had to order 2 to get it delivered so I guess I have lunch for tomorrow as well. The second one is sesame chicken.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sure enough Aeson. Although I never really thought of Aurora being the ... err ... fount for an evil, hideous laugh from the darkness. Hmmm. :\
> 
> Well, no doubt you know her better than I!



Everyone has their dark side  

Mine includes pointing and laughing at people when they fall down. Just kidding. My alignment is NG.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I say "I love you" all the time to Kylee and sign it at the same time, and she has never attempted to say or sign it back to me. So, a couple days ago we were all walking to DShai's holiday party at work and I said and signed it to her and she looked back at me and tried to say and sign it back except it came out sounding more like "I like you". DShai started cracking up and said "What, you're not ready for that kind of commitment yet?" It struck me as funny. So today she did it again and I started cracking up. Probably not the thing to do when your 2 yr old says "I love you".



You don't want to force anything on kids. She'll get it. Remember once they start talking they never shut up or as you like to say "shut it".


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everyone has their dark side
> 
> Mine includes pointing and laughing at people when they fall down. Just kidding. My alignment is NG.



You never help them if they're falling? I always like to give a nice shove.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chicken chow mein. I had to order 2 to get it delivered so I guess I have lunch for tomorrow as well. The second one is sesame chicken.



I would think that chicken chow mein would reheat better than sesame chicken. I'd eat the sesame chicken today. Of course, I probably wouldn't eat the other one at all. LOL Prolly has onions or soemthing else gross in it that I don't like. I know. I know. I am a picky eater.

Edit: of course any of it is better than the rabbit food I ate today.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't want to force anything on kids. She'll get it. Remember once they start talking they never shut up or as you like to say "shut it".



I don't _force_ anything on her! My daughter doesn't be quiet. She loves to talk even though half of it is gibberish. She even talks some in her sleep. LOL. Just like her mother.


----------



## Aeson

My alignment is CN.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everyone has their dark side
> 
> Mine includes pointing and laughing at people when they fall down. Just kidding. My alignment is NG.




Yes ... I am afraid I am also NG. Sigh. (At least that is what the tests in the sig seem to indicate.)

All that aside I am not a fan of Chinese food. Now Japanese food is another question entirely. But I am in the minority in the office here and invariably when someone comes back from picking up lunch it is Chinese food.   

Ah well.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would think that chicken chow mein would reheat better than sesame chicken. I'd eat the sesame chicken today. Of course, I probably wouldn't eat the other one at all. LOL Prolly has onions or soemthing else gross in it that I don't like. I know. I know. I am a picky eater.
> 
> Edit: of course any of it is better than the rabbit food I ate today.



Chow mein has big, huge pieces of onion. It's good. 

rabbit food is good for you. Did you eat the rabbit also or just it's food?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't _force_ anything on her! My daughter doesn't be quiet. She loves to talk even though half of it is gibberish. She even talks some in her sleep. LOL. Just like her mother.



I've always been curious about people that talk in their sleep. Is it gibberish when you talk? Do you make sense? I'm sure Kylee doesn't or at least most of the time. 

I wasn't saying you are forcing her. I've noticed some parents tend to go over board with teaching their kids to do something.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... I am afraid I am also NG. Sigh. (At least that is what the tests in the sig seem to indicate.)
> 
> All that aside I am not a fan of Chinese food. Now Japanese food is another question entirely. But I am in the minority in the office here and invariably when someone comes back from picking up lunch it is Chinese food.
> 
> Ah well.



It's all the mushrooms the Chinese use right? Kidding. I know several people that don't like it. They don't like food that isn't what they grew up eating.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chow mein has big, huge pieces of onion. It's good.
> 
> rabbit food is good for you. Did you eat the rabbit also or just it's food?



Just it's food


----------



## Aeson

I haven't had rabbit. I'd like to try it some time. Maybe I'll put traps out in the spring. We have rabbits running around our neighborhood.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've always been curious about people that talk in their sleep. Is it gibberish when you talk? Do you make sense? I'm sure Kylee doesn't or at least most of the time.



Depends on how you define "makes sense". LOL With Kylee so far it is just gibberish. I have sung in my sleep and talked. I worked at a store a few years back that was called Homeplace. I was the supervisor up at the cust serv desk. It went out of business and work there in the end was hell. Every other customer was ranting and raving about one thing or another. I actually had a dream one night that customers were showing up with their carts to check out in my bedroom in the middle of the night. (Yeah, that is how much it affected me) SO, I guess I rolled over and woke up DShai and said "Honey can you PLEASE take care of these customers that want to check out, I am SO tired." He says he told me yes and to go back to sleep. I have also woken him up and asked him things like "Will you let the dog out?" (Long before we had a dog)

The kicker is the one I said to my dad. The whole family (all 6 of us) were staying in a hotel room in Palm Springs when I was in high school (we went prolly 3 times a year) and when I woke up in the morning my dad looked at me and said "Jennifer, the answer is no. You may not have a birthday party and invite all boys." Apparently I asked him that at 3am.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My alignment is CN.






			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> You never help them if they're falling? I always like to give a nice shove.



No dear, that makes you CE.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't had rabbit. I'd like to try it some time. Maybe I'll put traps out in the spring. We have rabbits running around our neighborhood.



Rabbit is actually quite good, but I wouldn't want to be the one to kill one let alone having to to skin it. Blech.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No dear, that makes you CE.



Not if I pick them back up.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... I am afraid I am also NG. Sigh. (At least that is what the tests in the sig seem to indicate.)



What is wrong with being NG? 



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> All that aside I am not a fan of Chinese food. Now Japanese food is another question entirely. But I am in the minority in the office here and invariably when someone comes back from picking up lunch it is Chinese food.



I too enjoy Japanese food. There is a great Japanese restaurant in the Desert Springs Marriot in Palm Springs. You take a boat ride to get to it. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not if I pick them back up.



ROFL


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's all the mushrooms the Chinese use right? Kidding. I know several people that don't like it. They don't like food that isn't what they grew up eating.




Ya know Aeson ... it's true. My parents were heavily into macrobiotic diets when I was growing up, so that's what was in the house and what was fed to the kids! 

The Japanese food tastes come from here, I have no doubt (although they were consciously strengthened by me later on, especially when I lived in San Francisco!  

I still like to tell others about going to school from 1st to 6th grade with rice balls or izhiki rolls. The former were brown rice with shredded umoboshi plums scattered throughout them and wrapped in black seaweed paper style. The latter was nori seaweed "folded" between dough like a stroodle. Delicious stuff. (In fact, when I last visited my folks earlier this year I ate a whole pan of the stuff - I had forgotten how much I liked it.)

I always waited for my schoolmates to say "I've got a peanut butter sandwhich - wanna trade?" to which I would say: "Would you like an izhiki roll?" and their faces would fall. After a second or two they would ask what it was and I would happily reply "seaweed".

Needless to say, I did not get many offers NOR did anyone ever steal my lunch once.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is wrong with being NG? I too enjoy Japanese food. There is a great Japanese restaurant in the Desert Springs Marriot in Palm Springs. You take a boat ride to get to it. It's pretty cool.




Absolutely nothing! 

Boat rides eh? Nice. I used to love going to the Japanese Tea Garden in San Francisco's Golden Gate Park ... especially early in the morning before the tour buses arrive and no one else is around. A "street performer" would come and sit outside the gate and play his Shakuhachi flute then and the sounds would float over the walls. Beautiful ... and ever so peaceful.....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I still like to tell others about going to school from 1st to 6th grade with rice balls or izhiki rolls. The former were brown rice with shredded umoboshi plums scattered throughout them and wrapped in black seaweed paper style. The latter was nori seaweed "folded" between dough like a stroodle. Delicious stuff. (In fact, when I last visited my folks earlier this year I ate a whole pan of the stuff - I had forgotten how much I liked it.)



No one ever stole my lunch either, but I didn't eat food like that at home. LOL. Starting at 8, I had to make my own lunch and my little brothers. 

I think the food you described sounds good. I'd eat it. So long as there are no onions in it


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I used to love going to the Japanese Tea Garden in San Francisco's Golden Gate Park ... especially early in the morning before the tour buses arrive and no one else is around. A "street performer" would come and sit outside the gate and play his Shakuhachi flute then and the sounds would float over the walls. Beautiful ... and ever so peaceful.....



I have been there. I like San Francisco. Too bad no one can actually afford to move there anymore. I know I couldn't. I'd like to move back to San Diego. Can't afford that either.


----------



## Aurora

I am out for awhile. Be back later....


----------



## Aeson

A party with all boys. I'd like to be the only boy at an all girl party. On second thought maybe not. 


I shared a room with a friend at conventions. One year we were in Baltimore and he started talking in his sleep. It was gibberish. I had no idea what he was saying.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sup' /B/....oh wait I mean Sup' Hivers.  

I complete my last two finals today and I am leaving for home on Friday.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sup' /B/....oh wait I mean Sup' Hivers.
> 
> I complete my last two finals today and I am leaving for home on Friday.



Will we get to see you while you're at home or do we have to wait until you get back to school to hear you say "Blah Blah Blah"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do both computers have an Ethernet card?




Yeah. Both have on-board ethernet built into the motherboards. We were gonna try something with this site called avvenu (or somesuch spelling) but the transfer rate was pathetically slow. Then something else and then windows XP on the other comp had a fit as it's the same copy as is on this one. Both comps are mine.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's going to be in the 60s today. It should be around 70 this weekend.
> 
> I hope you both feel better soon. It would be a shame to cancel the party.




Just a tad cooler up here. Only mid 60s here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I forgot my lunch. I ordered some Chinese food. Yummy.




We had notes up at work forbidding us from eating the food there. Says there's too much theft there. Even says that if you pay for the food and have a receipt, you'll get fired anyways...   

So, when I got off work, I went directly to Taco Hell and got a couple of half-pound burritos to go and ate them at home.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everyone has their dark side
> 
> Mine includes pointing and laughing at people when they fall down. Just kidding. My alignment is NG.




Most definitely, says the Sith....   

And as a t-shirt I have goes: "It's funny until someone gets hurt, then it's freakin' hilarious!"


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will we get to see you while you're at home or do we have to wait until you get back to school to hear you say "Blah Blah Blah"?




I will be posting from home as well.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We had notes up at work forbidding us from eating the food there. Says there's too much theft there. Even says that if you pay for the food and have a receipt, you'll get fired anyways...
> 
> So, when I got off work, I went directly to Taco Hell and got a couple of half-pound burritos to go and ate them at home.



I never worked in an eatery that didn't let you eat. We could always have a meal. Most of the time we would have to pay for it and always at a discount.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> No one ever stole my lunch either, but I didn't eat food like that at home. LOL. Starting at 8, I had to make my own lunch and my little brothers.
> 
> I think the food you described sounds good. I'd eat it. So long as there are no onions in it




No one stole my lunch either. But then it was either free or half price of the same crap everyone else got.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never worked in an eatery that didn't let you eat. We could always have a meal. Most of the time we would have to pay for it and always at a discount.




We usually get to eat for free. But someone gots to be an ass and take food they didn't get an account for or handing it out to their buddies who show up for a freebie. Now we all have to starve and suffer. 

Or be pirates and plunder a bite here and there....


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or be pirates and plunder a bite here and there....



heh


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> No one ever stole my lunch either, but I didn't eat food like that at home. LOL. Starting at 8, I had to make my own lunch and my little brothers.
> 
> I think the food you described sounds good. I'd eat it. So long as there are no onions in it




Sorry ma'am - sometimes the izhiki rolls had onions in them.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry ma'am - sometimes the izhiki rolls had onions in them.



that's okay. I would just make them without. 

I don't mind seaweed. I like sushi. The kind with cooked fish in it  I tried a tuna roll once and couldn't stomach it. I like California rolls and sushi with shrimp in it though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good evening hivers. Whats happening?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good evening hivers. Whats happening?



Hey Fru. I am just catching up and thinking about what I am going to try and accomplish this evening.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> that's okay. I would just make them without.
> 
> I don't mind seaweed. I like sushi. The kind with cooked fish in it  I tried a tuna roll once and couldn't stomach it. I like California rolls and sushi with shrimp in it though.




I like sushi too. But gots to hold the raw seafood as it does a number to my stomach. Just like the mussels do. Chinese food always sends me to the restroom but eating either of those just makes my stomach hurt whilst doing so. And I only ate one mussel. Or one piece of raw fish sushi and it didn't go well at all.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I will be posting from home as well.




Only place I post from. Unless I'm at a convention and have time to log on.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I know I need to hit the sack if I read the thread "Hockey Questions" as "Hooky Questions"....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats hapening Darth?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Fru. I am just catching up and thinking about what I am going to try and accomplish this evening.



You can try to write the great American novel.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats hapening Darth?




Only been up since 4AM and didn't get a nap so I watched The DaVinci Code instead. On the laptop as I haven't gotten this computer set to watch DVDs like the previous one.... And can't get the stuff off the old drive since it has the same copy of XP that this one has.... and no extra $$ to get another copy/license.


----------



## Wereserpent

“Assaulting a commanding officer is a serious offense. You are hereby grounded until I say otherwise.”


----------



## Wereserpent

"I will crush you too, if you do it again.”


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> “Assaulting a commanding officer is a serious offense. You are hereby grounded until I say otherwise.”



Who gave you a promotion? Your still a Private. Darth, Fru and I are the commanding officers around here.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> "I will crush you too, if you do it again.”



Blah


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who gave you a promotion? Your still a Private. Darth, Fru and I are the commanding officers around here.




Just 'cause I hold the rank of Commander in KAG......


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who gave you a promotion? Your still a Private. Darth, Fru and I are the commanding officers around here.



What am I? The entertainment?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What am I? The entertainment?



Ships counselor.


----------



## Dog Moon

Whazow!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Whazow!



You okay?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You okay?




Yeah.  I just wanted to contribute to this thread, but I didn't feel like reading much cause I'm watching dvds, so I figured since I can't say anything meaningful, I might as well make a random noise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I just wanted to contribute to this thread, but I didn't feel like reading much cause I'm watching dvds, so I figured since I can't say anything meaningful, I might as well make a random noise.



Oh, well that certainly is the bliss of the hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, well that certainly is the bliss of the hive.




Yeah.  I figured there was no better place than here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I figured there was no better place than here.



There _*is*_ no better place than here. It has a homey feel to it.


----------



## Mycanid

Evening folks ... am at a friends house and typing on one of those beautiful grape iMacs. Man I love these computers.  Pity they did not keep the design.

Anyhoo - how are things with you all?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyhoo - how are things with you all?



Hey, Myc. Whats up. I'm good!


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I found out at 3 pm that I had been scheduled to give a public presentation at 7 pm tonight, and had been scheduled to do so for months!   

So I crammed the material, rushed off, gave the presentation, which went pretty well (man - did I ever WING it) and am spending the night here in town because I have to give another presentation tomorrow at 9 am or so.

This latter one I knew of, though. It is to a kindergarten class!    It should be loads of fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So I crammed the material, rushed off, gave the presentation, which went pretty well (man - did I ever WING it) and am spending the night here in town because I have to give another presentation tomorrow at 9 am or so.



Hehe. Weird stuff. One time I was hosting a game session until one of the players called me to ask if it allright if they brought their kids. Now, that was a winged seesion.


----------



## Mycanid

One nice thing is that the people who I am staying with have a hot tub. I think I might go in for a nice long soak. Sigh ... I haven't had a "relax" like that since brontosaurs were still wandering the earth....

And tomorrow morning for breakfast - raisin toast! YAY! Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One nice thing is that the people who I am staying with have a hot tub. I think I might go in for a nice long soak. Sigh ... I haven't had a "relax" like that since brontosaurs were still wandering the earth....



Yeah. I can't remember the last time I got a nice soak, it must have been a couple of years now at least.


----------



## Mycanid

Way back when my folks used to purchase a professional full body massage for me for my birthday. I still remember the hour long agony of my first one. Although let me tell you I slept one of the most refreshing naps I ever slept after it was over. MAN! Did it hurt. But it felt wonderful afterwards ... probably because the guy had stopped!   Haven't had one of those in almost 20 years either.

Ah well. No complaints. Guess it makes you appreciate them more when something unexpected comes around, eh? Like the hot tub!

So ... what have you been up to of late Frukathka? Haven't heard from you in a few days. Things are well with you?


----------



## Mycanid

Man this iMac is sslllloooowwwwwwwww....   

A multitasker it definitely is NOT.

G3 333mhz with 96 mb of RAM. Man ... I remember when these things sold for $800 or so!

Now it's slow to the point of absurdity. Just to load a a linked page in enworld takes a minute or so. Every single time! 

Ah well ... not like I'm going anywhere.

Sure limits web browsing to other sites, though....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> What am I? The entertainment?




Guess that makes me the weird alien behind the bar, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So ... what have you been up to of late Frukathka? Haven't heard from you in a few days. Things are well with you?



Sleeping during the day, surfing the boards at night, sporadically working on my homebrew and watching The Lost Room.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Guess that makes me the weird alien behind the bar, eh?



No, I think of you more as the Security Officer. For some reason, your avatar reminds of of the Founders.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, I think of you more as the Security Officer. For some reason, your avatar reminds of of the Founders.




Wow! THAT'S cool. Never thougtht of myself as the security officer. Never was that interested in the character of Warf (who always seemed to be getting beaten up for a security officer anyway) ... but I thought Odo was a great concept!

Poor Frukathka ... must be boring surfing the boards and only having a bizarre alien life form who is a pathetic excuse for a security officer to talk to.

Where are the commanding officers and the counsellor??? Can we have some normality in here please for poor Frukathka???


----------



## Mycanid

At least I'm not stuck in the engine room....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow! THAT'S cool. Never thougtht of myself as the security officer. Never was that interested in the character of Warf (who always seemed to be getting beaten up for a security officer anyway) ... but I thought Odo was a great concept!



Worf, not Warf. Warf sounds like some weird dog food.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poor Frukathka ... must be boring surfing the boards and only having a bizarre alien life form who is a pathetic excuse for a security officer to talk to.



Actually, I find you to be an interesting person, and enjoy our chats.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Where are the commanding officers and the counsellor???



Aurora is the counselor.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Worf, not Warf. Warf sounds like some weird dog food.



Whoops!  That's what I meant. 


> Actually, I find you to be an interesting person, and enjoy our chats.



Well thank you. 


> Aurora is the counselor.



Yes ... I noticed that earlier. But she is probably in bed. I guess it's 1 AM or so where whe is.  :\ 
Well, I guess tonight we are the night shift then, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, I guess tonight we are the night shift then, eh?



Aye!


----------



## Mycanid

Theeerrrrrreeee's ....
Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow.
There's Klingon's on the starboard bow, starboard bow Captain!

It's life Fru, but not as we know it, not as we know it, not as we know it.
It's life Fru, but not as we know it, not as we know it Captain!

Hmm ... Don't suppose you know the reference to this parody song, eh?

Pardon the brief seizure of madness there. [[Dusts off his trunk and goes back to work.]]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Theeerrrrrreeee's ....
> Klingons on the starboard bow, starboard bow, starboard bow.
> There's Klingon's on the starboard bow, starboard bow Captain!
> 
> It's life Fru, but not as we know it, not as we know it, not as we know it.
> It's life Fru, but not as we know it, not as we know it Captain!
> 
> Hmm ... Don't suppose you know the reference to this parody song, eh?
> 
> Pardon the brief seizure of madness there. [[Dusts off his trunk and goes back to work.]]



Yeah, I've heard that one. Heck I have the .wav. Freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Mycanid

I somehow thought you might have heard it....

Well, this pathetic excuse for a security officer should turn in ... especially if I am going to have that hot soak in the hot tub!

A pleasure to talk with you again. Maybe I'll see you again in here soon, eh?

My hello's to all the other shipmates.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Later, Myc. Take care.


----------



## Mycanid

Waves his hand and disappears beneath the earth again.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Waves his hand and disappears beneath the earth again.



except that 7 min later, I see he is still online  That or the computer is so slow it still hasn't logged you off. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One nice thing is that the people who I am staying with have a hot tub. I think I might go in for a nice long soak. Sigh ... I haven't had a "relax" like that since brontosaurs were still wandering the earth....
> 
> And tomorrow morning for breakfast - raisin toast! YAY! Definitely one of my favorites.



A soak in a hot tub would be _very_ nice.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> except that 7 min later, I see he is still online  That or the computer is so slow it still hasn't logged you off. LOL




Hey there dearie ... UM ... I mean ... ma'am .... erm ... I mean Communications Officer Aurora. 

No - I was just looking at a few other threads. I was just about to leave when I saw you had posted in here. So I thought I'd say hello before signing totally out of enworld. I meant that I was disconecting from the Hive for the evening. Ah well.

Anyhoo ... Frukathka and I were entertaining each other for a while. I discovered that I was a security officer! Whoulda thought?   :\ 

See you all later then. 

Signinnnnnnggggggg OFF!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What am I? The entertainment?



I didn't want to say anything but yes you are.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't want to say anything but yes you are.



No, she isn't. She's the ships counselor!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, she isn't. She's the ships counselor!



Does she have the cleavage for the job?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Does she have the cleavage for the job?



I don't think that matters so much as having a certain amount of empathy for emotions. And from what I have seen in off-topic, she isn't shy about talking about emotions either way.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think that matters so much as having a certain amount of empathy for emotions. And from what I have seen in off-topic, she isn't shy about talking about emotions either way.



Empathy is important but she has to be able to wear the counselor's outfits.


----------



## Mycanid

[Rises from beneath the earth once again]

Morning folks. Did I miss anything?

Hmm ... not much post number wise.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Rises from beneath the earth once again]
> 
> Morning folks. Did I miss anything?
> 
> Hmm ... not much post number wise.



You know there is never much going on in the morning.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know there is never much going on in the morning.




Actually, "Hive wise" I don't think I have ever BEEN in here this early in the morning.  :\ 

How are you today Aeson? 

Man ... where is that coffee? My poor head....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up Mycanid? Did you sleep well?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man ... where is that coffee? My poor head....



 Drink too much last night?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Drink too much last night?




No!  

Just a coffee addict. Don't need much to calm the headache down. Man, I been drinking the stuff since I was 10.

I slept rather fitfully ... but that is pretty normal for me. I feel rested.

brb ... I gotta find that coffee....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just a coffee addict. Don't need much to calm the headache down. Man, I been drinking the stuff since I was 10.



10?!   Your parents didn't own a coffee shop, did they?




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> I slept rather fitfully ... but that is pretty normal for me. I feel rested.



Yeah, ditto here. Though, it usually takes me an hour to get out of my 'waking fog', and that is with my cup of coffee. Without it it can take me up to three hours to come out of my fog.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 10?!   Your parents didn't own a coffee shop, did they? ... Yeah, ditto here. Though, it usually takes me an hour to get out of my 'waking fog', and that is with my cup of coffee. Without it it can take me up to three hours to come out of my fog.




Naw ... just had coffee about the place. I used to like to drink it with orange juice for some reason I still don't remember. :\ And I know what you mean about the fog.

I should be emerging from it in a few minutes here - hooray!

My two younger brothers are 6'3" and 5'10" while I (the oldest) and but 5'7" ... they always joke with me that my coffee drinking habits contribute to this. Maybe ... but I have rather thought that having a different biological father (who was NOT Scandanavian) might have something to do with it too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe ... but I have rather thought that having a different biological father (who was NOT Scandanavian) might have something to do with it too.



My roots trace back mainly to German and Russian lands, with a smattering of Italian. Not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Mycanid

For me on my mother's side it goes back to 11th century southernish France (the area around the city of Angouleme) and it was lesser nobility (the Comte DeLaCessnes) ... which is why there are so many records. 

For my biological father's side it goes back (records wise) to the late 15th century in Northern England, west of York in fact. My familiy came to America sometime between 1630 and 1650 and stayed in Massachusets. Then part of the familiy moved to Maine. Then a member of the family (my biological great grandfather) moved to Minnesota. Then my biological grandfather moved to Connecticut (he was a professor at Yale, you see). My biological father and my mom met in an art school, had a fling, and: VOILA! I was the result.

Ahhhhh .... coffee with chickory flavor. Very tasty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh .... coffee with chickory flavor. Very tasty.



chickory flavor, eh? Can't say I've had that. Do you know the name of the coffee brand?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> chickory flavor, eh? Can't say I've had that. Do you know the name of the coffee brand?




It is "Cafe' Du Monde" and the store is in the Old Jackson Square at New Orleans. The brand the lady of the house made for me is "Coffee and Chicory".

Web address (I am reading the label): http://www.CafeduMonde.com

Phone Number 1 800 772 2927

Okay sir ... I am off to Kindergarten!   

Talk to you all later.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> For me on my mother's side it goes back to 11th century southernish France (the area around the city of Angouleme) and it was lesser nobility (the Comte DeLaCessnes) ... which is why there are so many records.
> 
> For my biological father's side it goes back (records wise) to the late 15th century in Northern England, west of York in fact. My familiy came to America sometime between 1630 and 1650 and stayed in Massachusets.
> 
> Ahhhhh .... coffee with chickory flavor. Very tasty.



I find it amazing that you can trace back your family like that. My grandmothers family (Ludewig's) emigrated in 1844 under Prince Carl of Germany. He was hoping to claim Texas as a German province, but the next year the US acquired Texas. Too many records were destroyed in WW2 and when my grandmother took a trip years ago to try and find any remaining family she could find nothing. The Brenner side of my family is also German (my other grandmother). The Brenner homestead still exists and there are even still Brenner's living in it. Next time I go to Germany, I am going to make a point to visit it. My one grandpa's family is predominately from Denmark, and my other grandpa we're not sure about. We know his grandmother was Cherokee, then there is some German and we believe English. Hs grandfather just kind of appeared out of nowhere and married his grandmother. He had a thick English accent, was extremely well educated, and refused to speak about where he came from or any family he had. We can only assume by his education level that he came from a wealthy family and maybe was a black sheep that moved to America? *shrug*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Empathy is important but she has to be able to wear the counselor's outfits.



Uh....what do they look like?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh....what do they look like?



[imagel]http://www.hellenism.net/images/famous/sirtis.jpg[/imagel]

Or some variation of this. It was almost always low cut.


----------



## Aeson

Don't tell me I'm alone. I'm so lonely. Oh so lonely. 

I may have to start a website and call it lonelyman15.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or some variation of this. It was almost always low cut.



Well, I don't have that much, but I think it'll work. 

Wait, why do I have to be the hive counselor? Yeah, I am empathic, but that doesn't sound very fun. LOL I guess it could be much worse though. So, I guess I'll accept it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't tell me I'm alone. I'm so lonely. Oh so lonely.
> 
> I may have to start a website and call it lonelyman15.



Oh quit your whining.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I don't have that much, but I think it'll work.
> 
> Wait, why do I have to be the hive counselor? Yeah, I am empathic, but that doesn't sound very fun. LOL I guess it could be much worse though. So, I guess I'll accept it.



See I thought the entertainment was a better choice.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh quit your whining.



Big meany.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Big meany.



For me to be mean to you means I like you ie I only tease my friends and family. _Kind of effed up actually_


----------



## Aurora

Although, lonelyman15.com is available if you truly feel the desire to do so. Heh


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> For me to be mean to you means I like you ie I only tease my friends and family. _Kind of effed up actually_



That'd the way I am. I pick on friends and family and some are bothered but most just pick back.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> See I thought the entertainment was a better choice.



I'd be afraid the costume might be worse.......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Although, lonelyman15.com is available if you truly feel the desire to do so. Heh



Scary thought. I'm not as cute nor do I have the writers lonelygirl15 had.


----------



## Aurora

All right lonely man, Kylee is asleep, so I am gonna go take a nap. Maybe some rest will help me feel better. Talk to you later.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right lonely man, Kylee is asleep, so I am gonna go take a nap. Maybe some rest will help me feel better. Talk to you later.



pleasant dreams.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sup' Hivers.  How is everyone?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sup' Hivers.  How is everyone?



Just peachy. How about yourself?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just peachy. How about yourself?




I am not currently a fruit, but I am good none the less.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am not currently a fruit, but I am good none the less.



You do act a little fruity at times.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> You do act a little fruity at times.





Maybe so, but I am not a fruit.

*Bites into Aeson*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but I am not a fruit.
> 
> *Bites into Aeson*



I'm not ripe yet. I hope you chip a tooth on the pit.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not ripe yet. I hope you chip a tooth on the pit.




Owwwwww, you meanie.


----------



## Aurora

Leave it to someone from Georgia to use the reply "peachy".


----------



## Aurora

Do they feed you at that college Galeros?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Leave it to someone from Georgia to use the reply "peachy".



You haven't heard that one before?


----------



## Aeson

I have a couple of things to drop off in drop boxes then I'll be on my way home.


----------



## Wereserpent

Okay Guyz, I have some questions.  When dealin with a surge protector, should I just simply unplug it, or should I turn it off then unplug it?  This is after I have already unplugged everything from it mind you.  Also, when dealing with cable connections, is there any way I have to pull it out?  The cable line is plugged into the TV which is plugged into the wall.  So, I need to know how to properly disconnect it from the wall.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Owwwwww, you meanie.



At least I didn't say anything about swallowing the worm.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You haven't heard that one before?



Of course I have. Just not very often.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Okay Guyz, I have some questions.  When dealin with a surge protector, should I just simply unplug it, or should I turn it off then unplug it?  This is after I have already unplugged everything from it mind you.  Also, when dealing with cable connections, is there any way I have to pull it out?  The cable line is plugged into the TV which is plugged into the wall.  So, I need to know how to properly disconnect it from the wall.



The surge protector you can just unplug. That switch is a kill switch for the things plugged in. I would unplug the cable from the TV and leave it in the wall. How is it attached? Is it one that you have to turn to tighten or loosen? What ever you do, don't just jerk it out. It could damage something.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course I have. Just not very often.



It's an older saying. I don't hear it much either.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> The surge protector you can just unplug. That switch is a kill switch for the things plugged in. I would unplug the cable from the TV and leave it in the wall. How is it attached? Is it one that you have to turn to tighten or loosen? What ever you do, don't just jerk it out. It could damage something.




I do not know about the cable, I will as if I can leave it in the wall.  I was not the one who set it up, so I do not know.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Okay Guyz, I have some questions.  When dealin with a surge protector, should I just simply unplug it, or should I turn it off then unplug it?  This is after I have already unplugged everything from it mind you.  Also, when dealing with cable connections, is there any way I have to pull it out?  The cable line is plugged into the TV which is plugged into the wall.  So, I need to know how to properly disconnect it from the wall.



Neither one of these things really matter. You can turn off the surge protector before you unplug it and you'll reduce any chance of sparks I guess. The cable connection matters even less. You really have no chance f anything going wrong no matter which way you do it.


----------



## Aeson

This is in your dorm? It maybe part of the fixtures in the room. I'd leave the cable where it is. Disconnect from the TV.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is in your dorm? It maybe part of the fixtures in the room. I'd leave the cable where it is. Disconnect from the TV.




The cable wire is mine.  They just want us to unplug everything, but that could not apply to things that are not in wall sockets.  Anyway, is there a correct way to unplug a cable line from the TV for that matter?  I need to know this for my sanity next semester.


----------



## Wereserpent

I will be back in a while, I am going to go ask and get food as well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Okay, I was told that I can leave the cable wire in.


----------



## Aeson

It was a good thing I stayed to chat with you guys a few minutes longer. I left to go home as I was putting stuff in the car someone drove up. I went over to ask if they needed anything. She said she wanted to ship a bunch of stuff. I said "come on in" and opened the store again. She sent some stuff to Chicago and mailed some cards. That was some money I made that I would have missed if I left on time. Added bonus she was cute and funny. I wish I had the guts to ask her out.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Added bonus she was cute and funny. I wish I had the guts to ask her out.



Yeah, well, maybe she'll come back


----------



## Mycanid

[[Emerges from the earth and waves....]

Well Aurora it's true. I do have the good fortune of being able to trace my family roots all the way back that far - AND on both sides. 

How's things with everyone tonight?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, well, maybe she'll come back



Yeah, next Christmas.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was a good thing I stayed to chat with you guys a few minutes longer. I left to go home as I was putting stuff in the car someone drove up. I went over to ask if they needed anything. She said she wanted to ship a bunch of stuff. I said "come on in" and opened the store again. She sent some stuff to Chicago and mailed some cards. That was some money I made that I would have missed if I left on time. Added bonus she was cute and funny. I wish I had the guts to ask her out.




Oh Aeson! You must work at a UPS store or something, yes? How wonderful. I understand much now.  I have a good friend who manages one of those stores in upstate NY too. Interesting ... the two of you remind me of each other too.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh Aeson! You must work at a UPS store or something, yes? How wonderful. I understand much now.  I have a good friend who manages one of those stores in upstate NY too. Interesting ... the two of you remind me of each other too.



I don't work at The UPS Store. It's an Indepentant store I own. It's called Mail Junction. My parents and I bought it about 2 months ago.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't work at The UPS Store. It's an Indepentant store I own. It's called Mail Junction. My parents and I bought it about 2 months ago.




Oh ho! Excellent ... that kinda like a mailboxes etc. store - post office boxes for folks who like it and the opportunity to send things out USPS, UPS or FedEx and the like? Still excellent. I have done quite a bit of work in shipping too!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ho! Excellent ... that kinda like a mailboxes etc. store - post office boxes for folks who like it and the opportunity to send things out USPS, UPS or FedEx and the like? Still excellent. I have done quite a bit of work in shipping too!



We don't do UPS. They charge too many fees and are hard to work with. We rent mail boxes. I was surprised at how many of the renters run internet retail sites. Have any friends or family in the Atlanta area? Send them my way.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah, next Christmas.



*Aurora nudges Aeson*

Try some optimism.


----------



## Aurora

What is everyone doing tonight?

I am multi-tasking. Watching tv, playing on my laptop, and wrapping birthday and Christmas presents. LOL I set up one of my big 6 foot tables in the family room 

I don't know why I am watching football. I really couldn't care less about either the 49ers or the Seahawks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sup' Hivers.

Anyways, I have packed away most of the stuff I am taking with me.  I think I am just going to goof around the rest of the night.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sup' Hivers.
> 
> Anyways, I have packed away most of the stuff I am taking with me.  I think I am just going to goof around the rest of the night.



What does that include?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> What does that include?




Hmmmmm.................

Hanging around here and....oh wait I already did that a couple of times today.  I will probably just hang out at all my favortie forums and check in here every once in a while.  I may also try to see if I can make a book I have already read interesting again.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello?!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hello?!



I think we are the only ones here tonight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think we are the only ones here tonight.




And heeeeeer'es Dog Moon!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And heeeeeer'es Dog Moon!



Hey Dog Moon!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Dog Moon!




Hey.

Finally finished the 3rd season of Nip/Tuck on dvd.  Anyone here watch that show?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey.
> 
> Finally finished the 3rd season of Nip/Tuck on dvd.  Anyone here watch that show?



I tried to watch it, but I watch enough tv already. I'll probably watch them on DVD eventually.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey.
> 
> Finally finished the 3rd season of Nip/Tuck on dvd.  Anyone here watch that show?




I heard it is disgusting from someone I know.  

Anyways, NOOM GOD IS HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to bed now, night Hivers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I heard it is disgusting from someone I know.




Well, some parts occasionally make me squirm a little, but that's basically only when they're doing the actually surgeries.

And there's too much guy butt.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, some parts occasionally make me squirm a little, but that's basically only when they're doing the actually surgeries.
> 
> And there's too much guy butt.



ROFL


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I heard it is disgusting from someone I know.
> 
> Anyways, NOOM GOD IS HERE!!!!!!!




Disgusting is when you watch surgery programs on the Learning Channel then have a cancerous tumor removed from your chest.  You are desensitized only, not put out.   I warned the doctor that I had broken the collar bone on that side unwittedly and allowed it to heal in an "L" shape.  The tumor got stuck and he was lifting up my body pulling on the collar bone and the tumor.   I heard every scrap and squish and could visualize it well from the TV shows.


ahhhh....memories.


----------



## megamania

oh...and 'allo.   My demise was greatly exaggerated.   Just been busy with the holidaze and such.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, some parts occasionally make me squirm a little, but that's basically only when they're doing the actually surgeries.
> 
> And there's too much guy butt.





could be worse.... he could roll over before the camera.


----------



## megamania

Has anyone here played "Ultimate Alliance"?

I got it for my kids for X-mas along with the strategy book.  I....must....have.....willpower!

The game looks awesome and I really want to play it!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am going to bed now, night Hivers.





nite.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think we are the only ones here tonight.





No 'we'  only I from what I am seeing thus far.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> could be worse.... he could roll over before the camera.




Well, there were plenty of opportunities for male fronts, but fortunately, nothing was shown.  Just weird that there really hasn't been any female butts.  It seems like it's backwards from what the rest of America is accustomed to because of the tailoring to males, of which most don't like male butts and prefer female ones.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> No 'we'  only I from what I am seeing thus far.....




Considering that with multiple personalities, I don't think you could call yourself 'I' anyway, even if you were the only one(s) here.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, there were plenty of opportunities for male fronts, but fortunately, nothing was shown.  Just weird that there really hasn't been any female butts.  It seems like it's backwards from what the rest of America is accustomed to because of the tailoring to males, of which most don't like male butts and prefer female ones.



Um for the most part *I* would rather see female butt than male. Females are actually pretty when naked. Men....not so much.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I had the guts to ask her out.





Risky Business the movie-   "Just say what the ****"

It s a terrible line but accurate also.   I was too shy in high school and the beginning of college.   But I kept saying it.   Met a wonderful artist from northern Vermont in NYC and the rest has been a crazy twisted history ever since.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, there were plenty of opportunities for male fronts, but fortunately, nothing was shown.  Just weird that there really hasn't been any female butts.  It seems like it's backwards from what the rest of America is accustomed to because of the tailoring to males, of which most don't like male butts and prefer female ones.




without having ever seen the show it is to keep it fair I would guess.   Men get to see breasts and women get to see the male butts.   I may be wrong but just a guess.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Considering that with multiple personalities, I don't think you could call yourself 'I' anyway, even if you were the only one(s) here.




Mania is thinking about "test playing" the kids toy, "Al" is thicking about sleep and Mega is "I"

yup yup!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um for the most part *I* would rather see female butt than male. Females are actually pretty when naked. Men....not so much.





women = grace and gentle curves

men = (looking for the right words... avoid affending....) more bulk (bnot the word I want to use but what the hey....)


----------



## megamania

So how goes it?  Anyone miss me (us)?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> So how goes it?  Anyone miss me (us)?



Very much

How have you been?


----------



## Aurora

Aurora is tired and is going to try and go to sleep. Night hive.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Very much
> 
> How have you been?





Flying below radar but I'm fine.   I just needed to sit and do nothing that required thought or energy.  Something about 70 hours a week and now holidays.

Watched a few movies at night and ran between jobs to the stores nearby.  




forget....about....the game......

my will is stronger than that.........


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora is tired and is going to try and go to sleep. Night hive.




nite.


----------



## megamania

I'm going away for the nite shortly myself but just thought I would ask-

The newest Dragon magazine had an article about the Sword Serpent Tavern.  It has connections to ALL game worlds.  Forgotten Realms, Darksun, Eberron and etc...

What do Hivers think of a PbP of this place?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Has anyone here played "Ultimate Alliance"?
> 
> I got it for my kids for X-mas along with the strategy book.  I....must....have.....willpower!
> 
> The game looks awesome and I really want to play it!



 It is tremendously fun. I play it on the Wii.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_(Secretly worried for Jdvn1's TV...)_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Disgusting is when you watch surgery programs on the Learning Channel <edit>




I used to watch surgery shows- as the son of an MD, I've seen some real ugly stuff hanging out in ERs and clinics.

However, when I saw the show where they did a vasectomy under local...and the local started wearing off mid-procedure?  And then got out the needle?
   
I had to walk away.

As for surgeries under local, I had to have some stitches done in my left hand and knee under local anesthesia in the ER- not so bad, right?

The problem was, as they're telling me not to move while they're probing around my wounds, removing the glass therin, on the other side of the little paper screen was a guy who had fallen 30+ feet out of a big tree, bouncing around like a pachinko ball.  He had broken a lot of bones and was screaming his head off...just about in perfect syncopation with my doctor's probings.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora nudges Aeson*
> 
> Try some optimism.



She said she doesn't do that much shipping except at Christmas. She said she was more into receiving than giving.  She came in last Christmas when the store was owned by someone else. She could come back. She doesn't live too far away. Maybe next year if she comes in I'll be in a better position to say something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers! How are you today?


----------



## Wereserpent

I am fine, I am going to be leaveing my dorm in a few hours.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers! How are you today?



What's good about it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's good about it?



That fact that I am happy and full of love. :hug:


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's good about it?



Ouch. Someone's not in a good mood.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ouch. Someone's not in a good mood.



At least I am. 

What can I do to brighten up your day, Aeson?


----------



## Aurora

Aurora has an assload of work to do today. Family coming in town tonight so I need to wash the sheets on both of the guest beds. I need to clean the bathrooms and just pick up the house in general. A 2 yr old can really mess up a house quick! I also need to hang up all the pictures in the house. Before I can do any of that though, I have to go buy everything for Kylee's B-day party tomorrow including ordering a cake. I hope it's not too late. If it is, I guess I'll be baking tonight as well. 

It's a good thing I am feeling better today. I can actually breathe and my throat doesn't hurt as much. Needless to say, if you see me on here too much today playing hooky, tell me to go do some work. LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's a good thing I am feeling better today. I can actually breathe and my throat doesn't hurt as much. Needless to say, if you see me on here too much today playing hooky, tell me to go do some work. LOL



No worries, I'll try to keep you on track...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ouch. Someone's not in a good mood.



I'm ornery today. Not sure why.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora has an assload of work to do today. Family coming in town tonight so I need to wash the sheets on both of the guest beds. I need to clean the bathrooms and just pick up the house in general. A 2 yr old can really mess up a house quick! I also need to hang up all the pictures in the house. Before I can do any of that though, I have to go buy everything for Kylee's B-day party tomorrow including ordering a cake. I hope it's not too late. If it is, I guess I'll be baking tonight as well.
> 
> It's a good thing I am feeling better today. I can actually breathe and my throat doesn't hurt as much. Needless to say, if you see me on here too much today playing hooky, tell me to go do some work. LOL



Get back to work woman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm ornery today. Not sure why.



Do you need a hug?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you need a hug?



Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Aurora

Aurora beats Fru to it and gives Aeson a big hug! 

OK, okay, I'll get back to work.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Needless to say, if you see me on here too much today playing hooky, tell me to go do some work. LOL




CRACK   Mania tests the whip

ZZZZZZT Mega tests the taser

HUUURMMMPH   "Al" clears his throat for endless belittleing banter


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> CRACK   Mania tests the whip
> 
> ZZZZZZT Mega tests the taser
> 
> HUUURMMMPH   "Al" clears his throat for endless belittleing banter



Ouch! Aurora doesn't take well to verbal abuse nor tasers for that matter.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora beats Fru to it and gives Aeson a big hug!
> 
> OK, okay, I'll get back to work.





CRACK!    Aurora succeeds on her reflex save and doges the whip

ZZZZZZAP! "OW!" Yells Mega as he rolls a natural 1 and zaps himself


HAHAHAHAHAH!   "Al" loses it seeing the smoking image of Mega.  Forgets to yell at her.


----------



## Aurora

Your selves are mean to eachother. LOL As mine are would be if I admitted to having had them.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ouch! Aurora doesn't take well to verbal abuse nor tasers for that matter.




Yeah and you can dodge whips well.


Good to here from here but from one procastenater to another I humbly say-

GET TO WORK!!!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes, yes I do.




I don't hug.    Something about my BO.   I'll just nod a "It's okay" to you.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you need a hug?




and a nod to you also Fruk.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> GET TO WORK!!!



Damnit!

Ok, Aurora is going.....


----------



## megamania

I really to need to use a different nickname for you Fruk.   One of these times I will hit send with something very un grandma freindly.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I really to need to use a different nickname for you Fruk.   One of these times I will hit send with something very un grandma freindly.



ROFL

*Aurora waves her hand*
"You didn't just see me post anything"
OOC~ +15 to Bluff


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm ornery today. Not sure why.




Someone put sugar on my sugarpops this morning.....


Must be something to do with a 3 day weekend, company X-mas party and I finished X-mas shopping officially today.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> *Aurora waves her hand*
> "You didn't just see me post anything"
> OOC~ +15 to Bluff





Knowing someone posted but sure whom, Mega shocks Fruk, Mania cracks the whip at Aeson and "Al" begins to give the blah blah blah when I was a kid speech to the leaving Aurora.


Sure to drive her to her work.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It is tremendously fun. I play it on the Wii.






oooooooo     thinks about sneaking a peek at the game again.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> She said she doesn't do that much shipping except at Christmas. She said she was more into receiving than giving.  She came in last Christmas when the store was owned by someone else. She could come back. She doesn't live too far away. Maybe next year if she comes in I'll be in a better position to say something.





Here is a thought.... If I'm poking around in personal business then ignore me-

Sending her stuff, did you get a name or address of the girl?

Call her and say hey-   I'm the guy from.....would you like to go see a movie or have lunch with me.


The worst she say is "No and my father, =fill in local mafia name= will be speaking to you."


Seriously.    I once had some very good advice given to me by my first love =

"There are many fish in the sea but first you must go to the sea to fish."

Have a good one.


----------



## megamania

I gotta go.   I'm picking up the kids then going to the company X-mas party.   




Looks around behind you.   "I'll be back."


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I gotta go.   I'm picking up the kids then going to the company X-mas party.



I have decided that gov't Xmas parties suck. When DShai worked for Provident bank, the Xmas parties rocked! At the last one Carl Lindner rented out this huge concert hall and hired the band Chicago to come play for us. Dshai won a drawing and we got to sit in the orchestra pit right up front. It was a ton of fun. Then we went upstairs and they they had food and alcohol as far as the eye could see. And I don't mean crappy food either GOOD FOOD! Of course, I was 6 weeks preggers and so damn tired that we didn't stay long after the concert.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora beats Fru to it and gives Aeson a big hug!
> 
> OK, okay, I'll get back to work.



Thank you. It's been a busy busy day today. Let's just hope when it's all done it will be worth it.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Here is a thought.... If I'm poking around in personal business then ignore me-
> 
> Sending her stuff, did you get a name or address of the girl?
> 
> Call her and say hey-   I'm the guy from.....would you like to go see a movie or have lunch with me.
> 
> 
> The worst she say is "No and my father, =fill in local mafia name= will be speaking to you."
> 
> 
> Seriously.    I once had some very good advice given to me by my first love =
> 
> "There are many fish in the sea but first you must go to the sea to fish."
> 
> Have a good one.



I actually have her name, number and address. It's scary the information I have access to for some of my customers.


----------



## randomling

"The Hive is dead"? What the heck is going on?!

Hello Hivemind, how is everybody today? It must be _months_ since I've been along this way!

I'm coming back... I'm coming back.... be warned Hivers...


----------



## Aeson

randomling said:
			
		

> "The Hive is dead"? What the heck is going on?!
> 
> Hello Hivemind, how is everybody today? It must be _months_ since I've been along this way!
> 
> I'm coming back... I'm coming back.... be warned Hivers...



We're ready for you. Who are you again? Do we know you? Can you provide proper ID?


----------



## Aurora

We're not scared. 

Well, did it end up being a profitable day Aeson?


----------



## randomling

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're ready for you. Who are you again? Do we know you? Can you provide proper ID?



Who I am indeed! I'm randomling! Former Hive Queen! (_Very_ former, sadly...)

Oh, and I'm also someone who needs help with the point buy system. I've sold my D&D books, it's not in the SRD and I can't remember!


----------



## Jdvn1

randomling said:
			
		

> Who I am indeed! I'm randomling! Former Hive Queen! (_Very_ former, sadly...)
> 
> Oh, and I'm also someone who needs help with the point buy system. I've sold my D&D books, it's not in the SRD and I can't remember!



 I remember you!



8 is free
Each increase up through 14 is 1 point each
15-16 is 2 points each
17-18 is 3 points each


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We're not scared.
> 
> Well, did it end up being a profitable day Aeson?



I'll let you know next month when all the bills start coming in. Yes we did well today. If more days were like today I wouldn't have those sickness dream anymore.


----------



## Aeson

randomling said:
			
		

> Who I am indeed! I'm randomling! Former Hive Queen! (_Very_ former, sadly...)
> 
> Oh, and I'm also someone who needs help with the point buy system. I've sold my D&D books, it's not in the SRD and I can't remember!



We have a new Queen. You have be dethroned. Your welcome to grovel at Aurora's feet with the rest of us if you wish. 

Welcome back. I hope your stay is longer than Dragongirl.


----------



## Wereserpent

I made it back safely.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I made it back safely.



Enjoy your vacation Galeros. Glad to hear you made it home safely.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll let you know next month when all the bills start coming in. Yes we did well today. If more days were like today I wouldn't have those sickness dream anymore.



Do you have any punch cards for your clients? I know the small business pack/ship store I go to does. I think they intial it every time I ship a package and after 20 packages I get $10 off of my next shipment. Something to think about. It is one of the main reasons I keep going back. If I am gonna ship something, I might as well, ya know. Plus, I don't have to wait in a long line like I do at the post office. 

I hope your day is going better.


----------



## megamania

I HOPE YOU ARE DONE WITH CHORES YOUNG LADY!



'allo hive.   I'll be popping in and out from here on out.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have decided that gov't Xmas parties suck. .




Ours didn't suck.  Learned we are getting a 600 dollar X-mas bonus.


'course as my luck goes, the "check engine" light came on 1/2 way home.   No kiddin'.  I must have been born under a bad sign.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I actually have her name, number and address. It's scary the information I have access to for some of my customers.





and..... ?


----------



## megamania

randomling said:
			
		

> "The Hive is dead"? What the heck is going on?!
> 
> Hello Hivemind, how is everybody today? It must be _months_ since I've been along this way!
> 
> I'm coming back... I'm coming back.... be warned Hivers...





Hey its the world's favorite wombat.   How goes it?


----------



## megamania

randomling said:
			
		

> Who I am indeed! I'm randomling! Former Hive Queen! (_Very_ former, sadly...)
> 
> Oh, and I'm also someone who needs help with the point buy system. I've sold my D&D books, it's not in the SRD and I can't remember!





9=1
10=2
11=3
12=4
13=5
14=6
15=8
16=10
17=13
18=16

Low power 15 pts
Challengeing campaign= 22 pts
Tougher = 28
High Powered= 32

Hopes that helps and is not too late


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I HOPE YOU ARE DONE WITH CHORES YOUNG LADY!
> 
> 
> 
> 'allo hive.   I'll be popping in and out from here on out.



Sadly no, I am not done. And am on here when I shouldn't be.   
You'll be popping in and out from here on out? Like forever? LOL Isn't that already what you do?

[cue music]Hi Ho Hi Ho It's off to work I go...........[/music]


----------



## Michael Morris

Hey Hivers.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hello there, Morrus. I've noticed you posting around OT in places you don't normally frequent. Do you have more free time, recently?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hello there, Morrus. I've noticed you posting around OT in places you don't normally frequent. Do you have more free time, recently?



Not really, he doesn't. He has three jobs on his plate at the moment.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bah, my home PC has gone crazy.  Well, it has been crazy, damn adware that I can not get rid of no matter how many programs I try.  Anyways, luckily I still have my laptop and I can put it on my desk so I can be comfortable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Galeros. Whats happening?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have any punch cards for your clients? I know the small business pack/ship store I go to does. I think they intial it every time I ship a package and after 20 packages I get $10 off of my next shipment. Something to think about. It is one of the main reasons I keep going back. If I am gonna ship something, I might as well, ya know. Plus, I don't have to wait in a long line like I do at the post office.
> 
> I hope your day is going better.



One of the reasons people come to us is they don't want to wait in line at the post office. They also complain about the price. I'll keep your idea in mind. It has some real possibilities.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Bah, my home PC has gone crazy.  Well, it has been crazy, damn adware that I can not get rid of no matter how many programs I try.  Anyways, luckily I still have my laptop and I can put it on my desk so I can be comfortable.



Nuke it from space and get a new one.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> and..... ?



...I'm not in a position to do anything with it. If I asked her out she would have to pay. I'm that broke. Hell I don't even know if she's single.


----------



## Aurora

Good morning Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning Aeson.



Morning. Your up early.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning. You're up early.



 
Yes I am. Thoughts of the million things I needed to do still + laying down makes me cough, made me get up at 5am. What time does your store open on Saturdays?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nuke it from space and get a new one.




I will be fine with my laptop for now.  I am going to see if I can reformat it soon.  Now I also need to find the router software, which always dissapears whenever we need it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes I am. Thoughts of the million things I needed to do still + laying down makes me cough, made me get up at 5am. What time does your store open on Saturdays?



9am. I've been awake for about an hour. I went to bed early last night. Get your gaming group to help you out. Tell them Dshai will give them XP or magic items for the help.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I will be fine with my laptop for now.  I am going to see if I can reformat it soon.  Now I also need to find the router software, which always dissapears whenever we need it.



I hate out Linxsys (sp?) router. We have had nothing but problems since we got it. Our old one decided to die, so we got this one. I think we may need to buy another one of the same kind we had before.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I will be fine with my laptop for now.  I am going to see if I can reformat it soon.  Now I also need to find the router software, which always dissapears whenever we need it.



You should be able to download it from the routers website.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 9am. I've been awake for about an hour. I went to bed early last night. Get your gaming group to help you out. Tell them Dshai will give them XP or magic items for the help.



LOL 
You weren't around here or the cirvs last night, I figured you were out picking up chicks.


----------



## Aurora

I want waffles for breakfast. Specifically, I want IHOP waffles for breakfast. The Harvest Grain and Nuts ones with Butter Pecan syrup. Mmmmm. Damn Ohio for not having an IHOP!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> You weren't around here or the cirvs last night, I figured you were out picking up chicks.



Yeah right.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want waffles for breakfast. Specifically, I want IHOP waffles for breakfast. The Harvest Grain and Nuts ones with Butter Pecan syrup. Mmmmm. Damn Ohio for not having an IHOP!



Now I'm hungry. I guess I need to go find some breakfast soon.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now I'm hungry. I guess I need to go find some breakfast soon.



Will it be waffles?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Will it be waffles?



Only if there are some frozen ones in the freezer. We have IHOP but its too far away.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only if there are some frozen ones in the freezer. We have IHOP but its too far away.



When I move away from here, wherever I move to must have IHOP and Sonic. Mmmm Sonic.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> When I move away from here, wherever I move to must have IHOP and Sonic. Mmmm Sonic.



You know my response. We have both here.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know my response. We have both here.



You have everything there. 

*Aurora is jealous*

Ship me some waffles and a cherry-limeade. LOL Boy they would be gross by the time they got here.


----------



## Aurora

Aurora thinks she is gonna go make waffles for breakfast since _she_ is not lucky enough to have an IHOP in close proximity.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You have everything there.
> 
> *Aurora is jealous*
> 
> Ship me some waffles and a cherry-limeade. LOL Boy they would be gross by the time they got here.




Georgia has a lot of stuff like traffic, gangs, bad schools, pregnant teenagers (and younger). We also have lots of friendly people, parks, museums, an aquarium, several game stores and many book stores. 

We have a lady that comes in to FedEx cakes. She sends them Express and they get there the next day.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora thinks she is gonna go make waffles for breakfast since _she_ is not lucky enough to have an IHOP in close proximity.



Enjoy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers! Whats happening?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Georgia has a lot of stuff like traffic, gangs, bad schools, pregnant teenagers (and younger). We also have lots of friendly people, parks, museums, an aquarium, several game stores and many book stores.




Yeah, everyplace has that bad stuff now. Except for the schools. Depends on where you live I guess. Dayton Public Schools are teh suck, but Beavercreek schools are fantastic. Of course, I pay 3 times as much in property taxes to live here, but I won't have to send Kylee to private school. Its a trade off. 



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> We have a lady that comes in to FedEx cakes. She sends them Express and they get there the next day.



I like cake. I am gonna go pick up one in a few hours. Hers are prolly better though if people buy them and pay to have them shipped.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like cake. I am gonna go pick up one in a few hours. Hers are prolly better though if people buy them and pay to have them shipped.



I don't know if they are buying them or if she's just sending them to friends and family. She doesn't come in all the time just every now and then.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers! Whats happening?



Morning Fru. I am about to either A) go make myself some waffles or B) try to go back to sleep as I only got about 3 hours last nght. I haven't decided which. I am hungry, but I am also tired and a bit loopy because of it. Who am I kidding. I am always loopy. LOL

Kylee's B-day party is today and I am still not ready. Doesn't help that Klint's work is having database issues so he had to go in last night and will be going in today and tomorrow to "monitor' the systems he is responsible for securing. Luckily, he doesn't have to go in long each time, and the time he is there will be counted towards his 40 hours next week.


----------



## Aeson

The day doesn't have to be perfect. As long as she's happy it is perfect.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Morning Fru. I am about to either A) go make myself some waffles or B) try to go back to sleep as I only got about 3 hours last nght. I haven't decided which. I am hungry, but I am also tired and a bit loopy because of it. Who am I kidding. I am always loopy. LOL



Hang on loopy, loopy hang on!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hang on loopy, loopy hang on!



You ruined a good song for me now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.

Just finished cooking for the kids and wife.  Instead of cleaning the hobby room I'm here.  I should have my three personalities get at me but they are still asleep.  Andy is in control   

Stayed up late watching Terminator 2 and sorting DDM cards from the past 6 months of purchases and e-bay stuff.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You ruined a good song for me now. Thanks a lot.





As I was writing this I was about to ask what song....Snoopy.   Duh.

How goes it Aeson?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee's B-day party is today and I am still not ready. .





Give the kobold an "Arrrrg 'appy birthday matie" from all of us at EN World.


----------



## megamania

Hope I didn't over step any boundries but I posted a "Happy B-day" thread for Kylee.  Figured she would would get a kick out of it and you can read it to her.


----------



## megamania

Everyone went bye-bye?



I'll be poping in and out... as always.


Got cleaning, Storyhour, painting, X-mas caroling, friends and next adventure to work on.


and finish those darn card sorts up.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> As I was writing this I was about to ask what song....Snoopy.   Duh.



Actually, it is Sloopy Hang On.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What is up with the blue foot avatar mega?


----------



## megamania

Has Morris over looked our thread size somehow?   I remember suggesting a new one at under 30 pages....

"General - The Official Welcome Thread - Version 2.0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The other thread has grown to 1400 posts which is a bit much for the system to sort through, so I'm thinking maybe it's time to start a new one. If you're new, drop by and say hello! If you're not give a warm welcome to our newest members."


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is up with the blue foot avatar mega?





Something distinctive and different.   "Big Foot" didn't carry over well however.

How goes it?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, it is Sloopy Hang On.




as in for real or this a "Jose can you see" type of line (Major League quote)


----------



## megamania

' smokes!  you're over 12000 posts.  So many posting fiends around here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it?



Weird. I like it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> as in for real or this a "Jose can you see" type of line (Major League quote)



As in for real. I had to perform the song with my High School choir.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ' smokes!  you're over 12000 posts.  So many posting fiends around here!



And thats the way, uh huh uh uh, we like it!


----------



## megamania

Awesome to hear.

As I said-  I'll be and out.

updated Creation Schema but still have work to do including the death of one player (2nd in one game) and the introduction of another.


----------



## megamania

It's quiet today.....


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want waffles for breakfast. Specifically, I want IHOP waffles for breakfast. The Harvest Grain and Nuts ones with Butter Pecan syrup. Mmmmm. Damn Ohio for not having an IHOP!




Now, now, young lady, don't go blaming the state.  You simply chose to live in the wrong city.  

http://ihop.know-where.com/ihop/cgi/selection?mapid=US&place=&region=&map.x=281&map.y=99


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> It's quiet today.....



unusually so for a Saturday!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> unusually so for a Saturday!



It's always quiet on Saturday. Everyone is doing other things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's always quiet on Saturday. Everyone is doing other things.



I remember last Saturday, while I was out doing stuff, the hive cranked out 5 pages of posts!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm hitting the sack. I'll see all of you later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well I'm normally gaming with friends today, but we changed it to tomorrow for today because a couple of people are busy today.

I've been checking out my new boardgame.  I thought Arkham Horror was cool by itself, but with the addition of the two expansions, it's definity pretty sweet, though I haven't memmed all the new rules quite yet.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm hitting the sack. I'll see all of you later.




12pm?  Who goes to sleep just afternoon?  I've only been awake since 11.30am.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> 12pm?  Who goes to sleep just afternoon?  I've only been awake since 11.30am.




Hey there sir.  I think I remember being told by Fru that he works something like a night shift.

Ah well. Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I hafta get back to work here.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, it's the weekend.  What kind of people work on the weekend?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, it's the weekend.  What kind of people work on the weekend?



 Me!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there sir.  I think I remember being told by Fru that he works something like a night shift.
> 
> Ah well. Just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I hafta get back to work here.  :\



Fru doesn't have a job. He does chores at home to earn money.


----------



## Mycanid

Look what I found yesterday! It is a bitter bolete, so not really edible - but it's a large one!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Look what I found yesterday! It is a bitter bolete, so not really edible - but it's a large one!



You have a thing for shrooms, man. Did you have a wild trip on some one day?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, it's the weekend.  What kind of people work on the weekend?



I work a few hours on Saturdays.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have a thing for shrooms, man. Did you have a wild trip on some one day?




No my good sir - never did any mind altering drugs whatsoever. I just think mushrooms are beautiful things. Some of them are quite tasty too! 

Well, I'll sign off for the evening. Just discovered I am going on a company trip to Arizona for three days from the 26th to the 29th.

Kay ... I'll talk to you later on.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, I'll sign off for the evening. Just discovered I am going on a company trip to Arizona for three days from the 26th to the 29th.



Very cool. In Dec though huh. I always have family stuff and or recovering going on the few days after Christmas.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Look what I found yesterday! It is a bitter bolete, so not really edible - but it's a large one!



It most certainly is! Cool find.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> It's quiet today.....



It was certainly a quiet day today here, but not at my house! Kids, friends and family everywhere! It was fun though and Kylee had a great time. Sha played with everybody and loved opening her gifts and playing with them. She even did a good job of sharing. I think she'll be a pro for opening more presents in a week. Plus, she's got more b-day presents coming in the mail that didn't make it on time. 

Hope everyone had a good day. I am signing off for now. I will more than likely me back later. Who are we kidding? I have an internet addiction, of course I'll be here later tonight!


----------



## Aurora

Damn, not a single post since I was here 3 hours ago? What did everyone do tonight that I wasn't invited to? 

Sorry about your Falons Aeson. I hate the Cowboys, I was rooting for your boys to win. I think that Vick is a pussy though for going out in the end there. My freaking arm used to pop out of the socket when I played basketball. I would pop it back in and go back into the game. When the game is on the line, a real player wants the ball.


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hello there, Morrus. I've noticed you posting around OT in places you don't normally frequent. Do you have more free time, recently?



Jdvn, he ain't Morrus, he's Spoony Bard.


----------



## Aurora

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Jdvn, he ain't Morrus, he's Spoony Bard.



I was trying to be nice and not point out his error. LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Jdvn, he ain't Morrus, he's Spoony Bard.




Maybe they're one and the same.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm.

I've never seen them in the same room together...

Anyone have some kryptonite?


----------



## Cyberzombie

This thing is still going?  Sheesh!  The rest of y'all are a lot more persistant than me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> The rest of y'all are a lot more persistant than me.



QFT.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Look what I found yesterday! It is a bitter bolete, so not really edible - but it's a large one!



 Wow, that looks so cool!


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Jdvn, he ain't Morrus, he's Spoony Bard.



 Slip of the tongue. Though, Spoony used to be one of the many MM's.


----------



## Jdvn1

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> This thing is still going?  Sheesh!  The rest of y'all are a lot more persistant than me.



 Isn't the point of this that it never completely dies out?

Though, it's also always changing.

By the way, hi!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Isn't the point of this that it never completely dies out?
> 
> Though, it's also always changing.



Yeppers. Me loves the hive.


----------



## Bront

Wow, Long is right.  Shouldn't there have been a new one like 1600 posts ago?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn, not a single post since I was here 3 hours ago? What did everyone do tonight that I wasn't invited to?
> 
> Sorry about your Falons Aeson. I hate the Cowboys, I was rooting for your boys to win. I think that Vick is a pussy though for going out in the end there. My freaking arm used to pop out of the socket when I played basketball. I would pop it back in and go back into the game. When the game is on the line, a real player wants the ball.



I watched most of the game. I missed the last quarter and a half because I went to bed early. I had a rough day. Work wasn't busy but it was frustrating and then I also had a kids birthday party yesterday I had to attend. Of  coarse I also woke up at 5:30 am so it was a long day for me yesterday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, Long is right.  Shouldn't there have been a new one like 1600 posts ago?



NO! Me loves the hive long [time?]


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, it's the weekend.  What kind of people work on the weekend?




For me its every Sunday. and when Mack Molding has Overtime I'll work Saturdays also....


----------



## megamania

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> This thing is still going?  Sheesh!  The rest of y'all are a lot more persistant than me.




persistant, desperate, pathetic or bored....take your pick.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, Long is right.  Shouldn't there have been a new one like 1600 posts ago?




BRONT!   Have not heard from you in a loooooong long long time or two.   How goes everything?


----------



## megamania

So how goes it everyone?

Get together with friends wnt well.  Played Heroclix with my son for three hours so I never painted.  Dr.Doom with Nightcrawler and Iceman didn't last long versus my Superman Worlds at War and Firelord Vet with Shield and Con Artist backup.  Still had fun.  It's obvious that stetegy is low on his list so from now on I'll go for themes and/or Bruisers.

I hope to see Eragon tonight.  Anyone see it?  I've heard the book was excellent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> So how goes it everyone?



Hey mega. How's your mania today?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey mega. How's your mania today?



Don't forget to ask mania how mega is doing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't forget to ask mania how mega is doing.



Hey son, how is your Ae today?  :\


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watched most of the game. I missed the last quarter and a half because I went to bed early. I had a rough day. Work wasn't busy but it was frustrating and then I also had a kids birthday party yesterday I had to attend. Of  coarse I also woke up at 5:30 am so it was a long day for me yesterday.



Sorry you had a rough day. A kid's b-day party couldn't have been too bad, was it? It seemed that everyone (including adults) had a great time at Kylee's. 
You would have been dissapointed in the Falcons if you had stayed up to watch the rest of the game. It's like they stopped playing. Then the game was almost hopeless and Vick strained his groin and went out and left your backup QB to try and throw some hail mary's to try and save the game. Should have been Vick doing that, he is better at throwing the long ball than any other pass IMO. The backup got 3 plays and was intercepted. I think he has a lot of potential though if he would ever get to play. Some other teams tried to steal him away in the off season. I am sure they will again.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> So how goes it everyone?



Well 


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Get together with friends wnt well.  Played Heroclix with my son for three hours so I never painted.  Dr.Doom with Nightcrawler and Iceman didn't last long versus my Superman Worlds at War and Firelord Vet with Shield and Con Artist backup.  Still had fun.  It's obvious that stetegy is low on his list so from now on I'll go for themes and/or Bruisers.



I would say that is pretty normal for his age, but I would be sure to add in some roleplay and slowly introduce in some strategy. "If you do this, it will set you up for this...." kind of thing. That way he continues to grow as a player.


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I hope to see Eragon tonight.  Anyone see it?  I've heard the book was excellent.



Rotten tomatoes says it pretty much sucks. Their consensus among their reviewers was: "Eragon presents nothing new to the 'hero’s journey' story archetype." Critics have been known to be wrong though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry you had a rough day. A kid's b-day party couldn't have been too bad, was it? It seemed that everyone (including adults) had a great time at Kylee's.
> You would have been dissapointed in the Falcons if you had stayed up to watch the rest of the game. It's like they stopped playing. Then the game was almost hopeless and Vick strained his groin and went out and left your backup QB to try and throw some hail mary's to try and save the game. Should have been Vick doing that, he is better at throwing the long ball than any other pass IMO. The backup got 3 plays and was intercepted. I think he has a lot of potential though if he would ever get to play. Some other teams tried to steal him away in the off season. I am sure they will again.



Kids and most adults can get annoying quickly. I just wasn't in the mood. 

Shaub could be a good QB one day. I think he should get to play more. One idea they had if Dunn couldn't come back this week was to start Shaub at QB and put Vick in as RB. I think that would have worked well. They even tried it a couple of plays last night. Vick has an amazing arm but he doesn't have the aim.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Rotten tomatoes says it pretty much sucks. Theor consensus among their reviewers was: "Eragon presents nothing new to the 'hero’s journey' story archetype." Critics have been known to be wrong though.



I don't listen to critics too often. Most dislike Sci-fi and Fantasy movies. I movie made from a book will never be true to the source. People will have to roll with it. 


Well I'm off to the first of two family Christmas parties my family is having. One today and one on Christmas Eve. See ya'll later.


----------



## Aurora

Hey Aeson. How's it going?

I need to figure out what time the Chargers play today, but I can't freaking find it!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well I'm off to the first of two family Christmas parties my family is having. One today and one on Christmas Eve. See ya'll later.



Have fun!


----------



## Aurora

AHA! Found the game schedule for the day! 
*Aurora is now leaving to go watch football!*
I'll be back later!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> AHA! Found the game schedule for the day!
> *Aurora is now leaving to go watch football!*
> I'll be back later!




Dog Moon will be leaving to game shortly, since he didn't do it yesterday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Going out gaming (joining a new group)!   

See all of you later!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey mega. How's your mania today?




Painting of the Bathroom is done so the Mania is kewl.  Mega and Al do well also.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't forget to ask mania how mega is doing.





LOL


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't listen to critics too often. Most dislike Sci-fi and Fantasy movies. I movie made from a book will never be true to the source. People will have to roll with it.
> 
> 
> Well I'm off to the first of two family Christmas parties my family is having. One today and one on Christmas Eve. See ya'll later.




See ya


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't listen to critics too often. Most dislike Sci-fi and Fantasy movies. I movie made from a book will never be true to the source. People will have to roll with it.
> .




I generally go the opposite of the critics thoughts.

It sucks = Very entertaining

Classic / Oscar= fall asleep if I'm not careful

Good movie= DVD rental


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dog Moon will be leaving to game shortly, since he didn't do it yesterday.




Enjoy the game.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> AHA! Found the game schedule for the day!
> *Aurora is now leaving to go watch football!*
> I'll be back later!




enjoy the game... deja vu...?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Going out gaming (joining a new group)!
> 
> See all of you later!




enjoy the game......   (appears I am stuck on repeat)


----------



## megamania

Anyone else looking to .... Enjoy the game....?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Anyone else looking to .... Enjoy the game....?



ROFL


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, Long is right.  Shouldn't there have been a new one like 1600 posts ago?



 Um. No?

There's no reason to end a thread, unless a discussion has ended or it has gone awry. The old practice of starting a new thread when it gets too long was due to bandwidth and memory issues which no longer exist.

I believe this _was_ discussed about 1600 posts ago, though (give or take). Now, I believe the prevailing idea is, "Why clutter the archives with a bunch of Hive threads when we can just have one?"


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't listen to critics too often. Most dislike Sci-fi and Fantasy movies. I movie made from a book will never be true to the source. People will have to roll with it.



I haven't read the book, and I watched it with someone who has read the book and someone who also hasn't.

We all hated it.

As a book-movie, it leaves out or changes a lot. As a stand-alone-movie, it's disjoined, unclear, has little to no characterization, and...

The point is that it really, really sucks. I can't believe someone made this movie. The Rotten Tomatoes aren't because of its changes from the book.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> AHA! Found the game schedule for the day!
> *Aurora is now leaving to go watch football!*
> I'll be back later!



 Poor Texans... never had a chance...


----------



## randomling

Hello Hive, I am here, and I am bored! How are you all, folks?


----------



## Steve Jung

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Slip of the tongue. Though, Spoony used to be one of the many MM's.



You use your tongue to type your posts? That's some talent.

Hi randomling.


----------



## Aurora

Good evening hive. 

Chargers game is in an hour, and I am excited! Hooray! I so hope we win this game. We pretty much have the division clenched, but Enkhidu is a Chiefs fan and they beat us the last time and I'd really rather that not happen again. LOL It's bad enough to lose, but when it's a friend's team that beats you and they get to lord it over you, it just makes it that much worse.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I haven't read the book, and I watched it with someone who has read the book and someone who also hasn't.
> 
> We all hated it.
> 
> As a book-movie, it leaves out or changes a lot. As a stand-alone-movie, it's disjoined, unclear, has little to no characterization, and...
> 
> The point is that it really, really sucks. I can't believe someone made this movie. The Rotten Tomatoes aren't because of its changes from the book.





With reviews like this I have changed my mind and I stay here instead and bug everyone on the Mind and EN World.   Maybe finish some other stuff also.


----------



## megamania

randomling said:
			
		

> Hello Hive, I am here, and I am bored! How are you all, folks?





I am well.   Uh-HuH uh-Huh Uh-Huh!   I am sooo well....   Stop Me!   Gotta dance!


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone has GAME but mio.   I'll be around.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good evening hive.
> 
> Chargers game is in an hour, and I am excited! Hooray! I so hope we win this game. We pretty much have the division clenched, but Enkhidu is a Chiefs fan and they beat us the last time and I'd really rather that not happen again. LOL It's bad enough to lose, but when it's a friend's team that beats you and they get to lord it over you, it just makes it that much worse.



Tell him it's backwards day and you are the Chiefs fan and he is the Chargers fan if you team loses. Then you get to lord it over him.


----------



## megamania

?!?!?!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Tell him it's backwards day and you are the Chiefs fan and he is the Chargers fan if you team loses. Then you get to lord it over him.



He's on his way over here to watch the game


----------



## Aurora

I'll be back after the game!


----------



## megamania

'til then.   I'll be here cleaning, writting and designing away the night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I am back from my first game with my new game. I had a blast!


----------



## megamania

Awesome!

What happened?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> What happened?



Din't you read. They blasted him. With what I have no idea. I hope they didn't have an STD.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Enjoy the game.




I did, except for the fact that I almost died within like 3 minutes of us starting, which would have been horrible cause I died in the last battle last time.  Assassin with Death Attack DC 25 and me with my +10 Fort save...

Went through my saving and using special Fate points to reroll [apparently special in the AoW AP].  Used all 3 of them, rolled bad.  Was sad, then remembered the Cloak of Displacement Minor.  DM rolled 5%, so I was saved.

Assassin escaped though.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Went through my saving and using special Fate points to reroll [apparently special in the AoW AP].  Used all 3 of them, rolled bad.  Was sad, then remembered the Cloak of Displacement Minor.  DM rolled 5%, so I was saved.



Wow, that cloak really saved your butt! Gotta love it when stuff like that helps. I can't count the number of times Blur has saved my party members. They all love their sorceress


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora Aurora she'll kick you apart, she'll kick you apart!


----------



## Wereserpent

Auroa killed her sensei but she never said why.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora, six foot twenty and killing for fun.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros the hive can never be boring with you around. Where do you come up with this stuff?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, that cloak really saved your butt! Gotta love it when stuff like that helps. I can't count the number of times Blur has saved my party members. They all love their sorceress




Yeah, especially since I had bought it between sessions, meaning that the first time I was attacked while wearing it, it saved my life.  I was like 'This cloak is already worth the 24k I spent with it and I've only suffered a single attack so far.'


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Galeros the hive can never be boring with you around. Where do you come up with this stuff?!




Type in George Washinton into Youtube, it should be the second one.  You will see what I mean, just do not watch it with the kids aorund, or at work.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> With reviews like this I have changed my mind and I stay here instead and bug everyone on the Mind and EN World.   Maybe finish some other stuff also.



 Good!

Though, there are actual good movies to watch...


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, that cloak really saved your butt! Gotta love it when stuff like that helps. I can't count the number of times Blur has saved my party members. They all love their sorceress





Blur is an overlooked important spell in my mind.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Good!
> 
> Though, there are actual good movies to watch...




Bugged the family more than folks here.  As crazy as it sounds, I proberly spend more time here at the Hive than with the family.   This mainly due to the work scheldule I have.


----------



## megamania

Hive is not a morning group....   see you guys around 2:30.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Galeros the hive can never be boring with you around. Where do you come up with this stuff?!



The back of oatmeal packs.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like the Chargers won.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where the heck is everybody?


----------



## Wereserpent

Habeeb it!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the heck is everybody?




Not here.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Habeeb it!




Back to the ol' work thing.   :\


----------



## megamania

This will be a short visit.  Glasses are broken and I need to make an appointment to fix them.  Have fun everyone.   Perhaps we'll visit tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the heck is everybody?



We're at your place for a surprise party. Don't tell yourself. It's a surprise.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The back of oatmeal packs.



No, that's Dog Moon.


----------



## Aeson

The hive is empty without its queen.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The hive is empty without its queen.





It's queen is sick still. 
Today is Kylee's actual B-day and we took her to the doctor for her 2 yr checkup. It was good she had an appt. She woke this morning really lethargic and coughed so hard she made herself throw-up a couple times. The doc says she has a double ear infection  and sinus congestion that has moved down into her lungs. Obviously the antibiotics they put her on 2 weeks ago didn't clear it up. So, now she is on some super antibiotic. DShai also went to the doctor. His pnemonia hasn't gotten any better and they put him on a super antibiotic and told him to sleep for a week. Unfortunately, he can't take a week of of work right now. Too much going on. I go to the doc in 2 days and I'll be surprised if they don't put me on some heavy duty antibiotic as well. 
So, that is why I haven't been around today.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like the Chargers won.



Yes, yes they did.   Enk made it to the last 3 min of the game and then was like "well, that's it, I'm going home." I thanked him for both coming over and his team losing. Heh.  I never rub it in too hard when someone's team loses. For so long the Chargers always lost, so I know how it feels.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's queen is sick still.
> Today is Kylee's actual B-day and we took her to the doctor for her 2 yr checkup. It was good she had an appt. She woke this morning really lethargic and coughed so hard she made herself throw-up a couple times. The doc says she has a double ear infection  and sinus congestion that has moved down into her lungs. Obviously the antibiotics they put her on 2 weeks ago didn't clear it up. So, now she is on some super antibiotic. DShai also went to the doctor. His pnemonia hasn't gotten any better and they put him on a super antibiotic and told him to sleep for a week. Unfortunately, he can't take a week of of work right now. Too much going on. I go to the doc in 2 days and I'll be surprised if they don't put me on some heavy duty antibiotic as well.
> So, that is why I haven't been around today.



I'm not coming to visit. You guys have plague going on over there. I hope you all get better soon. I know a sick kid is not easy and then you add on your own illness. You have a full plate.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> This will be a short visit.  Glasses are broken and I need to make an appointment to fix them.  Have fun everyone.   Perhaps we'll visit tonight.



Luckily, I don't have to wear glasses. If I did I would end up losing them or sitting on them or my 2 yr old would break them   I am sure someday I'll have to cause my mom had glasses by the 2nd grade and my dad had em by 7th grade and normally eye site traits are inherited it seems. For now though, I am still 20/20.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, yes they did.   Enk made it to the last 3 min of the game and then was like "well, that's it, I'm going home." I thanked him for both coming over and his team losing. Heh.  I never rub it in too hard when someone's team loses. For so long the Chargers always lost, so I know how it feels.



Enjoy the victory. Teams like the Chargers don't get them that often. I do like how they are giving it to Archie Manning. He didn't want his son playing for a loser team. They've been on a good run since I heard that.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not coming to visit. You guys have plague going on over there. I hope you all get better soon. I know a sick kid is not easy and then you add on your own illness. You have a full plate.



LOL we don't have the plague. Plus, you can never get away from your store to come visit. I am going to go on allergy meds and hopefully that will help me. 

Looks like DShai has been blacklisted from taking vacations in July because they are doing a HUGE database move. Which means we may not go down south for our family reunion like we had planned. Which means no trip to Atlanta. Kylee and I might still go though if he can't. Just depends I guess. Won't know till it gets closer.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Enjoy the victory. Teams like the Chargers don't get them that often. I do like how they are giving it to Archie Manning. He didn't want his son playing for a loser team. They've been on a good run since I heard that.



Heh. Yep we are enjoying it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Luckily, I don't have to wear glasses. If I did I would end up losing them or sitting on them or my 2 yr old would break them   I am sure someday I'll have to cause my mom had glasses by the 2nd grade and my dad had em by 7th grade and normally eye site traits are inherited it seems. For now though, I am still 20/20.



I wore glasses for years. I had Lasik surgery to correct it. My right eye is very clear. My left is not. I even had the surgery twice on that eye. I would suggest the surgery to others but I think I would also suggest doing lots of research on it and the surgeon.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL we don't have the plague. Plus, you can never get away from your store to come visit. I am going to go on allergy meds and hopefully that will help me.
> 
> Looks like DShai has been blacklisted from taking vacations in July because they are doing a HUGE database move. Which means we may not go down south for our family reunion like we had planned. Which means no trip to Atlanta. Kylee and I might still go though if he can't. Just depends I guess. Won't know till it gets closer.



That's true. I'll never get to leave this place. I figured it out this weekend. If I'm here everyday the store is open, I will work 310 of the 365 days. I am closing on Saturday so I'll have 3 days off for Christmas and 3 for New Years. 

It's one piece of bad news after another with you today.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wore glasses for years. I had Lasik surgery to correct it. My right eye is very clear. My left is not. I even had the surgery twice on that eye. I would suggest the surgery to others but I think I would also suggest doing lots of research on it and the surgeon.



My dad had it done. I think he looks wierd without glasses. LOL I had never known him without them. Then when I was 25 he got it done. He hasn't had any problems but I am sure he went to the most renowned and most expensive lasic surgeon in all of San Diego because well, that's the way he is. I have learned to accept it. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true. I'll never get to leave this place. I figured it out this weekend. If I'm here everyday the store is open, I will work 310 of the 365 days. I am closing on Saturday so I'll have 3 days off for Christmas and 3 for New Years.
> 
> It's one piece of bad news after another with you today.



I am sorry hon.   

What are your projections for the store? Why did you guys decide to buy this particular place? Is it going to be worth the effort?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am sorry hon.
> 
> What are your projections for the store? Why did you guys decide to buy this particular place? Is it going to be worth the effort?



Projections? We have none. 

It sounded like a good deal at the time. We have to wait and see.

I hope so. Today was a good day. 

My cousins wife knew she was selling it. She didn't invest any more money into it after that. We have had to put out more than we thought we would. I guess that happens to a lot of folks. 

We're getting some help from the former owners mother. She ran the store for years and after my cousins wife took over she worked for her. Now she is helping me at Christmas this year. I'll have to see if she wants to come back next year. When the Christmas rush is over it will be a one man show again.


----------



## Aeson

I guess it's about time to get out of here.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess it's about time to get out of here.



Will you be around later?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Will you be around later?



Not sure. Should pop in a couple of times. Besides I have to come by to make sure everyone is misbehaving up to my standards.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not sure. Should pop in a couple of times. Besides I have to come by to make sure everyone is misbehaving up to my standards.



Or what? spankings? LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Or what? spankings? LOL



You better believe it.


----------



## Mycanid

[Arises from the earth]

Hello folks - thought I'd pop in and say hi while I had the chance. Not here for long....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Arises from the earth]
> 
> Hello folks - thought I'd pop in and say hi while I had the chance. Not here for long....



Looks like we all missed you Mycanid.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You better believe it.



*channeling Rel*
"That's hot"


----------



## Aurora

Night hive. I am watching football for while and then hitting the hay early (well early for me anyways).


----------



## megamania

roughly 3 hours of no activity......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's queen is sick still.
> Today is Kylee's actual B-day and we took her to the doctor for her 2 yr checkup. It was good she had an appt. She woke this morning really lethargic and coughed so hard she made herself throw-up a couple times. The doc says she has a double ear infection  and sinus congestion that has moved down into her lungs. Obviously the antibiotics they put her on 2 weeks ago didn't clear it up. So, now she is on some super antibiotic. DShai also went to the doctor. His pnemonia hasn't gotten any better and they put him on a super antibiotic and told him to sleep for a week. Unfortunately, he can't take a week of of work right now. Too much going on. I go to the doc in 2 days and I'll be surprised if they don't put me on some heavy duty antibiotic as well.
> So, that is why I haven't been around today.




There is a word for you guys-  Quarenten (SP)


----------



## megamania

Aye... less than a page all day.   I guess the enthusiasum is gone.   Consumed by word, illness and the holidaze.   


Til later.   I don't feel the humor to talk to to ourselves tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Aye... less than a page all day.   I guess the enthusiasum is gone.   Consumed by word, illness and the holidaze.



Illness......was sick to my stomach from night before ...went to bed for a nap at 9 am didn't wake up til 11 pm!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

What?

Lettin' a little puke get between you and posting on an internet message board?

Hah!  I bet THAT never in the frontier days of the wild West!  



> *Blazing Saddles Message Boards*
> BB: R we awake? <poke>
> TWK:  R we black?
> BB: Yes...
> TWK: Then we r awake!
> MONGO: No understand...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> Lettin' a little puke get between you and posting on an internet message board?



No, good sir. Never did that. Just slept.....for a long, long, long long time.


----------



## megamania

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> Lettin' a little puke get between you and posting on an internet message board?
> 
> Hah!  I bet THAT never in the frontier days of the wild West!



"Mongo only pawn.....in game of life."


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> There is a word for you guys-  Quarenten (SP)



Quarantine? One from the rest of the world that keeps getting us sick and one from eachother would be nice. LOL If it wasn't my coughing keeping me up all night, it was Kylee crying because her poor ears hurt.


----------



## Aeson

I think people are losing interest in the hive.


----------



## Aurora

I'm not. 

Took you long enough to post today


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm not.
> 
> Took you long enough to post today



Busy day today. That was the first chance I got since this morning. It's a good thing the power waited until it was slow to go out. We lost power for about 10 mins. while they worked on the transformer down the street. It blew and caught the landscaping under it on fire. We've had a very exciting day today.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And more from our w(ild) w(est) w(eb)...



> *Blazing Saddles Message Boards*
> OFG: Nggr? Wal Img rdridda hmme jtr mtnnt!
> Myr: That is some fine frontier gibberish!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Busy day today. That was the first chance I got since this morning. It's a good thing the power waited until it was slow to go out. We lost power for about 10 mins. while they worked on the transformer down the street. It blew and caught the landscaping under it on fire. We've had a very exciting day today.



I guess so. Well, it's good you had a busy day anyways.


----------



## Aurora

I am headed out to go to dinner. I feel like sh*t, but a girls gotta eat. 

Be back tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess so. Well, it's good you had a busy day anyways.



Yep it helps to keep the lights on for a little while longer.

Also they brought the new postage meter. This thing is 3 times the size of the old one. This was another expense my cousins wife knew about and didn't tell me. We had to lease a new machine. The Post Office wants everyone to use a digital meter now.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am headed out to go to dinner. I feel like sh*t, but a girls gotta eat.
> 
> Be back tonight.



Just don't throw up at the table. It could be bad for business.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Evening folks ... am at a friends house and typing on one of those beautiful grape iMacs. Man I love these computers.  Pity they did not keep the design.
> 
> Anyhoo - how are things with you all?




Busy weekend. With a game Friday night, XMas party the next night and then church on Sunday. And ignoring the Panthers pitiful "performance".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeppers. Me loves the hive.




It's definitely a fun place to be!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, Long is right.  Shouldn't there have been a new one like 1600 posts ago?




More than that. Lots more than that.... they used to cut them off at around 1200 or so.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watched most of the game. I missed the last quarter and a half because I went to bed early. I had a rough day. Work wasn't busy but it was frustrating and then I also had a kids birthday party yesterday I had to attend. Of  coarse I also woke up at 5:30 am so it was a long day for me yesterday.




I didn't even watch the Panthers play. Even cursing them for stinking so bad on Thurs when I drove by their stadium on the way home from watching a Charlotte Bobcats game....

All it did was prove the point. They stink. Worse than limburger cheese stink.

Even Coach Fox admitted, more eloquently, that they stink.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Hive is not a morning group....   see you guys around 2:30.




Morning? What's that? 

Oh. You mean the time I have to be at work.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> This will be a short visit.  Glasses are broken and I need to make an appointment to fix them.  Have fun everyone.   Perhaps we'll visit tonight.




Just remember to check your chair before you sit down in it....

That's how I lost a couple pairs of cheap sunglasses....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Luckily, I don't have to wear glasses. If I did I would end up losing them or sitting on them or my 2 yr old would break them   I am sure someday I'll have to cause my mom had glasses by the 2nd grade and my dad had em by 7th grade and normally eye site traits are inherited it seems. For now though, I am still 20/20.




Hence why I have them. But am able to wear contacts. Dread the day I have to go back to glasses. Now the next fear is cataracts. That's common in the family.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just don't throw up at the table. It could be bad for business.




Unless the service sucks. Then puke all you want.   



Seriously, hope you feel better.


----------



## Dog Moon

Soooo...

Good news: My new Desktop arrived today, and I'm currently using it.

Bad news: Had to come home from work because I had a headache that was so bad that 4 Excedrin in 3 hours only dulled it and I couldn't concentrate.  Also, one of my roommates, one that I've never really liked, believes I'm faking it all and came home only because of my computer.

Atm, my head kinda aches a little, but nowhere near as bad as it did earlier.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Morning? What's that?
> 
> Oh. You mean the time I have to be at work.....  :\




Yeah, same here.  Although on the weekends I COULD be up early, since that's my only time to sleep in, I do so.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, same here.  Although on the weekends I COULD be up early, since that's my only time to sleep in, I do so.




"Weekends" for me are the days I have off. Doesn't necessarily pertain to Saturday and Sunday.

I was lucky to have Saturday and Sunday off this past week. Not so lucky this week.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Weekends" for me are the days I have off. Doesn't necessarily pertain to Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> I was lucky to have Saturday and Sunday off this past week. Not so lucky this week.




So you have like random days off or something?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Soooo...
> 
> Good news: My new Desktop arrived today, and I'm currently using it.
> 
> Bad news: Had to come home from work because I had a headache that was so bad that 4 Excedrin in 3 hours only dulled it and I couldn't concentrate.  Also, one of my roommates, one that I've never really liked, believes I'm faking it all and came home only because of my computer.
> 
> Atm, my head kinda aches a little, but nowhere near as bad as it did earlier.



Screw your roommate (not literalyy lol) who cares what they think. 
I hope your head stops aching.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And more from our w(ild) w(est) w(eb)..
> "Blazing Saddles Message Boards
> OFG: Nggr? Wal Img rdridda hmme jtr mtnnt!
> Myr: That is some fine frontier gibberish!"



I am so glad that the children were here to witness this........


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Screw your roommate (not literalyy lol) who cares what they think.




Heh.  Would NEVER do that literally.  For the most part, I don't care, yet there's still a little part of me that's annoyed.  Can't really help it.  Just happens that she knows a person who knows my boss and I don't know if she'll voice her opinion or not.  None of her business really, but that hasn't stopped her from saying crap about anyway.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I hope your head sops aching.




Thanks.  Me too.  Never had a headache this bad before.  Hope I never do again.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Would NEVER do that literally.



That was pretty emphatic. LOL


----------



## Aeson

How was dinner? Did you feel better after going out? Some times that helps. Some times it doesn't.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That was pretty emphatic. LOL




Heh.  You haven't met my roommate.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How was dinner? Did you feel better after going out? Some times that helps. Some times it doesn't.



I took a nice hot shower before we went. That always helps me feel better. Food was good, but it is hard to mess up chinese food


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  You haven't met my roommate.



Does she look like this? (I'm sure you have prolly seen this before)
http://www.jibjab.com/jokebox/jokebox/jibjab/id/4035/jokeid/3680
or is she just a bi*ch?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So you have like random days off or something?




Yup. The curse of working fast food. That and the sucky pay.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Does she look like this? (I'm sure you have prolly seen this before)
> http://www.jibjab.com/jokebox/jokebox/jibjab/id/4035/jokeid/3680
> or is she just a bi*ch?




Hehe.  Nope, never seen that before.  And though she doesn't like QUITE that bad, she's isn't nice to look at, but the main reason is because she's a bitch.

I think every one of my friends, within like 3 seconds of meeting her, has said, 'I don't like her' or 'She's a bitch'.  Hasn't failed yet.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Nope, never seen that before.  And though she doesn't like QUITE that bad, she's isn't nice to look at, but the main reason is because she's a bitch.
> 
> I think every one of my friends, within like 3 seconds of meeting her, has said, 'I don't like her' or 'She's a bitch'.  Hasn't failed yet.



Nice. LOL I have found that personality trumps looks in my book. I have dated a few REALLY good looking men that were complete A-holes. It never made it past the first date cause I wouldn't let it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice. LOL I have found that personality trumps looks in my book. I have dated a few REALLY good looking men that were complete A-holes. It never made it past the first date cause I wouldn't let it.




Hehe, true. but unfortunately for her, she doesn't really have much in either department.


----------



## Mycanid

I just HAVE to say hello ... I am visiting some friends in Nevada and using their machine. Good night to all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Good night, Mycanid! Have fun in Nevada!


----------



## megamania

Hi.

looks around.

Good bye.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe, true. but unfortunately for her, she doesn't really have much in either department.



There are guys that will "do" her as long as she puts out.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> looks around.
> 
> Good bye.



Bye


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Weird stuff happening with my wireless connection. Had to clear off my desk to get a boost in the signal.  :\ 

Anyway I had my last game with my regular group yesterday for the month and had a blast.

Whats going on with you guys and gals?


----------



## Aeson

Are you leaving the old group for the new one?

You didn't say how it went with the new one other than it was a blast.


----------



## Aurora

Hey hive. How's it goin'?
I won't be here long today. Waiting for Kylee to fall asleep and then I am gonna go take a nap. I got another whole 3 hours of sleep last night and am fading fast.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are guys that will "do" her as long as she puts out.




Ewww.  I'd hate to meet the guys who would "do her", as you so put it.  Makes me shudder just thinking about it, and I'm trying hard not to.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey hive. How's it goin'?
> I won't be here long today. Waiting for Kylee to fall asleep and then I am gonna go take a nap. I got another whole 3 hours of sleep last night and am fading fast.




I slept for about 8 - 8-1/2 hours last night.  Headache still not completely gone, but it's only a dull throbbing atm.  Enough that I can concentrate at work, not so bad where I felt I could take the day off.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewww.  I'd hate to meet the guys who would "do her", as you so put it.  Makes me shudder just thinking about it, and I'm trying hard not to.



If there are guys that will have sex with my half-sisters there are guys that will have sex with anyone. Talk about the wicked step sisters. They had nothing on my half-sisters.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey hive. How's it goin'?
> I won't be here long today. Waiting for Kylee to fall asleep and then I am gonna go take a nap. I got another whole 3 hours of sleep last night and am fading fast.



It sounds like you guys are having it rough these days. Is there anyone that can keep an eye on Kylee while you get some time to yourself?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> If there are guys that will have sex with my half-sisters there are guys that will have sex with anyone. Talk about the wicked step sisters. They had nothing on my half-sisters.




Hrm, never met your half-sisters, but if they're worse than my roommate, then I can't even begin to imagine how bad they are.

It's like beyond comprehension for me.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It sounds like you guys are having it rough these days. Is there anyone that can keep an eye on Kylee while you get some time to yourself?



DShai's dad and sister were here for the week and they just left today. They have been a big help. 
I went to the doc today and he has decided that mine has been allergy inflamation causing the cough and congestion. So, he is trying a different approach. I didn't even know I had those kind of allergies. *shrug*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If there are guys that will have sex with my half-sisters there are guys that will have sex with anyone. Talk about the wicked step sisters. They had nothing on my half-sisters.



Damn. ROFL Feeling a bit harsh today or are we just being honest? LOL


----------



## Aurora

We really need to inject some life into the hive.
Any ideas?


----------



## Aurora

The queen is not amused.
We need a court jester. Where the hell is Heckler? LOL


----------



## Aurora

Maybe it is just that everyone is really busy because of the holidays. Hopefully we will regain some normalcy in January.


----------



## Aurora

Lack of sleep is making me giddy.


----------



## Aurora

Every time I come in here and start posting, everybody runs away. Are you guys trying to give me a hint?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The queen is not amused.
> We need a court jester. Where the hell is Heckler? LOL




I'm the dashing prince.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Every time I come in here and start posting, everybody runs away. Are you guys trying to give me a hint?




I'm at work, so I kinda jump in randomly.  Some days are slow enough that I can take a few minutes or so busy where I NEED to take a few minutes.  Most days, as you've probably noticed, I don't say anything until I get home in the evening.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm at work, so I kinda jump in randomly.  Some days are slow enough that I can take a few minutes or so busy where I NEED to take a few minutes.  Most days, as you've probably noticed, I don't say anything until I get home in the evening.



I find this response acceptable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you leaving the old group for the new one?
> 
> You didn't say how it went with the new one other than it was a blast.



No, I'm not leaving the old group. I still have a campaign and a couple of one-shots to run that I promised them.

I had a good time with the new group. It was just three people though - one other player, myself and the Dm. I almost died twice. Thank god for that natural 20 I rolled, otherwise my character have been flame broiled while falling down a 100 foot pit.   

Then, in another encounter I had to 'play' dead. I was down to three hp and couldn't take another blow. I did good though - right before I got knocked down tho 3 hp, I landed a critical on the beast and managed 46 hp damage. Not bad for a 1st level Orc figthter. Good times. 

I'll get to meet the rest of the new group on Saturday, there is a holiday game on at the local Imperial Outpost Games store.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Lack of sleep is making me giddy.



So, how are you feeling now; giddy or sleepy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Every time I come in here and start posting, everybody runs away. Are you guys trying to give me a hint?



Sorry, I had to get chewed out by my mom for not having my room clean. Like she has the right to come down on me; I pay $500 a month rent (comes out of my SSI account), help out around the house (for which I have to *earn* my own money that should already be mine). I get $85 a month to vacuum the saltea tile every week, change the cats pan every week, help my dad with the groceries make sure the kitchen garbage doesn't overflow and on top of all that whenever my mom has the desire to chew my ear of with her incessant ramblings and ravings I have to just sit there and take it, and this happens at least twice a week and eats up a good 2-3 hours of my day.   I don't think I get get paid nearly enough to be her "psychiatrist".  :\

Besides, she doesn't even keep the three rooms she occupies clean 24-7.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find this response acceptable.




Good, because it's the only truthful response I could give you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn. ROFL Feeling a bit harsh today or are we just being honest? LOL



Being honest.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The queen is not amused.
> We need a court jester. Where the hell is Heckler? LOL



He heckled one too many I guess.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm the dashing prince.



Where are you dashing to? Why don't you slow down and enjoy the view.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where are you dashing to? Why don't you slow down and enjoy the view.



*Aurora looks around*
What are we looking at?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora looks around*
> What are we looking at?



Fru has lost it and is stripping. He's about to streak through the house.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru has lost it and is stripping. He's about to streak through the house.



Not _my_ house!


----------



## Aurora

Ok people. You'll are boring me. Is there something great on tv or something? WTF am I missing here. I know you don't have anything better to do than hang out here. LOL J/K I haven't hardly been on here for days and now no one wants to play?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok people. You'll are boring me. Is there something great on tv or something? WTF am I missing here. I know you don't have anything better to do than hang out here. LOL J/K I haven't hardly been on here for days and now no one wants to play?



I had a rough day today. I'm relaxing playing some WOW.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not _my_ house!



Yes Virginia, There is a naked Fru in your house.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where are you dashing to? Why don't you slow down and enjoy the view.




Not THAT kind of dashing!

And if the view is of Fru stripping, I'm speeding the heck up!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had a rough day today. I'm relaxing playing some WOW.



I'm sorry hon. Why was it a bad day? 
I had an _interesting_ day today, and that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes Virginia, There is a naked Fru in your house.



He'll have to get past DShai and he's a pretty big guy.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not THAT kind of dashing!
> 
> And if the view is of Fru stripping, I'm speeding the heck up!



'Tis good to be dashing in this case.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He'll have to get past DShai and he's a pretty big guy.




I don't care how little the guy I'm fighting, if he's naked, I ain't touchin' him.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't care how little the guy I'm fighting, if he's naked, I ain't touchin' him.



ROFL
I guess that's true.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm sorry hon. Why was it a bad day?
> I had an _interesting_ day today, and that is all I have to say about that.



The new postage meter ran out of money and I had a lot of stuff I needed to meter. I called to get postage added to it and they told me they needed a check first. I did get them to advance the money but I had to fax a copy of the check I was mailing. I asked how to draw it from my account automatically and they said it would take a few days to get it done. When I leased the new machine it switched to a new company and they didn't honor the auto withdraw I had with the previous company. I had to go to the post office to finish and it was after hours so everything I had will go out late. 

Also it got busy after my help left. Luckly my cousin's wife (person I bought store from) came by to FedEx something. She helped me out.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't care how little the guy I'm fighting, if he's naked, I ain't touchin' him.



That's not what I hear.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not what I hear.




I guess you have very selective hearing then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru has lost it and is stripping. He's about to streak through the house.



Thanks Aeson! I really needed a good laugh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He'll have to get past DShai and he's a pretty big guy.



I'm a pretty big guy too. Well, not big tall, but big wide (which I get from my granfather aon my dads side of the family).


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks Aeson! I really needed a good laugh!



We all do from time to time.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I guess you have very selective hearing then.



I must have selective hearing. Also, I apparantly have selective memory of things I even say. LOL DShai tells me of conersations we have had all the time that I have no recollection of whatsoever. I think he's making it all up.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must have selective hearing. Also, I apparantly have selective memory of things I even say. LOL DShai tells me of conersations we have had all the time that I have no recollection of whatsoever. I think he's making it all up.



You're not having this conversation now.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The new postage meter ran out of money and I had a lot of stuff I needed to meter.
> <snip>
> Also it got busy after my help left. Luckly my cousin's wife (person I bought store from) came by to FedEx something. She helped me out.



Luckily she came to help you. Is your cousin's wife nice? She owned the business before you? I thought you said there was some stuff she wasn't honest with you about? For some reason I thought it was someone else helping you out at the store.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not having this conversation now.



Brat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must have selective hearing. Also, I apparantly have selective memory of things I even say. LOL DShai tells me of conersations we have had all the time that I have no recollection of whatsoever. I think he's making it all up.



My mom is the same way. The odds are a million to one that she will remember something I told her a week ago.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My mom is the same way. The odds are a million to one that she will remember something I told her a week ago.



Hey, you pretty much called your mom a psycho earlier today. No comparing me to her!!! I blame it on pregnancy brain. It is pretty well known that pregnancy affects short term memory. I swear I lost half my brain when I got pregnant with Kylee and it still has yet to fully come back.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Luckily she came to help you. Is your cousin's wife nice? She owned the business before you? I thought you said there was some stuff she wasn't honest with you about? For some reason I thought it was someone else helping you out at the store.



There is someone else helping. She left and my cousin came in. She's nice but hasn't been honest.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Brat.



You know it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey, you pretty much called your mom a psycho earlier today. No comparing me to her!!! I blame it on pregnancy brain. It is pretty well known that pregnancy affects short term memory. I swear I lost half my brain when I got pregnant with Kylee and it still has yet to fully come back.



Oh, I am not comapring, believe me far from it. I haven't even met you, but I have a pretty good feeling that you do not plan ulterior motives around the people in your life. I am sorry if I did sound that way.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey, you pretty much called your mom a psycho earlier today. No comparing me to her!!! I blame it on pregnancy brain. It is pretty well known that pregnancy affects short term memory. I swear I lost half my brain when I got pregnant with Kylee and it still has yet to fully come back.



I've never been pregnant so what's my excuse? I have a really bad short term memory. I have to weigh something a couple of times before I remember sometimes. I will forget something as soon as I turn around.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know it.



To the Bratmobile?   

Holy bratburgers, Batman!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, I am not comapring, believe me far from it. I haven't even met you, but I have a pretty good feeling that you do not plan ulterior motives around the people in your life. I am sorry if I did sound that way.



Remember this Fru, moms are sneaky.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> To the Bratmobile?
> 
> Holy bratburgers, Batman!



That's Bratman, Boy Blunder.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Remember this Fru, moms are sneaky.



Sneaky to the point of being near compulsive liars?  :\


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Remember this Fru, moms are sneaky.



This I would have to agree with. I can see myself being sneaky if I was afraid my kid was getting herself into trouble or something ike that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> This I would have to agree with. I can see myself being sneaky if I was afraid my kid was getting herself into trouble or something ike that.



This I understand. But 30 years down the line, you have let loose the reins a lot. I know this, because I know quite a few people theat are early 30s and still living wityh their parents. My mom is way too overprotective of me.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sneaky to the point of being near compulsive liars?  :\



Well, that's not acceptable. What would be her purpose of lying to you?

I can sympathise. My dad is both horribly manipulative and a liar. And controlling.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sneaky to the point of being near compulsive liars?  :\



In many cases perhaps not but I guess there could be some that are.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> because I know quite a few people theat are early 30s and still living wityh their parents.




Good I'm not alone.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's Bratman, Boy Blunder.



ROFLMAO I think I love you. If we could rep here, I would rep you for that one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, that's not acceptable. What would be her purpose of lying to you?
> 
> I can sympathise. My dad is both horribly manipulative and a liar. And controlling.



Her mom is exactly the same way your dad is. That is what she grew up around, that is the way both of her sisters are. It is almost all she knows. She tries to fight it, but all it does create inner friction which then manifests as temper tantrums and she picks fights in which she has to win. My dad just walks away which pisses her off even more, so she takes it out on me. Lucky me. My sister was able to pull herself together to get out of this dump.

Not that I don't love my mom, I do, unconditionally. As a person though, I can't stand her.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, that's not acceptable. What would be her purpose of lying to you?
> 
> I can sympathise. My dad is both horribly manipulative and a liar. And controlling.



Kill him and take his stuff. . 

Sounds like my dads ex-wife. A combo of Dog Moon's roommate, Fru's mom and your Dad.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO I think I love you. If we could rep here, I would rep you for that one.



Did you laugh hard enough you peed a little? I always wanted to have that effect.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Her mom is exactly the same way your dad is. That is what she grew up around, that is the way both of her sisters are. It is almost all she knows. She tries to fight it, but all it does create inner friction which then manifests as temper tantrums and she picks fights in which she has to win. My dad just walks away which pisses her off even more, so she takes it out on me. Lucky me. My sister was able to pull herself together to get out of this dump.
> 
> Not that I don't love my mom, I do, unconditionally. As a person though, I can't stand her.



That's the way I feel about my dad too. Hell, the a-hole told my family members that I was doing drugs after I moved out when I was 18. HE TOLD THEM I WAS DOING DRUGS FOR CHRISTS' SAKE! First of all, he had zero proof of such a thing because I never did and second of all, why would he tell relatives that ive on the other side of the country something like that? He then told the same relatives at my wedding 4 years later that my marriage wouldn;t last 6 months. Part of me hates him, but he's my dad. Perhaps if my mother weren't dead I would have an easier time hating him to the point of never speaking to him again.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you laugh hard enough you peed a little? I always wanted to have that effect.



No, not sure I'll tell you if you ever do though.   Unfortunately, after having a baby, this could happen a lot easier to me now than it did years ago.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, not sure I'll tell you if you ever do though.   Unfortunately, after having a baby, this could happen a lot easier to me now than it did years ago.



I try to be funny. Stand up comic funny. It is my goal to have that effect on women. I haven't yet. Still working on it. 

It appears pregnancy plays havoc on the body and had lasting effects. I hope to never put a woman through that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

My dad used to be worse than my mom. Once upon a time he beat me. Not beating me up like, but more a hard leather belt across the toukiss. I still have memories of having to sleep with my butt in the because it hurt too much to lay on it. As I found out that what he was doing was illegal I threatened him. He stopped. Thankfully.

However, he took up drinking and became an alcoholic. He started going to AA and was doing really well. He didn't complete the 12 steps, but he thought he had his life in order. If it had been he wouldn't have become a gambler. Oy. The things my family has been through, I thank the lord my parents are still married. 

Colin (my nephew) is going to need them, but he is going to need me more. I will shape his heart and mind to be open and accepting of all people and to have love for all fellow humans, regardless of what they can do/have done. 

IMO, the more people raised this way, we have more of a chance to be a unified world. And that would be heaven on earth.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora, one day I hope you will explain the meaning behind 527. It is spreading among your group over at CM. Is it a new clique? Can I change my screen name to Aeson527?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It appears pregnancy plays havoc on the body and had lasting effects. I hope to never put a woman through that.



Then, I recommend birth control.   

Honstly, I don't like kids. Other people's kids that is. My close friends, I like theirs some but in general I don't really like kids at all. And, seriously, never wanted any. Other people's children are obnoxious and horribly behaved. Little sh*ts that need a good beating. Things change when you meet the right person. Or at least when you think you have.

Do you like being an uncle?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora, one day I hope you will explain the meaning behind 527. It is spreading among your group over at CM. Is it a new clique? Can I change my screen name to Aeson527?



Heh. You have to meet DShai and undergo teh hazing to be a part of it.   LOL It started years and years ago. Suddenly, he and his old roomate kept coming across the number 527. It seemed to be everywhere they looked. Plus the fact that all 80's video game scores ended in the #527. Then they did a lot of math and came up with an equasion that proved that 527 was the ultimate number in the universe. Of course, they have since lost said paperwork. We celebrate 527 day every year (May 27). Him and his old roomate were driving down to GA years ago and onthe way came across HWY527 so they detoured so they could drive down it. He has stopped at people's houses whose house # was 527 and knocked on their doors just to shake their hand. Yes......I married this man.   The same guy who has been kicked out of Toys R Us.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It appears pregnancy plays havoc on the body and had lasting effects. I hope to never put a woman through that.



Personally, I want lots of kids, at least 10. Not that the woman I marry has to give birth to all of them, because there are plenty of children that need loving homes.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then, I recommend birth control.
> 
> Honstly, I don't like kids. Other people's kids that is. My close friends, I like theirs some but in general I don't really like kids at all. And, seriously, never wanted any. Other people's children are obnoxious and horribly behaved. Little sh*ts that need a good beating. Things change when you meet the right person. Or at least when you think you have.
> 
> Do you like being an uncle?



Sounds like me. I don't care much for kids either. 

I like it sometimes. It depends on the kid and their mood at the time.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. You have to meet DShai and undergo teh hazing to be a part of it.   LOL It started years and years ago. Suddenly, he and his old roomate kept coming across the number 527. It seemed to be everywhere they looked. Plus the fact that all 80's video game scores ended in the #527. Then they did a lot of math and came up with an equasion that proved that 527 was the ultimate number in the universe. Of course, they have since lost said paperwork. We celebrate 527 day every year (May 27). Him and his old roomate were driving down to GA years ago and onthe way came across HWY527 so they detoured so they could drive down it. He has stopped at people's houses whose house # was 527 and knocked on their doors just to shake their hand. Yes......I married this man.   The same guy who has been kicked out of Toys R Us.



Has he seeked help with the fixation on the number? Has he seen the movie The Doom Generation? If I recall correctly the number 666 kept poping up. I don't think they explained what it meant.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally, I want lots of kids, at least 10. Not that the woman I marry has to give birth to all of them, because there are plenty of children that need loving homes.



Actually, the "giving birth" part wasn't bad for me. At all. I slept through my labor. (my female friends hate me) It was the being pregnant part that was hard for me. I complained the whole time about what felt like terrible incapacitating heartburn (left me writhing in agony for hours at a time) my OB just dismissed it as nothing. It was galbladder attacks. Found that out _after_ Kylee was born. Apparently, many pregnant women have galbladder problems. So when she was 5 weeks old, mommy went into surgery to have it removed. 

I too would like to adopt someday.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally, I want lots of kids, at least 10. Not that the woman I marry has to give birth to all of them, because there are plenty of children that need loving homes.



No one should have that many kids at one time.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Has he seeked help with the fixation on the number? Has he seen the movie The Doom Generation? If I recall correctly the number 666 kept poping up. I don't think they explained what it meant.



LOL It's just a joke that has survived. And a reason for them to call off work, play video games and drink beer.


----------



## Aeson

I see the strugle people have rasing kids. I don't want to go through it nor do I want to put the kid through it. I don't think the joy of parenting is worth it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one should have that many kids at one time.



I don't know. If I had tons and tons of money I may try to give better lives to lots of kids. Of course, I'd also have round the clock nannies.   Cause I ain't taking care of all those kids.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL It's just a joke that has survived. And a reason for them to call off work, play video games and drink beer.



Boys will be boys.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know. If I had tons and tons of money I may try to give better lives to lots of kids. Of course, I'd also have round the clock nannies.   Cause I ain't taking care of all those kids.



In that case I would give the money to a childrens hospital or something. 

I realize at the rate I'm going if I find someone she will have or want kids. I will deal with that when it comes I guess.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see the strugle people have rasing kids. I don't want to go through it nor do I want to put the kid through it. I don't think the joy of parenting is worth it.



I'd have to disagree as I am sure the vast majority of parents would. It truly is different when it is _your_ kid. I wouldn't trade my daughter for all the money in the world. I would sacrafice myself in a second to save her. No regrets.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course, I'd also have round the clock nannies.



All you need is one. Nanny McPhee


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Boys will be boys.



Hey, I like to participate


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All you need is one. Nanny McPhee



No, you see, I wil be spending my time in Europe shopping and sunning


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey, I like to participate



Ok, girls will be boys also.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree as I am sure the vast majority of parents would. It truly is different when it is _your_ kid. I wouldn't trade my daughter for all the money in the world. I would sacrafice myself in a second to save her. No regrets.



It apears that is the way many people feel. Their opinion on kids change when they have them. I could no one knows. I don't think I want to find out.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All you need is one. Nanny McPhee



I'll take Katharine McPhee.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok, girls will be boys also.



LOL


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll take Katharine McPhee.



who's that?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> who's that?




She was on American Idol.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> She was on American Idol.



You actually watch that? You just lost points Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

I need to go to bed. I don't want to. I want to stay up all night and party.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You actually watch that? You just lost points Aeson.



I didn't say I watch it. I said she was on it. She's really cute.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I have been up since 10 pm last night, so I am going to hit the sack. I'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have been up since 10 pm last night, so I am going to hit the sack. I'll see you tomorrow!



That's what I need. IF everyone else leaves then I have to also. Brilliant.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to go to bed. I don't want to. I want to stay up all night and party.




Me too, except replace party with watch more Babylon 5.


----------



## Aurora

Hey Aeson read your PM over on CM.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Me too, except replace party with watch more Babylon 5.



I want to stay up all night and watch more Babylon 5.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson read your PM over on CM.



I did and replied.


----------



## Aurora

If I were going to stay up all night it wouldn't be to watch Babylon 5. Actually, I am going to end up staying up al night....coughing. Again. Don't leave me!!!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I were going to stay up all night it wouldn't be to watch Babylon 5. Actually, I am going to end up staying up al night....coughing. Again. Don't leave me!!!



I must, my dear. I have to work in the morning.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I must, my dear. I have to work in the morning.



*sigh* OK, I guess I'll go attempt to sleep as well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I were going to stay up all night it wouldn't be to watch Babylon 5. Actually, I am going to end up staying up al night....coughing. Again. Don't leave me!!!




Hehe.  Well, I just bought the DVD recently, so I'm quite interested in it.  Definitely worth the money so far, IMO.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Well, I just bought the DVD recently, so I'm quite interested in it.  Definitely worth the money so far, IMO.



Which season are you on? The movies are will hit or miss. I would rent those. Check out Crusade. It got a raw deal like Firefly.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Which season are you on? The movies are will hit or miss. I would rent those. Check out Crusade. It got a raw deal like Firefly.



I have never even heard of Crusade. I freaking loved Firefly though.


----------



## Aurora

All right I am gonna go take the one drug my doctor is allowing me to have and hope it along with cough drops will let me get some rest tonight. I am so freaking tired. I am on the verge of delusional I am so tired.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I try to be funny. Stand up comic funny. It is my goal to have that effect on women. I haven't yet. Still working on it.




I, too strive to improve my humor.

Personal bests in loss of body control in my female audience:

1) 5 drink spews...all in public.

2) Several running from room while turning red.

3) Innumerable snort-laughs.

4) 2 Loud Farts...both at parties.

As for Crusade, it was a very short lived series on TNT (I believe) that was spun off of Babylon 5.

Part of the problem was that none of the advertising mentioned it was a Bab5 spinoff, and only 1 or 2 characters from the original series showed up in Crusade...and that was also not in the advertising NOR was it in the first couple of episodes.

Result- nobody knew it was a Bab5 spinoff and nobody watched it.  I only caught it in its reruns...right before cancellation.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never even heard of Crusade. I freaking loved Firefly though.



Crusade is a B5 spin-off like Danny said. That is why I mentioned it. There was a lot of behind the scene stuff there. Warner Bros. wanted the show to be more sexy and edgy. JMS wanted the show the way it was. They bought over it and with no support from WB the show couldn't make it.


----------



## Aurora

Huh, might have to check that out.


----------



## Aurora

There is a new game out that looks kinda lke Rollercoaster Tycoon. I used to spend hours playing RCT. I own so many freaking computer and video games it's not even funny. What is sad is that 80% of them I have never even touched and I tend to play my older ones more *shrug*


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning lads and lasses!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning lads and lasses!



Good morning Mycanid. Still in Nevada? How was/is your trip?


----------



## Mycanid

No my dear, no. Back from Nevada. The trip was wonderful!  There is a Serbian family there that was celebrating their yearly "slava" and invited me to come to. A slava is kind of like a Church centered family celebration and involves remembering one's relatives, etc., etc. This family's celebration is in middle-late December. It went until 2 am!

Boy was I worn out.... Fortunately there was no kola/line dancing with loud "oompa-oompa" accordian music! That sort of stuff just drives me up the wall.  But there was great food, great company and wonderful conversation. Good to see friends I haven't seen in a long while.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No my dear, no. Back from Nevada. The trip was wonderful!  There is a Serbian family there that was celebrating their yearly "slava" and invited me to come to. A slava is kind of like a Church centered family celebration and involves remembering one's relatives, etc., etc. This family's celebration is in middle-late December. It went until 2 am!
> 
> Boy was I worn out.... Fortunately there was no kola/line dancing with loud "oompa-oompa" accordian music! That sort of stuff just drives me up the wall.  But there was great food, great company and wonderful conversation. Good to see friends I haven't seen in a long while.
> 
> Hows things with you?



Glad to hear you had fun. That is cool that they invited you to come. Never been to a party like that. I have fun no matter where I go though 

We're doing well despite not feeling good still. We are on the upswing though and I am bursting with news, but am not sharing yet


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you had fun. That is cool that they invited you to come. Never been to a party like that. I have fun no matter where I go though
> 
> We're doing well despite not feeling good still. We are on the upswing though and I am bursting with news, but am not sharing yet




Bursting eh? Hmmmm. Well, I won't try and spoil anything for the eventual "press release".    It is good that you (and "Tink" I assume?) are on the upswing though.

The family in Nevada's last name is Jones, and my last name is the same. The papa of the family is an American and is my godchild (even though he is 10 years older than me   - he decided on me because we were able to talk in depth about sci fi authors and Bruce Stirling in particular). The wife is a complete and utter Serb and is an absolute riot. They have one daughter, now 15 I think, who is of the budding gamer mould at the present - also a character. Guess there were about 30 people there.

Hey! Guess what! It turns out that my boss arranged a surprise for me (completely without my knowing). On the 26th of the month I will be flying down to Phoenix and take a shuttle out to Florence, AZ to spend a few days with my folks, who will be there with me until the 29th, when I fly back to Sacto.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! Guess what! It turns out that my boss arranged a surprise for me (completely without my knowing). On the 26th of the month I will be flying down to Phoenix and take a shuttle out to Florence, AZ to spend a few days with my folks, who will be there with me until the 29th, when I fly back to Sacto.



Surprises are supposed to be without you knowing 
How cool! You must have an awesome boss. So, you are the sole IT person in a small company. Did you move there to take the job or did you already live there and a job just opened up? I am sure IT jobs in a small town are hard to come by. Heck, nowadays, they are even hard to come across in big cities! DShai's whole office got laid off a year and a half ago when he worked at Provident and there are still a couple people that haven't found work. For him to keep his job we would have had to move to Cleveland- heh NOT gonna happen!


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I moved out here to help with the press, and worked many years in the shipping room. As the years went by I helped a little bit with database entry and "marketing" (read putting addresses on flyers for mailing) and began to tinker with html a bit. Then, when the second IT left for other places (mostly health reasons - he moved to New Mexico) I volunteered to take it up and have learned a lot real fast via the trial by fire method.

Since then we have online ordering, email advertising, massive machine upgrading, servers, backups, offsite backups, .pdf prepress prep, etc., etc., etc. I can only claim the credit for a few of these in terms of actually DOING them, but the rest have come about due to prodding on my part.

So I guess you could say it sorta fell in my lap.

I have had the most help from simply knowing others who work in the business and asking and calling them ... books are helpful for me as a means of remembering and reference primarily. It is hard for me to learn comp stuff from books. But I can very easily pick things up through "audio".

Yes ... I do have a good boss. But don't let it seem like he does this stuff all the time!  What helps is that he has an "impish" streak to him and likes to surprise people with stuff like this.


----------



## Aurora

That's cool. DShai kind of happenned into his field. He was a MIS student at Wright State and working at circuit city selling computers. He sold a computer to a guy and the guy remarked about how smart he was and said "I would love to find someone like you who is about to graduate that's interested in interet security cause I need an intern." DShai laughed and said "Well you've found him."


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cool. DShai kind of happenned into his field. He was a MIS student at Wright State and working at circuit city selling computers. He sold a computer to a guy and the guy remarked about how smart he was and said "I would love to find someone like you who is about to graduate that's interested in interet security cause I need an intern." DShai laughed and said "Well you've found him."




Isn't it interesting how things like that happen? More and more I hear from folks nowadays that they get their jobs simply by knowing or meeting the right people at the right time.  :\ 

This kinda reminds of the movie I just saw a few days back. A friend of mine knows the person who did the cinematography for the movie. It was the Christmas story one with Will Smith ... actually I didn't think it was that bad. Have you seen this one perhaps?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Isn't it interesting how things like that happen? More and more I hear from folks nowadays that they get their jobs simply by knowing or meeting the right people at the right time.  :\



DShai is one of those people that this kind of stuff happens to all the time. Many regard him as having a golden touch of sorts. I find it annoying, but since I benefit from it, I can live with it.   


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> This kinda reminds of the movie I just saw a few days back. A friend of mine knows the person who did the cinematography for the movie. It was the Christmas story one with Will Smith ... actually I didn't think it was that bad. Have you seen this one perhaps?



Nope, never saw it.


----------



## Mycanid

A golden tough?  :\  Err ... what is this? I have heard of being born with a golden spoon in one's mouth.... But hey, why complain as you said, eh?

The movie was titled "The Pursuit of Happyness" and it is in theatres now. Personally it was not the sort of movie I would pay for to see in the theatres (my friend paid the way), but I would have seen it if it came out on video perhaps.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A golden tough?  :\  Err ... what is this? I have heard of being born with a golden spoon in one's mouth.... But hey, why complain as you said, eh?



Woops! Typo  I fixed it. A golden touch. You know everything he touches seems to turn to gold. Not literally of course. Good luck just seems to follow him wherever he goes. 



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> The movie was titled "The Pursuit of Happyness" and it is in theatres now. Personally it was not the sort of movie I would pay for to see in the theatres (my friend paid the way), but I would have seen it if it came out on video perhaps.



Ah, now I remember the commercials. I only really go to the movies for action or sci-fi movies. Ya know, movies that are better on the huge screen


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes......I married this man.   The same guy who has been kicked out of Toys R Us.




How do you get kicked out of a Toys R Us? 

Doing naughty things with the stuffed animals?

Stealing from other peoples carts?

Pestering employees until they give you the hot toy of the season?

I could go on, but those are the top 3 I can think of that would probably get you kicked out of a TRU.

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am bursting with news, but am not sharing yet



You have to tell me. I'll cry.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Woops! Typo  I fixed it. A golden touch. You know everything he touches seems to turn to gold. Not literally of course. Good luck just seems to follow him wherever he goes.
> 
> Ah, now I remember the commercials. I only really go to the movies for action or sci-fi movies. Ya know, movies that are better on the huge screen




I COMPLETELY agree with you on this one. I wish I could have seen Hero (probably my favorite "recent" movie, by the way!) and The House of the Flying Daggers in the theatres, for example. And the Lotr movies were stunning on the big screen ... especially the war scenes.

The movie was interesting primarily in that it was partly filmed where I used to live (Hey! Isn't that Divisidero Park?!?!) and also because it was a true story! That made it especially interesting to me.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there Aeson!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello there Aeson!



Sup, Ho?


----------



## Aeson

Last movie I saw at the theater was Superman Returns.


----------



## Aurora

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> How do you get kicked out of a Toys R Us?



You get kicked out of Toys R Us by:

1. Arming children with Big Wheels and water guns and organizing a "war" inside the store.

2. Loading up a cart full of toys and following around behind random women whining "But MOM you said I could have them!" while stomping your feet.

3. Taking all the hard plastic elephants and lining them up in the aisle and then running away from them screaming "ELEPHANT STAMPEDE!"

This all happenned a few years before I met him. Of course, he was in a Toys R US (one that he had been kicked out of prior) a few years back and decided for the hell of it to start lining up the plastic animals in the aisle for old times sake (he had done it several times at several diff stores). An employee walked up and started laughing. DShai asked him what he was laughing at and the employee started going into detail about this section in their employee handbbook that talks about a guy in the area who used to do that


----------



## Mycanid

Not much sir, not much.  Ftp'ing some data to the net and purchasing supplies in between and such.

How bout yerself?


----------



## Mycanid

What the ... erm ... am I the only one in the world who has never heard of peanut butter jelly time???? I just got an email from someone linking me to this

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/banana.php

and linking me to the wikipedia entry for it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peanut_Butter_Jelly_Time

I never even HEARD of this thing. Very strange.....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Last movie I saw at the theater was Superman Returns.



Same here


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What the ... erm ... am I the only one in the world who has never heard of peanut butter jelly time???? I just got an email from someone linking me to this
> 
> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/banana.php
> 
> and linking me to the wikipedia entry for it
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peanut_Butter_Jelly_Time
> 
> I never even HEARD of this thing. Very strange.....



LOL I had heard the song before, but had never seen the flash animation. I do, however, remember that episode of Family Guy


----------



## Mycanid

The other night when at the slava I was telling you about the daughter and three of her friends (also present) suddenly broke into singing this thing at the TOP of their lungs in another room. I asked later what in the world it was. Being told I still wasn't sure.

The email was the answer. 

Kay then ... I am signing off for a bit. Maybe I'll be back on later. Cya!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not much sir, not much.  Ftp'ing some data to the net and purchasing supplies in between and such.
> 
> How bout yerself?



It's a slower day today. People are still shipping Christmas gifts just not as many. Doesn't matter much because it is costing them more. You want it there before Christmas? I'll take your first born as payment.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You get kicked out of Toys R Us by:
> 
> 1. Arming children with Big Wheels and water guns and organizing a "war" inside the store.
> 
> 2. Loading up a cart full of toys and following around behind random women whining "But MOM you said I could have them!" while stomping your feet.
> 
> 3. Taking all the hard plastic elephants and lining them up in the aisle and then running away from them screaming "ELEPHANT STAMPEDE!"



This beats my friend riding a tricycle around the toy department at Wal-mart at 2:30 am. He was 40 at the time.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a slower day today.



Then, _why_ aren't you posting more? _Huh_?



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> People are still shipping Christmas gifts just not as many. Doesn't matter much because it is costing them more. You want it there before Christmas? *I'll take your first born* as payment.




You could train them how to run the store and then take a vacation


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then, _why_ aren't you posting more? _Huh_?



Not enough to say. 


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> You could train them how to run the store and then take a vacation



That's why I should have kids. Someone to run the store for me.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not enough to say.
> 
> That's why I should have kids. Someone to run the store for me.



Quit being sarcastic. LOL

I am having kids so they can do chores. Mommy is lazy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> This beats my friend riding a tricycle around the toy department at Wal-mart at 2:30 am. He was 40 at the time.



DShai has mellowed. Supposedly, I have had something to do with that. He was in his late teens/ early 20's when he pulled the toys r us stunts.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Quit being sarcastic. LOL
> 
> I am having kids so they can do chores. Mommy is lazy.



I'm a sarcastic person. My middle name is sarcastic. Aeson Sarcastic Smith. 
Yes, I know what that spells. 


A lot of small business owners have their children working in the store. Many of them become translators for the non English speaking owners.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> DShai has mellowed. Supposedly, I have had something to do with that. He was in his late teens/ early 20's when he pulled the toys r us stunts.



He sounds like a crazy guy. Not mentally unstable but a wild and fun kinda crazy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a sarcastic person. My middle name is sarcastic. Aeson Sarcastic Smith.
> Yes, I know what that spells.
> 
> 
> A lot of small business owners have their children working in the store. Many of them become translators for the non English speaking owners.



ROFL

Yes, but you speak English already.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> He sounds like a crazy guy. Not mentally unstable but a wild and fun kinda crazy.



He has been described as such.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Yes, but you speak English already.



That means my kids will have to become expert packers.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That means my kids will have to become expert packers.



ROFL 

BAD Aurora BAD!


----------



## Aeson

Where is Senegal? There is a 0.6 min phone call on my bill. I don't think I called Senegal. That is too short for a fax.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> BAD Aurora BAD!



After I wrote it I thought it could be taken a bad way.


----------



## Aeson

I looked up Senegal. I found the median age of 19.1 to be interesting. Here in the US it's 36.5


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I looked up Senegal. I found the median age of 19.1 to be interesting. Here in the US it's 36.5



36.5 age for what ?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a slower day today. People are still shipping Christmas gifts just not as many. Doesn't matter much because it is costing them more. You want it there before Christmas? I'll take your first born as payment.




Boy do I know about THAT! "Please, please, please!!!! It HAS to be there by tomorrow!!!!" "Umm ... ma'am there are some things you should know about..." "NO! I'll pay anything!!!"

Sigh ...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is Senegal? There is a 0.6 min phone call on my bill. I don't think I called Senegal. That is too short for a fax.




Umm ... I wiki'd Senegal and it is a small country on the far western coast of Africa. Sure you did not call Africa?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 36.5 age for what ?



The total median age in the US is 36.5


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... I wiki'd Senegal and it is a small country on the far western coast of Africa. Sure you did not call Africa?



I had a woman come in to send a fax around that time. She could have sent it there.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like I'm working a little late. I had a few people come in at the last minute. None of it is going out tonight. The drivers have all picked up.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had a woman come in to send a fax around that time. She could have sent it there.




Musta been a one page fax then. 

At least she (or whoever) didn't call for half an hour or what not.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm working a little late. I had a few people come in at the last minute. None of it is going out tonight. The drivers have all picked up.



At least tht means more business!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm working a little late. I had a few people come in at the last minute. None of it is going out tonight. The drivers have all picked up.



Still open? It's almost 6:30!


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Frukathka. Good morning!  How's things with you today?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> At least tht means more business!



That's true and that was my answer when a customer just came in and asked why I was still open.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Still open? It's almost 6:30!



I thought as long as I was here I should stay open. It will mean more money.


----------



## Aeson

I turned off the open sign. I'm heading out. I'll catch ya on the flip side.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Frukathka. Good morning!  How's things with you today?



Haha. Acyually I am back on a day schedule now, thank goodness. I need to be for the upcoming festivities.   

I am doing much better now actually.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Haha. Acyually I am back on a day schedule now, thank goodness. I need to be for the upcoming festivities.
> 
> I am doing much better now actually.




Good - I am glad for you.  I'm going to be in your neck of the woods soon you know....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good - I am glad for you.  I'm going to be in your neck of the woods soon you know....



That'll be cool. Maybe we could actually get together.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That'll be cool. Maybe we could actually get together.




I was thinking of just that ... but the only problem is that I will be southeast of phoenix for much of the time visiting with my parents (who are flying down from alaska) for three days. The only time I could say hello would be a tiny window of getting off the plane, to the baggage carousel and before getting on the shuttle. All this would be at the phoenix airport, whic is maybe 30 minutes from where you live, eh?

AND it would be on the 26th of december, which is likely terrible timing wise for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AND it would be on the 26th of december, which is likely terrible timing wise for you.



Ugh. D'oh! Yeppers.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ugh. D'oh! Yeppers.  :\




C'est la vie.    I figured this wouldn't work out too well.

But I thought I would ask at least.   Maybe there will be another time that will work better for the both of us someday.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ....my parents (who are flying down from alaska)



Your parents live in Alaska? I don't think I knew that....That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But I thought I would ask at least.   Maybe there will be another time that will work better for the both of us someday.



You going to be at GenCon next year?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Your parents live in Alaska? I don't think I knew that....That's pretty sweet.




They live on the island of Kodiak, which is off of the south/southwest bottom of the state and at far eastern end of the Aleutian chain. Here's a web site of their's:

http://www.kodiak.org/

I actually know the lady who put this site together - she is an absolute hoot (and no - she is not an owl, so don't ask   ). Here's a more detailed map of the island to get berings   :

http://www.kodiak.org/swakmap.html

Sorry, I know - lame joke.   

Anyhoo... I don't really expect I will be at GenCon next year ... but who knows? I have many friends who live in Indy....


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You going to be at GenCon next year?



I am gonna be so mad if everyone goes to GenCon this next year, and we're not able to go. It really depends on DShai's work and if he can take vacation that month as well. He thinks that both July and AUg are blacklisted. Isn't that the dumbest thing you have ever heard. "I know that it's summer and all your kids are out of school and this is when you should take vacations, but we're not gonna let you." *eyeroll*


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... that's enough for today. I will sign off and perhaps look in on you all tomorrow if I get a chance. A pleasure talking to you all.


----------



## Aurora

Cool sites. Thanks Mycanid. Have they always lived there?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna be so mad if everyone goes to GenCon this next year, and we're not able to go.



I went last year. But due to mnetary constraints on me this year, I was unable to attend. However, I refuse to let that happen again. My parents freely ffot the bill for transportation and hotel costs, so I have no reason not to save up for it each year. I will not be missing another one, as long as my parents are able to help finance my interest in the game.


----------



## Aeson

I want to go. I like going to cons. It's where we are in the majority.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to go. I like going to cons. It's where we are in the majority.



who's that? Geeks?  That is correct sir. I love geeks. I am one after alll. However, there are few places that I feel out of place. Maybe biker bars, but hell I used to hang at Ned Peppers every now and then to play pool and that is definitely a biker bar. It is in the Oregon district which is our bar area in Dayton. I find the biker bar to be better than the preppy college bars that are there. Blech. All the 21 yr olds with their little greek sweaters on....makes me wanna puke. Not my crowd at all. I would rather go to the jazz bar and sit quietly and listen to jazz music. By far the best bar to me though is a good ol' Irish pub, complete with Irish folk music.  Even high society functions I have no problems with. I would be bored, but I could blend in and get along in conversation quite nicely. Probably comes from my upbringing.


----------



## Aeson

yep, Geeks. Cons are like family reunions even if you don't know them. You have something in common with them and that is enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cons are like family reunions even if you don't know them.



That is exactly how Buttercup feels about GenCon.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is exactly how Buttercup feels about GenCon.



Buttercup has been around long enough that GenCon is a family reunion for her.


----------



## Aurora

I want to go for all 4 days, but I doubt that is gonna happen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Buttercup has been around long enough that GenCon is a family reunion for her.



True enough.


----------



## Dog Moon

GenCon!  Hope to see some of you there next year!  [Guess which one(s) of you I DON'T want to see there.  Bwahaha!]


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> GenCon!  Hope to see some of you there next year!  [Guess which one(s) of you I DON'T want to see there.  Bwahaha!]



I know you mean me you big meanie


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know you mean me you big meanie




Hehe.  Maybe, maybe not.

[One of my coworkers says that frequently.  'Think this'll happen?  Maybe, maybe not.'  Always annoys me]


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> By far the best bar to me though is a good ol' Irish pub, complete with Irish folk music.




You fiendette!    You never told me you loved Irish folk music! I am a GREAT fan of it maself as well, although I am quite partial to Scottish and old British as well.

Hello everyone, by the way. Down in the office fer a bit. Left something at work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Guess which one(s) of you I DON'T want to see there.  Bwahaha!



Well, I am going to be there, come hell or high water.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I would have to guess it is going to be me you don't want to see. And I don't blame you.


----------



## Mycanid

See? I arrive and everyone runs away. One of those hive things I guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> See? I arrive and everyone runs away. One of those hive things I guess.



I am still here, for a little while longe. I was just reading The Sheila Variations: It's A Privlege To Pee. Frakked up!


----------



## Mycanid

S'okay ... I have to play the hypocrite and vamoose maself.  I'll talk to you later!


----------



## megamania

'allo.   I'll be in and out and all about.   How goes things folks?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm hitting the sack folks. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Jdvn1

It's late! And I'm tired!

But I figured I'd stop by anyway.


----------



## Aeson

[size=+4]MORNING WAKE UP CALL!!!!! WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY!!!!![/size]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm at work, so I kinda jump in randomly.  Some days are slow enough that I can take a few minutes or so busy where I NEED to take a few minutes.  Most days, as you've probably noticed, I don't say anything until I get home in the evening.




Same here. But then we don't have any sort of 'net connection at work.... And it has been hectic with all the other companies bugging us for big orders for their XMas parties. And we don't even get an XMas party!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The new postage meter ran out of money and I had a lot of stuff I needed to meter. I called to get postage added to it and they told me they needed a check first. I did get them to advance the money but I had to fax a copy of the check I was mailing. I asked how to draw it from my account automatically and they said it would take a few days to get it done. When I leased the new machine it switched to a new company and they didn't honor the auto withdraw I had with the previous company. I had to go to the post office to finish and it was after hours so everything I had will go out late.
> 
> Also it got busy after my help left. Luckly my cousin's wife (person I bought store from) came by to FedEx something. She helped me out.




I had to go to the post office to mail off stuff for my aunt and her family's XMas presents. Wasn't too bad... Although need to ask her to ask her son's GF where she mailed a check to us for our big family XMas gathering to divvy out as presents..... She sent it last Fri and it hasn't shown up yet.... if it got sent to my aunt's old PO Box, then it's languishing there as it's not being used by any of us. And not at any of the other boxes we've used on our street, including her old trailer.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's Bratman, Boy Blunder.




ROFL


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This I understand. But 30 years down the line, you have let loose the reins a lot. I know this, because I know quite a few people theat are early 30s and still living wityh their parents. My mom is way too overprotective of me.




I still do. Mainly economical reasons. Mom's not overprotective. Now GRANDMA was. She was the one who wanted me to get off work when it's snowy or icy and get home before it freezes and other stuff like that. Not that I'd want to be out when it iced back up anyways.... but she was like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's the way I feel about my dad too. Hell, the a-hole told my family members that I was doing drugs after I moved out when I was 18. HE TOLD THEM I WAS DOING DRUGS FOR CHRISTS' SAKE! First of all, he had zero proof of such a thing because I never did and second of all, why would he tell relatives that ive on the other side of the country something like that? He then told the same relatives at my wedding 4 years later that my marriage wouldn;t last 6 months. Part of me hates him, but he's my dad. Perhaps if my mother weren't dead I would have an easier time hating him to the point of never speaking to him again.




Mine I'd never seen since I was either a baby or toddler... and NOW he wants to get back into our lives 30+ years later.... WTF with that?!?! Why wait until now?!?! It's like, "Where the eff were you when I REALLY needed a dad?!?!?!" GRRR


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine I'd never seen since I was either a baby or toddler... and NOW he wants to get back into our lives 30+ years later.... WTF with that?!?! Why wait until now?!?! It's like, "Where the eff were you when I REALLY needed a dad?!?!?!" GRRR



If it works out then it's better late than never.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll take Katharine McPhee.




Ugh! She's a horrid singer!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Me too, except replace party with watch more Babylon 5.




*takes Dog Moon's copies of B5* 

*watches B5*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> There is a new game out that looks kinda lke Rollercoaster Tycoon. I used to spend hours playing RCT. I own so many freaking computer and video games it's not even funny. What is sad is that 80% of them I have never even touched and I tend to play my older ones more *shrug*




I only own a few. Last game I played was Doom 3 (out of the set of the older versions of Doom) on the laptop. I've got The Temple of Elemental Evil although haven't really played it. Haven't figured out how to speed up the turns so I'm not sitting somewhere forever.... after deciding what the characters were going to do... and Neverwinter Nights although haven't loaded this one on yet.... And Tetris. The newer versions. The older one was funky to get to run in XP.... need to find that DOS thingy I had to DL to get it to run before the comp crashed....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ugh! She's a horrid singer!



I don't care about her singing. She's HAWT. If we were to get together, she wouldn't be singing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> How do you get kicked out of a Toys R Us?
> 
> Doing naughty things with the stuffed animals?
> 
> Stealing from other peoples carts?
> 
> Pestering employees until they give you the hot toy of the season?
> 
> I could go on, but those are the top 3 I can think of that would probably get you kicked out of a TRU.
> 
> Just my 1/4 pound.
> 
> Mr. Beef




I don't know about him, but a friend and I got into a little lightsaber duel at Wal-Mart several years ago. One of the employees thought it was funny. Didn't get tossed out which is good as I frequent that Wal-Mart.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Boy do I know about THAT! "Please, please, please!!!! It HAS to be there by tomorrow!!!!" "Umm ... ma'am there are some things you should know about..." "NO! I'll pay anything!!!"
> 
> Sigh ...




Heh. Post office wanted to charge me nearly $40 to send that package express. Or nearly $20 Priority. This was on Wed so it wasn't THAT pressing.... 

As long as it gets there by tomorrow....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna be so mad if everyone goes to GenCon this next year, and we're not able to go. It really depends on DShai's work and if he can take vacation that month as well. He thinks that both July and AUg are blacklisted. Isn't that the dumbest thing you have ever heard. "I know that it's summer and all your kids are out of school and this is when you should take vacations, but we're not gonna let you." *eyeroll*




I seriously doubt I'd be able to go as there's no way in hell of getting two weeks of vacation off that close together as I'm already going to Dragoncon. 

Still debating about hitting Celebration IV in LA.... Good way to visit with my aunt and her son and co. as they live in one of the suburbs.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> [size=+4]MORNING WAKE UP CALL!!!!! WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY!!!!![/size]





OWWWW!!!! That blinds!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> MORNING WAKE UP CALL!!!!! WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY!!!!!



Interesting LOL
I actually have been up snce 6am. Something woke me up. Not sure what. I actually got a little over 6 hours of sleep last night. It was wonderful


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Interesting LOL
> I actually have been up snce 6am. Something woke me up. Not sure what. I actually got a little over 6 hours of sleep last night. It was wonderful



5:30 for me. Something wakes me up around that time almost every morning. Sometimes I can get back to sleep.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Even on my days off, I still wake about that time. This AM was glad I was able to roll over and go back to sleep. 

But then I didn't have Mom getting ready for work to keep me awake for a little bit.... She's staying with my sister so she and her BF can work and Mom can watch Sis' son who's sick with the flu.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aeson said:
			
		

> [size=+4]MORNING WAKE UP CALL!!!!! WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY!!!!![/size]




I was up before this was posted so turn off the yelling and size. Yeesh. 

I had my hands on some kitty not snakey.

The house I'm house sitting at right now has a cat and two Canary's. The cat was in bed with me.


----------



## Aurora

Better the cat than the canaries.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She's staying with my sister so she and her BF can work and Mom can watch Sis' son who's sick with the flu.




Twi things can prevent the Flu.

1. During cold and Flu season move to your own private island in the middle of the Pacific for five months. Kind of expensive, but once you get shelter there you can go pretty much any time you want to live. Maybe you'll even get some of the cast of Lost to rent it out to so you can pay the mortgage when you're not there. 

2. Two Words: Flu Shot. Granted this has not been available for some of us that are younger but able to fight off the infection. I have Type 2 Diabetes, and was diagnosed in early 2005. I dodged the Flu season for that year, and this year I got the Flu Shot thanks to Insurance. I would have gladly paid $20-$30 for it just to prevent from getting sick and making my sugar go out of control. Cheaper in the long run, but you have to make sure to get it early and have to get it every year.

Okay, so I stole #1 from a television commercial for orange juice, but I think if you have more money than common sense then you can pull it off. That and you deserve all the problems you have with the Playstation 3. 

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> 5:30 for me. Something wakes me up around that time almost every morning. Sometimes I can get back to sleep.




Well uh ... I get up at about 3:45 am each morning.    

Guess it's just that inner alarm clock sorta thing.  :\ 

Even if I am up all night and go to sleep at noon the next day, I still wake up 5 or 6 hours later and have the dickens of a time getting back to sleep....

Oh yes, and by the way - hello everyone.


----------



## Mycanid

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> The cat was in bed with me.




Yes sir! I have a VERY furry Himalayan who is especially so this time of year who also sleeps at the foot of the bed and keeps my feet warm. I like to sleep in cold rooms ... easier for me somehow ... so the cat is a great consolation. She also keeps my from kicking the covers off.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes sir! I have a VERY furry Himalayan who is especially so this time of year who also sleeps at the foot of the bed and keeps my feet warm. I like to sleep in cold rooms ... easier for me somehow ... so the cat is a great consolation. She also keeps my from kicking the covers off.



I too like to sleep in cold rooms. With big blankets to keep me warm. I like my face to be cool when I sleep. Don't know why. In our old house we had electric heat and we set the temp for each room so I could have the baby's room warm (cause they don't sleep with blankets) and my room cool. Doesn't work that way in the new house.  :\ 

Do you have a favorite Irish folk band Mycanid? Mine is by far Fannigan's Isle They were my favorites before I even realized they are a local band. I love both of their albums. The best one is the Rambles of Spring, but ufortunately it is no longer being made. Of course, I have a copy


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have a favorite Irish folk band Mycanid? Mine is by far Fannigan's Isle They were my favorites before I even realized they are a local band. I love both of their albums. The best one is the Rambles of Spring, but ufortunately it is no longer being made. Of course, I have a copy




Lessee ... I am a great fan of the Chieftains. I also like the Altan.

There are also the Bothy Boys, DeDanaan, the Boys of the Lough and the Battlefield Band. I guess some of the latter are technically Scottish bands though.

I am also very fond of Silly Wizard - aMAZing instrumentals, especially between the Cunningham brothers. The fiddle playing of Alasdair Fraser is quite good - some of his stuff is so beautiful it makes me cry to this very day   . I LOVE the voice of Jean Redpath (Scot). Maddy Prior (a Brit) is also a favorite. Noirin Ni Rain is a very, very beautiful singer as well.

Hmm ... that is all I can think of off the top of my head for the present that I like.

Oh ... if you count Enya (although many would argue she is New Age) I like her too.


----------



## Aurora

I have a couple Chieftans discs and I have heard Altan. I love Enya but yes, she is more new age.  Never heard of the other ones.


----------



## Mycanid

Battlefield Band is pretty easy to find. Same with Jean Redpath. (That is, you could probably find a lot of their stuff on amazon.com and similiar places.)

The others are a little harder, it is true. Many of them are either mid to late 70's bands, although Silly Wizard, now broken up, was together only for a few years in the mid to late 80's. And since Johhny Cunningham died last year (I think it was last year) the original "combo" won't happen again. Ah well.

By the way, there is another I forgot about. Emma Christian. She is a singer of the traditional folk music from the Isle of Mann. BEAUTIFUL stuff.


----------



## Mycanid

By the way Aurora - do you really have red hair?


----------



## Aurora

Cool. 
I have to ask. Mycanid, what is your avatar? LOL


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cool.
> I have to ask. Mycanid, what is your avatar? LOL




It looks like a ghost in a long white dress in a sombrero. 

I know I'm right about the hate at least. 

Just my 1/4 pound.
Mr. Beef


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way Aurora - do you really have red hair?



You must like redheads.   Sorry to dissapoint, but no. I dyed it red for several years (more of a medium Auburn I guess), but quit dying my hair when I got pregnant with Kylee (not good for baby). _Aurora_, my PC, (see SH in sig) has red hair.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have to ask. Mycanid, what is your avatar? LOL




1e Adnd module A4: In the Dungeons of the Slave Lords, saw the introduction into the DnD world of a new monster called a myconid. The art for this beastie was almost solely done by Erol Otus (although I seem to recall one image by Rosloff?) ... anyway, the avatar is one of the b&w pics of Otus' myconids.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> MORNING WAKE UP CALL!!!!! WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY!!!!!



I'm up already! Sheesh!

Besides, I had my hands on a cat, not a snake. Fruity slept on my bed with me last night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have to ask. Mycanid, what is your avatar?



I know it is a mushroom, but for some reason it reminds me of the Founders from DS9.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You must like redheads.   Sorry to dissapoint, but no. I dyed it red for several years (more of a medium Auburn I guess), but quit dying my hair when I got pregnant with Kylee (not good for baby). _Aurora_, my PC, (see SH in sig) has red hair.




Err ... no, not especially fond of redheads more than any other hair color.  More just curiosity to be honest.

A long dress and sombrero eh? Hmm ... never woulda thought of THAT.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... no, not especially fond of redheads more than any other hair color.  More just curiosity to be honest.
> 
> A long dress and sombrero eh? Hmm ... never woulda thought of THAT.



I was only teasing Mycanid.   I'm a blonde.
I could never place what your avatar was. Aways looked to me like a statue of some old god or something.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was only teasing Mycanid.   I'm a blonde.
> I could never place what your avatar was. Aways looked to me like a statue of some old god or something.




S'allright - no offense taken. I even chuckled a bit to myself. I must admit that you are the first to ask me what the avatar was!

Well ... we had an ice storm last night. This morning while driving to work the trees on the hillside were all encased in ice and I tell you it looked like some brilliantly shining enchanted glass forest. I haven't seen anything like THAT in a long time.

Wish I coulda stopped and stared for a while, but I had a huge workload to carve into today. ANOTHER pc is coming that I have to prepare the way for - mostly organizing and such. But it always takes a time anyway. [sigh.]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Woo-Hoo!







Its raining here!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Woo-Hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its raining here!




Hmm ... I hope it will clear up before I get there. I was hoping to walk through the lush desert flora and fauna while I am in AZ.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I hope it will clear up before I get there. I was hoping to walk through the lush desert flora and fauna while I am in AZ.



For your weather forecasting needs!


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... it looks like it will be beautiful where I am going to be, that is, in Florence. THanks Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow ... it looks like it will be beautiful where I am going to be, that is, in Florence. THanks Fru!



Not a problem. Glad to help.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... lunch break for the shroom. Its peanut butter jelly time! Back later.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Back from my lunch break......ir was tuna and lettuce sandwich.


----------



## Aeson

Curious, How many of you as adults still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches? I do from time to time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curious, How many of you as adults still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches? I do from time to time.



I prefer honey instead of jelly. :yum:


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curious, How many of you as adults still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches? I do from time to time.



I like crunchy peanut butter with grape or strawberry jelly. I also eat peanut butter and american cheese sandwiches. (Don't ask. It really is good.)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like crunchy peanut butter with grape or strawberry jelly. I also eat peanut butter and american cheese sandwiches. (Don't ask. It really is good.)



Peanut butter and american cheese. I might need to try it. It sounds odd but interesting.


----------



## Aeson

I'm wanting to close early. I have to wait for the mail carrier. If he or she isn't here soon I may just drop the mail in a drop box across the street.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> The cat was in bed with me.




I had 3 cats curled up with me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, what are you two planning for the weekend?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Darth, whats happening?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curious, How many of you as adults still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches? I do from time to time.




Once in awhile I do.

Although I've taken bolonga sandwiches to work for lunch the past 2 days.... Still can't eat there for free.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Darth, whats happening?




Nothing much. Went out for awhile. Traffic was icky. I think alot of people got off work early. Got my hair cut for Christmas.   Driving in rain ain't fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Got my hair cut for Christmas.



I've been letting my hair grow out for Christmas. I haven't had a hair cut in 10 months.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curious, How many of you as adults still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches? I do from time to time.




I do! I do! I do! Triple deckers in fact!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been letting my hair grow out for Christmas. I haven't had a hair cut in 10 months.




Hmm ... I haven't cut my hair in ... lemme see ... 14 years. Seriously.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I do! I do! I do! Triple deckers in fact!



Most I ever did was a double. When I get hungry for Top Ramen though, I mean really get hungry, I'l stuff a ceramic bowl with thwo ramen packages.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When I get hungry for Top Ramen though, I mean really get hungry, I'l stuff a ceramic bowl with thwo ramen packages.




I sometimes do that here at work when I don't have time to bring a lunch ... they have ramen in the "kitchen area". Boy do I regret it later on. Yuck. But if you are hungry you are hungry, eh?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I haven't cut my hair in ... lemme see ... 14 years. Seriously.



Does someone else cut it?  That would be some long hair! At least at the rate my hair grows it would be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I sometimes do that here at work when I don't have time to bring a lunch ... they have ramen in the "kitchen area". Boy do I regret it later on. Yuck.



Have you ever tried the lime shrimp flavor? Oh, man that flavor is teh bomb.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, what are you two planning for the weekend?



It Christmas weekend! I am oing to do Christmas-y stuff. LOL I am actually getting ready to head out to the mall to do some last minute shopping. Tomorrow we all plan on resting because   we're still not 100%. Christmas Eve we celebrate with one side of my family and Christmas Day with another. DShai's family decided to stay in TN. Except for his brother, he's gonna be staying with us, but to be perfectly honest- he doesn't count. He's not here to see us anyways. He is here to see his ex wife - the crazy lying bi+ch. DShai's brother is a very special snowflake. It amazes me he comes from the same genes as DShai.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Does someone else cut it?  That would be some long hair! At least at the rate my hair grows it would be.




No ma'am ... no one else cuts it. But it only goes to the middle of my back. My hair is thin and does not get massive and lengthy. The beard is slightly curly black'ish, but medium length, maybe 4 or 5 inches long? In other words, I don't look like a dwarf hair wise!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried the lime shrimp flavor? Oh, man that flavor is teh bomb.




I was considering it today ... funny you mention it. But I didn't. Maybe when I am back in the office....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I sometimes do that here at work when I don't have time to bring a lunch ... they have ramen in the "kitchen area". Boy do I regret it later on. Yuck. But if you are hungry you are hungry, eh?



I take Ramen noodles and cook then in the water. Towards the end I wisk up an egg or two and throw it in the boiling water and swirl it so it is like the eggs in egg drop soup. Then I drain the noodle egg mixture and throw it back in the pan with mushrooms and baby peas, throw in some soy sauce and a little of the seasoning packet and Voila....yummies! I call it "Ramen stuff".


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It Christmas weekend! I am oing to do Christmas-y stuff. LOL I am actually getting ready to head out to the mall to do some last minute shopping. Tomorrow we all plan on resting because   we're still not 100%. Christmas Eve we celebrate with one side of my family and Christmas Day with another. DShai's family decided to stay in TN. Except for his brother, he's gonna be staying with us, but to be perfectly honest- he doesn't count. He's not here to see us anyways. He is here to see his ex wife - the crazy lying bi+ch. DShai's brother is a very special snowflake. It amazes me he comes from the same genes as DShai.




A lovely weekend is coming to be sure.  We have a dusting of snow on the ground, and it should be a quiet, peaceful time.

Well, my dear lads and lasses all, if I do not see you all before then, a very merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ma'am ... no one else cuts it. But it only goes to the middle of my back. My hair is thin and does not get massive and lengthy. The beard is slightly curly black'ish, but medium length, maybe 4 or 5 inches long? In other words, I don't look like a dwarf hair wise!



Pic, pic, pic....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, my dear lads and lasses all, if I do not see you all before then, a very merry Christmas to you all!



Right back at you Myc! Take care and have a safe flight!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ma'am ... no one else cuts it. But it only goes to the middle of my back. My hair is thin and does not get massive and lengthy. The beard is slightly curly black'ish, but medium length, maybe 4 or 5 inches long? In other words, I don't look like a dwarf hair wise!



Sweet. DShai has long hair but it grows so fast that he has to get it cut every now and again. Before DShai, I never dated a guy with long hair, but to be perfectly honest, I think he'd look goofy with short hair. LOL That's the nice thing about the IT field- no one cares what you look like so you can get away with long hair.  I swear that's why he went into IT.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, my dear lads and lasses all, if I do not see you all before then, a very merry Christmas to you all!



Same to you Mycanid!


----------



## Aurora

Talk to ya later Fru. I need to get going as well! I am sure I will be back on later tonight. Prolly around 1130.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Talk to ya later Fru. I need to get going as well! I am sure I will be back on later tonight. Prolly around 1130.



All right. Signing off of the hivemind.

In case I don't see you before Christmas Aurora, I will wish thant you and your family have a happy and safe one!


----------



## Aeson

I've been abandonded. I take a nap and everyone leaves.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curious, How many of you as adults still eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches? I do from time to time.




I will occasionally but not too often. 

I have Type 2 Diabetes and the jelly is loaded with sugar which is bad for me. 

I do it mostly for a treat maybe once every two weeks.

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aeson

Isn't there a sugar free jelly?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Isn't there a sugar free jelly?



The Smuckers Sugar Free jelly isn't bad. I always buy the Smuckers "No Sugar Added" jelly. I like it. (in strawberry)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Smuckers Sugar Free jelly isn't bad. I always buy the Smuckers "No Sugar Added" jelly. I like it. (in strawberry)



I like it.


----------



## megamania

'allo everyone

How is everyone's last Friday before X-mas holidaze?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo everyone
> 
> How is everyone's last Friday before X-mas holidaze?



Humbug


----------



## megamania

The Holidaze can suck at times.   Outlaws are coming down tommorrow.  Directly after gaming.   I'll go from a high to a low very quickly.


----------



## megamania

Gotta wrap the last of the gifts so I gotta go.   Wife got a robe, Cathy a movie and Timmy some Heroscape figures.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> The Holidaze can suck at times.   Outlaws are coming down tommorrow.  Directly after gaming.   I'll go from a high to a low very quickly.



Outlaws huh. LOL


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aeson said:
			
		

> Isn't there a sugar free jelly?




Generally the sugar free stuff costs a lot more than the sugared stuff. I'll take the cost of the sugared stuff and just use less then paying more for the sugar free, and use more of it. 

Like I said it's only once in a while so I really don't worry about it. 

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Mycanid

Well a good morning to the hivers! Last evening I was asked by the boss to come in and wrap up some stuff at work today, so here I am! 

I decided to walk to work this morning. Work is about 45-60 minutes walk from work (and about 10-15 by car) and it is good for the 'ole cardiovascular so and so's to do so every once in a while.

It was beautiful. All alone. Overcast. A light misty drizzle. Cool temps (40's?). And birds in the trees and bushes everywhere chirping away. Robins. Chickadees. Stellarjays. And all so quiet! The ice on the trees from the other day is quite gone, and if I stopped and looked hard I could see lots of little chickadees hopping along the ground pecking and munching away at their findings. 

Mornings like this remind me how good it is to be alive.

How you all doing?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pic, pic, pic....




Well, you could see a little bit in the pic of me holding the mushroom some pages back.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's the nice thing about the IT field- no one cares what you look like so you can get away with long hair.




Got that right!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well a good morning to the hivers! Last evening I was asked by the boss to come in and wrap up some stuff at work today, so here I am!
> 
> I decided to walk to work this morning. Work is about 45-60 minutes walk from work (and about 10-15 by car) and it is good for the 'ole cardiovascular so and so's to do so every once in a while.
> 
> It was beautiful. All alone. Overcast. A light misty drizzle. Cool temps (40's?). And birds in the trees and bushes everywhere chirping away. Robins. Chickadees. Stellarjays. And all so quiet! The ice on the trees from the other day is quite gone, and if I stopped and looked hard I could see lots of little chickadees hopping along the ground pecking and munching away at their findings.
> 
> Mornings like this remind me how good it is to be alive.
> 
> How you all doing?




That sounds lovely. I don't really live in a place where it is worth it to walk anywhere. LOL. However, not far from here we have some amazing parks with waterfalls and beautiful trees. I like to go hike there. 

I am getting ready to go pick up my grandmother and take her to do some last minute shopping. Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds lovely. I don't really live in a place where it is worth it to walk anywhere. LOL. However, not far from here we have some amazing parks with waterfalls and beautiful trees. I like to go hike there.
> 
> I am getting ready to go pick up my grandmother and take her to do some last minute shopping. Have a good day everyone!




Adios.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds lovely. I don't really live in a place where it is worth it to walk anywhere. LOL. However, not far from here we have some amazing parks with waterfalls and beautiful trees. I like to go hike there.
> 
> I am getting ready to go pick up my grandmother and take her to do some last minute shopping. Have a good day everyone!



Have fun storming the castle.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have fun storming the castle.




ROTFL. 100% ROTFL.

I have not seen Princess Bride in years and with that quote all the good memories of the movie just popped into my head at once. I can hear Billy Crystal's character saying that. 

Princess Bride had one of my favorite Professional Wrestler's in it, Andre the Giant. Who I don't think lived too much longer after the movie was released. 

It's little things like this, that bring a big smile to my face.

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aeson

The qoute seemed fitting. She is planning last minute shopping. That be bad mojo.


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive. Have we had a good day?


----------



## Mycanid

I think you mean ARE WE HAVING a good day? Mine isn't over yet at least....

Err ... last I checked.


----------



## Aeson

It's been kinda boring.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Aeson!  Don't tell you have had to work today for those "last minute customers"?   

That would be a drag.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think you mean ARE WE HAVING a good day? Mine isn't over yet at least....
> 
> Err ... last I checked.



Yeah yeah


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's been kinda boring.



Was work at least profitable?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Aeson!  Don't tell you have had to work today for those "last minute customers"?
> 
> That would be a drag.



Nope. I was smart. I closed today. I even left a few minutes early last night. 

I could have opened and might have some folks come in but I thought the time off would be better.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Was work at least profitable?



I called in sick. I'm in good with the boss.


----------



## Aurora

I need to finish wrapping the last couple gifts and then I am going to be bored for the rest of the night. LOL I'll probably be on the computer all night cause I'll be home alone.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I called in sick. I'm in good with the boss.



LOL I remember you saying you were gonna have a 3 day weekend.


----------



## Mycanid

Forgive me ... I couldn't resist! (Although maybe I shoulda, eh?)

Well ... I am still gathering and setting up a few things here. I finished the boss' new PDA (a surprise Christmas gift the others got for him) and I have gathered all the "guts" for the O.S. backup system that I will be building when I come back from Arizona sometime.

The boss is hinting at the possibility of my getting a new desktop too ... but all when I return. The laptop possibility is OUT. Twice as expensive and way less upgradeable (i.e. longevity).

Umm ... I am still waiting for that blasted FedEx truck to get here. FedEx may be better for urban deliveries, but UPS is WAY more reliable for us in the realm of "rural" deliveries.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL I remember you saying you were gonna have a 3 day weekend.



I used the woman troubles excuse. He didn't want to hear any details.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. I was smart. I closed today. I even left a few minutes early last night.
> 
> I could have opened and might have some folks come in but I thought the time off would be better.




To quote Monty Python ... "Run away! Run away!"   

Good for you Aeson. There are limits after all....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need to finish wrapping the last couple gifts and then I am going to be bored for the rest of the night. LOL I'll probably be on the computer all night cause I'll be home alone.



My sister and her brats are here so I'll be on the computer all night also.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need to finish wrapping the last couple gifts and then I am going to be bored for the rest of the night. LOL I'll probably be on the computer all night cause I'll be home alone.




Well ... maybe a nice opportunity for brewing that famous Norwegian glog recipe you always wanted to try, eh?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> To quote Monty Python ... "Run away! Run away!"
> 
> Good for you Aeson. There are limits after all....



Yep.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... maybe a nice opportunity for brewing that famous Norwegian glog recipe you always wanted to try, eh?



Glog?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> My sister and her brats are here so I'll be on the computer all night also.




Well ... I doubt I'll be here all night ... unless FedEx takes until 9 pm to come.   

Ah well ... I am sure the two of you (and other other hivers who wander in) will carry on fine without fungal assistance and what not.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Glog?




Whoeee. THAT would be a long story to go into indeed. But I won't go there...   

But to answer your question, I actually misled you by spelling it wrong. It is technically glogg.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glog

It is basically scandanavian mulled wine with extra flavors served around Christmas time.  Easy to make and VERY tasty.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I doubt I'll be here all night ... unless FedEx takes until 9 pm to come.
> 
> Ah well ... I am sure the two of you (and other other hivers who wander in) will carry on fine without fungal assistance and what not.



FedEx ground doesn't normally deliver on Saturday. They are doing Home Deliveries because it's the day before Christmas Eve. If it's Express the latest they go is 5:30 I think. Have a tracking number?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Forgive me ... I couldn't resist! (Although maybe I shoulda, eh?)



Nope. We are all about teasing eachother.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope. We are all about teasing eachother.



Yeah, Aurora is a big tease.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> FedEx ground doesn't normally deliver on Saturday. They are doing Home Deliveries because it's the day before Christmas Eve. If it's Express the latest they go is 5:30 I think. Have a tracking number?




Yes sir!  I do ... I actually looked it up and also called FedEx. You are quite right, of course. They don't deliver on Saturdays normally. The 1 800 number I called said the truck MIGHT be out as late as 9 pm.    But she said they would want to get everything done as fast as possible and get home for Christmas, so she said it might be here before I leave.

sigh... wish they had just delivered it yesterday like they said they would.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope. We are all about teasing eachother.




Well then Aurora - how about that glog? You can surprise D'Shai with it!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes sir!  I do ... I actually looked it up and also called FedEx. You are quite right, of course. They don't deliver on Saturdays normally. The 1 800 number I called said the truck MIGHT be out as late as 9 pm.    But she said they would want to get everything done as fast as possible and get home for Christmas, so she said it might be here before I leave.
> 
> sigh... wish they had just delivered it yesterday like they said they would.



This is a rough time on them remember. I know the Express hub here in Atlanta had one of their sorting machines go down on Monday. There is no telling what delayed your delivery. Keep in mind that they are working hard to get everything where it needs to be.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is a rough time on them remember. I know the Express hub here in Atlanta had one of their sorting machines go down on Monday. There is no telling what delayed your delivery. Keep in mind that they are working hard to get everything where it needs to be.




I am sure they are.  You are right about it, of course, and I certainly wouldn't want to be doing their job tonight.

Always helps to keep things in perspective though - thanks.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well then Aurora - how about that glog? You can surprise D'Shai with it!



Aurora--- "Here Honey, I made you some glog."

Dshai--- "Thanks, I think. Why is it bubbling and what's with this burnt almond smell?"

Aurora--- "Secret ingredient."

Dshai *drinks* "Tastes gooo.... Throat... closing....can't...breath." 


This little internet drama brought to you by the A.S.S. theater. 

*takes bow*


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora--- "Here Honey, I made you some glog."
> 
> Dshai--- "Thanks, I think. Why is it bubbling and what's with this burnt almond smell?"
> 
> Aurora--- "Secret ingredient."
> 
> Dshai *drinks* "Tastes gooo.... Throat... closing....can't...breath."
> 
> 
> This little internet drama brought to you by the A.S.S. theater.
> 
> *takes bow*




RAUCOUS APPLAUSE FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY! HOORAH!

Poor D'Shai!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am sure they are.  You are right about it, of course, and I certainly wouldn't want to be doing their job tonight.
> 
> Always helps to keep things in perspective though - thanks.



I've been on your end waiting for stuff before. I know it can be painful. My regular ground driver hasn't gotten home before 11pm once this last week. He was counting the days until it was all over. They had so many deliveries and drivers, the Express driver had to use a van a couple of days this week. 

I gave all the regular drivers some chocolates to thank them for their hard work.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glog
> 
> It is basically scandanavian mulled wine with extra flavors served around Christmas time.  Easy to make and VERY tasty.



SOunds very good actually. Might have to look into that for next year. I am actually gonna try and bake cookies sometime tonight. Well, right before I go to bed. The dough is easy enough to make and then you throw them in the oven and leave them overnight.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> RAUCOUS APPLAUSE FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY! HOORAH!
> 
> Poor D'Shai!



I'm not sure the subjects of the story will like it. I think it painted Aurora in a bad light. Dshai seemed a little stiff.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> SOunds very good actually. Might have to look into that for next year. I am actually gonna try and bake cookies sometime tonight. Well, right before I go to bed. The dough is easy enough to make and then you throw them in the oven and leave them overnight.




Ah hah! Thumbprints? Jamprints? Hermits? Macroons? A.B.C.?

Maybe you could lace THEM with the glog.... Hmm.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora--- "Here Honey, I made you some glog."
> 
> Dshai--- "Thanks, I think. Why is it bubbling and what's with this burnt almond smell?"
> 
> Aurora--- "Secret ingredient."
> 
> Dshai *drinks* "Tastes gooo.... Throat... closing....can't...breath."
> 
> 
> This little internet drama brought to you by the A.S.S. theater.
> 
> *takes bow*



LOL Nice.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I gave all the regular drivers some chocolates to thank them for their hard work.




That's a good idea actually... Hmm.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah hah! Thumbprints? Jamprints? Hermits? Macroons? A.B.C.?



Nope, Forgotten cookies


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure the subjects of the story will like it. I think it painted Aurora in a bad light. Dshai seemed a little stiff.




Well Aurora took it well at least.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, Forgotten cookies




Huh? Err ... a recipe from the forgotten realms?

[Fungus is now curious.]

What is in it? How do you make it?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well Aurora took it well at least.



Looks like it, but I'm not eating the cookies until I have someone taste them first.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like it, but I'm not eating the cookies until I have someone taste them first.




She is shipping some to you?!

Aww ... the argonaut gets the goodies but the fungus gets nothing?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huh? Err ... a recipe from the forgotten realms?
> 
> [Fungus is now curious.]
> 
> What is in it? How do you make it?



She forgot. They're forgotten cookies. 













I'm on a roll tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> She is shipping some to you?!
> 
> Aww ... the argonaut gets the goodies but the fungus gets nothing?



No, I get none this year. I didn't make it on the nice list.


----------



## Mycanid

Ba dum bum! CHISH!

But seriously folks .... ahem! [Aeson straightens his tie.]

Hope she doesn't forget where she has the recipe....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, I get none this year. I didn't make it on the nice list.




Well ... guess I am not on the nice list if I don't get any either.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... guess I am not on the nice list if I don't get any either.



The gift for the naughty list is better anyway.


----------



## Aurora

Whine whine whine. LOL

I have been too sick to bake this year! I will probably only get to do one batch before Christmas. 

Forgotten cookies are a meringue cookie. Preheat the oven. Ingrediants are just egg whites, sugar, pecans, and vanilla. Turn the oven off, stick the cookies in and leave them overnight. Hence the name, Forgotten cookies.


----------



## Mycanid

[[Spontaneously breaks into an Irish folk song]]

Here we are we've come to call
with pipes and flutes and fiddles and all
In case of death we've even brought a keener,
So, if you're glum and feeling down
just feel like us and act the clown
and soon there'll be a change in your demeanour.

REFRAIN:
(Lum dum day do dee dum
Habbidy dum dee do dee dum
Lam dum da deedeedeedee da deedleedum.
Lum dum day do dee dum
Habbidy dum dee do dee dum
Lam dum da deedeedeedee da deedleedum.)

I put me money on a horse today
for with the race he'd run away
Or so a friend that's in the know he told me,
Twenty lengths ahead at most,
he proundly cantered pass the post
but, woe was me, he lost the bloomin' jockey!

REFRAIN

Now of all the places I have seen
from China to the Caribbean,
Are all across the goat compared to Ireland,
From Bally Castle to Tralie
the Corup to the Liffy
There's no where else on earth but like this island.

REFRAIN

In Hollywood I long to be,
no, not the place across the sea,
But in county Wickloe Ireland's lovely garden.
Where no pretenders will you find
but decent people warm and kind,
and flocks of friendly sheep into the bargain.

REFRAIN

For your ills don't take a pill
but take it down the road, the hills
And listen to the larks lovely warbling,
In the evening in the company
with music in the key of E
You'll be dancing Kerry sets until the morning.

REFRAIN

The fungus proceeds to dance a Kerry set and then collapses - exhausted. It is hard to do with no legs!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Whine whine whine. LOL
> 
> I have been too sick to bake this year! I will probably only get to do one batch before Christmas.
> 
> Forgotten cookies are a meringue cookie. Preheat the oven. Ingrediants are just egg whites, sugar, pecans, and vanilla. Turn the oven off, stick the cookies in and leave them overnight. Hence the name, Forgotten cookies.




Oooo ... sounds tasty.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The fungus proceeds to dance a Kerry set and then collapses - exhausted. It is hard to do with no legs!



LOL

Nice song!


----------



## Aurora

Gotta go make dinner. Be back later!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Gotta go make dinner. Be back later!




Okey dokey ... dinner it is. Still here Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okey dokey ... dinner it is. Still here Aeson?



Most of me is. I think part of me is still in the sex with the DM thread.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most of me is. I think part of me is still in the sex with the DM thread.




Ah ha. Yes - I saw that thread earlier.

Well ... still no FedEx, but one of the other workers here will stay on past "hours" to sign for it, so I am calmed by that some.


----------



## Mycanid

DRAT. Well ... I should start wrapping up here. [[sigh   ]]

It has been nice to "carry on" with you a bit Aeson.  Tell Aurora I enjoyed her company too.

I'll get back to the hive later in a few days most likely.

Merry Christmas my good sir!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DRAT. Well ... I should start wrapping up here. [[sigh   ]]
> 
> It has been nice to "carry on" with you a bit Aeson.  Tell Aurora I enjoyed her company too.
> 
> I'll get back to the hive later in a few days most likely.
> 
> Merry Christmas my good sir!



Merry Christmas. 

Aurora will read this I'm sure. So you told her yourself. 

Have a happy and safe holiday.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most of me is. I think part of me is still in the sex with the DM thread.



That thread is hilarious.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That thread is hilarious.



Yes it is.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to piss someone off over there if I don't shut up.


----------



## megamania

huuummmm.... looks like I am not the only one busy with holiday stuff.  I should be back later today.  Gotta work at the store first though.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> huuummmm.... looks like I am not the only one busy with holiday stuff.  I should be back later today.  Gotta work at the store first though.
> 
> Happy Holidays.



Same to you Mega.


----------



## megamania

16 hours since someone other than me said hi.  Not a record but without website crashing it may very well be one.



have a Happy Holiday if I don't return.


----------



## megamania

Whao!   someone slid in under radar (while I was replying) !!!!!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Same to you Mega.




Yup Yup!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to piss someone off over there if I don't shut up.




poluting someone else's pool are we huh?  How goes it?


----------



## megamania

where oh where has my Hivemind gone?


----------



## megamania

Huge Harry Henry Henderson Hurriedly hide Hivemind.


----------



## Aeson

Twas the day before Christmas and all through the hive not a creature was stirring.


----------



## megamania

...nor conjuring

...nor adventuring


This will be one of those days of guerilla posting.   Hit n' Run type.

Time to go to service.  Cook dinner after that then I'll be coming back n' forth here as I update my Storyhours.   Working on Siberys Seven today.   Left it right in the middle of a major battle.  My bad.


----------



## Aeson

It's the Weekend and a Holiday. You really can't expect many to be here. I'm here because I have no life.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blah Blah Blah


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

_(suspects Galeros is actually Kelly Osbourne)_


----------



## Wereserpent

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> _(suspects Galeros is actually Kelly Osbourne)_




Hmph,

Anyways, my stupid lightswitch stopped working, so now I am using a lamp.  It hurts my eyes.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Then don't poke yourself in the eyes with your lamp!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Then don't poke yourself in the eyes with your lamp!



:rim shot:


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> _(suspects Galeros is actually Kelly Osbourne)_



I thought he was Ozzy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most of me is. I think part of me is still in the sex with the DM thread.




I guess you're one of those who DOES have sex with his DM....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess you're one of those who DOES have sex with his DM....



When I'm the DM I do.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!



HUMBUG


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the Weekend and a Holiday. You really can't expect many to be here. I'm here because I have no life.




You are beginning to sound the way I used too.   Find something possitive in your life and concentrate on it.  That will get you through the low times in your life.   I've been about as low as one can go mentally.   Last March I attempted something that can not be reversed.  I'm glad I failed.   Life ain't easy still but it has gotten much better.   It can for you also.


....and Happy Holidaze.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> ...nor conjuring
> 
> ...nor adventuring
> 
> 
> This will be one of those days of guerilla posting.   Hit n' Run type.
> 
> .




Today will be one of those days also.

Wife had to work so we are waiting to open gifts.   I did a Treasure Hunt with the kids and the prize was an Ultimate Alliance PS2 game.   That will keep them busy until 3pm when momma will be back.

I will be working on Storyhours and popping in here.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> HUMBUG





well.... its better than the FLU Bug I guess.


----------



## Wereserpent

Our Xmas tree fell over, but it got better.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> You are beginning to sound the way I used too.   Find something possitive in your life and concentrate on it.  That will get you through the low times in your life.   I've been about as low as one can go mentally.   Last March I attempted something that can not be reversed.  I'm glad I failed.   Life ain't easy still but it has gotten much better.   It can for you also.
> 
> 
> ....and Happy Holidaze.



I don't even have the guts to make the attempt.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Our Xmas tree fell over, but it got better.



Did it fall on someone? Send it to Funniest Home Videos.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't even have the guts to make the attempt.



It's better that way. I came close a few times. Too chicken. 

The world is round,
and the place which may seem like the end
may also be the beginning. – Ivy Baker Priest


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!



I concur.

Have a Merry Christmas everyone!

Gift opening is almost all done. We go to my wierd grandparents house tonight to finish. They'll probably buy us Bibles...rofl

We did our traditonal eat at Waffle House last night. And today we are doing the traditional "go out for Chinese food". LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Merry Christmas hive! 

Gift oppening will commence here ain T-Minus 76 minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> HUMBUG



<Gives Aeson a hug>

Hope things get better for you today Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's better that way. I came close a few times. Too chicken.
> 
> The world is round,
> and the place which may seem like the end
> may also be the beginning. – Ivy Baker Priest



I'm just worried I'll fail at it and be worse off.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I concur.
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> Gift opening is almost all done. We go to my wierd grandparents house tonight to finish. They'll probably buy us Bibles...rofl
> 
> We did our traditonal eat at Waffle House last night. And today we are doing the traditional "go out for Chinese food". LOL



My Grandparents are coming over so we wait for presents. Going out sounds better than my mom cooking a huge meal every year that doesn't seem to get appreciated like it should.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <Gives Aeson a hug>
> 
> Hope things get better for you today Aeson.



Thanks


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Our Xmas tree fell over, but it got better.





Darn drunken Tree.  Too much spiked eggnog


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't even have the guts to make the attempt.




Think happy thoughts   its nearly a new year.  Time for a new beginning and outlook


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas hive!
> 
> Gift oppening will commence here ain T-Minus 76 minutes.




I got just over an hour for the bulk of gift opening.  Kids are enjoying the video game however.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm just worried I'll fail at it and be worse off.





peace on earth


----------



## megamania

weeellll.... off and away again.   Kids just defeated Fing Fang Foom and insist on showing me how.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Think happy thoughts   its nearly a new year.  Time for a new beginning and outlook



Yep, every year I tell myself the same thing. Maybe next year.


----------



## Mr. Beef

I got an early Christmas gift last week. $190. I have spent something like $40 of food to feed me at the house I'm house sitting in. Most of that was milk and fast food though. I'm debating what to spend the other $150 on. WLC or Plotus. 

I wish we had a Chinese Restraunt around here that was open on Christmas. I could use some broccoli beef, and an egg roll. I think the only thing that is open is Jack In the Box (fast food) and Furrs Cafeteria.

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aeson

Well the family is here. We had our meal and and talked. I'm in need of a break from the crying, screaming wonder brats.


----------



## Mr. Beef

I hate kids, especially those that run around when you are in a store trying to find something and run square into your shins. 

This is the reason why, when I get married, we're not going to have kids. 

Not that I would be a bad parent, but I do not want to pass on my faulty genes to a new generation. I've seen and been the victom of how kids treat other kids who are large, shy and try their hardest at everything and only succeed 1/2-2/3 of the time. 

Hang in there Aeson, they will soon go home and you will be left with a place to yourself and can get back to whatever you do for fun. 

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I got just over an hour for the bulk of gift opening.  Kids are enjoying the video game however.



My parents used to make us open gifts one at a time. What I mean is "Ok Jennifer now you open a gift.....wow very nice.......now Joshua it's your turn....." It took hours for us to open them all.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Darn drunken Tree.  Too much spiked eggnog



I buoght egg nog with rum in it a few weeks ago to have for Christmas. No one ended up drinking any.


----------



## Aurora

See you all later tonight!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I buoght egg nog with rum in it a few weeks ago to have for Christmas. No one ended up drinking any.



I never cared much for egg nog. I haven't tired it with rum.


----------



## Aeson

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> I hate kids, especially those that run around when you are in a store trying to find something and run square into your shins.
> 
> This is the reason why, when I get married, we're not going to have kids.
> 
> Not that I would be a bad parent, but I do not want to pass on my faulty genes to a new generation. I've seen and been the victom of how kids treat other kids who are large, shy and try their hardest at everything and only succeed 1/2-2/3 of the time.
> 
> Hang in there Aeson, they will soon go home and you will be left with a place to yourself and can get back to whatever you do for fun.
> 
> Just my 1/4 pound.
> 
> Mr. Beef




Wait until those kids are opening or waiting to open gifts. You do not want to get in between.

I am doing what I do for fun. I just have to go back on the battle field until everyone leaves. There should be metals given out for surviving family get togethers.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well the family is here. We had our meal and and talked. I'm in need of a break from the crying, screaming wonder brats.




yeah they can get that way....   The relatives I mean.  The kids are just being kids.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I buoght egg nog with rum in it a few weeks ago to have for Christmas. No one ended up drinking any.




so everyone is .... sober?!?!?!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> See you all later tonight!





Hit an' Miss.   I will undoubtably be answering hour old messages vs a recent message.  Kinda the way this weekend has been.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wait until those kids are opening or waiting to open gifts. You do not want to get in between.
> 
> I am doing what I do for fun. I just have to go back on the battle field until everyone leaves. There should be metals given out for surviving family get togethers.





here you go-   an unofficial Marvel comics noprize.


----------



## megamania

I don't dare check my blood sugar.  Two BIG meals and 6 homemade Mint/Chocolate chip cookies later.....

I really need to burb......   oooohhhh   I can't believe I ate the whole thing.....


----------



## megamania

See you guys later.   I'll be going here, checking on the kids, working on my campaign and related Story Hours until I can take it no more.


Hope everyone had a merry one.


----------



## megamania

and that goes double for you Aeson!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> and that goes double for you Aeson!



Humbug


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> When I'm the DM I do.




PDE


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Our Xmas tree fell over, but it got better.




Ours fell over at least twice. Helped along by little kitteny paws.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm just worried I'll fail at it and be worse off.




"Don't Worry. Be Happy"

*hugs Aeson*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I buoght egg nog with rum in it a few weeks ago to have for Christmas. No one ended up drinking any.




Got eggnog. But alas, no rum.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wait until those kids are opening or waiting to open gifts. You do not want to get in between.




Yeah. My nephew was anxious to open presents last night... And even open those meant for him to open this morning (not including the Santa presents).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah they can get that way....   The relatives I mean.




Tell me about it... Mom and I went over to an aunt and uncle who couldn't make today's family dinner and then spent about 5-10 MINUTES talking about shingles (and we don't mean those that go on a house roof!!).


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. My nephew was anxious to open presents last night... And even open those meant for him to open this morning (not including the Santa presents).



My nephew threw my grandmothers gift. It is breakable. We hope it isn't broke. He also climbed up on the box my sisters gift was in, it is also breakable but was unharmed.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ours fell over at least twice. Helped along by little kitteny paws.




At least it wasn't a squirrel


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Humbug




BAH Humbug right back at you


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Got eggnog. But alas, no rum.




I won't drink the stuff... mixed or unmixed.   Call me a prude if you must


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Tell me about it... Mom and I went over to an aunt and uncle who couldn't make today's family dinner and then spent about 5-10 MINUTES talking about shingles (and we don't mean those that go on a house roof!!).




I can top that....unfortunately....


B-day...grandmother  50% of body.  Proceeded to show everyone....full frontal nudity....at eight I almost barfed......


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> My nephew threw my grandmothers gift. It is breakable. We hope it isn't broke. He also climbed up on the box my sisters gift was in, it is also breakable but was unharmed.




How old is the kobold?!?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> How old is the kobold?!?



Just turned 3 last week. Has no respect for personal property.


----------



## megamania

For a three year old I can see and even expect this.



Hear that Aurora?   Look what you may get to enjoy shortly....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> For a three year old I can see and even expect this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hear that Aurora?   Look what you may get to enjoy shortly....



Not going to say a word.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> At least it wasn't a squirrel




Nope. Two kittens are bad enough!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Two kittens are bad enough!



I've had cats bring down a christmas tree before. They love the blinking lights and decorations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

My cat was a bit pissy till we gave her some of the Christmas treats that were under the tree.


----------



## megamania

We learned the hard way NOT to place the cat toys (with catnip) under the tree until that morning.  Fragging addicts!


----------



## megamania

I'm off to further destroy my eyes, feet and kidneys.  Chocolate Pudding Pie....YUM!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora doesn't love us. She came online and hasn't said hello yet.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm off to further destroy my eyes, feet and kidneys.  Chocolate Pudding Pie....YUM!



PUT THE PIE DOWN AND STEP AWAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

What kind of loot did everyone get?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> We learned the hard way NOT to place the cat toys (with catnip) under the tree until that morning.  Fragging addicts!




Didn't have to do that... Good thing I didn't load it with ornaments.... Especially my Hallmark collection.... 

And then I got SW ornaments for Christmas. They're the cheaper ones that's sold at Wal-Mart and Target. I bought some Hallmark ones at Kohl's. The At-At, Enterprise 1701 (No bloody A, B or C!!!), Godzilla, Harry Potter.


So much for being good and not buying any this year.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm off to further destroy my eyes, feet and kidneys.  Chocolate Pudding Pie....YUM!




Damn you!!!!   

Although I had cheesecake earlier. Mom made some for family dinner. And we gets what's left. Mmmmmm....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Chocolate Pudding Pie....YUM!



Interesting. Can't say I have heard of it before, but it sounds yummy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> What kind of loot did everyone get?




No gaming stuff but money to get some gaming stuff. Some Star Wars Christmas ornaments, a DVD (Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow), a cat figurine and some sugar cookies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My cat was a bit pissy till we gave her some of the Christmas treats that were under the tree.




My cats were happy when I fed them dinner.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not going to say a word.



 Heh


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora doesn't love us. She came online and hasn't said hello yet.



When? I just got here! Like you can talk. I see you online for like an hour and then all of a sudden your little indicator says you are no longer online and you didn't even say good bye


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No gaming stuff but money to get some gaming stuff. Some Star Wars Christmas ornaments, a DVD (Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow), a cat figurine and some sugar cookies.



I didn't get any money. I hoped I would. I knew I couldn't get the gifts I really wanted without it. 

I did get 4 shirts, a fake torch looking thing with dragons on it, a CPU fan and heatsink(not sure why, don't need it), bowl of candy, lottery tickets. Scratch off wasn't a winner and still waiting on the drawing for the other. If I win I'm coming to visit everyone.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What kind of loot did everyone get?



DShai got me Elder Scrolls: Oblivion. Hopefully it is an improvement on Morrowind. I still prefer the original (Arena) to Daggerfalls and Morrowind. We'll see how Oblivion rates.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I win I'm coming to visit everyone.



Sweet!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm off to further destroy my eyes, feet and kidneys.  Chocolate Pudding Pie....YUM!



BAD!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> When? I just got here! Like you can talk. I see you online for like an hour and then all of a sudden your little indicator says you are no longer online and you didn't even say good bye



Your little globe was on and it said you were last active at 9:25. Which is 8:25 in the real world. I don't know why the clock on here is a hour ahead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAD!



What bad, where?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> DShai got me Elder Scrolls: Oblivion. Hopefully it is an improvement on Morrowind. I still prefer the original (Arena) to Daggerfalls and Morrowind. We'll see how Oblivion rates.



I have morrowind and I'm not that impressed. It looked nice but the game play sucked.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What bad, where?



Mega is eating himself into a diabetic coma.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your little globe was on and it said you were last active at 9:25. Which is 8:25 in the real world. I don't know why the clock on here is a hour ahead.



Its in your account settings. Go to the My Account tab at the top of the page and select My User Control Panel. Now click the Edit Options tab on the left odf the page scroll down to Time Zone. Note the GMT time, then select GMT-X, where X is one less than it is currently. 

Do all that and you'll have the correct time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mega is eating himself into a diabetic coma.



I didn't know he was diabetic. Sorry.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have morrowind and I'm not that impressed. It looked nice but the game play sucked.



I think that Morrowind Sucked. I have it on PC and XBox. I wouldn't reccommend it to anyone. Makes me angry too cause Arena is such a freaking cool game and I remember Daggerfalls was in production forever and I so wanted it to be just as good, but NOOOO. It had to suck and then came Morrowind.....Oblivion had better be a better game. It annoys me when game companies get to worried about graphics. "OOOooh look at the great graphics". Bah, I would rather have sucky graphics and great gameplay. Like Master of Magic


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I didn't know he was diabetic. Sorry.



He's the one that will be sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Like Master of Magic



Funny how the acronym of that is MOM.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Funny how the acronym of that is MOM.



WOW is better. I think it was something they thought of when they created the game.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its in your account settings. Go to the My Account tab at the top of the page and select My User Control Panel. Now click the Edit Options tab on the left odf the page scroll down to Time Zone. Note the GMT time, then select GMT-X, where X is one less than it is currently.
> 
> Do all that and you'll have the correct time.



I have GMT-5 selected which is the Eastern Time zone. Still says it's 10:46


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> WOW is better. I think it was something they thought of when they created the game.



Personall, though JMHO, when I think of World of Warcraft:

WoW, thats a pretty lame game.


And yes, I did play it once.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have GMT-5 selected which is the Eastern Time zone. Still says it's 10:46



Then click GMT-6.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Funny how the acronym of that is MOM.



 
Yeah. LOL One of my favorite games been playing it for over 10 years. When I moved I couldn;t take it with me and I ended up having to buy some other game that Master of Magic came as a freebie with. I paid like $50 for a game and then never played it. LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah. LOL One of my favorite games been playing it for over 10 years. When I moved I couldn;t take it with me and I ended up having to buy some other game that Master of Magic came as a freebie with. I paid like $50 for a game and then never played it. LOL



That is like me. Master of Orion 2 is a classic to me, I have been playing it since I bought in 97. Hard to believe that some of the better gfames are the older ones. Geck, I just started up a new game of Diablo yesterday. I can't believe I forgot how fun it is.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then click GMT-6.



That makes the time right but it is Central time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That makes the time right but it is Central time.



Daylight Savings?   I thought that was over by now.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is like me. Master of Orion 2 is a classic to me, I have been playing it since I bought in 97. Hard to believe that some of the better gfames are the older ones. Geck, I just started up a new game of Diablo yesterday. I can't believe I forgot how fun it is.



I think it was Master of Orion that I bought to get the freebie copy of MoM. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Daylight Savings?   I thought that was over by now.



I think it is also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think it was Master of Orion that I bought to get the freebie copy of MoM. LOL



Thats messed up!

Have you played Moo?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats messed up!
> 
> Have you played Moo?



Nope.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aeson said:
			
		

> What kind of loot did everyone get?




The only high points Were Dungeons and Dragons Dungeon Master's Guide II and the complete series of Space: Above and Beyond on DVD.

I wish it was the 3.5 DMG because that is infinately more useful for what I want to do then the DMG II. 

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aeson

I think I have Masters of Orion somewhere around here.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats messed up!
> 
> Have you played Moo?



MOO


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope.



I'd be willing to take it off of your hands for the cost of shipping. I never got the chance to play the otiginal.


----------



## Mycanid

Well good evening hivers! And a MERRY CHRISTMAS to you. 

Hmm ... reading through the days posts here....

How is everyone?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> MOO



Have you found the secret cow level yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How is everyone?



I am doing good. How are you doing Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

VERY excited about my trip!   

I haven't had a "vacation" kinda of thing in a LONG time and it will be good for me to ... err ... "unwind" a bit.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well good evening hivers! And a MERRY CHRISTMAS to you.
> 
> Hmm ... reading through the days posts here....
> 
> How is everyone?



WHy, hello Mycanid and a Merry Christmas to you as well.
I am doing well. Just tired. Had a good day. Kylee really go into opening presents. Since she had practice on her b-day and then we opened gifts last night, she was ready for today! She kept going to grab presents and she would bring it over to us and say "OPEN!" It was funny. Didn't matter whose gift it was. Or really even what was in it. She just wanted to tear the paper off.   
SHe learned how to do a sommersault all by herself today. We always helped her do them. You can say "Wanna do a fliip?" and she would put her hands and head on the ground and then we would help her flip over. Today though she maneaged one by herself and then proceeded to do about 20 of them one after another, making us all clap after each one. It was cute. 

How was your day?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have you found the secret cow level yet?



There is no cow level.


----------



## Aurora

Cow level is on Diablo 2


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> VERY excited about my trip!
> 
> I haven't had a "vacation" kinda of thing in a LONG time and it will be good for me to ... err ... "unwind" a bit.



I hear that. My family is nuts. They are all going to Sedona on Friday to see the Red Rock Fantasy show. I won't be going, just to get a mini-vacation away from them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cow level is on Diablo 2



QFT!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHy, hello Mycanid and a Merry Christmas to you as well.
> I am doing well. Just tired. Had a good day. Kylee really go into opening presents. Since she had practice on her b-day and then we opened gifts last night, she was ready for today! She kept going to grab presents and she would bring it over to us and say "OPEN!" It was funny. Didn't matter whose gift it was. Or really even what was in it. She just wanted to tear the paper off.
> SHe learned how to do a sommersault all by herself today. We always helped her do them. You can say "Wanna do a fliip?" and she would put her hands and head on the ground and then we would help her flip over. Today though she maneaged one by herself and then proceeded to do about 20 of them one after another, making us all clap after each one. It was cute.
> 
> How was your day?




A somersault? And her first? And then 20 in a row? That must have been a riot.  Hmm ... I hope she didn't crash into anything??   

Yes ... today was a wonderfully quiet day for me. Misty, overcast - the whole "Scottish romanticism" thing. My favorite weather hands down. Wish I was near a sea shore on days like this. I sometimes envy my folks for living on an island....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hear that. My family is nuts. They are all going to Sedona on Friday to see the Red Rock Fantasy show. I won't be going, just to get a mini-vacation away from them.




Well I am in a slightly different situation. My folks are absolute loons, and I am going to see them deliberately in your neck of the woods for a few days. 

Umm ... what's all this cow level stuff???    No ... wait ... never mind. I probably don't want to know, do I?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... what's all this cow level stuff???    No ... wait ... never mind. I probably don't want to know, do I?



If you ever played Diablo II, then you'd know what we are talking about.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you ever played Diablo II, then you'd know what we are talking about.




Honestly never played it (as seems apparent). The closest that I THINK I ever came was visiting a friend of mine who had and watching all the interactive movies he had "leveled through". Of course I could be mixing it all up....

Well, I should sign off lads and lasses. I will see you all later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, I should sign off lads and lasses. I will see you all later!



Don't be a stranger while you are on vacation. And have a safe flight!


----------



## Heckler

mooooo!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora doesn't love us. She came online and hasn't said hello yet.





her true colors come out.....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Didn't have to do that... Good thing I didn't load it with ornaments.... Especially my Hallmark collection....
> 
> And then I got SW ornaments for Christmas. They're the cheaper ones that's sold at Wal-Mart and Target. I bought some Hallmark ones at Kohl's. The At-At, Enterprise 1701 (No bloody A, B or C!!!), Godzilla, Harry Potter.
> 
> 
> So much for being good and not buying any this year.....




Neat to hear someone else puts up something other than santas and snowmen.   We buy one ornament a year.  Normally a Hallmark one with a cartoon figure.  Lots of Disney, Scooby and even Garfield.  The one bit of influence I had with X-mas.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No gaming stuff but money to get some gaming stuff. Some Star Wars Christmas ornaments, a DVD (Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow), a cat figurine and some sugar cookies.




No DnD nor money for it.  I have the Good Captain CD and its good.  I got the soundtrack also.  Good for DnD.  Has a swashbuckler feel to it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Scratch off wasn't a winner and still waiting on the drawing for the other. If I win I'm coming to visit everyone.




promise?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What bad, where?




I'm DIE-betic


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mega is eating himself into a diabetic coma.




its a beautiful thing......


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I didn't know he was diabetic. Sorry.




not a prob.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's the one that will be sorry.




yup.  Good thing there are only about four days a year I honestly don't care.  Thanksgiving, Christmas, July 4th and B-day of July 23.


----------



## megamania

Caught up and it appears all have fled before me... again.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Caught up and it appears all have fled before me... again.



I should have gone to bed long ago. Your not alone just yet.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> promise?



I might wait for the summer to come to Vermont I don't want to get snowed in


----------



## Jdvn1

Merry Christmas, everyone!

My holidays definitely didn't go according to plan, but it was certainly mixed with ups and downs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Merry late Christmas everyone!

Celebrated Christmas on Sunday and then hung out with a couple of friends and played games all day [Arkham Horror and Battlestations in case yer curious - though you may or may not know what these games are].  Enjoyable holiday weekend for me.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might wait for the summer to come to Vermont I don't want to get snowed in




Still no snow at this point.  Every is a yucky brown.   Not very Christmassy looking out there.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> My holidays definitely didn't go according to plan, but it was certainly mixed with ups and downs.




I hope it had more ups than downs.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Merry late Christmas everyone!
> 
> Celebrated Christmas on Sunday and then hung out with a couple of friends and played games all day [Arkham Horror and Battlestations in case yer curious - though you may or may not know what these games are].  Enjoyable holiday weekend for me.




Excellent.


----------



## megamania

Well... right now I'm very frustered and angry but I'll calm down quickly.  Cathy got a sewing machine for X-mas and as expected, I was too set it up for her.  I haven't sewed since 7th grade back in something like 1982.

I did everything according to the instructions but it won't work.  It must be something simple and obvious I am overlooking.   So I've had it with it.  The wife is going to ask the teacher that introduced her to sewing to pop over and see what was done wrong.  If that doesn't work, Grandma comes over in mid- Febuary so that we can do something for V-day.

Timmy is absorbed in Ultimate Alliance.  He is still trying to figure out Mysterio.  His multiple images are driving him crazy.  I told him what to do but its not clicking.  

Wife is disappointed I didn't do more than sleep last night.  She was cold by eight and Tim and I were playing until midnight.  I was burned out.  I'll try to make up for it tonight after work.


----------



## megamania

.....




and I guess everyone is busy once more so I'll be in and out checking up on folks.


----------



## Aeson

I'm at work. Had some trouble getting up this morning. I had a late night last night.

I was chatting with this hot chick I met online. I hope she was a chick. 

Things turned out a little merrier than I thought they might.


----------



## megamania

Awesome.   And I too hope she was a chick and better-  a Hot Chick.  


Ahhhhh! Coyote Ugly......chew chew chew....... just kiddin'


----------



## Aeson

I doubt it will go anywhere. She's way out there in California. Also she's married but it's not a happy one. She was a lot of fun to talk to. We had a lot in common and seemed to get along well.


----------



## megamania

Sounds harmless so enjoy.


----------



## megamania

I didn't know there was once a comicbook forum here.   Its closed now.  Buggers.  I feel like talking comicbooks....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I didn't know there was once a comicbook forum here.   Its closed now.  Buggers.  I feel like talking comicbooks....



I didn't know there was on either.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

'Allo 'ive, whats happenin', then?


----------



## megamania

I'm back after checking out the news and e-bay and cleaning my e-mail accounts.


In that time.... little has happened here.

Soon I head out for my son's eye exame and then work at Mack.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 'Allo 'ive, whats happenin', then?



Been watching Mary Poppins again?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Been watching Mary Poppins again?



Nay mate, jus' have a bit of a Brit in me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nay mate, jus' have a bit of a Brit in me.



I hope he's using protection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope he's using protection.



'ay now. Not that kind. Just the British side of me personality manifesting, it is.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 'ay now. Not that kind. Just the British side of me personality manifesting, it is.



I know. I'm having fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I'm having fun.



We now return you to your regularly scheduled Frukathka.


----------



## megamania

Off to work folks......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Off to work folks......



Have fun. Don't work too hard.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have GMT-5 selected which is the Eastern Time zone. Still says it's 10:46




Mine's correct and I have GMT-5 selected for mine. Right now it says 3:08PM ET.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Neat to hear someone else puts up something other than santas and snowmen.   We buy one ornament a year.  Normally a Hallmark one with a cartoon figure.  Lots of Disney, Scooby and even Garfield.  The one bit of influence I had with X-mas.




Mine's usually an SF/Fantasy decorated tree.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine's correct and I have GMT-5 selected for mine. Right now it says 3:08PM ET.



I guess I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Merry late Christmas everyone!
> 
> Celebrated Christmas on Sunday and then hung out with a couple of friends and played games all day [Arkham Horror and Battlestations in case yer curious - though you may or may not know what these games are].  Enjoyable holiday weekend for me.




I've heard of Arkham Horror. But not Battlestations.


----------



## Aurora

Hello hivers. I am here, but am really tired. I am sure I will be going to bed early tonight unless I catch a second wind.


----------



## Aeson

Let's see if we can breathe life into you.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have fun. Don't work too hard.




Work sucked.  The job I am in charge of requires a clean environment.  The equipment within the "clean" room gets a quick cleaning every 4-6 months.   There have been many complaints so the new manager looked at the area.  I got to spend 8 hours on my back crawling under and within the belt system / computer system cleaning rails and areas that had thick black dust/grease chunks.

Work sucked.


The only good to come of it is I worked with a person that enjoyed comicbooks so we talked about comics then Heroclix.   I sold 20 extra figures for 20 bucks last night.   Also have the promise of buying more next week.

Cleaning the room and getting money for it.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hivers. I am here, but am really tired. I am sure I will be going to bed early tonight unless I catch a second wind.




Throwing wind at your general direction.    


   NOT that kind of wind guys.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Let's see if we can breathe life into you.




try again.....


----------



## megamania

70 minutes with no messages.   I guess it is nap time then for me.     later!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 70 minutes with no messages.   I guess it is nap time then for me.     later!



nap time is good, but I just woke up! So, no nap for me, not yet at least.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> nap time is good, but I just woke up! So, no nap for me, not yet at least.



I think there might be something wrong with you if you're ready for a nap.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think there might be something wrong with you if you're ready for a nap.



I didn't say I am tired! I just like naptime


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I didn't say I am tired! I just like naptime



Nap time is the best time. Beats Miller time, Day light savings time and quiting time.


----------



## Aeson

Everyone is still on vacation I guess. It's dead here and at work. I hope next week gets better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers. How goes it today?


----------



## Aeson

It goes slowly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It goes slowly.



 Gordon Bennet! Only one reply in less than an hour?! Where the dilly is everyone?


----------



## Aeson

I'm working and chatting with my lady friend in California.


----------



## megamania

I took my son to the eye doctors.  He does have one eye that is slightly weaker but at this point glasses would only do more damage.   But like myself, by 7th grade he will need a pair from the sounds of it.

Looks like the kids are done with DnD.  They want to do Heroclix and Ultimate Alliance Video game only now.   Sigh....


Time for work.  Gotta go as I need to gas up.   'Til midnight or tommorrow.




eeerrr...midnight is tommorrow...silly me.


----------



## Mr. Beef

megamania said:
			
		

> Looks like the kids are done with DnD.  They want to do Heroclix and Ultimate Alliance Video game only now.   Sigh....




My older brother is a big fan of Marvel Ultimate Alliance. He went to GameStop on Black friday and purcahsed it for like $29 new for the PS2. Not sure how much he plays it though since he's splitting time between it and World of Warcraft. He's a big fan of the X-Men Legends video games as well and those play like Marvel Ultimate Alliance. 

You want to turn them off of HeroClix, take them to a nearby tournament. If the tournaments are like any of the ones I was in a few years ago, they will be turned off in a hurry. Granted, they might get their feelings hurt when they don't get a prize, and get last place. The cut-throat nature of the HeroClix envrionment along with everybody trying the latest Cheese Strategy posted on the internet, and the lack of any control on the powers of the figures was the last straw for me. I liked playing teams with a group theme instead of powerful cheesy characters along with a thug or two. I would like to have some of my favorite characters as mini's just to put on my monitor just so I can have fond memories of them when I read comic books. 

The new generation is just not into using their imaginations like we were. 

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aurora

Good evening hive. I had LaRosa's pizza for dinner. I love LaRosa's. I rememer when I only had LaRosa's pizza when I went to King's Island. I am so glad they opened a store here. 
Omce again, I would stay up to play, but I am ehausted. So, I am headed to bed early again I think.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Looks like the kids are done with DnD.  They want to do Heroclix and Ultimate Alliance Video game only now.   Sigh....



That'll change. Everything changes. It is the way the world works.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good evening hive. I had LaRosa's pizza for dinner. I love LaRosa's. I rememer when I only had LaRosa's pizza when I went to King's Island. I am so glad they opened a store here.
> Omce again, I would stay up to play, but I am ehausted. So, I am headed to bed early again I think.



I haven't heard of LaRosa's. Is it a chain?

If your that tired you need to tell Dshai you need a break. Let him help himself.


----------



## dshai527

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't heard of LaRosa's. Is it a chain?
> 
> If your that tired you need to tell Dshai you need a break. Let him help himself.




I do help myself, that's why she's tired.   

To Aurora: Told you I would stop by and say Hi honey!

and hello all you Hivers.


----------



## Aeson

dshai527 said:
			
		

> I do help myself, that's why she's tired.
> 
> To Aurora: Told you I would stop by and say Hi honey!
> 
> and hello all you Hivers.



That's Queen Honey to you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good evening hive.



Hey beautiful. Glad to have you back at the hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

dshai527 said:
			
		

> I do help myself, that's why she's tired.
> 
> To Aurora: Told you I would stop by and say Hi honey!
> 
> and hello all you Hivers.



Ah, nice to finally meet you.

We have heard so much about you.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey beautiful. Glad to have you back at the hive.



I have been around.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been around.



The Queen never strays far from the hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been around.



How has your day been?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How has your day been?



Good. I try and keep busy. Kylee does that for me most of the day though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee does that for me most of the day though.



Yup. Keeping after kids can be a full time job. Nevertheless, I look forward to having a bunch of my own.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup. Keeping after kids can be a full time job. Nevertheless, I look forward to having a bunch of my own.




Ick, not me.  

Well, at least not yet.  I think it would be a bad idea for me to have them before I'm ready and I'm far from ready both financially and mentally.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ick, not me.
> 
> Well, at least not yet.  I think it would be a bad idea for me to have them before I'm ready and I'm far from ready both financially and mentally.



1. Hardly anyone who has kids is ready for it financially.
2. Same goes for mentally. LOL You may think so, but man does reality smack you in the face. 

Not that it's a bad thing. Cause it's not.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ick, not me.
> 
> Well, at least not yet.  I think it would be a bad idea for me to have them before I'm ready and I'm far from ready both financially and mentally.



I'm with you, bud.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good. I try and keep busy. Kylee does that for me most of the day though.



Get a job you bum.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1. Hardly anyone who has kids is ready for it financially.
> 2. Same goes for mentally. LOL You may think so, but man does reality smack you in the face.
> 
> Not that it's a bad thing. Cause it's not.




I don't really want to be smacked in the face.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't really want to be smacked in the face.



Depends on how they do it. You might like it.


----------



## megamania

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> You want to turn them off of HeroClix, take them to a nearby tournament. If the tournaments are like any of the ones I was in a few years ago, they will be turned off in a hurry. Granted, they might get their feelings hurt when they don't get a prize, and get last place. The cut-throat nature of the HeroClix envrionment along with everybody trying the latest Cheese Strategy posted on the internet, and the lack of any control on the powers of the figures was the last straw for me. I liked playing teams with a group theme instead of powerful cheesy characters along with a thug or two. I would like to have some of my favorite characters as mini's just to put on my monitor just so I can have fond memories of them when I read comic books.
> 
> The new generation is just not into using their imaginations like we were.
> 
> Just my 1/4 pound.
> 
> Mr. Beef




Been there done that.  What fragmented the group I was with that played every friday night was  one person decided to do tournaments.   Suddenly EVERYONE wasn't allowed to form theme only teams, NO house rules were allowed and to top it off, when he did win he would gloat and force it in our face.   Between that and how they handled the Galactus figure and began to make my figures "outdated" I quit the game.  The last set I bought all of was Critical Mass.

The kids are keeping it to what it is supposed to be- fun.  I will not discourage them from that.  It is still quality time shared between us.  I would just prefer DnD but the rules are still hard for them (ages 8 +11).  Besides- its all a fad.

Last year it was the Overpower card game when they found that.  Then DnD and now its Heroclix.


----------



## megamania

dshai527 said:
			
		

> I do help myself, that's why she's tired.
> 
> To Aurora: Told you I would stop by and say Hi honey!
> 
> and hello all you Hivers.




hello otherhalf.   Hope you enjoyed the holidaze as of so far.   You should pop in here more often.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1. Hardly anyone who has kids is ready for it financially.
> 2. Same goes for mentally. LOL You may think so, but man does reality smack you in the face.
> 
> Not that it's a bad thing. Cause it's not.




Hits like a +10 Unholy Smit of Reality Adjustment Ugly Stick.    But yeah, the looks on their faces are worth it.... at least at that moment.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Depends on how they do it. You might like it.




Slaps of reality rarely feel good.  Trust me... I'm still sore from 2005 and 2006 crits.  2007 already looks bad......


----------



## megamania

Okay.   I'm bored and depressed.


I will either go upstairs and watch a movie then sleep or slit my wrists and sleep.

The decision may come down to what is in the fridge to possibly eat while watching a movie and the movie selection I have to watch.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Okay.   I'm bored and depressed.
> 
> 
> I will either go upstairs and watch a movie then sleep or slit my wrists and sleep.
> 
> The decision may come down to what is in the fridge to possibly eat while watching a movie and the movie selection I have to watch.....



Always fun talking to Mega. You really know how to light up a room.   I'm kidding. I hope you found a movie to your liking. We will miss you around here if you didn't.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Okay.   I'm bored and depressed.
> 
> 
> I will either go upstairs and watch a movie then sleep or slit my wrists and sleep.
> 
> The decision may come down to what is in the fridge to possibly eat while watching a movie and the movie selection I have to watch.....



((HUGS))

I hope you are feeling better today Mega.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Okay.   I'm bored and depressed.
> 
> I will either go upstairs and watch a movie then sleep or slit my wrists and sleep.
> 
> The decision may come down to what is in the fridge to possibly eat while watching a movie and the movie selection I have to watch.....



<Hugs megamania>

You have friends here you know.


----------



## Mr. Beef

megamania said:
			
		

> Been there done that.  What fragmented the group I was with that played every friday night was  one person decided to do tournaments.   Suddenly EVERYONE wasn't allowed to form theme only teams, NO house rules were allowed and to top it off, when he did win he would gloat and force it in our face.   Between that and how they handled the Galactus figure and began to make my figures "outdated" I quit the game.  The last set I bought all of was Critical Mass.




I stopped right around Clobberin' Time, and it had Hawkeye and all I really wanted out of the set was Hawkeye. I only purchased 4 boosters of CT and got 2 UR's, and 0 Hawkeye. Now just the rookie version is like $5 on the secondary market. 



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> The kids are keeping it to what it is supposed to be- fun.  I will not discourage them from that.  It is still quality time shared between us.  I would just prefer DnD but the rules are still hard for them (ages 8 +11).  Besides- its all a fad.




I'm just waiting for Wizkids to die a horrible death because they have put out so many bad games. The only thing they even put out any more is HeroClix, MechWarrior, and the Pirates game. There's HorrorClix as well, but that's only got a niche market, but it might work. They totally scewed up MechWarrior by making the smaller units better than the Mech's, and added aircraft which were (I hate saying this word but I've heard it brandied around many a MW message board) BROKEN. 



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Last year it was the Overpower card game when they found that.  Then DnD and now its Heroclix.




Overpower is a long dead game. I guess your kids got the _we like super heroes_ gene from one of you. If you want to involve them in RPG's look for the Marvel Super Heroes RPG by TSR in PDF somewhere. It was a good game and I got involved in it around the age of your youngest child. It was kind of chart heavy, but not as much as D&D is, and character advancement is kind of slow, but I did not care because I was playing a super hero. The character creation is random too but only 2D10 needed for everything in the entire game.

HeroClix is a fad they will soon get tired of and want to move on. Just be ready with all sorts of alternatives. 

Jusat my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Mr. Beef

megamania said:
			
		

> Okay.   I'm bored and depressed.
> 
> 
> I will either go upstairs and watch a movie then sleep or slit my wrists and sleep.
> 
> The decision may come down to what is in the fridge to possibly eat while watching a movie and the movie selection I have to watch.....




[Hugs] Hopefully there's something in fridge you like. I'm sure you'll find a good movie.

Mr. Beef


----------



## megamania

Warmed up some baked ham, put on english muffin and watched Spider-man 3 preview and about twenty minutes of Monster House.

Sorry to disappoint- but I'm still here.


----------



## megamania

Overpower is dead (by like 7 years now) but it was fun and simple.   I even made cards for Valiant Comics.

Heroclix is fun I just can't swing that AND DDM.   DnD is first and so the kids will need to deal with the roughly 200 heroes/villians I have.

Really seems quiet around here.  One post a person roughly and not all Hivers appeared in the last 15 hours or so.

Later folks.


----------



## megamania

well now I've done it.   I got POd and spoke nasty about a popular person here on the Forums.

If kicked off-   Have a good 2007 folks.  Be seeing you.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> well now I've done it.   I got POd and spoke nasty about a popular person here on the Forums.
> 
> If kicked off-   Have a good 2007 folks.  Be seeing you.



What did you say Mega?


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I'm bored and tired.  No one is coming [dealing with people passes the time and keeps me awake], only a couple of people are calling, it's warm [making me feel even more tired].  I want to go home right now and nap, though I know that even if I went home right now, by the time I got there, I'd be awake and want to do something.

Sometimes I don't mind work, sometimes I like work, but right now, I'd rather be almost anywhere else.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aw, no one's here to listen to my complaints.  Hehe, y'all should probably feel luck.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, I'm bored and tired.  No one is coming [dealing with people passes the time and keeps me awake], only a couple of people are calling, it's warm [making me feel even more tired].  I want to go home right now and nap, though I know that even if I went home right now, by the time I got there, I'd be awake and want to do something.
> 
> Sometimes I don't mind work, sometimes I like work, but right now, I'd rather be almost anywhere else.



I hear you. I'm in the same boat. It's real slow here. It's warm and I want a nap.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hear you. I'm in the same boat. It's real slow here. It's warm and I want a nap.




Glad I'm not the only one.  Misery certainly loves company.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wouldn't be bad if I could play some music or something.  Could let that distract me from the boredom without letting it distract me from my work.  I work better with music and this day is proving why.


----------



## Aeson

Get an Ipod or a Zen.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Get an Ipod or a Zen.




Hrm.  Still not sure if the boss would like me to have that.  Would probably consider it as too much as a distraction and would prevent from getting my work done.  He's not the kind of person who would listen to an argument [or even a simple discussion].

Would probably not be happy if he knew I was posting on EnWorld instead of working, but it's only a few minutes here and there which I need to keep awake and sane.


----------



## Aeson

Kill him and take his job.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kill him and take his job.




Tempting, but then there's the whole task of attempting to kill him and getting away with it and the fact that someone else would probably be taking his job instead of me and then I'd have to worry about the getting away with murder thing AGAIN.


----------



## Aeson

What no "Keep what you kill rule"? How barbaric.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What no "Keep what you kill rule"? How barbaric.




Hehe.  Killing and looting doesn't actually work in real life, btw.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Killing and looting doesn't actually work in real life, btw.



I know. It just sounds like fun.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

dshai527 said:
			
		

> I do help myself, that's why she's tired.
> 
> To Aurora: Told you I would stop by and say Hi honey!
> 
> and hello all you Hivers.




Hello, DShai!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Queen never strays far from *her* hive.




Fixed it for you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> well now I've done it.   I got POd and spoke nasty about a popular person here on the Forums.
> 
> If kicked off-   Have a good 2007 folks.  Be seeing you.




Can't be any worse than me saying that TB is a whoremonger.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Can't be any worse than me saying that TB is a whoremonger.



He is isn't he?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> well now I've done it.   I got POd and spoke nasty about a popular person here on the Forums.
> 
> If kicked off-   Have a good 2007 folks.  Be seeing you.



 You didn't do anything wrong, from what I can see. Sure, the guy's popular, but no one's bitter, and you didn't say anything rude.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> He is isn't he?




According to what he'd written right before I said that.... I'd say yep.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> According to what he'd written right before I said that.... I'd say yep.



He has no gripe with you if he said it himself.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Two great things happened this day in history:

1. Texas is admitted as the 28th state in the United States .

2. In 1845 the bowling ball was invented. 

This day cannot get any better in history.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> Two great things happened this day in history:
> 
> 1. Texas is admitted as the 28th state in the United States .
> 
> 2. In 1845 the bowling ball was invented.
> 
> This day cannot get any better in history.





Speak for yourself.


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm awesome at Wii Bowling!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm awesome at Wii Bowling!



Ah keep it to yourself. 

Aeson the Wiiless.


----------



## Aeson

If Kemrain isn't coming back I'm taking hir schtick. 


---Aeson the schtickmeister


----------



## Aurora

Holy crap. 7 hours and NO POSTS! Everyone must be busy tonight!!!
I am busy scrapbooking with a friend I have over. Not getting much done though. More just gossiping and drooling over musicians as we watch music videos.


----------



## Aurora

2 hours later and still no activity. Wow. 

Hope everyone had a good night, and has a good weekend. DShai has a 4 day weekend because Tuesday is a National Day of Mourning for President Ford. 

WHat is everyone doing for New Years? We'll probably do absolutely nothing. Pathetic. The 9 year anniversary of mine and DShai's first date and we're gonna do nothing. LOL

Night hive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ah keep it to yourself.
> 
> Aeson the Wiiless.



 I don't have a Wii, actually, I'm playing on a friend's.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yes, its true- this man has no Wii.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Yes, its true- this man has no Wii.



 And, do you?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The last console game I had was an Atari 2600, so I, too, am Wii-less.

However, I can still kick boo-tay when my cousins come over with their consoles and put in a MK/Tekken-style combat game...assuming I'm running the wierdest character in the game, that is.  Give me Raiden, Yoshimitsu, Voldo, or Venom (from Primal Rage) and I'm all over them!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What did you say Mega?




I rewrote the reply about 4 times before posting.  Each it become more friendly.

There is a thread in the Storyhour section on how to write a good storyhour.  The author went on about how readers wanted to know how to write,   I saw no such things so this thread was to stoke the author's ego mainly.  In his list he mentioned several things specifically NOT to do.  It seemed aimed at my Storyhours as these are things I do that I think add to it and make it unique.

After several days of his followers going on about his and other's greatness I couldn't resist any more.

After rereading my reply I did actually keep it nice and polite.  boo-ya for me.  My orginal reply that I erased would have the mod e-mailing me or whatever they do when someone needs their hands slapped.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not the only one.  Misery certainly loves company.




may the world burn.   Yeah I'm still in a mood.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Killing and looting doesn't actually work in real life, btw.




OJ may disagree.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Can't be any worse than me saying that TB is a whoremonger.




TB?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You didn't do anything wrong, from what I can see. Sure, the guy's popular, but no one's bitter, and you didn't say anything rude.




After rereading it, it became mellow.  I had several versions written up that I then erased.  I took much of what he had to say as a ego trip for himself and a direct shot at my storyhours.

With my bloodsugurs up and life generally going south I had a moment..... my bad.


----------



## megamania

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> Two great things happened this day in history:
> 
> 1. Texas is admitted as the 28th state in the United States .
> 
> 2. In 1845 the bowling ball was invented.
> 
> This day cannot get any better in history.




eh.  Texas thing is okay if you're texan (which you appear to be) and bowling is extremely expensive.  I don't understand how people can bowl regularly.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. 7 hours and NO POSTS! Everyone must be busy tonight!!!
> I am busy scrapbooking with a friend I have over. Not getting much done though. More just gossiping and drooling over musicians as we watch music videos.





women.  oye.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> 2 hours later and still no activity. Wow.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good night, and has a good weekend. DShai has a 4 day weekend because Tuesday is a National Day of Mourning for President Ford.
> 
> WHat is everyone doing for New Years? We'll probably do absolutely nothing. Pathetic. The 9 year anniversary of mine and DShai's first date and we're gonna do nothing. LOL
> 
> Night hive.




I'm sure the two of you will think of something after the kobold goes to sleep.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Yes, its true- this man has no Wii.




WTF is a Wii?!?   I thought you talking bowling.... not james bond.


----------



## megamania

I still remember when I thought WTF stood for Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.   

I am so naive that it is pathetic.


----------



## megamania

I'm getting ready for my next tirade I believe.

On top of the general "the world sucks" mood I've had lately the wife has been getting the daycare bill a secret from me.   We had it sent via mail yesterday.   

850 #$@%&^* BUCKS?!?!?


and she still wants an expensive anniverssary party this summer.

We were not on speaking terms last night.


----------



## megamania

To make matters worse.... I wanted some last night and she chose to purposely ignore me.   So now I'm ignoring her.


I really hate life right now.   Wish I could add a "smile face" to this to make it funny but no.


----------



## megamania

So....   where is everyone?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> TB?



Teflon Billy


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> So....   where is everyone?



Right behind you. 



I would say with you wife but that wouldn't be as funny.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready for my next tirade I believe.
> 
> On top of the general "the world sucks" mood I've had lately the wife has been getting the daycare bill a secret from me.   We had it sent via mail yesterday.
> 
> 850 #$@%&^* BUCKS?!?!?
> 
> 
> and she still wants an expensive anniverssary party this summer.
> 
> We were not on speaking terms last night.



Save the money and tie them up in a closet somewhere.


----------



## megamania

I haven't seen or heard from him on EN World in like.... forever.

Wjat happened to him.   The last I clearly remember of him was a year ago roughly at X-mas with some neighborhood crap that sucked.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> WTF is a Wii?!?   I thought you talking bowling.... not james bond.



You don't know what a Wii is? It's game console. The new one from Nintindo.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Right behind you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say with you wife but that wouldn't be as funny.




especiually since she just poped in to say the kids are having froozen pizza for lunch and asked if I wanted any.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I haven't seen or heard from him on EN World in like.... forever.
> 
> Wjat happened to him.   The last I clearly remember of him was a year ago roughly at X-mas with some neighborhood crap that sucked.



He has moved over to CM where he can be himself without a run in with Eric's Grandma.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't know what a Wii is? It's game console. The new one from Nintindo.






oooohhhhh.... one of those things.  If its not a board game or DnD I don't understand it.  I got the kids Ultimate Alliance for X-mas and I can't believe the graphics and length of the game.



I am feeling sooooooo old now.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> He has moved over to CM where he can be himself without a run in with Eric's Grandma.




I don't remember him being that rude or crude.   I must be getting old.


----------



## megamania

How old am I?

I still remember the invention of the ROUND wheel.  It was totally amazing.   Almost better than fire from the sky.


----------



## megamania

How old am I?

My great Grandmother twice removed was a chipanzee.


----------



## Aeson

Cheer up Mega. The world is a happier place. Saddam Hussein is dead and getting a pineapple shoved up his ass by Satan right now.


----------



## megamania

How old am I?

I remember walking from Africa to Central America in ten minutes.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cheer up Mega. The world is a happier place. Saddam Hussein is dead and getting a pineapple shoved up his ass by Satan right now.




Not saying I disagree but that sounded close to a political statement.


----------



## megamania

How old am I?

I remember when earth was just dust and gas BEFORE the ice struck us making life that was better than me.


----------



## Aeson

It could be. It doesn't matter he's dead. He's not in politics anymore. 

If it is someone will let me know and I'll change it. If the mods don't change it first.


----------



## megamania

How old am I?


I remeber when my bag of holding had the universe in it and I accidently tripped through a blackhole and well......


BANG!

A big one too.


And you could hear it since it wasn't space yet.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It could be. It doesn't matter he's dead. He's not in politics anymore.
> 
> If it is someone will let me know and I'll change it. If the mods don't change it first.





someone will make it political.   Although most of the Hivers don't strike me as the crazed political types.



'although there is Umbrum.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> someone will make it political.   Although most of the Hivers don't strike me as the crazed political types.
> 
> 
> 
> 'although there is Umbrum.....



He's not a hiver, he's a mod.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's not a hiver, he's a mod.




even worse.....


----------



## megamania

Well, my daughter has a B-day party to go to so I'm off (location wise- not just mentally)


----------



## Aurora

I am not the crazy political type. While I definately have my poilitcal views, I have no problems with people who feel differently cause they are just that _my_ views. Hell, DShai and I even disagree on some things. Of course, it doesn't help that he has no interest in politics and never even learned American history and the political structure since he lived in Holland during the years they are taught in school here.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Well, my daughter has a B-day party to go to so I'm off (location wise- not just mentally)



LOL 
Have fun Mega. I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> How old am I?
> 
> 
> I remeber when my bag of holding had the universe in it and I accidently tripped through a blackhole and well......
> 
> 
> BANG!
> 
> A big one too.
> 
> 
> And you could hear it since it wasn't space yet.



It must be tough being an immortal. Always having to adapt to new surroundings. Come up with backstories, hide the sh*t that you have had for the last few centuries. Not to mention if you know other immortals....DShai complains about it all the time. How him and his friend Dan have this problem and have even at times been on opposite sides of wars. How they have killed eachother several times, but, of course, always get better. Sometimes it takes longer than others. One time he killed Dan, burned his body and then spread the ashes over several continents. Dan said that really sucked and took several hundred years to recover from. COme to think of it, I don't think DShai's childhood pics look much like him......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It must be tough being an immortal. Always having to adapt to new surroundings. Come up with backstories, hide the sh*t that you have had for the last few centuries. Not to mention if you know other immortals....DShai complains about it all the time. How him and his friend Dan have this problem and have even at times been on opposite sides of wars. How they have killed eachother several times, but, of course, always get better. Sometimes it takes longer than others. One time he killed Dan, burned his body and then spread the ashes over several continents. Dan said that really sucked and took several hundred years to recover from. COme to think of it, I don't think DShai's childhood pics look much like him......





More! More! I wish I had the popcorn emote


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> Have fun Mega. I hope you have a better day today.





AAAARRRRGH!!!!! FRAG EM ALL!



It didn't get better but I feel better now.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It must be tough being an immortal. Always having to adapt to new surroundings. Come up with backstories, hide the sh*t that you have had for the last few centuries. Not to mention if you know other immortals....DShai complains about it all the time. How him and his friend Dan have this problem and have even at times been on opposite sides of wars. How they have killed eachother several times, but, of course, always get better. Sometimes it takes longer than others. One time he killed Dan, burned his body and then spread the ashes over several continents. Dan said that really sucked and took several hundred years to recover from. COme to think of it, I don't think DShai's childhood pics look much like him......





Don't laugh!   It takes forever to pull one's self back together.


maybe that is why my mind fragmented.   That stunt of getting a sun tan by walking through the ball of burning gas.......


----------



## megamania

I was once reincarnated as a corn kernal.   I blossomed within a Jiffy Pop foil bowl somewhere in Montana.......


----------



## megamania

Don't tell anyone but I am gawd and you are my play things.   That is why I playing DnD with miniatures.  It reminds me of the many fun times I had in the past creating earth's history.


----------



## megamania

...and as your gawd I say-   "come back to the Hicve and entertain us."


----------



## megamania

You know what is fun about being a non-drinking diabetic?


When you do drink it hits so much faster and harder.

Four beers and I have a major buzz doing.


----------



## megamania

If someone doesn't visit soon I'll start making my 18th level warforged cleric next.   I can justy imagione the mistakes I'll make this buzzed.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I was once reincarnated as a corn kernal.   I blossomed within a Jiffy Pop foil bowl somewhere in Montana.......



 Now that's comedy.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> You know what is fun about being a non-drinking diabetic?
> 
> 
> When you do drink it hits so much faster and harder.
> 
> Four beers and I have a major buzz doing.



Lay off the booze man. It won't help.


----------



## megamania

1/2 way through the sixth and final beer and its a good thing-  the computer table beeds to be held down.   I swear it was moving   



How goes it?


----------



## megamania

Tommorrow night I get to babysit five rowdy jids and two drunken ladies.   To night one of them gets to deal with me.


----------



## megamania

I doubt making hi level characters would  be a good idea right now however.


----------



## Aurora

LOL Making high level characters while drunk could produce interesting results.


----------



## Aeson

All Hail!!! The Queen Has Arrived!!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> You know what is fun about being a non-drinking diabetic?
> 
> 
> When you do drink it hits so much faster and harder.
> 
> Four beers and I have a major buzz doing.



4 beers and I would be well on my way to drunk. Depending, of course, how quickly I drank them and how much I had had to eat.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Tommorrow night I get to babysit five rowdy jids and two drunken ladies.   To night one of them gets to deal with me.



It's already effecting your typing.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's already effecting your typing.



That is for certain. LOL

Although, I think *a*ffecting may be the correct word.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is for certain. LOL
> 
> Although, I think *a*ffecting may be the correct word.



I thought about that and was coming back to change. Thanks for quoting and pointing it out.


----------



## Aurora

I had yummy spaghetti for dinner. What did you guys have? I sliced about a pound of mushrooms into the sauce. And I used LaRosa's sauce, which is delicious. Or as Kylee said, "mmmm awicious". They sell it at Kroger's, but I think it is a regional thing because we have LaRosa's here. I prefer making my own sauce, but this is almost as good.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought about that and was coming back to change. Thanks for quoting and pointing it out.



Teehee I am here for ya babe  
Watching the bowl game Aeson?


----------



## Aurora

It seems like every time I show up, Mega dissapears; I don't think he likes me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Teehee I am here for ya babe
> Watching the bowl game Aeson?



Yes. I'm a bigger GT fan but I will cheer for UGA. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Aurora

When is the last time Georgia played in the Peach *cough* Chick-Fil-A *cough* Bowl?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had yummy spaghetti for dinner. What did you guys have? I sliced about a pound of mushrooms into the sauce. And I used LaRosa's sauce, which is delicious. Or as Kylee said, "mmmm awicious". They sell it at Kroger's, but I think it is a regional thing because we have LaRosa's here. I prefer making my own sauce, but this is almost as good.



I had chinese. sweet & sour chicken and chicken & mushrooms. There is Kung Pao chicken as well but I haven't gotten to it yet. We got it from Panda Express. My Chinese vooking skills are limited.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had chinese. sweet & sour chicken and chicken & mushrooms. There is Kung Pao chicken as well but I haven't gotten to it yet. We got it from Panda Express. My Chinese *vooking* skills are limited.



I thought about taking vooking classes, but they are way too expensive.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> When is the last time Georgia played in the *cough* Chick-Fil-A *cough* Bowl?



You mean the Peach Bowl? It would have been the Peach Bowl at the time. Not sure, but they played the Sugar Bowl last year here in the Georgia Dome.


----------



## Aurora

I am feeling ornery tonight.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It seems like every time I show up, Mega dissapears; I don't think he likes me.



He loves you just like the rest of us do. It's timing. We have no set time for meeting here.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You mean the Peach Bowl? It would have been the Peach Bowl at the time. Not sure, but they played the Sugar Bowl last year here in the Georgia Dome.



I edited Peach into there. I had meant to type it in the first place.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am feeling ornery tonight.



I read that differently. 

Why do you feel ornery?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I read that differently.
> 
> Why do you feel ornery?



ROFL

I have no idea. Lack of adequate rest? Despite taking a nap today. That or eating too much yummy spaghetti is making me tired.


----------



## Aeson

I think it was '99 against UVA.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> It seems like every time I show up, Mega dissapears...




Just like Superman & Clark Kent...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I have no idea. Lack of adequate rest? Despite taking a nap today. That or eating too much yummy spaghetti is making me tired.



Pick a fight with Dshai, it might help.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Just like Superman & Clark Kent...



Are you saying Aurora and Mega are the same person?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pick a fight with Dshai, it might help.



LOL I'll let him know your suggestion.


----------



## Aeson

This day has gone by so quickly.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you saying Aurora and Mega are the same person?



That would be......wierd. Although Mega does have different personalities. But he also has 1960's phone lines, and I post faster than he does


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> This day has gone by so quickly.



Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL I'll let him know your suggestion.



Ok.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That would be......wierd. Although Mega does have different personalities. But he also has 1960's phone lines, and I post faster than he does



It's too weird. I hated thinking it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that a bad thing?



When you have 3 days off you want them to last as long as possible.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's too weird. I hated thinking it.



I am sure you did


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> When you have 3 days off you want them to last as long as possible.



This is very true.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am sure you did



If I had a picture of you in my head it would have been blending with Mega. He takes off his glasses and becomes Aurora.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I had a picture of you in my head it would have been blending with Mega. He takes off his glasses and becomes Aurora.


----------



## Aeson

My mind works in strange ways. I don't need beer for an altered state. I have prime real estate in an altered state with out drugs.


----------



## Aeson

deleted by poster.


----------



## Aeson

I have an odd idea. Who wants to get together online and watch one of the New Year's Eve shows tomorrow night? This is if no one has other plans.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have an odd idea. Who wants to get together online and watch one of the New Year's Eve shows tomorrow night? This is if no one has other plans.




That pretty much is what I have planned for tomorrow night.


----------



## Aeson

We can all watch Dick Clark or MTV together.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> We can all watch Dick Clark or MTV together.



Sweet.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> But he also has 1960's phone lines, and I post faster than he does




While Clark Kent walks and Superman flies...

YOU'RE NOT FOOLING _ME!_


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> While Clark Kent walks and Superman flies...
> 
> YOU'RE NOT FOOLING _ME!_



ROFL
You can believe what you want I guess. I have seen a pic of Mega. We don't look anything alike.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> You can believe what you want I guess. I have seen a pic of Mega. We don't look anything alike.





Which is the whole point of a secret identity.

Yer busted.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> You can believe what you want I guess. I have seen a pic of Mega. We don't look anything alike.



No offense to Mege but that is a good thing.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> I have seen a pic of Mega. We don't look anything alike.




That's basically what Clark Kent would say...  

Besides...WE haven't seen any such pix!


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> That's basically what Clark Kent would say...
> 
> Besides...WE haven't seen any such pix!



There is a pic of Mega here on ENWorld. You might find it in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And is there one of Aurora to compare it to?

_I DON'T THINK SO!_

IOW, we have a picture purportedly of Mega and none of Aurora to compare it to.

Of course, she could post one of a teacup and we'd be none the wiser...

_(Its all a conspiracy!)_


----------



## Aurora

Aurora doesn't feel the need to produce pictures of herself to prove she exists. She knows she exists!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I post, therefore I am?


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And is there one of Aurora to compare it to?
> 
> _I DON'T THINK SO!_
> 
> IOW, we have a picture purportedly of Mega and none of Aurora to compare it to.
> 
> Of course, she could post one of a teacup and we'd be none the wiser...
> 
> _(Its all a conspiracy!)_



What if I say I've seen her. Would you believe me then? She is way hotter than Mega. Sorry Megs.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I post, therefore I am?



I post, therefore I am here.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> What if I say I've seen her. Would you believe me then? She is way hotter than Mega. Sorry Megs.




You're probably just a multi!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> eh.  Texas thing is okay if you're texan (which you appear to be) and bowling is extremely expensive.  I don't understand how people can bowl regularly.



 I know of a place (in Texas  ) with ninety-nine cent bowling, not too far from my house.

If I'm willing to drive farther, I know of a cheaper place.

If you own your own shoes, that also takes off a lot of the price (and it's certainly worth it if you go bowling more than once or twice a year, which you would if you owned the shoes).


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> You're probably just a multi!



That's right. I am a contruct of Megamania's fevered mind.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Making high level characters while drunk could produce interesting results.





I would have special insite to the Drunken Master   

Opted to watch a movie and go to bed


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's already effecting your typing.




heh.... opps.   DWT   Drinking While Typing


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had yummy spaghetti for dinner. What did you guys have? I sliced about a pound of mushrooms into the sauce. And I used LaRosa's sauce, which is delicious. Or as Kylee said, "mmmm awicious". They sell it at Kroger's, but I think it is a regional thing because we have LaRosa's here. I prefer making my own sauce, but this is almost as good.




Bacon Cheese Burgers with sauteed onions, spiced fries, onion rings, beer, soda, and chips.

Next to last meal to a condemned man.  January 1st will be rough.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It seems like every time I show up, Mega dissapears; I don't think he likes me.





I spit in your general direction   


The same can be said of you.  You don't appear until I leave.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am feeling ornery tonight.





look out Dshai she is horny....oh... fruedan (SP) slip.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Bacon Cheese Burgers with sauteed onions, spiced fries, onion rings, beer, soda, and chips.
> 
> Next to last meal to a condemned man.  January 1st will be rough.



You should know better than to mention onions to Aurora.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> He loves you just like the rest of us do. It's timing. We have no set time for meeting here.




I will begin baby sitting duties tonight at about 4pm.   Otherwise I will be here or working on my cleric.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> look out Dshai she is horny....oh... fruedan (SP) slip.....



I was polite enough to make the joke without using the word...Freudian.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I will begin baby sitting duties tonight at about 4pm.   Otherwise I will be here or working on my cleric.



Remember rope and duct tape is your friend.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Just like Superman & Clark Kent...



So which is it...

Is Superman Clark Kent or is Clark kent Superman?

and why does he wear panties every thursday?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pick a fight with Dshai, it might help.





Aeson- you missed your true calling.  You should be a marriage counciler.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> So which is it...
> 
> Is Superman Clark Kent or is Clark kent Superman?
> 
> and why does he wear panties every thursday?



Those aren't panties they're underroos.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you saying Aurora and Mega are the same person?





Now wait a dangblasted moment there-   I'll take the blame for the personalities of Mega, mania and Al but now Aurora also....?!?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Aeson- you missed your true calling.  You should be a marriage counciler.



I'm trying to break up the marriage. It's part of my evil plan.

Don't tell Aurora and Dshai.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those aren't panties they're underroos.





AAAAHHHH! You looked closer than I ever did.   AAAHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That would be......wierd. Although Mega does have different personalities. But he also has 1960's phone lines, and I post faster than he does




oh sure....rub it in.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Now wait a dangblasted moment there-   I'll take the blame for the personalities of Mega, mania and Al but now Aurora also....?!?



I'm not the one that brought it up. Take issue with Danny.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's too weird. I hated thinking it.




You should being me and thinking about it.


AAAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> AAAAHHHH! You looked closer than I ever did.   AAAHHHHH!!!!!



I can't help it. I like to watch.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> If I had a picture of you in my head it would have been blending with Mega. He takes off his glasses and becomes Aurora.




as in the multiple personality Canadian superheroine or as the red headed image with green shirt or as the person in Ohio?



I am soooooooo..... confused.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> deleted by poster.





must have been a good one.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> as in the multiple personality Canadian superheroine or as the red headed image with green shirt or as the person in Ohio?
> 
> 
> 
> I am soooooooo..... confused.



The one in Ohio. She's hotter.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> must have been a good one.....



It's best you don't know.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> You can believe what you want I guess. I have seen a pic of Mega. We don't look anything alike.





and ditto here.... unless we are auctually aliens that morph physically as well as mentally.....?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's best you don't know.




NOW I know it was a good one.    That's okay.  My imagination tends to be crazier and more entertaining than the real world.



So again, why did you turn purple after eating a chartose glowing tomato on rye bread with Goodberry sause?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> No offense to Mege but that is a good thing.




yeah.  I mean who wants to look like her?!?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora doesn't feel the need to produce pictures of herself to prove she exists. She knows she exists!





A tree falls over in a forest with no one there to hear it.    Did it make a sound?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> What if I say I've seen her. Would you believe me then? She is way hotter than Mega. Sorry Megs.




oh I see how you are.

sob sob....its always the same....

sob sob


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> NOW I know it was a good one.    That's okay.  My imagination tends to be crazier and more entertaining than the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> So again, why did you turn purple after eating a chartose glowing tomato on rye bread with Goodberry sause?



It wasn't a joke. It was something that could have been hurtful. I was ignorant of the subject. I deleted the post to save feelings.


----------



## megamania

Just because she was a cheerleader while I was a soccer player doesn't prove nothing.....

Hey now wait a minute....!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> oh I see how you are.
> 
> sob sob....its always the same....
> 
> sob sob



Sorry mang, I'm into the ladies.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It wasn't a joke. It was something that could have been hurtful. I was ignorant of the subject. I deleted the post to save feelings.




sob sob

I know...

sob sob



it was so cruel.


That's okay.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> A tree falls over in a forest with no one there to hear it.    Did it make a sound?



It does.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry mang, I'm into the ladies.




trust me, I have no issues with that one.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> sob sob
> 
> I know...
> 
> sob sob
> 
> 
> 
> it was so cruel.
> 
> 
> That's okay.



Only someone with your ego would think it was about you.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know of a place (in Texas  ) with ninety-nine cent bowling, not too far from my house.
> 
> If I'm willing to drive farther, I know of a cheaper place.
> 
> If you own your own shoes, that also takes off a lot of the price (and it's certainly worth it if you go bowling more than once or twice a year, which you would if you owned the shoes).





There is only one place within an hours drive of me to Bowl.  They want 6.00 PER game and 3.50 shoe rental per pair.  I can't bowl with the family for less than about 30 dollars


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. I am a contruct of Megamania's fevered mind.





awesome.  My own golem!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should know better than to mention onions to Aurora.




twice no less!  


Besides, that was MY meal not hers/ours.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Remember rope and duct tape is your friend.




now that is a thought......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> There is only one place within an hours drive of me to Bowl.  They want 6.00 PER game and 3.50 shoe rental per pair.  I can't bowl with the family for less than about 30 dollars



That is highway robbery.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm trying to break up the marriage. It's part of my evil plan.
> 
> Don't tell Aurora and Dshai.





No need to.  Afterall, unknown to me, she is my female personality I guess....now I'm getting confused on which person is in charge....Mega, Mania, Al or Aurora?!?


----------



## megamania

Mania speaks up-   "I am in charge.   Isn't that right Aurora?"

Mega- "No I am.  Aurora gave me permission."

Al...."eh?"


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> twice no less!
> 
> 
> Besides, that was MY meal not *hers/ours*.




LOL

This is kind of fun.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't help it. I like to watch.





AAAAAHHHHHH[I didn't need to know that]HHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Mania speaks up-   "I am in charge.   Isn't that right Aurora?"
> 
> Mega- "No I am.  Aurora gave me permission."
> 
> Al...."eh?"



Certainly not. I am the dominant personalty. *cracks whip*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is highway robbery.



Your post count equals the coming year. hehe


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It does.




Because you heard it?  Then you were there.   You can't prove it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your post count equals the coming year. hehe



not anymore


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only someone with your ego would think it was about you.





megamania...meglomania......  I don't understand.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> awesome.  My own golem!



I still don't follow orders too well.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is highway robbery.





well...at least bowling robbery.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> not anymore



It did at the time.


----------



## Aeson

Wait Aurora and Mega on at the same time. It's blowing my mind.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> This is kind of fun.





mmmmmmm.....popcorn....we likes the popped corn.......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Certainly not. I am the dominant personalty. *cracks whip*





OW!

That smarts.... too much more of that and I'll be the next Einstein.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm.....popcorn....we likes the popped corn.......



I like to make reg butter popcorn and kettle corn and mix the two. It is a great sweet/salty/buttery combination.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I still don't follow orders too well.





That's the problem with those "Living Constructs".  They think and believe they are freewill just cause Breland says they are.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wait Aurora and Mega on at the same time. It's blowing my mind.




between the two of us we have eight computers.   Maybe we/I have logged on from two seperate computers....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like to make reg butter popcorn and kettle corn and mix the two. It is a great sweet/salty/buttery combination.





UGH!  Kettle Corn bites the big one.   That stuff is nasty.    Course that may be because I have become very sensitive to raw sugar....


----------



## Aurora

qwaDFA VB  W VQ   asa  w

(Kylee says hi)


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> between the two of us we have eight computers.   Maybe we/I have logged on from two seperate computers....



I hope this doesn't mean I have to start flirting with you just to cover my bases.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like to make reg butter popcorn and kettle corn and mix the two. It is a great sweet/salty/buttery combination.





Chocolate dipped pretzels.....uuuummmmm....YUMMY!



don't ask why I would know that.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> UGH!  Kettle Corn bites the big one.   That stuff is nasty.    Course that may be because I have become very sensitive to raw sugar....



Wrong! That stuff is good! Especially when mixed with reg popcorn. I bet you don't like caramel corn either. There is no way we are the same person.   Plus, you like onions, and if you ate them, Aurora would take over and throw up. LOL


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> qwaDFA VB  W VQ   asa  w
> 
> (Kylee says hi)





'Allo kiddo.   You type nicely    (almost as good as me with a few brews in me)


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope this doesn't mean I have to start flirting with you just to cover my bases.



ROFL


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Chocolate dipped pretzels.....uuuummmmm....YUMMY!
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask why I would know that.....



Mmmm that reminds of that Take 5 candy bar. That thing is wickedly good.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope this doesn't mean I have to start flirting with you just to cover my bases.






AHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> qwaDFA VB  W VQ   asa  w
> 
> (Kylee says hi)




qwaDFA VB  W VQ   asa  w

Right back at you, sprout. 

Hi Kylee


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wrong! That stuff is good! Especially when mixed with reg popcorn. I bet you don't like caramel corn either. There is no way we are the same person.   Plus, you like onions, and if you ate them, Aurora would take over and throw up. LOL



ROFLMAO


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wrong! That stuff is good! Especially when mixed with reg popcorn. I bet you don't like caramel corn either. There is no way we are the same person.   Plus, you like onions, and if you ate them, Aurora would take over and throw up. LOL





Then I take over and finish the onion rings and fried onions on the cheesest of cheese bacon burgers.


Carmel Corn is okay.   I used to go through phases of Fiddle Faddle and Crunch n Munch but I don't eat that anymore....sigh....I miss the good food groups...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm that reminds of that Take 5 candy bar. That thing is wickedly good.



It is a good candy bar.


----------



## megamania

Not getting my Cleric, Ranger or Dragon done this way.   But I'm having too much fun here.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Then I take over and finish the onion rings and fried onions on the cheesest of cheese bacon burgers.
> 
> 
> Carmel Corn is okay.   I used to go through phases of Fiddle Faddle and Crunch n Munch but I don't eat that anymore....sigh....I miss the good food groups...



I may have a heart attack and gain a couple of pounds reading this thread.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Then I take over and finish the onion rings and fried onions on the cheesest of cheese bacon burgers.
> 
> 
> Carmel Corn is okay.   I used to go through phases of Fiddle Faddle and Crunch n Munch but I don't eat that anymore....sigh....I miss the good food groups...



I will eat thin onion rings. Mainly because if the onions are thin you really don't taste them. I do, however, like the Vaidalia onion straws that Frickers has here. (Local sports bar) those are actually really good, but once again, the onions are thin. Oh and i have to eat onion rings with catsup.


----------



## megamania

Take 5 is okay.   I'm more about the Snickers or Butterfinger Crisps myself.


Don't ask how I know about candybars...


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Not getting my Cleric, Ranger or Dragon done this way.   But I'm having too much fun here.



Find and copy someone elses off the interweb.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I may have a heart attack and gain a couple of pounds reading this thread.




For brunch I had an egg sandwich with Bacon, Ham and Sausage.  So I may gain pounds and harden my artiries but First I'll gas up.


----------



## Aeson

I should be working on a character also. I can't settle on a class. I keep finding new ones to explore.


----------



## megamania

My son eats everything with ketchup....even bacon.    Its sickening.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Not getting my Cleric, Ranger or Dragon done this way.   But I'm having too much fun here.



High level?

We just converted one of our ex players Clerics up to 17th level and gave him a kick ass prestige class. We need him cause we are getting ready for the big fight. We got the prestige class out of the Complete Divine.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Take 5 is okay.   I'm more about the Snickers or Butterfinger Crisps myself.
> 
> 
> Don't ask how I know about candybars...



*smack* Keep that sh*t up and you are gonna kill us.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Find and copy someone elses off the interweb.





Not so easy.

WARFORGED Cleric level 18  Domains of Death and either Construct or Warforged.

WARFORGED Ranger with a PTC that will involve warforged cats that are of Med size each.

Dragon  GAR Copper with armor.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> My son eats everything with ketchup....even bacon.    Its sickening.



Kylee was dipping her broccoli in ketchup last night. I almost got sick at the sight of it. Klint eats his mac and cheese with ketchup on it. So, Kylee does now too.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I should be working on a character also. I can't settle on a class. I keep finding new ones to explore.




I am honestly at the point of buying no new books since there are about five trillion combos and races to try now.


----------



## Aurora

In fact the boccoli/ketchup thing is making me feel sick right now.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee was dipping her broccoli in ketchup last night. I almost got sick at the sight of it. Klint eats his mac and cheese with ketchup on it. So, Kylee does now too.



I like ketchup  but not that much.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I should be working on a character also. I can't settle on a class. I keep finding new ones to explore.





What race and class(es)? and in what campaign world?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I should be working on a character also. I can't settle on a class. I keep finding new ones to explore.



I like my whirling dervish that I am moving towards.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> High level?
> 
> We just converted one of our ex players Clerics up to 17th level and gave him a kick ass prestige class. We need him cause we are getting ready for the big fight. We got the prestige class out of the Complete Divine.




One of players took a PTC class from there and has become a scary healer.  It involves Stasis and other stuff.  He was healing at long distance (further than 30ft) and has several maximized healing spells.


----------



## Aurora

The Steelers are playing the Bengals. What time do the Falcons play Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> What race and class(es)? and in what campaign world?



standard races. I'm going with an elf. Classes are a little open. I'm thinking of a Duskblade from PHB II.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> *smack* Keep that sh*t up and you are gonna kill us.





At least onions don't have sugar......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> One of players took a PTC class from there and has become a scary healer.  It involves Stasis and other stuff.  He was healing at long distance (further than 30ft) and has several maximized healing spells.



That sounds like what Brother Theo took. The thing that sucks about clerics is that Theo can buff himself up and is almost unstoppable, but he always gets stuck healing people instead. He does get some fighting in though because Aurora's lightening skin does help everyone out.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Steelers are playing the Bengals. What time do the Falcons play Aeson?



4pm. They are playing the Eagles.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee was dipping her broccoli in ketchup last night. I almost got sick at the sight of it. Klint eats his mac and cheese with ketchup on it. So, Kylee does now too.




Tim for both also.   At least he eats a veggie this way.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 4pm. They are playing the Eagles.



That's when the Chargers play too. We are playing the Cardinals. Should be an easy win.


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching Trading Spaces.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like my whirling dervish that I am moving towards.





I had forgotten you/we said something about the old campaign ending soon.


I am coming to hate high level as a DM.  Its takes so much longer to create NPCs and keep it balanced.   At that level its not just comparing CRs.   A group of pure melee fighters will not survive against a Mage unless I play him poorly.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm watching Trading Spaces.




I watched Trading *Pl*aces last week.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm watching Trading Spaces.



I like Changing Rooms better than Trading Spaces. Probably because of the accents  That and I don't like a lot of the designers on Trading Spaces. They could care less a lot of the time about what the homeowners want or what their team thinks.

Of course, you are probably talking about the movie LOL

Edit: Or is that show called Trading Places F*ck if I know.


----------



## megamania

HOLY COW!  I LEVELED UP!    I was like 5950 posts this morning.....!


BOO-YAH!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Changing Spaces better than Trading Places. Probably because of the accents  That and I don't like a lot of the designers on Trading Spaces. They could care less a lot of the time about what the homeowners want or what their team thinks.
> 
> Of course, you are probably talking about the movie LOL



I think the women on the show are Hawt. I wouldn't want if it wasn't for that.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the women on the show are Hawt. I wouldn't want if it wasn't for that.



I like Genevieve


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> standard races. I'm going with an elf. Classes are a little open. I'm thinking of a Duskblade from PHB II.





I have heard of many things about that class.   I keep meaning to check it out but never seem to.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> HOLY COW!  I LEVELED UP!    I was like 5950 posts this morning.....!
> 
> 
> BOO-YAH!!!!



Hooray!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have heard of many things about that class.   I keep meaning to check it out but never seem to.



I think it is cool for the first few levels, but then I think it is underpowered in the higher levels.  I would multi-class.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Genevieve



She's on this one. Amy Wynn is also.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds like what Brother Theo took. The thing that sucks about clerics is that Theo can buff himself up and is almost unstoppable, but he always gets stuck healing people instead. He does get some fighting in though because Aurora's lightening skin does help everyone out.





We have another cleric whom was a mere bandaid before the arrival of...Pelor.  As a dwarf, she hated merely healing ungrateful teammates.   Now she is a frontliner.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think it is cool for the first few levels, but then I think it is underpowered in the higher levels.  I would multi-class.



I think I heard that also. I may go for Eldrich Knight.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I heard that also. I may go for Eldrich Knight.



Now that is a cool class.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the women on the show are Hawt. I wouldn't want if it wasn't for that.




Yummy.


----------



## Aeson

It has been raining all day today. Perfect weather to sit online with friends and shoot the bull.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Genevieve





There was a Movie I saw advertised called Sharing Spaces.



yeah.  THAT kind of movie.   I am sure it was educational.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's on this one. Amy Wynn is also.





Also hot?  I like puppies.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I heard that also. I may go for Eldrich Knight.





That one I will do eventually.


----------



## megamania

Aurora is impeding on my space.    My French ONION dip isn't hitting the spot.  What else to eat....?


----------



## megamania

Wow....been here almost 2 hours now.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Aurora is impeding on my space.    My French ONION dip isn't hitting the spot.  What else to eat....?



I like French onion dip. At least I like most of them. Some are too oniony.


----------



## Aeson

I guess I should have looked at the PrC first. Eldritch Knight doesn't seem to work for the Duskblade. Duelist on the other hand could work. I'll be more Martial than I wanted but it might be interesting.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Also hot?  I like puppies.



ROFL


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Also hot?  I like puppies.



I like Amy Wynns puppies.


----------



## Aurora

I need to make it to the grocery before it closes. I need to buy the traditional New Years Day fixins for supper. Pork and saurkraut. Blech. I am cooking the saurkraut seperately. I also need to buy some black eyed peas and ingrediants to make cornbread. Yum!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need to make it to the grocery before it closes. I need to buy the traditional New Years Day fixins for supper. Pork and saurkraut. Blech. I am cooking the saurkraut seperately. I also need to buy some black eyed peas and ingrediants to make cornbread. Yum!



we do the black eyed peas, greens and cornbread. I stay away from anything with kraut in the name. Yuck.


----------



## megamania

This is what I love about computers.....

I can save a baseline NPC to build onto later...

WARFORGED 	INIT +0   SP 30   AC15   (TO10 FT15 ) AL LN CR 1/2  HD 1d8+2 (6)
MED CONSTRUCT WARRIOR 1 SAVES  F+4  R+0  W-1      S13  D11  C14  I09  W08  C06
ATTACKS / DAM		Spear    melee +2   1d8+1 crit  20 x3
			OR Slam Att  +2 melee  1d4+1  20x2
FULL ROUND		Spear    melee +2   1d8+1 crit  20 x3
			Slam Att  +2 melee  1d4+1  20x2
ARMOR			15 (+5 MITHRIL )
SPEC ATT		nada
SPEC QUA		Living Construct-  no sleep, no food, no breath
			Immune to poison, paral, disease, energy drain
			Can not heal normally
			Heal spells = ½ bonus.  Repair = full
			Armor = Light Fortification.  25% to avoid a sneak attack 
                                       or  critical
FACE / REACH		5x5 / 5
SKILLS			Intim +1   Jump +0
FEATS			Mithril Body
TREASURE		nada
LANGUAGE		Common
BOOK / PAGE		MM III page 190
NOTES 3.5			


Don't mind me.  I'll be jumping back and forth with EN World and a Cleric of XULO-12.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> we do the black eyed peas, greens and cornbread. I stay away from anything with kraut in the name. Yuck.



I don't eat collard greens.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL





I didn't relieze it was that funny.  There are other body parts that are good also.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like Amy Wynns puppies.





need pictures.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I didn't relieze it was that funny.  There are other body parts that are good also.



The fact that you call breasts: puppies, is what I find funny. That statement can't grammatically be right.......


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.  Wife needs the phone (phoneline).


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> need pictures.



No naked ones....plus Eric's grandma would cry


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The fact that you call breasts: puppies, is what I find funny. That statement can't grammatically be right.......





Made popular by a wrestleing commentator.


Seriously- gotta go.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The fact that you call breasts: puppies, is what I find funny. That statement can't grammatically be right.......



We can go down the list of names men have for breasts. I of course like boobies myself. "Woohoo boobies" is something I say when I see them.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> We can go down the list of names men have for breasts. I of course like boobies myself. "Woohoo boobies" is something I say when I see them.



Out loud.....in public?


----------



## Aeson

Can't forget Genevieve.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Out loud.....in public?



I have been known to.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can't forget Genevieve.



I think she is much prettier.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think she is much prettier.



That is not the prettiest picture but it is the most revealing I could find. She is prettier than Amy Wynn.


----------



## Aeson

I've been invited to a friends house. I don't know if I'll be on later tonight. This is a rare event, to be invited over. If I don't come back tonight Happy New Year.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aurora said:
			
		

> No naked ones....plus Eric's grandma would cry




I've always liked her because she's 1) a brunette, 2) she can handle tools 3) she just looks hot in a tool belt. 

Don't go there, Don't go there $1.  

Mr. Beef


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Out loud.....in public?





Sure.   Course everyone will think you are a boob for it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been invited to a friends house. I don't know if I'll be on later tonight. This is a rare event, to be invited over. If I don't come back tonight Happy New Year.




Have a happy New Year.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been invited to a friends house. I don't know if I'll be on later tonight. This is a rare event, to be invited over. If I don't come back tonight Happy New Year.



Have fun!


----------



## megamania

Well they are not Pam Anderson Lee Rock  Rock Rock Rock from Tool Time or what ever that comedy show was called.


I think I'll stick with the wife however.


----------



## megamania

I have made little progress while away.  The Family cornnered me for a bit.  But here is where I am so far....

FIXER TEN
WARFORGED 			INIT +0   SP 30   AC21   (TO16 FT20 ) AL LN CR 18  HD 18d8+36 ()
MED CONSTRUCT CLERIC 18	SAVES  F+13  R+7  W+15      S14  D12  C14  I14  W18  C18
ATTACKS / DAM		Short Sword+5    melee +20/+15/+10   1d6+7   crit  20 x2
			OR Slam Att  +15 melee  1d4+1  20x2
FULL ROUND		Short Sword+5    melee +20/+15/+10   1d6+7   crit  20 x2
			Slam Att  +15/+10/+5 melee  1d4+1  20x2
BASE ATT:		+13/+8/+3    /   +15
ARMOR			21 (+1 DEX,  +5 MITHRIL, +5 Enhance )
SPEC ATT		Spells
SPEC QUA		Living Construct-  no sleep, no food, no breath
			Immune to poison, paral, disease, energy drain
			Can not heal normally
			Heal spells = ½ bonus.  Repair = full
			Armor = Light Fortification.  25% to avoid a sneak attack or
                                      critical
FACE / REACH		5x5 / 5
SKILLS			84pts
FEATS			7 feats    Mithril Body
TREASURE		nada	Short Sword+5
LANGUAGE		Celestrial, Common, Infernal
BOOK / PAGE		MM III page 190  PHB 3.5
NOTES 3.5		0=6 1=6 2=6 3=6 4=6 5=5 6=5 7=4 8=4 9=3DC 10+WIS+SpLv
			DEATH DOMAIN	DEATH TOUCH (SU): 1/day  Touch
                                      Attack  Roll 18d6.  
                                      If this is higher than CURRENT Hit Points of touched creature 
                                      it dies  NO SAVE
                                      WARFORGED DOMAIN   COMMAND WARFORED (SU): 7/day 
                                      as per Commanding Undead
0
1 REPAIR LIGHT DAMAGE  1d8+5
2 DEATHKNELL  Kill a dying creature and heal 1d8 temp HP, +2 STR and +1 Caster Level
3 STONE CONSTRUCT  DR 10 / Adam
4 REPAIR CRITICAL  4d8+18
5 CONSTRUCT ENERGY WARD  Constructs only Immune to one set Energy type.
6 IRON CONSTRUCT  DR 15 / Adam  50% off Acid and Fire attacks
7 CONSTRUCT ESSENCE, MASS LESSER  Many Constructs get CONSTRUCT spell effects
8 TOTAL REPAIR  180 HP to any one Construct
9 WAIL OF THE BANSHEE   115 ft  18 creatures within 40ft spread.  FORT DC 23


----------



## megamania

Back in a few.  I heard a rumor of snow/ice tonight so I better check the weather channel.  The damned radio has yet to give the weather focast since I got home (at 11:30am)


----------



## megamania

UGH!  Freezing Rain Advisory..... not good.


----------



## megamania

'til later.....around 1am I guess.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 'til later.....around 1am I guess.....



You have to work today Mega? I thought you were babysitting....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You have to work today Mega? I thought you were babysitting....



That is work. Slave labor is more like it.


----------



## Aeson

that's right, I'm back for a few. I'm using my friends computer. I couldn't stay away for long.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora did you go to the store?


----------



## Aurora

No, my grandparents decided they want to go out to eat. I am not going to complain.


----------



## Aurora

Why are you here? You are supposed to be partying


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why are you here? You are supposed to be partying



Not partying. We're playing WOW of course. I get breaks so I thought I would drop in. Earlier I didn't know what we were doing. He invited others, I was the only one to show up. We decided to play WOW.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, my grandparents decided they want to go out to eat. I am not going to complain.



Not if they pay for it. Never look a gift grandparent in the mouth. They may not have thier teeth in and that just looks strange.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not if they pay for it. Never look a gift grandparent in the mouth. They may not have thier teeth in and that just looks strange.



LOL
My grandparents (the cool ones- Pop and Oma) never let us pay for anything.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not partying. We're playing WOW of course. I get breaks so I thought I would drop in. Earlier I didn't know what we were doing. He invited others, I was the only one to show up. We decided to play WOW.



huh....well I guess that's better than nothing.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> huh....well I guess that's better than nothing.



It's better than watching the Falcons lose which was the plan before this.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> My grandparents (the cool ones- Pop and Oma) never let us pay for anything.



My dads parents are like that.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's better than watching the Falcons lose which was the plan before this.



Not near as good as watching the Chargers win


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not near as good as watching the Chargers win



shut it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> shut it.



You're just jealous.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're just jealous.



Yes I am. Dang it.


----------



## Aurora

Only 1 hr 50 min left here till New Years......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Only 1 hr 50 min left here till New Years......



I'm here. Where is the rest of our hive family?


----------



## Aeson

So what is the 527 family doing tonight?


----------



## Heckler

I'll be hanging around.


----------



## Aeson

Welcome to the party Heckler.


----------



## Heckler

So did someone bring the horns and funny hats?


----------



## Aeson

Looks like your avatar is already wearing the funny hat.


----------



## Aeson

This will be a real lame party if we are the only ones here.


----------



## Heckler

How 'bout that, so it is.  

Now you need one.


----------



## Aeson

Let's see what I can find.


----------



## Heckler

I'd forgotten Dick Clark had had a stroke.  His voice just freaked me out.

Still looks like he did on American Bandstand, though.


----------



## Aeson

Best party hat I could find. If I looked much longer I wouldn't need it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Uh..._his_ avatar has horns.


----------



## Aeson

I thought that after the stroke he wouldn't be back. I think he may be a Lich.


----------



## Aeson

Party hat and horns, not bad.


----------



## Heckler

I think he's more vampire than lich.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Y'know, I scour the internet for conversations about boobies, and here I basically missed out on one here.

(or two...or four...depending upon what we're counting)


----------



## Aeson

That would explain only seeing him at night.


----------



## Aeson

We aim to please, Danny. CM has many more conversations about boobies. NTL actually has pics of boobies. Some belonging to the male and female members of the site.


----------



## Heckler

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Y'know, I scour the internet for conversations about boobies, and here I basically missed out on one here.
> 
> (or two...or four...depending upon what we're counting)





You have to scour?  You can't swing a dead cat on the internet without hitting some boobies.


----------



## Aeson

Danny, you still have sometime before 12 right? I think your in Texas. What time is it there? I can never remember.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> So what is the 527 family doing tonight?



I have been watching old House episodes on my DVR and DShai is playing Bard's Tale.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'd forgotten Dick Clark had had a stroke.  His voice just freaked me out.
> 
> Still looks like he did on American Bandstand, though.



Nah, I think he is looking older. FOr like 20 years he never aged and all of a sudden he almost looks his age.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Y'know, I scour the internet for conversations about boobies, and here I basically missed out on one here.
> 
> (or two...or four...depending upon what we're counting)



We aim to please.


----------



## Aeson

I'm glad you made it. It was a total cockfest here.

Am I allowed to say the word, fest?


----------



## Heckler

The ball is moving!!!


----------



## Aeson

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heckler

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Aurora

Happy New Year!


----------



## Aurora

I guess I am a couple minutes later than everyone else. Teehee


----------



## Aeson

Better late than never. You had someone to kiss at midnight.


----------



## Heckler

Yeah, she doesn't have a funny hat, though.


----------



## Aeson

It would mess up her hair.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Since NYC had its ball movement...

Happy Year of the Wildebeest!


----------



## Aurora

I didn't have enough time to find a hat....


----------



## Aeson

I think Danny may have done more than kiss someone at 12.


----------



## Aurora

Ryan Seacrest is cheesy. He seems to do a lot of this kind of crap. Is he even a star anymore or does he just host things? Did he ever do anything other than host things?


----------



## Aeson

He got his start as a DJ here in Atlanta. He has forgotten his home and embraced Hollyweird.


----------



## Aeson

That's a sexy outfit Fergie's wearing. Would look better with a funny hat.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ryan Seacrest is cheesy.




Agreed.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> He seems to do a lot of this kind of crap. Is he even a star anymore or does he just host things?




This implies he was, at some point, a star.  And I believe he justs hosts things.




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Did he ever do anything other than host things?




Don't be too hard on him.  One could say the same thing about Dick Clark.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> This implies he was, at some point, a star.  And I believe he justs hosts things.



Looks like he started on the radio in Atlanta.

Edit: Well, Aeson beat me to it.


----------



## Aeson

Oh Boy I likes me some Meatloaf.


----------



## Heckler

Right.  He hosted a radio show.


----------



## Aeson

I remember heearing him. I never thought he was all that special


----------



## Aeson

There are fireworks and people getting drunk on WOW.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh Boy I likes me some Meatloaf.





How did get from Ryan Seacrest to Meatloaf?


----------



## Aeson

Meatloaf should be one of the performers.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Meatloaf should be one of the performers.




Oopsie.  I didn't know that.

"Paradise by the Dashboard Lights"

Best

Song

Evar!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are fireworks and people getting drunk on WOW.



That's.......pathetic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

A correction: Apparently, balls are dropping all over the Eastern time zone...must be mass puberty!


----------



## Aeson

Man that girl with Meatloaf is HAWT.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> A correction: Apparently, balls are dropping all over the Eastern time zone...must be mass puberty!



Atlanta drops a giant peach. So far no one named James has riden it.









James and the Giant Peach. Get it?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's.......pathetic.



It's the only place the children that play can "get drunk" and act like baffoons.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Atlanta drops a giant peach. So far no one named James has riden it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and the Giant Peach. Get it?



Yes dear, we get it. LOL 

_Oh, and it's ridden...._


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes dear, we get it. LOL
> 
> _Oh, and it's ridden...._



I left out a letter, sorry. I don't alway proof read before I hit send.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

So, what you're saying is that this James person is apparently much like Steve Miller, Sir Mix-a-lot and PUSA in their love of giant "peaches?"


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I left out a letter, sorry. I don't alway proof read before I hit send.



*mwah*


----------



## Aurora

I don't understand a word Fergie says.....her music blows.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> So, what you're saying is that this James person is apparently much like Steve Miller, Sir Mix-a-lot and PUSA in their love of giant "peaches?"



Yup.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't understand a word Fergie says.....her music blows.



I agree.


----------



## Aurora

Your avatar frightens me Aeson. I liked the headless horseman better. Even Morpheus is better than this one. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Night hive!


----------



## Aeson

I tried to find a funny hat. It didn't work out. I'm going to another avatar. 

Night Aurora. I'm going to wait for Mega to wish him a happy new year.


----------



## Aeson

I think I will embrace my inner Han Solo.


----------



## Heckler

'night 'Rora.


----------



## Heckler

I'm done for the night, too.  See ya later.


----------



## Jdvn1

Some recent news:

After being gaming groupless for quite a while, I randomly played a pick-up game of Call of Cthulhu. Sooo much fun! I mean, my party was pretty stupid and almost killed themselves, but it was so funny!

Also, due to my girlfriend visiting familiy in a different state, we were unable to spend New Year's together. So, I got the idea to celebrate _Chinese_ New Year with her (Feb 18!). I don't know much about Chinese New Year, though I plan on doing some research. Anyone have any ideas/comments?


----------



## Aeson

Wear a funny hat with horns. That always impreses the ladies or scares them.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning lads and lasses!

Back from my vacation and at work early to troubleshoot a motherboard boot sequence. Am stumped. But thought I would pop in and say hello to everyone at least.


----------



## Aeson

Happy New Year Myc. You missed a great party last night. Aurora and Heckler got drunk and danced nekked on the table. Lucky for them it wasn't at the same time.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA! Got it! (The OS is loading, in other words ... whew.)

New Year's parties, eh?  Hmm ... ah well. Snooze ya lose, as they say. No partying for me. I just slept.


----------



## Aeson

Why are you working today anyway? It is a world wide holiday. Your boss should be ashamed.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why are you working today anyway? It is a world wide holiday. Your boss should be ashamed.




Nah ... moreso volunteer stuff on my part. He didn't "make" me. My work is only a few miles walk from where I live so it is not far.

Also wanted to plug back into the swing of things in the office. Hey, what can I say? I love my job. 

Edit: btw ... I like the new avatar.


----------



## Aeson

The one I picked for the party Aurora said was scary. I had to change it. I scare the girls enough. That's why my avatar isn't a pic of myself.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> A correction: Apparently, balls are dropping all over the Eastern time zone...must be mass puberty!





LOL

That
Is
So
Wrong!

LOL


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Atlanta drops a giant peach. So far no one named James has riden it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Give another Smirnoff and maybe he will.....


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> So, what you're saying is that this James person is apparently much like Steve Miller, Sir Mix-a-lot and PUSA in their love of giant "peaches?"





SWEET!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't understand a word Fergie says.....her music blows.




and so does she.   Read it as you wish to.

Music is catchy although.


----------



## Aeson

Happy New Year, Mega. I expected you to come back last night. How did babysitting go?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Happy New Year Myc. You missed a great party last night. Aurora and Heckler got drunk and danced nekked on the table. Lucky for them it wasn't at the same time.





video feed?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nah ... moreso volunteer stuff on my part. He didn't "make" me. My work is only a few miles walk from where I live so it is not far.
> 
> Also wanted to plug back into the swing of things in the office. Hey, what can I say? I love my job.
> 
> Edit: btw ... I like the new avatar.





brown noser


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> video feed?



You're on dial-up. You couldn't watch even if we had a video. Aurora threatned bodily harm if I showed it to anyone.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Happy New Year, Mega. I expected you to come back last night. How did babysitting go?




Denise was drunk but within control.  Her daughter fell asleep at 10:30 but woke up just in time at 11:58.  Both boys up.

I really really really wanted to kill the oldest boy and Denise for that matter.   He is very intelligent and hyper.  Her favorite method of addressing this is volume.  LOUD volume.  I had a splitting headache by 9pm.

Wife was VERY drunk.  She spilt more than she drank.   Suffering from the hangover even now.  Son had a good time trading Poke'mon cards.  Daughter became grumpy for last few hours.  Wife and Denise talked about a taboo subject that involves her.  She is taking it personally.  Wife just needed another adult to talk to about it.


The ride home was HELL!   Sheets of ice with running water on it.  Normal drive from Denise's house is 25-35 minutes.  Took over 1 hour and even then I was going too fast for the conditions.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're on dial-up. You couldn't watch even if we had a video. Aurora threatned bodily harm if I showed it to anyone.




I have friends whom could burn it onto DVD's.  There is money to be made here.... if only from her for it NOT to be shown.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> The one I picked for the party Aurora said was scary. I had to change it. I scare the girls enough. That's why my avatar isn't a pic of myself.





You mean you don't look like Han Solo?


----------



## megamania

While at the store working I found out the State Police closed off the roads in Arlington within 30 minutes of mine driving/sliding through.  Like I said-  a ride from Hell.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I have friends whom could burn it onto DVD's.  There is money to be made here.... if only from her for it NOT to be shown.



The video is mostly of Heckler so I think people will be paying us to stop showing it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We can go down the list of names men have for breasts. I of course like boobies myself. "Woohoo boobies" is something I say when I see them.




I am a bad influence on you Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> While at the store working I found out the State Police closed off the roads in Arlington within 30 minutes of mine driving/sliding through.  Like I said-  a ride from Hell.



You should be glad they did it after you went through. You didn't have to stay where you were.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> The video is mostly of Heckler so I think people will be paying us to stop showing it.





sigh... not as much personal intertainment but there is still money to be made.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I am a bad influence on you Aeson.



I was a pervert long before meeting you.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> You mean you don't look like Han Solo?



I have the dark hair. That's about it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should be glad they did it after you went through. You didn't have to stay where you were.




Especially since she was back in Bennington and most of my friends live in NY or Bennington.  Few to none in Arlington.  Just the gamers.


----------



## Aeson

The Gator Bowl is about to start with my Georgia Tech Yellow Jackets. GO JACKETS!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was a pervert long before meeting you.




I was born Perverted.

I still remember some of the first movie I ever saw.  I was three years old.

Debbie does Washington DC.



Not a lie.  That was my first movie.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Happy New Year Myc. You missed a great party last night. Aurora and Heckler got drunk and danced nekked on the table. Lucky for them it wasn't at the same time.



Hey! Quit spreading rumors about me! Aurora did no such thing! Besides, with the meds I am currently on, I am not allowed to drink.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I was born Perverted.
> 
> I still remember some of the first movie I ever saw.  I was three years old.
> 
> Debbie does Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lie.  That was my first movie.



That was back when they showed X rated movies in the same theater as other movies.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I was born Perverted.
> 
> I still remember some of the first movie I ever saw.  I was three years old.
> 
> Debbie does Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lie.  That was my first movie.



Nice. I don't remember what my first movie was.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> While at the store working I found out the State Police closed off the roads in Arlington within 30 minutes of mine driving/sliding through.  Like I said-  a ride from Hell.



You guys must have some pretty bad weather.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey! Quit spreading rumors about me! Aurora did no such thing! Besides, with the meds I am currently on, I am not allowed to drink.



Dang, the jig is up. I was in fact making it all up.


----------



## Aeson

First movie I remember was The Empire Strikes Back. If doesn't set someone up to be a Star Wars geek I don't know what does.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> First movie I remember was The Empire Strikes Back. If doesn't set someone up to be a Star Wars geek I don't know what does.



LOL

I don't think I saw any of the movies before I was a teenager. My dad isn't that big of a Star Wars fan. (tragic, I know)


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if anyone noticed but it seems ENW and CM were down for a few minutes. I was going to go into withdrawls.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone noticed but it seems ENW and CM were down for a few minutes. I was going to go into withdrawls.



Lucky I wasn't here for it. I would have. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I don't think I saw any of the movies before I was a teenager. My dad isn't that big of a Star Wars fan. (tragic, I know)



I do remember this more than the movie. We got home and it was dark. A plane flew over head and my dad pointed and said "Hey look, it's the Millenium Falcon." I was a gullable kid and stared.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Lucky I wasn't here for it. I would have. LOL



I thought I might actually have to talk to someone here at home.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do remember this more than the movie. We got home and it was dark. A plane flew over head and my dad pointed and said "Hey look, it's the Millenium Falcon." I was a gullable kid and stared.



That's cute.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought I might actually have to talk to someone here at home.



Heaven forbid.


----------



## Aeson

Jim Mora has been fired by the Falcons.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Jim Mora has been fired by the Falcons.



I figured that would happen.


----------



## Aeson

Where has Fru been? He disappeared.


----------



## Aurora

He's prolly hung over.


----------



## Mycanid

Up and going! Ahh ... nothing like solving a troubleshooting and getting the silly rig up and about. 

Hmm ... I see there has been a flurry of activity since I was gone....


----------



## Aurora

Hello Mycanid! Happy New Year. I trust your vacation went well?


----------



## Aeson

Fru doesn't drink. At least I don't think he does.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Mycanid! Happy New Year. I trust your vacation went well?




YES! Wow ... I haven't had that restful and peaceful a vacation since ... umm ... hmm.... Late April/early May of 1999!

Nice to see my folks too.

Am I glad I decided to talk along my journal! I had quite a few things to scribble down, even though I was there for only a few days.

Woulda been nice to see Fru at the airport for a little while (I had "lag time" before heading out to the place I'd meet my folks and before hopping on the plane on my return journey too) ... but that's the way things go sometimes.

I discovered while there that the place has a sizeable web site too: http://www.stanthonysmonastery.org/

I am listening to one of their music cd's right now. Very nice stuff. Peaceful.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru doesn't drink. At least I don't think he does.



I a pretty sure he does. Don't you remember his post going off about how much he had had to drink....oh right, that was a post outside of the hive. So you didn't read it. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I a pretty sure he does. Don't you remember his post going off about how much he had had to drink....oh right, that was a post outside of the hive. So you didn't read it. LOL



That's right. He's a lush. 

There are forums outside the hive? Say it ain't so.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was back when they showed X rated movies in the same theater as other movies.





Drive - In theatre


----------



## megamania

I'm back.  Wife called her friend and cut me off without warning.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't know if anyone noticed but it seems ENW and CM were down for a few minutes. I was going to go into withdrawls.




Okay-  maybe the wife wasn't the culprit.  But she did use the phone while I was away.  Also worked on my Cleric 18.


----------



## Aurora

Did you visit the Monastery or stay at it Mycanid? It is beautiful.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys must have some pretty bad weather.





Tempertures hovered at 32 for several hours as it rained.  Some areas froze, some didn't.  As the night went on, it warned up.  It was 35 when we reached home while it was 28 in Bennington.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Tempertures hovered at 32 for several hours as it rained.  Some areas froze, some didn't.  As the night went on, it warned up.  It was 35 when we reached home while it was 28 in Bennington.



That's not too terrible then.


----------



## megamania

If I remember right, FRU made the mistake of mixing like 5 different kinds of alcohol.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's not too terrible then.




What made it hell was there spots of ice, some a few feet others several car lengths long and all were submerged in water with heavy rainfall...at night....tired....with a drunken wife that was crashing...HARD.


But everything is okay now.

Even thinking about going to see a movie.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> If I remember right, FRU made the mistake of mixing like 5 different kinds of alcohol.



that is asking for trouble and almost guaranteeing a worship session to the porcelain god.


----------



## megamania

I have never had a hangover.


Course I have only drank twice where I could've gotten one.  I'm special that way.


----------



## megamania

Wow.  Looking at my Cleric's 8th level spells and it looks bad for the group.  

Heat Drain  18d6 cold damage and that 18d6 goes to healing the caster!

Storm Rage  Fly within a storm, high winds to block missiles and 9d6 Lightning with NO SAVE for 9 rounds.....   I hope I read that wrong.


----------



## megamania

Still building it but here it is so far....

FIXER TEN
WARFORGED 			INIT +1   SP 30   AC21   (TO16 FT20 ) AL LN CR 18  HD 18d8+36 (120)
MED CONSTRUCT CLERIC 18	SAVES  F+13  R+7  W+15      S14  D12  C14  I14  W18  C18
ATTACKS / DAM		Short Sword+5    melee +20/+15/+10   1d6+7   crit  20 x2
				OR Slam Att  +15 melee  1d4+1  20x2
FULL ROUND			Short Sword+5    melee +20/+15/+10   1d6+7   crit  20 x2
				Slam Att  +15/+10/+5 melee  1d4+1  20x2
BASE ATT:			+13/+8/+3    /   +15
ARMOR			21 (+1 DEX,  +5 MITHRIL, +5 Enhance )
SPEC ATT			Spells
SPEC QUA			Living Construct-  no sleep, no food, no breath 
Immune to poison, paral, disease, energy drain
				Can not heal normally      Heal spells = ½ bonus.  Repair = full
				Armor = Light Fortification.  25% to avoid a sneak attack or critical
FACE / REACH			5x5 / 5
SKILLS				84pts
FEATS				7 feats    Mithril Body
TREASURE			nada	Short Sword+5
LANGUAGE			Celestrial, Common, Infernal
BOOK / PAGE			MM III page 190  PHB 3.5
NOTES 3.5			0=6 1=6 2=6 3=6 4=6 5=5 6=5 7=4 8=4 9=3		DC 10+WIS+SpLv
			DEATH DOMAIN	DEATH TOUCH (SU): 1/day  Touch Attack  Roll 18d6.  
If this is higher than CURRENT Hit Points of touched creature it dies  NO SAVE
WARFORGED DOMAIN   COMMAND WARFORED (SU): 7/day as per Commanding
Undead
CAPS = PHB and Domain Spell      Non-Caps = Spell Comp
Light (x2)  Mending 
Minor repair (x4)   1HP

REPAIR LIGHT DAMAGE(x5)  1d8+5
Sign	+4 to Init Check
DEATHKNELL  Kill a dying creature and heal 1d8 temp HP, +2 STR and +1 Caster Level
Diefic Vengeance 	5d6 damage
Frost Breath (x4)    9d4 Cold damage 

STONE CONSTRUCT  DR 10 / Adam
Aid, Mass +1 attt, +1 vs Fear 1d8+15 HP
Dark Fire (x3)  9d6  touch or thrown
Slashing Darkness  Ray attack  9d8 Dam

REPAIR CRITICAL  4d8+18
Hypothermia (x3)  18d6 cold damage plus fatigue
Shield of Faith, Mass (x2)  +3 AC or higher to allies

CONSTRUCT ENERGY WARD  Constructs only Immune to one set Energy type.
Dragon Breath (x5)	15ft Cone 9d8 Cold Damage

IRON CONSTRUCT  DR 15 / Adam  50% off Acid and Fire attacks
Comet Fall (x4)  15d6 damage and possibly knocked prone

CONSTRUCT ESSENCE, MASS LESSER  Many Constructs get CONSTRUCT spell effects Att
Radiate Assault x3)  18d6 damage plus stun

TOTAL REPAIR  180 HP to any one Construct
Heat Drain (x2)  18d6 damage.  You heal the damage done
Storm Rage  Fly High Winds and Lightning 9d6 a rd 18 rds and NO SAVE

WAIL OF THE BANSHEE   115 ft  18 creatures within 40ft spread.  FORT DC 23
Awaken Construct (x2)


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you visit the Monastery or stay at it Mycanid? It is beautiful.




I stayed in it. They have HUGE guest facilities. The property they have is quite large as well. My mom and my dad also stayed within the confines itself. They decided to go there for their "Christmas vacation" from work (my dad is retired, but my mom works at the local college) ... of course it is also a bit warmer in Arizona than an island off of southern Alaska, and my dad likes the sun and the warmth. So I went to spend a few days with them and do a little "r&r" too.

Yes ... it IS beautiful indeed. 

It seems all of you enjoyed yourselves over the "break" as well! Err ... some in ways that had more reprecussions than others perhaps?  I hope all is well with you all in the aftermath, yes? And that the Christmas time was as wonderful for you as it was for me!


----------



## Aurora

Sounds like it was a nice trip. Our holidays were very nice. DShai doesnt have to go back to work till Wed. so we still have a bit of vacation left


----------



## megamania

Well....its 4pm and the kids are screaming for Heroclix.   Gotta go.  I may return tonight.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sounds like it was a nice trip. Our holidays were very nice. DShai doesnt have to go back to work till Wed. so we still have a bit of vacation left





It took the death of an ex-president but enjoy your extended vacation.


'course as the mom... you don't really get a vacation do you?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> It took the death of an ex-president but enjoy your extended vacation.
> 
> 
> 'course as the mom... you don't really get a vacation do you?



not really


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Well....its 4pm and the kids are screaming for Heroclix.   Gotta go.  I may return tonight.




GO get em Mega!   

lolol!!

I hope you have a very restful time the next few days.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 'course as the mom... you don't really get a vacation do you?




My mom tells me that she only begins to feel as if there were a vacation when the kids were out of college and on their own. But even then she still has "relapses" of "momness". One of those things hardwired into the system I suppose.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My mom tells me that she only begins to feel as if there were a vacation when the kids were out of college and on their own. But even then she still has "relapses" of "momness". One of those things hardwired into the system I suppose.



I can see that happenning.


----------



## Mycanid

So Aurora ... how was YOUR Christmas, etc.?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So Aurora ... how was YOUR Christmas, etc.?



It was good. Spent time with family. Got a few nice gifts. Ate way too much yummy food. The usual.


----------



## Mycanid

I am glad it went well ma'am. 

But ... your speaking of "way too much yummy food" reminds me that I should go grab a bite to eat.

I'll be back in a while. C'yall later.


----------



## Aeson

I've eaten enough in the last week to last a few weeks. I think I should hibernate for awhile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Long time no post.

Whats happening hive?


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, it's late in the day, though not in the year, so 'Happy New Year!'


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, it's late in the day, though not in the year, so 'Happy New Year!'



Right back at you!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Long time no post.
> 
> Whats happening hive?




Been doing stuff with friends: cards on Friday, dnd on Saturday, and boardgames on Sunday.  Today I've been watching Babylon 5.  Man there's a lot of episodes to this series.  Taking me forever to get through it.

Also writing while I watch it, though admittedly I haven't been writing MUCH, but it's still better than nothing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What are you writing? Thesis?


----------



## Steve Jung

Happy New year, ladies and gentlemen of the Hive.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> GO get em Mega!
> 
> lolol!!
> 
> I hope you have a very restful time the next few days.




Well, after several hours of game play I return victorious.  But it is getting harder each time.

As usual, I KO a few members of each team whom then team up on me.  400pts vs 200pts.

This time I went with explosion and mind possession team vs Timmy's AIM team with Hobgoblin and Sabretooth and Cathy's team of Wasp, Viper and Boomboom.  

sob- they KO'd Cyclops from my team!


How goes it gang?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Long time no post.
> 
> Whats happening hive?





Heroclixing with the kids.   Now fighting with them to take their baths.  School returns tommorrow.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are you writing? Thesis?





Life Story?


----------



## megamania

Anyone around.


----------



## megamania

Guess not.   I'll be back later (warning you now) after I work on my game some more.


----------



## megamania

Wow.  It is really quiet here.   Everuone still tired from being up so late last night?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nah...but I have a bunch of family here right now...


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Nah...but I have a bunch of family here right now...



that is always fun.

I just woke up from a nap and am headed back to bed in a few.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are you writing? Thesis?




No, just a story, something for fun.  I like to write.  Something I've always done, an enjoyable past time.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> that is always fun.
> 
> I just woke up from a nap and am headed back to bed in a few.



I wish I were you sometimes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wear a funny hat with horns. That always impreses the ladies or scares them.



 I'll try to keep that in mind.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning fellow hivers.  How's things today? Amazingly balmy in this neck of the woods for this time of the year. But I am not complaining too much!

Dog Moon - I know exactly what you mean. I also love to write. For maself, I mostly do "journaling", that is, I keep a diary, occasionally write a little poetry (nothing to rave about quality wise) and enjoy hand writing letters. Somehow the physical process of dragging the pen across the paper has something more to it for me rather than typing.

Mega - Ahhh ... the Hobgoblin. He was probably my favorite Marvel villian. Dunno why - just always liked him. Did you ever play the old Marvel game put out by TSR? Or Villians and Vigilantes?

Jdvn and Danny - two Texans I haven't heard from in a while ... long time no see!


----------



## Aeson

Is the hive alive? The Holidays are over. It's time to come back home and talk to us.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is the hive alive? The Holidays are over. It's time to come back home and talk to us.




Ooojeevahseengrabhaveekolah oon Solo!

Huh huh huh huh huh....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ooojeevahseengrabhaveekolah oon Solo!
> 
> Huh huh huh huh huh....



What's that? I know that laugh.


Hey, Jabba. Look, Jabba, I was just on my way
to pay you back, but I got a little
sidetracked. It's not my fault.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning sir Aeson. 

How are you doing today, eh? Back at work? Able to have another day of quiet due to recent events in America? Relaxing with 4 pieces of buttered cinnamon raisin toast and a nice hot cup of coffee (perhaps with a dash of egg nog left over from the holidays)?

Or perhaps frolicking with the "Nine ladies dancing"? Today being the "ninth day of Christmas" after all. Now where ARE all those silly birds?  :\


----------



## Aeson

I am back at work. No dancing ladies. The county is cracking down on those. The toast and some tea sounds nice but alas that is not happening either. 

Back to the grind for me. 3 days off is not enough. It doesn't help that I have a D&D game on Sunday. This week will drag out because I can't wait for Sunday.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mega - Ahhh ... the Hobgoblin. He was probably my favorite Marvel villian. Dunno why - just always liked him. Did you ever play the old Marvel game put out by TSR? Or Villians and Vigilantes?




No I have not.  It was actually this game that kept me away from gaming for a while.  I sat in on a game for a whole 5 minutes once.   It was all about who was going to do what with She-Hulk.  Turned me off of role playing games.


I did play Champions quite a bit however.  Even found a loophole in the system (not hard to do) that made my Psi-borg extremely effective.


----------



## Aeson

So what were they going to do with She-Hulk? Bench press cars? Man hole cover fresbie?


----------



## megamania

I have today and tommorrow off from the store.  In those two days I need to finish my Storyhour updates, NPCs for Saturday and build a closet in our bedroom.   Busy week.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Back to the grind for me. 3 days off is not enough. It doesn't help that I have a D&D game on Sunday. This week will drag out because I can't wait for Sunday.




Yes ... I know what you mean.

I would love some buttered cinnamon raisin toast myself. Don't have any at present.  :\  But I think I WILL go make myself a cup of coffee! Hmm. No egg nog though. Oh well.

Tell me ... are the days after the "Christmas rush" and aftermath busy at all? That is, as compared to the rest of the year. Or do things die down somewhat?

What are you playing on Sunday coming? A DM or a player? Has it been going for a while now?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> So what were they going to do with She-Hulk? Bench press cars? Man hole cover fresbie?





rhymes with scrape.


----------



## megamania

There was Thor, Hercules, Namor and someone even suggested playing Hulk.


I was not impressed and suddenly remembered something I had to do and left.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> No I have not.  It was actually this game that kept me away from gaming for a while.  I sat in on a game for a whole 5 minutes once.   It was all about who was going to do what with She-Hulk.  Turned me off of role playing games.
> 
> I did play Champions quite a bit however.  Even found a loophole in the system (not hard to do) that made my Psi-borg extremely effective.




Oh man ... what a drag.    Too many graphic novels readers I take it. Yeesh. I know exactly what you mean about ruining the rpg thing with such nonsense. Phooey!

I was aware of the Champions game, I think I may even have rolled up a character for it. Somehow, though, it never caught with our group. The DC game and GURPS superheroes didn't either. It was only V&V and the Marvel game that did. Go figure.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tell me ... are the days after the "Christmas rush" and aftermath busy at all? That is, as compared to the rest of the year. Or do things die down somewhat?
> 
> What are you playing on Sunday coming? A DM or a player? Has it been going for a while now?




Without snow Southern Vermont's economy is suffering greatly.  My hours have been cut from 32 to 24 at the store.   Not good.

I know this was aimed at Aeson but I'll answer also.   I am a DM on every other Saturday.  We play Eberron.  The campaign began 2 1/2 years ago.  One member is 16th level and the rest are 13 or 14th level.  They are about to discover the secret of Wargorged creations and Cannith's darker secret of creating Warforged.... in secret.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> rhymes with scrape.



I thought it would go down a sexual road. I didn't know it would go that direction.


----------



## megamania

I had several really neat Champions characters.

The Game
Super Strength
Spider Climb
Explosive hand blasts
The hook-  Think Jonny Bravo from the Cartoon network.   "Do the monkey dance"

Megamania (there has to be one in every game system)
Psi-borg.  Based on HARD Corps from Valiant comics.  He had a micro computer implanted into his brain.  Through this computer, he could download one defensive and one offensive power at a time.   Sometimes he had super strength and Flight.   Sometimes Ray Beams and Superspeed.   My favorite-  Delayed Explosive blasts and Intangibility.

I blew up many a building with that combo.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Without snow Southern Vermont's economy is suffering greatly.  My hours have been cut from 32 to 24 at the store.   Not good.
> 
> I know this was aimed at Aeson but I'll answer also.   I am a DM on every other Saturday.  We play Eberron.  The campaign began 2 1/2 years ago.  One member is 16th level and the rest are 13 or 14th level.  They are about to discover the secret of Wargorged creations and Cannith's darker secret of creating Warforged.... in secret.




Snow causes Vermont's economy to suffer? How so? Skiing places less ... effective?

Sounds good rpg wise though. I have never played Eberron - never was really interested. But many I know simply love the setting.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought it would go down a sexual road. I didn't know it would go that direction.




Keep in mind this was a bunch (12 kids) of 10-16 year olds.  If the store manager had any idea what they doing I would like to think he would have stopped it.   But considering the amount of money those kids dropped.....I am not really sure.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... I know what you mean.
> 
> I would love some buttered cinnamon raisin toast myself. Don't have any at present.  :\  But I think I WILL go make myself a cup of coffee! Hmm. No egg nog though. Oh well.
> 
> Tell me ... are the days after the "Christmas rush" and aftermath busy at all? That is, as compared to the rest of the year. Or do things die down somewhat?
> 
> What are you playing on Sunday coming? A DM or a player? Has it been going for a while now?



We had hoped for some folks to come in to return stuff. I had a few but not many. It should slow down some until Mothers Day. 

I was the DM. I stepped down. I didn't have the time to prepare. I am a player now. When I switched it was mid adventure so I played the now DM's characters. I will introduce my character this weekend. I'm thinking of calling him Aeson.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Snow causes Vermont's economy to suffer? How so? Skiing places less ... effective?
> 
> Sounds good rpg wise though. I have never played Eberron - never was really interested. But many I know simply love the setting.





There is no snow to ski on.  100's of thousands of travelers used to drive through Bennington county to reach the ski places.  They are not here.


I love eberron if only -
1- It was extremely similiar to the homebrew I was developing already
2- Encourages over the top game styles 
3- Fairly solid game world so long as you are wary of the different writers with the books.
Some read over the material closely and some don't.   I suspect that is the case with all published game worlds of that size.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We had hoped for some folks to come in to return stuff. I had a few but not many. It should slow down some until Mothers Day.
> 
> I was the DM. I stepped down. I didn't have the time to prepare. I am a player now. When I switched it was mid adventure so I played the now DM's characters. I will introduce my character this weekend. I'm thinking of calling him Aeson.




Is it a published campaign world or homebrew?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I had several really neat Champions characters.




From the Marvel Universe I had ... Mycanid! In fact that is where the whole catalyst for the screen name and the avatar come from, although of course I do really like the DnD creature too. I also had a fellow named Quarterstaff (sorta a combat mage who had a staff of eldritch energy and who did his magic through the staff), the Apparition (basically a super powered ninja sort who could walk through walls), Reflex ( something a 'la Speed Demon), and then there was Origami (yes, very similiar to the Marvel fella who popped up - although mine was from 1987! I claim copyright!   ).

From Villians and Vigilantes the main one I can remember was Mistic - someone who had a magical being dwelling within him (kinda like the Venom suit, except that when it manifested it was as if the hero was enshrouded in mist). I REALLY liked playing this hero. He had flight, increased strength, a sort of telekinesis (a 'la the mist), and flame powers ... hmm. I thought I had his stats around here somewhere....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Is it a published campaign world or homebrew?



It's the Shackled City Adventure Path in Forgotten Realms. We've been playing for almost 1 1/2 years and only 7-8 level. We mostly play once a month but sometimes twice.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> We had hoped for some folks to come in to return stuff. I had a few but not many. It should slow down some until Mothers Day.
> 
> I was the DM. I stepped down. I didn't have the time to prepare. I am a player now. When I switched it was mid adventure so I played the now DM's characters. I will introduce my character this weekend. I'm thinking of calling him Aeson.




Sure! Why not? Aeson is a good DnD'ish name, I think.  Already have the character prepared and everything, eh? May I ask what level, race, etc.? And what the adventure is about? Oh ... wait ... I see it is Shackled City. Well, how about the character?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 2- Encourages over the top game styles




Hmm ... what do you mean by this?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sure! Why not? Aeson is a good DnD'ish name, I think.  Already have the character prepared and everything, eh? May I ask what level, race, etc.? And what the adventure is about? Oh ... wait ... I see it is Shackled City. Well, how about the character?



I'm still working on the character. He will be an elf, either a duskblade or beguiler. I may try to play one this week and one the next time. I think the classes can be close enough that I can interchange them with out messing things up. My characters evolve as I begin playing them. The concept I start out with may not be the one I finish with. 

My most infamous character is Quintin. He started out as a humble half-elf mage/thief. He became the most hated and despised member of the party. Quintin started to lust for power and influence. A ring that he thought should be his started his downward spiral. He tried several times to steal it from the Paladin in the party. Quintin did numerous things against the party. The DM used me as a mole. At one time Quintin was working for The Kingdom of Cormyr, The Zhenterium and a Dragon Cult.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what do you mean by this?




Here is an example from waaaay back....

The players were tricked by a decietful triple agent playing two halves of Cannith against each other and Kim Elderich, a rich dwarven adventurer.  They all but one imprisoned on a ship and sent "home".  They knew they were not ever going to reach home since they were not on the list of prisoners.  So, how to escape...?

EBERRON
01/01/05
SEGMENT 032
STORMS OF DECIET

The two guards were very used to this kind of storm.  The rise and fall.  The rocking.  Even the vibration of crashing into waves and walls of the swells.  Boddynoc was not.

What set him off was not the weather.  It was looking at the bald human next to him whom was green.  The barbarian next to him ate something green.  From across the cells a smell of something worse was rising.  It was a storm.  A bad one.  Boddynoc had heard of such storms.  Even when overhearing a House Lyrandar member was aboard didn’t help his unease however.  This Dragonmarked House controlled weather and thus was greatly involving in agriculture and …trade.  Especially sea trade.  They could influence the very weather.  However, there was a limit and Boddynoc was certain this storm exceeded that limit.  In a perverse way, he was glad the captain was going to die with him.

His negative introverted thoughts are interrupted by the rage of the barbarian next to him.  He is convinced the ship is going down and he wants free.  The guards do little as the ship swells.  They merely steady themselves and wait it out.

Then Boddynoc picks up on something.  It is not the warforged playing mindgames with the monk.  Nor is it the frightened barbarian next to him.  No –something he can hear.  After each thooming thud of the ship falling back into the water something else is striking the ship.  Something nearby.  Boddynoc, now with something to interest him sits upright and pays attention to everything happening around him.  He spots the food brought to them long ago.  The creature across from him has a clay plate and carefully has broken it to create a sharp edged stabbing weapon.  The far warforged is looking at the bars carefully.  He sees they are attached to the wooden hull and floor using large heavy and strong spikes.  The guards are also watching a vent more carefully than before.  Then looking carefully, it is just a vent-  There is a large holding cell there.  Something big and possibly dangerous is within an enclosed holding cell.   

Suddenly, Boddynoc has new insight –maybe there can be a way out.  If these people will not give up yet- why should he.  After all- he is a gnome damn it. 

The creature across from Boddynoc gives up on the idea of slicing up a guard.  The bastards are keeping a good distance from him.  He gets up and the chains hang heavily on his arms and upper body.  Still, it seems to be thinking of something.  Even the warforged that rarely moves turns to him.   

“RAAAARRRRGH!” and he rushes the bars.  WHAM!  And he stumbles back a few steps.  The guards glare at him as if that was enough to silence it.

“RRRAAAARGH!” and he rushes the bars again and strikes it even as thunder crashes overhead creating an eerie moment of silence.

The warforged stands up and looks over head.  A bolt has been broken!  He calls out to the creature- but the storm makes it impossible to hear.  He motions for him to do it again.

Boddynoc has no idea what is going on.  But still- the warforged is alert and seems to note everything that happens and suddenly has an idea or thought of action.  Maybe he knows something that eludes him.  Boddynoc watches with intense emotions.

BOOOOOOM!  A board cracks within the secret holding cell.  Suddenly the guards look panicked.  They are ignoring the Creature and warforged now.  One staggers back to a pull string and begins to yang on it several times.

BOOOOOM!…..aghhhhh! Yells Cedious as the thunders hurts his head.  He has finally made it to the top rail.  He begins to climb over when suddenly the ship pitches and he is thrown over   …again.  This makes the third time.   Someone is going to die for this.

The creature’s screams of rage hide the sound of two more bolts that break.  The creature, a warforged with adamantine plating and one of the barbarians are now charging and striking the cells in unison.  With their combined force they are breaking the bolts that hold the entire iron cage to the ship!  The other barbarian has noted a 3-inch gap that was not there before and is trying to force it wider.  A guard finally notices there is a method to the madness and goes for a crossbow.   

= be prepared to act=

“huh?!?” thinks Boddynoc.  That was from within my head.

The warforged that is aiding in the attacks on the cell thinks he saw something in the shadows in the hallway but dismisses it and goes back to pounding the cell.

BOOOOOM  another board cracks and a large pale hand reaches out and tries to wrench more boards free.  A guard fires at the hand but misses as the ship pitches again.  The guard stumbles back to the wall for support and goes to reload.  Excitement getting the better of him, Boddynoc reaches out with his magic and castes a fusion onto the armor of the guards.

[I forgot to gag him darn it!   And not all spells require use of hands   errrrr  my bad]

THROOOM! And over he goes again onto the deck.  Cedious spots the long haired youngman trying to control the ship and one crewman doing his best to secure lines and equipment.  Cedious unties himself and tries to sneak up on the man.  There is just no way to do this, thinks Cedious as he half stumbles into the man as the ship pitches forward.  He nearly losses his last meal as the ship rises and falls thirty feet!  The man is unarmed and easily taken out.  Cedious considers killing the pilot whom has seen him but notes two things-   

1- The man is too occupied controlling the ship to do anything else
2- Without this man- the ship may go down.

Let him live.at least until after the storm.

He stumbles and slides across the upper deck and nearly becomes airborne as he strikes a ballista.  He rolls and fumbles to the rail overlooking the main deck.  There he sees 6 men working their way to the stairs leading down.

Cedious smiles.  It has to be Boddynoc.  He is escaping.


 EBERRON
01/01/05
SEGMENT 033
STORMS OF DECIET

Guards from a room in the front of the cells spill out.  They have clubs and shields and find a daunting sight.  The “special” inmate is breaking free and the rest are very unruly.  They are attacking the bars in a mad rush to escape the cells and the storm struck ship.

Suddenly one guard in armor begins to scream and drops his weapon.  Steam or smoke is rising from him.  The other armored guard also begins to yell.  “Fire!  Fire!” which further panics the guards just arriving on the scene.  The words of fire cause alarm with the one barbarian whom now begins to rush the bars as the ones across from him.  The monk for being so sick suddenly lashes out at a guard and slams his head into the bars and with the other hand strikes his chin.  A sickening grind and crack can be heard as his neck snaps.  Two other guards, startled and leaning with the waves too much go too close to the revealed cell.  A large pale hand reaches out and grabs a guard and pulls his screaming body in.  It won’t fit through the eight-inch space so the body is repeatedly slammed into the boards.  After the third slam after the guard stopped screaming a board breaks and the body retreats into the cell.  Another guard suddenly finds himself bleeding from a vital organ.  He turns and sees a small figure in fine clothes behind him.  He dies.

Chaos.

Another guard gets too close to a warforged cell.  The warforged grabs at him and pulls him in.  After the third strike the body goes limp.  Meanwhile, the two armored guards are now so hot they are cooking.  One fell into a table with cards.  The flimsy paper ignites and begins to burn.  Other guards are burnt trying to save the armored guard before he stops moving.

THHOOOOOM strikes the thunder with lightning flashing.  Cedious had dropped unspotted to the Captain’s quarters and stumbles in bouncing off either side of the doorjam as the ship rocks side to side as well as too and fro.  

“Dammit Guri-  close that door!” yells the captain with his back to the door.  Cedious closes the door.

Guri meanwhile has made it to the stairs.  The ship mage is hoping to find out why the alarm cord was pulled.  He suspects it is Fracture Makker.  This serial killer is wanted in Trolanport for killing a House Sivis member.  Knowing the dwarves of Kundarak will be overseeing the sentencing of the monster; he wants to be sure it reaches there.  The bounty will be much less if it is delivered dead.  And when the dwarves of banking is involved, the reward would be great to be certain.

He stumbles down the stairs and can hear the monster bellowing mixed in with screams of pain.  Then he notices the other prisoners are attempting a breakout.  And it might work!  They have uprooted the entire cell structure.  Now they are trying to force it away from the wall to push free.  Desperate and not wanting to face what is inside, Guri decides to use their other security measure.  The guard “animal” they have within their stronghold.

“oooh caaaaptain!” says Cedious once he is close to Captain Attar.  He freezes and stops looking at his maps where he was looking for a safe port or island.  Before he can act he feels a sharp pain in his thigh.  The wild pitching of the ship is not allowing Cedious to strike his chosen lethal spots to puncture.  The captain lives but between the wildly foundering ship and the leg injury he still collapses to a knee.

“Who….how….?” he stammers.  Cedious cuts him again.

Now on all fours, the captain looks at his assailant.   “you…?   But you   …drowned….”

Cedious finishes him off and wonders where that mage went to.   “oh Guri…..where or where are you…?”

CRACK!   FFFOOOOOOOMMM!

Lightning strikes the upper mast and shatters the crow’s nest and ignites the upper most sail.  Balair fears he has lost the ship.

“An Ogre!  Who the hell puts an ogre on a ship!” yells Boddynoc once it registers whom is in the cell.

Then he sees a gnome work his way across fallen bodies of guards.  The remaining guards are trying to escape.  Unfortunately, to escape means running by the ogre.  They all rush at once.  The warforged grabs one and holds him.  The monk trips one up and tries to pin him but has a hard time since he is in the cell.  The Ogre easily grabs one and a splat of blood from inside suggests he has torn him apart.  It bellows in rage and fear again and resumes pounding at the boards and reinforced door.

The creature has forced the cell to skid on an angle.  The one barbarian spots a space of eight inches and tries to squeeze through.  A wild pitch of the ship and a mis-strike by the creature causes the bars to swing in and crushes the barbarian.  Fully enraged, the barbarian howls in anger and pain like a bear in a steel trap.  The section that once secured the bars top the wall has now embedded itself into his chest and shoulder region.  Blood freely runs out of the wound.  Once the warforged is done with his guard, he returns to aiding the creature and the other barbarian to attacking the cell.  The vibration nearly makes the trapped human pass out but he doesn’t and finally peels free into the empty space.  The area here is steamy and hot from a glowing guard.  The barbarian has other concerns on his mind than why the guard is hot and glowing.  Then rapidly cooling off.

It was a good thing Boddynoc checked to see if guards were after the crossbows.  Instead of that, he saw how his heat metal spell was about to ignite the ship on fire.  Concentrating through the chaos, he castes a spell to cool the armor off quickly.  He notes that a prisoner has fallen out of the cell near by.  The ill barbarian and warforged next to him also see this and begin to attack their bars also.

The gnome in fine silken clothes comes up to Boddynoc’s cell and tries to pick the heavy lock.  

“Who are you?” he asks the gnome.

“The Trust” is the only answer he gives as if that should explain everything.  It must because Boddynoc stops and waits quietly.

Guards stream down one set of stairs and down another set.  Chaos begins at one stairway as guards are both trying to escape and enter through the use of it.  The other side, they rush just as the cell gives a mighty screeching sound and slides on the blood and gore created by the ogre.  The warforged turns and dares the guards to attack.

They do.

Guri unlocks his arcane lock and the mundane special lock then prepares to rush.  He opens and pushes the door slightly before rushing a few feet down and up the stairs a group of guards just emptied from.  Inside the dark unlit room a quiet cockle sound is heard.  Red eyes pierce the darkness and stare at the escape route presented to it.

BOOOOOOOM-OOOOM-OOOOM   thunders the lightning and the ship as it rides from the top of one wave onto another.  Balair is either a very good sailor or very lucky.  The crew on the deck tries to contain the fire and the damage.  They don’t see the rogue crouch by the stairs listening to the chaos within.  They don’t see him jump back as a person reaches the stairs either.

Guri climbs the stairs and reaches the wind swept deck.  The driven rain hurts his eyes then distant lightning lights up the form of Cedious.  His strike occurs as the thunder reaches the ship.

BOOOOMMMMMMM.  

Guri stumbles a few steps.  Just as before, Cedious can’t get a good shot in with the unpredictable motion of the ship.  That’s okay.  He’ll take him one piece at a time.

“Get back!” yells the Gnome to Boddynoc.  Without question he does and there is a soft poof sound at the lock.  Nothing happens then steam rises.  Liquid runs out and as it touches the wooden floor scores it.  Acid.

Boddynoc kicks open the kick for effect.  Both gnomes stagger to the closest body of an armored guard.  They find the keys and begin with the mage manacles first.

“There is something even more dangerous than that ogre or the storm outside on board this ship.  I have to find it.” Says the gnome as he hands the keys to Boddynoc.  Again, a statement that seems to answer all questions going through Boddynoc’s fast mind.

The one warforged, the one that waited unmoving and ever alert for an opportunity for escape spots the guard in the furthest back stiffen then ….become stone?

“This is a mad dream on a mad ship” says the large fighter.

He and the barbarian strike down a guard then they see what is causing the new trouble.  A large featherless ugly red-eyed turkey …and its attacking people!

Boddynoc frees the other warforged and a barbarian.  Finally he reaches the monk (based on effective hand to hand skills) but the monks holds his action.  His cell is dangerously close to the ogre’s long reach.

Meanwhile, the other large creature has gotten out of the holding cells and makes way to escape.

BOOOM!  KRA-KA-KA- BOOOOOOM! And night becomes day as lightning again strikes the largest mast.  It splits and breaks free.  Fortunately, even on fire, it falls and frees itself over the edge without causing any loss of life to the crew above.  However, now Belair has only two masts remaining and it was the strongest one that was destroyed.  He hopes this is the worst of it as the ship crashes and vibrates again as it hits another high wall of water head on.  He can not take the time to study the clouds, movement of lightning, the crew or where that murderous halfling went.

“Damn you …halfling…” is Guri’s last words before his limb body falls and then is swept up by a wall of water and taken overboard.  The same water nearly takes Cedious except for he stumbles and is washed down into the stairway.  At the bottom, he tries to make it look like he meant to do that.

The ugly turkey (Cockatrice for those unsure) tries repeatedly to turn the warforged into stone but fails until he is finally stomped on by the warforged.  The barbarian rushes out past him and is driven back by the ogre’s reaching arms.  It screams in terror.  

[DM NOTE- If anyone understood Giant- he is crying like a girlie-man]

Boddynoc grabs all the cross bows and begins to line them up in a row about fifteen feet from the cell door.  He yells to the Trust agent that he will enchant some of these with Bane-Giant.  He wants him to then reload bolts as he uses them.  A good plan.  Except for one thing- the conditions of their environment.

Boddynoc fires off a series of four shots.  The wild pitching of the ship, the greased floor and the cover the ogre has makes him a surprising hard target to hit.  He finally strikes the outreached hand.  As if stung by a bug, the ogre shakes his wounded hand until the bolt flops free and withdraws his hand into the dark cell.  Now it screams in rage and begins to attack the walls again.

The monk uses this moment to escape along with two of the barbarians.  The third one has trouble breathing with a crushed chest and punctured lung but freedom is at risk.  He is crawling for it.  He knows he will die but wishes to see the sky when he does,

The warforged that Boddynoc freed hangs back to offer help.  The other warforged and the misshapen creature make for the hallway.

Cedious looks into the open door.  It is dark.  He breaks free the light source in the hallway and shines it into the room.  

Crates.  Noting it may have valuables to loot later; he goes to find Boddynoc.  A statue of a guard blocks his way into the main cell.  A bound warforged merely pushes into it and breaks it as it lumbers by.  A really large and strange looking humanoid is behind him.  Both are chained but uncaring of it.

The Ogre howls as a shot strikes it.  The Trust member has a better aim and by using up all of the bolts available, takes down the beast.  As he passes it he spits in it’s bloodied hand.  “Dead is the feared Fracture Makker-  killer of gnomes.”  The sound of rendering wood draws his attention away from this moment of revenge.

“Boddynoc!”

“Cedious!”

In the storage room, the two large warriors are upending crates.  They are looking for tools, equipment (theirs) and anything of use.  They know the gnomes will unlock them shortly.

Books are found along with some fine clothes.  The warforged then spots a crate marked:  BEWARE  FRAGILE  DANGEROUS

If a warforged could smile he does and kicks at the crate.  His metal soul of his foot catches the side and tears out the boards.  A journal spills out along with a lot of padding.  Several glass tubes with rubber stoppers also roll free but do not break.

Thinking about breaking them for the sheer destruction of it, he turns to it but then the creature finds his weapons.  He leaves the glass for later. 

BOOOOOM!

The Trust member is nearly knocked off his feet seeing the warforged standing over the glass tubes.  He tries to scream no but the damned thunder is like a thing alive and tries to drown out his voice – and does so.

Boddynoc goes to them to free their chains though he is obviously hesitate to free the mutated monster.  It bothers him…this creature of rage and strength.

EBERRON
01/01/05
SEGMENT 034
STORMS OF DECIET

DM NOTES-

Bemnol Freeder is indeed a Trust agent.  He is here strictly to locate and neutralize the potent toxins and destroy the journal about how to create it.  He has no idea whom Boddynoc is or what a Creation Schema is.

The new replacement characters to be played by Jeff, BJ and Jimmy are the two warforged and if you have not guessed it yet- a ½ Giant Psychic Warrior.

Looks like I have some work ahead of me.

I also have asked the players for reasons to be here.  They wished to have ties to Lady Elaydren.  The warforged were betrayed by her for reasons yet figured out (give me some time) and the ½ Giant may/ or may not be wrongfully imprisoned by Lady Elaydren.  He wants it to be related to a family member’s death at his hands ….when will they learn?

All in all an excellent game session even with two players having hangovers.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> At one time Quintin was working for The Kingdom of Cormyr, The Zhenterium and a Dragon Cult.




Busy guy.    and not the groups you want to cross at that.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Busy guy.    and not the groups you want to cross at that.



It was fun with all the plotting and such.


----------



## megamania

Those Segments may not be the best examples.  By over the top I mean Any class and race goes.  So long as it can explained it has occured.   Being the equilivalant of the Cold War, there are spies for every country running around, the Dragonmarked houses have their thing going and of course then the usual undead lords and corrupt warlords.

The game can do 2-3 180's in one session with no problems.   Gets folks guessing a bit.   




However, this could be more of my DM Style than the world.   After all, it was very similiar to Jenner's World.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was fun with all the plotting and such.




I've had PCs do this but never on such a scale!

My one NPC, Lady Elaydren, is close in my current campaign.  She used the Dragonmarked houses, PCs and even married a House leader just to get what she needed.

I left her being killed by Tyrnaids (specialized fiends) but one of the people, Kim Elderich, finding her and returning her body to the husband.   I may have House Jorrosco ressurrect her to get the PCs going again.

HOW they hate her.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Those Segments may not be the best examples.  By over the top I mean Any class and race goes.  So long as it can explained it has occured.




Ah ha ... well, that makes sense I guess.

Do you feel that Eberron lends itself to this more than other settings though?


----------



## megamania

Rereading those segments is bringing back good memories.....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm still working on the character. He will be an elf, either a duskblade or beguiler. I may try to play one this week and one the next time. I think the classes can be close enough that I can interchange them with out messing things up. My characters evolve as I begin playing them. The concept I start out with may not be the one I finish with.




Sounds good to me. What kind of elf? (I am a big fan of elves, so this question is mostly curiosity   )

Say, are you the sort that likes to have a decent amount of character history (that is, before you actually begin running him) that helps to "explain" the pc's actions and can serve as possible "plot hooks" for the DM?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Rereading those segments is bringing back good memories.....




Happy to be of service catalyst wise!


----------



## megamania

I want to say yes but push comes to shove- its the DM and his/her style that depicts that.

With the use of Cold War mentallity, Dragonmarked Houses, and The Draconic Phophesy (SP) it becomes very easy to do for the DM.   Many of the subplots are not given clear answers by WoTC or K Baker.  This leaves a lot of intrigue also and the element of the unknown.

There are extreme conditions within the country but they make sense.  The Mournlands, Droaam, Demon Wastes and  Darguun.

Then there is Xen'drik which I enjoy though it is a bit too convient sometimes.  Time and distance can be warped also.  Temples that were not there before are now and sometimes a trip will take a week and another time the same trip will take months.   But if that is all I question then its all good.


----------



## megamania

Back story is good.  It defines the character and his/her motivations.   Also gives the DM something to use to make the story and character relate.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I've had PCs do this but never on such a scale!
> 
> My one NPC, Lady Elaydren, is close in my current campaign.  She used the Dragonmarked houses, PCs and even married a House leader just to get what she needed.
> 
> I left her being killed by Tyrnaids (specialized fiends) but one of the people, Kim Elderich, finding her and returning her body to the husband.   I may have House Jorrosco ressurrect her to get the PCs going again.
> 
> HOW they hate her.



I thought of using Tyranids from warhammer 40k as the center piece for a home brew world. The world is one large land mass with small islands all around. 

The standard PC races live on the smaller islands and in the water and air. The large island is dominated by an unknown race of beings. They are legend but so ingrained in everyone that no one goes to the island. Actually the humans have a thriving kingdom on a peninsula. It looks like the DMZ in Korea x1000 with a military buildup that would make Hitler jelous. The soldiers sit and wait for an invasion that may never come.  

I have the elves as aquatic elves. The gnomes live in flying cities and use airships. Halflings and Dwarves live among the humans for the most part.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> (I am a big fan of elves, so this question is mostly curiosity   )?





AHHHH!   Elves.


I am a human fan with the occational dwarf.    I really want to try a gnome sometime.  The whole idea of how Zilargo and The Trust works intrigues me.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. What kind of elf? (I am a big fan of elves, so this question is mostly curiosity   )
> 
> Say, are you the sort that likes to have a decent amount of character history (that is, before you actually begin running him) that helps to "explain" the pc's actions and can serve as possible "plot hooks" for the DM?



He will be a moon elf. 

I have never had much of a history for characters. Quintin was writing a history of his life in his own point of view. He looked at the mortals that became gods and wanted to follow in their footsteps. He started writing his own Bible. I didn't get very far in that though. 

My first character was the only one with any real history and was mainly due to help from the DM.


----------



## megamania

I'm feeling the erge to do the Eberron comic again for posting here.  All the talk of Comicbook roleplaying and eberron with backstories and intrigue.....   oooooohhhhhh....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> He will be a moon elf.
> 
> I have never had much of a history for characters. Quintin was writing a history of his life in his own point of view. He looked at the mortals that became gods and wanted to follow in their footsteps. He started writing his own Bible. I didn't get very far in that though.
> 
> My first character was the only one with any real history and was mainly due to help from the DM.





Well, at least he doesn't seem too ambitious.....


----------



## megamania

What do you guys think of an illistrated comicstrip "published" here daily of Eberron?  I would put it in the Storyhour section.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Well, at least he doesn't seem too ambitious.....



I'm going to just lean back and enjoy the antics of the other players. I don't have to deal with it as the DM anymore.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of an illistrated comicstrip "published" here daily of Eberron?  I would put it in the Storyhour section.



Lets see some samples first.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> AHHHH!  Elves. I am a human fan with the occational dwarf. I really want to try a gnome sometime. The whole idea of how Zilargo and The Trust works intrigues me.




There really have only been two gnomes I have ever played. One was Wobble the Wondrous of Waterdeep - he was a bard/ranger/wizard and was great fun. The other was back in the old 1e days and was named Segojen (after the gnomish god). He was a quiet, introspective sage sort who was a cleric/illusionist. I REALLY liked playing this character.

But Elves have always held the closest place to my heart rpg wise. Then the thri-kreen! (Yes, I have always liked this race and the rp'ing possibilities that come with it.) Then gnomes. 

Dwarves I was never able to get into, nor halflings.

Humans were okay. Half elves ... meh.

I played one half orc. Shagratym. He was a terrible and evil creature who ended his days being assassinated by a fellow party member.

Some day I would like to play an Elan.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of an illistrated comicstrip "published" here daily of Eberron?  I would put it in the Storyhour section.




Yes ... I support the idea in general, but if it were, say, something I were going to purchase I would, of course, preview it.

Practically though ... you think you could crank out that much data consistently over a stretch of time?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to just lean back and enjoy the antics of the other players. I don't have to deal with it as the DM anymore.




Spoken like a long term DM turned player....


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There really have only been two gnomes I have ever played. One was Wobble the Wondrous of Waterdeep - he was a bard/ranger/wizard and was great fun. The other was back in the old 1e days and was named Segojen (after the gnomish god). He was a quiet, introspective sage sort who was a cleric/illusionist. I REALLY liked playing this character.
> 
> But Elves have always held the closest place to my heart rpg wise. Then the thri-kreen! (Yes, I have always liked this race and the rp'ing possibilities that come with it.) Then gnomes.
> 
> Dwarves I was never able to get into, nor halflings.
> 
> Humans were okay. Half elves ... meh.
> 
> I played one half orc. Shagratym. He was a terrible and evil creature who ended his days being assassinated by a fellow party member.
> 
> Some day I would like to play an Elan.




Ever play DARKSUN?   I loved those Thri-kreen (Now I guess Thor-kreen in 3e standards).
I have only played Humans, Dwarves, 1/2 Elves, Muls, and one Thri-kreen.   75% of thoese were Humans.


----------



## megamania

The comic strip would be strictly for a Storyhour type of thing.  Give it visuals as well as written elements.

I tinkered with it a year ago but I never followed through with it.

To begin with, I would have to get several weeks worth done first before submitting the first one.

I was thinking of doing an agent of the Twelve.  One core leader whom is given a mission.  He needs to build a team and do it.  Simple and somewhat Mission: Impossible like but good.  This would allow a good rotation of characters and playing with racial/class/ethnic and the such for Eberron.


hmmmmm.....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Ever play DARKSUN? I loved those Thri-kreen (Now I guess Thor-kreen in 3e standards).




I tried once ... it didn't get very far. I did read the initial gaming material when it first came out though. Dunno ... it never "caught" with me.


----------



## megamania

This is a drawing of Halobreaker I did for my Under A Darksun Storyhour.  An undead Psychic Warrior Paladin.


----------



## megamania

I loved Darksun when it came out.  As the first campaign world I ever DM'd it will always have a soft spot in my heart.   

However, it is not translatting well into 3e/3.5 however.  Never really thought about how core and important metal is in a campaign world until you try to run one without common metal.

Considered once ignoring the anti-metal thing but I decided against it.  The use of bone and stone weapons is what makes Darksun on many levels.


----------



## megamania

Well.... I'll be back.  I have to do some cleaning in the corner of the bedroom to build an enclosed closet there.  The main construction will be tommorrow when the wife is home to help.

Maybe I'll do some thumbnail drawings during work to post for thoughts.


----------



## Mycanid

Kay ... I'll step out for a bit maself. Things to do on comps in the other room. BBL!


----------



## megamania

Wow! That was Close!


Did some cleaning upstairs for the closet area and came back down to the hobby room.  Saw I left a light on and turned it off.  It has one of those rotery switchs for a Trac Light system.  Damn thing went up in flames in my fingers!

Yanked the plug out and kept any real harm from happening but I was close to a fire.  Switch is all melted and dark brown and yellow.

I hope this is not a sign of the year....unless of course it is dodging any bad things that would've otherwise happened.


----------



## megamania

While cleaning I found some really neat stuff from my grandparents.   A travel diary from my grandmother when she traveled to England in 1954.  Tempted to read through it but not sure.  It is afterall a diary.

And the neatest-  a honorary plaque given to my grandfather.  He dropped out of school in fourth grade to earn a living.  Later, he studied to get a specific licence for shipping.  It involves plotting courses using the stars.  For someone with little education he had gotten it and was recognized for his hard work.

I think I'll find somewhere in the hobby room to hang it.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Wow! That was Close!
> 
> Did some cleaning upstairs for the closet area and came back down to the hobby room.  Saw I left a light on and turned it off.  It has one of those rotery switchs for a Trac Light system.  Damn thing went up in flames in my fingers!
> 
> Yanked the plug out and kept any real harm from happening but I was close to a fire.  Switch is all melted and dark brown and yellow.
> 
> I hope this is not a sign of the year....unless of course it is dodging any bad things that would've otherwise happened.




Yoikes! Obviously made your reflex save.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> While cleaning I found some really neat stuff from my grandparents.   A travel diary from my grandmother when she traveled to England in 1954.  Tempted to read through it but not sure.  It is afterall a diary.
> 
> And the neatest-  a honorary plaque given to my grandfather.  He dropped out of school in fourth grade to earn a living.  Later, he studied to get a specific licence for shipping.  It involves plotting courses using the stars.  For someone with little education he had gotten it and was recognized for his hard work.
> 
> I think I'll find somewhere in the hobby room to hang it.




Well ... if your grandma has passed on I don't think it would be a bad thing to do Actually sounds kinda interesting.... Interesting about the grandpa too.


----------



## megamania

My thinking also.   Til midnite.  Gotta finish clearing, wash up and go to Mack.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> My thinking also.   Til midnite.  Gotta finish clearing, wash up and go to Mack.




cya.


----------



## Aeson

The day has been busier than I thought. It hasn't been too bad just a steady stream. I also was doing billing for customer accounts.


----------



## Aurora

Wow, the hive has been busy today.

Mega, I like your drawing. I would read the diary if I found it. As someone who believes in chronicling history, I think that is why you keep diaries, scrapbooks etc. I wish that there were things like that from several members of my family. I wonder what things were like a long time ago and people just dont think to chronicle their everyday lives. Maybe I am just silly though.


----------



## Mycanid

Well lads and lasses - I'm back.  The pc is put together and screaming like a house o' fire.

Right now am working on a pc I'll send to a friend of mine ... mostly as an upgrade from her much slower pc.

Hello again Aeson and Aurora!

Yes - Mega and Aeson and I were yakking it up earlier today, as you can see.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... scared everyone away. Ah well. 

Man ... do I love the autopatcher project's creations when initially setting up machines. Saves a LOTTA unnecessary bandwidth.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dog Moon - I know exactly what you mean. I also love to write. For maself, I mostly do "journaling", that is, I keep a diary, occasionally write a little poetry (nothing to rave about quality wise) and enjoy hand writing letters. Somehow the physical process of dragging the pen across the paper has something more to it for me rather than typing.




Heh.  I dislike journals.  I don't like to write about real things.  I think that the most interesting parts or thoughts that I might put into my journal, I twist it to make it fit into whatever story I'm currently working on.

Also not a big fan of poetry except for the dark, depressing poetry.  Poetry about trees and the sky is boring, but scraping a dull blade over the wrists is something that interests me.  I'm not suicidal or depressed, btw, just a style I like, as weird as it seems.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> He has no gripe with you if he said it himself.




From how he's been, I'd say otherwise. He got real pissy about it over on nothingland. That and he thinks that me being single and all, I can't give relationship advice.....  :\ Maybe because that's what I'd be looking for in someone....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm awesome at Wii Bowling!




Hopefully without taking out your tv set....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. 7 hours and NO POSTS! Everyone must be busy tonight!!!
> I am busy scrapbooking with a friend I have over. Not getting much done though. More just gossiping and drooling over musicians as we watch music videos.




I was gaming that night.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> TB?




Teflon Billy


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cheer up Mega. The world is a happier place. Saddam Hussein is dead and getting a pineapple shoved up his ass by Satan right now.




From what I heard, actual footage, via a cellphone vid camera, of his execution is up somewhere on YouTube. Haven't scoped it out yet.... But my boss told me about it yesterday AND today....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not the crazy political type. While I definately have my poilitcal views, I have no problems with people who feel differently cause they are just that _my_ views. Hell, DShai and I even disagree on some things. Of course, it doesn't help that he has no interest in politics and never even learned American history and the political structure since he lived in Holland during the years they are taught in school here.




I remember one time headbutting with this guy named Richard about the semantics of whether the Gulf War was actually a war due to its short duration. He, being a veteran of said war, got into a hissy fit over it. Finally had to concede and decide it a draw since I wasn't gonna budge and neither was he.... He's probably throwing one helluva party over the death of Hussein, having the mentality of liking Dubya as he's "finishing what daddy started"..... and wouldn't listen to other people's POV on politics.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> 4 beers and I would be well on my way to drunk. Depending, of course, how quickly I drank them and how much I had had to eat.




The only time I've gotten anywhere near drunk was the "pirate punch" at last year's ConCarolinas. They royally effed up the recipe and put several parts booze to only one part juice and it threw my equilibrium for a bit of a loop.... and wasn't very good either... 

Beer ain't my thing. To me, it's nasty.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Teflon Billy




TB is TUBERCULOSIS, actually.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> My mind works in strange ways. I don't need beer for an altered state. I have prime real estate in an altered state with out drugs.




Our group's mind resides permanently in the gutter. All it takes is for someone to yell out something like, "I can't get it in there!!!" to send us into titters. Like on New Year's Eve when one guy said that. Another guy said something I can't remember and yet another guy spilled soda on his pants, nearly in an embarrassing spot...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Not getting my Cleric, Ranger or Dragon done this way.   But I'm having too much fun here.




About like me redoing my mage.... The files I had for her were on my other computer. Which is 3 hours away. Although the friend who has it is putting all the stuff onto dvds and sending them. At some point...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> From what I heard, actual footage, via a cellphone vid camera, of his execution is up somewhere on YouTube. Haven't scoped it out yet.... But my boss told me about it yesterday AND today....  :\



I've seen it. Not as gratifiying as I hoped it would be.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> One of players took a PTC class from there and has become a scary healer.  It involves Stasis and other stuff.  He was healing at long distance (further than 30ft) and has several maximized healing spells.




Mine has an Armband of Maximize Healing. And 18th level so can use the mass healing spells in a combat. Like we did this past Friday when facing a colossal dragon (DM changed it a bit when she found out no one could hit it in melee without a crit hit) and it had singed several people with the breath weapon.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> TB is TUBERCULOSIS, actually.



Around here TB= Teflon Billy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> We have another cleric whom was a mere bandaid before the arrival of...Pelor.  As a dwarf, she hated merely healing ungrateful teammates.   Now she is a frontliner.




Mine's a frontliner type of cleric. Been known to brush off a teammate to take a swipe at the bad guy, telling said teammate that if he wanted healing, then he'd better catch up as she (the cleric) was gonna go kick some ass.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's better than watching the Falcons lose which was the plan before this.




Or watching the Panthers win but it didn't mean a damn thing for them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm here. Where is the rest of our hive family?




Was celebrating the New Year with my gaming group. No gaming, just socializing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> A correction: Apparently, balls are dropping all over the Eastern time zone...must be mass puberty!




P.D.E.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Atlanta drops a giant peach. So far no one named James has riden it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James and the Giant Peach. Get it?




Better than that peach in South Carolina that's a water tower. After someone's comment one year on the way to Dragoncon, I can't look at it the same ever again. He said it looked like someone's big rosy ass up there!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Your avatar frightens me Aeson. I liked the headless horseman better. Even Morpheus is better than this one. LOL




Don't like Han Solo looking a bit pissed?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> First movie I remember was The Empire Strikes Back. If doesn't set someone up to be a Star Wars geek I don't know what does.




I fell asleep during the first one at a drive in theater.   

For people swearing they're not Trek and SW geeks, both Mom and her sister took us to every Star Wars movie and every Trek movie out there.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Jdvn and Danny - two Texans I haven't heard from in a while ... long time no see!



Well, I've certainly been busy. My postrate isn't near to what it used to be.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang Darth!  Bored tonight?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hopefully without taking out your tv set....



 So far, no TVs damaged in my presence. I think those stories are silly...


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang Darth!  Bored tonight?



 Aw, you're just jealous.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Wargorged




What happens to warforged after holiday dinners....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> TB is TUBERCULOSIS, actually.




That too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang Darth!  Bored tonight?




Catching up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So far, no TVs damaged in my presence. I think those stories are silly...




And showcases people who don't pay attention to instructions and warnings that come with products. Probably the same people who bathe with plugged in hair dryers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aw, you're just jealous.




Jealous of someone who's bored?  Naw.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And showcases people who don't pay attention to instructions and warnings that come with products. Probably the same people who bathe with plugged in hair dryers.



 Yes, we call that 'natural selection.'


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Jealous of someone who's bored?  Naw.



 Jealous of his 1337 posting skillz!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yes, we call that 'natural selection.'




More like potential candidates for the Darwin Award.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jealous of his 1337 posting skillz!




Not that they're that 1337. Just helps to have a broadband connection....


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like potential candidates for the Darwin Award.



 I'd guess that's too mundane to make a Darwin Award, but I don't know.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Jealous of his 1337 posting skillz!




Heh.  He doesn't have 1337 posting skills.  He's just addicted and can't not post.


----------



## megamania

Allo hive.  Anyone around?   I'm typing in the dark so I'm not sure how long I will remain.   Damned hard to see.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo hive.  Anyone around?   I'm typing in the dark so I'm not sure how long I will remain.   Damned hard to see.




You can't turn on a light?


----------



## megamania

Earlier today my light blew a fuse and ignited on fire.   Spooked me for 1/2 second.  Not sure when I can replace it either.....


----------



## megamania

How goes it DogMoon ?


----------



## megamania

This little to no light thing is slowing me down a great deal.   Eye strain also.


Hate to do it but I gotta call it a night.   C'ya!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Earlier today my light blew a fuse and ignited on fire.   Spooked me for 1/2 second.  Not sure when I can replace it either.....




Dang, that sucks.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it DogMoon ?




Goes pretty well, though I'm getting tired and will be heading to sleep shortly.  Need to stop writing and browsing EnWorld.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> This little to no light thing is slowing me down a great deal.   Eye strain also.
> 
> 
> Hate to do it but I gotta call it a night.   C'ya!




Night!


----------



## Jdvn1

G'night Mega!

I just finished watching the first of four parts of _When the Levees Broke_. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't like Han Solo looking a bit pissed?



It was different when she said that.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning hivers, morning.  I'll be in and out today - building an onsite backup machine and all. Just purchased a new pc for myself today as well! Hooray!


----------



## Aeson

It is a slow morning in the hive today. The busy little bees are busy elsewhere.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> G'night Mega!
> 
> I just finished watching the first of four parts of _When the Levees Broke_. Interesting stuff.




What is that?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is a slow morning in the hive today. The busy little bees are busy elsewhere.





The wife and I just finished building the closet.  Worked out dispite the fact there were no right angels in the entire room.  I sometimes wonder how my father ever built the place.  'course that could be as much as the 40+ yaers of settling and reacting to hot/cold conditions.


----------



## megamania

My game day will be officially changeing to Sundays as my daughter's basketball games are all on Saturday at noon.  Could be worse.  This gives me a somewhat clear night before to fine tune games I guess.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is a slow morning in the hive today. The busy little bees are busy elsewhere.




It's called work.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> The wife and I just finished building the closet.  Worked out dispite the fact there were no right angels in the entire room.  I sometimes wonder how my father ever built the place.  'course that could be as much as the 40+ yaers of settling and reacting to hot/cold conditions.




I guess he used left angels?


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's called work.




Yeah, it sucks, but hey, it's a living.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's called work.



I can post at work.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can post at work.




I can't.


----------



## Aurora

I can post at work too- in between a certain 2 yr old's tantrums. LOL Sometimes I wish I had a normal job.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can post at work too- in between a certain 2 yr old's tantrums. LOL Sometimes I wish I had a normal job.....




No you don't. You love your job.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> What is that?



 It's a Spike Lee documentary about Hurricane Katrina. It's four hours long and kind of depressing, but very informative (particularly if you didn't follow all of the Hurricane Katrina news at the time, which I did).


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> No you don't. You love your job.




Almost as much as I do!


----------



## Mycanid

evening hive


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> evening hive



Good evening Mycanid.


----------



## Mycanid

How are you this evening Aurora?

(Sorry for the delay ... was reading through the "Legolas trick" thread in the rules section.)


----------



## Aurora

That's okay I am delaying a lot here too. LOL
I am doing okay. Still battling sinus problems, but overall in a great mood.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew! Okay ... the OS backup server is basically set up. I'm turning in for the day. Maybe I'll see you all tomorrow? Evening folks!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can post at work.





Lucky you.  A friend of mine worked in the warehouse.  On a slow day he would check on the Storyhours.   Got caught and told if he was ever on the internet for something other than Mack business he was to be fired.

I now avoid the company computer except to print shipping labels or checking my 401K on break (which is allowed but on only ONE computer that is locked to only use the internet to 401 and the weather channel.

Kinda sucks.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess he used left angels?




angels angles.... what can I say.... I am slightly dislextic (SP)


bad speller also.....


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a Spike Lee documentary about Hurricane Katrina. It's four hours long and kind of depressing, but very informative (particularly if you didn't follow all of the Hurricane Katrina news at the time, which I did).




Being Spike Lee I hope it is not overly racial.   Some of his movies lose their point because of that.    But then maybe that is HIS point.


----------



## megamania

Appears I am alone and still without a good light source so off I go.   I may do something stupid like go to sleep before 2am.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Lucky you.  A friend of mine worked in the warehouse.  On a slow day he would check on the Storyhours.   Got caught and told if he was ever on the internet for something other than Mack business he was to be fired.
> 
> I now avoid the company computer except to print shipping labels or checking my 401K on break (which is allowed but on only ONE computer that is locked to only use the internet to 401 and the weather channel.
> 
> Kinda sucks.




Ours is so locked that you can't do anything other than the programs to run the store/register system, ordering software and Word. Can't even access any of the drives. Can't install nor delete stuff. And then they leave it on 24/7 so after a while, it gets chuggy because they won't reboot it and it's full of windows crapola in the memory. And then they're  running the registers on Win 95 and the office computer on Win 2k.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> angels angles.... what can I say.... I am slightly dislextic (SP)
> 
> 
> bad speller also.....




Dyslexic is when you type "I flee like s#!t" like someone I used to know did a couple of times....   

My fingers can be dyslexic too but then I try to proof my typing before hitting "submit reply" or it'll look like something Kylee would type....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears I am alone and still without a good light source so off I go.   I may do something stupid like go to sleep before 2am.




Don't have one of those Coleman lanterns? 

Mom's got one but the last time the power went out, she was scrounging for candles....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Lucky you.  A friend of mine worked in the warehouse.  On a slow day he would check on the Storyhours.   Got caught and told if he was ever on the internet for something other than Mack business he was to be fired.
> 
> I now avoid the company computer except to print shipping labels or checking my 401K on break (which is allowed but on only ONE computer that is locked to only use the internet to 401 and the weather channel.
> 
> Kinda sucks.




Dang, sucks.  I can check when at work, but I tend to do that only when the day is going VERY slow so I can afford a couple of minutes, and no one's around, which happens occasionally, but not frequently, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I can now access my desktop from bed.  Sounds like the ultimate in lazy except for the fact that it requires me to clean, move a lot of stuff, drill a hole in the back of the bookshelf - it's crappy, so that's fine - to allow the power cord to reach the socket it was blocking, unplug everything, move the computer, replug everything, and then realize that I couldn't actually leave my room anymore, so I had to clear a pathway to there.  FINALLY, I noticed that in all that, I had unplugged my alarm clock, so I had to reset it.  Ultimate in lazy?  Hah!  Hardest physical work I've done all year.


----------



## Dog Moon

In reality, it was as much a nostalgia thing than anything.  I miss lying on my comfy bed under a couple of comfy covers and playing on my laptop.  Now, I can do the same with my desktop, though in a slightly different way.  Yay for cordless mouse and keyboard!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I used to have a setup where I could access my Mac from bed...which was cool unless someone else was using it.

Never again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I used to have a setup where I could access my Mac from bed...which was cool unless someone else was using it.
> 
> Never again.




Hehe.  I can simply turn my monitor a little bit though and use a chair if I want to.  However, in my situation, I can't imagine anyone else but me using my computer.


----------



## lonesoldier

I bought a laptop a few months back for University. >.>

Yes... University, defintely not playing games.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Being Spike Lee I hope it is not overly racial.   Some of his movies lose their point because of that.    But then maybe that is HIS point.



 Having watched the first quarter of the documentary, it isn't racial (so far). As a matter of fact, addressed _why_ it wasn't racial, since race was an issue being discussed at the time.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hah!  Hardest physical work I've done all year.





The year ism't even a week old yet.....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't have one of those Coleman lanterns?
> 
> Mom's got one but the last time the power went out, she was scrounging for candles....




Not with working over sized special expensive working batteries.

I did try using a flashlight but it required more work than it was worth.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dyslexic is when you type "I flee like s#!t" like someone I used to know did a couple of times....
> 
> My fingers can be dyslexic too but then I try to proof my typing before hitting "submit reply" or it'll look like something Kylee would type....





Kylee and I are making our own language.  No one will know what we are up to.  Though it took me a while to convince her not to kill her mom.  Where do kids get these ideas?


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ours is so locked that you can't do anything other than the programs to run the store/register system, ordering software and Word. Can't even access any of the drives. Can't install nor delete stuff. And then they leave it on 24/7 so after a while, it gets chuggy because they won't reboot it and it's full of windows crapola in the memory. And then they're  running the registers on Win 95 and the office computer on Win 2k.





Sounds like they are outsmarting themselves in the long run.


----------



## megamania

^^^^^^^     ^^^^^^    ^^^^  
^^^ ^^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  
 ^^^  ^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  
^^^ ^^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  
   ^^^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  
 ^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  
 ^^^^ ^^^  ^^^^^   ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  
 ^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  
 ^^^  ^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  
   ^^^^^^^    ^^^^^^    ^^^^  


....and that means I'm bored....or at least it is Friday.


----------



## megamania

See you guys tonight


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Kylee and I are making our own language.  No one will know what we are up to.  Though it took me a while to convince her not to kill her mom.  Where do kids get these ideas?



As in Aurora's Kylee? You are creating your own language with someone elses 2year old daughter? Nope, that ain't creepy.


----------



## Aeson

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> I bought a laptop a few months back for University. >.>
> 
> Yes... University, defintely not playing games.



Are you trying to convince yourself it's not for gaming or us? Maybe it's just bragging.

What ever it is. Congratz. Now go surf for some pr0n.


----------



## lonesoldier

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now go surf for some pr0n.




Way ahead of you there.  



So, my FLGS stopped carrying any RPG books beside the core three D&D books. I'm a sad panda now. The other store is halfway across town, and there's no way to get at it via the transit system.


----------



## Aurora

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I used to have a setup where I could access my Mac from bed...which was cool unless someone else was using it.
> 
> *Never again*.



Why never again?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like they are outsmarting themselves in the long run.




Or making it harder to do routine maintenence on the computer. Like defragging. As far as I know, it's never been done. At one point, it go so sluggish, everything would go slow. It took lightning to hit the store to get them to do something about it.... Although we wish that the lightning woulda burnt the joint down.....   It'd do the building a lot of good. And if it ever blazed, we'd be out there chanting, "Burn, muther<bleep> burn!!!" and the rest of that Bloodhound Gang song, "Fire, Water, Burn".   

And then when it's REALLY blazin, THEN call the fire dept.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^     ^^^^^^    ^^^^
> ^^^ ^^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^
> ^^^  ^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^
> ^^^ ^^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^
> ^^^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^
> ^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^
> ^^^^ ^^^  ^^^^^   ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^
> ^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^  ^^
> ^^^  ^^^  ^^^^^^  ^^  ^^^^^^
> ^^^^^^^    ^^^^^^    ^^^^
> 
> 
> ....and that means I'm bored....or at least it is Friday.




I vote for boredom.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

All I want to do right now is kill my new DVR unit. Even after dealing with Time Warner's phone tech, it still won't let me use hardly any channels. It's now blocking out most, if not all, my standard cable networks in addition to all the digital networks other than one on-demand channel, the NBA channel and the higher end UNC-TV channels.   

They're coming out on Sun AM to check it. At least Mom will be home as I'll be at work. I've gotta tell her more in detail of what's going on since I woke her from her nap to ask if she's off.... and she went back to sleep right afterwards.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why never again?




Too much work and he's too much lazy.


----------



## Aeson

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Way ahead of you there.
> 
> 
> 
> So, my FLGS stopped carrying any RPG books beside the core three D&D books. I'm a sad panda now. The other store is halfway across town, and there's no way to get at it via the transit system.



Why would they do a stupid thing like that?


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I vote for boredom.




Seconded.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why would they do a stupid thing like that?




Well, if there aren't enough people willing to purchase them, then it's a wise move.  Without knowing their motives or reasons, we can't judge them and simply call their decision stupid.

However, makes me like my LGS even more.  They had so many different books it's not even funny.  I think they even have a couple Ptolus books, unless they've sold out.  They seem to go out of the way to buy virtually every book possible.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> The year ism't even a week old yet.....




Exactly.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, if there aren't enough people willing to purchase them, then it's a wise move.  Without knowing their motives or reasons, we can't judge them and simply call their decision stupid.
> 
> However, makes me like my LGS even more.  They had so many different books it's not even funny.  I think they even have a couple Ptolus books, unless they've sold out.  They seem to go out of the way to buy virtually every book possible.



I was making a funny. I'm sure it was not a decision made lightly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was making a funny. I'm sure it was not a decision made lightly.




Actually, my response was similar to yours, just a little stronger in language.  

Then, thinking about it, I realized they probably DID have a reason.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Why never again?

I'm too polite AND too much of a kidder to simply curse someone out to get off the foot of my bed and get the FLARK out of my room and actually have it happen.

When I had that setup in Austin, a buddy of mine would visit from College Station, and I'd say something like "I have an early class..." and the response would be a grunt and the continued playing of Pool of Radiance.

How much did he play?

He finished the game on my Mac- I never did.

So, no more computers in my bedroom.  Not of the desktop variety, at any rate.

Besides, there are far better kinds of furniture to have in a bedroom than a desk.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, you know what you guys should do sometime when yer bored?  Check out the link to my homebrewn creatures in my sig.  

Over 20 modified creatures with backgrounds and stats!  Help out a fellow hiver.


----------



## megamania

'allo hive


----------



## megamania

no activity......

everyone is gone.....

I'll come back......


that is all the warning I will give......


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> no activity......
> 
> everyone is gone.....
> 
> I'll come back......
> 
> 
> that is all the warning I will give......




That would have been better if you'd turned the first three lines into a haiku.


----------



## LogicsFate

No activity
Everyone is away
I'll come back later


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That would have been better if you'd turned the first three lines into a haiku.




WTF?!?!   haiku?!?    Sounds like a poke'mon creature.


Looks like the hive is dead again.   Until the next fullmoon (or whatever resurrects it these days).


Sorry if I sound negative but needed to talk... blow steam.....    I hate kids.


----------



## megamania

I'll sell someone my 11 year old daughter......







okay.




I'll give her away but no returns.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> WTF?!?!   haiku?!?    Sounds like a poke'mon creature.




Hrm... you DO know what a haiku is, right?


----------



## Dog Moon

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> No activity
> Everyone is away
> I'll come back later




Woohoo!


----------



## LogicsFate

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll sell someone my 11 year old daughter......




 Ahh, kids, is it wrong to not admire and feel jelosy for parents?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm... you DO know what a haiku is, right?





I'm drawing a blank.  Course right now I am angry with my daughter so my thinking process is screwed up.


----------



## megamania

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Ahh, kids, is it wrong to not admire and feel jelosy for parents?





My daughter wanted to play basket ball.

We bought her clothes and shoes for it.

I had to move my game day around to fit the game schedule.

She now refuses to go.

why?   She doesn't like the baggy shorts.


She is grounded.

When the wife gets home I will be grounded

The entire weekend is a waste.

because the shorts are not fashionable to her.


%&$@# Basket ball shorts are all baggy!!!!!!!

&^%*$#@ her and her sense of fashion.

I am furious with her.





There it is said.   Now maybe I can calm down.  I've been wound up for 1 1/2 hours over this now.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm drawing a blank.  Course right now I am angry with my daughter so my thinking process is screwed up.




Ouch, that sucks.

Anyway, a haiku is a lined verse as above:

5 syllables,
7
and then 5 again.

Quick little thing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, leaving to go gaming.  I'll cya all at some later point in time.


----------



## megamania

Well....

I have been putting this off for a while now.

I am once more DMing a PbP game.   It plays to my unique sense of style and play.


THE DRAGON”S HOARD
PbP
EN WORLD

2007 SERIES


The Folks that brought you The World Below now proudly bring you a new beginners edition of their hit arcane game- The Dragon’s Hoard.  You and your team will compete against three other teams to collect 3 flags and survive a deadly dungeon.  There will be occupants, traps and adventure along with surprises good and bad all in the spirit of entertainment and good planar family fun!

This season’s theme will be a ruined city and the surrounding environments.  Teams will enter the arena from four opposite corners noted by the colors of Red, Purple, Blue or Green.  Each team will carry a flag of that color.  Within each quadrant is another flag uniquely marked.  To win the event one must only collect three flags and present them to a Dragon’s Hoard representative.  These representatives can be found throughout the dungeon.

To collect a flag, one can either find flags through exploration of their and other team’s sections or “attain” them from other team’s misfortunes.  These misfortunes include accidents from creatures, traps, in-fighting and of course ambush.  Though there are clerics on call at all times there is no guarantee one will survive the Dragon’s Hoard Arcane Game ™.  If a cleric of this event is called in to resurrect you, you will be penalized.  Penalties are given by a spring of a wheel.  They range from gold, magic and even removal from the game.

Are you ready to explore and compete in the Dragon’s Hoard Arcane Game?


Legalese-
There will be 4 PCs per team.  PCs are to be 5th level between classes and ECLs

Point Buy system    32 points

Races, Classes, Prestige Classes, Skills, Feats, Spells, Powers, Equipment and anything else like this need to come from the following list of materials-

Player’s Handbook 3.5
DMG 3.5
Monster Manual 3.5
Extended Psionics
Spell Compendium
Complete Adventurer, Arcane, Divine, Psionics, and Warrior. 

Starting Money is 50,000 gold.  These items must be found within these books (no new creations though one can use feats to attain items cheaper if they are listed within one of the above 10 books)

WHEN POSTED MAKE SMALL PRINT
However Dragon’s Hoard Arcane Game may pull items and creatures from any resource including world specific material.

More rules-
EMPLOYEES
It is illegal to harm or interfere with an employed member of Dragon’s Hoard Arcane Game.  These members will be marked with ribbons or badges.  Penalties range from instant death to the directing of troubled individuals and creatures to your location.
Employees are often clerics and also maintenance and Animal Handlers.  There are also reporters and judges that can be found within the dungeon.  There will also be various constructs used to monitor the events within the game.  Though not covered by the same laws and rules as other employees, we take it personally when we must rebuild them again.

TUNNELS
Within Dragon’s Hoard: Ruins there are many tunnels and secret passageways.  Most of these are for you use and discovery if found and won.  However, there are some tunnels for employee use only.  There are penalties for illegal use of these tunnels.  These range from instant death to rejection of the game.

EN WORLD VIEWING DISCLAIMER.
Maps will be in common use for this game.  Maps of the arena, battle grounds, rooms and lairs.  These will be provided for ease of both the DM and players.  Please keep this in mind if you have a slow outdated dinosaur of a computer like the DM

We hope you watch, participate and enjoy the newest edition of Dragon’s Hoard: The Ruins Arcane Game.



Whatcha think?


----------



## Mycanid

Just thought I would briefly pop in and say boo to everyone for a sec ... be back on Tuesday or so!

On the TWELTH DAY OF CHRISTMAS!!! .... etc., etc.,


----------



## megamania

BOO to you Myc.   Cya at some point.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll sell someone my 11 year old daughter......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give her away



I'd offer to take her off your hands. I can't take care of myself so I know I can't take care of a kid.


----------



## megamania

Thats okay.   I need the tax write-off anyway.   


She has apoligized and the such.  I'm still annoyed at her but that is all a part of parenting.  To think, she still has 15 months before becoming a teenager.  THAT is when the fun will really begin.


----------



## megamania

Oh- and by the way, if anyone cares.....

I have rigged up a new light at the computer.  I can see the keyboard again at night!   Yeah for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sounds like an interesting game, Mega.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Thats okay.   I need the tax write-off anyway.
> 
> 
> She has apoligized and the such.  I'm still annoyed at her but that is all a part of parenting.  To think, she still has 15 months before becoming a teenager.  THAT is when the fun will really begin.



If you ever change your mind, I could use some slave labor in the store.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just thought I would briefly pop in and say boo to everyone for a sec ... be back on Tuesday or so!
> 
> On the TWELTH DAY OF CHRISTMAS!!! .... etc., etc.,



No popping to say boo. You scared me.


----------



## Aurora

Good afternoon Hive. 
I was supposed to game tonight, but DShai cancelled it as I am still under the weather. Add in the fact that he is still not feeling well and it is probably good that he did so. It depresses me though. We haven't gamed in almost a month and that is a long time for us! Oh well. There will be next Sunday.


----------



## Aeson

You have about a hour. You're welcome to come join us in my game.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have about a hour. You're welcome to come join us in my game.



I am afraid I coudn't make it there in time


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am afraid I coudn't make it there in time



We don't want you anyway.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> We don't want you anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

>



 Just kidding.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Hive.
> I was supposed to game tonight, but DShai cancelled it as I am still under the weather. Add in the fact that he is still not feeling well and it is probably good that he did so. It depresses me though. We haven't gamed in almost a month and that is a long time for us! Oh well. There will be next Sunday.




PbP game?

I can think of one recruiting currently.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am afraid I coudn't make it there in time





teleporter on the fritz again?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We don't want you anyway.





......     

Dosen't want adult female....   wants preteen girl......  !!!!!!!!!!


say it is NOT so!


just kiddin' of course.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just kidding.





Now we know whom sabatoged the teleporter......

so how goes it Aeson?   Got any Neroflux compasitors lying around the shop?


----------



## megamania

I'll be in and out as I continue to work on my PbP game.   Assuming I have folks with a sense of humor this should be a blast.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> Dosen't want adult female....   wants preteen girl......  !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> say it is NOT so!
> 
> 
> just kiddin' of course.



*Runs and hides from the angry dad with shotgun*

I had only good intentions towards your daughter. 

I in fact like Aurora very much. I would be honored to have her at my gaming table.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Now we know whom sabatoged the teleporter......
> 
> so how goes it Aeson?   Got any Neroflux compasitors lying around the shop?



It goes well. We are fresh out of those at the moment. I do have a binary vaporator.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It goes well. We are fresh out of those at the moment. I do have a binary vaporator.





Put that into her teleporter and you'll dehydrate her instantly!



say.... whats Dshai up too?


----------



## megamania

Just got home.  Got some chicken, fries and onion rings cooking.  In that time I looked to say hi here and look around before working on the PbP.

I also have Storyhours to do from todays game.   My players are in soooooo much trouble and I believe they are just now reliezing it.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Put that into her teleporter and you'll dehydrate her instantly!
> 
> 
> 
> say.... whats Dshai up too?



That is why DShai is going to be the test subject.


----------



## Aeson

Good night, Mega. It sounds like you have a fine if not unhealthy meal going there.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is why DShai is going to be the test subject.




I like the way you think.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good night, Mega. It sounds like you have a fine if not unhealthy meal going there.




Could be better but it the first of the day since about 9:30 this morning.   I need to eat something....NOW.   I am avoiding the pantry closet because I know there are cookies, crackers and chips there.   What else is there is.... unknown and potencially dangerous.

Brownies have a way becoming lost in my mouth.... as do other yummy things the wife gets for herself and the kids while never thinking about me.   :\


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> PbP game?
> 
> I can think of one recruiting currently.....




Oh, and which one is that?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Brownies have a way becoming lost in my mouth.... as do other yummy things the wife gets for herself and the kids while never thinking about me.   :\




Well, I think that's why SWALLOWING was invented, to move things out of our mouths.


----------



## megamania

Well its Monday morning.  The tree is going down 'til next year.   I guess it is officially the next year.


Anyone used to writing 2007 on checks and documents yet?   I'm not.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Could be better but it the first of the day since about 9:30 this morning.   I need to eat something....NOW.   I am avoiding the pantry closet because I know there are cookies, crackers and chips there.   What else is there is.... unknown and potencially dangerous.
> 
> Brownies have a way becoming lost in my mouth.... as do other yummy things the wife gets for herself and the kids while never thinking about me.   :\



That is terrible. I don't have a diabetic in the house and I rarely bring that stuff in. DShai on the other hand is a different story. That is why I rarely let him do the grocery shopping.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Could be better but it the first of the day since about 9:30 this morning.   I need to eat something....NOW.   I am avoiding the pantry closet because I know there are cookies, crackers and chips there.   What else is there is.... unknown and potencially dangerous.
> 
> Brownies have a way becoming lost in my mouth.... as do other yummy things the wife gets for herself and the kids while never thinking about me.   :\



You must resist. Make a will save. I should practice what I preach. I'm not diabetic but I will be one day if I'm not careful.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Well its Monday morning.  The tree is going down 'til next year.   I guess it is officially the next year.
> 
> 
> Anyone used to writing 2007 on checks and documents yet?   I'm not.



I don't seem to be having the problem yet this year. I have in the past written the wrong year down.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Well its Monday morning.  The tree is going down 'til next year.   I guess it is officially the next year.
> 
> 
> Anyone used to writing 2007 on checks and documents yet?   I'm not.




Never before have I had to write the date so many times, so actually, it became a LOT easier than in years past.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is terrible. I don't have a diabetic in the house and I rarely bring that stuff in. DShai on the other hand is a different story. That is why I rarely let him do the grocery shopping.




My wife is one of these that buy a shirt celebrating the five food groups-

Meat
Veggies
Fruit
Carbs
and chocolate

The worst of it-  she's 5'10 and 130 lbs.  In 18 years and two kids later she weighs a whole 4 pounds more.


----------



## megamania

whew....


last winter the up stairs thermostat broke.  It was set at 65 and read 95.  186 dollars to fix.

I just got home.... Down stairs thermostat is set at 61 and its 88 degrees.

There goes the money I was saving for miniatures.....  :\


----------



## megamania

I trust 2007 is treating everyone well.  Despite the broken thermostat things look very good for me.  I am not saving money but I have no late bills in 8 months now.  Credit is recovering.
Wife and I are getting along as well as before the kids were born.  It honestly looks like Mr. Steve is out of the picture (forgiven but not forgotten by me however).


----------



## Wereserpent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kOs3J0a2aI


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kOs3J0a2aI




I like the comments on that better than the actual video.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I like the comments on that better than the actual video.




Lawl.

I have not been around because I got a Wii for Xmas, along with Zelda: Twilight Princess and Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2, so I have been busy.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lawl.
> 
> I have not been around because I got a Wii for Xmas, along with Zelda: Twilight Princess and Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2, so I have been busy.





At least you have an excuse.  How goes it?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> At least you have an excuse.  How goes it?




I just beat Twilight Princess.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just beat Twilight Princess.



 How long did it take you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How long did it take you?





I started it on Xmas day and beat it today.

I think I have roughly 61 hours played. 

This is with all poe souls, all three bomb bags(including the giant one), Magic Armor, Giant Quiver, all golden bugs(Giant Wallet), all heart pieces and with the Cave of Ordeals completed.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I started it on Xmas day and beat it today.
> 
> I think I have roughly 61 hours played.
> 
> This is with all poe souls, all three bomb bags(including the giant one), Magic Armor, Giant Quiver, all golden bugs(Giant Wallet), all heart pieces and with the Cave of Ordeals completed.



 A friend of mine beat it in 42 hours, or so, but I don't know how did he on all the extras. Isn't it supposed to be a 60-hour game?


----------



## Aeson

"I can beat that game in 40 hours, Jim"


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... stopping in to say hello again folks. I'll be in and out.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... everyone is gone today. Okay then. I'll just scribble a few things here:

1.)Update on Kaboodle. She is running around and living outside now, and has turned out to be quite the little huntress. She has already caught and devoured two blue jays - nothing left but feathers all over the ground and a foot or two! She is becoming a STUPENDOUS kitty.

2.)My new computer is arriving mid January or so - I think UPS tracking guessed the 15th as the delivery date. Hooray! Purchased a decent video card today for it: a 256mb 7600GS with 128 bit processing and ddr3 memory on it made by asus. And all for $108 ... not a bad deal. I am not really a "gamer" per se but did want a nice card that I would be ablr to get a little mileage out of.

I have been contemplating putting Windows 2003 Server OS on the new machine ... I have an unused copy a friend from MS got for us some years back and have been considering what to do with it for some time now.

3.) The "reports" say that we are about to get a cold snap in these parts - a really nasty one too. I am concerned for Kaboodle.  She is still only 5 or 6 months old. She has a nice coat of fur ... but....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

If you're worried about kitty in the cold, then perhaps build a shelter or get a doghouse for her to sleep in and get out of the cold. 

It's supposed to get cold here about mid next week.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If you're worried about kitty in the cold, then perhaps build a shelter or get a doghouse for her to sleep in and get out of the cold.
> 
> It's supposed to get cold here about mid next week.




D'uh! Now why didn't I think of that?    Good idea Darth. I'll see what I can do....


----------



## Mycanid

Ahh ... [munch munch munch] ... feta cheese. I love feta cheese in a salad.

[munch. munch. munch.]


----------



## Aeson

Feta is ok. I'm not big fan of it.


----------



## Mycanid

Good ... err ... hmm ... I guess it is afternoon where you are, eh?

Well, good afternoon Aeson.  Must be on a lunch break? How have things been with you?

I've been making rather merry the past few days.  Busy, busy, busy....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good ... err ... hmm ... I guess it is afternoon where you are, eh?
> 
> Well, good afternoon Aeson.  Must be on a lunch break? How have things been with you?
> 
> I've been making rather merry the past few days.  Busy, busy, busy....



It's always my lunch break. It's too darn slow around here. I've been spending a lot of time over at CM. You should come join in the fun.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's always my lunch break. It's too darn slow around here. I've been spending a lot of time over at CM. You should come join in the fun.




I assume by CM you mean Circus Maximus? If so, I have considered spending some time over there too. But to be honest I have enough of a time trying to keep up with the enworld site! But we will see ... who knows? Thanks for the invite though. You are the third to invite me over. 

Sorry to hear about the slow business.  Bummer. Is that normal for you this time of year, do you think?

We here have been busy ... past few days I was needed to help with the load in the shipping department again. Took two days of work to bring it back to a state of normality!

It is COLD out there today. Cold where your hands hurt - as if being cut by sharp implements. No snow, though. Just clear blue skies and biting cold. Glad to be inside today.


----------



## megamania

'allo hive.   Can't talk for long.  The furnance repair person is here.   Its been a few since I visited last however.   Much has happened in the past few days.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I assume by CM you mean Circus Maximus? If so, I have considered spending some time over there too. But to be honest I have enough of a time trying to keep up with the enworld site! But we will see ... who knows? Thanks for the invite though. You are the third to invite me over.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the slow business.  Bummer. Is that normal for you this time of year, do you think?
> 
> We here have been busy ... past few days I was needed to help with the load in the shipping department again. Took two days of work to bring it back to a state of normality!
> 
> It is COLD out there today. Cold where your hands hurt - as if being cut by sharp implements. No snow, though. Just clear blue skies and biting cold. Glad to be inside today.



Yes I mean Circvs Maximvs. Have you been to Nothingland? CM is the middle ground between ENW and NTL. Not as vulgar and full of nudity as NTL but not grandma friendly like ENW.

I'm not sure if this is a normal slow down or not. I haven't been here long enough to compare. I know in January sales go down for some of the pizza places I worked in the past. Tips get smaller also. I think it's because of Christmas. People are getting their bills and not spending money. I'm hoping it picks up or I could be in some trouble when I need to pay the stores bills.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo hive.   Can't talk for long.  The furnance repair person is here.   Its been a few since I visited last however.   Much has happened in the past few days.



You won the lottery, You dumped your wife for Carmen Electra, Your diabetes is gone. Am I close?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo hive.   Can't talk for long.  The furnance repair person is here.   Its been a few since I visited last however.   Much has happened in the past few days.




Hello there Mega. Hmm. Didn't know that the furnace was malfunctioning in the first place!  Likely a drag. Vermont is not known for it's balmy weather in January....

I been busy too, nice to see the birds are beginning to come home to roost for a bit.


----------



## Aeson

We seem to have lost Fru. Has anyone seen him? Has he been sacrificed to her Majesty Aurora?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes I mean Circvs Maximvs. Have you been to Nothingland? CM is the middle ground between ENW and NTL. Not as vulgar and full of nudity as NTL but not grandma friendly like ENW.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is a normal slow down or not. I haven't been here long enough to compare. I know in January sales go down for some of the pizza places I worked in the past. Tips get smaller also. I think it's because of Christmas. People are getting their bills and not spending money. I'm hoping it picks up or I could be in some trouble when I need to pay the stores bills.




No - must admit that I had never heard of Nothingland before now.  :\  Are all these sites owned/hosted/set up by the same folks? It seems so....

I think you could be right about Christmas contributing to your business slowing up. Ours has not though. Go figure. Maybe folks wanna hold off on shipping things to others for a while?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> We seem to have lost Fru. Has anyone seen him? Has he been sacrificed to her Majesty Aurora?




Haven't seen Fru or Aurora in some time Aeson. Seems everyone has been "refraining" from hive'esque activities the past few days.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No - must admit that I had never heard of Nothingland before now.  :\  Are all these sites owned/hosted/set up by the same folks? It seems so....
> 
> I think you could be right about Christmas contributing to your business slowing up. Ours has not though. Go figure. Maybe folks wanna hold off on shipping things to others for a while?



CM and ENW are on the same server thus the no pr0n rule on both. NTL doesn't have that rule and they take advantage of it. A lot of the same people go to each of them  and post.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Haven't seen Fru or Aurora in some time Aeson. Seems everyone has been "refraining" from hive'esque activities the past few days.  :\



Aurora has been on CM a lot. She hasn't been feeling all that well either. I think she's just laying low.


----------



## Mycanid

No complaints sir ... everyone's activities go up and down, wax and wane, all that sorta stuff.

WELL! Seems I finally nailed the prob with the new machine down. Up and running somewhat normally now it seems....   

Lunch time ... I"ll be back in a bit folks!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You won the lottery, You dumped your wife for Carmen Electra, Your diabetes is gone. Am I close?




Hrm, Carmen Electra?  Though she may be hot, I don't think I would choose her to be at my side [not to say that I wouldn't choose her over like my neighbor, but not of all the women in the world].


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You won the lottery, You dumped your wife for Carmen Electra, Your diabetes is gone. Am I close?





AND I am having an affair with Angelea Jolie.      The thing with Pamela Anderson-Lee-Rock just wasn't going to work out.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello there Mega. Hmm. Didn't know that the furnace was malfunctioning in the first place!  Likely a drag. Vermont is not known for it's balmy weather in January....
> 
> I been busy too, nice to see the birds are beginning to come home to roost for a bit.





Thermostat was set at 62 and I came home from work it was 88!   Had to replace the thermostat and some wires leading to it.

The buggers....91.00.  60 is for labor.....eeerrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We seem to have lost Fru. Has anyone seen him? Has he been sacrificed to her Majesty Aurora?





BOTH are AWOL.........  does D'shai know.....?

Maybe they tried out that teleporter gone super microwave we spoke of last week.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> CM and ENW are on the same server thus the no pr0n rule on both. NTL doesn't have that rule and they take advantage of it. A lot of the same people go to each of them  and post.





I will undoubtably regret this.... but what is the link?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, Carmen Electra?  Though she may be hot, I don't think I would choose her to be at my side [not to say that I wouldn't choose her over like my neighbor, but not of all the women in the world].





Purely speaking fantasy.... she works for me.


But yeah... 90% of the "beautiful rich & Famous" women of the world are sluts and worse.  I would want someone that at least respects comicbooks, art and DnD.  Then go from there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I've been posting helpful suggestions in the "Day #6 Smoke-Free" thread...
( http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=184584 )

I really do wish them well...

But I just can't get over the urge to wish the succsseful quitters well in a particular way that would be...cruel...in that thread.

Namely:

"Congratulations!  Give that man a cigar!"


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Purely speaking fantasy.... she works for me.
> 
> 
> But yeah... 90% of the "beautiful rich & Famous" women of the world are sluts and worse.  I would want someone that at least respects comicbooks, art and DnD.  Then go from there.




Soooo.... real or fantasy, if you could choose one woman in the world to be with - or guy if yer a girl, unless you prefer women.   - who would you choose?

I'm not sure on that one; I'll have to give you an answer later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I've been posting helpful suggestions in the "Day #6 Smoke-Free" thread...
> ( http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=184584 )
> 
> I really do wish them well...
> 
> But I just can't get over the urge to wish the succsseful quitters well in a particular way that would be...cruel...in that thread.
> 
> Namely:
> 
> "Congratulations!  Give that man a cigar!"




Yeah, I don't think that would be the nicest thing to say.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Soooo.... real or fantasy, if you could choose one woman in the world to be with - or guy if yer a girl, unless you prefer women.   - who would you choose?
> 
> I'm not sure on that one; I'll have to give you an answer later.



I know my answer I just can't say. If I had to go with my second or third choice it would be a hair stylist from the salon a few doors down from my store or the girl at the chiropractors office a few doors down the other way. We have lots of HAWTIES around here.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I will undoubtably regret this.... but what is the link?



Link to which one? CM or NTL? CM and    NTL


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> BOTH are AWOL.........  does D'shai know.....?
> 
> Maybe they tried out that teleporter gone super microwave we spoke of last week.....



Do you think they could have run away together?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> CM and ENW are on the same server thus the no pr0n rule on both. NTL doesn't have that rule and they take advantage of it. A lot of the same people go to each of them  and post.




I don't do either. After the bad "burn" on nothingland, I won't do un modded boards again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora has been on CM a lot. She hasn't been feeling all that well either. I think she's just laying low.




I'm still having "residuals" from my allergy attack last week. Mostly sinus drainage and coughing. Mom's trying to fight off a cold. Should prep for a game tonight.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Soooo.... real or fantasy, if you could choose one woman in the world to be with - or guy if yer a girl, unless you prefer women.   - who would you choose?
> 
> I'm not sure on that one; I'll have to give you an answer later.





Love of comicbooks
Love of DnD
Rich
Loves to travel
Loves kids
At least an 8 0f 10 in appearance
Funny
Athlethic
willing to hang out with Diabetic, Cancer surviving fat nerdy low self-esteem guy......

I don't know anyone of that description.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you think they could have run away together?





ashes to ashes

dust to dust

ions to ions........


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Link to which one? CM or NTL? CM and    NTL





I'll check into it tonight or over the weekend.   However, it sounds like a love/hate kinda thing on these sites with it being heavier on the hate.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Mega. Good afternoon.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... no one around again. Ah well. I will step out for lunch for a bit here.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll check into it tonight or over the weekend.   However, it sounds like a love/hate kinda thing on these sites with it being heavier on the hate.



I don't go to NTL much. CM is rather friendly. Lots of the same people as here.


----------



## megamania

I am forced to stay here.  I tried Circus Maximus and after twenty minutes just trying to get the site to take my info I then spent 2 minutes waiting for Taberena to come up.  It is not a slow computer friendly site.


----------



## megamania

So.... has everyone fled here to go there or has anyone remained?


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm just arriving late!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I am forced to stay here.  I tried Circus Maximus and after twenty minutes just trying to get the site to take my info I then spent 2 minutes waiting for Taberena to come up.  It is not a slow computer friendly site.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll check into it tonight or over the weekend.   However, it sounds like a love/hate kinda thing on these sites with it being heavier on the hate.




I can definitely agree with that. Too many a-holes on boards like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> So.... has everyone fled here to go there or has anyone remained?




Still here. Had a game last night. Lost the party cleric to a bluespawn godslayer. Got him rezzed tho. We got lucky the thing broke its weapon a few rounds after that or the rest of us coulda been toast.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Still here. Had a game last night. Lost the party cleric to a bluespawn godslayer. Got him rezzed tho. We got lucky the thing broke its weapon a few rounds after that or the rest of us coulda been toast.



Sounds like the DM got a new mini and had to try it out.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> So.... has everyone fled here to go there or has anyone remained?



Not everyone is there. I think ENW has slowed somewhat because so many are there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like the DM got a new mini and had to try it out.




He's had it for a few months (since the set came out). Party was at the right level for him to throw it at us.

Now, for evil DM who wanted to throw the new mini he wanted to try at the party was one of our guys who decided to throw the Fiendish T-Rex at us. At least one death later (my ranger), we wince when he pulls it out of the case, even if to get it out of the way to get to the other, smaller minis under the big ones.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Still here. Had a game last night. Lost the party cleric to a bluespawn godslayer. Got him rezzed tho. We got lucky the thing broke its weapon a few rounds after that or the rest of us coulda been toast.






AIIIIEEEEE!  Its Barney after eating experimental blueberry bubble gum!

Run for your lives!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like the DM got a new mini and had to try it out.




My thought exactly.   What is the general level of your group?  Memerory says Barney was a CR 10.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> My thought exactly.   What is the general level of your group?  Memerory says Barney was a CR 10.





Either it is ver presumperous calling itself a "god-slayer" at CR 10 or your group was destinied for greatness on a celestrial scale....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not everyone is there. I think ENW has slowed somewhat because so many are there.





buggers.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like the DM got a new mini and had to try it out.




My group is nervous ever since I got the Garg Black and speak often of getting the Garg blue once it is availiable.   The group only averages CR 14.  The dragons are CR 20.


Bad DM....


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone is elsewhere again.   I'll be around.


----------



## megamania

Peeks head in.  Looks around.   No one home.   Leaves a note saying


"space for rent"


cya folks.


----------



## megamania

an earth templated mouse scitters onto the site.  It sniffs the sign and gives a "blech" look.  It withdraws a marker from its "Fur Coat of Holding" (pateint pending by House Cannith) and writes under the existing writing-

space for rent

cheap

Its almost 2 am.   Can't wait for visitors any more.   Til the sun rises....


----------



## Jdvn1

1:11 AM and all's well!


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm here, btw.  No gaming yesterday, but I did spend most of it hanging out with a friend.    I figured since I'd posted somewhere else, I might as well post here as well because of all the people complaining about how no one is posting.  I have been busy the last couple of days though, so that's why I haven't posted.

Got a Glorious 11-1/2 hours of sleep last night.  I feel refreshed.


----------



## Jdvn1

I got a measly 3 hours last night!


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I got a measly 3 hours last night!




Well, I slept over at a friend's house yesterday.  Was cold, so I woke up shivering frequently, like every 20 minutes.  It was a bad night for sleeping; don't think I'll ever sleep over at his house again if I can help it until he gets that fixed.

So after an exhausted day, I went to sleep very early and last night basically slept for both nights...


----------



## megamania

Don't feel compelled to post because of me.

How goes it otherwise?  3-4 hours of sleep is my norm.  Kinda sucks after a while.


----------



## Jdvn1

I had to wake up really early this morning to drive to Austin to take my girlfriend to a meeting she had in the morning.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Don't feel compelled to post because of me.



I shouldn't be compelled to post when cool people are online?


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it otherwise?  3-4 hours of sleep is my norm.  Kinda sucks after a while.



Otherwise, I'm doing pretty well. Austin's a cool town, and I get to have a day off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ah, teh hive. Tis where my favorite scum an villains reside.   

I'm back. After what? A 1 week hiatus?  :\ 

Damn wireless connection.


----------



## megamania

How goes it everyone!

Road trips are always fun.  Especially with friends

Lose of the net is scarey.   Once I forget to pay my phone bill, had that turned off.  Paid it the next week and discovered my Net then was turned off.  Hardest 10 days I've had in a long time.

Needless to say-  I watch those bills closely now.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am back at college now.  Classes start Tuesday, so I have a day before I have to do any real work.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.  I'm hoping the weather forcast is not what it was to be.  Snow/Ice/Rain and everything else mixed in.  Won't be heading home til 11:30 and will need to go back out around 7:20.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, teh hive. Tis where my favorite scum an villains reside.
> 
> I'm back. After what? A 1 week hiatus?  :\
> 
> Damn wireless connection.




Didja miss us?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, teh hive. Tis where my favorite scum an villains reside.
> 
> I'm back. After what? A 1 week hiatus?  :\
> 
> Damn wireless connection.



We thought you might have run off to meet Aurora or something. Does this mean she's coming back also?


Welcome back.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm here, btw.  No gaming yesterday, but I did spend most of it hanging out with a friend.    I figured since I'd posted somewhere else, I might as well post here as well because of all the people complaining about how no one is posting.  I have been busy the last couple of days though, so that's why I haven't posted.
> 
> Got a Glorious 11-1/2 hours of sleep last night.  I feel refreshed.



Good to have you back.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I slept over at a friend's house yesterday.  Was cold, so I woke up shivering frequently, like every 20 minutes.  It was a bad night for sleeping; don't think I'll ever sleep over at his house again if I can help it until he gets that fixed.
> 
> So after an exhausted day, I went to sleep very early and last night basically slept for both nights...



If it was that cold you should have gotten in bed with him. Nothing wrong with staying warm. If you got a little reach around in the mean time all the better.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am back at college now.  Classes start Tuesday, so I have a day before I have to do any real work.



It looks like everyone is coming back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> If it was that cold you should have gotten in bed with him. Nothing wrong with staying warm. If you got a little reach around in the mean time all the better.




Eww.  No!

I really wish I hadn't read that...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Eww.  No!
> 
> I really wish I hadn't read that...



I've been hanging out witht the pervs on CM too much. 

The two of you should be secure enough in your sexuality to be able to share a bed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Didja miss us?



Majorly. It is good to be back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Majorly. It is good to be back.




And it's good to have you back.  Now all we need is for the others to come back, and it'll be like a family reunion!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I didn't know I was even gone.  :\ 

Ah well ... good evening folks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> My thought exactly.   What is the general level of your group?  Memerory says Barney was a CR 10.




At that time, party was a mix of 7th and 8th level characters.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> My group is nervous ever since I got the Garg Black and speak often of getting the Garg blue once it is availiable.   The group only averages CR 14.  The dragons are CR 20.
> 
> 
> Bad DM....




We've used the Colossal Red in our Epic Game. PCs there are around 22nd level when we faced it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been hanging out witht the pervs on CM too much.
> 
> The two of you should be secure enough in your sexuality to be able to share a bed.




I've known of guys who wouldn't share a bed because they'd seen whatever that movie was that had two guys sleeping together and one says something about nice soft pillows and the second guy goes, "those aren't pillows...."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've known of guys who wouldn't share a bed because they'd seen whatever that movie was that had two guys sleeping together and one says something about nice soft pillows and the second guy goes, "those aren't pillows...."



Cripe. I actually did watch Planes, Trains and Automobiles a couple of days ago.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I didn't know I was even gone.  :\
> 
> Ah well ... good evening folks.



You have been one of the skeleton crew keeping the ship running.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey, look it is Zaraki Kenpachi!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Eww.  No!
> 
> I really wish I hadn't read that...





my mind will be scarred for life..... like it wasn't already.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We've used the Colossal Red in our Epic Game. PCs there are around 22nd level when we faced it.





That will leave a mark also.   


Neat with getting to play against the that beastie.   I hope to get it this year.  It is soooo big.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've known of guys who wouldn't share a bed because they'd seen whatever that movie was that had two guys sleeping together and one says something about nice soft pillows and the second guy goes, "those aren't pillows...."





Planes, Trains and Automobiles.

The late John Candy and Steve Martin.    Very funny movie and touching ending....err bad word choice.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have been one of the skeleton crew keeping the ship running.





I will forever haunt these boards.    I am like a tattoo.    I get under the skin.  permanent and annoying.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hey, look it is Zaraki Kenpachi!



   ?!?!?  :\


----------



## megamania

So how goes it hive?   I am not iced in just yet but it is slick here in southern Vermont.  Snow mixed with ice comes tonight.

Still waiting to lose power.  MANY trees and their branches are bending under the weight of ice.  Once that snow is added to it......


----------



## megamania

I HATE CIRCUS MAXIMUS


There.

Ive said it.


Flipping thing tells me I am not registared but I go to registar and tells me I can't use that user name or password because someone has it.

WHICH IS IS IT FOLKS!


guess I'll stay here......kicks a stone to the side with his foot....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I will forever haunt these boards.    I am like a tattoo.    I get under the skin.  permanent and annoying.




That is true. I guess you are the ghostly stuart of the ship.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I HATE CIRCUS MAXIMUS
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> Ive said it.
> 
> 
> Flipping thing tells me I am not registared but I go to registar and tells me I can't use that user name or password because someone has it.
> 
> WHICH IS IS IT FOLKS!
> 
> 
> guess I'll stay here......kicks a stone to the side with his foot....



Yell it from the mountain tops next time. I guess it's a good thing. If you have a hard time getting on then finally do you might be disappointed.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hey, look it is Zaraki Kenpachi!



If you were going to equate me to an anime character couldn't it be Ranma?


----------



## Aeson

I did a member search for megamania and didn't find anything.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you were going to equate me to an anime character couldn't it be Ranma?




I was pointing at the guy behind you!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I was pointing at the guy behind you!



Couldn't you have warned me before he tried to take my head off? I don't need a haircut anymore.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Couldn't you have warned me before he tried to take my head off? I don't need a haircut anymore.





Maybe, but he is gone now.  Yachiru led him in the wrong direction again.  

G'night everyone.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Maybe, but he is gone now.  Yachiru led him in the wrong direction again.
> 
> G'night everyone.



I guess I'll have to check this show out. I try to avoid anime on Cartoon Network.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did a member search for megamania and didn't find anything.




I was trying to enter as vander.


----------



## megamania

It says my e-mail address is no good.

How did I know this?

They e-mailed me.



eeeeeeeeevil site.


----------



## megamania

It appears curvew comes around 9:30 here.  

C'ya guys later.


----------



## Mycanid

Phooey ... well, happened to still be in town tonight visiting a friend.

Just finished watching a pile of episodes of Rumpole of the Bailey. Great stuff. I laughed myself silly. I love the literary stereotypes of British Law.

Sorry to be posting at such strange hours folks ... but one does not always get to choose the times one comes above deck to stand watch and check the rigging.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> It says my e-mail address is no good.
> 
> How did I know this?
> 
> They e-mailed me.
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeeeeeevil site.



Mega brings teh funney.


----------



## Wereserpent

Anyways, in other news.  I ate scrambled.....BRAINS!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Anyways, in other news.  I ate scrambled.....BRAINS!!!!



Pig brains, squirrel brains? Those are the most common scrabbled brains to eat. Was it with or without eggs?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> It appears curvew comes around 9:30 here.
> 
> C'ya guys later.




Curfew?  You have a curfew?

Edit: 3,000 posts!  Woohoo!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Curfew?  You have a curfew?
> 
> Edit: 3,000 posts!  Woohoo!



W00T. Not that post count matters.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pig brains, squirrel brains? Those are the most common scrabbled brains to eat. Was it with or without eggs?





They were.....HUMAN BRAINS!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Pope Trapped on Window Ledge


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Love of comicbooks
> Love of DnD
> Rich
> Loves to travel
> Loves kids
> At least an 8 0f 10 in appearance
> Funny
> Athlethic
> willing to hang out with Diabetic, Cancer surviving fat nerdy low self-esteem guy......
> 
> I don't know anyone of that description.



I don't have a love of comic books, but I like them. Oh, and I'm not rich lol, but my family is    Then of course one has to remember that I am unavailable


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive. I bet you all thought I forgot about you, but I haven't!  I have just been busy and really tired because my body is trying to fight off this congestion. 
We actually got a bit of snow here. I want more! I want it to drop like 2 feet of snow here  Then I can take Kylee out to play!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have a love of comic books, but I like them. Oh, and I'm not rich lol, but my family is    Then of course one has to remember that I am unavailable




Aw, that's too bad... but do you have any sisters?


----------



## Mycanid

Good evening Hivers.  How are things "this many a day?" ....

(Erf ... too much Shakespeare today.   )


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Hi everybody, 

I have made a discovery, 

apparently I'm hawt


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Aw, that's too bad... but do you have any sisters?



I have dibs on the sisters. She promised me already.


----------



## Aeson

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have made a discovery,
> 
> apparently I'm hawt



How can we confirm this? We need to see a picture.

You know your grandmother doesn't count. It has to be an outside female or male that says you're hawt.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> How can we confirm this? We need to see a picture.
> 
> You know your grandmother doesn't count. It has to be an outside female or male that says you're hawt.




Here is the story, I was at a SF/F Con over the weekend (Arisia). At one point friday evening I was talking with a gamer friend of mine. We were trying to not be in the way, but as a result we were blocking the trash. At one point a young woman came up and said "excuse me" because she need to throw out a napkin. We shifted out of the way, and I said "I'll excuse you this time, but next time you owe me a hug." So she hugged me. We hung out a bit on friday and saturday. She mentioned she is into older men (to be honest she is too young for me, but I was having fun flirting.)

I also hung out with some people from a gaming shop in western mass (Phoenix Games). On monday I got a message in my livejournal from one of them.


> Hey Peter, this is "T", whom you met at Arisia. Added you as a friend.  Hope you had a safe trip back, and hope to see you at Pi-con (or sooner if you have time...I'm in the Worcester area every weekend, and always looking for people to hang out with).




And that doesn't count the casual flirting I did with some of my female friends at the con. It was an interesting weekend.

Here is a pic of what I wear to cons (I'm the one on the left)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> That will leave a mark also.
> 
> 
> Neat with getting to play against the that beastie.   I hope to get it this year.  It is soooo big.




Especially when the DM (rather inexperienced) used the epic stats for it. NOBODY, not even the fighters, could've hit it.  She had to ramp it back a bit so we could hit it. And not get killed in the process.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I will forever haunt these boards.    I am like a tattoo.    I get under the skin.  permanent and annoying.




I thought that was chiggers....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I HATE CIRCUS MAXIMUS
> 
> 
> There.
> 
> Ive said it.
> 
> 
> Flipping thing tells me I am not registared but I go to registar and tells me I can't use that user name or password because someone has it.
> 
> WHICH IS IS IT FOLKS!
> 
> 
> guess I'll stay here......kicks a stone to the side with his foot....




Yes! Stay over here with those of us who won't convert!  

I had the same thing happen to me on YouTube. Had to get another SN and password to get it to work. Something got "hung up" and I didn't get that confirmation email that you use to finish registering.

May be your same prob...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you were going to equate me to an anime character couldn't it be Ranma?




You change gender when hot or cold water is splashed on you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> W00T. Not that post count matters.




Postcount=Postcount + 1


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive. I bet you all thought I forgot about you, but I haven't!  I have just been busy and really tired because my body is trying to fight off this congestion.
> We actually got a bit of snow here. I want more! I want it to drop like 2 feet of snow here  Then I can take Kylee out to play!




Glad you're back! And you'll lose her in all that snow. 

We freak out when we get a few flakes here..... Had one person call out of work due to TWO SNOWFLAKES that fell!!!   And I'm driving during the time we got 15" and one other guy WALKS IN THE STUFF! (that time, he rode with another guy). They thought it was funny that I drove past them and, seeing no one at our store, went to the one on the other end of town to work a bit....  I told them that I wasn't looking for two black guys in the WENDY'S parking lot!!!   Then cracking about Bojangles being racist by having the same two black guys out shoveling snow when they're too cheap to pay anyone to plow the parking lot.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have made a discovery,
> 
> apparently I'm hawt




That explains the warm temperatures last week....


----------



## megamania

wow... looked into the first 3 quarters of WoTC product coming out.   Much I want....

The I WILL HAVE IT list
D&D Icons: Gargantuan Blue Dragon
Complete Scoundrel
Dungeon Tiles, Set 3: Hidden Crypts (x2)
Secrets of Sarlona [Eberron]
D&D Miniatures: Unhallowed set
Magic Item Compendium
Curse of the Dragon's Eye [Eberron]
Dungeon Tiles, Set 4: Ruins of the Wild (x2)
Complete Champion
The Forge of War [Eberron]
D&D Miniatures: Night Below
Monster Manual V
Dungeon Tiles, Set 5: Lost Caverns of the Underdark [unconfirmed] (x2)

The IF MONEY ALLOWS ME list
Dungeonscape
Barrow of the Forgotten King (DD1)
Fantastic Locations: City of Peril
Expedition to Undermountain [unconfirmed]

I need a third job......


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I thought that was chiggers....






chiggers.....  is that contagious?


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yes! Stay over here with those of us who won't convert!
> 
> I had the same thing happen to me on YouTube. Had to get another SN and password to get it to work. Something got "hung up" and I didn't get that confirmation email that you use to finish registering.
> 
> May be your same prob...





yup.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Postcount=Postcount + 1





ditto


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have made a discovery,
> 
> apparently I'm hawt





I thought we told you NOT to play with matches.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You change gender when hot or cold water is splashed on you?



I wish. I'd have fun with the female type Aeson.


----------



## NPC Lord

Spam!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

NPC Lord said:
			
		

> Spam!




More like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you're gonna spam, get it right!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish. I'd have fun with the female type Aeson.




Isn't that just wrong on at least a few levels?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Isn't that just wrong on at least a few levels?



Nope. Not at all. I'm mean it would be great. When that time of the month comes around I can turn into a boy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. Not at all. I'm mean it would be great. When that time of the month comes around I can turn into a boy.




If only it was that easy.....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If only it was that easy.....



Of course there are the girly bits that would be fun to play with.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Of course there are the girly bits that would be fun to play with.




In this case, it'd be self-gratification.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In this case, it'd be self-gratification.




Ain't nuthin' wrong with that, right?  Right?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ain't nuthin' wrong with that, right?  Right?



Not at all. It's the second best kind of gratification.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Of course there are the girly bits that would be fun to play with.





hangs head low... pretends not to know this poster......


then reliezes.... others undoubtably had the same thoughts......


----------



## megamania

so....ah.... how goes it here?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> hangs head low... pretends not to know this poster......
> 
> 
> then reliezes.... others undoubtably had the same thoughts......




Think girls have the same thoughts about guys, or is it just a guy thing?

I'm thinking a guy thing.  Women have much more attractive bodies than guys, though I may be biased...


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> hangs head low... pretends not to know this poster......
> 
> 
> then reliezes.... others undoubtably had the same thoughts......




You know me. I'm one of your alts. Don't deny yourself.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Think girls have the same thoughts about guys, or is it just a guy thing?
> 
> I'm thinking a guy thing.  Women have much more attractive bodies than guys, though I may be biased...



There are women that are into gay pr0n. It is possible some women have the same thoughts. 

If you were in the body of someone of the opposite sex would you not take the chance to explore? I think most would.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Think girls have the same thoughts about guys, or is it just a guy thing?
> 
> I'm thinking a guy thing.  Women have much more attractive bodies than guys, though I may be biased...





Yes and Yes.

Grace and curves vs....well us.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are women that are into gay pr0n. It is possible some women have the same thoughts.
> 
> If you were in the body of someone of the opposite sex would you not take the chance to explore? I think most would.





Can't say I've ever thought about it but the education of things learned......


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are women that are into gay pr0n. It is possible some women have the same thoughts.
> 
> If you were in the body of someone of the opposite sex would you not take the chance to explore? I think most would.




I, as a guy, would explore being a lesbian if I were trapped in a woman's body.  As a guy, I cannot think of myself interested in exploring men if I were to be a woman who got trapped in a guy's body.  Me being with a guy in that was is just inconceivable to my mind.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I, as a guy, would explore being a lesbian if I were trapped in a woman's body.  As a guy, I cannot think of myself interested in exploring men if I were to be a woman who got trapped in a guy's body.  Me being with a guy in that was is just inconceivable to my mind.




Does that mean you are a lesbian trapped in a man's body?


----------



## Dog Moon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are a lesbian trapped in a man's body?




I never thought about it quite in that way, but maybe I am.


----------



## Mycanid

Good evening folks! Stopping by to say hello to you all again. 

Sorry again for being so "out of the loop" of late. Maybe next week things will calm down a bit. The last of the peacocks should be caught by that time and the gorillas ...    ulp!

Umm ... umm ... I didn't mean to ... I mean ... umm ... bye!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good afternoon campers. Its time for your wake-up call! 

:revelie:


----------



## megamania

[in sleepy voice]

okay okay I'm up already   yaaaawwwwn.....


How goes it Fruk?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> [in sleepy voice]
> 
> okay okay I'm up already   yaaaawwwwn.....
> 
> 
> How goes it Fruk?



I'm doing good. Doing a bit of posting today.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are a lesbian trapped in a man's body?





.......................  stop messin' wid me head.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm doing good. Doing a bit of posting today.





congrats.


I am doing fine also.


I have been watching Godzilla and Starwars movies while sorting 15 years of photos.  I am building a belated X-mas gift for my mother.  A photo album of the family.   So many memories.


Yourself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Does that mean you are a lesbian trapped in a man's body?
> 
> 
> 
> megamania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......................  stop messin' wid me head.
Click to expand...



irk.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have been watching Godzilla and Starwars movies while sorting 15 years of photos.  I am building a belated X-mas gift for my mother.  A photo album of the family.   So many memories.
> 
> Yourself?



In all actuality I finished watching the entire Star Wars saga a couple of mornings ago. And I happened to watch Godzilla (Broderick remake) the day before. 

I have a wacked out sleep schedule and am having trouble shifting back to being awake at day. I mamanged to wake up at 4:30 am today, so things are looking better there.

My nephew is staying here for the next three days.   I love the guy, but he is right next door to my room. That is seriously going to curb my TV watching, which I already do little of.


----------



## megamania

Its nice having someone here while I am here.   Our (the Hive's) timing has been waaaaay off lately.   That and many have turned their backs on the Hive to go to the CM place. (Cursed Mess)


----------



## megamania

I saw that version of Godzilla and also Godzilla: The Final wars where its the Classic version vs the modern.  Lasts all of 20 seconds.    

For starwars it was just Part III.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Its nice having someone here while I am here.   Our (the Hive's) timing has been waaaaay off lately.   That and many have turned their backs on the Hive to go to the CM place. (Cursed Mess)



Agreed. I understand the need for an alternate forum, but it irks me that it had to be under the banner of EnWorld. I mean, what about all the other forums? Nothingland, Nutkinland and many other venues that allow their posters to discuss religion and politics (unless I'm mistaken). I prefer EnWorld, and as a matter of fact spend more time here than doing anything else, that is when my connection is fine. That, thankfully, has been working sstraight for up to three or four days in a row without a hiccup, which is to say, is a freakin' miracle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I saw that version of Godzilla and also Godzilla: The Final wars where its the Classic version vs the modern.  Lasts all of 20 seconds.



That bad huh? Anyway is The Fianl wars the 2000 version? If it is it looked like utter crap compared to the Broderick film.


----------



## megamania

heh.

I'm looking forward to this summer.  I will get DSL then.  No more of this Modem using 1960's phone lines.   It takes forever to load up certain sites.

For an example.... I check WoTC for the newest miniature releases and I walk away.  Go to the bathroom, hit the fridge and say allo to the wife.  Come down.  Its been 5-10 minutes and its still loading!


----------



## megamania

Final War is the 50th movie and 40th anniversary of Godzilla.  It ties in much of the other movies.  Godzilla fights alien controlled monsters, most of whom we have seen before.  Kinda a last man standing battle.  Little Minilla is there also (Godzilla's son).

Still men is suits and low budget but that is what makes the godzilla movies in many ways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> heh.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this summer.  I will get DSL then.  No more of this Modem using 1960's phone lines.   It takes forever to load up certain sites.
> 
> For an example.... I check WoTC for the newest miniature releases and I walk away.  Go to the bathroom, hit the fridge and say allo to the wife.  Come down.  Its been 5-10 minutes and its still loading!



Ouch. DSL is okay if you don't have accerss to cable. One thing I am going to say right away though is to make sure that if you are going to set up a wireless network, connect your primary machine physically to the router. Also, all routers have a built-in firewall, but it is suggested to have a firewall program running from your machine as well. 

I say this from experience because I am using wireless myself. My dad works for Altria, who foots the bill for the internet cable connection. Otherwise, I'd have to pay to use the netotherwise. Wireless is alright, but not for PCs so much. A PC with a wireless connection is sometimes just as bad as a 28.8 modem connection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Final War is the 50th movie and 40th anniversary of Godzilla.  It ties in much of the other movies.  Godzilla fights alien controlled monsters, most of whom we have seen before.  Kinda a last man standing battle.  Little Minilla is there also (Godzilla's son).
> 
> Still men is suits and low budget but that is what makes the godzilla movies in many ways.



 Messed up.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A PC with a wireless connection is sometimes just as bad as a 28.8 modem connection.




Lucky dog.  I score 24.0 and rarely a 26.4 connection.


----------



## megamania

alas... it is time to go again.

If anyone stops by.... good day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> alas... it is time to go again.
> 
> If anyone stops by.... good day.



Later, mega. It was nice chatting with you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Lucky dog.  I score 24.0 and rarely a 26.4 connection.




When I had dialup on aohell, I was "smoking" along at 33k on a 56k modem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> When I had dialup on aohell, I was "smoking" along at 33k on a 56k modem.



Many years ago when I was using AOL and was using a landline internet connection I at leat had a clear 42-50k connection with my 56k modem.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good afternoon campers. Its time for your wake-up call!
> 
> :revelie:



Where the heck have you been, Fru? You haven't been around much. Did you get a job? A girlfriend? A boyfriend?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> heh.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this summer.  I will get DSL then.  No more of this Modem using 1960's phone lines.   It takes forever to load up certain sites.
> 
> For an example.... I check WoTC for the newest miniature releases and I walk away.  Go to the bathroom, hit the fridge and say allo to the wife.  Come down.  Its been 5-10 minutes and its still loading!



DSL still uses the phone line.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where the heck have you been, Fru? You haven't been around much. Did you get a job? A girlfriend? A boyfriend?



Well, since the 14th I've been sleeping through the day and up at night, posting quite erratically. Plus there was a period of a week that my adapter refused to talk to my router.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> DSL still uses the phone line.



True. But at least you are capable of sending/receiving telephone calls while using the net.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> True. But at least you are capable of sending/receiving telephone calls while using the net.



There is that and DSL is still faster than dial-up. I use DSL and like it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A girlfriend? A boyfriend?




Or both.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or both.



My boyfriend fell in love with my girlfriend.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My boyfriend fell in love with my girlfriend.




As long as they are still in love with you and haven't run away together, everything is fine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> As long as they are still in love with you and haven't run away together, everything is fine.



They did run away together.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They did run away together.




Awww, poor Fru is left to his lonesome self.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> DSL still uses the phone line.




My understanding is they (Verizon) will bring in NEW lines thus updated and faster.



I will be sure to research it more before signing any papers.


----------



## megamania

Seems so quiet here.   Nothing to talk about I suspose.


Maybe I'll post some photos I found relating to gaming / hobbies.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Seems so quiet here.   Nothing to talk about I suspose.




If we have nothing to speak about, we should figure out something then, shouldn't we?  I could talk about the story I've written, but I think I've already covered that in a different thread you've seen.  

On the plus side, because of my writing, I am actually not terribly bad at writing and my speed is somewhat decent.  Although the annoying thing is that I look at other people's writing more critically than perhaps I should.

My boss at work, for example, is a HORRIBLE speller, so badly so that it's annoying.  It's a pain in the butt attempting to deal with the payroll people every other week because the names he sends them for the checks are half wrong.  Of course when he makes checks by hand, it's even worse because then no one is there to double check him.  Last week, he typed up a check for someone, but the bank wouldn't cash it because he both spelled the name incorrectly and typed in a similar address to the person, but different enough that it raised too many questions.  That check had to be voided and he was forced to write out another one.

And no, I have no fear of him reading this website or somehow stumbling across this specific post and recognizing me as his employee.


----------



## megamania

So your boss is a gamer also?


If so that is neat.



I once had a boss that used e-Bay a lot.  As such, he allowed me to keep track of auctions during work.  Major no-no at Mack.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> So your boss is a gamer also?
> 
> 
> If so that is neat.




I think you read that wrong.  There's no way I'd be caught on this forum because first of all, I think he tries to avoid reading anything lengthy in English and second of all, I don't think he's a gamer and lastly, I don't think he knows much about what can be done on the computer beyond what he knows for work, including something as simple as forums.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Many years ago when I was using AOL and was using a landline internet connection I at leat had a clear 42-50k connection with my 56k modem.




You probably weren't in a major metro area. Or else surfed at 4AM.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> So your boss is a gamer also?
> 
> 
> If so that is neat.
> 
> 
> 
> I once had a boss that used e-Bay a lot.  As such, he allowed me to keep track of auctions during work.  Major no-no at Mack.




My former boss was a gamer and a scifi geek.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You probably weren't in a major metro area. Or else surfed at 4AM.



Phoenix, AZ isn't a major metro area?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww, poor Fru is left to his lonesome self.



Hey, at least I'm looking after my nephew this weekend.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks. 

Oh, and yes Fru ... I always DID understand the Phoenix area to be a major "metro" area. The place if HUGE.


----------



## megamania

'allo.  I hope things are going better for the Hive than for myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo.  I hope things are going better for the Hive than for myself.



Bit of a slow day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bit of a slow day.




Well people need to post more then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well people need to post more then.



Indeed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Indeed.




Perhaps if we had something more interesting to speak about, we could draw in more people.


----------



## megamania

wait... let me get pencil and paper...I'll draw in a bunch of people......


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well people need to post more then.





Consider this a thread hi-jacking.


----------



## megamania

..... wait a sec.


Can one hi-jack a thread that is about...nothing?


----------



## Mycanid

This is an official post!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Perhaps if we had something more interesting to speak about.....





politics......oop- not allowed

religion.... rats (literal and figurative)

sex.... surprised some of our comments have not been censored already!


What is left that has universal interest?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This is an official post!





no.  This is.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... where DID I put that pb&j sandwich????

Phooey....


----------



## megamania

Well my PbP is going very slowly.  Not a good sign.

I don't feel enthused to finish my Storyhour with Creation Schema.

Things are bleak in more ways than others.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... where DID I put that pb&j sandwich????
> 
> Phooey....





If its not in Off-Topic then maybe in the General......


----------



## megamania

Forget the PB&J...go for the pizza with pepporoni and onions.


----------



## megamania

If you could change ONE thing in the world...what would it be?


----------



## Mycanid

PbP going slow, eh? Well, if that's the only problem you are having that is something to be thankful for!

Kaboodle, by the by (the official kaboodle update here) is faring nicely and has survived the cold without a hitch. She has already caught and devoured two blue jays bigger than herself! A trooper the little beast is!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Forget the PB&J...go for the pizza with pepporoni and onions.




Nah ... not a pepperoni fan. Never really have been. 'Sides, pizza places don't deliver way out here.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> If you could change ONE thing in the world...what would it be?




Myself


----------



## megamania

Right now, my thoughts are centered on how the middleclass are SCREWED for trying to work and do the right thing while the rich horde their money and resources and the poor live the life of laziness being paid for by the middleclass mainly.

I am UTTERLY sick of it.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> If its not in Off-Topic then maybe in the General......




Never mind! Found and DEVOURED.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Myself




elaborate please


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Forget the PB&J...go for the pizza with pepporoni and onions.



with extra onions.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never mind! Found and DEVOURED.





Didn't your mom ever tell you to chew first?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> with extra onions.




yuuuuum yum yum ....getting hungry.


oh wait-  I was hungry already.


----------



## megamania

So fruk... what would you change?


----------



## Mycanid

Well Mega ... I guess I mean morally. I wish I were a better person than I am. I am not particularly "dissatisfied" with anything else.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> with extra onions.




Aurora would not be happy with us talking about eating onions.   But then again she is no longer here.


----------



## megamania

I used to think that by working hard and doing your best was the way to go but I have otherwise.

Lord I NEED to win the lottery.


----------



## megamania

That said... I need to work on my negativity.


----------



## megamania

I am a product of my environment....and it ain't pretty.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> ..... wait a sec.
> 
> 
> Can one hi-jack a thread that is about...nothing?




Only if the hijack is about SOMETHING, I suppose.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> If you could change ONE thing in the world...what would it be?




I would remove the letter 'e'.  Why?  Why not?  I'd like to see everyone speak without using the letter 'e'.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Right now, my thoughts are centered on how the middleclass are SCREWED for trying to work and do the right thing while the rich horde their money and resources and the poor live the life of laziness being paid for by the middleclass mainly.
> 
> I am UTTERLY sick of it.




Yeah, this is probably more of what I'd change in the world if I could.


----------



## Mycanid

I guess the fairer way to say it would be that I wish I were a more faithful follower of my religion. (But we won't go there - forum rules and all.) But that's more what I mean. My experience with others has been that the more a person changes themselves the more other individuals are affected ... and that is the best way for effecting what I regard as worthwhile change in the world.

For example, I met a man (he died last November) who spent TWENTY FIVE years in psychological and physical concentration camps because his beliefs were at variance with the country he lived in. And he came out of it a MUCH better man. His example moved me very much and many others - thousands of people in several countries....

Ya see what I mean?


----------



## megamania

"Treat others as you would them to treat you."


If everyone BELIEVED that then yes.  However, my experience suggests this makes you a victum to be taken advantage of by the A-wholes of the world whom honestly don't give a rat's behind and will gladly take my money, time and also attempt to take my family.


----------



## megamania

Anyhoooo.... I'm signing off to chill out a bit.   I went from being depressed to POd now so I need to go.   Catch you guys later.



keep smilin'....keep smilin'


----------



## megamania

lord I need a head shrinker.......


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> lord I need a head shrinker.......




Yeah, I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Mycanid

Cheer up Mega ... also signing off fer a bit.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Aurora would not be happy with us talking about eating onions.   But then again she is no longer here.



She's out of town. Talk about it all you want.


----------



## Aeson

it looks like I missed some serious stuff. I'm sorry it's going rough for you Mega.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Phoenix, AZ isn't a major metro area?




6th largest city in U.S. as of the 2005 population estimate


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think we can all agree on that.






ah... gee.  thanks  (I think)


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's out of town. Talk about it all you want.





Outta town....CM....the one and the same....  oh well.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> it looks like I missed some serious stuff. I'm sorry it's going rough for you Mega.





Not so much rough.... I'm just tired of working between 65 and 72 hours a week and barely getting by.

I was holding it together until I needed to kill time before my daughter's basketball game so I went to the bookstore.

Complete Mage
Complete Scroundel
Dragon Magic
Blue Garg Dragon
and some other stuff was all in..... had to skip it all.  Paying the 1700 a month morgage, Heating fuel and Furnace repair has completely wiped me out.

Then I see the rich spending big bucks like there is no tommorrow and see folks I know are on welfare driving better cars and living in batter state funded/built homes just pisses me off is all.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> 6th largest city in U.S. as of the 2005 population estimate




SW is growing.  Texas also.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Outta town....CM....the one and the same....  oh well.



No I mean out of the house and out of the state.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Not so much rough.... I'm just tired of working between 65 and 72 hours a week and barely getting by.
> 
> I was holding it together until I needed to kill time before my daughter's basketball game so I went to the bookstore.
> 
> Complete Mage
> Complete Scroundel
> Dragon Magic
> Blue Garg Dragon
> and some other stuff was all in..... had to skip it all.  Paying the 1700 a month morgage, Heating fuel and Furnace repair has completely wiped me out.
> 
> Then I see the rich spending big bucks like there is no tommorrow and see folks I know are on welfare driving better cars and living in batter state funded/built homes just pisses me off is all.




It isn't fair some times. Those that take advantage of the system will pay one day. If not in life then in death. Take hold of your faith, use it's strength to lift yourself up and over. 










Holy cow that was profound. I have to right that one down.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I would rmov th lttr ''.  Why?  Why not?  I'd lik to s vryon spak without using th lttr ''.



Fixd it for you.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> ah... gee.  thanks  (I think)




I was trying to make a joke about the multiple personality thing mega and mania, not attempting to make fun of any real life problems you may or may not have.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Fixd it for you.




Thanks.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> No I mean out of the house and out of the state.





oh.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I was trying to make a joke about the multiple personality thing mega and mania, not attempting to make fun of any real life problems you may or may not have.





You forgot "Al" whom quotes movie lines


----------



## Aeson

Not my place to say she is out of town. I'm sure it was an over sight that she didn't tell you guys. She did talk about the trip awhile back.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> You forgot "Al" whom quotes movie lines



"You can call him Al"


----------



## megamania

Just finished DMing the Creation Schema game.  The group now know fear.

T-Rex 1/2 Dragons with Far Realm Template added.   4 of them.

One player would be in the mouth about to be swallowed then freed, The next T-Rex would grab him....and so on and so on.  Tentacles swinging at the others.

It was kinda funny is a way.

The 325 HP each of them had was not so funny to them either.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> "You can call him Al"





Angels in the Outfield


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hivers! Whats happening?


----------



## megamania

Just back from work.

Checked blood sugars.  3 days straight of being under 100.  I am happy.  98/97/96

Gamed today.  Wiped together a nasty Xen'drik mutated T-rex tribe for them to fight.  Went well.

All in all.... everything is going well.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Gamed today.  Wiped together a nasty Xen'drik mutated T-rex tribe for them to fight.  Went well.




We defeated Dragotha today.  Man, what a fight.  When we saw the damage output, we almost ran, but we decided to stick it out, and managed to defeat him.  Swordsages are buff, btw, I just wanted to mention that.  It has like 1k hp, and I managed to deal like 1/2 of that myself.

We're about to be level 20!  First time in the history of our group have we managed to do such a feat.  Weee!

Edit: Dragotha is a big nasty Dragon in the AoW AP, btw, for those who may not recognize the name.  That means we're near the end.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, 3.40 hours until I'm supposed to wake up for work, and I still can't sleep.  Been up since 11am yesterday.  

Today is gonna suck horribly.  I have a feeling that when I'm doing, I'm coming home and crashing, probably to sleep until tomorrow when I go to work, sadly.


----------



## Mycanid

Just popping in to say "Hello!" for the day - signing off!


----------



## Dog Moon

Actually, despite temporary moments where I felt like I wanted to crash, I felt pretty wide away today as if sleep meant nothing to me - or the lack thereof.  Still awake 12 hours later after only getting 2 hours of sleep last night.  Woohoo!


----------



## megamania

2 hours sleep.... welcome to my world.


Sounds like there was some good games played this weekend.  Excellent


----------



## megamania

I found this old photo this past weekend.  It is my storage area for DDM figures and metal figures below.  Just thought I would post it.


----------



## megamania

Says alot about my geekness for comics, DnD and Sci-Fi.

Darksun world poster, Spider-man poster, Sentinel from Matrix, Sentinels from Heroclix, Action figures.....my cross-stitch work.  Since the time of taking that photo, I now have the boxes 5 high and 8 long with 8 more boxes located elsewhere.  Huges got a bigger clear storage box area and placed elsewhere also.


----------



## megamania

eh... since I have a few photos in the computer and we need something to talk about....

This was a photo taken by my computer in 2005 or early 2006.  It has a drawing of my namesake, more cross-stitches and of course figures and toys.


----------



## megamania

This is an ooold picture.  It was the huge Champions grand battle.  The heroes had to battle their way into the bad guys HQ and defeat the minions and the such.  Took something like 6 hours to do the entire battle.


----------



## megamania

Here is a better picture of one of my cross stitches... this is Dark Pheonix.  It was based on a trading card.  The final size was roughly 8x10.   100's of hours to complete.


----------



## megamania

I just reliezed... this was an art in progress photo.   I still have much of the background to complete when I took this photo.


----------



## megamania

and because I found it so funny....   my son and I several years ago.


----------



## megamania

anyway..... gonna go now.  Until later....


----------



## Jdvn1

Just saying hello from school. Hello!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> This is an ooold picture.  It was the huge Champions grand battle.  The heroes had to battle their way into the bad guys HQ and defeat the minions and the such.  Took something like 6 hours to do the entire battle.




What did you make the white floor areas out of?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well people need to post more then.




post


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Forget the PB&J...go for the pizza with pepporoni and onions.




Mmmmmm..... pizza.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I guess the fairer way to say it would be that I wish I were a more faithful follower of my religion. (But we won't go there - forum rules and all.) But that's more what I mean. My experience with others has been that the more a person changes themselves the more other individuals are affected ... and that is the best way for effecting what I regard as worthwhile change in the world.
> 
> For example, I met a man (he died last November) who spent TWENTY FIVE years in psychological and physical concentration camps because his beliefs were at variance with the country he lived in. And he came out of it a MUCH better man. His example moved me very much and many others - thousands of people in several countries....
> 
> Ya see what I mean?




I wished that those who profess to be of a particular faith act more like they are of that faith than being hypocrites.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Anyhoooo.... I'm signing off to chill out a bit.   I went from being depressed to POd now so I need to go.   Catch you guys later.
> 
> 
> 
> keep smilin'....keep smilin'




What? No middle ground?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> lord I need a head shrinker.......




Isn't there a tribe in some part of Africa who practices head shrinking?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> 2 hours sleep.... welcome to my world.
> 
> 
> Sounds like there was some good games played this weekend.  Excellent




I spent Saturday between NC Game Day and then drove to Charlotte to watch the Bobcats that evening. Still getting over that one. Was gonna go to a premiere party on Sunday for The Dresden Files but the weather got icy and I decided not to go. Ice only on trees and stuff like that but not the roads. I wasn't taking a chance though.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> and because I found it so funny....   my son and I several years ago.



 If you hold your face like that, you wont' be able to change it back.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What did you make the white floor areas out of?





Foam board.

For DnD I have foam board generic tower levels and taverns also.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If you hold your face like that, you wont' be able to change it back.





and here I thought it was improvement.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon hivers.  thought I'd stop by and say hello.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Foam board.
> 
> For DnD I have foam board generic tower levels and taverns also.




Ah.  That's cool.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Afternoon hivers.  thought I'd stop by and say hello.




yo.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm, the day _after_ my birthday was better than the day of my birthday...


----------



## Mycanid

Happy belated birthday Jdvn1 

An early morning visit to the hive today. 

How's everyone?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, the day _after_ my birthday was better than the day of my birthday...



Yeah. Happy Birthday. We should have a party.


----------



## Jdvn1

Thanks. 

I'm having a pretty good Thursday. The sun has shown itself for the first time in about five days, and the second time in about two weeks. Plus, I'm looking into getting a new computer pretty soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Really JDVN1? I am getting a new computer soon too! How about that? Mine is just beginning to be built right now by a company in Cleveland. They have already done one computer for us and I really liked their work and prices.

Have you decided what you are going to get yet? Or perhaps what you are hoping to get?


----------



## Jdvn1

Ironically, mine's also being built for me. 

I was the best man at a wedding back in July, and as the gift to the best man, the groom decided he was going to build me a computer out of extra parts he had (and, some parts I had).

Well, we've been pretty busy since July, so it's going to come along this week, I hope.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ironically, mine's also being built for me.
> 
> I was the best man at a wedding back in July, and as the gift to the best man, the groom decided he was going to build me a computer out of extra parts he had (and, some parts I had).
> 
> Well, we've been pretty busy since July, so it's going to come along this week, I hope.




Now THAT'S a treat!  Nice.

The office dished out for my machine - a sort of belated Christmas present.

Here is what I'll be getting: Athlon 64 X2 4600 AM2 cpu ... the one with the 1024k cache, not the newer 2048k ones; a cpu "extra quiet" fan (why not?); Asus M2NBP board; 1gb of pc 6400 ddr2 800mhz ram; Antec Sonata black ultra-quiet case with 450w true power power supply; 320 gb 7200 rpm sata2 udma 300 16 m cache hard drive

Here is what I already have which will complete the machine:
Nvidia 7600gs 256mb ddr3 pci express video card; Sony 16x DVD reader; Sony 18x DVD dual layer burner; external usb floppy; external usb 9-in-1 media reader; Logitech S510 cordless desktop; external usb2 Simple Tech hard drive 160gb

All in all I think it will be quite nice and will last a bit (fingers crossed   ). Last time I upgraded my machine was four years ago. I'm giving my old machine to a friend of mine who could definitely use it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The office dished out for my machine - a sort of belated Christmas present.
> ... <snip impressive tech specs>
> All in all I think it will be quite nice and will last a bit (fingers crossed   ). Last time I upgraded my machine was four years ago. I'm giving my old machine to a friend of mine who could definitely use it!



Some Christmas present! Last time I upgraded was... 2001, I think. It was a dual 440MHz P2(3?) processor system, with something like 192 or 128 MB of RAM.

Needless to say, in 2007 terms, it's a bit slow nowadays.

I'm not sure what all it'll have, but I'll let you know when I find out. 

I believe I'll be harvesting the rest of my current machine to give something to my parents, as they've been needing something new.


----------



## Dog Moon

I already bought a computer week before christmas, the best present I'd received this year.    Not much coulda topped that, however.


----------



## megamania

c-c-c-c-c-cold....... will b-b-b-be back to-tonight.......



3 degrees and now the wind is picking up.  Heard that with wind gusts it will be -40 at times tonight.



Can someone once more tell me something about the greenhouse effect....?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> c-c-c-c-c-cold....... will b-b-b-be back to-tonight.......
> 
> 3 degrees and now the wind is picking up.  Heard that with wind gusts it will be -40 at times tonight.



Celsius or Fahrenheit?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> c-c-c-c-c-cold....... will b-b-b-be back to-tonight.......
> 3 degrees and now the wind is picking up.  Heard that with wind gusts it will be -40 at times tonight.
> Can someone once more tell me something about the greenhouse effect....?




Man. That sounds cold. Really cold. I hope those guys fixed the heater good and nice recently....


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I already bought a computer week before christmas, the best present I'd received this year.    Not much coulda topped that, however.




Care to share the specs?


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Some Christmas present! Last time I upgraded was... 2001, I think. It was a dual 440MHz P2(3?) processor system, with something like 192 or 128 MB of RAM.
> 
> Needless to say, in 2007 terms, it's a bit slow nowadays.
> 
> I'm not sure what all it'll have, but I'll let you know when I find out.
> 
> I believe I'll be harvesting the rest of my current machine to give something to my parents, as they've been needing something new.




Yeah. Someone gave us an older Dell workstation with dual p3 500mhz chips last year. The thing had quite a hard time in Win2k. Win XP was near impossible.  :\  So - we wiped low-level formatted the hard drive and the gave the machine to the Salvation Army. I hope someone gets good use out of it!

I always like giving leftover machines to people who can get some mileage outta them. Many people only use comps for surfing the web, email and word processing, and older machines can handle that fine, even after all the security stuff and updates, etc.

We have a few more machines here in the office to be upgraded (lessee ... about 6), so I am going to slowly give those away to needy folks in the upcoming years. I already have two "slots" taken for new comps. We will see what time unfolds.

But yes ... do post the specs when you find out.  I always love looking over the spec sheets. Like doing it in rpg's too....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> c-c-c-c-c-cold....... will b-b-b-be back to-tonight.......
> 
> 
> 
> 3 degrees and now the wind is picking up.  Heard that with wind gusts it will be -40 at times tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone once more tell me something about the greenhouse effect....?




It was rather chilly here too. Not *that* chilly... but it was about 20 degrees last night and got up to about 45 today plus wind chill.


----------



## Wereserpent

"Those people, whoever they are. They're right too."


----------



## Mycanid

No - I am more inclined to think they're left ... I mean they've left ... I mean ...   

[sigh] ... time to "close up shop" for the day.... See y'all later!


----------



## Wereserpent

"They think I'm a wimp, I'm spineless, a coward..."


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Celsius or Fahrenheit?





F


If Celsius it would not have been as bad.   If I remember my stuff 32 F = 0 C  so maybe....
-10 C before wind chill.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> "They think I'm a wimp, I'm spineless, a coward..."





?!?!?

What are we referring to?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> F
> 
> 
> If Celsius it would not have been as bad.   If I remember my stuff 32 F = 0 C  so maybe....
> -10 C before wind chill.




actually F and C use different size degrees. 

The formula is (F-32)/9 * 5=C or (C/5)*9 +32=F

so 77F -32 =45
 45/9 = 5
 5*5=25C
so 77F = 25C

or 32F -32=0
0/9 = 0
0*5=0C
and 32F = 0C

-40F -32 = -72
-72/9 = -8
-8*5= -40C
Therefore -40F = -40C
It was a trick question


----------



## Aurora

I hate the cold. I like snow, but hate cold. I preferred livng in San Diego where if i wanted to see snow we just hopped in the car and drove 45 inland to Julian to see it.  That way, we never had to shovel it! I remember the Christmas I got new roller skates. I was 10, and I went outside and skated in shorts and a tank top because it was 70 degrees. 

Well, I am back from St Louis. In a bit of a funk though. Not spending much time online. Maybe it will change. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ?!?!?
> 
> What are we referring to?



You know he comes in here with random quotes.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know he comes in here with random quotes.



I think he is trying to set up an insanity defense.


----------



## Aeson

Everyone here is set up for that. It's not a problem.


----------



## Wereserpent

1377 rocking all day long rock the ages with your supercilious bumblebess


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> 1377 rocking all day long rock the ages with your supercilious bumblebess




Ya know ... I think I may have figured out one possible source for Galeros' random quotes. I think he is repeating the subject lines of some of the SPAM mail he gets.

Whaddaya think?


----------



## Mycanid

Good afternoon to all, by the way


----------



## Wereserpent

The mulligan dirk book printer fan sensor tiger stick bug


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I am back from St Louis. In a bit of a funk though. Not spending much time online. Maybe it will change. Hope everyone is doing well.




uh....who are you again?



good to hear from you again.  I had figured you to be a CM convert or something of the such.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone here is set up for that. It's not a problem.




I have no idea what you mean.  Do you Mania?

No Mega.  I don't.  Al?

Humm?

Go back to sleep Al.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> 1377 rocking all day long rock the ages with your supercilious bumblebess





Blue Bouncing Buzzing Brightly Bazilian Bumble Bees Blew By Big Bobby Black Backwards Because Burbing Bart Blockburger Bought Bogus base Balls.


hee.  21.


----------



## megamania

Okay... Sunday - Friday most folks are here around 8:30 - 9:30.  3 hours before I can appear.

Saturday I decide to pop in at that time....last entry is 4:30.  Fashionably late sucks... or are you folks avoiding me still?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know ... I think I may have figured out one possible source for Galeros' random quotes. I think he is repeating the subject lines of some of the SPAM mail he gets.
> 
> Whaddaya think?




We could have a winner.


----------



## Aeson

I got a spam email from Jan. 26 1980. That is 1980. 8-0. How do you get emails from 1980? It came in new yesterday.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> uh....who are you again?
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear from you again.  I had figured you to be a CM convert or something of the such.



We both spend a lot of time there but she has not been there much lately either. I was going through withdrawal while she was gone.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Okay... Sunday - Friday most folks are here around 8:30 - 9:30.  3 hours before I can appear.
> 
> Saturday I decide to pop in at that time....last entry is 4:30.  Fashionably late sucks... or are you folks avoiding me still?



We were not avoiding you. I was at a LAN party today after work. I got home at 9 and this is the first chance I got to post. I need to clean up a little before the game tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

I know you guys are not trying to avoid me....it just happens as such.  It can be argued I am trying to avoid you folks also.   Life is as it is.


----------



## megamania

I should be doing other things also but .... oh well.  Here I am.

Fighting off being depressed about lfe and slowly losing the battle.  Wife and I were fighting some until she learned of the mail I got Thursday.  She went to bed silent and weeping.  If there is such a thing as karma, either I was a world didctator bastich in a past life or I will be born in a life stlye ala Paris Hilton.   

Until then, Work 70hrs a week, break even by summer, fall behind by winter.  Wife wanders and the kids take it all in for granted... and ask for more.

Guess that is why I come here as I do.  Unwind and talk.


----------



## Aurora

Must not have been good news. I understand the living paycheck to paycheck and still falling behind. Of course, mine and DShai's spending habits greatly attribute to this. More mine than his. I told him when we got married I was a spoiled princess, but I have gotten much better. And it is not that he doesn't make a fair amount of money, he does. Maybe we need to learn to live below our means. Once we get our old house cleaned up and rented that will help signifigantly. Right now it is just sitting there vacant. 

St Louis was fun. Klint really enjoyed his conference. Got to meet some famous people in the information security field and spent a couple evenings at all the different agencies booths at the conference. He is being recruited by O.S.I. He likes the forensics side of infosec so maybe he will make the move. We'll see. It will mean he travels a lot though. Not sure how much I'll like that. 

Looks like I am going to CA in March with Kylee to visit my parents and siblings and my new baby nieces. It will be fun. Probably won't be warm enough yet to go to the beach. We'll see.


----------



## megamania

Sounds good and welcome back.

Yeah, moneys always an issue.

In my current state I decided to burn a few CDs of music I have on the computer.  Quite the mix.

#121  90's Dance musicXscape, Paula Abdul and C+C Music factory along with many others

#122 Modern dance with heavy Destiny's Child influence

#123 Eninem Mix  16 songs including the likes of The Real Slim Shady, Stan, Lose Yourself, My Band and Without Me.


My daughter has a sleepover so the wife and I are trying to keep it low-key here.  Feeling old, Had a 11 year old beat me silly at Upwords.   I rarely lose.....arrrrgh....  No respect for their elders....


----------



## Aurora

I think no matter how much you make, money is always an issue. Unless you are a hermit and have no hobbies. DShai was talking to his boss and his boss said that between him and his wife they make over 150K a year and they live paycheck to paycheck. (Putting no money into savings.) That just sounds insane to me. I really need to finish school because as much as I would like to stay home forever, we will never get to do the things we want to do (like take real vacations) and we won't be able to retire comfortably unless I work. And because me working will mean putting Kylee in daycare, I have to make enough to make it worth the expense. I am not gonna work to (after daycare expenses) make $5 an hour. I'd rather just stay home and maybe work part time at night when Klint is home.


----------



## Aeson

Geez girl. You're on at an odd time. Did you get anything done yesterday? That house isn't going to clean itself.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> DShai was talking to his boss and his boss said that between him and his wife they make over 150K a year and they live paycheck to paycheck. (Putting no money into savings.) .




HS! That is insane.


Both that they make that kinda money and that it is spent.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> And because me working will mean putting Kylee in daycare, I have to make enough to make it worth the expense. I am not gonna work to (after daycare expenses) make $5 an hour. I'd rather just stay home and maybe work part time at night when Klint is home.




If I don't get the state aid I have requested Dayday means I earn about 1 dollar a hour at the store.


Our total income (based on W2s) last year was between 55 and 57 thousand.  For southern Vermont that is solid but Middleclass gets no to little help.  I would be more secure going on Welfare.  The state then pays for lodging, food, dayday and extras.  It is insane and completely unfair.

I would write to my politicians but they have little care for southern Vermont.  Chittenden County (Burlington area) is where 50% of the state lives and thus they get ALL the attention and coverage.

Even more unfair.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Geez girl. You're on at an odd time. Did you get anything done yesterday? That house isn't going to clean itself.





We used to all stay here until about 1-1:30 am actually.


----------



## megamania

I can't believe we have a thread about screaming and that I had something to add to it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know ... I think I may have figured out one possible source for Galeros' random quotes. I think he is repeating the subject lines of some of the SPAM mail he gets.
> 
> Whaddaya think?




If he was, then he'd be talking about Viagra, enlarged body parts and how to get lots of money by sending money to idiots in Nigeria.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If he was, then he'd be talking about Viagra, enlarged body parts and how to get lots of money by sending money to idiots in Nigeria.




The idiots are the ones that send the money.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah. Someone gave us an older Dell workstation with dual p3 500mhz chips last year. The thing had quite a hard time in Win2k. Win XP was near impossible.  :\  So - we wiped low-level formatted the hard drive and the gave the machine to the Salvation Army. I hope someone gets good use out of it!



Oh, my dual 440mhz runs WinXP just fine. Then again, it has a pretty decent video card on it, so that probably makes a big difference.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, my dual 440mhz runs WinXP just fine. Then again, it has a pretty decent video card on it, so that probably makes a big difference.




And probably a decent hunk of RAM for XP to gobble up.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And probably a decent hunk of RAM for XP to gobble up.



 128MB I think?


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... well, I am glad you are able to get it work for you. Heh. Next thing you'll tell me is that you are getting Oblivion to work seamlessly on it!   

Ah well. No big deal.   

How are you all doing today folks?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... well, I am glad you are able to get it work for you. Heh. Next thing you'll tell me is that you are getting Oblivion to work seamlessly on it!



No, but I've played Counter-Strike and Dungeon Siege on it, with very good graphics.


----------



## Mycanid

Figures.


----------



## megamania

"allo Hive.   Appears once more no one is in.

Thought I would say 'Hi' anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hi mega! See you later!


----------



## Mycanid

Da dum dum da doopty dum, yadda da da da doopty dum,
Yum dum de deebidee dum buh deebadeedee dumm.....

Good afternoon hivers! 

( ... In a cheerful mood today ... )


----------



## Jdvn1

That happens a lot for a fun guy like you, right?


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... two references to that pun here in enWorld in the past two weeks. The percentage is increasing....  

Anyhow, how are you doing today JDVN1?


----------



## Jdvn1

I was thinking about it because mushroom hunting came up at work the other day, and I had to mention it... 

Things are going well! Though, busy. I have to go! Class, then change ringing.


----------



## Mycanid

No worries sir - class calls and all that.  Maybe I will be able to touch base with you later on....


----------



## Wereserpent

Never explain, never defend


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there Galeros  In usual form today I see, eh?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No worries sir - class calls and all that.  Maybe I will be able to touch base with you later on....



 Well, the beauty of message boards is that I can come back and check it whenever I have a spare minute and answer anything that goes on...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Da dum dum da doopty dum, yadda da da da doopty dum,
> Yum dum de deebidee dum buh deebadeedee dumm.....
> 
> Good afternoon hivers!
> 
> ( ... In a cheerful mood today ... )



Let's see what we can do to change that. Your dog was run over by a car. That new computer was sent to me by mistake and you ain't getting it.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, the beauty of message boards is that I can come back and check it whenever I have a spare minute and answer anything that goes on...



That is the good thing. I like that I can come here and say hi. The hi will be responded to in time. So, [size=+7]HI!!![/size]


----------



## Wereserpent

*Rocks Aeson Out*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros, you rock my world.


----------



## megamania

'allo.


----------



## Dog Moon

*two thumbs up*

'Eyyyyy'


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is the good thing. I like that I can come here and say hi. The hi will be responded to in time. So, [size=+7]HI!!![/size]



HI!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *two thumbs up*
> 
> 'Eyyyyy'



 Poor Dog Moon. His last word ever typed was 'eyes' and he couldn't even finish it...


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Poor Dog Moon. His last word ever typed was 'eyes' and he couldn't even finish it...




I say Mega in the hivemind with the wrench.


----------



## Mycanid

Well, at least it wasn't Mycanid in the greenhouse with the garden rake again.  :\


----------



## megamania

I and most professional killers and at times sociopaths prefer the adamantine chainsaw in the backyard.


----------



## megamania

...and don't forget- the body is placed in a deep pit filled with lime.  A few years and no one will know....



...and you know NOTHING......right?   taps saw handle.


----------



## Aeson

I'm the dashing young hero of the story. I survived until the end of the movie.


----------



## megamania

Made this guy last night.... here is a killer.... with no Will save.

½ DRAGON / ½ IRON GOLEM  OGRE (REPTILIAN) 	
INIT-3    SP30 / Fly 40 ave [NO RUN]   AC24    (TO24  FT23 ) AL CE  CR 20   
HD 4d10+12d10+247 (353)
Large  Construct (Dragon - Reptilian)  Fit 12		SAVES  F+22  R+1  W+4      
S50  D04  C39  I04  W10  C04
ATTACKS / DAM  Huge Great Falchion of Speed  +34 melee  4d6+25 (2hd +35)Crit 15-20 x2 
			OR Claw +33 melee  1d6+20 damage		
FULL ROUND		Huge Great Falchion of Speed  +34/+34/+29/+24 melee  4d6+25 (2hd +35) Crit 15-20 x2
			OR Claw (x2) +33 melee  1d6+20 damage
				AND BITE +33 melee  1d8+13	
BASE ATT / GRAPPLE:	+14 /+36	
ARMOR		24 (-1 sz, -3 dex, Stud Leather+2 (3), +11 NAC+1 Deflect, +1 Insight)
SPEC ATT		nada
SPEC QUA		Large Size Lift rate x2
			Base speed 40	
			Dark Vision: 60ft
			Low Light Vision
			Racial HD 4d10 
			+7 NAC
			Scent
			Hold breathe in Water : normal x2
			BREATH WEAPON (SU): 1/day 6d8 Fire 30ft Cone of Fire  
                                               REF DC 10+2+CON Mod (+10) 22
			BREATH WEAPON (SU): Poisonous Gas  1d4+1 rds  10ft Cone 
                                               1d4 CON and secondary = DEATH
                                               FORT DC 10+1/2 HD+CON MOD (22)
			IMMUNITIES (EX): Sleep, Paral and FIRE
			DAMAGE REDUCTION: 31 / +2  (+25 then +6 Roll with it Feat)
			Rust Vulnibility
			MAGIC IMMUNITY (SU): COMPLETE MAGIC RESISTANCE
FACE / REACH		10 / 10
SKILLS			Bal -1, Climb +21, Hide –7, Jump +20, List +4, Spot +0	 
FEATS			(+14 total) Cleave,  Greater Cleave, Greater W Focus:G F,   
                                      Greater W Spec: G F, Improv Crit: G F, Monkey Grip, Power Att,
                                      Power Crit, Roll With It x3, Toughness, Weapon Focus: Great F.,
                                      Weapon Spec: G F	
TREASURE	standard (CR 20 = 80,000)  
Huge Great Falchion+1 Speed [32,000] 
Amulet of Health +6 [32,000]
Ring of Prot+1 [4000]
Ioun Stone: Dusty Rose  +1 Insight bonus to AC [5000]
Stud Leather +2 [4000]
3000 GOLD remain
LANGUAGE		Common, Giant	
BOOK / PAGE	MM3.5 199  Reptilian Template S Species 128 ½ Dragon MM3.5 146	             ½ Golem MM II 210  PHB Fighter
NOTES:			Created by Xulo-12 as a powerful fighter.  Why waste the
                                       fleshbag if it is a strong tool


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm the dashing young hero of the story. I survived until the end of the movie.





the one with four beautiful but dumb girls whom as soon as there is one body decide they will stay in the house and defend themselves with a baseball bat instead of calling police or getting the hell outta there.


----------



## megamania

I didn't think any one was around.  I was about to run off.  How goes it?


----------



## Aeson

How do you make a 1/2 iron golem?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> the one with four beautiful but dumb girls whom as soon as there is one body decide they will stay in the house and defend themselves with a baseball bat instead of calling police or getting the hell outta there.



And I get it on with them all.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I didn't think any one was around.  I was about to run off.  How goes it?



It's cold. I know it isn't as cold as VT. It goes slowly. Business is slow. I've had 3 paying customers today. I'd hate to see how it is tomorrow when the winter weather gets here.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you make a 1/2 iron golem?




½ Golem Template     MM II page 210 

Nasty combos.   The only rule I bent was the base creature allowed.  As a Dragon / Ogre x-breed it would be considered a Dragon subspecies which is not listed for the golem template.  But in mind of the mad sciencetist / creator theme it works well enough so I am using it anyway.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> And I get it on with them all.





The movie title:   Aeson: Lucky til the end.

The sequel, Aeson: Renewed Luck   (zombie vs psycho)


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's cold. I know it isn't as cold as VT. It goes slowly. Business is slow. I've had 3 paying customers today. I'd hate to see how it is tomorrow when the winter weather gets here.





Ugh.


Yeah its slow here also.  Cold but very little snow so no City people are skiing.

Morgage is due Thursday the 1st. 1700.  I had 550 saved, spent 260 on heating fuel today.

So much for fixing my credit rating......


----------



## megamania

oh oh oh!    I should take a level of Warhulk vs a 12th level of fighter and gain the auto cleave ability even if foe doesn't fall down.


That would be eeeeeeeeeee-vil!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> The movie title:   Aeson: Lucky til the end.
> 
> The sequel, Aeson: Renewed Luck   (zombie vs psycho)


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> oh oh oh!    I should take a level of Warhulk vs a 12th level of fighter and gain the auto cleave ability even if foe doesn't fall down.
> 
> 
> That would be eeeeeeeeeee-vil!




Well making an eeeeeeeeeee-vil! creature using a broken class isn't particularly difficult.


----------



## Mycanid

Well kind sirs - I am stopping through to say hello again before signing off for the day.

By the way Aeson ... my computer is at the Fed Ex terminal in Redding and I get it tomorrow! YAY!

Hmm ... maybe you got sent a free comp, eh?    Worse things have happened, I guess.

Mega ... nice to see you posting en masse again. I always enjoy reading your rp writeups, btw.   

See y'all later - sorry haven't been around much lately, I know. Lotsa lotsa work....


----------



## megamania

saying hi.  Not staying long.  I feel really tired and just checked my blood sugars.   Food!   Food or coma.  Those are my choices right now.

So ...later!


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, been watching this a couple of times.  This song rocks!


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks.


----------



## megamania

allo.  Guess we have a second Hivemind site going.  This one is too busy I guess.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well making an eeeeeeeeeee-vil! creature using a broken class isn't particularly difficult.





My first thought was it was unbalanced also.   Though after seeing it in use it is balanced EXCEPT for the mighty blow crap of which I mentioned above.


----------



## megamania

Anyone up for a game of twenty questions?   (sure sign of boredom / cabin fever)

MINERAL.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there Mega.  How are you - other than suffering from cabin fever?


----------



## Mycanid

By the way JDVN1 - I see you are PbP'ing a solo game on the boards here. Interesting to see your progress thus far.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's cold. I know it isn't as cold as VT. It goes slowly. Business is slow. I've had 3 paying customers today. I'd hate to see how it is tomorrow when the winter weather gets here.




It was somewhat slower than usual today with a good chunk of our regulars who stayed home due to the weather. Got about an inch of snow this morning.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way JDVN1 - I see you are PbP'ing a solo game on the boards here. Interesting to see your progress thus far.



 Thanks!

If you see the dates, you see that it's been inconsistent. I've been busy the past month or two. 

It is a fun game, though. Did you see both Chapters 1 and 2?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, been watching this a couple of times.  This song rocks!



That movie rocks


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> If you see the dates, you see that it's been inconsistent. I've been busy the past month or two.
> 
> It is a fun game, though. Did you see both Chapters 1 and 2?




Uh ... hmm. Well, I guess the truest answer would be that I just read the first and last page of the thread!    You looked like you were enjoying yourself, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Whoops! Evening Aurora - long time no see? 

How have you been of late? I hear you are coming out to SoCali?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was somewhat slower than usual today with a good chunk of our regulars who stayed home due to the weather. Got about an inch of snow this morning.



It was painful today. I had less than a 1/2 dozen people and i was all one stamp a piece or some little stuff like that. It was awful.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoops! Evening Aurora - long time no see?
> 
> How have you been of late? I hear you are coming out to SoCali?



Doing well. Thanks. 
Yep, Kylee and I are gonna make a trip out in March. Probably for a week or so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uh ... hmm. Well, I guess the truest answer would be that I just read the first and last page of the thread!    You looked like you were enjoying yourself, though.



 Well, I ask because Chapters 1 and 2 have their own threads--so, that does answer my question.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was painful today. I had less than a 1/2 dozen people and i was all one stamp a piece or some little stuff like that. It was awful.




Yuck. Major bummer....


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I ask because Chapters 1 and 2 have their own threads--so, that does answer my question.




Ahh ... I must admit that I suspected as much. Especially because the thread I came across itself was in the "characters" section or some such ... don't remember now.

Good news! I am typing this from my brand spanking new computer I wrote to you about some time back! Hooray! Thing moves very nicely and everything installed without a hitch. Whew!

Anyway ... where is your other thread?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Doing well. Thanks.
> Yep, Kylee and I are gonna make a trip out in March. Probably for a week or so.




That'll be nice ... visiting the folks and stuff, eh? I have a friend who just came back from visiting his folks in that area ... Chula Vista I think it was.

He also went to the Mount Sinai icon exhibit at that huge museum in LA ... nuts, I can't remember it right now. It was put together by a 20th century industrialist whose name I forget.  :\  He said the display was AWESOME.

Your hubby is not coming - does the poor guy have to work, work, work? No breaks? Or are you saving the vacation time for GenCon?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahh ... I must admit that I suspected as much. Especially because the thread I came across itself was in the "characters" section or some such ... don't remember now.
> 
> Good news! I am typing this from my brand spanking new computer I wrote to you about some time back! Hooray! Thing moves very nicely and everything installed without a hitch. Whew!
> 
> Anyway ... where is your other thread?



 Bordell's Tales, Chapter 1: Two faces
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141416
Bordell's Tales, Chapter 2: Broken Sword
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=168455

I got my computer, but I'm still working on getting my wireless adapter to work... until then, I can't connect from there.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bordell's Tales, Chapter 1: Two faces
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=141416
> Bordell's Tales, Chapter 2: Broken Sword
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=168455
> 
> I got my computer, but I'm still working on getting my wireless adapter to work... until then, I can't connect from there.




Thanks JDVN1 ... make it a little easier.

Btw I agree ... wireless either works really well or is a total pain in the neck.

Still curious about the specs of your comp though.   How nice that your friend through it together for you like that!


----------



## Jdvn1

All I know right now is that it's a 2.4GHz processor and a gig of RAM... oh, and he did a little bit of modding to the case.


----------



## megamania

allo hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> allo hive.




Hello.  Man, haven't really been posting much lately.  Guess my addiction to EnWorld has kinda faded or something.  Hope it's only temporary.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All I know right now is that it's a 2.4GHz processor and a gig of RAM... oh, and he did a little bit of modding to the case.




Nice. Especially nice if that 2.4 ghz processor is an Athlon 64. That would mean it is something like a 64 3800 or something. And 1gb of RAM is necessary today, I find, for "comfortable performance". I am happy for you!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> allo hive.




Hey there Mega. Caught me at the end of a long day.  I'll be around for a bit. How's things? Hope you are not still freezing.... Got an email from a friend today who lives in Maine and she said it was -30 with the windchill.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hello.  Man, haven't really been posting much lately.  Guess my addiction to EnWorld has kinda faded or something.  Hope it's only temporary.




Cheer up DM - things go up and down and interest waxes and wanes with lots of things. You'll be firing off a gazillion posts before you know it.

Hmm ... maybe you got complacent after reaching 3rd level, eh?


----------



## Wereserpent

This is worse than the time I took off my shirt and got killed by Greg Kinnear.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> This is worse than the time I took off my shirt and got killed by Greg Kinnear.



 Ah, those were the days...


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice. Especially nice if that 2.4 ghz processor is an Athlon 64. That would mean it is something like a 64 3800 or something. And 1gb of RAM is necessary today, I find, for "comfortable performance". I am happy for you!



 Nope, it's a P4.

Though, I got my wireless adapter to work now! Yay!

... If only I could find that WinXP CD for its activation code, I could up this blasted thing.. security updates are important!


----------



## dshai527

Woops! This isn't DShai, it's Aurora!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That'll be nice ... visiting the folks and stuff, eh? I have a friend who just came back from visiting his folks in that area ... Chula Vista I think it was.
> 
> He also went to the Mount Sinai icon exhibit at that huge museum in LA ... nuts, I can't remember it right now. It was put together by a 20th century industrialist whose name I forget.  :\  He said the display was AWESOME.
> 
> Your hubby is not coming - does the poor guy have to work, work, work? No breaks? Or are you saving the vacation time for GenCon?



I had a friend in high school who lived in Chula Vista. It's really close to the border and REALLY hot in the summer. It amazes me that you can go an hour and a half south (compared to the part of San Diego I am from) and it can be 10 degrees hotter. I guess it is more inland too so that can make a difference. We always lived about 15 min from the ocean. Which is just inland enough that it is about 10 degrees warmer than the beach and not overcast.

I doubt I will be travelling to LA. I hate LA. Most San Diegans do. DShai won't be coming. He really doesn't like my family all that well anyways.    Plus, they are coming here in May, so he'll have to see them then. We have other things coming up that we would rather him use his vacation time for.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> This is worse than the time I took off my shirt and got killed by Greg Kinnear.




You were in a chick flick? (the only things he's done mainstream). He's ok in Enterprise but I don't watch the chick flicks he's in. 

I'm more a "blow s#!t up kinda gal as far as movie watchin' goes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

dshai527 said:
			
		

> Woops! This isn't DShai, it's Aurora!




Switching identities so you can up his post count?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had a friend in high school who lived in Chula Vista. It's really close to the border and REALLY hot in the summer. It amazes me that you can go an hour and a half south (compared to the part of San Diego I am from) and it can be 10 degrees hotter. I guess it is more inland too so that can make a difference. We always lived about 15 min from the ocean. Which is just inland enough that it is about 10 degrees warmer than the beach and not overcast.




Only reason I'd heard of the town (city?) was an episode of Forensic Files one day.... 



> I doubt I will be travelling to LA. I hate LA. Most San Diegans do. DShai won't be coming. He really doesn't like my family all that well anyways.    Plus, they are coming here in May, so he'll have to see them then. We have other things coming up that we would rather him use his vacation time for.




I haven't yet decided on going to LA. They're having the 30th anniversary Star Wars convention there and also my aunt and her son (and son's gf's family) live there. It's either that or a rumored trip to Key West again....


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I need to go on a vacation somewhere.  People making me jealous...


----------



## Mycanid

Well Aurora - at least it will be good for the folks to see the grandkid, eh? Always makes their heart glad. 

(At least it did for my grandparents....)


----------



## Aeson

I keep missing Aurora. It's not fair. I may have to start staying up late and forget about my store.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm more a "blow s#!t up kinda gal as far as movie watchin' goes.



And we respect that about you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I doubt I will be travelling to LA. I hate LA. Most San Diegans do. DShai won't be coming. He really doesn't like my family all that well anyways.    Plus, they are coming here in May, so he'll have to see them then. We have other things coming up that we would rather him use his vacation time for.



You should really have a husband that likes your family.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I keep missing Aurora. It's not fair. I may have to start staying up late and forget about my store.






She only pops in for 2 minutes a week now.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's either that or a rumored trip to Key West again....





Key West was fun.  I love the keys.  My father and I used to go camping on Big Pine key and Sunshine Key every other winter.  Go fishing off the bridges.  Stare at the women in string bikinis (I was 15-18  I blame it on my hormones.  I don't know his excuse) and buy fireworks at South of The Border on the Virgina / N Carolina border.  Cheesy place but still different thus fun.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, I need to go on a vacation somewhere.  People making me jealous...




Vacation does sound good.  Tammy (my wife) and I just had to cancel ours.  Money is tight.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> This is worse than the time I took off my shirt and got killed by Greg Kinnear.




I'm guessing its a movie reference?


----------



## megamania

Seems everyone is missing again.  Whatever happened to the days there was 3-4 of us on at the same time?  Its just not the same waiting 24-48 hours.    


'til later.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Vacation does sound good.  Tammy (my wife) and I just had to cancel ours.  Money is tight.




Ouch, that sucks.  I suppose I have enough money at the moment to go on vacation, but I have no idea where and no one to go with...

Although since I'm saving for when I move in a couple of months, it might be better not to go on vacation, even if I find someone to go with.

But still, to go somewhere warm for a week would be really nice right about now.  Minnesota is chilly!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Seems everyone is missing again.  Whatever happened to the days there was 3-4 of us on at the same time?  Its just not the same waiting 24-48 hours.
> 
> 
> 'til later.....




Guess it's one of those slow times.  I'm busy working on writing atm, but I needed a break, so here I am!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> She only pops in for 2 minutes a week now.



That's no good.


----------



## Aurora

Look 2 days in a row! Here I am again!  
Talk about something interesting and maybe I'll come back more often.  
That sucks that you have to cancel your vacation Mega.


----------



## Aeson

What do you want us to talk about?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do you want us to talk about?





Prophecy.

Anyone here believe in it?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Look 2 days in a row! Here I am again!
> Talk about something interesting and maybe I'll come back more often.
> That sucks that you have to cancel your vacation Mega.




Could be worse.  Wife was only mad for about 20 minutes.  Now she is disappointed but knows we have to do it.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Prophecy.
> 
> Anyone here believe in it?




No, I don't believe in prophecy, but it can be a neat addition to a book, similar to a pantheon of deities.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Prophecy.
> 
> Anyone here believe in it?



Wasn't a bad movie. I haven't seen all of the others yet.


----------



## Wereserpent

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYGhmJD9LKc


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYGhmJD9LKc




I've seen that before.  It's a little creepy, the laughing while burning thing.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wasn't a bad movie. I haven't seen all of the others yet.



The other ones were okay, but not great. Not like the first one. Anything with Christopher Walken in it is cool though to some degree IMO.

He's so freaking cool. Love this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alEGSgSpKVg


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYGhmJD9LKc



Must be nice to have money to burn.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The other ones were okay, but not great. Not like the first one. Anything with Christopher Walken in it is cool though to some degree IMO.
> 
> He's so freaking cool. Love this video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alEGSgSpKVg




That was the first time I've ever seen him.  You know, while I do like that video, I like this one better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYqxtlfKCic&mode=related&search=


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wasn't a bad movie. I haven't seen all of the others yet.



 I liked them, myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Key West was fun.  I love the keys.  My father and I used to go camping on Big Pine key and Sunshine Key every other winter.  Go fishing off the bridges.  Stare at the women in string bikinis (I was 15-18  I blame it on my hormones.  I don't know his excuse) and buy fireworks at South of The Border on the Virgina / N Carolina border.  Cheesy place but still different thus fun.





Never been to South of the Border. It's too far east. I'm more towards the center/west of center of the state and when I go down to Florida, I don't hit I-95 until I'm in South Carolina.

Place like Key West makes one lazy.... like you slow down doing stuff and just take it easy.... Gets cold when you're out on the water in December after sunset. Brr.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never been to South of the Border. It's too far east. I'm more towards the center/west of center of the state and when I go down to Florida, I don't hit I-95 until I'm in South Carolina.
> 
> Place like Key West makes one lazy.... like you slow down doing stuff and just take it easy.... Gets cold when you're out on the water in December after sunset. Brr.




Not missing much with the SoB.  It is a bit....sleezy in a way.  Very sexual themed. I even recall a sex toy store being on the grounds.

Key West was that.  I enjoyed the Conch Coach.  It is a guided tour that goes over the history and famous people that live there.

As for the chill after swimming-   what do you want skinny dipping.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I liked them, myself.




I had forgotten about the movies.

I remember watching the first one a few times so it had to have something going for it.  I think I saw the second one but recall 0 about it.


----------



## megamania

What about the movie- The Mothman Prophecies.

Eeerie.  and based on truth


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I had forgotten about the movies.
> 
> I remember watching the first one a few times so it had to have something going for it.  I think I saw the second one but recall 0 about it.



 Me too, actually. There's a trailer for a third, apparently, too.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> What about the movie- The Mothman Prophecies.
> 
> Eeerie.  and based on truth



I think I saw some of it. I wasn't impressed and didn't finish it.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That was the first time I've ever seen him.  You know, while I do like that video, I like this one better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYqxtlfKCic&mode=related&search=



I remember seeing that one. It cracks me up.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I saw some of it. I wasn't impressed and didn't finish it.




Yeah, unless you enjoy prophecies in general, the movie is hard to follow to a certain point.

Guess folks don't think much of this subject.

Next.....


----------



## megamania

The science behind the Greenhouse Effect.

Do you think it will be like "The Day After Tommorrow" or slower?   Do you think it is a myth and doesn't exit?   Is it a natural thing or did we create/speed it up?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Yeah, unless you enjoy prophecies in general, the movie is hard to follow to a certain point.
> 
> Guess folks don't think much of this subject.
> 
> Next.....




I didn't realize that original question had been about a movie, which is why my answer probably sounded weird.  Since you were talking about something I had never seen, I couldn't comment on it.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> The science behind the Greenhouse Effect.
> 
> Do you think it will be like "The Day After Tommorrow" or slower?   Do you think it is a myth and doesn't exit?   Is it a natural thing or did we create/speed it up?




Never seen that movie, but from the previews, unless that movie happens over the course of several years, I don't think it will happen that quickly.

Without knowing many details about it - only know it in a general sense - I believe it could be a natural thing, but it is simply we seem to be hastening.  Greenhouse Effect or not, I think we've really hurt the planet and are probably continuing to do so until it is essentially lifeless.  I think that if we do find something to reverse the damage, it will be too late.  The only question is whether or not we will have the technology and capability to find some other planet to live on when Earth is no longer inhabitable.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I didn't realize that original question had been about a movie, which is why my answer probably sounded weird.  Since you were talking about something I had never seen, I couldn't comment on it.




Actually it wasn't but many referred to the movie instead of the question.   Go figure.  I had honestly forgotten there was even a movie about it.  I remember something about angels and one hiding out in a school seriously injured.  Nothing more.  Walken was the bad guy.... either a fallen angel, a demon or something of the like.


----------



## Aurora

Evening hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Evening hive.




Evening?  It's bedtime!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Actually it wasn't but many referred to the movie instead of the question.   Go figure.  I had honestly forgotten there was even a movie about it.  I remember something about angels and one hiding out in a school seriously injured.  Nothing more.  Walken was the bad guy.... either a fallen angel, a demon or something of the like.




Woohoo!  So instead of me being the only one wrong, everyone ELSE is wrong and I'm the only one that's right.  Makes me feel so much better.  Thanks guys!


----------



## megamania

There is proof that supports a sudden change.  

In high school I studied polar shifts quite a bit.  There is documented proof of this happening several times in history.  The poles would melt and imbalance the world's rotation slowing it down and creating a wobble effect which we have now.  Then it would spin slightly out of place until to rebalanced.  This would force the north pole/south pole to change location.

There was a wooly mammoth in russia found several years ago that was perfectly frozen.  So perfectly, it was still eating buttercups.  The critter was flash frozen while eating.  Hard to explain such an event except for through a polar shift or sudden breakdown of O-zone.  This effect was shown in the movie "The Day After Tommorrow" and explained.


It is coming and I suspect we are speeding it up.  Will it happen in our lifetimes?  Honestly don't know but evidence suggests it is possible.


As a side note, reading several books on polar cap melting and polar shifts, it was suggested that Vermont's southern border may become ocean front property.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Evening hive.





oh





my






god






look what the cat dragged in.   Long time no see.  How goes it?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  So instead of me being the only one wrong, everyone ELSE is wrong and I'm the only one that's right.  Makes me feel so much better.  Thanks guys!





yup yup!


----------



## Aurora

Well the Colts won the Superbowl. Should have been the Chargers. We should have just gamed and forgot about the Superbowl. Oh Well. 

It is SO FREAKING COLD HERE! It is 4 degrees outside. WIth windchill it is like 12 below. Anyone live where it is really warm and want a wife. ROFL My trip to CA can't come soon enough.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Evening?  It's bedtime!



I know. I have to head there soon.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well the Colts won the Superbowl. Should have been the Chargers. We should have just gamed and forgot about the Superbowl. Oh Well.
> 
> It is SO FREAKING COLD HERE! It is 4 degrees outside. WIth windchill it is like 12 below. Anyone live where it is really warm and want a wife. ROFL My trip to CA can't come soon enough.





I'm spoken for but thankyou for the offer


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> There is proof that supports a sudden change.




Well, in that case I will have to retract my answer as it was said by an uninformed person.  

Without knowing all the facts - and I don't want to spend the time to learn that - I guess I cannot legitimately answer your question.

Oh man, just realized that I missed both Battlestar Galactica and Dresden Files tonight.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> oh
> my
> god
> look what the cat dragged in.   Long time no see.  How goes it?



Not bad. Not bad. I am feeling well. Kylee however seems to be getting sick again. My father in law took her to a McDonalds play area. I wasn't okay with the idea, but let him take her anyways so they could get out of the house for awhile. Never again. Those places are breeding grounds for viruses. 48 hours later and she is sick. Makes me so mad.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm spoken for but thankyou for the offer



You don't live where it is REALLY warm. I am talking FLA or AZ or something. lol
no wait. not FLA. It is humid there and they have big bugs. I want warm and dry


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is SO FREAKING COLD HERE! It is 4 degrees outside. WIth windchill it is like 12 below. Anyone live where it is really warm and want a wife. ROFL My trip to CA can't come soon enough.




I think it's about that cold here, though I thought we were like 2 degrees colder.  With the wind... man, I hate the wind.  Even at negatives today, it felt fine until the dang wind struck.  Then the cold just kinda pierces the body to the bone.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think it's about that cold here, though I thought we were like 2 degrees colder.  With the wind... man, I hate the wind.  Even at negatives today, it felt fine until the dang wind struck.  Then the cold just kinda pierces the body to the bone.



And I layer clothes and it doesnt seem to help! I need to start wearing like 4 pairs of pants and 6 shirts lol. The problem is that then you go into someplace....for instance the mall, and they have the heat up to 72degrees and you are in a winter coat and layers. Um duh! People are dying because of the heat in the place!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't live where it is REALLY warm. I am talking FLA or AZ or something. lol





One creates their own heat.    But yeah.   Vermont is not known for its warmth.

Course...in Florida ALL homes are mobile.

Arizona is nasty dry heat.  Causes wrinkles.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> And I layer clothes and it doesnt seem to help! I need to start wearing like 4 pairs of pants and 6 shirts lol. The problem is that then you go into someplace....for instance the mall, and they have the heat up to 72degrees and you are in a winter coat and layers. Um duh! People are dying because of the heat in the place!






oh oh oh!   That's why they are called Strip Malls.


----------



## megamania

It was much nicer last night.  I took the kids sledding with hot chocolate afterwards.  Fun was had by all.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> One creates their own heat.    But yeah.   Vermont is not known for its warmth.
> 
> Course...in Florida ALL homes are mobile.
> 
> Arizona is nasty dry heat.  Causes wrinkles.



I want dry!!! I hate humidity! Dry air doesnt cause wrinkles. The sun causes wrinkles. Plus, I know what lotion is. 

Hmmmm this is a site of mainly men.....I am probably not the only one here who knows what lotion is.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> oh oh oh!   That's why they are called Strip Malls.



If we had rep here. I would rep you for that one Mega.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> It was much nicer last night.  I took the kids sledding with hot chocolate afterwards.  Fun was had by all.



It has been years since I went sledding. Why didn't the wife go? I totally would have gone.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> If we had rep here. I would rep you for that one Mega.





rep?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It has been years since I went sledding. Why didn't the wife go? I totally would have gone.




She and the dog went also.  my bad.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> She and the dog went also.  my bad.



did the dog get hot chocolate?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want dry!!! I hate humidity! Dry air doesnt cause wrinkles. The sun causes wrinkles. Plus, I know what lotion is.
> 
> Hmmmm this is a site of mainly men.....I am probably not the only one here who knows what lotion is.





now was that nice?!?   LOL


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> rep?



some sites have reputation. You can positive or negatve rep someone for the things they say.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> did the dog get hot chocolate?





Beef Jerky.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> some sites have reputation. You can positive or negatve rep someone for the things they say.





So was that a + or a - ?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> now was that nice?!?   LOL



No it wasn't. *edited out offensive spanking reference* teehee


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> So was that a + or a - ?



It had a smiley face  +++


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Beef Jerky.



You're a good daddy.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> No it wasn't. *edited out offensive spanking reference* teehee





uh-oh.  That's what I like about you-  you always get me going









maybe I should rephrase that some...... oh well.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> uh-oh.  That's what I like about you-  you always get me going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I should rephrase that some...... oh well.....



ROFL

I figured I should return in true form


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It had a smiley face  +++





bonus!



'course you be a sadistic wrench setting me up.... Sense Motive....Rats! a natural one... with a negative modifier.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're a good daddy.





Who's the daddy.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I figured I should return in true form




you.... polymorphed......?    But Dnd is a ...game.....right?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> *'course you be a sadistic wrench setting me up*.... Sense Motive....Rats! a natural one... with a negative modifier.



Aye! 'Tis true. 'Tis true.


----------



## megamania

We lost Dog Moon aka DM.  Buggers.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aye! 'Tis true. 'Tis true.






aaaaaaahhhhh!   She is a succubus!  Run for your souls!  Run!



.....run....later....but first.......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> We lost Dog Moon aka DM.  Buggers.



Happens. The talk of lotion reminded him........_you know what nevermind_. 

I too must head to bed. So I have to say adieu.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> aaaaaaahhhhh!   She is a succubus!  Run for your souls!  Run!
> 
> 
> 
> .....run....later....but first.......



lol If I am a sucubus I already have my prey.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happens. The talk of lotion reminded him........_you know what nevermind_.
> 
> I too must head to bed. So I have to say adieu.





Adieu what?   Do go to bed? Do go and check up on the kiddo?   Whatcha gonna adieu when they come looking for you?!?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happens. The talk of lotion reminded him........_you know what nevermind_.
> 
> I too must head to bed. So I have to say adieu.



 Wait, what? Are we tag-teaming here?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Adieu what?   Do go to bed? Do go and check up on the kiddo?   Whatcha gonna adieu when they come looking for you?!?



I might have to negrep you for that cheesy one.   

Night hive!!!


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wait, what? Are we tag-teaming here?



He left the conversation without saying goodbye, thus, opening himself up for abuse


----------



## Aurora

Damnit I am really going to bed now. lol


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> He left the conversation without saying goodbye, thus, opening himself up for abuse



 Well, that kind of happens a lot around here. Are we all open to abuse?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damnit I am really going to bed now. lol



 G'night!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that kind of happens a lot around here. Are we all open to abuse?





hurt me hurt me.


Kinda sucks but I gotta be going be going also.  Its nearly 1:30am and I got a doctors thing with the wife at 9:00am after getting the kids to school.

'til later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> some sites have reputation. You can positive or negatve rep someone for the things they say.




I tend to dislike the idea of reputation, but we have postcount, so that's good enough, right?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> We lost Dog Moon aka DM.  Buggers.




I'm not lost.  The thread was simply momentarily displaced.  Or something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happens. The talk of lotion reminded him........_you know what nevermind_.
> 
> I too must head to bed. So I have to say adieu.




Reminds me I need to put it in the bucket or else I get the hose again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He left the conversation without saying goodbye, thus, opening himself up for abuse




I never left!  It was on my screen the entire time.  I just forgot to hit Refresh...


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I never left!  It was on my screen the entire time.  I just forgot to hit Refresh...



 Likely excuse.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> lol If I am a sucubus I already have my prey.



I hope it's me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well the Colts won the Superbowl. Should have been the Chargers. We should have just gamed and forgot about the Superbowl. Oh Well.
> 
> It is SO FREAKING COLD HERE! It is 4 degrees outside. WIth windchill it is like 12 below. Anyone live where it is really warm and want a wife. ROFL My trip to CA can't come soon enough.



Do you have to ask? Tease.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I figured I should return in true form



Cheating on me?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm not lost.  The thread was simply momentarily displaced.  Or something.



What are you on and can I have some?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I might have to negrep you for that cheesy one.
> 
> Night hive!!!



You'll have to spread it around before you can give it to him again.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm not lost.  The thread was simply momentarily displaced.  Or something.





We went ethereal but but we're back.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Reminds me I need to put it in the bucket or else I get the hose again.





more


info



than



I


needed


----------



## Aeson

Looks like you guys have all the fun after I'm gone.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Likely excuse.




yeah!  what he and his clones said!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll have to spread it around before you can give it to him again.





jealous?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like you guys have all the fun after I'm gone.




But you're back!   



Unfortunately the wife has a doctor's appointment at 8:30 I am driving her to.  Thus why I am here vs work.   Gotta go in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> jealous?



Hellz yeah!!!


Actually the way the rep system works is, you can just sit there rep the same person. You have to give it to other people before you come back to that person.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I never left!  It was on my screen the entire time.  I just forgot to hit Refresh...



ROFL.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like you guys have all the fun after I'm gone.



Yes, but it wasn't _because_ you were gone. _That_ would be a reason to be upset.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hellz yeah!!!
> 
> 
> Actually the way the rep system works is, you *can* just sit there rep the same person. You have to give it to other people before you come back to that person.



I think you mean can't not can.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think you mean can't not can.



You are correct. I meant can't. I wasn't awake yet when I posted that. I had gotten up and went straight to the PC.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but it wasn't _because_ you were gone. _That_ would be a reason to be upset.



I know. It just seems I miss all the fun now that I have to get up in the morning.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think you mean can't not can.





Double negative!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Double negative!



whatever


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Double negative!




Don't correct the Queen in her own hive. What's a matta you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, in that case I will have to retract my answer as it was said by an uninformed person.
> 
> Without knowing all the facts - and I don't want to spend the time to learn that - I guess I cannot legitimately answer your question.
> 
> Oh man, just realized that I missed both Battlestar Galactica and Dresden Files tonight.




Dresden Files was a rerun. 

I was over at our gaming hosts' house last night watching the Super Bowl.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Not bad. I am feeling well. Kylee however seems to be getting sick again. My father in law took her to a McDonalds play area. I wasn't okay with the idea, but let him take her anyways so they could get out of the house for awhile. Never again. Those places are breeding grounds for viruses. 48 hours later and she is sick. Makes me so mad.





They should take along some hand sanitizer to kill those bacteria. Or head straight to the bathroom and wash the hands before eating or drinking or other personal stuff.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> It has been years since I went sledding. Why didn't the wife go? I totally would have gone.





It's been years for me too. Tried down the next door driveway but it was too lumpy and not sloped good enough. One house we lived in had a nice slope next door we'd use on the rare occasion we get enough snow to sled in. Never built a snowman.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I tend to dislike the idea of reputation, but we have postcount, so that's good enough, right?




I hate it too. Too much a way for someone with a$$hole tendencies to knock your rep down to the negatives.

Just like on NL when I wouldn't sit and take the bullying.


----------



## HellHound

Hey folks, looks like I finally got sucked back to ENWorld after nearly a year away (since March of 2006 when Tony killed himself).

So, what's going on amongst the figments of PirateCat's imagination these days?


----------



## HellHound

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't correct the Queen in her own hive. What's a matta you?




When the heck did she become the queen of this hive??!!


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> Hey folks, looks like I finally got sucked back to ENWorld after nearly a year away (since March of 2006 when Tony killed himself).
> 
> So, what's going on amongst the figments of PirateCat's imagination these days?



 Yay! Welcome back!


----------



## HellHound

Thanks man, It's been a long time away.


----------



## Jdvn1

How was life away from EN World? Big ENnie excitement coming up?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> more
> 
> 
> info
> 
> 
> 
> than
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> needed




Now I got that song in my head...


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dresden Files was a rerun.
> 
> I was over at our gaming hosts' house last night watching the Super Bowl.




Dresden Files was a rerun?!?  There's only been 2 episodes!


----------



## Aeson

HellHound said:
			
		

> When the heck did she become the queen of this hive??!!



When Lady_Acoma gave up the throne.


When I said so!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dresden Files was a rerun?!?  There's only been 2 episodes!




They replayed those 2.


----------



## Dog Moon

It puts the lotion in the basket!


----------



## HellHound

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How was life away from EN World? Big ENnie excitement coming up?




I'm one of the admins of the bigger ENWorld Off Topic forum, Circvs Maximvs, so I've kept up with a bunch of my old ENW peeps.

I stopped gaming completely for several months, and have slowly started up again. I run a monthly Eberron game and a monthly WHFRP2 game and am about to start a monthly CyberPunk 2020 game.

And yeah, the ENnies brought me back. Nothing like seeing my wife getting pissed off at the stuff over here to get me to come in again.


----------



## HellHound

Aeson said:
			
		

> When Lady_Acoma gave up the throne.




Ok, when did Lady_Acoma get the throne?

Good lord, the Hive has changed.


----------



## Aeson

HellHound said:
			
		

> Ok, when did Lady_Acoma get the throne?
> 
> Good lord, the Hive has changed.




It's been awhile.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> They replayed those 2.




Wow, that just seems... sad.


----------



## HellHound

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's been awhile.




Yeah really...







Back when I used to be here, the place was


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, that just seems... sad.



I think they wanted to avoid showing new episodes during the Super Bowl.


----------



## Aeson

HellHound said:
			
		

> Yeah really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when I used to be here, the place was



Who you callin' monkeybutts?


----------



## HellHound

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who you callin' monkeybutts?




Mmmm... don't make me go changing your title on CM again.


----------



## Aeson

HellHound said:
			
		

> Mmmm... don't make me go changing your title on CM again.



I love you too, Fvckie.


----------



## HellHound

Hah. Fooled you for a minute. Thought I was Krieg. Your hivemind implant is obviously malfunctioning.


----------



## Aeson

HellHound said:
			
		

> Hah. Fooled you for a minute. Thought I was Krieg. Your hivemind implant is obviously malfunctioning.



I remembered you, Hound. It took a few.


----------



## HellHound

One of the main reasons I'm not here that often is I typically post from work, and ENWorld is blocked at work (although CM isn't).


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back to the hive.


----------



## Steve Jung

Heya Hound. Odd to see you around these parts rather than CM.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's been years for me too. Tried down the next door driveway but it was too lumpy and not sloped good enough. One house we lived in had a nice slope next door we'd use on the rare occasion we get enough snow to sled in. .




As a kid I had it awesome.  There was a summer home behind the house in the woods.  The drive to it was close to 1/2 mile and most of it was a 45 degree angle.  It would snow once and the caretaker would plow it then leave it alone for the rest of the year.  This made for a banked run.  I would slide down going waaaaay too fast, powerslide sideways for thirty feet to make a 180 degree corner at the near bottom of the hill then another power slide INTO a tree sideways which directed me down my grandparents hillside that led to the main road.

15 minutes to walk up and about 3 to come down.  Completely awesome. 



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never built a snowman.




I have made a snow Godzilla, turtle and dragon.   In college I got into trouble for doing a female....anatomically correct female.  No sense of humor.


----------



## megamania

HellHound said:
			
		

> Hey folks, looks like I finally got sucked back to ENWorld after nearly a year away (since March of 2006 when Tony killed himself).
> 
> So, what's going on amongst the figments of PirateCat's imagination these days?





Longtime no see.  Welcome back to the fold.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> When Lady_Acoma gave up the throne.
> 
> 
> When I said so!





Gave it up and disappeared.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who you callin' monkeybutts?





The monkeys!   Now that brings back memories.


----------



## megamania

HellHound said:
			
		

> Mmmm... don't make me go changing your title on CM again.





CM and my computer do NOT get along.


----------



## megamania

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Heya Hound. Odd to see you around these parts rather than CM.





and another face we have not seen in a while.  'allo Jung.


----------



## HellHound

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Heya Hound. Odd to see you around these parts rather than CM.




Thanks, Steve. Here I have to play nice, whereas on CM I get to play the role of "community leader and general ".

Now I'm trying to remember what role you play on CM.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning (at least where I am) folks! How's things with y'all? Thought I'd drop by ever-so-briefly and say hello.


----------



## Aurora

HellHound said:
			
		

> Thanks, Steve. Here I have to play nice, whereas on CM I get to play the role of "community leader and general ".
> 
> Now I'm trying to remember what role you play on CM.



Many of us play roles on CM


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning (at least where I am) folks! How's things with y'all? Thought I'd drop by ever-so-briefly and say hello.



Hello Mycanid!


----------



## Aurora

IT IS SO COLD HERE! And it is dropping snow like you wouldnt believe! Our first real winter storm! Hooray for snowmen!


----------



## Mycanid

Man ... I wish WE had snow here. We really need it. It is supposed to rain the next couple of days, but snow would be better.  :\ 

Ah well. Don't look a gift horse in the mouth and all that stuff, eh?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> IT IS SO COLD HERE! And it is dropping snow like you wouldnt believe! Our first real winter storm! Hooray for snowmen!




Last Friday I was at Worcester Polytechnic Institute for their weekly boardgame night.

It started snowing at about 6:00pm; nice sticky snow, perfect for snowmen.

The question came up "What's the geekiest thing we could make out of snow?"

So we made snow dice

A d4, d6, d8, and I made a d20.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> IT IS SO COLD HERE! And it is dropping snow like you wouldnt believe! Our first real winter storm! Hooray for snowmen!




Yeah, cold here too.  Apparently it was like -17 degrees yesterday with a high of -1...


----------



## Steve Jung

HellHound said:
			
		

> Thanks, Steve. Here I have to play nice, whereas on CM I get to play the role of "community leader and general ".
> 
> Now I'm trying to remember what role you play on CM.



That would be Kafitrar. 

Hi everyone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, cold here too.  Apparently it was like -17 degrees yesterday with a high of -1...



 Today the high is in the 70s here...


----------



## Wereserpent

I am Galeros.  I like to drink toner liquid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dresden Files was a rerun?!?  There's only been 2 episodes!




They didn't want to run a new ep opposite the Super Bowl. So they re-ran the premiere.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have completely stapled my mind.


----------



## Wereserpent

Let us all rejoice in this repast that I have given us.


----------



## Wereserpent

Powerblocking it all afternoon tree shrub puppy milk.


----------



## Wereserpent

I will identify you as the ultimate in fighting force super ultra Y.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I have completely stapled my mind.





Could be worse... you coulda given it paper cuts....


----------



## Wereserpent

Why must we blunger the zooka?


----------



## Wereserpent

Verily the Galeros had become greater than any being in the multiverse.  Book Book Booka.


----------



## Wereserpent

Duuuu doo duuu deee dttttt dwww dggg dhhh jdhjdhjhgtyeyueie

The Spider proclaims you all cable!


----------



## Wereserpent

It is my last day on this accursed journey to hell.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dusty kitties shall be your undoing!


----------



## Wereserpent

Antigone, hear me now?


----------



## HellHound

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The question came up "What's the geekiest thing we could make out of snow?"
> So we made snow dice
> A d4, d6, d8, and I made a d20.




On the Circvs, I would have given you +10 rep for that.


----------



## HellHound

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That would be Kafitrar.




Thanks. I'm not good with the cross-board renamings, even though I am one of the main instigators of it.

Uhmmm, and what's up with Gibberishaleros?


----------



## Aeson

HellHound said:
			
		

> Uhmmm, and what's up with Gibberishaleros?



Post count whore.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Could be worse... you coulda given it paper cuts....



It could have been even worse. He could have stapled his balls to a roof.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It could have been even worse. He could have stapled his balls to a roof.




Maybe that explains the jabberjaw incident he's embroiled in....


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe that explains the jabberjaw incident he's embroiled in....





OH NOES!!!!!


----------



## Steve Jung

HellHound said:
			
		

> Thanks. I'm not good with the cross-board renamings, even though I am one of the main instigators of it.
> 
> Uhmmm, and what's up with Gibberishaleros?



No problem. I think Galeros is getting in touch with his inner chaos.


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Last Friday I was at Worcester Polytechnic Institute for their weekly boardgame night.
> 
> It started snowing at about 6:00pm; nice sticky snow, perfect for snowmen.
> 
> The question came up "What's the geekiest thing we could make out of snow?"
> 
> So we made snow dice
> 
> A d4, d6, d8, and I made a d20.



That is so freaking cool. 

Now I must come up with something cool to make out of snow......hmmmm


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is so freaking cool.
> 
> Now I must come up with something cool to make out of snow......hmmmm



 A fireplace?


----------



## Mycanid

How about a fire?   

All right ... wise guy fungi are only popping through the hive ever so briefly. Enough is enough, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is so freaking cool.
> 
> Now I must come up with something cool to make out of snow......hmmmm




Thinks to make out of snow


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Many of us play roles on CM





Country Music..... ugh.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Post count whore.





Basically but everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It could have been even worse. He could have stapled his balls to a roof.





Which is worse-  the fact you said it or the fact it crossed my mind as something to say....oh the humanity.


----------



## megamania

It appears the curfew is still in effect.    

Everyone has remained home and gone to bed.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> It appears the curfew is still in effect.
> 
> Everyone has remained home and gone to bed.




I'm here, and awake, though hopefully not for long.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm here, and awake, though hopefully not for long.



 ... You said an hour ago, yet you're still here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Thinks to make out of snow



 Classic. I love C&H.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there hivers! 

Once again passing through....


----------



## Jdvn1

I want a "Mushroom Crossing" sign...


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... the fresh upturned earth in the ground should be a dead givaway (I get around by "hyper-burrowing" ya see.)


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... You said an hour ago, yet you're still here.




Yeah, didn't get to sleep for a while.  Really tired atm because of it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey, it is Dog Moon!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hey, it is Dog Moon!




Yep, still here.  Kinda wake atm, but not entirely.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, still here.  Kinda wake atm, but not entirely.





I know that feeling.  I once stayed up for over a day and I was crazy!


----------



## Wereserpent

G'Night everyone!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I know that feeling.  I once stayed up for over a day and I was crazy!




My first gaming con I stayed up 72 hours straight with nothing but some pizza, pancakes and LOTS of Mountain Dew.  I was WW (Wired and Weird) for a full week until I made up the lost sleep.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> My first gaming con I stayed up 72 hours straight with nothing but some pizza, pancakes and LOTS of Mountain Dew.  I was WW (Wired and Weird) for a full week until I made up the lost sleep.



 Speaking of which, I went to my first gaming con tonight! Though, I didn't have the time to do any actual gaming.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I went to my first gaming con tonight! Though, I didn't have the time to do any actual gaming.



Only the losers go to a con and actually game. 

Seriously, it's hard to go and find the time. I go for everything other than the gaming. Now if given a chance to game with people I know from here or CM I would do it.

How was it? Which con is it? Going back next year?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, I went to my first gaming con tonight! Though, I didn't have the time to do any actual gaming.




This was my first exposure to LARP games on a con level.  It was out of hand.  One guy broke his arm running outside.  The organizers of the con rewrote many rules involving LARPs after that first night.

Restricted areas of play
Times of day
Activities involved


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only the losers go to a con and actually game.
> 
> Seriously, it's hard to go and find the time. I go for everything other than the gaming. Now if given a chance to game with people I know from here or CM I would do it.
> 
> How was it? Which con is it? Going back next year?




I suspect this is aimed at Jdvn1 but I'll answer anyway-

First con was a blast.  Carnage in the Mountains back in about 2000.  I only did gaming but watched Historical strategy games (these guys are truely and freaklike scary with their knowledge and detail), some Armor Wars, several card games and then the new thing- Mage Knight.

I went back the next year.  Did some 3.0 sanctioned stuff and officially joined the RPGA Network.  Played Toon with a flirtatious girl and a very dim witted 50 year old.

The following year I did Hero Clix and shopped around.  At this point I had the kids as the wife was working.

Since then, the Carnage has moved to different site and I am expanding places including Albany.

Speaking of which- the next Game Day is coming up.


----------



## megamania

8 hours of prime time has gone by with no replys..... oh the humanity.


----------



## megamania

Still quiet here I see.

I have just agreed to run two games for the Albany Gameday in March.  Here is what I have submitted-


XEN’ DRIK:  THE CHAOS EFFECT
You have been exploring deep into the jungles of the Xen’drik for the past week.  You have seen everything.  Mysterious drow,  Huge Dinosaurs, Civilized Giants but what is happening around you now can not be explained in mere words.  You can fight it, you can study it or you can try to talk to it but there is no way to escape it-   THE CHAOS EFFECT!

Events from the failed expedition done last September has come back to haunt everyone as the Chaos Effect is released into the unexpecting world.  6 players of level 10 PCs.  Characters will be supplied.



THE ADVENTURERS DISASSEMBLED!
They look like characters you may have seen before but these Adventurers are something new.  You can play The Captain, Iron Knight, War Hulk or any of the other members of the Adventurers as they face something new.  The Awakened Golem known only as Ultron!

High Level / Epic Level DnD meets Superhero comics.  Characters to be supplied by DM.  4 players Comic book knowledge is not required to play.



So if you are going to be in Albany NY on the 10th of March come and visit, sit down and have a few laughs.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> 8 hours of prime time has gone by with no replys..... oh the humanity.




Well, I was gaming today.

Guess what?  We defeated Kyuss!  Wooh!


----------



## Dog Moon

So I DMed the first couple of encounters for the Ravenloft adventure which came out a couple months ago.  Managed to kill someone who was turned into a Zombie [Zombie Jeff was what he was referred to, named after the player] and two others are on their way to becoming Varguille's.

I've noticed one mistake so far in a stat block and the Varguille's differ from the MM version, of which I'm not sure if it was supposed to be intentional or not.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only the losers go to a con and actually game.
> 
> Seriously, it's hard to go and find the time. I go for everything other than the gaming. Now if given a chance to game with people I know from here or CM I would do it.
> 
> How was it? Which con is it? Going back next year?



Well, I really wanted to game, but due to work and other obligations, I got there at 9 (I went back today and got there at 9:30), which was too late to jump in any of the games.

Though, looking around was cool! And, I bought stuff (how can you go to a con and not buy anything?). It was OwlCon, probably the biggest gaming con in Houston. Steve Jackson even goes every year!  Though, I got there too late to see him.

I had a blast! I had been wanting to go for years, but never had the time. So, time permitting, I'm definitely going back next year!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> This was my first exposure to LARP games on a con level.  It was out of hand.  One guy broke his arm running outside.  The organizers of the con rewrote many rules involving LARPs after that first night.
> 
> Restricted areas of play
> Times of day
> Activities involved



I was invited to a LARP when I went, actually, but I didn't want to pay the special events fee just for one game (it was the last game being offered that night). They seemed pretty organized, though the con has been going over 25 years, so I imagine they've worked out most kinks. They apparently have five STs for one game! Sounds like a lot to me, but I know nothing about LARPing.

(and, I wasn't hugely keen on LARPing Vampire)


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I was gaming today.
> 
> Guess what?  We defeated Kyuss!  Wooh!




Awesome!  Age of Wyrms I would guess.


----------



## megamania

There is a group out of Burlington that is way over board on Vampire LARP.  My understanding is the Burlington Police have asked them to leave Church street several times.  The hand gestures and spying drove store owners crazy and worried the older folks that visited the street to shop.

Church Street is a closed off street that only allows walking pedestrians on it.  On the very end of it is Earth Prime Comics and above it Quarterstaff Games.   Good place to go for jazz.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Awesome!  Age of Wyrms I would guess.




Yep.  We finished the Age of Worms campaign yesterday.  So far, I've played SCAP and AoW and I definitely like the latter better, but we also had a much better DM for it, so I guess that certainly helps as well.

I played a 15 year old girl swordsage.  For most of the game I was the most powerful character  in the group, though there were, of course, situations where the other characters shined where I wasn't able to do as much.  When stating our backgrounds, I was saying that I was a prodigy, so whenever I did something others considered powerful and were like 'wow' or 'how', someone else would say, 'Well, she's a prodigy'.

Later, near the end of the game, 'Shoulda been a swordsage' became popular.  Ironically, most of the times that was said, it was a comment about something other than my swordsage abilities, like when I made a full attack [3 attacks normally plus one hasted from someone else] and pulled out a horde of dice when I hit three times, someone would say, 'dang, that's a lot of damage' and someone else would say 'shoulda been a swordsage' despite the fact that all my dice were coming from holy, undead bane and arcane bane [which added a total of +6d6 per attack against some creatures].  Other times it was said was when my circlet grew more powerful [part of the story], but no one else besides me and the DM knew what it could do.  I became immune to mind-affecting stuff.  So the DM would say 'You are hit with...nevermind, you're immune.'  Someone else would say 'What?'  And then would come the inevitable, 'Shoulda been a swordsage'.

Fun times, really.  Wasn't said in a nasty way and I said both saying occasionally too.


----------



## HellHound

megamania said:
			
		

> Church Street is a closed off street that only allows walking pedestrians on it.  On the very end of it is Earth Prime Comics and above it Quarterstaff Games.   Good place to go for jazz.




I haven't been there in YEARS. I'm glad to hear that Quarterstaff Games is still around. We used to head south to Burlington once or twice a year to see gigs that weren't coming to Canada (Chili Peppers a few times, Pearl Jam, Smashing Pumpkins, Ministry, Oi Poloi, Exploited...) and would make sure to spend the afternoon on Church Street.

That was... well... over 13 years ago.


----------



## HellHound

Wow, I was gone for a year, and I only dropped by one page on the user lists by top poster.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, I really wanted to game, but due to work and other obligations, I got there at 9 (I went back today and got there at 9:30), which was too late to jump in any of the games.
> 
> Though, looking around was cool! And, I bought stuff (how can you go to a con and not buy anything?). It was OwlCon, probably the biggest gaming con in Houston. Steve Jackson even goes every year!  Though, I got there too late to see him.
> 
> I had a blast! I had been wanting to go for years, but never had the time. So, time permitting, I'm definitely going back next year!



That's cool. I'm glad you had a good time. I hope you get a chance to do some gaming.


----------



## Aeson

All I read.


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I played a 15 year old girl swordsage.




So, how you doin? 




I kid, Noom God. I don't know much about that class. Which book is it in?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> There is a group out of Burlington that is way over board on Vampire LARP.  My understanding is the Burlington Police have asked them to leave Church street several times.  The hand gestures and spying drove store owners crazy and worried the older folks that visited the street to shop.
> 
> Church Street is a closed off street that only allows walking pedestrians on it.  On the very end of it is Earth Prime Comics and above it Quarterstaff Games.   Good place to go for jazz.



Mega wins the thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> All I read.




Hehe.  Everyone bugged me about that for a little bit.  They were like 'WTF, a 15 year old girl?'

They stopped making fun of her when I grabbed someone for the first time and threw him.  Picturing a little girl grabbing a large man and throwing him 20 feet away was awesome.  Throwing people into pits and off cliffs was also fun.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I kid, Noom God. I don't know much about that class. Which book is it in?




It's in Tome of Battle.  Unfortunately, it doesn't seem like that book will be allowed in any further campaigns, but I certainly did get use out of it [played my character from levels 1-20].  We had another melee class in the group [duskblade] but when I totally outshined him, he ended up going into archivist and the mystic theurge and became a pretty decent cleric caster and only moderate meleeist.

While I do like the class, too much of it is focused on being offensive with only a little defense and virtually no utility, with the slight exception of the Shadow Hand discipline.  [I didn't look at ALL the maneuvers, but certainly enough of them]  Being a person who likes utility more than offensive/defensive, I frequently grew tired of the class, but I liked my character enough so that I continued on with her.


----------



## Aeson

I'm playing a Duskblade now. I'm not that impressed. I ran out of spell so I have to rely on my sword until I can rest.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Everyone bugged me about that for a little bit.  They were like 'WTF, a 15 year old girl?'
> 
> They stopped making fun of her when I grabbed someone for the first time and threw him.  Picturing a little girl grabbing a large man and throwing him 20 feet away was awesome.  Throwing people into pits and off cliffs was also fun.



At first I thought you meant you grabbed someone and threw him. I had to read again. I'm not picking on your character again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm playing a Duskblade now. I'm not that impressed. I ran out of spell so I have to rely on my sword until I can rest.




That's another of the buff things about the swordsage.  After a minute after battle, I get all my maneuvers back, so I don't have to worry about that problem.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> At first I thought you meant you grabbed someone and threw him. I had to read again. I'm not picking on your character again.




Oh, haha.  No, my CHARACTER.  That was my favorite part of the class, but unfortunately, by the time we were about 3/4th or so of the way through the campaign, most of the stuff we were fighting was large and that tended to mean a) strong and thus adds great strength to their check and b) they received size bonuses to the check to see if I could throw them or not.  After a little bit, I just stopped trying, which was sad.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, haha.  No, my CHARACTER.  That was my favorite part of the class, but unfortunately, by the time we were about 3/4th or so of the way through the campaign, most of the stuff we were fighting was large and that tended to mean a) strong and thus adds great strength to their check and b) they received size bonuses to the check to see if I could throw them or not.  After a little bit, I just stopped trying, which was sad.




Most of the stuff was large huh? Were you in a dungeon? I don't see how all of a sudden every creature you fight is large fits into the story? Did you change locations and end up on an island of monsters? Is what I am saying making any sense? I hate it when DM's start choosing monsters "randomly" so that you (as a party or an individual) are useless against them or can't use your special abilities against them. Of course, CR's need to go up and if your party is well known you would expect that the bad guys would have studied your tactics a bit to send the best possible people or things to fight you, but still, what are the chances that you will continually run into things that you are ineffective against. I think that part of the DM's job is to make gaming fun and I believe this includes both making the story challenging and making it fun for the players. This includes, I think, letting them use their special stuff every now and then. I guess it is because a lot of DM's have the "it's me against them" mentality. All this makes sense in my head........


----------



## Wereserpent

One thing that drives me batty is that one of my players can not stand to have a villain last for more than three sessions.  We can not have those villains you chase from levels 1-15.  They have to be killed in three games or less, then we move onto a new one.

EDIT: Granted I have not been able to play since last summer, but it still sucks.


----------



## ASH

Yay Hive Mind!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

ASH said:
			
		

> Yay Hive Mind!




Yay ASH, it's been a while.


----------



## ASH

Yay Ash.

Unemployment, and high speed internet means me!

yay bum...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Most of the stuff was large huh? Were you in a dungeon? I don't see how all of a sudden every creature you fight is large fits into the story? Did you change locations and end up on an island of monsters? Is what I am saying making any sense? I hate it when DM's start choosing monsters "randomly" so that you (as a party or an individual) are useless against them or can't use your special abilities against them. Of course, CR's need to go up and if your party is well known you would expect that the bad guys would have studied your tactics a bit to send the best possible people or things to fight you, but still, what are the chances that you will continually run into things that you are ineffective against. I think that part of the DM's job is to make gaming fun and I believe this includes both making the story challenging and making it fun for the players. This includes, I think, letting them use their special stuff every now and then. I guess it is because a lot of DM's have the "it's me against them" mentality. All this makes sense in my head........




It was the Age of Worms AP, so the DM didn't change or modify anything.  Ended up being a lot of Giants and Dragons near the end as well as some other miscellaneous creatures which were large.

And my other maneuvers still got used a LOT, just not that discipline which gives me the throws.  Almost fitting considering that when I was a lower level and always slaughtered the checks, that I was throwing things left and right.  Just kinda ended up reversing after a while.


----------



## Steve Jung

Welcome back Ash. High-speed is fun.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> One thing that drives me batty is that one of my players can not stand to have a villain last for more than three sessions.  We can not have those villains you chase from levels 1-15.  They have to be killed in three games or less, then we move onto a new one.
> 
> EDIT: Granted I have not been able to play since last summer, but it still sucks.




my group tries to kill them the first time through.  Garrow is my only long lasting villian and that is through a resurrection at level 3 and since he has tried to kill the group by ambushing their electric rail car with 1/2 ling barbarians and hiring assassins on three seperate occations.

The group is now dropping the main story- The Creation Schema- to hunt down and kill the changeling cleric.  I'm soooo close to giving him to them to get the story moving onward.


----------



## Aurora

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Welcome back Ash. High-speed is fun.



I can't remember life before it......Oh wait yes I can. Frustrating


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't remember life before it......Oh wait yes I can. Frustrating




Hah ... beyond the word frustrating.  :\  Especially if you are a sys admin and have to find (and then download) those drivers that the previous sys admin put somewhere VERY carefully. Phooey. I am very grateful for a (sorta) high speed connection here at the office.

Hello everyone, by the way.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't remember life before it......Oh wait yes I can. Frustrating




sigh... I live it......


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, by the way.




'allo


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey Mycanid, you said you work with computer stuff right?  At my university sometimes my connection is alittle slower than normal.  I was told by one of the people who work on the network we use that the number of people on it can effect its speed, which makes sense.  It is usually faster in the mornings then in the late afternoon and night, times of higher usage I guess.  Anywho, is the guy I talked to right?  We are on a high-speed connection, and I use an ethernet cable to connect to the net.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... well Galeros it could be. Usually Universities have MAJOR high speed connections, but sometimes they limit the connections that dorms or specific places on campus have. It is to prevent 5% of the people on the campus using a major load of the bandwidth (or so I have been told by an acquaintance I spoke to who is a college IT). So I would say that the fellow you talked to is probably correct.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... well Galeros it could be. Usually Universities have MAJOR high speed connections, but sometimes they limit the connections that dorms or specific places on campus have. It is to prevent 5% of the people on the campus using a major load of the bandwidth (or so I have been told by an acquaintance I spoke to who is a college IT). So I would say that the fellow you talked to is probably correct.




Thanks, I was just making sure.  I have scanned for viruses, spyware, and other nasties and have come up with none, which is good.  

It is not too bad of a slow down, I am just paranoid ever since I had problems with my last computer.


----------



## Mycanid

Yah ... not a problem to be extra careful with that sorta stuff.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yah ... not a problem to be extra careful with that sorta stuff.




Tell me about it.  I do not let anyone else touch this computer.


----------



## Mycanid

I am currently beating my head against the wall to figure out how to export the contents of Thunderbird so that someone can pull it into Microsoft Outlook. Phooey. It is involved....

On the other hand ... it is a BEAUTIFUL day today. We had a bunch o rain for several days. ANd it snowed higher up ... oh, say 7000 feet or so. Good enough. But we still need more....

The birds seem to be returning en masse of late. Especially the chickadees. Other day I heard a bird singing away in the morning that sounded like mechanical gears spinning at high rpm's, although alternating between three distinct pitches. It was strange.


----------



## Mycanid

ah HA! Got it!

Let's here it for IMAPSize!

Boy ... was that tedious. But it is there at least.

Whew.

I need a soda.... [ambles off to the fridge]


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... seems I have been left to devour the nutrients of the soil in here all by my lonesome. 

Ah well ... every has his turn, eh?


----------



## Aeson

ASH said:
			
		

> Yay Hive Mind!



Another HAWTIE has come to join us. Welcome.


I hope she doesn't encourage us to smoke. 





That is a CM joke. Some of you might not get it. Heck Ash may not get it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't remember life before it......Oh wait yes I can. Frustrating



Sounds like life after meeting me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hey Mycanid, you said you work with computer stuff right?  At my university sometimes my connection is alittle slower than normal.  I was told by one of the people who work on the network we use that the number of people on it can effect its speed, which makes sense.  It is usually faster in the mornings then in the late afternoon and night, times of higher usage I guess.  Anywho, is the guy I talked to right?  We are on a high-speed connection, and I use an ethernet cable to connect to the net.



Myc is right. 

The guy at the school is right also. If you get more speed in the morning it is a bandwith issue. Find a pattern and adjust to it. You could be surfing for pr0n in the mornings and have no problem. Try it in the afternoons or at night along with the other pervs, and you will slow down.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there Aeson.  How are you this evening?

A late night working at the office here....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello there Aeson.  How are you this evening?
> 
> A late night working at the office here....



It's great weather for my mood. It's raining.

Brooding and sulking.

Try not to work too hard.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Another HAWTIE has come to join us. Welcome.




Yeah.  Don't know ASH personally, but I definitely remember the Avatar.  Wonder why...





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope she doesn't encourage us to smoke.
> 
> That is a CM joke. Some of you might not get it. Heck Ash may not get it.




Awwww, I hate jokes I'm left out of.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Don't know ASH personally, but I definitely remember the Avatar.  Wonder why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, I hate jokes I'm left out of.



You should see her CM avatar. Then again her own pics are very nice. 




It's not that funny. Don't feel left out.


----------



## Aeson

Have a good night, hive.


----------



## megamania

nite. and nite.


----------



## Aurora

Happy Valentines Day Hive! DShai and I have been snowed in the last 2 days. It has been nice. As a plus, he has let me sleep in both days, which has been wonderful. Pregnant girls need their sleep  Everyone have a great day!


----------



## Aeson

Congrats on the good news.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should see her CM avatar. Then again her own pics are very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that funny. Don't feel left out.




Ooooo, link?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day Hive! DShai and I have been snowed in the last 2 days. It has been nice. As a plus, he has let me sleep in both days, which has been wonderful. Pregnant girls need their sleep  Everyone have a great day!




Hooray for you two!   

Any details you are able to share? Like when will it be born and such? 

Oh yes ... good afternoon hivers!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, link?



check her sig.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hooray for you two!
> 
> Any details you are able to share? Like when will it be born and such?
> 
> Oh yes ... good afternoon hivers!




nosey.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> nosey.




Hmph ... I prefer to call it "eager to share their happpiness".


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmph ... I prefer to call it "eager to share their happpiness".



Why so eager? It's going to be a watermellon with D'Shai's big noggin. 





I keed I keed.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh ... by the way Ash ... you have a lovely family. Thanks for linking to the pics.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I just like to "rejoice with those who rejoice" I guess. I can never have children and happen to love children (without going into too many details....) so I am always cheered to see other people happy in this regard.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I just like to "rejoice with those who rejoice" I guess. I can never have children and happen to love children (without going into too many details....) so I am always cheered to see other people happy in this regard.




Why did you have to play that card? Dude, that's not fair.

I had no idea.


----------



## Mycanid

No worries sir.

And I wasn't trying to "play a card" per se. Don't feel weird about it or whatever.

Sorry if I made YOU feel uncomfortable about it all.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow. Guess that pretty much silenced the hive for a minute or two! Yeesh.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay hivers ... I'm checking out for the day. C'yall later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay hivers ... I'm checking out for the day. C'yall later.




Hello.  Wait, awwww, just missed ya.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hooray for you two!
> 
> Any details you are able to share? Like when will it be born and such?
> 
> Oh yes ... good afternoon hivers!




Thanks everyone!

To answer your question, Mycanid: 

I am 12 weeks along and baby #2 is due on Aug 25th. So, I will be 37 weeks pregnant at GenCon which is pretty much gonna reduce that trip to a 1 day-er. LOL That is, if I even feel up to that, but I am really hoping to make it for 1 day at least. We had our first ultrasound about 2 weeks ago. We'll have another one in around 8 weeks. Pretty sure we'll go ahead and find out what the sex of the baby is then if he/she will cooperate.  Kylee certainly did. She had no shame.


----------



## Aurora

ASH said:
			
		

> Yay Hive Mind!



Merry Meet Ash and welcome!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day Hive! DShai and I have been snowed in the last 2 days. It has been nice. As a plus, he has let me sleep in both days, which has been wonderful. Pregnant girls need their sleep  Everyone have a great day!




Congrats.   The kiddo know?  Does she want a brother or sister prate to play with?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow. Guess that pretty much silenced the hive for a minute or two! Yeesh.




If that quieted the Hive for a mere few minutes then my arrival should kill it til tommorrow.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> We had our first ultrasound about 2 weeks ago.




weather satelitte photo over guam.  So many of the first ultrasounds have so little of an image but the experts show this and that and you just soak in with held breath and joy.  I remember all of the ultrasounds... especially the first one.  

now that folks... is magic.


----------



## megamania

Is that a die its rolling?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> If that quieted the Hive for a mere few minutes then my arrival should kill it til tommorrow.




Wrong!  Bwahaha!


----------



## Steve Jung

Congratulations to you and DShai, Aurora.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that a die its rolling?



Of course


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Congrats.   The kiddo know?  Does she want a brother or sister prate to play with?



We told her, but since she just turned two, I know she doesn't understand. She'll be 3 months shy of 3 yrs old when the baby is born, maybe towards the end she'll start to grasp it. I told her there was a baby in there and pointed to my belly and she kissed it. Who knows.


----------



## Aurora

*channelling Mega*
Over 12 hours and no new posts........


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *channelling Mega*
> Over 12 hours and no new posts........




Here's a new post!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Here's a new post!



 *fails his Spot check*

Where?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *fails his Spot check*
> 
> Where?




I hear drinking Skim milk actually increases your spot check.


----------



## Mycanid

TA DA!!! Skim Milk does NOT increase your spot check. But leopard's milk does.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I hear drinking Skim milk actually increases your spot check.



 Because it's so watery you can see through it?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> TA DA!!! Skim Milk does NOT increase your spot check. But leopard's milk does.



 *groan*


----------



## megamania

Hi

bye

gotta fly


----------



## Jdvn1

'Later!


----------



## Mycanid

Wellllll ... 'nother brother done gone
BROTHER GONE!
It makes me feel
MAKES ME FEEL!
Feel like my time ain't long....

No one in the hive this time of night I expect. Well, at least I can say hello to all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Eesh. Night time is when all the weirdos come out.


----------



## Mycanid

You mean "the freaks come out at night" I think, yes? You know:

"Now when freaks get dressed
and go out at night
they like to wear leather jackets,
chains and spikes ... "

And the rest...


----------



## Mycanid

Well, I'll not torment you all with vague half memories of early 80's rap    yeesh.

I am at a friend's house for the evening. Maybe I'll see y'all tomorrow morning.

By the way ... just saw an AMAZING film called Ostrov ... one I doubt anyone else on the boards has seen, or even heard of. If you can get it with the english subtitles (which you have to select before the movie begins, by the way) it is a blow-your-mind kinda thing.

Ta!


----------



## Jdvn1

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Wereserpent

Bankai!!!!

Rat Morning-Star!!!!

http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=225


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Welcome back Ash. High-speed is fun.





Once you go high speed, you'll never go back to dialup ever again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> my group tries to kill them the first time through.  Garrow is my only long lasting villian and that is through a resurrection at level 3 and since he has tried to kill the group by ambushing their electric rail car with 1/2 ling barbarians and hiring assassins on three seperate occations.
> 
> The group is now dropping the main story- The Creation Schema- to hunt down and kill the changeling cleric.  I'm soooo close to giving him to them to get the story moving onward.





Maybe you should do what one of my DMs would do: he'd take that cleric and tie him into the main story. He throws out "red herrings" alot and we're going nuts as there's too many things to do and less time to do them in before the final fight climax occurs (and the end of the world sorta stuff) and it's frazzing everyone out. If you do that, don't drag it out more than necessary.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happy Valentines Day Hive! DShai and I have been snowed in the last 2 days. It has been nice. As a plus, he has let me sleep in both days, which has been wonderful. Pregnant girls need their sleep  Everyone have a great day!




Congrats!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Eesh. Night time is when all the weirdos come out.




Especially at the hour you were on....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You mean "the freaks come out at night" I think, yes? You know:
> 
> "Now when freaks get dressed
> and go out at night
> they like to wear leather jackets,
> chains and spikes ... "
> 
> And the rest...




Now we know what Myc wears late nite....


----------



## Steve Jung

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Once you go high speed, you'll never go back to dialup ever again.



Di... al... up?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially at the hour you were on....



 I can neither confirm nor deny these allegations.


----------



## Jdvn1

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Di... al... up?



 I think it's a variety of monkey. He's talking about evolution. It's best not to ask.


----------



## megamania

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Di... al... up?



yeah... it takes 3 minutes for my homepage to come up.  To access the WoTC site I click on it and go upstairs, get something to snak on and return.  I have the first bite or two when it comes up.

Welcome to my reality.


----------



## megamania

I have dial up so I am a neanderthal man?   Could be worse......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can neither confirm nor deny these allegations.





Just go ahead and plead the 5th... of whatever it takes


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah... it takes 3 minutes for my homepage to come up.  To access the WoTC site I click on it and go upstairs, get something to snak on and return.  I have the first bite or two when it comes up.
> 
> Welcome to my reality.





Not to mention doing other stuff, like playing heroclix with the kids while wotc is loading.... sometimes they're slow, even on broadband.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I have dial up so I am a neanderthal man?   Could be worse......




Now we know who that caveman is that's doing the Geico commercials....


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now we know who that caveman is that's doing the Geico commercials....



LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Poor Mega.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now we know who that caveman is that's doing the Geico commercials....





shhhhh.... I didn't declare that on my taxes


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Poor Mega.




literally and figuratively.....


and I can't spell.... :\


----------



## Mycanid

Well gentle lads and lasses, I will be away from the workstation as my workplace shuts down for next week, so I will talk to you all later on. 

Oh yes ... by the way ... I have not worn "leather jackets, chains and spikes" in a LONG time. There was a time, though. Bright violet mohawks with glue and the whole nine yards.

Boy am I glad those days are gone. I was VERY unhappy then.

Anyhoo ... talk to you all later!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well gentle lads and lasses, I will be away from the workstation as my workplace shuts down for next week, so I will talk to you all later on.
> 
> Oh yes ... by the way ... I have not worn "leather jackets, chains and spikes" in a LONG time. There was a time, though. Bright violet mohawks with glue and the whole nine yards.
> 
> Boy am I glad those days are gone. I was VERY unhappy then.
> 
> Anyhoo ... talk to you all later!



Where is that "this thread is useless without pics" emoticon


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where is that "this thread is useless without pics" emoticon


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

>


----------



## Steve Jung

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah... it takes 3 minutes for my homepage to come up.  To access the WoTC site I click on it and go upstairs, get something to snak on and return.  I have the first bite or two when it comes up.
> 
> Welcome to my reality.



That was my reality too, until 2 years ago.


----------



## Jdvn1

Happy Lunar New Year, everyone!


----------



## Wereserpent

Tonight megamania infects worldwide!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> shhhhh.... I didn't declare that on my taxes




You shouldn't be paying any taxes since cavemen don't live in this country....









Unless you're an illegal immigrant.....


----------



## megamania

'allo


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You shouldn't be paying any taxes since cavemen don't live in this country....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're an illegal immigrant.....





Ugh ugg yulug ug ug.  RAAAARRRRGH!

TRANSLATION:  my family was here before the vikings found North America.  GET OFF MY LAND!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, I'm home in the middle of the day.  Of course I'm sick, but whatever.  Took some Nyquil last night, fell asleep about 7.30pm.  Just woke up about 15 mins ago.  The saddest part: I'm still a little bit sick.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm home in the middle of the day.  Of course I'm sick, but whatever.  Took some Nyquil last night, fell asleep about 7.30pm.  Just woke up about 15 mins ago.  The saddest part: I'm still a little bit sick.



 Get better!


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Get better!




I'm trying!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Ugh ugg yulug ug ug.  RAAAARRRRGH!
> 
> TRANSLATION:  my family was here before the vikings found North America.  GET OFF MY LAND!!!!!





Mine was here too. Maybe all white men should be banished back across the pond...   








::wink::


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm trying!



 Try faster!


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Try faster!




Hrm.  Not sure how.  I do kinda feel the need to sleep though I've only been awake for like 5 hours.  Maybe I'll try again in a little bit.


----------



## Wereserpent

Tonight Dog Moon infects worldwide!


----------



## Jdvn1

I read a book like that...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine was here too. Maybe all white men should be banished back across the pond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::wink::


----------



## Aeson

We are the hive mind. We will assimilate all threads.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

And Aeson will assimilate all emoticons.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

>




Are you Captain Caveman now?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We are the hive mind. We will assimilate all threads.




Wow, I can't believe people made smiley's based on the borg...

On second thought, I'm surprised I haven't seen it up until now.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm home in the middle of the day.  Of course I'm sick, but whatever.  Took some Nyquil last night, fell asleep about 7.30pm.  Just woke up about 15 mins ago.  The saddest part: I'm still a little bit sick.




Seems to be going around.

My son was violently ill Saturday night.

I was violently ill complete with headaches Monday night.

Sucks dude.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm trying!




No trying.

There is 'Do' and there is 'Do Not'.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe people made smiley's based on the borg...
> 
> On second thought, I'm surprised I haven't seen it up until now.





Its appeared off and on for the past year.  Crazy stuff.


----------



## megamania

It seems everyone is away so I'll work on my Storyhours.  I'll be in and out for a while.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> It seems everyone is away so I'll work on my Storyhours.  I'll be in and out for a while.



 I feel like I should read those things, but I don't have the time!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And Aeson will assimilate all emoticons.



Could be worse, I could be  assimilating YOU.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe people made smiley's based on the borg...
> 
> On second thought, I'm surprised I haven't seen it up until now.


----------



## Aeson

Random thought of the day. Paying bills sux. 


That is all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

>




Who's the real loser?  Me for not having seen that one smiley or the one holding their fingers to their forehead with a backwards L?

Learn the correct direction the letters face!


----------



## Wereserpent

Tonight Aeson infects worldwide!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Who's the real loser?  Me for not having seen that one smiley or the one holding their fingers to their forehead with a backwards L?
> 
> Learn the correct direction the letters face!





I didn't notice. I guess that makes me the loser.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Tonight Aeson infects worldwide!




That's the plan, Dan. I intend to infect the world.


----------



## Aeson

Random thought of the day. 

It's nice working in a store. You get to see pretty girls on a daily basis.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Could be worse, I could be  assimilating YOU.




It'd be interesting if a Sith Klingon can be assimilated.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's the plan, Dan. I intend to infect the world.




Glad I'm not going to Georgia any time soon....


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's the plan, Dan. I intend to infect the world.



 I think my many Jdvn's beat you to it.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It'd be interesting if a Sith Klingon can be assimilated.......




How you doin?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Glad I'm not going to Georgia any time soon....



Coming to DragonCon right? I'm going this year. Maybe we'll hook up and assimilate the con.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think my many Jdvn's beat you to it.



This is what I plan to do to your clones.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is what I plan to do to your clones.



 Dress them in a bandana, give them a bloody axe, and run away from them?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Coming to DragonCon right? I'm going this year. Maybe we'll hook up and assimilate the con.





Yup. I'll be there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dress them in a bandana, give them a bloody axe, and run away from them?




Give them a pack of Bud Light and let them go hitchhiking.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> How you doin?




A bit tired. Had to work today. And the rest of the weekend. Ugh.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Give them a pack of Bud Light and let them go hitchhiking.



 Funny commercial.


----------



## sleezesteve

Can someone summarize this thread for me?


----------



## Jdvn1

This is the basic rundown of the thread:


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> (says cool stuff)





			
				Everyone else said:
			
		

> (is in awe)


----------



## Jdvn1

Okay, more seriously, you know how in a D&D game there are some people talking about the game and some people are casually joking around and talking about other things? This is the side of the tableEN World that's casually joking around and talking about other things.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, more seriously, you know how in a D&D game there are some people talking about the game and some people are casually joking around and talking about other things? This is the side of the tableEN World that's casually joking around and talking about other things.




Yeah, but if this was my group, we'd have a lot more WoW discussion here...


----------



## Dog Moon

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> Can someone summarize this thread for me?




We be silly and we talk about random stuff.

Why?  Because it's FUN!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> Can someone summarize this thread for me?





Anything goes. 



Or pretty much anything, barring anything that would violate board rules.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Random thought of the day.
> 
> It's nice working in a store. You get to see pretty girls on a daily basis.




I think something similar whenever I walk down Nicollet Mall [am like, man, I wish I worked in this area].  Both pretty girls and beautiful women can be seen there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Funny commercial.





Yes it is. 

Just like the "No Speak English" language lesson one....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Okay, more seriously, you know how in a D&D game there are some people talking about the game and some people are casually joking around and talking about other things? This is the side of the tableEN World that's casually joking around and talking about other things.





Just like our group. Although it's harassing the player of the party bandaid cleric. We even brought back up the "Rainbow Warrior" the character had as a nickname one time.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think something similar whenever I walk down Nicollet Mall [am like, man, I wish I worked in this area].  Both pretty girls and beautiful women can be seen there.



 I used to work in a Williams-Sonoma.

If you don't know, it's a kitchen/household supplies store (and, it was in a pretty trendy part of town). That was pretty nice.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if this was my group, we'd have a lot more WoW discussion here...



 The table-side banter at any game is always going to depend on the constituency of the players. I'm not a WoW player.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think something similar whenever I walk down Nicollet Mall [am like, man, I wish I worked in this area].  Both pretty girls and beautiful women can be seen there.



I get them in all shapes, sizes, colors and flavors. Ok I don't know how they taste......yet.


----------



## Aeson

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> Can someone summarize this thread for me?



The almost anything goes thread. I hope you didn't read the whole thing. It would talk too damn long. Also Aurora is the Queen of the hive. You must treat her with respect. A little bowing and scraping never hurts.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> The almost anything goes thread. I hope you didn't read the whole thing. It would talk too damn long.



Though, some people do. Also, lurkers go through here sometimes, reading old Hivemind threads.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Also Aurora is the Queen of the hive. You must treat her with respect. A little bowing and scraping never hurts.



Keeping in mind that the  title is only nominal, and it has changed hands a number of times.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Though, some people do. Also, lurkers go through here sometimes, reading old Hivemind threads.
> Keeping in mind that the  title is only nominal, and it has changed hands a number of times.



I took a break and didn't bother to read the other pages when I came back. I doubt I would read old threads. Of course in the past I was in some from start to finish. I even started one. 


That is correct. The title of Queen does change. I think we should give her a little leeway, she is pregnant after all. If we don't get another woman in here, we may need to crown Mega, Queen. 

We could give the crown back to Darth but she got Cheetos dust and Mountain Dew on it last time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The table-side banter at any game is always going to depend on the constituency of the players. I'm not a WoW player.




Well, I think they keep it to a minimum in part because of me because they know how much it annoys me.  Essentially, at the beginning of the day [we play from like 1/2pm - 12.30am] a half hour is spent with the others discussing/recapping interesting events of the past week.  During the day of gaming though, no references whatsoever except for a few general MMORPG terms like camping and whatever [some even by me, believe it or not].


----------



## Aeson

I'm really bad about talking during the game. I can never stay focused long enough.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is correct. The title of Queen does change. I think we should give her a little leeway, she is pregnant after all. If we don't get another woman in here, we may need to crown Mega, Queen.





All 3 personalities are male....straight male..... no crowning me a queen!


----------



## megamania

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> Can someone summarize this thread for me?





Chaos....its a thing of beauty.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Random thought of the day.
> 
> It's nice working in a store. You get to see pretty girls on a daily basis.





unless you live in Vermont.  Either the women got out of the pasture or they come from another state.  Or worse...they are under 15.


Freaking girls are dressing / acting much older than they should be.  MY random thought of the day as a parent of a soon to be 12 year old daughter.


----------



## megamania

Seems everyone ran away like I was a clone weilding an axe.    sigh.....


----------



## megamania

'til some day later....


----------



## sleezesteve

megamania said:
			
		

> All 3 personalities are male....straight male..... no crowning me a queen!




We could put a mop on your head or something.


----------



## Aeson

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> We could put a mop on your head or something.



Don't poke the crazy guy.

It's like the don't feed the animals rule for the same reason.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Seems everyone ran away like I was a clone weilding an axe.    sigh.....




Actually, I went to sleep about the time you came on.  Was tired and unfortunately, I didn't sleep well.  Again.  This keeps up and my sickness will NEVER go away.  Need more sleep!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't poke the crazy guy.
> 
> It's like the don't feed the animals rule for the same reason.





hee...heehee...heeheehah snicker hawhawhaw hurm....hee    don't feed.....never feed....


----------



## megamania

sick...very sick...


Saturday night my son was throwing up much of the night.

Wednesday night my daughter was at Girl scout camp.

Thursday morning everything went north and south at the same with the wife.

Last night I was throwing up and now my arms feel like lead and my stomach like a bad science project....

son has a friend over so I can't sleep

Gotta work at Mack today also.....

ugh.


----------



## Aurora

I'm guessing it is the flu? You should have taken that new flu drug. It helps reduce the time you are sick (supposedly). I guess all you can do is try it and see. 

Right now my daughter has her pillow and blanket and she is curled up in a laundry basket watching tv......she's a strange one. (like her mother father)

I am excited about gameday on Saturday. Unfortunately some losers on the site have jumped ship at the last second so no Orc and Pie Paranoia game from Crothian and BlueblackRed is supposedly out too. Meh. We'll have fun without them.


----------



## Wereserpent

Tonight Aurora infects worldwide!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Tonight Mega infects worldwide!



FIFY


----------



## Jdvn1

sleezesteve said:
			
		

> We could put a mop on your head or something.



 That's a very clever disguise. Tricks me every time!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> We could give the crown back to Darth but she got Cheetos dust and Mountain Dew on it last time.



We call that "Gamer Dust."


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> All 3 personalities are male....straight male..... no crowning me a queen!



 Judging from your avatar, your feet are too big anyway!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We call that "Gamer Dust."




I forgot the name. Thanks


----------



## Aurora

There just aren't enough posts here anymore. How am I supposed to comment on stuff if nobody is first posting the stuff to comment on. Huh? I am gonna start posting random things like Galeros does......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> There just aren't enough posts here anymore. How am I supposed to comment on stuff if nobody is first posting the stuff to comment on. Huh? I am gonna start posting random things like Galeros does......



Are we here to amuse you? Do you find us funny? Are we clowns to you?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

>




Man, that pains me just looking at it.  My legs do not bend so well and if I tried, I would hurt badly.


----------



## Dog Moon

So I'm here at work.  Was told 9am.  It's quarter after and I'm the only one here.  I guess the 'snowstorm' last night could have delayed people.  Wonder how long is a good time to stay before leaving if no one else shows up [supposed to be working with someone who's gonna teach me stuff].  Gonna be late to gaming...


----------



## Aurora

Oh, you can't be late to gaming, that is wrong!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, that pains me just looking at it.  My legs do not bend so well and if I tried, I would hurt badly.




 I have never been able to do the splits. Ouch. I used to be able to do toe-touches, but that is different.....and I havent tried one in probably 8 years and I definitely ain't trying now! LOL


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are we here to amuse you? Do you find us funny? Are we clowns to you?



Everyone and everything is merely here for my amusement..... (just kidding)


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, that pains me just looking at it.  My legs do not bend so well and if I tried, I would hurt badly.



 Sure, that'd hurt, but I think it'd hurt more if your legs could _stretch_ like that...


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, you can't be late to gaming, that is wrong!




Well, two others are gonna late as well, so we just decided to start about 2 hours later than normal.

So I guess technically, no one's gonna be late anymore.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never been able to do the splits. Ouch. I used to be able to do toe-touches, but that is different.....and I havent tried one in probably 8 years and I definitely ain't trying now! LOL



 Don't you feel tempted to try, though?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everyone and everything is merely here for my amusement..... (just kidding)



That's why you are the Queen.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never been able to do the splits. Ouch. I used to be able to do toe-touches, but that is different.....and I havent tried one in probably 8 years and I definitely ain't trying now! LOL



Can we get pics of you trying?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sure, that'd hurt, but I think it'd hurt more if your legs could _stretch_ like that...



Could you imagine what a person could do in bed if they could stretch like that?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Could you imagine what a person could do in bed if they could stretch like that?



 You mean... banana-dance in bed?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You mean... banana-dance in bed?



It's in the Kama Sutra.


----------



## Wereserpent

Tonight Jdvn1 infects worldwide!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Tonight Jdvn1 infects worldwide!



Do you get a night to infect the world? What do you infect us with?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you get a night to infect the world? What do you infect us with?




You do not want to know.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

I'm back from Hawaii


----------



## Aeson

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm back from Hawaii



Welcome back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Will there be pics of hawt chicks in bikinis?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> You do not want to know.



I bet it's measles.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> Welcome back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will there be pics of hawt chicks in bikinis?




Would you settle for hawt chicks in bridesmaid dresses?


----------



## Aeson

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Would you settle for hawt chicks in bridesmaid dresses?



sure


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> sure




Seconded.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> sure




As soon as ChaoticGoodChic gets them developed I'll see if I can post them


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Tonight Jdvn1 infects worldwide!



 I do? I'm off schedule!


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I do? I'm off schedule!




There's a schedule?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> There's a schedule?



 Um... 

No, of course not.


----------



## Aeson

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> As soon as ChaoticGoodChic gets them developed I'll see if I can post them



I guess I missed it. Did you got to Hawaii to get hitched?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I do? I'm off schedule!



My Borgs will take up the slack.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess I missed it. Did you got to Hawaii to get hitched?




You didn't miss it, this is the first I mentioned it.

No, I didn't get hitched, I'm not allowed to till my divorce is final.  :\ 

ChaoticGoodChic was asked to be a bridesmaid at her best friend's wedding (in Hawaii) and needed a date.


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm back from Hawaii




Didn't know you were going there.  One of my friends had a family reunion / vacation there for the past two weeks.  Wilcox family.

Its a small and highly strange world.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never been able to do the splits. Ouch. I used to be able to do toe-touches, but that is different.....and I havent tried one in probably 8 years and I definitely ain't trying now! LOL




Back in the day-  when I bicyled 20 miles a day and played soccer 2 hours a day I could palm the ground 6 inches in front of my toes without bending knees or hip.  Now....20 years and 60 pounds later....  I hurt myself placing my mits on my knees......


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, I think I need to exercise more too.  Used to be in good shape, but within the last couple of years, that's drastically changed.  Before I ran around and played games with friends outdoors; now I used my computer and play dnd/board games with friends indoors.


----------



## Mycanid

Ta da! The fungus is BACK!

Boy ... it has been to long.  How are things going on in here?

[pauses a few minutes to read the thread since last post]

Hmm ... same old, same old. That's encouraging!

How are you all today?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I need to exercise more too.  Used to be in good shape, but within the last couple of years, that's drastically changed.  Before I ran around and played games with friends outdoors; now I used my computer and play dnd/board games with friends indoors.




Get off your butt and do something.






 I played D&D last night. When it was over, I went for a walk with one of the guys from my group. We've done it in the past. We should do it more often.


----------



## Aeson

This black background kinda hampers my smilies.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ta da! The fungus is BACK!
> 
> Boy ... it has been to long.  How are things going on in here?
> 
> [pauses a few minutes to read the thread since last post]
> 
> Hmm ... same old, same old. That's encouraging!
> 
> How are you all today?



Were you gone? Did you go as MavrickWeirdo's date to Hawaii? 

I'm doing well. How about yourself?


----------



## Mycanid

Things are doing fine.  In fact, it is snowing right now! Which is excellent for us here ... up till yesterday we had a REALLY dry autumn and winter and I was worried not only about the summer fire danger but also for the cattle ... there are a lot of cattle ranches in far northern California.

The office here closed last week. I just stayed at home and caught up on a lot of things there. Nothing too, too dramatic.    Kaboodle is getting bigger by the day and is highly curious about the snow. She is turning into quite a purr-machine: loud.

I have been setting up and preparing more machines here in the office. I am currently looking into the G4 Mac 867mhz we have and checking to see how expandable it is with present day software and OS availability. Looks okay. It just BARELY gets the minimum spec requirements for Final Cut Pro 5.1, which is what the movie developer is looking at (he used 2.0 for the last one I think, although not too sure).

Things like that.

How about yourself?


----------



## Aeson

As a matter of national security I can not answer that. 

I'm taking a break from Circvs Maximvs at the moment. Too much drama with me at the center of it. I've been hanging on other sites for awhile. I'm letting things die down and they pick a new target to lash out at. 

I played D&D yesterday. We played last weekend and plan to play again next weekend. We normally can play once a month so it's nice we get a chance to play 3 weeks in a row. 

I started taking a Tai Chi class on Saturday. I plan to go back on Wednesday.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm taking a break from Circvs Maximvs at the moment. Too much drama with me at the center of it. I've been hanging on other sites for awhile. I'm letting things die down and they pick a new target to lash out at.




Why am I not surprised?

How goes it here?  Slow.  painfully slow.  I'll wander about a bit and return.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... that's good to hear.

The other day as I was outside I was surprised by a small flock of 14 chickadees (they hung around long enough for me to count them) to swoop down just five feet away from me and start pecking through the snow. When there are a bunch of them they make almost as much noise as a quail when they suddenly take off.

Ohhhh ... but Kaboodle was eyeing them and lashing her tail!   

I am wondering how the poor crocuses and snowdrops will survive the sudden snowfall. The fruit trees had not yet begun to bloom ... or even bud ... at least.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Get off your butt and do something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played D&D last night. When it was over, I went for a walk with one of the guys from my group. We've done it in the past. We should do it more often.




Actually, when I lived on the floor below one of my friends, we did go on occasional walks.  The problem is that we finish at 12.30am, so by then, we're all tired and want to go home.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, when I lived on the floor below one of my friends, we did go on occasional walks.  The problem is that we finish at 12.30am, so by then, we're all tired and want to go home.



I can understand that. I was making a suggestion.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning lads and lasses! 

Back when I lived in upstate NY one of the nicest things after rp'ing with my buddies was to go for a long walk.   

Say Aeson ... what can you tell us about the game? Successful?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning lads and lasses!
> 
> Back when I lived in upstate NY one of the nicest things after rp'ing with my buddies was to go for a long walk.
> 
> Say Aeson ... what can you tell us about the game? Successful?



We're still playing. That is a success to us. 

It's going well. We've had a few people come and go. It's slow. Played for over a year and we're only 9th level. That is because we played once a month and had a few months that we didn't play at all.


----------



## Mycanid

What you you tell us about the game story thus far?

Hmm ... is this the one you are a duskblade in?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can understand that. I was making a suggestion.




I understand that.  And it wasn't a bad one.  Had it been, you woulda known of my opinion very quickly.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What you you tell us about the game story thus far?
> 
> Hmm ... is this the one you are a duskblade in?



Yeah. 

It's the game I started running. I got too busy to run it and handed things over to another player. 

It's the Shackled City Adventure Path. I don't want to go into details about it because of spoilers. I made that mistake already. 

I can talk about a side adventure we just finished. We were sent by a Bugbear to a lair of a giant troll. The troll had taken the Bugbear clan as servants. We were sent to get them back. We had to overbear the leader and convince them to join us to go back to the true leader.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I understand that.  And it wasn't a bad one.  Had it been, you woulda known of my opinion very quickly.




I'm sure you can find a way to do it. There is always time to exercise.


----------



## Mycanid

Let's here it for laptop battery power and dialup!

The snowfall has gotten so heavy here the electricity (and the satelite, of course) has been knocked out.

I am using a co-worker's laptop to type this post out.

Man ... dialup is SSLLLOOOOWWWWW....... :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Let's here it for laptop battery power and dialup!









			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> The snowfall has gotten so heavy here the electricity (and the satelite, of course) has been knocked out.
> 
> I am using a co-worker's laptop to type this post out.
> 
> Man ... dialup is SSLLLOOOOWWWWW....... :\



That's gotta suck.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure you can find a way to do it. There is always time to exercise.




I think it's the will that I need to find.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think it's the will that I need to find.



I know what you mean. I should be doing more than I do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The table-side banter at any game is always going to depend on the constituency of the players. I'm not a WoW player.




Nor are any of our main group. We do have one college kid that games in one game who plays it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I took a break and didn't bother to read the other pages when I came back. I doubt I would read old threads. Of course in the past I was in some from start to finish. I even started one.
> 
> 
> That is correct. The title of Queen does change. I think we should give her a little leeway, she is pregnant after all. If we don't get another woman in here, we may need to crown Mega, Queen.
> 
> We could give the crown back to Darth but she got Cheetos dust and Mountain Dew on it last time.





Better have been puffy Cheetos. And I don't drink Mountain Dew unless I'm at work after little sleep. Don't care much for the stuff.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, you can't be late to gaming, that is wrong!





I do that all the time... especially Sat games since I usually have to work. Then I don't get there until about 3:30.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Things are doing fine.  In fact, it is snowing right now! Which is excellent for us here ... up till yesterday we had a REALLY dry autumn and winter and I was worried not only about the summer fire danger but also for the cattle ... there are a lot of cattle ranches in far northern California.
> 
> The office here closed last week. I just stayed at home and caught up on a lot of things there. Nothing too, too dramatic.    Kaboodle is getting bigger by the day and is highly curious about the snow. She is turning into quite a purr-machine: loud.
> 
> I have been setting up and preparing more machines here in the office. I am currently looking into the G4 Mac 867mhz we have and checking to see how expandable it is with present day software and OS availability. Looks okay. It just BARELY gets the minimum spec requirements for Final Cut Pro 5.1, which is what the movie developer is looking at (he used 2.0 for the last one I think, although not too sure).
> 
> Things like that.
> 
> How about yourself?




Sounds like you should look into a more powerful comp to give the program some leeway do do it's work.

I tried to play Temple of Elemental Evil on my old 700Mhz Athlon. It ran slow as that proc was the minimum needed for the game.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... that's good to hear.
> 
> The other day as I was outside I was surprised by a small flock of 14 chickadees (they hung around long enough for me to count them) to swoop down just five feet away from me and start pecking through the snow. When there are a bunch of them they make almost as much noise as a quail when they suddenly take off.
> 
> Ohhhh ... but Kaboodle was eyeing them and lashing her tail!
> 
> I am wondering how the poor crocuses and snowdrops will survive the sudden snowfall. The fruit trees had not yet begun to bloom ... or even bud ... at least.




I've heard my cats chatter when they see a bird outside in one of the bushes.

Funny that I have 2 kittens who make chirping-like noises like they were a couple of birds...


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... man, did we ever get POUNDED by snow and ice. Couldn't get the car back up to home and had to walk. A pleasant walk, of course, but it WAS cold, after all, and ... I caught a cold.  :\ 

Ah well. Mostly gone now. (Both the snow and the cold!)

How are folks doing in here today?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew ... man, did we ever get POUNDED by snow and ice. Couldn't get the car back up to home and had to walk. A pleasant walk, of course, but it WAS cold, after all, and ... I caught a cold.  :\
> 
> Ah well. Mostly gone now. (Both the snow and the cold!)
> 
> How are folks doing in here today?




Getting a cold sucks   

It has warmed up here some, but is gonna get cold again this weekend, and we are gonna get more snow now that the old stuff has pretty much melted. 

I just got home from shopping. I bought some frames for some oil paintings I have. They are the kind that the canvas is wrapped around a wood frame. They have been frameless for about 3 years. Figured since the frames were half off I'd finally buy some.  

Other than that I am going to dinner and a move tonight with 2 of my girlfrends (no not that kind  ) It is one of their b-days. No idea what we are gonna see though. I hope I am not subjected to a chick flick.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> No idea what we are gonna see though. I hope I am not subjected to a chick flick.  :\




Hmm ... You seen the recent movies House of the Flying Daggers and/or Hero? Two great movies, although the last is by far my favorite of the two.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... You seen the recent movies House of the Flying Daggers and/or Hero? Two great movies, although the last is by far my favorite of the two.



Haven't seen either. Looks like we are gonna go see Zodiac.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... You seen the recent movies House of the Flying Daggers and/or Hero? Two great movies, although the last is by far my favorite of the two.




I wouldn't really call either of them particularly recent.  Personally, while I really liked Hero, I disliked the House of Flying Daggers.

And yeah, TONS of snow.  Man.


----------



## Mycanid

Aww ... of course House of the Flying Daggers had a much larger element of suspended disbelief to enjoy the movie    but it was a good tragic love story. I like those kind of things. The blind dance scene is great. I wept at the end of the movie.

But Hero was much better, I agree. The battle scenes between Sky and the hero and Broken sword and the hero were AMAZINGLY beautiful.

Zodiac I am not sure about, though. I don't think I have even heard of it.  :\  Go figure. But I am not as in tune with movies nowadays as I used to be.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Zodiac I am not sure about, though. I don't think I have even heard of it.  :\  Go figure. But I am not as in tune with movies nowadays as I used to be.




Never heard of it either, so don't feel so bad.


----------



## Mycanid

Don't hear much way down here under the earth.  :\  And the other myconid seem a little more interested in surface politics.

Waste of time IMNSHO. That is something surface dwellers rant and rave about, not the peaceful fungi of the underdark. 

Ah well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't hear much way down here under the earth.  :\  And the other myconid seem a little more interested in surface politics.
> 
> Waste of time IMNSHO. That is something surface dwellers rant and rave about, not the peaceful fungi of the underdark.
> 
> Ah well.




So if this is true, then how could you be complaining about the snow such as in post 7028?

I don't think you're really a Myconid at all!


----------



## Aeson

Zodiac is about the Zodiac Killer.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So if this is true, then how could you be complaining about the snow such as in post 7028?
> 
> I don't think you're really a Myconid at all!




Polymorph self my good sir. Polymorph self.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Polymorph self my good sir. Polymorph self.




Wouldn't it be more like teleport to get from one locale to another quickly?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Zodiac is about the Zodiac Killer.




Huh.  Any good?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Huh.  Any good?



We'll have to ask Aurora when she gets back.

I've seen commercials for it. It looks interesting. Most movies that come out this time of year isn't that great.


----------



## megamania

I finally saw Ghost Rider this week.  Not bad though not incredible.  Not Cage's best acting job by any stretch of the imagination.  Curious what they will do with the sequel.  Even though the Ghost Rider (Zarthros) has been around since the mid seventies he really doesn't have a rogue's gallery.   There is the Orb whom is just too guffy for a movie.  The big bad guy himself and beginning in the early 90's Blackheart whom was the villian this time.


----------



## megamania

Looking to see the Bridges movie this weekend with the family.  Seems alright.  Ver fantasy / DnDish.


----------



## megamania

Rented Flushed Away for the kids today. (it was a snowday)  Okay.  A lot of hidden adult humor or humor for the fans of the voice-over actors.  Even my kids picked up on Wolverine's suit being checked to wear by the critter played by Hugh Jackman (played Wolvie in X-Men).


----------



## megamania

Friend of mine gave me a copy of Beer Fest.  I can't finish the movie.  It is sooooo bad.  Gotta finish it soon.  He'll ask me a million qiuestions about it that I can only answer if I see it.


----------



## megamania

Looking forward to Spider-man III and Fantastric Four II. 

I am a major comics fan so movies about comicbook characters are a must for me.  I may even see 300 when it comes out.  It was created as a comicbook by Frank Miller.  Famnous comicbook artist / writer whom was a Vermonter.   Bet you didn't know that.  By age 6 he moved away from Milton Vt (north of Burlington).   Never looked back.


----------



## megamania

I hope Spider-man III doesn't suffer as batman did with so many villians appearing.  Venom, Sandman and Harry takes on Peter.  three villians in the same movie folks.  Rumors Aunt May will not survive this one.


----------



## megamania

Ramni has ideas for Spider-man IV but wants to take some time off.  It is believed Tobi and Dunst will replay their roles.

I hope to see either the Lizard, Kraven or Vulture in the fourth movie.


----------



## megamania

As for the Fantastic Four I have seen the trailers and Surfer looks great.  Curious how far they will go with his Power Cosmic.  It is said Galactus will NOT appear in THIS movie.  I wonder if this is hints to his appearance in the third movie?

If not, I hope the 3rd movie deals with the Negative Zone or the Frieghtful Four.


----------



## megamania

Transformers comes out this summer also.  It is being kinda below radar.  I guess they are avoiding competition with Spidey and the F Four.  Live action.  Curious about it.


----------



## megamania

Iron Man is under production for Summer 08 release.  Robert Downey Jr will play the part of Tony Stark / Iron man.  He has done plenty of field research (drugs / alcohol) so I hope he does well with it.


----------



## megamania

Also coming out for Summer 08 is Batman: The Dark Knight Returns.

No.  Not Frank Miller's version.   

Bale once more as Bruce Wayne.  Joker AND 2-Face as villians.  I haven't seen much on it yet.


----------



## megamania

....and strangely enough I have not heard anything about Superman II (6) either.  I know it was not well recieved but comon......


----------



## megamania

...and since I am on a roll....


Die hard 4 comes out this summer.  Curious about it.


----------



## Dog Moon

08?  Oh man, that's still SOOOOO far away.  I'm still waiting for PotCIII to come out.


----------



## megamania

There will be a Terminator 4 complete with California's Gov.  He tried to get out of the contract but couldn't.  I guess they compromised.  He will be doing a camero appearance.


So what will they do for this?  The war itself?


----------



## megamania

So....mega...mania....Al.....what to talk about now?  No one stays up past 9pm anymore so it is strictly up to our splintered minds and imagination to carry on the dying Hive.




....and yes folks... it is dying.


----------



## megamania

Well.... it isn't much to everyone here I suppose but I am entered into the company finals at Stewarts.

Stewarts is my second full time job.  We are known for our dairy products especially our icecream.  Every year the company holds a contest.

Last year I won the store contest and fell in at 3rd place for district.  10 dollars.  yeah.


This year, won the store again AND District level  10+50 dollars (Ghost Rider / Bridges movies)

So next Thursday I go to the company main plant and Dip Off vs the other district winners.  Rub elbows with the millionaires and the such.

Like I said .... nothing big to you folks (convience store) but it brings some prestige to our store (1 of about 350).


----------



## megamania

That same weekend is the Albany Gameday.  I will be running an Eberron game.  My son has some Boy scout stuff that night so I can't stay for the afternoon slot.  Buggers.  I wanted to run an Adventurers game also.


----------



## megamania

Continueing on about my sad life that holds little meaning.... I made a CD today.  Cover tunes.  For a CD case cover I snipped out covers of books, comics, DvDs and magazines and created a cover of covers for my Covers CD.  Looks neat actually.


----------



## megamania

Doesn't look like anyone is floating around.  I was hoping someone would be lurking around to talk / type to.  I guess everyone either has a life or has gone to CM.


----------



## megamania

HOLY SNOT!


Did I just see someone?!?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon....how goes it?


----------



## megamania

As you can read.... I am on the verge of a freaking freakout.  I am so dislocated from the world these days.


----------



## megamania

Pirates comes out soon also.  Between Spidey and F Four.


----------



## megamania

I thought Shrek III was due then also but I have not seen much about it in a really long time.  I wonder if it was pushed back?  Maybe something with the Diaz / Timberlake split?  Timberlake has a part in this one.  He is the young King Arther. ..... scratch the king bit.


----------



## megamania

Mr. Moon...?   Mr. Dog if you prefer....   you there?


----------



## megamania

Still need to work on my Gameday stuff and my regular game stuff for Sunday.  I have become unenchanted with it as of late.  I am thinking it is time for a new campaign.  2 1/2 years of the same storyline is getting old.


----------



## megamania

Humph...........


----------



## megamania

21 minutes has gone by for Mr. Moon.   Guess he left also.  So the team of Mega, mania and Al remain.

Cards?


----------



## megamania

"Movie" says Al


----------



## megamania

"Sleep" says Mania


----------



## megamania

"Maybe food" thinks out loud Mega.


----------



## megamania

In unison-

"Cook up some dogs, sort DDM cards while watching a movie then go to bed."


----------



## megamania

No one hear to read it but "goodnite."


----------



## megamania

Al- "maybe we should say good day since no one will read this 'til daybreak?"


----------



## megamania

The three personalities that make up some deranged fat guy in Vermont regroup snickering at their own bad humor and waste of time.


----------



## megamania

I'll pop in at some point during the weekend.  If only to say hi like tonight.


----------



## megamania

Maybe I will talk about the movie we will see with the wife and kids.


----------



## megamania

....or comicbooks.....


----------



## megamania

heh.... page 178


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... You seen the recent movies House of the Flying Daggers and/or Hero? Two great movies, although the last is by far my favorite of the two.



 I own both of them! And I own very few movies.  They're great!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> heh.... page 178



page 177 had only 2 posts that were not from you. I wonder what the mods will say about that. You might want to look at Randomling's House. They have a thriving hivemind. This one is dying. There are not enough of us here to keep it alive much longer.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning lads and lasses. 

Wow. A whole page of posts by Mega alone...   

Yes ... it is true that the hive seems to be not seeing as much activity these days. Seems to me that more people lurk and browse through it than post in it.

It is supposed to be 60 degrees here today.    Major hacking away at the snow that is still left.

Must admit, though, that it is finally beginning to feel like spring - which is nice. I am one of those sorts really into the seasons. You know,what people throughout the ages have thought about what they mean, how they affect the souls of people, etc., etc. There have been some who have taken the seasons as a paradigm to organize human knowledge and experience. (I seem to remember one contemporary writer quoting Aristotle, for example.) I have read some folks that try to use the paradigm as a way to organize history as well.

I was never too convinced by it as an all-encompassing "solution" I guess. Like most things, there is a percentage of truth in it (the percentage is another issue), but it is not the whole kitten kaboodle!  

Needless to say, the seasons were always important for me in rpg's, especially if I was DM'ing. When I was the player I always liked to know what was going on in this sense in the setting.

Anyhoo ... hows other folks today? If I remember correctly Saturdays are usually pretty slow here in the hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> So....mega...mania....Al.....what to talk about now?  No one stays up past 9pm anymore so it is strictly up to our splintered minds and imagination to carry on the dying Hive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and yes folks... it is dying.





Was gaming last night. The night before, I went to bed early as the high winds were playing havoc with the power; it blinked twice, the second time taking out my desktop comp. Guessing it's the power supply that went as everything else attached to that power strip (including this laptop) works fine. But don't have the $$ for a new PS.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Well.... it isn't much to everyone here I suppose but I am entered into the company finals at Stewarts.
> 
> Stewarts is my second full time job.  We are known for our dairy products especially our icecream.  Every year the company holds a contest.
> 
> Last year I won the store contest and fell in at 3rd place for district.  10 dollars.  yeah.
> 
> 
> This year, won the store again AND District level  10+50 dollars (Ghost Rider / Bridges movies)
> 
> So next Thursday I go to the company main plant and Dip Off vs the other district winners.  Rub elbows with the millionaires and the such.
> 
> Like I said .... nothing big to you folks (convience store) but it brings some prestige to our store (1 of about 350).




I was in our company's biscuit roll-off competition last month. Got as far as somewhere in the top 3 in the regional semi-finals (out of 8 contestants). Finals woulda been going to the company headquarters in Charlotte in their state-of-the-art kitchen with probably the company prez in attendance... 

Not a big whoop either...  But sorta prestigious in the company to be able to make procedure-based biscuits in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> The three personalities that make up some deranged fat guy in Vermont regroup snickering at their own bad humor and waste of time.





And here I thought you were channeling Torm.... but then he lives in South Carolina....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll pop in at some point during the weekend.  If only to say hi like tonight.





Stop with those blinkin' teleports!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> ....or comicbooks.....





Haven't bought any new ones as they're too expensive. Bought a bunch at the last Heroes' Con from a dealer selling them for 50 cents each. Got alotta Savage Dragon issues outta that. Love Savage Dragon.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> We'll have to ask Aurora when she gets back.
> 
> I've seen commercials for it. It looks interesting. Most movies that come out this time of year isn't that great.



Which is why #1 we went to go see Zodiac because pretty much everything else looks like it blows. #2 The 300 is gonna clean up next week when it opens. Oh yeah, and I already have tickets   Gonna go see it on the IMAX screen in Cinci. It is a really nice theatre with assigned seats. We went to go see Charlie and the Chocolate Factory there when it was in the theatres.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be more like teleport to get from one locale to another quickly?



If I could have any spell-like ability, it would be teleport. Specifically, greater teleport.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Huh.  Any good?



It wasn't bad. I enjoyed it but since it is the story of the Zodiac killer, it is rather anticlimactic. A lot of good actors in it though and that helped. Wait for it to come out on DVD and save yourself $9.75 + $9.50 for a med drink and med popcorn. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... think I'll take your advice Aurora. I'm not too into serial killer flicks anyway.  :\ 

Y'all remember that thread that was in the General RPG forums some weeks back about "if you had any single spell like ability what would it be"?

I think, in retrospect, that if I had the choice it would be telekinesis ... probably the most useful, per se.

You still prefer Greater teleport, eh?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Y'all remember that thread that was in the General RPG forums some weeks back about "if you had any single spell like ability what would it be"?




wish


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> page 177 had only 2 posts that were not from you. I wonder what the mods will say about that. You might want to look at Randomling's House. They have a thriving hivemind. This one is dying. There are not enough of us here to keep it alive much longer.





at this point I consider it dead.   have a day folks.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Adios Mega.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> wish



 I might like _Miracle_ better.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I could have any spell-like ability, it would be teleport. Specifically, greater teleport.



I'd like that ability. I have a couple of folks I'd like to travel to see.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> at this point I consider it dead.   have a day folks.  :\



It's on its last legs but it's not dead yet.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I might like _Miracle_ better.



I'd like a Miracle.


----------



## Mycanid

Seems to me that our life is full of LOTS of miracles.

I find that I easily forget about them, though, usually buried beneath a pile of daily tasks and activities.  :\ 

But being able to produce them at the snap of a finger ... well, then they wouldn't be miracles, now would they?    They'd just be ordinary events, like going for a walk or eating toast.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's on its last legs but it's not dead yet.




Of course this is just an assessment for the present. Who knows what new Aurora (or some such) will suddenly pop up and become a catalyst for activity? 

There are always ups and downs in all interests!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I think I will get off the soapbox now!


----------



## Mycanid

BTW - for all those interested in such things:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3378315#post3378315

go to the website in the thread ... I thought it was kinda interesting maself....

Course I am a sucker for Arabian style fairy tales and such...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Of course this is just an assessment for the present. Who knows what new Aurora (or some such) will suddenly pop up and become a catalyst for activity?
> 
> There are always ups and downs in all interests!



I do think it helps to have a queen. Lady Acoma brought a lot to the hive. Kemrain while a guy seemed to be queen enough.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I think I will get off the soapbox now!



You have a long way to go to get up on a soapbox.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Dog Moon....how goes it?




Goes okay.  Just got back from gaming.  We finished the AoW AP a few weeks ago and now we're on the ST AP.  Apparently one of the bosses there is a Bard.  We were all afraid until the DM is like 'she sings'.

Took one round for us to kill her and the pet: Color Spray.  Heehee.

DC 11 because of the wand.  Apparently, she rolled a 3 and the pet a 4.  It was the night for bad rolls.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> wish




The XP cost would hurt though.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kemrain while a guy seemed to be queen enough.



A guy?!

Kemrain was ambiguous. Kemrain wouldn't stand to be called male or female, and I backed Kemrain up.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A guy?!
> 
> Kemrain was ambiguous. Kemrain wouldn't stand to be called male or female, and I backed Kemrain up.



You're right. I apologize to hir. It's been awhile.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're right. I apologize to hir. It's been awhile.



 Thank you.

Gosh, I've had those quotes by Kemrain in my sig a long time!


----------



## Aeson

Kemrain hasn't been here in a while. I wonder what happened. I assume no more internet connection.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks!

How's the hive?

Speaking of toast (in one of my last posts) I was reading a magazine the other day where they showed a pic of a see through toaster.  :\ 

Err ... I guess it is to see exactly when to turn off the machine, but it still does not help your walking out of the room, forgetting your toast and burning it to a charred cinder!  (Any other readers of PC Mag in here? I get it at the office and find it to be of help now and again - gift from the boss ya see.)


----------



## Dog Moon

See through toasters?  Sweet.


----------



## Jdvn1

That's a neat idea!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I could have any spell-like ability, it would be teleport. Specifically, greater teleport.




Or as Fred Flintstone imagined: cloning yourself so the clones do all the work but you show up on payday to get the check.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> It wasn't bad. I enjoyed it but since it is the story of the Zodiac killer, it is rather anticlimactic. A lot of good actors in it though and that helped. Wait for it to come out on DVD and save yourself $9.75 + $9.50 for a med drink and med popcorn. *rolls eyes*




From what I saw in a review, there's a fair amount of action the first half but it slows down the rest of it.....

The only thing I'd  like to see that's out now is  Ghost Rider. Not that I'm a fan of the comics (never read them-my cousin was into them. He  even did Ghost Rider at Dragoncon a couple years ago. Didn't get to see him tho, but another guy who did GR.) but it looks interesting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd like a Miracle.




"All I Need Is A Miracle" --Mike and the Mechanics


There ya go....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning folks!
> 
> How's the hive?
> 
> Speaking of toast (in one of my last posts) I was reading a magazine the other day where they showed a pic of a see through toaster.  :\
> 
> Err ... I guess it is to see exactly when to turn off the machine, but it still does not help your walking out of the room, forgetting your toast and burning it to a charred cinder!  (Any other readers of PC Mag in here? I get it at the office and find it to be of help now and again - gift from the boss ya see.)





Don't set it for maximum burnt toast and you should be ok.   

I've read an issue here and there....Usually  I get Maximum PC to read upcoming stuff reviews and other articles.  To keep a bit in the technology loop. 'Tis the part of being a geek....


----------



## Mycanid

Hah! Have a chance to post in the hive before heading out of the office. A very good night to you all. 

Say Darth ... you haven't perchance come across the toaster that burns "artistic designs" on the toast? The demo picture I saw had a piece of toast with a picture of the bad guys from the old classic video game space invaders, for example....


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think it's virtually impossible to find a subject/person that no one will bash, especially on the internet.



Pfft, that's stupid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pfft, that's stupid.




It is stupid, but sadly, that's the way of things.


----------



## Aurora

Teleporting in to catch up....


and then leaving.

Aurora has nothing of interest to say. She feels depressed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Teleporting in to catch up....
> 
> 
> and then leaving.
> 
> Aurora has nothing of interest to say. She feels depressed.




Are you depressed because you have nothing interesting to say, or do you have nothing interesting to say because you are depressed?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Are you depressed because you have nothing interesting to say, or do you have nothing interesting to say because you are depressed?





Probably depressed that there's nothing of interest to talk about here....


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Probably depressed that there's nothing of interest to talk about here....




Then we should change that!

So, um, anyone have anything interesting to talk about?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Gonna go to a convention where Jim Butcher will be.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Gonna go to a convention where Jim Butcher will be.




Who's Jim Butcher?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Teleporting in to catch up....
> 
> 
> and then leaving.
> 
> Aurora has nothing of interest to say. She feels depressed.



You never have nothing of interest to say. It's all of interest to someone. I hope you're depressed about nothing to talk about about. If that's all then you're better off than some of us.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Who's Jim Butcher?



Author of The Dresden Files.


----------



## Aeson

It seems the hive is moving to Randomling's House. A few of the old timers are there. They have a hivemind there.


----------



## Steve Jung

author of the Dresden Files series


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> author of the Dresden Files series



Beat ya to it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ah.  Never read any of the books, but I've been watching the show.  It's pretty cool.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  Never read any of the books, but I've been watching the show.  It's pretty cool.



I enjoyed the last one a little more than some of the others. I like the fact his staff is a hockey stick.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the last one a little more than some of the others. I like the fact his staff is a hockey stick.




And his wand is a drumstick.  [not from an animal!]


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It is stupid, but sadly, that's the way of things.



 Yeah, I know. I was being ironic. 

Does this work for anyone?
[sblock=Dungeon Tile Mapper]Which is on the WotC page... this is the first section for Keep on the Borderlands:
KotB-A,0.2.B.270.272.416.5....,0.8.A.0.272.384.6....,0.10.B.0.176.352.7....,0.6.B.0.240.384.8....,0.3.B.0.432.448.9....,0.1.B.270.80.104.10....,0.5.B.0.528.352.11....,0.6.B.0.304.352.12....,0.9.B.0.400.320.13....,0.11.B.270.656.320.14....,0.12.B.0.368.320.15....,0.13.B.270.784.352.16....,0.14.B.180.176.320.17....,0.14.B.270.496.384.18....,0.15.B.0.464.352.19....,0.16.B.270.624.64.20....,0.7.A.0.496.176.21....,0.17.A.270.744.320.22....,0.17.A.270.456.352.23....,0.17.B.0.784.336.24....,0.17.B.0.784.320.25....,0.19.B.270.688.416.26....,0.21.B.0.432.160.27....,0.22.A.270.720.352.28....,0.22.B.0.400.432.29....,0.22.B.0.624.448.30....,0.22.B.270.144.320.31....,0.22.B.0.336.400.32....,0.22.B.0.560.448.33....,0.22.B.0.304.384.34....,0.22.B.0.368.416.35....,0.23.A.0.672.520.36....[/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And his wand is a drumstick.  [not from an animal!]



I saw his wand but didn't notice it was a drumstick. That's funny.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Are you depressed because you have nothing interesting to say, or do you have nothing interesting to say because you are depressed?



The latter. 

I think it is just hormones. Pregnancy does wierd things. I went through this with Kylee too, but then I just slept all day. Can't do that when you have a 2 yr old.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning Hivers. 

Say ... anyone in here familiar with the Chang xiao bang or the Dai-si-jo? (This is a sort of continuation from the thread I began over in Media Lounge, I guess....)


----------



## Aurora

Nope. Not me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> The latter.
> 
> I think it is just hormones. Pregnancy does wierd things. I went through this with Kylee too, but then I just slept all day. Can't do that when you have a 2 yr old.





Cheer up Aurora. Think of the happiness that will come when the whole process is complete.


----------



## Mycanid

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> author of the Dresden Files series




Hmm ... haven't heard of the Dresden files either.... Outta touch it seems.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cheer up Aurora. Think of the happiness that will come when the whole process is complete.



Thanks.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... haven't heard of the Dresden files either.... Outta touch it seems.



I have never heard of them either.


----------



## Mycanid

Say ma'am is it totally snowing where you are? If not, maybe a short walk outside would help?  We have the crocuses popping up here - both purple and yellow. They are quite lovely!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say ma'am is it totally snowing where you are? If not, maybe a short walk outside would help?  We have the crocuses popping up here - both purple and yellow. They are quite lovely!



Too cold to take Kylee out. Otherwise that would be nice. Our trip to CA should be nice and refreshing


----------



## Mycanid

That's right ... I seem to remember you mentioning that a few pages back. Well it IS warm (50's or so) where I am right now. And it FEELS like spring. You know, that sort of fresh, new smell of things growing and bursting with life combined with melted snow and the scent after the rain?

It is quite nice!


----------



## Mycanid

OTOH ... I can't speak for southern Cali....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> OTOH ... I can't speak for southern Cali....



I just talked to my brother and he said it was 83 yesterday. Aaaaahhhhh. I can't wait. That is rather warm for this time of the year though (really for anytime of the year there) so they must have desert winds blowing in. The Santa Anna winds always bring really warm weather. The fact that it isn't humid though makes it not so bad.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning Hivers.
> 
> Say ... anyone in here familiar with the Chang xiao bang or the Dai-si-jo? (This is a sort of continuation from the thread I began over in Media Lounge, I guess....)



 Nope. Do tell!


----------



## Jdvn1

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does this work for anyone?
> [sblock=Dungeon Tile Mapper]Which is on the WotC page... this is the first section for Keep on the Borderlands:
> KotB-A,0.2.B.270.272.416.5....,0.8.A.0.272.384.6....,0.10.B.0.176.352.7....,0.6.B.0.240.384.8....,0.3.B.0.432.448.9....,0.1.B.270.80.104.10....,0.5.B.0.528.352.11....,0.6.B.0.304.352.12....,0.9.B.0.400.320.13....,0.11.B.270.656.320.14....,0.12.B.0.368.320.15....,0.13.B.270.784.352.16....,0.14.B.180.176.320.17....,0.14.B.270.496.384.18....,0.15.B.0.464.352.19....,0.16.B.270.624.64.20....,0.7.A.0.496.176.21....,0.17.A.270.744.320.22....,0.17.A.270.456.352.23....,0.17.B.0.784.336.24....,0.17.B.0.784.320.25....,0.19.B.270.688.416.26....,0.21.B.0.432.160.27....,0.22.A.270.720.352.28....,0.22.B.0.400.432.29....,0.22.B.0.624.448.30....,0.22.B.270.144.320.31....,0.22.B.0.336.400.32....,0.22.B.0.560.448.33....,0.22.B.0.304.384.34....,0.22.B.0.368.416.35....,0.23.A.0.672.520.36....[/sblock]



No takers?


----------



## Mycanid

83?!   

Well ... I guess that might be a change from "too cold to take the two year old outside", eh?

Wow ... didn't know it was so WARM down there. Guess it stands to reason, though. It IS southern Cali, after all!

So ma'am ... what else have you been up to of late (other than the very important and sometimes all-consuming task of expecting, of course)? I have a friend who informed me only yesterday that she was also expecting. Her first kid too. (She's a nurse and her husband is a doctor - they've been married for a little under a year.)

We here have had a major snow melt.... A beautiful smell afterwards in the warm weather.

You know ... I was thinking the other evening as I lit up one of my candles to read by how many other people out there actually USE candles. Must admit that I prefer them. Back in the day when I was in upstate NY and gamed with my group from there we used to use candles sometimes during our late night sessions.   

Wonder how many of the other ennies use candles?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope. Do tell!




Well, here is the link to the thread in the Media Lounge:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=189936

And here is the link to the thread I began in the House Rules section:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=190308

This weapon (and the movie I first saw it in) is one of those memories from my yooth that has always stuck with me. Nice to be able to give it a name!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 83?!
> 
> Well ... I guess that might be a change from "too cold to take the two year old outside", eh?
> 
> Wow ... didn't know it was so WARM down there. Guess it stands to reason, though. It IS southern Cali, after all!



83 is very warm. The average temp there is more like 70 degrees. Perfect if you ask me. I dont mind dry heat though. We used to go to Palm Springs a couple times a year and it would get up to 117 during the noon hour. We just sat out by the pool and jumped in every 15 min or so. 



> So ma'am ... what else have you been up to of late (other than the very important and sometimes all-consuming task of expecting, of course)? I have a friend who informed me only yesterday that she was also expecting. Her first kid too. (She's a nurse and her husband is a doctor - they've been married for a little under a year.)



That's awesome about your friend! I have been trying to keep the house clean. Other than that scrapbooking  I need my creatve outlet. 



> Wonder how many of the other ennies use candles?  :\



I use candles but not for reading purposes. I light them in the bathroom for company and use them in my decorating.


----------



## Mycanid

Yeah ... I have heard some people using the candles like you mentioned. Where I live I am (deliberately) not connected to the grid, so I use candles and/or those nice LED "lanterns".

As far as I can tell about my friend (her name is Elisabeth) she is about four months along or so. She wakes up in the morning feeling a little nauseous every now and again. In a few days they will take another of those images of the baby to check it out, and they are both wondering whether or not they want to know the baby's gender. Her husband (name's Luke) is, of course, a doctor, and knows how to "read" those images!    So maybe dad will stay home or something like that.... Don't know what she does for creative outlets. Hmm. Never asked her.

Man ... I'm hungry. I'd use even one of those see-through toasters right now. (A toast fan - especially cinammon raisin toast!)


----------



## Jdvn1

Interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Interesting! Thanks!




I have been wanting to use a pc with one of those things for a long time now.

I have a love of the monk class-wise and the elf race-wise. Probably my favorites. I usually play one or the other in most of my games in the past.

Say ... what are everyone's most used class and/or race. And, if you're feeling up to it, why them as opposed to others?

For me the monk has always been a favorite. I have always liked the far-eastern image of the martial art monastic even before introduced to rpg's via tv and movies of B-grade kung fu flicks and such. For me the main thing about them is the grace, discipline, beauty and poise of them when they are "at their best".

Elves are a similar thing, especially as presented by Tolkien (yes, I know he is a controversial topic amongst gamers ... I happen to be one of those who think he is the peak of fantasy lit). I just love how he presents the elves ... which are very different from how Legolas was presented in the movies, by the way (even if I did like it, it was a different sort of like - closer, interestingly, to the B-grade kung fu flick kind of likes).

Any other takers on this?


----------



## Aeson

I really need to work on my timing. You guys had party without me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aww ... cheer up my good sir.

I can't tell you how many times the other hivers have had a party with out the 'ole fungus.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... haven't heard of the Dresden files either.... Outta touch it seems.



The Dresden Files is a show on Scifi channel at 9pm on Sunday. It comes on before BSG. It's based on a series of books. It's not too bad of a show. I like Bob. You should check out Bob. Bob is funny. I need to stop saying Bob but the name is an odd fit for the character.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No takers?



I don't even know what it is. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aww ... cheer up my good sir.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times the other hivers have had a party with out the 'ole fungus.  :\



There is no party without fungus. You should always have mushrooms on your pizza.


----------



## Aeson

I've tried reading by candle light but I didn't like it so much. Maybe I need to find the right type book to do it.


----------



## Aeson

Oh boy. She came back.


----------



## Jdvn1

The timing never works out for everyone.


----------



## Aeson

Let the party begin.


----------



## Aeson

When was the last time 4 of us have been here at one time? It's been awhile.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh boy. She came back.




I love this little image, btw ... peanut butter jelly time all over!   

I see y'all have been busy indeed, eh? It's true ... not too frequent a thing for 4 of us to be together. I am running diagnostics and downloads on a bunch of machines this morning so I have had a little free time ya see.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is no party without fungus. You should always have mushrooms on your pizza.




ooo ... i like pizza.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Back in the day when I was in upstate NY and gamed with my group from there we used to use candles sometimes during our late night sessions.



Speaking of NY, my brother might be moving there next month to go to CIA. (Culinary Institute of America) He just needs to make sure finances will work out before he knows for sure. The school is expensive and since it is private the gov't doesn't really want to pay for his education there (he's deaf). I got so excited when he told me where he wants to work while he is in school. 
http://www.mohonk.com/index.cfm
I have been looking at this places' website for about 4 years now saying that I want to go and visit. A huge victorian castle, surrounded by thousands of acres of unspoiled forest. They have award winning gardens including a victorian maze. 85 miles of hiking trails, tennis, horseback riding, all the water sports and activities you can think of, nightly entertainment, oh, and a spa.   All activities and all 3 meals plus afternoon tea is included in the price. I SO want to go. I told my brother if he works there. I WILL come to visit and I expect a discount. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I love this little image, btw ... peanut butter jelly time all over!
> 
> I see y'all have been busy indeed, eh? It's true ... not too frequent a thing for 4 of us to be together. I am running diagnostics and downloads on a bunch of machines this morning so I have had a little free time ya see.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of NY, my brother might be moving there next month to go to CIA. (Culinary Institute of America) He just needs to make sure finances will work out before he knows for sure. The school is expensive and since it is private the gov't doesn't really want to pay for his education there (he's deaf). I got so excited when he told me where he wants to work while he is in school.
> http://www.mohonk.com/index.cfm
> I have been looking at this places' website for about 4 years now saying that I want to go and visit. A huge victorian castle, surrounded by thousands of acres of unspoiled forest. They have award winning gardens including a victorian maze. 85 miles of hiking trails, tennis, horseback riding, all the water sports and activities you can think of, nightly entertainment, oh, and a spa.   All activities and all 3 meals plus afternoon tea is included in the price. I SO want to go. I told my brother if he works there. I WILL come to visit and I expect a discount. LOL




when you go visit, you have to take me along.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of NY, my brother might be moving there next month to go to CIA. (Culinary Institute of America) He just needs to make sure finances will work out before he knows for sure. The school is expensive and since it is private the gov't doesn't really want to pay for his education there (he's deaf). I got so excited when he told me where he wants to work while he is in school.
> http://www.mohonk.com/index.cfm
> I have been looking at this places' website for about 4 years now saying that I want to go and visit. A huge victorian castle, surrounded by thousands of acres of unspoiled forest. They have award winning gardens including a victorian maze. 85 miles of hiking trails, tennis, horseback riding, all the water sports and activities you can think of, nightly entertainment, oh, and a spa.   All activities and all 3 meals plus afternoon tea is included in the price. I SO want to go. I told my brother if he works there. I WILL come to visit and I expect a discount. LOL




Wow. It IS quite nice. Don't think I have ever even HEARD of the place before now. Strange how that is, eh? You live somewhere for years and there are all kinds of things nearby you never even scratch the surface of....

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> when you go visit, you have to take me along.




I'd come in a snap too ... but you know how things are. I'd LOVE to visit my old friends too, of course.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ooo ... i like pizza.



Me too  My favorites are LaRosa's, Marion's and CA Pizza Kitchen pizza. (the 2 former are local eateries)


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow. It IS quite nice. Don't think I have ever even HEARD of the place before now. Strange how that is, eh? You live somewhere for years and there are all kinds of things nearby you never even scratch the surface of....
> 
> Very nice indeed.



Georgia has lots of nice places I haven't been to. Nothing like that or the Biltmore Estate. We do have Chateau Elan


----------



## Mycanid

My favorite pizza is what they make at Pizzeria Uno. I just LOVE Chicago Deep Dish...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Me too  My favorites are LaRosa's, Marion's and CA Pizza Kitchen pizza. (the 2 former are local eateries)




I'm getting hungry. Can we stop talking about pizza.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My favorite pizza is what they make at Pizzeria Uno. I just LOVE Chicago Deep Dish...



Nothing says pizza like a pie you eat with a fork. 

Too much crust. I like a thinner crust.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nothing says pizza like a pie you eat with a fork.
> 
> Too much crust. I like a thinner crust.




Who says you use a fork?

California has oodles of lovely places as well, of course. I must admit that my favorite are the California Missions. Many of them are absolutely BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Aeson

If anyone is interested there is a chat room that is rather quiet at the moment.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who says you use a fork?
> 
> California has oodles of lovely places as well, of course. I must admit that my favorite are the California Missions. Many of them are absolutely BEAUTIFUL.



I have been to a few in SoCal. I always enjoyed them.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who says you use a fork?
> 
> California has oodles of lovely places as well, of course. I must admit that my favorite are the California Missions. Many of them are absolutely BEAUTIFUL.



New York style fan boys.


----------



## Aeson

Ok the chat room seems to not be working at the moment.


----------



## Aeson

Yesterday was so busy. Today it's dead. At least I have you guys to talk with. I'll be bored otherwise.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested there is a chat room that is rather quiet at the moment.



I am gonna go take a nap, but thanks.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> New York style fan boys.




Hey, what can I say?   

When I was 11 my family went to NYC to the Cloisters, a huge architectural display at the Met. It was a life changing place for me. I have always been a lover of Medieval/Renaissance type things and places.

Here is a link to the Cloisters site:

http://www.metmuseum.org/Works_of_Art/department.asp?dep=7


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna go take a nap, but thanks.



You know how to wound a man, don't you. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna go take a nap, but thanks.




g'night ma'am ... we'll all see you later.


----------



## Aeson

When the chat room is working, it's mostly me and Kahuna Burger. Myc, you should come hang out with us. There is a reoccurring cast of characters that drop in.


----------



## Mycanid

I think I have chatted briefly with Kahuna when I logged into the chat room some time ago. Thank you for the invitation, though! Maybe I will take you up on it.

Okay ... I need to start wrapping things up. Am headed to Chico today to do some business related stuff. I'll catch you all later on!


----------



## Aeson

I had to share. This is funny.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think I have chatted briefly with Kahuna when I logged into the chat room some time ago. Thank you for the invitation, though! Maybe I will take you up on it.
> 
> Okay ... I need to start wrapping things up. Am headed to Chico today to do some business related stuff. I'll catch you all later on!




That sounded a little negative. KB is good people. You just have to take the crazy with the good.


----------



## Aeson

A couple of pics of my quadropus. Wyn McTwitch is a master knitter. She knitted this for me. 









That is ENW on the computer screen.


----------



## Mycanid

AM back for a bit. 

No, no Aeson ... there was nothing negative in what I said whatever. I apologize if I gave the wrong impression!


----------



## Mycanid

Btw Aeson ... that is a great octopus thingee...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AM back for a bit.
> 
> No, no Aeson ... there was nothing negative in what I said whatever. I apologize if I gave the wrong impression!



I could have read it wrong. I'm sure you didn't mean it to be.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw Aeson ... that is a great octopus thingee...



Wyn is awesome. I'm pimping her stuff as much as I can. If she ever gets a website going I expect you to check it out.

The pic with the minis was taken after an encounter before we cleared it. Later the DM used the hat to hide a mini we couldn't see.


----------



## Mycanid

That octopus thingee sitting on your laptop Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That octopus thingee sitting on your laptop Aeson?



Yeah. It only has 4 legs so she called it a quadropus. She knits clothing items as well. She's trying to do a hat based on the one Jayne wore on Firefly.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't even know what it is. LOL



If you go here:
http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20061121t

You can create dungeons using the Dungeon Tile sets from WotC.

Once created, you can Export or Import dungeons from other sources. The information I provided is the data to Import a dungeon I put together--Section A from B-2 Keep on the Borderlands, the old 1e D&D module.


----------



## Aeson

I may have to show that to my DM. He might like to try it out.


----------



## Jdvn1

It's pretty useful, particularly if you're deciding whether or not to buy the Dungeon Tile sets.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

>




Woooh!  Banana people!


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, talkative day apparently.


----------



## Mr. Beef

*Beef's Back!*

Hi guys,

I've been off since mid-January of this year because I started college again after taking 4 years off. I'm only taking one class since that is all I can afford, but the professor is someone I know from the time I worked in the library at the college and she's really making me strech my writing muscles.

My little sister (not so little at 17 years old) is going to have an operation on her vertebra because of lower back pain and a stress fracture. She's only been working at her job for close to 16 months and she's already having to take 2 months off of work to recover. She's one of the best low level managers at the store where she works so they would be stupid to let her go. She goes into the hospital April 15th and the operation is the morning of April 16th. 

I'm also worried about her because she's lost lots of weight and I hardly see her eat anything. She's a tall young lady (I'd say 5' 9" or 5' 10") and is about 160 lbs, and my mom says my sister wants to lose another 20 lbs.

I'll try to be on as much as I can over the next few days and next week is Spring Break so I should be on a lot more then.

I missed you guys.

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aurora

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been off since mid-January of this year because I started college again after taking 4 years off. I'm only taking one class since that is all I can afford, but the professor is someone I know from the time I worked in the library at the college and she's really making me strech my writing muscles.
> 
> My little sister (not so little at 17 years old) is going to have an operation on her vertebra because of lower back pain and a stress fracture. She's only been working at her job for close to 16 months and she's already having to take 2 months off of work to recover. She's one of the best low level managers at the store where she works so they would be stupid to let her go. She goes into the hospital April 15th and the operation is the morning of April 16th.
> 
> I'm also worried about her because she's lost lots of weight and I hardly see her eat anything. She's a tall young lady (I'd say 5' 9" or 5' 10") and is about 160 lbs, and my mom says my sister wants to lose another 20 lbs.
> 
> I'll try to be on as much as I can over the next few days and next week is Spring Break so I should be on a lot more then.
> 
> I missed you guys.
> 
> Just my 1/4 pound.
> 
> Mr. Beef





At that kind of height your sister really doesn't need to lose 20 pounds, but it depends on how much muscle she carries as to whether or not it will make her look skeletal. 

Congrats on starting school again. I need to start back again, but I think I am gnna wait until after I have the baby.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's pretty useful, particularly if you're deciding whether or not to buy the Dungeon Tile sets.




We own a lot of the dungeon tiles. We use them a lot, but have never tried to use a ready made dungeon though like the one you described.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, talkative day apparently.



You missed the party.


----------



## Steve Jung

Heya Mr. beef.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You missed the party.




Apparently.    Stupid work.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Apparently.    Stupid work.



I was able to do it from work. hehe.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was able to do it from work. hehe.




Well, I technically COULD, but I think if I don't do work, it would be noticed VERY quickly.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew! Back from my trip. A LONG trip. Boy is it late. Gotta shut down the silly machine....

G'night folks.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I technically COULD, but I think if I don't do work, it would be noticed VERY quickly.



Then don't follow the link to the chat room. It's really hard to get work done while chatting in there. Most of us are working when in there. We make do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Author of The Dresden Files.




And also a gamer too. His wife is a writer too, but more in the romance vein. Paranormal romance, I believe. She's an uber geek.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning Hivers.
> 
> Say ... anyone in here familiar with the Chang xiao bang or the Dai-si-jo? (This is a sort of continuation from the thread I began over in Media Lounge, I guess....)





Gesundheit.   





And the real answer:nope.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Dresden Files is a show on Scifi channel at 9pm on Sunday. It comes on before BSG. It's based on a series of books. It's not too bad of a show. I like Bob. You should check out Bob. Bob is funny. I need to stop saying Bob but the name is an odd fit for the character.




The story of a wizard in Chicago who as a pervert for a helper/air spirit in skull/magical grimoire/etc.... Harry Dresden deals with crimes that are the result of the supernatural; crimes the "regular" police can't handle.

Bob is funny. Bob is pervy. Bob is a smartass.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And also a gamer too. His wife is a writer too, but more in the romance vein. Paranormal romance, I believe. She's an uber geek.



With books like these he would have to be a gamer.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bob is funny. Bob is pervy. Bob is a smartass.



You caught me. Bob is based on me.


----------



## Aurora

Sounds like an interesting show, not that I need another show to watch. I watch enough tv as it is. Thanks god for TIVO. I don't know what I'd do if I had to sit down at a certain time on a certain day to watch a show. I barely know what day of the week it is normally.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sounds like an interesting show, not that I need another show to watch. I watch enough tv as it is. Thanks god for TIVO. I don't know what I'd do if I had to sit down at a certain time on a certain day to watch a show. I barely know what day of the week it is normally.





What do you watch?  Atm, I watch Dresden Files, BSG, and Heroes.

[I do watch a lot of anime though]


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What do you watch?  Atm, I watch Dresden Files, BSG, and Heroes.
> 
> [I do watch a lot of anime though]



I watch those. I watch a lot of the crime drama stuff like CSI and Law & Orders.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watch a lot of the crime drama stuff like CSI and Law & Orders.




Ug.  I got tired of those a LONG time ago.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon hivers!

Just got a lovely black aluminum server case today made by Lian Li ... all I have to say is in the words of Wordsworth (I think): "A thing of beauty is a joy forever." Wow....


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ug.  I got tired of those a LONG time ago.



LOL not me! That is what I watch too. Plus, a couple chick shows. What?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Afternoon hivers!
> 
> Just got a lovely black aluminum server case today made by Lian Li ... all I have to say is in the words of Wordsworth (I think): "A thing of beauty is a joy forever." Wow....




LOL I don't think I would use that quote in reference to a server box, but okay.


----------



## Mycanid

Ahh ... my good lady. If only you could SEE this work of art standing before me. Wow.

But I know what you mean. 

I just discovered today that one of the cherry bushes was in bloom! Hooray! Those are always the first of the fruit trees to bloom anyway, but it always nice to see them each year.

As regards TV ... I must admit that I do not have TV. My friends get some DVD's of certain TV show episodes they know I like as a treat for me when I come. Like the Rumpole of the Bailey shows. Or the Agatha Christie shows - only Hercule Poirot (with David Suchet as Hercule, of course). Or the Jeeves and Wooster shows. 

Yes ... I like stories set in England - what can I say? Rumpole of the Bailey is my most recent thing. I thoroughly enjoy them!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahh ... my good lady. If only you could SEE this work of art standing before me. Wow.



Pictures?


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> I just discovered today that one of the cherry bushes was in bloom! Hooray! Those are always the first of the fruit trees to bloom anyway, but it always nice to see them each year.



Hooray! The vernal equinox isn't too far off either!


----------



## Mycanid

Per JDVN1's request: here are some links to the case I am working with here. 

http://www.cluboc.net/reviews/cases/lian_li/pcv2000/index.htm

http://www.xoxide.com/lian-li-pc-v2000b-plus-2.html

http://www.sundialmicro.com/lianli_computer_case_pcv2000bplusIi_1703_728.html

I have a black one - not a silver.

Piles of hard drives in this thing - for data backup. Just needed more space, pure and simple.

But this is probably boring to my fellow hivers... how are you all today?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ug.  I got tired of those a LONG time ago.



 I never started!

I don't remember the name of the famous producer that makes all those shows, but a friend was trying to tell me a story about him and I was like, "Who?" She goes, "You know, the guy that makes all the great shows. ... Which shows? Like, every show you watch. Um, like, CSI Miami, CSI (etc)... no? Law and Order? ... No? (list goes on)... What DO you watch?!"

I like West Wing, though I never was able to watch the later seasons, I like Gilmore Girls because I love the quick paced humor (meaning I like the earlier episodes better), I like Veronica Mars (though, same as West Wing), and I like M*A*S*H re-runs.

I used to watch the Star Trek shows, but I don't watch any other Sci-Fi shows. I've only seen one episode of Heroes, though it looks neat. I don't follow Lost, though I've seen two or three good episodes...

Nothing nowadays (that I have time to watch) really catches my eye like it used to. And the shows I do watch aren't really geeky. I guess I like shows a little bit older. I want a little more comedy and a little less drama (I think Veronica Mars and West Wing include enough comedy to keep me interested, so they're about the limits of my drama/mystery watching).


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Per JDVN1's request: here are some links to the case I am working with here.



I might just have different taste in cases than you do, but by 'thing of beauty' do you just mean 'big'? I've seen cases I consider much prettier.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ladies and gents I have to sign off here. I'll talk to you all later on!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bye Myc!


----------



## Mr. Beef

I used to be into those "investigate the crime" shows, but I'm into comedy now. 

My favorite is Scrubs. It runs 4 times a day on Comedy Central (6 on Monday), twice on WGN during the late night weekdays, and in syndication. 

The only other shows I watch regularly are The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, The Colbert Report, The Soup, Best Week Ever, South Park, Gilmore Girls, House M.D. (not comedy, but I'm a medical science freak), X-Play (on G4 if you have satellite like DirectTV). I'm sure I watch more, but I cannot remember anything else I watch regularly off hand.

I just came to the decision that if I ever meet the American Idol judge Randy Jackson, I'm going to head butt him in the chest like that French Soccer player did last year. Hopefully my head won't get stuck in between his man boobs.  

Just my 1/4 pound.

Mr. Beef


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL not me! That is what I watch too. Plus, a couple chick shows. What?



We'd make a good match.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL I don't think I would use that quote in reference to a server box, but okay.



What would you use it to reference?


----------



## Mycanid

Okay Aeson ... to honestly answer your question ... and not just drool over the amazingly well built utility of a thing ... something that makes my heart glad? That would make me really say how a thing of beauty is a joy forever?

Seeing a small child happy with simple joy is one of them.

Hmm.

A sunrise can do it ... especially in recent years. I have been noticing this more and more in recent years, and something tells me that getting older may have something to do with this. I'm not entirely sure about this though....

Sometimes a REALLY beautiful piece of music can do it. A stirring Celtic air, a piece of Mozart ....

These are a few things that come to mind at least.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mr. Beef said:
			
		

> Gilmore Girls



Yay!

Oh, and I also don't have cable.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> Oh, and I also don't have cable.




There's cable in my house, but I spend most of my time on my computer.  

Though apparently, in the hive, I'm the ONLY one on the computer.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> There's cable in my house, but I spend most of my time on my computer.
> 
> Though apparently, in the hive, I'm the ONLY one on the computer.



 I figured with the amount of time I'd actually spend watching cable (not too much), I probably wouldn't get my money's worth.

Oh, and PBS rocks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I figured with the amount of time I'd actually spend watching cable (not too much), I probably wouldn't get my money's worth.




Same for me, considering it's only 2 hours a week of which I could live without [though I wouldn't necessarily want to].

Depending on which friend I moved in with assuming I move into an apt with one, chances are we wouldn't get a TV anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

Okay, no TV is too extreme with me.

Man, it'd be cool to have EN World roomies.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> There's cable in my house, but I spend most of my time on my computer.
> 
> Though apparently, in the hive, I'm the ONLY one on the computer.




I watch tv and post on the boards at the same time.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am sick, it is not fun.  I am sore from being in bed so much, but it hurts to be out of bed too!


----------



## bento

That's gotta stink. How long you been sick?


----------



## Aurora

That sucks Galeros. I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am sick, it is not fun.  I am sore from being in bed so much, but it hurts to be out of bed too!




Boy do I remember how THAT can be.   

Bummer.

Here's hoping you will get better soon!


----------



## Mycanid

And ... hello hivers!  Or ... err ... afternoon (depending on where you all are, of course).

You'll never guess what I saw this morning.

An ENORMOUS red-headed woodpecker banging his beak against a trunk so loud it sounded like someone was splitting wood. The bird musta been 9 inches long or so. Never seen one so big!


----------



## Mycanid

bento said:
			
		

> That's gotta stink. How long you been sick?




Hello to you Bento!  Can't remember the last time I saw you in here.

Welcome to the hive!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sucks Galeros. I hope you get some relief soon.




And hello to the good Lady Aurora! Always a pleasure....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And hello to the good Lady Aurora! Always a pleasure....



Hello 

I am so tired. Kylee decided to get up early this morning. (I am not a morning person.) I couldn't sleep today when I tried to take a nap and it is going to be a late night as the movie won't get out till after midnight and then it is a half hour drive home. Then we have to be up early to drive an hour to a friends house for lunch. Whew! I don't know when I am gonna sleep! I require a good 10 hours of sleep a night. Minimum.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... pregnant moms need to snore extra I am told. 

I must admit that I am not a morning person either, but I have forced myself to become one over the years. I get up on the average at 3:30 AM 5 or 6 days a week. (Absurd, I know.) But I have found that I have come to like the early morning hours when no one else is around. Of course I usually head to bed around 9:30 PM....

I'm sure you will find SOME time to sleep ... just as long as it is not behind the wheel of your car or something like that.   

What movie are you going to go and watch?


----------



## Wereserpent

bento said:
			
		

> That's gotta stink. How long you been sick?




Since Tuesday, I got some medicine and cough syrup, I think they are helping some.  It sucks cause whenever I have to stand up for a while I feel like I am going to collapse causeI am so achey.

Anywho, other than being sickI have not been up to much.  Just took a midterm, and my Spring Break is the week after next.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... pregnant moms need to snore extra I am told.
> 
> I must admit that I am not a morning person either, but I have forced myself to become one over the years. I get up on the average at 3:30 AM 5 or 6 days a week. (Absurd, I know.) But I have found that I have come to like the early morning hours when no one else is around. Of course I usually head to bed around 9:30 PM....
> 
> I'm sure you will find SOME time to sleep ... just as long as it is not behind the wheel of your car or something like that.
> 
> What movie are you going to go and watch?




Oh my goodness I would die. That is not enough sleep!!! And that is REALLY early. Although for some strange reason I have an easier time getting up at say 5am than 7am. Kind of wierd. 

We are going to see the 300 at the IMAX.


----------



## Mycanid

In the past 3am was when I would go to bed on a weekday when I was still in high school. On the weekends then we would all game until 8am and then sleep until 2pm.   

What is this 300 movie about? That the one about Xerxes?


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Since Tuesday, I got some medicine and cough syrup, I think they are helping some.  It sucks cause whenever I have to stand up for a while I feel like I am going to collapse causeI am so achey.
> 
> Anywho, other than being sickI have not been up to much.  Just took a midterm, and my Spring Break is the week after next.




THERA-FLU! Ever tried it? Man, is it nasty. But it works. When I am really sick I take it and usual after intense agony for a day or so I am on my feet - reeling and dizzy, but standing and feeling like I have been crushed by a boulder thrown at me by a giant.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> THERA-FLU! Ever tried it? Man, is it nasty. But it works. When I am really sick I take it and usual after intense agony for a day or so I am on my feet - reeling and dizzy, but standing and feeling like I have been crushed by a boulder thrown at me by a giant.




Heard of it, but never tried it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Weeeeeeeeeee!

I'm here!


----------



## Mycanid

Might give it a try next time you are sick (it is dangerous to "mix" medicines you are taking to get better sometimes).

It tastes like a cross between fake, cheap lemonade, sand, and chalk. BLEH! But ... like I said. It works. At least for me it does.  :\ 

Spring Vacation should be nice this year for you if you are not disgustingly sick. Maybe you could go to a sunny spot, pull out a hammock, and just lightly swing in the breeze for a bit while taking a snooze, eh? 

Wait ... you live in Texas. Can you do that in Texas without getting eaten by insects?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Weeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> I'm here!




Hiya Dog Moon. Hows things? 

By the way ... isn't it technically "Wheeeee!" ? I think Weeee is the plural of people together.

Then again ... maybe that is what you deliberately meant, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya Dog Moon. Hows things?
> 
> By the way ... isn't it technically "Wheeeee!" ? I think Weeee is the plural of people together.
> 
> Then again ... maybe that is what you deliberately meant, eh?




Maybe both.  Maybe I subconsciously was hoping that 'we' could talk in the hivemind because 'we' requires more than me simply talking to myself.  Mega might not have much problem with that, but while it's interesting reading another person posting 15 times in a row, I have not found it to be as much fun to do the posting.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am sick, it is not fun.  I am sore from being in bed so much, but it hurts to be out of bed too!




I hate being sick. Sick is no fun. Get to feeling better Galeros.

It could be worse though. You could be like my English Professor who broke a toe out of the clear blue. She was just at home one night and noticed that her left big toe hurt and she went to the doctor two weeks ago and they X-rayed and everything and she got confirmation last week that it was broken. She's been on crutches since she went to the doctor. Thankfully she does not do a lot of running around campus.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Aurora said:
			
		

> (I am not a morning person.)




I'm not either, but every day this week my body insists on waking up at 7:00am no matter when I fall asleep. When I was house sitting back in December 2006 and January 2007 I would fall asleep at 11:00pm or 12:00am and get up at 9:00am that morning. 

I used to get up at 5:30am to be at work by 7:00am, but that was 10-11 years ago. I was young and could shake off sleeplessness. I was also only working part time then so I had the rest of the day to goof off or take classes.  



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know when I am gonna sleep! I require a good 10 hours of sleep a night. Minimum.




Ahh, for the days when I could sleep for 10 hours a night and have no repercussions. That was called weekends. 

Take care Aurora. When the little one gets older and you give birth; all three of you will be able to nap together during the middle of the day.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Spring Vacation should be nice this year for you if you are not disgustingly sick. Maybe you could go to a sunny spot, pull out a hammock, and just lightly swing in the breeze for a bit while taking a snooze, eh?
> 
> Wait ... you live in Texas. Can you do that in Texas without getting eaten by insects?



South and West Texas you can do that with no insect trouble. Well West Texas has a lack of hammock trees, but other than that it's good for a lack of insects. North and East Texas have trees, but insects all over. I hate mosquitos and we've got some here as big as moth's.  

My Spring Break is next week and I have a full schedule. Cousin's Wedding on March 17th, haircut that thursday, platlet donation that Friday, visit the counselor Tuesday, and I have to schedule some time to go to the Family Practice Doctor for fasting blood work.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ... all you Texans. We are outnumbered here in the hive! 

Yes Dog Moon ... I agree. 15 posts in a row would be hard for me to do....


----------



## Dog Moon

I wake up at 7.30am.  Wouldn't be so bad if I could actually get to sleep sometime before 1.00am...


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... sitting around and configuring computers is not exactly a physically exhausting activity. So it is fairly easy for me to get away with the 5-6 hours I get each night, I guess. A large part of this is also habit and patterns developed over time I think.

No doubt there are lots of factors involved in the whole sleep thing for each person - general factors as well as personal!

All right ... enough of this!    If I am not careful I will start to "muse in post", and everyone will be REALLY bored.

How are things with y'all otherwise? What are you up to this Friday evening?


----------



## Mr. Beef

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How are things with y'all otherwise? What are you up to this Friday evening?




Eating Dinner right now. My younger brother has Discovery Science Channel on right now and they are showing "How It's Made." A TV show that shows how things are made. How unique.   

This weekend I have to equip the characters that I made for my story hour. 49,000 gp to spend for each of six characters. 

I just wish WotC would put a cap on magic Weapon/Armor/Shield special abilities. I have to go through the Complete series of books as well as the DMG for things and that's only for most of the gp. Although since my story hour takes place in a city you do not need the survival stuff.

I'm rambling. I'll be back later. 

Mr. Beef


----------



## Dog Moon

Not really doing much here.  Was watching an anime called Noir earlier this evening.  Starting to get a little hungry now though.  Was browsing through WoTC M:tG Wallpaper of the Week Archives.

Trying to think of some neat creatures to create.  If anyone wants to give me suggestions, feel free.


----------



## Mr. Beef

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Trying to think of some neat creatures to create.  If anyone wants to give me suggestions, feel free.




Seeing this just had this pop into my head. 

Undead squrrel army.  

The idea came from the TV show Scrubs. The character of The Janitor on Scrubs had what he liked to call a squrrel army of taxidermied squirrels. He traded the squirrel army to another guy for a taxidermied dog that looked like one the main characters had that one of the character's girlfriend had lost. 

If you want to make it even scarier, undead albino squirrels. Those red eyes look at you, you know you're going to Hell. 

"They don't eat acorns. Run for your life!"

I really need to go take a shower.


----------



## Aeson

I went to see 300 tonight. I had to at least see it before Aurora. She rubbed in my face about the IMAX. I don't care to see it on that big of a screen. It was good. I think it could have been better. I think most movies could have been better.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am sick, it is not fun.  I am sore from being in bed so much, but it hurts to be out of bed too!



Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You caught me. Bob is based on me.





OK. So you're a sexual deviant  too......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What do you watch?  Atm, I watch Dresden Files, BSG, and Heroes.
> 
> [I do watch a lot of anime though]




Out of that, I only watch The Dresden Files. Battlestar was worse to jump in than B5. ALOT worse. Heroes conflicted with Monday Night Football. Now,  it's like,forgetuboutit. Oh,well....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Afternoon hivers!
> 
> Just got a lovely black aluminum server case today made by Lian Li ... all I have to say is in the words of Wordsworth (I think): "A thing of beauty is a joy forever." Wow....





Cool. I think they made a case that was snail-shaped that was reviewed in an issue of  Maximum PC. And subsequently dissed for, one thing, lack of decent cooling. Don't recall what else than that or the amount  (or lack thereof) of space inside.

This one: Liam Li snail shaped case


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OK. So you're a sexual deviant  too......




You haven't seen me at CM. You wouldn't be asking that question.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... pregnant moms need to snore extra I am told.
> 
> I must admit that I am not a morning person either, but I have forced myself to become one over the years. I get up on the average at 3:30 AM 5 or 6 days a week. (Absurd, I know.) But I have found that I have come to like the early morning hours when no one else is around. Of course I usually head to bed around 9:30 PM....
> 
> I'm sure you will find SOME time to sleep ... just as long as it is not behind the wheel of your car or something like that.
> 
> What movie are you going to go and watch?





Neither am  I. My work sometimes force me to go in at 4:30AM which screws with my sleep  schedule. Majorly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Since Tuesday, I got some medicine and cough syrup, I think they are helping some.  It sucks cause whenever I have to stand up for a while I feel like I am going to collapse causeI am so achey.
> 
> Anywho, other than being sickI have not been up to much.  Just took a midterm, and my Spring Break is the week after next.




Ugh! Get better, dude!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> THERA-FLU! Ever tried it? Man, is it nasty. But it works. When I am really sick I take it and usual after intense agony for a day or so I am on my feet - reeling and dizzy, but standing and feeling like I have been crushed by a boulder thrown at me by a giant.




I take Cold-EEZ to fend off the cold before it gets really evil.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Might give it a try next time you are sick (it is dangerous to "mix" medicines you are taking to get better sometimes).
> 
> It tastes like a cross between fake, cheap lemonade, sand, and chalk. BLEH! But ... like I said. It works. At least for me it does.  :\




They also have those little strips that dissolve instantly in your mouth. Better tasting than  the hot liquid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You haven't seen me at CM. You wouldn't be asking that question.





Nope. After that harsh burn, I avoid unmoderated boards.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. After that harsh burn, I avoid unmoderated boards.



I've been hearing that from folks.


----------



## Wereserpent

Wooooo!

I feel better this morning.  Still feel a little sick, but I am feeling better.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, waking up at 10am for me.  Still tired from sleeping horribly from the last week, but I do feel a little less tired than I have the other mornings when I wake up at 7.30am.


----------



## Aurora

Yay for feeling bettter!

I enjoyed the 300 last night. Lost of blood and violence. LOL The naked adolescent girl oracle wierded me out, but I am sure the group of men I went to go see it with enjoyed it  I didn't think the plot was bad at all despite what critics say. They go off about "blah blah blah historical accuracy". Please, get a grip, it is a movie based on a graphic novel based on a movie that is semi-historical. How historical can you really be when trying to depict something that happenned over 2K years ago? The winners write history however they want to anyways. 

Aeson, the blood spurts at time almost looked like thrown rose petals (because of the slow motion). I wonder if that was done on purpose? I think that looked cool. 

Spoiler Follows: 



Spoiler



The only thing I gotta wonder about the movie is why was the traiterous politician carrying around the enemies' gold....on him? You'd think he would hide it not carry it around? The only thing we can think of is that maybe he brought it to bribe people, but they depicted the Spartans as a proud people, I wonder how many of them would have gone traiterous? Of course, you are talking about _politicians_.  :\  In any nation at any time I can see them being treacherous. (This coming from the girl who would love to get into politics lol).


----------



## Jdvn1

Speaking of movies, I saw Pan's Labyrinth last night.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Speaking of movies, I saw Pan's Labyrinth last night.




Is it any good?

You can't just say 'Oh, I watched a movie'.  People need to hear your opinions about it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is it any good?
> 
> You can't just say 'Oh, I watched a movie'.  People need to hear your opinions about it!



 I was building suspense!  

It's gotten stellar reviews--I thought it was good, but not amazing. Then again, I got there 10 minutes late and saw it with my squeamish girlfriend (a couple scenes with gore, and it's mostly a depressing movie).


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was building suspense!
> 
> It's gotten stellar reviews--I thought it was good, but not amazing. Then again, I got there 10 minutes late and saw it with my squeamish girlfriend (a couple scenes with gore, and it's mostly a depressing movie).



I plan to see it some time. I guess you would not suggest it as a date movie.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yay for feeling bettter!
> 
> I enjoyed the 300 last night. Lost of blood and violence. LOL The naked adolescent girl oracle wierded me out, but I am sure the group of men I went to go see it with enjoyed it  I didn't think the plot was bad at all despite what critics say. They go off about "blah blah blah historical accuracy". Please, get a grip, it is a movie based on a graphic novel based on a movie that is semi-historical. How historical can you really be when trying to depict something that happenned over 2K years ago? The winners write history however they want to anyways.
> 
> Aeson, the blood spurts at time almost looked like thrown rose petals (because of the slow motion). I wonder if that was done on purpose? I think that looked cool.
> 
> Spoiler Follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I gotta wonder about the movie is why was the traiterous politician carrying around the enemies' gold....on him? You'd think he would hide it not carry it around? The only thing we can think of is that maybe he brought it to bribe people, but they depicted the Spartans as a proud people, I wonder how many of them would have gone traiterous? Of course, you are talking about _politicians_.  :\  In any nation at any time I can see them being treacherous. (This coming from the girl who would love to get into politics lol).




If they were going for accuracy why have a guy with a goat head and a man with swords for arms? It's not, it's fantasy. 

I didn't notice they looked like rose petals. I guess it's what you think you see. 

I wish there was a way we could talk about the movie without spoiling it for the others.


----------



## bento

Galeros said:
			
		

> Wooooo!
> 
> I feel better this morning.  Still feel a little sick, but I am feeling better.




Great to hear - just keep getting rest.  If it's sunny out you should go get a few minutes of sun!  It'll make you feel even better.


----------



## bento

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson, the blood spurts at time almost looked like thrown rose petals (because of the slow motion). I wonder if that was done on purpose? I think that looked cool.




Maybe I'll tell my wife that to get her to go see it.  "Hey honey, don't get sick!  It looks just like that wedding we went to last year where we threw the rose petals!"   

I get the feeling that I'll have to wait for it to come to DVD before I can get to see it.  Hadn't seen a movie since "The Illusionist" last fall.


----------



## Aurora

bento said:
			
		

> Hadn't seen a movie since "The Illusionist" last fall.



I really liked the illusionist. Did you have it figured out from the beginning? DSHai did. God, he annoys me. I don't try to figure out movies, I just watch them. LOL I am glad that at least he doesn't open his big mouth and tell me what is going to happen. *insert roll eyes smilie here*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If they were going for accuracy why have a guy with a goat head and a man with swords for arms? It's not, it's fantasy.
> 
> I didn't notice they looked like rose petals. I guess it's what you think you see.
> 
> I wish there was a way we could talk about the movie without spoiling it for the others.




Or the fact the Xerxes is like 8 feet tall. LOL Of course, that isn't necessarily out of the realm of possibilities, but still. 

The blood is pretty much all computer generated so it is not intensely gory. The blood spraying in big red spots in slow motion though in almost every battle scene is what made me think of thrown rose petals.  Maybe it's the romantic in me.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow! A busy Saturday today.  Happy people in the hive. Usually Saturday is not so busy....

Galeros - Hoorah for you! Always nice to be on the mend.

Darth - yeah ... cold-eeze is good warding off the cold before it comes. Took me a while to get used to registering in my brain the realization: "Oh ... maybe I am getting another head cold ... I better take a cold-eeze."    Seems lots of things in life that seem obvious are like that. First you have to consciously program yourself to do them ... after that they are "common sense".

Friday night at the movies, eh? I don't see that many movies any more. But this 300 sounds interesting. Hmm....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Friday night at the movies, eh? I don't see that many movies any more. But this 300 sounds interesting. Hmm....



This is one movie that I must say is probably best seen in a theater. We rarely go to the movies unless it is a big action or fantasy movie that we are dying to see (the Star Wars movies, LOTR, etc). They are just better on the big screen.


----------



## Aurora

Is it me or has Mega not been around for a few days? I haven't seen him, Mania or Al 

[shouts] WHERE YOU AT MEGA?! [/shouts]


----------



## Aurora

You know Mycanid, you're starting to catch up to me post count wise  While I am in CA and more than likely not on the computer hardly at all, you are gonna go posting wild aren't you.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is it me or has Mega not been around for a few days? I haven't seen him, Mania or Al
> 
> [shouts] WHERE YOU AT MEGA?! [/shouts]




Go back a few pages and you will see his last posts. He got fed up with something and I have not seen him in here since.   

As for post count ... NONSENSE!    If I ever pass you in post count I will eat my head....


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... maybe I won't.....  :\


----------



## Aurora

BAHAHAHAHA

Too funny!


----------



## Mycanid

I must admit that I cannot claim to have thought it up ... it is a line of an eccentric, kind-hearted old wealthy man from Charles Dickens' book Oliver Twist. I liked it too. I remember at one point I was laughing so hard I was crying.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Go back a few pages and you will see his last posts. He got fed up with something and I have not seen him in here since.
> 
> As for post count ... NONSENSE!    If I ever pass you in post count I will eat my head....




He got fed up that the hive slowed down I think......I think it just goes through spurts. Some of are Most of us just have geeky boring lives and run out of things to talk about. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit that I cannot claim to have thought it up ... it is a line of an eccentric, kind-hearted old wealthy man from Charles Dickens' book Oliver Twist. I liked it too. I remember at one point I was laughing so hard I was crying.




I have a really nice hardbound of Oliver Twist, as I do with many of the classics. Good book. Haven't read it in a long while though.


----------



## Aurora

I am going to go do laundry :\ See you later hive!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He got fed up that the hive slowed down I think......I think it just goes through spurts. Some of are Most of us just have geeky boring lives and run out of things to talk about. LOL




QFT ...  :\ 

Ah well. We take life with the ups and down, eh? [The fungus feels rather philosophic today....]

My favorite Dickens books is Bleak House. I have actually read all his "major" novels with the exception of his last, which was unfinished, called The Mystery of Edwin Drood.

In recent years A&E and the BBC have been coming up with some lovely productions of his books, btw. Only some are lovely, of course. Some I think the world might be better off without ... there is enough we waste out time nowadays anyway, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to go do laundry :\ See you later hive!




Adios! I think I will sign off for a bit too....


----------



## Wereserpent

Speaking of movies, I saw Bridge to Terabithia last week.  I thought it was a good movie, it is definitely a lot different from what is shown in the trailers that you might have seen on TV, but I liked it a lot.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Or the fact the Xerxes is like 8 feet tall. LOL Of course, that isn't necessarily out of the realm of possibilities, but still.
> 
> The blood is pretty much all computer generated so it is not intensely gory. The blood spraying in big red spots in slow motion though in almost every battle scene is what made me think of thrown rose petals.  Maybe it's the romantic in me.



I think he was supposed to be 9ft. I thought they did a good job with his size difference compared to Leo.


----------



## Aeson

I go out on a date and you guys have another discussion I have to catch up on.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Speaking of movies, I saw Bridge to Terabithia last week.  I thought it was a good movie, it is definitely a lot different from what is shown in the trailers that you might have seen on TV, but I liked it a lot.



I want to see that. I might go see it soon.


----------



## Aeson

Mega will come back. They almost always do. Fru hasn't been around much either. Where's the love for him? Mega will come back and the hive will die down again and he will blame himself.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mega will come back. They almost always do. Fru hasn't been around much either. Where's the love for him? Mega will come back and the hive will die down again and he will blame himself.




damn spitting right I will.....









yo.


----------



## megamania

dead tired.  Came here out of habit.


Spent all night working on the game for Albany Gameday then got majorly lost in Albany and arrived two hours late.  Everyone left.


Such is life.  Such is my life.

'til later.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> damn spitting right I will.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo.



See. I knew he would be back. We just had to say his name enough times to summon him.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> See. I knew he would be back. We just had to say his name enough times to summon him.




So now he's Bloody Mary? Or what was the name of that horror flick, I wanna say it had something to do with bees........ I got nothin'. If someone remembers let me know so I can quit thinking about it. That kind of sh** bugs me until I can remember. 

I am headed to bed after a long day of cleaning. Night hive!

Oh, and how did your date go Aeson?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So now he's Bloody Mary? Or what was the name of that horror flick, I wanna say it had something to do with bees........ I got nothin'. If someone remembers let me know so I can quit thinking about it. That kind of sh** bugs me until I can remember.




Same idea, but different, I believe.  The name of the movie was Candyman.

Bloody Mary: white, female.  Written stories, but not sure if there was a movie or not.

Candyman: black male.  Obviously was in a movie.

I think Bloody Mary was a thing told be people in real life while Candyman is totally made up, but perhaps based around Bloody Mary.  Not sure how they would have gone from white female to black male though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aw man, should only be like 3am, but because of daylight savings, it's 4am...


----------



## bento

Galeros said:
			
		

> Speaking of movies, I saw Bridge to Terabithia last week.  I thought it was a good movie, it is definitely a lot different from what is shown in the trailers that you might have seen on TV, but I liked it a lot.




When my wife saw the ads for BtT she said it didn't resemble the book she read as a child. Said that they must have "Narnia-ed it up a bit."  

But then again all she really remembered was the ending, which was a bit of a shocker.


----------



## bento

megamania said:
			
		

> Spent all night working on the game for Albany Gameday then got majorly lost in Albany and arrived two hours late.  Everyone left.




That sucks!  

I was 30 minutes late to my D&D MeetUp meeting yesterday and people were just starting to arrive.


Good news - I might have found a new gaming group!   

Two of the attendees have a group that meets every other Friday night and are possibly looking for another GM.  The two I talked to seem to want story-focused rather than tactical-focused.  They are a distance from the house, but at least they're in town.  

We talked about all sorts of gaming things at the meeting and I talked abit about True20 and why I liked it (rewards players for thinking things through rather than "kill, kill, kill!").

Two others showed up, one that only played games at cons, and a teen who was having problems finding others to play with.  Seemed to have some social problems that was holding him back.  Gave him some good advice - visiting an active comic/game store in a city near by to find other players rather than the Borders we were at.

How was your night?


----------



## Wereserpent

bento said:
			
		

> When my wife saw the ads for BtT she said it didn't resemble the book she read as a child. Said that they must have "Narnia-ed it up a bit."
> 
> But then again all she really remembered was the ending, which was a bit of a shocker.





The trailers do not represent 95% of the movie.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same idea, but different, I believe.  The name of the movie was Candyman.
> 
> Bloody Mary: white, female.  Written stories, but not sure if there was a movie or not.
> 
> Candyman: black male.  Obviously was in a movie.
> 
> I think Bloody Mary was a thing told be people in real life while Candyman is totally made up, but perhaps based around Bloody Mary.  Not sure how they would have gone from white female to black male though.



Two different movies. Boody Mary was made into a movie but I can't remember the name.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Two different movies. Boody Mary was made into a movie but I can't remember the name.




Huh, never realized it was turned into a movie.  Guess it never became as popular as Candyman then.


----------



## Dog Moon

bento said:
			
		

> That sucks!
> 
> I was 30 minutes late to my D&D MeetUp meeting yesterday and people were just starting to arrive.




You know, this happens all the time in my group.  And the funny/annoying thing is that even if we decide to game 4 hours later, people are STILL gonna be late.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> See. I knew he would be back. We just had to say his name enough times to summon him.




Beetleguise


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same idea, but different, I believe.  The name of the movie was Candyman.



That was the movie. That movie scared the bejesus out of me. I love and loathe scary movies. I am that dork that can't freaking sleep for days after watching scary movies, and they don't even have to be _that_ scary. I just have an overactive imagination. Plus, I am one of those people that if something bad could happen, it could happen to me. LOL The Ring really freaked me out. Now I look at it and think it is dumb, but I was having anxiety problems when I watched that movie. I had to take a damn Xanax just to calm myself down. Then, the next morning I decided to flush those pills because that feeling was just way too nice.


----------



## Aeson

I like scary movies. Candyman didn't seem all that scary to me.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My favorite Dickens books is Bleak House. I have actually read all his "major" novels with the exception of his last, which was unfinished, called The Mystery of Edwin Drood.




"Drood" is good stuff.  The annoying thing is that it's a murder mystery, and Dickens died without telling "whodunnit."  However, the copy I have includes Dickens' notes for the novel as well as some commentary bby some literary experts on how they think Dickens was going to finish it.

If you ever have the chance, go see the musical stage production of it.  Its not a strait up adaptation of the novel, but rather the actors portray a Victorian-era theatre troupe who are performing "Drood" for the first time.  It is a loud, bawdy good time with lots of interaction with the audience.  And the best part is that the audience votes on which ending they want to see.  I've been in two productions and it's the funnest show I've ever been involved in.

I promise you you'll have a good time.  If not, I'll...well...eat my head.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Popping in to say Hello!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think he was supposed to be 9ft. I thought they did a good job with his size difference compared to Leo.




I thought he was creepy looking.  Something about the lips and eyebrows...


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Popping in to say Hello!




'Allo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> 'Allo!



How is it going Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How is it going Dog Moon?




Going alright.  Just got back a little bit ago from seeing 300 with a friend.  I enjoyed it.

You should check out my Homebrew section.  I've added a few more.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> dead tired.  Came here out of habit.
> 
> Spent all night working on the game for Albany Gameday then got majorly lost in Albany and arrived two hours late.  Everyone left.
> 
> Such is life.  Such is my life.
> 
> 'til later.




Hoorah! Welcome back Mega! You were missed. 

Sorry to hear about Albany though. Bummer....


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> The trailers do not represent 95% of the movie.




Sometimes I think that is more and more the norm nowadays.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> ...Fru hasn't been around much either. Where's the love for him?...




Actually said hello to him in another thread in here that I was glad to see him posting again. 

Hmm ... maybe a week ago?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Popping in to say Hello!




And ... here he is! YAY! Welcome back sir.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> "Drood" is good stuff.  The annoying thing is that it's a murder mystery, and Dickens died without telling "whodunnit."  However, the copy I have includes Dickens' notes for the novel as well as some commentary bby some literary experts on how they think Dickens was going to finish it.
> 
> If you ever have the chance, go see the musical stage production of it.  Its not a strait up adaptation of the novel, but rather the actors portray a Victorian-era theatre troupe who are performing "Drood" for the first time.  It is a loud, bawdy good time with lots of interaction with the audience.  And the best part is that the audience votes on which ending they want to see.  I've been in two productions and it's the funnest show I've ever been involved in.
> 
> I promise you you'll have a good time.  If not, I'll...well...eat my head.




Hmm ... I must admit that I have a distinct dislike for musicals.  :\  I like to see Shakespearian plays (ONLY in period costumes please!), classical music, and even opera live, but somehow I have never been able to "get used" to musicals. I guess the "upbeatness" of them is not quite to my taste. I am one of those sorts who likes tragedies and stuff.

But ... why not give it a try? Who knows? I will consider your suggestion should I ever hear of such a thing coming this way. Thanks!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think that is more and more the norm nowadays.  :\




It's especially annoying when you see the previews for a comedy and the jokes in the preview are the only good jokes in the movie.


----------



## Mycanid

Even moreso ... I have seen some previews that had material that did not pop up in the "movie theater release". You are in the theater wondering: "Hey!     So-and-so was supposed to say such-and-such then! Wha happened!?"

Then it doesn't even pop up in the later "extended version" release. Rassa frassa keesa frassa ... [grumble grumble....]


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Even moreso ... I have seen some previews that had material that did not pop up in the "movie theater release". You are in the theater wondering: "Hey!     So-and-so was supposed to say such-and-such then! Wha happened!?"
> 
> Then it doesn't even pop up in the later "extended version" release. Rassa frassa keesa frassa ... [grumble grumble....]




I remember that happening once.  Don't remember what it was, but I remember this hilarious scene in the previews and it wasn't there in the release.  Was like 'What the?'  First time I'd ever seen that happen.


----------



## Mycanid

Most recent time it happened was in the reviews for the Narnia movie. When the Pevensie children met the beaver for the first time some dialogue was shown (from Edmund) in the preview that was not in the movie.

Other than that how are things this evening with you Dog Moon? 

It was HOT here today!    I woke up after an afternoon nap in a sweat feeling like I had just been tap danced on by five ettins at once.... Ugh ....


----------



## Mycanid

Oops ... my ride is leaving. I will talk to you all later on!   

Later hivers!

And I am glad to see it waking up again - good folks in here....


----------



## Mycanid

But I just have to say ... I LOVE my iRiver H10!   

Did a voice recording (only about a minute long) of me singing "Happy Birthday" for someone and ... whack! bang! boom! ... copied it onto the hard drive, put it on a CD, and off it goes.

Pardon the random thoughts here....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Other than that how are things this evening with you Dog Moon?




Things are fine except for the fact that as it is Sunday evening, it means I'll be going to sleep soon and when I wake up, it'll be time for work.



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> It was HOT here today!    I woke up after an afternoon nap in a sweat feeling like I had just been tap danced on by five ettins at once.... Ugh ....




Was nice and warm here.  Perfect weather except for all the pools of water from the melted snow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oops ... my ride is leaving. I will talk to you all later on!
> 
> Later hivers!
> 
> And I am glad to see it waking up again - good folks in here....




Night.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought he was creepy looking.  Something about the lips and eyebrows...




He reminded me of the kid king in Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's especially annoying when you see the previews for a comedy and the jokes in the preview are the only good jokes in the movie.




I saw a movie recently, Stranger then Fiction, which I highly recommend BTW, but the commercials make it out to be a comedy. It is NOT a comedy. It has some very funny moments, but it is a drama. Me and DShai watched it with our friend Jon, and all 3 of us really enjoyed it. I do think though, that if we hadn't been warned ahead of time that it wasn't a comedy (the guy at Blockbuster warned us) we wouldn't have enjoyed it as much. I hate when you go into a movie expecting one thing and getting something completely different. Mainly because, I find that I get in a mindset or a mood to watch different types of movies. Maybe I am weird though. Scratch that. I know that I am.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Maybe I am weird though. Scratch that. I know that I am.



QFMFT 

This is why we love you. You are weird.


----------



## megamania

'allo folks.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But I just have to say ... I LOVE my iRiver H10!
> 
> Did a voice recording (only about a minute long) of me singing "Happy Birthday" for someone and ... whack! bang! boom! ... copied it onto the hard drive, put it on a CD, and off it goes.
> 
> Pardon the random thoughts here....



Hello this is the hivemind. There are only random thoughts here.


----------



## Aeson

I should have been in bed 1 1/2 hours ago. I met Rel tonight. We had coffee and talked. I'm trying to wind down from the fun night. I hope to be in bed soon. I have to get up for work at 7am.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Popping in to say Hello!



Howdy Fru Fru. Long time, no see. I hope you stick around for a little while.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hoorah! Welcome back Mega! You were missed.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Albany though. Bummer....




Sorry for my partial meltdown.  two jobs, family, Gameday and many other things happening had me a bit frazzled and short on patience.  The way Saturday went down seemed to fit it perfectly.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> two jobs, family




Whoops, read that backwards.  Was like 'What kind of life are you leading?!?'

*two families, job* is what I read.


----------



## megamania

OYE!   The thought of two families is scarier!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> OYE!   The thought of two families is scarier!




Haha.  Yeah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, how do we recruit more people into this thread?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, how do we recruit more people into this thread?



Breed them in. Mega and Aurora will get their brats to post here when they're old enough. 

It's not a recruitment type thing. You can't force people to post random thoughts in here. It's an open thread. It is viewed a lot. They can choose to post here if they want.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Breed them in. Mega and Aurora will get their brats to post here when they're old enough.
> 
> It's not a recruitment type thing. You can't force people to post random thoughts in here. It's an open thread. It is viewed a lot. They can choose to post here if they want.




Oh, okay, so people don't think we're interesting enough to post here.  Is that it?  IS THAT IT?  Yeah, you reading this, are we not interesting enough for you?!?!


----------



## megamania

Having some fun with the PbP I am running.  Here is a segment from it....



DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
023

The HUGE creature as much leaps as charges at Thamior. Thamior, with his readied action attempts to jump out the way of the rushing beast. The creature misses! (assumed Dodge and Full Defensive or it hits by 1) It hits the darkness with a crash. The rope Julian had is ripped from her grasp (1 non-lethal damage) and tangles up with the tripping creature. Dotson yells out "My rope! the filthy lizard has my rope!" and it and the bridge collapses into the rushing water below. Goram barely rolls free of the debris as it tears free from the land.
The dinosaur is having a terrible time trying to stand up. It is tangled in the rope and remains of the bridge with rushing water washing over most of its body. 

Ksathra throws his blade but somehow misses the beast. It looks up at him and lunges to snap him up. The effort makes it trip and with a crashing splash falls and becomes entrapped under the water within the bridge which now snaps free. The dinosaur and bridge begin to roll and tumble down the raging river.

This leaves Julian and Ksathra stranded on the opposite side of Dotson, Goram and Thamior.

Unseen by anyone, the two halflings peer out from the brush. look at each in disbelief and return to hiding / disappearing.


Actions?


The game I am doing is Dragon's Hoard.  Think DnD meets Running Man (movie not the book) and American Gladiator.   Having some fun with it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Breed them in. Mega and Aurora will get their brats to post here when they're old enough.
> 
> It's not a recruitment type thing. You can't force people to post random thoughts in here. It's an open thread. It is viewed a lot. They can choose to post here if they want.





So all of you lurkers-  SOUND OFF!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, so people don't think we're interesting enough to post here.  Is that it?  IS THAT IT?  Yeah, you reading this, are we not interesting enough for you?!?!




and who are we again.....?!?  :\


----------



## megamania

welp.... I'm a goin'.  I am still recovering from Saturday (2 1/2 hours sleep) and worked today and work both jobs tommorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> The game I am doing is Dragon's Hoard.  Think DnD meets Running Man (movie not the book) and American Gladiator.   Having some fun with it.




Oh dude, that totally sounds cool.  One of my friends a LONG time ago ran a dnd game based on that movie.  Was pretty sweet.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> and who are we again.....?!?  :\




You're boring.

No, j/k.

There's essentially like 4 posters here since some people have been busy and others have gone to CM or whatever.  It just feels like 90% of the time, I'm either on alone or with just one other person and while I certainly don't mind speaking with only a single person, I just feel like we need an additional couple of people.

Remember when we were talking on like 4 threads at once?  Man, those were the days...


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> welp.... I'm a goin'.  I am still recovering from Saturday (2 1/2 hours sleep) and worked today and work both jobs tommorrow.




Oh, and I thought I was having sleeping problems.  Ouch.


----------



## Dog Moon

See?  I'm all alone.


----------



## Jdvn1

You're never alone if you have other personalities to talk to.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, so people don't think we're interesting enough to post here.  Is that it?  IS THAT IT?  Yeah, you reading this, are we not interesting enough for you?!?!



Great way to engage your audience.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You're boring.
> 
> No, j/k.
> 
> There's essentially like 4 posters here since some people have been busy and others have gone to CM or whatever.  It just feels like 90% of the time, I'm either on alone or with just one other person and while I certainly don't mind speaking with only a single person, I just feel like we need an additional couple of people.
> 
> Remember when we were talking on like 4 threads at once?  Man, those were the days...



I'm sure the OP of those threads didn't like the idea of us hijacking the thread. I remember the days. The hivemind goes through cycles.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're never alone if you have other personalities to talk to.



Or clones.


----------



## Aurora

I don't have other personalities or clones. Although I have been pretty moody of late. I have a mini me who shares part of my DNA though. Oh, and I guess I can talk to the other mini me in my tummy at any time, but he/she doesn't talk back yet except for a little kick every now and then. I felt him/her move for the first time 2 days ago.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have other personalities or clones. Although I have been pretty moody of late. I have a mini me who shares part of my DNA though. Oh, and I guess I can talk to the other mini me in my tummy at any time, but he/she doesn't talk back yet except for a little kick every now and then. I felt him/her move for the first time 2 days ago.



Aww. 


It could have been really bad gas.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aww.
> 
> 
> It could have been really bad gas.



LOL I have been through this before. I can tell the difference


----------



## bento

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> See?  I'm all alone.




No you're not - I'm just in a different space/time continuium.


----------



## bento

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> There's essentially like 4 posters here since some people have been busy and others have gone to CM or whatever.  It just feels like 90% of the time, I'm either on alone or with just one other person and while I certainly don't mind speaking with only a single person, I just feel like we need an additional couple of people.
> 
> Remember when we were talking on like 4 threads at once?  Man, those were the days...




I do the CM-thing as well, but since I'm relatively new to the boards, I mostly lurk over there.  I'm always trying to figure out the people's names between ENW and CM. Sometimes I think I know who they are and other times I'm blown away.

Like Hongus (CM) I thought was Hong (ENW) but now I think its Crothian (ENW).  Maybe somebody should publish a playbill!     You can't tell the actors without one!


----------



## bento

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have other personalities or clones. Although I have been pretty moody of late. I have a mini me who shares part of my DNA though. Oh, and I guess I can talk to the other mini me in my tummy at any time, but he/she doesn't talk back yet except for a little kick every now and then. I felt him/her move for the first time 2 days ago.




They have ways of exerting their personalities even before they arrive!  Are you having any peculiar food cravings?


----------



## Aurora

bento said:
			
		

> I do the CM-thing as well, but since I'm relatively new to the boards, I mostly lurk over there.  I'm always trying to figure out the people's names between ENW and CM. Sometimes I think I know who they are and other times I'm blown away.
> 
> Like Hongus (CM) I thought was Hong (ENW) but now I think its Crothian (ENW).  Maybe somebody should publish a playbill!     You can't tell the actors without one!




LOL Well, I will make mine easy for you  On CM (and pretty much everywhere else), I am Jennie527.


----------



## Aurora

bento said:
			
		

> They have ways of exerting their personalities even before they arrive!  Are you having any peculiar food cravings?



Not really. I didn't with my daughter either. I want chinese food and Subway a lot, but that is normal for me  I do however, have aversions to a lot of smells. I cannot do dishes unless I do them immediately after eating. Translation: Dshai has been doing a lot of dishes   The smell of peppers and onions makes me want to puke . I don't eat them at all, but normally I can at least stand the smell.


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> I do the CM-thing as well, but since I'm relatively new to the boards, I mostly lurk over there.  I'm always trying to figure out the people's names between ENW and CM. Sometimes I think I know who they are and other times I'm blown away.
> 
> Like Hongus (CM) I thought was Hong (ENW) but now I think its Crothian (ENW).  Maybe somebody should publish a playbill!     You can't tell the actors without one!



Are you Beneeto Meskeeto? Hongus is Hong. Crothian is on CM but he doesn't go there anymore. "Hi Crothian" is Hong's Schtick. 

My name on CM is eaven easier to figure out than Aurora. It's Aeson.


----------



## bento

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you Beneeto Meskeeto? Hongus is Hong. Crothian is on CM but he doesn't go there anymore. "Hi Crothian" is Hong's Schtick.
> 
> My name on CM is eaven easier to figure out than Aurora. It's Aeson.




Er, I kinda figured that out!   

Yes - I'm Beneeto.  I like alliterations of my name so things stick easier if I meet others in the RW.  

Why the heck does Hong have stuff about Illinois attached to his avatar?  That's what threw me off the other night....


----------



## bento

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not really. I didn't with my daughter either. I want chinese food and Subway a lot, but that is normal for me  I do however, have aversions to a lot of smells. I cannot do dishes unless I do them immediately after eating. Translation: Dshai has been doing a lot of dishes   The smell of peppers and onions makes me want to puke . I don't eat them at all, but normally I can at least stand the smell.




Just a theory!  My wife craved hot food (Mexican & Chinese) with the first kid, who likes those foods and the second it was tart food.  My SO also believed that the way she carried the kid also determined something about their temperment.

So a Philly steak sandwich would be out of the question?


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> Er, I kinda figured that out!
> 
> Yes - I'm Beneeto.  I like alliterations of my name so things stick easier if I meet others in the RW.
> 
> Why the heck does Hong have stuff about Illinois attached to his avatar?  That's what threw me off the other night....




I thought you might. 

I use a couple of different ones. My friends know who I am. I was outed on one board the other day. They still don't know it was Aeson. The name given was a different one I use on another board. 

I don't know. He's in Australia.


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> Just a theory!  My wife craved hot food (Mexican & Chinese) with the first kid, who likes those foods and the second it was tart food.  My SO also believed that the way she carried the kid also determined something about their temperment.
> 
> So a Philly steak sandwich would be out of the question?



She would beat you with that sandwich. 

Her children will never know the joy of eating peppers and onions. It's sad really. It could also be a case for child abuse.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> She would beat you with that sandwich.
> 
> Her children will never know the joy of eating peppers and onions. It's sad really. It could also be a case for child abuse.




WHAT!!!!!! No PEPPPERS OR ONIONS!!!!!  THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE!!!!

OR THIS ISN'T SPARTA!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> WHAT!!!!!! No PEPPPERS OR ONIONS!!!!!  THAT IS UNACCEPTABLE!!!!
> 
> OR THIS ISN'T SPARTA!!!!!!!



THIS IS SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Great way to engage your audience.




Thanks, I try.  Although it apparently didn't work well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure the OP of those threads didn't like the idea of us hijacking the thread. I remember the days. The hivemind goes through cycles.




Hehe.  Yeah, that's probably true.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I'm the only one here in the last 5 hours?  Daaaang.


----------



## Jdvn1

I've been around, but not posting much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And ... here he is! YAY! Welcome back sir.



Occasionally.


----------



## bento

Mornin' Hive....WAKEY-WAKEY!

[no one stirs]

Day two of being off with the kids as they enjoy their Spring Break!

How's your day?


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> Mornin' Hive....WAKEY-WAKEY!
> 
> [no one stirs]
> 
> Day two of being off with the kids as they enjoy their Spring Break!
> 
> How's your day?



I think most are night people. 

My day is is very slow. Yesterday it was a busy day. 

Spring Break already? Where does the time go?


----------



## Aurora

Got any cool plans for the week home with the kids? You should have pretty good weather down there, right Bento? You have to do at least one memorable thing and take pictures. Kids grow up too fast. How old are your kids? The weather is in the mid 50's here this week. It is a nice relief from the bitter cold we had just a week ago. I think I may bundle Kylee up and take her to the park tomorrow. She loves to play outside, and then she gets very angry when you make her go home. LOL

My day is going to be filled with cleaning, procrastinating cleaning, playing with Kylee, and doing some work in photoshop. 

Hey Aeson, have you played Pirates yet?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Got any cool plans for the week home with the kids? You should have pretty good weather down there, right Bento? You have to do at least one memorable thing and take pictures. Kids grow up too fast. How old are your kids? The weather is in the mid 50's here this week. It is a nice relief from the bitter cold we had just a week ago. I think I may bundle Kylee up and take her to the park tomorrow. She loves to play outside, and then she gets very angry when you make her go home. LOL
> 
> My day is going to be filled with cleaning, procrastinating cleaning, playing with Kylee, and doing some work in photoshop.
> 
> Hey Aeson, have you played Pirates yet?



It should be near 80 and clear here today. 

Get off your butt and get cleaning. If you were my wife....never mind.


No I haven't. Stop pressuring me. I might try it out tonight. I'm not going to play too much until my current WoW game card runs out.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks.  Nice to see the discussions and such going on since last looking in here.

Ya know Bento ... when I was in my mother's womb my mom said whenever she would get near plums I would begin to get all active until she would eat when. Then I would quiet down. She said it was like clockwork.

And now ... my favorite fruit is (and has always been) plums.  :\  Go figure.

Aurora - kids not only grow up fast but people do too it seems. I'm 37 now and still remember my teen years as if they were yesterday.

Aeson - not all of us are night people. 

Dog Moon - I would have said something if I were in here, don't worry!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It should be near 80 and clear here today.




80?  Dang, that's a little too warm, especially since it ain't even summer or SPRING yet.  Was around the 50s here.  GREAT weather.


----------



## Wereserpent

This thread had ascended to godhood.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> 80?  Dang, that's a little too warm, especially since it ain't even summer or SPRING yet.  Was around the 50s here.  GREAT weather.



It should be in the 60's this weekend.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> This thread had ascended to godhood.



thank you. I take full credit.


----------



## bento

Spring started here a week ago with rain coming in every two or three days.  Fluxuates between the upper 60s and low 80s.  About the best weather we'll have all year!

I have two kids - a six year old boy and nine year old girl.  Their cousins are in between their ages and are have Spring Breaks too, so most of the week is filled with either playing over here or going to Grandmas.

I had one of those rare days today - no kids at home.  I was able to get my ebay/paypal all set up to start posting my vast comic collection!  I'm not expecting big bucks, but every little bit counts towards our planned trip to Disney World later this year.

Tomorrow is back to work!


----------



## bento

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I may bundle Kylee up and take her to the park tomorrow. She loves to play outside, and then she gets very angry when you make her go home. LOL




Ah yes - I love running their little engines down with a whole lot of exercise!  

Here's a trick I learned with my son when he didn't want to leave the park.  Tell her "I bet you I can beat you to the car!"  A little competition always gets my son going in the direction I want him to go in.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yay for feeling bettter!
> 
> I enjoyed the 300 last night. Lost of blood and violence. LOL The naked adolescent girl oracle wierded me out, but I am sure the group of men I went to go see it with enjoyed it  I didn't think the plot was bad at all despite what critics say. They go off about "blah blah blah historical accuracy". Please, get a grip, it is a movie based on a graphic novel based on a movie that is semi-historical. How historical can you really be when trying to depict something that happenned over 2K years ago? The winners write history however they want to anyways.
> 
> Aeson, the blood spurts at time almost looked like thrown rose petals (because of the slow motion). I wonder if that was done on purpose? I think that looked cool.
> 
> Spoiler Follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I gotta wonder about the movie is why was the traiterous politician carrying around the enemies' gold....on him? You'd think he would hide it not carry it around? The only thing we can think of is that maybe he brought it to bribe people, but they depicted the Spartans as a proud people, I wonder how many of them would have gone traiterous? Of course, you are talking about _politicians_.  :\  In any nation at any time I can see them being treacherous. (This coming from the girl who would love to get into politics lol).




I've been thinking of seeing it....  either in the theater or DVD. I found out that during our con, Jim Butcher snuck out and went to go see it.    He liked it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> He got fed up that the hive slowed down I think......I think it just goes through spurts. Some of are Most of us just have geeky boring lives and run out of things to talk about. LOL




Or going to conventions and hanging out with some writers..... 

And then posting on Friday night after having about 5 lemon drops (not the candy!!). 'Tis fun.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's especially annoying when you see the previews for a comedy and the jokes in the preview are the only good jokes in the movie.





Or all the action in an action movie. That's what made Payback (the Mel Gibson movie) suck as all the action it seemed was in the trailer. The movie itself plodded along and had to wake up by watching a Trek movie.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA!

I see you all!

You cannot hide!

There is no life ...

in the void ...

only ...

death!

[Falls out of cheer laughing himself silly with his feet kicking up in the air.]


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> thank you. I take full credit.




Nonsense!

lol!

Alright ... maybe you had something to do with it, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Alright ... I am off to do another radio show ... I'll be on from 10pm to midnight.

[Mushroom tries to put on dark shades to look cool and only ends up looking utterly ridiculous.]

See you all later on!


----------



## Dog Moon

Bah, me and having trouble sleeping...


----------



## Jdvn1

Trouble sleeping = random encounter


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Trouble sleeping = random encounter




Random encounter = Jdvn1?


----------



## Jdvn1

Depends on if you fight me or not.

Please don't, I'm too tired.


----------



## Mycanid

Back from the show....

2:30 am ....

left something at the office ....

tired....

{THUD!!}

[Mushroom keels over....]


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Depends on if you fight me or not.
> 
> Please don't, I'm too tired.




Don't worry; I'm very tired too.


----------



## bento

Tired?  Bah! 

I just got up for my first day back at work since Daylight Savings Time this weekend.  I have my coffee and two pop tarts next to me.  I'm ready to take this day on.  

"I'm ready!  I'm ready!  I'm ready!"





Yawn.


----------



## Jdvn1

Coffee provides +2 to Fort saves vs mornings.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Coffee provides +2 to Fort saves vs mornings.



'

I drink tea. It gives me a +2 will save.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> '
> 
> I drink tea. It gives me a +2 will save.



 I'm not sure I can believe you've made a Will save in your life.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I can believe you've made a Will save in your life.



I said it gave me a +2, I didn't say I made it. I have no will power. Ask Aurora. I bought that stupid Pirate game and actually played it last night.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nonsense!
> 
> lol!
> 
> Alright ... maybe you had something to do with it, eh?



I haven't been around much but I add a lot to this thread. Charm, humor, good looks, intelligence, and humility.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't been around much but I add a lot to this thread. Charm, humor, good looks, intelligence, and humility.




Or... choose one of the above.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or... choose one of the above.



It's all of the above, baby.


----------



## Heckler

*GO REDS!*


----------



## Aeson

Curses, fouled again.

This cross board drama is so Spoony. Are you a Spoony alt?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curses, fouled again.
> 
> This cross board drama is so Spoony. Are you a Spoony alt?




Now that is not even funny.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Now that is not even funny.



Aeson alts get worse treatment. Want to be one of them?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aeson alts get worse treatment. Want to be one of them?




Nah.  I'm thinking of being a KenM alt.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am like salt.


----------



## Wereserpent

bento said:
			
		

> Tired?  Bah!
> 
> I just got up for my first day back at work since Daylight Savings Time this weekend.  I have my coffee and two poop tarts next to me.  I'm ready to take this day on.
> 
> "I'm ready!  I'm ready!  I'm ready!"




Hahaha, poop tarts.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Nah.  I'm thinking of being a KenM alt.



Make sure when you do it's at CM. I want to watch.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hahaha, poop tarts.



You have poop tarts? Are you John Crichton? It is Brown Wednesday.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am like salt.



There's lots of you in the ocean?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> There's lots of you in the ocean?



If he's salt I guess so.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am like salt.



 You serve as an excellent seasoning?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You serve as an excellent seasoning?



Salt's bad for you. It kills your clones.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Salt's bad for you. It kills your clones.



 Are you kidding me? We're all culinary experts--we _love_ the _proper amount_ of salt. We're certainly not allergic or vulnerable to any digested products.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me? We're all culinary experts--we _love_ the _proper amount_ of salt. We're certainly not allergic or vulnerable to any digested products.




You'll be vulnerable enough when we rub it into the wounds of your clones!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You'll be vulnerable enough when we rub it into the wounds of your clones!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You'll be vulnerable enough when we rub it into the wounds of your clones!




sweet torture


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You'll be vulnerable enough when we rub it into the wounds of your clones!



 I have more clones than there are grains of salt.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have more clones than there are grains of salt.



Now you're just bragging.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, Y'all!

I've been sick & been busy, so I haven't been here very much lately, but I'm back!

I'm going buggy right now- its Lent, and I gave up a LOT of stuff this year.

I gave up buying music and game materials of any kind for myself, and am not looking at or downloading anything resembling grandma unfriendly materials that the internet is so famous for...

I'm understandably a bit on edge.  Its amazing the pavlovian responses you get sitting down in front of the computer to do completely mundane things like answer email...and nothing else. 
 :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now you're just bragging.



 And? 

Welcome back Dannyalcatraz! Hope you get through Lent! Once, I gave up eating (during the day... fasting is hard!). And then I did it the next four years too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Funny thing about giving up music...

This is the second time I've done it.  The last time, a band I like broke up and released a limited edition CD "for their biggest fans" on their website...gone by the time Lent was over.

This time, there are several releases I was looking forward to that have hit the shelves recently, all on deep-ish discount, some up to 40% off.  They'll still be around after Lent, but those prices will be back up.  

And of course, the latest DDM set has hit the shelves.  I don't play the game, but I like the minis.  Since its a CMG, the longer I wait to get into it, the slimmer the odds are that I'll actually get the ones I want most.   

OTOH, I might just be able to sneak into Heaven.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Hey, Y'all!
> 
> I've been sick & been busy, so I haven't been here very much lately, but I'm back!
> 
> I'm going buggy right now- its Lent, and I gave up a LOT of stuff this year.
> 
> I gave up buying music and game materials of any kind for myself, and am not looking at or downloading anything resembling grandma unfriendly materials that the internet is so famous for...
> 
> I'm understandably a bit on edge.  Its amazing the pavlovian responses you get sitting down in front of the computer to do completely mundane things like answer email...and nothing else.
> :\



You have my sympathies. I don't know if I'm that strong. Good for you. Welcome back. Would it be cruel of me to post a pic here to tease you?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And?



Bragging is one of the things that leads you to the dark side. Come back to the light.


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Funny thing about giving up music...
> 
> This is the second time I've done it.  The last time, a band I like broke up and released a limited edition CD "for their biggest fans" on their website...gone by the time Lent was over.
> 
> This time, there are several releases I was looking forward to that have hit the shelves recently, all on deep-ish discount, some up to 40% off.  They'll still be around after Lent, but those prices will be back up.
> 
> And of course, the latest DDM set has hit the shelves.  I don't play the game, but I like the minis.  Since its a CMG, the longer I wait to get into it, the slimmer the odds are that I'll actually get the ones I want most.
> 
> OTOH, I might just be able to sneak into Heaven.



Heaven is overrated. Stay here with us sinners as long as you can.


----------



## bento

Sometimes its good to give things up.  Yesterday while passing smokers at work I reflected that I had given up smoking fourteen years ago at the request of my then fiancee.  Its been a good fourteen years and there's never been one time that I truely wanted a smoke!

As for giving up music - wouldn't this be akin to giving up art? Giving up the beauty of a story masterfully told?  Giving up the majesty that is the human experience?

Wow - I think it would be easier just to give up meat.


----------



## bento

I'm watching the early news and they flashed a story on (sounds down) of a woman who rescued a puppy out of a dumpster after someone had thrown him in there.

I'm all for helping animals and bagging on people who do mean things to them,   but it must be a slow news day...


----------



## Dog Moon

bento said:
			
		

> I'm all for helping animals and bagging on people who do mean things to them,   but it must be a slow news day...




I tend to think of that as a good thing considering how the news generally reports mainly bad things.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bragging is one of the things that leads you to the dark side. Come back to the light.



 Are you bragging about being in the Light side?


----------



## Jdvn1

bento said:
			
		

> As for giving up music - wouldn't this be akin to giving up art? Giving up the beauty of a story masterfully told?  Giving up the majesty that is the human experience?



Maybe I'm mistaken, but I thought he was giving up _buying_ music.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I tend to think of that as a good thing considering how the news generally reports mainly bad things.



 QFT.

I don't like the local news for this reason.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are you bragging about being in the Light side?



Nope. I am giving you an option. You are free to choose your own path.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. I am giving you an option. You are free to choose your own path.



 Sometimes I like the sun. Sometimes I need some shade.

I'm not bound by any one side.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> QFT.
> 
> I don't like the local news for this reason.



Local news leads one to the Dark Side.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sometimes I like the sun. Sometimes I need some shade.
> 
> I'm not bound by any one side.



"But I don't want to fight in the shade."


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> "But I don't want to fight in the shade."



 But fighting in shades is cool! Look at Blade!


----------



## bento

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm mistaken, but I thought he was giving up _buying_ music.




Oh.  Having kids cured me of that!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yeah- I'm not _buying_ anything until after Easter.

Given who I am, giving up music entirely would be akin to giving up breathing!


----------



## megamania

I have not bought any CDs in sooooo long.  At 10-20 dollars apice it is hard to afford it these days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Coffee provides +2 to Fort saves vs mornings.



I beg to differ. Coffe allows you to make a Fort save [DC 15] to get your brain in gear in half the normal amount of time needed. 

I know this from experience. Before I started drinking coffee it took me 1-2 hours before my brain caught up to my body. Now it only takes me .5 hour to 1 hour before my brain catches up to my body.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> There's lots of you in the ocean?



If so, he is acidic to Newcomers!   

Sheesh, I've got to lay off the Alien Nation movies....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have not bought any CDs in sooooo long.  At 10-20 dollars apice it is hard to afford it these days.



Agreed.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Agreed.





However that said.... I still am hoping to find the Ghost Rider Soundtrack.


----------



## megamania

Well, its quiet here (again) and I just returned from the store.  Got eight inches of powder that sits on 6 inches of slush and cold water.  Shoveling out was....cold and wet.

I am going to spend the day cleaning and playing with the kids.  My son has a sleepover.  Sean mentioned he wanted to try Heroclix again.  We'll see.


----------



## Dog Moon

Got a headache at the moment, but hopefully it'll get better by noon so I can leave to game.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am the Queen of the forest.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> However that said.... I still am hoping to find the Ghost Rider Soundtrack.




Having not watched the movie, I have no idea what would be on that soundtrack.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have not bought any CDs in sooooo long.  At 10-20 dollars apice it is hard to afford it these days.




Especially when you only like one or two songs on that disc.  This has happened too often for me to really like buying cds.

Online places are the win!  [especially free video game remix sites]


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Especially when you only like one or two songs on that disc.  This has happened too often for me to really like buying cds.
> 
> Online places are the win!  [especially free video game remix sites]




Video game....remixes?!?   Is nothing sacrid?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Having not watched the movie, I have no idea what would be on that soundtrack.





Mix of classic rock and modern stuff.  I want to see if new groups are covering the classic.  That alone may be worth the price to check it out.

The sad news, neither K-mart nor Wal-mart have carried it.  Assuming there is one I will need to hit the mall (Best Buy or FYI) to check on it.  These stores are each over an hour away.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Video game....remixes?!?   Is nothing sacrid?




Nope.    Seriously, some of them totally rock [some is still a lot relative to the thousands which can be found].


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Mix of classic rock and modern stuff.  I want to see if new groups are covering the classic.  That alone may be worth the price to check it out.
> 
> The sad news, neither K-mart nor Wal-mart have carried it.  Assuming there is one I will need to hit the mall (Best Buy or FYI) to check on it.  These stores are each over an hour away.




Should trying buying stuff online.  Can find stuff online better and generally for cheaper.  Got one of my friends interested in it cause he was trying to find a book, the game store said it was a week behind, but then he bought it on Amazon.com for like 2/3rd the price and it arrived 2 days after, which is still 5 days before the game store said they'd have it.


----------



## bento

megamania said:
			
		

> I am going to spend the day cleaning and playing with the kids.  My son has a sleepover.  Sean mentioned he wanted to try Heroclix again.  We'll see.




I played Heroclix (successfully) for the first time this past weekend with my 6 year old son.  We ignored some of the more complicated powers (like Shadowcat's phase when getting shot at) but otherwise did well.  He played mandroids + super cops vs. my rookie Cyclops, Wolverine + Shadowcat.  The game when through eight rounds before we called a winner (my son)!

We also play Attacktix Star Wars (move & shoot game) and have a good time.


----------



## bento

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Got a headache at the moment, but hopefully it'll get better by noon so I can leave to game.




Ugh - I woke up at 4AM freezing and with a headache.  We had a cold front move in yesterday and the low this morning was 44.  I had to switch the thermostat over from AC back to furnace because it was 65 in the house.

Took allergy medicine, tylanol and two cups of coffee, but this headache is still about a six (out of ten on the pain scale).  As long as I stay still I'm find.  Must be sinuses.


----------



## bento

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Having not watched the movie, I have no idea what would be on that soundtrack.




I guess one of the things about getting older is you get burned out on "songs."  By that I mean the traditional singer over instruments.  There some music I like, but I'd like it even better if it didn't have a singer warbling over the music.   

The only music I'm listening to on a regular basis is jazz and ecclectic stuff you hear on luxuriamusic.com.  Nothing that makes me want to jump up and own it on CD.  In the past few years when I've purchased a rock CD I'll listen to it once and not play it again.   

Kinda waste of money that I'd rather spend on gaming or on my kids!


----------



## Jdvn1

I've heard the 300 soundtrack is good, though hard to find. Not having seen the movie, what kind of music did it have?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've heard the 300 soundtrack is good, though hard to find. Not having seen the movie, what kind of music did it have?




I saw that at the bookstore the other day.  At $18.99 it had to stay.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Should trying buying stuff online.  Can find stuff online better and generally for cheaper.  Got one of my friends interested in it cause he was trying to find a book, the game store said it was a week behind, but then he bought it on Amazon.com for like 2/3rd the price and it arrived 2 days after, which is still 5 days before the game store said they'd have it.




Good call.  I forgot they have music.


----------



## megamania

bento said:
			
		

> I played Heroclix (successfully) for the first time this past weekend with my 6 year old son.  We ignored some of the more complicated powers (like Shadowcat's phase when getting shot at) but otherwise did well.  He played mandroids + super cops vs. my rookie Cyclops, Wolverine + Shadowcat.  The game when through eight rounds before we called a winner (my son)!
> 
> We also play Attacktix Star Wars (move & shoot game) and have a good time.




My kids thourghly enjoy Heroclix and want me to buy more but the last set I bought was Critical Mass.  



EVERYTHING I have is no longer torney legal!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> My kids thourghly enjoy Heroclix and want me to buy more but the last set I bought was Critical Mass.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING I have is no longer torney legal!!!!!!




Haha.  My M:tG cards are probably the same way by now.  Been a while since I've bought more.  Keep wanting to sell mine...


----------



## bento

megamania said:
			
		

> My kids thourghly enjoy Heroclix and want me to buy more but the last set I bought was Critical Mass.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING I have is no longer torney legal!!!!!!





Me too - I bought from the first four sets and then quit.  I don't have the current set of rules, but when you play with kids, who cares as long as you're having fun!    

If I buy any new pieces it's because I want the heroes like Wonder Man, Namor and Machine Man.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've heard the 300 soundtrack is good, though hard to find. Not having seen the movie, what kind of music did it have?



It had some rock songs and some that sounded like it fits the sword and sandal type movie.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am the Queen of the forest.



Dude, You're a dude. It's Dude of the forest.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew! Three days in the shipping department and I barely escaped with my life. One of the days the head shipper stepped out to update the database and we CLEANED like madmen. I am still sneezing and blowing out my nose dark colored matter ... and if you have ever seen a fungus blow it's nose, let me tell you it ain't pretty.   

Anyhoo ... nice to see the 'ole hivemind flourishing in my absence!    Hmm ... maybe I should absent myself from its presence more often for the greater good.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Oh yes - happy St. Patrick's day!


----------



## Jdvn1

Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## megamania

bento said:
			
		

> Me too - I bought from the first four sets and then quit.  I don't have the current set of rules, but when you play with kids, who cares as long as you're having fun!
> 
> If I buy any new pieces it's because I want the heroes like Wonder Man, Namor and Machine Man.





I really wanted to get Machine Man.  He was in the first comicbook I ever bought and thus where it all began.  Hulk 235.

Around Christmas I got a few from e-bay in an attempt to recreate the Secret Wars with the kids.  My son wants to be Dr. Dooms team, my daughter the heroes and that leaves me the X-men.


Still short a few.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew! Three days in the shipping department and I barely escaped with my life. One of the days the head shipper stepped out to update the database and we CLEANED like madmen. I am still sneezing and blowing out my nose dark colored matter ... and if you have ever seen a fungus blow it's nose, let me tell you it ain't pretty.
> :\





ack!  all those spores!


----------



## megamania

ah yes.....Happy St. Pattie's day.


I am part Irish and forgot.  Bad Andy. Bad!


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA!

Hello there Mega.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dude, You're a dude. It's Dude of the forest.




Well, technically guys COULD be queens.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hehe.  Was reading this thread about 'I don't think I'll make the switch from 3e to 3.5' and it was talking about online support for 3.5 and whatnot.  I was like weird, didn't think the online support was quite as bad as this person made it out to be.  Then I noticed that this was in the end of '03.  AND THEN I realized that I had found the link by checking out the 'Who's Online' link and someone was currently viewing that thread.  Couldn't help but wonder why someone would choose to look at such an old thread about such an old topic.  It's not like the discussion could be continued on considering that it had stopped a little over three years ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, technically guys COULD be queens.



Drag queens.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Drag queens.



Drag Queen of the Forrest?
Drag Queen of the Damned?
Drag Queen of the Nile?
The African Drag Queen?
Confessions of a Teenage Drama Drag Queen?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, technically guys COULD be queens.



I know. I didn't want to go that route but it looks like a couple others did.


----------



## bento

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Couldn't help but wonder why someone would choose to look at such an old thread about such an old topic.  It's not like the discussion could be continued on considering that it had stopped a little over three years ago.




I think a lot of folks search on a term in Google and find old threads that way.  There's been a number of times I've seen an interesting thread pop up with hundreds of comments on it, but I hadn't seen it before.  Then when I start reading through it I realize this is a conversation from years ago and that someone had "raised it from the dead."  

There will be those of us newer folks who'll want to comment, but its like "eh - everything that can be said in the thread is already said so why bother?" 

The power of Google - thread necromancy!


----------



## bento

Some how I made it through Saint Patrick's Day wearing NO green and only getting pinched once!


----------



## Dog Moon

bento said:
			
		

> I think a lot of folks search on a term in Google and find old threads that way.  There's been a number of times I've seen an interesting thread pop up with hundreds of comments on it, but I hadn't seen it before.  Then when I start reading through it I realize this is a conversation from years ago and that someone had "raised it from the dead."
> 
> There will be those of us newer folks who'll want to comment, but its like "eh - everything that can be said in the thread is already said so why bother?"
> 
> The power of Google - thread necromancy!




Well, some I can understand because it's a discussion which could be relevant today, but this one really didn't seem to be at all.


----------



## megamania

'allo.  Stopped by before reporting to work.  30 hours at Stewarts and overtime this week at Mack.  This could be the only time I visit all week.













did I just hear cheering....?!?


----------



## Dog Moon

I just got back a little bit ago from working 6 hours on a Sunday.  Man, the only thing I don't like about working on Sunday beyond the fact that I'm working on my one day off is that though I just worked essentially an entire day, I still have 5 days left in the week.  

[How people can work 7 days per week, I have no freakin' clue]


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I just got back a little bit ago from working 6 hours on a Sunday.  Man, the only thing I don't like about working on Sunday beyond the fact that I'm working on my one day off is that though I just worked essentially an entire day, I still have 5 days left in the week.
> 
> [How people can work 7 days per week, I have no freakin' clue]



I work 6 days a week. Saturday is only 3 hours. Only days off I get are Sundays and the big holidays.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I work 6 days a week. Saturday is only 3 hours. Only days off I get are Sundays and the big holidays.




Even if it is only 3 hours, that still has to be annoying.  Where I work, many of the employees work seven days a week, though in most cases it's only like 2-4 hours per day.  Still, it means you don't really have any days where you can just devote the entirety of it to something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, technically guys COULD be queens.




You know, this reminds me of an episode of Spin City [a comedy sitcom] where the Mayor of New York is going about the city discussing Gay Rights or something like that.  In each area of the city, he'd go there and say 'Hello *area*'  Apparently, people were unhappy when he innocently went to Queens and said 'Hello Queens'.  [Remember: Discussing Gay Rights.  ]


Huh, maybe it was funnier watching it than my explanation.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, what'd everyone do this Sunday that tore them away from EnWorld?

Everyone horribly hung over from Saint Patty's Day?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Everyone horribly hung over from Saint Patty's Day?




No, but I am terribly tired from traveling all day on St Patty's Day. Hello from not so sunny San Diego  :\  Oh well. It is still better than Ohio. LOL Plus, I don't mind weather in the 60's, I find it rather refreshing actually. It is supposed to rain a bit on like Tues and Wed and then get up into the upper 60's and be in the 70's by the weekend. Which still leaves us time to go to the beach and hang out by the pool. God, being here reminds me of how much I miss San Diego.     DShai is gonna have to move me back here someday. Even if it inland where housing isn't so horribly outrageous......


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, what'd everyone do this Sunday that tore them away from EnWorld?



Work.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

In my case, Church, lunch, & housework.

Tried to install a microwave...with the wrong trim kit, and lacking at least one key tool.  Went to store to get correct trim kit, only to find it won't be in for 2 weeks.  In meantime, went & got tools.

Assembled Elfa cart in which to store a bunch of old games- Lost Worlds, Ace of Aces, OGRE/G.E.V., TORG, Melee/Wizard/In the Labyrinth, Star Fleet Battles and a host of others- that were languishing in cardboard boxes.  Now I can get to them quite easily.

Day quite thoroughly shot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Confessions of a Teenage Drama Drag Queen?



Oh, god, please no.......


----------



## Nyaricus

How in the _hell_ is this thread 188 pages long? That's ridiculous man. Completely ridiculous. And "realy" is *really* spelt "really". Really. 

cheers,
--N


----------



## bento

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, what'd everyone do this Sunday that tore them away from EnWorld?
> 
> Everyone horribly hung over from Saint Patty's Day?




Going to other people's houses and eating their food!  Mmmmm pork loin....


----------



## Aeson

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> How in the _hell_ is this thread 188 pages long? That's ridiculous man. Completely ridiculous. And "realy" is *really* spelt "really". Really.
> 
> cheers,
> --N



Just be happy the hive isn't infecting other threads at the moment.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, but I am terribly tired from traveling all day on St Patty's Day. Hello from not so sunny San Diego  :\  Oh well. It is still better than Ohio. LOL Plus, I don't mind weather in the 60's, I find it rather refreshing actually. It is supposed to rain a bit on like Tues and Wed and then get up into the upper 60's and be in the 70's by the weekend. Which still leaves us time to go to the beach and hang out by the pool. God, being here reminds me of how much I miss San Diego.     DShai is gonna have to move me back here someday. Even if it inland where housing isn't so horribly outrageous......



How was the flight? Did the little one behave?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora Did you try to get on CM? It's having DNS issues. You might not get on.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How was the flight? Did the little one behave?



She only cried for a few minutes on the flight to Atlanta. She was perfect on the long flght.


----------



## Dog Moon

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> How in the _hell_ is this thread 188 pages long? That's ridiculous man. Completely ridiculous. And "realy" is *really* spelt "really". Really.
> 
> cheers,
> --N




If you join us, we can make this thread even longer.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She only cried for a few minutes on the flight to Atlanta. She was perfect on the long flght.



That's good. I'm glad to hear it. Are you used to the time difference yet?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> If you join us, we can make this thread even longer.




One of us. One of us. One of us.


----------



## Mycanid

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> How in the _hell_ is this thread 188 pages long? That's ridiculous man. Completely ridiculous. And "realy" is *really* spelt "really". Really.
> 
> cheers,
> --N




Good afternoon my good Nyaricus!  Always a pleasure to see you pop up.

You are MORE than welcome to come and join us here in the hive [rubs hands together and cackles under his breath] ....


----------



## Mycanid

Well my dear Aurora (and offspring and offspring-to-be, of course) ... the fungus officially welcomes you to the sunny state of California.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well my dear Aurora (and offspring and offspring-to-be, of course) ... the fungus officially welcomes you to the sunny state of California.



Don't get any funny ideas, bub. She's hitches.


----------



## Mycanid

[Gathers himself as best he can.] My good Aeson, FUNGI do not get such "funny ideas" as you mammals do.

'Sides, she is wwaaaayyyyyy down in San Diego. That's a 12 to 13 hour drive from here!

No thank you.

I am quite content in my semi-hermetic, kinda "mountain-man'ish" way of life.


----------



## Mycanid

Whoa. Aeson. 3900 posts? 4000 is just around ... oh wait. Hmm. No level up until 6000. Well, you've got more than 2x as much as me anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Gathers himself as best he can.] My good Aeson, FUNGI do not get such "funny ideas" as you mammals do.
> 
> 'Sides, she is wwaaaayyyyyy down in San Diego. That's a 12 to 13 hour drive from here!
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> I am quite content in my semi-hermetic, kinda "mountain-man'ish" way of life.



Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa. Aeson. 3900 posts? 4000 is just around ... oh wait. Hmm. No level up until 6000. Well, you've got more than 2x as much as me anyway.



And there are mostly pointless posts. I have nothing to add most of the time. That's why I spend most of my time in here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> How in the _hell_ is this thread 188 pages long? That's ridiculous man. Completely ridiculous. And "realy" is *really* spelt "really". Really.
> 
> cheers,
> --N



 Really?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> And there are mostly pointless posts. I have nothing to add most of the time. That's why I spend most of my time in here.




Nah ... I wouldn't call them pointless.  Some of them are quite pointed ... in a humorous sort of way, don't ya see.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Really?




Yes, really.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just wanted to make sure.




Fear not the fungi oh valiant crusader and defender of the hive queen!   

Hmm. [Ponders.]

Now where did I put that component for the transmute metal to rock potion?..... :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nah ... I wouldn't call them pointless.  Some of them are quite pointed ... in a humorous sort of way, don't ya see.



I noticed a grammatical error. I should have said they're not there. I blame my cold for the  mistake.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fear not the fungi oh valiant crusader and defender of the hive queen!
> 
> Hmm. [Ponders.]
> 
> Now where did I put that component for the transmute metal to rock potion?..... :\



It's behind the TV.


----------



## Mycanid

A cold? Yuck. Bummer. And it is likely warming up where you are isn't it? Ah well ... maybe it's just one of those seasonal change things? Or just simply an outright, nasty, disgusting, pain in the ____ [ahem!] cold?

I noticed the grammatical error too ... but I understood what you meant my good sir.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's behind the TV.




Uhh ... I don't have a TV. Is it behind YOUR TV?


----------



## Mycanid

Have you been duskblading down here in my part of the underdark Aeson?!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A cold? Yuck. Bummer. And it is likely warming up where you are isn't it? Ah well ... maybe it's just one of those seasonal change things? Or just simply an outright, nasty, disgusting, pain in the ____ [ahem!] cold?
> 
> I noticed the grammatical error too ... but I understood what you meant my good sir.



Most people would notice it. Grammar Nazis would have said something. I get this every Spring. I don't know if it's a cold or allergies. For a few days I feel really sick and then I'm congested for several weeks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> One of us. One of us. One of us.



 I think you may be stuttering.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... I don't have a TV. Is it behind YOUR TV?



No TV? It could be behind my TV.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Have you been duskblading down here in my part of the underdark Aeson?!



 We haven't made it into the Underdark yet.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think you may be stuttering.



Wwwhat ddododdo yyyoouu mean?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

bento said:
			
		

> Going to other people's houses and eating their food!  Mmmmm pork loin....




We do that most Sat gaming days.... and now they're starting to think COOKOUT!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most people would notice it. Grammar Nazis would have said something. I get this every Spring. I don't know if it's a cold or allergies. For a few days I feel really sick and then I'm congested for several weeks.




I get allergies. Not many colds.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I get allergies. Not many colds.



I wonder sometimes. It happens this same time every year. It's allergy season, it could be allergies. I rarely get sick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> One of us. One of us. One of us.



Just the two of us
We can make it if we try
Just the two of us
Just the two of us
Building Castles in the sky
Just the two of us
You and I


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Really?



Really. No snit!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes, really.



Mike Myers-esque: Really, really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... I don't have a TV. Is it behind YOUR TV?



It could be behind any one of our three TVs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, I missed a lot while sleeping.


----------



## bento

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wonder sometimes. It happens this same time every year. It's allergy season, it could be allergies. I rarely get sick.




Next time you get sick from what you think are allergies, find your local pollen count from the past week.  If you see a spike in mold, grass, tree pollen over the past few days, then that's most likely what you're allergic to.  

The problem though is whatever it is bugging you takes a few days to work, so if you look at the current count, it might be low-counting that allergen.  You might have to go back 8 days or so.

I'm allergic to most every kind of pollen and took the shots regimen twice in my life.  I'm now shot-free and when I get the occasional flare up I take claritin OTC for a few days.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just the two of us
> We can make it if we try
> Just the two of us
> Just the two of us
> Building Castles in the sky
> Just the two of us
> You and I



All right, Spoony. I'm not into that.


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> Next time you get sick from what you think are allergies, find your local pollen count from the past week.  If you see a spike in mold, grass, tree pollen over the past few days, then that's most likely what you're allergic to.
> 
> The problem though is whatever it is bugging you takes a few days to work, so if you look at the current count, it might be low-counting that allergen.  You might have to go back 8 days or so.
> 
> I'm allergic to most every kind of pollen and took the shots regimen twice in my life.  I'm now shot-free and when I get the occasional flare up I take claritin OTC for a few days.



I'll look into it. My sinuses were clearer this morning but is starting to clog again. It's making it's usual trek to it's final destination, my chest. Where it will live a nice life for several weeks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Huh, not much action during the day though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Huh, not much action during the day though.



Action?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Action?!




No!  Not THAT kind of action!

Although NO, I didn't get any action at work today, in case you were curious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No!  Not THAT kind of action!
> 
> Although NO, I didn't get any action at work today, in case you were curious.



Ah. You kind of had me worried. Whew!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No!  Not THAT kind of action!
> 
> Although NO, I didn't get any action at work today, in case you were curious.



You can get "action" at your job? Can I have your job?


----------



## Dog Moon

No, I said I DIDN'T get any!


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... long day for me. I see things have been quiet in here. Hmm.

Well, I'll be signing off soon anywho.

But just wanted to stop by and say hello.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew ... long day for me. I see things have been quiet in here. Hmm.
> 
> Well, I'll be signing off soon anywho.
> 
> But just wanted to stop by and say hello.




Hi!  I'm still here.

At least for the moment.

If I sing aloud and I'm alone, does anyone besides me hear it?


----------



## Mycanid

Hey DM - the answer is yes.

But I won't explain it to you.

Muwahahahaha......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> If I sing aloud and I'm alone, does anyone besides me hear it?



This is [Psionic] Tap.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just thought I'd share the funniest thing I've seen in months:

I went bowling tonight (I'm in a league), and before practice began, I took an opportunity to jog into the Men's room for some relief.

As I pony up to the urinal, the only other guy in there is this teenager with ultrabaggy shorts who is heading for the hot-air blower/hand-dryer.

Apparently, his aim was errant, and he..."missed"...and was now trying to dry his shorts off.

Unfortunately, the blower was motion activated...meaning he had to have one leg propped up on the sink's counter while he repeatedly thrust his lower body at the blower's sensors.

I was in tears...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd share the funniest thing I've seen in months:
> 
> I went bowling tonight (I'm in a league), and before practice began, I took an opportunity to jog into the Men's room for some relief.
> 
> As I pony up to the urinal, the only other guy in there is this teenager with ultrabaggy shorts who is heading for the hot-air blower/hand-dryer.
> 
> Apparently, his aim was errant, and he..."missed"...and was now trying to dry his shorts off.
> 
> Unfortunately, the blower was motion activated...meaning he had to have one leg propped up on the sink's counter while he repeatedly thrust his lower body at the blower's sensors.
> 
> I was in tears...



Remins me of the bathroom scene in the Mr. Bean movie.


----------



## bento

Ugh - what we do in the name of fashion!


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> Ugh - what we do in the name of fashion!



To heck with fashion. Lets all get nekkid.


----------



## Aeson

Alright Aurora.  You've poked your head in a couple of times since you've been in SD. We want to hear how it's going. Make us jealous.


----------



## bento

Aeson said:
			
		

> Alright Aurora.  You've poked your head in a couple of times since you've been in SD. We want to hear how it's going. Make us jealous.




Cool powers!  

Can you see me waving at you through the monitor? 

What am I doing now?

And now?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey DM - the answer is yes.
> 
> But I won't explain it to you.
> 
> Muwahahahaha......




So I'm not really alone?


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> Cool powers!
> 
> Can you see me waving at you through the monitor?
> 
> What am I doing now?
> 
> And now?



Doofus. You know what I meant.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So I'm not really alone?



Never.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Never.




Peeping Aeson!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Peeping Aeson!



Only caught once and never convicted.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only caught once and never convicted.




Only caught once?  So all the rest of the times you were never caught?  That certainly does not make me feel safe even up here in Minnesota, especially now that the weather is warming up.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Only caught once?  So all the rest of the times you were never caught?  That certainly does not make me feel safe even up here in Minnesota, especially now that the weather is warming up.



I was young and foolish. I learned from my mistake. I'm much better at it now.


----------



## Mycanid

Doo da dee da doo dee doo dee DAH!

[Strolls into the hive and waves.]

Hello folks.


----------



## Aurora

*waves back*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's good. I'm glad to hear it. Are you used to the time difference yet?



We are doing fine. She is going to sleep at her bedtime (830pm) and is taking her nap well everyday, but she wants to wake up at her normal time (10am EST and 7amPST). Her internal clock must be waking her up then. I can live with it though cause I am going to bed earlier.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It could be behind any one of our three TVs.



I have you beat in the tv's dept. LOL In fact, we just got a really nice new one. A 32" widescreen flat panel HDTV HDMI something or other. It is in our bedroom. LOL I really like it, but I think we are getting a pool table so we are gonna move it into the billiards room after we do and hang it on the wall (kind of high up so no one hits it with a pool ball)


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Alright Aurora.  You've poked your head in a couple of times since you've been in SD. We want to hear how it's going. Make us jealous.




LOL That could just be cause I am automatically signed on at home so when DShai gets on it shows that I was here. The weather isn't too bad. High 60's and low 70's, but not warm enough to go in the pool yet. It is going to warm up this weekend and we are going to go to the beach and probably Legoland and maybe even Sea World. We'll see. We are having a lot of fun though. Kylee is having a great time. My parents have a baby grand piano and Kylee plays on it  several times a day. Funny cause that is the only use it has gotten in years. No one in our famiy plays it. LOL


----------



## Aurora

bento said:
			
		

> Cool powers!
> 
> Can you see me waving at you through the monitor?
> 
> What am I doing now?
> 
> And now?



ROFL Thank you for that laugh.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have you beat in the tv's dept. LOL In fact, we just got a really nice new one. A 32" widescreen flat panel HDTV HDMI something or other. It is in our bedroom. LOL I really like it, but I think we are getting a pool table so we are gonna move it into the billiards room after we do and hang it on the wall (kind of high up so no one hits it with a pool ball)




Yeesh   

Well, at least I know the potion components are not behind YOUR tv....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL That could just be cause I am automatically signed on at home so when DShai gets on it shows that I was here. The weather isn't too bad. High 60's and low 70's, but not warm enough to go in the pool yet. It is going to warm up this weekend and we are going to go to the beach and probably Legoland and maybe even Sea World. We'll see. We are having a lot of fun though. Kylee is having a great time. My parents have a baby grand piano and Kylee plays on it  several times a day. Funny cause that is the only use it has gotten in years. No one in our famiy plays it. LOL




Ah HA! Pianist extraordinarie in embryo perhaps?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So I'm not really alone?




No ... I am afraid not.... And this is both good and bad.

But ... my kind is forbidden to speak too freely of these mysteries to uninitiated surface dwellers.

No offense meant, of course.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Alright Aurora.  You've poked your head in a couple of times since you've been in SD. We want to hear how it's going. Make us jealous.




Well, I don't know about San Diego, but where I am the weather is simply glorious. One can smell the fresh snowfall scents mingle with the buckbrush wafting off the Yolla Bollies to the south in the mornings, and the sun is happily shining on the peach blossoms!

Kaboodle is busy attempting to destroy as many rodents as possible ... what could be more enjoyable for a growing kitten?


----------



## Mycanid

AH yes ... before I forget ... SEE Aurora? My post count is nowhere NEAR yours, and you are in San Diego!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AH yes ... before I forget ... SEE Aurora? My post count is nowhere NEAR yours, and you are in San Diego!



True, but I think you are making headway, slowly but surely


----------



## Mycanid

Nonsense my good lady ... nonsense. It's all slander! I was framed! They made me do it! I! ... oh ... umm ...   

Yes ... [ahem!] ... moving right along ....


----------



## Aeson

I have you both beat.  You can't top my post count.


----------



## Aurora

As of this post, together Mycanid and I have one more post than you


----------



## Aurora

and now it is 2


----------



## Mycanid

3!

Yay!


----------



## Aeson

It doesn't work that way. You have to beat me on your own.


----------



## Aeson

Now I have to say something pointless to up my post count.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It doesn't work that way. You have to beat me on your own.



It can work however I want it to. LOL


----------



## Aeson

I can get very pointless if I want.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It can work however I want it to. LOL



Because you're the Queen.blah blah yadda yadda.


----------



## Aeson

Is this even a word? dipsoluscious


----------



## Aurora

I changed my location  Come on, some one guess the reference.....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because you're the Queen.blah blah yadda yadda.



It was your idea there slick.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was your idea there slick.



That's Sir Slick.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's Sir Slick.



Are you knighted? I think not.  

I haven't knighted you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you knighted? I think not.
> 
> I haven't knighted you.




I was knighted by a previous Queen.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was knighted by a previous Queen.



Now you're just making stuff up


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now you're just making stuff up




I made you queen, I can unmake you.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made you queen, I can unmake you.



Negative. It takes a majority vote to do that.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Negative. It takes a majority vote to do that.



Wait until I get the propaganda machine going.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> what until I get the propganda machine going.



Yeah, yeah, I will call it all slander and lies and point people back to this post.....


----------



## Aurora

All right hive, I am out. Talk to you guys later!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... are you in Chula Vista Aurora?    

Ah ha! The Queen and her ministers are at war!    The fungus takes the opportunity to pass some nature beneficiary laws through the system, advancing the schools of druids and wider distribution of mushrooms in the public food distribution.

ALL shall be infected. I will lead them beneath the earth and return them all to their true roots! Their true homeland!

muwahahaha!!!!

[Wakes up suddenly.]

Man ... what a strange dream THAT was....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Drat ... she left before she could confirm or disprove my guess.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... are you in Chula Vista Aurora?
> 
> Ah ha! The Queen and her ministers are at war!    The fungus takes the opportunity to pass some nature beneficiary laws through the system, advancing the schools of druids and wider distribution of mushrooms in the public food distribution.
> 
> ALL shall be infected. I will lead them beneath the earth and return them all to their true roots! Their true homeland!
> 
> muwahahaha!!!!
> 
> [Wakes up suddenly.]
> 
> Man ... what a strange dream THAT was....  :\




I led the revolt that put her on the throne. This is how she repays me.


----------



## Aeson

Man, are the others going to be pissed that they missed all of this.


----------



## bento

I leave for a few hours (drive home) and this thing explodes!


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> I leave for a few hours (drive home) and this thing explodes!



You missed out on the blood shed.


----------



## Mycanid

nonsense.

It wasn't all THAT bad Bento.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, I will call it all slander and lies and point people back to this post.....



The lies have already begun. You misquoted me on purpose in your post.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> nonsense.
> 
> It wasn't all THAT bad Bento.



How do you know? You passed some silly mushroom law and then hid underground. I will remember this. Watch your back fungus.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have you both beat.  You can't top my post count.




You're only beating me by 600 though.  I can catch up!


----------



## Mycanid

In my dreams sir, in my dreams.  (Read over the post about the vision.)

Remember, we myconid are rather prone to being "caught up", so to speak.

You know ... that mind meld thing.

Besides ... who would listen to a fungus anyway?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now I have to say something pointless to up my post count.




Me too.  You posted too many times today.  By the end of tonight, I will be less than 600 away from you.  Bwahahaha!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat ... she left before she could confirm or disprove my guess.  :\




Yeah, and she left before I could show up.  What's up with that?

'Uh oh, Dog Moon's about home.  Time to run away!' is what she musta been thinking.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Man, are the others going to be pissed that they missed all of this.




Oh yeah, definitely.


----------



## Mycanid

People in Minneapolis get no respect.  :\ 

Say, wasn't Rodney Dangerfield born in Minnieapolis?


----------



## Dog Moon

bento said:
			
		

> I leave for a few hours (drive home) and this thing explodes!




Yeah, annoying people.  We need to set aside like between 7pm-8pm or something where we all get on and talk.  That way, no one's missing anything.  Eh?  EH?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> People in Minneapolis get no respect.  :\
> 
> Say, wasn't Rodney Dangerfield born in Minnieapolis?




What would you know about people in Minneapolis getting no respect?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, annoying people.  We need to set aside like between 7pm-8pm or something where we all get on and talk.  That way, no one's missing anything.  Eh?  EH?




Good luck on that with me. I usually polymorph back into fungal form around 6 pm and head off for home....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You're only beating me by 600 though.  I can catch up!



I lapped you. I was way behind. You're not catching up, you're falling behind.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What would you know about people in Minneapolis getting no respect?




From things told me by an old acquaintance (and actually a godson of mine too, now that I think of it) who lived there. They told me the whole thing.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, and she left before I could show up.  What's up with that?
> 
> 'Uh oh, Dog Moon's about home.  Time to run away!' is what she musta been thinking.



She's on vacation. Be thankful she was here at all.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, definitely.



Not our fault.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... in retrospect Mr. Dangerfield was born in NYC I think, so scratch that reference from the hive records.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's on vacation. Be thankful she was here at all.




I was.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, annoying people.  We need to set aside like between 7pm-8pm or something where we all get on and talk.  That way, no one's missing anything.  Eh?  EH?



What time zone? Some of us live in different time zones.


----------



## Mycanid

Then again ... I am thankful for Aeson is on and Dog Moon is one, etc., etc. as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> What time zone? Some of us live in different time zones.




Then again ... some of us feel like we live in the twilight zone at times too.  :\  Phooey....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have you both beat.  You can't top my post count.




HA!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wait until I get the propaganda machine going.




Then we'll just settle this in a game of Nuke War!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I lapped you. I was way behind. You're not catching up, you're falling behind.




Ouch.  Yeah, for a while I had like 30-40 posts a day, but that stopped shortly.  No way it could last once I started working full time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Then again ... I am thankful for Aeson is on and Dog Moon is one, etc., etc. as well.




Yep, I'm one.  Unlike Mega who appears to be two and sometimes three.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What time zone? Some of us live in different time zones.




Central!  My favorite time zone.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> HA!



You have no life. You're a Crothette.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> HA!




Ouch.  Beaten!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then we'll just settle this in a game of Nuke War!



I have the one of the two access keys.


----------



## Mycanid

I'm staying out of the post count war ... no way I can catch up to the rest of you guys (and gals) anyway.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Yeah, for a while I had like 30-40 posts a day, but that stopped shortly.  No way it could last once I started working full time.



 I've been spending a lot of time on other sites. You could catch up again.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm staying out of the post count war ... no way I can catch up to the rest of you guys (and gals) anyway.  :\



Stop everything you have going and spend all your time here. You can do it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Stop everything you have going and spend all your time here. You can do it.




Hmm ....  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm staying out of the post count war ... no way I can catch up to the rest of you guys (and gals) anyway.  :\




Eh, higher postcount just means the less amount of life you have.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have no life. You're a Crothette.




Not as bad as Rystil is as far as no life goes....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been spending a lot of time on other sites. You could catch up again.




Heh.  Except that I'm spending less and less time on EnWorld too.

Except for tonight, apparently.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Stop everything you have going and spend all your time here. You can do it.




I think my boss at work would have a problem with that.  Guy behind on work stops showing up.  Yeah, I think I'd be fired shortly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been spending a lot of time on other sites. You could catch up again.




I did most of my post count in the Hive.


----------



## Mycanid

Poor Galeros ... I offended the poor guy in the general rpg section by saying I never really liked the Dragonlance setting.   

Go figure.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang.  I just realized that I've been listening to the same song over and over again for the last like 45 mins...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Central!  My favorite time zone.




EASTERN!!!! 


HA!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Eh, higher postcount just means the less amount of life you have.




Or the amount of drivel you can conjure up...


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Except that I'm spending less and less time on EnWorld too.
> 
> Except for tonight, apparently.




S'all right DM ... ups and downs doncha know. Interest and opportunity waxes and wanes. That kinda stuff.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Except that I'm spending less and less time on EnWorld too.
> 
> Except for tonight, apparently.



Have you found another site you haven't told us about? Or did you get one of those silly lives we all hear rumors about.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> EASTERN!!!!
> 
> 
> HA!




And ... just to be different ... Pacific standard.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not as bad as Rystil is as far as no life goes....



That's true.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poor Galeros ... I offended the poor guy in the general rpg section by saying I never really liked the Dragonlance setting.
> 
> Go figure.



You offend me as well. ok not really. I like it. It's a good setting. I don't mind if others don't like it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you found another site you haven't told us about? Or did you get one of those silly lives we all hear rumors about.




I have always wondered what people who coined the phrase "get a life" really meant by it.

Does that mean something like: "Act and do and be interested in the things that we are!" maybe?

What if you are not interested in these things?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Central time would be best for most of us. It's not too late or early. That's if we actually wanted to get together all at one time.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You offend me as well. ok not really. I like it. It's a good setting. I don't mind if others don't like it.




Hmm ... the fungus is batting 0 for 2 tonight it seems!


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or the amount of drivel you can conjure up...




Yeah.  Most of Crothian's posts are like single worded posts, or at the most a sentence long.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have always wondered what people who coined the phrase "get a life" really meant by it.
> 
> Does that mean something like: "Act and do and be interested in the things that we are!" maybe?
> 
> What if you are not interested in these things?  :\



My life is different from others. I enjoy sitting here and chatting with those I call friend. It's cheaper and easier than going out on the town.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you found another site you haven't told us about? Or did you get one of those silly lives we all hear rumors about.




Lives.  Work + writing + sleeping takes up most of my time.  Would be cool if I could do two or three of those simultaneously.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You offend me as well. ok not really. I like it. It's a good setting. I don't mind if others don't like it.




I find the setting to be okay, not really great, not really bad.  Kender and Gully Dwarves REALLY annoy me though.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... as for myself there is my work. Can't really say that sleep is a big element in my daily life. Other aspects will remain as yet mysterious and unspeakable for the world at large until the time arrives to reveal them!

Muwahahahaha....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... the fungus is batting 0 for 2 tonight it seems!



I saw his post. I think you're ok. He'll get over it. He needs to cry in the corner for a little while.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> ...Kender and Gully Dwarves REALLY annoy me though.




On this we are entirely of one mind I see.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My life is different from others. I enjoy sitting here and chatting with those I call friend. It's cheaper and easier than going out on the town.




While I do enjoy sitting in front of my computer and doing stuff, sometimes, I NEED to get out and hang out with friends.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Lives.  Work + writing + sleeping takes up most of my time.  Would be cool if I could do two or three of those simultaneously.



See people. Noom God has a life.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I enjoy sitting here and chatting with those I call friend. It's cheaper and easier than going out on the town.




Awww ... thanks Aeson. 

Got that right that it is cheaper though.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> See people. Noom God has a life.




Now this is a problem I do NOT have.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> While I do enjoy sitting in front of my computer and doing stuff, sometimes, I NEED to get out and hang out with friends.



That's one of the reasons I took a break from ENW for awhile.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I saw his post. I think you're ok. He'll get over it. He needs to cry in the corner for a little while.




Linky linky!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ... thanks Aeson.
> 
> Got that right that it is cheaper though.  :\



Did I say you were a friend of mine?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now this is a problem I do NOT have.




Frequently it's not all it's made out to be.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes you did ... indirectly.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Linky linky!



http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3411361&postcount=3


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Frequently it's not all it's made out to be.




Got that right. But I have been pretty lucky the past few years.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes you did ... indirectly.



You caught me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3411361&postcount=3




Drat ... beat me to it. Well, thanks for doing the work anyway.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3411361&postcount=3




Oh man, that looks painful.  I hope you apologized.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You caught me.




Well ... it is a testament to your broad-mindedness. Not many people would befriend a ten foot purple fungus.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, that looks painful.  I hope you apologized.




  Touche' mon frer' ... touche'.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat ... beat me to it. Well, thanks for doing the work anyway.



It wasn't that much work. I already had the tab open.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... it is a testament to your broad-mindedness. Not many people would befriend a ten foot purple fungus.  :\



No but there are women that would befriend a 10 inch purple warrior. I've heard it referred to such before.


----------



## Mycanid

All right lads and lasses, ladies and gents, boys and girls, animals, vegetables and minerals ....

I should sign of for the day. I will see you all later on maybe eh?

Be good.


----------



## bento

DOUBLE DRATS!  I make dinner, do some housework and now the post count is up by a hundred more!


----------



## bento

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Except that I'm spending less and less time on EnWorld too.
> 
> Except for tonight, apparently.




I've decided to hang out here a little more.  Too many conversations at CM go over my head.  Inside jokes and all that...


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> I've decided to hang out here a little more.  Too many conversations at CM go over my head.  Inside jokes and all that...



You want in on the jokes you need to stick around. I'm not in on it all but I'm getting there. Are you going to Gen Con? It will give you a chance to get to know them better. Almost the entire site will be there and getting together. I'm going to be very lonely. I'm not going. I might have CM all to myself while they are at Gen Con.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No but there are women that would befriend a 10 inch purple warrior. I've heard it referred to such before.



Heeheehee


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> It doesn't work that way. You have to beat me on your own.



 You were saying?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... the fungus is batting 0 for 2 tonight it seems!



 That's okay. Mushrooms are good sauteed anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heeheehee



Actually they never use size in the books. I go back to size doesn't matter. At least not in the romance novels .


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You were saying?



I can catch you if I stopped posting on all other sites and focus on this one.


----------



## megamania

allo... taking a break from work (will work between 85 and 95 hours this week) and thought I would feed one of my addictions-  EN World.

Not much here however.  I'll be around.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning hive! I just ...

Hmm....

10 foot purple warriors, eh Aeson? Well, I never could stand those nasty romance novels anyway.  :\ 

Let's see here....

SAUTEED?! The nasty acid content from myconid skin would eat right through the bottom of the pan in a few seconds.

Now steamed MIGHT be an option (not that I have tried it myself, of course    ), but for steamed you might have to befriend a nice big dragon turtle or something like that.

Pickled is probably your best bet.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can catch you if I stopped posting on all other sites and focus on this one.



 And if I didn't do the same, right?

Good luck with that one.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> allo... taking a break from work (will work between 85 and 95 hours this week) and thought I would feed one of my addictions-  EN World.
> 
> Not much here however.  I'll be around.



 Yikes! Good luck this week!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> SAUTEED?! The nasty acid content from myconid skin would eat right through the bottom of the pan in a few seconds.
> 
> Now steamed MIGHT be an option (not that I have tried it myself, of course    ), but for steamed you might have to befriend a nice big dragon turtle or something like that.
> 
> Pickled is probably your best bet.



Pickled? Eww! I just have to find myself a strong pan and an antacid.


----------



## Mycanid

Never tried pickled mushrooms? Actually they can be quite tasty.

The Russians especially do this and it helps to preserve the fungi much longer ... especially useful in the days before electric refrigeration.

As for myconid being pickled ... well ... that is another matter entirely.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never tried pickled mushrooms? Actually they can be quite tasty.
> 
> The Russians especially do this and it helps to preserve the fungi much longer ... especially useful in the days before electric refrigeration.
> 
> As for myconid being pickled ... well ... that is another matter entirely.



 My (very limited) experience with Russian cuisine tells me they either know nothing about good food or they don't care for flavor.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My (very limited) experience with Russian cuisine tells me they either know nothing about good food or they don't care for flavor.



It could be both.


----------



## Mycanid

True in general. But some of it is quite amazing. They have different things they consider tasty.

You know though ... I remember reading about an unfortunate incident that took place with pickling mushrooms that took place in the 1880's or so. One fella accidentally mixed kerosene in the pickling mixture instead of alcohol and then let the mushrooms sit for a long time. When he later served them to some guests ... first a burning sensation in the pit of the stomach ... then the mouth began to bleed ... then the guest vomited up a layer of stomach lining ... as a result the guest was sick for over two years.

So ... yeah. Maybe you should avoid the 'ole pickling method.


----------



## Aurora

I have never had a russian dish that I cared for. Someday I'll make it to Russia though (I love to travel), and then I can give russian food a fair shot.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> True in general. But some of it is quite amazing. They have different things they consider tasty.
> 
> You know though ... I remember reading about an unfortunate incident that took place with pickling mushrooms that took place in the 1880's or so. One fella accidentally mixed kerosene in the pickling mixture instead of alcohol and then let the mushrooms sit for a long time. When he later served them to some guests ... first a burning sensation in the pit of the stomach ... then the mouth began to bleed ... then the guest vomited up a layer of stomach lining ... as a result the guest was sick for over two years.
> 
> So ... yeah. Maybe you should avoid the 'ole pickling method.



At the very least if you keep kerosene around.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never had a russian dish that I cared for. Someday I'll make it to Russia though (I love to travel), and then I can give russian food a fair shot.



In Russia you don't eat food, food eats you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> At the very least if you keep kerosene around.



I've rather enjoyed dipping mushrooms in kerosene. It's tasty.


----------



## Aeson

How's the weather everyone? It's partly cloudy and in the mid 70's here. I have the front and back door open to give the AC a rest. I might turn it on for a little while later.


----------



## Mycanid

I visited Russia in 1991 ... took a tour up the Volga and visited Moscow, Lake Ladoga, St. Petersburg, etc., etc. In fact I was docked in Moscow when the revolution took place in 1991.  :\ 

I got REAL sick on that trip. And a lot of it was the food. I was bedridden for a few weeks as a result.

But individual Russians here in America who can get access to somewhat safer food can produce some amazing things. Kulichi - a very rich egg yolk based bread served at Easter - and Pascha cheese - largely a thick ricotta based cheese spread that goes on the kulichi - come to mind most immediately. Stupendous stuff.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> How's the weather everyone? It's partly cloudy and in the mid 70's here. I have the front and back door open to give the AC a rest. I might turn it on for a little while later.




Delightful cool and sunny spring weather here. The sun is shining and the sky is blue as blue can be. 

The robins were singing this morning ... I love the song of the robins more than any other bird. For them to pop up is always a consolation.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never had a russian dish that I cared for. Someday I'll make it to Russia though (I love to travel), and then I can give russian food a fair shot.




Probably your best bet is to go to a Russian Orthodox Church when they are having some kind of ethnic festival weekend money raising thing and try it then. 

Probably safer too.


----------



## bento

Aeson said:
			
		

> You want in on the jokes you need to stick around. I'm not in on it all but I'm getting there. Are you going to Gen Con? It will give you a chance to get to know them better. Almost the entire site will be there and getting together. I'm going to be very lonely. I'm not going. I might have CM all to myself while they are at Gen Con.




The last con I went to was San Diego Comic Con 2001.  If I attend a con anymore its local (North Texas),  like the upcoming ReaperCon 2007.

If we had a more positive showing in the local MeetUps it would be great to host a Game Day, but I don't think that's gonna happen anytime soon.


----------



## bento

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Probably your best bet is to go to a Russian Orthodox Church when they are having some kind of ethnic festival weekend money raising thing and try it then.
> 
> Probably safer too.




Sometimes they host cultural events for the wider community.  We have a large Greek Orthodox sponsored festival that everyone goes to eat the good food.  I'm sure the russians must do something similar....


----------



## Mycanid

bento said:
			
		

> Sometimes they host cultural events for the wider community.  We have a large Greek Orthodox sponsored festival that everyone goes to eat the good food.  I'm sure the russians must do something similar....




Yeah ... when I lived in Syracuse the local Greek Church had the 'ole "Greek festival" every summer. And they made a LOT of money off of it.

I have heard that some Russians do, and every once in a while the Serbs or the Romanians or the Bulgarians. But the Greeks seem to have a "corner on the market" in this regard.

Don't know why ... I guess people here in the US just like Greek food more than either Russian food or Balkan food.  I don't really like Greek food, admittedly, but my dad does, and we went EVERY year.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> allo... taking a break from work (will work between 85 and 95 hours this week) and thought I would feed one of my addictions-  EN World.
> 
> Not much here however.  I'll be around.




Man, you're insane to work such long hours.


----------



## Wereserpent

This is it! Final Flash!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> This is it! Final Flash!



No flashing. The whole grandma rule.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Probably your best bet is to go to a Russian Orthodox Church when they are having some kind of ethnic festival weekend money raising thing and try it then.
> 
> Probably safer too.



 Yeah, there are actual Russians restaurants here in Houston. I think I may have liked their desserts...


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... when I lived in Syracuse the local Greek Church had the 'ole "Greek festival" every summer. And they made a LOT of money off of it.



Oh, the Greek Festival here is loads of fun. Though, it probably helps that I'm friends with some of the people that run it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> No flashing. The whole grandma rule.




I'll send you to the next world with this one!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'll send you to the next world with this one!



Please do. I'm bored with this world.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have always wondered what people who coined the phrase "get a life" really meant by it.
> 
> Does that mean something like: "Act and do and be interested in the things that we are!" maybe?
> 
> What if you are not interested in these things?  :\




Just nod and pretend to be interested. All the while, dream of faraway places.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I find the setting to be okay, not really great, not really bad.  Kender and Gully Dwarves REALLY annoy me though.





Especially kender. Kender are a pain in everyone's ass. (and their pockets too!)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> While I do enjoy sitting in front of my computer and doing stuff, sometimes, I NEED to get out and hang out with friends.




Alot of times I do that when I go game.   

Kill two dice with one roll!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> No but there are women that would befriend a 10 inch purple warrior. I've heard it referred to such before.




At that point, they could care less what _color_ it is....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually they never use size in the books. I go back to size doesn't matter. At least not in the romance novels .




It won't matter after you get past the "OMG!!! It's friggin' HUGE!!!" And the "will it fit?" comments from the woman.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> allo... taking a break from work (will work between 85 and 95 hours this week) and thought I would feed one of my addictions-  EN World.
> 
> Not much here however.  I'll be around.




Ouch! My knees are killin' me after 8 hour days....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> How's the weather everyone? It's partly cloudy and in the mid 70's here. I have the front and back door open to give the AC a rest. I might turn it on for a little while later.




I've got the windows open to give the furnace a rest... It'll be awhile before I will need the AC though....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It won't matter after you get past the "OMG!!! It's friggin' HUGE!!!" And the "will it fit?" comments from the woman.



There are some that seek such things out.


----------



## Wereserpent

I was entirely unaware I was being discussed here for a while.

*Runs off crying*


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh ... I spawned a monster.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just nod and pretend to be interested. All the while, dream of faraway places.




Hmm ... sometimes the places are not so far away either.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I was entirely unaware I was being discussed here for a while.
> 
> *Runs off crying*



Grow a pair, Nancy. Get your skinny butt back in here.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... I spawned a monster.



It's all your fault. You know what you have to do. You have to chase after him and make things better.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... I spawned a monster.




Did you ever apologize?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ouch! My knees are killin' me after 8 hour days....




Your KNEES are killing you? Do you lay tile for a living?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Grow a pair, Nancy. Get your skinny butt back in here.




I don't think a woman's name should ever follow the words 'Grow a pair'.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Your KNEES are killing you? Do you lay tile for a living?




Or lay something else.  heh, heh, heh.  Uh, too close to being ungrandma friendly.  Or is it grandma unfriendly?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Your KNEES are killing you? Do you lay tile for a living?



 Speaking of which, where does the term "bee's knees" come from?


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I was entirely unaware I was being discussed here for a while.
> 
> *Runs off crying*



 It was all good things... just don't go back and look.


----------



## Wereserpent

And then I was like "Oh NOES I atE a KiTTy and iT ExPlodeD!"


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's all your fault. You know what you have to do. You have to chase after him and make things better.




Chase after ... huh? ... oh yes ... that.

 

I was speaking of the whole thing bound up with the ten foot purple monster! He posted while I was posting.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Did you ever apologize?



No amount of apologizing would suffice.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> And then I was like "Oh NOES I atE a KiTTy and iT ExPlodeD!"



 You need Tums.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> And then I was like "Oh NOES I atE a KiTTy and iT ExPlodeD!"




I hope it wasn't Kaboodle...


----------



## Wereserpent

I found a goopy eye in a plastic container in my desk.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I found a goopy eye in a plastic container in my desk.



 Old pudding?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I found a goopy eye in a plastic container in my desk.



Oh Noes! What did you do?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh Noes! What did you do?





It was one of those things you get from those little toy machines at some places.  I have had it for like...forever.  I am surprised it is still sticky.


----------



## Wereserpent

This thread has ascended to overgodhood!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's all your fault. You know what you have to do. You have to chase after him and make things better.





Yeah. Kiss and make up!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Your KNEES are killing you? Do you lay tile for a living?





Nope. Fast food. Standing on hard brick tile floor that's laid on top of concrete. And doing it for the past 19, nearly 20 years, accumulates lots of punishment on the ol' knees....


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> This thread has ascended to overgodhood!




What does that mean exactly?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> This thread has ascended to overgodhood!




Especially after comments about things being "sticky".....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Kiss and make up!



Can we get pics of Mycanid and Galeros making out?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we get pics of Mycanid and Galeros making out?




Where's that "this thread is worthless without pics" emoticon?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we get pics of Mycanid and Galeros making out?




I do not make out with mushrooms.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I do not make out with mushrooms.



How about me, sexy man? Wanna pucker up?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about me, sexy man? Wanna pucker up?




You are not my type.  

Have you found your mate yet?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Fast food. Standing on hard brick tile floor that's laid on top of concrete. And doing it for the past 19, nearly 20 years, accumulates lots of punishment on the ol' knees....




Oh ... THAT makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## Mycanid

Sigh ... I HEARTILY repent about being the catalyst about the 10 foot mushroom thing.

This is terrible!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> You are not my type.
> 
> Have you found your mate yet?



Are you into those that are mated already?  That could be a dangerous game. No I haven't found a mate yet. I am talking to one hopeful but it's going very slowly.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... got quiet in here all of a sudden.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... got quiet in here all of a sudden.  :\



we'z n ur base killing ur d00dz. 


Good night, Myc.


----------



## Mycanid

G'night sir Aeson 

I have no doodz in my base.

Only Kaboodle!


----------



## Mycanid

Strolls about the cavern. [Patiently waits for Mega to pop up.]


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA! Finally found the component for the transmute potion! I stuck it under the animated kobold's chair.

Hmm ... wonder what I was thinking?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Yoikes ... time to wrap things up.

Sorry 'bout that Mega


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha! Returned briefly to be the proud poster of post #7777. Wow. A long thread.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha! Returned briefly to be the proud poster of post #7777. Wow. A long thread.



Actually, that was post #7778 and reply #7777. Of course, you got the post #7777 in the post before that one  So, you got both! Horray! You win........um.........I got nothin'.


----------



## Jdvn1

Lucky sevens!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What does that mean exactly?



Think of Ao from the Forgotten Realms.

If that doesn't help imagine ascending from godhood to being a deity to other gods.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually, that was post #7778 and reply #7777. Of course, you got the post #7777 in the post before that one  So, you got both! Horray! You win........um.........I got nothin'.




And ... I win ...

An all-expenses paid trip to the famous Vault of the Drow!

SEE mind flayers devouring the brains of lesser beings in the street...

SEE drow matriarchs torturing and transforming pitiful male drow into driders...

SEE succubi-run whore-houses

SEE vampires and ghosts engaged in philosophical discussions on the after life

[sigh ...   ]

No thanks. I think I'll pass.

Pizza anyone?  



S'allright Aurora ... I am just happy you posted. I was half-wondering whether you really WERE leaving after the playful banter with Aeson some time back....  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> S'allright Aurora ... I am just happy you posted. I was half-wondering whether you really WERE leaving after the playful banter with Aeson some time back....  :\



No  It takes an awful lot to offend me. No one here has ever even come close.


----------



## megamania

That can be fixed....



hi everyone.  just poping in.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Strolls about the cavern. [Patiently waits for Mega to pop up.]




I normally get out of work around 11:30pm and get home around 11:50.  Lately I've been working OT so I don't get home anywhere from 1:00 to 3:30am.  Needless to say-  not up for saying hi here at that point.   My bad.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we get pics of Mycanid and Galeros making out?




?!?!?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> That can be fixed....
> 
> hi everyone.  just popping in.




Hello there Mega.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.  Gotta go to work.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> No  It takes an awful lot to offend me. No one here has ever even come close.




I hope you ARE enjoying the San Diego weather, yes? And Kylee too? (No snow to wallow in perhaps but the springtime sun can be quite nice.) The family is not tormenting you too much?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello there Mega.



oh hey.  Hi.   Hate to take off after discovering life (even if it is non-human) but goota do the work thing.   It is waaaaay too nice out there for it but if I call in I lose my OT bonus.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I hope you ARE enjoying the San Diego weather, yes? And Kylee too? (No snow to wallow in perhaps but the springtime sun can be quite nice.) The family is not tormenting you too much?




Isn't that what family does best?  torment people?


I'm going now.....


----------



## Mycanid

Not mine sir. My family is actually very nice. But I know that I am VERY lucky in this regard.  :\ 

C'ya around Mega - don't be a stranger.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> oh hey. Hi. Hate to take off after discovering life (even if it is non-human) but gotta do the work thing. It is waaaaay too nice out there for it but if I call in I lose my OT bonus.




Well ... fungal life IS life, if nothing else I s'poze.  :\ 

Well, you know what the goblins of the Misty Mountain said:

"Work! Work!
Nor dare to shirk!
While goblins quaff!
And goblins laugh!
And down, down
to Goblin Town
you go, my lad!
Ho ho my lad!"

Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No  It takes an awful lot to offend me. No one here has ever even come close.



I have seen her get down right pissed off. I haven't gotten anywhere near that.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have seen her get down right pissed off. I haven't gotten anywhere near that.




Whew. Well, I am glad nonetheless.

How are you today Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew. Well, I am glad nonetheless.
> 
> How are you today Aeson?



Might want to ask me on another day.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Might want to ask me on another day.




Hmm ... okay then. TGIF, I take it?   

I just got back some time ago from dropping off one of the bosses at the Sacramento airport - he's flying off to Canada (he was invited) somewhere to do presentations and lectures.


----------



## Mycanid

Maybe this will cheer you up.

Do you know what happens when an optometrist falls into his lens grinder?

He makes a spectacle of himself.


----------



## Mycanid

Optometrists are only trained in two computer programming languages: visual basic and c+


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... okay then. TGIF, I take it?
> 
> I just got back some time ago from dropping off one of the bosses at the Sacramento airport - he's flying off to Canada (he was invited) somewhere to do presentations and lectures.



No such thing for me. I work on Saturdays. 


~Aeson 6 days a week Spikey.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> No such thing for me. I work on Saturdays.
> 
> 
> ~Aeson 6 days a week Spikey.





You me both. 

Okay ... I will stop with the bad puns now.


----------



## Aeson

not bad puns. bad jokes.


----------



## Mycanid

:d

I know, I know.


----------



## Mycanid

Did I cheer you up?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Did I cheer you up?



The attempt is much appreciated. It's going to take more than that my friend.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... ah well. Got all the bad jokes I wrote from listening to the local NPR station pledge drive today. (Have a friend who works at the local station so like to check how she is doing sometimes.)


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah HA! Finally found the component for the transmute potion! I stuck it under the animated kobold's chair.
> 
> Hmm ... wonder what I was thinking?  :\




Wait, animated Kobold or animated chair?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, animated Kobold or animated chair?



I think it's an animated kobold. If that's the case then he is also a necromancer.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it's an animated kobold. If that's the case then he is also a necromancer.




No, that can't be right.  He can't animate himself because if he dies, then he can't cast the spell on himself.

Unless, of course, it's a LICH Kobold.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, that can't be right.  He can't animate himself because if he dies, then he can't cast the spell on himself.
> 
> Unless, of course, it's a LICH Kobold.



Myc is the necromancer. Goofus.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc is the necromancer. Goofus.




Necromantic fungus?  I don't know about that...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Necromantic fungus?  I don't know about that...



Necromantic fungus indeed. Apparent you don't remember the Vampire Roses from 2nd edition.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have seen her get down right pissed off. I haven't gotten anywhere near that.





Must be at CM and not here.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... fungal life IS life, if nothing else I s'poze.  :\
> 
> Well, you know what the goblins of the Misty Mountain said:
> 
> "Work! Work!
> Nor dare to shirk!
> While goblins quaff!
> And goblins laugh!
> And down, down
> to Goblin Town
> you go, my lad!
> Ho ho my lad!"
> 
> Gotta do what you gotta do.




and the 7 dwarves in Snow White-

I owe I owe
Off to work I go


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Necromantic fungus?  I don't know about that...




Argh!    Doesn't anyone remember the abilities of the myconid?!

One of the many things their spores are able to do is animate corpses. They are not technically undead as such either, which gives clerics are mighty puzzle at times....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> and the 7 dwarves in Snow White-
> 
> I owe I owe
> Off to work I go




Yes ... I was thinking of that too  but of course did not know if that was your situation or no.

Hmm. Well, with the wife and the kids I guess there WOULD be a lot of bills to pay, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Argh!    Doesn't anyone remember the abilities of the myconid?!



I remember. A Mycanid Necromancer/Cleric/True Necromancer woulb be a terrible sight to behold.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Argh!    Doesn't anyone remember the abilities of the myconid?!
> 
> One of the many things their spores are able to do is animate corpses. They are not technically undead as such either, which gives clerics are mighty puzzle at times....




Really?  Huh.  So where are the stats of the Myconid then?


----------



## bento

How's the weekend so far? 

I've already seen TMNT with my son and posted a review over in the Media section.

Now we're hanging out at home, I'm watching NASCAR and he's playing with his turtle toys.

And you?


----------



## Mycanid

Historically, the first place they popped up was in 1e ADnD module A4: In the Dungeons of the Slave Lords.

They were in the 2e monster books too. 

As for 3e ... I do not remember too clearly, to be honest, which may explain the reason why you would be having trouble finding or remembering the stats....


----------



## Mycanid

bento said:
			
		

> How's the weekend so far?
> 
> I've already seen TMNT with my son and posted a review over in the Media section.
> 
> Now we're hanging out at home, I'm watching NASCAR and he's playing with his turtle toys.
> 
> And you?




Howdy doo my good Bento! 

The weekend for me is like Aeson ... I work 6 days a week. Sundays are technically my only "weekend".


----------



## Mycanid

DM - found a conversion that may work as a temp:

http://www.enworld.org/cc/converted/crypt/myconid.htm

Notice the entry of the "animator" for the 6HD myconid.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I remember. A Mycanid Necromancer/Cleric/True Necromancer woulb be a terrible sight to behold.




Hmm ... maybe so. I always envisioned the possibility adventure-wise of a sect within the myconid circles that went bad and worshipped Zuggtomoy or something like that.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I hope you ARE enjoying the San Diego weather, yes? And Kylee too? (No snow to wallow in perhaps but the springtime sun can be quite nice.) The family is not tormenting you too much?




We are loving every minue of it. It is still a bit cool to heat up the pool. So, I am having my parents heat up the spa to about 88 degrees. Actually, it works out great because Kylee can run around on the seats of the spa and play and she wouldn't realy be able to do much in the pool except hold on to me and sit on the couple steps. So, it is great. 

My family is nuts (all of us), but they are a lot of fun. Today we all went to the San Diego Wild Animal Park. It is offiliated with the San Diego Zoo except this one is in northern San Diego County (where we are) and the zoo is about 45 min south. It was a lot of fun, and Kylee had a great time.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have seen her get down right pissed off. I haven't gotten anywhere near that.



Not here I haven't.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> ~Aeson 6 days a week Spikey.




 :\ Not the spikey thing.   

I have actually been tempted to use it before.....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe this will cheer you up.
> 
> Do you know what happens when an optometrist falls into his lens grinder?
> 
> He makes a spectacle of himself.



Hee hee that is kinda funny


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> :\ Not the spikey thing.
> 
> I have actually been tempted to use it before.....



It's a virus. You start using it and you can't stop.


~can't stop spikey.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not here I haven't.



I can try my best to change that.


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> How's the weekend so far?
> 
> I've already seen TMNT with my son and posted a review over in the Media section.
> 
> Now we're hanging out at home, I'm watching NASCAR and he's playing with his turtle toys.
> 
> And you?



I saw a guy with a sign saying "Free TMNT tickets." I think they don't expect it to be very good.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Historically, the first place they popped up was in 1e ADnD module A4: In the Dungeons of the Slave Lords.
> 
> They were in the 2e monster books too.
> 
> As for 3e ... I do not remember too clearly, to be honest, which may explain the reason why you would be having trouble finding or remembering the stats....




Guys, myconids are in the MM2.  Good stuff.

They're one of the reasons A4 is one of my favorite modules.


----------



## Aurora

Wow, Heckler comes out of hiding!

Did you come to the OH gameday and I just didn't know it was you?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can try my best to change that.



Good luck with that.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, Heckler comes out of hiding!
> 
> Did you come to the OH gameday and I just didn't know it was you?





Not hiding!  Lurking!  

My car died and a whole lot of other RL crap hit the fan, so I didn't make it.  I hope everyone had fun though.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not hiding!  Lurking!
> 
> My car died and a whole lot of other RL crap hit the fan, so I didn't make it.  I hope everyone had fun though.




It was a lot of fun actually. I think Enk is gonna plan another one in around 5 mos or so.

Oh, and sorry about the crap hitting the fan.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was a lot of fun actually. I think Enk is gonna plan another one in around 5 mos or so.
> 
> Oh, and sorry about the crap hitting the fan.




Thanks.  Stuff happens.  We deal with it and move on.

And no promises, but I'll try to make the next game day.


----------



## Bront

I have an announcement.

*I win.*

Thank you, and have a nice day.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I have an announcement.
> 
> *I win.*
> 
> Thank you, and have a nice day.




Did ya win something specific? Or are you trying to convince yourself that you're a winner?


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I have an announcement.
> 
> *I win.*
> 
> Thank you, and have a nice day.





congrats!


I hope its big!


----------



## megamania

What am I doing?   Glad someone asked.

I am opening up a few Unhallowed mini's and listening to Rob Zombie which is....unique music.  Thought I would open my horizons and mind..... wow.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... I was thinking of that too  but of course did not know if that was your situation or no.
> 
> Hmm. Well, with the wife and the kids I guess there WOULD be a lot of bills to pay, eh?





Generally one does not work two jobs just for the heck of it.  Such is the life of Andy.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I have an announcement.
> 
> *I win.*
> 
> Thank you, and have a nice day.



I don't think so, Princess. You have no power here.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think so, Princess. You have no power here.




As the originator of this thread... I would say he has lots of power.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> As the originator of this thread... I would say he has lots of power.



The power to move mountains?


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think so, Princess. You have no power here.



Actualy, I do 

Just not directly  

It is nice to the the largest thread in Enworld history was started by me though


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I do
> 
> Just not directly
> 
> It is nice to the the largest thread in Enworld history was started by me though



I think there were hivemind threads before this on that had 300 pages. In the waking times of EnWorld, that is.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The power to move mountains?




One mountain of a thread he could move... or at least rename....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think there were hivemind threads before this on that had 300 pages. In the waking times of EnWorld, that is.




If folks hung out more I sure we could 300 before Memorial Day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> If folks hung out more I sure we could 300 before Memorial Day.



Remind me, I've been lost to the the sands of time. When is it? June?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> One mountain of a thread he could move... or at least rename....



onderous:


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> What am I doing?   Glad someone asked.
> 
> I am opening up a few Unhallowed mini's and listening to Rob Zombie which is....unique music.  Thought I would open my horizons and mind..... wow.





Moved onto a KIZZ album and recording what I got in my newest figure purchases.

Also painting my son's car for Boy Scouts.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Remind me, I've been lost to the the sands of time. When is it? June?





End of May.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Moved onto a KIZZ album and recording what I got in my newest figure purchases.
> 
> Also painting my son's car for Boy Scouts.



He is old enough to drive but is still in the boy scouts? I was an eagle scout by the time I was in middle  school.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> End of May.



Hmm.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I do
> 
> Just not directly
> 
> It is nice to the the largest thread in Enworld history was started by me though



They used to end the thread once it got so big. I guess the server can take it now.


----------



## megamania

Soap Box derby.   They are given a small block of wood, 4 wheels, 4 nails and some stickers.  With dad's help, they design, cut out, paint and assemble a car to race on a ramp and track.

He has much to live up to.  I won 1st place my year about 30 years ago.  Still have the car.  My son thought he could just use mine.

silly boy.

It will be dark blue and bright yellow (color of the scouts) with black strips and flames on the sides (made from my sticker paper on the computer.)


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> They used to end the thread once it got so big. I guess the server can take it now.





So I was told.  Back at page 20 or so I was trying to get someone to create a new thread.  You can see how far that got me.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> As the originator of this thread... I would say he has lots of power.



This thread. He's not the inventor of the hivemind. Heck I've started a hivemind thread. I changed the title a couple of times. It drove Kemrain crazy. Those were the good old days. The hivemind was much more active.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> So I was told.  Back at page 20 or so I was trying to get someone to create a new thread.  You can see how far that got me.



I don't think I was back from my hiatus at that point. I can't remember when I came back.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Soap Box derby.   They are given a small block of wood, 4 wheels, 4 nails and some stickers.  With dad's help, they design, cut out, paint and assemble a car to race on a ramp and track.
> 
> He has much to live up to.  I won 1st place my year about 30 years ago.  Still have the car.  My son thought he could just use mine.
> 
> silly boy.
> 
> It will be dark blue and bright yellow (color of the scouts) with black strips and flames on the sides (made from my sticker paper on the computer.)



I've had a couple of people come in to use my scale for their sons soap box cars. One of the cars was painted to look like a silver Ipod.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> If folks hung out more I sure we could 300 before Memorial Day.



Let's shoot for 200. We're only 3 pages away. One milestone at a time.


----------



## megamania

Okay by me.


----------



## megamania

2 1/2 pages to go by the way.


I weighed my son's car at work also.  Low so I doubt it will win.  Mine had real bullets in it.




yes.

I said bullets.


----------



## megamania

My father used to make his his ammo and I have two lead bullets in it placed over the front wheels for maxium weight / pull to make it go quicker down the track.


----------



## megamania

I have been thinking of my group and what to hit them with next.  They are deep within the Xen'drik jungles now and facing planar mages and clerics that are mutating / experimenting on the natives and the creatures there.

There are level 15 but I am hitting them with level 16-17 encounters since there are more than 4 PCs active.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 2 1/2 pages to go by the way.
> 
> 
> I weighed my son's car at work also.  Low so I doubt it will win.  Mine had real bullets in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes.
> 
> I said bullets.



One guy was under weight. He had me add small screws to the scale. He planned to put the screws in later. The other was over weight and had to take weights off.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I have been thinking of my group and what to hit them with next.  They are deep within the Xen'drik jungles now and facing planar mages and clerics that are mutating / experimenting on the natives and the creatures there.
> 
> There are level 15 but I am hitting them with level 16-17 encounters since there are more than 4 PCs active.



Nazis. Hit them with Nazis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm watching a bad movie on the scifi channel with Nazis.


----------



## megamania

My favorite Turok: Dinosaur Hunter comicbook story involved them.  They hid within the Lost Lands with Hitler's brain and were looking for a host.  Enter the King.  Yeah.... that King-  Elvis.  Throw in a Bigfoot wearing a CAT hat and carrying around an anti-aircraft gattling gun like we would an uzi and it made a crazy and memorible story.


how did it end?   Lightning and random gun fire hit the computer as they switched brains.

Elvis carefully stands up ... looks around...  picks up a guitar... and sings Hounddog in german.  Nazis killed him on the spot.

Like I said... a crazy story.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> One guy was under weight. He had me add small screws to the scale. He planned to put the screws in later. The other was over weight and had to take weights off.





Curious.... the new rules specically outlaw screws, washers and other such goods.  I am considering putting a "hood ornament" of one of my metal figures on it.  Haven't decided.


----------



## megamania

My KIZZ album is over so I have moved to a "Dance Party" mix.   Songs are not done by the original artists which often sucks but this group seem okay.  So far- covers of 50 cent and Beyonce.



My son's car is still wet.  I may have to break out the fan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Curious.... the new rules specically outlaw screws, washers and other such goods.  I am considering putting a "hood ornament" of one of my metal figures on it.  Haven't decided.



Got a dragon?


----------



## megamania

Last week I hit them with 36 Planar Dire Rats.  CR called for CR 16 each but I made it a mere CR for the entire swarm.  Damage reduction 30, SR of 34, Fast Healing of 15.  It took the group a few minutes to first- take the encounter seriously, second to figure out how to overcome their bonuses.  Once done, the rats were toast very quickly.


The Abomination: Auxim however had their FULL attention.  Especially as the third Iron Golem was summoned by it.  After defeating the Golems, they opted to flee.  The Abomination kept the fighters at a complete standstill.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Got a dragon?





Yes but I have less than an ounce to work with before I go over the 5 oz limit.  I was considering a Darksun Tembo.  DnD version of scarey / psionic mutated bulldog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Last week I hit them with 36 Planar Dire Rats.  CR called for CR 16 each but I made it a mere CR for the entire swarm.  Damage reduction 30, SR of 34, Fast Healing of 15.  It took the group a few minutes to first- take the encounter seriously, second to figure out how to overcome their bonuses.  Once done, the rats were toast very quickly.
> 
> 
> The Abomination: Auxim however had their FULL attention.  Especially as the third Iron Golem was summoned by it.  After defeating the Golems, they opted to flee.  The Abomination kept the fighters at a complete standstill.



Nasty. I'd a done the same.


----------



## megamania

How goes it Fru?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Yes but I have less than an ounce to work with before I go over the 5 oz limit.  I was considering a Darksun Tembo.  DnD version of scarey / psionic mutated bulldog.



OOh, love the Tembo, go for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it Fru?



I'm doing pretty good. Long day.


----------



## megamania

Are you familiar with the Abomination series?  They are in MM 2.  Experiments that went bad by the gods.  Rather than fix it, the gods just let roam free.  This thing comes complete with helicopter blades to fly by.  Nasty indeed.  CR 22


----------



## megamania

I've had a long week or two.  Working too many hours.  I need some down time but ran out of vacation time so I guess I have to just keep at it 'til July.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> OOh, love the Tembo, go for it.





I have to see what the "master designer" says.  He is making this more and more complicated as we go.  He seems to not relieze it is after 11pm and the first layer of paint is still wet and there are at least two more paint jobs to do yet.


----------



## megamania

Hey Aeson-  page 198.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have to see what the "master designer" says.  He is making this more and more complicated as we go.  He seems to not relieze it is after 11pm and the first layer of paint is still wet and there are at least two more paint jobs to do yet.



Tis the trueness and excitement that is kid. We are all kids in a way. The kid in me exhausted my parents when we vacationed in the Bay Area last year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What are peoples thoughts of an anthropomorphic rhinocerous monk/barbarian?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson-  page 198.



Page 199 soon.


----------



## megamania

Today we were shopping at the mall.  My wife and her best friend along with the kids.  I was reminded and punished for all of those "Are you done yet?" comments I made as a kid when shopping at a clothing store as I was in charge of the kids and Denise's kids kept asking how much longer the two women were going to be.


The worst of it-  Bershire Mall closed the bookstore and toy store!  If not for Best Buy / FYE I would have been there with the kids asking "How much longer?"


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are peoples thoughts of an anthropomorphic rhinocerous monk/barbarian?





Which renes. painter would it be named after?  (thinking of TMNT)


----------



## megamania

Not sure if I'll make it to 199.  Tired and more paint work to do.  So damned busy I can't even do much on the nets these days ....arrrrrrgh. :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> The worst of it-  Bershire Mall closed the bookstore and toy store!  If not for Best Buy / FYE I would have been there with the kids asking "How much longer?"



I feel the same way about the local mall - it had two stores that catered audio/visual entertainment that closed down. Now I have to walk a half a mile to the *book*store to see what dvds they have in stock. Weird. I seriously hope a store opens up in the mall soon.


----------



## megamania

Post 7921 is quite a ways off yet......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Which renes. painter would it be named after?  (thinking of TMNT)



Actually for my homebrew. She would be named Morthogga.


----------



## megamania

I got carried away today.  I bought 3 CDs (all under 8 dollars) and a DVD (New Bond Movie) and Eragon.

My son likes Eragon.  He has seen it three times already.   

Give

The

TV

A

Break

the wife was quoted at with clinched teeth.  She sent him down to me to paint the car at that point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Post 7921 is quite a ways off yet......



We are a liitle over 1/4 of the way to 199.


----------



## megamania

My brain is crackly.   Need sleep....  I'm off to check on the car and some sleep.  Tommorrow I have to finish the car, do church, race the car then go to work at the store for 8 hours and then the factory for some OT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I got carried away today.  I bought 3 CDs (all under 8 dollars) and a DVD (New Bond Movie) and Eragon.
> 
> My son likes Eragon.  He has seen it three times already.
> 
> Give
> 
> The
> 
> TV
> 
> A
> 
> Break
> 
> the wife was quoted at with clinched teeth.  She sent him down to me to paint the car at that point.



Wise woman. Has he seen LotR yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> My brain is crackly.   Need sleep....  I'm off to check on the car and some sleep.  Tommorrow I have to finish the car, do church, race the car then go to work at the store for 8 hours and then the factory for some OT.



Later mega, sleep well.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We are a liitle over 1/4 of the way to 199.





by time I get my tired and lazy butt up we will be half way....


oop....CD finished.  Silence will get my up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> by time I get my tired and lazy butt up we will be half way....
> 
> 
> oop....CD finished.  Silence will get my up.



I'll do my best to keep the thread alive tonight.


----------



## megamania

and speaking of silence... I can hear the cat now at the front door.  It has been raining for several hours.   He will be not impressed with me


----------



## megamania

Its all we can ask of you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and speaking of silence... I can hear the cat now at the front door.  It has been raining for several hours.   He will be not impressed with me



   oops. 

 :\ I feel for the kitty. Ours loves it when it rains tough. We let her out onto the back porch. It is covered, so she only goes as far as will keep her dry, and sniffs up a storm. Pun inteded.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Its all we can ask of you.



Later, homes!


----------



## megamania

Car Update:   Blue paint is no longer tacky.   Next is yellow.  Son is KO'd and asleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Car Update:   Blue paint is no longer tacky.   Next is yellow.  Son is KO'd and asleep.



Personally I love the color blue. And as a paint it rocks. I helped my dad paint my sister's nursery blue. It turned out terrific.


----------



## megamania

Spraying Metalliac Yellow sucks.  Runny as all can be.  Two coats.... at least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Spraying Metalliac Yellow sucks.  Runny as all can be.  Two coats.... at least.



Never used a spray base before, personally. My dad used it once to recoat the outside of the house, and it was all messy, it 'slid' off the wall and gave us painted rocks instead. My dad never used his spray gun after that.


----------



## Aurora

The last 2 pages were boring. We need DRAMA and SUSPENSE in the hive! Look alive people!


----------



## Aurora

My father has taught my daughter to say "GO CHARGERS!" I got her to say it over the phone to DShai when she was saying good night (tee hee). He was like "No, say GO STEELERS!" So, now maybe I'll change it to "No Steelers, Go Chargers" And we'll see how that goes over.


----------



## Aurora

I would have rather have done derby cars than the crap we had to do in girl scouts. I hated girl scouts in the end. I loved the camping and the crafts, but I had to interpret for our scout leader and that got annoying. I just wanted to be a regular girl scout, not the girl who was a girl scout but had to work while she was there. It was selfish of me. I realize that now, but still.


----------



## Aurora

I would have liked to be in boy scouts....mainly because of all the boys.    

What? I hang out here don't I.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> The last 2 pages were boring. We need DRAMA and SUSPENSE in the hive! Look alive people!



Teh Drama is reserved for the rules forum


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Teh Drama is reserved for the rules forum



Meh. 

Hey Bront I vote for the Stalin Bront entry in the PS contest on CM


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meh.
> 
> Hey Bront I vote for the Stalin Bront entry in the PS contest on CM



Cool   I liked it.

Who are you on CM?  (Sorry, I get lost in user names)


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool   I liked it.
> 
> Who are you on CM?  (Sorry, I get lost in user names)




Jennie527


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Jennie527



Ahh, cool 

If the Stalin one shrunk better, I might have used it for my Drunk with Power phase.  I guess you all will have to live with Jessica Alba instead.


----------



## Heckler

You guys should be playing Dolphin!

Linky

Personal best=142727


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The last 2 pages were boring. We need DRAMA and SUSPENSE in the hive! Look alive people!



<stands at attention>


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, cool
> 
> If the Stalin one shrunk better, I might have used it for my Drunk with Power phase.  I guess you all will have to live with Jessica Alba instead.




She's pretty hot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You guys should be playing Dolphin!



I'd rather play with the donkey.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's pretty hot.



 A married woman saying another woman is hot?!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> You guys should be playing Dolphin!
> 
> Linky
> 
> Personal best=142727



Um.....wow. I totally suck at that game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats the difference between the Lounkoura and Kolinswood?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Woo-hoo! Page 199!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A married woman saying another woman is hot?!



What does the married part have to do with it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What does the married part have to do with it?



<flabbergasted>


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <flabbergasted>



What? Because I am married I am no longer able to appreciate the beauty in others?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Which would you rather pick: Conspectus or Confucious?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um.....wow. I totally suck at that game.




The key is to keep up the nice entries, otherwise you lose momentum.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> You guys should be playing Dolphin!
> 
> Linky
> 
> Personal best=142727



10112 on the first try.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What? Because I am married I am no longer able to appreciate the beauty in others?



never mind. I'll go back to my corner now.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> never mind. I'll go back to my corner now.



It's okay Fru, you were just making drama for me. I asked for it, remember


----------



## Bront

Woho 19621!


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> 10112 on the first try.



I broke 1000 on my 2nd try  :\  Pathetic. I think I finally got the hang of it though there in the end.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bonctoura: Beginning the vaisiktor. A new melancholy tune to listen to while showering with the fishes. 

What?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would have liked to be in boy scouts....mainly because of all the boys.
> 
> What? I hang out here don't I.




Actually, IIRC, US is one of the very few [if not the only] country to have boy and girl scouts separated.  Was cool when I went to a Jamboree in Guatemala because it was the scouts of the world which included boys and girls from the other countries while apparently only boys from the US.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I broke 1000 on my 2nd try  :\  Pathetic. I think I finally got the hang of it though there in the end.




I obviously didn't pay enough attention to the rules because my dolphin didn't do anything.  0 points on first try.


----------



## Heckler

That happened to me once.  I had to close the site and start over.  Worked fine after that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Almost 200!

I just got 74490.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Da-ding!


----------



## Jdvn1

202195

Wow.

"Celebration" helps too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Is this 200?

Ooh, am I one short?

Oh, I'm 20 off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is this 200?
> 
> Ooh, am I one short?
> 
> Oh, I'm 20 off.



I've got 10 minutes, if you've ten minutes too, together we got twenty minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hrp


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> hrp



Pardon me. Didn't mean to do that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got 10 minutes, if you've ten minutes too, together we got twenty minutes.



 With our powers combined we are... Captain Planet!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> With our powers combined we are... Captain Planet!



Beware the mid season replacement...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> With our powers combined we are... Captain Planet!



I was thinking more along the lines of MASH.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Beware the mid season replacement...



Don't you just hate when that happens.


----------



## Bront

I feel sick 

I'm hoping I'm going to be able to leave a little early.  I think I'm just overtired.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I feel sick
> 
> I'm hoping I'm going to be able to leave a little early.  I think I'm just overtired.



Get some sleep. Unless your are mentally stimulated, you aren't doing yourself or anyone else any good.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Get some sleep. Unless your are mentally stimulated, you aren't doing yourself or anyone else any good.



I'm at work, they might not appreciate that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of MASH.



 I don't remember that!


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't remember that!



Older show... about veitnam war... was the most watch show of all time at one point...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't remember that!



First season, I believe. Trapper comes out of post op and there is nurse nearby. The both had a 10 minute break. Trapper deduced that they had 20 minutes together. They then exited stage left, presumably to make out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Older show... about veitnam war... was the most watch show of all time at one point...



Wrong, it is about the Korean war.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm at work, they might not appreciate that.



Well, whatever you do, don't drive yourself home if you are over tired, get yourself a cab. Drinking while tired is about the same as drinking wile intoxicated, I have heard. Besides, I recently read a column about a man who died on his drive home from work due to being tired.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, whatever you do, don't drive yourself home if you are over tired, get yourself a cab. Drinking while tired is about the same as drinking wile intoxicated, I have heard. Besides, I recently read a column about a man who died on his drive home from work due to being tired.



Cab will cost $50.

Nah, I'm fine to drive, just feeling a little nautious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Cab will cost $50.
> 
> Nah, I'm fine to drive, just feeling a little nautious.



My prayers are with you then. I hope you have a safe drive home.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My prayers are with you then. I hope you have a safe drive home.



Thanks 

I should be fine, realy.  I'll grab a pepsi before I go to help, but I should be fine.  Straight highway driving, and, it's possable I'm actualy sick and not tired (I don't feel very tired)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Signing off. I need sleep myself, so I'll see all of you all later.


----------



## Bront

I made it home fine btw.  Been busy wrecking havok on CM.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would have liked to be in boy scouts....mainly because of all the boys.
> 
> What? I hang out here don't I.



Slut.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A married woman saying another woman is hot?!



See? Slut.


----------



## Aeson

Firsts posts of 200.


----------



## Aeson

Because I'm a post whore. This is my 4000th post.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> You guys should be playing Dolphin!
> 
> Linky
> 
> Personal best=142727



My first try was 7893. All of that in less than 1 min at the end when I started getting used to it.

Second try 10009. I need to stop playing. This could get addictive.


----------



## megamania

I see we reached page 200.  Well done!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I made it home fine btw.  Been busy wrecking havok on CM.




seems everyone likes to go there...... :\


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, whatever you do, don't drive yourself home if you are over tired, get yourself a cab. Drinking while tired is about the same as drinking wile intoxicated, I have heard. Besides, I recently read a column about a man who died on his drive home from work due to being tired.




The other day (last night-  bad sign when I can't keep time clear in my head) I had the wife drive some.  I was too tired and found some of my cornnering being wide.  Bad sign.  Either I'm hit someone or the police will pull me over thinking I have been drinking.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I see we reached page 200.  Well done!



Monster thread will continue to grow. It is unstoppable.


----------



## megamania

and it will never end!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I feel sick
> 
> I'm hoping I'm going to be able to leave a little early.  I think I'm just overtired.




Thursday night I was so tired my brain literally crackled like there was scrunched up wrap in my brain.  I didn't do OT Thursday....nor Friday.


Will today however.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> never mind. I'll go back to my corner now.




bad fru bad boy.  Make the preggers girl cry.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What? Because I am married I am no longer able to appreciate the beauty in others?





Must be.   Yesterday at the mall we were shopping for the renewal of vows party/wedding we will be doing this summer and a girl that was hot for me when the wife and I were possibly splitting up appeared.  I ignored her and kept to the kids (security in numbers).  Tammy got very lovey-dovey shortly there after.  I think she saw Lisa and watched my reactions.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> What does the married part have to do with it?




nothing and everything at the same time


----------



## megamania

I am really beginning to develop a complex here.  Where is everyone?  Why is it when I'm not on there are about 4-5 people here.  I come on and it drops to 2 then I leave and it returns to 4-5?

Did I PO folks here somehow?  oye.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> bad fru bad boy.  Make the preggers girl cry.....



I don't think so. If I can't do it, I doubt he can.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I am really beginning to develop a complex here.  Where is everyone?  Why is it when I'm not on there are about 4-5 people here.  I come on and it drops to 2 then I leave and it returns to 4-5?
> 
> Did I PO folks here somehow?  oye.



It's Sunday morning. You can't expect many to be here.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would have liked to be in boy scouts....mainly because of all the boys.
> 
> What? I hang out here don't I.





Commenting on Jessica Alba....then boys ages 7-12.....


I worry about the Queen.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's Sunday morning. You can't expect many to be here.





I'm looking at yesterday.  A lot of activity then I come and everyone (nearly) goes away.  I leave and everyone returns.  This is not the first time.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm looking at yesterday.  A lot of activity then I come and everyone (nearly) goes away.  I leave and everyone returns.  This is not the first time.



It's not you. It's timing. I miss a lot of the conversations also.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Commenting on Jessica Alba....then boys ages 7-12.....
> 
> 
> I worry about the Queen.



No need to worry. She likes boys and girls. All is good for her husband.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My father has taught my daughter to say "GO CHARGERS!" I got her to say it over the phone to DShai when she was saying good night (tee hee). He was like "No, say GO STEELERS!" So, now maybe I'll change it to "No Steelers, Go Chargers" And we'll see how that goes over.





That is so evil.

Accidently my friends taught my son (then 6) to say "Kill the MF" when playing DnD.

god- I'm glad the wife didn't learn of that one.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> No need to worry. She likes boys and girls. All is good for her husband.




The rascal........


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The last 2 pages were boring. We need DRAMA and SUSPENSE in the hive! Look alive people!




Great.  So now I'm boring too.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Great.  So now I'm boring too.



Time to give her some drama. Start arguing with one of your personalities.


----------



## megamania

Mega, Mania and Al have a huddle in the midst of the mess called Andy's brain and conferrence.

Andy with blank stare on his face gets up, puts on a trenchcoat and sunglasses.  Locates a ballcap (placed on backwards of course) collects his father's shotguns and returns to EN World.


"YOU WANT DRAMA?!?   BOOM! BOOM! Cha-Chuck.   BOOM! BOOM!"

"RAAARTGH!!!!!! BOOM! BOOM!   Cha-Chuck.   BOOM! BOOM!"





Somewhere deep in his fragmented mind a fourth personality develops.  It remains curled up uncertain what to do.   What Al has convinced the others to do is wrong.  Mega's use of weapons is wrong.  Mania's general Primedonna mode is running in overdrive.   What to do?

Each post that goes by allows for another poster to die as the electronic and psychic shotgun pellets rip through the phone lines and airwaves blasting through keyboards and screens through out the world.

Will you be next?  Will the new personality ever get off its fragging ass and do something?  Stay tuned folks.....  it's a long way to 300 pages.......


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Time to give her some drama. Start arguing with one of your personalities.





heh.  too late.....

say.....is that you Aeson... looking through the screen at me?   moves the double barrel......


----------



## megamania

BOOM!!!!

BOOM!!!!!

Cha-Chick

BOOM!!!!!

BOOM!!!!!


Rawwwwgh! Long live Calabine!





I so need a good headshrinking........


----------



## megamania

where did folks go?


too much drama?


----------



## Aeson

I'm in and out. It's game day.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> where did folks go?
> 
> 
> too much drama?




Um, I just woke up a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> First season, I believe. Trapper comes out of post op and there is nurse nearby. The both had a 10 minute break. Trapper deduced that they had 20 minutes together. They then exited stage left, presumably to make out.



 Oh, I do remember that now!


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Older show... about veitnam war... was the most watch show of all time at one point...



 I'm actually a huge MASH fan.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> seems everyone likes to go there...... :\



I'm an admin there if it makes you feel any better about it.

It's a different place, and nicer for OT, in my opinion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I made it home fine btw.  Been busy wrecking havok on CM.



Glad to hear it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> bad fru bad boy.  Make the preggers girl cry.....



But....but....but....but....


----------



## Dog Moon

Page 160 for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Monster thread will continue to grow. It is unstoppable.





			
				megamania said:
			
		

> and it will never end!



The hive will thrive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Did I PO folks here somehow?  oye.



I wouldn't worry about it so much, mega. It is most likely just bad timing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Commenting on Jessica Alba....then boys ages 7-12.....
> 
> 
> I worry about the Queen.



Queen, she ain't no stinkin' Queen.

She is the Empress!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Each post that goes by allows for another poster to die as the electronic and psychic shotgun pellets rip through the phone lines and airwaves blasting through keyboards and screens through out the world.
> 
> Will you be next?  Will the new personality ever get off its fragging ass and do something?  Stay tuned folks.....  it's a long way to 300 pages.......



Well, I'm safe at least. I post via broadband.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm actually a huge MASH fan.



I take it you are aware that the bonus material from the Martinis & Medicine collection will be available separately and bundled with Goodbaye, Farewell & Amen? It comes out in May.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Queen, she ain't no stinkin' Queen.
> 
> She is the Empress!



Now who's flirting?


 I think you should make the trip to SD before she leaves and visit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now who's flirting.



Flirting is alright, it is taking the step beyond that that is a no-no.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> First season, I believe. Trapper comes out of post op and there is nurse nearby. The both had a 10 minute break. Trapper deduced that they had 20 minutes together. They then exited stage left, presumably to make out.



Hehehe I remember that episode.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Commenting on Jessica Alba....then boys ages 7-12.....
> 
> 
> I worry about the Queen.



Back when I was in that age group is when I would have liked it silly


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> That is so evil.
> 
> Accidently my friends taught my son (then 6) to say "Kill the MF" when playing DnD.
> 
> god- I'm glad the wife didn't learn of that one.




But, but, I am a Chargers fan!!! I am from San Diego after all.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No need to worry. She likes boys and girls. All is good for her husband.




No, there is a difference between being able to recogize beauty and _liking_ someone or something.


----------



## Aurora

Aurora is not feeling well. The last time I came back home to visit my family I had sinus problems too. It is so unfair. Add on top of that the fact that I am preggers and can't take many meds and that = miserable. Ho hum. Such as life I guess. We fly home on Wed. Our flight leaves at 8:15 am and we are flying all the way to JFK and then waiting 4 hours and flying into Columbus. :\ We get in at like 11pm. It is going to be a long day. Hopefully Kylee will take a nap somewhere in there or I am gonna be in trouble.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai made reservations at The Cheesecake Factory for my B-day lunch on Saturday (the day before my actual birthday)  Mmmmmmm Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## Aurora

Ok, this makes my 7th post in a row so I am gonna go now. LOL

Hey Darth, are you going to the NC gameday? Looks like DShai and I are more than likely going to make it so long as the finances are there. Well, that and if we can get a sitter. Since I am gonna be 38 weeks pregnant at GenCon we figured we'd try to go to this the NC gameday since we won't be able to go to the Con. I had even considered DragonCon this year but I am not dragging a newborn to a Con. LOL So that got taken out of the picture too.


----------



## bento

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai made reservations at The Cheesecake Factory for my B-day lunch on Saturday (the day before my actual birthday)  Mmmmmmm Cheesecake Factory.




I love their cashew chicken!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, there is a difference between being able to recogize beauty and _liking_ someone or something.



That's true.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Back when I was in that age group is when I would have liked it silly



Yeah, unless you're a teacher, that agegroup is off limits.


----------



## Aurora

bento said:
			
		

> I love their cashew chicken!



I have never had that. I like the Orange Chicken. My mom and sisters say that the fried mac and cheese balls are to die for. They say that it sounds kind of gross, but they have all gotten them at different times with different people and everyone who has tried them has loved them. So, I may have to try them since they are an appetizer


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, this makes my 7th post in a row so I am gonna go now. LOL
> 
> Hey Darth, are you going to the NC gameday? Looks like DShai and I are more than likely going to make it so long as the finances are there. Well, that and if we can get a sitter. Since I am gonna be 38 weeks pregnant at GenCon we figured we'd try to go to this the NC gameday since we won't be able to go to the Con. I had even considered DragonCon this year but I am not dragging a newborn to a Con. LOL So that got taken out of the picture too.



Diarrhea of the keyboard.

It's not fair, you have to come to DragonCon. You can do it. There will be other moms with new borns I'm sure.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, unless you're a teacher, that agegroup is off limits.



Or Clergy.


----------



## Aeson

She was born on April Fools Day.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Diarrhea of the keyboard.



Yeah. Yeah shut it. It's the blonde hair. It comes out in my typing every now and then.   The CA sun is making it worse too. Good thing I burn so freaking badly that I can't be out too long. 

That really is sad couldn't you just see Reece Witherspoon in her stupid legally blonde movies going off like that. *Aurora rolls her eyes* Sad.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> She was born on April Fools Day.



Yep, and I got married on April Fools too. I am the only granchild that has never had their B-day forgotten.   I like my B-day. It is fun. Of course, my mom didn't appreciate that it took the neighbor 30 min to convince my dad that my mom _REALLY_ had gone to the hospital to have the baby.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That really is sad couldn't you just see Reece Witherspoon in her stupid legally blonde movies going off like that. *Aurora rolls her eyes* Sad.



First off, it is Reese. Second off, I happen to love Legally Blonde 1 & 2. 

Bend...and snap!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah. Yeah shut it. It's the blonde hair. It comes out in my typing every now and then.   The CA sun is making it worse too. Good thing I burn so freaking badly that I can't be out too long.
> 
> That really is sad couldn't you just see Reece Witherspoon in her stupid legally blonde movies going off like that. *Aurora rolls her eyes* Sad.




I'm waiting for a blonde to use her hair color as a murder defense.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep, and I got married on April Fools too. I am the only granchild that has never had their B-day forgotten.   I like my B-day. It is fun. Of course, my mom didn't appreciate that it took the neighbor 30 min to convince my dad that my mom _REALLY_ had gone to the hospital to have the baby.



That could be fun.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> First off, it is Reese. Second off, I happen to love Legally Blonde 1 & 2.
> 
> Bend...and snap!




How should I be feeling? Bend and snap? It has no effect on me. Sorry. 

I hate the blonde stereotype and yet I see the humor in it. I am from CA, I know what a valley girl is. LOL I dyed my hair red for years because I got annoyed with it. My family freaked when I showed up the first time with Auburn hair. It never looked quite right though, you rarely can take a blonde and just dye her hair red. Look at the Kirsten chick in Spiderman. Just doesn't look natural. She looks much better as a blonde. Blondes have an easier time going brunette.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How should I be feeling? Bend and snap? It has no effect on me. Sorry.
> 
> I hate the blonde stereotype and yet I see the humor in it. I am from CA, I know what a valley girl is. LOL I dyed my hair red for years because I got annoyed with it. My family freaked when I showed up the first time with Auburn hair. It never looked quite right though, you rarely can take a blonde and just dye her hair red. Look at the Kirsten chick in Spiderman. Just doesn't look natural. She looks much better as a blonde. Blondes have an easier time going brunette.



You'd look nice as a brunette.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate the blonde stereotype and yet I see the humor in it. I am from CA, I know what a valley girl is. LOL I dyed my hair red for years because I got annoyed with it. My family freaked when I showed up the first time with Auburn hair. It never looked quite right though, you rarely can take a blonde and just dye her hair red. Look at the Kirsten chick in Spiderman. Just doesn't look natural. She looks much better as a blonde. Blondes have an easier time going brunette.



What about brown hair dyed blonde? I did that once. My parents said it looked silly. But quite honestly, I liked the look. However, there is no financial way for me to keep up the pretense; too expensive.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'd look nice as a brunette.



Thank you Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

How pathetic am I? I'm playing D&D and in the middle of combat. I'm here chatting with you guys.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What about brown hair dyed blonde? I did that once. My parents said it looked silly. But quite honestly, I liked the look. However, there is no financial way for me to keep up the pretense; too expensive.



That is normally fine. I like it when men highlight their hair. I think it looks cool. My brother used to frost the tips of his hair. It always looked nice. Frosting just gives it that sunkissed look. Especially if it is short hair.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thank you Aeson.



You're welcome.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How pathetic am I? I'm playing D&D and in the middle of combat. I'm here chatting with you guys.



Your DM is gonna get pissy. Mine would. He's such a jerk sometimes. Teehee. (If you are reading this, I love and miss you dear.)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is normally fine. I like it when men highlight their hair. I think it looks cool. My brother used to frost the tips of his hair. It always looked nice. Frosting just gives it that sunkissed look. Especially if it is short hair.



Big guys like Fru and I tend to look funny with highlights and frosting I think. When I got my hair cut last time she suggested highlights.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Big guys like Fru and I tend to look funny with highlights and frosting I think. When I got my hair cut last time she suggested highlights.



It gives depth to hair and you can get away with not doing it all that often unlike whole head hair coloring. They even have the kits that are really easy to use that you can buy in the grocery store.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Your DM is gonna get pissy. Mine would. He's such a jerk sometimes. Teehee. (If you are reading this, I love and miss you dear.)



He's clueless. He might get pissy but I doubt it would be too bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is normally fine. I like it when men highlight their hair. I think it looks cool. My brother used to frost the tips of his hair. It always looked nice. Frosting just gives it that sunkissed look. Especially if it is short hair.



I've let my hair grow out long anyway. I haven't got it cut in over a year. I already have a short ponytail. Everyone is telling me how much they like the 'new' look.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

My sister recently got her hair done. She is a natural brunette. She got gold highlights. It is something else. I happen to like it a lot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's clueless. He might get pissy but I doubt it would be too bad.



A clueless DM isn't a very good DM in my experience.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've let my hair grow out long anyway. I haven't got it cut in over a year. I already have a short ponytail. Everyone is telling me how much they like the 'new' look.



I've seen pics with the short hair. Post pics with the long hair.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A clueless DM isn't a very good DM in my experience.



He's not really clueless. He's not the best DM but he's fun.


----------



## Aurora

Fun is the important part!

Later hive. I am off to the beach in a bit to let Kylee play in the sand!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've seen pics with the short hair. Post pics with the long hair.



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fun is the important part!
> 
> Later hive. I am off to the beach in a bit to let Kylee play in the sand!




Have a good time. Don't pick up any surfer dudes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Page 160 for me.



 You're on 50 posts/page, I'm guessing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you are aware that the bonus material from the Martinis & Medicine collection will be available separately and bundled with Goodbaye, Farewell & Amen? It comes out in May.



Nope!

Where do you get your MASH DVD news? I'm still hoping they'll make some more of Martinis & Medicine--what's Goodbye, Farewell & Amen?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nope!
> 
> Where do you get your MASH DVD news? I'm still hoping they'll make some more of Martinis & Medicine--what's Goodbye, Farewell & Amen?



I get my TV show dvd news from TVshowsonDVD.com

Goodbye, Farewell & Amen is a three disc set that includes the two bonus discs that were included with the Martinis & Medicine collection, plus the finale episode of same name. It is available for pre-order through Amazon.com.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> and the 7 dwarves in Snow White-
> 
> I owe I owe
> Off to work I go




Story of our lives....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Argh!    Doesn't anyone remember the abilities of the myconid?!
> 
> One of the many things their spores are able to do is animate corpses. They are not technically undead as such either, which gives clerics are mighty puzzle at times....




As if the whole turn undead bit isn't the major suck. You get past a certain point and undead have too many HD to affect. Then you just blast them with Searing Light. And whock them with maces. Does more to them than trying to tell them to go to hell.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

bento said:
			
		

> How's the weekend so far?
> 
> I've already seen TMNT with my son and posted a review over in the Media section.
> 
> Now we're hanging out at home, I'm watching NASCAR and he's playing with his turtle toys.
> 
> And you?




Friday: Went to see Daughtry in concert.

Saturday: Went to the Charlotte Bobcats basketball game.

Sunday (Today): Went to church. Then came home and took a nap.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I saw a guy with a sign saying "Free TMNT tickets." I think they don't expect it to be very good.




Some guy from the Orlando paper said it sucks. Betcha he said the same about the prior ones..... May see it at some point or get it on DVD. 

Still want to get to see 300. But may not until it, too, hits DVD....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> The last 2 pages were boring. We need DRAMA and SUSPENSE in the hive! Look alive people!




ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Aeson

My DM never heard of Sailor Moon. I was looking for a pic of a Sailor Scout and found this.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz....



Do we bore you, Madam?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My DM never heard of Sailor Moon. I was looking for a pic of a Sailor Scout and found this.
> 
> <snip>



Me-OW!


----------



## Aeson

It was so nice Fru made a double post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was so nice Fru made a double post.



Accidental. Deleted double post. I hit a lag in my connection.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I am really beginning to develop a complex here.  Where is everyone?  Why is it when I'm not on there are about 4-5 people here.  I come on and it drops to 2 then I leave and it returns to 4-5?
> 
> Did I PO folks here somehow?  oye.




Nope. At that time, I was at church.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Accidental. Deleted double post. I hit a lag in my connection.



I noticed. I can't delete posts. I wanna delete a post.


----------



## Aeson

This is in the Firefox smilie addon. I had to share.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is in the Firefox smilie addon. I had to share.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, this makes my 7th post in a row so I am gonna go now. LOL
> 
> Hey Darth, are you going to the NC gameday? Looks like DShai and I are more than likely going to make it so long as the finances are there. Well, that and if we can get a sitter. Since I am gonna be 38 weeks pregnant at GenCon we figured we'd try to go to this the NC gameday since we won't be able to go to the Con. I had even considered DragonCon this year but I am not dragging a newborn to a Con. LOL So that got taken out of the picture too.




Posting like me, I see....   

I'm gonna try to make it. Need to put in the request off from work for it. Dunno yet if I'm gonna do both days...  would require me getting a room as Raleigh is 2 hours away for me. 

Dragoncon would be a bit much for a newborn, even though they do offer sitting services for the price of a badge membership.... Maybe next year. It's a huge con that caters to more than just gaming, unlike Gencon. I'd like to be able to make it to Gencon since I can crash at a friend's house.... but it's too close to Dragoncon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, unless you're a teacher, that agegroup is off limits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bront said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Clergy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially Catholic clergy since, IIRC, they're forced to be celibate and all that.... which brings out the worse when you're trying to suppress male urges.   Probably lots of pervs to be found there....
> 
> <--is not Catholic
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> How pathetic am I? I'm playing D&D and in the middle of combat. I'm here chatting with you guys.





Combat must be really going sloooooooooowwww.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've let my hair grow out long anyway. I haven't got it cut in over a year. I already have a short ponytail. Everyone is telling me how much they like the 'new' look.




I used to have a ponytail (more like a rattail as it was the part of my hair I couldn't see when I'd cut it myself) but a couple of years ago, right before Dragoncon, I got it cut off. Been sick of it and finally said to hell with it, went to Fantastic Sams and got it cut. Freaked my boss that I had at the time out... not to mention others at work and our gaming group....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do we bore you, Madam?




Nope. Just channelling my inner smartass.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Combat must be really going sloooooooooowwww.....



not really. I just didn't pay attention until it was my turn.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Just channelling my inner smartass.



It's nice to know you have one. Now it's time to stop channeling.


----------



## Wereserpent

The Galeros' are a true warrior race, don't underestimate us!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> The Galeros' are a true warrior race, don't underestimate us!



How could we?


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Combat must be really going sloooooooooowwww.....




I was in a game like that once.  The problem was that the DM was putting us against too many opponents, so we decided to hire some henchmen because we were having too much trouble.  So after a bit and we were finally making some decent progress, the DM decided to add more creatures.  After that, we were getting beaten down again, so we decided that the only thing we could do was hire more henchmen.  It got to the point where the three of us finished our turns in like 2 mins each max, and his took like more than a half hour for all of the creatures on the battle.

During the DMs turn, us players would browse the internet, play games, etc.  I think this lasted like one full day before we stopped the campaign.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're on 50 posts/page, I'm guessing?




Yep.  Couldn't stand it at any fewer posts.  Saw an option for like 10 posts per page.  Can you imagine the number of pages for this thread at that rate?  Would be WAY too many?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep.  Couldn't stand it at any fewer posts.  Saw an option for like 10 posts per page.  Can you imagine the number of pages for this thread at that rate?  Would be WAY too many?



nothingland is 10 per page. The pages come quick there.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> The Galeros' are a true warrior race, don't underestimate us!



I'm from Sparta. WE are true warriors.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's nice to know you have one. Now it's time to stop channeling.




Only because in less than a half hour, I'm gonna go watch The Dresden Files.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> not really. I just didn't pay attention until it was my turn.





Sometimes we don't either.... then we're trying to catch up what's just happened.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm from Sparta. WE are true warriors.



Sparta, shmarta.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, now I want to see that movie again...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sparta, shmarta.



You and me, outside.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, now I want to see that movie again...



One of the guys had a copy on his laptop. It looked like a good copy. I should have asked for it while he had the laptop out.


----------



## bento

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep, and I got married on April Fools too. I am the only granchild that has never had their B-day forgotten.   I like my B-day. It is fun. Of course, my mom didn't appreciate that it took the neighbor 30 min to convince my dad that my mom _REALLY_ had gone to the hospital to have the baby.




I so wanted our first born on April 1, but we had to settle for March 31st.  Which is also cool, as her brother's b-day is September 30.  They are exactly 3 years and 6 months apart, so we celebrate both birthdays and half-birthdays in our house.

For those of you who are accountants, you'll also notice that my kids with b-days on the last day of many company's fiscal quarters!


----------



## bento

Aeson said:
			
		

> How pathetic am I? I'm playing D&D and in the middle of combat. I'm here chatting with you guys.





Get a life!


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> Get a life!



No hock, Sherlock.


----------



## Aeson

bento said:
			
		

> I so wanted our first born on April 1, but we had to settle for March 31st.  Which is also cool, as her brother's b-day is September 30.  They are exactly 3 years and 6 months apart, so we celebrate both birthdays and half-birthdays in our house.
> 
> For those of you who are accountants, you'll also notice that my kids with b-days on the last day of many company's fiscal quarters!



My birthday is one month, one day and one year before my sister. We often celebrated birthdays at the same time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You and me, outside.



<steps outside>

Waits for Aeson.....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <steps outside>
> 
> Waits for Aeson.....



Run in fear. I will cut you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I get my TV show dvd news from TVshowsonDVD.com
> 
> Goodbye, Farewell & Amen is a three disc set that includes the two bonus discs that were included with the Martinis & Medicine collection, plus the finale episode of same name. It is available for pre-order through Amazon.com.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, was looking at the TVshowsonDvd.com and I saw that in like May the 8th season of Everyone Loves Raymond is coming out.  I couldn't believe that such a horrible show managed to last for 8 entire seasons.  Ick.

I don't think there was a single character in that show who didn't annoy the heck out of me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, was looking at the TVshowsonDvd.com and I saw that in like May the 8th season of Everyone Loves Raymond is coming out.  I couldn't believe that such a horrible show managed to last for 8 entire seasons.  Ick.
> 
> I don't think there was a single character in that show who didn't annoy the heck out of me.



 I didn't like it, but for some reason it was immensely popular.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't like it, but for some reason it was immensely popular.




I never understood why.  Never have been able to speak with anyone who liked it so I could have them explain what about it they liked.


----------



## Aurora

I liked it. Not all the time, but some of the time. I didn't like it well enough to watch it regularly or even TIVO it, but if there was nothing else on I would watch an episode or two here and there. I like his comedy. Or perhaps I should say I understand it. It is based on families, inlaws etc. I wouldn't think that unmarried people or even newlyweds would find it as funny as those of us with a few years of marriage under our belt  The Father cracked me up a lot of the time. Most of the time Ray was just annoying (he was prolly my least favorite main character), but I always found it funny when he would do something truly stupid and Deborah would get mad at him. They would have to put me in the looney bin if I had inlaws like that, that moved in across the street.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm.  Is it just me or does the Soundtrack of Movies/Anime never sound as good when you're listening to the music on CD without the Movie/Anime?

Listening to the 300 soundtrack and while I thought the music rocked during the movie, without the action and the visuals, it just doesn't have the same effect and almost sounds bland.


----------



## megamania

Smoke clears.... Damn!   I had blanks.   Good to be ignored.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Smoke clears.... Damn!   I had blanks.   Good to be ignored.



We didn't ignore. We're pacifist and don't shoot back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Run in fear. I will cut you.



Your chainsaw is no match for my lightsaber.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, was looking at the TVshowsonDvd.com and I saw that in like May the 8th season of Everyone Loves Raymond is coming out.  I couldn't believe that such a horrible show managed to last for 8 entire seasons.  Ick.



My parents love the show and my grandfather is obsessed with it, because he thinks the producers are parodying his life.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Your chainsaw is no match for my lightsaber.



I'm a duel wielder.


----------



## Aurora

Slow day today in the hive.


----------



## Aeson

I think there is a full moon out somewhere. I had 3 crazy cusomters in a row today. It was annoying.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Slow day today in the hive.



Recovering from the explosive weekend.


----------



## Aeson

How are things in San Deigo?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a duel wielder.



A chainsaw would be considered a 2 handed weapon. Unless you cut off your hand and do the Ash thing. Then maybe after you start the chainsaw you could quick draw your light saber. I would think you would have to take some type of weapon fcous and perhaps finesse in order to not take penalties though. Would the chain saw be an exotic weapon? At first glance you might think the light saber would be as well, but I don't think so. You would wield it the same as a reg sword. The crit would be the great part of wielding the light saber  




Disclaimer: I have no idea what I am talking about. Have a nice day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How are things in San Deigo?




I wouldn't know; I live in Minneapolis.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> A chainsaw would be considered a 2 handed weapon. Unless you cut off your hand and do the Ash thing. Then maybe after you start the chainsaw you could quick draw your light saber. I would think you would have to take some type of weapon fcous and perhaps finesse in order to not take penalties though. Would the chain saw be an exotic weapon? At first glance you might think the light saber would be as well, but I don't think so. You would wield it the same as a reg sword. The crit would be the great part of wielding the light saber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no idea what I am talking about. Have a nice day.



Most lightsabers are duel wield as well. Leather Face could wield a chainsaw one handed. He flailed it around like it was a dead chicken but he did it. 

I wouldn't have to cut my hand off. I can have an attachment that fits over the hand and arm to connect it to. 

If I were like Ash, I'd be more sexy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How are things in San Deigo?




Good. Only okay weather though. No adding to my tan again before I leave = I don't have one. LOL We'll heat up the spa and get Kylee in there to swim one more time before we leave though. Went to In & Out Burger for lunch. I love that place. No heat lamps. No microwaves. All fresh food, never frozen, and they cut their own potatoes for fries daily. Yum. 

I went to the scrapbooking store today and Kylee pitched a fit because she was tired so we left with me managing to only spend $24. That is pretty good for me. Dshai would be happy. I am sure he would rather me pick up another less expensive hobby to replace scrapbooking. Like maybe doing crack. That would be less expensive. ROFL


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know; I live in Minneapolis.



I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Aurora

I am using totally wrong words in the place of others and having to go back and edit. Maybe I am more tired than I thought. I should have taken a longer nap.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good. Only okay weather though. No adding to my tan again before I leave = I don't have one. LOL We'll heat up the spa and get Kylee in there to swim one more time before we leave though. Went to In & Out Burger for lunch. I love that place. No heat lamps. No microwaves. All fresh food, never frozen, and they cut their own potatoes for fries daily. Yum.
> 
> I went to the scrapbooking store today and Kylee pitched a fit because she was tired so we left with me managing to only spend $24. That is pretty good for me. Dshai would be happy. I am sure he would rather me pick up another less expensive hobby to replace scrapbooking. Like maybe doing crack. That would be less expensive. ROFL




I hear about In & Out but I'm a little too far away to actually try one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am using totally wrong words in the place of others and having to go back and edit. Maybe I am more tired than I thought. I should have taken a longer nap.



It's ok. I was going to cover for you in my reply.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking to you.




Haha.  I know.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Haha.  I know.



How are things in Minneapolis? Why do you have to live in a place with a name so hard to spell?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How are things in Minneapolis? Why do you have to live in a place with a name so hard to spell?




It's easy to spell.. for me.  

Nice and warm.  Starting to feel a little like summer.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's easy to spell.. for me.
> 
> Nice and warm.  Starting to feel a little like summer.



You live there. It should be easy. 

It was 87 yesterday. It wasn't nearly that high today. I'm ready for winter to come back.


----------



## Aurora

It is in the high 60's here. It's one of my favorite kinds of weather so long as the sun is shining.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is in the high 60's here. It's one of my favorite kinds of weather so long as the sun is shining.



I'd go for the lower 60's but I bet it's nice there.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

When its in the '60's, I wear a tight fitting suit and a thin tie... 

When its in the '70's, I break out the flares and platforms and let my 'fro grow bro.

In the '80's, I'll don a knit tie, wraparound shades, and wear lots of pastels...without socks.

And we all know that the '90's demand flannel.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My parents love the show and my grandfather is obsessed with it, because he thinks the producers are parodying his life.





I had a coworker say the same thing about Married With Children.....


----------



## bento

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I had a coworker say the same thing about Married With Children.....




I "got" MWC before I was mwc for the hip irony of youth being over.

Everyone Loves Raymond is just mean.  If I wanted yelling in my quality TV I'd watch All in the Family instead.


----------



## Aurora

bento said:
			
		

> I "got" MWC before I was mwc for the hip irony of youth being over.
> 
> Everyone Loves Raymond is just mean.  If I wanted yelling in my quality TV I'd watch All in the Family instead.




Carrol O'Conner was such a fantastic actor. It is too bad most people only remember him for his role as the dad in All in the Family. My dad watched that show when I was a kid.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

My favorite Carrol O'Connor line of all time was actually delivered on "In the Heat of the Night."

When a criminal holed up in a barn comes out shooting, one of the many cops surrounding the place wounds him with a well-placed shot.

Not learning his lesson, he gets up and continues firing, which lead the Sherriff (O'Connor) to grimace and say: "Awwwww, would you lookithat!  Somebody put another round in that big fat ass!"

Hilarity!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Carrol O'Conner was such a fantastic actor. It is too bad most people only remember him for his role as the dad in All in the Family. My dad watched that show when I was a kid.



I didn't care much for In the Heat of the Night but my parents did. I liked Carrol O'Conner enough to watch it sometimes. All in the Family was comedy genius.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Older show... about veitnam war... was the most watch show of all time at one point...




Actually about the Korean war....  :\

Edit: As Fru already pointed out. Nuts - beaten to the punch without even knowing it was thrown three days ago.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm an admin there if it makes you feel any better about it.
> 
> It's a different place, and nicer for OT, in my opinion.




Btw Bront ... it is fabulous to see you posting in the off topic forum here in EW again. 

Drat! I still don't remember whether or no you are married by now....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

But I DO remember the nice pic you showed some time back of you and the intended at the Ren Faire I think....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Big guys like Fru and I tend to look funny with highlights and frosting I think. When I got my hair cut last time she suggested highlights.




Now this is a strange direction for the posting to take....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've let my hair grow out long anyway. I haven't got it cut in over a year. I already have a short ponytail. Everyone is telling me how much they like the 'new' look.




HAH! I haven't cut my hair and beard in over 17 years!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is in the Firefox smilie addon. I had to share.




awwww ....


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> The Galeros' are a true warrior race, don't underestimate us!




Except when you mention something about not liking Dragonlance. Then again, that could be a strategic retreat?

Okay, okay ... the fungus is shutting up and letting the whole thing be.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> A chainsaw would be considered a 2 handed weapon. Unless you cut off your hand and do the Ash thing. Then maybe after you start the chainsaw you could quick draw your light saber. I would think you would have to take some type of weapon fcous and perhaps finesse in order to not take penalties though. Would the chain saw be an exotic weapon? At first glance you might think the light saber would be as well, but I don't think so. You would wield it the same as a reg sword. The crit would be the great part of wielding the light saber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no idea what I am talking about. Have a nice day.




two handed?    what about General Grievous wielding four at a time?!

 

[Ducks to avoid the chair hurled at him by Aurora]


----------



## Mycanid

Kay hivers ... signing off to go and take care of some things. On the road again!

Who was that masked fungus anyway?


----------



## Dog Moon

You were masked?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw Bront ... it is fabulous to see you posting in the off topic forum here in EW again.
> 
> Drat! I still don't remember whether or no you are married by now....  :\



Yep. He's hitched.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HAH! I haven't cut my hair and beard in over 17 years!



A bearded fungus?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now this is a strange direction for the posting to take....



You never know where the hivemind will take you.


----------



## Angcuru

Aeson said:
			
		

> You never know where the hivemind will take you.



QFT.  I've lost many an hour to the Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Angcuru said:
			
		

> QFT.  I've lost many an hour to the Hive.



I think I lost a month to the hive once.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> A bearded fungus?




Of course! Never heard of the bearded varieties?!  

Possibly the most famous is the hedgehog mushroom: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hericium_erinaceus Is an entry in detail about "bearded" mushrooms.

Enjoy!   

And yes DM - masked ... you will remember that in my mammalian form it is quite conducive to wearing a mask....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I lost a month to the hive once.



Actually I think that was the time I was caught in a layer of subspace that had a temporal anomaly.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I think that was the time I was caught in a layer of subspace that had a temporal anomaly.



Nope. It was your closet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. It was your closet.



No, it wasn't. I remember that much, because I know that I was nowhere near my house at the time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually about the Korean war....  :\
> 
> Edit: As Fru already pointed out. Nuts - beaten to the punch without even knowing it was thrown three days ago.




It was set during the Korean War but it's blatantly obvious that it was aimed at Vietnam. Especially the years it ran during the Vietnam War.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> two handed?    what about General Grievous wielding four at a time?!
> 
> 
> 
> [Ducks to avoid the chair hurled at him by Aurora]




But then he got took down by a mere blaster in the end... So much for "Mr Badass"......


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I lost a month to the hive once.



 Where did it go? If I were month, I'd want to go to Paris or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Where did it go? If I were month, I'd want to go to Paris or something.



Most likely flushed away by a temporal anomaly.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

I got jack biked.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I got jack biked.



  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I got jack biked.




Wouldn't that be bike jacked?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon, Who is the girl in your avatar? It never struck me before to ask, but curiosity just struck.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dog Moon, Who is the girl in your avatar? It never struck me before to ask, but curiosity just struck.




It's an artist's rendering of Rei Ayanami from Neon Genesis: Evangelion, an anime.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dog Moon, Who is the girl in your avatar? It never struck me before to ask, but curiosity just struck.




IT IS TEH REI ZOMG+!!!!!1111!!!1!!!!1


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's an artist's rendering of Rei Ayanami from Neon Genesis: Evangelion, an anime.



Interesting, I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> IT IS TEH REI ZOMG+!!!!!1111!!!1!!!!1



You have a touch of the silly today, don't you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Special Beam Cannon Fire!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You okay Galeros? I hope this is just another spaz. If it becomes a tick you might have to get it removed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You okay Galeros? I hope this is just another spaz. If it becomes a tick you might have to get it removed.




You won't survive this time!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> You won't survive this time!



Huh?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You okay Galeros? I hope this is just another spaz. If it becomes a tick you might have to get it removed.




And don't forget to burn it when it's been removed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Huh?





Prepare to witness the absolute terror of perfection!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Prepare to witness the absolute terror of perfection!



Your regularly sheduled Galeros has been interrupted and replaced with a Dalek!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And don't forget to burn it when it's been removed.



And don't try to push the blood back in, it'll only inflate the head.Them ticks have the bellies of a frikin' wineskin!


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Your regularly sheduled Galeros has been interrupted and replaced with a Dalek!




Time to end this once and for all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Time to end this once and for all!



If you insist.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Prepare to witness the absolute terror of perfection!




Prepare to witness the full power of this operational battle station!


----------



## Steve Jung

Angcuru said:
			
		

> QFT.  I've lost many an hour to the Hive.



Hey Angcuru. Where the heck have you been, man?


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey Angcuru. Where the heck have you been, man?



Lost in the hive.


----------



## Steve Jung

We're not lost, merely exploring uncharted terrain.


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> We're not lost, merely exploring uncharted terrain.



Did you meet a virgin?


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Did you meet a virgin?




No.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

>



Is it really that funny?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is it really that funny?



Life is really that funny.  The fact I do stupid stuff yet my friends still like me is funny.


----------



## jonesy

This thread is a massive hallucination. None of it actually exists. I just think that you all think that all of it does. Just like I think that I'm replying to a thread now, but actually I'm sitting on top of my roof shouting at the birds. Who are also hallucinations. Or at least that's what I think. I think. Oh look, what's this button do...


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:
			
		

> This thread is a massive hallucination. None of it actually exists. I just think that you all think that all of it does. Just like I think that I'm replying to a thread now, but actually I'm sitting on top of my roof shouting at the birds. Who are also hallucinations. Or at least that's what I think. I think. Oh look, what's this button do...



D00d, that's some good stuff you're smoking. Can I get some?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:
			
		

> D00d, that's some good stuff you're smoking. Can I get some?



Smoking? A mo' king? The king of amore? Lovely. Can't have any, you. My preciousness. Not for share. Or a share. Sharing caring airing lair'ing. Tony Blair'ing. Tony Basil. That's some basil, in the stew you cooked and took edified and ratified to all the little bits and pieces in the nieces marble halls. Marble walls do shine so bright, but nothing shines like funny money. Which doesn't. But I wouldn't know. Or would I? You tell me. Fail me, do not. Take it, go on, you know it's what you want. Not. For what is a want for want of a nut?


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> D00d, that's some good stuff you're smoking. Can I get some?




No.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:
			
		

> Smoking? A mo' king? The king of amore? Lovely. Can't have any, you. My preciousness. Not for share. Or a share. Sharing caring airing lair'ing. Tony Blair'ing. Tony Basil. That's some basil, in the stew you cooked and took edified and ratified to all the little bits and pieces in the nieces marble halls. Marble walls do shine so bright, but nothing shines like funny money. Which doesn't. But I wouldn't know. Or would I? You tell me. Fail me, do not. Take it, go on, you know it's what you want. Not. For what is a want for want of a nut?




I think you're a Galeros alt.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> No.



Ha. This proves my theory.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you're a Galeros alt.



No, *I'm* Spartacus!  

I'd say that's the weirdest alt I have been called, but it's really not. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ha. This proves my theory.



Only Aeson would make a claim that Jonesy is a Galeros alt. So, you must be a Jonesy alt; whhich propagates my theory that all three are of the mind of Galeros.


----------



## jonesy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only Aeson would make a claim that Jonesy is a Galeros alt. So, you must be a Jonesy alt; whhich propagates my theory that all three are of the mind of Galeros.



Aah, but my join date is earlier which would then make them *my* alts. _Diabolical, but cute laughter_.


----------



## Aeson

This could be fun. Is there drama with jonesy and Galeros?


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:
			
		

> This could be fun. Is there drama with jonesy and Galeros?



To. Be. Continued.

Join us next week when your favourite tri-polar weirdo tries to fly a hippo through seventy feet of frog legs while singing the national anthem of Singapore from a see-through book made of marshmellows.


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:
			
		

> To. Be. Continued.
> 
> Join us next week when your favourite tri-polar weirdo tries to fly a hippo through seventy feet of frog legs while singing the national anthem of Singapore from a see-through book made of marshmellows.



Me thinks I might like you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Aah, but my join date is earlier which would then make them *my* alts.



Right, and you see me sitting in that old chair, smoking a cigar without a care.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me thinks I might like you.



A-HA! Further proof!


----------



## jonesy

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A-HA! Further proof!



You really think that I would like me?  



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right, and you see me sitting in that old chair, smoking a cigar without a care.



...In one corner of the house there is a small window which is slightly ajar.

>open window
With great effort, you open the the window far enought to allow entry.

>go through window
You are in the kitchen of the white house.

>w
You are in the living room. There is something sitting in an old chair, smoking a cigar without a care. You are about to be eaten by a Grue.

>hi Frukathka
"Greetings!" the thing says and raises the other hand. There is a glass of very old wine in it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> >hi Frukathka
> "Greetings!" the thing says and raises the other hand. There is a glass of very old wine in it.




<swipe wine and glug int>


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> D00d, that's some good stuff you're smoking. Can I get some?



 I don't think you want any. Sounds dangerous.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't think you want any. Sounds dangerous.



You just want to keep it all for your clones.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

quiet day or the hive...


----------



## Wereserpent

Big Bang Attack!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Big Bang Attack!



Antimatter explosion!


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Antimatter explosion!




X100 Big Bang Kamehameha!

..............

Frukathka is no longer with us.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> quiet day or the hive...



Queen Aurora returns from her vacation in the Enchanted Kingdom tonight. If she comes to the Hivemind she will be very disappointed in the lack of activity.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you meet a virgin?



  Grrr.


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Grrr.



I'll take that as a no. Better luck next time.





I keed I keed.


----------



## Steve Jung

Why I oughta. *shakes fist*


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Why I oughta. *shakes fist*



You oughta *shakes fist*? Looks like you do it very well.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I kneed I kneed.



That's kind of a doughy answer...


----------



## jonesy

Bront said:
			
		

> That's kind of a doughy answer...



Doughy? So put it in an oven, and make it grow to something with more substance.


----------



## Bront

jonesy said:
			
		

> Doughy? So put it in an oven, and make it grow to something with more substance.



That has the potential to be a half-baked idea.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Queen Aurora returns from her vacation in the Enchanted Kingdom tonight. If she comes to the Hivemind she will be very disappointed in the lack of activity.




As for me, I'm sick.    Little bitty runny nose is just a minor annoyance compared to the horrible coughing and pain in my lungs.

Ug, I hate getting sick.


----------



## Dog Moon

Where'd everyone go?  Don't worry guys, it's not contagious through the computer!


----------



## bento

Just lurking around.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Where'd everyone go?  Don't worry guys, it's not contagious through the computer!



 You've got cooties!


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You've got cooties!




I'm not a girl!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> That's kind of a doughy answer...




booo ...


----------



## Mycanid

How are my fellow hivers today today?


----------



## Mycanid

Ohh!   

<SMACK!>

There goes my BASEBALL cap!   

It's gone, gone, gone, gone ....

OWWWW!   

I can't get it back.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew!

[Recovers from his temporary dementia]

As I was saying....


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> As for me, I'm sick.    Little bitty runny nose is just a minor annoyance compared to the horrible coughing and pain in my lungs.
> 
> Ug, I hate getting sick.



Poor Baby. Feel better soon.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm not a girl!



You're not? I take back my sympathy.


----------



## jonesy

Nothing is as nothing was,
everything keeps changing thus,
is this what we do all day,
throwing arguments astray,
I am but a piece of you,
you are just a piece of we,
everything goes round and round,
I am all the things unbound,
look inside my brain and weep,
at the things you'll never need,
marvelous and frivolous,
crazy, sane, and off the wall,
but is that really what it is,
maybe all you see is mist,
shrouded in a veil just forged,
to keep you getting secrets forth,
unraveling the great foray,
of what it really does pertain,
this is me and that is you,
let us just do what we do.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Where'd everyone go?  Don't worry guys, it's not contagious through the computer!



That's what the girl I was cybering with said. I've got a rash like you would not believe.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How are my fellow hivers today today?



I'm good. I have an Aspect of Tiamat. Life is sweet.


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Nothing is as nothing was,
> everything keeps changing thus,
> is this what we do all day,
> throwing arguments astray,
> I am but a piece of you,
> you are just a piece of we,
> everything goes round and round,
> I am all the things unbound,
> look inside my brain and weep,
> at the things you'll never need,
> marvelous and frivolous,
> crazy, sane, and off the wall,
> but is that really what it is,
> maybe all you see is mist,
> shrouded in a veil just forged,
> to keep you getting secrets forth,
> unraveling the great foray,
> of what it really does pertain,
> this is me and that is you,
> let us just do what we do.




Ahhh ... a poetic Finn. 

Ya know, I think Finland is one of the most beautiful countries I have ever visited.

I'm not sure if this was inspired by the Kalevala or not though  :\  ... hmm ... I may have to take another look at my copy when I get home.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm good. I have an Aspect of Tiamat. Life is sweet.




You have an ... err ...   

Well, if it makes you happy!


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this was inspired by the Kalevala or not though...



If it was it was totally subconscious because while I did in fact read Kalevala last week once again the poem was totally improvised just now.

Probably not though 'cause I don't think there's anything close to that there.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You have an ... err ...
> 
> Well, if it makes you happy!



The miniature. from the War of the Dragon Queen set.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Queen Aurora returns from her vacation in the Enchanted Kingdom tonight. If she comes to the Hivemind she will be very disappointed in the lack of activity.





....and....?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ....and....?



She will be very very cross with you.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The miniature. from the War of the Dragon Queen set.




I figured it was something like that ... but ... one never knows, after all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> The miniature. from the War of the Dragon Queen set.



 Is that what you call it?

Your "aspect."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

I'm back from Canada


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that what you call it?
> 
> Your "aspect."




...............................
...............................
...............................


----------



## Aeson

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm back from Canada



Dodging the draft?


----------



## Mycanid

Plenty of drafts in Canada Aeson ... it gets cold up there!   

OTOH ....

I'm thinking of developing a thread in here dedicated to developing a "mushroom picking ethic" for the northern hemisphere. Any ideas for how to begin? I have some wonderful passages from David Arora to begin with.

On other fronts ....

It may be that I will be given a "hand-me-down" T60 laptop!?    Core Duo 2 2.0 ghz machine with 1gb RAM and such. A battery life machine, not a gaming machine, which will fit the bill quite nicely for me.

Here's hoping! [crosses fingers]


----------



## Mycanid

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm back from Canada




Friend of mine just got back from Paris.

He was visiting the parasites....   

BA DUM BUM!

CHUNG!!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> ...............................
> ...............................
> ...............................



 You?! Silenced?!


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... I will stop now.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You?! Silenced?!




Hiya JDVN1  We cross-posted. Rare for us it seems....


----------



## Mycanid

okay ... signing off. C'yall later!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya JDVN1  We cross-posted. Rare for us it seems....



 It is rare! ... And off you go. 

C'ya!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dodging the draft?




Nope, I went to a Filk Convention in Toronto


----------



## Dog Moon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Nope, I went to a Filk Convention in Toronto




What's a Filk?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What's a Filk?




Science fiction folk music is the "simple answer". 

For a music sample _Last Run_ by Gwen Knighton

More of her work can be found at http://gwenknighton.com


----------



## Aeson

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Nope, I went to a Filk Convention in Toronto



They have entire conventions for Filk?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> As for me, I'm sick.    Little bitty runny nose is just a minor annoyance compared to the horrible coughing and pain in my lungs.
> 
> Ug, I hate getting sick.



I am sick too DM.  

Our second flight home was a nightmare. I will never EVER fly out of JFK again. I will never move to New York if it means that I will have to fly out of JFK. That place is a madhouse run by idiots. 

On our landing in JFK and then in Columbus, my ears hurt so freaking bad I almost burst into tears both times and thought I might black out from the pain. Having sinus problems and airplanes just DO NOT mix. I went to the doctor today and he said my sinuses are so swollen, they are swollen shut. Plus, I have a thick drainage and junk in my bronchial tubes. My ears still have not popped from the trip so I feel like they are underwater. Doctor says they probably aren't going to pop anytime soon. So, I am spending all day going "Can you speak up. I can't hear you." *rolls eyes* 
Soon as the antibiotics kick in though and they open, I am probably going to be miserable.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ....and....?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Friend of mine just got back from Paris.
> 
> He was visiting the parasites....
> 
> BA DUM BUM!
> 
> CHUNG!!!!




And here we thought he was sluttin' around with Paris Hilton.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am sick too DM.
> 
> Our second flight home was a nightmare. I will never EVER fly out of JFK again. I will never move to New York if it means that I will have to fly out of JFK. That place is a madhouse run by idiots.
> 
> On our landing in JFK and then in Columbus, my ears hurt so freaking bad I almost burst into tears both times and thought I might black out from the pain. Having sinus problems and airplanes just DO NOT mix. I went to the doctor today and he said my sinuses are so swollen, they are swollen shut. Plus, I have a thick drainage and junk in my bronchial tubes. My ears still have not popped from the trip so I feel like they are underwater. Doctor says they probably aren't going to pop anytime soon. So, I am spending all day going "Can you speak up. I can't hear you." *rolls eyes*
> oon as the antibiotics kick in though and they open, I am probably going to be miserable.




A friend of mine was telling me the same thing.  And he nearly had bronchitis and then had to hop on a plane to Michigan Monday for his work.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> They have entire conventions for Filk?




Each year there are 5 filk conventions in the U.S., 1 in Canada, 1 in England, and 1 in Germany (and next year there will be a brand new one in Seattle).

One of the best parts of a Filk Con is the Auction

Here is a typical auction moment where the "Filk Wenches" are trying to convince someone to raise his bid, on the songbook.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm back from Canada



About time.  Get back on my forums


----------



## Aurora

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> One of the best parts of a Filk Con is the Auction
> 
> Here is a typical auction moment where the "Filk Wenches" are trying to convince someone to raise his bid, on the songbook.




So THAAAAAAAT'S why you like to go.


----------



## megamania

allo hive


----------



## megamania

it is sooooo quiet.........


----------



## Aurora

Now It's Not!


----------



## Aurora

*Aurora twiddles her thumbs for a minute (because she can't whistle) waiting for a retort from Mega, but not getting one, decides to go to bed.*


----------



## Bront

Wimp


----------



## Aurora

I'm supposed to sleep. I'm pregnant. 

Damnit, now I am really going to bed.


----------



## Bront

Bah, lame excuse


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aurora said:
			
		

> So THAAAAAAAT'S why you like to go.



I'm there for the music. 

The beautiful ladies are just a bonus.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What's a Filk?




Sounds dirty!

Anyway I once grabbed a kitty and bit its head off!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am sick too DM.
> 
> Our second flight home was a nightmare. I will never EVER fly out of JFK again. I will never move to New York if it means that I will have to fly out of JFK. That place is a madhouse run by idiots.
> 
> On our landing in JFK and then in Columbus, my ears hurt so freaking bad I almost burst into tears both times and thought I might black out from the pain. Having sinus problems and airplanes just DO NOT mix. I went to the doctor today and he said my sinuses are so swollen, they are swollen shut. Plus, I have a thick drainage and junk in my bronchial tubes. My ears still have not popped from the trip so I feel like they are underwater. Doctor says they probably aren't going to pop anytime soon. So, I am spending all day going "Can you speak up. I can't hear you." *rolls eyes*
> Soon as the antibiotics kick in though and they open, I am probably going to be miserable.



I hope you feel better soon. I've flown will ill. It's not fun. I hate the idea of your vacation ending like that. I'm glad you made it home safe and back with us in the hive. 

It's your birthday and anniversary in a couple of days. I hope you are well enough to enjoy the day.


----------



## Aeson

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm there for the music.
> 
> The beautiful ladies are just a bonus.



Sure you are. It's all about the ladies. That's why guys play music. GROUPIES!


----------



## Aeson

I'm here. It looks like the party was last night. Where was my invite?


----------



## Mycanid

Sigh ... well Aeson, looks like we both were left out again.


----------



## Mycanid

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Science fiction folk music is the "simple answer".
> 
> For a music sample _Last Run_ by Gwen Knighton
> 
> More of her work can be found at http://gwenknighton.com




Interesting ... I am listening to the mp3 link right now. I never thought about a whole genre of sci fi folk music.  :\ 

Hmm....

I am a great fan of Celtic folk music. From the sample you linked to it seems it is just this with sci fi based lyrics. Yes? Perhaps too simplistic a definition....


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sounds dirty!
> 
> Anyway I once grabbed a kitty and bit its head off!




Well ... I know it wasn't Kaboodle or Wampus, I just saw them this morning frolicking about the tulips.

Be aware though, posts like this one got a thread closed by a mod in the off topic forum just a few days ago!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora twiddles her thumbs for a minute (because she can't whistle) waiting for a retort from Mega, but not getting one, decides to go to bed.*




Sinus Valley eh? Hmm. Sure sounds like it.

I was like that when I flew to Greece in 1999. THAT was a miserable flight. But I was quite surprised that in the long run the nassssty head ache actually was a help for being able to see things during my trip I would not have otherwise been able to had I been "touristing about". I had to sit still in one spot for a few weeks, and consequently was able to see what I otherwise would have missed.  :\ 

Still ... I was not a happy puppy on the flight over.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I know it wasn't Kaboodle or Wampus, I just saw them this morning frolicking about the tulips.
> 
> Be aware though, posts like this one got a thread closed by a mod in the off topic forum just a few days ago!



I think we get a little more leeway here in the hive. I'm not sure why. I think it's because things tend not to end up in an argument.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we get a little more leeway here in the hive. I'm not sure why. I think it's because things tend not to end up in an argument.



That and they realize that Galeros is crazy! LOL He must find us boring. I think whenever we talk about things that don't interest him, he just says weird stuff to say something. So, we must be boring a lot.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Interesting ... I am listening to the mp3 link right now. I never thought about a whole genre of sci fi folk music.  :\
> 
> Hmm....
> 
> I am a great fan of Celtic folk music. From the sample you linked to it seems it is just this with sci fi based lyrics. Yes? Perhaps too simplistic a definition....




The sample I listed is a Celtic Harp Player singing about a Shadowrun character,
However there are "Filk" musicians with a broad range of styles (Folk, Rock, Jazz, Blues) who sing about a broad range of topics. 

Folk music about sci fi is the default not the definition


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That and they realize that Galeros is crazy! LOL He must find us boring. I think whenever we talk about things that don't interest him, he just says weird stuff to say something. So, we must be boring a lot.



That is an interesting idea. It makes sense.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure you are. It's all about the ladies. That's why guys play music. GROUPIES!



 I was in a band. Where are my groupies?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was in a band. Where are my groupies?



Your clones took them and are hiding them away somewhere. I thought you had a little more control over them.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your clones took them and are hiding them away somewhere. I thought you had a little more control over them.



 I said "groupies" not "enemies."

They're not the same thing.

At least, in this case.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I said "groupies" not "enemies."
> 
> They're not the same thing.
> 
> At least, in this case.



That's right. 

I have your groupies. They're all mine. MINE!!!!

Im in my houz having sex wit ur groupiez.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right.
> 
> I have your groupies. They're all mine. MINE!!!!
> 
> Im in my houz having sex wit ur groupiez.



 Now that I recall, we did have a couple of male groupies... they kept following us around... you can have them!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora twiddles her thumbs for a minute (because she can't whistle) waiting for a retort from Mega, but not getting one, decides to go to bed.*





There has been no action on this site after 12:30am in so long I generally pop in then leave.  I've kinda gotten a negative attitude about it.  I remember when that was THE time to pop in but everyone changed their times.  I'm in a fixed time slot so I am left out.


Leaves me uppity and even snotty at times.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Now that I recall, we did have a couple of male groupies... they kept following us around... you can have them!



Ok.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> There has been no action on this site after 12:30am in so long I generally pop in then leave.  I've kinda gotten a negative attitude about it.  I remember when that was THE time to pop in but everyone changed their times.  I'm in a fixed time slot so I am left out.
> 
> 
> Leaves me uppity and even snotty at times.



Buck up, Buckaroo. You can handle it. 

I don't like missing out as things happen. I'll deal with it by pouting about it. Be more of a man and don't do that.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Leaves me uppity and even snotty at times.



I've noticed 

Unfortunately with a little one and another one on the way, I need to take sleep when I can get it. The only reason I was up last night is because A) I am still partially on CA time and B) All I do is cough when I lay down and it hurts.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I've noticed
> 
> Unfortunately with a little one and another one on the way, I need to take sleep when I can get it. The only reason I was up last night is because A) I am still partially on CA time and B) All I do is cough when I lay down and it hurts.



At least you didn't go to Europe, your time would really be messed up.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you didn't go to Europe, your time would really be messed up.



I was 18 when I went to Europe so it wasn't hard for me to adjust then, probably would be now. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was 18 when I went to Europe so it wasn't hard for me to adjust then, probably would be now. LOL



I think it would be harder now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> X100 Big Bang Kamehameha!
> 
> ..............
> 
> Frukathka is no longer with us.



I'm still here.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm still here.




Poor deluded Fru...

Well, it is a Friday night and I am still procrastinating on stuff I should do!  Hooray!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Poor deluded Fru...



BAWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I was in a band. Where are my groupies?



Most pet stores carry them.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Most pet stores carry them.



Those are guppies.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAWAHAHAHAHA



Laugh it up, Fuzz ball.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm here. It looks like the party was last night. Where was my invite?



*checks*
You're not on the list.


----------



## Wereserpent

I just ate some cheesecake.  It was soooooo good.  but it was also sooooo sweet.  It hurt to eat it, but it was also really good.


----------



## Bront

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just ate some cheesecake.  It was soooooo good.  but it was also sooooo sweet.  It hurt to eat it, but it was also really good.



Friday's Cinabun Cheesecake, only Cheesecake I'll eat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Poor deluded Fru...
> 
> Well, it is a Friday night and I am still procrastinating on stuff I should do!  Hooray!



Deluded?! I ain't deluded.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> *checks*
> You're not on the list.



I wrote the f-ing list.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wrote the f-ing list.



*checks thread starter*

No, you didn't


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Deluded?! I ain't deluded.



I think they meant Diluted.


----------



## Aurora

Mmmmm I am going to eat cheesecake tomorrow.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> *checks*
> You're not on the list.




Seems I am not either. Drat.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmm I am going to eat cheesecake tomorrow.




No cheesecake for the fungus tomorrow ...  :\ 

I think I will be daring, however, and have some black lumpfish caviar!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Deluded?! I ain't deluded.




Wait a minute! I'M the one who is supposed to be deluded in here! ... I mean diluted ... I mean concluded ... I mean protruded ... I mean ... err ...   

How about we just settle for con-fuze- ed....


----------



## Mycanid

I'm going to go mind meld for a few hours. Gotta check back into the colony for a bit. [Sigh.]

Well, as you ridiculous mammals say: "'Night all."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wait a minute! I'M the one who is supposed to be deluded in here! ... I mean diluted ... I mean concluded ... I mean protruded ... I mean ... err ...
> 
> How about we just settle for con-fuze- ed....



I think it is a safe assumption that you and Megamania are frag-ment-ed.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think it is a safe assumption that you and Megamania are frag-ment-ed.



I think he's a little more fermented actualy.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Buck up, Buckaroo. You can handle it.
> 
> I don't like missing out as things happen. I'll deal with it by pouting about it. Be more of a man and don't do that.




What the Frag?!?!?

Al speaks-

"...and right then and there, he knew the freindship they had was over." spoken in context of two complete strangers annoying each other....

name that movie.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think it is a safe assumption that you and Megamania are frag-ment-ed.





Release the Hounds of Hell !!!!!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Release the Hounds of Hell !!!!!



Sorry, they're on loan to MGM.  All we have are the Weinerdogs of Hell.  Will they do?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmm I am going to eat cheesecake tomorrow.




Ha, I knew I could make Aurora hungry for cheesecake by saying I ate some!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, they're on loan to MGM.  All we have are the Weinerdogs of Hell.  Will they do?






You know.... sometimes it really sucks just to be lesser demon from hell......  so be it.... pound puppies of heck.... ATTACK!


----------



## megamania

testing.....


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ha, I knew I could make Aurora hungry for cheesecake by saying I ate some!



Part of her weekend plans. Dinner at Cheesecake Factory. You didn't have an effect on it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Part of her weekend plans. Dinner at Cheesecake Factory. You didn't have an effect on it.





AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Water Balloons!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

megamania said:
			
		

> testing.....




Did you pass?


----------



## megamania

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Did you pass?





Looks like it will work.  I am hoping to get into drawing and writing so I am going to attempt a Prince Vialiant type of daily strip here on the Storyhour section.  A lot of writing and one image each day.

I was going to do a comicbook book with a page released every third day but it took too much time and computer space.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Water Balloons!




Acid filled balloons.......  oh the colors......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Release the Hounds of Hell !!!!!



Darkness falls across the land
The midnite hour is close at hand
Creatures crawl in search of blood
To terrorize y'awl's neighbourhood
And whosoever shall be found
Without the soul for getting down
Must stand and face the hounds of hell
And rot inside a corpse's shell
The foulest stench is in the air
The funk of forty thousand years
And grizzy ghouls from every tomb
Are closing in to seal your doom
And though you fight to stay alive
Your body starts to shiver
For no mere mortal can resist
The evil of the thriller


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, they're on loan to MGM.



And SciFi has Cerebrus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Acid filled balloons.......  oh the colors......



Methane filled balloons!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just ate some cheesecake.  It was soooooo good.  but it was also sooooo sweet.  It hurt to eat it, but it was also really good.




Cheesecake is the best.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cheesecake is the best.



Triple chocolate cheesecake is better.


----------



## Aeson

Happy Birthday Aurora. Enjoy your big day. You hit 3-0.


----------



## Aeson

Darn server is a hour behind. You admins really need to catch up.


----------



## Bront

It's a daylight savings thing.  Blame someone I can't mention on Enworld.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Happy Birthday Empress Aurora!


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a daylight savings thing.  Blame someone I can't mention on Enworld.



Why can't you mention them? Does the name rhyme with Spoony Bard?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why can't you mention them? Does the name rhyme with Spoony Bard?



Loony Fart?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Loony Fart?



Moony Hard.


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy B-Day Aurora!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Darkness falls across the land
> The midnite hour is close at hand
> Creatures crawl in search of blood
> To terrorize y'awl's neighbourhood
> And whosoever shall be found
> Without the soul for getting down
> Must stand and face the hounds of hell
> And rot inside a corpse's shell
> The foulest stench is in the air
> The funk of forty thousand years
> And grizzy ghouls from every tomb
> Are closing in to seal your doom
> And though you fight to stay alive
> Your body starts to shiver
> For no mere mortal can resist
> The evil of the thriller





ahhhhhh!    rescue your children!   especially the boys!  its Michelle Jackson!


----------



## megamania

From all four fractions of my mind-  happy B-day Aurora.


----------



## Aurora

Thanks guys 

I had a full day yesterday. My husband paid for not only me but also my best friend to go to the local spa and get pampered for a few hours. Then I was whisked away to lunch with extended family at Cheesecake Factory (that one I knew about ahead of time) and then went back to my house where friends were waiting and we ate cake and ice cream. Then I was informed to go and pack up all my scrapbooking stuff and that DSHai had paid for me and 4 of my friends to go scrapbook all night. It was a full, but fun day  Today (on my actual B-day) we are going to relax and recover from yesterday. LOL


----------



## Wereserpent

Do people spend the whole day trying to trick you Aurora?


----------



## Bront

Cool, sounds like fun.

I'm off to playtest a con event


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Do people spend the whole day trying to trick you Aurora?



No. Dshai is just going to hand her the bill for everything.


----------



## Aeson

It does sound like you had a great day. I hope today is less exciting but just as good.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Do people spend the whole day trying to trick you Aurora?



No. In fact, I don't think anyone has ever tried to trick me on April Fools other than the occasional surprise party, but I consider that normal. Lots of people get those sometime in their lifespan.


----------



## Aeson

Mega has made it to CM. Welcome aboard my friend.


----------



## Aeson

You have a birthday thread at CM. I don't know who thought it was a good idea to embarrass you like that.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No. In fact, I don't think anyone has ever tried to trick me on April Fools other than the occasional surprise party, but I consider that normal. Lots of people get those sometime in their lifespan.



I guess it's because it's your birthday. That was trick enough.


----------



## megamania

ha


hah-ha


hahahahahah


its so right it isn't funny.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mega has made it to CM. Welcome aboard my friend.





now how the hell do you deduce that?


----------



## megamania

the rumors are true.  I got on CM and poked around a bit since that ius where everyone is going.  While I was there looking for you guys you were HERE instead.  My luck runs true.



By the way-  Bront- I like your avatars there.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora, Bront and I are in both places at the same time. At least most of the time. I'm glad you've come to hang out with us.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> now how the hell do you deduce that?



You told me you used the name vander to join. You posted about something that was said here. It wasn't difficult.


----------



## Aurora

You are ornery lately Mega.


----------



## megamania

I don't remember doing that.......   oh well.  yes.   Vander Stormbringer.  Kick butt psychic warrior / Fighter in full plate and Great Falchion.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are ornery lately Mega.





in CM Bront's Avatars will make me change my mood meter from Brooding to something else.


Well   as usual-  I gotta leave for work.  Wife is a mess.  Kids are unruley.  Back at midnite either here or there.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are ornery lately Mega.



I noticed. I make an innocent joke and he almost bit my head off. I think I might be missing a few hairs.


----------



## Wereserpent

Nowhere to run!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nowhere to run!



Then run to Circvs Maximvs with us.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then run to Circvs Maximvs with us.




Check out my new finishing move! Final Shine!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Check out my new finishing move! Final Shine!



Flawless Victory.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Flawless Victory.




Gee, do you think I used too much power?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Gee, do you think I used too much power?



Nope. You used too much garlic.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> No. In fact, I don't think anyone has ever tried to trick me on April Fools other than the occasional surprise party, but I consider that normal. Lots of people get those sometime in their lifespan.



I've never had a suprise party thrown for me


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> By the way-  Bront- I like your avatars there.



It's good to be an admin


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora, Bront and I are in both places at the same time. At least most of the time. I'm glad you've come to hang out with us.



I actualy spend less time here, partialy because my unread threads keep resetting every time I do, which makes the time comitment here larger (I have to go through everything).

I'm hoping that gets fixed with EWII


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> I've never had a suprise party thrown for me




Me either.  None of my friends now are really into the surprise party thing or really even the celebration of our bdays.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Me either.  None of my friends now are really into the surprise party thing or really even the celebration of our bdays.



Oh, I'd love to have one, but for some reason no one ever thinks to plan my party in advance, and it's often thrust on me to do so (Which takes a lot of the fun out of it)


----------



## Aeson

I haven't had a birthday party in awhile. I've gone out with friends a couple of times but there was no party. I never had a surprise party either.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't had a birthday party in awhile. I've gone out with friends a couple of times but there was no party. I never had a surprise party either.




Yeah, we tend to do the 'It's your birthday, so we'll each pay for one of your rounds at the bar' thing.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I've never had a suprise party thrown for me



Send me your wife's email address.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, we tend to do the 'It's your birthday, so we'll each pay for one of your rounds at the bar' thing.



If I wasn't preggers, I am sure I would have gotten the party with boos thing. (I like Margaritas- no salt please) Since I was pregnant that was a no go though and I think DSHai wanted to do something really special for my turning the big 3-0. He succeeded. 

I think I got a surprise party as a kid, and my husband threw me a surprise party for my 23rd B-day. He told me we were going to one of our local club hangouts to watch our friends' band play a practice performance with some of their new songs. WHen we got ther the band was there but so were a lot of our friends and the bar/club was decorated in Scooby Doo B-day stuff ( I love Scooby Doo). He had rented the place out for the night. Bartender, DJ and all.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't had a birthday party in awhile. I've gone out with friends a couple of times but there was no party. I never had a surprise party either.





For my 8th B-day I had a party and on my 21st B-day the people on campus insisted on a toast which I wanted nothing to do with (dry campus in the summer and I was a Summer RA)


----------



## megamania

Still having MAJOR issues trying to run on CM.  It keeps kicking me out.  Ticking me off (see Aeson....no swears.  I'm polite here) to no end.   Too bad too.   They have a comicbook section that we don't have here.   I really miss talking about comics......


----------



## megamania

I give up on CM.  That makes 5 times I have been shutdown in 30 minutes.


----------



## Aeson

What is it doing? I think others have had issues with the page reloading.


----------



## Aurora

You may need to clear your cookies or something. Or maybe just hit your computer REALLY hard. 


Disclaimer: I have no idea what I am talking about. Taking my advice is certain to only end in frustration.


----------



## Aurora

So, I had my Ultrasound this morning and found out I am having a BOY! I am very excited and so is dshai! He didn't try to hide it at all the tech was like "oh yeah, it is definitely a boy!"  Of course, I know a lady who was told she was definitely having a boy and ended up with twin girls.   I hope that is not the case. LOL


Going out of town for a few days to visit a sick relative. I'll be back on Thurs. I don't think I will have internet while I am gone, so I will see you Thursday!

Be good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I had my Ultrasound this morning and found out I am having a BOY! I am very excited and so is dshai! He didn't try to hide it at all the tech was like "oh yeah, it is definitely a boy!"



Congrats!




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Be good.



We'll try.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I had my Ultrasound this morning and found out I am having a BOY! I am very excited and so is dshai! He didn't try to hide it at all the tech was like "oh yeah, it is definitely a boy!"  Of course, I know a lady who was told she was definitely having a boy and ended up with twin girls.   I hope that is not the case. LOL



That is good news. 


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Going out of town for a few days to visit a sick relative. I'll be back on Thurs. I don't think I will have internet while I am gone, so I will see you Thursday!



 See ya when ya get back. I hope they get better soon. Where are you off to? 


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Be good.



You know me better than that.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope they get better soon. Where are you off to?




Just east of Cleveland.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just east of Cleveland.



I hope you have internet access there. It gets boring around here without you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Happy Belated Birthday, Aurora!   

Congrats on the news! ::cheer::


----------



## Steve Jung

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I had my Ultrasound this morning and found out I am having a BOY! I am very excited and so is dshai! He didn't try to hide it at all the tech was like "oh yeah, it is definitely a boy!"  Of course, I know a lady who was told she was definitely having a boy and ended up with twin girls.   I hope that is not the case. LOL



Congratulations, Aurora.


----------



## Heckler

Has it really been a day and a half and no one's posted here?

Slackers.  

And congrats to Aurora on the twin girls.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Has it really been a day and a half and no one's posted here?
> 
> Slackers.
> 
> And congrats to Aurora on the twin girls.



She might smack you for cursing her like that. I'd be careful at the next OH game day if I were you.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is it doing? I think others have had issues with the page reloading.





I go to the section about comics.  For images it links me to another site.   No prob.  I can print images or save them.  No problem.   Then I go to leave to return to the comic section and I get a "do you wish to send an error report and kicks me off the net.  I have to re-double click my icon for internet and get back on.

With that leavel of frustration, coupled with issues I have had in the past with CM loading I see a short future there.


----------



## megamania

Kaylee has a bro.  X-cellent.   My daughter loved helping to take care of Tim as a new born.  3 year difference.  They are now very close siblings which is good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Has it really been a day and a half and no one's posted here?
> 
> Slackers.
> 
> And congrats to Aurora on the twin girls.




Heh.  I been working a lot and then I JUST got into WoW. Been playing a lot, but slowly slowing down to prevent myself from becoming an addict.  The fact that there's other stuff I want to do when I get home helps.  Sometimes I can do both at the same time.  

But because of that, I haven't been on EnWorld as much lately.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Has it really been a day and a half and no one's posted here?
> 
> Slackers.
> 
> And congrats to Aurora on the twin girls.




My internet has been wacky the past day. I've been having to reset the modem several times, not to mention the comp.... Dunno how long it'll last this time....


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  I been working a lot and then I JUST got into WoW. Been playing a lot, but slowly slowing down to prevent myself from becoming an addict.  The fact that there's other stuff I want to do when I get home helps.  Sometimes I can do both at the same time.
> 
> But because of that, I haven't been on EnWorld as much lately.



 You should be able to post at EN World via WoW.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You should be able to post at EN World via WoW.



If you could post on message boards from the game no one ever stop playing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You should be able to post at EN World via WoW.




The best thing I got is connected my desktop to laptop through cord and when I move my mouse far enough to the left of my desktop, goes to my laptop.  AIM and EnWorld on my laptop, WoW on my desktop.  Snacks and drink to the side.  If only I didn't have to go to work for 8 hours every weekday.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The best thing I got is connected my desktop to laptop through cord and when I move my mouse far enough to the left of my desktop, goes to my laptop.  AIM and EnWorld on my laptop, WoW on my desktop.  Snacks and drink to the side.  If only I didn't have to go to work for 8 hours every weekday.



What about sleep and going to the bathroom? Have you forsaken those?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Aeson said:
			
		

> What about sleep and going to the bathroom? Have you forsaken those?




Actually we would rather not know


----------



## Angel Tarragon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Actually we would rather not know



Color me a tad curious.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What about sleep and going to the bathroom? Have you forsaken those?




Oh how I wish I could.


----------



## Jdvn1

Caffeine and a bedpan?


----------



## Jdvn1

I've been running Scourge of the Howling Horde, a 1st level module, for the past couple of weeks, and it's been really fun! It's been a while since I've GM'd, and everyone's having a lot of fun being creative!

I'm excited, and so are the players.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew! Been too long since I last posted in here ... busy like insanity (or certain forms of it at least ...  :\  ... of late).

Happy belated birthday Aurora.  And hoorah with the boy in the womb!

In case I don't get another chance to be near the terminal in a while ... a very happy Easter to all you fellow hivers.

As the Japanese say: Harisoutosou Foukahtsou!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yet another slow day for the hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Caffeine and a bedpan?





Or, according to a friend of mine who used to serve on Navy subs, ziploc bags. 

Plus caffiene. Standard Navy issue.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or, according to a friend of mine who used to serve on Navy subs, ziploc bags.
> 
> Plus caffiene. Standard Navy issue.



 Ew!


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or, according to a friend of mine who used to serve on Navy subs, ziploc bags.
> 
> Plus caffiene. Standard Navy issue.




THAT is disgusting.


----------



## Aurora

I am gone for 4 days and not even a whole page of chatter in the hive? Wow. I am disappointed.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Has it really been a day and a half and no one's posted here?
> 
> Slackers.
> 
> And congrats to Aurora on the twin girls.




Heh. Hold your tongue!  My sister is not fairing so well with her twin girls. The ones' nickname is "angry" because she is, you guessed it, angry all the freaking time. She definitely has her hands full. If we have twins, we are certainly getting that 18 yr old Venezuelan maid. Or whatever it is Dshai said.


----------



## Aurora

*Sigh* Since no one is here to play with me, I am gonna go do laundry or maybe I'll blow that off and play in Photoshop instead.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gone for 4 days and not even a whole page of chatter in the hive? Wow. I am disappointed.



I blame you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Sigh* Since no one is here to play with me, I am gonna go do laundry or maybe I'll blow that off and play in Photoshop instead.



Fine. be that way.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Hold your tongue!  My sister is not fairing so well with her twin girls. The ones' nickname is "angry" because she is, you guessed it, angry all the freaking time. She definitely has her hands full. If we have twins, we are certainly getting that 18 yr old Venezuelan maid. Or whatever it is Dshai said.



Make sure she's ugly.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Hold your tongue!  If we have twins, we are certainly getting that 18 yr old Venezuelan maid. Or whatever it is Dshai said.




Lucky guy


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gone for 4 days and not even a whole page of chatter in the hive? Wow. I am disappointed.




yup.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yet another slow day for the hive.





Its what happens when people don't stick around.


That said...I'm off.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Hold your tongue!  My sister is not fairing so well with her twin girls. The ones' nickname is "angry" because she is, you guessed it, angry all the freaking time. She definitely has her hands full. If we have twins, we are certainly getting that 18 yr old Venezuelan maid. Or whatever it is Dshai said.




Make that *TWIN* Venezuelan maids.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Make that *TWIN* Venezuelan maids.





Very lucky guy.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Make sure she's ugly.



 Venezuela has the most Miss Universes. The ladies there are pretty.



/me is Venezuelan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Venezuela has the most Miss Universes. The ladies there are pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> /me is Venezuelan.



Yowza.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Venezuela has the most Miss Universes. The ladies there are pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> /me is Venezuelan.



I know at least one that is fugly. All cultures have their beauties and fuglies.


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Venezuela has the most Miss Universes. The ladies there are pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> /me is Venezuelan.





Having nothing better to do this morning, I went to the Miss Universe website to see where all the hotties are from.  

1 victory - Argentina, Botswana, Chile, Columbia, Dominican Republic, France, Germany, Greece, Holland, Israel, Japan, Lebanon, Mexico, Namibia, New Zealand, Norway, Panama, Peru, South Africa, Spain.

2 victories - Australia, Brazil, Canada, Finland, India, Philippines, Thailand, Trinidad/Tobago.

3 victories - Sweden.

4 victories - Venezuela.

5 victories - Puerto Rico.

7 victories - USA.

Venezuela's good, but USA FTW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya, Heckler, how goes it?


----------



## megamania

Heck is gone and.... 12:30 and it is 3:30 now....so are you!


Just checking in folks.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Heck is gone and.... 12:30 and it is 3:30 now....so are you!
> 
> 
> Just checking in folks.



 Hi mega!


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> Venezuela's good, but USA FTW!



So much for hearsay.



Interesting that Asian and African countries seem grossly underrepresented.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Interesting that Asian and African countries seem grossly underrepresented.




That is rather interesting.


----------



## Aurora

Well, for as much as we wanted to go to the NC gameday, it just doesn't seem to be in the cards. There is no way we can take the expense right now. Definitely a letdown, but that's okay. If Bubba decides to go, I may see of dshai wants to tag along, but I seriously doubt we will both make it.


----------



## Aurora

We have to go to dinner tonight with my brother in law's devil children. Well, his one devil child and her 2 siblings. Of course, he believes that one of the other kids is his because he is a moron and the abortion that his ex had shortly after they broke up didn't actually take and you have heard of a woman being pregnant for more than a year, right? Nuff said. It still amazes me that him and dshai came from the same parents.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh god, how I wished that I lived in NC. :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, for as much as we wanted to go to the NC gameday, it just doesn't seem to be in the cards. There is no way we can take the expense right now. Definitely a letdown, but that's okay. If Bubba decides to go, I may see of dshai wants to tag along, but I seriously doubt we will both make it.



NOOOOOO.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh god, how I wished that I lived in NC. :\



You are used to a nice dry heat, you would die in NC summers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are used to a nice dry heat, you would die in NC summers.



Are they really that bad? I thought it was cooler there year round.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Here it is, several of us on at the same time as Mega, and he is still on the site, but prolly won't check back.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Here it is, several of us on at the same time as Mega, and he is still on the site, but prolly won't check back.



Then it's his fault and not ours.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are they really that bad? I thought it was cooler there year round.  :\



It doesn't get as hot there is GA. The humidity is pretty bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Here it is, several of us on at the same time as Mega, and he is still on the site, but prolly won't check back.



Its actually a miracle that my adapter is talking to the router right now. Thank god.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are they really that bad? I thought it was cooler there year round.  :\



Temp wise, yes. There is a HUGE difference though between the desert heat you are used to and the heat there. Being from San Diego, I can attest to this, and we even have more humidity there than you do in AZ. I moved to Ohio (less humid than NC) in the month of Aug in 1997 and thought I was going to die. I would rather have 110 degree dry heat over 85 degree NC humid heat any summer day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It doesn't get as hot there is GA. The humidity is pretty bad.



Humidity I could deal with. I just hate AZ summers . Hot as he double hockeysticks and barely a microburst.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Temp wise, yes. There is a HUGE difference though between the desert heat you are used to and the heat there. Being from San Diego, I can attest to this, and we even have more humidity there than you do in AZ. I moved to Ohio (less humid than NC) in the month of Aug in 1997 and thought I was going to die. I would rather have 110 degree dry heat over 85 degree NC humid heat any summer day.



Air conditioning is the greatest invention.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Air conditioning is the greatest invention.



That may be arguable, but I definitely rate it high up on the list. Ask me in Aug when I am 9 mos pregnant and it is hot and muggy outside though, it may be thrust to the top of the list


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That may be arguable, but I definitely rate it high up on the list. Ask me in Aug when I am 9 mos pregnant and it is hot and muggy outside though, it may be thrust to the top of the list



Ok. It's high on the list. TV might be closer to the top.


----------



## Aurora

flight, the phone, electricity, sewers and running water, just a few that may come before the sin that is air conditioning


----------



## Aurora

And just like that, Mega is gone.


----------



## Aurora

I think he tries to say that we avoid him, but when he could come and talk to us, he doesn't because then he couldn't keep up his charade.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> flight, the phone, electricity, sewers and running water, just a few that may come before the sin that is air conditioning



And don't forget the printing press.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And don't forget the printing press.



Ah yes, another good one.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya, Heckler, how goes it?





S'all right.  Tok a break to eat lunch and listen to the Reds' game.  Get this;  It's so cold that the Reds rescheduled today's evening game for this afternoon.  AOL says the current temp is 33.  During the game the announcers got an e-mail from a guy in Fairbanks, Alaska.  He's about 200 miles south of the Artic Circle and the temp was around 50.  

Stoopid global warming.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think he tries to say that we avoid him, but when he could come and talk to us, he doesn't because then he couldn't keep up his charade.



It fits into his mania. We're here and wanting to talk to him. He'll beat himself up for missing it.


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So much for hearsay.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that Asian and African countries seem grossly underrepresented.





'Cause they are teh suck?  

Seriously, I bet a lot of them choose not to participate.  This has been going on since the 50s, and Russia didn't send a contestant until the 80's (I think).


----------



## Aurora

All i know Heckler is that it was freaking 70 degrees a week or so ago and now it is so damn cold I need my gloves.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> All i know Heckler is that it was freaking 70 degrees a week or so ago and now it is so damn cold I need my gloves.




Yes, cold is teh suck.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All i know Heckler is that it was freaking 70 degrees a week or so ago and now it is so damn cold I need my gloves.



It's going to be colder on Easter than it was on Christmas. What kind of  is that?


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes, cold is teh suck.



I like the cold. I don't mind this weather. I could do without the wind.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like the cold. I don't mind this weather. I could do without the wind.





I'm the other way.  I don't like the cold, but I like the wind.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm the other way.  I don't like the cold, but I like the wind.



We were never meant to be. First you being a Reds fan and now this. It's over between us.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> We were never meant to be. First you being a Reds fan and now this. It's over between us.




 

*sniff* I can change!!!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm the other way.  I don't like the cold, but I like the wind.



I like a nice ocean breeze. *sigh*


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> *sniff* I can change!!!



That's what I like to hear.  You should be the one to change. I'm perfect.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> *sniff* I can change!!!



It's okay Heckler. Long distance relationships never work out anyways.....we live much closer


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like a nice ocean breeze. *sigh*



What's the difference? I've only been to the beach a few times and it's been a long time.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's the difference? I've only been to the beach a few times and it's been a long time.



Well, first of all, having a nice ocean breeze means you are close to the ocean


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's okay Heckler. Long distance relationships never work out anyways.....we live much closer




Yes, but you're married.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's okay Heckler. Long distance relationships never work out anyways.



Don't say that. I'm working on one of those.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes, but you're married.



technicalities......

Just kidding BTW 

I can just hear it now  "I can't go back there. Some scary pregnant married girl is hitting on me"


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't say that. I'm working on one of those.



You aren't too terribly far away from her though, are you?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You aren't too terribly far away from her though, are you?



Not really. Might be closer than you and Heckler.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> technicalities......
> 
> Just kidding BTW
> 
> I can just hear it now  "I can't go back there. Some scary pregnant married girl is hitting on me"





You're calling it off already?!

Aw, nuts.  Now what am I gonna do with this pit in my basement...?

Hey, Aeson, c'mere.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not really. Might be closer than you and Heckler.




If that's the case, its not long distance.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> You're calling it off already?!
> 
> Aw, nuts.  Now what am I gonna do with this pit in my basement...?
> 
> Hey, Aeson, c'mere.



I love it when you say my name like that.


----------



## Heckler

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.



Hi Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hi Galeros.




Hi Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hi Aeson.



Heckler logs into his Galeros alt. I knew it.


----------



## Aeson

I had me a night out. I went to dinner with a member from here and CM. He and his wife came to town for a concert. His wife is a think of beauty. Too pretty for him. When I left there I went to a friends. We played WOW for awhile. It looks I didn't miss much here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes, cold is teh suck.



 The cold is really nice down here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

At least AZ mornings are nice and cool, for now.


----------



## Aeson

It was below freezing this morning. Some of the folks here go to Stone Mountain for sunrise services on Easter. It was very cold on top of that mountain according to the news. Those people are nuts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was below freezing this morning. Some of the folks here go to Stone Mountain for sunrise services on Easter. It was very cold on top of that mountain according to the news. Those people are nuts.



How cold is very cold?


----------



## Wereserpent

Banana Sauce.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Banana Sauce.



It goes great with Chocolate pudding.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It looks I didn't miss much here.





Never do.


----------



## megamania

Last night we celebrated my wife's B-Day with her best friend.  Dinner and dancing.  Spent waaaaay too much money.


----------



## megamania

Up dated PbP and never returned here.   grumble grumble.   I need friends that are local.  Everyone I hang out with are co-workers.  Its just not the same.  Either that or I need a pet Ewok.

I'll hug it, squeeze it and love it and call it George......wilber maybe.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How cold is very cold?



At the bottom the reporter said it felt warm compared to at the top. She didn't say how cold it was up there. I assume it was several degrees cooler. It was below 30. That's very cold. It was windy also.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Up dated PbP and never returned here.   grumble grumble.   I need friends that are local.  Everyone I hang out with are co-workers.  Its just not the same.  Either that or I need a pet Ewok.
> 
> I'll hug it, squeeze it and love it and call it George......wilber maybe.



Local friends would be a good idea.


----------



## megamania

The few I have I am not thrilled with.  The common thread we have is gaming.  One guy is a gun fanatic.  Often has a handgun on him at the game table.   One is a pot head and has lost everything from his habit.  One is less than ambitious to improve himself.  The other is quite happy going thru life banging a different girl each weekend and pretending to be 18 still.


I need good friends with similiar moral compass and not into DnD.   


However being southern Vt, its all about Nascar, guns and drugs.  siiigh.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> At the bottom the reporter said it felt warm compared to at the top. She didn't say how cold it was up there. I assume it was several degrees cooler. It was below 30. That's very cold. It was windy also.





so.... Vermont's conditions.


----------



## megamania

I put out the plastic eggs for today's easter egg hunt and I fear if we wait much longer the kids will not be able to find them.  Its snowing. Hard!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing this morning Mega?


----------



## megamania

f-f-f-f-f-ff-freezing.

just did the easter egg hunt.  Funny watchiung the kids trying to pick up plastic eggs with heavy mits on.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing this morning Mega?





okay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> just did the easter egg hunt.  Funny watchiung the kids trying to pick up plastic eggs with heavy mits on.



I can just imagine it.


----------



## megamania

yahhhh.  Over 7000 posts


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I can just imagine it.





I took photos.  Egg hunt in winter gear, wind blowing and snow falling.  What was that about global warming?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> What was that about global warming?



Or is it global cooling?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I took photos.  Egg hunt in winter gear, wind blowing and snow falling.



Upload 'em.


----------



## megamania

I'm low tech.

Develop them when I get money then I can post.  I don't have a ditigal camera.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or is it global cooling?





What a lot of people don't relieze is the global warming melts ice and this unbalances the rotation of the world.  It wobbles then spins out of place for a bit then resettles.  The axis is currently 23 degrees it could become 40 or even 80.  Some areas will get VERY warm and others will become VERY cold.

I read a book suggesting Vermont will be the next equatoral area but I seriously doubt one can guess such a thing.  Maybe North America will become the next North Pole.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm low tech.
> 
> Develop them when I get money then I can post.  I don't have a ditigal camera.



Get it developed to Kodak CD w/prints. That way, you have a set of prints viewable on your PC, and won't degrade withg age.


----------



## megamania

sounds expensive.   Right now I have a roll of film to develop but can't.  I don't have the 10 dollars for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> What a lot of people don't relieze is the global warming melts ice and this unbalances the rotation of the world.  It wobbles then spins out of place for a bit then resettles.  The axis is currently 23 degrees it could become 40 or even 80.  Some areas will get VERY warm and others will become VERY cold.



I am fully aware of this. I've seen enough documentaries to know that global warming might trigger another age, that is if we don't artificially raise the temp too high.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> sounds expensive.   Right now I have a roll of film to develop but can't.  I don't have the 10 dollars for it.



Alright, do you have a scanner? If so, scan the prints in.

If no,   .


----------



## megamania

Once I develop them then yes.  But I need to raise the money first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Once I develop them then yes.  But I need to raise the money first.



Raise it? When did it die?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am fully aware of this. I've seen enough documentaries to know that global warming might trigger another age, that is if we don't artificially raise the temp too high.





Have you ever read the book "Pole Shift"?   Very good though heavy book about global warming and the such.  The planet has done this dozens of times.  All without us to mess with it.

The movie Day after Tommorrow bored a lot from it.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Raise it? When did it die?





Heating Oil
Car insurances
House Insurances
Tax prep
B-days
and other such things all contributed to my finiacial demise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Have you ever read the book "Pole Shift"?   Very good though heavy book about global warming and the such.  The planet has done this dozens of times.  All without us to mess with it.



No.




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> The movie Day after Tommorrow bored a lot from it.



Damn good movie. I'm glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Heating Oil
> Car insurances
> House Insurances
> Tax prep
> B-days
> and other such things all contributed to my finiacial demise.



Surely, not every cent you make goes towards bills. How hard is it to scrape up $3?


----------



## megamania

Morgage 1710
Car 214
Citifin 203
utilities 350
credit card 35

then food and medical.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn good movie. I'm glad to have it in my collection.




Not sure if I would call it damn good but I think it could be a very accurate depiction.  There is evidence of those cold snap zones found.  In the book there is descriptions of Mammoths found with buttercups (a flower) in its mouth found froozen solid.  That is quite the thing to freeze a living mammoth just as it has bitten into some grass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not sure if I would call it damn good....



Just MHO.


----------



## megamania

If one was not aware of how the climate can so rapidly change I would say the movie was fatansical.  As one whom has read on the subject and studied it some (abet- some 20 years ago) I was not so caught up in the special effects and storms / flooding that occured.  It was just nice to see it done.

At some point I want to rent "Unconveient Truth" and give that a look.


----------



## Aeson

Fru, I'm sure the parents here can tell you how expensive it is raising kids. If Mega says he doesn't have the money, chances are he REALLY doesn't have it. Don't push it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru, I'm sure the parents here can tell you how expensive it is raising kids. If Mega says he doesn't have the money, chances are he REALLY doesn't have it. Don't push it.



Sorry, not trying to. I guess I didn't realize that some people aren't as monetarily well off as others in the same collar force. I'll drop it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, not trying to. I guess I didn't realize that some people aren't as moetarily well off as others in the same collar force. I'll drop it.



No they're not. There are big difference in pay all over the country. It's a touchy subject for some. It seems to be a big issue with Mega.


----------



## megamania

Its only touchie because I work 70+ hours a week and in the winter I don't break even.  The summer I normally catch up but it isn't looking like it will this year.  THAT scares me.


with my list of expenses I forgot medicine- 115.


----------



## megamania

I will aplogize in advance also.  Beginning last week I am no longer taking my medicine so I'm sure my rapid mood swings will be in overdrive shortly as my blood sugar goes crazy. (opps- had to rewrite some of this....forgot I wasn't at CM)


----------



## megamania

Speaking of which.... I will begin crap in CM soon if only to start crap.  






its beginning already.....mood swing #1.  I'm taking a nap.  Thankyou for the D Aeson.  I honestly didn't think you cared.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Speaking of which.... I will begin crap in CM soon if only to start crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its beginning already.....mood swing #1.  I'm taking a nap.  Thankyou for the D Aeson.  I honestly didn't think you cared.



Don't start any crap at CM. It will not be pretty.

Why would you think I didn't care? Because I pick on you? I pick on people I like. My parents have struggled to make ends meet. I know what it's like. Hang in there buddy. At least one of your kids will be working age soon.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least one of your kids will be working age soon.





I wonder how much I can sell my daughter for?



just kidding.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't start any crap at CM. It will not be pretty.
> 
> .





Life ain't pretty.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why would you think I didn't care? Because I pick on you? I pick on people I like. .




Not sure why.  Just thought I annoyed you is all.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not really. Might be closer than you and Heckler.



I doubt it. With my driving,    I can get to downtown Cinci in about 45 min if the traffic is right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning Empress Aurora!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> The few I have I am not thrilled with.  The common thread we have is gaming.  One guy is a gun fanatic.  Often has a handgun on him at the game table.   One is a pot head and has lost everything from his habit.  One is less than ambitious to improve himself.  The other is quite happy going thru life banging a different girl each weekend and pretending to be 18 still.
> 
> 
> I need good friends with similiar moral compass and not into DnD.
> 
> 
> However being southern Vt, its all about Nascar, guns and drugs.  siiigh.



Wow, you do need new friends. It doesn't have to be that they aren't into DnD though, some of us aren't that bad.  :\   

Nascar huh? Heh. Funny story. When I lived there (there may be now) there weren't NASCAR fans in San Diego. In fact, I knew NASCAR existed, but I didn't realize it had fans like baseball and football do. So, when I moved to Ohio and would see NASCAR stickers on a car, I thought they were offiliated with NASCAR. I would get so annoyed that the people involved with NASCAR would be the slowest damn drivers on the road.    

I may have told that story before. Forgive me if I have.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning Empress Aurora!



LOL Good morning Fru.


----------



## Aurora

I must have slept funny last night and today I have a crick in my neck. I hate that. 

I trust everyone had a pretty good Easter? I didn't end up going to church because I spent Sat night up and puking. It was lovely. This stomach bug started with Kylee, then went to my nephew, and I hope that it ends with me. It is no fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must have slept funny last night and today I have a crick in my neck. I hate that.



I didn't get much sleep last night, only about 5-6 hours. Woke up at around midnight. I just had a cup of coffee about an hour ago, so I should be good for a while. 




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I trust everyone had a pretty good Easter?



I had a great one, we tied it into my sisters birthday (it was actually on the 5th) and her best friend and our uncle came over as well. The babies were just adorable too. It was an enjoyable afternoon. I'll see if I can post a pic later.




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I didn't end up going to church because I spent Sat night up and puking. It was lovely. This stomach bug started with Kylee, then went to my nephew, and I hope that it ends with me. It is no fun.



Eep. If thats the worse of it, than I guess I should be worried it seems to be airborne and I think I may have gotten a touch of it. Thankfully I always keep a healthy mind and that helps to stave off the worse of anything that is going around that I might catch.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must have slept funny last night and today I have a crick in my neck. I hate that.
> 
> I trust everyone had a pretty good Easter? I didn't end up going to church because I spent Sat night up and puking. It was lovely. This stomach bug started with Kylee, then went to my nephew, and I hope that it ends with me. It is no fun.



My Easter was B-O-R-I-N-G.

You are a walking sickness.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eep. If thats the worse of it, than I guess I should be worried it seems to be airborne and I think I may have gotten a touch of it. Thankfully I always keep a healthy mind and that helps to stave off the worse of anything that is going around that I might catch.



Were you at Aurora's house? Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nascar huh? Heh. Funny story. When I lived there (there may be now) there weren't NASCAR fans in San Diego. In fact, I knew NASCAR existed, but I didn't realize it had fans like baseball and football do. So, when I moved to Ohio and would see NASCAR stickers on a car, I thought they were offiliated with NASCAR. I would get so annoyed that the people involved with NASCAR would be the slowest damn drivers on the road.



She ain't very bright but we love her anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Were you at Aurora's house? Why wasn't I invited?



No, I wasn't at Aurora's house. It is just that my sister is now getting over being sick and my mom is letting sickness sink in.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, I wasn't at Aurora's house. It is just that my sister is now getting over being sick and my mom is letting sickness sink in.



Good. I was getting jealous.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> She ain't very bright but we love her anyway.



Thanks a lot.    My best friend has this thing that whenever someone says something stupid she smiles, pets them on top of the head like a dog and says "he/she's so pretty". The first time she did it to me, I was like "what does that mean?" and she said it's a nice way of saying that it is a good thing you are so pretty or we wouldn't keep you around because you said something really dumb. Of course, she has now gotten this back a few times


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good. I was getting jealous.



Jealous?!   

I put her on a pedestal! Do you?!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jealous?!
> 
> I put her on a pedestal! Do you?!



Nope. She would be out of reach then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. She would be out of reach then.



Its only throne with a foot pedestal.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot.    My best friend has this thing that whenever someone says something stupid she smiles, pets them on top of the head like a dog and says "he/she's so pretty". The first time she did it to me, I was like "what does that mean?" and she said it's a nice way of saying that it is a good thing you are so pretty or we wouldn't keep you around because you said something really dumb. Of course, she has now gotten this back a few times



*pats Aurora on the head* "She's so pretty"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *pats Aurora on the head* "She's so pretty"



Hey, now!   

Dirty bird.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, now!
> 
> Dirty bird.



It's not like I pat her on the butt. That would be wrong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not like I pat her on the butt. That would be wrong.



Darn tootin'


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Darn tootin'



It's the darn tootin' I'm worried about. I ain't going near a pregnant womans butt.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the darn tootin' I'm worried about. I ain't going near a pregnant womans butt.



ROFL!   

But for serious, its not that bad. Iwas around my sister a lot while she was pregnant and she was always a lady. In fact I don't ever remember hearing my sister cut one.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!
> 
> But for serious, its not that bad. Iwas around my sister a lot while she was pregnant and she was always a lady. In fact I don't ever remember hearing my sister cut one.



Heh.



No comment.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.



None? Now we know why you were sent to dshai's uncle's place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

My best guess is that women are less gassy than men.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> None? Now we know why you were sent to dshai's uncle's place.



I doubt it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My best guess is that women are less gassy than men.



I wouldn't be so sure about that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be so sure about that.



Well then they sure hide it well.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well then they sure hide it well.



That tends to be the case.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That tends to be the case.



No doubt.


----------



## megamania

When preggers, my wife was a loud burber.

I remember going into a department store.  We were still outside walking through the parking lot.  A man was smoking a cig outside.  She let one rip that echoed in the valley (I kid you not!)  He spit out his cig in surprise then glared at me.  I looked like an idiot cause I'm pointing at a pregnant woman whom I stepped away from in my own surprise.


I miss those days.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey everyone?  Was out for the weekend.  Seems like an odd conversation I've come into the middle of...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey everyone?  Was out for the weekend.  Seems like an odd conversation I've come into the middle of...



hehe..


----------



## Wereserpent

Ring Ring Ring Ring Dog Moon Phone!


----------



## Aurora

I have let out a burp or two that got "holy crap was that you" and high fives from dshai's friends. I believe they were when I was preggers wth Kylee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ring Ring Ring Ring Dog Moon Phone!



Good morning, Galeros.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have let out a burp or two that got "holy crap was that you" and high fives from dshai's friends. I believe they were when I was preggers wth Kylee.



Anything close to Boogers' in Revenge of the Nerds?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have let out a burp or two that got "holy crap was that you" and high fives from dshai's friends. I believe they were when I was preggers wth Kylee.



I always knew you were a classy lady.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anything close to Boogers' in Revenge of the Nerds?



Not even Booger could do that. It had to be a sound effect.


----------



## Aeson

Morning, Hivers.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I always knew you were a classy lady.



What can I say. Plus, I was at the gaming table. Since I was already considered "one of the guys", I guess I was just confirming my spot.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anything close to Boogers' in Revenge of the Nerds?



Nope. Not even close.


----------



## Aurora

What's for lunch today hivers? I am hungry. I am gonna go raid the cupboards.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What's for lunch today hivers? I am hungry. I am gonna go raid the cupboards.



I'm eating a healthy choice dinner. I have some Twix ice cream at home to eat after work.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What can I say. Plus, I was at the gaming table. Since I was already considered "one of the guys", I guess I was just confirming my spot.



Do you scratch yourself and say "pull my finger"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What's for lunch today hivers? I am hungry. I am gonna go raid the cupboards.



Right now I am eating a leftover slice of my sisters birthday cake for breakfast.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you scratch yourself and say "pull my finger"?



No, I haven't gotten that "comfortable" yet in the 5 years I have been with the group and seriously doubt I ever will. LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you scratch yourself and say "pull my finger"?



 sheesh.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right now I am eating a leftover slice of my sisters birthday cake for breakfast.




Have you ever tried putting cake in a bowl and pouring milk over it? It's good, and a very good way to give life back to cake that is starting to get stale.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm eating a healthy choice dinner. I have some Twix ice cream at home to eat after work.



Mmmm Twix ice cream sounds good, but not as good as Samoas ice cream


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried putting cake in a bowl and pouring milk over it? It's good, and a very good way to give life back to cake that is starting to get stale.



I've done it many times. Helps soften it up when it has been in the freezer for a while.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've done it many times. Helps soften it up when it has been in the freezer for a while.



The only cake I have ever frozen was the top layer of my wedding cake.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The only cake I have ever frozen was the top layer of my wedding cake.



Yep. One of my best friends did the same. He'll be having his 2 year anniversary this summer.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm Twix ice cream sounds good, but not as good as Samoas ice cream



We don't have it here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm Twix ice cream sounds good, but not as good as Samoas ice cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have it here.
Click to expand...


I can't say I've even heard of it myself.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> sheesh.



bah. She's one of the guys, remember?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I can't say I've even heard of it myself.



Girl scout cookie ice cream. I couldn't find it at the store. The website couldn't find it at a store with in 50 miles. I might have to get Aurora to overnight me some.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> bah. She's one of the guys, remember?



Well, to me, she's Empress Aurora. 

Hmm, contemplating making her the Elven Empress of my homebrew's Empire of Elves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Girl scout cookie ice cream. I couldn't find it at the store. The website couldn't find it at a store with in 50 miles. I might have to get Aurora to overnight me some.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, to me, she's Empress Aurora.
> 
> Hmm, contemplating making her the Elven Empress of my homebrew's Empire of Elves.



Sweet. Then Aurora will be immortalized in 2 campaigns  In our campaign Aurora is human though, but her mother was half-elven, so technically she is 1/4


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, to me, she's Empress Aurora.
> 
> Hmm, contemplating making her the Elven Empress of my homebrew's Empire of Elves.



Is she going to burp while holding court?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet. Then Aurora will be immortalized in 2 campaigns  In our campaign Aurora is human though, but her mother was half-elven, so technically she is 1/4



Great. Now she's going to have an even bigger ego.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is she going to burp while holding court?



Hey, once or twice at the gaming table is not that bad! Now shut-it!


----------



## Aurora

Wyler's chicken noodle soup is yummy.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey, once or twice at the gaming table is not that bad! Now shut-it!




I'm in a punchy mood this morning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet. Then Aurora will be immortalized in 2 campaigns  In our campaign Aurora is human though, but her mother was half-elven, so technically she is 1/4



Shew. Glad you approve.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is she going to burp while holding court?



Never.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wyler's chicken noodle soup is yummy.



But not as yummy as birthday cake. I think Fru wins.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wyler's chicken noodle soup is yummy.



Do you know what I love with soup: Green Tabasco Sauce!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> But not as yummy as birthday cake. I think Fru wins.



I'm not trying for a wim. Besides, Empresses always win, regardless.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not trying for a wim. Besides, Empresses always win, regardless.



There you go with the pedestal thing again. Take her down before she gets a nose bleed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There you go with the pedestal thing again. Take her down before she gets a nose bleed.



No, I think not. Besides, she deserves high praise!


----------



## Wereserpent

I am the strongest in the universe!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am the strongest in the universe!



I suppose you are. Lets see those biceps!


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I suppose you are. Lets see those biceps!




.......Mentally strongest that is!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am the strongest in the universe!



I knew I smelled something. Take a shower, mang.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, I think not. Besides, she deserves high praise!



Because she's the Queen of the hive?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because she's the Queen of the hive?




Hahahahahaha....Cordalerkart.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because she's the Queen of the hive?



Because she lets lesser mortals live.

:: trembles with appreciation ::


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> .......Mentally strongest that is!



Flex that brain!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha....Cordalerkart.



The who with the what now?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha....Cordalerkart.



I don't know what you called me but you made it past the filters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't know what you called me but you made it past the filters.



Thats hard to do when you are straining coffee!


----------



## Aurora

Mmmm dshai brought me Subway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm dshai brought me Subway.



Subways' good food. I love their meatball sub and their turkey sub. Gotta have black olives on em though! Yum!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Subways' good food. I love their meatball sub and their turkey sub. Gotta have black olives on em though! Yum!



dshai and Kylee love black olives. I am not a fan of them. I get the Subway Club with bacon, spinach, pickles, cucumbers, mayo, oil, oregano and salt and pepper. YUM!


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Subways' good food. I love their meatball sub and their turkey sub. Gotta have black olives on em though! Yum!




I like the meatball subs too!  Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha....Rauder.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm dshai brought me Subway.



Shouldn't he be at work?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Shouldn't he be at work?



He had a going away luncheon to go to for someone and then he stopped by before going back to work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> dshai and Kylee love black olives. I am not a fan of them. I get the Subway Club with bacon, spinach, pickles, cucumbers, mayo, oil, oregano and salt and pepper. YUM!



That sounds good too. I'm gonna have to try it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like the meatball subs too!  Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha....Rauder.



Galeros, you are a man after my own heart!


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Galeros, you are a man after my own heart!




Is it juicy!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Is it juicy!?!?!?!?!?



Extremely, and good with paprika too!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He had a going away luncheon to go to for someone and then he stopped by before going back to work.



So Fru can go back to heaping praise upon you?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Is it juicy!?!?!?!?!?



Are you going to eat his heart? It's full of birthday cake at the moment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So Fru can go back to heaping praise upon you?



All hail Empress Aurora, The Merciful, The Wise.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you going to eat his heart? It's full of birthday cake at the moment.




Hooray!  Heart Raviolis are awesome!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> So Fru can go back to heaping praise upon you?



You're just jealous.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hooray!  Heart Raviolis are awesome!



I ate cow intestines in Mexico once. Never had heart though. Don't think I want to. No more organs for me thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're just jealous.



I had to smite him once, he got too close to your throne!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I ate cow intestines in Mexico once. Never had heart though. Don't think I want to. No more organs for me thanks.



I've had pickled pigs feet. I can't stand em any more though, they are just way too salty for my taste now.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're just jealous.



Yes. I want Fru fawning all over me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had to smite him once, he got too close to your throne!



Minister of Defense, Buddy. You don't smite anyone without my say so.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All hail Empress Aurora, The Merciful, The Wise.



Be careful. Her husband reads the hivemind. You don't want to piss him off then run into him at GenCon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes. I want Fru fawning all over me.



uhm, no. El Paso.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Minister of Defense, Buddy. You don't smite anyone without my say so.



Minister of Defense for Aurora would be my job.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Be careful. Her husband reads the hivemind. You don't want to piss him off then run into him at GenCon.



I have no worries. Its not like I ever hit on her. Besides, the Empress would kill me on the spot for doing so. Besides, due to conditions beyond my control I'll be unable to attend GenCon again thais year!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have no worries. Its not like I ever hit on her. Besides, the Empress would kill me on the spot for doing so. Besides, due to conditions beyond my control I'll be unable to attend GenCon again thais year!



Still. I would tread lightly. Turn it down a few notches. You don't want to give the wrong impression.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Still. I would tread lightly. Turn it down a few notches. You don't want to give the wrong impression.



It just playful fun. If Aurora asks me to, I will.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning hivers. Long time no see for me. And I ... err ... hmmm ...  :\ 

Well, I see you all have been busy of late.

I had an AWESOME Easter. (Or "Pascha", as the old word for it in Greek is.) In fact, I am still celebrating! We celebrate "full tilt" for a week's length, ya see. Call it "Bright Week".

How is everyone else doing in general?


----------



## Jdvn1

I learned how to say "Happy Easter" in sign language!

It goes like this:


----------



## Aurora

Hello there Mycanid. 

A week long celebration huh? That sounds nice


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers. Long time no see for me. And I ... err ... hmmm ...  :\
> 
> How is everyone else doing in general?



Good morning to you too, Myc!    

I'm great, thanks!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I learned how to say "Happy Easter" in sign language!
> 
> It goes like this:



Some times I wish there was a rep system here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some times I wish there was a rep system here.



Why?


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I learned how to say "Happy Easter" in sign language!
> 
> It goes like this:



I have no idea how to say Easter in sign. PBS had an interesting show a couple weeks ago about the history of deafness. It was quite interesting. Went over how deaf people have been viewed throughout the years, the advances in technology to help the deaf, the varying degrees of deaf culture, and the Galudette university takeover in 1985. It was very interesting. It amazed me the differences in the way people sign. Most of the deaf people I could barely understand their sign, but others I got every word. It amazes me how differently people can sign. Someof them are so sloppy.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers. Long time no see for me. And I ... err ... hmmm ...  :\
> 
> Well, I see you all have been busy of late.
> 
> I had an AWESOME Easter. (Or "Pascha", as the old word for it in Greek is.) In fact, I am still celebrating! We celebrate "full tilt" for a week's length, ya see. Call it "Bright Week".
> 
> How is everyone else doing in general?



Hey, Myc.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have no idea how to say Easter in sign. PBS had an interesting show a couple weeks ago about the history of deafness. It was quite interesting. Went over how deaf people have been viewed throughout the years, the advances in technology to help the deaf, the varying degrees of deaf culture, and the Galudette university takeover in 1985. It was very interesting. It amazed me the differences in the way people sign. Most of the deaf people I could barely understand their sign, but others I got every word. It amazes me how differently people can sign. Someof them are so sloppy.



Sign slang.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why?



Because that was teh funney and if we had a rep system he would have been +repped for that post.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why?



Because.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Because that was teh funney and if we had a rep system he would have been +repped for that post.



What she said.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sign slang.



There is sign slang in most parts of the US. With my brother moving to New York from San Diego this month, he says he knows he is gonna have to get used to NY sign. There are also what we call "family signs". Many families make their own signs for certain things. Often it stems from not knowing the real sign so they make up one instead of looking it up. Our family had a lot of them.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> There is sign slang in most parts of the US. With my brother moving to New York from San Diego this month, he says he knows he is gonna have to get used to NY sign. There are also what we call "family signs". Many families make their own signs for certain things. Often it stems from not knowing the real sign so they make up one instead of looking it up. Our family had a lot of them.



I figured that was what it was. Might not be sloppy but different ways of doing it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Because that was teh funney and if we had a rep system he would have been +repped for that post.



Aha.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I figured that was what it was. Might not be sloppy but different ways of doing it.



A lot of this really was just sloppy sign. Just like your writing can be sloppy, so can your sign. Many people only half complete signs or they do them incorrectly. Not because they don't know how to do them correctly. Usually it is just because they are signing so quickly or their signs have evolved to simpler versions and the people they know understand them so they don't correct themselves even when speaking with people they don't know.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> A lot of this really was just sloppy sign. Just like your writing can be sloppy, so can your sign. Many people only half complete signs or they do them incorrectly. Not because they don't know how to do them correctly. Usually it is just because they are signing so quickly or their signs have evolved to simpler versions and the people they know understand them so they don't correct themselves even when speaking with people they don't know.



Ok. Don't have Fru smite me. 

I don't have enough experience with it all. I've only learned a few signs and not enough to actually talk with someone else.


----------



## Aurora

Guess what! It's nap time!!! Yay! Later hive.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Guess what! It's nap time!!! Yay! Later hive.



I don't like you some times.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Guess what! It's nap time!!! Yay! Later hive.



Sleep well, Empress!


----------



## Mycanid

rassa frassa cassa massa!   

Hafta RMA a BRAND NEW laptop! network card has a bizarre hardware related prob that has kept me and the tech on the phone puzzled for too long. Probably there is just a single part of the card that is malfunctioning or else it wasn't completely soldered onto the motherboard.

Phooey.   

Well, at least they are taking care of it.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> There is sign slang in most parts of the US. With my brother moving to New York from San Diego this month, he says he knows he is gonna have to get used to NY sign. There are also what we call "family signs". Many families make their own signs for certain things. Often it stems from not knowing the real sign so they make up one instead of looking it up. Our family had a lot of them.




Wow. That's a change almost as far as I did. I went from Syracuse, NY to far northern California. Hmm.  Guess us NY'ers like Cali.


----------



## Mycanid

Ohhhhhh ....

If I had a wife,
the peg o' me life,
I tell ya what I 'ould do!

I'd build her a boat
'n set 'er afloat!
And paddle me own canoe!

La dee da, dah deedeedee dah
yie dee dee dee die!


----------



## Mycanid

Gotta love the Chieftains and their great lyrics. 

Traditional Irish folk songs are great!


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I learned how to say "Happy Easter" in sign language!
> 
> It goes like this:




Among the Samoans they great each other with the words: "Kristoos sahmpoon woongoo!" and the reply is "Toohoo sahmpoon woongoo!"

Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

Cheerful I suppose ... in spite of the notebook inconveniences.    And the horses. ARGH! No horses please. Anything but the horses....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats going on with the horses?


----------



## Mycanid

The vicious animals are contrary ... disagree with everything I ever try to say to them! Vicious creatures are always saying "NAY!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The vicious animals are contrary ... disagree with everything I ever try to say to them! Vicious creatures are always saying "NAY!"



ROFL!!   

Maybe a half-red dragong half-fiendish horse.


----------



## Aeson

They are the horses who say "nay".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> They are the horses who say "nay".



Indeed.


----------



## Mycanid

OKay, okay ... apologies everyone. [Still giggling and crying and the same time as he is so pleased with himself]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> OKay, okay ... apologies everyone. [Still giggling and crying and the same time as he is so pleased with himself]



No apology necessary, it gives me an opponent for my next game.


----------



## Mycanid

An apologetic myconid with a terrible sense of humor?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> An apologetic myconid with a terrible sense of humor?  :\



The humor is fine, humor I appreciate.


----------



## Mycanid

AHA! Yet another hiver has fallen victim to my hallucinatory spores! I have convinced him that I am actually funny! Another minion of delusion! Muwahahahaha!   

Okay.... Maybe not.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AHA! Yet another hiver has fallen victim to my hallucinatory spores! I have convinced him that I am actually funny! Another minion of delusion! Muwahahahaha!



Thanks, I needed a good laugh.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

signing off....

damn I posted a lot today (100+ posts)


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AHA! Yet another hiver has fallen victim to my hallucinatory spores! I have convinced him that I am actually funny! Another minion of delusion! Muwahahahaha!
> 
> Okay.... Maybe not.  :\



You can't fool me. I don't find you humorous at all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> A lot of this really was just sloppy sign. Just like your writing can be sloppy, so can your sign. Many people only half complete signs or they do them incorrectly.



Yeah, slopping signing/slang signing is very common. Since it's a conceptual language anyway, if the idea gets across you're fine.

The sign for Easter, look it up here.
http://www.aslpro.com/cgi-bin/aslpro/aslpro
or
http://www.lifeprint.com/asl101/pages-signs/e/easter.htm

You can see sometimes there are different signs for the same word (though they may be similar, too).

Some words people just don't know--do you know the sign for 'bus'? Most people just spell it really quickly, but there's an actual sign for it that most people never learn:
http://www.lifeprint.com/asl101/pages-signs/b/bus.htm

When it was shown to me, everyone was doing it one-handed (Aeson, get your mind out of the gutter)--so Happy Easter was said by a quick pat to the chest and a quick wave of the 'e'. Very sloppy.

The more deaf people that are around (and this was a lot) the worse the signing gets.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks, I needed a good laugh.....




Well ... I have yet to infect Aeson or Mega in this regard. Class 1000 resistance to toxins and such seem to be one of their secret powers they have not let us in on.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some times I wish there was a rep system here.



 I expected more of a groan or a :rollseyes:.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can't fool me. I don't find you humorous at all.




Over-post! Just goes to prove the point.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> OKay, okay ... apologies everyone. [Still giggling and crying and the same time as he is so pleased with himself]



I am often pleased with myself as well and giggle over the things I say at times. Just goes to show that we think we are funnier than we are  that or humor doesn't translate as well over the internet.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> They are the horses who say "nay".



Better than the knights who say "Ni".


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow. That's a change almost as far as I did. I went from Syracuse, NY to far northern California. Hmm.  Guess us NY'ers like Cali.




My brother leaves in just a few days to go to NY and will be attending The Culinary Institute of America. I am excited for him, and a little jealous.  I would like to go to chef school! Instead I will make him just come and visit during breaks and cook for me


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Better than the knights who say "Ni".




Wasn't it the knights who say "nee"?

"Ni" could also be pronounced "nigh" or "nye", the latter of which is my legal name, btw.


----------



## Aurora

All right hivers, off to dinner and to buy a filing cabinet! So instead of throwing important papers in a box, I can stack them on top of a cabinet.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wasn't it the knights who say "nee"?
> 
> "Ni" could also be pronounced "nigh" or "nye", the latter of which is my legal name, btw.



I never read the screenplay, so I took a stab at the spelling.  

Is your first name Bill?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My brother leaves in just a few days to go to NY and will be attending The Culinary Institute of America. I am excited for him, and a little jealous.  I would like to go to chef school! Instead I will make him just come and visit during breaks and cook for me




Hmm ... I seem to have a vague recollection of your mentioning this before. He is going to be in a real high class place that looks almost like a 19th century castle, yes?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I seem to have a vague recollection of your mentioning this before. He is going to be in a real high class place that looks almost like a 19th century castle, yes?



That's where he wants to work while in school, yes.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hivers, off to dinner and to buy a filing cabinet! So instead of throwing important papers in a box, I can stack them on top of a cabinet.




What other use does a filing cabinet have (except for a secret hiding place for that stash of M&M's you nibble on every once in a while, of course).

Adios ma'am.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I never read the screenplay, so I took a stab at the spelling.
> 
> Is your first name Bill?




No. Literally it is Nye. At least legal name I use. It is an old family name and is Welsh, I am told.


----------



## Mycanid

And no, I have no Welsh blood in me.    French royalty on my mother's side, going back to a friend of William the Conquerer and northern British on my biological father's side, going back to the early 15th century in the Yorkshire county of England ... at least that is the earliest I know of records wise....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am often pleased with myself as well and giggle over the things I say at times. Just goes to show that we think we are funnier than we are  that or humor doesn't translate as well over the internet.



both


----------



## Aeson

I ate some of my Twix ice cream. I'm not impressed. It tastes like Rocky Road with out the nuts and marshmallows. I like Rocky Road. I didn't buy rock road I bought Twix.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I ate some of my Twix ice cream. I'm not impressed. It tastes like Rocky Road with out the nuts and marshmallows. I like Rocky Road. I didn't buy rock road I bought Twix.



That's too bad. I like Twix candy bars. My favorite is good old fashioned Reece's Peanut butter Cups though. Mmmmmmm chocolate and peanut butter..... (I had one today at lunch BTW)


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's too bad. I like Twix candy bars. My favorite is good old fashioned Reece's Peanut butter Cups though. Mmmmmmm chocolate and peanut butter..... (I had one today at lunch BTW)



nah nah You're so mature.


----------



## Wereserpent

Romancing Train!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Romancing Train!



Romancing _the_ Train
like Romancing the Stone?   




Gawd, I just dated myself


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Gawd, I just dated myself



Ekk. You dated yourself? How did that work? Who paid?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ekk. You dated yourself? How did that work? Who paid?



You're......so.....funny.....sides.....splitting........


----------



## Aurora

You know, Mycanid is catching up to me. He is only a little more than 500 posts behind. I need to keep going on vacation so he can catch up....yeah....that's the reason


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know, Mycanid is catching up to me. He is only a little more than 500 posts behind. I need to keep going on vacation so he can catch up....yeah....that's the reason



You need to post more so he doesn't catch you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're......so.....funny.....sides.....splitting



That's why you like me. I'm funny.


----------



## Aurora

Time to put Kylee muffin to bed!


----------



## Aeson

There is a NC Game Day coming up. You could go to it. Also you have family in Atlanta that might like a visit. That is if you're really wanting to take another vacation.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, with one post a day, y'all have a good chance of catching up to me in postcount.  Hrm, don't even remember how many posts I have my frequency has dropped so much!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, with one post a day, y'all have a good chance of catching up to me in postcount.  Hrm, don't even remember how many posts I have my frequency has dropped so much!



You need to post more.


----------



## Aeson

I need to post more.


----------



## Wereserpent

Cuhgegathi.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to post more.




I think you post enough.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's too bad. I like Twix candy bars. My favorite is good old fashioned Reece's Peanut butter Cups though. Mmmmmmm chocolate and peanut butter..... (I had one today at lunch BTW)





My favorite Stewarts ice cream is called pandamonon (sp).

Vanilla ice cream with chocolate and peanut butter swirl and small reeses cups.

TRUE 1/2 gallon is 3.49 or once every 2-3 months on sale for 2.59.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, with one post a day, y'all have a good chance of catching up to me in postcount.  Hrm, don't even remember how many posts I have my frequency has dropped so much!



 Yeah, me too!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> My favorite Stewarts ice cream is called pandamonon (sp).
> 
> Vanilla ice cream with chocolate and peanut butter swirl and small reeses cups.
> 
> TRUE 1/2 gallon is 3.49 or once every 2-3 months on sale for 2.59.



 I just like chocolate.

Too simple?


----------



## megamania

Busy day here on the Hive.  I worked from 8 to 11:30 straight today.  Had a call in at the store so I worked within 15 minutes of when I due at the factory.

That's okay.  I have the new Wizard (Captain America's death issue) and the new Dragon (with Drizzt; on the cover) to read.


I'm also ironing out my ideas for the sequel to my Strikeforce: Morturi Storyhour.  This time it will be illustrated.

Tentative team-

1999 Mania (my comicbook character and user name)
Igoo  Stone Ape from 1967 Herculiod cartoon
Aura  Psion alien
a cat person cleric of Infiniti
Aspect of Hextor w/ classes of fighter added

First "world" to visit will be Darksun, then an undisclosed location then "here and now" in Arlington Vermont.    Ought to be different.


----------



## megamania

Hey!   How goes it stranger?    Chilly in Texas?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey!   How goes it stranger?    Chilly in Texas?



 It was chilly over the weekend--tomorrow is back to the 80s. 

I prefer the 40 degree weather, myself.

That Strikeforce game sounds like fun!


----------



## megamania

The game deals with alternate realities and the uncontrolled powerr of gods.  Epic level.

Part I consisted of The Captain (Basically 1944 Captain America), Megamania (2003 superspy), Jean (X-Men's Storm aka a sorcerer), Vander Stormbringer of Darksun prior to the Cleansing Wars and Christina of the Mace (Cleric of Infiniti from Ravenloft with an unique curse- every time she visits an alternate version of Ravenloft she sees her mother die horribly or have a terrible fate placed on her.  3 "versions" travel with her. Intelligent Mace that is stern and over protective, A ghost that only she can see that is caring and a cat familiar.

Faced a version of the Hulk, Undead Jaws, Assassin doppleganger and other deadly Epic level stuff.

Part one ended with the heroes losing and Hextor massing together other PO'd gods to stop this all-power reality consuming supergod.

Part two takes place off screen.  The gods win.

Part three is where the supergod's artifacts are scattered and super dangerous for mortals to use.  and of course we are using them.   So Infiniti, the goddess of all creation and creativity forms a new team to collect and hopegfully destroy these artifacts.


----------



## megamania

Hate to go but I must.  Getting old.  I need more than 3 hours sleep in a day now to function.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Cuhgegathi.






bless you



or you just saw a new CoC Elder god.   yikes!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate to go but I must.  Getting old.  I need more than 3 hours sleep in a day now to function.



 G'night!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just like chocolate.
> 
> Too simple?



You might like the Twix one. It's pretty much just chocolate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hivers!


----------



## Aurora

So yesterday morning at 820am DirecTV calls because the credit card that they have on file is expired. Of course, it woke me up and it took me an hour to go back to sleep and then Kylee was up a half hour after that. So, I cal dshai at work and tell him to fix it that way they don't call again. So he does. So, THIS morning, they call at 808am to thank us for our payment......  That is literally all they called for and this time it was a person. I interrupted her as she was finishing her "thank you for your payment....your next payment is due xxx and have a nice day thanks for choosing DirecTV.....". I told her NEVER to call my house before noon again. I find that so effing rude. I mean REALLY. Most people go to work before 8am, so why not call in the early evening? Why pick the early morning where if there is someone at home, they'll still be sleeping?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning hivers!



Good morning Fru.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So yesterday morning at 820am DirecTV calls because the credit card that they have on file is expired. Of course, it woke me up and it took me an hour to go back to sleep and then Kylee was up a half hour after that. So, I cal dshai at work and tell him to fix it that way they don't call again. So he does. So, THIS morning, they call at 808am to thank us for our payment......  That is literally all they called for and this time it was a person. I interrupted her as she was finishing her "thank you for your payment....your next payment is due xxx and have a nice day thanks for choosing DirecTV.....". I told her NEVER to call my house before noon again. I find that so effing rude. I mean REALLY. Most people go to work before 8am, so why not call in the early evening? Why pick the early morning where if there is someone at home, they'll still be sleeping?



Someone woke up on the wrong side of the phone this morning. :lol

I don't blame you. I would have been pissed also.


----------



## Aeson

Morning all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning Fru.



Sleep well?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning all.



Whats up, Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up, Aeson?



Not much. Working. I'm having a slightly busy day today. How's it going with you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not much. Working. I'm having a slightly busy day today. How's it going with you?



I'm doing well, thanks. What is it you do for a living?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm doing well, thanks. What is it you do for a living?



I own a pack/ship store. I run it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I own a pack/ship store. I run it.



Thats neat. I'll bet you meet a lot of interesting people.


----------



## Aeson

This is a pretty good gig. I can use Western Union to receive money and ship things if I ever want to start an online store. I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sleep well?



Minus the being woken up at 808am, yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is a pretty good gig. I can use Western Union to receive money and ship things if I ever want to start an online store. I don't have to go anywhere.



Thats really neat. I'm jealous.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Minus the being woken up at 808am, yes.



Yeah, that would stink. Is it possible to turn off the ringer to the phone?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would stink. Is it possible to turn off the ringer to the phone?



What if it were an important call? You don't want to do that unless you have to.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would stink. Is it possible to turn off the ringer to the phone?



We are bad about losing our cordless phones when we do that. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We are bad about losing our cordless phones when we do that. LOL



There's that also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> We are bad about losing our cordless phones when we do that. LOL



 Weird.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Weird.



How is that wierd? The phone falls somewhere and we can't find it because the ringer is turned off. You can't even page the phone when the ringer is turned off. We are a cluttered people. We have lost a phone before and it was a month before we found it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How is that wierd? The phone falls somewhere and we can't find it because the ringer is turned off. You can't even page the phone when the ringer is turned off. We are a cluttered people. We have lost a phone before and it was a month before we found it.



Are you stacking stuff in that filing cabinet yet? How long before it's full and you just pile stuff on top?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you stacking stuff in that filing cabinet yet? How long before it's full and you just pile stuff on top?



It is a 4 drawer filing cabinet, so it will take awhile. It isn't even in the house yet. It is in our garage. A long 2 car garage that is piled 6 foot high with more of our belongings. *sigh* Maybe I should go unpack a box.....nah.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is a 4 drawer filing cabinet, so it will take awhile. It isn't even in the house yet. It is in our garage. A long 2 car garage that is piled 6 foot high with more of our belongings. *sigh* Maybe I should go unpack a box.....nah.



Yeah, sit there and chat on message boards and IM. The boxes will unpack themselves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah, sit there and chat on message boards and IM. The boxes will unpack themselves.



LOL!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah, sit there and chat on message boards and IM. The boxes will unpack themselves.



That would certainly be nice. Truth is. I would have to stand in the cold garage to unpack it where I would be away from Kylee. I am not supposed to lift heavy things, so I can't carry the boxes inside.


----------



## Aurora

I am eating a 2.75 oz package of mixed nuts. The ingrediants go: Peanuts, cashews, pecans, brazils, almonds. I am halfway through the package and have gotten 1 Brazil nut. :\ That's the whole reason I opened the package. I love Brazil nuts.

Update: I sifted through the rest of them and found 1 more Brazil nut. It was yummy. Then I put the package away.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am eating a 2.75 oz package of mixed nuts. The ingrediants go: Peanuts, cashews, pecans, brazils, almonds. I am halfway through the package and have gotten 1 Brazil nut. :\ That's the whole reason I opened the package. I love Brazil nuts.
> 
> Update: I sifted through the rest of them and found 1 more Brazil nut. It was yummy. Then I put the package away.



Get a can of brazil nuts next time.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That would certainly be nice. Truth is. I would have to stand in the cold garage to unpack it where I would be away from Kylee. I am not supposed to lift heavy things, so I can't carry the boxes inside.



It sounds like a two person job. Heckler will come help you.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Get a can of brazil nuts next time.



I got these free. And I updated my post. I found 1 more.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It sounds like a two person job. Heckler will come help you.



Heh. I dount he wants to come help me unpack boxes. I don't even want to unpack them and it's my junk.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I dount he wants to come help me unpack boxes. I don't even want to unpack them and it's my junk.



Cue Fru and his offer to help in 5...4...3...2...1..


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got these free. And I updated my post. I found 1 more.



I changed mine to reflect your update.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I changed mine to reflect your update.




blah blah blah


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cue Fru and his offer to help in 5...4...3...2...1..



He lives a bit far away for that.


----------



## Aurora

I did pack up 2 boxes today though. Gosh, wouldn't that seem to defeat the purpose. LOL Actually though, I packed up 2 boxes of Kylee's clothes that don't fit anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He lives a bit far away for that.



You think that would stop him from offering?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> blah blah blah



Did you say something?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I did pack up 2 boxes today though. Gosh, wouldn't that seem to defeat the purpose. LOL Actually though, I packed up 2 boxes of Kylee's clothes that don't fit anymore.



You earned a break.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You earned a break.



Not really. I am gonna go try to do housework now.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not really. I am gonna go try to do housework now.  :\



Have fun. Catch you later.


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.  How goes it?


Seems warmer outside today.  Perhaps its because there is no wind.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I sifted through the rest of them and found 1 more Brazil nut. It was yummy. Then I put the package away.





baby cravings


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> How is that wierd? The phone falls somewhere and we can't find it because the ringer is turned off. You can't even page the phone when the ringer is turned off. We are a cluttered people. We have lost a phone before and it was a month before we found it.




Buy a clapper


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Buy a clapper



It won't work on the phone.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> baby cravings



mommy cravings


----------



## Aurora

I want a "find your lost things" paging system. It will come with say 10 buttons on a main console and 10 coordinating stick on tabs or key rings or something that you can use to attach to things like your keys, your phones, etc and when you can't find those things you go up and push the corresponding button on the main paging system and the alarm on the item triggers. That or I just need to remember where I put things.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want a "find your lost things" paging system. It will come with say 10 buttons on a main console and 10 coordinating stick on tabs or key rings or something that you can use to attach to things like your keys, your phones, etc and when you can't find those things you go up and push the corresponding button on the main paging system and the alarm on the item triggers. That or I just need to remember where I put things.



I like your ideas and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Aeson

I'm bored and lonely.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like your ideas and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.



It comes out the second Tues of every month. Barring, of course, nuclear holocaust, the onset of Biblical proportion plagues, mainstream anarchy, china becoming our new overlords, Bush doing something smart for once and thus a new holiday is born, or my just not feeling like it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It comes out the second Tues of every month. Barring, of course, nuclear holocaust, the onset of Biblical proportion plagues, mainstream anarchy, china becoming our new overlords, Bush doing something smart for once and thus a new holiday is born, or my just not feeling like it.



Send it to my email.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Time to put Kylee muffin to bed!




Kylee muffin eh? My momma used to call me pumpkin.  :\ 

What nicknames did everyone else's mother call them?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm bored and lonely.




Aww ... cheer up Aeson.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up, Myc? How goes it?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It comes out the second Tues of every month. Barring, of course, nuclear holocaust, the onset of Biblical proportion plagues, mainstream anarchy, china becoming our new overlords, Bush doing something smart for once and thus a new holiday is born, or my just not feeling like it.




This is interesting.... I didn't know you did 'zines.  :\ 

You do 'em in e-format perchance? Perhaps you could email them with attatchments?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up, Myc? How goes it?




Hello hello! Hows da Arizona kitty!


----------



## Wereserpent

Jqhjgahjty.


----------



## Mycanid

That's what you say Gal, but I know that the answer can only be found through different methods.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, for as much as we wanted to go to the NC gameday, it just doesn't seem to be in the cards. There is no way we can take the expense right now. Definitely a letdown, but that's okay. If Bubba decides to go, I may see of dshai wants to tag along, but I seriously doubt we will both make it.





Bummer. Was hoping to see you there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh god, how I wished that I lived in NC. :\





You could do what reveal does and fly here...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Aurora
> It's okay Heckler. Long distance relationships never work out anyways.






			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't say that. I'm working on one of those.




An ex-friend of mine met a woman in the UK online. Then suddenly they got married last May. But before that, she turned him into a total a-hole. 

Hence why he's an ex friend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm low tech.
> 
> Develop them when I get money then I can post.  I don't have a ditigal camera.





They're cheaper in the long run compared to alot of developing costs.... that was why I broke down and got one. Since I usually spent about $50+ on photos just from Dragoncon alone....   Plus the cost of the film to begin with....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> An ex-friend of mine met a woman in the UK online. Then suddenly they got married last May. But before that, she turned him into a total a-hole.
> 
> Hence why he's an ex friend.



Is this the guy you used to talk about?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aww ... cheer up Aeson.



Don't wanna.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I will aplogize in advance also.  Beginning last week I am no longer taking my medicine so I'm sure my rapid mood swings will be in overdrive shortly as my blood sugar goes crazy. (opps- had to rewrite some of this....forgot I wasn't at CM)




That's one thing you should take. Maybe see if you can find some way to get help for medicine costs....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> dshai and Kylee love black olives. I am not a fan of them. I get the Subway Club with bacon, spinach, pickles, cucumbers, mayo, oil, oregano and salt and pepper. YUM!




Spinach and cucumbers aren't available as choices at our local Subways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You could do what reveal does and fly here...



I meant generally speaking. NC seemes to have more gamers per square acre than AZ does, or at least my neck of the woods.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have no idea how to say Easter in sign. PBS had an interesting show a couple weeks ago about the history of deafness. It was quite interesting. Went over how deaf people have been viewed throughout the years, the advances in technology to help the deaf, the varying degrees of deaf culture, and the Galudette university takeover in 1985. It was very interesting. It amazed me the differences in the way people sign. Most of the deaf people I could barely understand their sign, but others I got every word. It amazes me how differently people can sign. Someof them are so sloppy.




Sounds just like people's handwriting.  Some neat and others so sloppy that even their teacher can't possibly read it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello hello! Hows da Arizona kitty!



I'm doing okay. Feeling a little slowish and a tad lonely.

God, I need to get out of the house.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Jqhjgahjty.



Gugenshnaut.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am eating a 2.75 oz package of mixed nuts. The ingrediants go: Peanuts, cashews, pecans, brazils, almonds. I am halfway through the package and have gotten 1 Brazil nut. :\ That's the whole reason I opened the package. I love Brazil nuts.
> 
> Update: I sifted through the rest of them and found 1 more Brazil nut. It was yummy. Then I put the package away.





And also probably printed on the package is, "this may contain nuts".


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm doing okay. Feeling a little slowish and a tad lonely.
> 
> God, I need to get out of the house.




Hmm ... you are feeling lonely, Aeson is feeling lonely ... strange. Must be one of those days.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> How is that wierd? The phone falls somewhere and we can't find it because the ringer is turned off. You can't even page the phone when the ringer is turned off. We are a cluttered people. We have lost a phone before and it was a month before we found it.




We have two lines in the office, both to cordless phones. When we lose one we simply call the other number!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you are feeling lonely, Aeson is feeling lonely ... strange. Must be one of those days.  :\



Maybe. Darths' above post made me smile, so I'm doing better now.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is a 4 drawer filing cabinet, so it will take awhile. It isn't even in the house yet. It is in our garage. A long 2 car garage that is piled 6 foot high with more of our belongings. *sigh* Maybe I should go unpack a box.....nah.




Hmm ... no M&M stash yet, eh?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is this the guy you used to talk about?




Yup.

Haven't talked to him since January of last year when he got nasty. Guess he didn't like my comment about her not being right for him.....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup.



Sorry to hear that. You really liked him.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe. Darths' above post made me smile, so I'm doing better now.




Isn't it interesting how things work like that sometimes? Why would another person's talking dispel such a feeling? You mammals are strange creatures.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> An ex-friend of mine met a woman in the UK online. Then suddenly they got married last May. But before that, she turned him into a total a-hole.
> 
> Hence why he's an ex friend.




Owww.    Bummer. I am sorry Darth. Things like that are never pleasant.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. You really liked him.




Yup. I even helped him out with stuff. Like pestering him to take an art portfolio to Dragoncon so he could get art jobs (which resulted in him getting one with Margaret Weis with the Serenity line) and taking him to various local cons and having to suffer his bitch of a mother.... ugh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Isn't it interesting how things work like that sometimes? Why would another person's talking dispel such a feeling? You mammals are strange creatures.



 You crack me up Myc.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know, Mycanid is catching up to me. He is only a little more than 500 posts behind. I need to keep going on vacation so he can catch up....yeah....that's the reason




Nonsense! My earlier response still stands!

The day I pass you in post count I will eat my head!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. I even helped him out with stuff. Like pestering him to take an art portfolio to Dragoncon so he could get art jobs (which resulted in him getting one with Margaret Weis with the Serenity line) and taking him to various local cons and having to suffer his bitch of a mother.... ugh!



Maybe you're better off.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you are feeling lonely, Aeson is feeling lonely ... strange. Must be one of those days.  :\



I blame the rainy weather.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant generally speaking. NC seemes to have more gamers per square acre than AZ does, or at least my neck of the woods.




There IS alot of gamers here.... guess because there's so many colleges here.... 

And cons.

Our gaming group consists of alot of Stellarcon's old staff, several who have retired from the con and the rest who still help with the con.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You crack me up Myc.




I do?  

I was actually making a semi-serious musing, thinking about how such things have also happened to myself in the past.

Now whenever I feel lonely I just go and pet my cats.    That usually works.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nonsense! My earlier response still stands!
> 
> The day I pass you in post count I will eat my head!



I want to see you eat your head.


----------



## Aeson

I'm still at work. I want to leave. I will very soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I blame the rainy weather.




Hmm ... musta be a personality thing. I actually LIKE rainy weather.  :\ 

But then again, we fungi like the rain.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to see you eat your head.




Especially a fungus, eh? We don't have orifices, if you remember ... even if we have beards. Hmm ... never thought of it that way. Strange.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm still at work. I want to leave. I will very soon.




By the way good sir ... when did you get promoted to the minister of defense?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe you're better off.




Yeah. Some of my friends bitched about how he'd dominate a conversation.... and one time, when I took him down to Spartanburg for a Star Trek Enterprise finale party, he spent some of the time after the event, when we were talking to these two people, suddenly talking about his sex life and such.... embarrassing as hell. 

I'd bet that she's gotten him to give up his artwork.... he's not been to any local cons anymore... which is good. Especially last year where I might have gone Sith on his sorry ass, I was so pissed. 

Not to mention he royally pissed off my aunt who, I think, liked him more than I did.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I do?



Yes, you do.



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now whenever I feel lonely I just go and pet my cats.    That usually works.



We adopted our cat. She came to us from an abusive owner, and that seriously changed her mindset. We have had her for almost 10 years, and she still cringes from time to time when we want to love her. Also, when we give her too much attention, she gets angry and tries to bite or scratch.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by *Mycanid*
> Nonsense! My earlier response still stands!
> 
> The day I pass you in post count I will eat my head!






			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to see you eat your head.





Where's that "this thread is worthless without pics" emoticon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way good sir ... when did you get promoted to the minister of defense?



After I told Aurora that I had to smite him, for getting too close to her throne.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, you do.
> 
> 
> We adopted our cat. She came to us from an abusive owner, and that seriously changed her mindset. We have had her for almost 10 years, and she still cringes from time to time when we want to love her. Also, when we give her too much attention, she gets angry and tries to bite or scratch.




That sucks about the cat abuse. Makes you want to find that owner and kick their ass.   

I've got six cats, all female, and more on the way from one of the younger cats.... oi! 

Two of which sleep with me. About 2 who sleep with Mom and dunno where the rest sleep around the house.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We adopted our cat. She came to us from an abusive owner, and that seriously changed her mindset. We have had her for almost 10 years, and she still cringes from time to time when we want to love her. Also, when we give her too much attention, she gets angry and tries to bite or scratch.




Yeah ... Kaboodle is still a little feral, even after all this time. I guess all that time she spent wandering around in the woods as a tiny kitten really freaked her out. She is getting better though.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> After I told Aurora that I had to smite him, for getting too close to her throne.




You ... huh? ... oh yeah ... a few pages back. [Screws up his memory trying to recall the whole occasion of the interchange.]

Smiting ability eh? Doesn't the class the link in your sig indicates remove you from that possibility?   

Hmm ... on second thought maybe you have a special item or something, so scratch that....


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That sucks about the cat abuse. Makes you want to find that owner and kick their ass.
> 
> I've got six cats, all female, and more on the way from one of the younger cats.... oi!
> 
> Two of which sleep with me. About 2 who sleep with Mom and dunno where the rest sleep around the house.




Only one of the cats sleeps with me at a time. I like to encourage them to be outdoor cats and to hunt the mice and the vicious voles that eat the garden greens as much as possible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Smiting ability eh? Doesn't the class the link in your sig indicates remove you from that possibility?
> 
> Hmm ... on second thought maybe you have a special item or something, so scratch that....



As the gods of the Forgotten Realms serve Ao, the gods of my homebrew serve an overdeity ...... me. No kidding.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> As the gods of the Forgotten Realms serve Ao, the gods of my homebrew serve an overdeity ...... me. No kidding.




The name of your overdeity is Frukathka you mean?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The name of your overdeity is Frukathka you mean?



Frukathka is the name of the Greater Goddess of the Feline Pantheon. Why I use my cats head as my avatar is because that is the head of the greater goddess as well.

The over-deity is named Charless, my name with an extra s at the end.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Frukathka is the name of the Greater Goddess of the Feline Pantheon. Why I use my cats head as my avatar is because that is the head of the greater goddess as well.
> 
> The over-deity is named Charless, my name with an extra s at the end.




REALLY! Your name is Charles, eh? Pleased to meet you "officially" sir.

My legal name is Nye (as I mentioned some a few pages back, I think), but my baptised name is Nicodemus, and everyone calls me by that name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> REALLY! Your name is Charles, eh? Pleased to meet you "officially" sir.
> 
> My legal name is Nye (as I mentioned some a few pages back, I think), but my baptised name is Nicodemus, and everyone calls me by that name.



Well met, good sir!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way good sir ... when did you get promoted to the minister of defense?



I gave myself that title awhile back. Fru claims it was because of his "smiting". I'm a supporter now so I can give myself a title. I think I used Minister of Defense many pages back when we had that little coup.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I gave myself that title awhile back. Fru claims it was because of his "smiting". I'm a supporter now so I can give myself a title. I think I used Minister of Defense many pages back when we had that little coup.




  Yes, I remember that!

Hoorah for you being a supporter btw.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where's that "this thread is worthless without pics" emoticon?


----------



## Mycanid

Allright lads and lasses, I am signing off for the evening. I'll speak with you all later on!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Allright lads and lasses, I am signing off for the evening. I'll speak with you all later on!



Have a good one.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> REALLY! Your name is Charles, eh? Pleased to meet you "officially" sir.
> 
> My legal name is Nye (as I mentioned some a few pages back, I think), but my baptised name is Nicodemus, and everyone calls me by that name.



OMG what a freaking cool name! Wow! Uh, but what is a baptized name? And everyone really calls you that? Our friends eventually get pushed to one syllable unless it doesn't make any sense and then they can have 2.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OMG what a freaking cool name! Wow! Uh, but what is a baptized name? And everyone really calls you that? Our friends eventually get pushed to one syllable unless it doesn't make any sense and then they can have 2.



I believe it was a name given to him at his baptism.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want a "find your lost things" paging system. It will come with say 10 buttons on a main console and 10 coordinating stick on tabs or key rings or something that you can use to attach to things like your keys, your phones, etc and when you can't find those things you go up and push the corresponding button on the main paging system and the alarm on the item triggers. That or I just need to remember where I put things.



You mean something like this?


----------



## Aeson

Steve with the save.


----------



## Dog Moon

What happens when you lose the console though?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What happens when you lose the console though?



It beeps if you don't return it within 6 min to it's caddy. Interesting. Nice one Steve


----------



## Aeson

What got you up at 5am, Aurora? Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What happens when you lose the console though?



All your stuff 'spodes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*Howard Jones blasting from his radio*

*Fru strolls in with a big smile on his face*_

Ah, what a beatiful day. Merry Morning hivers.


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.   How goes it?


I am tired.  I was up waaaaaay too late.  Good night however.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I am tired.  I was up waaaaaay too late.  Good night however.



So are you waking up or going to sleep?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So are you waking up or going to sleep?



Sounds like he's going to bed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damn, Mega, you're never around when I wanna talk to you.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I believe it was a name given to him at his baptism.




Correctamundo Aeson.  Two points for the minister of defense!

I am glad you like the name Aurora. I am very fond of it as well. And yes ... everyone calls me by that name except my old friends back in New York, who can't seem to get Nye out of their heads.

Understandable, they have barely been around me after I was baptized here in northern California.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning, Myc.

How are you doing today?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Howard Jones blasting from his radio*
> 
> *Fru strolls in with a big smile on his face*_
> 
> Ah, what a beatiful day. Merry Morning hivers.




My goodness!   

[Almost knocked out of his chair by Fru's ebuliance.]

Good morning! Man. Intense....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My goodness!
> 
> [Almost knocked out of his chair by Fru's ebuliance.]
> 
> Good morning! Man. Intense....



Hehe. I am feeling an 80s nostalgia streak today.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Morning, Myc.
> 
> How are you doing today?




Am good sir ... and I won't ask you are because you are obviously in an excellent mood.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Am good sir ... and I won't ask you are because you are obviously in an excellent mood.



The best of. For me, it is a great day to be alive. 

I am stoked about seeing my nephew tomorrow.


----------



## Mycanid

Well that sounds good. I am also in a cheerful mood today, albeit for different reasons....

I have recently been looking in to the C&C system and am finding my interest growing.

Also must admit that I have been spending WAY too much at rpgnow.com buying the Goodman Games modules.  :\ 

But I like them. I am a sucker for the 1e nostalgia line of products I guess.


----------



## Aeson

I hate it when customers complain about prices. I had a woman call and say she thought my price was high and went home to check FedEx's website. FedEx gave her a lower price. why call me and ask about my prices? Am I trying to cheat you? If you don't like it then don't come back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm partial to OSRIC myself.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hate it when customers complain about prices. I had a woman call and say she thought my price was high and went home to check FedEx's website. FedEx gave her a lower price. why call me and ask about my prices? Am I trying to cheat you? If you don't like it then don't come back.




Yes, I can totally commiserate with this one.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm partial to OSRIC myself.




Yes, I have been keeping track of its development as well.  Papers has done good work.


----------



## Aeson

I had a customer ask me to come to her house and help her with her computer. Me a total stranger. I told her I would. I'm not a bad guy but she doesn't know that.


----------



## Mycanid

Well Aeson, at least you are human.


----------



## Mycanid

That is, as opposed to a fungus....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well Aeson, at least you are human.



I know. I wonder if I need to bring condoms.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I wasn't quite thinking in THAT sense.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hate it when customers complain about prices. I had a woman call and say she thought my price was high and went home to check FedEx's website. FedEx gave her a lower price. why call me and ask about my prices? Am I trying to cheat you? If you don't like it then don't come back.



 People do that at the bookstore I work at all the time.

"I saw a lower price online, I was wondering if I could get that price here..."
"No, of course not. Online stores have lower costs. Amazon.com doesn't have to pay people like me to be nice to you."


----------



## Mycanid

Oh ho! So you work at a bookstore jdvn1?

Which one? A used bookstore? A chain bookstore? Local? etc.?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I wasn't quite thinking in THAT sense.



I was. Actually i doubt that would happen. Fist she looks old enough to be my mom but still cute. She smelled of booze.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> People do that at the bookstore I work at all the time.
> 
> "I saw a lower price online, I was wondering if I could get that price here..."
> "No, of course not. Online stores have lower costs. Amazon.com doesn't have to pay people like me to be nice to you."



She called after paying me. It's like Circuit City. If you find a lower price bring it in and we'll match it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> ... She smelled of booze.




Blech.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ho! So you work at a bookstore jdvn1?
> 
> Which one? A used bookstore? A chain bookstore? Local? etc.?



 Chain bookstore. Borders. 

I've worked there for over a year and a half, and I don't know how much longer I'll be working there.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> ... She smelled of booze.




Bring condoms.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> She called after paying me. It's like Circuit City. If you find a lower price bring it in and we'll match it.



 I'm sure FedEx can afford to have cheaper prices than you anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm sure FedEx can afford to have cheaper prices than you anyway.



Yes they can.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Bring condoms.



I like the way you think and I would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Blech.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Chain bookstore. Borders.
> 
> I've worked there for over a year and a half, and I don't know how much longer I'll be working there.




Hmm ? How so? (If I may ask....) Feel like you are going "nowhere" with the job? Lost interest? etc.?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking.




Glad we were on the same page for this one at least!


----------



## Mycanid

I tell ya ... Photoshop CS is an amazing program sometimes. With one click it turned a faded out color xerox of an old photo into something that looked like a brand new photo.

Amazing....


----------



## Aeson

I survived the drunk lady. I made me $25. She took my number in case she needed more help. I wonder if 43 is too old for me. Maybe I'll find out that it's not.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I survived the drunk lady. I made me $25. She took my number in case she needed more help. I wonder if 43 is too old for me. Maybe I'll find out that it's not.




Thank you for helping me Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Thank you for helping me Aeson.



No problem. Did you get the rest of the Matchbox 20 CD loaded on the Ipod?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ? How so? (If I may ask....) Feel like you are going "nowhere" with the job? Lost interest? etc.?



 I really enjoy working there, but some of the upper level management (not in-store) sucks, and I'm fairly underpaid.

Basically, if I went elsewhere, everything would be better except for the co-workers. I work with really cool people.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> No problem. Did you get the rest of the Matchbox 20 CD loaded on the Ipod?



 Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is that a euphemism?



Yep.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, Mega, you're never around when I wanna talk to you.



weekdays  only free time is 2:15-2:50pm and Midnite to about 1:00.  Saturdays- varies greatly on whether wife works and if not what she wants to do.  Sundays as saturday but also work from 3:30 pm to midnite.

Generally I always pop in between midnite and 12:30am.


----------



## megamania

I will finally have a Borders near me.  Rutland will be getting one either this fall or winter.  Its about an one hour drive for me.

Big write-up on it in the Herald.  Many small shops don't want it.


----------



## megamania

...and this from left field.... far far far from the left.

Tammy and I had an accident last night.  It may be nothing but we'll know soon enough.  For the first time in nearly 20 years of being together, a condom broke.


The likelihood of anything coming of it is slim but it has us a wondering.

Due to my cancer treatments I may even be sterile.  Plus how many times do couples purposely try to have kids and don't for months at a time.


Nervous and uncertain what to think.  She just turned 37 and I will be 38 shortly.  Kids are 12 and Tim will be 9 in July.  Big age gap.


But like I said....errr wrote....it may be nothing at all.


----------



## Jdvn1

Friday the 13th!

6-month anniversary for my SO and me.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Friday the 13th!
> 
> 6-month anniversary for my SO and me.



Congratz.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> No problem. Did you get the rest of the Matchbox 20 CD loaded on the Ipod?




Why yes I did.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Why yes I did.



Ha. I knew it. You tried to trick me. She didn't have any Matchbox 20 CDs.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> ... She smelled of booze.







			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> Bring condoms.





ROFLMAO You rock Heckler.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ........a condom broke...........



It happens. More than likely nothing will come of it. Does she mark down her cycles? You can tell really easy if there is any chance by looking at her calendar if she does. She does have 72 hours afer said incident to take a morning after pill if she wants to.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Friday the 13th!
> 
> 6-month anniversary for my SO and me.



Congrats


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back. We didn't hear much from you yesterday. What had you up at 5am yesterday?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Welcome back. We didn't hear much from you yesterday. What had you up at 5am yesterday?



I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I couldn't sleep.



I'm sorry. Did you sleep better last night?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ha. I knew it. You tried to trick me. She didn't have any Matchbox 20 CDs.



 Did she even have a computer?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did she even have a computer?



She did. An old slow Dell. Her sister and brother in law both work for HP and he suggested getting a Dell.


----------



## Aurora

So, Kylee drove me nuts yesterday wanting just constant attention. So when dshai got home yesterday he took her with him to run an errand and pick up dinner. He decided to get KFC. Backstory: Kylee LOVES chicken. So, they pull up to KFC and head for the drivethru and Kylee sees the sign on the building. She begins yelling "CHIIIICKEN" every 5 seconds or so even thru Klint ordering. They get up to the window and "CHIIIICKEN" the guy explains to Klint that it will be 10 minutes "CHIIIICKEN" before the food is ready. The whole time the guy at the drive thru is "CHIIIICKEN" laughing at Kylee yelling chicken. So the guy gets her a drink to make her happy while they wait."CHIIIICKEN" So they get the food and Kylee knows that dshai has it and continues to yell "CHIIIICKEN" So, dshai looks in the bag and opens the first container and finds hush puppies. (our KFC has a Long John Silver's in it as well.)
How about some hush puppies?
CHIIIICKEN
Here is a hush puppy
*he hands it to her*
Shuuush puppy. Shhhhhhh
*she devours it*
SHUUUUSH PUPPY! CHIIIICKEN! CHICKEN! PUPPY!
*he hands her the other hush puppy which she devours*
At this point he calls me to let me know they are almost home and can I get my shoes on and come help him cause muffins is really "CHIIIICKEN" hungry. So I go outside and he is getting her out of the car and she is still yeling chicken. She was one hungry little girl.


----------



## Aeson

You have made my morning. Thank you.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. Did you sleep better last night?



Yes I did thank you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes I did thank you.



You're welcome.

What's happening in the 527 household today?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> What's happening in the 527 household today?



I just started a load of laundry. We are leaving in an hour or so to meet my grandparents for lunch and then Kylee and I are gonna take my grandmother to the mall. She has lost so much weight that her clothes from the last summers don't fit her anymore. It is a good thing. She was WAY too heavy and it just isn't healthy. After she got diabetes and congestive heart failure she kind of started to try, but now that she is losing her sight due to macular degeneration (a hereditary disease) she is finding that that alone makes it hard enough to get around she needed to drop some weight and get stronger to try and help her be able to get around better. A recent eye surgery has helped her sight a lot but now it seems to be getting worse again. It has to be discouraging. If she keeps up what she has been doing though, next summer we'll have to buy her new clothes again. 
Anyways, my grandfather has such terrible arthritis that he can barely walk especially right now with the bad weather, so he can't take her.


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like a big day. Have fun. I know you like to visit with your grandparents. We'll see you later I hope.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It happens. More than likely nothing will come of it. Does she mark down her cycles? You can tell really easy if there is any chance by looking at her calendar if she does. She does have 72 hours afer said incident to take a morning after pill if she wants to.



Morning after pill would be a good idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning hivers.


----------



## megamania

12:42 EST.... Good morning to you.  Good afternoon to me.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning after pill would be a good idea.





Not our way.  If he/she/they are meant to be then... he/she/they will be.  Not religious... just a personal decision on both our minds.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, Kylee drove me nuts yesterday wanting just constant attention. So when dshai got home yesterday he took her with him to run an errand and pick up dinner. He decided to get KFC. Backstory: Kylee LOVES chicken. So, they pull up to KFC and head for the drivethru and Kylee sees the sign on the building. She begins yelling "CHIIIICKEN" every 5 seconds or so even thru Klint ordering. They get up to the window and "CHIIIICKEN" the guy explains to Klint that it will be 10 minutes "CHIIIICKEN" before the food is ready. The whole time the guy at the drive thru is "CHIIIICKEN" laughing at Kylee yelling chicken. So the guy gets her a drink to make her happy while they wait."CHIIIICKEN" So they get the food and Kylee knows that dshai has it and continues to yell "CHIIIICKEN" So, dshai looks in the bag and opens the first container and finds hush puppies. (our KFC has a Long John Silver's in it as well.)
> How about some hush puppies?
> CHIIIICKEN
> Here is a hush puppy
> *he hands it to her*
> Shuuush puppy. Shhhhhhh
> *she devours it*
> SHUUUUSH PUPPY! CHIIIICKEN! CHICKEN! PUPPY!
> *he hands her the other hush puppy which she devours*
> At this point he calls me to let me know they are almost home and can I get my shoes on and come help him cause muffins is really "CHIIIICKEN" hungry. So I go outside and he is getting her out of the car and she is still yeling chicken. She was one hungry little girl.





PIZZZZZZZAAAAAY!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It happens. More than likely nothing will come of it. Does she mark down her cycles? You can tell really easy if there is any chance by looking at her calendar if she does. She does have 72 hours afer said incident to take a morning after pill if she wants to.




Cycle finished the day or two before.   As for the rest... see prior commentary.


----------



## megamania

Daughter has a sleep over tonight (again) for her B-day.  I'm sure SAM (Catfood) will be the star.  He is her new Ginea Pig.  Not sure if I will be here tonight as such.

If not-   everyone have a great day and remember.....CHICKEN!


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Daughter has a sleep over tonight (again) for her B-day.  I'm sure SAM (Catfood) will be the star.  He is her new Ginea Pig.  Not sure if I will be here tonight as such.
> 
> If not-   everyone have a great day and remember.....CHICKEN!




Drat ... missed Mega by a hair's breadth.  :\ 

Well, happy birthday to the kiddo.


----------



## megamania

a hair's breath?!? is that like a tooth's hair?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Not our way.  If he/she/they are meant to be then... he/she/they will be.  Not religious... just a personal decision on both our minds.



That is your right.


----------



## megamania

CHIIIIIII-KEN!



'til nonite or later on the day of Saturday.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is your right.





I'm going to cry at my party if I want to
I'm going to cry at my party if I want to



why did that song pop into my noggin' as I read that?


----------



## megamania

I sense a strange day today at work.


Friday the 13th no less.  That is normally a good day for me.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is your right.





You gottta FIGHT for your right to parrrrrrrty.....


My mind is exploding with thoughts, ideas and craziness......


----------



## Aeson

"CHIIIICKEN"


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> a hair's breath?!? is that like a tooth's hair?




no, no no my good sir. 

breaDth indicates width.

breath is the air inside animal's lungs.

Cheer up Mega. At least Cyndi Lauper did not pop into your head      Bleh!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mugger Kitty!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... seems I posted post #8888 as well as #7777 back several pages. The hive has been busy of late.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Mugger Kitty!



Mugger Kitty!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mugger Kitty!




Mugger Kitty!


----------



## Mycanid

No doubt this refers to the current stray I got wandering around ... decided to name it Tiger because it is striped.  :\  Vicious cat.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> How about some hush puppies?
> CHIIIICKEN
> Here is a hush puppy
> *he hands it to her*
> Shuuush puppy. Shhhhhhh
> *she devours it*
> SHUUUUSH PUPPY! CHIIIICKEN! CHICKEN! PUPPY!




Now _that's_ comedy![/Slappy Squirrel]


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... what a drag. I think I finally have been able to get a few things in order here on a personal level that I have been trying to for YEARS now.

That's happy at least.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew ... what a drag. I think I finally have been able to get a few things in order here on a personal level that I have been trying to for YEARS now.
> 
> That's happy at least.



That's a good thing.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Not our way.  If he/she/they are meant to be then... he/she/they will be.  Not religious... just a personal decision on both our minds.



I can understand. Dshai and I feel the same. 

If her cycle just ended a few days ago it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's a good thing.




Holy last Saturday's beans Batman! It's Aurora!

Hello there ... seems ages since we were both near the pc at the same time!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Holy last Saturday's beans Batman! It's Aurora!
> 
> Hello there ... seems ages since we were both near the pc at the same time!



Do you need to change your shorts now?


----------



## Aeson

Stargate returns tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you need to change your shorts now?




Fungi do NOT wear shorts.    Nor do we ... err ... deal with organic waste in the same way as the two-legged bipeds seem to need to.

Stargate eh?

Hmm .... never knew it went away to begin with. SIGH. Just shows how out of touch I am way out here on the mountain with these kinda things.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fungi do NOT wear shorts.    Nor do we ... err ... deal with organic waste in the same way as the two-legged bipeds seem to need to.
> 
> Stargate eh?
> 
> Hmm .... never knew it went away to begin with. SIGH. Just shows how out of touch I am way out here on the mountain with these kinda things.  :\



It took a break. It's the last few episodes. It was canceled. Stargate Atlantis will continue.


----------



## Mycanid

Say ... what's the difference between the two (other than that they are two different shows)?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say ... what's the difference between the two (other than that they are two different shows)?



SG-1 is based on Earth and travel within this galaxy. Atlantis takes place in the Pegasus galaxy.


----------



## Mycanid

Clear enough. 

Allright lads and lasses. The fungus is a signin' off fer the evening.

See y'all later on.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hehe. I am feeling an 80s nostalgia streak today.




Nothing wrong with that....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hate it when customers complain about prices. I had a woman call and say she thought my price was high and went home to check FedEx's website. FedEx gave her a lower price. why call me and ask about my prices? Am I trying to cheat you? If you don't like it then don't come back.





We have people like that too. Ask all the details about something on the menu and then totally get something else. Or leave. Makes it not worth all the hassle....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Aeson
> ... She smelled of booze.






			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Blech.




::echoes the BLECH::


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Clear enough.



I could go in more detail but I think that would take much longer.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, Kylee drove me nuts yesterday wanting just constant attention. So when dshai got home yesterday he took her with him to run an errand and pick up dinner. He decided to get KFC. Backstory: Kylee LOVES chicken. So, they pull up to KFC and head for the drivethru and Kylee sees the sign on the building. She begins yelling "CHIIIICKEN" every 5 seconds or so even thru Klint ordering. They get up to the window and "CHIIIICKEN" the guy explains to Klint that it will be 10 minutes "CHIIIICKEN" before the food is ready. The whole time the guy at the drive thru is "CHIIIICKEN" laughing at Kylee yelling chicken. So the guy gets her a drink to make her happy while they wait."CHIIIICKEN" So they get the food and Kylee knows that dshai has it and continues to yell "CHIIIICKEN" So, dshai looks in the bag and opens the first container and finds hush puppies. (our KFC has a Long John Silver's in it as well.)
> How about some hush puppies?
> CHIIIICKEN
> Here is a hush puppy
> *he hands it to her*
> Shuuush puppy. Shhhhhhh
> *she devours it*
> SHUUUUSH PUPPY! CHIIIICKEN! CHICKEN! PUPPY!
> *he hands her the other hush puppy which she devours*
> At this point he calls me to let me know they are almost home and can I get my shoes on and come help him cause muffins is really "CHIIIICKEN" hungry. So I go outside and he is getting her out of the car and she is still yeling chicken. She was one hungry little girl.





ROFLMAO That was FUNNY!!!

Here's our slogan you can teach her, "SHOW ME THE CHIIIICKEN!!!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No doubt this refers to the current stray I got wandering around ... decided to name it Tiger because it is striped.  :\  Vicious cat.




I've got 4 new kittens. One of mine had kittens yesterday morning. Now we're up to 10(!) cats.   

Plus feeding a random tom who comes around several times a week. Just by looking at the kittens, I can tell that he's not the father. He's a tabby but the kittens are orange, grey, grey with white feet and a black with white feet, white tummy and a broad white swath up its nose. Mother is grey with orange streaks thru her fur. 

Right now, it's tenser than Iraq with all the other cats hissing at her due to her upsetting the "status quo" here...


----------



## Aeson

What's happening this weekend, hive? Any big plans? Looks like I have some computer stuff to do this weekend.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've got 4 new kittens. One of mine had kittens yesterday morning. Now we're up to 10(!) cats.
> 
> Plus feeding a random tom who comes around several times a week. Just by looking at the kittens, I can tell that he's not the father. He's a tabby but the kittens are orange, grey, grey with white feet and a black with white feet, white tummy and a broad white swath up its nose. Mother is grey with orange streaks thru her fur.
> 
> Right now, it's tenser than Iraq with all the other cats hissing at her due to her upsetting the "status quo" here...



Um that's too many cats IMO. You aren't old enough to gear up for being an old maid.   Just teasing. I want the grey one with white feet


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's happening this weekend, hive? Any big plans? Looks like I have some computer stuff to do this weekend.



I need to clean. I mean REALLY need to clean, and I need to take the dog to the vet. We are nearing the point where if a vet can't help us we are going to have to give him back to SICSA (the no kill shelter we got him from). We have seen 2 different vets that were of no help so we are going to try a third. We just can't continue to let him suffer and I won't have this disgusting disease ridden dog in my home when the baby comes. 

Kylee just loves him though is the problem. The other night we were in the bathroom brushing Kylee's teeth, and Chaz walked up to us and just started peeing on the floor. (Ended up it was out fault, both dshai and I thought the other one had put him out at 6pm.) So, we yell for him to stop and dshai grabs him and runs him outside. (He peed the whole way there- thank God for steam cleaners.) All of a sudden, Kylee just starts bawling. I am holding her trying to get her to tell me what is wrong, I thought maybe she hurt herself although I couldn't understand how. All of a sudden she starts going "Chaz....Chaz.....hurt....Chaz". She was SO upset, and she contnued to cry for 3 or 4 min until we brought him back inside and she was like "Oh Chaz.....Chaz okay.....good boy Chaz", and she ran up and hugged him. He has always been good with her and is very protective of her.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um that's too many cats IMO. You aren't old enough to gear up for being an old maid.   Just teasing. I want the grey one with white feet



Another reason to go to the game day.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> He has always been good with her and is very protective of her.




Dogs tend to be that way.  Its a special bond they create.  We had a german shepard that was the referee.  He always let the parents know when we (brother and sister and I) were fighting then try to get between us while barking.


----------



## megamania

OMG!  There are people here even as I am!  



the clouds part, sun shine beams down onto a yellow/white beatup house in Vermont...music plays.  birds fly and go into song.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's happening this weekend, hive? Any big plans? Looks like I have some computer stuff to do this weekend.





I will be working on my Strikeforce characters.  Developing Igoo now.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need to clean. I mean REALLY need to clean, and I need to take the dog to the vet. We are nearing the point where if a vet can't help us we are going to have to give him back to SICSA (the no kill shelter we got him from). We have seen 2 different vets that were of no help so we are going to try a third. We just can't continue to let him suffer and I won't have this disgusting disease ridden dog in my home when the baby comes.
> 
> Kylee just loves him though is the problem. The other night we were in the bathroom brushing Kylee's teeth, and Chaz walked up to us and just started peeing on the floor. (Ended up it was out fault, both dshai and I thought the other one had put him out at 6pm.) So, we yell for him to stop and dshai grabs him and runs him outside. (He peed the whole way there- thank God for steam cleaners.) All of a sudden, Kylee just starts bawling. I am holding her trying to get her to tell me what is wrong, I thought maybe she hurt herself although I couldn't understand how. All of a sudden she starts going "Chaz....Chaz.....hurt....Chaz". She was SO upset, and she contnued to cry for 3 or 4 min until we brought him back inside and she was like "Oh Chaz.....Chaz okay.....good boy Chaz", and she ran up and hugged him. He has always been good with her and is very protective of her.




I've done the peeing dog run. It's so much fun.





It's hard to give up a pet. She will get over it. This was not a decision you came to lightly. If you can't get him help then you should find someone else that can.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> OMG!  There are people here even as I am!
> 
> 
> 
> the clouds part, sun shine beams down onto a yellow/white beatup house in Vermont...music plays.  birds fly and go into song.



Now that is funny.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> OMG!  There are people here even as I am!
> 
> 
> 
> the clouds part, sun shine beams down onto a yellow/white beatup house in Vermont...music plays.  birds fly and go into song.



Why are you jinxing it? You'll drive Aurora away.


----------



## megamania

10 cats is a lot of cats!

we have two.

a cream colored tiger and a B/W chubby.

Tigger and KC (Casey by the kids  Krazy Cat by me)


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why are you jinxing it? You'll drive Aurora away.




My bad.  She seems to only post 1-3 times then vamoose.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> My bad.  She seems to only post 1-3 times then vamoose.



She's taking care of a 2 year old!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> My bad.  She seems to only post 1-3 times then vamoose.



She knows you're coming. She wants to get the heck out of Dodge.











I keed.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now that is funny.





I should have done movies.  I have the mindset and imagination for it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's taking care of a 2 year old!



Not to mention the one baking in the oven. I think it's time to turn it over and brown the other side.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's taking care of a 2 year old!





Been there...done that...twice.

Sorry I had to step away.  the 11 and 8 years olds were argueing over which movie to watch next.  Tim picked Hellboy and watched it so Cathy got to decide...E.T.

And as such Tim is hanging out with me and checking out the pictures of Igoo from the Herculiods.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> She knows you're coming. She wants to get the heck out of Dodge.





I own a Toyota.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not to mention the one baking in the oven. I think it's time to turn it over and brown the other side.



He is half done.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I own a Toyota.



Toyotas are good cars. I own a Saturn (GM discount) and a Volkswagon.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He is half done.



You don't want any bubbles. You need to poke him to get rid of them.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am mighty, and you are not.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> He is half done.





when your belly button pops out does that mean he's done?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Toyotas are good cars. I own a Saturn (GM discount) and a Volkswagon.




The other car is a Subaru.

My next car will be a Subaru.  I love my Toy but the service department at Carbone Toyota of Bennington SUCKS royal buttocks.

I take my toy to Sub for basic stuff already.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am mighty, and you are not.




but together we make make 4....eeeer 5


----------



## Wereserpent

I'm gonna save the future!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am mighty, and you are not.



Mighty smelly. Take a shower once in awhile.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm gonna save the future!



Do you have to save the cheerleader first?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't want any bubbles. You need to poke him to get rid of them.




If "Look who's talking" was done I'm sure the kiddo would have something to say about that poking.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> when your belly button pops out does that mean he's done?



That means he needs basting.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm gonna save the future!





better hurry...some of that future has already become the present and most of the present has become the past.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> If "Look who's talking" was done I'm sure the kiddo would have something to say about that poking.



Have you ever baked a pizza? The crust gets all bubbly if you don't poke them. I'm looking out for his own good.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mighty smelly. Take a shower once in awhile.




Its almost Spring.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you have to save the cheerleader first?




Aurora needs saving?   Something has possessed her?!?  Its eating her from the inside?!?


better call the ghost busters....and the sanatuary service.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you ever baked a pizza? The crust gets all bubbly if you don't poke them. I'm looking out for his own good.




I love Pizza!


----------



## Aeson

I've got about a hour left here at work. I then get to go home and work on this computer issues.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to marry a frozen pizza!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> when your belly button pops out does that mean he's done?



My belly button never popped out with Kylee, but it did fill in pretty nicely.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That means he needs basting.





Darn it!  I've done this twice and I still can't get it right!


----------



## Wereserpent

Giggles thinking about the honeymoon.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I love Pizza!



Me too. You'd think after years of making them I would be tired of it. I'd like to have a pizza place of my own one day.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I love Pizza!





PIZZZZ-YA!   CHIIIICK-KEN!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am going to marry a frozen pizza!



Um....okay. A particular kind?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Giggles thinking about the honeymoon.



You eating it?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um....okay. A particular kind?




An Onion Pizza!


----------



## Wereserpent

Long post is looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You eating it?



Didn't you get eaten on your honeymoon?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am going to marry a frozen pizza!




Digerno?

California Roast?

Tony's?

Grocery Store brand?

Celeste?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me too. You'd think after years of making them I would be tired of it. I'd like to have a pizza place of my own one day.



I like my pizza with a lot of sauce on it. I also prefer thin crusts that are crunchy but not burnt. 

Speaking of pizza, a friend works at Pizza Hut and we went there last night to eat. We waited 35 min for our food after ordering and then half way through we told her to put in an order for Cinna sticks with caramel. It took 30 min for those to come out. We prolly won't go there again.

And they wern't even half full in the dining room.


----------



## Wereserpent

Garden of Flowers Mute Razor Infinity Attack!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> An Onion Pizza!




Eeeeeewwwww!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> PIZZZZ-YA!   CHIIIICK-KEN!



SHUUUUSH PUPPY!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Giggles thinking about the honeymoon.





The spices...

The bed of dough....

the sauces and juices...


THE BURNING FEELING OF THE ROOF OF MY MOUTH AS I FORGOT TO LET IT COOL AGAIN!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> SHUUUUSH PUPPY!



SSSSHHHHHHH!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like my pizza with a lot of sauce on it. I also prefer thin crusts that are crunchy but not burnt.
> 
> Speaking of pizza, a friend works at Pizza Hut and we went there last night to eat. We waited 35 min for our food after ordering and then half way through we told her to put in an order for Cinna sticks with caramel. It took 30 min for those to come out. We prolly won't go there again.
> 
> And they wern't even half full in the dining room.



Short staffed in the kitchen. It happens. Don't let one visit determine if you go back. Get it one more try.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Didn't you get eaten on your honeymoon?





Grandma just feel over clutching her chest.   strange... she has a squirlly smile on her face.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> SSSSHHHHHHH!



Why? is the baby sleeping?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why? is the baby sleeping?



No he's kicking me right now.


----------



## megamania

oh wait.... she is "holding" her chest...she's ..... OMG!  That is so wrong!!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

I love Stuffed Crust Pizza.  I never get to have it though.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Grandma just feel over clutching her chest.   strange... she has a squirlly smile on her face.



It wasn't me. I'm not into old ladies.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Grandma just feel over clutching her chest.   strange... she has a squirlly smile on her face.



 Yes she does.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I love Stuffed Crust Pizza.  I never get to have it though.



I would like it if they used real cheese. That processed crap gets all nasty and oily.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like my pizza with a lot of sauce on it. I also prefer thin crusts that are crunchy but not burnt.
> 
> Speaking of pizza, a friend works at Pizza Hut and we went there last night to eat. We waited 35 min for our food after ordering and then half way through we told her to put in an order for Cinna sticks with caramel. It took 30 min for those to come out. We prolly won't go there again.
> 
> And they wern't even half full in the dining room.





that sucks!   

and of course we all know you had LOTS of Onions on it


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I love Stuffed Crust Pizza.  I never get to have it though.



Why not? Wife doesn't like it? If you make your own it shouldn't be too hard. Make the crust a little larger and get some string cheese or cheese sticks. Put them in a ring then pull the crust over top and tuck it under.


----------



## Aurora

My favorite pizza is California Pizza Kitchen's Thai Chicken Pizza. It is incredibly yummy!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes she does.



Someone got some last night.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why not? Wife doesn't like it? If you make your own it shouldn't be too hard. Make the crust a little larger and get some string cheese or cheese sticks. Put them in a ring then pull the crust over top and tuck it under.



Dude, he is in college and lives in dorms! I hope he doesn't have a wife yet!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why not? Wife doesn't like it? If you make your own it shouldn't be too hard. Make the crust a little larger and get some string cheese or cheese sticks. Put them in a ring then pull the crust over top and tuck it under.




Lawl, I am in a dorm room and do not have access to anything that would let me make one.  

Aurora: Mmmmmm, processed cheese!


----------



## Aeson

Ah yes, I remember it well.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> No he's kicking me right now.





Soccer player.   Look out- he may go for the bladder or short ribs next.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My favorite pizza is California Pizza Kitchen's Thai Chicken Pizza. It is incredibly yummy!




We have the Chicken Bar BQ at the store.  At 6.99 for an 8 in pizza.... I have not tried it.   Faaaar too rich for me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No he's kicking me right now.



What did you do to make him kick you? Evil mommy.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dude, he is in college and lives in dorms! I hope he doesn't have a wife yet!




Didn't stop me and Tam.  Course we were not legally married until 2 months out of college. but then we got married on the college grounds still.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lawl, I am in a dorm room and do not have access to anything that would let me make one.
> 
> Aurora: Mmmmmm, processed cheese!





wife or a pizza?


our college had a small kichten in the basement.  All one needed was a key.....and as an RA I had a key


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Didn't stop me and Tam.  Course we were not legally married until 2 months out of college. but then we got married on the college grounds still.



Mega has my back.


----------



## megamania

Maybe I'll be a nice daddy and better hubby and make dinner tonight.  Some chicken maybe.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> wife or a pizza?





Both.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um that's too many cats IMO. You aren't old enough to gear up for being an old maid.   Just teasing. I want the grey one with white feet




At one time we had more than that as a cat we had suddenly started popping out litters after we moved up here from Florida.... 3 in a row before we could get her to the vet....   And then there were the random "strays" my sister would bring home once in a while.... And we had 2 others at the time that came up with that one... PLUS a Doberman.


----------



## megamania

Hive....




Slowing......


down......




must.....

press.....


on.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Another reason to go to the game day.




They're no where near ready to go anywhere. Except to Mommy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Umai!!!!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll be a nice daddy and better hubby and make dinner tonight.  Some chicken maybe.



PIZZZZ-YA!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They're no where near ready to go anywhere. Except to Mommy.



Shush. You want her to come, right?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Both.





see above post.


It was good being the RA (Residential Assistant).  I had my own room and keys to every room in the building.

Also in my building was the radio station and Outting club equipment.  With Tammy as a member and me with a key we could go camping, skiing and other stuff anytime we wanted.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They're no where near ready to go anywhere. Except to Mommy.





eyes open yet?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Hive....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowing......
> 
> 
> down......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must.....
> 
> press.....
> 
> 
> on.....



It happens.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> PIZZZZ-YA!




As part of my daughter's Sleep over, they had that last night.


----------



## megamania

yup. Stuff happens.



My son was going over some of my Spider-man stuff.  He was amazed by how Venom (the symbiot) crawls and creats the custome on demand.  I had to look for some of my books to show him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> eyes open yet?




Nope. They were only born Thursday.


----------



## megamania

wow.  We had five people here at once for a brief moment.  All we were missing was Fru and the Mushroom.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> wow.  We had five people here at once for a brief moment.  All we were missing was Fru and the Mushroom.



It's too early for them.


----------



## Aurora

I am still here, but my grandparents may need us to take them to Nashville in mid May so I am looking for some things we ca do with them while we are there for the weekend.


----------



## Aurora

but now I need to go! Have a good day hivers!


----------



## Aeson

All this talk about pizza is making me want to make one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still here, but my grandparents may need us to take them to Nashville in mid May so I am looking for some things we ca do with them while we are there for the weekend.



You've been doing lots of traveling lately.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> but now I need to go! Have a good day hivers!



Catch you later.


----------



## megamania

Ba-Bye Hivers that are leaving.


----------



## megamania

huuuurm....talking about my son and Spider-man scored me the 9000th post here.  So close to 10000.  a few more weeks.


----------



## Aeson

I should be able to leave in a few minutes. The mail man is running behind.


----------



## megamania

My sister works for the Post Office.  Up in Burlington.


----------



## megamania

She has told me many stories about how the Post Office REALLY works.  Most of which I can't detail but her boss is a **** and everyone knows it but he can't / won't transfer.

Had another guy about to retire but got a DWI with six months to go.  Licence taken.  Can't deliver mail.  Talk was he was to be fired WITHOUT his full retirement.

That folks would suck.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> My sister works for the Post Office.  Up in Burlington.



I hope she isn't as lazy as this guy. He is never on time.


----------



## megamania

welp....   real life interludes.  Folks are leaving and the kids will want their lunch soon.  I really should work on my DnD so.... 'til later Hive.  It was good while it lasted.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope she isn't as lazy as this guy. He is never on time.





Maybe a dog had it self a snack.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

You think they could put him in the mailroom and have someone else take over his route..... but sounds like the boss is wanting to be an ass.....

It'd be a bit of a mess if our mailman retires.... he's been doing our route for years and we even still get mail delivered if it's to an older address. PO has changed the addy here several times from a RR box to a street address with an 'extension' in the name to dropping the 'extension' and thusly changing the street address....  :\


----------



## megamania

maybe he delivers at the Dagwood residence.


----------



## megamania

Things got crazy here when the 911 addressing was done.  Any road with 2+ houses on it had to be named/renamed.   Suddenly we have roads named after family pets, cars and other stuff that seems...trivial.  Though I know its not to them.


Since I work at a Stewarts and few of us live in Arlington, I get to go all of the directions.  "Where is Dallard's Lake"?   WTF is a Dallard Lake?

Small road off of a logging road in the next town where people have a summer home.  I suspect it was susposed to be Mallard Lake (many ducks there) but had poor writting.


Crazy stuff.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You think they could put him in the mailroom and have someone else take over his route..... but sounds like the boss is wanting to be an ass.....
> 
> :\





Didn't hear it from me but every time he tries to transfer...the place he was trying for hears of it and the employees threaten to walk.  So... he waits and becomes nastier and nastier....


----------



## megamania

12:30... gotta go.  til later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hivers. Hows it going?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> And as such Tim is hanging out with me and checking out the pictures of Igoo from the Herculoids.





Hoorah for the Herculoids! Gloop and Gleep rule!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Toyotas are good cars. I own a Saturn (GM discount) and a Volkswagon.




You ain't kidding. I know some folks that have had three toyota corollas. Each one they drove over 300,000 miles. Things last forever. The only problem they ever had with it was the air conditioning unit - by problem I mean a part that had to be serviced fairly regularly.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya hivers. Hows it going?




Good morning my good Fru - how are you? Just catching up on the pages since I posted yesterday.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I love Stuffed Crust Pizza.  I never get to have it though.




My favorite pizza is "Chicago Deep Dish" ... especially the stuff they make at Pizzeria Uno. Mmmmm.


----------



## Mycanid

So then ... how is everyone else today?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning my good Fru - how are you? Just catching up on the pages since I posted yesterday.



Doing good, thanks.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing good, thanks.




How was your time with your ... nephew I think it was?


----------



## Wereserpent

So I said to the guy "Wikipedia will devour your brains!"


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hoorah for the Herculoids! Gloop and Gleep rule!






"Goooooooooo    geeeeeeeeeep"


In my Strikeforce: Morituri 2 Storyhour Igoo will be a star.


----------



## megamania

Igoo
Stone Ape (base of Iron Golem with Stone Golem adjustments) Fighter 7

S 42 D 13 C 29 I 8 W 8 Ch 8
540 HP
AC 45

Slam  +51/+51/+51/+51 / +46  Battle Fists+5 x2 of Quickness and Vampiric Touch  4d6+23
Vampiric Torc  2/day  Heal/Repair 1/2 damage you GIVE OUT next round.

DR 16 / Adamantine
IMMUNE to ALL spells with Spell Resistance


For a BW I changed it up a bit-  Defiant Bellow  2-ft Cone   Stun 1rd


He was susposed to be the one to take all the damage but holy smokes!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> So I said to the guy "Wikipedia will devour your brains!"




and it does in a fashion.  It eats up memory space..... badda dump...


----------



## megamania

folks are gone...again.

Next up-  Mania  10 Scout 10 Rogue


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> folks are gone...again.
> 
> Next up-  Mania  10 Scout 10 Rogue




Hmm ... I think you made the stone ape smarter than he actually was.   

Sorry 'bout stepping out for a sec. Emergency backups and whatnot. Network admin stuff.  :\


----------



## megamania

Considered that but the converting of a golem to a PC is not an exact science.


----------



## megamania

His methods were very direct-  throw rocks and trees at foe.  But he had some ideas with it.  Maybe drop him to a 6.


He will make one heck of a damage sponge however.  I sense many opppertunities of him being misused by the Mania character.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> His methods were very direct-  throw rocks and trees at foe.  But he had some ideas with it.  Maybe drop him to a 6.
> 
> 
> He will make one heck of a damage sponge however.  I sense many opppertunities of him being misused by the Mania character.




Hmm ... I like the adjustment to a 6. 

Remember, though, he is a gushing "romantic" too, and often gives flowers to charming ladies with a "blush" (if rocks could do so). That was one of my favorite things about him. actually!


----------



## Mycanid

Allright hivers ... I'm outta here. Heading home to set up an animal trap to catch the stray that is terrorizing the others.  :\ 

See y'all later on!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My favorite pizza is "Chicago Deep Dish" ... especially the stuff they make at Pizzeria Uno. Mmmmm.



 I've had this only once, and it wasn't in Chicago! I need to find a place around here that makes it!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I like the adjustment to a 6.
> 
> Remember, though, he is a gushing "romantic" too, and often gives flowers to charming ladies with a "blush" (if rocks could do so). That was one of my favorite things about him. actually!




I've been trying to decide which of the female members he will be looking to impress.  Haven't decided as of yet.  There is the psion covered in a skin at all times and there will be a cat-like female (from Outbound).


I have also been experimenting on how to draw him.  Being DnD, to "power" him up a bit I've had to give him a belt and gloves.


----------



## Aeson

It's a slow afternoon in the hive. Wake Up!


----------



## Aeson

I'm about to watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail. I haven't watched the whole thing. I've only seen bits and peices years ago.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm about to watch Monty Python and the Holy Grail. I haven't watched the whole thing. I've only seen bits and peices years ago.



You are gonna watch it by yourself? That's the kind of movie you need to watch with several people....


----------



## Aurora

I have a headache  I did do a good amount of cleaning yesterday. I organized muffin's toys (they should stay that way for about a day) and dshai and I did some vacuuming and steam cleaning the carpets. They needed it. Now I need to finish picking up the family room and clean the bathrooms today. Better get to work I guess.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are gonna watch it by yourself? That's the kind of movie you need to watch with several people....



Wanna come watch it with me? I have no one to watch it with.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a headache  I did do a good amount of cleaning yesterday. I organized muffin's toys (they should stay that way for about a day) and dshai and I did some vacuuming and steam cleaning the carpets. They needed it. Now I need to finish picking up the family room and clean the bathrooms today. Better get to work I guess.




Sorry about the headache. It's a good headache. You worked your butt off to get it. 
Only if you want. You could just sit here and waste time with us or me because I'm the only one here right now.


----------



## Aeson

Just post whoring.


----------



## megamania

well that's a nice way of putting it


----------



## megamania

Gaming is over.   The group discovered what Xen'drik's time warpping is about.  They slept 4 hours in a portable tower and awoke buried under 75 feet of snow.  Three months went by.

Having lost the airship they were hunting down they returned to the valley to face....

1/2 Dragon Vampiric Owlbears!

The looks on their faces when they spit acid on one player and another it drained Ability Scores from is why we DM.

The scores of Dire Wolves that came didn't go over well either nor how from two owl bears they were fighting 5 as three arrived in the forms of giant owls.


----------



## megamania

But now I have work to get ready for.  Mainly waiting for the wife to return before heading out.  Got maybe 15 minutes to go.  5-10 of it will be here before she arrives.


----------



## megamania

I need to also begin work on my dungeon built by giants whom studied the far realm and now is under the use of far realm worshipping drow with House Cannith stuff there also.  Should be good.  Group's average is level 15 so the dungeon should be nasty for sure.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just post whoring.





me too.


----------



## megamania

everyone left......  until two minutes after I leave either here or the house.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are gonna watch it by yourself? That's the kind of movie you need to watch with several people....




I found that by trying to watch it with several people was VERY ANNOYING.   

Them and their gotta quote all the damn lines. Out loud. Sometimes BEFORE they were uttered in the movie. 


Hence why I have refused to watch anymore python. Fans pissed me off.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> well that's a nice way of putting it



I wanted to get 4300 and didn't know what to say. I figured I would be honest.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I found that by trying to watch it with several people was VERY ANNOYING.
> 
> Them and their gotta quote all the damn lines. Out loud. Sometimes BEFORE they were uttered in the movie.
> 
> 
> Hence why I have refused to watch anymore python. Fans pissed me off.



I think it's best to watch a movie like this alone the first time for that reason.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora, Six posted that she has a box of stuff for you. You might want to check with her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> me too.



me three


----------



## Wereserpent

I prefer watching movies alone most of the time.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I prefer watching movies alone most of the time.



Depends on the movie. I like to have someone to discuss it with some times.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Depends on the movie. I like to have someone to discuss it with some times.



 I like making fun of bad movies with friends.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like making fun of bad movies with friends.



I have one for you Biozombies. It it a HK zombie movie. It's so stupid and bad. You can get it with an Engrish subtitle. Engrish as well as English.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning, Hivers!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have one for you Biozombies. It it a HK zombie movie. It's so stupid and bad. You can get it with an Engrish subtitle. Engrish as well as English.



 Last movie we made fun of was Eragon.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Last movie we made fun of was Eragon.



I haven't seen it.


----------



## megamania

Its an okay movie.  It kinda fizzled for me.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning, Hivers!





allo


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I found that by trying to watch it with several people was VERY ANNOYING.
> 
> Them and their gotta quote all the damn lines. Out loud. Sometimes BEFORE they were uttered in the movie.
> 
> 
> Hence why I have refused to watch anymore python. Fans pissed me off.





I had the same experience; especially when I felt FORCED into watching it with them.  Since I have learned to watch it only when in the mood.  My kids were confused by it.  Most of the humor was missed by them.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> everyone left......  until two minutes after I leave either here or the house.





13 minutes....


----------



## megamania

The good news-   I finally got out of my rut and am back to working on new material in ADVANCE for my ongoing Creation Schema campaign.

My near epic level players will be fighting on a floating city built by giants to study portals and other dimensions on Eberron.  And of course.... these portals are opening up and other people are here to claim it even as the PCs arrive.  

Should work well with their play style-  Hack n Slash with a plot.


----------



## megamania

and the bad news.... radio just mentioned the University shootout.  World is going to hell in a handbasket.... and we seem to have accepted it as such.  pity.


----------



## megamania

Time for work.  'til later....


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I prefer watching movies alone most of the time.




Yeah ... I am in the same boat. With the exception of comedies. Part of what makes comedies so funny is having someone else there enjoying it with you at the same time, I think.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning (just barely sneaking in under the wire here....)!


----------



## Mycanid

And ... the good news of the day for me is ... the company has let me use the "extra" Thinkpad T60 that I have been asking to use for a while now. Thing gets 8 to 8 1/2 hours of battery life when just doing text entry or reading .pdf's, which is the main thing I do when away from the office on a laptop anyway.

The Thinkpad is a Core 2 Duo 2ghz machine with 1ghz of RAM, a 14" screen (just right for me), a 60gb hard drive, and the Intel 950 video card ... probably what helps to give it the better battery life than I had expected.  :\  Oh yes ... I have 2 9 volt batteries for it.

So I am TOTALLY stoked about this. Life is good!


----------



## Mycanid

Here is a link review of the T60. Sorry, just had to include it ... kinda hoping others would gloat with me I guess.   

http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3408

I donated my last laptop (a lovely little Toshiba from 2001) to a small monastery in Alaska almost 18 months ago and have been missing one for the last few months especially.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like making fun of bad movies with friends.



Precisely the point of watching Python movies with friends. They are terrible and funny at the same time.


----------



## Mycanid

Well hello there Aurora fungus-bane.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well hello there Aurora fungus-bane.



I am a bane of fungus?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am a bane of fungus?



It is beneath your contempt.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am a bane of fungus?




Of course! Remember? If I pass you in post count I eat my head. If that isn't a source of "bane" I don't know what is.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is beneath your contempt.




Annnnnddddd .... here's Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Annnnnddddd .... here's Fru!



Whats up Myc? Having a good day?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Of course! Remember? If I pass you in post count I eat my head.



You're not that far off.


----------



## Mycanid

Got that right! (see previous posts about the Thinkpad T60) I am setting my new tool up right now.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're not that far off.




Hey ... I am at least 450 posts away or so. Just give me a really busy week and Aurora will leave me in the dust REAL fast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I goota admit, I love the T60. I am using my sisters on and off right now. I've made a few upgrades to it though, in lieu of her birthday. I upgraded her DVD drive to a Dual Layer DVD+/-Rw drive w/ Lightscirbe and cloned her old 20 gig hard drive to a 100 gig Hard Drive. The computer runs like butter on toast; meaning wonderfully.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... I am quite pleased with it too.   

Pardon me a sec ... have to step out to do tech stuff. Be back later....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... I am at least 450 posts away or so. Just give me a really busy week and Aurora will leave me in the dust REAL fast.



Let me know your log in password and I can speed up your postcount for you.


----------



## Aurora

I got to game last night  It was fun. It had been WAY too long! My character was given a note from the man she has a thing for (an NPC), a Staff of Power (p245 DMG), a map that she can't make heads or tails of, the name of a man, and a helm (spelljamming helm). Of course, she hasn't the slightest idea what spelljamming is or that it even exists.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Let me know your log in password and I can speed up your postcount for you.



That's cheating! LOL Not that I care though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got to game last night  It was fun. It had been WAY too long! My character was given a note from the man she has a thing for (an NPC), a Staff of Power (p245 DMG), a map that she can't make heads or tails of, the name of a man, and a helm (spelljamming helm). Of course, she hasn't the slightest idea what spelljamming is or that it even exists.



Very cool.    Love Spelljammer. What kind of helm did you get? My favorite has always been the Crown of Stars.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Let me know your log in password and I can speed up your postcount for you.



That's cheating! LOL Not that I care though.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very cool.    Love Spelljammer. What kind of helm did you get? My favorite has always been the Crown of Stars.



I have no idea. Dshai hasn't told me. I don't even know if Aurora will be able to coax this guy she has never met into helping her. Except for the fact that I think he knows she is coming. I think the NPC she has a thing for talked to the guy beforehand.  Well that and she is considered one of the most powerful spellcasters in the known realm, sp maybe that will get him to help her   I don't know how it works in reg D&D, but in dshai's world, people don't talk about spelljamming, EVER!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Precisely the point of watching Python movies with friends. They are terrible and funny at the same time.




Case in point.

So one summer many years ago I was doing summer stock theatre in Montana.  One night somebody got their hands on a copy of _The Life of Brian._ Now, myself and several other people had never seen it, so we get together and start watching it.  All goes well until the scene where Brian shouts, "I'm a Jew, Mom!  I'm a ..." and he goes on a rant throwing out every Jewish slur you can think of.  At this point one of the girls we were watching with goes, "EXCUSE ME!"  Everything goes silent for a second until we all realize at the same time that she is Jewish.

Awk-ward.  

She was able to laugh about it later, but at the time she was just caught off guard.  And it had never occured to the guy who got the movie that that scene was in there, or that she might find it offensive.

Ahhh, good times.


----------



## Aeson

I need to work on my timing.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got to game last night  It was fun. It had been WAY too long! My character was given a note from the man she has a thing for (an NPC), a Staff of Power (p245 DMG), a map that she can't make heads or tails of, the name of a man, and a helm (spelljamming helm). Of course, she hasn't the slightest idea what spelljamming is or that it even exists.




Spelljamming eh?

Isn't it nice to do something you haven't done in a long time like that? 

Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Aeson

I watched it yesterday. It took me all afternoon. I kept stopping to read PMs and posts at NTL. A 1 1/2 hour movie took my 4 hours to watch.

It was funny. I think I see where many of the jokes I hear comes from.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to work on my timing.



Yeah, you were 5 minutes too late.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cheating! LOL Not that I care though.




Don't worry ma'am ... I will be still as the grave as to releasing my personal data to the stealthy kitty!   

Oh my!   

Now WHERE did those 150 posts in one day come from???

Gee ... I ... I have NO idea Aurora.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to work on my timing.




And hellllooooooo Aeson.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

My favorite rewatchable comedy is Monty Python's The Meaning of Life. 

The wafer scene is to die for.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, you were 5 minutes too late.



One of these days I'll be on time.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And hellllooooooo Aeson.



Afternoon, Myc


----------



## Mycanid

Zoikes!   

Brb in a sec here....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My favorite rewatchable comedy is Monty Python's The Meaning of Life.
> 
> The wafer scene is to die for.



Is that the movie where the guy eats until he explodes? I don't like that one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh my!
> 
> Now WHERE did those 150 posts in one day come from???
> 
> Gee ... I ... I have NO idea Aurora.



ROFL!!!

Ah, ah, oh, <sides splitting> ow, ow 

I needed a good laugh, thanks Myc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> One of these days I'll be on time.



Suuuure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is that the movie where the guy eats until he explodes? I don't like that one.



Yeah. A classic.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. A classic.



Blah


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Blah



Different people, different tastes.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Suuuure.



I can some times be here at the right moment. I'm not as bad as Mega at missing the conversations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can some times be here at the right moment. I'm not as bad as Mega at missing the conversations.



Its all about timing. Sometimes......I think.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Different people, different tastes.



True. I don't fault you for liking it. That scene turned me off to the whole movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> True. I don't fault you for liking it. That scene turned me off to the whole movie.



Impossible as it is to explode from overeating, I think the message is fairly simple: Live life, love life, but don't overdo anything.....everything has proper portions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where'd my favorite fungus go?


----------



## Mycanid

TA DA!

Da funguz iz 'ere! Muwahahaha!   

And I ...

Awww ....

Am I really your favorite fungus?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Am I really your favorite fungus?



Indeed you are.


----------



## Mycanid

I'ma walkin' ... yes indeedee, I'ma walking.   

Just purchased a pair of ...lessee, what are these thingees called? Umm ... Land's End Beach Trekkers!

And ... in fashionable black, no less - I will be the envy of all the other denizens of the Underdark!

Here's a link to look and laugh ... http://www.landsend.com/pp/BeachTre...4070&CM_MERCH=SRCH_15&sid=4779185706747164070

Well, what can I say?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> TA DA!
> 
> Da funguz iz 'ere! Muwahahaha!
> 
> And I ...
> 
> Awww ....
> 
> Am I really your favorite fungus?



You're the only fungus that posts here. I guess that would make you his favorite by default.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Indeed you are.




Then again ... how many other fungi do you know?  :\


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My favorite rewatchable comedy is Monty Python's The Meaning of Life.
> 
> The wafer scene is to die for.




Would monsieur like a bucket?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're the only fungus that posts here. I guess that would make you his favorite by default.




My point EZACTLY!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> True. I don't fault you for liking it. That scene turned me off to the whole movie.



It is pretty damned disgusting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nice sneakers.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Would monsieur like a bucket?




Oh ho! Madame Aurora speaks French!    A high-society spelljammer no less. [Bows politely from the waist.]


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'ma walkin' ... yes indeedee, I'ma walking.
> 
> Just purchased a pair of ...lessee, what are these thingees called? Umm ... Land's End Beach Trekkers!
> 
> And ... in fashionable black, no less - I will be the envy of all the other denizens of the Underdark!
> 
> Here's a link to look and laugh ... http://www.landsend.com/pp/BeachTre...4070&CM_MERCH=SRCH_15&sid=4779185706747164070
> 
> Well, what can I say?



I like 'em.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is pretty damned disgusting.




ROFL!   

Hmm ... so much for high society.


----------



## Mycanid

Well, when in humanoid/bipedal form my feet sweat a LOT. So the "ventalacion" is a must for me.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Then again ... how many other fungi do you know?  :\



T quote a piece of fiction a friend of mine wrote...NINE, good sir!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is pretty damned disgusting.



Yes it is.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ho! Madame Aurora speaks French!    A high-society spelljammer no less. [Bows politely from the waist.]



It would be more impressive if she said the whole thing in French.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> T quote a piece of fiction a friend of mine wrote...NINE, good sir!




Hmm ... your friend isn't German is he?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

My goodness ... an international hive today. Americans, French, Germans.... What's next?   

[Ducks and cringes at the potential answers that will come forth....]


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!
> 
> Hmm ... so much for high society.



I can fit in anywhere


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... your friend isn't German is he?  :\



BAHAHAHAHWAHAHAHA

Nice one Myc.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can fit in anywhere




So I see, good madam. So I see. 

Allright ... gotta go put out a fire. BBL....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... your friend isn't German is he?  :\



No, besides the spelling of the german version is Nien or Nein. So when I say NINE, I mean NINE!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can fit in anywhere



social chameleon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My goodness ... an international hive today. Americans, French, Germans.... What's next?
> 
> [Ducks and cringes at the potential answers that will come forth....]



Lets see......my roots: 7 parts German, 2 parts Italian, 1 part Sicilian and 1 part Indian.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> social chameleon.



Sounds like a prestige class or maybe a feat.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lets see......my roots: 7 parts German, 2 parts Italian, 1 part Sicilian and 1 part Indian.



Take something from all of those and put it on a pizza. I wonder what it would be.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds like a prestige class or maybe a feat.



Write it up for us, oh great guru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Take something from all of those and put it on a pizza. I wonder what it would be.



Wenzler pie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Write it up for us, oh great guru.



If I did, I'd be more partial to a feat.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If I did, I'd be more partial to a feat.



That makes sense.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reminds me of the Castlevanie critter: Bitterfly.


----------



## Wereserpent

Galeros' EXPLOSION!!!!

The Remake!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Galeros' EXPLOSION!!!!
> 
> The Remake!!!!



Galeros #9148!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Galeros' EXPLOSION!!!!
> 
> The Remake!!!!




Uhh ... Boom?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lets see......my roots: 7 parts German, 2 parts Italian, 1 part Sicilian and 1 part Indian.




Almost all French on my mother's side.

British on my biological father's side (area around Yorkshire)....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... Boom?


----------



## Mycanid

Ouch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

>



Aeson FTW!


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... suddenly went quiet all of a sudden.   

Guess things like that happen in here.

I'm winding up the day soon maself....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow ... suddenly went quiet all of a sudden.
> 
> Guess things like that happen in here.
> 
> I'm winding up the day soon maself....



It happens. We have to go away from time to time.


----------



## Aurora

What's for dinner guys?

I made salmon, spinach and parmesan ravioli, sauteed fungus and topped it with a lemon cream sauce. It was fantastic! I rounded out the meal with steamed mixed veggies (broccoli, cauliflower & carrots) and garlic breadsticks. I even made the sauce from scratch, but I did buy the ravioli's because I don't have that much time  I will be making that sauce again. It was surprisingly easy and very tasty!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What's for dinner guys?
> 
> I made salmon, spinach and parmesan ravioli, sauteed fungus and topped it with a lemon cream sauce. It was fantastic! I rounded out the meal with steamed mixed veggies (broccoli, cauliflower & carrots) and garlic breadsticks. I even made the sauce from scratch, but I did buy the ravioli's because I don't have that much time  I will be making that sauce again. It was surprisingly easy and very tasty!



Chicken and dumplings. 


When will I get you to cook for me?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chicken and dumplings.
> 
> 
> When will I get you to cook for me?




MMmmm I like chicken and dumplings. My grandpa makes THE best chicken and dumplings EVER!

I have no idea. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> MMmmm I like chicken and dumplings. My grandpa makes THE best chicken and dumplings EVER!
> 
> I have no idea. LOL



You haven't had my mom's. 


We're going to have to work on setting that up.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You haven't had my mom's.



Does she ball up the dough and drop it is the chicken broth and let it cook in there with the chicken? Them's the best. Doing it any other way is cheating.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Does she ball up the dough and drop it is the chicken broth and let it cook in there with the chicken? Them's the best. Doing it any other way is cheating.



Actually I have no idea how show makes it. I need to learn. Someone needs to. My sister can't cook all that well.

I know a lot of times she makes biscuits to eat with it. A little extra dumpling to with it all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I had prime rib steak, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob. It is one of my dads legendary dinners. Legendary for its goodness and it scarcity of being prepared.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it.



 We thought it was pretty bad. We made fun of a lot of logical inconsistencies.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Precisely the point of watching Python movies with friends. They are terrible and funny at the same time.



 But they already make fun of themselves!


----------



## Aeson

No one here yet? Where is everyone?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had prime rib steak, mashed potatoes and corn on the cob. It is one of my dads legendary dinners. Legendary for its goodness and it scarcity of being prepared.



It is probably scarcely made because it is expensive as hell to buy good prime rib. My grandfather decided to do prime rib for Christmas dinner this year for a change. He got a piece big enough to feed 6 of us and it cost $56!!!  Which isn't bad considering a prime rib dinner costs you $15-20 in a restaurant, but still! It is a lot compared to a $20 turkey. I do love prime rib though. I am not much of a beef eater otherwise.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one here yet? Where is everyone?



I was getting breakfast for muffin. I should prolly make something for myself as well.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was getting breakfast for muffin. I should prolly make something for myself as well.



How about muffins?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about muffins.



I only have the one. I am thinking about a blueberry bagel with cream cheese.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I only have the one. I am thinking about a blueberry bagel with cream cheese.



sounds good.


----------



## Aeson

Other than breakfast what do you have planned today? Me, it's work. Always working.


----------



## Aurora

I ended up going with chicken salad instead. Mmmmm I love my chicken salad. 

Not much planned today. dshai is home sick. He had better not get Kylee and I sick. :\ Kylee is coloring with her color wonder paper and markers and I am here  for awhile at least.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I ended up going with chicken salad instead. Mmmmm I love my chicken salad.
> 
> Not much planned today. dshai is home sick. He had better not get Kylee and I sick. :\ Kylee is coloring with her color wonder paper and markers and I am here  for awhile at least.



Chicken salad is always a good choice. 

Don't make out with him and you'll be fine. 

We can keep each other company for awhile at least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A bright Good Morning to all!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A bright Good Morning to all!



You had to come along and ruin it. :\


----------



## Aeson

Morning to you Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You had to come along and ruin it. :\



Sorry, ruin what? You and Aurora?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning to you Fru.



How are you doing Aeson? Get enough sleep last night?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, ruin what? You and Aurora?



Yeah. Our alone time.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing Aeson? Get enough sleep last night?



I've been better. I never get enough sleep. How about you? How are you doing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah. Our alone time.



Heh. How often does that happen [esp. in the hive   ]?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heh. How often does that happen [esp. in the hive   ]?



Not too often.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been better. I never get enough sleep. How about you? How are you doing?



I'm doing great. Got plenty of sleep myself, about 10 hours. Had a weird dream, I was watching Accepted in my dream on my TV, but some of the scenes were wrong and a few were new.


----------



## Aeson

10 hours? I don't want to talk to you anymore.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 10 hours? I don't want to talk to you anymore.



10 hours of sleep would certaily be nice.


----------



## Aeson

She came back.


----------



## Aeson

Because I can



The Game


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> 10 hours? I don't want to talk to you anymore.



Go to sleep early enough and on an empty bladder, and chances are good you'll get it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Go to sleep early enough and on an empty bladder, and chances are good you'll get it.



For me to get 10 hours I have to go to bed as soon as I get home from work. That doesn't give me enough time to do anything else.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Go to sleep early enough and on an empty bladder, and chances are good you'll get it.



Heh, not when you are pregnant and your bladder is half it's normal size. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because I can
> 
> 
> 
> The Game



uuuuhhhh....okay.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh, not when you are pregnant and your bladder is half it's normal size. LOL



Or if your wife is pregnant and you're a light sleeper.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> uuuuhhhh....okay.



It's over your pretty little blond head.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's over your pretty little blond head.



it happens.


----------



## Aurora

Have you guys watched that show "Thank God You're Here" yet? We watched it last night and it was pretty damn funny. Not as funny as "Who's Line is it Anyways?" was, but still funny. This new show isn't the same comedians over and over again, so they aren't as used to improv as the "Who's Line..." guys were. I tried doing improv once and was terrible at it. I can deliver a line, but I can't come up with it all that well on the fly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because I can
> 
> 
> 
> The Game








Adrian Paul for the win!  ​


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Adrian Paul for the win!  ​



There can be only me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have you guys watched that show "Thank God You're Here" yet? We watched it last night and it was pretty damn funny. Not as funny as "Who's Line is it Anyways?" was, but still funny. This new show isn't the same comedians over and over again, so they aren't as used to improv as the "Who's Line..." guys were. I tried doing improv once and was terrible at it. I can deliver a line, but I can't come up with it all that well on the fly.



I watched it. Last night was better than the week before. I'm still not sure it will last.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There can be only me.



Wrong!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watched it. Last night was better than the week before. I'm still not sure it will last.



The first guy was the one who really cracked me up with his Professor Tinklebottom. Jason Alexander pretty much sucks at improv.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The first guy was the one who really cracked me up with his Professor Tinklebottom. Jason Alexander pretty much sucks at improv.



The first and last ones are pros at it. The middle two not so much.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wrong!



Wanna try me?


----------



## Aurora

Ben & Jerry's is giving away free ice cream today from 12pm until 8pm at participating scoop shops. Click here to find a participating scoop shop near you.


----------



## Aeson

How about Drive? Did you check it out?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ben & Jerry's is giving away free ice cream today from 12pm until 8pm at participating scoop shops. Click here to find a participating scoop shop near you.



Are you going out for some ice cream?

The ones nearest me are too far out of the way for one ice cream cone.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about Drive? Did you check it out?



No. I watched some old House episodes though that I had TIVO'd.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No. I watched some old House episodes though that I had TIVO'd.



Drive isn't all that bad. It's not all about the cars and hard bodies. I like that.

Did you watch the one where he was on the plane? I like that episode.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Drive isn't all that bad. It's not all about the cars and hard bodies. I like that.
> 
> Did you watch the one where he was on the plane? I like that episode.



No, watched the homeless lady one and the pregnant famous photographer one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, watched the homeless lady one and the pregnant famous photographer one.



Homeless lady? I don't remember that one. There was a lot of talk about the photographer one at NTL.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wanna try me?








Bring it!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Homeless lady? I don't remember that one. There was a lot of talk about the photographer one at NTL.



Huh, what were they saying about it?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bring it!



You got it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson FTW! Sorry Fru.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Huh, what were they saying about it?



How moving it was and how it seems that they are trying to humanize House.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson FTW! Sorry Fru.



W00T!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How moving it was and how it seems that they are trying to humanize House.



I can agree on both counts.


----------



## Aurora

It had some great lines in that one too. Like when she is saying that her gay friend went into the bathroom with a magazine and a cup and House was like "Wow, a man after my own heart. A different magazine though." I really cracked up at that one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It had some great lines in that one too. Like when she is saying that her gay friend went into the bathroom with a magazine and a cup and House was like "Wow, a man after my own heart. A different magazine though." I really cracked up at that one.



Yeah. I liked that one. I liked the pictures. It was a nice touch to have her taking them like that.


----------



## Aeson

For you pirate folks out there.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks! Just thought I'd ... uhh ... hmm ....

Well, looks like another zany day in the hive today, eh?  :\ 

Before I forget - happy Radonitsa!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Before I forget - happy Radonitsa!



Right back at ya!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... do you know what Radonitsa is Fru?    I didn't think more than a handful here in enWorld would know what it was.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Afternoon folks! Just thought I'd ... uhh ... hmm ....
> 
> Well, looks like another zany day in the hive today, eh?  :\
> 
> Before I forget - happy Radonitsa!



Who you calling zany, shroom boy?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who you calling zany, shroom boy?




Believe you me good sir, it is only in the spirit of utmost condescension and largesse of societal  courtesy that I use such appelations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... do you know what Radonitsa is Fru?



Sure I do. It is the day of Rejoice celebrated by the Eastern Othodox Church. My cousin clebrates the week long Easter 'festival' same as you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Believe you me good sir, it is only in the spirit of utmost condescension and largesse of societal  courtesy that I use such appelations.



You been learning big words by osmosis right?


----------



## Mycanid

Wow.   

Well hang me upside down and call me grandma. Whooda thought?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You been learning big words by osmosis right?




No ... mostly by reading 17th to 19th century British literature.


----------



## Aurora

It sounds like you are patronizing him now.


----------



## Mycanid

Nonsense my dear. I patronize no one! I have enough trouble being my own patron...  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... mostly by reading 17th to 19th century British literature.



What works are you brushing up on?


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... to be honest at present none. However I have read so many of them for so many years that it just kinda busts outta me naturally at times I guess....

One of those things.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Of course all those years of going to the Ren Faire and being in high school drama now and again likely did not help matters.... But that was YEARS ago. Lessee ... almost 20 now?   

Sigh ... I am getting old.   

Now where did I put those false teeth?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sigh ... I am getting old.



37 isn't that old. You get that right to complain when reach senior citizen age. 

It is amazing how never cease to make me laugh though.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Of course all those years of going to the Ren Faire and being in high school drama now and again likely did not help matters.... But that was YEARS ago. Lessee ... almost 20 now?
> 
> Sigh ... I am getting old.
> 
> Now where did I put those false teeth?



You're older than the 3 of us but not that ols.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah well. It's nice that I cheer some of you all up sometimes.   

Isn't actual age and perceived age a curious thing, though?

I have met lots of people who have told me that even though they are 40, 50 or 60 they still "feel" as if they were a teenager. And then there are others in their 40's who act as if they were as physically decrepit as someone over 100. Then women are different from men in this regard too.

For myself, I must admit that I do not "feel" like a teenager any more. I kinda did right up to age 35. But now it's not so ... I would guess I "feel" as someone in their mid 30's. Kinda hard to put a finger exactly on the definitions off hand though. Maybe I could if I sat down and gave effort at articulating it....

[The fungus is feeling rather philosophical and self-introspective today....]


----------



## Aeson

I have a headache. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On the plus side. Lots of women in spring time fashion. Low cut spring time fashion.


----------



## Mycanid

I knew one person who said that one of the signs of your being an "adult" is that you suddenly find yourself having mature conversations with people half your age. Hmm.  :\ 

Whaddaya think?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side. Lots of women in spring time fashion. Low cut spring time fashion.




I must admit that I have always been a fan of those long, flowing, spring dresses all covered with tiny flowers. I always thought ladies looked ... well ... elegant in them. 

Edit: The song "Dancing at Whitsun" usually comes into my head when spring time comes around and I see ladies in these dresses, now that I think of it. Hmm.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah well. It's nice that I cheer some of you all up sometimes.
> 
> Isn't actual age and perceived age a curious thing, though?
> 
> I have met lots of people who have told me that even though they are 40, 50 or 60 they still "feel" as if they were a teenager. And then there are others in their 40's who act as if they were as physically decrepit as someone over 100. Then women are different from men in this regard too.
> 
> For myself, I must admit that I do not "feel" like a teenager any more. I kinda did right up to age 35. But now it's not so ... I would guess I "feel" as someone in their mid 30's. Kinda hard to put a finger exactly on the definitions off hand though. Maybe I could if I sat down and gave effort at articulating it....
> 
> [The fungus is feeling rather philosophical and self-introspective today....]



There are times I feel younger. There are times I feel older. It happens. Right now I feel older but when those women in the spring time fashion were coming in I felt younger.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit that I have always been a fan of those long, flowing, spring dresses all covered with tiny flowers. I always thought ladies looked ... well ... elegant in them.



Did I forget the low cut?  We're talking plunging necklines. Tight very tight jeans.


----------



## Aeson

I am a man. I will admit it. I have respect for women but I do not deny looking at them.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I am a man. I will admit it. I have respect for women but I do not deny looking at them.




No "accusations" or such from this corner of the globe good sir. 

'Sides, its kinda hard NOT to look when the fashions are specifically designed to "attract the wandering gaze", so to speak....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Looks like it's almost time to go home. I'll catch you folks later.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like it's almost time to go home. I'll catch you folks later.




Adios sir.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 'Sides, its kinda hard NOT to look when the fashions are specifically designed to "attract the wandering gaze", so to speak....  :\



Best Bill Murray impression: Thats the fact Jack!


----------



## Mycanid

So Fru, what is it like to BE a true neutral halfling bard?

That same test said I was a Neutral Good elven monk. I'm still trying to sort out if such a thing is allowed by the current ruleset. Maybe in a homebrew?

I wonder what Aurora, Aeson, Mega, Darth, Galeros, DogMoon and the others would be? I have always thought it would be cool to throw together an adventure with pc's based on the results on the test.


----------



## Mycanid

Oops ... just noticed the test was different from mine. So I took it. And upon taking it the result was that I was a Lawful Good Elven Monk!   

No getting around THAT one rules wise.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nonsense my dear. I patronize no one! I have enough trouble being my own patron...  :\



 I went to a movie theater with some friends a number of years ago, and there was a commercial sort of thing before the movie started. They said, "Please patronize your theater."

Of course, we started laughing hilariously as we started to patronize the theater...

English is a funny language.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there JDVN1  How are you?

Yes - English is a strange language. One fella I knew once told me that English is primarily a language of merchants (i.e. business) and law. It requires absolute precision - this is both a strength and a weakness.

Say ... did you take the character test ever? (Either in my sig or Fru's.) What were the results, if I may ask?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I knew one person who said that one of the signs of your being an "adult" is that you suddenly find yourself having mature conversations with people half your age. Hmm.  :\
> 
> Whaddaya think?



LOL Sounds about right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just retook the test to reflect my current mode of thinking.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Sounds about right.




I remember when it first happened to me. I felt this weird "twilight zoney" feeling, as if I were looking at myself on a movie screen. It was surreal. I suddenly realized "Oh my God...."


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just retook the test to reflect my current mode of thinking.




And....?

A LG elven bard eh?

You sing the songs while I karate chop the foes eh? Hmm ... I hope you play the bagpipes.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

I just can NOT see myself doing the 'ole flying circle kick on a hobgoblin or what not.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And....?
> 
> A LG elven bard eh?
> 
> You sing the songs while I karate chop the foes eh? Hmm ... I hope you play the bagpipes.  :\



Vocals. I am an artsy tpe of perso, but in real life, I'd pursue a career not oo far from Harry Dresden's walk of life, though hiring myself out as an artist and minor healer.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh auRORa! Yoo hoo! I am almost to 2K posts!   

Start posting like a maniac or else you know what might happen!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there JDVN1  How are you?



I'm doing well! In computer lab at school, avoiding work.

Though, all good things have to come to an end.  Class starts in seven minutes!


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes - English is a strange language. One fella I knew once told me that English is primarily a language of merchants (i.e. business) and law. It requires absolute precision - this is both a strength and a weakness.
> 
> Say ... did you take the character test ever? (Either in my sig or Fru's.) What were the results, if I may ask?



I wonder if one could argue if it requires absolute precision because precision isn't built into it. Hm.

I ... have taken that test before. Quite a while ago. I don't remember what I got! I imagine it'd be different now, though...

IIRC, it asks stuff like how I'd approach situations--magic, sword, axe, words, etc. I have a tough time deciding that stuff! It depends on what I have at my disposal. I could see myself being a Fighter just as easily I could see myself being a Wizard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I remember when it first happened to me. I felt this weird "twilight zoney" feeling, as if I were looking at myself on a movie screen. It was surreal. I suddenly realized "Oh my God...."



It reminds me of the Memorial episode from Star Trek Voyager, which I happened to watch on the telly last night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh auRORa! Yoo hoo! I am almost to 2K posts!
> 
> Start posting like a maniac or else you know what might happen!



I highly doubt you'll be eatin' yer own head!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Vocals. I am an artsy tpe of perso, but in real life, I'd pursue a career not oo far from Harry Dresden's walk of life, though hiring myself out as an artist and minor healer.




Maybe I could get you a repertoire of Georgian folk songs. They got some great, loud rowdy ones that could easily whip someone into a frenzy. I still remember the wrestling song as if I were hearing it right now ... DOY YOY DOY YELL, DOY YOY DOY YELL, DOY YOY DOY YELL, DOY YOY DOY YELL ... faster and faster and faster and louder and louder until a piercing high tenor voice yodels "HAH HO! YOYN DOY EEN DOY YO OLL!" above it all....

Maybe with THAT I could go into flurry of limbs mode or something.

Whaddaya think?


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I could see myself being a Fighter just as easily I could see myself being a Wizard.




Ah HA! Another elf! A natural fighter/wizard! Lets go take over the world! With Fru to whip us into frenzied warlike dispositions all will fall before us in a glorious death! MUWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Aurora

I took the test, it said I was a neutral neutral gnome monk. :\ Okay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe I could get you a repertoire of Georgian folk songs. They got some great, loud rowdy ones that could easily whip someone into a frenzy. I still remember the wrestling song as if I were hearing it right now ... DOY YOY DOY YELL, DOY YOY DOY YELL, DOY YOY DOY YELL, DOY YOY DOY YELL ... faster and faster and faster and louder and louder until a piercing high tenor voice yodels "HAH HO! YOYN DOY EEN DOY YO OLL!" above it all....
> 
> Maybe with THAT I could go into flurry of limbs mode or something.
> 
> Whaddaya think?



Gregorian folk, eh? I think not. I'd be more a vocalist of religious tunes and the occassional 80s song. I don't think that would go too well with your flurry of blows.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah HA! Another elf! A natural fighter/wizard! Lets go take over the world! With Fru to whip us into frenzied warlike dispositions all will fall before us in a glorious death! MUWAHAHAHAHA!



I think not!   

I happen to advocate peace and have hope for each person to redeem themselves of all wrongs. The love in my heart for humanity stems into my religious beliefs, but I won't delve into that here.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gregorian folk, eh? I think not. I'd be more a vocalist of religious tunes and the occassional 80s song. I don't think that would go too well with your flurry of blows.




No, no, no. Not Gregorian. GEORGIAN. As in the country of Georgia.    Totally different things.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I took the test, it said I was a neutral neutral gnome monk. :\ Okay.




A wha?    And with what alignment?

Strange. I don't think monks can be true neutral. Unless you are a shaolin monk prestiging as a void disciple. Hmm. That might work.

Okay ... maybe not.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

2k posts! YAY!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think not!
> 
> I happen to advocate peace and have hope for each person to redeem themselves of all wrongs. The love in my heart for humanity stems into my religious beliefs, but I won't delve into that here.




Awww ...    ... no help with bardic war chants?

Drat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no. Not Gregorian. GEORGIAN. As in the country of Georgia.    Totally different things.



D'OH! Mine eye hath been plucked!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ...    ... no help with bardic war chants?
> 
> Drat.



Nope, sorry about that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 2k posts! YAY!



Let us know when you get to 3k, than we'll have cause to celebrate. You'll be hittin' 2nd level with 3k posts!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Let us know when you get to 3k, than we'll have cause to celebrate. You'll be hittin' 2nd level with 3k posts!




Sigh ...    ... I have a LONG way to go yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A wha?    And with what alignment?
> 
> Strange. I don't think monks can be true neutral. Unless you are a shaolin monk prestiging as a void disciple. Hmm. That might work.
> 
> Okay ... maybe not.  :\



ROFL!!   

Oh, mang!

Thats teh funny!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sigh ...    ... I have a LONG way to go yet.



Keep working on it, you'll get there yet!


----------



## Mycanid

Say ... won't it be third level technically? I thought 1k posts shot you to 2nd level and 3k took you to third?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say ... won't it be third level technically? I thought 1k posts shot you to 2nd level and 3k took you to third?



Oh, yeah, it'll be 3rd level, my bad! 

Gues I be needin' to reread my PHB!  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Keep working on it, you'll get there yet!



For us to catch you, you would have to spend a few months in a coma.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... just got a replacement T60 battery to see if it will fix the m'board buzzing when in battery mode or dimming the screen one step in full power mode.

Turned out I may have jumped the gun on being able to use the T60. If there is a problem with it, etc., etc., we may just return it for a refund.

Sigh ...    ... then there will be no laptop for the shroom.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha! WB Aeson.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Adrian Paul for the win!  ​




Remember kids. Leave the wizarding to the professional wizards.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha! WB Aeson.



I get home and see you and Fru filled almost two pages.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> For us to catch you, you would have to spend a few months in a coma.



It happened twice last your and once this year. Not exactly coma coma, but a posting coma. It happens when my adater starts acting up and usually doesn't clear for about 1-3 months.  :\   

I can't live without the internet, it has become my bread and butter. It sustains me and allows me the time I need to pass before I am 'allowed' to watch TV.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ben & Jerry's is giving away free ice cream today from 12pm until 8pm at participating scoop shops. Click here to find a participating scoop shop near you.




Too bad I don't feel like going about 25 mins to get to the nearest one.... But then there's Ben and Jerry's in the freezer!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Turned out I may have jumped the gun on being able to use the T60. If there is a problem with it, etc., etc., we may just return it for a refund.
> 
> Sigh ...    ... then there will be no laptop for the shroom.



That would stink....hope everything works out for you Myc!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Remember kids. Leave the wizarding to the professional wizards.



QFT!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I get home and see you and Fru filled almost two pages.




Yes, every once in a while he and I yak it up. 'Tis true ... as you can see.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I get home and see you and Fru filled almost two pages.



And thats the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like.

sotto voce: KC and the Sunshine band!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes, every once in a while he and I yak it up. 'Tis true ... as you can see.



Its nice to have a friend to talk to!


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too bad I don't feel like going about 25 mins to get to the nearest one.... But then there's Ben and Jerry's in the freezer!




ah HA! A triumph!   

But then ....

Aww drat. No B&J in the office freezer.  :\ 

Well Darth ... maybe you can eat some for the fungus too, eh? I'll mind-meld with you later and re-live your sense and emotion based experiences vicariously. Better than nothing....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too bad I don't feel like going about 25 mins to get to the nearest one.... But then there's Ben and Jerry's in the freezer!



The ideal distance between a person and ice cream nirvana should be the steps they take into their own kitchen!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well Darth ... maybe you can eat some for the fungus too, eh? I'll mind-meld with you later and re-live your sense and emotion based experiences vicariously. Better than nothing....



A half Vulcan Mycanid!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That would stink....hope everything works out for you Myc!




You and me both!   

Say ... if your sister is sick and tired of her T60, tell her there is this fungus Sys Admin who would be more than willing to remove the occasion of her emotional indisposition and distress from her soul should she be so inclined.... :\  Or something like that!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side. Lots of women in spring time fashion. Low cut spring time fashion.




And you'll be truely worthless come summertime....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I knew one person who said that one of the signs of your being an "adult" is that you suddenly find yourself having mature conversations with people half your age. Hmm.  :\
> 
> Whaddaya think?




Or finally give up buying toys. 


And we ain't talkin' power tools either!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A half Vulcan Mycanid!




Vulcan? Hmm... dunno. I had always thought that was one of the things we mycanid DO with the 'ole mind meld.  :\ 

Of course you know that Mr. Roddenberry shamelessly pirated this ability from my people and adapted it to those Sherlockholmian space elves in his tv show, yes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You and me both!
> 
> Say ... if your sister is sick and tired of her T60, tell her there is this fungus Sys Admin who would be more than willing to remove the occasion of her emotional indisposition and distress from her soul should she be so inclined.... :\  Or something like that!



Wel, I personally sunk $300 into her T60, and she knows of that, so I doubt she'll be willing to part with it, but if she sayas anyhting about geeting a new laptop, I'll let her know of a buyer interested in the T60! 

I got your your back!


----------



## Aeson

Crothian would have to die for people to catch him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Vulcan? Hmm... dunno. I had always thought that was one of the things we mycanid DO with the 'ole mind meld.  :\
> 
> Of course you know that Mr. Roddenberry shamelessly pirated this ability from my people and adapted it to those Sherlockholmian space elves in his tv show, yes?



Are you out of your Vulcan mind?!


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or finally give up buying toys.
> 
> And we ain't talkin' power tools either!




Noooooooooo!   

ROFL!   

Touche' madam.

I must admit that rpgnow.com has been pleased with my business of late....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Crothian would have to die for people to catch him.




You ain't just talking cheddar cheese mac.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Crothian would have to die for people to catch him.



I don't think it is him we have to worry about. I'm keeping my eye on Rystil. Thats why its been plucked!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So Fru, what is it like to BE a true neutral halfling bard?
> 
> That same test said I was a Neutral Good elven monk. I'm still trying to sort out if such a thing is allowed by the current ruleset. Maybe in a homebrew?
> 
> I wonder what Aurora, Aeson, Mega, Darth, Galeros, DogMoon and the others would be? I have always thought it would be cool to throw together an adventure with pc's based on the results on the test.




Don't know. Haven't took that test.... I've taken one several years ago and think I came out NG Ranger. Don't recall the race.

A friend of mine, not surprisingly, came out LG paladin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit that rpgnow.com has been pleased with my business of late....  :\



Watch ya been buyin?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't know. Haven't took that test.... I've taken one several years ago and think I came out NG Ranger. Don't recall the race.
> 
> A friend of mine, not surprisingly, came out LG paladin.




I guess Klingons could be rangers. Why not?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Watch ya been buyin?




Mostly modules from goodman games. I have numbers 1 through 40 now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WOOHOO! My package from Amazon just arrived!

I'll be watching Wrath of the Dragon God tonight!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mostly modules from goodman games. I have numbers 1 through 40 now.



Holy crud, thats a lot of modules!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or finally give up buying toys.
> 
> 
> And we ain't talkin' power tools either!



There are adult toys that could be called power tools.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> WOOHOO! My package from Amazon just arrived!
> 
> I'll be watching Wrath of the Dragon God tonight!




Hmm? Haven't heard of that one. Lemme google it and see what I find....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> WOOHOO! My package from Amazon just arrived!
> 
> I'll be watching Wrath of the Dragon God tonight!



Better than the first but still needed some work.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Holy crud, thats a lot of modules!




I didn't get 'em all at once. But I have been gathering them over time.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh ho. A follow up to the first one. I DO hope it was better than the first one. The first one was AWFUL.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes, every once in a while he and I yak it up. 'Tis true ... as you can see.




Next time use barf bags.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are adult toys that could be called power tools.



Shiza! QFT!!!! Aeson for teh win!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ho. A follow up to the first one. I DO hope it was better than the first one. The first one was AWFUL.



I like it though. I like the sequel a lot better though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The ideal distance between a person and ice cream nirvana should be the steps they take into their own kitchen!




Yup. But not 'till after dinner. 

Then there's that or some Edy's that I also have.


----------



## Mycanid

Just a sec ... gotta go put out a comp fire. brb!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Next time use barf bags.



Things that make you go Eeeuuugh!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A half Vulcan Mycanid!




It'd be an interesting experience mind-melding with a Klingon....   

Lawful vs. chaotic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. But not 'till after dinner.
> 
> Then there's that or some Edy's that I also have.



I got a Reese's Big Cup and a Milky Way I'm saving for desert! 

I'll be making a slald for dinner tonight.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Crothian would have to die for people to catch him.




Or another way of killing people's post count....   

Like by assimilating them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It'd be an interesting experience mind-melding with a Klingon....
> 
> Lawful vs. chaotic.



Damn, that would be somethin'!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or another way of killing people's post count....
> 
> Like by assimilating them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I guess Klingons could be rangers. Why not?




Considering that when I took that test, I WAS playing a ranger. A half elf ranger who had the same facial hair as Colonel Sanders.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or another way of killing people's post count....
> 
> Like by assimilating them.



I wouldn't mind being assimilated by Seven of Nine!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are adult toys that could be called power tools.




Those don't count either.

Just kids toys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering that when I took that test, I WAS playing a ranger. A half elf ranger who had the same facial hair as Colonel Sanders.



ROFL!!!     

Oh, mang!!

Thats messed up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Those don't count either.
> 
> Just kids toys.



*batteries not included


----------



## Mycanid

'Kay ... I'm back. 

Assimilating them, eh? Hmm. I dunno. I have a hard enough time dealing with my own problems. Can you imagine dealing with two or more people's problems at once? No thank you.

Oh ... btw Darth, we Mycanid are not necessarily lawful per se.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm? Haven't heard of that one. Lemme google it and see what I find....




The second D&D movie. Better than the first one.

Too bad they 



Spoiler



killed the cleric. He was more likeable than the rest, especially the leader guy


.


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know ... I'm in the mood for tomato soup and a grilled cheese sandwich for dinner tonight.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!
> 
> Oh, mang!!
> 
> Thats messed up.




Mutton chops sir, they are technically called "mutton chops".


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind being assimilated by Seven of Nine!




7 of 9? Whazzis? [Disclaimer: haven't watched Star Trek in a LONG time.]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mutton chops sir, they are technically called "mutton chops".



Is that better than pork chops?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 7 of 9? Whazzis? [Disclaimer: haven't watched Star Trek in a LONG time.]



Star Trek: Voyager. I've been watching it on the Weekdays, its on Spike.


----------



## Mycanid

When you grow them out of your face, then yes, they are much more preferable than pork chops. Man ... can you imagine growing pork chops out of your cheeks? Jowels are one thing, but pork chops? Ewwww


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *batteries not included



Some don't need batteries.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some don't need batteries.



 Sometimes true.


----------



## Mycanid

Just googled 7 of 9. Now I understand your statement Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just googled 7 of 9. Now I understand your statement Fru.



Blessed be the internet......sometimes.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora must be eating dinner. She vanished.  :\ 

Man ... I could REALLY go for a grilled cheese sandwich. Now I'm hungry. Drat....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aurora must be eating dinner. She vanished.  :\
> 
> Man ... I could REALLY go for a grilled cheese sandwich. Now I'm hungry. Drat....



Fortunately I had outmeal for Brunch. I shouldn't be hungry till at least 6.


----------



## Mycanid

What are y'all eating for dinner tonight (since my mind is on food at the present  :\ )?

Ah ha! Backup finished! Factory defaults are going on this little puppy now.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fortunately I had outmeal for Brunch. I shouldn't be hungry till at least 6.




Brunch? A late start for you today?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What are y'all eating for dinner tonight (since my mind is on food at the present  :\ )?



More chicken n dumplings.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What are y'all eating for dinner tonight (since my mind is on food at the present  :\ )?
> 
> Ah ha! Backup finished! Factory defaults are going on this little puppy now.



Salad ingredients:

1 1/2 bags of lettuce (Leafy Romaine)
2 tomatoes
1/2 yellow Bell pepper
1/2 red Bell pepper
1/3 white onion
1 Bag of Southwest Style Chicken
1/2 can of black olives
1/4 spoon of oil
1/4 spoon of vinegar


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Brunch? A late start for you today?



Well, I woke up at 9:20 and had a cup of Kahlua Vanilla Kreme Coffee, and that usually tides me over for about three hours. I had the oatmeal at about 12.

EDIT: I don't like being up all night, I prefer being on a day schedule as then I have interaction with my parents, otherwise they are usually in 'bed' at about 7-8.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh man ...   

The OS wants me to re-activate it! All I did was uninstall the antivirus prog!

AUGH!!!!!

Rassa frassa.... Just a sec ... I gotta go call Microsoft.

Sheesh....


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... that was relatively painless at least.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I woke up at 9:20 and had a cup of Kahlua Vanilla Kreme Coffee, and that usually tides me over for about three hours.




Mmmm ... that sounds tasty.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> More chicken n dumplings.




This the dumplings you and Aurora were talking about a few pages back?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mmmm ... that sounds tasty.



It is _damn_ tasty.......when it brews right.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This the dumplings you and Aurora were talking about a few pages back?



That chicken would have maggots on it by now!  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This the dumplings you and Aurora were talking about a few pages back?



Yep and I'll have some to eat tomorrow.


----------



## Mycanid

My favorite is a Peet's coffee creation called "Major Dickason's". Stupendous stuff.   

I usually like to brew it "cowboy coffee" style. Boil the water, and then immediately throw a tablespoon of coffee into 2 cups of water. Stir. Let it sit for 5 minutes or so, then pour off into another cup carefully, leaving the "worst" of the dust on the bottom of the original cup. Man is that good stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep and I'll have some to eat tomorrow.



 Yip!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep and I'll have some to eat tomorrow.




tasty tasty.  you southerners always eat the good stuff anyhoo....


----------



## Aeson

roflmao


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My favorite is a Peet's coffee creation called "Major Dickason's". Stupendous stuff.



I'm taking note of this. I'll go on next weeks grocery list. Hopefully it'll be stocked in our local Fry's.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> tasty tasty.  you southerners always eat the good stuff anyhoo....



Darn straight. We gets the good eats.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> roflmao




Now THIS was a strange link.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... the 2nd battery test was a resounding failure. We are going to have to RMA the T60 and have them replace the board, I think. Can't think of any other way to fix the "buzz". From what I am told a few models of a few brand makers do this. The fix is always board replacement I am told. Sigh ... more time with no laptop. Drat.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darn straight. We gets the good eats.



QFT. My steak last night was teh awesome.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THIS was a strange link.



There is a better quality video. I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm taking note of this. I'll go on next weeks grocery list. Hopefully it'll be stocked in our local Fry's.




Fry's? Isn't that a computer/electronics store chain? no, wait. I am thinking of Frye's Electronics. I hope they are different.

I have seen Peets Coffee for sale in World Market stores and sometimes even in Holiday Market.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fry's? Isn't that a computer/electronics store chain? no, wait. I am thinking of Frye's Electronics. I hope they are different.



No, you are right. Same company, different divisions.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I did not know about this. The only Frye's near me is three hours away near the Sacto airport. Never saw any food in there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I did not know about this. The only Frye's near me is three hours away near the Sacto airport. Never saw any food in there.



You dingleberry.   

Our local Fry's is a supermarket! 

The one in Phoenix is an electronics.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh.   

No wonder I was so mixed up.  :\ 

Well ... on that happy note I am afraid I should wrap up for the day. 

A pleasure talking with you all. Makes the brainless task division of sys admin work a whole lot easier sometimes.

I'll talk to you all later on!

[Disappears in the twinkling of an eye back beneath the earth.]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!
> 
> Oh, mang!!
> 
> Thats messed up.




That's how the guy over on the WOTC boards drew him.... Thought it was funny.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yeesh you people fill this place up fast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeesh you people fill this place up fast.



It's been known to happen!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm calling it quits for the day, I'll talk to all of yout tommorow!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeesh you people fill this place up fast.



We have no lives.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm calling it quits for the day, I'll talk to all of yout tommorow!



Cya


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah HA! Another elf! A natural fighter/wizard! Lets go take over the world! With Fru to whip us into frenzied warlike dispositions all will fall before us in a glorious death! MUWAHAHAHAHA!



 Sorry, no. This is a very different result from before, but LG Half-Elf Fighter. 

Close, though.


----------



## Aurora

Uh, you guys were busy!


----------



## Aeson

I'm here. Where is everyone else?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm here. Where is everyone else?



What? I don't count?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What? I don't count?



Yes you do.


----------



## Aeson

How goes it today? 

It's a rather slow and boring day for me today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning Aeson & Aurora. How are two of my favorite hivers doing this morning?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning Aeson & Aurora. How are two of my favorite hivers doing this morning?



Hey Fru. I'm doing. I'm paying bills at the moment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh, you guys were busy!



And thats the way, uh huh, uh huh, we like it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey Fru. I'm doing. I'm paying bills at the moment.



Ugh, bills. 

Sleep well last night?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ugh, bills.
> 
> Sleep well last night?



Never. I'll sleep well when I'm dead.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning Aeson & Aurora. How are two of my favorite hivers doing this morning?



Blech. I am feeling blech. My daughter is being awfully cute today though that is helping me feel better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Never. I'll sleep well when I'm dead.



Sheesh.  :\  Maybe you need a new bed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Blech. I am feeling blech. My daughter is being awfully cute today though that is helping me feel better.



Yeah. Though I am not a parent, I do know what you mean. Just thinking about my nephews' smiling face always helps chase away my blues for a little bit.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sheesh.  :\  Maybe you need a new bed.



My bed is very comfy. I don't know what I need.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Blech. I am feeling blech. My daughter is being awfully cute today though that is helping me feel better.



What has you feeling blech?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What has you feeling blech?



No idea. Prolly just not enough sleep. 

We watched the new Bond movie last night FINALLY! I really liked it. The initial chase scene was awesome. That guy had one high dex score! I thought that Daniel Craig was going to be a horrible James Bond, but I thought he was pretty damn good. They are definitely going for a different feel, I hope they continue it.


----------



## Aeson

I hope the blech goes away. Someone other than Fru needs to be in a good mood.

I guess I'll get around to seeing it some time. I'm not a big Bond fan.


----------



## megamania

Not BLEH.... just tired.   Doing massive OT this week.  I figure I will be around 88 hours total between the two jobs.


----------



## Aurora

Hello Mega


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> No idea. Prolly just not enough sleep.
> 
> We watched the new Bond movie last night FINALLY! I really liked it. The initial chase scene was awesome. That guy had one high dex score! I thought that Daniel Craig was going to be a horrible James Bond, but I thought he was pretty damn good. They are definitely going for a different feel, I hope they continue it.





Except for the card game being Texas Hold em it is trying to get back to basics and more what Fleming originally wrote.  Good.

I was tired of the camp stuff.


Though I will miss comments like "I thought Christmas only came once a year."  Such is life.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Mega





Holy snivvle-drivvel !  Aurora.... you exist....

People were beginning to think you and I were somehow one person seeing how we are never on at the same time.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Except for the card game being Texas Hold em it is trying to get back to basics and more what Fleming originally wrote.  Good.
> 
> I was tired of the camp stuff.
> 
> 
> Though I will miss comments like "I thought Christmas only came once a year."  Such is life.



I heard that Timothy Dalton's Bond was pretty close to what Fleming wrote. 

So no bad puns or one liners?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, hey, hey; the Megaman[ia] is here!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ugh, bills.




May I quote you on that?



oh yeah-   I just did


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Holy snivvle-drivvel !  Aurora.... you exist....
> 
> People were beginning to think you and I were somehow one person seeing how we are never on at the same time.



It's still possible. You could have two accounts and two browsers. that way you can talk to yourself without seeming to talk to yourself.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I heard that Timothy Dalton's Bond was pretty close to what Fleming wrote.
> 
> So no bad puns or one liners?





Dalton couldn't deliver those lines I suspect.   He did do a good job though.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Holy snivvle-drivvel !  Aurora.... you exist....
> 
> People were beginning to think you and I were somehow one person seeing how we are never on at the same time.



I am around. Even now though I am fading and ready for a nap.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's still possible. You could have two accounts and two browsers. that way you can talk to yourself without seeming to talk to yourself.




On a modem I can't handle one.....no way on two.  



where do people get these ideas?


----------



## Aurora

Kylee just carried the tripod into the room (no camera on it) and puts her eye up to it and goes "say cheese mommy!"


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am around. Even now though I am fading and ready for a nap.





Fading is 17 hour work day, 4 hours sleep then do it again but this time I may hit 18 hours.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee just carried the tripod into the room (no camera on it) and puts her eye up to it and goes "say cheese mommy!"





ahhhhhhh  thazz a cute.



cheeeeeze!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Holy snivvle-drivvel !  Aurora.... you exist....
> 
> People were beginning to think you and I were somehow one person seeing how we are never on at the same time.



 Blasphemous!

Well, at least I never speculated such a thing.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, hey, hey; the Megaman[ia] is here!





That I am.  I should be napping but I'm wide awake.   Had a meeting at the store.   also had the health inspectors arrive.  Aced both.  manager is happy with me.




not happy enough for a raise however  :\


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I heard that Timothy Dalton's Bond was pretty close to what Fleming wrote.
> 
> So no bad puns or one liners?




Not really....at least not over the top.   There is refrences to the other movies and the such however.  The origin of the drink and how he introduces himself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Fading is 17 hour work day, 4 hours sleep then do it again but this time I may hit 18 hours.



Ouch. I remember those days, I used to hold to jobs back in '04.


----------



## megamania

5-6 minutes then I gotta go..... buggers me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> That I am.  I should be napping but I'm wide awake.   Had a meeting at the store.   also had the health inspectors arrive.  Aced both.  manager is happy with me.
> 
> not happy enough for a raise however  :\



You are in my prayers Mega.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am around. Even now though I am fading and ready for a nap.



You don't need a nap. You'll have trouble sleeping tonight.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ouch. I remember those days, I used to hold to jobs back in '04.





I just wish I could do something with the money for myself or the kids.  We are about 1000 behind on bills.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee just carried the tripod...



I immediately thought three legged dog till I saw the camera part...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't need a nap. You'll have trouble sleeping tonight.





The only trouble I had last night was making it to the bed.  Almost fell asleep on the couch watching a bit more of The Stand.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are in my prayers Mega.





I appreciate it but there are others in more need.

Read more about Virginia Tech.  Amazing in a morbid way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I just wish I could do something with the money for myself or the kids.  We are about 1000 behind on bills.



Thankfully, the only thing I have to worry about is my Disability account coming through to pay the rent....I fortunately get a $100 a month to spend however I like. I wish it was a little more, I am hardly able to entertain myself on $100.

Anyway, keep in mind that I'm rooting for you Mega.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.  I appreciate the time you folks spent here chatting with me.   'til either 2am or tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I appreciate it but there are others in more need.
> 
> Read more about Virginia Tech.  Amazing in a morbid way.



I am fuully aware of the situation. Everybody that is need of prayer, I pray for, no one less so.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thankfully, the only thing I have to worry about is my Disability account coming through to pay the rent....I fortunately get a $100 a month to spend however I like. I wish it was a little more, I am hardly able to entertainmyself on $100.
> 
> Anyway, keep in mind that I'm rooting for you Mega.





yup yup!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Time to go.  I appreciate the time you folks spent here chatting with me.   'til either 2am or tomorrow.



Hopefully well catch you later. Be good!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Three hours and nary a post!


----------



## Ferret

I would post but I haven't got a clue what is happening!


----------



## Mycanid

Good afternoon hivers. 

Sorry Fru ... been doing tech stuff.

As for you Ferret ... just post on whatever you like. The hive is sort of a thread for whatever is on your mind at the time, I guess. There are some real nice folks in here too. A real variety.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ferret said:
			
		

> I would post but I haven't got a clue what is happening!



So start a discussion!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry Fru ... been doing tech stuff.



Thats fine, at least you're here now.


----------



## Mycanid

Cute kid by the way Fru.  [refering to the pic you posted some posts back]

I wish I had a niece or a nephew I could fuss over....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cute kid by the way Fru.  [refering to the pic you posted some posts back]
> 
> I wish I had a niece or a nephew I could fuss over....  :\



Thanks, I do love him lots.

Theres nothing to fuss over really with Colin, he has been a perfect angel.


----------



## Mycanid

How are things today with you Fru? (And other folks in the hive, if you are lurking about   )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How are things today with you Fru? (And other folks in the hive, if you are lurking about   )



I'm doing good, thanks. Music filled day. Right now I'm listening to Hall & Oates.


----------



## Mycanid

WAHGH!   

Total twilight zone-turned upside down-smacked with a dusty bag from around the corner experience there....

I haven't thought about them since ... since ... since I can't remember.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sorry about my abscence there, I had to feed the cat.

So I watched DND 2 last night, but I was tired couldn't wrap my head around it too well, I might watch it again tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WAHGH!
> 
> Total twilight zone-turned upside down-smacked with a dusty bag from around the corner experience there....
> 
> I haven't thought about them since ... since ... since I can't remember.  :\



So when is the last time you thought about Poco?   

Thats my dads favorite band.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So when is the last time you thought about Poco?
> 
> Thats my dads favorite band.




Poco? Uh ... who is Poco.

Your dad's favorite band? How old is your dad? (If I may ask.   )


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry about my abscence there, I had to feed the cat.
> 
> So I watched DND 2 last night, but I was tired couldn't wrap my head around it too well, I might watch it again tonight.




Hmm ... I will have to try and remember to ask for a report again next time I am at the terminal here.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Sorry, no. This is a very different result from before, but LG Half-Elf Fighter.
> 
> Close, though.




Rats.    So much for destroying the forces of whatever.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Never. I'll sleep well when I'm dead.




Really? Hmm ... sometimes I wonder ... about myself, at least ... in this regard.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope the blech goes away. Someone other than Fru needs to be in a good mood.
> 
> I guess I'll get around to seeing it some time. I'm not a big Bond fan.




HAH! I'm in a STUPENDOUS MOOD! ALL HAIL THE HAPPPY SHROOM! FALL BEFORE MY INFECTIOUS PROZAC SPORES! NEVER WORRY AGAIN IN YOUR LIFE!

MuwahahahahaHA!    

****

[AHEM!]

Otoh ... I am not a big Bond fan either, admittedly.  :\  Especially hour after hour of the films while on vicodin after having two wisdom teeth yanked out.

Man, this doubling as a bipedal mammal has MAJOR drawbacks at times. Mycanid have no wisdom teeth that need pulling or such nonsense. Humph!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Your dad's favorite band? How old is your dad? (If I may ask.   )



He turned 59 in March


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee just carried the tripod into the room (no camera on it) and puts her eye up to it and goes "say cheese mommy!"




awwwww


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HAH! I'm in a STUPENDOUS MOOD! ALL HAIL THE HAPPPY SHROOM! FALL BEFORE MY INFECTIOUS PROZAC SPORES! NEVER WORRY AGAIN IN YOUR LIFE!
> 
> MuwahahahahaHA!



My allegiance to Empress Aurora shall _never_ waiver!


----------



## Mycanid

Catching up on the old hive here ....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My allegiance to Empress Aurora shall _never_ waiver!




Fear not ... to salute someone does not necessarily mean to offer allegiance. Nor even to bow before them I guess.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He turned 59 in March




Whew!    Was worried for a sec there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fear not ... to salute someone does not necessarily mean to offer allegiance. Nor even to bow before them I guess.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew!    Was worried for a sec there.



Why is that?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




Case in point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Case in point.



Can you tell that I'm a MASH fanatic?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why is that?




Just silly "provincialness" on my part. Hard for me to imagine a H&O fan previous to my generation.   

Duh - uh! As if it were unheard of for older or younger generations to NOT like music I grew up with.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can you tell that I'm a MASH fanatic?




Yes - I spotted it with my eagle-eye! I mean my hawk-eye! I mean ... fungal eye?

You know what I mean.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Duh - uh! As if it were unheard of for older or younger generations to NOT like music I grew up with.  :\



 Cripe, you never fail to amuse me!   

And, true!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes - I spotted it with my eagle-eye! I mean my hawk-eye! I mean ... fungal eye?
> 
> You know what I mean.



 Again with the making me laugh! 

Have you ever tried stand up comedy? I know you've already tried sit down!


----------



## Mycanid

Good ... was wondering whether or no what I wrote made sense.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good ... was wondering whether or no what I wrote made sense.  :\



Don't worry,  I've got a broadened mind.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Again with the making me laugh!
> 
> Have you ever tried stand up comedy? I know you've already tried sit down!




No, no, no. 

I'd make a TERRIBLE stand-up comic. They have to be able to function in front of large groups of people and operate at optimum in a specific social dynamic.

I don't operate well in that dynamic.  :\  One on one I can sometimes, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know ... I kinda like Toshiba laptops.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'd make a TERRIBLE stand-up comic. They have to be able to function in front of large groups of people and operate at optimum in a specific social dynamic.
> 
> I don't operate well in that dynamic.  :\  One on one I can sometimes, though.



Well, there is that.

Just enqued Celine Dion into Winamp!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know ... I kinda like Toshiba laptops.



Gee, really?


----------



## Mycanid

Oh yes - pardon me. I am working on one for a co-worker at the moment. A Satellite Pro. No great shakes, but it works fine for a "general user". She uses it mainly for Skype, I am told, to talk to her brother in Finland. (She is a Finn, ya see.)


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gee, really?




The keyboard is not too great (impossible to beat the Thinkpad line in that sense) ... but they are kinda nice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The keyboard is not too great (impossible to beat the Thinkpad line in that sense) ... but they are kinda nice.



Yeah, my dads got a Thinkpad, so I know about that.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, my dads got a Thinkpad, so I know about that.  :\




Both your dad and your sister eh? Okay - I am officially jealous!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Both your dad and your sister eh? Okay - I am officially jealous!



Well, heck I've got 1 working computer in my room and 1 non-functional, will be 2 functioning computers by the end of the year, on top of that I might be getting part of my parents inhritence from the passing of my mom's mom. That would equate to me having a laptop as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, heck I've got 1 working computer in my room and 1 non-functional, will be 2 functioning computers by the end of the year, on top of that I might be getting part of my parents inhritence from the passing of my mom's mom. That would equate to me having a laptop as well.




isn't that nice how things like that happen - surprises are great.

And speaking of which ... I should sign off for the moment.

Maybe I will be back later on.

Talk to y'all later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> isn't that nice how things like that happen - surprises are great.
> 
> And speaking of which ... I should sign off for the moment.
> 
> Maybe I will be back later on.
> 
> Talk to y'all later!



Later Myc!

It was good talking to you.


----------



## Aeson

Darth, I just noticed that we will be playing in Henry's game together on Saturday. After all this time we get to meet and game together. 

I'm not going to let you get me drunk and have your way with me.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth, I just noticed that we will be playing in Henry's game together on Saturday. After all this time we get to meet and game together.
> 
> I'm not going to let you get me drunk and have your way with me.




That's no fun.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> That's no fun.



Psst. I'm playing hard to get.


----------



## Aurora

Goooooood morning hive. I am overly tired this morning. Once again, it is my fault. I was in such a depressed mood last night and dshai finally convinced me to give the game he got me for Christmas a try and, well, I am addicted. He said it was a lot of fun, and it is! I was up till 2 playing, and then the baby started kicking and I figured that was a sign it was time for bed. LOL So I am running on 6 hours of sleep and that is 4 hours shy of what I need. Needless to say, I'll be taking a nap this afternoon.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Goooooood morning hive. I am overly tired this morning. Once again, it is my fault. I was in such a depressed mood last night and dshai finally convinced me to give the game he got me for Christmas a try and, well, I am addicted. He said it was a lot of fun, and it is! I was up till 2 playing, and then the baby started kicking and I figured that was a sign it was time for bed. LOL So I am running on 6 hours of sleep and that is 4 hours shy of what I need. Needless to say, I'll be taking a nap this afternoon.



Sounds like you're not depressed anymore.  That's good. The Queen shouldn't be depressed. What was the game?


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning fellow hivers. 

Nice to see cheerful faces in here today.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're not depressed anymore.  That's good. The Queen shouldn't be depressed. What was the game?



Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. 

I am a huge Elder Scrolls fan. Well, the original that is. The Elder Scrolls: Arena (the first one) was a MS DOS game and I freaking loved it. The second one was Daggerfalls and I hated it despite the fact that it got the #1 CRPG of the year fame, and then came Morrowind. Morrowind was better than Daggerfalls, but I honesty didn't care for the gameplay all that much. Too complicated. (I know, everyone else seemed to love it.) I shouldn't have to take a freaking class to learn how to play a game, and I swear that's what they needed. Oblivion is awesome though. The gameplay itself has returned to the ease of the original but with more involvement and better graphics. We need a new sound card though, ours doesn't handle the game very well.


----------



## Aeson

I have Marrowind but I'm not a fan of it. Is Oblivion a 360 game?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have Marrowind but I'm not a fan of it. Is Oblivion a 360 game?



PC game. It may be on another platforn though


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> PC game. It may be on another platforn though



I think it is on the 360. I might look into on PC. I'm not buying any more games for my Xbox. It doesn't work right.


----------



## Mycanid

Must admit that I wasn't too impressed with Morrowind, but then I don't like the "first person shooter/slasher/whacker" type games.  :\ 

It IS made for the xbox though.... Friend of mine has it and loves Oblivion. "The game is freakin' huge!" was his primary comment, if I remember right....


----------



## Mycanid

Aaaannnnnddddd .... it's a slloooowwwwww Thursday this week ladies and gents.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Goooooood morning hive. I am overly tired this morning. Once again, it is my fault. I was in such a depressed mood last night and dshai finally convinced me to give the game he got me for Christmas a try and, well, I am addicted. He said it was a lot of fun, and it is! I was up till 2 playing, and then the baby started kicking and I figured that was a sign it was time for bed. LOL So I am running on 6 hours of sleep and that is 4 hours shy of what I need. Needless to say, I'll be taking a nap this afternoon.




Well, you are probably asleep and Aeson is probably busy with customers. Who knows where Fru is? Mega is at work. Gal and JDVN ... who knows? Darth? Maybe Heckler will show his face ever briefly...  :\  ... hmm.

Anyway ... just wanted to say ma'am - I like the little baby pic update thingee in your sig. My friend's wife has a site with a similar style update of things. Saves a lot of repetitive questions, I guess, eh?


----------



## Heckler

You rang?

I'll be in and out for a while.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> You rang?




"Lurches" to the side in amazement.    

Hello there!


----------



## Heckler

Bon Jour!  

*listening to Les Miz*


----------



## Mycanid

Rats ... I was hoping you would get the pun.   

Of course maybe you are just ignoring it b/c it was so lame.  :\ 

AH well.   

Les Miserables eh?

I remember you mentioning that you were fond of musicals....


----------



## Mycanid

I must admit that I did like the book itself ... the unabridged one is the only one I have read.

Even if you did not agree with everything Hugo wrote, I always felt that he challenged you to think about things, "larger issues" and the like.


----------



## Heckler

I caught the Lurch joke, I just didn't comment on it.

We had to read Les Miz my freshman year of high school.  The big joke was "We'd be 'Less Miserable' if we didn't have to read this."

Being a bit more mature now, I have a better appreciation for it.

I've been wanting to read some of the classic lit I missed in my formal education.  I've got a copy of Scarlet Pimpernel around here somewhere I've been meaning to read.  The only version I'm familiar with is Daffy Duck's "Scarlet Pumpernickle."  I'm hoping the original has a bit more substance.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I've got a copy of Scarlet Pimpernel around here somewhere I've been meaning to read.  The only version I'm familiar with is Daffy Duck's "Scarlet Pumpernickle."  I'm hoping the original has a bit more substance.



I like the 1982 version of the movie. A lot. We used to watch it in our history class when the teacher wanted a "lazy day". LOL Never read the book though.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyway ... just wanted to say ma'am - I like the little baby pic update thingee in your sig. My friend's wife has a site with a similar style update of things. Saves a lot of repetitive questions, I guess, eh?




Why thank you.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I caught the Lurch joke, I just didn't comment on it.
> 
> We had to read Les Miz my freshman year of high school.  The big joke was "We'd be 'Less Miserable' if we didn't have to read this."
> 
> Being a bit more mature now, I have a better appreciation for it.
> 
> I've been wanting to read some of the classic lit I missed in my formal education.  I've got a copy of Scarlet Pimpernel around here somewhere I've been meaning to read.  The only version I'm familiar with is Daffy Duck's "Scarlet Pumpernickle."  I'm hoping the original has a bit more substance.




I know EXACTLY what you mean. I only went to one semester of college. I learned almost nothing in high school. It wasn't until after I got out of the schooling that I really began to take an interest in the "classics" per se.

I don't know if I have read the Scarlet Pimpernel. I remember seeing an old 1930-40 movie or so, I think.... Hmm. I can't remember right now.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like the 1982 version of the movie. A lot. We used to watch it in our history class when the teacher wanted a "lazy day". LOL Never read the book though.




Oyy ... I VAGUELY remember that one too ... didn't they put it on TV or something?


----------



## Mycanid

Hey Aurora!    I'm only 400 posts away! GAHH!

Help!    Post like crazy! I don't really wanna eat my own head!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like the 1982 version of the movie. A lot. We used to watch it in our history class when the teacher wanted a "lazy day". LOL Never read the book though.




I had to watch Hoffman's "Death of a Salesman" a few times.  That got old real quick.


----------



## Heckler

Done with Les Miz.  Switched to Ragtime.

Anyone read the Doctorow novel?  I'm thinking I want to.  Lots of very cool stuff in a historical context.


----------



## Mycanid

I remember that one very, very vaguely.  :\ 

Hmm. Must not have left much of an impression.

Do you remember anything from high school that DID leave an impression - even a BIG impression on you that was presented or taught in the classes?

I can remember only a few. Maybe even two or less. And they were both Shakespeare. One of them was life-changing, so I guess it kinda made up for the other "blah-zay" stuff....


----------



## Heckler

Hmmm...two thousand posts to catch Aurora.  I need to get busy.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Done with Les Miz.  Switched to Ragtime.
> 
> Anyone read the Doctorow novel?  I'm thinking I want to.  Lots of very cool stuff in a historical context.




Doctor Ow??? Hmm. No. That it's real title, or a nickname maybe?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hmmm...two thousand posts to catch Aurora.  I need to get busy.




At least you didn't promise to eat your own head if you did catch her post wise.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I remember that one very, very vaguely.  :\
> 
> Hmm. Must not have left much of an impression.
> 
> Do you remember anything from high school that DID leave an impression - even a BIG impression on you that was presented or taught in the classes?
> 
> I can remember only a few. Maybe even two or less. And they were both Shakespeare. One of them was life-changing, so I guess it kinda made up for the other "blah-zay" stuff....





Quite a few things, actually.  Had to wait til my senior year, though.

"1776" in history class.
"Childhood's End" and some short stories from sci-fi class
"The Wild Duck" by Henrik Ibsen
"Macbeth"
I read "The Fountainhead" for an essay contest.
I tried reading "the Pickwick Papers" but for some reason couldn't get very far.  I think I need to pick that back up again.
"The Tragic Fallacy" by Crutch

Mycanid, if you like your drama sad and tragic, I highly suggest anything by Ibsen.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Doctor Ow??? Hmm. No. That it's real title, or a nickname maybe?




Author's name.

E.L. Doctorow wrote the novel "Ragtime."


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Quite a few things, actually.  Had to wait til my senior year, though.
> 
> "1776" in history class.
> "Childhood's End" and some short stories from sci-fi class
> "The Wild Duck" by Henrik Ibsen
> "Macbeth"
> I read "The Fountainhead" for an essay contest.
> I tried reading "the Pickwick Papers" but for some reason couldn't get very far.  I think I need to pick that back up again.
> "The Tragic Fallacy" by Crutch
> 
> Mycanid, if you like your drama sad and tragic, I highly suggest anything by Ibsen.




Hey there Heckler; I have read some of Ibsen. I must admit that I was more impressed with the novels of O.E. Rollvaag. His Giants in the Earth was aMAZing.

I highly recommend picking up Pickwick Papers any time the mood strikes you!   

Ya know ... it was also my senior year ... well, my first senior year (I flunked my first one due to lack of attendance in Gym) ... that I was exposed to Hamlet via the movie version with Laurence Olivier. Wow. It TOTALLY blew my mind and helped re-define and articulate so much for the poor, confused, jumbled mess of a 17 year old that I was....

I'm very grateful for that!


----------



## Mycanid

I think it was Ibsen's "Enemy of the People" that made the biggest impression on me.

Hmm ... am I getting the title wrong here?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Author's name.
> 
> E.L. Doctorow wrote the novel "Ragtime."




Didn't they make a movie of this???? Vaguely remember something like that on film.

No - as you might obviously guess, I have never read it.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think it was Ibsen's "Enemy of the People" that made the biggest impression on me.
> 
> Hmm ... am I getting the title wrong here?  :\




All you're missing is "An".  One of my favs.

Ever notice that "Jaws" follows the same plotline?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ever notice that "Jaws" follows the same plotline?




 

No! I must admit it had never occured to me!


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Didn't they make a movie of this???? Vaguely remember something like that on film.
> 
> No - as you might obviously guess, I have never read it.




I believe they did.  All I've done is listen to the soundtrack.  Thought I was getting one of those "happylovejoy" musicals...wow...this thing has got substanceand anger and angst and all kinds of goodies in it.  I was genuinely shocked at a couple of  points by the course of events.


----------



## Mycanid

Well heckler ... it has been a pleasure to get to know you a little.   

Unfortunately I have to sign off for a bit. Maybe I'll be able to get back on later. We'll see.

Adios folks!


----------



## Heckler

I'm getting ready to take off myself...Jeopardy! calls.

c-ya


----------



## Aeson

I'm supposed to be packing and getting my stuff together for the game day. I have most of it done but I keep stopping and reading message boards.


----------



## Aeson

I need Aurora to tell me to get my butt in gear. She is the Queen after all.


----------



## Aurora

Get it moving Aeson! When are you leaving to go there? Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Get it moving Aeson! When are you leaving to go there? Are you working tomorrow?



Thanks

Nope. I am off for three whole days. I'm leaving around 9am. We hope to get there in time to get to the room and freshen up and relax before the cookout at Rel's house.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Nope. I am off for three whole days. I'm leaving around 9am. We hope to get there in time to get to the room and freshen up and relax before the cookout at Rel's house.



Cool. Whom are you traveling with?


----------



## Aeson

My friend is meeting me here and he is driving my mom's Ford Escape. Plenty of room and ok gas mileage. he's my oldest friend. My first real DM and a good friend. Too bad you won't get to meet either of us this weekend.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cool. Whom are you traveling with?



 You used "whom" correctly!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You used "whom" correctly!



Enlighten us. What is the proper use of "whom"?

Of course she used it correctly. She went to private school.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Enlighten us. What is the proper use of "whom"?
> 
> Of course she used it correctly. She went to private school.



 I did too, but I didn't learn it there. Most people still use it incorrectly.

Basically: 'who' is a subject, 'whom' isn't.
'Whom' is also used in prepositional phrases (because it isn't a subject). " ... for whom..." "... with whom..."


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I did too, but I didn't learn it there. Most people still use it incorrectly.
> 
> Basically: 'who' is a subject, 'whom' isn't.
> 'Whom' is also used in prepositional phrases (because it isn't a subject). " ... for whom..." "... with whom..."



Which is the incorrect use? Using who in the wrong place or using whom in the wrong place?

I take it I was the subject in her sentence. 

I will never be a writer. My English skills are poor.


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I did too, but I didn't learn it there. Most people still use it incorrectly.
> 
> Basically: 'who' is a subject, 'whom' isn't.
> 'Whom' is also used in prepositional phrases (because it isn't a subject). " ... for whom..." "... with whom..."




Whom cares.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You used "whom" correctly!



I'm just good like that   





Just not very often


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My friend is meeting me here and he is driving my mom's Ford Escape. Plenty of room and ok gas mileage. he's my oldest friend. My first real DM and a good friend. Too bad you won't get to meet either of us this weekend.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

>



I see there was no charm lessons at that private school.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Whom cares.



I believe that is incorrect. No cookie for you.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see there was no charm lessons at that private school.



No, there was not.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I believe that is incorrect. No cookie for you.





WAH!

I!

WANNA!

COOKIE!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, there was not.



LOL


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> WAH!
> 
> I!
> 
> WANNA!
> 
> COOKIE!



I'll let you have the crumbs in the box after the rest of class get some.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll let you have the crumbs in the box after the rest of class get some.




Screw that.  Having returned from the kitchen, I must report a disheartening lack of cookies.  

I have, however, acquired pudding.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Screw that.  Having returned from the kitchen, I must report a disheartening lack of cookies.
> 
> I have, however, acquired pudding.



You can't eat that. It's for the wrestling match between reveal and DangerGirl!.


----------



## Heckler

Just heard this on the news.

Local pregnant mother and her three kids recently rent a house and move in.  They develop serious health problems (nosebleeds, coughing up what they describe as "coffee grounds") and end up contacting local officials.  After some testing they determine the house had been used as a meth lab.  EVERYTHING this family own is contaminated and must be destroyed.  They should recover their health.

Police have more than a few questions for the previous tenant.

I am officially not happy.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Just heard this on the news.
> 
> Local pregnant mother and her three kids recently rent a house and move in.  They develop serious health problems (nosebleeds, coughing up what they describe as "coffee grounds") and end up contacting local officials.  After some testing they determine the house had been used as a meth lab.  EVERYTHING this family own is contaminated and must be destroyed.  They should recover their health.
> 
> Police have more than a few questions for the previous tenant.
> 
> I am officially not happy.



Were you the previous tenant?


----------



## Heckler

No.


----------



## Aeson

I joke but that is not right. I hope they get the people. Maybe they can also make them pay restitution for the lose of property and medical bills.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> No.


----------



## Heckler

They did say that under Ohio law the landlord can't be held responsible, so there's no money there.

And even if they can prove the previous tenets are responsible, how much money are you gonna get out of a meth head?


----------



## megamania

'allo.   Appears all are gone.    Another day then.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Which is the incorrect use? Using who in the wrong place or using whom in the wrong place?
> 
> I take it I was the subject in her sentence.
> 
> I will never be a writer. My English skills are poor.



Both examples I gave were correct examples, since they "for" and "with" are prepositions. Using either in the wrong place is incorrect.

Her sentence:
Whom are you traveling with?

To easier see the structure of a question, rearrange it into a declarative sentence.
You are traveling with ____.

"You" is the subject, so "whom" must be used.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> Whom cares.



 Not you.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm just good like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just not very often



Just play along then.


----------



## Bront

Hey!  JDVN!

Post in Imortality Awakens please


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey!  JDVN!
> 
> Post in Imortality Awakens please



 I will!

I don't know what to do, though.


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I will!
> 
> I don't know what to do, though.



You can search at least.  Or kick others into action maybe.

I have ideas, but mostly out of character, or things my character can't do (like detect magic, search for traps/hidden stuff)


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> They did say that under Ohio law the landlord can't be held responsible, so there's no money there.
> 
> And even if they can prove the previous tenets are responsible, how much money are you gonna get out of a meth head?



Not all meth makers are meth heads. They are the dealers themselves. They may have some money.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Both examples I gave were correct examples, since they "for" and "with" are prepositions. Using either in the wrong place is incorrect.
> 
> Her sentence:
> Whom are you traveling with?
> 
> To easier see the structure of a question, rearrange it into a declarative sentence.
> You are traveling with ____.
> 
> "You" is the subject, so "whom" must be used.



Thank you. Next lesson. When do you use then and than? I believe I use them correctly.


----------



## megamania

I have ten toes.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you. Next lesson. When do you use then and than? I believe I use them correctly.



I don't feel like looking it up, but I can think of 2 differences without making my brain hurt. LOL

Then can be used in instances referencing time or a sequence of events. "First we will go to the store, and then we will go home."

Than can be used when making a comparison of sorts. "She is cuter than her friend."


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have ten toes.



Wow, so do I. Do you also have ten fingers?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't feel like looking it up, but I can think of 2 differences without making my brain hurt. LOL
> 
> Then can be used in instances referencing time or a sequence of events. "First we will go to the store, and then we will go home."
> 
> Than can be used when making a comparison of sorts. "She is cuter than her friend."



That's what I thought. I do use them correctly.


----------



## Aeson

I made it to Raleigh. I should have done more research. This motel is a rat hole. We've already had to change rooms. The first one had a pool of water in the bathroom and it smelled.


----------



## Mycanid

Haloo to you said the schmoo....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Yuck ... sounds pretty gross Aeson (the room, that is).


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, so do I. Do you also have ten fingers?




In my fungal form I have 8 fingers in general - four of which are thumbs: two on either side of the palm, ya see. VERY convenient.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I have ten toes.




In fungal form I only have roots like a tree. No "toes" per se.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Screw that.  Having returned from the kitchen, I must report a disheartening lack of cookies.
> 
> I have, however, acquired pudding.




I hope for heaven's sake it was not black and eating everything else in the fridge?  

Or do you mean "pudding" in the British sense? That is, their general word for "any desert".


----------



## Mycanid

2100 ... and counting ... auRORa ... here comes da fungus!


----------



## Mycanid

Sheesh ... I think I am enjoying this whole thing about possibly devouring my head a little too much.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Nobody home today. Ah well.   

I will catch you all later on.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth, I just noticed that we will be playing in Henry's game together on Saturday. After all this time we get to meet and game together.
> 
> I'm not going to let you get me drunk and have your way with me.





Cool.

And the operative phrase for the second paragraph: I don't think so.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it is on the 360. I might look into on PC. I'm not buying any more games for my Xbox. It doesn't work right.




I play so little computer gaming that it's not worth the money to go out and buy games. Last one I got was the set of the DOOM games. And only play those every now and then. Definitely not worth it for me to invest in a console. I'll leave that up to my 2 nephews.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aaaannnnnddddd .... it's a slloooowwwwww Thursday this week ladies and gents.




I was worn out between work and going to a basketball game Wednesday night. Then having to work Thursday. Needless to say, I crashed when I got home.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I remember that one very, very vaguely.  :\
> 
> Hmm. Must not have left much of an impression.
> 
> Do you remember anything from high school that DID leave an impression - even a BIG impression on you that was presented or taught in the classes?




That schoolkids are a--holes? 



> I can remember only a few. Maybe even two or less. And they were both Shakespeare. One of them was life-changing, so I guess it kinda made up for the other "blah-zay" stuff....




Dunno about calling Shakespeare 'life changing' but the class ended up watching the sex scene outta Top Gun when we had a substitute while we were supposed to be finishing watching MacBeth.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see there was no charm lessons at that private school.




Didn't know she went to Hogwarts....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I have ten toes.




::cheers::


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> And the operative phrase for the second paragraph: I don't think so.



You will not be able to resist my charms. See you tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, so do I. Do you also have ten fingers?





No.

I have two thumbs and eight fingers.
two of these are extended for each book cancelled by WoTC.

you can guess which fingers.


----------



## megamania

anyone home?


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I play so little computer gaming that it's not worth the money to go out and buy games. Last one I got was the set of the DOOM games. And only play those every now and then. Definitely not worth it for me to invest in a console. I'll leave that up to my 2 nephews.



 Doom! Classic.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> I have two thumbs and eight fingers.
> two of these are extended for each book cancelled by WoTC.
> 
> you can guess which fingers.



 For me, that's toward WotC for dropping the Paizo license. Losing out on Core Beliefs sucks.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> anyone home?



 No one here but us potatoes.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> You will not be able to resist my charms. See you tomorrow.



 Your _whats_? Riiight. Han Solo was overrated.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 2100 ... and counting ... auRORa ... here comes da fungus!



 Gonna catch up to me too? 

I'm a patient guy!


----------



## megamania

cold water

chains

weights


peace and tranquility.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> cold water
> 
> chains
> 
> weights
> 
> 
> peace and tranquility.



Boating and/or Fishing?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> cold water
> 
> chains
> 
> weights
> 
> 
> peace and tranquility.



 That's _somewhat_ zen-like...

Are you expressing your mafia side?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Your _whats_? Riiight. Han Solo was overrated.



With the Gradnma rule I couldn't really say what she couldn't resist. I had to go with charms.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> With the Gradnma rule I couldn't really say what she couldn't resist. I had to go with charms.




In that case, I repeat, bring condoms.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> With the Gradnma rule I couldn't really say what she couldn't resist. I had to go with charm spells.



FIFY
You think you have a chance otherwise?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning hivers. Sorry about my absence, but now I'm back.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning folks.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gonna catch up to me too?
> 
> I'm a patient guy!




NO WAY.   

Aurora is a faint possibility. You or Bront? Hah!  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> cold water
> 
> chains
> 
> weights
> 
> 
> peace and tranquility.




Gee ... I hope not.    Not all that tranquil.... Drowning is a horrible thing to experience. I still remember when I almost drowned off the coast of Cape Cod when I was 12.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> For me, that's toward WotC for dropping the Paizo license. Losing out on Core Beliefs sucks.




It's interesting how many feathers this ruffled! Anyone else looked at the thread in General RPG about the cancellation of the Dragon and Dungeon magazine? Wow. Folks are upSET.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No one here but us potatoes.




 

Who you calling a potato!?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ... Dunno about calling Shakespeare 'life changing' ...




He certainly was for me! That's a long story though, and I won't bore you all in here....   

But I also know his stuff is definitely NOT to everyone's tastes.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool.
> 
> And the operative phrase for the second paragraph: I don't think so.




Whoops! Looks like you failed the persuade check there Aeson.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Morning hivers. Sorry about my absence, but now I'm back.




Oh! Pardon me! Good morning Fru!


----------



## Mycanid

Watched a very interesting documentary last night by the way.

It was filmed (B&W film) in the country of Georgia and it was called "Thanksgiving". Everything, of course, was in the Georgian language, but there were English subtitles.

It basically covered a few years time, when a son (the youngest of five children) would go home to visit his parents the last four years of his mother's life, and each time he visited home he filmed the time they would spend together as a family.

It was very well done, especially the parts where he would be filming the house and the grounds to the slow, pensive strumming of a  pahndooree, actually spelled panduri. It ends with the death of his mother, but there is NOT a feeling of despondent sadness to the film.

Nonetheless, I cried a bit. It was a beautiful thing to see....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh! Pardon me! Good morning Fru!



Good afternoon to you! Hows my favorite 'shroom?


----------



## Mycanid

Introspective Fru, introspective....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Introspective Fru, introspective....



Learn anything new about yourself?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was worn out between work and going to a basketball game Wednesday night.




Basketball is my favorite sport.
I like the way they dribble up and down the court.
Just like I'm the king of the microphone
so are Dr. J and Moses Malone.
I like to slam-dunk and take it to the hoop.
My favorite play is the alley-oop.
Half-court, full-court, one-on-one,
I'm the one that will always get it done.
Playing BASK-ET-BALL!
We love that BASK-ET-BALL!
Playing BASK-ET-BALL!
We love that BASK-ET-BALL!

I'll gvie you a cookie if you remember THAT one.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Learn anything new about yourself?




Dunno know yet Fru.

Last night when I was watching documentary I was mentioning above one of the things that was said struck me. The narrator basically said: "Anything that I have come to love I love through this place."

That place is where he grew up. His home. His family. His neighbors. Everything about the traditional way of life and culture in Georgia.

I have been thinking about this with regards to myself....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Last night when I was watching documentary I was mentioning above one of the things that was said struck me. The narrator basically said: "Anything that I have come to love I love through this place."



Replace 'this place' with peace and that sums me up perfectly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'll gvie you a cookie if you remember THAT one.



Will I get a cookie too?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will I get a cookie too?




No ... you are perpetually listening to 80's music at the moment. Too easy for you I think!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Replace 'this place' with peace and that sums me up perfectly.




Dunno. We were formed in many ways as child before our conscious searching for peace began. Of course all of us are pre-programmed with a desire for peace and tranquility inside, but consciously searching for it usually takes place a little later....

Anyway, as you can see I am still thinking about things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... you are perpetually listening to 80's music at the moment. Too easy for you I think!



I was listening to Poco on Thursday on my drive down to Tucson and haven't listened to any music since.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dunno. We were formed in many ways as child before our conscious searching for peace began. Of course all of us are pre-programmed with a desire for peace and tranquility inside, but consciously searching for it usually takes place a little later....



If by a little later you mean early 20's, then yeah thats me. Otherwise


----------



## megamania

'allo hive.  Hows it hiving?


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Boating and/or Fishing?





bad state of mind.


but like any cold.... I am better now 24hours later.


things still suck though.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> NO WAY.
> 
> Aurora is a faint possibility. You or Bront? Hah!  :\



Good to see SOMEONE knows his place...


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's interesting how many feathers this ruffled! Anyone else looked at the thread in General RPG about the cancellation of the Dragon and Dungeon magazine? Wow. Folks are upSET.





Totally ****ing PO'd more like.  So soon after V-Tech these folks need to think twice about leaving their homes.  There is border line hate going on.   How much longer until a monitor steps in I wonder (if not already- haven't gone there in 24hours).


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Good to see SOMEONE knows his place...





Clawing up from below......


----------



## Wereserpent

Lend me your energy!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No one here but us potatoes.





ALL eyes... no ears.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lend me your energy!




ZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAYYYYYY-UMP!


----------



## Bront

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lend me your energy!



That depends, how much are you offering?


----------



## megamania

offering or wanting?


ALL OF IT!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Learn anything new about yourself?





We are all crazy.   Some just are better at hiding it.


----------



## megamania

ahhhh!   food is burning.  be right back.......


----------



## Wereserpent

YO!

Sup' /b/?


----------



## megamania

Food has been rescued and now is being consumed.


Sounds silly but at one meal a day it is sooooooo good.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Food has been rescued and now is being consumed.
> 
> 
> Sounds silly but at one meal a day it is sooooooo good.



Send food my way.  I have my choice of 2 Banquet dinners tonight


----------



## megamania

I have processed onion bits in a shape of an oval, processed remains of pototoes called tatortots and chicken.  At least for that I got breasts.


All week its been 1 meal a day and that was hot dogs.  Something needs to happen and happen soon.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds silly but at one meal a day it is sooooooo good.




That one meal usually tastes REALLY good cause you are so hungry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Was happenin' hive?


----------



## megamania

yuppers sirree.


I think I need to find something to do.  Slow as ever here and the General Reply section is.....uncomfortable.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Was happenin' hive?





Holdin' my breath as I visited General Stuff.   Very ugly there at this point.  I was about to look around and find something friendly.  My mind has been in a dark place for a bit.  I am looking to avoid the hostilities there.  Morrus is cracking down which is good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Holdin' my breath as I visited General Stuff.   Very ugly there at this point.  I was about to look around and find something friendly.  My mind has been in a dark place for a bit.  I am looking to avoid the hostilities there.  Morrus is cracking down which is good.



Yeah. Rules are rules. Ah well, se la vie.


----------



## megamania

Seems the only active person there that is upset but trying to control it is Nightfall.  Prayers go to him.  I don't see it get any better any time soon.


Anything anyone wants to discuss other than V-Tech and e-Mags?


----------



## megamania

guess not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> guess not.



Not much on my mind. I'm birthday shopping on Amazon and sporadically posting.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> e-Mags?



Paintball?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not much on my mind. I'm birthday shopping on Amazon and sporadically posting.



I'll take cash 

(Or you could buy my stuff for sale, link in my sig)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll take cash
> 
> (Or you could buy my stuff for sale, link in my sig)



Shopping for *my* birthday!

I did look at what you've got, don't see anything thats sparks my interest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Paintball?



Do you like paintball?


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Paintball?





Dungeon and Dragon are going electronic only.  I call them e-mags.


----------



## megamania

popped in one last time before going to bed.  I feel like crap.   Too much Drama.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Too much Drama.



You should stop watching TNT.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you like paintball?



I've played Paintball with William Shatner.  What do you think? 

I also used to be an admin of the Paintball.com Forums.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Dungeon and Dragon are going electronic only.  I call them e-mags.



An E-mag is also a term used for an Automag with an electronic trigger.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You should stop watching TNT.





you forgot-  no TV


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I've played Paintball with William Shatner.  What do you think?
> 
> I also used to be an admin of the Paintball.com Forums.





well beam me up....he seems to get everywhere.  TV, movies, music, commercials nearly everything.... including paintball.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> An E-mag is also a term used for an Automag with an electronic trigger.





hope you don't have repressed anger......


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's interesting how many feathers this ruffled! Anyone else looked at the thread in General RPG about the cancellation of the Dragon and Dungeon magazine? Wow. Folks are upSET.



 Yeah, some people are kind of extreme about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who you calling a potato!?



 

Didn't mean to offend your vegetableness.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If by a little later you mean early 20's, then yeah thats me. Otherwise



 For me it was middle childhood. 

I was a very pensive little kid.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Totally ****ing PO'd more like.  So soon after V-Tech these folks need to think twice about leaving their homes.  There is border line hate going on.   How much longer until a monitor steps in I wonder (if not already- haven't gone there in 24hours).



 Speaking of which, VTech has really shaken things up too. My girlfriend is at UT, there were rumors of a man with an axe running through her dorm late Friday night.

She was freaked out. She's staying with some friends for the weekend.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Anything anyone wants to discuss other than V-Tech and e-Mags?



Heh, oops. V-Tech is kind of depressing to talk about.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> That one meal usually tastes REALLY good cause you are so hungry.



 Did the same thing yesterday!

Mmm... gyros...


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> ALL eyes... no ears.



 You rather be corn?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not much on my mind. I'm birthday shopping on Amazon and sporadically posting.



 It's one month away!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You rather be corn?





My jokes can be corny.....


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh, oops. V-Tech is kind of depressing to talk about.




if only because I've come to relieze there is little difference between this guy and the high schoolers and myself.

Depressing but my escapism with comicbooks and the moral compass it set of right and wrong is possibly the only reason I never made the news......

and now we add Dragon and dungeon to the mess......errrrrrr


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, some people are kind of extreme about it.





Extreme is not strong enough.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> My jokes can be corny.....



 That's the best kind!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> if only because I've come to relieze there is little difference between this guy and the high schoolers and myself.



It's not about the situation, it's about how one handles it, and how you act despite it. There's a bigger difference than you think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> My jokes can be corny.....



Mmm, tasty.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did the same thing yesterday!
> 
> Mmm... gyros...



I've got a taco in the fridge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's one month away!



Exactly one month today!


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not about the situation, it's about how one handles it, and how you act despite it. There's a bigger difference than you think.





may hap.

I was reading an artical about mass murderers and what leads to it and they listed everything involving the colobine to V-Tech murderers.  I fit all of it.  Crazy stuff.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly one month today!





Happy B-Day + 11 months then


----------



## megamania

Tomorrow marks B-day + 9 months for me.


----------



## megamania

Time to go to work.  Enjoy the day folks.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> well beam me up....he seems to get everywhere.  TV, movies, music, commercials nearly everything.... including paintball.



There's a Gallery up on it at www.bront.org.  You can also listen to my interview with him.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> hope you don't have repressed anger......



It's a paintball marker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day + 11 months then



Guess I should have clarified. Exactly one month *from* today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jdvn1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the same thing yesterday!
> 
> Mmm... gyros...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a taco in the fridge.
Click to expand...


I ate the taco.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> megamania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you don't have repressed anger......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a paintball marker.
Click to expand...


QFT!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a Gallery up on it at www.bront.org.  You can also listen to my interview with him.



I'm off to DL it!   

EDIT: I'm having difficulty finding the interview. Can you please post a link directly to the page where it is at?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm off to DL it!
> 
> EDIT: I'm having difficulty finding the interview. Can you please post a link directly to the page where it is at?



http://www.bront.org/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=178

It was way down there in the image gallery.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> http://www.bront.org/coppermine/displayimage.php?album=5&pos=178
> 
> It was way down there in the image gallery.



Thanks Bront!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks Bront!



My pleasure


----------



## megamania

so quiet........


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm off to watch Click then get some sleep (I hope)


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got a taco in the fridge.



 That's from a slightly different country.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly one month today!



 That's what I was referring to! Isn't a full a bit early to start birthday shopping?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I fit all of it.  Crazy stuff.



That's because there isn't an equation to make a murderer. Some people succumb to their circumstances and others rise above it. I think everyone has the ability to rise, but it's easier to downward spiral.

Optimism can be hard work.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Tomorrow marks B-day + 9 months for me.



 Today (the 23rd, now) is B-Day + 3 months. 

That makes us two seasons apart, right?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Guess I should have clarified. Exactly one month *from* today.



 One month from your birthday = eleven months after your birthday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's what I was referring to! Isn't a full a bit early to start birthday shopping?



Fortunately, my parents let me spend $100 of their money on whatever I want and then they wrap it and let me open it on my birthday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's because there isn't an equation to make a murderer. Some people succumb to their circumstances and others rise above it. I think everyone has the ability to rise, but it's easier to downward spiral.
> 
> Optimism can be hard work.



Getting to be optimistic is hard work. That is what I will agree with you on.

I jumped on that train a little over two years ago. I found that once I was on it, it was easy to maintain. There are times when the train slows down and even stops, but you have to want to give each day all you have to offer. Sometimes its hard, but persistence pays off. That is my personal experience.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fortunately, my parents let me spend $100 of their money on whatever I want and then they wrap it and let me open it on my birthday.



 That's a pretty nice deal. ... Y'know, unless they brain wash you so you forget what you got, so they make sure the gift is a surprise. That'd just be weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a pretty nice deal. ... Y'know, unless they brain wash you so you forget what you got, so they make sure the gift is a surprise. That'd just be weird.



Well, they usually throw in a surprise with it. I do know that I am getting some DVD-Rs for my bday, they probably don't expect me to remember that though. If I'm lucky I'll ge getting either a 1 or 2gb flash drive. My parent's know that I've been eying them for a little over a year now. My 128mb flash drive just isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Jdvn1

My understanding is that you can get those at really low prices too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My understanding is that you can get those at really low prices too.



Yeah, you just have to know where to look and check circulars often for sales.


----------



## Mycanid

Felicitous salutations to all the fellow lads and lasses within the hive this many a day!

ROFL!   

[Sorry, sorry ... in a good mood today.]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Felicitous salutations to all the fellow lads and lasses within the hive this many a day!



   I suppose that would include me.


----------



## Mycanid

Yessiree Bob. You're a lad ... at least I've never met a lass with your name before.  :\  Hmm.

Well, a good morning to you anyway.   

As Gandalf said: "I wish you a good morning, I say it IS a good morning (whether you want it or not), I say it is a good morning AND that it is a morning to be good on!"


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Felicitous salutations to all the fellow lads and lasses within the hive this many a day!
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> [Sorry, sorry ... in a good mood today.]




YUP YUP!   I am just tired.  Worked a hard 86 hours last week and I'm bushed.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Getting to be optimistic is hard work. That is what I will agree with you on.
> 
> I jumped on that train a little over two years ago. I found that once I was on it, it was easy to maintain. There are times when the train slows down and even stops, but you have to want to give each day all you have to offer. Sometimes its hard, but persistence pays off. That is my personal experience.




BAH- HUMBUG!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> YUP YUP!   I am just tired.  Worked a hard 86 hours last week and I'm bushed.




Well my good sir I can relate to you 100%!

I also work VERY long hours ... but the difference between you and I is that I do not have a family I am responsible for.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> One month from your birthday = eleven months after your birthday.





That's what I said!  Happy B-day plus 11 months!   well now B-day + 11months and one day.  But who's counting.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well my good sir I can relate to you 100%!
> 
> I also work VERY long hours ... but the difference between you and I is that I do not have a family I am responsible for.




Aye.  Want one?   I have one to sell...cheap!


----------



## megamania

How goes it?

Hope everything is fine.

Speaking of work- I have about two more minutes then I gotta go.  The factory will be hot tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

No, no. I would make a TERRIBLE father for children and an AWFUL husband for a wife. I kid you not.  :\ 

Hot factory eh? Well ... at least you won't freeze to death. One consolation I suppose.

Everything is going well. I am currently editing the website - new additions, tweaking of old settings, blah, blah, blah. Boring stuff - but it needs to be done!    You know how it is.

I am still thinking about the documentary I saw (few pages back) ... am kinda surprised it made such a big impression on me.

On another note ... I finally caught the stray cat that was beating up my other cats in an animal trap a friend of mine loaned me. Boy, was that cat MAD at being caught. Vicious and feral to the MAX! I drove him WAY far away before letting him loose. The other cats seem quite cheered now, as you can imagine. No serial killer near the food bowls now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How goes it Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

Pretty good sir, pretty good. Can't complain. And if I do, be sure to slap me upside the head for being "nearsighted" in such matters!   Hmph....

How about yourself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Doing all right. IMing with a godd friend in CA.


----------



## Mycanid

Really?  What part of Cali, if I may ask?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really?  What part of Cali, if I may ask?



San Jose

EDIT: whoops, meant Concord


----------



## Mycanid

Oh ... Concord.

[Sigh.]   

What a sad thing.

Terrible to live in a city that has been taken over by the enemy eh?   

  

[Sorry. Sorry. No puns allowed. I know. I know. Lame....]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What city are you in Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

I am in no city whatsoever. It is a teeny, teeny, tiny little ... yeesh it ain't even a town or a village. It's smaller than that. The population is 60. It's name is Platina. The nearest cities, each about 40 miles to the northeast or southeast are Redding and Red Bluff. The latter is about 3 hours north of Sacramento.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am in no city whatsoever. It is a teeny, teeny, tiny little ... yeesh it ain't even a town or a village. It's smaller than that. The population is 60. It's name is Platina. The nearest cities, each about 40 miles to the northeast or southeast are Redding and Red Bluff. The latter is about 3 hours north of Sacramento.



So I take it you are posting via telephone line?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's smaller than that. The population is 60. It's name is Platina.



Is that anywhere near Wine Country?


----------



## Mycanid

Satellite. We are smack dab in the middle of a huge "blacked out" area phone wise. The local carrier is named "Happy Valley" and they only have 3000 subscribers over a HUMONGOUS area. Many of the larger carriers are just not interested to buy them out, take over the area and upgrade all the equipment out here.

For them it just ain't worth the investment ... which I can kinda see why. Not a real big movement of the well-to-do to move out here anytime soon. It is the sticks ... to the max.

No one out here except 'Nam vets, retired blue collar workers, forestry service stations and this strange fungoid individual....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that anywhere near Wine Country?




Not ... even ... close. Wine country is ... lessee ... six hours drive away?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not ... even ... close. Wine country is ... lessee ... six hours drive away?



How does one learn anything w/o asking?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How does one learn anything w/o asking?




Sorry, sorry.  There was no nastiness or mockery intended in the post. I was actually giggling at myself. Heck. FOlks as live in Cali herself have no clue where Platina is. Many don't know of anything north of Sacramento, where Gov. Arnie is, except vague ideas of a Mt. Shasta.

S'about it.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What is it you do for a living Myc?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that anywhere near Wine Country?



 It's Mushroom Country!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sheesh....Platina, CA isn't even in Wikipedia!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's Mushroom Country!



Whas happenin Jaydween?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am in no city whatsoever. It is a teeny, teeny, tiny little ... yeesh it ain't even a town or a village. It's smaller than that. The population is 60. It's name is Platina. The nearest cities, each about 40 miles to the northeast or southeast are Redding and Red Bluff. The latter is about 3 hours north of Sacramento.



 So I guess you know everyone? Have you tried living in a larger area?

I'm from the fourth largest city in the US--I can't imagine living in a community that small!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whas happenin Jaydween?



 Oh, not a lot. I should be doing homework, but... bleh.


----------



## Mycanid

Probably best to say that I'm a sys admin for a small publishing house. I worked in their shipping department for years before being made the "head tech", though, and still go there when needed.

Kinda like it in there. Very calming work ... not like comp stuff at all ... although I like comp stuff too.   

I build the machines, network, databases, backups, etc., etc., etc.

Just as well. I am a lousy proofreader.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sheesh....Platina, CA isn't even in Wikipedia!




See!

ROFL!


----------



## Mycanid

Here is a link to Platina with a sorta map:

http://www.hometownlocator.com/City/Platina-California.cfm


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So I guess you know everyone? Have you tried living in a larger area?
> 
> I'm from the fourth largest city in the US--I can't imagine living in a community that small!



I could. Small and intimate, fresh air, plenty of open space. It'd be heaven to a guy like me. Persoanlly, I love people but hate the city.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is a link to Platina with a sorta map:
> 
> http://www.hometownlocator.com/City/Platina-California.cfm



 Nice weather!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is a link to Platina with a sorta map:
> 
> http://www.hometownlocator.com/City/Platina-California.cfm



MUSHROOM ROAD!!!

I should have known!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I could. Small and intimate, fresh air, plenty of open space. It'd be heaven to a guy like me. Persoanlly, I love people but hate the city.



 I like that sort of stuff, but not _all the time_. I'd eventually get really, really bored.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So I guess you know everyone? Have you tried living in a larger area?
> 
> I'm from the fourth largest city in the US--I can't imagine living in a community that small!




Well ... I can't say I know EVERYONE.

Lessee. I grew up on a farm (closest teeny village is named Rose Hill). Then moved to a small town (named Skaneateles). Then moved to a city (Syracuse). That was all in upstate New York.

Then I moved to California. I lived in San Francisco for about 18 months. In Forestville (near Santa Rosa) for about 3 1/2 years. But much of my time has been here in Platina. I much prefer it here, out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Jdvn1

4WD Road.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I like that sort of stuff, but not _all the time_. I'd eventually get really, really bored.



So long as it got gamers in the area and I have my DVD collection, there is no way I could get bored!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But much of my time has been here in Platina. I much prefer it here, out in the middle of nowhere.



I kind of wish I could see what it looks like--it must have beautiful scenery.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> MUSHROOM ROAD!!!
> 
> I should have known!




Yah. The office is on mushroom road. There are four houses on the road. One is in derelict condition. You go over this nice little stream and ... voila! First place on the right. To the left is a small pasture with this horse walking around. Recent thing. Always looks at me suspicious like.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hm.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 4WD Road.




Totally. We get a lot o' 4 wheelers out here. Lots o' hunters during hunting season too. Big surprise eh?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yah. The office is on mushroom road. There are four houses on the road. One is in derelict condition. You go over this nice little stream and ... voila! First place on the right. To the left is a small pasture with this horse walking around. Recent thing. Always looks at me suspicious like.



In a place like that, the horse _must_ be up to something...


----------



## Jdvn1

It looks really cool!


----------



## Mycanid

The pics are of a monastery that is up above the town. Been here for about 35 to 40 years. They are nice folks. 

They own the press that I do my work for!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Riddle time:

A man gets lost in the wilderness for a year and his only posessions is a calendar. How does he survive?


----------



## Mycanid

I know this one. Something about eating the dates, yes?


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It looks really cool!




It IS a beautiful place.  Nice folks too. The two on the far left of the pic are my "bosses".


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> In a place like that, the horse _must_ be up to something...




That's what I have thought for a few weeks now....


----------



## Mycanid

Kay ... I should step out for a sec. Be back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I know this one. Something about eating the dates, yes?



Yup. By feasting on them.


----------



## Mycanid

Sigh ....     ... thought it would be something like that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The pics are of a monastery that is up above the town. Been here for about 35 to 40 years. They are nice folks.
> 
> They own the press that I do my work for!



 Cool! I like their beards.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup. By feasting on them.



 Ouch. Good riddle.


----------



## Wereserpent

Right now, there is nothing I can't do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Right now, there is nothing I can't do.



 Can you turn my chair into three million dollars?


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Right now, there is nothing I can't do.




Good afternoon Galeros!


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can you turn my chair into three million dollars?




Now why didn't I think of that?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cool! I like their beards.




Yeah ... a lotta them have bigger beards than I do.


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Can you turn my chair into three million dollars?




It already is.  You are just delusional.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now why didn't I think of that?  :\



 Because you value your chair more than I do?


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> It already is.  You are just delusional.



 I think that's what they'll tell me when I try to deposit my chair in at the bank.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... a lotta them have bigger beards than I do.



 I guess being a bit grizzly is a requirement of living in those parts.


----------



## Wereserpent

So, this is where you've chosen for your final resting place.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> So, this is where you've chosen for your final resting place.



 What, EN World?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> I have two thumbs and eight fingers.
> two of these are extended for each book cancelled by WoTC.
> 
> you can guess which fingers.





Didn't know you had two SETS of birds to let fly.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doom! Classic.




According to Mom, sounds like Armageddon going on....


What I get for having the volume up on the laptop.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> For me, that's toward WotC for dropping the Paizo license. Losing out on Core Beliefs sucks.




And I was enjoying reading those too..... Dammit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> NO WAY.
> 
> Aurora is a faint possibility. You or Bront? Hah!  :\




Why not? I got most of my post count from the Hive. 

That and arguing with Rystil about who's character can kick who's ass one time.... And Smurf puns with Crothian.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> FIFY
> You think you have a chance otherwise?




Not especially since he didn't even say adios.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I've played Paintball with William Shatner.  What do you think?
> 
> I also used to be an admin of the Paintball.com Forums.




And he survived?


----------



## Wereserpent

OH NOES!!!  It is the Darth K'Trava Flood!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> OH NOES!!!  It is the Darth K'Trava Flood!





Yup. It's the catching up after Game Day flood....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. It's the catching up after Game Day flood....



Well, good golly miss molly!


----------



## Wereserpent

Things that perplex Galeros: Why do people put ice in soda they get from a fountain dispenser if the soda is already cold?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Things that perplex Galeros: Why do people put ice in soda they get from a fountain dispenser if the soda is already cold?



Because it isn't cold enough. I do get ice in my cup, but only 1/10 of of a cup full.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, EN World?



When I die I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread over the server.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Didn't know you had two SETS of birds to let fly.....



I've got a _*dirty*_ bird I let fly over the weekend. It was reekin' up the place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> According to Mom, sounds like Armageddon going on....
> 
> 
> What I get for having the volume up on the laptop.....



I once was playing MOO2 and had the music turned up pretty good. I had the cat ina frenzy; my mom said to turn it down because the cat was acting like it was the invasion!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I was enjoying reading those too..... Dammit.



The best we can do is hope they live on w/the Digital Initiative, and hope the cost of subscribing is affordable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why not? I got most of my post count from the Hive.
> 
> That and arguing with Rystil about who's character can kick who's ass one time.... And Smurf puns with Crothian.



Ditto. Though I am prolific here in the hive, its not like I don't frequent other forums. And after I get my next shipment from amazon, I'll be starting up my Templated creature a day thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not especially since he didn't even say adios.



He is mysterious that way! I know he is still active, but nearly as much as he used to be!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And he survived?



Unfortunately. I liked him a whole lot better before he got an ego.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Because it isn't cold enough. I do get ice in my cup, but only 1/10 of of a cup full.




To get it colder. But when I'm at work, i don't put ice in it. Then it gets watered down.... But then when it gets warm, it gets flat. Both yicky. 

If the drink machine has just been turned on for the day or there's no ice in the ice bin, then it's not cold at all. And there's times I let the soda run for a few seconds to mix it so I'll get more fizzy cola.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ditto. Though I am prolific here in the hive, its not like I don't frequent other forums. And after I get my next shipment from amazon, I'll be starting up my Templated creature a day thread.




I go to other forums too but not much catch my attention much less where I'll respond to the thread.


----------



## Wereserpent

Fru: That is understandable.

I do not like my soda(or water) too cold.  I think it loses some of its taste it it is really cold.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth: How much soda can a fountain dispenser hold?  How much per brand of soda?  And how much total?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fru: That is understandable.
> 
> I do not like my soda(or water) too cold.  I think it loses some of its taste it it is really cold.



Toatlly agreed. The only problem I have with our fridge is that it takes freaking forever to get the milk cold enough to the point that it is drinkable. It takes 24 hours for the milk to get just right after getting back from grocery shopping!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Darth: How much soda can a fountain dispenser hold?  How much per brand of soda?  And how much total?



Fountain dispensers actually use an 'injection' system. The soda gets shipped in cardboard boxes and special tubes are hooked up to a connector on the bag holding the soda on the inside of the box.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fountain dispensers actually use an 'injection' system. The soda gets shipped in cardboard boxes and special tubes are hooked up to a connector on the bag holding the soda on the inside of the box.




[anal]The soda *syrup* is shipped in the bag in a box.  Stores also recieve seperate tanks of CO2 which is mixed with the syrup in the soda dispenser.[/anal]


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fru: That is understandable.
> 
> I do not like my soda(or water) too cold.  I think it loses some of its taste it it is really cold.



 I don't like mine watered down.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> [anal]The soda *syrup* is shipped in the bag in a box.  Stores also recieve seperate tanks of CO2 which is mixed with the syrup in the soda dispenser.[/anal]



 Working in a restaurant taught me that much. Those boxes suck.


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Working in a restaurant taught me that much. Those boxes suck.




They don't suck.

They weigh too damn much.

"Ow, my back!  Cleric!"


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> They don't suck.
> 
> They weigh too damn much.
> 
> "Ow, my back!  Cleric!"



 That's _why_ they suck!


----------



## Heckler

I'll have you know that I weigh too damn much. 

Are you saying that _I_ suck, hmmmm?


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'll have you know that I weigh too damn much.
> 
> Are you saying that _I_ suck, hmmmm?



 You'd suck only if I were required to carry you on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ditto. Though I am prolific here in the hive, its not like I don't frequent other forums. And after I get my next shipment from amazon, I'll be starting up my Templated creature a day thread.




Sounds neat.  Will you use the same base creature each time or mix it up?

Just asking cause I kinda have done this already for my own use.


----------



## megamania

How goes it here?  Fountain soda is the topic of the day?   Don't drink it if I can help it.  They NEVER get the mix right.


----------



## megamania

This is something I did with a Minotaur.  First I "built " it up a bit with classes in fighter then I templated it to death with different mixes.

As you can guess, I like Minotaurs.

MINOTAUR		INIT+0    SP30   AC14   (FT**  TO14 ) AL CE  CR4   HD6d8+12 (39) 
Large Monsterous Humanoid	SAVES  F+6  R+5  W+5      S19  D10  C15  I07  W10  C08
ATTACKS / DAM		Great axe +9 melee  3d6+6 damage  OR  Gore with horns  +9 melee 1d8+4
FULL ROUND			Great Axe +9/+4  3d6+6  AND Gore +4 melee 1d8+4
ARMOR			14(-1sz +5 nat   )
SPEC ATT			Powerful Charge-  4d6+6
SPEC QUA			Darkvision 60ft  Natural Cunning, Scent
FACE / REACH			10x10 / 10ft
SKILLS				 Intim+2   List+7  Search+2  Spot +7 
FEATS				Great Fort,  Pow Att, Track
TREASURE			standard
LANGUAGE			Giant
BOOK / PAGE			MM3.5  page 188
NOTES 3.5			POWERFUL CHARGE (EX)  +9 to hit with 4d6+6 damage
NATURAL CUNNING (EX)  Immune to Maze spell,  Never become Lost, Never caught Flat-Footed


MINOTAUR		INIT+0    SP30   AC14   (FT**  TO14 ) AL CE  CR8   HD4d10+6d8+20 (64) 
Large Monsterous Humanoid Fit 4	SAVES  F+10  R+6  W+6      S20  D10  C15  I07  W10  C08
ATTACKS / DAM		Great axe +15 melee  3d6+9 damage  OR  Gore with horns  +14 melee 1d8+5
FULL ROUND			Great Axe +15/+10  3d6+9  AND Gore +9 melee 1d8+5
ARMOR			14(-1sz +5 nat   )
SPEC ATT			Powerful Charge-  4d6+8
SPEC QUA			Darkvision 60ft  Natural Cunning, Scent
FACE / REACH			10x10 / 10ft
SKILLS				 Intim+2   List+7 Know: Dung +1,  Search+5  Spot +7 
FEATS				Cleave, Great Fort,  Pow Att, Track, Weapon Focus: Great Axe, 
Weapon Spec: Great Axe
TREASURE			standard
LANGUAGE			Giant
BOOK / PAGE			MM3.5  page 188
NOTES 3.5			POWERFUL CHARGE (EX)  +14 to hit with 4d6+8 damage
NATURAL CUNNING (EX)  Immune to Maze spell,  Never become Lost, Never caught Flat-Footed


MINOTAUR		INIT+0    SP30   AC14   (FT**  TO14 ) AL CE  CR9   HD4d10+6d8+50 (94) 
Large Monsterous Humanoid Fit 4	SAVES  F+10  R+6  W+6      S26  D10  C21  I07  W10  C08
Lolth-Touched Creature
ATTACKS / DAM		Great axe +13 melee  3d6+13 damage  OR  Gore with horns  +17 melee 1d8+9
FULL ROUND			Great Axe +18/+13  3d6+13  AND Gore +12 melee 1d8+9
ARMOR			14(-1sz +5 nat   )
SPEC ATT			Powerful Charge-  4d6+11
SPEC QUA			Darkvision 60ft  
Natural Cunning, 
Scent
Fearless (EX): Immune to Fear spells/spell effects
FACE / REACH			10x10 / 10ft
SKILLS				 Hide +4  Intim+2   List+7 Know: Dung +1, M Sil +4,  Search+5  Spot +7 
FEATS				Cleave, Great Fort,  Pow Att, Track, Weapon Focus: Great Axe, 
Weapon Spec: Great Axe
TREASURE			standard
LANGUAGE			Giant
BOOK / PAGE			MM3.5  page 188 Lolth-Touched MMIV 93
NOTES 3.5			POWERFUL CHARGE (EX)  +14 to hit with 4d6+8 damage
NATURAL CUNNING (EX)  Immune to Maze spell,  Never become Lost, Never caught Flat-Footed


MINOTAUR ½ TROLL		INIT+0    SP30   AC20   (FT14  TO15 ) AL CE  CR11   HD4d10+6d8+80 (124) 
Large Giant Fit 4			SAVES  F+13  R+7  W+6      S32  D12  C27  I05  W10  C06
Lolth-Touched Creature
ATTACKS / DAM		Great axe +16 melee  3d6+16 damage  
OR  Gore with horns  +20 melee 1d8+12
FULL ROUND			Great Axe +21/+16  3d6+16  
AND Gore +15 melee 1d8+12
AND BITE +15 melee 1d8+12
ARMOR			18(-1sz +9 nat   )
SPEC ATT			Powerful Charge-  4d6+17
				Rend (EX):  2 successful Claw Attacks = 2d6+ 1 ½ STR Rending Damage 
SPEC QUA			Darkvision 60ft  
Natural Cunning, 
Scent
Fearless (EX): Immune to Fear spells/spell effects
Fast Healing (EX): 5 points are healed per round
FACE / REACH			10x10 / 10ft
SKILLS				 Hide +5  Intim+1   List+6  Know: Dung +0, M Sil +5,  Search+4  Spot +7 
FEATS				Cleave, Great Fort,  Pow Att, Track, Weapon Focus: Great Axe, 
Weapon Spec: Great Axe
TREASURE			standard
LANGUAGE			Giant
BOOK / PAGE			MM3.5  page 188 Lolth-Touched MMIV 93  ½ Troll FF 92
NOTES 3.5			POWERFUL CHARGE (EX)  +14 to hit with 4d6+8 damage
NATURAL CUNNING (EX)  Immune to Maze spell,  Never become Lost, Never caught Flat-Footed


MINOTAUR ½ TROLL ½ FIEND	INIT+0    SP30/ Fly 30 Ave   AC21 (FT15  TO15 ) AL CE  CR13   HD4d10+6d8+70 (134) 
Large Outsider (Native) Fit 4	SAVES  F+13  R+9  W+6      S36  D16  C29  I09  W10  C08
Lolth-Touched Creature
ATTACKS / DAM		Great axe +25 melee  3d6+20 damage  
OR  Gore with horns  +22 melee 1d8+14
FULL ROUND			Great Axe +25/+20  3d6+20  
AND Gore +17 melee 1d8+14
AND BITE +17 melee 1d8+14
ARMOR			20(-1sz +1 Dex +10 nat   )
SPEC ATT			Powerful Charge-  +37 melee 4d6+17
				Rend (EX):  2 successful Claw Attacks = 2d6+ 1 ½ STR Rending Damage 
				Smit Good (SU): 1/day     +10 damage
				Spell-Like Abilities (SU):  6+ Sp Level
					Darkness 3/day
					Desecrate
					Unholy Blight
					Poison 3/day
					Contagion
SPEC QUA			Darkvision 60ft  
Natural Cunning, 
Scent
Fearless (EX): Immune to Fear spells/spell effects
Fast Healing (EX): 5 points are healed per round
Immune: Poison
DR: 5 / Magic
Resistance: 10 to Acid, Cold, Elec and Fire
Spell Resistance (SU): 20
FACE / REACH			10x10 / 10ft
SKILLS				 Hide +7  Intim+3   List+8  Know: Dung +2, M Sil +7,  Search+6  Spot +7 
FEATS				Cleave, Great Fort,  Pow Att, Track, Weapon Focus: Great Axe, 
Weapon Spec: Great Axe
TREASURE			standard  5,800-   Great Axe +2
LANGUAGE			Giant
BOOK / PAGE			MM3.5  page 188 Lolth-Touched MMIV 93  ½ Troll FF 92 
½ Fiend MM3.5 147
NOTES 3.5			POWERFUL CHARGE (EX)  +14 to hit with 4d6+8 damage
NATURAL CUNNING (EX)  Immune to Maze spell,  Never become Lost, Never caught Flat-Footed


MINOTAUR GHOST		INIT+0    SP Fly 30   AC14/11   (FT**  TO14 ) AL CE  CR10   HD10d12 (64) 
Large Undead Monsterous Humanoid Fit 4 (Incorp)	
SAVES  F+10  R+6  W+6      S20  D10  C—(15)  I07  W10  C08
ATTACKS / DAM		Great axe +15 melee  3d6+9 damage  OR  Gore with horns  +14 melee 1d8+5
FULL ROUND			Great Axe +15/+10  3d6+9  AND Gore +9 melee 1d8+5
ARMOR			10 (-1 sz +1 ghost)      battle in ethereal  14(-1sz +5 nat   )
SPEC ATT			Powerful Charge-  4d6+8
CORRUPTING GAZE (SU):  30ft range  FORT DC 14  
2d10 damage and –1d4 CHA
MANIFESTATION (SU):  Immune to anything as it “lives” in Ethereal Plane.
	Flip side- must manifest to affect the Prime Material Plane.
Even then 50% of missing
SPEC QUA			REJUVENATION (SU):  Restore self in 2d4 days    
Regen in 2d4 days 1d20+5	  DC = 16
				TURN RESIST:  +4		
Darkvision 60ft  Natural Cunning, Scent
FACE / REACH			10x10 / 10ft
SKILLS				Hide +8,  Intim+2   List+15,  Know: Dung +1,  Search+13  Spot +15 
FEATS				Cleave, Great Fort,  Pow Att, Track, Weapon Focus: Great Axe, 
Weapon Spec: Great Axe
TREASURE			standard
LANGUAGE			Giant
BOOK / PAGE			MM3.5  page 188
NOTES 3.5			POWERFUL CHARGE (EX)  +14 to hit with 4d6+8 damage
NATURAL CUNNING (EX)  Immune to Maze spell,  Never become Lost, Never caught Flat-Footed


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it here?  Fountain soda is the topic of the day?   Don't drink it if I can help it.  They NEVER get the mix right.



 I mix Sprite in with my coke for a "coke with a twist."

It better covers up bad syrup/co2 combinations, I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds neat.  Will you use the same base creature each time or mix it up?
> 
> Just asking cause I kinda have done this already for my own use.



I'll definetely be mixing it up. I'll mostly use SRD creatures though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I mix Sprite in with my coke for a "coke with a twist."



Thats got me thinking of suicides, a little bit of every available soda a rest stop has to offer in the same cup.   

I can't remember the last time I had one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> They don't suck.
> 
> They weigh too damn much.
> 
> "Ow, my back!  Cleric!"




Damn straight. I don't bother with them as everytime I've lifted one, my back's hurt for awhile. I'd like to avoid the back problems that plague several family members. 

If there was a cleric around, I'd have him/her heal my sore knee.... it drives me nuts, hurting when I bend it... especially while sitting down.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it here?  Fountain soda is the topic of the day?   Don't drink it if I can help it.  They NEVER get the mix right.




Which means that it needs to be calibrated. Even so, there's descrepencies in flavor from one machine to another.....


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which means that it needs to be calibrated. Even so, there's descrepencies in flavor from one machine to another.....




Yup.  I think when they get it right it tastes better than from a can or bottle.


----------



## Mycanid

Goooooooood morning, good MORning!
It's great to stay up late!
Good morning, good MORning...
to you!

[takes another slug of the nasty, nasty coffee he has been drinking]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Popping in to say Good Morning and Goodbye. I'll be in Flagstaff until Thursday afternoon, so thats when I'll check back in.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Popping in to say Good Morning and Goodbye. I'll be in Flagstaff until Thursday afternoon, so thats when I'll check back in.




c'est la vie.  Adios Fru! Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess being a bit grizzly is a requirement of living in those parts.




It helps ... only place it really becomes inconvenient is when you are eating soup or something that gets trapped in the mustache.  Blech.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Because you value your chair more than I do?




Hah! ... Not.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Things that perplex Galeros: Why do people put ice in soda they get from a fountain dispenser if the soda is already cold?




Maybe to keep the soda cold longer?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If there was a cleric around, I'd have him/her heal my sore knee.... it drives me nuts, hurting when I bend it... especially while sitting down.




Well THAT'S a drag.   

Acquaintance o' mine just had surgery on BOTH of her knees. She was done in 90 minutes and both were perfectly fixed!   

Sometimes it is simply amazing what modern surgery can accomplish....


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I go to other forums too but not much catch my attention much less where I'll respond to the thread.




Yeah. I browse lots o' places. Most often software/computers. Occasionally Media. I like to look in on the Playing the game and story hour threads every once in a while too ... especially if i know someone who is playing, judging a particulat thread. Other than that the rpg threads are the main place ... general more than the others ... although i will stick my nose in there from time to time.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> They don't suck.
> 
> They weigh too damn much.
> 
> "Ow, my back!  Cleric!"




How about a fungus with this LOVELY little potion here that will cure ALL you ills?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How about a fungus with this LOVELY little potion here that will cure ALL you ills?



it'll also turn you into a shroom!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> it'll also turn you into a shroom!




Hmm ... how'd you guess that?   

Wait a minute!

Have you been in my private study and looking at my alchemical log when I have been here at work?


----------



## Mycanid

Fru must be in flagstaff now.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... how'd you guess that?
> 
> Wait a minute!
> 
> Have you been in my private study and looking at my alchemical log when I have been here at work?



No, I remember it from my 1st and 2nd Edition days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fru must be in flagstaff now.  :\



No, not yet. I'll prolly be taking off in 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... good memory.

Hey ... wait a minute. When did you visit upstate NY in your 1 and 2e days?   

OTOH ... how are you today Fru?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, not yet. I'll prolly be taking off in 10 minutes or so.




Hmm ... either wirelessly surfing with a laptop or else at a iNet phone terminal?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow ... good memory.



Thanks.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... wait a minute. When did you visit upstate NY in your 1 and 2e days?



Spring break......92, 93 or 94...can't remember it all that well




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> OTOH ... how are you today Fru?



I'm doing great thanks. I've got to take off now, so I'll talk to you on Thursday!


----------



## Mycanid

Adios!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid sure is a fungi!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Popping in to say Good Morning and Goodbye. I'll be in Flagstaff until Thursday afternoon, so thats when I'll check back in.




Have fun!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well THAT'S a drag.
> 
> Acquaintance o' mine just had surgery on BOTH of her knees. She was done in 90 minutes and both were perfectly fixed!
> 
> Sometimes it is simply amazing what modern surgery can accomplish....




I'm fearing that route. It's worse when I've been standing on it.... brick floor and all.... The stiffer brace only makes it worse as I end up favoring it more. I hope it clears up by Dragoncon... as I'll do alot of walking around plus the drive down there.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> it'll also turn you into a shroom!




That's probably how HE became a shroom.... the potion was sold to him by a hooded figure, promising the same thing.....


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well THAT'S a drag.
> 
> Acquaintance o' mine just had surgery on BOTH of her knees. She was done in 90 minutes and both were perfectly fixed!
> 
> Sometimes it is simply amazing what modern surgery can accomplish....





heh.... I may have had something to do with that.  We (Mack Molding) mold and build knee replacement parts.   small world.


----------



## Mycanid

Good afternoon hivers.


----------



## Mycanid

WOW!    A whole day without a post from anyone else!

Hmm ... wonder what is going on.


----------



## Mycanid

Any other hivers out there?   

Hel - LOOOO!!!


----------



## Mycanid

kree-deep. kree-deep. kree-deep. kree-deep.





Boy....   

Nobody out there but the crickets....


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... guess I'll be signing off for the day.

Hey! Crickets! Come on, guys! No one home today!


----------



## Mycanid

Oh yes.

auRORa!

2,200 posts! I'm a'gettin closer!

Muwahahaha....


----------



## Mycanid

Now where did I put that flumph?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good afternoon hivers.



Wus up, mate?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WOW!    A whole day without a post from anyone else!
> 
> Hmm ... wonder what is going on.



I've been in Flagstaff with my father, it seriously hindered my posting rate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Any other hivers out there?
> 
> Hel - LOOOO!!!



I'm here!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> kree-deep. kree-deep. kree-deep. kree-deep.
> 
> Boy....
> 
> Nobody out there but the crickets....



I like the noise crickets make, but dislike the flying type!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes.
> 
> auRORa!
> 
> 2,200 posts! I'm a'gettin closer!
> 
> Muwahahaha....



Uhoh, looks like somebody is going to have to eat their own head!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now where did I put that flumph?  :\



Is it possible you left it in the lab next to to that potion of shroomination?


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like the noise crickets make, but dislike the flying type!





crickets vs... locusts?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm here!





no you are not.   Maybe at 8:22 EST you were but not now at after 1:30am EST.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been in Flagstaff with my father, it seriously hindered my poting rate.





I have it when I can't use the pot.   get all crampy and sore.....


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Any other hivers out there?
> 
> Hel - LOOOO!!!





wrong time of day for me I'm afraid.  Especually since I'm doing OT again also.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WOW!    A whole day without a post from anyone else!
> 
> Hmm ... wonder what is going on.





one of several things.....

WWIII     

The Klingons are attacking   :\ 

Bush has been empeached    

or Dragon and Dungeon magazines have been cancelled thus POing a lot of people.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WOW!    A whole day without a post from anyone else!
> 
> Hmm ... wonder what is going on.





posted at 12:03 am.   you LIE!


or do I count as nothing.....sniff sniff.....


----------



## megamania

I was hoping to stir up some activity but it appears I am indeed alone......  no crickets even.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo Hive.



Morning!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> crickets vs... locusts?



Crickets. We had plenty of them here years ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> no you are not.   Maybe at 8:22 EST you were but not now at after 1:30am EST.



I had to go to bed at some point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have it when I can't use the pot.   get all crampy and sore.....



Meant to say posting rate. Post has been fixed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> wrong time of day for me I'm afraid.  Especually since I'm doing OT again also.



You have trouble sleeping, or do you just get home from work really late? What time do you get off from your second job?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> one of several things.....
> 
> WWIII
> 
> The Klingons are attacking   :\
> 
> Bush has been empeached
> 
> or Dragon and Dungeon magazines have been cancelled thus POing a lot of people.



Most likely the latter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> posted at 12:03 am.   you LIE!
> 
> or do I count as nothing.....sniff sniff.....



You forgot about time zone differences.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I was hoping to stir up some activity but it appears I am indeed alone......  no crickets even.......



Well, you got me stirred up, but now you are gone.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, you got me stirred up, but now you are gone.





sorry


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> sorry



You're here! Yipee!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You forgot about time zone differences.





I thought the times given for a post were given in the time WE set... for me EST.  So you post at 5pm but I would see a later time......    :\


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're here! Yipee!





monkey dance!


How goes it Fru?   As always- I am between job one and two.  I just returned from the book store.  Picked up a copy of Marvel Comic's CIVIL WAR.  Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I thought the times given for a post were given in the time WE set... for me EST.  So you post at 5pm but I would see a later time......    :\



Exactly, or earlier in my case.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> monkey dance!
> 
> 
> How goes it Fru?   As always- I am between job one and two.  I just returned from the book store.  Picked up a copy of Marvel Comic's CIVIL WAR.  Looking forward to reading it.



<joins Mega in Monkey Dance>

I'm doing good. Haven't bought a comic in a bout a year....maybe more. The last one I bought was Dark Empire II.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Most likely the latter.




yup.   I am somewhat unhappy with it.  With the speed and ability I have with my computer there is absolutely no way I can do it.  And at 20 dollars a MONTH for Pathfinder, I don't see that happening either.


Crikey.....  Comicbooks go to 3.99 each, Dungeon and Dragon is cancelled.... I won't be able to afford anything shortly.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Crikey.....  Comicbooks go to 3.99 each, Dungeon and Dragon is cancelled.... I won't be able to afford anything shortly.....



It certainly is a bugger, isn't it. I hate inflation.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> <joins Mega in Monkey Dance>
> 
> I'm doing good. Haven't bought a comic in a bout a year....maybe more. .





Marvel comics has either redefined comicbooks or shot themselves in the foot (like the DI project in some ways).

Civil War is about how novice superheroes accidently destroy an entire town including the deaths of every kid at an elementary school.  Because of this, ALL heroes must register with the government.  Many thought of it as an invasion of their civil rights and/or a form of the Draft and said no.   So its Government sponcered heroes vs "rebels".

Iron man vs Captain America.  Thus how Cap died.  Everyone knows Peter Parker is really Spider-man, Reed and Sue Richards seperated / divorced and other stuff.


Major storyline with farreaching effects.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It certainly is a bugger, isn't it. I hate inflation.





December  2.99

Febuary 3.99


that is a hella lot of inflation.


----------



## megamania

Anything more about your Template page?  I am intrigued.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Anything more about your Template page?  I am intrigued.



You'll have to wait till May, along with everyone else. As soon as it rolls around I'll be putting in my order for Green Ronin's Advacned Bestiary and Goddman's Deluxe Book of Templates w/Amazon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> December  2.99
> 
> Febuary 3.99
> 
> that is a hella lot of inflation.



Damn straight. It pisses me off to no end.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'll have to wait till May, along with everyone else. As soon as it rolls around I'll be putting in my order for Green Ronin's Advacned Bestiary and Goddman's Deluxe Book of Templates w/Amazon.





ooooooooo..... You will have to tell us how good the books are.   I love using templates.


----------



## megamania

Time for work.   Catch cha' latta'


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ooooooooo..... You will have to tell us how good the books are.   I love using templates.



I'll see what I can do about getting these two products reviewed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm heading out. I've got chores I need to do, then I need to get ready to go out with my family to see Fractured. I'll be back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm back, let the hiving commence.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WOW!    A whole day without a post from anyone else!
> 
> Hmm ... wonder what is going on.




My cable modem was acting up so it had to go into time out. 


Overnight.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> no you are not.   Maybe at 8:22 EST you were but not now at after 1:30am EST.




At the latter time, I was sleeping. Had to work today. And tomorrow. And Sunday.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I have it when I can't use the pot.   get all crampy and sore.....





TMI


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> one of several things.....
> 
> WWIII
> 
> The Klingons are attacking   :\
> 
> Bush has been empeached
> 
> or Dragon and Dungeon magazines have been cancelled thus POing a lot of people.





If the Klingons are attacking, then they didn't send me a memo.


Am disgruntled at the cancellation of Dragon magazine.


Some would welcome the impeachment of Bush. Honestly, I don't. Only thing I'd like is for him to wrap up this now nonsensical war he's got going on. I think, IMO, we've lost our original objective over there.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> My cable modem was acting up so it had to go into time out.
> 
> Overnight.



Well that certainly bites.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> At the latter time, I was sleeping. Had to work today. And tomorrow. And Sunday.



Wow, busy weekend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> December  2.99
> 
> Febuary 3.99
> 
> 
> that is a hella lot of inflation.




One of the main reason I got out of comics. That and my local comic shop closing. Last comics I got was at last year's Heroes Con in Charlotte from a dealer selling a bunch for 50 cents each. 

I'd also gotten issues of the Civil War series but haven't read them. Yet.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, busy weekend.




Yup. And a game tomorrow night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If the Klingons are attacking, then they didn't send me a memo.



They don't send memos, it isn't the warriors way.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Am disgruntled at the cancellation of Dragon magazine.



I don't think there are many subscribers that aren't!   




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Some would welcome the impeachment of Bush. Honestly, I don't. Only thing I'd like is for him to wrap up this now nonsensical war he's got going on. I think, IMO, we've lost our original objective over there.....



Quite honestly, I'm not sure what to think of the guy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. And a game tomorrow night.



Action packed!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They don't send memos, it isn't the warriors way.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there are many subscribers that aren't!
> 
> 
> 
> Quite honestly, I'm not sure what to think of the guy.




1. How else to get more warriors to aid in the assault?

2. Some moreso than others. I'm not a raving loony like some are...   

3. He's screwed up and is trying desperately to unscrew it? And, as someone said, trying to finish what Daddy Bush started? 

Frankly, I think Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson can go screw each other for all I care about their vitriolic comments that does NOTHING for aiding race relations!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Action packed!




We hope. Maybe we'll actually get to kill a villian without him "beaming out" at the last possible moment..... That was annoying. We're trying to conclude a long running campaign that we were told it could end anytime, based on what we did.... But it seems we can't do anything and don't know what to do next. It's gotten more frustrating than it should be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> .....It's gotten more frustrating than it should be.



Been there. Hope it gets resolved.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> We are all crazy.   Some just are better at hiding it.



So true, and some are crazier than others!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Been there. Hope it gets resolved.




Yeah. I think some are gonna have a chat with the DM about it. 

They did with another DM who had this major railroading prob and also over the issue of who was closer to their god, a cleric or a paladin. Case in point, my paladin of Tyr got docked XP for not doing battle cries to her god in a fight...  :\ If he was gonna follow that logic, then my cleric in a different game of his should've been docked....  in that game, she got called on for not following a part of her doctrine. A piece that *I* didn't notice but he should've given me a religion or wisdom check on that one.... for the character woulda known.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One of the main reason I got out of comics. That and my local comic shop closing. Last comics I got was at last year's Heroes Con in Charlotte from a dealer selling a bunch for 50 cents each.
> 
> I'd also gotten issues of the Civil War series but haven't read them. Yet.




I am enjoying the TPB.


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.  Appears everyone left at about 10:15......   buggers.


----------



## Pielorinho

*Moderator's Notes*:

Hmm.  I should probably read through the thread to see if these latest political comments are in some sort of context I should understand before moderating the reported post.

[Checks the page number]

[does a double-take]

Screw that!  Guys, ixnay on the oliticalpay antingray, okay?

Ielorinhopay


----------



## megamania

sorry.  I didn't say it to be political.  my bad.


----------



## Bront

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *Moderator's Notes*:
> 
> Hmm.  I should probably read through the thread to see if these latest political comments are in some sort of context I should understand before moderating the reported post.
> 
> [Checks the page number]
> 
> [does a double-take]
> 
> Screw that!  Guys, ixnay on the oliticalpay antingray, okay?
> 
> Ielorinhopay



Oh come on... that's a cop out!


----------



## Pielorinho

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh come on... that's a cop out!



I'll cop to that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I'll cop to that.



Says ielorinhopay.


----------



## Mycanid

Good afternoon folks.  Had some activity while I was out and about, eh? Good.


----------



## megamania

I was a baaaaaaad boy and made made referrence to something I should not have.  Wrist being slapped, I am now ready to talk about something else.

However, it appears everyone is gone again.  Why is it I am the only one with no life?


----------



## megamania

What to do with my gaming group?

The group is on their way to a planar study lab of huge size created by the giants of Eberron.  It was shut down but not destroyed at the end of their little hussle with the Dream Realm.

Now, followers of that realm are looking to open it up but many of the portals there have opened on their own over the 10,000+ years of floating in the clouds above the mountains of Xen'drik.

However......  I am not ready for the group to go there yet so I need to delay them.

They have ticked off Dragons (The Chamber especially), Emerald Claw and a few others.  What should I hit them with to slow them down?  They are 15-16th level.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I was a baaaaaaad boy and made made referrence to something I should not have.  Wrist being slapped, I am now ready to talk about something else.
> 
> However, it appears everyone is gone again.  Why is it I am the only one with no life?




Fear not Mega ... the mushroom is here!

And ... now he is new and improved? Drinking kombucha once again! Hooray!

What is kombucha? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kombucha Muwahahaha....


----------



## Mycanid

Btw ... THIS is what was in the potion bottle I offered not long back.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay folks ... I will see y'all later on


----------



## Heckler

Dragons, you say?  Do you have access to Dragon Magic?

I'm not familiar with the Chamber, but DM has some PrCs and organizations that work for/with dragons.  They could put a strike force together and go teach those pesky PCs a lesson.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good afternoon folks.  Had some activity while I was out and about, eh? Good.



Whats happening Myc?


----------



## Aurora

Hmmmm too much talking has happenned since I was last here. Can someone sum up? 

What is everyone doing this weekend? I took a nap, and it was everything I thought it could be. Heh. Oh and I went to the Bookery and I got a new fig (no JDVN, not the fruit  ) to paint and 2 boxes of the undead minis. I got some pretty cool ones. Of course, Mega prolly already has 5 of each fig I got, but that's okay. 

I have been a cleaning fool of late and haven't been on the internet except for maybe 10 min total the last few days. Even now, I think I am gonna go work on laundry. 

Be back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

She's back!!! Woohoo!

Welcome back Auruora!

I take it you got my email?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is everyone doing this weekend? I took a nap, and it was everything I thought it could be. Heh. Oh and I went to the Bookery and I got a new fig (no JDVN, not the fruit  ) to paint and 2 boxes of the undead minis. I got some pretty cool ones. Of course, Mega prolly already has 5 of each fig I got, but that's okay.



My weekend is shaping up to be very dreary so far. I'm looking forward to watching Lake Placid 2 tonight.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson~ I think that the Falcons should have picked up Brady Quinn. Vick is just trouble if you ask me. Now he is a Brown. :\ I can't believe he went 22nd.

I would have taken him on first pick.  

WHAT?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She's back!!! Woohoo!
> 
> Welcome back Auruora!
> 
> I take it you got my email?



Yes I did. Thanks Fru


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My weekend is shaping up to be very dreary so far. I'm looking forward to watching Lake Placid 2 tonight.



Wait! Lake Placid 2. Shut up. They did not make a 2nd one!!! BAHAHAHA I loved the first one. Betty White cussing just kicked my butt man. That and I love Oliver Platt. Did the whole cast come back?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wait! Lake Placid 2. Shut up. They did not make a 2nd one!!! BAHAHAHA I loved the first one. Betty White cussing just kicked my butt man. That and I love Oliver Platt. Did the whole cast come back?



Unfortuantely, none of the original cast is in this as far as I know, from checking the IMDB page.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unfortuantely, none of the original cast is in this as far as I know, from checking the IMDB page.



 That stinks. That movie cracks me up. Let me know what you think of the 2nd one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson~ I think that the Falcons should have picked up Brady Quinn. Vick is just trouble if you ask me. Now he is a Brown. :\ I can't believe he went 22nd.
> 
> I would have taken him on first pick.
> 
> WHAT?



I missed the draft. I need to check things out. Good to see you on again. Missed you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That stinks. That movie cracks me up. Let me know what you think of the 2nd one.



Will do.


----------



## Aurora

We tried watching Talladega Nights last night, but coudn't get through it. I don't think we were in the mood for stupid. LOL I do like Will Ferrell though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> We tried watching Talladega Nights last night, but coudn't get through it. I don't think we were in the mood for stupid. LOL I do like Will Ferrell though.



That movie cracks me up to no end. I've watched it twice since I received it in December. I love Will Ferrel. However, Blades of Glory just looks so gay, and I don't want to be caught seeing it in the thater. I'll wait until it comes out on the premium channels to watch it.


----------



## Aurora

I was checking out what movies are in the theatre right now and Perfect Stranger got only a half of a star and rotten tomatoes rated it only 10%.    Poor Bruce. Dshai says it is because of Halle Berry (think Catwoman). LOL


----------



## Aeson

Fru sent you an email? I'm jealous.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was checking out what movies are in the theatre right now and Perfect Stranger got only a half of a star and rotten tomatoes rated it only 10%.    Poor Bruce. Dshai says it is because of Halle Berry (think Catwoman). LOL



I got to see Fracture yesterday with my parents and uncle. It was a great movie, a real mindbender. My mom and I have plans to see Disturbia some time next week. Iam stoked about it, because I am a big Shia LaBeouf fan.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru sent you an email? I'm jealous.



He can send you one too.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I got to see Fracture yesterday with my parents and uncle. It was a great movie, a real mindbender. My mom and I have plans to see Disturbia some time next week. Iam stoked about it, because I am a big Shia LaBeouf fan.



Fracture does look really good. Rotten Tomatoes rated it pretty high. Supposedly the new movie from the "Shawn of the Dead" guys is pretty darn funny. I'll wait for that to come out on DVD though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He can send you one too.



That would be wonderful.


----------



## Aeson

i haven't seen many movies lately. I need to.


----------



## Aurora

I am hungry. I had chinese for dinner. It never keeps me full long. Good thing we had a ton of leftovers.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am hungry. I had chinese for dinner. It never keeps me full long. Good thing we had a ton of leftovers.



I just had some apple pie.


----------



## Aurora

I am gonna go eat some sugar donuts and play Atari. That's right. We got an Atari with like 10+ games at a garage sale today for $10. Even included the console box and the joystick bases. Aaaahhhhh yeah.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna go eat some sugar donuts and play Atari. That's right. We got an Atari with like 10+ games at a garage sale today for $10. Even included the console box and the joystick bases. Aaaahhhhh yeah.



So this means you're leaving us to go play a 30 year old video game?


----------



## Aeson

You need to at least get that 2500th post.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson~ I think that the Falcons should have picked up Brady Quinn. Vick is just trouble if you ask me. Now he is a Brown. :\ I can't believe he went 22nd.
> 
> I would have taken him on first pick.
> 
> WHAT?



Some Draft Guru on CBS Sportsline said that in almost every draft pick before 22.  It was annoying.  "They needed a RB, but I still would have taken Brady Quinn" 

Seriously, I think the #1 and 2 picks were the right ones, though I think Detroit should have traded down instead.  I doubted it would happen, but I had kind of hoped the Bears could have swaped #1s and traded Lance Briggs to get the #2 pick and Calvin Johnson.  I'll live with Greg Olson at #31 though.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> i haven't seen many movies lately. I need to.



Same here.  I'm thinking about making plans for Spidy 3 though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Same here.  I'm thinking about making plans for Spidy 3 though.



I've already reserved tickets for May 5th.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So this means you're leaving us to go play a 30 year old video game?



Whats wrong with that? I've been playing Master of Orion 2 since 97 and recently played Paperboy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need to at least get that 2500th post.



She'll get it when the time is ripe.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've already reserved tickets for May 5th.



I'm probably more likely to catch a matine on the 6th, depends on if I can talk the wife and stepdaughter into it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna go eat some sugar donuts and play Atari. That's right. We got an Atari with like 10+ games at a garage sale today for $10. Even included the console box and the joystick bases. Aaaahhhhh yeah.



I still have my Colecovision.   

Haven't played it in a while though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm probably more likely to catch a matine on the 6th, depends on if I can talk the wife and stepdaughter into it.



Better talk to them soon. Them tickets are selling lot hotcakes.

I should also point out theat our tickets are reserved for our local AMC/IMAX. Spidey 3 on the IMAX!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need to at least get that 2500th post.



Done


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Done



sneaked back in. Atari sucked as much as you remember didn't it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Done



The ripe moment!


----------



## Dog Moon

So have I missed much while I've been gone?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So have I missed much while I've been gone?



We've infected another thread. You have to come join us. I've missed a lot as well. I haven't even tried to catch up. It was like 8 pages since I posted anything.


----------



## Heckler

Not much.  Though Aurora ditched us to go play Atari.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not much.  Though Aurora ditched us to go play Atari.




Atari?  Sounds like fun.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We've infected another thread. You have to come join us. I've missed a lot as well. I haven't even tried to catch up. It was like 8 pages since I posted anything.




Which thread?  I wanna join in.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Which thread?  I wanna join in.



Please Delete. It's the  name of the thread. I'm not telling you to delete something.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not much.  Though Aurora ditched us to go play Atari.



Who is Atari and does her husband know she's playing him?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who is Atari and does her husband know she's playing him?




Hopefully he's off updating his story hour.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Which thread?  I wanna join in.




I think we can infect "Now I Know I Am Getting Old" as well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I think we can infect "Now I Know I Am Getting Old" as well.




Hey, I need links!

*waits and hopes that someone less lazy will provide the links for him*


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I need links!
> 
> *waits and hopes that someone less lazy will provide the links for him*



Please Delete

getting old


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Please Delete
> 
> getting old



You lazy bum!    


 :


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Please Delete
> 
> getting old




Woohoo!  Laziness has a power all of its own.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Which thread?  I wanna join in.




you found it while I was checking on it.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So have I missed much while I've been gone?




maybe a page of me announcing that I came, I read and that I'm leaving.

Fru, Aeson and the Mushroom were around for a page.   Quiet.  The hive seemed to be dead for a few days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> maybe a page of me announcing that I came, I read and that I'm leaving.
> 
> Fru, Aeson and the Mushroom were around for a page.   Quiet.  The hive seemed to be dead for a few days.



The hive is more alive on weekdays. On weekends, its slow as freakin' molasses!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm probably more likely to catch a matine on the 6th, depends on if I can talk the wife and stepdaughter into it.




Sunday night for me.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I was _almost_ too lazy to follow those links.

I may be too lazy to complete th


----------



## megamania

I dug out my Venom and Silver Surfer T-shirts for the movies.


Next year looks like another superhero movie year.   Batman, Hulk and Iron Man.


----------



## megamania

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> I was _almost_ too lazy to follow those links.
> 
> I may be too lazy to complete th




comon-    everyone in chorus now-

Go Danny Go!   Go Danny Go!   "i"  "s"

Go Danny Go Go Danny Go  "s" "e" "n" "t" "e" "n" "c" "e"


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> maybe a page of me announcing that I came, I read and that I'm leaving.
> 
> Fru, Aeson and the Mushroom were around for a page.   Quiet.  The hive seemed to be dead for a few days.




Had an annoying week.  Was sick since Tuesday evening.  Came home, took Nyqil, slept for 12 hours.  Went to work, didn't work up to par, but I didn't feel sick enough to call in sick, ya know?  Anyway, went home, took some Nyquil, slept for 12 hours.  Same thing since Tues. night through Fri. night.  Boss wanted me to come into work today.  Worked from 10-1.  Wasn't working any longer.  I needed to do something besides work and sleep.  Sadly, be going into work tomorrow.

Already behind and planning to come in on Sunday to catch up and what happens?  Another project!  So much for catching up...

Worst part is that the person we hired to do billing decided he couldn't stand billing anymore and was quitting.  Gonna try to do that all in-house.  Boss is probably gonna expect me to do that.  No way is that gonna happen.  If he put that on my shoulders, I would almost literally be doing everything within the business except being the receptionist, calling and making appointments, and putting my names on the checks.  Sadly, he's not a detail-oriented person and I have a feeling he won't want to do much billing.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The hive is more alive on weekdays. On weekends, its slow as freakin' molasses!





compared to last Nov and Dec it is ALWAYS slow now.  I miss those days....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Had an annoying week.  Was sick since Tuesday evening.  Came home, took Nyqil, slept for 12 hours.  Went to work, didn't work up to par, but I didn't feel sick enough to call in sick, ya know?  Anyway, went home, took some Nyquil, slept for 12 hours.  Same thing since Tues. night through Fri. night.  Boss wanted me to come into work today.  Worked from 10-1.  Wasn't working any longer.  I needed to do something besides work and sleep.  Sadly, be going into work tomorrow.
> 
> Already behind and planning to come in on Sunday to catch up and what happens?  Another project!  So much for catching up...
> 
> Worst part is that the person we hired to do billing decided he couldn't stand billing anymore and was quitting.  Gonna try to do that all in-house.  Boss is probably gonna expect me to do that.  No way is that gonna happen.  If he put that on my shoulders, I would almost literally be doing everything within the business except being the receptionist, calling and making appointments, and putting my names on the checks.  Sadly, he's not a detail-oriented person and I have a feeling he won't want to do much billing.




that sucks.   I can relate in many ways however.


----------



## Heckler

Link provided for the lazy motivationally challenged.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=194712

OMG!

OMG!

OMG!

Go read this!

Now!

Seriously!

Why are you still here?!

Go!

Now!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> comon-    everyone in chorus now-
> 
> Go Danny Go!   Go Danny Go!   "i"  "s"
> 
> Go Danny Go Go Danny Go  "s" "e" "n" "t" "e" "n" "c" "e"




How do you know he wasn't going to finish with 'is theatrical ending of my verbose saying which some perhaps could call a sentence, but I will call a masterpiece of wording that refuses to die out because I can continue at least a little bit longer writing words which are put together and make sense but probably shouldn't because I've used the words 'and' 'but' 'because' and 'which' much too frequently for normal sentence structure but appear to be legal enough for this instance.'?


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Link provided for the lazy motivationally challenged.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=194712
> 
> OMG!
> 
> OMG!
> 
> OMG!
> 
> Go read this!
> 
> Now!
> 
> Seriously!
> 
> Why are you still here?!
> 
> Go!
> 
> Now!




Why am I still here?

Actually, I'm at both places at once.  Multi-tabbed browser for the win!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Same here.  I'm thinking about making plans for Spidy 3 though.




should be good.   I sense a new record.



Now.....which villian for 4?   Lizard?   Kraven?  Shocker?  


I am disappointed that Harry is going by the name of "New" Goblin instead of Hobgoblin.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How do you know he wasn't going to finish with 'is theatrical ending of my verbose saying which some perhaps could call a sentence, but I will call a masterpiece of wording that refuses to die out because I can continue at least a little bit longer writing words which are put together and make sense but probably shouldn't because I've used the words 'and' 'but' 'because' and 'which' much too frequently for normal sentence structure but appear to be legal enough for this instance.'?




                     :\                          huh?!?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Why am I still here?
> 
> Actually, I'm at both places at once.  Multi-tabbed browser for the win!





and Dog Moon goes to the championships!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sunday night for me.



The 6th is a Sunday.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> :\                          huh?!?




Hehe.

There should be a limit to the number of a single type of smileys you can use in a single post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> compared to last Nov and Dec it is ALWAYS slow now.  I miss those days....



Well, at least these days, I can get a word in edgewise.

I think the old hivers migrated to Circus Maximus.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna go eat some sugar donuts and play Atari. That's right. We got an Atari with like 10+ games at a garage sale today for $10. Even included the console box and the joystick bases. Aaaahhhhh yeah.





I have about 12 activision badges and had photos that I never sent in for another 15.

Got something like 50 games.  My son thinks I'm strange since PS2's Ultimate Alliance game has the superheroes go 16 bit with Pitfall and Pong.   Strange seeing a 16bit thor leaping over gators and campfires.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, at least these days, I can get a word in edgewise.
> 
> I think the old hivers migrated to Circus Maximus.




not sure where.  The few times I wander over there I don't see them.  Course I have unique hours I can surf the net.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and Dog Moon goes to the championships!



He gets the silver cup!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> not sure where.  The few times I wander over there I don't see them.  Course I have unique hours I can surf the net.



When I'm not out & about, out of town, sleeping, watching TV or compulsively writing lists, the hive is where you can find me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> :\                          huh?!?



Mania has manifested!


----------



## Heckler

Who let in the Spambot?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.
> 
> There should be a limit to the number of a single type of smileys you can use in a single post.




            :\                 :\     whatever             :\                 :\     do you             :\               :\     mean?            :\             :\     I would  never            :\                 :\    abuse the use            :\                :\    use of  smilies             :\               :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, at least these days, I can get a word in edgewise.
> 
> I think the old hivers migrated to Circus Maximus.




Some of us have. Some have gone to Nothingland. Randoming's House has a hivemind but it isn't as active as this one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> :\                 :\     whatever             :\                 :\     do you             :\               :\     mean?            :\             :\     I would  never            :\                 :\    abuse the use            :\                :\    use of  smilies             :\               :\



Mania needs to take his chill pill!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some of us have. Some have gone to Nothingland. Randoming's House has a hivemind but it isn't as active as this one.




so it only has a hit or two a day?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> and Dog Moon goes to the championships!



i have two browsers up with several tabs on each. I'm on 3 different boards and on multi pages. God I love DSL.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Who let in the Spambot?




Who let the spambot out?  *sound spambot makes* x5


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Who let in the Spambot?



I thought it was a Spamalot!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mania needs to take his chill pill!





Mega disagrees

Al rolls his eyes

Ugh scratches his hair and drools

Mania......                               :\  :\  :\


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> i have two browsers up with several tabs on each. I'm on 3 different boards and on multi pages. God I love DSL.





must be nice......  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> i have two browsers up with several tabs on each. I'm on 3 different boards and on multi pages. God I love DSL.




Hehe.  Just recently I had two computers going [allows me to wow and En at the same time] and had stopped playing wow for a break and realized that after a few minutes I had Firefox open on both screens and was currently checking out multiple tabs on each and both had EnWorld.  Was like 'what the?'  Didn't actually post much then though.  Just scoping things out.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> must be nice......  :\




Oh yes, forgot about that.  We shouldn't make Mega and his slow internet speed jealous now, okay guys?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He gets the silver cup!




and the crowd goes wild


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> must be nice......  :\



QFT and FTW.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When I'm not out & about, out of town, sleeping, watching TV or compulsively writing lists, the hive is where you can find me.





speaking of which I have to finish my garg Blue Dragon and continue work on my Strikeforce cartoon using epic level characters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Mega disagrees
> 
> Al rolls his eyes
> 
> Ugh scratches his hair and drools
> 
> Mania......                               :\  :\  :\



We now return you to your regularly scheduled  Mega.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  Just recently I had two computers going [allows me to wow and En at the same time] and had stopped playing wow for a break and realized that after a few minutes I had Firefox open on both screens and was currently checking out multiple tabs on each and both had EnWorld.  Was like 'what the?'  Didn't actually post much then though.  Just scoping things out.



I've done that. I've also had the browser open in the back ground. When we were taking breaks I would go back to posting or reading. I've almost given up on WOW. My post count on all boards goes up again.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> DFT and FTW.



 


huh?!?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> must be nice......  :\



It's ok. One day you will make it out of the 19th century.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've done that. I've also had the browser open in the back ground. When we were taking breaks I would go back to posting or reading. I've almost given up on WOW. My post count on all boards goes up again.



The thrill is gone
The thrill is gone away
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away
You know you done me wrong baby
And you'll be sorry someday

The thrill is gone
It's gone away from me
The thrill is gone baby
The thrill is gone away from me
Although I'll still live on
But so lonely I'll be

The thrill is gone
It's gone away for good
Oh, the thrill is gone baby
Baby its gone away for good
Someday I know I'll be over it all baby
Just like I know a man should

You know I'm free, free now baby
I'm free from your spell
I'm free, free now
I'm free from your spell
And now that it's over
All I can do is wish you well


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We now return you to your regularly scheduled  Mega.





there is NOTHING regular about me       




























need more fiber


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He gets the silver cup!




*Dog Moon then puts the cup in his pants for protection*  *I gots the bling bling!*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> huh?!?



There should be a Q where there is a D.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's ok. One day you will make it out of the 19th century.





is that when power lines are used?   I still have the wife, kids and dog on the treadmilll building powerr for the computer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> there is NOTHING regular about me
> 
> need more fiber



Thankfully, coffee keeps me regular.   

Aaaauuugggggghhhhhh!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> there is NOTHING regular about me
> 
> need more fiber




Actually, when a single irregularity occurs frequently enough [such as 'multiple personalities'] I think that the irregular becomes the regular and anything ELSE would therefore become the irregular.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *Dog Moon then puts the cup in his pants for protection*  *I gots the bling bling!*



He's got big balls!   

A cookie to whoever gets the reference first.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There should be a Q where there is a D.





I assume the abriviations are anti-granny


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, when a single irregularity occurs frequently enough [such as 'multiple personalities'] I think that the irregular becomes the regular and anything ELSE would therefore become the irregular.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There should be a Q where there is a D.




Oh, was wondering what the heck DFT was.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thankfully, coffee keeps me regular.
> 
> Aaaauuugggggghhhhhh!





I'm quitting soda again.    Its been a rough three hours so far


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I assume the abriviations are anti-granny



Q[outed] F[or] T[ruth] and F[or] T[he] W[in]!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm quitting soda again.    Its been a rough three hours so far



Caribbean accent:
Drink the lemonade, mon!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He's got big balls!
> 
> A cookie to whoever gets the reference first.




Oh, hell...

Its ummm whatdoyoucallit...

ummm...

ummm...

ummm...

Black Sabbath?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, when a single irregularity occurs frequently enough [such as 'multiple personalities'] I think that the irregular becomes the regular and anything ELSE would therefore become the irregular.






......... uh......  my brain hurts....



uses can opener to open head.  [curses as he reliezes he forgot the plastic tarp... again] and massages brain a bit.   thinks a thought...goes blank.  pummels said brain with a bloody mallet and puts cap back on.  [curses again]  can't find masking tape for leakage....grabs electric tape instead.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oh, hell...
> 
> Its ummm whatdoyoucallit...
> 
> ummm...
> 
> ummm...
> 
> ummm...
> 
> Black Sabbath?



AC / DC


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> ......... uh......  my brain hurts....
> 
> 
> 
> uses can opener to open head.  [curses as he reliezes he forgot the plastic tarp... again] and massages brain a bit.   thinks a thought...goes blank.  pummels said brain with a bloody mallet and puts cap back on.  [curses again]  can't find masking tape for leakage....grabs electric tape instead.




See?  Regular Mega.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> He's got big balls!
> 
> A cookie to whoever gets the reference first.




AC/DC Big Balls?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *Dog Moon then puts the cup in his pants for protection*  *I gots the bling bling!*



Now you can keep it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oh, hell...
> 
> Its ummm whatdoyoucallit...
> 
> ummm...
> 
> ummm...
> 
> ummm...
> 
> Black Sabbath?



AC/DC. No cookie for you!


----------



## megamania

He's got Big balls

They have big Balls

She has big Balls

but I have the biggest balls of them all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> AC/DC Big Balls?



Danny FTW!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> AC/DC. No cookie for you!


----------



## megamania

blood is in my eyes.......   kinda sucks ya know.



salty..... really need to back off on my soda consumption.....


----------



## Heckler

Have you tried Diet Rite Zero?

No salt.
No sugar.
.
.
.
No taste.

Actually, its not that bad.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like I'm not the only one to deny Heckler some cookies. You needed to lose some weight anyway.


----------



## megamania

okay....liquid nails has sealed the leak.   I am much better now.  But just incase.... what is the number for 911?


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Have you tried Diet Rite Zero?
> 
> No salt.
> No sugar.
> .
> .
> .
> No taste.
> 
> Actually, its not that bad.



And no blood.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> blood is in my eyes.......   kinda sucks ya know.
> 
> 
> 
> salty..... really need to back off on my soda consumption.....




Why did you have blood in your eyes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> blood is in my eyes



Actually, its quite good on toast!


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Have you tried Diet Rite Zero?
> 
> No salt.
> No sugar.
> .
> .
> .
> No taste.
> 
> Actually, its not that bad.





...... doubtful.


At that point just drink Vitiamin Water or another flavored water.


----------



## megamania

forgot...Vitiamin water has sugar...... but ya know what I mean.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why did you have blood in your eyes?





fool thing I did like cut open my noggin to jumpstart my brain.   Forgot I had a zipper installed for that......


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, its quite good on toast!





blood?  eyes?  bloody eyes?   ooooooooooh.....fishy eyes....   no.....how silly of me. Thats eggs.


----------



## megamania

Returning to "normal"  tommorrow I begin my official "Walk For Life" bit.

Mack Molding is encourageing walking so we have formed teams and wear meters on our hips to count our steps.   In theory 2200 steps = 1 mile.  I average 3/4 a mile per hour at Stewarts and 1 1/2 at Mack.

My team consists of the custodian, two auditors, the supervisor and myself.  We will kicj buttocks!


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like I'm not the only one to deny Heckler some cookies. You needed to lose some weight anyway.




 Meanie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Meanie.



Well, we can't all be perfect!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm calling it a night. I'll se y'all late tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I have about 12 activision badges and had photos that I never sent in for another 15.
> 
> Got something like 50 games.  My son thinks I'm strange since PS2's Ultimate Alliance game has the superheroes go 16 bit with Pitfall and Pong.   Strange seeing a 16bit thor leaping over gators and campfires.



If the Wii version has that, I'm there!


----------



## megamania

later...


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> If the Wii version has that, I'm there!





Ultimate Alliance is a blast to play if you are into Marvel comics at all.  It has 20+ characters to use, you battle 50+ characters.  Of the super heroes, most have multiple visual customes.  These give different power bonuses and the such.  It is a blast.

the tip of the hat to Attari was in Arcade's Murder World.  Other places include Helicarrier, Hell, Dr.Dooms castle, Atlantis, Doctor Strange's Sanctum and more.


----------



## megamania

I will be heading out shortly also.  I have to finish stuuff for tommorrow's game.  Begin with a minor thing like a CR 21 garg Blue (they are 15-16 but fight on the level of 18-19).  Should be nasty.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> i have two browsers up with several tabs on each. I'm on 3 different boards and on multi pages. God I love DSL.



Why aren't you posting on my boards?!?!?

(Seriously, why? I'm trying to get more people on the board for general chit chat and such.)


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Ultimate Alliance is a blast to play if you are into Marvel comics at all.  It has 20+ characters to use, you battle 50+ characters.  Of the super heroes, most have multiple visual customes.  These give different power bonuses and the such.  It is a blast.
> 
> the tip of the hat to Attari was in Arcade's Murder World.  Other places include Helicarrier, Hell, Dr.Dooms castle, Atlantis, Doctor Strange's Sanctum and more.



I'm aware of all that, but the Pitfall thing sounds cool


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Why aren't you posting on my boards?!?!?
> 
> (Seriously, why? I'm trying to get more people on the board for general chit chat and such.)




If you mean CM it is very computer unfriendly with my system.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> If you mean CM it is very computer unfriendly with my system.



Try now.  They should have fixed that.  If not, set your skin to Stealth, that should fly much faster on dialup.

But actualy I ment www.bront.org.  CM I just work at


----------



## Aurora

Seriously, I love you guys. I needed a good laugh and catching up on this thread this morning gave me that!

I like Diet Rite. It was the first diet drink that I could stomach. 

And I would have gotten the AC/DC reference as well. Ah, I feel nostalgic.

Oh yeah, and playing Atari last night was fun. We got something lke 20 games with it, but I need to find Frogger. I am pretty sure I bought it a few years ago at a thrift store just for the hell of it. If not, I know I can find it somewhere. *Aurora is the Frogger master* Dshai however is the Space Invaders master. Personally, I don't care for space invaders all that much.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Why aren't you posting on my boards?!?!?
> 
> (Seriously, why? I'm trying to get more people on the board for general chit chat and such.)



I'm getting there. It's not in the rotation yet. I need to drop a board first. Chances are it will be NTL after May 1st.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Meanie.



It's for your own good.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora is the Frogger master*



Welcome to your new title.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Try now.  They should have fixed that.  If not, set your skin to Stealth, that should fly much faster on dialup.
> 
> But actualy I ment www.bront.org.  CM I just work at





huh?!?  I know next to nothing about computers.

Sorry- I thought you meant CM


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Seriously, I love you guys. I needed a good laugh and catching up on this thread this morning gave me that!
> 
> I like Diet Rite. It was the first diet drink that I could stomach.
> 
> And I would have gotten the AC/DC reference as well. Ah, I feel nostalgic.
> 
> Oh yeah, and playing Atari last night was fun. We got something lke 20 games with it, but I need to find Frogger. I am pretty sure I bought it a few years ago at a thrift store just for the hell of it. If not, I know I can find it somewhere. *Aurora is the Frogger master* Dshai however is the Space Invaders master. Personally, I don't care for space invaders all that much.




Frogger was fun but I was more a Activision guy.  King Kong was okay.  Burger cooker was fun and Gopher had its moments.  Hero was the last Attarri game I thourghly enjoyed.

Still have them all.  Not sure if they work still.  50+ games total.


----------



## megamania

oh and one can't forget Centipede.  That was a favorite also.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Welcome to your new title.





SPLOUCH!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> SPLOUCH!



And your.


----------



## megamania

Frogger's demise was so.... auditory....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> oh and one can't forget Centipede.  That was a favorite also.



Centipede in the arcade was the BEST! It had that ball that you spun around to play it. I remember that game.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Centipede in the arcade was the BEST! It had that ball that you spun around to play it. I remember that game.



We all know you like playing with balls.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We all know you like playing with balls.



Hey!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> huh?!?  I know next to nothing about computers.
> 
> Sorry- I thought you meant CM



At the bottome left hand corner, there is a skin selector.  Change it to stealth 2.0, which will remove almost all images, which is what slows down the site.

It's part of the message board. (CM that is).  You can also change it in your profile.

As for the CM vs Bront.org, no big deal.  Feel free to sign up for www.bront.org too   I'm hoping it becomes a bit more hopping.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Centipede in the arcade was the BEST! It had that ball that you spun around to play it. I remember that game.



You can get trackballs that work for the Atari.  I had one (I sold it on Ebay for $15 last year).


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Ultimate Alliance is a blast to play if you are into Marvel comics at all.  It has 20+ characters to use, you battle 50+ characters.  Of the super heroes, most have multiple visual customes.  These give different power bonuses and the such.  It is a blast.
> 
> the tip of the hat to Attari was in Arcade's Murder World.  Other places include Helicarrier, Hell, Dr.Dooms castle, Atlantis, Doctor Strange's Sanctum and more.



Dshai plays Ultimate Alliance all the time. He really enjoys it.


----------



## Aeson

How is your day going so far, Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How is your day going so far, Aurora?



Not bad. We actually went to church this morning and I didn't get struck by lightning and no one called me the devil.   Kylee had a lot of fun. She didn't want to leave. Then we went to a B-day party for my best friend's little girl. She turned 2. Now I am about to go downstairs and game. Dshai is starting a new campaign on the off week. The premise is that we all owe a debt to the church (not sure which one yet) and we are paying it off by "unofficially" working for them. We normally do 2 Sundays on and then 1 Sunday off for gaming because of Fett and Enk, but now we are starting another campaign on the off week without them. Hooray!


----------



## Aurora

Do I want leftover chinese food or my leftover SHrimp fettucine alfredo from Red Lobster for dinner? Decisions decisions.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. We actually went to church this morning and I didn't get struck by lightning and no one called me the devil.   Kylee had a lot of fun. She didn't want to leave. Then we went to a B-day party for my best friend's little girl. She turned 2. Now I am about to go downstairs and game. Dshai is starting a new campaign on the off week. The premise is that we all owe a debt to the church (not sure which one yet) and we are paying it off by "unofficially" working for them. We normally do 2 Sundays on and then 1 Sunday off for gaming because of Fett and Enk, but now we are starting another campaign on the off week without them. Hooray!



Church huh? She had fun, did you? 

Sounds like a good day. 

Will there be a story hour for this new game?

I hoped you would stick around to chat some more. I guess I'll go back to being bored. Enjoy the game.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do I want leftover chinese food or my leftover SHrimp fettucine alfredo from Red Lobster for dinner? Decisions decisions.



The shrimp. 

I had chili mac for dinner.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. We actually went to church this morning and I didn't get struck by lightning and no one called me the devil.




Is that a normal thing which happens, getting struck by lightning or being called the devil, to make such a day without it a good day?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is that a normal thing which happens, getting struck by lightning or being called the devil, to make such a day without it a good day?



LOL No, it has never happened, but I am still always amazed.  

Of course, this was a new church and no one knew me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL No, it has never happened, but I am still always amazed.



Why? You're good person. 

How was the game or are you still playing?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We all know you like playing with balls.





All this talk about spheres.... of all sorts.  So.... ungrandma like


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> At the bottome left hand corner, there is a skin selector.  Change it to stealth 2.0, which will remove almost all images, which is what slows down the site.
> 
> It's part of the message board. (CM that is).  You can also change it in your profile.
> 
> As for the CM vs Bront.org, no big deal.  Feel free to sign up for www.bront.org too   I'm hoping it becomes a bit more hopping.




I have not signed up yet but I looked around before the game group arrived.  Looks good.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai plays Ultimate Alliance all the time. He really enjoys it.




My son will spend hours with the game.  Sometimes too long.  I wish he would do some other stuff also.  Preferably some stuff outside involving physical activity.




gawd I sound like my mother......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do I want leftover chinese food or my leftover SHrimp fettucine alfredo from Red Lobster for dinner? Decisions decisions.





Chinese


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is that a normal thing which happens, getting struck by lightning or being called the devil, to make such a day without it a good day?





The first time I ever went to a church service the topic was mixed religion marriages.  Any not of her church's belief were going to hell.  Needless to say it was awkward as everyone was looking at me the stranger.

About six hours later the roof caved in.

Read into it as you wish.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why? You're good person. /QUOTE]
> 
> People fear the unknown.   and in today's world.... fear is also spread and fanned by the media and legal system.  Anymore and I may get my wrist slapped again.


----------



## megamania

okay.  I've caught up and there is no new responces so I guess I am alone .....once more.  Have a good nite folks.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> The first time I ever went to a church service the topic was mixed religion marriages.  Any not of her church's belief were going to hell.  Needless to say it was awkward as everyone was looking at me the stranger.
> 
> About six hours later the roof caved in.
> 
> Read into it as you wish.




Like, LITERALLY the roof caved in?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Like, LITERALLY the roof caved in?





yup


----------



## megamania

severe water damage with then 6 inches of wet snow..... boom.   The good news is everyone had already left so no one was hurt.


----------



## Dog Moon

Daaaang.


----------



## megamania

daaaaaamn.


The good news is I have entered many a church since with nothing like that happening since.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> daaaaaamn.
> 
> 
> The good news is I have entered many a church since with nothing like that happening since.




Haha.  Probably a good thing.


----------



## megamania

welp....time to go.  Have a good nite Fru and Doggie Moon


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> People fear the unknown.   and in today's world.... fear is also spread and fanned by the media and legal system.  Anymore and I may get my wrist slapped again.





That is true.


----------



## Mycanid

Hoorah! Activity to the max since last in here. 

Annnddd ... a few extrathreadicular infections as well. Excellent.

Oh yes. And Aurora seems to have shifted back into posting gear and has surpassed 2500. Whew. Thanks! I was beginning to wonder if ...   

Well today looks to be not a terribly busy day for me. I'm just looking in here ever so briefly to say hello.

Oh yes - Atari games. Had to LOVE pitfall!   

Nice to see Dog and Bront and Heckler posting more too.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice to see Dog and Bront and Heckler posting more too.



I usually stick to PbP, but hey, why not add to the THREAD THAT NEVER ENDS


----------



## Mycanid

Well, I'm glad you are posting in here at least. 

You are actually one of the earliest posters to "officially welcome me" into EW, although you likely do not remember doing so.

Hows married life treating you btw? You going to the Ren Faire again this year?


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad you are posting in here at least.
> 
> You are actually one of the earliest posters to "officially welcome me" into EW, although you likely do not remember doing so.
> 
> Hows married life treating you btw? You going to the Ren Faire again this year?



I'd rather get you all posting on my forums   but this will do.

Probably not, but that's because I welcome a lot of people.  They all kinda blur togeather.

Pretty good.  And no, I cancled my 17th concecutive gen con appearance this year due to lack of funds.  The Ren Faire isn't much better.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I'd rather get you all posting on my forums   but this will do....
> 
> Pretty good.  And no, I cancled my 17th concecutive gen con appearance this year due to lack of funds.  The Ren Faire isn't much better.




Alas.   

I haven't been to one of 'em in years.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I missed the draft. I need to check things out. Good to see you on again. Missed you.




A friend of mine was griping about the Panthers' pick. Benson, IIRC. Griping about them picking a guy who's been injured and hasn't had surgery on that injury.... See also Dan Morgan.


----------



## Jdvn1

I didn't notice we got to 10k posts in here!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> We tried watching Talladega Nights last night, but coudn't get through it. I don't think we were in the mood for stupid. LOL I do like Will Ferrell though.




I enjoyed it. And I'm not even a race fan. Racing, IMO, is B-O-R-I-N-G. No wonder why fans get drunk....  No wonder why the wrecks are so fascinating... takes from the monotony of the cars going 'round and 'round... and 'round and 'round..... 

But Talledaga Nights was fun. A friend of mine did work on it. Makeup, I think....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That movie cracks me up to no end. I've watched it twice since I received it in December. I love Will Ferrel. However, Blades of Glory just looks so gay, and I don't want to be caught seeing it in the thater. I'll wait until it comes out on the premium channels to watch it.




You think people will think you're gay if you go see it in the theater?   


I don't plan on seeing it.... it just looks like some sorta dumb Adam Sandler crap. If not worse. What Will Farrel will do for a buck these days....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Same here.  I'm thinking about making plans for Spidy 3 though.




Most of our gaming group, if not all, plus significant others are planning to go on Friday night.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do I want leftover chinese food or my leftover SHrimp fettucine alfredo from Red Lobster for dinner? Decisions decisions.




GOTTA have shrimp fettuccine alfredo ... YUM!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I think I will have tomato soup tonight.

I loovvvveeeeeeee tomato soup.

Just one of those things I guess.  :\ 

See you all later!


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't notice we got to 10k posts in here!




zoikes! I did not notice either!   

wow....


----------



## Wereserpent

That's the end for you.  Goodbye Aeson.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I enjoyed it. And I'm not even a race fan. Racing, IMO, is B-O-R-I-N-G. No wonder why fans get drunk....  No wonder why the wrecks are so fascinating... takes from the monotony of the cars going 'round and 'round... and 'round and 'round.....
> 
> But Talledaga Nights was fun. A friend of mine did work on it. Makeup, I think....




"NASCAR: The 'sport' for people who are mesmerized by shiny things going around in circles."


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I think I will have tomato soup tonight.
> 
> I loovvvveeeeeeee tomato soup.
> 
> Just one of those things I guess.  :\
> 
> See you all later!



Tomato soup is best eaten with a grilled chese sandwhich.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> That's the end for you.  Goodbye Aeson.



Are you predicting Aeson's doom?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tomato soup is best eaten with a grilled chese sandwhich.



QFT & FTW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't notice we got to 10k posts in here!



Wowie! Thats a lotsa posts!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I think I will have tomato soup tonight.
> 
> I loovvvveeeeeeee tomato soup.
> 
> Just one of those things I guess.  :\
> 
> See you all later!



 Pesto pizza for me!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wowie! Thats a lotsa posts!



 How weird would it be to have a thread with more posts than any poster on the boards?


----------



## megamania

Blue energy Superman!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Blue energy Superman!



Yeah, what about him?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I didn't notice we got to 10k posts in here!





a few weeks ago I said we would hit 10,000 posts before May 1st.  I expected mid April but who's counting.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> a few weeks ago I said we would hit 10,000 posts before May 1st.  I expected mid April but who's counting.



 We cut it a little close, huh?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, what about him?



 Why does he have a different suit?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> "NASCAR: The 'sport' for people who are mesmerized by shiny things going around in circles."





I have that with the rotisery sandwich machine at work!  Maybe tommorrow I'll draw numbers on the wrappers.  They can race all day.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I have that with the rotisery sandwich machine at work!  Maybe tommorrow I'll draw numbers on the wrappers.  They can race all day.



 Rotisseries are mesmerizing, aren't they...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why does he have a different suit?



Its not a different suit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All this talk about food has got my stomach acids roiling, ready for the processing of sustenance.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its not a different suit.



 It looks different. The S looks like it's made with jagged lines, like a lightening bolt.

Or, maybe I'm just too used to the classic suit.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> That's the end for you.  Goodbye Aeson.





where did you put his body?  Fru's backyard?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, what about him?





its nice seeing another comicbook image as an avatar is all.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We cut it a little close, huh?




It's all good.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why does he have a different suit?





In theory- supes is a solar battery.  When he "died" fighting Doomsday ( a mutated kryptonian) his battery was on E.

When he began to recharge, it became unbalanced and he couldn't stop the flow.  He became "pure energy" and thus blue lightning.


Stranger yet, later a red version came up.  Not sure on that one.  I got out of comics briefly when that happened.

Now his battery is balanced and stable so he is "human" and normal looking.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Rotisseries are mesmerizing, aren't they...





mmmmmmmm cheesyburgers, chicken, ribs, meatballs and egg sandwaiches.....mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It looks different. The S looks like it's made with jagged lines, like a lightening bolt.
> 
> Or, maybe I'm just too used to the classic suit.




no- you are right.  He "imagined" this suit and it formed from raw energy that is him.....ugh....technocally that means he's naked!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> its nice seeing another comicbook image as an avatar is all.



I was using the image of Superman from Superman: The Dark Side before I switched to the Blue Superman Avatar. I'll be testing out some new avatars over the course of the next couple of weeks.


----------



## megamania

food sounds good.  Means I gotta go.  'til 'morrow.









....eeeer....later today......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> food sounds good.  Means I gotta go.  'til 'morrow.
> 
> ...eeeer....later today......



Whichever!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> no- you are right.  He "imagined" this suit and it formed from raw energy that is him.....ugh....technocally that means he's naked!



 How inappropriate!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> food sounds good.  Means I gotta go.  'til 'morrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....eeeer....later today......



 That's post 10101.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's post 10101.



its a palindrome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> where did you put his body?  Fru's backyard?



I'd defintely know if someone was in my backyard. And since the grass is blooming   the dead grass area would be a ddead giveaway!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you predicting Aeson's doom?



Predictions of my doom are premature.


----------



## Aurora

The site was down for me for awhile. Was it for you guys too? Or am I just special?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> The site was down for me for awhile. Was it for you guys too? Or am I just special?



 Piratecat explained why in the Meta forum.

Service was paid for, but the account wasn't credited properly, or something.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Piratecat explained why in the Meta forum.
> 
> Service was paid for, but the account wasn't credited properly, or something.



Ah, I am too lazy to check meta forums. LOL


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ah, I am too lazy to check meta forums. LOL



 There's where that sort of inquiry goes.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's where that sort of inquiry goes.



I made a post there a long time ago when I had a problem. Haven't looked at it since my question was answered.


----------



## Jdvn1

Meta has some interesting threads, sometimes. There's a guy giving all the mods Amazon gift cards!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> I made a post there a long time ago when I had a problem. Haven't looked at it since my question was answered.



 I'm sure it doesn't surprise you that I go all over the boards.


----------



## Aurora

Nice.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm sure it doesn't surprise you that I go all over the boards.



No, lol it doesn't.


----------



## Aurora

I want a Lender's blueberry bagel with Philadelphia Cream Cheese and Smuckers grape jelly.


----------



## megamania

Onion Bagel
Cream cheese
bacon
egg
cheese


sit and digest


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Meta has some interesting threads, sometimes. There's a guy giving all the mods Amazon gift cards!





They did a great job dealing with WoTC backstabbing the fanbase but to give out cards....?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm sure it doesn't surprise you that I go all over the boards.





you and all of your clones


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> They did a great job dealing with WoTC backstabbing the fanbase but to give out cards....?



 Yeah, apparently so.

Small gift cards, not a lot of money on each, but I'd be surprised if it was _just_ because of recent events. We have cool mods here, for the most part.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> you and all of your clones



 Well, some of my clones, at least.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, apparently so.
> 
> Small gift cards, not a lot of money on each, but I'd be surprised if it was _just_ because of recent events. We have cool mods here, for the most part.



I've now met 4 of them. I would agree they are cool guys.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want a Lender's blueberry bagel with Philadelphia Cream Cheese and Smuckers grape jelly.



Dang you. I want one now. 


Are you a snob when it comes to the brands of these items? What if the stuff was all store brand? Would you not eat it?


----------



## megamania

wasn't trying to sell them short..... just figured it was a reminder of the appreciation we have of them.

except for the fact there is no way to do this in secret, we should somehow e-card or something the entire staff with thankyous.  I guess by reading this i/we kinda are.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang you. I want one now.
> 
> 
> Are you a snob when it comes to the brands of these items? What if the stuff was all store brand? Would you not eat it?





feed me!  feed me!

Any fresh (not froozen though I eat those also) are good.   ummmmmm..... pizza bagels.....


time to go.


----------



## Aeson

I hope the mods don't start expecting such favors. Also doing such a thing could encourage attempts at bribery.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> feed me!  feed me!
> 
> Any fresh (not froozen though I eat those also) are good.   ummmmmm..... pizza bagels.....
> 
> 
> time to go.



My name ain't Seymour.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang you. I want one now.
> 
> 
> Are you a snob when it comes to the brands of these items? What if the stuff was all store brand? Would you not eat it?



I would stil eat it. I often buy store brands. Especially Kroger store brands.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The site was down for me for awhile. Was it for you guys too? Or am I just special?



You are special beyond words, my empress.


----------



## Aurora

You know Bront,

Now that I'll no longer be going to NTL, I can add another forum to my almost daily browsing rituals, and I would post on your forums if I could activate my email. I have now gotten 2 emails and the links work in neither. :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know Bront,
> 
> Now that I'll no longer be going to NTL, I can add another forum to my almost daily browsing rituals, and I would post on your forums if I could activate my email. I have now gotten 2 emails and the links work in neither. :\





Take the link and copy it in the address line and remove the extra stuff at the end. It has the first word of the next sentence added in. That was the problem for me. I assume it is for you as well.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Take the link and copy it in the address line and remove the extra stuff at the end. It has the first word of the next sentence added in. That was the problem for me. I assume it is for you as well.



Not the case with mine.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now that I'll no longer be going to NTL,...





Ohhh, do I smell drama?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ohhh, do I smell drama?



No. 

The name is enough to make me and dshai not go back. He works for the gov't. He browses NTL 99% of the time from work. We don't think he should be going to a site called "The Damnation Army" from his gov't job computer. And we probably shouldn't go from home either.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not the case with mine.



What is it doing?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> The name is enough to make me and dshai not go back. He works for the gov't. He browses NTL 99% of the time from work. We don't think he should be going to a site called "The Damnation Army" from his gov't job computer. And we probably shouldn't go from home either.



That is a really good reason not to go. Also it's not the friendliest place on Earth either.


----------



## Aeson

Why am I still at work? I need to go home. I'm out of here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ohhh, do I smell drama?



You're watching TNT, drama in the afternoon.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is it doing?



The link doesn't have an extra word in it. There is a good drop down before the next sentence begins.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> "NASCAR: The 'sport' for people who are mesmerized by shiny things going around in circles."




And a major excuse to get drunk.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tomato soup is best eaten with a grilled chese sandwhich.





Mmmm.... grilled cheese sandwich.....[/Homer Simpson]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> The site was down for me for awhile. Was it for you guys too? Or am I just special?




Wouldn't know. I was at work.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would stil eat it. I often buy store brands. Especially Kroger store brands.




We don't have a Kroger here. Not since the one closed about 6 years ago.


They had the BEST cakes. Yum.

Blueberry bagel with cream cheese. Even some of those flavored cream cheeses that's out now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> The name is enough to make me and dshai not go back. He works for the gov't. He browses NTL 99% of the time from work. We don't think he should be going to a site called "The Damnation Army" from his gov't job computer. And we probably shouldn't go from home either.




It's a major sh*thole. I've never been back. People there suck major ass.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're watching TNT, drama in the afternoon.




We had more drama than TNT could dream of this morning at work.

Some guys decided to harass us as we're trying to get in the store this morning at 4:45AM. First, this black guy asked me if I had some money so he could 'get his dehydrated friend somewhere'. He left after I said no. Then my boss showed up and he majorly harassed her, following her car as she drove thru the lot. She called the cops as she drove up the drivethru lane. He pounded on her window, yelling, "HEY MISS!!!". Then he finally drifted off to Mrs. Winners two doors up.... Then walked back as this other employee showed up for work. He was walking down the sidewalk when the cop FINALLY showed up!. Tried to play all cool but we both pointed at him and his buddy who didn't really get too involved but was still nearby, most likely to help jump the first person to show any kind of money..... and to play "the dehydrated friend".... 

Things like  this is one reason I hate the 4:30 work time....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The link doesn't have an extra word in it. There is a good drop down before the next sentence begins.



I'm not sure what the problem is. See if Dshai can help.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora you are a bad influence on me. I stopped at the store and bought bagels and cream cheese.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora you are a bad influence on me. I stopped at the store and bought bagels and cream cheese.




She keeps it up and I'm gonna have to make a trip to Food Lion (one of our local grocery chains).


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She keeps it up and I'm gonna have to make a trip to Food Lion (one of our local grocery chains).



Publix had Cinnimon spice bagels on sale. I got some of those and fat free cream cheese. I know it's not the exact thing she was craving but I got them none the less.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Publix had Cinnimon spice bagels on sale. I got some of those and fat free cream cheese. I know it's not the exact thing she was craving but I got them none the less.




Haven't been to a Publix since we lived in Florida....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Haven't been to a Publix since we lived in Florida....



I don't go that often. It tends to be more expensive. Kroger was also on the way home but Publix was more convenient.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats a Publix?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats a Publix?



 A grocery store, I think.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A grocery store, I think.



You win the boobie prize. It is a grocery store chain based in Florida.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora you are a bad influence on me. I stopped at the store and bought bagels and cream cheese.





bastich.... I would kill (okay- KO) a person for some food right now.

no food, no money no satisfaction......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> bastich.... I would kill (okay- KO) a person for some food right now.
> 
> no food, no money no satisfaction......



Then I shouldn't tell you how good the bagel was?


----------



## Aurora

We used to have a Bagel Cafe here. I loved it. They had the yummiest herb and garlic cream cheese. I would get a salt bagel (ever had one? they are like a bagel soft pretzel- very good) with that cream cheese on it, turkey, cheese, and lettuce. It was a very yummy sandwhich. I was so mad when they closed down. Stupid Panera. I actually like Panera, just makes me mad that them opening caused Bagel Cafe to close. Although, I think Panera has gone downhill some since they opened here.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We used to have a Bagel Cafe here. I loved it. They had the yummiest herb and garlic cream cheese. I would get a salt bagel (ever had one? they are like a bagel soft pretzel- very good) with that cream cheese on it, turkey, cheese, and lettuce. It was a very yummy sandwhich. I was so mad when they closed down. Stupid Panera. I actually like Panera, just makes me mad that them opening caused Bagel Cafe to close. Although, I think Panera has gone downhill some since they opened here.




I think I've had some bagels from Panera but not very often. I'm not that impressed. I've worked in a pizza place that was really good in the beginning. They switched to cheaper ingredients and went down hill. They could have done the same thing.


----------



## Wereserpent

I use bagels for fun purposes?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I use bagels for fun purposes?



And it will be the end of you.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I use bagels for fun purposes?




BAHAHAHAHAHA

~watches Family Guy


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tomato soup is best eaten with a grilled chese sandwhich.




I COMPLETELY agree.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> The site was down for me for awhile. Was it for you guys too? Or am I just special?




Hah!  We all think you're special anyway ... so there.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang you. I want one now.
> 
> 
> Are you a snob when it comes to the brands of these items? What if the stuff was all store brand? Would you not eat it?




I also LOVE bagels and cream cheese. Ate 'em every Sunday when my folks moved to Syracuse. Sorta a family type thing. Everyone in the family loved 'em too.  My favorite was the cinnamon raisin bagels (cold) with cream cheese. There was a local "bagelry" that used to bake 'em fresh every morning called "The Dewitt Bagelry". Man they were good.


----------



## Mycanid

And ... good morning hivers.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then I shouldn't tell you how good the bagel was?




smack smack droool...... need food.......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> We used to have a Bagel Cafe here. I loved it. They had the yummiest herb and garlic cream cheese. I would get a salt bagel (ever had one? they are like a bagel soft pretzel- very good) with that cream cheese on it, turkey, cheese, and lettuce. It was a very yummy sandwhich. .





hunger....pains.....  a bit of bacon and ranch dressing and that would be close to heaven....


----------



## megamania

Burlington Bagel Factory is awesome.   Bagel works outta Manchester is good also.  Now I resort to frozen Lenders or sometimes Price Chopper.  12 bagels for 2.99 isn't too bad.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning Mega.  How are you?


----------



## megamania

Time to go again.  See if I can beat my "Walking For Life" step count.

Monday I over 33,000

Tuesday I did a mere 22,000

Today I'm over 10,000 already.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning Mega.  How are you?




good yourself.  Sorry to ditch just as you got here.  Stupid job.


----------



## Mycanid

No worries Mega. C'ya later!

I owe, I owe. So off to work I go ....  :\


----------



## Aeson

I can post from work.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can post from work.




As can I, to be honest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As can I, to be honest.



Me three......


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> Time to go again.  See if I can beat my "Walking For Life" step count.
> 
> Monday I over 33,000
> 
> Tuesday I did a mere 22,000
> 
> Today I'm over 10,000 already.




If I had one of those I bet I would get over 100,000 a day just from my pacing.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Me three......




Say Fru ... where do you work?


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> If I had one of those I bet I would get over 100,000 a day just from my pacing.




Poor Galeros. Maybe YOU need the vacation.  :\ 

University studies getting to you perhaps....


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poor Galeros. Maybe YOU need the vacation.  :\
> 
> University studies getting to you perhaps....




I like pacing, helps me think.


----------



## Mycanid

I know what you mean Gal.  For myself, I often go for a LONG walk when I need to think something through. That or else I write in my journal.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Me three......



Are you working now?


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I know what you mean Gal.  For myself, I often go for a LONG walk when I need to think something through. That or else I write in my journal.




I like taking walks when the weather is nice.  

All the earlier talk of bagels is making me want a nice warm bagel with supple cream cheese to have fun with.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... well, I have some home-made granola right now that I am munching on. VERY tasty.    But not very ... err ... supple, I suppose.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... well, I have some home-made granola right now that I am munching on. VERY tasty.    But not very ... err ... supple, I suppose.




Granola is good.  

I like dried fruit too!


----------



## Mycanid

Lessee ... this granola has coconut and raisins. S'about it, it seems. Lots of nuts, though. Chopped almonds and sunflower seeds at the very least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you working now?



I make a joke....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... well, I have some home-made granola right now that I am munching on. VERY tasty.    But not very ... err ... supple, I suppose.



So, whats your recipe?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I make a joke....



I don't get it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't get it.



I don't have a job.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, whats your recipe?




No, no. It wasn't ME who "home-made" it. It was someone else.  Not sure what the recipe was.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't have a job.




That's what I thought I remember you saying before. Which was why I was puzzled when you said you DID post from work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no. It wasn't ME who "home-made" it. It was someone else.  Not sure what the recipe was.



See if you can get it. I love granola.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> See if you can get it. I love granola.




*Squirt*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Squirt*



AHHHHHHHHH - HAHAHAHAHA!  EEEEE!!!


----------



## Mycanid

The fungus is puzzled....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Yoo hoo!

Oh auRORa!

2300 posts!

[doubles over backwards   ]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The fungus is puzzled....  :\



Tis better it stays that way!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yoo hoo!
> 
> Oh auRORa!
> 
> 2300 posts!
> 
> [doubles over backwards   ]



Uhoh!


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I make a joke....



 I made another funny!


----------



## Mycanid

And ... yes? ... the joke was?   

[taps root impatiently]


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I made another funny!



I made a mess.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made a mess.




We made a mess in the bedroom.


----------



## Mycanid

Face it ... we all are messes. At least those of us who are not madames or madamoiselles.


----------



## Mycanid

Alright lads and lasses ... I'm outta here. I'll see you all later on!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yoo hoo!
> 
> Oh auRORa!
> 
> 2300 posts!
> 
> [doubles over backwards   ]



Cool!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Alright lads and lasses ... I'm outta here. I'll see you all later on!



Mycanid leaves as I get here *sigh*


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> We made a mess in the bedroom.



Did you clean it up?


----------



## Aurora

Are you still at work Aeson?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> We made a mess in the bedroom.



Best Jim Varney as Ernest impression: EEWWWWWWW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And ... yes? ... the joke was?
> 
> [taps root impatiently]



That I could post from work.......despite the fact that I don't have a job.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> We made a mess in the bedroom.




{thinks about making a non grandma friendly comment and then decides otherwise}


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you still at work Aeson?



Nope. I'm at home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm at home.



Short day?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> {thinks about making a non grandma friendly comment and then decides otherwise}



Chicken.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Short day?



Nope. I worked my normal 9 hours.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> {thinks about making a non grandma friendly comment and then decides otherwise}




What? We just spilled chicken noodle soup all over the place and we had to clean it up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chicken.



Actually, that is what I had for dinner last night. Nuked it for a couple of minutes, and to quote my sister, it was lovey on my lips and yummy in my tummy.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mycanid leaves as I get here *sigh*



Gives you a chance to stretch out your lead.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gives you a chance to stretch out your lead.



I swear he gains on me everyday.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, that is what I had for dinner last night. Nuked it for a couple of minutes, and to quote my sister, it was lovey on my lips and yummy in my tummy.



You ate Aurora?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I swear he gains on me everyday.



Start post whoring.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You ate Aurora?



That is borderline not funny, and this coming from the guy who tells _me_ to lighten up about what I say around her due to the fact that her hubby might be lurking!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I swear he gains on me everyday.



I guess today it was the granola!   

EDIT: when I saw your post I read grains, not gains.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is borderline not funny, and this coming from the guy who tells _me_ to lighten up about what I say around her due to the fact that her hubby might be lurking!



I didn't say anything wrong. There was nothing dirty about it. You need to get your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Start post whoring.




Can do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Can do.



I beleieve Aeson was talking to Aurora.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I beleieve Aeson was talking to Aurora.




Indeed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say anything wrong. There was nothing dirty about it. You need to get your mind out of the gutter.



Its the connotation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Indeed.



Alrighty then.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its the connotation.




Fru Frus a pervert.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fru Frus a pervert.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its the connotation.



It could be taken in a couple of different ways. 

You said you had chicken for dinner. Nuked it and all. I called her a chicken. There for you ate her for dinner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It could be taken in a couple of different ways.
> 
> You said you had chicken for dinner. Nuked it and all. I called her a chicken. There for you ate her for dinner.



The chicken was in my fridge, not in Ohio.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fru Frus a pervert.



HEHE


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> HEHE



Hey!


----------



## Aurora

You guys are funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys are funny.








Hey, you know it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys are funny.




Don't you forget it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count + 1









WTF???  :\  :\  :\      ​


----------



## Aurora

I am lost.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am lost.



Now you are found.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am lost.



No worries, that happens quite a bit in the hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Biggle Wat Yuhre.


----------



## Wereserpent

“You understand that this woman is a potential threat to the scenario, correct?”


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> “You understand that this woman is a potential threat to the scenario, correct?”



I don't care. She's HAWT. Who are we talking about again?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> “You understand that this woman is a potential threat to the scenario, correct?”




Man, I am NOT reading good today.  Read that as "You understand that this woman is a prostitute threat" and really confused, I had to reread that.

And the 'is mind is in the guitar'.  Maybe I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Aurora

Not sleeping well Dog Moon?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, I am NOT reading good today.  Read that as "You understand that this woman is a prostitute threat" and really confused, I had to reread that.
> 
> And the 'is mind is in the guitar'.  Maybe I need to go to sleep.



Stop playing WOW and get some sleep.


----------



## Aurora

I think I am gonna go veg in front of the tv, eat some ice cream and strawberries and then go to bed. I am tired.


----------



## Aurora

I wish I had some melting chocolate. Chocolate dipped strawberries would be good. Then, you crush some pretzels and roll the strawberries in that before the chocolate hardens.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai may be making a trip to the store. Just kidding. I wouldn't do that. 




Not often at least


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I am gonna go veg in front of the tv, eat some ice cream and strawberries and then go to bed. I am tired.



Watch Criminal Minds. It looks pretty good so far.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai may be making a trip to the store. Just kidding. I wouldn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not often at least



All wives do. It's expected.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I wish I had some melting chocolate. Chocolate dipped strawberries would be good. Then, you crush some pretzels and roll the strawberries in that before the chocolate hardens.



Ohh, mang, that sounds so good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Biggle Wat Yuhre.



Squig Zhat Kilure.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Squig Zhat Kilure.



Watch your mouth. That is a vile 'yo momma' joke on 3 planets.


----------



## Wereserpent

“I was rather hoping you could shed some light on that for me… that and a few other little question marks I’ve had bumping around in my mind for a while.”


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Watch your mouth. That is a vile 'yo momma' joke on 3 planets.



Jhaelwa Nuliwb Squars!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> “I was rather hoping you could shed some light on that for me… that and a few other little question marks I’ve had bumping around in my mind for a while.”



Glad to be of service.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> “I was rather hoping you could shed some light on that for me… that and a few other little question marks I’ve had bumping around in my mind for a while.”



No such luck. I'm just as much in the dark as you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No such luck. I'm just as much in the dark as you.



As it should be hu-mon!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> As it should be hu-mon!



You're one to talk Cat-boy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're one to talk Cat-boy.



I'm no longer a cat, I am Electrode from Vikaelkorkani Prime.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm no longer a cat, I am Electrode from Vikaelkorkani Prime.



If you say so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you say so.



I do.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not sleeping well Dog Moon?




Actually, I've only played like an hour and a half of WoW this week.  Although between Sun-Tues I did get 15 hours of overtime at work...

Little bit stressed out atm.  Can't wait till the weekend.  Was thinking I might need to come in again, but uh uh, I need this weekend off even if I have to work late during a couple of weekdays next week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Little bit stressed out atm.  Can't wait till the weekend.  Was thinking I might need to come in again, but uh uh, I need this weekend off even if I have to work late during a couple of weekdays next week.



I'll be seeing Spiderman 3 this weekend.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll be seeing Spiderman 3 this weekend.




Apparently, half the hive will be hiding in the rows behind you watching it together.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Apparently, half the hive will be hiding in the rows behind you watching it together.



I should hope so, it'll give us something to talk about!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I should hope so, it'll give us something to talk about!



Becareful spoilers please.

KTXB


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Becareful spoilers please.
> 
> KTXB



No prob.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am lost.





ain't we all?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll be seeing Spiderman 3 this weekend.





I will see it either tonight at a midnight spoecial showing or on Sunday night.

Spidey vs Harry

Spidey vs Sandman

Spidey vs himself

Spidey vs Venom, Sandman and Harry

Spidey vs actors demands for more money to return in IV.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I've only played like an hour and a half of WoW this week.  .





I am seriously considering using some of WOW 3.5 conversion villians as the main villians in an upcoming storyline.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count + 1





and for me Post count +1   :\


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say anything wrong. There was nothing dirty about it. You need to get your mind out of the gutter.





but I LIKE the gutter.......


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is borderline not funny, and this coming from the guy who tells _me_ to lighten up about what I say around her due to the fact that her hubby might be lurking!





?!?!?   Must continue to read back further.   I need to reconsider working OT with nights like this.....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Short day?





I did a paid 17 but worked 17 1/2 .


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Best Jim Varney as Ernest impression: EEWWWWWWW!





complete with the scrunched up face and shoulders......


What ever became of Ernest?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> If I had one of those I bet I would get over 100,000 a day just from my pacing.





Hit 28,000 yesterday.  Slept in and didn't need to work at the store.  I doubt I'll break the 20,000 mark today.  As of now I am at 815 steps....  I am usually around 8500 by now.


----------



## megamania

Appears no one is in.



Gonna go walk or something....   maybe update my storyhour again...


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mycanid leaves as I get here *sigh*




awwwww .... now don't get all sweet on the fungus ma'am!    You're a married mammal after all, and expecting more offspring as well!

Speaking of which ... I just discovered this morning that my poor Kaboodle is pregnant!    I shoulda took her to the clinic sooner.... Not that I mind kittens and all, but she is still quite young herself.

Poor little bugger....   I hope she survives the birthing....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears no one is in.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go walk or something....   maybe update my storyhour again...





Hiya Mega ... just popped in and updating the various hive infected threads in here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I am gonna ... eat some ice cream and strawberries and then go to bed. I am tired.




Mmm ... sounds tasty!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Apparently, half the hive will be hiding in the rows behind you watching it together.




Not me ... I'll see it, but later on. I'm not all that stoked about it. Never liked the Venom suit thing anyway.  :\ 

Sandman was always cool though.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya Mega ... just popped in and updating the various hive infected threads in here.





I'm back.  cooked some buiscuts, bought some soda and chips while allowing WoTC to load up.  Had to see what the new miniature releases were going to be.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> complete with the scrunched up face and shoulders......
> 
> What ever became of Ernest?




Hmm ... I honestly don't know - never heard anything after the Earnest stuff.  :\


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not me ... I'll see it, but later on. I'm not all that stoked about it. Never liked the Venom suit thing anyway.  :\
> 
> Sandman was always cool though.





It is official.... Bennington has a midnite show but I really need the overtime so I will go to it on Sunday.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I honestly don't know - never heard anything after the Earnest stuff.  :\





Stupid but funny movies.

Ernest....

goes to camp
Saves Christmas
Goes to the army


and there were some others.  I bet the kids would like them.


----------



## Mycanid

I am still waiting for Scorpion to pop up as a Spidey-villian. He was one of my all time faves....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Stupid but funny movies.
> 
> Ernest....
> 
> goes to camp
> Saves Christmas
> Goes to the army
> 
> 
> and there were some others.  I bet the kids would like them.



The only 5 worth seeing:

Ernest:

Goes to Camp
Goes to Jail
Goes to School
Saves Christmas
Scared Stupid


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> complete with the scrunched up face and shoulders......
> 
> 
> What ever became of Ernest?



Jim Varne the actor died a few years ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for Scorpion to pop up as a Spidey-villian. He was one of my all time faves....



Mine was Venom, so I am really looking forward to Saturday. Second fave was Rhino.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Jim Varney the actor died a few years ago.



Shortly after providing the voice for Cookie in Disney's Atlantis. 

Rest In Peace, Jim.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ....Second fave was Rhino.




Ooo. Rhino was cool too. Do you remember the Sinister Syndicate?

Rhino, Speed Demon, Beetle ( The Leader! For some reason I always thought he was a cool villian, even though a wimp  :\ ), Boomerang and Hydro-Man were the first members I think.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Jim Varne the actor died a few years ago.




Pity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Do you remember the Sinister Syndicate?



Yup. I also remember the episode where Spidey was a villain in an alternate reality and the SS were the good guys trying to bring him to justice. I remember it vivdly because I have an utter fascination for paralell realities.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup. I also remember the episode where Spidey was a villain in an alternate reality and the SS were the good guys trying to bring him to justice. I remember it vivdly because I have an utter fascination for paralell realities.




Now THAT one I do not remember.  :\  Hmm. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, this place is only for zuggles and puggles?  AMIRITE?


----------



## Mycanid

Suggils actually. Frush O'Suggill fans in particular.   

And ten points if you know the reference.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow.   

Everything suddenly went quiet in here - heck, in the whole Off Topic Forum in general.

"And there was a silence on the earth for a day and a night...."


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> "And there was a silence on the earth for a day and a night...."




BOOM!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And ten points if you know the reference.



Character from G123. The 'Against the Giants' module.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got done watching Spiderman 2.1 with my mom. Man, I'm so psyched for 3.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> BOOM!



KERSHAGGA!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> BOOM!




AUGH!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Character from G123. The 'Against the Giants' module.




10 points for Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 10 points for Fru!



Auctually, I didn't know till recently, when hong posted the info in the Worst Character Names thread. Is that bad?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AUGH!!!



You okay, or do we have to send out for a replacement root?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Auctually, I didn't know till recently, when hong posted the info in the Worst Character Names thread. Is that bad?




Hmm ... well, if you didn't play him I guess some would say it doesn't really count, but I did not make such a specification in the original offer, so ... 10 POINTS FOR FRU!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You okay, or do we have to send out for a replacement root?




Roots my good sir, roots. I am one of those mutant mycanid (it's all in the "my bio" section of my hero ya see   ) who does not have legs per se, but a slew of tree roots instead.

So one won't impair me too much I think.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... well, if you didn't play him I guess some would say it doesn't really count, but I did not make such a specification in the original offer, so ... 10 POINTS FOR FRU!



Yay, 10 points!

Wait.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So one won't impair me too much I think.  :\



Unless it was the main root!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Character from G123. The 'Against the Giants' module.




btw ... the pre-gen character I played was ... lessee ... I think it was the thief. What WAS his name.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unless it was the main root!




No worries, sir. I assure you it was not. I would not be typing this if it was.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> btw ... the pre-gen character I played was ... lessee ... I think it was the thief. What WAS his name.  :\



Cloyer Bulse the Magsman


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No worries, sir. I assure you it was not. I would not be typing this if it was.  :\



Shew! Well, thank goodness for that!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cloyer Bulse the Magsman




That was him!    

Man - he was a great character to play! Went all the way to the Abyss and back (literally!) with that character.  

Hmm....Those were some LONG game sessions come to think of it.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm....Those were some LONG game sessions come to think of it.  :\



Us grognards, know all about that. I remember when I played in on one sesiion that lasted from an early friday afternoon to Saturday night! Boyo, I certainly had more energy in those days. Also, that was a camping trip!


----------



## Mycanid

Hafta admit though ... it would be a bummer to be named Cloyer Bulse.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

As a matter of fact, ANY of these names would be rough:

Gleep Wurp the Eyebiter, 12th level human magic-user (had a return appearance in the 2E reissue of Against the Giants, this time as a villain)
Cloyer Bulse the Magsman, 13th level human thief
Roaky Swerked, 12th level human cleric
Frush O'Suggill, 14th level human fighter
Fonkin Hoddypeak, 5/8th level high elf ftr/MU
Flerd Trantle, 9th level human cleric
Redmod Dumple, 9th level human fighter
Faffle Dwe'o-mercraeft, 9th level human MU
Beek Gwenders of Croodle, 9th level half-elf ranger

I should know. I had a very uncommon name in school and was teased mercilessly about it.  :\ 

But I guess if you ARE a 9th to 14th level character it wouldn't matter much, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hafta admit though ... it would be a bummer to be named Cloyer Bulse.  :\



Yeah, its to close to Clover Bulge.


----------



## Mycanid

My favorite strange name for a pc was Wobble the Wondrous of Waterdeep. Gnome bard/wizard. Lotsa fun he was.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My favorite strange name for a pc was Wobble the Wondrous of Waterdeep. Gnome bard/wizard. Lotsa fun he was.



Yeah, if he launched his own website it would probably be: http://www.www.com


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, if he launched his own website it would probably be: http://www.www.com




Hmm ... never thought of that. WHat a great idea! I wonder if you could pull that off....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Just hafta post here ...

Oh auRORa!

2,400 POSTS!

  

[stamps the ground and laughs himself silly in his delight]


----------



## Wereserpent

“And you think I care about right and wrong after being stuck in that monster for seven years?”


----------



## Mycanid

"I am the monster. I am my own orchestra. The planets dance about me, held in place by my gravity. Farewell."

A poor Whitman imitation perhaps, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> “And you think I care about right and wrong after being stuck in that monster for seven years?”



Seven year itch!


----------



## Mycanid

Man. I am gonna sign off again soon and Aurora will come waltzing in here and whip up a storm or activity, no doubt.  :\ 

Ah well. My loss.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man. I am gonna sign off again soon and Aurora will come waltzing in here and whip up a storm or activity, no doubt.  :\
> 
> Ah well. My loss.



You never know.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man. I am gonna sign off again soon and Aurora will come waltzing in here and whip up a storm or activity, no doubt.  :\
> 
> Ah well. My loss.



Doubt it. How long is this contest of yours going to go on? You will catch her at some point especially when she has the baby.


----------



## Mycanid

Well lads and lasses (here she comes...) I will see y'all later on.

Hmm. I think a Greek salad with French style feta cheese made from sheep's milk will do for beginners tonight.

And perhaps an egg burrito with tkemali green plum sauce.  MMMM.   

Oh yes. What is tkemali?

Here is a recipe: http://www.wischik.com/damon/Recipe/html/tkemali.html

I have that book "The Georgian Feast". A stupendous cookbook. Homemade mkhali is quite good. Hahchapoori is nice too. Lotsa stuff in this one....

See you all later!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Doubt it. How long is this contest of yours going to go on? You will catch her at some point especially when she has the baby.




No sir ... only until I pass her once.

But I think you have spied into why I am posting quickly NOW.  Wise, wise Aeson. Ya saw through me on THAT one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have that book "The Georgian Feast". A stupendous cookbook. Homemade mkhali is quite good. Hahchapoori is nice too. Lotsa stuff in this one....



Does it have a recipe for granola?


----------



## Wereserpent

That's the end for you. Goodbye Mycanid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> That's the end for you. Goodbye Mycanid.



He'll be back. Either later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> complete with the scrunched up face and shoulders......
> 
> 
> What ever became of Ernest?



He went camping in Brokeback mountain.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> He went camping in Brokeback mountain.



nice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> He went camping in Brokeback mountain.




Ernest Goes to Brokeback Mountain.

Now THAT would be a scary title.


----------



## Wereserpent

Brokeback Dog Moon.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ernest Goes to Brokeback Mountain.
> 
> Now THAT would be a scary title.




ROFL!!   

Oh God ... this is DEFINITELY not a good way to start the morning.


----------



## Aurora

I just must be clueless.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just must be clueless.



Look out the blonde is showing. Maybe someone can clear it up. What don't you get?


----------



## Aurora

Klyee is so funny. She likes to pretend that she is reading books. So, she opened up her pirate book and goes "One a time" (it's her version of once upon a time) "a pirate have a map and saw a cat" (as she points to pictures of those things).


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Look out the blonde is showing.



I can't deny it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just must be clueless.




Cheer up Aurora. Not so bad to be clueless sometimes.   

OTOH ... turns out I did NOT have the Georgian plum sauce last night. Got lazy and opted for tuna noodle casserole instead.  :\ 

An egg burrito would've been better I think.


----------



## Aurora

I like tuna. I like tuna in mac n cheese.


----------



## Mycanid

Did you ever read the very first Calvin and Hobbes comic strip? Calvin caught Hobbes in a home-made tiger trap because he knew that tigers love tuna fish sandwiches.

In that respect, Hobbes and I have something in common.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like tuna. I like tuna in mac n cheese.



Me too.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning Aeson.  Hows things today, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Considers the philosophical implications of a fungus having the same tastes as a tiger....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning Aeson.  Hows things today, eh?



They'd be better if you'd stop cramping my style. I'm working in that other thread and you have to come in with the questions.


----------



## Mycanid

Huh? You mean ... oh ... heh   ... I mean ... ummm.   

okay....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huh? You mean ... oh ... heh   ... I mean ... ummm.
> 
> okay....



ROFL

You're so funny pumpkin mushroom.


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know .... pumpkin was what my mom called me when I was a kid.   

And ... growing up in Syracuse, NY where the Orangemen play, I WOULD wear orange to the games....

Hmm. I wonder if I still got those orange sweats around?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huh? You mean ... oh ... heh   ... I mean ... ummm.
> 
> okay....



Actually I think I heard her say she was married.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> You're so funny pumpkin mushroom.



I remember when you used to think I was funny.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually I think I heard her say she was married.



heard? does your computer talk to you Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> heard? does your computer talk to you Aeson?



Don't you start.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't you start.



Sorry. Feeling ornery. I am prolly gonna go do some cleaning for a little while. That and Kylee is hungry. I'l be back. 

I am a little hungry too, but I did have my Lender's blueberry bagel with Philly cream cheese and Smuckers grape jelly for breakfast


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry. Feeling ornery. I am prolly gonna go do some cleaning for a little while. That and Kylee is hungry. I'l be back.
> 
> I am a little hungry too, but I did have my Lender's blueberry bagel with Philly cream cheese and Smuckers grape jelly for breakfast



Don't be sorry. I'm playing. Ornery is sexy, I don't mind. 

You're going to get me this time. I'm eating right now. Cheesy rice and chicken.

Have fun. We'll see you later.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry. Feeling ornery. I am prolly gonna go do some cleaning for a little while. That and Kylee is hungry. I'l be back.
> 
> I am a little hungry too, but I did have my Lender's blueberry bagel with Philly cream cheese and Smuckers grape jelly for breakfast




Yeesh. More bagels!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh. More bagels!



Bagel eating fool. I still have some left from the other day. I might eat one when I get home tonight.


----------



## Wereserpent

I had five cheese enchiladas, two tamales, some rice and beans, and guacamole for lunch.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow.    Hungry. Must be working up a storm or somethin.  :\  Finals around the corner?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I had five cheese enchiladas, two tamales, some rice and beans, and guacamole for lunch.



Sounds good. I like Mexican. I don't get it that often.


----------



## Mycanid

Meh ... I have never been a fan of Mexican food for some reason.  :\ 

Now DON'T you go run off crying Gal...!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Meh ... I have never been a fan of Mexican food for some reason.  :\
> 
> Now DON'T you go run off crying Gal...!



You should like it. I don't think they use mushrooms in their meals.


----------



## Mycanid

Not always the main consideration for me, admittedly. Perhaps it should be, eh?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I like Mexican. I don't get it that often.





That's a shame.

Mycanid: *Runs off crying*


----------



## Goldmoon

Authentic Greek cusine FTW!


----------



## Mycanid

I ran off crying?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Authentic Greek cusine FTW!




MM hhmm!    Now you're talking my language. What sorta stuff you like ma'am?

Oh yes - nice to see you in here finally GM.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually I think I heard her say she was married.




EVIL!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> EVIL!!!!




Well, at least now you know the origin of his question in the other thread, eh?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> MM hhmm!    Now you're talking my language. What sorta stuff you like ma'am?
> 
> Oh yes - nice to see you in here finally GM.




I don't even know what the hive is, I'm just here for the fun.
Theres a little Greek place near here that has the best food. I cant spell most of if. They use real lamb in their gyros though.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I had five cheese enchiladas, two tamales, some rice and beans, and guacamole for lunch.



I am not a huge fan of mexican food. Mainly because it makes me ill. Plus, it is hard for someone who dislikes onions, tomatoes, and peppers to eat mexican food.  :\ I like to get fajitas though because then I choose what goes into my food 

When I lived in San Diego, there was this tiny little house down the street from us that had this  little hand painted sign in the yard that simply said "tamales". One day we decided to stop and we went to her door and knocked and asked if she had tamales for sale. So this sweet little old mexican woman brought us into her house and into the kitchen and pulled a pan out of the oven, filled a plate with tamales and said it was $5. Those were the best damn tamales I have ever had.


----------



## Aurora

I too love Greek food. I also really like Italian food. Really just about any European cuisine is yummy to me. We have a great German restaurant in Cinci and I love the rich sauces on a lot of French food.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I don't even know what the hive is, I'm just here for the fun.
> Theres a little Greek place near here that has the best food. I cant spell most of if. They use real lamb in their gyros though.



Right next door to the Bookery (my FLGS) is a little pub that has the best gyros I have ever had. I love gyros (minus the tomatoes and onions of course which pretty means meat and sauce on the bread lol).


----------



## Aurora

oh and the hive is pretty much just nonsense and random conversations.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I don't even know what the hive is, I'm just here for the fun.
> Theres a little Greek place near here that has the best food. I cant spell most of if. They use real lamb in their gyros though.




Well my dear - the hive is the original place where you talk about whatever happens to be on your mind at the time.

When in the other threads, originally opened for a particular purpose, folks (especially regular posters from the hive like Aeson, Frukathka, DogMoon, Galeros and Aurora) hop into the thread and begin to communicate in the same manner as they do in the hive, the joke is that we have "infected another thread" and "extended the hive" ... the image, of course, being from the borg.  

So you are more than welcome. Always nice to have more ladies here in the hive. Currently Aurora and Darth K'Trava are the main two female posters....

As for Greek pronunciation I TOTALLY know what you mean. When I visited there in 1999 a kind Greek man asked me: "Tell me - what does the Greek language sound like to you?" I replied - "Like a machine gun being fired underwater." Perhaps kua-toan would be a good gamer analogy too.  Greeks are very interesting folk - I rather like them! But a little too animated for my tastes. I could visit them, but wouldn't want to live in Greece per se.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA! The ladies begin to talk with each other already.  Excellent!


----------



## Goldmoon

So its Spamorific, spamtastic and sometime spamazing?

Quadruple post FTW Aurora!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too love Greek food. I also really like Italian food. Really just about any European cuisine is yummy to me. We have a great German restaurant in Cinci and I love the rich sauces on a lot of French food.




Must admit that I like Italian food more than Greek food.  :\ 

But my FAVORITE food is Japanese food. Yummy!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So its Spamorific, spamtastic and sometime spamazing?




Not necessarily. Folks are usually pretty comprehensible in here.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Must admit that I like Italian food more than Greek food.  :\
> 
> But my FAVORITE food is Japanese food. Yummy!



Mmmm I also like Japanese food and I could eat chinese food every day! 



I guess I like a lot of kinds of food. Heh. I just like food!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Must admit that I like Italian food more than Greek food.  :\
> 
> But my FAVORITE food is Japanese food. Yummy!




I never pass up good Sushi.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never pass up good Sushi.




See! HAH!   

I always SAID you were a lady beneath all that gruff, sword-wielding, fungal-slashing exterior!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know .... pumpkin was what my mom called me when I was a kid.




You didn't think I pulled that out of thin air did you?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You didn't think I pulled that out of thin air did you?




Yeesh. When am I gonna learn that you ladies have LONG memories for certain things?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Maybe it's a mammalian thing....

Dunno.


----------



## Aurora

All right I am gonna go try to clean again. *sigh*

Hey GM, do you have other military in your family? 
We are going to decorate our son's room in vintage airplanes. We have 2 retired air force men in the family and I was planning on buying one of these and having a 2nd name board made to hang up in the nursery. Aren't these cool?! The guy actually makes them for every branch of the military. I might buy one for my grandpa for Fathers Day for him to have.


----------



## Aeson

You guys were busy while I was working. I missed out on a lot of food talk. Goldmoon has joined us in the hive.


----------



## Aeson

I missed Aurora again?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right I am gonna go try to clean again. *sigh*




Oh ho ... you were unable to finish the first time? Now I see how you were able to come back so quickly.  Well, things ain't as easy as for someone not in your condition, I would expect.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey GM, do you have other military in your family?
> We are going to decorate our son's room in vintage airplanes. We have 2 retired air force men in the family and I was planning on buying one of these and having a 2nd name board made to hang up in the nursery. Aren't these cool?! The guy actually makes them for every branch of the military. I might buy one for my grandpa for Fathers Day for him to have.




Oh ho ... nice. Of course, I have never been near the real things, so what do I know?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> See! HAH!
> 
> I always SAID you were a lady beneath all that gruff, sword-wielding, fungal-slashing exterior!




I never said I wasnt a lady. Im just not a girlie-girl.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon has joined us in the hive.




I agree wholeheartedly!    Hope she sticks around....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right I am gonna go try to clean again. *sigh*
> 
> Hey GM, do you have other military in your family?
> We are going to decorate our son's room in vintage airplanes. We have 2 retired air force men in the family and I was planning on buying one of these and having a 2nd name board made to hang up in the nursery. Aren't these cool?! The guy actually makes them for every branch of the military. I might buy one for my grandpa for Fathers Day for him to have.




Those are great! My sister is in the army. I love airplanes so much.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never said I wasnt a lady. Im just not a girlie-girl.




Never accused you of BEING a girlie-girl.   

At least ... hmm ... I don't think I did?    My memory is not what it used to be these days.

Nice that you admit to it though.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Those are great! My sister is in the army. I love airplanes so much.




  

Good thing too, eh? Imagine if you DIDN'T like planes....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ho ... you were unable to finish the first time? Now I see how you were able to come back so quickly.  Well, things ain't as easy as for someone not in your condition, I would expect.



I tried to leave, but haven't yet. My house is a never-ending mess of projects and things that need to be done. If I only came here when my house was clean, I would never come here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I tried to leave, but haven't yet. My house is a never-ending mess of projects and things that need to be done. If I only came here when my house was clean, I would never come here.




Well Aeson should be posting any second now to say hello. He was bummed to have missed you.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good thing too, eh? Imagine if you DIDN'T like planes....



The Air force is going through a pretty major shift right now though. They are still keeping some of their "airplane" duties, but it seems many of them are shifting back to the Navy. The Air Force has now taken over the duties of protecting American Cyberspace as well. There is definitey some shift going on at Wright Patterson Air Force Base. (Dshai works there)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never said I wasnt a lady. Im just not a girlie-girl.



Good there is no place for girlie-girls around here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Air force is going through a pretty major shift right now though. They are still keeping some of their "airplane" duties, but it seems many of them are shifting back to the Navy. The Air Force has now taken over the duties of protecting American Cyberspace as well. There is definitey some shift going on at Wright Patterson Air Force Base. (Dshai works there)




I always wondered what your other half did after quitting the comp shops.   

Hmm ... wonder how the air force would protect Cyberspace.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Air force is going through a pretty major shift right now though. They are still keeping some of their "airplane" duties, but it seems many of them are shifting back to the Navy. The Air Force has now taken over the duties of protecting American Cyberspace as well. There is definitey some shift going on at Wright Patterson Air Force Base. (Dshai works there)




The Air Force is coming more inline with the Army nowadays actually. We are making very strong changes in Physical Fitness and deployment duties. Last time I was in the sandbox I was pretty strapped at all times which is unusual for a non-cop Airman.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I always wondered what your other half did after quitting the comp shops.
> 
> Hmm ... wonder how the air force would protect Cyberspace.  :\



IT stuff. That's what he does there. Internet security.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Last time I was in the sandbox I was pretty strapped at all times which is unusual for a non-cop Airman.




All right ... the fungus is TOTALLY lost.    Could you de-slangify what you just said?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All right ... the fungus is TOTALLY lost.    Could you de-slangify what you just said?



Obstacle  course would be my guess.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Must admit that I like Italian food more than Greek food.  :\
> 
> But my FAVORITE food is Japanese food. Yummy!



 You must have to drive a while to get Japanese food...!


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The Air Force is coming more inline with the Army nowadays actually. We are making very strong changes in Physical Fitness and deployment duties. Last time I was in the sandbox I was pretty strapped at all times which is unusual for a non-cop Airman.



I think a lot of the problem was the different branches stepping on eachothers' toes because they were trying to do the same job. Not to mention the whole getting them to work together is a great big mess. Dshai hates it when he needs to call someone from another branch and get their help with something. It makes sense to start redifining what everyone does and trying to restructure things so they actually make sense. 

We have seen the pysical changes here as well. The Air Force seems to have gotten the "weak" rep of the braches in years past. They are trying hard to change that.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I missed out on a lot of food talk.



Oh, I had seasame chicken yesterday! 


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon has joined us in the hive.



Woo! New hivers are exciting.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You must have to drive a while to get Japanese food...!




When I was in SF I ate it a lot. Now I mainly eat it when I go on trips somewhere. But you are right, of course.


----------



## The_Warlock

Yup, 209 pages of posts. You people are in fact both weird and prolific - pretty much the definition of an alien hive.


----------



## Aurora

Ok, I am really gonna go try and clean now. LOL 

And change a diaper :\


----------



## Mycanid

Well hello!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All right ... the fungus is TOTALLY lost.    Could you de-slangify what you just said?




When I was in Baghdad I was carrying both my M-9 (Pistol) and my M-16 (Rifle). I was also always wearing my body armor at all times. Contrary to popular belief that is very rare for those Air Force personnel not normally assigned to security duties. The Tower in Baghdad was civillian controlled by the locals and were were not in a "Safe Zone" while working so we had to be "Strapped".


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, I am really gonna go try and clean now. LOL
> 
> And change a diaper :\




Aww ... Aurora ... one more post - 2600 then!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> When I was in Baghdad I was carrying both my M-9 (Pistol) and my M-16 (Rifle). I was also always wearing my body armor at all times. Contrary to popular belief that is very rare for those Air Force personnel not normally assigned to security duties. The Tower in Baghdad was civillian controlled by the locals and were were not in a "Safe Zone" while working so we had to be "Strapped".




And the "sandbox"? Is that slang for a dangerous area?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> When I was in SF I ate it a lot. Now I mainly eat it when I go on trips somewhere. But you are right, of course.



 There's excellent Japanese food in Houston, y'know...


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... machine finished hard drive image backup. Be back later!


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup, 209 pages of posts. You people are in fact both weird and prolific - pretty much the definition of an alien hive.



 That is indeed a compliment.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well hello!




Back atcha.

Ah, I think I understand. This is a continuing simulation of rolling on the Wandering Topic Table....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> When I was in Baghdad I was carrying both my M-9 (Pistol) and my M-16 (Rifle). I was also always wearing my body armor at all times. Contrary to popular belief that is very rare for those Air Force personnel not normally assigned to security duties. The Tower in Baghdad was civillian controlled by the locals and were were not in a "Safe Zone" while working so we had to be "Strapped".



I way was way off. Ma'am I salute you for serving your country. I'm glad you made it home safely. Is there a chance of going back?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And the "sandbox"? Is that slang for a dangerous area?



 I think that's just Baghdad/Iraq. It's sandy out there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, I am really gonna go try and clean now. LOL
> 
> And change a diaper :\




Yours or the baby's?


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Back atcha.
> 
> Ah, I think I understand. This is a continuing simulation of rolling on the Wandering Topic Table....



_That_, actually, would probably be Galeros.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Back atcha.
> 
> Ah, I think I understand. This is a continuing simulation of rolling on the Wandering Topic Table....



It's a totally random conversation. We just talk about what ever comes to mind. If it catches then we talk about it for awhile. I hope you didn't try to read all the pages. That could take a long time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a totally random conversation. We just talk about what ever comes to mind. If it catches then we talk about it for awhile. I hope you didn't try to read all the pages. That could take a long time.



 Not to mention pointless.

As is the point of the thread, anyway.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> When I was in Baghdad I was carrying both my M-9 (Pistol) and my M-16 (Rifle). I was also always wearing my body armor at all times. Contrary to popular belief that is very rare for those Air Force personnel not normally assigned to security duties. The Tower in Baghdad was civillian controlled by the locals and were were not in a "Safe Zone" while working so we had to be "Strapped".




I had thought that women weren't allowed in combat?  Has that changed, or is there a difference between a combat zone and a non-"Safe Zone?"


----------



## The_Warlock

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That is indeed a compliment.





Well, that's what I was aiming for, so at least I'm speaking (typing) the right language.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I way was way off. Ma'am I salute you for serving your country. I'm glad you made it home safely. Is there a chance of going back?




Always a chance but Nothing scheduled right now. I went in 2004 but had to come back because of a severe (non-combat) injury. I volunteered to go back in 2005 but haven't been able to go back since.


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> _That_, actually, would probably be Galeros.




That would be rolling on the non-sequiters table.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yours or the baby's?



My dear. Aurora doesn't wear diapers. She's lazy but not that lazy.


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, that's what I was aiming for, so at least I'm speaking (typing) the right language.



 Just avoid the Hobgoblin. Unless you translate it immediately afterward.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Always a chance but Nothing scheduled right now. I went in 2004 but had to come back because of a severe (non-combat) injury. I volunteered to go back in 2005 but haven't been able to go back since.



Mind if I ask what the injury was?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I had thought that women weren't allowed in combat?  Has that changed, or is there a difference between a combat zone and a non-"Safe Zone?"




We arent allowed in "Combat Jobs" Special forces, etc.. I can (and have) served in a "combat" zone as well as a "non-safe" zone. One of the Air Forces new policies is "Every Airman a Soldier" so all of our roles are expanding. Personally I am every bit as capable as any man I work with. My size gives me a physical advantage over almost all other women and most men and I use that to my advantage whenever I can.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> That would be rolling on the non-sequiters table.



 Rolling at all might be too structured...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a totally random conversation. We just talk about what ever comes to mind. If it catches then we talk about it for awhile. I hope you didn't try to read all the pages. That could take a long time.






			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not to mention pointless.
> 
> As is the point of the thread, anyway.




As a GM I'm a Sadist, not a Masochist (well, maybe both if you'd met my players)...besides, I actually have to pretend to be productive at work. And it does seem that this is all about the organic evolution of a semi-purposeful thread jacking of a thread about nothing in particular (or is it? Oooooh, conspiracy theory). With the occasional anomaly (i.e., Galeros, from what I've been seeing in the Gamertag thread).


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just avoid the Hobgoblin. Unless you translate it immediately afterward.



Did you just call me a Hobgoblin?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask what the injury was?




My Lung Collapsed


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> My dear. Aurora doesn't wear diapers.



... _Yet_.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you just call me a Hobgoblin?



 Do you make more sense once translated? (or attempted such?)


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We arent allowed in "Combat Jobs" Special forces, etc.. I can (and have) served in a "combat" zone as well as a "non-safe" zone. One of the Air Forces new policies is "Every Airman a Soldier" so all of our roles are expanding. Personally I am every bit as capable as any man I work with. My size gives me a physical advantage over almost all other women and most men and I use that to my advantage whenever I can.





I didn't mean to suggest that you're not capable.  I was just curious about the policy.


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As a GM I'm a Sadist, not a Masochist (well, maybe both if you'd met my players)...besides, I actually have to pretend to be productive at work. And it does seem that this is all about the organic evolution of a semi-purposeful thread jacking of a thread about nothing in particular (or is it? Oooooh, conspiracy theory). With the occasional anomaly (i.e., Galeros, from what I've been seeing in the Gamertag thread).



 It's a thread jacking of a thread jacking of a thread jacking of a thread jacking...

ad infinitum.

The Hive is much older than this thread, even.

The beginnings of which are known only to a select few...
(there used to be a website, albeit, older than my stay here)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My Lung Collapsed




OUCH. Things like that make me happy my major injuries in life have been dislocating both my knees (never at the same time) and my pride when I've hit the floor like a sack of potatoes at warp speed during dislocation.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My Lung Collapsed



 *wince*
Ouch.

Glad you're still around!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you make more sense once translated? (or attempted such?)



I never make sense.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My Lung Collapsed




Yowch!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a thread jacking of a thread jacking of a thread jacking of a thread jacking...
> 
> ad infinitum.
> 
> The Hive is much older than this thread, even.
> 
> The beginnings of which are known only to a select few...
> (there used to be a website, albeit, older than my stay here)



I think Hellhound claims to be the one that created the hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a thread jacking of a thread jacking of a...




So, it's the EN World equivalent of The Song That Never Ends


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to suggest that you're not capable.  I was just curious about the policy.




I apologize If it seemed like I was yelling at you. I get a lot of "Girls cant or shouldnt do X" in the military and so sometimes I get defensive for no reason.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup, 209 pages of posts. You people are in fact both weird and prolific - pretty much the definition of an alien hive.




Awww ... you are here for the first time and already complimenting us!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, it's the EN World equivalent of The Song That Never Ends




It just goes on and on my friend.....


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never make sense.



 My point exactly.


----------



## The_Warlock

Because it's the Thread that Never Ends....


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think Hellhound claims to be the one that created the hive.



 The Hive always was and always will be.

But that's a good theory too.

Maybe he was the url to the website somewhere...


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, it's the EN World equivalent of The Song That Never Ends



 Yes, but we harmonize in a dischordal sort of way.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ... you are here for the first time and already complimenting us!



 He's not getting my Bud Light.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's not getting my Bud Light.




Heh good line.

I am not much of a fan of beer. I would rather have a soda most of the time. It tastes better  Of course, the whole not being allowed to drink because I am pregnant has made me crave a margarita or a nice gass of red wine or Reisling every now and then.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Ah, I see you have relented to the Hive's blitzkrieg on your Gamertag thread, Goldmoon. Apparently the folks here have perfected the conversation sucking void technology.

I wonder if that could be added to the Top 10 Ways to Destroy The Earth.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh good line.
> 
> I am not much of a fan of beer.



Me neither, I just like the line too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh good line.
> 
> I am not much of a fan of beer. I would rather have a soda most of the time. It tastes better  Of course, the whole not being allowed to drink because I am pregnant has made me crave a margarita or a nice gass of red wine or Reisling every now and then.  :\




I love Guinness (My ass does not)


----------



## The_Warlock

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He's not getting my Bud Light.




No worries there, don't drink and don't smoke. Repelled by the smell and taste of the first, and allergic to the second. 

Now, if you had a bag of M&Ms, that'd be a different story.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I apologize If it seemed like I was yelling at you. I get a lot of "Girls cant or shouldnt do X" in the military and so sometimes I get defensive for no reason.




No worries.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It just goes on and on my friend.....




My dear ... you have been here only a little while and you already understand. Ahhh ... my fungal heart is made glad once again this many a day!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love Guinness (My ass does not)




Terribly sorry to hear that, it must be true suffering to have an indifferent or hateful ass. Especially one that keeps following you everywhere.


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No worries there, don't drink and don't smoke. Repelled by the smell and taste of the first, and allergic to the second.
> 
> Now, if you had a bag of M&Ms, that'd be a different story.



 You're not getting my M&M's either! Particularly the dark chocolate ones!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My point exactly.



You had a point? No one in the hive has a point. That's one of the reasons it has lasted this long. No one ever gets to the point.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Apparently the folks here have perfected the conversation  sucking void technology.





If only.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No worries there, don't drink and don't smoke. Repelled by the smell and taste of the first, and allergic to the second.
> 
> Now, if you had a bag of M&Ms, that'd be a different story.




Oooooo ... M&M's    Now THERE'S something worthwhile.

Must admit that while I don't smoke I DO enjoy a glass of table wine with dinner.   The Romanians dilute their wine with hot water (1/2 and 1/2) and throw a spoonful of sugar in. Very tasty stuff.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> You had a point? No one in the hive has a point. That's one of the reasons it has lasted this long. No one ever gets to the point.



 What's your point?

Fine, I'll fix it:


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> My pint exactly.



 Better?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Terribly sorry to hear that, it must be true suffering to have an indifferent or hateful ass. Especially one that keeps following you everywhere.




Since when did Goldmoon have a pet donkey on the base??


----------



## The_Warlock

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You're not getting my M&M's either! Particularly the dark chocolate ones!





M&Miser!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You had a point? No one in the hive has a point. That's one of the reasons it has lasted this long. No one ever gets to the point.




Whats your point?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooooo ... M&M's    Now THERE'S something worthwhile.
> 
> Must admit that while I don't smoke I DO enjoy a glass of table wine with dinner.   The Romanians dilute their wine with hot water (1/2 and 1/2) and throw a spoonful of sugar in. Very tasty stuff.



 I first read that as "Romulans."

I'm not a trekkie, I promise!

Anyway, I thought it was the Greeks, and I thought it started in Crete.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love Guinness (My ass does not)




LMAO!

Personally, I like to drink my beer, not chew it.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I wonder if that could be added to the Top 10 Ways to Destroy The Earth.




I doubt it ... we tend to be somewhat selective in here. I have no interest to absorb that one, at least. Maybe someone else will though.


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, I see you have relented to the Hive's blitzkrieg on your Gamertag thread, Goldmoon. Apparently the folks here have perfected the conversation sucking void technology.
> 
> I wonder if that could be added to the Top 10 Ways to Destroy The Earth.



 If we had perfected it, we wouldn't need to keep trying!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Terribly sorry to hear that, it must be true suffering to have an indifferent or hateful ass. Especially one that keeps following you everywhere.




Occasionally, Im convinced it has its own mind....


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> M&Miser!



 You called?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats your point?



Here, you don't need a point. That is my point. 









I am the point man.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Since when did Goldmoon have a pet donkey on the base??




For quite some time now. I named him Mycanid


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I first read that as "Romulans."
> 
> I'm not a trekkie, I promise!
> 
> Anyway, I thought it was the Greeks, and I thought it started in Crete.




Romulans eh?   

Hmm ... I don't know where this began, but I do know where I first learned how to do it. 

Wouldn't be surprised if it was in Crete, though. But how do you"prove" such a thing, anyway?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> Personally, I like to drink my beer, not chew it.




But its sooooooo smooth. *drool*


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Occasionally, Im convinced it has its own mind....



 No one here has a mind.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Occasionally, Im convinced it has its own mind....



Curious, does your shake bring all the boys to the yard?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooooo ... M&M's    Now THERE'S something worthwhile.
> 
> Must admit that while I don't smoke I DO enjoy a glass of table wine with dinner.   The Romanians dilute their wine with hot water (1/2 and 1/2) and throw a spoonful of sugar in. Very tasty stuff.




The only alcohols that don't offend my palate are Vodkas and Scotch. But since I don't get drunk, it's hard to justify spending money on a bottle of something stinky that just makes my capillaries widen near the skin.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> For quite some time now. I named him Mycanid




Awww ...

Wait a minute. You were a myconid fan before you encountered me on the boards?   

You are truly a rare phenomenon ... don't meet many other fans....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Romulans eh?
> 
> Hmm ... I don't know where this began, but I do know where I first learned how to do it.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if it was in Crete, though. But how do you"prove" such a thing, anyway?




Ancient, unearthed bartabs?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> For quite some time now. I named him Mycanid



Myc, I think she just called you an ass.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Romulans eh?
> 
> Hmm ... I don't know where this began, but I do know where I first learned how to do it.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if it was in Crete, though. But how do you"prove" such a thing, anyway?



 I have no clue! I don't consider history to be a strength of mine anyway, but Crete was known for having excellent wine at the time, I seem to recall.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But its sooooooo smooth. *drool*




The Guiness or your ass?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curious, does your shake bring all the boys to the yard?




"Boys"? who has time for "Boys" ?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Occasionally, Im convinced it has its own mind....





As long as it doesn't get Mycanid tatooed on it when you aren't looking, it's probably just acting on instinct.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The only alcohols that don't offend my palate are Vodkas and Scotch. But since I don't get drunk, it's hard to justify spending money on a bottle of something stinky that just makes my capillaries widen near the skin.




I got drunk ONCE only. After that I began to wonder "Why?   " haven't done so since.

To me it simply isn't worth it.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ...
> 
> Wait a minute. You were a myconid fan before you encountered me on the boards?
> 
> You are truly a rare phenomenon ... don't meet many other fans....




Youre famous and didnt know it!


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But its sooooooo smooth. *drool*



 Wait, are we talking about your donkey or beer?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> The Guiness or your ass?




*Sigh* the Guinness.....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre famous and didnt know it!




I think my people are famous, not me.  But thank you anyway!


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> The Guiness or your ass?




I knew SOMEONE would go there...and I just wanted to hold out long enough so that it wouldn't be me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> The Guiness or your ass?



 Ah, beat me to it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Boys"? who has time for "Boys" ?



How about men? Do you have time for men? Or women? That would be hawt.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I knew SOMEONE would go there...and I just wanted to hold out long enough so that it wouldn't be me.




I must be slipping because I didnt see it coming.


----------



## Mycanid

Whoops! Almost time for lunch!

Hmm ... I haven't had toast in a long time. Sounds like a good idea to me....


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, beat me to it.




I have a +4 initiative when going for the dirty tasteless joke.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> How about men? Do you have time for men? Or women? That would be hawt.



 Heck, who has _time_?!


----------



## The_Warlock

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, beat me to it.




To the Guiness or her ass?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I have a +4 initiative when going for the dirty tasteless joke.




I get -8 on my spot checks for such things.   

"dense-o ergusum" I'm afraid....


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> I have a +4 initiative when going for the dirty tasteless joke.



 Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heck, who has _time_?!



I have the time. It's 2:55pm.


----------



## Goldmoon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heck, who has _time_?!




Oh, believe me sometimes you just have to MAKE time.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> Personally, I like to drink my beer, not chew it.



LOL 
Guiness is definitely more of a beer shake. I read a really funny article once where this guy was going off about the perfect pint of Guiness and that it is definiately best straight from the brewery in Ireland and that from that point on you are dissapointed everywhere you go. It was a very funny and well written article. 

I do like Snakebites though which are Guiness and Woodpecker Cider (both draft) mixed together. Very yummy.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To the Guiness or her ass?



You can tap both of them I suppose.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To the Guiness or her ass?




So now my ass has joined the Hive?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I must be slipping because I didnt see it coming.




GM ... I just noticed your post count. You have been busy today. Nice that we could all entertain you. 

I hope you will stick around you new temp home on the boards for a while?


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To the Guiness or her ass?



 Hah!

_That_ one, I didn't see coming.

I have a feeling I'd only have a chance with the Guinness.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I knew SOMEONE would go there...and I just wanted to hold out long enough so that it wouldn't be me.





Heckler--->will go there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can tap both of them I suppose.




Only if the Lady says I can...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can tap both of them I suppose.




Ok, you found the line.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So now my ass has joined the Hive?



 Welcome, both of you.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have the time. It's 2:55pm.




[slaps forehead and winces]


----------



## The_Warlock

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hah!
> 
> _That_ one, I didn't see coming.
> 
> I have a feeling I'd only have a chance with the Guinness.




Timing....it's what it's all about....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So now my ass has joined the Hive?





I think it just followed you in...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoops! Almost time for lunch!
> 
> Hmm ... I haven't had toast in a long time. Sounds like a good idea to me....



toast with Nutella is good.


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why am I not surprised?




Uncanny dodge?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> GM ... I just noticed your post count. You have been busy today. Nice that we could all entertain you.
> 
> I hope you will stick around you new temp home on the boards for a while?




Well, I have laughed a lot today so Ive hung around. Ill stay on as time permits.


----------



## Mycanid

So warlock ... whaddaya think?  Like it in here?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So now my ass has joined the Hive?



Sure why not? It can join the rest of the asses around here.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have the time. It's 2:55pm.



 It certainly feels like it, but my clock only says 1:58!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> toast with Nutella is good.




My favorite is butter and orange marmalade!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think it just followed you in...




It tends to do that sometimes...


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> Uncanny dodge?



 ...

Sure, let's go with that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> toast with Nutella is good.




I like it with apple-butter.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler--->will go there.



and that is why we like you.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I have laughed a lot today so Ive hung around. Ill stay on as time permits.




You are more than welcome ma'am. (In both senses, of course.)

We are very glad to have you here.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, you found the line.



There's a line? Who's at the front? Is there a cover charge?


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, believe me sometimes you just have to MAKE time.



 For which?


----------



## Heckler

Man, Mega's gonna be PO'd tonight when he sees all this activity he missed.

Hi, Mega!  *wave*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure why not? It can join the rest of the asses around here.




It may try and take over.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> There's a line? Who's at the front? Is there a cover charge?



I don't have to wait. They just let me in.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> and that is why we like you.




Personally I like him because of his culture and erudition!

[deathly silence]

No?

[continued silence]

*SIGH*

Well ... I like him anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It tends to do that sometimes...



 Only _sometimes_?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There's a line? Who's at the front? Is there a cover charge?



 The line you should not cross.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So warlock ... whaddaya think?  Like it in here?




Well, let's see, there are Dead Pans, Straightmen (the kind that set up a joke), comments about assess, repartee, non-sequitors and forehead slappings. 

Signs point to Yes (along with Timbuktoo, and the Center of the Earth).


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I have laughed a lot today so Ive hung around. Ill stay on as time permits.



That is what we strive for. We like to entertain.


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> Man, Mega's gonna be PO'd tonight when he sees all this activity he missed.
> 
> Hi, Mega!  *wave*



 Sorry Mega!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Personally I like him because of his culture and erudition!
> 
> [deathly silence]



I think raucous laughter is more likely here.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The line you should not cross.



*Backs away from the line.*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have to wait. They just let me in.




Your welcome in anytime. Its always ladies night.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, let's see, there are Dead Pans, Straightmen (the kind that set up a joke), comments about assess, repartee, non-sequitors and forehead slappings.
> 
> Signs point to Yes (along with Timbuktoo, and the Center of the Earth).



I don't know if I fit in any of those categories.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, let's see, there are Dead Pans, Straightmen (the kind that set up a joke), comments about assess, repartee, non-sequitors and forehead slappings.
> 
> Signs point to Yes (along with Timbuktoo, and the Center of the Earth).




[snickers in his sleeve and stamps his feet with delight, drawing strange glances from his fellow office workers]

Excellent.


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, let's see, there are Dead Pans, Straightmen (the kind that set up a joke), comments about assess, repartee, non-sequitors and forehead slappings.
> 
> Signs point to Yes (along with Timbuktoo, and the Center of the Earth).



 If only we had intelligence! Or wit!

Or...

Or...

Falafel! That's some good stuff.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know if I fit in any of those categories.




hmmm .... I'd say perhaps timbuktoo might be closest, yes?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It tends to do that sometimes...







			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Only _sometimes_?




Indeed, that could be a sign of somethng larger. You may want to have it looked at.


----------



## Heckler

WAIT!

Waitwaitwaitwaitwait.

Can't believe I almost missed it.

Get ready, here it comes.

*ahem*



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So now my ass has joined the Hive?




No, its been *ass*imilated!

Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If only we had intelligence! Or wit!
> 
> Or...
> 
> Or...
> 
> Falafel! That's some good stuff.



"Everybody likes parfait."


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If only we had intelligence! Or wit!
> 
> Or...
> 
> Or...
> 
> Falafel! That's some good stuff.




If I only had a brain .... [la la la la la la.....]

I would .... hmm ... I forget the tin woodsman's lyrics.  :\ 

nuts....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know if I fit in any of those categories.



That's not fair.


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Signs point to Yes (along with Timbuktoo, and the Center of the Earth).



I didn't know whether to take this with:

When Timbuktoo, the center of the earth, and 'Yes' align... (something)

or a comment about chaos.


----------



## Mycanid

But falafels are OUT!   

BLEH!!!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If I only had a brain .... [la la la la la la.....]
> 
> I would .... hmm ... I forget the tin woodsman's lyrics.  :\
> 
> nuts....



 It _has_ been a while...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not fair.



What's not fair?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But falafels are OUT!
> 
> BLEH!!!



 I'm sorry.

Ice cream?


----------



## Mycanid

Oh Lord .... would somebody contact a mod and have them DELETE the orangedaisy posts!


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> WAIT!
> 
> Waitwaitwaitwaitwait.
> 
> Can't believe I almost missed it.
> 
> Get ready, here it comes.
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> 
> 
> No, its been *ass*imilated!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all week.



 And now back to our regularly scheduled Hivemind thread.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.
> 
> Ice cream?




Hmmm .... NOW you're talking.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know if I fit in any of those categories.




Well, it wasn't an exhaustive list. 

Besides, this place looks like it's perfect for square pegs and round holes. I'm sure you fit somewhere, it just may require a little torque.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh Lord .... would somebody contact a mod and have them DELETE the orangedaisy posts!



 Huh?


----------



## Wereserpent

Yeesh,I leave to go to class and like 100+ posts accumulate!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What's not fair?



Women always getting in. I've already been pushed out of the line.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh Lord .... would somebody contact a mod and have them DELETE the orangedaisy posts!



huh?


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And now back to our regularly scheduled Hivemind thread.




Musta missed the original post.  :\ 

Okay Heckler ... you win ... for the moment.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeesh,I leave to go to class and like 100+ posts accumulate!



Hey Galeros, 

I am drinking tea


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, it wasn't an exhaustive list.
> 
> Besides, this place looks like it's perfect for square pegs and round holes. I'm sure you fit somewhere, it just may require a little torque.



 Oh, that's just dirty.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeesh,I leave to go to class and like 100+ posts accumulate!




Ah ha! Someone has a brain! [la la la la la la ....]

WB Galeros!


----------



## Aurora

LOL Heckler


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> No, its been *ass*imilated!




WheeOop! WheeOop! Pun Detector has been overloaded! Please run as fast to the exits, making sure to trample the slow and weak.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> huh?




Look back in the Off Topic forum thread listings. It'll explain everything.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeesh,I leave to go to class and like 100+ posts accumulate!



 Aaand... I have to go to work! 

Bye!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Women always getting in. I've already been pushed out of the line.




You tried to tap things that didn't belong to you...tsk tsk.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Musta missed the original post.  :\
> 
> Okay Heckler ... you win ... for the moment.





Yay!  I win!

Johnny, tell me what I've won!




Also, orangedaisy reported.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aaand... I have to go to work!
> 
> Bye!




Phooey - thanks for stopping in sir!


----------



## Aurora

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aaand... I have to go to work!
> 
> Bye!



*waves*


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Look back in the Off Topic forum thread listings. It'll explain everything.




Got it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yay!  I win!
> 
> Johnny, tell me what I've won!




A swift kick in the assimilator?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yay!  I win!
> 
> Johnny, tell me what I've won!
> 
> Also, spambot reported.




You win ... a DONKEY! It's the twin sister of the one Goldmoon has on her base. It's name is Mycanida. Isn't she CUTE! 

Also - thanks about the spambot reporting.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A swift kick in the assimilator?




The donkey can perform that quite nicely, I'll bet.


----------



## Aurora

Clementine oranges are yummy.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha! Deleted orange daisies!    

Thanks mods!


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A swift kick in the assimilator?




Yowch!


----------



## Aurora

2 days ago I was still like 300 posts ahead of you Myc. You have been busy!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Clementine oranges are yummy.




I prefer navel oranges to be honest....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The donkey can perform that quite nicely, I'll bet.




 

I don't think I want to win anymore.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> 2 days ago I was still like 300 posts ahead of you Myc. You have been busy!




You have certainly helped to catalyst my output today ma'am ... for which I am grateful.

[Still waits impatiently while the Win2003 Server installs....]


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer navel oranges to be honest....



Those are good too. I prefer Clementines because they are normally really easy to peel. The one I just finished eating was REALLY sweet!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I don't think I want to win anymore.




Too late! That's one of the unfortunate side effects of being cultured my good sir!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Those are good too. I prefer Clementines because they are normally really easy to peel. The one I just finished eating was REALLY sweet!




Well that makes some sense. Are the small and easy to peel like tangerines? Those are nice sometimes too.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Too late! That's one of the unfortunate side effects of being cultured my good sir!




Grrr...

Stoopid culture...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You have certainly helped to catalyst my output today ma'am ... for which I am grateful.
> 
> [Still waits impatiently while the Win2003 Server installs....]



Heh Dshai has some server software he just got from Microsoft that he wants to intall on one of our home PC's. He just bought a new HP Media Center. It is screamingly fast, but we need to buy a video card for it.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well that makes some sense. Are the small and easy to peel like tangerines? Those are nice sometimes too.



Yep


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You tried to tap things that didn't belong to you...tsk tsk.



I didn't try to tap anything. I always ask permission first.


----------



## Mycanid

*!*



			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> Grrr...
> 
> Stoopid culture...




Fear not Heckler! Some of the most cultured people in the history of man owned a donkey! SO you are in good company.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Too late! That's one of the unfortunate side effects of being cultured my good sir!




Wait....he lives in a petri dish?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh Dshai has some server software he just got from Microsoft that he wants to intall on one of our home PC's. He just bought a new HP Media Center. It is screamingly fast, but we need to buy a video card for it.




You do? For DVD playback or film editing or .... what?

Oh ... of course ... gaming is a distinct possibility ... Elder Scrolls fan that you are, eh?


----------



## Aurora

I passed a farm the other day and they had donkeys.  No horses. Just donkeys.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wait....he lives in a petri dish?




No, no, no - the donkey does not live in a petri dish.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You do? For DVD playback or film editing or .... what?
> 
> Oh ... of course ... gaming is a distinct possibility ... Elder Scrolls fan that you are, eh?



He bought it for the film editing capabilities mainly. That and he just likes to buy computers.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed, that could be a sign of somethng larger. You may want to have it looked at.




Like its not getting enough attention today...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't try to tap anything. I always ask permission first.




Maybe she's just overprotective of her Guiness...


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I passed a farm the other day and they had donkeys.  No horses. Just donkeys.




They can be very useful animals ... sometimes more effective to ride as well, especially if you live in stony, rocky, mountainous places.


----------



## Wereserpent

Okay you guys need to stop.  The servers can not take much more of this.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no - the donkey does not live in a petri dish.




Not the donkey...Heckler....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He bought it for the film editing capabilities mainly. That and he just likes to buy computers.




Well I can certainly understand THAT!    

Sigh ... I still would like a notebook computer.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Women always getting in. I've already been pushed out of the line.




Trust me, It was a line you didnt want to be near.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Okay you guys need to stop.  The servers can not take much more of this.




Looks like they are doing fine. The mods are probably laughing their heads off, to be honest.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fear not Heckler! Some of the most cultured people in the history of man owned a donkey! SO you are in good company.




Maybe so, but it didn't give them a swift kick in the assimilator.  

I like my assimilator just fine the way it is, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Maybe she's just overprotective of her Guiness...



Could be.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I passed a farm the other day and they had donkeys.  No horses. Just donkeys.




Welcome to Ohio!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Like its not getting enough attention today...




Maybe it likes being the center of attention. It hates falling behind in the conversation.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Maybe so, but it didn't give them a swift kick in the assimilator.
> 
> I like my assimilator just fine the way it is, thankyouverymuch.




Now wait a minute ... what about Xenophon? He trained horses. He was a disciple of Socrates. I am sure he got kicked plenty of times ... at least early on.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> They can be very useful animals ... sometimes more effective to ride as well, especially if you live in stony, rocky, mountainous places.




The first person to make a crack about riding my ass dies!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Trust me, It was a line you didnt want to be near.



I'm sorry if I entered the DMZ. 

I will be careful in the future.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Assimilates Aeson*

Cheese Fondue


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not the donkey...Heckler....




I don't THINK he lives in a petri dish!   

Hmm ... maybe you will have to ask him though....


----------



## Wereserpent

Your scrambled sideways handwriting.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The first person to make a crack about riding my ass dies!



I don't think there will be a problem with that warning.


----------



## Aeson

Cheese Fondue


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Maybe it likes being the center of attention. It hates falling behind in the conversation.




Nice one, wasnt even a stretch!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The first person to make a crack about riding my ass dies!




ROTFLMAO...

Nice pre-emptive strike...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The first person to make a crack about riding my ass dies!




Protests his innocence!   

I meant no such th ... wait a minute ... put that sword away Goldmoon ... wait

no ... no!

AUGH!!!

[Flees in the other direction as fast as he can]


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Your scrambled sideways handwriting.




Good description of my brother's chicken scratch....  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nice one, wasnt even a stretch!




Given the current lines in the sand, I'm not touching this one with my 10' pole.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if I entered the DMZ.
> 
> I will be careful in the future.




Its ok, thats why I gave the warning.


----------



## Aeson

Your scrambled sideways handwriting.


----------



## Wereserpent

Standing so perfectly there in the light. It's almost as if you've blossomed from it.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The first person to make a crack about riding my ass dies!



ROFLMAO


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Given the current lines in the sand, I'm not touching this one with my 10' pole.




Ah .... an old school gamer I see! One who knows what to DO with a ten foot pole. That is encouraging.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The first person to make a crack about riding my ass dies!




Hmmm...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
not worth it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Given the current lines in the sand, I'm not touching this one with my 10' pole.




Good choice LOL


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO...
> 
> Nice pre-emptive strike...




Thanks, I think Im getting the hang of this.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah .... an old school gamer I see! One who knows what to DO with a ten foot pole. That is encouraging.




Required equipment for successful delving....


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good choice LOL




Didja put the sword away yet?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Given the current lines in the sand, I'm not touching this one with my 10' pole.



Heh

*laughs for a moment and then pulls her mind back out of the gutter*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good choice LOL




Thanks, I pride myself on my ability to sidestep social tac-nukes.


----------



## Wereserpent

12345678910


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thanks, I think Im getting the hang of this.




I think you were naturally hardwired to understand it before you wandered in here ma'am.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Required equipment for successful delving....




Heckler--->not going there


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its ok, thats why I gave the warning.



Thats good. I got a little worried.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh
> 
> *laughs for a moment and then pulls her mind back out of the gutter*





But WHY? I mean, just so long as you stay out of the way of my periscope...


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah .... an old school gamer I see! One who knows what to DO with a ten foot pole. That is encouraging.




So few men do nowadays.....


----------



## Wereserpent

This thread has ascended to the state of being a Cosmic Entity.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> 12345678910




Watching 1970's re-runs of the electric company perchance?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler--->not going there



but Aurora knows where you _would_ have gone, and thinks it is funny.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh
> 
> *laughs for a moment and then pulls her mind back out of the gutter*




No come down here with me, its fun.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to just keep posting.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So few men do nowadays.....




It was used to search for traps. Indispensable in the Tomb of Horrors.


----------



## Wereserpent

And Posting...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So few men do nowadays.....



heeheehee

*mind forced back into gutter*


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am going to just keep posting.




It will be nice to see you in here, however much you like.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> but Aurora knows where you _would_ have gone, and thinks it is funny.




Referring to yourself in the 3rd person? Gary Larson would be pleased.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am going to just keep posting.



I directed a post to you earlier Galeros.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> heeheehee
> 
> *mind forced back into gutter*




Heehee


----------



## Wereserpent

The Galeros is going to eat Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No come down here with me, its fun.



You're making it hard not to approach the line.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So few men do nowadays.....




I used to, until that donkey kicked me...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So few men do nowadays.....




Alas for the current crop of swift action powergamers...I prefer a thorough spellunking.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> I directed a post to you earlier Galeros.




You think I can find it in this mire of treachery?


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Referring to yourself in the 3rd person? Gary Larson would be pleased.



I don't do it too terribly often. Plus, it isnt quite 3rd person as "Aurora" is kind of an alternate personality at times.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> but Aurora knows where you _would_ have gone, and thinks it is funny.




 .


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So few men do nowadays.....



You're testing me aren't you?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I used to, until that donkey kicked me...




Oh .... 10 foot pole ....    ... how embarrassing ... that's not what I meant!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're testing me aren't you?




Nah, she is not.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're making it hard not to approach the line.




Lines were made to be crossed. Unfortunately, legs were made to be broken...


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> You think I can find it in this mire of treachery?



Heh. True. I told you I was drinking tea  and I still am nursing it because I decided I have to get back to work after I am done.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

I will ascend beyond anything anyone has ever seen before!


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas for the current crop of swift action powergamers...I prefer a thorough spellunking.




Heckler-->still not going there


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I used to, until that donkey kicked me...




I just laughed out loud at that. Was it my donkey?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Lines were made to be crossed. Unfortunately, legs were made to be broken...



LOL


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. True. I told you I was drinking tea  and I still am nursing it because I decided I have to get back to work after I am done.  :\




Ahhhh, tea is good.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler-->still not going there




Wisdom is beyond price, my son, be thankful that you have it...


----------



## Mycanid

Tea you say? What kind?

The only black tea I like is earl grey.

I like any cranberry combo flavored herb tea.

I like the smell of jasmine tea, but can't stand how it tastes.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

This is the most active I have ever seen the Hivemind.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't do it too terribly often. Plus, it isnt quite 3rd person as "Aurora" is kind of an alternate personality at times.




There is so much I want to say to that......


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just laughed out loud at that. Was it my donkey?




No, it was her twin.

Mycanid gave her to me.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas for the current crop of swift action powergamers...I prefer a thorough spellunking.



 Many do. 

~can't stand powergaming


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There is so much I want to say to that......




Then say it Snookums.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler-->still not going there




Sigh ... careful she doesn't chase after YOU with her sword.   

You might not be in a condition to flee so easily at the moment.  :\


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Lines were made to be crossed. Unfortunately, legs were made to be broken...



Not gonna happen.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just laughed out loud at that. Was it my donkey?




If it is, does that mean that someone is riding Mycanid? (Mental Image Censored By People Who Know Whats Good For You Better Than You Do)


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> No, it was her twin.
> 
> Mycanid gave her to me.




I hope you are grateful?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just laughed out loud at that. Was it my donkey?



I thought we weren't talking about your ass anymore.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're making it hard not to approach the line.




_That_ line is ok. I know its complicated but trust me, there is a clearly defined line somewhere.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There is so much I want to say to that......




C'mon Snookums.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> This is the most active I have ever seen the Hivemind.




Yah ... me too.

We'll see what happens later on though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not gonna happen.




True, I Chop, not bash.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Then say it Snookums.




Hey wait...I think I just understood something Galeros posted. I think the mental filters have been turned to "Low" in here.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tea you say? What kind?
> 
> The only black tea I like is earl grey.
> 
> I like any cranberry combo flavored herb tea.
> 
> I like the smell of jasmine tea, but can't stand how it tastes.  :\




It is actually an organic tea meant for supporting a healthy pregnancy. It has raspberry, strawberry, nettle, lemon verbena, and spearmint leaf, among a few other things.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ...can't stand powergaming




Yeah ... I am not too fond of powergamers either.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> No, it was her twin.
> 
> Mycanid gave her to me.




Mycanid cloned my ass and gave it to you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought we weren't talking about your ass anymore.




No you can talk about my ass, just not about tapping my ass.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> _That_ line is ok. I know its complicated but trust me, there is a clearly defined line somewhere.




Do we have to play 20 questions now? Um, In Space? The Marianas Trench? Near the Zombies? It's HIDDEN! Currently being dragged by a cute puppy somewhere?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mycanid cloned my ass and gave it to you?




What were you going to say earlier Snookums?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Then say it Snookums.




I.....cant.....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hey wait...I think I just understood something Galeros posted. I think the mental filters have been turned to "Low" in here.




Like I said elsewhere ... he makes sense ... sometimes. He's actually quite funny when you get it. Sometimes you only get it two weeks later, though.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I hope you are grateful?




If, by "grateful," you mean "in pain," then yes.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> _That_ line is ok. I know its complicated but trust me, there is a clearly defined line somewhere.



I have a difficult time walking or drawing a straight line. Forgive me if I veer off course.


----------



## Aurora

I certainly don't want my ass cloned.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mycanid cloned my ass and gave it to you?




No, no, no. I gave her twin sister to him as a reward for the joke about being assimilated. It's name is Mycanida.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No you can talk about my ass, just not about tapping my ass.



Gotcha.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Many do.
> 
> ~can't stand powergaming




Righto! I mean, if I'm going to cast a buff spell, I want it to last hours, not 3 minutes...


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no. I gave her twin sister to him as a reward for the joke about being assimilated. It's name is Mycanida.




My ass has a twin sister?


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mycanid cloned my ass and gave it to you?




No JDVN does the cloning around here.  This is her twin.

Your long lost seperated-at-birth ass.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> If, by "grateful," you mean "in pain," then yes.




You know ... I think this machine needs a memory upgrade.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I.....cant.....




Now, now my little snookums.  You can say it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I certainly don't want my ass cloned.



*puts away the DNA sample and walks quietly out of the room.*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No you can talk about my ass, just not about tapping my ass.




Important Safety tip. Thanks Egon.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> No JDVN does the cloning around here.  This is her twin.
> 
> Your long lost seperated-at-birth ass.



My laughing is going to end up waking Kylee and it is gonna be your fault.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No you can talk about my ass, just not about tapping my ass.




You need to be very clear about this.  You said riding was off limits, you said nothing about tapping.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My ass has a twin sister?




Yes ... little did you know that I sent her to you as a pet originally to spy on the AFB. All part of my insidious plan related to internet security.

muwahahaha


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> No JDVN does the cloning around here.  This is her twin.
> 
> Your long lost seperated-at-birth ass.




Ok, no seperated ass jokes either   LOL


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> You need to be very clear about this.  You said riding was off limits, you said nothing about tapping.



Now she has.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My ass has a twin sister?



Search your feelings. you know it to be true.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My laughing is going to end up waking Kylee and it is gonna be your fault.




I wonder.

Just don't spray tea all over the comp screen. D'Shai will not be pleased, I assure you.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> You need to be very clear about this.  You said riding was off limits, you said nothing about tapping.




Well, I think it's pretty self evident Heckler, I mean, how would you like it if someone hammered a keg spigot into your donkey?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Important Safety tip. Thanks Egon.




That was funny, Im almost in tears here.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, no seperated ass jokes either   LOL



Potentially though, your ass could be twice as big had it not been seperated.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmmm......You are the hero guy!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, no seperated ass jokes either   LOL



Look at this. She comes into our house and starts making rules.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Important Safety tip. Thanks Egon.




Point to Warlock for the Ghostbusters reference.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... little did you know that I sent her to you as a pet originally to spy on the AFB. All part of my insidious plan related to internet security.
> 
> muwahahaha



dshai may be coming to talk to you Myc.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That was funny, Im almost in tears here.




I aim to please...primarily by avoiding headshots.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> My laughing is going to end up waking Kylee and it is gonna be your fault.




Kylee wake up!  Mommy's having fun while you're not!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Potentially though, your ass could be twice as big had it not been seperated.




Oooooooo Not good.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Search your feelings. you know it to be true.




[Falls out of his chair all-a-chortle]    

Oh God! I can't breathe! I can't breathe!

Help!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count + 1



Post Whore.


----------



## Wereserpent

yart.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I aim to please...primarily by avoiding headshots.



I am sure that upsets the directors and cameramen.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Point to Warlock for the Ghostbusters reference.




Wooot! I got a point. 

Does this mean I don't have to be blunt anymore?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I aim to please...primarily by avoiding headshots.



 Oh my! a man that can aim correctly!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> dshai may be coming to talk to you Myc.




He was the one that let me in in the first place!


----------



## Wereserpent

erowp


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I think it's pretty self evident Heckler, I mean, how would you like it if someone hammered a keg spigot into your donkey?




Would you really like an answer?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Falls out of his chair all-a-chortle]
> 
> Oh God! I can't breathe! I can't breathe!
> 
> Help!



About time even if it is a dude. Thank you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Search your feelings. you know it to be true.




LOL, you guys are killing me. I havent laughed this hard in a long while.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh my! a man that can aim correctly!




*Mind goes gutter surfing*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Search your feelings. you know it to be true.




Together we can unseat the Emperor and rule as Left and Right!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Mind goes gutter surfing*



*Aurora's mind waves at Galeros'*


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, you guys are killing me. I havent laughed this hard in a long while.




There ya go Aeson ... a gal too! Must be a Cali thing.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora's mind waves at Galeros'*





Hiya!

It is fun down here!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh my! a man that can aim correctly!



You haven't seen me on the range.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Together we can unseat the Emperor and rule as Left and Right!




You and Aeson?  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh my! a man that can aim correctly!




Stay on target! Stay on target!

I mean really, I wouldn't want to waste my proton torpedoes with a surface hit.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, you guys are killing me. I havent laughed this hard in a long while.




Revenge of the hive part 7365879819764!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora's mind waves at Galeros'*




See, its fun down here.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Stay on target! Stay on target!
> 
> I mean really, I wouldn't want to waste my proton torpedoes with a surface hit.




*Twitches*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, you guys are killing me. I havent laughed this hard in a long while.



Your laughter brings me out of my gloom.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Stay on target! Stay on target!
> 
> I mean really, I wouldn't want to waste my proton torpedoes with a surface hit.




If I remember correctly, Gold Leader was shot to death by a sith lord shortly after saying this.  :\


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Together we can unseat the Emperor and rule as Left and Right!



Actually its empress and no you may not.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You and Aeson?  :\





No no no, I'm just reading the script...bad space opera you know...


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, Gold Leader was shot to death by a sith lord shortly after saying this.  :\




Who better to be Gold leader than Goldmoon. You will not explode my Deathstar.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dark and looming fruitcake.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually its empress and no you may not.




Ah ha. It must be REAL good tea.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually its empress and no you may not.




I've got your back.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly, Gold Leader was shot to death by a sith lord shortly after saying this.  :\




Actually it was Red Leader, Gold leader bombed in the trench...

And I'm not either of those losers...chuckle


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Stay on target! Stay on target!
> 
> I mean really, I wouldn't want to waste my proton torpedoes with a surface hit.




Heckler--->not going there

I don't know how I keep making these WILL saves.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually its empress and no you may not.



Yeah. I've been at her side for awhile.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who better to be Gold leader than Goldmoon. *You will not explode my Deathstar*.




*Giggles uncontrolablly*


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha. It must be REAL good tea.



Yes but now I am done with it.    :\ 

So, I should probably exit stage right and get back to work.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who better to be Gold leader than Goldmoon. You will not explode my Deathstar.




Wait a minute....  

Gold Leader was one of the ones trying to destroy the death star, wasn't he? I'm all confused now.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I've got your back.




Wait...are we still talking about your ass? Or are we on the spinal column now?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes but now I am dnooe with it.    :\
> 
> So, I should probably exit stage right and get back to work.




Awwwww ....


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler--->not going there
> 
> I don't know how I keep making these WILL saves.




You have the 2E Jester kit. Your mind is just immune.....


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler--->not going there
> 
> I don't know how I keep making these WILL saves.



Aurora ----> knows what you were gonna say again and approves.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You will not explode my Deathstar.




Heckler--->makes another WILL save

Man, its getting harsh in here.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Actually it was Red Leader, Gold leader bombed in the trench...
> 
> And I'm not either of those losers...chuckle




Yes of course ... you are right. Gold leader missed, didn't he? Man ... it's been a long time since I saw that movie.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes but now I am dnooe with it.    :\
> 
> So, I should probably exit stage right and get back to work.



Stay here. We're not finished entertaining the empress.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who better to be Gold leader than Goldmoon. You will not explode my Deathstar.




What if it was a really satisfying BOOM?


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wait...are we still talking about your ass? Or are we on the spinal column now?




No, Im talking about Aurora's ass now.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You have the 2E Jester kit. Your mind is just immune.....




Whoa! [does double take] I forget that you are a long time gamer sometimes Goldmoon.   

Makes it all the nicer for you to be in with us.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler--->makes another WILL save
> 
> Man, its getting harsh in here.



Go take a cold shower.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Im talking about Aurora's ass now.



Dshai appoves of this message.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler--->makes another WILL save
> 
> Man, its getting harsh in here.




No doubt the pain contributes to your resistance.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What if it was a really satisfying BOOM?




Well, for starters It would take more than one boom to explode my deathstar.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler--->makes another WILL save
> 
> Man, its getting harsh in here.




Yeah, stop that. You need to start rolling some 1s, man.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Im talking about Aurora's ass now.



I make my first will save.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Im talking about Aurora's ass now.




Now I know she lives in Ohio, but I did not know she lived on a farm.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You have the 2E Jester kit. Your mind is just immune.....




There was a jester class printed up in Dragon way back when.  I sooooo wanted to play that.  Never had the chance, though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa! [does double take] I forget that you are a long time gamer sometimes Goldmoon.
> 
> Makes it all the nicer for you to be in with us.




Since 1E baby!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai appoves of this message.



Makes 2nd will save.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai appoves of this message.




See, I have her husbands permission to talk about her ass!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I make my first will save.




Phooey on you all. Much more effective to be completely clueless. It provides excellent fodder for the others, I assure you!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, for starters It would take more than one boom to explode my deathstar.......




Impressive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, for starters It would take more than one boom to explode my deathstar.......




Ah, a coordinated offensive thrust resulting in multiple rocket launches. I can respect that kind of defense.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Im talking about Aurora's ass now.





WOW, two assess in one thread. This may be heaven.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Since 1E baby!




Really! That's stupendous. 

Which edition perchance? What was your first "set"?


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Im talking about Aurora's ass now.




So are riding, tapping and separating fair game now?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> WOW, two assess in one thread. This may be heaven.




three sir warlock - three. Remember?


----------



## Wereserpent

Chili Dog.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> So are riding, tapping and separating fair game now?




Thats up to her.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Since 1E baby!




When the treasure was random, and Half-Orcs had 3 class options.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, a coordinated offensive thrust resulting in multiple rocket launches. I can respect that kind of defense.




*Ah damn I rolled a 2.*

Such a defense would be difficult to penetrate.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Impressive.




Most impressive. [I think I got that one faster than any of your other ones Gal   ]


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> three sir warlock - three. Remember?



That's right. Heckler is an ass also.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really! That's stupendous.
> 
> Which edition perchance? What was your first "set"?




The red box set when I was 9. Moved on to 2E about 10 years later and finally 3E in 2003.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> When the treasure was random, and Half-Orcs had 3 class options.




*SIGH!* [Gets all teary eyed.]

Those were the days!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Ah damn I rolled a 2.*
> 
> Such a defense would be difficult to penetrate.




Not for the right type of ship with the right capabilities and firepower.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Ah damn I rolled a 2.*
> 
> Such a defense would be difficult to penetrate.




But we have data suggesting that a direct hit to a small port could start a chain reaction in the main reactor...


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> So are riding, tapping and separating fair game now?



You don't live very far from me (and more importantly, dshai) 

Of course, he is worse than I am.......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Ah damn I rolled a 2.*
> 
> Such a defense would be difficult to penetrate.



It might require a flanking attack from two sides.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. Heckler is an ass also.




No, no. HAS one. I sent it to him as a gift, remember? GM's donkey's twin sister?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. Heckler is an ass also.




Hush, you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't live very far from me (and more importantly, dshai)
> 
> Of course, he is worse than I am.......



don't forget Bubba. I won't.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hush, you.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It might require a flanking attack from two sides.



 

Aeson went there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It might require a flanking attack from two sides.




Um, no. A single attacker is all that can approcah at any given time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The red box set when I was 9. Moved on to 2E about 10 years later and finally 3E in 2003.




Wow, that's pretty much the same way I started...I just started getting the hardcovers sooner...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The red box set when I was 9. Moved on to 2E about 10 years later and finally 3E in 2003.




I started playing with the blue cover editions - with the red dragon and warrior and wizard on the front done by Sutherland?

That was before the Basic/Expert and ADnD separations. Man was I clueless. I was 10, I think.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, no. A single attacker is all that can approcah at any given time.




I think that is what they said in the movie too.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But we have data suggesting that a direct hit to a small port could start a chain reaction in the main reactor...




Perhaps but that small port can be diffficult to hit just right.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai said the other say that we should pull out his red box set and play a game. I never played 1E. Or 2 for that matter.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, no. A single attacker is all that can approcah at any given time.




The trench is too tight to fit a squadron...and you have to worry about those guns on the surface....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think that is what they said in the movie too.  :\




Thats right, if you tried in a group you got shot down.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aeson went there.



I rolled a 1.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't live very far from me (and more importantly, dshai)
> 
> Of course, he is worse than I am.......





So what you're saying is I should be asking dshai if riding, tapping and seperating are fair game.

Hey, dshai!

Oh, wait, he probably can't hear me.

HEY, DSHAI!!!

Yeah, that's better.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai said the other say that we should pull out his red box set and play a game. I never played 1E. Or 2 for that matter.





OMG, I want to say it..........must......fight.......the.......urge........


----------



## Mycanid

A friend at the time had the OD&D books. I remember trying to read through them and looking at the pictures. But I couldn't meant sense of it all, and never actually played the system, that I can remember. Only the "in-between" system between OD&D and 1eADnD or Basic/Expert.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps but that small port can be diffficult to hit just right.




A precise hit, in fact. I has to be due to the shielding...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I started playing with the blue cover editions - with the red dragon and warrior and wizard on the front done by Sutherland?
> 
> That was before the Basic/Expert and ADnD separations. Man was I clueless. I was 10, I think.




Funny story. When Dshai started playing no one he was playing with understood the rules and I guess back then you could eat to get back HP. So, they decided that you could eat and get temp HP's above your max. So they went into a cornfield and at a TON of corn and walked out with like 4K HP's each at 1st level.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats right, if you tried in a group you got shot down.....




I remember that that didn't work either. They had to destroy them ship by ship.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A precise hit, in fact. I has to be due to the shielding...




_Several_ Precise hits actually.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OMG, I want to say it..........must......fight.......the.......urge........




Fire For Effect!!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, no. A single attacker is all that can approcah at any given time.



makes will save again.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Funny story. When Dshai started playing no one he was playing with understood the rules and I guess back then you could eat to get back HP. So, they decided that you could eat and get temp HP's above your max. So they went into a cornfield and at a TON of corn and walked out with like 4K HP's each at 1st level.




  Well ... there's some logic for you. Just go pig out and become indestructible?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> _Several_ Precise hits actually.




I stand corrected, it was torpedoeS away, after all.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps but that small port can be diffficult to hit just right.




Heckler-->rolls a 1


Nah, those aren't much bigger than two meters.  I used to bullseye those all the time back home.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is I should be asking dshai if riding, tapping and seperating are fair game.
> 
> Hey, dshai!
> 
> Oh, wait, he probably can't hear me.
> 
> HEY, DSHAI!!!
> 
> Yeah, that's better.



Have I mentioned his friend Bubba? You might want to be careful.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler-->rolls a 1
> 
> 
> Nah, those aren't much bigger than two meters.  I used to bullseye those all the time back home.




SIGH!   

Even I saw that one coming.  :\ 

Where is that mule?! Get him!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> makes will save again.




Oh Aeson, The Line, The Line is Calling....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Funny story. When Dshai started playing no one he was playing with understood the rules and I guess back then you could eat to get back HP. So, they decided that you could eat and get temp HP's above your max. So they went into a cornfield and at a TON of corn and walked out with like 4K HP's each at 1st level.




Geez, Imagine the crap they would have to take later!


----------



## dshai527

HEY HECKLER!

Talking about riding, tapping, or seperating my wife's ass is not okay. 

I likes it just the way it is and I prefer to be the only one touching it in general.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai said the other say that we should pull out his red box set and play a game. I never played 1E. Or 2 for that matter.




Aurora should not be using the words "red," "box," and "play," at the same time.

Ever.

Unless she really means it.


----------



## Goldmoon

dshai527 said:
			
		

> HEY HECKLER!
> 
> Talking about riding, tapping, or seperating my wife's ass is not okay.
> 
> I likes it just the way it is and I prefer to be the only one touching it in general.




..........


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler-->rolls a 1
> 
> 
> Nah, those aren't much bigger than two meters.  I used to bullseye those all the time back home.




For that, you can have my Point back.


----------



## Mycanid

dshai527 said:
			
		

> HEY HECKLER!
> 
> Talking about riding, tapping, or seperating my wife's ass is not okay.
> 
> I likes it just the way it is and I prefer to be the only one touching it in general.




DShai! 

A pleasure to finally meet you posting in person!


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aurora should not be using the words "red," "box," and "play," at the same time.
> 
> Ever.
> 
> Unless she really means it.




I wasnt gonna go there but since you beat me to it......


----------



## Heckler

dshai527 said:
			
		

> HEY HECKLER!
> 
> Talking about riding, tapping, or seperating my wife's ass is not okay.
> 
> I likes it just the way it is and I prefer to be the only one touching it in general.




Okie-dokie.  

Man, people is so sensitive about asses today.


----------



## Wereserpent

Redboxplay


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wasnt gonna go there but since you beat me to it......




Heckler does have a penchant for beating all of us to "it", doesn't he?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned his friend Bubba? You might want to be careful.




This is Ohio.  Everybody has a friend named Bubba.  Even Bubbas have friends named Bubba.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DShai!
> 
> A pleasure to finally meet you posting in person!



I called him at work just for Heckler.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Heckler does have a penchant for beating all of us to "it", doesn't he?




He is quite "handy" with words....


----------



## Wereserpent

I beat Heckler all the time.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Heckler does have a penchant for beating all of us to "it", doesn't he?




I took a feat.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I called him at work just for Heckler.




  

Touche' mon ami! Touche'!


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Okie-dokie.
> 
> Man, people is so sensitive about asses today.




I think they are worried someone might want to steal their donkey.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I called him at work just for Heckler.




He gave me permission to talk about your ass.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> This is Ohio.  Everybody has a friend named Bubba.  Even Bubbas have friends named Bubba.




ROFL

dshai also has an uncle named Bubba. No really. Who would name their kid that? He also has an uncle Butch. :\


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA! The server is finished! I should go attend to it. 

Thanks for being around lads and lasses. Maybe I'll be able to look in later on, eh?


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> I took a feat.




Don't most people use their hands?


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> I beat Heckler all the time.




Sadly, this is true.  

And I enjoy it.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He is quite "handy" with words....



BAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Wereserpent

I once truher taerhsj hguksl.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think they are worried someone might want to steal their donkey.




Well so many people seem to be interested in my ass today why wouldnt I be worried that one of you might try to snatch it.

Make a will save....I dare you....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHAH




We're so glad you didn't leave when you said you did...the laughter validates us continuing down the windy gutter of doom.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well so many people seem to be interested in my ass today why wouldnt I be worried that one of you might try to snatch it.
> 
> Make a will save....I dare you....




Don't worry Snookums, no one will try and steal your ass.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I called him at work just for Heckler.



I tried to warn him. He wouldn't listen to me.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I beat Heckler all the time.



 

AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well so many people seem to be interested in my ass today why wouldnt I be worried that one of you might try to snatch it.
> 
> Make a will save....I dare you....




Heckler-->taint going there


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> AAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




At baseballing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well so many people seem to be interested in my ass today why wouldnt I be worried that one of you might try to snatch it.
> 
> Make a will save....I dare you....




Um, I can't possibly be dared to MAKE a will save. I relent.

Besides, why snatch your ass, when all it needs is a good rub down after all the attention it's gotten.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I beat Heckler all the time.




I thought we established that he beat himself.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well so many people seem to be interested in my ass today why wouldnt I be worried that one of you might try to snatch it.
> 
> Make a will save....I dare you....



You don't want to dare me.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tried to warn him. He wouldn't listen to me.




Did you guys hear something?  I could of swore I almost heard a voice.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Um, I can't possibly be dared to MAKE a will save. I relent.
> 
> Besides, why snatch your ass, when all it needs is a good rub down after all the attention it's gotten.



heeheehee

*makes will save*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't most people use their hands?




Fetishes my dear fetishes.....


----------



## Wereserpent

I use my head to beat Heckler.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Um, I can't possibly be dared to MAKE a will save. I relent.
> 
> Besides, why snatch your ass, when all it needs is a good rub down after all the attention it's gotten.





Ok, you actually have my attention.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Fetishes my dear fetishes.....




Oh now that's going too far...using shrunken skulls and voodoo dolls, that's just disturbing.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, you actually have my attention.




He does Snookums?


----------



## Aurora

*Aurora attempts a climb check to pull herself out of the gutter, but fails miserably*


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> He does Snookums?




Well I could really use a rubdown.  


Snookums?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I could really use a rubdown.
> 
> 
> Snookums?




Indeed you could my dear Snookums.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora attempts a climb check to pull herself out of the gutter, but fails miserably*




*Goldmoon secures a rope around Aurora's ankle*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, you actually have my attention.




What can I say, I have a head of hair down to my ass, and that means I know how to use a brush. I also know that once you've given her her head, when you get back to the stable, you don't put her away wet.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I could really use a rubdown.
> 
> 
> Snookums?



Those sea salt or sugar rubs they sell at Bath and Body works are nice. Leaves the skin silky smooth.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Goldmoon secures a rope around Aurora's ankle*



LOL


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Those sea salt or sugar rubs they sell at Bath and Body works are nice. Leaves the skin silky smooth.




Aurora, are you volunteering?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Those sea salt or sugar rubs they sell at Bath and Body works are nice. Leaves the skin silky smooth.




Only the best for my Snookums.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I could really use a rubdown.




One of my specialties...if your ever on the east coast, let me know, and I'll whip out the massage table.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aurora, are you volunteering?



Heh. I think the hive might require photos. 

I was suggesting you buy some.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I think the hive might require photos.
> 
> I was suggesting you buy some.




I think she LIKES you, Aurora.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think she LIKES you, Aurora.



I can be likeable.   At times.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think she LIKES you, Aurora.





*Sigh*

It figures my dear Snookums would leave me eventually.  Fly, fly far way my dear and dream of better days.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can be likeable.   At times.



Don't we know it.


----------



## Aurora

How many posts have we put up today in the hive?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I think the hive might require photos.
> 
> I was suggesting you buy some.




LOL, I bet they would......

I know you were suggesting I buy some but I cant rub it on myself. LOL

Edit: OK, I know I left the door open there.


----------



## Heckler

I'm finding myself in desperate need of food.  I'm thinking of going out for some Skyline.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> How many posts have we put up today in the hive?




You were on page 259 when I came in.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm finding myself in desperate need of food.  I'm thinking of going out for some Skyline.




I just had shrimp and noodles.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, I bet they would......
> 
> I know you were suggesting I buy some but I cant rub it on myself. LOL
> 
> Edit: OK, I know I left the door open there.



You certainly did dear. LOL

I am sure there will be volunteers shortly.


----------



## Wereserpent

Okay, now that the Snookums story arc is done I think we need to take the series and a new and exciting direction.  Any Suggestions?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm finding myself in desperate need of food.  I'm thinking of going out for some Skyline.



Ugh. I can't really eat their chili. There is something wrong about chili with brown sugar and cinnamon in it. I do like their chicken wraps though. And I occasionally get a coney dog. I know it is terrible that I like in Ohio and don't like Skyline.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> How many posts have we put up today in the hive?




At least a couple hundred...I have the pages sizes set to max messages, which I think is 50, and it was page 209 when I got here, and it's now 219. So about 500.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Okay, now that the Snookums story arc is done I think we need to take the series and a new and exciting direction.  Any Suggestions?




Awww, Why do I have to be done?

We could talk about cheese....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> You certainly did dear. LOL
> 
> I am sure there will be volunteers shortly.




She already said I had her attention, I can only assume I'm fully volunteered at this point.

But really, how hard is it to rub them on your donkey that Mycanid gave you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, Why do I have to be done?
> 
> We could talk about cheese....




Cheese is good, I ate five cheese enchiladas earlier today.  I love all types of cheese.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, Why do I have to be done?
> 
> We could talk about cheese....



Mmmm I like cheese. Feta on my salads. Fresh mozzarella. Brie or Havarti with crackers. Muenster on sandwiches. And even just plain old American grilled cheese sandwiches. YUM!
No swiss for me though.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> You certainly did dear. LOL
> 
> I am sure there will be volunteers shortly.




Food......or rubdown?
Food...rubdown?
Food...rubdown?
Food...rubdown?

Wait.

Food rubdown!  

Yeah, baby!

I'll be right back with the chili.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, Why do I have to be done?
> 
> We could talk about cheese....




I agree, I don't think she is NEARLY done. But that's just my opinion. If this is the end though, I think we should collect an anthology, Goldmoon's Tale.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm I like cheese. Feta on my salads. Fresh mozzarella. Brie or Havarti with crackers. Muenster on sandwiches. And even just plain old American grilled cheese sandwiches. YUM!
> No swiss for me though.




Muenster on crackers! Pepper Jack on everything! Colby Jack cubes, just because.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm I like cheese. Feta on my salads. Fresh mozzarella. Brie or Havarti with crackers. Muenster on sandwiches. And even just plain old American grilled cheese sandwiches. YUM!
> No swiss for me though.




Swiss is actually my favorite.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I agree, I don't think she is NEARLY done. But that's just my opinion. If this is the end though, I think we should collect an anthology, Goldmoon's Tale.




That would be cool.  I just think Wizards of the Coast would have issue with it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Food......or rubdown?
> Food...rubdown?
> Food...rubdown?
> Food...rubdown?
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Food rubdown!
> 
> Yeah, baby!
> 
> I'll be right back with the chili.




Chili.....nah, I dont like chili. Clam chowder is better.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like Provologne cheese.


----------



## Aurora

Mega is just gonna die when he sees the number of posts here today.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> That would be cool.  I just think Wizards of the Coast would have issue with it.




But, since it's about her donkey, I bet we could convince it to sign over the licensing on her ass.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Chili.....nah, I dont like chili. Clam chowder is better.



Mmmm when I used to go to San Francisco I would get Clam Chowder on Fisherman's Wharf in a sourdough bread bowl. YUM!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Chili.....nah, I dont like chili. Clam chowder is better.




New England scores another point (squints while keeping track of food preferences)


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ugh. I can't really eat their chili. There is something wrong about chili with brown sugar and cinnamon in it. I do like their chicken wraps though. And I occasionally get a coney dog. I know it is terrible that I like in Ohio and don't like Skyline.




It is an acquired taste.  It's some kind of Greek chili.

Really its not chili at all, its some kind of sauce.  Apparently the founder couldn't get people to try "hot dogs with Greek meat sauce," so he started calling it chili and people ate it up.  Literally.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I agree, I don't think she is NEARLY done. But that's just my opinion. If this is the end though, I think we should collect an anthology, Goldmoon's Tale.




Anthology? Since there were three asses, wouldnt that make it a trilogy?


----------



## Wereserpent

Greek Meat Sauce...

*Giggles*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But, since it's about her donkey, I bet we could convince it to sign over the licensing on her ass.




Great, now I dont even hold the rights to my own ass?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Greek Meat Sauce...
> 
> *Giggles*



*Aurora spies Galeros still surfing in the gutter and motions for him to come over and help her untie this rope aound her ankle* 
after giggling as well of course


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Anthology? Since there were three asses, wouldnt that make it a trilogy?




Well, I was just focusing on your ass. Thus a series of shorts about you and your following. If we are going to include all the asses...well, I don't think there's a big enough book in the world to do them justice.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Greek Meat Sauce...
> 
> *Giggles*




I didnt catch it till you giggled.... then I giggled....


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Great, now I dont even hold the rights to my own ass?



They want you to sign them over. Don't give in! Next thing you know they'll have a movie deal and you'll be out a lot of money!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora spies Galeros still surfing in the gutter and motions for him to come over and help her untie this rope aound her ankle*
> after giggling as well of course




Good luck, I rolled a natural 20 on my use rope skil.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Great, now I dont even hold the rights to my own ass?




No no, you'd be licensing your ass. That means everyone would have to pay you to talk about your ass, publish works about it, show it on the TV. You'd be raking in the bucks with all the people who would want a piece of your ass.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> They want you to sign them over. Don't give in! Next thing you know they'll have a movie deal and you'll be out a lot of money!




Yeah I can just see my ass with a movie deal......


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> Greek Meat Sauce...
> 
> *Giggles*




Yes, I said it.

I've dished it out, and I can take it.

Take your best shot peoples.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora spies Galeros still surfing in the gutter and motions for him to come over and help her untie this rope aound her ankle*
> after giggling as well of course




*Unties Aurora*

There you go!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No no, you'd be licensing your ass. That means everyone would have to pay you to talk about your ass, publish works about it, show it on the TV. You'd be raking in the bucks with all the people who would want a piece of your ass.





*Groans*


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah I can just see my ass with a movie deal......




You could be an ass stand-in.

You could make some big movie, then take your family to the premere and when your big scene arrives you could proudly point to the screen and say, "That's my ass!"


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just had shrimp and noodles.




Sigh ... I think I should go find something to mawnch as well.

QUICK!

Anyone know the literary reference to the word Mawnch?

Heckler! You should know! Come on ... you know you know.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Groans*




I'm so very sorry. But I couldn't resist taking that shot at your...oh hey, there's Aeron's body...that must be the line.

I do hope I haven't offended - you are (no pun intended) kickass at this double entendred punopaly of merriment. And have taken all in good stride.

Thank goodness I have my own office at work...the laughter would have caused stares...(still laughing)


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You could be an ass stand-in.
> 
> You could make some big movie, then take your family to the premere and when your big scene arrives you could proudly point to the screen and say, "That's my ass!"




A butt double like Joey from Friends? I could be Kristanna lokkens ass!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm I like cheese. Feta on my salads. Fresh mozzarella. Brie or Havarti with crackers. Muenster on sandwiches. And even just plain old American grilled cheese sandwiches. YUM!
> No swiss for me though.




My favorites are feta on salad, brie on warm italian bread with butter, and smoked gouda with apple slices. Mmmm.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thank goodness I have my own office at work...the laughter would have caused stares...(still laughing)



And thank goodness you have your own office so you can play hooky all day and post here!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mega is just gonna die when he sees the number of posts here today.




Poor Mega!


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sigh ... I think I should go find something to mawnch as well.
> 
> QUICK!
> 
> Anyone know the literary reference to the word Mawnch?
> 
> Heckler! You should know! Come on ... you know you know.





Mawnch? 

Is that like an abbreviated Manwich?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm so very sorry. But I couldn't resist taking that shot at your...oh hey, there's Aeron's body...that must be the line.
> 
> I do hope I haven't offended - you are (no pun intended) kickass at this double entendred punopaly of merriment. And have taken all in good stride.
> 
> Thank goodness I have my own office at work...the laughter would have caused stares...(still laughing)




No, Im not offended. I even think I may have been too harsh on Aeron earlier. I realize it all in good fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> And thank goodness you have your own office so you can play hooky all day and post here!




I WAS working. Luckily, I'm good at multitasking.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm when I used to go to San Francisco I would get Clam Chowder on Fisherman's Wharf in a sourdough bread bowl. YUM!




I've had that! Delicious stuff.   

Being from Upstate New York myself I vastly prefer New England clam chowder to Manhatten.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

I don't want Mega to die! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> It is an acquired taste.  It's some kind of Greek chili.
> 
> Really its not chili at all, its some kind of sauce.  Apparently the founder couldn't get people to try "hot dogs with Greek meat sauce," so he started calling it chili and people ate it up.  Literally.




Greek chili?!   

You have GOT to be kidding me....

It's a strange world we live in folks.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A butt double like Joey from Friends? I could be Kristanna lokkens ass!




Exactly!

How _you_ doin'?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Im not offended. I even think I may have been too harsh on Aeron earlier. I realize it all in good fun.




I think you two have offended him more by spelling his name wrong.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Mawnch?
> 
> Is that like an abbreviated Manwich?



EEEWWWW

Manwich is NASTY!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My favorites are feta on salad, brie on warm italian bread with butter, and smoked gouda with apple slices. Mmmm.




I never really develpoed a taste for exotic cheeses...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thank goodness I have my own office at work...the laughter would have caused stares...(still laughing)




I have that problem every once in a while.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Im not offended. I even think I may have been too harsh on Aeron earlier. I realize it all in good fun.




I'm glad, because this was a hoot...

Well, anytime you want to chat...feel free to hit me in the back of the head...this was a hoot.


Alas, all you fair ladies, and asses (we mean you Heckler), I must away to teach someone how to beat up other people with foam swords. Hopefully this will be equally amusing the next time I swing by the Hive.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Exactly!
> 
> How _you_ doin'?




Better if I had Kristanna Lokken's ass......


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> EEEWWWW
> 
> Manwich is NASTY!




Manwhich is okay.  Then again, there is not much I will not eat.

...Left myself open there.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Greek chili?!
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me....
> 
> It's a strange world we live in folks.  :\



It is....interesting. They sell packets of it in the store. Maybe I will send you one someday so you too can um "experience" it. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Im not offended. I even think I may have been too harsh on Aeron earlier. I realize it all in good fun.



You harsh. You haven't really seen harsh. I'm ok.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm glad, because this was a hoot...
> 
> Well, anytime you want to chat...feel free to hit me in the back of the head...this was a hoot.
> 
> 
> Alas, all you fair ladies, and asses (we mean you Heckler), I must away to teach someone how to beat up other people with foam swords. Hopefully this will be equally amusing the next time I swing by the Hive.



Sweet! Have fun!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Manwhich is okay.  Then again, there is not much I will not eat.
> 
> ...Left myself open there.



Teehee.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You harsh. You haven't really seen harsh. I'm ok.




Thats good because your avitar looks angry....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Greek chili?!
> 
> You have GOT to be kidding me....
> 
> It's a strange world we live in folks.  :\




mmmyep.

Cincinnati chili.  It's a local specialty.

Its a thin meat chili.  Usually served with beans, onions and shredded cheddar.  Normally served on a hot dog or over spaghetti.  Top with oyster crackers and hot sauce.  Yum.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Mawnch?




No, no, no.   

It's from MacBeth. It's an alternate spelling from a word used in one of the opening speeches of the three sisters:

"A sailor's wife had chestnuts in her lap,
*And mounch'd, and mounch'd, and mounch'd*:--"Give me," quoth I:
"Aroint thee, witch!" the rump-fed ronyon cries.
Her husband's to Aleppo gone, master o' the Tiger:
But in a sieve I'll thither sail,
And, like a rat without a tail,
I'll do, I'll do, and I'll do."

Great stuff. I saw a live performance of it at Lake Tahoe a couple years ago - an excellent job.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Teehee.




I thought I took you out of the gutter already?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm glad, because this was a hoot...
> 
> Well, anytime you want to chat...feel free to hit me in the back of the head...this was a hoot.
> 
> 
> Alas, all you fair ladies, and asses (we mean you Heckler), I must away to teach someone how to beat up other people with foam swords. Hopefully this will be equally amusing the next time I swing by the Hive.




Not always my good sir ... sometimes you just have to be patient.

But thanks you for stopping by.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no.
> 
> It's from MacBeth. It's an alternate spelling from a word used in one of the opening speeches of the three sisters:
> 
> "A sailor's wife had chestnuts in her lap,
> *And mounch'd, and mounch'd, and mounch'd*:--"Give me," quoth I:
> "Aroint thee, witch!" the rump-fed ronyon cries.
> Her husband's to Aleppo gone, master o' the Tiger:
> But in a sieve I'll thither sail,
> And, like a rat without a tail,
> I'll do, I'll do, and I'll do."
> 
> Great stuff. I saw a live performance of it at Lake Tahoe a couple years ago - an excellent job.




Of course youd bring up a quote with the word rump in it......


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm glad, because this was a hoot...
> 
> Well, anytime you want to chat...feel free to hit me in the back of the head...this was a hoot.
> 
> 
> Alas, all you fair ladies, and asses (we mean you Heckler), I must away to teach someone how to beat up other people with foam swords. Hopefully this will be equally amusing the next time I swing by the Hive.



It's not the active most times. It can get real slow and boring.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I thought I took you out of the gutter already?



No you untied me. I still have to climb out, but I decided to tread water for awhile...you know....exercise.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I thought I took you out of the gutter already?




She cant, you only untied one ankle.....Ive got her tied up pretty good down here.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Of course youd bring up a quote with the word rump in it......




HEY! I protest!    I didn't mean that!

Sheesh....


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She cant, you only untied one ankle.....Ive got her tied up pretty good down here.



LOL darnit I wondered why I wasn't getting very far!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She cant, you only untied one ankle.....Ive got her tied up pretty good down here.




*Sighs*

*Disentangles Aurora fully and picks her up out of the gutter*


----------



## Aurora

I need to put more ranks in "spot"


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> No you untied me. I still have to climb out, but I decided to tread water for awhile...you know....exercise.




I think I heard somewhere that treading water was a good thing for pregnant mothers to do. Healthy for some reason?  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think I heard somewhere that treading water was a good thing for pregnant mothers to do. Healthy for some reason?  :\




Maybe you mean breaking water?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats good because your avitar looks angry....



That's just Han. He often looks that way. He needs more fiber.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think I heard somewhere that treading water was a good thing for pregnant mothers to do. Healthy for some reason?  :\



because it is a low impact exercise


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just Han. He often looks that way. He needs more fiber.



LOL


----------



## Mycanid

BTW - that quote from MacBeth is also thought to be the source of Edawrd Lear's classic nonsense poem about sailing to the sea in a sieve....

Familiar with it?


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Maybe you mean breaking water?




As an EXCERCISE? No.... definitely not!


----------



## Heckler

Well, I'm off to search for food.  I'll check in later tonight.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW - that quote from MacBeth is also thought to be the source of Edawrd Lear's classic nonsense poem about sailing to the sea in a sieve....
> 
> Familiar with it?




Nah, I can't undertand the moonspeak that is Shakespeare.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> because it is a low impact exercise




Low impact? You mean your bones and system does not shake too roughly as it would jumping up and down if you were doing, say, jumping jacks or something?  :\


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, I'm off to search for food.  I'll check in later tonight.



BYE!

~you have managed to make me crave Skyline. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just Han. He often looks that way. He needs more fiber.




Well get the man some fiber.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, I'm off to search for food.  I'll check in later tonight.




Adios Heckler. Thank you for looking in here.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Low impact? You mean your bones and system does not shake too roughly as it would jumping up and down if you were doing, say, jumping jacks or something?  :\



That's one way of saying it, yes. It works out the muscles quite nicely without being jolting. That would not be good for baby.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, I'm off to search for food.  I'll check in later tonight.




See ya Heckler!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nah, I can't undertand the moonspeak that is Shakespeare.




Shakespeare is DEFINITELY one of my favorite authors.

I never really had a prob understanding him in general. Sometimes the individual words confuse, but he's pretty straightforward for me.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW - that quote from MacBeth is also thought to be the source of Edawrd Lear's classic nonsense poem about sailing to the sea in a sieve....
> 
> Familiar with it?




I had forgotten the Shakespeare quote.  Its been quite a while since I've read it.  Though the Scottish play is my favorite.  I'm not familiar with the Lear piece, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's one way of saying it, yes. It works out the muscles quite nicely without being jolting. That would not be good for baby.




Is another one those excercises where you lie on your back and make half swimming motions with your arms and legs in unison - as if you were do organized, choreographed underwater dancing?


----------



## Aurora

You keep gaining on me Mycanid. STOP that! lol J/K

You are gonna make me post all weekend to try and stay ahead of you aren't you?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I had forgotten the Shakespeare quote.  Its been quite a while since I've read it.  Though the Scottish play is my favorite.  I'm not familiar with the Lear piece, though.




The original poem was called the Jumblies, I think.... Lessee.

Here is a link!

http://www.nonsenselit.org/Lear/ns/jumblies.html


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Is another one those excercises where you lie on your back and make half swimming motions with your arms and legs in unison - as if you were do organized, choreographed underwater dancing?



Treading water


----------



## Aurora

Oh wait, now I know! You are trying to beat Olaf to 3K!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You keep gaining on me Mycanid. STOP that! lol J/K
> 
> You are gonna make me post all weekend to try and stay ahead of you aren't you?




No my dear. I have no doubt that you will leave me in the dust. Besides, if I pass your post count you will fly out to Cali and watch my eat my own head! That way I would get to meet you. You could go and meet Goldmoon too, now that I think about it.

Hmm ...  :\ 

On second thought ... I'd probably freak you out if you met me in person. So maybe it's just as well. *SIGH*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well get the man some fiber.



I'll see what I can do when I get home.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh wait, now I know! You are trying to beat Olaf to 3K!




Well, that's my next goal IF I pass your post count.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> On second thought ... I'd probably freak you out if you met me in person.



I seriously doubt it. I tend to be "open minded".


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count + 1



You know, Galeros. It would be a lot more fun if you took part in the conversation.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, that's my next goal IF I pass your post count.



You are now less than a hundred away from me, and I think we have proved that you can do that in less than 1 day!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it. I tend to be "open minded".




Well, if you ever met me in the fungoid flesh I certainly hope you will be then.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

DAMN!

_17 pages while I sleep?!_

Just what the frack did I miss?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know, Galeros. It would be a lot more fun if you took part in the conversation.




I have been.  

Post Count + 1


----------



## Goldmoon

My post count has grown considerably today! Alas, I must be off to work to keep the idiot pilots of the world from crashing. I will look in on you all later. Thank you for the very fun morning.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are now less than a hundred away from me, and I think we have proved that you can do that in less than 1 day!




No my dear. I REFUSE to believe it until I have actually DONE it.

General principle I try to follow in many things, actually.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Will somone please post a summary of the last 16 pages?


----------



## Wereserpent

Waaaaaah, Goldiemoon is leaving!


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will somone please post a summary of the last 16 pages?




Ass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No my dear. I REFUSE to believe it until I have actually DONE it.
> 
> General principle I try to follow in many things, actually.  :\



Damn, dude, you _are_ frickin' close.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My post count has grown considerably today! Alas, I must be off to work to keep the idiot pilots of the world from crashing. I will look in on you all later. Thank you for the very fun morning.



We've had a lot of fun talking to you. Come join us any time. Bring your ass with you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ass.



 That doesn't exactly help.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My post count has grown considerably today! Alas, I must be off to work to keep the idiot pilots of the world from crashing. I will look in on you all later. Thank you for the very fun morning.




Farewell my dear GM - thank you for coming in here to spend some time with us.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We've had a lot of fun talking to you. Come join us any time. Bring your ass with you.



 I hope by ass you mean donkey.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> DAMN!
> 
> _17 pages while I sleep?!_
> 
> Just what the frack did I miss?



Ass lots of ass.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That doesn't exactly help.




Unfortunately it is fairly close.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope by ass you mean donkey.



You have to read to catch up and find out.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope by ass you mean donkey.




Uhh ... kinda both meanings.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> DAMN!
> 
> _17 pages while I sleep?!_
> 
> Just what the frack did I miss?




Good morning though!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning though!



Shyeah.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My post count has grown considerably today! Alas, I must be off to work to keep the idiot pilots of the world from crashing. I will look in on you all later. Thank you for the very fun morning.



Have fun!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ass lots of ass.




Lots of ASS!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it is fairly close.  :\



Will Smith impression:
Lets just get some shut ass.


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry ... but I just HAFTA post this:

Oh AuRORa!

2600 posts! I'm getting CLOser!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Lots of ASS!



Duly noted. _Moving on_.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry ... but I just HAFTA post this:
> 
> Oh AuRORa!
> 
> 2600 posts! I'm getting CLOser!



Too close for comfort!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That doesn't exactly help.



Approx 9 of those pages would be semi dirty comments. 5 of those pages would be us giggling at said comments. And perhaps 3 of those pages were comments that don't fall into those other 2 categories.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Too close for comfort!




That is what I told Goldmoon about her ass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Approx 9 of those pages would be semi dirty comments. 5 of those pages would be us giggling at said comments. And perhaps 3 of those pages were comments that don't fall into those other 2 categories.



 Busy, busy hivers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> That is what I told Goldmoon about her ass.



Did baby get her back too close?


----------



## Aurora

Oh and we had 2 new people breech the hive.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Approx 9 of those pages would be semi dirty comments. 5 of those pages would be us giggling at said comments. And perhaps 3 of those pages were comments that don't fall into those other 2 categories.



That sums it up nicely.


----------



## Aurora

Poor poor Mycanid. He did a very good job of remaining a gentlemen throughout the chaos.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh and we had 2 new people breech the hive.




Yup, we assimilated two more souls.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh and we had 2 new people breech the hive.




I'm afraid at least one of them was my fault. (warlock)

The other we all encouraged pretty mercilessly. (goldmoon)


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That sums it up nicely.



I'm good like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh and we had 2 new people breech the hive.



We've been breached!    Did they go through the delousing process?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Poor poor Mycanid. He did a very good job of remaining a gentlemen throughout the chaos.




Awww ... I'm a gentleman now!   

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did baby get her back too close?



Nobody puts Baby in the corner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm good like that.



Yep. Thanks for the heads up Aurora.

The summary was quite....revealing.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We've been breached!    Did they go through the delousing process?




They didn't strike me as louses - either of 'em.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ... I'm a gentleman now!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you.



I find it refreshing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ... I'm a gentleman now!
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you.



As far as I know you always have been.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We've been breached!    Did they go through the delousing process?



They didn't even use protection.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Mycanid

Btw ma'am ... is Kylee up and sitting on your lap giggling along with you?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yep. Thanks for the heads up Aurora.
> 
> The summary was quite....revealing.



Heh. I even got Dshai to show up and warn people not to talk about tapping, riding, or seperating my ass. (Really, you had to be there) Of course, yu could go there by reading


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> They didn't strike me as louses - either of 'em.  :\



You need to see The Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> As far as I know you always have been.




Allright, allright. Enough compliments for today.   

My head is fat enough as is.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw ma'am ... is Kylee up and sitting on your lap giggling along with you?



LOL

No, she is still napping.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find it refreshing.



I've been known to be a gentleman.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I even got Dshai to show up and warn people not to talk about tapping, riding, or seperating my ass. (Really, you had to be there) Of course, yu could go there by reading




I wonder if he even noticed my saying hello to him?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I even got Dshai to show up and warn people not to talk about tapping, riding, or seperating my ass. (Really, you had to be there) Of course, yu could go there by reading



I have a theory. I'm not sharing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Allright, allright. Enough compliments for today.
> 
> My head is fat enough as is.  :\



I thought you meant your ego, then I remembered that you're a shroom. So, it must actually grow with the intake of more knowledge.   

If we're not careful Mycand will become the World Mushroom.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I wonder if he even noticed my saying hello to him?  :\



Probably not dear. He only hopped on for a minute to do my bidding. However, he says that with what he was told to post, he'll be doing some reading tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> No, she is still napping.




Wow.    She must keep you up all night....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been known to be a gentleman.



Says the teeny tiny people at your feet.

I ain't one of 'em.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a theory. I'm not sharing.




Hmmm ... no?


----------



## Wereserpent

X100!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow.    She must keep you up all night....



Nope, my girl is a sleeper. Just like her mommy and daddy. She naps about 2 hours a day and sleeps 11-12 hours at night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... no?



Come on Aeson, out with it!   

You're depressing the mushroom!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, my girl is a sleeper. Just like her mommy and daddy. She naps about 2 hours a day and sleeps 11-12 hours at night.



I was a good baby like that myself, my sister on the other hand....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought you meant your ego, then I remembered that you're a shroom. So, it must actually grow with the intake of more knowledge.
> 
> If we're not careful Mycand will become the World Mushroom.




Actually someone said the largest living creature on earth IS a fungus. Something like several miles long and wide underneath the earth in Siberia. The main body of terrestrial fungus is actually all under the ground. It is the fruiting body of these roots that we mostly associate with an actual mushroom, per se.  :\


----------



## Aurora

He probably thinks that I logged in for dshai and posted. In fact, I did actually call dshai and ask him to post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually someone said the largest living creature on earth IS a fungus. Something like several miles long and wide underneath the earth in Siberia. The main body of terrestrial fungus is actually all under the ground. It is the fruiting body of these roots that we mostly associate with an actual mushroom, per se.  :\



Fascinating!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> X100!




Must be a rotten video card you got in your machine Gal.  :\  ATI or Nvidia?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He probably thinks that I logged in for dshai and posted. In fact, I did actually call dshai and ask him to post.




Admittedly that was also my first idea ... I remember you doing so before, although then it was by accident.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Says the teeny tiny people at your feet.
> 
> I ain't one of 'em.



You're not my target audience.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, my girl is a sleeper. Just like her mommy and daddy. She naps about 2 hours a day and sleeps 11-12 hours at night.




I am still like that.  Maybe not the naps, but I need at least 12 hours of sleep a night to feel fully rested.  Ideally I would get 15 hours every night.


----------



## Aurora

Okay hivers, I must away to make dinner. See you later!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Must be a rotten video card you got in your machine Gal.  :\  ATI or Nvidia?




It's over 9000!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still like that.  Maybe not the naps, but I need at least 12 hours of sleep a night to feel fully rested.  Ideally I would get 15 hours every night.




Yeesh. I sleep about five hours every night.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He probably thinks that I logged in for dshai and posted. In fact, I did actually call dshai and ask him to post.



I don't buy it. You logged out real quick. The next thing we know dshai is posting. It just seemed a little odd.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Okay hivers, I must away to make dinner. See you later!




Adios Ma'am.  C'ya later ... maybe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not my target audience.



Well, thank goodness for that!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Okay hivers, I must away to make dinner. See you later!



Later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> It's over 9000!



Um, scratch that, reverse it.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> It's over 9000!




Must be an ati card. Nvidia hasn't made a 9xxx line.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still like that.  Maybe not the naps, but I need at least 12 hours of sleep a night to feel fully rested.  Ideally I would get 15 hours every night.



 Exactly how old are you?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly how old are you?




Rip Van Winkle?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Okay hivers, I must away to make dinner. See you later!



Catch you later, Empress!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Rip Van Winkle?



Yeah, really.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly how old are you?




Over 9000!


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am going to go get dinner.  See ya in a bit Hivers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Over 9000!



I highly doubt that. But for serious, how old are you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well, I am going to go get dinner.  See ya in a bit Hivers.



Oy. Whats with everyone going to dinner? Oh yeah 2-3 hours later. Time zone differences.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well, I am going to go get dinner.  See ya in a bit Hivers.




Adios my good sir.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I highly doubt that. But for serious, how old are you?




He is in his first year of college ... so ... 19 maybe? 20?


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... I have to go into brain mode for this server now.

I'll be back later on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> He is in his first year of college ... so ... 19 maybe? 20?



Somethings wrong, somethings amiss.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... I have to go into brain mode for this server now.
> 
> I'll be back later on.



_All by myself, don't wanna be......._


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Somethings wrong, somethings amiss.




Check my profile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Check my profile.



What I mean is, how can you be a college student and sleep for 12-15 hours per day. Doesn't leave a lot of time for homework and studying.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What I mean is, how can you be a college student and sleep for 12-15 hours per day. Doesn't leave a lot of time for homework and studying.




Those are my IDEAL sleep hours.  Not necessarily what I get. 

I also usually go to sleep early.  Like around 8-9 P.M.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Those are my IDEAL sleep hours.  Not necessarily what I get.
> 
> I also usually go to sleep early.  Like around 8-9 P.M.



Well, then, that makes sense.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, then, that makes sense.




What are you talking about?  I NEVER make sense!


----------



## Mycanid

You never make sense eh? I think you make sense ... sometimes, at least.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You never make sense eh? I think you make sense ... sometimes, at least.




qdjklrtgduiodhks.


----------



## Mycanid

like I said....  :\


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't buy it. You logged out real quick. The next thing we know dshai is posting. It just seemed a little odd.



I closed my laptop and walked away. It automatically dsiconects me when I do that. Plus, I have several computers, if I was gonna do that, I would have just logged him on at another one.


----------



## Aurora

I could easily sleep 12+ hours a night.


----------



## Aurora

In fact, I am tired now. I think I am gonna go lay down.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to watch Stargate SG-1 soon.

Then I am probably going to go to sleep.

See ya tomorrow Hivers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone still here?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I closed my laptop and walked away. It automatically dsiconects me when I do that. Plus, I have several computers, if I was gonna do that, I would have just logged him on at another one.



Ok.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> In fact, I am tired now. I think I am gonna go lay down.



See you later.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone still here?



No one here but the furniture.


----------



## Dog Moon

So what piece of furniture are you then?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> In fact, I am tired now. I think I am gonna go lay down.




Poor Aurora. Has to sleep for two!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone still here?




Hello there DM!  How are you? Aeson is still here too it seems.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am going to watch Stargate SG-1 soon.
> 
> Then I am probably going to go to sleep.
> 
> See ya tomorrow Hivers.




Stargate eh? One of these days I am going to have to watch an episode and see what all the hubbub is about.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So what piece of furniture are you then?



The love seat.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello there DM!  How are you? Aeson is still here too it seems.



I'm not here like I was earlier. I'm watching SG-1. You should check it out.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not here like I was earlier. I'm watching SG-1. You should check it out.




That's right ... Aeson is a fan too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's right ... Aeson is a fan too.




I liked it for a while, but then I got tired of it.


----------



## Mycanid

And how are you doing this evening sir?


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I am signing off for the day. I'll see you all later on perhaps.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I liked it for a while, but then I got tired of it.



It comes and goes for me. I think some of the acting can be better. I don't understand why the SG teams are still using the same old weapons. They've gone up against some powerful weapons that they could adapt to their own use.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I am signing off for the day. I'll see you all later on perhaps.



Good night, Myc.


----------



## Jdvn1

... Has this thread taken a break?


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I am signing off for the day. I'll see you all later on perhaps.



 Just missed you! C'ya!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Has this thread taken a break?



We wore ourselves out earlier.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count + 1



 I want to see someone attempt:

Postcount - 1

ARRG!! It's not working!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> We wore ourselves out earlier.



 Aww, did you have a nap?


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww, did you have a nap?



Thought about it. I will tomorrow. Naps are GOOOOD.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thought about it. I will tomorrow. Naps are GOOOOD.



 Ironically, I have less time to nap on weekends.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's right ... Aeson is a fan too.



He's not the only one. 

Gah....I have to wait till both are over so that I can watch them (taped) at my leisure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I want to see someone attempt:
> 
> Postcount - 1
> 
> ARRG!! It's not working!



Of course it isn't.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ironically, I have less time to nap on weekends.



I work six days a week. Weekends are the only time to nap for me. I have threatened to start closing the store for a siesta between 1 and 3.


----------



## Aeson

We need more women in here. They really seem to get the hive moving.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Of course it isn't.



 Doesn't stop someone from trying!


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I work six days a week. Weekends are the only time to nap for me. I have threatened to start closing the store for a siesta between 1 and 3.



 I have class Tuesdays and Thursday, and work on Friday-Sunday. Mondays and Wednesday are usually devoted to homework.

I wish I could have days where I didn't have to worry about anything.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> We need more women in here. They really seem to get the hive moving.



 Ah, you just need someone to hit on.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, you just need someone to hit on.



So how you doin'?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well yeah I do.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> So how you doin'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah I do.



 I'm currently a little scared.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm currently a little scared.



The first time is often a little scary.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> The first time is often a little scary.



 We need more women in here.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We need more women in here.



I think that's what I said.


----------



## megamania

looks like I missed alot while at work today.....


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We need more women in here.





Correct.  Even though married I still like to flirt.  Not much of that anymore.  I miss our pyro.  She was crazy flirtatious.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, you just need someone to hit on.





Flirt yes.  Hit on....no.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have class Tuesdays and Thursday, and work on Friday-Sunday. Mondays and Wednesday are usually devoted to homework.
> 
> I wish I could have days where I didn't have to worry about anything.





I hate to bring it up but it doesn't get any better as an adult with family and the such.  Has its perks still however.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Correct.  Even though married I still like to flirt.  Not much of that anymore.  I miss our pyro.  She was crazy flirtatious.



Lady Acoma? I miss her also.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We need more women in here. They really seem to get the hive moving.





They do encourage us a bit don't they.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Lady Acoma? I miss her also.





THAT's her name.   Been so long I forgot.


How goes it Aeson?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I work six days a week. Weekends are the only time to nap for me. I have threatened to start closing the store for a siesta between 1 and 3.





naps are good.  I often power nap for 10-15 minutes between jobs.   A big power nap of 3-5 hours at night between jobs....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Flirt yes.  Hit on....no.



I'll do both and enough for both of us.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thought about it. I will tomorrow. Naps are GOOOOD.





Better than GOOD.  They are EXCELLENT!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll do both and enough for both of us.





Before meeting Tam I would be doing the same.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> THAT's her name.   Been so long I forgot.
> 
> 
> How goes it Aeson?



She's over at the evil site. the former Nothingland now Damnation Army. 

It's been better.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> They do encourage us a bit don't they.



Yes they do. Evil wenches.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Has this thread taken a break?





regularly....sometimes (more often than not) for hours on end......


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes they do. Evil wenches.





Corrupt me ye evil wenches!  Corrupt me!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So what piece of furniture are you then?





hmmm......   the outdated tv stand in the corner that now holds the fish tank.....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone still here?





nope.  I am a figment of your imagination  (try and not make me look / act too silly).


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am going to watch Stargate SG-1 soon.
> 
> Then I am probably going to go to sleep.
> 
> See ya tomorrow Hivers.





It's tomorrow......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> In fact, I am tired now. I think I am gonna go lay down.





Party pooper.....


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> qdjklrtgduiodhks.





May I quote you on that?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What I mean is, how can you be a college student and sleep for 12-15 hours per day. Doesn't leave a lot of time for homework and studying.




and what about Sex, Drugs and DnD?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and what about Sex, Drugs and DnD?



inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh. I sleep about five hours every night.  :\





Lucky you.  Weekdays I get 4 and Fri / Sat I get 8.   No wonder I look like a racoon come Friday night....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Lucky you.  Weekdays I get 4 and Fri / Sat I get 8.   No wonder I look like a racoon come Friday night....



My cat chases racoons.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> inquiring minds want to know.





me or him?   Except a single beer here and there I did no drugs.  The others.... welll   I married the source of one vice and I am here because of the other.....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My cat chases racoons.





I'm not afraid of that pussy-cat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm not afraid of that pussy-cat.



You will be, you will be.


Shes got the phrenic,dire and quickling template.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I even got Dshai to show up and warn people not to talk about tapping, riding, or seperating my ass. (Really, you had to be there) Of course, yu could go there by reading





So so so so wrong. No one understands the hive......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> So so so so wrong. No one understands the hive......



It's better that way.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You will be, you will be.
> 
> 
> Shes got the phrenic,dire and quickling template.





That's not a cat.  It's not even a familiar.   Its a magical beast!   I'll be sure to bring a baby kangaroo with me for it to play with.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> That's not a cat.  It's not even a familiar.   Its a magical beast!   I'll be sure to bring a baby kangaroo with me for it to play with.



She'd shred the flesh off the kangaroo and play with its heart after it was disemboweled.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It's better that way.





I have to finish reading what (where) she was referring (here or CM).   I always wondered how her hubby took some of the comments said here.   If I have ever tread on a nerve I apoligize and just let me know so as to stop.   Otherwise.....  let the taunts and comments continue....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have to finish reading what (where) she was referring (here or CM).   I always wondered how her hubby took some of the comments said here.   If I have ever tread on a nerve I apoligize and just let me know so as to stop.   Otherwise.....  let the taunts and comments continue....



And I'll still be calling her my Empress until the day I die, or until she stops posting. That'll be a sad, sad day.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She'd shred the flesh off the kangaroo and play with its heart after it was disemboweled.





but look at what the 'roo did to Sylvester every time.  Besides, this is a Tschor possessed 1/2 Troll Far Realm 'roo.  It also has a pouch of wonder......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> but look at what the 'roo did to Sylvester every time.  Besides, this is a Tschor possessed 1/2 Troll Far Realm 'roo.  It also has a pouch of wonder......



I've got a rod of wonder!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Approx 9 of those pages would be semi dirty comments. 5 of those pages would be us giggling at said comments. And perhaps 3 of those pages were comments that don't fall into those other 2 categories.





why do I always miss all of the fun.... oh yeah... I work to survive.   Living is for the welfare and the rich.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> why do I always miss all of the fun.... oh yeah... I work to survive.   Living is for the welfare and the rich.



Have you tried getting financial aid?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got a rod of wonder!





.....ah....thats...thats nice........eh   :\     









more than I needed to know


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> .....ah....thats...thats nice........eh   :\
> 
> more than I needed to know



True, but it was freakin' hilarious!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have you tried getting financial aid?






heh...hehhe...hahahahahahahaahah


I earn too much for any state aid and earn too little for any federal aid.  basically.... I am FUBAR.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I earn too much for any state aid and earn too little for any federal aid.  basically.... I am FUBAR.



That stinks. Sorry to hear that. Wish I could help, but I too only get a pittance.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ass lots of ass.





totally random insert.  At work we abbreviate assembly as assy.   


"So,   do you assy?"   so so so wrong.


----------



## megamania

Could be worse.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think that's what I said.



 When you're right, you're right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mega, you crack me up.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I hate to bring it up but it doesn't get any better as an adult with family and the such.  Has its perks still however.



 I get to see my SO once every 2-3 weeks.

Maybe it's because we're 6 months into the relationship, but long-distance is _tough_!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm gonna get some dinner and watch Stargate. I might be back later.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it. I tend to be "open minded".





Minds are like parachutes-  they only work if they are open.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> regularly....sometimes (more often than not) for hours on end......



 It just looked like it hadn't.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get some dinner and watch Stargate. I might be back later.





later


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> May I quote you on that?



 I think he didn't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mega, you crack me up.





they have glue for that......


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think he didn't have a choice in the matter.





I noticed but decided not to comment on.    I missed _so_ much today....er.....yesterday.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> totally random insert.  At work we abbreviate assembly as assy.
> 
> 
> "So,   do you assy?"   so so so wrong.



 So... do you?


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> they have glue for that......



 All the king's men couldn't help him!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I noticed but decided not to comment on.    I missed _so_ much today....er.....yesterday.



 Such is the Hive. Sporadic.


----------



## Bront

I'm bored 

Most of my PbPs are in some kind of limbo, and those that aren't are still waiting for other players to post.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Manwhich is okay.  Then again, there is not much I will not eat.
> 
> ...Left myself open there.





you said it.... not me.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm bored
> 
> Most of my PbPs are in some kind of limbo, and those that aren't are still waiting for other players to post.





sorry Chaos Effect fell apart as it did two summers ago.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So... do you?





worse.


I'm the quality auditor and utility person for assy.   I show you how to assy then make sure you do it right and with the correct.... tools.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Better if I had Kristanna Lokken's ass......




?!?!?   If she says something about fire I would say she is related to Lady Acoma


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I don't want Mega to die! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!






I'm dieing?!?   Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poor Mega!





snifff.   its okay.......


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> sorry Chaos Effect fell apart as it did two summers ago.



 Bah, it's more than understandable.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah I can just see my ass with a movie deal......




photo please


----------



## megamania

Jennifer Lopez at her height of popularity insured hers.


It would have been a total dis-ASS-ter for her career if anything happened... in the end.








lord- forgive me for that


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah, it's more than understandable.





That was a make it or break it summer for the wife and me.   I made the right decision dropping DnD for those few months.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mega is just gonna die when he sees the number of posts here today.




click


bang



mania-  "Mega...you dead?"

Al-  "Looks dead"

Ugh-   "ugh."

well the head was too small for four personalities anyway.   Course Ugh and his flees would have been my preference.


random thought-     TV's Survivor-  but of the fractured mind.  Which mind will win?   Which will be voted out?


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I agree, I don't think she is NEARLY done. But that's just my opinion. If this is the end though, I think we should collect an anthology, Goldmoon's Tale.





"Goldmoon's Tail"


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, I bet they would......
> 
> I know you were suggesting I buy some but I cant rub it on myself. LOL
> 
> Edit: OK, I know I left the door open there.





as said before....photo please


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> How many posts have we put up today in the hive?




enough that after a page or two of my replys I have hardly even made a dent.  I'm beginning to cry.....


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> sorry Chaos Effect fell apart as it did two summers ago.



No problem, certaintly not your fault.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can be likeable.   At times.





HAH!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Jennifer Lopez at her height of popularity insured hers.
> 
> 
> It would have been a total dis-ASS-ter for her career if anything happened... in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lord- forgive me for that



Her and Kylie Minouge were fighting over their ass makup artists.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem, certaintly not your fault.





not true.  I have to take some of the blame at least on that.....


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Her and Kylie Minouge were fighting over their ass makup artists.





If I had to, I could step in.  I'm humble like that.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What can I say, I have a head of hair down to my ass, and that means I know how to use a brush. I also know that once you've given her her head, when you get back to the stable, you don't put her away wet.





i'm lost but I'm certain there is a dirty thought involved in this......


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> not true.  I have to take some of the blame at least on that.....



Nah, you did what was important.  Nothing wrong with that.

Most of the remaining players have left Enworld all togeather since then anyway.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well so many people seem to be interested in my ass today why wouldnt I be worried that one of you might try to snatch it.
> 
> Make a will save....I dare you....





not only did I miss a great hivemind session but it was about a woman's backend.....waaaaaaahhhhhhh.  Life is so unfair.......


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, you did what was important.  Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Most of the remaining players have left Enworld all togeather since then anyway.




Events I had planned to use in the PbP I'm using in my current campaign and in my Siberys Seven Storyhour.

Speaking of which,  I will be doing a revamp of that Storyhour soon.  The Siberys Seven Illustrated Storyhour!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> not only did I miss a great hivemind session but it was about a woman's backend.....waaaaaaahhhhhhh.  Life is so unfair.......



You should join LEW.  you'd probably enjoy it as a player, and it's fairly low comitment


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> dshai also has an uncle named Bubba. No really. Who would name their kid that? He also has an uncle Butch. :\





On my wife's side of the family there is a guy wiuth the legal name of Chopper.  The only thing that allows this to be okay is he is from the mountains of West Virginia.


----------



## megamania

Besides working 75+ hours a week and having a family,   I still run Creation Schema (level 15-16 now) and sorta three other styoryhours and a two PbPs.  Dragon's Hoard which I run and The Shadows Name which I play in.

Not much time left for anything.......  except reading about women's butts.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He gave me permission to talk about your ass.




two female butts.......   This is getting better by the reply.


----------



## megamania

dshai527 said:
			
		

> HEY HECKLER!
> 
> Talking about riding, tapping, or seperating my wife's ass is not okay.
> 
> I likes it just the way it is and I prefer to be the only one touching it in general.





uh oh......this could be .....trouble.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. Heckler is an ass also.





Does he assy?


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats up to her.




Its all the same in the end.......










lord  forgive me for that


----------



## megamania

I may have to sleep and rest up before reading and commenting on the rest.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, for starters It would take more than one boom to explode my deathstar.......





just WHAT are we talking about here?!?


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh my! a man that can aim correctly!





hey-  I resemble that remark.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I think it's pretty self evident Heckler, I mean, how would you like it if someone hammered a keg spigot into your donkey?





eeeerrrr......owww......most....unpleasant......but it....tinda......tingles........





lord forgive me for that


----------



## megamania

2:30am...tired....not thinking about what I am typing.   Will get into trouble that way......

til next time and hopefully I can can join in on the tapping, touching and ah....seperating..... I think.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Better if I had Kristanna Lokken's ass......








Just so we can be sure you know...


----------



## megamania

think I'll wake the wifey and ask her what some of this meant........      


nite all............


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> think I'll wake the wifey and ask her what some of this meant........
> 
> 
> nite all............



Sure, go ahead, ignore the guy actualy here...


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Just so we can be sure you know...





She will be the actress for Killer Jane.  Sex/violence/thriller show based on a comicbook.  Comicbooks rule movie theatres and tv stations...........

Spidey 3 on Sunday.


crazy, friend of mine watched it Friday morning...... on the internet.   Someone must be unhappy..........

personally.... I want the theatre feel.  The huge screen...the audiance participation....the cute 18 year girls up front.......



I need sleep......

Trying to get through this thread has me wound up......


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> She will be the actress for Killer Jane.  Sex/violence/thriller show based on a comicbook.  Comicbooks rule movie theatres and tv stations...........
> 
> Spidey 3 on Sunday.
> 
> 
> crazy, friend of mine watched it Friday morning...... on the internet.   Someone must be unhappy..........
> 
> personally.... I want the theatre feel.  The huge screen...the audiance participation....the cute 18 year girls up front.......
> 
> 
> 
> I need sleep......
> 
> Trying to get through this thread has me wound up......



Actualy, I ment Goldmoon


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> not only did I miss a great hivemind session but it was about a woman's backend.....waaaaaaahhhhhhh.  Life is so unfair.......




Yeah, you and me both.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I ment Goldmoon




You don't know who Kristanna Lokken is?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You don't know who Kristanna Lokken is?



He has an aversion to bad acting.


----------



## Aeson

Good Morning, Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He has an aversion to bad acting.




Perhaps but I wish I had her body.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good Morning, Goldmoon.




Good morning Captain Solo.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good morning Captain Solo.



I felt like being a dancing muffin this morning. What do you think?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I felt like being a dancing muffin this morning. What do you think?




I see that, is that the fiber for your avitar?


----------



## Goldmoon

In case he doesnt know who she is, here: Kristana Lokken 

See why I want her ass?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps but I wish I had her body.



She does have a nice body. I wish I had Brad Pitts body. It's not going to happen. I'll be happy with what I have as long as I'm healthy.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see that, is that the fiber for your avitar?



Yup.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> In case he doesnt know who she is, here: Kristana Lokken
> 
> See why I want her ass?



Actually she could use a sammich. A little meat on your bones never hurt anyone.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yup.




Is he going to stop glaring at me now?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She does have a nice body. I wish I had Brad Pitts body. It's not going to happen. I'll be happy with what I have as long as I'm healthy.




Me too, Im probably in better shape anyway!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Is he going to stop glaring at me now?



I like to think of it as leering.  I didn't have a chance to work on a different one last night. When I get home and after my nap I'll see if I can come up with a better one.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too, Im probably in better shape anyway!



I bet you could kick her ass. Something I'd like to see BTW.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bet you could kick her ass. Something I'd like to see BTW.




I'm sure lol. I'm not sure I could bring myself to kick such a beautiful ass though.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sure lol. I'm not sure I could bring myself to kick such a beautiful ass though.



Now I understand why I wasn't getting anywhere yesterday.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now I understand why I wasn't getting anywhere yesterday.




What do you mean?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What do you mean?



Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Aeson

I keed, I keed.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't ask, don't tell.




Its not exactly like that.

I cant see your image by the way.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not exactly like that.
> 
> I cant see your image by the way.



Like I said I was kidding. 


I wonder why. What do you see? It is just a laughing smiley. The other one is someone running away.


----------



## Aeson

My muffin seems to have stopped dancing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My muffin seems to have stopped dancing.




I can see you muffin dancing. Both of the other images just show up as a red X.


----------



## Aeson

I'm using firefox's smiley addon. That must have something to do with it. I'll see if I can change them.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm using firefox's smiley addon. That must have something to do with it. I'll see if I can change them.




Its not a big deal, you can just tell me what theyre supposed to be. I have a good imagination.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not a big deal, you can just tell me what theyre supposed to be. I have a good imagination.



I tried to get them from another source. Do they work now?


----------



## Goldmoon

Do you know Thanee from some of the other boards? I think I found her avatar. Thanee?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tried to get them from another source. Do they work now?




Yes, I see them now.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do you know Thanee from some of the other boards? I think I found her avatar. Thanee?



I could be wrong but I believe Thanee is a he not a she. This is the only board I know Thanee from. 

None the less that is a really nice avatar. I often wondered what the source was. Thank you.


----------



## Aeson

Speaking of other boards. Have you gone to circvs maximvs yet? I've been spending more time here recently but it's a fun site.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could be wrong but I believe Thanee is a he not a she. This is the only board I know Thanee from.
> 
> None the less that is a really nice avatar. I often wondered what the source was. Thank you.




Then again the picture could actually be her.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Speaking of other boards. Have you gone to circvs maximvs yet? I've been spending more time here recently but it's a fun site.




Never heard of it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Like swatting a fly!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.



The circvs is a sister site to this one. There are many of the same people. It doesn't have the grandma rule. You'll find Heckler, Bront, Aurora and myself there from the hivemind. Aurora goes her real name there. She doesn't post much anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Like swatting a fly!



Which one of us is the fly?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Which one of us is the fly?




I want to eat your avatar.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I want to eat your avatar.



I want to make out with yours.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to make out with yours.




Then we are at a standoff.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Then we are at a standoff.



I think so.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count - 1


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think so.




Oh well, I am going to go get food soon anyways.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The circvs is a sister site to this one. There are many of the same people. It doesn't have the grandma rule. You'll find Heckler, Bront, Aurora and myself there from the hivemind. Aurora goes her real name there. She doesn't post much anymore.




Whats the grandma rule?


----------



## Wereserpent

So, Aeson, how you doing?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats the grandma rule?




We can not post anything too indecent here at ENWorld.  I think it is relaxed a tad for the Hive though.  

Not too much though.


----------



## Wereserpent

Snookums.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> We can not post anything too indecent here at ENWorld.  I think it is relaxed a tad for the Hive though.
> 
> Not too much though.




Ooooo, not sure I want to open myself up to that.


----------



## Wereserpent

Green Radishes.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, not sure I want to open myself up to that.




You do not my dear Snookums.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats the grandma rule?



Don't say anything you wouldn't say in front of your grandma.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, not sure I want to open myself up to that.



It is a bit much at times. Some real a-holes hang out there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> You do not my dear Snookums.




Ill take a look around though and see if I want to make an account, provided my name is available.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't say anything you wouldn't say in front of your grandma.




For some people, that could be a lot.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill take a look around though and see if I want to make an account, provided my name is available.




No, Snookums, do not leave me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> So, Aeson, how you doing?



What's with the ? I'm doing ok. I'm getting ready to leave work. I have a couple more things to do. I'm missed so much sleep this week I plan to take a nap when I get home.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's with the ? I'm doing ok. I'm getting ready to leave work. I have a couple more things to do. I'm missed so much sleep this week I plan to take a nap when I get home.




 

I like naps.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill take a look around though and see if I want to make an account, provided my name is available.



It should be available. There are some really nice people there.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> It should be available. There are some really nice people there.




Don't encourage my Snookums to leave me!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It should be available. There are some really nice people there.




I could use a nap already. I wore myself out this morning.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Don't encourage my Snookums to leave me!




Whats with the pet name?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats with the pet name?




*Shrugs*

I think it is cute!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I could use a nap already. I wore myself out this morning.



What did you do? Someone assault your exhaust port?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Don't encourage my Snookums to leave me!



You can come hang out with us.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> What did you do? Someone assault your exhaust port?




BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Aeson strikes again!


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey Goldmoon, if you want me to stop calling you Snookums then I will.


----------



## Wereserpent

Okays peoples, I am going to go get lunch, so I wll be back in a little bit.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> Aeson strikes again!



Hopefully it will be again and again.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What did you do? Someone assault your exhaust port?




No, I went for a run.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hey Goldmoon, if you want me to stop calling you Snookums then I will.




It doesnt bother me, Im just curious.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hopefully it will be again and again.




Yeah, if you can't do it more than once then whats the point?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, if you can't do it more than once then whats the point?



I  have a quick recovery time.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It doesnt bother me, Im just curious.



Can I call you sweet cheeks?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I  have a quick recovery time.




I mean in a row, theres no time for recovery.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can I call you sweet cheeks?




Sure.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I mean in a row, theres no time for recovery.



I know what you meant. Encores are my speciality.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sure.



I want you to know you are now my second favorite hiver EVAR sweet cheeks.


----------



## Aeson

My photoshop skills are limited. I'm still working on getting a better avatar.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want you to know you are now my second favorite hiver EVAR sweet cheeks.




Second fav already? Sweet! Whos on top of me?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It doesnt bother me, Im just curious.




Okay then, Snookums.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Second fav already? Sweet! Whos on top of me?




....................

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> ....................
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!




Yeah, I thought Id throw the dogs a bone to start the day.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought Id throw the dogs a *bone* to start the day.




BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Second fav already? Sweet! Whos on top of me?



Should have asked before he got on top of you.  hehe


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought Id throw the dogs a bone to start the day.



WOOF WOOF.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should have asked before he got on top of you.  hehe




Ooooh, ooooh am I the favorite?!?!?!?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ooooh, ooooh am I the favorite?!?!?!?



Down boy. I think she's a little mature for you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Purple Red.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Down boy. I think she's a little mature for you.




I just wanted to know if I was the favorite.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Down boy. I think she's a little mature for you.




That your nice way of saying I'm old?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know if I was the favorite.



Sorry Gal. Aurora gets the honor. I know her more than everyone else.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I just wanted to know if I was the favorite.




I bet I know who it is.....

Posted this too late but I was right.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That your nice way of saying I'm old?




I'm into older women.  

*Waits for Aeson to come up with some witty retort*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry Gal. Aurora gets the honor. I know here more than everyone else.




Waaaaaah.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Should have asked before he got on top of you.  hehe




Aurora is not a he!


----------



## Wereserpent

Right now, there's nothing I can't do.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That your nice way of saying I'm old?



We're the same age. If you're old then so am I. I'm not old. I'm getting too old to call anyone old.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Aurora is not a he!



By golly, I think you are correct.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> By golly, I think you are correct.




I would hope so.  Otherwise we would have an mpreg on our hands!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like Cheese!




Yup, you do.

Nonsense.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey! You came!


----------



## Wereserpent

Insert part A into...bhuy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldiemoon!!!!! :d 

Snookums!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Right now, there's nothing I can't do.



Good. Come over and clean my game room. I have a game torrow.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am trying to make sense of the burial ruins at Tew.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good. Come over and clean my game room. I have a game torrow.




I already cleaned your game room yesterday after all the fun we had with the bananas.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson likes to eat milk.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hey! You came!



Not yet. I'm saving that for later. I have work to do.


----------



## Wereserpent

The yurhsjslsh of fo ewj shdyui.


----------



## Goldmoon

So Aurora is on top of me?

Hey I need some cleaning done too!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not yet. I'm saving that for later. I have work to do.




I was starting to get bored.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Aeson likes to eat milk.



Actually I can't eat or drink milk anymore.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So Aurora is on top of me?
> 
> Hey I need some cleaning done too!




Kinky.  Just remember I will always be here Snookums!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually I can't eat or drink milk anymore.




That sucks.  I love milk and cheese and ice cream.


----------



## Aeson

I swear I'm going to start cleaning. I'll pop in and out.


----------



## Wereserpent

I wonder where Mycanid is right now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps but I wish I had her body.



 Me too, IYKWIMAITYD.

Too easy?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> That sucks.  I love milk and cheese and ice cream.



I can eat cheese and ice cream. I can't eat a lot of it. Milk itself gives me grief.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I swear I'm going to start cleaning. *I'll pop in and out.*




I'm sure you will.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can eat cheese and ice cream. I can't eat a lot of it. Milk itself gives me grief.




Ahhhh, I love milk with all my body.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dort.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Assimilates some minor posters*


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I want to eat your avatar.



 Share!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats Cheese*


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Share!




Too late!


----------



## Wereserpent

"I gues she must have liked the taste"


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count - 1



 Did it work?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm sure you will.



One day I will.


----------



## Wereserpent

“You can’t just sit down with a group of guys and start talking!”


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> Too late!



 Blast!

... Well, it's still there anyway.


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did it work?




No, my post count just went up one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> No, my post count just went up one.




Aww, poor baby.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  How ya all doing?




I am fine, how about you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aww, poor baby.




Baby wants some Milk!

*Goes to fridge and gets some milk*


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> No, my post count just went up one.



 Awww, maybe next time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am fine, how about you?



 Cheater!


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Awww, maybe next time.




Yeah, I just gotta keep trying!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cheater!




How am I cheating mushroom man!?


----------



## Wereserpent

Okay Guys, I will be gone for a while.  Se ya all later.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros, The king of post whores.  Catch you later man.


----------



## sedarfaery

Just what exactly is the hive? Do you all buzz around like an insect colony?


----------



## Aeson

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> Just what exactly is the hive? Do you all buzz around like an insect colony?



First, welcome. 

It's an ever changing conversation. It's a place for random thoughts and silliness. There is a core group of folks that keep it alive. Others come and go. Pull up a chair and sit a spell. We don't bite unless you give permission.


----------



## Aeson

Weekends are not that active.


----------



## sedarfaery

Aeson said:
			
		

> Weekends are not that active.



I'll join in the fun later. I don't have the time to get caught up in meaningless banter right now, I'm headed out the door in 10 minutes to catch Spiderman 3.


----------



## Aeson

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> I'll join in the fun later. I don't have the time to get caught up in meaningless banter right now, I'm headed out the door in 10 minutes to catch Spiderman 3.



Cool. No spoilers when you come back.


----------



## sedarfaery

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cool. No spoilers when you come back.



I'll try not to.


----------



## Jdvn1

sedarfaery said:
			
		

> Just what exactly is the hive? Do you all buzz around like an insect colony?



 That's not a bad idea...


----------



## Goldmoon

Hey, whats everyones favorite movie?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey, whats everyones favorite movie?



Untill they finish the Dragonlance movie it is Star Wars. I enjoy them all. Chances are it will still be Star Wars when Dragonlance comes out.


----------



## Jdvn1

Life is Beautiful.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Life is Beautiful.



I don't know that one. Who's in it?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Untill they finish the Dragonlance movie it is Star Wars. I enjoy them all. Chances are it will still be Star Wars when Dragonlance comes out.




Dragonlance movie?

I heard rumors of a Forgotten Realms movie....


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't know that one. Who's in it?



 Roberto Benigni! It's an Italian flick, though it got three Academy Awards.

When Roberto Benigni won Best Actor, he jumped on the seats and ran over the seats to get to the stage because he was so excited.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Roberto Benigni! It's an Italian flick, though it got three Academy Awards.
> 
> When Roberto Benigni won Best Actor, he jumped on the seats and ran over the seats to get to the stage because he was so excited.



Now I remember.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dragonlance movie?
> 
> I heard rumors of a Forgotten Realms movie....




Yup, it is supposed to come out sometime late this year.  It is an animated movie.  No one knows if it will go to theaters or be straight to DVD yet.

Dragonlance-Movie.com 

There is the link to the movie's website.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dragonlance movie?
> 
> I heard rumors of a Forgotten Realms movie....



It's going to be an Anime movie. Lucy Lawless is the voice of Goldmoon. the same artists that did Ninja Scroll are working on it. I'm not sure when it comes out. 

The Forgotten Realms rumors have been around for awhile. There was a rumor of a TV show.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now I remember.



 Yeah, I'm a pansy-boy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's going to be an Anime movie. Lucy Lawless is the voice of Goldmoon. the same artists that did Ninja Scroll are working on it. I'm not sure when it comes out.
> 
> The Forgotten Realms rumors have been around for awhile. There was a rumor of a TV show.





Aeson, go to the website I put in my above post.  I do not think the people who worked on Ninja Scroll are doing the movie.  I think most of the work is being done in India and South Korea.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Aeson, go to the website I put in my above post.  I do not think the people who worked on Ninja Scroll are doing the movie.  I think most of the work is being done in India and South Korea.



That's right. They worked on the Highlander movie.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. They worked on the Highlander movie.




Lucy Lawless is going to do me in the movie?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Lucy Lawless is going to do me in the movie?



Why are you teasing me so?

Yes. I believe Lucy Lawless will be the one.


----------



## Aeson

Cast list


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why are you teasing me so?




Because I can.   


So to recap, Aurora is on top of me and Lucy Lawless is doing me? Is that right?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Because I can.
> 
> 
> So to recap, Aurora is on top of me and Lucy Lawless is doing me? Is that right?



Yep.

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> I'll be in my bunk.




Enjoy yourself Jayne


----------



## Wereserpent

The production shots look good so far.  I am kind of dissapointed that Qualinost will not look the way it does in the book.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right. They worked on the Highlander movie.




Huh?  So did they work on both Ninja Scroll and Highlander?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Huh?  So did they work on both Ninja Scroll and Highlander?




I enjoyed the Highlander series but never could get into the Ninja Scrolls.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Huh?  So did they work on both Ninja Scroll and Highlander?



I might be wrong on who worked on the Dragonlance movie. I haven't seen any screen shots to compare.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I enjoyed the Highlander series but never could get into the Ninja Scrolls.



From what I've seen the anime movie will not have the look or feel of the series. If you didn't like Ninja Scroll you might not like this one. I'll reserve judgement until I see it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> From what I've seen the anime movie will not have the look or feel of the series. If you didn't like Ninja Scroll you might not like this one. I'll reserve judgement until I see it.




I was referring to the Highlander movies, I hated the series. Who was spotting Book while you were in your bunk?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might be wrong on who worked on the Dragonlance movie. I haven't seen any screen shots to compare.




There are screen shots on the website.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was referring to the Highlander movies, I hated the series. Who was spotting Book while you were in your bunk?



I doubt it will be much like the movies either. It's going to be in the future with a new character I think. 

Book was too busy debating with Mal again. I'll never understand them two.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> There are screen shots on the website.



All I saw was concept art.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I doubt it will be much like the movies either. It's going to be in the future with a new character I think.
> 
> Book was too busy debating with Mal again. I'll never understand them two.




Mal, I understand, Book, not so much.......

Mal is kinda hot too.

By the way, your stock just went up for knowing that reference.......


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> All I saw was concept art.





True, but I thought you ould be able to tell by that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mal, I understand, Book, not so much.......
> 
> Mal is kinda hot too.
> 
> By the way, your stock just went up for knowing that reference.......



I love Firefly. What geek worth his dice doesn't? 

Book was one of my favorites. He had a mystery to him.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galerous, youve made complete sense for 12 posts in a row. Are you feeling allright?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I love Firefly. What geek worth his dice doesn't?
> 
> Book was one of my favorites. He had a mystery to him.




I get sad when I watch it knowing there wont be any more made.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Galerous, youve made complete sense for 12 posts in a row. Are you feeling allright?



Don't jinx it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Galerous, youve made complete sense for 12 posts in a row. Are you feeling allright?




I just get rational when I talk Dragonlance.  

Trite ewshjers eat the spody.

Of course I am fine mushroom man.


----------



## Wereserpent

Derrrrrrr.......


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Derrrrrrr.......




Thats better.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats better.




Snookums like pie.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Snookums like pie.




Cheesecake, actually.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cheesecake, actually.




Snookums eat cheesecake.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I get sad when I watch it knowing there wont be any more made.....



I'm disapointed also. I hoped the movie would do well enough to get another project in the works.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cheesecake, actually.



This is why she has the sweet cheeks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is why she has the sweet cheeks.




Cheesecake, Guinness and Thin-Mint Girl Scout cookies are my weaknesses.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cheesecake, Guinness and Thin-Mint Girl Scout cookies are my weaknesses.



*makes notes*

Now how do I work all those into a first date with out it looking planned?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *makes notes*
> 
> Now how do I work all those into a first date with out it looking planned?




If you look like Harrison Ford you dont need them.


----------



## Wereserpent

Action Bastard.


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh, and Aeson, stay way from MY Snookums.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If you look like Harrison Ford you dont need them.



Ok. I'm going to need a life time supply of thin mints, cheesecake and Guiness.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Oh, and Aeson, stay way from MY Snookums.



Wanna fight?


----------



## Aeson

Nap time. Galeros you get your Snookums all to yourself for awhile.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm going to need a life time supply of thin mints, cheesecake and Guiness.




That works just as well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nap time. Galeros you get your Snookums all to yourself for awhile.




Hooray!  

So Snookums, what do you want to do?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hooray!
> 
> So Snookums, what do you want to do?




I made another hivemind topic......


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I made another hivemind topic......




Hooray!  I will go look at it!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hooray!  I will go look at it!




Now Im bored. Entertain me or something...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That works just as well.



Right on. Right on.


----------



## Aeson

My nap was all too short.  Doesn't look like I missed all that much.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Now Im bored. Entertain me or something...



The four personalities that make up megamania begin to tap dance with hat and tails on.   Ugh really looks goofy with his bare feet.


'allo.   I missed out on the ass-some action yesterday.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I made another hivemind topic......





oh look-  offspring.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I'm going to need a life time supply of thin mints, cheesecake and Guiness.





that must work better than prunes or fignewtons.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I love Firefly. What geek worth his dice doesn't?
> 
> Book was one of my favorites. He had a mystery to him.




never seen it.    Isn't that the senerenty stuff?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> never seen it.    Isn't that the senerenty stuff?



Yep. Serenity was the movie. Firefly was the series.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps but I wish I had her body.




far from the worse I've ever seen but not the best either.   I give her an 8.



If one wonders 9 = extremely beautiful

10= beautiful with money/power/other perks.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep. Serenity was the movie. Firefly was the series.





got the movie.   didn't like it but I believe most of that is I didn't see the show so I was lost and everyone knew what was going on.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> got the movie.   didn't like it but I believe most of that is I didn't see the show so I was lost and everyone knew what was going on.



You were supposed to be able to watch the movie without watching the show. It helped to have seen it. The movie was disappointing to many. You're not the only one.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't say anything you wouldn't say in front of your grandma.





she is dead.   Her ashes are in abox as sent from Texas 20 years ago.  They still sit here.  There is little she has not seen or heard in regards to me and my habits.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Now Im bored. Entertain me or something...




I am sorry I had to leave my Snookums.

*Dances*


----------



## megamania

I need to be going soon.  Spider-man III and Ghost Rider are playing at the drive-in and the kids have friends going.  Need to get out the sleeping bags, seats and snacks.  Show time at 8:10 EST.  It is 6:33 EST now.  35 minute drive to get there.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am sorry I had to leave my Snookums.
> 
> *Dances*





I feel dirty........




but nearly as much as my mind is.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm into older women.
> 
> *Waits for Aeson to come up with some witty retort*




don't go there.  I already said my grandmother was dead.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> she is dead.   Her ashes are in abox as sent from Texas 20 years ago.  They still sit here.  There is little she has not seen or heard in regards to me and my habits.



Ok. The rule is. Don't say anything you wouldn't say in front of Eric's grandma.


----------



## megamania

...............?


















hello












hello?












anyone here?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. The rule is. Don't say anything you wouldn't say in front of Eric's grandma.





ah Aeson.  you're still here.


I was beginning to think I needed to grow breasts in order to talk to someone here.    sheeesh.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm into older women.
> 
> *Waits for Aeson to come up with some witty retort*



I missed this until Mega quoted it. Nothing wrong with being into older women.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I bet I know who it is.....
> 
> Posted this too late but I was right.



Missed this one as well. What are you saying? Am I that transparent?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ah Aeson.  you're still here.
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think I needed to grow breasts in order to talk to someone here.    sheeesh.



It would make you more interesting.


----------



## megamania

Don't make me fracture my mind yet again.   I have two wise crackers, a movie quoter, and a caveman simpleton.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It would make you more interesting.





guess this means I'm boring.....old fart and boring to top it off.   I have no hope........


----------



## megamania

oh well...... time to go.    back around 1 or 2am


----------



## Aeson

Looks like the hive is in hibernation.


----------



## Bront

It lurks on the weekends.


----------



## Aeson

I know. I've been around long enough. I was hoping that the others would have still been here when I got back.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like the hive is in hibernation.




Derrrrr, I'm gonna kill the bark!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Derrrrr, I'm gonna kill the bark!



Why? It's all bark and no bite.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why? It's all bark and no bite.





Darb.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Darb.



Gleebo.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gleebo.




sdfretyuknbgjllopknzx.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> awwwww .... now don't get all sweet on the fungus ma'am!    You're a married mammal after all, and expecting more offspring as well!
> 
> Speaking of which ... I just discovered this morning that my poor Kaboodle is pregnant!    I shoulda took her to the clinic sooner.... Not that I mind kittens and all, but she is still quite young herself.
> 
> Poor little bugger....   I hope she survives the birthing....




She'll be fine. The cat I have who had kittens is a small cat herself and did just fine.

Although one of the kittens needs to see the vet. It's 3 weeks old and hasn't opened its eyes yet. (not sure of gender, but guessing male). Called the vet today and they said that the doc would need to look at it... Will have to do it Monday as Mom couldn't take the cat in time before the vet closed and I was stuck at work.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> sdfretyuknbgjllopknzx.



Need a hanky?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have to finish reading what (where) she was referring (here or CM).   I always wondered how her hubby took some of the comments said here.   If I have ever tread on a nerve I apoligize and just let me know so as to stop.   Otherwise.....  let the taunts and comments continue....



LOL Dshai really doesn't mind any of it. Neither he nor I are jealous people.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Because I can.
> 
> 
> So to recap, Aurora is on top of me and Lucy Lawless is doing me? Is that right?



Holy crap. I am going to need to read back further.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not a huge fan of mexican food. Mainly because it makes me ill. Plus, it is hard for someone who dislikes onions, tomatoes, and peppers to eat mexican food.  :\ I like to get fajitas though because then I choose what goes into my food
> 
> When I lived in San Diego, there was this tiny little house down the street from us that had this  little hand painted sign in the yard that simply said "tamales". One day we decided to stop and we went to her door and knocked and asked if she had tamales for sale. So this sweet little old mexican woman brought us into her house and into the kitchen and pulled a pan out of the oven, filled a plate with tamales and said it was $5. Those were the best damn tamales I have ever had.




I don't like peppers or onions unless they're fully cooked.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never pass up good Sushi.




As long as it contains no raw fish. That tears my stomach up. And so does mollusks. I eat sushi with Wasabi to give it some *zing*.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm gone for half a day and the hive goes to hell in a handbasket?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> WOOF WOOF.



My plush dogs bark too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cheesecake, actually.



I had a clice of cheesecake for breakfast.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh good line.
> 
> I am not much of a fan of beer. I would rather have a soda most of the time. It tastes better  Of course, the whole not being allowed to drink because I am pregnant has made me crave a margarita or a nice gass of red wine or Reisling every now and then.  :\




I don't drink beer either. It's nasty. 

When it was mentioned that our store was getting a rubber floor, we all thought the same thing of seeing if we can bounce beer bottles on it just like in that commercial.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You had a point? No one in the hive has a point. That's one of the reasons it has lasted this long. No one ever gets to the point.




. <--point


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooooo ... M&M's    Now THERE'S something worthwhile.
> 
> Must admit that while I don't smoke I DO enjoy a glass of table wine with dinner.   The Romanians dilute their wine with hot water (1/2 and 1/2) and throw a spoonful of sugar in. Very tasty stuff.




Had to read that twice as I first thought you wrote "Romulans".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like the hive is in hibernation.



hibernation......hive......ernation......Hivernation, wait I've got it!

Hiver Nation!!!   

Sounds like a TechTV show!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, I love milk with all my body.



I.....I.....I am speechless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> . <--point



Wait......what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Derrrrr, I'm gonna kill the bark!



Don't kill the bark!

Leave those puppies alone!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I am going to need to read back further.



ROFL!!!

Will Smith-esque: _Damn!_

I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone alive in the hive?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like it with apple-butter.




Haven't had apple butter in a LONG TIME. Grandma used to can it all the time.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I am going to need to read back further.



I could explain it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, I love milk with all my body.



I used to drink nearly a gallon a day. Had to switch to skim, I was putting on weight rom the milk way too fast. Its taken me a while to adjust to skim milk, but now that I have I like jusk as much as 2%.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Haven't had apple butter in a LONG TIME. Grandma used to can it all the time.



Apple butter?!   

Never even heard of the stuff. Is it good? Where can I get a decent recipe?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could explain it.



I got it.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Apple butter?!
> 
> Never even heard of the stuff. Is it good? Where can I get a decent recipe?



You've never heard of apple butter? Granted it is more of a midwest and southern thing probably, but still!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to drink nearly a gallon a day. Had to switch to skim, I was putting on weight rom the milk way too fast. Its taken me a while to adjust to skim milk, but now that I have I like jusk as much as 2%.



I like the organic whole milk that I buy Kylee. I have been drinking it because I need all the calories and healthy fat I can get right now. And no, I am not complaining. LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You've never heard of apple butter? Granted it is more of a midwest and southern thing probably, but still!



I've lived in the soutwest since I was 1 1/2.


----------



## Heckler

Apple butter.

linky


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I certainly don't want my ass cloned.




We certainly don't need it singing, "I Think I'm A Clone (Ass) Now".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like the organic whole milk that I buy Kylee. I have been drinking it because I need all the calories and healthy fat I can get right now. And no, I am not complaining. LOL



Its amazing how fast they grow up. My nephew is off mudders milk is now on formula. He loves water though, he is at the point where if he has a cup in front him, he'll be drinking from it in 45 second inervals.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson!

Nice avatar!

And I aint talking about the muffin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Apple butter.
> 
> linky



See my profile.

 I live in Arizona.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> See my profile.
> 
> I live in Arizona.




I don't see the relevance.

You asked for a recipe, I provided one.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aeson!
> 
> Nice avatar!
> 
> And I aint talking about the muffin.



Bite me and I'm not talking about the muffin either. You can thank Eight Deadly Sin for that avatar. I need to change it. Jerk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I don't see the relevance.
> 
> You asked for a recipe, I provided one.



They don't ship to AZ.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bite me and I'm not talking about the muffin either. You can thank Eight Deadly Sin for that avatar. I need to change it. Jerk.



Aces & Eights!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You've never heard of apple butter? Granted it is more of a midwest and southern thing probably, but still!



It's good. I'm sure you can find some in OH.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bite me and I'm not talking about the muffin either. You can thank Eight Deadly Sin for that avatar. I need to change it. Jerk.



I don't get it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aces & Eights!



You should have seen the avatar. You might not think it so funny.


----------



## Heckler

Ohhhh, OK then.

Well, that was the first one google tossed up.  There were plenty others.

Check your grocery, it would probably be in among the jams and jellies.

Heck, my grocery carries some.  If you want, I could ship some out to ya.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's good. I'm sure you can find some in OH.




Absolutely.  Ohio's lousy with apple butter.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Absolutely.  Ohio's lousy with apple butter.



With all the farms I'm not surprised.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should have seen the avatar. You might not think it so funny.



 :\ I do and I did.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't get it.



I'll explain it sometime.


----------



## Heckler

Apple butter in Willcox, AZ.

link


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heck, my grocery carries some.  If you want, I could ship some out to ya.



That would be great. Drop me an email:

frukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Apple butter in Willcox, AZ.
> 
> link



 Thats a helluva drive from Scottsdale.


----------



## Heckler

Simple looking apple butter recipe.

linkage


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> DAMN!
> 
> _17 pages while I sleep?!_
> 
> Just what the frack did I miss?




A whole lot. I missed alot too while working, sleeping and seeing Spidey 3.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A whole lot. I missed alot too while working, sleeping and seeing Spidey 3.



Have yet to see Spidey 3. I though I had reserved tickets for the Imax screening only to find out that you have to order them a specific way when we got to the theater. We got a refund for the tickets and saw Disturbia instead. I refuse to not see Spidey 3 on the Imax, we'll be going during the week to see it.


----------



## Heckler

So I'm going to the grocery tomorrow to get Fru some apple butter.  Anybody else need anything?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Simple looking apple butter recipe.
> 
> linkage



Thanks Heckler!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks Heckler!




So you still want me to hit the grocery for you, or you want to try making it yourself?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> So I'm going to the grocery tomorrow to get Fru some apple butter.  Anybody else need anything?



You could pick up a packet of Cincinatti chili for Mycanid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> So you still want me to hit the grocery for you, or you want to try making it yourself?



I'll reimburse you for postage if you save me the price of gas money to grocery store for the ingredients.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> You could pick up a packet of Cincinatti chili for Mycanid.




Check.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You could pick up a packet of Cincinatti chili for Mycanid.



Oh, great!   


Something else I haven't heard of.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> So you still want me to hit the grocery for you, or you want to try making it yourself?



Can you pick up Aurora for me? I think she's in the produce section with other fruits.


----------



## Aurora

My stupid dog cost us $110 in a vet visit and they want us to switch him to a perscription food. It costs $45 for an 18lb bag.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can you pick up Aurora for me? I think she's in the produce section with other fruits.



Are you calling me a fruit?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can you pick up Aurora for me? I think she's in the produce section with other fruits.



Down, boy.

_*puts a cracker on Aeson's nose*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you calling me a fruit?



He better not be!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My stupid dog cost us $110 in a vet visit and they want us to switch him to a perscription food. It costs $45 for an 18lb bag.



Well, that certainly stinks. How old is the dog?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you calling me a fruit?



I like fruit so it's ok.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like fruit so it's ok.



Theres Aeson being vague again. I don't think he knows any other way to be.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can eat cheese and ice cream. I can't eat a lot of it. Milk itself gives me grief.




Any dairy product gives me grief if I have too much of it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Theres Aeson being vague again. I don't think he knows any other way to be.  :\



I am the king of vague.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, that certainly stinks. How old is the dog?



He's 3 and a half. His allergy problems are horrid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I am the king of vague.



Theres nothing vague about a dancing muffin though. The fiber'll make you go eventually.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, great!
> 
> 
> Something else I haven't heard of.  :\




Cincinnati chili


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> got the movie.   didn't like it but I believe most of that is I didn't see the show so I was lost and everyone knew what was going on.




QFT

Although I've seen an ep here and there... but to me, it seems you had to really watch the show to get all the in-jokes in the movie.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> QFT
> 
> Although I've seen an ep here and there... but to me, it seems you had to really watch the show to get all the in-jokes in the movie.



Are you guys taking about Serenity? I love that movie. Dshai and I are watching an episode of Firefly a few nights a week before we go to bed. There are a few that we haven't seen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He's 3 and a half. His allergy problems are horrid.



I don't think I've ever heard of a dog with allergy problems.

Our cat had kinks in her colon when we adopted her, had mites in her ears and the vet said she prolly wouldn't live very long. God has blessed our family because we took every step required to get her back to full health, and has proved the vet wrong for 7 years or more now.

Just take care of the dog, and hopefully everything will work itself out. Whats the dogs name? I'll say a prayer for it tonight.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I need to be going soon.  Spider-man III and Ghost Rider are playing at the drive-in and the kids have friends going.  Need to get out the sleeping bags, seats and snacks.  Show time at 8:10 EST.  It is 6:33 EST now.  35 minute drive to get there.





OOO... you have a drive in???? I remember dozing off during Star Wars at a drive in in Florida..... but then I was only 6 and past my bedtime....   

We had to go see it again as a result.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever heard of a dog with allergy problems.
> 
> Our cat had kinks in her colon when we adopted her, had mites in her ears and the vet said she prolly wouldn't live very long. God has blessed our family because we took every step required to get her back to full health, and has proved the vet wrong for 7 years or more now.
> 
> Just take care of the dog, and hopefully everything will work itself out. Whats the dogs name? I'll say a prayer for it tonight.



His name is Chaz. Allergy problems are quite common in dogs actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Cincinnati chili



Once again, my thanks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> ah Aeson.  you're still here.
> 
> 
> I was beginning to think I needed to grow breasts in order to talk to someone here.    sheeesh.




Wouldn't hurt any.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll reimburse you for postage if you save me the price of gas money to grocery store for the ingredients.




You don't have apples, maple syrup and cinnamon in AZ?

I was going to just get you a jar of apple butter.  Buying a thing of maple syrup is more expensive than gas.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OOO... you have a drive in???? I remember dozing off during Star Wars at a drive in in Florida..... but then I was only 6 and past my bedtime....
> 
> We had to go see it again as a result.




Drive-ins.....heeheehee.

We still have a drive-in. There are very few left in the U.S.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm gone for half a day and the hive goes to hell in a handbasket?!




You weren't the only one....


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> You don't have apples, maple syrup and cinnamon in AZ?
> 
> I was going to just get you a jar of apple butter.  Buying a thing of maple syrup is more expensive than gas.



Especially if you buy the good stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OOO... you have a drive in???? I remember dozing off during Star Wars at a drive in in Florida..... but then I was only 6 and past my bedtime....
> 
> We had to go see it again as a result.



The last time I went to the drive in theater we saw Candyman. It stinks, I would like to go again, but my parents don't have the patience for it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to drink nearly a gallon a day. Had to switch to skim, I was putting on weight rom the milk way too fast. Its taken me a while to adjust to skim milk, but now that I have I like jusk as much as 2%.




And here PET milk is advertising that you can lose weight while drinking milk......


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Especially if you buy the good stuff.




I insist on the good stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And here PET milk is advertising that you can lose weight while drinking milk......



 I'm a bit lost. What do you mean by PET milk?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Theres nothing vague about a dancing muffin though. The fiber'll make you go eventually.



Forget muffins. I have Krispy Kremes in the other room. Wait......why am I sitting here donut-less? 

*puts down the laptop and goes to the kitchen.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I insist on the good stuff.



I've yet to try Glenlivet. I'm gonna try to persuade my sister to buying me a bottle for my birthday.


----------



## Aeson

I can't chat here and the CM chat room at the same time. darnit. Will you people be less interesting or come join us.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Forget muffins. I have Krispy Kremes in the other room. Wait......why am I sitting here donut-less?



Less caloric intake. Only eat when you are hungry and then, eat slowly.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And here PET milk is advertising that you can lose weight while drinking milk......




Calcium can help with weight loss.  I've just started taking a Calcium, Magnesium and Zinc supplement so I can hopefully lose some weight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't chat here and the CM chat room at the same time. darnit. Will you people be less interesting or come join us.



I refuse. I have a dislike of Circus.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have Krispy Kremes in the other room.




What kind?

*drool*

Wait!  I have Entemann's!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a bit lost. What do you mean by PET milk?




It's a brand of milk. And ice cream....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I refuse. I have a dislike of Circus.



You can go to the chat room and not go to the site. Kahuna Burger does it all the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Calcium can help with weight loss.  I've just started taking a Calcium, Magnesium and Zinc supplement so I can hopefully lose some weight.



_*Jots this info down*_

I, too, am _trying_ to lose weight.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I refuse. I have a dislike of Circus.




I have a dislike of enworlders acting like a bunch of asses when they're unmoderated.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> What kind?
> 
> *drool*
> 
> Wait!  I have Entemann's!




Still can't beat a good Krispy Kreme glazed donut. 

Ooo....donuts[/Homer Simpson]


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've yet to try Glenlivet. I'm gonna try to persuade my sister to buying me a bottle for my birthday.




I was referring to maple syrup, not whiskey.

Though honestly, I shouldn't be having either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Now that I'm caught up (for now), I'm off to bed. Cya later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have a dislike of enworlders acting like a bunch of asses when they're unmoderated.



Well, I try to stay pretty neutral. I think I do a good job of not stepping on moderator's toes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I was referring to maple syrup, not whiskey.
> 
> Though honestly, I shouldn't be having either.



I know. My brain just goes to liquer mode whenever anyone mentions 'good stuff'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now that I'm caught up (for now), I'm off to bed. Cya later!



Sleep well.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Still can't beat a good Krispy Kreme glazed donut.
> 
> Ooo....donuts[/Homer Simpson]




Now, now, they both make a damn fine donut.

Entemann, KK, daddy loves you both the same.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's a brand of milk. And ice cream....



Is it for pets or is the brand PET?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've yet to try Glenlivet. I'm gonna try to persuade my sister to buying me a bottle for my birthday.



I am not much of a fan of Scotch, but I have enjoyed a thimblefull or two of Glenlevet. I went to a party a few years back and the guy had 15+ different types of Scotch. So we had a Scotch taste-test. After that I took it easy for the rest of the party. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Less caloric intake. Only eat when you are hungry and then, eat slowly.



Uh....I'm not supposed to be losing weight dear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh....I'm not supposed to be losing weight dear.



I know that. But I also know that expecting mothers shouldn't overdo it either. I know you are eating for two, but eat responsibly please.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not much of a fan of Scotch, but I have enjoyed a thimblefull or two of Glenlevet. I went to a party a few years back and the guy had 15+ different types of Scotch. So we had a Scotch taste-test. After that I took it easy for the rest of the party. LOL



Yeah, the hard stuff can go to your head really quick. A friend of mine bought me Prestige Edition Blended Whiskey for Christmas while he was visiting me a couple of years ago. I poured myself a glass with a lot of ice, and I got so snookered I needed a nap the next day (Christmas day).   

Lesson learned.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmmmm, I am in a rather strange mood now.  I am feeling...rational.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, I am in a rather strange mood now.  I am feeling...rational.



 Better late than never.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> What kind?
> 
> *drool*
> 
> Wait!  I have Entemann's!



Not near as good as Krispy Kremes, but I really like Dunkin Donuts the best. They have almost al closed down around here except for the one by the Dayton Mall.  :\  My favorite from them was the strawberry icing filled glazed ones. Now they just do the vanilla icing filled ones. The 2nd to last time I had one was when I was around 8. (*Ahem*, 22 yrs ago) After I moved to Cali, there was no more Dunkin Donuts for me.   When I was 18 and walking in London with some friends one night, we came across a Dunkin Donuts and I almost had a heart attack. Of course, they said, "Like, um, for sure, what is a Dunkin Donuts?" (Ok it wasn't really that valley). So, I dragged them in and bought a dozen of my strawberry icing filled delicacies. They thought I was nuts and I wouldn't share to help demystify it. LOL


----------



## Heckler

I found Maker's Mark surprisingly good, as well as Montana Red Eye.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am kind of annoyed because a Dragonlance sourcebook I just bought seems to have wavy pages.  What I mean is that the tops of the pages have slight waves in them.  It was not like that when I bought it.  This has also happened to the two other DL books I have.  It is weird and I think it might be something in my room that is causing it as they were fine when I bought them.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know that. But I also know that expecting mothers shouldn't overdo it either. I know you are eating for two, but eat responsibly please.



Considering I still haven't even gained a pound (in fact, I have lost 2), I don't think I am overdoing anything. And this is the first time there have been donuts in my house in like 6 mos.


----------



## Heckler

I used to go to the Dayton Mall all the time when I was a kid.  We always had to hit Hot Sam's pretzels.

We got older and my brother and I always had to hit Dingleberry's for some rock 'n' roll.

Good times.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am kind of annoyed because a Dragonlance sourcebook I just bought seems to have wavy pages.  What I mean is that the tops of the pages have slight waves in them.  It was not like that when I bought it.  This has also happened to the two other DL books I have.  It is weird and I think it might be something in my room that is causing it as they were fine when I bought them.



Is your room humid? Maybe try laying down your books instead of resting them normally like you would on a bookshelf?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Considering I still haven't even gained a pound (in fact, I have lost 2), I don't think I am overdoing anything. And this is the first time there have been donuts in my house in like 6 mos.



Wow, you must have a heck of a dieting regimen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I used to go to the Dayton Mall all the time when I was a kid.  We always had to hit Hot Sam's pretzels.
> 
> We got older and my brother and I always had to hit Dingleberry's for some rock 'n' roll.
> 
> Good times.



 I'm so cloistered.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, you must have a heck of a dieting regimen.



Nah, I just have no appetite and when I am hungry I attempt to eat healthy for the baby. Considering my belly has grown signifigantly and I haven't gained any weight plus my blood volume has increased by around 40% (normal for pregnancy), the rest of me has shrunk a bit. I'm not complaining. Same thing happenned when I was preggers with Kylee.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is your room humid? Maybe try laying down your books instead of resting them normally like you would on a bookshelf?




It can get that way.  That is what I was pretty sure was the cause of it.  I am keeping them in a drawer now.  It must be fast acting humidity cause it was only about an hour after I had brought the book home that its pages got all wavy.


----------



## Aurora

Well okay _most_ of me has shrunk a bit, there is another part of my anatomy that has grown as well.   Dshai is enjoying it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, I just have no appetite and when I am hungry I attempt to eat healthy for the baby. Considering my belly has grown signifigantly and I haven't gained any weight plus my blood volume has increased by around 40% (normal for pregnancy), the rest of me has shrunk a bit. I'm not complaining. Same thing happenned when I was preggers with Kylee.




Hope everything goes well with the baby.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well okay _most_ of me has shrunk a bit, there is another part of my anatomy that has grown as well.   Dshai is enjoying it.




 

TMI.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hope everything goes well with the baby.



Thank you Galeros. So far everything looks great. Kylee was a very healthy baby and this pregnancy seems to be going the same as my one with her.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> TMI.



LOL Sorry about that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, I just have no appetite and when I am hungry I attempt to eat healthy for the baby.



My sister is that way all the time. Even moreso when she was pregant. Then my mom told her she needed to start eating, or the baby might be born with problems. Thankfully, she did eat for Colin, and even though she can eat a whole meal now, when she is hungry, she always leaves a little on her plate.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thank you Galeros. So far everything looks great. Kylee was a very healthy baby and this pregnancy seems to be going the same as my one with her.




That is good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> TMI.



Are you gay?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you gay?




Maybe a little.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thank you Galeros. So far everything looks great. Kylee was a very healthy baby and this pregnancy seems to be going the same as my one with her.



You and the little 'un are in my prayters too Aurora.


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, I can not imagine not have much of an appetite.  I loves food with all my body.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Maybe a little.



Thank god you aren't a bright rainbow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Man, I can not imagine not have much of an appetite.  I loves food with all my body.



Well maybe just your abdomen.


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> TMI.




Don't listen to him.

Now where's that "This thread is worthless without pics," emoticon?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you gay?



Even if he is, it is quite all right. 

Heh when I was a waitress, one of our servers was a gay guy who had (what I would consider) a heterosexual obsession with breasts. He would walk around and grab the breasts of the female servers. Because he was gay, we would just laugh. One day he laughingly tried to convince me he wasn't really gay, he just said he was, so he could touch women's boobs. I knew better.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well maybe just your abdomen.




No! *ALL* of my body.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Don't listen to him.
> 
> Now where's that "This thread is worthless without pics," emoticon?


----------



## Wereserpent

This place feels lonely without my Snookums here.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Man, I can not imagine not have much of an appetite.  I loves food with all my body.



Aurora fails another will save and the mind goes straight into the gutter!


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora fails another will save and the mind goes straight into the gutter!




That was the intended effect.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Even if he is, it is quite all right.
> 
> Heh when I was a waitress, one of our servers was a gay guy who had (what I would consider) a heterosexual obsession with breasts. He would walk around and grab the breasts of the female servers. Because he was gay, we would just laugh. One day he laughingly tried to convince me he wasn't really gay, he just said he was, so he could touch women's boobs. I knew better.




I bet he wasn't gay.  

This dude is a freakin' genius!

I know now what I must do with my life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Even if he is, it is quite all right.
> 
> Heh when I was a waitress, one of our servers was a gay guy who had (what I would consider) a heterosexual obsession with breasts. He would walk around and grab the breasts of the female servers. Because he was gay, we would just laugh. One day he laughingly tried to convince me he wasn't really gay, he just said he was, so he could touch women's boobs. I knew better.



I find it interesting. Is being a host a common profession among the gay population? There seems to be an awful lot in that field. Our host at Macayo's today was definetely gay, and was proud to show it. He actually the gall to throw a flirt to my father. Thing is my dad was sitting next to my mom and they were holding hands.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

>




That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I bet he wasn't gay.
> 
> This dude is a freakin' genius!
> 
> I know now what I must do with my life.



Maybe. That is, if you have no plans to settle down and start a family.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora fails another will save and the mind goes straight into the gutter!



Jeez, Aurora. Its been there a lot lately. Hows the condo holding up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> That's what I'm talkin' about!



No doubt.


----------



## Wereserpent

................................

Bwhahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I bet he wasn't gay.
> 
> This dude is a freakin' genius!
> 
> I know now what I must do with my life.



ROFL

He may have been bi, but I seriously doubt it. I was at his house one time and *um* walked in on him and his boyfriend.  :\  Plus, he was QUITE effeminate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He may have been bi, but I seriously doubt it. I was at his house one time and *um* walked in on him and his boyfriend.  :\  Plus, he was QUITE effeminate.



I am very effefimate myself, but I'm not gay. I try to stay concious of these thoughts, and this helps keep me in check around women.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> He may have been bi, but I seriously doubt it. I was at his house one time and *um* walked in on him and his boyfriend.  :\  Plus, he was QUITE effeminate.




_That_ must have been fun.  

I got queesy watching Torchsong Trilogy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am very effefimate myself, but I'm not gay. I try to stay concious of these thoughts, and this helps keep me in check around women.





*Burps*


----------



## Aurora

I knew another guy who "for research" was trying to determine the perfect size for breasts. One of the things he looked at was, when a woman was topless, and laid down on her back, did her breasts flop to the outside. lol Or were they so small that they flattened out and became nonexistent when she laid back. You can't imagine the amount of women that took off their shirts and laid down for him. And no, I wasn't one of them. LOL I was already married and he was one of dshai's friends. 

Oh, and he determined that a large "B" was perfect. I wished him luck in finding his perfect woman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Burps*



Both men and women do that. Heck, my sister is the loudest in the family. What I meant by my statement is that I keep that side of me in check, so that people don't get the wrong idea about me.


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Burps*




And this is why the ladies love Galeros.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> _That_ must have been fun.
> 
> I got queesy watching Torchsong Trilogy.



Never seen it. I think I have heard of it though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I knew another guy who "for research" was trying to determine the perfect size for breasts. One of the things he looked at was, when a woman was topless, and laid down on her back, did her breasts flop to the outside. lol Or were they so small that they flattened out and became nonexistent when she laid back. You can't imagine the amount of women that took off their shirts and laid down for him. And no, I wasn't one of them. LOL I was already married and he was one of dshai's friends.
> 
> Oh, and he determined that a large "B" was perfect. I wished him luck in finding his perfect woman.



Funny story. What do you mean by 'flops to the outside' though?


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> And this is why the ladies love Galeros.




Hehehe,I have woken up people in the next room in the middle of the night with my burps.

Fru: I know, I just felt like posting that.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What I meant by my statement is that I keep that side of me in check, so that people don't get the wrong idea about me.




Similarly, that is why I don't advertise the fact that I majored in theatre and listen to show tunes.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Funny story. What do you mean by 'flops to the outside' though?




I don't think you want to know Fru.


----------



## Aurora

I got high fives at the gaming table for one of my burps once. 

Of course, that was after one of the guys turned around and said "My god Jennie, was that you?"


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Funny story. What do you mean by 'flops to the outside' though?




Armpit warmers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I don't think you want to know Fru.



Actually, I do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Armpit warmers!



Aha! Thanks for the 411.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Funny story. What do you mean by 'flops to the outside' though?



Happens when a woman with naturally large breasts lays down and they kind of shift position and lean towards the armpits.

Edit: Heckler beat me to it. LOL


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> Armpit warmers!




You have lost your posting privileges!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> You have lost your posting privileges!



Privliges Reinstated.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, I do.



Fru, The breasts are laying to the side.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Never seen it. I think I have heard of it though.




It was a play first, then a movie.  Its actually very good, and I think Harvey Fierstein won a Tony for it.

Its just the scenes where Harvey makes out with Matthew Broderick that make me go "ewwwww."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru, The breasts are laying to the side.



You are the third person to tell me. Heckler beat you to it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happens when a woman with naturally large breasts lays down and they kind of shift position and lean towards the armpits.
> 
> Edit: Heckler beat me to it. LOL



Yet it's better than the explanations either of us gave.


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> You have lost your posting privileges!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> It was a play first, then a movie.  Its actually very good, and I think Harvey Fierstein won a Tony for it.
> 
> Its just the scenes where Harvey makes out with Matthew Broderick that make me go "ewwwww."



What are we talking about now?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Privliges Reinstated.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> It was a play first, then a movie.  Its actually very good, and I think Harvey Fierstein won a Tony for it.
> 
> Its just the scenes where Harvey makes out with Matthew Broderick that make me go "ewwwww."



Prolly didn't like Brokeback Mountain either than did ya?   


Speaking of movies, I think we are gonna try to go to Springdale 18 to see Spidey  Hooray for IMAX!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

>



see the post after Galeros'


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are we talking about now?




"Torchsong Trilogy"


----------



## Wereserpent

Anyways, I once knew a person who liked to eat bottle caps.  Metal Ones.


----------



## Wereserpent

Okay not really, but I thought it would make a good post.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Anyways, I once knew a person who liked to eat bottle caps.  Metal Ones.



Um......ew


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are the third person to tell me. Heckler beat you to it.



delay in refresh. sue me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well,I am going to bed.  See ya tomorrow Hivers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> "Torchsong Trilogy"



can't say I've seen it.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well,I am going to bed.  See ya tomorrow Hivers.



Night Galeros.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Prolly didn't like Brokeback Mountain either than did ya?




Afraid I missed that one.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of movies, I think we are gonna try to go to Springdale 18 to see Spidey  Hooray for IMAX!




If that's the one on Rt. 4, that's the one I used to go to.  There's a Hooters across the street that I highly reccomend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well,I am going to bed.  See ya tomorrow Hivers.



Sleep well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> If that's the one on Rt. 4, that's the one I used to go to.  There's a Hooters across the street that I highly reccomend.



Big'uns?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Afraid I missed that one.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the one on Rt. 4, that's the one I used to go to.  There's a Hooters across the street that I highly reccomend.



It's the one right off of 275. I don't know which street it is on. Does Rt 4 go into Cinci?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Afraid I missed that one.




I haven't seen it either. LOL 

I have however read the Sleeping Beauty series by Anne Rice.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Big'uns?




Big'uns...little'uns...they got all kinds of flavors.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Big'uns...little'uns...they got all kinds of flavors.



Quoting Al Bundy loosely I see.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's the one right off of 275. I don't know which street it is on. Does Rt 4 go into Cinci?




That sounds like the one.

Hmmm...I'm not sure where Rt. 4 goes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> That sounds like the one.
> 
> Hmmm...I'm not sure where Rt. 4 goes.



All over the place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What, am I alone here?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, am I alone here?



Look behind the curtains.


----------



## Heckler

I'm still here.  I was just trying to figure out where Rt. 4 goes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Look behind the curtains.



Thers a dancing muffin behind the curtains.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm still here.  I was just trying to figure out where Rt. 4 goes.



between rt. 3 and 5?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> between rt. 3 and 5?




As near as I can tell...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm still here.  I was just trying to figure out where Rt. 4 goes.



You figured it out yet?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You figured it out yet?




nope


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right, now I'm calling it a night. I'll see folks tomorrow. Just don't whip up a posting frenzy while I sleep. 

I don't I could handle catching up to another 18 pages when I wake up.


----------



## Heckler

Near as I can tell...

Rt. 4 = Springfield Pike...

and ends somewhere around Woodlawn...

so, no it doesn't come into the city.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't chat here and the CM chat room at the same time. darnit. Will you people be less interesting or come join us.



I can't chat at work, so deal.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I refuse. I have a dislike of Circus.



Why?   They do something to you?


----------



## Bront

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am kind of annoyed because a Dragonlance sourcebook I just bought seems to have wavy pages.  What I mean is that the tops of the pages have slight waves in them.  It was not like that when I bought it.  This has also happened to the two other DL books I have.  It is weird and I think it might be something in my room that is causing it as they were fine when I bought them.



Humidity can sometimes do that.  It happes to a lot of books, particularly ones with color glossy pages.  Put the book under a dictionary.


----------



## Goldmoon

I cant sleep. Anyone up?


----------



## Jdvn1

Me?


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant sleep. Anyone up?



Always.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> Always.



 Always?


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Always?



Pretty much.  I don't think I've gotten 5 hours of sleep in over a week.  I'm doing work on my homebrew I've been tweeking.  I'll be running it on bront.org.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Why?   They do something to you?



I believe there was some meaness there.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bront said:
			
		

> Humidity can sometimes do that.  It happes to a lot of books, particularly ones with color glossy pages.  Put the book under a dictionary.





I wish I had not sent my old government textbook home.  You could kill a small animal with that thing!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Pretty much.  I don't think I've gotten 5 hours of sleep in over a week.  .





Its a beautiful thing.   So tired your body aches,  it feels like steel wool is in your brain.  Typing is hard because deep perception goes haywire.  You have so much caffine in you to keep going that you shake and twitch.   I know your pain.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, now I'm calling it a night. I'll see folks tomorrow. Just don't whip up a posting frenzy while I sleep.
> 
> I don't I could handle catching up to another 18 pages when I wake up.





I gave up trying to get caught up with the first posting burst.  Since there have been two or three more.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm still here.  I was just trying to figure out where Rt. 4 goes.





errr.... Vermont Rt4 connects West Lebedon NH to Vermont's White River to Woodstock to Rutland to Whitehall NY (Bigfoot encounter capital of NE).


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> There's a Hooters across the street that I highly reccomend.





I remember reading how NYC couldn't open a Hooters because all of the women had the looks but the personality of an evil possessed mack truck low on fuel and oil.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Prolly didn't like Brokeback Mountain either than did ya?
> 
> 
> Speaking of movies, I think we are gonna try to go to Springdale 18 to see Spidey  Hooray for IMAX!




I was hoping to see Spidey at IMAX but the clkosest one is near Boston.   up theirs to IMAX.    errrrrrr......


Country life sucks in so many regards......


----------



## megamania

THIS IS NOT MEANT TO BE POLITICAL

Speaking of which....Vt Legistature is trying make it that the few companies here pay for folks to have internet since 1/2 the state still doesn't have Cable / DSL hookups. (myself included).

In some ways I like it but in others..... our ecomony sucks and we have no (little) industry.  These types of rules will chase away any new companies from coming here.

For two years in a row Vermont is the highest taxed state.   errrrrrrrr.....


----------



## jonesy

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't think I've gotten 5 hours of sleep in over a week.



Sleep is overrated. I mean, the only thing it does is keep your power level up so you don't keel over and die.

Oooohh.

Right, never mind...


----------



## megamania

Taking my happy pill now


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> Sleep is overrated. I mean, the only thing it does is keep your power level up so you don't keel over and die.
> 
> Oooohh.
> 
> Right, never mind...




I've only passed out once from lack of sleep.  It was fine.  I got up, shook it off.  checked the bruise on my cheek and went to bed for 4 hours.


oh-  welcome to the Hivemind.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:
			
		

> Taking my happy pill now



Did you bring enough for everyone?


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:
			
		

> oh-  welcome to the Hivemind.



I think you'll find me here somewhere a lot earlier too.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got high fives at the gaming table for one of my burps once.
> 
> Of course, that was after one of the guys turned around and said "My god Jennie, was that you?"





my 12 year old daughter got the same reaction from a fart she released at the last session.  She has the Farrell genes in that region.   Wife is not impressed.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> I think you'll find me here somewhere a lot earlier too.





now that I think about....your right.   See, lack of sleep messes with the memory but that's okay.  Everyone reminds me regulary of things I forget.... like paying the bills.

Powerr goes off  "Blackout?"   "No Tam.... I forgot to pay then.... again."


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> Did you bring enough for everyone?




mine today is Bar BQ chips and Black Cherry Soda.   Lord- I am certain I will regret that combo before long.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Both men and women do that. Heck, my sister is the loudest in the family. What I meant by my statement is that I keep that side of me in check, so that people don't get the wrong idea about me.





so.....you enjoy feeling bloated and crampy?


----------



## jonesy

Like trees through a woodchipper these are the insanities of our insomnias.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I knew another guy who "for research" was trying to determine the perfect size for breasts. One of the things he looked at was, when a woman was topless, and laid down on her back, did her breasts flop to the outside. lol Or were they so small that they flattened out and became nonexistent when she laid back. You can't imagine the amount of women that took off their shirts and laid down for him. And no, I wasn't one of them. LOL I was already married and he was one of dshai's friends.
> 
> Oh, and he determined that a large "B" was perfect. I wished him luck in finding his perfect woman.




Keep him away from my wife.  I know she wears a B and is thin so I guess that would translate as "large".   Course after two kids and an adult breast feeding they are not what they used to be.   That's okay.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> Like trees through a woodchipper these are the insanities of our insomnias.





so many inom/insane words......  say that sentence several times fast  sin-thathathta ahhhs.

God I am tired suddenly.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you gay?





naw.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:
			
		

> God I am tired suddenly.



Your eyelids feel heavy.

You can't keep them open.

You are starting to fall asleep.

You are asleep.

When you wake up you will have a beach party.

A beeeaaacchhhh paaarrrttyyyy.

You will invite everyone. Eeeeevvvveeeerrrryyyooonneee.

You wake up.

Beach party! Surf's up! Hot dogs! Beach buggy race!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thank you Galeros. So far everything looks great. Kylee was a very healthy baby and this pregnancy seems to be going the same as my one with her.




excellent news.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like to eat milk




I am sure you do.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well okay _most_ of me has shrunk a bit, there is another part of my anatomy that has grown as well.   Dshai is enjoying it.




and grown in sensitivity which you enjoy when Dshai enjoys.....   


Pregger time is awesome for everyone involved.


I want a third kid.....  late thirties....better not.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am sure you do.





eat milk/   frozen or we talking ice cream?


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> Your eyelids feel heavy.
> 
> You can't keep them open.
> 
> You are starting to fall asleep.
> 
> You are asleep.
> 
> When you wake up you will have a beach party.
> 
> A beeeaaacchhhh paaarrrttyyyy.
> 
> You will invite everyone. Eeeeevvvveeeerrrryyyooonneee.
> 
> You wake up.
> 
> Beach party! Surf's up! Hot dogs! Beach buggy race!




party at the river!  BYOB!   kinda chilly today for it though.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I gave up trying to get caught up with the first posting burst.  Since there have been two or three more.





Yikes.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:
			
		

> party at the river!  BYOB!   kinda chilly today for it though.



Chilly? Bah. 7 Celsius outside right now. A warm Finnish weather.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can go to the chat room and not go to the site. Kahuna Burger does it all the time.




Everytime I've ever wandered to the CM there was no one at the CHAT section.


----------



## Jdvn1

jonesy said:
			
		

> Chilly? Bah. 7 Celsius outside right now. A warm Finnish weather.



 Does 'warm' in Finland _always_ include the possibility of frostbite?


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yikes.





yeah.... we go from 3-4 days to fill one page to 20+ pages a day.  With generally 1 hour a day to something otherthan work or sleep that really sucks.

and people generally avoid my free time to top it off......


do I stink or something?


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> Chilly? Bah. 7 Celsius outside right now. A warm Finnish weather.




Thursday weather forcast for the weekend was mid 60's (F) and partly sunny.

we got on top of that was a cold breeze that makes it feel like 40 out there.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah.... we go from 3-4 days to fill one page to 20+ pages a day.  With generally 1 hour a day to something otherthan work or sleep that really sucks.
> 
> and people generally avoid my free time to top it off......
> 
> 
> do I stink or something?



 Well, since the Hive can go rather quickly (in the past, it's gone _much_ faster than it's gone in the past week here), it's generally regarded as pointless to go back to past conversations and read everything, much less reply to it.


----------



## megamania

ah crap.....I was susposed to be off the net by 1:45.  Its 2:10.   Gotta go folks.  I have tonight off.  perhaps I'll stop by.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> Thursday weather forcast for the weekend was mid 60's (F) and partly sunny.
> 
> we got on top of that was a cold breeze that makes it feel like 40 out there.



 I love that kind of weather!


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> ah crap.....I was susposed to be off the net by 1:45.  Its 2:10.   Gotta go folks.  I have tonight off.  perhaps I'll stop by.



 C'ya!


----------



## jonesy

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does 'warm' in Finland _always_ include the possibility of frostbite?



Well, we get hailstorms in the middle of summer often. The highest regular temperature in the summer is 20 Celsius which some of my Spanish friends have called refrigeration, but then again they _are_ Spanish. To me 20C is way too hot.

Many people swim in frozen lakes during the winter here. Even more run out of a boiling hot sauna into a frozen lake and back.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, since the Hive can go rather quickly (in the past, it's gone _much_ faster than it's gone in the past week here), it's generally regarded as pointless to go back to past conversations and read everything, much less reply to it.





yeah I know....I'm an idiot but this way I still feel like I'm part of the Hivemind community.  Otherwise I would have no use to even look here-  much less post here.  This is a rare time currently.  Someone is on while I am.   Rare.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> Well, we get hailstorms in the middle of summer often. The highest regular temperature in the summer is 20 Celsius which some of my Spanish friends have called refrigeration, but then again they _are_ Spanish. To me 20C is way too hot.
> 
> Many people swim in frozen lakes during the winter here. Even more run out of a boiling hot sauna into a frozen lake and back.





so people are crazy in your part of the world also.


----------



## jonesy

megamania said:
			
		

> so people are crazy in your part of the world also.



Aren't there a lot of Finns in Vermont? Or people whose ancestors came from here?


----------



## megamania

we do the same thing but call it "The Polar Bear Club".   We had a group do it here in Bennington VT but they stopped it last year when someone slipped and broke their leg while running to the water.    


Those crazy volunteer firemen.....



gotta go.  Wife just me a what for since I was due outside at 1:45.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> Aren't there a lot of Finns in Vermont? Or people whose ancestors came from here?





Southern VT has more Albany / New York / CONN people whom are tired of city life so they come here to enjoy the calm and then insist we (native vermonters) pay for their high costing wants and needs.

I hate flatlanders some days.


Gotta go.  Wife is getting ugly now.


i hate leaving when others are here.....


----------



## Jdvn1

jonesy said:
			
		

> Well, we get hailstorms in the middle of summer often. The highest regular temperature in the summer is 20 Celsius which some of my Spanish friends have called refrigeration, but then again they _are_ Spanish. To me 20C is way too hot.
> 
> Many people swim in frozen lakes during the winter here. Even more run out of a boiling hot sauna into a frozen lake and back.



 Wow. Soo.... yes.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah I know....I'm an idiot but this way I still feel like I'm part of the Hivemind community.  Otherwise I would have no use to even look here-  much less post here.  This is a rare time currently.  Someone is on while I am.   Rare.



 Two people! 

I understand, though.


----------



## Jdvn1

jonesy said:
			
		

> Aren't there a lot of Finns in Vermont? Or people whose ancestors came from here?



 It's your fault!


----------



## Aurora

Thought I'd drop in and say hi. I spent the whole day outside cleaning out the flower beds and planting new flowers. My back is killing me. Off to game!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thought I'd drop in and say hi. I spent the whole day outside cleaning out the flower beds and planting new flowers. My back is killing me. Off to game!



Glad you stopped in. Enjoy the game. I'm playing right now. We're taking a break at the moment.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thought I'd drop in and say hi. I spent the whole day outside cleaning out the flower beds and planting new flowers. My back is killing me. Off to game!





same here but no game.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's your fault!





HEY!

My folks came from Long Island.  They were part of the problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> so.....you enjoy feeling bloated and crampy?



Erk. No.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> same here but no game.



You cleaned flowers out of the flowerbed and planted new ones? Aurora is not one of your personalities.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> naw.



Its okay to be a little gay, just so long as you don't sdvertise your rainbow.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You cleaned flowers out of the flowerbed and planted new ones? Aurora is not one of your personalities.





Mowed, collected sand for the smokers of my game group, cleared space for my daughter's garden and decided what to plant.  Wife tool me on tour of what she will be planting.


Lots of outdoor gardening kinda stuff.

No, if Aurora was one of my personalities I would be more popular than I really am.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its okay to be a little gay, just so long as you don't sdvertise your rainbow.





Once a long long long time ago I dream of that.  Freaked me out.  Read later that this is a common dream for someone to have at least once.   Otherwise its all female T&A for me.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go and finish the outdoor stuff.   Rare to have an evening free.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count - 1


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I try to stay pretty neutral. I think I do a good job of not stepping on moderator's toes.




These are the ones who go to unmoderated boards and show their true colors.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is it for pets or is the brand PET?




The brand.

Also can be for cats who like milk too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know that. But I also know that expecting mothers shouldn't overdo it either. I know you are eating for two, but eat responsibly please.




I've got a friend of mine who just announced she's pregnant. 

To her, the smell of McDonald's nearly made her sick to her stomach.


----------



## Wereserpent

I did it! I have finally defeated Aeson!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I did it! I have finally defeated Aeson!



How did you do this?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I remember reading how NYC couldn't open a Hooters because all of the women had the looks but the personality of an evil possessed mack truck low on fuel and oil.





There's a Hooters opening near to me. Not that I've been to one. Nor has the build to even dare to be a "Hooter girl".... 

On a similar note, there was a commentary in an independent weekly newsrag about a place wanting models, "those who look like construction workers need not apply".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How did you do this?



His avatar ate your avatar.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I was hoping to see Spidey at IMAX but the clkosest one is near Boston.   up theirs to IMAX.    errrrrrr......
> 
> 
> Country life sucks in so many regards......




Nearest one to me is in Charlotte. Just over an hour's drive away.... Not worth it, IMO.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> These are the ones who go to unmoderated boards and show their true colors.



Well, I'm not like that at all. I am a very reserved fellow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nearest one to me is in Charlotte. Just over an hour's drive away.... Not worth it, IMO.



You don't consider IMAX to be the ulltimate movie experience?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's a Hooters opening near to me. Not that I've been to one. Nor has the build to even dare to be a "Hooter girl"....



Lucky you. The closest Hooters for us is a 2 hour drive (in rush hour traffic) away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The brand.
> 
> Also can be for cats who like milk too.



Our cat loves milk, but doesn't like it cold. When it is too cold her her she twitches her right paw on the front end of her body. Then she walks off and forgets it there. By the time shecomes back in the kitchen and refinds it, its dry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count - 1



Did it work?


----------



## Aurora

So, I am here for the moment because I failed my fort save and was turned to stone by a Medusa. :\ Rat bastard DM.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I've only passed out once from lack of sleep.  It was fine.  I got up, shook it off.  checked the bruise on my cheek and went to bed for 4 hours.
> 
> 
> oh-  welcome to the Hivemind.




A friend of mine drove home from Dragoncon one year after having little sleep that weekend. He shrugged off offers of a couch to crash on.... He "woke up" somewhere in South Carolina wondering how he got there.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I am here for the moment because I failed my fort save and was turned to stone by a Medusa. :\ Rat bastard DM.



Stock up on oils of stone to flesh.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

jonesy said:
			
		

> Well, we get hailstorms in the middle of summer often. The highest regular temperature in the summer is 20 Celsius which some of my Spanish friends have called refrigeration, but then again they _are_ Spanish. To me 20C is way too hot.




I've heard people who move here from more northern climes.... Here in summer it gets to 90F and up. With high humidity. I've lived here for years and still don't like it. But better than when I lived in southern Florida....



> Many people swim in frozen lakes during the winter here. Even more run out of a boiling hot sauna into a frozen lake and back.




I'd seen a couple of guys do that at a convention once.... Go from hot tub to rather chilly pool and back. Repeat several times.


----------



## Aurora

We have a cleric, but he didn't memorize break enchantment today. 

Looks like now I am back in action though. Hasta.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not like that at all. I am a very reserved fellow.





Nope. you're not like that at all. That's a GOOD THING.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You don't consider IMAX to be the ulltimate movie experience?





I do. But the gas cost is prohibitive. I've spent enough driving down there for the basketball games.... And will be back down there in a month for a convention.... Can't really swing the IMAX thing....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lucky you. The closest Hooters for us is a 2 hour drive (in rush hour traffic) away.




The scenery doesn't warrant my attention. Now the guys in my gaming group...... or at work......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Our cat loves milk, but doesn't like it cold. When it is too cold her her she twitches her right paw on the front end of her body. Then she walks off and forgets it there. By the time shecomes back in the kitchen and refinds it, its dry.




I have several who love it. One who, when she lived with my aunt, got spoiled of a small bowl of milk every day. She hasn't gotten it that regular since she came over here when my aunt moved.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> We have a cleric, but he didn't memorize break enchantment today.
> 
> Looks like now I am back in action though. Hasta.




One group I'm in has 3 clerics (Including me) and none of us have that spell prepped.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I do. But the gas cost is prohibitive. I've spent enough driving down there for the basketball games.... And will be back down there in a month for a convention.... Can't really swing the IMAX thing....



How much does it cost in your area? I'ts $10 a ticket at our local AMC/IMAX, plus the cost of refreshments.

How many miles between you and your IMAX?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One group I'm in has 3 clerics (Including me) and none of us have that spell prepped.



I've house ruled that clerics and paladins can use a class feature called Remove Malady (replaces the paladin's remove disease). Maladies are defined as paralysis, blindness, deafness, madness, petrification, vitrification (converted into glass), a fear, poison or a disease.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Lady Acoma? I miss her also.




Hmm ... never even HEARD of her.

Oh yes.  Good evening hive! Woulda been on yesterday but was FAP'd by the "New and Improved" policy of DirecWay.    I tell you, I haven't been that angry in a loonnnngggggg time.

Nice to see you all are still at it in here though.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My cat chases racoons.




My cat is often mistaken for a hairy racoon.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice to see you all are still at it in here though.



We're always at it.   

_*scurries off for a lean pocket*_


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She'd shred the flesh off the kangaroo and play with its heart after it was disemboweled.




My ... aren't we cheery today!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Minds are like parachutes-  they only work if they are open.




Just don't keep them too open ...otherwise things fall out! I kid you not....


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm bored
> 
> Most of my PbPs are in some kind of limbo, and those that aren't are still waiting for other players to post.




You've almost got 20,000 posts and you say you are bored, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> photo please




They have such things ... remember Donkey in the Shrek movies? Very famous possibilities.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just don't keep them too open ...otherwise things fall out! I kid you not....



_*scurries back*_

Like a memory.


Hmm, cheesey!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You've almost got 20,000 posts and you say you are bored, eh?



I get bored sometimes too. Usually an episode of Walker, Texas Rangers cheers me up.

I love seeing bad guys get beat sh*tless.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We're always at it.
> 
> _*scurries off for a lean pocket*_




Maybe I will understand this when I catch up to this page.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> He has an aversion to bad acting.




Hey Aeson ... I LIKE the dancing muffin!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe I will understand this when I catch up to this page.



Has to do with ass. Lots and lots of ass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson ... I LIKE the dancing muffin!



You aren't the first to tell him.

BTW though, Galeros's avatar ate Aeson's avatar.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Has to do with ass. Lots and lots of ass.




This hiver'esque obsession with donkeys and mules is ... new.  :\ 

At least for me....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This hiver'esque obsession with donkeys and mules is ... new.  :\



Not that kind of ass.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You aren't the first to tell him.
> 
> BTW though, Galeros's avatar ate Aeson's avatar.



No it didn't. My avatar is still whole and dancing.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't like peppers or onions unless they're fully cooked.




I know folks as eats onions RAW, like an apple. YUCK.


----------



## Heckler

MYC!

FRU!

Daddy's been shopping...


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't drink beer either. It's nasty.
> 
> When it was mentioned that our store was getting a rubber floor, we all thought the same thing of seeing if we can bounce beer bottles on it just like in that commercial.




Ma'am I totally agree with you ... can't STAND beer.

Now ginger beer ... real ginger beer is another story.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Haven't had apple butter in a LONG TIME. Grandma used to can it all the time.




Had some on toast just yesterday. Tasty, tasty stuff. But much rarer than I used to eat the stuff.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No it didn't. My avatar is still whole and dancing.



The one that is dancing now is the offspring of the one that was dancing yesterday.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You've never heard of apple butter? Granted it is more of a midwest and southern thing probably, but still!




JUST a minute by good madame! I ate the stuff in upstate NY! It is NOT just a midwest or southern thing. [The fungus is indignant!]

silence ... a quiver starts to twitch at the sides of his mouth ...

  ROFL   

[Stamps his feet with delight!] Ahhh ... you had to be there ... such an inside joke. Prolly not worth explaining.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> MYC!
> 
> FRU!
> 
> Daddy's been shopping...



Woohoo! Hooray for daddy!


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We certainly don't need it singing, "I Think I'm A Clone (Ass) Now".




I think we need to stop cloning around in here.   

Ba dum bum! CHISH!


----------



## Heckler

I had some apple butter on a blueberry bagel this afternoon.  Good stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Stamps his feet with delight!] Ahhh ... you had to be there ... such an inside joke. Prolly not worth explaining.



*wields axe*

Spill it, mister!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> MYC!
> 
> FRU!
> 
> Daddy's been shopping...




A very good evening to you my good sir!

I'm catching up on the hive so I may take time to respond to your posts directly. Be patient with the poor 'ole shroom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think we need to stop cloning around in here.
> 
> Ba dum bum! CHISH!



Wah wah wah wah waaaahhhh......


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> No it didn't. My avatar is still whole and dancing.




Well hello there Aeson.  Nice to see you dancing. Reminds me of the old disco song from the Saturday Night Fever album.

You should be dancin ... yeah!
You should be dancin ... yeah!

God ... I hated that album.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Got some apple butter and cincy chili for Fru.

And if Mycanid's interested, and got him some cincy chili as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A very good evening to you my good sir!
> 
> I'm catching up on the hive so I may take time to respond to your posts directly. Be patient with the poor 'ole shroom.



The fungus hasn't been paid yet?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *wields axe*
> 
> Spill it, mister!




Only if you axe nicely!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You could pick up a packet of Cincinatti chili for Mycanid.




Bring back the Earnest impresssion!

ewwwwwwwwwwwww [screws up and moves face around in circles]


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you calling me a fruit?




Maybe a papaya?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not much of a fan of Scotch, but I have enjoyed a thimblefull or two of Glenlevet. I went to a party a few years back and the guy had 15+ different types of Scotch. So we had a Scotch taste-test. After that I took it easy for the rest of the party. LOL




The fungus cannot STAND hard liquor either.  :\ 

Yeesh ... the fungus is full of opinions tonight....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe a papaya?



I loves me some papaya.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Considering I still haven't even gained a pound (in fact, I have lost 2), I don't think I am overdoing anything. And this is the first time there have been donuts in my house in like 6 mos.




I began weighing 135 when I was 15 years old. I stayed that way until I was about 34. Now I way about 145. It's the most EVER. And I am short too ... about 5'7" or so.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The fungus cannot STAND hard liquor either.  :\
> 
> Yeesh ... the fungus is full of opinions tonight....



Yeah, you have lots of layers.   

Now I'm craving a parfait.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I loves me some papaya.




My second favorite fruit.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I had some apple butter on a blueberry bagel this afternoon.  Good stuff.



I just had crunchy peanut butter and grape jelly on a cinnamon and raisin bagel. The last of the bagels I bought the other day.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Man, I can not imagine not have much of an appetite.  I loves food with all my body.




No wonder you are trying to lose wight ... no ... just a second ... am all mixed up ... where am I now?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I find it interesting. Is being a host a common profession among the gay population? There seems to be an awful lot in that field. Our host at Macayo's today was definetely gay, and was proud to show it. He actually the gall to throw a flirt to my father. Thing is my dad was sitting next to my mom and they were holding hands.




My dad daid he knew quite a few who worked in French restaurants.... So maybe so. Dunno.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I began weighing 135 when I was 15 years old. I stayed that way until I was about 34. Now I way about 145. It's the most EVER. And I am short too ... about 5'7" or so.  :\



5'7" is not short. I should know, I'm 5' 6" and my grandpa is 6'6" and my grandma is 4' 9".


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I knew another guy who "for research" was trying to determine the perfect size for breasts. One of the things he looked at was, when a woman was topless, and laid down on her back, did her breasts flop to the outside. lol Or were they so small that they flattened out and became nonexistent when she laid back. You can't imagine the amount of women that took off their shirts and laid down for him. And no, I wasn't one of them. LOL I was already married and he was one of dshai's friends.
> 
> Oh, and he determined that a large "B" was perfect. I wished him luck in finding his perfect woman.




Yeesh!  :\ 

What some people will do with their spare time. What a waste.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ... "My god Jennie, was that you?"




Poor Aurora ... I wonder how often people walked up to you and asked about 8675309?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh!  :\
> 
> What some people will do with their spare time. What a waste.



Which would you rather be doing; posting here or having fun with breatst?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh!  :\
> 
> What some people will do with their spare time. What a waste.



doesn't sound like a waste of time to me. I'd like to buy that man a drink. Maybe some milk.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just had crunchy peanut butter and grape jelly on a cinnamon and raisin bagel. The last of the bagels I bought the other day.




Peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poor Aurora ... I wonder how often people walked up to you and asked about 8675309?



What? huh?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Prolly didn't like Brokeback Mountain either than did ya?
> 
> 
> Speaking of movies, I think we are gonna try to go to Springdale 18 to see Spidey  Hooray for IMAX!




The funny thing about the movie was that it got bad press reviews from homosexuals ... who said it was all nonsense and totally misrepresented things, interestingly.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Peanut butter jelly time!



I prefer jam over jelly, especially apricot jam. It is just so, so tasty. :yum:


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What? huh?



Classic 80's song, Fru. You should remember it. 

Jenny


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Does 'warm' in Finland _always_ include the possibility of frostbite?




No ... I was there in 1991 when it was warm. No frostbite danger ... whatsoever. Finland is an amazingly beautiful country. *sigh*.... [gets nostalgic]


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Classic 80's song, Fru. You should remember it.
> 
> Jenny




Good for you Aeson!


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Aren't there a lot of Finns in Vermont? Or people whose ancestors came from here?




Fair amount of Finns in Minnesota, I believe.

Hey! Dog Moon! You there? Are there lots of Finns in your state?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I am here for the moment because I failed my fort save and was turned to stone by a Medusa. :\ Rat bastard DM.




Drat. Hate when that happens....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good for you Aeson!



I know my 80's pop culture.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Classic 80's song, Fru. You should remember it.
> 
> Jenny



Quite honestly, I don't.


----------



## Mycanid

Allright! Caught up! Whew!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Allright! Caught up! Whew!



You sure of that?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You sure of that?




Well ... in the sense of having read through them? Yes.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Quite honestly, I don't.



Now you can start remembering. You've seen the video.


----------



## Aeson

Somebody to Love


----------



## Mycanid

Alright ... downloaded the updates and caught up in the hive. Should sign off for the moment so my computer can do its reboot. See you all later on!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Somebody to Love



I've seen the Jim Carrey version. That song I do remember.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Allright! Caught up! Whew!




Were you interested in some cincy chili?  I picked some up at the store today.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Were you interested in some cincy chili?  I picked some up at the store today.




Erm  :\  ...no thanks. Greek chili would be just too strange for me....

ALTHOUGH ... it is kind of you to offer!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wah wah wah wah waaaahhhh......




But seriously folks, I just flew in from Chicago, and boy are my arms tired....

Ba dum bum! CHING!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've seen the Jim Carrey version. That song I do remember.



My dear, Fru. That is not the same song. His song was a Jefferson Airplane song. This my boy is QUEEN.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But seriously folks, I just flew in from Chicago, and boy are my arms tired....
> 
> Ba dum bum! CHING!



Lame!


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Erm  :\  ...no thanks. Greek chili would be just too strange for me....
> 
> ALTHOUGH ... it is kind of you to offer!




Okay...don't know what you're missing though.

Anybody else want it?  If not, I'll just ship it to Fru.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I am here for the moment because I failed my fort save and was turned to stone by a Medusa. :\ Rat bastard DM.



He really is. I think you should dump him.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lame!




That's what happens when you fly all the way. Your arms become lame. Very true sir. Very true.   

 

I mean ... *sigh*

everybody's a critic.


----------



## Mycanid

ROFL!!!!

Okay, okay. I'm signing off for the night.

I'll catch you all later on!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!
> 
> Okay, okay. I'm signing off for the night.
> 
> I'll catch you all later on!



Catch you later Myc!


----------



## Wereserpent

*Burps*


----------



## Aeson

*Burps Galeros' name.*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> *Burps Galeros' name.*




*Burps Aeson's name*


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> WOOF WOOF WOOF WOOF WOOF




Calm down Doggy!


----------



## Heckler

*burps the Gettysburg Address*


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> *burps the Gettysburg Address*



You always have to one up everyone.


----------



## The_Warlock

I leave for a weekend to refinish my bathroom, and Aeson has turned from Original Recipe (TM) Scoundrel into the Calisthenic Muffin Man...


I haven't read the backlog, but I hope somebody got targeted with a Nerf Repeating Tommygun for that avatar polymorph...


----------



## Heckler

*burps the complete score to "The H.M.S. Pinafore"*


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> *burps the complete score to "The H.M.S. Pinafore"*




Do you do requests? "I'm the very model of a modern major general" would probably be great in burp-ese...


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do you do requests? "I'm the very model of a modern major general" would probably be great in burp-ese...




Ah, one of mother's favorites...

*burps the complete score to "The Pirates of Penzance"*


----------



## The_Warlock

What do you have to input to get that level of burp output? I'm thinking some arcane mix of Coca-Cola and Orange juice could provide the requisite expulsive gas...

You should start a how-to thread...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I leave for a weekend to refinish my bathroom, and Aeson has turned from Original Recipe (TM) Scoundrel into the Calisthenic Muffin Man...
> 
> 
> I haven't read the backlog, but I hope somebody got targeted with a Nerf Repeating Tommygun for that avatar polymorph...



Goldmoon didn't like the way Han was looking at her. I looked for something better. The muffin is a placeholder.


----------



## The_Warlock

I can only imagine the eating and muffin-based commentary that followed. And wisely, I will avoid the last thousand posts and minimize my imagining of that.

But...but...I thought she was looking for the Harrison Ford look?

So very fickle...


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What do you have to input to get that level of burp output? I'm thinking some arcane mix of Coca-Cola and Orange juice could provide the requisite expulsive gas...
> 
> You should start a how-to thread...





can of coke drank very fast, small bag of onion chips then another soda make for burbs do sonic damage.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Ascends to godhood*


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> can of coke drank very fast, small bag of onion chips then another soda make for burbs do sonic damage.




I find that any sort of pasta makes me burp a lot.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count - 1


----------



## megamania

burb yes but go sonic BOOM is another


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can only imagine the eating and muffin-based commentary that followed. And wisely, I will avoid the last thousand posts and minimize my imagining of that.
> 
> But...but...I thought she was looking for the Harrison Ford look?
> 
> So very fickle...



She was but a happy non angry Harrison Ford look.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Ascends to godhood*




and what will your portfolio consist of?


Chaos must be one.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> She was but a happy non angry Harrison Ford look.





yup-yup


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> and what will your portfolio consist of?
> 
> 
> Chaos must be one.




Chaos, Tinker Gnomes, Dairy Products, Aeson, The Hivemind, Dragonlance, Spackle, and Tea.


----------



## The_Warlock

Is having a God of Spackle a good Idea? I mean, when there are problems, the solution is a less radioactive version of nuke and pave....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> She was but a happy non angry Harrison Ford look.




Some women can be so picky...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Some women can be so picky...



I did get her to except a life time supply of thin mints, cheesecake and Guinness to make up for the lack of a Harrison Ford look.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Chaos, Tinker Gnomes, Dairy Products, Aeson, The Hivemind, Dragonlance, Spackle, and Tea.



You are not my god.


----------



## megamania

nasty diet.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did get her to except a life time supply of thin mints, cheesecake and Guinness to make up for the lack of a Harrison Ford look.




Lucky son of a gun....

I may even be jealous. chuckle.

On the other hand, I'm fairly certain I couldn't afford a lifetime of Guiness, so more power to ya.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> You are not my god.




Of course I am.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning Hive!

_*burps the Blue Danube*_


----------



## The_Warlock

Morning is such a relative term on a spinning ball...

But the Blue Danube, now that's quality.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Morning is such a relative term on a spinning ball...



I realize this, but from my point of view it is morning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But the Blue Danube, now that's quality.



Thanks!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I realize this, but from my point of view it is morning.




Such is life. What I wouldn't give for a flat world...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Such is life. What I wouldn't give for a flat world...



 What wouldn't you give?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What wouldn't you give?




Me, primarily, since that would be counterproductive to me getting a nice flat world. Everything else is negotiable...though I think keeping chocolate on the flat world is also a must.

Hey Galeros...God of Spackle...do you have enough divine spackle to flatten the world, I'm willing to sign over ownership of pretty much everything else on the round one to a sufficiently capable entity.


----------



## jonesy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Such is life. What I wouldn't give for a flat world...



Umm...you do realize that you'd still get different times for a morning from different areas of the flatness? The day would just last longer in the center part. For everyone to get the same times of day from different locations you'd need a ringworld where the sun was somehow blocked from view and simultaneously revealed to all sides. Which would be both ridiculous and crazy.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Its a beautiful thing.   So tired your body aches,  it feels like steel wool is in your brain.  Typing is hard because deep perception goes haywire.  You have so much caffine in you to keep going that you shake and twitch.   I know your pain.



I wish.  I was so sharp and wired it took me 4 hours to get to sleep (And I wrote 3 pages of campaign material before that).


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> MHey Galeros...God of Spackle...do you have enough divine spackle to flatten the world, I'm willing to sign over ownership of pretty much everything else on the round one to a sufficiently capable entity.




*Flattens world*

There you go!


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> Umm...you do realize that you'd still get different times for a morning from different areas of the flatness? The day would just last longer in the center part. For everyone to get the same times of day from different locations you'd need a ringworld where the sun was somehow blocked from view and simultaneously revealed to all sides. Which would be both ridiculous and crazy.




Ok, smarty pants. Now I want a nested Dyson Sphere. Sorry Galeros, apparently flat isn't the way to go.. I was looking for simplicity, but we are gonna need a LOT more spackle....

Nice first swath, though...


----------



## jonesy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, smarty pants.



Smarty Pants, the new look for the new man. Now with three colour choices: witty, sarcastic and black. Because black is the new black this year.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> Smarty Pants, the new look for the new man. Now with three colour choices: witty, sarcastic and black. Because black is the new black this year.




Now THAT's funny.


----------



## jonesy

The One Warlock to rule them all,
The One Warlock to find them,
The One Warlock to bring them all,
and in the Smarty Pants suit them.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> The One Warlock to rule them all,
> The One Warlock to find them,
> The One Warlock to bring them all,
> and in the Smarty Pants suit them.




I have no idea who or what you are (Alien Cybernetic Comedian, maybe), but I like you. 

You are on a roll...

EDIT: PS: Sigged!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where the dilly is everyone?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the dilly is everyone?




Eating pickles.


----------



## moritheil

jonesy said:
			
		

> Which would be both ridiculous and crazy.




What, in this thread?  Surely you jest.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the dilly is everyone?



We're all in Galeros' ear building a nest..err hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're all in Galeros' ear building a nest..err hive.



hehehe.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Eating pickles.



How was the pickle?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How was the pickle?



The question is, Who is pickles?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How was the pickle?





I didn't eat any pickles.

*Clears out Aeson and everyone else out his ear with a Q-tip*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Clears out Aeson and everyone else out his ear with a Q-tip*



_*lights the Q-Tip on fire as it reaches the ear*_


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I didn't eat any pickles.
> 
> *Clears out Aeson and everyone else out his ear with a Q-tip*



That only pushes stuff in deeper. You need to flush us out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The question is, Who is pickles?



The pig.

Now to slay it and harvest its feet for pickling.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That only pushes stuff in deeper. You need to flush us out.



_*builds boat in anticipation of ear drops*_


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> I didn't eat any pickles.
> 
> *Clears out Aeson and everyone else out his ear with a Q-tip*



 I can't believe you passed my DR 500/Q-tip!!!1!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

moritheil said:
			
		

> What, in this thread?  Surely you jest.



Don't call me surely. And no, we don't jest.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> That only pushes stuff in deeper. You need to flush us out.





......

*Rinses Aeson and the rest out*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How much does it cost in your area? I'ts $10 a ticket at our local AMC/IMAX, plus the cost of refreshments.
> 
> How many miles between you and your IMAX?




Not sure about cost. It's been a few years since I've been.

About 80-90 approx. It's in a science center in downtown Charlotte, not a movie theater.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My cat is often mistaken for a hairy racoon.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I know folks as eats onions RAW, like an apple. YUCK.




EW. 

And I'll bet they're totally unkissable afterwards.... Or even part of a conversation that doesn't involve how much their breath stinks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ma'am I totally agree with you ... can't STAND beer.
> 
> Now ginger beer ... real ginger beer is another story.




Tried that too. My aunt has a thing for the stuff. Couldn't stand it. Odd since one time I did kinda like it...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I loves me some papaya.




Dunno about papaya. But loves me some mangoes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About 80-90 approx. It's in a science center in downtown Charlotte, not a movie theater.



Wow, that is a long ride. How many miles you get to the gallon?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No wonder you are trying to lose *wight* ... no ... just a second ... am all mixed up ... where am I now?




Just get a cleric to use Turn Undead. Make sure cleric is high enough level to destroy them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dunno about papaya. But loves me some mangoes.



Mangoes are the goodness too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> *Rinses Aeson and the rest out*



_*uses boat to ride to eardrum and hangs on for dear life*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, that is a long ride. How many miles you get to the gallon?




About 32 if you believe that sticker they put in cars....  Especially since it's been said to not be reliable; based on old, outdated formulae.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mangoes are the goodness too.




I wish I could have a mango tree like Grandma used to have when we lived in Florida....


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*uses boat to ride to eardrum and hangs on for dear life*_




*Picks Fru out and throws him in the garbage*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Picks Fru out and throws him in the garbage*



_*dodges tweezers and burrows into neural cortex*

*climbs cortex into the brain*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I wish I could have a mango tree like Grandma used to have when we lived in Florida....



We had an awesome mango tree in our backyard when we lived in California. I miss them mangoes. Store brand just aint as good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About 32 if you believe that sticker they put in cars....  Especially since it's been said to not be reliable; based on old, outdated formulae.



Hmm, how many gallons you get to the tank?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm, how many gallons you get to the tank?





About 12-13. Get down to about where I'm usually putting in 10 at a fillup. I can get to Charlotte and back on about half a tank.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About 12-13. Get down to about where I'm usually putting in 10 at a fillup. I can get to Charlotte and back on about half a tank.



Yeah. I see wht you mean now. That must be a major bummer. 

Anyways, speaking of mileage my dad just got a new company car; a Dodge somethingorother. Thie tank hold I think 60 gallons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just called my dad; he confirmed that the tank holds no more than 17 gallons.   

Though I'm sure the mileage is pretty good.


----------



## jonesy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I have no idea who or what you are (Alien Cybernetic Comedian, maybe)...



We are all aliens to someone.

We are all funny to someone.

We are all cyborgs built by tiny white extradimensional mice to find the answer to the greatest question in the multiverse: Who is Ixplitoznothjinxcwy and why does he keep stealing everyones socks?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I see wht you mean now. That must be a major bummer.
> 
> Anyways, speaking of mileage my dad just got a new company car; a Dodge somethingorother. Thie tank hold I think 60 gallons.




Especially when gas here is between $2.82 and $2.95/gallon. NC has about the highest if not THE highest gas tax in the US...


----------



## jonesy

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially when gas here is between $2.82 and $2.95/gallon....



Hmm. Adjusting for the difference to euro and litre that's somewhat less than what it costs here at the moment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially when gas here is between $2.82 and $2.95/gallon. NC has about the highest if not THE highest gas tax in the US...



Actually gas prices here are $3.12 a gallon at the cheapest gas station.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ah, one of mother's favorites...
> 
> *burps the complete score to "The Pirates of Penzance"*



I think I love you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I love you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

>



Buck up, buddy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So Aurora what are your August plans looking like so far?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BTW, Mycanid, you need to post a picture of yourself. I was backtrodding through this thread and said this earlier and don't recall you ever posting a picture of yourself.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Buck up, buddy.



Don't wanna.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So Aurora what are your August plans looking like so far?



Why just her? What about the rest of us? You're going to make me cry again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why just her? What about the rest of us? You're going to make me cry again.



Are you going to GenCon, Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you going to GenCon, Aeson?



I'm not planning on it at the moment. Then again I wasn't going to the NC Game Day until a couple of weeks before. I might make it to GenCon. It depends on a few things that might happen between now and then. 

Didn't you say you weren't going this year?


----------



## Aurora

My August plans are to finish getting REALLY big and then have a baby.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My August plans are to finish getting REALLY big and then have a baby.



Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Didn't you say you weren't going this year?



Things changed.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially when gas here is between $2.82 and $2.95/gallon. NC has about the highest if not THE highest gas tax in the US...



I'd love to be down to $2.95 

(It's 3.15 here.  It's actualy 3.60 in chicago)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My August plans are to finish getting REALLY big and then have a baby.



All right. I seriously hope I can meet you at a GenCon sometime in the future.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why just her? What about the rest of us? You're going to make me cry again.



He just knows you'll tell us anyway weather we want to know or not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

And, Aeson changes his avatar again. The bran must have worked its way though his system.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Things changed.



That's cool. Maybe I can make it. It would be cool to get together. I met Darth at the game day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up, Bront? How are you today?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right. I seriously hope I can meet you at a GenCon sometime in the future.



As long as my pregnancy is still going okay and I am not showing any signs of labor, we may go for a day trip. Not sure which day, probably Saturday.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up, Bront? How are you today?



Not too bad.  Got some sleep, getting some writing done (I've written 13+ pages of RPG stuff in the past 2 days).


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And, Aeson changes his avatar again. The bran must have worked its way though his system.  :\



I might change it again. The file size for this site is too small. We need bigger avatars. Supporters should get that as a benefit.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I love you.




Hah!

You hear that, Hivers?

Its me she loves!

Not you...

or you...

or you...

just me!

*burp*


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> He just knows you'll tell us anyway weather we want to know or not.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I'd love to be down to $2.95
> 
> (It's 3.15 here.  It's actualy 3.60 in chicago)



It was up over $4 when i was in San Diego   I was glad I didn't need to rent a car for my trip!


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> *burp*



Yep, you're a sweet-talker.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hah!
> 
> You hear that, Hivers?
> 
> Its me she loves!
> 
> Not you...
> 
> or you...
> 
> or you...
> 
> just me!
> 
> *burp*





LOL


----------



## Aeson

Gas went down here today. On the way to work it was $2.91 and on the way home it was $2.85.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might change it again. The file size for this site is too small. We need bigger avatars. Supporters should get that as a benefit.



With the membership size, it eats a lot of extra server space they need for things like actual content.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might change it again. The file size for this site is too small. We need bigger avatars. Supporters should get that as a benefit.



That would definetely be cool!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was up over $4 when i was in San Diego   I was glad I didn't need to rent a car for my trip!



When we visited the Bay Area last year, we drove out in the company car. Ah, good times, good memories. 

New company car, now though, new memories to forge with it.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hah!
> 
> You hear that, Hivers?
> 
> Its me she loves!
> 
> Not you...
> 
> or you...
> 
> or you...
> 
> just me!
> 
> *burp*



I think I hate you.


----------



## Aurora

Night hivers, I have to go attack the laundry monster.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Not too bad.  Got some sleep, getting some writing done (I've written 13+ pages of RPG stuff in the past 2 days).



Wow! You gonna host the content when its done?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I hate you.



Oh behave!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night hivers, I have to go attack the laundry monster.



Godd night Aurora, sleep well.


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yep, you're a sweet-talker.




Oh, yes, I brings the class to the hive.

*burp*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh beehive!



fixed!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night hivers, I have to go attack the laundry monster.



What is the CR of the monster?


----------



## Aeson

We made it to 300 pages.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I hate you.




Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Longest. Hive. Ever!   

300 pages baby!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is the CR of the monster?



4!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh behave!



Yes, Ma'am.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night hivers, I have to go attack the laundry monster.




Don't forget to search the monster's pockets for treasure.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Muahahahahahaha!



Watch your back funny man.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> With the membership size, it eats a lot of extra server space they need for things like actual content.



 Regardless, they're considering allowing larger avatars.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 4!



Does the CR go up as the size of the pile goes up?


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Longest. Hive. Ever!
> 
> 300 pages baby!



 Longest by _far_!


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Watch your back funny man.




You stalkin' me now?


----------



## Jdvn1

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, I brings the class to the hive.
> 
> *burp*



 Define "class."


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Regardless, they're considering allowing larger avatars.




Really?  Sweet!


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Regardless, they're considering allowing larger avatars.



W00T!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow! You gonna host the content when its done?



I'm running a PbP on my site to test it out.  It's setting material from a setting I created for Rolemaster ages ago.  I'm working it into D20 now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Define "class."




Well, Drunken Monk is a PrC, though I'm not sure really how prestigious it is.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is the CR of the monster?



1 per person contributing to it.  2 if they're children.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> You stalkin' me now?



I find a sense of humor very attractive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

New hivemind for perusal.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Longest. Hive. Ever!
> 
> 300 pages baby!




Naw.  On page 240.  Y'all need to increase your pages to 50 posts per page.  Much more convenient.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> 1 per person contributing to it.  2 if they're children.



Does it have attacks? Claw, claw, bite?


----------



## Heckler

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Define "class."





Well, y'know, its that ummm stuff that makes one classy.  I think I left mine in my suit pocket.






And, yes, I own a suit.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Does it have attacks? Claw, claw, bite?



Actualy I think it's got a grab grab smother.

We need to get to 12,000 hive posts.


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> We need to get to 12,000 hive posts.





No problemo!


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy I think it's got a grab grab smother.
> 
> We need to get to 12,000 hive posts.




At LEAST!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> At LEAST!



Maybe.


----------



## Heckler

Only 11 more to go...


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Only 13 more to go...




10!


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy I think it's got a grab grab smother.
> 
> We need to get to 12,000 hive posts.



That will work.

Is there a prize for reaching 12,000? I'll add to it as much as I can. I'm already up past my bed time again.


----------



## Dog Moon

It's a race!  Who will be the 12000th post!


----------



## Bront

I think we take down the server then


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> I think we take down the server then




Never!


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's a race!  Who will be the 12000th post!




Me!  Its all me baby!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I think we take down the server then



God, I hope not!  :\ 

I need EnWorld to keep me sane.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Me!  Its all me baby!




No, me!


----------



## Heckler

Its gettin' down to the wire...


----------



## Bront

Hey, I started it, I should finish it


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Got it!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> God, I hope not!  :\
> 
> I need EnWorld to keep me sane.




EnWorld is NEVER sane!

And neither are we!


----------



## Heckler

Me!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Got it!




I'm the 12000th reply.  That's good enough for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Me!




 Too late!


----------



## Heckler

Dammit, Fru got it!

I mean, congrats, dude!


----------



## Aeson

We made it.

Night, hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Dammit, Fru got it!
> 
> I mean, congrats, dude!



Yup! Thanks!


----------



## Heckler

OK, I'll race y'all to 13K.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> EnWorld is NEVER sane!
> 
> And neither are we!



Well, at least I'm sane.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> OK, I'll race y'all to 13K.



Doubt we'll make it w/o being locked down.


----------



## Heckler

Bob Seger rocks!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doubt we'll make it w/o being locked down.




Why?  The mods can play too.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Really?  Sweet!



 At least, that's what some admin said on a Meta thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Why?  The mods can play too.



I already put in for it when I started the new hive.


----------



## Jdvn1

Why is there a new thread? This one is just getting started!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Bob Seger rocks!



why?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I already put in for it when I started the new hive.




They'll have to pry this hive out of my cold dead hands...  


Which, actually, I think they can do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Why is there a new thread? This one is just getting started!



On the contrary. I think a thread that is way too long might have a chance of losing posts, despite backups.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> Why?  The mods can play too.



I'm not a mod on this board


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> On the contrary. I think a thread that is way too long might have a chance of losing posts, despite backups.



Nope, not a chance.  It was an issue with an older (much older) version, and they were worried about the server load of the thread.  Not an issue at this point.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> They'll have to pry this hive out of my cold dead hands...
> 
> 
> Which, actually, I think they can do.



Alien-esque voice:
Your proposal is acceptable.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> why?




Why does Bob Seger rock?  Well, I understand he makes quite a little of money doing it.

And it sure as hell beats working for a living.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Why does Bob Seger rock?  Well, I understand he makes quite a little of money doing it.
> 
> And it sure as hell beats working for a living.



Doing what? What does he do?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At least, that's what some admin said on a Meta thread.




Hrm... wonder which one it was.  I trust some more than others.


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not a mod on this board




You've got your own board and you're a mod on another board.  My God, man, how much power do you want?!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing what? What does he do?




He rocks!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing what? What does he do?




Kicking people in the nutsack!  He's someone we WOULDN'T want to meet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You've got your own board and you're a mod on another board.  My God, man, how much power do you want?!



Enough to shape and destroy worlds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> He rocks!



_*throws rocks at Heckler*_

Stop being so vague!

Heckler, sorry about the rocks thing. I'm gonna be in my office.




Man, I need to lay off the Ghostbusters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Kicking people in the nutsack!  He's someone we WOULDN'T want to meet.



ouch! Like I don't get kicked in the junk enough already.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm... wonder which one it was.  I trust some more than others.




I think it was Pkitty or Hype.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I think it was Pkitty or Hype.



Most likely pkitty. His awesomeness knows no limits.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ouch! Like I don't get kicked in the junk enough already.




Wow. I don't know what to do with this one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ouch! Like I don't get kicked in the junk enough already.




Wait, isn't that a bad sentence?  Doesn't that mean you get kicked in the junk on occasion?  It's like saying 'Joe kicks me in the junk enough so I really don't need Bob to do it as well'.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I think it was Pkitty or Hype.




In that case, I trust him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, isn't that a bad sentence?  Doesn't that mean you get kicked in the junk on occasion?  It's like saying 'Joe kicks me in the junk enough so I really don't need Bob to do it as well'.



I get kicked in the junk on nearly a weekly basis!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I get kicked in the junk on nearly a weekly basis!




Woah!  How do you get kicked in the junk on nearly a weekly basis?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> In that case, I trust him.



Of course you do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah!  How do you get kicked in the junk on nearly a weekly basis?



Damn neighbors kids. They kepp telling me they can kick ever so high and want to show me, but every time they do, I end up with the hurt. I'm thinking I should start wearing a codpiece under my underwear on a daily basis.


----------



## Dog Moon

This totally reminds me of a horrible period of time in about 7th grade where the greatest thing in our class was the guys smacking each other in the junk.  I mean seriously, sometimes it was brutal.  Just be walking down the hall and someone walks up behind up and knees you perfectly so their knee hits your junk without being blocked by your legs.

One kid [not me] got it really bad though.  Ironically, he was big so you'd think he be dealing it out the most, but that wasn't the case.  One time, in Music Class, he was sitting on the steps thing with his legs slightly spread.  Another kid balled his hand into a fist and swung with all his might into the dude's junk.  Was on the floor for quite some time with tears in his eyes.

Come to think of it, why did we never get in trouble for this?  Guess we were too clever to do it in front of teachers and because no one got in trouble, it lasted for some time before everyone got tired of it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This totally reminds me of a horrible period of time in about 7th grade where the greatest thing in our class was the guys smacking each other in the junk.  I mean seriously, sometimes it was brutal.  Just be walking down the hall and someone walks up behind up and knees you perfectly so their knee hits your junk without being blocked by your legs.
> 
> One kid [not me] got it really bad though.  Ironically, he was big so you'd think he be dealing it out the most, but that wasn't the case.  One time, in Music Class, he was sitting on the steps thing with his legs slightly spread.  Another kid balled his hand into a fist and swung with all his might into the dude's junk.  Was on the floor for quite some time with tears in his eyes.
> 
> Come to think of it, why did we never get in trouble for this?  Guess we were too clever to do it in front of teachers and because no one got in trouble, it lasted for some time before everyone got tired of it.



Sounds like something that might come out of an American Pie movie:

This one time at band camp......


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn neighbors kids. They kepp telling me they can kick ever so high and want to show me, but every time they do, I end up with the hurt. I'm thinking I should start wearing a codpiece under my underwear on a daily basis.




I think you need to start kicking some neighborhood kids in the junk, see how they like it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I think you need to start kicking some neighborhood kids in the junk, see how they like it.



Then they'd yell for their mommies at the top of their lungs, and maybe then I end up with a police record for assaulting a kid. Thats the last thing I want.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I think you need to start kicking some neighborhood kids in the junk, see how they like it.




Junk wars!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Junk wars!




Man, a show where people just ran around doing that to other and passers-by would be entertaining for at least a half hour, I'd think.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Junk wars!




I like this...

There's an RPG in this somewhere...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Junk wars!



Now, thats the funny!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I like this...
> 
> There's an RPG in this somewhere...



Just make it a dice or card game.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, a show where people just ran around doing that to other and passers-by would be entertaining for at least a half hour, I'd think.




Actually, "America's Funniest Home Videos" is an hour long show.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Actually, "America's Funniest Home Videos" is an hour long show.




Eh, not really a big fan of that show.  Would be better without the host and without that commentator ruining the videos.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just make it a dice or card game.




"As a fast effect to your playing 'Crotch Kick,' I'm gonna play 'Spiked Codpiece.'"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> "As a fast effect to your playing 'Crotch Kick,' I'm gonna play 'Spiked Codpiece.'"



That'd work.   

_*take 1 damage pip*_


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then they'd yell for their mommies at the top of their lungs, and maybe then I end up with a police record for assaulting a kid. Thats the last thing I want.





I'll be 38 soon.... maybe its time to live it up a bit....


"hey kid....is that britney spears with a wardrobe malfunction?"


"wha? where? aiiiiieeeeee!"

run away thinking where I will draw the body on my shoe this time.   Only so many killls can be listed at a time ya know.


----------



## megamania

and walk up to the next kid-

"Hey is that Paris Hilton with a wardrobe malfunction?"


"Listen up old man.  She dresses like that ALL THE TIME.  an' if you kick me in the nads I will pommel til next thursday."

next kid....

"Hey is that......


----------



## Dog Moon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=areyUfCNFxY


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> I think you need to start kicking some neighborhood kids in the junk, see how they like it.





The core theme to Jackass III


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll be 38 soon.... maybe its time to live it up a bit....
> 
> "hey kid....is that britney spears with a wardrobe malfunction?"
> 
> "wha? where? aiiiiieeeeee!"
> 
> run away thinking where I will draw the body on my shoe this time.   Only so many killls can be listed at a time ya know.



I'll be 31 soon, very soon. That doesn't I could get away with it though. I live in a kid infested neighborhood.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=areyUfCNFxY



Youtube loads way too frickin' slow for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> The core theme to Jackass III



Didn't see 1 or 2, won't much give a toot if 3 comes out.


----------



## megamania

jonesy said:
			
		

> Umm...you do realize that you'd still get different times for a morning from different areas of the flatness? The day would just last longer in the center part. For everyone to get the same times of day from different locations you'd need a ringworld where the sun was somehow blocked from view and simultaneously revealed to all sides. Which would be both ridiculous and crazy.





planescape.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Didn't see 1 or 2, won't much give a toot if 3 comes out.





ditto here.   The name says it all in my mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> planescape.



Well, I liked the game!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Youtube loads way too frickin' slow for me.





if its slow for you then I don't want to think about it against my dinosaur......


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> On the contrary. I think a thread that is way too long might have a chance of losing posts, despite backups.



 ... Losing posts? Length of thread has nothing to do with losing posts.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I liked the game!




never played it before.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> if its slow for you then I don't want to think about it against my dinosaur......



It takes me 15-20 minutes to grab the whole video on broadband wireless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> never played it before.



The old PC game? You never played it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Losing posts? Length of thread has nothing to do with losing posts.



Well, Ithought that was a factor.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, Ithought that was a factor.  :\



 When have we ever lost posts anywhere?

The boards crashed, and the only posts that were lost were the ones after a particular date (before a certain backup). Long threads or short threads--it didn't matter--were all affected the same way. The only factor that made a difference was date of the posts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When have we ever lost posts anywhere?



Its happened before. I can't remember the specifics though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm calling it a night see all of you in the morning.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm calling it a night see all of you in the morning.



 G'night!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm calling it a night see all of you in the morning.




'night.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its happened before. I can't remember the specifics though.





P Cat needed room and Hivemind was considered expendable.  I lost over 750 posts then.  If this happened again I would lose over 2000 for sure.

That was about 18-24 months ago.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm calling it a night see all of you in the morning.





c'ya


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When have we ever lost posts anywhere?
> 
> The boards crashed, and the only posts that were lost were the ones after a particular date (before a certain backup). Long threads or short threads--it didn't matter--were all affected the same way. The only factor that made a difference was date of the posts.




I lost about 1700 posts then......


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> I lost about 1700 posts then......



 I lost well more than that!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The old PC game? You never played it?





nope.  nor the role playing version.


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I lost well more than that!





1700 that I couldn't recover.   During that time most of my posting was in Storyhour with my own stuff so I just had ti repost it.


Lost my general commentary and some Hivemind stuff only.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It takes me 15-20 minutes to grab the whole video on broadband wireless.





5-10 minutes just to load the WoTC homepage.

thus in part my displeasure with the current state of Dungeon and Dragon.


----------



## Jdvn1

megamania said:
			
		

> 1700 that I couldn't recover.   During that time most of my posting was in Storyhour with my own stuff so I just had ti repost it.
> 
> 
> Lost my general commentary and some Hivemind stuff only.



 I couldn't recover any of mine. 

Yeah, if I had a Story Hour, I'd probably always keep a copy elsewhere (Google Documents is pretty cool, or Google Notebook).


----------



## megamania

anyhoo.... gotta go so as to develop a working tower for my Creation Schema storyline using the D Tile pieces.


----------



## Jdvn1

Have fun, Mega!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=areyUfCNFxY



I hate you.


----------



## Aurora

I go away for a little while and a new hive appears?!! NOT ACCEPTABLE! LOL 

And _really_ must you talk about gettig kicked in the junk? I'm not even a guy and it hurts me to think about. Plus, since no one has brought it up in relation to this topic, it is obvious no one has seen Idiocracy. It is freaking hilarious. The most popular television show in the movie is nothing more than a guy hurting his junk over and over in different ways.


----------



## Aeson

I will take part in discussions of junk hurting.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will take part in discussions of junk hurting.



Are we doing self-declaritive comments today in the hive?


----------



## Aurora

I will get some cleaning done today.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are we doing self-declaritive comments today in the hive?



I left out the NOT. dammit.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I will get some cleaning done today.



You left the NOT out also.


----------



## The_Warlock

You know, I was worried I might have missed some entertaining hijinx after falling asleep last night for 13 1/2 hours...but I seem to have bypassed the excessive discussions regarding jimmy-kicks and grundle-punches.

Sometimes, it's just better to be unconscious...


----------



## Aeson

The hive takes odd twists and turns some times.


----------



## The_Warlock

That, at least, has not come as too much of a surprise. Luckily, I like weird.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I will get some cleaning done today.





stop copying me.   I was / am / have been cleaning outside.


cutting up old lumber and removing more tree limbs from the storms we had this fall-spring.


----------



## megamania

Also took a walk that earned me another 5200 steps for the "Walk for Life" thing I'm doing.


----------



## megamania

c'ya


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon didn't like the way Han was looking at her. I looked for something better. The muffin is a placeholder.




Actually I like the Elrond avatar better Aeson. Hoorah for Tolkien! I think this is your best one yet. But then I am totally biased....

Ah well.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Chaos, Tinker Gnomes, Dairy Products, Aeson, The Hivemind, Dragonlance, Spackle, and Tea.




Hmm ... I am planeshifting to an alternate reality....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Morning is such a relative term on a spinning ball...
> 
> But the Blue Danube, now that's quality.




Ya know warlock, I am beginning to be impressed by your culture here.    You are getting close to Heckler's level of refinement!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You left the NOT out also.



Yeah. Yeah. Actually, I have been cleaning for the past hour. I am taking a break for a minute and then going right back to it. My parents, sister, my other sister, her husband and the babies are coming into town tomorrow. They are gonna want to stop by the house to see it, so i need to clean. I am an event cleaner  I should start having people over once a week just to help me keep the house clean. LOL


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Such is life. What I wouldn't give for a flat world...




Umm ... I change my mind.  :\  I would NOT want to live in a flat world.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> EW.
> 
> And I'll bet they're totally unkissable afterwards.... Or even part of a conversation that doesn't involve how much their breath stinks.




Well ma'am, seeing as all the folks I knew who ate onions were males ... I must admit that this angle on things NEVER entered into my head.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just get a cleric to use Turn Undead. Make sure cleric is high enough level to destroy them.




Ah ha ... now all becomes clear. Thanks Darth!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We had an awesome mango tree in our backyard when we lived in California. I miss them mangoes. Store brand just aint as good.




I didn't know you lived in Cali at one time Fru! Interesting. Whereabouts? Must be down south. No mango trees where I am.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah. Yeah. Actually, I have been cleaning for the past hour. I am taking a break for a minute and then going right back to it. My parents, sister, my other sister, her husband and the babies are coming into town tomorrow. They are gonna want to stop by the house to see it, so i need to clean. I am an event cleaner  I should start having people over once a week just to help me keep the house clean. LOL




Good morning ma'am!  What a pleasure to wobble half dead online and see your cheery self a'posting in here.

Hmm. Rare nowadays it seems....

As you can see I am in an intolerably good mood this morning.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know warlock, I am beginning to be impressed by your culture here.    You are getting close to Heckler's level of refinement!




Now that's high praise, or a backhanded insult. I'm not sure which...


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> ...Who is Ixplitoznothjinxcwy and why does he keep stealing everyones socks?




Aww c'mon. Don't you remember? He's Myxlplyk's third cousin.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually I like the Elrond avatar better Aeson. Hoorah for Tolkien! I think this is your best one yet. But then I am totally biased....
> 
> Ah well.




It's definitely a step up from The Muffin in Yellow.

I've always thought of making an avatar out of Popcorn from the OOTS Intermission strip

"We have become like unto tiny refreshing GODS!" I love that line.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BTW, Mycanid, you need to post a picture of yourself. I was backtrodding through this thread and said this earlier and don't recall you ever posting a picture of yourself.




Hmm ... thought I did. An older pic of me in Ren Faire outfit? I'm sure I did....  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning ma'am!  What a pleasure to wobble half dead online and see your cheery self a'posting in here.
> 
> *Hmm. Rare nowadays it seems....*
> 
> As you can see I am in an intolerably good mood this morning.



I have been busy. That and I am trying to cut back on my internet time.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now that's high praise, or a backhanded insult. I'm not sure which...




[adjusts to best crooner voice]

"... only youuuuuuuuu ..." 

  

Good morning warlock! How are you today eh?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... thought I did. An older pic of me in Ren Faire outfit? I'm sure I did....  :\



I recall it. There was a woman in the photo with you. Of course, the photo was rather small, so detail was hard to make out. Post a better one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah. Yeah. Actually, I have been cleaning for the past hour. I am taking a break for a minute and then going right back to it. My parents, sister, my other sister, her husband and the babies are coming into town tomorrow. They are gonna want to stop by the house to see it, so i need to clean. I am an event cleaner  I should start having people over once a week just to help me keep the house clean. LOL



They do know you're pregnant right? I think they would excuse a little mess. Unless your house looks like my place then I wouldn't worry all that much.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been busy. That and I am trying to cut back on my internet time.




No accusations ma'am. Of COURSE you have been busy.

Heck. You are active when you are asleep what with making a baby and what not....  :\ 

Still is nice to see you ... err ... "out and about". Hmm. Does that phrase work with forums?  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Not too shabby, though it's always afternoon for me when you folks say good morning.

Did she just say "cut back" on her internet time? I...I think...Blasphemy!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> They do know you're pregnant right? I think they would excuse a little mess. Unless your house looks like my place then I wouldn't worry all that much.



Of course they know, but they are immaculately clean people. And I mean IMMACULATE! My stepmom's house is in perfect order at ALL times. I feel embaressed to have them see my cluttered house.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been busy. That and I am trying to cut back on my internet time.



Yeah we noticed. The hive needs it's Queen. Goldmoon may get the crown if you're not careful.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not too shabby, though it's always afternoon for me when you folks say good morning.
> 
> Did she just say "cut back" on her internet time? I...I think...Blasphemy!



I have a problem mang. I spend WAY to much time on here.  When one's personal life begins to suffer because of teh internet, it is time to cut back.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah we noticed. The hive needs it's Queen. Goldmoon may get the crown if you're not careful.



Like I freaking elected myself. You don't have to be an A-hole. 


Later hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a problem mang. I spend WAY to much time on here.  When one's personal life begins to suffer because of teh internet, it is time to cut back.




Oh well, in that case...it's just time to get more internet friends.
chuckle.

Actually, I understand, but being in IT among other job duties, internetting actually allows the retention of community and sanity for me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night hivers, I have to go attack the laundry monster.




  

You vicious monster....

For some reason that REALLY struck me funny.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a problem mang. I spend WAY to much time on here.  When one's personal life begins to suffer because of teh internet, it is time to cut back.



You have a point. If it does affect your life negatively then it is time to cut back on some of it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Like I freaking elected myself. You don't have to be an A-hole.




Um, Aeson? I think you irked her...


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Define "class."




Umm ... graduated in 1988?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Like I freaking elected myself. You don't have to be an A-hole.
> 
> 
> Later hive.



Now I've done it. I'm sorry. I didn't mean to be an A-hole.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Um, Aeson? I think you irked her...



Yes I did. I'm not having much luck with the women in my life the last few days.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, Drunken Monk is a PrC, though I'm not sure really how prestigious it is.




That is a REALLY tough prestige class btw.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy I think it's got a grab grab smother.
> 
> We need to get to 12,000 hive posts.




No problem....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No problem....




Good grief, your like a day of posting replies behind. You keep doing that, and you won't be able to live in the moment...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes I did. I'm not having much luck with the women in my life the last few days.




Well, look on the bright side, at least they AREN'T psychotic stalking women that you are perturbing. Been there, not fun.

EDIT: Really must proofread my contractions.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll be 38 soon....




Hoorah Mega! You and me both. I'll be 38 in October.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The old PC game? You never played it?




I have it around he somewhere, but never played it. I never liked intra-planar rpg'ing. I'm just a leftover from the early rpg days, I guess....    *sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good grief, your like a day of posting replies behind. You keep doing that, and you won't be able to live in the moment...




Give me time my good sir ... I will catch up soon.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh well, in that case...it's just time to get more internet friends.
> chuckle.
> 
> Actually, I understand, but being in IT among other job duties, internetting actually allows the retention of community and sanity for me.




An IT too, eh? A hearty welcome to you my good sir. I am one of these as well. 

Although I bet you are much better trained in this than I am.... :\


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, look on the bright side, at least they AREN'T psychotic stalking women that you are perturbing. Been there, not fun.
> 
> EDIT: Really must proofread my contractions.



I'm glad you changed that. I might have to get pissed at you. 

No. One of them is pregnant. Picking on a pregnant woman isn't the smartest move.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm glad you changed that. I might have to get pissed at you.
> 
> No. One of them is pregnant. Picking on a pregnant woman isn't the smartest move.




Cheer up Aeson. At least you apologized.... 

Aurora doesn't strike me as the type who would hold a grudge anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cheer up Aeson. At least you apologized....
> 
> Aurora doesn't strike me as the type who would hold a grudge anyway.



Myc, this is not my day. It's going to take more than your pep talk but thank you.


----------



## Mycanid

No?

Hmm ... what if I sent you a pizza?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No?
> 
> Hmm ... what if I sent you a pizza?





Well, even if I'm better trained in IT, you obviously make better money if you can send him pizza...Especially electronically, that's a definite tech upgrade from my time period.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey ... there are other ways to send pizza rather than hi-tech or electronically.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No?
> 
> Hmm ... what if I sent you a pizza?



That's not going to help.


----------



## Aeson

What I need is a team of ninja assassins to do my bidding.

Strike that. What I need is a gun and a bullet.


----------



## The_Warlock

How about $100 and a bottle of whiskey? One of the guys I know says he'll -erase- people for that...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cheer up Aeson. At least you apologized....
> 
> Aurora doesn't strike me as the type who would hold a grudge anyway.



Then I have struck you correctly. I mean. Nevermind. 

I can hold them for abut 30 seconds most of the time. There have been a few people in my life though that after a long while of putting up with their BS I just finally decided to wash my hands of them because they brought me nothing but headaches. Through the years I have been told by many that I have this knack for looking past peoples' shortcomings. It also means that I tend to spread myself too thin.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> How about $100 and a bottle of whiskey? One of the guys I know says he'll -erase- people for that...



He's pretty cheap.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You vicious monster....
> 
> For some reason that REALLY struck me funny.



It's actually from a game. It was on Playstation. I can't remember the name of it though. It wasn't Oddworld, but it was similar. You play an apprentice of sorts to a magician and you have to go around and solve all these puzzles. It was fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> He's pretty cheap.




That's why I've been tempted on more than one occasion...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's why I've been tempted on more than one occasion...




Yes, but is he the type to roll over on you if he gets caught....that is the real question.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> You've got your own board and you're a mod on another board.  My God, man, how much power do you want?!



Muhahaha!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then I have struck you correctly. I mean. Nevermind.
> 
> I can hold them for abut 30 seconds most of the time. There have been a few people in my life though that after a long while of putting up with their BS I just finally decided to wash my hands of them because they brought me nothing but headaches. Through the years I have been told by many that I have this knack for looking past peoples' shortcomings. It also means that I tend to spread myself too thin.




Oh noes! She hits! (chuckle)

I know some people who suffer from that, because you don't want to mistreat or ignore your friends, but then you end up with too little time for yourself or them. It's a really strange place to find yourself in.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> How about $100 and a bottle of whiskey? One of the guys I know says he'll -erase- people for that...



Sold. Give me his name and number.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but is he the type to roll over on you if he gets caught....that is the real question.




Well, the unsaid addendum is that he'd leave the country for someplace where $100 was a lot, so I'm figuring he'd be too far away to find.


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> How about $100 and a bottle of whiskey? One of the guys I know says he'll -erase- people for that...



At that price, I'm guessing it's just random people.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then I have struck you correctly. I mean. Nevermind.
> 
> I can hold them for abut 30 seconds most of the time. There have been a few people in my life though that after a long while of putting up with their BS I just finally decided to wash my hands of them because they brought me nothing but headaches. Through the years I have been told by many that I have this knack for looking past peoples' shortcomings. It also means that I tend to spread myself too thin.



She doesn't hold them for long but she hasn't forgiven me yet.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> She doesn't hold them for long but she hasn't forgiven me yet.



I forgive you. Now quit crying.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> At that price, I'm guessing it's just random people.




Only if he drinks the whiskey FIRST.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I forgive you. Now quit crying.



Thank you.


----------



## Aurora

Ok, back to more house cleaning.


----------



## Mycanid

Well my dear hivers, I have to go help with the shipping department this afternoon (major back log) so I will bid you all a very fond adieu for the moment. 

Maybe I'll see you all tomorrow.

And cheer up Aeson.    Pep talk, pizza, etc. effective or no, I for one am always cheered to see you in here. So there!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well my dear hivers, I have to go help with the shipping department this afternoon (major back log) so I will bid you all a very fond adieu for the moment.
> 
> Maybe I'll see you all tomorrow.
> 
> And cheer up Aeson.    Pep talk, pizza, etc. effective or no, I for one am always cheered to see you in here. So there!



Thank you


----------



## Wereserpent

*Goes off to conquer the other Hivemind thread*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I didn't know you lived in Cali at one time Fru! Interesting. Whereabouts? Must be down south. No mango trees where I am.  :\



Poway, San Diego. Lots of good memories there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Goes off to conquer the other Hivemind thread*




Couldn't you just ANNEX it instead...then we don't have to check 2 threads...

I hear Aeson is just going to rend Galerosia anyway since your are moving in on his happy ending


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She doesn't hold them for long but she hasn't forgiven me yet.



Just where the heck do you get your smileys?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Goes off to conquer the other Hivemind thread*



It's my thread, and _I'm_ the Emperor of it. Aurora is the Empress of this one.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, fantasy/sci-fi history has shown that Empresses tend to be nicer than Emperors....And Galeros is already starting wars over in your sandbox, I think I'm gonna stay here where it's safe. Weird. But safe.


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh Fru Fru...I think your other thread is going down in the waves of the vast ocean of the Far Realm.


----------



## The_Warlock

The Far Realm!?! I love that place! Where else can you get a Hot wigget of plaid to snack around.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just where the heck do you get your smileys?



I can't tell you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Oh Fru Fru...I think your other thread is going down in the waves of the vast ocean of the Far Realm.



Not if I can help it!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not if I can help it!



I have various ways of dealing with Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have various ways of dealing with Galeros.




Bah,I am immune to those!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't tell you.



Please, pretty, pretty, pretty please?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson:  I may be misreading you, but I am detecting a bit of...tension with you.  You okay?  I know you have a a rough time of things lately from what I can tell.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Please, pretty, pretty, pretty please?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Aeson:  I may be misreading you, but I am detecting a bit of...tension with you.  You okay?  I know you have a a rough time of things lately from what I can tell.




No one is ok. Some less so than others. 

Before me I see a path of darkness. When I look behind the light grows dimmer.


----------



## Aeson

Firefox has a smiley add on. I'm using it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one is ok. Some less so than others.
> 
> Before me I see a path of darkness. When I look behind the light grows dimmer.




Awwwww, Cheer up Aeson.  

I know life can be tough sometimes, ya just have to learn to deal with it.  Just try your best and try not to worry so much.  

*Dances*


----------



## The_Warlock

I like this place even more! Talk about the Far Realm, I got a "Point" the first day I visit, and now, promoted by Aeson to Minister of Propaganda [We're Sorry, the Link to the Promotion Order has been {Censored} as the Thread it occurs in has been Deemed Unfit by the Hivemind Oligarchy. Have a Nice Day! (Please report any infractions to your local Correctness Officer)], I mean, what more could a guy ask for? 

Besides a flat world and more potentitally disturbing Star Wars euphemisms.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Awwwww, Cheer up Aeson.
> 
> I know life can be tough sometimes, ya just have to learn to deal with it.  Just try your best and try not to worry so much.
> 
> *Dances*




Hey Aeson...I suggest chasing down terminally happy people with a baseball bat. Always cheers me up!


----------



## Aeson

It's not that easy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not if I can help it!




Right, even if he's the only poster in that thread, he's gonna keep it alive!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not that easy.




Sure it is, they're happy, they're dancing, they aren't paying attention, you can just run by and clobber them. The mad laughter follows easily...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive, wus happenin'?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya hive, wus happenin'?



Fru had changed back to his true identity. Who is in the picture with you?


----------



## The_Warlock

Looks like Monte Cook on the left...

Wait...Frukathka has multiple identities...? This place is so confusing...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Looks like Monte Cook on the left...
> 
> Wait...Frukathka has multiple identities...? This place is so confusing...



That is Monte Cook. I met him at GenCon '05.

Guy on the right is Erik Mona.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Looks like Monte Cook on the left...
> 
> Wait...Frukathka has multiple identities...? This place is so confusing...



His last avatar was a superhero of some sort. He's using a pic of himself thus is true identity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> His last avatar was a superhero of some sort. He's using a pic of himself thus is true identity.



Whats happening Aeson? Have you blown up or kissed anyone yet?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening Aeson? Have you blown up or kissed anyone yet?



My sexual fetishes are none of your business.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My sexual fetishes are none of your business.



Awingawhet, awingawhet, awingawhet, awingawhet

In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps tonight.........


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Awingawhet, awingawhet, awingawhet, awingawhet
> 
> In the jungle, the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps tonight.........



I've gone from being a dog to a lion. I like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've gone from being a dog to a lion. I like that.



Yup. Promotions are cool!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> My sexual fetishes are none of your business.




Thanks goodness....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup. Promotions are cool!




Isn't that less a promotion and more of a cross-species transmogrification?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Isn't that less a promotion and more of a cross-species transmogrification?



So what? A lion could out-do a god anyday. A promotion is a promotion.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thanks goodness....



Don't thank me yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what? A lion could out-do a god anyday. A promotion is a promotion.




Either you have some punk gods in your pantheon, or the the God of Transpositioning Letters is smiting you....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Either you have some punk gods in your pantheon, or the the God of Transpositioning Letters is smiting you....



He does have a god named Frukathka. I'd say there is a punk or two in there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Either you have some punk gods in your pantheon, or the the God of Transpositioning Letters is smiting you....



I design my own pantheons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He does have a god named Frukathka. I'd say there is a punk or two in there.



Hey!!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

>



Sure, you're snickering now, but just wait till you fall asleep.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sure, you're snickering now, but just wait till you fall asleep.



Is the all mighty Frukathka gonna come down and smite me for blasphemy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is the all mighty Frukathka gonna come down and smite me for blasphemy?



I'll let the gods of the far realm invade your dreams and you'll wake up a stark raving lunatic. Just a little respect is all I'm asking for. Please.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll let the gods of the far realm invade your dreams and you'll wake up a stark raving lunatic. Just a little respect is all I'm asking for. Please.



Have you read any post I've made on any board EVAR? I am a stark raving lunatic. I have the paperwork to prove it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you read any post I've made on any board EVAR? I am a stark raving lunatic. I have the paperwork to prove it.



I know.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you read any post I've made on any board EVAR? I am a stark raving lunatic. I have the paperwork to prove it.



Those would be restraining orders, right?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you read any post I've made on any board EVAR? I am a stark raving lunatic. I have the paperwork to prove it.




*Straps on her sword*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Straps on her sword*



Is that a scabbard or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that a scabbard or are you just happy to see me?




That varies by mood and alcohol consumption.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That varies by mood and alcohol consumption.



_*I'm gone*_

Crap, I hope I didn't wake up the neigbors.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*I'm gone*_
> 
> Crap, I hope I didn't wake up the neigbors.




My neighboors are cool, they wont mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My neighboors are cool, they wont mind.



I laughed so hard, I may have woken the ancient dead.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That varies by mood and alcohol consumption.



Doesn't everything though?


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Doesn't everything though?




Pretty much, although I reserve to change that at my whim.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Doesn't everything though?



I hardly ever drink, so not with me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I laughed so hard, I may have woken the ancient dead.




Tell them to bring paper towels, I'm out.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hardly ever drink, so not with me.



You still have moods...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tell them to bring paper towels, I'm out.



I highly doubt they'd know what paper towels are. Ancient = older than civilized.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pretty much, although I reserve to change that at my whim.



You are a woman...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I highly doubt they'd know what paper towels are. Ancient = older than civilized.




Fine, papryus towels then.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> You are a woman...




*looks down shirt* So thats why I have those.....


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *looks down shirt* So thats why I have those.....



Oooh, can I look to?


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Oooh, can I look to?




Sure, if you can see from there.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *looks down shirt* So thats why I have those.....



Gender confusion?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gender confusion?




No, Sarcasam.....lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Oooh, can I look to?



Bront, put the step away from the observatory magnifier!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bront, put the step away from the observatory magnifier!




You trying to say my boobs are small?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You trying to say my boobs are small?



No, just he needs to use the one in IL to see yours in CA.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, just he needs to use the one in IL to see yours in CA.




Im holding up my shirt. you looking?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im holding up my shirt. you looking?



ROFLOMA!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFLOMA!




 Im so bad , I know. Im sure the Guinness helps....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im so bad , I know. Im sure the Guinness helps....



Personally, I find that drinking stymies my creativity, so I try not to, unless it is a special occassion.

You should drink water instead. I try to drink a gallon a day.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally, I find that drinking stymies my creativity, so I try not to, unless it is a special occassion.
> 
> You should drink water instead. I try to drink a gallon a day.




Yes dad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes dad.



Hey, I'm not trying to come off that way. And I am sorry if I sounded crude.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm not trying to come off that way. And I am sorry if I sounded crude.




Im not mad, I should have put a lol there or something.

I smoked for many years before quitting in 2004. Guinness is my only vice and I enjoy it.


----------



## jonesy

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Guinness is my only vice and I enjoy it.



Guinness is a vice?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Guinness is a vice?



alcohol


----------



## Goldmoon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Guinness is a vice?




It goes straight to my ass so yes.


----------



## Goldmoon

Yes! patti Rothberg's cover of kung Fu Fighting just came on my ipod!!! This song rocks.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im holding up my shirt. you looking?



I think I love you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im holding up my shirt. you looking?



Forgot this one.


----------



## The_Warlock

You know, I'm sure I need to game and sleep less...I miss all the good posts in this thread. 

Um, Pictures would requires reciprocation, and I don't want to see what you would be sharing Aeson.

Now, if this is her bad, I wonder how many Guinness it takes to make her better... (Ponders if there is such an thing...)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You know, I'm sure I need to game and sleep less...I miss all the good posts in this thread.
> 
> Um, Pictures would requires reciprocation, and I don't want to see what you would be sharing Aeson.
> 
> Now, if this is her bad, I wonder how many Guinness it takes to make her better... (Ponders if there is such an thing...)



You would all need LOTS of Guinness for my pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Never claimed to be pretty. I try to rely on my charms and wit. It's not working so well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It goes straight to my ass so yes.




You give your Guiness to your donkey?


----------



## Aeson

I'm really getting tired of rude customers. I'm trying to make money. You don't like a price you don't have to be rude about it. Is 45 cents too much to ask for a stamp? B!tch got pissed. It's not the first time. I've actually had someone ask if it's illegal to charge more than face value. If it was I wouldn't do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While I typed this rant a very nice woman came in. She said I was kind and very helpful. I need more of those.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm really getting tired of rude customers. I'm trying to make money. You don't like a price you don't have to be rude about it. Is 45 cents too much to ask for a stamp? B!tch got pissed. It's not the first time. I've actually had someone ask if it's illegal to charge more than face value. If it was I wouldn't do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I typed this rant a very nice woman came in. She said I was kind and very helpful. I need more of those.




Just remember, while the customer is always right, they aren't always smart. You may want a sign explaining what MSRP stands for...especially the S..."Suggested", and after the manufacturer suggests a price to me, I get to charge whatever I darn well please...


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> You give your Guiness to your donkey?




Look out Goldmoon, The Donkey Squad is back on the case...


----------



## The_Warlock

I've done my stint in retail (nice and short thankfully, but they wouldn't let me operate the rotary slicer...), but the best object I've ever seen to sum up what you want to do to some customers was owned by a friend of mine.

White pedestal with a sign raised above the back which says "Complaint Department: Please Take a Number"

Glued on the pedestal: A grenade replica with a small tag numbered "1" on the arming pin.


----------



## The_Warlock

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Look out Goldmoon, The Donkey Squad is back on the case...





Or would that be "Hot on your tail..."

Damn Crime Drama one liners, I can never remember the most apropros for the moment...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just remember, while the customer is always right, they aren't always smart. You may want a sign explaining what MSRP stands for...especially the S..."Suggested", and after the manufacturer suggests a price to me, I get to charge whatever I darn well please...



I'm really worried when the new prices take effect next week as well as the new pricing system. Customers already complain, wait until there is really something to b!tch about. 

I'm looking at metering before I give them a price. It's the only way I can think of doing it. Right now I can weigh every thing and give a price then charge them. It won't work that way next week.


----------



## The_Warlock

Work in the post office or a postal company? Yeah, even my kneejerk reaction when I heard stamps were going up a again was "WTF!?! It's not enough?", then 3 seconds later, I said to the office manager, "Of course, it is amazing what they succeed at delivering considering all the issues, and the voluminous junk mail clogging the postal system. I mean, it's not like it's a dollar a stamp...I suppose it is reasonable." 

But I couldn't stop the kneejerk reaction, mostly because so many other services and providers have upped their prices to the point of irritation or gouging the last few years, so anything increasing in cost just triggers a wave of Anti-Change Hate.


----------



## Aeson

In case you haven't heard. I own a pack/ship store. 

Every time one of the carriers raises prices I have to as well. People complain about the price increase. They don't seem to understand that it needs to be done to offset cost. Fuel prices go up etc. 

It will be a miracle if I'm still in business this time next year.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning hivers. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> In case you haven't heard. I own a pack/ship store.
> 
> Every time one of the carriers raises prices I have to as well. People complain about the price increase. They don't seem to understand that it needs to be done to offset cost. Fuel prices go up etc.
> 
> It will be a miracle if I'm still in business this time next year.




Did not know. Yup, it's that horrible trickle up effect...BS raises gas prices...so AH increases per mile costs...which means you the small businesses get hosed from both ends because you lose customers who try shopping around for someone who's got some starting capital and willing to undercut you for a quarter or year, and then they bone their customers....

I'm fairly glad I work in an industry where people pay us to ask questions, we still have cost increases, but most of our product is analysis which has a lot fewer direct cost impacts.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning hivers.
> 
> How is everyone today?




Mostly bored at work. Things seem to be running smoothly. And I have a natural loathing to ask for things to do...since that is invariably when I receive a task which is much more difficult than how it's presented and that's also when computer parts start erupting into BSODs and flares of flame (or end user stupidity). 

Just gonna hide in my office and see what I need to do presentation video clips through our capture card from DVD. Alas, I pretty sure we need to buy an external player to have the system read it. Sometimes I hate technology.


----------



## Mycanid

Well sir ... I can TOTALLY commiserate. More than you might guess, too.   

That's why I always try to keep myself busy with tasks and upgrades, etc., so that when folks ask "What is on your plate today?" I always have an answer.

I know, of course, that not everyone has the ... err ... "freedom" to do so, though.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Quite! And it doesn't help that I work in a small company, so I'm not only the entire IT department, but also wear additional hats. I wish I had some clones to wear the additional hats...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Quite! And it doesn't help that I work in a small company, so I'm not only the entire IT department, but also wear additional hats. I wish I had some clones to wear the additional hats...





Ah HA! You and me are in the same boat again sir! I also work for a small company and also am the entire IT department.    No special hats though.

Hmm ... any pics of the special hat perchance?


----------



## The_Warlock

Ah ha, Big Fish/Little Pond syndrome....and I really can't complain much, good people, good environment, just hectic sometimes.

Alas, no pictures of the special hats. Though the boss got the Special Hat from her family in Minnesota one year...knitted winter hat which says something about fecal matter and craniums backwards in the fabulous green, purple and navy blue knittery. They pass it around each winter holiday season, apparently.


----------



## Mycanid

"She came down from Birmingham
on the Wabash Cannonball"

La da da dee dee da da da da da....

Gott alove the Chieftains.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah ha, Big Fish/Little Pond syndrome....and I really can't complain much, good people, good environment, just hectic sometimes.
> 
> Alas, no pictures of the special hats. Though the boss got the Special Hat from her family in Minnesota one year...knitted winter hat which says something about fecal matter and craniums backwards in the fabulous green, purple and navy blue knittery. They pass it around each winter holiday season, apparently.




No, no. I have NO complaints about where I work, really. I love it. I have been working here for  ... oh ... 19 years or so and got "promoted" to IT in 2000 by default. Meaning - no one else wanted to do it. I had to learn about computers and such REAL fast. Fortunately I have a lot of other IT friends....

Minnesota hats eh? Nah. I'll stick with the Georgian shepherd caps, thank you.  Much prefer them. They kinda look like the hats all the jazz players were wearing in the 40's and 50's. Much more interesting!


----------



## Aeson

As the owner and only employee I wear all the hats. My head is big enough they all sorta fit.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> As the owner and only employee I wear all the hats. My head is big enough they all sorta fit.




All the hats? fed ex, ups, dhl and usps?    Four bills in four different direction?

Aeson ... I hope you are teasing my gullibility....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All the hats? fed ex, ups, dhl and usps?    Four bills in four different direction?
> 
> Aeson ... I hope you are teasing my gullibility....



I don't do UPS but yeah 3 hats on one head.


----------



## Mycanid

Err ... doesn't it get ... hmm ... well, likely not in an air-conditioned building.


----------



## Aeson

In case she pops in and sees this. How did the visit from the folks go, Aurora?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... doesn't it get ... hmm ... well, likely not in an air-conditioned building.



I don't wear hats.

I was talking metaphorically. As the owner, customer service rep, salesman, sole employee. I have a lot of job titles.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ayup, back when I moved from the Call Center to the office portion, it was determined that I had self taught myself more about the computer systems than the two programmers combined. I was volunteered...with the carrot of the company's first Windows 95 machine. That was 11 years ago, out of my slightly over 12 with the company.

See, now, Aeson, you own a shipping companny...going on a homicidal boot to the head rampage is actually easier for you - you can ship all the bodies out. True, the postage would be obnoxious, but hey isn't happiness worth a few extra stamps (chuckle).


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't wear hats.
> 
> I was talking metaphorically. As the owner, customer service rep, salesman, sole employee. I have a lot of job titles.




Oh ...    DUH!

Sorry.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ayup, back when I moved from the Call Center to the office portion, it was determined that I had self taught myself more about the computer systems than the two programmers combined. I was volunteered...with the carrot of the company's first Windows 95 machine. That was 11 years ago, out of my slightly over 12 with the company.




My first machine was built for me back in 1997. So lets see ... about 10 years ago. We had all Win 95 machines at the time. I had a little pizza box desktop with a Pentium 120mhz cpu! (Which , if you remember, was considered FAST back then ... I was quite surprised.)

I worked in the shipping department for years and then volunteered to set up a web site (why not give it a go after all - it would be something a little different). The machine I was given, though, was primarily for a database I was managing at the time. Nothing fancy at all. It was more canon fodder for me to sorta get the idea how things worked.

My first laptop was a 486 running Win 3.11 for workstations made by a company called iNex. Man I loved that little laptop. I had WordPerfect 5.1 on it and it was a nice little word processor.

In 1999 I purchased my own little laptop (a Pentium 133mhz made by Compaq with Win98se) off of eBay and in 2000 I was made the "head tech", inheriting a disastrous situation. The previous tech had left 6 months earlier and the interim choice just couldn't spare the time and focus amidst all his other tasks.

To be honest I am more of a hardware tech sort, who sets things up and maintains things. I'm not a programmer at all. I love building machines for people is the main thing.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You know, I'm sure I need to game and sleep less...I miss all the good posts in this thread.




Say ... warlock ... what do you enjoy gaming?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> To be honest I am more of a hardware tech sort, who sets things up and maintains things. I'm not a programmer at all. I love building machines for people is the main thing.




Same here. I prefer the building, maintaining, identifying and installing software. Programming is RIGHT OUT. I leave that to people who enjoy reading gibberish. That said, I'm a fair hand at troubleshooting software, registry entries, ini files and such, but my head has almost imploded the couple of times attempts were made to cross train me on visual basic programming.

Ah yes, metaphorical hats. Though, I have to admit, I got a sudden image of a Hindu God with 3 or 4 faces standing behind a receiving counter, spinning in place as customers came up specifying preferences for different shipping providers...


----------



## Mycanid

Yeah ... who wants to actually go into the MS registry? But it has to be done sometimes.   

I have done a VERY little bit with cgi scripts. A little html too.

Actually I am kinda curious about flash script and javascript ... but I have no time to do so.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say ... warlock ... what do you enjoy gaming?




I'm a D&Der at heart, I run myweekly FR based Campaign in 3.Houserule that's been going for the last 12...um...13 years...though when the campign ends this year most likely (the final battle is arriving), I'll probably switch to True20 for my personal gaming at the table for the forseeable future.

Occasionally entertain myself and friends with the CoC cardgame or stuff from CheapAss games, traditional board games, and such.

And computer games of various stripes - RTS, Turn-based Strategy, CRPGs (Computer, not Console, haven't been as impressed over the years with the console based ones), and FPS.

Currently I meet up roughly weekly with some scattered friends for some Magic the Gathering Online (Friendly play, non of this tournament nuttiness), and twice weekly with some more local folks on Lord of the Rings Online, which most of us have really taken a shine too.

I rarely have the chance to place in regular tabletop, but my friends in Rochester NY have a twice yearly get together where we all descend on their house and take vacation and play D&D, Rolemaster, Serenity, Star Trek, and anything else that fits the mood.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm a D&Der at heart ...
> 
> I rarely have the chance to place in regular tabletop, but my friends in Rochester NY have a twice yearly get together where we all descend on their house and take vacation and play D&D, Rolemaster, Serenity, Star Trek, and anything else that fits the mood.




Now that's nice.  Most of my old rp'ing friends are in upstate NY. I haven't been able to visit them in 5 years or so.


----------



## The_Warlock

It's hoot really - it's the same group I MtGO with, and there are currently 3 FR D&D campaigns, a Serenity, A Middle Earth Rolemaster, and a Star Trek campaign that happen during the get together. 

I've been in various runs more locally, but they either peter out, or they play weeknights, which just doesn't seem to work - too large groups needing too much decompression after work time and too little focus. Give me a Saturday or Sunday game, and you've got my attention.


----------



## Mycanid

So Warlock ... what does the company you work for do?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So Warlock ... what does the company you work for do?




Are you with the CIA? FBI? Stalkers anonymous? 
(Stalk...Mushroom! Get it? Eh, phooey) Chuckle.

Marketing Research, actually. Custom surveys for clients doing marketing awareness, current client satisfaction, needs awareness, quality control, etc. Never selling anything, just asking people the burning questions their service/product/content providers want to know so they can keep doing good. We primarily work with banks, hospitals, insurance companies, school systems, non-profits, and various service agencies.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you with the CIA? FBI? Stalkers anonymous?
> (Stalk...Mushroom! Get it? Eh, phooey) Chuckle.




Okay, okay, okay.... I get it.   



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Marketing Research, actually. Custom surveys for clients doing marketing awareness, current client satisfaction, needs awareness, quality control, etc. Never selling anything, just asking people the burning questions their service/product/content providers want to know so they can keep doing good. We primarily work with banks, hospitals, insurance companies, school systems, non-profits, and various service agencies.




I have heard of companies that do this.... Do you like your job? (Just asking a custom hiver'esqe survey here.   )


----------



## The_Warlock

Pretty much. I've got the IT part which I like a lot, and the rest of my job involves categorizing and coding verbatim survey responses, support writing, designing statistical weights, presentation creation, video editing for presentations of focus group results, and what not. 

I also tend to be the quick and dirty handy man, 6'1" so I can reach, lift, and cart unlike the various folks with bad backs or who lack leverage due to height, and a pretty good with power tools, even if it needs to be jury rigged to succeed temporarily. Really, why pay someone extra when I can hang the projector screen in time for the Dalia Lama's streaming address froma local college...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Pretty much. I've got the IT part which I like a lot, and the rest of my job involves categorizing and coding verbatim survey responses, support writing, designing statistical weights, presentation creation, video editing for presentations of focus group results, and what not.




Sounds like you do lots of database and spreadsheet stuff, eh?



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I also tend to be the quick and dirty handy man, 6'1" so I can reach, lift, and cart unlike the various folks with bad backs or who lack leverage due to height, and a pretty good with power tools, even if it needs to be jury rigged to succeed temporarily. Really, why pay someone extra when I can hang the projector screen in time for the Dalia Lama's streaming address from a local college...chuckle




Alas ... I tore myself up some time ago with a REALLY bad groin injury - hernia to the max. No lifting for the fungus.   

Also, I'm short!    (5'7")

We are so far off the beaten track that we couldn't stream anything, even if we wanted to.


----------



## The_Warlock

Lots of spreadsheet work, and databases are fairly ubiquituous in the daily work flow, though I don't do as much with them directly, they are primarily the programmer's ballywick, while I have a number of front ends through which I edit/add to the data bases. Though playing the USPS Zip code database and MS MapPoint is primarily my schtick.

See, I'm lucky, most of my parts are in good working order, and I know most of my limits. The real key is, long before I'd likely pull a muscle or tear a tendon, my knees would hyperextend right out of the socket - a wonderful genetic benefit from my father. So I've popped knee joints about 14 times in my life - but I've never broken bones, torn muscles, and snapped tendons. That said, I can usually heft and move most of the office furniture by myself, or at least push/roll it without any assistance, while it takes two or three of my coworkers to complete the same tasks. Thus do I get the continued requests lift that hay and tote that bale....


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... that's a convenient ... umm ... "feature"    (Lets use a current comp world word, shall we?  )

Alas, I have no such ... attribute.

Learned the hard way.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow ... that's a convenient ... umm ... "feature"    (Lets use a current comp world word, shall we?  )




Or, as Microsoft would phrase it, I have a "Sub-Optimal Knee-Socket Interface." 

Though I learned about it the same way you learned you didn't have it. Stopping suddenly during a game of soccer in elementary school, I found that my right knee could bend forward under the right circumstances, all of them painful. It was then I was informed that my father had a form of tendonitis which allowed his right knee to do the same thing.

Later that year, I slipped on some ice, and found that my left knee could bend sideways (away from the center of gravity), thus discovering that my father had gifted me with all the bad knee genes...

The fun part, though, is that you can hear them creak when I go up stairs...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Or, as Microsoft would phrase it, I have a "Sub-Optimal Knee-Socket Interface."




ROFL!!


----------



## Mycanid

Creeks up the stairs?   

Ewwwwwww ......


----------



## Mycanid

OH NO! AUGH!!!!

I have just discovered that I have surpassed Aurora's post count today 2778 to 2773.

That means ...   

it means .....


----------



## Mycanid

MAWNCH! MAWNCH! MAWNCH!

Aaiiiieeeeeee!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning hivers! How is everyone today?


----------



## The_Warlock

Yes, creaks, and Yes, I'm sure it's my knees and not the stairs...

Well, she has been cleaning alot. I expect the laundry monster was a probably somewhere between venerable and great wyrm....

Now now, she has to fly out there first before you have to eat your own head....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Morning hivers! How is everyone today?




Everything was going fine until Mycanid came to the conclusion that his cranium is in danger of being eaten by himself by overcoming the Aurora Post Count.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Everything was going fine until Mycanid came to the conclusion that his cranium is in danger of being eaten by himself by overcoming the Aurora Post Count.



Hah. I knew he would exceed her PC sooner or later; just goes to show.

Hows your head taste Myc?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> OH NO! AUGH!!!!
> 
> I have just discovered that I have surpassed Aurora's post count today 2778 to 2773.
> 
> That means ...
> 
> it means .....



How could you?


----------



## Heckler

Good afternoon, Monsieur Mycanid.  How would you like your head prepared today?


----------



## The_Warlock

Garlic goes with everything...that'll be my culinary suggestion for the day


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How could you?



I don't think he could control his impulses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Good afternoon, Monsieur Mycanid.  How would you like your head prepared today?



Heya Heckler, Whats happening?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Heckler, Whats happening?




Not much.  What's up with you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not much.  What's up with you?



Just chillin'. Eatin' a vegemite sandwhich.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just chillin'. Eatin' a vegemite sandwhich.




Same here.  Cap'n Crunch instead of vegemite.

What the hell is vegemite, anyways?

Hmmm, now I'm thinkin' of putting on my Men at Work CD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Same here.  Cap'n Crunch instead of vegemite.
> 
> What the hell is vegemite, anyways?
> 
> Hmmm, now I'm thinkin' of putting on my Men at Work CD.



Wikipedia is your friend. Vegemite.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dangit, he beat me to the MaW reference...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Dangit, he beat me to the MaW reference...



Thats what you get for being slow.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats what you get for being slow.




It's actually all your fault, dividing my attention among multiple threads...and then people started getting persnickety in a Spelljammer thread...I can only do so much while avoiding work, you know...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's actually all your fault, dividing my attention among multiple threads...and then people started getting persnickety in a Spelljammer thread...I can only do so much while avoiding work, you know...



Its all part of our master plan.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Dangit, he beat me to the MaW reference...




"He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich."


----------



## The_Warlock

Phhhhhhhbbbbbbbbbtttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heckler

The first line of "Down Under" is:

"Travelling in a fried-out combie,"

So what the hell is a "combie?"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Phhhhhhhbbbbbbbbbtttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Come on now; play nice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Must we keep going to Wikipedia FOR YOU, Heckler?

And with that...I'm outta here, too...


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Must we keep going to Wikipedia FOR YOU, Heckler?




Wikipedia says its not a word.  

So I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Must we keep going to Wikipedia FOR YOU, Heckler?
> 
> And with that...I'm outta here, too...



Later, Warlock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wikipedia says its not a word.
> 
> So I thought I'd ask here.



I tried searching for it, but I'm not getting anything. A dictionary.com search suggests that it might be a old Volkswagon.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I tried searching for it, but I'm not getting anything. A dictionary.com search suggests that it might be a old Volkswagon.




That would at least make some sense...


----------



## Jdvn1

Hey Myc! I thought you'd like this:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey Myc! I thought you'd like this:



 Ummm.....aaa....hmmm....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sounds like you do lots of database and spreadsheet stuff, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Alas ... I tore myself up some time ago with a REALLY bad groin injury - hernia to the max. No lifting for the fungus.
> 
> Also, I'm short!    (5'7")
> 
> We are so far off the beaten track that we couldn't stream anything, even if we wanted to.




I had a torn knee in 1998, hernia in 2002, collapsed lung in 2004. Apparently, Im accident prone....


----------



## Wereserpent

I get really bad stomachaches...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I get really bad stomachaches...



Whys that? IBS?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whys that? IBS?




Nah, truth be told I do not get them too often now a days.  I think I just eat too fast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nah, truth be told I do not get them too often now a days.  I think I just eat too fast.



I'm prone to do that myself. Don't get a lot of stomach aches because of it though. Used to be really bad in my youth.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm prone to do that myself. Don't get a lot of stomach aches because of it though. Used to be really bad in my youth.





Yup, I can make even those people eating in certain anime look slow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yup, I can make even those people eating in certain anime look slow.



Sheesh. Slow down then; savor the taste.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sheesh. Slow down them; savor the taste.





*Eats fast*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats fast*



NO, slow, slow. The flavor; taste it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> NO, slow, slow. The flavor; taste it.




*Eats Faster*

2,000 Post!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats Faster*
> 
> 2,000 Post!



I think we have a defective Galeros.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ummm.....aaa....hmmm....



 It's a mushroom city!


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats Faster*
> 
> 2,000 Post!



 Congrats!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a mushroom city!



Ah-ha! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Jdvn1

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah-ha! Thanks for clearing that up.



 Oh, sorry, I got it mixed up with another picture.

" Garden of Resplendent Hues by Wayne England"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm freaking hungry. I'm gonna get lunch, watch a movie, then I'll be back.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like food.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Didn't see 1 or 2, won't much give a toot if 3 comes out.




Ditto


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> When have we ever lost posts anywhere?
> 
> The boards crashed, and the only posts that were lost were the ones after a particular date (before a certain backup). Long threads or short threads--it didn't matter--were all affected the same way. The only factor that made a difference was date of the posts.




I lost posts when the board crashed.

That was about a year ago.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> stop copying me.   I was / am / have been cleaning outside.
> 
> 
> cutting up old lumber and removing more tree limbs from the storms we had this fall-spring.




They're calling that storm off our coast/coast of South Carolina a "sub-tropical" storm named Andrea.... At least it's headed away from here since it's been harassing our coast for several days.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I lost posts when the board crashed.
> 
> That was about a year ago.



 Of course, but other than that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My neighboors are cool, they wont mind.




Heck. They'd probably join in....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bront, put the step away from the observatory magnifier!




More like we need to kill the link he has with the satellite that orbits over that part of California.... That and the zoom lens.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It goes straight to my ass so yes.



There are men willing to do that for you you know...


----------



## Bront

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like food.



I miss food.  I'm on the "New Car" diet, which involves not having enough money for all the food I'm used to eating.

Good news is I'm loosing weight


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like we need to kill the link he has with the satellite that orbits over that part of California.... That and the zoom lens.



Nah, hacking into her webcam would have been more my style.  

Not that I'd do that...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Of course, but other than that.




Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, hacking into her webcam would have been more my style.
> 
> Not that I'd do that...



We need to talk. That is a skill I'd like to learn.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes! patti Rothberg's cover of kung Fu Fighting just came on my ipod!!! This song rocks.



Never heard that one. I like the remix of the song that Fatboy Slim did.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> In case she pops in and sees this. How did the visit from the folks go, Aurora?



We met them for dinner last night (Marions pizza- mmmmmmm). It was nice. My sister and her husband were exhausted. They only got 1.5 hours of sleep before their day of travelling. The twins still wake up several times a night and at DIFFERENT times! They must have flown Delta, their layover was in Atlanta  My dad will eat at Marions at least 3 more times in the next 5 days because he loves it so much. We are leaving in a couple hours to visit with them at my grandparents house down the street.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> My dad will eat at Marions at least 3 more times in the next 5 days because he loves it so much.




Now that sounds like culinary convenience for you. Not having to cook for the visitors is always a good thing...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We met them for dinner last night (Marions pizza- mmmmmmm). It was nice. My sister and her husband were exhausted. They only got 1.5 hours of sleep before their day of travelling. The twins still wake up several times a night and at DIFFERENT times! They must have flown Delta, their layover was in Atlanta  My dad will eat at Marions at least 3 more times in the next 5 days because he loves it so much. We are leaving in a couple hours to visit with them at my grandparents house down the street.



They were in Atlanta and didn't say hello? How rude.

I hope the rest of the visit goes well. Enjoy your time with them. I know you don't get to see them that much.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now that sounds like culinary convenience for you. Not having to cook for the visitors is always a good thing...



My family believes in staying in hotels and eating out.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hahahahahaha...I like pretzels.


----------



## Rel

Aurora said:
			
		

> My family believes in staying in hotels and eating out.




I mostly believe in eating out.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My family believes in staying in hotels and eating out.



Sounds fun.


----------



## Aurora

Rel said:
			
		

> I mostly believe in eating out.



How did I not see that coming


----------



## Aeson

Rel said:
			
		

> I mostly believe in eating out.



Yes we know. You tell us about it all the time. Get out of the hive before it rots your brain.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> How did I not see that coming



Because Rel is always coming.


----------



## Rel

Aurora said:
			
		

> How did I not see that coming




My work here is done.

I leave you to the depradations of Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Rel said:
			
		

> My work here is done.
> 
> I leave you to the depradations of Aeson.



Thank you. I don't need to compete with you as well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> My family believes in staying in hotels and eating out.




Now that's familial consideration! More relatives should be like that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you. I don't need to compete with you as well.





I hardly think he was competing, more like setting up the shot for you to slam dunk...


----------



## The_Warlock

Not that we need moderators here...could be inconvenient if another donkey-based conversation erupts...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I hardly think he was competing, more like setting up the shot for you to slam dunk...



You don't know Rel. He likes to show me up.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning folks!


----------



## The_Warlock

Wait...I thought you started eating your head prematurely Mycanid. Do you still have all the appropriate parts to say "hello" or "good morning"?


----------



## Mycanid

Look at the disclaimer in my sig my dear warlock


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Look at the disclaimer in my sig my dear warlock




All in the name of saving your _budding_ postcontest with Aurora...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> All in the name of saving your _budding_ romance with Aurora...



FIFY


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> All in the name of saving your _budding_ postcontest with Aurora...




Nah ... there were two other clones around anyway long before I met Aurora ... never know what one meets in the underdark, after all.


----------



## Mycanid

My budding WHAT with Aurora?   

News to me sir.    Geez ... you sure know how to make a shroom blush: I almost morphed into a red shrimp russula!

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/russula_xerampelina.html


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nah ... there were two other clowns around anyway long before I met Aurora ... never know what one meets in the underdark, after all.



 You calling me a clown, mushroom?


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey Myc! I thought you'd like this:




Wow. Absolutely lovely.

Hey! Wait a minute!   

What were you doing down there?!

You been "spying on the private business of my people" perhaps? (10 points to the hiver who can indicate the reference for me!)


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You calling me a clown, mushroom?




We know you're always cloning around Aeson


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I had a torn knee in 1998, hernia in 2002, collapsed lung in 2004. Apparently, Im accident prone....




Zoikes ... poor GM.   

torn knee and hernia makes sense to me ... fairly common ouches. But a collapsed lung ... did you have a long forced march or something? Yeesh.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I get really bad stomachaches...




Gastro interelogical reflux disease perhaps?


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats Faster*
> 
> 2,000 Post!




Hoorah for Galeros.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> We know you're always cloning around Aeson



You're lucky there are no clowns of me running around. Could you imagine the horror this place would turn into? One is enough.


----------



## Mycanid

A clown of you? [Struggles to wrap his mind around the image for a minute]

No Aeson. I think you are the one and only.   

How you doing today eh?

I've been looking at the recent postal rate increase maself and MAN. This is quite an increase if you do anything other than write a letter in a standard size envelope.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're lucky there are no clowns of me running around. Could you imagine the horror this place would turn into? One is enough.




That really would require yet ANOTHER avatar change...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A clown of you? [Struggles to wrap his mind around the image for a minute]
> 
> No Aeson. I think you are the one and only.
> 
> How you doing today eh?
> 
> I've been looking at the recent postal rate increase maself and MAN. This is quite an increase if you do anything other than write a letter in a standard size envelope.



I'm doing good. 

Yes it is.


----------



## Jdvn1

Rel said:
			
		

> I mostly believe in eating out.



 Smite Eating Out!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow. Absolutely lovely.
> 
> Hey! Wait a minute!
> 
> What were you doing down there?!
> 
> You been "spying on the private business of my people" perhaps? (10 points to the hiver who can indicate the reference for me!)



 I have no clue! I just found it on the wizards site. 

I give up, what's the reference?


----------



## Mycanid

Any other guesses hivers?   

No...?

Okay.

It's a quote from the Great Goblin to Thorin after they captured the dwarves and Bilbo in The Hobbit.


----------



## Mycanid

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have no clue! I just found it on the wizards site.




Vicious wizards - sneaking around and scrying about my stomping grounds.  :\


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Vicious wizards - sneaking around and scrying about my stomping grounds.  :\



 The process is "Scry-Buff-Teleport."

Watch out!!


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there jdvn1 - 16000 posts. Hoorah! (lots of congratulating folks with post count today it seems :\ )


----------



## Aeson

I got some possible good news today. A semi-regular customer that I've been interested in came in today. In the past she came in to send stuff to her boyfriend in Iraq. He came home last month. The possible good news. THEY BROKE UP!!!111!!11. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think she knows I like her. I flirt with her enough. If you think the stuff I do here is something. You should see me with her. My flirting is met with smiles and laughs. Last time she had some candy she was sending to someone. She gave me the extra box. 

I don't have her number. I can only talk to her when she comes in the store. 

Other good news. She lives near my store which is about 40-45 mins from where I live. The reason she came in was to notarize something for a job at a school near my house. She plans to move close by soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bad news. If she moves before I see her again I'll never see her. I thought I wouldn't see her again after I found out I couldn't ship to APOs anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She distracted me today. I put the wrong month on her form and tried to use white out on it and ended up putting a hole in the form. She was wearing a tank-top and no bra. With that and her smile I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The process is "Scry-Buff-Teleport."
> 
> Watch out!!




You forgot the....KILL.

Though I've always found SBTW to be more amusing. What's worse for a major villain than to have adventurers appear in his sanctum...only to give him a Wedgie.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got some possible good news today. A semi-regular customer that I've been interested in came in today. In the past she came in to send stuff to her boyfriend in Iraq. He came home last month. The possible good news. THEY BROKE UP!!!111!!11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she knows I like her. I flirt with her enough. If you think the stuff I do here is something. You should see me with her. My flirting is met with smiles and laughs. Last time she had some candy she was sending to someone. She gave me the extra box.
> 
> I don't have her number. I can only talk to her when she comes in the store.
> 
> Other good news. She lives near my store which is about 40-45 mins from where I live. The reason she came in was to notarize something for a job at a school near my house. She plans to move close by soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad news. If she moves before I see her again I'll never see her. I thought I wouldn't see her again after I found out I couldn't ship to APOs anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She distracted me today. I put the wrong month on her form and tried to use white out on it and ended up putting a hole in the form. She was wearing a tank-top and no bra. With that and her smile I wasn't paying attention to what I was doing.




Distractulating you at work! How rude...on the other hand...good luck...


----------



## Mycanid

Good luck Aeson ... what will be, will be. 

(Nonetheless we can always root for you!   )


----------



## megamania




----------



## Mycanid

Asked the same in the other hive thread too. You doing okay Mega?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Distractulating you at work! How rude...on the other hand...good luck...



I mentioned a few times I was distracted. She kept saying sorry. 

She has that effect on me. 

One problem. She's former Army herself. Not in the best of shape but a heck of a lot better than I am. Her ex is current Army. That's the kind of guy I'm up against. I forgot to mention the Marine she is crushing on. She sent him some stuff also and talked about how gorgeous he is. If I were to ask her out it will be an up hill battle.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Asked the same in the other hive thread too. You doing okay Mega?



Doesn't look that way.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there jdvn1 - 16000 posts. Hoorah! (lots of congratulating folks with post count today it seems :\ )



 Thanks. 

Y'know, I've never started a thread to celebrate my own postcount. I guess I just wasn't as into it as some other people.


----------



## Mycanid

Kay ... signing off for a little 

Maybe I'll look in later on.

C'yall later!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I mentioned a few times I was distracted. She kept saying sorry.
> 
> She has that effect on me.
> 
> One problem. She's former Army herself. Not in the best of shape but a heck of a lot better than I am. Her ex is current Army. That's the kind of guy I'm up against. I forgot to mention the Marine she is crushing on. She sent him some stuff also and talked about how gorgeous he is. If I were to ask her out it will be an up hill battle.




But if you don't ask her out, then there's no battle at all. And besides, you've already commented that the grass is pretty green on yonder hills. Why not at least find out if she'd be interested in you making a try for her 38th Parrallel?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's the kind of guy I'm up against.




Pffiffle, physical shape isn't what it's ALL about.


----------



## Wereserpent

I found out that flat man is flat.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if you don't ask her out, then there's no battle at all. And besides, you've already commented that the grass is pretty green on yonder hills. Why not at least find out if she'd be interested in you making a try for her 38th Parrallel?



You're right. I'll never know if I don't give it a shot. They're smallish hills but I'm sure still a nice hike. 




			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Pffiffle, physical shape isn't what it's ALL about.



I'm not rich or funny enough. I could use looks to help out. 

We'll see. I'm not giving up just yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're right. I'll never know if I don't give it a shot.
> We'll see. I'm not giving up just yet.




Good for you. 

I came to the conclusion, after a number of missed opportunities, that it's better to ask and be shot out of the saddle, than not ask. Besides, that way you have cool scars...

I mean, look at me, I'm in shape! (Round's a shape, right?)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good for you.
> 
> I came to the conclusion, after a number of missed opportunities, that it's better to ask and be shot out of the saddle, than not ask. Besides, that way you have cool scars...
> 
> I mean, look at me, I'm in shape! (Round's a shape, right?)



If there wasn't anouther customer in here at the time I might have asked her out. I was already embarrassed flirting in front of him. I couldn't ask. 

Round is in fact a shape. Is it the shape they find appealing? We don't know.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Round is in fact a shape. Is it the shape they find appealing? We don't know.




From my experience, as long as you know how to use your round, have other positive qualities, and aren't large enough to be mistaken for the Goodyear Blimp...they'll make the effort to get around. [Sometimes you need to put up signs though, so they can find their way around.]


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> From my experience, as long as you know how to use your round, have other positive qualities, and aren't large enough to be mistaken for the Goodyear Blimp...they'll make the effort to get around. [Sometimes you need to put up signs though, so they can find their way around.]



I'll need signs and GPS maybe.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll need signs and GPS maybe.




Semaphore can be handy, oooh, and those orange capped flashlights that the guys on runways use...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Semaphore can be handy, oooh, and those orange capped flashlights that the guys on runways use...


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, time to prep for early Mother's Day dinner with my mother...I'm outta here...


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Never heard that one. I like the remix of the song that Fatboy Slim did.



More likely Carl Douglas's.


----------



## Goldmoon

It is so hard to stay current on this thread....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It is so hard to stay current on this thread....



It's best to just stay with the last page or 2 and jump in from there. Many of us have no lives. We can go back 16 pages and catch up.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's best to just stay with the last page or 2 and jump in from there. Many of us have no lives. We can go back 16 pages and catch up.




Maybe I will later. Im at work right now and dont have the time.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It is so hard to stay current on this thread....




Especially when you're away from here for a day or two... or three....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially when you're away from here for a day or two... or three....



You were gone? I didn't notice.

Kidding.


----------



## Aeson

I'm in a country mood tonight. I like the XM stations on directv. I can find something to fit my mood. I've been listening to the rock stations mostly lately.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You were gone? I didn't notice.
> 
> Kidding.




There's been some times where I've been gone for a few days.... and then the resultant influx of posts....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm in a country mood tonight. I like the XM stations on directv. I can find something to fit my mood. I've been listening to the rock stations mostly lately.




There's times I listen to the music stations on Time Warner Cable... Mostly the 80s, 90s and "Hit List" stations.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's times I listen to the music stations on Time Warner Cable... Mostly the 80s, 90s and "Hit List" stations.




I love a good jazz station but the one here sucks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Looks like I might have a new group. Cthulhu game at local Borders on Saturday.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Looks like I might have a new group. Cthulhu game at local Borders on Saturday.





I played with a CoC group once, I really enjoyed it. Very suspenseful.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I played with a CoC group once, I really enjoyed it. Very suspenseful.



I played once. I got my head nearly ripped off when I stuck it in an attic.


----------



## Bront

I used to do CoC every holloween.  Always a TPK, always a lot of fun.

The one year we didn't get killed by the creatures, we ran out of air days later. (Far Future Cthulu)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I played once. I got my head nearly ripped off when I stuck it in an attic.




Rule Number 1 when playing CoC: Always make someone else stick their head wherever you need to go next...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Rule Number 1 when playing CoC: Always make someone else stick their head wherever you need to go next...



Now you tell me.


----------



## Aeson

The top 6 threads have me as the last poster. I post too dang much.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now you tell me.




(Insomnia Zombie attacks)

I would've told you earlier, but nobody asked, and something else already ate your brain...


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... at least I KNOW who ate my brain.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... at least I KNOW who ate my brain.



Saderfairy is planning to eat my brain. As soon as she's finished gigging the froggs. 

Actually the creature didn't eat my brain. I got away and we killed it.


----------



## Mycanid

Now admittedly that is a thread I have not poked my nose in yet.... So I won't ask.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Saderfairy is planning to eat my brain. As soon as she's finished gigging the froggs.
> 
> Actually the creature didn't eat my brain. I got away and we killed it.




Well, that doesn't sound very much like CoC to me...were you at least driven mildly insane by your victory?


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks!


----------



## megamania

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You all hurt my head sometimes...





...


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... seems poor Mega is at a loss for words these days.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Probably because the rest of us have been using them like bullets from an M60 with wild abandon. Conjunction Junction must be out of all the good one.


----------



## Mycanid

What's your function again?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What's your function again?




Hookin' up words, and phrases and clauses, fool!!!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hookin' up words, and phrases and clauses, fool!!!



We have a frog in the hive. Shroomboy, get him. He will make a tasty treat for the Fey.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What's your function again?




Killing PCs and flirting with women...I never said I was FROM Conjunction Junction.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have a frog in the hive. Shroomboy, get him. He will make a tasty treat for the Fey.




Just a minute - what's wrong with frogs?   

After all ... legend has it that they like to sit on top of one of the species of shrooms known as the ... toadstool (yes, yes) and that both benefit somehow, in a mysterious manner.   

  

Seriously hafrogman ... welcome to the hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just a minute - what's wrong with frogs?
> 
> After all ... legend has it that they like to sit on top of one of the species of shrooms known as the ... toadstool (yes, yes) and that both benefit somehow, in a mysterious manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously hafrogman ... welcome to the hive.




1) Ewww.  2) Isn't inviting a frog to sit on your head a potential death sentence? I mean, you've been known to eat your own head.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Killing PCs and flirting with women...I never said I was FROM Conjunction Junction.



No flirting with the same women as I am. It's hard enough job without competition.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> 1) Ewww.  2) Isn't inviting a frog to sit on your head a potential death sentence? I mean, you've been known to eat your own head.




Emphasis on SOME mushrooms sir. 

Technically I am of the species Clitocybe Nuda, while the "toadstool" is a general term:

"The terms "mushrooms" and "toadstools" go back centuries, and were never precisely defined, nor was there consensus on application, except to say that the term "toadstool" was generally, but not exclusively applied to poisonous fungi. For an example of early usage see Badham (1863[1]). Reference was made to "tadstoles", "frogstooles", frogge stoles", "tadstooles", "tode stoles", "toodys hatte", "toadstoole", "paddockstool", "puddockstool", "paddocstol", "toadstoole", and "paddockstooles" from 1398-1597, sometimes synonymous with "mushrom", "mushrum", "muscheron", "mousheroms", "mussheron", or "musserouns" [1]. The term "mushroom" and its variations may have been derived from the French word "Mousseron" in reference to moss (mousse). There may have been a direct connection to toads (in reference to poisonous properties) for toadstools. However, there is no clear-cut delimitation between edible and poisonous fungi, so that mushrooms may be edible, poisonous, or unpalatable, and it makes no sense to not be able to use the term mushroom when stating there are "poisonous mushrooms" which would be an oxymoron statement if the term mushroom could not be applied to poisonous fungi. The term toadstool is nowadays used in story telling when referring to poisonous or suspect mushrooms. The classic example of a toadstool is Amanita muscaria." (From the wikipedia entry for "mushroom".)


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Emphasis on SOME mushrooms sir.
> 
> Technically I am of the species Clitocybe Nuda, while the "toadstool" is a general term:
> 
> "The terms "mushrooms" and "toadstools" go back centuries, ... (From the wikipedia entry for "mushroom".)




Yeah, yeah, yeah, but how would you taste on steak with a black peppecorn sauce?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> No flirting with the same women as I am. It's hard enough job without competition.




Why not? Women need all the flirting they can handle. Besides, I'd be willing to defer on any final choice of hers for some postal considerations.

You can ship whole industrial grade chipper-shredders, yes?


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I don't like peppercorns maself, so I really could not say....

Also do not eat red meat or poultry, so steak is out fer me....

Strike three anyone?  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I don't like peppercorns maself, so I really could not say....
> 
> Also do not eat red meat or poultry, so steak is out fer me....
> 
> Strike three anyone?  :\




But. But. You are a fungus? What about the whole feeding on the decaying flesh of the world to renew the cycle of life bit? 

Are you an imposter fungus?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Why not? Women need all the flirting they can handle. Besides, I'd be willing to defer on any final choice of hers for some postal considerations.
> 
> You can ship whole industrial grade chipper-shredders, yes?



I don't think so. That would be freight and very big.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But. But. You are a fungus? What about the whole feeding on the decaying flesh of the world to renew the cycle of life bit?
> 
> Are you an imposter fungus?




Hey ... when in my two legged bipedal form things are different somewhat.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think so. That would be freight and very big.




Darn.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... when in my two legged bipedal form things are different somewhat.




Oooh, feet. Ok, my disbelief has been suspended (on a velcro wall in a closet). chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Jibenna jabbin - keep on jabbin at that funny bone!


----------



## Mycanid

K ... signing off fer a bit here. C'yall later!


----------



## Aeson

I'm so tired.


----------



## The_Warlock

Caffeine! Sugar! Both! Boingy - Boingy - Boingy!!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Caffeine! Sugar! Both! Boingy - Boingy - Boingy!!



Have no effect on me. I need to stop staying up late chattin' up the ladies.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have no effect on me. I need to stop staying up late chattin' up the ladies.




They have no adverse affect on me. They can help me stay awake if I want to be, otherwise, I just ignore them and go to sleep.

+Blink+ +Blink+ Stop...late...chattin...ladies?

Are you SURE you are speaking english?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Zoikes ... poor GM.
> 
> torn knee and hernia makes sense to me ... fairly common ouches. But a collapsed lung ... did you have a long forced march or something? Yeesh.  :\




Nope It was just natures way of telling me to quit smoking.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope It was just natures way of telling me to quit smoking.



Did you? Nonsmoking women are super sexy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The top 6 threads have me as the last poster. I post too dang much.



I post more, I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Probably because the rest of us have been using them like bullets from an M60 with wild abandon. Conjunction Junction must be out of all the good one.



Thats a damn good way of putting it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I post more, I think.



It wasn't a challenge. It was a statement of shame.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No flirting with the same women as I am. It's hard enough job without competition.



Oh, like I can help it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It wasn't a challenge. It was a statement of shame.



I know. I meant it the same way.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, like I can help it.



You're not competition. You make me look better.









I'm kidding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not competition. You make me look better.
> 
> I'm kidding.



What?!   

How do I make you look better, I like flirting with the ladies too.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What?!
> 
> How do I make you look better, I like flirting with the ladies too.



I was making a joke. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was making a joke. Don't worry about it.



No, I'm honestly curious about the meaning behind the joke.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you? Nonsmoking women are super sexy.




Yep, I quit smoking that very day. A month in the hospital on Morphene will do that to you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep, I quit smoking that very day. A month in the hospital on Morphene will do that to you.



HOORAY for you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> HOORAY for you.




I still get cravings almost every day though.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I still get cravings almost every day though.



I'm sure. It's an addiction. You'll have them. How long ago was it? How long did you smoke?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I quit smoking about two or three years ago; I no longer have any cravings. I can't stand the smell of secondhand smoke now. Thankfully a law was recently passed in AZ that bans smoking inside. Its all non-smoking sections now.

I still enjoy the occassional cigar though. I'm expecting a Cuban from my Uncle for my B-Day; never had one before.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure. It's an addiction. You'll have them. How long ago was it? How long did you smoke?




I quit in 2004 after smoking for about 15 years or so.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I quit in 2004 after smoking for about 15 years or so.



You started early.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You started early.





Yep peer pressure. I was lanky and ackward as a teen and I needed to fit in. At 13 my friends were smoking, so I did.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep peer pressure. I was lanky and ackward as a teen and I needed to fit in. At 13 my friends were smoking, so I did.



I understand. I smoked briefly when I was 16. It never took with me but it did with my sister.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I understand. I smoked briefly when I was 16. It never took with me but it did with my sister.




I tried quitting a few times but was never successful till my lung collapsed.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I tried quitting a few times but was never successful till my lung collapsed.



My sister started and stopped many times. She started again recently after a very stressful event. I hope you can keep it up. Good luck.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My sister started and stopped many times. She started again recently after a very stressful event. I hope you can keep it up. Good luck.




Oh, Ill never smoke again. Im sure of that. That was the worst pain Ive ever felt in my life.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, Ill never smoke again. Im sure of that. That was the worst pain Ive ever felt in my life.



That's good. It's sad it took something like that to push you to do it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's good. It's sad it took something like that to push you to do it.




That and the scars ruined my Bikini look but at least they look like bullet wounds.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That and the scars ruined my Bikini look but at least they look like bullet wounds.



Why do you keep teasing me? Red hair, bikinis, amazon. I'll explode without seeing a pic soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why do you keep teasing me? Red hair, bikinis, amazon. I'll explode without seeing a pic soon.



You know how she feels about that. Don't push too hard.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why do you keep teasing me? Red hair, bikinis, amazon. I'll explode without seeing a pic soon.




That would make a case for those who believe in spontanious human combustion....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You know how she feels about that. Don't push too hard.



No pushing. I'm expecting a witty reply.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No pushing. I'm expecting a witty reply.



To whit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That would make a case for those who believe in spontanious human combustion....



I'm not sure if I do.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That would make a case for those who believe in spontanious human combustion....



Yes it would.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I do.




I dont, but then I dont believe in a lot of things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont, but then I dont believe in a lot of things.



Here is a broad, generic question for you. It can be interpreted as physical or spiritual.

Are we [as the human race] alone in the universe?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Here is a broad, generic question for you. It can be interpreted as physical or spiritual.
> 
> Are we [as the human race] alone in the universe?




I dont think so. With all the planets in all the different universes out there we cant be the only life.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That and the scars ruined my Bikini look but at least they look like bullet wounds.



You enjoy toying with Aeson don't you?


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> You enjoy toying with Aeson don't you?



Yes she does. It's really not fair. I can't return the favor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes she does. It's really not fair. I can't return the favor.



_*mouse scuttles by*_


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*mouse scuttles by*_



*feeds mouse to pets snake.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *feeds mouse to pets snake.*



 Hope it wasn't a trouser snake!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hope it wasn't a trouser snake!



Now maybe you'll get my joke earlier about the club.

That snake eats kitty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now maybe you'll get my joke earlier about the club.
> 
> That snake eats kitty.



No, and damn.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> You enjoy toying with Aeson don't you?




Absolutely.


----------



## megamania

?????????


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes she does. It's really not fair. I can't return the favor.



Sure you can, as soon as you figure out what gets me excited!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ?????????



Please make sense mega, otherwise you aren't really adding to the convo, just posting for the sake of posting.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why do you keep teasing me? Red hair, bikinis, amazon. I'll explode without seeing a pic soon.




Teasing you perhaps, I'm just taking notes...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Teasing you perhaps, I'm just taking notes...



Together we could write a compendium.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sure you can, as soon as you figure out what gets me excited!



A challenge.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Together we could write a compendium.




The chronicles of Goldmoons ass, remember? Sheesh! We can call it "Asses of summer Heat"


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Teasing you perhaps, I'm just taking notes...



You won't be able to make me explode. I'm not into red glowy spirits.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You won't be able to make me explode. I'm not into red glowy spirits.




Sorry man, you're not my type...


----------



## Goldmoon

Has anyone seen Aurora lately?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sure you can, as soon as you figure out what gets me excited!




So far...
Multi-tasking, Control and Confidence, Multiple Solid Landings, Guinness, Cheescake, and a rubdown afterwards...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Aurora lately?



She has family in town. Also trying to get away from the interweb. Breaking an addiction is a b!tch.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Aurora lately?




She's been trying to cutback on excessive posting, AND she has family in town...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> She has family in town. Also trying to get away from the interweb. Breaking an addiction is a b!tch.




GET OUT OF MY MIND!!!!

(It's crowded enough as it is in here.)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> She's been trying to cutback on excessive posting, AND she has family in town...



Aww, I need someone on my team in here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aww, I need someone on my team in here.



I'm on your side.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm on your side.




On my side perhaps but not on my team.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm on your side.



No you're not. She needs female reinforcements against the male assault. Unless you're a double agent. In that case you will be shot for treason.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No you're not. She needs female reinforcements against the male assault. Unless you're a double agent. In that case you will be shot for treason.



Well, I'm not a hermaphrodite, and I definetely have male genitalia.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> On my side perhaps but not on my team.




I'm on nobody's team, or side. I'm a free agent.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not a hermaphrodite, and I definetely have male genitalia.




I can fix that if you really want to be on my team.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> On my side perhaps but not on my team.



Empathically, I am more feamle than most other men are.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can fix that if you really want to be on my team.



ACK! No snip, snip!

I want to have a bushel of children someday.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not a hermaphrodite, and I definetely have male genitalia.



You brought a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ACK! No snip, snip!
> 
> I want to have a bushel of children someday.




Why would you keep your children in a bushel?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm on nobody's team, or side. I'm a free agent.



Eunuch?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> On my side perhaps but not on my team.



You're one of us now. We're all on your side. I prefer being on my team. It makes it more fun to play with or against your team.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why would you keep your children in a bushel?



I meant it in this fashion: a large, unspecified amount or number.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not a hermaphrodite, and I definetely have male genitalia.




I work in Northampton, beard's are not clarifications of such, thank you for the confirmation of gender requirements.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why would you keep your children in a bushel?



easier to carry.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant it in this fashion: a large, unspecified amount or number.




I know It was a joke. Do you have to be named Heckler to get a laugh around here? LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eunuch?




As if...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're one of us now. We're all on your side. I prefer being on my team. It makes it more fun to play with or against your team.




My team is Shirts, and I would like to suggest Goldmoon play on Skins...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As if...




As if to say yes?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> My team is Shirts, and I would like to suggest Goldmoon play on Skins...





*Takes off shirt* Ok, done!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You brought a knife to a gun fight.



Yeah, but this is my knife:


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know It was a joke. Do you have to be named Heckler to get a laugh around here? LOL



Some jokes go over his head. He is short after all.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, but this is my knife:



Thats an axe, dear.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know It was a joke. Do you have to be named Heckler to get a laugh around here? LOL




I thought it was funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Takes off shirt* Ok, done!



Woohoo!  

*gives Goldmoon a Heineken*


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny.




Thats because you have an Aura of funny 10' radius around you. EVERYTHING is funny to you, and from you.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some jokes go over his head. He is short after all.




Nooooo...

Though I am shorter than Goldmoon.

But then, isn't everyone?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Nooooo...
> 
> Though I am shorter than Goldmoon.
> 
> But then, isn't everyone?




Most are, unfortunately.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats an axe, dear.



No, its not. It is a double ended butcher's knife.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats because you have an Aura of funny 10' radius around you. EVERYTHING is funny to you, and from you.




I wish.

So would this be a bad time to bring up the mid-air collision we had just North of town?


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Takes off shirt* Ok, done!



I would do that, but they don't appreciate it at work


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> But then, isn't everyone?



Not my grandad, he is 6'6".


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I wish.
> 
> So would this be a bad time to bring up the mid-air collision we had just North of town?





Not my fault.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Takes off shirt* Ok, done!



*faints*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Takes off shirt* Ok, done!




And you are a good sport!  Touch or tackle, m'lady?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not my grandad, he is 6'6".




So am I, in heels.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And you are a good sport!  Touch or tackle, m'lady?




You have to catch me first.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *faints*




Bah, theyre not that impressive, theyre just boobs.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Woohoo!
> 
> *gives Goldmoon a Guinness*



FIFG*

Fixed it for Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> FIFG*
> 
> Fixed it for Goldmoon.




Good fix!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You have to catch me first.



_*catches Goldmoon*_


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Most are, unfortunately.




Realllllly?

I'm 6' 1" - where does that put me on the scale??


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, theyre not that impressive, theyre just boobs.



So are some of the posters here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good fix!



Don't like Heineken?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> So are some of the posters here.



I think that is the implication Goldmoon intended.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You have to catch me first.




Excellent! I do like a challenge, haven't had to get up to speed in a while.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> So are some of the posters here.



I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Bront

Anyway, time for dinner and writing.  Be back later maybe


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*catches Goldmoon*_




Somehow, I don't think it's that easy....there's a little more dodge and weave in the lady's stride...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Somehow, I don't think it's that easy....there's a little more dodge and weave in the lady's stride...



*dodges and weaves*


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Excellent! I do like a challenge, haven't had to get up to speed in a while.




Bah!  Work smarter, not harder.

*stands by beer cooler, waves a Guiness in Goldmoon's direction*


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Somehow, I don't think it's that easy....there's a little more dodge and weave in the lady's stride...



He could use a tranq gun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*gives Goldmoon an emperor penguin*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He could use a tranq gun.



Yeah, but that wouldn't be fair.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> As if to say yes?




As if to ignore such a patently improbale comment from Fru...


----------



## Aeson

This is going to get overwhelming for her.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Bah!  Work smarter, not harder.
> 
> *stands by beer cooler, waves a Guiness in Goldmoon's direction*




While I admire your work ethic, sometimes it's actually about working up some steam...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> While I admire your work ethic, sometimes it's actually about working up some steam...



You suggesting we hit the steam room?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> *faints*




She takes off her shirt and you FAINT? Talk about not answering the door when opportunity knocks...

You need to get out more, man.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You suggesting we hit the steam room?




No, I'm not suggesting WE (all inclusive) hit the steam room. Chuckle.

Especially if it's a traditional russian steam room. Anthony Bourdain has already shown that's a BAD idea.


----------



## The_Warlock

You have one of my favorite sayings as your sig, and you are an excellent post-conversationalist, Goldmoon, I've been trying to figure out why you are so intriguing....

Then I had my Answer...


Fellow Scorpio!


----------



## Aeson

Looks like we're winding down. I'm taking off. You guys go easy on Goldmoon. We want her to stick around. I think we've scared of the doppleganger fairy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like we're winding down. I'm taking off. You guys go easy on Goldmoon. We want her to stick around. I think we've scared of the doppleganger fairy.




As you wish, so shall it be...


----------



## The_Warlock

I always seem to miss the most amusing parts of the conversation...oh well, there's always tomorrow...


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I always seem to miss the most amusing parts of the conversation...oh well, there's always tomorrow...



Yeah, I miss a lot on 3rd shift, but no big deal.  The hive is what it is.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I miss a lot on 3rd shift, but no big deal.  The hive is what it is.




Yup, and vastly entertaining whenever I happen upon it..


----------



## Aurora

I am so tired. We have been going nonstop the last few days. I love my family, but there is so much going on when they come into town. All the family is here so it is run, run, run whenever they are here. My poor sister is exhausted because the twins still wake her and her husband up 6+ times a night, and they aren't sleeping well because they aren't in their own cribs. I finally said forget it, I am staying home today. Kylee is exhausted because her schedule is completely off, and I am tired because when she doesn't get a nap, I don't get a nap! LOL What? I'm pregnant and therefore need more sleep! 

I have caught up some, but don't have the energy to respond....

I am gonna go clean and then take a nap. Have a good weekend everybody  And be nice to your mothers


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks.  How's things?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive!


----------



## Mycanid

How are you today Fru?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am so tired. We have been going nonstop the last few days. I love my family, but there is so much going on when they come into town. All the family is here so it is run, run, run whenever they are here. My poor sister is exhausted because the twins still wake her and her husband up 6+ times a night, and they aren't sleeping well because they aren't in their own cribs. I finally said forget it, I am staying home today. Kylee is exhausted because her schedule is completely off, and I am tired because when she doesn't get a nap, I don't get a nap! LOL What? I'm pregnant and therefore need more sleep!
> 
> I have caught up some, but don't have the energy to respond....
> 
> I am gonna go clean and then take a nap. Have a good weekend everybody  And be nice to your mothers



She's back. It's about time. 

You may be tired but you're enjoying the visit, right? Then that makes it worth the tiredness. I hope you have a good Mother's Day.


----------



## Aeson

Hiya guys. I'm here for a little while. There is a CM member coming to town. We hope to get together with a few of the others from here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How are you today Fru?



I'm doing good, thanks. It's bee a while since we were both online at the smae time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Not much. I just woke up from a nap. I need to stop staying up so late to chat with everyone. Either that or all of you need to move to this time zone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Either that or all of you need to move to this time zone.



Which TZ is that?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm doing good, thanks. It's bee a while since we were both online at the smae time.




Very true Fru. Very true.  One of those things sometimes, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not much. I just woke up from a nap. I need to stop staying up so late to chat with everyone. Either that or all of you need to move to this time zone.




He's on the Eastern Time Zone I believe....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very true Fru. Very true.  One of those things sometimes, eh?



Guess so. How has your week been?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya guys. I'm here for a little while. There is a CM member coming to town. We hope to get together with a few of the others from here.




Afternoon Aeson.  How are you today?

It should be nice to visit with him/her, yes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> He's on the Eastern Time Zone I believe....



That'd be a hell of a move for me. I would'nt be able to afford it even if I sold everthing I own.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Guess so. How has your week been?




Pretty good sir ... pretty good. Have been busy fiddling with some nice voice recording to transcription software made by Sony. Very helpful stuff.

Lessee ... I had a brief binge with testing a Win2k3 server. Disaster.

I have been given the T60 laptop to use on a temp basis only (so all personal data is a going on my thumb drive!) ... it is back from the fixit depot and finally does not buzz - they replaced the LCD inverter.

What else?....

Got in a big argument with DirecWay ... still unsatisfied with them, but no other options.  :\ 

And ... ate my head after passing Aurora's post count (see the disclaimer in my sig).


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That'd be a hell of a move for me. I would'nt be able to afford it even if I sold everthing I own.




3 hour time difference I believe....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 3 hour time difference I believe....



4 hours for me. 3 hours w/Daylight savings.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And ... ate my head after passing Aurora's post count (see the disclaimer in my sig).



I saw it, and replied to it.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 4 hours for me. 3 hours w/Daylight savings.




That's right ... Arizona refused to go on the new dst imposed by the Pres! Forgot about that....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Actually ... if I remember correcting Carnage was actually a V&V character (bad guy) before Marvel introduced him.

Is this right? .... Hmm .... The fungus does not remember....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually ... if I remember correcting Carnage was actually a V&V character (bad guy) before Marvel introduced him.
> 
> Is this right? .... Hmm .... The fungus does not remember....  :\



You are absolutely right. He eventually got his own comic series.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... the old brain cells WORKED today!   

Must be the coffee.... [SLURP!]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow ... the old brain cells WORKED today!
> 
> Must be the coffee.... [SLURP!]



Mushrooms drink coffee?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mushrooms drink coffee?




Yes, yes. 

We just pour it on the ground where we are planted when in fungal form and absorb it through the roots. When in my two legged biped mammalian form I drink it as normal.

Not as nice as kombucha, but good enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not as nice as kombucha, but good enough.



So, you are an acidic mushroom?


----------



## Mycanid

If you remember, the myconid give off a caustic acid from their skin that is perilous to organic matter, so ... yes. I guess my kind is guilty as charged!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If you remember, the myconid give off a caustic acid from their skin that is perilous to organic matter, so ... yes. I guess my kind is guilty as charged!



Actually, I forgot, so I had to look it up on wikipedia to be sure.


----------



## Mycanid

I have a wikipedia entry devoted to me?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have a wikipedia entry devoted to me?!



Just checked; no you don't.

The search I did earlier was for kombucha.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh! Whew!

That would have been ... disturbing.   

Yes ... kombucha is quite tasty. Kinda like old style apple cider. Also quite good with 1/4 of hot water in it!   

And so healthy it's absurd ... at least that is what they say.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... kombucha is quite tasty. Kinda like old style apple cider. Also quite good with 1/4 of hot water in it!



From Wikipedia:



> Lactic Acid: Found in Kombucha in its most potent form L-lactic(+). Lactic acid is essential for the digestive system. It is not found in the tissues of people with cancer, and its lack has been established as indicating susceptibility to cancer.
> 
> Acetic Acid: Its main function is to inhibit harmful bacteria. Acetic acid is used as a preservative because of this action. It is also what gives Kombucha that 'kick' to its smell and taste.
> 
> Malic Acid: Is also used in the body's detoxification process.
> 
> Oxalic Acid: Encourages the cellular production of energy and is a natural preservative.
> 
> Gluconic Acid: Is effective against many yeast infections such as candidiasis and thrush.
> 
> Butyric Acid: Is produced by the yeasts and when working with gluconic acid, helps combat yeast infections such as candida.
> 
> Nucleic Acids: Work with the body aiding healthy cell regeneration.
> 
> Amino Acids: A group of acids which are the building blocks of protein. Your muscular system is made of proteins. As a group they have many benefits including building cells and repairing tissue, they also form antibodies to combat invading bacteria & viruses.
> 
> Enzymes: Are proteins that act as catalysts, speeding the rate at which biochemical reactions proceed. Therefore they boost the actions of other health giving components within the Kombucha and your body.
> 
> Kombucha also contains vitamin groups B and C, beneficial yeasts and bacteria.



Lots of acid in it! 

Also available in pancake form!


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... that is the form the folks I know brew it in. Quite something to see.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... that is the form the folks I know brew it in. Quite something to see.



Well, it certainly has piqued my interest.


----------



## Mycanid

Everything I have told is that they are VERY time consuming. BUT if you have the time it is very rewarding and healthy in the long run as well.

I might be able to weasel a recipe off of the ones growing their thingamee if you are really interested?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I might be able to weasel a recipe off of the ones growing their thingamee if you are really interested?



Oh, definetely.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay Fru ... I will see what I can do.

Well, I should sign off for now. I'm gonna go and visit a friend of mine in Chico for the evening.  The one I do radio shows with, in fact....

I'll catch you all later on, perhaps.

Cya!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay Fru ... I will see what I can do.
> 
> Well, I should sign off for now. I'm gonna go and visit a friend of mine in Chico for the evening.  The one I do radio shows with, in fact....
> 
> I'll catch you all later on, perhaps.
> 
> Cya!



Good chattin' with you, take care Myc.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> He's on the Eastern Time Zone I believe....



Yes I am. 3 or 4 hour difference depending on where you are.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Afternoon Aeson.  How are you today?
> 
> It should be nice to visit with him/her, yes?



Him. I hoped some of the Atlanta folks could make it. It was just the two of us. We had anice chat and had something to eat.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Him. I hoped some of the Atlanta folks could make it. It was just the two of us. We had anice chat and had something to eat.



With whom did you meet?


----------



## Aurora

I can't even keep up with this thread. Why do we have 2 again? I haven't even bothered to look at the other one. I don't feel I need to have random conversations with the same people in 2 different places. It is just easier to do it in one place.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> With whom did you meet?



Advocatus Diaboli.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't even keep up with this thread. Why do we have 2 again? I haven't even bothered to look at the other one. I don't feel I need to have random conversations with the same people in 2 different places. It is just easier to do it in one place.



Fru thought this one had gone long enough and wanted to start a new one. Others had other ideas and kept it going and started talking in both of them. One will die at some point.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru thought this one had gone long enough and wanted to start a new one. Others had other ideas and kept it going and started talking in both of them. One will die at some point.



When the mods want to close this one, I will gladly move.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> When the mods want to close this one, I will gladly move.



Another reason he started the other. He thought the mods would close it. You're not missing much in the other. Both threads see a lot of action. It's hard to keep track of them sometimes.


----------



## Aeson

What are your plans for Mother's Day? I'm getting together with my mom and grandmother. My dad is firing up the grill and we're having BBQ chicken.


----------



## Aeson

I had a customer come in with 10 boxes of different shapes and sizes. They were going to t3 different places. When all was done I charged him nearly $300. It was a good day today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Another reason he started the other. He thought the mods would close it. You're not missing much in the other. Both threads see a lot of action. It's hard to keep track of them sometimes.



Multitabbed browser for the win!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had a customer come in with 10 boxes of different shapes and sizes. They were going to t3 different places. When all was done I charged him nearly $300. It was a good day today.



I'm glad you had a good day.   

Just out of curiousity; how much profit does an average postal [package & ship] antrepreneur make in a year?

You don't have to answer if you don't want, I can respect you wanting to keep such info private.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Multitabbed browser for the win!



I am the master of multitabbed browsing. Multitabs on multiple browsers some times.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm glad you had a good day.
> 
> Just out of curiousity; how much profit does an average postal [package & ship] antrepreneur make in a year?
> 
> You don't have to answer if you don't want, I can respect you wanting to keep such info private.



Not enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not enough.



I'm sorry to hear that. What made you want to open a package and ship store?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that. What made you want to open a package and ship store?



It was already there. The former owners wanted out and we made a deal for it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are your plans for Mother's Day? I'm getting together with my mom and grandmother. My dad is firing up the grill and we're having BBQ chicken.




Well ... I have no plans. Prolly 'll ring my mom - she's in Alaska, though, and is nigh impossible to reach on Sundays. At least I'll send an email and possibly a card too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The mushroom hath returned. Sorry to say, I justy polished off 1/3 of a pizza that had turkey and mushrooms as toppings.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The mushroom hath returned. Sorry to say, I justy polished off 1/3 of a pizza that had turkey and mushrooms as toppings.




Wait, what?  Turkey and mushrooms?  Ewwwwwwwww.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Another reason he started the other. He thought the mods would close it. You're not missing much in the other. Both threads see a lot of action. It's hard to keep track of them sometimes.




Yeah, I tend to pop in for a couple of posts every like couple of days.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> When the mods want to close this one, I will gladly move.




If the mods close this one, I'll move, but I won't go gladly.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The mushroom hath returned. Sorry to say, I justy polished off 1/3 of a pizza that had turkey and mushrooms as toppings.




Hey there Fru ... I am about to mawnch some pizza maself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Dog Moon. Like the new avatar.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Dog Moon. How are you? Long time no see, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Fru ... I am about to mawnch some pizza maself.



What brand? Personally, I love Tombstone pizza.


----------



## Mycanid

Tombstone? Now THERE was a cool Spidey villain....

The name of the pizza shop is Celestino's and the name of the pizza is the "godfather".

It's my favorite. What can I say? It was an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tombstone? Now THERE was a cool Spidey villain....
> 
> The name of the pizza shop is Celestino's and the name of the pizza is the "godfather".
> 
> It's my favorite. What can I say? It was an offer I couldn't refuse.



I know of a Pizza shop by the name of Godfather Pizza in Concord.


----------



## Aeson

Nice to see Dog Moon come in for a moment. Nice avatar, my friend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson! Whats happening, dawg?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nice to see Dog Moon come in for a moment. Nice avatar, my friend.




I agree. An improvement over the second one I know. My fav was the one where you are looking down a gun at an anime figure.


----------



## Mycanid

Good evening Aeson.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Dog Moon. Like the new avatar.




Thanks.  Was browsing pics and found this one picture.  Most of it didn't do much for me, but I really liked the expression.  Wish avatars were a little bit bigger to show all the detail though...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson! Whats happening, dawg?



For some reason I'm fighting sleep. then again I took a nap this afternoon. I shouldn't be so sleepy. This is the one night I can stay up and sleep in. I'd like to be able to talk to the night shift of the various boards.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Dog Moon. How are you? Long time no see, eh?




Yeah, I keep myself a little too busy.  I tend to read at most the current page the thread is on to keep my sanity and because it takes less time than reading everything I miss.  So if I respond to something and I'm completely out of the loop or that's already been said previously, don't mind me!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Was browsing pics and found this one picture.  Most of it didn't do much for me, but I really liked the expression.  Wish avatars were a little bit bigger to show all the detail though...




Yeah ... know what you mean DM. I wish my fungus could have a little better resolution ... but for that you need this, or that, etc., etc.

How are you this evening DM?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I agree. An improvement over the second one I know. My fav was the one where you are looking down a gun at an anime figure.




Wow.  It took me a moment to realize which one you were speaking of.  Can't believe you remember that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> For some reason I'm fighting sleep. then again I took a nap this afternoon. I shouldn't be so sleepy. This is the one night I can stay up and sleep in. I'd like to be able to talk to the night shift of the various boards.



Yeah, thats when all creeps, the beeps and the sweeps come out.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> For some reason I'm fighting sleep. then again I took a nap this afternoon. I shouldn't be so sleepy. This is the one night I can stay up and sleep in. I'd like to be able to talk to the night shift of the various boards.




Lord have mercy. Death by Chocolate....   

My host just gave me a monster bowl of double fudge cake with an ice cream literally named "Death by Chocolate" all over the top of it and in a bowl big enough for a Saint Bernard to eat out of.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How are you this evening DM?




I'm doing alright.  Was supposed to go see Spiderman 3 this evening, but it didn't happen because three of us were going to see it and one of my friends decided to see it with another group of friends, a little annoying cause we had talked about this since Thursday...

At any rate, I'll probably see it with a different friend who I know wants to see it, though it'll be next Friday.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow.  It took me a moment to realize which one you were speaking of.  Can't believe you remember that.




Hey ... you often remember things you like better than things that do not grab your notice, so no big surprise.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Lord have mercy. Death by Chocolate....
> 
> My host just gave me a monster bowl of double fudge cake with an ice cream literally named "Death by Chocolate" all over the top of it and in a bowl big enough for a Saint Bernard to eat out of.



GIMME GIMME GIMME


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I keep myself a little too busy.  I tend to read at most the current page the thread is on to keep my sanity and because it takes less time than reading everything I miss.  So if I respond to something and I'm completely out of the loop or that's already been said previously, don't mind me!




No worries sir. It's nice to chat with you a bit. It's been a while.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats when all creeps, the beeps and the sweeps come out.




Grrr, why does that sounds soooo familiar?  Sounds somewhat like lyrics to this one song or something, but I can't place it.

Or maybe I'm thinking of something TOTALLY different.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> GIMME GIMME GIMME




Here ya go.   

Not like there's not enough for you, Dog Moon and Fru to eat and enough for me to get sick on.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... you often remember things you like better than things that do not grab your notice, so no big surprise.




Well, that's true.

So you like anime or just the pics that I've used for avatars?  I can never remember who I see in the anime discussion threads.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats when all creeps, the beeps and the sweeps come out.




The sweeps I remember. Transformers foes. But who are the creeps and the beeps? Their buffoon'esque cousins the sweeps never talk about on their father's side or something?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Grrr, why does that sounds soooo familiar?  Sounds somewhat like lyrics to this one song or something, but I can't place it.
> 
> Or maybe I'm thinking of something TOTALLY different.



spaceballs


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here ya go.
> 
> Not like there's not enough for you, Dog Moon and Fru to eat and enough for me to get sick on.




I'm good.  Had an ice cream sandwich today.  Wasn't a LOT, but enough for me for today.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The sweeps I remember. Transformers foes. But who are the creeps and the beeps? Their buffoon'esque cousins the sweeps never talk about on their father's side or something?



SPACEBALLS!!!!111!!!!11


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, that's true.
> 
> So you like anime or just the pics that I've used for avatars?  I can never remember who I see in the anime discussion threads.




I'm not really an anime fan, to be honest. I just remember you by the first avatar I noticed you using.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> spaceballs




THAT'S right!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> SPACEBALLS!!!!111!!!!11




I hope there's something wrong with your '1' key and you didn't actually put 1's in the midst of your !'s.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> SPACEBALLS!!!!111!!!!11




ROFL!!    

suck :: suck :: suck :: suck

[Falls off the sofa giggling uncontrollably]


----------



## Mycanid

Back in a bit ....


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I hope there's something wrong with your '1' key and you didn't actually put 1's in the midst of your !'s.



It's part of the joke. Like PWN. !!!111!!!!!1 or a variation of that is often missed typed during online games. So some people in faux excitement will sometimes do it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... know what you mean DM. I wish my fungus could have a little better resolution ... but for that you need this, or that, etc., etc.



Here you go.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!
> 
> suck :: suck :: suck :: suck
> 
> [Falls off the sofa giggling uncontrollably]







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Back in a bit ....



Myc must have lost bladder control with that one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!
> 
> suck :: suck :: suck :: suck
> 
> [Falls off the sofa giggling uncontrollably]




You're using the computer on your sofa?

And why did you say sofa anyway?  I woulda said couch.  Interesting...

Couch v sofa.  Which do you use?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's part of the joke. Like PWN. !!!111!!!!!1 or a variation of that is often missed typed during online games. So some people in faux excitement will sometimes do it.




Yeah, I know.  It never ceases to annoy me though...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here ya go.
> 
> Not like there's not enough for you, Dog Moon and Fru to eat and enough for me to get sick on.



Yeah. You don't wanna be sick again; you've already prayed to the porcelain gods once today.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You're using the computer on your sofa?
> 
> And why did you say sofa anyway?  I woulda said couch.  Interesting...
> 
> Couch v sofa.  Which do you use?




I'm on the sofa, of course.

Couch is what lions do.  Yes, they crouch too, but they also couch. Did you know that couch is a verb in older english?

Sofa, however, is not yet a verb. Hmm.... 

"Say Myc, what are you doing?"

"I'm ensofaficating." (i.e. I'm sitting on the sofa]

Ya see ... doesn't really work.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Oh yes ... the computer is a laptop. I'm at a guest's house.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. You don't wanna be sick again; you've already prayed to the porcelain gods once today.




At least this would result from something I had some enjoyment being exposed to!   

[Ducks behind the sofa to avoid Fru's chair.]


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  It never ceases to annoy me though...



I'll remember that in the future. I'll try to do it more often.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes ... the computer is a laptop. I'm at a guest's house.




You should be careful of how you fall then.  Wouldn't want you to land on your laptop!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc must have lost bladder control with that one.




Well ... actually I went to eat the Death by Chocolate conglomeration and to pour another glass of Coke, which, I am told, is traditional Death-by-Chocolate-chaser. :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll remember that in the future. I'll try to do it more often.




Wrong!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You should be careful of how you fall then.  Wouldn't want you to land on your laptop!




I fell sideways. The laptop is on a coffee table. I sit on the sofa. Everything is copasetic.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wrong!



Right!!!111!!!!1
















I had to. I won't do it again.


----------



## Mycanid

Right!    

Reminds me of the Cosby routine about Noah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I fell sideways. The laptop is on a coffee table. I sit on the sofa. Everything is copasetic.




Okay then.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay 860mb of updates.

Innnnnn - STALL! Whack!

Tharrrrrr she goezzz!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Right!!!111!!!!1
> 
> I had to. I won't do it again.




/smack


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay then.




Kinda hard to sit on the sofa with a huge desktop and 22 inch monitor on top of me - never mind the scanner, etc., etc.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kinda hard to sit on the sofa with a huge desktop and 22 inch monitor on top of me - never mind the scanner, etc., etc.




Yeah, was wondering about that, but then again, for a while, I had it set up that if I turned the monitor, I could use my computer while lying in bed.  

Good thing for wireless mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, was wondering about that, but then again, for a while, I had it set up that if I turned the monitor, I could use my computer while lying in bed.
> 
> Good thing for wireless mouse and keyboard.




Yeah - I love my wireless keyboard and mouse. 

For some reason, though, I am the only one in the office who likes to use them. Go figure.  :\ 

I have the Logitech S510 set, which I like for the laptop-like, low profile keyboard. The mouse is so-so. Good enough fer me!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> At least this would result from something I had some enjoyment being exposed to!
> 
> [Ducks behind the sofa to avoid Fru's chair.]



I've got too much respect for you to throw a chair at you Myc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid, check the previous page, I uploaded a new avatar for you.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got too much respect for you to throw a chair at you Myc.




How about a stuffed dancing banana?


----------



## Mycanid

Mm hmm. Thanks Fru. 

"I'm flying ... to Byzantium.

I'm going ... to Byzantium."

Very nice song indeed. *sigh*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How about a stuffed dancing banana?



Iwouldn't want to throw anything at you; I consider you a good friend.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How about a stuffed dancing banana?




Like this: Dancing banana

Not quite stuffed though, I know...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mm hmm. Thanks Fru.



Are you going to use it?


----------



## megamania

'allo


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, ya finally made it to the partay!


----------



## megamania

Still not up for a party....yet.


----------



## megamania

how goes it here?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> how goes it here?




Dang, looks like you scared everyone away!

Except me...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, looks like you scared everyone away!
> 
> Except me...



Don't reinforce his complex. He didn't scare everyone away. 

Mega it's nice to see you here. Feeling better? 


Don't get the wrong idea. It's late and I'm tired. I'm taking off.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you going to use it?




Dunno yet ...  We shall see.

Fear not good sir, fear not....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> how goes it here?




Hey Mega - hows things? My freaking computer just updated 860 mb of material and shut off the wireless card in the process.

In other words - da fungus got the boot.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Woah!  I must be lame.  Watching Michael Jackson vids on Youtube on a late Sat night.


----------



## Mycanid

Zoikes!   

rofl!   

DM ... you must be bored.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Actually, I have to admit, there ARE a couple of Michael Jackson songs that I like, Smooth Criminal being one of them, which is what I'm currently watching.  Seriously though, the whole leaning thing within the dance is pretty cool.


----------



## Mycanid

Alright ... too much chocolate.   

The fungus is signing off....

*sigh*   

[GROAN!!! .... THUD!]



.............




G'night all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm calling it a night too.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't reinforce his complex. He didn't scare everyone away.
> 
> Mega it's nice to see you here. Feeling better?
> 
> 
> Don't get the wrong idea. It's late and I'm tired. I'm taking off.





I didn't scare everyone away....  they just leave.   Its like when you are racing to get the phone.  It stops ringing when you reach for it.   Sorta like a motion detection.


Feeling better....?  no.   I'm just trying my damnest not to give in to it.   Life sucks, it always has and more than likely will always.   That is my lot in life.  I've dealt with it for nearly 38 years now.   Kinda should be used to it by now..... right?


Anyway.   Everyone left so I'm outta here.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm still here!  Watching Youtube though.

This is sweet, for those of you with decent internet speeds: Inspector Gadget Theme


----------



## Mycanid

Still engrossed in Inspector Gadget DM? Or gone to the realm of Morpheus?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm back!......temporarily


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Fru.



Whats up?


----------



## Mycanid

Me ... I am awake at a rather later hour than usual typing away. 

Thought I would look in here before returning to my fungal form and "retiring for the evening" and ... as sometimes happens ... i have been typing a lot more than expected.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Me ... I am awake at a rather later hour than usual typing away.
> 
> Thought I would look in here before returning to my fungal form and "retiring for the evening" and ... as sometimes happens ... i have been typing a lot more than expected.



I know what you mean, sometimes inspiration strikes me funny. Lik when I am starting to get tired, I am typing out a few ideas, then one thing leads to another and I'm on a roll. This usually leads me to a point of exhaustion and my eyes start to rebel. It is at that point that I drag my sorry butt to bed, which happens to be three feet away from my keyboard.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ya see ... at night time there are far less distractions ... so the mind tends to calm down a bit and can think a little clearer (usually). Many artists and thinkers' work takes place at night.


----------



## Mycanid

Well my good Fru. I should probably sign off. 

I guess I will talk to you on Monday or some such - Lord willin' and the creek don't rise and all that sorta stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well my good Fru. I should probably sign off.
> 
> I guess I will talk to you on Monday or some such - Lord willin' and the creek don't rise and all that sorta stuff.



You take care Myc. Drive home safely.


----------



## Mycanid

Fear not good Fru!

I am driving home tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fear not good Fru!
> 
> I am driving home tomorrow.



Regardless. We don't want to lose you. I've grown especially fond of you.


----------



## Mycanid

awwwww ....   

Hey ... wait a minute! Don't make the shroom blush.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> awwwww ....
> 
> Hey ... wait a minute! Don't make the shroom blush.



Well, it is true. I consider you to be like a long lost relative recently found.


----------



## Mycanid

That's kind of you Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's kind of you Fru.



I seriously hope that someday we can meet face to face.


----------



## Mycanid

*SIGH*

Well ... like I said to Aurora, I tend to freak people out when in a face-to-face meeting...  :\ 

But who knows? Man proposes ... and all that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *SIGH*
> 
> Well ... like I said to Aurora, I tend to freak people out when in a face-to-face meeting...  :\
> 
> But who knows? Man proposes ... and all that.



I don't judge people like that. Besides, we all have our own quirks of personality; it is my personal opinion that if you can't accept a person for *all* that they are, you have no chance of being their friend.


----------



## Mycanid

No ... it's not that.   

Ah well....

Hmm ... the funus is certainly being very mysterious tonight.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... it's not that.
> 
> Ah well....
> 
> Hmm ... the funus is certainly being very mysterious tonight.  :\



Well, whatever it is, it doesn't matter. Its part of you, and I accept you for all you are made up of.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... you been listening to that 80's stuff again, I think.   

Hah! As if I didn't grow up on it....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you been listening to that 80's stuff again, I think.
> 
> Hah! As if I didn't grow up on it....



Nope. It ingrained into me, I was taught to be accepting of people, no matter what their background or personality may be.


----------



## Mycanid

Well I can say one thing ... you certainly have been accepting of my perpetual inane posting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well I can say one thing ... you certainly have been accepting of my perpetual inane posting.



Thats part of the hive, I came to accept rapid change of discussion within it long time ago.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... i think I will REALLY sign off now.... I'm starting to get tired.

G'night Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... i think I will REALLY sign off now.... I'm starting to get tired.
> 
> G'night Fru.



Sleep well.


----------



## Goldmoon

The hive has mo rhyme or reason, it just is....


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The hive has mo rhyme or reason, it just is....



 Like all things in the world...


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Like all things in the world...



Unlike all things in the world the hive will never die.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Unlike all things in the world the hive will never die.




Hell no, I plan to live forever.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hell no, I plan to live forever.



[Queen]Who wants to live forever?[/Queen]

I do.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> [Queen]Who wants to live forever?[/Queen]
> 
> I do.




Maybe not, I might get bored after 2 or 3 hundred years.....


----------



## Aeson

Good morning, Goldmoon. How is work? Are you home now?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe not, I might get bored after 2 or 3 hundred years.....



You should have plenty of time to do everything then. I think things would be taken at a slower pace and you might not get as bored as you think.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good morning, Goldmoon. How is work? Are you home now?




Nope, still here. Another hour and 6 minutes till I can go get some sleep.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, still here. Another hour and 6 minutes till I can go get some sleep.



I get you all to myself for a hour.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I get you all to myself for a hour.



 and 6 minutes


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> and 6 minutes



Why waste that time talking about time? I have no time to talk about time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why waste that time talking about time? I have no time to talk about time.





I never have enough time.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never have enough time.



Have the Quartermaster issue you some.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have the Quartermaster issue you some.




We dont have those anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We dont have those anymore.



Details. It was supposed to be funny. I'm still waking up. What do you want from me?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Details. It was supposed to be funny. I'm still waking up. What do you want from me?




Nothing unless you can teleport me an hour into the future when I should be tucked snugly into my bed.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nothing unless you can teleport me an hour into the future when I should be tucked snugly into my bed.



Sure use me for my time traveling  abilities.  What do I get if I do that for you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure use me for my time traveling  abilities.  What do I get if I do that for you?




Ill let you warm the bed for me before I get into it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill let you warm the bed for me before I get into it.



But I don't get to stay in the bed? Ok I'll take it. It's better than nothing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> But I don't get to stay in the bed? Ok I'll take it. It's better than nothing.




No man sleeps in my bed. Its a rule of mine. Its my own personal space. 

Hey, I have my 1,000th post coming up, I should make it something special. Any ideas?

Well, relief is coming on in a minute and I have to get the place ready. Talk to you later.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No man sleeps in my bed. Its a rule of mine. Its my own personal space.
> 
> Hey, I have my 1,000th post coming up, I should make it something special. Any ideas?
> 
> Well, relief is coming on in a minute and I have to get the place ready. Talk to you later.



But women sleeping in your bed is ok? 

There wouldn't be much sleeping. I hope.

I'll have to think about the 1,000th.


----------



## Aeson

It wasn't even a hour and 6 minutes. I feel ripped off. 

Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never have enough time.





None of us do.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No man sleeps in my bed. Its a rule of mine. Its my own personal space.
> 
> Hey, I have my 1,000th post coming up, I should make it something special. Any ideas?
> 
> Well, relief is coming on in a minute and I have to get the place ready. Talk to you later.





If you found one worthy you may change your mind   

Level 2 Poster....... what class?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> If you found one worthy you may change your mind
> 
> Level 2 Poster....... what class?



I can only hope.

Fighter of course.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Me ... I am awake at a rather later hour than usual typing away.
> 
> Thought I would look in here before returning to my fungal form and "retiring for the evening" and ... as sometimes happens ... i have been typing a lot more than expected.




What are you typing on?

We'll see if you even see this post when you return to the hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can only hope.
> 
> Fighter of course.




I'd think that Ranger would be better, right?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'd think that Ranger would be better, right?



Amazon works but she has levels in it. Fighter I think also. We don't need her mulitclassing too much. Ranger works better for Army anyway.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What are you typing on?
> 
> We'll see if you even see this post when you return to the hive.




Typing on the laptop - the ole Lenovo T60. The one I mentioned last night on the coffee table that I did not fall on.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ...Hey, I have my 1,000th post coming up, I should make it something special. Any ideas?...




Yes, Mega is right. Some posters have a joke about what class they are (or dual class) and the posts reflect xp acquired. Passing 1000 makes you a 2d level character (according to 3.x rules, at least). So ... what class?

I will be passing 3000 posts soon - 3rd level - for example. At present I am an elven druid 1/bard 1 ... prolly will take another level in druid.  Something like that.


----------



## Aeson

I watched Legion of Super Heroes this morning. Brainiac 5 said "Computo, load file TK421." I started laughing my head off. Who amongst you gets the reference?


----------



## megamania

Marty the Martian


----------



## megamania

army.... air traffic control.....

Lyrandar Sky Captain 


So begin as a rogue type... build it up...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watched Legion of Super Heroes this morning. Brainiac 5 said "Computo, load file TK421." I started laughing my head off. Who amongst you gets the reference?




Yeah, yeah, I'm not at my post. I got a busted communicator you damn space nazi...


----------



## The_Warlock

As long as I'm not stuck on prisoner transfer from Block 1138, it's all good.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> army.... air traffic control.....
> 
> Lyrandar Sky Captain
> 
> 
> So begin as a rogue type... build it up...




She doesn't fly, Sky Captain sounds like they fly, but she keeps other people in line. I'd say a level of Marshall, as Aeson will agree that she definitely has an Aura based on her charisma.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I'm off to do some LotRO before I drain the souls of my PCs in ole Acererak's crypt tonight. 

Take care all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Typing on the laptop - the ole Lenovo T60. The one I mentioned last night on the coffee table that I did not fall on.




Errrr, I meant are you typing out a story, dnd stuff, paper?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as I'm not stuck on prisoner transfer from Block 1138, it's all good.



I also remember an episode of Gunsmith Cats. There was a car with NCC-1701 on the license plate.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> She doesn't fly, Sky Captain sounds like they fly, but she keeps other people in line. I'd say a level of Marshall, as Aeson will agree that she definitely has an Aura based on her charisma.





Eberron sky captain is part swashbuckler / part pilot


----------



## megamania

net is extra slow today.  It took ovber 1 . 5 minutes for that last reply to be processed.....


----------



## megamania

ehhh.... 30 seconds for that one......


----------



## megamania

Things remain the same for me here.

Today was gaming.  I have the group trying to "take ownership" of an airship run by the Emerald Claw.  They are level 16.  There is a 1/2 fiend sorcerer CR 20 protecting the ship.  We left off two rounds into it two weeks ago.

Only two players showed up.   Everyone else was a no show / no call.


Good thing I can be thick headed because obviously someone above is trying to tell me something.


----------



## megamania

well, as usual.  I'm here but no one else is.   perhaps another day....


----------



## megamania

has anyone else found it disturbing that Aurora has pictures of NEKKID babies in her signature?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, that sucks about the gaming thing.  My group has been having problems recently...


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> has anyone else found it disturbing that Aurora has pictures of NEKKID babies in her signature?




Does she?  Guess I haven't seen her signature for a while.  We're never on at the same time, apparently.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey Mega, what happened to your Avatar?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I will be passing 3000 posts soon - 3rd level - for example. At present I am a myconid druid 1/bard 1 ... prolly will take another level in druid.  Something like that.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone else like the movie American History X?  Bought it a few years ago after being forced to watch it for English and ended up REALLY liking it.

For some reason after every time I watch it, I'm really sad.  Not tearing up or crying sad, just reflectionish sad.


----------



## megamania

I don't even know what the movie is.  I assume 1960's civil / racial rights?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey Mega, what happened to your Avatar?





Bigfoot got stomped.


----------



## megamania

I am considering putting in a drawing of mine to correspond to my comicstrip that I am hoping to do here.   A spiffy daily strip about Eberron.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does she?  Guess I haven't seen her signature for a while.  We're never on at the same time, apparently.





yupper siree..... baby develop and their stages.  She updates it as she goes further along with being preggers.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, that sucks about the gaming thing.  My group has been having problems recently...





Not showing is one thing but not even a call????   Friday I saw the one player and he was looking forward to it.  I hope everything is okay.  I'll see the one guy tomorrow.  

Proberly find out it was girls and/or .....other influences.


----------



## megamania

wow.... nearly no activity while I was at work?!?


This is THE Hivemind isn't it?!?   Just making sure.


----------



## megamania

....and in case no one has noticed... I have gotten over myself.... for now anyway.   I am a much happier person.


and I have no freakin' idea at why.


Manic depression / aniety disorders are somethun' else ain't they.   I apologize for being a bit of a prima donna / bastard as of late.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey Mega, what happened to your Avatar?





I also fixed my signature so it didn't take up so much space.


----------



## megamania

It's like the ol' days....   how many replies can I post here before someone comes on?


----------



## megamania

welp....    as an update for my Walk for Life thingie....


last week I walked 78.04 miles and came in 6th for the company.

This week I walked another 107.54 miles.   I won't know where I am in company standings until Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## megamania

No one is here at the moment so I'm going to leave for a bit and terrorize some other threads and / or sites.


----------



## megamania

pokes head in and looks about.   "nope.   Still no one."   leaves.


----------



## megamania

pokes head.   Looks around.   Withdraws head and reaches in with hands.  Makes Shadow bunnies.


time to sleep.


----------



## megamania

what are rep points on CM?   It seems I have one and have no clue what it is and if its good or bad.


----------



## The_Warlock

I love Shadow Bunnies...

What's meaner that applying the Shadow Template to Bunnies - who then hop into the party's encampment at night, all 2-dimensional and cute, and steal their strength?


Well, except for Ravenous Ghastly Lernaen Spellstitched Gerbils....

(I love the fact that I play a game that allows me to string together words like that.)

Off to the memory foam mattress.....WHEEEEEEE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I love Shadow Bunnies...
> 
> What's meaner that applying the Shadow Template to Bunnies - who then hop into the party's encampment at night, all 2-dimensional and cute, and steal their strength?
> 
> 
> Well, except for Ravenous Ghastly Lernaen Spellstitched Gerbils....
> 
> (I love the fact that I play a game that allows me to string together words like that.)
> 
> Off to the memory foam mattress.....WHEEEEEEE!



Now there is a plan!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> what are rep points on CM?   It seems I have one and have no clue what it is and if its good or bad.



If it's green it's good. If it's gray it's neutral and doesn't count. If it's red then it's bad and counts against you. Wyn gave you some green or positive rep for your post in the random thoughts thread. It was an effort to cheer you up.


----------



## Mycanid

La da deeeeee da duh deeeee....

Morning folkers.


----------



## The_Warlock

Afternoon!

Sometimes, I hate support writing. You never know quite what tack the analyst is taking to introduce a report...oh well...


tik tik tak tik tak tak tak tik tak...


----------



## Mycanid

That kinda stuff IS usually easier face to face. 

Hard to guess by data in front of you....

So! Ever eaten death by chocolate?


----------



## Mycanid

That's right ... it is afternoon where you are.

I knew a tech who said: "Ya know - I HATE cgi scripts. And yet I could write them all day...." And at this he trailed off into a wistful silence, looking off at something I wasn't aware of in the distance.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So! Ever eaten death by chocolate?




Swubu??


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's right ... it is afternoon where you are.
> 
> I knew a tech who said: "Ya know - I HATE cgi scripts. And yet I could write them all day...." And at this he trailed off into a wistful silence, looking off at something I wasn't aware of in the distance.




Ahh, scripting, only somewhat more palatable than programming. I prefer scouring the _INtarWEB_ for other people's well made programmatical ideas...then using them well past their intended limits...


----------



## Aeson

Afternoon, hivers.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Swubu??




It is an ice cream flavor. I had it with a triple fudge chocolate cake. I think I mentioned it here in the hive. Now I understand....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Afternoon, hivers.




Hey Aeson ... how's things?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson ... how's things?



Slightly stressful. And HOT!!!. I may turn the AC on soon. The breeze I had this morning is gone.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Afternoon, hivers.




Greetings and Felicitations....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It is an ice cream flavor. I had it with a triple fudge chocolate cake. I think I mentioned it here in the hive. Now I understand....




I have not...but it sounds like the time I had Ben & Jerry's Phish Food Ice Cream with a friend's homemade chocolate mousse...talk about your instant diabetes in a bowl...just add sugar!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Slightly stressful. And HOT!!!. I may turn the AC on soon. The breeze I had this morning is gone.




Oy, there too, eh? ... I just got an email from a friend of mine in upstate NY who says it is also nastily hot up there. 'Course, she is pregnant and expecting, and so a little worried....

Post office rates effective today. Had troubles yet?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I have not...but it sounds like the time I had Ben & Jerry's Phish Food Ice Cream with a friend's homemade chocolate mousse...talk about your instant diabetes in a bowl...just add sugar!




As I mentioned earlier ... the bowl he gave me the goodies in was the size of a food dish you would give to a St. Bernard.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings and Felicitations....




Or, as a friend of mine used to say: Greasings and salivations....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Post office rates effective today. Had troubles yet?



Not yet. Thanks for jinxing it.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Or, as a friend of mine used to say: Greasings and salivations....



Greasing and lubrications.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not yet. Thanks for jinxing it.




Oops!   

  

Sorry about that!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Greasing and lubrications.




Hmm ... the quote I was told was more food based than car mechanic based, I think.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... the quote I was told was more food based than car mechanic based, I think.  :\



It wasn't car based when I heard it either. I'll leave it to your imagination.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oops!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that!



I'm learning it as I go. I hope I can figure out how to make everything work out right. So far so good. 

I even got a visit from my favorite customer. The ex Army chick. Again I fail to ask her out. One of these days. One of these days.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> If it's green it's good. If it's gray it's neutral and doesn't count. If it's red then it's bad and counts against you. Wyn gave you some green or positive rep for your post in the random thoughts thread. It was an effort to cheer you up.






oh.



Well I'm much better now.   My emotional pendulum has swung the other way again.


----------



## Mycanid

Say ... you got some print outs or packets describing all the foreign means of mailing?

I have been trying to find them on the USPS website and it is a nightmare.


----------



## megamania

Time to go to work ......   again.   'til later.


----------



## Mycanid

C'ya Mega! 

You were around and didn't say boo.  :\ 

Ah well. I know you are busy.... Still nice to see you about the place.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> oh.
> 
> Well I'm much better now.   My emotional pendulum has swung the other way again.




Hoorah for you! It's like that. I am happy for you sir!   

The law of undulation and all that....


----------



## Bront

Hi Hive 


Bye Hive


----------



## Mycanid

Poof!   

Hair today, goon tomorrow and all that.

Congrats on cracking 20000 by the way Bront.   

I am close to 3000 myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm learning it as I go. I hope I can figure out how to make everything work out right. So far so good.
> 
> I even got a visit from my favorite customer. The ex Army chick. Again I fail to ask her out. One of these days. One of these days.




One of these days? That's it? Next time she walks in...Next Time. As Nike would say, Just Do It. She's not going to keep coming in forever, man. Unleash your charm!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say ... you got some print outs or packets describing all the foreign means of mailing?
> 
> I have been trying to find them on the USPS website and it is a nightmare.



What are you looking for? There is Airmail Letter Post, Airmail Parcel Post, Global Express, Economy Parcel Post.

If you want to send something international I suggest FedEx. It's more expensive but it will get there in a timely manner.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As I mentioned earlier ... the bowl he gave me the goodies in was the size of a food dish you would give to a St. Bernard.  :\




That's a lot of chocolate....

Reminds of the times I've eaten the whole chocolate cream pie for dinner...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> One of these days? That's it? Next time she walks in...Next Time. As Nike would say, Just Do It. She's not going to keep coming in forever, man. Unleash your charm!



I really had no excuse this time. There was no other customer. It was just us. She was going to ask me for a summer job. She's a teacher and needs one. I'm not making enough money to hire someone. Besides I couldn't date an employee.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are you looking for? There is Airmail Letter Post, Airmail Parcel Post, Global Express, Economy Parcel Post.




I am primarily looking for the zone breakups of the countries generally describing their costs. We need it for the shipping department.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's a lot of chocolate....
> 
> Reminds of the times I've eaten the whole chocolate cream pie for dinner...




Woo hoo!!!!

3000 posts! I'm third level now!

YAY!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I really had no excuse this time. There was no other customer. It was just us. She was going to ask me for a summer job. She's a teacher and needs one. I'm not making enough money to hire someone. Besides I couldn't date an employee.




(Blink) (Blink) That would've been the perfect opening...doh!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Blink) (Blink) That would've been the perfect opening...doh!



Mr Opportunity knocked on the wrong door. Maybe I didn't answer.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!!!!
> 
> 3000 posts! I'm third level now!
> 
> YAY!




Congratulations! I'm not a post celebrater, myself, but it does seem to be the in thing around here...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mr Opportunity knocked on the wrong door. Maybe I didn't answer.




Let's hope she isn't MISTER opportunity. She seems to keep ringing your bell though!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Congratulations! I'm not a post celebrater, myself, but it does seem to be the in thing around here...




 

You never celebrated when you attained another level of experience?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am primarily looking for the zone breakups of the countries generally describing their costs. We need it for the shipping department.  :\



Go to USPS.com and look at calculating postage. My computer is having a fit with pdfs at the moment. There should be a pdf you can look at. It might or might not have what you seek. I'll look into it when I get home later.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ... She seems to keep ringing your bell though!




Man I disliked that old song "ring my bell". "My dingaling" was also annoying.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Go to USPS.com and look at calculating postage. My computer is having a fit with pdfs at the moment. There should be a pdf you can look at. It might or might not have what you seek. I'll look into it when I get home later.




Hey Aeson ... many thanks. I have had fits trying to find the right page. If you do find it email me the link or post it here in the hive or what not. I'd be VERY grateful.

I already have the domestic rates. They were not too hard to find, at least.


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You never celebrated when you attained another level of experience?



Dude, postcount is overrated.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Let's hope she isn't MISTER opportunity. She seems to keep ringing your bell though!



That she does. She even mentioned her outfit last time. She was in her PJs and said I was distracted because she wasn't wearing a bra. I wasn't going to admit that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You never celebrated when you attained another level of experience?




I'm always the NPCs, I'm pre-made and pre-leveled...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson ... many thanks. I have had fits trying to find the right page. If you do find it email me the link or post it here in the hive or what not. I'd be VERY grateful.
> 
> I already have the domestic rates. They were not too hard to find, at least.



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man I disliked that old song "ring my bell". "My dingaling" was also annoying.  :\




As long as nobody starts up with "Pluck your magic twanger, Froggy"...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That she does. She even mentioned her outfit last time. She was in her PJs and said I was distracted because she wasn't wearing a bra. I wasn't going to admit that.




Dude! She's flirting with you _at the least_, you must say something...


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Dude, postcount is overrated.




Not the point my good Finnish poet .... I'm just happily carrying on.   

You'd understand if you were also a sentient plant-life type cree-toor.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll see what I can do.




Tanks sir - tanks.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Dude! She's flirting with you _at the least_, you must say something...



Yeah, yeah, yeah. I'm an idiot.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tanks sir - tanks.




Fuel, Sherman, or M1A1?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, yeah. I'm an idiot.




No, you aren't an idiot, but you are procrastinating......


----------



## Mycanid

Yesterday I had a sit-down with a musician who pulled out her mandolin and started playing a whole bunch of Irish folk tunes. I was quite surprised that I knew a lot of them and began singing along. It was a blast!    

Shoulda seen this lady. Musta been in her late 60's at least. Her fingers FLEW over the strings. Hearing her play "Smashing the Windows" and "The Foggy Dew" was something to see!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Fuel, Sherman, or M1A1?




Above ground water tanks sir!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, you aren't an idiot, but you are procrastinating......




Hmm ... I think he may be a little shy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yesterday I had a sit-down with a musician who pulled out her mandolin and started playing a whole bunch of Irish folk tunes. I was quite surprised that I knew a lot of them and began singing along. It was a blast!
> 
> Shoulda seen this lady. Musta been in her late 60's at least. Her fingers FLEW over the strings. Hearing her play "Smashing the Windows" and "The Foggy Dew" was something to see!




Nifty...


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hearing her play..."The Foggy Dew" was something to see!



Hey I know that one! Awesome!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, you aren't an idiot, but you are procrastinating......



That I am.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I think he may be a little shy.



You think?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That I am.




Well stop that...or start that...or...oh hell with it...Get HER!


That was you're whole plan? Get Her?

I got excited...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Hey I know that one! Awesome!




A Sinead O'Conner fan perhaps?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You think?




Seems like it.   

But what does a fungus know about such things, eh?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Morning hivers!





AFTERRRRRRRRNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!

(Not said at all like a movie set in a ancient era of the WWE)


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A Sinead O'Conner fan perhaps?



Young Dubliners actually.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Morning hivers!




Huh?

Oh yeah.  Arizona.

1 hour behind still I guess....


----------



## Aeson

Celtic Women I wish I could catch this show when it's on PBS. I always miss it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A Sinead O'Conner fan perhaps?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well stop that...or start that...or...oh hell with it...Get HER!
> 
> 
> That was you're whole plan? Get Her?
> 
> I got excited...



Actually my plan is to make saderfairy jealous.


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Young Dubliners actually.




Only version of it actually sung I have heard was by madame (madamoiselle?   ) O'Conner. She really belted it out!

Anywho ... it was great to sit down and spontaneously sing like that....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> AFTERRRRRRRRNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!
> 
> (Not said at all like a movie set in a ancient era of the WWE)



Well, I just woke up and am now sipping my second cup of coffe; its morning to me regardless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually my plan is to make saderfairy jealous.



Need a hand?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A Sinead O'Conner fan perhaps?



Foggy Dew


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Celtic Women I wish I could catch this show when it's on PBS. I always miss it.




I got some cd's with this same title. I vaguely remember that there was mention of a tv show too. These cd's are where I was introduced to Emma Christian. She is a folk singer who specializes in music from the Isle of Mann (which is where she is from, too). She is an amazing performer, but her music is imPOSSible to find.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Need a hand?



No. That makes me jealous.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually my plan is to make saderfairy jealous.




Isn't she currently chasing frogs?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Celtic Women I wish I could catch this show when it's on PBS. I always miss it.



I'm gonna have to check out this show. I've got a race in my homebrew modeled after the Celtic culture.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Foggy Dew




That's it ... the version I heard with the chieftains!

Stupendous! I love the chieftains!

Thanks Aeson!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Isn't she currently chasing frogs?



There is a story behind that. It's not what you think.


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Only version of it actually sung I have heard was by madame (madamoiselle?   ) O'Conner. She really belted it out!



Hang on. I'm sure it's on YouTube somewhere.

Yeah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USmVhqoZDJ8


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I just woke up and am now sipping my second cup of coffe; its morning to me regardless.




You and your curved world...bah, humbug!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No. That makes me jealous.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a story behind that. It's not what you think.




I don't think I can catch up, are there Cliff's Notes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You and your curved world...bah, humbug!



You live on it too.


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Hang on. I'm sure it's on YouTube somewhere.
> 
> Yeah: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USmVhqoZDJ8




Listening to it right now ... check out Aeson's link.

Great stuff!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't think I can catch up, are there Cliff's Notes?




I just thought of something ... who is this Cliff guy anyway?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Foggy Dew



Mountain Dew


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You live on it too.




Some of us live UNDER it....

Muwahahahahaha!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't think I can catch up, are there Cliff's Notes?



It's not my place to speak for the fey. If she wishes to tell you then she will.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Some of us live UNDER it....
> 
> Muwahahahahaha!



Dare to dream [of a hollow earth]   

I wish.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You live on it too.




Says you...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mountain Dew



:yuck:

Orinoco Flow FTW


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not my place to speak for the fey. If she wishes to tell you then she will.




That's quite keen of you chap, keep up the good work. Cheerio!


----------



## Mycanid

[Continues to sing along with Sinead]


----------



## jonesy

And here's something to balance the Fog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtEhKmK1eOQ


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Says you...



You live on another planet then?    According to planetologists, all planets found so farare curved.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> :yuck:
> 
> Orinoco Flow FTW




Yessiree ... really like enya too!


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> And here's something to balance the Fog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtEhKmK1eOQ




Alright jonesy. I may be an anglophile ... but not THAT much of one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> :yuck:
> 
> Orinoco Flow FTW




Erk!

A Touch of Gray FTW


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Alright jonesy. I may be an anglophile ... but not THAT much of one.



Weirdly enough I got that linked right next to the Young Dubliners hits.


----------



## Mycanid

HEY! That's not enya!   

Bleh ....


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Weirdly enough I got that linked right next to the Young Dubliners hits.




Really?   

Strange.....


----------



## Aeson

Check this out. Steve McDonald I like his stuff. I have one of his CDs.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You live on another planet then?    According to planetologists, all planets found so farare curved.




Says them...

Pfiffle!


----------



## Mycanid

Yuck ... don't like the grateful dead either.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HEY! That's not enya!
> 
> Bleh ....



Yeah, its the Grateful Dead.


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yuck ... don't like the grateful dead either.



Then dude, you rock!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Says them...
> 
> Pfiffle!



 Whats a pfiffle?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HEY! That's not enya!
> 
> Bleh ....



Do you want the Enya version? Theirs was a good one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Then dude, you rock!



Hey, now!!


----------



## Mycanid

Silly Wizard anyone? Altan? Bothy Boys?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's quite keen of you chap, keep up the good work. Cheerio!



I will.


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Then dude, you rock!




Complimented by a Finnish poet!   

This one goes down in tonight's journal entry....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats a pfiffle?




Close to Hmph! Related to Pfeh! and Phbbbbttt!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Silly Wizard anyone? Altan? Bothy Boys?



Elder altan.


----------



## Mycanid

Here's a link to an altan piece. This lady can MOVE.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EJDTQW87w-s


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Close to Hmph! Related to Pfeh! and Phbbbbttt!



ah. Well then, tstes may vary.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Silly Wizard anyone? Altan? Bothy Boys?




I believe I've heard OF Silly Wizard, but never heard Silly Wizard...the rest...you lost me...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here's a link to an altan piece. This lady can MOVE.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=EJDTQW87w-s



I just don't want to see her still kicking at 80.  :\


----------



## jonesy

Breaking news. This just in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE05NRxGvEA


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Breaking news. This just in:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE05NRxGvEA


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I believe I've heard OF Silly Wizard, but never heard Silly Wizard...the rest...you lost me...




Silly Wizard is an AMAZING group ... they broke up after a few years. They included the Cunningham brothers. John just died last year but Phil is still alive.


----------



## Mycanid

Here are the chieftains and Earl Scruggs. Wow ... lookitem go!   

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ByYSkRGrMqw


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here are the chieftains and Earl Scruggs. Wow ... lookitem go!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ByYSkRGrMqw



Earl Scruggs!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I believe I've heard OF Silly Wizard, but never heard Silly Wizard...the rest...you lost me...




Ya ne'er heard o th' BOTHY BOYS?!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Earl Scruggs!




Yeah ... you should see 'em play with Ricky Scaggs singing Cotton Eyed Joe. If I remember right they also play with the Nitty Gritty dirt band too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nitty Gritty?


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... time to TOSS THE FEATHERS!   

http://youtube.com/watch?v=09HYndO_FPg


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nitty Gritty?




Yeah ... I personally think they sound absurd on most of the stuff they do, but I kinda liked "Squid jiggin ground."


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... I personally think they sound absurd on most of the stuff they do, but I kinda liked "Squid jiggin ground."



Nitty Gritty Dirt Band is a classic country band.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes they are....   

Not really my taste admittedly. I like the older Appalachian stuff maself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... time to TOSS THE FEATHERS!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=09HYndO_FPg



Neat tune. It has a bit of a western feel to it. 

I could have sworn I saw Pavarotti near the end.


----------



## Mycanid

No, no. That was not Pavorotti. Those were two dancing ogres.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no. That was not Pavorotti. Those were two dancing ogres.



No, I wasn't thinking that about one of the ogres, but a flutist.


----------



## Mycanid

Actually, they were formorian giants.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually, they were formorian giants.



No wonder they looked familiar.


----------



## Mycanid

By the way ... is a flute player known as a flautist?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way ... is a flute player known as a flautist?



flutist, without the 'a'


----------



## Mycanid

Drat ... now I have to go back and check my sources.... :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat ... now I have to go back and check my sources.... :\



Whys that?


----------



## Mycanid

Coulda sworn it was flautist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Coulda sworn it was flautist.



Just checked dictionary.com. It's both; but flautist is the older [no later than 1605] spelling.


----------



## Mycanid

THAT explains.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> THAT explains.  :\



Glad to be of help.


----------



## Mycanid

DRAT ... well lads, lasses, fairies and amphibians ...

I should sign off for the evening/afternoon.

I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DRAT ... well lads, lasses, fairies and amphibians ...
> 
> I should sign off for the evening/afternoon.
> 
> I'll see you all tomorrow.



Later, Myc!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> THAT explains.  :\




Man, you must be ooooold.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, you must be ooooold.



He's 37. 38 in October.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He's 37. 38 in October.





Thought for a moment you were talking about me.   I'm 37 and will be 38 in July.


Its the mileage... not the years.


----------



## megamania

Called in at work today.  Both of my knees are aching and won't hold me up.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here are the chieftains and Earl Scruggs. Wow ... lookitem go!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ByYSkRGrMqw





oh gawd... country.....OLD country.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, its the Grateful Dead.





The only GD song I ever liked was Touch of Grey.


Beyond... I can't get past the stoner image with them.

Saw a few minutes of an early Phish concert but the same thing.....   Had to leave.


----------



## megamania

So.... here I am, drinking beer, eating chicken with ice on both knees..... talkin' to myself.....well writing to myself I suppose I should say... errrr.... type.


----------



## megamania

I was thinking about of the crazy stuff we've done here.  The Bump Thread.  That was terrible.  What else stands in Hiver's minds?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I was thinking about of the crazy stuff we've done here.  The Bump Thread.  That was terrible.  What else stands in Hiver's minds?



Frog Gigging. and Krunchy is awol.


----------



## megamania

?!?   I can be so thick


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> What else stands in Hiver's minds?





			
				megamania said:
			
		

> ?!?   I can be so thick



I thought you meant thread wise.


----------



## The_Warlock

Allo! Your name is Inigo Montoya. I killed your father. Prepare to die.

That would've been so much funnier.

And that's my non-sequitor for the day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning, One Warlock.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> I was thinking about of the crazy stuff we've done here.  The Bump Thread.  That was terrible.  What else stands in Hiver's minds?




As I'm new here, I have no idea what crazy stuff you've done here. 

And I'm disinclined due to free time availability to read 10000 posts. For now. I may break down eventually.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning, One Warlock.




Greetings, and a fair afternoon to thee.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning, One Warlock.




Now wait a minute. I cannot still be MORNING in AZ. You are now officially messing with temporal mechanics if that's the case. The Langoliers are going to get you for that...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now wait a minute. I cannot still be MORNING in AZ. You are now officially messing with temporal mechanics if that's the case. The Langoliers are going to get you for that...



Well, it doesn't matter to me. Morning is a state of mind for me. Lasts for two hours after I drag my sorry carcass out of bed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, it doesn't matter to me. Morning is a state of mind for me. Lasts for two hours after I drag my sorry carcass out of bed.




OH. Well why didn't you say it was Subjective Morning? That's perfectly fine. All for it. Carry on! These aren't the droids we are looking for.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As I'm new here, I have no idea what crazy stuff you've done here.
> 
> And I'm disinclined due to free time availability to read 10000 posts. For now. I may break down eventually.






well....

There was once an entire thread about "bumping".   For those uncertain of meaning or dirty minded, Bumping refers to entering a message just to keep the thread at the top.

There was one night I was hyperactive and no one was here.  Its how my joke of multiple personalities first came up.  Mega would enter a reply then Mania would.  I did almost 80 continuos messages within a hivemind that way.

There are about 20 Hivemind threads by the way.

A newer one was the "ass" night that happened a few weeks ago.  4-6 pages about rearend jokes and comments.





I keep forgetting I have haunted the Off Topic section for years.   Most folks here now are 1 or fewer years....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> well....
> 
> There was once an entire thread about "bumping".   For those uncertain of meaning or dirty minded, Bumping refers to entering a message just to keep the thread at the top.
> 
> There was one night I was hyperactive and no one was here.  Its how my joke of multiple personalities first came up.  Mega would enter a reply then Mania would.  I did almost 80 continuos messages within a hivemind that way.
> 
> There are about 20 Hivemind threads by the way.
> 
> A newer one was the "ass" night that happened a few weeks ago.  4-6 pages about rearend jokes and comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep forgetting I have haunted the Off Topic section for years.   Most folks here now are 1 or fewer years....



I miss the bump thread. It was fun. There were some creative posts. None of which were mine.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now wait a minute. I cannot still be MORNING in AZ. You are now officially messing with temporal mechanics if that's the case. The Langoliers are going to get you for that...




I noticed that to.  Even if someone posted in the AM, if it's 10pm, I don't think you could still tell them good morning, even if you're responding to that post.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I miss the bump thread. It was fun. There were some creative posts. None of which were mine.




I think that thread was before my time.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think that thread was before my time.



I think there were a couple over the years. I'm not sure how long ago the last one was.


----------



## megamania

Things go BUMP in the *night*....


----------



## megamania

... we are the ones that *BUMP* back.


----------



## megamania

That is a simple example of a "Bump" thread.


----------



## Aeson

Bump you, mega. You're bringing the addiction back.


----------



## megamania

BUMPing to the right...

BUMPing to the left....

BUMPing all night long.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*BUMP*_ _this_!


----------



## megamania

Bump!   You"re It!


----------



## Aeson

Bumping will get the thread closed. So cut this bump out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bumping will get the thread closed. So cut this bump out.



QFTW


----------



## megamania

What the Bump?




kiddin' or not?  I can't tell.....


----------



## megamania

driving along humming to a most excellent Motley Crue song when I see a squirrell on the yellow line.   

It runs to the right

it runs to the left

stupid squirl!  ouuttta the road!

It runs  right again


BUMP a BUMP



stopid mammal


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Please stop bumping, you'll get us locked out. 

If that happens I'll be


----------



## megamania

I don't recall any issues with that.  


































sorry....won't bump again


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I don't recall any issues with that.
> 
> sorry....won't bump again



Thanks.


----------



## megamania

was there something I missed?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> was there something I missed?




Just me.


----------



## megamania

besides that......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> was there something I missed?



in reference to?


----------



## megamania

I was not aware of any issues from the past for the Bumping thread but everyone is telling me to stop.

and also it seems I have .....annoyed people.  Perhaps it is time to go for a while.   Let everyone be happy.



sheesh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I was not aware of any issues from the past for the Bumping thread but everyone is telling me to stop.
> 
> and also it seems I have .....annoyed people.  Perhaps it is time to go for a while.   Let everyone be happy.
> 
> sheesh.



You haven't annoyed me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You haven't annoyed me.




I heard you annoyed Myc though, and that's why he's not posting on this thread.






Or he's just not on EnWorld.  Take your pick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I heard you annoyed Myc though, and that's why he's not posting on this thread.
> 
> Or he's just not on EnWorld.  Take your pick.



Whatev.


----------



## Dog Moon

Actually, I'm annoyed too.  There's the rest of us here trying to have a SERIOUS conversation and what do you do?  Start 'bumping' everything.  Sheesh!  What do you think this is?  the HIVE?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm annoyed too.  There's the rest of us here trying to have a SERIOUS conversation and what do you do?  Start 'bumping' everything.  Sheesh!  What do you think this is?  the HIVE?



um......whats the title of this thread?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> um......whats the title of this thread?




I believe the words 'the hive is dead' make up a great portion of the title.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I believe the words 'the hive is dead' make up a great portion of the title.



Still, the word hive is in the title and the category of the thread is hivemind.


----------



## megamania

'til later..... don't know when.........


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Signing off for now. Might be back in 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> 'til later..... don't know when.........




It's later!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Signing off for now. Might be back in 2 1/2 hours.




Sorry, but I won't be here if/when you return with the exception of tomorrow evening.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I was not aware of any issues from the past for the Bumping thread but everyone is telling me to stop.
> 
> and also it seems I have .....annoyed people.  Perhaps it is time to go for a while.   Let everyone be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh.



The mods closed down the bump threads. They let them run for awhile. I think it would be safer to just not get in the habit.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> oh gawd... country.....OLD country.




I much prefer the older stuff, to be honest.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I heard you annoyed Myc though, and that's why he's not posting on this thread. Or he's just not on EnWorld.  Take your pick.




Just was not here yet. Major re-working of the company's website shipping settings to tackle now that the USPS changed rates and such. *sigh* Lotta re-working to do....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Holy smokes!

The hive is EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Holy smokes!
> 
> The hive is EVERYWHERE!



Anywhere and everywhere

kind of like

Ebony & Ivory.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Holy smokes!
> 
> The hive is EVERYWHERE!




Of course.  I thought that was the purpose of the hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Of course.  I thought that was the purpose of the hive?



It is! Lone live the hivemind!


----------



## Aurora

Holy crap. Has drama reared its ugly head while I was away? 

Peanut Brittle is good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. Has drama reared its ugly head while I was away?
> 
> Peanut Brittle is good.




Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Heckler

'sup, yo.


----------



## Aurora

I had fried green beans at lunch today. They were actually REALLY good. Although, add "fried" in front of most foods and it will probably be good.


----------



## Aurora

Night hive. I am gonna go watch a Firefly episode.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night hive. I am gonna go watch a Firefly episode.



Dang it. She does it to me every time. She leaves when I come in.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang it. She does it to me every time. She leaves when I come in.



Can't blame her...


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Can't blame her...



Ok. I'll blame you. You scared her away.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. I'll blame you. You scared her away.



Muhahaha!


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Muhahaha!



Now you know why she doesn't post on your board.


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning all. Anyone here?


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning all. Anyone here?




just getting up.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> just getting up.




Good Morning Heckler, want some coffee?


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Morning Heckler, want some coffee?




Coffee?

*bleh*

Can't stand the stuff.  Even the smell bugs me.

I've got some sweet tea that suits me just fine. And a bagel with pineapple preserves.  Never had it before, not sure if I like it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Coffee?
> 
> *bleh*
> 
> Can't stand the stuff.  Even the smell bugs me.
> 
> I've got some sweet tea that suits me just fine. And a bagel with pineapple preserves.  Never had it before, not sure if I like it.




I always have a cup or two of coffee at work after my morning run. I cant seem to get out of bitch mode without it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning all. Anyone here?



Always. Morning.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Always. Morning.




Good morning Aeson, want some coffee?


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I always have a cup or two of coffee at work after my morning run. I cant seem to get out of bitch mode without it.




Then by all means, have some yourself.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Then by all means, have some yourself.




My troops say the same thing. They usually know better than to even talk to me till at least halfway through my first cup.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good morning Aeson, want some coffee?



Sure. I don't drink it normally but I never turn down something hot from a lady. I also don't piss them off while they hold it in their hands.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My troops say the same thing. They usually know better than to even talk to me till at least halfway through my first cup.



You have troops? Are you an officer?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure. I don't drink it normally but I never turn down something hot from a lady. I also don't piss them off while they hold it in their hands.




*Hands Aeson a cup of coffee* Its the good stuff too, kona coffee.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Hands Aeson a cup of coffee* Its the good stuff too, kona coffee.



*Takes sip* Yummy. Kona? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning all. Anyone here?




Indeed...coffee, hot, I don't like. Iced coffee, on the other hand, tasty. I likes mine sweet with cream...


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have troops? Are you an officer?




That just hit me, too.

Too slow.

Need more caffiene.  BRB.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have troops? Are you an officer?




No, I'm enlisted but I'm a Watch Supervisor which means the during my shift I run the entire facility.


----------



## Heckler

Heya, Warlock.

Nice Animaniacs sig.  Is that new or am I just unobservant?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *Takes sip* Yummy. Kona? I haven't heard of it.




Its Hawaiian. It goes for about 3x the price of regular coffee but its 3x as good in my opinion.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed...coffee, hot, I don't like. Iced coffee, on the other hand, tasty. I likes mine sweet with cream...




Sometimes Ill have iced coffee with caramel.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I'm enlisted but I'm a Watch Supervisor which means the during my shift I run the entire facility.



I see. That's cool. The enlisted are what make the military work and fix the officers screw ups.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its Hawaiian. It goes for about 3x the price of regular coffee but its 3x as good in my opinion.



In that case I'll make sure I finish it. I'd hate to waste it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heya, Warlock.
> 
> Nice Animaniacs sig.  Is that new or am I just unobservant?




New. I found it while filtering the net for the great Fjord/Fnord debate...and then, happy with my find, I forgot to keep looking for what I was looking for.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes Ill have iced coffee with caramel.




Ooooooh, tasty. Drizzlin' goodness for the win.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see. That's cool. The enlisted are what make the military work and fix the officers screw ups.




In the case of ATC thats very true.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its Hawaiian. It goes for about 3x the price of regular coffee but its 3x as good in my opinion.




My aunt used to send that to coffee lovers in the family for the holidays when she was stationed in Hawaii. Once she got mainland again, and then finished her duty as Commander in the Navy, twasn't as easy to get anymore.


----------



## Aeson

I'm putting off work to chat. I hope you all appreciate it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> My aunt used to send that to coffee lovers in the family for the holidays when she was stationed in Hawaii. Once she got mainland again, and then finished her duty with Commander in the Navy, twasn't as easy to get anymore.




The commissary here sells it. I used to have to go downtown to get it until a few months ago.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm putting off work to chat. I hope you all appreciate it.




Well, Im at work chatting. according to the schedule it will be a slow morning.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> New. I found it while filtering the net for the great Fjord/Fnord debate...and then, happy with my find, I forgot to keep looking for what I was looking for.




You're doing better than me, I forgot to start looking.

Though I may need to sig part of Slappy and Skippy at Woodstock.  Always been a favorite of mine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39xNlnmNLf4


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im at work chatting. according to the schedule it will be a slow morning.



I'm at work also. I have time to waste.


----------



## The_Warlock

I tend to be on the 'Net more when I'm working than any other time. And with the exception of categorizing the many and varied responses of Doctors this morning, I've done all my work. Slow is an understatement.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You're doing better than me, I forgot to start looking.
> 
> Though I may need to sig part of Slappy and Skippy at Woodstock.  Always been a favorite of mine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39xNlnmNLf4




I guess I need a sig but I cant think of anything siggable.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The commissary here sells it. I used to have to go downtown to get it until a few months ago.




Her last 3 years she was living off base in San Diego, and I don't recall her having as easy access to the Hawaiin goodies.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I tend to be on the 'Net more when I'm working than any other time. And with the exception of categorizing the many and varied responses of Doctors this morning, I've done all my work. Slow is an understatement.




Same here. I may be absent this weekend though. My friend Erica has a boat from her divorce but no truck to tow it. I, on the other hand have a truck but no boat. Lake Tahoe is calling us. I need to get swimsuit ready before the weekend.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I guess I need a sig but I cant think of anything siggable.




But you already have the perfect axiom as your sig?!? Vive la Sig!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Her last 3 years she was living off base in San Diego, and I don't recall her having as easy access to the Hawaiin goodies.




I went on vacation there last year and picked up tons of crap I didnt need. All I really have to have is the coffee.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But you already have the perfect axiom as your sig?!? Vive la Sig!




You think thats a good sig? I want something better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Same here. I may be absent this weekend though. My friend Erica has a boat from her divorce but no truck to tow it. I, on the other hand have a truck but no boat. Lake Tahoe is calling us. I need to get swimsuit ready before the weekend.




That does indeed seem to be a match. And an opportunity to tease Aeson about pictures...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That does indeed seem to be a match. And an opportunity to tease Aeson about pictures...



Am I the only one that will be teased? I think not. You so want to see them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You think thats a good sig? I want something better.




It's become one of my favorite sayings over the years, so seeing someone with it was a "Yes! I'm going to have fun chatting with that person!" moment.

Great minds, you know...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That does indeed seem to be a match. And an opportunity to tease Aeson about pictures...




Well, weve been talking about it for a few weeks now. I just hate the prep for the first swimsuit day of the season.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that will be teased? I think not. You so want to see them.




Of course I do. But being a tease by nature, I'm somewhat immune to the effects...but the curtain/leg ambush from the other thread...well, you know...I am only a MAN...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that will be teased? I think not. You so want to see them.




I am not intending to tease anyone. That would be cruel.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, weve been talking about it for a few weeks now. I just hate the prep for the first swimsuit day of the season.




Flipping your hair and commanding your throng of worshipful attendants? ;p


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Of course I do. But being a tease by nature, I'm somewhat immune to the effects...but the curtain/leg ambush from the other thread...well, you know...I am only a MAN...




Wow, you were teased by THAT?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, weve been talking about it for a few weeks now. I just hate the prep for the first swimsuit day of the season.



It doesn't matter what you look like as long as you have a good time. We want to read all about it when you get back. With or with out pictures.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am not intending to tease anyone. That would be cruel.




Sometimes, you have to be cruel to be kind...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wow, you were teased by THAT?




More that it was a fabulous teasER...I'm a gamer and artist after all...imagination is a handy thing to have. ;p


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am not intending to tease anyone. That would be cruel.



Some women do it without knowing. Not saying you do. It's all part of the game.


----------



## Heckler

I hereby declare myself the official photographer for this boating excursion.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wow, you were teased by THAT?



We're geeks. We're easy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter what you look like as long as you have a good time. We want to read all about it when you get back. With or with out pictures.




Oh, Ill share but it will likely just involve lying in the sun all day drinking. Maybe a little water skiing. And yes, it matters what I look like in my Bikini. Every day, not so much but once I put on the swimsuit I become very self-concious


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're geeks. We're easy.




I beg to differ, I'm not EASY. [Further commentary censored by the little man in my brain who says, "Bad monkey!"]


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, Ill share but it will likely just involve lying in the sun all day drinking. Maybe a little water skiing.




Simple, short, too the point. But Aeson wants details...like pores on a HD cable broadcast...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, Ill share but it will likely just involve lying in the sun all day drinking. Maybe a little water skiing.



That's not the point. We're a community. An extended family in the hive. We like to share in the good times and bad. Besides you never know. There will be boat loads of hot guys there. You might have a better story to tell than you think.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I hereby declare myself the official photographer for this boating excursion.




Down boy! LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> I hereby declare myself the official photographer for this boating excursion.




Sorry Heckler, I don't think it's an appointed position...I suggest gladiatorial combat! Winner...is probably too tired to actually take pictures...oh well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not the point. We're a community. An extended family in the hive. We like to share in the good times and bad. Besides you never know. There will be boat loads of hot guys there. You might have a better story to tell than you think.




True bit I might have to slap a few of them too.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Simple, short, too the point. But Aeson wants details...like pores on a HD cable broadcast...



I might start taking this stuff personal.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry Heckler, I don't think it's an appointed position...I suggest gladiatorial combat! Winner...is probably too tired to actually take pictures...oh well.



A new battlefield is chosen. Combatants are ready. FIGHT!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True bit I might have to slap a few of them too.



That could be fun to see also. What is your preferred form of slapping? Verbal or physical?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> A new battlefield is chosen. Combatants are ready. FIGHT!




DUN dun dun DUHN dun dun ... MORTAL KOMMMMBAT!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That could be fun to see also. What is your preferred form of slapping? Verbal or physical?




It varies by situation.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might start taking this stuff personal.




Start? I think you started some time ago. LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might start taking this stuff personal.




I'm on your side, man...but not TOO far on your side..


----------



## jonesy

Hmm. A virtual battle of two electronically connected acquaintances over who gets the fantasy of taking pictures of a third virtual acquaintance none of whom have ever seen each other. This Internet thing is sometimes a weird place.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Start? I think you started some time ago. LOL



Pride is often the first casualty.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> Hmm. A virtual battle of two electronically connected acquaintances over who gets the fantasy of taking pictures of a third virtual acquaintance none of whom have ever seen each other. This Internet thing is sometimes a weird place.




You ain't just whistling Dixie, brother. And really, you aren't. I think. Unless you are, in which case, it probably has some subtle undertones so that it isn't just Dixie. And it's three, really...but who's counting...Oh, I am, nevermind.

Wooooooooo! Caffeine!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pride is often the first casualty.




It goeth before a fall...at which point you can walk on it to avoid the pit trap, Balance Check, DC10, please...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You ain't just whistling Dixie, brother. And really, you aren't. I think. Unless you are, in which case, it probably has some subtle undertones so that it isn't just Dixie. And it's three, really...but who's counting...Oh, I am, nevermind.
> 
> Wooooooooo! Caffeine!



*takes the caffeinated beverage from Warlock.* I think that's enough for you.


----------



## Goldmoon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Hmm. A virtual battle of two electronically connected acquaintances over who gets the fantasy of taking pictures of a third virtual acquaintance none of whom have ever seen each other. This Internet thing is sometimes a weird place.




A good point.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *takes the caffeinated beverage from Warlock.* I think that's enough for you.




*takes Warlock's beverage from Aeson* Ill take that. I may need it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> *takes the caffeinated beverage from Warlock.* I think that's enough for you.




Tooooo late! I drank it all a half-hour ago! Boingy! Boingy! Boingy! Hellllooooooo Nurse!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *takes Warlock's beverage from Aeson* Ill take that. I may need it.



No need to take. All you have to do is ask.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tooooo late! I drank it all a half-hour ago! Boingy! Boingy! Boingy! Hellllooooooo Nurse!



Ok, Wacko. You can stop humping Dot's leg now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *takes Warlock's beverage from Aeson* Ill take that. I may need it.




*Desperately wants to use a line from Army of Darkness....restrains self...* Good thing I have all those handcuffs...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> *Desperately wants to use a line from Army of Darkness....restrains self...* Good thing I have all those handcuffs...




Which line? Im not touching your boomstick.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok, Wacko. You can stop humping Dot's leg now.




Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Which line? Im not touching your boomstick.




Whoa! Now now, we don't know each other well enough.

But, if you are going to try passing around my caffeine conveyance, could you...

"Gimme some sugar, baby!"


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Whoa! Now now, we don't know each other well enough.
> 
> But, if you are going to try passing around my caffeine conveyance, could you...
> 
> "Gimme some sugar, baby!"




But Im a primitave screwhead......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But Im a primitave screwhead......




Klaatu, Barada, Niktockuff-heh. There! I said your words!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Klaatu, Barada, Niktockuff-heh. There! I said your words!



Bah weep granna weep ninny ban.


----------



## Heckler

Grrr...OoTS isn't loading...


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Grrr...OoTS isn't loading...




Really? I read it this morning, not an hour ago...must be the mad rush of readers...


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bah weep granna weep ninny ban.




Rama lama lama
Ka-dingety ding da dong
Shoo-bop sha-wadda wadda
yippity yip da boom
Chang chang
Changity chang shoo-bop
Dip da-dip da-dip
shoo-wa sha dooby-doo
boogedyboogedyboogedyboogedy
Shooby do-wop sha bop
Sha na na na na na na na na na
Yippity yip da boom.

We go together...


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Rama lama lama
> Ka-dingety ding da dong
> Shoo-bop sha-wadda wadda
> yippity yip da boom
> Chang chang
> Changity chang shoo-bop
> Dip da-dip da-dip
> shoo-wa sha dooby-doo
> boogedyboogedyboogedyboogedy
> Shooby do-wop sha bop
> Sha na na na na na na na na na
> Yippity yip da boom.
> 
> We go together...




Sad thing is I know that song.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Really? I read it this morning, not an hour ago...must be the mad rush of readers...




Probably.  I'd have read it last night except he was running especially late.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> We go together...




But WHERE do you go together?


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sad thing is I know that song.




Why is that sad?  That's a good show, I did it in college.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sad thing is I know that song.




Sad?! Bah! Embrace the fact that you possess a wide array of esoteric and useless knowledge and trivia! Besides, it just means that when people get all silly, you can sing along.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Probably.  I'd have read it last night except he was running especially late.




Yup, my normal modus operandi, as well. But first thing in the morning is my alternate plan. Luckily, it worked today...


----------



## Aeson

I guess the sad part is. I'm the only one that doesn't know the song.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But WHERE do you go together?




Rydell High.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Rydell High.



 I am no Pink lady


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess the sad part is. I'm the only one that doesn't know the song.




Heathen.  

It's from "Grease."

The stage version, at least.  I don't remember if it made it in the movie.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am no Pink lady




What hue of lady are you, then? (Not Fuschia, please don't say Fuschia...)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What hue of lady are you, then?




Well, pink I guess but thats not what I meant.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am no Pink lady




That's gonna limit your options.  I believe that'll leave you with Patty Simcox or the principle.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, pink I guess but thats not what I meant.




chuckle

I've always considered myself beige, really....

Edit: PS: Ah, the joy of taking things out of context...


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heathen.
> 
> It's from "Grease."
> 
> The stage version, at least.  I don't remember if it made it in the movie.



I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> That's gonna limit your options.  I believe that'll leave you with Patty Simcox or the principle.




I suppose that means I'll not be in the movie.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am no Pink lady



I guess it doesn't really matter as long as you're not a bearded lady.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I'm enlisted but I'm a Watch Supervisor which means the during my shift I run the entire facility.



Ususally the higher up enlisteds do all the work ayways  

My FIL was an enlisted in the AF (as was my favorite grandfather) and when a new officer was put in his shop he would tell them to sit back, not mess with the way he does things, and he'd have him promoted in 6 mos. He never failed to do so.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I suppose that means I'll not be in the movie.




Well, if you want to make a movie... <makes will save>.

Damn that was close.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ususally the higher up enlisteds do all the work ayways
> 
> My FIL was an enlisted in the AF (as was my favorite grandfather) and when a new officer was put in his shop he would tell them to sit back, not mess with the way he does things, and he'd have him promoted in 6 mos. He never failed to do so.




Morning Aurora!
Yep, I usually do all the work around here but thats mainly because I like things done a certain way. (Thats curtain to you Aeson)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess it doesn't really matter as long as you're not a bearded lady.




I work in Northampton, MA, we have 3 or 4 of those. Watch out!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning Aurora!
> Yep, I usually do all the work around here but thats mainly because I like things done a certain way. (Thats curtain to you Aeson)



Boo


----------



## Aurora

All the talk today makes me want to go make myself a cup of coffee (heavy on the cream and sugar) and go buy the Animaniacs DVD's (which I have been meaning to do anyways). 

That or pull out my copies of Evil Dead and Army of Darkness. I can't wait till the Bruce Campbell move comes out. I bet it is gonna be funny.


----------



## Aeson

I got an annoying call just now. The customer was pissy because her package hadn't made it to Canada yet. I think I'm remembering this one now. I think this is the one I sent economy because the guy annoyed me. It should get there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mornin, Aurora...how goes the the cleaning fight?


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning Aurora!
> Yep, I usually do all the work around here but thats mainly because I like things done a certain way. (Thats curtain to you Aeson)



Good morning  Well, morning for you.   Although since I guess I only got up an hour ago it could still be considered morning for me as well. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Hi Aurora. Are your folks still in town? How was the visit?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mornin, Aurora...how goes the the cleaning fight?



I won it. The mess was vanquished. Except for one room in my basement, my house was spic and span. My sisters both have horrible allergies to cats and luckily it was a nice day the day they came over, so I ran my Dyson around the house, opened all the windows, and sprayed that allergen reducer Febreeze. They said they could barely tell I had a cat.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> All the talk today makes me want to go make myself a cup of coffee (heavy on the cream and sugar) and go buy the Animaniacs DVD's (which I have been meaning to do anyways).
> 
> That or pull out my copies of Evil Dead and Army of Darkness. I can't wait till the Bruce Campbell move comes out. I bet it is gonna be funny.




If I wasn't at work, that sounds like a plan I'd follow...but with iced coffee (looks around to avoid the Caffeine Police).


----------



## Heckler

*shakes fist at OoTS*

Load, damn you, Load!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I won it. The mess was vanquished. Except for one room in my basement, my house was spic and span. My sisters both have horrible allergies to cats and luckily it was a nice day the day they came over, so I ran my Dyson around the house, opened all the windows, and sprayed that allergen reducer Febreeze. They said they could barely tell I had a cat.




Good for you! I never seem to have time to wage war on my dirt.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hi Aurora. Are your folks still in town? How was the visit?



My stepmom leaves today, everyone else left on Sunday. The visit went great. Kylee just adores my sister Stacey (she calls her Daisy cause she can't say Stacey). I think it is because at 25 Stace still looks like a big kid.    Poor thing. Kylee had a lot of fun wth the twins though too. We got some great pics where we put Kylee in the recliner and put the baby girls on either side of her.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning  Well, morning for you.   Although since I guess I only got up an hour ago it could still be considered morning for me as well. LOL




Ever since Fru explained his use of Subjective Morning, I simply apply it to all good mornings in the Hive...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good for you! I never seem to have time to wage war on my dirt.



Normally my rule of thumb is that only a certain percentage of my house can be clean at one time. Approx 65% LOL If I clean one room, the mess just manages to accumulate somewhere else. We are a cluttered people. Well, that and having a 2 yr old doesn't help.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> *shakes fist at OoTS*
> 
> Load, damn you, Load!



Are you on dial up Heckler?


----------



## Aurora

Loads for me.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you on dial up Heckler?




Yes...

...dammit.


----------



## Heckler

Oooh, neverminditloadedbrb!


----------



## Goldmoon

Can I ask you a personal question Aurora?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My stepmom leaves today, everyone else left on Sunday. The visit went great. Kylee just adores my sister Stacey (she calls her Daisy cause she can't say Stacey). I think it is because at 25 Stace still looks like a big kid.    Poor thing. Kylee had a lot of fun wth the twins though too. We got some great pics where we put Kylee in the recliner and put the baby girls on either side of her.



That's great. I'm glad you had a good time. It sounds like Kylee had a real big time. Does this mean we will see you more? You've been missed.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can I ask you a personal question Aurora?



Sure.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's great. I'm glad you had a good time. It sounds like Kylee had a real big time. Does this mean we will see you more? You've been missed.



I will be around more, yes. Probably not as much as you would like though


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes...
> 
> ...dammit.



You have more patience than I.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I will be around more, yes. Probably not as much as you would like though



Some is better than none.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Normally my rule of thumb is that only a certain percentage of my house can be clean at one time. Approx 65% LOL If I clean one room, the mess just manages to accumulate somewhere else. We are a cluttered people. Well, that and having a 2 yr old doesn't help.




Sounds about right...

I am not a neatnick, but I tend to keep it clean...unfortunately, a wave of creeping books, card games, and computer accessories constantly annex room after room, until the allied cleaning devices push them back to their respective reservations and UCZs (UnCluttered Zones).


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some is better than none.




QFT.


----------



## Aeson

At least she's talking to me. I thought I pissed her off. I've been very sad.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sure.




Damn, I forgot what is was now.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn, I forgot what is was now.



Are you sure you're not a blonde?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you sure you're not a blonde?



No, that's me


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, that's me



Yes. But you're a smart blonde.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn, I forgot what is was now.



LOL Maybe reading the posts before the post where you asked me will jog your memory.

The worst is when I walk into a room to get something and by the time I get there, I forget why I went in there.  :\  So, then I have to go back to where I was and do whatever I was doing and then I remember.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes. But you're a smart blonde.



Most of the time. Pregnancy is doing a number on my memory though.


----------



## Aeson

Another annoying call. A customer that rents a box is having some gym equipment he bought sent here. He didn't say what it was but I'm sure it's big and heavy. I'm going to have to find a place to put it when it gets here.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Most of the time. Pregnancy is doing a number on my memory though.



At least you have an excuse.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Another annoying call. A customer that rents a box is having some gym equipment he bought sent here. He didn't say what it was but I'm sure it's big and heavy. I'm going to have to find a place to put it when it gets here.



Can you charge him extra? I would remind him that people have keys to your store and you can't be responsible for the equipment after hours if it doesn't fit in his box. Or do you have space in a locked room that the box tenants can't get in to?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Maybe reading the posts before the post where you asked me will jog your memory.
> 
> The worst is when I walk into a room to get something and by the time I get there, I forget why I went in there.  :\  So, then I have to go back to where I was and do whatever I was doing and then I remember.




That was confusing just reading that...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That was confusing just reading that...



I try. 

~ always trying to confound the masses


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:
			
		

> I try.
> 
> ~ always trying to confound the masses



Plus, I haven't had any caffeine this morning.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I try.
> 
> ~ always trying to confound the masses




Excellent...one of my favorite pastimes...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can you charge him extra? I would remind him that people have keys to your store and you can't be responsible for the equipmet after hours if it doesn't fit in his box. Or do you have space in a locked room that the box tenants can't get in to?



I'm not going to charge him extra. He spends a lot of money here.  It will be safe as long as I can get it inside the roll down gate. I'll get the driver to bring it in and put it in the back.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I try.
> 
> ~ always trying to confound the masses



It made sense to me. I understood every word.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going to charge him extra. He spends a lot of money here.  It will be safe as long as I can get it inside the roll down gate. I'll get the driver to bring it in and put it in the back.



Not so bad then. I wouldn't want to upset regular customers either.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not so bad then. I wouldn't want to upset regular customers either.



It's not. the annoying part is he has it sent here and not his house. That is something you'd rather have delivered directly to you. Now he has to come pick it up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not. the annoying part is he has it sent here and not his house. That is something you'd rather have delivered directly to you. Now he has to come pick it up.




Maybe he just doesn't trust his neighbors...you, you he trusts, you're his number one guy, see, see?


----------



## Aurora

It is chilly and rainy here today. I will take it over the humid 82+ degree weather we have been having though. UGH! 

~wants to move back to San Diego. Ohio blows. Sorry Heckler. lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is chilly and rainy here today. I will take it over the humid 82+ degree weather we have been having though. UGH!
> 
> ~wants to move back to San Diego. Ohio blows. Sorry Heckler. lol




From San Diego originally? Or just the place you've liked best in life?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> From San Diego originally? Or just the place you've liked best in life?



Lived there from the time I was 8 till I was 19 when I moved back here. So, I grew up there. My parents and sisters still live there. Technically my brother lives in Hyde Park, NY but that is just while he is in school there, then he wants to go back to San Diego.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is chilly and rainy here today. I will take it over the humid 82+ degree weather we have been having though. UGH!
> 
> ~wants to move back to San Diego. Ohio blows. Sorry Heckler. lol




No apology needed.  Its no big secret that Ohio weather sucks compared to So. Cal.  Just be glad we're down South.  Move up North into the lake effect area and the sucktitude factor increases exponentially.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> The worst is when I walk into a room to get something and by the time I get there, I forget why I went in there.  :\  So, then I have to go back to where I was and do whatever I was doing and then I remember.




Actually, the worst is going to the bathroom and then forgetting why you went in there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> No apology needed.  Its no big secret that Ohio weather sucks compared to So. Cal.  Just be glad we're down South.  Move up North into the lake effect area and the sucktitude factor increases exponentially.




Ah, Lake Effect, my friends in Rochester, NY deal with that wonderful weather modifier...it's always fun driving there when we get together in winter.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> No apology needed.  Its no big secret that Ohio weather sucks compared to So. Cal.  Just be glad we're down South.  Move up North into the lake effect area and the sucktitude factor increases exponentially.



Very very true.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Lived there from the time I was 8 till I was 19 when I moved back here. So, I grew up there. My parents and sisters still live there. Technically my brother lives in Hyde Park, NY but that is just while he is in school there, then he wants to go back to San Diego.




All I know about San Diego is:
1) If it weren't for redirected water, some people say it would just blow away. 
2) My mother lived out there for a year, helping her sister get through a messy break-up, and loved the weather. Her knees didn't ache, and she never got sick. So, there's got to be something good going on out there.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Maybe he just doesn't trust his neighbors...you, you he trusts, you're his number one guy, see, see?



That's it. He trusts me.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> All I know about San Diego is:
> 1) If it weren't for redirected water, some people say it would just blow away.
> 2) My mother lived out there for a year, helping her sister get through a messy break-up, and loved the weather. Her knees didn't ache, and she never got sick. So, there's got to be something good going on out there.



San Diego gets most of its water from the Colorado river. They are often in a drought though. It is pretty much a desert with grass on it. But the weather is beautiful. It is great for people with arthritis and, yes, I get sick much more often here than I ever did there. That, and my allergies went away when we moved there. Now that I am back in Ohio, they have come back again.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's it. He trusts me.




Now, after the successful transfer of the gym equipment, you'll be receiving a roughly Jimmy Hoffa sized package. Just put it in the back. The boys'll be down in no time to pick it up...


----------



## Heckler

Aw, geez, look at the time.

And me with errands to run, lunch to eat, ...

See you peoples later.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aw, geez, look at the time.
> 
> And me with errands to run, lunch to eat, ...
> 
> See you peoples later.



Later Heckler. A sandwich from Johnny Rockets would be good......


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> San Diego gets most of its water from the Colorado river. They are often in a drought though. It is pretty much a desert with grass on it. But the weather is beautiful. It is great for people with arthritis and, yes, I get sick much more often here than I ever did there. That, and my allergies went away when we moved there. Now that I am back in Ohio, they have come back again.  :\




Same thing with my mother, she doesn't have many allergies, but what she does have came back. I'm sure that if she could find a way to live there and make a living, she'd move in a heartbeat. But she was not particularly fond of the cost of living, specifically with regards to housing.


----------



## Aeson

looks like we lost Goldmoon.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, after the successful transfer of the gym equipment, you'll be receiving a roughly Jimmy Hoffa sized package. Just put it in the back. The boys'll be down in no time to pick it up...



Not a problem. I have just the spot. Remember unmarked bills.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Same thing with my mother, she doesn't have many allergies, but what she does have came back. I'm sure that if she could find a way to live there and make a living, she'd move in a heartbeat. But she was not particularly fond of the cost of living, specifically with regards to housing.



Heh. That's the reason we haven't moved there. Although prices have come down a bit. By about 15%, but when you are talking about my house here that I bought for 185K would cost me approx a million in the same kind of neighborhood there (and that's with having a yard that is 1/8 of the size that I have here), that is a big difference.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> looks like we lost Goldmoon.




Still says she's online on my page reload. Probably just some airborne idiots in need of her firm (yet benevolent) "boot to the head" abilities.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is chilly and rainy here today. I will take it over the humid 82+ degree weather we have been having though. UGH!
> 
> ~wants to move back to San Diego. Ohio blows. Sorry Heckler. lol




Break out your swimsuit and come to the lake with Erica and I this weekend.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> looks like we lost Goldmoon.




Nope, we just had an incident on the airfield which required my attention. Its all resolved now though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. That's the reason we haven't moved there. Although prices have come down a bit. By about 15%, but when you are talking about my house here that I bought for 185K would cost me approx a million in the same kind of neighborhood there (and that's with having a yard that is 1/8 of the size that I have here), that is a big difference.




Ayup. There was a wonderful NPR piece about how people living on the Coasts make an average of 15% more income than folks living in the middle, but housing costs on the coasts are roughly 400% to 600% higher than in the middle.

Nope, there is no socioeconomic divide, nope, no sireebob!

And that concludes the closest I'll come to politics here.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Still says she's online on my page reload. Probably just some airborne idiots in need of her firm (yet benevolent) "boot to the head" abilities.




I love that bit!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, we just had an incident on the airfield which required my attention. Its all resolved now though.




See, I told you. You worry too much, Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love that bit!




"We have learned that no one of us can defeat you, Master. GET HIM GUYS! +Boot to the Head+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+"

I aim to please!


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Break out your swimsuit and come to the lake with Erica and I this weekend.



Mmmm that would be fun. It would be more fun if I could partake in the alcoholic beverages though.  :\ No drinks for me right now. You'd both get a better tan though cause the sun would reflect off of me. LOL 

Plus, instead of having to call Travis credit union this week, I could just go there. LOL


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm that would be fun. It would be more fun if I could partake in the alcoholic beverages though.  :\ No drinks for me right now. You'd both get a better tan though cause the sun would reflect off of me. LOL
> 
> Plus, instead of having to call Travis credit union this week, I could just go there. LOL




Well, youre invited. More alcohol for me then. If the sun reflects of you then it sounds like you need to come with us. Think of the fun/trouble we could have/get into.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, I told you. You worry too much, Aeson.



She has that effect on me.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "We have learned that no one of us can defeat you, Master. GET HIM GUYS! +Boot to the Head+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+ +BttH+"
> 
> I aim to please!




Yet the master still wins. I laugh every time I hear that bit.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She has that effect on me.




Awwww thats sweet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yet the master still wins. I laugh every time I hear that bit.




Well, he IS the Master, after all. I don't know if he could catch a bullet with his teeth, like Bruce Leeroy, but when it comes to boot to the head, you gotta give him his due.

chuckle


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, we just had an incident on the airfield which required my attention. Its all resolved now though.



Heckler just wanted to get closer to you. I hope the MPs didn't rough him up too much.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww thats sweet.



Oh crap. The kiss of death. Next comes the "like a brother" line.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, he IS the Master, after all. I don't know if he could catch a bullet with his teeth, like Bruce Leeroy, but when it comes to boot to the head, you gotta give him his due.
> 
> chuckle




I have just sigged your typed sound effects. That has to be a first in ENworld history!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh crap. The kiss of death. Next comes the "like a brother" line.




I dont have a brother.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have just sigged your typed sound effects. That has to be a first in ENworld history!




W00T!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont have a brother.




Sister, perhaps? Not that I'm implying that Aeson is like a sister to you...that would be confusing, but about on par for some of my locals...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sister, perhaps? Not that I'm implying that Aeson is like a sister to you...that would be confusing, but about on par for some of my locals...



I ain't interested in being her brother or sister. Besides it sounds like I might be the runt of the litter.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I ain't interested in being her brother or sister. Besides it sounds like I might be the runt of the litter.




I have a sister but she is much shorter than me.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I ain't interested in being her brother or sister. Besides it sounds like I might be the runt of the litter.



It amazes me how heights can vary among siblings. Dshai is definitely the odd man out in his family as his mom was 5'2 and his dad is maybe 5'9. Dshai is 6'2, His brother is 5'10 and his sister is 5'1. Kylee is prolly gonna be as tall as me when she is 8.  :\ She seems to be taking after her dad in that respect. If she ends up with his height and my families' looks, it could be a dangerous combination for her father and I. LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have a sister but she is much shorter than me.




Ah, but is she as practiced a sword wielder as you?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have a sister but she is much shorter than me.



Is she single? Is she hot?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, but is she as practiced a sword wielder as you?




No but she is an Army MP so she can probably fight as well as if not better than me.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have a sister but she is much shorter than me.



That must be wierd. Is she a younger sister? Did she figuratively as well as literally live in your shadow?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is she single? Is she hot?




Shes married.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It amazes me how heights can vary among siblings. Dshai is definitely the odd man out in his family as his mom was 5'2 and his dad is maybe 5'9. Dshai is 6'2, His brother is 5'10 and his sister is 5'1. Kylee is prolly gonna be as tall as me when she is 8.  :\ She seems to be taking after her dad in that respect. If she ends up with his height and my families' looks, it could be a dangerous combination for her father and I. LOL




Being an only child, I never experienced sibling height rivalry. On the other hand...my father is 5'9", my mother 5'6", all but one of my grandparents were 5'6" or under (Grandmothers were 5' even), and somehow I popped up at 6'1". Now, my second cousins though, they are giants, minimum 6'4", and the lucky buggers found wives of the same heights, and in one case taller than him.

Just the slightest bit jealous...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That must be wierd. Is she a younger sister? Did she figuratively as well as literally live in your shadow?



Leave the jokes to the professionals.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That must be wierd. Is she a younger sister? Did she figuratively as well as literally live in your shadow?




Shes 4 years younger and shes only 5'5". It wasnt really weird, she was normal size and I was Gigantor. No one ever picked on her though, I saw to that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shes married.



Darn. Ok back to you.


----------



## Aurora

My little sister lived in my shadow after I graduated HS. People in her own class referred to her as "Jennie's little sister". It finally stopped a couple years after I graduated. She said she even got it from the teachers because they were always asking how I was doing. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Leave the jokes to the professionals.



But Heckler left.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My little sister lived in my shadow after I graduated HS. People in her own class referred to her as "Jennie's little sister". It finally stopped a couple years after I graduated. She said she even got it from the teachers because they were always asking how I was doing. LOL




My sister was tagged with "Azelma" by the Drama crowd and it stuck through most of her High school years. She blamed me for it.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shes 4 years younger and shes only 5'5". It wasnt really weird, she was normal size and I was Gigantor. No one ever picked on her though, I saw to that.



That was nice of you. Of course, height isn't a requirement for being able to do that.   But I am sure it certainly helps to be a giantess with the intimidate factor. I would think that should somehow figure in to that skill check


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> But Heckler left.....




Oooooo zing!

So gonna get some sun with us whitey!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shes 4 years younger and shes only 5'5". It wasnt really weird, she was normal size and I was Gigantor. No one ever picked on her though, I saw to that.




You were a flying robot?!?! Damn, you get sexier by the minute!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That was nice of you. Of course, height isn't a requiement for being able to do that.   But I am sure it certainly helps to be a giantess with the intimidate factor. I would think that should somehow figure in to that skill check




Regarledss of my height she was my little sister and I looked out for her. If anyone was going to kick her ass it was going to be me. Yes, it did help though that I was taller than even most boys in  high school.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oooooo zing!
> 
> So gonna get some sun with us whitey!



If I had the money for the flight I would be there! Alas, I do not. That and I think my husband would be upset if I said "ummm....dear.....I am leaving for the weekend and flying to Northern CA!...bye!" LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> But Heckler left.....



I didn't say who the professional was.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You were a flying robot?!?! Damn, you get sexier by the minute!




Bigger than big, stronger than strong. Albe to fight for right ....aginst wrong.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> But Heckler left.....




"Oooh, Diss! It was a pretty good diss. It was an good diss. It was an OK diss. Eh..."

Brought to you by the goofy folks at Dr. McNinja...(don't blame me if you get hooked)


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I had the money for the flight I would be there! Alas, I do not. That and I think my husband would be upset if I said "ummm....dear.....I am leaving for the weekend and flying to Northern CA!...bye!" LOL




Promise him pictures and I promise he will think them worth it when you get back!


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Regarledss of my height she was my little sister and I looked out for her. If anyone was going to kick her ass it was going to be me. Yes, it did help though that I was taller than even most boys in  high school.



I can understand that. I used to keep a watchful eye on my little brother. I couldn't stand when people made fun of him because he was deaf. I guess I have quite the evil stare, that was usually all it took......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I had the money for the flight I would be there! Alas, I do not. That and I think my husband would be upset if I said "ummm....dear.....I am leaving for the weekend and flying to Northern CA!...bye!" LOL



Cheaper to fly to Atlanta. You can have just as much fun.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Promise him pictures and I promise he will think them worth it when you get back!



He *does* have a thing for tall redheads. Which is why he married a short blonde. :| LOL


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "Oooh, Diss! It was a pretty good diss. It was an good diss. It was an OK diss. Eh..."
> 
> Brought to you by the goofy folks at Dr. McNinja...(don't blame me if you get hooked)



You know. There was a time she thought I was pretty damn funny.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bigger than big, stronger than strong. Albe to fight for right ....aginst wrong.




She's so dreamy....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cheaper to fly to Atlanta. You can have just as much fun.



I think he would be even more skeptical of that.    Plus, he would say that I just saw my uncle who lives there (he drove up for Mothers Day weekend).


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He *does* have a thing for tall redheads. Which is why he married a short blonde. :| LOL




See, all you need is a few snapshots of us having fun and youre good. Then again, he may have you come back once a month which is OK by me.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know. There was a time she thought I was pretty damn funny.



I still do. Warlock and Heckler have been more on the ball though lately.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think he would be even more skeptical of that.    Plus, he would say that I just saw my uncle who lives there (he drove up for Mothers Day weekend).



Dang him and his skeptical mind. I guess I need to cancel the candle lite dinner and the tickets to the play.  Dshai is starting to be a real thorn in my side.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know. There was a time she thought I was pretty damn funny.




Soooorrrrrry. Brak go back to cave now.



Meanie...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I still do. Warlock and Heckler have been more on the ball though lately.



I've been distracted and stressed a lot lately. teh funney doesn't come when you're not in a happy place.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang him and his skeptical mind. I guess I need to cancel the candle lite dinner and the tickets to the play.  Dshai is starting to be a real thorn in my side.




She can see a show with me, Im near San Francisco.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been distracted and stressed a lot lately. teh funney doesn't come when you're not in a happy place.




Do you need help finding a happy place?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See, all you need is a few snapshots of us having fun and youre good. Then again, he may have you come back once a month which is OK by me.




And Aeson and I will pay good money for copies, Aurora. I still need pictures to finish my drawing from the other thread... (smiles innocently)


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Soooorrrrrry. Brak go back to cave now.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanie...



Reference does not compute. The only 2 Brak's I know of are the ones from Spaceghost "Somebody left the cake out in the rain. OH NO! I was gonna eat that cake, but now it's all wet, and I don't want any!" And the Brak from the movie "This Island Earth" that MST3K makes fun of. God, I love that movie.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do you need help finding a happy place?




Well, I'm always in a happy place...so, go get 'im!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I'm always in a happy place...so, go get 'im!




Something tells me it wont be hard.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do you need help finding a happy place?



What are you offering?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And Aeson and I will pay good money for copies, Aurora. I still need pictures to finish my drawing from the other thread... (smiles innocently)



This is worth repeating.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are you offering?




Um...........


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is worth repeating.




She has to promise to pose with me first.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Something tells me it wont be hard.



Heh. Oh wait you weren't talking about that.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Reference does not compute. The only 2 Brak's I know of are the ones from Spaceghost "Somebody left the cake out in the rain. OH NO! I was gonna eat that cake, but now it's all wet, and I don't want any!" And the Brak from the movie "This Island Earth" that MST3K makes fun of. God, I love that movie.




Generic reference to nearderthalic stupid barbarians/creatures among gamers I know - from the old internet list, 101 Famous Last words, "Brak? Brak?! That's a stupid name for a barbarian."

Here's your new data chip for rare or esoteric references...(click)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Something tells me it wont be hard.




Hah! I bet your wrong...


Darnit! Aurora beat me to the double entendre! Curses! Foiled again! (twists moustache)


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She has to promise to pose with me first.



I thought I could be the one behind the camera. I do own a really nice camera. Plus, no one wants to see pics of my very pregnant self. Very few men find pregnant women a turn-on, and the ones that do are normally the ones who impregnated said women. LOL


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Oh wait you weren't talking about that.....




I knew that was coming.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hah! I bet your wrong...
> 
> 
> Darnit! Aurora beat me to the double entendre! Curses! Foiled again! (twists moustache)



Tee-hee!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I thought I could be the one behind the camera. I do own a really nice camera. Plus, no one wants to see pics of my very pregnant self. Very few men find pregnant women a turn-on, and the ones that do are normally the ones who impregnated said women. LOL




But the pics are for the man who impregnated you as payment for letting you come down here. I assure you I wont mind that youre pregnant either. I dont think I have a suit that will fit you though so you better bring one.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I knew that was coming.




That?

You mean...(quitting while I'm ahead...HAH!)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I thought I could be the one behind the camera. I do own a really nice camera. Plus, no one wants to see pics of my very pregnant self. Very few men find pregnant women a turn-on, and the ones that do are normally the ones who impregnated said women. LOL




Pshaw! There's something fairly elemental about a woman who is literally full of life...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That?
> 
> You mean...(quitting while I'm ahead...HAH!)




Who said you were ahead?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who said you were ahead?




Maybe I'm just A Head....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who said you were ahead?




Well, if I'm behind, can I walk your donkey?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just A Head....



Like in Futurama?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Like in Futurama?




"I'm Richard Nixon's Head! Let the robot apocalypse begin! I'm not a liar!"


----------



## Aeson

It's just not fair.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, if I'm behind, can I walk your donkey?




Sure, heres the leash.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's just not fair.




Whats not fair? A Carnival is not a fair.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who said you were ahead?



There is no clear cut leader at this time, race fans.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sure, heres the leash.




Oh, she likes leashes...I'm in love...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats not fair? A Carnival is not a fair.



I'm not allowed to say anymore than that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed to say anymore than that.




Why not? What arent you allowed to say?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "I'm Richard Nixon's Head! Let the robot apocalypse begin! I'm not a liar!"



LOL

"Good evening, ignorant pigs. Put down your crack pipes and your beer bongs and pay attention, as I sign a historic peace accord with ambassador Kong of planet Nintendo 64."


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, she likes leashes...I'm in love...




Only for my donkey.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Only for my donkey.



There could be a warlock sized one. Make sure you feed and walk your warlock at least once a day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is no clear cut leader at this time, race fans.




I'm in a race? Where? How? With whom? 

I just like monkeying around in the pit stop...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> There could be a warlock sized one. Make sure you feed and walk your warlock at least once a day.




Alas, I don't sit up and bark...and I certainly don't play dead...

But walking the donkey seems to be working...


----------



## Aurora

My daughter just got in trouble for banging a cup on the table. I told her to stop, she looked at me, smiled, ad did it again. I told her that was bad and she better stop. She looked at the cup crossly, smacked it and threw it down telling it that it was bad.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas, I don't sit up and bark...and I certainly don't play dead...
> 
> But walking the donkey seems to be working...




He likes to go around the block a few times.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter just got in trouble for banging a cup on the table. I told her to stop, she looked at me, smiled, ad did it again. I told her that was bad and she better stop. She looked at the cup crossly, smacked it and threw it down telling it that it was bad.




LOL, Bad cup, bad cup!


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He likes to go around the block a few times.



Be sure to bring a baggy to pick up his poop. *chuckles*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Be sure to bring a baggy to pick up his poop. *chuckles*




Tsk tsk...bad poo joke! Bad poo joke!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Be sure to bring a baggy to pick up his poop. *chuckles*




That better be a big baggie.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Be sure to bring a baggy to pick up his poop. *chuckles*



It's a donkey. I think it will need more than a baggy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He likes to go around the block a few times.




Are you suggesting that your donkey likes to go "cruisin'"?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> There could be a warlock sized one. Make sure you feed and walk your warlock at least once a day.



I'd say something, but it would say WAY too much about me and would definitely cross the grandma line. Plus, I might scare away our youngins' like Galeros.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd say something, but it would say WAY too much about me and would definitely cross the grandma line. Plus, I might scare away our youngins' like Galeros.




Wait, now Im curious damnit.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That better be a big baggie.




It's thoughts like this that make you wish for D&D magic...because this really calls for a pooper scooper of holding...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait, now Im curious damnit.....




Me too!!!


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a donkey. I think it will need more than a baggy.






			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That better be a big baggie.




It's a sign. We're meant to be. We think alike.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd say something, but it would say WAY too much about me and would definitely cross the grandma line. Plus, I might scare away our youngins' like Galeros.




Galeros be darned! Like you could tell if he was scared anyway, it'd just look like "Narfle twigs Bunny helicopters"....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a sign.




Of the Apocalypse...

Tomorrow, 11:15, after tea...BOOM...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Galeros be darned! Like you could tell if he was scared anyway, it'd just look like "Narfle twigs Bunny helicopters"....




So true, so true.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Of the Apocalypse...
> 
> Tomorrow, 11:15, after tea...BOOM...




~likes tea as well as leashes


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~likes tea as well as leashes




Wait did you just say..... Ok, we have to talk.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~likes tea as well as leashes




I'd say "Mrow!", but you are married. So, instead, I'll say, "Lucky Dshai!", and move on with life...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait did you just say..... Ok, we have to talk.



LOL

I am only slightly kinky.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait did you just say..... Ok, we have to talk.




Yes, yes she did!

Aurora, what's your favorite improvised Fortune Cookie ending:

"...in bed."
"...with a chainsaw."
"...with whips and chains."


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I am only slightly kinky.




Yes, but to quote Aeson out of context: "Some is better than none."


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'd say "Mrow!", but you are married. So, instead, I'll say, "Lucky Dshai!", and move on with life...



Heh. I swear I scared him a bit at first.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes, yes she did!
> 
> Aurora, what's your favorite improvised Fortune Cookie ending:
> 
> "...in bed."
> "...with a chainsaw."
> "...with whips and chains."




D) None of the above. 

I prefer "between the sheets" Slightly dirtier sounding than "in bed", but I have never before considered "with whips and chains"....."with whips and *pink* fur-lined handcuffs" might be better.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> D) None of the above.
> 
> I prefer "between the sheets" Slightly dirtier sounding than "in bed", but I have never before considered "with whips and chains"....."with whips and *pink* fur-lined handcuffs" might be better.



I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> D) None of the above.
> 
> I prefer "between the sheets" Slightly dirtier sounding than "in bed", but I have never before considered "with whips and chains"....."with whips and *pink* fur-lined handcuffs" might be better.




Ah, see, these questions are diagnostic. We are developing a profile just to see if you'll fit in with our nefarious organization. 

And, pink fur, gives everything that playful feel! We commend you!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll be in my bunk.




Um, actually......me too.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, see, these questions are diagnostic. We are developing a profile just to see if you'll fit in with our nefarious organization.
> 
> And, pink fur, gives everything that playful feel! We commend you!




Wow, theres a really funny story there actually.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, actually......me too.



You'll be in *my* bunk?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, see, these questions are diagnostic. We are developing a profile just to see if you'll fit in with our nefarious organization.
> 
> And, pink fur, gives everything that playful feel! We commend you!



I'm always trying to think out of the box


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, actually......me too.




Really? In Aeson's bunk? Yay! Aeson! Rat-a-tata Rat-a-tata sis boom bah!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll be in *my* bunk?




no, mine...lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm always trying to think out of the box




Sometimes its fun for you to be in the box, I promise.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wow, theres a really funny story there actually.



Or just a warped mind.   Those are the best-est!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm always trying to think out of the box




And that's exactly what we are looking for at CSfaBT! Just a little past the boundaries, but TASTEFULLY!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> no, mine...lol



Dammit. So close. Can I be in yours?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Or just a warped mind.   Those are the best-est!



 I meant I have a really funny pink fur story but Im not sure if I can tell it here or not.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes its fun for you to be in the box, I promise.




Reeeeeeallly? You don't say? Do tell!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I meant I have a really funny pink fur story but Im not sure if I can tell it here or not.




Probably not. (Shakes fist at sky!!) But there's always PM!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And that's exactly what we are looking for at CSfaBT! Just a little past the boundaries, but TASTEFULLY!



*poses both provacitively and regally*

and with a smile of course


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I meant I have a really funny pink fur story but Im not sure if I can tell it here or not.



Yes you can.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *poses both provacitively and regally*
> 
> and with a smile of course




Oooh, now I have a provocative pose from both you AND Goldmoon. It's my lucky day to be trained artist...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I meant I have a really funny pink fur story but Im not sure if I can tell it here or not.



*reconsiders trip to Northern CA*

I'm sure I could find the money if I looked hard enough. Perhaps hivers would chip in for pics. LOL


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh, now I have a provocative pose from both you AND Goldmoon. It's my lucky day to be trained artist...



Yes, but I am sure hers will turn out better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *reconsiders trip to Northern CA*
> 
> I'm sure I could find the money if I looked hard enough. Perhaps hivers would chip in for pics. LOL




Already said we would, actually...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but I am sure hers will turn out better.




Oh you think so...I could just combine them with some pink handcuffs...

Artistic license, you know...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Artistic license, you know...



Of course....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course....




On that note, I am getting out of work early...so, take care hivers! Aeson, don't worry, you'll get back in the funny saddle, I have faith in you. 

Ladies! (bows and kisses hands) Keep up the good work! (Which seems in involve the majority of the male hive population)

Take care all!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *reconsiders trip to Northern CA*
> 
> I'm sure I could find the money if I looked hard enough. Perhaps hivers would chip in for pics. LOL



Pics and the plane ticket. What ever you want.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> On that note, I am getting out of work early...so, take care hivers! Aeson, don't worry, you'll get back in the funny saddle, I have faith in you.
> 
> Ladies! (bows and kisses hands) Keep up the good work! (Which seems in involve the majority of the male hive population)
> 
> Take care all!



Bye Warlock. 

I too must say adieu. As I have work to do. Bye everyone!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> *reconsiders trip to Northern CA*
> 
> I'm sure I could find the money if I looked hard enough. Perhaps hivers would chip in for pics. LOL




You better reconsider, I promise to show you a great time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Bye Warlock.
> 
> I too must say adieu. As I have work to do. Bye everyone!




Bye, talk to you later.


----------



## Aeson

They're all mine. ALL MINE!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes you can.




Lets just say a guy I was dating several years ago was a big fan of Gwen Stefani (when she had pink hair). He commented that I would look sexy with pink hair. I couldnt dye the hair on my head because of the military so......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Bye Warlock.
> 
> I too must say adieu. As I have work to do. Bye everyone!



Bye, sweets.

I guess this leaves me and Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bye, sweets.
> 
> I guess this leaves me and Goldmoon.




Man this place clears out fast.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Lets just say a guy I was dating several years ago was a big fan of Gwen Stefani (when she had pink hair). He commented that I would look sexy with pink hair. I couldnt dye the hair on my head because of the military so......



 I'm in love. 










I'll be in my bunk again.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man this place clears out fast.



Yes it does. Sometimes when one leaves others follow.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in my bunk again.




Youre going to wear yourself out.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon have you been back to CM since you joined? I sent you a PM to say hi and welcome.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre going to wear yourself out.



I have stamina. I don't tire that easy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon have you been back to CM since you joined? I sent you a PM to say hi and welcome.




Not really.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not really.



Ok. No big deal.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. No big deal.




Im just not sure CM is for me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im just not sure CM is for me.



It's not for everyone. Heck I've spent most of my day here with you instead of over there. I've seen a difference in myself since I started posting there. It can change a person. It's up to that person on how it effects them.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not for everyone. Heck I've spent most of my day here with you instead of over there. I've seen a difference in myself since I started posting there. It can change a person. It's up to that person on how it effects them.



I don't think it has a positive effect on anyone. LOL 

Just stopping in to say hi, I am gonna go take a nap.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't think it has a positive effect on anyone. LOL
> 
> Just stopping in to say hi, I am gonna go take a nap.



Can I come nap with you? I'll be big spoon.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can I come nap with you? I'll be big spoon.



That's *my* line. Used to be anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't think it has a positive effect on anyone. LOL
> 
> Just stopping in to say hi, I am gonna go take a nap.



A run by hello. Hello and good bye. Enjoy the nap.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's *my* line. Used to be anyway.




I was just borrowing it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. Has drama reared its ugly head while I was away?
> 
> Peanut Brittle is good.




Seems like it has, eh?

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Coffee?
> 
> *bleh*
> 
> Can't stand the stuff.  Even the smell bugs me.




Blasphemer!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I always have a cup or two of coffee at work after my morning run. I cant seem to get out of bitch mode without it.




Me too ... heck I can't even get INTO any mode (let alone out - except maybe zombification) before the coffee.  :\ 

But I don't go running in the morning. Nonsense. I get up around 3:30 am. Everything is dark anyway.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Hands Aeson a cup of coffee* Its the good stuff too, kona coffee.




Hmm ... not much of a kona fan. Much prefer dark french type roast or greek style coffee.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was just borrowing it.



I feel better now.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sometimes, you have to be *cruel to be kind*...




Never really liked the song to be honest.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got an annoying call just now. The customer was pissy because her package hadn't made it to Canada yet. I think I'm remembering this one now. I think this is the one I sent economy because the guy annoyed me. It should get there in a couple of weeks.




Yeah ... the speed to Canada is NON existent. As if they are deliberately slowing down the packages.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What hue of *fungus* are you, then? (Not Fuschia, please don't say Fuschia...)




FIFY

Personally, I am a lovely dark violet mushroom.   

Yourself?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> *shakes fist at OoTS*
> 
> Load, damn you, Load!




ROFLMAO!    

Been there ... done that!

I commiserate with you totally Hecker....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> We got some great pics where we put Kylee in the recliner and put the baby girls on either side of her.




Btw ... I dug up a few pics of me finally. Perhaps I will post them today, hey what?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn, I forgot what is was now.




  

Boy ... hate when that happens.

Reminds me of the time I stapled baloney to my face....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That was confusing just reading that...




Hmm ... made sense to me.  :\ 

I wonder if that is a good sign....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, Lake Effect, my friends in Rochester, NY deal with that wonderful weather modifier...it's always fun driving there when we get together in winter.




Ah ha! Personally I LOVE Lake Effect!   

Sometimes I wonder if I am one of the few, though.

I like rainy, foggy, snowy, cold, wet days. I love the smell of the damp earth, rotting leaves, a water-drenched pine forest....

*sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Later Heckler. A sandwich from Johnny Rockets would be good......




No more Cinci chili though.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Still says she's online on my page reload. Probably just some airborne idiots in need of her firm (yet benevolent) "boot to the head" abilities.




Holy Smokes Warlock!   

You know the "Boot to the head" comedy skit?! With the lawyer having a Tasmanian devil put in his trousers and all!

Wow. Amazing.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter just got in trouble for banging a cup on the table. I told her to stop, she looked at me, smiled, ad did it again. I told her that was bad and she better stop. She looked at the cup crossly, smacked it and threw it down telling it that it was bad.




Aren't kids strange sometimes?


----------



## Mycanid

Whew! FINALLY caught up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha! Personally I LOVE Lake Effect!
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I am one of the few, though.
> 
> I like rainy, foggy, snowy, cold, wet days. I love the smell of the damp earth, rotting leaves, a water-drenched pine forest....
> 
> *sigh*




Sorry man, allergic to pine trees AND mold and mildew.

On the other hand, I agree...I love rainy days. Especially thunderstorms. I find them both relaxing and invigorating at the same time.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry man, allergic to pine trees AND mold and mildew.
> 
> On the other hand, I agree...I love rainy days. Especially thunderstorms. I find them both relaxing and invigorating at the same time.




I know this sounds corny but I love to walk in the rain on warm days....


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... here is a baby pic.

It's called "A Little Biped with a Bowler Hat".

Long story.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Holy Smokes Warlock!
> 
> You know the "Boot to the head" comedy skit?! With the lawyer having a Tasmanian devil put in his trousers and all!
> 
> Wow. Amazing.




Well, that's the second one I was introduced to, the first I encountered was the martial arts skit, with the teachings of Master Key Low Knee...but yes, I have heard the will reading, and laughed deeply...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry man, allergic to pine trees AND mold and mildew.
> 
> On the other hand, I agree...I love rainy days. Especially thunderstorms. I find them both relaxing and invigorating at the same time.




Bummer. 

I also love thunderstorms. For the same combination of reasons. But especially as some of the best mushroom hunting can take place afterwards!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know this sounds corny but I love to walk in the rain on warm days....




That's not corny, that's about the only time I LIKE to take a walk alone. As I prefer the company of others on a walk.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know this sounds corny but I love to walk in the rain on warm days....




Huh? Why is that corny?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Here is a picture of me and my brothers. I am 11 in this pic. 

Oh yes ... I am the one sitting down, on the far left, with the hat.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's not corny, that's about the only time I LIKE to take a walk alone. As I prefer the company of others on a walk.



Now, that's corny.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of me and my brothers. I am 11 in this pic.



Dang, Myc. You're older than I thought. I'm amazed the picture has help up all these years. Did Kodak take the picture himself?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now, that's corny.




Walking? Liking to walk in the rain? Or the company of others?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang, Myc. You're older than I thought. I'm amazed the picture has help up all these years. Did Kodak take the picture himself?




While I hate to agree, there is a rather Dageurrotype nature to that picture...I sense...yes...Period Piece Photography at a faire or carnival!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Walking? Liking to walk in the rain? Or the company of others?



I was reading it as a corny pickup line.


----------



## Mycanid

Here is a pic of me when I was 22 or so. I am at my grandma's bedside in the hospital. She died shortly afterwards.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was reading it as a corny pickup line.




OH. No, I actually do prefer to walk when it is damp or lightly raining. I prefer the atmosphere, and it keeps the allergens down. I rarely enjoy walking by myself, as I usually have other time commitments, but walking as a method of giving one's undivided attention to a friend or loved one in a conversation makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heckler just wanted to get closer to you. I hope the MPs didn't rough him up too much.





Hmmm...my ears be burnin'...


----------



## Mycanid

Here is a pic of me and my aunt at my grandma's funeral in NJ.

Btw warlock ... the daguerreotype photo was taken at the top of the empire state building.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Leave the jokes to the professionals.






			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> But Heckler left.....




Ha!  Take It!

Actually, if I'm a pro I gotta say the pay sucks...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> OH. No, I actually do prefer to walk when it is damp or lightly raining. I prefer the atmosphere, and it keeps the allergens down. I rarely enjoy walking by myself, as I usually have other time commitments, but walking as a method of giving one's undivided attention to a friend or loved one in a conversation makes it all worthwhile.



I feel the same way. I don't care much for walking in the rain. Maybe I haven't found the right Amazon to make it interesting.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know. There was a time she thought I was pretty damn funny.






			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I still do. Warlock and  Heckler have been more on the ball though lately.




Ha-Ha!  Take it again!


----------



## Mycanid

Here is me as a live-in volunteer at a shelter for homeless families in 1993.

I pretty much look the same now except hairier - that was about 14 years ago or so.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ha!  Take It!
> 
> Actually, if I'm a pro I gotta say the pay sucks...



Why is everyone assuming I meant me when I made that statement. I know you're a lot funnier than I am. Geez.


----------



## Aeson

You're a good looking guy, Myc. Why you hide behind mushroom?


----------



## Mycanid

So ... I think 5 pics is enough to answer the pic requests.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw warlock ... the daguerreotype photo was taken at the top of the empire state building.




Ah ha! The closest I've generally seen a period piece photo opportunity around here is at the various state faires (like the Big E), and renaissance faires. But I can definitely see the draw at having such available at such a landmark.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a good looking guy, Myc. Why you hide behind mushroom?




Whaddaya mean "hide behind the mushroom"?!   

Still ... it is kind of you to say so.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why is everyone assuming I meant me when I made that statement.




Because that's what makes it funny.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah ha! The closest I've generally seen a period piece photo opportunity around here is at the various state faires (like the Big E), and renaissance faires. But I can definitely see the draw at having such available at such a landmark.




The artist took a pic of my mom too. She looks real classy....

I have a Ren Faire type pic of me around here somewhere too, I think.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a good looking guy, Myc. Why you hide behind mushroom?




Yeah, you keep saying people get weirded out when they meet you. I don't see tentacles, pointy ears, or the Innsmouth look...


----------



## Aeson

I'm taking off. I've had enough for awhile. Later.


----------



## Mycanid

Little do you know what happens when the evening comes!   

Muwahahaha!

  

Seriously though ... kind of you to say so.

Here is the Ren Faire pic of me with a friend of mine who was part of the group I went with.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm taking off. I've had enough for awhile. Later.




cya later Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm taking off. I've had enough for awhile. Later.




Later Aeson. Be well


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is the Ren Faire pic of me with a friend of mine who was part of the group I went with.




Very cool.

Well, I don't have many pics of myself...but fair's fair...

This is me about 5 years ago...best man at the wedding of some friends, add 15 pounds, fill out the beard to cover the chin, and that would be me.


----------



## Mycanid

Very nice pic sir! 

You look very dignified. Seriously. I can see why you relatives mighta thought you looked like the Jedis knights in the Star Wars films too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very nice pic sir!




Thanks, but DAMN it was bright that day. I was squinting like Clint Eastwood for HOURS! My frickin eyelids hurt by the time we sat down for the reception.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... it did look kinda bright now that you mention it.

I, like all fungus, vastly prefer the dark maself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I can see why you relatives mighta thought you looked like the Jedis knights in the Star Wars films too.




The other thing that this doesn't show, is the pony tail that was, and still is, down to my butt. Which, when strands end up past my shoulders, give somewhat more credence to the Liam Neeson comparison.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... it did look kinda bright now that you mention it.
> 
> I, like all fungus, vastly prefer the dark maself.




I am a self avowed troglodyte myself. The Sun is fine if It's not in my eyes, but I prefer the dim and dark. I actually have really good night vision, and my mother has postulated that I'm probably a vampire, if only it weren't for that nagging love of garlic.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... I somehow kinda knew you had a long pony tail. 

I do too ... but nowhere near as long.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I am a self avowed troglodyte myself. The Sun is fine if It's not in my eyes, but I prefer the dim and dark. I actually have really good night vision, and my mother has postulated that I'm probably a vampire, if only it weren't for that nagging love of garlic.




  

Here is irony. Me too! Although My folks used to joke that I was a "heat vampire" ... i.e. I absorbed heat from others. 

Folks is strange sometimes.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

You also put curtains over your windows during the day btw? (That is, in your own room.)


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is irony. Me too! Although My folks used to joke that I was a "heat vampire" ... i.e. I absorbed heat from others.
> 
> Folks is strange sometimes.  :\




See, I'm the other way, I output heat, but I'm almost always comfortable regardless of the temperature. Though I prefer cold to hot.

A couple of ex-girlfriends noted that the heat output was one of the things they liked so much. I was like having a giant cat to snuggle. Downside was, it never really stopped, so I could actually overheat even the the ones who swore they could never get warm.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You also put curtains over your windows during the day btw? (That is, in your own room.)




Yup, though I have to have the ones in the bedroom open somewhat, otherwise I can sleep right through radio alarms if it never gets light enough.

Although, if I'm awake, I prefer having very bright ambient light; ie high relectivity on the walls, and will leave curtains wide open so long as the sun isn't coming DIRECTLY through the pane in question.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... amazing how different folks are, eh? 

  

Well, I can't sleep through the radio alarms any more. But I TOTALLY know what you mean. Once I got so sick I literally slept for 28 hours straight!   

That was some time ago.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... amazing how different folks are, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't sleep through the radio alarms any more. But I TOTALLY know what you mean. Once I got so sick I literally slept for 28 hours straight!
> 
> That was some time ago.....




Coincidence is, in fact, quite amusing. chuckle

I've never slept THAT much, but occasionally before I actually notice I have a cold, or if I'm having a severe allergy attack, I will get very sleepy. 13 to 16 hours later, I will wake up, and my body has fought off whatever was causing the problem.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well I'm outta here. Later any and all who remain!


----------



## Mycanid

Yes, yes. Although with me if it is a head cold - I get nasty sinus infections, especially during season changes - I drug up and try to sleep as much as possible. Usually knocks it out pretty good, or at least enough to function. 

Speaking of coincidence ... I am doing dreary data entry into tables right now too.


----------



## Mycanid

C'ya warlock. 

Looks like it is just me myself and I for the moment....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> C'ya warlock.
> 
> Looks like it is just me myself and I for the moment....




I'm here!

Only like 3 hours late, but still...


----------



## Aeson

Fru's been quiet today.


----------



## Bront

400 posts in 12 hour?  Don't you all have something better to do?


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> 400 posts in 12 hour?  Don't you all have something better to do?



No. We have no lives and Goldmoon was here during the day. If she wasn't here then the post count would have been much lower.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bah! No ones here...pfiffle!


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! No ones here...pfiffle!




I'm here!  And only 6 minutes behind this time.

How's it going?


----------



## The_Warlock

Just as well I suppose...the cat has been giving me the squirrely eye for the last hour and a half..."Go to bed, HouseApe!" I know that's what she's thinking...


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm here!  And only 6 minutes behind this time.
> 
> How's it going?




Hey...life exists in the hive...

Not bad. Just seeing if anyone was about before I decided whether or not to pack it in and get some sleep.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just as well I suppose...the cat has been giving me the squirrely eye for the last hour and a half..."Go to bed, HouseApe!" I know that's what she's thinking...




Dang, I don't think I've ever seen my cat awake for an hour and a half straight before.  He sleeps way to much except at night where I swear he's always about jumping all over the bed.  Got so bad that I no longer let the cat into my room at night.  Either he can be happy or I can be happy and selfishly, I would rather be happy because a happy night means a happy day.  Bad night means tired and bad day.

The cat; well, he sleeps too much to feel TOO sad about that, me thinks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, I don't think I've ever seen my cat awake for an hour and a half straight before.  He sleeps way to much except at night where I swear he's always about jumping all over the bed.  Got so bad that I no longer let the cat into my room at night.  Either he can be happy or I can be happy and selfishly, I would rather be happy because a happy night means a happy day.  Bad night means tired and bad day.
> 
> The cat; well, he sleeps too much to feel TOO sad about that, me thinks.




Mine prefers mostly to be up when I'm home and up, though is easily distracted by Screen Door TV (TM). But just dislikes me staying up much past midnight. She often comes up on the bed, but never wakes me, just uses me as a giant pillow. I trained her (with Mr. Spray Bottle) when I first got her, that noise when all the lights were out was unacceptable.

And she's ok with that...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mine prefers mostly to be up when I'm home and up, though is easily distracted by Screen Door TV (TM). But just dislikes me staying up much past midnight. She often comes up on the bed, but never wakes me, just uses me as a giant pillow. I trained her (with Mr. Spray Bottle) when I first got her, that noise when all the lights were out was unacceptable.
> 
> And she's ok with that...




I think the problem with my cat is that there's two other people in this house and while I attempted to train him - been a while; don't remember exactly what anymore - the fact that the other two people allowed those bad habits made the training not stick.  I think the one thing I got is that the cat doesn't claw my chair, but that's because it's in my room and the cat is only in my room when I'm in it and I can control the space around my chair.

*claw*  *smack*  *run*  after numerous times, he learned not to claw that chair - woulda been less except that there's another chair in the house that the cats have used as a clawing device and they had been accustomed to clawing it...


----------



## The_Warlock

Yeah, I had full control over the environment, which goes a long way to managing any attempts at getting the pet in question to learn what is good to go.

It took until this year to really get her to not claw furniture - a combination of Mr. Spray Bottle, and putting a scratching post NEXT to the couch. Once she figured out the difference, she started following the scratching post to wherever I put it to claw, because she figured out she wouldn't get all wet if she used it.


----------



## jonesy

The Hivemind Project was our last, best hope for sanity.

It failed.

But in the year of the Crazy Talk, it became something greater: our last, best hope – for madness.

The year is 2007. The place: The Hivemind.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> The Hivemind Project was our last, best hope for sanity.
> 
> It failed.
> 
> But in the year of the Crazy Talk, it became something greater: our last, best hope – for madness.
> 
> The year is 2007. The place: The Hivemind.




You are a uniquely disturbed individual. I like you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Alright...sleep calls...

Later!


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are a uniquely disturbed individual. I like you.



Does he put out a newsletter?


----------



## jonesy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umBZ8zXJQjM

"Green."

"Purple."

"Green!"

"Purple!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> 'sup, yo.



Heya Heckler. Got your package. That sauce is tasy! Yet to try the apple butter though, I'll make myself some toast on Saturday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I always have a cup or two of coffee at work after my morning run. I cant seem to get out of bitch mode without it.



Oh, man. I'm exactly the same way. The similarities are amazing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed...coffee, hot, I don't like. Iced coffee, on the other hand, tasty. I likes mine sweet with cream...



I like iced coffee. Not every day though, put the ice in a with a little whole milk and blend it on high for a couple minutes. Oh, yummy yum.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I get up around 3:30 am.



What the heck are you doing at 3:30 in the morning that you can't do three hours later......ah, mushroom hunting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know this sounds corny but I love to walk in the rain on warm days....



And again with the similarities. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru's been quiet today.



Been mulling over some thoughts for my homebrew.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had full control over the environment, which goes a long way to managing any attempts at getting the pet in question to learn what is good to go.
> 
> It took until this year to really get her to not claw furniture - a combination of Mr. Spray Bottle, and putting a scratching post NEXT to the couch. Once she figured out the difference, she started following the scratching post to wherever I put it to claw, because she figured out she wouldn't get all wet if she used it.



I don't think Goldmoon will like you talking about her like this.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think Goldmoon will like you talking about her like this.




See, now you are on the ball with the humor...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning O intrepid hivers!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, now you are on the ball with the humor...chuckle



I have my moments.


----------



## Mycanid

Goooooooood morning Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have my moments.




As long as we don't have to get out and push the Milennium Falcon, keep having them...


----------



## Aeson

Morning, Myc. You're up early aren't you?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as we don't have to get out and push the Milennium Falcon, keep having them...



You're going to make me go back to Han as an avatar. Or the Falcon.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as we don't have to get out and push the Milennium Falcon, keep having them...




Hmm ... ya know warlock, the remark about the jedi from your nephews may have to do with something other than your appearance. 

And good morning to you too.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning, Myc. You're up early aren't you?




Yes I am ... headed to the office early to tackle the shipping database stuff in peace (for a while at least).

Say rather that I am at work early.  I usually get up a couple of hours earlier....


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha ... the Millenium Falcon. Star Wars triumphs over Lotr again. Phooey.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes I am ... headed to the office early to tackle the shipping database stuff in peace (for a while at least).
> 
> Say rather that I am at work early.  I usually get up a couple of hours earlier....



I forgot about the stuff you asked about. Did you find the info?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha ... the Millenium Falcon. Star Wars triumphs over Lotr again. Phooey.



I change avatars from time to time. My avatar at CM changes more often.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I forgot about the stuff you asked about. Did you find the info?




No worries my good sir. I did eventually find it. I am working on the results and preparing to plug them into our website right now.

I have been thinking a lot about the ramifications of the changes and how they compared to before, and ya know, it seems that on foreign rates at least they did a decent set of changes. Yes, the base cost will be more expensive, but the options available are more sure-fire than what was offered before.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're going to make me go back to Han as an avatar. Or the Falcon.




"I said engage auxiliary power!"


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... ya know warlock, the remark about the jedi from your nephews may have to do with something other than your appearance.
> 
> And good morning to you too.




Mornin!

Amazingly enough, I'm not a total SW nerd. But I like it...and Star Trek...and Firefly...and...lots of fantasy, oh hell I like a lot. But if you want my preferred science fiction universe to use as my sandbox...it's Wing Commander (from the computer games...NOT the movie).


----------



## Mycanid

I don't think I ever saw the movie "Wing Commander" so I guess you are safe from any knee-jerk mis-suppositions I might have made. 

How are you today?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever saw the movie "Wing Commander" so I guess you are safe from any knee-jerk mis-suppositions I might have made.
> 
> How are you today?




Not bad, actually have stuff to do, rather than twiddling my thumbs.

The movie was...eh...entertaining in a, "I don't have anything better to do" kind of way...but the universe/environment created by the games, especially the later ones with Full Motion Video, wove an excellent story. And a very open ended one for gaming, I might add..


----------



## Mycanid

That's good. Always nice to have stuff to keep you busy....  

I have a strange question for you....

This morning when I got up I decided to sit on the porch and drink a cup of REALLY strong coffee (was feeling more drowsy than usual) and suddenly noticed that there were robins singing at something like 4 am. That was a surprise ... but not an unwelcome one.

Ya know ... I am not a real "bird watcher sort" but I have noticed that I am noticing their singing more and more as the years go by.

What about you? You been noticing things like that in yourself?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have a strange question for you....
> 
> Ya know ... I am not a real "bird watcher sort" but I have noticed that I am noticing their singing more and more as the years go by.
> 
> What about you? You been noticing things like that in yourself?




The natural world and it's wonders are usually a thorn in my side, unfortunately. With allergies, a dislike of early mornings (I did my stint going to catholic school for twelve years with a morning paper route for half of that - up earlier than the public school folks, and had to wear a tie...bleah.), and a disaffection for direct sunlight - I tend to block out things which intrude on my quiet. 

Birds are those "annoying springtime noisemakers" that used to wake me up extra early. Now, I don't even notice them. Though I retain a fascination for certain birds once I'm awake, especially Blue Jays and Cardinals, which are fairly prominent in up here when spring arrives...

In the end, I'd rather learn about the joys of nature by watching the Discovery Channel than going out and being in it. It's too much like stepping in dog poo...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

How about that? I went to Catholic schools from 3rd to 11th grade maself. Also wearing a tie and the whole nine yards.

We have a LOT of Jays around here, although they are technically Stellar Jays, I am told.

No Cardinals though, which is a pity, as I think they are beautiful birds and came to associate them with both winter and Christmas time in upstate NY. Not a whole lot of snow here in northern California....

We also have a fair number of crows!    Now I like the Jays and the Crows maself ... but it seems I am among the few around here who does.

Also lots o' chickadees. Gotta love the chickadees.  

And the hummingbirds! Beautiful creatures. Whenever one flies near my cats go into major ballistic-hunter mode, though. Not surprisingly they haven't caught one yet. 

Sometimes I wonder if I am the only one around here who does (here both being in EW as regards birds in general and in northern Cali where I live specifically).


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Also lots o' chickadees. Gotta love the chickadees.




Yup, but they don't seem to online and posting right now...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Hmmm ... a W.C. Fields fan, eh? 

Ever see him as Wilkins Macawber in David Copperfield?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup, but they don't seem to online and posting right now...chuckle



We wore them out yesterday.


----------



## Mycanid

Maybe you and warlock did Aeson.  I dragged my carcass in at the end of it all, it seems.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> We wore them out yesterday.




Just more evidence of our posting prowess...(ie we can keep up with them...)


----------



## Mycanid

Say ... I know this has been asked before in the hive many pages back, but ....

What would you both say that your alignments were if they had to be "nailed down" in DnD terms?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say ... I know this has been asked before in the hive many pages back, but ....
> 
> What would you both say that your alignments were if they had to be "nailed down" in DnD terms?




Hah! The best test vacillated between me being LN with extreme Chaotic and Good Tendencies to being CG with extreme Lawful and Neutral tendencies.

Which probably means I'm an orderly and kindhearted CN madman...


----------



## Mycanid

I have always thought of myself as Neutral Good.

And the "online tests" also kept tagging me as Neutral Good as well, so....


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... Aeson was curiously quiet. 

AH well. 

*sigh* okay ... I think I need another cup of coffee.

You hivers see that Lloyd Alexander died yesterday?    It is in the Media forum....

May he rest in peace....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You hivers see that Lloyd Alexander died yesterday?




Did not...ahh, Black Cauldron, Chronicles of Prydain...never actually read those, thought the name was familiar though.

I think Angus McBride, the artist for most of original Rolemaster and MERP games, died yesterday or the day before, as well. 

Looks like creators of fantasy are on the Reaper's list...that's not happy...


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... I read the Chronicles of Prydain when I was ... ohh ... 13?

Yeesh ... 24 years ago.   

Now where DID I put those false teeth.... ?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... Aeson was curiously quiet.
> 
> AH well.
> 
> *sigh* okay ... I think I need another cup of coffee.
> 
> You hivers see that Lloyd Alexander died yesterday?    It is in the Media forum....
> 
> May he rest in peace....



Not enough wimminz.


----------



## Mycanid

Figured as much.

S'all right.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Figured as much.
> 
> S'all right.



Been busy at CM today. I trying to help someone win a contest so we can see her boobies.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Been busy at CM today. I trying to help someone win a contest so we can see her boobies.




(Eyebrow raised) So wait a minute...you are helping someone try and win a contest so that your prize is a vision of her cleavage?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Eyebrow raised) So wait a minute...you are helping someone try and win a contest so that your prize is a vision of her cleavage?



Sounds about right.


----------



## The_Warlock

But...why don't you just ask her for a view of her cleavage? I mean, if she's willing to share...why do you have to win a contest? Or is it, like an all inclusive trip to the Bahamas, and if you get her the win she chooses you?


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know, I have been thinking again (that insidious habit)....

Have any of you ever corresponded with prisoners?

I have a small little collection of ... ohh ... say 15-20 prisoners I write to. They get my address through someone I know who visits prisons regularly and recommends me as one of a few addresses the prisoner could write to if so inclined.

It is a beautiful thing to get a letter from someone who has come through suffering with a heart that truly wants to change and is thankful for things he took for granted before.... Really makes you think. I opened a letter from a prisoner in Texas last night and it struck me so hard I had to go for a walk to sort it all out....


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I am off to lunch. Be back later folks.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But...why don't you just ask her for a view of her cleavage? I mean, if she's willing to share...why do you have to win a contest? Or is it, like an all inclusive trip to the Bahamas, and if you get her the win she chooses you?



It's all in fun. She's offering the pics if she wins the contest. The contest is to get the thread with the most posts. I think she has taken the lead with her thread topic.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know, I have been thinking again (that insidious habit)....
> 
> Have any of you ever corresponded with prisoners?
> 
> I have a small little collection of ... ohh ... say 15-20 prisoners I write to. They get my address through someone I know who visits prisons regularly and recommends me as one of a few addresses the prisoner could write to if so inclined.
> 
> It is a beautiful thing to get a letter from someone who has come through suffering with a heart that truly wants to change and is thankful for things he took for granted before.... Really makes you think. I opened a letter from a prisoner in Texas last night and it struck me so hard I had to go for a walk to sort it all out....



I have not. The thought never really crossed my mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's all in fun. She's offering the pics if she wins the contest. The contest is to get the thread with the most posts. I think she has taken the lead with her thread topic.




chuckle. Didn't say it sounded bad...I was just confused as to the nature of the contest. 

Sir, I salute you in your unrelenting drive for busty pics. Good luck, and godspeed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Have any of you ever corresponded with prisoners?




Not I. I really keep to myself, friends and family. It is not something I would seek out, as I rarely venture into new groups of people unless I forsee some semblance of common ground, even if it's just humor. 

Besides, as much as I can be a life of the party, I'd just as soon have no human contact either. 

I commend you on reaching out to those in such a situation, but it would never be something I would do.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> chuckle. Didn't say it sounded bad...I was just confused as to the nature of the contest.
> 
> Sir, I salute you in your unrelenting drive for busty pics. Good luck, and godspeed.



I'm not the only one. The horndogs over there are driving the post count at a crazy pace.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not the only one. The horndogs over there are driving the post count at a crazy pace.




I don't doubt it AT ALL. Male psyche and libido being what it is. 

I think I'll stick over here in the congenial atmosphere of ENWorld. But, being a guy, I wish you luck. Do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't doubt it AT ALL. Male psyche and libido being what it is.
> 
> I think I'll stick over here in the congenial atmosphere of ENWorld. But, being a guy, I wish you luck. Do let us know how it turns out.



Wanna see the pics if we win?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wanna see the pics if we win?




That, sir, is a loaded question.   

Since I'm not involved or participating, I should probably bow out of that opportunity as well. Besides, that's CM territory, and I don't play in that sandbox. chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... back.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... back.




Just as I'm out...chuckle

Later Myc!

Well, rather than crash and burn when the ladies come back to find the strange converse here, Aeson, I'm off to set up a Car Wars scenario for my friends.   

Take care all...


----------



## Mycanid

Augh! Car wars!    

C'ya later warlock.

Check in tonight. Perhaps the ladies will be in here, as will others, no doubt. 

Except my personage, of course.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not I. I really keep to myself, friends and family. It is not something I would seek out, as I rarely venture into new groups of people unless I foresee some semblance of common ground, even if it's just humor.
> 
> Besides, as much as I can be a life of the party, I'd just as soon have no human contact either.
> 
> I commend you on reaching out to those in such a situation, but it would never be something I would do.




Ya know ... I really didn't seek it out either. It sorta landed in my lap and I went with it. Not really my kind of thing to do either, in retrospect. Even now, there is really not much I practically CAN do for these men (and women - I had my first female prisoner write to me recently ... she is on the mainland in Alaska).

One of those things ... it HAS given me an appreciation of certain things, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have not. The thought never really crossed my mind.




My dad used to visit prisons when I was a wee lad and still living in upstate NY ... but the same thing for me ... the thought never really crossed my mind, although I was aware that folks did such things.  :\


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That, sir, is a loaded question.
> 
> Since I'm not involved or participating, I should probably bow out of that opportunity as well. Besides, that's CM territory, and I don't play in that sandbox. chuckle



That's up to you. I was going to email them to you. Pr0n isn't allowed on either board.


----------



## Mycanid

Anyhoo ... I shouldn't think out loud so much, I suppose.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... I somehow kinda knew you had a long pony tail.
> 
> I do too ... but nowhere near as long.




Me too!


----------



## Mycanid

Err ... you also knew, or you also have a long pony tail, or both?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... you also knew, or you also have a long pony tail, or both?




I have a long pony tail when I put my hair back.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha. I see ....

Pardon me for interrupting!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha. I see ....
> 
> Pardon me for interrupting!




Theres no one here but us so no interruption


----------



## Mycanid

That's true! Didn't think of it that way....

How is my fellow Californian today, eh? Off your shift, yes?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's true! Didn't think of it that way....
> 
> How is my fellow Californian today, eh? Off your shift, yes?




*Sigh* No, actually Its a beautiful day and I'm at work.


----------



## Mycanid

Very true ... I poked my nose outside the office at lunch time. A very lovely day. Hmm ... at least you have a good view of things and are not surrounded by four walls.

Then again ... that might make it worse for some.   

I am plugging away on rebuilding the database for our website's shipping rates. Dreary and boring, but has to be done.

Mind if I ask you a bunch of questions since I kinda have you "all to myself"? Mostly rpg-related stuff but I have some other things I have been curious about too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very true ... I poked my nose outside the office at lunch time. A very lovely day. Hmm ... at least you have a good view of things and are not surrounded by four walls.
> 
> Then again ... that might make it worse for some.
> 
> I am plugging away on rebuilding the database for our website's shipping rates. Dreary and boring, but has to be done.
> 
> Mind if I ask you a bunch of questions since I kinda have you "all to myself"? Mostly rpg-related stuff but I have some other things I have been curious about too.




Sure, ask away.


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry ... just realized you might be waiting for me to ask the questions while I am waiting for you to say "yes" or "no" ... so I will venture anyway.

I am curious about how much of your life military related you can and can not talk about on line or even in private correspondence (say, with family members, etc.), and how do you find out where the "fine lines" are? Are you "briefed" periodically?

Also ... I have been curious what exactly it was about rpg's that you liked way back when you got first interested. Back in the 80's lady gamers were rarer than hen's teeth.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Over post!    I jumped the gun....

Impatient, impatient, impatient.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry ... just realized you might be waiting for me to ask the questions while I am waiting for you to say "yes" or "no" ... so I will venture anyway.
> 
> I am curious about how much of your life military related you can and can not talk about on line or even in private correspondence (say, with family members, etc.), and how do you find out where the "fine lines" are? Are you "briefed" periodically?
> 
> Also ... I have been curious what exactly it was about rpg's that you liked way back when you got first interested. Back in the 80's lady gamers were rarer than hen's teeth.  :\




Lets see.....As an NCO I have been taught what is and is not appropriate to discuss with the public. The Military trusts me to make the correct decision. If I have to ask if its appropriate then its not.

What got me into RPG's.....

When I was about 12 some friends and I were playing in the apartment complex where I lived. It was getting cold so we went into a friends apartment. His parents werent home so he put one of his dad's pornos on the VCR. It was about some knight trying to save a lady from a monster that was basically a giant penis. I thought the guy looked really cool in his cheesy armor. One of my friends remarked that he never saw that monster in his book. I asked what book and he started telling me about Dungeons and Dragons. I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wanna see the pics if we win?



I'm down with it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm down with it.




What pics? What did I miss?


----------



## Mycanid

Tell me ... what is an NCO? A ____ Commanding Officer?

You got into DnD through a ... ?!  

  

Ma'am ... you are an absolute riot! Now THERE'S a "how I got into the game" story. FOr me it was just some friends down the block were playing when my family moved to Syracuse. Simple as that. 

Tell me, if I may. What were some of the things you liked best about the game then, and even now? In other words - WHY do you think it "hooked you? What in particular?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very true ... I poked my nose outside the office at lunch time. A very lovely day. Hmm ... at least you have a good view of things and are not surrounded by four walls.



I hate colds. I may have one and my nephew is coming over.   

I won't be able to touch him or give him a kiss. They are al going to go swimming in our pool and it is lovely here today too. I hate colds.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm down with it.




Hiya Fru.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What pics? What did I miss?




Ah well ... 

It was nice to have you to myself for a little while at least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tell me ... what is an NCO? A ____ Commanding Officer?



Non-commissioned officer .


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theres no one here but us so no interruption




Whakakaloalowka!

Interruption!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hate colds. I may have one and my nephew is coming over.
> 
> I won't be able to touch him or give him a kiss. They are al going to go swimming in our pool and it is lovely here today too. I hate colds.




Yes ... colds are a drag. Especially when it is hot.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya Fru.



Hi Mycanid. Did you go mushroom hunting at dark thirty this morning?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Whakakaloalowka!
> 
> Interruption!




  

I haven't heard a Fozzie Bear imitation in a loonngggg time! 

How are you this evening DM?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hah.  I'm totally too late because this is like no. 6 of 8 threads I'm posting on.  Doh!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I haven't heard a Fozzie Bear imitation in a loonngggg time!
> 
> How are you this evening DM?




It's Friday, so I'm doing good.  Looks like dnd is on for tomorrow, which makes me even better, and I'm trying not to think about the fact that I'll be going into work on Sunday to help with billing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Whakakaloalowka!
> 
> Interruption!



Wacka wacka doodoo yeah.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi Mycanid. Did you go mushroom hunting at dark thirty this morning?




No, no, no, no. 

"The night is my delight....
So the nightingale....
I love to sing in the night....
So, so-o the nightingale.
So-o-o-o, so - o the nightingale."

ROFL!!    

Ever heard that Elizabethan song? It's actually very lovely....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ever heard that Elizabethan song? It's actually very lovely....



Can't say that I have.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tell me ... what is an NCO? A ____ Commanding Officer?
> 
> You got into DnD through a ... ?!
> 
> 
> 
> Ma'am ... you are an absolute riot! Now THERE'S a "how I got into the game" story. FOr me it was just some friends down the block were playing when my family moved to Syracuse. Simple as that.
> 
> Tell me, if I may. What were some of the things you liked best about the game then, and even now? In other words - WHY do you think it "hooked you? What in particular?




NCO is a "Non-Commissioned Officer"

At the gime I guess I loved the fact that a woman could be this powerful hero and do all these great things. I never really had a groth spurt all of a sudden. I was always taller than most people I knew yet I was always told what a woman could and could not do. "Girls cant do this" and "Girls should do that" drove me to find thing where I was equal. LAter in life as I got more confident and self-assured I grew out of that need. Throughout the years is has been many things to me. Sometimes it has been my "escape" from the real world, other times I was dissappointed with things I did or choices I made and it became my way to be the strong or moral person that I wasnt in real life. Mostly though it has been social for me. I am an odd person. I am a very tall, very sarcastic woman but at the gaming table no one cares. Sometimes I love the attention I get for being a woman gamer because we are rare.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wacka wacka doodoo yeah.




Wait a minute... Isn't this "Camptown Races"?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> NCO is a "Non-Commissioned Officer"
> 
> At the gime I guess I loved the fact that a woman could be this powerful hero and do all these great things. I never really had a groth spurt all of a sudden. I was always taller than most people I knew yet I was always told what a woman could and could not do. "Girls cant do this" and "Girls should do that" drove me to find thing where I was equal. LAter in life as I got more confident and self-assured I grew out of that need. Throughout the years is has been many things to me. Sometimes it has been my "escape" from the real world, other times I was dissappointed with things I did or choices I made and it became my way to be the strong or moral person that I wasnt in real life. Mostly though it has been social for me. I am an odd person. I am a very tall, very sarcastic woman but at the gaming table no one cares. Sometimes I love the attention I get for being a woman gamer because we are rare.




Very true my good lady ... very true.  Lady Gamers ARE rare.

But thank you ... that is EXACTLY the sort of answer I was hoping for.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wait a minute... Isn't this "Camptown Races"?



Weird Al's Albuquerque song.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can't say that I have.




There is a beautiful version done by the Baltimore Consort, I believe... Lessee....

Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Ladyes-Deligh...761740?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1179530573&sr=1-25

It's called The Ladys Delight and is a lovely album ... if you like old Western European music, that is. I do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very true my good lady ... very true.  Lady Gamers ARE rare.
> 
> But thank you ... that is EXACTLY the sort of answer I was hoping for.



Helloo!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's Friday, so I'm doing good.  Looks like dnd is on for tomorrow, which makes me even better, and I'm trying not to think about the fact that I'll be going into work on Sunday to help with billing.




Gaming eh? WHat's in the lineup for you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's called The Ladys Delight and is a lovely album ... if you like old Western European music, that is. I do.



I'll listen to anything once, just to see if I'd like it. Lately I've been on a weird music trip.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Helloo!




Yes, yes - I saw my good Fru. 

She was typing out a long reply to me and did not see your fingers flash over the keyboard in reply to my question before her reply ... that's all.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Helloo!




Good call Fruk


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll listen to anything once, just to see if I'd like it. Lately I've been on a weird music trip.




Well ... this is definitely NOT wierd music.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll listen to anything once, just to see if I'd like it. Lately I've been on a weird music trip.




Same. Sandi Thom has been on my IPOD lately.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... this is definitely NOT wierd music.



What I meant by weird: a bunch of cds with different styles of music. Parody, retro (80s), Dance, etc., etc.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What I meant by weird: a bunch of cds with different styles of music. Parody, retro (80s), Dance, etc., etc.




*singing* Star Trekking, across the universe. Boldly going foward cause we cannot find reverse.......


----------



## Mycanid

Ahhhh ... I have been listening to Georgian folk music recently. Ya know, the sort of stuff that just wants to make you weep at the heartfelt beauty of it. *sigh*

Speaking of which, where is my hankie? Ah ha. Here it is....

[HONK!!!]


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very true my good lady ... very true.  Lady Gamers ARE rare.
> 
> But thank you ... that is EXACTLY the sort of answer I was hoping for.




Well, thats me in a nutshell. D&D is pretty much a part of who I am now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *singing* Star Trekking, across the universe. Boldly going foward cause we cannot find reverse.......



Yeah, I've heard that one. Got it somewhere on my external hard drive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahhhh ... I have been listening to Georgian folk music recently.



I almost misread Georgian as Gregorian again. Oy.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *singing* Star Trekking, across the universe. Boldly going foward cause we cannot find reverse.......




AUGH!    

It's life Jim, but not as we know it,
not as we know it,
not as we know it.
It's life Jim, but not as we know it,
not as we know it Captain.
There's Klingons on the starboard bow,
starboard bow, starboard bow.
There's Klingons on the starboard bow,
starboard bow Jim.

[Falls out of chair laughing and bicycle-kicking his feet up at the air!]


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, thats me in a nutshell. D&D is pretty much a part of who I am now.




Yes ... isn't it a strange thing too? [Wipes the tears from his eyes after laughing too hard at previous post.]

I'm still kinda "sorting that awareness out" myself.  :\ 

Not a complaint, mind you.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I almost misread Georgian as Gregorian again. Oy.




No, no, no: GEORGIAN!   

Here is a link to a stupendous Georgian music CD. Really amazing stuff too:

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Georgia...2761740?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1179531468&sr=1-1


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... isn't it a strange thing too? [Wipes the tears from his eyes after laughing too hard at previous post.]
> 
> I'm still kinda "sorting that awareness out" myself.  :\
> 
> Not a complaint, mind you.




I wouldnt say I need D&D anymore. I know who I am and woe to anyone who tries to tell me I cant do anything. I just love to role play now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How did you get into DnD Mycanid?


----------



## Mycanid

Nor was I accusing you madame. 

But it is interesting that you put it like that. Are you suggesting that for a time (possibly high schoolish years) you used the game (only in part, mind you) as a sort of "safe zone" where you could ... find yourself?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How did you get into DnD Mycanid?




Lessee ... I just wrote this down in a post to GM....

Ah ha. Here it is:

For me it was just some friends down the block were playing when my family moved to Syracuse. Simple as that. 

I was 10 at the time, and that was 1979.    There were many other factors which I can see helped my decision to go there (in retrospect of course), but that is basically it in a nutshell.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nor was I accusing you madame.
> 
> But it is interesting that you put it like that. Are you suggesting that for a time (possibly high schoolish years) you used the game (only in part, mind you) as a sort of "safe zone" where you could ... find yourself?




Its fair to say that I used D&D to help my "find myself" occasionally. I also used it as a "safe zone" growing up too. Granted being a girl gamer also had its share of problems through the years.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... the reason I phrased it like that is b/c I did myself as well. 

Of course, I did not have the problems associated with being a "lady gamer" simply b/c I am not a lady!  

I have often wondered how many early gamers did this. Very few have articulated that they did as such, which has always made me wonder why they did enjoy it as opposed to other things.  :\ 

Hmm ...

[The fungus ponders...]

Tell me ... did you have other interests before your introduction to rpg's that you see helped pave the way for your latching onto the game?

Also, do you see interests that rpg's spawned in you that have held your attention more strongly since then?

Interests that you think it improbable that you would wander across had it not been for the game, I mean?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was 10 at the time, and that was 1979.    There were many other factors which I can see helped my decision to go there (in retrospect of course), but that is basically it in a nutshell.



Wow.


----------



## Mycanid

Uhhh ... wow?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhhh ... wow?



Wow in the simplicity of it.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I have never heard anyone say wow to the simplicity of my expressing ANYthing!    

You're a first Fru!

I'm deliberately omitting details, of course....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... the reason I phrased it like that is b/c I did myself as well.
> 
> Of course, I did not have the problems associated with being a "lady gamer" simply b/c I am not a lady!
> 
> I have often wondered how many early gamers did this. Very few have articulated that they did as such, which has always made me wonder why they did enjoy it as opposed to other things.  :\
> 
> Hmm ...
> 
> [The fungus ponders...]
> 
> Tell me ... did you have other interests before your introduction to rpg's that you see helped pave the way for your latching onto the game?
> 
> Also, do you see interests that rpg's spawned in you that have held your attention more strongly since then?
> 
> Interests that you think it improbable that you would wander across had it not been for the game, I mean?




I dont think I had any interests that helped paved the way for D&D other than wanting to be a stronger person.

D&D opened the door to the SCA where I learned to swordfight which led to my interested in all things mideval. I dont think I would have gotten into any of that otherwise.

I played in a Shadowrun campaing once where one of tha players had a rigger that had an old muscle car. He had all these drawings of it and showed how he modified it. I fell in love with it and that led to my love of muscle cars.

Role playing has sparked other interests in me over the years too but seeing that this is a public forum Ill leave them out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I have never heard anyone say wow to the simplicity of my expressing ANYthing!
> 
> You're a first Fru!



Yeah, I'm weird like that.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont think I had any interests that helped paved the way for D&D other than wanting to be a stronger person.
> 
> D&D opened the door to the SCA where I learned to swordfight which led to my interested in all things mideval. I dont think I would have gotten into any of that otherwise.
> 
> I played in a Shadowrun campaing once where one of tha players had a rigger that had an old muscle car. He had all these drawings of it and showed how he modified it. I fell in love with it and that led to my love of muscle cars.
> 
> Role playing has sparked other interests in me over the years too but seeing that this is a public forum Ill leave them out.




Hmm ... interesting.

Yes ... just as well to leave all the public details out. 

Weeeel ... lessee ... my interest in mushrooms came from rpg's. A Marvel superheroes character, in fact, based on the myconid monster in 1eADnD and named Mycanoid - the basis of the screen name and all, actually.

I had an interest in things medieval just before DnD. I also loved Tolkien's work. Both of which were natural dovetails to accepting rpg's and both of which I still love.

I have never really been interested in "things that go vroom" other than getting out of their way.  For better or worse, I'm a fairly quiet, one-on-one sorta guy who likes reading, art, history, nature - intellectual, soul-ly kinda stuff (My friends used to joke that it was "elvish" kinda stuff .)

Not too surprisingly the rp'ing aspect appeals to me a whole lot more than the strategy and power-gaming side of things. I was never part of the SCA but loved to go to Ren Faires.

And yes - there are other details inappropriate to put in a public forum as well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Please! I won't even have to try.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... everything went silent as the grave.   

Guess that happens in here sometimes.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Please! I won't even have to try.




Heeeeeeeeeere's Johnny!

Good evening Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heeeeeeeeeere's Johnny!
> 
> Good evening Galeros.




Thanks to you my clothes are wrinkled.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh really? Pray tell - in what manner have I transgressed against your personal wardrobe this many a day?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh really? Pray tell - in what manner have I transgressed against your personal wardrobe this many a day?




Like any answer you get will make sense......


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh really? Pray tell - in what manner have I transgressed against your personal wardrobe this many a day?




Sorry, and I only used a fraction of my power!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sorry, and I only used a fraction of my power!




See?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What pics? What did I miss?



I was taking part in a contest at CM. I was seduced by the darkside and switched sides. I'm hoping that I still get the prize even though I started helping one of the others. It was a post contest. The thread with the most posts wins. One woman offered pics from her trip to Mardi Gras. Some of them are nekkid pics and she even offered some of herself. That thread of course won.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was taking part in a contest at CM. I was seduced by the darkside and switched sides. I'm hoping that I still get the prize even though I started helping one of the others. It was a post contest. The thread with the most posts wins. One woman offered pics from her trip to Mardi Gras. Some of them are nekkid pics and she even offered some of herself. That thread of course won.




Shameless.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See?




Well ... sometimes he makes sense.  Doesn't hurt to try, after all.

Btw ... you land the plane a.o.k.?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... sometimes he makes sense.  Doesn't hurt to try, after all.
> 
> Btw ... you land the plane a.o.k.?




Which one?
I ALWAYS land the planes A.O.K.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See?




Too bad, and you were so close.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sorry, and I only used a fraction of my power!




Good thing too ... else you'd be typing in a rather exposed manner.    Of course it's probably as hot as the devil's breath down in TX right now....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Which one?
> I ALWAYS land the planes A.O.K.




Never mind the fungus mademoiselle.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was taking part in a contest at CM. I was seduced by the darkside and switched sides. I'm hoping that I still get the prize even though I started helping one of the others. It was a post contest. The thread with the most posts wins. One woman offered pics from her trip to Mardi Gras. Some of them are nekkid pics and she even offered some of herself. That thread of course won.




Annnnddd ... good evening to you to Aeson.

Man I hate database work.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shameless.



It was shameless fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never mind the fungus mademoiselle.




Were you confused?


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good thing too ... else you'd be typing in a rather exposed manner.    Of course it's probably as hot as the devil's breath down in TX right now....





Actually, the weather has been very nice where I am.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was shameless fun.




for who? lol


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon has been a perfect lady and has been answering all the queries I have thrown at her though, so it hasn't been that bad.....

Fru has been keeping me company off and on too, and DogMoon and even Galeros popped in for a sec, so all in all not so bad. 

Speaking of hot as the devil's breath though ... is it bad where you are?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were you confused?




No, no - just carrying on a little and being unnecessarily vague.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no - just carrying on a little and being unnecessarily vague.




It happens....


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Actually, the weather has been very nice where I am.




Ah ha! See! Galeros makes sense sometimes in his posts. 

Actually a nice fella, all in all.

I don't care what they say.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am going to destroy this whole pathetic planet!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> for who? lol



Everyone. Even Heckler got involved for the boobies. He might come over here and give me a hard time.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am going to destroy this whole pathetic planet!




Just so.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... come to think of it I haven't seen Heckler today. Now I think I know why.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have a long pony tail when I put my hair back.




How long?

Oh, and hello everyone...

Back to the question at hand...


----------



## Wereserpent

This'll be fun!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> How long?
> 
> Oh, and hello everyone...
> 
> Back to the question at hand...




Told ya!


----------



## Wereserpent

Exploding Downverse Wave!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> How long?
> 
> Oh, and hello everyone...
> 
> Back to the question at hand...




About to the small of my back. (Keep in mind Im not proportioned for my height. I have much longer legs than my torso)


----------



## Aeson

Warlock I might not have pics to share. I hope she will look kindly upon me.


----------



## Mycanid

As poor Aeson just experienced.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Exploding Downverse Wave!



_*engulfs planet with a phasing cloaking device*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Exploding Downverse Wave!




Do you have a random phrase generator and just copy and paste from it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlock I might not have pics to share. I hope she will look kindly upon me.



 I was looking forward to those pics.

As the Bloodhound Gang would say: Hooray for Boobies.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am a _very tall, very sarcastic _woman but at the gaming table no one cares.




But, but...

Those are POSITIVE TRAITS...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do you have a random phrase generator and just copy and paste from it?




I think it's a plugin in the old Quark program for translating text into "Jabberwocky"


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But, but...
> 
> Those are POSITIVE TRAITS...




Not to everyone...  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know warlock ... I would be willing to bet that you and GM have been born on the same day and year. You have strange similarities in my mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How you doing TOW?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson, how are you posting if I made your head explode in the Will Wheaton thread?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do you have a random phrase generator and just copy and paste from it?




Scatter! Senbonzakura.


----------



## Mycanid

Clone GM ... clone ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Scatter! Senbonzakura.



And this means?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know warlock ... I would be willing to bet that you and GM have been born on the same day and year. You have strange similarities in my mind.




Went to school with a girl born on the same day and year and even in the same county as me. We were nothing alike.....


----------



## Mycanid

Give it a try then ma'am! dob and year?

Hey warlock! How bout yerself? dob and year?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And this means?




Cry! Suzumushi.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Give it a try then ma'am! dob and year?
> 
> Hey warlock! How bout yerself? dob and year?




November 7th, 1975.


----------



## Mycanid

warlock?

Yoo hoo!

Hallooooo!

.....

Hmmm ....  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

I think he's a lil older than me.


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh ... I am six years older.  :\ 

Oct 23, 1969 here....

Where is that warlock?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Cry! Suzumushi.



You're a weird one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... I am six years older.  :\
> 
> Oct 23, 1969 here....
> 
> Where is that warlock?



I think he used an invocation to teleport away.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson, how are you posting if I made your head explode in the Will Wheaton thread?



It wasn't that head.


----------



## Mycanid

Either that or you temporarily cloaked him into some wormhole.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> About to the small of my back. (Keep in mind Im not proportioned for my height. I have much longer legs than my torso)




Nonetheless, that's a lot of hair. Me, my legs are half my height, so my pony tail is about half my height...(but I can't stand on it)


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're a weird one.




"flowers are disturbed, god of flowers weeps, winds of Heaven are disturbed, demon of Heaven laughs"


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlock I might not have pics to share. I hope she will look kindly upon me.




And I said I didn't want pics...tsk tsk. I don't just allow people to send me random boobs in email...that sets a bad precedent...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Went to school with a girl born on the same day and year and even in the same county as me. We were nothing alike.....



So did I. Her name was Jamie. She was cute. 

I also met a gamer a few years ago with the same birthday as me.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nonetheless, that's a lot of hair. Me, my legs are half my height, so my pony tail is about half my height...(but I can't stand on it)




Finally!

Warlock! Sir!

May I ask your date of birth and year?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And I said I didn't want pics...tsk tsk. I don't just allow people to send me random boobs in email...that sets a bad precedent...



Bah. It was more on an update rather than saying I won't be sending you pics.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not to everyone...  :\




They are to me!   

And I'm not kidding, that's the personality type I like in my friends. Blame it on my parents...they were sarcastic too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know warlock ... I would be willing to bet that you and GM have been born on the same day and year. You have strange similarities in my mind.




Actually, not too seem wacky, but when Fru peeked at my profile for birthday data, I used that as an opening to look at others as well.

Yon fair lady is born 3 years and 1 day after me...It's the Scorpio in her, I tell you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Finally!
> 
> Warlock! Sir!
> 
> May I ask your date of birth and year?



He was born November 6th, 1972.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA!

See GM!

Hmph.... Nobody listens to the fungus.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I wonder if I am suffering from a little clairvoyance this evening.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How you doing TOW?




Pretty good. Got together with one of the guys this evening, we figured out how to use a Car Wars Vehicle Design Excel Spreadsheet, refreshed our memories on some of the systems...

And over the next week we are going to design "Escape from Commencement", a car wars scenario trying to escape the zombie infested post apocalyptic ZooMass Commencement Ceremonies. (On UMass Amherst Commencement Day, no less)

With Rocket Launchers!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Scatter! Senbonzakura.




Dude, I seriously wish I could do that.  Would totally rock.


----------



## Mycanid

Well Dog Moon maybe you can, who knows.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dude, I seriously wish I could do that.  Would totally rock.




It would.  But Byakuya is so totally overpowered compared to everyone else dude!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And over the next week we are going to design "Escape from Commencement", a car wars scenario trying to escape the zombie infested post apocalyptic ZooMass Commencement Ceremonies. (On UMass Amherst Commencement Day, no less)
> 
> With Rocket Launchers!!




  Hmm ... well ... all the power to you I guess.


----------



## Mycanid

Holy smokes ... we got an infested hive this evening.   

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 - not bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Pretty good. Got together with one of the guys this evening, we figured out how to use a Car Wars Vehicle Design Excel Spreadsheet, refreshed our memories on some of the systems...
> 
> And over the next week we are going to design "Escape from Commencement", a car wars scenario trying to escape the zombie infested post apocalyptic ZooMass Commencement Ceremonies. (On UMass Amherst Commencement Day, no less)
> 
> With Rocket Launchers!!



Sheesh!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> It would.  But Byakuya is so totally overpowered compared to everyone else dude!




Yeah; wish he wasn't such a punk though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> warlock?
> 
> Yoo hoo!
> 
> Hallooooo!
> 
> .....
> 
> Hmmm ....  :\




What?! I was suffering from a fungal infection of Catch-Up-Itis. There were WAY too many good posts to respond too before I even GOT to this page...

Any way, what Fru said...Nov 6, 1972...

Did I mention I like younger but mature women?  

chuckle

SCA, huh? Full-on rattan methods? I never could get past that. So I went the route of the "Boff" weapon fantasy larps... less chance for injury with pipe-foam on the weapon...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Holy smokes ... we got an infested hive this evening.
> 
> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 - not bad.



Hives usually are an infestation of sorts.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Pretty good. Got together with one of the guys this evening, we figured out how to use a Car Wars Vehicle Design Excel Spreadsheet, refreshed our memories on some of the systems...
> 
> And over the next week we are going to design "Escape from Commencement", a car wars scenario trying to escape the zombie infested post apocalyptic ZooMass Commencement Ceremonies. (On UMass Amherst Commencement Day, no less)
> 
> With Rocket Launchers!!




I played Car Wars once many moons ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So I went the route of the "Boff" weapon fantasy larps... less chance for injury with pipe-foam on the weapon...



I could never get into that stuff.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> It would.  But Byakuya is so totally overpowered compared to everyone else dude!




Hmm ... what about Ghidorah?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sheesh!




Whaaaat? Are you a Rocket Launcherophobe?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I played Car Wars once many moons ago.



Full moons?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What?! I was suffering from a fungal infection of Catch-Up-Itis. There were WAY too many good posts to respond too before I even GOT to this page...
> 
> Any way, what Fru said...Nov 6, 1972...
> 
> Did I mention I like younger but mature women?
> 
> chuckle
> 
> SCA, huh? Full-on rattan methods? I never could get past that. So I went the route of the "Boff" weapon fantasy larps... less chance for injury with pipe-foam on the weapon...




I started light fighting with a rapier and cape and switched to the longblade later on.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Full moons?




Havent done that in a long time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Whaaaat? Are you a Rocket Launcherophobe?



Nope, just it seems so cool, but I barely understand it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I played Car Wars once many moons ago.




It's not one of my primary gaming preferences, I've only played once or twice, but had great fun. And I enjoyed the computer game adaptation - Autoduel by Origin games.

And since UMass is the big cog in the local wheels, we thought it would be entertaining to get the grognards we know to join us for some exploditation goodness.

That and I have over 12' of game table in my cellar, so I have the best place to put down the matchboxes and let fly with the flamethrowers..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Havent done that in a long time.



Gol!


----------



## Mycanid

What sort of a gaming group do you have there in Western MA warlock?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I could never get into that stuff.




It's fun, and it's great cardiac exercise. I'm actually teaching a seamstress friend of mine how to fight, though she hasn't figured out what weapon she prefers yet. 

The only problem I've run into is, depending on the crowd, sometimes people can bring their real life pettiness into the LARP. When that happens, I've walked away. But I still love sparring.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Havent done that in a long time.



You'll have to do it at the lake then. Show off the full moon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah; wish he wasn't such a punk though.




Yup, he has a tree up his bum!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Full moons?




What, pray tell are you asking of the Lady?

And can I get video if she acquieces?


----------



## Mycanid

Well lads and lasses ... I should sign off for the present. Hit a snag here in the database files I have to put my undivided attention on for a bit. Ah well.

If I am not back I will see you tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's fun, and it's great cardiac exercise. I'm actually teaching a seamstress friend of mine how to fight, though she hasn't figured out what weapon she prefers yet.
> 
> The only problem I've run into is, depending on the crowd, sometimes people can bring their real life pettiness into the LARP. When that happens, I've walked away. But I still love sparring.




Ive taken a few nasty hits due to personal grudges. I may have dished out a few in return as well...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I started light fighting with a rapier and cape and switched to the longblade later on.




NICE!

Though it's obviously different systems, I was generally partial to Florentine, and Two-Hander.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll have to do it at the lake then. Show off the full moon.




Likely not, though topless is an option. Maybe I can lose the tan lines.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> NICE!
> 
> Though it's obviously different systems, I was generally partial to Florentine, and Two-Hander.




I never really liked true Florentine. I found I could easily distract with a cape though. It can tie up a weapon rather handily too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What sort of a gaming group do you have there in Western MA warlock?




Primarily my long running D&D group, 7 strong plus me, 2 who have been in the same campaign for the last 12 years of it. They are FINALLY getting on with it, and the climactic clash between good and REALLY EVIL, will likely happen by end of year.

But the Happy Valley is home to a large concentration of gaming, I think we have at least one game store in each of the 5 surrounding towns.

But we like a wide ranges of games, and I keep a LAN room upstairs for computer gaming, though it's started to fall by the wayside as minimum specs for games get higher too fast for my wallet to keep up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive taken a few nasty hits due to personal grudges. I may have dished out a few in return as well...




 

Exxxxxcelllent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Signing off for now. Might be back later.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never really liked true Florentine. I found I could easily distract with a cape though. It can tie up a weapon rather handily too.




Florentine's one of my specialties actually...though I fought a cape and dagger man who was amazing. So, I can see how that would be quite effective with a rapier. Of course, he was also a Rhinohider, and in boff systems we don't really have the same option to just hit harder until they take it like SCA. 

We eventually figured out how to make a boff main-gauche. That rocks the socks.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Likely not, though topless is an option. Maybe I can lose the tan lines.



Tease.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Likely not, though topless is an option. Maybe I can lose the tan lines.




You see, Aeson. She does love you...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Tease.




That was just for you Aeson.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Signing off for now. Might be back later.




Later Fru!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That was just for you Aeson.....




You are just a bad, bad girl. Are you related to Mae West?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Florentine's one of my specialties actually...though I fought a cape and dagger man who was amazing. So, I can see how that would be quite effective with a rapier. Of course, he was also a Rhinohider, and in boff systems we don't really have the same option to just hit harder until they take it like SCA.
> 
> We eventually figured out how to make a boff main-gauche. That rocks the socks.




Well, my size and strength usually caught my opponent off guard. The cape has so many combat uses plut it looked cool!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yup, he has a tree up his bum!




And he's losing his touch, there hasn't been a non-sequitor for like, 10 or 12 posts...

Snap, Snap, come on!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That was just for you Aeson.....



AWWW


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are just a bad, bad girl. Are you related to Mae West?




No, though like Mae one of my parents is a police officer.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, my size and strength usually caught my opponent off guard. The cape has so many combat uses plut it looked cool!




There's nothing quite as cool as having an item which is weapon AND fashion accessory.

Alas, I was usually the monster...Helps that I don't mind dressing up in stupid outfits and then beating the crud out of the PCs for it...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, though like Mae one of my parents is a police officer.




Danger, Will Robinson!! DANGER!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Danger, Will Robinson!! DANGER!



It means she knows how to use handcuffs.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It means she knows how to use handcuffs.




Pshhhh I could teach cops a thing or two about handcuffs.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It means she knows how to use handcuffs.




(Dusts off hands)

She ain't the only one, bubba.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pshhhh I could teach cops a thing or two about handcuffs.



Will you teach me? I'm willing to learn?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Dusts off hands)
> 
> She ain't the only one, bubba.



You're a little too hair for me. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pshhhh I could teach cops a thing or two about handcuffs.




Several just don't have the imagination to complete a full hogtie with a single leg manacle set...

 

I have said too much (*Poof* in to the shadows)


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And he's losing his touch, there hasn't been a non-sequitor for like, 10 or 12 posts...
> 
> Snap, Snap, come on!




Fan Frogs tar banana sewage.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will you teach me? I'm willing to learn?




LOL, I havent done that in awhile.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a little too hair for me. Thanks for the offer.




HAIRY. I'm a little too HAIRY. 

At least, I certainly hope I'm not made completely of hair, it'd be like being that big red fluffy monster in the old Bugs Bunny cartoons. No good can come of this..


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> HAIRY. I'm a little too HAIRY.
> 
> At least, I certainly hope I'm not made completely of hair, it'd be like being that big red fluffy monster in the old Bugs Bunny cartoons. No good can come of this..




Cousin it!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fan Frogs tar banana sewage.




Thank you. Now, everything is right with the universe, once more.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cousin it!




I undid my hair, and flipped it over my face for a company picture. 

You couldn't see my face, in a very Cousin It sorta way.

They wouldn't let me have that be my picture on the website.

Stinkers.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, I havent done that in awhile.



It's like riding a bike.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, I havent done that in awhile.




I'm willing to compare notes...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I undid my hair, and flipped it over my face for a company picture.
> 
> You couldn't see my face, in a very Cousin It sorta way.
> 
> They wouldn't let me have that be my picture on the website.
> 
> Stinkers.  :\




LOL I have a pic of me on my fridge like that. nothing but hair and sunglasses.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's like riding a bike.




But with more locks....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's like riding a bike.




More like locking a bike up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL I have a pic of me on my fridge like that. nothing but hair and sunglasses.




I was REALLY disappointed. The picture came out really good too. But it got mysteriously deleted in a server crash at work.

Hmmmmmm......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL I have a pic of me on my fridge like that. nothing but hair and sunglasses.




Hey. Wait. Now that sound like THE picture to share with the hive. It's YOU. But it grants TOTAL anonymity...

And Myc and I have shared...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL I have a pic of me on my fridge like that. nothing but hair and sunglasses.



Will you share that one? If it's nothing but hair you still keep your identity a secret.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> More like locking a bike up.




Stationary bike. Someone...thing...eventually gets ridden....

My what a comfortable gutter I've found. I think I'll just stay here.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hey. Wait. Now that sound like THE picture to share with the hive. It's YOU. But it grants TOTAL anonymity...
> 
> And Myc and I have shared...



Dang you. Get out of my head.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will you share that one? If it's nothing but hair you still keep your identity a secret.




GET OUT OF MY MIND!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dang you. Get out of my head.




It's crowded enough in there as it is...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's crowded enough in there as it is...



With Goldmoon, Aurora and Sedarfairy running around in there I guess it is.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What got me into RPG's.....
> 
> When I was about 12 some friends and I were playing in the apartment complex where I lived. It was getting cold so we went into a friends apartment. His parents werent home so he put one of his dad's pornos on the VCR. It was about some knight trying to save a lady from a monster that was basically a giant penis. I thought the guy looked really cool in his cheesy armor. One of my friends remarked that he never saw that monster in his book. I asked what book and he started telling me about Dungeons and Dragons. I have been hooked ever since.



That is probably one of the best stories I have ever heard. I just.....I don't have the words.....


----------



## Mycanid

Kay ... I'm back. 

Man warlock ... how do you DO this database table entry stuff all day?  :\ 

I HATE the stuff....


----------



## Mycanid

Lessee ... going over what I missed while gone.

Hmm ... a pic eh? That would be nice. What about you Aeson?

Hmm ... swords, hair, handcuffs, bikes, chains ... oh ho!

Aurora!   

Long time no see....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> With Goldmoon, Aurora and Sedarfairy running around in there I guess it is.




Is Sedarfairy in here too or am I missing something?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Is Sedarfairy in here too or am I missing something?  :\



No she isn't.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not going to say which one I am but I'm in this picture. I hope to get Goldmoon to post if I do.


----------



## Mycanid

I think the only time I ever spoke with her was greeting her in the greeting thread and giggling at her drinking hard liquor straight.

Ah well. Maybe one of these days. She is a lit teacher I think, yes?


----------



## Aurora

Why hello Mycanid!

So, I have to ask.....how exactly did you staple baloney to your face dear? I don't know if you answered it, I didn't completely catch back up.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is probably one of the best stories I have ever heard. I just.....I don't have the words.....




Every word is true Im afraid....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going to say which one I am but I'm in this picture. I hope to get Goldmoon to post if I do.




Well ... you are obviously not on the far left ... down to four.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think the only time I ever spoke with her was greeting her in the greeting thread and giggling at her drinking hard liquor straight.
> 
> Ah well. Maybe one of these days. She is a lit teacher I think, yes?



English and French. Did you see her frog-gigging thread? The dopplefairy posted here in the hive but she hasn't yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kay ... I'm back.
> 
> Man warlock ... how do you DO this database table entry stuff all day?  :\
> 
> I HATE the stuff....




Simple. I rarely do the table or data entry. I apply categories after the tables exist. And our in house programmer knows how to make a good UI, so things are better than MS's default unintuitive landmine system.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why hello Mycanid!
> 
> So, I have to ask.....how exactly did you staple baloney to your face dear? I don't know if you answered it, I didn't completely catch back up.




Actually it is a quote from a song I heard aeons ago on the Dr. Demento show (I think the guy is still alive?!   ) I don't ever remember stapling baloney to my face ....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> English and French. Did you see her frog-gigging thread? The dopplefairy posted here in the hive but she hasn't yet.



The dopplefairy....LOL... nice one. 

Wow, there are a lot of us here this evening. HELLO HIVE!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... you are obviously not on the far left ... down to four.



I could be at one of the other tables. 

Almost everyone in that picture posts here. That was the NC Game Day last month.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Every word is true Im afraid....




And THAT's what makes it a great story...chuckle...


----------



## Aurora

You IT guys. I should get dshai to post in here. You could all talk shop together LOL


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Simple. I rarely do the table or data entry. I apply categories after the tables exist. And our in house programmer knows how to make a good UI, so things are better than MS's default unintuitive landmine system.




QFT!!!!

I have entered all the data. Now I am applying it (slowly) to the categories. No fancy interface. Yeesh. A total drag. But it has to be done. *sigh*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The dopplefairy....LOL... nice one.
> 
> Wow, there are a lot of us here this evening. HELLO HIVE!!!!



There is another one called sedarfaery. Sedarfairy called her a doppleganger.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hello Aurora!

How goes?

Don't worry, we at CSfaBT are still considering you for a position.

The provocative pose won't go to waste!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You IT guys. I should get dshai to post in here. You could all talk shop together LOL



That's ok. He posted once. That's enough.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could be at one of the other tables.
> 
> Almost everyone in that picture posts here. That was the NC Game Day last month.




Oh really ... I hadn't thought of that. True enough.

I have my ideas, but I'll keep silent. No shrieker possession for the fungus this evening!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going to say which one I am but I'm in this picture. I hope to get Goldmoon to post if I do.




Are you the BK cup?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora knows which one is me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is probably one of the best stories I have ever heard. I just.....I don't have the words.....




Make some up.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You IT guys. I should get dshai to post in here. You could all talk shop together LOL




It's called *serious* co-miseration.

Not "shop".

  

[Thumps his armrest again in utter delight....]





Okay ... maybe it is a little shop-talk....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you the BK cup?



I'll tell you when you post a picture.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> You IT guys. I should get dshai to post in here. You could all talk shop together LOL




Have him come in, but for heaven's sake (or hell's for that matter) don't let us talk about work...you think us puppy dogging along behind you and Goldmoon causes postcount bloat...IT talking shop on a forum is like inviting a singularity of gibberish into your solar system.


Hmmm, reminiscent of gamers talking shop...there's a corollary there somewhere, but I can't see it....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you the BK cup?




I may have to retract the possibility of shreiker possession here....


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hello Aurora!
> 
> How goes?
> 
> Don't worry, we at CSfaBT are still considering you for a position.
> 
> The provocative pose won't go to waste!



Good to know. Good to know. *chuckles at your witty antics* 

I am doing good this evening. I had Chipotle for dinner. I love that place.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Have him come in, but for heaven's sake (or hell's for that matter) don't let us talk about work...you think us puppy dogging along behind you and Goldmoon causes postcount bloat...IT talking shop on a forum is like inviting a singularity of gibberish into your solar system.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, reminiscent of gamers talking shop...there's a corollary there somewhere, but I can't see it....




True ... It'ers in yack-mode is something to see.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> HAIRY. I'm a little too HAIRY.
> 
> At least, I certainly hope I'm not made completely of hair, it'd be like being that big red fluffy monster in the old Bugs Bunny cartoons. No good can come of this..




Heh. Dshai is hairy. ROFL For some crazy reason, one night I had a dream that I had an affair with (don't ask me why, I have no idea) Robin Williams. I woke up practically laughing (luckily there were no intimate moments in said dream) and told dshai about it. He looked at me straight faced and said "so you had a dream that you had an affair with the one man on earth who is hairier than I am?"


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good to know. Good to know. *chuckles at your witty antics*
> 
> I am doing good this evening. I had Chipotle for dinner. I love that place.




Chipotle? I thought that was a food, not a place.... :\ 

Or are you being mysterious and speaking of a state of mind or being?


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you the BK cup?



BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good to know. Good to know. *chuckles at your witty antics*
> 
> I am doing good this evening. I had Chipotle for dinner. I love that place.




There's a restaurant named after the sauce where you are?

I'll assume it's good by your love of the locale.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Chipotle? I thought that was a food, not a place.... :\
> 
> Or are you being mysterious and speaking of a state of mind or being?




Its a restaurant chain.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> There's a restaurant named after the sauce where you are?
> 
> I'll assume it's good by your love of the locale.




I don't know ... that Cincinnati chili still gives me the "erps"....  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Chipotle? I thought that was a food, not a place.... :\
> 
> Or are you being mysterious and speaking of a state of mind or being?



http://www.chipotle.com/


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its a restaurant chain.




Yeesh ... and you live in Cali too, eh?

I never heard of the place....

I think I have been in the Underdark too much of late.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHA




How are you today?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> http://www.chipotle.com/




Oy ... it has its own website too....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Dshai is hairy. ROFL For some crazy reason, one night I had a dream that I had an affair with (don't ask me why, I have no idea) Robin Williams. I woke up practically laughing (luckily there were no intimate moments in said dream) and told dshai about it. He looked at me straight faced and said "so you had a dream that you had an affair with the one man on earth who is hairier than I am?"




Now THAT is a unique and impressive story. You'd do good at the birthday parties at my place of work - embarrassing stories, or at least funny but odd stories, are a requirement.

One which I've avoided for years. Not being embarassable helps immensly. So instead I tell stories of my Father's indescretions with alcohol in his early years.


----------



## Aeson

Chipotle is McDonald's answer to Moe's.


----------



## Mycanid

I'm still wondering which one is Aeson....  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I don't know ... that Cincinnati chili still gives me the "erps"....  :\



Heh. My family wanted to eat there when they were in town. I let them go without me. My stepmom used to come here with an empty suitcase and fill it full of Cinci chili, Mike Sells Potato chips, Vernors soda, Esther Price candy (beats Sees hands down, there is NO comparison), and Chi-Chis salsa. Now a couple of these things you can buy in CA.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chipotle is McDonald's answer to Moe's.




Moe's?   

*SIGH*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its a restaurant chain.




OH! A friend of mine loves that place when she and her husband go to Denver - I'm sure it's the same chain...


----------



## Aeson

She didn't take the bait. I need something else. Her willpower is too strong. Goldmoon, what else will it take to get a picture of you?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. My family wanted to eat there when they were in town. I let them go without me. My stepmom used to come here with an empty suitcase and fill it full of Cinci chili, Mike Sells Potato chips, Vernors soda, Esther Price candy (beats Sees hands down, there is NO comparison), and Chi-Chis salsa. Now a couple of these things you can buy in CA.




A suitcase of food to take home?   

Wow....

Edit: I HAVE heard of Vernor's soda and Chi-chi's salsa, I think....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm still wondering which one is Aeson....  :\



Goldmoon holds the key.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. My family wanted to eat there when they were in town. I let them go without me. My stepmom used to come here with an empty suitcase and fill it full of Cinci chili, Mike Sells Potato chips, Vernors soda, Esther Price candy (beats Sees hands down, there is NO comparison), and Chi-Chis salsa. Now a couple of these things you can buy in CA.




Godiva candy FTW!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now THAT is a unique and impressive story. You'd do good at the birthday parties at my place of work - embarrassing stories, or at least funny but odd stories, are a requirement.
> 
> One which I've avoided for years. Not being embarassable helps immensly. So instead I tell stories of my Father's indescretions with alcohol in his early years.



Nice. 

I am fun at parties. I have all kinds of stories.... most involve my brother though and his antics. They are always a hit because I have to sign when i tell them (he's deaf) and it really gets people enthralled.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Moe's?
> 
> *SIGH*



You don't know Moe's either?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> She didn't take the bait. I need something else. Her willpower is too strong. Goldmoon, what else will it take to get a picture of you?




You expected her to break so easily...?

Hmph!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She didn't take the bait. I need something else. Her willpower is too strong. Goldmoon, what else will it take to get a picture of you?




Ill post one in time.....


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Godiva candy FTW!



Godiva is good. I had it for the first time when I was in Belgium actually, but Esther Price is better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Godiva candy FTW!




Ghiradelli!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You expected her to break so easily...?
> 
> Hmph!




Wouldnt that be dissappointing?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> I am fun at parties. I have all kinds of stories.... most involve my brother though and his antics. They are always a hit because I have to sign when i tell them (he's deaf) and it really gets people enthralled.




I didn't know (or remember?) that you know sign language.

You had to learn to be around your brother, I take it?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Chipotle is McDonald's answer to Moe's.



I think Moe's is gross.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill post one in time.....



Very well.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't know Moe's either?




Nope. Never heard of it!


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How are you today?



In a good mood.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wouldnt that be dissappointing?



Yes it would. The chase continues.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> I am fun at parties. I have all kinds of stories.... most involve my brother though and his antics. They are always a hit because I have to sign when i tell them (he's deaf) and it really gets people enthralled.




Antics are always good party story fodder...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ghiradelli!




I like their chocolate - but their hot chocolate is awful IMO.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> In a good mood.




thats good, how are the litle ones?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think Moe's is gross.



I don't disagree.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ghiradelli!



I have been to the factory in San Fran several times. Nothing like a big ol hunk o chocolate to eat off of for days!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> In a good mood.



That's great.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> thats good, how are the litle ones?




other than inside and outside, of course. 

at least ... I assume?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Godiva is good. I had it for the first time when I was in Belgium actually, but Esther Price is better.




ooooo, I may have to deduct points from you for that......


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been to the factory in San Fran several times. Nothing like a big ol hunk o chocolate to eat off of for days!




I must admit that I would like the fisherman's wharf a whole lot better if it were not so crowded all the time.

In Scotland (or even Maine and Alaska, for that matter) the little coastal towns and harbors have a beauty and charm all their own. 

Of course ...  :\  ... I like the smell of the ocean and seaweed and all that....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I didn't know (or remember?) that you know sign language.
> 
> You had to learn to be around your brother, I take it?



Pretty much. I am not as quick as deaf people, but I get by quite nicely. 

My brother has 2 main interpreters at CIA in NY and they both couldnt come to one of his llectures so the school sent a fill-in. The guy could only fingerspell  :\   So my brother didnt even get half the info.  We told him to complain to the school....it is their responsibility. Especially for the amount of money it costs to go there.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have been to the factory in San Fran several times. Nothing like a big ol hunk o chocolate to eat off of for days!




I was given a 10 pound bar for Christmas three years ago.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> thats good, how are the litle ones?



Kylee is sleeping and as cute and ornery as ever, and the other on is kicking my bladder as we speak.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wouldnt that be dissappointing?




Pretty much. The revelation at the end is that much sweeter for a driven and difficult chase.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ooooo, I may have to deduct points from you for that......



Have you ever had Esther Price candy?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is sleeping and as cute and ornery as ever, and the other on is kicking my bladder as we speak.....




Sounds like more pee-breaks for you!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is sleeping and as cute and ornery as ever, and the other on is kicking my bladder as we speak.....




ouch. My youngest brother did that to my mom. My middle brother did somersaults in the womb and was BIG (he is now too ... 6'3"), and he would ungracefully flop over all at once after a slow turn. I actually kicked my mom's ribcage near and around her heart area, etc. ... at least that is what she said.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit that I would like the fisherman's wharf a whole lot better if it were not so crowded all the time.
> 
> In Scotland (or even Maine and Alaska, for that matter) the little coastal towns and harbors have a beauty and charm all their own.
> 
> Of course ...  :\  ... I like the smell of the ocean and seaweed and all that....



Mmmmmm so do I. I liked the little coastal towns in France personally.   *sighs*

We might be putting in for a move to Europe.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have you ever had Esther Price candy?




Well, no but Godiva is an orgasim by the bite. I cant imagine anything better.....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Pretty much. The revelation at the end is that much sweeter for a driven and difficult chase.




Unless it is Lady Godiva. I don't think that was worth it.    Poor Tom.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I like their chocolate - but their hot chocolate is awful IMO.




I've found that getting the Automated Cocoa heater/mixer contraptions can make Swiss Miss beat "high end" hot chocolate mixes.

Of course, I like mixing powdered chai in with my hot chocolate mix...

Mmmmmmm, tasty!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm so do I. I liked the little coastal towns in France personally.   *sighs*
> 
> We might be putting in for a move to Europe.




I have requests in for most of Europe in right now.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm so do I. I liked the little coastal towns in France personally.   *sighs*
> 
> We might be putting in for a move to Europe.




Oh ho. Transfer to an Air Force base in Europe, eh? Maybe GM could come and visit you then.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sounds like more pee-breaks for you!



You should hear the stories I heard from one of the gamers in her group when he came to town a few weeks ago.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ouch. My youngest brother did that to my mom. My middle brother did somersaults in the womb and was BIG (he is now too ... 6'3"), and he would ungracefully flop over all at once after a slow turn. I actually kicked my mom's ribcage near and around her heart area, etc. ... at least that is what she said.



It's not that bad. Once I had Kylee, I almost missed feeling her move around. Of course, havig her there in my arms was even better. The best is when they get the hiccups in utero, it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should hear the stories I heard from one of the gamers in her group when he came to town a few weeks ago.



HEY! LOL .......which stories were those?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've found that getting the Automated Cocoa heater/mixer contraptions can make Swiss Miss beat "high end" hot chocolate mixes.
> 
> Of course, I like mixing powdered chai in with my hot chocolate mix...
> 
> Mmmmmmm, tasty!




I like drinking a mix of French coffee, hot chocolate and egg nog, admittedly.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have requests in for most of Europe in right now.



Will you take me with you?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, no but Godiva is an orgasim by the bite. I cant imagine anything better.....




I may not be a woman, but I have to agree with you about what good chocolate is like...

Sigh...I need me some chocolate!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's not that bad. Once I had Kylee, I almost missed feeling her move around. Of course, havig her there in my arms was even better. The best is when they get the hiccups in utero, it always makes me laugh.




Honestly it sounds like a great experience.....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have requests in for most of Europe in right now.




Nice!  Where are you hoping to go?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will you take me with you?




Id have to pay for it...lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Unless it is Lady Godiva. I don't think that was worth it.    Poor Tom.




He didn't chase, and he didn't wait...naughty boy got exactly what he deserved...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> HEY! LOL .......which stories were those?



Nah Nah. I ain't telling. Actually I told you all that he told me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice!  Where are you hoping to go?




Belgum is my first choice.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Id have to pay for it...lol



I'd have to pay for it. I pay my way.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will you take me with you?




I would be honored to go with GM (or actually any of you to be honest) but I would probably bore you to tears!   

Well ... who knows. I like looking at ruined castles, monasteries, etc., etc. and gamers probably would like that too.... Hmm.  :\  Hadn't thought of it that way....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He didn't chase, and he didn't wait...naughty boy got exactly what he deserved...




Should I know what that is?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Belgum is my first choice.



The sisters ex husband was stationed there.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Belgum is my first choice.




Rats ... if you went to Scotland I might actually have to try and figure something out.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ... egg nog, ...




Wheewwwww....egg nog, tastes like weird...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He didn't chase, and he didn't wait...naughty boy got exactly what he deserved...




Pretty rough sentence though.

Ah well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The sisters ex husband was stationed there.




There is a sweet base there in Chevers. It would be great for my career.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ho. Transfer to an Air Force base in Europe, eh? Maybe GM could come and visit you then.



Yep. The company Klint works for answers to mainly the CIA and FBI, but they work with the Air Force. The Air Force just gave them buildings and people at Lakenheath, England and Nurembourg, Germany. (SP?) So, jobs will start popping up there soon and dshai will prolly put in for a postion at one of them. I mean, he was brought in to go into management and it looks good to have "broadened your horizons" and done a few years in a different IT field than your specialty and in a new place. So, if we have to move for a few years, why not have it be someplace really cool where we otherwise would probably never get to live. Especially when it is on the governments dime.....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wheewwwww....egg nog, tastes like weird...




SIR! You have not tasted REAL eggnog!

Stuff that is almost 90 proof alcohol content and is AMAZING. And I don't like hard liquor either.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Honestly it sounds like a great experience.....



It is. I am not going to get mushy though.  LOL  I will save you all from that.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep. The company Klint works for answers to mainly the CIA and FBI, but they work with the Air Force. The Air Force just gave them buildings and people at Lakenheath, England and Nurembourg, Germany. (SP?) So, jobs will start popping up there soon and dshai will prolly put in for a postion at one of them. I mean, he was brought in to go into management and it looks good to have "broadened your horizons" and done a few years in a different IT field than your specialty and in a new place. So, if we have to move for a few years, why not have it be someplace really cool where we otherwise would probably never get to live. Especially when it is on the governments dime.....



You can't go to Europe to live. We need you here.


----------



## Mycanid

GM - Tom (people think that is where the term "peeping Tom" came from, btw) was ... was it beheaded I think, warlock? He was killed in any event.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Should I know what that is?




Myc's reference above to Lady Godiva...

The whole town refused to look as she rode naked through the town for her "crimes"...

'Cept one, ole Tom, Peeping Tom, you'd call him, and got a hot poker in the eye from the other folk for his audacity...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You hivers have been busy.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Belgum is my first choice.



I had Belgian waffles (of course they just called them waffles LOL) with Strawberry Haagen Daazs ice cream on them when I was there  YUM!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep. The company Klint works for answers to mainly the CIA and FBI, but they work with the Air Force. The Air Force just gave them buildings and people at Lakenheath, England and Nurembourg, Germany. (SP?) So, jobs will start popping up there soon and dshai will prolly put in for a postion at one of them. I mean, he was brought in to go into management and it looks good to have "broadened your horizons" and done a few years in a different IT field than your specialty and in a new place. So, if we have to move for a few years, why not have it be someplace really cool where we otherwise would probably never get to live. Especially when it is on the governments dime.....




Yeah, Id come visit if youd let me. I love to meet new people in person.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He didn't chase, and he didn't wait...naughty boy got exactly what he deserved...



Hee hee hee...you said naughty.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is. I am not going to get mushy though.  LOL  I will save you all from that.




Please mush away.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> SIR! You have not tasted REAL eggnog!
> 
> Stuff that is almost 90 proof alcohol content and is AMAZING. And I don't like hard liquor either.  :\




But I've tasted WEIRD, and it's name is Egg Nog...(face nearly implodes)


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep. The company Klint works for answers to mainly the CIA and FBI, but they work with the Air Force. The Air Force just gave them buildings and people at Lakenheath, England and Nurembourg, Germany. (SP?) So, jobs will start popping up there soon and dshai will prolly put in for a postion at one of them. I mean, he was brought in to go into management and it looks good to have "broadened your horizons" and done a few years in a different IT field than your specialty and in a new place. So, if we have to move for a few years, why not have it be someplace really cool where we otherwise would probably never get to live. Especially when it is on the governments dime.....




Very nice indeed. 

I vote for England for you ... but that is b/c I am an anglophile!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There is a sweet base there in Chevers. It would be great for my career.



It will be even harder for us to chase after you if you go. 

I understand that it's important for you. Good luck in getting it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee...you said naughty.....




Dont make my mind go down there...lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> GM - Tom (people think that is where the term "peeping Tom" came from, btw) was ... was it beheaded I think, warlock? He was killed in any event.




After the hot poker, I think...but I thought he had to live with HIS shame for a while...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I would be honored to go with GM (or actually any of you to be honest) but I would probably bore you to tears!
> 
> Well ... who knows. I like looking at ruined castles, monasteries, etc., etc. and gamers probably would like that too.... Hmm.  :\  Hadn't thought of it that way....



Not boring at all. I would drag you to museums and little out of the way local eateries, and I would want to walk cobblestone streets and look in little local shops and walk through local gardens. And then sit in local coffee shops and people watch. I like people watching.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But I've tasted WEIRD, and it's name is Egg Nog...(face nearly implodes)




Sir! I am going to have to come over there to Western MA and initaiate you into the higher mysteries of gastronomic enlightenment if you keep on like that!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Id come visit if youd let me. I love to meet new people in person.



Next time you're in Atlanta you should drop me a line. I'll buy you a drink.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It will be even harder for us to chase after you if you go.
> 
> I understand that it's important for you. Good luck in getting it.




It wont be easy though...lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You hivers have been busy.




We are ALWAYS busy. But some of us are ninjas, so you don't see us...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Next time you're in Atlanta you should drop me a line. I'll buy you a drink.




I may just do that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee...you said naughty.....




I'm very familiar with the word. First name basis, even.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It wont be easy though...lol



You can do it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not boring at all. I would drag you to museums and little out of the way local eateries, and I would want to walk cobblestone streets and look in little local shops and walk through local gardens. And then sit in local coffee shops and people watch. I like people watching.




That sounds like fun. Aww, youre making me have a posting crush on you.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Rats ... if you went to Scotland I might actually have to try and figure something out.



At San Diego Int'l Airport when I was waiting for my plane home I sat next to a very nice man from Scotland. He and his wife said they come to San Diego every 2 years and stay for a month. They were cool.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dont make my mind go down there...lol




I've already found a wonderful spot in the gutter here, come on down, I hear there are free drinks...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can do it.




Out of my hands. Its luck of the draw now....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not boring at all. I would drag you to museums and little out of the way local eateries, and I would want to walk cobblestone streets and look in little local shops and walk through local gardens. And then sit in local coffee shops and people watch. I like people watching.




Hmm ... since you put it that way....   

Museums are nice indeed.... coffee shops? No complaints.

Cobblestone streets are especially nice. You like all that you should visit Edinburgh some time - the oldest part of the city. It is absolutely beautiful.

And I am not a city type person either.... (Witness ignorance of Moe's and chipotle's, for example!   )


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've already found a wonderful spot in the gutter here, come on down, I hear there are free drinks...




*Perks up* Free drinks?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sir! I am going to have to come over there to Western MA and initaiate you into the higher mysteries of gastronomic enlightenment if you keep on like that!




W
E
I
R
D

=

E
G
G

N
O
G

It even affects my typing....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I may just do that.



I've met a couple EnWorlders that came here for one reason or another this year. I met a lot more of them at NC Game Day. It would be great to sit down and chat face to face with you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, whats the topic of the minute?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Next time you're in Atlanta you should drop me a line. I'll buy you a _GUINNESS_.




FIFY.

Remember, I'm on your side...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We are ALWAYS busy. But some of us are ninjas, so you don't see us...




Speak for yourself! A fungal ninja?!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've met a couple EnWorlders that came here for one reason or another this year. I met a lot more of them at NC Game Day. It would be great to sit down and chat face to face with you.




You dont care about the chatting, you just want to know what I look like.....


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That sounds like fun. Aww, youre making me have a posting crush on you.



Hear that hivers! Eat that fellas!     

*mwah*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> FIFY.
> 
> Remember, I'm on your side...




Brilliant!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> At San Diego Int'l Airport when I was waiting for my plane home I sat next to a very nice man from Scotland. He and his wife said they come to San Diego every 2 years and stay for a month. They were cool.




The old folks in Scotland are amazing people. Just really ... nice ...people. *sigh*

All right ... I'm getting something like "homesickness" now.  :\ 

Where is my Alasdair Fraser music?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Perks up* Free drinks?




It's ladies night... Free drinks...Guiness, I assume, or something with chocolate?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*ack!*_


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> W
> E
> I
> R
> D
> 
> =
> 
> E
> G
> G
> 
> N
> O
> G
> 
> It even affects my typing....




  

Philistine!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, whats the topic of the minute?




Whatever you can keep up with...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hear that hivers! Eat that fellas!
> 
> *mwah*




Awww I got a kiss. Thats the most action Ive had in awhile.  

*mwah* right back to you.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's ladies night... Free drinks...Guiness, I assume, or something with chocolate?




Chocolate Guinness?   I......would......just......DIE


----------



## Mycanid

No worries Aurora. I ain't got a crush on no one. I like talking with all of you.

Gamers are my people.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hear that hivers! Eat that fellas!
> 
> *mwah*




Wait. You want me to eat You and Goldmoon? 

Where do I sign up? You both sound sweet.


----------



## Aurora

If we both end up in Europe Goldmoon, we will definitely have to get together. Hopefully we won't end up on opposite sides! LOL Maybe we can ever game! HOORAY!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You dont care about the chatting, you just want to know what I look like.....



That isn't the only thing. I know there is a brain in there and would love to get to know you. Looks are secondary to getting to know the person I'm talking to now. You'll be amazed how different people are in person.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww I got a kiss. Thats the most action Ive had in awhile.
> 
> *mwah* right back to you.



ooohhhhhh.....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*ack!*_




Hey Fru.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Brilliant!




I even have a piece of rubber on my pencil to get rid of those bad ideas...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wait. You want me to eat You and Goldmoon?
> 
> Where do I sign up? You both sound sweet.



LOL


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll be amazed how different people are in person.




True enough.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww I got a kiss. Thats the most action Ive had in awhile.
> 
> *mwah* right back to you.



This is the most action the hive has probably seen in awhile.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Chocolate Guinness?   I......would......just......DIE




Please don't. I rather like you animate and alive. There's got to be SOME way to mix the two...I'll look into it, shall I?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Chocolate Guinness?   I......would......just......DIE




Chocolate beer?   

Only if there was egg nog in it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is the most action the hive has probably seen in awhile.



You are in a good mood. Feisty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Fru.



A fungal forest.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is the most action the hive has probably seen in awhile.




Not for lack of trying though...


----------



## Mycanid

S'all right. Things come as they come.

S'what makes them nicer when they do arrive finally.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You are in a good mood. Feisty.



Feisty is good; I like feisty.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not for lack of trying though...



And trying.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Chocolate Guinness?   I......would......just......DIE



I am pretty sure I have seen one of these before......

I love the old Guiness ads and bar signs. I need to get one for my bar. I have a couple cool signs. My favorite is one that is about 75+ years old that came from Texas that says "Saloon closed for hangings"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> S'all right. Things come as they come.
> 
> S'what makes them nicer when they do arrive finally.



Its making the choice that is hard work.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> If we both end up in Europe Goldmoon, we will definitely have to get together. Hopefully we won't end up on opposite sides! LOL Maybe we can ever game! HOORAY!




Yes, gaming would be awesome!


----------



## Mycanid

Where I want to go in Europe MOST right now are the Orkneys and the Shetlands....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure I have seen one of these before......
> 
> I love the old Guiness ads and bar signs. I need to get one for my bar. I have a couple cool signs. My favorite is one that is about 75+ years old that came from Texas that says "Saloon closed for hangings"




Naturally, I mean, why sit around in the bar when there's entertainment ot be had?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reduce the whole of creation to smoldering ashes!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, gaming would be awesome!




If you two do get together for a game I'd especially like to see a pic of that. Hmm....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is the most action the hive has probably seen in awhile.




Were putting on a show now.....LOL

An Amazon and a pregnant woman making out online...... Never thought Id see it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Naturally, I mean, why sit around in the bar when there's entertainment ot be had?



Whoever said the hive was dead didn't know us old fogeys would throw gasoline on a tiny flame.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> If we both end up in Europe Goldmoon, we will definitely have to get together. Hopefully we won't end up on opposite sides! LOL Maybe we can ever game! HOORAY!




So many hivers would simply explode from the potentiality, it could be used as a weapon....


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Reduce the whole of creation to smoldering ashes!




Wondering where you were Sir Galeros.   

A very fine evening it must be if you poke your nose in here again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were putting on a show now.....LOL
> 
> An Amazon and a pregnant woman making out online...... Never thought Id see it.



When will the DVD be available?


----------



## Bront

Hi hive


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So many hivers would simply explode from the potentiality, it could be used as a weapon....



More powerful than a hydrogen bomb.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were putting on a show now.....LOL
> 
> An Amazon and a pregnant woman making out online...... Never thought Id see it.



Make that a short pregnant woman. LOL I'd probably have to sit on your lap. 


Edit: I really need to learn to keep the inner monologue inside my head.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So many hivers would simply explode from the potentiality, it could be used as a weapon....




Hmmmmm, how can I harness the power of female gamers as a weapon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi hive



Speak of the devil.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi hive



Hello Bront!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi hive




ABout time you showed up!   

A very good evening to you too Bront.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were putting on a show now.....LOL
> 
> An Amazon and a pregnant woman making out online...... Never thought Id see it.




I'm still working on that picture....shall I change from provocative, powerful poses to pander to the masses?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were putting on a show now.....LOL
> 
> An Amazon and a pregnant woman making out online...... Never thought Id see it.



You would be amazed what you see on the interweb.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Make that a short pregnant woman. LOL I'd probably have to sit on your lap.
> 
> 
> Edit: I really need to learn to keep the inner monologue inside my head.




*Makes room in her lap*


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whoever said the hive was dead didn't know us old fogeys would throw gasoline on a tiny flame.




We're old and creaky, we need a bonfire to warm the old bones...chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, how can I harness the power of female gamers as a weapon?



Pure concentrated estrogen? :shrug:


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Bront!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Make that a short pregnant woman. LOL I'd probably have to sit on your lap.
> 
> 
> Edit: I really need to learn to keep the inner monologue inside my head.



No you don't.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... okay ... now that Bront is here I should retire, unfortunately. A pleasure to spend time with you all again. 

Perhaps I will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm still working on that picture....shall I change from provocative, powerful poses to pander to the masses?



Are you sure you didn't mean proses?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Make that a short pregnant woman. LOL I'd probably have to sit on your lap.
> 
> 
> Edit: I really need to learn to keep the inner monologue inside my head.




Quit giving me visual ideas...

Unless you want to...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You would be amazed what you see on the interweb.



I doubt that there is a fetish that _doesn't_ have a picture representing it on the web.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Unless you want to...



I think thats the point.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Make that a short pregnant woman. LOL I'd probably have to sit on your lap.
> 
> 
> Edit: I really need to learn to keep the inner monologue inside my head.



No, we want to here more.   Do you publish a newsletter?


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi hive




Greetings from the Post Storm!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pure concentrated estrogen? :shrug:




Aurora has enough of that right now Im sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... okay ... now that Bront is here I should retire, unfortunately. A pleasure to spend time with you all again.
> 
> Perhaps I will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I doubt that there is a fetish that _doesn't_ have a picture representing it on the web.



I'm looking. I'm going to find a pregnant shortie making out with an amazon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings from the Post Storm!



Or is it Storm Post?!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... okay ... now that Bront is here I should retire, unfortunately. A pleasure to spend time with you all again.
> 
> Perhaps I will see you all tomorrow.



No fun Mycanid. I like having you here.    You bring a little sanity to this bunch of ruffians.  Have a good night.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I doubt that there is a fetish that _doesn't_ have a picture representing it on the web.




I dont think there a a picture quite like that though.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ABout time you showed up!
> 
> A very good evening to you too Bront.



Meh, been better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> No, we want to here more.   Do you publish a newsletter?



I've got one that comes out quarterly. You interested?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whoever said the hive was dead didn't know us old fogeys would throw gasoline on a tiny flame.



I don't yet consider myself old!


----------



## Goldmoon

See what you started Aurora?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Meh, been better.



_*gives Bront a hug*_


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you sure you didn't mean proses?




BFA in Painting, preference for Illustration. I may not have actual pictures, but when has that stopped an artist from capturing the beauty of the female form

(ie, cross thread posts have occured where I've seen Goldmoon and Aurora post that they were in "provocative poses", and I said I started drawing...[/RECAP])


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> No fun Mycanid. I like having you here.    You bring a little sanity to this bunch of ruffians.  Have a good night.



I'm not sane?


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> No, we want to here more.   Do you publish a newsletter?



The second Tuesday of every month. Unless I don't feel like it. Or the world ends or something.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The second Tuesday of every month. Unless I don't feel like it. Or the world ends or something.




Heehee


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got one that comes out quarterly. You interested?



It wouldn't be quite the same...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See what you started Aurora?



I enjoy being the.....instigator. *raises an eyebrow*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't yet consider myself old!



Youre 31. I'll be 31 in 5 days. I condider myself to be old.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't yet consider myself old!



I don't either. Litlbeast keeps calling herself old. I tell her she's full of it.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not sane?



You might be. I haven't been able to tell from your posts yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> No fun Mycanid. I like having you here.    You bring a little sanity to this bunch of ruffians.  Have a good night.




We all like him, but who wants SANITY? It's overrated...

I like crazy (just not TOOOOO crazy)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be quite the same...



I try to keep it as true to the hive as possible.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I enjoy being the.....instigator. *raises an eyebrow*



Tease.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Youre 31. I'll be 31 in 5 days. I condider myself to be old.



I most certainly am not. I turned 30 last month.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Tease.



I think I have been called that before.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I enjoy being the.....instigator. *raises an eyebrow*




*Mro....*, I mean, "Lucky Dshai!"


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> The second Tuesday of every month. Unless I don't feel like it. Or the world ends or something.



Cool.  It has pictures, right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not sane?



Everyone is given a little spark of madness....you mutn't lose it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I enjoy being the.....instigator. *raises an eyebrow*




Now youre teasing me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I most certainly am not. I turned 30 last month.



Kick him for that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Youre 31. I'll be 31 in 5 days. I condider myself to be old.




I'm older than you and I'm NOT OLD. 

Thus, you cannot be old.

Thus, Aurora cannot be old.

Shame on you for saying she is, you big mean meanie...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I most certainly am not. I turned 30 last month.



 Sorry, my math is a little wonky. Must be the beer.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I have been called that before.



Yes I know. By me on more than one occasion.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Now youre teasing me.



That's HAWT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Now youre teasing me.



I like a tease.


----------



## Wereserpent

Roar! Tenken.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Now youre teasing me.




You hear that, Aurora. Keep it up, we are transfering the funds to your Swiss bank account now...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's HAWT.




Well she Piques my interest. (Sorry Aurora but you do)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kick him for that.



I'll kick back. But gently, and not in the tummy.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  It has pictures, right?



Uhhh what kind of pictures? *raises both her eyebrows naughtily* (is that a word? It should be....) LOL You already know what I look like. I posted a pic of me and dshai on the old NTL, remember?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well she Piques my interest. (Sorry Aurora but you do)



Piqueachu!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Roar! Tenken.




(looks around)

Nope, still didn't make any sense.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well she Piques my interest. (Sorry Aurora but you do)



Now you know why she is the Queen of the Hivemind.


----------



## Heckler

AESON...YOU TURNCOAT!

I'm terminating your d00d membership.  Hand in your card.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well she Piques my interest. (Sorry Aurora but you do)



Fine with me. (prolly with dshai as well LOL)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now you know why she is the Queen of the Hivemind.



Empress.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uhhh what kind of pictures? *raises both her eyebrows naughtily* (is that a word? It should be....) LOL You already know what I look like. I posted a pic of me and dshai on the old NTL, remember?




*Sheepishly* Can I see?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uhhh what kind of pictures? *raises both her eyebrows naughtily* (is that a word? It should be....) LOL You already know what I look like. I posted a pic of me and dshai on the old NTL, remember?



There can be a pic posted here as well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Skewer Him!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> AESON...YOU TURNCOAT!
> 
> I'm terminating your d00d membership.  Hand in your card.



Oh snap! Hi Heckler!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *raises both her eyebrows naughtily* (is that a word? It should be....)




Yup, it is a word, and you use it...FABULOUSLY.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> AESON...YOU TURNCOAT!
> 
> I'm terminating your d00d membership.  Hand in your card.



Heya Heckler. I got your package. The sauce was great I made dip with it. 

Haven't tried the Apple Butter yety, but I'll be making some toast tomorrow.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> AESON...YOU TURNCOAT!
> 
> I'm terminating your d00d membership.  Hand in your card.



I didn't expect you to show up this late but the post was expected.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fine with me. (prolly with dshai as well LOL)




Hmmmmm, I want to say it......


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Sheepishly* Can I see?



You won't be impressed. I was better looking 10 years ago. Gawd, I *do* sound old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Skewer Him!



You'll need a stabbity stick.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Skewer Him!




Who?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, I want to say it......





Crush all!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler you'll never know what I get in return. As a matter of fact I get the denarii and the pics as well as something extra.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> AESON...YOU TURNCOAT!
> 
> I'm terminating your d00d membership.  Hand in your card.




HECKLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Heckler. I got your package. The sauce was great I made dip with it.
> 
> Haven't tried the Apple Butter yety, but I'll be making some toast tomorrow.



You made dip with it? That is WRONG! It is eaten on coneys or on spaghetti with onions and oyster crackers! 

Just kidding eat it however you want man.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, I want to say it......




Search your feelings. You know it to be true...


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Heckler. I got your package. The sauce was great I made dip with it.
> 
> Haven't tried the Apple Butter yety, but I'll be making some toast tomorrow.





What were you dipping?  Chips, I guess?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You won't be impressed. I was better looking 10 years ago. Gawd, I *do* sound old.




Humor me?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, I want to say it......



Please don't. I'm having palpitations as is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Crush all!



You'll need a boulder the size of Texas.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Humor me?



Will it get you to post a pic? A picture of her can be arranged.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hey Ho Heckler, how's the jester jig?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heckler you'll never know what I get in return. As a matter of fact I get the denarii and the pics as well as something extra.



Are you guys discussing something from CM? You are gonna make me go over there aren't you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Reduce the whole of Aeson to smoldering Goldmoons!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> You won't be impressed. I was better looking 10 years ago. Gawd, I *do* sound old.




Piffle!

I was better looking 20 years ago, missy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Please don't. I'm having palpitations as is.



BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You made dip with it? That is WRONG! It is eaten on coneys or on spaghetti with onions and oyster crackers!
> 
> Just kidding eat it however you want man.



It was just w/one can though. I'll be using the other for spaghetti topping.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you guys discussing something from CM? You are gonna make me go over there aren't you?




I cant navigate that place. Post a link whoever goes there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will it get you to post a pic? A picture of her can be arranged.




You DO understand the harder you try, the more incentive it gives her to dangle the bait just out of your grasp?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> What were you dipping?  Chips, I guess?



Aye, tortilla.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Reduce the whole of Aeson to smoldering Goldmoons!




I am smoldering!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will it get you to post a pic? A picture of her can be arranged.



You wouldn't dare! I can post a pic of myself thank you!


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Reduce the whole of Aeson to smoldering Goldmoons!




Um, no. How about smouldering Hecklers? We already know "He's on FIAH!"


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heckler you'll never know what I get in return. As a matter of fact I get the denarii and the pics as well as something extra.




Oh, now, thats just not right...

I may have to negrepgreyrep you for that...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You DO understand the harder you try, the more incentive it gives her to dangle the bait just out of your grasp?




Heehee


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you guys discussing something from CM? You are gonna make me go over there aren't you?



It's over now. It was a posting contest. Queen_Of_Spades offered some naughty pics if we helped her win.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You DO understand the harder you try, the more incentive it gives her to dangle the bait just out of your grasp?



Like a fish to the hook.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I am smoldering!




Do you need to be put out? That could leave a mark? I have some blankets?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oh, now, thats just not right...
> 
> I may have to negrepgreyrep you for that...




WHy we dont have a rep system here?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant navigate that place. Post a link whoever goes there.



http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?t=24932


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Um, no. How about smouldering Hecklers? We already know "He's on FIAH!"



Then whats the roof?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do you need to be put out? That could leave a mark? I have some blankets?




Thanks but I can manage.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Piffle!
> 
> I was better looking 20 years ago, missy.



Yeah, but you are like 9 years older than me. So, we went downhill at the same time. ROFL

I dated a guy who was 9 years older than me once....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You wouldn't dare! I can post a pic of myself thank you!



I know you can. It's a lovely picture except for that beast standing next to you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heehee




For the record, I restate, you are a bad, bad girl...

Work it!

Cause I love watching you work...


----------



## Wereserpent

Devour!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/showthread.php?t=24932




I keep getting this message.

Goldmoon, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then whats the roof?




Been taken over by a gargoyle named Kuruth.

He's on fire, too.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oh, now, thats just not right...
> 
> I may have to negrepgreyrep you for that...



Sorry, mang.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you guys discussing something from CM? You are gonna make me go over there aren't you?




Long story short:

Wyn started a contest to see who could start a thread that got the most responses.  Advocus(?) was handing out denarii to posters, then Queen of Spades said she would send out topless Mardi Gras pics if she won.  After that, well, guys like boobies so you do the math...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Devour!



A bag of devouring?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I keep getting this message.
> 
> Goldmoon, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.




Well, I don't have an account there, so you are a step in the right direction, at least..


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I keep getting this message.
> 
> Goldmoon, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.



Did you try logging in? 

Any other CMers have trouble with the link?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A bag of devouring?




Just a Bag of Devouring Corndogs.

Very minor item...


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It was just w/one can though. I'll be using the other for spaghetti topping.




There ya go.  Flavor how you like, but I prefer diced onions, shredded cheddar hot sauce and oyster crackers.

Good stuff.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you try logging in?
> 
> Any other CMers have trouble with the link?




It ways "Goldmoon" So I know Im logged in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Been taken over by a gargoyle named Kuruth.



Stone by day, warrior by night?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It ways "Goldmoon" So I know Im logged in.



Try going to the Taberna and access the thread from there. Thread title is  [contest] - UNCENSORED Mardi Gras Pictures


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you try logging in?
> 
> Any other CMers have trouble with the link?



It is supposed to go to a specific post?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Stone by day, warrior by night?




Actually Stony Warrior all the time. None of that pansy needing to sleep in statue form stuff. 

I can hear the chant now..."Kuruth! Kuruth! Kuruth is on FIRE!"

It was a lot of napalm...


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you are like 9 years older than me. So, we went downhill at the same time. ROFL
> 
> I dated a guy who was 9 years older than me once....




See, I need to find a chic like you.

Prolly shouldn't call her a chic, though...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Try going to the Taberna and access the thread from there. Thread title is  [contest] - UNCENSORED Mardi Gras Pictures




Nope, still wont work.

Incidently, Why cant I send a PM on this board?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> a gargoyle named Kuruth[professor voice] Azuzu. [/professor voice]



FIFM


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Actually Stony Warrior all the time. None of that pansy needing to sleep in statue form stuff.



 I _*love*_ that show!


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> See, I need to find a chic like you.
> 
> Prolly shouldn't call her a chic, though...




I dont mine being called a chick. A broad on the other hand......


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you try logging in?
> 
> Any other CMers have trouble with the link?




No problem here, but I am logged in already.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just a Bag of Devouring Corndogs.
> 
> Very minor item...



Hot Dog on a Stick corn dogs?!!!!! *gets excited*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hot Dog on a Stick corn dogs?!!!!! *gets excited*



I loves me a corndog. Nearly ate a whole box in one day.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hot Dog on a Stick corn dogs?!!!!! *gets excited*




I cant go there without laughing at the hats.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I loves me a corndog. Nearly ate a whole box in one day.




I use them for catching dorkfish!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant go there without laughing at the hats.....



Why? Whats up with the hats?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I use them for catching dorkfish!



 I do _*not*_ resemble that remark!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We all like him, but who wants SANITY? It's overrated...
> 
> I like crazy (just not TOOOOO crazy)



Saniity? And what is this now? I've heard of it, but don't know what it means.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why? Whats up with the hats?




Hard to explain, youd just have to see them....


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont mine being called a chick. A broad on the other hand......




Yeah, I'm not _that_ stupid.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I do _*not*_ resemble that remark!




"So I thought to myself..whats a corn dog doing in the ocean?"


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, still wont work.
> 
> Incidently, Why cant I send a PM on this board?




Do you have a paid community supporter account? PMs, search, et al are reserved for pay accounts due to database overhead.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, still wont work.
> 
> Incidently, Why cant I send a PM on this board?



You need to be a supporter. Most of the folks here can be PMed at CM though. Are you wanting to PM Aurora? Send it to Jennie527 at CM.


----------



## Heckler

Hmmm, I've never had a corndog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hard to explain, youd just have to see them....



Nuts.   :\


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> See, I need to find a chic like you.
> 
> Prolly shouldn't call her a chic, though...



Heh. I haven't posted my pics yet. You may take that back.....


These are for Goldmoon, nobody else look! *chuckles*

How about first I start with a pic of my little sweetheart, just cause she's so darn cute!
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/PC160104.jpg

Here's me shortly after having her (with dshai)
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/KlintandJennie.jpg

Here's my senior picture in a digi layout I had to do some time ago
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Jennie1995copy.jpg

SEE! Used to look better. It happens. Everytime I start lose weight and get in shape, I get pregnant.  :\  I am going on the pill after I have this one.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I _*love*_ that show!




Me too, but the gargoyle in question isn't THAT kind of gargoyle.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You need to be a supporter. Most of the folks here can be PMed at CM though. Are you wanting to PM Aurora? Send it to Jennie527 at CM.




Why would you say that? Maybe Im trying to PM Heckler.....or you.....or piratecat....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "So I thought to myself..whats a corn dog doing in the ocean?"



Looking for a candy bar.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont mine being called a chick. A broad on the other hand......



This I completely agree with....


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant go there without laughing at the hats.....



I know! *laughs just thinking about it*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I use them for catching dorkfish!




Ay-Yuh, I does so loves my some corndogs...Uh huh uh huh uh huh

(Hand reaches into water with a sign saying..."Here's your sign")


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Great pics, Aurora.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why would you say that? Maybe Im trying to PM Heckler.....or you.....or piratecat....




You hear that Aeson, she's gonna PM Piratecat...I think she's gonna tell on you...for what I have NO idea...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I haven't posted my pics yet. You may take that back.....
> 
> 
> These are for Goldmoon, nobody else look! *chuckles*
> 
> How about first I start with a pic of my little sweetheart, just cause she's so darn cute!
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/PC160104.jpg
> 
> Here's me shortly after having her (with dshai)
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/KlintandJennie.jpg
> 
> Here's my senior picture in a digi layout I had to do some time ago
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Jennie1995copy.jpg
> 
> SEE! Used to look better. It happens. Everytime I start lose weight and get in shape, I get pregnant.  :\  I am going on the pill after I have this one.....




Awww, I cant get them to open. Sometimes the filters here at work block out stupid crap....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why would you say that? Maybe Im trying to PM Heckler.....or you.....or piratecat....



Heckler and I use the same name. Piratecat is Vikingcat there. I have no idea who you were wanting to PM. of the hivers here, she is the only one with a different name. Fru and Bront use the same.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You hear that Aeson, she's gonna PM Piratecat...I think she's gonna tell on you...for what I have NO idea...



Oh noes.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I haven't posted my pics yet. You may take that back.....




Cute kid. She's ADOWABLE.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heckler and I use the same name. Piratecat is Vikingcat there. I have no idea who you were wanting to PM. of the hivers here, she is the only one with a different name. Fru and Bront use the same.



That's cause over there I go by me  Here, I go by my character. Of course, I don't post *in* character....that would be TOO dorky. And I am a geek.....not a dork. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cause over there I go by me  Here, I go by my character. Of course, I don't post *in* character....that would be TOO dorky. And I am a geek.....not a dork. LOL



Don't let Myc hear you say that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh noes.




Quick! Put on your tin foil hat! It'll protect you from the dreaded ModBeams!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You hear that Aeson, she's gonna PM Piratecat...I think she's gonna tell on you...for what I have NO idea...



MUHUHAHAHAHA

But you don't need PM to do that....you can just click on "report post"


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Quick! Put on your tin foil hat! It'll protect you from the dreaded ModBeams!



I've met several of the mods recently. Rel will have my back. I'm not worried.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's cause over there I go by me  Here, I go by my character. Of course, I don't post *in* character....that would be TOO dorky. And I am a geek.....not a dork. LOL




Isn't that what the ISRP channels are for...Where everybody knows your (character) Name! "GNORM!"


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't let Myc hear you say that.



He's too much of a gentleman to be a dork. I mean when people were trying to get Somethingland up and running (friends of mine actually) they made up characters and posted in character only. I found the whole thing.....pathetic to be honest. If they were actually gaming like in the PBP's that would be one thing (that's cool), but they weren't......


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> MUHUHAHAHAHA
> 
> But you don't need PM to do that....you can just click on "report post"




Where's the fun in that? It's so, so, expedient, pragmatic... I mean, were are the wildly exaggerated screams for help?  Bah! All this technology sickens me. Why when I was a whee BBSer, we had to push those electrons through the phone lines ourselves, up hill, BOTH WAYS, to get a messageboard mod to even notice!

Oooh! Ooh! And in the snow, too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He's too much of a gentleman to be a dork. I mean when people were trying to get Somethingland up and running (friends of mine actually) they made up characters and posted in character only. I found the whole thing.....pathetic to be honest. If they were actually gaming like in the PBP's that would be one thing (that's cool), but they weren't......




That might be fun. Having a thread here where everyone posts in character.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That might be fun. Having a thread here where everyone posts in character.



PbP games. have you tried one?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Where's the fun in that? It's so, so, expedient, pragmatic... I mean, were are the wildly exaggerated screams for help?  Bah! All this technology sickens me. Why when I was a whee BBSer, we had to push those electrons through the phone lines ourselves, up hill, BOTH WAYS, to get a messageboard mod to even notice!
> 
> Oooh! Ooh! And in the snow, too.



Yeah yeah, and getting to work in covered wagons....that was hard too right?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> PbP games. have you tried one?




No but Id like to.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That might be fun. Having a thread here where everyone posts in character.



So long as it is not on the entire site.


----------



## Aeson

Fru did you have in trouble with the thread at CM?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah, and getting to work in covered wagons....that was hard too right?




You know it. We only had Flinstone powered wagons, with no shoes, and you had to light a fire to signal direction...


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That might be fun. Having a thread here where everyone posts in character.




I'm playing in the LEW pbp games.  Those are fun.  Except that my games are moving supa-slow right now.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I've never had a corndog.



wait.....never? How is that possible? 

Do I need to buy you a corndog Heckler?


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No but Id like to.




Have you looked at LEW?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No but Id like to.




There's always one or two recruiting somewhere on ENWorld...

You guys'd be fun to DM for, but I haven't got the time to post to this thread (Damn internet addiction...chuckle), let alone run a campaign, otherwise I'd offer.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> wait.....never? How is that possible?
> 
> Do I need to buy you a corndog Heckler?



Piratecat didn't have one until Nc Game Day. Rel made sure he had one. It is possible.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm playing in the LEW pbp games.  Those are fun.  Except that my games are moving supa-slow right now.



The one time I did a PbP I was one of the slow ones   That's why I stopped. I don't know why.....I am a great roleplayer in person, just ask dshai *laughs evily and does that naughty eyebrow thing again*, but I just can't over the internet. I guess I need the person/people with me.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> wait.....never? How is that possible?




A breaded hot dog on a stick just seems wrong to me.  Plus everybody always put mustard on it which I can't stand.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Do I need to buy you a corndog Heckler?




I'm afraid I'm not allowed corndogs right now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> wait.....never? How is that possible?
> 
> Do I need to buy you a corndog Heckler?




Do it when he isn't looking. The corndog unlooked for is the greatest prize.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do it when he isn't looking. The corndog unlooked for is the greatest prize.



you have low standards......


----------



## Aeson

Corndogs are great. Everyone should have one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So long as it is not on the entire site.




Well lets make one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru did you have in trouble with the thread at CM?



Nope.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> A breaded hot dog on a stick just seems wrong to me.  Plus everybody always put mustard on it which I can't stand.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not allowed corndogs right now.



I am not a big mustard fan, but i do eat it. I usually dip mine in ketchup.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not a big mustard fan, but i do eat it. I usually dip mine in ketchup.




I like mine with mayo and relish.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> The one time I did a PbP I was one of the slow ones   That's why I stopped. I don't know why.....I am a great roleplayer in person, just ask dshai *laughs evily and does that naughty eyebrow thing again*, but I just can't over the internet. I guess I need the person/people with me.




Is that singular eyebrow control? Or the double tap 'come hither'? Have to make sure for the drawing...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Is that singular eyebrow control? Or the double tap 'come hither'? Have to make sure for the drawing...




Are you drawing her and I making out?


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well lets make one.



Then I'll have to act young and naive and throw lightning bolts at people a lot. LOL That could be fun.....cept for the naive part.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Is that singular eyebrow control? Or the double tap 'come hither'? Have to make sure for the drawing...




Double tap sounds like something I do with my M-4.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well lets make one.




Which?

A site?

A PbP game?

Or a Giant Robotic CornDog, the likes of which even God has never seen!?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then I'll have to act young and naive and throw lightning bolts at people a lot. LOL That could be fun.....cept for the naive part.




C'mon lets do it! I have a great idea for a character!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you drawing her and I making out?




Is that question, or a request?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Is that singular eyebrow control? Or the double tap 'come hither'? Have to make sure for the drawing...



the double tap


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Is that question, or a request?




A simple question? Im noe sure the Air Force would approve of Aurura and I making out.(Though it seems everyone here would)


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you drawing her and I making out?



That's hawt.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Double tap sounds like something I do with my M-4.




As long as it's not pointed at me, keep up the controlled fire.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> the double tap



 Oh noes.


----------



## Aeson

Aeson doesn't play well with others. He's evil and selfish.


----------



## Aurora

Where is Rel when the conversation is headed in this direction.....


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Is that question, or a request?




I have a request for a drawing (I'll talk to you later)...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as it's not pointed at me, keep up the controlled fire.



Yeah. Make sure the safety is on.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh noes.



Why oh noes?


----------



## Aeson

Warlock are you going to post this drawing for us all?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's hawt.




Um...kinda...yeah. I may need to visit my bunk whan I get home.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A simple question? Im noe sure the Air Force would approve of Aurura and I making out.(Though it seems everyone here would)




Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A simple question?




Darn.. you got me...

Nope...

I'm still working out the poses, but it's more warrior women of the hive in concept...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aeson doesn't play well with others. He's evil and selfish.




Thats all men, dear.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where is Rel when the conversation is headed in this direction.....



CM chat room at the moment. Also he got snipped today. Sex needs to be the last thing on his mind.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Don't ask, don't tell.



That's been the unwritten policy for a LONG time. My grandpa talks about it and he started in the armed forces during WW2 LOL


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um...kinda...yeah. I may need to visit my bunk whan I get home.



I haven't left my bunk since you guys started posting tonight.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Don't ask, don't tell.




I dont plan on it. To quote a movie: Im not a lesbian, Ive played around in the minors but Ive never gone pro".


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> (Though it seems everyone here would)




Simple pleasures and all that...

PS: My response speed is slowing...my lap just got catnapped...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why oh noes?



The implications.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats all men, dear.



That's Aeson. I'm not evil or selfish.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> CM chat room at the moment. Also he got snipped today. Sex needs to be the last thing on his mind.



So he's holding on to a bag of peas then? 

Who else is there?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's been the unwritten policy for a LONG time. My grandpa talks about it and he started in the armed forces during WW2 LOL




True, youd amazed how many "Cover relationships" there are in the military.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont plan on it. To quote a movie: Im not a lesbian, Ive played around in the minors but Ive never gone pro".




 

I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlock are you going to post this drawing for us all?




Only if it passes muster and gains the ladies stamp of approval...I'm naughty, not uncouth.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont plan on it. To quote a movie: Im not a lesbian, Ive played around in the minors but Ive never gone pro".



LOL Nice one. I shall have to remember it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats all men, dear.




Now that, I take offense too.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Only if it passes muster and gains the ladies stamp of approval...I'm naughty, not uncouth.




Thank you, I would indeed like to see it before the masses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Also he got snipped today. Sex needs to be the last thing on his mind.



ACK!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So he's holding on to a bag of peas then?
> 
> Who else is there?



He's gone now. I never went in but it was a large crowd.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Nice one. I shall have to remember it.




I cant remember which movie its from. Coyote Ugly I think. I like Maria Bello. Nothing wrong with the minors from time to time. Variety is the spice of life. I would turn pro for Kate Winslet though.....(Now I need my bunk)


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'll be in my bunk.




Where did you get a bunk?

Oh, is it a de-bunk? Being a Heckler and all, I should have seen that coming....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant remember which movie its from. Coyote Ugly I think. I like Maria Bello. Nothing wrong with the minors from time to time. Variety is the spice of life. I would turn pro for Kate Winslet though.....(Now I need my bunk)




You people and all your bunking! At this rate, WD40 salesmen are gonna make a killin' off of you...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant remember which movie its from. Coyote Ugly I think. I like Maria Bello. Nothing wrong with the minors from time to time. Variety is the spice of life. I would turn pro for Kate Winslet though.....(Now I need my bunk)



Heh. Dshai and I have what we call our celebrity freebie. Anyone celebrity we want and if we ever meet them and manage to get them in bed, it doesn't count as cheating. His is Dana Delaney (tall.....redhead.....ahem) Mine is Angelina Jolie......purrrrrrr


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You people and all your bunking! At this rate, WD40 salesmen are gonna make a killin' off of you...




I cant help it, she Twixes my nethers....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Dshai and I have what we call our celebrity freebie. Anyone celebrity we want and if we ever meet them and manage to get them in bed, it doesn't count as cheating. His is Dana Delaney (tall.....redhead.....ahem) Mine is Angelina Jolie......purrrrrrr




You and her in the sheets......talk about hawt.

Dana is not bad either though.

Men top my list but there are 2 women in the top 5.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant help it, she Twixes my nethers....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ACK!




Sometimes, a man has to do what a man has to do. After I was born, 2 wks late, 10 lbs 9 oz, my mother set a withering glare upon my father. 

Shortly thereafter, the plumbing was stoppered for him....


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant help it, she Twixes my nethers....




Oh, dear...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sometimes, a man has to do what a man has to do. After I was born, 2 wks late, 10 lbs 9 oz, my mother set a withering glare upon my father.
> 
> Shortly thereafter, the plumbing was stoppered for him....



OMG did she have you naturally? I would have given dshai the same stare   Except I did have drugs......and I WILL AGAIN!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant help it, she Twixes my nethers....




blink blink

I had a witty reply, and then I got a mental image...Witty and Reply are taking a fiver, and having a smoke...


----------



## Goldmoon

OK, my top 5

Christian Bale
Ewan McGregor
Kate Winslet
Harrison Ford
Kristanna Lokken


----------



## Aurora

3 of your 5 are in my five baby.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 3 of your 5 are in my five baby.....




Which three? (You are arousing my curiosity more and more...)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> OMG did she have you naturally? I would have given dshai the same stare   Except I did have drugs......and I WILL AGAIN!




Naturally...on a nice circa 1972 flat metal table, no stirrups, no helpful angling for gravity assist, and with a bunch of nurses who failed over 12 times to get the IV into her hand.

I'm pretty sure there weren't any drugs of any appreciable sort...certainly no epidural...

The 'stare' was present in the delivery room, my mother levelled it at my father then, he didn't stay in the room (most likely for fear of the potential fire beams coming from her eyes)


----------



## Aurora

We lost Aeson....maybe he really did go to his bunk LOL that or he's not talented enough to type one-handed.    Yup, I went there.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> 3 of your 5 are in my five baby.....




Three-way?  

No, Aurora, not the Cincy version.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler. I've received 2/3 of my payments tonight. How are those Q_O_S pics coming?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> We lost Aeson....maybe he really did go to his bunk LOL that or he's not talented enough to type one-handed.    Yup, I went there.




LOL


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> We lost Aeson....maybe he really did go to his bunk LOL that or he's not talented enough to type one-handed.    Yup, I went there.




 

You dirty girl!


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Three-way?
> 
> No, Aurora, not the Cincy version.




I might consider it. Whos the third?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We lost Aeson....maybe he really did go to his bunk LOL that or he's not talented enough to type one-handed.    Yup, I went there.



Are you kidding. I am that talented. I can post from my bunk. Laptop. Also I was busy with payment for my double cross.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OK, my top 5
> 
> Christian Bale
> Ewan McGregor
> Kate Winslet
> Harrison Ford
> Kristanna Lokken




Pretty good list...

I've never made a list, per se...

But Liv Tyler is on it if I did...

And while I don't find the guys attractive, I can appreciate your choice of Ewan McGregor. He's just cute.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Which three? (You are arousing my curiosity more and more...)



Christian Bale - I have loved him since Swing Kids
Ewan McGregor - Um what can I say.......except give me 2 hours with this man and I guarantee I will teach him a thing or five
Kate Winslet - she is just gorgeous.... beautiful curvy shape and that mouth...... *shivers*


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Three-way?
> 
> No, Aurora, not the Cincy version.



I'll try just about anything _at least_ once......


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kate Winslet - she is just gorgeous.... beautiful curvy shape and that mouth...... *shivers*




Why do you think I want her? Gawd the things I would make her do to me with it....

Christ I really am going to need bunk time and soon!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> We lost Aeson....maybe he really did go to his bunk LOL that or he's not talented enough to type one-handed.    Yup, I went there.




Bah! I'm typing one handed... of course the other one is giving sctritchees to my cat, who has staked her claim on my lap...if I can, so can the rest of you...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'll try just about anything _at least_ once......




Well now who do we pick for the third?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heckler. I've received 2/3 of my payments tonight. How are those Q_O_S pics coming?




Honestly, I don't expect to get them.  I've barely posted over there before tonight, she doesn't know me.  It'd be like giving naked pics to a total stranger, which, frankly, I am.  I just felt obligated as a card carrying d00d to help my fellow d00ds get some hot pr0n action.

D00ds that didn't dessert the cause anyways...


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> You dirty girl!



Heh. Dirty girls deserve spankings. I may be wandering off here shortly to go find dshai......


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Dirty girls deserve spankings. I may be wandering off here shortly to go find dshai......




Now THAT is a tease...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Dirty girls deserve spankings. I may be wandering off here shortly to go find dshai......




Um...hello.....over here *Waves hands*

If you must go, then get some for me too.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well now who do we pick for the third?



Me. I will be your willing slave forever. All that is mine will be yours.


----------



## Aurora

I know this conversation is gonna come back to haunt me somehow..... LOL

I think we scared away Fru.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Which three? (You are arousing my curiosity more and more...)




She's arousing more than that.  

C'mon people, how did you miss that?  Are you even trying?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well now who do we pick for the third?





Well, if you get Kate Winslet, I'll watch that movie...


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> She's arousing more than that.
> 
> C'mon people, how did you miss that?  Are you even trying?



That is why you are here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know this conversation is gonna come back to haunt me somehow..... LOL
> 
> I think we scared away Fru.




You? LOL, I hope no one I know sees this.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Dirty girls deserve spankings. I may be wandering off here shortly to go find dshai......



*heart explodes*


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> She's arousing more than that.
> 
> C'mon people, how did you miss that?  Are you even trying?




I knew youd be there to catch it.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now THAT is a tease...



and I wasn't even trying......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um...hello.....over here *Waves hands*
> 
> If you must go, then get some for me too.




Hmm, important data point, seems to like receiving more than giving... Just the research assistant in me...


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Dirty girls deserve spankings. I may be wandering off here shortly to go find dshai......




Now why isn't somebody drawing that pic!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> and I wasn't even trying......



You don't have to.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, if you get Kate Winslet, I'll watch that movie...




Baby If I get Kate Winslet, Ill be out of a job and never leave my bedroom , or put clothes on again.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is why you are here.




Yup, every stadium needs a javelin catcher.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> *heart explodes*



that could be fatal


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Baby If I get Kate Winslet, Ill be out of a job and never leave my bedroom , or put clothes on again.



Heeheehee I like the last bit.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Baby If I get Kate Winslet, Ill be out of a job and never leave my bedroom , or put clothes on again.




Which is why you'll be in her next movie...I got the popcorn ready.

Did you just call me, "Baby"??


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hmm, important data point, seems to like receiving more than giving... Just the research assistant in me...



beautiful women are allowed to be a little selfish.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heeheehee I like the last bit.




Im wriggling in my chair just thinking about it. I need to go rent Titanic again. I LOVED her curves in that movie. I think about it and my tongue starts twitching.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Baby If I get Kate Winslet, Ill be out of a job and never leave my bedroom , or put clothes on again.


----------



## Aeson

Fru doesn't have the stamina that we have.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> that could be fatal




Eh, he's survived worse when you two are around. He's got own stock in Shop+Vac, though...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Did you just call me, "Baby"??



*laughs and briefly wakes up small child in other room*


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

>



The Heckler is left speechless.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know this conversation is gonna come back to haunt me somehow..... LOL
> 
> I think we scared away Fru.



I've been in shock. I needed a moment to recuperate.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im wriggling in my chair just thinking about it. I need to go rent Titanic again. I LOVED her curves in that movie. I think about it and my tongue starts twitching.




Somebody get GM some scotchgard for her slacks.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Heckler is left speechless.....




I saw that, I couldnt believe it either. Theres a lot of that going around tonight. What are you doing to the boys Aurora?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *laughs and briefly wakes up small child in other room*




And my cat looked at me funny...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im wriggling in my chair just thinking about it. I need to go rent Titanic again. I LOVED her curves in that movie. I think about it and my tongue starts twitching.



I was so angry at all the media that went off about her being too fat to be naked on film......um HELLO effing gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Somebody get GM some scotchgard for her slacks.....




Nah, the BDU pants dont show stains....


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru doesn't have the stamina that we have.




If the girls keep going down the path their are now, I may not have the stamina.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru doesn't have the stamina that we have.



Friday night is pizza night for the whole family...my sister and her son come over for a good portion of the evening.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I saw that, I couldnt believe it either. Theres a lot of that going around tonight. What are you doing to the boys Aurora?




She's pregnant...pheremonally speaking, she's got us all in defensive postures. On the other hand, we are actually all much more interested in what her influence is doing to you... 

So, what particularly about Kate Winslet in Titanic is a twitching reflex?


----------



## Aurora

All right kids......I am being summoned and am going willingly 

Night!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was so angry at all the media that went off about her being too fat to be naked on film......um HELLO effing gorgeous!!!!!




I know, I hate that. I wish she had the same body in the movie "Jude" I drooled (and other things) but her Titanic body would have made me hurt myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right kids......I am being summoned and am going willingly
> 
> Night!




Night! Remember to have fun for me!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, the BDU pants dont show stains....




Hmm, you don't say? Another important data point.   

Can I get you anything? You seem, 'anxious'. chuckle


----------



## Heckler

'Night!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right kids......I am being summoned and am going willingly
> 
> Night!





ENJOY, Aurora! We certainly have. chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damn!!!!

_**pops a gasket**_

Yeah, I thionk I'm gonna need bunk time later too.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> She's pregnant...pheremonally speaking, she's got us all in defensive postures. On the other hand, we are actually all much more interested in what her influence is doing to you...
> 
> So, what particularly about Kate Winslet in Titanic is a twitching reflex?




Gawd....everything, her skin, her curves the way she carried herself, that pout she did with her lips.......Ok, I need a break for a minute.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Gawd....everything, her skin, her curves the way she carried herself, that pout she did with her lips.......Ok, I need a break for a minute.



_**head asplode**_


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, I hate that. I wish she had the same body in the movie "Jude" I drooled (and other things) but her Titanic body would have made me hurt myself.




Agreed. Curves are a wonderful, requirement. And the mass media needs to sell undersized clothes. Maybe they should wear them. On their esophaguses. Esophagi? Bah! They should shove their fat criticisms down their throats.


----------



## Heckler

Kate was actually the answer question in Final Jeopardy tonight.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Gawd....everything, her skin, her curves the way she carried herself, that pout she did with her lips.......Ok, I need a break for a minute.




Mmm, pouts. You know it's amazing the amount of expression one can convey with the lips. I can definitely see where you are getting hung up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _**head asplode**_




Now, now, Fru. We may have to ask Aeson to borrow his Shop Vac if you keep doing that...


----------



## Goldmoon

This Is a smokin picture of my sexy Kate.

I need a still of her on the couch from titanic.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, now, Fru. We may have to ask Aeson to borrow his Shop Vac if you keep doing that...



See my signature -->

[imager]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y210/Frukathka/NCBannerAd.gif[/imager] Frukathka's Gathered Goodies |  Ptolus #903
Currently seeking a DnD group in the Scottsdale, Phoenix and/or Glendale area
__________________
According to the test, I am a Lawful Good Elven Bard (updated 04/17/07)
__________________
This is not the original Frukathka. He died 5/18/07 while listening to Aurora and Goldmoon express their desires in the hivemind.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uhhh what kind of pictures? *raises both her eyebrows naughtily* (is that a word? It should be....) LOL You already know what I look like. I posted a pic of me and dshai on the old NTL, remember?



Did you? 

Sorry, I'm bad at that sort of thing. 

You can always post it at my site (I have a member pics thread somewhere on there, and you can attach images or use the gallery).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> This Is a smokin picture of my sexy Kate.
> 
> I need a still of her on the couch from titanic.....



She just made my Top 5.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She just made my Top 5.




Yeah all this talk tonight and I may bump her to number 2.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah all this talk tonight and I may bump her to number 2.



Right now she is my #2.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> This Is a smokin picture of my sexy Kate.
> 
> I need a still of her on the couch from titanic.....




I don't know, I'm liking that modern divan...yes, that's what I'm looking at, uh huh, yup, sure, right...


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> This Is a smokin picture of my sexy Kate.




I'd hit that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> See my signature -->
> 
> This is not the original Frukathka. He died 5/18/07 while listening to Aurora and Goldmoon express their desires in the hivemind.




ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'd hit that.



I believe the phrase is: I'd tap that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She just made my Top 5.




I'd have to agree. I think she and Liv Tyler are wrestling on my list...


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I believe the phrase is: I'd tap that.




Actually it's both...

tap tends to be reserved for the posterior in the common vernacular...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'd have to agree. I think she and Liv Tyler are wrestling on my list...




and here are those lips.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Actually it's both...
> 
> tap tends to be reserved for the posterior in the common vernacular...



Ah, okay. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> and here are those lips.




Nice, firm and pouty, and not all hollywood collagen'd up...so really...you can't lose with a kiss or a nibble...


----------



## Aeson

I'd hit and tap it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd hit and tap it.




But what if she only plays Touch...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> and here are those lips.



Allright, that does it! I'm using part of my inheritance to buy Titanic on DVD.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Allright, that does it! I'm using part of my inheritance to buy Titanic on DVD.




Yeah, Ill go out next week and look for it in HD.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd hit and tap it.




If you were a d00d.

Which you're not.

'Cause I revoked your membership.

Traitor.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> If you were a d00d.
> 
> Which you're not.
> 
> 'Cause I revoked your membership.
> 
> Traitor.




You are just brutal, man. Brooo. Taal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Ill go out next week and look for it in HD.




Well, if you got the disc and player, I have an LCD projector and 6' screen if you can get to my coast...


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are just brutal, man. Brooo. Taal.




You weren't there, man.  It was harsh.  All that pressure.  Then he goes and starts posting for the other team.  And just when you think you know a guy.  It just aint right.


----------



## Goldmoon

this however makes me quiver a little.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> this however makes me quiver a little.




Ok, NOW she's on my list. With a neck like that, she has to be on the list. That's just hours of nibbleworthy neck right there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Then he goes and starts posting for the other team.




The Russians?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, NOW she's on my list. With a neck like that, she has to be on the list. That's just hours of nibbleworthy neck right there.




See, I can convert the world to Kate! Be warned though, shes all mine.

Well I need to get ready fpr shift change and my weekend, plus I still need bunk time. Night all!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> If you were a d00d.
> 
> Which you're not.
> 
> 'Cause I revoked your membership.
> 
> Traitor.



It was f-ing worth it. believe me. You can say what ever you want. It doesn't matter.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See, I can convert the world to Kate! Be warned though, shes all mine.
> 
> Well I need to get ready fpr shift change and my weekend, plus I still need bunk time. Night all!




Take care.

Well, maybe I'll try to convert you to som eon my list... 

Have a good weekend!


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was f-ing worth it. believe me. You can say what ever you want. It doesn't matter.




Relax.

Joke.

See smilie.


----------



## Aeson

she's leaving at the right time. Good night Goldmoon. Have a great weekend if I don't see you before. 

Good night everyone. I have work in the morning.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> she's leaving at the right time. Good night Goldmoon. Have a great weekend if I don't see you before.
> 
> Good night everyone. I have work in the morning.




Later, A!

Enjoy your winnings!


----------



## Heckler

'night guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm signing off too.


----------



## The_Warlock

(Rings the bell)

It's closing time...

You don't have to go home...

But you can't stay here...

Later All


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'd have to agree. I think she and Liv Tyler are wrestling on my list...



That's pretty hot.


----------



## Aurora

Alas, I am the only one awake. 

We know what GM is doing this weekend, but hows about everyone else? A friends' daughter (she's 14) is spending the weekend with us so she can watch Kylee at our whim and we can get work done at our old house. It really is pathetic we moved out before Thanksgiving and our house still isn't ready to be rented yet. It didn't even have that much to be done on it.....we're just lazy I guess. Well that, and it is hard to get anything done with a 2 yr old. We went over there 2 weekends ago and dshai did yard work while I tried to work in the house. I ended up spending over half of my time chasing Kylee and cleaning up the new messes she was making. I finally gave up. I don't have much energy right now and the last thing I want to do is waste it. So we went outside and played instead, much less stressful


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm here.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm here.



Why, hello Fru  Have you gone to bed yet? I know you are a night owl.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why, hello Fru  Have you gone to bed yet? I know you are a night owl.....



No, I haven't. I might try to stay awake all day.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, I haven't. I might try to stay awake all day.



Oy, I can't do that. LOL The only reason I am up is because our houseguests alarm on her cell phone went off about an hour and a half ago and I couldn't go back to sleep.  :\ Considering the long day I am in for, this is not a good thing.


----------



## Aurora

You add on to your sig is pretty funny BTW 

I certainly cannot blame the things I said on alcohol, can I blame them on hormones?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oy, I can't do that. LOL The only reason I am up is because our houseguests alarm on her cell phone went off about an hour and a half ago and I couldn't go back to sleep.  :\ Considering the long day I am in for, this is not a good thing.



Well, I've been up since 3:30 pm yesterday. If I can make it 7 Pm, I'll be happy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You add on to your sig is pretty funny BTW
> 
> I certainly cannot blame the things I said on alcohol, can I blame them on hormones?



I was drinking a little last night too. A couple Budweisers. 

Were you serious though?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Did I scare you off?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was drinking a little last night too. A couple Budweisers.
> 
> Were you serious though?



Um....yes


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did I scare you off?



Nope, I was starting a new thread....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um....yes



_Damn._


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _Damn._



Uh, what kind of damn was that? I need to tone here Fru 

Maybe I need to go back and re-read what I said.....LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh, what kind of damn was that? I need to tone here Fru
> 
> Maybe I need to go back and re-read what I said.....LOL



The kind that is suprise. I had you pegged as straight in my mind.

Before last night I only knew one woman that is bi.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The kind that is suprise. I had you pegged as straight in my mind.
> 
> Before last night I only knew one woman that is bi.



I don't consider myself bi. Fantasy is one thing, reality is another. Women are beautiful creatures. I don't have to be a man to see that. Being bisexual is much more a fine line for women than it is for men.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't consider myself bi. Fantasy is one thing, reality is another. Women are beautiful creatures. I don't have to be a man to see that. Being bisexual is much more a fine line for women than it is for men.



Okay, that I understand perfectly. I'm sorry for the implication then.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, that I understand perfectly. I'm sorry for the implication then.



No apology required. I see nothing wrong with someone being bi.   

What are your plans today Fru? And I remember you saying that now you are making a trip to Gencon? What changed?


----------



## Aurora

Right now, I am the last poster on 5 threads.....heh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What are your plans today Fru? And I remember you saying that now you are making a trip to Gencon? What changed?



Well, right now I'm feeling very peaceful and serene. That could be because of the music [The Eagles].

About GenCon: I can't afford not to go. Being a gamer is ingrained in my soul. I have to be there. Since my parents are kind enough to pay for the airfare and hotel, I realized I noly need a little spending money, and enough for food. I have to go, and will be going every year from now on. 

I remember two years ago the feeling of spiritual freedom of being in my element. I _will not_ deprive myself of that.


----------



## Bront

Hi Hive 

Just got done exersizing.  30 minutes on the Eliptical, and 50 crunches.

Now it's time for bed   (I work 3rd shift)


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi Hive
> 
> Just got done exersizing.  30 minutes on the Eliptical, and 50 crunches.
> 
> Now it's time for bed   (I work 3rd shift)



Nice to see you Bront, and a good workout  Elipticals kick my butt and they make my feet go to sleep for some reason :\ I normally stick with the treadmill 

Have a good sleep


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Just got done exersizing.  30 minutes on the Eliptical, and 50 crunches.
> 
> Now it's time for bed   (I work 3rd shift)



I tried that once. But after exercising I ahd too much energy and just laid awake for over two hours.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice to see you Bront, and a good workout  Elipticals kick my butt and they make my feet go to sleep for some reason :\ I normally stick with the treadmill
> 
> Have a good sleep



Treadmil is bad on your back and knees compaired to an Eliptical.

I used to be able to do about an hour, but I slacked off.  I'm aiming for 30 min or so, and just upping the difficulty instead.

I'd love to get back into High School shape where I could do 67 Sit Ups in a minute.  Of course, now it's crunches as those won't kill your back.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I tried that once. But after exercising I ahd too much energy and just laid awake for over two hours.



Yeah, but I don't have the drive to do it before work, and after work I can do it in piece, which is nice.

It actualy works out fairly well for me, and I sleep pretty soundly.  I do chill for about an hour first though.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, right now I'm feeling very peaceful and serene. That could be because of the music [The Eagles].
> 
> About GenCon: I can't afford not to go. Being a gamer is ingrained in my soul. I have to be there. Since my parents are kind enough to pay for the airfare and hotel, I realized I noly need a little spending money, and enough for food. I have to go, and will be going every year from now on.
> 
> I remember two years ago the feeling of spiritual freedom of being in my element. I _will not_ deprive myself of that.



I like the Eagles 

Understood. Dshai and I had been planning on being there all 4 days but the whole being pregnant thing kind of changed that.   So long as my health is still in order and I am not on bedrest or something (unfortunately, it seems this may end up being the case), we'll be making a day trip. Any hivers that show up will have to at least meet up to say hi. I think Dog Moon said he was going to try and go with a friend.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Treadmil is bad on your back and knees compaired to an Eliptical.
> 
> I used to be able to do about an hour, but I slacked off.  I'm aiming for 30 min or so, and just upping the difficulty instead.
> 
> I'd love to get back into High School shape where I could do 67 Sit Ups in a minute.  Of course, now it's crunches as those won't kill your back.



I had you beat at 70 

~misses the shape she was in in High School. 

That's why I don't run or jog on the treadmill, I only walk fast. I normally do about 10 min on the Eliptical, but then my feet start to fall asleep lol and then I switch to riding the bike.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I tried that once. But after exercising I ahd too much energy and just laid awake for over two hours.



Then you should exercise in the morning.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I've never had a corndog.




Didn't miss much Heckler (IMO at least) ... boring stuff. 

Good morning hivers ... back at the ole grindstone here....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think Dog Moon said he was going to try and go with a friend.



I might be going with a friend too. Let us know whaen you are going to be there. 

I really would to meet you to make the feeling of freindship solid.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Didn't miss much Heckler (IMO at least) ... boring stuff.
> 
> Good morning hivers ... back at the ole grindstone here....



Good morning Mycanid. You probably left at a good time last night. Things went downhill quickly


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers ...



Mycanid!   

Do any mushroom hunting this morning?


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had you beat at 70
> 
> ~misses the shape she was in in High School.
> 
> That's why I don't run or jog on the treadmill, I only walk fast. I normally do about 10 min on the Eliptical, but then my feet start to fall asleep lol and then I switch to riding the bike.



That's good for a girl (Seriously, the scales are different).  I remember I was in the top 10% of the nation in that.  You would likely have been in the top 5 in the womens, if not the top 1.


----------



## Aurora

It is VERY early for you Myc! Are you at work already?


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> That's good for a girl (Seriously, the scales are different).  I remember I was in the top 10% of the nation in that.  You would likely have been in the top 5 in the womens, if not the top 1.



I was very strong. I played a lot of sports and ran most mornings.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Great pics, Aurora.




Yes indeed .... Kylee's that taken around last Halloween too?


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then you should exercise in the morning.



Exersize when you wake up is technicaly better for you.  Do it before you eat, and your body burns more fat for the energy.  Once you eat, your body goes into processing sugars mode, which doesn't burn much fat.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning Mycanid. You probably left at a good time last night. Things went downhill quickly




  

Timing eh?

I'm catching up right now....


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Exersize when you wake up is technicaly better for you.  Do it before you eat, and your body burns more fat for the energy.  Once you eat, your body goes into processing sugars mode, which doesn't burn much fat.



Exactly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning Mycanid. You probably left at a good time last night. Things went downhill quickly



Fantasies were dsicussed and I lost my head. See my sig.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mycanid!
> 
> Do any mushroom hunting this morning?




  No my good sir, no. Other things to do. Besides. It is VERY hard to go hunting for mushrooms in the dark.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is VERY early for you Myc! Are you at work already?




Yes I am ma'am ... database crunching stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No my good sir, no. Other things to do. Besides. It is VERY hard to go hunting for mushrooms in the dark.



Thats why you take a flashlight.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Timing eh?
> 
> I'm catching up right now....



Are you sure you want to? LOL 

Nice pics BTW. If I lived near you, I would make you trim that facial hair  (recalls the other pic with you and the giant shroom from some time ago), there is a handsome fella under all that fur! I do, however like well groomed facial hair and I love long hair on men. (So long as the straggly bits are trimmed off).


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He's too much of a gentleman to be a dork. I mean when people were trying to get Somethingland up and running (friends of mine actually) they made up characters and posted in character only. I found the whole thing.....pathetic to be honest. If they were actually gaming like in the PBP's that would be one thing (that's cool), but they weren't......




Aww ...   

That's a nice way to start the morning.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was very strong. I played a lot of sports and ran most mornings.



I was an asthmatic soccer player.  It was realy the only thing I could do.  I could barely do 2 pull ups, or 5 pushups, I couldn't run the mile, but I could (and still can) stretch and could do situps.

I used to be able to kick a ball end to end of a soccer field.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Where's the fun in that? It's so, so, expedient, pragmatic... I mean, were are the wildly exaggerated screams for help?  Bah! All this technology sickens me. Why when I was a whee BBSer, we had to push those electrons through the phone lines ourselves, up hill, BOTH WAYS, to get a messageboard mod to even notice!
> 
> Oooh! Ooh! And in the snow, too.




  

ROFL!!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes indeed .... Kylee's that taken around last Halloween too?



Nope. Her 2nd B-day. She just wanted to wear her faerie wings at her party.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you sure you want to? LOL
> 
> Nice pics BTW. If I lived near you, I would make you trim that facial hair  (recalls the other pic with you and the giant shroom from some time ago), there is a handsome fella under all that fur! I do, however like well groomed facial hair and I love long hair on men. (So long as the straggly bits are trimmed off).




Forget it ma'am   ... I'm even hairier now and there's no way I'm a shavin away nuthin!  

Kind of you to say so ma'am. Kind of you.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I used to be able to kick a ball end to end of a soccer field.



Nice. That takes strength.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats why you take a flashlight.




Would you believe me if I told you that I have tried that and it does not work?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice pics BTW. If I lived near you, I would make you trim that facial hair  (recalls the other pic with you and the giant shroom from some time ago), there is a handsome fella under all that fur! I do, however like well groomed facial hair and I love long hair on men. (So long as the straggly bits are trimmed off).



So, what did you think of my pics? :hopeful:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Would you believe me if I told you that I have tried that and it does not work?  :\



Have you tried a roman candle?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You know it. We only had Flinstone powered wagons, with no shoes, and you had to light a fire to signal direction...




  

ROFLMAO

[This is horrible warlock! My face hurts from laughing enough this morning already!]


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice. That takes strength.



I was an odd kid.  I was 6'4" and less than 150 at one point.  I had no upper body till I was almost 20.

Videos of me in those 80' uber short shorts didn't help either


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have you tried a roman candle?




 

No my good sir ... I would burn my lovely forest down if I did that. And although there ARE places in France where they have controlled burns for morel growing, ahh ... I'm not THAT desperate.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, what did you think of my pics? :hopeful:



Did I miss new ones? I didn't catch up on every page. I have seen ones in the past in the gallery, like the one with your parents and your sister. You are very nice looking.  And your sister is a knockout if I remember correctly.....you must have good genes in your family


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I was an odd kid.  I was 6'4" and less than 150 at one point.  I had no upper body till I was almost 20.
> 
> Videos of me in those 80' uber short shorts didn't help either




Hey ... trash not the 80's uber shorts!

 

Good morning Bront.  Nice to see you in here.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I was an odd kid.  I was 6'4" and less than 150 at one point.  I had no upper body till I was almost 20.
> 
> Videos of me in those 80' uber short shorts didn't help either



Heehee I remember those. Had to be better than the neon colors and those "jammers" pants guys wore in the late 80's/ early 90's. Ugh! Dshai had a mullet *snickers* I told him had I known him in high school, I never would have dated him. ROFL Of course, styles in CA are always much different than here in the midwest.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> C'mon lets do it! I have a great idea for a character!




I think it would be a great idea if it weren't for my erratic online time.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Would you believe me if I told you that I have tried that and it does not work?  :\



I can believe it. hard enough to spot them in the daylight.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did I miss new ones?



Try the MugShot thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm not THAT desperate.



I know. I only meant it as a joke. GOL


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm not THAT desperate.







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know. I only meant it as a joke. GOL




I was confused for a second and had to backtrack. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Try the MugShot thread.



I like your hair grown out a bit. Looks nice.


----------



## Aurora

I am going to go rummage for sustenance. I will be back!


----------



## Mycanid

Hey! Aurora!  Just noticed that third level is around the corner for you!

Very nice....

Any plans?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to go rummage for sustenance. I will be back!




rummage for sustenance?

That's one way to put it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> rummage for sustenance?
> 
> That's one way to put it.



or rustle up some grub.

or munching on grindage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like your hair grown out a bit. Looks nice.



Thanks. Its actually grown out a lot more since those photos. I actually have a ponytail about 5 inches long now.


----------



## Mycanid

The one I am familiar with is to go and "graze".


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! Aurora!  Just noticed that third level is around the corner for you!
> 
> Very nice....
> 
> Any plans?



Well, I am soon to be a mother of two....perhaps cleric?  Heh


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks. Its actually grown out a lot more since those photos. I actually have a ponytail about 5 inches long now.



Wow. Longer than mine  Dshai just got 6 inches cut off his hair. And his pony tail is still longer than mine. LOL


----------



## Bront

Public Service Announcement:

Morrus needs money to run Enworld.  Buy an Enworld product, or a subscriber account, and he'll be quite greatful.

Thank you, and have a nice day


----------



## Mycanid

I am a grazin maself here ... triple layer sandwich with eggs, mayo, mustard, etc.

Very tasty ... but I am going to have to clean up my workstation area afterwards.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Public Service Announcement:
> 
> Morrus needs money to run Enworld.  Buy an Enworld product, or a subscriber account, and he'll be quite greatful.
> 
> Thank you, and have a nice day




Hmmm ... thanks Bront.  Lessee what can be done here....


----------



## Aeson

I missed some early morning chat. Someone needs to let me know.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am a grazin maself here ... triple layer sandwich with eggs, mayo, mustard, etc.
> 
> Very tasty ... but I am going to have to clean up my workstation area afterwards.



For breakfast? Well, I guess it is an egg sandwhich, but still! LOL Sounds good though. I am eating raisin nut bran.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning Aeson!   

Was wondering if you were going to look in here....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... thanks Bront.  Lessee what can be done here....



One of us. One of us. Become a subscriber


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> For breakfast? Well, I guess it is an egg sandwhich, but still! LOL Sounds good though. I am eating raisin nut bran.




Everything is better between bread, IMO


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Everything is better between bread, IMO



Mmmmm is it a whole wheat or whole grain bread?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning Aeson!
> 
> Was wondering if you were going to look in here....



I looked in earlier and no one was here. I come back and the place explodes.


----------



## Mycanid

My poor Kaboodle ... remember Kaboodle folks? The little black kitten that wandered out of the wild last Thanksgiving?

Well ... she is VERY pregnant and VERY young. She should be birthing soon ... I must admit I am a little worried she may not survive the process. She's SO big right now.   

Vicious no good tom cat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I just grabbed a handful of nuts from the bag in the fridge, They are quite tasty.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I missed some early morning chat. Someone needs to let me know.



It was all part of some evil plan.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmm is it a whole wheat or whole grain bread?




Hmm ... dunno. It is just ... bread ...   

But if you want personal faves I would say cinnamon raisin tea loaves probably....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I looked in earlier and no one was here. I come back and the place explodes.




Well ... we know what Galeros would say:

BOOM!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My poor Kaboodle ... remember Kaboodle folks? The little black kitten that wandered out of the wild last Thanksgiving?
> 
> Well ... she is VERY pregnant and VERY young. She should be birthing soon ... I must admit I am a little worried she may not survive the process. She's SO big right now.
> 
> Vicious no good tom cat.



You don't get your cats fixed? Bob Barker would not approve


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My poor Kaboodle ... remember Kaboodle folks? The little black kitten that wandered out of the wild last Thanksgiving?
> 
> Well ... she is VERY pregnant and VERY young. She should be birthing soon ... I must admit I am a little worried she may not survive the process. She's SO big right now.
> 
> Vicious no good tom cat.



I remember Kabbodle. Still gor her pic on my comp. I hope the birthing goe allright.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just grabbed a handful of nuts from the bag in the fridge, They are quite tasty.



My favorites are Macadamia and Brazil nuts. Yum!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't get your cats fixed? Bob Barker would not approve




I was planning on doing so, but she was too young ... then she got ... nailed.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was all part of some evil plan.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. blah.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning Aeson!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My favorites are Macadamia and Brazil nuts. Yum!!!




As far as nuts go ... am not really a nut fan, but smoked cashews are nice.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning Aeson!



Morning. It's not good yet.


----------



## Mycanid

I just re-read your post Aurora....

Bob Barker?   

Does he do adds saying get your pets fixed, I take it. (I have not had a tv for a LONG time now, you must realize....)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My favorites are Macadamia and Brazil nuts. Yum!!!



I haven't had a brazil nut in over 3 weeks.   

The ones I just ate were macadamian. I try to eat a handful of nuts everyday for the sake of my health.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning. It's not good yet.




Well, we wish you a good morning, say it IS a good morning (whether you want it or not), we feel good this morning, AND it is a morning to be good on. All of them at once!   

  

C'mon gamers ... give me the quote/reference!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I just re-read your post Aurora....
> 
> Bob Barker?
> 
> Does he do adds saying get your pets fixed, I take it. (I have not had a tv for a LONG time now, you must realize....)



It's his sign off on the Price is Right. "Have your pet spade or neutered."


----------



## Mycanid

What a strange sign off....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was planning on doing so, but she was too young ... then she got ... nailed.



It happens. Poor kitty. Have you done much research into such things or spoke to a vet about it? Do you have a pet hospital you can take her to when she goes into labor? If she even does so in a place where you can see her of course. Many times they will find a hidden place somewhere. If you think she may go at anytime you may just keep her inside and not let her out?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning. It's not good yet.



Then do whatever you need to do to make it a good one. 

I hope that, if you are working today that everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What a strange sign off....



It's been there for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I just re-read your post Aurora....
> 
> Bob Barker?
> 
> Does he do adds saying get your pets fixed, I take it. (I have not had a tv for a LONG time now, you must realize....)



At the end of every Price is Right show "Help save the pet population, have your pets spayed or neutered" or at least he used to when my grandmother watched it every day when I lived with them.... (years ago)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, we wish you a good morning, say it IS a good morning (whether you want it or not), we feel good this morning, AND it is a morning to be good on. All of them at once!
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon gamers ... give me the quote/reference!



 Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It happens. Poor kitty. Have you done much research into such things or spoke to a vet about it? Do you have a pet hospital you can take her to when she goes into labor? If she even does so in a place where you can see her of course. Many times they will find a hidden place somewhere. If you think she may go at anytime you may just keep her inside and not let her out?




Yeah ... did some research. She could be fixed even now ... but it would involve taking out almost all the plumbing and killing the kittens inside. I just couldn't do that....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Then do whatever you need to do to make it a good one.
> 
> I hope that, if you are working today that everything goes smoothly.



Going to Lake Tahoe  with Goldmoon would be a nice start. Getting her to show us pics from the trip would make every morning happy for a week or 5.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lord of the Rings?




Close Fru close. They are actually the first words out of Gandalf's mouth in the Hobbit.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> At the end of every Price is Right show "Help save the pet population, have your pets spayed or neutered" or at least he used to when my grandmother watched it every day when I lived with them.... (years ago)



You got the whole quote in there. He did it right up until he retired this year.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... did some research. She could be fixed even now ... but it would involve taking out almost all the plumbing and killing the kittens inside. I just couldn't do that....



Goodness that wasn't what I was alluding to at all.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You got the whole quote in there. He did it right up until he retired this year.



I watched it with my grandma a lot. LOL


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You got the whole quote in there. He did it right up until he retired this year.




He retired THIS year? He was doing that for all these years? Man ... he was no spring chicken when I last saw him 20 years ago....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Goodness that wasn't what I was alluding to at all.




No accusations per se ma'am. 

Just an update I 'spose.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's been there for as long as I can remember.



Yep, Bob has been an animal advocate for years. I still remember hearing about the controversy with the Miss America pageant when he used to host it.


----------



## Mycanid

I have been on a little bit of a haiku kick of late ... anybody else ever read the old Japanese haiku?

I know Fru has set his hand to writting some.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I watched it with my grandma a lot. LOL



Old people, military and college students were the biggest audiences.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson ... can I email you something?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> He retired THIS year? He was doing that for all these years? Man ... he was no spring chicken when I last saw him 20 years ago....



He was the host of The Price is Right for 35 years.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Old people, military and college students were the biggest audiences.




Why the military I wonder....  :\


----------



## Aurora

Kylee is awake and talking in her crib and being awfully cute I might add. I am gonna go get her up and start my day. I will chat wth you hivers later  

Have a good day


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aeson ... can I email you something?



Nekkid pics of Goldmoon and or Aurora? Sure.

Yes you can. Do you need my email or can you get it from the site?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have been on a little bit of a haiku kick of late ... anybody else ever read the old Japanese haiku?
> 
> I know Fru has set his hand to writting some.



Your mushroom haiku thread inspired me to write some. What did you think of them?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is awake and talking in her crib and being awfully cute I might add. I am gonna go get her up and start my day. I will chat wth you hivers later
> 
> Have a good day




Awww ....  Okay ... c'yall later on!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is awake and talking in her crib and being awfully cute I might add. I am gonna go get her up and start my day. I will chat wth you hivers later
> 
> Have a good day



Now what am I going to do for the next 2 1/2 hours? 

Have a good day, sweetie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Old people, military and college students were the biggest audiences.



I watched a lot during high school.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why the military I wonder....  :\



I don't know. They make up a large portion of the audience.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nekkid pics of Goldmoon and or Aurora? Sure.
> 
> Yes you can.




As if they would ever send me such things....  :\ 

Kay ... email sent.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Your mushroom haiku thread inspired me to write some. What did you think of them?




I was wondering what they sounded like in Japanese.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is awake and talking in her crib and being awfully cute I might add. I am gonna go get her up and start my day. I will chat wth you hivers later
> 
> Have a good day



It was nice chattin'. See you later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was wondering what they sounded like in Japanese.



For serious though.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As if they would ever send me such things....  :\
> 
> Kay ... email sent.



You never know. They may think they can trust you. 


replied.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... haiku (as an art form) is based on a certain number of syllables stretched over three lines, which is easier (of course) to do in Japanese, especially as they do not have articles (a, the, to, etc.) and many things are implied in the words themselves.

Also, haiku often is meant to have several layers of meaning at once - often an external occurrence in the world reflecting some reality going on inside the poet. Not all haiku, of course, but definitely the stuff that has come to be regarded by the Japanese as most representative of the art.

So, I honestly did not "officially" run your haiku through the "poem-imeter test", but from what I remember I thought they were good.


----------



## Mycanid

Received - Thanks Aeson.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So, I honestly did not "officially" run your haiku through the "poem-imeter test", but from what I remember I thought they were good.



Thanks!


----------



## Mycanid

So ... have you ever tried to write such things according to the strict rules of Haiku Fru?

It can actually be quite difficult.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Received - Thanks Aeson.



No problem. Try to use the info for good and not evil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So ... have you ever tried to write such things according to the strict rules of Haiku Fru?
> 
> It can actually be quite difficult.



I know I had to write some poetry in high school I'll see if I can dig it up. If I do I'll start up a new thread for it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> No problem. Try to use the info for good and not evil.




  

Don't worry sir - fear not. The worst that could happen would be if I were to suddenly pop up in your store one day and say: "Hello Aeson!", slap down a pic of my avatar in an envelope, and then walk out of the store.


----------



## Aeson

Myc you didn't only pass Aurora, you blew her out of the water. Any chance of letting her catch up?


----------



## Mycanid

Dunno about blowing her out of the water ... she racked up something like 100 posts yesterday and today.   I am sure things will slow down with me. Especially as the workload increases.    Which I foresee happening soon, actually. Before ya know it she will have passed me again. 

Kay ... sandwich done. I have to get to work here. I'll look in later on folks.


----------



## megamania

I know I said I would stay off the Hivemind for a bit but this is too important to have possibly over looked.   If you want Hivemind to remain please read.....



http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196869


----------



## Mycanid

Thanks for the link Mega.


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know ... I think I like this Player's Handbook Interface better than the stealth mode one.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay Aurora ... third level beckons! C'mon ma'am ... you can do it!


----------



## Aeson

I see Mega has returned. Good to see you.


----------



## Mycanid

Seems he only poked his digital nose in here temporarily, though....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seems he only poked his digital nose in here temporarily, though....



He'll be back at some point. He's hooked like the rest of us.


----------



## Mycanid

Mayhap. 

...As I pass along the road,
The children raise my dander
Shouting "Mother dear, take in the clothes
Here comes an Overlander".

So pass the billy round boys,
Don't let the pint pot stand there
For tonight we'll drink the health
Of every Overlander...

Dee da da da dah
Doo da da da dah.


----------



## Mycanid

Say Aeson ... wouldn't happen to be familiar with Australian folk music would you? (Prolly not ... not many Americans are, but thought I'd ask at least.  )


----------



## Mycanid

That's right ... forgot that Saturdays are slow days for the hive during the actual day itself.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say Aeson ... wouldn't happen to be familiar with Australian folk music would you? (Prolly not ... not many Americans are, but thought I'd ask at least.  )



Can;t say that I am. I'm not that familiar with American folk music.


----------



## Mycanid

Tell me Aeson....

How did you get involved in rpg's?


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I think Aeson is enjoying himself over on CM.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I think Aeson is enjoying himself over on CM.



Aeson was enjoying himself a nap.


----------



## Mycanid

Ahhhh ... I could sure use one maself. 

So then ... what about the rpg entry question thingee?


----------



## Aeson

I wish my story was as interesting as Goldmoon's. I heard about the game before playing. I wanted to try it out. A councilor at camp was running a session. I got in and played the one time. I liked it but it wasn't enough. I started getting the books and reading them and making stuff up on my own for a few years. I found a group when I found out a co-worker played when I worked at Papa John's when I was 20. I got into playing regularly then. I've been playing ever since.


----------



## Mycanid

Sounds pretty matter-of-fact.  Kinda like mine.

Where do you live by the way ... isn't it in Atlanta, GA? (I can't remember right now.)

When did you begin playing year wise? What were your first editions?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty matter-of-fact.  Kinda like mine.
> 
> Where do you live by the way ... isn't it in Atlanta, GA? (I can't remember right now.)
> 
> When did you begin playing year wise? What were your first editions?



I'm near Atlanta. I started playing 95 or 96. I started playing in 2nd ed.


----------



## Mycanid

Thought so. Darn. Never been in your neck of the woods. Ever.  :\  Well ... maybe one of these days.

Say Aeson, what kinda books and music and things similar do you enjoy?


----------



## Mycanid

YOIKES!

Fire-put-out mode taking over.   

Be back in a bit.... server probs.  :\


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> He'll be back at some point. He's hooked like the rest of us.





am not.   


Look guys I really am sorry I go a bit crazy and nuts here.   I am ....messed up... in a fashion.  I am bi-polar with a low self-esteem.   By not taking my diabetic medicine is making it worse.    Aeson suggested I chill so I am.   I lurk but I won't post.  I'm not looking to bring anyone down.  I'm just... screwed up in the head.

As for the link, I often go directly here skipping the page that mentions it so I thought I would draw attention to it here.


Off to work on my comic / DnD story which is in constant flux and change.  Instead of a team I have returned to doing a Dark Lantern's story which is where it will remain.   Perhaps I will pop in to show some art occationally.



Sorry for being a boob occationly.  

Andy 
aka 
Megamania,
Mega,
Mania
Al
Ugh
Vander

and other names not given out as of this point.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thought so. Darn. Never been in your neck of the woods. Ever.  :\  Well ... maybe one of these days.
> 
> Say Aeson, what kinda books and music and things similar do you enjoy?



I was in San Diego briefly on the way to Mexico for a few days. Long enough to fly in and drive across the border. 

Sci-fi and fantasy books mostly. Star Wars and Dragonlance are my favorites. I'll listen to anything once. I've found plenty of music that I don't care for but a lot that I do.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, bollix, bebother and confusticate it all. I do good and get slammed. I went and renewed my Community Supporter account, and now I have none of my features...here's hoping the request for fix gets seen soon. 

This is a sign from the digital gods to do something else...

See you all soon...


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't get your cats fixed? Bob Barker would not approve



The price is WRONG Bob!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I know I said I would stay off the Hivemind for a bit but this is too important to have possibly over looked.   If you want Hivemind to remain please read.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196869



I passed that generaly allong earlier today, but thanks again


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish my story was as interesting as Goldmoon's. I heard about the game before playing. I wanted to try it out. A councilor at camp was running a session. I got in and played the one time. I liked it but it wasn't enough. I started getting the books and reading them and making stuff up on my own for a few years. I found a group when I found out a co-worker played when I worked at Papa John's when I was 20. I got into playing regularly then. I've been playing ever since.



I started playing when I was 7 when my dad got me a 1st Ed players handbook for christmas. (So I would stop using his, that was signed by Gary Gygax)


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc you didn't only pass Aurora, you blew her out of the water. Any chance of letting her catch up?



Why? I don't care about postcount.


----------



## megamania

hi.    you didn't see me here.


----------



## Heckler

Hmmm, I coulda swore I saw Mega come in here.  Meh, I must be seeing things.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I started playing when I was 7 when my dad got me a 1st Ed players handbook for christmas. (So I would stop using his, that was signed by Gary Gygax)



Heehee that is funny. I didn't start playing until 2002 when I was jealous of dshai's time, but didn't want to be that wife that said "you aren't spending eough time with me. Stop gaming." (He was working FT, going to school FT and I was working FT. ie we never saw eachother between that and him gaming every Sunday night.) So, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em, so I did. Funny enough though. I grew up being told that D&D was evil and when we were dating and I found out he gamed my brainwashing took over and I almost broke off our "engagement". I say it in quotes because we started talking marriage after 2 weeks of dating when he said he wanted to wisk me off to Vegas and marry me immediately. LOL I made him wait.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why? I don't care about postcount.



I don't either. I was more or less giving him a hard time.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> hi.    you didn't see me here.



HI MEGA!

I am sorry you are feeling down hon. I can't stick around and talk right now unfortunately, but drop me an email or something if you need to talk. (K)


----------



## Aurora

Gotta run hive. Have a good night!


----------



## Aeson

Why can't you stay? You just got here.

I'm feeling down can I email you, Aurora?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> The price is WRONG Bob!



Loved Happy Gilmore!


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Loved Happy Gilmore!



Never seen it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Never seen it.



Well, that is exactly what Adam Sandler said to Bob Barker during one of his fits.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's right ... forgot that Saturdays are slow days for the hive during the actual day itself.




I gamed today.  Err, I guess at this time, it would be yesterday...


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Never seen it.



That is terrible. That movie is HIlarious! Even my grandparents enjoyed it and they don't like nuthin'. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I gamed today.  Err, I guess at this time, it would be yesterday...



Hooray for gaming! I am gaming tonight.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm feeling down can I email you, Aurora?



No


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No


----------



## Aeson

Morning, Aurora. How are you today?


----------



## Aurora

Hungry.


----------



## Aurora

I think I am going to make pancakes and bacon for breakfast. I bought this thick cut maple bacon at the grocery yesterday and it looks awfully good. I also bought cinnamon rolls.....I might make those too.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hungry.



Eat something.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I am going to make pancakes and bacon for breakfast. I bought this thick cut maple bacon at the grocery yesterday and it looks awfully good. I also bought cinnamon rolls.....I might make those too.



pancakes and cinnamon rolls for breakfast? That's too many carbs. One would take way from the other. The cinnamon rolls should be saved for later in the day.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> pancakes and cinnamon rolls for breakfast? That's too many carbs. One would take way from the other. The cinnamon rolls should be saved for later in the day.



No, the cinnamon rolls are like breakfast dessert


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, the cinnamon rolls are like breakfast dessert



I like the way you think.


----------



## Aurora

My son just kicked me about 3 inches above my belly button and he kicked me so hard my whole belly shook! LOL It looked kinda funny.


----------



## Aurora

I am having trouble today. Normally I just have trouble with skipping letters while I type because my laptop hates me, but today I am using random words that make no sense in the place of words that do. I am going to have to start "previewing post" instead of submitting that way I don't have to keep going back and editing.


----------



## Aurora

I am going to go make breakfast, I am hungry and starting to feel shaky.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My son just kicked me about 3 inches above my belly button and he kicked me so hard my whole belly shook! LOL It looked kinda funny.



Can you actually see the kick or did you mean the shaking body thing?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can you actually see the kick or did you mean the shaking body thing?



the shaking thing.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to go make breakfast, I am hungry and starting to feel shaky.



Are you coming back? We both just got here.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you coming back? We both just got here.



Maybe


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> the shaking thing.



I've warned you about waiting too long to eat.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Maybe



I'm going to wait right here. *plops down on floor and crosses arms*


----------



## Aeson

Still waiting. Getting lonely. Might start talking to the furniture.


----------



## megamania

........


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Loved Happy Gilmore!





I believe it is the only Adam Sandler movie I own.  It is good.


----------



## megamania

Daughter has softball practice then I have to work.  Find out if the manager is happy with me or not.  Had someone backup into the gas pumps causing one hell of a day for me.  Police, Fire, Environmental folks, insurance people (I use that word losely) and many others others.


----------



## megamania

have a most excellent day.


keep smilin'


chin up



at the very least it will make others wonder what you are up to....


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like you have a big day ahead. It'll be ok. Take care, man.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Had someone backup into the gas pumps causing one hell of a day for me.  Police, Fire, Environmental folks, insurance people (I use that word losely) and many others others.




Ouch.  That sounds like it would be annoying.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Daughter has softball practice then I have to work.  Find out if the manager is happy with me or not.  Had someone backup into the gas pumps causing one hell of a day for me.  Police, Fire, Environmental folks, insurance people (I use that word losely) and many others others.



That sucks Mega. But man that person must have felt dumb! I sure would have.


----------



## Aurora

Just popping in to say hi and bye. We are gonna go work over at the other house while we have a sitter.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just popping in to say hi and bye. We are gonna go work over at the other house while we have a sitter.



I waited all this time for you to say good bye? Aeson is not happy.


I'm playing. I know you have work to do. Have a good day and we'll see you later.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sucks Mega. But man that person must have felt dumb! I sure would have.



At least the guy wasn't BBQed.


----------



## Dog Moon

I have to go to work today too.  Boss may be making me come in today, but I'll be damned if I go in before noon.  Need. to. sleep. in.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Probably because the rest of us have been using them like bullets from an M60 with wild abandon. Conjunction Junction must be out of all the good one.




Especially Aeson.   


The Darth is back after the modem dying. Not by my own hands.... it's gonna go back to Time Warner and I get a new one. Once I do that, then the one I've got now is gonna head back to Best Buy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I played once. I got my head nearly ripped off when I stuck it in an attic.




Trying for a gaming world Darwin Award?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just a minute - what's wrong with frogs?
> 
> After all ... legend has it that they like to sit on top of one of the species of shrooms known as the ... toadstool (yes, yes) and that both benefit somehow, in a mysterious manner.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously hafrogman ... welcome to the hive.




And no doubt crapping on said 'shroom....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep, I quit smoking that very day. A month in the hospital on Morphene will do that to you.




::cheers::

That crap [smoking] tears my allergies up something fierce.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially Aeson.



whadda ya mean?


----------



## Aeson

You missed all the naughty talk, Darth. Maybe you'll get in on the next round.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> No you're not. She needs female reinforcements against the male assault. Unless you're a double agent. In that case you will be shot for treason.





Yeah! Guys can be such pigs.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah! Guys can be such pigs.



Oink, oink.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man I disliked that old song "ring my bell". "My dingaling" was also annoying.  :\




"My Dingaling" makes anything by Salt-n-Pepa G-rated.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

jonesy said:
			
		

> Dude, postcount is overrated.




postcount=postcount+1


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That she does. She even mentioned her outfit last time. She was in her PJs and said I was distracted because she wasn't wearing a bra. I wasn't going to admit that.




She's totally in to you, dude.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> The only GD song I ever liked was Touch of Grey.




That's the only song I've heard of theirs.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She's totally in to you, dude.



I don't think so. I wish but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Aeson

Touch of Grey was The Deads only Top 40 hit. That's why you hear it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cheaper to fly to Atlanta. You can have just as much fun.




If gas prices get too high, I may have to do that this summer....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's right ... forgot that Saturdays are slow days for the hive during the actual day itself.




Busy day for me. My nephew had a baseball game yesterday AM. His mother needed a new vehicle (and co-signer) so I went there. Ended up with it in my name to save interest fees. Then had a game last night. Got to bed around 1AM. Got up at 5AM this morning for work. Late for work as I was *supposed* to be there at 5!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> whadda ya mean?




Lots of posting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You missed all the naughty talk, Darth. Maybe you'll get in on the next round.




Damnit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oink, oink.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Touch of Grey was The Deads only Top 40 hit. That's why you hear it.




That and I don't listen to 70s music except for Bob Seger. 

Touch of Grey was, I believe, their last released song.... (could be wrong...)


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That and I don't listen to 70s music except for Bob Seger.
> 
> Touch of Grey was, I believe, their last released song.... (could be wrong...)



It was in the 80's.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I loves me a corndog. Nearly ate a whole box in one day.




Corndogs good.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Lots of posting.



I'm a post whore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Saniity? And what is this now? I've heard of it, but don't know what it means.




Sanity is SO overrated.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> It happens. Poor kitty. Have you done much research into such things or spoke to a vet about it? Do you have a pet hospital you can take her to when she goes into labor? If she even does so in a place where you can see her of course. Many times they will find a hidden place somewhere. If you think she may go at anytime you may just keep her inside and not let her out?




Yeah. Mine picked the living room closet. Coulda been worse.... coulda been MINE.... we'd never find them....   


Yeah. yeah. I'm skipping arould now on various pages.... lol


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> At the end of every Price is Right show "Help save the pet population, have your pets spayed or neutered" or at least he used to when my grandmother watched it every day when I lived with them.... (years ago)




Still did until Thurs when he did the primetime ep. I watched it as I've always seen him on there. Him and Rod Roddy. New dude isn't the same. Not as exuberant as Rod was. Miss him and will miss Bob too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... did some research. She could be fixed even now ... but it would involve taking out almost all the plumbing and killing the kittens inside. I just couldn't do that....




I'd be totally PISSED at you if you did that!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was in the 80's.




THAT song was. But, I believe, most of their stuff was in the drug-addled 70s.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sanity is SO overrated.





We all agree....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heya, Mega!!!


----------



## megamania

How goes it?    I am just out of work and looking to chill a bit before going to bed.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is terrible. That movie is HIlarious! Even my grandparents enjoyed it and they don't like nuthin'. LOL



It's one of the few movies he's made I would like to see and haven't.  (I liked 50 first dates, and Anger Management)


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Corndogs good.



Piratecat?


----------



## megamania

50 First Dates had its moments.  Anger Management didn't really do it for me.  


How goes it Bront?


----------



## megamania

I'm going to sleep now.   Have an awesome morning folks.


tha-tha-tha-that's all folks


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 50 First Dates had its moments.  Anger Management didn't really do it for me.



I really liked Click. It teaches a great lesson in life.


----------



## megamania

I have yet to see that one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing today Mega?


----------



## Goldmoon

Good Morning Hivers! How was everyones weekend? Mine was good. I cant stay and chat, I have a lot to do today. Ill sit and chat later on in the day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning, Goldmoon. 

I had a long weekend. Watched a lot of The Twilight Zone [2002] on DVD. Was up for 24 hours yesterday. Hopefully I'm back on a day schedule.


----------



## Aeson

Morning, Goldie. My weekend was all too short but interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning, Goldie. My weekend was all too short but interesting.



In what regard was it interesting?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In what regard was it interesting?



I'm not at liberty to say. It's a matter of national security.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not at liberty to say. It's a matter of national security.


----------



## The_Warlock

(Peers around)

Mornin' all.

I have Search and New Posts since Last Visit again...they make posting worth living...

How goes in the hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing TOW?


----------



## jonathan swift

So is this a special club or can anyone come?


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> So is this a special club or can anyone come?



All are welcome just don't make us explain it. You'll get 5 different answers and they are all correct.


----------



## Aeson

Because I'm a post whore. Number 5700 coming your way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Because I'm a post whore. Number 5700 coming your way.



You're a post whore? I'm a post whore. #14,855 coming your way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> So is this a special club or can anyone come?



Welcome, initiate!


----------



## Aeson

Fru, get the paddles ready.


----------



## jonathan swift

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru, get the paddles ready.





See, now I'm just scared.


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> See, now I'm just scared.



The mods made us take the nails out. There isn't anything to be scared of.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing TOW?




Not too bad, Fru. I have gorged upon chicken setee. It's nice to have friends in a local college...they had extra platters of catered food from commencement - so my Sunday night gaming crew got pounds of mozz sandwiches and chicken on a stick. 

I think I'm still full...

Your self?


----------



## jonathan swift

Aeson said:
			
		

> The mods made us take the nails out. There isn't anything to be scared of.





Ah, well in that case...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> All are welcome just don't make us explain it. You'll get 5 different answers and they are all correct.




Galeros' answers aren't correct. But they aren't wrong either...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The mods made us take the nails out. There isn't anything to be scared of.




OH, I thought you were talking about the electroshock paddles...

Somebody put nails in them originally? That's awesome...


----------



## jonathan swift

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> OH, I thought you were talking about the electroshock paddles...
> 
> Somebody put nails in them originally? That's awesome...





Shocking.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing TOW?




You know, every time you use "TOW," I think I should somehow respond with "Boom!" like I have some kind of rocket launcher...

I need a rocket launcher, it'd make parking so much easier...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> OH, I thought you were talking about the electroshock paddles...
> 
> Somebody put nails in them originally? That's awesome...



I knew it could have gone either way. Both sounded ominous.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Shocking.




He's got it! Welcome to Insanity 501, it's an extra credit honors course...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I knew it could have gone either way. Both sounded ominous.




But two great tortures that torture great together...that's a win-win scenario if ever a gamemaster has heard one...


----------



## jonathan swift

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's got it! Welcome to Insanity 501, it's an extra credit honors course...





Too many bad James Bond puns fill my brain.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Too many bad James Bond puns fill my brain.




Ah, good old Bond...I loved the anti-theft device in For Your Eyes Only...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But two great tortures that torture great together...that's a win-win scenario if ever a gamemaster has heard one...



That's true. Paddle him then shock the crap out of him.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not too bad, Fru. I have gorged upon chicken setee. It's nice to have friends in a local college...they had extra platters of catered food from commencement - so my Sunday night gaming crew got pounds of mozz sandwiches and chicken on a stick.
> 
> I think I'm still full...
> 
> Your self?



Food on a stick is the best!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Food on a stick is the best!



I played a human in a game once where we were told we could find anything we wanted to eat. I asked if they had human on a stick. The party got upset that I would ask such a thing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Food on a stick is the best!



 It's convenient, and you don't need a plate...it just so happened it was tasty and we had about 6 pounds of chicken on a stick. Mmmm.


----------



## jonathan swift

Six pounds huh? That's a lot of chicken.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I played a human in a game once where we were told we could find anything we wanted to eat. I asked if they had human on a stick. The party got upset that I would ask such a thing.




I was in a Rifts game once in a magical city, where a Noodle Shop had a large sign above the buffet bar "Certified 100% Elf Free"...


----------



## Aeson

Anyone mind watching the store? I need a nap.


----------



## Aurora

Gaming was fun last night. We stopped mid fight though cause it was late. We are getting our butts kicked.  We only have the bad guy down approx a quarter of his hit points. Dshai called him the oldest and largest Fire Giant. He's twice the size of a reg fire giant. Half way into the fight we found out why. He shed his Fire giant "skin" and is a red dragon. Aurora did a Greater Dispel on him and dispelled two of his enchantments. He got pissed. At which point he flew over to her (the sorcerer.....with hardly any hit points compared to the others) and attempted to disntegrate her. Thank god for Protection from Spells.....without that diamond I would have been dust. My contingency of plane shift to my pocket dimension when I reach 1 hp wouldn't have helped me any with that one.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Six pounds huh? That's a lot of chicken.




We got a 3' diameter platter, half with chicken, half with mozzarela and pesto finger sandwhiches, a small vat of hummus, and a bag of different hunks of bread...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I was in a Rifts game once in a magical city, where a Noodle Shop had a large sign above the buffet bar "Certified 100% Elf Free"...



I will have a sign like that in a future game.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone mind watching the store? I need a nap.




Alas, I don't have a spy satellite under my control currently...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Gaming was fun last night. We stopped mid fight though cause it was late. We are getting our butts kicked.  We only have the bad guy down approx a quarter of his hit points. Dshai called him the oldest and largest Fire Giant. He's twice the size of a reg fire giant. Half way into the fight we found out why. He shed his Fire giant "skin" and is a red dragon. Aurora did a Greater Dispel on him and dispelled two of his enchantments. He got pissed. At which point he flew over to her (the sorcerer.....with hardly any hit points compared to the others) and attempted to disntegrate her. Thank god for Protection from Spells.....without that diamond I would have been dust. My contingency of plane shift to my pocket dimension when I reach 1 hp wouldn't have helped me any with that one.




Remember, henchmen are like ablative armor, just make sure they are always standing between you and the Green Beam (tm)...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Gaming was fun last night. We stopped mid fight though cause it was late. We are getting our butts kicked.  We only have the bad guy down approx a quarter of his hit points. Dshai called him the oldest and largest Fire Giant. He's twice the size of a reg fire giant. Half way into the fight we found out why. He shed his Fire giant "skin" and is a red dragon. Aurora did a Greater Dispel on him and dispelled two of his enchantments. He got pissed. At which point he flew over to her (the sorcerer.....with hardly any hit points compared to the others) and attempted to disntegrate her. Thank god for Protection from Spells.....without that diamond I would have been dust. My contingency of plane shift to my pocket dimension when I reach 1 hp wouldn't have helped me any with that one.



You're so hawt right now.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're so hawt right now.



Because I am talking gaming?....lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will have a sign like that in a future game.




It was then pointed out by someone familiar with the city that no one ever certified any restaurant's food there dwarf or gnome free. They're small, you see, and accidents can happen at the meat grinders...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Because I am talking gaming?....lol




Let's face it, gamer males find nothing hotter than women speaking geek...except naked women speaking geek...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Because I am talking gaming?....lol



There is so many reasons but in this case it's the contingency spell and pocket dimension.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Let's face it, gamer males find nothing hotter than women speaking geek...except naked women speaking geek...



That too.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're a post whore? I'm a post whore. #14,855 coming your way.



Number...

bah, can't count that high, but it's here 

We're going to see Shreck the Third today.


----------



## Aurora

Meepo made an appearance  Some time ago he was permanantly changed into a red dragon from his Kobold form. He has the bond (of Trennor's men- we can communicate to eachother through it) He left a long time ago to go train with a gold dragon, but supposedly he has been monitoring us ever since he left. The last thing that happenned is that directly after BBEG tried to dinsintegrate my character, Meepo came flying in and tackled the BBEG (we were in a volcano) as he came in he said through the bond "Meepo Missle" and if any of you read the story hour....you would get that  (Where is Rel when I need him?)


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Let's face it, gamer males find nothing hotter than women speaking geek...except naked women speaking geek...



ROFL

Sorry, I am dressed.


----------



## jonathan swift

I prefer women expressing interest while I speak geek, but that's just me and my theories on how Return of the Jedi is a great philosophical film because Luke wins by refusing to fight. That's serious stuff right there.


----------



## jonathan swift

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Sorry, I am dressed.





That makes one of us.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meepo made an appearance  Some time ago he was permanantly changed into a red dragon from his Kobold form. He has the bond (of Trennor's men- we can communicate to eachother through it) He left a long time ago to go train with a gold dragon, but supposedly he has been monitoring us ever since he left. The last thing that happenned is that directly after BBEG tried to dinsintegrate my character, Meepo came flying in and tackled the BBEG (we were in a volcano) as he came in he said through the bond "Meepo Missle" and if any of you read the story hour....you would get that  (Where is Rel when I need him?)




So, you are telling me you have a sorcerous kobold-cum-dragon who is possibly addicted to world wide wrestling attack naming conventions? Does he have "Summon Folding Chair" as a special?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> (Where is Rel when I need him?)



You don't need him.


----------



## jonathan swift

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning hive.




Good morning-esque.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning hive.




Greets Myc! How goes the databasing?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Sorry, I am dressed.



What do I have to do to change that?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why? I don't care about postcount.




3rd level! Woohoo! Congrats ma'am!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Sorry, I am dressed.




I'm with you, there are things I don't want to show my coworkers, and things I don't want to see. 

Though the receptionist assistant is cute...I could make an exception...


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Good morning-esque.



He's on the left coast. It is morning to him.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is so many reasons but in this case it's the contingency spell and pocket dimension.



Aurora has her own tower. It is a sentient being and her cohort. It helped her create a pocket dimension in the tower that is her own space. She created it specifically for the plane shift spell. They do travelling on other planes sometimes so just a teleport back to her tower wouldn't have been good enough.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greets Myc! How goes the databasing?




Morning my good sir    ... I will begin plugging in the values today and testing. HOpefully done today! [Crosses fingers....]


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Good morning-esque.




You will learn swiftly (I hope, given your name) that the only Hive Morning is the Subjective morning. I've given up retaining any sense of time here...


----------



## jonathan swift

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's on the left coast. It is morning to him.





Yeah, I figured. It's right after noon here. And I got up like an hour ago, so it's still morning-esque here. I'm arrogant enough to use myself for a frame of reference pretty much always.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I gamed today.  Err, I guess at this time, it would be yesterday...




Any possible of a report of how it went?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning hive.



Morning Myc!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora has her own tower. It is a sentient being and her cohort. It helped her create a pocket dimension in the tower that is her own space. She created it specifically for the plane shift spell. They do travelling on other planes sometimes so just a teleport back to her tower wouldn't have been good enough.



My question is. Did your husband have to help or did you come up with this all by yourself?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I am going to make pancakes and bacon for breakfast. I bought this thick cut maple bacon at the grocery yesterday and it looks awfully good. I also bought cinnamon rolls.....I might make those too.




Oooo .... pancakes.    Stunning idea.

I made a crab-pinjon based sauce this morning to go over some stir fry stuff ... why didn't I think of pancakes?  :\ 

Much easier!


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured. It's right after noon here. And I got up like an hour ago, so it's still morning-esque here. I'm arrogant enough to use myself for a frame of reference pretty much always.



Arrogant huh? Are you related to Rel?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning my good sir    ... I will begin plugging in the values today and testing. HOpefully done today! [Crosses fingers....]




I wish you good luck, though I fear for what's left of your sanity...I think Access was programmed by Cthulhu...or maybe a Migo...it's hard to tell when the angles don't make sense anymore...wheeeeeeeee


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You will learn swiftly (I hope, given your name) that the only Hive Morning is the Subjective morning. I've given up retaining any sense of time here...



I don't really retain any sense of time or even day of the week in real life as well LOL I guess that is what happens when you are a SAHM. Well, that and the world revolves around you.....   J/K


----------



## Angel Tarragon

This is what I get for working on an NPC while slowly surfing the hivemind.  :\


----------



## jonathan swift

Aeson said:
			
		

> Arrogant huh? Are you related to Rel?




Nah, I think it's just a southern thing.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Morning Myc!




Ohhhhhh ...

if I had a wife,
the peg o me life,
I tell ya what I would do.
I'd build her a boat
and set her afloat
and paddle me own canoe!

Da dee dah da dee dee dee dah
deedle dee dee dah dah!

Da dee dah da dee dee dee dah
deedle dee dee dah dah!

[Fungus is in a good mood this morning, as you can see. Must be the crab-pinjon sauce.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't really retain any sense of time or even day of the week in real life as well LOL I guess that is what happens when you are a SAHM. Well, that and the world revolves around you.....   J/K




Well, doesn't it actually revolve around the bundle of kinetic energy call "the child"? You just get a really close orbit...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I wish you good luck, though I fear for what's left of your sanity...I think Access was programmed by Cthulhu...or maybe a Migo...it's hard to tell when the angles don't make sense anymore...wheeeeeeeee




QFT.

yeesh. Well ... my sanity is what it always was!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*puts books away*_

Looks like it is going to be one of those days.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to wait right here. *plops down on floor and crosses arms*




ROFL!!

  

GOod morning Aeson.


----------



## jonathan swift

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*puts books away*_
> 
> Looks like it is going to be one of those days.





Sometimes it is always one of those days. Though today should be good I think.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*puts books away*_
> 
> Looks like it is going to be one of those days.




I hope not, I have work to do...just not right this second...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> QFT.
> 
> yeesh. Well ... my sanity is what it always was!



Nevermore......qouth the raven!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*puts books away*_
> 
> Looks like it is going to be one of those days.




Aaannnnnnddddd .... good morning Fru!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My question is. Did your husband have to help or did you come up with this all by yourself?



The tower already existed and belonged to one of the most feared (and first ever in dshai's world) sorcerers. (Aurora is the 2nd.) He dissapeared decades ago and no one was able to tame the tower prior to Aurora. Dunlore had his own dimensional space in the tower. So, the tower offered to make one for Aurora. It was my idea to do the contingency. Aurora always has the magic council after her because she is "different". Dshai's world is full of wizards, as I said she is only the 2nd sorcerer and the first was feared because he turned evil. They want to kill her because they think she'll do the same.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I hope not, I have work to do...just not right this second...



My books, good sir.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aaannnnnnddddd .... good morning Fru!



Heya Mycanid! How was your weekend?


----------



## Mycanid

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Good morning-esque.




Hello there Jonathan. 

A new assimilation (I mean .... [cough! cough!] ... err) a new arrival in the hive perchance?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, doesn't it actually revolve around the bundle of kinetic energy call "the child"? You just get a really close orbit...



Very true


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Mycanid! How was your weekend?




Arabic ... definitely like Arabic dwellings.  :\


----------



## jonathan swift

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello there Jonathan.
> 
> A new assimilation (I mean .... [cough! cough!] ... err) a new arrival in the hive perchance?




Yes, yes, new arrival to this hive thingie-ma-jig-thingie-ish-thing.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> have a most excellent day.
> 
> 
> keep smilin'
> 
> 
> chin up
> 
> 
> 
> at the very least it will make others wonder what you are up to....




You too Mega!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A new assimilation (I mean .... [cough! cough!] ... err) a new arrival in the hive perchance?



It seems that way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Arabic ... definitely like Arabic dwellings.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, new arrival to this hive thingie-ma-jig-thingie-ish-thing.




A very warm welcome to your personage my good sir!   

Sit back, relax, abandon your ... ahhh whatever.

Nice to have you with us!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, new arrival to this hive thingie-ma-jig-thingie-ish-thing.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




It was intense Fru. Intense. [i.e "In Tents"?]


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Busy day for me. My nephew had a baseball game yesterday AM. His mother needed a new vehicle (and co-signer) so I went there. Ended up with it in my name to save interest fees. Then had a game last night. Got to bed around 1AM. Got up at 5AM this morning for work. Late for work as I was *supposed* to be there at 5!!!!




Yeesh ... sounds like my schedule sometimes.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




Well, something's wrong there...lot's of borg text, not cube nor sphere...


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... beat me to it warlock. I noticed the same thing....  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> The tower already existed and belonged to one of the most feared (and first ever in dshai's world) sorcerers. (Aurora is the 2nd.) He dissapeared decades ago and no one was able to tame the tower prior to Aurora. Dunlore had his own dimensional space in the tower. So, the tower offered to make one for Aurora. It was my idea to do the contingency. Aurora always has the magic council after her because she is "different". Dshai's world is full of wizards, as I said she is only the 2nd sorcerer and the first was feared because he turned evil. They want to kill her because they think she'll do the same.




That sounds like an entertaining world... MWAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd be totally PISSED at you if you did that!!!




Fear not my good Darth ... fear not.


----------



## jonathan swift

Borg's have sphere's now?


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> We're going to see Shreck the Third today.



The script must have been pretty good to get them all back to do the voices again. 

Have fun! Let us know how it was.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Morning Hivers! How was everyones weekend? Mine was good. I cant stay and chat, I have a lot to do today. Ill sit and chat later on in the day.




Well ... hello and goodbye ma'am.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It was intense Fru. Intense. [i.e "In Tents"?]



How was your tent?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, something's wrong there...lot's of borg text, not cube nor sphere...



Its been fixed.


----------



## jonathan swift

Aurora said:
			
		

> The script must have been pretty good to get them all back to do the voices again.
> 
> Have fun! Let us know how it was.





I saw it Friday and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Mycanid

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Borg's have sphere's now?




Modern age sir ... this is the 21st century.   

And the hive.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That sounds like an entertaining world... MWAHHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAH!



LOL It has been in the making for 20 years, and has changed a bit here and there with every new edition......


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Borg's have sphere's now?




Blame Rick Berman and the movies...


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How was your tent?




collapsed on me while I was trying to sleep....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Borg's have sphere's now?



Since the late seasons of TNG.


----------



## Mycanid

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> I saw it Friday and enjoyed it a lot.




I saw Spider Man 3 last Sunday (the 14th) and saw an advertisement for Shrek 3 then for the first time. I had no clue.

Then again ... a Sherlock Holmes sort I am not.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!
> 
> 
> 
> GOod morning Aeson.



You notice she didn't comment on my devotion. She just game back and said hi and bye.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL It has been in the making for 20 years, and has changed a bit here and there with every new edition......




Mmmm, edition changes have made for some fun times in my run...cataclysms, altered memories, magically unstable kenku...a regular laugh riot...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru, get the paddles ready.




  

Aeson ... you are in an excellent mood this morning!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> collapsed on me while I was trying to sleep....  :\



That must have been entertaining.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> collapsed on me while I was trying to sleep....  :\



Well at least there wasn't a T-Rex sniffin' around.


----------



## jonathan swift

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since the late seasons of TNG.





Man, I missed out on all the Star Trek fanboyism after about season 5 of TNG. And I never got into DS9 until recently. Though I loved Voyager as a kid.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I saw Spider Man 3 last Sunday (the 14th) and saw an advertisement for Shrek 3 then for the first time. I had no clue.
> 
> Then again ... a Sherlock Holmes sort I am not.  :\



A lot of people I have spoken to didn't care for SM3. They say that they crammed 2 movies into one.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not too bad, Fru. I have gorged upon chicken setee. It's nice to have friends in a local college...they had extra platters of catered food from commencement - so my Sunday night gaming crew got pounds of mozz sandwiches and chicken on a stick.
> 
> I think I'm still full...
> 
> Your self?




 

ewwww .... well, I'm glad somebody out there is eating this stuff so I don't have to look at it.    

How went the car wars session warlock?


----------



## jonathan swift

Aurora said:
			
		

> A lot of people I have spoken to didn't care for SM3. They say that they crammed 2 movies into one.




See, I liked Spiderman 3 too. Maybe I just have bad taste in movies. I even liked 28 Weeks Later, so what do I know?


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Yes, yes, new arrival to this hive thingie-ma-jig-thingie-ish-thing.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That must have been entertaining.




Even been dumped out of a hammock ma'am? It is only entertaining for the people turning the hammock over.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Man, I missed out on all the Star Trek fanboyism after about season 5 of TNG. And I never got into DS9 until recently. Though I loved Voyager as a kid.



DS9 and Voyager are my favorite series from the saga. My favorite movie is STIV.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well at least there wasn't a T-Rex sniffin' around.




Err ... not that I noticed. I HAVE heard a mountain lion prowling about around midnight to 1am the past few evenings, though.

Kinda makes me worried about Kaboodle.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aeson ... you are in an excellent mood this morning!



I'm trying to be but I need some help.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> A lot of people I have spoken to didn't care for SM3. They say that they crammed 2 movies into one.




I wasn't blown away by it ... oddly my favorite character in the movie was Sandman.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> See, I liked Spiderman 3 too. Maybe I just have bad taste in movies. I even liked 28 Weeks Later, so what do I know?



SP3 was the bomb. I totally love it. It is my fave so far. I can't wait for 4.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Even been dumped out of a hammock ma'am? It is only entertaining for the people turning the hammock over.



I meant entertaining for anyone else that was there Myc. Not entertaining for you  *laughs evily*


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well at least there wasn't a T-Rex sniffin' around.




Even better that he's not a lawyer, because then he wouldn't have been able to avoid the T-rex in the script no matter how much we like him...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm trying to be but I need some help.




Seems you are doing pretty good to me.  :\ 

Hmm ... lemme keep catching up here and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I wasn't blown away by it ... oddly my favorite character in the movie was Sandman.  :\



I can't look at him without thinking of "Wings".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Even better that he's not a lawyer, because then he wouldn't have been able to avoid the T-rex in the script no matter how much we like him...



True enough.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I meant entertaining for anyone else that was there Myc. Not entertaining for you  *laughs evily*




No my dear ... nobody else was there except my fungal person.

Hmm.....

Except the mountain lion, maybe.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How went the car wars session warlock?




Not done yet, we were only prepping, making vehicles - the explosions happen this Saturday...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I played a human in a game once where we were told we could find anything we wanted to eat. I asked if they had human on a stick. The party got upset that I would ask such a thing.




Why does this remind me of the old Oddysee game for some reason?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seems you are doing pretty good to me.  :\
> 
> Hmm ... lemme keep catching up here and I'll see what I can do.



You're not female enough to help.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone mind watching the store? I need a nap.




I'd do it ... if I weren't so busy with this database nonsense.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why does this remind me of the old Oddysee game for some reason?  :\



I don't know. Never heard of the game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not female enough to help.



_Damn._


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No my dear ... nobody else was there except my fungal person.
> 
> Hmm.....
> 
> Except the mountain lion, maybe.



Not sure if I would ever go camping by myself. Camping seems more a thng to do with friends. Plus, I am paranoid.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, you are telling me you have a sorcerous kobold-cum-dragon who is possibly addicted to world wide wrestling attack naming conventions? Does he have "Summon Folding Chair" as a special?




ROFL!!!

HELP! AUGH!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Except the mountain lion, maybe.



 Good thing it wasn't a dire mountain lion.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not female enough to help.




Now THAT is quite true. I am definitely NOT a female.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not female enough to help.




He gives you all of that encouragement and support, and this is how you treat him? Well, I never....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good thing it wasn't a dire mountain lion.




Doesn't need to be a dire variety to chew up the poor old fungus.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'd do it ... if I weren't so busy with this database nonsense.



What a pal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not sure if I would ever go camping by myself. Camping seems more a thng to do with friends. Plus, I am paranoid.



I miss camping. I haven't done it in over 10 years.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Doesn't need to be a dire variety to chew up the poor old fungus.



Larger nasal capacity = quicker dead fungus


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He gives you all of that encouragement and support, and this is how you treat him? Well, I never....



He wouldn't cuddle after. That was the first clue.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not sure if I would ever go camping by myself. Camping seems more a thng to do with friends. Plus, I am paranoid.




Did I say I was camping?   

Paranoid I am not.

Nervous about being torn to shreds by a lion or a bear?

Definitely.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Did I say I was camping?
> 
> Paranoid I am not.
> 
> Nervous about being torn to shreds by a lion or a bear?
> 
> Definitely.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Larger nasal capacity = quicker dead fungus




Dead is dead. 

Not worried too much how fast I am eaten after I am dead....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not sure if I would ever go camping by myself. Camping seems more a thng to do with friends. Plus, I am paranoid.




That's what the longknife, maglite, and jackknife are for. To assuage the paranoia...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He wouldn't cuddle after. That was the first clue.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Doesn't need to be a dire variety to chew up the poor old fungus.



Do lions eat shrooms?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not sure if I would ever go camping by myself. Camping seems more a thng to do with friends. Plus, I am paranoid.




Cue the dueling banjos.  Your friends can't save you. . .


----------



## jonathan swift

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's what the longknife, maglite, and jackknife are for. To assuage the paranoia...




Really all you need is the maglite, light and a weapon all in one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dead is dead.
> 
> Not worried too much how fast I am eaten after I am dead....



True enough. I'd need at least passing proficiency with a knife before I went campaing by myself.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Did I say I was camping?
> 
> Paranoid I am not.
> 
> Nervous about being torn to shreds by a lion or a bear?
> 
> Definitely.  :\



I can only assume if you were in a tent it was some form of camping......

I went backpacking when I was a senior in HS and our camp was attacked by bears....

~not a fan of hungry cubs and their mother


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do lions eat shrooms?



Only one particular kind.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cue the dueling banjos.  Your friends can't save you. . .



In the woods no one can hear you play the banjo.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cue the dueling banjos.  Your friends can't save you. . .




Hey there froggie. 

How nice to see you poke your nostrils in here!

Yes ... gotta love the dueling banjos.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Cue the dueling banjos.  Your friends can't save you. . .



No, but I can probably run faster than they can....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Really all you need is the maglite, light and a weapon all in one.



Yeah. a 5 or 10 lb. club.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do lions eat shrooms?




DOn't wanna find out if they do, that's for sure.


----------



## Aurora

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Really all you need is the maglite, light and a weapon all in one.



I'd rather have a shotgun.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can only assume if you were in a tent it was some form of camping......
> 
> I went backpacking when I was a senior in HS and our camp was attacked by bears....
> 
> ~not a fan of hungry cubs and their mother




AUGH!

No! No! I WILL NOT SAY IT!

Nooooo.....

[Will check save failed....]

Oh Aurora ... that must have been unbearable!


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Really all you need is the maglite, light and a weapon all in one.




But if I'm beating the target with the light, I'm lighting the trees. Sometimes you want to see where you are stabbing...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> In the woods no one can hear you play the banjo.



Unless you're a frog on a lily pad.   

Only then you gotta watch out for stabbity sticks.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, but I can probably run faster than they can....



Not right now.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AUGH!
> 
> No! No! I WILL NOT SAY IT!
> 
> Nooooo.....
> 
> [Will check save failed....]
> 
> Oh Aurora ... that must have been unbearable!



Terrible!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there froggie.



Hey.


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> How nice to see you poke your nostrils in here!



Nostrils?


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... gotta love the dueling banjos.



Um. . . not so much cool as terrifying.  Why do you think Fru doesn't camp anymore.    

D'd'doo doo doo doo doo doot doo.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a shotgun.



Roll the to buy it. Beat a DC of 15.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, but I can probably run faster than they can....




Even while you are pregnant? WOW, you have got some slack-ass friends what can't sprint faster than a pregnant woman. They deserve to be eaten by lions and bears and banjos (avoiding, for the moment that banjos can't actually eat anyone).


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not right now.



I am still pretty damn quick and probably wouldn't be above tripping them when a bear was closing in....you know self-preservation and all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, but I can probably run faster than they can....



You're a 6th level monk?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Roll the to buy it. Beat a DC of 15.



Natural 20!


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... can't really say that frogs have a nose. SO nostrils was the best I could come up with in a pinch.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still pretty damn quick and probably wouldn't be above tripping them when a bear was closing in....you know self-preservation and all.



I think the only one that might be able to our run you is Enk. The others are pretty big fellas.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a shotgun.




Requires a permit. Nobody needs a license to bludgeon something else to whatever state is safest for the bludgeoner.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Even while you are pregnant? WOW, you have got some slack-ass friends what can't sprint faster than a pregnant woman. They deserve to be eaten by lions and bears and banjos (avoiding, for the moment that banjos can't actually eat anyone).



Dshai would probably not like me going camping in dangerous areas while pregnant. Camping on the beach I am sure he would be fine with. Areas with bears....not so much.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You're a 6th level monk?




Nah, she just hangs out with a lot of halflings, dwarves and gnomes.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... can't really say that frogs have a nose. SO nostrils was the best I could come up with in a pinch.




Now you're pinching my nostrils?

Kinky.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Even while you are pregnant? WOW, you have got some slack-ass friends what can't sprint faster than a pregnant woman. They deserve to be eaten by lions and bears and banjos (avoiding, for the moment that banjos can't actually eat anyone).



One of her friends weighs over 400 lbs and is 45ish. I think he will make a nice tasty treat for the bear.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the only one that might be able to our run you is Enk. The others are pretty big fellas.



Heh....did you take a good look at Enk when you met him? He is more pregnant than I am. Plus, he is not very atheletic.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still pretty damn quick and probably wouldn't be above tripping them when a bear was closing in....you know self-preservation and all.




Improved Trip, indispensible to dwarves, Carival Line passengers and pregnant women.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why do you think Fru doesn't camp anymore.



Banjos be damned; I happen to love camping. I'd go by myself if I had my own transportation.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I hadn't thought of it that way.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I hadn't thought of it that way.  :\



which way is that?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh....did you take a good look at Enk when you met him? He is more pregnant than I am. Plus, he is not very atheletic.



He looks thinner than the others in your group. Fett is too short. His legs don't have the stride.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai would probably not like me going camping in dangerous areas while pregnant. Camping on the beach I am sure he would be fine with. Areas with bears....not so much.




But someplace with banjos? I'd be more worried than where the bears are...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, she just hangs out with a lot of halflings, dwarves and gnomes.



Bears have a base land speed of 40. In order to beat that you'd have to be a human monk at 6th level or higher: +20 to base land speed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now you're pinching my nostrils?
> 
> Kinky.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But someplace with banjos? I'd be more worried than where the bears are...



I live in Ohio, not Kentucky or West Virginia.


----------



## jonathan swift

Mm, lunch time.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> which way is that?




hooduhthunk


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> One of her friends weighs over 400 lbs and is 45ish. I think he will make a nice tasty treat for the bear.




At that point you don't run. You stand up, you roar, and if the bear's still coming you might as will start punching. It'll make for a great epitaph...

"Our friend,
  Inventive Roleplayer,
 Avid gamer.
Nobody else would have thought,
 To Jimmy Kick a Grizzly."


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> He looks thinner than the others in your group. Fett is too short. His legs don't have the stride.



I am shorter than Fett....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I live in Ohio, not Kentucky or West Virginia.




Phew! Lucky you!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Mm, lunch time.



I'm gettin' hungry too. Might grab a bowl of cereal.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But someplace with banjos? I'd be more worried than where the bears are...




Hey ... what's wrong with banjos?

They are the prefect instrument to listen to while drinking egg nog, after all.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> At that point you don't run. You stand up, you roar, and if the bear's still coming you might as will start punching. It'll make for a great epitaph...
> 
> "Our friend,
> Inventive Roleplayer,
> Avid gamer.
> Nobody else would have thought,
> To Jimmy Kick a Grizzly."



BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jonathan swift

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm gettin' hungry too. Might grab a bowl of cereal.




I thought about it, but decided to go with a left over Arby's melt and some BBQ chips instead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Phew! Lucky you!



Ohio still has some forested areas though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... what's wrong with banjos?
> 
> They are the prefect instrument to listen to while drinking egg nog, after all.





EEEEEEEEVIL!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bears have a base land speed of 40. In order to beat that you'd have to be a human monk at 6th level or higher: +20 to base land speed.




No, no, no.  You missed the point earlier.

You don't need to outrun the monster.  You just need to outrun the slowest member of the party.  Do you not PLAY D&D?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm gettin' hungry too. Might grab a bowl of cereal.




I may go grab a cup of coffee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> I thought about it, but decided to go with a left over Arby's melt and some BBQ chips instead.



I worked for Arby's a long time ago. Those melts are teh bomb.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> EEEEEEEEVIL!!!!




Muwahahaha!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am shorter than Fett....



In that case you're bear food. Can I have your stuff?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I worked for Arby's a long time ago. Those melts are teh bomb.




Hmm ... never liked roast beef sandwiches maself.

BBQ chips sounds like a nice idea though!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm gettin' hungry too. Might grab a bowl of cereal.



I had Raisin Nut Bran for Breakfast. I think I am gonna go get the bananas and blueberries from the kithen though. I am still hungry. Kylee loves berries. A friend pointed out that the woods next to our house have Pope (sp?) plants in them. He says they give off really juicy yummy looking berries, and that just a few will put Kylee to sleep permanently. That and we have a poison oak infestation in our backyard. Wonderful.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> In that case you're bear food. Can I have your stuff?



Nah, Kylee has dibs on it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ohio still has some forested areas though.



It's mostly city and farms from what I've seen.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ohio still has some forested areas though.



Yes, but not many banjo playing hillbillies.


----------



## Mycanid

Yuck ... I HATE poison oak. I get it REAL bad. And I mean REAL bad.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, Kylee has dibs on it.



I think I can take her in a fight. She's what CR 1/20?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no, no.  You missed the point earlier.
> 
> You don't need to outrun the monster.  You just need to outrun the slowest member of the party.  Do you not PLAY D&D?



Heehee exactly.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but not many banjo playing hillbillies.




Blasphemer! Insult not the mighty instrument!

  

ROFL!!


----------



## jonathan swift

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I worked for Arby's a long time ago. Those melts are teh bomb.




Whenever we don't feel like cooking, the housemates and I just run down the street to get some Arby's melts and cheese sticks with this whole 5 for 5.95 deal. And we feel like not cooking way too often for my waist line to like it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> In that case you're bear food. Can I have your stuff?




I don't know, low center of gravity, more stable, she might be able to get some extra traction while the talluns trip over logs...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but not many banjo playing hillbillies.



They're called Amish up there.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I can take her in a fight. She's what CR 1/20?



She is 1/3 god though. Plus, her daddy could woop you. Sorry man.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> They're called Amish up there.




ACtually, now tha I think about it I don't think I have ever seen an amish playing an instrument period. I think they sing though.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> They're called Amish up there.




Not really the same.  Less banjo, more . . . fiddle, perhaps?  And less attacking people in the woods and more. . . not attacking anyone really.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I can take her in a fight. She's what CR 1/20?




Unfortunately, she has the SU ability _Utterly Cute_ which is cast at 20th level and is a Cha based DC...

I think your hosed...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She is 1/3 god though. Plus, her daddy could woop you. Sorry man.



I'm not so sure about that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*comes back with breakfast*_


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Blasphemer! Insult not the mighty instrument!
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!!



I didn't say that all people who play the banjo are hillbillies.   Hillbilly banjo players just happen to be the ones I want to stay away from!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> She is 1/3 god though.




Not by blood or anything.

She just ATE one once.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, she has the SU ability _Utterly Cute_ which is cast at 20th level and is a Cha based DC...
> 
> I think your hosed...




Yeah ... I know what you mean.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ACtually, now tha I think about it I don't think I have ever seen an amish playing an instrument period. I think they sing though.  :\



Oh, they sing.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not really the same.  Less banjo, more . . . fiddle, perhaps?  And less attacking people in the woods and more. . . not attacking anyone really.



LOL


----------



## jonathan swift

Aurora said:
			
		

> I didn't say that all people who play the banjo are hillbillies.   Hillbilly banjo players just happen to be the ones I want to stay away from!





But they are all so nice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not by blood or anything.
> 
> She just ATE one once.



I ate quail once.


----------



## Aeson

No more talk about fighting Kylee. The whole hormone thing could make Aurora mad at me again.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*comes back with breakfast*_



Did you bring enough for the rest of the hive? Hmmmm?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not by blood or anything.
> 
> She just ATE one once.




Yes ... that must be it.

I was wondering how the 1/3 thing got stuck in there.

Makes total sense.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> A friend pointed out that the woods next to our house have Pope (sp?) plants in themThat and we have a poison oak infestation in our backyard. Wonderful.




Oy. The worst part is getting rid of crap like that. You can't burn it, since the inflammatory is released in the smoke. Heavy clothes, rubber gloves and blades and trowels. 

They really need to develop personal nukes to vaporize that stuff...


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you bring enough for the rest of the hive? Hmmmm?




Bah! DOn't need breakfast.

I need coffee....


----------



## Aurora

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> But they are all so nice.



Nah, I am related to some. They are drama filled.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bah! DOn't need breakfast.
> 
> I need coffee....



So do I actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you bring enough for the rest of the hive? Hmmmm?



Cereal and toast w/apple butter. Nope. Just enough for me.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay hivers ... hafta plug the values into the database. [*SIGH*]  :\ 

Maybe I will look in on you all later on.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cereal and toast w/apple butter. Nope. Just enough for me.



How do you like the apple butter?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bah! DOn't need breakfast.
> 
> I need coffee....




I'm still full on chicken on a stick, but talk of food is making me want something...

It's always such a good reason to leave the office - finding food...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I ate quail once.




Ie wase wonderinge whate happenede toe poore olde Dane.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay hivers ... hafta plug the values into the database. [*SIGH*]  :\
> 
> Maybe I will look in on you all later on.



Have fun! Or try or something....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bah! DOn't need breakfast.
> 
> I need coffee....



I had coffee at 2am and 6am. I've waited long enough to eat. 

_*eats*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ie wase wonderinge whate happenede toe poore olde Dane.



In was in a restaurant though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have fun! Or try or something....




If he's lucky, he won't pluck his own eyes out in frustration and beat the computer with a 25 pound maul...

Access and Fun are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> How do you like the apple butter?



It is deelish.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, I am related to some. They are drama filled.



One kid was arrested for carjacking. Another kid is dealing drugs. The daughter doesn't knwo the babies father. That kind of drama?


----------



## Aeson

We've packed on some pages already today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> One kid was arrested for carjacking. Another kid is dealing drugs. The daughter doesn't knwo the babies father. That kind of drama?



Ouch.


----------



## Aurora

Yup. Luckily they are far enough removed that I am not invited to family events. Plus, it is my grandpa's family and even he doesn't want anything to do with them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We've packed on some pages already today.



And padded our postcount!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> One kid was arrested for carjacking. Another kid is dealing drugs. The daughter doesn't know the baby's father. That kind of drama?




Today on Jerry Springer?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And padded our postcount!




46 posts until I level!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Today on Jerry Springer?



Nah, It's a family reunion in Alabama.


----------



## jonathan swift

Those relatives sound like they could have been from my old neighborhood. So glad we moved.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 46 posts until I level!



112 until I level!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora, there is another pregger CMer.


----------



## The_Warlock

YES! The old Unix server has finally been decommissioned. Now the programmer can run it whenever he needs something specific. The noice from the servers in my office has reduced by about 25 TIMES. 

I think I'll fall asleep it's so quiet...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nah, It's a family reunion in Alabama.



Ah, good old Alabama.

Alabama by mornin', Alabama's on my mind.


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Those relatives sound like they could have been from my old neighborhood. So glad we moved.



Did you put the wheels back on the house to move?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you put the wheels back on the house to move?



The house would have to be disassembled first.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora, there is another pregger CMer.



A third?


----------



## jonathan swift

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you put the wheels back on the house to move?




Haha, nah. It was a bunch of rundown townhouses. Now we got a real house in a legit neighborhood where I don't see drug deals going down daily and no one in the house next door gets shot.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> A third?



Yep. Ash. She's about 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora, there is another pregger CMer.



Oh, by the way, my sister's friends cat, Peanut, is going to have babies!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Haha, nah. It was a bunch of rundown townhouses. Now we got a real house in a legit neighborhood where I don't see drug deals going down daily and no one in the house next door gets shot.



Well thats good then. Glad you made the move.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Finished breakfast. I'm full.


----------



## jonathan swift

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Finished breakfast. I'm full.




Finished lunch, still hungry. Darn.


----------



## hafrogman

Hungry now.  Lunch in half an hour.  Damn.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Haha, nah. It was a bunch of rundown townhouses. Now we got a real house in a legit neighborhood where I don't see drug deals going down daily and no one in the house next door gets shot.




Yeah, never a good scene...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yeah, never a good scene...



*shrug*  Depends how you feel about your neighbors.

Wait, what?  *looks around*

Nevermind.


----------



## Aurora

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Haha, nah. It was a bunch of rundown townhouses. Now we got a real house in a legit neighborhood where I don't see drug deals going down daily and no one in the house next door gets shot.



Definitely a better situation.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Definitely a better situation.




All this talk of food has made me want a snack... to the corner store!!!


----------



## jonathan swift

Aurora said:
			
		

> Definitely a better situation.




For real. But the old place was cheap, and that's what college kids love.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> All this talk of food has made me want a snack... to the corner store!!!



Do not pass go and do not collect $200.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it?    I am just out of work and looking to chill a bit before going to bed.




Not bad. I went splut rather majorly after being up all day Sat and then 4 hrs sleep Sat night and then working.... 2 hrs nap didn't really help....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Piratecat?




Was I channeling Piratecat or something?


----------



## Aeson

Afternoon, Darth. How are you?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do not pass go and do not collect $200.




Monopoly...the only reason to play it is to make alliances with other players to screw yet more players...I mena, what's better than playing a slum lord? All the grift and power, none of the annoying tenants and legal ramifications...


----------



## Aurora

I just threw my laptop and flung myself from my couch. 


Really. I was sitting here typing away and I look over and a HUGE white spider was like 3 inches from my arm crawling on the cushion next to me. I HATE spiders. REALLY REALLY HATE THEM. I cannot even expain to you my fear and hatred of them. I flipped out. Luckily, since having Kylee I seemed to have gained the ability to kill them. One time there was one in her crib. I spied it and didn't even hesitate. I even squished it with my hand because it was so close to her. Before I would have ran and yelled for dshai. I have in the past called him at work and asked him to come home and kill a spider. Luckily I had a wipe on hand and was able to crush said white spider without losing him in the couch cushions. I never would have sat on my couch again. :| I'm not kidding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Monopoly...the only reason to play it is to make alliances with other players to screw yet more players...I mena, what's better than playing a slum lord? All the grift and power, none of the annoying tenants and legal ramifications...



I love that game.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just threw my laptop and flung myself from my couch.
> 
> 
> Really. I was sitting here typing away and I look over and a HUGE white spider was like 3 inches from my arm crawling on the cushion next to me. I HATE spiders. REALLY REALLY HATE THEM. I cannot even expain to you my fear and hatred of them. I flipped out. Luckily, since having Kylee I seemed to have gained the ability to kill them. One time there was one in her crib. I spied it and didn't even hesitate. I even squished it with my hand because it was so close to her. Before I would have ran and yelled for dshai. I have in the past called him at work and asked him to come home and kill a spider. Luckily I had a wipe on hand and was able to crush said white spider without losing him in the couch cushions. I never would have sat on my couch again. :| I'm not kidding.




Phobias SUCK. At least you have the flight response. A friend of mine freezes around snakes...

Glad you took out the enemy! The High Command of the Anti-Spiderite Forces will be sending you a medal shortly....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Borg's have sphere's now?




Ever seen First Contact?


----------



## jonathan swift

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Phobias SUCK. At least you have the flight response. A friend of mine freezes around snakes...
> 
> Glad you took out the enemy! The High Command of the Anti-Spiderite Forces will be sending you a medal shortly....





Yeah, spiders don't bother me much, but snakes make me freak out.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love that game.




We played Star Wars Monopoly once. Two of us had little sith pieces...we figured, hey, we're sith, Master and Apprectice (though we never settled on who was who), and systematically and brutally destroyed our jedi opposition. The ladies with the jedi pieces were not amused...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> The script must have been pretty good to get them all back to do the voices again.
> 
> Have fun! Let us know how it was.





It was fun. And funny.

::saw it on Friday night::


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Phobias SUCK. At least you have the flight response. A friend of mine freezes around snakes...
> 
> Glad you took out the enemy! The High Command of the Anti-Spiderite Forces will be sending you a medal shortly....



I used to have a phobia of rabid dogs. Didn't have it before I got attacked and bit by one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just threw my laptop and flung myself from my couch.
> 
> 
> Really. I was sitting here typing away and I look over and a HUGE white spider was like 3 inches from my arm crawling on the cushion next to me. I HATE spiders. REALLY REALLY HATE THEM. I cannot even expain to you my fear and hatred of them. I flipped out. Luckily, since having Kylee I seemed to have gained the ability to kill them. One time there was one in her crib. I spied it and didn't even hesitate. I even squished it with my hand because it was so close to her. Before I would have ran and yelled for dshai. I have in the past called him at work and asked him to come home and kill a spider. Luckily I had a wipe on hand and was able to crush said white spider without losing him in the couch cushions. I never would have sat on my couch again. :| I'm not kidding.




Poor baby.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We played Star Wars Monopoly once. Two of us had little sith pieces...we figured, hey, we're sith, Master and Apprectice (though we never settled on who was who), and systematically and brutally destroyed our jedi opposition. The ladies with the jedi pieces were not amused...



Yeah. I played that when I went to California for Christmas 3.5 years ago. Thats a great incarnation of the game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Poor baby.



Are you a coddler?


----------



## Aurora

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Yeah, spiders don't bother me much, but snakes make me freak out.



I am not a fan of any bugs or snakes to be honest. With snakes though, as long as someone can assure me that they are not poisonous or won't crush me to death, I will happily pick them up and play with them. I don't care if the premiere spider expert in the world told me that a speific spider couldn't hurt me, you wouldn't get me to touch it. Not enough money in the world would get me to do the fear factor thing with the spiders in the box......


----------



## megamania

So there is no chance in heck of you becoming Spider-Woman except by blood transfusion then?


hola'


----------



## Mycanid

auugggghhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you a coddler?



No, but it's Aurora. So hush you.


----------



## Mycanid

LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to have a phobia of rabid dogs. Didn't have it before I got attacked and bit by one.



I now have a fear of being far out in the ocean after almost drowning in a rip tide when I was 15 or so. Before that I would go way out, even past the waves with or without a board. I still miss the ocean though. I just don't go in very deep when I do make it to the sea.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> So there is no chance in heck of you becoming Spider-Woman except by blood transfusion then?
> 
> 
> hola'




Hey there Mega.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> So there is no chance in heck of you becoming Spider-Woman except by blood transfusion then?
> 
> 
> hola'



Exactly. Hello Mega


----------



## Mycanid

Phobias the topic at hand, eh?

Well ... mine is fear of deep bodies of water ... specifically what is in them, yes, but deep bodies of water just freak me out for some reason.  :\ 

I am a decided landlubber.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to have a phobia of rabid dogs. Didn't have it before I got attacked and bit by one.





not sure if I even have a phobia ...


not thrilled by heights but I can overcome it as required so I would call that a fear vs a phobia.   Rosanne Barr  could be my phobia......


----------



## Mycanid

OKay ... I think I got the data base running.... Test time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I now have a fear of being far out in the ocean after almost drowning in a rip tide when I was 15 or so. Before that I would go way out, even past the waves with or without a board. I still miss the ocean though. I just don't go in very deep when I do make it to the sea.



I got stuck in a riptide once in Colorado while White Water Rafting, I think it was called 'surfing the hole'. I launched out of the inflatable boat but remembered to grab the rope cord along the side. If I hadn't I might not be here today.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Phobias the topic at hand, eh?
> 
> Well ... mine is fear of deep bodies of water ... specifically what is in them, yes, but deep bodies of water just freak me out for some reason.  :\
> 
> I am a decided landlubber.





so if you go to the beach you sit with your back to the water.   "What a lovely view of the cottage.... and bikinis......"


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> YES! The old Unix server has finally been decommissioned. Now the programmer can run it whenever he needs something specific. The noice from the servers in my office has reduced by about 25 TIMES.
> 
> I think I'll fall asleep it's so quiet...




Ah ha! Victory dance time.

We had an old Novell 3.1 file server when I first took over the job here. Thing was amazing. Bullet proof. But with newer incarnations of windows we just didn't really need. Thing was in a honking huge (and heavy) pc case on wheels though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, but it's Aurora. So hush you.



I'm not a hush puppy!


----------



## Aeson

I got the proof for an ad we plan to run for the store. It should start it's run next month. 



A sales woman came in and started out by saying she was "A pesky little salesperson." At least she was honest about that part.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I got stuck in a riptide once in Colorado while White Water Rafting, I think it was called 'surfing the hole'. I launched out of the inflatable boat but remembered to grab the rope cord along the side. If I hadn't I might not be here today.





EN World would not be the same without you.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not a hush puppy!



Then why are you trying to hump Mega's leg?


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> not sure if I even have a phobia ...
> 
> 
> not thrilled by heights but I can overcome it as required so I would call that a fear vs a phobia.   Rosanne Barr  could be my phobia......




Yeah, I don't have any. I always get a strange vertigo when I'm up high which translates in my brain to "Wow, that's far down, I wonder what it would be like to free fall." At which point I think about how one-shot that experience would be, and move on.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> so if you go to the beach you sit with your back to the water.   "What a lovely view of the cottage.... and bikinis......"




I don't go to beaches except very late at night when no one else is around so I can walk along the shore and think ... and be alone ... and listen to the waves. Very peaceful.   

Bikinis are NOT peaceful. :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> not thrilled by heights but I can overcome it as required so I would call that a fear vs a phobia.   Rosanne Barr  could be my phobia......



I don't know why but I used to have a fear of using escalators, specifically the down escalators.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then why are you trying to hump Mega's leg?



I'm not!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not a hush puppy!





nor a slush puppy.....

but if you were... which flavor?  Bubblegum?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha! Victory dance time.
> 
> We had an old Novell 3.1 file server when I first took over the job here. Thing was amazing. Bullet proof. But with newer incarnations of windows we just didn't really need. Thing was in a honking huge (and heavy) pc case on wheels though.




Yup, this was a steel SCO box. Noisy as all get out. I'm thrilled I don't have to babysit it any more.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Afternoon, Darth. How are you?





Still worn out from the weekend....


----------



## Aeson

I fear nothing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> EN World would not be the same without you.



For serious?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> nor a slush puppy.....
> 
> but if you were... which flavor?  Bubblegum?



Blueberry.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got the proof for an ad we plan to run for the store. It should start it's run next month.
> 
> A sales woman came in and started out by saying she was "A pesky little salesperson." At least she was honest about that part.




Well that is consoling.  Advertising in the right way is always helpful.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got the proof for an ad we plan to run for the store. It should start it's run next month.
> 
> A sales woman came in and started out by saying she was "A pesky little salesperson." At least she was honest about that part.




What else was she?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not!




get....

off....

of....

me!

I gonna get the newspaper (sunday ed.) out......


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not!



Was it over that quick?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What else was she?



Cute. Tall and leggy.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just threw my laptop and flung myself from my couch.
> 
> 
> Really. I was sitting here typing away and I look over and a HUGE white spider was like 3 inches from my arm crawling on the cushion next to me. I HATE spiders. REALLY REALLY HATE THEM. I cannot even expain to you my fear and hatred of them. I flipped out. Luckily, since having Kylee I seemed to have gained the ability to kill them. One time there was one in her crib. I spied it and didn't even hesitate. I even squished it with my hand because it was so close to her. Before I would have ran and yelled for dshai. I have in the past called him at work and asked him to come home and kill a spider. Luckily I had a wipe on hand and was able to crush said white spider without losing him in the couch cushions. I never would have sat on my couch again. :| I'm not kidding.





I have a friend who hates spiders too. Funny is that her husband doesn't like killing them and will take them outside (in a plastic cup) and set them loose. One game, one of the players was trying to tell the hubby about the spider over her head without telling her... She was like, "there'd better not be a *looks up* SPPIIIIIDDDERRR over my head!!!!" as she's running to the other side of the room.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup, this was a steel SCO box. Noisy as all get out. I'm thrilled I don't have to babysit it any more.




Ahhh ... the simple pleasure in life, eh?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't know why but I used to have a fear of using escalators, specifically the down escalators.




I always enjoyed running escalators, both with and against the flow...but then, malls, to me, are moving obstacles where I can see how fast I can move between stores while dodging and weaving among the mallwalkers...


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Blueberry.





there is a Blueberry?!?   I knew of Raspberry......


lordy I miss slush puppies.   As a kid I must've had about 700 pts in Paw Points.....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well that is consoling.  Advertising in the right way is always helpful.



I hope so. It's on the back of a receipt for a local grocery store. I've had people tell me they use them and others that say they never look at them. I hope to get a few people looking at and using them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bikinis are NOT peaceful. :\



Best David Schwimmer impression:
well done silicone.


----------



## jonathan swift

megamania said:
			
		

> there is a Blueberry?!?   I knew of Raspberry......
> 
> 
> lordy I miss slush puppies.   As a kid I must've had about 700 pts in Paw Points.....





I feel really young all of a sudden? What is a slush puppy?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> nor a slush puppy.....
> 
> but if you were... which flavor?  Bubblegum?




[ponders ... and then suddenly wonders if he has ever HAD a slush puppy in his life  :\ ]


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I fear nothing.




Not even asking the cute ex-army chick out?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> there is a Blueberry?!?   I knew of Raspberry......



We had Blueberry here in AZ.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cute. Tall and leggy.




That's always a nice mid-day surprise...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [ponders ... and then suddenly wonders if he has ever HAD a slush puppy in his life  :\ ]



I have. A long time ago.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> there is a Blueberry?!?   I knew of Raspberry......
> 
> 
> lordy I miss slush puppies.   As a kid I must've had about 700 pts in Paw Points.....




I have a friend who liked to drink slush puppies so he could deliberately give himself brain freeze while skateboarding.

Never really understood why....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have a friend who hates spiders too. .





I have a player that has a phobia of Spiders.   A few Halloweens ago I had a game with nothing but spiders.... all miniatures were life like.   He went pale and asked players to move his piece.... he didn't want to go near it even knowing it was a chuck of metal....

bad DM BAD!   No EXP for you!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahhh ... the simple pleasure in life, eh?




Yup. It is SO much less noise in here now as to be stunning...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not even asking the cute ex-army chick out?



That isn't fear. The is pure unadulterated terror.:\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's always a nice mid-day surprise...



Kind of like the stroll by tailing my cat gives me.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's always a nice mid-day surprise...



I agree.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have a friend who liked to drink slush puppies so he could deliberately give himself brain freeze while skateboarding.
> 
> Never really understood why....




I think we all had a friend or two that did something odd like that.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a player that has a phobia of Spiders.   A few Halloweens ago I had a game with nothing but spiders.... all miniatures were life like.   He went pale and asked players to move his piece.... he didn't want to go near it even knowing it was a chuck of metal....
> 
> bad DM BAD!   No EXP for you!




  

ROFL!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a player that has a phobia of Spiders.   A few Halloweens ago I had a game with nothing but spiders.... all miniatures were life like.   He went pale and asked players to move his piece.... he didn't want to go near it even knowing it was a chuck of metal....
> 
> bad DM BAD!   No EXP for you!



That was great!


----------



## Aeson

Goliath Bird Eating Spider.







*whistles innocently*


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> I feel really young all of a sudden? What is a slush puppy?




Slushies...Slush puppies...flavored not quite ice/liquid combo, usually in vibrant colors which can be attributed to no natural fruit which they claim to taste like...

We had a Slush Puppy brand dispenser in the games room of the local Boys/Girls Club in my hometown. Way to enfatten your youngins...thank goodness there were physical activities to burn off that sugar...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't have any. I always get a strange vertigo when I'm up high which translates in my brain to "Wow, that's far down, I wonder what it would be like to free fall." *At which point I think about how one-shot that experience would be, and move on.*



LOL


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup. It is SO much less noise in here now as to be stunning...




Yeah ... when I took out the server I sat down and suddenly realized that the silence was deafening. My ears were still ringing from it for minutes afterwards.  :\


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's always a nice mid-day surprise...




The fun season at the store is beginning.  The biggest problem is the ages.   The ones wearing the smallest and most sheer clothes are all 18 or under.  As a married 37+ guy.... I have to be "discreet" at my glances.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Was it over that quick?



It.

Never.

Happened!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That isn't fear. The is pure unadulterated terror.:\




1) It can't be, nobody is committing adultery...

2) Dutch Courage! Or perhaps a lot of Mt. Dew so you are speaking so fast you can't stop yourself from asking her out...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goliath Bird Eating Spider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *whistles innocently*



Yeck!   

Is that to scale?


----------



## jonathan swift

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Slushies...Slush puppies...flavored not quite ice/liquid combo, usually in vibrant colors which can be attributed to no natural fruit which they claim to taste like...
> 
> We had a Slush Puppy brand dispenser in the games room of the local Boys/Girls Club in my hometown. Way to enfatten your youngins...thank goodness there were physical activities to burn off that sugar...




Ah, we just had Slurpee's brand. Never seen a Slush Puppy.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I always enjoyed running escalators, both with and against the flow...but then, malls, to me, are moving obstacles where I can see how fast I can move between stores while dodging and weaving among the mallwalkers...



My brother took off running up a down escalater when he was around 4. He slipped and slid down and completely ripped up the front of his legs. It was ugly.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goliath Bird Eating Spider.
> 
> SPLAT!
> 
> *whistles innocently*




Hits it with a Hammer of Thunderbolts!

You can never be too sure...

That was just mean. Tsk tsk


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Slushies...Slush puppies...flavored not quite ice/liquid combo, usually in vibrant colors which can be attributed to no natural fruit which they claim to taste like...
> 
> We had a Slush Puppy brand dispenser in the games room of the local Boys/Girls Club in my hometown. Way to enfatten your youngins...thank goodness there were physical activities to burn off that sugar...





Cherry-   bright red..... almost TOO sweet
Lime-      bright green.... my favorite
Bubblegum- bright pink.... a less sweet Cherry
Raspberry- bright blue... didn't taste like any fruit I ever had....   
Orange- surprise! bright orange.... another good one
Grape- purple.... okay   didn't do it for me.



That's all I've ever had or seen.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL




Hey, what can I say, I can be chaotic, but it's hard to keep being chaotic if your dead...


----------



## Aurora

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> I feel really young all of a sudden? What is a slush puppy?



*sighs*

I had a craving for a slush puppy the other day. Mmmmmm


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeck!
> 
> Is that to scale?



I have no idea. It's called Goliath Bird Eat Spider for a reason. My guess is it's F-ING HUGE.


----------



## Mycanid

20 lengths ahead of most
he proudly cantered round the post
but, woe is me!
he lost the bloomin jockey....

Yum dum dee deedy dum
yubbididub da deetee dum
yum dum da deedledum da deedledum

Yum dum dee deedy dum
habbididub da deetee dum
YAM dum da deedledum da deedledum....

[The fungus LOVES the chieftains   ]


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hits it with a Hammer of Thunderbolts!
> 
> You can never be too sure...
> 
> That was just mean. Tsk tsk



*laughs evilly.*


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My brother took off running up a down escalater when he was around 4. He slipped and slid down and completely ripped up the front of his legs. It was ugly.




My first experience with them was on Long Island.  As a 3 year old they were neat until my shoe lace got caught.   Damned thing ate 1/2 my shoe!


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> The fun season at the store is beginning.  The biggest problem is the ages.   The ones wearing the smallest and most sheer clothes are all 18 or under.  As a married 37+ guy.... I have to be "discreet" at my glances.




Indoor sunglasses. If they can't see your eyes, you can look wherever you want...

(Looks around)

What? I said NOTHING. It was my evil twin...


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeck!
> 
> Is that to scale?




No Fru ... those spiders are WAY bigger.


----------



## Aurora

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Ah, we just had Slurpee's brand. Never seen a Slush Puppy.



I can't remember is they were exactly the same or not. I remember them being like Mr Misty's from DQ.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My brother took off running up a down escalater when he was around 4. He slipped and slid down and completely ripped up the front of his legs. It was ugly.




Yeesh ... sounds nastily painful.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> 1) It can't be, nobody is committing adultery...
> 
> 2) Dutch Courage! Or perhaps a lot of Mt. Dew so you are speaking so fast you can't stop yourself from asking her out...



Dutch Courage? I should hold her head under the blanket after passing gas? 

I have vowed to do it the next time she comes in.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indoor sunglasses. If they can't see your eyes, you can look wherever you want...
> 
> (Looks around)
> 
> What? I said NOTHING. It was my evil twin...




Dangit warlock!

I got "I wear my sunglasses at night" going through my head now....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have no idea. It's called Goliath Bird Eat Spider for a reason. My guess is it's F-ING HUGE.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The Goliath Bird Eating Spider (also called the Birdeater) (Theraphosa blondi) is an arachnid which belongs to the tarantula family, and is arguably the largest spider in the world. Native to the rain forest regions of northern South America, these spiders have up to a 30 centimetre (12 in) long leg span when fully extended and can weigh over 120 grams. Wild Goliath birdeaters are a deep burrowing species, found commonly in marshy or swampy areas. Goliath bird eaters usually live in burrows in the ground that they have either dug themselves or have been previously abandoned by rodents or other similar creatures.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> My brother took off running up a down escalater when he was around 4. He slipped and slid down and completely ripped up the front of his legs. It was ugly.




That can be nasty. I have a tendency to have a good sense of my balance and capabilities physically, which has benefitted me greatly in doing potentially self injuring things without any real damage if any.

Really, I tended to injure myself more in art classes...exacto knives are SHARP!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 20 lengths ahead of most
> he proudly cantered round the post
> but, woe is me!
> he lost the bloomin jockey....
> 
> Yum dum dee deedy dum
> yubbididub da deetee dum
> yum dum da deedledum da deedledum
> 
> Yum dum dee deedy dum
> habbididub da deetee dum
> YAM dum da deedledum da deedledum....
> 
> [The fungus LOVES the chieftains   ]



The Carpenters kick arse too!


----------



## megamania

This reminds me of a bit of an embarrassing situation from when I was about 17.  My friend worked in a sporting goods store in Manchester.  He was getting out in a bit so I hung out.  An incredible girl came in and I began to first watch her then follow her.   When she was in line with her back to me I made a .... gestures that nearly made my friend crack up.

One problem.....

He wasn't laughing at that so much as the fact HER MOTHER was behind me and not impressed with my activities....


I crawled into the corner for the last 15 minutes to stay out of further trouble....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dutch Courage? I should hold her head under the blanket after passing gas?
> 
> I have vowed to do it the next time she comes in.




A shot of whiskey or boubon, you rube....

chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> This reminds me of a bit of an embarrassing situation from when I was about 17.  My friend worked in a sporting goods store in Manchester.  He was getting out in a bit so I hung out.  An incredible girl came in and I began to first watch her then follow her.   When she was in line with her back to me I made a .... gestures that nearly made my friend crack up.
> 
> One problem.....
> 
> He wasn't laughing at that so much as the fact HER MOTHER was behind me and not impressed with my activities....
> 
> 
> I crawled into the corner for the last 15 minutes to stay out of further trouble....




ROFL!!!    

Mega! You are in rare form today!

You are in an excellent mood!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dangit warlock!
> 
> I got "I wear my sunglasses at night" going through my head now....  :\





I have a similiar problem but my song is "Dark Sunglasses" by ZZ Top from the Teachers soundtrack.    Gawd I loved that song growing up....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dangit warlock!
> 
> I got "I wear my sunglasses at night" going through my head now....  :\




YES! Musical infection...

Just remember, if it's just too persistent...try and sing "I want to be a Pepper" Dr. Pepper theme song to the Oscar Mayer Bologna song. Attempting this will remove any previously stuck music from your brain...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> This reminds me of a bit of an embarrassing situation from when I was about 17.  My friend worked in a sporting goods store in Manchester.  He was getting out in a bit so I hung out.  An incredible girl came in and I began to first watch her then follow her.   When she was in line with her back to me I made a .... gestures that nearly made my friend crack up.
> 
> One problem.....
> 
> He wasn't laughing at that so much as the fact HER MOTHER was behind me and not impressed with my activities....
> 
> I crawled into the corner for the last 15 minutes to stay out of further trouble....



Ack. Thats messed up.

Whats worse: In HS in my art class, some stupid kids ended up pointing their laser pointer in my eyes. I didn't have the guts to do anything about it, but it might explain why I have a stygmatism now.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A shot of whiskey or boubon, you rube....
> 
> chuckle



I realized my two statements should be read separately and in context. Read them together and it's just wrong. 


I don't drink that often and I can't drink at work. I need another form of courage.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> This reminds me of a bit of an embarrassing situation from when I was about 17.  My friend worked in a sporting goods store in Manchester.  He was getting out in a bit so I hung out.  An incredible girl came in and I began to first watch her then follow her.   When she was in line with her back to me I made a .... gestures that nearly made my friend crack up.
> 
> One problem.....
> 
> He wasn't laughing at that so much as the fact HER MOTHER was behind me and not impressed with my activities....
> 
> I crawled into the corner for the last 15 minutes to stay out of further trouble....




Obviously you had not yet completed your training in "How not to be seen"


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The fungus LOVES the chieftains



I like the version of "I'll tell me ma" that Brak did with the Chieftans


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a similiar problem but my song is "Dark Sunglasses" by ZZ Top from the Teachers soundtrack.    Gawd I loved that song growing up....




Hmm ... something to do with us being near the same age, I think. Maybe its a 1969 thing?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A shot of whiskey or boubon, you rube....
> 
> chuckle



Bourbon.   

Get me a glass of a bourbon, and a shot of bourbon and a bourbon chaser.

Yeah yeah I got your bourbon.


First person to name the movie thats from gets 10 points!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!
> 
> Mega! You are in rare form today!
> 
> You are in an excellent mood!





The mood pendulum has swungth the other way   


I have other similiar experiences but those were where friends embarrassed themselves.  At the Great Escape Amusement park my friend drank 2 liters of Mt Dew then saw a cute girl running the teacups.   To impress her, he had me run the thing (I have strong upper body strength)  As we got off, he went to saw hi but instead throw up warm soda on my leg.

Embarrassed himself and made my sneaker make a snakt sound with every step as it was sticking to the sidewalk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... something to do with us being near the same age, I think. Maybe its a 1969 thing?  :\



Summer of 69!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> YES! Musical infection...
> 
> Just remember, if it's just too persistent...try and sing "I want to be a Pepper" Dr. Pepper theme song to the Oscar Mayer Bologna song. Attempting this will remove any previously stuck music from your brain...




NO!     No, no, no, no, no, no!

[Makes will save barely.]

WHEW!   

Puts the chieftains back on.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I realized my two statements should be read separately and in context. Read them together and it's just wrong.
> 
> I don't drink that often and I can't drink at work. I need another form of courage.




From a non-drinker, I understand. That's why I suggested sugar and caffeine...


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... something to do with us being near the same age, I think. Maybe its a 1969 thing?  :\





Mid to Late 80's had AWESOME music that sticks in one's head.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> The mood pendulum has swungth the other way
> 
> 
> I have other similiar experiences but those were where friends embarrassed themselves.  At the Great Escape Amusement park my friend drank 2 liters of Mt Dew then saw a cute girl running the teacups.   To impress her, he had me run the thing (I have strong upper body strength)  As we got off, he went to saw hi but instead throw up warm soda on my leg.
> 
> Embarrassed himself and made my sneaker make a snakt sound with every step as it was sticking to the sidewalk.




Ewwwwww .....

Teacups on 2 liters of anything is a recipe for disaster!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> The mood pendulum has swungth the other way



Thus the Bi-polar. Lets hope this up swing lasts awhile.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That can be nasty. I have a tendency to have a good sense of my balance and capabilities physically, which has benefitted me greatly in doing potentially self injuring things without any real damage if any.
> 
> Really, I tended to injure myself more in art classes...exacto knives are SHARP!



A high dex, eh?

I do a lot of crafty stuff and am always fighting losing battles with exacto knives.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I realized my two statements should be read separately and in context. Read them together and it's just wrong.
> 
> 
> I don't drink that often and I can't drink at work. I need another form of courage.




Well I don't know sir. [hic] It says $188 right here to mail this letter to Brazil ... beats me why.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Summer of 69!





Bryan Adams' cd- Cuts like a Knife

Hate to say it but work calls......   May be doing the OT thing so who know when I'll be back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Mid to Late 80's had AWESOME music that sticks in one's head.



Thank goodnees. I was raised in the 80s. It made quite an impression on my music tastes.

Right now I can't get the Weird Al's Jerry Springer song out of my head!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Mid to Late 80's had AWESOME music that sticks in one's head.




And zztop did some of the most effective.

I woke up this morning with "Sharp Dressed Man" going through my head, for example.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thus the Bi-polar. Lets hope this up swing lasts awhile.




ahhhhhhhhh-mehn! to that Aeson.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bourbon.
> 
> Get me a glass of a bourbon, and a shot of bourbon and a bourbon chaser.
> 
> Yeah yeah I got your bourbon.
> 
> 
> First person to name the movie thats from gets 10 points!



I know I have heard it, but can't place it.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> From a non-drinker, I understand. That's why I suggested sugar and caffeine...



I try to avoid those as well. I did drink Dr. Peppers the other night to give me a short boost so I could stay up later. What a man will do for the wimmenz.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like the version of "I'll tell me ma" that Brak did with the Chieftans




One of these days I'm going to have to send you some music cd's of my fave irish/scottish songs....


----------



## hafrogman

Mummy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> A high dex, eh?
> 
> I do a lot of crafty stuff and am always fighting losing battles with exacto knives.  :\



I have opened many a box with my cutting knife. Won't touch Xacto, had too many accidents with 'em.  :\


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Bryan Adams' cd- Cuts like a Knife
> 
> Hate to say it but work calls......   May be doing the OT thing so who know when I'll be back.



Take it easy Mega.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know I have heard it, but can't place it.



1 hint: Brendan Fraser.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate to say it but work calls......   May be doing the OT thing so who know when I'll be back.




C'ya around Mega.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thank goodnees. I was raised in the 80s. It made quite an impression on my music tastes.
> 
> Right now I can't get the Weird Al's Jerry Springer song out of my head!





Sam Kinison's Wildthing......

Everytime I kiss you I taste what other men had for lunch!

I THINK I LOVE YOU!

WILDTHING!

You make my heart sing!



gotta go. bye.


now I'm going to be singing that for the rest of the night.....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One of these days I'm going to have to send you some music cd's of my fave irish/scottish songs....



That would be great


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well I don't know sir. [hic] It says $188 right here to mail this letter to Brazil ... beats me why.



If I charged that much for a letter I would have no business. It's cheap to mail a letter. $1.88 is closer to what it would cost to go to Brazil.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mummy!




Wha happen?!   

7th grade science class find your hiding place?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mummy!



Galeros?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Time for my medicine.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That would be great




Just a sec here ... I'll email you for your physical address, yes? S'okay?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That would be great



What about me? I want some Irish music CDs.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> A high dex, eh?
> 
> I do a lot of crafty stuff and am always fighting losing battles with exacto knives.  :\




Pretty much, good hand-eye coordination, nimble, and capable of mild cortortion you wouldn't expect of someone as stocky as I am. That and really good kinesthetic awareness, ie I know where and what my muscles are doing subconsciously. I've found myself immitating weird or personally distinctive facial expressions of other people without thinking about it, because I just seem to know how to manipulate my facial muscles to replicate what I see someone else doing whithout having to really figure it out. Also very handy when you have a sense of where you have to put your feet to catch and bounce off of moving objects like an escalator stair.

I'm probably a mutant...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> What about me? I want some Irish music CDs.




Really? Hmm ... didn't know you liked the stuff.

Sure then.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Pretty much, good hand-eye coordination, nimble, and capable of mild cortortion you wouldn't expect of someone as stocky as I am. That and really good kinesthetic awareness, ie I know where and what my muscles are doing subconsciously. I've found myself immitating weird or personally distinctive facial expressions of other people without thinking about it, because I just seem to know how to manipulate my facial muscles to replicate what I see someone else doing whithout having to really figure it out. Also very handy when you have a sense of where you have to put your feet to catch and bounce off of moving objects like an escalator stair.
> 
> I'm probably a mutant...




But an urban mutant my kind sir ... DEFINITELY an urban one. None of this nature stuff for you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I try to avoid those as well. I did drink Dr. Peppers the other night to give me a short boost so I could stay up later. What a man will do for the wimmenz.




Endurance...very important...

But TIMING! 

Is everything...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just a sec here ... I'll email you for your physical address, yes? S'okay?



Can do.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Galeros?




And I thought the hudathunk was a non sequiteur.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really? Hmm ... didn't know you liked the stuff.
> 
> Sure then.



Sent you an email regarding those CDs.


----------



## Aurora

Mummy was the answer to Fru's challenge about the bourbon quote.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can do.




WHAP!

done.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But an urban mutant my kind sir ... DEFINITELY an urban one. None of this nature stuff for you.



Gamma world?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But an urban mutant my kind sir ... DEFINITELY an urban one. None of this nature stuff for you.




Actually, sub-urban mutant. Don't like big cities either. It's just that mother nature designed all her earlier children to have sex in the air I breathe. Just rude if you ask me...those pine trees should get a room.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mummy was the answer to Fru's challenge about the bourbon quote.



Aye.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mummy was the answer to Fru's challenge about the bourbon quote.




Good golly miss molly I think you (or he) may be right!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Actually, sub-urban mutant. Don't like big cities either. It's just that mother nature designed all her earlier children to have sex in the air I breathe. Just rude if you ask me...those pine trees should get a room.




No respect sir ... no respect. Outrage!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really? Hmm ... didn't know you liked the stuff.
> 
> Sure then.



Yippy


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 1 hint: Brendan Fraser.



Too late for hints.  Those points are mine!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gamma world?




As long as I don't have to play the Incomparable Mr. Ed with Disintegration powers and a unique knack for rolling critical fumbles on touch attacks.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gamma world?




Kinda wondered why a specific plant based group was never developed.

I mean , the mutated animals had the zoopremicists, after all. My sentient vampiric tumbleweed wanted to join a big group of his kind but found ... nothing.   

TOTALLY broken.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Too late for hints.  Those points are mine!



_*gives the frog 10 points on a stbbity stick*_


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Endurance...very important...
> 
> But TIMING!
> 
> Is everything...



Three hour time difference plays havoc with timing.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as I don't have to play the Incomparable Mr. Ed with Disintegration powers and a unique knack for rolling critical fumbles on touch attacks.




You had that problem too, eh?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

It takes too long to type messages to be able to keep up with the posting rate.  How do you all manage it?  Is the hive really mindlinked?  How can I patch in?  Is it a psychic kinda thing, or do I have to have brain surgery?

We are Frog of Hive.  Your technological and biological distinctiveness will be added to our own.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Three hour time difference plays havoc with timing.




That's where the endurance comes in!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Too late for hints.  Those points are mine!




Three huzzahs for the amphibian!    [Oh yeah ... and 10 points too....]


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You had that problem too, eh?  :\




Luckily, no. A friend did. Disintegrated himself in the big battle...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Frog of Hive



I nominate this for your custom user title.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It takes too long to type messages to be able to keep up with the posting rate.  How do you all manage it?  Is the hive really mindlinked?  How can I patch in?  Is it a psychic kinda thing, or do I have to have brain surgery?
> 
> We are Frog of Hive.  Your technological and biological distinctiveness will be added to our own.




Just hang around for a while froggie ... when you are fully assimilated the fingers will fly.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It takes too long to type messages to be able to keep up with the posting rate.  How do you all manage it?  Is the hive really mindlinked?  How can I patch in?  Is it a psychic kinda thing, or do I have to have brain surgery?




Nope, we are simply more evolved than you....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's where the endurance comes in!



Endurance is the prereq for Diehard so it is a good choice.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's where the endurance comes in!



I have endurance. I was up for 20 hours at the time.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Luckily, no. A friend did. Disintegrated himself in the big battle...




MOST unfortunate.

I had a character who was a sentient patch of astroturf with crab claws and eyes on stalks who was a mind controller and a telepath. Terrifying enemy ... until someone resisted his domination and rolled him up like a rug and stuck him in a tall hollow tree stump.

He was umm ... out of the fight for a while.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*gives the frog 10 points on a stbbity stick*_




A ten pointed stabbity stick?


		Code:
	

<--\
<--/\
<--\/\
<--/  \
<--\___\___
<--/   /
<--\  /
<--/\/
<--\/
<--/


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No respect sir ... no respect. Outrage!




Hey, now, nobody asked me if I was ok with breathing oversexed photovores when I was born. There wasn't even a waiver or nothing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A ten pointed stabbity stick?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <--\
> <--/\
> <--\/\
> <--/  \
> <--\___\___
> <--/   /
> <--\  /
> <--/\/
> <--\/
> <--/



aye!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A ten pointed stabbity stick?
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <--\
> <--/\
> <--\/\
> <--/  \
> <--\___\___
> <--/   /
> <--\  /
> <--/\/
> <--\/
> <--/




Aha! A new weapon! A Decadent!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have endurance. I was up for 20 hours at the time.




That's pushing into the second wind. 18 hours is my normal active cycle...but if I'm going to stay up 20, I might as well stay up the extra four...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have endurance. I was up for 20 hours at the time.



I was up for 24 hours yesterday!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> MOST unfortunate.
> 
> I had a character who was a sentient patch of astroturf with crab claws and eyes on stalks who was a mind controller and a telepath. Terrifying enemy ... until someone resisted his domination and rolled him up like a rug and stuck him in a tall hollow tree stump.
> 
> He was umm ... out of the fight for a while.  :\




Turf luck!
BWahahahahahahah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's pushing into the second wind. 18 hours is my normal active cycle...but if I'm going to stay up 20, I might as well stay up the extra four...



It would be my third or fourth.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aha! A new weapon! A Decadent!




Mmmmm, decadent.  It's made out of triple layered chocolate cake.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Turf luck!
> BWahahahahahahah!




Yes ... it was actually my younger brother playing the astrofturf. He was NOT pleased.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, decadent.  It's made out of triple layered chocolate cake.



Mmmmmm .....with buttercream frosting?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, decadent.  It's made out of triple layered chocolate cake.




You could have an artifact version of it named after the famous ice-cream: Death-by-Chocolate.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aha! A new weapon! A Decadent!




I was thinking it was some kind of Menorah of Doom...but it'd would require 3 more days of presents before you stabbed your target with flaming sharp vengeance...


----------



## Aurora

*goes to get out her leftover white chocolate truffle peanut butter cheesecake from cheesecake factory out of the fridge*


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm .....with buttercream frosting?




You get my email madame or is the forwarding process just taking its own sweet time?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm .....with buttercream frosting?



What else?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> *goes to get out her leftover white chocolate truffle peanut butter cheesecake from cheesecake factory out of the fridge*




You .... you .... fiendette! How could you!   

Errr ....   

Any leftover for the fungus?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I was thinking it was some kind of Menorah of Doom...but it'd would require 3 more days of presents before you stabbed your target with flaming sharp vengeance...



Yeah, but Fru regards flaming stabby death as a gift


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Fru regards flaming stabby death as a gift




Hey now - you were the one who answered the quiz question my good amphibian.


----------



## Mycanid

Thanks Aurora! Received! And don't worry. 

Da fungus has connections!


----------



## Aeson

A collection agency called me. They got me all nervous. 10 mins into the call she gives me an address I never heard of then the name of the original owner. They're looking for him not me.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You get my email madame or is the forwarding process just taking its own sweet time?  :\



I already got it and responded a few minutes ago. Hotmail is slow. However, if you have a junkmail folder, my response could quite possibly be in there.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey now - you were the one who answered the quiz question my good amphibian.



Yeah, I love that movie.

"Hey O'Connel!  Looks like *we've* got all the horses!"
"Hey Benny!  Looks like you're on the wrong side of the *river*!"


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It would be my third or fourth.




As long as there's some REM sleep in there...don't go more nuts on us that we can handle...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> A collection agency called me. They got me all nervous. 10 mins into the call she gives me an address I never heard of then the name of the original owner. They're looking for him not me.




Oy.   

Glad ts was not YOU they were looking for.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You .... you .... fiendette! How could you!
> 
> Errr ....
> 
> Any leftover for the fungus?



I dount it would survive the trip to CA. Maybe its time to make a trip to San Francisco. They have to have one there.  Mmmm you could eat at Scoma's too. I love that restaurant.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> A collection agency called me. They got me all nervous. 10 mins into the call she gives me an address I never heard of then the name of the original owner. They're looking for him not me.



Yeah, phone number woes.  I keep getting calls telling me that my kid skipped school today.  Damn truant.  Honestly, one day you don't have any kids at all, the next day they're goofing off instead of going to highschool.


----------



## Mycanid

SF eh? Now that would be surreal to actually meet one of you folks in here.  :\ 

Who knows, who knows?


----------



## Heckler

'sup, Hive.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, phone number woes.  I keep getting calls telling me that my kid skipped school today.  Damn truant.  Honestly, one day you don't have any kids at all, the next day they're goofing off instead of going to highschool.




You never skipped school Frogman?

If not you are a better man than I


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> A collection agency called me. They got me all nervous. 10 mins into the call she gives me an address I never heard of then the name of the original owner. They're looking for him not me.




Yup, always good to stop the collectors and ask, "Who are you looking for?" I've had people call the lawyer who used to have my phone number 5 years before I got it about cases he was working on currently, 6 or 7 years after I got the phone number. Why?

Because the lawyer never paid the fee to the legal listing firm to change his phone number. Not. A. Good. Lawyer.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I love that movie.
> 
> "Hey O'Connel!  Looks like *we've* got all the horses!"
> "Hey Benny!  Looks like you're on the wrong side of the *river*!"



I love that movie for Brendan Frasier. What?!

Ok, I like the movie even without him. Very Indiana Jones-esque. 
Isn't there supposed to be another Indiana Jones movie in the works? That and I heard that the next Mummy is going to have Brendan as an older guy and his son as his sidekick. Kind of a passing of the torch.....he's a bit too you to be passing on the franchise to another......


----------



## jonathan swift

Well, off to work am I. Time to fold clothes and deal with annoying customers.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> 'sup, Hive.




And a very good afternoon to you my fine feathered friend.


----------



## Mycanid

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Well, off to work am I. Time to fold clothes and deal with annoying customers.




Thanks for stopping in and saying hi jonathan  See you next time maybe?


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> 'sup, Hive.




'Olla 'Eckler... 'Ave you any badgers?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, phone number woes.  I keep getting calls telling me that my kid skipped school today.  Damn truant.  Honestly, one day you don't have any kids at all, the next day they're goofing off instead of going to highschool.



BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And a very good afternoon to you my fine feathered friend.




I'm feathered, now?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> 'sup, Hive.



Hi Heckler!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, phone number woes.  I keep getting calls telling me that my kid skipped school today.  Damn truant.  Honestly, one day you don't have any kids at all, the next day they're goofing off instead of going to highschool.




Obviously you've started budding when you weren't looking...


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> 'Olla 'Eckler... 'Ave you any badgers?




Sorry, fresh out.  I've got some coming in Thursday, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as there's some REM sleep in there...don't go more nuts on us that we can handle...



I went to bed at 330 pm yesterday woke up this morning at about 215 am. I'm good.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm feathered, now?




And a fine friend as well. Big Bird would be jealous!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hi Heckler!




How _you_ doin?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You never skipped school Frogman?
> 
> If not you are a better man than I




Dude, I *LETTERED* in attendance.  No, really.  They gave me a letter for it, I still have it.  I so wanted to get a Letterman's jacket, but the things were like $300.  I just thought it would be hysterical for the pudgy nerd to wander around school with all the jocks in their jackets, but not $300 worth of funny.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> 'sup, Hive.



Heya heckler!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup, always good to stop the collectors and ask, "Who are you looking for?" I've had people call the lawyer who used to have my phone number 5 years before I got it about cases he was working on currently, 6 or 7 years after I got the phone number. Why?
> 
> Because the lawyer never paid the fee to the legal listing firm to change his phone number. Not. A. Good. Lawyer.



Nice. My phone number used to belong to JM Interiors. Funny considering I am fnishing my degree in Interior Design (someday lol), want to start my own business and my first 2 initials are JM, but anyways, I believe the company folded and owed people a lot of money. I just love getting collectors calling me asking for the owners.  :\  I have had the yell at me before and tell me to stop lying and that I need to pay them.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oy.
> 
> Glad ts was not YOU they were looking for.



No kidding.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, I *LETTERED* in attendance.  No, really.  They gave me a letter for it, I still have it.  I so wanted to get a Letterman's jacket, but the things were like $300.  I just thought it would be hysterical for the pudgy nerd to wander around school with all the jocks in their jackets, but not $300 worth of funny.




Well, like I said, you are a better man than I.

Hah! I failed my first senior year in high school b/c of lack of attendance in gym class.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Isn't there supposed to be another Indiana Jones movie in the works? That and I heard that the next Mummy is going to have Brendan as an older guy and his son as his sidekick. Kind of a passing of the torch.....he's a bit too you to be passing on the franchise to another......




Yeah, one more Indiana Jones.

I think the problem with Brendan Frasier and the Mummy is that they keep jumping the timeline ahead so much that he's now too YOUNG to be his character instead of the normal way these things go.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And a fine friend as well. Big Bird would be jealous!




Y'know, I never really cared for the Bird.  I was more of an Oscar the Grouch fan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Funny considering I am fnishing my degree in Interior Design (someday lol)



Whats the diff between interior design and interior decorator?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, one more Indiana Jones.



I am all for it. Shia LaBeouf will be in it.


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Well, off to work am I. Time to fold clothes and deal with annoying customers.



You work at the GAP?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Y'know, I never really cared for the Bird.  I was more of an Oscar the Grouch fan.




I always thought BB was kind of a loser too ... but YOU, however, are a fine feathered friend even if I do say so myself.  

So there!    

Seriously though, it's always nice to see you pop up in here.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya heckler!




'sup, fru.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats the diff between interior design and interior decorator?



You don't even need a degree to be an In Decorater, but that is the associates degree you get from say a community college. An Interior Designer is a 4 year degree and you are basically a trained architect with a emphasis on not only the shell of a building but the innards as well. Form, function, style, colors etc. 

A lot of my schooling thus far has been historically based looking at all the different time periods and the different furniture and styles that came from said periods and what influenced them (politics, religion, customs, etc)


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I always thought BB was kind of a loser too ... but YOU, however, are a fine feathered friend even if I do say so myself.
> 
> So there!
> 
> Seriously though, it's always nice to see you pop up in here.




Well, that's very kind of you to say so.

And you, as always, my fine fertilized fungus, are a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seriously though, it's always nice to see you pop up in here.



:jealous:


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have had the yell at me before and tell me to stop lying and that I need to pay them.



Geez, lady. I'll stop calling. You didn't have to air it out in front of all these people.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, that's very kind of you to say so.
> 
> And you, as always, my fine fertilized fungus, are a scholar and a gentleman.




Ah I see ... the other half of the phrase, I believe is, "I don't care what they say."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> 'sup, fru.



How you doin'?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't even need a degree to be an In Decorater, but that is the associates degree you get from say a community college. An Interior Designer is a 4 year degree and you are basically a trained architect with a emphasis on not only the shell of a building but the innards as well. Form, function, style, colors etc.



Interesting.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Interesting.



I edited and added more


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How you doin'?




Meh.  Lamenting the poor quality of my building's laundrey room.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :jealous:




Awww ... don't worry Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> A lot of my schooling thus far has been historically based looking at all the different time periods and the different furniture and styles that came from said periods and what influenced them (politics, religion, customs, etc)



So what texts would reccomend for those with passing interest in these areas?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice. My phone number used to belong to JM Interiors. Funny considering I am fnishing my degree in Interior Design (someday lol), want to start my own business and my first 2 initials are JM, but anyways, I believe the company folded and owed people a lot of money. I just love getting collectors calling me asking for the owners.  :\  I have had the yell at me before and tell me to stop lying and that I need to pay them.




Some people just need a grundle punch....if only you could send one through the phone lines to them...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Meh.  Lamenting the poor quality of my building's laundrey room.



Well, that stinks. Is there a laundramat in your area?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Interesting.



I find it so. I knew that the different trends in art had a lot to do design wise with decor. What I didn't realize was just HOW INFLUENCED by religion and politics it all was. Especially religion, the church strongarmed a lot in times past.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ... don't worry Fru.



I hope that means you feel the same way about me. You always brighten up my day, Myc.


----------



## Aeson

Is it closing time yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find it so. I knew that the different trends in art had a lot to do design wise with decor. What I didn't realize was just HOW INFLUENCED by religion and politics it all was. Especially religion, the church strongarmed a lot in times past.



I had a notice for that myself. I took an architecture class in HS.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it closing time yet?




Well, you don't have to go home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it closing time yet?



Well, if you close at 5, you've got an hour and 6 minutes left. Sorry.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope that means you feel the same way about me. You always brighten up my day, Myc.




Don't worry Fru. I don't really have "favorites" in here. I am cheered when any of you pop up in here.

I think I always greet everyone as such?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, that stinks. Is there a laundramat in your area?




Yes, its just kind of a pain for me to get there.  It is a much better quality, though.

Actually, its also a tanning salon.  Usually a couple cute chicks hanging around.  I think I need to start going back there.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it closing time yet?




Hmm ... banging your head against the wall won't help speed up the time any.   

By the way ... I got your email. Thanks.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes, its just kind of a pain for me to get there.  It is a much better quality, though.
> 
> Actually, its also a tanning salon.




 

A tanning salon laundromat?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find it so. I knew that the different trends in art had a lot to do design wise with decor. What I didn't realize was just HOW INFLUENCED by religion and politics it all was. Especially religion, the church strongarmed a lot in times past.




I noticed the same thing in Theatre History.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... banging your head against the wall won't help speed up the time any.
> 
> By the way ... I got your email. Thanks.



Thank you. 

I have 2 hours to go. I wanna go home. I'm tired of this place.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A tanning salon laundromat?




Well, if you want to wash the clothes you're wearing. . .

it kind of makes sense when you think about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think I always greet everyone as such?



Yeah, I guess that is true. You do have a terrific attitude.

Though, for me, the more I talk with a person, the deeper the bond is that I feel for them.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A tanning salon laundromat?




Yep.  I know it sounds weird, but its right by UC campus and gets a lot of college traffic.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what texts would reccomend for those with passing interest in these areas?



Really the best one I have seen is actually an Art History book. It looks at each time period individually (starting with cavemen) and goes into historical bits about the time, the art that came out of that period, how it was influenced, and then the architecture and furnishings of each era. It carries a hefty price but is a fantastic hard bound book with beautiful photos and makes a great coffee table book. Gardners Art through the Ages There are many editions. I have the eleventh edition. It has almost 1200 pages and I bought it for $110, but I am sure it can be found cheaper.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have 2 hours to go. I wanna go home. I'm tired of this place.



Are you working solo today?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Really the best one I have seen is actually an Art History book.



Is there a specific one? Or are there many (which publishing houses)?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes, its just kind of a pain for me to get there.  It is a much better quality, though.
> 
> Actually, its also a tanning salon.  Usually a couple cute chicks hanging around.  I think I need to start going back there.



"Chicks like to clean"

I know that is from a movie. I can't think which one.....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you working solo today?



I work solo everyday. It's a one man show here.


----------



## Mycanid

If it hadna been for cotton eyed joe
I'da meeb married long time ago!
Where didja come from, where didja go
where are ya going now cotton eyed joe-oh?

DAH da da deeda dah dah deeda dah.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Actually, its also a tanning salon.  Usually a couple cute chicks hanging around.  I think I need to start going back there.



That would prolly be a godd idea.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> "Chicks like to clean"
> 
> I know that is from a movie. I can't think which one.....




Not touching this one.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I noticed the same thing in Theatre History.



Yep. Did you graduate with a theatre degree Heckler? I know Wright State has a great theatre dept. I believe Antioch does as well. I love theatre, but i can't sing.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Here's your medal, Aurora...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I work solo everyday. It's a one man show here.



I thought you said you had a partner in crime?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is there a specific one? Or are there many (which publishing houses)?



Re-read my post dear. I even underlined the name of the book.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep. Did you graduate with a theatre degree Heckler? I know Wright State has a great theatre dept. I believe Antioch does as well. I love theatre, but i can't sing.  :\



I have the talent for it, but no one in my life appreciates it the way I do.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought you said you had a partner in crime?



Silent partners. I do all the work.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep. Did you graduate with a theatre degree Heckler? I know Wright State has a great theatre dept. I believe Antioch does as well. I love theatre, but i can't sing.  :\




Oh! What a pity!   

I LOVE to sing ... and actually sing quite a bit.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Here's your medal, Aurora...



Suh-weet! Did you just make that?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Silent partners. I do all the work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Re-read my post dear. I even underlined the name of the book.



The title off set me. You said interior, but the gardening thing confused me. 

Duly noted know. Thanks, dearie.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Here's your medal, Aurora...




  

ROFL!!!!

Oh God ... I can't breathe again! [Stamps his feet in delight]


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep. Did you graduate with a theatre degree Heckler? I know Wright State has a great theatre dept. I believe Antioch does as well. I love theatre, but i can't sing.  :\




B.S. in Theatre Education from Ashland U.

UC has a great program, I'm not familiar with Wright State's or Antioch's programs.

I'm not really a singer either.  With practice, I can manage well enough for some character roles, but I'm no leading man.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh! What a pity!
> 
> I LOVE to sing ... and actually sing quite a bit.



Heh, not being any good at singing doesn't mean that I don't enjoy it or do it for that matter!   

I am a pretty damn good actress though if I do say so myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Suh-weet! Did you just make that?




In a sense...

I had a little help...

http://www.says-it.com/seal/

Let's you make and download the image for free, it has limited selection of stuff, but damn spiffy for gaming emblems...


----------



## Mycanid

Btw warlock. Welcome to 2nd level.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Silent partners. I do all the work.



Well that certainly sucks. Maybe you should talk to one of them about giving you a hand every once in a while. What do you do if you are really sick and can't open the store?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> B.S. in Theatre Education from Ashland U.
> 
> UC has a great program, I'm not familiar with Wright State's or Antioch's programs.
> 
> I'm not really a singer either.  With practice, I can manage well enough for some character roles, but I'm no leading man.



So, what do you do now? My uncle got a B.S. in something to do with theatre. He did props and stuff for some Broadway shows in NYC for a awhile before moving to Atlanta. Now he occasionally does work for Ted Turner and the Braves, etc down there, but mostly he just lives off his tenants. LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!
> 
> Oh God ... I can't breathe again! [Stamps his feet in delight]



I thought it was roots.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh, not being any good at singing doesn't mean that I don't enjoy it or do it for that matter!
> 
> I am a pretty damn good actress though if I do say so myself.




I sang in a bunch of small groups. A madrigals group. A couple of church choirs (that is where I learned the Georgian church hymns, for example). A lot of impromptu stuff too. You know, sit down with some folks as can play instruments and just start singing.  

I'm not a very good actor myself, I must admit.  :\


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In a sense...
> 
> I had a little help...
> 
> http://www.says-it.com/seal/
> 
> Let's you make and download the image for free, it has limited selection of stuff, but damn spiffy for gaming emblems...



Nice


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought it was roots.




I am in mammalian, two legged bipedal form when at work. Would not want to freak everyone else out, after all.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw warlock. Welcome to 2nd level.




Well, crud, I didn't even notice...

This, of course will, require some excessive multiclass and feat synergy selection...

World shaking power, excessive Cha based skills...hmm....choices, choices...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am in mammalian, two legged bipedal form when at work. Would not want to freak everyone else out, after all.



Oh, for some reason I thought you worked from home.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am in mammalian, two legged bipedal form when at work. Would not want to freak everyone else out, after all.



If I ever meet you, I would appreciate you extending me the same courtesy.


----------



## Mycanid

No Fru ... not at home. No electricity and such where I live.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, crud, I didn't even notice...
> 
> This, of course will, require some excessive multiclass and feat synergy selection...
> 
> World shaking power, excessive Cha based skills...hmm....choices, choices...



Too many with all the splats and supplements. And more every month!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I ever meet you, I would appreciate you extending me the same courtesy.




Well shucks ma'am ... how will you ever recognize me?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, what do you do now? My uncle got a B.S. in something to do with theatre. He did props and stuff for some Broadway shows in NYC for a awhile before moving to Atlanta. Now he occasionally does work for Ted Turner and the Braves, etc down there, but mostly he just lives off his tenants. LOL




Sadly, I'm not in the biz right now.  I was seduced by a weekly paycheck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No Fru ... not at home. No electricity and such where I live.



NO ELECTRICITY?

I think I'd die if I didn't have electricity. Do you live in or near an amish community?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, crud, I didn't even notice...
> 
> This, of course will, require some excessive multiclass and feat synergy selection...
> 
> World shaking power, excessive Cha based skills...hmm....choices, choices...



I don't know if it can be called excessive multiclassing if you only have 2 classes with one level in each 

Dshai and I were discussing one day how if life were more like D&D that he would be the guy that god would be quite angry with because every time he went up a level he would choose a different class. So, he would end up with like one of everything.....


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Sadly, I'm not in the biz right now.  I was seduced by a weekly paycheck.




Ah. Such things happen, I am told. Oh well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I ever meet you, I would appreciate you extending me the same courtesy.



How many other shapeshifting shrooms are there in the world? I think I'd know it was him right off the bat!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Too many with all the splats and supplements. And more every month!




If' I'm going with IMbalanced, I'll just take stuff off the internet...feats and porn for free...


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Sadly, I'm not in the biz right now.  I was seduced by a weekly paycheck.



Terrible! You are still young enough to chase your dreams. And you only have you to take care of! Screw stability and go for it!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> NO ELECTRICITY?
> 
> I think I'd die if I didn't have electricity. Do you live in or near an amish community?




Nope, nope, nope! I live out in the woods. I mean c'mon. A fungus doesn't need electricity. 

No phones either. Or running water. And I LOVE it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No phones either. Or running water. And I LOVE it.



How the heck do you keep yourself clean?


----------



## Mycanid

I wait until it rains.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If' I'm going with IMbalanced, I'll just take stuff off the internet...feats and porn for free...



Not al ot of good stuff from the net.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know if it can be called excessive multiclassing if you only have 2 classes with one level in each
> 
> Dshai and I were discussing one day how if life were more like D&D that he would be the guy that god would be quite angry with because every time he went up a level he would choose a different class. So, he would end up with like one of everything.....




You'd be amazed at what silliness can be achieved with two or three classes. My favorite was Perthor THE WILD! Halfling Barbarian/Druid/Sorcerer...when you can ride your animal companion, and fight with your tiny viper familiar in the off hand while sharing your true strike with both of them because they are within 5', then you behold the terrible beauty that is 3rd edition...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nope, nope, nope! I live out in the woods. I mean c'mon. A fungus doesn't need electricity.
> 
> No phones either. Or running water. And I LOVE it.



I can't....but......holy crap!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Terrible! You are still young enough to chase your dreams. And you only have you to take care of! Screw stability and go for it!



I agree. GO for it before it's too late.


----------



## Mycanid

Take out the fiddle
n rosin up the bow
SIng an old song called cotton eyed joe
Where didja come from
where didja go- oh
Where are ya goin now cotton eyed joe-oh?

ZOOM!

nee naaah nah NAH!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I wait until it rains.



Please tell me you are joking. About the no water part.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not al ot of good stuff from the net.




Depends on where you are looking sir. There's plenty of great ideas. They just need a firm hand to jam them into the rules and shear off the unnecessary baggage...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't....but......holy crap!




Yes my dear? [Innocent doe's eyes into oncoming headlights facial expression]


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Please tell me you are joking. About the no water part.  :\




I do have a well ... if that is what you are wondering.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Depends on where you are looking sir. There's plenty of great ideas. They just need a firm hand to jam them into the rules and shear off the unnecessary baggage...chuckle



Well, how eloquent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I do have a well ... if that is what you are wondering.



Thank God! :shew:


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes my dear? [Innocent doe's eyes into oncoming headlights facial expression]



I don't buy it. You live in a huge house with butlers and maids.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I do have a well ... if that is what you are wondering.



Well pumps are normally ran off of electricity. Or do you have the hand pump thingy? Do you have a septic system? Wow. That's really kinda cool actually. A lot of work, but cool. How do you cook?


----------



## Mycanid

BUT ... not one hooked up to the grid. On the land proper ya see. Free.

And it does not taste a cross between old used rinse water and bleach.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't buy it. You live in a huge house with butlers and maids.



Uh, no, he doesn't.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't buy it. You live in a huge house with butlers and maids.




With Egg Nog spigots in every room...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't buy it. You live in a huge house with butlers and maids.




I do?!  

Err ... mind telling me where it is so I can move in?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Terrible! You are still young enough to chase your dreams. And you only have you to take care of! Screw stability and go for it!




Its more complicated than I'm letting on.  It's just not an option right now.  Maybe once I get some other things straightened out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> How do you cook?



I was just wondering the same.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BUT ... not one hooked up to the grid. On the land proper ya see. Free.
> 
> And it does not taste a cross between old used rinse water and bleach.  :\



How can a well be hooked up to a grid?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> With Egg Nog spigots in every room...



 I don't think I'd be able to stand the stuff on a daily basis.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Its more complicated than I'm letting on.  It's just not an option right now.  Maybe once I get some other things straightened out.



Understood. Life is always complicated though.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I agree. GO for it before it's too late.




After you ask out little Miss Army Girl.


----------



## Aeson

I knew it. Myc is a tree hugging hippy.  












I keed I keed.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well pumps are normally ran off of electricity. Or do you have the hand pump thingy? Do you have a septic system? Wow. That's really kinda cool actually. A lot of work, but cool. How do you cook?




Had a hand pump for years. Loved it. *sigh*

But when a second well had to be drilled an electric pump was dropped down the hole too. So when the generator is fired up you just flick a switch and ... shoof! ... the pump yanks the water out of the well level, fires it up to an above ground tank, and then from the tank via more underground pipes come gravity fed water to a few places. Pretty simple actually.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> After you ask out little Miss Army Girl.



Deal. You can't hold it against me if she never comes in again. If I don't see her in a month then you need to go after your dream.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think I'd be able to stand the stuff on a daily basis.



Steak and Shake had good egg nog shakes around the holidays. Before I found out I was pregers I bought this bottle of Egg Nog with rum in it. YUM! But once I found out I was pregnant, I could have only a sip to try it. There is always next year though! That was my first time even trying it!


----------



## Mycanid

For cooking there is propane. Although I do enjoy cooking on wood stoves too. Takes longer ... but ....

As for septic tanks no ... only holes in the ground. 

"Hooked up to the grid" is slang for getting your utilities from government sources, that's all.

And yes ... there are a few solar panels there too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Myc, you need to take a picture of your pad and post it here.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Deal. You can't hold it against me if she never comes in again. If I don't see her in a month then you need to go after your dream.




*shakes hands*


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> With Egg Nog spigots in every room...




touche' mon ami, touche'


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Steak and Shake had good egg nog shakes around the holidays. Before I found out I was pregers I bought this bottle of Egg Nog with rum in it. YUM! But once I found out I was pregnant, I could have only a sip to try it. There is always next year though! That was my first time even trying it!



Egg Nog w/a little rum is very good. Too much Cholesterol though. And I seriously need to watch that or I might end up with Diabetes.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Steak and Shake had good egg nog shakes around the holidays. Before I found out I was pregers I bought this bottle of Egg Nog with rum in it. YUM! But once I found out I was pregnant, I could have only a sip to try it. There is always next year though! That was my first time even trying it!




By the by ma'am ... egg nog with rum is the traditional way egg nog was made. This contemporary commercial stuff is boring compared to the real thing, let me tell you.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Myc, you need to take a picture of your pad and post it here.




It's not really much to look at Fru ...  :\ 

But maybe I could, maybe I could. Hmm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's not really much to look at Fru ...  :\
> 
> But maybe I could, maybe I could. Hmm.



Please do. I need to blast the image I am holding in my head out!


----------



## Mycanid

What image is that praytell?


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh ... I gotta keep my mouth shut more often.

Everything has suddenly gone quiet in here.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What image is that praytell?



A tree house.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I knew it. Myc is a tree hugging hippy.
> 
> I keed I keed.




Hmm ... I have been accused of being many things. This has not been one of them yet.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> For cooking there is propane. Although I do enjoy cooking on wood stoves too. Takes longer ... but ....
> 
> As for septic tanks no ... only holes in the ground.
> 
> "Hooked up to the grid" is slang for getting your utilities from government sources, that's all.
> 
> And yes ... there are a few solar panels there too.



What are the solar panels for? I saw a house on Extreme Homes some years ago that I thought freaking kicked ass. It was completely self sustaining. First of all he lived in a wild fire area. So, he literally had huge metal sheets that could roll down over his home and shield it from the fire. One half of his roof was a water collection area that collected water and the water ran through pipes in the walls to cool the house. (This was actually a tehnique used at the turn of the century by those with A LOT of money for air conditioning) The other half of the roof was solar panels plus he had solar panels on the sides of his house. He had a well and he grew all of his own food and kept some animals. During a widfire, he closes the shields and turns on the water to run through the pipes in the walls to cool down the house and literally keep them from cooking inside. The house was awesome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What image is that praytell?



A huge frickin' tree with a door at its base w/windows placed asymmetrically around it.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... I gotta keep my mouth shut more often.
> 
> Everything has suddenly gone quiet in here.  :\



I was just typing my long response


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A huge frickin' tree with a door at its base w/windows placed assymetrically around it.



Now that would be sweet.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I have been accused of being many things. This has not been one of them yet.



You haven't been called a hippy?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now that would be sweet.



Then you need to come check out my place.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A huge frickin' tree with a door at its base w/windows placed assymetrically around it.




POOH-BEAR'S HOUSE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> POOH-BEAR'S HOUSE!



or Frodos'.


----------



## Aurora

There is a restaurant in dshai's world that is owne by a knight. It is a huge hollowed out tree (I mean GINORMOUS) that when you step inside it is like 3 times larger than it looks (magic). Aurora is never allowed to eat in the main room she is whisked away to the private eating room of the king and queen and their knights everytime she goes. *sticks nose in the air* and she never has to pay for her dragon steak.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then you need to come check out my place.



Aeson, you're going the right way to be hit with the ignore stick.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> or Frodos'.



Bag end had no tree.  It was a hole in a hill.  Not a wet, slimy hole, but a dry, sandy hole.  It was a hobbit hole, and above all, hobbit holes mean comfort.

/geek


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> POOH-BEAR'S HOUSE!



Exactly!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> What are the solar panels for? I saw a house on Extreme Homes some years ago that I thought freaking kicked ass. It was completely self sustaining. First of all he lived in a wild fire area. So, he literally had huge metal sheets that could roll down over his home and shield it from the fire. One half of his roof was a water collection area that collected water and the water ran through pipes in the walls to cool the house. (This was actually a tehnique used at the turn of the century by those with A LOT of money for air conditioning) The other half of the roof was solar panels plus he had solar panels on the sides of his house. He had a well and he grew all of his own food and kept some animals. During a widfire, he closes the shields and turns on the water to run through the pipes in the walls to cool down the house and literally keep them from cooking inside. The house was awesome.




Wow. Well, I have nothing so grand. 

The solar panels just give power to a few low wattage lights.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> There is a restaurant in dshai's world that is owne by a knight. It is a huge hollowed out tree (I mean GINORMOUS) that when you step inside it is like 3 times larger than it looks (magic). Aurora is never allowed to eat in the main room she is whisked away to the private eating room of the king and queen and their knights everytime she goes. *sticks nose in the air* and she never has to pay for her dragon steak.



Thats pretty freakin' sweet!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A huge frickin' tree with a door at its base w/windows placed assymetrically around it.




No, no, no, no.   

I live in a place that has a floor and four walls, and doors and windows, etc.

Don't worry.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson, you're going the right way to be hit with the ignore stick.



Dshai has a stick he is gonna hit him with here soon. It's called "rent finder" but I think he might make a special exception......


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> There is a restaurant in dshai's world that is owne by a knight. It is a huge hollowed out tree (I mean GINORMOUS) that when you step inside it is like 3 times larger than it looks (magic). Aurora is never allowed to eat in the main room she is whisked away to the private eating room of the king and queen and their knights everytime she goes. *sticks nose in the air* and she never has to pay for her dragon steak.




There was a module that had a restaraunt that served dragon steak.  I think it was "Tomb of the Lizard King."

The dragon steak was actually overcooked alligator.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You haven't been called a hippy?




Actually ... never.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bag end had no tree.  It was a hole in a hill.  Not a wet, slimy hole, but a dry, sandy hole.  It was a hobbit hole, and above all, hobbit holes mean comfort.
> 
> /geek




sir amphibian! this is not geek mode! This is culture and literature mode!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson, you're going the right way to be hit with the ignore stick.



Are you going to ignore me?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> or Frodos'.




Well ... Frodo's house in crick hollow was a normal above ground house, come to think of it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no, no.
> 
> I live in a place that has a floor and four walls, and doors and windows, etc.
> 
> Don't worry.




So it's not a yurt then.  I knew a lady who went off to live in the New Mexican desert in a yurt.  She was pretty hippy-ish though.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> There was a module that had a restaraunt that served dragon steak.  I think it was "Tomb of the Lizard King."
> 
> The dragon steak was actually overcooked alligator.




Also ... didn't the dragonlance books begin in an inn near the top of tree???  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> sir amphibian! this is not geek mode! This is culture and literature mode!




Yeah, but I'm a geek because I was dissapointed that I couldn't come up with the exact quote for the description of Bag End.  I loves me the Hobbit.

*raises a fist in the air and curses Peter Jackson for his slowness*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai has a stick he is gonna hit him with here soon. It's called "rent finder" but I think he might make a special exception......



Really? Should I be scared?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you going to ignore me?



I meant by Aurora. Seems to me that you flirt with her a little too much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Also ... didn't the dragonlance books begin in an inn near the top of tree???  :\



Indeed.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So it's not a yurt then.  I knew a lady who went off to live in the New Mexican desert in a yurt.  She was pretty hippy-ish though.




No. I know some folks as lived in a yurt. I am told it was VERY tricky to make, the main concern being to keep the water out when it rained or snowed. But once made correctly it was quite dry. The versions they made were called barabaras.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I meant by Aurora. Seems to me that you flirt with her a little too much.




Really?  Stop by the Frog Gigging thread more.  This is him in tame mode.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I'm a geek because I was dissapointed that I couldn't come up with the exact quote for the description of Bag End.  I loves me the Hobbit.
> 
> *raises a fist in the air and curses Peter Jackson for his slowness*



slowness?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> There was a module that had a restaraunt that served dragon steak.  I think it was "Tomb of the Lizard King."
> 
> The dragon steak was actually overcooked alligator.



Interesting. One of Arbo's knights is his resident monster slayer and he owns the restaurant. So, these are REAL dragon steaks


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I'm a geek because I was dissapointed that I couldn't come up with the exact quote for the description of Bag End.  I loves me the Hobbit.
> 
> *raises a fist in the air and curses Peter Jackson for his slowness*




Sir ... may I introduce you to the most die-hard fan of JRRT's works in enWorld? Sir Amphibian - meet Sir Fungus!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Also ... didn't the dragonlance books begin in an inn near the top of tree???  :\




Vallenwoods....rather like a cross between redwoods and sequoias - easy to build buildings in. The Inn of the Last Home...


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai has a stick he is gonna hit him with here soon. It's called "rent finder" but I think he might make a special exception......




Am I the only one who's less curious about Aeson's eventual fate with regards to the stick, and more about why exactly you have a stick named "rent finder" to begin with?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  Stop by the Frog Gigging thread more.  This is him in tame mode.



Sheesh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's less curious about Aeson's eventual fate with regards to the stick, and more about why exactly you have a stick named "rent finder" to begin with?



I think its like a divining rod.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Vallenwoods....rather like a cross between redwoods and sequoias - easy to build buildings in. The Inn of the Last Home...




That's it. 

Am not a real DL fan ... so my lore-fu in this realm is pretty pathetic.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Later folks, I'm outta here...

Time to work on a drawing...finally got the poses right...

Take care!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  Stop by the Frog Gigging thread more.  This is him in tame mode.



No kidding.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sheesh.




DOn't take it to heart Fru. Aurora is QUITE capable of defending herself if the need should arise.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Later folks, I'm outta here...
> 
> Time to work on a drawing...finally got the poses right...
> 
> Take care!




Adios warlock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DOn't take it to heart Fru. Aurora is QUITE capable of defending herself if the need should arise.



I'm not worried about her, I'm worried about Aeson.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> slowness?




Slownosity?
Slowitude?
Slowitudiness?
Slowitudinosity?

I think slowness is right.

He made LotR, then the stupid monkey movie.  He's supposed to be making me my Hobbit dammit.  I want Smaug!


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's less curious about Aeson's eventual fate with regards to the stick, and more about why exactly you have a stick named "rent finder" to begin with?




You should be more concerned with if its a pointy stabbity-stick or not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Slownosity?
> Slowitude?
> Slowitudiness?
> Slowitudinosity?
> 
> I think slowness is right.
> 
> He made LotR, then the stupid monkey movie.  He's supposed to be making me my Hobbit dammit.  I want Smaug!



I happened to love King Kong!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He made LotR, then the stupid monkey movie.  He's supposed to be making me my Hobbit dammit.  I want Smaug!




Yeah ... I think Enslowification is what you are looking for.  :\ 

Also am patiently waiting for the Hobbit movie.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who's less curious about Aeson's eventual fate with regards to the stick, and more about why exactly you have a stick named "rent finder" to begin with?



Heh. He used to have roommates. The stick was made as more of a joke. It is quite gruesome looking though. It looks lke a baseball bat but the top is more squared off than rounded. On all 4 sides at the top it has (on each side) a straight line of 4 nails about an inch apart going vertically down it. The stick out the other side about 3 inches. So, alltogether there are 16 nails jutting out of it. The whole thing is painted white and the words "rent finder" are written on the handle. Paint a good enough picture?


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh ... sounds like a gladiator club Aurora.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Later folks, I'm outta here...
> 
> Time to work on a drawing...finally got the poses right...
> 
> Take care!



Bye!


----------



## Mycanid

Well lads and lasses, I am off to work in the shipping department.

Maybe I will catch you online tomorrow. We will see. 

Adios!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I happened to love King Kong!




Me too!

Ray Harryhausen FTW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You should be more concerned with if its a pointy stabbity-stick or not.



Aeson isn't a frog, he wouldn't have to worry about this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well lads and lasses, I am off to work in the shipping department.
> 
> Maybe I will catch you online tomorrow. We will see.
> 
> Adios!



We'll miss you Myc.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well lads and lasses, I am off to work in the shipping department.
> 
> Maybe I will catch you online tomorrow. We will see.
> 
> Adios!



Later Mycanid!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Me too!
> 
> Ray Harryhausen FTW!



Are you guys talking about the new one with Jack Black? I really liked it. Except for the big bug scenes. Oh and the worms.........ick!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson isn't a frog, he wouldn't have to worry about this.




True, but I was referring to Hafrogman, who is...


----------



## Aurora

Kylee is up from her nap so I need to run. Later hivers!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you guys talking about the new one with Jack Black? I really liked it. Except for the big bug scenes. Oh and the worms.........ick!




Fru is referring to the newer one.

I'm referring to the older one where Harryhausen did the FX.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is up from her nap so I need to run. Later hivers!



Cya later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you guys talking about the new one with Jack Black? I really liked it. Except for the big bug scenes. Oh and the worms.........ick!



Yeppers. Jack Black and Kyle Chandler. Kyle was the main reason I wanted to see it. I've been a fan of his since Early Edition.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is up from her nap so I need to run. Later hivers!




No!

Kylee go back to sleep!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is up from her nap so I need to run. Later hivers!



Argh! Half the hive is leaving!!!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> No!
> 
> Kylee go back to sleep!



Holy crap she listenend! Nice one Heckler!

I thought it was a bit early for her to be waking up


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap she listenend! Nice one Heckler!
> 
> I thought it was a bit early for her to be waking up



Thank goodness. Crisis averted.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Argh! Half the hive is leaving!!!




Wel, it is quitting/dinner time out this aways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wel, it is quitting/dinner time out this aways.



Well, Im not hungry.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap she listenend! Nice one Heckler!
> 
> I thought it was a bit early for her to be waking up


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

>



Isn't it just?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, Im not hungry.




'Cause you're not out _this _ aways.  You're out _that_ aways.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Isn't it just?




Just my luck, though, the only woman that listens to me is a two-year old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> 'Cause you're not out _this _ aways.  You're out _that_ aways.



Which ways?   Hope I'm not sideways.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Just my luck, though, the only woman that listens to me is a two-year old.



Tis a shame!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which ways?   Hope I'm not sideways.   :\




Well, I'm facing roughly Eastward, so, umm, I'm not sure how that works.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Just my luck, though, the only woman that listens to me is a two-year old.



LOL 

Of course, now the damn phone had to ring and she is awake again..... I hate the phone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, I'm facing roughly Eastward, so, umm, I'm not sure how that works.



Easterly?! Easter Islands?!


----------



## Aurora

Bye guys!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Bye guys!



Later Aurora!


----------



## Heckler

Woah.  

Listening to ZZ Top and I forgot there's a bonus track..."As Time Goes By."

Not what I'd expect from the Top.  Still good, though.

Play it, Sam...


----------



## Aeson

Time for me to get ready to leave. I'll see you guys around some time.


----------



## Heckler

mmkay...see ya later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

See ya Aeson.


----------



## hafrogman

Hmmm, interesting.  This thread hit 5th level today whilst we were all posting.  Honors go to Heckler for talking about the tanning laundromat.  15,000 posts.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, interesting.  This thread hit 5th level today whilst we were all posting.  Honors go to Heckler for talking about the tanning laundromat.  15,000 posts.




YAY!  I gots honors!

Actually, its still a bit early to wrap things up.  The night crew will be in before too long.

And by "night crew," I mean the day crew after they've eaten dinner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, interesting.  This thread hit 5th level today whilst we were all posting.  Honors go to Heckler for talking about the tanning laundromat.  15,000 posts.



15,000 = 6th level.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 15,000 = 6th level.




Right. . . add the level you ARE.  So, I was one behind...


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, interesting.  This thread hit 5th level today whilst we were all posting.  Honors go to Heckler for talking about the tanning laundromat.  15,000 posts.




The scary thing is that even with this many posts by the Hivers, Crothian STILL has like 3x the number of posts as the posts in this entire thread.

Daaaang!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The scary thing is that even with this many posts by the Hivers, Crothian STILL has like 3x the number of posts as the posts in this entire thread.
> 
> Daaaang!



Well, it was the hive that gave him a hand.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The scary thing is that even with this many posts by the Hivers, Crothian STILL has like 3x the number of posts as the posts in this entire thread.
> 
> Daaaang!



He still has time to post on other boards.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora, Goldmoon...

I have a picture for you two to view to see if it's up to snuff... I don't know if it's provocative enough. 

To allow a double blind safety, I can email you a link via the board email system to a hidden web location for you to view. 

I'll check in later this evening to see if there are any thumbs up...

(And no, Aeson, you can't give the thumbs up for them...)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Aurora, Goldmoon...
> 
> I have a picture for you two to view to see if it's up to snuff... I don't know if it's provocative enough.
> 
> To allow a double blind safety, I can email you a link via the board email system to a hidden web location for you to view.
> 
> I'll check in later this evening to see if there are any thumbs up...
> 
> (And no, Aeson, you can't give the thumbs up for them...)




What's with all the hate? This is not my day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's with all the hate? This is not my day.




Maybe tomorrow will be.  Always have hope!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Maybe tomorrow will be.  Always have hope!



We'll see.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We'll see.




That doesn't sound hopeful enough.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound hopeful enough.



I'm running out of hope.


----------



## jonathan swift

Aeson said:
			
		

> You work at the GAP?





Old Navy actually. Owned by the GAP.


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Old Navy actually. Owned by the GAP.



HAHA. I took a shot in the dark. I'm surprised I got that close.


----------



## jonathan swift

Aeson said:
			
		

> HAHA. I took a shot in the dark. I'm surprised I got that close.





Me too actually, when I got back and saw that I was kind of shocked.


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Me too actually, when I got back and saw that I was kind of shocked.



I know nothing about clothes. The GAP was the first store that came to mind.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We'll see.





we are the pessissmists here.   It doesn't look good on you.    oh and Ugh says Ugh which I think is 'hi'.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know nothing about clothes.



Oh the things one could do with quotes out of context.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Aurora, Goldmoon...
> 
> I have a picture for you two to view to see if it's up to snuff... I don't know if it's provocative enough.
> 
> To allow a double blind safety, I can email you a link via the board email system to a hidden web location for you to view.
> 
> I'll check in later this evening to see if there are any thumbs up...
> 
> (And no, Aeson, you can't give the thumbs up for them...)






uhhhhh.... what have I walked in onto.....?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, it was the hive that gave him a hand.





True but most of it is spread through out EN World.   He like yourself wanders throughout the world.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Argh! Half the hive is leaving!!!





I'm thinking the collective that is my strange mind is all that remains.......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Really the best one I have seen is actually an Art History book. It looks at each time period individually (starting with cavemen) and goes into historical bits about the time, the art that came out of that period, how it was influenced, and then the architecture and furnishings of each era. It carries a hefty price but is a fantastic hard bound book with beautiful photos and makes a great coffee table book. Gardners Art through the Ages There are many editions. I have the eleventh edition. It has almost 1200 pages and I bought it for $110, but I am sure it can be found cheaper.





Excellent book.  Jansan's History of Art is a great book also.  No idea how much it costs now.  It was 80 dollars in 1988....... 4-5 inches thick though.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find it so. I knew that the different trends in art had a lot to do design wise with decor. What I didn't realize was just HOW INFLUENCED by religion and politics it all was. Especially religion, the church strongarmed a lot in times past.





It had everything to do with life so it makes sence it would alter architecture.  Tall ceilings to make things look bigger and more "in reach with gawd" and so on.   Even colors used were influenced by beliefs.

In some ways today is no different only today's gawds are rock and sports stars.  Takes the mysticism out of it.

Wish I was here for this one....   ah... my wonderous work load.....


----------



## megamania

welp.... no sense digging up old stuff even if it is the only way I can "participate" in Hive mind these days.


Later...keep smiling..... that includes you Aeson.


----------



## jonesy

The wonderful crazy lyrics of finnish madness:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0se4o-JmcYk

He was born from a chocolate egg
he grew up grew tall in a candyshop
He is a smiling pastry man
Full of raisins, a butter eye on his forehead

He listens to this as well 
with a full stomach, smoking a cigar 
He searches for something with his sight
Wall, wall, wall, wall!

Dig boy, just dig 
The frozen ground will never end
Dig boy, just dig 
The frozen ground will never end

He is a life carried outside
He cries alone beneath the wild pinetree 
He is a forgotten child 
Plays with legos on the floor

Seeks pieces that the father scattered 
that the mother vacuumed
He wants out of his room
Wall, wall, wall, wall! 

Dig boy, just dig 
The frozen ground will never end
Dig boy, just dig 
The frozen ground will never end

The slashing lights of the hospital corridor
Bled for you
The silence of damp soil
Given because of you

Dig boy, just dig 
The frozen ground will never end


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> welp.... no sense digging up old stuff even if it is the only way I can "participate" in Hive mind these days.
> 
> 
> Later...keep smiling..... that includes you Aeson.



Just do what I do.  Stop in and say Hi every once in a while.

Unfortunately this has become mostly like a glorified chat room, so it's head to keep up.  I usually have better things to do than keep up, so I just pop in on occasion.

(And no I'm not saying I'm better than you all... that goes without saying  )


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> uhhhhh.... what have I walked in onto.....?




Nothing of consequence, there's nothing to see here, move along, disperse, disperse....


----------



## Aeson

What's happening this morning?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's happening this morning?




Um, Zombie Plague?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Um, Zombie Plague?



I feel like a zombie.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I feel like a zombie.




Coool, I was just guessing. Nice to be right in the morning...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Coool, I was just guessing. Nice to be right in the morning...



Are you ever wrong?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you ever wrong?




Frequently. But being wrong is usually the first step in learning what's right, and there's nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Aurora

Morning hive.

Waiting for that email Warlock....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Morning hive.
> 
> Waiting for that email Warlock....




Was waiting for an Ok to send it.. 

Should be off in a moment...


----------



## Aurora

I like powdered donuts and milk.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like powdered donuts and milk.



So do I. I like the little chocolate ones more.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> So do I. I like the little chocolate ones more.



Blech. I have always thought they taste like chocolate wax. My favorites are the coconut gems and I don't even care for coconut.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like powdered donuts and milk.




Then you can drink the milk, and it's got sugar floating on it...mmm...

PS, the email should be to you...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Blech. I have always thought they taste like chocolate wax. My favorites are the coconut gems and I don't even care for coconut.....



My sister hates coconut with a passion. I don't think I've had the coconut gems. They are waxy but I don't mind.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Then you can drink the milk, and it's got sugar floating on it...mmm...
> 
> PS, the email should be to you...



Wow, you are a great artist Warlock. I wish I could draw like that. Cool pic too. I don't see any reason why you can't post it. I have to admit I was almost scared to look at it. LOL But it is very tasteful....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> My sister hates coconut with a passion. I don't think I've had the coconut gems. They are waxy but I don't mind.




I'm with her then, Coconut is repellent to me and my mother. Naturally, my father loves it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, you are a great artist Warlock. I wish I could draw like that. Cool pic too. I don't see any reason why you can't post it. I have to admit I was almost scared to look at it. LOL But it is very tasteful....




Thank you. I could do better, but this was a rush job focusing on tongue in cheek.  Cool beans, just need to get GM's OK. 

I do my best to meet the needs of the models and the fans... chuckle. 

Besides, GM's in the military, even a flippant creation done in humor can spin some people's sirens, and I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Aeson

Did you get a picture of her to use? Are you going by imagination?


----------



## The_Warlock

The biggest problem is structuring the poses. As soon as you have two figures interacting, even in a minor way, the complexity goes way up, because you need to retain consistency of foreshortening and perspective. 

About 1.5 hours was spent figuring out the general pose, and sketching it in line/mannequin..

About 2 hours drawing, picking out details, restructuring, draping (which I pretty much faked), and shading. Then about an hour to scan, clean, and add photoshop text.

Not having to detail certain features, of course, made some aspects much easier than a standard character drawing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you get a picture of her to use? Are you going by imagination?




You mean GM? No picture, she hasn't posted one yet. I'm going on baseline descriptions she's given, and applying certain logics based on circumstantial evidence. 

Aurora's offered certain insights, and these were used to affect the direction of the drawing.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You mean GM? No picture, she hasn't posted one yet. I'm going on baseline descriptions she's given, and applying certain logics based on circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Aurora's offered certain insights, and these were used to affect the direction of the drawing.



Certain insights? Into herself or GM?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Certain insights? Into herself or GM?




Into Aurora - in terms of likely stance, height considerations, proportion, etc. 

Understand, that all that said, it's no renaissance realist creation, it's stylized in it's own way.


----------



## jonathan swift

Good morning Hive!


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings!

Don't mind the Zombie Plague...it's not too bad, and it's not like there are velociraptors too...


----------



## jonathan swift

But I like Zombie plagues...AND...Velociraptors!


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> But I like Zombie plagues...AND...Velociraptors!




So, Zombie Velociraptors are ok with you?


----------



## Aurora

I can't say I like zombie plagues, but dshai and I do have a zombie escape plan just in case.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings!
> 
> Don't mind the Zombie Plague...it's not too bad, and it's not like there are velociraptors too...





Sounds like my PbP Dragon's Hoard.......  you looking at my notes?


----------



## megamania

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Good morning Hive!




'allo and its afternoon here on the East Coast


----------



## Aurora

The Complete Scoundrel and Complete Mage have some cool alchemy stuff in them.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't say I like zombie plagues, but dshai and I do have a zombie escape plan just in case.



What is the plan? We might be able to adapt it for our own needs one day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't say I like zombie plagues, but dshai and I do have a zombie escape plan just in case.




Everyone should!

The webcomic xkcd has one episode which is merely a house, with all of the weak points should their be a velociraptor plague...


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like my PbP Dragon's Hoard.......  you looking at my notes?




Nah, parallel invention. A friend of mine had his elven fighter mage killed by a pack of velociraptor ghouls in another friend's run. That party didn't do so well.

I'm hoping velociraptor zombies are slower...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Complete Scoundrel and Complete Mage have some cool alchemy stuff in them.




For Zombie Plans?


----------



## jonathan swift

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo and its afternoon here on the East Coast




Yeah, but this east coaster just woke up, so it's morning for me. I hate changing work schedules. Some days I have to stay out late for work and some days I have to get up super early. It's murder on a consistent sleep pattern.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> For Zombie Plans?



Alchemical Fire is the bane of zombies.


----------



## jonathan swift

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, Zombie Velociraptors are ok with you?





Sure, a bunch of feathered, turkey-sized zombies sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is the plan? We might be able to adapt it for our own needs one day.



It involves getting to the car, picking up my grandparents (they're on the way), and getting on base. Perhaps there would be a stop to Dicks Sporting Goods or Wal Mart in there to see if they have any guns left. Dshai's work is a secure building with no windows (as are many of the buildings on base) we could hole up in one of those. The plan was better when we had a neighbor with guns. That is no longer the case. Our SUV could handle a bit of off-roading if we need to avoid wrecked streets.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, parallel invention. A friend of mine had his elven fighter mage killed by a pack of velociraptor ghouls in another friend's run. That party didn't do so well.
> 
> I'm hoping velociraptor zombies are slower...





Corpse Creature template from BoVD is a fun resource for zombie plagues.  Nothing like a zombie mage to throw the group off their game....


----------



## Aeson

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Yeah, but this east coaster just woke up, so it's morning for me. I hate changing work schedules. Some days I have to stay out late for work and some days I have to get up super early. It's murder on a consistent sleep pattern.



Try having a regular day time job and a social life that consists of chatting with folks with a 3 hour time difference. I was up until almost 2am this morning and had to get up at 7am.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> For Zombie Plans?



It was just an observation. Dshai has me helping make magic items and I was reading the complete series for ideas. Aurora has a lot of ranks in alchemy so the alchemy items caught my interest.  If we live through the fight we are in, this red dragon has a "council" of magic items. Dshai has a great idea for a staff.


----------



## jonathan swift

Aeson said:
			
		

> Try having a regular day time job and a social life that consists of chatting with folks with a 3 hour time difference. I was up until almost 2am this morning and had to get up at 7am.





True, that is never fun either.


----------



## megamania

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Yeah, but this east coaster just woke up, so it's morning for me. I hate changing work schedules. Some days I have to stay out late for work and some days I have to get up super early. It's murder on a consistent sleep pattern.





Today is my ONE morning off so I slept in til 12:10.  I was susposed to mow the lawn and get tomorrow's garbage ready.  sigh...... go to work in two hours....


----------



## megamania

ever get the sense folks are avoiding you?


----------



## jonathan swift

megamania said:
			
		

> ever get the sense folks are avoiding you?





Pretty much always.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ever get the sense folks are avoiding you?



Oh stop. Aeson runs a store, so if a customer comes in he has to help them. I have a 2 yr old so at any moment I may need to get up and avert a crisis, and warlock is at work, someone may stop by his desk and he has to stop playing hooky.


----------



## Aurora

Kylee does not want to potty train....at all. My best friends little girl is 5 months younger and she has been potty training for over a month now. :\ I have been doing all this research on potty training and we're gonna buy a doll. LOL Toys R Us is out of them right now, but it is one that you have drink water and then it pees when you put it on its potty. (To show your toddler how it works) then you are supposed to get all excited and have a mini party for the baby LOL I'll try anything at this point. I know youa ll wanted to hear about my daughter's potty training woes.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Today is my ONE morning off so I slept in til 12:10.  I was susposed to mow the lawn and get tomorrow's garbage ready.  sigh...... go to work in two hours....



Dshai had been putting off mowing at our other house because he hates yardwork. We went this weekend and in some places the grass was 4 foot tall in the backyard  :\ Luckily he had been mowing the front yard so we didnt look like horribly terrible neighbors. Our land at that house is over a half of an acre so it is a lot to mow.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> ever get the sense folks are avoiding you?




Sorry man, a friend of mine sent a video link of her leading her bellydance students at a performance.

It was distracting...


----------



## Aurora

I am bored.

ENTERTAIN ME!


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Corpse Creature template from BoVD is a fun resource for zombie plagues.  Nothing like a zombie mage to throw the group off their game....




Zombie Psion...Mind Thrusts from "unintelligent" undead with nary a visible sign...Bwahahahahahahah


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am bored.
> 
> ENTERTAIN ME!




*dons hat*
*grabs cane*

cue: Music!

_"Hello my honey, hello my dahlin', hello my rag time gal!"_


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> ever get the sense folks are avoiding you?





			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh stop. Aeson runs a store, so if a customer comes in he has to help them. I have a 2 yr old so at any moment I may need to get up and avert a crisis, and warlock is at work, someone may stop by his desk and he has to stop playing hooky *so he may need to watch bellydancing videos*.



Fixed it.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *dons hat*
> *grabs cane*
> 
> cue: Music!
> 
> _"Hello my honey, hello my dahlin', hello my rag time gal!"_



 I love Michigan J Frog


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was just an observation. Dshai has me helping make magic items and I was reading the complete series for ideas. Aurora has a lot of ranks in alchemy so the alchemy items caught my interest.  If we live through the fight we are in, this red dragon has a "council" of magic items. Dshai has a great idea for a staff.




Mmm, alchemy, can't dispel me, Nyah Nyah!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I love Michigan J Frog




Yeah, I like that picture of him.  I think it be time for a new avatar.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *dons hat*
> *grabs cane*
> 
> cue: Music!
> 
> _"Hello my honey, hello my dahlin', hello my rag time gal!"_




A friend of mine who plays WoW just informed me that Merlock's dance like Michigan J Frog. I was disturbed.


----------



## jonathan swift

The animated Scooby-Doo movies are all so fun.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I like that picture of him.  I think it be time for a new avatar.



My avatar over on CM is the "Frogger" frog  The old school one.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fixed it.




The joys of having your own office...and a small company of equally, but differently, weird people...


----------



## Aurora

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> The animated Scooby-Doo movies are all so fun.



Is that just an observation? Kylee and I watched one this morning on Cartoon Network  I love Scooby Doo; I have quite a scooby doo toy collection  But I hate Scrappy......


----------



## The_Warlock

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> The animated Scooby-Doo movies are all so fun.




Now that's a non-sequiter. If only Galeros were here to make up words...you could have a battle royale. chuckle


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh stop. Aeson runs a store, so if a customer comes in he has to help them. I have a 2 yr old so at any moment I may need to get up and avert a crisis, and warlock is at work, someone may stop by his desk and he has to stop playing hooky.



that's right. Today has been a busy day. I just wish they would spend more money. I might need to start over charging.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ever get the sense folks are avoiding you?



Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The joys of having your own office...and a small company of equally, but differently, weird people...



Wierd people are good.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry man, a friend of mine sent a video link of her leading her bellydance students at a performance.
> 
> It was distracting...





Understandable.


Beyond that.... I think the next time I see the doc I need to let him know my mood swings are becoming more consistant and dramatic.   Not good.   I'm alienating everyone at this point then since I don't see it get angry when someone calls me on it.


I miss my sanity.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes I do.




It's just the ninjas...they avoid everybody. They've be standing next to you for, like, 4 hours...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee does not want to potty train....at all. My best friends little girl is 5 months younger and she has been potty training for over a month now. :\ I have been doing all this research on potty training and we're gonna buy a doll. LOL Toys R Us is out of them right now, but it is one that you have drink water and then it pees when you put it on its potty. (To show your toddler how it works) then you are supposed to get all excited and have a mini party for the baby LOL I'll try anything at this point. I know youa ll wanted to hear about my daughter's potty training woes.....



It's better than hearing about other stuff. My sister has two 3 year olds that she is potty training. A boy and a girl. They have their moments but they are doing it. I don't know what they are doing to teach them but I can ask. I know there is a small seat that goes over the larger seat on the toilet. Have you tried using a normal toilet? She might think the potty training one is just a chair.


----------



## jonathan swift

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that just an observation? Kylee and I watched one this morning on Cartoon Network  I love Scooby Doo; I have quite a scooby doo toy collection  But I hate Scrappy......





My room mate and I were watching the pirates one on TV just a little bit ago. So it was still fresh in my mind.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> My avatar over on CM is the "Frogger" frog  The old school one.




That is pretty old school.

Whenever I can get away with it, I like to use this as my user icon/avatar thingy.

edit: click for animation


----------



## Aurora

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> My room mate and I were watching the pirates one on TV just a little bit ago. So it was still fresh in my mind.



We were watching it too  Before that was the vampire one.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wierd people are good.




Good benefits & good people. It's why I work here despite the pay to workload ratio. Of course, I luck out and occasionally get ahead on stuff, even the IT stuff, and I can do stuff like today...

Post, design car wars vehicles with excel, and watch bellydance videos...it's nice getting paid to do that every once in a rare while...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My avatar over on CM is the "Frogger" frog  The old school one.



Gee. I wonder why you chose that.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai had been putting off mowing at our other house because he hates yardwork. We went this weekend and in some places the grass was 4 foot tall in the backyard  :\ Luckily he had been mowing the front yard so we didnt look like horribly terrible neighbors. Our land at that house is over a half of an acre so it is a lot to mow.





heh... he would really hate my land then.  2 acres with 3/4 of an acre being 45 degree angles with trees and rocks mixed in.  It looks sharp after mowing and taking the weed whacker to it however.


I wish the river would warm up and stop flooding however.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That is pretty old school.
> 
> Whenever I can get away with it, I like to use this as my user icon/avatar thingy.
> 
> edit: click for animation



Sweet


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Understandable.
> 
> 
> Beyond that.... I think the next time I see the doc I need to let him know my mood swings are becoming more consistant and dramatic.   Not good.   I'm alienating everyone at this point then since I don't see it get angry when someone calls me on it.
> 
> 
> I miss my sanity.......



I think talking to him is a really good idea. You haven't alienated us yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Understandable.
> 
> 
> Beyond that.... I think the next time I see the doc I need to let him know my mood swings are becoming more consistant and dramatic.   Not good.   I'm alienating everyone at this point then since I don't see it get angry when someone calls me on it.
> 
> 
> I miss my sanity.......




It's really unfortunate when it's not because you are cracked, but because mother nature likes playing with chemicals in your braincase. I have a couple friends who just need the chemical adjustment, but they'll always need it. And that stinks, they can't every be free of a pill.

Good luck, and if your MD doesn't get it right...jimmy kick him to point out how dramatic the mood swing is. 

I'm off to acquire snackage...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> She might think the potty training one is just a chair.



She does. When we are in the bathroom she'll come in and sit down and hang out. LOL We make her get off and tell her it is only for pottying. She tries to store toys in it  :\  This doll comes with it's own potty though that looks like hers but smaller and you have the baby drink water and when you set her on the potty there is a magnet in the potty that releases a mechanism in the doll and lets her "pee" the water out. Supposedly, then you are supposed to get your little one to try on their potty. We are probably gonna buy one of the seats that go on the reg toilet as well.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gee. I wonder why you chose that.



Because I am the Frogger master biatches.


----------



## megamania

used to be on Lexapro then I went to Celxia.  These drugs "level" out the rollercoaster as the doc put it.  By taking it for a for months it remains in your system for a few months to a year afterwards.

The last two visits he was asking how I was doing in this regard and I said fine.  Guess I won't be saying that this time....  Its been two years since I've taken either


time for a nap before work..........


cya


----------



## Aurora

I still need to find my Frogger game for my atari  It's funny that I picked up the game at a thrift store years ago in hope that someday I would find an Atari to play it on. LOL And now that I have one, I can't find the game!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think talking to him is a really good idea. You haven't alienated us yet.





Sorry... I thought I had hit a nerve with you a few days / week ago.   Its why I have stayed away until I felt "leveled" out.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> used to be on Lexapro then I went to Celxia.  These drugs "level" out the rollercoaster as the doc put it.  By taking it for a for months it remains in your system for a few months to a year afterwards.
> 
> The last two visits he was asking how I was doing in this regard and I said fine.  Guess I won't be saying that this time....  Its been two years since I've taken either
> 
> 
> time for a nap before work..........
> 
> 
> cya



Stress can make the mood swings a lot worse. I know my friend that is bi-polar goes back on his meds whenever he starts hitting up against a lot of stress. 

Cya later Mega.


----------



## megamania

nap time.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Because I am the Frogger master biatches.



You're welcome.


----------



## jonathan swift

Aurora said:
			
		

> We were watching it too  Before that was the vampire one.





Man, I missed the vampire one. Sad day.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're welcome.



What's the sad face for?


----------



## Aurora

Gotta run hive.....got company coming over.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She does. When we are in the bathroom she'll come in and sit down and hang out. LOL We make her get off and tell her it is only for pottying. She tries to store toys in it  :\  This doll comes with it's own potty though that looks like hers but smaller and you have the baby drink water and when you set her on the potty there is a magnet in the potty that releases a mechanism in the doll and lets her "pee" the water out. Supposedly, then you are supposed to get your little one to try on their potty. We are probably gonna buy one of the seats that go on the reg toilet as well.



She'll do it when she's ready. Some encouragement is important but don't put too much pressure on her. Expect her to revert back to the diaper when the new baby comes.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What's the sad face for?



I was fishing for a thank you. I didn't get it.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> used to be on Lexapro then I went to Celxia.  These drugs "level" out the rollercoaster as the doc put it.  By taking it for a for months it remains in your system for a few months to a year afterwards.
> 
> The last two visits he was asking how I was doing in this regard and I said fine.  Guess I won't be saying that this time....  Its been two years since I've taken either
> 
> time for a nap before work..........
> 
> cya




Hopefully they can find better way. Take care!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I still need to find my Frogger game for my atari  It's funny that I picked up the game at a thrift store years ago in hope that someday I would find an Atari to play it on. LOL And now that I have one, I can't find the game!




It's always the way...


----------



## Aurora

What? I leave and everyone clams up?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> What? I leave and everyone clams up?



It was lunchtime.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It was lunchtime.



Lunch is a good reason. I am finishing up my turkey, muenster and bacon sandwhich right now


----------



## megamania

yup

there are 2-3 of people here that when they are here everyone wants to be here.  If those two to three leave... everyone leaves.   You lass....are one of those 2-3 people.   Enjoy the popularity.


I gotta go to work now.  nap time is over.


and Aeson is right.  When kiddo #2 arrives, expect some reverting.  Potty being one.  Cathy went back to sucking her thumb when Timmy was born.   That one wasn't so bad.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> there are 2-3 of people here that when they are here everyone wants to be here.




I dispute this statement.  I don't *want* to be here.  I just can't seem to help myself.

The HA in Hafrogman?  Hive Anonymous.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dispute this statement.  I don't *want* to be here.  I just can't seem to help myself.
> 
> The HA in Hafrogman?  Hive Anonymous.



Then, get thee away!


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then, get thee away!



Ok, not really. You are entertaining.


----------



## Aurora

*Sighs* 

No one wants to play with me, I am gonna go get ready to go to the dentist with Kylee and dshai.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What? I leave and everyone clams up?



that's the way it works. The chick leaves and so does everyone else.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Sighs*
> 
> No one wants to play with me, I am gonna go get ready to go to the dentist with Kylee and dshai.



*cough* *cough*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> What? I leave and everyone clams up?




I kept looking, but nobody was saying anything...and I was finishing up a station wagon with a flame thrower and an anti-tank gun...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Lunch is a good reason. I am finishing up my turkey, muenster and bacon sandwhich right now




I had Chicken, bacon, and pepperjack....


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, not really. You are entertaining.





			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> *Sighs*
> 
> No one wants to play with me, I am gonna go get ready to go to the dentist with Kylee and dshai.



Sorry, missed the first part.  But rest assured, I'm not actually entertaining.  You're just VERY bored.


_hafrogman - entertaining the easily amused since 1982_


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> that's the way it works. The chick leaves and so does everyone else.




Bah, I'll talk with any of you...people just need to say something so I know you are alive...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ...people just need to say something so I know you are alive...



BRAAAAAAINS.


*drool*


Yup, totally alive over here.


----------



## Dog Moon

I had McDonald's for lunch.  In the mood for hamburgers, I guess.

Back to work...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah, I'll talk with any of you...people just need to say something so I know you are alive...



One gun and one bullet. I'll take care of the alive part.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> people just need to say something so I know you are alive...




I'm alive, just doing that horrid thing called WORK.  And I got so much of it too.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> BRAAAAAAINS.
> 
> *drool*
> 
> Yup, totally alive over here.




Would you like that with a little paprika?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> One gun and one bullet. I'll take care of the alive part.




Wait? So you want us to strand you on a Carribean Island after a cruise with pirates?

Or is the bullet for your customers...?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Would you like that with a little paprika?




PAAAAAAPRIKA.

*drool*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> PAAAAAAPRIKA.
> 
> *drool*




Even the restless dead need good seasoning!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wait? So you want us to strand you on a Carribean Island after a cruise with pirates?
> 
> Or is the bullet for your customers...?



The bullet is for whoever I want to shoot with it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The bullet is for whoever I want to shoot with it.




Ah, but what if we strand you on the island with Keira Knightley?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, but what if we strand you on the island with Keira Knightley?



Then we will need RUM!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, but what if we strand you on the island with Keira Knightley?



Then it might be for her because it would be the only way I'd get any.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then it might be for her because it would be the only way I'd get any.




Oh COME ON! Stop underrating yourself.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh COME ON! Stop underrating yourself.



I'm in a negative frame of mind. I need something positive to happen. Things are falling apart around me and I'm running out of super glue.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm in a negative frame of mind. I need something positive to happen. Things are falling apart around me and I'm running out of super glue.




That, I'm sorry to hear. But you still shouldn't kick yourself in the pants with negativity because of it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I'm outta here...take care all...


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The scary thing is that even with this many posts by the Hivers, Crothian STILL has like 3x the number of posts as the posts in this entire thread.
> 
> Daaaang!




I have often wondered about that too.   

Hiya hivers! 

Playing catch-up here.

Hmm ... catsup? ketchup?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> uhhhhh.... what have I walked in onto.....?




  

ROFL!!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I'm outta here...take care all...





Drat ... missed him by 18.4 seconds.  :\


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wait? So you want us to strand you on a Carribean Island after a cruise with pirates?
> 
> Or is the bullet for your customers...?



Only if there is rum.


----------



## Aurora

Just got back from the dentist office. Dshai had an appt today, but we like to take Kylee along so she can get accustomed to being there and to our dentist. Last time she let him count her teeth and look at them. This time, not so much.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Excellent book.  Jansan's History of Art is a great book also.  No idea how much it costs now.  It was 80 dollars in 1988....... 4-5 inches thick though.




Yes ... Gardner's book IS a bit of a honker, isn't it?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> It had everything to do with life so it makes sence it would alter architecture.  Tall ceilings to make things look bigger and more "in reach with gawd" and so on.   Even colors used were influenced by beliefs.
> 
> In some ways today is no different only today's gawds are rock and sports stars.  Takes the mysticism out of it.
> 
> Wish I was here for this one....   ah... my wonderous work load.....




Mega ... you amaze me sometimes. YOu and I seem to agree about more things than I had first suspected. 

I will not go there at present in deference to the thread rules, though - but huzzah for you, sir.


----------



## Aurora

About to take off though for dinner. Not sure what I want. Plus, I am not all that hungry since I ate my sandwich late.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just got back from the dentist office. Dshai had an appt today, but we like to take Kylee along so she can get accustomed to being there and to our dentist. Last time she let him count her teeth and look at them. This time, not so much.



So she didn't enjoy the trip? That had to be rough.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just got back from the dentist office. Dshai had an appt today, but we like to take Kylee along so she can get accustomed to being there and to our dentist. Last time she let him count her teeth and look at them. This time, not so much.




Hey there ma'am. 

Dentists .... [shivers] ....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> So she didn't enjoy the trip? That had to be rough.




AFternoon Aeson.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *dons hat*
> *grabs cane*
> 
> cue: Music!
> 
> _"Hello my honey, hello my dahlin', hello my rag time gal!"_




Nice new avatar froggie!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The joys of having your own office...and a small company of equally, but differently, weird people...




QFT!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> So she didn't enjoy the trip? That had to be rough.



No, she was fine. She played with toys and walked around the office. We didn't try to put her on his lap until the end. She liked riding in the chair, but she didn't want to open her mouth. They didn't want to push her.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's just the ninjas...they avoid everybody. They've be standing next to you for, like, 4 hours...




Not the fungal ones. They hide in the earth and move about it like a fish swims through water....

And just as silently.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dispute this statement.  I don't *want* to be here.  I just can't seem to help myself.
> 
> The HA in Hafrogman?  Hive Anonymous.




DRAT!

Now I got the 60's "I can't help myself" song going through my head!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> PAAAAAAPRIKA.
> 
> *drool*




Drooling over paprika?  :\ 

hmmm ... ok


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, she was fine. She played with toys and walked around the office. We didn't try to put her on his lap until the end. She liked riding in the chair, but she didn't want to open her mouth. They didn't want to push her.



It's still good that she gets a chance to be comfortable with the place and dentist. It's not easy when they have to go for real.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> About to take off though for dinner. Not sure what I want. Plus, I am not all that hungry since I ate my sandwich late.




Well ... at least I get to say hi Aurora. GOod enough for today if you have to run.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ...   

And there was silence upon the face of the deep....  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice new avatar froggie!



Thank you kindly.


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drooling over paprika?  :\
> 
> hmmm ... ok



Dude, not just paprika.  Brains enfused with paprika, because honestly, brains by themselves. . . a little bland.


----------



## Mycanid

Howdy sir!  Third level too! huzzah for you. Aurora, you and myself and others who are 3rd level ... hmm ... Aeson I think ... should go off on an adventure somewhere.

I'm an elven druid 2/bard 1 ... which means bows and buff-up spells and songs. (Although the animal companion is helpful too   )

I think Aurora claimed to be a cleric....

Aeson I have no idea about, honestly.  :\ 

Yerself?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, not just paprika.  Brains enfused with paprika, because honestly, brains by themselves. . . a little bland.




Hmm ... maybe a wizard with a necromancer focus?  

Wait a minute ... you dance too. Umm ... err ... [lost] ....


----------



## Mycanid

We probably have two good fighter types in Warlock and Goldmoon.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... maybe a wizard with a necromancer focus?
> 
> Wait a minute ... you dance too. Umm ... err ... [lost] ....




Well I'm not starting the dance lessons until the fall.  Salsa!  Spicy!

So, yeah.  Spices seem to be the linking factor here.  Sounds like a PrC to me!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Howdy sir!  Third level too! huzzah for you. Aurora, you and myself and others who are 3rd level ... hmm ... Aeson I think ... should go off on an adventure somewhere.
> 
> I'm an elven druid 2/bard 1 ... which means bows and buff-up spells and songs. (Although the animal companion is helpful too   )
> 
> I think Aurora claimed to be a cleric....
> 
> Aeson I have no idea about, honestly.  :\
> 
> Yerself?



I get in trouble if I try to go on adventure with Aurora. I'll pass.

I've taken levels in creepy stalker and white knight. You can choose which gets which level.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> We probably have two good fighter types in Warlock and Goldmoon.



Warlocks are not good fighters.


----------



## Mycanid

Ooo ... dance lessons eh? Nice. 

ALthough to be honest, I have never really seen the attraction to dancing, even in "higher" art forms, like ballet and such. I KNOW it is a valid form of art and such. I guess I just have no feel for it.  :\  Hmm.

'Sides ... how would an eight foot fungus with no legs dance anyway?!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlocks are not good fighters.




Hmm ... you are right, of course.

A fighter/warlock maybe?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I get in trouble if I try to go on adventure with Aurora. I'll pass.
> 
> I've taken levels in creepy stalker and white knight. You can choose which gets which level.




[giggles to himself]   

I shall not touch it with my unhallowed hand, or the country is done for.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... you don't want to search the forgotten crypts of the great whooziwhatsit?

Drat.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Although to be honest, I have never really seen the attraction to dancing, even in "higher" art forms, like ballet and such. I KNOW it is a valid form of art and such.




You've never seen the attraction . . . ?!?!  It's for picking up the ladies, man!     er. . . shroom!  Whatever.

Lots of single ladies in dance classes, oh yeah.  And the ladies love a frog who can dance.  Meh, or at least I'm hoping.      One of my friends wants to take the classes, but her husband isn't up for it.  So I'll be going along in his stead.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You've never seen the attraction . . . ?!?!  It's for picking up the ladies, man!     er. . . shroom!  Whatever.
> 
> Lots of single ladies in dance classes, oh yeah.  And the ladies love a frog who can dance.  Meh, or at least I'm hoping.      One of my friends wants to take the classes, but her husband isn't up for it.  So I'll be going along in his stead.




You have to do all those gyrations and such for THAT?!    No thank you.

BUT ... all the power to you sir!


----------



## Aeson

later folks. time to wade through the traffic and go home.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You have to do all those gyrations and such for THAT?!    No thank you.




No, no.  All the dancing is a means to get to all those gyrations and such.    

It's also decent exercise, keeps me moving etc.  And stops me from having absolutely NO life, which I'm coming pretty close to these days.

Wake. Eat. Work. Eat. Work. Eat. Sleep. Repeat.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> later folks. time to wade through the traffic and go home.




Adios sir. 

I'll c'yall later!


----------



## Mycanid

No life, eh?

Excorcize - YES. That I can see.   

But it is true that ladies LOVE dance.

To be honest I have never really understood why ... like you said, most men seem to be enjoy it because they see it as a place where the ladies go en masse.

Maybe it's something in the female gender template or something. Hmm....

Then again, maybe my utter lack of being able to understand is bound up with my fungal template.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Excorcize - YES. That I can see.




Yes, I drive thee OUT demons of bad spelling.


As to why women love dance, I could not say.  You'd have to ask one of the Hive-queens.


----------



## Mycanid

I have my own opinions, but ... not being a female and all that.

Perhaps one of the ladies (if they love dance, of course) will articulate why they think this is so amongst their kind in contrast to the other side of things.   

Hmm ... how DO you spell exercise? AH HA! The spell check changed it for me.

It is: EXERCISE I suppose.

 

So frogman ... mind if I ask you a few questions? (Fear me not ... I do this to all the hivers when it seems I am alone with them in the hive.)


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So frogman ... mind if I ask you a few questions? (Fear me not ... I do this to all the hivers when it seems I am alone with them in the hive.)




Ask away, my fungoid friend.  My answers are as follows:

Purple.
Scotland.
White Chocolate Pretzels.
No.
Maybe.
42.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ask away, my fungoid friend.  My answers are as follows:
> 
> Purple.
> Scotland.
> White Chocolate Pretzels.
> No.
> Maybe.
> 42.




Favorite color? Yes ... mine too. I like the dark, satin-like purple depressed 19th century poets' curtains would be colored in their drawing rooms (closed curtains, of course).

Favorite place to visit? Yes ... mine too. I think Scotland is the most beautiful place I have ever been.

Favorite snack? Hmm ... not mine. I actually prefer fruit like grapes, cherries, plums, etc.

Are you 9'10" tall? No ... me neither. In fungal form the top of my cap is almost exactly 8' , but in mammalian bipedal form it is only 5'7".

Do you like to go polar bear swimming? No ... me neither. Although I did this when I was 13 for a single winter season. Never again. I am not much of a water element individual anyway.

How many times have you seen The Good, the Bad and the Ugly? WOW!    I have only seen it 4 times. Love that movie.


----------



## Mycanid

Well my dear hivers ... gotta run. Security checks on the comps routine and such. I'll see ya'll later!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Favorite color?
> Favorite place to visit?
> Favorite snack?
> Are you 9'10" tall?
> Do you like to go polar bear swimming?
> How many times have you seen The Good, the Bad and the Ugly?




Close, but not quite.  Should have been

*Favorite color?*  Purple
*Where were you born?*  Scotland
*Favorite snack?*  White Chocolate Pretzels
*Are you 6'1" tall?*  No (only 6'0", but it's surprising the number of 5'11" people who try and convince me otherwise.)
*Aardvark wrestling?*  Maybe.
*What do you get when you multiply six by nine?*  42



Feel free to ask some more questions.  Added difficulty:  No answers until afterwards, this time!


----------



## hafrogman

Curses.  He left.

*looks around at the empty hive*

. . .

Alone again.  Naturally.

. . .

Screw this.  Back to work.   :\


----------



## Dog Moon

*walks in, looks around*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Close, but not quite.  Should have been
> 
> *Favorite color?*  Purple
> *Where were you born?*  Scotland
> *Favorite snack?*  White Chocolate Pretzels
> *Are you 6'1" tall?*  No (only 6'0", but it's surprising the number of 5'11" people who try and convince me otherwise.)
> *Aardvark wrestling?*  Maybe.
> *What do you get when you multiply six by nine?*  42
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask some more questions.  Added difficulty:  No answers until afterwards, this time!



So you have an accent? Dammit. There go the women.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you have an accent? Dammit. There go the women.




I was 18 months old when we moved.

I've been told you can hear it when I say "anything" or "room", but otherwise no accent.  You're safe.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you have an accent?



Umm...everyone has an accent. Everyone.


----------



## Aurora

<--- likes accents

Especially the more refined English accents, Irish and Scottish.

*purrs just thinking about it*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> <--- likes accents
> 
> Especially the more refined English accents, Irish and Scottish.
> 
> *purrs just thinking about it*



Exhibit A


----------



## Aurora

Hey Jonesy. You are really on the tip of Finland! Is Helsinki the capital? Dshai and I were discussing the countries he went to visit when he lived in Holland and how he has never been to Norway, Sweden or Finland and when we go we'll have to see them. I didn't make it there when I went either. The farthest north I got was Dusseldorf. I have both Danish and Swedish blood, so I know next time we go I would like to go to both of those places at least. Well, those plus Ireland and Scotland


----------



## jonesy

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is Helsinki the capital?



Yeah, and usually the only Finnish town anyone's ever heard of.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:
			
		

> Yeah, and usually the only Finnish town anyone's ever heard of.




What's Finland?


----------



## jonesy

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What's Finland?



It's a place on Europa, Jupiters icy moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

jonesy said:
			
		

> It's a place on Europa, Jupiters icy moon.




Burrrr, sounds chilly.


----------



## Aurora

I am doing a craigslist entry for the house we have for rent and it is taking *forever* to upload the pics


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am doing a craigslist entry for the house we have for rent and it is taking *forever* to upload the pics



I thought you were going military only. Are you still doing that?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought you were going military only. Are you still doing that?



No. Actually doing so is considered discriminatory *rolls eyes* I don't think the gov't should be able to tell me who I can rent my house to. Anyways, at this point we need it rented so I am gonna start advertising in other places other than the military site.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No. Actually doing so is considered discriminatory *rolls eyes* I don't think the gov't should be able to tell me who I can rent my house to. Anyways, at this point we need it rented so I am gonna start advertising in other places other than the military site.



I didn't think about that. I guess it can be seen that way. You can offer it to everyone then only select military if you wanted. I hope you find a renter soon.


----------



## Aeson

One of the XM stations on my directTV is playing Star Wars songs. Yippy.


----------



## Aurora

Night hive!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night hive!



Night. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Night. Sweet dreams.




Are made of this.


----------



## megamania

hello?


heeeellllloooooooo?

[echoes]


must be midnight.  I'm here and folks left.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> hello?
> 
> 
> heeeellllloooooooo?
> 
> [echoes]
> 
> 
> must be midnight.  I'm here and folks left.




heeeellllloooooooo

heeeellllloooooooo

heeeellllloooooooo


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> heeeellllloooooooo
> 
> heeeellllloooooooo
> 
> heeeellllloooooooo





now was that my echo echoing or another echo.....?


Any one there?

theeeeeerre  reeeeeer eeeeer    eeeeeer

[echoes]


----------



## megamania

How goes it Dog moon?

I am a bit tired so don't mind if I nod off some.  

Just here to get my daily dose of the Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it Dog moon?
> 
> I am a bit tired so don't mind if I nod off some.
> 
> Just here to get my daily dose of the Hive.




Yeah, I'm pretty tired to.  Was exhausted all day, but of course when I come home, I waken right up.


----------



## megamania

Life is catching up with me that is for certain.  The reason I need to go shortly is also my daughter has a field trip today.  She is going to Boston.   Gotta get up at 4am instead of 6:30 so little to no sleep this day.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Life is catching up with me that is for certain.  The reason I need to go shortly is also my daughter has a field trip today.  She is going to Boston.   Gotta get up at 4am instead of 6:30 so little to no sleep this day.....




Ouch.  You definitely need that device in Ny's thread for sleep.  So do I actually.


----------



## megamania

I'm gonna get some sleep.  Say hi to anyone that arrives in my absence.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get some sleep.  Say hi to anyone that arrives in my absence.




Assuming I'm still awake when that occurs, will do!


----------



## Dog Moon

Woah, just read 'never trust a dead end' as 'never trust a dead girl' in another thread.  Not even like a missed a single letter or anything; I just completely replaced the word 'end' with 'girl' in my mind.  Man, being exhausted and unable to sleep makes reading an interesting task.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah, just read 'never trust a dead end' as 'never trust a dead girl' in another thread.  Not even like a missed a single letter or anything; I just completely replaced the word 'end' with 'girl' in my mind.  Man, being exhausted and unable to sleep makes reading an interesting task.




Never dead end a trust girl.


----------



## Aeson

*Goldmoon?*

Where oh where are you tonight?
Why did you leave us here all alone?
We searched the world over and We thought We'd found a true hiver.
But you had to work PTHHP! you was gone.














Ok I know it doesn't work the same as the original.


----------



## jonesy

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why did you leave us here all alone?



How exactly does one person leave many people all alone?


----------



## Aeson

jonesy said:
			
		

> How exactly does one person leave many people all alone?



Don't analyze the song.


----------



## Aeson

I had to change some of the words. I didn't want it to be taken the wrong way. 

Where oh where are you tonight?
Why did you leave me here all alone?
I searched the world over and I thought I'd found true love.
But you met another and PTHHP! you was gone.


----------



## jonesy

Pathway-*-------
-----------*------
------------*-----
----Fields----*----
--------------*---
-----x-----x--*---
---x---x-x-x--x*--
-x--x-x-x--x---*-x
x---Forest--x--*x-
--x--x----x-x-*x--
---x--x-----x*-x--
--------x--x-*---x
------------*---x-
-----------*--x---
----------*-xQ--<Lair of the dragon
----------*--x--x-
----------*-------
----------T-------
Help Timmy escape the dragon.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> Pathway-*-------
> -----------*------
> ------------*-----
> ----Fields----*----
> --------------*---
> -----x-----x--*---
> ---x---x-x-x--x*--
> -x--x-x-x--x---*-x
> x---Forest--x--*x-
> --x--x----x-x-*x--
> ---x--x-----x*-x--
> --------x--x-*---x
> ------------*---x-
> -----------*--x---
> ----------*-xQ--<Lair of the dragon
> ----------*--x--x-
> ----------*-------
> ----------T-------
> Help Timmy escape the dragon.




Why? Dragons need to eat, too. And Timmy is obnoxious, so all's well that ends in the dragon's stomach.


----------



## The_Warlock

I hate allergies...damn natural world...

Well, fingers are crossed for positive effects of this Allegra stuff. Whheeeeeeeeeee.....meds...


----------



## Aeson

It's a quiet day today.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a quiet day today.




No kidding...

probably means someone is going to waltz in and be all wacky happy when we least expect it...


----------



## The_Warlock

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No kidding...
> 
> probably means someone is going to waltz in and be all wacky happy when we least expect it...




Or not. Apparently the Zombie Velociraptor Plague got them.

It was obviously the Paprika.


----------



## Aeson

I'm glad it's been slow. I haven't been able to chat much today. It's a busy day. It should settle down for awhile now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, hopefully busy means good income for the day.

Over here, I'm just doing searches for new online survey vendors. Not what one could call an exciting task. 

I'm kinda glad the doctor's appt to talk about allergy meds took half the day...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, hopefully busy means good income for the day.
> 
> Over here, I'm just doing searches for new online survey vendors. Not what one could call an exciting task.
> 
> I'm kinda glad the doctor's appt to talk about allergy meds took half the day...




not a whole lot of money. They're not spending much. I just had a customer go to The UPS Store because he thinks that UPS would be cheaper. 


Online survey vendor? What is it you do again?


Half the day appt? Yuck. I guess it kept you out of the office for awhile.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> not a whole lot of money. They're not spending much. I just had a customer go to The UPS Store because he thinks that UPS would be cheaper.
> 
> Online survey vendor? What is it you do again?
> 
> Half the day appt? Yuck. I guess it kept you out of the office for awhile.




UPS? The people who charge a premium for a box? 

Marketing research. But we don't have a server farm or anything like that, so we outsource certain parts of data collection (call centers for telephone surveys, web survey hosts/providers for online), then get the data and analyze it and pproduce a report for our end clients. 

Well, the appt was just late enough to not really make sense to go in to work first, then the MD was a little behind schedule, then I had to get the prescriptions...so work started at 11:45 rather than 9. And I've got plenty of sick time, so it was a matter of just crossing those hours off. Luckily, it's the calm before the storm here. June will likely cause most of us to start emitting steam from our ears due to the work flow...


----------



## Aeson

He didn't come back so I guess he decided it was cheaper. 

So you're one of those guys I hang up on?


I've rented out two mailboxes today. One to a woman calling herself Candi Summers. She's rented from me before. Google the name.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> He didn't come back so I guess he decided it was cheaper.
> 
> So you're one of those guys I hang up on?
> 
> 
> I've rented out two mailboxes today. One to a woman calling herself Candi Summers. She's rented from me before. Google the name.




Or he didn't want to admit it wasn't cheaper...

Nope, used to be in the call center, but I'm analysis staff now. Chuckle. And generally, my company works with hospitals, insurance companies, local public health depts, so we are generally call people about services they use, or are members of, and very rarely product placement. And we don't sell anything, it's only needs assessment, image and awareness, community or client satisfaction, etc. 

Hint, if you REALLY don't want to have your opinion heard, just stop them and say, "I work in marketing research", about half of the phone and online surveys can't survey marketers or researchers since it's a potential conflict of interest. 

But the Call Center grunts are hired and fired based on whether or not they keep you on the phone. Hanging up is black marks on them. Making yourself inelegible lets the you off the hook, and lets them keep their job. 

Oh my. That's...different.


----------



## Aeson

Did you look her up? I started a discussion in the CM chat room when I asked if it was wrong to trade services. 


I'll keep that in mind. I didn't think about them losing the job because of hang ups.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you look her up? I started a discussion in the CM chat room when I asked if it was wrong to trade services.
> 
> I'll keep that in mind. I didn't think about them losing the job because of hang ups.




Look up = Oh my.

Well, I get massage from a professional masseuse (and friend) for tech supporting her computer. But the services you're looking to trade might infringe on some local blue laws...chuckle.

Yeah, a lot of the larger call centers are near minimum wage with brutal quotas on the staff. If they don't meet them, there's always another recent college grad with rent due who'll take the hot seat.
Having been in a call center, refusal conversion is a must, and respondents hanging up is held against the interviewers even though they have no control over what we do on the other end with the phone. 

Now, automated mortgage refinancers and satellite TV vendors...don't just hang up on them, hang up hard. Possibly with a gym whistle first.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> <--- likes accents
> 
> Especially the more refined English accents, Irish and Scottish.
> 
> *purrs just thinking about it*




Hmm ... I like them too, but I don't think I have ever _purred_ about it.  :\

Besides, who ever heard of a fungus purring?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Jonesy. You are really on the tip of Finland! Is Helsinki the capital? Dshai and I were discussing the countries he went to visit when he lived in Holland and how he has never been to Norway, Sweden or Finland and when we go we'll have to see them. I didn't make it there when I went either. The farthest north I got was Dusseldorf. I have both Danish and Swedish blood, so I know next time we go I would like to go to both of those places at least. Well, those plus Ireland and Scotland




Finland is BEAUTIFUL. Very beautiful.

Of course, not as beautiful as Scotland, IMNSHO, but it is beautiful. Especially if you like lakes.


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Yeah, and usually the only Finnish town anyone's ever heard of.




What?!   

What about Kuopio and Joennsuu and Vahtaa and Vasaa?!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> No. Actually doing so is considered discriminatory *rolls eyes* I don't think the gov't should be able to tell me who I can rent my house to. Anyways, at this point we need it rented so I am gonna start advertising in other places other than the military site.




So! You actually ARE moving then?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a quiet day today.




Then let's make some noise!

Yooooowwwwwowowowowowoww!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I hate allergies...damn natural world...
> 
> Well, fingers are crossed for positive effects of this Allegra stuff. Whheeeeeeeeeee.....meds...




No! Warlock! You MUST smell the flowers! The beautiful mountain breezes! The lovely damp earth of ... uhh ... no?

 

Sorry.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No kidding...
> 
> probably means someone is going to waltz in and be all wacky happy when we least expect it...




TA DA!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No! Warlock! You MUST smell the flowers! The beautiful mountain breezes! The lovely damp earth of ... uhh ... no?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.




Heh. If I smell the flowers, there is only one outcome...a hurricane like sneeze, and no petal on the flowers. And the lovely damp earth can have potators grow in it. I'll be inside with my hypoallergenic synthetics.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Then let's make some noise!
> 
> Yooooowwwwwowowowowowoww!




Dangit Heckler ... you did it AGAIN!

I have "Come on here the noise" going through my head now...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> TA DA!!!




You and Heckler are late...Happy People are already being digested by the Zombie Velociraptors....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Heh. If I smell the flowers, there is only one outcome...a hurricane like sneeze, and no petal on the flowers. And the lovely damp earth can have potators grow in it. I'll be inside with my hypoallergenic synthetics.




As long as they are not those carnivorous petunias it's not so bad.

Mang ... I had one bite me just last night! I was cutting up strawberries this morning to make a crisp and ... YEOW! ... nobody told me strawberry juice stung!  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You and Heckler are late...Happy People are already being digested by the Zombie Velociraptors....




Dang ... maybe I can gather some remains for the garden compost....  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As long as they are not those carnivorous petunias it's not so bad.
> 
> Mang ... I had one bite me just last night! I was cutting up strawberries this morning to make a crisp and ... YEOW! ... nobody told me strawberry juice stung!  :\




Strawberry juice STINGS? (Important safety note.)

Alas, on that, it's time for me to shut down and head home. Ah road construction traffic, how do I love thee? Um. Not at all.

Anyway, see y'all later.


----------



## Mycanid

I've heard horror stories about Boston traffic a few months ago too....  

C'ya later warlock.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You and Heckler are late...Happy People are already being digested by the Zombie Velociraptors....




I'm not happy, just obnoxious.


----------



## Heckler

c-ya, Warlock.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... seems our exuberance chased everyone off Heckler.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dangit Heckler ... you did it AGAIN!
> 
> I have "Come on here the noise" going through my head now...




Excuse me, but I have never put that song in your head before.

I suggest listening to something else.  I happen to be listening to the Monkees right now.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... seems our exuberance chased everyone off Heckler.  :\




They'll be back.  They always come back.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Look up = Oh my.
> 
> Well, I get massage from a professional masseuse (and friend) for tech supporting her computer. But the services you're looking to trade might infringe on some local blue laws...chuckle.



Yeah for her chosen line of work she actually has to travel to CA.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I suggest listening to something else.  I happen to be listening to the Monkees right now.





An EXCELLENT idea Heckler. [Turns on Silly Wizards' "The Bombadier Beetle Webbs Wonderful"]


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> They'll be back.  They always come back.



Like a rash or herpes.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Like a rash or herpes.




For the record...not where I was going with that.


----------



## Mycanid

I was thinking more of a boomerang....

Say ... you folks ever played around with a boomerang? Those things are DANGEROUS.

I was playing with some friends of mine once, through it hard and high into the air and it came curving back real fast! All of us dived to the side (literally) except the big guy, who caught it full in the stomach - so much so it knocked him over! He was 280 lbs or so too, most of it muscle.


----------



## Mycanid

Man ... gotta love Phil Cunningham.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man ... gotta love Phil Cunningham.




Who's he?


----------



## Mycanid

He's the main accordionist for Silly Wizard of course, and the brother of the (recently reposed) master fiddle player Johnny Cunningham. The too were AMAZING together.   

Ah ha! Now we have Fionnaghula! Gotta love Scottish mouth music.

Abin na bawn na bawn,
abin na bawn na bawn,
abin na bawn na bawn,
bawna bye na fionnaghula!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> For the record...not where I was going with that.



I went there so you wouldn't have to.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I went there so you wouldn't have to.




That's why you da man.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha! Now we have Fionnaghula! Gotta love Scottish mouth music.
> 
> Abin na bawn na bawn,
> abin na bawn na bawn,
> abin na bawn na bawn,
> bawna bye na fionnaghula!




Hmmm...I've got a fairly diverse music collection, but I don't believe I have any Scottish.  I have a little Irish, though (Enya and Pogues).


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I've got a fairly diverse music collection, but I don't believe I have any Scottish.  I have a little Irish, though (Enya and Pogues).




Enya is more new agey, actually (although I love her stuff, don't get me wrong!) The Pogues are more contemporary stuff rather than traditional, if I remember rightly. STill dome good stuff, though. 

Scottish stuff? Hmm ... Alasdair Fraser and the Bothy Boys come to mind immediately.


----------



## Heckler

I think the Pogues are more 50/50 as far as contemp/traditional.

I know, I'll check.


----------



## Mycanid

Yeah ... 50/50 sounds right.

Curiously, some folks like Bonnie Rideout too, although I never thought she was anything special.  :\ 

The queen of vocals, IMO is Jean Redpath, but her singing is an acquired taste, I am told. You really like it or you really don't.

I can't believe I did not mention Silly Wizard.

The Battlefield Band is simply amazing.

Many people really like the Tannahil Weavers and Old Blind Dogs, too.


----------



## Heckler

I'd say its closer to 60/40 or 70/30, leaning toward modern.  Still, plenty of mandolins and such in there.


----------



## Heckler

I've heard the Chieftans before, and they're good.  I just haven't gotten any for myself.


----------



## Mycanid

Should put in a vote for Capercaillie and Cherish the Ladies, too.

If you like listening to the radio, look for a program called "The Thistle and Shamrock" on your local NPR station ... it has lotsa good stuff there!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I've heard the Chieftans before, and they're good.  I just haven't gotten any for myself.




To be technical the Chieftains are Irish ... not Scottish. Yeesh ... I literally have over 30 of their albums ... they are very prolific!


----------



## Heckler

My bad, I thought they were Scottish.  Shows how much I pay attention, sometimes.


----------



## Mycanid

If it's IRISH bands you are interested in. Well ... there is a different story!    There names are legion....

Chieftains
Altan
DeDanaan

I have heard some recommend The Dubliners....


----------



## Mycanid

By the way hivers ... a question.

When I get a community supporter account what should be the little words under my avatar?

Way back when I was thinking of "High priest of the Underdark" ... but what with everyone's reaction to my choice of living conditions I was thinking of something like "Friendly Fungal Luddite" or some such.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Heckler

I'm happy with my Pogues for the moment.  Though I might try and find that NPR show.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm happy with my Pogues for the moment.  Though I might try and find that NPR show.




Here is the Thistle website: http://www.npr.org/programs/thistle/

At the top of the page is a link for "Find Your Local Member Station".

I tried Cincinnati, OH and got two stations with strong signals:

89.7 FM and 91.7 FM

The latter does not seem to carry the show, but the former *89.7*, does.

In fact, on Sundays from 5 to 6pm.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way hivers ... a question.
> 
> When I get a community supporter account what should be the little words under my avatar?
> 
> Way back when I was thinking of "High priest of the Underdark" ... but what with everyone's reaction to my choice of living conditions I was thinking of something like "Friendly Fungal Luddite" or some such.
> 
> Any suggestions?




There's a fungus amungus.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> There's a fungus amungus.




  

Hmmm ... good one.


----------



## Mycanid

Well folks ... I should sign off for now.

I'll talk to you later on perhaps.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I tried Cincinnati, OH and got two stations with strong signals:
> 
> 89.7 FM and 91.7 FM
> 
> The latter does not seem to carry the show, but the former *89.7*, does.
> 
> In fact, on Sundays from 5 to 6pm.
> 
> Hope this helps!




Those are both college stations.  Northern Kentucky and Xavier, respectively.  I'm not usually doing anything at that time on Sundays, I'll try and listen in if I can remember.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well folks ... I should sign off for now.
> 
> I'll talk to you later on perhaps.




c-ya later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... good one.




I used to bug a friend about that because when we were watching the Pretender, it began by saying 'There are Pretenders among us' and I blurted that out.  So every single episode of the four seasons, when we say that, we'd both think of it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

so, how has the hive been?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> so, how has the hive been?



Missing it's Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Missing it's Fru.



Sorry about that, but it can't be helped. When one is away from their primary computer, this is what happens. Looks like I missed out on a lot, but at least I'm enjoying my ucson.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So! You actually ARE moving then?



Nope. This is our other house. The house we moved out of just before Thanksgiving. It will be approx 2 years before we can start putting in for transfers to Europe.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If it's IRISH bands you are interested in. Well ... there is a different story!    There names are legion....
> 
> Chieftains
> Altan
> DeDanaan
> 
> I have heard some recommend The Dubliners....



I like the Dubliners.


----------



## Aurora

All right hive. I was just popping in to catch up. Gotta run.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive. I was just popping in to catch up. Gotta run.



Bye.


----------



## Aeson

Someone needs to say something. 



SOMETHING


----------



## Aeson

Anyone have plans for the holiday weekend?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kind of like the stroll by tailing my cat gives me.




Or when they just looooove to brush your nose with the whiskers...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> Ah, we just had Slurpee's brand. Never seen a Slush Puppy.




We have Icee's here. Had a slurpee the last time I was in Florida and stopped at a 7-11.  Didn't notice any difference between that and the Icee.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hey, what can I say, I can be chaotic, but it's hard to keep being chaotic if your dead...




Dead and buried with your Darwin Award.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Someone needs to say something.
> 
> 
> 
> SOMETHING




Something


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Mid to Late 80's had AWESOME music that sticks in one's head.





And makes theme music for practically anything.

Damn Bette Midler and that effing Wind beneath my wings song!!! I hate that song!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Something



Something better


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And zztop did some of the most effective.
> 
> I woke up this morning with "Sharp Dressed Man" going through my head, for example.




A friend of mine did that one time for karaoke. As a Klingon. His version was "Sharp Dressed KLINGON".


----------



## jonesy

But the best of the 80's is this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdYO3XpY9fQ


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Endurance is the prereq for Diehard so it is a good choice.




Which Bruce Willis has lots of.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Something better





Mines better


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What?!
> 
> What about Kuopio and Joennsuu and Vahtaa and Vasaa?!



Well, you got Kuopio right but I don't know what those others are.

My country has a Joensuu and a Vantaa and a Vaasa.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Try having a regular day time job and a social life that consists of chatting with folks with a 3 hour time difference. I was up until almost 2am this morning and had to get up at 7am.




Or working. Then gaming 'till midnight and having to do the opening shift the next morning... Usually at 4:30 on Sat mornings or 5AM on Sundays (open a half hour later on Sunday)..... And then having your contacts bug you because they didn't soak in the solution for 4 hrs minimum....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee does not want to potty train....at all. My best friends little girl is 5 months younger and she has been potty training for over a month now. :\ I have been doing all this research on potty training and we're gonna buy a doll. LOL Toys R Us is out of them right now, but it is one that you have drink water and then it pees when you put it on its potty. (To show your toddler how it works) then you are supposed to get all excited and have a mini party for the baby LOL I'll try anything at this point. I know youa ll wanted to hear about my daughter's potty training woes.....




From what I've heard, one doesn't want to rush potty training. She'll do it at her own pace.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

jonathan swift said:
			
		

> The animated Scooby-Doo movies are all so fun.




Mom gets those, watches them and gives them to my sister's kids.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Understandable.
> 
> 
> Beyond that.... I think the next time I see the doc I need to let him know my mood swings are becoming more consistant and dramatic.   Not good.   I'm alienating everyone at this point then since I don't see it get angry when someone calls me on it.
> 
> 
> I miss my sanity.......




And hope he gives you some meds that'll help you. And therapy too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's just the ninjas...they avoid everybody. They've be standing next to you for, like, 4 hours...




Pirates always beat ninjas.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pirates always beat ninjas.



Why? I never got the love for pirates. They're cool but I think ninja are cooler.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why? I never got the love for pirates. They're cool but I think ninja are cooler.



Pirates ftw.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which Bruce Willis has lots of.



Yeah, Bruce Willis FTW!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or when they just looooove to brush your nose with the whiskers...



I never get that from my cat. Maybe if I had m desk cleared off should nap there while I computed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Howdy sir!  Third level too! huzzah for you. Aurora, you and myself and others who are 3rd level ... hmm ... Aeson I think ... should go off on an adventure somewhere.
> 
> I'm an elven druid 2/bard 1 ... which means bows and buff-up spells and songs. (Although the animal companion is helpful too   )
> 
> I think Aurora claimed to be a cleric....
> 
> Aeson I have no idea about, honestly.  :\
> 
> Yerself?




Me?

Probably cleric. 

*looks at sig*

Yup.

Definitely cleric


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me?
> 
> Probably cleric.
> 
> *looks at sig*
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Definitely cleric



Me? Multiclass Bard/Rogue.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone have plans for the holiday weekend?




Seeing Pirates. Playing pirate with my friends. Other than that,not much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Seeing Pirates. Playing pirate with my friends. Other than that,not much.



Which pirate will you be playing?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I never get that from my cat. Maybe if I had m desk cleared off should nap there while I computed.




My kittens are excelling at that when they get on the bed and romp around. Then get in my face with all those  whiskers. I don't allow the cats on the desk. Too much crap for them to knock off.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which pirate will you be playing?




Actually took the name from one of my characters.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why? I never got the love for pirates. They're cool but I think ninja are cooler.




We're not dextrous enough to play ninja?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bruce Willis FTW!




Although I was less than thrilled at Die Hard 3. Hope this one will make up for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Although I was less than thrilled at Die Hard 3. Hope this one will make up for it.



I'm looking forward to it, but don't have my hopes too high. My fave is the first, because I'm a Clarence Gilyard Jr. fan (Walker, Texas Ranger).


----------



## megamania

From the earliest stuff I've heard of this it has possibilities.  McClane's sense of get it done vs High Tech.



Allo' and happy B-Day Fru


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to it, but don't have my hopes too high. My fave is the first, because I'm a Clarence Gilyard Jr. fan (Walker, Texas Ranger).




The first two were solely action flicks. The third got a bit more political, IMO.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> From the earliest stuff I've heard of this it has possibilities.  McClane's sense of get it done vs High Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> Allo' and happy B-Day Fru




Hopefully the only thing different about it is that McClaine is now bald..


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And hope he gives you some meds that'll help you. And therapy too.





maybe electric shock    


Or for the price of one co-pay a weeklong vacation to somewhere quiet...with waves.....birds....bikinis...........    ahhhhhhhh   I like it.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hopefully the only thing different about it is that McClaine is now bald..





yeah, my friend whom saw the clip said it was obvious he has aged by the attitude is still all McClane.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone have plans for the holiday weekend?





I'm hoping that the local drive-in has both Shrek and Pirates playing.  Then a cookout, yardwork and of course- work at the store.

RELAX as much as I can otherwise.


----------



## megamania

Lack of food, sleep and pain tolerance to a tooth ache I have, I am signing off.   


cya'


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We're not dextrous enough to play ninja?



I think I only know one person that is dextrous enough to actually be one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Not any of us pirates, that's for sure. Even though some were able to take weapon finesse.

Our group dressed as pirates right before the XMas parade in Greensboro, NC.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think I just decided on my feat. Fashion Finesse (pirate).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I just decided on my feat. Fashion Finesse (pirate).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Even with all that pirate garb on, we froze at that parade. 

I'm off to bed. Catch ya'll later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

>



Thanks. I definetely thought it was appropriate.


----------



## jonesy

Would you wait for me my love, at the tower to the stars?
Shall you whisper in my ear: "The spell is done, have no fear"?
Please now hand to me my sword, the enchanted battle lord.
Thus the cleric follows us, into terror with no fuss.
Who will be the first to fall, the little halfling in a brawl?
Will the dwarf go berserk, at the sight of demon smirk?
Through the portal shimmering, towards the tall ugly thing.
Dozen arrows in the air, the elf moves before the scare.
Oh my love I see you fall, your wondrous form hits a wall.
Then darkness and a scream, the cleric taken by a scheme.
The creature closes, grabs my sword, the blade bends, and I am gored.
Sudden silence, something moves, then the clack of giant hooves.
Would you wait for me my love, at the tower to the stars?
I am coming, wait for me, then together, exit scene.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You mean GM? No picture, she hasn't posted one yet. I'm going on baseline descriptions she's given, and applying certain logics based on circumstantial evidence.
> 
> Aurora's offered certain insights, and these were used to affect the direction of the drawing.




Im sorry I havent been around lately, Ive had a LOT going on. Ill tell you all about when I get time. I trust Aurora's judgement on the picture. Go ahead and post it if you want to. I promise I will catch up with you all as soon as I can.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im sorry I havent been around lately, Ive had a LOT going on. Ill tell you all about when I get time. I trust Aurora's judgement on the picture. Go ahead and post it if you want to. I promise I will catch up with you all as soon as I can.




I sent you a email (via board) with the link. So, have a gander. I prefer knowing it's good with you first. Just being circumspect. 

And don't worry. Life comes first. Happens to all of us. Hopefully it's an interesting story though! Later!


----------



## Aeson

The roof of my store has a leak. I'm not sure if it's the AC or the roof itself. We haven't had rain in days. If it's a leaky roof then the landlord gets to fix it. If it's the AC it is my responsibility to get it fixed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The roof of my store has a leak. I'm not sure if it's the AC or the roof itself. We haven't had rain in days. If it's a leaky roof then the landlord gets to fix it. If it's the AC it is my responsibility to get it fixed.




Well, crud. That sucks. Hoping for leaky roof. Is there anything above you (apartments, offices, piping, etc) that might be an alternate problem to the AC that could be someone else's responsibility?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, crud. That sucks. Hoping for leaky roof. Is there anything above you (apartments, offices, piping, etc) that might be an alternate problem to the AC that could be someone else's responsibility?



I'm on the top level. There is nothing up there but roof.


----------



## jonesy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hoping for leaky roof.



There's a line I bet you never thought you'd have a use for.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> There's a line I bet you never thought you'd have a use for.




Oh, I constantly use lines never expected...luckily, they generally possess some comedic value.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm on the top level. There is nothing up there but roof.




Oh that sucks. Wait, the building wide AC would be YOUR responsibility? How is that fair?


----------



## Aeson

All the talk over at CM is about FOOD. I need to stop hanging out over there around meal times.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh that sucks. Wait, the building wide AC would be YOUR responsibility? How is that fair?



Each unit has it's own AC.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> All the talk over at CM is about FOOD. I need to stop hanging out over there around meal times.




Wow, a whole website of Enablers...that's dangerous...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Each unit has it's own AC.




And your AC is the only one on the roof? Well, double crud.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And your AC is the only one on the roof? Well, double crud.



It's above my store. The other units have one above theirs.


----------



## Aeson

I chickened out again. She came in again. I asked about the guy that was with her last time. He's kinda her boyfriend. What ever that means. I'm such a wuss.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's above my store. The other units have one above theirs.




Ahh, understood. Well, here's hoping it isn't a fix you need to pay out. AC sucks with regard to that. It's been the single biggest expense in every office we've ever been in.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I chickened out again. She came in again. I asked about the guy that was with her last time. He's kinda her boyfriend. What ever that means. I'm such a wuss.




What!? Come on! You even virtually shook on it with (was it Heckler?) about 150 posts ago that "Next Time"...

Eh, it's ok. It can be a huge barrier to overcome. Good luck, and here's hoping she's got at least one more visit in her.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What!? Come on! You even virtually shook on it with (was it Heckler?) about 150 posts ago that "Next Time"...
> 
> Eh, it's ok. It can be a huge barrier to overcome. Good luck, and here's hoping she's got at least one more visit in her.



She has friends going back to Iraq. That is often the reason she comes in, to send things to them. 

I think I could have done it this time. I just didn't want to do it in front of someone else. She had her cousin with her this time. 

I did make a comment that I thought she was just making up reasons to come see me. She laughed and smiled at it. 

Yes, I know I made a deal with Heckler. This isn't an easy thing for me to do. If Rel were here he would be riding my ass about backing down yet again.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> From what I've heard, one doesn't want to rush potty training. She'll do it at her own pace.



Everybody has an opinion with potty training. The problem is that no 2 kids are the same, and I know a couple that if you didn't "push" them they would still be in diapers at 6. Which is ridiculous. So, I pretty much ignore everyone's opinion on the matter. I am reading the techniques and am going to start implementing them. When one works, it works. I don't have a timeline.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> She has friends going back to Iraq. That is often the reason she comes in, to send things to them.
> 
> I think I could have done it this time. I just didn't want to do it in front of someone else. She had her cousin with her this time.
> 
> I did make a comment that I thought she was just making up reasons to come see me. She laughed and smiled at it.
> 
> Yes, I know I made a deal with Heckler. This isn't an easy thing for me to do. If Rel were here he would be riding my ass about backing down yet again.




Hey, good start, at least. Yeah, but who cares about other people. Ignore them, you aren't asking them about potential interest. 

Oooh, maybe I should PM him...Rel! REL? Back Down in the Hive Aisle!


----------



## The_Warlock

Hello Aurora!

How goes?

I, for one, have no opinion or info on potty training. It's been years since I've had too, and I don't think I have any brain cells left from that period to aid in memory, so no fear getting perspective from me.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes, I know I made a deal with Heckler. This isn't an easy thing for me to do. If Rel were here he would be riding my ass about backing down yet again.




So if I'm reading this correctly, you want me to go bring Rel in here?


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> So if I'm reading this correctly, you want me to go bring Rel in here?




DING! Point for Heckler...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everybody has an opinion with potty training. The problem is that no 2 kids are the same, and I know a couple that if you didn't "push" them they would still be in diapers at 6. Which is ridiculous. So, I pretty much ignore everyone's opinion on the matter. I am reading the techniques and am going to start implementing them. When one works, it works. I don't have a timeline.



That is the best way to handle it. Your way.


----------



## Aeson

No! I don't want you MFs bringing Rel in here. He knows when he's being talked about and will show up on his own accord.


----------



## The_Warlock

Woah, woah woah...we are just razzin you, man. Chill. It was a JOKE. 

Besides, I still think you can do it. But understand, if you give us updates, we are going to try and alternately encourage you or stare at you dumbfounded, and say "Why didn't you?" I'm sure there are several folks here who've expereinced that pressure, me included. But, I think you can do it...


----------



## Heckler

Aeson, in all seriousness, I razz you 'cause I care about you.  I've been in your situation before, I let her get away, and I don't want to see the same thing happen to you.  At least take a shot.  Carpe Diem and all that.

Now, consider yourself lucky that I have an appointment, or I'd stay here all afternoon and let you have it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aeson, in all seriousness, I razz you 'cause I care about you.  I've been in your situation before, I let her get away, and I don't want to see the same thing happen to you.  At least take a shot.  Carpe Diem and all that.
> 
> Now, consider yourself lucky that I have an appointment, or I'd stay here all afternoon and let you have it.




QFT. Same here. I lost two to indecision and lack of action on my part. And I'm STILL kicking myself to this day. Even getting a NO is better than wondering stewing in the what ifs. Trust me. And you might end up with at least a friend who's easy on the eyes.

And now, I too need to go to lunch...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Woah, woah woah...we are just razzin you, man. Chill. It was a JOKE.
> 
> Besides, I still think you can do it. But understand, if you give us updates, we are going to try and alternately encourage you or stare at you dumbfounded, and say "Why didn't you?" I'm sure there are several folks here who've expereinced that pressure, me included. But, I think you can do it...



I understand. Rel has shared his opinion on this enough. He has some good advice but it doesn't always work for everyone. 

I post the updates because I could use the encouragement. I guess if I get kicked in the head enough times I'll just do it. 

Here's the thing. This is the first time I'm doing anything like this. In the past it's always been fix ups or online hook ups. I never went through the normal high school rituals. I feel like I'm 14 and I'm trying to ask the girl in the desk next time to go to a movie. There is a lot of pressure on me. 

Add on top of it she has a "kinda boyfriend". When I asked about him her face lit up and she had a huge grin on her face. I'm not sure what to read there. She often has a grin on her face. I think I waited too long to talk to her and someone else came in and filled the spot.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> QFT. Same here. I lost two to indecision and lack of action on my part. And I'm STILL kicking myself to this day. Even getting a NO is better than wondering stewing in the what ifs. Trust me. And you might end up with at least a friend who's easy on the eyes.
> 
> And now, I too need to go to lunch...



I've had two of those myself. Laura and Crystal. Funny thing. Her name is Crystal and just like the other one is former Army. To me that seemed like a sign. All I need is to find out she is a fantasy freak and a gamer. That would make her an even better looking version.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aeson, in all seriousness, I razz you 'cause I care about you.  I've been in your situation before, I let her get away, and I don't want to see the same thing happen to you.  At least take a shot.  Carpe Diem and all that.
> 
> Now, consider yourself lucky that I have an appointment, or I'd stay here all afternoon and let you have it.



I understand. There is no hard feelings.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I understand. Rel has shared his opinion on this enough. He has some good advice but it doesn't always work for everyone.
> 
> I post the updates because I could use the encouragement. I guess if I get kicked in the head enough times I'll just do it.
> 
> Here's the thing. This is the first time I'm doing anything like this. In the past it's always been fix ups or online hook ups. I never went through the normal high school rituals. I feel like I'm 14 and I'm trying to ask the girl in the desk next time to go to a movie. There is a lot of pressure on me.
> 
> Add on top of it she has a "kinda boyfriend". When I asked about him her face lit up and she had a huge grin on her face. I'm not sure what to read there. She often has a grin on her face. I think I waited too long to talk to her and someone else came in and filled the spot.




Ah, understood. But kinda yes, means kinda no. So, prepare your best hipcheck! 

Because, if you don't, the hive will likely devolve into ever increasing-font sized messages to "Do It! Do It! Do It!" until Galeros break it with random alphanumerics.

Besides, keep in mind, you could just ask her out for coffee, or lunch, or something just to get to know her. At which point you'd have a better atmosphere to gauge what's up.

And if you did miss, there are other opportunities, just don't pass the next one too. We'd probably have to ask Goldmoon to give you a Boot to the Head. Though, you might enjoy that too much.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've had two of those myself. Laura and Crystal. Funny thing. Her name is Crystal and just like the other one is former Army. To me that seemed like a sign. All I need is to find out she is a fantasy freak and a gamer. That would make her an even better looking version.




Easy. Keep a fantasy novel on your desk or counter...see what happens...


----------



## jonesy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Boot to the Head.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5kGUW6M7W0


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Because, if you don't, the hive will likely devolve into ever increasing-font sized messages to "Do It! Do It! Do It!" until Galeros break it with random alphanumerics.




Bah!  I've just had an unhappy love affair*.  And if I can't be happy, I don't why anyone else should be allowed to have a good time either!

So instead I shall just broadcast uninspirational messages.

*DOOM!*

Or. . . you know, good luck.  Hope things work out, etc.

 




* Not really, it's a quote, see.**

** I can't even manage an *UN*happy love affair.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, understood. But kinda yes, means kinda no. So, prepare your best hipcheck!
> 
> Because, if you don't, the hive will likely devolve into ever increasing-font sized messages to "Do It! Do It! Do It!" until Galeros break it with random alphanumerics.
> 
> Besides, keep in mind, you could just ask her out for coffee, or lunch, or something just to get to know her. At which point you'd have a better atmosphere to gauge what's up.
> 
> And if you did miss, there are other opportunities, just don't pass the next one too. We'd probably have to ask Goldmoon to give you a Boot to the Head. Though, you might enjoy that too much.



It doesn't sound like she's big on commitment. Conversations we've had in the past and the "kinda boyfriend" make me think that.

I'll ask her some time soon. I'm not going to say next time. Support and positive reenforcement can be useful. Extra pressure, not so much.  

There are a lot of things I'd like Goldmoon to give me.  I'm going to get in trouble one of these days.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Easy. Keep a fantasy novel on your desk or counter...see what happens...



Interesting idea. The Dragonlance Chronicles could work. It's a popular series. There is a chance she's read it or would want to.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll ask her some time soon. I'm not going to say next time. Support and positive reenforcement can be useful. Extra pressure, not so much.
> 
> There are a lot of things I'd like Goldmoon to give me.  I'm going to get in trouble one of these days.




Just don't let all chances slip, that's all we are saying.

Only the Shadow knows. Actually, only Goldmoon knows, but she hasn't crashed a plane into you yet! You can say that here, and you are regular Lothario in the Frog gigging thread...use those skills for Evil! I mean...no, yeah, For EVIL!


----------



## fett527

Aeson said:
			
		

> ...I guess if I get kicked in the head enough times I'll just do it...




I volunteer to help.

I'm a helper!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Interesting idea. The Dragonlance Chronicles could work. It's a popular series. There is a chance she's read it or would want to.




Yeah, just don't be reading the Time of the Twins.  Those covers always look like bodice rippers.  Raistlin and the cleric chick in some sort of angst-filled clinch.  Might give the wrong impression if she doesn't recognize it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Interesting idea. The Dragonlance Chronicles could work. It's a popular series. There is a chance she's read it or would want to.




The best methods are the sneaky methods. Because if the target begins the conversation, you get the shoe in. Just don't go on about a 37th level pixie assassin/god character, and you'll be fine.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, just don't be reading the Time of the Twins.  Those covers always look like bodice rippers.  Raistlin and the cleric chick in some sort of angst-filled clinch.  Might give the wrong impression if she doesn't recognize it.




But if she's into Romance novels...it might be a foot in the door...Raistlin IS the new Fabio!


----------



## Aeson

fett527 said:
			
		

> I volunteer to help.
> 
> I'm a helper!



Fett, you must have read my mind. I had a feeling you or Bubba would see this. I really don't need this right now. Take it to CM and have your fun there.


----------



## jonesy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if she's into Romance novels...it might be a foot in the door...Raistlin IS the new Fabio!



Oh, that's just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if she's into Romance novels...it might be a foot in the door...Raistlin IS the new Fabio!



Is he?  Hmmmmm.

I'm too sexy for my robes, too sexy for my robes. . .
Reminds me of Alan Rickman.
http://www.potterpuppetpals.com/sexy.swf


----------



## fett527

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fett, you must have read my mind. I had a feeling you or Bubba would see this. I really don't need this right now. Take it to CM and have your fun there.




Awww, hang in there pal.  Maybe you can hire her for the store-front eye-candy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Interesting idea. The Dragonlance Chronicles could work. It's a popular series. There is a chance she's read it or would want to.




Yeah, DLC is good, classic fantasy elements...good cover art...Rayon E Feist novels are also good, very iconic covers. And if you want as wide a target as possible, Lord of the Rings (Any) or The Hobbit. It has enough mainstream appeal these days to hook a question.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> Oh, that's just wrong on so many levels.




Thank you, thank you. I excel at multi-level wrongness, just ask my D&D players...

I'll be here all week...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is he?  Hmmmmm.
> 
> I'm too sexy for my robes, too sexy for my robes. . .
> Reminds me of Alan Rickman.
> http://www.potterpuppetpals.com/sexy.swf




WOW. I defer... that link is much more wronger...


----------



## Aeson

fett527 said:
			
		

> Awww, hang in there pal.  Maybe you can hire her for the store-front eye-candy.



Funny thing. She wanted a job the last time she was here. I can't afford to pay her. I thought about taking out a loan to do it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Funny thing. She wanted a job the last time she was here. I can't afford to pay her. I thought about taking out a loan to do it.




And you didn't, which was the right thing to do. There are many thing to do for love (or lust for that matter), but business debt is not one of them. I'm pretty sure Meatloaf would agree...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just don't let all chances slip, that's all we are saying.
> 
> Only the Shadow knows. Actually, only Goldmoon knows, but she hasn't crashed a plane into you yet! You can say that here, and you are regular Lothario in the Frog gigging thread...use those skills for Evil! I mean...no, yeah, For EVIL!



That was actually the whole point. It gets me crap at CM but that was the intention. Take what I worked out online to the real world.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> WOW. I defer... that link is much more wronger...



Pfft, you know you love it.

...

*carresses his nipples*

*realizes frogs don't have nipples*


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And you didn't, which was the right thing to do. There are many thing to do for love (or lust for that matter), but business debt is not one of them. I'm pretty sure Meatloaf would agree...



Also it's not a good idea to date the help. It would only be a summer job while she waited until she goes back to her teaching job in the fall.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And you didn't, which was the right thing to do. There are many thing to do for love (or lust for that matter), but business debt is not one of them. I'm pretty sure Meatloaf would agree...




Not to mention that you would then have the added complication of wanting / trying to date an employee.  Could get messy.


----------



## fett527

Aeson said:
			
		

> Funny thing. She wanted a job the last time she was here. I can't afford to pay her. I thought about taking out a loan to do it.




So you stopped short of paying for it.  That's good.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Also it's not a good idea to date the help. It would only be a summer job while she waited until she goes back to her teaching job in the fall.



Curses.  You beat me to it.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft, you know you love it.
> ...
> 
> *carresses his nipples*
> 
> *realizes frogs don't have nipples*




(Loads shotgun) +Cthunk+

BOOM!

Ahh, that image has been blown out of my mind


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ahh, that image has been blown out of my mind




Glad to assist you in removing your head with a shotgun.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Curses.  You beat me to it.




He's fast. Fast enough for you, old man...


----------



## Aeson

fett527 said:
			
		

> So you stopped short of paying for it.  That's good.



Most men end up paying for it one way or another.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's fast. Fast enough for you, old man...




He'll make point five past lightspeed?!?!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Glad to assist you in removing your head with a shotgun.




I've got another one....


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most men end up paying for it one way or another.




"Can you believe he wanted to sleep with me after three dates?"
"No, he WANTED to sleep with you after one date, he thought he'd have a CHANCE after three."
"He probably wanted to sleep with you after no dates, but he thought that a trip to Applebee's might grease the wheels a little bit."
- Mike Birbiglia


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He'll make point five past lightspeed?!?!




As long as he doesn't pass through a black hole...he's not dusting crops, you know.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as he doesn't pass through a black hole...he's not dusting crops, you know.



Do you ever worry that we're a little bit too geeky?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "Can you believe he wanted to sleep with me after three dates?"
> "No, he WANTED to sleep with you after one date, he thought he'd have a CHANCE after three."
> "He probably wanted to sleep with you after no dates, but he thought that a trip to Applebee's might grease the wheels a little bit."
> - Mike Birbiglia




Hey! That resembles life, now that I think about it. A lady friend of mine (now), asked me out to Applebee's before I'd ever hung out with her outside a LARP. She wore more makeup to that lunch than I'd ever seen. HEY! I think she was trying to grease my wheels!!!

I'll point out that that would be one of the one's that got away (Stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid)


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do you ever worry that we're a little bit too geeky?




Hell no!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'll point out that that would be one of the one's that got away (Stupid, stupid, stupid, stupid)




If it makes you feel any better, I had a lady friend (then) invite me out to dinner (also at Applebee's), then I did end up asking her out on a date, and was blissfully happy for the next 8.5 months until she crushed my soul, removed my heart with a spoon and then ate it.  Then she went back to her ex, leaving me the hollow, lifeless mockery of a man you see before you.

Not that I'm bitter or anything.

...

So the moral of the story is, don't trust Applebee's.


----------



## Aeson

Crazy Army Chick said:
			
		

> You came onto me with that line? You're braver than I thought.







Going with the Star Wars theme.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better, I had a lady friend (then) invite me out to dinner (also at Applebee's), then I did end up asking her out on a date, and was blissfully happy for the next 8.5 months until she crushed my soul, removed my heart with a spoon and then ate it.  Then she went back to her ex, leaving me the hollow, lifeless mockery of a man you see before you.
> 
> Not that I'm bitter or anything.
> 
> ...
> 
> So the moral of the story is, don't trust Applebee's.




Oh. Ok. I thought it was don't trust women who make you blissfully happy. Good catch there. 

Though, I don't trust Applebee's on principle - they have a spicy tartar sauce that taste's like an orange and a pepper wrestled in mayo, somebody hit them all with a hammer and shot them with relish that had gone bad. That and an ex of mine once got pasta on a more or less raw hamburger. Not my idea of trustworthy dining experiences.

Maybe Sedarfairy would give up in the other thread if she knew you were bitter...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Crazy Army Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came onto me with that line? You're braver than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going with the Star Wars theme.
Click to expand...



Swubu?!?! Where did that come from...

I mean, are there more army women here that I can't see? The ninjas! I told you they were here...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Swubu?!?! Where did that come from...
> 
> I mean, are there more army women here that I can't see? The ninjas! I told you they were here...



I created the quote. That's what I call her. Crazy Army Chick. I'll Melkor myself if she comes to the site and reads it.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Maybe Sedarfairy would give up in the other thread if she knew you were bitter...




It's not a flirting thing. It was a beef she had with Krunchy. I turned it into a chance to flirt.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I created the quote. That's what I call her. Crazy Army Chick. I'll Melkor myself if she comes to the site and reads it.




Ahhhh.

Wait. So, if she comes here, and reads the quote, you will become the greatest Ainur of Eru, sow discord in his song of Arda, eventually be cast down and take the name Morgoth while you seek to dominate all of Middle-Earth?

(Ok, NOW, I'm worried we are too geeky.)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not a flirting thing. It was a beef she had with Krunchy. I turned it into a chance to flirt.




SEEEE, you DO have madd skillz


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ahhhh.
> 
> Wait. So, if she comes here, and reads the quote, you will become the greatest Ainur of Eru, sow discord in his song of Arda, eventually be cast down and take the name Morgoth while you seek to dominate all of Middle-Earth?
> 
> (Ok, NOW, I'm worried we are too geeky.)



I'm not that geeky. Wanna try it in English and not it's original Elvish?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not that geeky. Wanna try it in English and not it's original Elvish?




¿Como? ¿Como?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> SEEEE, you DO have madd skillz



I've developed lots of skills online. The real world is the hard part. I can be a real Casanova online.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've developed lots of skills online. The real world is the hard part. I can be a real Casanova online.




Eh, it's like the conversion from 3 to 3.5....shorter durations before you need to rebuff, but otherwise it's the same things said with new words. (Ignore the new weapon size modifiers. Nobody likes those.)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ¿Como? ¿Como?



I didn't understand what you said. I was asking for a dumbed down version.


My comment about Melkoring is based off of something that happened on another message board years ago. I can't go into it because I don't have all the details. 

Some have had their names turned into verbs. Spoony Bard = Spoonied a thread. Aeson = Aesoned a thread. Melkor= Melkored yourself or someone else.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Eh, it's like the conversion from 3 to 3.5....shorter durations before you need to rebuff, but otherwise it's the same things said with new words. (Ignore the new weapon size modifiers. Nobody likes those.)



There is a difference. I may never meet any of these women in real life. I can say more with that in mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't understand what you said. I was asking for a dumbed down version.
> 
> Some have had their names turned into verbs. Spoony Bard = Spoonied a thread. Aeson = Aesoned a thread. Melkor= Melkored yourself or someone else.




Ah, got it.

Melkor -> Morgoth, "Fallen angel" (sorta) in Tolkien's Silmarillon history. Morgoth's servant's included Balrogs and other tainted lesser "angels" including Sauron. At the begining of the universe, the first being, Eru, sang his Ainur into existense, chief among them was Melkor. Melkor wanted more than to be just another voice in the song of the Universe, and brought discord. He retreated to Middle-Earth where he sought to dominate the world in opposition to the other Ainur sent by Eru.

That's the sum up...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a difference. I may never meet any of these women in real life. I can say more with that in mind.




Understood, but keep in mind that you are getting positive responses. Take what you have learned, grasshopper, and apply...

chuckle


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, got it.
> 
> Melkor -> Morgoth, "Fallen angel" (sorta) in Tolkien's Silmarillon history. Morgoth's servant's included Balrogs and other tainted lesser "angels" including Sauron. At the begining of the universe, the first being, Eru, sang his Ainur into existense, chief among them was Melkor. Melkor wanted more than to be just another voice in the song of the Universe, and brought discord. He retreated to Middle-Earth where he sought to dominate the world in opposition to the other Ainur sent by Eru.
> 
> That's the sum up...



I see. I never got that into LOTR that much.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Understood, but keep in mind that you are getting positive responses. Take what you have learned, grasshopper, and apply...
> 
> chuckle



But you should see the response I got from husbands.


----------



## hafrogman

Crazy Army Chick said:
			
		

> You came onto me with that line? You're braver than I thought.



If you ever meet a woman who actually responds to your flirting that way, never let her go. . . and see if you can talk her into a golden bikini.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see. I never got that into LOTR that much.




Well, growing up with a chapter a night of the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings as bedtime stories does that. In the end, I'm not THAT much of a LotR geek, but Melkor was fresh in my mind from listening to the audiobook of the Silmarillion recently (which is a MUCH easier way of absorbing it).


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If you ever meet a woman who actually responds to your flirting that way, never let her go. . . and see if you can talk her into a golden bikini.




Oh yeah....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If you ever meet a woman who actually responds to your flirting that way, never let her go. . . and see if you can talk her into a golden bikini.



I might have to go to a Con for that to happen. Then it's often she is willing to wear the outfit but you don't want her to.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, growing up with a chapter a night of the Hobbit and the Lord of the Rings as bedtime stories does that.




Heh, my mom did the same thing for me.  I could never do the Silmarillion though, perhaps I should get the audiobook too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might have to go to a Con for that to happen. Then it's often she is willing to wear the outfit but you don't want her to.




I've seen pictures of Larry Elmore's from DragonCon. Definitely women in the costumes that you want to be in them (or out of).


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heh, my mom did the same thing for me.  I could never do the Silmarillion though, perhaps I should get the audiobook too.




Holy BIDSHFLKSH ( <-- see, words fail me), YES. Reading the Silmarillion to Listening to the Silmarillion, is like the difference between scraping your face on a stucco wall to strolling down the walk of stars...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've seen pictures of Larry Elmore's from DragonCon. Definitely women in the costumes that you want to be in them (or out of).



There are some that you would like to see. There are some you would not want to see.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are some that you would like to see. There are some you would not want to see.




Some is better than none...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Some is better than none...



That's true.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Some is better than none...



I think he's implying that for every one you would like to see, there are ten Tron guys.  And that really, there are more efficient ways of seeing attractive ladies.


----------



## Aeson

I decided to spurge. I ordered Chinese for lunch. I hate that I have to order enough for a $10 order. It looks like I'll have dinner and lunch for tomorrow.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true.



Or I could be wrong.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think he's implying that for every one you would like to see, there are ten Tron guys.  And that really, there are more efficient ways of seeing attractive ladies.




I suppose, but I have selective optical reception. I just ignore the stuff that's "just wrong". chuckle


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I just ignore the stuff that's "just wrong". chuckle



And yet I was able to trigger a shotgun response with just words. . .


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And yet I was able to trigger a shotgun response with just words. . .




That was the verbose description of the inherent internal response... just so's people got a sense... chuckle


----------



## Aeson

Fortune Cookie said:
			
		

> You will soon receive an unusual gift.



What do you think it will be? Crazy Army Chick? Goldmoon? Sedarfairy? A kick in the nuts? A hefty bill from the AC guy when he comes on Tuesday?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do you think it will be? Crazy Army Chick? Goldmoon? Sedarfairy? A kick in the nuts? A hefty bill from the AC guy when he comes on Tuesday?




A fortune cookie company...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do you think it will be? Crazy Army Chick? Goldmoon? Sedarfairy? A kick in the nuts? A hefty bill from the AC guy when he comes on Tuesday?



Tapioca flavored edible underwear.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tapioca flavored edible underwear.



Sweet.



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A fortune cookie company...



Meh. Not that into fortune cookies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive! I'm back!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya hive! I'm back!



Did you go somewhere?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you go somewhere?



How you doin' Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How you doin' Aeson?



Sleepy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sleepy.



Then go to sleep.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya hive! I'm back!


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sleepy.



Wuss! 

Make your character in my PbP!  And like it!


btw, Fru, did you get the birthday e-mail?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> btw, Fru, did you get the birthday e-mail?



I did. TYVM.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I did. TYVM.



Welcome 

Turns out a friend of mine is down in AZ, and a poster on my board.  He's in the Tuscon area.  Cornelius.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Wuss!
> 
> Make your character in my PbP!  And like it!
> 
> 
> btw, Fru, did you get the birthday e-mail?



I knew I forgot something. I'll work on it this weekend.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hello!


----------



## Aeson

Hello


----------



## megamania

'allo And 'allo To All!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do you think it will be? Crazy Army Chick? Goldmoon? Sedarfairy? A kick in the nuts? A hefty bill from the AC guy when he comes on Tuesday?





Candy Gram.

Candy Gram for Aeson.

"Aeson like candy"


[looney tunes soundtrak]

BOOM!

ummmmmmm......   still like ...candy... tired now.   Go sleepytime.....   thud.


'til morning or the weekend or whenever we are both here at the same time.


----------



## megamania

Looking forward to Saturday..... beeeeea-utifiul looking day


----------



## Aurora

The hive was busy today.


----------



## Aurora

I too was busy. Cleaning. I hate cleaning. I did get a lot done at the other house though. It is finally starting to look presentable. Now, I am completely exhausted and SO ready for bed!


----------



## megamania

Hey there kiddo.   I just got here.   How goes it?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too was busy. Cleaning. I hate cleaning. I did get a lot done at the other house though. It is finally starting to look presentable. Now, I am completely exhausted and SO ready for bed!





Mack Molding is getting ready for its big spring cleaning inspection / contest we do every year.   I am so tired of wiping grease from machines and sweeping......   but it does look good (especially to potencial customers) and if we win we get a free day of vacation.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I decided to spurge. I ordered Chinese for lunch. I hate that I have to order enough for a $10 order. It looks like I'll have dinner and lunch for tomorrow.





uuuuummmmmm..... orange chicken..... white rice.....egg roll x2............tangerine beef.....fried rice......fried pork on a stick.........sweet and sour chicken........



I love the buffet line.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey there kiddo.   I just got here.   How goes it?



Good. My back hurts, but other than that I feel good. I have to meet someone at our old house to let them look at it at 10am. I hate getting up in the mornings. And because Kylee didn't get to bed until midnight, she won't want to get up until 10 or 1030 which means I am gonna have to wake her up which always makes her mad.   She is like mommy and daddy and likes her sleep. For this, I am thankful.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too was busy. Cleaning. I hate cleaning. I did get a lot done at the other house though. It is finally starting to look presentable. Now, I am completely exhausted and SO ready for bed!



I wondered why you were on so late. Just get home?


----------



## megamania

wow that was quick.  Once you went non military you have people looking at the place.  That's great.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wondered why you were on so late. Just get home?



Yep.


----------



## megamania

Hey Aeson.   Good to hear from ya also.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> wow that was quick.  Once you went non military you have people looking at the place.  That's great.



Thanks. We'll see how it goes. I am not getting my hopes up. There is stil alot to do this weekend to have the house ready for move-in June 1st. He may or may not be able to see past that. The upstairs looks great, but the basement needs some deep cleaning still along with the garage and back porch.


----------



## Aeson

It's a late night for me. Good to see you also. Good to see you in a good mood.


----------



## Aurora

Sorry to post and run, but I need to get some sleep. Have a good night.


----------



## Aeson

I have to do something. No one run off while I'm gone.


----------



## megamania

I will be back in roughly 5-10 minutes.   I need some food.


----------



## megamania

I'm back already.


Chicken Bar B Q Hotpockets... Creamy Itilian Pasta Salad, X-tra sharp Cheddar cheese with crackers to be washed down with Green Tea with Citrus.


Yum-yum-yummy for me tummy


----------



## megamania

7 minutes for all that.


----------



## Aeson

I said I would be back but I have to run.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I said I would be back but I have to run.






Noooooooo!   you might trip and poke an eye out with the scissors.



have a good one.


----------



## megamania

I'll be putzing about for another 15 minutes if anyone wants to chime in.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hola...who's still left...


----------



## megamania

Hello good sir and how goes it tonight?


----------



## megamania

uh-oh!   I cut the cheese!







cheddar cheese that is.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Not too bad. Just got in a bit ago from helping some friends move their heavier furniture to a new place...and having the solution to a nail in their van's tire...Wheeeeeee Fix A Flat, toxic, but not flammable!


----------



## megamania

A few days ago I read that you draw.   What do you draw?


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> A few days ago I read that you draw.   What do you draw?




Anything really. My preference is for fantasy and sci-fi characters, scenes, etc. As that's what I always wanted to be be since seeing the first cover art by Larry Elmore. Alas, training and drive can't always support you in want you WANT, and I have a knack for computers, so into IT I went instead. IT pays the bills. 

But I still keep up on drawing occasionally, refresh the skills, make sure I can still work out human body proportions...


----------



## megamania

I do a lot of comicbook stuff.

I am peiecing together some stuff to post here during the summer.    I hope it goes over well.   Its a bit of an experiment.


----------



## megamania

Hate to run but its nearly 1:30.  I need to wake the wife at 4:45 and then the kids at 6:30 before going to jobs #1 and #2 at 7:50 and 3:00 respectively.   Hopefully we can talk art at some point.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> I do a lot of comicbook stuff.
> 
> I am peiecing together some stuff to post here during the summer.    I hope it goes over well.   Its a bit of an experiment.




Oooh, cool beans. My stuff, when I'm really putting effort into it, would probably be somewhere between comic book styles and realism, but it's been a while since I focused on drawing, which I somewhat regret. On the other hand, life is generally full and treating me mostly well, so it's OK to not have it be a daily thing. But I'd need less interests, more time, and less work to fit in everything I want to do.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Hate to run but its nearly 1:30.  I need to wake the wife at 4:45 and then the kids at 6:30 before going to jobs #1 and #2 at 7:50 and 3:00 respectively.   Hopefully we can talk art at some point.




Yeah, sounds like a plan...have a good sleep


----------



## megamania

....and if anyone was curious....


The hot pockets were awesome

The pasta salad was good but a bit of bacon would have made it supurb

The crackers and cheese was cut, assembled and consumed


The green tea.... can one ever have enough?


Good night....good morning I mean and salute'


----------



## The_Warlock

Cya Mega

I think I'm outta here too...the cat demands that I turn off the lights...at least I think that's what the meowing means...


Later all


----------



## megamania

Appears no one visisted since we were here last......


Have a good morning folks.   I may pop in around 2:20 EST.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Cya Mega
> 
> I think I'm outta here too...the cat demands that I turn off the lights...at least I think that's what the meowing means...
> 
> 
> Later all



Heehee My grandparents cat is like that too. When she wants to go to bed she stands at my grandfather's door and meows REALLY loud until he goes to bed.


----------



## Aurora

The guy called and rescheduled with me to see the house. He is gonna call after the long weekend he said. It's actually a good thing. We didn't get enough done and I would rather the house look more presentable. At the very least, this is getting us in gear to get the damn place finished that way I can advertise in the paper and be able to show it with confidence rather than needing to mad dash to get it looking good. I hate that. We are terrible procrastinators.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heehee My grandparents cat is like that too. When she wants to go to bed she stands at my grandfather's door and meows REALLY loud until he goes to bed.




Doom is ornery like that, but it's funny to watch a cat, who sleeps 18 hours a day, look at me like I'm a crazy ape for staying up til 1:30 (which is my normal tired time).


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> The guy called and rescheduled with me to see the house. He is gonna call after the long weekend he said. It's actually a good thing. We didn't get enough done and I would rather the house look more presentable. At the very least, this is getting us in gear to get the damn place finished that way I can advertise in the paper and be able to show it with confidence rather than needing to mad dash to get it looking good. I hate that. We are terrible procrastinators.




Excellent, here's hoping for sale! 

Eh, most humans can be procrastinators given the right conditions. Terrible procrastinators actualy do things early, since they aren't good at putting stuff off.


----------



## Aeson

Morning, all. It's another craptastic day. I hope it gets better. I'm not sure it could get much worse. 

Sorry. I have to find a release somewhere.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Doom is ornery like that, but it's funny to watch a cat, who sleeps 18 hours a day, look at me like I'm a crazy ape for staying up til 1:30 (which is my normal tired time).




You named your cat Doom?  Does s/he have a medical degree?


----------



## Aurora

Guess what? I am going to meet dshai for lunch and go to the Bookery. 

everyone not headed to their fave RPG store -->
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<--ME

Just kidding.   Be back later guys!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning, all. It's another craptastic day. I hope it gets better. I'm not sure it could get much worse.
> 
> Sorry. I have to find a release somewhere.




Sorry to hear that, man. Maybe some more cute, leggy salewomen will come in today....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Guess what? I am going to meet dshai for lunch and go to the Bookery.
> 
> everyone not headed to their fave RPG store -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--ME
> 
> Just kidding.   Be back later guys!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that, man. Maybe some more cute, leggy salewomen will come in today....



It's going to take a hell of a lot more than that.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You named your cat Doom?  Does s/he have a medical degree?




Indeed I did. Nope, she does not have any degree, except perhaps a double master's in bipolar and spastic.

She's actually a good cat, very cute, but is quite willing to let you know when you have overstepped your bounds and committed and arm-ripping offense. Of course, with me that's usually she clasps my forearm and rakes while gumming my fingers or knuckles. When I remain unimpressed by the claw wounds she stops, looks at me like "Why aren't you quaking in fear!?!", and then runs off.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's going to take a hell of a lot more than that.




Well, it's not practical, but one hoped it'd be uplifting until people stampeded in to give you their money.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> everyone not headed to their fave RPG store -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--ME




Wow, what a cruel hearted wench!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, what a cruel hearted wench!




It does appear that she can be quite mean...tsk tsk...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, it's not practical, but one hoped it'd be uplifting until people stampeded in to give you their money.



I expect there to be another visit from the army chick and it will add to the crappatude of the day.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, what a cruel hearted wench!






			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It does appear that she can be quite mean...tsk tsk...




Don't I know it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I expect there to be another visit from the army chick and it will add to the crappatude of the day.



Yeah, because now you won't even get any respite here.

   *shakes head with pity*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, because now you won't even get any respite here.
> 
> *shakes head with pity*



I can always expect compassion and honesty from the hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can always expect compassion and honesty from the hive.




Yes, in fact you can. If she does show, I'm hoping for a conversational opening for ya. Psychic Fingers shall be crossed...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes, in fact you can. If she does show, I'm hoping for a conversational opening for ya. Psychic Fingers shall be crossed...



Thanks.


----------



## Aeson

Fortune Cookie said:
			
		

> Listen these next few days to your friends to get the answers you seek.



OMG! No one will know how coincidental this is. 

This begs the question. Do you ask the question or just wait for the answer to pop into their head?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> This begs the question. Do you ask the question or just wait for the answer to pop into their head?




You can come up with better questions than that.

That's like burning a _Wish_ for a grilled cheese sammich.

Mmmmm....sammich...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> OMG! No one will know how coincidental this is.
> 
> This begs the question. Do you ask the question or just wait for the answer to pop into their head?




Wait. It says Listen, not ask.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> You can come up with better questions than that.
> 
> That's like burning a _Wish_ for a grilled cheese sammich.
> 
> Mmmmm....sammich...



That's just silly. You don't use a wish for a grilled cheese. You wait to use it when the cheese burns your mouth.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wait. It says Listen, not ask.



True. I guess I'll shut up now.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just silly. You don't use a wish for a grilled cheese. You wait to use it when the cheese burns your mouth.




That's what the _Heal_ is for.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> True. I guess I'll shut up now.



No, you can talk.  Just not about answers.  We'll just carry on in our (un)usual fashion, and something shall be stunningly relevant. . . or not.  You can't trust the cookies any more than you can trust Applebee's.

Back to the conversation at hand.

So, nice weather we've been having recently.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just silly. You don't use a wish for a grilled cheese. You wait to use it when the cheese burns your mouth.




I'd save it for world domination, personally. Then I can have professional grilled cheese chefs at my beck and call who can get it to precisely the right temperature to avoid burning me (among other secondary benefits).


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'd save it for world domination, personally. Then I can have professional grilled cheese chefs at my beck and call who can get it to precisely the right temperature to avoid burning me (among other secondary benefits).



Wishes that grand just invite the DM to screw with you. 

I'm not in the frame of mind to think of anything at the moment. I'd like to see how the rest of you would handle this wish.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> True. I guess I'll shut up now.




No, no, keep talking. There has to be stuff to respond to. Remember, it doesn't say we are oracles...more like savants (idiot savants, but hey, you can't have everything (unless you wish for world domination (but who's counting))).


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wishes that grand just invite the DM to screw with you.
> 
> I'm not in the frame of mind to think of anything at the moment. I'd like to see how the rest of you would handle this wish.




True, it's a grand opportunity, on the other hand, I'm an old hand at wishing. PO'd one of my DMs once when I worded a wish back in the older editions that pretty much gave us back our stat drain, the negative levels we had accrued in the undead swamp we were in, and prevented any temporal, physical, mental or other ramifications of regaining our peak health and power. 

He squinted at me for about 10 minutes trying to find a way to screw us over. He couldn't find a way. 

I figure if I was actually black of heart I probably could be a lawyer, but I always try to use my powers for GOOD (or free food).


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, no, keep talking. There has to be stuff to respond to. Remember, it doesn't say we are oracles...more like savants (idiot savants, but hey, you can't have everything (unless you wish for world domination (but who's counting))).




More like Magic 8-Balls.

*The answer is unclear*


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> More like Magic 8-Balls.
> 
> *The answer is unclear*




+Signs point to WHAT?!?!+


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd like to see how the rest of you would handle this wish.




Hrrm.  Just one wish?  Damn.

I've always worked on the assumption of three wishes.

1) Something just for me.
2) Something to benefit humanity.
3) Totally forget ever having made the wishes, so I'm fooled into believing that I and humanity managed to acheive something good based on our own merits.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> More like Magic 8-Balls.




I also really liked the Tech Support Magic Ball I got from CDW one year...my favorite response...

+That's a FEATURE, not a BUG...+


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hrrm.  Just one wish?  Damn.
> 
> I've always worked on the assumption of three wishes.
> 
> 1) Something just for me.
> 2) Something to benefit humanity.
> 3) Totally forget ever having made the wishes, so I'm fooled into believing that I and humanity managed to acheive something good based on our own merits.




My thoughts were always:
1) One for me
2) One for the world
3) One held in reserve when everybody else screwed up the wish I gave to benefit them, so I could justly smite them...


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I also really liked the Tech Support Magic Ball I got from CDW one year...my favorite response...
> 
> +That's a FEATURE, not a BUG...+


----------



## Heckler

I'm off in search of grilled cheese sammiches.  Laters.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm off in search of grilled cheese sammiches.  Laters.




I'm ignoring food today. Had breakfast, waiting for dinner. 


Camel Gene engaged....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm ignoring food today. Had breakfast, waiting for dinner.
> 
> 
> Camel Gene engaged....



The you won't mind me saying I had some more Chinese for lunch today. I still have some left over.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The you won't mind me saying I had some more Chinese for lunch today. I still have some left over.




Nope. No worries. Food temptation usually only occurs if its one of my fave foods that I haven't had for awhile. The fabulous joy of my metabolism is I can ignore, or even forget about food for long periods of time, or force myself into that mindset. Which I think I'm going to do this summer.

Don't have enough outdoor activities or exercise-based hobbies, so it's time for some caloric restriction and remove some of the unnecessary poundage I've garnered over the past 5 years.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning, all. It's another craptastic day. I hope it gets better. I'm not sure it could get much worse.
> 
> Sorry. I have to find a release somewhere.





Been there done that.  Understood and appreciated.


----------



## megamania

Sorry to hear that, man. Maybe some more cute, leggy salewomen will come in today....



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> It's going to take a hell of a lot more than that.




....Whom is filthy stinking rich, Plays DnD, has a vacation house in the Carribbean, Likes SCI-FI and is incredibly horny and looking for a husband or at least a boytoy.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Been there done that.  Understood and appreciated.



See. We're a lot alike, you and me.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> ....Whom is filthy stinking rich, Plays DnD, has a vacation house in the Carribbean, Likes SCI-FI and is incredibly horny and looking for a husband or at least a boytoy.





Now you're talkin'


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed I did. Nope, she does not have any degree, except perhaps a double master's in bipolar and spastic.
> 
> She's actually a good cat, very cute, but is quite willing to let you know when you have overstepped your bounds and committed and arm-ripping offense. Of course, with me that's usually she clasps my forearm and rakes while gumming my fingers or knuckles. When I remain unimpressed by the claw wounds she stops, looks at me like "Why aren't you quaking in fear!?!", and then runs off.





  LOL  Sounds like a typical cat.   My mom's cat Purrina was like that.   It would run then stop at the doorway with its back to you twitching its tail and non-chalantly glance over its shoulder at one.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> See. We're a lot alike, you and me.





and your next question should be.... "Is this good or bad?"


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now you're talkin'





Did I mention a woman wearing a see thru lingerie walked into the store the otherday?  She had a black see thru top with a blazer and mini skirt on.

I couldn't help myself.   Checked it all out and get this.... according to her Credit card her name was Canddi.  yup two d's but Candy.    

The rest of the shift I was humming the song "Sex and Candy".

I am sooooo bad somedays.....   errr most days.



Gotta go.   Work time.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Camel Gene engaged....




Damn you, now I want a smoke.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> LOL  Sounds like a typical cat.   My mom's cat Purrina was like that.   It would run then stop at the doorway with its back to you twitching its tail and non-chalantly glance over its shoulder at one.




Most of the cats I've encountered and had (thru proxy) were a tad less antagonistic. But then, I took her in stray from what we think was roughly 4 or 5 months of wild living after some students decided she was "fine" to be left out...

Speaking of which, it appears she tried to rip the groomer a new one...so I need to pick up little miss sedated and bring her home...

Catch you later all


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do you ever worry that we're a little bit too geeky?





Us? Geeky?



NAAAAAAAHHH 

No way, jose!   

Now where did I hide that +5 Holy Avenging Vorpal Sword of Wounding?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see. I never got that into LOTR that much.




Neither have I outside of the movies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've seen pictures of Larry Elmore's from DragonCon. Definitely women in the costumes that you want to be in them (or out of).




In something other than a stupid chainmail bikini. Only there to get the hormones going but useless otherwise.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are some that you would like to see. There are some you would not want to see.





Especially at Dragoncon.... Some there.... oy!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I decided to spurge. I ordered Chinese for lunch. I hate that I have to order enough for a $10 order. It looks like I'll have dinner and lunch for tomorrow.




That must be alot of Chinese....


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, what a cruel hearted wench!



Nah, I just like to tease.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too was busy. Cleaning. I hate cleaning. I did get a lot done at the other house though. It is finally starting to look presentable. Now, I am completely exhausted and SO ready for bed!




I cut grass today. I think I aggravated the knee a bit.... It was being a bit sore earlier.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> You can come up with better questions than that.
> 
> That's like burning a _Wish_ for a grilled cheese sammich.
> 
> Mmmmm....sammich...



I don't know......a really yummy grilled cheese with melty cheese and made with real butter......mmmmm real butter. No grilled cheese sandwich should be made without it!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wishes that grand just invite the DM to screw with you.



Heh, but maybe I ......nevermind.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Damn you, now I want a smoke.



It doesn't matter how long it has been since I have smoked, I think I will always want one. Of course, the last time I tried one I didn't like it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> uuuuummmmmm..... orange chicken..... white rice.....egg roll x2............tangerine beef.....fried rice......fried pork on a stick.........sweet and sour chicken........
> 
> 
> 
> I love the buffet line.....




Buffet is a great way to get a variety of Chinese food at a reasonable price.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You named your cat Doom?  Does s/he have a medical degree?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wishes that grand just invite the DM to screw with you.
> 
> I'm not in the frame of mind to think of anything at the moment. I'd like to see how the rest of you would handle this wish.




Just as long as you're not the guy who asks a literal DM that he wants all his crap back by using Wish.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> True, it's a grand opportunity, on the other hand, I'm an old hand at wishing. PO'd one of my DMs once when I worded a wish back in the older editions that pretty much gave us back our stat drain, the negative levels we had accrued in the undead swamp we were in, and prevented any temporal, physical, mental or other ramifications of regaining our peak health and power.
> 
> He squinted at me for about 10 minutes trying to find a way to screw us over. He couldn't find a way.
> 
> I figure if I was actually black of heart I probably could be a lawyer, but I always try to use my powers for GOOD (or free food).




Recently one of our guys was half joking about using his wish (each of us got a wish) to get a Luck Blade fully loaded.... and keep it going from there.....

I ended up having to burn mine to merge together a periapt of epic wisdom (+8) to my periapt that also had Amulet of Nat Armor +5 and Amulet of Health +6 all on it....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I also really liked the Tech Support Magic Ball I got from CDW one year...my favorite response...
> 
> +That's a FEATURE, not a BUG...+


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> LOL  Sounds like a typical cat.   My mom's cat Purrina was like that.   It would run then stop at the doorway with its back to you twitching its tail and non-chalantly glance over its shoulder at one.




I had one cat, Worf, who would come into the room, look up at me, walk out. Wait a bit, then walk back in and repeat until I got up to let him out.

The others just yowl at the door.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know......a really yummy grilled cheese with melty cheese and made with real butter......mmmmm real butter. No grilled cheese sandwich should be made without it!




One of our guys at work puts his into the oven. But then our grill isn't really conducive to grilling  sandwiches, not after having cooked sausage, ham and other meats on it..... The amount of cheese he puts on it would send me into the bathroom the rest of the day! When I make some at home, I use one slice per sandwich and make only 2. With butter.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope. This is our other house. The house we moved out of just before Thanksgiving. It will be approx 2 years before we can start putting in for transfers to Europe.




Two houses?!   

Sell that domicile immediamente!    The extra funds can go to the kiddo's college expenses maybe? Or perhaps that new Ferrari you were talking about the other day....


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A friend of mine did that one time for karaoke. As a Klingon. His version was "Sharp Dressed KLINGON".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wus up esses?


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> But the best of the 80's is this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdYO3XpY9fQ




GOtta love a FLock of Seagulls.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wus up eses?




Ah ha! The process of enfruification will now begin!   

  

Good evening my good Fru! Hows things?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, Bruce Willis FTW!




Personally I must admit Mr. Willis rather bores me.  :\ 

Each to his own I suppose.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha! The process of enfruification will now begin!
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening my good Fru! Hows things?



enfruification?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not any of us pirates, that's for sure. Even though some were able to take weapon finesse.
> 
> Our group dressed as pirates right before the XMas parade in Greensboro, NC.




Now THIS is a great pic.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> enfruification?




  

Seriously though ... hows things?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> GOtta love a FLock of Seagulls.  :\



Right. Gotta hand it to the woman with a flock of seagulls haircut and one nostril. 

God, I hate being right.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seriously though ... hows things?



Bonito dulce. Just got back from ther local pub. I was downing a few brewskis and playing pool with my dad and uncle.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I chickened out again. She came in again. I asked about the guy that was with her last time. He's kinda her boyfriend. What ever that means. I'm such a wuss.




Patience, grasshopper.... [The fungus meditates]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THIS is a great pic.



And the reason why I selected the feat I did.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bonito dulce. Just got back from ther local pub. I was downing a few brewskis and playing pool with my dad and uncle.




Pool!   

Yeesh ... I haven't thought about that in years.  :\ 

Hmm....

Anyhoo ... sounds like it was nice.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everybody has an opinion with potty training. The problem is that no 2 kids are the same, and I know a couple that if you didn't "push" them they would still be in diapers at 6. Which is ridiculous. So, I pretty much ignore everyone's opinion on the matter. I am reading the techniques and am going to start implementing them. When one works, it works. I don't have a timeline.




I'm with warlock on this one I am afraid ma dear. I have no children, so what do I know on the subject.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Pool!
> 
> Yeesh ... I haven't thought about that in years.  :\
> 
> Hmm....
> 
> Anyhoo ... sounds like it was nice.



It was nice. My uncle picked up the tab as a birthday present to me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> ....I post the updates because I could use the encouragement. I guess if I get kicked in the head enough times I'll just do it....




RAH! RAH! RAH! RAH!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It was nice. My uncle picked up the tab as a birthday present to me.




Oho! *There* is a nice little gift.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Interesting idea. The Dragonlance Chronicles could work. It's a popular series. There is a chance she's read it or would want to.




Actually ... I think so too. Maybe as I keep catching up here I will see what happened on trying this....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if she's into Romance novels...it might be a foot in the door...Raistlin IS the new Fabio!




 

[GAG! CHOKE! COUGH! SPASM!]

I think I will go throw up now.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oho! *There* is a nice little gift.



Yeah. The tab was over $70 so it was preety nice. We spent four hours there. My dad tried his hand at the ski ball; he stunk like a skunk.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is he?  Hmmmmm. I'm too sexy for my robes, too sexy for my robes. . .




ROFL!!!

  

AUGH! HELP!! I AM SUFFOCATING AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. The tab was over $70 so it was preety nice. We spent four hours there. My dad tried his hand at the ski ball; he stunk like a skunk.




?

Ski Ball?

Whuzzat?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, I just like to tease.....



Don't I know it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh, but maybe I ......nevermind.



GRR!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And you didn't, which was the right thing to do....




Yeah Aeson ... I was actually quite impressed by that.

You could have taken advantage of her and didn't.

HUZZAH for you!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter how long it has been since I have smoked, I think I will always want one. Of course, the last time I tried one I didn't like it.



I'm sure any addiction is like that. You're better off not going back to it.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do you ever worry that we're a little bit too geeky?




????   

ABSOSMURFLY NOT!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Two houses?!
> 
> Sell that domicile immediamente!    The extra funds can go to the kiddo's college expenses maybe? Or perhaps that new Ferrari you were talking about the other day....



They want to be landed lord and lady.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ahhhh.
> 
> Wait. So, if she comes here, and reads the quote, you will become the greatest Ainur of Eru, sow discord in his song of Arda, eventually be cast down and take the name Morgoth while you seek to dominate all of Middle-Earth?
> 
> (Ok, NOW, I'm worried we are too geeky.)




NONSENSE!

This is a sign of kull-cha!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> They want to be landed lord and lady.




 

Maybe so ... maybe so.

Good evening Aeson!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah Aeson ... I was actually quite impressed by that.
> 
> You could have taken advantage of her and didn't.
> 
> HUZZAH for you!



I'm a noble white knight after all.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see. I never got that into LOTR that much.




Oooooo! Ooooo! [Waves his hand in the air frantically] I DID! I DID!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Ski Ball?
> 
> Whuzzat?



Whoops, meant to say Skee Ball.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THIS is a great pic.





And all but 2 are our gaming group.   

I'm on the far left.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In the end, I'm not THAT much of a LotR geek....




I am ... see previous post.   



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> but Melkor was fresh in my mind from listening to the audiobook of the Silmarillion recently (which is a MUCH easier way of absorbing it).




There is some truth about that audiobook wise....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ????
> 
> ABSOSMURFLY NOT!!!!!



QFT. The geek shall inherit the earth.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a noble white knight after all.




In this instance ... YES ... you were.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And all but 2 are our gaming group.
> 
> I'm on the far left.




Good evening Darth ... can't remember when the last time you and I were online at the same time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> They want to be landed lord and lady.



Oy.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heh, my mom did the same thing for me.  I could never do the Silmarillion though, perhaps I should get the audiobook too.




It really is EXCELLENT frogman ... get the unabridged one if at all possible.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Ski Ball?
> 
> Whuzzat?




I worry about you sometimes.

skee ball


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [GAG! CHOKE! COUGH! SPASM!]
> 
> I think I will go throw up now.....




I agree on that one... I'd rather see one of the male D&D iconics on a bodice ripper novel than Raistlin.

Particularly the cleric as he'd have one hawt tan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats the deal with audiobooks? I prefer to let my mind run wild with imagery and sounds than be confined to a tactile sense.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> Ski Ball?
> 
> Whuzzat?



Ski ball. One of the coolest games evar.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I worry about you sometimes.
> 
> skee ball




Heeeeeeeere's Heckler! 

Good evening sir!   

Wow ... hive is busy tonight.

Don't worry about the fungus sir ... kind of you to do so ... but worry not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I worry about you sometimes.
> 
> skee ball



Heya heckler!

and beat you to it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats the deal with audiobooks? I prefer to let my mind run wild with imagery and sounds than be confined to a tactile sense.




For people who like to listen while on the road or don't care to read a book? 

Lazy.

I'd prefer to read a nice, good novel than listening to one.


----------



## Mycanid

Ohhhhhhhh!   

THAT is skee ball. Hmm. I have seen it in passing. Didn't know what it was though....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats the deal with audiobooks? I prefer to let my mind run wild with imagery and sounds than be confined to a tactile sense.




An audiobook read by a single reader can be just as evocative imagination wise Fru.   

WHole performances are another story. SOme can enrich you with their "vision" of the book. Others mortally offend you.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhh!
> 
> THAT is skee ball. Hmm. I have seen it in passing. Didn't know what it was though....  :\



And I thought I was cloistered.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya heckler!
> 
> and beat you to it.




Yeah, yeah, I can see...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> An audiobook read by a single reader can be just as evocative imagination wise Fru.
> 
> WHole performances are another story. SOme can enrich you with their "vision" of the book. Others mortally offend you.  :\



Okay, so what is the difference between old radio shows and audiobooks?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, I can see...



BTW, Loving that applebutter.


----------



## Mycanid

The difference lies in between being read a story by a single parent/voice and listening to a performance by actors you cannot see.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhh!
> 
> THAT is skee ball. Hmm. I have seen it in passing. Didn't know what it was though....  :\



It's a rite of passage. You have to play once in your life.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Doom is ornery like that, but it's funny to watch a cat, who sleeps 18 hours a day, look at me like I'm a crazy ape for staying up til 1:30 (which is my normal tired time).




Your cat is named Doom?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a rite of passage. You have to play once in your life.




  

A rite of passage to ... what?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BTW, Loving that applebutter.




Good stuff, apple butter.

I'm currently on a pineapple preserves kick.  Makes a damn tasty ham sammich.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ....everyone not headed to their fave RPG store -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--ME ....




Wow.   

TOUGH lady!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Good stuff, apple butter.
> 
> I'm currently on a pineapple preserves kick.  Makes a damn tasty ham sammich.



It's like jam, but on crack.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Good stuff, apple butter.
> 
> I'm currently on a pineapple preserves kick.  Makes a damn tasty ham sammich.




A rite of passage to apple butter??!   

Heckler ... are deliberately trying to confuse the fungus?!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> You can come up with better questions than that.
> 
> That's like burning a _Wish_ for a grilled cheese sammich.
> 
> Mmmmm....sammich...




I'd use a wish for a grilled cheese sandwhich....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Guess what? I am going to meet dshai for lunch and go to the Bookery.
> 
> everyone not headed to their fave RPG store -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--ME
> 
> Just kidding.   Be back later guys!



I just sunk over $300 in DnD/D20 books.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A rite of passage to apple butter??!
> 
> Heckler ... are deliberately trying to confuse the fungus?!



Get yer head out of the apple butter jar!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just sunk over $300 in DnD/D20 books.




Dang, though I was planning on doing something like with dvds...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hrrm.  Just one wish?  Damn.
> 
> I've always worked on the assumption of three wishes.
> 
> 1) Something just for me.
> 2) Something to benefit humanity.
> 3) Totally forget ever having made the wishes, so I'm fooled into believing that I and humanity managed to acheive something good based on our own merits.




TO be honest, I would be content to wish that I was actually a better person than I am ... but then perhaps by those means I wouldn't really be the sort of creature I am supposed to be in the manner I am supposed to be it.  :\ 

Hmm ... the fungus is philosophical for a bit....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ski ball. One of the coolest games evar.




Skee ball is fun. I wasted I forget how many credits at the Disney resort I stayed at just playing skee ball.....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'd use a wish for a grilled cheese sandwhich....  :\



Why not make one the old style way (over fire pit)?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just sunk over $300 in DnD/D20 books.




Wow.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A rite of passage to ... what?



Life. You haven't lived until you played.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And I thought I was cloistered.




Taking levels in the Cloistered Cleric class?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, though I was planning on doing something like with dvds...



I also recently sunk over $100 in DVDs.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why not make one the old style way (over fire pit)?




Errr ... I don't HAVE a fire pit.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Your cat is named Doom?




Haha.  Awesome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Taking levels in the Cloistered Cleric class?



No. And personally I thaink that class/concept [Mongoose] is terrible.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A rite of passage to apple butter??!
> 
> Heckler ... are deliberately trying to confuse the fungus?!




Not deliberately.

You're just mashing up two different conversations.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Taking levels in the Cloistered Cleric class?




Hmm ... seems that is my task ... do they have cloistered druids? I know they have cloistered monks....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why not make one the old style way (over fire pit)?




I do that with marshmallows, not grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Life. You haven't lived until you played.




Ahhhh .... I see.

Hmm. Well ... if I ever come and visit any of you hivers maybe one of you can initiate me into the higher mystery of skee ball.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Errr ... I don't HAVE a fire pit.  :\



 You need to build one......and quick.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. And personally I thaink that class/concept [Mongoose] is terrible.




Mongoose?  Thought it was an option in Unearthed Arcana...


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You need to build one......and quick.




FOr a grilled cheese sandwhich?   

  

No thanks. I'll just turn on the stove instead.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not deliberately.
> 
> You're just mashing up two different conversations.




Whew ... don't confuse me like that Heckler!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I do that with marshmallows, not grilled cheese sandwiches.



We had a special pan to span the gap of the fire pit. 

I gotta log......I'll be back.


----------



## Heckler

More cheese sammiches?

I already ate, don't be getting me hungry again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Mongoose?  Thought it was an option in Unearthed Arcana...




Yup. Unearthed Arcana


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> More cheese sammiches?
> 
> I already ate, don't be getting me hungry again.




Yeah. I don't need one on top of the bowl of ice cream I had earlier. It'd get ugly.  Real quick. Lactaid wouldn't even help.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I gotta log......I'll be back.




Someone tell me that doesn't mean what my dirty mind thinks that means.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> More cheese sammiches?
> 
> I already ate, don't be getting me hungry again.




Hmm ... that might be a good idea Heckler....

At least it is better than being initiated into apple butter or what not.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. I don't need one on top of the bowl of ice cream I had earlier....




Ice cream eh?

Hmmm .....


----------



## Aeson

If you'll excuse me. I'm stalking Kastil on other message boards. I'll be in and out of the conversation.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... that might be a good idea Heckler....
> 
> At least it is better than being initiated into apple butter or what not.  :\




I thought you had already been initiated into the joy that is apple butter?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you'll excuse me. I'm stalking Kastil on other message boards. I'll be in and out of the conversation.




Drag her in here!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I thought you had already been initiated into the joy that is apple butter?




Very true sir Heckler - very true! Your memory is a credit to your race! Actually it is even tastier when home made!


----------



## Mycanid

He knows nothing of letters or learning
And of manners and such he has none.
He spends all afternoon
Hunting the moon
As it rises over Faraway Tom....

Ahhhh ... I love that song.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I should sign off for the evening and get back to work.

A pleasure speaking to you all!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Drag her in here!



I'm surprised she hasn't stuck her head in here. With all the flirting I do she has to want to come in and step on my toe.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm surprised she hasn't stuck her head in here. With all the flirting I do she has to want to come in and step on my toe.




With all the flirting you do she has to want to do more than that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Someone tell me that doesn't mean what my dirty mind thinks that means.



It means I had to use the restroom.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It means I had to use the restroom.




TMI!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> With all the flirting you do she has to want to do more than that.



You've seen what she does at CM. She does do more than that. She can't here. Could be why we don't see her in here much. Also I'm not stalking her. I've responded to a post or two.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Someone tell me that doesn't mean what my dirty mind thinks that means.






			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> It means I had to use the restroom.




It appears to have meant what I thought it meant. Yuck. Fru keep those details to yourself.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> You've seen what she does at CM. She does do more than that. She can't here. Could be why we don't see her in here much. Also I'm not stalking her. I've responded to a post or two.




She seems fun, though she'd have to tone it down a little in here.


----------



## megamania

'allo.   I'm home and here.   How goes it tonight?


----------



## Mycanid

Hiya Mega!

I'm baa - aack!


----------



## Heckler

'sup, Megs.  We're just kinda chillin' right now.


----------



## megamania

People speaking for you once again Aeson?   The trouble makers and gossipmongers.... blah


----------



## Heckler

And the fungus is back.  

It's a party.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> 'sup, Megs.  We're just kinda chillin' right now.





Wish I was 'chillin''.   The factory was hot stuffy and a tad muggy.   To top it off, by stopping in here this afternoon I didn't change clothes so I was in jeans and a thick t-shirt.

sweat....yuck.


----------



## Mycanid

Ohhh ....

Oh the wren oh the wren
Is the king of all birds
And on St. Stephen's day
It got stuck in the furze
SO it's up with the kettle
and down with the pan
Won't you give us a penny
For to bury the wren?

Yatn datn deddl-la datn deedl-la datn
Yatn datn datn datn deedl-la datn dah!
Yump dump deddl-la datn deedl-la datn
Dou datn dah dadln datn dee-n da dah!


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> And the fungus is back.
> 
> It's a party.




[best animal voice complete with head bangin']

PARETY! PARTY! PARTY!   MAHHHHHHH!   HAH_HAH_HAH!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Wish I was 'chillin''.   The factory was hot stuffy and a tad muggy.   To top it off, by stopping in here this afternoon I didn't change clothes so I was in jeans and a thick t-shirt.
> 
> sweat....yuck.




 

Well ... at least you are home now, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

The fungus dons his senatorial toga and tries to look important....   

only succeeds in looking absolutely foolish....  :\


----------



## megamania

I'll be back in ten minutes.   Need beverage and food.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. And personally I thaink that class/concept [Mongoose] is terrible.



What don't you like about the Cloistered Cleric?  It's certaintly more fitting to a general priest than the D&D war priest version of cleric.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha ... gurgi loves those munchings and crunchings!


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Mongoose?  Thought it was an option in Unearthed Arcana...



Unearthed Arcana republished several things that were OGL, as they had the right too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohhh ....
> 
> Oh the wren oh the wren
> Is the king of all birds
> And on St. Stephen's day
> It got stuck in the furze
> SO it's up with the kettle
> and down with the pan
> Won't you give us a penny
> For to bury the wren?
> 
> Yatn datn deddl-la datn deedl-la datn
> Yatn datn datn datn deedl-la datn dah!
> Yump dump deddl-la datn deedl-la datn
> Dou datn dah dadln datn dee-n da dah!




Kissing you is not what I had planned 
And now I'm not so sure just where I stand 
I wasn't looking for true love 
But now you're looking at me 
You're the only one I can think of 
You're the only one I see 

CHORUS: 
All I need 
Is just a little more time 

To be sure what I feel 
Is it all in my mind 
Cause it seems so hard to believe 
That you're all I need 

Yes it's true we've all been hurt before 
But it doesn't seem to matter anymore 
It may be a chance we're taking 
But it always comes to this 
If this isn't love we're making 
Then I don't know what it is 

All I need 
Is just a little more time 
To be sure what I feel 
Is it all in my mind 
Cause it seems so hard to believe 

CHORUS 

No stars are out tonight 
But we're shining our own light 
And it's never felt so bright 
Cause girl the way I'm feeling 
It's easy to believe 
That you're all I need 

Ahhhh 
You're all I need 
Oooooh ahhhh


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> What don't you like about the Cloistered Cleric?  It's certaintly more fitting to a general priest than the D&D war priest version of cleric.




AhA! A cheery good evening to you Bront! 

How are you?

[Other than up in arms about the cloistered cleric, I mean.   ]


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll be back in ten minutes.   Need beverage and food.



Bring me some.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... a dead bird to Jack Wagner ringtones.  :\ 

That was a switch!


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AhA! A cheery good evening to you Bront!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> [Other than up in arms about the cloistered cleric, I mean.   ]



Been better. Been in a bit of a low spot of late


----------



## Mycanid

Still eh?

I was hoping the Ctrl+V thread would lift your spirits a teeny bit?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What say you, Bront?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AhA! A cheery good evening to you Bront!
> 
> How are you?
> 
> [Other than up in arms about the cloistered cleric, I mean.   ]





Definitely not suited to the cleric who wants to do little more than kick ass in his deity's name....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow ... a dead bird to Jack Wagner ringtones.  :\
> 
> That was a switch!



The ringtones thing was unintentional.


----------



## Mycanid

ACtually burying a carcase to kissing someone too ... strange transition.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Now I'm off to bed and go play pirate later today (tomorrow).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Been better. Been in a bit of a low spot of late



_*gives Bront a hug*_


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Definitely not suited to the cleric who wants to do little more than kick ass in his deity's name....




There are many ways to do so, good madame.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now I'm off to bed and go play pirate later today (tomorrow).




G'night ma'am.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The fungus dons his senatorial toga and tries to look important....
> 
> only succeeds in looking absolutely foolish....  :\




Reminds me of Pooh-Bah!


----------



## Mycanid

I remind you of Pooh-Bah?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I remind you of Pooh-Bah?




Dressed up all fancy trying to look important and only looking foolish...yes.

Do you not know your Gilbert & Sullivan?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The fungus dons his senatorial toga and tries to look important....
> 
> only succeeds in looking absolutely foolish....  :\



A mycanoid jedi!


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Still eh?
> 
> I was hoping the Ctrl+V thread would lift your spirits a teeny bit?



Can't do that at work safely.

That explains why it was dedicated to me 

Actualy, I keep looking for more feedback and interest in my setting material I've been working on here.  And a few other projects.  

That, and other things are just blah.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Definitely not suited to the cleric who wants to do little more than kick ass in his deity's name....



Indeed they aren't, but not all priests are aiming for that, are they?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Do you not know your Gilbert & Sullivan?



 Not I.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Dressed up all fancy trying to look important and only looking foolish...yes.
> 
> Do you not know your Gilbert & Sullivan?




Oh ... G&S ... actually not too well. I am not very familiar with musicals, even the older stuff.

I actually thought you were referring to Winnie the "Pooh Bear"!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A mycanoid jedi!




Hmm ... never thought of that.

No light sabers for me though. Too dangerous.   

Sliced mushroom is NOT on the menu tonight thank you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I actually thought you were referring to Winnie the "Pooh Bear"!



Thats what I thought too.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sliced mushroom is NOT on the menu tonight thank you.



Good, because I'm alergic


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Bring me some.





Got manwich (cold)

hot pockets

diet cherry soda


Some day the wife will understand I need stuff thawed for when I get home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sliced mushroom is NOT on the menu tonight thank you.



It was on the burger I ate at the pub though.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Indeed they aren't, but not all priests are aiming for that, are they?




Without straying TOO far afield ... I would agree. But only in specific contexts....


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Good, because I'm alergic




You're allergic to me....   

Was it something I said? ....


----------



## Heckler

Bront, I've tried looking at that but for some reason I can't download or open it...


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Got manwich (cold)
> 
> hot pockets
> 
> diet cherry soda
> 
> Some day the wife will understand I need stuff thawed for when I get home.




Diet cherry soda?   

Well ... when you are thirsty you are thirsty.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It was on the burger I ate at the pub though.




FIEND!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Can't do that at work safely.
> 
> That explains why it was dedicated to me
> 
> Actualy, I keep looking for more feedback and interest in my setting material I've been working on here.  And a few other projects.
> 
> That, and other things are just blah.




I understand about the waiting for feedback thing ... that can be a drag sometimes. Have thoughts even of "Ah nobody cares what I am doing here. I'm just writing all this into the table and wearing out my wrists and hands, etc., etc."

Yep. Been there. Done that.  :\


----------



## megamania

Active while I away.

Anyone know how Winnie the Pooh Bear got his name?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> FRIEND!



FIFY


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Active while I away.
> 
> Anyone know how Winnie the Pooh Bear got his name?




I actually thought he was named after a live bear he and his son saw in a zoo somewhere....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... G&S ... actually not too well. I am not very familiar with musicals, even the older stuff.
> 
> I actually thought you were referring to Winnie the "Pooh Bear"!




Pooh-Bah is from "The Mikado."  Its set in a small Japanese villiage, and Pooh-Bah is an arrogant ass of a noble who holds every title in town (except Lord High Executioner).  I like it better than "Penzance," even if its not as well known.  Here's a brief bit of his dialogue:

Pooh-Bah. Don't mention it. I am, in point of fact, a particularly haughty and exclusive person, of pre-Adamite ancestral descent. You will understand this when I tell you that I can trace my ancestry back to a protoplasmal primordial atomic globule. Consequently, my family pride is something inconceivable. I can't help it. I was born sneering. But I struggle hard to overcome this defect. I mortify my pride continually. When all the great officers of State resigned in a body because they were too proud to serve under an ex-tailor, did I not unhesitatingly accept all their posts at once?

Pish-Tush. And the salaries attached to them? You did.

Pooh-Bah. It is consequently my degrading duty to serve this upstart as First Lord of the Treasury, Lord Chief Justice, Commander-in-Chief, Lord High Admiral, Master of the Buckhounds, Groom of the Back Stairs, Archbishop of Titipu, and Lord Mayor, both acting and elect, all rolled into one. And at a salary! A Pooh-Bah paid for his services! I a salaried minion! But I do it! It revolts me, but I do it!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Diet cherry soda?
> 
> Well ... when you are thirsty you are thirsty.




actually its not too bad.   I'm sure its doing something to my interior but then again all soda does as it has so many acids in it.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> FIFY




I've been edited.  :\ 

ROFL!    

*sigh* MAJOR inside joke there ... way too long to explain it....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I've been edited.  :\
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> *sigh* MAJOR inside joke there ... way too long to explain it....



Send it to me in an email.

BTW, what happened tour sig?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler ... that is CLASSIC G&S as I remember it.    

Say ...    ... did you just type all that from memory?

Wow.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I understand about the waiting for feedback thing ... that can be a drag sometimes. Have thoughts even of "Ah nobody cares what I am doing here. I'm just writing all this into the table and wearing out my wrists and hands, etc., etc."
> 
> Yep. Been there. Done that.  :\





That is the main reason I quit writing my story hours.   That said though, I'm looking to start a new one to see action here this summer or fall.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Send it to me in an email.
> 
> BTW, what happened tour sig?




I was edited....

[Tries to hold it in and then bursts out laughing like a drunken pack of hyenas]


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I actually thought he was named after a live bear he and his son saw in a zoo somewhere....





Winnipeg zoo.  The bear there was named Pooh.    So Winnie the Pooh.

Give the mushroom a noprize.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heckler ... that is CLASSIC G&S as I remember it.
> 
> Say ...    ... did you just type all that from memory?
> 
> Wow.




Actually, a quick google search led me to Boise State, who , for some reason, has the whole thing on line.

A quick copy and paste later...

http://math.boisestate.edu/gas/mikado/webopera/index.html


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was edited....
> 
> [Tries to hold it in and then bursts out laughing like a drunken pack of hyenas]



Oh.....kay. Thats freakin' a bit.

Seriously though, why'd you change your sig?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> That is the main reason I quit writing my story hours.   That said though, I'm looking to start a new one to see action here this summer or fall.




I have been toying with the idea of re-posting the story-hour that was lost in the crash the past few weeks maself....

Still not convinced thoroughly.

I'd probably want to type it out on the comp first and then post it bit by bit....

Too much work otherwise ... especially if a crash occurs again for some unforeseen reason.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> She seems fun, though she'd have to tone it down a little in here.



She can be. Don't get on her bad side. I'm trying to be the buff between her and another friend.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Winnipeg zoo.  The bear there was named Pooh.    So Winnie the Pooh.
> 
> Give the mushroom a noprize.




Wow.   

I was RIGHT? Hoodathunk?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh.....kay. Thats freakin' a bit.
> 
> Seriously though, why'd you change your sig?




[Pulls long, dark cape in front of his form and stealthily glances from side to side...]

 

Seriously though ... no big reason. I just wanted it to be shorter.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> She can be. Don't get on her bad side. I'm trying to be the buff between her and another friend.




Ouch!

Good luck with that.  That's a harsh place to be.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Actually, a quick google search led me to Boise State, who , for some reason, has the whole thing on line.
> 
> A quick copy and paste later...
> 
> http://math.boisestate.edu/gas/mikado/webopera/index.html




Ahh ... shoodathawt.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seriously though ... no big reason. I just wanted it to be shorter.



And hide that fact that you are a clone of the original Mycanid?


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I understand about the waiting for feedback thing ... that can be a drag sometimes. Have thoughts even of "Ah nobody cares what I am doing here. I'm just writing all this into the table and wearing out my wrists and hands, etc., etc."
> 
> Yep. Been there. Done that.  :\



Give me feedback!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> She can be. Don't get on her bad side. I'm trying to be the buff between her and another friend.




You are a brave man sir ... braver than I am at least.  :\ 

Well ... that being said, I should sign off for the night. The pc I was working on has finished restoring itself to its former image and all is well in the localized comp universe.

Perhaps I will see you all later on, eh?   

Adios!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Give me feedback!



Whats with the twig?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And hide that fact that you are a clone of the original Mycanid?




Or am I....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Or am I....



The original ate his own head.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats with the twig?



It's a Hong Stick.  Forum mods and admins learn to be proficient in them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a Hong Stick.  Forum mods and admins learn to be proficient in them.



So, the Hong Stick does have powers. I knew it!


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a Hong Stick.  Forum mods and admins learn to be proficient in them.




We called those switches.  Parents have proficiency with them.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, the Hong Stick does have powers. I knew it!



Sorry, can't tell you, or I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> We called those switches.  Parents have proficiency with them.



Internet switches are something different.  So it's the Hong Stick.


----------



## megamania

Callin' it a night guys.    See ya.  Have a great weekend if I don't see you (or even I do)


----------



## Heckler

See ya Megs.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ouch!
> 
> Good luck with that.  That's a harsh place to be.



No kidding. I'm sure you know who the other friend is. I'm sure you can imagine how harsh it is some times.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, can't tell you, or I'd have to kill you.



Not to worry. I have a feeling I'll be getting my hands on one shortly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Callin' it a night guys.    See ya.  Have a great weekend if I don't see you (or even I do)



Later Mega! Sleep well!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You are a brave man sir ... braver than I am at least.  :\



It's my duty and I carry the burden with honor.


----------



## Heckler

Bront, every time I try to look at your setting stuff, I get "IE cannot download...IE cannot find or open webpage"

Any ideas whats wrong with me?


----------



## The_Warlock

So, there is life in the hive...

As to former comments and queries:

1) Yes, my cat is named Doom, not only does it fit her personality, it's what I'll bring to the yabos that decided letting her out into the wild was a perfectly fine method of ditching their owner responsibilities, should I ever meet them.

2) Under almost every other circumstance, I agree, I'd rather read than listen to a book...but reading the Silmarillion is very much like what I imagine skinning your own face would be like (I hyperbolize, but you get the drift). A fantastic pre-history story of the world, written rather more like a history text than a novel. And, I'll point out that, with few exceptions, the story told is not overall a happy one - so dry and depressing is hard to wade through in block text.

3) There seemed other things, but that's too many pages back...Forward...HOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> No kidding. I'm sure you know who the other friend is. I'm sure you can imagine how harsh it is some times.




I can take a guess, I've seen them snipe each other once in a while.  And, yeah, getting between two friends is never easy.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> Bront, every time I try to look at your setting stuff, I get "IE cannot download...IE cannot find or open webpage"
> 
> Any ideas whats wrong with me?



Not sure, try this link

http://www.bront.org/smf/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=250.0;attach=104


----------



## The_Warlock

Hello all, how goes?


----------



## Bront

You have a second #3 Warlock...


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> You have a second #3 Warlock...




Made you look...


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I can take a guess, I've seen them snipe each other once in a while.  And, yeah, getting between two friends is never easy.



Some times I just let them go at it. They have to get it out of their systems. I think at times there is just too much bad blood. We'll see.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some times I just let them go at it. They have to get it out of their systems. I think at times there is just too much bad blood. We'll see.




Ahh, referree, not always an enviable position. Good luck on that.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> 2) Under almost every other circumstance, I agree, I'd rather read than listen to a book...but reading the Silmarillion is very much like what I imagine skinning your own face would be like (I hyperbolize, but you get the drift). A fantastic pre-history story of the world, written rather more like a history text than a novel. And, I'll point out that, with few exceptions, the story told is not overall a happy one - so dry and depressing is hard to wade through in block text.




Hey, you want a tough read, try "The Art of War."  The plot is non-existant, the characters are dry and boring, I mean, the damn thing reads like a textbook.  *snore*  Frankly, I don't see why its a classic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening TOW?


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> Not sure, try this link
> 
> http://www.bront.org/smf/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=250.0;attach=104




No go, I get the same response.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hey, you want a tough read, try "The Art of War."  The plot is non-existant, the characters are dry and boring, I mean, the damn thing reads like a textbook.  *snore*  Frankly, I don't see why its a classic.




Heh. You FUNny. I laeke yu...heh


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hey, you want a tough read, try "The Art of War."  The plot is non-existant, the characters are dry and boring, I mean, the damn thing reads like a textbook.  *snore*  Frankly, I don't see why its a classic.



I hear it's a must read for anyone that wants to get ahead in the corporate arena. I believe it is popular with Japanese business men.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening TOW?




TOW?

TOW.

TOWTOWTOWTOWTOWTOWTOWTOW...

Tomorrow

Or

Wednesday?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening TOW?




Not too much. The cat DIDN'T succeed in taking the groomer's eye out today, so all is well. It does look, however, like the one experience with a different groomer has traumatized her into a feral state whenever I take her to the vet's (where the groomer that I like and who is back had gotten her to the point of not needing any assistance and no sedation), even with the good groomer I like. Looks like we are going to have to start ALL OVER from scratch (pun intended) getting Doom readjusted to quartely grooming visits. Argh.

Other than that, things are peachy. Tomorrow is Car Wars Saturday, and there will be much Matchbox Exploditating...

Yourself?


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> TOW?
> 
> TOW.
> 
> TOWTOWTOWTOWTOWTOWTOWTOW...
> 
> Tomorrow
> 
> Or
> 
> Wednesday?




Tube-launched, Optically tracked, Wire guided....


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> No go, I get the same response.



Odd.  Try this.

What browser and version are you using btw?

If you want, post in the peanut gallery about this, and I can troubleshoot it on my boards.

BTW, the timeframe of the great war has been cut in half to about 500 years instead of 1,000.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tube-launched, Optically tracked, Wire guided....



Uh oh. Big booma.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hear it's a must read for anyone that wants to get ahead in the corporate arena. I believe it is popular with Japanese business men.




VERY popular in Japanese business.  I read through it once, and while it was interesting, I think you really do have to study it like a text to get much out of it.

It might also help if I had a better understanding of some Eastern concepts.  There are some mentions of Water I'm sure went right over my head.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Uh oh. Big booma.




Big BADA Boom...


----------



## Aeson

We need to see if Wulfie wants to play. Wulfwynn is without game at the moment. She might want to try it out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yourself?



I'm having a great day. Went to the pub with my dad and uncle, downed a few brewskis and shot some pool. My uncle picked up the tab as a birthday present to me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> VERY popular in Japanese business.  I read through it once, and while it was interesting, I think you really do have to study it like a text to get much out of it.
> 
> It might also help if I had a better understanding of some Eastern concepts.  There are some mentions of Water I'm sure went right over my head.




OR, you can take it's proverbs totally out of context, quoting them in an effort to sound like a philosophical ninja...which primarily how I've seen it used by gamers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Big BADA Boom...



I'll be graboid hunting later.


----------



## Aeson

I think it's time for me to check out. good night guys.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm having a great day. Went to the pub with my dad and uncle, downed a few brewskis and shot some pool. My uncle picked up the tab as a birthday present to me.




Sounds like fun...Pool is great fun even if you aren't good at it.

I used to have a pool table in my basement, but there just isn't quite enough room for it...so it got canibalized to make a Gaming Table of Greatness. Such is the life of a jury-rigger...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it's time for me to check out. good night guys.




Cya Aeson...have a great weekend..


----------



## The_Warlock

Ok, the cat is giving me the crazy ape look again...time to jet...cya all later


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it's time for me to check out. good night guys.



Good night Aeson. Sleep well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, the cat is giving me the crazy ape look again...time to jet...cya all later



 Need to know more.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Need to know more.



It's safer that you don't.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's safer that you don't.



And how exactly is it that you know that.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And how exactly is it that you know that.



I know everything, and I'm always right.

Ask my wife


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> Odd.  Try this.
> 
> What browser and version are you using btw?
> 
> If you want, post in the peanut gallery about this, and I can troubleshoot it on my boards.
> 
> BTW, the timeframe of the great war has been cut in half to about 500 years instead of 1,000.




First of all, don't worry about this on my account.  I'm pretty stupid when it comes to computers.  Its highly likely I'm screwing it up myself.

I use IE to browse (don't know what version).  I use AOL 9.0 to get online, though, if that matters.

I got it to download fine, but when I try to open it Wordpad starts giving me attitude and won't open it.  Some kind of "illegal operation" message.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> OR, you can take it's proverbs totally out of context, quoting them in an effort to sound like a philosophical ninja...which primarily how I've seen it used by gamers.




No thanks, I took pseudo-intellectuals as a favored enemy...


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> First of all, don't worry about this on my account.  I'm pretty stupid when it comes to computers.  Its highly likely I'm screwing it up myself.
> 
> I use IE to browse (don't know what version).  I use AOL 9.0 to get online, though, if that matters.
> 
> I got it to download fine, but when I try to open it Wordpad starts giving me attitude and won't open it.  Some kind of "illegal operation" message.



Sounds like a problem with your computer, or your internet connection.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I know everything, and I'm always right.
> 
> Ask my wife



Yeah right, and I'm Hank Williams.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds like a problem with your computer, or your internet connection.



Yeah. Try DLing it from a different computer Heckler.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah right, and I'm Hank Williams.



I actualy have her on record admitting that I'm always right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I actualy have her on record admitting that I'm always right.



Doesn't matter. Everyone is wrong every once in a while.


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds like a problem with your computer, or your internet connection.




Entirely possible and highly probable.

I was able to open the attachment (rather than DL it).  It looks like the doc started about halfway through the noble class, and finished with 6th level seeker spells.  Lots of gibberish followed after that.

But like I said, don't worry about it on my account.

I did read what you have posted, and it sounds very interesting.  The only "problem" (and I'm using that term lightly) is that with no humans and few half-elves, certain multi-class combos become problematic.  IE One concept I'd like to try someday is a Monk/Cleric going into Sacred Fist.  Unless you've changed the multi-class/preferred class rules there are no PC races that have cleric or Monk as preferred.  You'd have to jump back and forth to avoid the XP penalty, except that monk won't let you do that.

Of course, this may not be a concern of yours.  I just happen to like playing the occasional oddball combo.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. Try DLing it from a different computer Heckler.




If I had a different computer, you think I'd be using this piece of junk?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> If I had a different computer, you think I'd be using this piece of junk?



Different computer = different location. Sorry that I wasn't that clear. Can you try to DL it at the local library?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Different computer = different location. Sorry that I wasn't that clear. Can you try to DL it at the local library?




Ahhh.

Not right now, it's 2:30 here.  There is an internet /coffeehouse nearby I could use tomorrow.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> Entirely possible and highly probable.
> 
> I was able to open the attachment (rather than DL it).  It looks like the doc started about halfway through the noble class, and finished with 6th level seeker spells.  Lots of gibberish followed after that.
> 
> But like I said, don't worry about it on my account.
> 
> I did read what you have posted, and it sounds very interesting.  The only "problem" (and I'm using that term lightly) is that with no humans and few half-elves, certain multi-class combos become problematic.  IE One concept I'd like to try someday is a Monk/Cleric going into Sacred Fist.  Unless you've changed the multi-class/preferred class rules there are no PC races that have cleric or Monk as preferred.  You'd have to jump back and forth to avoid the XP penalty, except that monk won't let you do that.
> 
> Of course, this may not be a concern of yours.  I just happen to like playing the occasional oddball combo.



A) No monks.  B) No favored classes. C) Lots of half-elves (Where do you think all the humans went?)


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ahhh.
> 
> Not right now, it's 2:30 here.  There is an internet /coffeehouse nearby I could use tomorrow.



Might be worth it.

I'm running a PbP on my site too if you're interested.

I'm guessing it's an issue with your ISP though.  Dialup sucks.  AOL, more so.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I worry about you sometimes.
> 
> skee ball



Skee ball is the best! Hell, we take Kylee to Chuck E Cheese just so we have an excuse to take turns playing skeeball! Skeeball machines are actually fairly easy to construct. We are going to make one to put in the basement.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Big BADA Boom...



Fifth Element reference


----------



## Aurora

You guys were chatty last night! We watched the 2nd pirates movie so we could get ready to watch #3, and then we watched Hidalgo. One of our friends had never seen it.

Watching Pirates 2 a 2nd time really clarified some thngs for me. There were a few things I didn't catch the first go-around and I like the movie better now that I saw it a 2nd time.


----------



## Aurora

Have a good weekend everyone! I'll be around a couple times.


----------



## megamania

Taking a ten minute time out to allow the mower and myself to cool off.   Still need to weed whack, cut lumber, cut trees, move extra lumber and according to the kids-  take them swimming.  riiiiiiight.   



So my favorite thing to do for a time out is....EN World.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Watching Pirates 2 a 2nd time really clarified some thngs for me. There were a few things I didn't catch the first go-around and I like the movie better now that I saw it a 2nd time.





The movie was a part one kinda thing which spoiled it for me.   At least its coming out the summer after instead of waiting until 2008 or 2009.


----------



## megamania

Update on the kids....

I allowed them to watch the Austin Powers movie series.  Now my son is Mini-Me.  grooooooan.    


My daughter and I just had a "Father knows Best" talk.   She is adamant about swimming NOW.   I won't.  Two kids.  Two adults.   The water is high and cold.  So she then attacks me for taking a few minutes to cool off to be here.   She is sooooo like her mother.    


Well..... my ten is basically up so later folks.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Skee ball is the best! Hell, we take Kylee to Chuck E Cheese just so we have an excuse to take turns playing skeeball! Skeeball machines are actually fairly easy to construct. We are going to make one to put in the basement.




My daughter is addicted to those at Orbitz.


----------



## megamania

ONE LAST THING-


I just noticed we are page 400!

What happens at 1000?  000?!?     Awesome!   we get to start all over again!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have a good weekend everyone! I'll be around a couple times.



Enjoy 527 day.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys were chatty last night! We watched the 2nd pirates movie so we could get ready to watch #3, and then we watched Hidalgo. One of our friends had never seen it.
> 
> Watching Pirates 2 a 2nd time really clarified some thngs for me. There were a few things I didn't catch the first go-around and I like the movie better now that I saw it a 2nd time.



You missed a good party to watch pirate and a horse movies?


----------



## megamania

I am such a sap.


Just watched the ending of Iron Giant again with my son with lunch.  I still cry when he flies up to face the rocket head on and remembers being told he can be whatever he wants to be.  " Superman " and smiles, closed his eyes and boom.



Buggers me.


----------



## megamania

no ones here so I'm going back to work.   til later.


----------



## megamania

New Avatar.

Activision's megamania video game which is where I got the name for my comicbook character which is where my User name came from.     

off to do finally do work.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I am such a sap.
> 
> 
> Just watched the ending of Iron Giant again with my son with lunch.  I still cry when he flies up to face the rocket head on and remembers being told he can be whatever he wants to be.  " Superman " and smiles, closed his eyes and boom.
> 
> 
> 
> Buggers me.



I cry everytime I watch it too. Dshai does as well. The Iron Giant is probably in my Top 5 of animated movies. It's just all around a great movie.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't seen The Iron Giant. I started watching it one day but didn't finish. I'm not sure why. I never got around to seeing it again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hivers. It seems so quiet today.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hello hivers. It seems so quiet today.



It's a holiday weekend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a holiday weekend.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a holiday weekend.





The next thing you will say is its beautiful weather out too.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't seen The Iron Giant. I started watching it one day but didn't finish. I'm not sure why. I never got around to seeing it again.





Its a good movie.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I cry everytime I watch it too. Dshai does as well. The Iron Giant is probably in my Top 5 of animated movies. It's just all around a great movie.





I am a gun.

No you are not.

I am a gun

You are what you decide to be.



Very good movie.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> The next thing you will say is its beautiful weather out too.



It is a great temp here today, but a bit overcast and we just had a short rain a few min ago. Kylee did get to play in her new pool, but man it was COLD! We just filled it up last night and I guess it didn't get hot enough for it to really warm up at all considering the water came from our well. I think next time we decided to let her get in we'll boil 2 stockpots of water and add it to the pool. LOL Maybe that will increase the temp by a degree.   (It's a rather large pool 4' X 6' and we filled it about 12" deep)


----------



## Aurora

I just downloaded like 20 photoshop actions and now I need to install them all. *sigh* I am going to be doing this for awhile.


----------



## megamania

He is the character I am using for my Storyhour-  Patherfinder.   Part James Bond / Part XXX / part DnD.   I'm looking forward to doing it.   Oh did I mention it will be in a format of a daily comicstrip?

I won't post it until I have the first story done.

PCS / NPCS OF DARK LANTERNS: PATHFINDER

DARK LANTERN: PATHFINDER
JAMES PLAY  Rog 1 / Scout 3/ Rang 2 / Fit 2  INIT+10    SP40ft   AC 22  (TO17  FT17 ) ALCN  CR “8” 
Medium Humanoid (Unique)	SAVES  F+11  R+12  W+9      S18  D20  C18  I18  W18  C18    
ATTACKS / DAM	Club +11 melee    1d6+6 damage  20x2		
FULL ROUND		Club +11 /+7 melee    1d6+6  damage 20x2
			  OR Clubs x2  +9 / +9 / +5  1d6+6 damage 20x2
			Long Bow +10 melee  20x3	
BASE ATT / GRAPPLE:	+6 / +10						HD 1d6+5d8+2d10+32 (85)
ARMOR		22/23 (+5 dex, Leather Armor+3, Ring of Pro +2 Deflect, +1 Competence IF 10+ ft move)
SPEC ATT		Sneak Attack: +1d6 extra damage whenever one loses DEX / Flat Footed/ Flanked
			Smirmish Attack: +1d6 IF Pathfinder moves TEN of moves ten or more feet that round
			COMBAT STYLE: CLUB x2  Gains 2 Weapon Feat
SPEC QUA		Trap Finding: Locate any trap even over a DC 20
			Skill Points: 4+normal at level one  /  +1 per level after that
			Feats: Bonus Feat at level one 	
			Battle Fortitude:  +1 to Fort checks and Init (Competence Bonus) 
Lose bonus with Med armor or load
			Uncanny Dodge (EX): CAN NOT BE CAUGHT FLAT FOOTED
			Fast Movement (EX):  +10ft
			Trackless Step (EX): In natural Surrounding- can not be tracked naturally
			FAVORED ENEMY: Human +2 Bluff, List, S Mot, Spot and Surv     +2 DAMAGE
			Wild Empathy (EX): Improve Attitudes of animals.  Animals = Indifferent
FACE / REACH		5 / 5
SKILLS			Bal +9, Bluff +5, Climb +12, Con +9, Dec Script +5, Dip +5, Dis Able +9, Disg+5, E Art +6, Forg +5, G Info +5, Heal +9,  Hide +12, Intim +5, Jump +7, Know: Dung +8, Know: Local +6, Know: Nat +5, List +9, M Sil +12, Op Lock +9, Ride +10, Search +10, Seduction +8, S Mot +5, Spot +8, Surv +12, Swim +10, Tumb +8, Use Magic +8, Use Rope +7	 
FEATS			Improved Init, Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will,  Pow Att, Track, Weapon Focus: Club, Weapon Focus: L Bow
TREASURE		(50,000)  
Leather Armor+3: Glamored / Blurred (18700)  3/day  Blur Spell for 5rds   20% mischance
Wood Clubs+2 (8000 ea)  34700
Dimension Stride Boots (2000)  +2 to Jump (Compentence)  
5 charges a day (renew at sunrise) 1= teleport 20ft  3= teleport 40ft  5=teleport 60ft
			Ring of Protection +2 (8000) 44700
LANGUAGE		Common, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Dwarven	
BOOK / PAGE		PHB basics Rogue / Ranger / Fit  SHARN: History of City and World  Comp Adv: Scout
			Magic Item Comp: Armor	, Boots	DMG: Magic Items and Mundane
NOTES 3.5
HISTORY:KNOWN	The parents of Jim Play aka Pathfinder both worked for the Breland Government.  Charles Play was a personal bodyguard to the King while Magga Chatos-Play worked for the Breland Magic War Developers.  Each were well respected and successful at their work.  Charles at one point saved the King from a lich’s attack (Cheng) who attempted to poison him with a special and unique negative energy disease.  Charles leapt in the way of the magical ray and saved the king.  Cheng escaped.

Calling on House Jorasco’s leaders for aid, The King of Breland tried to save the young hero’s life.  The healers tried everything but all failed.  Charles was to die.  The next day Charles awoke, all scars were gone, his injured trick elbow was fixed and most importantly- he was alive and bursting with energy.  The King was overjoyed and considered it a miracle. That week he fathered a son with his young wife.  The child was born healthy and strong.  (Nat 18’s across the board)

James Play grew up to be a thrill seeker and very full of energy.  He excelled at sports, history, literature and had a unique sense of justice and rules.  He is a maverick.

His parents died when he was 16.  Some say they died from the accident and others say it was as their sky coach lost control and plummeted from the sky into the Hilt on purpose thus murdered.  

He left the city to travel for the next year.  The war was going strong so he was limited to where he could go.  The government also wanted him to be in the army but he was always “somewhere else” and could not be found.   At 18 a stranger came to him and said he had a destiny to fulfill and needed to avenge the thousands of deaths that will occur.  The stranger gave him a key and left.  The key lead  James to a vault in the Sharn Kundarak Bank.  Once opening it, he found his folks had stored dozens of magical items for him and several life times of money. 

Deciding to know more of Breland and its activities, James then came to the King and became a Dark Lantern instantly.  This doesn’t go over well with most Lantern leaders whom already distrusted the young man before.

This was two years ago.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Oh did I mention it will be in a format of a daily comicstrip?



Dshai was thinking about turning Small Beginnings into a comic strip of sorts from here on out. It seems that Enk is no longer interested in writing. So, he may consider changing the way things are done.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is a great temp here today, but a bit overcast and we just had a short rain a few min ago. Kylee did get to play in her new pool, but man it was COLD! We just filled it up last night and I guess it didn't get hot enough for it to really warm up at all considering the water came from our well. I think next time we decided to let her get in we'll boil 2 stockpots of water and add it to the pool. LOL Maybe that will increase the temp by a degree.   (It's a rather large pool 4' X 6' and we filled it about 12" deep)





I am guessing the river is a refreshing 50 degrees now.  Just returned from our second swim.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai was thinking about turning Small Beginnings into a comic strip of sorts from here on out. It seems that Enk is no longer interested in writing. So, he may consider changing the way things are done.





I will do it quasi- Prince Valiant in style.   A few paragraphs of written descriptions with then drawings.  Every Sunday would be either color or done larger.

I have been working on plots, reoccuring types and the structure of the Dark Lanterns for Eberron.

The main character is named John Play.   Did that for corny titles like:  Play it Loose, Play it Loud and Proud, Play Ball etc.....


He will have storys about his parents, his own adventures, Dark lantern missions and other stuff.   Villiams will be Aurum (Spectre), Lords of Dust and others.


It may be why I'm so upbeat as of late.  I am having a good time working it out and doing villian designs.

Lord Cinnabar (Lord Sin to you the readers) will be fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fifth Element reference




Are you are Meat Popsicle?


----------



## megamania

I'm back and no one else is.   Guess I'll do the grill thing again......


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm back and no one else is.   Guess I'll do the grill thing again......




Oh! Well! I'm no one, eh?! Hmmph...

(Stomps off)

just kidding...


----------



## The_Warlock

Not that I'll actually be on for long, just figured I'd check in before moving on to the evening's entertainment...

Car Wars day was smaller than expected (several sickies/tireds and one who took a once in a lifetime chance to visit the West Coast between jobs), but we had fun, and pretty much blew each other up about 75' from the starting line. 

We now remember WHY so few people play with Div 15 cars...chuckle

But, I've got some villian construction and some online MMOing to do this evening as the relaxation and the beginning opf a week of vaca begins...


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I'm out for now, though I may be back this evening...have a good eve folks, wherever you are...


----------



## Aeson

Really need to work on my timing. I keep missing Warlock and Aurora. All I get are Fru and Mega.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh! Well! I'm no one, eh?! Hmmph...
> 
> (Stomps off)
> 
> just kidding...






So close........


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Really need to work on my timing. I keep missing Warlock and Aurora. All I get are Fru and Mega.





meaning....?   

Food gone....nappy time...over.    No one to visit.......   Work on pathfinder again I suppose...


----------



## megamania

Bored


Postwhoring



last reply to the top ten messages on Off Topic......


signing off.....


----------



## Bront

Hi everybody!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you are Meat Popsicle?



Ugh......no.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi everybody!



Hello Bront. 

I am busy in photoshop, but I figured I'd jump over here for a break.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Bront.
> 
> I am busy in photoshop, but I figured I'd jump over here for a break.



Cool 

BTW, if you weren't aware, I activated your account at bront.org   Apparently you had problems activating it.


----------



## Aeson

Evening hivers. I just got back from a walk. I've managed to go for a walk the last two nights. I hope to keep it up. I've maintained the same weight for too long. It's time to lose again.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Evening hivers. I just got back from a walk. I've managed to go for a walk the last two nights. I hope to keep it up. I've maintained the same weight for too long. It's time to lose again.



I did over 30 minutes of Eliptical this morning.  It felt good, though my legs feel like jello.


----------



## Aeson

I noticed we don't see JDVN1 around much anymore. We pick up Goldmoon, Warlock and hafrogman and people leave. DannyA doesn't come in. Neither does Bento. It would be nice if one we pickup a new hiver that someone didn't drop out.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I did over 30 minutes of Eliptical this morning.  It felt good, though my legs feel like jello.



I might try one of those out one day.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might try one of those out one day.



They're odd to get used to, but they're lower impact than a treadmill.  We got ours for under $300, and it was a good deal.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> They're odd to get used to, but they're lower impact than a treadmill.  We got ours for under $300, and it was a good deal.



I'm sure it has a weight limit. Treadmills have them. I might need to wait awhile before getting one.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I did over 30 minutes of Eliptical this morning.  It felt good, though my legs feel like jello.





I know the feeling....  all too well.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Evening hivers. I just got back from a walk. I've managed to go for a walk the last two nights. I hope to keep it up. I've maintained the same weight for too long. It's time to lose again.





I am over 350 miles according to my Walk for Life thingy for the past 3 weeks and 6 days.

Over 20,000 steps today.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure it has a weight limit. Treadmills have them. I might need to wait awhile before getting one.



I'm 40 pounds over mine, and it's fine.  Most are between 250-300 (Mines's 250).


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Evening hivers. I just got back from a walk. I've managed to go for a walk the last two nights. I hope to keep it up. I've maintained the same weight for too long. It's time to lose again.





excercise which is good then avoids carbs (breads, pizza and pastas) and you should see results quickly enough.


----------



## Aeson

Bront I find your character form a little confusing. I assume I replace the X's with the numbers for HP, AC, etc. 


I'm still working on the character idea. I have yet to put anything down on paper yet. I want to work on the elven knight idea some. The -2 to str. is a bugger. I guess I need to go dex based on the fighting. I guess in that case I could use the same base character for the swashbuckler. 


Goldmoon is getting back into a regular game. Do you want to ask her if she wants to play? How many players do you want to set the cap at? How many do we have right now?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> excercise which is good then avoids carbs (breads, pizza and pastas) and you should see results quickly enough.



Carbs are my weakness. I ate some cookies not long before going for the walk.


----------



## megamania

What is she up to as of late?  I have not seen her in a bit.  Goldmoon that is...


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I am over 350 miles according to my Walk for Life thingy for the past 3 weeks and 6 days.
> 
> Over 20,000 steps today.



I assume most of that walking is done at work for work.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> What is she up to as of late?  I have not seen her in a bit.  Goldmoon that is...



She popped in and said she had a lot going on. She would update us when she could.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Carbs are my weakness. I ate some cookies not long before going for the walk.





With my diabeties it is not sugar I have issues with but carbs.   I LOVE my sandwiches, pizza and in the summer the pasta salads.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bront I find your character form a little confusing. I assume I replace the X's with the numbers for HP, AC, etc.
> 
> 
> I'm still working on the character idea. I have yet to put anything down on paper yet. I want to work on the elven knight idea some. The -2 to str. is a bugger. I guess I need to go dex based on the fighting. I guess in that case I could use the same base character for the swashbuckler.
> 
> 
> Goldmoon is getting back into a regular game. Do you want to ask her if she wants to play? How many players do you want to set the cap at? How many do we have right now?



Yes, there's a sample character on the first or second page if you have any questions on it.

It's open to all.  I'll take up to 6, but I'll take the 6 best and most fun characters.  I've been pretty public, so she can join if she wants.  I can't get her to check out my site though


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> She popped in and said she had a lot going on. She would update us when she could.




That's better than my first fear.   I thought maybe her employers had issues with her flirting with us and talking trash about army rules / ways/ life


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I assume most of that walking is done at work for work.




Stewarts I average 12,000 steps a day and Mack Molding I average 25,000.  The formula given us (which I know is wrong) is take total and divid by 2000.  That total equals miles walked.  So I average 6 miles in 6 hours of work at the store and 12 1/2 miles at the factory.

Then days like today I mowed the lawn and weed whacked it (roughly 1 1/4 acres of lawn) plus short walks to the bridge to go swimming.

I am at..... 20824 now with 1 1/2 hours left.  Doubt it'll go up much for today.


----------



## Aeson

I believe it's the Air Force. That could be the issue still. They may have put a limit on her access.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I believe it's the Air Force. That could be the issue still. They may have put a limit on her access.



Nah, it'd be a free speach problem if they didn't let them vent.  They'd rather someone vent and then get the job done than not vent and go nuts on the field.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, there's a sample character on the first or second page if you have any questions on it.
> 
> It's open to all.  I'll take up to 6, but I'll take the 6 best and most fun characters.  I've been pretty public, so she can join if she wants.  I can't get her to check out my site though



So I might not even get into the game if 6 others come up with better characters? 

Maybe one message board at a time is enough for her.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, it'd be a free speach problem if they didn't let them vent.  They'd rather someone vent and then get the job done than not vent and go nuts on the field.



Maybe she met some stud at Lake Tahoe and has been shacked up with him all this time.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That could be the issue still. They may have put a limit on her access.




Sucks.    I know if Mack allowed it, my breaks would be spent checking e-mails and EN World news.  But they allow NO internet use though I know about 1/2 dozen people that do anyway.  Eventually the computer guys will chase them down again.  So long as they avoid any questionable sites they will be okay.... for now.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, it'd be a free speach problem if they didn't let them vent.  They'd rather someone vent and then get the job done than not vent and go nuts on the field.





ah.... in her case it may be too late.   She seems to be the harmless loveable crazy type however.....   



just don't ask her to push the button....


----------



## Bront

Just to make it official...

I'm running a PbP game at my site (www.bront.org).  Anyone who wants is welcome to participate.  It takes place in my D20 world I'm writing.

Info on the setting can be found though the link in my sig.  It's still a work in progress.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe she met some stud at Lake Tahoe and has been shacked up with him all this time.





This isn't CM so I'll avoid making comments on that one......


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> So I might not even get into the game if 6 others come up with better characters?
> 
> Maybe one message board at a time is enough for her.



Potentialy.  Given I've only got 3 people who have posted enough of a concept to get working on it, and a 4th saying he would, you're probably fine.  I'm more worried about interesting backgrounds than anything else.


----------



## megamania

My computer doesn't like image rich sites.  I went to your site a while ago and it was not happy.   Kinda sucks.  I want to check it out.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> My computer doesn't like image rich sites.  I went to your site a while ago and it was not happy.   Kinda sucks.  I want to check it out.



It's not THAT image rich.  It should load fairly quickly.  What browser do you use?  Works best on firefox and IE7.

or just go to the forums, which are much tamer.


----------



## megamania

Speaking of CM.... I poped in briefly today and there appears to a lot of crap going on.  Have not followed it so I'm staying here mostly.   Part of the reason I don't like CM.... so volital (sp).


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> This isn't CM so I'll avoid making comments on that one......




We seem to get away with stuff here in the hive. See how clean you can get it and go for it.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> It's not THAT image rich.  It should load fairly quickly.  What browser do you use?  Works best on firefox and IE7.
> 
> or just go to the forums, which are much tamer.





I'm nearly completely computer illiterate.   My hook up runs at 24 to 26.4 speed.  Modem on old 1960's wires.

Kills many of my options for computer use.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Potentialy.  Given I've only got 3 people who have posted enough of a concept to get working on it, and a 4th saying he would, you're probably fine.  I'm more worried about interesting backgrounds than anything else.



I hope to have a character ready by the end of Memorial Day. I've never been big into detailed backgrounds. I might see if I can come up with one.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Speaking of CM.... I poped in briefly today and there appears to a lot of crap going on.  Have not followed it so I'm staying here mostly.   Part of the reason I don't like CM.... so volital (sp).



No crap that I'm aware of.  Other than some issues with one user that spilled over to 2, and that was more annoyances than anything.

It's less volitile than you might think for an "unmoderated" board.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We seem to get away with stuff here in the hive. See how clean you can get it and go for it.





I just remember a comment of hers that no man will ever sleep in her bed.   Made me wonder how to take it.

Option 1
Non-straight female

Option 2
Bi-sexual  (woof howl)

Option 3
Military forbids it in her building

Option 4
Sex yes....stay over no

Option 5
She is saying whatever gets us horny guys the most wand up

I think 5 but like 2 the most


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> No crap that I'm aware of.  Other than some issues with one user that spilled over to 2, and that was more annoyances than anything.
> 
> It's less volitile than you might think for an "unmoderated" board.




That minor drama is what he's talking about.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope to have a character ready by the end of Memorial Day. I've never been big into detailed backgrounds. I might see if I can come up with one.



It should be interesting.  It doesn't need to be "and at age 17 and 27 days, he had diareiah very badly", but something that maybe has a hook or drive to why he's adventuring, maybe something he's seeking (redemption, an item, a person, women).  I get very detailed with mine, but most of that is just what happens.

[sblock=Example background]Cade grew up in a small Halfling village north of Orussus. His village has had constant problems with goblins raiding the field and attacking caravans. Cade had always admired the outriders of his village, and when he grew up, trained to become one. He trained his St Bernard Alton himself, and they have become close companions.

The goblins became bold at one point, and setup a blockade. The outriders gathered and planned an assault on the blockade. Cade charged in with the outriders, and spotted someone barking out orders. He managed to strike true with his lance, and felled the goblin in one blow. Disorganized and demoralized, the blockade broke, and the outriders mopped up several goblin warriors before they could hide.

Since then, the village has been peaceful, but Cade chose to set out hoping to find or learn something that might help his village the next time the goblins attack.[/sblock]

That's from one of my LEW characters.  It's simple, gives you an idea of where he comes from and where he's going, and gives me room to play, and maybe something to specificly interest my character.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope to have a character ready by the end of Memorial Day. I've never been big into detailed backgrounds. I might see if I can come up with one.





If I know the game world and GM's style I love backgrounds.  It helps with role playing and giving purpose to the character.   Even wandering rogues have goals and interests based on their past.

If either of you looked at my John Play stats you could see his background.  His COMPLETE background I left out.  Details on what happened to the parents in truth, What happened to his father, Why he decided to join the Dark Lanterns, Who the stranger is and so on.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I just remember a comment of hers that no man will ever sleep in her bed.   Made me wonder how to take it.
> 
> Option 1
> Non-straight female
> 
> Option 2
> Bi-sexual  (woof howl)
> 
> Option 3
> Military forbids it in her building
> 
> Option 4
> Sex yes....stay over no
> 
> Option 5
> She is saying whatever gets us horny guys the most wand up
> 
> I think 5 but like 2 the most




Option 4 was the reason she gave but not that clear cut. I think option 2 is just fantasy on her part as well as ours. Option 5 is correct but not in this context.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm nearly completely computer illiterate.   My hook up runs at 24 to 26.4 speed.  Modem on old 1960's wires.
> 
> Kills many of my options for computer use.



Ouch.

I might suggest downloading and installing Firefox.  It makes turning things off a bit easier, and works better than IE6 (The default browser on XP and 2000), and it's not that large.  IE7 is the updated browser, but not everyone has it either.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> No crap that I'm aware of.  Other than some issues with one user that spilled over to 2, and that was more annoyances than anything.
> 
> It's less volitile than you might think for an "unmoderated" board.




I guess. CM is only the second site I've ever visited that was.... so open on language and the such.  A bit of Shock culture I guess.....


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Option 3
> Military forbids it in her building



There you go.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> There you go.



I don't know. I don't think she lives on base.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> 
> I might suggest downloading and installing Firefox.  It makes turning things off a bit easier, and works better than IE6 (The default browser on XP and 2000), and it's not that large.  IE7 is the updated browser, but not everyone has it either.




This summer I was hoping to talk to Verizon about its internet service but I'm leery about it.  Something new and all.....


----------



## Aeson

I could hit 6000 posts tonight.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> If I know the game world and GM's style I love backgrounds.  It helps with role playing and giving purpose to the character.   Even wandering rogues have goals and interests based on their past.
> 
> If either of you looked at my John Play stats you could see his background.  His COMPLETE background I left out.  Details on what happened to the parents in truth, What happened to his father, Why he decided to join the Dark Lanterns, Who the stranger is and so on.....



I still mourn the loss of Vander and that game you were running.  Not a big deal, and I understand, but it was just sad.


----------



## megamania

military is military.  Especially with what she does.   They want to know what she is doing and with whom.   Kinda crazy and why I never even considered the military.   I like to be able to say what I want and do most of what I want.

But she seems happy with it.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I guess. CM is only the second site I've ever visited that was.... so open on language and the such.  A bit of Shock culture I guess.....



I first did the same thing when I saw Nothingland 2 incarnations ago.  I didn't care for the culture there, but the CM culture is more tongue in cheek humor and fun than anything else.  It's not everyone's cup of tea, but It works.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could hit 6000 posts tonight.




I would almost guarentee it.   Before 11:30pm even.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I still mourn the loss of Vander and that game you were running.  Not a big deal, and I understand, but it was just sad.




I'm trying to the current group I play with ever 2nd Sunday to deal with The Chaos Effect but summer, hormones and alcohol is killing the party's players.  Two of the last three sessions didn't happen.

Tomorrow's is only 3 hours because of bar-b-qs and girls.


gawd.... I miss being single some days.....


----------



## Aeson

I didn't give the anniversary of Star Wars the respect it deserved yesterday. I watched A New Hope today. I'm listening to music from the movies on DirecTV at the moment. I might try to watch some fan films later if there are any new ones to check out.

I wish they would finish Shuttle Tyderium. It's been in the works for a long time. It looks like the coolest fan film ever. I haven't seen an update on their site in awhile either.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm trying to the current group I play with ever 2nd Sunday to deal with The Chaos Effect but summer, hormones and alcohol is killing the party's players.  Two of the last three sessions didn't happen.
> 
> Tomorrow's is only 3 hours because of bar-b-qs and girls.
> 
> 
> gawd.... I miss being single some days.....



WOOT! Girls. That's what we need. GIRLS!!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I first did the same thing when I saw Nothingland 2 incarnations ago.  I didn't care for the culture there, but the CM culture is more tongue in cheek humor and fun than anything else.  It's not everyone's cup of tea, but It works.





I knew it would be an experience when the first user name I saw was Jonny ********* with an avatar involving a blow-up sheep.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't give the anniversary of Star Wars the respect it deserved yesterday. I watched A New Hope today. I'm listening to music from the movies on DirecTV at the moment. I might try to watch some fan films later if there are any new ones to check out.
> 
> I wish they would finish Shuttle Tyderium. It's been in the works for a long time. It looks like the coolest fan film ever. I haven't seen an update on their site in awhile either.





I forgot about that.   I was in 2nd grade then.   Had a B-day party that was loaded with Starwars stuff.  Had no idea what it was so my folks took me to see it that week.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I knew it would be an experience when the first user name I saw was Jonny ********* with an avatar involving a blow-up sheep.



He's gone back to his old screen name now. Bront was that your idea or his? For some reason when I see his new avatar I think it's you.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I forgot about that.   I was in 2nd grade then.   Had a B-day party that was loaded with Starwars stuff.  Had no idea what it was so my folks took me to see it that week.



I wasn't even 2 years old when it came out. I didn't get to see it. I had to wait for the re release in '97.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> WOOT! Girls. That's what we need. GIRLS!!




One of my players grew up in England and uses his accent to get any girl he wants.  He and the other warehouse guy started a contest on whom had sex most often.  The married guy made the mistake and agreed to the bet.   Last I knew Clinton was ahead by 5.

Some of his stories makes me shudder.  I'm sure whether its envy or repulsion however.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's gone back to his old screen name now. Bront was that your idea or his? For some reason when I see his new avatar I think it's you.





Alternate user names....?  Isn't that what started the crap there?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Alternate user names....?  Isn't that what started the crap there?



Alt accounts. Changing screen names is ok. An admin has to do it for you.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wasn't even 2 years old when it came out. I didn't get to see it. I had to wait for the re release in '97.





2 years old.....

I thought you were like....18-21 years old now.   That puts you at about 30.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> One of my players grew up in England and uses his accent to get any girl he wants.  He and the other warehouse guy started a contest on whom had sex most often.  The married guy made the mistake and agreed to the bet.   Last I knew Clinton was ahead by 5.
> 
> Some of his stories makes me shudder.  I'm sure whether its envy or repulsion however.....



It's really not fair when they use their accents for evil.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Alt accounts. Changing screen names is ok. An admin has to do it for you.





oh.


Well like I said... it was a culture shock thing for me.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 2 years old.....
> 
> I thought you were like....18-21 years old now.   That puts you at about 30.



Everyone seems to think I'm that young. I guess I'm more pathetic than I thought. I'll be 32 in July this year.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> oh.
> 
> 
> Well like I said... it was a culture shock thing for me.



Goldmoon wasn't all that impressed with it either. Aurora hasn't been there that much. I've cut down on my posting. I send more PMs than I post there.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's really not fair when they use their accents for evil.




Especially when he has 1- 3 sexual encounters per weekend...always different women, no repeats.

He oozes Charisma and confidence also.   He basically runs our game.  He himself is only the 2nd person I've ever known to call CN based on our DnD alignments.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I knew it would be an experience when the first user name I saw was Jonny ********* with an avatar involving a blow-up sheep.



He's John Crichton (SP?) actualy.  It was a joke that changed the user name, and another one with the sheep (it's actualy a halloween costume and just a cloth sheep replica).


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone seems to think I'm that young. I guess I'm more pathetic than I thought. I'll be 32 in July this year.





eh... you underestimate yourself.   Age means little in truth.


----------



## Aeson

Number 6000. I really have nothing profound to say to mark the milestone.


----------



## megamania

I'm guessing you will have reached 6000 by time this post is accepted.  Congrats....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Especially when he has 1- 3 sexual encounters per weekend...always different women, no repeats.
> 
> He oozes Charisma and confidence also.   He basically runs our game.  He himself is only the 2nd person I've ever known to call CN based on our DnD alignments.



Is he a good looking guy or does he get by on charm and accent? I hate him by the way.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> eh... you underestimate yourself.   Age means little in truth.



I wonder if I can go after younger women. I wonder how long I can fool them.


----------



## megamania

Hoping to reach 7000 before June but who knows.   With summer coming and my Pathfinder project underway I just don't know.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone seems to think I'm that young. I guess I'm more pathetic than I thought. I'll be 32 in July this year.



The only one who underestimates you is you.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wonder if I can go after younger women. I wonder how long I can fool them.




Just be careful that 24 years old bueatiful woman on the net isn't Earl.... House arrested for child porn and mean things done to puppies and kitties (even Pirate Cat Kitties)


----------



## Aeson

Fortune Cookie Bront said:
			
		

> The only one who underestimates you is you.




  Welcome to your new title.


----------



## megamania

July?  when?

I'm the 23rd of July


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> July?  when?
> 
> I'm the 23rd of July



Before yours. 12th.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Hoping to reach 7000 before June but who knows.   With summer coming and my Pathfinder project underway I just don't know.





I meant 8000.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I meant 8000.



I could hit 7000 by July.


----------



## megamania

I'll have to try to remember that.   I'm sure more people here will speak of you on yours than of me on the 23rd.


----------



## megamania

speaking of kicking one's self in the balls.....   I need to really work on my own self esteem....and soon.


maybe tomorrow.....or next week....   2008?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll have to try to remember that.   I'm sure more people here will speak of you on yours than of me on the 23rd.



I doubt it. Not many will know about it unless someone does a birthday thread here or at CM.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could hit 7000 by July.





I suspect so.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I doubt it. Not many will know about it unless someone does a birthday thread here or at CM.




Jen will.... I mean Aurora.   Weird.  I know like only 2-3 "real" names here.  Hers is one.  She looks like a Jennifer and acts like one.


I am a firm believer that names hold power over one's personality.  Most all jens I know are very self confident and hold themselves well in public.

Hard to say but from most Andrews are overly family based and prideful.


----------



## megamania

Appears we lost Bront.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I doubt it. Not many will know about it unless someone does a birthday thread here or at CM.





Fru would also.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Jen will.... I mean Aurora.   Weird.  I know like only 2-3 "real" names here.  Hers is one.  She looks like a Jennifer and acts like one.
> 
> 
> I am a firm believer that names hold power over one's personality.  Most all jens I know are very self confident and hold themselves well in public.
> 
> Hard to say but from most Andrews are overly family based and prideful.



I'm not going to hold my breath. 

Aurora is a great person. I've been a bit of an ass to her recently. She doesn't deserve it. Neither does her husband. 

I know quite a few real names of folks. It helps at CM because many of them are into using real names because they've known each other for awhile. I met several of them in person recently.


----------



## megamania

Lost Aeson.....


yo Mega.... What should we do?


Don't know Mania.  Watch a movie?

I like movies

We know Al


Ugh!

No Ugh.   Not Jurrasic Park   We are tired of that one.

Anyway, I guess we will excuse ourselves (all four personalities) and do something more constructive that postwhore here.


Have a good night Hive.    See ya in the morning.  Maybe I'll be the first back... again.


oh and....20942 steps total for today for those that care that I mentioned my Walk for Life program with earlier.


----------



## Aeson

I've been waiting for a friend to come back online. She's on now. So you sorta lost me.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going to hold my breath.
> 
> Aurora is a great person. I've been a bit of an ass to her recently. She doesn't deserve it. Neither does her husband.
> 
> I know quite a few real names of folks. It helps at CM because many of them are into using real names because they've known each other for awhile. I met several of them in person recently.




Whoa!  you snuck up on me!   Even Ugh nearly pooped himself.   AL! STOP HIM!  HE'S TRYING TO THROW POO AGAIN!

Sorry.  I didn't know things were as they are.  Sorry to hear that.   Time fixes stuff like that.  Considering the stuff said I'm surprised they use their real names at CM.  Someday I hope to go to a con to see EN Worlders but it just doesn't ever happen.  I have not even gone to the local one in about 4 years.  No time and less money.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been waiting for a friend to come back online. She's on now. So you sorta lost me.





K I assume.  I forget the name.  Starts with a K and about 5 letters long.   I am terrible with names.


----------



## megamania

Well,  I am tired and I still want to check in on my PbP games before signing off and getting some sleep.

Perk up.  Trust me...it gets better.   And know I know what I mean on that subject.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Had to step away earlier to help take care of my nephew. He's spending the night.


----------



## megamania

Hi Fru.   I hate to say hi then go but my eyes are seeing double.  Need sleep......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hi Fru.   I hate to say hi then go but my eyes are seeing double.  Need sleep......



Understandable. Sleep long, sleep well.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> K I assume.  I forget the name.  Starts with a K and about 5 letters long.   I am terrible with names.



I don't know anyone that has a K in their name. You don't know her. She doesn't post here much.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Whoa!  you snuck up on me!   Even Ugh nearly pooped himself.   AL! STOP HIM!  HE'S TRYING TO THROW POO AGAIN!
> 
> Sorry.  I didn't know things were as they are.  Sorry to hear that.   Time fixes stuff like that.  Considering the stuff said I'm surprised they use their real names at CM.  Someday I hope to go to a con to see EN Worlders but it just doesn't ever happen.  I have not even gone to the local one in about 4 years.  No time and less money.



Sorry Ugh.

I hope you're right. 

You can go to Kahuna Burger's game day. It's in Mass. You should be able to make it. Look for the KahunaCon thread. You'll meet some ENWorlders there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How is it going Aeson?


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears we lost Bront.



Work, ordering dinner, all that fun stuff...


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Jen will.... I mean Aurora.   Weird.  I know like only 2-3 "real" names here.  Hers is one.  She looks like a Jennifer and acts like one.
> 
> 
> I am a firm believer that names hold power over one's personality.  Most all jens I know are very self confident and hold themselves well in public.
> 
> Hard to say but from most Andrews are overly family based and prideful.



Hi, I'm Tim.

Generaly though, I prefer to have my screen name used, since it's less confusing.


----------



## megamania

Yeah.  I know what you mean.


Well, I'm here waiting for my game group.  They are due by 11am.  The last two sessions didn't happen due to players having too much fun late on a Saturday night.   They swear that won't be the case this time- then quickly state they need to leave VERY early for a BAR B Q.    

Jopefully we can at least finish the battle we are on.  I hate stopping in the middle of a complex battle.   Now after 6 weeks I need to review everything all over again.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> Well, I'm here waiting for my game group.  They are due by 11am.  The last two sessions didn't happen due to players having too much fun late on a Saturday night.   They swear that won't be the case this time- then quickly state they need to leave VERY early for a BAR B Q.
> 
> Jopefully we can at least finish the battle we are on.  I hate stopping in the middle of a complex battle.   Now after 6 weeks I need to review everything all over again.




Ugh, I know how that feels. Good luck with that, and remember, when in doubt, Symbol of Insanity makes your job a LOT easier.


----------



## Aeson

Afternoon everyone.


----------



## megamania

hola


----------



## Aeson

I'm watching a movie on Hallmark about Blackbeard.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ugh, I know how that feels. Good luck with that, and remember, when in doubt, Symbol of Insanity makes your job a LOT easier.





Didn't go very well.   Scrapping the current campaign and starting up Dragon's Hoard at first level.

Less effort for me so I won't be PO'd by no shows and we can do something different.


sigh..... well Creation Schema reached 16th level before going on hiatus.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm watching a movie on Hallmark about Blackbeard.




the guys that did show up are making up level characters.  We are having good laughs at the money we have.  Used to 10,000's of thousands recieved.  Max is 200 now.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Didn't go very well.   Scrapping the current campaign and starting up Dragon's Hoard at first level.
> 
> Less effort for me so I won't be PO'd by no shows and we can do something different.
> 
> 
> sigh..... well Creation Schema reached 16th level before going on hiatus.




Arrgghhh! I hate dropping a campaign. That is more frustrating to me than most other game table problems. Sorry to hear that. On the other hand, it it makes room to do something that is just rollicking fun, not so bad. Good luck with that..


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Afternoon everyone.




Greets!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm watching a movie on Hallmark about Blackbeard.




That seems counterintuitive...Blackbeard seems neither like a seriously sympathetic character, nor does it have a happy ending...interesting..


----------



## The_Warlock

I'm re-stating the now epic level necromancer that had my Sunday Run's party over the barrel, since she was successfully possessing the body of their primary meatshield (Psychic Warrior). They've expended their resources (ala Wish) to recreate her living body (pre-vampirism) so that they could have their friend's soul back in his original body. 

They COULD take her, but since the party were extraplanar to her home plane, she also succeeded in Trap the Souling the main battle cleric, and commanding him to defend her and her well being until they reach Acererak...

SO, now I have to completely restat her in her reborn human body, and with her first epic level, thanks to the XP received for her part in their successful delving of the Tomb of Horrors. 

They are going to HATE me...but it'll be fun...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That seems counterintuitive...Blackbeard seems neither like a seriously sympathetic character, nor does it have a happy ending...interesting..



They aren't making him into a hero. It's not that good. I'm watching it because there isn't anything else on. I'm also putting off working on characters for Bront's game. That's not true. I'm doing research for my swashbuckling character.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> They aren't making him into a hero. It's not that good. I'm watching it because there isn't anything else on. I'm also putting off working on characters for Bront's game. That's not true. I'm doing research for my swashbuckling character.




Ok, it just seems an odd choice for Hallmark. 

Mmm, swashbucklers....like fine pastry to cthulian horrors...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, it just seems an odd choice for Hallmark.
> 
> Mmm, swashbucklers....like fine pastry to cthulian horrors...



I'm not sure why they're showing it either. The over all plot is about a British Naval officer and his attempts to find the same treasure as Blackbeard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hivers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hello hivers.





Weeee!  I'm here, kinda.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Weeee!  I'm here, kinda.



How are you doing Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Scrapping the current campaign and starting up Dragon's Hoard at first level.




Do you already have a group?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing Dog Moon?




Doing all right.  Working on my newest campaign off and on whilst doing other stuff.  How about yourself?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Do you already have a group?




Oh, hah.  Nevermind this.


----------



## The_Warlock

Doh! I was technically here...hi all...bye all...people have atarted showing up early for my run, and are asking weird questions - Like, "I levelled, what does this feat do?"

Catch ya all later


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Doing all right.  Working on my newest campaign off and on whilst doing other stuff.  How about yourself?



Doing good. Lining up preorders. I've already blown $200 on August and October.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Catch ya all later



Dang TOW, we need to work on our timing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing good. Lining up preorders. I've already blown $200 on August and October.




Pre-ordering what?  Books or dvds?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pre-ordering what?  Books or dvds?



Mostly Books.

*For August:*
City of Brass
Monte Cook's World of Darkness

*For October:*
Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk
Expedition to Undermountain
D&D Rules Compendium
Exemplars of Evil: Deadly Foes to Vex Your Heroes
Robocop (20th Anniversary Collector's Edition)


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mostly Books.
> 
> *For August:*
> City of Brass
> Monte Cook's World of Darkness
> 
> *For October:*
> Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk
> Expedition to Undermountain
> D&D Rules Compendium
> Exemplars of Evil: Deadly Foes to Vex Your Heroes
> Robocop (20th Anniversary Collector's Edition)




Hrm, cool.  Hrm, WOTC's site says Undermountain is coming out next month.  I want to check it out, though I don't know yet if it's worth buying or not.


----------



## Dog Moon

I was looking into Pre-Ordering some dvds:
Avatar: the Last Airbender Season 2
Dead Zone Season 5
Dresden Files
Crow: The Stairway to Heaven
Thought there was one more, but I can't think of it off-hand.


----------



## Goldmoon

I saw the picture TOW. I like it. Feel free to post it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dead Zone Season 5



I'm a Deadzone fan myself. At those prices on Amazon, it is difficult to pass it up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I saw the picture TOW. I like it. Feel free to post it.



Goldmoon!    

Heya!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a Deadzone fan myself. At those prices on Amazon, it is difficult to pass it up.




Well, I've noticed that the Dead Zone is cheap, but then again, it also has fewer episodes per season that most series, so I think that's the reason it's cheap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I've noticed that the Dead Zone is cheap, but then again, it also has fewer episodes per season that most series, so I think that's the reason it's cheap.



Yeah, you might be right about that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dead Zone comes back on either June 15 or 16th. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon? There was a Goldmoon sighting?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon? There was a Goldmoon sighting?



19 minutes ago.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 19 minutes ago.



At least we know she's still alive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least we know she's still alive.



Thank god!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dead Zone comes back on either June 15 or 16th. I'm looking forward to it.




Yeah, heard that last night.  Was like 'yay!'  Wonder if this'll be the last season.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, heard that last night.  Was like 'yay!'  Wonder if this'll be the last season.



If it is, the directors had better tie off the loose ends of the underlying plot. I hate being left hanging; I started hating it when Sliders was ended (on a sour note I might add).


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If it is, the directors had better tie off the loose ends of the underlying plot. I hate being left hanging; I started hating it when Sliders was ended (on a sour note I might add).




Well, it seems to me that the plot is definitely getting close to ending since, IIRC, at the end of the 5th season, the BBEG is becoming the Vice President.  The most I can imagine with this plot is 2 more seasons:

1. BBEG works on becoming President and does.
2. BBEG needs to be stopped to prevent the end of the world.

The only thing I'm not sure is if they will do this within a single season or not.  I suppose it just all depends on the length of the season.


----------



## Dog Moon

I never actually finished the entire series of Sliders.  I stopped watching it after like half the original cast had disappeared.  But I do agree that I dislike series that come to abrupt endings.  PRETENDER, I'm looking at you!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I saw the picture TOW. I like it. Feel free to email it to Aeson.



You heard the lady. Email me the picture.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dead Zone comes back on either June 15 or 16th. I'm looking forward to it.




Actually, Sunday on the 17th of June.  Don't forget to wish me Happy Birthday then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, Sunday on the 17th of June.  Don't forget to wish me Happy Birthday then.



_*writes reminder*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There are many ways to do so, good madame.




Yup. Most of mine do just that. Just in the names of various deities...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Got manwich (cold)
> 
> hot pockets
> 
> diet cherry soda
> 
> 
> Some day the wife will understand I need stuff thawed for when I get home.




Or a microwave.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Most of mine do just that. Just in the names of various deities...



How are you today Darth?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or a microwave.



Thats the quicker way, yeah.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Without straying TOO far afield ... I would agree. But only in specific contexts....




Just in the context of gaming. Unless you're playing Testament.... I couldn't as it's too close to real-world religion and I and another player for sure would be really uncomfortable playing it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just in the context of gaming. Unless you're playing Testament.... I couldn't as it's too close to real-world religion and I and another player for sure would be really uncomfortable playing it.



Yeah, that is one game I can't get into. I won a free copy, but the mechanics are too screwed up for me to understand.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, the cat is giving me the crazy ape look again...time to jet...cya all later




A man trained by his cat.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds like a problem with your computer, or your internet connection.





Or just IE with aol being an ass.

Although I'm not getting any probs. It showed me a registration page without any hassle. And I'm using IE with aol 9.0 Security Edition.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I actualy have her on record admitting that I'm always right.




Done before a notary and witnesses?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A man trained by his cat.



And another one in the works. I only got 5 hours of slepp last night because my cat wanted to be fed this morning.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or just IE with aol being an ass.
> 
> Although I'm not getting any probs. It showed me a registration page without any hassle. And I'm using IE with aol 9.0 Security Edition.



Persoanllu, I have completely given up on IE. I prefer Avant so much more so. And AOL is a freakin' butt, quite thorny.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Done before a notary and witnesses?



Well, at least a witness would be needed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Most of mine do just that. Just in the names of various deities...



You rang?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I forgot about that.   I was in 2nd grade then.   Had a B-day party that was loaded with Starwars stuff.  Had no idea what it was so my folks took me to see it that week.




I slept thru it at the drive in theater in Florida.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon wasn't all that impressed with it either. Aurora hasn't been there that much. I've cut down on my posting. I send more PMs than I post there.




And I don't bother after all that crap when I was on  nothingland.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I slept thru it at the drive in theater in Florida.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I don't bother after all that crap when I was on  nothingland.



I've tried dividing my attention between multiple messageboards, but it didn't work for me. EnWorld is my precious.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could hit 7000 by July.




If you keep posting like this, yup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If you keep posting like this, yup.



I wouldn't be suprised if I breaked 16,000 by July.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be suprised if I breaked 16,000 by July.




Hrm, I think I'll be lucky to break 4k by July.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm watching a movie on Hallmark about Blackbeard.




I'd seen that one a while back. Quite interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, I think I'll be lucky to break 4k by July.



You aren't that far off. It shouldn't be too hard. 10 posts a day from here on out should do it.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If you keep posting like this, yup.



I could catch you in a couple weeks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd seen that one a while back. Quite interesting.



It is a cool movie, though I haven't watched it in over 2 years.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I was looking into Pre-Ordering some dvds:
> Avatar: the Last Airbender Season 2
> Dead Zone Season 5
> Dresden Files
> Crow: The Stairway to Heaven
> Thought there was one more, but I can't think of it off-hand.




Dresden Files is on Preorder? When?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could catch you in a couple weeks.



Jest keep at it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you today Darth?




Not bad. Sinuses are still screwy. Was doing alot of coughing this morning so I skipped church.

Had fun pirated yesterday. Wish that the movie was as fun. But it left a bit of 'meh' in our craws. It was kinda a letdown after the second one... less fighting and more buildup to the big fight. And lack of happy ending which pissed off one of my friends... her hubby fell asleep during it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats the quicker way, yeah.




Yup. I used to have to do all heating up in the oven or on the stove as when Grandma was alive we couldn't have one due to her pacemaker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dresden Files is on Preorder? When?



It is available for preorder right now. It comes out August 7th.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is one game I can't get into. I won a free copy, but the mechanics are too screwed up for me to understand.




I couldn't have the same amount of fun with it as I can with D&D. there'd be no picking on the deities like we do now...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not bad. Sinuses are still screwy. Was doing alot of coughing this morning so I skipped church.



Have you tried Alavert? I've been using it for a little over a month and it works like a charm. 




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Had fun pirated yesterday. Wish that the movie was as fun. But it left a bit of 'meh' in our craws. It was kinda a letdown after the second one... less fighting and more buildup to the big fight. And lack of happy ending which pissed off one of my friends... her hubby fell asleep during it.



Jees.   

Well, at least you played pirate.   

I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And another one in the works. I only got 5 hours of slepp last night because my cat wanted to be fed this morning.  :\




Mine usually sleep thru the night and I keep food down so they can eat whenever. Same with water. However, can't go near the fridge without a few trying to get in to get the milk.... Or open ANY can without the kitchen suddenly filling with cats.... They got trained to hearing a can opener=food.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I couldn't have the same amount of fun with it as I can with D&D. there'd be no picking on the deities like we do now...



Yeah, thats half the fun.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You rang?




You a god of warlike attitudes amongst your priests and worshipers? 


Or coulda been a "summon" to Torm.... the ex-god of paladins.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They got trained to hearing a can opener=food.



My cat is ridiculous. It doesn't matter what reason you are in the kitchen for, she always thinks we are there for food, and gives us tail lovey to the extreme until we cave.

The can opener only works on her half the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You a god of warlike attitudes amongst your priests and worshipers?



Yes I am.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




Hey! I was only about 7!! Give me a break!   

We had to go see it again as a result of all of us kids snoozing....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hey! I was only about 7!! Give me a break!
> 
> We had to go see it again as a result of all of us kids snoozing....



Well, that would make sense. Sorry.   

Heck, I was barely 1 when the first one came out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could catch you in a couple weeks.




Most likely.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is available for preorder right now. It comes out August 7th.




Cool. I'm gonna get it. Someone over on Jim Butcher's forum was giving me beef because I wouldn't pay itunes for it. Why should I? Right now I've still got them on the DVR!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have you tried Alavert? I've been using it for a little over a month and it works like a charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Jees.
> 
> Well, at least you played pirate.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get around to it eventually.




Nope. Haven't tried that... It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't a mix of allergies AND sinus! 

Playing pirate was fun.   

We had another group there who got paid(!) to show up and didn't do much except for a couple of fights and steal our routines. All we got were free tix to the movie and we were happy with that. We do it for fun, not profit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cool. I'm gonna get it. Someone over on Jim Butcher's forum was giving me beef because I wouldn't pay itunes for it.



Crazy. I'd rather pay for a hard physical copy over a dowloaded vdersion that you can only copy to so many devices.  :\ 

I got into the show rather late myself, but I am seriously looking forward to Season 2. In the meantime I'll satisfy my SciFi/Fantasy tooth with the DVD set.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You aren't that far off. It shouldn't be too hard. 10 posts a day from here on out should do it.




Oy, that's difficult for me nowadays, unfortunately.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Haven't tried that... It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't a mix of allergies AND sinus!
> 
> Playing pirate was fun.
> 
> We had another group there who got paid(!) to show up and didn't do much except for a couple of fights and steal our routines. All we got were free tix to the movie and we were happy with that. We do it for fun, not profit.



I believe Alavert has a cold and sinus pill available.

Wish I coulda been there. I would have been all up on that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is available for preorder right now. It comes out August 7th.




Oh, heh.  Thought it was out in September.  Something else I wanted I think comes out then...

Hey, anyone heard anything about there being a season 2?  I hope so!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats half the fun.




Yup. We've thrown around jabs about Pelor and Torm, to name the more prominent ones we picked on.... also on their worshipers (amongst the PCs that is...). Especially a friend of mine's cleric.... We coulda renamed him "Rodney Dangerfield" for all the respect he got....   Not to mention the teasing about him (and also the player) and sheep that are best left unsaid...   

Or the crack in another game about another PC who was communing with her god when the pizza guy showed up during the Q&A. And the DM/deity going "I'll be back. Pizza's here!". I was like, "Why I couldn't get stuff like that?" and the response that "Torm was into formal dining [as opposed to summoning pizza]".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My cat is ridiculous. It doesn't matter what reason you are in the kitchen for, she always thinks we are there for food, and gives us tail lovey to the extreme until we cave.
> 
> The can opener only works on her half the time.




We usually have to make reflex saves to keep from tripping over them..... 

I've had cats come running when opening a can of beans....  BEANS!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. We've thrown around jabs about Pelor and Torm, to name the more prominent ones we picked on.... also on their worshipers (amongst the PCs that is...). Especially a friend of mine's cleric.... We coulda renamed him "Rodney Dangerfield" for all the respect he got....   Not to mention the teasing about him (and also the player) and sheep that are best left unsaid...



I've always had a soft spot for Mystra. I'd always pick on Umberlee though, she deserved it.

There is also a new god named Abdul; the father of Arabia, literally.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We usually have to make reflex saves to keep from tripping over them.....
> 
> I've had cats come running when opening a can of beans....  BEANS!



All I have to do is break wind. If its horrendous enough, she'll skedaddle, but then I have to deal with my dad being downwind.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, that would make sense. Sorry.
> 
> Heck, I was barely 1 when the first one came out.




No problem.   

I blame Mom and her sister for getting me (and my cousin) into SF fandom. They took us to see all the Star Wars movies, all the Trek movies, ET and various others that were PG-rated. And my aunt bought me a copy of Spaceballs on VHS one year for Christmas.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Crazy. I'd rather pay for a hard physical copy over a dowloaded vdersion that you can only copy to so many devices.  :\
> 
> I got into the show rather late myself, but I am seriously looking forward to Season 2. In the meantime I'll satisfy my SciFi/Fantasy tooth with the DVD set.




Yup. Crazy. 

Maybe they'll put in extras worthy of the set.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No problem.
> 
> I blame Mom and her sister for getting me (and my cousin) into SF fandom. They took us to see all the Star Wars movies, all the Trek movies, ET and various others that were PG-rated. And my aunt bought me a copy of Spaceballs on VHS one year for Christmas.



Yeah, my mom got pulled over by a cop, when we were going to see E.T. Just as the cop came up to the door I said "Not again mom!"   

True story!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Crazy.
> 
> Maybe they'll put in extras worthy of the set.



I love the insight on special effects. Thats my favorite part of extras.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, my mom got pulled over by a cop, when we were going to see E.T. Just as the cop came up to the door I said "Not again mom!"
> 
> True story!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

>



Yeah, after all these years she still tells the story and gets a kick out of it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I'm off to see if I can get back on my usual schedule now that vacation's over.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm off to see if I can get back on my usual schedule now that vacation's over.



That stinks, but something has to help to pay the bills.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That stinks, but something has to help to pay the bills.  :\




I wish someone else would pay the bills for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I wish someone else would pay the bills for me.



Fortunately, I don't have to worry about bills.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fortunately, I don't have to worry about bills.




How do you get that?  We all wanna know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How do you get that?  We all wanna know.



I get SSD (Social Security Disability). My mom takes care of the account and deducts a little of it each month for paying off a portion of the utilites and food bill. I get $100 a month free and clear from the account for whatever I want to spend it on. 

I still live with my parents.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I get SSD (Social Security Disability). My mom takes care of the account and deducts a little of it each month for paying off a portion of the utilites and food bill. I get $100 a month free and clear from the account for whatever I want to spend it on.
> 
> I still live with my parents.




Wow, that's convenient.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, that's convenient.



Its cheesey, but yeah.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I get SSD (Social Security Disability). My mom takes care of the account and deducts a little of it each month for paying off a portion of the utilites and food bill. I get $100 a month free and clear from the account for whatever I want to spend it on.
> 
> I still live with my parents.



If you don't mind me asking, did something happen?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking, did something happen?



I don't mind. No, nothing 'happened', per se. Just a combination of various disabilities.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't mind. No, nothing 'happened', per se. Just a combination of various disabilities.



That sucks 

Don't let them keep you down


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't let them keep you down



I never do.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> VERY popular in Japanese business.  I read through it once, and while it was interesting, I think you really do have to study it like a text to get much out of it.
> 
> It might also help if I had a better understanding of some Eastern concepts.  There are some mentions of Water I'm sure went right over my head.




Yes Heckler ... Sun Tsu's Art of War IS popular with them.

I have read it too ... interesting, but I'm not all that "driven" to get ahead and crush the enemies business wise and stuff.  :\


----------



## Aurora

I am too lazy today to try and catch up. Plus, I really shouldn't even be on here. I should be getting ready to go. LOL 

Happy Belated 527 day to everyone. We had a lot of fun. Gaming was great. We finished up our fight and got away but didn't end up killing the BBEG. We are going to have to go back and do so though because he WILL track us down and kill every one of us for taking his stuff. We managed to get away with 7 sentient artifacts while our kobold turned dragon friend Meepo (yes the one from Sunless Citadel, but with dshai's twist) kept the red dragon busy. I got the 2 artifacts I wanted which was a mask and a quarterstaff. 

Mask- an ivory mask that when the user puts it on it dissapears into their face. The mask is HIGHLY intelligent (the most intelligent of all the artifacts in fact) and makes it's own spellcraft and detect magic checks for the wearer. As a standard action the mask enables the wearer to cast major image once per day and minor image, mirror image and blur as many times per day as needed for free. Every time the wearer casts a spell, there is a 10% chance that the mask will cast the spell as well. 

Quarterstaff- Actually 2 sentient beings thrown together that don't get along at all. One half of the staff is named mimic and the other side doppelganger. Doppelganger is LG and a +3 quarterstaff. Mimic is CN and depending on it's mood could be anything from a +5 to a -1 weapon. Both ends of the staff have a hole that can "swallow" a wand. ANYONE can use the staff and use the wands in it without it being on their spell list and without having use magic device. Another plus: No matter what the level of spell is in the wand (let's say for argument it is a 1st level magic missile wand), the staff casts it as if the wand is the character level of the wielder of the staff. So if a 10th level fighter is wielding the staff and shoots a magic missile it is like a 10th level sorcerer is casting it and they get 5 missiles instead of just one. The downside is that when the staff eats a wand, half of the charges dissapear. I still think the benefits FAR outweigh the downside though. Mimic is temperamental though and if you put a better wand in doppelganger's side, then you have a chance of Mimic getting pissed off and then there is a 10% chance that he will cast any other spell that he wants. 

Both items are pretty kick ass.


----------



## Aurora

Well, gotta run. See you guys later!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys were chatty last night! We watched the 2nd pirates movie so we could get ready to watch #3, and then we watched Hidalgo. One of our friends had never seen it.
> 
> Watching Pirates 2 a 2nd time really clarified some thngs for me. There were a few things I didn't catch the first go-around and I like the movie better now that I saw it a 2nd time.




HIdalgo, eh?

Not bad ... the Indian thing was a little campy, but otherwise an enjoyable movie.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, gotta run. See you guys later!




Phooey ... missed her.

Ah well.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could hit 6000 posts tonight.




Hoorah for Aeson! 

4th level now ... hmmm ....


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm Tim.
> 
> Generaly though, I prefer to have my screen name used, since it's less confusing.




Tim, eh?

Stunning.  

My best friend is also named Tim, so I am kinda partial to the name.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ....Heck, I was barely 1 when the first one came out.




Hmm ... I was maybe 9 and saw it in a tiny little theater in my home town at the time. 

I still remember it.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Phooey ... missed her.
> 
> Ah well.  :\



Story of my life it seems.


----------



## Bront

My geekdom licence has been revoked I guess.  What is 527 day?


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... finally "officially" caught up on the last pages of the hive since last posting.

So ... a very happy good morning to you Bront.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hoorah for Aeson!
> 
> 4th level now ... hmmm ....



I guess I am. I think I'll take a level in Net Casanova. White Knight 2/Cyberstalker1/Net Casanova1


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> My geekdom licence has been revoked I guess.  What is 527 day?




Just another way of saying Memorial day I would guess.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess I am. I think I'll take a level in Net Casanova. White Knight 2/Cyberstalker1/Net Casanova1




 

But what about the stat increase point?    Where to put it?


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> My geekdom licence has been revoked I guess.  What is 527 day?



It's their thing. Her husband dshai527, fett527, Jennie527. See a pattern? 527 has special meaning to her husband and his friends.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But what about the stat increase point?    Where to put it?



Goes with the Casanova class. CHA.


----------



## Mycanid

fett527? Is he related to D'Shai and Aurora somehow? Or just a close friend?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goes with the Casanova class. CHA.




Thought so!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> fett527? Is he related to D'Shai and Aurora somehow? Or just a close friend?



Just a friend. He's in their gaming group and a long time friend. If you see Bubblicious and Enkhidu here, they are in the group also.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Phooey ... missed her.
> 
> Ah well.  :\



Back for a moment. I need to do some more photo retouching in photoshop and then we'll be headed to my grandparents' house for a cookout.


----------



## Mycanid

I have seen Bubbalicious and Enkhidu both. 

Very nice.

Hmm ... maybe 527 is their anniversary or something.  :\  My parents anniversary is on 5/30, actually. They will have been married for 36 years!

No joke nowadays to last that long together....


----------



## Aeson

I think I did something this morning that could be very embarrassing and damaging. I'm not going to tell what it is but if I screw up then it will be revealed one day.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Back for a moment. I need to do some more photo retouching in photoshop and then we'll be headed to my grandparents' house for a cookout.




Good morning ma'am! 

At least I got to say "boo" to you amidst your family activities and such.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HIdalgo, eh?
> 
> Not bad ... the Indian thing was a little campy, but otherwise an enjoyable movie.



Yeah, I could have done without that as well. They could have done it differently and it would have been a good addition.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just another way of saying Memorial day I would guess.  :\



Except that's the 28th.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have seen Bubbalicious and Enkhidu both.
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> Hmm ... maybe 527 is their anniversary or something.  :\  My parents anniversary is on 5/30, actually. They will have been married for 36 years!
> 
> No joke nowadays to last that long together....



You'll have to ask them what it means. I've only heard bits and pieces. I know it's an excuse to get drunk and game.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, I could have done without that as well. They could have done it differently and it would have been a good addition.




I always liked the "Arabic" fairy tales/folk stories etc. The Al-Qadim setting, while not a great fave for me, always was an INTERESTING one. And I have never really liked many alternative settings either, being an old Greyhawk diehard sort.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Back for a moment. I need to do some more photo retouching in photoshop and then we'll be headed to my grandparents' house for a cookout.



If I had known you were coming back I would have let you do the explaining. Welcome back.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> My geekdom licence has been revoked I guess.  What is 527 day?



the number 527 is the ultimate number in the universe. Don't ask. Just accept. So, we celebrate it on May 27th. It is an old joke between dshai, ENk, Fett, Jon the nudist and a few others that goes back like 15 years. 527 day is an excuse to party and game.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Except that's the 28th.




Ah ha ... I have been appropriately corrected by Sir Aeson.  

Edit: and directly by Aurora too, I see.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask them what it means. I've only heard bits and pieces. I know it's an excuse to get drunk and game.



Fett is a big dork and has Dragons' season tickets so he decided to go to the baseball game instead of gaming with us. Then, he didn't even end up staying for the game because of the weather and went and got drunk instead of showing up to gaming.  :\  We decided he should have to take the "527" off of all his user-names until next year when he shows up for "527" celebrations.

And there really isn't much drinking that goes on at all. Other than Fett going to the pub and getting plastered, Jon is the only one who drank last night.


----------



## Mycanid

Yoikes!   

....

 

....

Tough lady!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fett is a big dork and has Dragons' season tickets so he decided to go to the baseball game instead of gaming with us. Then, he didn't even end up staying for the game because of the weather and went and got drunk instead of showing up to gaming.  :\  We decided he should have to take the "527" off of all his user-names until next year when he shows up for "527" celebrations.
> 
> And there really isn't much drinking that goes on at all. Other than Fett going to the pub and getting plastered, Jon is the only one who drank last night.



LOL. I like that idea. He has earned his 527. He has to take steps to keep it.


----------



## Mycanid

btw Aeson and Aurora ... I decided to do a compilation cd for you all instead.   

I'll try to make it a nice one of choice tracks that may perhaps spark your interest in the albums themselves.

It'll take a while for me to do, though. But I have not forgotten!


----------



## Mycanid

ok ... hafta sign off for now. Will be back later on!

Adios folks!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> btw Aeson and Aurora ... I decided to do a compilation cd for you all instead.
> 
> I'll try to make it a nice one of choice tracks that may perhaps spark your interest in the albums themselves.
> 
> It'll take a while for me to do, though. But I have not forgotten!



That's cool. Will you indicate which albums the songs come from so we can find them?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> btw Aeson and Aurora ... I decided to do a compilation cd for you all instead.
> 
> I'll try to make it a nice one of choice tracks that may perhaps spark your interest in the albums themselves.
> 
> It'll take a while for me to do, though. But I have not forgotten!



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Aurora

I try to talk gaming and no one bites. *sigh* I am going back to photoshop.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I try to talk gaming and no one bites. *sigh* I am going back to photoshop.



What do you want to talk about?


----------



## Aeson

I'm planning to go see Pirates 3 with my dad today. My mom doesn't want to go because someone told her it was bad. Who here agrees with that?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's cool. Will you indicate which albums the songs come from so we can find them?




Back.

Yes I will ... that will be part of the whole process, of course!   I will also write up little summaries of what the songs are about ... especially when they are sung in other languages.

I sincerely hope you (and Fru and Aurora) like them ... it is a ... wide variety of stuff.

Hmm.

In some ways I guess you will be seeing into a little bit of myself.... Some of the things I consider to be most beautiful, or at least enjoy.

I am glad you all were not too freaked out by the "Luddite" way of life I lead. Often when I talk to others that weirds them out big time.  :\


----------



## Aeson

You've pried enough into our lives. It's our turn.

Have you heard of Afro Celt Sound System? I heard of them years ago. I just looked up their videos on youtube yesterday.


----------



## Aeson

There's not much that weirds me out. I can't speak for the others.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... the Afro-Celt sound system is a well known contemporary band that mixes African rhythms and such (a la the Talking Heads) with "Celtic" instruments and heavy electronic stuff.

A little too frenetic for me, personally. I prefer traditional stuff on traditional instruments in general. (I know, I know - I'm a sap.) Some people REALLY like them, though, and I have heard some say how their stuff was a bridge for them to get into the whole Celtic folk music genre.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You've pried enough into our lives. It's our turn. ....




Hmm ... that's true.   

I do come across as rather nosy, eh?

Well, what can I say. I think people are interesting on the whole, and especially gamers.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... the Afro-Celt sound system is a well known contemporary band that mixes African rhythms and such (a la the Talking Heads) with "Celtic" instruments and heavy electronic stuff.
> 
> A little too frenetic for me, personally. I prefer traditional stuff on traditional instruments in general. (I know, I know - I'm a sap.) Some people REALLY like them, though, and I have heard some say how their stuff was a bridge for them to get into the whole Celtic folk music genre.



It's different. That doesn't make it better or worse than traditional Celtic music. I like it but I heard and liked the traditional stuff before.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> There's not much that weirds me out. I can't speak for the others.




Well sir ... be assured that I have many levels of things that weird people out.   

There is still time ... and layers. Lots of layers.

Hmm.

We seem to have lost the good lady to photoshop tinkering.  :\ 

Well ... what you gotta do, you gotta do....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... that's true.
> 
> I do come across as rather nosy, eh?
> 
> Well, what can I say. I think people are interesting on the whole, and especially gamers.  :\



It's ok. As long as the other person is willing to play along. You've learned the real name of a few of our hivers. What's yours? I don't think you shared that with us.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well sir ... be assured that I have many levels of things that weird people out.
> 
> There is still time ... and layers. Lots of layers.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> We seem to have lost the good lady to photoshop tinkering.  :\
> 
> Well ... what you gotta do, you gotta do....



I think we all have levels of freakiness. You're not alone, brother. 

It does appear she lost interest in us.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's different. That doesn't make it better or worse than traditional Celtic music. I like it but I heard and liked the traditional stuff before.




Well, it depends on one's definitions. A definition is different than a taste-based evaluation.

An elf is an elf is an elf, regardless of the variation thereof, for example.

Whether or not you like, say, Valley elves or Dark elves is another issue entirely.

But if you say a half-elf is an elf, then you are changing the definition of elf itself, even if there are useful or helpful or even kind reasons behind the change, and the result is that the definition becomes useless as a result.

This is perhaps a crude example, but there are several in the english language as well. I am sure you see what I mean. Definitions are a separate issue from evaluations of things.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's ok. As long as the other person is willing to play along. You've learned the real name of a few of our hivers. What's yours? I don't think you shared that with us.




Actually I have ... but many pages ago. (Big surprise, eh?)   

It is Nicodemus. (Although my birth name/aka "legal name" is Nye.)


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually I have ... but many pages ago. (Big surprise, eh?)
> 
> It is Nicodemus. (Although my birth name/aka "legal name" is Nye.)



That's right. You did. I remember now. How could I forget that name?


----------



## Mycanid

They are both pretty rare ones....

Nicodemus is a Greek name and at least some people have come across it before ... it is in the New Testament and it was the name of the old rat in The Secret of Nimh, for example.

But Nye is NOT a common one. Made it kind of difficult growing up while in school. And being a gamer too?   

Fortunately I was an athletic sort, so that helped a little.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning Hive!


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Fru. 

How's things?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Fru.
> 
> How's things?



I'm doing good. Looking froward to seeing Tony Bennett in concert tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

By the way Fru ... I should apologize for being in such a difficult, punchy mood the other night.

It was a long day for me.... Still not a real excuse though.  :\ 

Tony Bennet? Isn't he the guy who sang "I left my heart in San Francisco"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way Fru ... I should apologize for being in such a difficult, punchy mood the other night.
> 
> It was a long day for me.... Still not a real excuse though.  :\



Its alright. I didn't take any offense. If I did, I'd remember exactly what you are talking about.   




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tony Bennet? Isn't he the guy who sang "I left my heart in San Francisco"?



Yuppers.


----------



## Mycanid

Well that's good at least.  :\ 

This your Memorial Day celebration sorta thing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This your Memorial Day celebration sorta thing?



Yeah, it caps it. We had my sister over pretty much all day yesterday and my baby nephew for the whole weekend!   

I love the guy, but him going to bed when he does and being one room over from me, I really can't watch tv without waking him up. And I had 2 movies I had recorded on Friday that I was looking forward to watching.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... headphone jack on the tv?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... headphone jack on the tv?



Yeah, but sound quality through my headphones leaves too much to be desired. Plus, I need an extension cord for my headphones, but I don't have one.


----------



## Mycanid

Drat.  :\ 

Oh ... by the way Fru. I saw your thread in the meta forums about getting me a subscription to EW! That was a VERY kind thought of yours.   

Be aware though ... I sent Morrus some funds in the mail, so that aspect of things should be taken care of whenever he gets the letter (fingers crossed).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... by the way Fru. I saw your thread in the meta forums about getting me a subscription to EW! That was a VERY kind thought of yours.



I would have really liked too, but I can't do it through the proper channels, so that makes it a no go. Sorry.


----------



## Mycanid

Again ... no complaints. It was the thought that touched me.   

On other tacks, did you see the posts I was mentioning to Aurora and Aeson above about the compilation cd?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> On other tacks, did you see the posts I was mentioning to Aurora and Aeson above about the compilation cd?



Yeah, that is why I sent you that email. I want that CD too.


----------



## Mycanid

By the way Fru ... it is nice to see the kitty back as your avatar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way Fru ... it is nice to see the kitty back as your avatar.



She has been making lots of tail lovey on me lately.   

And Torm asked me if I was a god, so I had to say yes.


----------



## Mycanid

Torm??   

Oh ... you mean Darth, yes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... you mean Darth, yes?



uh, yeah.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Been nice chatting you Mycanid. I have to get going now though. Busy day. I'll see everone tomorrow.


----------



## Mycanid

Kay Fru ... adios.


----------



## Mycanid

All right Fru, Aeson and Aurora ... I have sent you all an email.

Enjoy. 

I'm outta here for now. See you all later!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello again all, I cant stay long but I just thought I'd let you know Im moving soon. Ill be going to Guam next Jan.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello again all, I cant stay long but I just thought I'd let you know Im moving soon. Ill be going to Guam next Jan.



Wow. Guam is a beautiful island. My grandparents were stationed there years ago. Granted, I know it has changed a lot since then, but I am sure there are still hurricane parties


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nicodemus is a Greek name and at least some people have come across it before ... it is in the New Testament and it was the name of the old rat in The Secret of Nimh, for example.



These are the 2 references that I thought of when you fist said that was your name.  In the NT I believe it was Nicodemus who asks Jesus how one is born again, and of course, the Secret of Nimh reference. That was one of my favorite movies as a kid.


----------



## Aurora

Be back later


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello again all, I cant stay long but I just thought I'd let you know Im moving soon. Ill be going to Guam next Jan.



Holy Cow. Will we get to talk to you in Guam? Does Guam have the internet?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Be back later



You know when I'm coming online, don't you?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know when I'm coming online, don't you?



It's my Aeson sense.


----------



## The_Warlock

*Divas of the Hive!*



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I saw the picture TOW. I like it. Feel free to post it.




What the Ladies say, goes...(if only I were on the same times as them recently)


So, without further adieu...


----------



## The_Warlock

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A man trained by his cat.




If cat's could talk, all you'd ever hear is "HouseApe, get me my nip!", "HouseApe, I need neck scritchies!"...

And if you don't think you are trained too, wait until they are purring on your lap...Hah, their mind control is mighty!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's my Aeson sense.



It tells you when stalker danger is coming. could come in handy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello again all, I cant stay long but I just thought I'd let you know Im moving soon. Ill be going to Guam next Jan.




My Aunt was stationed there for a while (I think) before being reassigned to (name escapes me) in the Indian Ocean, and then to Hawaii. I don't recall any good stories from her Guam assignment, looks like it was merely pass through time for her there.


----------



## Aeson

Very nice drawing. I think Aurora is a little tall though.  Maybe it's the shoes. Worth the wait.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Very nice drawing. I think Aurora is a little tall though.  Maybe it's the shoes. Worth the wait.




NEVER underestimate the power of High Heels!

Now THAT's "calve-ination" to accelerate your metabolism!! (Say it fast, you'll get it..)

EDIT: PS: Note the differences in leg extension (here's the "realism" part), to maintain a close enough height to clasp hands, the taller person would have to have a broader stance with greater extension of the "outer" leg, and greater bend of the "inner" leg (though these are obscured by dress trail), which is what was modelled.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Worth the wait.




Thank you kindly. I rather like it considering the speed with which I did it. And I do so like the freedom that comes with focusing on the humor in the drawing rather than the absolutes.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thank you kindly. I rather like it considering the speed with which I did it. And I do so like the freedom that comes with focusing on the humor in the drawing rather than the absolutes.



I would like some facial features next time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would like some facial features next time.




But, But, we've had so many discussions about fine donkeys, I thought that was the focus?

Besides, I only do portraits on request (of the person to be portraited [not a word, but I don't care]).


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But, But, we've had so many discussions about fine donkeys, I thought that was the focus?
> 
> Besides, I only do portraits on request (of the person to be portraited [not a word, but I don't care]).



That is a fine pair of donkeys. I'm just putting in a request for next time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is a fine pair of donkeys. I'm just putting in a request for next time.




chuckle, depends on the modelling resources, man, depends on the modelling resources...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya Hiva. I'm here shortly, I gotta head out the door in less than 45 minutes to get to the concert.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> chuckle, depends on the modelling resources, man, depends on the modelling resources...



Are you saying that we aren't good enough to do a portrait of?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you saying that we aren't good enough to do a portrait of?




Not at all...I'm saying if he want's Facial Features, at least _one_ of the models (who hasn't) has to provide me some...otherwise the Fantasy in Fantasy Artist has to take over.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Hiva. I'm here shortly, I gotta head out the door in less than 45 minutes to get to the concert.




Hola!

Enjoy the concert, whatever it may be.

I'm logging out soon myself, actually play some games before giving my weary muscles a rest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Enjoy the concert, whatever it may be.



Tony Bennett.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tony Bennett.




Wow, not my musical style, but a damn good singer. He's got to be ancient now, though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you saying that we aren't good enough to do a portrait of?



I'd slap him silly if he did say that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd slap him silly if he did say that.




Well, I wouldn't, and didn't, so you won't, but if I did, and you tried, you'd be gettin as good as you gave.

chuckle


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not at all...I'm saying if he want's Facial Features, at least _one_ of the models (who hasn't) has to provide me some...otherwise the Fantasy in Fantasy Artist has to take over.



And she's moving away. We may never see her again.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't, and didn't, so you won't, but if I did, and you tried, you'd be gettin as good as you gave.
> 
> chuckle



I wouldn't expect less, my friend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wow, not my musical style, but a damn good singer. He's got to be ancient now, though.



Yeah, he turns 81 this year. I am glad that I get to see him, he's a living legend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> And she's moving away. We may never see her again.



She said she's going to Guam, not moving to Guam.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> And she's moving away. We may never see her again.




But, we haven't seen her to begin with?   

And it'll have intarweb - it's an island, not the 6th circle of Hell...(reserved for Spammers and Bank of Nigeria Email Get Rich Quick Schemers)..


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't expect less, my friend.




En Guard! I challenge you to a duel of Stiff Cheeses!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> and Bank of Nigeria Email Get Rich Quick Schemers)..



Yeah, I've been getting those up the wazoo.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, he turns 81 this year. I am glad that I get to see him, he's a living legend.




Yeah, getting to see him still performing, especially at that age, is amazing. Have a great time!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yeah, getting to see him still performing, especially at that age, is amazing. Have a great time!



Thanks, I know I will.


----------



## The_Warlock

Alrighty, I'm outta here...take care all....cya later


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I'm outta here...take care all....cya later



Later, TOW!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But, we haven't seen her to begin with?
> 
> And it'll have intarweb - it's an island, not the 6th circle of Hell...(reserved for Spammers and Bank of Nigeria Email Get Rich Quick Schemers)..



It's Guam. I don't know if they have telephones much less the interweb.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> En Guard! I challenge you to a duel of Stiff Cheeses!



You're on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's Guam. I don't know if they have telephones much less the interweb.



Well, we can certainly hope.


----------



## megamania

hola hive how goes it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> hola hive how goes it?



Heya mega.


----------



## megamania

Nice drawing Warlock.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya mega.





Yo!   I thought today was the concert...or was that yesterday....   I get lost with dates sometimes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Nice drawing Warlock.



It is pretty cool. Thinking about printing it out; hopefulyy get it signed by Aurora at GenCon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Yo!   I thought today was the concert...or was that yesterday....   I get lost with dates sometimes.



Its today. I'm taking off very soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I gotta get going. I might be back later, much later, if I'm not wiped.


----------



## megamania

Yup Yup.    Trying to remember who.   Someone of the older style.  Don't take that wrong.  I just can't remember whom now.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, he turns 81 this year. I am glad that I get to see him, he's a living legend.



I'd go to see him just to do it. Cause he's so old, and then I could say I did before he died. Plus, I like most types of music. His cd's won't be anything you would find in my players, but I am positive I would still enjoy the concert.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's Guam. I don't know if they have telephones much less the interweb.



my grandfather helped install some of the phone lines they have there.


----------



## Aurora

After fixing some photos I am uploading them to Wal Mart's web site right now. The few that are super old I may take my card to Click and have them printed there as well to give to my grandparents, but for my scrapbooking purposes, prints from Wal Mart are fine. 
I went and got us Subway. It is yummy.

I finally watched Pan's Labyrinth a couple nights ago. I liked it. It isn't something I would want to watch a lot, but it was good. It was gruesome at times, but beautifully done. I can't even imagine how he could have made it better.


----------



## megamania

Hola Aurora.   How was the 527 and holiday in general?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> After fixing some photos I am uploading them to Wal Mart's web site right now. The few that are super old I may take my card to Click and have them printed there as well to give to my grandparents, but for my scrapbooking purposes, prints from Wal Mart are fine.
> I went and got us Subway. It is yummy.
> 
> I finally watched Pan's Labyrinth a couple nights ago. I liked it. It isn't something I would want to watch a lot, but it was good. It was gruesome at times, but beautifully done. I can't even imagine how he could have made it better.



Can we see what you've been working on?

I remember you going on about wanting to see it. I guess it was too much build up.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> my grandfather helped install some of the phone lines they have there.



It's a joke. I know they have phones.


----------



## megamania

Life for me has been like my namesake.   In the past 10 days at the store I have dealt with:

Car breaking gas pumps: Police, Fire, Government, Insurance Companies

Memorial Day Weekend rush

Staff of 12 dropped to 9 with another having a kid involved in a serious accident

Last night setting off the alarm by accident....had to wait for police and alarm people til 2am.


Mack was 10 days of cleaning and Stepping.    Need to reclaim third place for the company.  I dropped to fourth due to a strained knee.   Long walks with bad knees is bad especially with arthritis setting in.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a joke. I know they have phones.




Rotery phones that is.....


----------



## megamania

'allo Aeson.    How is your night?    Good weekend?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Hola Aurora.   How was the 527 and holiday in general?



It was good


----------



## megamania

Great!

Sorry I went elsewhere for a moment.  I gave the readers of my Story Hour the bad news.  I am cancelling the campaign.

Players are having problems committing and at 16-20th level, that is a lot of energy of mine to just "push aside" so I'm restarting next month.   1st level....Dragon's Hoard.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Great!
> 
> Sorry I went elsewhere for a moment.  I gave the readers of my Story Hour the bad news.  I am cancelling the campaign.
> 
> Players are having problems committing and at 16-20th level, that is a lot of energy of mine to just "push aside" so I'm restarting next month.   1st level....Dragon's Hoard.



Ouch. We just went up to 18th level. Enk is the only one whining about not wanting to continue. He just doesn't like high level gaming. 

My character has come to quite a crossroads, and she doesn't want to make a decision cause she doesn't want to hurt anyone. Who knew love triangles could spring up in a D&D campaign? ROFL I guess that is what happens when 2 PC's are "supposedly" together despite his character doing nothing to forward the relationship and then the DM introduces an NPC that does take an interest. Poor Aurora was quickly swept off her feet and Ander just stood by and let it happen. Now NPC is temporarily out of the picture and Ander has been offered the crown of Ion, but only if he marries one of the noble's daughters. Damned politics.


----------



## megamania

I find DMing high level very difficult.   Just creating the creatures / NPCs can be as much as 2 hours apiece (PCs then tear them apart in 20 minutes    ).

The biggest problem I am facing is there are two players that pour over the books and create heavily power-gamed PCs while the others do not.  Though we are 16th level with 5 PCs we are facing level 20 creatures for an even battle.  The power gamers are mildly challenged while the others have to really watch themselves or they die easily.

After 3 months of disscussion, and as of late, poor turn out, I have decided to scrap it / place on hiatus.

From here on in, I'mn only aiming for 12th level then restart.  This will keep it fresh and manageable.  The power gamers will not have enough levels to completely abuse the system neither.


----------



## megamania

Off to work on my Pathfinders Project again.   I'll in and out.  Maybe I'll post some of the work here.  I have done a few drawings but nothing final.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo Aeson.    How is your night?    Good weekend?



Hi. My night has been up and down. The weekend over all was good. I got to see Pirates 3.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I find DMing high level very difficult.   Just creating the creatures / NPCs can be as much as 2 hours apiece (PCs then tear them apart in 20 minutes    ).
> 
> The biggest problem I am facing is there are two players that pour over the books and create heavily power-gamed PCs while the others do not.  Though we are 16th level with 5 PCs we are facing level 20 creatures for an even battle.  The power gamers are mildly challenged while the others have to really watch themselves or they die easily.
> 
> After 3 months of disscussion, and as of late, poor turn out, I have decided to scrap it / place on hiatus.
> 
> From here on in, I'mn only aiming for 12th level then restart.  This will keep it fresh and manageable.  The power gamers will not have enough levels to completely abuse the system neither.



I can't stand power gamers. They drive me nuts. Same with hack and slash players. I could never game with a bunch of either.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ouch. We just went up to 18th level. Enk is the only one whining about not wanting to continue. He just doesn't like high level gaming.
> 
> My character has come to quite a crossroads, and she doesn't want to make a decision cause she doesn't want to hurt anyone. Who knew love triangles could spring up in a D&D campaign? ROFL I guess that is what happens when 2 PC's are "supposedly" together despite his character doing nothing to forward the relationship and then the DM introduces an NPC that does take an interest. Poor Aurora was quickly swept off her feet and Ander just stood by and let it happen. Now NPC is temporarily out of the picture and Ander has been offered the crown of Ion, but only if he marries one of the noble's daughters. Damned politics.



It's rare to find romance in a D&D game or at least from my point of view. Many of the men I played with are uncomfortable with the idea. They really don't like the idea if the female character is played by a male. This whole thing would be interesting to see play out. I have no real advice to offer on how to handle it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't stand power gamers. They drive me nuts. Same with hack and slash players. I could never game with a bunch of either.



You're a role player. That's why. You're into the story and the character.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hi. My night has been up and down. The weekend over all was good. I got to see Pirates 3.





any good?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora is it ok if I talk to you about something tomorrow? That's if you have the time. It's something that you know about and I could use some advice.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's rare to find romance in a D&D game or at least from my point of view. Many of the men I played with are uncomfortable with the idea. They really don't like the idea if the female character is played by a male. This whole thing would be interesting to see play out. I have no real advice to offer on how to handle it.





I tried this only ONCE in a game.  It freaked me out a bit playing a female in love with the NPC.   Talking mushy stuff (it was about love / faith of a god) with another guy like that unnerved me.   It fell apart into a lot of ummms and uhs....

So now I avoid that.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> any good?



I liked it. It was better than the second one. I didn't laugh as much as I would have liked. Over all it was worth the 6.50. I'll probably get the DVD.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I tried this only ONCE in a game.  It freaked me out a bit playing a female in love with the NPC.   Talking mushy stuff (it was about love / faith of a god) with another guy like that unnerved me.   It fell apart into a lot of ummms and uhs....
> 
> So now I avoid that.



Yeah it can get uncomfortable.


----------



## megamania

Definanition of bored....


take a handful of superhero action figures and pose them in various stances of doing the Macrena.... Galactus is leading them.


Wolverine is unsettling.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I liked it. It was better than the second one. I didn't laugh as much as I would have liked. Over all it was worth the 6.50. I'll probably get the DVD.





Due to current money issues.... I won't see Shrek nor Pirates until Santa delivers them this X-mas.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah it can get uncomfortable.





VERY


----------



## megamania

I really should be working on my cleric.....but I can't seem to get motivated.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I tried this only ONCE in a game.  It freaked me out a bit playing a female in love with the NPC.   Talking mushy stuff (it was about love / faith of a god) with another guy like that unnerved me.   It fell apart into a lot of ummms and uhs....
> 
> So now I avoid that.



I think dshai could pull it off with anyone. It helps though that it is my character


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Due to current money issues.... I won't see Shrek nor Pirates until Santa delivers them this X-mas.



i can understand that. I took money that should go into the stores account to pay for the tickets. I'm probably working on my birthday this year. I'm not always so I had a tradition of going to a movie with my dad. I guess this might have been the only chance we would get if he doesn't want to see Transformers on the 4th of July.


----------



## megamania

sooooo.... what else can to do to disgrace the action figures....?   Ah.... bring on the superheroines....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think dshai could pull it off with anyone. It helps though that it is my character



Having your SO as the DM will always help with that.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> sooooo.... what else can to do to disgrace the action figures....?   Ah.... bring on the superheroines....



Do you have a copy of the Kama Sutra?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> i can understand that. I took money that should go into the stores account to pay for the tickets. I'm probably working on my birthday this year. I'm not always so I had a tradition of going to a movie with my dad. I guess this might have been the only chance we would get if he doesn't want to see Transformers on the 4th of July.





I promised the kids F Four and I still hope to take my son to Transformers.  He has no idea what they are or are about.  I may rent their animated movie the week before going.   It will be a part of his B-day which is on the 8th of July.  Maybe take a friend or two of his as well.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you have a copy of the Kama Sutra?





I wrote the updated 3.5 version of it


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I promised the kids F Four and I still hope to take my son to Transformers.  He has no idea what they are or are about.  I may rent their animated movie the week before going.   It will be a part of his B-day which is on the 8th of July.  Maybe take a friend or two of his as well.



It will help for him to have some back ground. The animated movie is a good start.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I wrote the updated 3.5 version of it



Then you know what you can do with the action figures.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Having your SO as the DM will always help with that.



WHen he has done it in the past with people (not me) he just does more of a synopsis of events rather than roleplaying EVERYTHING out.


----------



## megamania

Ice and hot water used in turn is.... womanly satisfying.   I go no further than that.....Granny will be most unhappy with me otherwise....or worse....want a demistration....


----------



## Bront

My grandfather just passed away.  I'll be gone for a bit hive.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> It will help for him to have some back ground. The animated movie is a good start.





That's what I figured.   Was Megatron a gun or a tank for the Cybertron movie?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then you know what you can do with the action figures.




oh the disgrace....MJ.....Catwoman and She-hulk were only.......   yes....that is their jugglies hanging out.....

what happened to my outfit?    Tigra kinda.... welll then their was Puck.....


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> My grandfather just passed away.  I'll be gone for a bit hive.



Sorry to heat that. Let us know if we can do anything for you. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> My grandfather just passed away.  I'll be gone for a bit hive.



((HUGS)) I am sorry for your loss Bront. We'll be here when you get back.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHen he has done it in the past with people (not me) he just does more of a synopsis of events rather than roleplaying EVERYTHING out.





The more I think of this.... yeah... Eric had me role play it out in full.

I had another time where my wife and I played Vampire.  She was a computer genius and was a jock.    More I was her boytoy.

Had a lot of fun with that during and after games.    gawd I misss the ol' days before kids....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> That's what I figured.   Was Megatron a gun or a tank for the Cybertron movie?



A gun in the beginning. He turns into Galvatron later and I think he was a Cannon.


----------



## Aurora

OK, I am never using Snapfish again for ordering photos. They are morons.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> My grandfather just passed away.  I'll be gone for a bit hive.




ah crap.  I'm sorry to hear that.   Take care.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> WHen he has done it in the past with people (not me) he just does more of a synopsis of events rather than roleplaying EVERYTHING out.



That happens. I've seen male players want to RP stuff like that out with the male DM and it creeped him out.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, I am never using Snapfish again for ordering photos. They are morons.





uh-oh.  sounds like trouble.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, I am never using Snapfish again for ordering photos. They are morons.



I never tried it. I'll have to take your word for it.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> uh-oh.  sounds like trouble.



I asked their online customer service person something and he answered it...kind of, and when I asked him to elaborate (twice) he just restated the same thing using different words. From the way he typed, I can tell English isn't his first language. So, I am sure their "live help" is in like India or something.


----------



## megamania

My Hulk figure .... can be positioned in many ways....... Jean Grey will never be the same....


----------



## Aurora

His name was Sam.... my ass.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I asked their online customer service person something and he answered it...kind of, and when I asked him to elaborate (twice) he just restated the same thing using different words. From the way he typed, I can tell English isn't his first language. So, I am sure their "live help" is in like India or something.





That is terrible!

I respect ethic groups but you can't speak the damned language then don't telemarket!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> His name was Sam.... my ass.



They take English names to blend in. It will get harder to tell. Accent coaches are going over to help hide their accents.


----------



## megamania

I'm just curious.....if a specific ethic group calls do they then give them a thick accented southerner to speak with?


turn about is fair play.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> They take English names to blend in. It will get harder to tell. Accent coaches are going over to help hide their accents.





One of the employees at Stewarts is called Ken.  His legal name like Keletel or something.  Ken is much easier.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> My Hulk figure .... can be positioned in many ways....... Jean Grey will never be the same....



BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## megamania

Alright.... this is getting old messing with action figures.....


I have noticed one thing....All of my "highly posable" figures are constructed to NOT give the finger.   Where is the fun in that?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Alright.... this is getting old messing with action figures.....
> 
> 
> I have noticed one thing....All of my "highly posable" figures are constructed to NOT give the finger.   Where is the fun in that?



It would be fun to take a pic of one doing so and use it as an avatar. Hell, you could take a pic of one making a fist and I could just add a finger. Gotta love photoshop.


----------



## Aurora

All right hive. I am hitting the hay. I am tired and annoyed. All I want to do is order pictures dammit. Guess I will try again tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

Being a superhero must have some neat perks.

Mr. Fantastic...stretch shape as needed....as Sue wants .....

John Jonz.... shapechanger with telepathy   knows exactly what any girl wants and when

Purple man....already has been addressed in comicbooks

Superman is still a man.   X-ray vision is a beautiful thing

Thing....   always .......   can't say it

Cyborg.... accessorities.... 'nuff said

Thor....   now that is what some would call a hammer!

I'm sure there is more.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive. I am hitting the hay. I am tired and annoyed. All I want to do is order pictures dammit. Guess I will try again tomorrow.





cya.

aquawoman....smells like fish


----------



## megamania

I'm headed out also.   It has been a long a$$ weekend and I work a schelduled 80 hour week this week.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I asked their online customer service person something and he answered it...kind of, and when I asked him to elaborate (twice) he just restated the same thing using different words. From the way he typed, I can tell English isn't his first language. So, I am sure their "live help" is in like India or something.



It's possible he's just a bad typist.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> cya.
> 
> aquawoman....smells like fish



That's not right.


----------



## Aurora

Wow, I am the first one up this morning? LOL Okay, I know I am not, seeing as I got up at 10:15.  I won't be here pretty much all day since Kylee and I are going to Home Depot and then over to the other house to try and finish cleaning. Well, I am going to finish cleaning. She is gonna play with her toys and watch DVD's. Oh, to be a kid again.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Being a superhero must have some neat perks.
> 
> Mr. Fantastic...stretch shape as needed....as Sue wants .....
> 
> John Jonz.... shapechanger with telepathy   knows exactly what any girl wants and when
> 
> Purple man....already has been addressed in comicbooks
> 
> Superman is still a man.   X-ray vision is a beautiful thing
> 
> Thing....   always .......   can't say it
> 
> Cyborg.... accessorities.... 'nuff said
> 
> Thor....   now that is what some would call a hammer!
> 
> I'm sure there is more.



I bored perv is a dangerous thing.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, I am the first one up this morning? LOL Okay, I know I am not, seeing as I got up at 10:15.  I won't be here pretty much all day since Kylee and I are going to Home Depot and then over to the other house to try and finish cleaning. Well, I am going to finish cleaning. She is gonna play with her toys and watch DVD's. Oh, to be a kid again.



I was here first. 

Sounds like you have a busy day ahead.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bored perv is a dangerous thing.



Heehee I think you meant "1" or "A". Instead it sounds like you are calling yourself a bored perv.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was here first.



Well, you posted first  but your little icon wasn't lit up when I started posting, so I stil was here before you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heehee I think you meant "1" or "A". Instead it sounds like you are calling yourself a bored perv.



I am a bored perv.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, you posted first  but your little icon wasn't lit up when I started posting, so I stil was here before you.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. We're here now. That's all that matters. You slept in. You must have had a late night.


----------



## Aeson

I was up until 2 this morning and had to get up at 7. I need to stop talking to women on the west coast.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, yeah. We're here now. That's all that matters. You slept in. You must have had a late night.



Just couldn't sleep. The "it's hot in here" part of pregnancy seems to have started. Dshai is bundled up under the covers and I have them thrown off me and am laying there dying from the heat.  :\  We need to install the cieling fan we bought for the bedroom. I hate not having a fan. I need the air movement. Plus, the sound of it going helps put me to sleep.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just couldn't sleep. The "it's hot in here" part of pregnancy seems to have started. Dshai is bundled up under the covers and I have them thrown off me and am laying there dying from the heat.  :\  We need to install the cieling fan we bought for the bedroom. I hate not having a fan. I need the air movement. Plus, the sound of it going helps put me to sleep.



Ceiling fans are good. If it's that cold and you're still feeling hot I'm not sure the fan will help. The sound and air movement might be worth it though.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was up until 2 this morning and had to get up at 7. I need to stop talking to women on the west coast.



I would be a walking zombie. That or I would be drinking a lot of coffee. Which I wouldn't do right now because I have to keep my caffeine consumption down for baby. Dshai was complaining about being really tired when I talked to him a few minutes ago. I told him he was at a disadvantage because he doesn't drink coffee. He needs to learn. That's how a lot of people get through their days. Not that being addicted to caffeine is a good thing, but a pot of coffee a day can help keep you going.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ceiling fans are good. If it's that cold and you're still feeling hot I'm not sure the fan will help. The sound and air movement might be worth it though.



A fan does a lot for helping you feel cooler.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would be a walking zombie. That or I would be drinking a lot of coffee. Which I wouldn't do right now because I have to keep my caffeine consumption down for baby. Dshai was complaining about being really tired when I talked to him a few minutes ago. I told him he was at a disadvantage because he doesn't drink coffee. He needs to learn. That's how a lot of people get through their days. Not that being addicted to caffeine is a good thing, but a pot of coffee a day can help keep you going.



I don't drink coffee either. I don't even drink caffeinated tea. I am a walking zombie but it is the burden I bare. The one I was talking to had it just as rough. She has to get up and go to work also. She told me this morning she was still very sleepy.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> A fan does a lot for helping you feel cooler.



It does but I wasn't sure it would help you. Bah never mind. Just get the thing installed.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It does but I wasn't sure it would help you. Bah never mind. Just get the thing installed.



The next time dshai's dad comes to visit, he is gonna help us do it. Not sure when that is gonna be though.


----------



## Aeson

I stopped watching The Empire Strikes Back to chat with her last night. Star Wars deserves much more attention than I could give and so did she. I opted for the correct choice.


----------



## Aurora

All right, I need to get moving. Kylee is done eating breakfast. So, we are gonna get ready and go. Talk to you later!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The next time dshai's dad comes to visit, he is gonna help us do it. Not sure when that is gonna be though.



I wanted to get my dad to install one here at the store. It would require too much work. The wiring isn't set up for it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right, I need to get moving. Kylee is done eating breakfast. So, we are gonna get ready and go. Talk to you later!



Have a good day. See you later.


----------



## The_Warlock

I'm ON VACATION! 

Woooohoooo!

Howdy. How goes? 

Ahh, yes, fans, no matter what smart people tell you about "moving hot air", fans work because our skin is designed to use air flow to regulate body temperature during exertion. 

Go get 'em Aeson, that's the ticket...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right, I need to get moving. Kylee is done eating breakfast. So, we are gonna get ready and go. Talk to you later!




Have fun...missed again...ah well....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm ON VACATION!
> 
> Woooohoooo!
> 
> Howdy. How goes?
> 
> Ahh, yes, fans, no matter what smart people tell you about "moving hot air", fans work because our skin is designed to use air flow to regulate body temperature during exertion.
> 
> Go get 'em Aeson, that's the ticket...



Don't come here bragging about your vacation.  That's good. I hope you get some rest. 

I am but there are extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Have fun...missed again...ah well....



She's a sneaky one. I think she has at least 20 in escape artist.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's a sneaky one. I think she has at least 20 in escape artist.




Nah, she's a sorceress...it's probably misdirection + teleport....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't come here bragging about your vacation.  That's good. I hope you get some rest.
> 
> I am but there are extenuating circumstances.




It's not so much bragging as relief. This is the first week of vaca I've taken in 6 years, so I hope to get a lot of stuff around the house done. But first thing is to relax.

Extenuating? Like, in the middle of a break up? Being shot into orbit? She's a deep one? If so, keep the defenses up...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, she's a sorceress...it's probably misdirection + teleport....


----------



## Aurora

It seems Kylee wasn't done eating breakfast she just didn't want the healthy cereal I gave her. :\ She wanted Lucky Charms. Can't say I blame her. So, I am here again for a few minutes before I leave.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's a sneaky one. I think she has at least 20 in escape artist.



I have a ring of freedom of movement. I don't need ranks in escape artist.   It is good to be in control of a tower with item making capabilities. Especially in a world like dshai's where there aren't hardly any shops with magic items.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It seems Kylee wasn't done eating breakfast she just didn't want the healthy cereal I gave her. :\ She wanted Lucky Charms. Can't say I blame her. So, I am here again for a few minutes before I leave.




Bah! You just need to mix healthy cereal with seemingly unhealthy bits. My personal favorites were always Cheerios with banana slices and SUGAR, or Raisin Bran with banana slices and SUGAR. Otherwise, it was froot loops all the way (NOT with extra SUGAR, even I had my limits).


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a ring of freedom of movement. I don't need ranks in escape artist.   It is good to be in control of a tower with item making capabilities. Especially in a world like dshai's where there aren't hardly any shops with magic items.




That just means you and the tower could go into business and ruin the whole economy - talk about a threat to kings...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! You just need to mix healthy cereal with seemingly unhealthy bits. My personal favorites were always Cheerios with banana slices and SUGAR, or Raisin Bran with banana slices and SUGAR. Otherwise, it was froot loops all the way (NOT with extra SUGAR, even I had my limits).



 The problem is she'll sit there and pick out the bits she wants. LOL I couldn't eat Fruit Loops with extra sugar, but I do put extra sugar on my Frosted Flakes  Unless it is near the end of the box and you are getting the "bottom of the box" sugary goodness in with your flakes


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The problem is she'll sit there and pick out the bits she wants. LOL I couldn't eat Fruit Loops with extra sugar, but I do put extra sugar on my Frosted Flakes  Unless it is near the end of the box and you are getting the "bottom of the box" sugary goodness in with your flakes



That is so wrong.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That just means you and the tower could go into business and ruin the whole economy - talk about a threat to kings...



My group wants a portable hole with a connection to a pawn shop so they can just hand things over to the store.:\ A store they control and profit from.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> The problem is she'll sit there and pick out the bits she wants. LOL I couldn't eat Fruit Loops with extra sugar, but I do put extra sugar on my Frosted Flakes  Unless it is near the end of the box and you are getting the "bottom of the box" sugary goodness in with your flakes




I think that admission disproves your avatar title...since that's a LOT of sugar...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That just means you and the tower could go into business and ruin the whole economy - talk about a threat to kings...



Or an asset considering a potential future king wants her hand.   She is, after all, the most powerful of all mortals in dshai's world. What's funny is he didn't set out to have her turn out that way, but the story line just fell into place with the history of his world. I just happenned along the way to pick the right influences and went in the right direction on my own with picking lightning as my main element. He couldn't have done it better even if he had directed me along the way.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think that admission disproves your avatar title...since that's a LOT of sugar...



Heehee


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a ring of freedom of movement. I don't need ranks in escape artist.   It is good to be in control of a tower with item making capabilities. Especially in a world like dshai's where there aren't hardly any shops with magic items.



Anti-magic field would negate the ring. 


*begins construction of containment field.*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> My group wants a portable hole with a connection to a pawn shop so they can just hand things over to the store.:/




Instead, give them a portable hole that goes to a Githyanki pawn shop, they get cursed coin, and the Githyanki get items for their war effort. 

Occasionally, a Mind Flayer or Githzerai hit squad shows up to kill the party, since object reading points to them as "suppliers" of the Githyanki. It's a win win for everyone...except the dead PCs...

Oh wait, when you say "my group", do you mean you are the DM or part of the party? If number 2, ignore everything I said in the preceding two paragraphs. Um, what's the name of your DM?

chuckle


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Extenuating? Like, in the middle of a break up? Being shot into orbit? She's a deep one? If so, keep the defenses up...



All will be revealed in time.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Instead, give them a portable hole that goes to a Githyanki pawn shop, they get cursed coin, and the Githyanki get items for their war effort.
> 
> Occasionally, a Mind Flayer or Githzerai hit squad shows up to kill the party, since object reading points to them as "suppliers" of the Githyanki. It's a win win for everyone...except the dead PCs...
> 
> Oh wait, when you say "my group", do you mean you are the DM or part of the party? If number 2, ignore everything I said in the preceding two paragraphs. Um, what's the name of your DM?
> 
> chuckle



I was the DM but now I'm just a player. It's a running joke with them but they do sometimes push it. There is a guy that wants to make the game as silly as Hack Master.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Or an asset considering a potential future king wants her hand.   She is, after all, the most powerful of all mortals in dshai's world. What's funny is he didn't set out to have her turn out that way, but the story line just fell into place with the history of his world. I just happenned along the way to pick the right influences and went in the right direction on my own with picking lightning as my main element. He couldn't have done it better even if he had directed me along the way.




That's the happiest moment in a DM's life, when the PCs dig their own pits and build there own towers...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was the DM but now I'm just a player. It's a running joke with them but they do sometimes push it. There is a guy that wants to make the game as silly as Hack Master.




Goofy can be great, but not all the time, or depending on circumstances...everybody likes their RP a little different.

Alright, I'm outta here, actually have to run SOME errands, and probably start the first of a week of tasks.

Later


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Goofy can be great, but not all the time, or depending on circumstances...everybody likes their RP a little different.
> 
> Alright, I'm outta here, actually have to run SOME errands, and probably start the first of a week of tasks.
> 
> Later



It can be but I find Hack Master to be annoying. 

Cya later.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's the happiest moment in a DM's life, when the PCs dig their own pits and build there own towers...



She didn't build it. She just took it over.


----------



## Aurora

I hate the phone. I have been on the phone for 30 min. :\


----------



## Aurora

Ok, I am finally off and it is time to go. See ya later hive.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She didn't build it. She just took it over.



Yeah. Pay attention.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate the phone. I have been on the phone for 30 min. :\



Maybe you can turn the ringer off. Don't answer it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, I am finally off and it is time to go. See ya later hive.



I bet you'll find a reason to stay. You can't get enough of the hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> She didn't build it. She just took it over.




 

I was speaking metaphorically. 

Rather like my PCs, despite me never asking nor specifying, all their backstories made them outcasts, cursed wanderers, odd men out, or somehow contrary to the predominant nature of their races or cultures. Which is what the prophecy I developed as a direction for my campaign called for...and even after I revealed that, they've continued to do so when new characters have had to be made.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It can be but I find Hack Master to be annoying.




Well, as much as Hackmaster is TECHNICALLY a functional system, it's a parody. I find it entertaining to read, where it points out the ludicrousness of how people have played and how rules have been written and interpretted in games over the years. 

But I'd never PLAY it. Egads! So I'm right there with ya...


----------



## Aeson

I love my job some times. There was a young woman in here in a miniskirt she kept pulling down. She had breastes that were just boiling out of the top of her shirt. The joys of retail. People of all shapes and sizes come in in various types of clothes.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I love my job some times. There was a young woman in here in a miniskirt she kept pulling down. She had breastes that were just boiling out of the top of her shirt. The joys of retail. People of all shapes and sizes come in in various types of clothes.




Some folks just don't understand how to size their own clothes... luckily for you, today.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Some folks just don't understand how to size their own clothes... luckily for you, today.



Too true. Too true. She liked my price better than the last store she was in so I'll see her again.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I love my job some times. There was a young woman in here in a miniskirt she kept pulling down. She had breastes that were just boiling out of the top of her shirt. The joys of retail. People of all shapes and sizes come in in various types of clothes.




Maybe that is why I deal with the minium wage......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hivers!   

I'd be in a foul mood because of my mom, but I don't want to be, so I won't.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Maybe that is why I deal with the minium wage......



Remember you're married so you can look but not touch.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Remember you're married so you can look but not touch.





That's my motto.....now if only it was always hers......   



I've had offers too.....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning hivers!
> 
> I'd be in a foul mood because of my mom, but I don't want to be, so I won't.



This is not a good morning.  It's not even a good afternoon. Take your nonfoul mood having self elsewhere.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Remember you're married so you can look but not touch.




As a ladyfriend of mine once said, "It's fine if you look at the sweets in the bakery window, as long as you bring your hunger home."


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> That's my motto.....now if only it was always hers......
> 
> 
> 
> I've had offers too.....



She's not still doing that is she? I thought it was over? 


Resistance is not futile. Don't give in.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning hivers!
> 
> I'd be in a foul mood because of my mom, but I don't want to be, so I won't.





I wish I could control my emotions that easily.  They control me.  I think everyone here can agree...


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning hivers!
> 
> I'd be in a foul mood because of my mom, but I don't want to be, so I won't.




Greetings. Ah family, you can't live with them, and you can't bury them in a ditch by the highway (without someone asking questions).


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As a ladyfriend of mine once said, "It's fine if you look at the sweets in the bakery window, as long as you bring your hunger home."



Then you go home and devour some buns.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's not still doing that is she? I thought it was over?
> 
> 
> Resistance is not futile. Don't give in.





Its over but I still occatioonally set up the taps to be sure.  There is no going back once you cross that bridge folks....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is not a good morning.  It's not even a good afternoon. Take your nonfoul mood having self elsewhere.



_*gives Aeson a hug*_

I hope that brightens up your day.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings. Ah family, you can't live with them, and you can't bury them in a ditch by the highway (without someone asking questions).



Depends on where you live and how connected you are.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings. Ah family, you can't live with them, and you can't bury them in a ditch by the highway (without someone asking questions).





Some of my family would require a strip mine to hid them in......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Its over but I still occatioonally set up the taps to be sure.  There is no going back once you cross that bridge folks....



The paranoia over that has to kill you some times. Good luck man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings. Ah family, you can't live with them, and you can't bury them in a ditch by the highway (without someone asking questions).



My mom is the reason my family has so many problems though.  :\ 

Her attitude is like an unexpected weather change. Thankfully I have enough ranks in Sense Motive to be near empathic about moods.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*gives Aeson a hug*_
> 
> I hope that brightens up your day.



*Gets his can of mace out.* 

Not much will brighten my day short of a nap.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then you go home and devour some buns.




See, now ya got it. Though I've always been partial to buttering some muffins...


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As a ladyfriend of mine once said, "It's fine if you look at the sweets in the bakery window, as long as you bring your hunger home."





That's my thinking.    Now about that 17 year old girl that comes into the store every Sunday night......


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, now ya got it. Though I've always been partial to buttering some muffins...



My user title at Cm is "shares his butter" It was given to me after some unusual flirting involving some popcorn.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> That's my thinking.    Now about that 17 year old girl that comes into the store every Sunday night......



Shame on you. You're old enough to be her dad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *Gets his can of mace out.*
> 
> Not much will brighten my day short of a nap.



Ah, just trying to share the love. Some people just won't have it though.  :\


----------



## megamania

I gotta leave early.  Post Office, Bank and Store to do before reaching work.

Til later....


Aeson..... take a nap.

Warlock.... butter some muffins

Fru.... play "Be Happy"

Aurora.... heh....enjoy housecleaning (roll my eyes)  For what it is worth...that's what I will be doing at Mack except for its grease and heavy pieces of scrap plastics and resin.... buggers me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, just trying to share the love. Some people just won't have it though.  :\



Not the touchy feely type I guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not the touchy feely type I guess.



I know too many people like that. It saddens me that so many people just don't have an open heart.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Fru.... play "Be Happy"



No need to play it, actually being here is _making_ me happy.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Shame on you. You're old enough to be her dad.





Old enough to know better....young enough not to care.   Besides....she wears shirts 2 sizes too small with breasts at least a double C possibly a D and youthful.  not sagging.   Love at first feel sihgt


can't type I'm so unnerved....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know too many people like that. It saddens me that so many people just don't have an open heart.



there is a difference in having an open heart and molesting people.  I can be a very caring person. I just don't think a hug solves all.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Old enough to know better....young enough not to care.   Besides....she wears shirts 2 sizes too small with breasts at least a double C possibly a D and youthful.  not sagging.   Love at first feel sihgt
> 
> 
> can't type I'm so unnerved....



Then get some revenge on the wife. If not at least post some freaking pictures of the girl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> there is a difference in having an open heart and molesting people.  I can be a very caring person. I just don't think a hug solves all.



I believe there is a huge difference between caring and loving.


----------



## Aeson

The American Civil War is being fought once again. This time it's over grits and bacon. The folks at CM are choosing sides and pulling out all the stops with the propaganda.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The American Civil War is being fought once again. This time it's over grits and bacon. The folks at CM are choosing sides and pulling out all the stops with the propaganda.



Not a big fan of grits. Not a big fan of bacon either.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not a big fan of grits. Not a big fan of bacon either.



Heathen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heathen.



I am a huge fan of what my dad calls Canadian Bacon though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not a big fan of grits. Not a big fan of bacon either.




I'm with you on the grits issues, but I have to disagree with you on the Bacon. Bacon is a reason for living.  Canadian Bacon is a reason for making your own homemade egg mcmuffins....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am a huge fan of what my dad calls Canadian Bacon though.



That is ham. There is a place for people like that in the war effort. They are put to work in the pig pens.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm with you on the grits issues, but I have to disagree with you on the Bacon. Bacon is a reason for living.  Canadian Bacon is a reason for making your own homemade egg mcmuffins....



I would expect a heathen yankee like you to feel that way. Grits be one of the foods of the gods.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is ham. There is a place for people like that in the war effort. They are put to work in the pig pens.



I know what it really is, but the gag is that my dad calls Hot Dogs canadian bacon.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is ham. There is a place for people like that in the war effort. They are put to work in the pig pens.




Now now, don't bring your CM hate here. Fully Loaded Puns are allowed though...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would expect a heathen yankee like you to feel that way. Grits be one of the foods of the gods.




Grits = Rhino Snot in a Bowl. 

No thank you, I like my food with flavor and a consistency other than Ghostbuster's Class A ectoplasm...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, as much as Hackmaster is TECHNICALLY a functional system, it's a parody. I find it entertaining to read, where it points out the ludicrousness of how people have played and how rules have been written and interpretted in games over the years.
> 
> But I'd never PLAY it. Egads! So I'm right there with ya...



I like Munchkin 

The really limited wish for Wizards 1st level spell allows a player to undo an event that just happenned. Like a re-roll or "I wish Bob had killed that bad guy before he took off my head" Material component: A $20 bill handed to DM during spellcasting. Both the card game and the D20 game are fun. Dshai's fave spell is "Invisibility to the Blind". It makes you _magically_ invisible, and then after the spells ends you are just _normally_ invisible.


----------



## Aeson

I see I am the enlightened among those lost in the darkness. Perhaps I will need to retreat from here. Pick my battles and all that.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> That's my motto.....now if only it was always hers......
> 
> 
> 
> I've had offers too.....



You weren;t supposed to talk about that Mega.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Munchkin
> 
> The really limited wish for Wizards 1st level spell allows a player to undo an event that just happenned. Like a re-roll or "I wish Bob had killed that bad guy before he took off my head" Material component: A $20 bill handed to DM during spellcasting. Both the card game and the D20 game are fun. Dshai's fave spell is "Invisibility to the Blind". It makes you _magically_ invisible, and then after the spells ends you are just _normally_ invisible.




I've played the card game with my Rochester group...most entertaining...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see I am the enlightened among those lost in the darkness. Perhaps I will need to retreat from here. Pick my battles and all that.




It happens when you start slinging "heathen" around....chuckle...we get out the spears and start the strange chanting


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see I am the enlightened among those lost in the darkness. Perhaps I will need to retreat from here. Pick my battles and all that.



Thats good advice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> You weren;t supposed to talk about that Mega.




Ok, so THAT puts the Spice level back higher than the Sugar level from previous discussion


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, so THAT puts the Spice level back higher than the Sugar level from previous discussion



Sugar'n Spice.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You weren;t supposed to talk about that Mega.



I don't like you anymore.


----------



## Aurora

~likes grits and bacon

Although I would take bacon over grits anyday. Not literally of course. I could eat a pound of bacon at one sitting. It HAS to be crispy though. None of that wilty crap. That's just nasty. Mmmmm bacon sandwiches......


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It happens when you start slinging "heathen" around....chuckle...we get out the spears and start the strange chanting



Have you excepted grits as your personal blah blah blah?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~likes grits and bacon
> 
> Although I would take bacon over grits anyday. Not literally of course. I could eat a pound of bacon at one sitting. It HAS to be crispy though. None of that wilty crap. That's just nasty. Mmmmm bacon sandwiches......



Even if you live in Ohio you have some southern tastes. You will be allowed to join us.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you excepted grits as your personal blah blah blah?



best Ed O'Neil voice:
blah blah.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, so THAT puts the Spice level back higher than the Sugar level from previous discussion



 I had just done a digital scrapbook layout of Kylee just before I bought my community supporter account, and I thought the opposite of what I did for her was fitting.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you excepted grits as your personal blah blah blah?



I think you mean _accepted_. 

Me thinks Aeson is the heathen now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had just done a digital scrapbook layout of Kylee just before I bought my community supporter account, and I thought the opposite of what I did for her was fitting.



Awwww, that picture is just sooo cute.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think you mean _accepted_.
> 
> Me thinks Aeson is the heathen now.



And heathens must be smited.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Even if you live in Ohio you have some southern tastes. You will be allowed to join us.



Even though I am a Chargers/ Padres and OSU fan?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you excepted grits as your personal blah blah blah?




I've accepted Garlic Mashed Potatoes as my Tuber and Savour! Your grits are a lesser idol, a bringer of heresy, at best, and a corrupter of taste buds among those who have not been exposed to the One, True Whipped Meal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Even though I am a Chargers/ Padres and OSU fan?



Me loves the Padres. Of course I grew up in San Diego for a good portion of my life.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And heathens must be smited.




Be careful! Do not smite unless thou wouldst be smoten...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think you mean _accepted_.
> 
> Me thinks Aeson is the heathen now.



Yes I did. Thank you.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've accepted Garlic Mashed Potatoes as my Tuber and Savour! Your grits are a lesser idol, a bringer of heresy, at best, and a corrupter of taste buds among those who have not been exposed to the One, True Whipped Meal.



ROFL If you are like this in person, then you are a lot like my husband, humor-wise.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Even though I am a Chargers/ Padres and OSU fan?



That matters little. It will be better if you add some southern teams to your list.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Be careful! Do not smite unless thou wouldst be smoten...



I don't have that kind of power anyway.


----------



## Aurora

If Fru is smiting people then I should go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm getting tail lovey and feline kisses up the wazzoo here.  I think my cat loves me.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've accepted Garlic Mashed Potatoes as my Tuber and Savour! Your grits are a lesser idol, a bringer of heresy, at best, and a corrupter of taste buds among those who have not been exposed to the One, True Whipped Meal.



It is possible for these two culinary delights to co-exist. We are an open and accepting peoples. One to rule the morning and one the evening.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm getting tail love and feline kisses up the wazzoo here.



That sounds wrong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> If Fru is smiting people then I should go.



See post 16519.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If Fru is smiting people then I should go.



LOL It's ok. Something tells me you will not be smited.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That matters little. It will be better if you add some southern teams to your list.



Uh....no. The closest to southern I got teams-wise is when I *gasp* was a Dallas Cowboys fan. [pleading] I COULDN'T HELP IT. I SWEAR! THEY PUT UP THE STUFF IN MY ROOM WHEN I WAS A KID AND MADE ME WATCH EVERY GAME! [/pleading]


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL If you are like this in person, then you are a lot like my husband, humor-wise.




I can be, depends on the group, but I'm the dead pan straight man if there isn't one, otherwise, I'm either the one willing to cross That Line, or Mr. Counterpoint, OR BOTH (Those are always entertaining evenings). My favorite verbal tactic however, is to allow someone to leave an openings, and then mention something inpassing while saying not to mention it - thus at the same time crossing That Line, and still not actually having said it, and instead letting people's own imaginations come up with the worst possible internal response. That makes life worth living.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is possible for these two culinary delights to co-exist. We are an open and accepting peoples. One to rule the morning and one the evening.




We don't need your watery starch soup! Besides, you started this...there will be no diplomacy from the Throne of Taters! Ware your steps, or there will be jihad!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh....no. The closest to southern I got teams-wise is when I *gasp* was a Dallas Cowboys fan. [pleading] I COULDN'T HELP IT. I SWEAR! THEY PUT UP THE STUFF IN MY ROOM WHEN I WAS A KID AND MADE ME WATCH EVERY GAME! [/pleading]



That's ok. We'll work with that. Besides your husband is from Alabama. You get grandfathered in for that one.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We don't need your watery starch soup! Besides, you started this...there will be no diplomacy from the Throne of Taters! Ware your steps, or there will be jihad!



There is always room for diplomacy.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can be, depends on the group, but I the dead pan straight man if there isn't one, otherwise, I'm either the one willing to cross That Line, or Mr. Counterpoint, OR BOTH (Those are always entertaining evenings). My favorite verbal tactic however, is to allow someone to leave an openings, and then mention something inpassing while saying not to mention it - thus at the same time crossing That Line, and still not actually having said it, and instead letting people's own imaginations come up with the worst possible internal response. That makes life worth living.



Heh, that description plus the Pinky and the Brain reference in your sig tells me you are alike..... LOL Dshai can be off the charts crazy sometimes it always makes things interesting. I swear he doesn't think like a normal person and, of course, there is the whole world domination thing.......He's a lot of fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is always room for diplomacy.




Not really. The Pope of Potatos has too much starch in his boxers for that...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's ok. We'll work with that. Besides your husband is from Alabama. You get grandfathered in for that one.



Nope, his family is from Alabama. He was born on a military base in Texas.


----------



## Aeson

I'm going to start spamming these people that fax me their resume.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh, that description plus the Pinky and the Brain reference in your sig tells me you are alike..... LOL Dshai can be off the charts crazy sometimes it always makes things interesting. I swear he doesn't think like a normal person and, of course, there is the whole world domination thing.......He's a lot of fun.




Excellent. Inform him of the Chipper Shredders for a Better Tomorrow manifesto...we may be able to work from different locations to a unified stupid-free world.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, his family is from Alabama. He was born on a military base in Texas.



Just as good. Texas is part of the south.


----------



## Aurora

I likes potatoes. Potatoes Au Grautin, Mashed potatoes, garlic herb potatoes, new potatoes, sweet potatoes with butter and brown sugar, baked potatoes, potato pancakses, potato chips, twice baked potatoes, scalloped potatoes.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to start spamming these people that fax me their resume.




Except they likely have a phone node, would pin you down without losing any effective bandwidth, and sue YOU for harrassment. Sometimes I really LOVE our communications and legal system...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I likes potatoes. Potatoes Au Grautin, Mashed potatoes, garlic herb potatoes, new potatoes, sweet potatoes with butter and brown sugar, baked potatoes, potato pancakses, potato chips, twice baked potatoes, scalloped potatoes.....





MMmmmmmmmmm, STARCH!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to start spamming these people that fax me their resume.



Why would people fax you their resume?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why would people fax you their resume?




Because some people, especially recent college grads, are STUPID when it comes to getting a job. And rude, too. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Because some people, especially recent college grads, are STUPID when it comes to getting a job. And rude, too. Who'd a thunk it?




*shakes head* MORONS

My daughter said "moron" today ny the way. We were in the car driving home and this guy in front of us came to a stop at  4 way stop and just sat there. Cause there were cars coming down the road towards the *4 WAY STOP* from the right......I called him a moron. Then she did.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *shakes head* MORONS
> 
> My daughter said "moron" today ny the way. We were in the car driving home and this guy in front of us came to a stop at  4 way stop and just sat there. Cause there were cars coming down the road towards the *4 WAY STOP* from the right......I called him a moron. Then she did.




See, they are everywhere...that's why we need to move on CSfaBT. They keep breeding...Soon, we'll be outnumbered...   If we aren't already


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Man, I step away to help my dad with the groceries and the hive explodes.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, they are everywhere...that's why we need to move on CSfaBT. They keep breeding...Soon, we'll be outnumbered...   If we aren't already



Heehee. Seen Idiocracy yet?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why would people fax you their resume?



I get at least one a week. I may start collecting them to compare when I need to work on mine. 

They send them out blindly. I think they get a list of business fax numbers and go off that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, they are everywhere...that's why we need to move on CSfaBT. They keep breeding...Soon, we'll be outnumbered...   If we aren't already



A car is a deadly weapon. IMO just having a license shouldn't be enough to own a vehicle. Psych evaluation should come before owning one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heehee. Seen Idiocracy yet?



Dr. Evil-esque voice:
I'm surrounded by frickin' idiots.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *shakes head* MORONS
> 
> My daughter said "moron" today ny the way. We were in the car driving home and this guy in front of us came to a stop at  4 way stop and just sat there. Cause there were cars coming down the road towards the *4 WAY STOP* from the right......I called him a moron. Then she did.



You're a bad mommy.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Psych evaluation should come before owning one.



I agree. And before having children. There are WAY too many stupid parents. 


What?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, they are everywhere...that's why we need to move on CSfaBT. They keep breeding...Soon, we'll be outnumbered...   If we aren't already



It's too late. We're outnumbered already.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a bad mommy.



I know. *hangs head in shame* I have really tried to curb my sailor mouth. I have. I swear...


----------



## Aurora

I think I need to go take a nap. This mommy is tired.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree. And before having children. There are WAY too many stupid parents.
> 
> 
> What?



Just curious. Did you just out yourself?  








I kid cause I love.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> There are WAY too many stupid parents.



My dad was a prime example.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know. *hangs head in shame* I have really tried to curb my sailor mouth. I have. I swear...



You swear.That is the problem. You swear. You need to work on the swearing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I need to go take a nap. This mommy is tired.



Nap well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree. And before having children. There are WAY too many stupid parents.
> 
> 
> What?




One of my friends, before becoming a mother was of the mind that all water supplies should be drugged to prevent human conception - until you got a License for Parenthood, then you got the antidote.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just curious. Did you just out yourself?
> I kid cause I love.



Yeah. Yeah. Laugh it up fuzzball. I am pretty smart actually. Don't let the blonde hair fool you.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I need to go take a nap. This mommy is tired.



I think you earned it today. Enjoy. Talk to you later.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> One of my friends, before becoming a mother was of the mind that all water supplies should be drugged to prevent human conception - until you got a License for Parenthood, then you got the antidote.



LOL That's a good idea.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah. Yeah. Laugh it up fuzzball. I am pretty smart actually. Don't let the blonde hair fool you.



I know. You are very smart.


----------



## Aurora

All right hive. I will talk to you later. I am gonna go rest.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> One of my friends, before becoming a mother was of the mind that all water supplies should be drugged to prevent human conception - until you got a License for Parenthood, then you got the antidote.



I like that idea. This should be explored.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My dad was a prime example.




Oooh. Harsh.

On the other hand, I know a lot of great people, smart, caring human beings, who wouldn't be able to handle having children AT ALL. Wisely, most have chosen not too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh. Harsh.



He was also physically abusive of me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He was also physically abusive of me.




Ouch. Not a good upbringing. Sorry to hear that.

My Mother's father was like that. He was a grandparent I was NOT unhappy to see go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ouch. Not a good upbringing. Sorry to hear that.



I've managed to put it behind me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He was also physically abusive of me.



Sounds like he's in need of smiting.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've managed to put it behind me.



That's good. There are many that has a hard time doing that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like he's in need of smiting.



He gets all the smiting he needs and doesn't need from my mom.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He gets all the smiting he needs and doesn't need from my mom.




Ah, so karma has provided the roundhouse kick while you have gotten past it. Good for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, so karma has provided the roundhouse kick while you have gotten past it. Good for you.



Indeed.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... catch up time!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello again all, I cant stay long but I just thought I'd let you know Im moving soon. Ill be going to Guam next Jan.




Wow. I hope this will be a good thing for you ma'am. It is always nice to see you in and about in here .... Hope you can stay so even there.


----------



## Mycanid

LOL!!!

You are technically very talented Warlock ... that is an excellent line drawing! Made me giggle quite a bit too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Afternoon folks.



How goes things Myc?


----------



## The_Warlock

Good grief, just in time for me to log off...

Damn time zones...

Later


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good grief, just in time for me to log off...
> 
> Damn time zones...
> 
> Later



Its the curved world you live on.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't stand power gamers. They drive me nuts. Same with hack and slash players. I could never game with a bunch of either.




Madame ... you are a gamer after my own heart.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good grief, just in time for me to log off...
> 
> Damn time zones...
> 
> Later




NUTS!   

Ah well..... Maybe next time.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How goes things Myc?




Pretty good. Was just purchasing a new pc for the editor in chief. 

Long time coming too. He's headed to China in two weeks or so, so it will be the perfect time to upgrade him.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Definanition of bored....
> 
> 
> take a handful of superhero action figures and pose them in various stances of doing the Macrena.... Galactus is leading them.
> 
> 
> Wolverine is unsettling.....




ROFL!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Long time coming too. He's headed to China in two weeks or so, so it will be the perfect time to upgrade him.



I can't help but think of the commercial for the Marco Polo movie that will be airing on Saturday when I see or hear China.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Slow day for the hive.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> My grandfather just passed away.  I'll be gone for a bit hive.




God bless you Bront ... man, I know how hard that can be.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Slow day for the hive.  :\




Sorry Fru ... bouncing in between a bunch of machines here and only able to look in every once in a while!  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry Fru ... bouncing in between a bunch of machines here and only able to look in every once in a while!  :\



Understandable. Good luck with your computer stuff.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ....He needs to learn. That's how a lot of people get through their days. Not that being addicted to caffeine is a good thing, but a pot of coffee a day can help keep you going.




Got that right. Yeesh ....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It seems Kylee wasn't done eating breakfast she just didn't want the healthy cereal I gave her. :\ She wanted Lucky Charms. Can't say I blame her. So, I am here again for a few minutes before I leave.




BLEH! I never liked Lucky Charms.

Scottish oatmeal, on the other hand, is a boon to mankind IMNSHO.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! You just need to mix healthy cereal with seemingly unhealthy bits. My personal favorites were always Cheerios with banana slices and SUGAR, or Raisin Bran with banana slices and SUGAR. Otherwise, it was froot loops all the way (NOT with extra SUGAR, even I had my limits).




Now this is tasty. My favorite breakfast cereal was raisin bran with a lot of milk, put it in the fridge, and pull it out next morning for that "extra flavor".   

Seems I am the only one I have ever known who likes it that way, though. I like it with tunafish too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seems I am the only one I have ever known who likes it that way, though. I like it with tunafish too.









 Raisin bran with tuna fish?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Got that right. Yeesh ....  :\



More than 2 cups and I'm in the bathroom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Scottish oatmeal, on the other hand, is a boon to mankind IMNSHO.



Scottish oatmeal? What all goes in that? Are the oats different?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not a big fan of grits. Not a big fan of bacon either.




Me neither.  :\ 

Scottish oats are just not as fully "prepared" as store bought "oatmeal" ... the resultant cereal is thicker and healthier. Wall paper paste material, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Raisin bran with tuna fish?




Yes ... both in the fridge ... side by side ... each in their own separate bowl, festering and befouling the other with their fumes.

It is delicious in the morning. After the second day? WOW.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would expect a heathen yankee like you to feel that way. Grits be one of the foods of the gods.




Maybe the gods of the goblinoid people. BLECH!   

For what it is worth, I am a heathen yankee too, I guess.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Grits = Rhino Snot in a Bowl.
> 
> No thank you, I like my food with flavor and a consistency other than Ghostbuster's Class A ectoplasm...




ROFL!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... both in the fridge ... side by side ... each in their own separate bowl, festering and befouling the other with their fumes.
> 
> It is delicious in the morning. After the second day? WOW.



For a second there you had me worried. And without electricity how do you keep a fridge powered?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Scottish oats are just not as fully "prepared" as store bought "oatmeal" ... the resultant cereal is thicker and healthier. Wall paper paste material, if you get my meaning.



Wall paper paste?    That sounds nasty.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had just done a digital scrapbook layout of Kylee just before I bought my community supporter account, and I thought the opposite of what I did for her was fitting.




Drat ... I cannot open up the link.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For a second there you had me worried. And without electricity how do you keep a fridge powered?




No, no, no. This was before. I have no fridge now. Only a walk in root cellar type thing.  :\ 

The "wall paper paste ' is quite tasty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat ... I cannot open up the link.



Here you go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no. This was before. I have no fridge now. Only a walk in root cellar type thing.  :\



For a second I though you had me going for a second there.   




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> The "wall paper paste ' is quite tasty.



Where can I find this stuff, if even.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh....no. The closest to southern I got teams-wise is when I *gasp* was a Dallas Cowboys fan. [pleading] I COULDN'T HELP IT. I SWEAR! THEY PUT UP THE STUFF IN MY ROOM WHEN I WAS A KID AND MADE ME WATCH EVERY GAME! [/pleading]




Ewwwwwwwww.....

Victimized and abused as a child I see....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Here you go.




Awwww ....   

Kylee is bordering on the "adorable unto destruction" level of reality....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I likes potatoes. Potatoes Au Grautin, Mashed potatoes, garlic herb potatoes, new potatoes, sweet potatoes with butter and brown sugar, baked potatoes, potato pancakses, potato chips, twice baked potatoes, scalloped potatoes.....




Now THIS I agree with 100%!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ....Where can I find this stuff, if even.




Hmm ... I think you could buy it in a Trader Joe's or a World Market....

There is a grain mill type store in Redding called Moore's Flour Mill that is the main outlet for this stuff around these parts.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I think you could buy it in a Trader Joe's or a World Market....



Cool. We get a Trader Joe's in our mailbox once per seaon.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> *shakes head* MORONS
> 
> My daughter said "moron" today ny the way. We were in the car driving home and this guy in front of us came to a stop at  4 way stop and just sat there. Cause there were cars coming down the road towards the *4 WAY STOP* from the right......I called him a moron. Then she did.




LOLOLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THIS I agree with 100%!



I love potatoes, period. No matter how they come, I'll eat 'em.


----------



## Mycanid

*sigh*

Well ... the bummer news of the day for me is that the company just gave away the T60 laptop I was using ... and now it is really gone.

I was getting 8 1/2 hours of battery life out of that thing too....

The fungus is bummed out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Well ... the bummer news of the day for me is that the company just gave away the T60 laptop I was using ... and now it is really gone.
> 
> I was getting 8 1/2 hours of battery life out of that thing too....
> 
> The fungus is bummed out.



Well, that completely sucks. Sorry to hear that.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Got THAT right.

*sigh*

well ... maybe something else is coming "around the bend" ... eventually.

Pretty pathetic that I should be bummed out by such a thing ... but so it is.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... methinks the hive has gone to supper.

I hope it is where they eat and not where they are eaten, though.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Got THAT right.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> well ... maybe something else is coming "around the bend" ... eventually.
> 
> Pretty pathetic that I should be bummed out by such a thing ... but so it is.



That stinks Myc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... methinks the hive has gone to supper.



I'm still lurking here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That stinks Myc.




Yes my dear. It does. When you choose to live in a place with no electricity long battery life laptops can be mighty helpful.

But Fru (and now you) are cheering me up somewhat. 

You get the email with the playlist by the way?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm still lurking here.




Ah ha ... stealth mode.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... methinks the hive has gone to supper.



Yeppers. I made ginger sesame BBQ chicken on the grill, coconut shrimp, spinach artichoke dip with French bread and a Oreo dessert. I needed another veggie in there, but didn't feel like making anything else. Kylee did get some reheated green beans though with hers which she gobbled down ferociously. She wouldn't touch the dip or the chicken, and she likes chicken.
We made her sit there for 30 min telling her to eat a bite of her chicken. We ate dessert, she didn't get any. When I got a bite in her mouth and she spit it back at me that was the last straw and she went immediately to bed. Dshai even went in there a few min later with a fork with a tiny piece of chicken on it and told her if she ate one bite she could get up. She handed him her blanket for him to cover her up and she laid down.  :\  Stinker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha ... stealth mode.



I'm not using stealth mode. Just refreshing the page every once in a while.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You get the email with the playlist by the way?



Yes, I did. Thank you.


----------



## Aurora

You are almost 600 posts ahead of me Myc. You have been busy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are almost 600 posts ahead of me Myc. You have been busy!



I think you missed it when he ate his head.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think you missed it when he ate his head.



Nah, I saw that.


----------



## Mycanid

No worries madame ... no worries. I am slowing down a bit now ... got a huge period of work coming my way.  :\ 

So with your regular activities you will pass the poor old fungus again in no time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, I saw that.



Ah, okay, and sig updated.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, I did. Thank you.




Both for you, Fru and Aeson ....

I am working on the song descriptions right now. AM writing them out by hand and then will xerox them to send to you all. Hope that is okay?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So with your regular activities you will pass the poor old fungus again in no time.



Old?    You look pretty damn good for old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Both for you, Fru and Aeson ....
> 
> I am working on the song descriptions right now. AM writing them out by hand and then will xerox them to send to you all. Hope that is okay?



Perfectly all right by me.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, okay, and sig updated.



Thanks hon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks hon.



No problem, glad to be of help.


----------



## Mycanid

I look ... huh? ... oh ... you mean the pics?

Weeeeeeelll ... those WERE taken many years back.   

Then again, many have told me that I have a "baby face" and look 10 - 15 years younger than I am. My brothers have the same thing.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I look ... huh? ... oh ... you mean the pics?



Talking about the recent pics.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I look ... huh? ... oh ... you mean the pics?
> 
> Weeeeeeelll ... those WERE taken many years back.
> 
> Then again, many have told me that I have a "baby face" and look 10 - 15 years younger than I am. My brothers have the same thing.  :\



Aurora still (not so silently) retains her views of wanting to take a pair of clippers to that beard.   Not shave it off....just trim it.


----------



## Mycanid

THought so.   

Allright lads and lasses. Time to close up shop for the evening.

Hmm ... I think I will make some cheese quesadillas with home made guac and a nice garden salad this evening!   

Munchings and crunchings!   

C'yall later ... perhaps tomorrow....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora still (not so silently) retains her views of wanting to take a pair of clippers to that beard.   Not shave it off....just trim it.



BTW yesterday I got my beard trimmed and got new glasses.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora still (not so silently) retains her views of wanting to take a pair of clippers to that beard.   Not shave it off....just trim it.




  

Does a ridiculous looking version of MC Hammer dancing and sings:

Can't touch this!

Doo doo dah doo...

Neee! Nyahhh!

ROFL!!

Night all. Thanks for being yourselves.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> BTW yesterday I got my beard trimmed and got new glasses.



Cool


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Does a ridiculous looking version of MC Hammer dancing and sings:
> 
> Can't touch this!
> 
> Doo doo dah doo...
> 
> Neee! Nyahhh!
> 
> ROFL!!



Ouch. I think I laughed up a lung.


----------



## Aurora

Night Myc  I too must take off so I must say good night to you as well Fru.

Have a good evening


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Night all. Thanks for being yourselves.



No problem. Hope to see you tomorrow Myc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Night Myc  I too must take off so I must say good night to you as well Fru.
> 
> Have a good evening



Later Aurora.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That stinks, but something has to help to pay the bills.  :\





Maybe I need to go play the Powerball....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I get SSD (Social Security Disability). My mom takes care of the account and deducts a little of it each month for paying off a portion of the utilites and food bill. I get $100 a month free and clear from the account for whatever I want to spend it on.
> 
> I still live with my parents.




I still live with Mom but still have to pay bills.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Both for you, Fru and Aeson ....
> 
> I am working on the song descriptions right now. AM writing them out by hand and then will xerox them to send to you all. Hope that is okay?



I got the email. Thank you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm planning to go see Pirates 3 with my dad today. My mom doesn't want to go because someone told her it was bad. Who here agrees with that?




To me, it was less fun than the first 2. Less of the camp and more of the serious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Less of the camp and more of the serious.



Personally, that is what I was hoping for.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Torm??
> 
> Oh ... you mean Darth, yes?




'Twas me. Torm just *thinks* he's a god....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 'Twas me. Torm just *thinks* he's a god....



Well, he is married to Mystra.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello again all, I cant stay long but I just thought I'd let you know Im moving soon. Ill be going to Guam next Jan.




They let you know this far in advance when they ship you out?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If cat's could talk, all you'd ever hear is "HouseApe, get me my nip!", "HouseApe, I need neck scritchies!"...
> 
> And if you don't think you are trained too, wait until they are purring on your lap...Hah, their mind control is mighty!




I have TEN cats! I KNOW I'm controlled by them!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> To me, it was less fun than the first 2. Less of the camp and more of the serious.



It was more serious. I do like to laugh. I still enjoyed it more than the 2nd one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by The_One_Warlock
> and Bank of Nigeria Email Get Rich Quick Schemers)..







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been getting those up the wazoo.




You should do what someone in a tabloid did. Have them do stupid stuff on "promises" of getting the money they "want". 

Or like a friend of mine who wrote one back, threatening to nuke his country.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Definanition of bored....
> 
> 
> take a handful of superhero action figures and pose them in various stances of doing the Macrena.... Galactus is leading them.
> 
> 
> Wolverine is unsettling.....




 

I'd say that was definitely being bored.

Last thing I did with figures was my 12" figures, posing Obi-Wan and Qui-Gon facing "Sith Lord" Worf in that scene from Ep 1. I'd dressed Worf in Maul's Sith outfit and with lightsaber.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> sooooo.... what else can to do to disgrace the action figures....?   Ah.... bring on the superheroines....




Putting them in various R-rated poses. Or should we say X-rated?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> That is terrible!
> 
> I respect ethic groups but you can't speak the damned language then don't telemarket!




QFT


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> His name was Sam.... my ass.




Sounds like this little pissant that called one day, asking for Mom. Got jerky with me when I told him I didn't know when she'd be home, didn't have her work number (like I'd look it up in the phone book...) and then grumbled about, "Can you take a message". Me: "yes" and then he identified himself as "James" (no ID of where he worked or whatnot) and "It's imperative that she calls me". a$$hole. I told Mom and then told her what a pissant he was.   

Effing middle eastern towelhead.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> They take English names to blend in. It will get harder to tell. Accent coaches are going over to help hide their accents.




But it's harder to cover their speech syntax.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm just curious.....if a specific ethic group calls do they then give them a thick accented southerner to speak with?
> 
> 
> turn about is fair play.




Nah. Just thick-accented Yankees.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Alright.... this is getting old messing with action figures.....
> 
> 
> I have noticed one thing....All of my "highly posable" figures are constructed to NOT give the finger.   Where is the fun in that?




There's always that putty from the hobby shop.... Make yer own middle-finger flipping action figure!   

If I could do that, I'd make one of my Tormite cleric. She loves to give baddies the Finger.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! You just need to mix healthy cereal with seemingly unhealthy bits. My personal favorites were always Cheerios with banana slices and SUGAR, or Raisin Bran with banana slices and SUGAR. Otherwise, it was froot loops all the way (NOT with extra SUGAR, even I had my limits).




I put sugar in raisin bran but eat cheerios dry. It's one of those few cereals that I can eat dry. Rice chex is another. Others have to have milk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WOO-HOO. Just got my first wave of stuff from my inheritance from Amazon:

Complete Scoundrel
Drow of the Underdark
Dungeonscape
Magic Item Compendium
Spell Compendium

Advanced Player's Guide
Advanced Bestiary

MASH Season 11
MASH Goodbye, Farewell & Amen
Spiderman: The Venom Saga
Zorro: The Gay Blade


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh....no. The closest to southern I got teams-wise is when I *gasp* was a Dallas Cowboys fan. [pleading] I COULDN'T HELP IT. I SWEAR! THEY PUT UP THE STUFF IN MY ROOM WHEN I WAS A KID AND MADE ME WATCH EVERY GAME! [/pleading]




I still AM a Cowboys fan. Except for TO.  He's a jerk. And worse.

My home team's the Carolina Panthers. Still would love to go to a game if it didn't consist of winning the ******* lottery just to get a ticket!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We don't need your watery starch soup! Besides, you started this...there will be no diplomacy from the Throne of Taters! Ware your steps, or there will be jihad!




Grits are only good if they're thick. What we lovingly at work call "Black Folk's Grits" as it seems they're more able to make thicker grits (at least at work) than white folks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Because some people, especially recent college grads, are STUPID when it comes to getting a job. And rude, too. Who'd a thunk it?




We get people who love to call during the lunch rush asking about their applications or asking if we're hiring....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dr. Evil-esque voice:
> I'm surrounded by frickin' idiots.




Dark Helmet: I'm surrounded by a$$holes!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dark Helmet: I'm surrounded by a$$holes!



Well, when I said it at the time, it was in regard to the conversation at hand.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Pretty good. Was just purchasing a new pc for the editor in chief.
> 
> Long time coming too. He's headed to China in two weeks or so, so it will be the perfect time to upgrade him.




Is he a Borg?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... methinks the hive has gone to supper.
> 
> I hope it is where they eat and not where they are eaten, though.




I was at my nephew's baseball game earlier. Then stopped at Taco Hell for dinner afterwards.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, he is married to Mystra.




Yeah. I bet that really pisses Kelemvor off...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was more serious. I do like to laugh. I still enjoyed it more than the 2nd one.




To me, the dream sequence made me start looking for psychadelic drugs so that maybe I can understand it better...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. I bet that really pisses Kelemvor off...



I highy doubt it. But it might piss Elminster off.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I highy doubt it. But it might piss Elminster off.





That and all those sisters who have this freaky thing going with Mystra and Elminster.... 

Actually, the brief (VERY) email chats I had with her, she was nice. Although shy.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> To me, the dream sequence made me start looking for psychadelic drugs so that maybe I can understand it better...



Dream sequence? The stuff in Davey Jones' locker? That wasn't a dream.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dream sequence? The stuff in Davey Jones' locker? That wasn't a dream.



That was a lot of stuff. 

_*puts tuff back in locker*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dream sequence? The stuff in Davey Jones' locker? That wasn't a dream.




Whatever it was.... didn't make sense. At least not while one is sober watching it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Whatever it was.... didn't make sense. At least not while one is sober watching it.



You watched it sober?!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You watched it sober?!




Yup. Someone got lazy and didn't pass out the rum beforehand.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Someone got lazy and didn't pass out the rum beforehand.


----------



## megamania

It appears I missed everyone tonight.... buggers me.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> It appears I missed everyone tonight.... buggers me.




Seemed like there was a lot of action going on earlier tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning hive. 

btw ... I made an incorrect statement earlier. It is my parent's 37th anniversary today, not the 36th. Kudos for them!

Hmm ... I should give em a call.

I wonder if they are home from AZ yet?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I wonder if they are home from AZ yet?  :\




No, I am storing them in my attic.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... that explains a lot.    As if my parents weren't already weird enough.

  

Good morning sir!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning sir!



Mornin' Mr. Mushroom.


----------



## Mycanid

How goes the battle with sanity this morning my good sir?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How goes the battle with sanity this morning my good sir?



Battle with sanity seems to be going okay.  My battle with the common cold?  Not so hot.

*sniffle*


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... you must get grumpy when you get sick. (I mean ... to shut my folks up in the attic and what not.  )

Seriously though ... hope you get batter soon.

I am busy, busy, busy today as usual with the machines.    So busy that I think I need another cup of coffee.   

Anyhow ... back to my question of some time back (if you remember)....

"Yes the fungus arrives
yet the bewildered crowds
never can quite understand...."

Oh!    Pardon me! Sorry ...

Anyway ... the question. I am interested to know how you got into gaming. Particularly when, what edition and especially why.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyway ... the question. I am interested to know how you got into gaming. Particularly when, what edition and especially why.




*WHEN:* Hmmm, this is the most difficult to pin down specifically.  Odds are somewhere around the second or third grade. . . we'll call it 1990.

*EDITION:* Ah, the red box.  So that's Basic D&D. . . somewhere in the 12th to 14th printing (according to the internet)





*WHY:* Boredom.  Ah, it's amazing what a force this simple concept has become in my life.  At least two lifelong hobbies of mine sprang from a habit I had during my childhood.  When I was bored, I would wander through the house looking for ANYTHING to read.  Now, in some houses this might be futile, but in my parents' house it was a treasure trove.

In between fantasy literature and discovering origami, I also discovered a small red box hidden away in a cupboard somewhere.  I vaguely recalled my parents having brought it home one day thinking it might be something the family could do together.  But they tried it maybe once, then it got pack-ratted away until a bored kid found it one day.

I devoured the rule books, read them cover to cover and started rolling up characters.  But D&D alone is really tough.  No friends were interested, but I kept at it.  I bought the collector's card set in 1992 and spent ages pouring over those things examing rules that I didn't understand because I only had the basic rules (How can this person be Chaotic AND Neutral?).  Then eventually a local bookstore started stocking RPG books and I discovered that there was a SECOND edition.  Sold!

It still wouldn't be until Jr. High (1994) that I first actually PLAYED D&D, but it all began back with that red box.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... DnD can be rather difficult without other people around to play it.   

Origami eh? Now there is an interesting art form. I love most of the arts of Japan, and origami is no exception!

Wow ... you began reading the stuff already after I moved to California.  

Sometimes I feel just plain old.  :\ 

  

But thank you for the info! That is exactly what I was looking for.

Another question if I may?

What is it in particular that you enjoy about rpg'ing? Why do you keep doing it to this day?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

:thinking: How brown is my mushroom? Huh? oh.   

Good Morning hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

How brown is ... my ... huh?   

 

Morning Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How brown is ... my ... huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Fru!



Mission accomplished and Good Morning! How'd your project go yesterday?


----------



## Mycanid

Went fine. We tied up the loose ends this morning and we are making a backup image of the hard drive to our server right now. Hoorah!

Also ... be aware that I finished the cd and the descriptions, and should be mailing them off via priority mail to your venerable personage as well as Aeson and Aurora today. Hmm ... hope the USPS doesn't destroy the packages.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... hope the USPS doesn't destroy the packages.



Yeah, that sometimes happens. I got one magled one yesterday. Lifted the binding on one of the books.


----------



## Mycanid

I saw the listing of your loot the other day Fru. Nice. Must be mastering the 'ole rogue skills you mentioned possessing some pages back, eh?   

Inheritance my eye.    

Seriously though. How's things with you otherwise?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seriously though. How's things with you otherwise?



Well, for the second day in a row,my mom is pissy. Won't let it bother me though. I know that it pisses her off more to hear me laugh, cause she wants me to be mad too. 

I'm doing good. Slept like a rock last night, which was a pleasant change. For over a week I've had trouble with staying asleep.


----------



## megamania

Allo.   I can visit for a few minutes before work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Inheritance my eye.



That is just a small chunk of the iceberg though. I've got 2k for upgrading my televisual entertainment. And if the will isn't contested I'll ghet another 3k.


----------



## megamania

I've been the opposite.   I'm not resting well.   Too worried about money.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo.   I can visit for a few minutes before work.



Mega, good to see you. Sorry I missed you last night.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo.   I can visit for a few minutes before work.




Good afternoon Mega.    Nice to see you pop in here. How are things with you?


----------



## megamania

I remember my inheritence.   Stereo (JVC Component) , comics, some DnD, Car and the rest paid for 1 1/2 years of college and a wedding.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Mega.    Nice to see you pop in here. How are things with you?




Just paid my morgage over due by 29 days.  1744.64   Ugh I hate being a homeowner at the beginning and end of the month.   :\ 

Otherwise very busy with work and life as usual.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mega, good to see you. Sorry I missed you last night.




That's allright.  Watched Lethal weapon IV and did some plot work for Pathfinder.   Sometimes it is good just to chill out after work.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is just a small chunk of the iceberg though. I've got 2k for upgrading my televisual entertainment. And if the will isn't contested I'll ghet another 3k.




"A thousand dollars!
Now who'll make it two?
Two thousand and who'll make it three?
Three thousand once!
Three thousand twice!
Going and gone!" cried he....
Well the people shouted,
but some of them cried,
"We do not quite understand;
what changed its worth?"
Swift came the reply:
"The touch of a master's hand."

Da dah dee dah dah.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just paid my morgage over due by 29 days.  1744.64   Ugh I hate being a homeowner at the beginning and end of the month.   :\
> 
> Otherwise very busy with work and life as usual.



Well, at least when you mortgage is fully paid off, you won't have to worry about paying it again. If you don't mind my asking, how much longer do you have until it is paid off?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... DnD can be rather difficult without other people around to play it.
> 
> What is it in particular that you enjoy about rpg'ing? Why do you keep doing it to this day?




Sharing a story....interactive storytelling.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Just paid my morgage over due by 29 days.  1744.64   Ugh I hate being a homeowner at the beginning and end of the month.   :\
> 
> Otherwise very busy with work and life as usual.




Well ... better late than never I suppose.   

Did you know, btw, that you have the same birthday (to the day and year) as my best friend back in Syracuse, NY? Kinda surreal actually. July 23, 1969.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> "A thousand dollars!
> Now who'll make it two?
> Two thousand and who'll make it three?
> Three thousand once!
> Three thousand twice!
> Going and gone!" cried he....
> Well the people shouted,
> but some of them cried,
> "We do not quite understand;
> what changed its worth?"
> Swift came the reply:
> "The touch of a master's hand."
> 
> Da dah dee dah dah.....



 You've lost me.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> ....Sometimes it is good just to chill out after work.




Boy ... got THAT one right.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Sharing a story....interactive storytelling.




That is one of the main things I liked about it too, I must admit.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You've lost me.




All will be made clear soon ... the spark was your writing about 2k and 3k though.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, at least when you mortgage is fully paid off, you won't have to worry about paying it again. If you don't mind my asking, how much longer do you have until it is paid off?




29 years.......    


With the ESOP (Profit Sharing) I'm doing at the store I hope to wrap it up in 15 years however.

Daughter has interest in doing what we got from my mother.   We orginally bought the house for 1 dollar.   But due to poor planning, LOTs of repairs, CREDIT CARDS and other bad luck I ended up fully morgaging it.

I hope to get the house down to a payment my daughter can handle and she will get 3/4 of the house.   Tammy and I would create an apartment downstairs.  No stairs to climb, smaller space, watch grandkids.

I'm auctually looking forward to it.    Course 15 years a lot can happen.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.   I want a quick shower before work and I need to hit the post office to pay the car that is 23 days late.

UGH.


----------



## Mycanid

Now THAT sounds like a nice arrangement Mega. Sorta something like what they call an "in-law" apartment, eh? My folks had one of those where my grandma stayed after she had a stroke.

It is nice that your daughter is interested to stay in the house.   

Of course, to quote the Penguin "Things change."  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.   I want a quick shower before work and I need to hit the post office to pay the car that is 23 days late.
> 
> UGH.




cya later mega.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What is it in particular that you enjoy about rpg'ing? Why do you keep doing it to this day?



Good question.  But actually I'm on a break from my gaming group.  Life has kept me too busy lately.

Honestly, it might be hope more than anything.  I had great fun with my group, a bunch of people that I enjoyed spending time with, but the gaming was kind of meh.  Not so different from a bunch of jr. high students teaching themselves the game.  But I come hear and a read people's stories about their amazing, epic gaming experiences and I keep hoping.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya Hafrogman, how are you doing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.   I want a quick shower before work and I need to hit the post office to pay the car that is 23 days late.
> 
> UGH.



Later, mega. I hope I catch you later!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good question.  But actually I'm on a break from my gaming group.  Life has kept me too busy lately.
> 
> Honestly, it might be hope more than anything.  I had great fun with my group, a bunch of people that I enjoyed spending time with, but the gaming was kind of meh.  Not so different from a bunch of jr. high students teaching themselves the game.  But I come hear and a read people's stories about their amazing, epic gaming experiences and I keep hoping.




Hmm ... you have never had one of those amazing epic gaming experiences yet, either as a player or as a DM?

Interesting.

Yes, well I know the thing about life keeping one busy.  :\ 

Say hafrogman I got a question for you....

Have you ever done a PBeM game? They take an awfully long time, but can be quite entertaining.


----------



## Mycanid

Btw Fru ... as you can now see I updated my sig to what is more standard on the other forums I frequent. More boring perhaps, but there it is.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Hafrogman, how are you doing?



I am . . . alive?  Mostly.



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you have never had one of those amazing epic gaming experiences yet, either as a player or as a DM?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Yes, well I know the thing about life keeping one busy.  :\
> 
> Say hafrogman I got a question for you....
> 
> Have you ever done a PBeM game? They take an awfully long time, but can be quite entertaining.




I don't DM, I'm horrible at it, and I've never had an amazing epic gaming experience.  I haven't actually played that much, despite supposedly having been at it for 17 years.

I've never PBeM, I really can't wrap my head around it.  PbP is much more my speed, and some of my greatest experiences have been had here on the ENWorld boards.  But the pacing just about keeps it from being the aformentioned amazing epic experience, in my opinion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw Fru ... as you can now see I updated my sig to what is more standard on the other forums I frequent. More boring perhaps, but there it is.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> PC Specs: Athlon X2 4600, 1gb dual channel 800mhz ddr RAM, 256mb 7600gs nVidia graphics card, Asus M2NBP-VM MoBo, DVD Burner, DVD Reader, 300gb Sata 2 hard drive, Antec Sonata case, 500gb external hard drive
> 
> Laptop: IBM T42, 2.0 ghz centrino cpu, 1gb ddr RAM, 128 mb Fire GL T2 video card, 60gb hard drive, DVD burner, two 9 cell batteries (for 6 hours battery life - very helpful!)
> 
> MP3 Player: iRiver H10 20gb (using EasyH10 freeware)
> 
> Palm: Tungsten E2 (16 hours of battery life - can't go wrong), and a wireless external keyboard



PC? Where do you keep that?

Nice laptop.

The iRiver sounds promising. I may have to get one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I am . . . alive?  Mostly.



Well, if you haven't been gigged, then you are most definetely alive.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> PC? Where do you keep that?
> 
> Nice laptop.
> 
> The iRiver sounds promising. I may have to get one.




The PC is my work PC.

The laptop is more of a shared one. I use it more than the other person, hands down, though.

The iRiver is turning into a nicer and nicer mp3 player. It has a built in voice recorder, an FM radio, a .txt file reader, and a photo display mode. It has about 14-16 hours battery life. And if your machine is COMPLETELY updated with microsoft stuff it interfaces very well with windows xp, at least.

The freeware program "EasyH10" is what makes it shine, though (unless you are a pro at working with Windows Media Player on a serious level, of course).

I saw a 20gb iRiver at amazon.com for 130$ the other day, now that I think of it.

But you should be aware that their tech support is among the worst in the world. I was lucky. I got a refurb cheap and have had it for over a year and a half now. In the beginning it was a torture to get it to work right. But after a few days I got it ... and I am more tech savvy than the "average joe" due to my job's demands and my contacts.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I am . . . alive?  Mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't DM, I'm horrible at it, and I've never had an amazing epic gaming experience.  I haven't actually played that much, despite supposedly having been at it for 17 years.
> 
> I've never PBeM, I really can't wrap my head around it.  PbP is much more my speed, and some of my greatest experiences have been had here on the ENWorld boards.  But the pacing just about keeps it from being the aformentioned amazing epic experience, in my opinion.




PBeM is very similar to PbP, with the exception that each email is an individual player's "post" and a common email fired off by the DM after reading all the emails is the "digest" of it. It is slower than PbP, of course, but tends to die less easily ... at least I am told all this.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The PC is my work PC.



Ah.    I guess I should have gathered that much.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> The laptop is more of a shared one. I use it more than the other person, hands down, though.



Do you get to keep it at your place?




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> The iRiver is turning into a nicer and nicer mp3 player. It has a built in voice recorder, an FM radio, a .txt file reader, and a photo display mode. It has about 14-16 hours battery life. And if your machine is COMPLETELY updated with microsoft stuff it interfaces very well with windows xp, at least.
> 
> The freeware program "EasyH10" is what makes it shine, though (unless you are a pro at working with Windows Media Player on a serious level, of course).
> 
> I saw a 20gb iRiver at amazon.com for 130$ the other day, now that I think of it.
> 
> But you should be aware that their tech support is among the worst in the world. I was lucky. I got a refurb cheap and have had it for over a year and a half now. In the beginning it was a torture to get it to work right. But after a few days I got it ... and I am more tech savvy than the "average joe" due to my job's demands and my contacts.



Yeah, I Amazon'd it when I saw it in your sig. It has a lot of promise. Where can I find the DL link for EasyH10? Tech support doesn't concern me, I am very good at troubleshhoting and fixing problems myself.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ....Do you get to keep it at your place?




Sometimes. It goes back and forth between work.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I Amazon'd it when I saw it in your sig. It has a lot of promise. Where can I find the DL link for EasyH10? Tech support doesn't concern me, I am very good at troubleshhoting and fixing problems myself.




Here is the link for EasyH10 software and the site in general. It's at sourceforge.

http://easyh10.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is the link for EasyH10 software and the site in general. It's at sourceforge.
> 
> http://easyh10.sourceforge.net/



I just noticed the PMC version. This might be more up my alley, since I am also looking for a portable video player.


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know Fru ... you also might consider the H120 (or H140, if you have gazillions of mp3's). These were their best players by far.

But the H10 is nice too.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just noticed the PMC version. This might be more up my alley, since I am also looking for a portable video player.




Haven't used those. From what I hear Creative makes nice ones of these. Of course there is also the iPod, which has WAY better tech support than either iRiver or Creative.

Well ... am off to lunch. Cya later on.


----------



## Aeson

It was the Fru and Myc show today. I haven't been around much today. I had a lot going on. It's been a rather stressful day.


----------



## Aeson

Where is everyone?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is everyone?



I'm here now.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm here now.



So you are.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you are.



I was watching a movie earlier.


----------



## Aeson

What was it? Any good?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What was it? Any good?



Cheaper By The Dozen 2; one of my faves. I got it on DVD for my birthday.


----------



## Aeson

Haven't seen it, not sure I will.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Haven't seen it, not sure I will.



I'm a Steve Martin fan.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a Steve Martin fan.



He's ok. I don't think I would see a movie just because he's in it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's ok. I don't think I would see a movie just because he's in it.



:shrug: Tastes vary, I can respect that.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is everyone?




TA DA! The fungus is here!....


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... seems no one else is though.  :\ 

Ah well. I am just at work wrapping up a few things. Gave my folks a call (they escaped from hafrogman's attic apparently) and am waiting to see if they will return it while I am here.

Aeson and Fru ... the packets were mailed out today!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> TA DA! The fungus is here!....



Welcome back Myc!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aeson and Fru ... the packets were mailed out today!



Cool!    I look forward to getting it!


----------



## Mycanid

If Aurora is not able to poke her nose in here any time soon perhaps one of the two of you could inform her?

They were sent in a priority mail flat rate envelope, inside of a bubble envelope, inside of 20 hand written pages xeroxed, inside of a slim jewel case.

Hope they don't break....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If Aurora is not able to poke her nose in here any time soon perhaps one of the two of you could inform her?



I'll send her an email.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aeson and Fru ... the packets were mailed out today!



You're one rocking fungus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll send her an email.



Email sent off.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll send her an email.




Okay - thanks.   

What's up with everyone this evening? Seems pretty quiet in here.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're one rocking fungus.



And a fun guy to boot!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If Aurora is not able to poke her nose in here any time soon perhaps one of the two of you could inform her?
> 
> They were sent in a priority mail flat rate envelope, inside of a bubble envelope, inside of 20 hand written pages xeroxed, inside of a slim jewel case.
> 
> Hope they don't break....



That should be enough protection. Heck it could be overkill. Sending it that way isn't cheap. Fru should get his in a couple days. Aurora and I might have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're one rocking fungus.




Well ... there IS a fungus that looks exactly like a rock ... it is called a "dead man's foot".


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And a fun guy to boot!



I'm going to put you back in your box if you post another pun like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What's up with everyone this evening? Seems pretty quiet in here.  :\



I took off a little after you did. I read a little (my new books), made lunch (a healthy salad) and watched a movie (Cheaper by the Dozen 2).


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And a fun guy to boot!




*sigh*

pelted by the pun again....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm going to put you back in your box if you post another pun like that.



I busted out of that box last night. There ain't nothing left of it, its shredded. God I love my claws!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That should be enough protection. Heck it could be overkill. Sending it that way isn't cheap. Fru should get his in a couple days. Aurora and I might have to wait a little longer.




It was only $4.60 a packet. Not so bad.

Dunno if it will be overkill. The USPS can be simply brutal with things.  :\ 

[Crosses his fingers]


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay - thanks.
> 
> What's up with everyone this evening? Seems pretty quiet in here.  :\



I'm waiting for my west coast friend again. I hope she comes on soon. I don't think I can stay up as late tonight. I started falling asleep on the way home from work.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I busted out of that box last night. There ain't nothing left of it, its shredded. God I love my claws!




What was that old 80's song ... "She's got claws" I think?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It was only $4.60 a packet. Not so bad.
> 
> Dunno if it will be overkill. The USPS can be simply brutal with things.  :\
> 
> [Crosses his fingers]



 Yes they can.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for my west coast friend again. I hope she comes on soon. I don't think I can stay up as late tonight. I started falling asleep on the way home from work.




Hmm? A new thing here Aeson? (Not meaning to pry ... just don't remember you mentioning this before.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It was only $4.60 a packet. Not so bad.
> 
> Dunno if it will be overkill. The USPS can be simply brutal with things.  :\
> 
> [Crosses his fingers]



Unfortunately, it all depends on packing material, and the better the material, the better the chance of survival and the higher the cost of shipping.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I took off a little after you did. I read a little (my new books), made lunch (a healthy salad) and watched a movie (Cheaper by the Dozen 2).




I had a plate of home made guacamole, cottage cheese and garden salad all mixed together in a big pile for supper! Quite tasty, actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What was that old 80's song ... "She's got claws" I think?



I love love that song, as well as Stray Cat Strut.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I had a plate of home made guacamole, cottage cheese and garden salad all mixed together in a big pile for supper! Quite tasty, actually.



You grow your own veggies?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm? A new thing here Aeson? (Not meaning to pry ... just don't remember you mentioning this before.)



Nothing new. We've been friends for awhile. I'm just talking about it now. Nothing to get excited about yet.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes they can.




Whenever the USPS comes to mind the old samsonite luggage commercial with the gorilla jumping up and down on the suitcase comes to mind.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, it all depends on packing material, and the better the material, the better the chance of survival and the higher the cost of shipping.



The beauty of flat rate. As long as it fits in the envelope then it is one price no matter the weight.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You grow your own veggies?




Greens are not too hard to grow Fru.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whenever the USPS comes to mind the old samsonite luggage commercial with the gorilla jumping up and down on the suitcase comes to mind.



That's UPS. I've seen too many boxes come in from them in bad shape.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Greens are not too hard to grow Fru.



I take it that is a yes then.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love love that song, as well as Stray Cat Strut.




She's got claws was actually a 80's "one hit wonder" by a fella (checking wikipedia) named Gary Numan.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The beauty of flat rate. As long as it fits in the envelope then it is one price no matter the weight.




QFT!

Very, VERY helpful. Other overseas does have weight limits. [rassa frassa....]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> She's got claws was actually a 80's "one hit wonder" by a fella (checking wikipedia) named Gary Numan.



I am aware of that. I was just stating a nother feline song that I like.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's UPS. I've seen too many boxes come in from them in bad shape.




Only had one problem with UPS out here ever. Banged up an expensive computer case. But they cashed out for it! So as far as I am concerned ... kudos to them. Hmm ... maybe the driver just likes us.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it that is a yes then.




 Hee hee. [The fungus might be feeling a little mysterious this evening]


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> QFT!
> 
> Very, VERY helpful. Other overseas does have weight limits. [rassa frassa....]



I made a mistake today. I didn't look at where an envelope was going today and charged the lady the wrong price. It was going to Germany so I lost money because I didn't charge enough. I charged her for domestic postage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hee hee. [The fungus might be feeling a little mysterious this evening]



Just like Alan Alda, I hat a mystery.


----------



## Mycanid

Actually the cherry tree is looking amazing right now ... I am just waiting to pick them and hoping the jays don't get to em first!  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made a mistake today. I didn't look at where an envelope was going today and charged the lady the wrong price. It was going to Germany so I lost money because I didn't charge enough. I charged her for domestic postage.



Whhops!   

Failed your spot check.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually the cherry tree is looking amazing right now ... I am just waiting to pick them and hoping the jays don't get to em first!  :\



I miss a good jay bird. I love the way they sing.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made a mistake today. I didn't look at where an envelope was going today and charged the lady the wrong price. It was going to Germany so I lost money because I didn't charge enough. I charged her for domestic postage.




Hmm ... well maybe the lady will come back to you because of your great prices!   

Then again ... maybe you might have to explain what happened if she notices the price difference the second time around.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... well maybe the lady will come back to you because of your great prices!
> 
> Then again ... maybe you might have to explain what happened if she notices the price difference the second time around.  :\



That's possible on both counts.


----------



## Aurora

Hey guys. How's it goin'?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I miss a good jay bird. I love the way they sing.




Umm ... jay birds don't really sing. They sorta do a cross between a screech and a caw.

Here, try this for the sound:

http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/81/overview/Stellers_Jay.aspx

They ARE certainly handsome birds though.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey guys. How's it goin'?




Well good evening ma dear!


----------



## Mycanid

You get Fru's email? The packets were mailed out today.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey guys. How's it goin'?



Isn't it past your bed time? 

I'm tired but it's going ok.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... jay birds don't really sing. They sorta do a cross between a screech and a caw.
> 
> Here, try this for the sound:
> 
> http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/81/overview/Stellers_Jay.aspx
> 
> They ARE certainly handsome birds though.



I understand its not truly a song, but I really do like the way they 'call'.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's possible on both counts.




Well ... I hope it is to your benefit somehow.


----------



## Aurora

I don't have time to catch up right now. I need to head to bed. I was on the computer all night creating this. Isn't she adorable?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey guys. How's it goin'?



Hey!   

Did you just get my email?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You get Fru's email? The packets were mailed out today.



Cool  I haven't checked my email today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have time to catch up right now. I need to head to bed. I was on the computer all night creating this. Isn't she adorable?!



Awwww, that is just so sweet.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have time to catch up right now. I need to head to bed. I was on the computer all night creating this. Isn't she adorable?!




LOL!

She is!    

Hmm ... she stays like that you and D'Shai are going to be nervous wrecks by the time she becomes a teen ager.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have time to catch up right now. I need to head to bed. I was on the computer all night creating this. Isn't she adorable?!



Yes she is. Thanks for sharing. You did a good job on the layout.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid- Are you not at home tonight? How the heck are you on the computer?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> She is!
> 
> Hmm ... she stays like that you and D'Shai are going to be nervous wrecks by the time she becomes a teen ager.



I know.....I already worry about it. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Thanks guys


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't have time to catch up right now. I need to head to bed. I was on the computer all night creating this. Isn't she adorable?!




Where was the pic taken?

Oh ... sorry Aurora.  I am at the office wrapping up a few things and waiting for a call back from the folks. Today is their 37th wedding anniversary!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mycanid- Are you not at home tonight? How the heck are you on the computer?



He is either still at work or at a friend's place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... sorry Aurora.  I am at the office wrapping up a few things and waiting for a call back from the folks. Today is their 37th wedding anniversary!



Tell them I said Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Where was the pic taken?
> 
> Oh ... sorry Aurora.  I am at the office wrapping up a few things and waiting for a call back from the folks. Today is their 37th wedding anniversary!



Cool  It was taken in my front yard. SHe is sitting on "her" rock. SHe loves that thing. I think she likes it because beside it (right behind her so you can't see them) are some petunias that she helped me plant and she always waters them for me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mycanid- Are you not at home tonight? How the heck are you on the computer?




At least I didn't mention the LAN jack in the back of my neck and the satellite connection in my spinal colum .... OOPS!   

Umm ... heh ... nice evening this, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tell them I said Happy Anniversary.




Umm ... okay, I will.  They will take it in stride no doubt!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> At least I didn't mention the LAN jack in the back of my neck and the satellite connection in my spinal colum .... OOPS!
> 
> Umm ... heh ... nice evening this, eh?



LOL Funny


----------



## Aurora

All right guys I need to run. I will TTY tomorrow


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cool  It was taken in my front yard. SHe is sitting on "her" rock. SHe loves that thing. I think she likes it because beside it (right behind her so you can't see them) are some petunias that she helped me plant and she always waters them for me.




"Her" rock, eh?   

I know how that is.

Petunias ARE lovely flowers. They are some of the best for conveying a color in a velvety sheen! I loves me dem dark purple petunias, for example.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cool  It was taken in my front yard. SHe is sitting on "her" rock. SHe loves that thing. I think she likes it because beside it (right behind her so you can't see them) are some petunias that she helped me plant and she always waters them for me.



Too cute.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> At least I didn't mention the LAN jack in the back of my neck and the satellite connection in my spinal colum .... OOPS!
> 
> Umm ... heh ... nice evening this, eh?



GREAT!!!

Now that cat is out of the bag!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right guys I need to run. I will TTY tomorrow




Ohboo kaybee!

[And if anyone knows that multimedia reference I will be very surprised!  :\ ]


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right guys I need to run. I will TTY tomorrow



good night.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohboo kaybee!
> 
> [And if anyone knows that multimedia reference I will be very surprised!  :\ ]



I thought it was Ohbee not Ohboo.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> GREAT!!!
> 
> Now that cat is out of the bag!




Well ... the face recognition thread had that website link. I tried it three times. Two times it came up with Johnny Depp as the first male choice. The last time it was Keanu Reaves.  :\ 

Didn't have play a character with a jack in his neck? (Any cyberpunk fans out there?)


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought it was Ohbee not Ohboo.




Amazing. The prize goes to Aeson!

The fungus is stunned....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohboo kaybee!
> 
> [And if anyone knows that multimedia reference I will be very surprised!  :\ ]



Fat Albert?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fat Albert?



Close. Bill Cosby. It was his visit to the dentist routine.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Amazing. The prize goes to Aeson!
> 
> The fungus is stunned....



I'm a fount of obscure pop culture trivia.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Didn't have play a character with a jack in his neck? (Any cyberpunk fans out there?)



The Matrix. Loved the whole trilogy.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fat Albert?




Yes ... not a bad guess. They had the cartoon character with the voice like it was underwater and drunk, if I remember right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Close. Bill Cosby. It was his visit to the dentist routine.



Ah. I have that one on video, guess I need to watch it again.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a fount of obscure pop culture trivia.




So I see!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... not a bad guess. They had the cartoon character with the voice like it was underwater and drunk, if I remember right.



Mushmouth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So I see!



I have a friend that might give Aeson a run for his money's worth. The guy knows so much useless trivia, it is mind boggling; to me at least.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah. I have that one on video, guess I need to watch it again.




"Grab the cup. Pour the water. And it runs all down you....

Eye-bee hoh-bup you-boo are-bar sabibiss-fied;
Eye-bee hoh-bup you-boo are-bar sabibiss-fied!"

A great routine...


----------



## Aeson

Myc. I'm curious. How long would it take for you to drive to Washington State from where you are?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mushmouth.



Aeso, have you seen the movie? Would it be worth watching?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mushmouth.




CORRECT! [ding!]

Give that man a pizza!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have a friend that might give Aeson a run for his money's worth. The guy knows so much useless trivia, it is mind boggling; to me at least.



I played pop culture trivial pursuit game once. I did very well. So good everyone wanted me on their time if we played again.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have a friend that might give Aeson a run for his money's worth. The guy knows so much useless trivia, it is mind boggling; to me at least.




Me too ... and his friend is, coincidentily, also Charles. I have known him since nursery school.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeso, have you seen the movie? Would it be worth watching?



The live action movie? No. I haven't seen it. Don't really plan to.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc. I'm curious. How long would it take for you to drive to Washington State from where you are?




Hmm ... about 16 to 17 hours perhaps? One hour to get to I-5 freeway and then it is all north from there.

Why?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> CORRECT! [ding!]
> 
> Give that man a pizza!



Not a whole one. I don't think I could eat it. A slice or two will do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Me too ... and his friend is, coincidentily, also Charles. I have known him since nursery school.



My friend's name is Ken. I've known him since 1997.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The live action movie? No. I haven't seen it. Don't really plan to.




Yeesh ... I did not even know one was made.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not a whole one. I don't think I could eat it. A slice or two will do.



I couldn't down a whole pizza either, but I'd get pretty darn close. There's prolly be two slices left over.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not a whole one. I don't think I could eat it. A slice or two will do.




How about a "personal pan pizza"?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... about 16 to 17 hours perhaps? One hour to get to I-5 freeway and then it is all north from there.
> 
> Why?



Just curious. 

It took about that long to get to NY from here. I didn't think the drive would be that far.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I couldn't down a whole pizza either, but I'd get pretty darn close. There's prolly be two slices left over.




I can usually only polish off half a pizza at a time. And I have to be real hungry.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The live action movie? No. I haven't seen it. Don't really plan to.



Yeah, the live action one. I figured you'd know if it was a decent movie.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How about a "personal pan pizza"?



Too much crust but the size works.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just curious.
> 
> It took about that long to get to NY from here. I didn't think the drive would be that far.




It is a 10-11 hour drive just to get to Los Angeles from where I am - and that is all in the same state. California is VERY long.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, the live action one. I figured you'd know if it was a decent movie.  :\



It didn't look that appealing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just curious.
> 
> It took about that long to get to NY from here. I didn't think the drive would be that far.



I could prolly get there on two days of driving, though it would take a good portion of those two days.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Too much crust but the size works.




I actually like the real shortening/garlic riddled thick crusts of the pizzas they make at the pizzeria uno restaurants, both the larger and the personal pan sizes.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It is a 10-11 hour drive just to get to Los Angeles from where I am - and that is all in the same state. California is VERY long.



I'm learning this.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I could prolly get there on two days of driving, though it would take a good portion of those two days.



It would take me several days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm learning this.



Whats up with the interest in the length of the drive?


----------



## Mycanid

But I must admit that I really love the diverse nature in Cali too. The Northern part (where I live and which 95% of the entire world's population seems to be unaware of   ) is especially beautiful. But the wine country just northwest of San Francisco is also quite nice. The coasts are amazingly beautiful. And of course we have all those lovely huge parks down south to the east of LA. There is a LOT of diversity natural habitat wise.

And I loves it to da max.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up with the interest in the length of the drive?



One day you will find out. You are still too young, grasshopper.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up with the interest in the length of the drive?




I thinks I know a possible reason!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> One day you will find out. You are still too young, grasshopper.



What are you talking about? You are only 10 months older than me.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thinks I know a possible reason!



Silence, shroomboy. I might eat your head.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thinks I know a possible reason!



Us trio getting together? :hopeful:


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? You are only 10 months older than me.



Don't worry about it. I was curious about the drive is all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. I was curious about the drive is all.



Shew!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Silence, shroomboy. I might eat your head.




YOIKES!   

The fungus is going to be silent now.....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Us trio getting together? :hopeful:




Hmm ... there's an idea. You two'd have to be doing most of the driving, methinks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> YOIKES!
> 
> The fungus is going to be silent now.....



Don't worry; he kids!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... there's an idea. You two'd have to be doing most of the driving, methinks.



Its been 15 years since I drove my mom's Caprice. I think my dad would have to do most of the driving on my behalf.


----------



## Mycanid

All in good fun sir ... all in good fun!


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh ... speaking of the COsby character mushmouth, here is a full blown example of the language he spoke, called "ubbi-dubbi":

    Dubid yubou knubow thubat ubif yubou mubix ubequbal pubarts ubof gubasubolubine uband frubozuben uborubange jubuice cuboncubentrubate yubou cuban mubake nubapubalm?

        Translation:

    Did you know that if you mix equal parts of gasoline and frozen orange juice concentrate you can make napalm?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All in good fun sir ... all in good fun!



Yea, bad fun is getting kicked in the stomach by Chuck Norris!


----------



## megamania

I have a friend whom spared with Chuck back in the early eighties.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Did you know that if you mix equal parts of gasoline and frozen orange juice concentrate you can make napalm?



Lord, I hope that isn't true. That makes it way too easy to make napalm then.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't worry; he kids!



I do kid but I still don't want speculations to start. I don't need rumors or any such crap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do kid but I still don't want speculations to start. I don't need rumors or any such crap.



I only said that after you told me not to worry.


----------



## Mycanid

What IS this fascination the folks here in enWorld have with Mr. Norris?

He never was particularly ... err ... intimidating to me on the screen as a character in the movies.... Not like Jean-Claude Van Dame or such.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a friend whom spared with Chuck back in the early eighties.



Doubtful. Glad you could join us mega!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What IS this fascination the folks here in enWorld have with Mr. Norris?



I watch Walker, Texas Ranger on nearly a daily basis. Can't live w/o it.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a friend whom spared with Chuck back in the early eighties.




Hey there Mega! Good evening!


----------



## Aeson

Time to say good night. Good night.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lord, I hope that isn't true. That makes it way too easy to make napalm then.




Kerosene and Strafoam.....I think Soap wax can be added also.


----------



## Mycanid

Here is a little something showcasing Mr. Van Dame. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO3WbUDrwbQ

Yeesh ... the guy is just ripped.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Time to say good night. Good night.




Night Aeson ... see you later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Time to say good night. Good night.



Later, Aeson. I hope we can catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Kerosene and Strafoam.....I think Soap wax can be added also.



This is just sad. Know I uderstand  certain things.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What IS this fascination the folks here in enWorld have with Mr. Norris?
> 
> He never was particularly ... err ... intimidating to me on the screen as a character in the movies.... Not like Jean-Claude Van Dame or such.




With the exception of Segal, Norris is possibly the highest belt that went TV.....in modern time.

Segal is rumored to be in a level...... uncivilized in today's world.   Rumor only so don't hold me to it.


As far as the sparing.... Jeff is Special Forces and close to his height.  During a moral / publicity thing Chuck did they asked for one person to do some demo with him.   Jeff knocked him down once then regretted it   .


----------



## Mycanid

How goes it with you tonight Mega?  What's up?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> With the exception of Segal, Norris is possibly the highest belt that went TV.....in modern time.
> 
> Segal is rumored to be in a level...... uncivilized in today's world.   Rumor only so don't hold me to it.
> 
> 
> As far as the sparing.... Jeff is Special Forces and close to his height.  During a moral / publicity thing Chuck did they asked for one person to do some demo with him.   Jeff knocked him down once then regretted it   .




Segal is just brutal in his movies. Aikido combined with a nasty bone breaking offense spice?  He's technically a 7th degree black belt in aikido I think....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I couldn't down a whole pizza either, but I'd get pretty darn close. There's prolly be two slices left over.




one sitting.... course of one movie....family size (18 in) pepperoni and oinion with 2 liter of soda.   No problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How is your split personality tonight mega?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> one sitting.... course of one movie....family size (18 in) pepperoni and oinion with 2 liter of soda.   No problem.




  

You are a better man than I Mega!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> one sitting.... course of one movie....family size (18 in) pepperoni and oinion with 2 liter of soda.   No problem.



I love onions. Especially on pizza.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Segal is just brutal in his movies. Aikido combined with a nasty bone breaking offense spice?  He's technically a 7th degree black belt in aikido I think....




What Jeff says is the most dangerous thing about his techinique is the power vs moving only one part of his body.   Generally to build power one twists / leans into the strike.  This can be spotted to defend against.    Not so with Segal.   Flatfooted he can and will break any bone in your body without you knowing it until you wake up either on the ground or the hospital.


Not saying I like him but I respect his effectiveness much more than most of the other "actors" that use martial arts.


----------



## Mycanid

Yessir ... onions are good. Fried onions (carmelized too!) will help spice up most any food.

It's a pain in the neck getting the smell out of your hands though.  :\


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Time to say good night. Good night.





bye-bye


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yessir ... onions are good. Fried onions (carmelized too!) will help spice up most any food.
> 
> It's a pain in the neck getting the smell out of your hands though.  :\



I think sweet onions are less of a pain to work with.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> What Jeff says is the most dangerous thing about his techinique is the power vs moving only one part of his body.   Generally to build power one twists / leans into the strike.  This can be spotted to defend against.    Not so with Segal.   Flatfooted he can and will break any bone in your body without you knowing it until you wake up either on the ground or the hospital.
> 
> Not saying I like him but I respect his effectiveness much more than most of the other "actors" that use martial arts.




Yes ... this is from the Aikido stuff, from what I know about it. AIkido is all about having a great center of balance that is immovable and then moving in "circles" as needed depending on what the attacker does, amplifying and "extending" the attacker's movements. Originally it was an almost completely defensive based art. Why Segal decided to join up bone shattering maneuvers with this I do not know. I have heard many Aikido purists criticize him precisely for adding these elements and going outside of the traditional bounds of the art.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This is just sad. Know I uderstand  certain things.





The saddest is I was aware of this by 10th grade and experimented with it.   Damn sticky and will not go out easily.


----------



## Mycanid

Also ... Segal could not act his way out of a paper bag.  :\ 

But then again ... people do not go to his movies to gawk at his acting prowess....


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How goes it with you tonight Mega?  What's up?





Not much.  Chilling for a few then I will go upstairs to watch the second half of Lethal Weapon IV.  Maybe make some popcorn.


----------



## Mycanid

You seem cheerful this evening Mega.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Not much.  Chilling for a few then I will go upstairs to watch the second half of Lethal Weapon IV.  Maybe make some popcorn.




MM hmm. The only one of them all I did not see.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How is your split personality tonight mega?





I need them all (even UGH) to catch up and keep up with you folks.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think sweet onions are less of a pain to work with.




Sometimes. As you knw, one of the drawbacks to having a beard is that the fumes get stuck in your beard and smoke up the ole eyes and random times throughout the day, often at the most inopportune times too.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You are a better man than I Mega!





better or bigger?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I need them all (even UGH) to catch up and keep up with you folks.




Well ... I hate to say this Mega ... but I should sign off. Folks on the phone. 37th wedding anniversary. SHould talk to them. G'night you two.    Maybe see y'all tomorrow!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love onions. Especially on pizza.





The one pizza place I go to makes an excellent greek pizza with onions and green peppers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe see y'all tomorrow!



I hope so.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Also ... Segal could not act his way out of a paper bag.  :\
> 
> But then again ... people do not go to his movies to gawk at his acting prowess....




gawk but not in a kindly way.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You seem cheerful this evening Mega.





Wouldn't say cheerful but I'm not grumpy.  Summer is here, As a Leo that always helps my moods.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I am logging off of the hivemind. I'll be back tomorrow moring.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sometimes. As you knw, one of the drawbacks to having a beard is that the fumes get stuck in your beard and smoke up the ole eyes and random times throughout the day, often at the most inopportune times too.





Run cold water over the wrists.  Somehow that helps.


----------



## megamania

.........gee....that leaves me by ourselves.


So Mega, Al, Ugh....watch that movie?

"Yes Mania" two say with a thumb of his chest Ugh agrees.


'til another time Hive....


----------



## megamania

Ended up at Cm before going to bed.   I never know what to expect there.   and I see no one has revisited the hive since.

Well.... time for work ....again.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Segal is just brutal in his movies. Aikido combined with a nasty bone breaking offense spice?  He's technically a 7th degree black belt in aikido I think....



If he could only afford a new outfit for every movie.....   

Aikido is the martial art dshai thinks I should take. Focus on low center of gravity and all that. He wants to have Kylee take some sort of martial art. He is just picky and doesn't want her to go to a school where all they learn is the fighting aspects of a martial art. (Which is most places nowadays.) He was taught one on one for many years and his sensei taught him discipline as well. He attributes those teachings to his level-headedness in tough situations and also thinks that his ADD would be WAY worse without it.


----------



## Aurora

Gotta get Kylee up so we can go to the doctor. (routine appt.) Have a good day folks


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Gotta get Kylee up so we can go to the doctor. (routine appt.) Have a good day folks



Early morning visit by the ninja.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If he could only afford a new outfit for every movie.....
> 
> Aikido is the martial art dshai thinks I should take. Focus on low center of gravity and all that. He wants to have Kylee take some sort of martial art. He is just picky and doesn't want her to go to a school where all they learn is the fighting aspects of a martial art. (Which is most places nowadays.) He was taught one on one for many years and his sensei taught him discipline as well. He attributes those teachings to his level-headedness in tough situations and also thinks that his ADD would be WAY worse without it.



Martial art is not a bad idea. He's right you should find a school that teaches more than just the fighting. Just like anything else you should really shop around. Don't just go to the one nearest you or the cheapest.


----------



## Aurora

Quiet this morning.......

Appt went well. Baby is doing great. Now I have to start going to the doctor every 2 weeks! 

Kylee and I are off to meet Pop and Mom for lunch  

See ya'll later.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Quiet this morning.......
> 
> Appt went well. Baby is doing great. Now I have to start going to the doctor every 2 weeks!
> 
> Kylee and I are off to meet Pop and Mom for lunch
> 
> See ya'll later.



That's good news. 

Enjoy your lunch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hive.


----------



## megamania

Morning where you are.... afternoon where we are.   Time zones are fun.


'allo and how goes it Hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Morning where you are.... afternoon where we are.   Time zones are fun.
> 
> 'allo and how goes it Hive?



Morning for me is a state of mind.   

I'm doing better today, my mom has finally gotten over being pissy. How are you doing?


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks. 

Quiet today indeed.

Hmm. Still nervous about the packages.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good to see you Mycanid!


----------



## Mycanid

Slahvou Bhohgou, the task of the past few days is finally "wrapped up".

Now - back to my older projects!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now - back to my older projects!



And what would those be?


----------



## Mycanid

Well, let's see....

At the moment I am doing a little studying of the Microsoft Expression program. Going to move to it from the old Frontpage XP program I had. I have some training videos on the subject another IT sent me, ya see.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, let's see....
> 
> At the moment I am doing a little studying of the Microsoft Expression program. Going to move to it from the old Frontpage XP program I had. I have some training videos on the subject another IT sent me, ya see.



Hmmm.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Lessee ... other than that....

Hmm.   

It's been a while since I have tried to re-orientate myself and get back to my list!   

Guess I'm just a disaster....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Guess I'm just a disaster....



You should see the MS Word document I'm working on.


----------



## Mycanid

Mmmm?

How so?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mmmm?
> 
> How so?



Its just a mishmash of written out ideas, some complete, some in the works, and a basic outline of ideas I don't know how to approach yet.


----------



## Mycanid

I would love to set aside some time to type out all the stuff I have written out by hand....

Somehow writing things out by hand is still so much easier for me.   

Of course, perhaps if I had a machine right next to me and always on I could do so ... but it's not THAT worth it!   

It would only be convenient, is all.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Somehow writing things out by hand is still so much easier for me.



I am so used to using a keyboard that if I try to actually write something out I get hand cramps once every ten minutes.


----------



## Mycanid

Ahh ... ya see, I have been keeping a daily diary since 1988. And I write a fair number of letters and such. That has kept the hand muscles in practice for working with a writing implement....


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... just finished organizing my thumb drive....

It's the little things that help organize the larger things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... just finished organizing my thumb drive....
> 
> It's the little things that help organize the larger things.



I recently got a new thumb drive myself (2gb). I keep all my current projects and important documents on it and it goes with me everywhere I go. I'd be pissed beyond belief if I ever lost these documents. I've sunk a lot of time into some of them.


----------



## Mycanid

IN that case it is good to keep a backup of the data on the thumb drive on your pc at all times ... and regularly sync them.

Thumb drives do die ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> IN that case it is good to keep a backup of the data on the thumb drive on your pc at all times ... and regularly sync them.



I do this on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mycanid

Should be okay then ... say ... wanna see a little something I types out recently. A tiny npc character summary?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Should be okay then ... say ... wanna see a little something I types out recently. A tiny npc character summary?



Sure, why not.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... here goes:

1.)	Sareg Leile – A half sea-elf ranger with a great curiosity and love of exploring the terrain both above and below the ocean, he was the leader of the party. Of note was his being chosen by the pseudo-dragon to company with that was on the ship Sea Ghost. After the U1-U3 trilogy Sareg became a commander of a new branch of the Saltmarsh marines composed solely of Aquatic elves ... his meeting with Oceanus was fortuitous in the sense that it was an “in” to his spending time with the Sea Elf clans living on the outskirts of the Isles of Mist and thus searching into and developing the sea elf part of his heritage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Neat.


----------



## Mycanid

There are actually 15 members of the "original party", all with character assessments and such. This is a huge project. A tiny snip from the 200 page or so handwritten monstrosity I finished last year.

One of these days it will perhaps be typed up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There are actually 15 members of the "original party", all with character assessments and such. This is a huge project. A tiny snip from the 200 page or so handwritten monstrosity I finished last year.
> 
> One of these days it will perhaps be typed up.



Sounds pretty cool. I hope you do get it typed up; I'd love to take a look at it.


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry about that Fru ... was typing  long reply in another thread.


----------



## Mycanid

Aww man ....  :\ 

Just a sec Fru. Be back later. Gotta check something out.


----------



## Mycanid

k ... back.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey! I just broke 4000 posts!

Wow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! I just broke 4000 posts!
> 
> Wow.



Less than 2k more to go till next level.


----------



## Aurora

Wanna see something cute?


Look anyways damnit!

 Sorry that I keep subjecting you guys to viewing pictures of my adorable daughter....


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee.

I have no idea what I will do next level though.  :\ 

Say Fru ... I had an idea....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm eating lunch right now. It has been so long since I ate a sweet potato. I don't know why I didn't like them before, but my are they tasty.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wanna see something cute?
> 
> 
> Look anyways damnit!
> 
> Sorry that I keep subjecting you guys to viewing pictures of my adorable daughter....




LOL!   

Very nice. A little country lass braiding the dandelions and such!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say Fru ... I had an idea....



Whats on your mind?


----------



## Mycanid

Most all mothers adore their children. Seems natural to me, at least.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wanna see something cute?
> 
> Look anyways damnit!
> 
> Sorry that I keep subjecting you guys to viewing pictures of my adorable daughter....



I don't think there is any way Kylee can't be cute.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats on your mind?




Well....

 :\ 

Ahh ... never mind. It is something I have to think about some more I guess.


----------



## Mycanid

I hope that if Kylee ever meets me while she is still such a wee lass that I won't freak her out.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

So Aurora ... how are you?   

Just Fru and I chatting away in here now and again for much of the afternoon. Been pretty quiet otherwise.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I hope that if Kylee ever meets me while she is still such a wee lass that I won't freak her out.  :\



I'll bring clippers. 

Seriously though, dshai has facial hair and many of our male friends do too. Plus dshai has long hair


----------



## Mycanid

That's true ... good. She is used to hairy individuals then. 

Wait ... clippers?!   

Now justa minute!   

Fru! Protect me!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well....
> 
> :\
> 
> Ahh ... never mind. It is something I have to think about some more I guess.



Don't leave me hanging man. Drop me an email if it isn't something you want to discuss here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's true ... good. She is used to hairy individuals then.
> 
> Wait ... clippers?!
> 
> Now justa minute!
> 
> Fru! Protect me!



I can't play favorites now. Just keep your beard trim.


----------



## Mycanid

Don't worry Fru ... besides.     You should know by now that if I sense someone DYING to know something I always go into "mysterious" mode.

Don't pay the old shroom much attention.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I can't play favorites now. Just keep your beard trim.




I ain't trimming nothing. HUMPH! (Or something like that ... whatever the camel in Kipling's story said.  :\  Hmm ... was it Kipling? ... anyway....)

Nothing has touched my beard since ... hmm ... since 1992!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So Aurora ... how are you?
> 
> Just Fru and I chatting away in here now and again for much of the afternoon. Been pretty quiet otherwise.



Doing well. Except that it looks like something is wrong with our air conditioner.  :\ So it got up to 90 today and was humid as all get out.....we went over to my grandparents house.   Luckily Pop and Mom only live 4 miles away. I slept in our basement last night. Being pregnant, I just can't take sleeping in 80 degree heat. I mean, I can't take it normally, but it is even worse now. Our basement is a minimum of 10 degrees cooler than the main floor. Gotta love basements. We have a rather large one too considering we have a ranch style house and our basement is the same size. So we are gonna need to get a repair guy here or I'll even be setting up Kylee's portable crib down here. I was thinking about doing that anyways and just hanging out downstairs during the day to save on electricity bills....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't worry Fru ... besides.     You should know by now that if I sense someone DYING to know something I always go into "mysterious" mode.
> 
> Don't pay the old shroom much attention.



You're not old. Senior citizen age is old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I ain't trimming nothing. HUMPH! (Or something like that ... whatever the camel in kipling's story said.  :\ )
> 
> Nothing has touched my beard since ... hmm ... since 1992!



Right. I'm sure your boss loves your unruly beard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Doing well. Except that it looks like something is wrong with our air conditioner.  :\ So it got up to 90 today and was humid as all get out.....we went over to my grandparents house.   Luckily Pop and Mom only live 4 miles away. I slept in our basement last night. Being pregnant, I just can't take sleeping in 80 degree heat. I mean, I can't take it normally, but it is even worse now. Our basement is a minimum of 10 degrees cooler than the main floor. Gotta love basements. We have a rather large one too considering we have a ranch style house and our basement is the same size. So we are gonna need to get a repair guy here or I'll even be setting up Kylee's portable crib down here. I was thinking about doing that anyways and just hanging out downstairs during the day to save on electricity bills....



What brand AC do you have? We got a Trane a couple years back and have had nary a problem.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I ain't trimming nothing. HUMPH! (Or something like that ... whatever the camel in Kipling's story said.  :\  Hmm ... was it Kipling? ... anyway....)
> 
> Nothing has touched my beard since ... hmm ... since 1992!



My uncle Jim went a minimum of 20 years without trimming his hair or beard. We all just about had a heart attack when he showed up one day clean shaven and with short hair!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Doing well. Except that it looks like something is wrong with our air conditioner.  :\ So it got up to 90 today and was humid as all get out.....we went over to my grandparents house.   Luckily Pop and Mom only live 4 miles away. I slept in our basement last night. Being pregnant, I just can't take sleeping in 80 degree heat. I mean, I can't take it normally, but it is even worse now. Our basement is a minimum of 10 degrees cooler than the main floor. Gotta love basements. We have a rather large one too considering we have a ranch style house and our basement is the same size. So we are gonna need to get a repair guy here or I'll even be setting up Kylee's portable crib down here. I was thinking about doing that anyways and just hanging out downstairs during the day to save on electricity bills....




That's right.. I remember that you were talking about overheating when you tried to sleep.

Why is it that women overheat when they are in the later stages of pregnancy, I wonder?

Oooo ... I like ranch style houses. Nice and long. Excellent to pace in and think ... err ... most of em are at least.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right. I'm sure your boss loves your unruly beard.



He's in IT. Bosses don't care so long as you do your work. Hell, my husband works for the military and has long hair!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Right. I'm sure your boss loves your unruly beard.




My bosses' beard is almost twice as long as mine. He hasn't cut it since 1981.   

SO there!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He's in IT. Bosses don't care so long as you do your work. Hell, my husband works for the military and has long hair!




Listen to the lady Fru ... she is correctamundo on this one.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What brand AC do you have? We got a Trane a couple years back and have had nary a problem.




YOu all have swamp coolers where you are too? (This is to both of you.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's right.. I remember that you were talking about overheating when you tried to sleep.
> 
> Why is it that women overheat when they are in the later stages of pregnancy, I wonder?
> 
> Oooo ... I like ranch style houses. Nice and long. Excellent to pace in and think ... err ... most of em are at least.




I'm not sure if ours is a ranch. I doubt it. Makes me wonder though. The area is called Gainey Ranch, and I don't think we have any ranch style homes in the area.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why is it that women overheat when they are in the later stages of pregnancy, I wonder?



It could have something to do with the increased blood production or maybe the weight gain? I really don't know.


----------



## Mycanid

Ranch houses are "one story houses" (traditionally no basement or upstairs) that are long, long, long and even sometimes meander about architecture wise. You can walk the entire length of the house from length to length on the same floor.


----------



## Aurora

I have whatever crappy air conditioner the people before us put in! LOL

We had a Trane at our last house. 

I know what a swamp cooler is Myc. No, we don't have one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My bosses' beard is almost twice as long as mine. He hasn't cut it since 1981.
> 
> SO there!








I'd love to grow out my beard, but so long as I am living under my parents roof, it needs to be trimmed when I go out in public. I'm 31 and my parents are still telling me what todo.


----------



## Mycanid

Have an acquaintance in a nearby town who installs a LOT of swamp coolers, but have not seen them in many other places other than northern California. Never could figure out why.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> YOu all have swamp coolers where you are too? (This is to both of you.)



No, I don't think so.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd love to grow out my beard, but so long as I am living under my parents roof, it needs to be trimmed when I go out in public. I'm 31 and my parents are still telling me what todo.




Awww ... don't sweat it Fru. Sometimes we are just placed in such circumstances.  :\ 

Even if it can be a bummer now and again.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey Fru ... the little guy drinking antifreeze or something?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd love to grow out my beard, but so long as I am living under my parents roof, it needs to be trimmed when I go out in public. I'm 31 and my parents are still telling me what todo.



You live with them. They have every right. Sorry dude.   Granted, I think it is a bit overboard to restrict something like that, but if appearances are important to them, I could understand it. Not agree with it, but understand it.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Have an acquaintance in a nearby town who installs a LOT of swamp coolers, but have not seen them in many other places other than northern California. Never could figure out why.  :\



My guess is that NO CAL doesn't get incredibly humid? Maybe it does.... I can't imagine adding any humidity to the air here. I hate it as it is!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Fru ... the little guy drinking antifreeze or something?



skim milk, just like me.


----------



## Mycanid

Dogbreath.   

I hafta start shutting down now.

Ah well.  :\ 

I guess I will talk to you both later on - perhaps tomorrow?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My guess is that NO CAL doesn't get incredibly humid? Maybe it does.... I can't imagine adding any humidity to the air here. I hate it as it is!




Not where I am m'lady. Just 114 and dry as a bone. 114 is very different when you have no electricty, are all furry, and have a long haired himalayan cat who sleeps on your bed at night, let me tell you.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> skim milk, just like me.



~steals Kylee's organic whole milk.......YUM!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dogbreath.
> 
> I hafta start shutting down now.
> 
> Ah well.  :\
> 
> I guess I will talk to you both later on - perhaps tomorrow?



 I'll miss you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~steals Kylee's organic whole milk.......YUM!



WHOLE MILK?   

I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay lads and lasses ... gotta go. Fru - give the cat a scratch behind the ears for me and Aurora - give Kylee a light tickle under the chin for me.    

Cya later!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not where I am m'lady. Just 114 and dry as a bone. 114 is very different when you have no electricty, are all furry, and have a long haired himalayan cat who sleeps on your bed at night, let me tell you.  :\



ROFL Trust me it would be A LOT worse if it was humid!!! I would take 114 and not humid over 85 and humid any day  A swamp cooler would work great in your environment.


----------



## Aurora

Bye Myc!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> WHOLE MILK?
> 
> I can't stand the stuff.



Mmmm I love it. Especially the organic kind. It is some creamy, yummy goodness!


----------



## Aurora

I too need to take off, it is movie night! Bye Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too need to take off, it is movie night! Bye Fru!



Lonely, I'm so lonely!


----------



## Aeson

I get caught up and everyone leaves.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I get caught up and everyone leaves.



I haven't left. Maybe Mega will show up soon. :hopeful:


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings. How's hivers?

Now to go back and catch up....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm I love it. Especially the organic kind. It is some creamy, yummy goodness!




Whole milk...the only way to go. I'd take it everytime over that translucent blue-white water they call skim milk. Bleah!

Sorry Fru, can't stand the skim stuff.


----------



## Wereserpent

bamboo drillers


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings. How's hivers?
> 
> Now to go back and catch up....



Good evening TOW. How are you doing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Whole milk...the only way to go. I'd take it everytime over that translucent blue-white water they call skim milk. Bleah!
> 
> Sorry Fru, can't stand the skim stuff.



People have different tastes.   

This I understand perfectly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> bamboo drillers



 Where?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good evening TOW. How are you doing?




Not too bad. Vacation's been relaxing, and I've been getting little things around the condo done. Just finished sewing shut a hole in a husband pillow. It ain't pretty, but it works...


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where?




In his head, as per normal. Right in the speech center, I'm betting...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not too bad. Vacation's been relaxing, and I've been getting little things around the condo done. Just finished sewing shut a hole in a husband pillow. It ain't pretty, but it works...



How did the hole get there in the first place?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In his head, as per normal. Right in the speech center, I'm betting...



I guess I should have known that much.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> in a husband pillow.




I had to look that up. I had never heard that reference before, and must admit, was a bit perplexed.


----------



## Wereserpent

I ma a noom kcor.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How did the hole get there in the first place?




It's old, the entire seam on the left hand side just went BWOOF...and It's been sitting in the corner until I could find my spool of "fix it" thread...


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> I ma a noom kcor.



Must be tough.


----------



## Wereserpent

Love Pillow


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had to look that up. I had never heard that reference before, and must admit, was a bit perplexed.




I've heard them called sitting pillows, back pillows, but the original name as I've been told is husband pillows, because of the "arms".

I've actually been using this one as a foot rest lately, and the thread just spronged one day...


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Love Pillow




Also an alternate use, yes...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's old, the entire seam on the left hand side just went BWOOF...and It's been sitting in the corner until I could find my spool of "fix it" thread...



I come out of cryo-prison and I'm Betsy F***kin' Ross?


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Love Pillow




That's really how the hole got there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Love Pillow



You love pillow? Do you also love lamp?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I come out of cryo-prison and I'm Betsy F***kin' Ross?




I'm gonna be the Demolition Man...!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's really how the hole got there.




Would that that were so....


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's really how the hole got there.




.........Maybe


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be the Demolition Man...!



One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Would that that were so....



You wouldn't have fixed it were that actually the case.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Would that that were so....



 Must....purge....mind's....eye! 


AHHAAAHAAAHAAA!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have fixed it were that actually the case.....




What makes you think it is not?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> .........Maybe



I wonder if it happened in the summer of 69?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> You wouldn't have fixed it were that actually the case.....




Now now, I wouldn't love the pillow...but if the pillow had a user, I'd probably be a more content man...chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> What makes you think it is not?



Well, if you have to ask.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wonder if it happened in the summer of 69?




More like the Winter of 96.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> More like the Winter of 96.



Use your head!


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Use your head!




Sticky


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wonder if it happened in the summer of 69?




That would be the wrong orientation, entirely. (Looks around) Where's the rear entrance to this club....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Sticky



Wicket.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Use your head!





			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> Sticky




Eww, to the both of you...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That would be the wrong orientation, entirely. (Looks around) Where's the rear entrance to this club....



Things that make you go EYYUUGH!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Things that make you go EYYUUGH!




ROTFLMAO


----------



## Wereserpent

Emperor of a Vanished Moon


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ROTFLMAO



I was quoting Ron White.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Emperor of a Vanished Moon



That sounds like a damned good title for a novel.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was quoting Ron White.




It's still funny...


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Emperor of a Vanished Moon




I think he's being tangentially dirty....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think he's being tangentially dirty....



I don't get it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't get it.




Love pillow -> Rear entrance -> Moon reference....

Or I could just live my life in a gutter...both are eminently possible...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Love pillow -> Rear entrance -> Moon reference....
> 
> Or I could just live my life in a gutter...both are eminently possible...



The gutter is a nice place. It has a condo.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The gutter is a nice place. It has a condo.



I have a place there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The gutter is a nice place. It has a condo.




That's what I keep telling people....but nobody listens to me...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's what I keep telling people....but nobody listens to me...



Well, Goldmoon & I are believers.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a place there.




(waves!)


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (waves!)



*waves back*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a place there.



Did you want me to bring the dessert tonight?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*waves to TOW with one hand and to Aurora with the other*_


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, Goldmoon & I are believers.




Glad to hear it! Soon, we will have dominion over ALL! Or maybe just some nice snacks...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Glad to hear it! Soon, we will have dominion over ALL! Or maybe just some nice snacks...



gutter snacks......is that like floor pie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> gutter snacks......is that like floor pie?



More Simpsony goodness.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> gutter snacks......is that like floor pie?




Um...eww?

Me, I'm having milk and cookies...there's not enough gutter action for popcorn...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Um...eww?
> 
> Me, I'm having milk and cookies...there's not enough gutter action for popcorn...



Simpsons reference


----------



## Aurora

All right. I have been asked to go to Wendy's. And I am hungry, so I am going! 

Bye!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right. I have been asked to go to Wendy's. And I am hungry, so I am going!
> 
> Bye!




Later!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Simpsons reference




Simpsons never "grabbed" me...so I only know some references there...alas...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Simpsons never "grabbed" me...so I only know some references there...alas...



I picked up on it immediately. The refrence comes from opne of my favorite eps.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I picked up on it immediately. The refrence comes from opne of my favorite eps.




I've mostly seen Halloween episodes, and the oddball episode here and there...I tend to rely on my friends to turn the Simpsons references into the funny...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Simpsons never "grabbed" me...so I only know some references there...alas...



I am more of a Futurama fan


----------



## Aeson

I'm not allowed in the gutter anymore. I'll just sit on the curb and peer in longingly.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am more of a Futurama fan



If I had to choose between the two I would go with Futurama.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am more of a Futurama fan




Aye, that was one that made me laugh, though I only got into it after it was cancelled..


----------



## Aurora

Hey, you decided to come back Aeson


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed in the gutter anymore. I'll just sit on the curb and peer in longingly.




Swubu? Were your gutters cleaned?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Aye, that was one that made me laugh, though I only got into it after it was cancelled..



Me too. We watch it all the time. What's funny is we have them on DVD, but we still watch them on adult swim.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey, you decided to come back Aeson



I went for a walk and dealing with something. It's still not resolved. I might cut out later but I'm here for now.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Swubu? Were your gutters cleaned?



It's a long story.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Me too. We watch it all the time. What's funny is we have them on DVD, but we still watch them on adult swim.



I can only watch it on occasion. I did watch the one you wanted me to see that night. I can't remember if we talked about it after or not.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a long story.




Ahhhhh....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can only watch it on occasion. I did watch the one you wanted me to see that night. I can't remember if we talked about it after or not.



No, we didn't. I love that one. 

"Why couldn't she be the _other_ type of mermaid with the fish part on the top and the lady part on the bottom!"


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I went for a walk and dealing with something. It's still not resolved. I might cut out later but I'm here for now.



Well, I hope things work out okay.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I hope things work out okay.



So do I. It doesn't look like it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, we didn't. I love that one.
> 
> "Why couldn't she be the _other_ type of mermaid with the fish part on the top and the lady part on the bottom!"



I was surprised how many buildings looked like the real world version. It was really funny though. It seemed to go by rather quick also.


----------



## Aeson

It doesn't look like it will be worked out tonight. Gawd I hate my life some times.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like it will be worked out tonight. Gawd I hate my life some times.




Sorry to hear that man, whatever it is.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that man, whatever it is.



I've gotten into some stuff. One I don't know if I can get out of but will try. The other is something I probably should get out of but can't.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've gotten into some stuff. One I don't know if I can get out of but will try. The other is something I probably should get out of but can't.




I don't know what that means, but do what you have to do to stay sane and alive.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't know what that means, but do what you have to do to stay sane and alive.



It doesn't make all that much sense to me either. My sanity is already gone it appears. I'm being cryptic for a reason. The more confusing the better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It doesn't make all that much sense to me either. My sanity is already gone it appears. I'm being cryptic for a reason. The more confusing the better.




Do we need to make SAN checks?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do we need to make SAN checks?



It's a cross class for me


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do we need to make SAN checks?



I'm beyond that I'm afraid. Cthulhu has devoured my brain already.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's a cross class for me




Not true, everybody can learn the Mythos, First Rank is on the Old Ones...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm beyond that I'm afraid. Cthulhu has devoured my brain already.




Oh. Well. At that point, it's not like it can get any worse...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh. Well. At that point, it's not like it can get any worse...



Sure it can. Remember the staying alive part?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's a cross class for me



I thought we lost you. I thought maybe Cthulhu got you as well.


----------



## Aurora

Nah, I have been doing some reading.


----------



## Aurora

I do think I am gonna have to sign off though. I am tired, and I need to clean off the bed downstairs cause it's too freaking hot to sleep upstairs.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do think I am gonna have to sign off though. I am tired, and I need to clean off the bed downstairs cause it's too freaking hot to sleep upstairs.



Have a good night.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, I have been doing some reading.



What are you reading?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do think I am gonna have to sign off though. I am tired, and I need to clean off the bed downstairs cause it's too freaking hot to sleep upstairs.




Take care!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure it can. Remember the staying alive part?




But it tends to be exclusionary once you've lost your brain...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But it tends to be exclusionary once you've lost your brain...



Fru managed to continue posting after his head exploded.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru managed to continue posting after his head exploded.




AH, so you are a clone now. Any replicative fading?


----------



## Aeson

Sorry I took off like I did. I think I did warn I might. The issue I talked about last night still isn't resolved but it's taken an interesting and somewhat positive turn. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Aeson

A guy came in and asked if I could store a pie in my fridge while he went for a bike ride. This sounds like the start of a joke but it's not. There is a pie in my fridge. I want some pie.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> A guy came in and asked if I could store a pie in my fridge while he went for a bike ride. This sounds like the start of a joke but it's not. There is a pie in my fridge. I want some pie.




The better question is, what's the going rate for pie storage?


And, I'm off to the bank...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are you reading?



I was just reading some sad threads on a chick site  LOL On the board that I am on the design team for, one of the member's relatives had a miscarriage and the whole family is really broken up about it. So, I went searching the infant and pregnancy loss board on pregnancy.org because I knew they had a good link to "memorial" jewelery for such a thing. While I was there, I made the mistake of doing some reading.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The better question is, what's the going rate for pie storage?



I'd say it is a piece of said pie.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry I took off like I did. I think I did warn I might. The issue I talked about last night still isn't resolved but it's taken an interesting and somewhat positive turn. I hope it stays that way.



That's good.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's good.



I hope so. You know what it's about to a point. It could be a huge disaster.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was just reading some sad threads on a chick site  LOL On the board that I am on the design team for, one of the member's relatives had a miscarriage and the whole family is really broken up about it. So, I went searching the infant and pregnancy loss board on pregnancy.org because I knew they had a good link to "memorial" jewelery for such a thing. While I was there, I made the mistake of doing some reading.



That had to be hard on you. I hope you were ok after reading it.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The better question is, what's the going rate for pie storage?







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd say it is a piece of said pie.




I think this is an excellent answer to that question. 

He's storing it here before he delivered it. Why not take it to where it needs to go then go for the bike ride?


----------



## Aurora

Looks like we have someone coming to look at the house tomorrow. So, we are going over there to work! I will talk to you all later!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That had to be hard on you. I hope you were ok after reading it.



It was sad. Miscarriage and infant loss is one of those weird things that once a woman goes through it, they feel the pain of every other woman they come in contact with that is going through it. Many of the women that posted had pics of their little ones. The one had her baby at only 4.5 months. It looked like a little alien. It lived on it's own for an hour though and pic- not for the faint hearted! when the nurse handed the lady her baby, the lady reached out to touch her little hand and the baby grabbed on and didn't let go.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Looks like we have someone coming to look at the house tomorrow. So, we are going over there to work! I will talk to you all later!



I hope it all goes well. See you later.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was sad. Miscarriage and infant loss is one of those weird things that once a woman goes through it, they feel the pain of every other woman they come in contact with that is going through it. Many of the women that posted had pics of their little ones. The one had her baby at only 4.5 months. It looked like a little alien. It lived on it's own for an hour though and pic- not for the faint hearted! when the nurse handed the lady her baby, the lady reached out to touch her little hand and the baby grabbed on and didn't let go.




Men will never know the full scale of the loss. We can still feel the pain to a point. It saddens me that a mother and father would have to go through that. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL Trust me it would be A LOT worse if it was humid!!! I would take 114 and not humid over 85 and humid any day  A swamp cooler would work great in your environment.




Good madam.... I grew up in upstate NY, where it is plenty humid. Blech! Can't stand it.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm gonna be the Demolition Man...!




I actually liked the old Police song more than the movie.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I actually liked the old Police song more than the movie.  :\




I actually liked the original song, the movie, and Sting's remake of the original song.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Simpsons never "grabbed" me...so I only know some references there...




Me neither.

Heh.  :\  I don't know ANY of the references.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, we didn't. I love that one.
> 
> "Why couldn't she be the _other_ type of mermaid with the fish part on the top and the lady part on the bottom!"




A kuo-toa?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good madam.... I grew up in upstate NY, where it is plenty humid. Blech! Can't stand it.



I spent a few weeks in upstate NY without AC in July and August. I knows what you're talking about. GA is very hot and humid. It was 80 in the store this morning around 11am.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, I have been doing some reading.




Reading? May I ask of what? [curious]


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A kuo-toa?



That is a scary image. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are you reading?




Seems Aeson was curious too.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I actually liked the original song, the movie, and Sting's remake of the original song.




Hey there sir! Still catching up ... I'll get to the present tense soon enough!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> A guy came in and asked if I could store a pie in my fridge while he went for a bike ride. This sounds like the start of a joke but it's not. There is a pie in my fridge. I want some pie.




ROFL!!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ....one of the member's relatives had a miscarriage and the whole family is really broken up about it.




That's so sad....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Reading? May I ask of what? [curious]



You should really read them all before replying to one post. You may find your answer.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!



He came back for it a little bit ago. I had a customer in at the time and I told him. He cracked up laughing.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope so. You know what it's about to a point. It could be a huge disaster.




Hmm ... well I hope things get better for you!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You should really read them all before replying to one post. You may find your answer.




That's half the fun down the drain if I do!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was sad. Miscarriage and infant loss is one of those weird things that once a woman goes through it, they feel the pain of every other woman they come in contact with that is going through it. Many of the women that posted had pics of their little ones. The one had her baby at only 4.5 months. It looked like a little alien. It lived on it's own for an hour though and pic- not for the faint hearted! when the nurse handed the lady her baby, the lady reached out to touch her little hand and the baby grabbed on and didn't let go.




No. I won't look at the pic!   

The description made me sad enough....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I spent a few weeks in upstate NY without AC in July and August. I knows what you're talking about. GA is very hot and humid. It was 80 in the store this morning around 11am.




Yessiree bob. Miserable. But ... not much you can do about it.

So it's just buck up and endure!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> He came back for it a little bit ago. I had a customer in at the time and I told him. He cracked up laughing.




Well good, good. 

At least it's not in the fridge sending subconscious messages to you to devour it anymore.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is a scary image. Thanks a lot.




  

YW!   

[The fungus innocently grins]


----------



## Mycanid

Well now ... all caught up!

Whew.

Catching up can be tiring sometimes.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Myc. I sent you an email.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Catching up can be tiring sometimes.  :\




Yeah, that's why I don't bother.  I got as far back as miscarriages and decided I didn't want to know.

So, what's new with you all?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well good, good.
> 
> At least it's not in the fridge sending subconscious messages to you to devour it anymore.  :\



That's true. Pie is evil.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true. Pie is evil.



Ah, but pi is divine.

3.1415926. . . yeah, that's as far as I can go off the top of my head.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's why I don't bother.  I got as far back as miscarriages and decided I didn't want to know.
> 
> So, what's new with you all?




Hey froggie! How are you? 

Over the cold I hope?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, but pi is divine.
> 
> 3.1415926. . . yeah, that's as far as I can go off the top of my head.



I can get to....0. I can never remember pi.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc. I sent you an email.




Received.

Done!


----------



## Mycanid

And ... email reply sent Aeson.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey froggie! How are you?
> 
> Over the cold I hope?




Meh, still stuffy, but on the mend.

Otherwise, annoyed at my pool (damn algae!  DIE! DIE! DIE!)

Otherwise, okay I guess.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, but pi is divine.
> 
> 3.1415926. . . yeah, that's as far as I can go off the top of my head.




Down with pi!   

  

Can you tell that math is not my strong pont?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, still stuffy, but on the mend.
> 
> Otherwise, annoyed at my pool (damn algae!  DIE! DIE! DIE!)
> 
> Otherwise, okay I guess.




A frog wants algae to die?   

Wait a minute.... Something is not right in the picture here.


----------



## hafrogman

How can you not love pi?!?!

I once wrote a speech about pi!  Okay, so it was only tangentially about pi, but it was a damn good speech.  Especially considering I'm normally horrible at public speaking.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A frog wants algae to die?
> 
> Wait a minute.... Something is not right in the picture here.




I am a frogMAN.

Besides, only _*I*_ may be green, I don't want any competition from my pool water.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How can you not love pi?!?!
> 
> I once wrote a speech about pi!  Okay, so it was only tangentially about pi, but it was a damn good speech.  Especially considering I'm normally horrible at public speaking.




I applaud your success in public oratory. However, I still do not love pi.

Now pie is a different matter!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I applaud your success in public oratory. However, I still do not love pi.
> 
> Now pie is a different matter!




Yeah, see I don't like pie.  Must be a one or the other kind of thing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> He came back for it a little bit ago. I had a customer in at the time and I told him. He cracked up laughing.




Did you at least bill him a pie surcharge?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I am a frogMAN.




It's not easy ... being green.

Ah ... the difficulties of having two templates. I understand it well....   

Unless you are a bullywug?  :\ 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Besides, only _*I*_ may be green, I don't want any competition from my pool water.




Hmm ... an aesthetic angle on things.  :\  You would really not like the lovely Green Lakes in upstate NY then. Then again maybe you might like them. After all ... they are not YOUR lakes per se.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Otherwise, annoyed at my pool (damn algae!  DIE! DIE! DIE!)




Have you tried napalm? I hear it floats...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, see I don't like pie.  Must be a one or the other kind of thing.




What! You don't like pumpkin pie?  

Or cherry pie? Or blueberry pie? Or apple or strawberry-rhubarb?   

"Amazstonishing."  :\ 

QUICK! Anyone know what book that quote is from?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Have you tried napalm? I hear it floats...




Ya know ... I wrote out a simple recipe for this in ubbi-dubbi a few pages back too. Hmm....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And ... email reply sent Aeson.



I'm in the process of replying back.


----------



## Mycanid

No worries or hurries my good sir.


----------



## Mycanid

Man ... all went suddenly quiet on the western front.  :\


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Did you at least bill him a pie surcharge?



No. It's good customer relations. He's going to remember the favor. He may not come in to spend money but he could refer to me to someone that will.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What! You don't like pumpkin pie?
> 
> Or cherry pie? Or blueberry pie? Or apple or strawberry-rhubarb?
> 
> "Amazstonishing."  :\
> 
> QUICK! Anyone know what book that quote is from?



I have no idea what the quote is from.

I'm amazed also. There are actually people that dislike pie.


----------



## Mycanid

It is a quote from the second book of Piers Anthony's "Apprentice Adept" trilogy. It is by an alien named "DGNH" that competed with the main character in a planet wide kinda-Olympics level game.


----------



## Aeson

I've heard of Piers Anthony but haven't read any of his books.


----------



## Aeson

I got an email from Valarie@viagra.com. What do you think it was about?

I think we should spam her, him or it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've heard of Piers Anthony but haven't read any of his books.




Haven't missed much ... I read most of him way back in my high school years. He DID help to develop my enjoyment of horrific puns, but that is about it.


----------



## Mycanid

Another email sent Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got an email from Valarie@viagra.com. What do you think it was about?
> 
> I think we should spam her, him or it.





Pole Climbing?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Pole Climbing?




[imitates the "wrong guess" buzzer sound from the family feud game show]

nope!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man ... all went suddenly quiet on the western front.  :\




I'm spending the last day of my vacation trying to organize my home server drive - 152 GB, so I can make a full offsite backup rather than rely on the mirrored raid. So I'll focus in and out as I herd files into appropriate folder categories and delte duplicates.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [imitates the "wrong guess" buzzer sound from the family feud game show]
> 
> nope!




Says you...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm spending the last day of my vacation trying to organize my home server drive - 152 GB, so I can make a full offsite backup rather than rely on the mirrored raid. So I'll focus in and out as I herd files into appropriate folder categories and delte duplicates.




Surreal.   

I am doing the same thing right now with some of the company's backup files.

*sigh*

Hey! I think I'll go make a cup of coffee.    [The fungus cheers up immediately!]


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Says you...chuckle




Yep ...   

At least I didn't say I was a moon rock, though.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Surreal.
> 
> I am doing the same thing right now with some of the company's backup files.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Hey! I think I'll go make a cup of coffee.    [The fungus cheers up immediately!]




Indeed, though I'm betting my home server has a lot more RPG PDFs than your work server..chuckle


----------



## Aeson

I am doing nothing except surfing the web. It was busy this morning but slowed down this afternoon.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed, though I'm betting my home server has a lot more RPG PDFs than your work server..chuckle




Only because I took them all off and store them on my external hard drive!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed, though I'm betting my home server has a lot more RPG PDFs than your work server..chuckle



I hope those are legal PDFs.  There are plenty of PDF publishers here. A friend of mine included.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope those are legal PDFs.  There are plenty of PDF publishers here. A friend of mine included.




Fear me not Aeson, fear me not. I have kept rpgnow quite happy over the years.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope those are legal PDFs.  There are plenty of PDF publishers here. A friend of mine included.




Fear not. And lots of website freebies...and then there's the collecting of fantasy & sci-fi images for the past 13 odd years. Builds up after a while...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fear me not Aeson, fear me not. I have kept rpgnow quite happy over the years.



You seem to honorable to do something like piracy of PDFs. I have no doubt you buy yours. Here comes my plug. Dog Soul Publishing has some interesting stuff. Have you checked them out?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Fear not. And lots of website freebies...and then there's the collecting of fantasy & sci-fi images for the past 13 odd years. Builds up after a while...




Yes ... both Wotc and Dragonsfoot have a lot of nice stuff! I was just grabbing one of their adventures and a C&C excel character sheet generator yesterday.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You seem to honorable to do something like piracy of PDFs. I have no doubt you buy yours. Here comes my plug. Dog Soul Publishing has some interesting stuff. Have you checked them out?




Dog Soul publishing....

Where have I heard of them?

I think I might have looked at their website a few months back for something....  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What! You don't like pumpkin pie?
> 
> Or cherry pie? Or blueberry pie? Or apple or strawberry-rhubarb?
> 
> "Amazstonishing."  :\
> 
> QUICK! Anyone know what book that quote is from?




No, no pie.  Well, maybe chicken pot pie, but that's not what you're thinking of, I'm sure.

Hrm, I read the apprentice adept books (blue adept, stile, etc, yes?) a long time ago.  But do not recall the line.  I read more Xanth.  Reread the early ones recently, they're still quite fun, but I have little desire to read the new ones.  He just keeps going.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no pie.  Well, maybe chicken pot pie, but that's not what you're thinking of, I'm sure.
> 
> Hrm, I read the apprentice adept books (blue adept, stile, etc, yes?) a long time ago.  But do not recall the line.  I read more Xanth.  Reread the early ones recently, they're still quite fun, but I have little desire to read the new ones.  He just keeps going.




Yes ... blue adept and stile were the books I was speaking of.

No ... I am speaking of desert pies you amphibious philistine!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Fear not. And lots of website freebies...and then there's the collecting of fantasy & sci-fi images for the past 13 odd years. Builds up after a while...



I know what that is like.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha ... dogsoul.net ... that must be who Aeson is speaking of.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You seem to honorable to do something like piracy of PDFs. I have no doubt you buy yours. Here comes my plug. Dog Soul Publishing has some interesting stuff. Have you checked them out?




I've heard the name here at ENWorld, but haven't gone to take a look yet. I've reached the point in my life where I don't need more rules, I just need maps, and the occasional idea. These days, it's all about the fluff, as they've crunched me out...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... I am speaking of desert pies you amphibious philistine!



So, no mushroom pie?    

Pie for desert. . . what a waste of a desert.  One must remember those famous words.


			
				Marie Antoinette said:
			
		

> In times of trouble, it is of vital importance not to lose one's head.



No, damn.  Wrong quote.







			
				Marie Antoinette said:
			
		

> Let them eat cake!



Mmmmm, cake.


----------



## Mycanid

Yep ... know about that. My latest thing is trying out the C&C system ... rules lite system with a 1eADnD emphasis atmosphere wise. I am enjoying reading the material a lot.   

Ah HA! SPAM THREAD reported!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So, no mushroom pie?    Pie for desert. . . what a waste of a desert.  One must remember those famous words. No, damn. Wrong quote.Mmmmm, cake.




You're a good sport hafrogman.   

Must admit I have never had a mushroom pie though. Hmm. Mushroom burgers - yes. But not pie.  :\ 

Nor mushroom Pi for that matter ... but I won't go there.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You're a good sport hafrogman.



As long as we're not talking about Frogball.  NOT a good sport


----------



## hafrogman

So, all this talk of food has made me hungry.  Lunch time in about 20 minutes.  Where shall I go?  Cast your vote.

I am. . . here.

Google maps can supply any restaurants nearby.  Bear in mind I have only one hour.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah yes ... I remember a certain Mrs. Leo Hunter once composed a striking poem about it.

Have you come across it? It was recorded in Dicken's book Pickwick Papers.

It's titled "Ode to an Expiring Frog"

"Can I view thee panting, lying
On thy stomach, without sighing;
Can I unmoved see thee dying
On a log
Expiring frog!
Say, have fiends in shape of boys,
With wild halloo, and brutal noise,
Hunted thee from marshy joys,
With a dog,
Expiring frog!"


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So, all this talk of food has made me hungry.  Lunch time in about 20 minutes.  Where shall I go?  Cast your vote.
> 
> I am. . . here.
> 
> Google maps can supply any restaurants nearby.  Bear in mind I have only one hour.




I say ... go to sbarro's and get a nice spaghetti dinner!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha ... dogsoul.net ... that must be who Aeson is speaking of.



Yep. Deborah is a friend. I push their stuff if and when I can. She posts release announcements here at ENW when something new comes out.


----------



## Mycanid

Whack! Spam thread dead!     

Thanks darkness!


----------



## Mycanid

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I say ... go to sbarro's and get a nice spaghetti dinner!




Hmm ... I can quote myself in here.  :\ 

Anyway ... do frog's eat spaghetti?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I can quote myself in here.  :\
> 
> Anyway ... do frog's eat spaghetti?




I do, don't know any other frogs to ask.  It's a bit of a drive though.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I do, don't know any other frogs to ask.  It's a bit of a drive though.




Hmm ... what restaurants are nearby you?

What about a nice tunafish sandwich on grilled bread?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whack! Spam thread dead!
> 
> Thanks darkness!



Spam thread?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what restaurants are nearby you?
> 
> What about a nice tunafish sandwich on grilled bread?




That's the point of the google map, you can find any restaurant you want.    
Not a big seafood guy, sorry.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Spam thread?




Yeah ... there was one in there I noticed advertising a nokia phone and an xbox right after replying to something the mod darkness posted, so I sent him an email immediamente informing him and ... WHACK!    Pretty fast work too.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's the point of the google map, you can find any restaurant you want.
> Not a big seafood guy, sorry.




Hmm ... I guess sushi is out then.    That was going to be my next suggestion.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Spam thread?



Someone was selling phones, the shroom reported it, as a good citizen.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Someone was selling phones, the shroom reported it, as a good citizen.



Hmm ... dunno about good citizen,  :\  ... but I do NOT like advertisements in the thread here - that's for sure.


----------



## The_Warlock

One directory of images organized! Huzzah! Only about 38 more to go...

Shoot me.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> One directory of images organized! Huzzah! Only about 38 more to go...
> 
> Shoot me.



 BANG


----------



## Mycanid

Maybe you should choose your words more carefully around here warlock.   

Got your email Aeson ... thanks. Am thinking about it.

Frogman - what you decide for the food?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe you should choose your words more carefully around here warlock.
> 
> Got your email Aeson ... thanks. Am thinking about it.
> 
> Frogman - what you decide for the food?



We should all choose our words more carefully. 

No problem. 

Pie.


----------



## Mycanid

Angelina Baker ... Angelina Baker's gone....

She left me here to weep and cry and sing on the ole jawbone....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Frogman - what you decide for the food?



Well, I took your suggestion as far as I was willing to.  Since nobody else even attempted a recommendation.

So, no *TU*na *SAMMICH*, I had me a *TU*rkey *SAMMICH*.  Close enough for government work.*



* This phrase always amuses me now that I do occasionally *DO* government work.


----------



## Aeson

Were you looking for recommendations? I'm sorry. I must have missed it. Turkey sammich is a good choice.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I took your suggestion as far as I was willing to.  Since nobody else even attempted a recommendation.
> 
> So, no *TU*na *SAMMICH*, I had me a *TU*rkey *SAMMICH*.  Close enough for government work.*
> 
> * This phrase always amuses me now that I do occasionally *DO* government work.




Well ... if it must be turkey it must be turkey.  :\  Main thing is that it is FOOD.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Main thing is that it is FOOD.



As opposed to. . . ?


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Were you looking for recommendations? I'm sorry. I must have missed it. Turkey sammich is a good choice.



Yeah, you can see it in post 17186.  

Cast your votes for monday early, folks.  Er... darn, maybe not monday.  I'll probably have to eat with the boss (roadtrip!).  So, tuesday!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning hive!



Good afternoon.  Good twenty minutes after noon.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As opposed to. . . ?
> 
> Cast your votes for monday early, folks.  Er... darn, maybe not monday.  I'll probably have to eat with the boss (roadtrip!).  So, tuesday!




I vote for tako. (And no , not a taco, but TAKO.)


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning hive!




Morning Fru. 

TWO people from Arizona in here now....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I vote for tako. (And no , not a taco, but TAKO.)



I eight that once.  HA!  Get it?  Eight!  I kill me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good afternoon.  Good twenty minutes after noon.



I've said it before, I'll say it again, morning is a state of mind for me.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've said it before, I'll say it again, morning is a state of mind for me.



I don't care about the state of your mind, I care about the State of Arizona.  You're here, I'm here.  It's afternoon for us.  You can greet everyone as you please, when I greet you I'm gonna be specific.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I eight that once.  HA!  Get it?  Eight!  I kill me.



 OY! :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't care about the state of your mind, I care about the State of Arizona.  You're here, I'm here.  It's afternoon for us.  You can greet everyone as you please, when I greet you I'm gonna be specific.



You can specify all you want, it don't matter to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning Fru.
> 
> TWO people from Arizona in here now....



Hey, Myc. How are you doing?

Still waiting for that email.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I eight that once.  HA!  Get it?  Eight!  I kill me.




*sigh*

When am I gonna learn that you are way wittier and quicker on your intellectual feet than I am when it comes to humor?  

Think I woulda learned by now.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Myc. How are you doing?
> 
> Still waiting for that email.




Email?

Oh yes ... well ... since Aeson and frogman are here ....

I was wondering what you all thought of the possibility of an attempt at a PBeM game?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You can specify all you want, it don't matter to me.




Wonderful.


Good 'twenty four minutes and 54 seconds'* after noon, Fru!

* by my watch at the time of submittal.  hafrogman is not responsible for errors produced by computer processing time, data transmission time, or watch/server discrepancies.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was wondering what you all thought of the possibility of an attempt at a PBeM game?




I'm still not sure how these things work.  Does everyone receive all e-mails?  So it's just like a PbP without the message board?  Or is all communication through the DM, or what?  Does anyone ever transcribe these things on the internet?  Can I see an example?  Can I play a gripli named "HA!"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Email?
> 
> Oh yes ... well ... since Aeson and frogman are here ....
> 
> I was wondering what you all thought of the possibility of an attempt at a PBeM game?



That would be frickin' sweet!


----------



## The_Warlock

Another image filled directory poleaxed into shape...

Sorry HF, however I recommend that you have breakfast for dinner...I've always enjoyed that reversal...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure how these things work.  Does everyone receive all e-mails?  So it's just like a PbP without the message board?  Or is all communication through the DM, or what?  Does anyone ever transcribe these things on the internet?  Can I see an example?  Can I play a gripli named "HA!"?




Okay ... basically one person is the DM. He sends out an email to all the players. All the players send back their reply to the DM. The DM digests everything (emailing the players if needed) and organizes it into a single "story" and then sends the digest of all the actions back to the pc's again.

It is slower than PbP ... but it is much less time demanding of the players if they (or the DM) have to be away from the comp for some time for some reason.

These PBeM things HAVE been transcribed into a flawless storyline and posted on the internet before.  I have seen places that had years of campaigns posted.

But I was thinking of just trying a single adventure to give it a try.

As for grippli's ... that is up to the DM, of course.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> When am I gonna learn that you are way wittier and quicker on your intellectual feet than I am when it comes to humor?



If it makes you feel any better, I had to google Tako.      I just loves me some puns.  You could always report me, I suppose.    

Off Topic forum currently named 'blaB':
This is the off-topic forum; please observe the no *puns*, politics & religion rule

But seriously, that joke made me happy in my heart.  It's atrocious, but I'm still giggling.   

P.S. Don't be down on yourself (we have Aeson for that).  It's not a question of quicker and wittier.  It's just my mind is a steaming morass of bad jokes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry HF, however I recommend that you have breakfast for dinner...I've always enjoyed that reversal...



In fact, it is reccomended by dieticians.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As for grippli's ... that is up to the DM, of course.




Well, I don't DM, and if it's not you. . . then who?


----------



## Mycanid

Believe you me ... I am not down on myself. To realize one's limitations and other's talents by contrast is NOT to be down on oneself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> P.S. Don't be down on yourself (we have Aeson for that).  It's not a question of quicker and wittier.  It's just my mind is a steaming morass of bad jokes.



AHHHHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Believe you me ... I am not down on myself. To realize one's limitations and other's talents by contrast is NOT to be down on oneself.



I wholeheartedly agree with this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I don't DM, and if it's not you. . . then who?



I nominate Mycanid to DM.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I don't DM, and if it's not you. . . then who?




Haven't worked that part out yet. This is just a very vague idea at the present.  :\ 

Here is a link with a basic description of how this thing works:

http://www.epmgames.com/Pbm.html


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I nominate Mycanid to DM.




Me?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Believe you me ... I am not down on myself. To realize one's limitations and other's talents by contrast is NOT to be down on oneself.



This is very true.  It just sounded worse than it was, I suppose.  The internet is like that.  Fair enough.  We shall start 98-backstreet-O-Hive the boy band.  I'll be the funny one!


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> AHHHHAHAHAHAHA!



I think I tickled Fru.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Another image filled directory poleaxed into shape...
> 
> Sorry HF, however I recommend that you have breakfast for dinner...I've always enjoyed that reversal...




Yessiree ... I am going through it slow right now too. Through the files that is.


----------



## Mycanid

Alright ... if I was to DM ... uhh ... it would be pretty slow.

You realize this, yes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is a link with a basic description of how this thing works:
> 
> http://www.epmgames.com/Pbm.html



Sounds pretty simple.


----------



## Mycanid

Whaddaya think frogman?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whaddaya think frogman?



Yeah, it would really depend on the game/DM/style etc.  I'm for it in principle, but I'm not going to be doing anything I wouldn't normally play just because it's y'all.  Although, you know I love you guys*


*in a totally manly, heterosexual way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, it would really depend on the game/DM/style etc.  I'm for it in principle, but I'm not going to be doing anything I wouldn't normally play just because it's y'all.  Although, you know I love you guys*
> 
> *in a totally manly, heterosexual way.



We know what you mean.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... okay then ... this may take some time for me to throw together.

What kind of rule system would you all prefer?


----------



## Mycanid

Be great to get a few of the other hivers in on this too....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What kind of rule system would you all prefer?




Something for which I own the rules, or the rules are easily, freely and legally obtainable online.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... okay then ... this may take some time for me to throw together.
> 
> What kind of rule system would you all prefer?



I don't care what genre it is, but I do prefer to D20 System. And, Myc, I don't own Castles & Crusades [yet (I might be picking it up in August)].


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Something for which I own the rules, or the rules are easily, freely and legally obtainable online.




For example?

I am comfortable with the 1eADnD rules, the Basic/Expert rules, and the 3.5 rules.

I have the C&C rules and am interested in that, but I have never played it with anyone and don't have practical experience of it.  :\  I'd LOVE to try a C&C game ... but the folks who play it and know how to do it are few and far between.

I am NOT a rules lawyer sort, though. I am more of a storyteller sort. I also tend to like to work with published settings and then homebrew _within_ them.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't care what genre it is, but I do prefer to D20 System. And, Myc, I don't own Castles & Crusades [yet (I might be picking it up in August)].




Genre for me is easy. I much prefer the fantasy genre (swords and sorcery, etc.) when DM'ing.

I can play Sci-fi genre's of all sorts, but I am less creative when it comes to DM'ing them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am NOT a rules lawyer sort, though. I am more of a storyteller sort. I also tend to like to work with published settings and then homebrew _within_ them.



That is all perfectly fine by me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Genre for me is easy. I much prefer the fantasy genre (swords and sorcery, etc.) when DM'ing.
> 
> I can play Sci-fi genre's of all sorts, but I am less creative when it comes to DM'ing them.



Fantasy it is then.


----------



## Mycanid

Frogman ... you have the 3.5 DnD ruleset and/or familiar with it I assume, yes?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> For example?
> 
> I am comfortable with the 1eADnD rules, the Basic/Expert rules, and the 3.5 rules.




I have 3.5, basic and expert I might be able to track down my copies. . . if I were lucky.  1e never played (went from basic to 2nd).

Since the next couple of posts after mine cut out non-d20 and non-fantasy, that sort of cuts out most of my collection.  Not that I don't love d20 fantasy, I just exclusively use D&D 3.5 for it.    

Do not own C&C.

Established settings. . . I don't own any.  My standard games tend to float in the 'generic D&D world' kind of setting.  Mostly I'm fine with them, but don't expect me to have much knowledge of the setting.

Hate Ebberron with a passion that is at once both fiery and passionate.  Not to mention fiery.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have 3.5 ... Hate Ebberron with a passion that is at once both fiery and passionate.  Not to mention fiery.




I think we will get along fine then. 

I have the 3.5 books and also dislike Eberron.


----------



## Aeson

It looks like you guys are planning a game. I've just skimmed over what was said.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think we will get along fine then.
> 
> I have the 3.5 books and also dislike Eberron.



I have a mild dislike of Eberron myself.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay then ... I will see if I can round up a few more players. I was thinking of a party of 4 or 5 would be about right.

DnD 3.5 it is then ... it will be set in Greyhawk I think ... maybe a couple years after the whole "From the Ashes" nonsense took place (won't come into the game much).

As for books to be used in character generation:

I think I will stick with only the Player's Handbook 1 (for 3.5 of course) as well as the Expanded Psionic Handbook (as forming the basic classes for warrior, stealth, arcane, divine and psionic classes). Race wise we will keep the normal as listed in the PHB and from the expanded psionic book we will stick to just the maenads and elans.

How does that sound?

Almost forgot - here is a site that may help a bit:

http://www.pbemplayers.com/


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It looks like you guys are planning a game. I've just skimmed over what was said.




Aeson sir ... you are cordially invited if you would be interested. It would be a PBeM game ... and it looks like I am the DM.  :\ 

Whaddaya think? Feel free to check the other posts for more details, although it is all rather amorphous at the moment.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have a mild dislike of Eberron myself.




Hey Fru ... new avatar. Nice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DnD 3.5 it is then ... it will be set in Greyhawk I think ... maybe a couple years after the whole "From the Ashes" nonsense took place (won't come into the game much).
> 
> Almost forgot - here is a site that may help a bit:
> 
> http://www.pbemplayers.com/



Okay, Greyhawk will do - I've got the DnD Gazetteer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Fru ... new avatar. Nice.



Thanks.


----------



## Mycanid

What about the book limitations classwise and racewise - everyone okay with them?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What about the book limitations classwise and racewise - everyone okay with them?



So, what books are we going to be limited to?


----------



## Mycanid

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay then ... I will see if I can round up a few more players. I was thinking of a party of 4 or 5 would be about right.
> 
> As for books to be used in character generation:
> 
> I think I will stick with only the Player's Handbook 1 (for 3.5 of course) as well as the Expanded Psionic Handbook (as forming the basic classes for warrior, stealth, arcane, divine and psionic classes). Race wise we will keep the normal as listed in the PHB and from the expanded psionic book [addition wise ] we will stick to just the maenads and elans.




Here's what I wrote above.


----------



## hafrogman

Well, I don't own the Expanded Psi, or any Greyhawk material (except the old Gary Gygax books.  Yay for Gord the Rogue!).  But as long as I don't have to deal with them, it should be okay.

Once we have players we can flesh stuff out.  I don't know about you lot, but I always like designing the characters together.  It tends to lend a fun sense of background to a heavy RP type game.

See below for the greatest character and world creation ever    Well, only bother to read it if you're bored.  But I promise it was great fun.
OOC thread
IC thread
The characters


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Once again I being hit up with feline kisses and tail lovey.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I don't own the Expanded Psi, or any Greyhawk material (except the old Gary Gygax books.  Yay for Gord the Rogue!).  But as long as I don't have to deal with them, it should be okay.



You can find the Psionics info at d20srd.org


----------



## Mycanid

Frogman ... when you say "together" do you mean "one pc and the dm" or do you mean "all pc's and the dm"?

I like the first of the two myself ... especially if I have the adventure in mind and all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here's what I wrote above.



Hmm, I'm going to have to email you the template I'm interested in: Fungal Creature.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You can find the Psionics info at d20srd.org




mm hmm. nice resource Fru. 

So ... you okay with the class and race limitations? frogman seems okay with 'em ....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm going to have to email you the template I'm interested in: Fungal Creature.




Har har har.   

Seriously though ... I'd like to stick as close as possible to what is written in these books race wise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Har har har.
> 
> Seriously though ... I'd like to stick as close as possible to what is written in these books race wise.



Nuts.  :\ 

But will do. What about prestige classes?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Frogman ... when you say "together" do you mean "one pc and the dm" or do you mean "all pc's and the dm"?
> 
> I like the first of the two myself ... especially if I have the adventure in mind and all.



Hmmm, I meant the PCs with each other and the DM.  I.e.  So that you end up with interconnections between the characters.  So you end up with two brothers in search of the man who killed their father instead of Joe and Ed two guys in a tavern who are hired by a stranger to hunt down a bad guy.

If your adventure works better with just PC-DM interaction, that can work too, everyone gets a hook into the plot that brings them together for a purpose.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nuts.  :\
> 
> But will do. What about prestige classes?




The only prestige class I know that gets anywhere NEAR the ballpark (and it is still a couple of miles away) of a "fungal template" would be "Thrall of Zuggtomoy" ...

I don't think you would want to play a slave to a demon queen of the fungi and sentient oozes, eh?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I meant the PCs with each other and the DM.  I.e.  So that you end up with interconnections between the characters.  So you end up with two brothers in search of the man who killed their father instead of Joe and Ed two guys in a tavern who are hired by a stranger to hunt down a bad guy.
> 
> If your adventure works better with just PC-DM interaction, that can work too, everyone gets a hook into the plot that brings them together for a purpose.




I would say a balance of both might work rather than an "either/or". Really depends, I guess. As far as I can tell the best way to begin would likely be to get a character concept and then make the skeleton of the pc with me and then let me mull over the possibilities and suggestions the pc's offer and then try to weave things together (if it seems it would work) ... something like that.

How's that sound?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The only prestige class I know that gets anywhere NEAR the ballpark (and it is still a couple of miles away) of a "fungal template" would be "Thrall of Zuggtomoy" ...



Not what I meant. Here is what I do mean: with all the PrCs out there (on the net [Wotc website] and in books) what will be available for us?


----------



## Mycanid

Prestige classes?

Aha ... forgot to mention. You all would be starting at level 1.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> then make the skeleton of the pc



Done.  One undead swordsman. . .   

Yes, that can work.  Some general ideas are good even before the first steps.  General thoughts on alignment, adventure type, etc.

For example, playing a paladin in a party of black-hearted rogues, not so much fun.  Having one back-stabbing jerk in a party of heroes, not so much fun.

Being a guy in fullplate on a boat. . . not so much fun


----------



## Mycanid

If the PBeM thing works and levels are gained, then perhaps we can address prestige classes.

We don't even know if the first adventure will work yet!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Done. One undead swordsman. . .
> 
> Yes, that can work.  Some general ideas are good even before the first steps.  General thoughts on alignment, adventure type, etc.
> 
> For example, playing a paladin in a party of black-hearted rogues, not so much fun.  Having one back-stabbing jerk in a party of heroes, not so much fun.
> 
> Being a guy in fullplate on a boat. . . not so much fun




eZACTly.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh ... and I should mention one other thing. Evil pc's and "chaotic greedy" pc's have a VERY difficult time in my games.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If the PBeM thing works and levels are gained, then perhaps we can address prestige classes.
> 
> We don't even know if the first adventure will work yet!



All right, totally makes sense. We could push for once a week instead of once every two weeks though.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... and I should mention one other thing. Evil pc's and "chaotic greedy" pc's have a VERY difficult time in my games.



No problem there. I like playing the good guy more often than not.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... and I should mention one other thing. Evil pc's and "chaotic greedy" pc's have a VERY difficult time in my games.




Well, that covers alignment well enough.  Adventure type?  city, diplomatic, wilderness, dungeon, actiony?  General hints?


----------



## Mycanid

Well frogman ... I like to have a mixture of environments.

But the first place everyone will be headed to will be a town.

I also like to mix action with thinking with social interaction with puzzles with history intense all at the same time, emphasizing one or the other as occasion arises.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aeson sir ... you are cordially invited if you would be interested. It would be a PBeM game ... and it looks like I am the DM.  :\
> 
> Whaddaya think? Feel free to check the other posts for more details, although it is all rather amorphous at the moment.



I'm in the middle of something at the moment. I might look over the posts later. 

I suggested a PBP game to Bront. He's getting it started and I haven't taken the time to get a character ready for that. I don't know if I can do your game as well.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well frogman ... I like to have a mixture of environments.



Good hint.  Versatility will be important.

Scratch the wheelchair riding, emphezmatic elven bard.
Scratch the berzerking, foul smelling half-giant barbarian berserker.

...

I'll see what calls to me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm in the middle of something at the moment. I might look over the posts later.
> 
> I suggested a PBP game to Bront. He's getting it started and I haven't taken the time to get a character ready for that. I don't know if I can do your game as well.




No worries Aeson. I don't have the regularity of schedule that a PbP game would require, or else I would join you. (As opposed to Frogman and Fru seem to have the time and resources available to them.)

I have tried a PbP game some time ago and it just didn't work - mainly b/c of the erratic work schedule I have.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good hint. Versatility will be important.
> 
> Scratch the wheelchair riding, emphezmatic elven bard.
> Scratch the berzerking, foul smelling half-giant barbarian berserker.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll see what calls to me.




Half giant is technically a race from the expanded psionics book. I decided to only make the maenad and elan races from that book avaiable to the pc's here ... so in that respect you are in good shape.

A wheelchair riding ... wha? ...   

No ... I think he might have some difficulty ... getting around, shall we say?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I also like to mix action with thinking with social interaction with puzzles with history intense all at the same time, emphasizing one or the other as occasion arises.



This is a dream come true for me. I've always done hack'n'slash, nothing wrong with it, but I've never done a game of mental stimulation before.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A wheelchair riding ... wha? ...



Emphezmatic?  A word I probably made up.  Having emphezema is what I was going for.  I think Raistlin had emphezema, or something like it.  Basically it would be a character totally unsuited for anything other that a totally city bound game of intrigue and diplomacy.

And nuts to you and your racial restrictions, make him a half-orc then.    

Sorry to see the gripli unavailable though.  I might still have to call my character 'Haf' though.  I like that name for the unassuming stable-boy kind of character.  Sort of like 'Hap' only it's me


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Emphezmatic?  A word I probably made up.  Having emphezema is what I was going for.  I think Raistlin had emphezema, or something like it.  Basically it would be a character totally unsuited for anything other that a totally city bound game of intrigue and diplomacy.
> 
> And nuts to you and your racial restrictions, make him a half-orc then.




Half orcs barbarians would work. I wouldn't restrict your pc to a personality "type", though. Let it develop!   

Isn't it spelled emphysema, btw?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A wheelchair riding ... wha? ...
> 
> No ... I think he might have some difficulty ... getting around, shall we say?



I *think* that is an homage to Professor Xavier.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I *think* that is an homage to Professor Xavier.



No, just an example taken to the silliest extreme.

Worthless class
Worthless race
Add a coughing disease (like every sickly old wizard)
Add a wheelchair (I've known characters that wanted to be parapalegic.  Usually in point based games, but sometimes just to make trouble for everyone else.)


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I take it bards as a class and elves as a race are out for you then frogman?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I wouldn't restrict your pc to a personality "type", though. Let it develop!
> 
> Isn't it spelled emphysema, btw?



Well, funnily enough, the reason I like the "stableboy" type is because it's flexible.  I like being the guy that starts out not knowing his destination and discovers it along the way.  Tough for party dynamics though.

Yes, yes.  Emphysema.  Puns are my strength, lung diseases are yours   



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I take it bards as a class and elves as a race are out for you then frogman?



Not in the least.  I love them both.  Well, bards at least.  More I love the IDEA behind bards, and I may indeed play one here.  But in a more combat focused game, you quickly learn that bards can't do much of anything.  Kind of sad really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid, how do you feel about the Martial Rogue and Racial Paragons? I'd love to be able to play one.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mycanid, how do you feel about the Martial Rogue and Racial Paragons? I'd love to be able to play one.




For the moment, neither of these are in the two books I mentioned as the basis of the pc's, so I won't include them in possibilities.

In general, outside of the specific context, I have thought that racial paragons were kind of neat. As for a martial rogue, why not just play a fighter/rogue or a barbarian/rogue? Or an aggressive rogue? Or a sneaky barbarian?

I personally like for the personality and play style to define the pc more than his class or prestige class, if you get my meaning....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> In general, outside of the specific context, I have thought that racial paragons were kind of neat. As for a martial rogue, why not just play a fighter/rogue or a barbarian/rogue? Or an aggressive rogue? Or a sneaky barbarian?



Thing is I'd really like to play a rogue, but I don't like the Sneak Attack feature.


----------



## Mycanid

BTW Fru and hafrog ... I just tried to IM you both via your AIM accounts.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thing is I'd really like to play a rogue, but I don't like the Sneak Attack feature.




Simple. Then do not use it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW Fru and hafrog ... I just tried to IM you both via your AIM accounts.



Hmm, I got nothing.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm, I got nothing.  :\




borninshadowdale ... yes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Simple. Then do not use it.



I could not use it, but doing so would seem like a waste to me. I just brought up the martial rogue so I could open you up to the possibility of it. 

Guess I'll have to try a different caharcter concept.

One q: What about rolling of dice?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> borninshadowdale ... yes?



Yeah, I just logged into AIM. Try IMing me again.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW Fru and hafrog ... I just tried to IM you both via your AIM accounts.



Yeah, I'm at work right now.  I just never use the away feature.  But I'll see it when I get home.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ... was wondering when that would come up.

Well, I will offer you all some possibilities.

I like the 30 point buy system.

But I also like the 4d6 in order, re-roll any one stat, and then switch two stats around method!


----------



## Bront

I prefer 40 point builds 

Hi everyone


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I prefer 40 point builds
> 
> Hi everyone




Hmm ... maybe we can get Bront to be the DM in a PBeM arrangement.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ... was wondering when that would come up.
> 
> Well, I will offer you all some possibilities.
> 
> I like the 30 point buy system.
> 
> But I also like the 4d6 in order, re-roll any one stat, and then switch two stats around method!



4D6 is my prefrence too. What I meant was though, how are you going to track our rolls? Would you like us to use invisiblecastle.com and link to them in our emails?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I prefer 40 point builds
> 
> Hi everyone



I hat point buy.


----------



## Mycanid

HIYA Bront!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... maybe we can get Bront to be the DM in a PBeM arrangement.  :\



Regardless, I still nominate you.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 4D6 is my prefrence too. What I meant was though, how are you going to track our rolls? Would you like us to use invisiblecastle.com and link to them in our emails?




Hmm ... well I generally trust folks. If you are feeling dishonest you could have ME roll for some of the things and then I just tell you the results.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Regardless, I still nominate you.




Well ... can't say I didn't try Bront.


----------



## Heckler

Hello, everybody!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hello, everybody!




Annddddd ... a Heckler too!    Hiya sir!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm at work right now.  I just never use the away feature.  But I'll see it when I get home.




frogman ... try going to meebo.com

That's what I use when away from the pc ... it works WELL, and through a browser


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hello, everybody!



busy, busy, busy!

Bizzee the Bee!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler ... whaddaya think of Mrs. Leo Hunter's Ode to an Expiring Frog?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> frogman ... try going to meebo.com



It's no so much of a "I don't have the program" kind of thing, and more of a "I shouldn't be chatting at work kind of thing."  Boards are better because I can walk away at any time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> frogman ... try going to meebo.com
> 
> That's what I use when away from the pc ... it works WELL, and through a browser



I think I love this.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If you are feeling dishonest you could have ME roll for some of the things and then I just tell you the results.



I'm feeling perfectly honest.

STR 17
DEX 17
CON 18
INT 18
WIS 16
CHA 19 (I don't even know how this one happened.  One of my dice spontaneously grew a 7th pip)


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heckler ... whaddaya think of Mrs. Leo Hunter's Ode to an Expiring Frog?




Never heard of her...or it.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's no so much of a "I don't have the program" kind of thing, and more of a "I shouldn't be chatting at work kind of thing."  Boards are better because I can walk away at any time.




Ah ha. Makes sense. So then ... whaddaya think of the 4d6 in order, re-roll lowest stat, then swap 2 of the stats around method?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Never heard of her...or it.



Earlier in the thread.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Never heard of her...or it.




Here ya go: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3560605&postcount=17187


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha. Makes sense. So then ... whaddaya think of the 4d6 in order, re-roll lowest stat, then swap 2 of the stats around method?




Alrighty then.  Good thing we picked this now.  I can build a personality around my in-order stats.  Gives me somewhere to start anyways.


----------



## Mycanid

Thing I like about the method is that it allows for some unexpected things ... which is how life is, after all. Sometimes you just wind up with a wizardly/scholarly sort who has a 16 strength. Stuff like that.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here ya go: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3560605&postcount=17187




Pretty cool.

I knew I should have finished reading Pickwick Papers.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Pretty cool.
> 
> I knew I should have finished reading Pickwick Papers.




If you ever saw the old 1930'3-1940's movie version of the book you would have laughed yourself silly.   

This poem is highlighted there and especially well done and hammed up! The old lady is dressed up as a valkyrie and a s she quotes the poem she tosses her head about, making the braids fling here and there in a stately dramatic manner. It is an absolute riot!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sometimes you just wind up with a wizardly/scholarly sort who has a 16 strength. Stuff like that.



Funny you should mention that. . .


		Code:
	

STR	16
DEX	14
CON	13
INT	16
WIS	11
CHA	10


Technically I have a swap available.  Not quite sure what to make of this yet.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention that. . .
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> STR	16
> DEX	14
> CON	13
> INT	16
> WIS	11
> CHA	10
> 
> 
> Technically I have a swap available.  Not quite sure what to make of this yet.




Apply any racial adjustments AFTER the final swap, of course.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ability Scores Generated:

Str 16
Dex 15
Con 14
Int 12
Wis 16
Cha 13

Swap:
Str 16
Dex 15
Con 14
Int 16 
Wis 12
Cha 13

Modified for being an Elf:
Str 16
Dex 17
Con 13
Int 16 
Wis 12
Cha 13

----------------------

How is this Myc? Fine?


----------



## Mycanid

Oops!   

I just realized something.

This 4d6 method included "cast aside" the lowest die, yes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oops!
> 
> I just realized something.
> 
> This 4d6 method included "cast aside" the lowest die, yes?



Obviously, thats how I rolled these. Honestly. If you don't approve I can reroll.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Obviously, thats how I rolled these. Honestly. If you don't approve I can reroll.




No complaining folks, no complaining. Just something I realized is all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No complaining folks, no complaining. Just something I realized is all.



So we are good? If so, I have a concept ready for the stats above.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oops!
> 
> I just realized something.
> 
> This 4d6 method included "cast aside" the lowest die, yes?



Yeah, that's the standard.  I used invisible castle to roll the 4d6 (because I wanted 7 sets) then did the math myself.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Modified for being an Elf:
> Str 16
> Dex 17
> Con 13
> Int 16
> Wis 12
> Cha 13
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> How is this Myc? Fine?




It'll do fine for now. What kind of elf were you hoping to be? Normal high? Or a variant (no Drow, unless you want to be butchered on first sight.  :\ ) or some sort?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It'll do fine for now. What kind of elf were you hoping to be? Normal high? Or a variant (no Drow, unless you want to be butchered on first sight.  :\ ) or some sort?



Standard phb elf. High.


----------



## Mycanid

The two of you look fine ... what did you have in mind Fru? Frogman?


----------



## Mycanid

I can almost hear the gears a cranking over the net.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Frogman?



I dunno.  I've been looking over the d20 srd psionic stuff, I might try a psion (telepath).  Something new, a young man unlocking the secrets of his own mind.  A kind of bildungsroman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The two of you look fine ... what did you have in mind Fru? Frogman?



Start off as a Fighter, multiclass as a Wizard.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I've been looking over the d20 srd psionic stuff, I might try a psion (telepath).  Something new, a young man unlocking the secrets of his own mind.  A kind of bildungsroman.




Hmm ... sounds good to me. A Psion is basically like a wizard in terms of playability and such.

The psychic warrior gives you some psionic abilities (way less than a psion or a wilder) and good combat skills as well, if you want to go that route.

But I consciously try to provide for the psionic classes in my games, so if you want to go with a psion that would be great.

Many people opt for the "kineticist" variant on their first try with a psion - just as many wizards choose things like magic missile or burning hands as their starter spells a such. A telepath is fine too, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Start off as a Fighter, multiclass as a Wizard.




A simple warrior then? (i.e. no ranger or paladin or some such) And then later on you will take wizard classes?

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... sounds good to me. A Psion is basically like a wizard in terms of playability and such.
> 
> The psychic warrior gives you some psionic abilities (way less than a psion or a wilder) and good combat skills as well, if you want to go that route.
> 
> But I consciously try to provide for the psionic classes in my games, so if you want to go with a psion that would be great. Many people opt for the "kineticist" variant on their first try with a psion - just as many wizards choose things like magic missile or burning hands as their starter spells a such.



Yeah, I was going to swap out the charisma for strength, so avoiding the psi-warrior route.  I tend to dislike the idea of psychic energy bolts and the like.  I like the idea of magic as flashy and energy and psionics as more subtle.  I know it won't make the character quite as effective, but more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was going to swap out the charisma for strength, so avoiding the psi-warrior route.  I tend to dislike the idea of psychic energy bolts and the like.  I like the idea of magic as flashy and energy and psionics as more subtle.  I know it won't make the character quite as effective, but more enjoyable for me.




That is more than fine with me. I am tickled that someone actually decided to play a "non combat orientated" psionic class for a change!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A simple warrior then? (i.e. no ranger or paladin or some such) And then later on you will take wizard classes?
> 
> Sounds fine to me.



Mulling over the choice, I've settled on the Soulknife for 1st level.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That is more than fine with me. I am tickled that someone actually decided to play a "non combat orientated" psionic class for a change!



Hmm.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

A soulknife?   

Hmm ... okay. Fine with me. 

Man ... two psionic classes at the beginning - an elven soulknife and a ... hmmm ... what race will your psion be frogman?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm.  :\




No worries Fru.  If you want a soulknife a soulknife you can be.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That is more than fine with me. I am tickled that someone actually decided to play a "non combat orientated" psionic class for a change!



Er. . . right.  Non-combat.  
*looks at mind thrust and plots the crushing of his opponents' minds*

Also tempted by the idea of getting a psicrystal and the feat that gives the psicrystal a second personality trait.  Give it Sympathetic and Bully.  A light side and a dark side.  It stands on one shoulder.

"C'mon, kill him.  You know you want to!"

Then crawls to the other shoulder.

*"No, try and understand where he is coming from.  Forgiveness is the path to enlightenment"*

Okay, so maybe it's a waste of two feats for the shoulder angel/shoulder devil effect.  But the idea amuses me =)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No worries Fru.  If you want a soulknife a soulknife you can be.



Cool.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> hmmm ... what race will your psion be frogman?



Human.  MAYBE half elf.  Depends how I feel about skills and races when I make the decision.

Fru could be my (half)brother.  Or he could hate me.  Whichever.  Or both.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Er. . . right.  Non-combat.
> *looks at mind thrust and plots the crushing of his opponents' minds*




Now you see why many people try out the kineticist variant in the beginning.   



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Also tempted by the idea of getting a psicrystal and the feat that gives the psicrystal a second personality trait.  Give it Sympathetic and Bully.  A light side and a dark side.  It stands on one shoulder.
> 
> "C'mon, kill him.  You know you want to!"
> 
> Then crawls to the other shoulder.
> 
> *"No, try and understand where he is coming from.  Forgiveness is the path to enlightenment"*
> 
> Okay, so maybe it's a waste of two feats for the shoulder angel/shoulder devil effect.  But the idea amuses me =)




As you might have guessed the psicrystal is to the psion as the "familiar" is to the wizard.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Human.  MAYBE half elf.  Depends how I feel about skills and races when I make the decision.
> 
> Fru could be my (half)brother.  Or he could hate me.  Whichever.  Or both.




I was actually thinking that a gnome would be interesting ... one that had old Svirfneblin ancestry that has manifested itself in you and given you the inherent talent for the psionics you possess.

If so one possibility is to keep the charisma low and swap the strength with the constitution. Once the racial bonuses kick on you would have an 18 constitution, which would be helpful for a psion ... they get 1d4 hit points.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As you might have guessed the psicrystal is to the psion as the "familiar" is to the wizard.



Yeah, I'm vaguely familiar with everything, and have the old 3.0 psion book, just not the new one.  Except, as far as I can tell, a psion doesn't get a crystal for free, they have to spend a feat.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was actually thinking that a gnome would be interesting ... one that had old Svirfneblin ancestry that has manifested itself in you and given you the inherent talent for the psionics you possess.



Nah, if I were going to play a gnome I'd swap Con for Int, strap on a d12 HD and let the world tremble at the coming of GNUBBINS THE BERSERKER.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay dokey. Yes ... psicrystal is a feat I believe (thinks hard for a sec and still is not sure).


----------



## hafrogman

Time for me to get going.  I'll see you all later.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Time for me to get going.  I'll see you all later.




Adios. We'll keep hacking away at this thing here ... no hurry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mulling over feat choices.


----------



## Mycanid

Not easy sometimes ... especially in the beginning.


----------



## Mycanid

Everyone went to dinner again.  :\ 

Well ... I'll be outta here in 30-45 minutes maself.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Everyone went to dinner again.  :\
> 
> Well ... I'll be outta here in 30-45 minutes maself.




Still here.  Just quiet.


----------



## The_Warlock

(Feels a distubance in the force)

Ahhhh! The Hive has been infected by Gaming! The off Topic board will soon crumble withoout it's pillar of non-sequiterism!

(Flees as the sky falls)


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Feels a distubance in the force)
> 
> Ahhhh! The Hive has been infected by Gaming! The off Topic board will soon crumble with out it's pillar of non-sequiterism!
> 
> (Flees as the sky falls)




Fear not my good warlock ... it pops in from time to time. It will go away soon enough.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Still here.  Just quiet.




Sorry Heckler ... I have been going on and on and leaving you "out of the conversation" so to speak.

Aside from being left out and handed a horrific poem about an expiring frog on a log in a bog, etc., etc., how are you doing today, eh?


----------



## Heckler

Today's been alright, I guess.  Brewing some tea so I have something besides water to drink with dinner.  Listening to Jeopardy.


----------



## Mycanid

It has been a mighty boring day for me work wise ... just sorting through all the old backups on the servers, throwing out what is not needed any more, etc., etc.

Fru and frogman have been keeping me busy a bit. 

A nice warm drink? I thought it was hot where you were? At least Aurora has been mentioning that it is the past few days. 

Just tired I hope and not really ... out of whack, so to say?


----------



## The_Warlock

I have WAY too many images. I've spent nearly the whole day, and I've gotten only about 1/4 of the way through. I may need a work crew when I get to the MP3 folders and small tactical nukes when I reach the RPG folders.

Though I'm strangely happy it's all digital...otherwise I'd need a second condo to hold it all....

Hola Heckler...

I think I'm going to log off soon just so I can stop looking at the monitor...

Come to me, My Spicy Alfredo...my stomach needs fillin....(Zombie walks toward food)


----------



## Mycanid

LOL! Don't I know about THAT one warlock. 

I try not to collect images maself, but then, I am not as artistic as you are.  :\ 

I greatly appreciate the fact that much of my stuff can be put on the tiny little external hard drive sitting next to the monitor here....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A nice warm drink? I thought it was hot where you were? At least Aurora has been mentioning that it is the past few days.




Yes, its been kinda hot lately...which is why I'm brewing tea to be iced and sweetened.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes, its been kinda hot lately...which is why I'm brewing tea to be iced and sweetened.




See, there is a method to his madness....


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yes, its been kinda hot lately...which is why I'm brewing tea to be iced and sweetened.




Ah ha!   

Wise....

Have you ever tried "sun tea" as the basis for iced tea heckler? Basically you just fill up a see through jar with hot water and a bunch of tea bags and set it out in the hot summer sun for hours (with a lid on it, of course   ). People say it makes great iced tea....


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, dinner has arrived...I'm off to it...take care folks...see ya later


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, there is a method to his madness....




Hmm. So I see warlock.

You tea people ... yeesh.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, dinner has arrived...I'm off to it...take care folks...see ya later




Munchings and crunchings!    

Enjoy warlock ... maybe I'll see you later on.


----------



## Mycanid

Well Heckler ... looks like it's just you and me....

....

Umm ... Heckler?

....

 

....

All alone again...  :\


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha!
> 
> Wise....
> 
> Have you ever tried "sun tea" as the basis for iced tea heckler? Basically you just fill up a see through jar with hot water and a bunch of tea bags and set it out in the hot summer sun for hours (with a lid on it, of course   ). People say it makes great iced tea....




I grew up on it.  Good stuff.  We never used hot water, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha! He is here.

May I be the first to officially congratulate you on reaching second level my good sir!


----------



## Heckler

w00t!

Thanks.  I totally forgot I was closing in on that.


----------



## Mycanid

So sir ... you will take your level in ... ?   

Hmm ... I don't know what you are right now.    A heckler? Bard? Jester? Polar beserker?


----------



## Heckler

Bard, I think.

Oddly, as much as I like the idea behind bards, I can never bring myself to play one.


----------



## Mycanid

I have actually not had a chance in person to person.

In a video game, yes, but that doesn't really count IMO - also he was a triple classed gnome wizard/ranger/bard named Wobble the Wondrous of Waterdeep. So he had a lot of other options at his beck and call. He actually worked up to 17th level!    Wizard 5/Bard 6/Ranger 6.... That was some time ago.  :\ 

Do you game much any more? Sorry if this is a totally absurd question and all....


----------



## Mycanid

ZOIKES! TIme for me to shut down....

Sorry for leaving you alone to guard the hive Heckler, but some of the others will pop in soon when dinner is over, I've no doubt!   

See ya later!


----------



## Heckler

I was in a face to face game for a while, until the DM took some paternity leave.  I tried running a game while he was gone, but we had trouble with attendance so I never finished it.  Lately we've been trying to get either game back up, but a lot of things came up, so we're on break again while poeple sort stuff out.  We're hoping to start back up in a couple of weeks.

I also do the pbp here in LEW, which is a nice substitute.  I'm also going to see if I can get into Bront's game on his site.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ZOIKES! TIme for me to shut down....
> 
> Sorry for leaving you alone to guard the hive Heckler, but some of the others will pop in soon when dinner is over, I've no doubt!
> 
> See ya later!




Speaking of dinner...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Heckler, you are 2nd level!


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... maybe we can get Bront to be the DM in a PBeM arrangement.  :\



I'm running a PbP on my site.  There's still room, as only one character is close to completion.


----------



## Bront

btw, why are you planning a PBEM or PBP here?  Why not run it out of the PBP section here [boardpimp]or my PBP section on www.bront.org[/boardpimp]


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got an email from Valarie@viagra.com. What do you think it was about?
> 
> I think we should spam her, him or it.



Heehee Ever seen that British comedian that goes off about those "male enhancement" emails? He says that he gets like 5 a day. 2 of those are from his girlfriend........but it's the other 3 from his mom that hurt the most....


----------



## Aurora

I am too tired to play catch up.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am too tired to play catch up.



It's never worth it,  Short of a few just after you left.

I've been gone for days.  No way I'm trying.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heehee Ever seen that British comedian that goes off about those "male enhancement" emails? He says that he gets like 5 a day. 2 of those are from his girlfriend........but it's the other 3 from his mom that hurt the most....



I haven't seen that one. It's funny.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am too tired to play catch up.



I guess you got a lot done then?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess you got a lot done then?



Yeah we did. We had some other people call and they stopped by this evening. Then the other people are supposed to be calling us in the morning so they can stop by.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah we did. We had some other people call and they stopped by this evening. Then the other people are supposed to be calling us in the morning so they can stop by.



That's good. I hope someone rents it soon.


----------



## Aurora

I am watching a pretty funny comedian on comedy central right now.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's good. I hope someone rents it soon.



The people tonight REALLY liked the house. The only problem is she has a bad knee and you have to go up a flight of stairs to get in the house.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am watching a pretty funny comedian on comedy central right now.



Steve McGrew?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Steve McGrew?



I don't freaking know! He was funny though


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The people tonight REALLY liked the house. The only problem is she has a bad knee and you have to go up a flight of stairs to get in the house.



That is a serious problem. If they rent it and then decided they can't stay will you let them out of the lease? I don't know who it would work.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't freaking know! He was funny though



Blonde hair and a cowboyish shirt? I just switched over and caught some about the t-shirts.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is a serious problem. If they rent it and then decided they can't stay will you let them out of the lease? I don't know who it would work.



Depends on the situation. She knows going in. If they are breaking the lease, we would probably want them to pay one extra months rent to cover us for a month so we can get it rented to someone else, but maybe not. If it makes her get worse it could be different. The only other problem with them is that they want to put in their small above ground pool. We have to check the liability issues and see about insurance which they will need to pay.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Blonde hair and a cowboyish shirt? I just switched over and caught some about the t-shirts.



Yep


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Depends on the situation. She knows going in. If they are breaking the lease, we would probably want them to pay one extra months rent to cover us for a month so we can get it rented to someone else, but maybe not. If it makes her get worse it could be different. The only other problem with them is that they want to put in their small above ground pool. We have to check the liability issues and see about insurance which they will need to pay.



I wouldn't let them put the pool in. It could be a major issue for you if something goes wrong.


----------



## Bront

Pools need either a fenced yard or fence around them.  They should also have to pay for any landscaping that will be needed to repair the damage to the grass done by the pool (Basicly, it will all die and need to be resodded).  Some even need a sand base to be kept level, though I don't think that's what they're looking to do.

I'd basicly have them pay a bigger deposit, and tell them ahead of time the repair work will have to come out of that.  Given you're maybe talking $100 at most, I don't see it as a big issue.


----------



## Aeson

Jeff Foxworthy is on now.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Pools need either a fenced yard or fence around them.  They should also have to pay for any landscaping that will be needed to repair the damage to the grass done by the pool (Basicly, it will all die and need to be resodded).  Some even need a sand base to be kept level, though I don't think that's what they're looking to do.
> 
> I'd basicly have them pay a bigger deposit, and tell them ahead of time the repair work will have to come out of that.  Given you're maybe talking $100 at most, I don't see it as a big issue.



That's what we figured. The yard has a 6 foot fence. We figured we would also make it part of the deal that they HAVE to take it with them when they go. No leaving it. It will be written right into their lease. We'll be taking the removal charge out of their deposit if they don't.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Jeff Foxworthy is on now.



OK, the tupperware lids thing is TOTALLY my father in law........


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's what we figured. The yard has a 6 foot fence. We figured we would also make it part of the deal that they HAVE to take it with them when they go. No leaving it. It will be written right into their lease. We'll be taking the removal charge out of their deposit if they don't.



Find out what they mean first.  If it's just one of these pools with the inflatable sides (they can still get pretty large), it shouldn't be a problem other than killing the grass.


----------



## Aurora

Have you guys ever seen the Little Mermaid? I know it's a girl movie, but still.....Today we were at lunch and Kylee was playing with her silverware at the restaurant and she picks up her fork and goes "a dingle-hopper!"


----------



## Aurora

All right guys. Time for me to go. Have a good weekend!


Heehee Now Jeff is going off about keys. Tonight we were cleaning the garage at the other house and we found sets of keys for cars that we haven't owned for YEARS!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have you guys ever seen the Little Mermaid? I know it's a girl movie, but still.....Today we were at lunch and Kylee was playing with her silverware at the restaurant and she picks up her fork and goes "a dingle-hopper!"



I've seen it but it was a long time ago. I don't get the reference.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right guys. Time for me to go. Have a good weekend!
> 
> 
> Heehee Now Jeff is going off about keys. Tonight we were cleaning the garage at the other house and we found sets of keys for cars that we haven't owned for YEARS!



Good night. We won't see you this weekend? 

I'm sure I'll find all sorts of missing stuff when I get ready to move.


----------



## Bront

Oh, Aeson, get to work on a character for my PbP.  I was hoping to have characters done by next week (I'm pushing it back a bit due to my absence)


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, Aeson, get to work on a character for my PbP.  I was hoping to have characters done by next week (I'm pushing it back a bit due to my absence)



I'll work on it tomorrow. I'll have some free time to do it then.


----------



## Aeson

I feel bad I suggested the game to you then started putting stuff off. I have a lot going on and really a game is the last thing on my mind. I will do my best to have a character ready to go.


----------



## megamania

hola hive how goes it?


----------



## megamania

"UGH!"

"Well yes you are part of the Hive Ugh but you are also a part of Andrew.  You didn't need to answer."

"Ugh uoh ugggg!"

"Hmmmm yes.    It appears we ...ah four.... are all that remains."

"ORG!"

"Yes.  Better luck later."


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I feel bad I suggested the game to you then started putting stuff off. I have a lot going on and really a game is the last thing on my mind. I will do my best to have a character ready to go.



That's all I can ask.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good night. We won't see you this weekend?



What I can only wish people a good weekend if I am not planning on coming back?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> What I can only wish people a good weekend if I am not planning on coming back?




He's very absolute...no shades of grey... 


Hello! How goes the weekend so far?


----------



## Aurora

I hate inner party conflict in gaming. A little is okay every now and then, but when it comes down to 2 PC's just being A-holes and refusing to work together and they won't bury the hatchet, it just gets really old.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate inner party conflict in gaming. A little is okay every now and then, but when it comes down to 2 PC's just being A-holes and refusing to work together and they won't bury the hatchet, it just gets really old.




That's why you wait until they are asleep, steal all their magical items, and clothes, too, and when they wake up tell them that they aren't getting them back until they figure out how to work together. Sure, it makes them hate YOU, but at least they learn to work together.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's very absolute...no shades of grey...
> 
> 
> Hello! How goes the weekend so far?



Hello Warlock 

It goes well. I am a bit tired, but I think that is all the work I did. Today I get to go over and spot clean and then steam clean carpets at the old house. After I vacuum them all that is.  :\ Thank goodness we have a contractor grade shop-vac and a Dyson.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's why you wait until they are asleep, steal all their magical items, and clothes, too, and when they wake up tell them that they aren't getting them back until they figure out how to work together. Sure, it makes them hate YOU, but at least they learn to work together.



Heh. That would be funny. Jon has been saying for awhile that he is going to bring in a new character, but every time there is a chance and it fits in the story line he says "not right now". It is getting old really fast. And now Bubba's character has gone and put the whole party in a rather sticky situation to get back ay Jon's character. My PC is gonna be pissed when she "finds out". I am certain the party leader (Enkhidu's character) will be as well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Warlock
> 
> It goes well. I am a bit tired, but I think that is all the work I did. Today I get to go over and spot clean and then steam clean carpets at the old house. After I vacuum them all that is.  :\ Thank goodness we have a contractor grade shop-vac and a Dyson.




Ooooh, cleaning hardware...who can I kill for you for some of that? 

Me, I'm still kicking back. Going back to work Monday is going to be dreadful, even if I do like my job. 

And I'm helping someone move today at 2p....that'll be fun (slams head into wall repeatedly)...No...no, I like it..(slam...slam...slide...thump)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. That would be funny. Jon has been saying for awhile that he is going to bring in a new character, but every time there is a chance and it fits in the story line he says "not right now". It is getting old really fast. And now Bubba's character has gone and put the whole party in a rather sticky situation to get back ay Jon's character. My PC is gonna be pissed when she "finds out". I am certain the party leader (Enkhidu's character) will be as well.




Just remember, don't use lethal damage spells to right their stupidity...that's why silence, subdual damage spells (rare), and illusions are the perfect way to dopeslap aggravating party members into line. 

Oooh, or unseen servants with buckets of ice cold water...that's a fave!


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just remember, don't use lethal damage spells to right their stupidity...that's why silence, *subdual damage spells (rare)*, and illusions are the perfect way to dopeslap aggravating party members into line.
> 
> Oooh, or unseen servants with buckets of ice cold water...that's a fave!




Nonlethal Substitution feat is your friend!

Mornin'!


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Nonlethal Substitution feat is your friend!
> 
> Mornin'!




Yes it is! But I don't know what subset of Teh Roolz she is playing under...

Mornin!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ooooh, cleaning hardware...who can I kill for you for some of that?
> 
> Me, I'm still kicking back. Going back to work Monday is going to be dreadful, even if I do like my job.
> 
> And I'm helping someone move today at 2p....that'll be fun (slams head into wall repeatedly)...No...no, I like it..(slam...slam...slide...thump)



Going back to work after a vacation is tough. Just be happy when you go back that you still have a job  The opposite happenned to a friend. Him and his wife went to Jamaica for a week and when he came back and his boss was like "we've decided to go a different way with your position." What a way to end a great vacation....

I hate helping people move. Are they going to be providing beer and pizza?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Nonlethal Substitution feat is your friend!
> 
> Mornin'!



Morning Heckler. 

Aurora just got "wish" as her first 9th level spell. Maybe she should cast a "wish" for them to get along. Heeheehee.


----------



## Aurora

Subdueing Geoffrey (Jon's character) would be near impossible. Long, but very cool story.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai is bringing me McDonalds breakfast. He knows the way to my heart. LOL


----------



## Aurora

I hate humidity. I am glad dshai does all the yard work.


----------



## Aurora

I guess I am just talking to myself now.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Morning Heckler.
> 
> Aurora just got "wish" as her first 9th level spell. Maybe she should cast a "wish" for them to get along. Heeheehee.




Be careful what you wish for.  They might get along too well, IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Be careful what you wish for.  They might get along too well, IYKWIMAITYD.



LOL Now _that_ would be funny.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Subdueing Geoffrey (Jon's character) would be near impossible. Long, but very cool story.




Him you charm dominate.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Him you charm dominate.



He has saving throws from hell. He has levels in paladin.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Going back to work after a vacation is tough. Just be happy when you go back that you still have a job  The opposite happenned to a friend. Him and his wife went to Jamaica for a week and when he came back and his boss was like "we've decided to go a different way with your position." What a way to end a great vacation....
> 
> I hate helping people move. Are they going to be providing beer and pizza?




While not impossible, the company I work for would shudder along without me as the tech department, not to mentionall the other stuff I do, and the off site tech service companies would probably cost them more than I do. So, unless the whole company tanked this week, all should be well. 

Well, I don't like beer, so they don't have to offer that, but she was good about offering food with the last move. And there will be more helping hands this time...thank goodness...


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> He has saving throws from hell. He has levels in paladin.




So step one becomes Make Him Fall...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I don't like beer, so they don't have to offer that, but she was good about offering food with the last move. And there will be more helping hands this time...thank goodness...



They have to have sodas and water too.  

~doesn't care much for beer either


----------



## Aurora

Mmmmm breakfast is here!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> He has saving throws from hell. He has levels in paladin.




First you drop a Mind Fog on him while he sleeps, then you dominate him. 

Besides, there are other ways to foil a paladin. Like thing's that do ability drain withoout a save.  Summon a pack of templated shadows, having them drain his strength to 1 (so he doesn't become a shadow) and then lecture him.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess I am just talking to myself now.




Sorry, was making some tuna fish sandwhiches...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> They have to have sodas and water too.
> 
> ~doesn't care much for beer either




That should be provided, though I'm going to bring at least one gatorade or vitamin water, since last time I helped her, it took about 12 hours, and at one point my muscles started giving up on me. Bad Electrolyte balance, no biscuit!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmm breakfast is here!




Mmmm I love McBreakfast.

Bacon, egg & cheese biscuit and hash browns...nummy nummy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Mmmm I love McBreakfast.
> 
> Bacon, egg & cheese biscuit and hash browns...nummy nummy.




That's my favorite...


----------



## The_Warlock

Alright, I'm off to other entertainments before the dreaded move-ulating begins...

later


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What I can only wish people a good weekend if I am not planning on coming back?



Yes.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate humidity. I am glad dshai does all the yard work.



I have the doors open in the store so I don't have to run the AC. It is HUMID. I hate it.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like I'm all alone.


----------



## Aeson

I have a hour before I can leave and business is slow. I'm bored. I need hot women to talk to. One's on the way to Guam and the other is eating breakfast. My favorite hottie is still in bed I think. Damn 3 hour time difference.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Mmmm I love McBreakfast.
> 
> Bacon, egg & cheese biscuit and hash browns...nummy nummy.



I knew we had a connection Heckler 

That's exactly what I get.


----------



## Aurora

I am going to take Kylee swimming. Talk to you all later!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to take Kylee swimming. Talk to you all later!



Have a good time. I'm going to take a nap. I'd rather go swimming.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I knew we had a connection Heckler
> 
> That's exactly what I get.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have you guys ever seen the Little Mermaid? I know it's a girl movie, but still.....Today we were at lunch and Kylee was playing with her silverware at the restaurant and she picks up her fork and goes "a dingle-hopper!"



I love the movie. I guess that is why I bought it on DVD when it came out some months ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's very absolute...no shades of grey...



But maybe a touch of it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's why you wait until they are asleep, steal all their magical items, and clothes, too, and when they wake up tell them that they aren't getting them back until they figure out how to work together. Sure, it makes them hate YOU, but at least they learn to work together.



Even better fit them with magnetic collars and set up an eltric wire trap, when they step out of the trap a serrated disc is launced at them, aimed right for their necks.   

10 points to whoever gets the movie reference.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> First you drop a Mind Frog on him while he sleeps, then you dominate him.



FIFY!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Even better fit them with magnetic collars and set up an eltric wire trap, when they step out of the trap a serrated disc is launced at them, aimed right for their necks.
> 
> 10 points to whoever gets the movie reference.




Wild Wild West


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love the movie. I guess that is why I bought it on DVD when it came out some months ago.





Disney porn.   Young women running around with only seashells on.   Sick perverts.



I like Disney movies now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Wild Wild West



Good memory! How are you doing mega?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Wild Wild West



Ah, I recall that movie scene now. For the most part, I thought the movie was kind of dumb. However, Kevin Kline was good in it. Of course I always think he is good


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have a good time. I'm going to take a nap. I'd rather go swimming.




Just came back from a ten mile hike and now we are going to go swimming.   Bar B Q then Shrek with no beverages or popcorn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Disney porn.   Young women running around with only seashells on.   Sick perverts.
> 
> I like Disney movies now.



When you watch an animated Disney movie you have to watch and take it in as if you are a kid; that way you get the right experience from it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ah, I recall that movie scene now. For the most part, I thought the movie was kind of dumb. However, Kevin Kline was good in it. Of course I always think he is good



Its steampunk-ish. I'm not a huge steampunk fan, but I love the genre nonetheless.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Just came back from a ten mile hike and now we are going to go swimming.   Bar B Q then Shrek with no beverages or popcorn.



Shrek 3? I always used to sneak in sodas and candy into theaters.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have a hour before I can leave and business is slow. I'm bored. I need hot women to talk to. One's on the way to Guam and the other is eating breakfast. My favorite hottie is still in bed I think. Damn 3 hour time difference.




I was talking to my ex- military friend about her going to Guam.   He says the thing about Guam is the snakes.  They get into EVERYTHING.  Powerboxes, clothes, homes food everything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just came back from a ten mile hike and now we are going to go swimming.   Bar B Q then Shrek with no beverages or popcorn.



Good for you! Glad to hear that your legs are doing better.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When you watch an animated Disney movie you have to watch and take it in as if you are a kid; that way you get the right experience from it.




Even as a kid I understood T&A.  It had no power over me but that came later when I was twelve.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I was talking to my ex- military friend about her going to Guam.   He says the thing about Guam is the snakes.  They get into EVERYTHING.  Powerboxes, clothes, homes food everything.



I think I ate snake once.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I was talking to my ex- military friend about her going to Guam.   He says the thing about Guam is the snakes.  They get into EVERYTHING.  Powerboxes, clothes, homes food everything.



I don't remember my grandparents ever talking about that. Many years can dull some memories though. They just talked about hurricane parties and how fun they were.    Of course, there was the one hurricane that destroyed 90% of the island. That one- not so fun.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good memory! How are you doing mega?




Good but gotta go.  Tubes are pumped up and wifey is in her swimsuit. (falling in lust all over again).

Til later after swimming.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Even as a kid I understood T&A.  It had no power over me but that came later when I was twelve.



My Barbie's were having sex when I was in Kindergarten. :|


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't remember my grandparents ever talking about that. Many years can dull some memories though. They just talked about hurricane parties and how fun they were.    Of course, there was the one hurricane that destroyed 90% of the island. That one- not so fun.



Yip!   That'd suck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My Barbie's were having sex when I was in Kindergarten. :|


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yip!   That'd suck.



My grandfather had one of just a handful of cars that survived the hurricane. An officer who had a delivery business on the side bought the car from him for like 10 times more than he paid for it. My grandmother wasn't very happy about losing her car though. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Shrek 3? I always used to sneak in sodas and candy into theaters.



We've done that. Microwave popcorn in a big big purse.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My Barbie's were having sex when I was in Kindergarten. :|



You know that isn't possible right? They don't have the correct parts.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I was talking to my ex- military friend about her going to Guam.   He says the thing about Guam is the snakes.  They get into EVERYTHING.  Powerboxes, clothes, homes food everything.



I guess Goldmoon will be coming back home with some snake skin boots.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up Aeson? How are you doing today?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its steampunk-ish. I'm not a huge steampunk fan, but I love the genre nonetheless.



Steampunk can be kinda cool. Wild Wild West had some cool ideas but it didn't work. I'm not sure why.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up Aeson? How are you doing today?



I'll let you know once I'm fully awake from my nap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll let you know once I'm fully awake from my nap.



I know how that is.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know that isn't possible right? They don't have the correct parts.



You're hilarious...


----------



## Aurora

Speaking of naps.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're hilarious...



And don't you forget it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of naps.....



I just got here and you're leaving? You're doing that to me a lot these days. I'm gonna start thinking you have something against me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of naps.....



Sleep well.


----------



## megamania

I'm back.  River is cold but refreshing.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm back.  River is cold but refreshing.



So now it's off to Shrek?


----------



## megamania

Grill time but the dog on his runner wiped it out.  Took a few minutes to fix.  Works though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Grill time but the dog on his runner wiped it out.  Took a few minutes to fix.  Works though.


----------



## megamania

We'll Shrek the Third later after a bit of shopping.   My daughter's shoes were falling apart but after the hike 1/2 of the sole was torn free from her shoe.   Need to replace that first.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just got here and you're leaving? You're doing that to me a lot these days. I'm gonna start thinking you have something against me.




Now wait a dang minute!  That's my line   

How goes it guys?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess Goldmoon will be coming back home with some snake skin boots.





I printed out the "213 things Skippy can't do in the army" and gave to my friend.  He was Special Forces so many of them pertained to him.

He was laughing a lot and said most of it he can relate to and one of the comments was from his group leader.  I forget what he did but his group did it and started a trend.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




At least the food wasn't on it yet nor was it started.   We would have had a "Hot" dog for a pet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Now wait a dang minute!  That's my line
> 
> How goes it guys?



Doing good. The whole family (sister and uncle and maybe nephew included) is going out to dinner later in lieu of my b-day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> At least the food wasn't on it yet nor was it started.   We would have had a "Hot" dog for a pet.



Ah. Now I understand.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Now wait a dang minute!  That's my line
> 
> How goes it guys?



I don't see your name on it.


It's going ok.


----------



## megamania

I think I will be sick now.    Two weeks ago I set up a huge potter's base and filled it with sand for the gamers that smoke.   The kids are mixing water into it pretending it is a witch's brewing pot.    



BLECH!

They are SO washing their hands when the burgers are done.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't see your name on it.
> 
> 
> It's going ok.




I was hiking in the clouds today.   High Humidity placed the "clouds" below us.  I was a wheezing and swooning as I walked up the peak and my legs screamed as I controlled my descent back to earth from the outer atmosphere.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I think I will be sick now.    Two weeks ago I set up a huge potter's base and filled it with sand for the gamers that smoke.   The kids are mixing water into it pretending it is a witch's brewing pot.



_*Yuck! * _


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't see your name on it.
> 
> 
> It's going ok.





WoTC patiented it and won't let me put my name on it anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I was hiking in the clouds today.   High Humidity placed the "clouds" below us.  I was a wheezing and swooning as I walked up the peak and my legs screamed as I controlled my descent back to earth from the outer atmosphere.



You climbed Everest?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Yuck! * _




and then some.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> WoTC patiented it and won't let me put my name on it anymore.



Patiented? I think you mean 'patented'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and then some.



Yeah, thats just dirty pool.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You climbed Everest?





According to my daughter we did.  I asked why I was sweating then and were the yaks and guides were.   School didn't teach her about them.   I guess I shouldn't ask about the Yeti then.

My son found about 8 tree frogs and a few toads however.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Patiented? I think you mean 'patented'.




I was never very good with smelling or grammer.    

Foods ready.  Gotta go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> According to my daughter we did.  I asked why I was sweating then and were the yaks and guides were.   School didn't teach her about them.   I guess I shouldn't ask about the Yeti then.



 Hilarious!




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> My son found about 8 tree frogs and a few toads however.



Did any get gigged?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I was never very good with smelling or grammer.
> 
> Foods ready.  Gotta go.



Later mega!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> WoTC patiented it and won't let me put my name on it anymore.



It's OGL. Anyone can use it.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate inner party conflict in gaming. A little is okay every now and then, but when it comes down to 2 PC's just being A-holes and refusing to work together and they won't bury the hatchet, it just gets really old.



That usually will tear a game appart quickly.

It's ok for interparty tension (the rogue and paladin squaring off on occasion is good character building for example, if it's used wisely), but flat out fighting and betrayal is no fun.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> We'll Shrek the Third later after a bit of shopping.   My daughter's shoes were falling apart but after the hike 1/2 of the sole was torn free from her shoe.   Need to replace that first.



It was Meh.  Probably the first time in ages wife and I haven't talked about the movie after we left it.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> That usually will tear a game appart quickly.
> 
> It's ok for interparty tension (the rogue and paladin squaring off on occasion is good character building for example, if it's used wisely), but flat out fighting and betrayal is no fun.




The fighting and betrayal are often fun for the guy that started them. It can be fun for awhile for the others. It does get old quick. One of my most famous characters was a real bastard and he betrayed the party on more than one occasion. It lead to a couple of fights and his death and resurrection.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> It was Meh.  Probably the first time in ages wife and I haven't talked about the movie after we left it.



None of the Shrek movies appealed to me that much. I doubt I'll see this one. I didn't even finish watching the second one.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> None of the Shrek movies appealed to me that much. I doubt I'll see this one. I didn't even finish watching the second one.




Just back from Shrek and yeah.   I should've waited for Santa to bring it


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> Did any get gigged?




Worse.  My son had to go to the bathroom and it was NOT pretty.   Its early in the growing season so he had no leaves to use.   He hiked the last four miles in a squatted position.


----------



## megamania

Appears no one is here.    I'll check in again later.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Just back from Shrek and yeah.   I should've waited for Santa to bring it



That's too bad. At least you got to spend quality time with the family.


----------



## megamania

Yup, between the hiking, dinner and movie it has been a full day indeed.  I'm honestly tired and suspect I will be calling it an early day.


----------



## megamania

I've noticed that often I sign in saying I am leaving since no one is here and within the minute there is a responce.    


Do you guys have message alert or something?


----------



## megamania

I hope F Four and Transformers are better.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I hope F Four and Transformers are better.



Yeah, I'm really looking forward to these as well.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> The fighting and betrayal are often fun for the guy that started them. It can be fun for awhile for the others. It does get old quick. One of my most famous characters was a real bastard and he betrayed the party on more than one occasion. It lead to a couple of fights and his death and resurrection.



That's the problem.  Fun for the betrayer.

It can be fun to do in a one shot, but it's hard on a campaign.


----------



## megamania

I found out why my son was not so excited by the Transformer movie.  He thought it was animated.  Now that he understands it is a live action movie he is looking forward to going.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Bront. How are you doing?


----------



## megamania

Headed out.   Wife wants my attention      Later......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I've noticed that often I sign in saying I am leaving since no one is here and within the minute there is a responce.
> 
> 
> Do you guys have message alert or something?



We just time it that way.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> That's the problem.  Fun for the betrayer.
> 
> It can be fun to do in a one shot, but it's hard on a campaign.



I had fun. The DM had fun. A couple of the others had fun playing the good guys in it all but it got old for the others quick. 

Through all my work i was working for the Cult of the Dragon, The Kingdom of Cormyr and The Zhentarium. It was a lot of fun playing against them all and coming out ahead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing Aeson?



Peachy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Peachy.



Good day?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good day?



It could be better. It's ok.


----------



## Aeson

Bront I thought I sent you a PM at your site. I don't see it in the outbox. Can you check to see if you got one? If not then I'll send it again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It could be better. It's ok.



So, what have you been up to?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, what have you been up to?



i had to work for awhile this morning. I took a nap. I've worked a little on my character for Bront's game and cleaned up some before my game tomorrow. The rest of the time has been spent talking to a lady friend online and posting on message boards.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Bront. How are you doing?



Not too bad.  getting my writing grove back on


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Not too bad.  getting my writing grove back on



I hear that. My creative juices are starting to well up giving me the strength I need to work on my homebrew more of late.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bront I thought I sent you a PM at your site. I don't see it in the outbox. Can you check to see if you got one? If not then I'll send it again.



I got it.  I'd recomend not so many odd, but I'll anwer in PM.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hear that. My creative juices are starting to well up giving me the strength I need to work on my homebrew more of late.



Between my homebrew world, the persistant campaign I'm writing material for, and LEW, I get to do a lot of writing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Between my homebrew world, the persistant campaign I'm writing material for, and LEW, I get to do a lot of writing.



I can imagine.


----------



## Bront

[sings]And they tried to kill it with a fork lift[/sings]


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Not too bad.  getting my writing grove back on





My creative juices are overflowing but I've stalled because I can't settle on one idea.

Under a Darksun SH

Pathfinders Illu.  SH

Siberys Seven SH

Dragon Hoard Homebrew

So many ideas and so little time.....


----------



## megamania

Darksun I need to update from 3.0 to 3.5

Pathfinders... I won't post until the entire first story arc is complete

Siberys 7 I'm not certain which story to do first!

Dragon's Hoard I should work on since the next campaign is based on it but it is just a filler for the summer so I hate to put to much time / effort into it.


Which brings up this fall-   which campaign to use for Eberron then.....


----------



## megamania

Gotta go again.  Daughter has softball practice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good afternoon hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> btw, why are you planning a PBEM or PBP here?  Why not run it out of the PBP section here [boardpimp]or my PBP section on www.bront.org[/boardpimp]




PBeM is less time-constraining and schedule constraining for me. I have tried PbP before and it just did not work. I had to pull out after a while.   

Oh ... good afternoon hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am too tired to play catch up.




Not me!   

ONWARD!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have you guys ever seen the Little Mermaid? I know it's a girl movie, but still.....Today we were at lunch and Kylee was playing with her silverware at the restaurant and she picks up her fork and goes "a dingle-hopper!"




Yeah ... I saw it. Meh.  :\ 

I preferred the original story by Hans Christian Andersen.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate inner party conflict in gaming. A little is okay every now and then, but when it comes down to 2 PC's just being A-holes and refusing to work together and they won't bury the hatchet, it just gets really old.




Got that right.... :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ooooh, cleaning hardware...who can I kill for you for some of that?
> 
> Me, I'm still kicking back. Going back to work Monday is going to be dreadful, even if I do like my job.
> 
> And I'm helping someone move today at 2p....that'll be fun (slams head into wall repeatedly)...No...no, I like it..(slam...slam...slide...thump)




Hmm ... hope there is no sofa moving up stairs and stuff. Bad for the knees I would guess.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai is bringing me McDonalds breakfast. He knows the way to my heart. LOL




Hmm ... different strokes for different folks. I only eat McDonalds breakfast when I am on the road and starving and desperate.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate humidity....




Also QFT!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> While not impossible, the company I work for would shudder along without me as the tech department, not to mentionall the other stuff I do, and the off site tech service companies would probably cost them more than I do. So, unless the whole company tanked this week, all should be well.




Hee hee! I know about this one too! Can be convenient or irritating at times, but ... c'est la vie!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Mycanid. I got your CD last night. I've been enjoying it immensely. I've gotten up to track 34, and it and track 22 are my favorites so far.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, was making some tuna fish sandwhiches...




Ooooo .... [drool] ... any left? I like em after you keep in the fridge for a long time!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Mycanid. I got your CD last nigh. I've been enjoying it immensely. I've gotten up to track 34, and it and track 22 are my favorites so far.




Oh really! WHew! A load off of my mind. I am so glad it was not trashed en route. Lessee ... Yes. Star of the County DOwn is a lovely song, and that is a lovely version of it. And the Battlefield Band is simply GREAT!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Shrek 3? I always used to sneak in sodas and candy into theaters.




You and me both! Hee hee!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> According to my daughter we did.  I asked why I was sweating then and were the yaks and guides were.   School didn't teach her about them.   I guess I shouldn't ask about the Yeti then.
> 
> My son found about 8 tree frogs and a few toads however.




Ah ha! A triumph! Kids LOVE finding such beasties! Makes a trip worthwhile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I showed my mom the list you photcopied and I learned something new about her; she is a Chieftains fan but en even bigger fan of Ricky Scaggs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You and me both! Hee hee!



I can't stand concession stand costs. I usually go out to eat before a movie and take my Harkins refill cup with me. $1 refills all year round.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I hope F Four and Transformers are better.




I'm kinda interested to see F Four in the theatre ... as for Transformers ... meh.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Peachy.




That's what happens when you are from Georgia!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I showed my mom the list you photcopied and I learned something new about her; she is a Chieftains fan but en even bigger fan of Ricky Scaggs.




Ah ha! She is a woman of excellent musical taste then!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> My creative juices are overflowing but I've stalled because I can't settle on one idea.
> 
> Under a Darksun SH
> 
> Pathfinders Illu.  SH
> 
> Siberys Seven SH
> 
> Dragon Hoard Homebrew
> 
> So many ideas and so little time.....




I vote for "Under a Darksun SH". Always liked the initial idea behind Darksun....


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.




Hmm ... seems Dog Moon poked his nose in here for a second as well. Well, hello to you too!


----------



## Mycanid

Well Aeson ... I sent you the email finally. It's ... long. *sigh*

Apologies in advance....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ... as for Transformers ... meh.  :\



Shia LaBeouf for the win though.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... looks like I have finally caught up. 

I had a nice visit from one of my godchildren yesterday. Her name is 'Tina and she is almost three. A sweetie. Vicious kid knows full well she has me wrapped around her little finger!   

I'm such a sap.  :\ 

It was wonderful to see her (and her parents - old friends) nonetheless.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Shia LaBeouf for the win though.




Wouldn't watch the movie to see HER, that's for sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... looks like I have finally caught up.
> 
> I had a nice visit from one of my godchildren yesterday. Her name is 'Tina and she is almost three. A sweetie. Vicious kid knows full well she has me wrapped around her little finger!
> 
> I'm such a sap.  :\
> 
> It was wonderful to see her (and her parents - old friends) nonetheless.



I got to see my godson yesterday. I'm starting to be able to make him laugh. It is such a joy to hear a baby laugh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wouldn't watch the movie to see HER, that's for sure.



Shia is a HIM! He is voicing Sam 'Spike' Witwicky


----------



## Mycanid

For myself, the kiddo arrived asleep. Folks brought her out of the car. She slept for a while while we chatted, and then 'Tina woke up, looked around, saw me, and literally ran over to me to give me a big hug!    (Didn't expect that at all!)

Then for the rest of the visit I carried her around on my shoulders looking for some of the cats. We only found the goliathic "Og" ... he is the boss cat ... and he wasn't too interested in being petted at the time. But we had a lot of fun just walking around and looking for the cats!   Took about 45 minutes, too.

The parents loved it also, which is even better.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Shia is a HIM! He is voicing Sam 'Spike' Witwicky




Oops!   

ROFLMAO!!!!     

[Grins so hard his face begins to hurt!]

Can you tell yet that I don't get out much?


----------



## Mycanid

If Heckler was here he'd say something like: "Ya know Mycanid, sometimes I worry about you."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Can you tell yet that I don't get out much?



Yeah, I already knew that.  

Sometimes I worry about you.


----------



## Mycanid

No need my good sir, no need! It's not like being ignorant of current media entertainment personalities is "required" for anything of major importance!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No need my good sir, no need! It's not like being ignorant of current media entertainment personalities is "required" for anything of major importance!



Well when you have favorite actors......


----------



## Mycanid

My favorite actors are ones few people in here would know about by name, I think....

Like Paul Scofield, for example?

But then again, I don't go and watch a whole lot of movies. I was really into movies in the late 90's and was making a kinda study of them - movies from the 1930's to the present day kinda thing. (By no means exhaustive, mind you.) I prefer a lot of the older movies ... but every once in a while a contemporary one pops up that strikes my interest ... one that would be worthwhile to watch a couple of times and actually study and think about it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello again Dog Moon!   

Or did you not see the "hello" I wrote above?   

Ah well - can't expect everybody to bother to play "catch up".   

How are you today my good sir?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.



Hiya Dog Moon. Whats happening?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My favorite actors are ones few people in here would know about by name, I think....
> 
> Like Paul Scofield, for example?



Holy crud, thats one old dude. I did like him in Henry V, Hamlet & The Crucible though.


----------



## Mycanid

Ever see him in the 1971 version of "King Lear" or in "A Man for All Seasons"?

Amazing performances.

The latter is one of my favorite movies ever.

Here is a fact from Wikipedia about him: "A 2004 opinion poll of members of the Royal Shakespeare Company voted Paul Scofield's 1962 performance as King Lear in the play of the same name as the greatest performance in a Shakespearean play in the history of the RSC."

And I am not surprised. The man is A GREAT actor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ever see him in the 1971 version of "King Lear" or in "A Man for All Seasons"?



No I have not, but I'll buy them anyway if you're recommending them.   

I am a fan of the work he has done since the early 80s and on.


----------



## Mycanid

"King Lear" is a bit difficult for people if they are not die-hard Shakespeare fans (like I am, admittedly) ... but "A Man for all Seasons" is a fabulous movie, well worth watching. I would DEFINITELY recommend the latter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I would DEFINITELY recommend the latter.



Thankfully it is cheap too. Thats a plus.


----------



## Mycanid

Doesn't hurt!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> "King Lear" is a bit difficult for people if they are not die-hard Shakespeare fans



Just out of cuiousity, was this one that is spoken in Russian?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi.


----------



## Mycanid

No ... it is all in English. The 1971 version was almost all in start black and white film footage with a heavy use of lighting and shadows - almost film noir style. Quite powerful.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.




Hi.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello again Dog Moon!
> 
> Or did you not see the "hello" I wrote above?
> 
> Ah well - can't expect everybody to bother to play "catch up".
> 
> How are you today my good sir?




I did.  Was just having some fun.  And yes, considering I haven't really posted much in the last couple of days, I'm not gonna bother trying to catch up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.



Whats happening Dog Moon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... it is all in English. The 1971 version was almost all in start black and white film footage with a heavy use of lighting and shadows - almost film noir style. Quite powerful.



Just found it. Only available used on VHS and $70 to boot.  :\ 

I hope it gets released on DVD; and not a straight video transfer.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening Dog Moon?




Not much.  Been busy.  Was supposed to start DMing this Saturday, but I wasn't quite ready yet.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not much.  Been busy.  Was supposed to start DMing this Saturday, but I wasn't quite ready yet.




Mmm hmm? May I ask about what you plan to do?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well Aeson ... I sent you the email finally. It's ... long. *sigh*
> 
> Apologies in advance....



I'm not really here. I'm in the middle of a game. I got the email and read it. I responded. I'll have more time later to go into more detail if needed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone play Savage Tide Adventure Path?  Our current group just annihilated the town of Farshore after spending weeks attempting to do everything in our power to protect it.  Was kind of a bummer, let me tell you.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just found it. Only available used on VHS and $70 to boot.  :\
> 
> I hope it gets released on DVD; and not a straight video transfer.




Yes ... I have it stashed away on a VHS tape somewhere. Someone dug up a copy for me several years back from somewhere.  :\ 

It's partially considered an "art film" by some so I am not surprised it would be so expensive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone play Savage Tide Adventure Path?  Our current group just annihilated the town of Farshore after spending weeks attempting to do everything in our power to protect it.  Was kind of a bummer, let me tell you.



Hopefully I'll be starting a STAP campaign in a couple of weeks. Right now I am working on adapting it to my homebrew.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mmm hmm? May I ask about what you plan to do?




Not sure if you've seen a couple of threads that I've started, but the characters are refugees approaching Ptolus [which has been inserted into my campaign setting].  They, among with thousands of other refugees, are chilling outside the city, waiting for misc. jobs to open up in which they can do to enter the city and become citizens.

Waste Management Guild is what my PCs are going to be a part of.  They will be doing a few jobs there until they become part of the special group designed specifically to fight the monsters within the city instead of simply watching over them.  Eventually, they will come across clues in which they will save the city of Ptolus from invasion.

This leads the PCs to a great war brewing beneath the ground in which they will be leaders of a special operations force and later of an army of their own.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hopefully I'll be starting a STAP campaign in a couple of weeks. Right now I am working on adapting it to my homebrew.




It's not a bad campaign, IMO.  The main thing I dislike is that there hasn't really been much of a base of operations since the beginning.  Just as we're beginning to make Sasserine feel comfortable, we leave on a long trek.  Then we FINALLY get to our destination after a while and spend enough time to make us think that we wouldn't mind staying, when we are forced to leave [and not simply because we annihilated the town, but because that's where the path is leading us].

Maybe we could have returned, I don't know.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not really here. I'm in the middle of a game. I got the email and read it. I responded. I'll have more time later to go into more detail if needed.




Read your reply. Replied myself. Thank you!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone play Savage Tide Adventure Path?  Our current group just annihilated the town of Farshore after spending weeks attempting to do everything in our power to protect it.  Was kind of a bummer, let me tell you.




Hmm ... I have heard of it but never played it. Don't own it either.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not sure if you've seen a couple of threads that I've started, but the characters are refugees approaching Ptolus [which has been inserted into my campaign setting].  They, among with thousands of other refugees, are chilling outside the city, waiting for misc. jobs to open up in which they can do to enter the city and become citizens.
> 
> Waste Management Guild is what my PCs are going to be a part of.  They will be doing a few jobs there until they become part of the special group designed specifically to fight the monsters within the city instead of simply watching over them.  Eventually, they will come across clues in which they will save the city of Ptolus from invasion.
> 
> This leads the PCs to a great war brewing beneath the ground in which they will be leaders of a special operations force and later of an army of their own.
> 
> Looking forward to this.




MM hmm. Nice to be involved in a game the pc's and the DM are both enjoying. Huzzah! I hope it works out for you as well as it has so far!


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... signing off. See you all later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I have heard of it but never played it. Don't own it either.  :\



It appears in the pages of Dungeon magazine. Its starts with issue #139.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... signing off. See you all later!



Later, Mycanid. Hope we catch you tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... signing off. See you all later!




Bye.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I remember my inheritence.   Stereo (JVC Component) , comics, some DnD, Car and the rest paid for 1 1/2 years of college and a wedding.




Mine was put towards my car which helped get it paid off 6 months early. It was only 1k.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Just paid my morgage over due by 29 days.  1744.64   Ugh I hate being a homeowner at the beginning and end of the month.   :\
> 
> Otherwise very busy with work and life as usual.




Ever tried refinancing? Maybe try to get a lower interest rate...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> She's got claws was actually a 80's "one hit wonder" by a fella (checking wikipedia) named Gary Numan.




If that was done by him, then he can't be called a one-hit wonder as his most notorious song is "Cars".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone lurking here?


----------



## Wereserpent

I finally go to game yesterday for the first time in a little less then a year.  It was fun, even if the room we were in was hotter than the core of the Elemental Plane of Fire.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I finally go to game yesterday for the first time in a little less then a year.  It was fun, even if the room we were in was hotter than the core of the Elemental Plane of Fire.



Wow, I'm surprised you didn't melt.  

Must've been that ring of universal elemental immunity, right?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyone lurking here?




Hi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.



Hey Dog Moon! How has your day been so far?


----------



## megamania

Hello Hive.   I'm baaaaaack!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyone lurking here?





at 11:40 I was finishing mopping the floor at the store.

Now I am eating dinner and looking around on the Net.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ever tried refinancing? Maybe try to get a lower interest rate...




Been there, done that.  Like 5 times in 10 years.   The reason I owe so much is 1/3 refiniance charges.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine was put towards my car which helped get it paid off 6 months early. It was only 1k.




I was about 15,000 back in 1989.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not sure if you've seen a couple of threads that I've started, but the characters are refugees approaching Ptolus [which has been inserted into my campaign setting].  They, among with thousands of other refugees, are chilling outside the city, waiting for misc. jobs to open up in which they can do to enter the city and become citizens.
> 
> Waste Management Guild is what my PCs are going to be a part of.  They will be doing a few jobs there until they become part of the special group designed specifically to fight the monsters within the city instead of simply watching over them.  Eventually, they will come across clues in which they will save the city of Ptolus from invasion.
> 
> This leads the PCs to a great war brewing beneath the ground in which they will be leaders of a special operations force and later of an army of their own.
> 
> Looking forward to this.




Sounds cool.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hello Hive.   I'm baaaaaack!




Hi.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Dog Moon! How has your day been so far?




Okay.  Woulda liked to get something done, but on Sundays, because it's the only day I don't HAVE to get anything done, I tend to kick back and get nothing done.

Still, wrote a little, played a little WoW, browsed EnWorld a little, finished off 3 of 5 Babylon 5 movies, searched for pictures.  Didn't really work on my campaign much though.   :\


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds cool.




Thanks.  I think it will be, though I keep trying to picture everyone's expressions when they learn they're going to be cleaning sewers and doing other jobs down there and hoping that they don't utterly hate it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hello Hive.   I'm baaaaaack!




Back and apparently gone again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hello Hive.   I'm baaaaaack!



Heya, mega. Whats happening?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I vote for "Under a Darksun SH". Always liked the initial idea behind Darksun....




I have not touched that one in about a year.  The two main characters were about to attempt a rescue of a friend from a powerful psion and just picked up a Mul Gladiator to aid in the battle.

They are 6th level.  The Psion is 20th.

This is when you go....WTF No Way.

The Order is here and are about to kick some psionic buttocks.  So this psionic war is the back drop of the rescue mission.

Then its back to the other plots-  Is the hero a savior or villian?  What are the pages of (forget the name now) and how do the riddles and images within relate to the main character?  Will the Pyreen try to stop him?  Will the Sorcerer-Kings learn of him and decide to remove the insect for the pure entertainment of it.  and so much more....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> at 11:40 I was finishing mopping the floor at the store.
> 
> Now I am eating dinner and looking around on the Net.



Ack. How many days off a week do you get?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.





Allo How goes it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay.  Woulda liked to get something done, but on Sundays, because it's the only day I don't HAVE to get anything done, I tend to kick back and get nothing done.
> 
> Still, wrote a little, played a little WoW, browsed EnWorld a little, finished off 3 of 5 Babylon 5 movies, searched for pictures.  Didn't really work on my campaign much though.   :\



Sounds pretty restful.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay.  Woulda liked to get something done, but on Sundays, because it's the only day I don't HAVE to get anything done, I tend to kick back and get nothing done.
> 
> Still, wrote a little, played a little WoW, browsed EnWorld a little, finished off 3 of 5 Babylon 5 movies, searched for pictures.  Didn't really work on my campaign much though.   :\




Sounds busy enough for a day of doing little to nothing


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have not touched that one in about a year.  The two main characters were about to attempt a rescue of a friend from a powerful psion and just picked up a Mul Gladiator to aid in the battle.
> 
> They are 6th level.  The Psion is 20th.
> 
> This is when you go....WTF No Way.
> 
> The Order is here and are about to kick some psionic buttocks.  So this psionic war is the back drop of the rescue mission.
> 
> Then its back to the other plots-  Is the hero a savior or villian?  What are the pages of (forget the name now) and how do the riddles and images within relate to the main character?  Will the Pyreen try to stop him?  Will the Sorcerer-Kings learn of him and decide to remove the insect for the pure entertainment of it.  and so much more....



Sounds bitchin'. I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Back and apparently gone again.





Still here.  Eating Dinner and typing (with 1 finger) a bit about my Darksun SH that Myc was mentioning.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds busy enough for a day of doing little to nothing




Well, I guess that's kinda true, but I would have liked to work on my campaign or one of the stories I'm currently working on.  Having trouble with the newest one I've started writing.  Lots of ideas, but nothing really quite settled down yet.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds bitchin'. I'm gonna have to check it out.





When I was consistant it was very popular.  I have 100's of pages in it so far.  Sig has links to Under a Darksun I and to part II.

Jisp of it is a remarkable young man is possibly the one destinied to take down a Sorcerer-King.  Problem is, he is referred to as the Doom seeker.  The Pyreen fear he will be a greater evil than the Sorcerer-King involved.  In the beginning he has no idea whom his parents are (learns of dad at this point) and believes mom is dead (one never knows).  

I use a lot of Darksun references for fans of the campaign world.  I have the characters done up but I "roll & Role play" them.  I then write a somewhat complex story about them using their sats and skills to determine successes and failures.

The hero has faced a Gith invasion, Nibenay Templars, psionic Undead and now he is dealing with slavery and the consequences of it.   The whole time the reader never knows if he will be "good" or bad".

The biggest issue I have with it is the entire story and characters were in 3.0.  To restart / pick it up again I need to update to 3.5.

Not a big deal except for most of the characters are psionic which did change a lot from 3.0 to 3.5.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ack. How many days off a week do you get?




Saturday and Sunday mornings are off then 1 weekday morning I have off per week.  72-75 hours a week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Saturday and Sunday mornings are off then 1 weekday morning I have off per week.  72-75 hours a week.



So you really don't get one full day off? That majorly sucks. 

Mega, I've said it before, but I'll say it again: you are in my prayers.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that's kinda true, but I would have liked to work on my campaign or one of the stories I'm currently working on.  Having trouble with the newest one I've started writing.  Lots of ideas, but nothing really quite settled down yet.





I have a similiar problem.  I rarely finish what I have started.  Once I know how it ends I become bored with it.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So you really don't get one full day off? That majorly sucks.
> 
> Mega, I've said it before, but I'll say it again: you are in my prayers.




How about your will?  The list of new DnD books you got is making me envious.


----------



## megamania

Signing off.  Gotta get up at 6:30 to get the kids to school.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a similiar problem.  I rarely finish what I have started.  Once I know how it ends I become bored with it.




Actually, of I only have really 4 stories, two of which are done, one enough where I need to work on sending it to an editor, but haven't, and another which I have finished but have not yet gone through it a second time to go through mistakes and fill in spaces I've left kinda open.

One of them I had a good idea in the beginning and wrote quickly for a while, but then I got to a point where I had absolutely no freaking clue what I wanted to do with it.  I basically hit a wall of which I have never been able to overcome.

My fourth, I have an idea that I like, but it's the way I'm writing it more than the topic which I cannot get down satisfactorily.  I have literally rewritten it half a dozen times in different ways.  On was the basic 3rd person in most stories.  Then I tried 1st person.  Then I tried 1st person as if the main character was in the future and writing about events in the past.  Then, for a while I was into the Dead Zone, another TV show dealing with dreams and the book I was reading dealt with dreams, so I kinda did a Dead Zone sort of thing with the story.  Now, I'm stuck and unsatisfied with all methods I've tried so far.

My 5th, well, it's like 5 pages long.  Ideas, but little else.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Signing off.  Gotta get up at 6:30 to get the kids to school.




Night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Signing off.  Gotta get up at 6:30 to get the kids to school.



Sleep well Mega.


----------



## Dog Moon

So Fru, whatcha up to atm?


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> PBeM is less time-constraining and schedule constraining for me. I have tried PbP before and it just did not work. I had to pull out after a while.
> 
> Oh ... good afternoon hivers!



If you declare it to be slow (1-2 posts a week), you can do that.  I'm in one running about that speed that's been going since december '05.


----------



## Bront

Finaly saw Spidey 3 

Wasn't too bad.  I think people are giving it a bad rap.  Certaintly the worst of the 3, but that's not saying it's bad by any stretch.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Finaly saw Spidey 3
> 
> Wasn't too bad.  I think people are giving it a bad rap.  Certaintly the worst of the 3, but that's not saying it's bad by any stretch.  I enjoyed it.




I saw it on Friday night.  I thought it a little above average, so worth seeing, but agreed that it is certainly the worst of the 3.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So Fru, whatcha up to atm?



Just surfin' the web.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I saw it on Friday night.  I thought it a little above average, so worth seeing, but agreed that it is certainly the worst of the 3.



2 is probably in my top 10 and 1 is pretty high up there, so yeah, being the worst of the 3 isn't unreasonable.

That said, I'd say it was very good.  Probably a bit more enjoyable than Pirates 3, and certaintly much more enjoyable (and funny unfortunately) than Shrek 3.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm, had forgotten that my second story ended in a both happy and sad way.  Good guys won in the end, but not without suffering great losses in the end.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine was put towards my car which helped get it paid off 6 months early. It was only 1k.




I hadn't thought about that. I also had an "inheritance" of sort from my grandma. It was about 10k. She had originally hoped that it would be used for educational purposes first (if needed) ... but I was all finished with whatever schooling I was going to do so I had some thinking to do. I finally decided on using the $ to travel abroad. I visited both Scotland and Greece in 1999, and used up most of it! (The rest was on some books and such - a complete collection of the works of G.K. Chesterton, if I remember rightly - and a laptop I have since given away.)

In the European countries it was a standard thing for centuries that part of one's "education" involved sending the student to live abroad in another country for 6 months or so - this would immerse them in a second language and let them see how different people look at life and are governed in different ways other than what one grew up with. I wasn't able to stay places for 6 months. I had 2 weeks in Scotland and 1 month in Greece. But I was happy to take what I could get.   

Maybe one of these days I'll be able to go back to either place ... although I have been contemplating a trip to either the country of Georgia or Ireland for some time as well....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If that was done by him, then he can't be called a one-hit wonder as his most notorious song is "Cars".




Yoikes!   

How could I forget about that one?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Finaly saw Spidey 3
> 
> Wasn't too bad.  I think people are giving it a bad rap.  Certaintly the worst of the 3, but that's not saying it's bad by any stretch.  I enjoyed it.




Yeah ... I agree. I didn't think it was all that bad.

Actually, my favorite character was the Sandman. There was something about him I really liked. They made him very "human" ... kinda different than the "thug" I remember hium to have been in the comics back in the day.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> If you declare it to be slow (1-2 posts a week), you can do that.  I'm in one running about that speed that's been going since december '05.




Hmm ... this is something to seriously consider then. 

Thanks Bront. [Ponders.]


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I have caught up a bit here. Wonder where everyone else is? Warlock is probably either drowning in work or in the hospital after having seriously injured himself trying to carry a piano up the stairs of the house he was helping someone move into.   As for the others ... ?  :\


----------



## megamania

...calling car places to repair my broken down car.


'allo Myc.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... I agree. I didn't think it was all that bad.
> 
> Actually, my favorite character was the Sandman. There was something about him I really liked. They made him very "human" ... kinda different than the "thug" I remember hium to have been in the comics back in the day.  :\




Depends on the time period.  During the 1990's Marvel tested the waters with making him a redeemable hero.... something like the movie.  However, it didn't work (money wise) so he returned his bad guy ways.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Mega! 

Say ... I noticed you saying some posts back that you were thinking of actually taking up the Darksun thing again, yes? Didja actually do so?


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> 2 is probably in my top 10 and 1 is pretty high up there, so yeah, being the worst of the 3 isn't unreasonable.
> 
> That said, I'd say it was very good.  Probably a bit more enjoyable than Pirates 3, and certaintly much more enjoyable (and funny unfortunately) than Shrek 3.




Shrek was a waste of time for me.  I already miss the 27 dollars spent getting in with the family.  That coulda been pizza and soda!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Shrek was a waste of time for me.  I already miss the 27 dollars spent getting in with the family.  That coulda been pizza and soda!




Hmm ... pizza and soda ... Drat.  :\  Now I am hungry.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Mega!
> 
> Say ... I noticed you saying some posts back that you were thinking of actually taking up the Darksun thing again, yes? Didja actually do so?





Funny you should say that....

Last night I was reading where I left off.  I thought the heroes were about to sneak into the fortress but nope.... they are caught in a net surrounded by hungry cannibal halflings.    


Looking to revisit it and do the Pathfinder Illu. story on the side also.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... pizza and soda ... Drat.  :\  Now I am hungry.





If you were not hungryt before you will be now....   I hjave a customer that comes in twice a month that runs a bakery.  Loney but nice kinda guy.  He gave me free bread including Thyme Rolls.

EXXXXXXCEEEEELLENT!   I may have to bring another roll to work just to eat after lighhtly toasting.


----------



## Mycanid

Yuck.   

Cannibal halflings ... HUNGRY cannibal halflings to boot, eh?   

Think you will take it up then? Or are the creative juices pulling you to other places?


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.  I just hope the car starts.......


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> If you were not hungryt before you will be now....   I hjave a customer that comes in twice a month that runs a bakery.  Loney but nice kinda guy.  He gave me free bread including Thyme Rolls.
> 
> EXXXXXXCEEEEELLENT!   I may have to bring another roll to work just to eat after lightly toasting.




Oooo.  

Amazing how such simple things like rolls and butter can be so tasty and satisfying, eh?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yuck.
> 
> Cannibal halflings ... HUNGRY cannibal halflings to boot, eh?
> 
> Think you will take it up then? Or are the creative juices pulling you to other places?




Still in multiple directions but narrowed it down to three.  Under a Darksun, Pathfinder Illu and my campaign with the guys.

really gotta go now.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.  I just hope the car starts.......




Adios sir!... [fungal fingers crossed] ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Afternoon hivers! Whats happening?


----------



## Mycanid

Was wondering if you would pop up today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Was wondering if you would pop up today.



Yeah, I got to bed really late (4a) and woke up at noon.    I refuse to stay awake til 6am tomorrow.


----------



## Mycanid

4 AM eh? Hmm ... I hope the cd I sent didn't contribute to that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 4 AM eh? Hmm ... I hope the cd I sent didn't contribute to that?



No, not at all. Though the instrumentals could certainly help to put me to sleep. I just had way too much energy yesterday.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... which instrumentals in particular? And did you finish the cd?   

Oh ... and by the way ... could you read my handwriting?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... which instrumentals in particular? And did you finish the cd?
> 
> Oh ... and by the way ... could you read my handwriting?  :\



All instrumentals. I don't what it is, but no matter the genre of music, if it exists as an instrumental piece, helps to put me at peace. The tranquility of them makes it that much easier for me to relax and not think.

I haven't finished the CD yet, I will though. I'm just digesting it a track at a time right now.

Your handwriting is very legible, I have no problems reading it.


----------



## Mycanid

I must admit that I would not know what to do with a badankadonk....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit that I would not know what to do with a badankadonk....  :\



Wrong thread.


----------



## Mycanid

No - right thread. I posted in the other one too ... just thinking out loud.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No - right thread. I posted in the other one too ... just thinking out loud.



 Oh.


----------



## Mycanid

Behold! A (BIG) pic of one of the greatest cats IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Behold! A (BIG) pic of one of the greatest cats IN THE WORLD!



What about Kaboodle?


----------



## Ferret

What about Greebo?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What about Kaboodle?




I didn't mention that in here?

*sigh* Well ... I think I told you all that Kaboodle got pregnant from a tomcat. Well ... she was real young, and several weeks ago when she was REAL big she just vanished. I haven't seen her since.

I think you probably either died in childbirth (she was SO young) or else just vanished ... left.


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> What about Greebo?




I don't have a cat named Greebo my good Ferret.    I don't have one named Kaboodle now either....

She was a good kitty too.


----------



## Ferret

Aww that really sucks, how long ago was this? That's a real shame....

Greebo is the name of Nanny Ogg's cat in the Discworld series, btw...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I didn't mention that in here?
> 
> *sigh* Well ... I think I told you all that Kaboodle got pregnant from a tomcat. Well ... she was real young, and several weeks ago when she was REAL big she just vanished. I haven't seen her since.
> 
> I think you probably either died in childbirth (she was SO young) or else just vanished ... left.



Ohh. That stinks. I hope she is still alive.


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Aww that really sucks, how long ago was this? That's a real shame....




Well ... about 12 to 14 days ago I think. I have a pic of here around somewhere taken when she was still a kitten. I even posted it ... lessee ... here is a link to the pic:

http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=26901



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> Greebo is the name of Nanny Ogg's cat in the Discworld series, btw...




As for DiscWorld ... hmm ... I don't think I have actually read one of the books yet. I looked through a picture book that went into detail about all the placenames, people and such ... I thumbed through it at a B&N some months back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Here are some pics of my cat:


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ohh. That stinks. I hope she is still alive.




I do too ... I have a dim hope that she will come trotting out of the woods with a pile of kittens behind her one day ... but it is only a dim hope.

Ah well. I have a pic of her, at least. Better than nothing.


----------



## hafrogman

Yay, kitty picture sharing time.


----------



## hafrogman

Me and Emma, she's the cute one.  I'll have to see if I can find an electronic version of the picture I've got in my cube.  Unimaginable kitty cuteness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay, kitty picture sharing time.



Yay, The froggy's here!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yay, The froggy's here!



What?!  Where?!

oh.

Right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?!  Where?!
> 
> oh.
> 
> Right.



Pulling the Scooby-Doo act, huh?


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there frogman. Nice cat!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damn, hafrog, you look a lot like I did when I was 15!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pulling the Scooby-Doo act, huh?



Like Hey Froob!  Would I do that?  Zoinks!

.
.
.

jinkies.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of my cat:




I especially like the pic of the one where the cat is in the box!   

The lady is your sister I assume?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, hafrog, you look a lot like I did when I was 15!



Well, to be fair that is an old picture of me as well.  19 or so iirc, so we looked alike as teenagers.  But I don't think we look quite alike anymore.  Too much beard.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I wonder if Aeson and Aurora got the CD today or no?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there - Frog and Fru! Bront brought up something earlier today in the thread I thought I should mention regarding the possible PBeM we have been ruminating upon.... Thought I would mention it to the two of you.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The lady is your sister I assume?



*channels Aeson*
More importantly, is she single?    
*End channeling*


Err. . . how far back do I have to go to find Bront's mysterious message?


----------



## Mycanid

channeling Aeson eh? I haven't seen him at ALL today. Poor guy is probably suffering at work.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poor guy is probably suffering at work.  :\




Or alternatively not at work, and therefore suffering somewhere else.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah yes ... bront's post ... lessee here ... he basically said that the PbP format is possible for long periods if you post ahead of time and all members of the thread know that it is going to be infrequent. So ... the upshot is that PbP is a possibility as well.... I am still not "decided" on a specific "what" to DM anyway, so we have time still. All is rather in flux [sci fi commercial ends   ] ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *channels Aeson*
> More importantly, is she single?
> *End channeling*
> 
> 
> Err. . . how far back do I have to go to find Bront's mysterious message?



Will be single soon, but she has a bouncing baby boy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Like Hey Froob!  Would I do that?  Zoinks!
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> jinkies.



ROFL!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will be single soon, but she has a bouncing baby boy.




The nephew you keep raving about, yes?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah yes ... bront's post ... lessee here ... he basically said that the PbP format is possible for long periods if you post ahead of time and all members of the thread know that it is going to be infrequent. So ... the upshot is that PbP is a possibility as well.... I am still not "decided" on a specific "what" to DM anyway, so we have time still. All is rather in flux [sci fi commercial ends   ] ....




I guess it could be PbP, but I'm already strained on those I'm involved in, so I was thinking something MUCH slower paced.  The PBeM sounded like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The lady is your sister I assume?



Quite right, my good sir.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The nephew you keep raving about, yes?



Correct. I love that boy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there - Frog and Fru! Bront brought up something earlier today in the thread I thought I should mention regarding the possible PBeM we have been ruminating upon.... Thought I would mention it to the two of you.



Whats up?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will be single soon, but she has a bouncing baby boy.



I'm fairly sure you're not supposed to bounce them   

Mmmmm, single mom on the rebound    

Just kidding (mostly), she's a very pretty lady.  But I'm not going to stalk your sister.  It might strain our posting relations.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess it could be PbP, but I'm already strained on those I'm involved in, so I was thinking something MUCH slower paced.  The PBeM sounded like that.




Deal then ... I am admittedly feeling unsure about DM'ing.

But for the moment I am still open to it.   

Also - please remember that it is still in flux. I am still tossing around ideas only!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess it could be PbP, but I'm already strained on those I'm involved in, so I was thinking something MUCH slower paced.  The PBeM sounded like that.



I'm going to have to agree. Limit: 1 post per week. Will make it easy to kepptabs on what is going on.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just kidding (mostly), she's a very pretty lady.  But I'm not going to stalk your sister.  It might strain our posting relations.




Well ... Scottsdale and Phoenix are not THAT far away from each other.

Not like Scottsdale and ... say ... Miami or Boston.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm fairly sure you're not supposed to bounce them
> 
> Mmmmm, single mom on the rebound
> 
> Just kidding (mostly), she's a very pretty lady.  But I'm not going to stalk your sister.  It might strain our posting relations.



Do you have a stable job? Make a good amount of money? Wise enough to let family come first no matter the circumstances? 

If you can answer yes to all three you have my blessing to proceed with the wooing my sister.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... Scottsdale and Phoenix are not THAT far away from each other.
> 
> Not like Scottsdale and ... say ... Miami or Boston.  :\



Actually, Miami isn't that far away from Scottsdale, its like an hour jour and a half drive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miami,_AZ


----------



## Mycanid

Wonders whether or no he is being a wicked hippo and causing trouble again!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, Miami isn't that far away from Scottsdale, its like an hour jour and a half drive.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miami,_AZ




Miami FLORIDA you wampus!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wonders whether or no he is being a wicked hippo and causing trouble again!



Wicked hippo? Swinging from branch to branch, laughing evilly?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Miami FLORIDA you wampus!



   

Oh man I haven't laughed that hard since I was a little boy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... Scottsdale and Phoenix are not THAT far away from each other.
> 
> Not like Scottsdale and ... say ... Miami or Boston.  :\



Funny you should mention Boston, my sister actually lived there for a little over a year.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wicked hippo? Swining from branch to branch, laughing evilly?




Please, please. The wicked hippo was CHUCKLING evilly and HOPPING from branch to branch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Please, please. The wicked hippo was CHUCKLING evilly and HOPPING from branch to branch.



close enough.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention Boston, my sister actually lived there for a little over a year.




Boston is a nice looking city. My grandpa lived in Lexington for the last ... oh ... maybe 30 years of his life and I have visited the place from time to time after he passed on in 1992. Visiting friends and even my granpappy's grave when I got the chance.  :\ 

He was a VERY good man. I miss him sometimes....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I leave for breakfast and the hive grows quiet?


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry Fru ... I was doing some cleaning up on the servers again and giving a little feedback to another poster in the D20 forums ... something he has being working on very diligently and I have been trying to encourage him in it.

As for frogman ... he is at work or just finishing up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry Fru ... I was doing some cleaning up on the servers again and giving a little feedback to another poster in the D20 forums ... something he has being working on very diligently and I have been trying to encourage him in it.
> 
> As for frogman ... he is at work or just finishing up.



No worries. It happens.


----------



## Mycanid

I am really beginning to wonder where the others are today. Mega popped in briefly, you did and frogman for a little too.

Hmm ... is it a holiday I am unaware of?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am really beginning to wonder where the others are today. Mega popped in briefly, you did and frogman for a little too.
> 
> Hmm ... is it a holiday I am unaware of?  :\



Well, it isn't July 4th.


----------



## Mycanid

Isn't Father's Day either ... that's the nearest one coming up I know of.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

All right ... signing off for the day. See you all later on.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All right ... signing off for the day. See you all later on.



Later, Myc. Good chatting with you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi.


----------



## Wereserpent

Eatind dinner now, Sushi, Sub Hot Pockets, and Doritos.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Eatind dinner now, Sushi, Sub Hot Pockets, and Doritos.




Each of those separate could be really good, but together?  I don't know about you Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Each of those separate could be really good, but together?  I don't know about you Galeros.




I do.


----------



## Wereserpent

Finished with dinner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.



hi.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I have caught up a bit here. Wonder where everyone else is? Warlock is probably either drowning in work or in the hospital after having seriously injured himself trying to carry a piano up the stairs of the house he was helping someone move into.   As for the others ... ?  :\




Nope, neither crushed by the large hardwood rolltop postal desk, nor by work. Though I did end up helping move more stuff this evening. Weather and fickle truck owning friends of hers have dragged out the process longer then expected. 

And the return to work was more about learning the server based install for Symantec Corporate AntiVirus, which was easy to do, and mildly complex to understand what was best for the network architecture.

Otherwise I apparently picked THE week to go on vacation, nothing happened, nothing piled up, and stuff I expected for today was pushed back 2 to four days in schedule. I may have to sleep through tomorrow after the morning meeting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> hi.




Hi.


----------



## Dog Moon

Helllooo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Helllooo!



Hi!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi!




Hey, how's it going?


----------



## megamania

'hola Hive.  Thought I would pop in before getting food and the such.


----------



## megamania

Allegies are a kickin' so I'm callin' it a short nite.


'til later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, how's it going?



Its going pretty damn fast, thats how it is going.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you have a stable job? Make a good amount of money? Wise enough to let family come first no matter the circumstances?
> 
> If you can answer yes to all three you have my blessing to proceed with the wooing my sister.




1) Yep.  I be an engineer.  I'm smrt!

2) Yep, my one redeming feature is that I'm a rich SoB.  Well, rich-ish.  Well off for a twenty five year old, anyways.  It's not like I've got a trust fund or anything though.    

3) Check.

Woo hoo!    


-----------------------------


So, is it still just Fru and Frog for the PBeM?


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... this is something to seriously consider then.
> 
> Thanks Bront. [Ponders.]



PbPs also have the advantage of having a post of records in order in one place to sort though.  You can still do side stuff in e-mails/PMs.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Isn't Father's Day either ... that's the nearest one coming up I know of.  :\



Does it need to be?


----------



## Bront

hafrogman said:
			
		

> my one redeming feature is that I'm a rich SoB.



Alms for the poor?


----------



## hafrogman

Bront said:
			
		

> Alms for the poor?



I gave at the office.  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196993


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *channels Aeson*
> More importantly, is she single?
> *End channeling*



Accept no substitutes. There is no channeling of Aeson. So Fru. She's a looker. What do you say you give her my email?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> channeling Aeson eh? I haven't seen him at ALL today. Poor guy is probably suffering at work.  :\



I've been busy with work and something else.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Accept no substitutes. There is no channeling of Aeson. So Fru. She's a looker. What do you say you give her my email?



Hmm, competition.


----------



## megamania

...and something else.....   sounds mysterious.


Allo Hive.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> ...and something else.....   sounds mysterious.
> 
> 
> Allo Hive.




'allo yourself.

It's nothing too mysterious.  He's just plotting our doom.


DOOM!


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1) 2) Yep, my one redeming feature is that I'm a rich SoB.  Well, rich-ish.  Well off for a twenty five year old, anyways.  It's not like I've got a trust fund or anything though.





Must be nice.  I spent the day on the phone dealing with banks.   I'm constantly behind paying late fees so I figured I would ask about help.   They won't help until I'm 48 days behind.   The bastards.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 'allo yourself.
> 
> It's nothing too mysterious.  He's just plotting our doom.
> 
> 
> DOOM!





Kinda like Brain always plotting to take over the world.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmm, competition.



There is no competition. Why would she want a frog when she can have a man.  I don't think if she kisses you, you'll turn into a prince.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is no competition. Why would she want a frog when she can have a man.  I don't think if she kisses you, you'll turn into a prince.




You never know.  I know all the words to _Raspberry Beret_.  

What?

What do you mean, "wrong kind of Prince"?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Kinda like Brain always plotting to take over the world.



A little bit more like Pinky, but whatever


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You never know.  I know all the words to _Raspberry Beret_.
> 
> What?
> 
> What do you mean, "wrong kind of Prince"?



You're on the right track. I'm sure she's into the fruity prince.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're on the right track. I'm sure she's into the fruity prince.



She could.  He's a very popular artist.

Want to blow your mind?  Ponder this for a moment.

Go back in time to the early 1980's and consider two pop musicians of the time.
Prince and Michael Jackson.
Then come to the realization that Prince would grow up to be the comparitively NORMAL one of the two.  WOAH.


----------



## megamania

you make my brain hurt.....


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A little bit more like Pinky, but whatever




Pinky was planted there in the lab by NATO to make sure none of Brain's plans worked.


----------



## megamania

I have to go and mow the @%$^*! lawn now before work.

Still fighting the erge to order stuff from Gamer Outfitters also.   I sooooo want the new figures that are coming out next month......


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Pinky was planted there in the lab by NATO to make sure none of Brain's plans worked.




Actually, if you think about it, Pinky was the supergenius, he could levitate, and could come to intuitive leaps that others couldn't. Brain was simply a megalomaniacal idiot, incapable of seeing the simplest, most obvious flaws in his plans, but with some serious schooling in elocution.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She could.  He's a very popular artist.
> 
> Want to blow your mind?  Ponder this for a moment.
> 
> Go back in time to the early 1980's and consider two pop musicians of the time.
> Prince and Michael Jackson.
> Then come to the realization that Prince would grow up to be the comparitively NORMAL one of the two.  WOAH.



Did you just call me Michael Jackson?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you just call me Michael Jackson?




Actually, no.  It's just one of those random thought association things I have in my mind.  I thought I'd share it.  I called you Pinky earlier, but Warlock turned that into a compliment.

Although Mega might have been implying that you were a government stooge.



			
				Charlie Daniels said:
			
		

> You may not know it but this man is a spy.
> He's a undercover agent for the FBI
> And he's been sent down here to infiltrate the Ku Klux Klan!
> Would you believe this man has gone as far
> As tearing Wallace stickers off the bumpers of cars.
> And he voted for George McGovern for President.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually, no.  It's just one of those random thought association things I have in my mind.  I thought I'd share it.  I called you Pinky earlier, but Warlock turned that into a compliment.
> 
> Although Mega might have been implying that you were a government stooge.



I'd rather be Pinky than Michael Jackson right now.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you just call me Michael Jackson?



No, he said you're more normal than him.  Which isn't saying much


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> No, he said you're more normal than him.  Which isn't saying much



I don't want to be normal. I don't want to be Michael Jackson either.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't want to be normal. I don't want to be Michael Jackson either.



Fine.  You can be Jermaine.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fine.  You can be Jermaine.




Now that's just a low blow...


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now that's just a low blow...



Would you rather he be La Toya?


----------



## Aeson

Yo Dawg. I want to be Randy.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd rather be Pinky than Michael Jackson right now.





Haveing a nose is highly over-rated


----------



## megamania

Just survived a serious little storm complete with 1/2 - 3/4 inch hail.   Later I'm going to check on the car.  I doubt anything happened to it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yo Dawg. I want to be Randy.



Ooo, I'm afraid that's just not possible at this time.

I'm prepared to offer a discount on Andrew.

Slightly used.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now that's just a low blow...




any of the Jacksons would be.  janet is possibly the only "sane" one and I question that with stunts like the superbowl a few years ago.

course it is better than drug over dosing in public like up-teen million of the teen- mid-twenties celebs and rockers of nowadays.

I used to envy Spears and the others.   Now I think they are pathetic.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Just survived a serious little storm complete with 1/2 - 3/4 inch hail.   Later I'm going to check on the car.  I doubt anything happened to it.



All hail Megamania!  Hail!  Hail!

Er.  Right.


----------



## megamania

If I was put into house arrest it would be worse than Hilton's "jail" time.   But the bimbo in general so can find out what real life is like.   Frag.   She gets put into a special care room away from everyone and given special treatment.

Introduce her to Helga.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Introduce her to Helga.



Your new nickname is "glove".  Wanna know why?

*flexes fist*


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> All hail Megamania!  Hail!  Hail!
> 
> Er.  Right.





hail = hale= halll Right MOFO!


Sorry.


Never said I was a great with spelling or grammar...   manners for even.....


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your new nickname is "glove".  Wanna know why?
> 
> *flexes fist*




Get on your knees *****!


I hope she gets into at least one fist fight there.  If there is a gawd let it be.....


----------



## megamania

Yo hafrogman... why haven't you gone ah runnin'?


Generally I show up and people leave.   I would say its my BO but you can't smell it (I blame that on Ugh).   Must be Mania's personality quirks.   Mega doesn't help as he is a spass.  Al, currently me, is laid back and likes to talk is quirky slang or use movie quotes.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Never said I was a great with spelling or grammar...   manners for even.....



No, no.  Hail is the right spelling for the weather event.  And the act of calling someone's name.  It's a pun.

MacBeth:  If three witches can truly see the future then tell me what lies ahead!
Three Witches:  Hail, MacBeth.  Hail!  Hail!
MacBeth: Not the weather!  Give me a prediction!
Three Witches:  All hail MacBeth, thou shalt be Thane of Glamis, and Thane of Cawdor!
MacBeth:  Thane?!?!  THANE?!?!
...
What the bloody hell's a Thane?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I hope she gets into at least one fist fight there.  If there is a gawd let it be.....



Honestly, I was just thrilled that she didn't get off completely.  It may not be all we might desire for her, but having to actually spend time in jail. . . so much more than we usually see for celebrity crimes.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Yo hafrogman... why haven't you gone ah runnin'?



boredom.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.  New storm.  Thunder shook the house.   Time to turn off the computer.

Back either in a few or around mid-night.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> Would you rather he be La Toya?




I was just thinking that would be a LOWER blow...I believe the accepted response is...

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.




.iH


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ooo, I'm afraid that's just not possible at this time.
> 
> I'm prepared to offer a discount on Andrew.
> 
> Slightly used.



I prefer new models. I don't care for used.


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive.




Greetings....how goes?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings....how goes?



Not bad. Working on laundry and trying to clean up my desktop. Lots of random files that need to be unzipped and put in the right place.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Working on laundry and trying to clean up my desktop. Lots of random files that need to be unzipped and put in the right place.




Oh yeah, still haven't finished that on my home server....too many files....rrrggghhh


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, still haven't finished that on my home server....too many files....rrrggghhh



It does take a long time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It does take a long time.




The Image folders are the worst...so many files, from so many places, with no consistent naming schema....sometimes I'd rather poke my eyes out with a burning, pointy stick. But THAT particular desire passes REAL quick. chuckle


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive.



Hiya.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya.



Hello


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The Image folders are the worst...so many files, from so many places, with no consistent naming schema....sometimes I'd rather poke my eyes out with a burning, pointy stick. But THAT particular desire passes REAL quick. chuckle




Yeah. I have about 80 GB of png files that I am trying to organize. It is a mess. Luckily, I have a separate hard drive for it all.


----------



## Aeson

I have lots of image files on my hard drive also.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah. I have about 80 GB of png files that I am trying to organize. It is a mess. Luckily, I have a separate hard drive for it all.




I keep all my stuff on a mirrored RAID for data safety. I think you have more images than me...I think I clocked in at about 30 GB of images, and 30 of music, and 20 of computer gaming support and miscellaneous files, about 40 of Tech support programs, and another 40 of RPG stuff....

Luckily the server is separate, so I don't have that filling my main computer...I wouldn't have any space...


----------



## Ferret

80GB? Wow, I thought I had alot. My whole HD is 80GB!  

I do need to organize my stuff though, hmm...


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> 80GB? Wow, I thought I had alot. My whole HD is 80GB!
> 
> I do need to organize my stuff though, hmm...



It's because I am a digi scrapper. It's a sickness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Accept no substitutes. There is no channeling of Aeson. So Fru. She's a looker. What do you say you give her my email?



She's not too big on long distance relationships. Sorry.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's because I am a digi scrapper. It's a sickness.




It's fun, but I've only used my powers for GM Evil (Cropping them into beautiful 1" squares for use on the battlegrid), and weblogos, and resizing images I like to work as wallpapers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's nothing too mysterious.  He's just plotting our doom.
> 
> DOOM!



Phenomenal cosmic powers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You never know.  I know all the words to _Raspberry Beret_.
> 
> What?
> 
> What do you mean, "wrong kind of Prince"?









 ROFLOMA!!!!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Phenomenal cosmic powers?



No Fru it's:

Phenomenal cosmic powers


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> No Fru it's:
> 
> Phenomenal cosmic powers





...itty-bitty living space...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yo Dawg. I want to be Randy.



Savage?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ...itty-bitty living space...



Exactly


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Exactly




heh heh heh


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.





			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> .iH



Low.


----------



## Ferret

I used to salvage photos, but I stopped, it'll probably pick up again sometime in the future. I need it to feed my photoshop addiction.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Low.



wol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> No Fru it's:
> 
> Phenomenal cosmic powers



Oh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> wol



lop


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> I used to salvage photos, but I stopped, it'll probably pick up again sometime in the future. I need it to feed my photoshop addiction.



~needs PS CS2


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how is everone today?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how is everone today?



meh.

you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> meh.
> 
> you?



I'm good. Slept for nine hours. Didn't think I needed that much sleep.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Savage?



Snap into a Slim Jim. OHH YEAH!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm good. Slept for nine hours. Didn't think I needed that much sleep.  :\



Lucky.

I, too, slept for 9 hours.  But in my case it was 4 hours and 5 hours, which is never quite as effective as a contiguous block.  Add to that the fact that I probably did need 9 hours, because the last few nights haven't been at all as restfull, and now I'm just tired.

Looks like I picked a hell of a day to quit taking amphetamines.  (name that quote?)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Snap into a Slim Jim. OHH YEAH!



You said Randy, so I thought you meant Randy Savage.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Savage?



Fred?


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I'm pretty good, but I'm outta here...work be done....cya all later


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Looks like I picked a hell of a day to quit taking amphetamines.  (name that quote?)



Grumpy old men!


----------



## Ferret

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~needs PS CS2




I have PS 8, I'd like the CS2 though. I saw a tutorial for it a while back it looked amazing.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how is everone today?




I'm pretty good, had an exam today but it went quite well, then had a Tae Kwon Do session which went reasonably well. So I'm in an agreeable mood


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No Fru it's:
> 
> Phenomenal cosmic powers



That's right. 
I have Phenomenal cosmic powers


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Grumpy old men!



*buzzer*  No, I'm sorry.  But you can still have a copy of our home game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fred?



See post 17839.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *buzzer*  No, I'm sorry.  But you can still have a copy of our home game.



Which movie then?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right.
> I have Phenomenal cosmic powers



Hah!  I have I have Phenomenial Cosmic Powers

All the power in the universe. . . but I can only use it to scratch my nose, take out the garbage and dust up on the top shelf.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's right.
> I have Phenomenal comic powers



FIFY


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which movie then?



Figured it out; Airplane!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She's not too big on long distance relationships. Sorry.



Don't count me out yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> All the power in the universe. . . but I can only use it to scratch my nose, take out the garbage and dust up on the top shelf.



 :\ Wow, thant stinks.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> See post 17839.



Nah, I prefer Fred Savage.  He could take out Randy Savage.


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Figured it out; Airplane!



Very good.  Google?  Or did it just come to you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't count me out yet.



Why? Are you planning to move to AZ?


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> FIFY



I can be funny at times. I approve of that FFIY.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Very good.  Google?  Or did it just come to you?



It came to me. I have the movie in my collection; it has been a while since I watched it, but the scene came to me in a fit of confusion.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't count me out yet.



I wouldn't count yourself in too early either


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why? Are you planning to move to AZ?



You never know what I might do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I wouldn't count yourself in too early either



Another mysterious person!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You never know what I might do.



I bet that thing you are contemplating has to do with your store.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, I prefer Fred Savage.  He could take out Randy Savage.









 WHAT??!! Fred would be a grease stian on a wall before he could throw a punch.


----------



## Aeson

I don't think you said why she's soon to be single. She's not one of those black widow types is she? Mates then kills her partner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think you said why she's soon to be single. She's not one of those black widow types is she? Mates then kills her partner.



No. Her husband is a drunk that doesn't want rehab. Divorce is in the works.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Another mysterious person!



That's what the title says


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think you said why she's soon to be single. She's not one of those black widow types is she? Mates then kills her partner.



I think the "D" word could be infered.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That's what the title says



I think you forgot to put International before Man.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think you forgot to put International before Man.



Maybe he's never left Illinois.

Don't begrudge him his title simply because he's a homebody.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe he's never left Illinois.
> 
> Don't begrudge him his title simply because he's a homebody.



 I've been all over the states.  :\

One time I was in four states and all at the same time.


----------



## Aurora

Dammit somebody remind me how to add a font into my fonts folder. I can't freaking find it. It has been awhile since I had to do this.....


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think the "D" word could be infered.  But I could be wrong.





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. Her husband is a drunk that doesn't want rehab. Divorce is in the works.



But I'm not.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been all over the states.  :\
> 
> One time I was in four states and all at the same time.



At one point I had been to more countries than states.......sad.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No. Her husband is a drunk that doesn't want rehab. Divorce is in the works.



That is a good reason to break things off. I hate to see marriages end but sometimes it's for the best. I hope things work out for them and he does get the help he needs. The divorce might be the wakeup call he needs.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dammit somebody remind me how to add a font into my fonts folder. I can't freaking find it. It has been awhile since I had to do this.....



C:/Windows/fonts.

Copy and paste should work.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One time I was in four states and all at the same time.




Yeah, that's a fun spot.  I have a turquoise dragon pendant I bought from one of the endless vendors there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But I'm not.



 What do you mean?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One time I was in four states and all at the same time.



It's not that hard to do if you're in the four corners area.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What do you mean?



I said "I could be wrong", but as it turns out, I'm not.  It doesn't make me look terribly prescient that your post came before mine.  But it wasn't there when I started typing, I swear.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> C:/Windows/fonts.
> 
> Copy and paste should work.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not that hard to do if you're in the four corners area.



Thats exactly where I was!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thank you very much.



Glad to be of service.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I said "I could be wrong", but as it turns out, I'm not.  It doesn't make me look terribly prescient that your post came before mine.  But it wasn't there when I started typing, I swear.



Okay and I know. The bastard is also physically abusive of my sister, but only when he is very mad or drunk. My sister doesn't want her son to be raised in that environment and I don't blame her.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> At one point I had been to more countries than states.......sad.



This isn't that difficult.

A lot of people in the world probably have a 1 country to 0 state ratio.  I myself was born like that.  Then I came to America, but a connecting flight in New York means that by the time we reached Arizona I was tied 2 for 2.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay and I know. The bastard is also physically abusive of my sister, but only when he is very mad or drunk. My sister doesn't want her son to be raised in that environment and I don't blame her.



Yeah, he sounds like he has a few issues.  I hope she and your nephew do well.



For the record my comments were more along the line of "I think we can assume divorce before jumping straight to the 'black widow' theory"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This isn't that difficult.
> 
> A lot of people in the world probably have a 1 country to 0 state ratio.  I myself was born like that.  Then I came to America, but a connecting flight in New York means that by the time we reached Arizona I was tied 2 for 2.



I have a friend that was born on an international flight from Australia to the U.S.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have a friend that was born on an international flight from Australia to the U.S.



Ah, the infamous 0:0 ratio.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, he sounds like he has a few issues.  I hope she and your nephew do well.



They will do well. They have the love and support of myself and my parents. And with time I'm sure my sister will find someone she can settle down with that is mature and unconditionally loving.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, the infamous 0:0 ratio.



Why is it infamous?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They will do well. They have the love and support of myself and my parents. And with time I'm sure my sister will find someone she can settle down with that is mature and unconditionally loving.



Yay for family    


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why is it infamous?



 Err... I don't know.  Because it looks like a smiley face with two noses?



		Code:
	

0.0 - "hi."                                    0:0
0.0                  "hi, I have two noses." - 0:0
0.0 - "please don't kill me, two-nosed man."   0:0
0.0                                    "no." - 0:0
0.0 - "weep."                         "die." - 0:0
X.X - "dead."           "maniacal laughter." - 0:0


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay and I know. The bastard is also physically abusive of my sister, but only when he is very mad or drunk. My sister doesn't want her son to be raised in that environment and I don't blame her.



I don't blame her either. She's doing the right thing if he refuses to get help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err... I don't know.  Because it looks like a smiley face with two noses?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0.0 - "hi."                                    0:0
> 0.0                  "hi, I have two noses." - 0:0
> 0.0 - "please don't kill me, two-nosed man."
> 0.0                                    "no." - 0:0
> 0.0 - "weep."                         "die." - 0:0
> X.X - "dead."           "maniacal laughter." - 0:0



Arrgh. Why do people have to be so mysterious?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Arrgh. Why do people have to be so mysterious?



What's mysterious?  It was a random, throw away comment.  Truly meaningless.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Arrgh. Why do people have to be so mysterious?



We like to play with your mind.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> We like to play with your mind.



SHHH!  on'tday etlay imhay inay onay ethay anplay!


----------



## Ferret

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Arrgh. Why do people have to be so mysterious?




It's a secret.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> SHHH!  on'tday etlay imhay inay onay ethay anplay!



I have never before seen someone write in Pig-Latin.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never before seen someone write in Pig-Latin.



I'm proud to be your first?

It did raise one question.  How do you shush someone in pig-latin?

shhhay?
ayshhh?
ush-shay?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm proud to be your first?




ROFLMAO



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> It did raise one question.  How do you shush someone in pig-latin?
> 
> shhhay?
> ayshhh?
> ush-shay?




utshay ethay uckfay upay?   Heeheehee


----------



## Aurora

Oh wait you meant without words?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> utshay ethay uckfay upay?   Heeheehee



Utshay ouryay iepay-olehay!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Utshay ouryay iepay-olehay!



Nice one


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh wait you meant without words?





Yes, I meant without words.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, I meant without words.



I'd just smack 'em.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Utshay ouryay iepay-olehay!




SIGGED!


----------



## Aurora

Dinner is here. Must away.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> SIGGED!



Taken out of context like that it makes it look like I'm summoning Cthulu or something.

anghftay!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi Aurora. How are you today?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Taken out of context like that it makes it look like I'm summoning Cthulu or something.
> 
> anghftay!



Hilarious!   

SIGGED!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dinner is here. Must away.



Later, enjoy your dinner.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hilarious!
> 
> SIGGED!



Jeez, twice in as many minutes.  It's a good thing my title is never been _*G*_igged.


----------



## Ferret

Shouldn't that be Iggedsay?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ferret said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be Iggedsay?



Iggwilv?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jeez, twice in as many minutes.  It's a good thing my title is never been _*G*_igged.



And don't forget that I sigged your little poem about ribbit good.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And don't forget that I sigged your little poem about ribbit good.



Yeah, apparently you'll sig anything    

Hmm, now it makes me wish I had looked earlier.  Did I replace myself?  Or have you been seeing other signatures?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, apparently you'll sig anything
> 
> Hmm, now it makes me wish I had looked earlier.  Did I replace myself?  Or have you been seeing other signatures?



I'll sig anything thats hilarious.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> SHHH!  on'tday etlay imhay inay onay ethay anplay!



Ehay on'tway etgay itway anywayway.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never before seen someone write in Pig-Latin.



Pig Latin Translator


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ehay on'tway etgay itway anywayway.



Wrong, I do get it!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wrong, I do get it!



Ohay Oesnay!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ohay Oesnay!



Induction begins at midnight AZ time!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Induction begins at midnight AZ time!



Induction?  Like. . . you're going to use me to generate an electric current?  Or are YOU being mysterious now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Induction?  Like. . . you're going to use me to generate an electric current?  Or are YOU being mysterious now?



Take it as you will.

MWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Take it as you will.
> 
> MWAHAHAHA!!!



You scare me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wrong, I do get it!



Aybemay e'shay artersmay anthay eway oughtthay. It'sway estbay 
eway etlay ethay ommandercay owknay.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aybemay e'shay artersmay anthay eway oughtthay. It'sway estbay
> eway etlay ethay ommandercay owknay.



Utbay eshay eftlay orfay innerday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aybemay e'shay artersmay anthay eway oughtthay. It'sway estbay
> eway etlay ethay ommandercay owknay.



You'd better let the commander know!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Utbay eshay eftlay orfay innerday.




Eway ukenay imhay omfray orbitway. It'sway ethay onlyway ayway 
otay ebay uresay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Utbay eshay eftlay orfay innerday.



She may have went to dinner, but I highly doubt that she approves!  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'd better let the commander know!



What are you talking about?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?



This: _*points down.*_




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> It'sway estbay eway etlay ethay ommandercay owknay.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?



I think it's a threat.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She may have went to dinner, but I highly doubt that she approves!  :\



Aww, we're just having a little fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think it's a threat.



Someones gonna get gigged if the pig-latin doesn't stop. I am very fluent in it and can see it for the words that they truly are.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Someones gonna get gigged, if the pig-latin doesn't stop. I am very fluent in it and can see it for the words that they truly are.



Pfft, nobody can gig me here.  Sedar and Sedar and Suzi never journey into the depths of the hive.

Now if your sister wanted to "gig" me . . .     I have no idea what it's a euphamism for, but it sounds filthy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now if your sister wanted to "gig" me . . .     I have no idea what it's a euphamism for, but it sounds filthy.



You are going the right way for a gigged bottom. I'll have my sister come after you with a very pointy stabbity stick, and no that is not a euphamism.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are going the right way for a gigged bottom. I'll have my sister come after you with a very pointy stabbity stick, and no that is not a euphamism.



Damn.  I like euphamisms.  It's my favorite word.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I think Aeson got the picture.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She may have went to dinner, but I highly doubt that she approves!  :\



Now I'm confused. Are you assuming we're talking about someone in particular?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now I'm confused. Are you assuming we're talking about someone in particular?



I took your comment and ran with it.  Aurora is our commander, because she left for dinner.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now I'm confused. Are you assuming we're talking about someone in particular?



Aurora. You dinkle!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aurora. You dinkle!



Aeson's a dog?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aurora. You dinkle!



I wasn't talking about anyone.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aeson's a dog?



Someone needs to let Dingledog know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aeson's a dog?



No, he's a dawg.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, he's a dawg.



Who let him out?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wasn't talking about anyone.



Oh, sure, and I'm the missing Tannenbaum!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who let him out?



Xzibit


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who let him out?



Sedarfairy.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, sure, and I'm the missing Tannenbaum!



Believe it or not, Mulder.  The truth isn't out there.  I didn't assume for a moment that you couldn't read Pig-Latin.  It's all just a joke between Aeson and I.  Aurora has not been scheming behind your back (that I know of).


----------



## Aurora

Aurora doesn't need to scheme.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora doesn't need to scheme.



Gadzooks!  She's on to us!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sedarfairy.



I thought she was hungry like the wolf.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora doesn't need to scheme.



Glad to hear it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Gadzooks!  She's on to me!




FIFY


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, you guys are weird.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora doesn't need to scheme.



No. Everyone else does all the work. You get the credit.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are weird.



You think?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are weird.



Atsthay ethay undestatementway ofway ethay earyay.


----------



## Wereserpent

Is it just my micorwave, or do microwave dinners always take a lot longer to cook then the box says to cook them?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Is it just my micorwave, or do microwave dinners always take a lot longer to cook then the box says to cook them?



It's your microwave. It has less power than the box recommends.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's your microwave. It has less power than the box recommends.




stupid microwave...it probably got my frog as well%


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> stupid microwave...it probably got my frog as well%



I wouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> stupid microwave...it probably got my frog as well%



You can check to see if it's at full power. That might work.
My home microwave pops a bag of popcorn in 1 1/2 minutes. Some Microwaves take twice that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Is it just my micorwave, or do microwave dinners always take a lot longer to cook then the box says to cook them?




Mine is the same way for ANYTHING I stick in the microwave.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You think?




Yeah, every once in a while.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, every once in a while.



Give us time. We'll make it all the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can check to see if it's at full power. That might work.
> My home microwave pops a bag of popcorn in 1 1/2 minutes. Some Microwaves take twice that.



Ours takes 5 minute to fully pop a bag, but then half of it is burnt.   

I have tried to convince my dad that we need a new microwave, but he totally doesn't care.


----------



## megamania

My old microwave popped one brand perfectly at 3:35 and another brand at 3:00.   Sometimes it depends on brand.

The new microwave has a popcorn setting button that works well.   We normally buy the Wal-mart popcorn.  15 bags for 2.59 is extremely good and the popcorn tastes good.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are weird.





REAl-ly?   I hadn't noticed.   Did you Mega?  How about you Al?  Maybe Ugh?   Nope we four don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## megamania

It appears everyone here is normal and has gone to sleepy-time so I'll exit left now.


----------



## hafrogman

A new day, a new round of hive posting.

... all alone.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A new day, a new round of hive posting.
> 
> ... all alone.




So you think...the ninja posters are just waiting for the right moment...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So you think...the ninja posters are just waiting for the right moment...



Meh, 37 minutes does not ninja-like reflexes make.


----------



## Aeson

I think Warlock has learned the joys of stealth posting.


----------



## hafrogman

Happy Happy Joy Joy.



Spoiler



Stealth Joy!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think Warlock has learned the joys of stealth posting.



Meh


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Happy Happy Joy Joy.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Stealth Joy!



For some reason this seems familiar to me as a song. Is this from a children's song?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> For some reason this seems familiar to me as a song. Is this from a children's song?




Its Ren and Stimpy!


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Its Ren and Stimpy!



 Yep.  I was never that big a fan, but that damn phrase has stuck with me for over a decade now.


----------



## Aeson

I never got into Ren and Stimpy either but I remember that phrase.


----------



## Aurora

Never really watched that show. Most of the time I just found it gross. Could be why I remember it though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Never really watched that show. Most of the time I just found it gross. Could be why I remember it though.



It was too gross. I'm not a big fan of gross out humor.


----------



## Aeson

Hiya, Aurora. How goes it?


----------



## Ferret

I never liked Ren and Stimpie. Like you say, its too gross. Now, give me The Thing and that's a different matter.


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> I never liked Ren and Stimpie. Like you say, its too gross. Now, give me The Thing and that's a different matter.



I never watched the Thing. Not sure why. Dshai did though and he loved it.


----------



## Ferret

Dshai? On the boards? It's just so gory and strange that it grabs your attention!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meh




Meh, as well. More importantly, I am actually somewhat busy today making a composite zip code/NY Subway map, so being invisible means people don't think I'm around, thus not likely to respond immediately, which I can't really...seems fairly useful...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya, Aurora. How goes it?



Not bad. Doing laundry once again. *sigh*

Last night I worked on a photo for a friend (and then of course turned it into a layout   )

Tell me what you think. This is the photo before and then I added a background to it in this layout. Do you think that the background looks real enough?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Meh, as well. More importantly, I am actually somewhat busy today making a composite zip code/NY Subway map, so being invisible means people don't think I'm around, thus not likely to respond immediately, which I can't really...seems fairly useful...



A NY Subway map? Interesting.


----------



## Aeson

The background looks pretty real to me.


----------



## Aurora

I am gonna go heat up some pizza for lunch. We got some Dominoes thin crust pizza last night. I was quite surprised....it was really good. I love thin crust pizza. I just hate getting it because it costs the same as a reg pizza but you are getting like half as much foodage. :\


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The background looks pretty real to me.



Sweet. Thanks. I put her up against a white background on purpose so it would be easy to cut away. I need to just buy a photo backdrop and put together my light boxes like I have wanted to for awhile now. God knows I have a good enough camera to take professional looking photos. Now if I could just learn to use it properly.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Doing laundry once again. *sigh*
> 
> Last night I worked on a photo for a friend (and then of course turned it into a layout   )
> 
> Tell me what you think. This is the photo before and then I added a background to it in this layout. Do you think that the background looks real enough?




Nifty! Nice blending, and I think the foreground limits the depth of the background, thus preventing any real focus on it as unreal, especially since there don't appear to be any incongruous edge issues on the figure. Well done.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna go heat up some pizza for lunch. We got some Dominoes thin crust pizza last night. I was quite surprised....it was really good. I love thin crust pizza. I just hate getting it because it costs the same as a reg pizza but you are getting like half as much foodage. :\



I like it also. I never understood how they got away with charging the same price. The toppings are the same amount regardless of the crust type. That could be one reason. 


BTW The most expensive topping on a pizza is the cheese and it's the one they use the most.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> A NY Subway map? Interesting.




Need to figure out easy access to potential focus groups facilities for specific zip codes we will be targeting for survey . Thus, subway access is important, since some of the areas are modestly large when it comes to transit.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet. Thanks. I put her up against a white background on purpose so it would be easy to cut away. I need to just buy a photo backdrop and put together my light boxes like I have wanted to for awhile now. God knows I have a good enough camera to take professional looking photos. Now if I could just learn to use it properly.  :\



You took the picture also? I say go for it if you can afford it.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nifty! Nice blending, and I think the foreground limits the depth of the background, thus preventing any real focus on it as unreal, especially since there don't appear to be any incongruous edge issues on the figure. Well done.



Thanks  I sat there and carefully feathered (by hand) the foreground to get rid of that "pasted" look. I know there is a way to easily feather (I even found the tutorials) but I couldn't get it to work for some reason. (I have never had problems with it before.) Took me forever this way, but I spent a long time trying to get it to work the other way and then finally just gave up.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You took the picture also? I say go for it if you can afford it.



Yes. 
You can find backdrops for not too terribly much money. Actually for about the cost of one professional photo shoot + pics. Light boxes are expensive if you buy them, but fairly cheap and easy to construct on your own and the homemade ones work just as well.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes.
> You can find backdrops for not too terribly much money. Actually for about the cost of one professional photo shoot + pics. Light boxes are expensive if you buy them, but fairly cheap and easy to construct on your own and the homemade ones work just as well.



 Then do it. You never know. You might start a career as a photographer.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks  I sat there and carefully feathered (by hand) the foreground to get rid of that "pasted" look. I know there is a way to easily feather (I even found the tutorials) but I couldn't get it to work for some reason. (I have never had problems with it before.) Took me forever this way, but I spent a long time trying to get it to work the other way and then finally just gave up.




You are quite welcome, if that's manually done, I'm doubly impressed. When I've had feathering problems in PS, it's generally been because I've either had the wrong thing selected, the wrong layer targeted, or the wrong "side" of the two objects selected in terms of layer level. And it's the one thing that is hard to intuit when editing, in my opinion. So, even weller doner...chuckle


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then do it. You never know. You might start a career as a photographer.



This is something that I have actually considered. I love photography, but only consider myself a novice. I want to take some classes mainly just for myself. I am sure once I get a studio set up at home though my friends are gonna want to bring their kids over. LOL I am fine with that.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So you think...the ninja posters are just waiting for the right moment...




Like.  Right.  NOW!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, 37 minutes does not ninja-like reflexes make.




Actually, I ninja-posted 3 seconds afterwards, but my ninja skills are so good that you can't even see the post and EnWorld would swear that it's not even there.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon, the ninja bard.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is something that I have actually considered. I love photography, but only consider myself a novice. I want to take some classes mainly just for myself. I am sure once I get a studio set up at home though my friends are gonna want to bring their kids over. LOL I am fine with that.



You should do it. So many people put things off. Don't waste anymore time. If it's something that makes you happy then you need to try.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are quite welcome, if that's manually done, I'm doubly impressed. When I've had feathering problems in PS, it's generally been because I've either had the wrong thing selected, the wrong layer targeted, or the wrong "side" of the two objects selected in terms of layer level. And it's the one thing that is hard to intuit when editing, in my opinion. So, even weller doner...chuckle



*grumble grumble* There have been many times that I have not been able to get something to work and pissed and moaned about it for hours and it was because I had one thing incorrectly check marked or something like that.   It is a good thing that dshai is a patient man and without ever having even looked at a program before, can sit down and quickly figure things out. He knows almost nothing about PS, and yet he is the one who has helped me fix many problems.  :\  PS is just so VERY complex that *especially for a beginner* any task can seem daunting. 

The photo that I worked the most on was one of my girlfriend's little girl. I just loved the photo, but hated that she was sitting on the couch. I spent 5 hours working on it and went from this to this. I love focal B&W photos.   

I don't think it is too terrible considering I was still really new to PS at the time. (That's why it took so long and still doesn't look all that great. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dog Moon, the ninja bard.



Pirates are better.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Pirates are better.



This is why we will never be.  Ninja rock.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *grumble grumble* There have been many times that I have not been able to get something to work and pissed and moaned about it for hours and it was because I had one thing incorrectly check marked or something like that.   It is a good thing that dshai is a patient man and without ever having even looked at a program before, can sit down and quickly figure things out. He knows almost nothing about PS, and yet he is the one who has helped me fix many problems.  :\  PS is just so VERY complex that *especially for a beginner* any task can seem daunting.
> 
> The photo that I worked the most on was one of my girlfriend's little girl. I just loved the photo, but hated that she was sitting on the couch. I spent 5 hours working on it and went from this to this. I love focal B&W photos.
> 
> I don't think it is too terrible considering I was still really new to PS at the time. (That's why it took so long and still doesn't look all that great. LOL




Bah! That's excellent. You've been able to restructure the photo so that the child center of gravity and placement don't look off, despite changing the surfaces relevant to posture. That's a fabulous rework. Even if I don't like pink.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is why we will never be.  Ninja rock.




Velociraptor Ninja Pirates in Space would win, though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *grumble grumble* There have been many times that I have not been able to get something to work and pissed and moaned about it for hours and it was because I had one thing incorrectly check marked or something like that.   It is a good thing that dshai is a patient man and without ever having even looked at a program before, can sit down and quickly figure things out. He knows almost nothing about PS, and yet he is the one who has helped me fix many problems.  :\  PS is just so VERY complex that *especially for a beginner* any task can seem daunting.
> 
> The photo that I worked the most on was one of my girlfriend's little girl. I just loved the photo, but hated that she was sitting on the couch. I spent 5 hours working on it and went from this to this. I love focal B&W photos.
> 
> I don't think it is too terrible considering I was still really new to PS at the time. (That's why it took so long and still doesn't look all that great. LOL



I remember seeing that picture. I think it looks pretty good. 

PS is a hard program to use. I recently got it and I can't do much with it at all. I haven't spent that much time with it either.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Velociraptor Ninja Pirates in Space would win, though.



Yes they would. Ninja pirates would be cool. I think there should have been some in Pirates 3.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Velociraptor Ninja Pirates in Space would win, though.



Well, hopefully Aurora won't meet any when she starts spell jamming in a few months.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, hopefully Aurora won't meet any when she starts spell jamming in a few months.



dshai is writing it up as we speak.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Even if I don't like pink.



I used to hate pink. I mean, detest it. I didn't own a single pink thing despite being female. Then, I had a little girl..........


----------



## Ferret

Pink = bad. Pirates = good. =D

PS is a really good programme. I must have been using it for at least a year though, and I fell like I've got the hang of the basics and then some. But I'm no master. I've never worked on anything like yours though. You've done a great job though!   If I hadn't know it wasn't fiddled with, besides the pink it would look realistic enough to fool me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to hate pink. I mean, detest it. I didn't own a single pink thing despite being female. Then, I had a little girl..........



Kids have that effect on people.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, hopefully Aurora won't meet any when she starts spell jamming in a few months.




Oh, there's so much worse things to run into in Wildspace...chuckle...I love Spelljammer...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to hate pink. I mean, detest it. I didn't own a single pink thing despite being female. Then, I had a little girl..........




And so it goes. chuckle. Though, a number of my female friends who are also mothers buy pink, but still detest it. The consensus seems to be that they'd hate it less if it wasn't the almost required default for mainstream baby clothes.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, there's so much worse things to run into in Wildspace...chuckle...I love Spelljammer...



She's already been kidnapped by mind flayers once.  :\  

I honestly don't know much about spell jamming. In Dshai's world, it is not spoken about. Only those who know about it do it (none of which ,until now, are originally from his world) and they aren't allowed to speak to those who are uneducated on the subject. Is that how it is in the books?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's already been kidnapped by mind flayers once.  :\
> 
> I honestly don't know much about spell jamming. In Dshai's world, it is not spoken about. Only those who know about it do it (none of which ,until now, are originally from his world) and they aren't allowed to speak to those who are uneducated on the subject. Is that how it is in the books?



The Prime Directive. Avoid tainting the evolution of a budding civilization. I don't think it's in the book but I'm sure that might be what he is basing it off.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Prime Directive. Avoid tainting the evolution of a budding civilization. I don't think it's in the book but I'm sure that might be what he is basing it off.



I think he probably incorporates new things into his world differently than others. His world has changed, albeit slowly, since OD&D. Everything has to fit. It is all one big story. Things don't just appear out of nowhere. That's why Aurora is only the 2nd ever sorcerer in his world (the first was a BBEG- "Dunlore"). And there is a whole story behind it....There is pretty much a story behind everything in his world that wasn't a part of the original make-up.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think he probably incorporates new things into his world differently than others. His world has changed, albeit slowly, since OD&D. Everything has to fit. It is all one big story. Things don't just appear out of nowhere. That's why Aurora is only the 2nd ever sorcerer in his world (the first was a BBEG- "Dunlore"). And there is a whole story behind it....There is pretty much a story behind everything in his world that wasn't a part of the original make-up.



My thought still works. He's not introducing anything to the world. That would go against that. He's introducing spelljamming into the game. I see them as two different things.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's already been kidnapped by mind flayers once.  :\
> 
> I honestly don't know much about spell jamming. In Dshai's world, it is not spoken about. Only those who know about it do it (none of which ,until now, are originally from his world) and they aren't allowed to speak to those who are uneducated on the subject. Is that how it is in the books?




Oooh, kidnapped by mindflayers is good! (chuckle)

Spelljammer is much more...open-ended...in terms of integration then that. Every world tends to deal with it differently, and that's the general suggestion, so I'm sure he's adapting it to his world as appropriate. 

It would be better to say that the majority of the population of most worlds are simply unaware of what spelljamming ship is - to a commoner, a flying ship is just another wizard gone amuck with his enchatments. Different "world" integrating sourcebooks show that those in the know tend to deal with it differently on different campaign worlds. For instance, in FR, most folk pay it no more heed than a highly magical airship of the Southern Empires, though some cities demand that spelljammers land out of sight and sail in like normal vessels so as not to arouse the populace, and limit or otherwise proscribe the movement of smokepowder, while others retain small or hidden 'jamming navies, just incase there is a "threat from the sky". 

It's really a framework for "universe integration" for DMs. And it's got some of the greatest, nastiest, biggest beasties...EVER.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> My thought still works.



Did I say that it didn't?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> .....though some cities demand that spelljammers land out of sight and sail in like normal vessels so as not to arouse the populace.....




This is the way his whole world is. The people on other worlds consider his planet "unenlightened" and it is forbidden to just "fly in".



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And it's got some of the greatest, nastiest, biggest beasties...EVER.



So he tells me  Supposedly there is a Spell jammer novel series. Dshai wants me to read it. He is sure he has Book 1, but can't find it. So, I think Fett has it and is gonna let me borrow it.


----------



## Ferret

All this D&D is making me want to start again! Hope I find a group at Uni!

Also who forbids it? How is it controlled?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is the way his whole world is. The people on other worlds consider his planet "unenlightened" and it is forbidden to just "fly in".




Right, so that's his interpretation of the integration suggestions, and one that works extraordinarily well. Spelljammer and Planescape shared a sense of referring to prime world inhabitants as unenlightened in some sense (Planescape called them "Clueless", I forget what SJ called them), and it provides the perfect vehicle for introduction to their campaign concept without having to assume that everybody always knew about it. 




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> So he tells me  Supposedly there is a Spell jammer novel series. Dshai wants me to read it. He is sure he has Book 1, but can't find it. So, I think Fett has it and is gonna let me borrow it.




A word of warning about the novel series. The initial 3 books were pretty good, though the main character was a little emo sometimes. But as the series progressed, each book with a different author (each a newer and more untested author) the overall quality, IMO, went downhill quickly, and I was definitely uninspired and unimpressed by their handling of the metaphysical "triumph" at the series end. 

This MAY have had something to do with the fact that as the last books were coming out, the line as a whole was failing in retail terms, and focused support was seriously lacking. Ah well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ok, I'm outta here...later hive...


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> All this D&D is making me want to start again! Hope I find a group at Uni!
> 
> Also who forbids it? How is it controlled?



Where are you going to school Ferret?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm outta here...later hive...



Bye Warlock


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> Also who forbids it? How is it controlled?



I have no clue! LOL Supposedly there is a governing body of sorts.


----------



## Ferret

Going to bath to study Physics and Computing. Now those are a real geek's subjects 

Hmm, I was just thinking who watches the watchmen....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did I say that it didn't?



No, no you didn't.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm outta here...later hive...



Laterz


----------



## Aeson

Looks like the server was down for about 5 hours. Anyone going through withdrawals?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like the server was down for about 5 hours. Anyone going through withdrawals?



I was getting the shakes.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was getting the shakes.....




What flavor?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What flavor?



Jamoca.


----------



## dshai527

I don't normally drop by these parts, but as I happened by(Running a search on for another thread) and saw my name I thought I might make a remark about my world and SpellJamming. First off I don't usually run anything by the book, so the Spell Jamming concept was taken, but not the preset "society" of Jamming. The rock is still there, but It is not as written in the books. No flash powder etc etc. Agaeal (My world) is one of many, but it is considered unenlightened by the greater council (The Rock of Bral or if you go by one of my players the rock of Gibraltar). Anyway this means that the inhabitants are unaware of Jamming and there are reprcusions if Jammers are obvious. These reprecusions can be from many sources, but it usually comes down to money - Trade rights and mineral rights are very protected so the entity that owns the rights to a sphere might not want that particular planet from knowing and thus start trading without him being in place to profit from it. In the case of Agaeal though it is a God Pact. The Old gods who are now back in power know of Jamming and saw what it did to their first civilization and they despise it (Mainly because the gods divvy power based on the number of follwerers they have and Jamming adds a particular wrinkle into their power scheme - so they have banned it. A odd ship here and there is not of concern as long as they remain unseen and unheard. Thus they sent a representative to the rock and made their demands known or they would use their might against all Jammers.) Unenlightened planets are often used as prisons for wayward Jammers as well since there is no way to get off world or a planet may be kept unenlightened due to a relic of spelljamming that could sway the balance of power being hidden there. It just depends. Its all fun though and if the group heads that direction I will be happy to dust of the Jamming rules and give em the sail. Have fun.


----------



## Aeson

That's cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Good morning Hivers. Anyone miss me?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good morning Hivers. Anyone miss me?



Nah.




























Absolutely. Where the hell have you been? Guam or something?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nah.
> Absolutely. Where the hell have you been? Guam or something?




Nope, just a LOT going on but its starting to calm down. A lot of life changes happened in the past few weeks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Sweet! I might have a chance with her 

AND she wants to be with Kate Winslet. I am SOOOOOO in love.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, just a LOT going on but its starting to calm down. A lot of life changes happened in the past few weeks.



A lot of good changes I hope. Want to share in the good news?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sweet! I might have a chance with her
> 
> AND she wants to be with Kate Winslet. I am SOOOOOO in love.



That's hot.


----------



## Aurora

Good morning hive. 

Nice to see you Goldmoon


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A lot of good changes I hope. Want to share in the good news?




Some of it great but a few bad things.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning hive.
> 
> Nice to see you Goldmoon




Nice to be seen. I have an interesting story for you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Some of it great but a few bad things.



With the good often comes the bad.  I hope it's all worked out for you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nice to be seen. I have an interesting story for you.



Not for the rest of us?  I'm hurt.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning hive.
> 
> Nice to see you Goldmoon



Morning.

It is nice to have her back.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> With the good often comes the bad.  I hope it's all worked out for you.




Well, My life has improved but my career took a big hit at the same time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not for the rest of us?  I'm hurt.




Since it involves her, Ill tell her first and share only with her permission.


----------



## Aeson

Actually I not hurt. I'm just curious as heck. It's your private life and we shouldn't pry.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Since it involves her, Ill tell her first and share only with her permission.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, My life has improved but my career took a big hit at the same time.



The good with the bad? Careers can come back. I hope things take an upswing.


----------



## Aurora

Looks like dshai popped his head in this morning.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, My life has improved but my career took a big hit at the same time.






			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Since it involves her, Ill tell her first and share only with her permission.




Share only what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Looks like dshai popped his head in this morning.



And not to threaten me or Heckler. Bonus.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.




How do I reach you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The good with the bad? Careers can come back. I hope things take an upswing.




Career-wise, its not likely....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How do I reach you?



You can email through ENW.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Career-wise, its not likely....



That sucks. You seemed to really like your job.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can email through ENW.



He is correct. If you click on my name, you will see "send an email to Aurora".


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He is correct. If you click on my name, you will see "send an email to Aurora".



Also if you have IM you can reach her that way as well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That sucks. You seemed to really like your job.




Were not talking about my job. I can get one with the FAA if necessary, were talking my Air Force career.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were not talking about my job. I can get one with the FAA if necessary, were talking my Air Force career.



I'm sorry. I connected the two. I should have said career and not job. 

My theory on what happened seems to be more likely now.


----------



## Aeson

Yeah you can come to Atlanta. I'm sure they need someone like you at the airport.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I connected the two. I should have said career and not job.
> 
> My theory on what happened seems to be more likely now.




You have a theory? Do share.


----------



## Aurora

Sweet! UPS just delivered me a camera!  We signed up for a Key Bank account awhile back and they sent me a camera for doing so  Granted it;s nothing spectacular, but that is why I have a Nikon. This one is little and I can slip it in my purse and take it around with me. (There are always photo opportunities for a mom, and I don't always want to lug around my big camera!)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You have a theory? Do share.



It's a Don't ask, Don't tell thing. Some of the comments made here were seen by someone. I could be totally wrong. I took what you said and speculated. It involves Aurora and it affected your career in the Air Force.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hola folks...how's the Hive after the outage?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet! UPS just delivered me a camera!  We signed up for a Key Bank account awhile back and they sent me a camera for doing so  Granted it;s nothing spectacular, but that is why I have a Nikon. This one is little and I can slip it in my purse and take it around with me. (There are always photo opportunities for a mom, and I don't always want to lug around my big camera!)



That's cool. It's always fun to get a surprise in the mail.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You have a theory? Do share.



Yes, here is a shovel Aeson.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hola folks...how's the Hive after the outage?



I seriously went through withdrawals last night.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hola folks...how's the Hive after the outage?



Still working on getting my fix. I've had Aurora and Goldmoon to myself for awhile. That makes it a very good morning.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet! UPS just delivered me a camera!  We signed up for a Key Bank account awhile back and they sent me a camera for doing so  Granted it;s nothing spectacular, but that is why I have a Nikon. This one is little and I can slip it in my purse and take it around with me. (There are always photo opportunities for a mom, and I don't always want to lug around my big camera!)




All Right! Free stuff is always good!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hola folks...how's the Hive after the outage?



I guess I slept through an outage?  Well, I'm glad to see that everything's still here.

*kickes ENWorld's tires*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, here is a shovel Aeson.



I can't help it. My mind starts running scenarios.


----------



## Aurora

All right, hive, I hate to post and run, but it is for a good reason.....free food! Kylee and I are meeting dshai and my grandparents for lunch. And I AM HUNGRY! So is Kylee, she has been asking me for a sandwich the last 15 min or so. Be back later!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a Don't ask, Don't tell thing. Some of the comments made here were seen by someone. I could be totally wrong. I took what you said and speculated. It involves Aurora and it affected your career in the Air Force.




Youre partially right although Aurora is not involved.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well now, looky here, a bevy of beautiful ladies here today...

Just caught up...

Yay (to positive) and Booo, sorry to hear that (to negative) to you Goldmoon. Hope all works out well for you though. Life tends to kick us in the shins every so often, usually before opportunities.

Yeah, the outage was dulled by my other online enceavors, and well, me having to actually do work her at..well...work.

Oooh, I like Dshai's manipulating of the SJ universe. Cool.

Free Camera Good! 

Ok, I think that covers the pertinent parts.

Aeson, lucky dog...chuckle


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> And I AM HUNGRY! So is Kylee, she has been asking me for a sandwich the last 15 min or so. Be back later!



Am I then only one amused by the image of a little girl (preferably speaking in a bass voice) saying "Woman, make me a sammich!"

...

Although I'm sure your daughter would never be that disrespectful.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre partially right although Aurora is not involved.



I didn't want to be right about any of it. I'm sorry. That's not fair to you. Also I'm sorry for saying it in public. I should have said it privately to you first.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well now, looky here, a bevy of beautiful ladies here today...
> 
> Just caught up...
> 
> Yay (to positive) and Booo, sorry to hear that (to negative) to you Goldmoon. Hope all works out well for you though. Life tends to kick us in the shins every so often, usually before opportunities.
> 
> Yeah, the outage was dulled by my other online enceavors, and well, me having to actually do work her at..well...work.
> 
> Oooh, I like Dshai's manipulating of the SJ universe. Cool.
> 
> Free Camera Good!
> 
> Ok, I think that covers the pertinent parts.
> 
> Aeson, lucky dog...chuckle



I think I actually like this way of catching up. You didn't respond to the post individually.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I actually like this way of catching up. You didn't respond to the post individually.




Ayup. I've come to the conclusion that barring specific interaction necessities, this is much better for a catch up, even if it doesn't pad my postcount. Vive La Summarie!!


----------



## Aeson

Did you notice when the frog showed up the ladies disappeared? We might need to get rid of him. I have one of sedarfairy's stabbity sticks.


----------



## Aeson

There is a car outside with an alarm or something going off every 2 minutes. It's been doing it for around a hour. It's annoying the heck out of me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you notice when the frog showed up the ladies disappeared? We might need to get rid of him. I have one of sedarfairy's stabbity sticks.




Bah! Stabbity sticks are inaccurate, and not guaranteed to end your opponent on a successful shot. I would suggest Nordyne Defense Dynamics patented Rooto-Frog Bombs(TM) - impact triggered, soap emulsified sulfuric acid projectiles; not only do they melt skin, they have a moderate blast radius to handle bouncy targets, and by adding water, the soap activates, leaving the target zone clean, and evidence free!

Another high-quality, freedom enhancing product from Nordyne Defense Dynamics (makers of Happy Lumpy Puppy Chow(TM), because nothing says the future like radioactive recycling and dog food!)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! Stabbity sticks are inaccurate, and not guaranteed to end your opponent on a successful shot. I would suggest Nordyne Defense Dynamics patented Rooto-Frog Bombs(TM) - impact triggered, soap emulsified sulfuric acid projectiles; not only do they melt skin, they have a moderate blast radius to handle bouncy targets, and by adding water, the soap activates, leaving the target zone clean, and evidence free!
> 
> Another high-quality, freedom enhancing product from Nordyne Defense Dynamics (makers of Happy Lumpy Puppy Chow(TM), because nothing says the future like radioactive recycling and dog food!)












I love you, man.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't want to be right about any of it. I'm sorry. That's not fair to you. Also I'm sorry for saying it in public. I should have said it privately to you first.




Its already out so its no big deal. I was careless with my actions a little to close to base and I paid for it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I love you, man.




As long as you don't LOVE me. (Gives Aeson a manly, rib cracking pat on the back)

You found a animated gif of Muttley...hot damn...that's awesome.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you notice when the frog showed up the ladies disappeared? We might need to get rid of him. I have one of sedarfairy's stabbity sticks.



I'd noticed.  Not just here, either.  It works in real life, too.   


			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! Stabbity sticks are inaccurate, and not guaranteed to end your opponent on a successful shot. I would suggest Nordyne Defense Dynamics patented Rooto-Frog Bombs(TM) - impact triggered, soap emulsified sulfuric acid projectiles; not only do they melt skin, they have a moderate blast radius to handle bouncy targets, and by adding water, the soap activates, leaving the target zone clean, and evidence free!
> 
> Another high-quality, freedom enhancing product from Nordyne Defense Dynamics (makers of Happy Lumpy Puppy Chow(TM), because nothing says the future like radioactive recycling and dog food!)



I don't like you.

... My friend doesn't like you either.  You just watch yourself, we're dangerous men.  I have the death sentance on twelve systems.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its already out so its no big deal. I was careless with my actions a little to close to base and I paid for it.



It's a silly rule. You shouldn't have to pay for anything. You shouldn't have to hide what or who you are. 














Now I know why my mojo wasn't working. I thought I was losing my touch.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its already out so its no big deal. I was careless with my actions a little to close to base and I paid for it.




I'm terribly sorry to hear that. You have my sympathies. If there is anything We can do to cheer you up, make you laugh, or make your day brighter, I'm sure we'll do our best misfit attempt to muster our electrons on your behalf, as we have for all those who come to the Hive with bad news.

(PS: If you were thinking about owning a dog, I would suggest NOT buying them the Happy Lumpy Puppy Treats...unless you like their coat to glow a healthy green.)


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a silly rule. You shouldn't have to pay for anything. You shouldn't have to hide what or who you are.
> 
> Now I know why my mojo wasn't working. I thought I was losing my touch.




Aeson, I'm not a Lesbian   I like men too.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as you don't LOVE me. (Gives Aeson a manly, rib cracking pat on the back)
> 
> You found a animated gif of Muttley...hot damn...that's awesome.




So a pat on the ass is out of the question?



Firefox has a smiley addon. It's one of theirs.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm sure we'll do our best misfit attempt to muster our electrons on your behalf, as we have for all those who come to the Hive with bad news.



Dang, I already used my only electron joke earlier in the thread.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson, I'm not a Lesbian   I like men too.



So he IS losing his touch.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'd noticed.  Not just here, either.  It works in real life, too.




Damned Frog Testoserone.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't like you.
> 
> ... My friend doesn't like you either.  You just watch yourself, we're dangerous men.  I have the death sentance on twelve systems.




Sorry. Here let me buy you a...LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A CUP (Bzweon! Shwwaaaaar! Gzwon! Splat)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson, I'm not a Lesbian   I like men too.



It was a joke. I know you like men.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Damned Frog Testoserone.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. Here let me buy you a...LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A CUP (Bzweon! Shwwaaaaar! Gzwon! Splat)


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> So a pat on the ass is out of the question?



It's still manly as long as you say "good game" afterwords.  Nothing can be construed as homosexual if you say "good game" afterwords.

Hugging.
Ass slapping.
Kissing.
Oral sex in the locker room?  Good game.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson, I'm not a Lesbian   I like men too.




Which, based on my experience in Noho, MA, is EVEN BETTER. chuckle


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So he IS losing his touch.



See? She likes men just not this one.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> So a pat on the ass is out of the question?
> 
> Firefox has a smiley addon. It's one of theirs.




I don't play football or baseball, so ass whacks from guys is not in the job description...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Damned Frog Testoserone.



I think you're looking for pheremones.







			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry. Here let me buy you a...LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A CUP (Bzweon! Shwwaaaaar! Gzwon! Splat)



   This is going to have me giggling all day.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't play football or baseball, so ass whacks from guys is not in the job description...



Fine by me. I think you're a little too hair for me anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> See? She likes men just not this one.



I like you Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> See? She likes men just not this one.




Bah! She likes you, I mean, she hasn't ripped your head off and beat you to death with it...she must like you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like you Aeson.



WOOT!!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> She likes you, I mean, she hasn't ripped your head off and beat you to death with it...she must like you.



In some cultures, head removal and subsequent beatings are exactly how she would show that she liked Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This is going to have me giggling all day.




I aim to please...or for headshots, whichever is better given the circumstances...(Runs with Flag)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fine by me. I think you're a little too hair for me anyway.




I'm a little too "hair"? I'm not a living wig for Pandemonium's Sake (not that anyone does anything for the sake of Pandemonium, but that's another discussion)!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! She likes you, I mean, she hasn't ripped your head off and beat you to death with it...she must like you.



I wish I had a smiley for that. This is as close as I can get.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> In some cultures, head removal and subsequent beatings are exactly how she would show that she liked Aeson.




Goldmoon, you aren't a Sentient Praying Mantis, are you? Though that's after, but still....just checking...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I had a smiley for that. This is as close as I can get.




Well, we can't have EVERYTHING.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I aim to please...or for headshots, whichever is better given the circumstances...(Runs with Flag)


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> In some cultures, head removal and subsequent beatings are exactly how she would show that she liked Aeson.



Watch it, bub. I have a smiley for you too.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Watch it, bub. I have a smiley for you too.



I love you too, Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Goldmoon, you aren't a Sentient Praying Mantis, are you? Though that's after, but still....just checking...



I would die a very happy man. I could live with that threat over my head. 


Now she's out of a job I can talk her into moving back to GA.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I love you too, Aeson.



Remember it's all in jest.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Remember it's all in jest.




Well, really, almost all of it is in jest...I still wouldn't recommend the Happy Puppy Lumpy Treats(TM)....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, really, almost all of it is in jest...I still wouldn't recommend the Happy Puppy Lumpy Treats(TM)....



Of course not. We don't need radioactive dogs. They might look like these.


----------



## The_Warlock

WOW, those ARE disturbing....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> WOW, those ARE disturbing....



THIS is disturbing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> THIS is disturbing.




Looks like Rush Limbaugh in drag with an Apple in his bellybutton...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Looks like Rush Limbaugh in drag with an Apple in his bellybutton...



I think it's what happens when a human eats the puppy treats.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it's what happens when a human eats the puppy treats.




For SCIENCE!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> THIS is disturbing.



You blinded me. . .







			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> For With SCIENCE!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You blinded me. . .




Go, go, Thomas Dolby!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope, neither crushed by the large hardwood rolltop postal desk, nor by work. Though I did end up helping move more stuff this evening. Weather and fickle truck owning friends of hers have dragged out the process longer then expected.
> 
> And the return to work was more about learning the server based install for Symantec Corporate AntiVirus, which was easy to do, and mildly complex to understand what was best for the network architecture.
> 
> Otherwise I apparently picked THE week to go on vacation, nothing happened, nothing piled up, and stuff I expected for today was pushed back 2 to four days in schedule. I may have to sleep through tomorrow after the morning meeting.




Yeesh.  :\ 

I know EXACTLY what you mean regarding easy to install and head scratching to figure out what is best for the network as a whole. We use F-Secure at the office here. I really like it maself.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Does it need to be?




DOes it need to be Father's Day ... not necessarily!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You never know.  I know all the words to _Raspberry Beret_.
> 
> What?
> 
> What do you mean, "wrong kind of Prince"?




AUGH!!!   

Man do I NOT like that music performer.....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She could.  He's a very popular artist.
> 
> Want to blow your mind?  Ponder this for a moment.
> 
> Go back in time to the early 1980's and consider two pop musicians of the time.
> Prince and Michael Jackson.
> Then come to the realization that Prince would grow up to be the comparitively NORMAL one of the two.  WOAH.




Now THAT is disturbing.  :\  I think I am going to go drink myself into oblivion now....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> All hail Megamania!  Hail!  Hail!
> 
> Er.  Right.




 :\ 

Nice try Frogman ....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  Hail is the right spelling for the weather event.  And the act of calling someone's name.  It's a pun.
> 
> MacBeth:  If three witches can truly see the future then tell me what lies ahead!
> Three Witches:  Hail, MacBeth.  Hail!  Hail!
> MacBeth: Not the weather!  Give me a prediction!
> Three Witches:  All hail MacBeth, thou shalt be Thane of Glamis, and Thane of Cawdor!
> MacBeth:  Thane?!?!  THANE?!?!
> ...
> What the bloody hell's a Thane?




Here is the answer. Original spelling is thegn.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thegn


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.  New storm.  Thunder shook the house.   Time to turn off the computer.
> 
> Back either in a few or around mid-night.




Wise ... all sorts of strange things happen to comps during storms. Hope you unplugged EVRYTHING from the back, including the modem connection phone line ... I have known machines to get toasted by the phone line.  :\


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would die a very happy man. I could live with that threat over my head.
> 
> 
> Now she's out of a job I can talk her into moving back to GA.





She did...?!?   buggers.... unless that's what she wanted.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hola Myc...

How goes?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wise ... all sorts of strange things happen to comps during storms. Hope you unplugged EVRYTHING from the back, including the modem connection phone line ... I have known machines to get toasted by the phone line.  :\





I never even considered the phone line itself......   must remember that next time....


----------



## megamania

Hey guys.



heard miss moneybeotch got out of jail already.    Did she even spend the night?


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings, Mega...

How goes?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hola Myc...
> 
> How goes?




BUSY!   

Yeesh ... lemme keep trying to catch up to the piles of pages fired off since I last poked my nose in here.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I never even considered the phone line itself......   must remember that next time....




A burned smell of a most unexquisite kind comes from a hard drive fried through the phone line. Blech!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> WOOT!!





Share the freakin' luv babe! 

Aeson- move ohva and outta da way.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah. I have about 80 GB of png files that I am trying to organize. It is a mess. Luckily, I have a separate hard drive for it all.




80 GIGABYTES! Yeesh.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A burned smell of a most unexquisite kind comes from a hard drive fried through the phone line. Blech!




and I should know this since I've had two phones fried this way.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~needs PS CS2




Kind Madame... Adobe now is up to CS3.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings, Mega...
> 
> How goes?





Good.  Tempted to call in at work but I better go.   Hoping for OT tonight again also.

man.... 2 hours sleep a day REALLY sucks.....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, I prefer Fred Savage.  He could take out Randy Savage.
> Very good.  Google?  Or did it just come to you?




Hmm ... Doc Savage?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dammit somebody remind me how to add a font into my fonts folder. I can't freaking find it. It has been awhile since I had to do this.....




Just copy the font to the Windows Font fold ... drag and drop. Very simple. Assuming, of course, it is a TT font and not a PS.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Good.  Tempted to call in at work but I better go.   Hoping for OT tonight again also.
> 
> man.... 2 hours sleep a day REALLY sucks.....




QFT. Well the weekend is coming soon Mega sir ... maybe you can get a long 29 hour nap!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> C:/Windows/fonts.
> 
> Copy and paste should work.




Frogman beat me to it!


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey guys.
> 
> heard miss moneybeotch got out of jail already.    Did she even spend the night?




Heard the programmer mention this this morning, she'd been in three days, and was released for medical reasons...I haven't bothered to followup since I don't care. Caring attributes too much attention to her...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BUSY!
> 
> Yeesh ... lemme keep trying to catch up to the piles of pages fired off since I last poked my nose in here.




You'll never make it, your fingers will crumble...instead, you can just post a Summary Catch Up like I did today...chuckle...


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Good.  Tempted to call in at work but I better go.   Hoping for OT tonight again also.
> 
> man.... 2 hours sleep a day REALLY sucks.....




Blar! Much suckage is that...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This isn't that difficult.
> 
> A lot of people in the world probably have a 1 country to 0 state ratio.  I myself was born like that.  Then I came to America, but a connecting flight in New York means that by the time we reached Arizona I was tied 2 for 2.




Lessee ... been to Maine, Vermont, Massachusetts, New Hampshire, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Florida, Texas, Wisconsin, Indiana, Arizona, New Mexico, California, Oregon, Nevada, Idaho, Montana, Alaska, Washington State ... I think that is it.

Foreign countries ... Canada, Russia, Greece, Scotland, Britain, Wales, Finland ... Germany VERY briefly (stop over on a flight so does not really count).

So I have been to more states than countries.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> SHHH!  on'tday etlay imhay inay onay ethay anplay!




I prefer pig greek (aka ubbi dubbi) rather than pig latin myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Frogman beat me to it!




Naturally. We are alive and kickin' here. You can PROBABLY assume someone answered a tech question within a reasonable number of posts, ya know. chuckle. We aren't that ambivalent to the needs of other hivers...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You'll never make it, your fingers will crumble...instead, you can just post a Summary Catch Up like I did today...chuckle...




I am almost there! Muwahahaha!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Naturally. We are alive and kickin' here. You can PROBABLY assume someone answered a tech question within a reasonable number of posts, ya know. chuckle. We aren't that ambivalent to the needs of other hivers...




My good warlock! You do me an injustice!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damn.  I like euphamisms.  It's my favorite word.




One of my favorite phrases is "toothsome smell".   

Anybody know where it is from for the noprize?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A new day, a new round of hive posting.
> 
> ... all alone.




La dah dee .... dah duh deee.....


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Its Ren and Stimpy!




Absosmurfly correct!   

Man I did NOT like that show.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> I never liked Ren and Stimpie. Like you say, its too gross. Now, give me The Thing and that's a different matter.




It's so nice Ferret has begun to stick his toes into the water ... so to speak. He adds a very welcome harmony to the hive I think.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One of my favorite phrases is "toothsome smell".
> 
> Anybody know where it is from for the noprize?




It reminds me for some reason of some of the description of Bilbo and the Dwarves visiting Beorn in The Hobbit, but I can't place it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> A NY Subway map? Interesting.




I think it's an excuse for an underground cavern map he is planning for a d20 modern game.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It reminds me for some reason of some of the description of Bilbo and the Dwarves visiting Beorn in The Hobbit, but I can't place it.




ah HA! VERY close Warlock! VERY close!

It was the trolls ... the actual phrase is a "A fine toothsome smell".

One noprize for the warlock!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna go heat up some pizza for lunch. We got some Dominoes thin crust pizza last night. I was quite surprised....it was really good. I love thin crust pizza. I just hate getting it because it costs the same as a reg pizza but you are getting like half as much foodage. :\




I much prefer deep dish pizza ....  :\ 

Foodage is an EXCELLENT word though!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dog Moon, the ninja bard.




A ninja bard? [scratches his cap trying to wrap his imagination around that one]


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Kids have that effect on people.




Very true Aeson ... very true. Hmmm.... [ponders]


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's already been kidnapped by mind flayers once.  :\




You know ... when I first read this I thought you meant your daughter.   



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I honestly don't know much about spell jamming. In Dshai's world, it is not spoken about. Only those who know about it do it (none of which ,until now, are originally from his world) and they aren't allowed to speak to those who are uneducated on the subject. Is that how it is in the books?




Never was personally fond of spelljamming, I must admit. Don't know why.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ah HA! VERY close Warlock! VERY close!
> 
> It was the trolls ... the actual phrase is a "A fine toothsome smell".
> 
> One noprize for the warlock!




Curses! Nothin' but Mutton again!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like the server was down for about 5 hours. Anyone going through withdrawals?




No withdrawls ... just puzzlement!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Curses! Nothin' but Mutton again!




Yah. Wha the 'ell Willam wuz fer bringin us inta deez parts a' awl beats me!    

I love the trolls brogue in that book.


----------



## hafrogman

Wow, Myc.  That was quite the mad posting flurry.



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is the answer. Original spelling is thegn.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thegn



I'm aware of what a thane is, I was quoting the original performace.  But I'm apparently I'm the only one who finds it funny.  Perhaps it's becuase you're missing John Cleese's voice when I type it.

The correct response to
_"Thane?!  Thane?!  What the bloody hell's a thane?"_
is
_"You'll thoon find out, thweety!"_
Or
- _"It means you shall be king hereafter!  And you Banquo, you shall not be king. . . yet you shall be royal!"_
- _"Oh goody, I'm going to be queen."_


----------



## Mycanid

dshai527 said:
			
		

> I don't normally drop by these parts, but as I happened by(Running a search on for another thread) and saw my name I thought I might make a remark about my world and SpellJamming. First off I don't usually run anything by the book, so the Spell Jamming concept was taken, but not the preset "society" of Jamming. The rock is still there, but It is not as written in the books. No flash powder etc etc. Agaeal (My world) is one of many, but it is considered unenlightened by the greater council (The Rock of Bral or if you go by one of my players the rock of Gibraltar). Anyway this means that the inhabitants are unaware of Jamming and there are reprcusions if Jammers are obvious. These reprecusions can be from many sources, but it usually comes down to money - Trade rights and mineral rights are very protected so the entity that owns the rights to a sphere might not want that particular planet from knowing and thus start trading without him being in place to profit from it. In the case of Agaeal though it is a God Pact. The Old gods who are now back in power know of Jamming and saw what it did to their first civilization and they despise it (Mainly because the gods divvy power based on the number of follwerers they have and Jamming adds a particular wrinkle into their power scheme - so they have banned it. A odd ship here and there is not of concern as long as they remain unseen and unheard. Thus they sent a representative to the rock and made their demands known or they would use their might against all Jammers.) Unenlightened planets are often used as prisons for wayward Jammers as well since there is no way to get off world or a planet may be kept unenlightened due to a relic of spelljamming that could sway the balance of power being hidden there. It just depends. Its all fun though and if the group heads that direction I will be happy to dust of the Jamming rules and give em the sail. Have fun.




Well that was a nice surprise!   

True ... don't see D'Shai in here too much.... Pity.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But I'm apparently I'm the only one who finds it funny.  Perhaps it's becuase you're missing John Cleese's voice when I type it.
> 
> The correct response to
> _"Thane?!  Thane?!  What the bloody hell's a thane?"_
> is
> _"You'll thoon find out, thweety!"_
> Or
> - _"It means you shall be king hereafter!  And you Banquo, you shall not be king. . . yet you shall be royal!"_
> - _"Oh goody, I'm going to be queen."_




HA!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What flavor?




Booo .... PUNishment.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, Myc.  That was quite the mad posting flurry.
> 
> I'm aware of what a thane is, I was quoting the original performace.  But I'm apparently I'm the only one who finds it funny.  Perhaps it's becuase you're missing John Cleese's voice when I type it.
> 
> The correct response to
> _"Thane?!  Thane?!  What the bloody hell's a thane?"_
> is
> _"You'll thoon find out, thweety!"_
> Or
> - _"It means you shall be king hereafter!  And you Banquo, you shall not be king. . . yet you shall be royal!"_
> - _"Oh goody, I'm going to be queen."_




I'm a not done YET you vicious amphibian!    

ROFL!!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good morning Hivers. Anyone miss me?




Well hello there! ANOTHER nice surprise.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, My life has improved but my career took a big hit at the same time.




If it were me, of course, I would vastly prefer this to an improvement in career and one's life taking a big hit....

Still ... I am sorry to hear it. I know your work means a lot to you.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet! UPS just delivered me a camera!  We signed up for a Key Bank account awhile back and they sent me a camera for doing so  Granted it;s nothing spectacular, but that is why I have a Nikon. This one is little and I can slip it in my purse and take it around with me. (There are always photo opportunities for a mom, and I don't always want to lug around my big camera!)




Traditional film camera or a digi?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right, hive, I hate to post and run, but it is for a good reason.....free food! Kylee and I are meeting dshai and my grandparents for lunch. And I AM HUNGRY! So is Kylee, *she has been asking me for a sandwich the last 15 min or so*. Be back later!




Tunafish I hope?


----------



## The_Warlock

Back in a few...installing more AV clients...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I then only one amused by the image of a little girl (preferably speaking in a bass voice) saying "Woman, make me a sammich!"....




ROFLMAO!!!!

  

HELP! I can't breathe again!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Back in a few...installing more AV clients...




K ... take your time and be careful and thorough. Nothing like having to re-do one's work after everything is in place.  :\


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Share the freakin' luv babe!
> 
> Aeson- move ohva and outta da way.



Hey, married man. Put the ball and chain back on and get back in your cage.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

>




What a great pic!    

I loved Muttley and actually still quote him!

Rassa frassa keesa frassin.....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very true Aeson ... very true. Hmmm.... [ponders]



Pondering children?


----------



## Aeson

I got a new 2gb memory card for my camera. I switched it up to 4mb and I can only take 4 pictures before the old one is full. 2gb should give me lots of pictures.

I wasn't much of a picture taker. A friend of mine is and she's got me taking more to show her.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pondering children?




No my good sir ... pondering the effect they had on me personally.

Back in 1992-3 I was a live-in volunteer in a homeless shelter for families. One of my tasks was telling stories to the kids before they would go to bed. I came to love children during my 16-18 months there. I didn't really pay a whole lot of attention to them before ... and it made a difference in my life in terms of who and what I was.

Just thinking about that.

I would not make a very good father to any children I had.  :\  Not getting down on myself. There are some things you just know about yourself....

Ah well.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got a new 2gb memory card for my camera. I switched it up to 4mb and I can only take 4 pictures before the old one is full. 2gb should give me lots of pictures.
> 
> I wasn't much of a picture taker. A friend of mine is and she's got me taking more to show her.




Always helpful, of course. Hate it when companies selling something that uses a memory card gives you a tiny little thing to begin with.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Woo hoo! FINALLY caught up!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woo hoo! FINALLY caught up!



Quick, let's chloroform him and then have endless meandering conversations for four hours.  BWA HA HA HA ha ha ha hoo hoo hoo, boy I need a life.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No my good sir ... pondering the effect they had on me personally.
> 
> Back in 1992-3 I was a live-in volunteer in a homeless shelter for families. One of my tasks was telling stories to the kids before they would go to bed. I came to love children during my 16-18 months there. I didn't really pay a whole lot of attention to them before ... and it made a difference in my life in terms of who and what I was.
> 
> Just thinking about that.
> 
> I would not make a very good father to any children I had.  :\  Not getting down on myself. There are some things you just know about yourself....
> 
> Ah well.



a lot of people are not meant to be parents. Some of the ones that are the best never thought they would be. You never know until you do it. 

Taking the time to help those that need it will change you. You got just as much out of helping them as they did.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Always helpful, of course. Hate it when companies selling something that uses a memory card gives you a tiny little thing to begin with.  :\



I don't like that either.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> K ... take your time and be careful and thorough. Nothing like having to re-do one's work after everything is in place.  :\




Not much worry with this, it actually has a server component, so when I install the individual clients, they query the server for all the appropriate settings and the latest virus definition updates. Already it's making my life easier.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Quick, let's chloroform him and then have endless meandering conversations for four hours.  BWA HA HA HA ha ha ha hoo hoo hoo, boy I need a life.




Careful frogman!  

Frogs should be careful talking about chloroform ... the whole "what goes around comes around kinda thing"!   

[I kid, I kid.    ... And don't say I am giving birth to goats!]


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> a lot of people are not meant to be parents. Some of the ones that are the best never thought they would be. You never know until you do it.
> 
> Taking the time to help those that need it will change you. You got just as much out of helping them as they did.




Very true my good sir ... very true.

Your "knight in shining armor" is shining through here!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Quick, let's chloroform him and then have endless meandering conversations for four hours.  BWA HA HA HA ha ha ha hoo hoo hoo, boy I need a life.




BTW Sir Frog. I have an update about the PBeM game I was hoping to tell you....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Quick, let's chloroform him and then have endless meandering conversations for four hours.  BWA HA HA HA ha ha ha hoo hoo hoo, boy I need a life.




If I weren't targetting you with Rooto-Frog Bombs(TM) [For SCIENCE], I might ally with you in this amusement...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If I weren't targetting you with Rooto-Frog Bombs(TM) [For SCIENCE], I might ally with you in this amusement...




  

LOL! Alright wise guy!    What's your IP address? Prepare to be botted!

Seriously though warlock ... a quick question. You heard about Symantec predicting this to be the year of the "bots" and heard about this form of parasite yet?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very true my good sir ... very true.
> 
> Your "knight in shining armor" is shining through here!



Aww shucks. tain't nuttin.


----------



## Mycanid

Here is an article about it in general warlock:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2139508,00.asp


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> LOL! Alright wise guy!    What's your IP address? Prepare to be botted!
> 
> Seriously though warlock ... a quick question. You heard about Symantec predicting this to be the year of the "bots" and heard about this form of parasite yet?



Be careful where you download your porn and you should be just fine.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW Sir Frog. I have an update about the PBeM game I was hoping to tell you....



Err. . . well, I GUESS I'll let you.  Post it or e-mail it or IM it (and I'll see it in 4.5 hours)


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aww shucks. tain't nuttin.




And humble too!

Danger! Danger Will Robinson!

The Paladin COmplex appears to be having a current outbreak the American state of Georgia!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Be careful where you download your porn and you should be just fine.




There is more to it than that Aeson ... check out the article I linked.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err. . . well, I GUESS I'll let you.  Post it or e-mail it or IM it (and I'll see it in 4.5 hours)




I spoke with another ENWorlder I have been hoping to be a player under for a long time (I like his style) and he agreed to DM a PBeM, also stipulating that it would be slow - which I informed him would not be a problem at all, since the other folks involved are all able to go at that pace as well. That way I could play too ... he is a much more experienced DM anyway with a much better grasp of the rules AND he is good storyteller as well! His handle is "ravencrowking".

Whaddaya think? Willing?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There is more to it than that Aeson ... check out the article I linked.



Could be serious, but to be fair, the information from that article was provided by a seller of virus protection companies, those whose business it is to spread fear (some legitimate, some less so) about compuyer virii.

Not suggesting it's not going to be a real problem, but there's also a lot more malicious stuff out there as well.  I always hate the spyware that installs a program that. . . tells you that you have spyware. . . and that you can fix it by downloading a spyware program . . . and disables your search engines so you can't search out the competition.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I spoke with another ENWorlder I have been hoping to be a player under for a long time (I like his style) and he agreed to DM a PBeM, also stipulating that it would be slow - which I informed him would not be a problem at all, since the other folks involved are all able to go at that pace as well. That way I could play too ... he is a much more experienced DM anyway with a much better grasp of the rules AND he is good storyteller as well! His handle is "ravencrowking".
> 
> Whaddaya think? Willing?



 Sounds fine, I've never played under him.  With me, you and Fru, that makes three?  May as well get him in here, or start an e-mail discussion or something.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There is more to it than that Aeson ... check out the article I linked.



It's a joke, son. It's a joke. I know there is more to it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a joke, son. It's a joke. I know there is more to it.



Doesn't stop your original statement from also being true.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And humble too!
> 
> Danger! Danger Will Robinson!
> 
> The Paladin COmplex appears to be having a current outbreak the American state of Georgia!



What I lack in confidence is made up in humility.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Doesn't stop your original statement from also being true.



Correct. Porn sites and file sharing sites are known for spreading malicious software.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> What I lack in confidence is made up in humility.



I used to be immodest, but now I'm perfect.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Correct. Porn sites and file sharing sites are known for spreading malicious software.




No worries sir ... I am aware of this too.  I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I used to be immodest, but now I'm perfect.



Would you like some coffee with your humble pie?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I used to be immodest, but now I'm perfect.




Perfectly what?   

Sorry, sorry ... the fungus is feeling snarky today it seems. You guys (and gals) bring out the best in me I guess!   

Anyway frogman ... at the moment it looks like 3 players, yes. I must say that I am looking forward to not only playing under ravencrowking as a dm, but with you and Fru together as well. Maybe we can rope 1 or 2 more people into the group as well....

When I get a yea or nay from Fru (who should be popping up in about 30-60 minutes) I will email raven and if it is a yea then I will ask him how to proceed from there. Sound good to you?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No worries sir ... I am aware of this too.  I was just giving you a hard time.



A teasing fungus?


----------



## Mycanid

I only tease people in positions of authority ... like the minister of defense.   

After all ... one of the biggest downfalls of those in authority is that they take themselves so SERIOUSLY!

Don't you think?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I only tease people in positions of authority ... like the minister of defense.
> 
> After all ... one of the biggest downfalls of those in authority is that they take themselves so SERIOUSLY!
> 
> Don't you think?



Ve have vayz of making fungi disappear.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Would you like some coffee with your humble pie?



No thanks, for you see, coffee, and the dependancy upon caffeine that pervades our society today, is, in my opinion, not a good thing, because I try to avoid abusing stimulants, or other unneeded chemicals, while, at the same time and concurrently, encouraging the over use, or abuse of commas, not withstanding my affection for other punctuation marks, periods, semicolons, tildes, etc.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ve have vayz of making fungi disappear.



Tough actin' Tinactin?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ve have vayz of making fungi disappear.




[hee hee!]

You are a good sport Aeson ... most anyone else who received all the communique we have done would have put me on ignore a LONG time ago.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ah, botnets. Here's the thing, they're another flavor of the same old gum. Trojans, malware, virii. In some ways, they can do more than the previous crop, but on the other hand, they are still programs. Programs can be blocked by firewalls, and your ISP can monitor traffic. Especially if you are a business, and if it's blatant, Blacklist sites will block you - a little late, but it still helps.

Here's the thing, I'm not actually worried, because I run under the assumption that smart browsing and security does a lot more than some scanners. 

End result. Don't use IE. Ever. At ALL. Go into it's settings and lock down every content zone completely. Disable all cookies. Use a third party browser. Sure, they can still download trojans and bots and malicious javascript, but they aren't fundmentally connected to the kernel like IE is in the latest Windows iterations. 

Go into the windows services control (services.msc), and research what services are installed and running. Disable Remote registry editing and secondary logins, and a half a dozen other "default" settings that come with a Windows install. 

Make sure you have critical security patches. Go to grc.com and download the system controllers that disable UPnP and Raw Sockets. Browse and email smart. Don't click on things you don't know who they are from.

I've kept this company virus, malware, and trojan free for over 8 years (except for one small event when the newest girl who hadn't been made aware of the gravity of the situation, visited an infected MySpace page, and that place has been promptly firewalled). Educating staff, locking down IE and any unnecessary services, and staying selectively patched (because what is Windows Genuine Advantage but Microsoft's toltally legal system spyware with a 50% fail rate).

So, nope. Not worried. Just aware.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No thanks, for you see, coffee, and the dependancy upon caffeine that pervades our society today, is, in my opinion, not a good thing, because I try to avoid abusing stimulants, or other unneeded chemicals, while, at the same time and concurrently, encouraging the over use, or abuse of commas, not withstanding my affection for other punctuation marks, periods, semicolons, tildes, etc.




Justa minute! ... isn't this is poster who was talking about amphetimines a few pages back?  

Besides. I know plenty of profound cultures based on coffee grounds! Look at the ... [catches himself] ... not going there. Too close to the edges of the "no politics" zone!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, botnets.... I'm not actually worried, because I run under the assumption that smart browsing and security does a lot more than some scanners.
> 
> End result. Don't use IE. Ever. At ALL. Go into it's settings and lock down every content zone completely. Disable all cookies. Use a third party browser. Sure, they can still download trojans and bots and malicious javascript, but they aren't fundmentally connected to the kernel like IE is in the latest Windows iterations.
> 
> Go into the windows services control (services.msc), and research what services are installed and running. Disable Remote registry editing and secondary logins, and a half a dozen other "default" settings that come with a Windows install.
> 
> Make sure you have critical security patches. Go to grc.com and download the system controllers that disable UPnP and Raw Sockets. Browse and email smart. Don't click on things you don't know who they are from.
> 
> I've kept this company virus, malware, and trojan free for over 8 years (except for one small event when the newest girl who hadn't been made aware of the gravity of the situation, visited an infected MySpace page, and that place has been promptly firewalled). Educating staff, locking down IE and any unnecessary services, and staying selectively patched (because what is Windows Genuine Advantage but Microsoft's totally legal system spyware with a 50% fail rate).
> 
> So, nope. Not worried. Just aware.




Excellent well. You me both.   

"Buy that man a pizza and give half to the cat!" as they say in Madagascar....


----------



## Ferret

They say that in Madagascar  

How come?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Perfectly what?



In every way.


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> .... Sound good to you?



 ja!


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> They say that in Madagascar
> 
> How come?




Simple.

It's the normal invocation after offering the "thang chicken wang dink dink" to the ancient god of the sea.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [hee hee!]
> 
> You are a good sport Aeson ... most anyone else who received all the communique we have done would have put me on ignore a LONG time ago.



Much of you say is inane ramblings but you do have a lot of valuable information and knowledge. There is no chance of ignore being used any time soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Much of you say is inane ramblings but you do have a lot of valuable information and knowledge. There is no chance of ignore being used any time soon.




[SNIFF!] somebody ... APPRECIATES me! [Wipes the tears of joy from his eyes....]

  

Well ... thank you Aeson, thank you. Very kind you are. Very kind.


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Simple.
> 
> It's the normal invocation after offering the "thang chicken wang dink dink" to the ancient god of the sea.




See now I'm completely lost!


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> See now I'm completely lost!



Join the club.
...
We should totally have a club.
...
HiveClub.  Two post minimum.


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> See now I'm completely lost!




Where were you last ... always good to retrace the steps by beginning at the beginning. There is nothing like looking if you want to find something after all.  :\ 

Never mind the poor ole cracked fungus my good Ferret. He is just losing all his mind day by day....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Join the club.
> ...
> We should totally have a club.
> ...
> HiveClub.  Two post minimum.




What a great quote for an artifact. "Hiveclub" known to its enemies as "two post minumim"!

Wow.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Excellent well. You me both.
> 
> "Buy that man a pizza and give half to the cat!" as they say in Madagascar....




My cat might just eat that half...


----------



## Mycanid

Uhh ... half of the pizza or half of the man?


----------



## Mycanid

Hey ... anyone in here familiar with ISOBuster?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [SNIFF!] somebody ... APPRECIATES me! [Wipes the tears of joy from his eyes....]
> 
> 
> 
> Well ... thank you Aeson, thank you. Very kind you are. Very kind.



We all have something to add to the world around us. Even ferret and his chubby chasing ways. Fat girls need lovin' too.

Even if I left out a word? You're welcome.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... half of the pizza or half of the man?




Either, or both...depends on if he is coated in tuna water or rosemary oil...


----------



## Mycanid

See the issue is this. We got someone who works for a TV station and works in sound editing to master a cd for us. He used Adobe Audition, but then named the tracks (they are in .wav format, as far as I can tell) in Roxio before burning the final cd.

Here's the thing. The track info does not pop up in either computer software media players (which often access online databases anyway) or in commercial players (such as are in cars or standalone products). We want the track info to come up.

I have an older copy of ISObuster (v. 1.7), which SHOWS the names of tracks (it shows Roxio info it seems). But ... it doesn't seem that there is a "shortcut" way of editing the track info itself. Of course there is no playlist on the cd not do the .wav files have anything like "ID tags".

Hmm ... I wonder if these can be saved in Audition?

Also, I can extract the files off the cd directly to a .wav file and could possibly edit it there somehow, but I am afraid of slight quality loss in the extraction, editing and re-compilation process. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Either, or both...depends on if he is coated in tuna water or rosemary oil...




Tuna water I can understand. (What sentient creature could resist THAT intoxicating scent?)

But rosemary oil?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tuna water I can understand. (What sentient creature could resist THAT intoxicating scent?)
> 
> But rosemary oil?  :\



Yum. Tuna water.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Any thoughts anyone?




Alas, not my specialty, and I've never used any of those programs specifically. Sorry.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas, not my specialty, and I've never used any of those programs specifically. Sorry.




*sigh* scratches cap ...

Well, I will just extract em and fiddle around a bit and see what damage I can do.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tuna water I can understand. (What sentient creature could resist THAT intoxicating scent?)
> 
> But rosemary oil?  :\




It's in a cat "candy" call Pit'r Pats, that my cat LOVES. Will actually follow it when I take one out and chase it. A friend of mine washes her hair in a shampoo that uses rosemary oil, and that's when we started to make the connections (yes, I'm quite sure, none of the other ingredients match - Liver Shampoo, anyone?).


----------



## The_Warlock

Alright, helping a friend by walking his dog while he's out.

Catch ya later all


----------



## Mycanid

Ewww ... liver shampoo ... how ... cthulian  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alright, helping a friend by walking his dog while he's out.
> 
> Catch ya later all




Cya later warlock ... continues music file ID tag editing.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Silence once again reigns through the hive as the fungus loyally continues to stand guard duty....


----------



## hafrogman

Meh, nothing much to contribute.  We could question and answer again.  But otherwise, I'm just lazing about.


----------



## Mycanid

Hanging out at your pad eh?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hanging out at your pad eh?



Er. . . no.  Work


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I am beginning to dislike .wav audio files.  :\ 

Well frogman ... Fru should saunter in soon enough. I am wondering what Raven will allow and not allow pc wise.... Idle speculation perhaps.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Er. . . no.  Work




Idling at work?!   

[waggles fungal finger in his direction]

You are almost as bad as I am!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am wondering what Raven will allow and not allow pc wise.... Idle speculation perhaps.



Well, I've already statted up my level 23 half-fiend-half-celestial-half-dragon-half-vampire-half-elf ninja.  It's two and a half homicidal maniacs.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... somehow I thought we were starting at 1st ... not epic level?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... somehow I thought we were starting at 1st ... not epic level?



Presumably up to DM, new DM, new rules.

I'm fine with one (two is my all time favorite), but if you couldn't tell, the above character was a joke.


----------



## Mycanid

Joke? What ... is ... OHHH!!!   

Humor! Arr! Arr! Funny ha ha!

I get it!   












ROFL!!    

Anyone ever tell you that you were absolutely great, sir?


----------



## Mycanid

You're a good sport frogman. Especially to be so patient with the fungus today.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Joke?



Yeah.


...


I'd NEVER play a half-elf ninja.  Talk about WEAK!







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> You're a good sport frogman. Especially to be so patient with the fungus today.



I can never tell which one of us is joking.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I can never tell which one of us is joking.




I think this will be one of the things that will (hopefully) [fingers crossed!] make the PBeM a good game. That and having Fru and Raven DM'ing.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think this will be one of the things that will (hopefully) [fingers crossed!] make the PBeM a good game.



Me being confused makes for a good game?

Ah well.  Krudd the Barbarian it is: Blonde of hair, strong of thew, empty of mind.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry. Here let me buy you a...LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A CUP (Bzweon! Shwwaaaaar! Gzwon! Splat)



OH, THIS is freaking hilarious!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora's in the hi- ive!   

Hiya ma'am!

Look frogman ... its Aurora!   

Say ... did you get the cd packet intact?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Look frogman ... its Aurora!



I can't look, she might vanish.

Acursed anti-female-froggie-pheremones!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Me being confused makes for a good game?
> 
> Ah well.  Krudd the Barbarian it is: Blonde of hair, strong of thew, empty of mind.




No, no, no ... WE being confused!    

I think I will be an enormously fat svirfneblin cleric who worships the music of the spheres.... And conducts himself with utmost gravity.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Traditional film camera or a digi?



A digi Canon powershot 5 MP.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think I will be an enormously fat svirfneblin cleric who worships the music of the spheres.... And conducts himself with utmost gravity.




What a stellar idea!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> A digi Canon powershot 5 MP.




Ahhhh ... she is catching up.

Fear not frogman! Fie on it! ... amphibious pheromones may fail to freak the females for now!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What a stellar idea!




Hmm .... Maybe I'll have him be a druid instead ... he could have a flying familiar named sputnik.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm .... Maybe I'll have him be a druid instead ... he could have a flying familiar named sputnik.  :\



Or just a bat called Luna.

He could be Terrance.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or just a bat called Luna.
> 
> He could be Terrance.




Naw ... Luna is overused.

Now terrance has possibilities.... Hmm. Good idea.

I still prefer sputnik, but animal companions DO die sometimes, sadly.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

By the way ... which one of us is joking now and which is serious? [scratches fungal cap puzzled]


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way ... which one of us is joking now and which is serious? [scratches fungal cap puzzled]



Er. . . hopefully you.  And I'm just playing along?


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... well ... all I know is that I just asked another enWorlder if he would beinterested to try out the PBeM too ... other than that?

Let's see. Brain still there. Fingers. Reptile Assistance. Yes. Yes. Hmm.

Well I dunno.

How about them Yankees?


----------



## Mycanid

BAWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

ROFL!!


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, I'm lost again.

Sports?  Not so much.  How about weather?

I've heard that the rain in Spain, despite popular belief to the contrary, stays almost invariably in the hills.


----------



## Mycanid

I don't like baseball anyway. [grumble, grumble]

Weather. Hmm ... I wanna know something. Are there parts of the underdark that have changes of the season? I haven't been to any but I have heard rumors that down way deep near the old abandoned aboleth cities (homey don't do them  ) that there were.

What about your experiences? Ever "gone down to the brandy tree", as the song says?


----------



## Heckler

Hola, muchacos!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hola, muchacos!




Say Heckler ... YOU ever been "down to the Brandy Tree"?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I don't like baseball anyway. [grumble, grumble]





For shame...

Getting ready to listen to the Reds game, myself.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say Heckler ... YOU ever been "down to the Brandy Tree"?




Is that like, "having seen Gay Paree?"


----------



## Mycanid

Maybe ... it's an ancient song of the first otters. Here it is:

"I go down to the brandy tree
Take my nose and my tail with me,
All for the world and the wind to see
And never come back no more.

"Down in the meadowmarsh, deep and wide,
Tumble the tangle by my side,
All for the westing wind to run
And slide in the summer rain.

"Sun, come follow my happy way;
Wind, come walk beside me.
Moon on the mountain, go with me:
A wondrous way I know.

"I go down to the windy sea
And the little grey seal will play with me;
Slide on the rock and dive in the bay
And sleep on the ledge at night.

"But the seal don't try to tell me
How to fish in the windy blue:
Seals been fishing for a thousand years,
And he knows that I have too.

"When the frog goes down to the mud to sleep
And the lamprey hide in the boulders deep,
I take my nose and my tail and go
A hundred thousand hills.

"Someday, down by the brandy tree,
I'll hear the Shepherd call for me;
Call me to leave my happy ways
And the shining world I know.

"Sun on the hill, come go with me,
My days have all been free.
The pipes come laughing down the wind
And that's the way I go,
That's the way for me."


----------



## Mycanid

Well frogman ... looks like the anti-female frog pheromones worked again!


----------



## Heckler

That's a cool little song.  You need to play a bard.


----------



## Mycanid

It's a real song. I didna make it up!   

"I have not the art" as Hamlet said....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well frogman ... looks like the anti-female frog pheromones worked again!



Toldja.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Toldja.




But you never told me whether or no you had gone down to the Brandy Tree or seen the ancient aboleth cities.

Nor do I know if you know whether or no there are seasons in the deep places of the Underdark....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's a real song. I didna make it up!
> 
> "I have not the art" as Hamlet said....




I figured it was a real song, you are very good with throwing out the quotes and songs.  Is it Scottish, or from somewhere else?

You're gonna take the advice of a guy that got himself and whole mess of other people killed?  You've got rapport spores!  Perfect pitch FTW!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But you never told me whether or no you had gone down to the Brandy Tree or seen the ancient aboleth cities.
> 
> Nor do I know if you know whether or no there are seasons in the deep places of the Underdark....



I don't think so.  No.  And I don't know.

Probably not.  Geothermal heat is pretty consistant, and dirt is a good insulator.  Now, here's the interesting question.  Could you have caverns, and underground water systems big enough to have weather?

It would be an interesting possibility.  Large underground lake.  Probably no rain, but you might be able to get large winds blowing caused by fluctuations in the air across the entrances high above.  Possibly some fog rolling in.  Tides?  Who knows.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hivers. How is eveyone today?


----------



## Mycanid

The song is written by a ... well ... to be honest a friend of mine named Gordon Bok. 

Here is his website: http://www.gordonbok.com/

He is a folk singer ... probably my fave American folk singer. I sent Fru, Aeson and Aurora a cd with a few of his songs on it (4, I think?) amidst other songs a little while back. He has a lovely deep voice and plays the guitar (12 and 6 string), the cellimba and a recorder like instrument he actually invented called a "bokwhistle".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It would be an interesting possibility.  Large underground lake.  Probably no rain, but you might be able to get large winds blowing caused by fluctuations in the air across the entrances high above.  Possibly some fog rolling in.  Tides?  Who knows.



Hmm, interesting possibility. onderous:


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hello hivers. How is eveyone today?




Hey Fru ... how are you?


----------



## Mycanid

Hey Fru ... check this out: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3571915&postcount=18212

Update news on PBeM!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  No.  And I don't know.
> 
> Probably not.  Geothermal heat is pretty consistant, and dirt is a good insulator.  Now, here's the interesting question.  Could you have caverns, and underground water systems big enough to have weather?
> 
> It would be an interesting possibility.  Large underground lake.  Probably no rain, but you might be able to get large winds blowing caused by fluctuations in the air across the entrances high above.  Possibly some fog rolling in.  Tides?  Who knows.




Exactly what I have been wondering. There are ancient Svirfneblin songs that mention such things ... but I never knew if it was just poetic or no....

Hmm .... Maybe I should just ask the shapers....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The song is written by a ... well ... to be honest a friend of mine named Gordon Bok.
> 
> Here is his website: http://www.gordonbok.com/
> 
> He is a folk singer ... probably my fave American folk singer. I sent Fru, Aeson and Aurora a cd with a few of his songs on it (4, I think?) amidst other songs a little while back. He has a lovely deep voice and plays the guitar (12 and 6 string), the cellimba and a recorder like instrument he actually invented called a "bokwhistle".



Gordon Bok:

Faraway Tom
The Brussay Lullaby
Gulls in the Morning (one of my faves)
Bay of xxxx (can't make out your handwriting on this one, another one of my faves)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Fru ... how are you?



Doing good. Would have been here earlier but I was making my flight plans for GenCon.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gordon Bok:
> 
> Faraway Tom
> The Brussay Lullaby
> Gulls in the Morning (one of my faves)
> Bay of xxxx (can't make out your handwriting on this one, another one of my faves)




It's the "Bay of FUNDY".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_of_Fundy


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whaddaya think? Willing?



Raven's has some great ideas, I'm all for it. 

I'm a little disappointed in you Myc, I was looking forwardf to you DMing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's the "Bay of FUNDY".
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_of_Fundy



That was my second guess, my first was Furdy.


----------



## Mycanid

Raven is both more experienced, more familiar with the rules ... AND ... well ... smarter, when it comes down to it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Raven is both more experienced, more familiar with the rules ... AND ... well ... smarter, when it comes down to it!









 Smarter?!


----------



## Mycanid

Yep. Very.


----------



## Mycanid

yeesh ... frogman musta taken heckler down to check out the brandy tree.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yep. Very.



Smarter than you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> yeesh ... frogman musta taken heckler down to check out the brandy tree.  :\



Brandy tree?! Is there really such a thing?


----------



## Mycanid

Yep. VERY.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What flavor?



I was literally shaking to due to EnWorld withdrawal.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Brandy tree?! Is there really such a thing?




I have only heard the faintest rumors in fragments of old songs no longer sung nowadays by the svirfnebli....

There must be something....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> yeesh ... frogman musta taken heckler down to check out the brandy tree.  :\




You show me a tree that grows brandy, and I may not come back.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was literally shaking to due to EnWorld withdrawal.




Ah ha. Fru catch up time. Phooey. Right at a time when I have to shut down to.

Well ... I will catch you all tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yep. VERY.



Okay, Myc. You are the last person I need to be mysterious. My dad already gave me a headache.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha. Fru catch up time. Phooey. Right at a time when I have to shut down to.
> 
> Well ... I will catch you all tomorrow I guess.



Later, Myc. Take care.


----------



## Heckler

See ya Myc.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> You show me a tree that grows brandy, and I may not come back.




In globules that have a thin skin  ... like webby coconuts or something? It seems that it is an underwater thing ....

The archdruid of the Earthcaller clan of the deep dwarves has been having strange dreams about it lately ... she can never remember specifics when she wakes up.

I don't know what to say about it ... so I have been doing research and such. It is rather on my mind lately.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Cya!  :d


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Been there, done that.  Like 5 times in 10 years.   The reason I owe so much is 1/3 refiniance charges.




Any type of finance charge sucks. My sis is having to pay on an SUV she got 16% interest. And that was just me signing it and the bank not delving too deeply into my credit. If they'd done that, they'd have killed the deal seeing from that I couldn't even think of paying for that truck....   

I've been thinking of getting my credit cards consolidated thru some agency but not sure how or who I'd trust to do that without effing me over. I did tell her that there was NO WAY IN HELL OR OTHERWISE that I could take a payment if she missed one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya Darth. How ya doin'?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I was about 15,000 back in 1989.




 

I coulda bought either of my cars with that!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I finally go to game yesterday for the first time in a little less then a year.  It was fun, even if the room we were in was hotter than the core of the Elemental Plane of Fire.




We did an epic level campaign that went to the Elemental Plane of Fire. That game is on hiatus as the DM wants to do that Cormyr adventure series that's just come out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> 2 is probably in my top 10 and 1 is pretty high up there, so yeah, being the worst of the 3 isn't unreasonable.
> 
> That said, I'd say it was very good.  Probably a bit more enjoyable than Pirates 3, and certaintly much more enjoyable (and funny unfortunately) than Shrek 3.




Shrek 3 was the most enjoyable one out of the three. Then Pirates and after that, Spidey. Spidey had too much camera movement it made it hard for my eyes to track it. Especially the fight between Spidey and Harry in the alleyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Spidey had too much camera movement it made it hard for my eyes to track it. Especially the fight between Spidey and Harry in the alleyway.



I didn't have any trouble with it myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yoikes!
> 
> How could I forget about that one?  :\




Especially since it's all over retro 80s radio stations and all those 80s VH1 specials...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got to bed really late (4a) and woke up at noon.    I refuse to stay awake til 6am tomorrow.




I stayed up till 2AM last night. I'd rather save that for cons such as Dragoncon where there's usually decent stuff going on at that hour.


As long as it's not like last year when "Brokeback Mountain" invaded the Hyatt at about 1:30AM....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I stayed up till 2AM last night. I'd rather save that for cons such as Dragoncon where there's usually decent stuff going on at that hour.
> 
> 
> As long as it's not like last year when "Brokeback Mountain" invaded the Hyatt at about 1:30AM....



I was up til 5 am last night, woke up at 2 pm.  

I was watching American Pie before I hit the sack.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Eatind dinner now, Sushi, Sub Hot Pockets, and Doritos.




Not sure I'd eat that all in one meal.... might do dangerous things to one's digestive system. And the only sushi I seem to eat is "California Roll" as all the others I've seen have raw fish in them and those tear up my stomach every time. So did mussels. So I avoid them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Does it need to be?




Hope not. Because, to me, father's day doesn't count.


----------



## Heckler

So, Fru, any idea of what you might play in Bront's game?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is no competition. Why would she want a frog when she can have a man.  I don't think if she kisses you, you'll turn into a prince.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You never know.  I know all the words to _Raspberry Beret_.
> 
> What?
> 
> What do you mean, "wrong kind of Prince"?




Not sure if I'd be as thrilled with that as if you could sing the whole entire full length version of Falco's "Rock Me Amadeus". AND be able to translate it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't want to be normal. I don't want to be Michael Jackson either.




Which is good as you'll avoid the line of questioning around why Micheal Jackson only wore one glove....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> So, Fru, any idea of what you might play in Bront's game?



No, not yet. Well, myabe 1: possibly a half-elf rogue.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now that's just a low blow...




Could be worse. Could be Paris Hilton.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Just survived a serious little storm complete with 1/2 - 3/4 inch hail.   Later I'm going to check on the car.  I doubt anything happened to it.




Had one Monday afternoon that disrupted the cable. It wasn't a big storm but sounded like a couple hit near the house.

Then had one late Tues night that made the power blink. I was in the middle of watching Episode II on this laptop. After that power blink, I unplugged the laptop and let it run on battery power for awhile until the storm moved on. From what I saw on the news, it caused alot of damage north of here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not sure I'd eat that all in one meal.... might do dangerous things to one's digestive system. And the only sushi I seem to eat is "California Roll" as all the others I've seen have raw fish in them and those tear up my stomach every time. So did mussels. So I avoid them.



I'm allergic to scallops, which sucks, because I love the flavor.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> If I was put into house arrest it would be worse than Hilton's "jail" time.   But the bimbo in general so can find out what real life is like.   Frag.   She gets put into a special care room away from everyone and given special treatment.
> 
> Introduce her to Helga.




I think she shoulda been left to rot in jail with the rest of the jail population. Her only "medical problem" was Can'tLiveWithTheNormalLowLevelJailInmates Syndrome.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, not yet. Well, myabe 1: possibly a half-elf rogue.




Rogues are cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Could be worse. Could be Paris Hilton.



  Ack!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

mmmm......Kahlua Vanilla Kreme Coffee


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ferret said:
			
		

> 80GB? Wow, I thought I had alot. My whole HD is 80GB!
> 
> I do need to organize my stuff though, hmm...




The one on this laptop is 60gb. The desktop (still in need of power supply) has 350gb and an external drive I've got alot of music and video files on is 300gb.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Rogues are cool.



Quite possible focusing on the Diplomacy skill.


----------



## Heckler

Home Run...Griffey!

And the Reds take the lead.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Quite possible focusing on the Diplomacy skill.




Diplomacy is also cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Looks like I picked a hell of a day to quit taking amphetamines.  (name that quote?)




The only quote I've seen near that was "I picked a hell of a day to quit drinking" from Independance Day by Russell Casse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The one on this laptop is 60gb. The desktop (still in need of power supply) has 350gb and an external drive I've got alot of music and video files on is 300gb.



Out of the hard drives I use (thats including my flash drive) I'm using up 160 gig for videos, pics and dvds and about about 25-30 gig for RPG pdfs [out of a total of a combined 320 gig].


----------



## Heckler

Home Run...Encarnacion!

Reds up, 3-0!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay and I know. The bastard is also physically abusive of my sister, but only when he is very mad or drunk. My sister doesn't want her son to be raised in that environment and I don't blame her.




I don't blame her either.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Shrek 3 was the most enjoyable one out of the three. Then Pirates and after that, Spidey. Spidey had too much camera movement it made it hard for my eyes to track it. Especially the fight between Spidey and Harry in the alleyway.



Why?  Shrek 3 strained to relate to kids (The burdons of High School and Responsability aren't high on the list of thinks young kids will relate to), the jokes were generaly worn out, and while there were a few good ones, the ones that would have been realy good they avoided (they could have had SO much more fun with Puss and Donky in the other's bodies).

As for the camera work, that's reminicent of the other movies, and gives you an idea about how fast the two were moving.  I will say it was a bit distracting towards the end of that first fight though.

Not that that means your opinion is any less invalid, I'm just interested in why you think that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't blame her either. She's doing the right thing if he refuses to get help.




Just hope the bastard isn't one of those who "just won't let her go, no matter what"...


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially since it's all over retro 80s radio stations and all those 80s VH1 specials...



I've had Duran Duran's "The Reflex" stuck in my head since I heard in on the radio 4 times durring my days off.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cthulu Vanilla Kreme Coffee



That stuff's evil!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Out of the hard drives I use (thats including my flash drive) I'm using up 160 gig for videos, pics and dvds and about about 25-30 gig for RPG pdfs [out of a total of a combined 320 gig].



Oh yeah, soon to be adding laptop to computer collection quite possibly with a 250 gig HD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That stuff's evil!



I said Kahlua, not Cthulhu!


----------



## Heckler

Prince, Falco, Duran Duran...

I gotta go shopping for music!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I've had Duran Duran's "The Reflex" stuck in my head since I heard in on the radio 4 times durring my days off.



Now I've got it going through my head.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Is it just my micorwave, or do microwave dinners always take a lot longer to cook then the box says to cook them?




It does for mine too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Prince, Falco, Duran Duran...
> 
> I gotta go shopping for music!



The Ultimate Hits of the 80s


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> My old microwave popped one brand perfectly at 3:35 and another brand at 3:00.   Sometimes it depends on brand.
> 
> The new microwave has a popcorn setting button that works well.   We normally buy the Wal-mart popcorn.  15 bags for 2.59 is extremely good and the popcorn tastes good.




We usually get Orville Redenbacher popcorn. I tried Pop Weaver one time. it had too many hulls in it which detracted from the enjoyment of eating popcorn.

I usually use the popcorn setting that runs for something like 2:30 mins. Only get scorched popcorn if it's not placed properly inside and it doesn't get to rotate like it should.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just hope the bastard isn't one of those who "just won't let her go, no matter what"...



Fru would just go after him with his bat'leth.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Ultimate Hits of the 80s




1. Let's Groove - Earth, Wind & Fire  
2. Africa - Toto  
3. I'm So Excited - The Pointer Sisters  
4. This Is It - Kenny Loggins  
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper  
6. Karma Chameleon - Culture Club  
7. 99 Red Balloons - Nena  
8. Everytime You Go Away - Paul Young  
9. Cum on Feel the Noize - Quiet Riot  
10. Let's Hear It for the Boy - Deniece Williams  
11. I Want to Know What Love Is - Foreigner  
12. Love My Way - The Psychedelic Furs  
13. Voices Carry - 'Til Tuesday  
14. Tuff Enuff - The Fabulous Thunderbirds  
15. What I Like About You - The Romantics  
16. 867-5309/Jenny - Tommy Tutone  
17. Overkill - Men at Work  
18. Eternal Flame - The Bangles  

Hmmm...Toto and Men at Work I have on disc.
Foreigner on cassette.
Footloose soundtrack on vinyl.
Nena vinyl single. (Side A English, Side B German)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru would just go after him with his bat'leth.



Wha.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never got into Ren and Stimpy either but I remember that phrase.




The only reason I never got into it was a lack of cable at the time. 

But could NEVER stand Beavis and Butthead. Saw an ep at a friend's house and deemed it way beyond stupid.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We usually get Orville Redenbacher popcorn. I tried Pop Weaver one time. it had too many hulls in it which detracted from the enjoyment of eating popcorn.
> 
> I usually use the popcorn setting that runs for something like 2:30 mins. Only get scorched popcorn if it's not placed properly inside and it doesn't get to rotate like it should.



I usually just follow the instructions.

I've had good luck with Pop Secret and Act II


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I've had good luck with Pop Secret and Act II



Pop Secret is good stuff.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Pirates are better.




YAAAAARRRRRRR!!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wha.....



Your Highlander replica?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your Highlander replica?



That sword is a collectible, I wouldn't want to ruin it.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Home Run...Dunn!

Reds up 4-0!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ferret said:
			
		

> Going to bath to study Physics and Computing. Now those are a real geek's subjects
> 
> Hmm, I was just thinking who watches the watchmen....




Weird place to learn computing... physics on the other hand....   

From what I heard, Bath England is a very old town with lots of history.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like the server was down for about 5 hours. Anyone going through withdrawals?




I had to go over to the Wizards boards for the evening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I had to go over to the Wizards boards for the evening.



I had to manage at Bron'ts forums.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had to manage at Bron'ts forums.




Me too.  I hung out in the chat for a while.  I had fun playing with the smilies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Looks like dshai popped his head in this morning.





Ow! 

Hope he's not drain bamaged or something.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah you can come to Atlanta. I'm sure they need someone like you at the airport.




I've heard from a friend of mine who used to be at that airport during Dragoncon picking up guests that it's a hellhole.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ow!
> 
> Hope he's not drain bamaged or something.



I think my dad already has that malady.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've heard from a friend of mine who used to be at that airport during Dragoncon picking up guests that it's a hellhole.



Shush. I'm trying to get the hottie to come back here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I got a new 2gb memory card for my camera. I switched it up to 4mb and I can only take 4 pictures before the old one is full. 2gb should give me lots of pictures.
> 
> I wasn't much of a picture taker. A friend of mine is and she's got me taking more to show her.




Yup. It'll give you LOTS of pics. 

I was trying to "sell" a digital camera to my friend Bill. He needs one all the pics he takes at cons... He thought he'd run out of space on a memory card until I told him that my 1gb one holds 1600+ photos!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> OH, THIS is freaking hilarious!




(Bows) Thank you! Thank you! Always willing to amuse the ladies! chukle


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I had to go over to the Wizards boards for the evening.



should have come to www.bront.org


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.




Hi.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> For shame...
> 
> Getting ready to listen to the Reds game, myself.




Listening to the NBA finals game 1 on TV. Was watching it while a friend went to dinner. Now he's back on IM.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hi.




Don't fall for it! He's just trying to convert you to Hi'ism!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> You show me a tree that grows brandy, and I may not come back.




Or rum and you'll see lots of pirates crowded around it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Darth. How ya doin'?




Not bad. Taking a week off work and lazing around. Mowed tall grass yesterday. ugh.

Need to prep for a game tomorrow night... work on spell sheets and such....


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't fall for it! He's just trying to convert you to Hi'ism!!




Bwahahaha!

Hi.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I didn't have any trouble with it myself.




Don't know if having contacts has anything to do with it... used to not have that prob...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm allergic to scallops, which sucks, because I love the flavor.




I can eat scallops but I guess not mussels and raw fish....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't know if having contacts has anything to do with it... used to not have that prob...



I've got glasses. Can't stand the thought of contacts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Rogues are cool.




We did an all-rogues game once. With lots of inter-city intrigue. Game stopped due to the DM wanting to revamp his world. Now he's doing a greyhawk game and another to teach one of our guy's girlfriend how to play.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I can eat scallops but I guess not mussels and raw fish....



Mussles are good but shrimp is teh bomb.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Why?  Shrek 3 strained to relate to kids (The burdons of High School and Responsability aren't high on the list of thinks young kids will relate to), the jokes were generaly worn out, and while there were a few good ones, the ones that would have been realy good they avoided (they could have had SO much more fun with Puss and Donky in the other's bodies).
> 
> As for the camera work, that's reminicent of the other movies, and gives you an idea about how fast the two were moving.  I will say it was a bit distracting towards the end of that first fight though.
> 
> Not that that means your opinion is any less invalid, I'm just interested in why you think that.




It was funny? We all laughed at the jokes in it. Even the "loser kids" playing D&D in the schoolyard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not bad. Taking a week off work and lazing around. Mowed tall grass yesterday. ugh.
> 
> Need to prep for a game tomorrow night... work on spell sheets and such....



Lawn work. Ugh.

Campaign work.....I need to finish my Mindfreak Psionic Base Class.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, soon to be adding laptop to computer collection quite possibly with a 250 gig HD.





What's shocking is that 1 TERABYTE drives are out now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Prince, Falco, Duran Duran...
> 
> I gotta go shopping for music!




Most of Falco's stuff is out of print, except for his greatest hits album. I picked up all the earlier albums (or most of them) from various sellers on ebay.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Bwahahaha!
> 
> Hi.




Hi.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru would just go after him with his bat'leth.




And so would all the Klingons I could get ahold of.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And so would all the Klingons I could get ahold of.



Which is more than anyone could recruit at a batallion!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What's shocking is that 1 TERABYTE drives are out now.



Not exactly consumer priced though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think my dad already has that malady.  :\





I know mine did or he wouldn't have been whatever brand of a-hole he was and made mom leave him. Now he's trying to get back with us? 

My question I would have: "Where the f*** were you when we NEEDED a father??!?!?!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Shush. I'm trying to get the hottie to come back here.




Maybe she'll make it less of a hellhole.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got glasses. Can't stand the thought of contacts.




My friend Bill is squeamish about seeing anyone putting in contacts. He can't watch. Frankly I'm just waiting for his genetics to catch up with him and he has to get glasses like the rest of his family...  

I got contacts back when I started playing Klingon and kept getting them ever since. Only thing I quibble about is people shooting me in the face with waterguns. But I've never had a prob with putting fingers near the eyeballs.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mussles are good but shrimp is teh bomb.




Shrimp are good. There's this one chinese joint that has several versions of fried shrimp and I eat then like crazy. Especially the fried ones that they put with jalapenos. Just enough to give them a bit of zing but not too overwhelming unless they've been there for awhile.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lawn work. Ugh.




Especially when the grass was waist high and had gotten wet the past few days from storms.



> Campaign work.....I need to finish my Mindfreak Psionic Base Class.




Character work. 

Need to do a page of my cleric's domain spells. Not sure if I'll have to recreate my homemade spell DC chart page....


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hi.




Hi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Shrimp are good. There's this one chinese joint that has several versions of fried shrimp and I eat then like crazy. Especially the fried ones that they put with jalapenos. Just enough to give them a bit of zing but not too overwhelming unless they've been there for awhile.



I'm glad I got something to eat or that would have sent me over the edge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.



Hello.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We did an all-rogues game once. With lots of inter-city intrigue. Game stopped due to the DM wanting to revamp his world. Now he's doing a greyhawk game and another to teach one of our guy's girlfriend how to play.




I joined a game one time that was described as "Rogue-heavy."  Since I figured there would be planty of flankers, I built this halfling knife fighter, a rogue going into Invisible Blade.  Things were nice for a while, then people started dropping out until there were three of us left.  The DM wanted to go gestalt at that point so we had a Druid//Psion, a Scout//Bard and I went Fighter/IB//Rogue.  I had a good BAB, some TWF and tons of sneak attack.  All I could do was bluff - stab while the Druid pulled artillery duty and the scout was dancing around.  Finally I started telling the scout to come flank with me.  He's all, "But I'll lose my skirmish," and I'm all, "Skirmish sucks, I have sneak attack and five attacks, get over here!," and he's all, "Fine, if it'll shut you up!"

Stabbitystabbitystabbitystabbitystabbity.

Everyone's jaws dropped when I started adding up an insane amount of damage.

I like rogues.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It was funny? We all laughed at the jokes in it. Even the "loser kids" playing D&D in the schoolyard.



I didn't find it particularly funny myself, there were some bright spots, but it felt uninspired and the same old thing again.  But we're each entitled to our opinion


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially when the grass was waist high and had gotten wet the past few days from storms.



The only thing I hate more than anything else is having to clean the pool under that blazing hot AZ summer sun!   




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Character work.
> 
> Need to do a page of my cleric's domain spells. Not sure if I'll have to recreate my homemade spell DC chart page....



Same diff.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Most of Falco's stuff is out of print, except for his greatest hits album. I picked up all the earlier albums (or most of them) from various sellers on ebay.




Falco?

Greatest hits?

Album?

Isn't that like, "Rock me Amadeus," and "Vienna Calling?"

I have that album on cassette laying around here somewhere.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not exactly consumer priced though.



They're not to bad actualy.  but not for laptops.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.




Hi.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.




.iH


----------



## Heckler

Reds win!

5-1!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> They're not to bad actualy.  but not for laptops.




Nope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Falco?



We gonna drop this next bomb for a money makin' playa that ain't with us no mo.
Yeah, Notorious B.I.G.
Hell no, we gonna do this for a gangbanging thug that never seen it comin'.
Yeah, Tupac Shakur.
Nah b*tch, I'm talkin' 'bout motherf*ckin' Falco and sh*t.
What? Falco?.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> .iH



Howdy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope.



What, you can attest otherwise?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Reds win!
> 
> 5-1!



Yay Reds!


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We gonna drop this next bomb for a money makin' playa that ain't with us no mo.
> Yeah, Notorious B.I.G.
> Hell no, we gonna do this for a gangbanging thug that never seen it comin'.
> Yeah, Tupac Shakur.
> Nah b*tch, I'm talkin' 'bout motherf*ckin' Falco and sh*t.
> What? Falco?.




 Word, yo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not exactly consumer priced though.




$400 on newegg.com


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Falco?
> 
> Greatest hits?
> 
> Album?
> 
> Isn't that like, "Rock me Amadeus," and "Vienna Calling?"
> 
> I have that album on cassette laying around here somewhere.




Yup. It's out on CD. I believe it's still in print.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe she'll make it less of a hellhole.



I can only hope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Word, yo.



Will all Bloodhound Gang fans please raise their right hand?

_*raises right hand*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We gonna drop this next bomb for a money makin' playa that ain't with us no mo.
> Yeah, Notorious B.I.G.
> Hell no, we gonna do this for a gangbanging thug that never seen it comin'.
> Yeah, Tupac Shakur.
> Nah b*tch, I'm talkin' 'bout motherf*ckin' Falco and sh*t.
> What? Falco?.




I'd seen that song before. Bloodhound Gang, I believe...


----------



## Heckler

*raises right hand*

Fo'shizzle!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, you can attest otherwise?





Depends on if you've got the money and it'll fit in your laptop. Not sure how the slimmer laptops of today can handle a standard drive. Haven't tried that since that old Compaq I used to have. Put a regular drive into it but the laptop chassis was thicker than this dell.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will all Bloodhound Gang fans please raise their right hand?
> 
> _*raises right hand*_




*raises hand*

Am itching to play "Firewaterburn" if our store burns down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> $400 on newegg.com



Not bad, I'll definetely be buying one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> 
> Am itching to play "Firewaterburn" if our store burns down.



Damn, thats messed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Howdy.




No, it's 'hi'.  You have to get it straight.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, thats messed.




No it isn't. We would like a new store but the only way to get one is for the old one to be demolished, destroyed, flambe'd... Maybe then we'd get one that has a good heating/ac unit where we don't freeze in the winter and burn up in the summer because it doesn't work well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No it isn't. We would like a new store but the only way to get one is for the old one to be demolished, destroyed, flambe'd... Maybe then we'd get one that has a good heating/ac unit where we don't freeze in the winter and burn up in the summer because it doesn't work well.



Hell yeah, thats what I meant [in a good way messed].


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, it's 'hi'.  You have to get it straight.



It is whatever I want it be.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hell yeah, thats what I meant [in a good way messed].




Just clarifying.


----------



## megamania

allo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> allo.



How are you today Mega?


----------



## megamania

poor, tired and slightly disfunctional but otherwise decent.   It is good to get home and SIT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> poor, tired and slightly disfunctional but otherwise decent.   It is good to get home and SIT.



After a hard day of constantly being in motion, I know what you mean.


----------



## megamania

At my factory job I'm a part of the Walk for Life program.   I count my steps and the such.  Between my two hobs where I am on my feet 14+ hours a day I figured I would be a strong contestant.

Began at 6th place.  At the time I was curious since the ones ahead of my are busy but not ambitious.

Then I went to 3rd place but 1 and 2 went to a huisband wife team.  The guy I know and I know his family.  They outwalked me 3 to 1.   Something wasn't right.

During week four, teams were awarded prices (fruit baskets)  My team is in second.

SUDDENLY EVERY FRICKIN PERSON IS OUTWALKING ME.

I'm in 4th place and losing ground.


Turns out people are reporting whatever number sounds high but not too high and others are "shaking" the meter... like while watching TV or in the bathroom.


Yesterday, I worked OT plus my jobs.  I slept 2 1/2 hours.  I was on my feet constantly walkingt and moving and got a mere 65,000 steps in.   I say "mere" because two people have averaged this each day for 5 weeks now in a row.


I am discouraged and will possibly write a kind letter to the company about the program and hint at this.  I won't accuss.... I'll point out the "incredible" numbers folks got vs my hard earned steps.


anyway..... I digress....

How goes the night ?


----------



## Agamon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will all Bloodhound Gang fans please raise their right hand?
> 
> _*raises right hand*_




Hey Pac-Man, what's up?
Me, you bitches!

That's awesome, as soon as Falco was mentioned, my first thought was Mope, too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes the night ?



Its going pretty slow for me actually. Need to work on my homebrew, but I keepputting it off.  :\


----------



## Agamon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> After a hard day of constantly being in motion, I know what you mean.




After a hard day of constantly sitting, I like to go for a long walk.  But I get you're meaning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How is it going Agamon?


----------



## megamania

1. My nephew
2. My cat
3. EnWorld Hivemind
4. Reading a good book
5. Listening to good music
6. Watching an enjoyable movie
7. AZ Minibursts


We make Fru smile.......   that makes me smile.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 1. My nephew
> 2. My cat
> 3. EnWorld Hivemind
> 4. Reading a good book
> 5. Listening to good music
> 6. Watching an enjoyable movie
> 7. AZ Minibursts
> 
> 
> We make Fru smile.......   that makes me smile.......



Yep. You guys are the connection I need to humanity that makes me feel good to be a gamer and a decent person.


----------



## megamania

Can't stay too long.  I have to be at work for 7:30am.   Kinda sucks considering my week thus far.


But between the OT and Bonus I will have over 850 dollars next week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Can't stay too long.  I have to be at work for 7:30am.   Kinda sucks considering my week thus far.
> 
> But between the OT and Bonus I will have over 850 dollars next week.



C'est la vie. At least you'll have the money to pay your bills; thats whats important. I think you are the only person I know thjat is worthy of winning the lottery.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yep. You guys are the connection I need to humanity that makes me feel good to be a gamer and a decent person.





That's kinda funny because you guys are the same for me.  I know I gripe a lot but its just blowing steam.   I have more meaningful conversations with you guys than anyone but my wife and there are weeks you beat her also.

My game group I consider to be my friends but we have nothing in common but the game.  What they like to do and with whom and how are the exact opposite my own "moral compass" but being Vermont-  you take the gaming people anyway you can.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> C'est la vie. At least you'll have the money to pay your bills; thats whats important. I think you are the only person I know thjat is worthy of winning the lottery.





I have to play to win


----------



## megamania

Seemed to be a lot of activity earlier tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> My game group I consider to be my friends but we have nothing in common but the game.  What they like to do and with whom and how are the exact opposite my own "moral compass" but being Vermont-  you take the gaming people anyway you can.



QFT. I had to leave the last group I connected with due to my moral ethics. At least I still have my primary group; I just don't know for how much longer though.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have to play to win



I know. After I get all of my inheritance, I am going to see what I can do to send a little of it your way Mega; I know you can use all the help you can get.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Seemed to be a lot of activity earlier tonight.



Sh*t, there was a lot of activity before I logged on.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know. After I get all of my inheritance, I am going to see what I can do to send a little of it your way Mega; I know you can use all the help you can get.




I appreciate the thought but unless its multi millions I'm sure you can find things for yourself and nephew to do with it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I appreciate the thought but unless its multi millions I'm sure you can find things for yourself and nephew to do with it.



Its not multi-millions and my sister is getting an inheritance too, so I don't need to worry too much about my nephew. 

I'd like to be able to help you; that is you'll let me help you. I'm sure every dollar helps.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> QFT. I had to leave the last group I connected with due to my moral ethics. At least I still have my primary group; I just don't know for how much longer though.  :\




My four players-

1.  Pot smoker to the point he has no job or life.  Lives off of father.  He is 33 years old.

2.  Any drug will do.  Any girl will do.  Major CHA mod and nothing matters attitude

3.  Pot smoker and zero ambition

and the fourth whom I relate slightly more to....if only because he doesn't do drugs....

4.  Gun fanatic and most beligurant person I have ever met.



The drug and alcohol issue is becoming a major issue with the game as of late.  1/2 the players are still stoned / drunk come game time and can't come.  I won't run the game with only two players.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its not multi-millions and my sister is getting an inheritance too, so I don't need to worry too much about my nephew.
> 
> I'd like to be able to help you; that is you'll let me help you. I'm sure every dollar helps.





Appreciated but not required.



As for a dollar counting..... I can't pass a phone booth without checking it for change.   Beautiful day to find quarters that way.    I go weeks with finding nothing then find as much as two dollars between the four phones of the two jobs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> The drug and alcohol issue is becoming a major issue with the game as of late.  1/2 the players are still stoned / drunk come game time and can't come.  I won't run the game with only two players.



There is no way I would game with people like that. I'd be too tempted to call the cops to have their asses busted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Appreciated but not required.



All right. I understand. If I ever hit the big lotto, I'm definetely gonna cut you in though.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There is no way I would game with people like that. I'd be too tempted to call the cops to have their asses busted.





Two of the three have records already.  The womanizer is just lucky in more ways than one.  Player #4 has yet to get anything more than a warning from the police since bullying is not a "crime".

I have quit other groups for this very reason however.  I knew not to expect much but joined this one group about ten years ago.  I am allergic to certain....weeds, and said this.   Host shrugged and lit up anyway that found it funny when I left early with a splitting head ache.  Two sessions later, Host passed out before I got there.  and during the 3-5 session they argued over a cursed ring.   I declared my fighter was using a wish from his luck blade to remove the curesed ring then left.   I have never seen any of the players from that group since.


----------



## megamania

I forgot this tale.....

we were making up the characters at a different players house for this group.   His girlfriend tears into the apartment screaming the police are raiding a house two doors down.  He gets up suddenly spilling his books and soda and I watch dumbfounded as the two race from each room into the bathroom with multiple flushes.


This is why I put up with the current group.  They may not make it to the game regularly but at least I don't have to worry about a police raid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Two of the three have records already.  The womanizer is just lucky in more ways than one.  Player #4 has yet to get anything more than a warning from the police since bullying is not a "crime".



Do they have records for A&B or for posession or both?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right. I understand. If I ever hit the big lotto, I'm definetely gonna cut you in though.





and viceversa.... if I win the Hive comes to Vermont to game.... alll costs covered.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and viceversa.... if I win the Hive comes to Vermont to game.... alll costs covered.



bitchin!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do they have records for A&B or for posession or both?




One has two seperate jail sentences and now is on probation for aiding a runaway.  In his defense, he ment well but some crap you have to steeer away from.  One has only a warning for the same incident.

A runaway whom was abused regulary by dear ol' mom took flight and they sheltered her for the night.  They were at the time 20 and 31 and the runaway was 14.  The police and mother obviously suspected there was dirty play involved.

The bully got off of possible jail time for as he put it "showing the rowdy kids his gun".  Some kids that were fighting got too close to his new truck so he pulled out his handgun.  Girlfriend called police and they were there in seconds (his dumb luck).  Showed licence and said he was showing them and with that loop hole he got off a possible arrest for threatening the life of minors.



now you understand some of the crap I deal with regularly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> now you understand some of the crap I deal with regularly.



Ouch. Must be a tough neigborhood.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on if you've got the money and it'll fit in your laptop. Not sure how the slimmer laptops of today can handle a standard drive. Haven't tried that since that old Compaq I used to have. Put a regular drive into it but the laptop chassis was thicker than this dell.



Most laptops use 2.5" form facter over 3.5" form factor for desktop drives.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not bad, I'll definetely be buying one.



You're still better off buying 2 smaller drives, but if you have to have one...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You're still better off buying 2 smaller drives, but if you have to have one...



Ueah, I guess you are right, that is the cheaper route anyway. 2 Seagte 500 gig = $229.98


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ueah, I guess you are right, that is the cheaper route anyway. 2 Seagte 500 gig = $229.98



Not bad.  I need more HD space at some point.  I deleted a bunch of stuff.  My 250 GB HD is getting a bit full.

I guess I could steal the spare 40 out of my wife's comp, but I might use that in my server, since it's HD is fried (It had a 4 GB SCSI drive).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> My 250 GB HD is getting a bit full.



Yeah, my 125 gig external is getrting quite full too.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, my 125 gig external is getrting quite full too.



I need an external.  I only have a 2 GB flash drive I tote to and from work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I only have a 2 GB flash drive I tote to and from work.



I've got one of those too. I got it as a gift about three weeks before my Birthday from my dad.


----------



## Carnifex

> The Hive is (realy) Dead! Long Live the Hive Mind!




The Hive will always live on in my heart!


----------



## Bront

Carnifex said:
			
		

> The Hive will always live on in my heart!



And liver, and kidneys, and spleen... it likes to spread


----------



## Carnifex

Bront said:
			
		

> And liver, and kidneys, and spleen... it likes to spread




No, I sold those off ages ago.


----------



## The_Warlock

But it is fairly infectious, I'm sure there are other organs it can find a good home in...


----------



## Goldmoon

Can someone sum up what Ive messed in the last 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can someone sum up what Ive messed in the last 2-3 weeks?



You really didn't miss that much. I think there was some concern for you sprinkled in among the pointless banter. The hive has been lacking in flirtiness without you.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can someone sum up what Ive messed in the last 2-3 weeks?



Despite being (realy) dead, the hive seems full of posting about nothing of consequence.

Aeson flirts with women.
Mycanid is terribly complimentary of everyone.
Megamania comes and goes as he sees fit.
Aurora's daughter wanted a sammich.
hafrogman joined the hive and was then sigged. . . twice.
Goldmoon came back.
The_One_Warlock made a Star Wars funny.
Bront is showing up more often.
Carnifax has no spleen.
Frukathka's sister is a smoking hottie, and soon to be single.  rawr.
Darth K'Trava likes Falco.
Agamon posted once.
Heckler has to go shopping for music.
Dog Moon says "Hi."

... probably more.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not the only one. I'm just a one trick pony.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not the only one. I'm just a one trick pony.



No, not at all.  I didn't mean to marginalize you in any way.  It's just that trying to sum up three weeks is tough.

2,985 posts. . . I probably missed a lot.  I tried to give highlights.  And I didn't try very hard.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, not at all.  I didn't mean to marginalize you in any way.  It's just that trying to sum up three weeks is tough.
> 
> 2,985 posts. . . I probably missed a lot.  I tried to give highlights.  And I didn't try very hard.



It's pretty accurate though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Its nice to be back. Ill try and post mor now that some of my hell is lessened lol.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its nice to be back. Ill try and post mor now that some of my hell is lessened lol.



We're glad to have you back.


----------



## Goldmoon

I played my very first round of golf ever yesterday. I had a lot of fun.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I played my very first round of golf ever yesterday. I had a lot of fun.



I prefer mini-golf.  Yay for putt-putt.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I played my very first round of golf ever yesterday. I had a lot of fun.



Could you see the ball? It's so low to the ground and small.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Could you see the ball? It's so low to the ground and small.




Ha Ha. Im an Air Traffic Controller. Im used to seeing small objects at a distance. I shot an 88 yesterday.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I prefer mini-golf.  Yay for putt-putt.




Until yesterday, so did I but I had a blast golfing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can someone sum up what Ive messed in the last 2-3 weeks?




To be fair, it's impossible, as you haven't "messed" anything here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I played my very first round of golf ever yesterday. I had a lot of fun.




Woot! I love golfing, but I haven't gotten any new clubs since I was 17. They are WAY too short for me now. And I rarely have the time or the money (damn greens fees)...oh well...good to reminisce...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ha Ha. Im an Air Traffic Controller. Im used to seeing small objects at a distance. I shot an 88 yesterday.



88 is pretty good for a first time I think.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To be fair, it's impossible, as you haven't "messed" anything here.




Damn, you got me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im used to seeing small objects at a distance.




Now THAT's a razz...



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I shot an 88 yesterday.




Very coool, especially for a first time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> 88 is pretty good for a first time I think.




Not when I only played 9 holes.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn, you got me.




Since I noticed it in Aurora's PO'd thread...no messing here, we prefer you being you here. chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now THAT's a razz...




Ya, I was going to say more but I thought I should ease back into my sarcasm....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not when I only played 9 holes.......




Wellll, it's a tiny little ball and tiny little holes....you'll get used to it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ya, I was going to say more but I thought I should ease back into my sarcasm....




But that's part of your CHARM...(Charm, Charm, Aeson, he doesn't mean much HARM).

[Fezzik for the WIN!]


----------



## Aeson

I'm not harmless. I'm a very dangerous individual.  I'm a rebel and a bad boy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not harmless. I'm a very dangerous individual.  I'm a rebel and a bad boy.




But you don't MEAN much harm. I didn't say you couldn't CAUSE harm. Can I interest you in new LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A CAN(TM) [From the makers of LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A CUP]. (1 credit returnable deposit in Galactic Core)


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not harmless. I'm a very dangerous individual.  I'm a rebel and a bad boy.




I'm sure you have the death sentence on 12 systems too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sure you have the death sentence on 12 systems too.




Oooh, ooh, she's reading the backlog, she is...

(Don't forget the Rooto-Frog Bombs(TM))


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh, ooh, she's reading the backlog, she is...
> 
> (Don't forget the Rooto-Frog Bombs(TM))




Nah, I just thought that was an appropriate quote.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, I just thought that was an appropriate quote.




Said not more than a day or two ago, in fact...chuckle...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Said not more than a day or two ago, in fact...chuckle...




I guess we all love Star Wars.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sure you have the death sentence on 12 systems too.



No but I made the Kessel run in less than 12 parsecs.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I guess we all love Star Wars.



No self-respecting geek doesn't. Star Wars is one of the things that made us what we are.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> No but I made the Kessel run in less than 12 parsecs.




How many steps is that? Did they give you a step-o-meter before making you run to Kessel?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Said not more than a day or two ago, in fact...chuckle...



I think it was Froggie that said it.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> How many steps is that? Did they give you a step-o-meter before making you run to Kessel?



I lost count after 999 trillion. The step-o-meter broke at that point.


----------



## Aeson

I have to send my memory card back. I got the wrong one.  I'm hoping they will let me exchange it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> No self-respecting geek doesn't. Star Wars is one of the things that made us what we are.




One of my Ex's is a geek, but refuses to watch them - says she prefers being able to be introduced as "the girl who hasn't seen star wars". 

I should've KNOWN that'd never work out...chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I lost count after 999 trillion. The step-o-meter broke at that point.




Darn. I always wanted to know that...well, not really, but it seemed opportune.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> One of my Ex's is a geek, but refuses to watch them - says she prefers being able to be introduced as "the girl who hasn't seen star wars".
> 
> I should've KNOWN that'd never work out...chuckle



That's not right. A mutual fondness for the films is a basic building block of a geek relationship.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it was Froggie that said it.



I plead guilty.  Not my favorite scene in the movies by far, but one of my favorite out of context quotes to use.    


			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> One of my Ex's is a geek, but refuses to watch them - says she prefers being able to be introduced as "the girl who hasn't seen star wars".



Now here's the interesting counterpart.  I know a girl who has only seen them once, because she had her first kiss at the end of the movie and the relationship ended badly, so she associates the two.

Now the question is: Is this a girl who doesn't LIKE Star Wars, or is this a girl who gets TURNED ON by Star Wars?    Maybe she just can't trust herself to watch them anymore.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now the question is: Is this a girl who doesn't LIKE Star Wars, or is this a girl who gets TURNED ON by Star Wars?    Maybe she just can't trust herself to watch them anymore.




Personal experience suggests neither... just plain old apathy.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Personal experience suggests neither... just plain old apathy.  :\



Meh.  I can't bring myself to care about your opinion.  :-|


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh.  I can't bring myself to care about your opinion.  :-|




They had a cure for apathy in the 70s.

Nobody cared.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> They had a cure for apathy in the 70s.
> 
> Nobody cared.



LSD?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No self-respecting geek doesn't. Star Wars is one of the things that made us what we are.




This of course assumes that we ignore I-III and only go with IV-VI.  The first are just...blech, IMO.  Some parts were interesting, but not enough of the movie was overall.  It especially doesn't compare to the originals.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> LSD?




No, it's a reference to an old George Carlin skit I really like...


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and hi.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, it's a reference to an old George Carlin skit I really like...




Which one?  I've listened to a lot of George Carlin.  Can't remember anything specifically on LSD though.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The first are just...blech, IMO.  Some parts were interesting, but not enough of the movie was overall.  It especially doesn't compare to the originals.



Yeah, I thought I quite liked Episode III for a while, and then I realized that the stuff I REALLY enjoyed were nostalgic callbacks to the original trilogy.  The Empire building Star Destroyers, Vader in his suit, The dual sunset on Tatooine.

So I may as well just go back and watch Episode IV again.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dog Moon says "Hi."





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, and hi.



*I knew it!*


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Which one?  I've listened to a lot of George Carlin.  Can't remember anything specifically on LSD though.




No, no, no, the skit was about headlines, including, "Scientists announced today that they have discovered a cure for apathy. Unfortunately, no one seems to care."

Not LSD.

I think it was from the album "On the Road"...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought I quite liked Episode III for a while, and then I realized that the stuff I REALLY enjoyed were nostalgic callbacks to the original trilogy.  The Empire building Star Destroyers, Vader in his suit, The dual sunset on Tatooine.
> 
> So I may as well just go back and watch Episode IV again.




Pretty much what I do. Though I'll watch the prequels for the special effects and fight scenes. I didn't hate them, they just didn't compare to the originals...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, no, no, the skit was about headlines, including, "Scientists announced today that they have discovered a cure for apathy. Unfortunately, no one seems to care."
> 
> Not LSD.
> 
> I think it was from the album "On the Road"...




Oh.  Haha.  Gotcha.  I think I remember a quote like that, though it wasn't necessarily in relation to him or not.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh.  Haha.  Gotcha.  I think I remember a quote like that, though it wasn't necessarily in relation to him or not.




It's been heavily quoted. Yup, I was right, it was On the Road. Very good album.

"When you are about to die, you get a audible warning that only you can hear, like the end of a football game. 'Two minutes! Two Minutes! Get your S**T together!' Of course, nobody knows this, because all the people who hear it are DEAD."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya Hivers. Whats happening?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Hivers. Whats happening?




Stuff...and things....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Stuff...and things....



What kind of stuff?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What kind of stuff?




Nothing of great import for some time. chuckle.

And Dogmoon keeps saying hi....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nothing of great import for some time. chuckle.
> 
> And Dogmoon keeps saying hi....



Oh. And tell Dog Moon I said Hi back.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. And tell Dog Moon I said Hi back.




Um, I think you just did...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Um, I think you just did...



I did?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. And tell Dog Moon I* said Hi back.*




Think so...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Think so...


----------



## The_Warlock

And it's done for me. Off to dinner and Pirates 3 with some ladyfriends...

Later Hive!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And it's done for me. Off to dinner and Pirates 3 with some ladyfriends...
> 
> Later Hive!



Enjoy.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Think so...




Looks like it...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi Goldmoon. How are you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Honestly, Ive been a lot better but I'm alive at least. On the bright side, Ive been on a few dates lately (Yeay Social life!!)


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And it's done for me. Off to dinner and Pirates 3 with some ladyfriends...
> 
> Later Hive!




Curses.  :\  Missed the warlock AGAIN!

Hiya hive! Time to play ketchup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing today Nicodemus?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya hive! Time to play ketchup.



*braces for the oncoming fungal flurry*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *braces for the oncoming fungal flurry*



A fungal flurry of blows (er, posts), it is part of his class feature.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *braces for the oncoming fungal flurry*



It'll be sporing.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Honestly, Ive been a lot better but I'm alive at least. On the bright side, Ive been on a few dates lately (Yeay Social life!!)




Whoa! GM! 

Been a while since I was on at the same time as you.

Annnnddddd ... here's Fru!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing today Nicodemus?




Fine ... still catching up!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *braces for the oncoming fungal flurry*




Awww ... frogman ... you say the NICEST things sometimes.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ... frogman ... you say the NICEST things sometimes.



Sometimes.  Just not THIS time.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially since it's all over retro 80s radio stations and all those 80s VH1 specials...




Catch up prog beginning ... NOW!   

Don't have a TV.  :\  And haven't been really listening to the 80's station nearby around here anyway.

Heck. Unfortunately I have a VERY keen memory for music and lyrics - it can be a royal pain at times.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was up til 5 am last night, woke up at 2 pm.
> 
> I was watching American Pie before I hit the sack.




You were watching a song?   

Alright ... I am conrfuzed...  :\ 

Maybe a desert? ... No, that is even stranger....


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Rogues are cool.




They certainly are USEFUL, that's for sure.

UNLESS they are a kender. Feed all kenders to the neo-otyugh swarms as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Home Run...Griffey!
> 
> And the Reds take the lead.




Wha?   

Oh yeah ... you mentioned you were listening to a baseball game....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You were watching a song?
> 
> Alright ... I am conrfuzed...  :\
> 
> Maybe a desert? ... No, that is even stranger....



Was watching American Pie.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I've had Duran Duran's "The Reflex" stuck in my head since I heard in on the radio 4 times durring my days off.




ROFL!!!    

AUGH!

[Calms down, trying hard to breathe]

I shouldn't laugh so hard at someone's misfortune....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, soon to be adding laptop to computer collection quite possibly with a 250 gig HD.




Allright ... the fungus is jealous!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Was watching American Pie.




Hmm ... I didn't know they made a movie out of it. Learn something new every day.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> .....But could NEVER stand Beavis and Butthead. Saw an ep at a friend's house and deemed it way beyond stupid.




You me both ma'am ... you me both.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Weird place to learn computing... physics on the other hand....
> 
> From what I heard, Bath England is a very old town with lots of history.




Yes ... Bath does. Of course, MOST of England is packed with history.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I didn't know they made a movie out of it. Learn something new every day.  :\



It is not a movie adaptation of a song. It is a coming of age story centered around high school students that are plotting to get laid before they graduate.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What's shocking is that 1 TERABYTE drives are out now.




Mmmm? Why is that shocking?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which is more than anyone could recruit at a batallion!




"Oh Gertrude, Gertrude ... when troubles come they come not singly but in BATTALIONS!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mmmm? Why is that shocking?  :\



Don't think the smiley was meant to be used in a shocking manner.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is not a movie adaptation of a song. It is a coming of age story centered around high school students that are plotting to get laid before they graduate.




*sigh* high class entertainment....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I joined a game one time that was described as "Rogue-heavy."  Since I figured there would be planty of flankers, I built this halfling knife fighter, a rogue going into Invisible Blade.  Things were nice for a while, then people started dropping out until there were three of us left.  The DM wanted to go gestalt at that point so we had a Druid//Psion, a Scout//Bard and I went Fighter/IB//Rogue.  I had a good BAB, some TWF and tons of sneak attack.  All I could do was bluff - stab while the Druid pulled artillery duty and the scout was dancing around.  Finally I started telling the scout to come flank with me.  He's all, "But I'll lose my skirmish," and I'm all, "Skirmish sucks, I have sneak attack and five attacks, get over here!," and he's all, "Fine, if it'll shut you up!"
> 
> Stabbitystabbitystabbitystabbitystabbity.
> 
> Everyone's jaws dropped when I started adding up an insane amount of damage.
> 
> I like rogues.




LOL! Vicious individual!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will all Bloodhound Gang fans please raise their right hand?
> 
> _*raises right hand*_




Never heard of 'em.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> allo.




Hmm ... I think I prefer Mega's introductory greeting than the "short and sweet" approach of Dog Moon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never heard of 'em.  :\



not surprising.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yep. You guys are the connection I need to humanity that makes me feel good to be a gamer and a decent person.




Awwww ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Unfortunately I have to go. My dad is being a d*ck about not being able handle stuff that he was doing fine by himself a week ago.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Can't stay too long.  I have to be at work for 7:30am.   Kinda sucks considering my week thus far.
> 
> 
> But between the OT and Bonus I will have over 850 dollars next week.




Woohoo!   

Even if most gets dropped into bills or whatnot its always nice to get rewarded like that!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> That's kinda funny because you guys are the same for me.  I know I gripe a lot but its just blowing steam.   I have more meaningful conversations with you guys than anyone but my wife and there are weeks you beat her also.
> 
> My game group I consider to be my friends but we have nothing in common but the game.  What they like to do and with whom and how are the exact opposite my own "moral compass" but being Vermont-  you take the gaming people anyway you can.




Aww ... thanks Mega. I (and probably we as well) don't mind your griping. I can somehow tell it is just blowing off steam.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have to go. My dad is being a d*ck about not being able handle stuff that he was doing fine by himself a week ago.




No worries Fru ... just do what needs to be done and then return.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> and viceversa.... if I win the Hive comes to Vermont to game.... alll costs covered.




HOORAY!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Most laptops use 2.5" form facter over 3.5" form factor for desktop drives.




True enough.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ueah, I guess you are right, that is the cheaper route anyway. 2 Seagte 500 gig = $229.98




The other nice thing about having multiple drives is that if one dies you still have SOME info somewhere else instead of "losing it all in one swell foop".


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I need an external.  I only have a 2 GB flash drive I tote to and from work.




I got one of those "MyBook" external drives ... it's a 500gb and seems to do a good job.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Despite being (realy) dead, the hive seems full of posting about nothing of consequence.
> 
> Aeson flirts with women.
> Mycanid is terribly complimentary of everyone.
> Megamania comes and goes as he sees fit.
> Aurora's daughter wanted a sammich.
> hafrogman joined the hive and was then sigged. . . twice.
> Goldmoon came back.
> The_One_Warlock made a Star Wars funny.
> Bront is showing up more often.
> Carnifax has no spleen.
> Frukathka's sister is a smoking hottie, and soon to be single.  rawr.
> Darth K'Trava likes Falco.
> Agamon posted once.
> Heckler has to go shopping for music.
> Dog Moon says "Hi."
> 
> ... probably more.




ROFL!!

  

EXCELLENT summary!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I played my very first round of golf ever yesterday. I had a lot of fun.




Golf.....

The one thing about Scotland I really do not like.   :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not when I only played 9 holes.......




Ouch ...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I guess we all love Star Wars.




Nah ... not all of us.  :\ 

The fungus does not DISlike SW ... just not all that crazy about it. Was terribly bored by the last three movies too ... disliked even more since them.

The first three were okay. Must admit I liked "Empire..." best of the three.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> No self-respecting geek doesn't. Star Wars is one of the things that made us what we are.




Nonsense! Not all of us.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have to send my memory card back. I got the wrong one.  I'm hoping they will let me exchange it.




Shouldn't be THAT big of a problem.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

OKAY! Officially caught up.

[Catchup program terminated. Have a nice day.   ]

Whew!

[Leans against wall to relax for a second....]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No worries Fru ... just do what needs to be done and then return.



Okay, I'm back....temporarily.


----------



## Mycanid

Right after I caught up too!

Hows things Fru?

[Wow. A rhyme....  :\ ]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Right after I caught up too!
> 
> Hows things Fru?
> 
> [Wow. A rhyme....  :\ ]



I'm okay, though I feel my Friday has been shot to hell. Why can't my sister hire a babysitter every once in a while?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Awww ... cheer up Fru. 

If this is for your adorable nephew then it shouldn't be all that bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awww ... cheer up Fru.
> 
> If this is for your adorable nephew then it shouldn't be all that bad.



Well, if it is as bad as I think it is I can kiss my friday night shows goodbye and I'll miss out on hanging out here with my friends.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Good news by the way.

RavenCrowKing says he is ready to go and recommended rolling up 1st level pc's using the method I mentioned before.

There are now have 4 people involved total PC wise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There are now have 4 people involved total PC wise.



Is that including POH?


----------



## Prince of Happiness

I'm going to need a bit more of a breakdown on how this works out, having never played a PBeM before.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes in fact ... it is.  Did I mention it yesterday?


----------



## Mycanid

WHAM! Fast reply sir! Have email will travel and all that nonsense.


----------



## Mycanid

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I'm going to need a bit more of a breakdown on how this works out, having never played a PBeM before.




Okay ... lessee ... there were a few links several pages back in the thread....


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WHAM! Fast reply sir! Have email will travel and all that nonsense.




True dat. My big question is that...do I have to be in front of the CPU same bat place, same bat time?


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha ... here is a link for a VERY general overview:

http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/rgp.faq.html

TO answer your question ... no. There is no need to be in front of the comp at a certain time, as, for example, in IM chat based gaming.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

And now the Fru must go again. Hopefully, I'll be back.


----------



## Mycanid

Basically PBeM has a rough time frame ... you send emails to a certain person (the DM of course) and he, receiving all the emails, assembles the info and then sends out an email to all the players telling them the results of their actions as a group. It goes slow, but is excellent if time constraints are a problem for the players.

BTW ... great pic of the squirrel jedis.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha ... here is a link for a VERY general overview:
> 
> http://www.pbm.com/~lindahl/rgp.faq.html
> 
> TO answer your question ... no. There is no need to be in front of the comp at a certain time, as, for example, in IM chat based gaming.




AWESOME.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And now the Fru must go again. Hopefully, I'll be back.




K Fru ... when you can.


----------



## Mycanid

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> AWESOME.




The real pro in this is RavenCrowking. He has been doing this for a while.

I told him we would generate the pc's - first level characters - and then send them to him to start things off. After he receives them he will decide what to do.

Game?


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The real pro in this is RavenCrowking. He has been doing this for a while.
> 
> I told him we would generate the pc's - first level characters - and then send them to him to start things off. After he receives them he will decide what to do.
> 
> Game?




I am down with this. Should we worry much about party composition?


----------



## Mycanid

That is unclear to me ... I am personally for a balance since RC has said nothing!   

Stat mode generation is basically 4d6 for each stat, then re-roll the lowest, and then switch any TWO only.

I think the we pc's should be in contact with each other SOMEhow so we can get a semblance of party balance. There ARE only 4 of us at the present, and party balance could be a helpful factor for our survival at low levels, at least IMO. :\


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That is unclear to me ... I am personally for a balance since RC has said nothing!
> 
> Stat mode generation is basically 4d6 for each stat, then re-roll the lowest, and then switch any TWO only.
> 
> I think the we pc's should be in contact with each other SOMEhow so we can get a semblance of party balance. There ARE only 4 of us at the present, and party balance could be a helpful factor for our survival at low levels, at least IMO. :\




Gotcha. I don't know who the two others are. No objections to me naming my character The Warlord of Pwnage, anybody? J/k. Specific setting or homebrew?


----------



## Mycanid

Also not clear ... all that the other players asked was that it was NOT Eberron. We asked for Greyhawk (personal fave), Forgotten Realms or a Homebrew. RC is a very creative and talented fellow, so I would not be surprised if it was a homebrew, but he has not answered me on this yet.  :\ 

Unfortunately that is all I can tell you right now. It is all still very much in its infancy. I wanted to have at least four players before we began, and since I have noticed that you like C&C and were looking for a game in general I thought I would approach you.   

Besides - you like mushrooms!


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Also not clear ... all that the other players asked was that it was NOT Eberron. We asked for Greyhawk (personal fave), Forgotten Realms or a Homebrew. RC is a very creative and talented fellow, so I would not be surprised if it was a homebrew, but he has not answered me on this yet.  :\
> 
> Unfortunately that is all I can tell you right now. It is all still very much in its infancy. I wanted to have at least four players before we began, and since I have noticed that you like C&C and were looking for a game in general I thought I would approach you.
> 
> Besides you like mushrooms!




Cool! I'm definitely up for Greyhawk since that setting in particular inspires me to create characters much more grounded to the setting than others, but I dig homebrews as well. FR as a last resort, but not hip on later iterations of the setting. The "Weave" bugs the hell out of me. "OH *NO* YOU DIN'T JUST TEAR MY WEAVE!" *head wiggle head wiggle* is all I keep thinking about when that's brought up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I don't know who the two others are.



I'm one of them.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm one of them.




A cat?!?! Will wonders never cease?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Cool! I'm definitely up for Greyhawk since that setting in particular inspires me to create characters much more grounded to the setting than others, but I dig homebrews as well. FR as a last resort, but not hip on later iterations of the setting. The "Weave" bugs the hell out of me. "OH *NO* YOU DIN'T JUST TEAR MY WEAVE!" *head wiggle head wiggle* is all I keep thinking about when that's brought up.



Personally, I hope it is Greyhawk. RCs homebrew does kick serious arse, I've got a draft copy of his setting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> A cat?!?! Will wonders never cease?



Actually, I'm human; I just use a cat as my avatar.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, I'm human; I just use a cat as my avatar.




Oh. I knew that.  Really. What?


----------



## Mycanid

RC said that he would "base the adventure on the characters"....

Now RC is as smart as a whip, very rules savvy ... when he wrote that to me I giggled to myself and thought "Here it comes!"   

Anyway ... Regarding PC generation books to use he said: "Open books (but I might have to request a copy of things I don't have)."

I have a very clear character conception in mind already. I do not know about Frukathka and Hafrogman though.  :\ 

My PC would either be a gnome (svirfneblin hopefully) or a dwarf (deep dwarf if possible), and be a sort of earth based cleric. Depending on what is allowed I will tailor the pc concept.... It would be more of a divine spellcaster sort, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Aha ... Fru is back. Any ideas you two for PC concept? You saw my notes in the posts as well Fru regarding RC character creation guidelines I hope?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyway ... Regarding PC generation books to use he said: "Open books (but I might have to request a copy of things I don't have).



Hmm, knowing this I might play an Irda.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aha ... Fru is back. Any ideas you two for PC concept? You saw my notes in the posts as well Fru regarding RC character creation guidelines I hope?



Yuppers. 
I need to make coffee...brb.


----------



## Mycanid

What in the hee haws is an "Irda"?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yuppers.
> I need to make coffee...brb.




Kay ... POH - you know what an "Irda" is?  :\


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Hmmmmmmmm, thinking of a fighter, human who sees his sword (well, that and money) as a way to advance up the social ladder.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kay ... POH - you know what an "Irda" is?  :\




DragonLance OG Ogre...before they became dumb and smelly.


----------



## Mycanid

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmm, thinking of a fighter, human who sees his sword as a way to advance up the social ladder (well, that and money).




Excellent! Always helps to have a hack and slash sort.


----------



## Mycanid

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> DragonLance OG Ogre...before they became dumb and smelly.




Dragonlance?!    AUGH!

Dragonlance is probably my LEAST liked setting of them all.  :\ 

No wonder I didn't know what it was.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Excellent! Always helps to have a hack and slash sort.




Yup, but he means well! I envision him as an urbane type, but not swashbuckler-y.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> DragonLance OG Ogre...before they became dumb and smelly.



They are aloso shapeshifters.


----------



## Mycanid

No accusations my good sir, no accusations.   

Hmm ... wonder what Hafrogman will do.

Only problem with an ogre will be interacting with people. First place we go might try to lynch us.  :\


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They are aloso shapeshifters.




Hot, giant, blue chicks normally spring to mind for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dragonlance?!    AUGH!
> 
> Dragonlance is probably my LEAST liked setting of them all.  :\



Its my third most favorite.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... if RC allows shapeshifting DL ogres to wander into the setting then why not?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have a very clear character conception in mind already. I do not know about Frukathka and Hafrogman though.  :\
> 
> My PC would either be a gnome (svirfneblin hopefully) or a dwarf (deep dwarf if possible), and be a sort of earth based cleric. Depending on what is allowed I will tailor the pc concept.... It would be more of a divine spellcaster sort, though.




Well, if I recall, I had a psion and Fru was looking at the soulblade.  I don't know Raven's feelings on psionics.  Presumably they fall under "open books" but some people have strong feelings.

Otherwise I may have to look at my books again.  I do love me the PHB2.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I do love me the PHB2.



Agreed, it is a wonderful resource. The Spell Compendium is a blessing as well.


----------



## Mycanid

The gang's all here!   

I think PHB2 would be fine frogman.

Oh yes ... frogman, meet prince, prince, meet frogman.  future fellow adventurers and all.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Hmmm, don't have any of those supplements. I am now experiencing doubts as to whether or not I can attain ultimate fighter dopeness.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The gang's all here!
> 
> I think PHB2 would be fine frogman.
> 
> Oh yes ... frogman, meet prince, prince, meet frogman.  future fellow adventurers and all.




You look like honest and trustworthy fellows. Want to go adventuring?


----------



## Mycanid

No worries Prince. Plenty of efficiency to get even with the "basic" books, I am sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Hmmm, don't have any of those supplements. I am now experiencing doubts as to whether or not I can attain ultimate fighter dopeness.



Do you have Complete Warrior? If you do, you should be fine.


----------



## Mycanid

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> You look like honest and trustworthy fellows. Want to go adventuring?




The fungus is in. Kitties and frogs?


----------



## hafrogman

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> You look like honest and trustworthy fellows. Want to go adventuring?



Shouldn't we be in a bar before you ask that?

TO THE TAVERN!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Shouldn't we be in a bar before you ask that?
> 
> TO THE TAVERN!




JUSTA minute ... we don't even know what we are yet.  :\


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you have Complete Warrior? If you do, you should be fine.




Nope. Can't be arsed to drop the $$$.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The fungus is in. Kitties and frogs?



Yo?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> JUSTA minute ... we don't even know what we are yet.  :\



And has this ever stopped a semi-sentient being from getting a drink before?


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... of course not my good amphibian, of course not.   

As you can see PoH, frogman is the quick wit and jokester of the group.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> Nope. Can't be arsed to drop the $$$.



Drop me an email.


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... of course not my good amphibian, of course not.
> 
> As you can see PoH, frogman is the quick wit and jokester of the group.




And yet we shall get more slaying done before breakfast than most adventuring parties do all day.


----------



## Mycanid

No doubt sir ... no doubt. 

Is there a EN World forum place where we four can talk about the pc generation anyone knows about? [Scratches cap puzzled]


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... maybe the OOC Forum in the Playing the Game threads?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No doubt sir ... no doubt.
> 
> Is there a EN World forum place where we four can talk about the pc generation anyone knows about? [Scratches cap puzzled]



Here is a good place.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Here is a good place.




Wanna start a thread Fru? Call it "RC PBeM PC discussions" and then link it to a post back here iin the hive for frogman and prince?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wanna start a thread Fru? Call it "RC PBeM PC discussions" and then link it to a post back here iin the hive for frogman and prince?



Done.


----------



## Mycanid

'Kay Frogman and Prince ... follow the link and maybe we can leave the hive specifically for non-sequiteurs and other zaniness other folks would like.


----------



## Mycanid

Allright ... signing off for the moment folks. Perhaps I will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can someone sum up what Ive messed in the last 2-3 weeks?



Lots of random drivel


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 'Kay Frogman and Prince ... follow the link and maybe we can leave the hive specifically for non-sequiteurs and other zaniness other folks would like.




I thought that's what the Mug Shots thread was for.


----------



## Bront

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I thought that's what the Mug Shots thread was for.



No, that's the Remotes and Recees discussion.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> No, that's the Remotes and Recees discussion.



Is that OGL?


----------



## Aurora

Too much has gone on in the hive since I was last here. Someone sum up for me. LOL


----------



## Aurora

I WANNA GAME! I still have 2 whole days to wait! [/whining]


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I WANNA GAME! I still have 2 whole days to wait! [/whining]



*makes will save*


How goes it, Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

I keep missing Mycanid. :\ Got your cd. Thank you very much  

Hopefully you read this!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Too much has gone on in the hive since I was last here. Someone sum up for me. LOL



I didn't bother to read the last few pages either.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I keep missing Mycanid. :\ Got your cd. Thank you very much
> 
> Hopefully you read this!



Mine was returned to him. He's going to try and send it out again.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> *makes will save*
> 
> 
> How goes it, Aurora?



What did I say? 

Not bad. Not bad. Doin' some more digi scrapbooking work.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What did I say?
> 
> Not bad. Not bad. Doin' some more digi scrapbooking work.



Nothing. I'm in a mood and I'm refraining from saying stuff that will bring the "Rent Finder" out.

I had a response in mind. It's not you, it's me.


----------



## Aeson

Will we get to see what you're working on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Prince of Happiness said:
			
		

> I thought that's what the Mug Shots thread was for.



ROFL!!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will we get to see what you're working on?



Maybe. I prolly won't finish it tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi Aurora. How are you today?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Maybe. I prolly won't finish it tonight.



I'm a patient man.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi Aurora. How are you today?



Hot and sweaty. 


No seriously, my AC is still broken.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hot and sweaty.
> 
> 
> No seriously, my AC is still broken.




That sucks. This is not a time to be without AC. I don't know how hot it got there but it was near 90 and very humid here today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hot and sweaty.
> 
> No seriously, my AC is still broken.



Thats stinks.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hot and sweaty.




 




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> No seriously, my AC is still broken.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That sucks. This is not a time to be without AC. I don't know how hot it got there but it was near 90 and very humid here today.



Yeah, it is pretty bad. Luckily, my basement is nice and cool still despite the main floor being 84 and humid as all get out. I have a day bed down here so that is where I have been sleeping.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is pretty bad. Luckily, my basement is nice and cool still despite the main floor being 84 and humid as all get out. I have a day bed down here so that is where I have been sleeping.



The day bed can't be comfortable. I hope the AC is fixed soon. At least you found some place to hang out.


----------



## Aurora

We have someone coming on Monday at 8am to fix the AC. I can make it until then.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We have someone coming on Monday at 8am to fix the AC. I can make it until then.



Cool.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The day bed can't be comfortable. I hope the AC is fixed soon. At least you found some place to hang out.



Actually, it is very comfortable. It was my bed at Pop and Mom's house before I got married. I love it. When I am sick, I generally go sleep there because I am more comfortable on it. That, and I don't like to keep dshai up with my coughing.


----------



## Aurora

We have a 2nd family room and Kylee's huge play room down here as well. So, Kylee and I have just been hanging out down here for the past week or so. We only have to go upstairs to go to the bathroom and get food from the kitchen.


----------



## Aeson

Gaming will be rough without AC. All that poundage around the gaming table is going to heat things up. Maybe Bubba needs to sit outside.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We have a 2nd family room and Kylee's huge play room down here as well. So, Kylee and I have just been hanging out down here for the past week or so. We only have to go upstairs to go to the bathroom and get food from the kitchen.



That sounds good. I miss having a basement. The basement in my house when I was a kid was huge.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Little do you know what happens when the evening comes!
> 
> Muwahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though ... kind of you to say so.
> 
> Here is the Ren Faire pic of me with a friend of mine who was part of the group I went with.




Man! I rarely troll off topic threads. But I was thrilled to see Mycanid's pics.

Mycanid and I are *long time* friends and seeing him way back when has made me all nostalgic. (Since I knew him even when his face was bald.)

Were we ever that young???


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually, it is very comfortable. It was my bed at Pop and Mom's house before I got married. I love it. When I am sick, I generally go sleep there because I am more comfortable on it. That, and I don't like to keep dshai up with my coughing.



That'll work. I've tried sleeping on one before. It wasn't comfortable for me. I guess it's because I'm a bit taller than you are.


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Man! I rarely troll off topic threads. But I was thrilled to see Mycanid's pics.
> 
> Mycanid and I are *long time* friends and seeing him way back when has made me all nostalgic. (Since I knew him even when his face was bald.)
> 
> Were we ever that young???



Careful. Trolling has different meanings. Are you coming here looking for underage girls? Looking to cause trouble? Or just looking?



Welcome to the hive. Any friend of Myc's is well a friend of Myc's.


----------



## Heckler

Myc's in here almost everyday.  You need to come visit when he's here sometime.  He'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gaming will be rough without AC. All that poundage around the gaming table is going to heat things up. Maybe Bubba needs to sit outside.



We gamed this last Sunday and it was fine. In fact, Bubba was here last night for movie night and because he really only went straight into the basement, he thought the AC was fixed. It is at least 10-15 degrees cooler down here.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We gamed this last Sunday and it was fine. In fact, Bubba was here last night for movie night and because he really only went straight into the basement, he thought the AC was fixed. It is at least 10-15 degrees cooler down here.




I like that about a basement. It's much cooler than the upstairs.


----------



## Aurora

I still wanna game damnit.

Dshai is thinking about running a PBP game. Mainly just because he feels like we don't game enough and he wants to do more with his world.


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> Careful. Trolling has different meanings. Are you coming here looking for underage girls? Looking to cause trouble? Or just looking?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the hive. Any friend of Myc's is well a friend of Myc's.




You have underage girls???
 

...and I am not just *any* friend. I know his deep dark secrets.

Like his super origin and secret identity.


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You have underage girls???
> 
> 
> ...and I am not just *any* friend. I know his deep dark secrets.
> 
> Like his super origin and secret identity.



Heck I know all that and I've only known him a couple of months.

I do have them but I'm not sharing.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You have underage girls???
> 
> 
> ...and I am not just *any* friend. I know his deep dark secrets.
> 
> Like his super origin and secret identity.



Sweet! 

Heh there aren't even many _females_ here. Of course, you have enough ENW posts, you should know that!


----------



## hero4hire

Heckler said:
			
		

> Myc's in here almost everyday.  You need to come visit when he's here sometime.  He'll get a kick out of it.




Unfortunately due to forces beyond our control, only during grand cosmic convergences, galactic calamities, or on leap years are we found in the same place at the same time.

Anything else might unleash an arcane series of events that may just doom mankind.


OR we live in different time zones now....


----------



## Heckler

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Unfortunately due to forces beyond our control, only during grand cosmic convergences, galactic calamities, or on leap years are we found in the same place at the same time.
> 
> Anything else might unleash an arcane series of events that may just doom mankind.
> 
> 
> OR we live in different time zones now....




Well, you're in my time zone, and I can usually find him in here late afternoon/early evening if that works for you...


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heck I know all that and I've only known him a couple of months.
> 
> I do have them but I'm not sharing.




Mayhaps his current Nom de plume. But not his original super-secret identity. Like when we were teens and stuff.

I still get away with calling him it..<<gasp>> Now I've said to much.


----------



## Aeson

You must be friends. You talk like him.


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 
> Heh there aren't even many _females_ here. Of course, you have enough ENW posts, you should know that!




..and of course since its the internet perhaps half of those claiming to be female..aren't!

Which I always found a little odd.


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> You must be friends. You talk like him.




Tsk! I am older..so he must talk like me! 

Actually since he is a very intelligent and articulate person. I will definitely take that as a compliment.

Even though we have lived in different time zones for over 15 years we still share a similiar sense of humor....Cheesy!


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Lots of random drivel



There's enough drivel on the internet as it is.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> ..and of course since its the internet perhaps half of those claiming to be female..aren't!
> 
> Which I always found a little odd.



I have never gotten that either.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Ok, the dude on comedy central is funny.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, the dude on comedy central is funny.



I've seen him on Last Comic Standing. I think he was one of the finalist or a winner. He is funny.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've seen him on Last Comic Standing. I think he was one of the finalist or a winner. He is funny.



I really only watched the first season of LCS. There were some really funny people on that one.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I really only watched the first season of LCS. There were some really funny people on that one.



I love stand up comedy. I watched it when I could. They've had some good people on there. A new season is starting soon.


----------



## Aurora

All right hivers. I am off to bed.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hivers. I am off to bed.



Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hivers. I am off to bed.




'night


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hivers. I am off to bed.




G'Night..I myself am off to home soon. (yay!)

Some things to wrap up here at work before I go. (boo!)


----------



## Heckler

Mornin' hive.


----------



## Aeson

Sup?

I hate working on a Saturday. I want to sleep. As soon as I get home I'm going straight to bed.


----------



## Heckler

Yeah, working weekends sucks the big one.  I feel for ya.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sup?
> 
> I hate working on a Saturday. I want to sleep. As soon as I get home I'm going straight to bed.



Stay up all night chatting up chick(s)?


----------



## Aurora

Ok, I just had a good laugh at the expense of someone who started a thread in off-topic. Said person is such a special snowflake.


----------



## Heckler

I haven't even noticed the snowflake had posted in off-topic.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I haven't even noticed the snowflake had posted in off-topic.  Thanks for that.



Glad to oblige


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Stay up all night chatting up chick(s)?



You know it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, I just had a good laugh at the expense of someone who started a thread in off-topic. Said person is such a special snowflake.



Did you just call me a special snowflake?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you just call me a special snowflake?



No, I did it at 1145am.

Just kidding. No.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning hivers.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Cool.




I am sure there was no pun intended with this, eh Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, I did it at 1145am.
> 
> Just kidding. No.









Where is this special snowflake? A term I haven't hear you use before.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Man! I rarely troll off topic threads. But I was thrilled to see Mycanid's pics.
> 
> Mycanid and I are *long time* friends and seeing him way back when has made me all nostalgic. (Since I knew him even when his face was bald.)
> 
> Were we ever that young???




Holy smokes!!!!!

hero4hire!

Now THIS is a major consolation!    

We gamed with each other when we were but wee lads.... [nostalgia kicks in]

BTW folks ... it was hero4hire who turned me on to EW in the first place!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Myc's in here almost everyday.  You need to come visit when he's here sometime.  He'll get a kick out of it.




I certainly did!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You have underage girls???
> 
> 
> ...and I am not just *any* friend. I know his deep dark secrets.
> 
> Like his super origin and secret identity.




This is very true ...   

hero4hire is my BEST friend, hands down, and has been since we were ... hmm ... 16?   

Yeesh ... now I feel old.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Unfortunately due to forces beyond our control, only during grand cosmic convergences, galactic calamities, or on leap years are we found in the same place at the same time.
> 
> Anything else might unleash an arcane series of events that may just doom mankind.
> 
> 
> *OR we live in different time zones now.... *




Got that right. MAJOR bummer it is.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am sure there was no pun intended with this, eh Aeson?



Pun? I don't see no pun?

What do you think of your pal Hero4hire popping by?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Tsk! I am older..so he must talk like me!




True ... about 4 months or so. 



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Actually since he is a very intelligent and articulate person. I will definitely take that as a compliment.




Awwww ... now the fungus is blushing!   



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Even though we have lived in different time zones for over 15 years we still share a similiar sense of humor....Cheesy!




Very, very true.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pun? I don't see no pun?
> 
> What do you think of your pal Hero4hire popping by?




A complete and total surprise (and delightful too)!   

He KNOWS I love to pop surprises on people so he is probably chuckling to himself over my surprise. Re-VENGE!     ROFL!!


----------



## Mycanid

Oh yes ... the pun Aeson.

Aurora said the AC was being put in.

You said: "Cool!   "

The fungus groaned and slapped his head....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes ... the pun Aeson.
> 
> Aurora said the AC was being put in.
> 
> You said: "Cool!   "
> 
> The fungus groaned and slapped his head....  :\



That was a joke. I can see it being a pun but it was not intended that way.


----------



## Mycanid

Hows things for you today Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hows things for you today Aeson?



Complicated.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Complicated.




Hmm ... nuff said.   

One of those "things can only get better" days, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

YOIKES! Gotta run ... I missed most of the other hivers (except the ever faithful Aeson) today too ... go figure. I'll be back later hopefully! [Now where did I put that sledgehammer....]


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> YOIKES! Gotta run ... I missed most of the other hivers (except the ever faithful Aeson) today too ... go figure. I'll be back later hopefully! [Now where did I put that sledgehammer....]



Aurora missed you yesterday. Maybe you'll sync up one day. Have a good one.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... nuff said.
> 
> One of those "things can only get better" days, eh?



It could be worse but it's still a bit stressful.


----------



## Aurora

I want one of those big chocolate chip cookies with icing on them.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want one of those big chocolate chip cookies with icing on them.



Damn you. I'm sitting here craving some thing and you had to bring up those big cookies.


----------



## Aurora

I did my damn glucose test yesterday. I have a bad feeling about it. I think my needs for lots of summer ice cream may have to go unfulfilled.


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone remember a TV show called Nowhere Man?  Showed in 1995.  Interesting show.  About a man who takes a picture of an execution and suddenly, in a global conspiracy, the people who used to know him claim not to anymore.  He's trying to find out the truth about the picture, who managed to essentially erase him from existence, and how he can get his life back.

Just bought it and it arrived a couple days ago.  Been watching it today.


----------



## Aurora

Wow, 3 of us posted at almost the same time!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone remember a TV show called Nowhere Man?  Showed in 1995.  Interesting show.  About a man who takes a picture of an execution and suddenly, in a global conspiracy, the people who used to know him claim not to anymore.  He's trying to find out the truth about the picture, who managed to essentially erase him from existence, and how he can get his life back.
> 
> Just bought it and it arrived a couple days ago.  Been watching it today.



Do you like it thus far?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Damn you. I'm sitting here craving some thing and you had to bring up those big cookies.



They sound good don't they. All covered in that yummy frosting. Just out of the oven choc chip cookies sound good as well. You know when they are nice and fresh and you break them apart and the chocolate just oozes........


----------



## Aurora

Slowly my alignment is shifting to evil....

MUHUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you like it thus far?




Yeah, I think it's a neat show, but then again, I've always liked shows like this, where a person starts with a single clue and attempts to uncover everything while escaping with their lives.  Nowhere Man, the Pretender, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, 3 of us posted at almost the same time!




It has to be just a coincidence.


Right?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It has to be just a coincidence.
> 
> 
> Right?



I guess that depends on what you are attempting to infer were it not.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> They sound good don't they. All covered in that yummy frosting. Just out of the oven choc chip cookies sound good as well. You know when they are nice and fresh and you break them apart and the chocolate just oozes........



Stop it. Stop it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Slowly my alignment is shifting to evil....
> 
> MUHUHAHAHAHAHA



I'm starting to worry about you.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm starting to worry about you.



As well everyone probably should.


----------



## Aurora

I switched my ticker to the "humor" one. Heehee

Oh SWEET! The Jerk is on Comedy Central. I love this movie.


----------



## Aurora

"Well I am gonna go then. And I don't need anything! Cept this ashtray, these matches, the remote control and the paddle ball, that's all I need.....and this lamp......I don't need one other thing........Oh, I need this!"


----------



## Aurora

Hey Aeson, did you continue watching Comedy Central last night and watch Live in Gotham? The comedian going off about video games for females seriously kicked my ass.


----------



## Ferret

Hey Aurora! Hows the pregnancy going?


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks ... am back from the activity.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... missed Aurora again.  :\ 

When am I gonna remember that Saturdays are usually slow days in the hive?


----------



## Ferret

When're they busy?


----------



## Mycanid

Seems the busiest times are in the weekdays in the mornings and in the evenings after dinner. Sunday afternoons and evenings are also pretty good, it seems.   

On Saturday most people are off "doing things", either with friends or family or whatnot....


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> Hey Aurora! Hows the pregnancy going?



Not bad. Thanks for asking. I am tired all the time and my back is killing me, but other than that nothing dramatic


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... missed Aurora again.  :\
> 
> When am I gonna remember that Saturdays are usually slow days in the hive?



Here I am!

Love the cd Mycanid, thank you


----------



## Mycanid

Amazing ... we have contact Houston. 

Glad you liked it ... was actually curious if your other half enjoyed it too?

Any tracks in particular that stood out for you?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Thanks for asking. I am tired all the time and my back is killing me, but other than that nothing dramatic




Actually thought this was par for the course somehow. In that case we have one healthy mama, one healthy baby to come and no doubt one beaming papa!


----------



## Ferret

Thats cool, A, glad to hear it going well. Any photos of the 'bump'?

Whats this about a CD?



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seems the busiest times are in the weekdays in the mornings and in the evenings after dinner. Sunday afternoons and evenings are also pretty good, it seems.
> 
> On Saturday most people are off "doing things", either with friends or family or whatnot....




Friends? Familly? Huh?


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Thats cool, A, glad to hear it going well. Any photos of the 'bump'?
> 
> Whats this about a CD?




I sent a few hivers a sampling of some of the music I like recently with song descriptions, that's all. They seemed to like it!   



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> Friends? Familly? Huh?




No friends or family?    What about the nice lady friend you showed the pic of - the one all wrapped up in blankets!  

My family is all in Alaska - or on a small island of the southern coast, so I don't see THEM too often.  :\


----------



## Ferret

I was only kidding, I have friends and family a-plenty. Sorry to hear yours live far away...where  are you stationed?


----------



## Mycanid

Stationed?!

I am not stationed anywhere.   

Goldmoon is stationed specific places, I think.

I live in far, far northern California ... we are talking nowheresville. I love it.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Amazing ... we have contact Houston.
> 
> Glad you liked it ... was actually curious if your other half enjoyed it too?
> 
> Any tracks in particular that stood out for you?



Have only had a chance to listen once. Dshai liked a lot of the songs as well.


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> Thats cool, A, glad to hear it going well. Any photos of the 'bump'?



Not yet. It makes me laugh that you call it a "bump". I though only pregnant chicks did that 
I am coming up on 30 weeks and I told dshai I want to have him take some pics for the baby book.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have only had a chance to listen once. Dshai liked a lot of the songs as well.




Excellent! I was hoping both of you would like it!   

Didn't happen to follow along with my xeroxed "xhixken scratch" notes, did you?  :\


----------



## Aurora

Speaking of islands, I have decided I want to move to the canary islands. I need good weather. LOL  Of course, there is no place for dshai there work-wise. So, I'll settle for Lakenheath and then move back to San Diego


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Excellent! I was hoping both of you would like it!
> 
> Didn't happen to follow along with my xeroxed "xhixken scratch" notes, did you?  :\



LOL no not yet. Dshai was like "Holy Crap, he wrote a book!"  We listened to the cd as we were getting ready for gaming and cleaning beforehand.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of islands, I have decided I want to move to the canary islands. I need good weather. LOL  Of course, there is no place for dshai there work-wise. So, I'll settle for Lakenheath and then move back to San Diego




The ... uh ... Canary Islands?   

Hmm ... err ... what brought that on?   

And where is Lakenheath?


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> Whats this about a CD?



Mycanid put together a cd full of Irish & Scottish music with a few other genres thrown in there.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL no not yet. Dshai was like "Holy Crap, he wrote a book!"  We listened to the cd as we were getting ready for gaming and cleaning beforehand.




  

That is not a book. You should see the adventure I threw together some time back. Over 200 hand written pages. THAT was a book.    Besides, most of it was off the top of my head. If I had wanted more detail it would have taken longer to get to you all (Aeson's is STILL sitting here on my desk in fact! Rassa frassa...), and I was wanting to get it to you all as soon as I could. You know how it is; when the (artistic creative) fire is burning you run with it while it lasts!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The ... uh ... Canary Islands?
> 
> Hmm ... err ... what brought that on?
> 
> And where is Lakenheath?



Canary Islands have perfect weather. Average of right about 70-72 degrees and low humidity. 

Lakenheath is a base in the UK about 70 miles or so from London. When he is eligible, we are probably gonna request a transfer there. Since we are not military, we get to pick and choose locations and length of stays. If (for his promotion) he needs to do a stint somewhere, it might as well be somewhere cool.


----------



## Mycanid

[Goes into google and wikipedia-fu mode...]

Ahh ... that's right. I was confusing the Canary Islands with those islands off the west coast of Spain.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canary_Islands

They actually look very nice! I like islands.

Only those are uncomfortably close to the equator for my tastes. Give me rain and snow and cold! I'll take the Orkneys or the Shetlands ... or even the Faroes.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Canary Islands have perfect weather. Average of right about 70-72 degrees and low humidity.




I stand corrected temp wise. Still prefer the cold though.

"When the wind backs around
To the cold of November,
Wild geese go a gagglin out to sea.
There's snow on the wind
It's ever been the same.
That north wind don't even know my name.
That north wind don't even know my name."



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Lakenheath is a base in the UK about 70 miles or so from London. When he is eligible, we are probably gonna request a transfer there. Since we are not military, we get to pick and choose locations and length of stays. If (for his promotion) he needs to do a stint somewhere, it might as well be somewhere cool.




Hmm ... sounds interested. You'd be in the area near Ferret I think! That'd be interesting.


----------



## Mycanid

Lakenheath Air Force Base. Here it is:

http://www.lakenheath.af.mil/


----------



## Mycanid

Bracing myself for Fru's possible appearance soon....


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... we've lost contact Houston.  :\ 

Ah well.


----------



## Ferret

I knwo our nor stationed anywhere =p just being random



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Not yet. It makes me laugh that you call it a "bump". I though only pregnant chicks did that
> I am coming up on 30 weeks and I told dshai I want to have him take some pics for the baby book.




I'm not pregnant! lol!   

Be sure to share


----------



## Aurora

I am still here I am just posting a LO I just finished for my design team.


----------



## Mycanid

No worries Ferret, no worries. 

Say ... the Lakenheath air force base near where you are perchance?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still here I am just posting a LO I just finished for my design team.




A ... what?   

What is a LO?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A ... what?
> 
> What is a LO?



LOL Sorry. I am a scrapbooker. Recall me talking about it at all? Both digital and paper. A LO is short for a "layout", or a completed work. I am on a digital design team for an artist. She makes her "kits" for people to use in digital scrapbooking and charges money for them. The vast majority of designers select a handful of scrapbookers that they really like their work and they then give them their designs for free. In return, we have to do "x" number of layouts per month using their products and then post them in scrapbooking galleries. Pretty much in exchange for free product, I give them free advertisement. 

So, I just completed this one.


----------



## Ferret

Ahh that makes more sense! Anyway I'm off to bed! nighty night!


----------



## Mycanid

Ohhhhhhhh.   

NOW I understand what all the pics, etc. were about and the questions about photoshop and such. [Finally the fungus begins to understand. :\ ]

Hmm ... [checks out the scrapbook link]

You are considered to be at "Expert" level eh? Not bad at all. 

I must admit especially liking the little poem under Kylee's pic about catching dragons in their dens and picking flowers....

And you just did "When Momma goes away ... ". Okay...

[Still browsing...]

And the ultrasound!  

[Lessee ....]

Very, very nice indeed!


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ahh that makes more sense! Anyway I'm off to bed! nighty night!




G'night my good sir.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very, very nice indeed!



Thanks. I just uploaded the other ones to my gallery finally. I actually completed those awhile ago. 

Oh, and the expert part has nothing to do talent-wise  (I wish) It just means that I post a lot there.


----------



## Aurora

Bye Ferret.


----------



## Aurora

Gotta run. Talk to you later Myc


----------



## Mycanid

Do you actually print out those things (or even other submissions on the site) and use them ... say ... for thank you notes, or get well cards, Christmas cards, birthday cards, etc.?

I was just reading a review of Photoshop PS3 a little while ago. Whaddaya think? You gonna go with that? I have a friend who is one of the programmers for the CS3 suite at Adobe (a Mac fiend   ) and a few months ago he was telling me all the things they were trying to do with the CS3 version. The reviews gave kudos to EXACTLY those things he listed them trying to do!  

So I guess it worked.  

How was the gaming session by the way?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Gotta run. Talk to you later Myc




Adios ma'am ... I will prolly have to start wrapping up here as well. Been a long day, actually.  :\

Love to the kiddo (tickle her under the chin for all of us!   )and halloos to your other half as well!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson, did you continue watching Comedy Central last night and watch Live in Gotham? The comedian going off about video games for females seriously kicked my ass.



I watched some of it. Most of them were not very memorable.


----------



## Aeson

My turn to say I missed her again.

The pictures look great.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> My turn to say I missed her again.
> 
> The pictures look great.




I really like the nature shots with the kid ... I think they are the best part of her work (as far as personal opinions go).   

I certainly could not do things like that.  :\


----------



## Aeson

You haven't tried. Some people have a natural talent but still need practice. Others need to learn it all.


----------



## Mycanid

Perhaps Aeson, perhaps. But I somehow think most of my artistic talent (if any) lies in different realms.  :\ 

Ah well!   

It looks like it is time for me to shut down for the day. I will talk to you all later on - perhaps on Monday. I don't *foresee* any need to be in the office tomorrow. [fungal fingers crossed]

I'll talk to you all later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## megamania

Just got back from my daughter's softball tourniment.  It continues on tommorrow also.  sigh....

But she is doing really well.  She plays first base and hits either 3rd or 7th.  With my limited knowledge of baseball I guess that is good.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Do you actually print out those things (or even other submissions on the site) and use them ... say ... for thank you notes, or get well cards, Christmas cards, birthday cards, etc.?
> 
> I was just reading a review of Photoshop PS3 a little while ago. Whaddaya think? You gonna go with that? I have a friend who is one of the programmers for the CS3 suite at Adobe (a Mac fiend   ) and a few months ago he was telling me all the things they were trying to do with the CS3 version. The reviews gave kudos to EXACTLY those things he listed them trying to do!
> 
> So I guess it worked.
> 
> How was the gaming session by the way?




I print out many of the digital layouts I do. Right on my printer. The vast majority of digi LO's I do are in a 12" by 12" format which I can print out because my printer can do up to 13" by 17" or something like that. Usually though I reduce them in size to 8" x 8" because 8" x 10" photo paper is a hell of a lot cheaper then 12" x 12" and I put them in books for my family. Every now and then, I just add a few new layouts to their books. 

I will take any newer version of PS  They are all awesome. 

Gaming went well except for all of the inner party conflict. I am hoping that we are over the hump though and things will start to get better.


----------



## Agamon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just got back from my daughter's softball tourniment.  It continues on tommorrow also.  sigh....
> 
> But she is doing really well.  She plays first base and hits either 3rd or 7th.  With my limited knowledge of baseball I guess that is good.




In younger levels, 1st base is an important position, right field not so much.  And hitting third means she's a reliable hitter, setting up the bomber in 4th spot (theoretically).

 In pro leagues, if you play 1st it means you have a good bat but can't field worth squat.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You haven't tried. Some people have a natural talent but still need practice. Others need to learn it all.




My art teacher (one of the best artists I have ever met) always said that art is only 10% talent and 90% learned. The last time I saw him he teased me and said he was angry that I didn't go to art school. I was his first student to demand a 2nd year art class of the school administrator. (My little private school only offered one year of art.) I was the only one in the class  (Damn right I got what I wanted LOL)


----------



## megamania

My game has gone to hell.   Alcohol and smoke is killing 1/2 of my players.   Caused me to put CS on hold and for the summer we'll do one shots or the such.  This summer I need to decide on a new campaign with the limit of 8-10th level.


----------



## megamania

Agamon said:
			
		

> In younger levels, 1st base is an important position, right field not so much.  And hitting third means she's a reliable hitter, setting up the bomber in 4th spot (theoretically).
> 
> In pro leagues, if you play 1st it means you have a good bat but can't field worth squat.





kinda what I thought.


----------



## megamania

heh.  10th grade I did Advanced art which was reserved for seniors then they created Adv Art II and III for me.   I set up the lesson plans with my own art projects complete with what I was doing, why and what I should get out of it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I watched some of it. Most of them were not very memorable.



Yes but did you see the guy talking about the video games? It was freaking hilarious. He was going off that he realized that they don't make many video games for women. He said that in guys video games you go up to the dragon and you slash him with your sword and you kill him. If it was a chick video game, you would have to walk up to the dragon and talk to him for like 2 hours. "Where's the.....where's the _share feelings_ button?" 
Then he was saying that in a guy game if you die then it means game over. In a chick's game you wouldn't _actually_ die. They'd still let you go up levels........ but it would never let you forget what you did.   

"I'm letting you go up to 22nd level even though at 2nd level you did "X"."
"Man, that was 20 levels ago! How many times do I have to push the 'I'm sorry' button?" 
"It doesn't matter how many times you push it.......you're still never gonna win."

He was damn funny. Dshai and I were dying.


----------



## megamania

So what else is new here?


----------



## Aurora

I hate softball. I played it in HS just because there was nothing else to play during that time of the year at my tiny school. I played 2nd base most of the time. I sucked. Probably would have helped had I had any interest in the sport whatsoever. I loved basketball. That was my favorite.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes but did you see the guy talking about the video games? It was freaking hilarious. He was going off that he realized that they don't make many video games for women. He said that in guys video games you go up to the dragon and you slash him with your sword and you kill him. If it was a chick video game, you would have to walk up to the dragon and talk to him for like 2 hours. "Where's the.....where's the _share feelings_ button?"
> Then he was saying that in a guy game if you die then it means game over. In a chick's game you wouldn't _actually_ die. They'd still let you go up levels........ but it would never let you forget what you did.
> 
> "I'm letting you go up to 22nd level even though at 2nd level you did "X"."
> "Man, that was 20 levels ago! How many times do I have to push the 'I'm sorry' button?"
> "It doesn't matter how many times you push it.......you're still never gonna win."
> 
> He was damn funny. Dshai and I were dying.



I think I remember a little of the bit now. I just didn't pay that my attention to them. The host (another from Last Comic Standing) was the best. I payed more attention to him and the girl. She was funny and really cute.


----------



## Agamon

Yeah, baseball wasn't my sport either.  My hand-eye is not so good.  I was better at track, swimming, bowling and hockey.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate softball. I played it in HS just because there was nothing else to play during that time of the year at my tiny school. I played 2nd base most of the time. I sucked. Probably would have helped had I had any interest in the sport whatsoever. I loved basketball. That was my favorite.



It always helps to have interest in what you're doing. I like baseball and softball but don't care much for basketball.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate softball. I played it in HS just because there was nothing else to play during that time of the year at my tiny school. I played 2nd base most of the time. I sucked. Probably would have helped had I had any interest in the sport whatsoever. I loved basketball. That was my favorite.





Cathy's first year was this year.  She was on a team of 50% never seen a B-Ball and the rest having played 3+ years.

She was a starter by time it was over.   They never won a game however.  The best score was something like 24-2.

The best entertainment was the coach's daughter.   She is a regular Paris Hilton but with teeth.  Always fouled out by the beginning of the fourth quarter.  Daddy's girl and A+ student, all state (Florida) in most sports, pianist and so on and so on.


I hate the rich whom are multitalented... and know it.   Then again, I hate all rich people.


----------



## megamania

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, baseball wasn't my sport either.  My hand-eye is not so good.  I was better at track, swimming, bowling and hockey.




Soccer was my thing.


----------



## megamania

Cathy enjoys soccer also.   Timmy isn't a sports kid.  He plays soccer and likes it but would be happy playing Heroscape or Pokeman instead.


----------



## Aeson

I did something really silly. I wanted to sleep today. I laid down for a nap and woke up after about a hour. That wasn't long enough so I took half a melatonin pill. I slept for awhile longer and got up. I was still sleepy and after being up for awhile went back to bed. I slept for another hour or so and I'm still sleepy. I want to go back to bed but I know I'll be awake for the rest of the night if I do.


----------



## megamania

Speaking of the royal PITA.....

I am soooooo pleased that Paris is back in jail.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did something really silly. I wanted to sleep today. I laid down for a nap and woke up after about a hour. That wasn't long enough so I took half a melatonin pill. I slept for awhile longer and got up. I was still sleepy and after being up for awhile went back to bed. I slept for another hour or so and I'm still sleepy. I want to go back to bed but I know I'll be awake for the rest of the night if I do.





silly Aeson.....drugs are for rabbits


----------



## megamania

I feel the need to change my avatar again....


----------



## megamania

did you hear that?!?


it was an electronic pin hitting the floor.


Someone release a digital fart or something?   Everyone has left again.


----------



## megamania

I feel the need to tear Paris Hilton apart.  I'm going over to CM for a bit.


----------



## Aurora

I was getting muffin into bed.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Soccer was my thing.



I used to be fairly good.  If I wasn't asthmatic, I'd have probably made the High School team, but I chose not to try.  It was fun, but I wasn't competitive enough to play it as a competitive sport.


----------



## Dog Moon

So the show I was watching, Nowhere Man for those who didn't read my previous post, started off good, but then it became kinda average.  This photo is the reason why he's on the run, but while he continuously encounters the organization who is searching for him, he hasn't really learned anything about the photo in like 6 episodes.  It almost seems pointless, though I have a feeling that the last couple of episodes will become good again as everything comes to a close.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was getting muffin into bed.





It'll be nice when the kiddo is old enough to go to bed on her own.  Cathy still insists on a hug and kiss before going.  Tim just goes when it is time.


----------



## megamania

Wife and I just had a wonderful fight.   Money and use of free time were the causes .... as usual.


I am majorly burned out and she doesn't seem to notice or care.  She just wants things done.   We are poor and have no money to use.  She is unhappy I spent 20 dollars today with the kids due to the ballgames.   Breakfast and lunch.   For three I thought that was good, especially as it was unexpected.

She spends 20 on one meal then complains that she has no money for the week's food (70-100).


"So honey, where did that money go?"

Guess I'll be sleeping in the hobby room tonight.   Cooler at least.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I used to be fairly good.  If I wasn't asthmatic, I'd have probably made the High School team, but I chose not to try.  It was fun, but I wasn't competitive enough to play it as a competitive sport.





I was full back or 1/2 back in soccer.   Held my own for a town known for soccer.  We have won the State level III championship about 15 times in the past 25 years.   Except for one year, we always made at least semi finals.   The year we made quarter only a drug bust was done taking out three players for alcohol use.  Two were key players.


----------



## Dog Moon

Woah, avatar changed back, mega.


----------



## megamania

Yeah.   With the possible exception of the hulk head I had used about three years ago this is my favorite.   Simple, colorful and unique.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah, avatar changed back, mega.





How goes it Dog Moon?


----------



## megamania

I'm chillin' until midnite or so.   Kinda recovering from the week from Hell I've just survived.


----------



## megamania

Come midnite I will either stay, watch a movie, eat something, go to bed here or something.  I'm not in much of a hurry.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it Dog Moon?




Goes okay.  Last couple of episodes of this show have been better.  Things are actually a little more interconnected.

Been browsing the internet and stuff while watching this show.  Played a little WoW this afternoon as well.


----------



## megamania

I should clean the room some.   Game group "may" arrive tomorrow.   So hard to say these days.


----------



## megamania

Basically I'm bored.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Basically I'm bored.




You need to do something more interesting then.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Basically I'm bored.



Come to bront.org.  Read my setting doc.  Give me feedback.   (Link in my sig)

Instant entertainment


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You need to do something more interesting then.





Where are the dancing wet T-shirt girls?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Where are the dancing wet T-shirt girls?




Unfortunately, not at my house.


----------



## megamania

Need to find the registering section and I will.  Couldn't find it the last time I visited


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Need to find the registering section and I will.  Couldn't find it the last time I visited



http://www.bront.org/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,99999999/action,register


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, not at my house.




Every modern home needs one.   Found a link to a Jessica Simpson wet T-shirt video.   Tempted but always avoid these due to fear of bugs and time it takes to download.  The still looks promising however.   Though I doubt they are really hers.....


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Every modern home needs one.   Found a link to a Jessica Simpson wet T-shirt video.   Tempted but always avoid these due to fear of bugs and time it takes to download.  The still looks promising however.   Though I doubt they are really hers.....



Shame you don't have cable 

For me, it's cheeper to have 2 cell phones than have a phone line.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> http://www.bront.org/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,99999999/action,register




found it by hitting the registering section (dumbass I am)  now waiting for the e-mail.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> found it by hitting the registering section (dumbass I am)  now waiting for the e-mail.



You're xxluigixx?

you sure it took?


----------



## Bront

Nevermind, I see you got in


----------



## megamania

I got bad cookies........


----------



## megamania

cookies are related to links burned to my computer.... I think.....


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> cookies are related to links burned to my computer.... I think.....



Were you able to get it?


----------



## Aurora

I delete all my cookies every now and then.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I delete all my cookies every now and then.



I just eat them


----------



## Aurora

Stopping bye to say.....well bye. LOL

I am going to bed. I keep having funny pains and am gonna go lay down and try to get some sleep. 

I hope things start to look up Mega. (hugs) Money problems are the worst. We SO need to get our house rented. An extra grand a month would be wonderful and would help stop us from continually falling behind every month. :\ Luckily, we have one person scheduled to see it on Tues and then 2 more sets of people next weekend. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I just eat them



Me too. That's why I need to exercise more LOL


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I keep having funny pains



That's no laughing matter.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Were you able to get it?





nope


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> nope



Try this.

http://www.circvsmaximvs.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=15491&d=1181298744


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Stopping bye to say.....well bye. LOL
> 
> I am going to bed. I keep having funny pains and am gonna go lay down and try to get some sleep.
> 
> I hope things start to look up Mega. (hugs) Money problems are the worst. We SO need to get our house rented. An extra grand a month would be wonderful and would help stop us from continually falling behind every month. :\ Luckily, we have one person scheduled to see it on Tues and then 2 more sets of people next weekend. *fingers crossed*





Best of luck.   Too bad it isn't in southern Vermont.   I strongly suspect I will be selling this place soon.  At 1700 for morgage, taxes and insurance a month I can't win.


----------



## megamania

After 2 minutes 24 seconds I got:


Bront’s D20 D&D setting


----------



## megamania

....and nothing else.


----------



## Bront

it's a rather large word document.  Try scroling down.

My homepage has been acting funky today.  Not sure why.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Stopping bye to say.....well bye. LOL
> 
> I am going to bed. I keep having funny pains and am gonna go lay down and try to get some sleep.




Funny as ha-hah or funny as odd?   Take it easy.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I hope things start to look up Mega. (hugs) Money problems are the worst.





I apprciate it.   Sometimes the only support I get is here at the Hive.  Fru offered help which the thought was much more important that anything else.   Sometimes I think you guys are better friends to me than my "friends" here in Vermont and NY.


----------



## megamania

Got in and wow.... there is a lot there.

I will try to read some of it later.   It is after 1am and as such I should try to sleep... even if it is on the couch.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Got in and wow.... there is a lot there.
> 
> I will try to read some of it later.   It is after 1am and as such I should try to sleep... even if it is on the couch.



Yeah, some of it is crunch, but I've reworked all the races (Except Humans, I killed them, dirty bastards).  I'm open to any and all comments, preferably on either CM or my board in the correct thread (just so I can go back and find it).

Get some sleep


----------



## megamania

I'm back.

Wife not angry with me anymore.   At 3:30am she woke me up and had me go upstairs.

Daughter has gone to todays softball games.   Due to work I and Tammy can not.   Hope she does well.

Tim is hanging out with me telling me what to do with the game group and asking questions from the Ghost Rider DVD to how does a Dragon create fire? 

I'll be around and about between projects.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm back.
> 
> Wife not angry with me anymore.   At 3:30am she woke me up and had me go upstairs.
> 
> Daughter has gone to todays softball games.   Due to work I and Tammy can not.   Hope she does well.
> 
> Tim is hanging out with me telling me what to do with the game group and asking questions from the Ghost Rider DVD to how does a Dragon create fire?
> 
> I'll be around and about between projects.



That's good that she's not angry anymore 

SOme time ago, Dshai was telling me about an article he read a long time ago. It was written by a very VERY old man who told a tale of how he believes dragons truly did exist and that as a small child he went to one of those gypsy traveling circuses and believes that he truly saw the last living dragon. He went into a very interesting theory of how he believed dragons made fire and when dshai explained it, it honestly made perfect sense. I shall have to ask him what the old guy said. Hopefully he'll remember. 

Well, I gotta run. I am going to go to church and pretend not to be such a heathen. LOL (Afterwards, I'll be going to the Bookery)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm here. For a half hour at least, then I'm off to bed. Its been a long night.


----------



## megamania

A-lo Fru.    I guess it was a late night.


----------



## megamania

oh my.... I misread Aurora's message as as going to see the Bookie.    You heathen!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> oh my.... I misread Aurora's message as as going to see the Bookie.    You heathen!



She said Bookery, not Bookie. Its her local book store.


----------



## megamania

The fact that dragons are seen across the world makes me think there were once dinosaurs that existed while man was around.   As for breathing fire..... could be they spit a very flamable blinding juice and hit some guys torch.    "AIIIEEEE!   IT BREATHES FIRE!"


----------



## megamania

Yeah.   Like I said... misread it.   Freuden Slip perhaps.


----------



## megamania

Well.... in theory the guys can be showing up at any time so I gotta go.   I still don't have figures out and the such....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> The fact that dragons are seen across the world makes me think there were once dinosaurs that existed while man was around.   As for breathing fire..... could be they spit a very flamable blinding juice and hit some guys torch.    "AIIIEEEE!   IT BREATHES FIRE!"



There could have been some strange creatures once upon a time. These animals fueled the stories. As with all retelling it gets bigger and stranger. Fire breathing may have been added in at some point and stayed along with the ability to fly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> A-lo Fru.    I guess it was a late night.



Might be even later than expected.


----------



## Aeson

I made a massive pancake this morning. It was so big it collapsed under it's own weight and is now in 3 large chunks.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I gotta run. I am going to go to church and pretend not to be such a heathen. LOL (Afterwards, I'll be going to the Bookery)



She'll be at church for a long time. She has a lot of sins to confess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made a massive pancake this morning. It was so big it collapsed under it's own weight and is now in 3 large chunks.



So big you'd need a snow shovel to flip it?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So big you'd need a snow shovel to flip it?



Not that big but I could have used a bigger spatula or a smaller pancake.


----------



## Aeson

It's so big I can't eat it all. I may have some later or tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not that big but I could have used a bigger spatula or a smaller pancake.



It was a joke in reference to a John Candy movie.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It was a joke in reference to a John Candy movie.



I'm not a John Candy fan. I guess I missed the reference.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's so big I can't eat it all. I may have some later or tomorrow.




Reheated pancake?  That does not sound particularly appetizing.


----------



## megamania

Better than broiled non-breaded fish served cold the next day.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Reheated pancake?  That does not sound particularly appetizing.



It's not bad. It's better than throwing it way.


----------



## megamania

Hangin' while players finish their 1st level characters.   Bard, Barbarian and a Rogue thus far.  Jimmy is a no-show.   2 sessions in a row.   Doesn't look good for him.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Reheated pancake?  That does not sound particularly appetizing.




Use it as flat bread and put eggs and sausage in it.   Could be better.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Hangin' while players finish their 1st level characters.   Bard, Barbarian and a Rogue thus far.  Jimmy is a no-show.   2 sessions in a row.   Doesn't look good for him.



Do you have a certain number of times they can be a no-show?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> There could have been some strange creatures once upon a time. These animals fueled the stories. As with all retelling it gets bigger and stranger. Fire breathing may have been added in at some point and stayed along with the ability to fly.



The guy's theory was that dragons had a large methane gas bladder of sorts. This enabled them to be able to glide or fly short distances. They could expel it out their mouth and in combination with clicking together 2 surfaces in their mouth that created a spark, could breathe fire. An interesting theory if it is remembered correctly.


----------



## Aurora

I am tired and am gonna go take a nap since there is no one here to talk to me anyways. Later guys.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The guy's theory was that dragons had a large methane gas bladder of sorts. This enabled them to be able to glide or fly short distances. They could expel it out their mouth and in combination with clicking together 2 surfaces in their mouth that created a spark, could breathe fire. An interesting theory if it is remembered correctly.



That does make sense. I like the theory.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am tired and am gonna go take a nap since there is no one here to talk to me anyways. Later guys.



Our D&D game was canceled. Two guys did show up so we played D&D minis. We're wrapping up so I may be joining you on that nap. 5 hours of sleep isn't enough.


----------



## Aurora

We are about to start gaming. Maybe. If people would show up that would be a plus. LOL 

Got monster manuals 2 & 3 today at the Bookery. They had them in their used book section so we got them pretty cheap.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Our D&D game was canceled. Two guys did show up so we played D&D minis. We're wrapping up so I may be joining you on that nap. 5 hours of sleep isn't enough.




Dang, that sucks.


----------



## Aurora

Yeah, our reg game was canceled too. SO, we are making some new characters. I am gonna get on and rant about this later. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, our reg game was canceled too. SO, we are making some new characters. I am gonna get on and rant about this later. LOL



Fett miss a game again? Oh yeah he's going to the Reds game.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We are about to start gaming. Maybe. If people would show up that would be a plus. LOL
> 
> Got monster manuals 2 & 3 today at the Bookery. They had them in their used book section so we got them pretty cheap.



That's cool. I need 2 & 3. I don't DM that much so I haven't gotten them but I'd like to have them in to collection. Did you check them for missing pages? I've bought used books and they were missing pages.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, our reg game was canceled too.




Must be a bad weekend or something then since yesterday, our game was cancelled as well.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fett miss a game again? Oh yeah he's going to the Reds game.



Where did he say that? We just knew he wasn't coming. Then Jon didn;t show up and I called him and he was like "Oh, I am gonna watch the game." My response? "WTF! You could at least call and tell us!" Those 2 losers + Enk coming late we just canceled and told Enk to stay home.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where did he say that? We just knew he wasn't coming. Then Jon didn;t show up and I called him and he was like "Oh, I am gonna watch the game." My response? "WTF! You could at least call and tell us!" Those 2 losers + Enk coming late we just canceled and told Enk to stay home.



At DA. He's gonna kill me.

We had two cancel because the one that drives couldn't find his license. It seemed like the lamest excuse to not show up but he has a lot of driving to do to go back and forth to the game.


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone see the 30-headed tarrasque?  Would certainly creep me out if I saw it.  What annoys me, however, is the fact that it has 106 HD and Toughness x6.  Improved Toughness would use but a single feat and give it 88 more hp and leaves open 5 feats.  Don't know why, but it's one of those things that really irks me.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone see the 30-headed tarrasque?  Would certainly creep me out if I saw it.  What annoys me, however, is the fact that it has 106 HD and Toughness x6.  Improved Toughness would use but a single feat and give it 88 more hp and leaves open 5 feats.  Don't know why, but it's one of those things that really irks me.



I haven't seen it. Where is it? Is it a new mini or in a monster manual?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't seen it. Where is it? Is it a new mini or in a monster manual?




Oh, sorry.  There's a link on the front page of EnWorld.

Elite Opponents


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, sorry.  There's a link on the front page of EnWorld.
> 
> Elite Opponents



I don't go to the front page. I link straight to the off topic forum.


----------



## megamania

That is a sick creature indeed.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you have a certain number of times they can be a no-show?





Lets see.... 

Clinton was 2 1/2 but made it this week.... 20 minutes late
Bill has missed as much as two games
Jimmy has been cut twice before.   Currently he is 2 games.

Jeff is my my only regular.   Time to open it up to others.... and clean the room up.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't go to the front page. I link straight to the off topic forum.





I'm straight to the forums.   I'm sure I miss a lot this way but 99.99 % of my activity here is General, Off Topic and the Storyhour / PbP area.


----------



## megamania

I'm not sure which i hate most about folks not showing up for a game...


No call / no show

The fact I know its because they are in an ....altered state .


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The guy's theory was that dragons had a large methane gas bladder of sorts. .




so they.... fartedfrom their mouth and through a spark ignited it.




  weird


----------



## megamania

Not sure if anyone cares but the results of my Walk for Life are:

Week One
156080 steps for 78.04 miles
Week Two
215085 steps for 107.54 miles
Week Three
163609 steps for 81.80 miles
Week Four
239723 steps for 119.86 miles
Week Five
240208 steps for 120.10 miles
Week Six
309910 steps for 154.96 miles

Total
1324565 steps for 662.28 miles

Average per day is 15.7 miles a day.

I won't know my company standings until Tuesday.   The bad news is I have discovered (always suspected) that people are cheating.  Until Tuesday I'll wait to cry foul.  This week was tough.   One of the days I stepped over 64,000.  I only slept 2 1/2 hours and was on my feet for 20 hours.


----------



## megamania

It appears everyone is asleep so until later.....   have a good one.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone cares but the results of my Walk for Life are:
> 
> Week One
> 156080 steps for 78.04 miles
> Week Two
> 215085 steps for 107.54 miles
> Week Three
> 163609 steps for 81.80 miles
> Week Four
> 239723 steps for 119.86 miles
> Week Five
> 240208 steps for 120.10 miles
> Week Six
> 309910 steps for 154.96 miles
> 
> Total
> 1324565 steps for 662.28 miles
> 
> Average per day is 15.7 miles a day.
> 
> I won't know my company standings until Tuesday.   The bad news is I have discovered (always suspected) that people are cheating.  Until Tuesday I'll wait to cry foul.  This week was tough.   One of the days I stepped over 64,000.  I only slept 2 1/2 hours and was on my feet for 20 hours.




Walk for Life?


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Walk for Life?



I think it's some kind of contest thing to get people to live healthier by walking more.

That's a lot of miles to walk given most people walk 2-3 miles an hour.  However, if anyone's averaging over 25, you can probably cry foul.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> At DA. He's gonna kill me.



No he's not. They actually did that during the day not in the evening. Him and Enk went. I thought that they went to a Dragons game, but I later found out it was a Reds game. Personally, I'd much rather go to a Dragons game.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> so they.... fartedfrom their mouth and through a spark ignited it.
> 
> weird



Pretty much.


----------



## Aurora

I find it so annoying that people don't show up for gaming or give lame excuses. At least if they gave some type of _real_ warning at least that would be something, ya know. It comes down to, dshai and I always tweak our schedules so that we can be home in time for gaming. Dshai spends time throughout the week preparing for gaming (we don't run modules) and then to have people just no call no show or tell us like the day before is really annoying. I mean hell, my family came into town from CA and *I* didn't cancel gaming. Enk is the only one who gave adequate warning for this week that he may not come (and it was a good reason- his wife had surgery on Thurs) and he still was gonna come. We just ended up telling him not to since Fett and Jon didn't show up.


----------



## The_Warlock

I hate meetings. I hate mornings. I hate Mondays.

Imagine my affection for our regular Monday morning meeting. At least there is free food.

Back later....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No he's not. They actually did that during the day not in the evening. Him and Enk went. I thought that they went to a Dragons game, but I later found out it was a Reds game. Personally, I'd much rather go to a Dragons game.



Then I don't know what he was doing. Gettin' busy with Bella?


----------



## Aurora

Really, it's their loss though cause dshai had us make characters and Bubba and I did an adventure that ended up being really freaking cool. I had never played in this particular city of dshai's before and it was fun. I played a little hafling rogue and he played a human swashbuckler.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find it so annoying that people don't show up for gaming or give lame excuses. At least if they gave some type of _real_ warning at least that would be something, ya know. It comes down to, dshai and I always tweak our schedules so that we can be home in time for gaming. Dshai spends time throughout the week preparing for gaming (we don't run modules) and then to have people just no call no show or tell us like the day before is really annoying. I mean hell, my family came into town from CA and *I* didn't cancel gaming. Enk is the only one who gave adequate warning for this week that he may not come (and it was a good reason- his wife had surgery on Thurs) and he still was gonna come. We just ended up telling him not to since Fett and Jon didn't show up.



You need some new friends and gamers. I'm willing to take fett's place.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Really, it's their loss though cause dshai had us make characters and Bubba and I did an adventure that ended up being really freaking cool. I had never played in this particular city of dshai's before and it was fun. I played a little hafling rogue and he played a human swashbuckler.



That's cool. We're going to prepare a backup game of D20 Modern or something for fewer players if we find ourselves short again.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then I don't know what he was doing. Gettin' busy with Bella?



Nah, his wife and son were out of town all weekend and so he wanted to spend time with them.
Still, he didn't inform us he wouldn't be coming until Sat when they all got together to hang out with Bella and Keeper and his wife at Enk's house. I'd be surprised if he didn't know before that that his wife and kid were gonna be out of town all weekend. ANd no, you may not make fun of him on my account.....


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I hate meetings. I hate mornings. I hate Mondays.
> 
> Imagine my affection for our regular Monday morning meeting. At least there is free food.
> 
> Back later....



LOL Just eat and don't pay attention. I need coffee.......


----------



## Aurora

It's not like it's a bad reason to get out of gaming. It's a good one. Family should be more important, BUT warning would be nice. It would be respectful to the other people in the group. If these kinds of things only happened every blue moon, I don't think we would be so annoyed by it, but it seems to be happening a lot of late.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, his wife and son were out of town all weekend and so he wanted to spend time with them.
> Still, he didn't inform us he wouldn't be coming until Sat when they all got together to hang out with Bella and Keeper and his wife at Enk's house. I'd be surprised if he didn't know before that that his wife and kid were gonna be out of town all weekend. ANd no, you may not make fun of him on my account.....



I don't stoop to his level. I won't make fun of him for anything.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's not like it's a bad reason to get out of gaming. It's a good one. Family should be more important, BUT warning would be nice. It would be respectful to the other people in the group. If these kinds of things only happened every blue moon, I don't think we would be so annoyed by it, but it seems to be happening a lot of late.



I don't blame you for being annoyed. You have that right. Also forgiveness is important. If schedules start conflict with the game then you might need to find a way to adjust.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't blame you for being annoyed. You have that right. Also forgiveness is important. If schedules start conflict with the game then you might need to find a way to adjust.



Its Sunday night. No one works on Sun nights in our group and they have had all weekend to spend time with family, get yard work done, schedule other events with friends, etc. Hell, we often have plans with friends on Sun afternoons, but we make sure we are done at a reasonable time so we can get home for gaming. If we did it on a week night, then the people with small kids really wouldn't see them all day because they would have to go straight from work to gaming. So, that wouldn't work. We have discussed switching it to Sat night or Sat day, but you have a much better chance of people canceling due to family events at those times.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Its Sunday night. No one works on Sun nights in our group and they have had all weekend to spend time with family, get yard work done, schedule other events with friends, etc. Hell, we often have plans with friends on Sun afternoons, but we make sure we are done at a reasonable time so we can get home for gaming. If we did it on a week night, then the people with small kids really wouldn't see them all day because they would have to go straight from work to gaming. So, that wouldn't work. We have discussed switching it to Sat night or Sat day, but you have a much better chance of people canceling due to family events at those times.



I'm finding it's harder for gamers to get together this days. I'm not sure why but it looks like it's a common problem. I haven't figured out how to fix it in my game so I guess I can't give you advice on the subject either.


----------



## Aurora

OK, time to switch subjects for now. Kylee is so funny and she is a so sweet. She is now beginning to understand the concept that mommy has a baby in her belly. Mainly because we keep telling her she has to be careful and not run at mommy's tummy or kick me when I am changing her diaper etc. because she'll hurt the baby. And I always rub my tummy when I tell her and point and say there is a baby in there. The other day we were at Bob Evans eating dinner and and she was sitting in her high chair in between me and dshai and my father in law, nephew, and sister in law were sitting across from us. She gets this really sweet and innocent smile on her face and in the middle of dinner she reaches over and pats me on the boob. I kind of laugh and go "Muffin, what are you doing?" She smiles again sweetly and pats my boob and says "Baaaaaby". 

*Much laughter around the table.*

And I said "You're so sweet muffin, but the baby is down here." *I rub my belly*


----------



## Mycanid

Agamon said:
			
		

> Yeah, baseball wasn't my sport either.  My hand-eye is not so good.  I was better at track, swimming, bowling and hockey.




Ah ha. I was also horrible at baseball. My sport was basketball.    After all, I AM from Syracuse, NY. Still keep tabs on the SU college hoops every once in a while too.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> at Bob Evans over and pats me on the boob.



All I read in that.  I'm kidding
I love Bob Evans. I had 2 meals there while in Ohio. That is the only place I ate twice. 

That's a funny story. You never know what a kid will do.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made a massive pancake this morning. It was so big it collapsed under it's own weight and is now in 3 large chunks.




Hmm ... pancakes ... sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, our reg game was canceled too. SO, we are making some new characters. *I am gonna get on and rant about this later.* LOL




 

...giggles to himself and then braces for the onslaught...


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone see the 30-headed tarrasque?  Would certainly creep me out if I saw it.  What annoys me, however, is the fact that it has 106 HD and Toughness x6.  Improved Toughness would use but a single feat and give it 88 more hp and leaves open 5 feats.  Don't know why, but it's one of those things that really irks me.




Yeesh!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I hate meetings. I hate mornings. I hate Mondays.
> 
> Imagine my affection for our regular Monday morning meeting. At least there is free food.
> 
> Back later....




Meetings drive me up the wall. I actually like mornings though, and Mondays don't especially bother me anymore.   

Free food IS nice, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Just eat and don't pay attention. I need coffee.......




Already had two honking huge cups this morning. I think I am set for the moment.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't blame you for being annoyed. You have that right. Also forgiveness is important. If schedules start conflict with the game then you might need to find a way to adjust.




Funny you should bring this up....

I was just reading yesterday that the word "forgiveness" in Greek is _"synchoresis"_. (Or something like that.)

Interestingly it literally means "making room in your heart for someone else". It comes from the word "choro", which means "space" and "syn" means together (like in the word synthesis, for example).

Got me thinking.... How when you are upset with someone the image is that you "throw them out of your heart", while "forgiveness" is exactly the opposite of this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning hive.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Fru. 

How's reality?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Fru.
> 
> How's reality?



Crashing around me.

Been up since 8 pm. 

I'm making coffee now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How a are you doing today Mycanid?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Crashing around me.
> 
> Been up since 8 pm.
> 
> I'm making coffee now.




Pretty good Fru, pretty good. 

Didja see the pc I posted in the plots, etc. thread you began? RC also posted in there briefly, so he knows it is there at least!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Pretty good Fru, pretty good.
> 
> Didja see the pc I posted in the plots, etc. thread you began? RC also posted in there briefly, so he knows it is there at least!



Yeah. I saw. I'll have mine up in 2-3 days; I have a bit of a side project going on right now.


----------



## Mycanid

Am currently munching on some tree-grown cherries (i.e. not bought in a store, no pesticides, etc., etc.) - VERY tasty!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I saw. I'll have mine up in 2-3 days; I have a bit of a side project going on right now.




No worries sir ... and no pressure.

Basically I think I will remain a bard and prestige in the "Sublime Chord" prc. Have been considering taking advantage of the "words of creation" feat in the Book of Exalted Deeds as well....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Coffee good. Fru waking up now.

I should be golden for 3-4 more hours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Am currently munching on some tree-grown cherries (i.e. not bought in a store, no pesticides, etc., etc.) - VERY tasty!



What kinf of berries? Sejulkunga?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Have been considering taking advantage of the "words of creation" feat in the Book of Exalted Deeds as well....



Funny. I have been eyeballing that as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I saw. I'll have mine up in 2-3 days; I have a bit of a side project going on right now.



And I just received a Skorched Urf product in my inbox for review. Might be 4-6 days now.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I saw. I'll have mine up in 2-3 days; I have a bit of a side project going on right now.



Yeah, I'll get mine together once I feel like it    

Gimme a couple of days at work and boredom shall strike, I'm sure.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What kinf of berries? Sejulkunga?




No, no.  CHERRIES.


----------



## Aurora

I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll get mine together once I feel like it
> 
> Gimme a couple of days at work and boredom shall strike, I'm sure.




Hey there frogman. Good morning!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no.  CHERRIES.



It was a 2nd Edition joke.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you guys are talking about.



Yeah, now you know what I feel like every time I wander into the Hive.    

Hive side game.  I'm fairly sure we're supposed to be keeping ON-topic discussions out of the OFF-topic forum.  So subject change.

What type of cherries then, bing?  badda?  badda-bing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll get mine together once I feel like it
> 
> Gimme a couple of days at work and boredom shall strike, I'm sure.



Yay, the froggie's here.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there frogman. Good morning!



Morning. . . what kind has yet to be determined.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you guys are talking about.




Our new anti-flip-flop PBeM characters!   

  

Seriously Aurora ... we are actually slowly getting together a PBeM game (with Raven CrowKing DM'ing it) and there are four of us thus far. There is a thread in the Plots, Places and Rogues forum dedicated to it. We are discussing the potential pc's. I already posted mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What type of cherries then, bing?  badda?  badda-bing?



effervescent.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, now you know what I feel like every time I wander into the Hive.
> 
> Hive side game.  I'm fairly sure we're supposed to be keeping ON-topic discussions out of the OFF-topic forum.  So subject change.
> 
> What type of cherries then, bing?  badda?  badda-bing?




Uhh ... hmm ... red?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yay, the froggie's here.



Yep.  On the 6th and 7th days he rested.  Saw some movies, spent time with my friends.  Watched Bob Ross and made some origami earrings which were much praised by the recipient.

All in all, a good weekend.

How have you all been?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seriously Aurora ... we are actually slowly getting together a PBeM game (with Raven CrowKing DM'ing it) and there are four of us thus far. There is a thread in the Plots, Places and Rogues forum dedicated to it. We are discussing the potential pc's. I already posted mine.



See my sig, I have the thread linked.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How have you all been?



Well, I was tired, but I drank Kahlua Vanilla Creme Coffee, so now I'm awake. For a while at least.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... hmm ... red?  :\



Well that's good then.  I was hearing a story about white cherries.  Or, more accurately, cherries that HAD been red, but after a slight mix up, had been double bleached in everclear for about a week.  They were white, and apparently quite . . . potent.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yep.  On the 6th and 7th days he rested.  Saw some movies, spent time with my friends.  Watched Bob Ross and *made some origami earrings which were much praised by the recipient*.
> 
> All in all, a good weekend.
> 
> How have you all been?




Oooo ... origami earings!    What a great idea.

What pattern did you use? Cranes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooo ... origami earings!    What a great idea.
> 
> What pattern did you use? Cranes?



I'm guessing shuriken.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well that's good then.  I was hearing a story about white cherries.  Or, more accurately, cherries that HAD been red, but after a slight mix up, had been double bleached in everclear for about a week.  They were white, and apparently quite . . . potent.




Cherry brandy! Have an acquaintance who makes his own wine and he made some cherry brandy.

Wow. The stuff was ... POTENT.  

I have no ability to hold liquor anyway, let alone high powered stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well that's good then.  I was hearing a story about white cherries.  Or, more accurately, cherries that HAD been red, but after a slight mix up, had been double bleached in everclear for about a week.  They were white, and apparently quite . . . potent.



What, exactly, is everclear?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooo ... origami earings!    What a great idea.
> 
> What pattern did you use? Cranes?



 Yeah, I fold cranes from 1.25" squares of opalescent white paper.  They come out very nicely, then I thread pinstock up through the body, affix to earring hooks and voila.

Do you fold?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> See my sig, I have the thread linked.




Very helpful by the way Fru ... thanks.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, exactly, is everclear?



Um, about as close to pure alcohol as you can get without being officially toxic?

Odorless, flavorless.  So if you add it to a drink, it's just now alcoholic, or fruit can absorb the alchohol, retaining their flavor but adding a little 'kick'.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everclear_(alcohol)


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, exactly, is everclear?



If you had ever had it.....you may not remember LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cherry brandy! Have an acquaintance who makes his own wine and he made some cherry brandy.
> 
> Wow. The stuff was ... POTENT.
> 
> I have no ability to hold liquor anyway, let alone high powered stuff.



I had *three* beers on Friday night, and it went straight to my head. I'm starting to think I am losing a little of my alcohol tolerance. I remember drinking a six pack a year ago which got me only a little snookered.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Meetings over. Some things to do, but gonna be slow. Biggest problem, we have a massive tsunami of work hanging "Abyss"-like over us, none quite ready on the various clients' ends, which means it's all gonna happen at once and our heads are going to explode.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very helpful by the way Fru ... thanks.



I aim to please.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Meetings over. Some things to do, but gonna be slow. Biggest problem, we have a massive tsunami of work hanging "Abyss"-like over us, none quite ready on the various clients' ends, which means it's all gonna happen at once and our heads are going to explode.



And here is the warlock. Did you use your eldritch blast during the meeting?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I fold cranes from 1.25" squares of opalescent white paper.  They come out very nicely, then I thread pinstock up through the body, affix to earring hooks and voila.
> 
> Do you fold?




No my good amphibian, no. I have a friend who lives in Portland who folds, though. He was also a live in volunteer at the homeless shelter for families in SF when I was there. He used to do the origami for the kids - they would watch what he did with wide open eyes and huge letter O mouths. Sometimes he would tell a story while folding the things and the kids would be riveted the entire time. I have a few origami books around, but I am too impatient to learn the beautiful art.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Meetings over. Some things to do, but gonna be slow. Biggest problem, we have a massive tsunami of work hanging "Abyss"-like over us, none quite ready on the various clients' ends, which means it's all gonna happen at once and our heads are going to explode.




Bleh....   

Bummer ... I always find "rush" jobs a pain, but they are more difficult if you know they are gonna crash on your head "sometime in the future". I tend to make more mistakes then. Better to just have it smack you out of the blue IMO.   :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> If you had ever had it.....you may not remember LOL




Kylee napping perchance? ... should be ... uhh ... hmm. 2? 3? hours ahead of where I am....

I wonder if I will ever get these time zones straight....  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm guessing shuriken.



I get the feeling I'm being teased, but I'm not quite sure how.


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> No my good amphibian, no... I have a few origami books around, but I am too impatient to learn the beautiful art.



You should, it's great fun.  And not that tough.  I learned it as a young child (see the story of how I started D&D    )


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And here is the warlock. Did you use your eldritch blast during the meeting?




I think I'd use the Haste-effect special to make it go quicker...no sense fry-o-lating the people who sign your paycheck...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ....You should, it's great fun.  And not that tough.  I learned it as a young child (see the story of how I started D&D    )




I remember - you were in a large house STOCKED with all kinds of books, and when you were bored you would look through the books. Not only was that how you came across the DnD red boxed set, but also how you came across the origami books.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kylee napping perchance? ... should be ... uhh ... hmm. 2? 3? hours ahead of where I am....
> 
> I wonder if I will ever get these time zones straight....  :\



No, family is in town so she is playing with her cousins at the moment. Well, the boys are playing video games and she is playing next to them. They gave her a controller but it isn't plugged in. At least she feels included.  She doesn't know how to play anyways. To her, she _is_ playing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I get the feeling I'm being teased, but I'm not quite sure how.



Not teasing. I actually had a friend in high school that folded shuriken.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> If you had ever had it.....you may not remember LOL



Have you? It's an awfully strong drink so I've been told.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think I'd use the Haste-effect special to make it go quicker...no sense fry-o-lating the people who sign your paycheck...




Does the eldritch blast technically "fry" opponents? I thought it was just destructive energy. Is it "heat based" too? That is, if somebody had fire resistance at a certain rank would it protect from the bolt's damage?

Yeesh ... I can't remember right now.... Dain bramage.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think I'd use the Haste-effect special to make it go quicker...no sense fry-o-lating the people who sign your paycheck...



True enough. Although, if they got fry-o-lated, maybe you'd get promoted?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you? It's an awfully strong drink so I've been told.



Yes. I still have a half of a bottle upstairs. The last time it was used, was several years ago. I made jell-o shots with it and rum.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I remember - you were in a large house STOCKED with all kinds of books, and when you were bored you would look through the books. Not only was that how you came across the DnD red boxed set, but also how you came across the origami books.



Wonderful summary.  Now I never need to tell that story ever again.  You've just been assigned the job of my personal biographer and story teller.

Do you mind if I put you on speed dial for those times that it comes up in real life, as well?  Thanks.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> No, family is in town so she is playing with her cousins at the moment. Well, the boys are playing video games and she is playing next to them. They gave her a controller but it isn't plugged in. At least she feels included.  She doesn't know how to play anyways. To her, she _is_ playing.




  

I have seen this used before. The kid is usually tickled pink to be fiddling with the controller. One kid I saw once was actually laughing out loud.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> True enough. Although, if they got fry-o-lated, maybe you'd get promoted?



That _is_ a good point Warlock.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not teasing. I actually had a friend in high school that folded shuriken.



Ah, right.  Yes I knew people who would do that. . . I still have the scars.

Well, not physically, but emotionally, you know.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes. I still have a half of a bottle upstairs. The last time it was used, was several years ago. I made jell-o shots with it and rum.




Yeesh ... who needs gelatinous cubes as foes when something like THAT is around?   

You uh ... don't "spring these" on guests for desert when they are bothering you, do you? "Here dearie. Wouldn't you like some nice jello treats?   "


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes. I still have a half of a bottle upstairs. The last time it was used, was several years ago. I made jell-o shots with it and rum.



I remember doing jello shots at a party. I don't remember how many I had but my sister warned me that it was too much and I was going to be f-ed up in awhile. Didn't seem to have much of effect. I did learn I tend to talk too much when I'm drunk. It's often stupid stuff but that's about it.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wonderful summary.  Now I never need to tell that story ever again.  You've just been assigned the job of my personal biographer and story teller.
> 
> Do you mind if I put you on speed dial for those times that it comes up in real life, as well?  Thanks.




No, no - same speed for all things. Besides, that is how it is in real life anyway, I'm told. Things just seem slower or faster to us. I'm sure there are plenty of reasons that have been given, but it is still something I have always been curious about.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, right.  Yes I knew people who would do that. . . I still have the scars.
> 
> Well, not physically, but emotionally, you know.




Emotional scars from paper shurikens?

Hmm ... [Scratches his cap]


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That _is_ a good point Warlock.



And the shift continues.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... who needs gelatinous cubes as foes when something like THAT is around?
> 
> You uh ... don't "spring these" on guests for desert when they are bothering you, do you? "Here dearie. Wouldn't you like some nice jello treats?   "



Heh. No. That would be truly evil. I only dance the line every now and again


----------



## Aurora

Off to lunch hivers TTYL!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... who needs gelatinous cubes as foes when something like THAT is around?



DM: Okay, make a Fort save at DC 30. 

Player: I didn't make it.

DM: Okay, your skin is now gone but you are still alive.


----------



## Mycanid

I kid Aurora, I kid.   

Still, don't be surprised if I am a little suspicious if you ever offer me any jello cubes that smell like rum.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Does the eldritch blast technically "fry" opponents? I thought it was just destructive energy. Is it "heat based" too? That is, if somebody had fire resistance at a certain rank would it protect from the bolt's damage?
> 
> Yeesh ... I can't remember right now.... Dain bramage.  :\




Depends on whether you play mix the enhancements with it, it can fry, freeze, slow, stun...hell, it's a regular ZX-90 ("And the oldy but goody, the flamethrower! My favorite!")

Somehow, no, I doubt I'd get a promotion, there not enough of us as it is...I'd really need a larger company to claim tyranical overlordship of to make that work...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Emotional scars from paper shurikens?
> 
> Hmm ... [Scratches his cap]



I am pondering this one too.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Off to lunch hivers TTYL!




Adios!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Off to lunch hivers TTYL!



Hope its tasty.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Emotional scars from paper shurikens?
> 
> Hmm ... [Scratches his cap]





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am pondering this one too.  :\



The implication being that I was the target of the paper shuriken, thrown by merciless classmates in an effort to hurt and embaress me.

Really, I think it may have happened once, and I'm (mostly) over my childhood trauma, but it was an amusing statement to make anyways.

Humor - 1
Accuracy - 0


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Depends on whether you play mix the enhancements with it, it can fry, freeze, slow, stun...hell, it's a regular ZX-90 ("And the oldy but goody, the flamethrower! My favorite!")
> 
> Somehow, no, I doubt I'd get a promotion, there not enough of us as it is...I'd really need a larger company to claim tyranical overlordship of to make that work...




Okay folks, I think I will get back to the instructional videos for a bit here.  :\ 

I also will TTYL, Lord willin and the creek don't rise and all that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay folks, I think I will get back to the instructional videos for a bit here.  :\
> 
> I also will TTYL, Lord willin and the creek don't rise and all that.



Later Myc.


----------



## Aurora

So, lunch has gotten pushed back a bit. Anytime it is time time to go, that is when my SIL says "Ok, let me go take a shower". :\ So, we're all ready and waiting for her. That is always the way that it is.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, lunch has gotten pushed back a bit. Anytime it is time time to go, that is when my SIL says "Ok, let me go take a shower". :\ So, we're all ready and waiting for her. That is always the way that it is.




So, just get the hose out, spray her down, and tell her to keep the car window open so she'll air dry....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, lunch has gotten pushed back a bit. Anytime it is time time to go, that is when my SIL says "Ok, let me go take a shower". :\ So, we're all ready and waiting for her. That is always the way that it is.



"Pregnant woman needs food badly" "SIL is about to die."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> "Pregnant woman needs food badly" "SIL is about to die."



 Isn't death just a little extreme?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> "Pregnant woman needs food badly" "SIL is about to die."




"Player 2, Insert Chocolate Cream pie for forgiveness."


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> "Pregnant woman needs food badly" "SIL is about to die."



 

Hurray for Gauntlet!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Isn't death just a little extreme?




Gauntlet Video Game reference....no ACTUAL smiting will occur. I think...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Isn't death just a little extreme?



Hormones. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hurray for Gauntlet!



Heehee that is what I was gonna say! I love that game. I so want to get the arcade version of it for the basement.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Gauntlet Video Game reference....no ACTUAL smiting will occur. I think...



Only time will tell.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Isn't death just a little extreme?



Dude!  It's the newest thing in X-treem!

Newest sport, dude.  X-treem death.  That ultimate* rush.  Snowboarding down Everest while naked, jump over the rotating blades of a dozen helicopters, and at the end your sherpa blows your brains out with a 45 while you pull a 360 in mid air.  It's intense!

* in a very literal sense


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude!  It's the newest thing in X-treem!
> 
> Newest sport, dude.  X-treem death.  That ultimate* rush.  Snowboarding down everest while naked, jump over the rotating blades of a dozen helicopters, and at the end your sherpa blows your brains out with a 45 while you pull a 360 in mid air.  It's intense!
> 
> * in a very literal sense



Someones been watching Ghost Rider.


----------



## Aeson

I've only played the game once. It was on my SNES and it was a marathon session. We played all night. The game didn't seem to end. I don't know how many levels we went.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heehee that is what I was gonna say! I love that game. I so want to get the arcade version of it for the basement.



I've always wanted an arcade game. They tend to be expensive and I don't know if I would get enough use out of it for the money.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Someones been watching Ghost Rider.



Funnily enough, yes.  The movie is horrific.  But oh so fun in the right circumstances.  Get a bunch of acerbicly witty friends, head down to the $2 theatre, and let 'er rip!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Funnily enough, yes.  The movie is horrific.  But oh so fun in the right circumstances.  Get a bunch of acerbicly witty friends, head down to the $2 theatre, and let 'er rip!



Well, I happen to be a huge Nicolas Cage fan. I wasn't too familiar with Ghost Rider before I saw it in the theater, so I actually enjoyed it quite a bit. I'm looking forward to getting it from Amazon.


----------



## Mycanid

Bayupupayup badupaddupadadada

Nee pohnee roo, nee pohnee roo-oo-oo-oo...

Whah-oh-whoa!

yupupayup badupaddupadadada

Merci boucoup. Merci boucoup.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I am NOT a Nicholas Cage fan admittedly. I haven't seen Ghostrider, though, admittedly.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hurray for Gauntlet!




I'll double that sentiment! 

"Wizard ... has been eating all the food lately."  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude!  It's the newest thing in X-treem!
> 
> Newest sport, dude.  X-treem death.  That ultimate* rush.  Snowboarding down Everest while naked, jump over the rotating blades of a dozen helicopters, and at the end your sherpa blows your brains out with a 45 while you pull a 360 in mid air.  It's intense!
> 
> * in a very literal sense




Ummm ... no thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I see that the fungus hath returned.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ummm ... no thanks.



I take it you werent a fan of XFL either.


----------



## Mycanid

Umm ... XFL?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... XFL?



Xtreme Football League. It was an interesting idea from the guys at the WWF and I don't mean the World Wildlife Fund.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ummm ... no thanks.



Pfft.  Here I thought you were a mushroom.  Apparently you're a PANSY!

 

Off to lunch.


----------



## Mycanid

WWF I have heard of at least.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft.  Here I thought you were a mushroom.  Apparently you're a PANSY!
> 
> 
> 
> Off to lunch.




Hmm ... why is not having a death wish (i.e. to be sliced and diced at an extreme downward motion in freezing temps) described as a pansy?  :\ 

Ah well. Lunch it is!   

I wonder what I'll have today?


----------



## Aurora

Monster Manual 2 has a cool Myconid pic.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Xtreme Football League. It was an interesting idea from the guys at the WWF and I don't mean the World Wildlife Fund.





But kinda felt like a backyard pick up game where you used existing rules and put in rules to make it fun.


Answer to what if Calvin (of C and Hobbes fame) invented Football.

I may be wrong.  It was a long time ago and I only got to see about two games.


----------



## Aeson

I'm bored, depressed, sad, frustrated and tired. I'm ready to leave everything behind and not look back.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> But kinda felt like a backyard pick up game where you used existing rules and put in rules to make it fun.
> 
> 
> Answer to what if Calvin (of C and Hobbes fame) invented Football.
> 
> I may be wrong.  It was a long time ago and I only got to see about two games.



That sounds about right.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have seen this used before. The kid is usually tickled pink to be fiddling with the controller. One kid I saw once was actually laughing out loud.





When we first got the P2 my son used to think was playing when the demos came on.   He was good then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... XFL?



Whay am I not surprised?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Monster Manual 2 has a cool Myconid pic.




oooo ... can you copy it here?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> oooo ... can you copy it here?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> But kinda felt like a backyard pick up game where you used existing rules and put in rules to make it fun.
> 
> Answer to what if Calvin (of C and Hobbes fame) invented Football.
> 
> I may be wrong.  It was a long time ago and I only got to see about two games.




What did Calvin and Hobbes call their game again?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Personally, I like the first edition art of myconids better.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




Amazing ... the one on the right is based on a king bolete and the one on the left is based on a fly agaricus.

Come to think of it I have seen this pic somewhere.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the first edition art of myconids better.




Me too ... Erol Otus, IMO, was the perfect artist to depict the myconid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What did Calvin and Hobbes call their game again?



I believe it was called Calvinball.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That sounds about right.





The over head video came was nice.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I believe it was called Calvinball.




I think you are right Fru. Hmm....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I believe it was called Calvinball.





Calvin ball it was.    On tuesdays toucxhing the base = 4 points.  Otherwise it was 2 points.  The base across the brook under the ok tree is a free secret base.

Gotta go.


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh ... the more I refresh my memory about website codework the more I remember that I have forgotten.   

Time to bone up on all the old scripting stuff.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm bored, depressed, sad, frustrated and tired. I'm ready to leave everything behind and not look back.




But are you ready to set it all on fire so nobody else can have it either?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Calvin ball it was.    On tuesdays toucxhing the base = 4 points.  Otherwise it was 2 points.  The base across the brook under the ok tree is a free secret base.
> 
> Gotta go.




Adios Mega!   

"Beeee gooooood."


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> The over head video came was nice.



The NFL used it after XFL went away. 

I miss the World League. NFL Europe is not the World League. It was cool. Teams from around the world playing one of the best sports in the world. Football and I don't mean soccer.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But are you ready to set it all on fire so nobody else can have it either?



That would be insurance fraud. I'd rather it all be someone else's problem.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey Aeson ... just fired off an email to you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That would be insurance fraud. I'd rather it all be someone else's problem.




An explosive decompression of cheez whiz? That would certainly be someone else's problem....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson ... just fired off an email to you.



You guys have some secret society that I am not a part of, don't you? *crosses arms*


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> An explosive decompression of cheez whiz? That would certainly be someone else's problem....



Yes it would. It would also brighten my day a bit if I could witness such of an event.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> An explosive decompression of cheez whiz? That would certainly be someone else's problem....



ROFL!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... why is not having a death wish (i.e. to be sliced and diced at an extreme downward motion in freezing temps) described as a pansy?  :\



Hmmm, because 'real men'(tm) have a _Death Wish_!  Just ask Charles Bronson.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys have some secret society that I am not a part of, don't you? *crosses arms*



I have no doubt it is about the email game or the CD.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys have some secret society that I am not a part of, don't you? *crosses arms*



Duh, if you know about it, it's hardly secret.  It's the OTHER one that's secret.

Wait.

damn.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys have some secret society that I am not a part of, don't you? *crosses arms*



You're welcome to join. You need to be initiated into the society.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have no doubt it is about the email game or the CD.



Rule #1: Don't talk about the email game. 
Rule #2: See rule #1.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Duh, if you know about it, it's hardly secret.  It's the OTHER one that's secret.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> damn.



That's strike three. You're out. Turn in your fez.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're welcome to join. You need to be initiated into the society.



She can't join.


We're out of rubber gloves and the eels are off.  You'd need to pick some up at the store on your way there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rule #1: Don't talk about the email game.
> Rule #2: See rule #1.



See my rule number one:

_*hold up middle finger*_


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's strike three. You're out. Turn in your fez.



But. . . but. . .

I can't live without my Fez!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But. . . but. . .
> 
> I can't live without my Fez!



Don't worry froggy, I'll let you keep your Fez.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She can't join.
> 
> 
> We're out of rubber gloves and the eels are off.  You'd need to pick some up at the store on your way there.



That doesn't mean she can't join. It just means we'll have to wait for the hazing.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But. . . but. . .
> 
> I can't live without my Fez!




Yes that fez you can keep. Put him back in his closet.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> See my rule number one:
> 
> _*hold up middle finger*_



How rude.  

Actually the email had nothing to do with either subject.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Actually the email had nothing to do with either subject.



Oh.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Put him back in his closet.



I don't know what you're talking about.  That outfit is MAD stylin', yo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about.  That outfit is MAD stylin', yo.



And quite hilariously, I am listening to 70s music right now.  

Boogie Wonderland.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about.  That outfit is MAD stylin', yo.



No comment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No comment.



I take it you aren't a fan of That 70s Show.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you aren't a fan of That 70s Show.  :\



I'm a fan of looking at some of the women on the show but it was awful.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys have some secret society that I am not a part of, don't you? *crosses arms*




Muwahahahaha....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, because 'real men'(tm) have a _Death Wish_!  Just ask Charles Bronson.




ah HA ... that explains it. I have a fungal template. Thanks frogman.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're welcome to join. You need to be initiated into the society.




I happily leave all matters of initiation into the secret society in the capable hands of the minister of defense!   

Now where did I put that dinosaur skull THIS time?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of looking at some of the women on the show but it was awful.



Awful? I take it you very picky about what programs you watch?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Duh, if you know about it, it's hardly secret.  It's the OTHER one that's secret.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> damn.




AMphibians.  :\ 

And you said that IIII ought to have a death wish?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have a fungal template.



It is from Green Ronin's Advanced Bestiary.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about.  That outfit is MAD stylin', yo.




An outfit like that ...    ... talk about a death wish.

And I am not a fashionmonger either....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you aren't a fan of That 70s Show.  :\




ANOTHER show I have never heard of....   

Ahh ... ignorance INDEED is bliss sometimes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ANOTHER show I have never heard of....
> 
> Ahh ... ignorance INDEED is bliss sometimes.



 My god, you are terribly cloistered.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My god, you are terribly cloistered.




Whoa-oh-oh, whoa-oh-whoa-oh

Loving every minute of it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa-oh-oh, whoa-oh-whoa-oh
> 
> Loving every minute of it!



I know I would go insane without a smattering of knowlege of what was happening in reality.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Awful? I take it you very picky about what programs you watch?



I'm not that picky. I prefer programs that do not have a cast of characters that are mostly morons. It's funny at times but many of the characters are idiots.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid, don't you have friends that watch tv and talk about what they watch?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I happily leave all matters of initiation into the secret society in the capable hands of the minister of defense!
> 
> Now where did I put that dinosaur skull THIS time?  :\



I gladly take the duty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not that picky. I prefer programs that do not have a cast of characters that are mostly morons. It's funny at times but many of the characters are idiots.



 Well, we are all idiots on some level, thus there is a smattering of idiocy in everything on tv.


----------



## The_Warlock

And I'm outta here early...

Cheeze Whiz..AWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY......


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know I would go insane without a smattering of knowledge of what was happening in reality.




1970's tv show retro-cultural ripoffs are reality?!   

No thanks. There are many different aspects of reality. I'll stick with the stuff that has been around for a LONG time, thank you. Like people, animals, trees, weather, the ground and such.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mycanid, don't you have friends that watch tv and talk about what they watch?




Yes ... but we don't really talk about tv shows together. They know I don't have a tv, so what is there to talk about?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And I'm outta here early...
> 
> Cheeze Whiz..AWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY......




Adios sir warlock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 1970's tv show retro-cultural ripoffs are reality?!



I didn't mean that specifically. If you have ever seen the movie The Lost Boys, you know that the grandfather gets the TV guide but doen't have a TV.


----------



## Mycanid

Never saw the Lost Boys. And ... don't get tv guide either.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, we are all idiots on some level, thus there is a smattering of idiocy in everything on tv.



I'm not knocking your taste in TV. I'm just saying why I don't like the show.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not knocking your taste in TV. I'm just saying why I don't like the show.



I think the sticking point is saying that the show was 'awful', as opposed to just being not your cup of tea.

Besides, if you call it awful, what adjective is left to describe 'Joe Millionaire 2'?  Reality TV shows can only sink so far before I'm forced to invoke Godwin's Law violations to describe them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never saw the Lost Boys. And ... don't get tv guide either.



All right, I am heartily reccomending that you allow yourself two hours out of your life to watch it, should you ever get the chance, it is a damn good movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not knocking your taste in TV. I'm just saying why I don't like the show.



I know that. And I don't even watch the show on a regular basis. But I do like similar programs.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, I am heartily reccomending that you allow yourself two hours out of your life to watch it, should you ever get the chance, it is a damn good movie.



And the only other movie in existance to feature Bill S. Preston, Esq. from Bill & Ted fame.

Tell me you know Bill & Ted, Mycanid.  Don't make me slap you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... but we don't really talk about tv shows together. They know I don't have a tv, so what is there to talk about?



So what is the common topic? I am truly curious about this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And the only other movie in existance to feature Bill S. Preston, Esq. from Bill & Ted fame.



Yeah, I remember. He played Marko.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think the sticking point is saying that the show was 'awful', as opposed to just being not your cup of tea.
> 
> Besides, if you call it awful, what adjective is left to describe 'Joe Millionaire 2'?  Reality TV shows can only sink so far before I'm forced to invoke Godwin's Law violations to describe them.



You could be right Joe Millionaire 1 & 2 are worse.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And the only other movie in existance to feature Bill S. Preston, Esq. from Bill & Ted fame.
> 
> Tell me you know Bill & Ted, Mycanid.  Don't make me slap you.



I'm sure he's done other movies. He was on a cop show recently. The guy hasn't done a whole lot though.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure he's done other movies. He was on a cop show recently. The guy hasn't done a whole lot though.



Wow, you're right.  He was in Death Wish 3.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0935664/

Technically, I said that it 'featured' him.  I don't think any of his other (film) roles were much more than walk ons.

It's mostly amusing because of the route that Ted 'Theodore' Logan has taken through life.


----------



## Ferret

I dunno what I should say right now, but this thread is most excellent.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> I dunno what I should say right now, but this thread is most excellent.



That statement is good enough for the hive. We don't care what you say as long as you say something.


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> I dunno what I should say right now, but this thread is most excellent.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> That statement is good enough for the hive. We don't care what you say as long as you say something.



I care.  You left out a 'dude'.


----------



## Ferret

Dude, calm it!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I care.  You left out a 'dude'.



Chill, dude.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And the only other movie in existance to feature Bill S. Preston, Esq. from Bill & Ted fame.
> 
> Tell me you know Bill & Ted, Mycanid.  Don't make me slap you.




Never watched a Bill and Ted movie. Heard of em though.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, you're right.  He was in Death Wish 3.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0935664/
> 
> Technically, I said that it 'featured' him.  I don't think any of his other (film) roles were much more than walk ons.
> 
> It's mostly amusing because of the route that Ted 'Theodore' Logan has taken through life.




More death wish stuff frogman ... I wonder if I should worry about Fru's sister now....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what is the common topic? I am truly curious about this.




Mostly they just ask me how I am and I ask them how they are, and what they have been up to. Normal stuff.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never watched a Bill and Ted movie. Heard of em though.  :\



Well, as long as you know OF them, that's at least something.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> More death wish stuff frogman ... I wonder if I should worry about Fru's sister now....



It's a movie series.  A bad movie series.  Starring a bad 80's action movie star.  I don't have a death wish.

And you needn't worry about Fru's sister.  I may have met someone for myself.  No telling if I'm going to meet any luck there.  But for now, I'll leave Fru's sister to Aeson and his impeding insurance fire and subsequent fleeing to Arizona.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, as long as you know OF them, that's at least something.It's a movie series.  A bad movie series.  Starring a bad 80's action movie star.  I don't have a death wish.
> 
> And you needn't worry about Fru's sister.  I may have met someone for myself.  No telling if I'm going to meet any luck there.  But for now, I'll leave Fru's sister to Aeson and his impeding insurance fire and subsequent fleeing to Arizona.




I remember Charles Bronson in Death Wish. Wasn't the first one in the late 70's though. You are totally right. A guy walking around and blowing people away. Got old real quick.

If we are going to have such a theme in the movies I much prefer Sergio Leone's spaghetti westerns ... especially the ones with Clint Eastwood. A little more interesting.


----------



## Mycanid

Congrats on the possible SO by the way, frogman.  Hoorah!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, as long as you know OF them, that's at least something.It's a movie series.  A bad movie series.  Starring a bad 80's action movie star.  I don't have a death wish.
> 
> And you needn't worry about Fru's sister.  I may have met someone for myself.  No telling if I'm going to meet any luck there.  But for now, I'll leave Fru's sister to Aeson and his impeding insurance fire and subsequent fleeing to Arizona.



I'm not burning anything. I do enjoy a good inferno. I'm not fleeing to Arizona.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not burning anything. I do enjoy a good inferno. I'm not fleeing to Arizona.




Your favorite CD creation software must be ... NO! NO! I WON'T SAY IT! ARGH!!!!

[ahem!]

Anyway ... I'm glad you're not fleeing to Arizona. Too ... uhh ... "hot" I would think.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Your favorite CD creation software must be ... NO! NO! I WON'T SAY IT! ARGH!!!!
> 
> [ahem!]
> 
> Anyway ... I'm glad you're not fleeing to Arizona. Too ... uhh ... "hot" I would think.



No. I might be going a bit further north if I go anywhere.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not burning anything. I do enjoy a good inferno.



An inferno?

I'm not talking about burnin' down a building.
I'm talking about a burnin' in the soul.
Soul Fire.  When the spark gets hot. . .

DISCO INFERNO!!!!

Ahem.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If we are going to have such a theme in the movies I much prefer Sergio Leone's spaghetti westerns ... especially the ones with Clint Eastwood. A little more interesting.



Oh yeah.  Great movies.  My only problem is how the same guy is a hero in the second film, and a major villain in the third.  Am I supposed to have forgotten him?







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Congrats on the possible SO by the way, frogman.  Hoorah!



Thanks.  Now all I need is a spine.  Anybody got a spare?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> An inferno?
> 
> I'm not talking about burnin' down a building.
> I'm talking about a burnin' in the soul.
> Soul Fire.  When the spark gets hot. . .
> 
> DISCO INFERNO!!!!
> 
> Ahem.




[Slaps his head] I don't believe you mentioned the Sat Night Fever album.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> the Sat Night Fever album.



My very first CD ever.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.  Great movies.  My only problem is how the same guy is a hero in the second film, and a major villain in the third.  Am I supposed to have forgotten him?Thanks.  Now all I need is a spine.  Anybody got a spare?




Well ... fungi have no spine I know of, so I can't help you there sir.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My very first CD ever.




Well ... we can't all live in a perfect world.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The faithful fungus valiantly stands at his post, ever vigilant and keeping a sharp lookout for any foul attempts at foreign infiltration into the hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The faithful fungus valiantly stands at his post, ever vigilant and keeping a sharp lookout for any foul attempts at foreign infiltration into the hive!



Considering the only visa requirement seems to be posting. . . how would you detect an illegal immigrant lurker?


----------



## Mycanid

Aha! His faithful companion in ... umm ... arms? ... anyway ... the fearless amphibious frogman finds fungal foolery first among felt perceptions as he sidles up to his fellow ... umm ... fool?


----------



## Mycanid

I've gotta stop drinking that kombucha stuff on the job.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aha! His faithful companion in ... umm ... arms? ... anyway ... the fearless amphibious frogman finds fungal foolery first among felt perceptions as he sidles up to his fellow ... umm ... fool?



Finally, fear of free form flinging of familiar phrases and frains (like a refrain, but there's only one) fails to phase the frightfully ferocious, yet friendly fungus from his facilitation of fruitfull phonic foibles.


----------



## Mycanid

FRUITFULL phonic foibles?   

How so?


----------



## Bront

I hate the flu


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> FRUITFULL phonic foibles?
> 
> How so?



It amused me.  I regard that as an accomplishment.  Take it as you will.


----------



## Mycanid

Gots da flu Bront? Or just making a general statement?


----------



## hafrogman

Bront said:
			
		

> I hate the flu




Fie!  F  the flu!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Gots da flu Bront? Or just making a general statement?



Oh, are we done with the alliteration?  Whoops.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It amused me.  I regard that as an accomplishment.  Take it as you will.




I stand duly praised and accept your kind words with great aplomb!

I like plums anyway.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Gots da flu Bront? Or just making a general statement?



It would appear so


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, are we done with the alliteration?  Whoops.




ha HA! Sneak attack!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> It would appear so




Now THAT is a drag.  :\ 

Thera-flu perhaps? CHicken soup? Kindness and love from your other half? Warm cuddly kittens? A world to over-run and destroy with your undead army?


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THAT is a drag.  :\
> 
> Thera-flu perhaps? CHicken soup? Kindness and love from your other half? Warm cuddly kittens? A world to over-run and destroy with your undead army?



How about getting the contractors to finish banging on my roof?


----------



## hafrogman

Bront said:
			
		

> How about getting the contractors to finish banging on my roof?



Or at least having them finish hammering.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers




Good afternoon my dear GM. 

Doing better today?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers



*waves*

or

*Waves*
*wAves*
*waVes*
*wavEs*
*waveS*


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> How about getting the contractors to finish banging on my roof?




Hmm ... that's a beginning I guess.  :\  Pounding sounding prolly don't help with the head/sinus  congestion I assume you have?

Yuck. You have my sympathies. I would come sing you a tragic Scottish ballad if I lived nearby, but seeing as I live in Cali.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good afternoon my dear GM.
> 
> Doing better today?




I'm alive, I have a job and exactly that much is right with the world.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *waves*
> 
> or
> 
> *Waves*
> *wAves*
> *waVes*
> *wavEs*
> *waveS*




Now THAT was a clever idea.    I like it! (I used to love doing the wave in the Carrier Dome.)


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm alive, I have a job and exactly that much is right with the world.




Oh.   

Rough day eh?  :\ 

Well ... I'd come and sing YOU a tragic Scottish ballad too if it would help any ... but then you got those swords around....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Rough day eh?  :\
> 
> Well ... I'd come and sing YOU a tragic Scottish ballad too if it would help any ... but then you got those swords around....




Well, I was a little careless on a date and now Im paying for it big time. On the bright side, I'm dating again.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I was a little careless on a date and now Im paying for it big time. On the bright side, I'm dating again.




Uhh ... then maybe a tragic Scottish love ballad is DEFINITELY out of the question.   

You uhh ... didn't kill anybody did you?


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... that's a beginning I guess.  :\  Pounding sounding prolly don't help with the head/sinus  congestion I assume you have?
> 
> Yuck. You have my sympathies. I would come sing you a tragic Scottish ballad if I lived nearby, but seeing as I live in Cali.  :\



For everyone's sake, I won't go into my symtoms


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... then maybe a tragic Scottish love ballad is DEFINITELY out of the question.
> 
> You uhh ... didn't kill anybody did you?




Nah, no casualites save perhaps my career.    We'll see though.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> For everyone's sake, I won't go into my symtoms




Well my good Bront ... you have my sympathies. I don't know what else I can do for you over some forums....

Maybe tell a really bad joke?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, no casualites save perhaps my career.    We'll see though.




I won't say what some of the other ideas were. But I must admit that I, for one, am glad you are still alive and still busy doing what you like to do! (And stopping by the hive to say hello too!)

So there!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... then maybe a tragic Scottish love ballad is DEFINITELY out of the question.
> 
> You uhh ... didn't kill anybody did you?



We could sing her a tragic Irish ballad.  No love, just killing people.  The one I'm thinking of, anyways.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I won't say what some of the other ideas were. But I must admit that I, for one, am glad you are still alive and still busy doing what you like to do! (And stopping by the hive to say hello too!)
> 
> So there!




What other ideas? Please tell so I dont have to go looking through all my missed posts.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... what to answer Irish ballad wise ....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We could sing her a tragic Irish ballad.  No love, just killing people.  The one I'm thinking of, anyways.




Here's a good one!

Donald's gane up the hill hard and hungry,
Donald comes down the hill wild and angry;
Donald will clear the gouk's nest cleverly, 
Here's to the king and Donald Macgillavry.
Come like a weigh-bauk, Donald Macgillavry,
Come like a weigh-bauk, Donald Macgillavry,
Balance them fair, and balance them cleverly:
Off wi'the counterfeit, Donald Macgillavry.

Donald's run o'er the hill but his tether, man, 
As he were wud, or stang'd wi' an ether, man; stung by an adder
When he comes back, there's some will look merrily:
Here's to King James and to Donald Macgillavry.
Come like a weaver, Donald Macgillavry,
Come like a weaver, Donald Macgillavry,
Pack on your back, and elwand sae cleverly; 
Gie them full measure, my Donald Macgillavry.

Donald has foughten wi' rief and roguery; 
Donald has dinner'd wi banes and beggary, 
Better it were for Whigs and Whiggery
Meeting the devil than Donald Macgillavry.
Come like a tailor, Donald Macgillavry,
Come like a tailor, Donald Macgillavry,
Push about, in and out, thimble them cleverly,
Here's to King James and to Donald Macgillavry.

Donald's the callan that brooks nae tangleness; 
Whigging and prigging and a'newfangleness,
They maun be gane: he winna be baukit, man: 
He maun hae justice, or faith he'll tak it, man.
Come like a cobler, Donald Macgillavry,
Come like a cobler, Donald Macgillavry;
Beat them, and bore them, and lingel them cleverly, shoemaker's thread
Up wi' King James and wi' Donald Macgillavry.

Donald was mumpit wi' mirds and mockery; lulled with flattery
Donald was blinded wi' blads o' property; 
Arles ran high, but makings were naething, man, 
Lord, how Donald is flyting and fretting, man. 
Come like the devil, Donald Macgillavry,
Come like the devil, Donald Macgillavry; 
Skelp them and scaud them that proved sae unbritherly, 
Up wi' King James and wi' Donald Macgillavry!

Dah dah dah dah dee dah dee dah dah dah....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what to answer Irish ballad wise ....  :\



See, I was thinking this one.  Terribly traditional.


About a maid I'll sing a song
Sing rickety tickety tin
About a maid I'll sing a song
Who didn't have her family long
Not only did she do them wrong
She did every one of them in, them in
She did every one of them in.

One morning in a fit of pique
Sing rickety tickety tin
One morning in a fit of pique
She drowned her father in the creek
The water tasted bad for a week
And we had to make do with gin, with gin
We had to make do with gin

Her mother she could never stand
Sing rickety tickety tin
Her mother she could never stand
And so a cyanide soup she planned
The mother died with the spoon in her hand
And her face in a hideous grin, a grin
Her face in a hideous grin.

She weighted her brother down with stones
Sing rickety tickety tin
She weighted her brother down with stones
And sent him off to Davey Jones
All they ever found were some bones
And occasional pieces of skin, of skin
Occasional pieces of skin.

She set her sister's hair on fire
Sing rickety tickety tin
She set her sister's hair on fire
And as the smoke and flame rose higher
Danced around the funeral pyre
Playing a violin, olin
Playing a violin.

One day she had nothing to do
Sing rickety tickety tin
One day she had nothing to do
She cut her baby brother in two
And served him up as an Irish stew
And invited the neighbors in, bors in
Invited the neighbors in.

And when at last the police came by
Sing rickety tickety tin
And when at last the police came by
Her little pranks she did not deny
To do so she would have had to lie
And lying she knew was a sin, a sin
And lying she knew was a sin.

And just one thing before I go
Sing rickety tickety tin
And just one thing before I go
There's something I think that you ought to know
They had no proof, so they let her go
And they say that she's tall and thin, and thin
They say that she's tall and thin.

My tragic tale I won't prolong
Sing rickety tickety tin
My tragic tale I won't prolong
You've yourself to blame if it's too long
You should never have let me begin, begin
You should never have let me begin.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here's a good one!
> 
> Donald's gane up the hill hard and hungry,
> Donald comes down the hill wild and angry;
> Donald will clear the gouk's nest cleverly,
> Here's to the king and Donald Macgillavry.
> Come like a weigh-bauk, Donald Macgillavry,
> Come like a weigh-bauk, Donald Macgillavry,
> Balance them fair, and balance them cleverly:
> Off wi'the counterfeit, Donald Macgillavry.
> 
> Donald's run o'er the hill but his tether, man,
> As he were wud, or stang'd wi' an ether, man; stung by an adder
> When he comes back, there's some will look merrily:
> Here's to King James and to Donald Macgillavry.
> Come like a weaver, Donald Macgillavry,
> Come like a weaver, Donald Macgillavry,
> Pack on your back, and elwand sae cleverly;
> Gie them full measure, my Donald Macgillavry.
> 
> Donald has foughten wi' rief and roguery;
> Donald has dinner'd wi banes and beggary,
> Better it were for Whigs and Whiggery
> Meeting the devil than Donald Macgillavry.
> Come like a tailor, Donald Macgillavry,
> Come like a tailor, Donald Macgillavry,
> Push about, in and out, thimble them cleverly,
> Here's to King James and to Donald Macgillavry.
> 
> Donald's the callan that brooks nae tangleness;
> Whigging and prigging and a'newfangleness,
> They maun be gane: he winna be baukit, man:
> He maun hae justice, or faith he'll tak it, man.
> Come like a cobler, Donald Macgillavry,
> Come like a cobler, Donald Macgillavry;
> Beat them, and bore them, and lingel them cleverly, shoemaker's thread
> Up wi' King James and wi' Donald Macgillavry.
> 
> Donald was mumpit wi' mirds and mockery; lulled with flattery
> Donald was blinded wi' blads o' property;
> Arles ran high, but makings were naething, man,
> Lord, how Donald is flyting and fretting, man.
> Come like the devil, Donald Macgillavry,
> Come like the devil, Donald Macgillavry;
> Skelp them and scaud them that proved sae unbritherly,
> Up wi' King James and wi' Donald Macgillavry!
> 
> Dah dah dah dah dee dah dee dah dah dah....






Is that English?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What other ideas? Please tell so I dont have to go looking through all my missed posts.




Nothing you'd find in the past posts m'lady. 

I was just thinking what other disasters could have occurred on a date which could have caused such ... difficulty ... in your particular ... situation ... that's all.


----------



## The_Warlock

'Ello. 'ow goes de 'ive?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nothing you'd find in the past posts m'lady.
> 
> I was just thinking what other disasters could have occurred on a date which could have caused such ... difficulty ... in your particular ... situation ... that's all.




What do you mean?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What do you mean?



He thought you were "great with child".

(pure speculation (about his thoughts))


----------



## Heckler

Hola, muchachos!


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hola, muchachos!



Hey.  I killed conversation with a baby joke.  How are you?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Is that English?




ROFLMAO!!!!

  

[Oh God! HELP!!!]

lololololol

[Pauses to catch breath]

Don't DO that to the poor fungus GM!

[Steadies himself by leaning against the wall for a sec.]

Okay....

Yes my dear ... it is English. Sung in "Scot'ish brogue" 

I guess it DOES take some getting used to.... Sometimes I forget that. (I'm kinda used to it.   )


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He thought you were "great with child".
> 
> (pure speculation (about his thoughts))




LOL me pregnant?   LOL


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He thought you were "great with child".
> 
> (pure speculation (about his thoughts))




The amphibian is suffering from temporary clarivoyance!   

Well said frogman.    Yes ... that is what I thought at first, admittedly.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> On the bright side, I'm dating again.




Huzzah!!

Glad to hear it. Takes a lot of energy, but can bring a lot of joy and benefits. 

Shhhh! Don't tell Aeson.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL me pregnant?   LOL




Why not? Unexpected things can happen.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL me pregnant?   LOL



Well now he's been corrected.

Now he just thinks you're great!
Which is like being swell!  But without the . . . swell.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Huzzah!!
> 
> Glad to hear it. Takes a lot of energy, but can bring a lot of joy and benefits.
> 
> Shhhh! Don't tell Aeson.




And here is the warlock to cheer Goldmoon up ... excellent. She's having a hard day warlock.  

Cheer her up a bit if you can.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Huzzah!!
> 
> Glad to hear it. Takes a lot of energy, but can bring a lot of joy and benefits.
> 
> Shhhh! Don't tell Aeson.





I think he knows. Hes sad....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The amphibian is suffering from temporary clarivoyance!
> 
> Well said frogman.    Yes ... that is what I thought at first, admittedly.




I didn't think most women allowed Temporal Manipulation on a first date?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hola, muchachos!




Hola' to the Heckler! YAY!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why not? Unexpected things can happen.  :\





Um, not in my case LOL. Physically impossable.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey.  I killed conversation with a baby joke.  How are you?




You wanna stop the conversation with a baby joke?  Who remembers this one...?

"What's red and white and sits in the corner?"


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You wanna stop the conversation with a baby joke?  Who remembers this one...?
> 
> "What's red and white and sits in the corner?"




Hello Heckler!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well now he's been corrected.
> 
> Now he just thinks you're great!
> Which is like being swell!  But without the . . . swell.




You thinking about oceans and the surf again frogman?  :\ 

Besides - I already thought she was great BEFORE the possibility of being "great" or "swollen" ... yeah. You know what I mean!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, not in my case LOL. Physically impossable.




I am very sorry then GM ... I commiserate. I'm actually kinda in the same boat.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think he knows. Hes sad....




As are all single men who want for an Amazon! But we shall endure! Onward, men of Friendsville! Onward to the Condos of Solitude! Rumble Roses awaits to drown thine pain and sorrow!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> On the bright side, I'm dating again.



My life is over.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Heckler!




Hey, you!  I heard about your "career troubles." 

*hug*


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I didn't think most women allowed Temporal Manipulation on a first date?




"Alas! Being a bachelor and a wretched outcast in these matters I offer no definitive opinion on the subject."  :\ 

QUICK! For the noprize! What is that a paraphrase from! Heckler? You should know!


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> You wanna stop the conversation with a baby joke?  Who remembers this one...?
> 
> "What's red and white and sits in the corner?"




Truly Tasteless Jokes, Volume IV, I believe. And I won't finish the joke...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> My life is over.




Hiya Aeson    ... you get the email notification, btw?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> My life is over.




It is not, Mopey McEmoPants.

Besides, now you can ask her for dating tips.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Truly Tasteless Jokes, Volume IV, I believe. And I won't finish the joke...




Thank you ... warlock.  :\  I somehow thought it was in volume 5 though. Oh well. Never liked that joke anyway....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> "Alas! Being a bachelor and a wretched outcast in these matters I offer no definitive opinion on the subject."  :\
> 
> QUICK! For the noprize! What is that a paraphrase from! Heckler? You should know!




Err...

Ummm...

I'll go with Hamlet...maybe?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya Aeson    ... you get the email notification, btw?



Yes I did. Thank you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> My life is over.



Hang in there.

Maybe they'll split up.

.....

Congratulations GM, may your new relationship be an eduring one.

.....

Hmmm, yay for double-agency.

*has looked at life from both sides now*


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Truly Tasteless Jokes, Volume IV, I believe. And I won't finish the joke...




That's probably for the best...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon I am happy for you.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Err...
> 
> Ummm...
> 
> I'll go with Hamlet...maybe?




BUZZZZZ! WRONG!

Good guess though.

It is from Charles Dicken's "A Christmas Carol" ... the stave of the ghost of Christmas present. The conversation takes place in his nephew's house between Tupper and "the plump niece".


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hang in there.
> 
> Maybe they'll split up.
> 
> .....
> 
> Congratulations GM, may your new relationship be an eduring one.
> 
> .....
> 
> Hmmm, yay for double-agency.
> 
> *has looked at life from both sides now*




Wouldnt call it a relationship. Just a few dates.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon I am happy for you.




Thank you Aeson. *hug*


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> That's probably for the best...




TTJ, Any Volume are faboo for home amusement, rarely good for public forums. Ever. 

No. Really.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wouldnt call it a relationship. Just a few dates.



Yeah, I figured.  But the joke wouldn't work without it.

Humor - 2
Accuracy - 0


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hang in there.
> 
> Maybe they'll split up.
> 
> .....
> 
> Congratulations GM, may your new relationship be an eduring one.
> 
> .....
> 
> Hmmm, yay for double-agency.
> 
> *has looked at life from both sides now*




Wise man say he who looks at life from both sides gets pain in eyeballs....  :\


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wouldnt call it a relationship. Just a few dates.




Is this your friend you went boating with?  I never heard how that weekend went.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wise man say he who looks at life from both sides gets pain in eyeballs....  :\



Good thing the song was sung by a woman, I guess.

/refrains from two-faced comments.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon I am happy for you.




Ahh, the sign of a kind and genteel soul. That's the spirit!


----------



## Mycanid

Donald MacGuillafry was NOT sung by a woman. It was sung by a man.

You trying to confuse me again frogman?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wouldnt call it a relationship. Just a few dates.



That's promising.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wise man say he who looks at life from both sides gets pain in eyeballs....  :\




OR...

"...gets poked in both eyes by Moe."


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ahh, the sign of a kind and genteel soul. That's the spirit!




Yessir ... Aeson is severely afflicted by a pure and honorable streak of the famous "paladin complex"!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Donald MacGuillafry was NOT sung by a woman. It was sung by a man.
> 
> You trying to confuse me again frogman?



Huh?

"I've Looked at Life From Both Sides Now" - Joni Mitchell


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thank you Aeson. *hug*



You're welcome. I hope you have fun while it lasts. You know where to find me if it doesn't.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> OR...
> 
> "...gets poked in both eyes by Moe."




Nyuah Nyuah Nyuah!   

OHHHH!   

MMMMMMMM!    [insert proper handwaving motions]


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> "I've Looked at Life From Both Sides Now" - Joni Mitchell




Joni Mitchell?

Umm ... who is that?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yessir ... Aeson is severely afflicted by a pure and honorable streak of the famous "paladin complex"!



I need to fix that. women don't want the knight in shining armor.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's promising.




For whom? (Gives Aeson the squirrely eye)


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to fix that. women don't want the knight in shining armor.




I am not so sure, actually.

But then, what do I know?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to fix that. women don't want the knight in shining armor.




They don't want the bad boys either, since they come back to the paladins to lament the mistake the bad boy was. 

They want Reformed Blackguards.  

EDIT: Possibly with Ninja or Swashbuckler levels...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> They don't want the bad boys either, since they come back to the paladins to lament the mistake the bad boy was.



I know. I know more about this than you think.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Is this your friend you went boating with?  I never heard how that weekend went.




No, its not her. The wwekend was GREAT by the way. I had a blast but got a little burnt.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> For whom? (Gives Aeson the squirrely eye)



I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I know more about this than you think.




(Waves from the other end of the Paladin Pullman car next to the "Can I come over and vent about my poor life choices" Memorial Dining Car)


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, its not her. The wwekend was GREAT by the way. I had a blast but got a little burnt.




Bummer. I don't like boats maself. And stay away from large bodies of water too. Shores are nice, or walking along a riverside. Even dangling one's feet in a stream in the shade on a hot day ain't that bad....

[Fungus lapses into a reflective state....]


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Waves from the other end of the Paladin Pullman car next to the "Can I come over and vent about my poor life choices" Memorial Dining Car)



Take a number.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I had a blast but got a little burnt.




So now you are a lightly toasted amazon? (refrains from endless array of horrible butter and muffin double entendres)

;P


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Take a number.




No, goofball, that's my line to MY female friends. chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Waves from the other end of the Paladin Pullman car next to the "Can I come over and vent about my poor life choices" Memorial Dining Car)




lololol!!!

Well that's ONE thing we don't have in common! Women do not lament to me about such things....

Like I said, I kinda freak 'em out a little.  :\


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, goofball, that's my line to MY female friends. chuckle



No, goofball, that's my line to MY female friends. chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So now you are a lightly toasted amazon? (refrains from endless array of horrible butter and muffin double entendres)
> 
> ;P




Yep, lightly toasted. I'm better now. I need to get more sun so I wont burn as often.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> No, goofball, that's my line to MY female friends. chuckle




We need to have someone reciting/singing the charge of the light brigade whenever we provide such services...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep, lightly toasted. I'm better now. I need to get more sun so I wont burn as often.




Ah, you can slowly build up your tan...

I either tan so little you can't tell, or I burn, it flakes off after the next week, and the area is tanned for the rest of the summer. It's weird...I think I have mutant skin...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We need to have someone reciting/singing the charge of the light brigade whenever we provide such services...




I vote for frogman....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I vote for frogman....



 Me too. You dont want to hear me sing.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too. You dont want to hear me sing.




I don't think I would do justice to the charge of the light brigade.....

How about "Faraway Tom" instead?  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I don't think I would do justice to the charge of the light brigade.....
> 
> How about "Faraway Tom" instead?  :\




I do a mean rendition of the theme song to "Gummi Bears"


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I do a mean rendition of the theme song to "Gummi Bears"




I'm sure Le Grand Fromage would applaud hearily...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I do a mean rendition of the theme song to "Gummi Bears"




  

Maybe I will have to come and visit you and we can sing it together!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe I will have to come and visit you and we can sing it together!




*Bouncing here and there and everywhere*


----------



## Mycanid

And frogman thought mentioning babies quieted down the hive.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Bouncing here and there and everywhere*




*High adventure that's beyond compare!*

[your next line GM]


----------



## Wereserpent

Fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight...


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight...




That's not the next line....  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

They're starting to sing! They're starting to sing!

STOP! STOP right now! No more Singing! There's no singing in Castle Swampy!


----------



## Mycanid

WOW! Warlock! What a great avatar! 

However ....

*THEY ARE THE GUMMI BEARS!*


----------



## Wereserpent

I give my entire, pure, pretty self to you!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fighting evil by moonlight, winning love by daylight...



sailormoon?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WOW! Warlock! What a great avatar!




Thank you kindly...not sure if I'm happy with it or not...but it has some coolness factor....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thank you kindly...not sure if I'm happy with it or not...but it has some coolness factor....




Am actually hoping that one of these days you could do a new avatar for me - a line drawing and all. I like your drawing skill.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Am actually hoping that one of these days you could do a new avatar for me - a line drawing and all. I like your drawing skill.




I'm sure that could be accomplished...a mushroom man, I assume?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> sailormoon?




*Gives Aeson a cookie*


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *High adventure that's beyond compare!*
> 
> [your next line GM]




They are the Gummi Bears


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm sure that could be accomplished...a mushroom man, I assume?




Yes ... a myconid, using the original drawing of erol otus if possible. It is here:

http://minipainting-guild.net/eo/myconid.jpg


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm sure that could be accomplished...a mushroom man, I assume?




Ohhh, I want an Avitar.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ohhh, I want an Avitar.




Uh oh....

They're after me!!

Myc, certainly, I'll see what I can do.

And what would you be looking for GM?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> They are the Gummi Bears




Oops! Sorry GM. I thought you stepped away for a second. Apologies for stealing your verse.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Uh oh....
> 
> They're after me!!
> 
> Myc, certainly, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> And what would you be looking for GM?




Very kind of you warlock. Many thanks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oops! Sorry GM. I thought you stepped away for a second. Apologies for stealing your verse.




No problem, I did step away. Im at work.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No problem, I did step away. Im at work.




Are you cheered up yet btw?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Uh oh....
> 
> They're after me!!
> 
> Myc, certainly, I'll see what I can do.
> 
> And what would you be looking for GM?




Im not sure, surprise me. anythings better than this generic Goldmoon Avitar.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Are you cheered up yet btw?




Its not really a bad mood, more like a bad time in my life right now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not sure, surprise me. anythings better than this generic Goldmoon Avitar.




Ah, a challenge in 64 x 64 pixels...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not sure, surprise me. anythings better than this generic Goldmoon Avitar.




HOw about one of those nice line drawings that Parkinson made of Goldmoon drawn in b&w lines?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not really a bad mood, more like a bad time in my life right now.




The good thing about them being that it can get better....


----------



## Heckler

Mmmmm...apple...

*mawnchmawnch*


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...apple...
> 
> *mawnchmawnch*




Three cheers for MacBeth and the Three Sisters Weird!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Joni Mitchell?
> 
> Umm ... who is that?  :\



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joni_mitchell

Educate yourself.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joni_mitchell
> 
> Educate yourself.




Wow ... I haven't heard of a single one of her songs or albums....  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HOw about one of those nice line drawings that Parkinson made of Goldmoon drawn in b&w lines?




Not sure Ive seen those.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Three cheers for MacBeth and the Three Sisters Weird!




You do realize that in theatrical circles it is bad luck to say the name "Macbeth" or to qoute the play while in a theatre?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The good thing about them being that it can get better....



True, Its bound to get better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not sure Ive seen those.




Hmmm, let me delve into my acquired image archive, see if I can find some...


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> You do realize that in theatrical circles it is bad luck to say the name "Macbeth" or to qoute the play while in a theatre?




Really! No ... I didn't know. Why?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True, Its bound to get better.




And just imagine how much of a relief it'll be when we cannibalize Sir Robin's Minstrels in the depths of winter...  Talk about things looking up!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon ... here is a link to some of Parkinson's art?

http://www.keithparkinson.com/gallery.php?icid=1


----------



## Dog Moon

Hi.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.




Hi DM  Say ... was it Larry Elmore or Kieth Parkinson who popularized the Dragonlance images of the original heroes? I don't remember now....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aha ... GM ... here are a few of Elmore's drawings - also DL inspired.

http://www.larryelmore.com/colorg01.htm


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really! No ... I didn't know. Why?




The story of Macbeth is (allegedly) a true story.  And there really was a Scottish King named Macbeth.  However, Macbeth was actually a good king and true, not the ambitious scoundrel in the play.  But Shakespeare decided he liked the name "Macbeth" better, so he swapped things around.

Now, Macbeth didn't(doesn't) like his good name being slandered, so anytime his name is mentioned, or the play quoted, his ghost shows up and causes an accident to happen, to show the good king's displeasure.

And if you actually do a performance of "Macbeth," it is doomed, DOOMED!

If you believe in that kind of thing.

Thespians of a superstisous nature (and there are plenty) will refer to the play as "The Scottish Play" or "The Dark Play."


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Goldmoon ... here is a link to some of Parkinson's art?
> 
> http://www.keithparkinson.com/gallery.php?icid=1




Alas, none of his B&W stuff. But I wonder if the Goldmoon black & White's you are thinking about are actually Elmore pieces...

I can't find them right now, but then, that's why I have to reorganize my image directories...


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hi.



Hi.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aha ... GM ... here are a few of Elmore's drawings - also DL inspired.
> 
> http://www.larryelmore.com/colorg01.htm




Indeed, It was Elmore, though I think you are right that in one or two of the modules or novels, Parkinson had an interpretation or two...


----------



## Mycanid

ANd here:

http://www.larryelmore.com/popups/color/co150.htm

is the image of Goldmoon I remember best.


----------



## Goldmoon

All right, being in the Military I'm a firm believer in rumor control so I'll just give everyone the story:

I have always found other women beautiful and sensual. My chosen career however left no room to ever really explore that. Over the years I have "suppressed" those thoughts. A feew weeks ago there was a lot of joking in here between several hivers and that got me thinking again. In an odd concidence I was hit on by a woman in a bar a short time after that. I went out with her. Our second date was a little too close to the base I guess and someone in my squadron saw us kissing. (Again a lapse in judgement on my part) Charges have been filed against me and Im trying to save my career. I am not a lesbian. I love men but something about women calls to me and I finally decided to answer it. I am still seeing Karen and have decided not to lie about what I did and who I'm seeing. I think I can save my job and career but we will see in time.

Anyway, there it is in a nutshell. I dont mind answering questions or discussing it but I wanted to clear things up and put them in the open.


----------



## The_Warlock

And to be fair, the image that is your avatar actually isn't Goldmoon, it's from another Elmore work known as "Avalyne the Healer", though the concept bears striking resemblance to that of Goldmoon when you take the head out of context with the rest of the scene.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> The story of Macbeth is (allegedly) a true story.  And there really was a Scottish King named Macbeth.  However, Macbeth was actually a good king and true, not the ambitious scoundrel in the play.  But Shakespeare decided he liked the name "Macbeth" better, so he swapped things around.
> 
> Now, Macbeth didn't(doesn't) like his good name being slandered, so anytime his name is mentioned, or the play quoted, his ghost shows up and causes an accident to happen, to show the good king's displeasure.
> 
> And if you actually do a performance of "Macbeth," it is doomed, DOOMED!
> 
> If you believe in that kind of thing.
> 
> Thespians of a superstisous nature (and there are plenty) will refer to the play as "The Scottish Play" or "The Dark Play."




Well ... King MacBeth was a true person. He was actually one of the last champions of the "ways" [being polite so as not to get hid with mod stick] that existed before the incursion of the continental ... "ways" ... were enforced on Scotland. As the Battle of Hastings did in England.... Long story.

I heard somewhere that Shakespeare presented him as such for semi-political reasons....  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ANd here:
> 
> http://www.larryelmore.com/popups/color/co150.htm
> 
> is the image of Goldmoon I remember best.




Those are the ones I remember as well.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And to be fair, the image that is your avatar actually isn't Goldmoon, it's from another Elmore work known as "Avalyne the Healer", though the concept bears striking resemblance to that of Goldmoon when you take the head out of context with the rest of the scene.




Really? I thought it was her. Wow!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All right, being in the Military I'm a firm believer in rumor control so I'll just give everyone the story:
> 
> I have always found other women beautiful and sensual. My chosen career however left no room to ever really explore that. Over the years I have "suppressed" those thoughts. A feew weeks ago there was a lot of joking in here between several hivers and that got me thinking again. In an odd concidence I was hit on by a woman in a bar a short time after that. I went out with her. Our second date was a little too close to the base I guess and someone in my squadron saw us kissing. (Again a lapse in judgement on my part) Charges have been filed against me and Im trying to save my career. I am not a lesbian. I love men but something about women calls to me and I finally decided to answer it. I am still seeing Karen and have decided not to lie about what I did and who I'm seeing. I think I can save my job and career but we will see in time.
> 
> Anyway, there it is in a nutshell. I dont mind answering questions or discussing it but I wanted to clear things up and put them in the open.




That was actually one of my other guesses I mentioned some time back....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon!

You still there? Can I send you an email?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That was actually one of my other guesses I mentioned some time back....  :\




I think one or two did. It seems Ive cleared the place out.   Who needs baby jokes !


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All right, being in the Military I'm a firm believer in rumor control so I'll just give everyone the story:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Anyway, there it is in a nutshell. I dont mind answering questions or discussing it but I wanted to clear things up and put them in the open.




You didn't have to share, as I don't belive there actually were rumors here. Thank you for trusting us enough to share. I wish you the best of luck in both of these endeavors, life & career. I know the rules and regs of one leave little leeway to pursue some opportunities, but you have my best wishes for success.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sweet things and gossamer wings.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Really? I thought it was her. Wow!




Nope!  I have the print in a couple forms, one being a Dragon Magazine cover.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think one or two did. It seems Ive cleared the place out.   Who needs baby jokes !




Touche mon ami ... touche. 

Actually the thing that tipped it off were two things: 1. the way you responded to some of the wild hive posting some weeks back, and 2. the way you phrased one of the "things you don't like" in Aurora's thread. There were other things too ... but that was the thread-based evidence, at least.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You didn't have to share, as I don't belive there actually were rumors here. Thank you for trusting us enough to share....




I will double warlock's sentiments. I don't think there were "rumors" in here per se.

And it is good of you to trust us like that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think one or two did. It seems Ive cleared the place out.   Who needs baby jokes !




Bah! They just think that makes you hotter! It'll take a few moments to reel their jaws back up from the floor before they can type again.

Um, Anti-Babyists need baby jokes? I'm reaching...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You didn't have to share, as I don't belive there actually were rumors here. Thank you for trusting us enough to share. I wish you the best of luck in both of these endeavors, life & career. I know the rules and regs of one leave little leeway to pursue some opportunities, but you have my best wishes for success.




Well I guess I felt the need to talk to someone about it since I cant discuss it with any of my military friends. Im not sure which is more of a shock to me: That I whet out with and kissed her or that I got caught.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! They just think that makes you hotter! It'll take a few moments to reel their jaws back up from the floor before they can type again.
> 
> Um, Anti-Babyists need baby jokes? I'm reaching...




I would make baby jokes...but I think Aurora would kill me.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I guess I felt the need to talk to someone about it since I cant discuss it with any of my military friends. Im not sure which is more of a shock to me: That I whet out with and kissed her or that I got caught.




Or perhaps how strongly people reacted to it too, maybe?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh ... the evening crew has GOT to finish dinner and get in to EW. I have the first post in five threads....  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I guess I felt the need to talk to someone about it since I cant discuss it with any of my military friends. Im not sure which is more of a shock to me: That I whet out with and kissed her or that I got caught.




Well, feel free to talk!   Hey, I live across the river from the Lesbian/Bisexual Capital of the Northeast, your hints and comments, echoing Myc, were clear as a bell to me, but it's what you want to share and vent. 

Certainly doesn't bother me none if you want to vent a bit.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think one or two did. It seems Ive cleared the place out.   Who needs baby jokes !




Just not sure how to respond to that.  I mean, while I feel bad for what happened, I figure the details are none of my damn business.  If theres something you wanted to share or talk about, I'm there for you, but this is a part of your life you may not want to discuss, and I can respect that.

I like you, and I think you're a very cool person.  Who you're doing whatever with won't change that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would make baby jokes...but I think Aurora would kill me.




Unleash the Aurora!!! (Raawr! Pfft!! HIsss!! Rawrrs!)


You mean, like that?


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> I like you, and I think you're a very cool person.  Who you're doing whatever with won't change that.




QFT


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dog Moon!
> 
> You still there? Can I send you an email?




I'm at the computer even if I'm not actually browsing EnWorld, so sure.  

Was attempting to find out if Dresden Files was going to have a 2nd season, but apparently, that hasn't been decided yet.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, feel free to talk!   Hey, I live across the river from the Lesbian/Bisexual Capital of the Northeast; your hints and comments, echoing Myc, were clear as a bell to me, but it's what you want to share and vent....




Yeah ... being in SF for a year and change "ejuhmakayted" me REAL quick on this whole ... reality.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Unleash the Aurora!!! (Raawr! Pfft!! HIsss!! Rawrrs!)
> 
> 
> You mean, like that?




More or less.


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would make baby jokes...but I think Aurora would kill me.




DOH!

Hadn't thought of that...I may need to edit my earlier post.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> ....I like you, and I think you're a very cool person....




And I couldn't have said it better myself. 

So there!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> DOH!
> 
> Hadn't thought of that...I may need to edit my earlier post.




Hmm ... you haven't been reading MacBeth recently ... have you Heckler?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... being in SF for a year and change "ejuhmakayted" me REAL quick on this whole ... reality.  :\




Helloooo...theatre major here.  I've got more gay friends than you could shake a really big sex toy at.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you haven't been reading MacBeth recently ... have you Heckler?




No, and I'd have to be reading it aloud in a theatre for it to kick in.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Or perhaps how strongly people reacted to it too, maybe?  :\




I wasnt surprised at the strength of the Military reaction at all.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> No, and I'd have to be reading it aloud in a theatre for it to kick in.




By the way ... what's with the glow in the dark lady standing in the fountain outside the museum?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wasn't surprised at the strength of the Military reaction at all.




Well at least THAT was not a surprise for you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wasnt surprised at the strength of the Military reaction at all.




From what few things I've heard from my aunt, she portrayed it as swift and merciless, though that may be an overstatement from her point of view.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way ... what's with the glow in the dark lady standing in the fountain outside the museum?  :\




Huh?  I this a Lady M reference?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Huh?  I this a Lady M reference?




No, no, no. The Cincinnati museum. Isn't there this big statue of a lady standing in a fountain with lights shining on her at night time out in front of it? Or am I confused with somewhere else in Cincy?  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> From what few things I've heard from my aunt, she portrayed it as swift and merciless, though that may be an overstatement from her point of view.




Thats pretty accurate in most clear cut cases but they have no proof. Its just whoever saw me's word against mine. Earlier when I said I wont lie about it I may have been a bit rash. Im not sure what I'd do to save my career. I will not, however lie to myself anymore.

In retrospect I dearly hope I havent made aurora Uncomfortable.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats pretty accurate in most clear cut cases but they have no proof. Its just whoever saw me's word against mine. Earlier when I said I wont lie about it I may have been a bit rash. Im not sure what I'd do to save my career. I will not, however lie to myself anymore.
> 
> In retrospect I dearly hope I havent made aurora Uncomfortable.




*sigh* just don't do anything that could make things worse for you later on GM. I would not like to see you unhappy....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *sigh* just don't do anything that could make things worse for you later on GM. I would not like to see you unhappy....




Im not sure it can get worse. They dont know who Karen is and shes not in the military anyway so thet cant really question her. That just leaves me and the "Witness", whoever it is.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats pretty accurate in most clear cut cases but they have no proof. Its just whoever saw me's word against mine. Earlier when I said I wont lie about it I may have been a bit rash. Im not sure what I'd do to save my career. I will not, however lie to myself anymore.
> 
> In retrospect I dearly hope I havent made aurora Uncomfortable.




1) I have a feeling Aurora would tell you straight up if you did, she seems that kind of person.

2) Sometimes Justice and Honesty aren't always the same thing.

3) Being honest with yourself, is ALWAYS the best policy. A commendable choice.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no. The Cincinnati museum. Isn't there this big statue of a lady standing in a fountain with lights shining on her at night time out in front of it? Or am I confused with somewhere else in Cincy?  :\




Fountain Square has a lady in a fountain.  That's right in the middle of downtown, but not in front of any museums.  Its one of our major local landmarks.  It was shown in the opening credits of "WKRP in Cincinnati."

I can't remember if there's anything in front of Union Terminal.

Hmmm....Let me look for pics...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> 1) I have a feeling Aurora would tell you straight up if you did, she seems that kind of person.
> 
> 2) Sometimes Justice and Honesty aren't always the same thing.
> 
> 3) Being honest with yourself, is ALWAYS the best policy. A commendable choice.




Its a little weird, I must admit being so open with it. I still get butterflies everytime I kiss her. Its like having my first kiss all over again but several times.

I think Aurora is straightfoward too but at the time she probably didnt think anything about my flirting. Neither did I at the time to be honest.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its a little weird, I must admit being so open with it. I still get butterflies everytime I kiss her. Its like having my first kiss all over again but several times.




Doesn't sound like mindpoison or brainwashing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think Aurora is straightfoward too but at the time she probably didnt think anything about my flirting. Neither did I at the time to be honest.




Right. So, you meant no harm by it. Intent is often as important as the action taken, if not more so.

Besides, if there is one thing I've learned from life, do not worry about what you cannot control. Be aware, express yourself as necessary to be good to your friends, family, acquaintances, coworkers, and the rest of your species, but don't fret, stew and worry.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Right. So, you meant no harm by it. Intent is often as important as the action taken, if not more so.
> 
> Besides, if there is one thing I've learned from life, do not worry about what you cannot control. Be aware, express yourself as necessary to be good to ... and the rest of your species, but don't fret, stew and worry.




Yeah ... myconid have to stick together. See the pic as proof we do!   

http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=27611


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound like mindpoison or brainwashing.




Im not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Heckler

Fountain Square: http://www.answers.com/topic/tyler-davidson-fountain

Union Terminal Museumhttp://www.culture.ohio.gov/project.asp?proj=cmc

And for the heck of it...

Serpentine Wall/Riverfront, including Flying Pigs!: http://www.andrewleicester.com/process/process.htm


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Right. So, you meant no harm by it. Intent is often as important as the action taken, if not more so.
> 
> Besides, if there is one thing I've learned from life, do not worry about what you cannot control. Be aware, express yourself as necessary to be good to your friends, family, acquaintances, coworkers, and the rest of your species, but don't fret, stew and worry.





I just feel like I have to act a little different around her now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not sure what you mean by that.




You feel butterflies like a first kiss. Nervous, elated, excited. Not bad emotions. Enjoy.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> ....And for the heck of it...
> 
> Serpentine Wall/Riverfront, including Flying Pigs!: http://www.andrewleicester.com/process/process.htm




This is truly strange ...  :\ 

http://www.andrewleicester.com/process/assets/cin_42A.jpg


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just feel like I have to act a little different around her now.




Around Aurora??


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its a little weird, I must admit being so open with it. I still get butterflies everytime I kiss her. Its like having my first kiss all over again but several times.
> 
> I think Aurora is straightfoward too but at the time she probably didnt think anything about my flirting. Neither did I at the time to be honest.




I wouldn't worry about Aurora.  I seriously doubt she's worried that you might track her down and start smooching on her.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Around Aurora??




Yes.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You feel butterflies like a first kiss. Nervous, elated, excited. Not bad emotions. Enjoy.




Yeah, its a little scary. Im getting butterflies just thinking about it.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just feel like I have to act a little different around her now.




Umm ... this is a forum thread ma'am. 

Just be yourself. Remember what Polonius said to Laertes? (Heckler! Where are you when I need you!   )

Lemme see ... "To thine own self be true. And it must follow, as day the night, that thou canst not be false to any man."

Or woman, in this case.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes.




As an adjunct to Heckler's statement, um...Why do you feel (or fear) that you need to act different?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about Aurora.  I seriously doubt she's worried that you might track her down and start smooching on her.




This fulfilling many hivers fantasies...... LOL


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This is truly strange ...  :\
> 
> http://www.andrewleicester.com/process/assets/cin_42A.jpg




Yep, in Cincinnati, pigs do fly!

That one is one of the ones down on the riverfront.  A few years ago we had the "Big Pig Gig," where a bunch of flying pig statues were given to different organizations to be painted and decorated.  They were then displayed all over the downtown area.

We also have the "Flying Pig Marathon" every year.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As an adjunct to Heckler's statement, um...Why do you feel (or fear) that you need to act different?




I dont know.. I dont want to her get uncomfortable by me hitting on her now that I've "come out" for lack of a better term.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, its a little scary. Im getting butterflies just thinking about it.




It's amazing how much the hardwired fight/flight response rules so many interactions, and how many different responses we can have from it depending on the situation. 

Scary means new, unknown, unexplored. You are going where you haven't gone before. Some people find that exhilarating. Do what you feel is best.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... this is a forum thread ma'am.
> 
> Just be yourself. Remember what Polonius said to Laertes? (Heckler! Where are you when I need you!   )
> 
> Lemme see ... "To thine own self be true. And it must follow, as day the night, that thou canst not be false to any man."
> 
> Or woman, in this case.  :\




But Polonius was an ass...


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> But Polonius was an ass...




Uh oh, I feel more of my ass jokes coming on


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's amazing how much the hardwired fight/flight response rules so many interactions, and how many different responses we can have from it depending on the situation.
> 
> Scary means new, unknown, unexplored. You are going where you haven't gone before. Some people find that exhilarating. Do what you feel is best.




Exhilarating is a good word to describe it.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yep, in Cincinnati, pigs do fly!
> 
> That one is one of the ones down on the riverfront.  A few years ago we had the "Big Pig Gig," where a bunch of flying pig statues were given to different organizations to be painted and decorated.  They were then displayed all over the downtown area.
> 
> *We also have the "Flying Pig Marathon" every year.*




I am having a hard time wrapping my imagination around this....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont know.. I dont want to her get uncomfortable by me hitting on her now that I've "come out" for lack of a better term.




But are you hitting on her? Are you some ruthless harlot out to break up her marraige with dshai?

Or are you having fun flirting in a forum thread? Are you having amusing conversation in order to relieve stress and entertain yourself and others? 

Ask her. Find out. Don't worry, ask.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Uh oh, I feel more of my ass jokes coming on




...and the circle is complete.

Life returns to a state of normalcy.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> But Polonius was an ass...




Of course he was ... and maybe something worse.

But that does not mean what he said or advised did not have a fragment of truth in it.

Very often it is precisely THAT which makes people all the more of a hypocrite. The words themselves are true and there is good advice. What is wrong is their personal application in the whole context of their life. Which Hamlet also touched upon with the whole "Do you see that cloud?" narrative....


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> ...and the circle is complete.
> 
> Life returns to a state of normalcy.




 That was funny. The Heckler srtikes again!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Uh oh, I feel more of my ass jokes coming on




Let me mule it over before I see if there are any puns that can survive the jack acid test.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am having a hard time wrapping my imagination around this....




Its just a marathon.

With people wearing shirts with flying pigs on them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> ...and the circle is complete.
> 
> Life returns to a state of normalcy.




Who was the learner and who was the master last time we met??


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Who was the learner and who was the master last time we met??




Ill be the master! Now drop and give me 75!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Let me mule it over before I see if there are any puns that can survive the jack acid test.




ooooooooooooooo bad pun alert!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill be the master! Now drop and give me 75!




Sorry, I only do push-ups if there a woman underneath me....cushions the blow....

;P


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But are you hitting on her? Are you some ruthless harlot out to break up her marraige with dshai?
> 
> Or are you having fun flirting in a forum thread? Are you having amusing conversation in order to relieve stress and entertain yourself and others? ...




Here is the point I think GM. If there are any lines crossed in Aurora's mind (or whatever) she will come out and say something point blank. I have seen her do it with others.

I personally don't like to outrightly flirt with others in the threads (although I was poke at them or joke at them or utter nonsense) but others do all the time and it is not really anything serious. Like warlock said ... most of the time it is just relaxing and carrying on and blowing off the pressure from the daily grind and such.

We're friends in here ma'am. Friends.

And we are quite able to take care of ourselves - especially Aurora!  

So ... cheer up and just carry on as best you can.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Who was the learner and who was the master last time we met??



Uhhh...me?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I only do push-ups if there a woman underneath me....cushions the blow....
> 
> ;P




*Climbs underneath TOW and pulls out her knife*

Get going then.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooo bad pun alert!




Um, are puns even ALLOWED to be good?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is the point I think GM. If there are any lines crossed in Aurora's mind (or whatever) she will come out and say something point blank. I have seen her do it with others.
> 
> I personally don't like to outrightly flirt with others in the threads (although I was poke at them or joke at them or utter nonsense) but others do all the time and it is not really anything serious. Like warlock said ... most of the time it is just relaxing and carrying on and blowing off the pressure from the daily grind and such.
> 
> We're friends in here ma'am. Friends.
> 
> And we are quite able to take care of ourselves - especially Aurora!
> 
> So ... cheer up and just carry on as best you can.




I'll do my best


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... that's enough soap box stuff from me ... likely boring you all anyway.   

Back to the normal hive banter if you please!

forWARD!!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Climbs underneath TOW and pulls out her knife*
> 
> Get going then.....




Sorry, I don't do anything under threat of sharp pointy bits. 

Except escalate (pulls out his scythe [yes, I actually have one])


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'll do my best




You'll do fine my dear - you'll do fine. Oh ... and I sent you an email without asking you if I could do so!   

Nothing much. Just delete if you need to.

And about that knife ... yeesh ... you and sharp, pointy things ma'am!


----------



## Heckler

Myc, was the fountain downtown the one you were thinking of?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Um, are puns even ALLOWED to be good?




Absolutely!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't do anything under threat of sharp pointy bits.
> 
> Except escalate (pulls out his scythe [yes, I actually have one])




Well too bad, you did not specify that on your initial post so get to pushing......


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't do anything under threat of sharp pointy bits.
> 
> Except escalate (pulls out his scythe [yes, I actually have one])




How are you gonna do push-ups while carrying a scythe?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Myc, was the fountain downtown the one you were thinking of?




YOIKES!    WHo?! WHAT?! WHERE?! WHEN?! WHY?! I ... huh??

[Shaken out of temporary delirium by the sober voice of the mighty Heckler!]

Oh ... [ahem] ... yes. Yes it was. 

Thank you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Absolutely!




Darn....not the response I was hoping for.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> How are you gonna do push-ups while carrying a scythe?




Hmm ... strap it to his back?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> How are you gonna do push-ups while carrying a scythe?




The same way I do holding an M-16?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Darn....not the response I was hoping for.




Were you hpoing for something punnier?


----------



## Mycanid

Yep ... hive is back to normal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> How are you gonna do push-ups while carrying a scythe?




I'm not, I escalated. I'll put the scythe down and push up, if she puts the knife down and trusts me.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The same way I do holding an M-16?




I'm thinking a scythe is quite a bit bigger and clumsier.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were you hpoing for something punnier?




Almost without question....


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... on that HAPPY note, I will log out and take my leave of all you fine lads and lasses.

A pleasure to talk with you all - as usual.


----------



## Heckler

'night, Myc.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The same way I do holding an M-16?




The curve on the stave would make it difficult, especially the actual handles.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... on that HAPPY note, I will log out and take my leave of all you fine lads and lasses.
> 
> A pleasure to talk with you all - as usual.




Take care Myc.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The curve on the stave would make it difficult, especially the actual handles.




True and the scythe probably weighs more.

Night Myc


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True and the scythe probably weighs more.




And I wouldn't want anything to *butt* in on you in the positions we are describing.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And I wouldn't want anything to *butt* in on you in the positions we are describing.




Yep, dont jump the gun and move too quickly.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep, dont jump the gun and move too quickly.




Exactly! First pushups, then cheesecake...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Exactly! First pushups, then cheesecake...




Oh my god, you dont even want to know!. I ate an ENTIRE chocolate cheesecake in one night shortly after this whole thing happened.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh my god, you dont even want to know!. I ate an ENTIRE chocolate cheesecake in one night shortly after this whole thing happened.




I've eaten an entire cheesecake once, and an entire chocolate cream pie no less than 3 times in my life. 

They were the BEST dinners I ever had. 

That's a lot of chocolate. Were you substituting for something? chuckle


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh my god, you dont even want to know!. I ate an ENTIRE chocolate cheesecake in one night shortly after this whole thing happened.




I'm guessing your ass wasn't happy about that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm guessing your ass wasn't happy about that.




Nah, it would've had to be a Guinness Cheescake....


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've eaten an entire cheesecake once, and an entire chocolate cream pie no less than 3 times in my life.
> 
> They were the BEST dinners I ever had.
> 
> That's a lot of chocolate. Were you substituting for something? chuckle




Now you guys have me craving chocolate.

Bastards.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Now you guys have me craving chocolate.
> 
> Bastards.




Mission Accomplished!


----------



## Heckler

Heckler said:
			
		

> Now you guys have me craving chocolate.
> 
> Bastards.




Pudding acquired.

Yay!


----------



## Mycanid

And there was silence on the face of the deep.

Musta been the pudding.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And there was silence on the face of the deep.
> 
> Musta been the pudding.




Pudding goooooood!


----------



## Goldmoon

No part of me, least of all my ass was happy about the cheesecake. I ran a few extra miles to make myself feel better about it the next day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No part of me, least of all my ass was happy about the cheesecake. I ran a few extra miles to make myself feel better about it the next day.




Are you sure? It was CHEEEEEEEEEEESEcake. How could any part of you not be happy to revel in it?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you sure? It was CHEEEEEEEEEEESEcake. How could any part of you not be happy to revel in it?




Oh trust me there was reveling galore in the house of Eponine until I realized exactly how much I had eaten........


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh trust me there was reveling galore in the house of Eponine until I realized exactly how much I had eaten........




Oh, so cheesecakey reveling, followed by guilty cheesecakey revelATIONS...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, so cheesecakey reveling, followed by guilty cheesecakey revelATIONS...




Pretty much, then followed by running my ass off the next day to aleviate the guilt of eating my ass off the night before.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pretty much, then followed by running my ass off the next day to aleviate the guilt of eating my ass off the night before.




SO, you ran the ass you had already consumed? Mycanid gave you a donkey with regeneration? That's SOME donkey.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> SO, you ran the ass you had already consumed? Mycanid gave you a donkey with regeneration? That's SOME donkey.




Yes, my donkey is something all right.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, my donkey is something all right.




Well, we already kinda knew that. It's a special ass that generates 500 posts it's first day at the pony show.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, we already kinda knew that. It's a special ass that generates 500 posts it's first day at the pony show.




I dont know about 500 but it was an ass-load ....


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, Myc's avatar pic is basically done. Need to scan it, clean it, crop it and size it. But I think it meets the specs.

Now to figure out something for you, GM. Hmmm....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont know about 500 but it was an ass-load ....




No, we counted...500+ posts...it's was a veritable hurricane of posts with its eye right over your ass...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, Myc's avatar pic is basically done. Need to scan it, clean it, crop it and size it. But I think it meets the specs.
> 
> Now to figure out something for you, GM. Hmmm....




Feel free to use your imagination.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, we counted...500+ posts...it's was a veritable hurricane of posts with its eye right over your ass...




Well some days its certianly large enough to host its own hurricane party.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Feel free to use your imagination.




Having been given no other preferences or directions, I most certainly will. 

Oh, hey, did you ever get a swashbuckler build for that game you posted about?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well some days its certianly large enough to host its own hurricane party.




But, I bet it's parties aren't the parties of just any old ass... chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Having been given no other preferences or directions, I most certainly will.
> 
> Oh, hey, did you ever get a swashbuckler build for that game you posted about?




I ended up not playing after I found out how rediculously powerful the group was for their level.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But, I bet it's parties aren't the parties of just any old ass... chuckle




My ass knows people let me tell you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I ended up not playing after I found out how rediculously powerful the group was for their level.




OH, well, poo. They were "Le PowerGamre"? Or just so many hauled that you wouldn't have felt able to contribute.

Just stinks that you didn't get chance to game...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My ass knows people let me tell you.




Cannot make immediate comment on thses boards....chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> OH, well, poo. They were "Le PowerGamre"? Or just so many hauled that you wouldn't have felt able to contribute.
> 
> Just stinks that you didn't get chance to game...




When, at 11th level you need at least a 35 AC to live, Im done. To Monte-Haul for me.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Cannot make immediate comment on thses boards....chuckle




My ass is big in Japan.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> When, at 11th level you need at least a 35 AC to live, Im done. To Monte-Haul for me.




Woof. That's somewhat excessive if that's considered minimum safe target number....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Woof. That's somewhat excessive if that's considered minimum safe target number....




Exactly my thoughts. Im more into the Role-playing aspect of RPG's.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My ass is big in Japan.




Big in comparison to stateside? Does it expand, or does it just have a bigger following?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Big in comparison to stateside? Does it expand, or does it just have a bigger following?




All of the above probably.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Exactly my thoughts. Im more into the Role-playing aspect of RPG's.




While I'm still running my 12 year campaign using mostly the Core (with dozens of confirmed additions), once it completes, I'm going to True20. Same mechanics, less rules and escalation. 

And, as his sig says, I'm sure Myc would champion C&C.

Both give structure for your RPing with a core mechanic that everybody now knows, without having to keep up with every new splatbook.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All of the above probably.




I'm thus both terrified, and strangely intrigued!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm thus both terrified, and strangely intrigued!




I get that a lot   

I am getting off work now and heading home to bed. I will talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I get that a lot
> 
> I am getting off work now and heading home to bed. I will talk to you tomorrow.




Take care!


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But. . . but. . .
> 
> I can't live without my Fez!



 Y'know, I'm told I look like him.

We're both from Venezuela.

I've been so busy lately!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyway ... I'm glad you're not fleeing to Arizona. Too ... uhh ... "hot" I would think.



Only in the Valley of the Sun. Other places aren't so bad, like Elfrida.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Happy day!   

Good morning, hivers, this is your wake-up call. Please move your fat ass.

10 points to whomever gets the movie reference.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Happy day!
> 
> Good morning, hivers, this is your wake-up call. Please move your fat ass.
> 
> 10 points to whomever gets the movie reference.




Mornin. Got me, I've no clue on that one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mornin. Got me, I've no clue on that one.



Wells, I replaced Mr. Bassett with hivers, paraphrasing of course. If it still stumps you, I'll leave it open a while longer for anyone else that wants to take a whack at it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wells, I replaced Mr. Bassett with hivers, paraphrasing of course. If it still stumps you, I'll leave it open a while longer for anyone else that wants to take a whack at it.




Ahhh. Had to look that one up. Didn't remember that line....


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'know, I'm told I look like him.
> 
> We're both from Venezuela.
> 
> I've been so busy lately!



We've missed you around here. I hope this means you're coming back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing today Aeson? You minding the store right now?


----------



## Aeson

Morning, gents.

It looks like there was a really interesting conversation here last night. I'm sorry I missed out on it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing today Aeson? You minding the store right now?



As I do every day except Sunday. I'm doing ok. How goes it with you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> As I do every day except Sunday. I'm doing ok. How goes it with you?



Doing great. I got more sleep than I expected to yesterday, so I am feeling _energized._


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing great. I got more sleep than I expected to yesterday, so I am feeling _energized._



 Oi.  He just keeps going and going and going. . .  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oi.  He just keeps going and going and going. . .  :\



Is that necessarily a bad thing?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that necessarily a bad thing?



The image in my head of you with bunny ears?  Yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The image in my head of you with bunny ears?  Yes.



See my avatar. I've got cat ears.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The image in my head of you with bunny ears?  Yes.



And a drum. Fru Fru walking around with bunny ear banging a drum.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> And a drum. Fru Fru walking around with bunny ear banging a drum.



Sorry, but I don't know how to play the drum, but I do know how to play the trumpet and flute.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't know how to play the drum, but I do know how to play the trumpet and flute.



I don't wanna work, I just wanna toot on my horn all day.

Hmmm...

All right, I'll allow it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't wanna work, I just wanna toot on my horn all day.
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> All right, I'll allow it.



Unfortunately, I'm going to have to do some work today. I have gots to be finishing up my Mindfreak base class.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

It's now 11:40 on the East Coast, where the heck are the others?


----------



## hafrogman

Tiajuana.  Didn't you get the invite?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tiajuana.  Didn't you get the invite?



Oh, sure, everyone dropped everything and flew to Tiajuana. I'm not that thick.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, sure, everyone dropped everything and flew to Tiajuana. I'm not that thick.



You're missing the donkey show. You should join us.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're missing the donkey show. You should join us.



Yup.  We're all sitting in a hotel in TJ watching Shrek.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yup.  We're all sitting in a hotel in TJ watching Shrek.



I watched that last night. Why would I want to watch it again today?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, Myc's avatar pic is basically done. Need to scan it, clean it, crop it and size it. But I think it meets the specs.
> 
> Now to figure out something for you, GM. Hmmm....




Oooo! Very curious and interested! 

Morning hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> While I'm still running my 12 year campaign using mostly the Core (with dozens of confirmed additions), once it completes, I'm going to True20. Same mechanics, less rules and escalation.
> 
> *And, as his sig says, I'm sure Myc would champion C&C.*
> 
> Both give structure for your RPing with a core mechanic that everybody now knows, without having to keep up with every new splatbook.




Oh! I do!

I do I do I do I do IIIII DO!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooo! Very curious and interested!



Waht the?!   




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning hivers!



About time the mushroom showed up.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning, gents.
> 
> It looks like there was a really interesting conversation here last night. I'm sorry I missed out on it.




It really wasn't so bad Aeson.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Waht the?!
> 
> About time the mushroom showed up.




TA DA!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't know how to play the drum, but I do know how to play the trumpet and flute.




Believe me Fru ... playing the drum is NOT hard at all. Take stick. Hit surface. Easy as pie. 

Now a bodhran ... that is a little trickier.

But if you wanna get REAL tricky try playing the cuica or the berimbau.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't wanna work, I just wanna toot on my horn all day.
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> All right, I'll allow it.




Toot on your horn? Amphibious horns.... Hmmm...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tiajuana.  Didn't you get the invite?




Tijuana?!

The shroom didn't get invited either.   

Ah well.....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yup.  We're all sitting in a hotel in TJ watching Shrek.




Okay ... now I am not too disappointed.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... now I am not too disappointed.



 

What, you wanted to watch an ACTUAL donkey show?  Ouch.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tijuana?!
> 
> The shroom didn't get invited either.
> 
> Ah well.....  :\



You were invited. Did it get lost in the mail?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What, you wanted to watch an ACTUAL donkey show?  Ouch.




No, no, no. Not a great Shrek fan ... that's all. 

Nor a beach fan. Too hot in Tijuana ... so why go?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You were invited. Did it get lost in the mail?




Not sure. I think I will talk to the usps lady though, just to make sure...


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What, you wanted to watch an ACTUAL donkey show?  Ouch.



Who wouldn't? As long as it's not the one in Clerks 2.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who wouldn't? As long as it's not the one in Clerks 2.



*I'M* the sexy stud.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Believe me Fru ... playing the drum is NOT hard at all. Take stick. Hit surface. Easy as pie.
> 
> Now a bodhran ... that is a little trickier.
> 
> But if you wanna get REAL tricky try playing the cuica or the berimbau.



No, not as easy as pie. There is a thing called rhythym. I don't think I got it when it comes to drums.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *I'M* the sexy stud.



So, whos was the butch and whowas th b*tch?


----------



## Mycanid

Where IS Tijuana anyway?  :\ 

Hmm ... [Invokes wiki/google-foo powerz!]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tijuana

http://www.tijuana.com/en/index.html

Hmm ... its in/near Mexico. Not that far for me, actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nor a beach fan. Too hot in Tijuana ... so why go?



And why bother spending the money on an airline ticket.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, not as easy as pie. There is a thing called rhythym. I don't think I got it when it comes to drums.



Do you have music?  Do you have your girl?

Because two out of three ain't bad.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And why bother spending the money on an airline ticket.



My roommate just started working for an airline.  Free flights.  Whee.

So you guys can linger in your basements all you want.  I'LL go to TJ by myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do you have music?  Do you have your girl?
> 
> Because two out of three ain't bad.



Well, I'm feeling the noize if that counts.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm feeling the noize if that counts.



Wrong genre.  I think I can offer you a 'bring in da funk' though, if you want it.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My roommate just started working for an airline.  Free flights.  Whee.
> 
> So you guys can linger in your basements all you want.  I'LL go to TJ by myself.




HA! I don't HAVE a basement!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My roommate just started working for an airline.  Free flights.  Whee.
> 
> So you guys can linger in your basements all you want.  I'LL go to TJ by myself.



Well, if you can get me a free ticket I'll go with you. And btw, I don't have a basement, but I do have a loft, however, the loft is my dads bedroom.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wrong genre.  I think I can offer you a 'bring in da funk' though, if you want it.




You play an instrument my good amphibian?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if you can get me a free ticket I'll go with you. And btw, I don't have a basement, but I do have a loft, however, the loft is my dads bedroom.



Yeah, very few people in the Valley have basements.  I think I've met one.  Which is odd, because they'd be cooler than a second story.

No, no free flights for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wrong genre.  I think I can offer you a 'bring in da funk' though, if you want it.









I'll take 7!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ....And btw, I don't have a basement, but I do have a loft, however, the loft is my dads bedroom.




A loft eh? I don't even have that.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You play an instrument my good amphibian?



I used to play the flute, back in elementary school and jr. high.  But I haven't kept up with it.

I keep considering learning how to play the piano.

I'm a halfway decent singer, given enough coaching.  Mostly I'm a good mimic, if I listen to something enough I can reproduce it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no free flights for you.



I feel so unloved.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I feel so unloved.



Sorry, he gets one person (beyond parents and the like).  Since he has no SO/Children, I get the position as hetero life mate.  We can never decide which one of us is Silent Bob.


----------



## Aeson

I'm seriously thinking of closing the store for awhile and taking a nap.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, he gets one person (beyond parents and the like).  Since he has no SO/Children, I get the position as hetero life mate.  We can never decide which one of us is Silent Bob.



You post too damn much. OTOH you're not as annoying as Jay. I think you're Silent Bob.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, he gets one person (beyond parents and the like).  Since he has no SO/Children, I get the position as hetero life mate.  We can never decide which one of us is Silent Bob.



Well, which one of you is portly and sports a beard?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm seriously thinking of closing the store for awhile and taking a nap.




Hot weather doesn't help either, no doubt.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, which one of you is portly and sports a beard?



Both portly, he sports the beard though.

Neither of us is very Jay though.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, he gets one person (beyond parents and the like).  Since he has no SO/Children, I get the position as hetero life mate.  We can never decide which one of us is Silent Bob.




That mean the other is Microsoft Bob?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hot weather doesn't help either, no doubt.  :\



Thankfully I have the AC on. It was another late night. I even over slept this morning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hot weather doesn't help either, no doubt.  :\



Air conditioning helps.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> OTOH you're not as annoying as Jay.



I'm going to take this as a compliment.  Especially since you didn't bother to use a qualifier like "not quite as annoying"    

So thanks!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Both portly, he sports the beard though.
> 
> Neither of us is very Jay though.




Speaking of jays, I am happy to report that 90% of the cherries were saved from being devoured by the stellar jays this year. And the homemade cherry pie! Ooooooo.... It was amazing!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Air conditioning helps.




No AC where I live, but the office has it, so I am happy with that at least.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That mean the other is Microsoft Bob?



Well, I am a PC, and he's a Mac.


...


Oh the things you miss without a TV Myc.  Thank your lucky stars.  Thank your lucky stars.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thankfully I have the AC on. It was another late night. I even over slept this morning.




Figured you might have been up late.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Speaking of jays, I am happy to report that 90% of the cherries were saved from being devoured by the stellar jays this year. And the homemade cherry pie! Ooooooo.... It was amazing!



I hope you saved each of us a slice.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I am a PC, and he's a Mac.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Oh the things you miss without a TV Myc.  Thank your lucky stars.  Thank your lucky stars.




Hmm ... I have more to thank the stars for than you might expect my good amphibian.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No AC where I live, but the office has it, so I am happy with that at least.



Well, I think that is obvious enough. I hope you have a thick comforter for the winter months.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope you saved each of us a slice.




Nope.    Afraid it was heartily devoured.

I don't have a fridge Fru, remember. Things don't keep as long. You make something easily perishable you eat it quick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nope.    Afraid it was heartily devoured.
> 
> I don't have a fridge Fru, remember. Things don't keep as long. You make something easily perishable you eat it quick.



You coulda sent it via Overnight Express.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I think that is obvious enough. I hope you have a thick comforter for the winter months.




That's what the Himalayan cat is for!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You coulda sent it via Overnight Express.




I had guests that day Fru.  I didn't eat it all myself! (THough I might have if I had room in the ole tummy that day)

BRB....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's what the Himalayan cat is for!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm going to take this as a compliment.  Especially since you didn't bother to use a qualifier like "not quite as annoying"
> 
> So thanks!



I don't think you're annoying.


----------



## Mycanid

Glad I cheered you up with that one Fru. 

Oh ... I'm back BTW.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Figured that might have been a contributing factor.



Oddly it wasn't as late as some nights. At least it wasn't like one night not long ago. Thank God I had a nap that afternoon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Glad I cheered you up with that one Fru.



It was the mental image I begot.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oddly it wasn't as late as some nights. She had to go early. At least it wasn't Saturday. I was up until 4am. Thank God I had a nap that afternoon.




Just fired off an email to you sir. 

Aren't Sunday naps a glorious thing?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just fired off an email to you sir.
> 
> Aren't Sunday naps a glorious thing?



I had a game on Sunday. I had to wait until they left to take one but yes they are good.


----------



## Mycanid

Reply received!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Reply received!



It's an ongoing process. Check back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's an ongoing process. Check back later.



So what the heck is going on? Something you guys got on the QT?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's an ongoing process. Check back later.




  

Aurora is going to get miffed at all this secret communique! [Pulls 1940's american detective hat over his eyes and buttons up trenchcoat   ]


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what the heck is going on? Something you guys got on the QT?




Muwahahahahaha....


----------



## Wereserpent

I am off to water the river.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Pulls 1940's american detective hat over his eyes and buttons up trenchcoat   ]



Trying to imagine a mushroom in this get up.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aurora is going to get miffed at all this secret communique! [Pulls 1940's american detective hat over his eyes and buttons up trenchcoat   ]



She's smart. She'll figure it out.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what the heck is going on? Something you guys got on the QT?



Some things are best left in the shadows.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to water the river.



Jamie Farr-esque voice:
Don't forget to water the flowers.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to water the river.




Funny you should mention this - I was doing that last evening myself ...   

You been spying on the fungus Galeros?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some things are best left in the shadows.



Unless its 2 dogs humping.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some things are best left in the shadows.




Shhhhhh!   

They'll figurte out our secret plot to .... [muffles himself]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention this - I was doing that last evening myself ...









 Damn, you so funny!!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unless its 2 dogs humping.



You caught us. Myc and I are having cybersex. How did you figure it out?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You caught us. Myc and I are having cybersex. How did you figure it out?



Sheer luck.


----------



## Mycanid

I'm still waiting for Galeros' reply.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Shhhhhh!
> 
> They'll figurte out our secret plot to .... [muffles himself]



Don't worry. I used some misdirection.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You caught us. Myc and I are having cybersex. How did you figure it out?




[Slaps himself on the head]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for Galeros' reply.  :\



He has to come back from watering the river.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't worry. I used some misdirection.




So I see!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So I see!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Funny you should mention this - I was doing that last evening myself ...
> 
> You been spying on the fungus Galeros?




I am off to milk the horse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to milk the horse.



Harry Morgan-esque voice:
Leave the mare alone, Mildred.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to milk the horse.




 

I can honestly admit that I was not doing that last evening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I can honestly admit that I was not doing that last evening.



I suspect that the fungus doesn't even have a horse.  :\ 

Exactly what kind of fungus are you?


----------



## Wereserpent

I am off to hammer the dog.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I suspect that the fungus doesn't even have a horse.  :\
> 
> Exactly what kind of fungus are you?




Not one that owns a horse ... that's for sure. Although we DO have this vicious, suspicious looking horse that is circling our office that I am getting very nervous about....  

I think Galeros has a telepathic link to it and is spying out my activities.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to hammer the dog.









Jamie Farr-esque voice:
And here I am still waiting for my disharge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think Galeros has a telepathic link to it and is spying out my activities.



Either that, or the horse *is* Galeros.


----------



## Aeson

I think Galeros' statements are all new variations of flogging the dolphin. If that's the case we should be impressed that he's manged to do it this many times in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Either that, or the horse *is* Galeros.




Don't think so ... he said some time back that if he lay down in the middle of the night to gaze at the summer stars he would be eaten alive by mosquitoes. Can't apply that to here. He lives in Texas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't think so ... he said some time back that if he lay down in the middle of the night to gaze at the summer stars he would be eaten alive by mosquitoes. Can't apply that to here. He lives in Texas.



Astral projection.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... am back. Had to get a cup of black death.

Mmmm... [SLURP]

So Fru ... dija happen to get the IM messages I fired off to you last evening while you were visiting the realms of Morpheus?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... am back. Had to get a cup of black death.
> 
> Mmmm... [SLURP]
> 
> So Fru ... dija happen to get the IM messages I fired off to you last evening while you were visiting the realms of Morpheus?



Yeah, I kind of did. I still had AIM running when I went to sleep and forgot to set my away message. When I got up and saw the messages, AIM mysteriously shut down. Arrgh. So, whats up?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ....When I got up and saw the messages, AIM mysteriously shut down. Arrgh. So, whats up?




ROFL!!!    

Disaster.

Ah well. You see the PBeM thread you have sigged recently? DogMoon is interested to join us. That makes 5. I am hoping to get 1 or 2 more to make a party of 6 or 7, which I think would be about right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!
> 
> Disaster.
> 
> Ah well. You see the PBeM thread you have sigged recently? DogMoon is interested to join us. That makes 5. I am hoping to get 1 or 2 more to make a party of 6 or 7, which I think would be about right.



Sounds good.


----------



## Mycanid

By the way Fru ... I saw this thread in the welcome thread and thought you might be interested. I remember you saying recently that you were throwing together some solo adventures. This might be a resource:

http://www.groups.yahoo.com/group/the_solo_adventurer


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way Fru ... I saw this thread in the welcome thread and thought you might be interested. I remember you saying recently that you were throwing together some solo adventures. This might be a resource:
> 
> http://www.groups.yahoo.com/group/the_solo_adventurer



Thanks for that Myc, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mycanid

Miko is dead.

What a tragic end. Poor Miko.  

BTW - Michael Morrus has a good link to a musical piece that is a "summary" dedicated to her. I thought it was well chosen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Miko is dead.
> 
> What a tragic end. Poor Miko.



I am not a huge fan of OOTS, but I too feel a loss.  :\


----------



## Aeson

I haven't read it yet. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't read it yet. Thanks a lot.




Oops.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am off to feed the feed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to feed the feed.



Looks like Galeros is hiitin' the head a lot lately; his avatar must really be turning him on.


----------



## Mycanid

Feed the feed? Got insects in it or something?


----------



## Wereserpent

I am off to break the meatloaf.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to break the meatloaf.



DAMN! Again?! 

You need a girlfriend, dude!


----------



## The_Warlock

Here ya go, Myc...a reinterpretation of the EO Myconid...

With full size and pre-icon'd version...


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know ... I think the coffee i made was too strong.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Here ya go, Myc...a reinterpretation of the EO Myconid...
> 
> With full size and pre-icon'd version...




Hey! Not bad warlock! Not bad at all!

I will gratefully accept your offering! 

Can you email copies of the original to me?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know ... I think the coffee i made was too strong.



Thats odd......I just made a perfect cup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Here ya go, Myc...a reinterpretation of the EO Myconid...
> 
> With full size and pre-icon'd version...



Hey, that is pretty damn cool TOW!

You think you could do something similar for me?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats odd......I just made a perfect cup.




Hmm ... maybe you should come and visit me to make ME the perfect cup!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, that is pretty damn cool TOW!
> 
> You think you could do something similar for me?




Woohoo! Warlock, keep this up and you will be busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... maybe you should come and visit me to make ME the perfect cup!



You know, some day I'd like to come out to Cali to visit you.


----------



## Aeson

I hate jumping on band wagons but I would like to have a Warlock original.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hate jumping on band wagons but I would like to have a Warlock original.




Have to choose a subject matter for him sir.


----------



## Mycanid

Voila! My first ever avatar change!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! Not bad warlock! Not bad at all!
> 
> I will gratefully accept your offering!
> 
> Can you email copies of the original to me?




Of course not. It's a drawing. It can't be emailed. chuckle

However, I can upload it to a site and send you a link. Do you
have access to Photoshop for PSD files, or would you prefer a different format for the original 1200 dpi file?


----------



## Wereserpent

I am off to spellcast the Warlock.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Warlock, keep this up and you will be busy, busy, busy.




Doh!

Ok, Goldmoon is next in the queue (she asked last night), then Fru, then Aeson...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to spellcast the Warlock.



Gordon Bennett! Don't you ever give the monster a break?


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am off to spellcast the Warlock.




Sorry, warlocks don't cast spells, we just unleash our blast...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Of course not. It's a drawing. It can't be emailed. chuckle
> 
> However, I can upload it to a site and send you a link. Do you
> have access to Photoshop for PSD files, or would you prefer a different format for the original 1200 dpi file?




I prefer .tiff format myself. Keep the same dpi if possible.

As you can see I have implemented your avatar TOW, and put a link in my sig to the original size pic as well! But I would still love to have an original.

Many thanks once again!

One last possible idea for you: what do you think of a drawing (caricature-wise) of all the main hivers sitting together in the middle of a discussion?   

I think it would be quite a challenge for you (and maybe an occasion for uproarious laughter now and again) as a spare time job and LOADS of fun for the rest of us. Whaddaya think?


----------



## Wereserpent

I like chocolate milk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like chocolate milk.



Who doesn't?


----------



## Wereserpent

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Who doesn't?



Vegans.  Lactose Intolerants.  Lactose Intolerant Vegans.  People who are allergic to chocolate (poor bastards).


----------



## Wereserpent

My plant is dusty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Taste good?


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh




Was this a scream of agony or a sigh of satisfaction? I can't tell.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

bhyuk


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Vegans.  Lactose Intolerants.  Lactose Intolerant Vegans.  People who are allergic to chocolate (poor bastards).



I used to be Latose intolerant so I know all about that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer .tiff format myself. Keep the same dpi if possible.
> 
> Many thanks once again!
> 
> One last possible idea for you: what do you think of a drawing (caricature-wise) of all the main hivers sitting together in the middle of a discussion?
> 
> Whaddaya think?




Tiff it is, that'll be 35 megs...uploading to the net now...

Oy, a group picture!?! Amusing, no doubt, but it may be months before I get the time to actually do it. I'll say, unlikely, but I'll keep the thought in the back of my brain. chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> bhyuk



Are you speaking alienese?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One last possible idea for you: what do you think of a drawing (caricature-wise) of all the main hivers sitting together in the middle of a discussion?
> 
> I think it would be quite a challenge for you (and maybe an occasion for uproarious laughter now and again) as a spare time job and LOADS of fun for the rest of us. Whaddaya think?



That is an awesome idea Mycanid. I'm all for it.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah well. Just a thought sir. Not a request. Thought you might get a kick out of it.   

Many thanks for the pic. I will wait for the email link.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> My plant is dusty.



So bust out the swiffer.


----------



## Mycanid

I must say that I am LOVING this new avatar.


----------



## Wereserpent

Maybe I should


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I will wait for the email link.




Coming your way, with timing estimates...


----------



## Wereserpent

I am loving Fru Myc Aes Moon Rora Noom Lock.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Have to choose a subject matter for him sir.



Goldmoon and Aurora in a pose that will really annoy the Air Force.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must say that I am LOVING this new avatar.




Exxxxxxxcelllllent.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon and Aurora in a pose that will really annoy the Air Force.




NO. Because it wouldn't annoy them, it'd make her life hell. And another thing...SIXTY-FOUR BY SIXTY-FOUR PIXELS. Not a lot of room to work magic with here....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon and Aurora in a pose that will really annoy the Air Force.




For an avatar?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon and Aurora in a pose that will really annoy the Air Force.



Well, so long as it doen't look like a pic that they posed for Playboy. I recently read an article about a woman that did so and was discharged, and I doubt honorably.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am loving Fru Myc Aes Moon Rora Noom Lock.



 Should I be scared?


----------



## The_Warlock

Alright, my back muscles have been caught in a spasm for the past six and a half hours...I'm getting more aspirin and heading out.

Take care all...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> NO. Because it wouldn't annoy them, it'd make her life hell. And another thing...SIXTY-FOUR BY SIXTY-FOUR PIXELS. Not a lot of room to work magic with here....



I didn't say they would see it.   It was just a joke anyway. Geez. I think you know I wouldn't actually do something like that.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay warlock - got the email, and will follow the instructions. 

Yay!
One happy shroom
for the day!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> For an avatar?  :\



I didn't say it was for an avatar.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alright, my back muscles have been caught in a spasm for the past six and a half hours...I'm getting more aspirin and heading out.
> 
> Take care all...




Adios sir ... nasty muscle spasms and what not. Ow.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say they would see it.   It was just a joke anyway. Geez. I think you know I wouldn't actually do something like that.




Exactly, which is why I had to rant-trample you. It's a time honored tradition. chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say it was for an avatar.




Very true my good sir - very true.


----------



## The_Warlock

Later all...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alright, my back muscles have been caught in a spasm for the past six and a half hours...I'm getting more aspirin and heading out.
> 
> Take care all...



Later TOW.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Exactly, which is why I had to rant-trample you. It's a time honored tradition. chuckle



I get enough of that elsewhere. This is my safe haven.


----------



## Mycanid

I've got some BREAD!
Some BREAD!
Ya know it!

Got some Bread
got some Bread.

And whole world's curious
and a wonderin right now
just what kinda bread I got

Got bread!

Doom doom doom dah dah!
Doom doom dah dah!
Doom doom doom dah dah!
Doom doom dah dah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Three cups of coffee......and I'm off.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Three cups of coffee......and I'm off.




To where?


----------



## Mycanid

Ah well. 

Guess I'll go back to some of the brain-necessary projects on my list here....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> To where?



With that much coffee I think he can go to the moon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> To where?



I'll give you one hint......BR.


----------



## Mycanid

That was actually my first thought but then I figured you might go outside on your lawn and practice throwing javelins at trees or something....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That was actually my first thought but then I figured you might go outside on your lawn and practice throwing javelins at trees or something....



The only trees we have are palms in the back yard.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The only trees we have are palms in the back yard.




They work fine. Throwing axes are a worthy choice as well, I'm told.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> They work fine. Throwing axes are a worthy choice as well, I'm told.



Yeah, if we wanted to get rid of the trees. We only have four, and I don't think my parents would appreciate me slowly killing them.


----------



## Mycanid

OKay then ... how about the side of the house?

THUNK! ... THUNK!

"What's going on out there?!"

THUNK! ... THUNK!

Just practicing for the Olympics!

THUNK! ... THUNK!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> OKay then ... how about the side of the house?
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Just practicing for the Olympics!
> 
> <snip>



I'd really have to get my fat ass in shape for the Olympics.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd really have to get my fat ass in shape for the Olympics.  :\




All the more reason to take up the javelin toss!   

You can get a running start. Dash across the street with a javelin in your hands and .... whoosh! .... THUNK!

That might do the trick.


----------



## hafrogman

I am off to toss my javelin.



*Galerosism*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All the more reason to take up the javelin toss!
> 
> You can get a running start. Dash across the street with a javelin in your hands and .... whoosh! .... THUNK!
> 
> That might do the trick.









Yer killin' me Myc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I am off to toss my javelin.
> 
> *Galerosism*



Pip, put the monster away.


----------



## Mycanid

Ah ha ... as the song says.... :

It fell on a morning, a morning in May
My faither's cows they a' went astray
I loutit me down and the heather was gay
And a burr stack tae my apron

  Wi' a rye doo a dum, wi' a rye doo a day
  Wi' a rye doo a dum, wi' a rye doo a day
  Wi' a rye doo a dum, wi' a rye doo a day
  A wee bird cam' tae my apron

Oh aince my apron it was wide
But noo my knees it scarce can hide
And oh the grief that I've tae bide
When I look tae my apron

Oh aince my apron it was new
But noo it's gotten another hue
But noo it's gotten another hue
There's a braw lad below my apron

I saw my faither on the stair
Combing doon his yellow hair
Says, "What is it that ye've got in there?
Sae well rowed aneath yer apron"

It's neither vagabond nor loon
He's the best stay-maker in the toon
And he's made me a stomacher to bear up my goon
And I rowed aneath my apron

I saw my mother on the stair
Combing doon her yellow hair
Says, "What is that ye've got in there
Sae wee rowed aneath yer apron?"

It is my mantle and my shirt
I had nae will tae daidle it
I had nae will tae daidle it
And I rowed it aneath my apron

As I was going doon the street
My siller slippers on my feet
Oh aye my freends I'd ill-well tae meet
And my braw lad rowed aneath my apron


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Adam Sandler-esque:
I ain't fartin' on no snare drum.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha ... as the song says.... :
> 
> It fell on a morning, a morning in May
> <snip>



You do realize that it is _*June*_, right?


----------



## Mycanid

Of course ... rushing across the street in shorts and a tank t with a javelin in your hand might also have the neighbors wondering whats going on....

THUNK!

[Old man starts from reading the evening paper and looks out the window]

"Lookee THERE Martha. What's he up to NOW?"

"Looks like he be chucking a spear at his house...."

"Any idea why?"

"Nope."

[Returns to reading the evening news]

THUNK!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You do realize that it is _*June*_, right?




Not according to the Julian Calendar!   

[Sings song again]

"It fell on a morning, a morning in MAY..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Of course ... rushing across the street in shorts and a tank t with a javelin in your hand might also have the neighbors wondering whats going on....
> 
> THUNK!
> 
> [Old man starts from reading the evening paper and looks out the window]
> 
> "Lookee THERE Martha. What's he up to NOW?"
> 
> "Looks like he be chucking a spear at his house...."
> 
> "Any idea why?"
> 
> "Nope."
> 
> [Returns to reading the evening news]
> 
> THUNK!









For some reason I'm picturing the old guy as Harry Morgan.


----------



## Mycanid

By the way Fru ... did you check out the full size pic that warlock drew that I have sigged and look at it real close?

He really did a nice job on it. And FAST too. I only mentioned it in passing last night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm looking at it, what am I specifically supposed to be noticing?


----------



## Mycanid

Only that he did a real good job. Well done indeed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Only that he did a real good job. Well done indeed.



Yeah, I noticed that. He should be doing art for OSRIC; I'm dead serious, the man's got talent. 

As a matter of fact, I have saved the image to my computer and intend to print out on some of my glossy photo paper.


----------



## Mycanid

I was thinking that maybe Goodman Games could utilize his talents too, now that yo mention it.

Hmm....


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... signing off for a bit here .... back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I'm headed out. I might be back in an hour.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> For an avatar?  :\




Nope.  For Desktop Background.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Dog Moon. 

How's things today?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Should I be scared?




Only if they combine into one massive person and start beating people down.


----------



## Mycanid

Catching up a bit I see.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Dog Moon.
> 
> How's things today?




Things are doing alright, specially now that I'm home.  Browsing EnWorld while trying to think of an idea for a character.

You know if Psionics [as in the Complete Psionics book] are allowed for that game?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Catching up a bit I see.




Haha, yeah, I do that occasionally.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Things are doing alright, specially now that I'm home.  Browsing EnWorld while trying to think of an idea for a character.
> 
> You know if Psionics [as in the Complete Psionics book] are allowed for that game?




What RC said was that basically anything was allowed, but that if he did not personally have a copy of the source book in question used for the pc (or I would guess the prc in time, if it lasts that long) he would require a copy of it.

So I think so.

We have one pc who is a psion (from the expanded psionics book), so I think they are allowed in general, at least.


----------



## Mycanid

Thinking of being an ardent, divine mind or lurk?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thinking of being an ardent, divine mind or lurk?




Yeah, was contemplating it.

Liked the Aura thing, though if a Rogue is needed, I guess Lurk would be a little bit better.


----------



## Slife

Woohoo!  Second level! (Hope this isn't considered spam...)


----------



## Mycanid

Slife said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Second level! (Hope this isn't considered spam...)




Hooray!   

And hello to you Silfe.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, was contemplating it.
> 
> Liked the Aura thing, though if a Rogue is needed, I guess Lurk would be a little bit better.




You be whatever you want fer heavens sake.  :\  We may have one or two other players coming anyway.


----------



## Aeson

Slife said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  Second level! (Hope this isn't considered spam...)



Congrats.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Aeson. 

Back at the house?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You be whatever you want fer heavens sake.  :\  We may have one or two other players coming anyway.




Eh, I'm a team player.  

I prefer to have a well-rounded group.  Besides, I'm pretty flexible in what I can be.  I have enough ideas where anything should be accommodated.


----------



## Mycanid

Well then ... we don't really have a rogue or a cleric right now. How about the Divine Mind? A class that channels divine "oomph" into psionic energy?


----------



## Mycanid

Basically kinda like a religiously orientated psychic warrior sort. Be nice to have the extra brawn of course.

Or ... you could just go for the 'ole cleric thing. Some people really like the favored soul too.


----------



## Slife

Did you know that the XPH has been added to the SRD?  I assume everything there is allowable...


----------



## Mycanid

expanded psionics handbook has been added to the systems reference document I hope you mean?

[Had to google your phrases there slife....]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay, I'm back.....for awhile.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Aeson.
> 
> Back at the house?



Yeah I've been home almost a hour.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm back.....for awhile.



Damn.  Everyone hide the booze.


Hi, Fru!  Good to see you


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm back.....for awhile.




Feline Fru with frightening feral fur flying, freaks out forthwith, frenziedly flopping about in fury for five secs before fleeing to find a fully fricasseed flounder!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damn.  Everyone hide the booze.
> 
> 
> Hi, Fru!  Good to see you




Kombucha ...... HOOOOOOOO!

[Gulp!]

Ahhhhhhh.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kombucha ...... HOOOOOOOO!
> 
> [Gulp!]
> 
> Ahhhhhhh.



Good place to hide it, I suppose.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah I've been home almost a hour.




How'd your day go today? 

Did you get my secret letter detailing the ....    ... ULP! ... I mean ... uh ....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Feline Fru with frightening feral fur flying, freaks out forthwith, frenziedly flopping about in fury for five secs before fleeing to find a fully fricasseed flounder!



Alliteration again?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good place to hide it, I suppose.




Whashch yooo shay? [hic!]


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alliteration again?




nawwooo ... onamawndapeeicks ... [hic!]


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Feline Fru with frightening feral fur flying, freaks out forthwith, frenziedly flopping about in fury for five secs before fleeing to find a fully fricasseed flounder!




Wow.


----------



## Mycanid

Great horned-ee toads!

The hive has gone silent.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow.




That's what happens when you drink too much coffee.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How'd your day go today?
> 
> Did you get my secret letter detailing the ....    ... ULP! ... I mean ... uh ....



It was a awfully slow day. I was very disappointed. 

now secret letter here.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> now secret letter here.



I'm not talking to you guys anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm not talking to you guys anymore.



I'm sending you the details for your hazing. You want in?

I did mean to say No and not now.:\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was a awfully slow day. I was very disappointed.
> 
> now secret letter here.




Well ... I spent much of the day refreshing myself on the code-based view of website editors and CSS tags. That is between the normal daily tech stuff.

Where's the "File" button?

The what?   

The File button is gone!   

Show me.

[Walks over to machine. Looks.]

Right clicks IE7 toolbar. Selects "File" Menu.

There.

.... Oh .... Thanks!

Stomps back to desk having lost my train of thought trying to understand the difference between H1, .class and .id tags in CSS.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

And I'm back.....again. ant:


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm not talking to you guys anymore.




When the calendar brings in the cuckoo
And the summer comes following on
And the thin mists of day
see him running away
Then they know it to be Faraway Tom!

Hiya dearie!   

How's things this many a day?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And I'm back.....again. ant:




Did you find the fricasseed flounder?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I spent much of the day refreshing myself on the code-based view of website editors and CSS tags. That is between the normal daily tech stuff.
> 
> Where's the "File" button?
> 
> The what?
> 
> The File button is gone!
> 
> Show me.
> 
> [Walks over to machine. Looks.]
> 
> Right clicks IE7 toolbar. Selects "File" Menu.
> 
> There.
> 
> .... Oh .... Thanks!
> 
> Stomps back to desk having lost my train of thought trying to understand the difference between H1, .class and .id tags in CSS.



You win. I'm sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damn.  Everyone hide the booze.
> 
> Hi, Fru!  Good to see you



Hide the booze?!   

Hell, I don't care. I'm not that much of a drinker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you drink too much coffee.



Or you end up having to move your bowels.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm not talking to you guys anymore.



I thought it was the Scarlet Letter?


----------



## Aurora

Aurora is tired, dizzy, has a headache, her blood pressure is high and her doctor almost made her go to the hospital. Other than that not much else is going on. Oh, and I am hungry. Someone make me a sammich. I am not supposed to move around much until the doctor sees me tomorrow. :\


----------



## Mycanid

frustrated fungi fret over failure and fulminatedly fidget at time flung away as fleeting flowers fall and floating flow down the fulgent rivers to the faroes....   

SIGH....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Did you find the fricasseed flounder?



Erm. No, my cat doesn't like fish.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora is tired, dizzy, has a headache, her blood pressure is high and her doctor almost made her go to the hospital. Other than that not much else is going on. Oh, and I am hungry. Someone make me a sammich. I am not supposed to move around much until the doctor sees me tomorrow. :\




Ah HA! One tuna-fish sammich coming UP!

Three layers or four? 

Wheat bread? White? Honey-Oat?

CHeese? Cheddar? Provolone? American?

Tomatoes? Onions? Pickles? Olives?

Salt? Pepper? Vinegar? Oil?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> frustrated fungi fret over failure and fulminatedly fidget at time flung away as fleeting flowers fall and floating flow down the fulgent rivers to the faroes....
> 
> SIGH....



I think you've got an F stuck in your throat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah HA! One tuna-fish sammich coming UP!
> 
> Three layers or four?



Yip!   

Three layered Tuna Sammich?

One layer is enough for me.  :\
EDIT: Forgot to mention that I love Potato bread.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora is tired, dizzy, has a headache, her blood pressure is high and her doctor almost made her go to the hospital. Other than that not much else is going on. Oh, and I am hungry. Someone make me a sammich. I am not supposed to move around much until the doctor sees me tomorrow. :\



*makes sammich*

Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... Aurora ... you have two sandwiches coming your way!   

If you can't eat em both maybe D'SHai or Kylee could eat them too, yes?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think you've got an F stuck in your throat.




Didja see YOURS?   

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3582587&postcount=19673


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... Aurora ... you have two sandwiches coming your way!
> 
> If you can't eat em both maybe D'SHai or Kylee could eat them too, yes?



My sister loves tuna fish. Has loved it ever since she was a little girl. She'd always go running toward the smell of it, whenever a can got opened. It's an unexplicable phenomenon.


----------



## Aeson

A local PBS station will have a show on reincarnation tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Didja see YOURS?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3582587&postcount=19673



Yeah, I saw it. And for the third time; my cat doesn't like fish.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My sister loves tuna fish. Has loved it ever since she was a little girl. She'd always go running toward the smell of it, whenever a can got opened. It's an unexplicable phenomenon.




Well ... if I ever come and visit you maybe she can make me a tuna sandwich. We have something in common taste wise!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A local PBS station will have a show on reincarnation tonight.



Hmmm, I wonder if I should tape it? onderous:


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> A local PBS station will have a show on reincarnation tonight.




Yeah ... I heard about that. Originally the footage was on mummifying in ancient Egypt but then they took the material and changed everything around so it could presented in a new form....

[Tries desperately not to burst out laughing.....]


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... Aurora ... you have two sandwiches coming your way!
> 
> If you can't eat em both maybe D'SHai or Kylee could eat them too, yes?



dshai is making spaghetti. I do love tuna fish sandwiches though  I only like pickles (dill only) and lettuce on my sandwiches. And none of that crappy iceberg lettuce either 

Unfortunately, I need to go lay down. So, I only stopped by to say hi. Talk to you guys later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... if I ever come and visit you maybe she can make me a tuna sandwich. We have something in common taste wise!



She doesn't live with us anymore. Not since 2001.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ma'am ... gotta do what you gotta do.



Say hello to the kiddo, and tickle her under the chin for us!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> dshai is making spaghetti. I do love tuna fish sandwiches though  I only like pickles (dill only) and lettuce on my sandwiches. And none of that crappy iceberg lettuce either
> 
> Unfortunately, I need to go lay down. So, I only stopped by to say hi. Talk to you guys later.



Personally, I dislike Iceberg lettuce too.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> dshai is making spaghetti. I do love tuna fish sandwiches though  I only like pickles (dill only) and lettuce on my sandwiches. And none of that crappy iceberg lettuce either
> 
> Unfortunately, I need to go lay down. So, I only stopped by to say hi. Talk to you guys later.



YAY spaghetti. I like tuna sandwiches also. Dill pickles are good in it but I sometimes want sweet pickles or banana peppers. Yummy. 

Rest well.


----------



## Mycanid

I prefer home grown/garden grown lettuce.  :\

Although I DO like spaghetti. And, if I may say so, I make a mean spaghetti sauce. Secret ingredient #6? Dave's Insanity Sauce!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer home grown/garden grown lettuce.  :\



I'd love to try to grow my own, we even have a nice little niche to have a small garge, the only problem, it that it would get eaten by the wild rabbits that live in our cul de sac.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... now I know what I think I am going to make for dinner tonight!   

Okay hivers ... I am signing off for the evening.

Adios!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer home grown/garden grown lettuce.  :\
> 
> Although I DO like spaghetti. And, if I may say so, I make a mean spaghetti sauce. Secret ingredient #6? Dave's Insanity Sauce!



Drop me an email, I need to spice of my spaghetti. I always seem to get a weird aftertaste.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer home grown/garden grown lettuce.  :\
> 
> Although I DO like spaghetti. And, if I may say so, I make a mean spaghetti sauce. Secret ingredient #6? Dave's Insanity Sauce!



I tried a drop of that once. It burned for a long time. A little drop. 

I got a recipe for sauce from a friend. I use it and it's pretty good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... now I know what I think I am going to make for dinner tonight!
> 
> Okay hivers ... I am signing off for the evening.
> 
> Adios!



See you tomorrow Myc!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm back.
> 
> Wife not angry with me anymore.   At 3:30am she woke me up and had me go upstairs.
> 
> Daughter has gone to todays softball games.   Due to work I and Tammy can not.   Hope she does well.
> 
> Tim is hanging out with me telling me what to do with the game group and asking questions from the Ghost Rider DVD to how does a Dragon create fire?
> 
> I'll be around and about between projects.




Hope things go well for you.

My nephew had a baseball game yesterday evening. They finally called the game when the severe storm was nearly on top of us. There wasn't really a whole lot of lightning with it. But we had to drive back during a monsoon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's good that she's not angry anymore
> 
> SOme time ago, Dshai was telling me about an article he read a long time ago. It was written by a very VERY old man who told a tale of how he believes dragons truly did exist and that as a small child he went to one of those gypsy traveling circuses and believes that he truly saw the last living dragon. He went into a very interesting theory of how he believed dragons made fire and when dshai explained it, it honestly made perfect sense. I shall have to ask him what the old guy said. Hopefully he'll remember.
> 
> Well, I gotta run. I am going to go to church and pretend not to be such a heathen. LOL (Afterwards, I'll be going to the Bookery)




Heathen=BAD

My friend's mother just went back to church for the first time since her back surgery in early April.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya Darth. How are you today?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> The fact that dragons are seen across the world makes me think there were once dinosaurs that existed while man was around.   As for breathing fire..... could be they spit a very flamable blinding juice and hit some guys torch.    "AIIIEEEE!   IT BREATHES FIRE!"




There was this whole show on cable recently about dragons in various cultures.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made a massive pancake this morning. It was so big it collapsed under it's own weight and is now in 3 large chunks.





Sounds like me the first time I ever made pancakes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like me the first time I ever made pancakes.



I remember the first time I made pancakes. I was elected to be the official pancake maker for the household.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There was this whole show on cable recently about dragons in various cultures.



Do you remember the name of it?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Must be a bad weekend or something then since yesterday, our game was cancelled as well.




We had ours on Friday night as scheduled.

Must be a [mostly] Yankee thang.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We had ours on Friday night as scheduled.
> 
> Must be a [mostly] Yankee thang.



I'm not huge into baseball, but I'll gollow the Padres and Diamondbacks whenever they are playing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Anyone see the 30-headed tarrasque?  Would certainly creep me out if I saw it.  What annoys me, however, is the fact that it has 106 HD and Toughness x6.  Improved Toughness would use but a single feat and give it 88 more hp and leaves open 5 feats.  Don't know why, but it's one of those things that really irks me.




A buddy of mine told me, and I saw in his art thread on the WOTC forums, that someone wanted him to draw a 100 headed creature. He finally gave up after he couldn't get it to work in the rough sketch. I think he stopped at about 30 or so heads when he had to tell the guy he just couldn't do it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm not sure which i hate most about folks not showing up for a game...
> 
> 
> No call / no show
> 
> The fact I know its because they are in an ....altered state .




Our main beef would be no show no call. We usually keep track thru email. One guy does forget once in awhile... as he doesn't check our gaming schedule (online) or has sporadic email contact (doesn't check email as often as some of us 'net junkies   )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> (doesn't check email as often as some of us 'net junkies   )



Ican attest that I am a net junkie and check my email at least 10 times a day.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone cares but the results of my Walk for Life are:
> 
> Week One
> 156080 steps for 78.04 miles
> Week Two
> 215085 steps for 107.54 miles
> Week Three
> 163609 steps for 81.80 miles
> Week Four
> 239723 steps for 119.86 miles
> Week Five
> 240208 steps for 120.10 miles
> Week Six
> 309910 steps for 154.96 miles
> 
> Total
> 1324565 steps for 662.28 miles
> 
> Average per day is 15.7 miles a day.
> 
> I won't know my company standings until Tuesday.   The bad news is I have discovered (always suspected) that people are cheating.  Until Tuesday I'll wait to cry foul.  This week was tough.   One of the days I stepped over 64,000.  I only slept 2 1/2 hours and was on my feet for 20 hours.




You do alot better than we do. The most walking we'll do is while at Dragoncon. When my friend Bill used to do guest transportation (the guys who pick guests up at the airport), he logged about 40 miles the weekend.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You do alot better than we do. The most walking we'll do is while at Dragoncon. When my friend Bill used to do guest transportation (the guys who pick guests up at the airport), he logged about 40 miles the weekend.



 Damn, thats a lot of walking!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, time to switch subjects for now. Kylee is so funny and she is a so sweet. She is now beginning to understand the concept that mommy has a baby in her belly. Mainly because we keep telling her she has to be careful and not run at mommy's tummy or kick me when I am changing her diaper etc. because she'll hurt the baby. And I always rub my tummy when I tell her and point and say there is a baby in there. The other day we were at Bob Evans eating dinner and and she was sitting in her high chair in between me and dshai and my father in law, nephew, and sister in law were sitting across from us. She gets this really sweet and innocent smile on her face and in the middle of dinner she reaches over and pats me on the boob. I kind of laugh and go "Muffin, what are you doing?" She smiles again sweetly and pats my boob and says "Baaaaaby".
> 
> *Much laughter around the table.*
> 
> And I said "You're so sweet muffin, but the baby is down here." *I rub my belly*




 

That was funny. Amazing what small fry say.... especially when they have the attention of every adult there...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Already had two honking huge cups this morning. I think I am set for the moment.





I see the 'shroom found himself a new 'shroom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That was funny. Amazing what small fry say.... especially when they have the attention of every adult there...



I am really looking forward to when my nephew is capable of talking intelligently.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cherry brandy! Have an acquaintance who makes his own wine and he made some cherry brandy.
> 
> Wow. The stuff was ... POTENT.
> 
> I have no ability to hold liquor anyway, let alone high powered stuff.




I got rather trashed when a friend and I were doing Lemon Drops. THAT was potent stuff.

Unlike the hotel-catered Pirate party at the last con I was at where you couldn't tell there was any booze in the punch (which tasted like Kool-Aid with an unknown flavor). They had to add more booze to it. Before that, it was awful. One guy, who drinks quite a bit, was "threatening" to pee in it to give it more booze...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One guy, who drinks quite a bit, was "threatening" to pee in it to give it more booze...



  Oh man, thats just dirty pool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, exactly, is everclear?




Clear booze.

One of the ingredients of Romulan Ale.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I fold cranes from 1.25" squares of opalescent white paper.  They come out very nicely, then I thread pinstock up through the body, affix to earring hooks and voila.
> 
> Do you fold?




Nope. Never could.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I remember doing jello shots at a party. I don't remember how many I had but my sister warned me that it was too much and I was going to be f-ed up in awhile. Didn't seem to have much of effect. I did learn I tend to talk too much when I'm drunk. It's often stupid stuff but that's about it.




Drink does tend to loosen the tongue a bit.... 

And tolerance can also come from body mass too. Those of us of "larger stature" has more mass to absorb the booze than those who are of slighter frame. Or so sayeth a friend of mine when he got a mixed drink at Ruby Tuesday's during a convention....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you werent a fan of XFL either.




It was ok. Even with guys named "HEHATEME" who later played for the Panthers a bit... Not that I can remember his real name....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> An explosive decompression of cheez whiz? That would certainly be someone else's problem....




Could be worse.... could be SKUNKY cheese whiz.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But. . . but. . .
> 
> I can't live without my Fez!





That's just scary... and gay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Clear booze.
> 
> One of the ingredients of Romulan Ale.



AH-HA!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Could be worse.... could be SKUNKY cheese whiz.



Yeah, with a resounding thud!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know what you're talking about.  That outfit is MAD stylin', yo.





Only if you dig 70s fashion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only if you dig 70s fashion.



Ocassionally, I do.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you aren't a fan of That 70s Show.  :\




Never watched it. Between the blech commercials I saw for it and the grody fashions. 

I'd rather go back to 80s fashion... much LESS polyester.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never watched it. Between the blech commercials I saw for it and the grody fashions.
> 
> I'd rather go back to 80s fashion... much LESS polyester.



Its a shame that That 80s Show didn't do so well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not that picky. I prefer programs that do not have a cast of characters that are mostly morons. It's funny at times but many of the characters are idiots.




That's why I skip Adam Sandler movies. Stupid and moronic, IMO.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's why I skip Adam Sandler movies. Stupid and moronic, IMO.



Well, everyones taste varies. I can respect that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what is the common topic? I am truly curious about this.




The weather.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You could be right Joe Millionaire 1 & 2 are worse.




Didn't watch that. But I could safely say that "The Real Life" with Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie had to have been worse than that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The weather.



For serious? It'd be a real short convo in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Didn't watch that. But I could safely say that "The Real Life" with Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie had to have been worse than that.



Personally, I'd rather not waste my time on any of that drek.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THAT was a clever idea.    I like it! (I used to love doing the wave in the Carrier Dome.)





They did it at a few of the Charlotte Bobcats games. I didn't do so much "waving" as I was still dealing with bum knee. Much better knee now.  I was able to jog up steps yesterday at the ballfield without hobbling.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, no casualites save perhaps my career.    We'll see though.




Hopefully they won't torpedo your career just because of what you did...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They did it at a few of the Charlotte Bobcats games. I didn't do so much "waving" as I was still dealing with bum knee. Much better knee now.  I was able to jog up steps yesterday at the ballfield without hobbling.



Well thats good news, glad to hear it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All right, being in the Military I'm a firm believer in rumor control so I'll just give everyone the story:
> 
> I have always found other women beautiful and sensual. My chosen career however left no room to ever really explore that. Over the years I have "suppressed" those thoughts. A feew weeks ago there was a lot of joking in here between several hivers and that got me thinking again. In an odd concidence I was hit on by a woman in a bar a short time after that. I went out with her. Our second date was a little too close to the base I guess and someone in my squadron saw us kissing. (Again a lapse in judgement on my part) Charges have been filed against me and Im trying to save my career. I am not a lesbian. I love men but something about women calls to me and I finally decided to answer it. I am still seeing Karen and have decided not to lie about what I did and who I'm seeing. I think I can save my job and career but we will see in time.
> 
> Anyway, there it is in a nutshell. I dont mind answering questions or discussing it but I wanted to clear things up and put them in the open.




Hope you have a good JAG lawyer to help you... That "Don't ask, don't tell" policy can get in the way....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would make baby jokes...but I think Aurora would kill me.




A friend of mine's pregnant and her husband joked about it "being in the water at work" as several women are also pregnant.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm at the computer even if I'm not actually browsing EnWorld, so sure.
> 
> Was attempting to find out if Dresden Files was going to have a 2nd season, but apparently, that hasn't been decided yet.




Last I heard, it was still up in the air.   

Maybe if enough people buy the DVD set in August....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A friend of mine's pregnant and her husband joked about it "being in the water at work" as several women are also pregnant.



Damn, thats just......thats just....just....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Last I heard, it was still up in the air.
> 
> Maybe if enough people buy the DVD set in August....



I've already got my preorder in. I certainly hope there will be a second season. :hopeful:


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Helloooo...theatre major here.  I've got more gay friends than you could shake a really big sex toy at.





  

Sounds like a place called Replacements Limited, over near McLeansville, NC (same place Daughtry's from) that has quite alot of gays who work there. And they even let you bring your dog to work too.

We have a transvestite working with is now. Only thing I have quibble about is whether to call one "he" or "she" or the Kemrain "s/he".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not sure it can get worse. They dont know who Karen is and shes not in the military anyway so thet cant really question her. That just leaves me and the "Witness", whoever it is.





They could if they really needed to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like a place called Replacements Limited, over near McLeansville, NC (same place Daughtry's from) that has quite alot of gays who work there. And they even let you bring your dog to work too.
> 
> We have a transvestite working with is now. Only thing I have quibble about is whether to call one "he" or "she" or the Kemrain "s/he".



Will Smith-esque:
_DAMN!_


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Last I heard, it was still up in the air.
> 
> Maybe if enough people buy the DVD set in August....




Wait, you're just responding to this NOW?  How far back did you have to go to find my comment?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My ass is big in Japan.





Our boobs are big there also.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bah.  Found out that there might be a 3rd show of Stargate.  Three different shows, and yet they may or may not put out a 2nd season of a show like Dresden Files.  Maaaan.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Darth. How are you today?




Not bad. Although gotta hit the sack in a few as I have to get up too early in the AM for work tomorrow.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you remember the name of it?




As far as I can remember: "Dragons". I think it was the History Channel. Before it, they had the history of ice cream. Made mom go grab a bowl.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not huge into baseball, but I'll gollow the Padres and Diamondbacks whenever they are playing.




You fixed "baseball" but not "gollow".   

I only follow his games. His older bro is into football. He'll be a junior next year. Little bro will be in 3rd grade next year and talks of playing football at his school which won't allow them to play until 3rd grade.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, you're just responding to this NOW?  How far back did you have to go to find my comment?



Page 404/405.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Bah.  Found out that there might be a 3rd show of Stargate.  Three different shows, and yet they may or may not put out a 2nd season of a show like Dresden Files.  Maaaan.



I'm all for more Stargate.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ican attest that I am a net junkie and check my email at least 10 times a day.




I'm not that bad. But then I can't check email from work like most people here can.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not bad. Although gotta hit the sack in a few as I have to get up too early in the AM for work tomorrow.



That stinks.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As far as I can remember: "Dragons". I think it was the History Channel. Before it, they had the history of ice cream. Made mom go grab a bowl.



A Fantasy Made Real?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You fixed "baseball" but not "gollow".



D'oh!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, thats a lot of walking!




A good chunk of that at the airport. And the rest as the con is spread between 3 hotels. Each a block apart; one behind the other. I probably put in near that but don't take a pedometer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm not that bad. But then I can't check email from work like most people here can.



Technically, I don't work. But then, we've been over this before.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am really looking forward to when my nephew is capable of talking intelligently.




Then he'll say the most embarrasing stuff that'll make you want to crawl into a hole and die.   While others are laughing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A good chunk of that at the airport. And the rest as the con is spread between 3 hotels. Each a block apart; one behind the other. I probably put in near that but don't take a pedometer.



My mom has a pedometer. I think I'll take it to GenCon; see how much walking I do.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Our boobs are big there also.




If my boobs are big in Japan, I am most certainly NOT going there!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We have a transvestite working with is now. Only thing I have quibble about is whether to call one "he" or "she" or the Kemrain "s/he".



I think that is something that should have been discussed. You don't want to offend. Ask.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then he'll say the most embarrasing stuff that'll make you want to crawl into a hole and die.   While others are laughing.



I'm a guy, gee! I highly doubt he'll embarass me anyway.


----------



## Bront

I just sent my players after Lawrence's Interesting Tasting Effervescent Beer.

None of them got the joke.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh man, thats just dirty pool.




Not really. Just trying to give that kiddie punch some booze.... we were trying to see if ANYONE at the con had extra booze to add to it.... For some wacky reason, NOONE had any spare booze.    

This had me thinking of an old issue of the Star Trek comic that DC did (the first series) where they had a party and Scotty, McCoy and Chekov all thought the punch needed some punch. So they, unbeknownst to each other, spiked the punch with Scotch, Julep and Vodka. The crew got trashed. A fight broke out. And someone launched a bottle that whocked Kirk (who arrived late) in the head. Of course, all denied involvement despite the evidence.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think that is something that should have been discussed. You don't want to offend. Ask.



Are you offended by this stuff Aeson?

Personally, I have no problem with the topic.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Page 404/405.




Hrm, that actually isn't helpful since I'm on page 396.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd rather not waste my time on any of that drek.  :\




The only reality shows I've watched were COPS and American Idol. Even Pirate Master looks to be dumb.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm all for more Stargate.




Eh.  Watched it for the first season or so, but then I got tired of it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The only reality shows I've watched were COPS and American Idol. Even Pirate Master looks to be dumb.




Ick, never could understand the appeal of Reality TV.

Although I guess I have watched a couple of episodes of Fear Factor, but mainly to see what disgusting thing they'll make the people eat next.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well thats good news, glad to hear it.




Thanks!   

It still has some fits. But it's mostly back to relative normalcy. Which I hope holds up as I've got Dragoncon coming up in 2 months and about a month or so after that, Disney World. I haven't had to wear the brace in over a week. Wore it last weekend at a con just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Eh.  Watched it for the first season or so, but then I got tired of it.



I've been watching all seasons of every series (including the animated one) diligently.


----------



## Dog Moon

I just noticed that I'm responding to miscellaneous posts, but I'm not in any conversation atm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ick, never could understand the appeal of Reality TV.
> 
> Although I guess I have watched a couple of episodes of Fear Factor, but mainly to see what disgusting thing they'll make the people eat next.



I tried Fear Factor, I absolutely hated it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you offended by this stuff Aeson?
> 
> Personally, I have no problem with the topic.



That's not what I meant. The subject of pronouns should have been discussed when the transvestite came on board. You don't want to offend by using the wrong one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been watching all seasons of every series (including the animated one) diligently.




Someone I know bought the entire series [or at least what was out at the time] of the first series back in like December.  Spent a LOT of money buying it all at one time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> It still has some fits. But it's mostly back to relative normalcy. Which I hope holds up as I've got Dragoncon coming up in 2 months and about a month or so after that, Disney World. I haven't had to wear the brace in over a week. Wore it last weekend at a con just to be on the safe side.



Jeez, how many Cons you attend in a year? And how many are gaming related?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've already got my preorder in. I certainly hope there will be a second season. :hopeful:




So do I.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Someone I know bought the entire series [or at least what was out at the time] of the first series back in like December.  Spent a LOT of money buying it all at one time.



I'll be buying all 10 [slim] seasons soon myself, hopefully.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, you're just responding to this NOW?  How far back did you have to go to find my comment?




Somewhere back there. Haven't been here in a few days.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I tried Fear Factor, I absolutely hated it.




I found most of the stunts to be boring, but watching people eat rotten carcasses or bull penis for some reason kinda fascinated me.  Or perhaps just made me REALLY glad I wasn't there on the show.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Somewhere back there. Haven't been here in a few days.



Well, it was more than a few days ago, more like 5/27/07.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I found most of the stunts to be boring, but watching people eat rotten carcasses or bull penis for some reason kinda fascinated me.  Or perhaps just made me REALLY glad I wasn't there on the show.



Bull d*ck?! Ack. :nasty:


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A Fantasy Made Real?




Not sure. But could be. It was about Dragons in the real world. Even in places that are far away from one another. Like Central America and China, for example. Both had dragon motifs in their art but are far from one another.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So do I.



I'm looking forward to the bonus features.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Technically, I don't work. But then, we've been over this before.




True. That was aimed at the majority.   I only post at home too. Our work comp only has slow dialup and everything but the programs needed for work all locked up. You can't even get to the drives on the comp.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not sure. But could be. It was about Dragons in the real world. Even in places that are far away from one another. Like Central America and China, for example. Both had dragon motifs in their art but are far from one another.



Well, I've seen that one, it s been a while, but I am pretty sure there wasn't anything in the documentary about dragons in popular culture.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My mom has a pedometer. I think I'll take it to GenCon; see how much walking I do.




Mom has one she got from work (McDonalds) but I don't think she's used it and no telling where it is now.... with cats getting on her dresser and all....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> True. That was aimed at the majority.   I only post at home too. Our work comp only has slow dialup and everything but the programs needed for work all locked up. You can't even get to the drives on the comp.



What about Remote Access?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mom has one she got from work (McDonalds) but I don't think she's used it and no telling where it is now.... with cats getting on her dresser and all....



How many cats do you have Darth?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think that is something that should have been discussed. You don't want to offend. Ask.




I found out by roundabout way one day at work. That may put a crimp into things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I found out by roundabout way one day at work. That may put a crimp into things.



Yeah, I pretty much knew this as a little jewel of wisdom from my sister.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, just had one of the most disturbing misreads.  Saw Bull d*ck?! and then right below that was 
Originally Posted by Frukathka
A Fantasy Made Real?

Did a doubletake, had to stop and look back at what I was REALLY reading.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a guy, gee! I highly doubt he'll embarass me anyway.





You'd be surprised...

My sis' daughter told a random male stranger something relating to "that time of month". The kid was about 3-5 when she said it. Now it's funny but not then....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I just sent my players after Lawrence's Interesting Tasting Effervescent Beer.
> 
> None of them got the joke.




 

That stuff's icky. 


If you're referring to Alkaseltzer....


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So do I.




I haven't yet preordered it, but I probably will eventually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised...
> 
> My sis' daughter told a random male stranger something relating to "that time of month". The kid was about 3-5 when she said it. Now it's funny but not then....



I won't take offense, I know kids can be that way sometimes, but I'll likely have a big smile on my face anyway.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been watching all seasons of every series (including the animated one) diligently.




I may have seen a few early eps but have only really watched the movie.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I just noticed that I'm responding to miscellaneous posts, but I'm not in any conversation atm.





Been there, done that. Own the tshirt store.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, just had one of the most disturbing misreads.  Saw Bull d*ck?! and then right below that was
> Originally Posted by Frukathka
> A Fantasy Made Real?
> 
> Did a doubletake, had to stop and look back at what I was REALLY reading.



Take stride in what you read DM. There are a lot of side convos going on.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Take stride in what you read DM. There are a lot of side convos going on.




Yeah, I know.  That's how the Hive should be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I may have seen a few early eps but have only really watched the movie.



I remember seeing the movie in the theater. At the end everyone stood up and clapped. That was a first for me. I'm getting all warm and tingly ainside just thinking about it; ahhh, nostalgia.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not what I meant. The subject of pronouns should have been discussed when the transvestite came on board. You don't want to offend by using the wrong one.




I didn't notice the gender issue. It wasn't until a fellow employee told me that our boss told HIM.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Been there, done that. Own the tshirt store.




Yeah, but normally when I do that, there's no one else on, so I don't feel as weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Been there, done that. Own the tshirt store.



Own the store?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jeez, how many Cons you attend in a year? And how many are gaming related?




About 4-5. ALL have gaming although I don't bother at a couple due to working them and not having the time. One is just a gaming con.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oooh, 18 days left in June and 180 posts till 4k.  I may break 4k by the end of June.

Tonight certainly helped, I think.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What about Remote Access?




Bojangles doesn't allow us to have fun on the computer. Even Solitaire is locked out or deleted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I didn't notice the gender issue. It wasn't until a fellow employee told me that our boss told HIM.



Jees, louise. Talk about your no-nos.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How many cats do you have Darth?




10

4 of which are kittens. Oldest is about 15+. We're not sure her exact age as she was given to us after being nearly full-grown.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About 4-5. ALL have gaming although I don't bother at a couple due to working them and not having the time. One is just a gaming con.



Ah, well as long as your having fun, I guess that is what matters.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, just had one of the most disturbing misreads.  Saw Bull d*ck?! and then right below that was
> Originally Posted by Frukathka
> A Fantasy Made Real?
> 
> Did a doubletake, had to stop and look back at what I was REALLY reading.





ROFLMAO


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bojangles doesn't allow us to have fun on the computer. Even Solitaire is locked out or deleted.



damn, well that just blows.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 10
> 
> 4 of which are kittens. Oldest is about 15+. We're not sure her exact age as she was given to us after being nearly full-grown.



Aww, kittens. My sister's room mate's cat just had kittens. I love kittens. They are just so cute when they are tiny.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Own the store?




Ever heard the line of "been there, done that, got the tshirt"? 

It's a derivative of that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ever heard the line of "been there, done that, got the tshirt"?
> 
> It's a derivative of that.



Derivative, meaning, you've got that many shirts, right?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jees, louise. Talk about your no-nos.





Yup. 

Only funny thing is that another guy was saying that "she had an ass like a girl I used to know" before I found out.

But one thing can be said, s/he's a geek like us. We were talking alot of computer-related talk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I'm gonna go now. It's been fun.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aww, kittens. My sister's room mate's cat just had kittens. I love kittens. They are just so cute when they are tiny.




These are 2 months old and running everywhere. Tearing up everything. I've had to toss out old character sheets they've rumpled and chewed on. But they're funny.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

G'nite all! I've gotta get up for work tomorrow. Ugh.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 10
> 
> 4 of which are kittens. Oldest is about 15+. We're not sure her exact age as she was given to us after being nearly full-grown.




Daaaaang, that's a lot of cats.


----------



## Bront

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> We've missed you around here. I hope this means you're coming back.



 Aww. I'll be in and out sporadically. This thread is moving really fast nowadays, though!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Daaaaang, that's a lot of cats.



 Not everyone can have a moon full of dogs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Not everyone can have a moon full of dogs.




Good.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Where'd everyone go?




I think some of us call it sleepy time.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Aww. I'll be in and out sporadically. This thread is moving really fast nowadays, though!



You know you don't have to keep up. Go with the flow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers!   

I hope everyone slept well.


----------



## Solnath

I know I should che- *Holy crap, 497 pages!*

...eh, yeah, so what is this "Hive?"


----------



## The_Warlock

Solnath said:
			
		

> I know I should che- *Holy crap, 497 pages!*
> 
> ...eh, yeah, so what is this "Hive?"




Only 398 if you are at 50 posts per page...

It's Off Off Off Topic....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Solnath said:
			
		

> I know I should che- *Holy crap, 497 pages!*
> 
> ...eh, yeah, so what is this "Hive?"



A place of wretched scum and villainy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A place of wretched scum and villainy.




Should we be....cautious?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Only 398 if you are at 50 posts per page...
> 
> It's Off Off Off Topic....



Morning TOW. Did you get my email?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Should we be....cautious?



Well, it not a place to be if people don't like you, you could lose an arm.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Morning TOW. Did you get my email?




Howdy!

Nope, no email...last email I got was from Myc saying thank you for the avatar icon...


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, it not a place to be if people don't like you, you could lose an arm.




LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A CUP(TM) strikes again!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Howdy!
> 
> Nope, no email...last email I got was from Myc saying thank you for the avatar icon...



Is that the same email address associated with your EnWorld account?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that the same email address associated with your EnWorld account?




Ayup...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A CUP(TM) strikes again!



And no there ain't no bacta tank that'll be fixing that.


----------



## Solnath

Ah, the infamous triple-offing. The local Spamalot, then?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ayup...



Okay, then I don't know why you didn't get the last one I sent you. Anyway, email resent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Solnath said:
			
		

> Ah, the infamous triple-offing. The local Spamalot, then?



No, no. The local pub.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And no there ain't no bacta tank that'll be fixing that.




What about superglue AND bacta?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What about superglue AND bacta?



I think the bacta would dissolve the superglue. I think a bionic replacement would be better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, then I don't know why you didn't get the last one I sent you. Anyway, email resent.




Still nothing, perhaps EnWorld's mail server is overworked today...I'll continue to keep an eye out.

Be back in a bit...work errands call...


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think the bacta would dissolve the superglue. I think a bionic replacement would be better.




Ooh, Ooh, I want the "Fist of Death" model, with batter mixing attachments...

And now I'm really outta here for a bit...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think the bacta would dissolve the superglue. I think a bionic replacement would be better.



Duct tape, my friend, duct tape.  It has a light side and a dark side and it holds the universe together.  It can fix any measly missing arm problems.  Provided you're not as careless as Luke and don't drop the arm down a shaft into eternity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Still nothing, perhaps EnWorld's mail server is overworked today...I'll continue to keep an eye out.
> 
> Be back in a bit...work errands call...



All right, I am just going to upload the picture here, rather than email it to you then. When you get around to my request, this is the picture to draw inspiration from:







-


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Duct tape, my friend, duct tape.  It has a light side and a dark side and it holds the universe together.  It can fix any measly missing arm problems.  Provided you're not as careless as Luke and don't drop the arm down a shaft into eternity.



Just because it works for Nodwick, doesn't mean it'll work for SW characters.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing today froggy?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing today froggy?



Workin'
Pondering the future
Rockin' out to Heart in my head.
Going Crazy on You


----------



## Solnath

*sigh* 

No open games I could join and those I'm in aren't moving...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing today froggy?



Sorry, misread that as what.

I'm okay.  And you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, misread that as what.
> 
> I'm okay.  And you?



Doing great. I didn't get a lot of sleep last night, but with all the sleep I got the night before, I'm feeling wide awake.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like me the first time I ever made pancakes.




The Russians have a folk saying: "The first pancake is always a disaster." Of course they apply it not only to pancakes but to life in general.   

Morning hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We had ours on Friday night as scheduled.
> 
> Must be a [mostly] Yankee thang.




Huh?   

A yankee thang? [fungus scratches his cap, puzzled]

Why a yankee thang?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I see the 'shroom found himself a new 'shroom.




Yes I did! Courtesy of t.o.w.!

And as I has said a gazillion times already - I like it!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The Russians have a folk saying: "The first pancake is always a disaster." Of course they apply it not only to pancakes but to life in general.
> 
> Morning hivers!



You first post of the morning is like a pancake?  You're too harsh on yourself Mycanid. . . it wasn't THAT bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning, Mycanid. You're here early today.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only if you dig 70s fashion.




DEFINITELY not my taste. Bleh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DEFINITELY not my taste. Bleh!



Well, like I said, I dig it, ocassionally.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You first post of the morning is like a pancake?  You're too harsh on yourself Mycanid. . . it wasn't THAT bad.




Ah ha! Amphibious frogmen feel .... ARGH!!!!! ..... No! No! No! I won't do it! Back you vile demons of alliteration! Begone!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning, Mycanid. You're here early today.




Early?

Hmm ... as of late, perhaps - then definitely yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Early?
> 
> Hmm ... as of late, perhaps - then definitely yes.



Well, yesterday you didn't show up till like 9 or 10.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, like I said, I dig it, ocassionally.



Yeah baby, can you dig it?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You fixed "baseball" but not "gollow".
> 
> I only follow his games. His older bro is into football. He'll be a junior next year. Little bro will be in 3rd grade next year and talks of playing football at his school which won't allow them to play until 3rd grade.




Hmm ... I was wondering about that too ... but thought it might be slang of some sort.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Happy day!
> 
> Good morning, hivers, this is your wake-up call. Please move your fat ass.
> 
> 10 points to whomever gets the movie reference.



Since no one got the reference, it is from Tremors.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah baby, can you dig it?



Occasionally.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since no one got the reference, it is from Tremors.



Wow.  That's been a while.

Kevin Bacon. . . I should have known.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah baby, can you dig it?




Still dealing with traumatic issues related to "aesthetics" from growing up in the 70's.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Still dealing with traumatic issues related to "aesthetics" from growing up in the 70's.  :\



Thank god for the 80s.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow.  That's been a while.
> 
> Kevin Bacon. . . I should have known.



In what movie does he compete with John Candy for a cab?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow.  That's been a while.
> 
> Kevin Bacon. . . I should have known.




Ever since I saw Mr. Bacon in the movie about the jfk coverup "conspiracy" (the one with Costner) I TOTALLY dismissed him.  :\

Of course, I could barely take him seriously before that, but the above appearance was the coup de grace.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ever since I saw Mr. Bacon in the movie about the jfk coverup "conspiracy" (the one with Costner) I TOTALLY dismissed him.  :\
> 
> Of course, I could barely take him seriously before that, but the above appearance was the coup de grace.



I guess you have extremely high standards for actors.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not sure. But could be. It was about Dragons in the real world. Even in places that are far away from one another. Like Central America and China, for example. Both had dragon motifs in their art but are far from one another.




Personally I believe that dragons did exist and still do exist, as silly as it might seem.

Not necessarily fire breathing per se, but certainly humongous lizards that were NOT necessarily in the "dinosaur" classification. Why not? Why can't there be such things? IMO the historical evidence for them is staggering (literary, in art, in history, etc.).

Of course I also believe that there were all kinds of beasties running around at one point which are no longer alive now simply because they were hunted to extinction or they are still around and (perhaps b/c of attempts related to the former) are now REAL good at hiding.

Just personal opinions though.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> About 4-5. ALL have gaming although I don't bother at a couple due to working them and not having the time. One is just a gaming con.




Hah! I have 5!

Their names are: Og, Minnie, Wampus, Bangor and Wales.

I had a 6th - Kaboodle - but she has vanished.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess you have extremely high standards for actors.  :\




Definitely. I most DEFINITELY do.


----------



## Mycanid

Solnath said:
			
		

> I know I should che- *Holy crap, 497 pages!*
> 
> ...eh, yeah, so what is this "Hive?"




Hello there Solnath. 

You are the one who talked about pouting b/c the big bad sign said you should say hello, yes?

Welcome, welcome. And from Finland too! A beautiful place. We have another Finnish poster who stops by in here sometimes too - named jonesy.

Are you ready to be assimilated?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Only 398 if you are at 50 posts per page...
> 
> It's Off Off Off Topic....




Good morning warlock.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ....Provided you're not as careless as Luke and don't drop the arm down a shaft into eternity.




Hate when that happens.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, I am just going to upload the picture here, rather than email it to you then. When you get around to my request, this is the picture to draw inspiration from:




Hokey doke! Still never received the email, I wonder if it's getting caught in a spam blocker or greylist filter at Comcast. Ah well. 

It may be a bit, GM's request is giving me problems, absolutely no direction is a lot of possible directions...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Definitely. I most DEFINITELY do.



I guess you don't bother to give them a second chance. Every actor does at least one flick that could have been better. I always manage to look past it though.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, I am just going to upload the picture here, rather than email it to you then. When you get around to my request, this is the picture to draw inspiration from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -




I tawt I taw a puddy tat!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning warlock.




Mornin...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hokey doke! Still never received the email, I wonder if it's getting caught in a spam blocker or greylist filter at Comcast. Ah well.
> 
> It may be a bit, GM's request is giving me problems, absolutely no direction is a lot of possible directions...




Hmm ... not working off of an original model or pic?  :\ 

That would be difficult if not....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hokey doke! Still never received the email, I wonder if it's getting caught in a spam blocker or greylist filter at Comcast. Ah well.
> 
> It may be a bit, GM's request is giving me problems, absolutely no direction is a lot of possible directions...



I understand. You'll get to it when you get to it. I have the patience of Job.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I tawt I taw a puddy tat!



you deed, you deed.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess you don't bother to give them a second chance. Every actor does at least one flick that could have been better. I always manage to look past it though.




I certainly do! There were a plenty of chances before that performance ... that one was the nail in the coffin, though.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mornin...




Mourning? or just morning?

Are you wishing me a good morning (mourning?) or say that it IS a good morning (mourning?) whether I want it or not or say that you feel good this morning (mourning?! Ahhhh!   ) or that it is a morning (mourning?) to be good on?

[Sigh ... the fungus has now confused himself ...  :\ ]


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> you deed, you deed.




Somehow I thought you or Fru would hurl the response back in my teeth!    

Just what I deserve anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Somehow I thought you or Fru would hurl the response back in my teeth!
> 
> Just what I deserve anyway.



I happen to love Sylvester and Tweety.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I happen to love Sylvester and Tweety.



Meh, I saw the one with the dog that ends with the broken legs and I was unable to take them seriously after that.




Because I was laughing.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I happen to love Sylvester and Tweety.




Thufferin thuckatash!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thufferin thuckatash!



Do you have a lisp?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you have a lisp?




No. I don't have a lithsp? Why do you ask?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, I saw the one with the dog that ends with the broken legs and I was unable to take them seriously after that.
> 
> Because I was laughing.



I believe that was the movie.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... not working off of an original model or pic?  :\
> 
> That would be difficult if not....




Oh, I don't need models or pics. I'm not that kind of artist, I can pull it from my brain whole cloth. But a CONCEPT would've been nice. chuckle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No. I don't have a lithsp? Why do you ask?









OMG. Oh, oh, oh, OWW!

Oh, my sides!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I believe that was the movie.



There was a movie?

/learns something every day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Sigh ... the fungus has now confused himself ...  :\ ]




Serves you right, considering you've just made yourself a fungal hobbit with that monologue....chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, I don't need models or pics. I'm not that kind of artist, I can pull it from my brain whole cloth. But a CONCEPT would've been nice. chuckle.




Hmm ... how about Goldmoon's face kneeling over Caramon after she'd healed him after he got nailed by the black dragon acid breath?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> There was a movie?
> 
> /learns something every day.



Yeah, there was a movie. I can't remember the name of it though.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Serves you right, considering you've just made yourself a fungal hobbit with that monologue....chuckle




Hobbits love us fungi!   

Especially for dinner though....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... how about Goldmoon's face kneeling over Caramon after she'd healed him after he got nailed by the black dragon acid breath?




Riverwind, not Caramon. 

64 x 64 pixels, man. Avatar Icon...I want something that will be recognizable...besides...having a acid ripped face as the bottom the icon may be considered gauche... chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hobbits love us fungi!
> 
> Especially for dinner though....




You really do keep jumping into the frying pan on your own, you know...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*goes to rustle up some breakfast*_


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Riverwind, not Caramon.
> 
> 64 x 64 pixels, man. Avatar Icon...I want something that will be recognizable...besides...having a acid ripped face as the bottom the icon may be considered gauche... chuckle




Riverwind! That's right. Caramon was Raistlin's brother I think. *sigh*

Anywho ... I was just thinking of the face ... not Riverwind's face with flesh eaten away. You know ... a concept. The love and joy in her face combo'd with the exhaustion after performing the healing.

That's the first "concept" that popped into my head I guess.... ah well.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You really do keep jumping into the frying pan on your own, you know...




[Adopts innocent "doe looking into oncoming headlights" eyes]

Moi?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*goes to rustle up some breakfast*_




Now there is a strange metaphor, if you think about it....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

AUGH!   

Computer restart needed from MS updates.

*sigh*

Be back in a bit.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Riverwind! That's right. Caramon was Raistlin's brother I think. *sigh*




Correct!

As to the image, it may or may not have anything to do with the literary Goldmoon. We shall see....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now there is a strange metaphor, if you think about it....  :\



I'm a fan of Pauly Shore movies. Rustle up some grub, munchin' on the gringade, squeezin' da juice.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of Pauly Shore movies.



Okay wow.  I USED to respect you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay wow.  I USED to respect you.



Whatever. I'm not afraid to be who I am and I really don't care what people think about me, if they can't like me for who I am, then I don't waste any my time on them.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Myc, The eagle has landed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc, The eagle has landed.



I hope he's got the leather strap, otherwise his hand is gonna get all torn up.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc, The eagle has landed.



Wait, now we're using code phrases?


The torpid whale swims darkly in the moonlight.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Riverwind, not Caramon.
> 
> 64 x 64 pixels, man. Avatar Icon...I want something that will be recognizable...besides...having a acid ripped face as the bottom the icon may be considered gauche... chuckle



Riverwind. I think I know what I want my drawing to be. You think Goldmoon would find that too creepy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, now we're using code phrases?
> 
> The torpid whale swims darkly in the moonlight.



The sly cat sneaked along the edge of the fence in pale glow of the moonlight.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The sly cat sneaked along the edge of the fence in pale glow of the moonlight.



Yeah, I've seen them do that before.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've seen them do that before.



The wolf howled at the full moon on the night that the little old lady sang to her lover.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, now we're using code phrases?
> 
> 
> The torpid whale swims darkly in the moonlight.




uhh ... last time I checked whales swim through the ocean frogman.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

I come from Alabama
With my banjo on my knee
I'm going to Louisiana,
My true love for to see

It rained all night
The day I left
The weather it was dry
The sun so hot,
I froze to death
Susanna, don't you cry

Oh, Susanna,
Oh don't you cry for me
For I come from Alabama
With my banjo on my knee

I had a dream the other night
When everything was still
I thought I saw Susanna
A-coming down the hill

The buckwheat cake
Was in her mouth
The tear was
In her eye
Says I, I'm coming from the south
Susanna, don't you cry

Oh, Susanna,
Oh don't you cry for me
For I come from Alabama
With my banjo on my knee....

The version by Joe Weed is without a doubt my favorite of this one.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc, The eagle has landed.




Wait a minute!    

I may have druid levels, but I don't have an eagle animal companion. I have a cat!

Speaking of druid levels, you all will never guess what I have been busying myself with the past few weeks in the evenings.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> uhh ... last time I checked whales swim through the ocean frogman.  :\



...

It's a metaphor.




/never met a four he didn't like.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I come from Alabama
> With my banjo on my knee
> I'm going to Louisiana,
> My true love for to see
> 
> It rained all night
> The day I left
> The weather it was dry
> The sun so hot,
> I froze to death
> Susanna, don't you cry
> 
> Oh, Susanna,
> Oh don't you cry for me
> For I come from Alabama
> With my banjo on my knee
> 
> I had a dream the other night
> When everything was still
> I thought I saw Susanna
> A-coming down the hill
> 
> The buckwheat cake
> Was in her mouth
> The tear was
> In her eye
> Says I, I'm coming from the south
> Susanna, don't you cry
> 
> Oh, Susanna,
> Oh don't you cry for me
> For I come from Alabama
> With my banjo on my knee....
> 
> The version by Joe Weed is without a doubt my favorite of this one.



My fave as well. Heck, my fave album is Prairie Lullaby.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wait a minute!
> 
> I may have druid levels, but I don't have an eagle animal companion. I have a cat!
> 
> Speaking of druid levels, you all will never guess what I have been busying myself with the past few weeks in the evenings.



The CD arrived. I need to wait until I get home to listen to it. Thank you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wait a minute!
> 
> I may have druid levels, but I don't have an eagle animal companion. I have a cat!
> 
> Speaking of druid levels, you all will never guess what I have been busying myself with the past few weeks in the evenings.



Mushroom hunting? Frog gigging? 

Admittedly, my best guess is Woodland Striding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> It's a metaphor.
> 
> /never met a four he didn't like.



Ack. Thats a terrible pun.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> It's a metaphor.
> 
> /never met a four he didn't like.




So now the giant beast [i.e. meta size] if FORaging?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mushroom hunting? Frog gigging?
> 
> Admittedly, my best guess is Woodland Striding.



Resisting natures lure, perhaps?

Have you been cavorting with nymphs, Myc?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ack. Thats a terrible pun.  :\



Whatever. I'm not afraid to be who I am and I really don't care what people think about me, if they can't like me for who I am, then I don't waste any my time on them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Whatever. I'm not afraid to be who I am and I really don't care what people think about me, if they can't like me for who I am, then I don't waste any my time on them.



 Are you just throwing back in my face or are you being silly?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The CD arrived. I need to wait until I get home to listen to it. Thank you.




Wow.   

That was fast.  :\ 

Well I am glad you got it at least!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you just throwing back in my face or are you being silly?



I was going more for a "I couldn't have said it better myself, so why try" kind of thing.

An homage, if you will?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was going more for a "I couldn't have said it better myself, so why try" kind of thing.
> 
> An homage, if you will?



Hmmm. So whats the deal then?    We still friends or were you serious about the respect thing?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Resisting natures lure, perhaps?
> 
> Have you been cavorting with nymphs, Myc?




Nymphs?

No, no, no. We myconid do not "cavort" my good amphibian.

And no Fru ... no woodland striding.

I have been watering little cedar tree-lings (about 400 of them) on my hillside!   

I was watering them last night ... and was realizing what a beautiful night it was - wind blowing through the treetops, cool summer breezes and such.

A lovely pastime for a summer evening.... Fie on dvd players.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> That was fast.  :\
> 
> Well I am glad you got it at least!



It was fast. It surprised me as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmmm. So whats the deal then?    We still friends or were you serious about the respect thing?




Fru my dear ... you must realize that frogman never reveals the full aspect of his grand schemes and hidden plans. The metaphor of the whale swimming torpidly through the moonlight was an image of his mind gliding through the vast watery wastes of the realms of human and amphibious thought....


----------



## Mycanid

Hey! Page 500! Woohoo!

Aeson gets the noprize for the first post on page 500!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmmm. So whats the deal then?    We still friends or were you serious about the respect thing?



Um wow.  Okay, yeah, sorry.  I didn't realize quite how serious we had gotten here.

It would take a heck of a lot to make me actually lose respect for someone as a person.  More, even, than Pauly Shore.

So, you'll have to forgive me if I won't implicitly trust your movie taste any more.  But that's about it.

I'm very rarely a serious person until I need to be.  Don't take anything I say at face value*.  ESPECIALLY if it offends you.  Because that is 100%, guarenteed to not be what I was attempting to do.

* This one post is the exception.  No jokes, all serious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nymphs?
> 
> No, no, no. We myconid do not "cavort" my good amphibian.
> 
> And no Fru ... no woodland striding.
> 
> I have been watering little cedar tree-lings (about 400 of them) on my hillside!



Ah, raising some ents, eh?   




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was watering them last night ... and was realizing what a beautiful night it was - wind blowing through the treetops, cool summer breezes and such.
> 
> A lovely pastime for a summer evening.... Fie on dvd players.



I admit, If I lived in such an area, I'd spend a lot less time indoors myself.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um wow.  Okay, yeah, sorry.  I didn't realize quite how serious we had gotten here.
> 
> It would take a heck of a lot to make me actually lose respect for someone as a person.  More, even, than Pauly Shore.
> 
> So, you'll have to forgive me if I won't implicitly trust your movie taste any more.  But that's about it.
> 
> I'm very rarely a serious person until I need to be.  Don't take anything I say at face value*.  ESPECIALLY if it offends you.  Because that is 100%, guarenteed to not be what I was attempting to do.
> 
> * This one post is the exception.  No jokes, all serious.




Hmm ... I think its still a subterfuge cloak somewhere in here....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um wow.  Okay, yeah, sorry.  I didn't realize quite how serious we had gotten here.
> 
> It would take a heck of a lot to make me actually lose respect for someone as a person.  More, even, than Pauly Shore.
> 
> So, you'll have to forgive me if I won't implicitly trust your movie taste any more.  But that's about it.



Everyone has their own tastes, we are all different. If indivuality wasn't about establishing like and dislikes we wouldn't be human.

And I do want you to know that just because I like Pauly Shore movies, doesn't mean I _really like_ that genre. 




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm very rarely a serious person until I need to be.  Don't take anything I say at face value*.  ESPECIALLY if it offends you.  Because that is 100%, guarenteed to not be what I was attempting to do.
> 
> * This one post is the exception.  No jokes, all serious.



Understandable.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Understandable.



We're cool, then?      Cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We're cool, then?      Cool.



completely.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Riverwind. I think I know what I want my drawing to be. You think Goldmoon would find that too creepy?




If you have to ask, almost certainly....chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, raising some ents, eh?




Ah ha! You caught me.   



			
				FrukathkaI admit said:
			
		

> True ... it IS quite beautiful where I live.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ...whales swim through the ocean...




It's a space whale...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha! You caught me.



 How bizarre.   




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> True ... it IS quite beautiful where I live.



I envy you.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's a space whale...



Is anyone else having Star Trek IV flashbacks?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's a space whale...



 Is that anything like an elsewhale?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's a space whale...




Admittedly the first thing that came to mind when he wrote the original post was Star Trek 4....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having Star Trek IV flashbacks?



Frakked up!!! Yes!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

In all actuality, I've been to the the aquarium where part of Star Trek IV was filmed.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If you have to ask, almost certainly....chuckle



i never liked Riverwind anyway.  Reminded me too much of me. I'd rather go with Raistlin.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having Star Trek IV flashbacks?




Everybody remember where we parked...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In all actuality, I've been to the the aquarium where part of Star Trek IV was filmed.



Spiffy!

In actuality, I've been a suspicious looking Russian man, wandering around a naval yard asking about Nuclear Wessels.*



* P.S. This would be a good example of a comment that should not be taken seriously.**


** Nobody cares about the Russians anymore, I'd have to look like a terrorist.


----------



## Mycanid

Time to Chase around the Windmill and then ... Toss the Feathers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Spiffy!



Its been about a year since I've been there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Time to Chase around the Windmill and then ... Toss the Feathers!



Mmmbop..................


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> i never liked Riverwind anyway.  Reminded me too much of me. I'd rather go with Raistlin.




You don't like being compared to an honorable man who stood up for his beliefes, and endured and persevered for true love? 

Sometimes, you confuse me....


----------



## Mycanid

Zheetoomahmoy, zheetoowahmoy
zheetoowah nee carryou rah mahdereegh
zheetamamoy ah wahdoowasmoy
Sha cordushwahwoo ni coaldeewagadegead.

EVERYBODY SING!   

Zheetoomahmoy, zheetoowahmoy
zheetoowah nee carryou rah mahdereegh
zheetamamoy ah wahdoowasmoy
Sha cordushwahwoo ni coaldeewagadegead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Zheetoomahmoy, zheetoowahmoy
zheetoowah nee carryou rah mahdereegh
zheetamamoy ah wahdoowasmoy
Sha cordushwahwoo ni coaldeewagadegead.

Zheetoomahmoy, zheetoowahmoy
zheetoowah nee carryou rah mahdereegh
zheetamamoy ah wahdoowasmoy
Sha cordushwahwoo ni coaldeewagadegead.

_*starts playing the flute*_


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You don't like being compared to an honorable man who stood up for his beliefes, and endured and persevered for true love?
> 
> Sometimes, you confuse me....




One of these days I'll be able to explain. I confuse myself sometimes. I'm conflicted at the moment.


----------



## Mycanid

Frogman! Whip out the 'ole fiddle and join the caellidh!

Zheetoomahmoy, zheetoowahmoy
zheetoowah nee carryou rah mahdereegh
zheetamamoy ah wahdoowasmoy
Sha cordushwahwoo ni coaldeewagadegead!

Zheetoomahmoy, zheetoowahmoy
zheetoowah nee carryou rah mahdereegh
zheetamamoy ah wahdoowasmoy
Sha cordushwahwoo ni coaldeewagadegead.


----------



## Mycanid

Warlock! Where is the bodhran! 

Dah dee dah deedle dah dee dah dee!

Whumppetee whump whump whump!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson! The bagpipes!

Neee nah nee nah nee nuh nee-nah nuh nah NEE!

Zheetoomahmoy, zheetoowahmoy
zheetoowah nee carryou rah mahdereegh
zheetamamoy ah wahdoowasmoy
Sha cordushwahwoo ni coaldeewagadegead!

Zheetoomahmoy, zheetoowahmoy
zheetoowah nee carryou rah mahdereegh
zheetamamoy ah wahdoowasmoy
Sha cordushwahwoo ni coaldeewagadegead!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Warlock! Where is the bodhran!




If I had a CLUE what you were talking about, I might tell you were it is. But I play no intrument....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where you are that's where I wanna be
And through your eyes, all the things I wanna see
And in the night,
you are my dream
You're everything to me
You're the love of my life
And the breath in my prayers
Take my hand, lead me there
What I need is you here
I can't forget when we are one
From your lips
The Heavens pour out
I can't forget when we are one
With you alone, I am free
Every day, every night, you alone
You're the love of my life
Every day, every night, you alone
You're the love of my life
We go dancing in the moonlight
With the starlight in your eyes
We go dancing till the sunrise
You and me we're gonna dance, dance, dance


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If I had a CLUE



CLUE.....isn't that the goblin word for teakettle?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If I had a CLUE what you were talking about, I might tell you were it is. But I play no intrument....




Oh... [music and singing stops]   

Sorry.

A bodhran is the Irish hand drum. It is played with a small wooden stick.

Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodhrán


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I'm off to take a nap.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm off to take a nap.




Tuckered Fru out with the ceilledh!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh... [music and singing stops]
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> A bodhran is the Irish hand drum. It is played with a small wooden stick.
> 
> Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodhrán




Ah, yes, seen those at Ren Faires...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, seen those at Ren Faires...




Actually is a real instrument to begin to learn.

I learned it for a little while, but developed blisters after the first session!


----------



## Mycanid

Post # 20,000!

I get the noprize!   

WOW.  

Edit: And over 100,000 views.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> CLUE.....isn't that the goblin word for teakettle?




I thought in goblin it meant "Stupid Adventurer, DM no finish this part of world...go LEFT! No. LEFT! YOUR OTHER LEFT!!"


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I thought in goblin it meant "Stupid Adventurer, DM no finish this part of world...go LEFT! No. LEFT! YOUR OTHER LEFT!!"




ROFL!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Ya know warlock ... your avatar drawings show up nice and clear in both the stealth and PHB display mode, but the default display mode somehow is not so good to them.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... signing off. Brain necessary work hath arisen!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know warlock ... your avatar drawings show up nice and clear in both the stealth and PHB display mode, but the default display mode somehow is not so good to them.  :\




I'm in PHB style, I'll take a look...


----------



## Aeson

Ok. How come no one told me there were other themes we could use?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. How come no one told me there were other themes we could use?




You've been here since 2K4, figured you knew...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You've been here since 2K4, figured you knew...




I don't scroll down to the bottom of the screen much. I don't venture into meta much either.


----------



## The_Warlock

Let's try this....

There were some individual grey pixels left around the edge of the circle due to the dithering when downsized to icon size. I didnn't see them initially, but have individually removed them...Let's see what it looks like now...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't scroll down to the bottom of the screen much. I don't venture into meta much either.




Ah, I just saw the drop down at the bottom one day and played around with it...and there ya go...


----------



## The_Warlock

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Let's try this....




Ok, looking at in PHB style though, the circle is a little thin on this version...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, I just saw the drop down at the bottom one day and played around with it...and there ya go...



I guess I should have thought about that. CM and DA use the same software and have the drop down at the bottom.


----------



## The_Warlock

Try 3...


----------



## The_Warlock

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Try 3...




There we go...right thickness of line without white/grey interference...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess I should have thought about that. CM and DA use the same software and have the drop down at the bottom.




It happens....and now you know...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> There we go...right thickness of line without white/grey interference...



Looks better.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay warlock ... snatched! It DOES look better btw. Thank you!

Boy, I get art tech support into the bargain. What a deal!


----------



## Mycanid

DO your carry your artisan's kit in your backpack around with you when you adventure t.o.w.?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DO your carry your artisan's kit in your backpack around with you when you adventure t.o.w.?




Just the benefit of being one fo the few people in the office trained in Adobe Photoshop is I get it installed on my computer.


----------



## Mycanid

WHOA!   

I finally GOT it on how cascading style sheets and style tags interface with a website.

That's ... amazing! But a rather different way of thinking a website through from beginning to end.  :\ 

Whoa.... [Slumps back in his chair and rubs the sides of his head.]

Okay ... gotta think this through some more....

Where's my coffee....?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just the benefit of being one fo the few people in the office trained in Adobe Photoshop is I get it installed on my computer.




Ah ha! A secret class-feature benefit!


----------



## Mycanid

La dah dee, dah dah duh deeeee, da dah da ....

[Stops dead in his tracks]

 

Wow.

It's been quiet in here since I was last here! No one holding the fort and defending the tunnels from foes!

[The fungus takes up his post!   ]


----------



## hafrogman

Didn't you notice?

The Hive is (realy) Dead!


----------



## Mycanid

Not as long as the sun is in the sky and the fungus is beneath the earth!   

Hmm.

And perhaps as long as the torpid whale swims darkly in the moonlight.


----------



## Aeson

Myc, the other eagle has crashed.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And perhaps as long as the torpid whale swims darkly in the moonlight.



Silly mushroom, whales swim in water.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Silly mushroom, whales swim in water.




I heard some wise individual mentioning this earlier today but simply cannot remember who it was for the life of me.... Hmm.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Myc, the other eagle has crashed.




It did?!   

Poor bird. Not quite as fast as its cousin it seems.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DEFINITELY not my taste. Bleh!




Nope. Me and my cousin swore years ago that we'd never wear bellbottoms ever again!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It did?!
> 
> Poor bird. Not quite as fast as its cousin it seems.  :\



Crashed right into my car.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since no one got the reference, it is from Tremors.




Since I never saw the movie, I sure wouldn't have gotten it.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Me and my cousin swore years ago that we'd never wear bellbottoms ever again!




ROFL!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thank god for the 80s.




Yup. 

Better styles.

Better movies.

Better music.

Less wacko drugs. 

Only thing the 70s gave us that were good were Star Wars and Bob Seger.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Crashed right into my car.




Whoa.   

Major bummer.

Totaled?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> Better styles.
> 
> Better movies.
> 
> Better music.
> 
> Less wacko drugs.
> 
> Only thing the 70s gave us that were good were Star Wars and Bob Seger.




Hey! What about the Herculoids and Bruce Lee?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Well Darth, you know what the Russians say: "Every frog praises his own swamp."

Looks like you and I were born in the same swamp - at least with regards to this aspect of the 80's.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! What about the Herculoids and Bruce Lee?  :\




Don't care about either. Didn't get to see alot of movies when I was a kid.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa.
> 
> Major bummer.
> 
> Totaled?



It will be salvaged. The car is battered and bruised but it still beats.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not as long as the sun is in the sky and the fungus is beneath the earth!
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> And perhaps as long as the torpid whale swims darkly in the moonlight.




And dogs howl to the moon!


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Since I never saw the movie, I sure wouldn't have gotten it.




I think I saw it once.  Or at least parts of it.  Enough to know the jist of the movie, but I don't remember anything specific from it.

Interesting idea [and it created a couple of interesting games when I was a kid], but I don't remember the movie actually being all that good.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It will be salvaged. The car is battered and bruised but it still beats.




So I see. [Looks at car wreck.]

Was that a dire eagle that you ran into Aeson?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And dogs howl to the moon!




Waita minute. Didn't you say yesterday that there were dogs in the ... oh ... I see now. They are howling so that the dogs living on the moon will be able to HEAR them.

IIIIIIII seeeeeee.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't care about either. Didn't get to see alot of movies when I was a kid.




Me neither admittedly. But mom loved Bruce Lee. Story over.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So I see. [Looks at car wreck.]
> 
> Was that a dire eagle that you ran into Aeson?



Celestial.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Me neither admittedly. But mom loved Bruce Lee. Story over.



Loved. . . as in. . .

Who's your daddy?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Celestial.




And here I thought the sparklees all over the car was b/c of your love of glam rock.  :\ 

I was wrong again!   

Not the first time, that's for sure.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Loved. . . as in. . .
> 
> Who's your daddy?




Shall we say was a big fan of his film appearances, then?   

No ... although the papa who raised me is NOT my biological papa I still know who my biological papa is ... and it ain't Mr. Lee.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Shall we say was a big fan of his film appearances, then?
> 
> No ... although the papa who raised me is NOT my biological papa I still know who my biological papa is ... and it ain't Mr. Lee.  :\



Ah well, there go my dreams of _'Enter The Mushroom'._

Off home.  Whee!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah well, there go my dreams of _'Enter The Mushroom'._
> 
> Off home.  Whee!




  

Adios my good amphibian!


----------



## Mycanid

Ahhh ... the dinner time lull.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Waita minute. Didn't you say yesterday that there were dogs in the ... oh ... I see now. They are howling so that the dogs living on the moon will be able to HEAR them.
> 
> IIIIIIII seeeeeee.




Doggies are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahhh ... the dinner time lull.




Lull lull lull.  Lull lull lull.  Lull lull lull lull.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hello, hello, hello, is there anybody out there?


----------



## Mycanid

[Pops up out of the ground in a spray of dirt and stones!]

HI!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hello, hello, hello, is there anybody out there?




My turn to say this now!   

I respond and DM goes off to howl at his compatriots.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

*tries not to giggle as he jumps out from hiding*

BOO!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *tries not to giggle as he jumps out from hiding*
> 
> BOO!




Nice try DM ... myconid have sonar!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers.




And a very good evening to you my fellow Californian!

How's things with you ma dear? [Hands GM a bunch of fresh picked wildflowers]


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And a very good evening to you my fellow Californian!
> 
> How's things with you ma dear? [Hands GM a bunch of fresh picked wildflowers]




Awwww, thanks Myc. Im OK I guess. I just found out I was passed over for promotion but I kinda figured I wouldnt make it. I like the new avitar, btw.


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... I like it too. TOW is hard at work on yours last I heard.

At least you are where you like to be doing what you like to do, even if not necessarily promoted. 

"Zhahg za zhagm", as the Russians say: "Step by step."

Hmm ... [Looks at the wildflowers] I ... uhh ... hope you are not allergic or get hay fever or what not?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes ... I like it too. TOW is hard at work on yours last I heard.
> 
> At least you are where you like to be doing what you like to do, even if not necessarily promoted.
> 
> "Zhahg za zhagm", as the Russians say: "Step by step."
> 
> Hmm ... [Looks at the wildflowers] I ... uhh ... hope you are not allergic or get hay fever or what not?




Nah, I have no allergies that Im aware of.

I see TOW is a little frustrated at my lack of direction for my sig......


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice try DM ... myconid have sonar!




Awww.  You know, I could maybe see tremorsense, but sonar?  What the heck?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww.  You know, I could maybe see tremorsense, but sonar?  What the heck?




That's what happens when you get SUPER-POWERS!

Uhhh ... never mind.

Long story....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, I have no allergies that Im aware of.
> 
> I see TOW is a little frustrated at my lack of direction for my sig......




He was giving it the ole college try ... the main difficulty he expressed was the angle to view the face from. A "concept" he called it....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's what happens when you get SUPER-POWERS!
> 
> Uhhh ... never mind.
> 
> Long story....




Suoer powers? I want some!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> He was giving it the ole college try ... the main difficulty he expressed was the angle to view the face from. A "concept" he called it....




Im sure he will come up with something just fine.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Suoer powers? I want some!




Mine have a drawback - if I do not release a Shift X level bolt of raw energy every evening I explode in a Shift Z explosion (roughly equivalent to a nuclear explosion)....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im sure he will come up with something just fine.




He seems quite capable of doing so.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mine have a drawback - if I do not release a Shift X level bolt of raw energy every evening I explode in a Shift Z explosion (roughly equivalent to a nuclear explosion)....




So you have spellfire?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mine have a drawback - if I do not release a Shift X level bolt of raw energy every evening I explode in a Shift Z explosion (roughly equivalent to a nuclear explosion)....




That's a, um, strange, drawback.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> He seems quite capable of doing so.




He does indeed.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So you have spellfire?




No.  Just a weakness.

Producing nuclear level energy in me all the time when in fungal form....


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's a, um, strange, drawback.




See why I live alone?  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No.  Just a weakness.
> 
> Producing nuclear level energy in me all the time when in fungal form....




I need to find a way to build a car around you. You would save me tons in gas money!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I need to find a way to build a car around you. You would save me tons in gas money!




You'd have to figure out a way to stop the radiation though, or you'll die quickly.


----------



## Mycanid

ROFL!!!    

I never thought of it that way ... hmm ... have to do all your driving at night though, but that would likely not be too much of a problem for you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!
> 
> I never thought of it that way ... hmm ... have to do all your driving at night though, but that would likely not be too much of a problem for you.




Ill build you a light-proof chamber.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You'd have to figure out a way to stop the radiation though, or you'll die quickly.




Lead shielding FTW!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You'd have to figure out a way to stop the radiation though, or you'll die quickly.




Oh! You don't have to worry about THAT! I give off micro-environment generating and controlling spores a few inches away from the fungal flesh when in that form. Radiation does not go beyond it unless I consciously focus and blast the energy outwards.

And why would I hurt my dear GM?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh! You don't have to worry about THAT! I give off micro-environment generating and controlling spores a few inches away from the fungal flesh when in that form. Radiation does not go beyond it unless I consciously focus and blast the energy outwards.
> 
> And why would I hurt my dear GM?




Since you can blast it at will....drivers who vex me BEWARE!


----------



## Aeson

Hiya Goldmoon. How goes it?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Since you can blast it at will....drivers who vex me BEWARE!




ROFLMAO!!!

[thumps his arm rest with his fist in his glee]

Ma'am - you are in an EXcellent mood this evening. 

Good, good. I am glad you are doing well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya Goldmoon. How goes it?



Hello Aeson! *hug*


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> [thumps his arm rest with his fist in his glee]
> 
> Ma'am - you are in an EXcellent mood this evening.
> 
> Good, good. I am glad you are doing well.




All must beware my mushroom-powered headlights of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mine have a drawback - if I do not release a Shift X level bolt of raw energy every evening I explode in a Shift Z explosion (roughly equivalent to a nuclear explosion)....




Such were the days when Mycanid teamed up with Density Man _a hellbent hero4hire_.
Though Density Man soon found that walking around with an 8 foot mushroom was bad PR and the two soon parted ways after defeating the Juggernaut.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Such were the days when Mycanid teamed up with Density Man _a hellbent hero4hire_.
> Though Density Man soon found that walking around with an 8 foot mushroom was bad PR and the two soon parted ways after defeating the Juggernaut.




OMG!!!

Density Man!

HOORAY!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Aeson! *hug*



Aww an Amazon hug.


----------



## Mycanid

We showed that rassa frassin **##$$%%, didn't we?!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aww an Amazon hug.




Theyre the only kind I know how to give


----------



## Goldmoon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Such were the days when Mycanid teamed up with Density Man _a hellbent hero4hire_.
> Though Density Man soon found that walking around with an 8 foot mushroom was bad PR and the two soon parted ways after defeating the Juggernaut.





But who was the sidekick?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All must beware my mushroom-powered headlights of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




GM! You're killing me!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But who was the sidekick?




Hmm .... [Stops the shroom dead in his tracks] ...

Did we have a sidekick Dense?  :\  I don't remember now....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theyre the only kind I know how to give



I'll take any hug I can get from you.


----------



## Mycanid

Looks like GM is landing another plane and DogMoon is off howling away at his compatriots again somewhere.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> GM! You're killing me!





Noooooo, there goes my vengance inspired gas mileage.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm .... [Stops the shroom dead in his tracks] ...
> 
> Did we have a sidekick Dense?  :\  I don't remember now....



Well standard hero etiquitte says that if there were two of you, then one of you was the sidekick.....


----------



## Bront

Freon line + Siding Nail = No AC


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll take any hug I can get from you.



Awwwww, thats sweet.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Freon line + Siding Nail = No AC




That sucks, it hit 95 here today. I need my AC


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well standard hero etiquitte says that if there were two of you, then one of you was the sidekick.....



Or a buddy comedy...


----------



## Mycanid

Whew!   

The lady let off me for a sec.

Well other than strapping me to a machine (strange images of the skexzy strapping the pod people to suck the life juice out of them in the Dark Crystal came to mind  ) I am still glad to see you in a cheerful mood.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well standard hero etiquitte says that if there were two of you, then one of you was the sidekick.....




Hmm ... I think this was one of those rare "X hero teams up with Z hero to defeat H villian" kinda things.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Freon line + Siding Nail = No AC




Huh?   

Still something about the flu? Say ... do you still have it? Hope not.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That sucks, it hit 95 here today. I need my AC



I'll need to try to sleep in it, and it's up to the high 80s tomorow.

I'm irked at my contractors, though they say it shouldn't have been that close to the exterior...


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Or a buddy comedy...




A little bit my good Bront, a little.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Looks like GM is landing another plane and DogMoon is off howling away at his compatriots again somewhere.




Actually, I was looking at Psionic stuff for a certain campaign.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll need to try to sleep in it, and it's up to the high 80s tomorow.
> 
> I'm irked at my contractors, though they say it shouldn't have been that close to the exterior...




The trick ... if you are not sick, of course ... is to sleep on the ground. The ground (or a concrete surface will do) will slowly absorb the heat from your body. It works well. If possible, sleep somewhere below ground level, like a basement.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I was looking at Psionic stuff for a certain campaign.




[SLAP!] The mushroom is momentarily blindsided and speechless!

Oh noes!    His sonar power is on the blip! Ahhhhhhh!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I was looking at Psionic stuff for a certain campaign.



I actually was landing aircraft.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> Still something about the flu? Say ... do you still have it? Hope not.




Im fighting off sickness I think.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I actually was landing aircraft.




Well, doggies may howl, but I myself personally rarely do, and generally pretty much only when I injure myself.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I actually was landing aircraft.




I wuz right?   

Wow.   

Must be that secret temp telepathic link I planted in the wildflowers I gave you GM.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im fighting off sickness I think.




BUmmer ... sickness while it is hot is the worst. At least when it is cold you can snuggle up in bed under the covers and get warm.  :\


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> Still something about the flu? Say ... do you still have it? Hope not.



No, it's about contractors putting a nail into my freon pipe to the AC.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, doggies may howl, but I myself personally rarely do, and generally pretty much only when I injure myself.




Admittedly I have not literally Howled outside for some time ... I think the last burst of loud noise I did was singing an Opera Aria at the top of my lungs on a ridge into the vast space that lay beyond.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> No, it's about contractors putting a nail into my freon pipe to the AC.




Rassa frassa ... [grumble grumble]


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I wuz right?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Must be that secret temp telepathic link I planted in the wildflowers I gave you GM.




Does that mean I cant shower while theyre in the house?


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Does that mean I cant shower while theyre in the house?




No, it just means that before you do, you have to pause for a long enough time for me to go to Mycs house so we can enjoy the show together.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Admittedly I have not literally Howled outside for some time ... I think the last burst of loud noise I did was singing an Opera Aria at the top of my lungs on a ridge into the vast space that lay beyond.




Well, I certainly HOPE you didn't do it at work.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, it just means that before you do, you have to pause for a long enough time for me to go to Mycs house so we can enjoy the show together.





Well, in that case I'll try to put on a good show...


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, in that case I'll try to put on a good show...




Sweet!


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sweet!



Actually I am going to shave my legs tonight....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Does that mean I cant shower while theyre in the house?




fear not my good madame. It's "temp" (already wore off).   

Sorry to disappoint you DogMoon.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwwww, thats sweet.



What would be sweeter would be a hug from you and your girlfriend.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> fear not my good madame. It's "temp" (already wore off).
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you DogMoon.



Good because I revel in my nakedness sometines. Its a true feeling of freedom.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What would be sweeter would be a hug from you and your girlfriend.




She's not my girlfriend, weve only been on a few dates. Geez, I cant even say "girlfriend" with a straight face....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> fear not my good madame. It's "temp" (already wore off).
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you DogMoon.




All I can say is, "Awwwwww".


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> All I can say is, "Awwwwww".





No show, sorry....


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually I am going to shave my legs tonight....




Hrm, this is something Myc would not have to let me know about, though I guess it doesn't matter since his ability was only temporary.


----------



## Mycanid

Cheer up DogMoon. If you come and visit me you can help me water my 400 treant saplings every evening!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm .... [Stops the shroom dead in his tracks] ...
> 
> Did we have a sidekick Dense?  :\  I don't remember now....




Nah! It was more like the *Brave and the Bold* or *Marvel Two-in-One* where the heroes team up for an issue or two and part ways.

But then there was *Demolition Inc.* wherein Mycanid teamed up with the Ooze and Ralphadaemon. Banding together due to thier Amazing superstrength and lack of Fighting ability. 

Much destruction of property and mass pandemonium soon ensued.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, this is something Myc would not have to let me know about, though I guess it doesn't matter since his ability was only temporary.




I don't actually "see" things like a 3D theatre with the telepathy anyway. only see dimly into their thought and feelings for a very short time.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She's not my girlfriend, weve only been on a few dates. Geez, I cant even say "girlfriend" with a straight face....



I didn't say it with a straight face either.


----------



## Goldmoon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nah! It was more like the *Brave and the Bold* or *Marvel Two-in-One* where the heroes team up for an issue or two and part ways.
> 
> But then there was *Demolition Inc.* wherein Mycanid teamed up with the Ooze and Ralphadaemon. Banding together due to thier Amazing superstrength and lack of Fighting ability.
> 
> Much destruction of property and mass pandemonium soon ensued.




Can I put on my costume and join in sometime?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nah! It was more like the *Brave and the Bold* or *Marvel Two-in-One* where the heroes team up for an issue or two and part ways.
> 
> But then there was *Demolition Inc.* wherein Mycanid teamed up with the Ooze and Ralphadaemon. Banding together due to thier Amazing superstrength and lack of Fighting ability.
> 
> Much destruction of property and mass pandemonium soon ensued.




Got that right!   

Sheesh. The building contractors were NOT happy with us.  :\  Go and save a city from destruction and all you get is complaints.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say it with a straight face either.




I believe that....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can I put on my costume and join in sometime?




Well ... Ooze was just that. Like the blob only see-through. Ralphadaemon was ... a huge, grossly fat demon with itty-bitty bat wings that smoked cigars and had a horrible sense of humor (unlike the refined humor of both Mycanid and Ooze, of course)....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cheer up DogMoon. If you come and visit me you can help me water my 400 treant saplings every evening!




Hrm, no offense, but that doesn't sound particularly interesting.  I think I'll just go with the rest of the pack.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, no offense, but that doesn't sound particularly interesting.  I think I'll just go with the rest of the pack.




ULP!   

I just realized an unforeseen interpretation that request could be read in when you mentioned "the pack".

I meant carrying water buckets ... not ... erm ... relieveing yourself on 400 trees.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... Ooze was just that. Like the blob only see-through. Ralphadaemon was ... a huge, grossly fat demon with itty-bitty bat wings that smoked cigars and had a horrible sense of humor (unlike the refined humor of both Mycanid and Ooze, of course)....




So is that a no?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ULP!
> 
> I just realized an unforeseen interpretation that request could be read in when you mentioned "the pack".
> 
> I meant carrying water buckets ... not ... erm ... relieveing yourself on 400 trees.




Now thats funny!!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... Ooze was just that. Like the blob only see-through. Ralphadaemon was ... a huge, grossly fat demon with itty-bitty bat wings that smoked cigars and had a horrible sense of humor (unlike the refined humor of both Mycanid and Ooze, of course)....




IIRC he also played volleyball and wore a "Have a nice day" tee shirt.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So is that a no?




I said no such thing ma'am! Just warning you of the ilk you would be endangering yourself with ... as hero said ... we were very strong, very powerful characters, but we couldn't fight worth a [ahem!]....


----------



## hero4hire

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So is that a no?




I believe the only requirements for joining was having Amazing superstrength a lack of fighting skill and the complete and utter disregard for Public Property.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I said no such thing ma'am! Just warning you of the ilk you would be endangering yourself with ... as hero said ... we were very strong, very powerful characters, but we couldn't fight worth a [ahem!]....





Well, Im pretty good with a sword.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> IIRC he also played volleyball and wore a "Have a nice day" tee shirt.




That's true! Don't forget the huge wide brimmed straw hat with the chinstrap string!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ULP!
> 
> I just realized an unforeseen interpretation that request could be read in when you mentioned "the pack".
> 
> I meant carrying water buckets ... not ... erm ... relieveing yourself on 400 trees.





Haha.  TOTALLY not what I meant btw.


----------



## Goldmoon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I believe the only requirements for joining was having Amazing superstrength a lack of fighting skill and the complete and utter disregard for Public Property.




Well I have amazonian strength but I can fight. I get off on property damage though....


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's true! Don't forget the huge wide brimmed straw hat with the chinstrap string!




I neither forget nor forgive!!!!   

Mwahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I believe the only requirements for joining was having Amazing superstrength a lack of fighting skill and the complete and utter disregard for Public Property.




say hero ... you at work? can you get away with limited browser activity there?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> say hero ... you at work? can you get away with limited browser activity there?




Yes and yes


----------



## Mycanid

Thought so ... as you can see I am working late doing brainless work that does not need monitoring brain wise, so I wander in here and try to cheer the folk up.


----------



## Mycanid

D*** it's good to yak with you again hero ... even if only in this intermittent way.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thought so ... as you can see I am working late doing brainless work that does not need monitoring brain wise, so I wander in here and try to cheer the folk up.




and a bang up job if I do say so sir! (the wandering in that is the cheering up...not so much.  )


----------



## Goldmoon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> and a bang up job if I do say so sir! (the wandering in that is the cheering up...not so much.  )



He cheered me up...


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> D*** it's good to yak with you again hero ... even if only in this intermittent way.




Indeed. Not being able to use IMs here is frustrating..But it is supposed to be "work" not "play" so I really should not complain.


----------



## Mycanid

you notice the PBeM starting up by the way? I'm in as are at least 4 others. DnD 3.5 set in GH or FR, beginning at lvl 1. I even posted a pc!    Will be very slow ... but am looking forward to it. I was planning on inviting you too, but since you are here:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=198476

Here is the link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198476


----------



## hero4hire

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He cheered me up...




Dont shmooz him too much. Those hats he wears only go up to a certain size ya know 

[sblock=spoiler]Nah actually he always cheers me up as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Indeed. Not being able to use IMs here is frustrating..But it is supposed to be "work" not "play" so I really should not complain.




Of course my good sir ... of course. 

[Scribbles on top of another backup data DVD the significant info   ]


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Dont shmooz him too much. Those hats he wears only go up to a certain size ya know
> 
> [sblock=spoiler]Nah actually he always cheers me up as well.[/sblock]




Didja notice the new avatar? 

Extra size on top!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He cheered me up...




BTW ... thank you GM ... nice to know I am cheering SOMEone up in here!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> you notice the PBeM starting up by the way? I'm in as are at least 4 others. DnD 3.5 set in GH or FR, beginning at lvl 1. I even posted a pc!    Will be very slow ... but am looking forward to it. I was planning on inviting you too, but since you are here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=198476
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198476




A Dream Dwarf Bard who worships the "Song of the Universe" eh?


Very interesting!

I also have a game that I am recruiting for

http://enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198486&page=1


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... the only problem with A PbP is that I have intermittent hours in front of the comp at times. And that can drag on a PbP, depending on how fast you make it clear that the game will go ahead of time. I wouldn't want to lag behind everyone so mercilessly and ruin the game.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> A Dream Dwarf Bard who worships the "Song of the Universe" eh?
> 
> Very interesting!
> 
> I also have a game that I am recruiting for
> 
> http://enworld.org/showthread.php?t=198486&page=1




Ooo ... you have quite a selection of pc's to choose from already! 

How in the world do you find time for all that?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... the only problem with A PbP is that I have intermittent hours in front of the comp at times. And that can drag on a PbP, depending on how fast you make it clear that the game will go ahead of time. I wouldn't want to lag behind everyone so mercilessly and ruin the game.  :\




If the players posted once a day consistently (not just during the 1st couple days weeks when there usually is a flurry of activity) it would literally be the fastest PbP I have been involved with.

But it doesn't stop me from trying 

Disinterest is a very contagious and very terminal disease in PbP.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ooo ... you have quite a selection of pc's to choose from already!
> 
> How in the world do you find time for all that?





an interesting bunch for sure. BUT I will be running a WoTC module, geared towards the abilities of fairly stock characters.

Treasure in the game might have to be modified. (Not much in modules for Psions and such.)

I was surprised that there was not one straight fighter or arcane caster.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... to be honest I will have to pass ... for the moment. I want to see if the PBeM thing will be even possible for my schedule.

If it IS, then maybe I can look into trying a PbP again. 

And I hope either you and I can get in on one as players or have one of either of us DM'ing! I'm actually hoping for the former with the Zakharek and Jaleel al-Qizhalem combo!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> an interesting bunch for sure. BUT I will be running a WoTC module, geared towards the abilities of fairly stock characters.
> 
> Treasure in the game might have to be modified. (Not much in modules for Psions and such.)
> 
> I was surprised that there was not one straight fighter or arcane caster.




I was noticing the lack of an arcane caster too and was puzzled, to be honest. AT 5th level a wizard begins to be able to do some serious [ahem!]....  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He cheered me up...




The fungus growing on you, eh?

How goes all?


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I should sign off. My evening task in the office is finished and it has been a long day for the ole fungus.

Maybe I will see you all tomorrow.

hero - give my hellos to the significant other.

ADios folks. Perhaps I will be in here tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The fungus growing on you, eh?
> 
> How goes all?




I don't know if that's a good thing though...


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't know if that's a good thing though...




Depends on the fungus, I suppose...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Depends on the fungus, I suppose...




I don't know.  Can't really think of ANY fungus that I would appreciate growing on me...


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't know.  Can't really think of ANY fungus that I would appreciate growing on me...




I can see how most people might take issue with that...


----------



## Dog Moon

La la la.  Anyone else still here?  Think I'm about to go soon though.  Headache getting really bad.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> La la la.  Anyone else still here?  Think I'm about to go soon though.  Headache getting really bad.




Sorry to hear that. May the Advil be with you...


----------



## Dog Moon

Sadly, I brought my Advil to work, so it's sitting there on my desk, probably waiting for me to wake up and take some once I get there in the morning.


----------



## Heckler

Awww, the mods found our thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Awww, the mods found our thread.




Yeah, I noticed that.  Then I saw Heckler had posted in this thread and KNEW you were commenting on that thread.  29 replies.  Impressive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that.  Then I saw Heckler had posted in this thread and KNEW you were commenting on that thread.  29 replies.  Impressive.





Swubu?!?!?


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that.  Then I saw Heckler had posted in this thread and KNEW you were commenting on that thread.  29 replies.  Impressive.




Yeah, we had a slow start, too.  We can do better next time.


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Swubu?!?!?


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good because I revel in my nakedness sometines. Its a true feeling of freedom.



If they weren't stalking you already...


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

>




Apparently I shan't know, for I am off to bed, drowsied up by Benedryl...

catch ya all later


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yeah, we had a slow start, too.  We can do better next time.




Yeah, but we need to somehow get it so that the bad person posts when we're both on and paying attention.  I do agree though; in 40 mins, we could have gotten a lot more posting in there.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Apparently I shan't know, for I am off to bed, drowsied up by Benedryl...
> 
> catch ya all later




Night.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Didja notice the new avatar?
> 
> Extra size on top!



Looks like he's wearing a thong


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello? Is this thing on?

_*taps hive*_


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hello? Is this thing on?
> 
> _*taps hive*_



Hey Fru.  You still into my PbP on my site?  Haven't heard anything from you about it since you said you were interested.


----------



## Aeson

No activity yet this morning? I'm disappointed.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman pokes the hive with a stick.
hafrogman talks about himself in the third person.
hafrogman likes New York in June, how about you?


----------



## Aeson

I've been in New York in July. I can't say that I like it. It's just as hot and humid as Georgia.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been in New York in July. I can't say that I like it. It's just as hot and humid as Georgia.



Maybe June is better, I wouldn't know.  I've never been at all, except perhaps as a very young child, not setting foot outside the airport for a connection.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe June is better, I wouldn't know.  I've never been at all, except perhaps as a very young child, not setting foot outside the airport for a connection.



June could be better. I would like to go back some time. Spend some more time in the city. One day isn't enough.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> June could be better. I would like to go back some time. Spend some more time in the city. One day isn't enough.




I spent a day in NYC in the late spring for an Art Class trip once. Dirty, noisy, smelly, full of crazy drivers, and nary of a touch of green away from the parks. 

I hope never to return.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I spent a day in NYC in the late spring for an Art Class trip once. Dirty, noisy, smelly, full of crazy drivers, and nary of a touch of green away from the parks.
> 
> I hope never to return.



That was the impression I got. I was even nearly ran over by one crazy driver. I still would like to explore the urban jungle. It looks like a good place to just disappear in.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It looks like a good place to just disappear in.




I thought that was what Mexico was for?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I thought that was what Mexico was for?



Nah, you need to go further south these days.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I thought that was what Mexico was for?



Been to Mexico. I don't want to go back. Besides New York is an urban Mexico. They speak the same language and it's just as dirty.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, you need to go further south these days.




Antarctica?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Antarctica?



That would get you lost.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That would get you lost.



But at least it would be cold


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> But at least it would be cold




And free of urban sprawl....and most everything else...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> But at least it would be cold



Especially in June.


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> But at least it would be cold



 And you'd catch a cold.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And you'd catch a cold.



It's too cold for that.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hello? Is this thing on?
> 
> _*taps hive*_




BOOM!!!!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> hafrogman pokes the hive with a stick.
> hafrogman talks about himself in the third person.
> hafrogman likes New York in June, how about you?




Now just a cotton pickin minute. There are TWO New Yorks frogman ... TWO of them: New York City and the rest of the state.

They are as different as ... well ... fungi and amphibians!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I spent a day in NYC in the late spring for an Art Class trip once. Dirty, noisy, smelly, full of crazy drivers, and nary of a touch of green away from the parks.
> 
> I hope never to return.




*You* were upset by "nary a touch of green away from the parks?   

Warlock ... did you change somehow when I was not looking?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's too cold for that.




Got news for you Aeson....  :\ It is DEFINTELY possible to get sick on Antarctica.

I ... uhh ... won't go into details HERE, but it happens. Believe me.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Got news for you Aeson....  :\ It is DEFINTELY possible to get sick on Antarctica.
> 
> I ... uhh ... won't go into details HERE, but it happens. Believe me.



"sick" sure, but I'm fairly certain that Aeson's right.  The cold virus can't survive wild in Antartica, you or someone in your group would have to have brought it in from warmer climes.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *You* were upset by "nary a touch of green away from the parks?
> 
> Warlock ... did you change somehow when I was not looking?




I like me my indoor plumbing, but I hate cities. I live in Western Mass, lots of towns, colleges, and a few small cities (compared to other places), and farms. We have a LOT of greenery. 

And yes, I despise all this plant fornication messing up my air, but it's better than the stale, exhaust smelling air of Boston (or anything of similar or larger size). Just because I don't like flowers and pollen doesn't mean I don't like the air cleansing power of plants.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> "sick" sure, but I'm fairly certain that Aeson's right.  The cold virus can't survive wild in Antartica, you or someone in your group would have to have brought it in from warmer climes.




Or you had to lick a core sample full of frozen prehistoric virii...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now just a cotton pickin minute. There are TWO New Yorks frogman ... TWO of them: New York City and the rest of the state.
> 
> They are as different as ... well ... fungi and amphibians!



Well I don't know which one the song is about.  Aeson just assumed and we went from there.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Or you had to lick a core sample full of frozen prehistoric virii...



Am I the only one thinking that you've just hit upon the plot for the next summer movie blockbuster?

It's like Outbreak meets Jurassic Park meets March of the Penguins.  We'll be rich!

Hive:  The Movie


----------



## Mycanid

Frogman! A pleasure to see your amphibious face. 

A noticed the write up of the psion, btw.

Very nice. Shopkeeper with a mind more useful than for counting change, eh?   

Two of us are up on the boards stats wise ... [patiently waiting for the others].


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I like me my indoor plumbing, but I hate cities. I live in Western Mass, lots of towns, colleges, and a few small cities (compared to other places), and farms. We have a LOT of greenery.
> 
> And yes, I despise all this plant fornication messing up my air, but it's better than the stale, exhaust smelling air of Boston (or anything of similar or larger size). Just because I don't like flowers and pollen doesn't mean I don't like the air cleansing power of plants.




Ah ha ... I remember now. 

Afternoon warlock!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Or you had to lick a core sample full of frozen prehistoric virii...




Ewwwwwwww ....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one thinking that you've just hit upon the plot for the next summer movie blockbuster?
> 
> It's like Outbreak meets Jurassic Park meets March of the Penguins.  We'll be rich!
> 
> Hive:  The Movie



It has to be a sequel. They're only making sequels and TV show adaptations these days.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one thinking that you've just hit upon the plot for the next summer movie blockbuster?
> 
> It's like Outbreak meets Jurassic Park meets March of the Penguins.  We'll be rich!
> 
> Hive:  The Movie




 

Okay ... hafrogman wins the noprize for the strangest remark in here in the past few days!   

Congrats!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well I don't know which one the song is about.  Aeson just assumed and we went from there.



I didn't know which one but I've been to upstate New York as well. It's still hot and humid and looks much like Georgia except no kudzu.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It has to be a sequel. They're only making sequels and TV show adaptations these days.




Seems to be so ... blech.  :\ 

Hiya Aeson!

"Oh sleep! it is a gentle thing,
Beloved from pole to pole!..."


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Got news for you Aeson....  :\ It is DEFINTELY possible to get sick on Antarctica.
> 
> I ... uhh ... won't go into details HERE, but it happens. Believe me.



Have you been there?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't know which one but I've been to upstate New York as well. It's still hot and humid and looks much like Georgia except no kudzu.




The song is about the city ... I assume the one that begins:

"Start spreading the news...."

Yes?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you been there?




Now JUSTA minute!    

I said I wasn't going to go into it here.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one thinking that you've just hit upon the plot for the next summer movie blockbuster?
> 
> It's like Outbreak meets Jurassic Park meets March of the Penguins.  We'll be rich!
> 
> Hive:  The Movie




March of the Icy Zombie Velocipenguin Ninja Jedi [now with 100% more LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A THERMOS(TM)]


----------



## Mycanid

March of the ... alright ... I am obviously TOTALLY Outclassed zany-wise by all of you in here.   

I humble myself before your (collective/plural) zaniness.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> It has to be a sequel. They're only making sequels and TV show adaptations these days.



Nah, every so often something else comes along.

P.S. It could also be a remake.


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... hafrogman wins the noprize for the strangest remark in here in the past few days!
> 
> Congrats!



Pfft, you think that's the strangest?  I'm serious.

HIVEMIND

A group of excentric, yet brilliant explorers goes journeying into the deepest, most desolate reaches of Antartica.

Mycanid, a reclusive botanist.
Hafrogman, a jocular physicist.
Goldmoon, their amazonian military escort.
Aeson, the amorous quartermaster.
Along with Frukathka, The One Warlock, Bront, Aurora, The Heckler and various other side characters that I can't be bothered to look up right now. . .

The group's journey is beset by hardship, but they persevere, doing ice borings to explore the hidden history of this frozen land.  The discovery of an ancient viral strain encased in ice thrills the group, until Bront, loses a bet and licks the sample.  Within moments, the prehistoric virus has taken over his mind.  He turns to the others, madness in his eyes, and utters those terrifying words.

"This thread is worthless without pics!"

Now the hunt is on in a race against time, the elements and their own corrupted teammates, as one by one the group succumbs to the will of the hivemind.  The infected work with a single minded purpose, to spread their dark thoughts out to the world.  Can a cure be found, or will all be forced to become one?

Summer, 2010!

I'd watch it!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now JUSTA minute!
> 
> I said I wasn't going to go into it here.



I didn't ask you for details other than if you've been there. I'm starting to think you're in hiding. Who are you hiding from? Russians? The Mob? Aunt Gertie?


----------



## Mycanid

[Sean Connery voice mode]

Ohhh .... myyy .... GOD!

[/Sean Connery Voice mode]

FOCROFLMAO!!!!!!

I can't breathe! HELP!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> March of the Icy Zombie Velocipenguin Ninja Jedi [now with 100% more LIGHTSABERY DEATH IN A THERMOS(TM)]



Okay, slightly different route.  But I'd watch that one too.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, every so often something else comes along.
> 
> P.S. It could also be a remake.
> Pfft, you think that's the strangest?  I'm serious.
> 
> HIVEMIND
> 
> A group of excentric, yet brilliant explorers goes journeying into the deepest, most desolate reaches of Antartica.
> 
> Mycanid, a reclusive botanist.
> Hafrogman, a jocular physicist.
> Goldmoon, their amazonian military escort.
> Aeson, the amorous quartermaster.
> Along with Frukathka, The One Warlock, Bront, Aurora, The Heckler and various other side characters that I can't be bothered to look up right now. . .
> 
> The group's journey is beset by hardship, but they persevere, doing ice borings to explore the hidden history of this frozen land.  The discovery of an ancient viral strain encased in ice thrills the group, until Bront, loses a bet and licks the sample.  Within moments, the prehistoric virus has taken over his mind.  He turns to the others, madness in his eyes, and utters those terrifying words.
> 
> "This thread is worthless without pics!"
> 
> Now the hunt is on in a race against time, the elements and their own corrupted teammates, as one by one the group succumbs to the will of the hivemind.  The infected work with a single minded purpose, to spread their dark thoughts out to the world.  Can a cure be found, or will all be forced to become one?
> 
> Summer, 2010!
> 
> I'd watch it!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't ask you for details other than if you've been there. I'm starting to think you're in hiding. Who are you hiding from? Russians? The Mob? Aunt Gertie?




SHHHHHHHH!!!

 

They're everywhere....


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Sean Connery voice mode]
> 
> Ohhh .... myyy .... GOD!
> 
> [/Sean Connery Voice mode]
> 
> FOCROFLMAO!!!!!!
> 
> I can't breathe! HELP!!!!



Don't worry. Fru will be here to give you CPR soon. Hold on.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> SHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They're everywhere....



How do you know I'm not one of them? I could be Aunt Gertie.


----------



## Mycanid

[Climbs back into his chair .....]

Ack ... my poor ribs.   

I'm still not seeing the movie though, even if the trailer was funny.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you know I'm not one of them? I could be Aunt Gertie.




Because I never had an aunt named Gertie.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Because I never had an aunt named Gertie.  :\



That you know of. MUHAAAA


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Climbs back into his chair .....]
> 
> Ack ... my poor ribs.
> 
> I'm still not seeing the movie though, even if the trailer was funny.



I still maintain that it sounds like the actual plot of a summer blockbuster.

Maybe this says something more about summer blockbusters than it does the Hive, but whatever.  You've got an isolated location (like a stranded spaceship or a small island) and some sort of threat (like an alien or rampant dinosaurs) loose among a small group of heroes that get picked off one by one.  Add in the zombie movie theme of the fallen become the antagonists and we're pretty much there.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That you know of. MUHAAAA




Let me think ... An aunt. That would mean it would have to be either married to my uncle or a sister to my legal or biological father.  One moment please.

[Checks super-secret records from an unmentionable place]

No ... my contacts say I never had an Aunt Gertie.

Please try again.

This is a recording.

BEEP!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> An aunt. That would mean it would have to be either married to my uncle or a sister to my legal or biological father.



Gertie Lee, sister of Bruce?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I still maintain that it sounds like the actual plot of a summer blockbuster.
> 
> Maybe this says something more about summer blockbusters than it does the Hive, but whatever.  You've got an isolated location (like a stranded spaceship or a small island) and some sort of threat (like an alien or rampant dinosaurs) loose among a small group of heroes that get picked off one by one.  Add in the zombie movie theme of the fallen become the antagonists and we're pretty much there.




Hmm  ... no wonder I don't go to summer blockbusters, or even the movies in general much anymore.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Gertie Lee, sister of Bruce?




Hmm ... did Bruce Lee actually have a sister?  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I still maintain that it sounds like the actual plot of a summer blockbuster.
> 
> Maybe this says something more about summer blockbusters than it does the Hive, but whatever.  You've got an isolated location (like a stranded spaceship or a small island) and some sort of threat (like an alien or rampant dinosaurs) loose among a small group of heroes that get picked off one by one.  Add in the zombie movie theme of the fallen become the antagonists and we're pretty much there.




Eh, those Alien Dinosaurs aren't a threat, they just want some chocolate...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Eh, those Alien Dinosaurs aren't a threat, they just want some chocolate...




Bummer they had to land in Antarctica then ...  :\


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Eh, those Alien Dinosaurs aren't a threat, they just want some chocolate...



Me too. I want some chocolate.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bummer they had to land in Antarctica then ...  :\




Nobody ever said dinosaurs were good navigators....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nobody ever said dinosaurs were good navigators....




Whales on the other hand....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me too. I want some chocolate.




I was thinking that myself, but alas, no M&Ms in the office today


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I was thinking that myself, but alas, no M&Ms in the office today



I'd walk out over that if I were you. That is an outrage.


----------



## Mycanid

Oooo! Oooo! I have some!   

Who wants some M&M's?

I had em in my pocket as I was walking to work this morning and I ... hmm ... feels kinda softer than I remember ... hmm ... ummm ...    ... err ... never mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd walk out over that if I were you. That is an outrage.




Well, since I'm usually the one who buys the extra big bag and shares, it would probably confuse people...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooo! Oooo! I have some!
> 
> Who wants some M&M's?
> 
> I had em in my pocket as I was walking to work this morning and I ... hmm ... feels kinda softer than I remember ... hmm ... ummm ...    ... err ... never mind.



They melt in your pocket not in your hand.  

Put them in the fridge. They be good in no time.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> They melt in your pocket not in your hand.
> 
> Put them in the fridge. They be good in no time.




Well ... I'm afraid I have a misshapen chocolate bar now.  :\ 

I had a surprising thing happen as I was walking to work this morning. At one point as I was walking a Monarch Butterfly fly literally 2 inches away from my face. when I turned to follow his flight (still walking) he circled around me for about 2 or 3 minutes and then flew away. I thought "How nice to have come and say hello!" But then I realized that I had not been paying attention to the road. If there had been a rattlesnake there I woulda got nailed.  :\  Fortunately, no rattler.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, since I'm usually the one who buys the extra big bag and shares, it would probably confuse people...




Well, next time you go and get some save a little for the hive.   

I can assure you it would be MOST graciously received.


----------



## Mycanid

Alright lads and lasses - the SuSe linux trial comp is UP and running.

Time to fiddle and poke around and try a few things....

Brain needed, so I will step out for the moment. I'll be back later on, I think.


----------



## The_Warlock

I'm out too, freelance tech call to do...sometimes crazy people are allowed to use computers...it never ends well, except for my pocket...

later


----------



## Mycanid

I .... have .... returned!  

I think that is enough tinkering with the linux machine for now. I'm going to update it with several hundreds of mb updates, so that will keep that busy for a bit.

Also, I am making a system backup of the main editor's machine (he left for China this morning) before replacing it with the new machine I've been slowly chipping away at in between jobs the past several days.

I'll be slowly chipping away at that too while looking in and out of the place.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I .... have .... returned!



I .... have .... a headache  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I .... have .... returned!



I .... have .... to depart! 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I .... have .... a headache  :\



I'm .... getting .... one.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm .... getting .... *s*o*m*e.




Fixed it for you.  Here's hopin'!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hivers.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I .... have .... a headache  :\




As TOW said ... may the advil be with you.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A noticed the write up of the psion, btw.
> 
> Very nice. Shopkeeper with a mind more useful than for counting change, eh?
> 
> Two of us are up on the boards stats wise ... [patiently waiting for the others].



Yes, we should start working on backgrounds.

A dream dwarf and a half-elf. . . very distant cousins?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya hivers.




Ah HA! Fru'ific fury returns!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, we should start working on backgrounds.
> 
> A dream dwarf and a half-elf. . . very distant cousins?




Hmm ... I have been working diligently on my background, admittedly. I'd be kinda surprised if our paths somehow intersected. Guess they have to SOMEtime ... otherwise how would we meet in the tavern and raucously carouse and all that nonsense?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I .... have .... to depart!
> 
> I'm .... getting .... one.




DRAT ... and I was just about to call my poor long lost Auntie on the phone too.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya hivers.



Hey Fru.  How would you like a part in a movie I'm writing?  You could be the intrepid husky hander.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I have been working diligently on my background, admittedly. I'd be kinda surprised if our paths somehow intersected. Guess they have to SOMEtime ... otherwise how would we meet in the tavern and raucously carouse and all that nonsense?




How many are playing now? And who is playing what exactly?

Oh and..Herro!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Fru.  How would you like a part in a movie I'm writing?  You could be the intrepid husky hander.




The Sled driver? Better be a Lloooonnnnnnggggggg sled.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> How many are playing now? And who is playing what exactly?
> 
> Oh and..Herro!




RAGGY!   

Hiya hero.

Well, lessee - hafrogman and frukathka are two of the players - thats the amphibian and the feline over there ... and there - and DogMoon will be there, and Prince of Happiness, who I've not notices the past few days. So ... five of us, with two characters posted and a willing DM so far.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> RAGGY!
> 
> Hiya hero.
> 
> Well, lessee - hafrogman and frukathka are two of the players - thats the amphibian and the feline over there ... and there - and DogMoon will be there, and Prince of Happiness, who I've not notices the past few days. So ... five of us, with two characters posted and a willing DM so far.




Cool. Five is a pretty solid number for a Group. I thought about trying to horn in with a concept, but methinks you have enough players.


----------



## Mycanid

Interestingly, one of them wants to play an astral contruct.   

Never thought about THAT as an option, but RC is a very creative and inventive sort and I am sure he'll come up with SOMEthing to do with it.

Yeah ... I was thinking somewhere between 4 and 6 would be a good size too.

It's a going slow, but it IS going. We will see if it "catches".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Fru.  How would you like a part in a movie I'm writing?  You could be the intrepid husky hander.



Whats the husky hander do?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> How many are playing now? And who is playing what exactly?
> 
> Oh and..Herro!



I've narrowed down my options to a wood elf fighter.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've narrowed down my options to a wood elf fighter.




An EXCELLENT choice Fru.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats the husky hander do?



You'd be one of a crew of brave explorers.

You'd probably be eaten.

See the movie post.
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3586977&postcount=20229


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> An EXCELLENT choice Fru.



Thanks. I started statting her out last night.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks. I started statting her out last night.



Dude, you could be my MOM!  That'd be awesome.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You'd be one of a crew of brave explorers.
> 
> You'd probably be eaten.
> 
> See the movie post.
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3586977&postcount=20229









OMG. Oh, oh, oh, Owwwww!

I think I dislodged a lung.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks. I started statting her out last night.




A her?!   

Well ... why not.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, you could be my MOM!  That'd be awesome.



All right, thats fine. 

EDIT: However, one thing to keep in mind is that fact that shes practically an amazon among elves. She is 6'1".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A her?!
> 
> Well ... why not.  :\



Shaylea Starwind.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, thats fine.
> 
> EDIT: However, one thing to keep in mind is that fact that shes practically an amazon among elves. She is 6'1".



That is pretty damn tall.  Dad was apparently a midget, cause I'm 5'4".  I think it'll create an interesting dynamic, being about the same maturity as my mother, but ~100 years younger.  He's also not very wood elf-y.  Expect much parent-child type angst


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You'd probably be eaten.




By a grue?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> By a grue?



Nah, it'd be light out.  He might be eaten by Bront.  It depends on who gets eaten first.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, thats fine.
> 
> EDIT: However, one thing to keep in mind is that fact that shes practically an amazon among elves. She is 6'1".




Holy smokes! What - this pc been inspired by Goldmoon or something?  

She's going to be a flagpole.   

My dwarf is a little taller than normal, but is also immensely fat. Hafrogman's pc is a foot taller and weighs 20 lbs. LESS than I do.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Shaylea Starwind.




A nice name though.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That is pretty damn tall.  Dad was apparently a midget, cause I'm 5'4".  I think it'll create an interesting dynamic, being about the same maturity as my mother, but ~100 years younger.  He's also not very wood elf-y.  Expect much parent-child type angst




Oh Lord .....  :\  

Here it comes.

"I TOLD you NOT to eat between meals!"

"Awww ... c'mon mom!"

Yeesh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Holy smokes! What - this pc been inspired by Goldmoon or something?
> 
> She's going to be a flagpole.
> 
> My dwarf is a little taller than normal, but is also immensely fat. Hafrogman's pc is a foot taller and weighs 20 lbs. LESS than I do.



Well I exrapolated the info from the height/weight chart and made her 140 lbs.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> By a grue?




Hiya Heckler.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh Lord .....  :\
> 
> Here it comes.
> 
> "I TOLD you NOT to eat between meals!"
> 
> "Awww ... c'mon mom!"
> 
> Yeesh.



Well, see the funny thing is, the child is the LN one, and I expect a wood elf to be of a more chaotic bent.  Think more (pop culture reference that you would never get).  The flighty, hedonistic mother, and the straight-laced child embarressed by the relation.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well I exrapolated the info from the height/weight chart and made her 140 lbs.




Still skinny.

Heck. I am 5'7" and weigh 140 lbs. and people are always saying I am too skinny, don't eat enough, etc., etc. 

But you want a slender elven amazon then why not?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, see the funny thing is, the child is the LN one, and I expect a wood elf to be of a more chaotic bent.  Think more (pop culture reference that you would never get).  The flighty, hedonistic mother, and the straight-laced child embarressed by the relation.




You're right ... I don't get the reference.

What's with the 6'1" amazon elf making love to a human?! I'd be kinda scared maself.  

Well, at least we know what kind of "half" elf you are - wood elf.

Hmm ... Maybe your last name would be the name of your biological father then?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya Heckler.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Still skinny.
> 
> Heck. I am 5'7" and weigh 140 lbs. and people are always saying I am too skinny, don't eat enough, etc., etc.
> 
> But you want a slender elven amazon then why not?



Hmm, I'll up her to 160 lbs then.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

>




HOw's your mental health today?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

>



Hey Heckler. How are you today?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'll up her to 160 lbs then.




No! AUGH! I didn't mean to cause that!   

If she is 140 lbs. let her be 140 lbs. She'll just be ripped to death muscle wise ... like (you listening frogman?) Bruce Lee was.


----------



## Heckler

I'm doing okay.  I'm a little bummed 'cause our game got cancelled AGAIN.  

Other than that, I'm fine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That is pretty damn tall.  Dad was apparently a midget, cause I'm 5'4".  I think it'll create an interesting dynamic, being about the same maturity as my mother, but ~100 years younger.  He's also not very wood elf-y.  Expect much parent-child type angst



Okay, got her age. She's 130 years old.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You're right ... I don't get the reference.
> ...
> Hmm ... Maybe your last name would be the name of your biological father then?




Fine, you want a chance to regonize it?  Absolutely Fabulous.

...

Presumably.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No! AUGH! I didn't mean to cause that!
> 
> If she is 140 lbs. let her be 140 lbs. She'll just be ripped to death muscle wise ... like (you listening frogman?) Bruce Lee was.



Well, she does have  a 20 Str. 140 still sound right?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'll up her to 160 lbs then.



Actually, if you look at the human woman table, they can go up to 6'1", which would be 125-245 lbs.  So, as an elf, naturally lighter of build, 140 isn't out of bounds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually, if you look at the human woman table, they can go up to 6'1", which would be 125-245 lbs.  So, as an elf, naturally lighter of build, 140 isn't out of bounds.



Thats what I figured.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, got her age. She's 130 years old.



I was looking at ~21, so it was a young birth, but hardly impossible.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm doing okay.  I'm a little bummed 'cause our thread got deleted AGAIN.
> 
> Other than that, I'm fine.




Corrected that for ya.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm doing okay.  I'm a little bummed 'cause our game got cancelled AGAIN.
> 
> Other than that, I'm fine.




Awww heck (I mean ... umm ... AHEM!) yes ... bummer, I mean.   

Sorry to hear that Heckler.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, got her age. She's 130 years old.




40 plus years older than Qore.....


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Corrected that for ya.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, she does have  a 20 Str. 140 still sound right?




WHoa. SOunds fine. Madame Lee, it is a pleasure to meet you ... umm ... put that sword down ma'am ...


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Corrected that for ya.




Hey there DM - ya see that RC gave the "go ahead" for the astral construct?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fine, you want a chance to regonize it?  Absolutely Fabulous.




Hmm ... still no clue.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You'd be one of a crew of brave explorers.
> 
> You'd probably be eaten.
> 
> See the movie post.
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3586977&postcount=20229




What the?  I'm not listed in there?  I'm among the miscellaneous people that don't even get mentioned?  SHAME!  SHAME I SAY!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there DM - ya see that RC gave the "go ahead" for the astral construct?




Yeah, already posted in that thread.  Trying to think of good races atm.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... still no clue.  :\



That's why I didn't even try.  British comedy from the 90's.  It followed two aging debutantes and their escapades.  The main character had a long-suffering daughter who was a normal and level headed girl, but who stayed around out of some misguided sense of loyalty to her mother.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What the?  I'm not listed in there?  I'm among the miscellaneous people that don't even get mentioned?  SHAME!  SHAME I SAY!



You just got assigned the role of lead husky.  Congrats.  Keep up the whining and I'll make you 2nd.  You know what your view is then, don't you?    

I just listed people who had posted in the last 20 posts, plus Bront who posted first in the entire thread.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, already posted in that thread.  Trying to think of good races atm.




HOw about a halfling astral construct?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You're right ... I don't get the reference.




Gotta go back to a time when Myc had a TV.

Think _Alex P. Keaton_ from *Family Ties.* Conservative son embarrased by Hippie Parents.

edit: Not as audacious as "AbFab..but enough to get the gyst.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Gotta go back to I time when Myc had a TV.
> 
> Think _Alex P. Keaton_ from *Family Ties.* Conservative son embarrassed by Hippie Parents.




Oh yeah ... vaguely remembers. Man ... its been a long time since I thought of THAT.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Gotta go back to I time when Myc had a TV.
> 
> Think _Alex P. Keaton_ from *Family Ties.* Conservative son embarrased by Hippie Parents.



I don't think he's ever had a TV.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yeah ... vaguely remembers. Man ... its been a long time since I thought of THAT.  :\



Or I could be wrong.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't think he's ever had a TV.




No sir ... I have. Believe you me. 

Even if I didn't I watched TV a'plenty at hero's place ... we had a lot of laughs watching late night tv together!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> late night tv together!



Late night TV?  I can do that.  Nick at Night, perhaps?  Bewitched.

I'm Darren, She's Endora.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No sir ... I have. Believe you me.
> 
> Even if I didn't I watched TV a'plenty at hero's place ... we had a lot of laughs watching late night tv together!




There was also a tradition of going over and watching Bravestarr and Darkwing Duck after school.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Late night TV?  I can do that.  Nick at Night, perhaps?  Bewitched.
> 
> I'm Darren, She's Endora.




No ... I mean like Elvira: Up All Night.   

and yes ... BRAVESTAR and DARKWING DUCK! (Let's ... get ... dangerous!   )


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... I mean like Elvira: Up All Night.



... Did all that cleavage have an effect on your childhood?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... I mean like Elvira: Up All Night.
> 
> and yes ... BRAVESTAR and DARKWING DUCK! (Let's ... get ... dangerous!   )



I loved Darkwing Duck. I have great memories of watching it during my high school years.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... Did all that cleavage have an effect on your childhood?




No more than any other child my age.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You just got assigned the role of lead husky.  Congrats.  Keep up the whining and I'll make you 2nd.  You know what your view is then, don't you?




Whine?  Grrrrrr.  Do not make the pack angry.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HOw about a halfling astral construct?




Halfling?  Um, naw.  I have a Halfling character in another Pbp campaign.

Will choose something else.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Whine?  Grrrrrr.  Do not make the pack angry.




Ya frogman ... you shoulda seen what he threatened to do to all my entings last night.   [shudders]

(I kid DM, I kid.   )


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Halfling?  Um, naw.  I have a Halfling character in another Pbp campaign.
> 
> Will choose something else.




Hmm ... what about those martial arts rhino people?  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I just listed people who had posted in the last 20 posts, plus Bront who posted first in the entire thread.




Good thing you didn't choose one of those times after Mega finished speaking with himself.  The movie would be the multiple facets of Megamania and would contain no one else.

Speaking of which, don't think he's been on as much recently.


----------



## hafrogman

nevermind.  Not paying attention.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what about those martial arts rhino people?  :\




Martial arts rhino people?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what about those martial arts rhino people?  :\



Um, what book are they from?


How about. . . kobold!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what about those martial arts rhino people?  :\




And should my cohort be a warthog person?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Martial arts rhino people?




SOmebody help me out here ...I think they are from the Book of Exalted Deeds?   

They are called .... ack! ... I will think of it ... Rhek? Maybe?  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what about those martial arts rhino people?  :\




Rhek, Book of Exalted Deeds....very very Lawful Good


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um, what book are they from?
> 
> How about. . . kobold!




An astral construct kobold? Hmm .... wouldn't have though of THAT one.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Rhek, Book of Exalted Deeds....very very Lawful Good




Thanks warlock ... not so quick on the ole mental feet as I used to be, it seems (like 20 years ago!)....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon alert!

Brace yourself!    Incoming!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Rhek, Book of Exalted Deeds....very very Lawful Good



Hmmm, what do you know.  Interesting.  I had a character concept once that could have used knowing about that race.  I tried to use an anthropomorphic rhino from Savage Species instead.  Would have been much simpler with a base race.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, what do you know.  Interesting.  I had a character concept once that could have used knowing about that race.  I tried to use an anthropomorphic rhino from Savage Species instead.  Would have been much simpler with a base race.




But between HD and LA, you start at "8th level" before taking a class...useful in some runs, not in others


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Goldmoon alert!
> 
> Brace yourself!    Incoming!




Are you a Buddy List stalker??


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But between HD and LA, you start at "8th level" before taking a class...useful in some runs, not in others



  Ah, Rhino was 6 or so I think.  It's been a while since I looked at it.  Pity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Martial arts rhino people?



Rhek [Chaosgrinder].


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But between HD and LA, you start at "8th level" before taking a class...useful in some runs, not in others




Hmm ... may not work in this setting too well. Ah well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How about. . . kobold!



Races of the Dragon has a smattering of info on kobolds.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you a Buddy List stalker??




No, no. I just saw that she posted in another thread ... that's all.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... may not work in this setting too well. Ah well.



Yeah, I wasn't planning on resurrecting it.  Fun concept though, looks like I lost it in the crash though.  Alas.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... looks like Goldmoon gave me the slip. She's not "incoming" at present. Ah well.   

Maybe later. She's probably landing a plane or something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... may not work in this setting too well. Ah well.




Yeah, I don't think so either.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... looks like Goldmoon gave me the slip. She's not "incoming" at present. Ah well.
> 
> Maybe later. She's probably landing a plane or something.



Hopefully, she'll chime in later.


----------



## hero4hire

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But between HD and LA, you start at "8th level" before taking a class...useful in some runs, not in others




Info on the Rhek can be found here.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you a Buddy List stalker??



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry bout that ... had to step out for a sec.


----------



## The_Warlock

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Info on the Rhek can be found here.




Oh, I forgot they were a web preview...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing.




Tsk tsk...naughty man...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo! 5k posts!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! 5k posts!




Congrats.   I got up to 3000 (I believe) pre-system crash and became a LOT less active afterwards.

5K is impressive. I am sure the Hive helps out a lot.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Congrats.   I got up to 3000 (I believe) pre-system crash and became a LOT less active afterwards.
> 
> 5K is impressive. I am sure the Hive helps out a lot.




Got that right.  :\ 

These guys bring out my garrulousness, and you know (perhaps no one better!) how talkative I can be when feeling comfortable around friendly sorts!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! 5k posts!



Less than a thousand more for next level.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Less than a thousand more for next level.




Quite a ways yet.  :\ 

*sigh*

Anyhoo ... DogMoon - what about being an animal - like a riding dog or an octopus or a light warhorse?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Quite a ways yet.  :\
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Anyhoo ... DogMoon - what about being an animal - like a riding dog or an octopus or a light warhorse?




Unless it's an Aquatic campaign, I seriously doubt an Octopus would be a good idea.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyhoo ... DogMoon - what about being an animal - like a riding dog or an octopus or a light warhorse?



Anthropomorhpic or awakened would be best.

Maybe use the Bipedal template from the Advanced Bestiary.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unless it's an Aquatic campaign, I seriously doubt an Octopus would be a good idea.




Just trying to offer ... well ... choices. I mean, this is America, right? A country with so many choices that it deadens and sometimes even semi-paralyzes our abilities to choose?

[AHEM! Nervously looks around hoping he will not be struck with a mod stick.   ]

Sooo ... whaddaya think about a riding dog?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sooo ... whaddaya think about a riding dog?



I think Mycanid just wants a mount for his Dwarf.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk...naughty man...chuckle



Honestly. I have folks on my buddy list. Why have it if you don't look to see if they're on?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think Mycanid just wants a mount for his Dwarf.




 

Whoa. My dwarf is WAY too fat. With all his equipment he weighs 240-250 lbs. What poor hound is gonna carry THAT around?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What poor hound is gonna carry THAT around?  :\



A rottweiler could pull it off.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A rottweiler could pull it off.




Too tempermental. Might try and eat the poor dwarf.    Lots of meat on THOSE bones.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Honestly. I have folks on my buddy list. Why have it if you don't look to see if they're on?




You were making a funny, I made a funny...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Too tempermental. Might try and eat the poor dwarf.    Lots of meat on THOSE bones.



It all depends on how the animal is treated as it is reared. Give it enough love and it'll be a loving animal.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You were making a funny, I made a funny...



At least I didn't say she was on the list.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It all depends on how the animal is treated as it is reared. Give it enough love and it'll be a loving animal.




Umm ... its an intelligent Astral Construct run by Dog Moon, and I'm sure he doesn't want to carry 250lbs. of dwarf into a battle.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least I didn't say she was on the list.




btw Aeson ... you listen to the cd all the way through yet?

[Wonders in the back of his mind where Mega and Aurora have been recently]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... its an intelligent Astral Construct run by Dog Moon, and I'm sure he doesn't want to carry 250lbs. of dwarf into a battle.



Oh....silly me.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... its an intelligent Astral Construct run by Dog Moon, and I'm sure he doesn't want to carry 250lbs. of dwarf into a battle.




Though I am quite entertained by the image!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> btw Aeson ... you listen to the cd all the way through yet?
> 
> [Wonders in the back of his mind where Mega and Aurora have been recently]



It is a long CD. I haven't had a chance to listen to them all. I got through the first dozen last night. I hadn't had a chance to listen more. It's very good so far. Thank you.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Though I am quite entertained by the image!




If Dog Moon were to trip and I crashed on top of him I might splatter him back to the astral goo form he began from .... Yuck.


----------



## Mycanid

K folks ... I am signing off for the night.

C'yall later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> K folks ... I am signing off for the night.
> 
> C'yall later!



Later Myc!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... its an intelligent Astral Construct run by Dog Moon, and I'm sure he doesn't want to carry 250lbs. of dwarf into a battle.




You need to be a skinny Dwarf.  How about a 50 lb Dwarf?


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You need to be a skinny Dwarf.  How about a 50 lb Dwarf?




That's called a halfling...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's called a halfling...




Hehe. The bearded halfling.



Sounds like a good Tavern name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What if you played an Astral Construct Bear? Then Myc could have a mount.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What if you played an Astral Construct Bear? Then Myc could have a mount.




You guys do realize that I myself am not actually an Astral Construct, right?  I'll just be summoning them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You guys do realize that I myself am not actually an Astral Construct, right?  I'll just be summoning them.



Oh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

And we're back. :shew:


----------



## The_Warlock

*Avatar Icons for Goldmoon using a Gold Moon*

Ok, this is what happens when I have no direction for a piece...chuckle

The icons may be too small for quality icons, it's hard to tell until they are against a backdrop.

Enjoy

EDIT: The Thumbnails, despite what they look like, do not have a full black background, but transparencies with different "moon" amounts.

EDIT2: Fixed some pixel bleed on the icons.


----------



## hafrogman

That is indeed a gold moon.
Any particular reason the woman is blue?  Not a bad choice, it creates a nice contrast.  I was just curious.


----------



## Aeson

He's into blue chicks?


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That is indeed a gold moon.
> Any particular reason the woman is blue?  Not a bad choice, it creates a nice contrast.  I was just curious.




Well, obviously, she's blue because she's on the moon and there's no atmosphere.  She's asphyxiating.


----------



## Heckler

Or maybe she's lonely.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's into blue chicks?



One too many times watching Rebecca Romijn-Stamos as Mystique?







			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> Or maybe she's lonely.



Aeson will volunter to keep her company, I'm sure.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aeson will volunter to keep her company, I'm sure.



I knew there was a reason I liked you. You always think of others before yourself.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That is indeed a gold moon.
> Any particular reason the woman is blue?  Not a bad choice, it creates a nice contrast.  I was just curious.




The color worked with the Boris Valejo Vs. Art Deco feel...also fit well with the grey shading left over from the pencil drawing without having to do MORE opacity tweaking.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aeson will volunter to keep her company, I'm sure.




But what if he starts asphyxiating? Maybe she's just a trap for the unwary?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I knew there was a reason I liked you. You always think of others before yourself.



That's me, generous to a fault.







			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But what if he starts asphyxiating? Maybe she's just a trap for the unwary?



Shhhhh.  Don't let on.  He thinks I'm being nice.


*Blue moon, you saw me standing alone. . .*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's me, generous to a fault.Shhhhh.  Don't let on.  He thinks I'm being nice.
> 
> 
> *Blue moon, you saw me standing alone. . .*



hafrogman --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<-- Aeson


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> hafrogman -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-- Aeson



Ref!  Ref!  He's giving me the chair!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ref!  Ref!  He's giving me the chair!



I'll give you the chair.


----------



## megamania

90 hour work weeks suck.......

going to sleep agin....


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll give you the chair.



I feel vaguely threatened.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I feel vaguely threatened.




Probably has something to do with the electricity...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's into blue chicks?




Irda?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Irda?




Well, they've got the "tall" aspect I like...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The color worked with the Boris Valejo Vs. Art Deco feel...also fit well with the grey shading left over from the pencil drawing without having to do MORE opacity tweaking.




BTW warlock ... I think you did a good job on the pics!  I wonder what Goldmoon will think? (Of course, I've not yet caught up!)


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, they've got the "tall" aspect I like...chuckle




Good morning btw folks!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ref!  Ref!  He's giving me the chair!




Whoa! WWF in the hive!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I feel vaguely threatened.



The chair over the head didn't threaten you but the electric chair does?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 90 hour work weeks suck.......
> 
> going to sleep again....




Sleep well ... poor Mega.


----------



## jonesy

The geek's dreaming, mail pinging
Man waiting for the mailman bringing
That stack of books - D&D
Morning game quickly, bit dicy?
Got a half hour, quick surfing
Take a glass of coke and the blog is fuming
My funny post makes you laugh
Twist the context and I read it back
There come the answers in a stream
Buddy, don't flame me
I promise I'll fix it
After about a million other posts

Well, it's ok. It's so nice
It's just another day in the hivemind


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The chair over the head didn't threaten you but the electric chair does?




Hmm ... maybe his head has damage resistance (blunt weapons) but not to energy (electricity?)


----------



## Aeson

Since I am a pacifist I  will not cause harm to another human being. I will however threaten animated violence with smilies.


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> The geek's dreaming, mail pinging
> Man waiting for the mailman bringing
> That stack of books - D&D
> Morning game quickly, bit dicy?
> Got a half hour, quick surfing
> Take a glass of coke and the blog is fuming
> My funny post makes you laugh
> Twist the context and I read it back
> There come the answers in a stream
> Buddy, don't flame me
> I promise I'll fix it
> After about a million other posts
> 
> Well, it's ok. It's so nice
> It's just another day in the hivemind




Hey there jonesy ... nice to see you wander through here again.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... maybe his head has damage resistance (blunt weapons) but not to energy (electricity?)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The chair over the head didn't threaten you but the electric chair does?




He's probably got a thick skull...but nobody likes being fried on an electric hot dog cooker...


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there jonesy ... nice to see you wander through here again.



They call me the wanderer yeah the wanderer
'Cause I'm the wanderer yeah the wanderer
Yeah I'm the wanderer yeah the wanderer
'Cause I'm a wanderer yeah a wanderer


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's probably got a thick skull...but nobody likes being fried on an electric hot dog cooker...



I bet we can find someone that kinky.


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> They call me the wanderer yeah the wanderer
> 'Cause I'm the wanderer yeah the wanderer
> Yeah I'm the wanderer yeah the wanderer
> 'Cause I'm a wanderer yeah a wanderer




Hmm ... also "A Rambler and a Gambler"?


----------



## jonesy

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... also "A Rambler and a Gambler"?



Like so?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VMpyfK44Nw


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> Like so?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VMpyfK44Nw




No, like so:

I'm a rambler
Lord I'm a gambler
I'm a long ways from home
If them people they don't like me
Lord they can leave me alone

It's a dark, and lord its rainin'
And the moon gives no light
My pony she wont travel
This dark road at night

Used to have me a pretty little sweetheart
Lord her age was nineteen
She was the flower of Belton
Lord, the rose of Celine

But her parents were all against me
And now she is the same
Lord, if I'm on your books babe
Wont you blot out my name

'Cause it's a dark and, dark and a  rainin'
And the moon gives no light
My pony can't hardly travel
Well, this dark road at night

I'm a rambler
I'm a gambler
I'm a long ways from home
Lord them people that don't like me
Better leave me alone



SHould hear it played alongside a 12 string guitar ... stupendous song!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... maybe his head has damage resistance (blunt weapons) but not to energy (electricity?)



Or maybe being hit over the head has only a chance of being fatal, while the electric chair is designed to kill you.

I've had plenty of people threaten me with violence.  That's old hat.  Death is a bit extreme.  As we established earlier with _X-Treme Death!(tm)_


----------



## hafrogman

jonesy said:
			
		

> They call me the wanderer yeah the wanderer
> 'Cause I'm the wanderer yeah the wanderer
> Yeah I'm the wanderer yeah the wanderer
> 'Cause I'm a wanderer yeah a wanderer



They called him the fondler, she said that he fondled her.
His hands went around, around, around, around.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or maybe being hit over the head has only a chance of being fatal, while the electric chair is designed to kill you.
> 
> I've had plenty of people threaten me with violence.  That's old hat.  Death is a bit extreme.  As we established earlier with _X-Treme Death!(tm)_




Got this thing with helicopters don't you frogman?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Got this thing with helicopters don't you frogman?



Not really, no.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bet we can find someone that kinky.




But we shouldn't WANT to find such a person...


----------



## jonesy

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've had plenty of people threaten me with violence.  That's old hat.  Death is a bit extreme.



Like I've always said, the Internet is a weird place.

I've been threatened with violence that would get you locked up in the Real World.

I've been threatened with death imaginitive in all its scope and lenght that would make a pulp writer jealous.

And all that in a single game of Counterstrike.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But we shouldn't WANT to find such a person...



Who knows what Aeson is looking for in a woman?  Different strokes and such forth.


*What AM I talking about, Willis?*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *What AM I talking about, Willis?*




I don't know...but STOP.


----------



## jonesy

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *What AM I talking about, Willis?*



Wabbit season? Penny dreadfulls? Chicken Little?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't know...but STOP.



 



Spoiler



okay.


----------



## The_Warlock

Some images not even the Hive can withstand. Thank you. chuckle


----------



## jonesy

If I _had_ a penny for *every* penny I ever _had_, how many pennies would I have?


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> If I _had_ a penny for *every* penny I ever _had_, how many pennies would I have?




Not enough to make a difference...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But we shouldn't WANT to find such a person...



No we shouldn't.


----------



## jonesy

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not enough to make a difference...



But if I were to get a penny for every penny I have, then having the pennies given to me for having pennies would entitle me to having pennies for the pennies I was given for having pennies, and those pennies entitled to me for having the pennies given to me for having pennies would give me the right to have pennies for the pennies entitled to me for having been given pennies for the pennies I had.


----------



## The_Warlock

jonesy said:
			
		

> But if I were to get a penny for every penny I have, then having the pennies given to me for having pennies would entitle me to having pennies for the pennies I was given for having pennies, and those pennies entitled to me for having the pennies given to me for having pennies would give me the right to have pennies for the pennies entitled to me for having been given pennies for the pennies I had.




Nope, you are only getting pennies for pennies you HAD. The pennies you are getting for them are pennies you HAVE, thus you don't get pennies for them. Additionally, I'm sure it's a limited time offer, so even if you give away the pennies you have, it's a one time disbursement, no more pennies for you, you crazy systems monkey...


----------



## Mycanid

Allright ... the fungus is confused about the penny thing....  :\


----------



## jonesy

I'm sorry, I must dash away now. There appears to be a jonesy signal high up in the clouds. The commissioner must have need of me to combat evil* crime once more as my secret alternate identity, jonesy. Why my secret indentity is the same one as the not-so secret one I'll never know, for I am poor of memory and light of wallet. What my wallet has anything to do with it one must ask my lawyer. That is, if I had one. Which I am not at liberty to discuss while he is my secret sidekick, lawyer-man. Together jumping across rooftops, jumping into peoples pools, and jumping just for the heck of it, we jump and jump to the police station. There to hear of the many things committed by evil geniuses lined up against the general populace, whoever the general populace might that moment be. Up, up, and down, and up, and away!

*as opposed to good crime, which we only eat wednesdays with mushrooms. Mmm, crime.


----------



## Mycanid

jonesy said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I must dash away now. There appears to be a jonesy signal high up in the clouds. The commissioner must have need of me to combat evil* crime once more as my secret alternate identity, jonesy. Why my secret indentity is the same one as the not-so secret one I'll never know, for I am poor of memory and light of wallet. What my wallet has anything to do with it one must ask my lawyer. That is, if I had one. Which I am not at liberty to discuss while he is my secret sidekick, lawyer-man. Together jumping across rooftops, jumping into peoples pools, and jumping just for the heck of it, we jump and jump to the police station. There to hear of the many things committed by evil geniuses lined up against the general populace, whoever the general populace might that moment be. Up, up, and down, and up, and away!
> 
> *as opposed to good crime, which we only eat wednesdays with mushrooms. Mmm, crime.




Adios then sir.    Nice to see you around again!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey hive, whats happening?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Allright ... the fungus is confused about the penny thing....  :\



Even I got it and I'm a moron.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa! WWF in the hive!



Actually, It's W(orld) W(restling) E(ntertainment) now Myc..

The World Wildlife Foundation has sole rights for the WWF acronym now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope, you are only getting pennies for pennies you HAD. The pennies you are getting for them are pennies you HAVE, thus you don't get pennies for them. Additionally, I'm sure it's a limited time offer, so even if you give away the pennies you have, it's a one time disbursement, no more pennies for you, you crazy systems monkey...



 I am totally confuzzled.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey hive, whats happening?




Yah ... you me both Fru ... must be a Finlandic type thing ... prolly Aeson and warlock have scandanavian blood somewhere in their family tree...  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey hive, whats happening?



*waves*







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, It's W(orld) W(restling) E(ntertainment) now Myc..
> 
> The World Wildlife Foundation has sole rights for the WWF acronym now.



*rolls his eyes*


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, It's W(orld) W(restling) E(ntertainment) now Myc..
> 
> The World Wildlife Foundation has sole rights for the WWF acronym now.




Aww man ... changing stuff on me again.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am totally confuzzled.




Blame Jonesy...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yah ... you me both Fru ... must be a Finlandic type thing ... prolly Aeson and warlock have scandanavian blood somewhere in their family tree...  :\



*looks puzzled*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> .....*rolls his eyes*




Always was amazed how skilled amphibians were at doing that.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Always was amazed how skilled amphibians were at doing that.



*puffs out his chest and looks smug*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *looks puzzled*




Its a kalevala thing frogman ... take too long to explain in here...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Its a kalevala thing frogman ... take to long too explain in here...



*shrugs*  *scratches his head*  *looks quizical*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *puffs out his chest and looks smug*



_*Invites Smaug into the hive*_


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrugs*  *scratches his head*  *looks quizical*




Whaddaya scratchin MY head for?  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> prolly Aeson and warlock have scandanavian blood somewhere in their family tree...  :\




Close...but not quite...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Invites Smaug into the hive*_



*looks for a Bard*


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Invites Smaug into the hive*_




Eep!

WHATCHA INVITING ANCIENT RED DRAGONS IN HERE FOR?!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whaddaya scratchin MY head for?  :\



*shakes his froggish head at the mushroom's innacurate possessive assumptions*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *looks for a Bard*



You should be keeping a lookout for a dragon.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Close...but not quite...




Phooey ... there goes my whole theory.  :\  [tosses papers out the window]


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You should be keeping a lookout for a dragon.



*mimes shooting an arrow*


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Invites Smaug into the hive*_




Ixnay on the Augsmay...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shakes his froggish head at the mushroom's innacurate possessive assumptions*




Sa good thing I was wrong, b/c your froggy fingers woulda melted touching my acid-oozing skin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Eep!
> 
> WHATCHA INVITING ANCIENT RED DRAGONS IN HERE FOR?!!!



To keep an eye on awkward amphibians.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sa good thing I was wrong, b/c your froggy fingers woulda melted touching my acid-oozing skin.



*looks terrified*


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ixnay on the Augsmay...




Especially before tea-time. VERY bad form....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *mimes shooting an arrow*



_*Smaug breathes fire on hafrogman*_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> To keep an eye on awkward amphibians.



*sticks his tongue out.  quite a ways*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *looks terrified*




Kinda hard to hold that stylish top hat and the elegant cane without fingers....  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Smaug breathes fire on hafrogman*_



*croaks*


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kinda hard to hold that stylish top hat and the elegant cane without fingers....  :\



*keeps his distance*


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Smaug breathes fire on hafrogman*_




The fungus leaves the room by the quickest possible means.   

Does not want to be a portabela mycanid sandwich for Smaug, thank you!


----------



## The_Warlock

Time for a company birthday party...free food...

Later folks...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *croaks*









Oh, snap.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe I'm not a moron if it's stumped Fru and Myc. Let me see if I can explain. 

jonesy is saying if he had a penny for all the pennies he had he would have lots of pennies because they keep adding on top of what he has already. 

Warlock says that is incorrect because it is the pennies he HAD not what he HAS implying he can not have any in his possession at the moment. Also it is a one time offer so he could not give away the new pennies in hopes of getting more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Time for a company birthday party...free food...
> 
> Later folks...



Later TOW!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not a moron if it's stumped Fru and Myc. Let me see if I can explain.
> 
> jonesy is saying if he had a penny for all the pennies he had he would have lots of pennies because they keep adding on top of what he has already.
> 
> Warlock says that is incorrect because it is the pennies he HAD not what he HAS implying he can not have any in his possession at the moment. Also it is a one time offer so he could not give away the new pennies in hopes of getting more.



*Hides in a corner and covers his head, wimpering*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not a moron if it's stumped Fru and Myc. Let me see if I can explain.
> 
> jonesy is saying if he had a penny for all the pennies he had he would have lots of pennies because they keep adding on top of what he has already.
> 
> Warlock says that is incorrect because it is the pennies he HAD not what he HAS implying he can not have any in his possession at the moment. Also it is a one time offer so he could not give away the new pennies in hopes of getting more.



Okay, that makes some sense. Thanks.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Time for a company birthday party...free food...
> 
> Later folks...




Oooooo.... save some cake for the fungus!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm not a moron if it's stumped Fru and Myc. Let me see if I can explain.
> 
> jonesy is saying if he had a penny for all the pennies he had he would have lots of pennies because they keep adding on top of what he has already.
> 
> Warlock says that is incorrect because it is the pennies he HAD not what he HAS implying he can not have any in his possession at the moment. Also it is a one time offer so he could not give away the new pennies in hopes of getting more.




Erm ...   

I knew there was a reason I didn't want to go to college.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooooo.... save some cake for the fungus!



*likes cake*
...
*licks cake*
*smiles sheepishly*


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Erm ...
> 
> I knew there was a reason I didn't want to go to college.



*attempts to teach the fungus _Causality Economics_ using mime*  *fails*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *likes cake*
> ...
> *licks cake*
> *smiles sheepishly*




Ewww....

The fungus does not want the cake any more.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *attempts to teach the fungus _Causality Economics_ using mime*  *fails*




Doh....!

Uhh ... thanks.

I think.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Doh....!
> 
> Uhh ... thanks.
> 
> I think.



*shrugs*  *looks apologetic*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrugs*  *looks apologetic*




Yep. You will DEFINITELY be the "face man" of the PBeM group!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yep. You will DEFINITELY be the "face man" of the PBeM group!



*glares*  *points at The_One_Warlock*  *claps his hands over his mouth*  *throws his hands up in disgust*


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Erm ...
> 
> I knew there was a reason I didn't want to go to college.



I didn't go to college. I paid attention to the use of HAD and HAVE.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ....  *throws his hands up in disgust*




Now EVERYBODY do it! Throw those hands up in the air like you just don't care!

Whee!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now EVERYBODY do it! Throw those hands up in the air like you just don't care!
> 
> Whee!



*gives up*


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't go to college. I paid attention to the use of HAD and HAVE.




Ah ha. Just shows to go ya. I musta been too impatient to try and unravel the whole thing.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *gives up*




You can do it frogman!

Like this:

WHEE!!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You can do it frogman!
> 
> Like this:
> 
> WHEE!!!!!



*shakes his head mournfully*  *points to his throat*  *shakes his head*  *points to post 20434*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shakes his head mournfully*  *points to his throat*  *shakes his head*  *points to post 20434*




Okay ... how about the ole "silent majority" approach then?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... how about the ole "silent majority" approach then?



*raises the roof?*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *raises the roof?*




That's it frogman - throw those hands up in the air again! Lift that roof off of its top plates!

HE-frog! Da duh da da da da da!

HE-frog! Da duh da dee duh da dah!


----------



## Mycanid

Wow. I zanied him into silence....   

That's a first.

Well ... at least Smaug has left.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow. I zanied him into silence....
> 
> That's a first.
> 
> Well ... at least Smaug has left.



*returns from the restroom*  *gently lowers the roof back into place*  *rolls his eyes at the fungus*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *returns from the restroom*  *gently lowers the roof back into place*  *rolls his eyes at the fungus*




an EXCELLENT idea frogman!

BRB....   

[One of these days the hive is going to murder me...  :\ ]


----------



## Mycanid

Back

btw frogman ... you see the PBeM thread today? Developments and such....?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> an EXCELLENT idea frogman!
> 
> BRB....
> 
> [One of these days the hive is going to murder me...  :\ ]



You can't murder a fungus.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Back
> 
> btw frogman ... you see the PBeM thread today? Developments and such....?



*nods*


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can't murder a fungus.



*makes strawberry and mushroom cheescake*  *murders a mushroom*


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can't murder a fungus.




Hmm ... never thought of it that way.  :\ 

Well ... perhaps I can be butchered while in bipedal mammalian form, though.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *makes strawberry and mushroom cheescake*  *murders a mushroom*




Frogman, there will be a very large and upset Ent knocking at your home window this evening...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Frogman, there will be a very large and upset Ent knocking at your home window this evening...



*hangs onto Smaug a little longer*


----------



## Mycanid

Or .. maybe THIS will come and visit....

http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ExpUndermountain_Gallery/ExpUndermountain124.jpg


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Or .. maybe THIS will come and visit....
> 
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ExpUndermountain_Gallery/ExpUndermountain124.jpg



*rocks out with the air guitar fungoid*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *rocks out with the air guitar fungoid*




Ain't it a great pic!

I must admit that I giggled quite a bit on seeing it!


----------



## Mycanid

Okay then ... I will sign off for the moment. Be back on later.

cya!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can't murder a fungus.



Actually, I think acid would do the trick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *hangs onto Smaug a little longer*



_*Smaug munches on Hafrogmans' legs*_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Smaug munches on Hafrogmans' legs*_



*didn't know Smaug was french*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *didn't know Smaug was french*



He isn't, he's just hungry


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, I think acid would do the trick.



you can kill a fungus in many ways. It's the use of the word murder I had a problem with. 

*Murder* is the malicious and unlawful killing of one human being by another. Murder is distinguished from other forms of homicide by the elements of intent and the lack of justification.

a fungus is not a human being. It could be possible that he could be murdered in mammalian form as he puts it.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... back ... doing brainless activities so can come in here and say hello.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> you can kill a fungus in many ways. It's the use of the word murder I had a problem with.
> 
> *Murder* is the malicious and unlawful killing of one human being by another. Murder is distinguished from other forms of homicide by the elements of intent and the lack of justification.
> 
> a fungus is not a human being. It could be possible that he could be murdered in mammalian form as he puts it.




Hmm ... of course in DnD terms the word "murder" can change based on the culture/race that is applying the laws.  :\ 

Remember the talk of the Great Goblin to the dwarves in The Hobbit? He called them "murderers and elf-friends" just for carrying Orcrist.


----------



## Mycanid

... and the silence once again settled on the face of the deep ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up Myc? Litening to/Read any good books lately?


----------



## Mycanid

[Starts out of his nap]

Wha?! ... Oh, hi Fru.    (I wasn't REALLY asleep on my watch....)

Sorry bout that.

Books. Yes. I am currently listening to a dramatic rendering of The Silver Chair and am reading (as in the 'ole "nightbook table book") a book called

The Enlargement of the Heart

It's a collection of talks given in 2001 here in America. It's a religious type book. I had originally had only recordings of the talks and really enjoyed them so I was thrilled when they became available in book form too.

S'about it for the moment in terms of "non-work" related stuff.

Yerself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yerself?



I dug out my copy of My Side of the Mountain (Jean Craighead George) last night. I haven't read it in a very long time. It is one of my favorite childhood books.

Remember what we were chatting about last night on AIM (connections between humans and animals)? Well, Sam Gribley made that same connection with an eagle, which he named Frightful.

Ah, good memories.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... of course in DnD terms the word "murder" can change based on the culture/race that is applying the laws.  :\
> 
> Remember the talk of the Great Goblin to the dwarves in The Hobbit? He called them "murderers and elf-friends" just for carrying Orcrist.



It's subjective. I don't know if many humans would say killing a Mycanoid is murder. There will be some but not a majority. Killing is as close as we can get. Elves and dwarves could be different. They are more human like and we would identify more with them than a fungus that walks and talks.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's subjective. I don't know if many humans would say killing a Mycanoid is murder. There will be some but not a majority. Killing is as close as we can get. Elves and dwarves could be different. They are more human like and we would identify more with them than a fungus that walks and talks.




In the DnD world prolly not many laws'd be passed amongst human/humanoid culturestaking myconid into consideration ... especially b/c usually laws take into consideration the members of a society. Myconid shy away from society. If you invaded a myconid colony though, and killed many of them the king would prolly consider it to be murder.

Killing is fine with me in terms of identifying the action.   

You back at home btw?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I dug out my copy of My Side of the Mountain (Jean Craighead George) last night. I haven't read it in a very long time. It is one of my favorite childhood books.
> 
> Remember what we were chatting about last night on AIM (connections between humans and animals)? Well, Sam Gribley made that same connection with an eagle, which he named Frightful.
> 
> Ah, good memories.




That sounds like a good example of what we were talking about.


----------



## Mycanid

Here is an update of the new undermountain myconid pic:

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/Shironiku/Myconid.jpg


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers, just poping my head in to say "hi". I may be in and out throughout the day.

BTW, LOVE the Avitar TOW.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh ... those Golden slippers, ohhhhh ....those Golden slippers, ohhh ...

OH! Hiya Goldmoon. 

Glad you like the avatar!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good seeing you Goldmoon. It's been a while.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers, just poping my head in to say "hi". I may be in and out throughout the day.
> 
> BTW, LOVE the Avitar TOW.




Allo! 'Ow are you? 

Glad you like.  I figured, why be tied to a singular literary character when there were more ways to interpret the name.

PS: "Poping" your head in? Are you in the Vatican?


----------



## Mycanid

WHACK! [Rapid-fire posts!] thump! thump! thump!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WHACK! [Rapid-fire posts!] thump! thump! thump!



Its something else, isn't it?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its something else, isn't it?




Hmm ...  :\  ... you throwing javelins at the _neighbor's_ house now?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its something else, isn't it?




Timing is EVERYTHING. Speaking of which, I must go stir the chili...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Timing is EVERYTHING. Speaking of which, I must go stir the chili...




Ooooo ... now ya did it! The fungus is hungry....

Chili sounds like a good idea. I wonder what I'll make for dinner?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ...  :\  ... you throwing javelins at the _neighbor's_ house now?



No, I'm spear_chuck_ing.







I kill me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ooooo ... now ya did it! The fungus is hungry....
> 
> Chili sounds like a good idea. I wonder what I'll make for dinner?



My stomach acids have been churning for the last hour.

I think I'll go lasso me some food.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, I'm spear_chuck_ing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kill me.




Yes, yes ... har har har.   

No spear chucking in the Olympics though. [Harumph!]


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ....I think I'll go lasso me some food.




And I thought "I" lived in the wilderness!   

What kinda food is wandering around outside to lasso, I wonder....  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ooooo ... now ya did it! The fungus is hungry....
> 
> Chili sounds like a good idea. I wonder what I'll make for dinner?




Going to a housewarming for some friends tomorrow, and their choice of what I offered to bring was Spicy Chili. 

So, the 2 gallon pot is simmering away...they didn't have any jalapenos or scotch bonnets, so I had to make due with Long Hot Chilies and Anaheim Chilies, and hot chili powder, and canjun spice mix, and crushed cayene flakes, and some Korean Hot Spice powder that I got from a friend and have yet to identify. 

Add stewed and diced tomatoes, red, black and kidney beans, mushrooms, black olives, [all of the preceeding canned, since I only have so much time], a large jar of Ragu old world style "tomato, garlic and onion" pasta sauce, half a vidalia onion diced, several cloves of garlic, parsley flakes, garlic salt, black pepper, a small chuck of brown sugar and some cinnamon, and 2 lbs of ground hamburg and 2 andouille sausages.

Have to let it all cook down a bit. And if it's still too watery in another hour and ahalf, add a tablespoon of flour, and keep simmering til thick.

Mmmmmm. Chili.


----------



## Mycanid

Alright lads and lasses - off I go into the wild blue yonder!

I am NOT riding off into the sunset though.    Tried that once and it hurt REAL BAD.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Going to a housewarming for some friends tomorrow, and their choice of what I offered to bring was Spicy Chili.
> 
> So, the 2 gallon pot is simmering away...they didn't have any jalapenos or scotch bonnets, so I had to make due with Long Hot Chilies and Anaheim Chilies, and hot chili powder, and canjun spice mix, and crushed cayene flakes, and some Korean Hot Spice powder that I got from a friend and have yet to identify.
> 
> Add stewed and diced tomatoes, red, black and kidney beans, mushrooms, black olives, [all of the preceeding canned, since I only have so much time], a large jar of Ragu old world style "tomato, garlic and onion" pasta sauce, vidalia onions, several cloves of garlic, parsley flakes, garlic salt, black pepper, a small chuck of brown sugar and some cinnamon, and 2 lbs of ground hamburg and 2 andouille sausages.
> 
> Have to let it all cook down a bit. And if it's still too watery in another hour and ahalf, add a tablespoon of flour, and keep simmering til thick.
> 
> Mmmmmm. Chili.




AUGH! VILLIAN! How dare you!

If I wasn't hungry before I'm REALLY hungry now!    

Fiend! 

See you tomorrow warlock.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> See you tomorrow warlock.




Later!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes, yes ... har har har.
> 
> No spear chucking in the Olympics though. [Harumph!]



Well, its really funny because Charles/Chuck is my name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And I thought "I" lived in the wilderness!
> 
> What kinda food is wandering around outside to lasso, I wonder....  :\



Turkey!


----------



## The_Warlock

Chili is coming along well. 

Hmm, must remember to get something for my dad for Father's Day this weekend...

I'll probably work on your avatar early next week Fru...need to give the fingers some downtime


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'll probably work on your avatar early next week Fru...need to give the fingers some downtime



Understandble, I can wait.


----------



## The_Warlock

Alrighty, off to other entertainments...later


----------



## Bront

*Yawn*  What's up hive?


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> *Yawn*  What's up hive?




Yo.  Just got back from seeing Knocked Up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening?


----------



## Bront

Hey guys.  (Sorry, busy off and on)


----------



## Mycanid

[In a singsong voice]

"Good morning, good morning!
It's great to stay up late!
Good morning, good morning,
to you!!!!!"

Well, I am off to Reno, Nevada today. A friend is going off to do PhD work in biochemistry on the other side of the country and is going to have a farewall hooplah of some sort. I was asked to come (repeatedly  :\ ) so ... off I go!

Hows other folks today?


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... everyone must still be recovering from last night!   

Or taking advantage of the day to sleep in in general.... Hmm.  :\ 

Well, I'm off. Be on later tonight likely.

CYA!


----------



## megamania

Been doing loooooong OT as of late so I won't be around much except for the weekend and I'm not even sure about that.   Due to have phone and net turned off soon.


----------



## megamania

?!?!   no one still!!!!!!!!!


off to see Fantastic Four and Ocean's 13


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm doing okay.  I'm a little bummed 'cause our game got cancelled AGAIN.
> 
> Other than that, I'm fine.




Ours got cancelled last night. One player (who would've made it the req'd amount to play) suddenly went to the mountains with his dad. We spent the time making Traveller characters for an upcoming Traveller game when this particular game ends. One player was planning to play a pilot but had to scrap her first pc when it ended up being NOWHERE near a pilot.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What the?  I'm not listed in there?  I'm among the miscellaneous people that don't even get mentioned?  SHAME!  SHAME I SAY!




You ain't the only "micellaneous people" on there...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Congrats.   I got up to 3000 (I believe) pre-system crash and became a LOT less active afterwards.
> 
> 5K is impressive. I am sure the Hive helps out a lot.




Certainly helped out mine.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Too tempermental. Might try and eat the poor dwarf.    Lots of meat on THOSE bones.




Sounds like there's more fat to meat content on that dwarf....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

jonesy said:
			
		

> Wabbit season?




DUCK SEASON!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's subjective. I don't know if many humans would say killing a Mycanoid is murder. There will be some but not a majority. Killing is as close as we can get. Elves and dwarves could be different. They are more human like and we would identify more with them than a fungus that walks and talks.




In D&D, it would depend on the DM and if there's a paladin involved.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is an update of the new undermountain myconid pic:
> 
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/Shironiku/Myconid.jpg


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Going to a housewarming for some friends tomorrow, and their choice of what I offered to bring was Spicy Chili.
> 
> So, the 2 gallon pot is simmering away...they didn't have any jalapenos or scotch bonnets, so I had to make due with Long Hot Chilies and Anaheim Chilies, and hot chili powder, and canjun spice mix, and crushed cayene flakes, and some Korean Hot Spice powder that I got from a friend and have yet to identify.
> 
> Add stewed and diced tomatoes, red, black and kidney beans, mushrooms, black olives, [all of the preceeding canned, since I only have so much time], a large jar of Ragu old world style "tomato, garlic and onion" pasta sauce, half a vidalia onion diced, several cloves of garlic, parsley flakes, garlic salt, black pepper, a small chuck of brown sugar and some cinnamon, and 2 lbs of ground hamburg and 2 andouille sausages.
> 
> Have to let it all cook down a bit. And if it's still too watery in another hour and ahalf, add a tablespoon of flour, and keep simmering til thick.
> 
> Mmmmmm. Chili.




More like "Mmmmm....heartburn....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Alright lads and lasses - off I go into the wild blue yonder!
> 
> I am NOT riding off into the sunset though.    Tried that once and it hurt REAL BAD.





Never mind the sunburn...


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I FINALLY got a pic of myself. It was taken TONIGHT, so is about as contemporary as I can get. 

Sigh ... don't like having my pic taken.  :\

NO ZZTOP COMMENTS PLEASE!


----------



## Mycanid

And THIS one is for Heckler.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I FINALLY got a pic of myself. It was taken TONIGHT, so is about as contemporary as I can get.
> 
> Sigh ... don't like having my pic taken.  :\
> 
> NO ZZTOP COMMENTS PLEASE!



And I thought I needed a shave and a hair cut.    


That's a cool look on you.


----------



## Heckler

Cool, a flying pig!

And I was thinking more Amish than ZZ Top.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up hivers?


----------



## Heckler

Meh, not much.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there guys. 

On and off this evening ... lots of good food though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Meh, not much.



Heya Heckler, you heckled any hivers lately?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there guys.
> 
> On and off this evening ... lots of good food though.



good food? Watchoo been eatin'?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I FINALLY got a pic of myself. It was taken TONIGHT, so is about as contemporary as I can get.
> 
> Sigh ... don't like having my pic taken.  :\
> 
> NO ZZTOP COMMENTS PLEASE!



You got quite the naturalist look going there Myc. I like it.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You got quite the naturalist look going there Myc. I like it.




Just put my mask on and a long sleeve shirt and then a cape ....

V for Vendetta!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> good food? Watchoo been eatin'?




BBQ'd halibut, garlic bread, fresh watermelon ... that kinda stuff.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Cool, a flying pig!...




Glad you liked it! The place I am at has one out on the lawn and I thought ... I just HAVE to take a pic for Heckler!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just put my mask on and a long sleeve shirt and then a cape ....
> 
> V for Vendetta!



Haven't deen it.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BBQ'd halibut, garlic bread, fresh watermelon ... that kinda stuff.




BBQ fish?  I don't know about that.

I love me some garlic bread and watermelon, though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BBQ'd halibut, garlic bread, fresh watermelon ... that kinda stuff.



Sounds good. I had bbq sirloin steak, bbq potato and bbq corn on the cob earlier, it was mighty tasty.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> BBQ fish?  I don't know about that.
> 
> I love me some garlic bread and watermelon, though.




Hungry? Here [hands Heckler some garlic bread and watermelon]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Glad you liked it! The place I am at has one out on the lawn and I thought ... I just HAVE to take a pic for Heckler!



That is a pretty cool pic.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I had bbq sirloin steak, bbq potato and bbq corn on the cob earlier, it was mighty tasty.




Tasty, tasty!


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hungry? Here [hands Heckler some garlic bread and watermelon]




Mmmmmmmmmm...MAWNCH!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmm...MAWNCH!




There ya go quoting Shakespeare again!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tasty, tasty!



_*eerp!*_

Oh yeah, and I had red wine with it. It was damn good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmmmm...MAWNCH!



Careful you don't go mawnch-ing on someones head.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*eerp!*_
> 
> Oh yeah, and I had red wine with it. It was damn good.




Oooo .... I'd like some red wine. Merlot sounds about right.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooo .... I'd like some red wine. Merlot sounds about right.



_*pours Mycanid a galss of Redwood Creek California Merlot wine*_


----------



## Mycanid

Thanks!  Cheers!

[Clanks glasses with Fru and shatters his own wine glass!   Looks mournfully at the disaster on the floor and the wine glass neck he is now holding.]

Hate when that happens.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Cheers!
> 
> [Clanks glasses with Fru and shatters his own wine glass!   Looks mournfully at the disaster on the floor and the wine glass neck he is now holding.]
> 
> Hate when that happens.



*pours Mycanid another glass of Redwood Creek California Merlot wine*

This time go easy on the clanking.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Cheers!
> 
> [Clanks glasses with Fru and shatters his own wine glass!   Looks mournfully at the disaster on the floor and the wine glass neck he is now holding.]
> 
> Hate when that happens.




Stop Alcohol Abuse!!!!1!1!!11!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *pours Mycanid another glass of Redwood Creek California Merlot wine*
> 
> This time go easy on the clanking.




Thanks!

{Pours the wine on his roots}

AHHHHHH! Delicious!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Stop Alcohol Abuse!!!!1!1!!11!




[Slaps himself on the head.]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Stop Alcohol Abuse!!!!1!1!!11!



We are not abusing it.


----------



## Mycanid

Uh oh ....

Is it time???

YES!    It's time!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uh oh ....
> 
> Is it time???
> 
> YES!    It's time!!!!



Time to brew up a pot of polyjuice potion?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uh oh ....
> 
> Is it time???
> 
> YES!    It's time!!!!




No!

It can't be!

Its too soon!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Time to brew up a pot of polyjuice potion?




No ... it's time to ....

TOSS THE FEATHERS!!!!

  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=09HYndO_FPg


----------



## Mycanid

Whip out those bagpipes Heckler!!!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Fru - grab that Fiddle!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*starts on the flute*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fru - grab that Fiddle!



Can't play the fiddle, but I can play the flute, which I've already busted out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No ... it's time to ....
> 
> TOSS THE FEATHERS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=09HYndO_FPg



I loves me some feathers.


----------



## Mycanid

Fungus grabs the guitar!

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/Shironiku/Myconid.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fungus grabs the guitar!
> 
> http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d152/Shironiku/Myconid.jpg



Yeah, I think we all pretty much know about that by now.


----------



## Heckler

*whips out bagpipes*

*looks at bagpipes*

How the Hell do you play these things?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I loves me some feathers.




Woo hoo! [Cheers on the formorian giants as they bust their moves in the background!]


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> *whips out bagpipes*
> 
> *looks at bagpipes*
> 
> How the Hell do you play these things?




It's just like simultaneously strangling an octopus and stamping on a cat's tail...

BUST OUT THE TUNE HECKLER!

Da dah duh dee duh da dah!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think we all pretty much know about that by now.




*Fungus continues to rock out*

Play that flute Fru!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *Fungus continues to rock out*
> 
> Play that flute Fru!!



_*fluting*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> stamping on a cat's tail...


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler! Squeeze that octopus!

Dah da duh dee dah don dun dee!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




{Music stops}

Fru ... that is only what it SOUNDS like.

Obviously you have never attended a bagpipe playing contest for children....  :\


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heckler! Squeeze that octopus!
> 
> Dah da duh dee dah don dun dee!




I'm doing my best!

We don't have octopi in Ohio!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Obviously you have never attended a bagpipe playing contest for children....  :\



Well, you'd be right aboput that.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm doing my best!
> 
> We don't have octopi in Ohio!




You sounded GREAT Heckler.   

Not bad for a first try.

You can now add that to your resume.


----------



## Mycanid

The nice thing about all this is that the umbrellas controlled themselves this time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Cotton-Eyed Joe, Cotton-Eyed Joe
Where did you come from, where did you go?
Where did you come from, where did you go?
Where did you come from, Cotton-Eyed Joe?


----------



## Mycanid

*Puts down the guitar.... Takes up the fiddle.*

Bring out the fiddle,
rosin up the bow
Play an old song called
Cotton eyed Joe

Where did you come from
where did you go?
Where are you going now
Cotton eyed Joe?

{Attempts to saw the fiddle in half with the bow as the music gets faster and faster}


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*starts plyaing flute faster and faster*_


----------



## Mycanid

BOOM!

An explosion rocks the hive and the fungus disappears in a blaze of fire and smoke!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BOOM!
> 
> An explosion rocks the hive and the fungus disappears in a blaze of fire and smoke!



_*The explosion send fru's fur flying and he wakes up in Oz.*_

Oh man, where the heck am I?


----------



## Heckler

Whoa...

He sure knows how to make an exit.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heckler! Squeeze that octopus!



Is that some kind of Euphemism?


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that some kind of Euphemism?




You have obviously not played the bagpipes Bront and picked up an octopus by the head.  

No - it is not a euphemism.


----------



## Mycanid

Good evening by the way Bront.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good evening by the way Bront.



Hello.


----------



## Jdvn1

Happy Father's Day to all the fathers!


----------



## Mycanid

Hey - that's right! Happy Father's day folks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Happy Father's Day to all the fathers!




Oh yeah, it's Sunday.  Almost forgot about that.  Happy B-Day me.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey DM - hows it going?


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it's Sunday.  Almost forgot about that.  Happy B-Day me.



 Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it's Sunday.  Almost forgot about that.  Happy B-Day me.




HEY! Just noticed this!   

Hippo birdie, two ewes
Hippo birdie, two ewes
Hippo birdie deer ewe
hippo birdie, two ewes.


----------



## Dog Moon

Thanks.  Going okay.  24 isn't really much of a landmark of any kind though, so it's not like this is an extraordinary b-day.

Also, the Dnd campaign kinda hit a problem that the DM is trying to figure out how to fix before we completely scrap it.  After Farshore got annihilated, we've been kinda down and not as into the campaign as before.  Add that to the fact that we've been having several difficult fights and ended the night in what will probably be a TPK [had to leave before the combat ended], and it means we're in a poor state.

Also, one of the players got screwed over by Bestow Curse [50% chance to act normally] in an area without any to help him and with his bad luck, he didn't do anything for a long while.  Then my Wizard levels and gains Remove Curse for him and removes it.  Next Battle: Feeblemind.  He fails.  He's out of the battle.  Just bad luck for him which may not have been bad normally, but added to the previous bad stuff just makes it even worse.


----------



## Mycanid

Sings Dog Moon another song as a birthday gift:

 Thuirt an gobha fuirighidh mi	
'S thuirt an gobha falbhaidh mi
'S thuirt an gobha leis an othail
A bh' air an dòrus an t-sàbhail
Gu rachadh e a shuirghe

Chorus (after each verse):
'Si eilean nam bothan nam bothan
Eilean nam bothan nam bothan
Eilean nam bothan nam bothan
Am bothan a bh' aig Fionnghuala
'Si eilean nam bothan nam bothan
Eilean nam bothan nam bothan
Eilean nam bothan nam bothan
Am bothan a bh' aig Fionnghuala

Bheirinn fead air fulmairean
Bheirinn fead air falmairean
Liuthannan beaga na mara
Bheireamaid greis air an tarrainn
Na maireadh na duirgh dhuinn

Cha d'thuirt an dadan a' seo
Cha d'thuirt an dadan a' seo
Cha d'thuirt an dadan a' seo
Bheireamaid greis air an tarrainn
Na maireadh na duirgh dhuinn

Bheirinn fead air fulmairean
Bheirinn fead air falmairean
Liuthannan beaga na mara
Bheireamaid greis air an tarrainn
Na maireadh na duirgh dhuin

Cha d'thuirt an dadan a' seo
Cha d'thuirt an dadan a' seo
Cha d'thuirt an dadan a' seo
Bheireamaid greis air an tarrainn
Na maireadh na duirgh dhuinn

Thuirt an gobha fuirighidh mi
'S thuirt an gobha falbhaidh mi
'S thuirt an gobha leis an othail
A bh' air an dòrus an t-sàbhail
Gu rachadh e a shuirghe

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Dog Moon

Was that just a bunch of random syllables added together?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Was that just a bunch of random syllables added together?




No!    

It's Irish mouth music ... the best known example of it too.

Hmm ... obviously haven't heard "fionnghuala" before....

Basically it is a song about a blacksmith who is going a courtin as he is visiting another part of Scotland for work and staying in a bothy. Sorta a nonsense song, but beautiful. For me Scottish Gaelic is THE most beautiful language in the world....


----------



## Mycanid

ACK!   

Lookit the time! Time to revert to fungal mode and immerse myself into the back yard for a while.

G'night folks.


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Going okay.  24 isn't really much of a landmark of any kind though, so it's not like this is an extraordinary b-day.



And thats about the time she walked away from me
Nobody likes you when youre 23
And you still act like youre in Freshman year
What the hell is wrong with me?
My friends say I should act my age
Whats my age again?
Whats my age again?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ACK!
> 
> Lookit the time! Time to revert to fungal mode and immerse myself into the back yard for a while.
> 
> G'night folks.




Night!


----------



## megamania

Fantastic Four II was SOOOOO much better than the first one.   I put it on the same level as Spidey II.    Very good movie.    Excellent balance of action, comedy and other movie goodie-ness.


Ocean 13 was good but not typically my kinda movie.


Now its back to real life.  Mow the lawn and go to work.


----------



## megamania

Good to see new faces and the return of many Hivers I have not seen for a while.   Many new avatars also.


----------



## megamania

It's raining, its raining.... I can't do the lawn.....


Happy dad's day to me!


----------



## Wereserpent

Hooray for Dog Moon!  Happy Birthday to him and his Noom Godliness!


----------



## megamania

Happy B-day!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it's Sunday.  Almost forgot about that.  Happy B-Day me.



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Bront

Happy Birthday DM


----------



## Dog Moon

Thanks everyone!

Kind of a boring, simple day, but no real complaints.


----------



## Heckler

Hi.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... back. Grabbing something I left in the office.

See you tomorrow perhaps!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew ... back. Grabbing something I left in the office.
> 
> See you tomorrow perhaps!




Not I. My day off from work. Hence it is _running around doing errands day!_

(Plus sleep since I work until 830am)


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning Hivers, Its 0230 here and Im bored.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning Hivers, Its 0230 here and Im bored.




Alas, in 15 minutes I have the Monday Morning Meeting here, and that's the 3 worst Ms all in one place....thus I doubt I can amuse you sufficiently in that time...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas, in 15 minutes I have the Monday Morning Meeting here, and that's the 3 worst Ms all in one place....thus I doubt I can amuse you sufficiently in that time...




Well, Im getting ready to get off and go to bed in about 15 minutes anyway. Good luck in the M3


----------



## hafrogman

*comes in*
*looks around*
*curls up in a corner and goes to sleep*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im getting ready to get off and go to bed in about 15 minutes anyway. Good luck in the M3




Damn 15 minute windows of opportunity...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Damn 15 minute windows of opportunity...



*takes an AoO, while he has the chance*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *takes an AoO, while he has the chance*




*Unleashes a full attack sequence*


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> *Unleashes a full attack sequence*



*wishes he could cry out in pain*
*can't*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *wishes he could cry out in pain*
> *can't*




*Beats down the frog - teleports him to Cyberpunk 2020 - has him biopodded and installed in a Amphibious Full Body Conversion Combat Borg Body (immune to Smaugs)*

(Comes with a full voder in 127 different languages)


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Comes with a full voder in 127 different languages)



¿Que?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ¿Que?




Sera, Sera...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sera, Sera...



No estoy bromeando, y no me llames Sera.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No estoy bromeando, y no me llames Sera.




Swubu?!?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Swubu?!?



Credo che ci sia un problema con il dispositivo di lingua.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Credo che ci sia un problema con il dispositivo di lingua.




*Slaps the voder* Stop with the spanish and italian...Reset! RESET!


----------



## Mycanid

Oh Lord ... what did I wander into this morning?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh Lord ... what did I wander into this morning?  :\



I'm allowed to speak again.  We're just working out a few bugs.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm allowed to speak again.  We're just working out a few bugs.




Ah HA! English! Or perhaps Federation Standard Linguacode...I'm not sure which...


----------



## Mycanid

Everybody!
Everybody!
Everybody Wants To Be A Cat!

hallelujah!

Everybody!
Everybody!
Everybody Wants To Be A Cat!

come On Now!

Everybody!
Everybody!
Everybody Wants To Be A Cat!

yessiree!

Everybody!
Everybody!
Everybody Wants To Be A Cat!....


----------



## Mycanid

Can you tell that I watched "The Aristocats" yesterday?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Everybody Wants To Be A Cat!....




And you think WE'RE weird?

Besides. I DO NOT EVER want to have to use my tongue to clean my own arse. Worst Design Implementation EVAR.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah HA! English! Or perhaps Federation Standard Linguacode...I'm not sure which...



Does it matter?


Stardate 2007.06180928  I have discovered a strange fungal life form inhabiting the planet known only as "Hive".  It has already eaten two red shirts.  I'm having Scotty beam down some more extras, Spock is under contract for one more season.  The fungus creature seems to be coordinating his attacks with a man exhibiting strange powers, and a penchant for blue women.  I prefer green myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Can you tell that I watched "The Aristocats" yesterday?




Ahhh, never saw it. But that makes a little more sense...still don't agree with the song.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Can you tell that I watched "The Aristocats" yesterday?



Wow, did I misread THAT for a second.

no 'r'


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Does it matter?
> 
> 
> Stardate 2007.06180928  I have discovered a strange fungal life form inhabiting the planet known only as "Hive".  It has already eaten two red shirts.  I'm having Scotty beam down some more extras, Spock is under contract for one more season.  The fungus creature seems to be coordinating his attacks with a man exhibiting strange powers, and a penchant for blue women.  I prefer green myself.




Bah, it wasn't an attack...it was for your own good...

You and your Orion Frog Girls....


----------



## Mycanid

I am actually not too crazy about Andorians frogman!   

But that song!

WOOHOO!

What a great song! And I love the scene when all the cats are jumping up and down on the piano and playing and playing as the piano falls through floor after floor of the abandoned building!

Everybody wants to be a cat! Everybody ... everybody ....    

Well ... at least Fru would approve.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You and your Orion Frog Girls....



Orion girls?  How can you say no to a woman wearing nothing but a belt?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Orion girls?  How can you say no to a woman wearing nothing but a belt?




BFA Painting...I've seen human bodies wearing less, where the only sanity retaining response is NO.


----------



## Mycanid

BTW ... good morning Frogman and warlock.  Nice to see you both "Up and ABout" in here.

Uh oh!

UP AND ABOUT!

[Whips out the fiddle]

Jam session anyone?   

[Begins playing the fiddle]

Dah duh dah dee dah duh

deedle dee dah doo duh dee...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW ... good morning Frogman and warlock.  Nice to see you both "Up and ABout" in here.
> 
> Uh oh!
> 
> UP AND ABOUT!
> 
> [Whips out the fiddle]
> 
> Jam session anyone?
> 
> [Begins playing the fiddle]
> 
> Dah duh dah dee dah duh
> 
> deedle dee dah doo duh dee...




Mornin! Jam Session? I prefer butter and peanut butter, but grape jelly would be fine.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mornin! Jam Session? I prefer butter and peanut butter, but grape jelly would be fine.




Well, I gave the octopus to Heckler already ... but you still have the bodhran!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, I gave the octopus to Heckler already ... but you still have the bodhran!




Still can't play...chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... now I want a PB&J sandwhich.

Can't play warlock?

Very simple. Take the stick. Hit the drum. Repeat until the song is done.   

  

You are a good sport warlock....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very simple. Take the stick. Hit the drum. Repeat until the song is done.



The Sub-Etha waveband, broadcasting around the galaxy, around the clock. We'll be saying a big hello to all intelligent lifeforms everywhere and to everyone else out there, the secret is to bang the rocks together guys ...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very simple. Take the stick. Hit the drum. Repeat until the song is done.




One still needs rhythm...and when it comes to percussion, I tend to run away with a beat or two...


----------



## The_Warlock

I think I'm going to break down and get lunch...back in a bit, Hive


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... feeling to need to make a clarification in here. 

My current pic I posted back a few pages is of me wearing a black fedora.

I do NOT wear those normally. Normally (these days) I actually wear a Georgian shepherd's hat - which looks like the african style caps jazz players wear ... like Dizzy Gillespie and Thelonius Monk. The fedora was given to me by the folks I was visiting and they wanted to take a pic of me in it.

Then I thought ... hey it IS a current pic ... maybe I should post it in the hive....

And there ya go.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to break down and get lunch...back in a bit, Hive




Feel free ...

No wonder you were thinking about PB&J sandwiches...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The Sub-Etha waveband, broadcasting around the galaxy, around the clock. We'll be saying a big hello to all intelligent lifeforms everywhere and to everyone else out there, the secret is to bang the rocks together guys ...




Groove salad here we come!  

Btw, you'll be on the standing base frogman.

Thoom! Thoom!

Thoom! Thoom!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Btw, you'll be on the standing base frogman.



Yeah, I'll hop right to it.


Rhythm?  Check.
Music?  Check.
Girl?  Check.  Woohoo!  I'm all set.


----------



## Mycanid

Wellllllll .....

Everybody done gone
everybody done gone.
Makes me feel
Like my time ain't long....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll hop right to it.
> 
> 
> Rhythm?  Check.
> Music?  Check.
> Girl?  Check.  Woohoo!  I'm all set.




ALRIGHT!   

When the gig begins, if you are around I will call forth your "standing base-centered" powers!


----------



## The_Warlock

You are all looney...

But highly entertaining.  I'll just sit back here, listen, and plot the doom of my PCs...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are all looney...
> 
> But highly entertaining.  I'll just sit back here, listen, and plot the doom of my PCs...




Looney?   

[Examines his fungal flesh very carefully. Sees no feathers.]

I don't look like a bird.   

Are you deliberately trying to confuse the poor fungus?  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Looney?
> 
> [Examines his fungal flesh very carefully. Sees no feathers.]
> 
> I don't look like a bird.
> 
> Are you deliberately trying to confuse the poor fungus?  :\




Not last I checked....


----------



## Mycanid

Must be my misunderstanding then.

As the Russian proverb says: "Don't blame the mirror if your face is crooked!"


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As the Russian proverb says: "Don't blame the mirror if your face is crooked!"




oooh, I like that one...that's good.


----------



## Mycanid

BTW ... if I may ask and you are willing to share ... what kind of doom are you planning for your pc's perchance?


----------



## Mycanid

Eep! I may have unleashed a landslide here ...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW ... if I may ask and you are willing to share ... what kind of doom are you planning for your pc's perchance?




It's mostly prepped, they are in Moil, the City that Waits, from Return to the Tomb of Horrors. Acererak, the demi-lich, has a Book in his Library that they need to get back to their world, and breach a ward that protects the nihlist forces who seek to summon their dark god of entropy physically into the world.

Currently, they are trying to find out how to destroy the Vestige, the undead remnant of the unending nightmares of the people cursed into eternal slumber in Moil, without getting any of themselves dead. 

And I'm thinking up tactics for the Winterwight that guards a puzzle box they need to solve to proceed - specifically what he'll do since he has a ring that allows him to say gravity is wherever he wants it - like, on the back of a PC - so he can stand on them and beat them up. It'll be grand.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Eep! I may have unleashed a landslide here ...




Nope...just had to do actual work and find out why some excel charts for a presentation didn't have all the data in them...


----------



## Mycanid

No wonder you said you were planning their doom ... RttToH is a ROUGH adventure!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No wonder you said you were planning their doom ... RttToH is a ROUGH adventure!




Yup, and nobody has died YET. If they are particularly obtuse that day, Acererak might take one or two down. But they are a double size party, and they are currently working with Ferranifer (the Necromancer mistress of the Black Academy), who until recently was possessing one of the party members, and has commanded another to protect her while the two groups travel together thanks to a well timed Soul Bind. 

They've controlled or released every Moilian Zombie they've found before having to actually fight it so far, taken down the Darkweaver, convinced Sodiux the brine dragon into a non-lethal combat (and sucessfully subdued him), and handled their first Winter Wight with out casualty. 

They are ... obscene.  

But the Vestige has stymied them so far with it's massive damage output, and incredible regenerative and resistance capabilities. We'll see how they do from here on out.

They have learned the most important lesson of ToH and RttToH:

If it doesn't move you toward the ultimate goal - don't touch it - Acererak doesn't suffer fools and looters lightly.


----------



## Mycanid

Got the right about Acerak.   

First time I went through ToH way back when one of the party members opened a door, we all walked in, and then slid down into a pit of burning hot lava. Dead. No saving throw. Finished.   

NEXT!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Got the right about Acerak.
> 
> First time I went through ToH way back when one of the party members opened a door, we all walked in, and then slid down into a pit of burning hot lava. Dead. No saving throw. Finished.
> 
> NEXT!




Fabulous dungeon that. They avoided that room when going through the ToH to get the stuff to move on to Moil. But they did release ALL the poison gas in the chapel of evil and detonate the unholy altar. Some healing later and they moved blithely on.


----------



## Mycanid

I must admit that I am looking forward to the PBeM game that will eventually come about. We have 5 to 6 pc's and it seems a fairly good party balance at the moment. RC is a good storyteller and very familiar with the rules.  Also never tried the PBeM format.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit that I am looking forward to the PBeM game that will eventually come about. We have 5 to 6 pc's and it seems a fairly good party balance at the moment. RC is a good storyteller and very familiar with the rules.  Also never tried the PBeM format.




Sounds like a all the stuff one needs to play...and PBeM gives the GM a little more time to adjust to player choices and effects on the story...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds like a all the stuff one needs to play...and PBeM gives the GM a little more time to adjust to player choices and effects on the story...




We got a set up at the moment of:

3 set pc's

Wood Elf Fighter - MAJOR brickbat
Half Elf Psion (Telepath) - likely the leader and general face man
Dream Dwarf Bard - normal bard, can do a little of everything, more knowledge and hth orientated than most bards are.

3 pc's in flux

Human(?) Archivist or Spirit Shaman - the divine spellcaster role
Human(?) Psion or Wilder specializing in astral construct summoning - not sure yet
Human(?) Fighter - more hth goodness!

As for arcane magics ... the bard is the main source at the moment. Better than nothing.

I was wondering what you would recommend in general for the pc's in flux? The Classes are set. The races are not quite so set. Feedback?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 3 pc's in flux
> 
> Human(?) Archivist or Spirit Shaman - the divine spellcaster role
> Human(?) Psion or Wilder specializing in astral construct summoning - not sure yet
> Human(?) Fighter - more hth goodness!
> 
> I was wondering what you would recommend in general for the pc's in flux? The Classes are set. The races are not quite so set. Feedback?




Gnome or halflings for fighter - people ALWAYS underestimate them, and they are grand for multiclassing and focusing on agility/dex fighting feats, despite the lower weapon damage and str.

Assuming only core races...humans, elves and half-elves good for psion/wilder concept for different reasons, depending on what the prime manifesting stat is going to be.

And human is always good for a spellcaster - extra feat at first to make it so you can do something other than be squishy, and more skillpoints to offset poor spellcaster skill progression.

But then, in my campaign I tend to be fairly open to race selection - as long as there are reasons, backstory, and a reason you won't get instantly lynched in an area of civilization.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... good advice warlock. [snip!!!]

Thanks.


----------



## Mycanid

Man ... sometimes Windows networking is just nothing but a PAIN in the ....! 

 

[Ahem!] Large weather we're having today, isn't it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man ... sometimes Windows networking is just nothing but a PAIN in the ....!
> 
> 
> 
> [Ahem!] Large weather we're having today, isn't it?




There's a wonderful acronym for Windows Networking - PITA, could be a sandwhich wrap, or a Pain In The....Atmosphere...


----------



## Mycanid

I have a friend who was a sys admin for years - much more savvy than I ever will be - he was a devoted fan of linux machines and such. Anyway, his company had an MSDN plan for a while. He tried it for a year, and then told me he was going to discontinue the service, and said that MSDN actually stood for More Software Doing Nothing.  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I FINALLY got a pic of myself. It was taken TONIGHT, so is about as contemporary as I can get.
> 
> Sigh ... don't like having my pic taken.  :\
> 
> NO ZZTOP COMMENTS PLEASE!




AMISH!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Haven't deen it.




Deen it?


I've not *s*een V for Vendetta either. Didn't look like my cup o' tea. I'm waiting for 300 to come out on DVD. It was highly rated by many, including Jim Butcher.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> AMISH!!!




  

As I mentioned a little earlier today ... that is NOT my normal hat. (Mine is an "african/jazz" stle hat.)

Also, an amish would not be weaing a black shirt. Nor would he have a moustache. Nor would he not be wearing suspenders (preferably red).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I had bbq sirloin steak, bbq potato and bbq corn on the cob earlier, it was mighty tasty.




And now we have BBQ'd Frukathka.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Time to brew up a pot of polyjuice potion?




Who are you wanting to pass yourself off as?

Can't wait for the next Potter book. Might even see the movie in the theater; haven't done that yet.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> *whips out bagpipes*
> 
> *looks at bagpipes*
> 
> How the Hell do you play these things?




Take levels in bard with Perform: Bagpipes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> stamping on a cat's tail...




::kills a myconid::

DON'T ABUSE CATS!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cotton-Eyed Joe, Cotton-Eyed Joe
> Where did you come from, where did you go?
> Where did you come from, where did you go?
> Where did you come from, Cotton-Eyed Joe?




That was a fun song. Funny thing is that the band is nowhere near Southern. I believe they were Swiss(!).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*The explosion send fru's fur flying and he wakes up in Oz.*_
> 
> Oh man, where the heck am I?




Toto, I don't believe Fru is in Kanas anymore.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::kills a myconid::
> 
> DON'T ABUSE CATS!




No, no, no, no, no.

Read further on ma'am ... I qualify it SOUNDS like stamping on a cat's tail.

Now cast that raise dead spell on the myconid you just aced and repent you vicious cleric!


----------



## Dog Moon

Good evening, gentlefolk of the Hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey - that's right! Happy Father's day folks.




Not that I care. Don't have one. He was never around when we needed a father so he doesn't qualify, IMO, for the title.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that I care. Don't have one.




Same.  Left 'fore I was born.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Good evening, gentlefolk of the Hive.




Wha-aat! What about gentle fungus???


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Got the right about Acerak.
> 
> First time I went through ToH way back when one of the party members opened a door, we all walked in, and then slid down into a pit of burning hot lava. Dead. No saving throw. Finished.
> 
> NEXT!




Didn't have a rogue with you, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that I care. Don't have one. He was never around when we needed a father so he doesn't qualify, IMO, for the title.




I am very sorry for you Darth.

I have never met my biological father and am technically the result of a "fling", but I had the benefit of my mom marrying an excellent man. He raised me as if I was his own and never played any kind of "favorite", even after my two brothers, who were partly his work, were born.

But I can commiserate with this ... I have had many friends who were in the same state. One friend I had's biological father left his mother because he was conceived as a result of their "activity". The mother became mentally unstable as a result and took it out on the son (while being mentally unstable) up until her death. He was a very unhappy fella....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wha-aat! What about gentle fungus???




I think you could fit pretty much anything into the 'folk' descriptor.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Didn't have a rogue with you, eh?




Not after that, that's fer sure.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think you could fit pretty much anything into the 'folk' descriptor.




Oh yeah. Doh! ... Thanks!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no, no, no.
> 
> Read further on ma'am ... I qualify it SOUNDS like stamping on a cat's tail.
> 
> Now cast that raise dead spell on the myconid you just aced and repent you vicious cleric!




See how twitchy I am when it comes to cats? 

Maybe I don't have the material component available... or the spell prepped.... I never keep it prepped.   

Can't help it I saw it as an evil act and acted accordingly....


----------



## Mycanid

BTW DM ... I am sorry about annoying you in the PBeM thread. It was NOT my intention at all!   As I mentioned, you can play whatever you and RC work out.

I was just offering my 2 cents ... and to be honest I did think I might have been too "pushy" per se. Again ... apologies. I can be a jerk a'plenty at times. *sigh*  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same.  Left 'fore I was born.




Mom and he split when I was still a toddler. 

Never saw him but once since then. Hard to try to connect to someone you'd only seen once and talked on the phone briefly once or twice since that time.... 

I should ask him my "age-old" question: "Where were you when we _needed_ a father?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> See how twitchy I am when it comes to cats?
> 
> Maybe I don't have the material component available... or the spell prepped.... I never keep it prepped.
> 
> Can't help it I saw it as an evil act and acted accordingly....




And acing the poor mushroom herding peaceful myconid due to a misunderstanding of how I phrased something is NOT considered an evil act?   

Poor fungus....





Ah ... I am just giving you a hard time Darth. Don't mind me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW DM ... I am sorry about annoying you in the PBeM thread. It was NOT my intention at all!   As I mentioned, you can play whatever you and RC work out.
> 
> I was just offering my 2 cents ... and to be honest I did think I might have been too "pushy" per se. Again ... apologies. I can be a jerk a'plenty at times. *sigh*  :\




Heh.  Did I sound really annoyed?  Sorry about that.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mom and he split when I was still a toddler.
> 
> Never saw him but once since then. Hard to try to connect to someone you'd only seen once and talked on the phone briefly once or twice since that time....
> 
> I should ask him my "age-old" question: "Where were you when we _needed_ a father?!?!?!?!"




I have only talked to my biological father two or three times....

I actually went away from the phone conversations feeling very sorry for him. He has had no other children of his own (despite being married twice) and had a very difficult time just TALKING to me ... which I can understand. How'd you like it if someone called you out of the blue and said: "By the way - you are my dad. I'm 26 now. How are things?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am very sorry for you Darth.
> 
> I have never met my biological father and am technically the result of a "fling", but I had the benefit of my mom marrying an excellent man. He raised me as if I was his own and never played any kind of "favorite", even after my two brothers, who were partly his work, were born.
> 
> But I can commiserate with this ... I have had many friends who were in the same state. One friend I had's biological father left his mother because he was conceived as a result of their "activity". The mother became mentally unstable as a result and took it out on the son (while being mentally unstable) up until her death. He was a very unhappy fella....




Glad you at least had someone fulfill the role. 

I heard one time from a friend of mine that they did a survey of the local SF club at UNCG and found out that most of the people there came from broken homes; said friend was one of the rare ones who had both a mother and father.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not after that, that's fer sure.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Did I sound really annoyed?  Sorry about that.




Well, you know how it is with comp text. It is easy to misinterpret. Handwriting is a little easier. Speech is usually a lot easier (like on a phone). Person to person communication is best ... but even there it is fraught with misunderstanding.  :\

By the by ... you might want to edit the text ... there were some quotation scripts missing and it made it look like the whole thing was a single quote. I just mention that as RC (who DOES look in there sometimes) might have an easier time sorting out the thoughts and querries you put forth.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And acing the poor mushroom herding peaceful myconid due to a misunderstanding of how I phrased something is NOT considered an evil act?
> 
> Poor fungus....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ... I am just giving you a hard time Darth. Don't mind me.




No problem.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Glad you at least had someone fulfill the role.
> 
> I heard one time from a friend of mine that they did a survey of the local SF club at UNCG and found out that most of the people there came from broken homes; said friend was one of the rare ones who had both a mother and father.




This, in my own experience, is ABSOLUTELY true. I WAS the exception amongst my friends and acquaintances.

BTW, I did not know my dad was not my biological dad until I was 16. He mentioned it to me then. And although I did not "rebel" per se, as he had always been very loving and it was clear to me that he tried very hard to be a good father, it did catalyst a searching mode of wondering who I "really was" and such. But no real anger against maw and paw....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, you know how it is with comp text. It is easy to misinterpret. Handwriting is a little easier. Speech is usually a lot easier (like on a phone). Person to person communication is best ... but even there it is fraught with misunderstanding.  :\
> 
> By the by ... you might want to edit the text ... there were some quotation scripts missing and it made it look like the whole thing was a single quote. I just mention that as RC (who DOES look in there sometimes) might have an easier time sorting out the thoughts and querries you put forth.




Hence why someone developed the smilies. To try to help text not seem so bland... and potentially misinterpreted. See the "stepping on cats' tails" as a good example.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No problem.




Good ... now ... about that fungus you smashed into oblivion that is still lying all gished up on the floor over there ...


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hence why someone developed the smilies. To try to help text not seem so bland... and potentially misinterpreted. See the "stepping on cats' tails" as a good example.




I have been wondering what band instrument to give to you to play....

Hmm ... perhaps the standing harp? The Chieftains have (had?) a primo standing harp player and he fit REAL well into the type of music they played. How about it?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I guess. I'd be about as good as the rest of "our band"....


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hence why someone developed the smilies. To try to help text not seem so bland... and potentially misinterpreted. See the "stepping on cats' tails" as a good example.




Well, I WAS a little annoyed, but tried not to let it show if possible.  Guess it really wasn't.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and apparently, when I was [ Quote=Mycanid ] I for some reason ended it with [ /mycanid ] instead of [ /quote ].  NO idea why.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess. I'd be about as good as the rest of "our band"....




Justa minute!   

The other evening Fru, Heckler and I were playing up such a storm the hive exploded!   

Of course ...   ... coulda been a bad audio setup for the instruments and speakers too. Where is Thunderfoot when you need him?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, and apparently, when I was .  NO idea why.




I am flattered that my post evoked such a ... response ... from you that it even interfered with your "posting-fu"!

Yeesh ... gotta be more careful in the future with what I say when it comes to game stuff with folks who really don't know me that well.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am flattered that my post evoked such a ... response ... from you that it even interfered with your "posting-fu"!
> 
> Yeesh ... gotta be more careful in the future with what I say when it comes to game stuff with folks who really don't know me that well.  :\




Well, I'd just gotten home from work, hadn't really had the chance to relax yet, and I'm exhausted, and this is completely different from my group.  Almost nothing is banned in my group.  If we think it's too powerful, we'll tone it down and let someone play that.  If the flavor isn't right, we change it.  So someone going 'No' without anything else added to the above reasons just kinda hit a wrong nerve.  Didn't mean to jump on ya.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I'd just gotten home from work, hadn't really had the chance to relax yet, and I'm exhausted, and this is completely different from my group.  Almost nothing is banned in my group.  If we think it's too powerful, we'll tone it down and let someone play that.  If the flavor isn't right, we change it.  So someone going 'No' without anything else added to the above reasons just kinda hit a wrong nerve.  Didn't mean to jump on ya.




We're pretty loose about what we can play and what we can't. Rarely we get a "no" to something. As long as either the DM has the book or someone lets him/her read the text, they don't mind.


----------



## Mycanid

True, true. Very understandable ....

[Extends his hand to shake and apologize - watch the acid secretions!   ]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I WAS a little annoyed, but tried not to let it show if possible.  Guess it really wasn't.




::shrugs:: Since I don't know what it was about [thread text], then I can't judge one way or another....


----------



## Mycanid

Very interesting that both you and Darth have the same group playing "dynamic".

My gaming "style"/taste was always much more specific and even "strict" when it came to DnD. SO maybe it is just a bit of that pouring over. What can I say? I'd prolly be classified as an old school gamer who has DEFINITELY retained his old school tastes and even aesthetics.

So I hope you will be understanding for the old crotchety fungus' "rantings and ravings".    I'll try not to be such a grump.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

And most of my group "migrated" over from 2e. The only times I've played an earlier edition was Henry's AD&D games he's done at the NC Gamedays.


----------



## Mycanid

[Looks around on the floor through a monocle on a stick]

Where DID I put my false teeth?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And most of my group "migrated" over from 2e. The only times I've played an earlier edition was Henry's AD&D games he's done at the NC Gamedays.




Yeah ... I skipped 2e and all its accoutrements almost entirely. I DID try to play it a few times but somehow it never "caught" and I withdrew from the gaming scene for a long while, nurturing the memory of my "1eADnD, Basic/Expert set, and pre- these games DnD" experiences.

I got into 3e mostly through video games. It was the 3.5 edition of ToEE and the 3.0 ruleset game of NWN that "hooked" me back into gaming actively some time ago.

I had kept tabs on things through reading about things, talking to others in the scene and such during those 12 years or so.... But it only goes so far.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very interesting that both you and Darth have the same group playing "dynamic".




Guess our group has always been about options.  I've seen people talking about Core Only games and my friends and I just cringe.

Replacement Class Features is a big hit at our game.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Guess our group has always been about options.  I've seen people talking about Core Only games and my friends and I just cringe.
> 
> Replacement Class Features is a big hit at our game.




Ah ha. THIS explains much. I could definitely be considered a member of the groups you and your friends would cringe at. 

Well then! It will be a learning opportunity for BOTH of us then.


----------



## Mycanid

[Black Kitten plays the piano at light speed!]

Shanghai! Hong Kong! Egg Foo Yung!

[Siamese cat plays notes with chopsticks]

Fortune Cookie's always Wrong!


----------



## Mycanid

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rkwKz7KlLBY

Here it goes!


----------



## Mycanid

Wow. The song drove everyone out.  :\ 

Everyone must be munching dinner. 

Haven't seen Fru, Heckler, Aurora, and many others today.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm just chillin.  Browsing Creature of the Week atm.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rkwKz7KlLBY
> 
> Here it goes!




"Svinger?  Vat is a svinger?"

YAY!

Now hurry up and load!


----------



## Mycanid

YOu me both DM ... 

I am setting up another machine here after a harrowing day of windows networking woes.  :\ 

Nice peaceful activity.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> "Svinger?  Vat is a svinger?"
> 
> YAY!
> 
> Now hurry up and load!




Woohoo! Heckler wasn't killed in the explosion!

Where's that octopus crazy man?!    

Evening Heckler.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm just chillin.  Browsing Creature of the Week atm.




Hey! Some nice stuff there Dog Moon. You visit elfwood sometimes too perchance?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Heckler wasn't killed in the explosion!
> 
> Where's that octopus crazy man?!
> 
> Evening Heckler.




Howdy.  

You and Fru both blew up and left at the same time last night.  I was stuck here going, "But, I'm not done loading yet."  

That was some good stuff, though.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Howdy.
> 
> You and Fru both blew up and left at the same time last night.  I was stuck here going, "But, I'm not done loading yet."
> 
> That was some good stuff, though.




We'll make a musician outta you yet!   

Poor Fru ... I don't think he was quite expecting the wattage feedback to be so ... destructive!   

He hasn't been on today. Hope he didn't have to go to the hospital.   

BTW ... you really think I look amish?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! Some nice stuff there Dog Moon. You visit elfwood sometimes too perchance?




Been there once or twice.  Been a while, but there was something about it I just didn't like.  Deviantart is a great site though.  You been there much?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hivers.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Been there once or twice.  Been a while, but there was something about it I just didn't like.  Deviantart is a great site though.  You been there much?




Nah. I only went to elfwood a little some years ago ... a friend sent me a link to a very good tolkien style artist and I went and looked at ALL her paintings (she is quite good) and even carried on a correspondence for about 2 1/2 years. She is a German lady who was studying in England last I knew.

Lessee ... maybe I can find her name..... [Searching through piles of junk.]


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya hivers.




S'about time you showed up!   

I was getting worried!   

You fared the explosion the other night okay?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poor Fru ... I don't think he was quite expecting the wattage feedback to be so ... destructive!
> 
> He hasn't been on today. Hope he didn't have to go to the hospital.
> 
> BTW ... you really think I look amish?



I'm here....

_Steve Martin as Dusty Bottoms-esque voice:_
and unharmed.

And yeah, you do look a little amish.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> S'about time you showed up!
> 
> I was getting worried!
> 
> You fared the explosion the other night okay?



I was sleeping. 11 1/2 hours has got to mean I'm fighting a bug.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> We'll make a musician outta you yet!



I used to play the trombone.  And waaaaaaaaay back when I was a wee lil' heckler I played the recorder  I just have no flippin' clue what to do with an octopus.





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW ... you really think I look amish?




Somewhat.  Now that I think about it, you look more like a Hisidic Jew.  

And, hey, what's up with you and the Aristocats?  I thought you hated musicals.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm here....
> 
> _Steve Martin as Dusty Bottoms-esque voice:_
> and unharmed.
> 
> And yeah, you do look a little amish.




Well ... its just the hat I think. Not my normal hat. 

11 1/2 hours? Hmm ... maybe you do have "ye olde sniffle"....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Can you tell that I watched "The Aristocats" yesterday?



One of my favorite movies.   Haven't seen it in about a year though.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I used to play the trombone.  And waaaaaaaaay back when I was a wee lil' heckler I played the recorder  I just have no flippin' clue what to do with an octopus.




Well you did fine, as far as I could tell. 



			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> Somewhat.  Now that I think about it, you look more like a Hisidic Jew.




Hmm ... never thought of THAT. It HAS to be the hat....



			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> And, hey, what's up with you and the Aristocats?  I thought you hated musicals.




Dunno ... somehow when folks is on stage and I am watching them I have a harder time taking them "seriously" somehow. But with cartoons ... hey, what can I say, I really liked "The Aristocats" as a child.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One of my favorite movies.   Haven't seen it in about a year though.




CLick on the link a few posts above and listen to the "sving-ging moosik"!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... its just the hat I think. Not my normal hat.
> 
> 11 1/2 hours? Hmm ... maybe you do have "ye olde sniffle"....  :\



Thing is I dont feel sick, and I don't have the regular symptoms of being sick.

My stomach is giving me a hard time however.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thing is I dont feel sick, and I don't have the regular symptoms of being sick.
> 
> My stomach is giving me a hard time however.  :\




Hmm ... [Puts on his 1940's doctor's headband with the radar dish lookin thing in the front] ... say "ahhhhhh" .... [whips out a wooden tongue depressor]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But that song!
> 
> WOOHOO!
> 
> What a great song! And I love the scene when all the cats are jumping up and down on the piano and playing and playing as the piano falls through floor after floor of the abandoned building!
> 
> Everybody wants to be a cat! Everybody ... everybody ....
> 
> Well ... at least Fru would approve.



And how!


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... never thought of THAT. It HAS to be the hat....




And the facial hair...

and the dark clothes...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Groove salad here we come!



Groove salad?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... [Puts on his 1940's doctor's headband with the radar dish lookin thing in the front] ... say "ahhhhhh" .... [whips out a wooden tongue depressor]



_*sticks out tongue*_

Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Heckler

Groovy, Mama, groovy!

Still loading...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> We got a set up at the moment of:
> 
> 3 set pc's
> 
> Wood Elf Fighter - MAJOR brickbat



Brickbat?! Thats a word I've not heard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And now we have BBQ'd Frukathka.



HEY NOW!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... I don't think Dog Moon approves though.  :\ 

Maybe he approves of this more?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pk_eR-Af8pA


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Groove salad?!




Yeah ... it's a streaming music site for "deep chilled" music.

SOMA is another station....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*sticks out tongue*_
> 
> Ahhhhhh.




Hmm ... [Feels pulse] ... in my opinion you have been exercising too much and drinking too little water.

Need to cut down on the javelin practice to 1 hour a day during the summer, I think.

You should drink 16 cups of water a day and re-hydrate yourself.

Also, return to a steady, regular sleep pattern.

[Scribbles notes down in a little notebook.]

Here ya go!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Brickbat?! Thats a word I've not heard.




Really? Brickbat was one of the Brood Mutants who fought against the X-Men back in the day. He kee-lobbered Colossus something good.

Here is a link to a little bit about this: http://www.marvunapp.com/Appendix/broodmutants.htm

Among my group the term "brickbat" became synonymous with "the big tough guy who wails on things".


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Groovy, Mama, groovy!
> 
> Still loading...




Must be on dial up?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... [Feels pulse] ... in my opinion you have been exercising too much and drinking too little water.



First off, I exercise to little, not a fact I'm proud of but its the truth. Secondly, I drink plenty of liquids. I drink anywhere from a half gallon to a full gallon of water everyday.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Need to cut down on the javelin practice to 1 hour a day during the summer, I think.



Myc, as much as you'd like to think I've been practicing throwing javelins, I'm not.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> You should drink 16 cups of water a day and re-hydrate yourself.



see above.




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Also, return to a steady, regular sleep pattern.



Have you met me?   I hardly have a regular sleeping pattern. As much as I might like or dislike it, I'm good for 14 - 16 hours of wakefulness once I drag my sorry carcass out of bed.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> And the facial hair...
> 
> and the dark clothes...




Well ... maybe ... but I am NOT a hasid.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Must be on dial up?  :\




Yup.

Almost done.

They're falling from flor to floor to floor right now...


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> First off, I exercise to little, not a fact I'm proud of but its the truth. Secondly, I drink plenty of liquids. I drink anywhere from a half gallon to a full gallon of water everyday.... Have you met me?   I hardly have a regular sleeping pattern. As much as I might like or dislike it, I'm good for 14 - 16 hours of wakefulness once I drag my sorry carcass out of bed.




[Shark voice from Finding Nemo] DENIAL! [/Shark voice from Finding Nemo]


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> Almost done.
> 
> They're falling from flor to floor to floor right now...




Woohoo!

Everybody! Everybody! Everybody wants to be a cat!

Hallelujah!

Everybody! Everybody! Everybody wants to be a cat!.....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... maybe ... but I am NOT a hasid.




I'm just saying there's a resemblance, nothing more...


----------



## Heckler

And....done.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> And....done.




Great stuff eh?

Ya know ... I DO have a soft spot for a capella gospel music ... maybe that is part of it.   

Gotta love the railroad blues too:

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

Nuthin.

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

Nuthin.

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

Ain't got nuthin.

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

Nuthin.

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

NUTH - IN!

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

Nuthin.

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

N ... O ... T ...

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

H ... I ... N ... G ...

[WUH WAAAAWH WUH WAAAAWH!

THUMP THUMP! THUMP THUMP!]

Nuthin.


----------



## Mycanid

Familiar with it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Everybody, everybody, everybody want to be a cat!


----------



## Mycanid

I guess he is....


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Familiar with it?




Not sure, that particular piece doesn't seems to ring a bell.  I do like me some blues, though.

I was just trying to decide if I liked Aristocats better than Jungle Book.  Louis Prima is just wild, baby!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not sure, that particular piece doesn't seems to ring a bell.  I do like me some blues, though.
> 
> I was just trying to decide if I liked Aristocats better than Jungle Book.  Louis Prima is just wild, baby!




Well ... personally I like Aristocats better simply b/c I like cats. Jungle Book is okay ... love the note hit by Sher Kahn....

Speaking of low notes, have you ever heard of Ivan Rebrov?

He has something sick like a 3 octave range or something!   

Here's a sample of his low range (Im Tiefen Keller):http://home.san.rr.com/vanpelt92117/Ending.mp3

Here's a sample of his high range (The Nightingale):http://home.san.rr.com/vanpelt92117/Range.mp3

That is the SAME VOICE there.


----------



## Heckler

Impressive.


----------



## Mycanid

Kay sirs - signing off. Good night!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kay sirs - signing off. Good night!



Later Myc!


----------



## Heckler

I just noticed the hippie cat pays the guitar both left and right handed.


----------



## Heckler

I knew that Chinese cat sounded familiar.  He played Tigger also.  And a metric buttload of other voice over work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*shakes hive something fierce*

WAKE UP HIVERS!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *shakes hive something fierce*
> 
> WAKE UP HIVERS!!!




Good Morning to you as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Morning to you as well.



Hi Goldmoon. Haven't seen you in a while. How are you doing?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *shakes hive something fierce*



Try poking it with a stick.  A poin-ted stick.  Or, attack it with a banana.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Try poking it with a stick.  A poin-ted stick.  Or, attack it with a banana.



*Attacks hive vicariously with banana*

Whos your daddy? Whos your daddy?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Who's your daddy?



Roger.  Why?  Who's yours?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Roger.  Why?  Who's yours?



Charles Robert Wenzler Sr.

I was asking the hive though, not hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was asking the hive though, not hivers.



Oh.  Good question.  It's been around for a long time. . . I think it rose from the ashes of the Pantheon, but I could be wrong.  You'd have to ask someone who was involved back in the day (tm).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh.  Good question.  It's been around for a long time. . . I think it rose from the ashes of the Pantheon, but I could be wrong.  You'd have to ask someone who was involved back in the day (tm).



I wouldn't be surprised if the answer is Crothian.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if the answer is Crothian.



Quite possible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Quite possible.



So, how are you doing today hafrog?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how are you doing today hafrog?



I am doing alright I suppose.  I'm at work, and it's Tuesday, so obviously not TOO great.  But my life seems to be on a bit of an upswing lately, so I'm feeling kinda groovy.  Nothing too special today in one way or another.

How are you?  Everything funkadelic?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How are you?  Everything funkadelic?



Well, I'm a white guy and I'm playing that funky music til I die.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a white guy and I'm playing that funky music til I die.



Wild Cherry appreciates your efforts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wild Cherry appreciates your efforts.



Coolio.


----------



## hafrogman

Grrr.  Hungry, but it's only 9:40.   Too long till lunch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Grrr.  Hungry, but it's only 9:40.   Too long till lunch.



Would you like me to mail you a bowl of cereal?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Would you like me to mail you a bowl of cereal?



Dude, you're like all of 10 miles away.  Frickin' drive here and hand deliver the bowl of cereal!

Lazy bum.

 

I had cereal for breakfast.  But now I want . . . MORE.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, you're like all of 10 miles away.  Frickin' drive here and hand deliver the bowl of cereal!



Don't have a drivers license.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't have a drivers license.  :\



Oi.  How do you survive this city?  You needs to be moving yourself to New York or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oi.  How do you survive this city?  You needs to be moving yourself to New York or something.



This I've said before; I live with my parents. I admit it, I'm a mooch. 

I'm salaried $100 a month for certain chores, so I could afford a [cheap] taxi, if I absolutely needed one. I used to use Noble Knight, but not since their price hike.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This I've said before; I live with my parents. I admit it, I'm a mooch.



Nothing wrong with mooching or parental co-habitation.  I've done my fair share of both, but I still needed a car in order to function in Phoenix.  Heck, half the errands I ran for MY parents consisted of driving somewhere to hunt down whatever they needed.


edit:  Anyways, congratulations on surviving.  You're a better man than I.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with mooching or parental co-habitation.  I've done my fair share of both, but I still needed a car in order to function in Phoenix.  Heck, half the errands I ran for MY parents consisted of driving somewhere to hunt down whatever they needed.
> 
> 
> edit:  Anyways, congratulations on surviving.  You're a better man than I.



Driving has never been a priority for me. Besides, during the summer I have a service called Dial-A-Ride that charges $1.00 for pickup and $.50 for each zone entered until drop off zone, either that or I figure out a bus route. Otherwise, when it isn't summer, I walk or bike.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Besides, during the summer I have a service called Dial-A-Ride



We're two days shy of summer.

I will be expecting my cereal on Thursday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We're two days shy of summer.



It started when 100o weather broke.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I will be expecting my cereal on Thursday.



it. was. a. joke.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It started when 100o weather broke.



February is summer now?   


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> it. was. a. joke.



Bah!  Tease.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> February is summer now?



Fahrenheit, not celsius. Sheesh.


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive.


----------



## hafrogman

heigh-ho.


----------



## Aurora

You all have been some busy bees.


----------



## Aeson

She's alive!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's alive!



 

Yes, she is.


----------



## Aurora

Right now she is going over estimates and trying to figure out which AC unit to put in her home, and whether or not she should get a heat pump put in as well.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You all have been some busy bees.



I'm tempted to make a bee pun here.  Something like, "it was all for you, honey."  But that would be bad.  Some people might not find it funny.  I've been stung like that in the past.  So I guess I should just buzz off.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Right now she is going over estimates and trying to figure out which AC unit to put in her home, and whether or not she should get a heat pump put in as well.




Sounds like a thrill-a-minute...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

>



His facial expression is quite disturbing.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, she is.



You were missed. I'm glad you're back.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to make a bee pun here.  Something like, "it was all for you, honey."  But that would be bad.  Some people might not find it funny.  I've been stung like that in the past.  So I guess I should just buzz off.



ROFL


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds like a thrill-a-minute...



Let me tell ya, it's great *rolls eyes* 
I am air conditioner illiterate. I don't understand any of this sh*t. I'M A PRINCESS. I SHOULDN'T HAVE TO!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to make a bee pun here.  Something like, "it was all for you, honey."  But that would be bad.  Some people might not find it funny.  I've been stung like that in the past.  So I guess I should just buzz off.




*Sprays hafrog with insecticide*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let me tell ya, it's great *rolls eyes*
> I am air conditioner illiterate. I don't understand any of this sh*t. I'M A PRINCESS. I SHOULDN'T HAVE TO!



You'll figure it out. Some times a princess has to get her hands dirty.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Let me tell ya, it's great *rolls eyes*
> I am air conditioner illiterate. I don't understand any of this sh*t. I'M A PRINCESS. I SHOULDN'T HAVE TO!




Yes you should, otherwise a nasty vizier will ruin your kingdom by gathering a demonic AC unit army to overthrow you.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> *Sprays hafrog with insecticide*



Mmmm, tasty.

That which does not kill me. . .


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll figure it out. Some times a princess has to get her hands dirty.




Will the Star Wars references never end!!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mmmm, tasty.
> 
> That which does not kill me. . .




...Makes you smell like OFF! Mosquito Repellant.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Will the Star Wars references never end!!



No, they won't.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Will the Star Wars references never end!!



Was that a Star Wars reference?    No, they won't.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ...Makes you smell like OFF! Mosquito Repellant.



Blech! 

I have this little device that emits the sound of dragonfly wings. It makes mosquitoes scatter like you wouldn't believe. It's in the shape of a frog   , and can clip onto just about anything. Worked great when we were down south last summer to keep those little pests away from Kylee.


----------



## Aeson

Egad! We think alike.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Blech!
> 
> I have this little device that emits the sound of dragonfly wings. It makes mosquitoes scatter like you wouldn't believe. It's in the shape of a frog   , and can clip onto just about anything. Worked great when we were down south last summer to keep those little pests away from Kylee.



That's a neat idea. What is the name of it?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes you should, otherwise a nasty vizier will ruin your kingdom by gathering a demonic AC unit army to overthrow you.



I'll be sure to add someone to my entourage with ranks in knowledge: appliances.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's a neat idea. What is the name of it?



No idea. I bought it in Babies R Us. Since you can't put bug repellent on a baby under 3 months old it makes sense that they would sell them there.


----------



## Aeson

You're still the queen of the hive mind. You can have anyone you want in your entourage.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No idea. I bought it in Babies R Us. Since you can't put bug repellent on a baby under 3 months old it makes sense that they would sell them there.



I might look into them.


----------



## Aurora

Here's one. It's a ladybug.
http://www.nctsales.co.uk/prodshow.asp?id=1092


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Here's one. It's a ladybug.
> http://www.nctsales.co.uk/prodshow.asp?id=1092



You're the best.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Was that a Star Wars reference?    No, they won't.




Empire - Fixing the Falcon - Leia and Han's "Nice men" conversation...

Well, good, because we can't let a statement go by without StarWarsing it!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Blech!
> 
> I have this little device that emits the sound of dragonfly wings. It makes mosquitoes scatter like you wouldn't believe. It's in the shape of a frog   , and can clip onto just about anything. Worked great when we were down south last summer to keep those little pests away from Kylee.




Ooooh, nifty technology...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Empire - Fixing the Falcon - Leia and Han's "Nice men" conversation...
> 
> Well, good, because we can't let a statement go by without StarWarsing it!



I know the scene but I didn't connect them because it's not a direct quote.


----------



## Aeson

I found this one. Not a bug


----------



## Aeson

A customer is threatening to hold me responsible if something happens to her mortgage payment because of a stamp wasn't fully attached. I told her it would be fine even as she put tape over it to hold it in place. 

I'm really getting tired of this crap.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I found this one. Not a bug



Nice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know the scene but I didn't connect them because it's not a direct quote.




I thought you were being subtle...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> A customer is threatening to hold me responsible if her something happens to her mortgage payment because of a stamp wasn't fully attached. I told her it would be fine even as she put tape over it to hold it in place.
> 
> I'm really getting tired of this crap.



People are amazing. Did you affix the stamp? How can it not be fully attached?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I thought you were being subtle...



Ask Aurora. I'm about as subtle as a tank.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> People are amazing. Did you affix the stamp? How can it not be fully attached?



I put it on. The corner peeled up when she picked at it. I should have known she would be a problem. She was already complaining about it before I pulled it off the backing.

I blame it on the fact she's from somewhere in Europe. I couldn't place her accent.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> A customer is threatening to hold me responsible if something happens to her mortgage payment because of a stamp wasn't fully attached. I told her it would be fine even as she put tape over it to hold it in place.
> 
> I'm really getting tired of this crap.




I'm of the opinion that sometimes people just need to be slapped.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion that sometimes people just need to be slapped.



I should have. Sounds like she's threatening to sue me. Why not add on assault?


----------



## Heckler

Let her sue, stuff gets lost in the mail all the time.

On a side note, over on CM, isn't there a way to check who changed your title?  Or, do you know who changed mine?  I'm just curious is all.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Let her sue, stuff gets lost in the mail all the time.
> 
> On a side note, over on CM, isn't there a way to check who changed your title?  Or, do you know who changed mine?  I'm just curious is all.



It wasn't me. You can check the history. It's there. Look on the second page for Change Others User Title in history. 

I'd like to know why he gave you that one.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm of the opinion that sometimes people just need to be slapped.



I share this opinion and wish that there was a company that issued "license to slap" cards. You know, like Brock's "License to Kill" one. *snickers*


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> It wasn't me. You can check the history. It's there. Look on the second page for Change Others User Title in history.
> 
> I'd like to know why he gave you that one.




Okay, I get so confused in the damn plaza.

He gave it to me 'cause I suggested Bratt wear adult diapers so her kids wouldn't give themselves haircuts while she pees.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Okay, I get so confused in the damn plaza.
> 
> He gave it to me 'cause I suggested Bratt wear adult diapers so her kids wouldn't give themselves haircuts while she pees.



What name did you get?


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Okay, I get so confused in the damn plaza.
> 
> He gave it to me 'cause I suggested Bratt wear adult diapers so her kids wouldn't give themselves haircuts while she pees.



So you know who did it? 

I forgot about that post.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> What name did you get?




Calamari Face changed my title to, "wears adult diapers."


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I share this opinion and wish that there was a company that issued "license to slap" cards. You know, like Brock's "License to Kill" one. *snickers*



Can we have the nonevil Aurora back?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Calamari Face changed my title to, "wears adult diapers."



I'd change that pretty quick.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd change that pretty quick.



I dunno. . . wears infant diapers is kinda creepy.


----------



## Aeson

I was trying to avoid saying his name. I didn't want there to be an issue.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we have the nonevil Aurora back?



Nope. She is hormonal and therefore evil at times. I could turn back into nice Aurora within the minute though. You just never know.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dunno. . . wears infant diapers is kinda creepy.



I guess if creepy is what Heckler is going for.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd change that pretty quick.



Are you offering to do it? It's cheaper for someone else to do it?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you know who did it?
> 
> I forgot about that post.




Yeah, I'm a little suprised that it was him, though.  I think I've only seen him in the Senate.


----------



## Aurora

Die Hard 4 is coming out on June 27th. Dshai has informed me he is taking off of work.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you offering to do it? It's cheaper for someone else to do it?



*checks*
Nope, still evil Aurora.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope. She is hormonal and therefore evil at times. I could turn back into nice Aurora within the minute though. You just never know.



I will accept that answer.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we have the nonevil Aurora back?




No, I like her this way. Chipper-Shredders for a Better Tomorrow welcomes fresh insight into eliminating stupid people from the gene pool.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd change that pretty quick.




Meh, doesn't bother me.  I've had it since sometime this weekend.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will accept that answer.



You don't really have much of a choice.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *checks*
> Nope, still evil Aurora.



LOL   

Heckler I'll change it for you. Someone needs to cancel out the evil one.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was trying to avoid saying his name. I didn't want there to be an issue.




No issue.

Like I said before, "Meh."


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, I like her this way. Chipper-Shredders for a Better Tomorrow welcomes fresh insight into eliminating stupid people from the gene pool.



I think I may have to buy one of those T-shirts.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't really have much of a choice.



I suppose you're right.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, I like her this way. Chipper-Shredders for a Better Tomorrow welcomes fresh insight into eliminating stupid people from the gene pool.



Plan to use her as a spokes model as well?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess if creepy is what Heckler is going for.....




Hey, I don't need anybody's help to pull off creepy!

Wait...

D'oh!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Plan to use her as a spokes model as well?



I think the chipper/shredder does a good enough job of that.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope. She is hormonal and therefore evil at times. I could turn back into nice Aurora within the minute though. You just never know.




And according to her sig, she has breast leakage and fake contractions.  Those can't help.


That's also TMI, by the way...


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> And according to her sig, she has breast leakage and fake contractions.  Those can't help.
> 
> 
> That's also TMI, by the way...



It's just a pre-made ticker. I haven't experienced either in this pregnancy. I never had the first with Kylee and only had false contractions once with her.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's just a pre-made ticker. I haven't experienced either in this pregnancy. I never had the first with Kylee and only had false contractions once with her.




Okay, you killed teh funneh with that.  I got nothin' now.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Okay, you killed teh funneh with that.  I got nothin' now.



Sorry. The ticker is set on the "humor" setting. I thought about changing it back to the descriptive one because of the "breast leakage" bit. LOL


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry. The ticker is set on the "humor" setting. I thought about changing it back to the descriptive one because of the "breast leakage" bit. LOL




Well, that all depends on wether you want people assuming you have leaky boobs.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler are you trying to get me in trouble?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, that all depends on wether you want people assuming you have leaky boobs.



ROFL Perhaps I will go change it.


----------



## Aurora

Changed.


----------



## Aurora

Of course, now people coming in late will be confused, but that's just too bad.


----------



## Aurora

All right, I am off to figure out dinner. 

Later hive!


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heckler are you trying to get me in trouble?




How am I getting you in trouble?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right, I am off to figure out dinner.
> 
> Later hive!




Later.

Mmmm...dinner, I should start on that myself.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right, I am off to figure out dinner.
> 
> Later hive!



Cya.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> How am I getting you in trouble?



You didn't. I made my will save.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course, now people coming in late will be confused, but that's just too bad.



Yeah, too bad. They should have been here when you were.


----------



## Heckler

Ahhh...got it.


----------



## Heckler

I'm thinking I'll try this Lean Cuisine mac&cheese for dinner.  Maybe with a sammich.


----------



## Ferret

What is sammich?


----------



## Heckler

sammich=sandwich


----------



## Ferret

Is that all? I thought as much, but I swear it was a special kind.


----------



## Heckler

Nope.  A sammich is a sammich is a sammich.


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> Is that all? I thought as much, but I swear it was a special kind.



Well, I'm fairly sure for it to be a sammich, it has to be made by your woman.

As in, "Woman, make me a sammich!"

It helps if your woman is barefoot, pregnant, and in the kitchen.


/not really a misogynist, please don't beat me.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm fairly sure for it to be a sammich, it has to be made by your woman.
> 
> As in, "Woman, make me a sammich!"
> 
> It helps if your woman is barefoot, pregnant, and in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> /not really a misogynist, please don't beat me.




Those are the best kind.  However, being single, I have to make do with what I can.


----------



## Dog Moon

Evening, all.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm fairly sure for it to be a sammich, it has to be made by your woman.
> 
> As in, "Woman, make me a sammich!"
> 
> It helps if your woman is barefoot, pregnant, and in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> /not really a misogynist, please don't beat me.



I have two out of three right now 
Sammich also works in reference to saying someone is too skinny. Like 
"Damn, she is hot!"
"Meh, B**** needs a sammich." (Credit to Rel for the latter quote as I have seen him use it the most.  )


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Evening, all.



Good evening Dog Moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good evening Dog Moon.




How's it going?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How's it going?



Not bad. Just finished eating dinner and I need to do a few minutes of work on the computer and then head back upstairs.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have two out of three right now
> Sammich also works in reference to saying someone is too skinny. Like
> "Damn, she is hot!"
> "Meh, B**** needs a sammich." (Credit to Rel for the latter quote as I have seen him use it the most.  )



Rel really knows how to talk about the ladies.


----------



## Dog Moon

Everyone must be sleeping early, right?


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Everyone must be sleeping early, right?



nope, I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> nope, I'm here for the long haul.




Hey, someone else showed up!  Yay!


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, what happened Bront?  What happened everybody?  All alone.  So boring...


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, what happened Bront?  What happened everybody?  All alone.  So boring...



Work, dinner, other things...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

WAKEY WAKEY, HANDS OF SNAKEY!!!

It's morning hivers, wake the frak up!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It's morning hivers



I feel that this kind of statement should be subjected to a vote.

I vote for it to NOT be morning.  All those in favor?

Aye.


----------



## Aurora

Harumph!


----------



## hafrogman

What kind of vote is that?  You can't vote Heffalump!


----------



## Aeson

I'm ready for it to be closing time. I'm really getting tired of this. I didn't expect to be burned out on the job so quickly. I think it would be better if I had more time off or didn't have all the personal issues to deal with. I'm not making enough money to pay myself so I can't hire anyone.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What kind of vote is that?  You can't vote Heffalump!



Never seen Blazing Saddles?   

I was agreeing.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Never seen Blazing Saddles?



I guess it's been a little.

I'm better at Spaceballs, but we were having a Blazing Saddles quote fest a few days ago.


See this hand?
Steady as a rock.
Yeah, but I shoot with THIS hand.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm ready for it to be closing time. I'm really getting tired of this. I didn't expect to be burned out on the job so quickly.



I think the worst days are the ones where you start out tired.  Then you look ahead and see nothing changing.  Bah.  I hope things take an upswing for you.



Where ARE da white wimmin at?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think the worst days are the ones where you start out tired.  Then you look ahead and see nothing changing.  Bah.  I hope things take an upswing for you.



I don't see an upswing any time soon. Things will get worse before they get better. I do realize they can get much much worse. I'm just hoping they don't get to that point.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess it's been a little.
> 
> I'm better at Spaceballs, but we were having a Blazing Saddles quote fest a few days ago.
> 
> 
> See this hand?
> Steady as a rock.
> Yeah, but I shoot with THIS hand.



Heehee A good quote. My favorite is still 

"A man drink like that and he don't eat, he is GOING to DIE!"
"When?"


----------



## Aurora

All right hive. It's been fun, but tis time for me to go. I need to get dressed and then Kylee and I are going shopping with my grandparents. 

Everyone have a good day, or at least try 

That goes for you too Aeson


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive. It's been fun, but tis time for me to go. I need to get dressed and then Kylee and I are going shopping with my grandparents.
> 
> Everyone have a good day, or at least try
> 
> That goes for you too Aeson



Thank you.

Have a good time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aww, I go to have breakfast and I miss Aurora.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aww, I go to have breakfast and I miss Aurora.



I haven't quite left.


----------



## Aurora

I have to laugh so I figured I'd do it in here. 

I just saw a banner ad on ENW for an "intimate dating" site. 

Sorry guys. I just find this exceptionally funny.


----------



## Aurora

My daughter has found teh fun in ripping apart styrafoam. Oh joy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I haven't quite left.



_*waves*_

How are you today, Empress?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*waves*_
> 
> How are you today, Empress?



Fine, but I really should go get ready to go. LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter has found teh fun in ripping apart styrafoam. Oh joy.



I love ripping the plastic packaging off of brand new dvds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Fine, but I really should go get ready to go. LOL



Did you sleep well?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love ripping the plastic packaging off of brand new dvds.



Really?  Nothing aggravates me more.  Especially when they have those stickers on, and the sticker glue is really strong, and you end up damaging your actual DVD case just trying to get the damn thing open.

DEATH TO PACKAGING DESIGNERS!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just saw a banner ad on ENW for an "intimate dating" site.



Sucessful adventurers!  Join Dating & Debauchery to meet exciting wenches in your area.  Wenches who want to meet you, today!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  Nothing aggravates me more.  Especially when they have those stickers on, and the sticker glue is really strong, and you end up damaging your actual DVD case just trying to get the damn thing open.



Strangely, I've never had that problem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sucessful adventurers!  Join Dating & Debauchery to meet exciting wenches in your area.  Wenches who want to meet you, today!



I think I just found the next scroll for posted on a posting pole for one of the cities in my homebrew.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  Nothing aggravates me more.  Especially when they have those stickers on, and the sticker glue is really strong, and you end up damaging your actual DVD case just trying to get the damn thing open.
> 
> DEATH TO PACKAGING DESIGNERS!



Harumph! Harumph!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Harumph! Harumph!



 You okay? You sound like you've got a hairball caught in your throat.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You okay? You sound like you've got a hairball caught in your throat.



She's got a lump* in her throat.


*of the heffa variety.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sucessful adventurers!  Join Dating & Debauchery to meet exciting wenches in your area.  Wenches who want to meet you, today!



ROFL

Some geeks I have met need "practice dates" that way they can get used to talking to women and know what NOT to say and what NOT to do when they actually go out with one they like. My best friend and I were discussing this once after she went ona blind date with a guy who ended up being a gamer. (SHe was set up by her birth mom- lol) After he finished eating he literally, picked up his plate and licked it. That's right, licked it. I bust out laughing when she told me that. My response (heehee) was that I could start pimping her out to geeks who need "dating training" and she could point out to them things like "don't lick your plate when you are done eating."


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She's got a lump* in her throat.
> 
> 
> *of the heffa variety.



LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She's got a lump* in her throat.
> 
> 
> *of the heffa variety.



a heffa lump?   

I know what a Heffalump is (I'm Winnie the Pooh savvy) but I don't know hat a heffa lump is.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> a heffa lump?
> 
> I know what a Heffalump is (I'm Winnie the Pooh savvy) but I don't know hat a heffa lump is.



You must not have read the last page before you jumped in today.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know what a Heffalump is (I'm Winnie the Pooh savvy)



That was the angle I was going for.  She tried this harrumph nonsense earlier, too.  But anyways, a Heffalump in one's throat would probably cause some small amount of choking.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Some geeks I have met need "practice dates" that way they can get used to talking to women and know what NOT to say and what NOT to do when they actually go out with one they like.



Nobody ever offered me this service.  =(







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> After he finished eating he literally, picked up his plate and licked it.



But then I guess I was a LITTLE more socially concious than this. . . but really, isn't there a difference between geekdom and lack of table manners?  Socially akward vs. just plain rude.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But then I guess I was a LITTLE more socially concious than this. . . but really, isn't there a difference between geekdom and lack of table manners?  Socially akward vs. just plain rude.



QFT.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nobody ever offered me this service.  =(But then I guess I was a LITTLE more socially concious than this. . . but really, isn't there a difference between geekdom and lack of table manners?  Socially akward vs. just plain rude.



LOL Yes there is. A big one in fact. He just happenned to be a geek that also had terrible table manners. I still think that many geeks could benefit from such a service though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You must not have read the last page before you jumped in today.



I skimmed it. I must have missed that part.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Yes there is. A big one in fact. He just happenned to be a geek that also had terrible table manners. I still think that many geeks could benefit from such a service though.



There is a lot to be said for social grace. I'm happy to say that my social manners are not atrocious.


----------



## Aurora

All right. I really need to go. I was supposed to leave a few min ago! LOL


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right. I really need to go. I was supposed to leave a few min ago! LOL



Pfft.  You will never escape.

BWA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

ha.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right. I really need to go. I was supposed to leave a few min ago! LOL



Later, Aurora. Nice chatting with you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft.  You will never escape.
> 
> BWA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> ha.



There is a huge difference between escaping the hivemind and taking a break from it.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> There is a huge difference between escaping the hivemind and taking a break from it.



She didn't escape, we gave her a day pass?


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  Nothing aggravates me more.  Especially when they have those stickers on, and the sticker glue is really strong, and you end up damaging your actual DVD case just trying to get the damn thing open.
> 
> DEATH TO PACKAGING DESIGNERS!



 I hate the hard plastic packaging for some electronics (and other things, really), where there's no good way to open the darn thing. You have to get a knife or a hefty pair or scissors just to stand a chance!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter has found teh fun in ripping apart styrafoam. Oh joy.



That is always fun.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She didn't escape, we gave her a day pass?



 She's still bugged with the GPS device and heart monitor we placed on her.

Viva Big Brother!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She didn't escape, we gave her a day pass?



If thats how you want to look at it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I hate the hard plastic packaging for some electronics (and other things, really), where there's no good way to open the darn thing. You have to get a knife or a hefty pair or scissors just to stand a chance!



Oh, yeah. Hard platis packaging annoys me to no end as well.

Anyway, good to see you back in the hive Jdvn1!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> She's still bugged with the GPS device and heart monitor we placed on her.
> 
> Viva Big Brother!



or Big Sister.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Some geeks I have met need "practice dates" that way they can get used to talking to women and know what NOT to say and what NOT to do when they actually go out with one they like. My best friend and I were discussing this once after she went ona blind date with a guy who ended up being a gamer. (SHe was set up by her birth mom- lol) After he finished eating he literally, picked up his plate and licked it. That's right, licked it. I bust out laughing when she told me that. My response (heehee) was that I could start pimping her out to geeks who need "dating training" and she could point out to them things like "don't lick your plate when you are done eating."



Is she free this weekend? I don't need the training but I could use the date.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is she free this weekend? I don't need the training but I could use the date.



  That'd be a heck of a trek just for a date.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Yes there is. A big one in fact. He just happenned to be a geek that also had terrible table manners. I still think that many geeks could benefit from such a service though.



Would you stop talking about me like that?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That'd be a heck of a trek just for a date.



I've made the drive to Ohio in a day. It can be done. Day up, a few hours with her and a day back down.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right. I really need to go. I was supposed to leave a few min ago! LOL



"I try to leave and they keep pulling me back in."


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've made the drive to Ohio in a day. It can be done. Day up, a few hours with her and a day back down.



What about sleep? I don't think you'd want to be exhausted while out on a date.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> She's still bugged with the GPS device and heart monitor we placed on her.
> 
> Viva Big Brother!



I won't take the blame for this one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> "I try to leave and they keep pulling me back in."



It like a high tensile strength fishing line.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What about sleep? I don't think you'd want to be exhausted while out on a date.



I've gotten plenty of practice running on little sleep lately.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It like a high tensile strength fishing line.



Now THAT'S begining to sound like a fun date.



What?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've gotten plenty of practice running on little sleep lately.



Regardless, I don't think the woman would appreciate it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I won't take the blame for this one.



Actually... with the forged confession... not to mention the doctored surveilance footage... you kind of will be.

Sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S begining to sound like a fun date.
> 
> What?



 I actually got a good laugh out of that.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S begining to sound like a fun date.
> 
> 
> 
> What?



Are you into being tied up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I won't take the blame for this one.



Well, somonee has to. Who is gonna fess up?!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you into being tied up?



I plead the fifth.



...of whiskey that I had before she suggested it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you into being tied up?



Hogtied.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I plead the fifth.
> 
> ...of whiskey that I had before she suggested it.



That ain't gonna save your sorry bottom.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hogtied.



Ahem.

*FR*ogtied, thank you very much.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Regardless, I don't think the woman would appreciate it.



There will be time to sleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> *FR*ogtied, thank you very much.




































_*stuffs lungs back in body*_


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, somonee has to. Who is gonna fess up?!



You have internet stalker written all over you. I pick you.    




j/k


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually... with the forged confession... not to mention the doctored surveilance footage... you kind of will be.
> 
> Sorry.



Is this Enemy of the State? I'm Will Smith? Awesome.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That ain't gonna save your sorry bottom.



Um. . . I don't want you anywhere near by sorry bottom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There will be time to sleep.



Thats quite presumptuous.   :\


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um. . . I don't want you anywhere near by sorry bottom.



That's what she said.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have internet stalker written all over you. I pick you.
> 
> j/k



And I choose pikachu to make hamburger meat out of your carcass.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm Will Smith?



Yes, you see. . . it all started when you were chillin' out, maxin', relaxin' all cool, and all shootin' some B-ball outside of the school.

From there it all just goes downhill.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um. . . I don't want you anywhere near by sorry bottom.



I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats quite presumptuous.   :\



I'm pretty good at planning things. Are you assuming that I presume to sleep with her?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm pretty good at planning things. Are you assuming that I presume to sleep with her?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> a 10 foot pole.



A 10 foot pole?  My, my.  Aren't we the optimist.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And I choose pikachu to make hamburger meat out of your carcass.



Some how that threat doesn't do anything to me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



Fru, you assume too much. I'm a gentleman. Besides when we start at it there won't be time for sleeping. It will be more passing out from exhaustion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A 10 foot pole?  My, my.  Aren't we the optimist.



I said: 

I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.


WOULD NOT!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru, you assume too much. I'm a gentleman. Besides when we start at it there won't be time for sleeping. It will be more passing out from exhaustion.



All right, sorry about that then. Its just that you come off as quite the charmer here.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what she said.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some how that threat doesn't do anything to me.



Electricity doesn't do anything to you?   

I think I'd pass out from a slight amout of electricution.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I said:
> 
> I wouldn't touch it with a 10 foot pole.



Oh, I get the WOULD not.  I'm implying the COULD not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, I get the WOULD not.  I'm implying the COULD not.



You'd be surprised. I've got coils like the world serpent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

>



Damn, thats messed up.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, sorry about that then. Its just that you come off as quite the charmer here.



I try to be the charmer. I've noticed I'm pretty good at it on the internet. Real life is a different story.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, thats messed up.



You think that one is messed up?  Try this one.    

A personal favorite.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I try to be the charmer. I've noticed I'm pretty good at it on the internet. Real life is a different story.



It starts with confidence.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You think that one is messed up?  Try this one.
> 
> A personal favorite.



Sad, creepy and funny.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised. I've got coils like the world serpent.



 . . . um. . . 

. . . um . . .

*tries to avoid joining this comment with Aeson's to make a snake charmer joke*

. . . um . . .

AUGH!  BRAIN HEMMORHAGE!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Electricity doesn't do anything to you?
> 
> I think I'd pass out from a slight amout of electricution.



Pikachu isn't real. Imaginary creatures can't harm me. If you threatened to use some of that bottled up rage you talk about then I'll worry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . um. . .
> 
> . . . um . . .
> 
> *tries to avoid joining this comment with Aeson's to make a snake charmer joke*
> 
> . . . um . . .
> 
> AUGH!  BRAIN HEMMORHAGE!!!!!



  

I think I killeed hafrogman.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pikachu isn't real. Imaginary creatures can't harm me. If you threatened to use some of that bottled up rage you talk about then I'll worry.



Its not that far off from being real though. Genetic engineering is scary stuff.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It starts with confidence.



Ya think?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its not that far off from being real though. Genetic engineering is scary stuff.



I wouldn't put money on it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ya think?



I believe in you. I've got enough confidence for two people. Hope is another factor. 

I used to get so pissed off when I'd see other couples happy. Now, I find it heartwarming.

Aeson, do what makes you happy; find a career where you can do what you are best at and enjoy. 

It can take a while to accomplish this, but once you make that change in your life, everything else will come into place. I am a firm believer of this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't put money on it.



Check the World  Science articles. Recently, humankind has developed a new kind of life form.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ya think?



That's what they keep saying.  Problem is, nobody ever explains how one is supposed to gain confidence if everyone keeps telling you that your problem is your own uncertainty.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I believe in you. I've got enough confidence for two people. Hope is another factor.
> 
> I used to get so pissed off when I'd see other couples happy. Now, I find it heartwarming.
> 
> Aeson, do what makes you happy; find a career where you can do what you are best at and enjoy.
> 
> It can take a while to accomplish this, but once you make that change in your life, everything else will come into place. I am a firm believer of this.




Thank you. 

Honestly it's going to take more than a pep talk. Fru you have no idea what is going on. Finding a date is last of my problems. I have no doubt I can find a woman to spend time with if I tried. I have other things to deal with before I can think of doing that or finding another career.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's what they keep saying.  Problem is, nobody ever explains how one is supposed to gain confidence if everyone keeps telling you that your problem is your own uncertainty.



He's alive!    Thank goodness.

How you suggest overcoming uncertainty, hafrog?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's what they keep saying.  Problem is, nobody ever explains how one is supposed to gain confidence if everyone keeps telling you that your problem is your own uncertainty.



It's kind of like trying to get a job without experience. You can't get it because you don't have the experience, you can't get the experience without the job.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He's alive!    Thank goodness.
> 
> How you suggest overcoming uncertainty, hafrog?



Money and a large penis.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Honestly it's going to take more than a pep talk. Fru you have no idea what is going on. Finding a date is last of my problems. I have no doubt I can find a woman to spend time with if I tried. I have other things to deal with before I can think of doing that or finding another career.



If it is something you would like to talk about, please feel free to drop me an email or IM me. I do care about you Aeson, and am very wise (as people constantly tell me). Maybe I can help in some way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Money and a large penis.



I wasn't aware that you had a retractable tongue and a lily pad, Aeson.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Money and a large penis.



 :\ Unfortunately, this kind of logic doesn't apply to all genders.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If it is something you would like to talk about, please feel free to drop me an email or IM me. I do care about you Aeson, and am very wise (as people constantly tell me). Maybe I can help in some way.



Enough people know about my problems. I don't need to add someone else into the mix. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wasn't aware that you had a retractable tongue and a lily pad, Aeson.



There is a lot you don't know about me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Unfortunately, this kind of logic doesn't apply to all genders.



But it does. The money isn't too hard. Women just need to act like they have one. Look at the women in powerful positions. They got there by acting like they had one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a lot you don't know about me.



Sometimes, it is best kept that way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> But it does. The money isn't too hard. Women just need to act like they have one. Look at the women in powerful positions. They got there by acting like they had one.



And unfortunately, some do have one.   

Why theyd want to do that kind of thing to their body is beyond me.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How you suggest overcoming uncertainty, hafrog?



Who said I had a solution?  I was just stating the problem.

My personal modus operandi seems to be getting to know the woman as a friend first.  Sit around and watch her date some smeg head for a little bit because I wasn't confident enough to ask her out first.  Wait until that relationship crashes and burns and then things settle down a bit.  Ask her out on a date in a process that usually involves physical nausea because I'm THAT bad at it.  Date for a little, get dumped and then discover that I've wasted a number of years on a relationship that was doomed because apparently she just doesn't feel the same way.*

I wouldn't recommend this process    




*not that I'm BITTER or anything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Lunchtime. BRB.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Money and a large penis.



Neither has helped me particularly.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Neither has helped me particularly.



Now you're just showing off.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who said I had a solution?  I was just stating the problem.
> 
> My personal modus operandi seems to be getting to know the woman as a friend first.  Sit around and watch her date some smeg head for a little bit because I wasn't confident enough to ask her out first.  Wait until that relationship crashes and burns and then things settle down a bit.  Ask her out on a date in a process that usually involves physical nausea because I'm THAT bad at it.  Date for a little, get dumped and then discover that I've wasted a number of years on a relationship that was doomed because apparently she just doesn't feel the same way.*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend this process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not that I'm BITTER or anything.



That sounds like me without the actual relationship or bitterness. :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now you're just showing off.



*shrug*  What can I say.    


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> That sounds like me without the actual relationship or bitterness. :\



No, no.  I said I wasn't bitter.*,**



*and if you believe that, I have some prime Florida waterfront real estate to sell you.

** I guess technically I'm not actually either.  But that's because I'm at phase D right now, and I managed to skip B and C this time.  So now I'm just apprehensive that I'll still end up at the same point.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lunchtime. BRB.



Good plan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Had to wait to use the kitchen. My mom was making brunch as I walked in.  :\ 

She took freakin' long enough to makes cheese eggs and a buttered muffin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where the heck is Mycanid?

I miss the shroom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mmmmm......cheese sticks.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the heck is Mycanid?



He's avoiding us.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the heck is Mycanid?





Better question: where was everyone last night?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He's avoiding us.



Maybe he just has a couple days off. hopefully.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Better question: where was everyone last night?



sleeping; like we should be.

How are you doing DM?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Better question: where was everyone last night?



I don't have to answer that question.

*shifty eyes*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't have to answer that question.
> 
> *shifty eyes*



It is hard to imagine a frog shifting its eyes about nervously.

My best guess is that you were in Dog Moon's closet though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> sleeping; like we should be.
> 
> How are you doing DM?




Sleeping?  The hive was dead from like 7pm...  Y'all must have conspiratorally gone to bed REALLY early last night.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is hard to imagine a frog shifting its eyes about nervously.
> 
> My best guess is that you were in Dog Moon's closet though.




I don't actually have a closet.  My guess: he had the wrong house.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't actually have a closet.  My guess: he had the wrong house.



Yeah, but once the sorority girls started getting ready for their pajama party, I stopped caring.



*locked in a closet with Vanna White*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sleeping?  The hive was dead from like 7pm...  Y'all must have conspiratorally gone to bed REALLY early last night.



I was in bed at 2pm


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't actually have a closet.  My guess: he had the wrong house.



Well, he is a frog. He can fit other places besides a closet.

He was probaly in one of your dresser drawers then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, he is a frog. He can fit other places besides a closet.
> 
> He was probaly in one of your dresser drawers then.




Hah, I feel sorry for him.  Don't keep my clothes in there because it smells like cat urine.


Man, it took like 3 washings to get the smell out of my clothes, but nothing has seemed to work on the drawers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hah, I feel sorry for him.  Don't keep my clothes in there because it smells like cat urine.
> 
> Man, it took like 3 washings to get the smell out of my clothes, but nothing has seemed to work on the drawers.



He was prolly in your hope chest then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Woah, no evening rush?  Man, the Hive must be falling apart!  Oh noes!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He was prolly in your hope chest then.




I don't have a hope chest.  Actually, I'm not really sure what a hope chest IS!


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't have a hope chest.  Actually, I'm not really sure what a hope chest IS!




Basically, a hope chest is a chest where a young lady keeps all of her pretty fru-fru crap for when she (HOPEfully) gets married.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Basically, a hope chest is a chest where a young lady keeps all of her pretty fru-fru crap for when she (HOPEfully) gets married.




Oh, then in that case I do


NOT have one.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon's cow thread was closed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon's cow thread was closed.




Yeah, I noticed that, but some of the cow jokes were kinda poking fun at religions, so I can see why it was closed.  Part of me was wondering if that would be considered too far and apparently, it was.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed that, but some of the cow jokes were kinda poking fun at religions, so I can see why it was closed.  Part of me was wondering if that would be considered too far and apparently, it was.



I didn't think it would have lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> WAKEY WAKEY, HANDS OF SNAKEY!!!
> 
> It's morning hivers, wake the frak up!



That's when I go to bed.  Deal with it.


----------



## dshai527

Uh

edited because Aurora is posting as dshai.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Had to wait to use the kitchen. My mom was making brunch as I walked in.  :\
> 
> She took freakin' long enough to makes cheese eggs and a buttered muffin.



Are you complaining after your mom made you lunch? *shakes head*


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sleeping?  The hive was dead from like 7pm...  Y'all must have conspiratorally gone to bed REALLY early last night.



I watched Poseidon. I really liked it.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Basically, a hope chest is a chest where a young lady keeps all of her pretty fru-fru crap for when she (HOPEfully) gets married.



ROFL 

Traditionally, you are correct. Now hope chests are usually just a chest in which you keep linens, quilts etc. For most, the original reason behind the hope chest is gone, and it is merely a piece of furniture. My grandmother's hope chest is filled with all the linens, tablecloths, doilies, etc that were made by her mother and grandmother. That's the reason why high quality ones nowadays are made with cedar inside to keep moths away.


----------



## jonesy

Aurora said:
			
		

> I watched Poseidon. I really liked it.



Which one? With or without Gene Hackman?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I watched Poseidon. I really liked it.




Never seen it.  Barely even heard of it, actually.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Never seen it.  Barely even heard of it, actually.



You live a sheltered life.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't think it would have lasted as long as it did.




But you'll notice that Darkness deleted none of them, and it was one of the gentlest and most humorous closes I've seen. 

Besides, we got some gaming ones in.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> You live a sheltered life.




Oh well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Been alone again for a while.  Maybe I need to recruit some more people.  

Hey, whatever happened to Mega?  I think someone mentioned it a while ago, but I forget.


----------



## megamania

working 95+ hour weeks until July


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> working 95+ hour weeks until July



Sweet!  I'd love the OT from that!

My guess is you're talking 2 different jobs though, so that doesn't help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you complaining after your mom made you lunch? *shakes head*



I had to wait for her to be done to in order to have access to the kitchen to be able to make my own lunch.


----------



## Goldmoon

Good Morning Hivers! What did I miss the past few days besides my cow thread getting shut down?

I cant believe they shut down my cow thread! I mean, what the hell people?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Morning Hivers! What did I miss the past few days besides my cow thread getting shut down?
> 
> I cant believe they shut down my cow thread! I mean, what the hell people?



Morning. Again I don't think you missed much. You should hang out more and you wouldn't miss anything.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning. Again I don't think you missed much. You should hang out more and you wouldn't miss anything.




I know I should and I'm sorry. A lot has been going on lately. I'm doing the best I can right now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Morning Hivers! What did I miss the past few days besides my cow thread getting shut down?
> 
> I cant believe they shut down my cow thread! I mean, what the hell people?




Allo! I think you missed a lot of strange text bagpiping jam sessions lead by Myc...

Humor is good, others brought slightly more politicoreligious commentary into the cows...but given the close post, even the moderator found it funny.  

Though, you have to give EnWorld a point, between the Grandma Rule, and the limits on politics and religion (even in jest), we end up with a much more polite and gregarious community.

PS: That said, I thought the cows were hysterical and so evenly rounded in their poking that no one group was actually picked on. Except cows, of course - some very bad things happened to those 2 cows.


----------



## hafrogman

I think the key with the cows was not the original post, but some of the later ones got a little mean-spirited.  But you can't really moderate based on tone, so you have to end the whole thread before it gets out of hand.

Anyways, it's not too much to be concerned about.  Don't have a . . . you know.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know I should and I'm sorry. A lot has been going on lately. I'm doing the best I can right now.



I know you do. I'm just giving you a hard time.   Real life is more important than this silly board. Take all the time you need to deal with your own stuff. We'll still be here when you're ready to hang out more.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know I should and I'm sorry. A lot has been going on lately. I'm doing the best I can right now.




What Aeson said...nobody should have to apologize for limited posting time...chuckle...so, don't!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Real life is more important than this silly board.



*LIES!*



damned lies.  and statistics.


----------



## Goldmoon

I always assumed that intent was the determining factor about the politics or religion stuff, but I was wrong. Oh, well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I always assumed that intent was the determining factor about the politics or religion stuff, but I was wrong. Oh, well.




Well, it is, except on the internet, where intent can't be easily determined and a misconstrued text statement can set off a flame war with people you'll never see and who can't determine your true tone. 

Welcome to 21st century communication, where nobody knows your name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey TOW, how are you doing? 

Any progress on my new avatar?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?



Revolution up in here!


said revolution will NOT be televised. . . it will be podcast.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Revolution up in here!
> 
> said revolution will NOT be televised. . . it will be podcast.



Down with Television, viva la podcast!


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?




As usual, nothin much. I had a tech call cancel this evening, so I should be able to start on your custom avatar this evening Fru. 

Unleash the KittyKat Avatars!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As usual, nothin much. I had a tech call cancel this evening, so I should be able to start on your custom avatar this evening Fru.
> 
> Unleash the KittyKat Avatars!!



Woo-Hoo! 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *LIES!*
> 
> 
> 
> damned lies.  and statistics.



Hi Crothian.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Googenshnaut.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Golly, I can't believe its Thursday already. I feel like I've lost a whole day.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Golly, I can't believe its Thursday already. I feel like I've lost a whole day.




Thursday? I cant believe its June!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hi Crothian.



Please, fool.  I'm not even 1/10th the man Crothian is.  I can only dream to one day stand in his shadow.  *cue music*  *cue wind machine*

*stares into the distance dramatically*


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thursday? I cant believe its June!



And 2/3 of the way through.

I can't believe it's 2007!



one upmanship for fun and profit.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Golly, I can't believe its Thursday already. I feel like I've lost a whole day.



I can believe it's Thursday.  Heck, I'm happy.


Working for the weekend.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, it is, except on the internet, where intent can't be easily determined and a misconstrued text statement can set off a flame war with people you'll never see and who can't determine your true tone.
> 
> Welcome to 21st century communication, where nobody knows your name.




Well you know my name and my intent but sometimes it seems you cant even SAY "politics" or "religion" around here with someone getting bent out of shape.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And 2/3 of the way through.
> 
> I can't believe it's 2007!
> 
> 
> 
> one upmanship for fun and profit.





2007! I cant believe its A.D. already.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thursday? I cant believe its June!



Yeah. Don't remind me. My birthday is coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> 2007! I cant believe its A.D. already.



Wait, the 7 days are up already?!?!




Hope nobody closes the hive for religion.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well you know my name and my intent but sometimes it seems you cant even SAY "politics" or "religion" around here with someone getting bent out of shape.




He knows your name? I thought I was the only one you trusted with that, Kevin.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, the 7 days are up already?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope nobody closes the hive for religion.



We've said a lot of stuff here that could have been modded or had the thread closed. I wonder sometimes if we get ignored. 

Anyone want to test this theory?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> He knows your name? I thought I was the only one you trusted with that, Kevin.



Bacon?







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> We've said a lot of stuff here that could have been modded or had the thread closed. I wonder sometimes if we get ignored.



Or they just can't keep up.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone want to test this theory?



Not really, I do browse from work.  Let's keep it cleanish.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, the 7 days are up already?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope nobody closes the hive for religion.





Wait, weve gotten to the beginning already?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He knows your name? I thought I was the only one you trusted with that, Kevin.




Shut uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup......


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We've said a lot of stuff here that could have been modded or had the thread closed. I wonder sometimes if we get ignored.
> 
> Anyone want to test this theory?




I'm game.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thursday? I cant believe its June!




I can't believe it's ALMOST JULY!

When my new raise kicks in... Woot!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can't believe it's ALMOST JULY!
> 
> When my new raise kicks in... Woot!




and its almost time for TRANSFORMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I know, Im such a tomboy)


----------



## Aurora

jonesy said:
			
		

> Which one? With or without Gene Hackman?



The one with Gene Hackman was the The Poseidon _Adventure_.   The new one with Kurt Russel is just Poseidon.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> and its almost time for TRANSFORMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (I know, Im such a tomboy)



Heck yeah.  I'm thrilled I get the 4th off.  I get to do a midnight showing!  I had to give up on them on work days. . . I couldn't handle work on two hours of sleep.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well you know my name and my intent but sometimes it seems you cant even SAY "politics" or "religion" around here with someone getting bent out of shape.




Well, it's more the moderators saying no BEFORE anyone can find a reason to get bent out of shape. Because gamers, like everyone else, can be fairly opinionated and intractable on certain issues. chuckle


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> The new one with Kurt Russel is just Poseidon.



I heard he was dead.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Because gamers ... can be fairly opinionated and intractable on certain issues.



I can't believe you'd just make such a sweeping and MASSIVELY innaccurate generalization like that!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I heard he was dead.



Rumors of his death were exaggerated.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shut uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup......



Without the proper use of smilies this could be taken as a hostile tone, Mike.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The one with Gene Hackman was the The Poseidon _Adventure_.   The new one with Kurt Russel is just Poseidon.




AURORA! How have you been?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The one with Gene Hackman was the The Poseidon _Adventure_.   The new one with Kurt Russel is just Poseidon.



I haven't seen either one.   If I had the money I would join Netflix. I have time at work to watch movies. I just need to stop them from time to time to do actual work.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Without the proper use of smilies this could be taken as a hostile tone, Mike.




Well then, let me just add the following:


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anyone want to test this theory?




Not particularly. I don't come here to push buttons. 

(Peter Lorre voice) Eets Nawt hhPrehtie! hI downt lyk DOhing eet! (/Peter Lorre voice)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> AURORA! How have you been?



Down, tiger. Have I taught you nothing about hitting on women online?   You need to be a little more subtle.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> working 95+ hour weeks until July



That's insane man. I understand you have to to pay bills, but it must kill you all the time you are missing out on with your family. I could never let dshai work that much. I can barely stand being away from him 40 hours a week. If we were to move to San Diego we would both have to work like that to make ends meet, which is why I haven't pushed to move back there. 

Is there any way you can get yourself in a position where you don't have to work so much? Like get some training so you can get a better job and work a normal 40 hour work week? Granted, while you were getting said training, going to school, whichever, it would be harder and you wouldn't be able to work as much so things would get even tighter financially, but it would pay off in the end if you didn't have to work so much. I am sure it would help you out a lot physically and mentally as well. I mean damn, it would help ANYONE to be able to go from working 70+ hours a week to closer to 40. 

Sorry if I am overstepping my bounds here Mega. I just worry about you. That and I know it takes you like 2 months to answer a PM


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well then, let me just add the following:



You ROCK!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't seen either one.   If I had the money I would join Netflix. I have time at work to watch movies. I just need to stop them from time to time to do actual work.




I used to have netflix but I switched to Blockbuster because they have HD movies.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I can't believe you'd just make such a sweeping and MASSIVELY innaccurate generalization like that!




Oooh, just like a (censored for political reasons) you elipsify the content that invalidates your interpretation of the quote. 

Bad frog.

No biscuit.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Down, tiger. Have I taught you nothing about hitting on women online?   You need to be a little more subtle.




Aww, thats not hitting on her. I dont want to make her uncomfortable....


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thursday? I cant believe its June!






			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> And 2/3 of the way through.
> 
> I can't believe it's 2007!



Heh. I got you all beat. I can't believe I am gonna have a baby in a few weeks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You ROCK!




Well, I have been playing a lot of Guitar Hero II lately.....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh, just like a (censored for political reasons) you elipsify the content that invalidates your interpretation of the quote.
> 
> Bad frog.
> 
> No biscuit.




Was that English?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I got you all beat. I can't believe I am gonna have a baby in a few weeks.




Are you excited?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I got you all beat. I can't believe I am gonna have a baby in a few weeks.



We have a WINNA!!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I used to have netflix but I switched to Blockbuster because they have HD movies.



I don't have a HD player. I'm poor.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Was that English?




It was an interpretation of media/politco/lawyer legalese/lingoism.

Damned if I know if it's English...but then most of the laws of this country are written so that native speakers *can't* understand them, so why should I try? ;P

Edit: Take that you Government mindbenders!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't have a HD player. I'm poor.




I only have one because It was an add on for my XBOX 360.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I have been playing a lot of Guitar Hero II lately.....




Cooooooooool.....


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> AURORA! How have you been?



Not bad. I am getting ready to take Kylee out and go shopping. My little medical issues leading up to Fathers Day prevented us from getting out to buy Dshai anything. So, we are gonna go look today.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It was an interpretation of media/politco/lawyer legalese/lingoism.
> 
> Damned if I know if it's English...but then most of the laws of this country are written so that native speakers can understand them, so why should I try? ;P




Dont you mean so that native speakers CANT understand them?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> why should I try? ;P



Consult Hive Revised Statutes 18-409 subsections 304.2A - 312.3C.c inclusive for official regulations regarding attempts, potential justification for.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. I am getting ready to take Kylee out and go shopping. My little medical issues leading up to Fathers Day prevented us from getting out to buy Dshai anything. So, we are gonna go look today.




Sorry to hear you werent feeling well. What are you going to get him?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Cooooooooool.....




Well, its cool until I try to sing along......


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh, just like a (censored for political reasons) you elipsify the content that invalidates your interpretation of the quote.



Yeah, I was particularly proud of that part.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dont you mean so that native speakers CANT understand them?




You are quite right, I meant can't...apparently my fingers slipped due to the satellite based propaganda mind control beams...

Must remember to put tin foil hat on BEFORE posting...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you excited?



Yes, but there is a lot that needs to be done before that, and with what seems to be the beginning stages of preeclampsia, he may be coming early. Which means no Gencon.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, its cool until I try to sing along......




No, that's the best part...because it's in the privacy of your own home...it don't matter if your tone deaf, as long as you are having fun...


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear you werent feeling well. What are you going to get him?



I have no clue! I told him I was gonna go shopping for him and I asked him where we have money. LOL (I don't handle finances. I need to keep my stress levels down because of my blood pressure. That, plus I am bad with money LOL) So, I guess it depends on how much he decides I can spend on him.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I was particularly proud of that part.




"Unleash the elipsis (elipsi? elipses? elipsisesises?)!!!"


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but there is a lot that needs to be done before that, and with what seems to be the beginning stages of preeclampsia, he may be coming early. Which means no Gencon.  :\




Hes coming early? I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, that's the best part...because it's in the privacy of your own home...it don't matter if your tone deaf, as long as you are having fun...



I have never tried playing that game. I come from a long line of both men and women with beautiful singing voices. But, as my grandmother would say, "when God yelled out and announced singing voices, I ran and hid."


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hes coming early? I hate it when that happens.



LOL

It does ruin the fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have no clue! I told him I was gonna go shopping for him and I asked him where we have money. LOL (I don't handle finances. I need to keep my stress levels down because of my blood pressure. That, plus I am bad with money LOL) So, I guess it depends on how much he decides I can spend on him.




Hmmmmm, no idea, sorry.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never tried playing that game. I come from a long line of both men and women with beautiful singing voices. But, as my grandmother would say, "when God yelled out and announced singing voices, I ran and hid."




Give it a try sometine, its a real blast. Sometimes I dress up like a rock star when I play. (I know, I'm such a dork)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hes coming early? I hate it when that happens.




Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are quite right, I meant can't...apparently my fingers slipped due to the satellite based propaganda mind control beams...
> 
> Must remember to put tin foil hat on BEFORE posting...




*shakes fist* damn mind control beams.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Give it a try sometine, its a real blast. Sometimes I dress up like a rock star when I play. (I know, I'm such a dork)




Now THAT would be an amusing photo to post to the hive.   

-Paid for by the "Aeson Demands Pictures Association"


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> It does ruin the fun.




*sigh* tell me about it. No wonder I have been driven the arms of Karen. LOL
(I called her "My last resort" the other day and she got so mad......)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now THAT would be an amusing photo to post to the hive.
> 
> -Paid for by the "Aeson Demands Pictures Association"




Funny, Ive recieved junk mail from that very Association.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *shakes fist* damn mind control beams.....




Now, if only we could find a way to take control of the mind control beams...there are some people in this world who need to take a long swim in a shallow shark tank...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now THAT would be an amusing photo to post to the hive.
> 
> -Paid for by the "Aeson Demands Pictures Association"


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, if only we could find a way to take control of the mind control beams...there are some people in this world who need to take a long swim in a shallow shark tank...




True, I would name them off but then the hive would get closed. lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Damn you Fru! I just read your title and now I have that stupid song stuck in my head. Ill get revenge I swear!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *sigh* tell me about it. No wonder I have been driven the arms of Karen. LOL
> (I called her "My last resort" the other day and she got so mad......)




Well, could be worse, there are many vacation resorts you could have called her which would've been less flattering... chuckle


----------



## Aeson

I hate it when a customer backs up to the door. It often means a lot of work. She came in and stacked a huge pile of stuff on the counter to ship. I asked her to come back later to give me time to pack all up so she could pay and didn't have to wait.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True, I would name them off but then the hive would get closed. lol




EXACTLY why I didn't either.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, could be worse, there are many vacation resorts you could have called her which would've been less flattering... chuckle




My last Hawaii.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn you Fru! I just read your title and now I have that stupid song stuck in my head. Ill get revenge I swear!



Blame Mycanid.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hate it when a customer backs up to the door. It often means a lot of work. She came in and stacked a huge pile of stuff on the counter to ship. I asked her to come back later to give me time to pack all up so she could pay and didn't have to wait.




Just overcharge her and treat yourself to dinner!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Blame Mycanid.




How is it his fault?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hate it when a customer backs up to the door. It often means a lot of work. She came in and stacked a huge pile of stuff on the counter to ship. I asked her to come back later to give me time to pack all up so she could pay and didn't have to wait.




Yikes...packages the likes of which even GOD has never seen!

(This is not a religious reference, I swear! It's all movie! Really!!)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My last Hawaii.....




She has beautiful islands which erupt forth from a tranquil sea full of deep turbulence and vast marine trenches??


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Funny, Ive recieved junk mail from that very Association.



I do not support the use of junk mail. I will PM you with requests but I do not send junk mail.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How is it his fault?




Several pages ago, Myc posted the WHOLE song lyrics (with textual musical accompaniment).


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> She has beautiful islands which erupt forth from a tranquil sea full of deep turbulence and vast marine trenches??




Well she can be very tranquil and erupt suddenly.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Just overcharge her and treat yourself to dinner!



I could but that would be wrong of me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well she can be very tranquil and erupt suddenly.....




Lucky you!

I think....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do not support the use of junk mail. I will PM you with requests but I do not send junk mail.




Must have been one of your staff members.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Several pages ago, Myc posted the WHOLE song lyrics (with textual musical accompaniment).




Arghhhhhhh, I just sang a line outloud and now my crew is looking at me funny.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Lucky you!
> 
> I think....




Perhaps, but Im still trying to overcome some inherent fears there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could but that would be wrong of me.




Sometimes being bad is well.......good Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Must have been one of your staff members.



He's fired. 


Now about those pictures.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhh, I just sang a line outloud and now my crew is looking at me funny.




In the grand scheme of reasons to look at you funny, songs from the Aristocats is pretty benign...


----------



## Aurora

I just caught my daughter playing with the bottles in the liquor cabinet. Isn't she a bit young for me to have to worry about this?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just caught my daughter playing with the bottles in the liquor cabinet. Isn't she a bit young for me to have to worry about this?




Depends on the Liquor....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes being bad is well.......good Aeson.



One customer just left me with their credit card info and is trusting me not to charge a fortune. 

I'd rather be bad in other ways. Ways that won't cost me my business. Ways that can be good for the lady as well.  

I really need to go and take care of this stuff. Will you people stop posting and do something else? I hate missing out on stuff. Come back in about a hour.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's fired.
> 
> 
> Now about those pictures.




I have given it serious contemplation but until this whole thing with the military and I has passed, I still cannot.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just caught my daughter playing with the bottles in the liquor cabinet. Isn't she a bit young for me to have to worry about this?




No child is too young for a parent to worry about them figuring out how to utilize "child-proofing" and locks. 

I used to drive my mother nutz as a toddler - kept figuring out how to open the child gates, re-lock them from the outside, and then wander around the neighborhood, across parking lots, to the houses of the little old ladies who made the best chocoolate chip cookies. Those were the days!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In the grand scheme of reasons to look at you funny, songs from the Aristocats is pretty benign...




In this job thats very true. They give me that look at least 5 times a day anyway.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just caught my daughter playing with the bottles in the liquor cabinet. Isn't she a bit young for me to have to worry about this?



They're never too young. That's why there is a poison control hot line. 


On the lighter side. How long do you think it will be before she's dancing on the main stage at the Pink Pony?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will you people stop posting and do something else? I hate missing out on stuff. Come back in about a hour.




Nope. I'm working on what the next stages of software updates and upgrades are for my workplace - so I have to be on the net. In between searches...there is only posting...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> They're never too young. That's why there is a poison control hot line.
> 
> 
> On the lighter side. How long do you think it will be before she's dancing on the main stage at the Pink Pony?




The Pink pony? Please tell me thats not a real club name....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have given it serious contemplation but until this whole thing with the military and I has passed, I still cannot.



Email? I'm very discreet.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm working on what the next stages of software updates and upgrades are for my workplace - so I have to be on the net. In between searches...there is only posting...




Posting makes the workday go by faster.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have given it serious contemplation but until this whole thing with the military and I has passed, I still cannot.




That's ok, I don't think we are really asking (well, Aeson might be), besides, it's more fun to razz you about it anyway...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Posting makes the workday go by faster.




And there are some things, like work, which ARE better, faster...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The Pink pony? Please tell me thats not a real club name....



It is. It's been in Atlanta for 20 years or more. It's been closed down a couple of times so it comes and goes.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No child is too young for a parent to worry about them figuring out how to utilize "child-proofing" and locks.
> 
> I used to drive my mother nutz as a toddler - kept figuring out how to open the child gates, re-lock them from the outside, and then wander around the neighborhood, across parking lots, to the houses of the little old ladies who made the best chocoolate chip cookies. Those were the days!



LOL Sounds like my little brother. Supposedly he got it from our mother. She, literally, only slept 2 hours a night until she got sick shortly after having me. She could walk at 10 months old and by a year they couldn't keep her "in" anywhere. She always managed to climb out. My poor grandmother got no sleep until the ladies on base (they were air force) devised a schedule and every day during the week one of them would come and get her for 4 hours so my grandmother could sleep. I can't believe she had another kid after that. I wouldn't have. Of course, how reliable was birth control in the late 50's? I have no idea.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have. Of course, how reliable was birth control in the late 50's? I have no idea.




Not to mention the cultural taboos against it depending on locale...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Email? I'm very discreet.




You'll just have to wait, besides, right now I have you wondering. All you have is a description (Which I have been very accurate with) but as soon as you get a picture....*poof* Im not special anymore.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's ok, I don't think we are really asking (well, Aeson might be), besides, it's more fun to razz you about it anyway...



Much of what I say here is an schitck I've become known for at CM. It's one of those love/hate things with the folks there.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's ok, I don't think we are really asking (well, Aeson might be), besides, it's more fun to razz you about it anyway...




I dont mind the razzing.


----------



## Aurora

My daughter won't ever need to dance at a place like the Pink Pony. She already has trust funds set up. (Helps to have family with money)

Unless of course she wants to I guess..... :\


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And there are some things, like work, which ARE better, faster...




Depends, sometimes I like it to drag out and last as long as possible.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Much of what I say here is an schitck I've become known for at CM. It's one of those love/hate things with the folks there.



Speaking of CM, the drama that has been brewing there is hilarious.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter won't ever need to dance at a place like the Pink Pony. She already has trust funds set up. (Helps to have family with money)
> 
> Unless of course she wants to I guess..... :\




Awwww, as long as shes not another Paris Hilton. (Who, by the way probably _would_ dance at the Pink Pony)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of CM, the drama that has been brewing there is hilarious.



meh...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of CM, the drama that has been brewing there is hilarious.




Do tell. I havent been there since the first time I checked the place out.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww, as long as shes not another Paris Hilton. (Who, by the way probably _would_ dance at the Pink Pony)



We don't have that kind of money. Well, we do, but it is set up in this really wierd way to make it so that there wil still be money in 100's of years. No one can just live off of it lke spoiled princess Paris can. (I wouldn't allow that anyways.) However, it will give her the means to get whatever education she wants and supplement her income for a good long while without breaking mommy and daddy's bank.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Depends, sometimes I like it to drag out and last as long as possible.




You like to drag out WORK? Well, if there's OT, I can see that....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You'll just have to wait, besides, right now I have you wondering. All you have is a description (Which I have been very accurate with) but as soon as you get a picture....*poof* Im not special anymore.



That isn't true. You'll always be special.   

Let me know if the joke goes too far. I don't want it to make you uncomfortable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

GM, here is a link to the video.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of CM, the drama that has been brewing there is hilarious.



I didn't think you've been there much. Is dshai telling you about it?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We don't have that kind of money. Well, we do, but it is set up in this really wierd way to make it so that there wil still be money in 100's of years. No one can just live off of it lke spoiled princess Paris can. (I wouldn't allow that anyways.) However, it will give her the means to get whatever education she wants and supplement her income for a good long while without breaking mommy and daddy's bank.



Will you adopt me?


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do tell. I havent been there since the first time I checked the place out.




It is just people going off on "internet personas". Someone is trying to say that they have their "internet persona" and it isn't really _him_. So he feels he can be a jackass to everyone almost all the time and no one should take it personally because it isn't _him_ doing it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> We don't have that kind of money. Well, we do, but it is set up in this really wierd way to make it so that there wil still be money in 100's of years. No one can just live off of it lke spoiled princess Paris can. (I wouldn't allow that anyways.) However, it will give her the means to get whatever education she wants and supplement her income for a good long while without breaking mommy and daddy's bank.




Will you be my mommy?


----------



## Aurora

I think I am seeing double. LOL 

Really, it's not that great. You would have to be related to my family, and stay in their good graces. LOL This is actually a difficult thing to do. Trust me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Will you be my mommy?



Beat you to it and that would be gross if they adopted us both.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't think you've been there much. Is dshai telling you about it?



Yes, he has been laughing his ass off about it. He doesn't want to get involved. I guess Enk posted something like "Dear man behind the curtain. Please make CMF funny again." And dshai wanted to quote it and cross out the "again" and say "FIFY". Like I said though he doesn't want to jump into the middle of it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You like to drag out WORK? Well, if there's OT, I can see that....




You know thats not what I meant....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I am seeing double. LOL
> 
> Really, it's not that great. You would have to be related to my family, and stay in their good graces. LOL This is actually a difficult thing to do. Trust me.



I think we've had a similar conversation before. Your family would love me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That isn't true. You'll always be special.
> 
> Let me know if the joke goes too far. I don't want it to make you uncomfortable.




Bah, Im fine with it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is just people going off on "internet personas". Someone is trying to say that they have their "internet persona" and it isn't really _him_. So he feels he can be a jackass to everyone almost all the time and no one should take it personally because it isn't _him_ doing it.




And that's why I'm glad that doesn't really happen here...

Because I WOULD slap someone like that. Oh humanity, where hast though gone wrong with thine technology?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And that's why I'm glad that doesn't really happen here...
> 
> Because I WOULD slap someone like that. Oh humanity, where hast though gone wrong with thine technology?



It drives me crazy. Mainly, I find it pathetic.


----------



## Aurora

All right hive, I am out. I am going to meet dshai for lunch. 

See you all later!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I am seeing double. LOL
> 
> Really, it's not that great. You would have to be related to my family, and stay in their good graces. LOL This is actually a difficult thing to do. Trust me.




And they would have to stay in MY good graces too lol.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, he has been laughing his ass off about it. He doesn't want to get involved. I guess Enk posted something like "Dear man behind the curtain. Please make CMF funny again." And dshai wanted to quote it and cross out the "again" and say "FIFY". Like I said though he doesn't want to jump into the middle of it.



I think I've seen him post a thing or two. 

It's really silly stuff about a somewhat important issue. I think CMF and GG went a little over the top with it all. I think that is one of the reasons it's gone the direction it has. This is the most activity the site has seen in awhile.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive, I am out. I am going to meet dshai for lunch.
> 
> See you all later!




*blows Aurora a kiss* Bye!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive, I am out. I am going to meet dshai for lunch.
> 
> See you all later!



Bye. Enjoy.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, Im fine with it.



That's


----------



## Aeson

I have the pile o' crap boxed up. It's 62 lbs. and in a huge box. I have my camera with me. I should have taken a picture of it all. Now I need to figure out how much to charge her. I'm looking at around $100.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well you know my name and my intent but sometimes it seems you cant even SAY "politics" or "religion" around here with someone getting bent out of shape.




Post reported for political and religious content.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya, Heckler. How are you doing?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Post reported for political and religious content.




I know you are but what am I.....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *shakes hive something fierce*
> 
> WAKE UP HIVERS!!!




[Continues to snore mercilessly right in everybody's face]

Heya hivers!

[catch-up program executing ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... NOW]


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, you're like all of 10 miles away.  Frickin' drive here and hand deliver the bowl of cereal!
> 
> Lazy bum.
> 
> 
> 
> I had cereal for breakfast.  But now I want . . . MORE.




Hmm ... cereal sounds pretty good right about now.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know you are but what am I.....



....A HAWTIE!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't have a drivers license.  :\




DRAT!

Well ... there goes THAT plan.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Continues to snore mercilessly right in everybody's face]
> 
> Heya hivers!
> 
> [catch-up program executing ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... NOW]




Hello there Myc!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> heigh-ho.




It's off to work we go!

La la la la la la la la!

Heigh ho!

Heigh ho!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DRAT!
> 
> Well ... there goes THAT plan.  :\



What plan? It not like my dad can't get some vacation time.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello there Myc!




Good morning my dear!

Ya know ... I drove by the AFB on Tuesday ... oooooo and I was SOOOOO tempted to stop and try to find you and surprise you with a hello!    

But had no time.   

Maybe next time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> ....A HAWTIE!!!



Yep, the pics prove it.


----------



## Heckler

I'm just popping in for a sec.  I have to get ready, run some errands, and then tonight, I game!

Woo-Hoo!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, she is.




Hooray!

Was wondering if you were okay....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm just popping in for a sec.  I have to get ready, run some errands, and then tonight, I game!
> 
> Woo-Hoo!



Congrats!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm just popping in for a sec.  I have to get ready, run some errands, and then tonight, I game!
> 
> Woo-Hoo!




OCTOPUS MAN!   

Slip me some of that ani-mule skin!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> ....A HAWTIE!!!




Awwww *blush*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to make a bee pun here.  Something like, "it was all for you, honey."  But that would be bad.  Some people might not find it funny.  I've been stung like that in the past.  So I guess I should just buzz off.




*sigh*

PUNishment!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning my dear!
> 
> Ya know ... I drove by the AFB on Tuesday ... oooooo and I was SOOOOO tempted to stop and try to find you and surprise you with a hello!
> 
> But had no time.
> 
> Maybe next time.




I would have made you dinner!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes you should, otherwise a nasty vizier will ruin your kingdom by gathering a demonic AC unit army to overthrow you.




ROFL!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yep, the pics prove it.




Did you like the one of me in my Bikini?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yep, the pics prove it.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I would have made you dinner!




Curses .... Missed out.  :\ 

Well, it was fairly early in the morning, so I would have been more than fine with coffee that would revert a wraith back to mortal form....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Did you like the one of me in my Bikini?



Yes I did. Thanks Fru for showing me the pics. It's about time I was shown some respect.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> A customer is threatening to hold me responsible if something happens to her mortgage payment because of a stamp wasn't fully attached. I told her it would be fine even as she put tape over it to hold it in place.
> 
> I'm really getting tired of this crap.




*sigh* A drag ....  :\ 

Well good morning to you Aeson!

If you ever have any trouble, drop me a line. I'll call Aunt Gertie (she is in charge of the USA branch of the Yakuza, after all) and we will ... arrange something.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww *blush*



My work here is done for the moment.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You know thats not what I meant....




Of course not, and therein lies humor.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Calamari Face changed my title to, "wears adult diapers."




I feel sorry for you then ... those things are a pain in the ... well ... you know.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *sigh* A drag ....  :\
> 
> Well good morning to you Aeson!
> 
> If you ever have any trouble, drop me a line. I'll call Aunt Gertie (she is in charge of the USA branch of the Yakuza, after all) and we will ... arrange something.  :\



I'm not worried. I have Vinni and Bruno on speed dial.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes I did. Thanks Fru for showing me the pics. It's about time I was shown some respect.



You deserve 'spect.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Of course not, and therein lies humor.




aaaannnndddd .... good morning warlock.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Curses .... Missed out.  :\
> 
> Well, it was fairly early in the morning, so I would have been more than fine with coffee that would revert a wraith back to mortal form....




Its OK, you dont want me to cook for you. I do, however have the best coffee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for you then ... those things are a pain in the ... well ... you know.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You deserve 'spect.




ANd Fru is here too! 

Hey there Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its OK, you dont want me to cook for you. I do, however have the best coffee.



What flavor?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I'm fairly sure for it to be a sammich, it has to be made by your woman.
> 
> As in, "Woman, make me a sammich!"
> 
> It helps if your woman is barefoot, pregnant, and in the kitchen.
> 
> 
> /not really a misogynist, please don't beat me.





Bahahahahaha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ANd Fru is here too!
> 
> Hey there Fru!



 I've been here for a while.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its OK, you dont want me to cook for you. I do, however have the best coffee.




Thats what you have told me. We may have not a whole lot in common externally, but the caffeine dependence is definitely a "boundry-breaker/bridge-builder"!   

I was REAL tempted to show up with a bunch of wildflowers too ... and just say nothing ... and let you try and guess who it was!


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> aaaannnndddd .... good morning warlock.




Aftermornoonin...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Did you like the one of me in my Bikini?




No love for the artist it seems...hmph!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been here for a while.




But the fungus has not!   

{Catch-up mode still running in the background}


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its OK, you dont want me to cook for you. I do, however have the best coffee.



Can I cook for you when I make my trek to CA? I'm pretty good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thats what you have told me. We may have not a whole lot in common externally, but the caffeine dependence is definitely a "boundry-breaker/bridge-builder"!
> 
> I was REAL tempted to show up with a bunch of wildflowers too ... and just say nothing ... and let you try and guess who it was!



I've noticed myself needing coffee on a daily basis and recently have gone from a 1 cup breakfast to a 2 cup breakfast.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I feel that this kind of statement should be subjected to a vote.
> 
> I vote for it to NOT be morning.  All those in favor?
> 
> Aye.




I vote "Oy!   "

How about "Ookh!   "


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But the fungus has not!
> 
> {Catch-up mode still running in the background}



True enough.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Aftermornoonin...



What time is it in We Ma?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No love for the artist it seems...hmph!




Hooray for warlock!

There ya go warlock - token respect and praise brought to you straight from the underdark!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thats what you have told me. We may have not a whole lot in common externally, but the caffeine dependence is definitely a "boundry-breaker/bridge-builder"!
> 
> I was REAL tempted to show up with a bunch of wildflowers too ... and just say nothing ... and let you try and guess who it was!



A mountain man carrying flowers wouldn't get very far on the base. You'd have to go through a lot just to get past the front gate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I vote "Oy!   "
> 
> How about "Ookh!   "



Oi! Oi!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can I cook for you when I make my trek to CA? I'm pretty good.





Oh HO! You actually heading out here?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've noticed myself needing coffee on a daily basis and recently have gone from a 1 cup breakfast to a 2 cup breakfast.




Solution: Just drink one cup with more OOmph in it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hooray for warlock!
> 
> There ya go warlock - token respect and praise brought to you straight from the underdark!



And from the Lnad of Men with Tails too!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> A mountain man carrying flowers wouldn't get very far on the base. You'd have to go through a lot just to get past the front gate.




I was thinking that the base might have a museum of some sort and I could sneak in that way!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Solution: Just drink one cup with more OOmph in it.



I'd end up in the restroom pretty damn quick.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What time is it in We Ma?




1:57pm


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  Nothing aggravates me more.  Especially when they have those stickers on, and the sticker glue is really strong, and you end up damaging your actual DVD case just trying to get the damn thing open.
> 
> DEATH TO PACKAGING DESIGNERS!




Boy ... you obviously don't work in a packing room and get back packages that have been butchered by the various shipping systems available in our country.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was thinking that the base might have a museum of some sort and I could sneak in that way!



I'm sure the base in lined with a concrete layer underneath the whole area.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hooray for warlock!
> 
> There ya go warlock - token respect and praise brought to you straight from the underdark!




Thank you, Myc. But don't ever send me a picture of you in a bikini. I would have to slap you.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Some geeks I have met need "practice dates" that way they can get used to talking to women and know what NOT to say and what NOT to do when they actually go out with one they like. My best friend and I were discussing this once after she went ona blind date with a guy who ended up being a gamer. (SHe was set up by her birth mom- lol) After he finished eating he literally, picked up his plate and licked it. That's right, licked it. I bust out laughing when she told me that. My response (heehee) was that I could start pimping her out to geeks who need "dating training" and she could point out to them things like "don't lick your plate when you are done eating."




LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!

ROFLMAO!!!

  

AUGH! HELP!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thank you, Myc. But don't ever send me a picture of you in a bikini. I would have to slap you.




Fear not good warlock! Fear not. Never catch ME in a bathing suit ... of either gender.

Heck ... I even SLEEP with my clothes on.  :\  Phooey!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fear not good warlock! Fear not. Never catch ME in a bathing suit ... of either gender.
> 
> Heck ... I even SLEEP with my clothes on.  :\  Phooey!



I'm sure during the summer though you sleep with only the minimal amount of clothes on. 

I like to sleep in the buff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AUGH! HELP!



Did you laugh up a lung?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru, you assume too much. I'm a gentleman. Besides when we start at it there won't be time for sleeping. It will be more passing out from exhaustion.




Ah HA! A Confession! I have it in your own words! TOLD YOU!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm sure during the summer though you sleep with only the minimal amount of clothes on....




Umm ... no.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What flavor?




Kona....mmmmm


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... no.  :\



You like to sleep with layers of clothes on during the summer?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Kona....mmmmm



Kona? Is that a brand? If so, what is the actual flavor?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Kona....mmmmm




The better question is, how is it as Iced Coffee?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm sure during the summer though you sleep with only the minimal amount of clothes on.
> 
> I like to sleep in the buff.




Me too


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kona? Is that a brand? If so, what is the actual flavor?




Kona is the flavor, its Hawaiian. Very strong, very expensive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too



My kind of lady.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The better question is, how is it as Iced Coffee?




Never tried it iced.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the heck is Mycanid?
> 
> I miss the shroom.




TA DA!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh HO! You actually heading out here?



I would like to. I don't know if it's in the cards but I might show up at your cave one day.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My kind of lady.




Ya know, for some reason, I get that response a lot.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too




Careful now, you might give Aeson heart palpitations...


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You like to sleep with layers of clothes on during the summer?




AND a long haired Himalayan at the foot of my bed....

AND with no Air Conditioning....

 

So there!

Okay, okay ... maybe I don't really LIKE it all that much; but that is how I sleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Kona is the flavor, its Hawaiian. Very strong, very expensive.



Found this, may have to try it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Never tried it iced.




It's the only way I drink coffee...you may want to give it a try...sweet and full of cream....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Kona....mmmmm




Ooooo .... tasty stuff.

Not my fave ... but tasty, admittedly.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would like to. I don't know if it's in the cards but I might show up at your cave one day.




Who told you about my cave comple .... AHEM! I mean ....   

Uhh ... yes! ... that would be ... uhh ... peachy!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was thinking that the base might have a museum of some sort and I could sneak in that way!



Base security has ramped up since 9/11. Civilians don't get on like they used to. I could be talking out of my butt on this. Goldmoon could tell you what you'd have to go through for her base.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AND a long haired Himalayan at the foot of my bed....
> 
> AND with no Air Conditioning....
> 
> 
> 
> So there!
> 
> Okay, okay ... maybe I don't really LIKE it all that much; but that is how I sleep.



Its prolly an understatement, but you're weird.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He's avoiding us.




Actually ... I was doing a trip to the Bay area to drop off some things and pick up some things for the business - that kinda stuff.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who told you about my cave comple .... AHEM! I mean ....
> 
> Uhh ... yes! ... that would be ... uhh ... peachy!



I pegged you as the living off the grid type of guy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ya know, for some reason, I get that response a lot.




Probably because gamer chicks RULE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who told you about my cave comple .... AHEM! I mean ....
> 
> Uhh ... yes! ... that would be ... uhh ... peachy!



I thought that you either had a clearing or a tree.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its prolly an understatement, but you're weird.




{Horrified}

Moi?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ya know, for some reason, I get that response a lot.



That's because you are a woman among a bunch of lonely and horny gamer geeks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> {Horrified}
> 
> Moi?



Don't worry, we are all weird in some way.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I pegged you as the living off the grid type of guy.




Well ... to be honest I DO live off the grid.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Careful now, you might give Aeson heart palpitations...




I know, somestimes I do it by accident, some times I like to tease him.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its prolly an understatement, but you're weird.



So are you and so are the rest of us. Kettle meet Pot.


----------



## Mycanid

dshai527 said:
			
		

> Uh
> 
> edited because Aurora is posting as dshai.




What the ...


----------



## Heckler

Mmmm-kay, I'm outta here.  Be back tonight.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought that you either had a clearing or a tree.




No, no, no.  I live in a wooden building..... And YES - it has a roof, doors, windows and four walls!  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's because you are a woman among a bunch of lonely and horny gamer geeks.



I'm not necessarily lonely. I have the two F's: Faith and Family. I think I'd go a little crazy w/o either one.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Basically, a hope chest is a chest where a young lady keeps all of her pretty fru-fru crap for when she (HOPEfully) gets married.




Very true. Told you you're a scholar and a gentleman.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, somestimes I do it by accident, some times I like to tease him.




Good to hear.

Let's the games continue!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no.  I live in a wooden building..... And YES - it has a roof, doors, windows and four walls!  :\



I've said it before, and I'm saying it again: you need to post pics of your hut.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> You live a sheltered life.




Justa minute .... I'M the one that is supposed to lead the sheltered life in here.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Careful now, you might give Aeson heart palpitations...






			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, somestimes I do it by accident, some times I like to tease him.



Do you guys really think I'm that hard up?   

I don't mind some teasing but I'd like a payoff at the end.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Very true. Told you you're a scholar and a gentleman.



And fru-fru crap is the not so eloquent way of saying dowry.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> *Allo! I think you missed a lot of strange text bagpiping jam sessions lead by Myc...*
> 
> Humor is good, others brought slightly more politicoreligious commentary into the cows...but given the close post, even the moderator found it funny.
> 
> Though, you have to give EnWorld a point, between the Grandma Rule, and the limits on politics and religion (even in jest), we end up with a much more polite and gregarious community.
> 
> PS: That said, I thought the cows were hysterical and so evenly rounded in their poking that no one group was actually picked on. Except cows, of course - some very bad things happened to those 2 cows.




Hmm ... strange eh? FOlks in here not used to Scottish Gaelic or Isish transliteration into English I see!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Found this, may have to try it.




Thats a BLEND though, I mean 100% Kona, thats the good stuff!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not necessarily lonely. I have the two F's: Faith and Family. I think I'd go a little crazy w/o either one.



No comment on the horny part?  
For some that is all you need. Others need more.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As usual, nothin much. I had a tech call cancel this evening, so I should be able to start on your custom avatar this evening Fru.
> 
> Unleash the KittyKat Avatars!!




I was wondering about this too!    Hoorah!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Base security has ramped up since 9/11. Civilians don't get on like they used to. I could be talking out of my butt on this. Goldmoon could tell you what you'd have to go through for her base.




Military ID or just have someone sign you in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats a BLEND though, I mean 100% Kona, thats the good stuff!



I prolly wouldn't be able to stand it as pure. I am a fan on Millstone coffee though. My fave of theirs is the Kahlua Vanilla Kreme.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you guys really think I'm that hard up?
> 
> I don't mind some teasing but I'd like a payoff at the end.




But watching the repartee is amusing...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats a BLEND though, I mean 100% Kona, thats the good stuff!




100% is the stuff that puts hair on your teeth.    Baleen for future use in driking further cups. Helps strain out any graininess that slips through.....

Say Goldmoon ... you make your stuff cowboy coffee or French Press or Greek Coffee style?

Or you run it through a paper (or plastic) filter?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's because you are a woman among a bunch of lonely and horny gamer geeks.




Why cant I be lonely and Horny too?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What the ...



Auto login for the last person using the computer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No comment on the horny part?
> For some that is all you need. Others need more.



Its prolly TMI, but I've got toys to keep me satisfied. I do get pent up a little too often.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Please, fool.  I'm not even 1/10th the man Crothian is.  I can only dream to one day stand in his shadow.  *cue music*  *cue wind machine*
> 
> *stares into the distance dramatically*




LOLOLOLOL!!!!

ROFL!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not necessarily lonely. I have the two F's: Faith and Family. I think I'd go a little crazy w/o either one.




Hmmmmm, 0/2 here


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why cant I be lonely and Horny too?



Because you'll have the entire board wanting to help you with that problem. As it is I am willing to offer my services in any way to take care of those two issues for you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you guys really think I'm that hard up?
> 
> I don't mind some teasing but I'd like a payoff at the end.




I can send you a pic of Myc in a thong.....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah. Don't remind me. My birthday is coming up in a few weeks.




Hippo birdie two ewes!
Hippo birdie two ewes!
Hippo birdie deer ewe!
Hippo birdie two ewes!

[This birthday message brought to you by the "Happiness" branch of the Zoopremicists]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But watching the repartee is amusing...



Fun and aMUSEing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why cant I be lonely and Horny too?




Who says you aren't? 

Oh wait! You do...you have dates...some of us don't.   

Of course, some of us aren't looking since we don't want extra psychoses in our lives at the moment.

If you would like to be lonely and horny, I suggest reloading the page until you see the banner ad at the bottom that's been coming up for Sugar Daddy dot Com...for wealthy dating...(Do they KNOW what site they are advertising on?? Oh, right...fantasy...chuckle)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But watching the repartee is amusing...



Bah


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can't believe it's ALMOST JULY!
> 
> When my new raise kicks in... Woot!




Congrats!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm, 0/2 here



I'll mail you a card once a month. That could help. I'm not kidding, I'll do it.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can send you a pic of Myc in a thong.....




Huh?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can send you a pic of Myc in a thong.....



Don't make me reach through this computer and slap you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can send you a pic of Myc in a thong.....



  I wouldn't care if someone paid me to look at it, I'd have to pass.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can send you a pic of Myc in a thong.....




That's just wrong...besides, I'm pretty sure that would have to be photoshopped.

Otherwise we're right back at him in a bikini, and even if you sent it, I'd probably have to slap him. Don't make me do that.

chuckle


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I got you all beat. I can't believe I am gonna have a baby in a few weeks.




Now THIS is something to look forward to.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never tried playing that game. I come from a long line of both men and women with beautiful singing voices. But, as my grandmother would say, "when God yelled out and announced singing voices, I ran and hid."




Bahahahahaha!


----------



## Mycanid

WHoa! Fru! I just noticed the title under your avatar!    Excellent!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THIS is something to look forward to.



I think we are all pretty much looking forward to it. I know I am. There are sure to be a barrage of pictures.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn you Fru! I just read your title and now I have that stupid song stuck in my head. Ill get revenge I swear!




'Fraid its MY fault Goldmoon.  :\  I saw it over the weekend and infected a few hivers with it as I was ranting and raving about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WHoa! Fru! I just noticed the title under your avatar!    Excellent!



Well, you inspired me to change it.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhh, I just sang a line outloud and now my crew is looking at me funny.




ROFL!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 'Fraid its MY fault Goldmoon.  :\  I saw it over the weekend and infected a few hivers with it as I was ranting and raving about it.



Thats what I tried to tell her.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have given it serious contemplation but until this whole thing with the military and I has passed, I still cannot.




Ya know Goldmoon, that also was in the back of my mind.

I didn't know if my showing up "out of the blue" would make things more difficult for you.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know Goldmoon, that also was in the back of my mind.
> 
> I didn't know if my showing up "out of the blue" would make things more difficult for you.  :\




You may have been an effective "Beard", chuckle, not to impugn your mighty facial hair...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And that's why I'm glad that doesn't really happen here...
> 
> Because I WOULD slap someone like that. *Oh humanity, where hast though gone wrong with thine technology?*




Umm ... hmm ... been reading Shakespeare or visiting the Ren Faire recently?


----------



## Ferret

You were away? Since when?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... hmm ... been reading Shakespeare or visiting the Ren Faire recently?




Nope, but melodrama is so much better in (modernized) middle english...


----------



## Mycanid

I caught up! I caught up! YAY!   

[catch-up program terminated. have a nice day]


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You may have been an effective "Beard", chuckle, not to impugn your mighty facial hair...




They might confuse him for a Taliban.


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> You were away? Since when?




Heya Ferret! A pleasure to see you prowling about these parts.


----------



## Aeson

good gravy, we packed on the pages today.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> They might confuse him for a Taliban.




That was actually what I meant.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope, but melodrama is so much better in (modernized) middle english...



I happen to like it that way myself.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> good gravy, we packed on the pages today.




Tis true. Tis pity, and pity tis tis true....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> They might confuse him for a Taliban.




Nah, wrong hat and clothes...besides, it's California, probably just think he was a some kind of new cultural-religious crossbreed of Zulu-Amish-Judaism...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> good gravy, we packed on the pages today.



Its been a pleasure to please fellow posters.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That was actually what I meant.  :\



Don't walk up in a trench coat and carrying a Quran and I think you'll be ok.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, wrong hat and clothes...besides, it's California, probably just think he was a some kind of new cultural-religious crossbreed of Zulu-Amish-Judaism...




Zulu?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Tis true. Tis pity, and pity tis tis true....



You are making less and less sense.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Zulu?!



In Aeson's fridge.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are making less and less sense.  :\




Hey! THAT is a quote from Shakespeare's play Hamlet I'll have you know.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Zulu?!




Just for the hat...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! THAT is a quote from Shakespeare's play Hamlet I'll have you know.



Exactly!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In Aeson's fridge.




All right ... and you said *I* am making less and less sense?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just for the hat...



You have a hat of Zulu?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All right ... and you said *I* am making less and less sense?  :\



It is a Ghostbusters refrence dude!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just for the hat...




Okay ... the first thing that came to mind was SHAKA ZULU. AN image of my being 6'7", dark skinned, covered with war paint and feathers or some such and leading an army of similarly attired troops across an African plain brandishing a long spear over my head....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly!




Quoting Shakespeare is an indication of someone making less and less sense?   

Ohhh ... kay! Ah well.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is a Ghostbusters refrence dude!



That's Zhuul.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... the first thing that came to mind was SHAKA ZULU. AN image of my being 6'7", dark skinned, covered with war paint and feathers or some such and leading an army of similarly attired troops across an African plain brandishing a long spear over my head....




But as a fungus...imagine tribal mycanids on the "sporepath".

Talk about your creeping doom....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is a Ghostbusters refrence dude!




Hmm ... I only saw the first movie ... don't remember that one....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... the first thing that came to mind was SHAKA ZULU. AN image of my being 6'7", dark skinned, covered with war paint and feathers or some such and leading an army of similarly attired troops across an African plain brandishing a long spear over my head....



 I thought the only person with spears you were worried about was me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You have a hat of Zulu?



My hat of Zulu knows no limit. 

-- stealing diaglo's schtick spikey


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's Zhuul.



Actually, its Zuul.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My hat of Zulu knows no limit.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought the only person with spears you were worried about was me.




That's javelins for you....

Besides, as far as that goes poor Britney is the only one I really "worry" about sometimes. I feel very sorry for her. She does not seem happy AT ALL. ANd she is perpetually in the public eye too. I'd go crazy myself.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, its Zuul.



I was going for the original Olde English.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Quoting Shakespeare is an indication of someone making less and less sense?
> 
> Ohhh ... kay! Ah well.



You misunderstand, my young padawan.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's javelins for you....
> 
> Besides, as far as that goes poor Britney is the only one I really "worry" about sometimes. I feel very sorry for her. She does not seem happy AT ALL. ANd she is perpetually in the public eye too. I'd go crazy myself.  :\



I used to be in love with her a LONG time ago. But I've given up on hopeless love and turned my heart completely over to faith.

Besides of which, I have no respect for her anymore, with all the crap she's pulled.


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya Ferret! A pleasure to see you prowling about these parts.




Prowling is one word...loping is a better one. I think this will be going to fast for me to follow properly....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was going for the original Olde English.



whichever. 

Why are you in lurker mode.? It's not working you know. You can't keep posting and have people think you aren't online. I'm   as to why you do this.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to be in love with her a LONG time ago. But I've given up on hopeless love and turned my heart completely over to faith.
> 
> Besides of which, I have no respect for her anymore, with all the crap she's pulled.




Feel sorry for her nonetheless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ferret said:
			
		

> Prowling is one word...loping is a better one. I think this will be going to fast for me to follow properly....



How are Kodo and Podo?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You misunderstand, my young psdawan.




Psdawan? Is that what happen when you apply the pseudonatural template to a Jedi?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 100% is the stuff that puts hair on your teeth.    Baleen for future use in driking further cups. Helps strain out any graininess that slips through.....
> 
> Say Goldmoon ... you make your stuff cowboy coffee or French Press or Greek Coffee style?
> 
> Or you run it through a paper (or plastic) filter?




I just use a machine and a steel filter.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just use a machine and a steel filter.




Sounds hard core...


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I just discovered I will be going to Illinois for about 5 days next week.    Some friends of mine in the LA area REALLY wanted me to come and called the boss on the sly ... And now I'm going!    Rassa frassa....

As if I didn't already have enough to do....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just use a machine and a steel filter.




Hmm ... didja try "Turkish coffee" when you were stationed in those parts of the world perchance?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Psdawan? Is that what happen when you apply the pseudonatural template to a Jedi?




I was kinda curious as well.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Psdawan? Is that what happen when you apply the pseudonatural template to a Jedi?



Whoops. I fixed the error IMOP.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I just discovered I will be going to Illinois for about 5 days next week.    Some friends of mine in the LA area REALLY wanted me to come and called the boss on the sly ... And now I'm going!    Rassa frassa....
> 
> As if I didn't already have enough to do....



Sh it.   I'm really going to miss you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whoops. I fixed the error IMOP.




But...but...

I want to know what a Pseudonatural Jedi is like? 

Tentacle Sabers...ooooooh!!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> whichever.
> 
> Why are you in lurker mode.? It's not working you know. You can't keep posting and have people think you aren't online. I'm   as to why you do this.



My reasons are my own. I can't share everything with you my young apprentice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But...but...
> 
> I want to know what a Pseudonatural Jedi is like?
> 
> Tentacle Sabers...ooooooh!!



Cthulhu invades Star Wars universe!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My reasons are my own. I can't share everything with you my young apprentice.



You are weird.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds hard core...



You don't need the filter and machine for the soft core stuff.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cthulhu invades Satr Wars universe!




Man, your fingers are betraying you left and right, today...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't need the filter and machine for the soft core stuff.



Coffee isn't a skin flick.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't need the filter and machine for the soft core stuff.




Leisure Suit Larry strikes again...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Man, your fingers are betraying you left and right, today...



But I fixed it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to be in love with her a LONG time ago. But I've given up on hopeless love and turned my heart completely over to faith.
> 
> Besides of which, I have no respect for her anymore, with all the crap she's pulled.



Just because you're not in love anymore doesn't mean you should stop loving her. That seems rather harsh, dude. She's troubled and could use some compassion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Leisure Suit Larry strikes again...



LSL............fun stuff.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Coffee isn't a skin flick.




There are over 6 BILLION people on this world...with that many people, I bet, somewhere, someone, could disprove that statement...


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sh it.   I'm really going to miss you.




Well ... who knows what kinda Internet access I will have where I will be?  :\  A lot of this details wise is still up in the air at present.

However ... I will be driving back with my friends and we will be stopping through PHOENIX on the way back  - we will be driving cross country for the return part of the trip, ya see. So who knows what will be possible?

From Phoenix we will head back to LA. I got a flight from LA back home.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just because you're not in love anymore doesn't mean you should stop loving her. That seems rather harsh, dude. She's troubled and could use some compassion.



Why give her something she can't *directly* get from me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> But I fixed it.




But not before I SAW it...chuckle


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are weird.



Thank you. I pride myself on my weirdness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... who knows what kinda Internet access I will have where I will be?  :\  A lot of this details wise is still up in the air at present.
> 
> However ... I will be driving back with my friends and we will be stopping through PHOENIX on the way back  - we will be driving cross country for the return part of the trip, ya see. So who knows what will be possible?
> 
> From Phoenix we will head back to LA. I got a flight from LA back home.



Okay, consider me stoked. I'll go outta my way to make it happen on my part.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Leisure Suit Larry strikes again...



Leisure Suit Larry and Larry Flint have nothing on me. I'd make them both blush.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> There are over 6 BILLION people on this world...with that many people, I bet, somewhere, someone, could disprove that statement...



 :\ I highly doubt it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Leisure Suit Larry and Larry Flint have nothing on me. I'd make them both blush.




Why? Do YOU dance at the Pink Pony?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, consider me stoked. I'll go outta my way to make it happen on my part.




Again ... we will see what happens. I might get there at 3 am or something and have to leave at noon the next day.  :\ 

I'll stay in touch.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> There are over 6 BILLION people on this world...with that many people, I bet, somewhere, someone, could disprove that statement...



LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you. I pride myself on my weirdness.



As you should.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Why? Do YOU dance at the Pink Pony?



I'm not only the president but I'm a client.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ I highly doubt it.




I don't, though...I've seen some weird personals in the papers in a college town. Man, they are FUNNY to read...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not only the president but I'm a client.




Isn't that a conflict of interest?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Again ... we will see what happens. I might get there at 3 am or something and have to leave at noon the next day.  :\
> 
> I'll stay in touch.



You know my email address.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't, though...I've seen some weird personals in the papers in a college town. Man, they are FUNNY to read...



Example? Post it in CM and link to it here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Isn't that a conflict of interest?



Not all the time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Example? Post it in CM and link to it here.




Don't have a CM account, and never will. Google the Valley Advocate, I don't remember if they have an online presence for their personals...but having had it be the free reading material at some restaurants, I've been amused in the past by some of the things some people were seeking...chuckle


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Isn't that a conflict of interest?



Nah. It all goes back in the pot anyway.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nah. It all goes back in the pot anyway.




Profit straight back in for improvements...right! Good business model!


----------



## Mycanid

Well, I will log off for the moment and get back to arranging and preparing things. Be back on later.    Will be working LATE this evening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, I will log off for the moment and get back to arranging and preparing things. Be back on later.    Will be working LATE this evening.



Chat with you later.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Who says you aren't?
> 
> Oh wait! You do...you have dates...some of us don't.
> 
> Of course, some of us aren't looking since we don't want extra psychoses in our lives at the moment.
> 
> If you would like to be lonely and horny, I suggest reloading the page until you see the banner ad at the bottom that's been coming up for Sugar Daddy dot Com...for wealthy dating...(Do they KNOW what site they are advertising on?? Oh, right...fantasy...chuckle)




I have gone out with Karen several times but its not a big deal yet. Im not sure it ever will be considering my "lack of experience" as she puts it and the fact that I'm moving soon.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds hard core...




I take my coffee seriously....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Profit straight back in for improvements...right! Good business model!



Exactly.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... didja try "Turkish coffee" when you were stationed in those parts of the world perchance?




No, I dont think so. Is it any good?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have gone out with Karen several times but its not a big deal yet. Im not sure it ever will be considering my "lack of experience" as she puts it and the fact that I'm moving soon.



Still going to Guam? You know that will make it harder for me to cook you dinner.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Why? Do YOU dance at the Pink Pony?




LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have gone out with Karen several times but its not a big deal yet. Im not sure it ever will be considering my "lack of experience" as she puts it and the fact that I'm moving soon.




Right, but dating, simple, straightforward, not a "relationship", is still more than some others of us have currently...so, you'll have to re-apply for the lonely and horny club card..


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Still going to Guam? You know that will make it harder for me to cook you dinner.



And I'm not too sure about international postage.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Still going to Guam? You know that will make it harder for me to cook you dinner.




Yep, but I bet I will have friends coming out of the woodwork to visit me.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Right, but dating, simple, straightforward, not a "relationship", is still more than some others of us have currently...so, you'll have to re-apply for the lonely and horny club card..




OK, Ill give you the lonely part but I can still be in the horny club. Its been a bit for me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OK, Ill give you the lonely part but I can still be in the horny club. Its been a bit for me.



Need a proper send off before you go? I'm your Huckleberry.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I dont think so. Is it any good?




There is a Lebanese restaurant in town here that does Turkish Coffee.

Think of a coffee as thick as molassess, served in it's own tiny steeper, full on with the grounds. You drink it in a tiny little cup. 

Some friends had it one night we went there. I swear I got a caffeine buzz from across the table...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OK, Ill give you the lonely part but I can still be in the horny club. Its been a bit for me.




Fair enough, considered yourself approved for a temporary Horny ID. Use it wisely!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep, but I bet I will have friends coming out of the woodwork to visit me.



I'd love to come out to visit. I think it would be too expensive.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Need a proper send off before you go? I'm your Huckleberry.




You are a unsteady addict physician from Tombstone in the Old West?

Man, I think you are too old for her in this day and age...talk about leathery...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> There is a Lebanese restaurant in town here that does Turkish Coffee.
> 
> Think of a coffee as thick as molassess, served in it's own tiny steeper, full on with the grounds. You drink it in a tiny little cup.
> 
> Some friends had it one night we went there. I swear I got a caffeine buzz from across the table...




Oh my god! I must have it on the brain because I swear I saw "Lesbian" restaurant when I read your post. I'm still just not comfortable with that word....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Need a proper send off before you go? I'm your Huckleberry.




Im sure you are Doc...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Fair enough, considered yourself approved for a temporary Horny ID. Use it wisely!




Thank you! I'll probably have the card for a while yet, I don't see any relief in sight LOL.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are a unsteady addict physician from Tombstone in the Old West?
> 
> Man, I think you are too old for her in this day and age...talk about leathery...





"leathery"  ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww     just     ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I dont think so. Is it any good?




I think it is STUPENDOUS. But then , I also take my coffee seriously.

Turkish coffee is like sushi or bagpipe music. You either really like it ... or you really don't.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think it is STUPENDOUS. But then , I also take my coffee seriously.
> 
> Turkish coffee is like sushi or bagpipe music. You either really like it ... or you really don't.




Well I LOVE sushi and I like bagpipe music so I'll give it a try.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh my god! I must have it on the brain because I swear I saw "Lesbian" restaurant when I read your post. I'm still just not comfortable with that word....




LE BAN ESE
LES BI AN

Close. But no cigar. (With either of them!     )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think it is STUPENDOUS. But then , I also take my coffee seriously.
> 
> Turkish coffee is like sushi or bagpipe music. You either really like it ... or you really don't.



I happen to love bagpipe music. I do have some Keltic blood in me.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> There is a Lebanese restaurant in town here that does Turkish Coffee.
> 
> Think of a coffee as thick as molassess, served in it's own tiny steeper, full on with the grounds. You drink it in a tiny little cup.
> 
> Some friends had it one night we went there. I swear I got a caffeine buzz from across the table...




Hmm ... a fair assessment. The "steeper" btw is known as a "Breekee".

Tiny Little cup?  :\  I used to drink them is a honking huge soup cup.   

THAT woke me up in the morning let me tell you!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> LE BAN ESE
> LES BI AN
> 
> Close. But no cigar. (With either of them!     )




But what if youre a lebanese lesbian?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thank you! I'll probably have the card for a while yet, I don't see any relief in sight LOL.




Take a trip to Westover, and I'll set you up for dinner at a Lebanese Restaurant in a Lesbian town...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But what if youre a lebanese lesbian?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But what if youre a lebanese lesbian?




Then I suppose you'd be a Lesbianese, and reallllly enjoy your falafel, but still no cigar. ;p


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I LOVE sushi and I like bagpipe music so I'll give it a try.




Oh HO! Well my dear ... I just may have to come down and give you an "EnWorld farewell dinner" or some such whatever.   

I LOVE sushi and bagpipe music too!    Sounds a good excuse to have some, listen to some, and drink some.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... a fair assessment. The "steeper" btw is known as a "Breekee".
> 
> Tiny Little cup?  :\  I used to drink them is a honking huge soup cup.
> 
> THAT woke me up in the morning let me tell you!



I think I'd buzz around like a hummingbird if I had that much caffeine in my system.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Take a trip to Westover, and I'll set you up for dinner at a Lebanese Restaurant in a Lesbian town...




That probably wont help me. Thats part of the problem. I'm not sure I'm "ready" for the lesbian "experience" if you know what I mean and it drives Karen crazy (In a bad way).


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I happen to love bagpipe music. I do have some Keltic blood in me.




Bagpipes are actually a VERY old style instrument ... had em around for many centuries B.C. Back in those days they were called "sackbuts".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Then I suppose you'd be a Lesbianese, and reallllly enjoy your falafel, but still no cigar. ;p



What if you are a cuban lesbian living in Lebanon?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Then I suppose you'd be a Lesbianese, and reallllly enjoy your falafel, but still no cigar. ;p




LOL, good one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bagpipes are actually a VERY old style instrument ... had em around for many centuries B.C. Back in those days they were called "sackbuts".



I heard revelie played on a bagpipe once. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That probably wont help me. Thats part of the problem. I'm not sure I'm "ready" for the lesbian "experience" if you know what I mean and it drives Karen crazy (In a bad way).




Right, but I'm not a lesbian (seeing as I'm male), and I live across the river from the lesbian town. So take that offer for what it's worth. chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I heard revelie played on a bagpipe once. I absolutely loved it.




I heard a rendition of Taps on one a few years ago that made me cry.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I'd buzz around like a hummingbird if I had that much caffeine in my system.




Then definitely avoid huge soup cups of Turkish coffee first thing in the morning.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Right, but I'm not a lesbian (seeing as I'm male), and I live across the river from the lesbian town. So take that offer for what it's worth. chuckle




You live near an entire lesbian town? I may have to pay you a visit.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What if you are a cuban lesbian living in Lebanon?




I have no idea, but I have a feeling that if that's what you are, then you've given up the cigar for other pasttimes...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I heard a rendition of Taps on one a few years ago that made me cry.




Hmm ... actually I'm not surprised by this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Then definitely avoid huge soup cups of Turkish coffee first thing in the morning.



Will do. My post is actually part of an homage to a particular Simpsons episode and part truth.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I have no idea, but I have a feeling that if that's what you are, then you've given up the cigar for other pasttimes...




Or perhaps _using_ the cigar for said pasttimes.....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I heard revelie played on a bagpipe once. I absolutely loved it.




revelie? Am curious as to what this is?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... actually I'm not surprised by this.



I watched this earlier and it made me cry tears of joy. It is that kind of stuff that makes me feel like a kid all over again.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You live near an entire lesbian town? I may have to pay you a visit.....




Northampton MA is definitely considered the lesbian "capital" of the state, and sometimes referred to as such of the NorthEast. Very tolerant, very pride strong. Plenty of space for us straights, but the high female to male ratio is not a good reason for single men to move there. chuckle

Come on over, it'll be a hoot, see the sites, have some food, enjoy the nightlife...it'll be great...chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> revelie? Am curious as to what this is?




Its music played every morning over base loudspeakers used to signal the beginning of the duty day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Or perhaps _using_ the cigar for said pasttimes.....




Would that mean you are...On FIRE!?!

Ouch Ouch Ouch...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Northampton MA is definitely considered the lesbian "capital" of the state, and sometimes referred to as such of the NorthEast. Very tolerant, very pride strong. Plenty of space for us straights, but the high female to male ratio is not a good reason for single men to move there. chuckle
> 
> Come on over, it'll be a hoot, see the sites, have some food, enjoy the nightlife...it'll be great...chuckle




That looks suspicously like an evil chuckle.....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Would that mean you are...On FIRE!?!
> 
> Ouch Ouch Ouch...




Not me, I dont smoke.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I watched this earlier and it made me cry tears of joy. It is that kind of stuff that makes me fee like a kid all over again.




Awwwww....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You live near an entire lesbian town? I may have to pay you a visit.....



A lesbian town would be Stephen Stifler's dream come true.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That looks suspicously like an evil chuckle.....




Moi? Eeeeevil? Au contraire, mon ami! I reserve my eeevil for the players in my D&D game. For you! You, I will merely be a tease...    Perhaps even naughty, but NEVER eeevil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its music played every morning over base loudspeakers used to signal the beginning of the duty day.




This is revelie:


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not me, I dont smoke.




Though Aeson says you are hot. No smoke. You are probably radioactive then...More reasons for me to own a hazmat suit, I daresay. chuckle

EDIT: Though technically, I suppose it would have to be a full NBC suit...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Though Aeson says you are hot. No smoke. You are probably radioactive then...More reasons for me to own a hazmat suit, I daresay. chuckle



There is more than one way to burn a bush.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This is revelie:




Ohhhhhhhhh....

THAT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhhhh....
> 
> THAT.



I suppose my love for revelie stems from my love for MASH.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I suppose my love for revelie stems from my love for MASH.




You love horse food?   

What does that have to do with revelie?  :\ 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Moi? Eeeeevil? Au contraire, mon ami! I reserve my eeevil for the players in my D&D game. For you! You, I will merely be a tease...    Perhaps even naughty, but NEVER eeevil.




Oooooo, a tease! That might be fun....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Though Aeson says you are hot. No smoke. You are probably radioactive then...More reasons for me to own a hazmat suit, I daresay. chuckle
> 
> EDIT: Though technically, I suppose it would have to be a full NBC suit...




I have several. I can let you borrow one, though if youre not over six feet tall they may be a bit big for you....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You love horse food?
> 
> What does that have to do with revelie?  :\
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .



There goes his sense of humor. 

The TV show you moron. 

I've only got all DVD releases to date.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oooooo, a tease! That might be fun....



especially with a birds feather.........


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> especially with a birds feather.........




Nah, Im not really into the kinky stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, Im not really into the kinky stuff.



One time when I was visiting my sister one of her gogs came running down the stairs with a long feather in his mouth. I had no idea about it until I saw a skin flick featuring feathers.


----------



## Mycanid

Whoa!   

[Just found a pic of myself I posted a while ago - the one of me holding the mushroom - thought I had lost it - am cleaning out my digi camera for the trip   ]

Say ... am I the only one who is getting a real slow performance from EnWorld today?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You live near an entire lesbian town? I may have to pay you a visit.....



Me too.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oooooo, a tease! That might be fun....




I've always gotten good reviews afterwards.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> One time when I was visiting my sister one of her gogs came running down the stairs with a long feather in his mouth. I had no idea about it until I saw a skin flick featuring feathers.




I must say I'm not very adventurous in that respect.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have several. I can let you borrow one, though if youre not over six feet tall they may be a bit big for you....




6' 1", no worries...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, Im not really into the kinky stuff.



You disappoint me.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've always gotten good reviews afterwards.




You can introduce me as your sister from out of town....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> 6' 1", no worries...




Youll need your own mask though, I only have one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You disappoint me.




I'm sorry, let me try again.....

I like to be tied up and spanked.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I must say I'm not very adventurous in that respect.




(Yoda voice) And that is why you fail... (/Yoda Voice)

chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, let me try again.....
> 
> I like to be tied up and spanked.




That I can provide.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, let me try again.....
> 
> I like to be tied up and spanked.



Much much better.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Yoda voice) And that is why you fail... (/Yoda Voice)
> 
> chuckle





The force is not strong with me I suppose.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You can introduce me as your sister from out of town....




I doubt any deception would be required. Besides, everybody I know knows I'm and only child...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, let me try again.....
> 
> I like to be tied up and spanked.



Bondage?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That I can provide.





I dont doubt that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The force is not strong with me I suppose.....




Do you need more thrust?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bondage?




No, Cowboys and Indians....  (Spock Eyebrow) <--They need a smiley for that facial expression.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bondage?




Down boys, it was a joke * Picks up sword and clutches it nervously*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do you need more thrust?



Ack.

The river of blood runs deep in the bowels of the earth.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont doubt that.




Thanks for believing in me. chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do you need more thrust?




No I just dont know anyone with a big enough lightsaber.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Down boys, it was a joke * Picks up sword and clutches it nervously*



 Sorry. My bad.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thanks for believing in me. chuckle




*claps hands* I do believe in TOW, I do believe in TOW!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Down boys, it was a joke * Picks up sword and clutches it nervously*



No need for that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Spock Eyebrow) <--They need a smiley for that facial expression.



That would make a good smiley.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Down boys, it was a joke * Picks up sword and clutches it nervously*




I wouldn't worry 'bout this lot. 

Besides, nobody plays that way without consent, or I'll help you beat 'em down.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No I just dont know anyone with a big enough lightsaber.....



You follow a warning to back off with this? You're not only a tease but a cruel tease as well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No I just dont know anyone with a big enough lightsaber.....




Size IS important. 

But TIMING is everything.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... have not had a PB&J with butter sammich in ages.   

Tastes nothing like I remember it.

Ah well. LUNCH it is and I am hungry.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry 'bout this lot.
> 
> Besides, nobody plays that way without consent, or I'll help you beat 'em down.



Or even into that kind of stuff.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry 'bout this lot.
> 
> Besides, nobody plays that way without consent, or I'll help you beat 'em down.




I like to distribute my own beatings......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *claps hands* I do believe in TOW, I do believe in TOW!




Well, who doesn't believe in Tube-launched, Optically tracked, Wire-guided missiles?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You follow a warning to back off with this? You're not only a tease but a cruel tease as well.




Well, I did take a level of "teasing bitch".


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like to distribute my own beatings......




Didn't say you couldn't or wouldn't, but I'm a helpful sort.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Size IS important.
> 
> But TIMING is everything.




Both are important and anyone who says otherwise is lying to you.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Didn't say you couldn't or wouldn't, but I'm a helpful sort.




Can you use a sword?


----------



## hafrogman

Wow, I leave for a few hours and you lot go off the dirty deep end.  Sheesh.

 . . . so Mycanid in Phoenix with Fru, gimme a call.  We'll do LiveHive, everyone else will have to fly in.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, I leave for a few hours and you lot go off the dirty deep end.  Sheesh.
> 
> . . . so Mycanid in Phoenix with Fru, gimme a call.  We'll do LiveHive, everyone else will have to fly in.




Sometimes dirty is fun but I wish Aurora was here to give me a hand.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can you use a sword?




Indeed I can, in a variety of styles and positional combinations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Both are important and anyone who says otherwise is lying to you.



So I guess Austin Powers' dad is wrong when he says, "Its not the size, mate, its how you use it"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, I leave for a few hours and you lot go off the dirty deep end.  Sheesh.
> 
> . . . so Mycanid in Phoenix with Fru, gimme a call.  We'll do LiveHive, everyone else will have to fly in.



sounds like a plan. I'll cook up some frogs legs for the occassion.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Indeed I can, in a variety of styles and positional combinations.




Once again you know what I meant....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Or even into that kind of stuff.




Says you...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes dirty is fun but I wish Aurora was here to give me a hand.



I think I woulda lost my head again if that happened.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So I guess Austin Powers' dad is wrong when he says, "Its not the size, mate, its how you use it"?




OH yeah, he was dead wrong.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I woulda lost my head again if that happened.




Yeah that was a good time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Once again you know what I meant....




A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste. And it DOES take one to know one.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . so Mycanid in Phoenix with Fru, gimme a call.  We'll do LiveHive, everyone else will have to fly in.




Maybe so ... maybe so. Hafrogman ... you will have to email me your phone #. If Fru could do the same it'd be easier. I may or may not have comp access while traveling.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah that was a good time.




I think everyone can agree on that.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste. And it DOES take one to know one.




Very true. Unfortunately, I talk a big game but have a weak follow through, thats getting me into trouble with Karen....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think everyone can agree on that.




Yeah, I dont smoke anymore and it made me want a cigarette......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Very true. Unfortunately, I talk a big game but have a weak follow through, thats getting me into trouble with Karen....




I could give you some game pointers, if you'd like.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I could give you some game pointers, if you'd like.




Probably nothing you can do to help in this case....


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . so Mycanid in Phoenix with Fru, gimme a call.  We'll do LiveHive, everyone else will have to fly in.





			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes dirty is fun but I wish Aurora was here to give me a hand.



Okay, so maybe I could spring for tickets for Aurora and Goldmoon. . . especially in one gives the other a hand. . . or just a few fingers.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I dont smoke anymore and it made me want a cigarette......




Bad habit that...but at least you had a good reason...chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bad habit that...but at least you had a good reason...chuckle




A good reason to quit or to want another one?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Probably nothing you can do to help in this case....




I could probably ask some of the lesbians I work with? Also have a couple Bi friends, I'm sure some of those ladies could write a book.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A good reason to quit or to want another one?




A good reason to CRAVE....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... have not had a PB&J with butter sammich in ages.
> 
> Tastes nothing like I remember it.
> 
> Ah well. LUNCH it is and I am hungry.



Hey Myc, you ever tried a peanut butter sandwhich with balckberry jam? Oh man, its good stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_*goes off to make one*_


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, so maybe I could spring for tickets for Aurora and Goldmoon. . . especially in one gives the other a hand. . . or just a few fingers.




See, you are going to make Fru's cranium explode....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I could probably ask some of the lesbians I work with? Also have a couple Bi friends, I'm sure some of those ladies could write a book.




Look, My nervousness is not with being with her, its in "being" with her. Its something Ive never done and Im not even sure how to approach it. Not sure any advice will help that.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A good reason to CRAVE....




Ah, true.....*sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, you are going to make Fru's cranium explode....




I wasnt going to touch that comment at all. I wouldnt know if I wanted to encourage him or boo him.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Look, My nervousness is not with being with her, its in "being" with her. Its something Ive never done and Im not even sure how to approach it. Not sure any advice will help that.




I got it, I got it. Relax. I'm still razzin' ya. 

Notice the profusion of smileys at the sentence endcaps...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe so ... maybe so. Hafrogman ... you will have to email me your phone #. If Fru could do the same it'd be easier. I may or may not have comp access while traveling.  :\



Email sent.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I got it, I got it. Relax. I'm still razzin' ya.
> 
> Notice the profusion of smileys at the sentence endcaps...




Sorry, didnt realise thats what the smilies meant.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sorry, didnt realise thats what the smilies meant.




All in jest, and good, clean (dirty) fun...   

Though if do ever make it out to Westover for any reason, look me up, these threads suggest HOURS of amusing conversation would be had...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Email sent.



Same.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wasnt going to touch that comment at all. I wouldnt know if I wanted to encourage him or boo him.....



Meh, you assume either would have any effect.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> All in jest, and good, clean (dirty) fun...
> 
> Though if do ever make it out to Westover for any reason, look me up, these threads suggest HOURS of amusing conversation would be had...




Im sure we could put away many a Guinness and swap many a laugh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, you assume either would have any effect.



Although I _might_ take it in stride this time.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, you assume either would have any effect.




Tis true, with the exception of the Smaug incident, he's rathering like an amphibious energizer bunny, no matter what you do, he just keeps going, and going, and going...until we drop a multi-ton fire-breathing dragon on him...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im sure we could put away many a Guinness and swap many a laugh.




Quite!    

And on that note, it's quitting time on this coast...see ya later Hivers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Quite!
> 
> And on that note, it's quitting time on this coast...see ya later Hivers!



Later TOW, till next time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tis true, with the exception of the Smaug incident, he's rathering like an amphibious energizer bunny, no matter what you do, he just keeps going, and going, and going...until we drop a multi-ton fire-breathing dragon on him...



That is subject to opinion.....my  opinion.


----------



## Mycanid

Excellent ... not here yet ... but should soon. We will see what can be done.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is subject to opinion.....my  opinion.



I feel threatened.


----------



## Aeson

I don't worry about size. If my partner does and I don't measure up then they'll be an ex-partner. It's kind of shallow to let that be the main factor in the relationship. Also if I don't satisfy then they'll go somewhere else anyway.,


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Later TOW, till next time.




Adios Warlock.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I feel threatened.



You should be. I grew up addicted to frogs legs.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, so maybe I could spring for tickets for Aurora and Goldmoon. . . especially in one gives the other a hand. . . or just a few fingers.



From the way she talks it will take more than a few fingers.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You should be. I grew up addicted to frogs legs.



Yeah, luckily, in a spate of irony of CM proportions, the frog is just an internet persona, you see.  In real life I'm non-amphibious.



Not a frog.  Plays one on the internet.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> From the way she talks it will take more than a few fingers.



We could all meet in Tempe, there's a Castle Boutique or a Fascinations or something just north of Mill. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, luckily, in a spate of irony of CM proportions, the frog is just an internet persona, you see.  In real life I'm non-amphibious.
> 
> Not a frog.  Plays one on the internet.



I'm aware And frogs legs were slang in the 80s for tater tots aka small baked then fried potatoes.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You should be. I grew up addicted to frogs legs.




Ewwwww....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We could all meet in Tempe, there's a Castle Boutique or a Fascinations or something just north of Mill. . .



Phoenix would be better for me. Tempe would be quite a drive from where I am.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, so maybe I could spring for tickets for Aurora and Goldmoon. . . especially in one gives the other a hand. . . or just a few fingers.



Holy crap. I am afraid to catch up on the last half a dozen pages....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ewwwww....



See the post directly above yours.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> frogs legs were slang in the 80s for tater tots aka small baked then fried potatoes.



Really?  I never knew that.  I was here in the 80's, where were you?

I know what tots are.  I had some with my lunch.  Mmmmm.  Sonic.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I am afraid to catch up on the last half a dozen pages....




Aurora! 

A good afternoon to you! Long time no see!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I am afraid to catch up on the last half a dozen pages....



You should be.  That was one of the cleaner parts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  I never knew that.  I was here in the 80's, where were you?
> 
> I know what tots are.  I had some with my lunch.  Mmmmm.  Sonic.



Mostly San Diego. Spent latter 3 years in AZ.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> See the post directly above yours.




Not the slang ... the reality grossed me out.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You should be.  That was one of the cleaner parts.




[Looks up at the sky]

My! What large weather we are having today!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I am afraid to catch up on the last half a dozen pages....



With the right amount of hivers are logged in, it is amazing at what can happen.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aurora!
> 
> A good afternoon to you! Long time no see!



Hallo Myc. I just got home from shopping.   And miss Kylee is taking a nap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not the slang ... the reality grossed me out.  :\



 Um....  ....now I'm confuzzled.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You should be.  That was one of the cleaner parts.



Then I shall just start here as I am trying to behave.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hallo Myc. I just got home from shopping.   And miss Kylee is taking a nap.




Figured (regarding Kylee). 

How have you been ma'am?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Phoenix would be better for me. Tempe would be quite a drive from where I am.



*shrug*  Any part of Phoenix that would be close to a part of Scottsdale that wasn't near Tempe would be quite a drive for me.  Scottsdale itself may be the compromise.  Also depends where Myc will be.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um....  ....now I'm confuzzled.



FROG LEGS SOUND DISGUSTING! I don't care if people say they taste like chicken!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Any part of Phoenix that would be close to a part of Scottsdale that wasn't near Tempe would be quite a drive for me.  Scottsdale itself may be the compromise.  Also depends where Myc will be.



Well, isn't the airport like right in the middle of Phoenix?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um....  ....now I'm confuzzled.




What Aurora said.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mostly San Diego. Spent latter 3 years in AZ.



Must be Californian slang.  Weirdo west coasters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> FROG LEGS SOUND DISGUSTING! I don't care if people say they taste like chicken!



They don't, they taste like potatoes.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Figured (regarding Kylee).
> 
> How have you been ma'am?



Not terrible. Monitoring my blood pressure. My Krogers (grocery store) about a half a mile away has a nurse practitioner in it who takes people's blood pressure all day as a free screening. She told me to start coming in 3 or 4 times a week and she'll check it for me. Definitely better than going and waiting at the doctors office.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, isn't the airport like right in the middle of Phoenix?



Heavens no.  South east corner.  Phoenix is HUGE.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> FROG LEGS SOUND DISGUSTING! I don't care if people say they taste like chicken!




BTW Aurora ... I am going to be (sorta) in your neck of the woods. Gonna be in Illinois for 5 days or so next week. 

Be nice to say hello to everyone ... but I was looking at the map and thinking: "Well, it's a nice idea at least."    Maybe next time.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Must be Californian slang.  Weirdo west coasters.



HEY!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Must be Californian slang.  Weirdo west coasters.



I honestly wish we hadn't moved from CA to AZ. We didn't have to. Hell, we could have moved back to CA if my dad would have taken the last promotion the company offered him. I hate living in an area where gamers are sparse.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> HEY!



Ohio is west coast?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not terrible. Monitoring my blood pressure. My Krogers (grocery store) about a half a mile away has a nurse practitioner in it who takes people's blood pressure all day as a free screening. She told me to start coming in 3 or 4 times a week and she'll check it for me. Definitely better than going and waiting at the doctors office.




You mentioned earlier that Corbie will be arriving a little earlier than scheduled, yes?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. I am afraid to catch up on the last half a dozen pages....



I guess it depends on what you're in the mood for.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW Aurora ... I am going to be (sorta) in your neck of the woods. Gonna be in Illinois for 5 days or so next week.
> 
> Be nice to say hello to everyone ... but I was looking at the map and thinking: "Well, it's a nice idea at least."    Maybe next time.



LOL Yeah, if you were gonna be in Indiana that might be doable, but Illinois is a bit far.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heavens no.  South east corner.  Phoenix is HUGE.



OK, well didn't know. You don't learn if you don't ask. We'll work it out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ohio is west coast?



She lived on the west coast.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hate living in an area where gamers are sparse.



*shrug*  Gamers aren't particularly sparse here.  Gamers/capita wise.  People are sparse though.  We're a very spread out city.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Must be Californian slang.  Weirdo west coasters.




[Whips out a 5 foot celery stalk] En Garde you vicious amphibian!   

[Clunks hafrogman on the head. Celery stalk breaks in two.]

Well ... THAT was a useless weapon.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She lived on the west coast.



So she escaped, so what?  Snake did it too.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heavens no.  South east corner.  Phoenix is HUGE.




Got that right.   

I flew over the place last year and thought: Geez - talk about urban SPRAWL.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Whips out a 5 foot celery stalk] En Garde you vicious amphibian!
> 
> [Clunks hafrogman on the head. Celery stalk breaks in two.]
> 
> Well ... THAT was a useless weapon.  :\



Yeah. . . I was looking at Fru's tater tot slang. . . but I was THINKING of you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not terrible. Monitoring my blood pressure. My Krogers (grocery store) about a half a mile away has a nurse practitioner in it who takes people's blood pressure all day as a free screening. She told me to start coming in 3 or 4 times a week and she'll check it for me. Definitely better than going and waiting at the doctors office.



 We have Fry's in our area, but its owned by Kroger.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Yeah, if you were gonna be in Indiana that might be doable, but Illinois is a bit far.




Such is life ... especially in your current ... uhh ... condition? ... no long trips for mamma and co.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You mentioned earlier that Corbie will be arriving a little earlier than scheduled, yes?



Perhaps, depends on if the doctor is right and I am headed into having preeclampsia. I might also be just fine though at which case he'll probably come late like Kylee did.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Whips out a 5 foot celery stalk] En Garde you vicious amphibian!
> 
> [Clunks hafrogman on the head. Celery stalk breaks in two.]
> 
> Well ... THAT was a useless weapon.  :\









God, I love the hive. You guys make my days worth living some times.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ohio is west coast?



I grew up in San Diego.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah. . . I was looking at Fru's tater tot slang. . . but I was THINKING of you.




Hah! Shows what you know.

I am a CLASSIC example of the mentality abounding in upstate NY I'll have you know!    I'm as Californian as you are from Alpha Centuri!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm as Californian as you are from Alpha Centuri!



Who told you?!?!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I grew up in San Diego.




[Crooner voice] I left my heart ... in San ...[Record Needle scratches loudly]

Uhh ... hmm ... wrong place.  :\


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So she escaped, so what?  Snake did it too.



Heeheehee

"Call me Snake!"

Escape from LA is like one of the best blue screen movies to make fun of EVER!


----------



## Ferret

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who told you?!?!



The green men snitched. Honest!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Perhaps, depends on if the doctor is right and I am headed into having preeclampsia. I might also be just fine though at which case he'll probably come late like Kylee did.  :\



I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who told you?!?!




It was the remark the other day about the Andorians!   

My _SECRET CONTACTS_ (muwahahahaha!) tracked down your history and ... and ... 

Oh never mind.  :\


----------



## Ferret

Arghhh! Wrong place? Confused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Whips out a 5 foot celery stalk] En Garde you vicious amphibian!
> 
> [Clunks hafrogman on the head. Celery stalk breaks in two.]
> 
> Well ... THAT was a useless weapon.  :\



I laughed so hard at this, my mom asked me what I was laughing about, so I had to tell her the whole story.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope everything turns out ok.




Yeesh!   

Well ... am rooting for you ma'am!

And ... uh ... [bashful   ] praying too ... for the whole family.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I laughed so hard at this, my mom asked me what I was laughing about, so I had to tell her the whole story.




It's that adamantine helmet he borrowed from the Bullywug shaman that protects him!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I grew up in San Diego.



Okay. . . so maybe Snake Plisken DIDN'T escape there. . . but he totally should have.

I really want them to make a third "Escape From" Movie.  In my perfect world there would a scene with, oh say, Air Force one.  And the president is trying to figure out where Snake is. . . and a scuffle breaks out in the back of the plane.  And a general (as played by Samuel L. Jackson) turns to the president and says.

"Snake's on the plane!"


----------



## Ferret

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hope everything turns out ok.



I hope things go smooth too! 

I tried to post that before and it got lost in the deluge of other posts and it wasn't in the right place...this thread is too fast for me


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Arghhh! Wrong place? Confused.




Huh?   

You were expecting ... where?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's that adamantine helmet he borrowed from the Bullywug shaman that protects him!



 What on earth are you talking about?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I laughed so hard at this, my mom asked me what I was laughing about, so I had to tell her the whole story.



And now she's giving you that look, isn't she?  That "THIS is my son?" look.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay. . . so maybe Snake Plisken DIDN'T escape there. . . but he totally should have.
> 
> I really want them to make a third "Escape From" Movie.  In my perfect world there would a scene with, oh say, Air Force one.  And the president is trying to figure out where Snake is. . . and a scuffle breaks out in the back of the plane.  And a general (as played by Samuel L. Jackson) turns to the president and says.
> 
> "Snake's on the plane!"









 Oh, thats great!!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay. . . so maybe Snake Plisken DIDN'T escape there. . . but he totally should have.
> 
> I really want them to make a third "Escape From" Movie.  In my perfect world there would a scene with, oh say, Air Force one.  And the president is trying to figure out where Snake is. . . and a scuffle breaks out in the back of the plane.  And a general (as played by Samuel L. Jackson) turns to the president and says.
> 
> "Snake's on the plane!"




I thought he DID escape by crawling through an immense field of tall grass on his stomach after betraying somebody or other...

What am I thinking of?

Oh yeah ... a snake in the grass.   

   mixed up metaphors and media


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And now she's giving you that look, isn't she?  That "THIS is my son?" look.



Nope, she totally laughed at the situation as well.


----------



## Aurora

Thanks guys. 

I am sure everything will be fine. Plus, he can't get here early and there can't be complications because I WANT TO GO TO GENCON! LOL


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> The green men snitched. Honest!



That giant ratted me out?  I KNEW he seemed just a little too jolly.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What on earth are you talking about?




Oh for heaven's sake. Frogman! Would Puh-leeze explain to Fru about the adamantium helmet the bullywug shaman gave you? You know ... the one with the mermaids on it.

Yeesh.... :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am sure everything will be fine. Plus, he can't get here early and there can't be complications because I WANT TO GO TO GENCON! LOL



I'd love to see you there. I'm rooting (and praying) for you Aurora.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am sure everything will be fine. Plus, he can't get here early and there can't be complications because I WANT TO GO TO GENCON! LOL



If you miss GenCon you can come to DragonCon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh for heaven's sake. Frogman! Would Puh-leeze explain to Fru about the adamantium helmet the bullywug shaman gave you? You know ... the one with the mermaids on it.
> 
> Yeesh.... :\



 Seriously? What the hell?   When did this happen?


----------



## Aurora

I almost just had a heart attack. I went looking for my H drive and it wasn't there. Then I remembered that we had a power outage the night before last and that particular external hard drive doesn't automatically switch back on. Whew!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am sure everything will be fine. Plus, he can't get here early and there can't be complications because I WANT TO GO TO GENCON! LOL




Hmm ... seems you get boatloads of support from all these weirdos across the world here in the hive.

Sounds strangely suspicious to me! [Pulls trenchcoat about his figure, pulls down fedora, walks off into a dark alley and promptly trips over some trash cans b/c his hat was pulled down too low.]

Drat. Hate when that happens.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh for heaven's sake. Frogman! Would Puh-leeze explain to Fru about the adamantium helmet the bullywug shaman gave you? You know ... the one with the mermaids on it.



Fru, there is something I need to explain to you.

Mycanid is a mushroom.  And not just and mushroom.  He is what as known, in technical circles, as 'freaky fungus'.  When he chews his fingernails he gets a slight dose of a very strong hallucinogen.  He starts seeing things.  When he gets in this state, it is best to smile, and nod.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I almost just had a heart attack. I went looking for my H drive and it wasn't there. Then I remembered that we had a power outage the night before last and that particular external hard drive doesn't automatically switch back on. Whew!



You don't need to lead off with I almost had a heart attack after telling us you have health issues. You could have given me a heart attack.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you miss GenCon you can come to DragonCon.



With a one week old newborn? No thanks. I did traveling with Kylee when she was 2 weeks old and that was because of dshai's mom being sick. I don't EVER want to do that again.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I almost just had a heart attack. I went looking for my H drive and it wasn't there. Then I remembered that we had a power outage the night before last and that particular external hard drive doesn't automatically switch back on. Whew!




  

ROFL!!

Yessireebob ... I know about THIS one. 

I hope you make backups of your stuff somewhere else? D'Shai shoulda pounded it into you to always have TWO copies of your stuff everywhere.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sounds strangely suspicious to me! [Pulls trenchcoat about his figure, pulls down fedora, walks off into a dark alley and promptly trips over some trash cans b/c his hat was pulled down too low.]



Seriously; you make this sound so cool. I'd love to see a Myconid private investigator in an Urban Arcana movie/series.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fru, there is something I need to explain to you.
> 
> Mycanid is a mushroom.  And not just and mushroom.  He is what as known, in technical circles, as 'freaky fungus'.  When he chews his fingernails he gets a slight dose of a very strong hallucinogen.  He starts seeing things.  When he gets in this state, it is best to smile, and nod.




Who you calling a fingernail chewer!   

En Gar ... hmm ... the celery doesn't work any more.  :\  

*sigh* slandered by a toad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fru, there is something I need to explain to you.
> 
> Mycanid is a mushroom.  And not just and mushroom.  He is what as known, in technical circles, as 'freaky fungus'.  When he chews his fingernails he gets a slight dose of a very strong hallucinogen.  He starts seeing things.  When he gets in this state, it is best to smile, and nod.



Hmm. I'll try to take yhis into consideraation.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... seems you get boatloads of support from all these weirdos across the world here in the hive.
> 
> Sounds strangely suspicious to me! [Pulls trenchcoat about his figure, pulls down fedora, walks off into a dark alley and promptly trips over some trash cans b/c his hat was pulled down too low.]
> 
> Drat. Hate when that happens.  :\



I like boats.

Oh wait. Nevermind.   

<---quite goofy herself


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That giant ratted me out?  I KNEW he seemed just a little too jolly.




And you say that when I start going on about things one should only smile and nod?  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who you calling a fingernail chewer!
> 
> En Gar ... hmm ... the celery doesn't work any more.  :\
> 
> *sigh* slandered by a toad.



You need the throw anything feat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who you calling a fingernail chewer!
> 
> En Gar ... hmm ... the celery doesn't work any more.  :\
> 
> *sigh* slandered by a toad.



Well, then why don't you explain it to me. I'm signed into AIM.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!
> 
> Yessireebob ... I know about THIS one.
> 
> I hope you make backups of your stuff somewhere else? D'Shai shoulda pounded it into you to always have TWO copies of your stuff everywhere.



He backs up the G and H drives about once a month.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like boats.
> 
> Oh wait. Nevermind.
> 
> <---quite goofy herself



Sometimes when I laugh I snort.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> With a one week old newborn? No thanks. I did traveling with Kylee when she was 2 weeks old and that was because of dshai's mom being sick. I don't EVER want to do that again.




No, no, no, no. Mama stays put and takes care of the little Corbie with Kylee's help.

Still would be nice to see though.  :\ 

Man ... at GenCon you will likely be eNORmous.   

C'est la vie! [Whistles a French baker's tune and begins to eat an éclair....]


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *sigh* slandered by a toad.



Fitting, for a toadstool.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You need the throw anything feat.




Throws the celery stalk at hafrogman. [Rolls a 1] Hafrogman watches as it soars off to the left and lands in the pond.

Hmm ... you may be right.

[Sits down to compose an extemporaneous haiku verse]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> C'est la vie! [Whistles a French baker's tune and begins to eat an éclair....]



 I can just imagine this.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And you say that when I start going on about things one should only smile and nod?  :\



Okay, come on.  The Jolly Green Giant?  You know Elvira, but you can't recognize a vegetable mascot from the past four decades?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He backs up the G and H drives about once a month.




Okay ... fungiosity approves. [crosses arms in satisfaction feeling Aurora's data is somehow safe and all is well in the universe]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fitting, for a toadstool.



Just clean off your lilypad before you add any more stool to it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You need the throw anything feat.



*flinches from flung flora*

Whose side are you on?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, come on.  The Jolly Green Giant?  You know Elvira, but you can't recognize a vegetable mascot from the past four decades?



Heck, even I know what you are talking about.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, come on.  The Jolly Green Giant?  You know Elvira, but you can't recognize a vegetable mascot from the past four decades?




Who said I couldn't recognize him? Isn't that the POINT?!   

Doesn't ANYone around here understand? Woe! Ohhhh woe is me! [Clasps hands together and sings a tragic ballad to the stars....]

Now I feel better.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fitting, for a toadstool.




Yessiree ... and I AM poisonous! Although ... I can't spell worth a darn.    [Thanks God for auto correct spelling in FireFox]


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Doesn't ANYone around here understand? Woe! Ohhhh woe is me! [Clasps hands together and sings a tragic ballad to the stars....]



Well, one last modern culture reference.

You, my friend, are emo.  Just in case anyone asks, the answer is YES.




*Wishes he had an emo lawn.  So it would cut itself*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who said I couldn't recognize him? Isn't that the POINT?!
> 
> Doesn't ANYone around here understand? Woe! Ohhhh woe is me! [Clasps hands together and sings a tragic ballad to the stars....]
> 
> Now I feel better.



_*Sings Waiting For A Girl Like You*

*feels better*_


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, one last modern culture reference.
> 
> You, my friend.  Are Emo.  Just in case anyone asks, the answer is YES.
> 
> *Wishes he had an emo lawn.  So it would cut itself*




Harumph. My last name is definitely NOT Phillips.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Harumph. My last name is definitely NOT Phillips.



And my first name is not Wilson.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fitting, for a toadstool.



BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Harumph. My last name is definitely NOT Phillips.



Yeah, I edited it to remove the capital for accuracy.  You are emo, not Emo.




*imagines a mushroom with a black cap that sweeps down in the front*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHA



_*bows*_

The empress has spoken.


----------



## Mycanid

So ... you sure ya still wanna have LiveHive frogman?

[Keels over in uproarious laughter! ... Looks around ... no one laughing.]

Sorry.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And my first name is not Wilson.



And I don't stand behind fences.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *flinches from flung flora*
> 
> Whose side are you on?



LOL sorry about that. Take dodge.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So ... you sure ya still wanna have LiveHive frogman?
> 
> [Keels over in uproarious laughter! ... Looks around ... no one laughing.]
> 
> Sorry.  :\



_*cricket chirps*_


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I edited it to remove the capital for accuracy.  You are emo, not Emo.
> 
> **imagines a mushroom with a black cap that sweeps down in the front**




I hope you mean cape?   

A sweeping black cap ... uhh ... giant nightcap?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So ... you sure ya still wanna have LiveHive frogman?
> 
> [Keels over in uproarious laughter! ... Looks around ... no one laughing.]
> 
> Sorry.  :\



Yeah.  Today I'm stuck here, they're paying me.  Live Hive I can just drive away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Today I'm stuck here, they're paying me.  Live Hive I can just drive away.



I look forward to LiveHiveTM.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... [computes a sum]

Hmmmmmmm ... [computes another sum]

[frowns]

*sigh*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... [computes a sum]
> 
> Hmmmmmmm ... [computes another sum]
> 
> [frowns]
> 
> *sigh*



Wrong computation?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I look forward to LiveHiveTM.




Now justa minute! on't get your hopes up TOO much.

As I mentioned, I don't know the schedule of the drivers I will be with! It might not work.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wrong computation?




Sumthing's wrong....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I hope you mean cape?
> 
> A sweeping black cap ... uhh ... giant nightcap?



No, I meant cap.  The top of the fungus corresponding to the hair styles worn by today's teenagers.

Visual aid?  Well, his hair isn't all black, but it should be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now justa minute! on't get your hopes up TOO much.
> 
> As I mentioned, I don't know the schedule of the drivers I will be with! It might not work.  :\



I understand completely. Hopes are not completely up. But it gives me something to possibly look forward to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sumthing's wrong....



I thought Firefox had spellcheck?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now justa minute! on't get your hopes up TOO much.
> 
> As I mentioned, I don't know the schedule of the drivers I will be with! It might not work.  :\



*shrug*  Chloroform, anonymous phone calls to homeland security, fake roadblocks, kidnappings, broken ankles. . . 


We can ensure you stay around a little.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL sorry about that. Take dodge.



Dodge sucks.





I drive a Toyota.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought Firefox had spellcheck?



Methinks t'were a pun.




Of course!  It all adds up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dodge sucks.
> 
> I drive a Toyota.



My sister drives an Audi.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I meant cap.  The top of the fungus corresponding to the hair styles worn by today's teenagers.
> 
> Visual aid?  Well, his hair isn't all black, but it should be.




Hmm ... you must be thinking of the famous bearded-tooth mushroom then!   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hericium_erinaceus


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Methinks t'were a pun.
> 
> Of course!  It all adds up.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My sister drives an Audi.



Damn. . . and to think I gave up on that.



*wants an audi.  not an innie.*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Chloroform, anonymous phone calls to homeland security, fake roadblocks, kidnappings, broken ankles. . .
> 
> We can ensure you stay around a little.




Hmm ... like you locked my parents in your attic, eh?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... like you locked my parents in your attic, eh?



I let 'em out eventually, didn't I?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damn. . . and to think I gave up on that.
> 
> *wants an audi.  not an innie.*




I am sure you are QUITE pleased with your present circumstances.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... like you locked my parents in your attic, eh?



Don't worry Myc, I would *not* resort to such means.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I let 'em out eventually, didn't I?




Hmm ... come to think of it I haven't received any communique from them since their trip to Arizona.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I let 'em out eventually, didn't I?



They couldn't subsist on fishheads forever.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I meant cap.  The top of the fungus corresponding to the hair styles worn by today's teenagers.
> 
> Visual aid?  Well, his hair isn't all black, but it should be.




Whoa ... the revenge of the flock of seagulls.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am sure you are QUITE pleased with your present circumstances.



I'd be quite pleaseder if I were going to get to see her this week.    


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't worry Myc, I would *not* resort to such means.



Don't have an attic?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They couldn't subsist on fishheads forever.




Smeagol?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa ... the revenge of the flock of seagulls.  :\



Not my favorite hairstyle. I was a fan of buzzcuts in high school.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Smeagol?



quite possibly.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you must be thinking of the famous bearded-tooth mushroom then!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hericium_erinaceus





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa ... the revenge of the flock of seagulls.  :\



Flock of Seaguls Fungus?  I could see that.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not my favorite hairstyle. I was a fan of buzzcuts in high school.




Dark purple mohawks here.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't have an attic?



I have a loft, does that count?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Flock of Seaguls Fungus?  I could see that.




Defining characteristic: they have ONE finger and play the keyboards one note at a time....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dark purple mohawks here.  :\



Sheesh. Must have been an attention getter.


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> You were expecting ... where?



I posted something in response to some one else, was too slow and some peopel got in before me. I checked, couldn't find the original post...so I thought I had the wrong thread!  



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> That giant ratted me out?  I KNEW he seemed just a little too jolly.




I was talking about the little green men, but he's a meany too!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sheesh. Must have been an attention getter.




Not really.

I tried to keep a low profile.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ferret said:
			
		

> I was talking about the little green men, but he's a meany too!



I think he has levels in Hulking Hurler.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not really.
> 
> I tried to keep a low profile.



With a mowhawk? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> I was talking about the little green men, but he's a meany too!



Who?  The Jolly Green Giant?  Nah, he's just a washed up old has bean.
It's not like he's stalking anyone.
He just veges out on the couch.
Not much of a threat, he doesn't even know carrot-e.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dark purple mohawks here.  :\



Wow. . . I'm trying to mentally paste that onto the picture of yourself you posted earlier.

The mind boggles.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who?  The Jolly Green Giant?  Nah, he's just a washed up old has bean.
> It's not like he's stalking anyone.
> He just veges out on the couch.
> Not much of a threat, he doesn't even know carrot-e.



That has got to be the worst pun I've ever heard.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> With a mowhawk? Isn't that an oxymoron?




Not in my high school.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not in my high school.  :\



Which high school did you attend?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow. . . I'm trying to mentally paste that onto the picture of yourself you posted earlier.
> 
> The mind boggles.




I'm a ... little different than I was back then.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Which high school did you attend?




Nottingham.   

At least the year I had the mohawk thingee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nottingham.
> 
> At least the year I had the mohawk thingee.



What city/state is that high school in?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That has got to be the worst oun I've ever heard.  :\



Really?  I think I've done much worse.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What city/state is that high school in?



England, dude.

Nottingham High.  Robin is the big jock on campus, archery team.  But Principal Shariff keepts a tight rein on everything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  I think I've done much worse.



Well, the o *is* right next to the p.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, the o *is* right next to the p.



Hmmm, I assumed the 'pun'.  I just meant some of my jokes are REALLY bad.  Not this light, airy stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> England, dude.
> 
> Nottingham High.  Robin is the big jock on campus, archery team.  But Principal Shariff keepts a tight rein on everything.



Sotto voce:
damn.

Me thinks you need better outlet for your punnery.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What city/state is that high school in?




Syracuse, NY. It was a five minute walk from where I lived.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I assumed the 'pun'.  I just meant some of my jokes are REALLY bad.  Not this light, airy stuff.



Hit me with your best shot.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> England, dude.
> 
> Nottingham High.  Robin is the big jock on campus, archery team.  But Principal Shariff keepts a tight rein on everything.



Man, makes me wish I had time to run a PbP.  

This would make a great BeSM or True20 or d20 modern game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Syracuse, NY. It was a five minute walk from where I lived.  :\



A 5 minute walk is a bad thing?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hit me with your best shot.



Hmmm, typing is a bad medium for truly great puns.  We'll see if LiveHive happens.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Man, makes me wish I had time to run a PbP.
> 
> This would make a great BeSM or True20 or d20 modern game.




Hah! I barely have time to READ a PbP.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow.  People on the Hive.  People talking.  Am I in the right spot?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A 5 minute walk is a bad thing?




No such thought was in my mind!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hah! I barely have time to READ a PbP.  :\



Ouch.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No such thought was in my mind!



Oh. You had the  :\ smiley so I assumed. Guess I shouldn't have.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow.  People on the Hive.  People talking.  Am I in the right spot?




Who let the dawgz out?!    

Hiya DM! You got the warforged in shape? I'm actually glad it all worked outin your favor. Wouldn't want a player who was not fully into his pc.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hit me with your best shot.



I wanted to make a Pat Benatar joke here.  But I couldn't come up with anything.  I guess I'm not that good afterall.


----------



## Aurora

I just ate a caramel drumstick. It was good.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. You had the  :\ smiley so I assumed. Guess I shouldn't have.




Nah ... was thinking of something else ENTIRELY.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just ate a caramel drumstick. It was good.



Sweet!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Man, makes me wish I had time to run a PbP.
> 
> This would make a great BeSM or True20 or d20 modern game.



I would like to play a Mystery INC game. Like maybe as a one shot. That's the scooby fan in me though I guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nah ... was thinking of something else ENTIRELY.  :\



What were you thinking of?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just ate a caramel drumstick. It was good.




Oh HO! Munchings and crunching for poor hungry Gurgi?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What were you thinking of?




What I was doing in my first senior year of high school, that's all. I was kinda ... wild.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would like to play a Mystery INC game. Like maybe as a one shot. That's the scooby fan in me though I guess.



As long as there is no Scrappy Doo, I'm down.

Like zoinks!  Hey, Scoob, I rolled a twenty!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just ate a caramel drumstick. It was good.



Sounds good; now I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would like to play a Mystery INC game. Like maybe as a one shot. That's the scooby fan in me though I guess.




Ruh roh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What I was doing in my first senior year of high school, that's all. I was kinda ... wild.  :\



I had two senior years....by choice.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who let the dawgz out?!
> 
> Hiya DM! You got the warforged in shape? I'm actually glad it all worked outin your favor. Wouldn't want a player who was not fully into his pc.




Ruff, ruff ruff ruff ruff.

Actually, I try to never pin my heart on any concept until it's been okayed.  I may PUSH it, but never set my heart on it.  So had I been given a valid reason for not being able to play it, woulda been fine and I woulda found something else.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As long as there is no Scrappy Doo, I'm down.
> 
> Like zoinks!  Hey, Scoob, I rolled a twenty!




Huzzah for the frog!

DOWN with Scrappy!   

"Puppy power!!!!!" bugged me to NO end.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ruh roh.



What rut roh? Sounds cool; I'd be down for it. I'd want to play Shaggy.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would like to play a Mystery INC game. Like maybe as a one shot. That's the scooby fan in me though I guess.



It would make an interesting D&D game.


Freddie - Fighter
Velma - Wizard
Daphne - Bard
Shaggy - Druid
Scooby Doo - Animal Companion


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had two senior years....by choice.  :\




I had two senior years by stupidity.    But I guess that is also kinda by "choice"....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huzzah for the frog!
> 
> DOWN with Scrappy!
> 
> "Puppy power!!!!!" bugged me to NO end.  :\



I hated and still hate scrappy with a passion. I'm glad they made him a villain in the movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It would make an interesting D&D game.
> 
> 
> Freddie - Fighter
> Velma - Wizard
> Daphne - Bard
> Shaggy - Druid
> Scooby Doo - Animal Companion



It would be better as D20 Modern.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ruff, ruff ruff ruff ruff.
> 
> Actually, I try to never pin my heart on any concept until it's been okayed.  I may PUSH it, but never set my heart on it.  So had I been given a valid reason for not being able to play it, woulda been fine and I woulda found something else.




I am actually glad. Having such diverse backgrounds may evoke amazing creative responses from ole RC!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It would be better as D20 Modern.



Oh no doubt, as a REAL scooby doo game.  I just thought it would be an interesting experiment to have a D&D game that was ostensibly normal, but subtly scooby themed.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... why peg Daphne as a bard? She was always clumsy as I remember ... but could dance, now that I think of it.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am actually glad. Having such diverse backgrounds may evoke amazing creative responses from ole RC!



Actually I may not multiclass now since the Wilderness Martial Rogue is kind of what I was aiming for all along.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... why peg Daphne as a bard? She was always clumsy as I remember ... but could dance, now that I think of it.  :\



I'd put her down as a Rogue.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... why peg Daphne as a bard? She was always clumsy as I remember ... but could dance, now that I think of it.  :\



She needed SOMETHING.  So we're left with someone who is fashionable, *HOT*, and charismatic-ish.  Oh, and really good at getting in trouble because she has not appreciable skills.  Hence, bard


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I may not multiclass now since the Wilderness Martial Rogue is kind of what I was aiming for all along.




I thought that was a GREAT choice btw Fru....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am actually glad. Having such diverse backgrounds may evoke amazing creative responses from ole RC!




Yeah, and it would be cool to actually USE the backgrounds instead of having them simply for the PCs flavor...  *grumble*  [nothing against Raven, just my own past experiences]


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She needed SOMETHING.  So we're left with someone who is fashionable, *HOT*, and charismatic-ish.  Oh, and really good at getting in trouble because she has not appreciable skills.  Hence, bard




Why not a cleric? Of ... say ... Lastai or something?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thought that was a GREAT choice btw Fru....



Thanks. What do you think of her as a lute player? I thought it would complement your character and would be nice for you to have a bit of an entourage.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why not a cleric? Of ... say ... Lastai or something?



Well, a) I don't know who Lastai is

and b) we already had a healer (it's a semi-balanced party)

and c) She doesn't wear full plate.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As long as there is no Scrappy Doo, I'm down.
> 
> Like zoinks!  Hey, Scoob, I rolled a twenty!





~detests scrappy doo


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, and it would be cool to actually USE the backgrounds instead of having them simply for the PCs flavor...  *grumble*  [nothing against Raven, just my own past experiences]




I am curious about everyone else's backgrounds. I have mine written up. Frogman and Fru still have to write their's. Nyaricus is on vacation.... But his class choices look interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why not a cleric? Of ... say ... Lastai or something?




Who?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~detests scrappy doo



Woo-Hoo! Thats the general consensus of the hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks. What do you think of her as a lute player? I thought it would complement your character and would be nice for you to have a bit of an entourage.



Oh yeah, Fru.  Myc said you wanted to drop the whole mother angle?  No big deal if you do, I just gotta get started on my character at some point, so I gots ta know.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~detests scrappy doo




Seconded.  Or thirded.  What number are we on now?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks. What do you think of her as a lute player? I thought it would complement your character and would be nice for you to have a bit of an entourage.




I play a digiree doo and sing in ultralow ranges ... almost like a Buddhist monk's deepest range.

Kinda strange "accompaniment" to strum a lute with that ... but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am curious about everyone else's backgrounds. I have mine written up. Frogman and Fru still have to write their's. Nyaricus is on vacation.... But his class choices look interesting.



I'll work on mine soon. Do we have a campaign setting yet?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am curious about everyone else's backgrounds. I have mine written up. Frogman and Fru still have to write their's. Nyaricus is on vacation.... But his class choices look interesting.




Well, you know the gist of my background.  Or at least my two options.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Fru.  Myc said you wanted to drop the whole mother angle?  No big deal if you do, I just gotta get started on my character at some point, so I gots ta know.



Yeah, I think it would be best to drop it.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She needed SOMETHING.  So we're left with someone who is fashionable, *HOT*, and charismatic-ish.  Oh, and really good at getting in trouble because she has not appreciable skills.  Hence, bard



Good thinking. She is pretty useless most of the time.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, a) I don't know who Lastai is
> 
> and b) we already had a healer (it's a semi-balanced party)
> 
> and c) She doesn't wear full plate.




Lastai is a little known goddess of love and pleasure.

Healer? Who? Shaggy the druid?

And why does a cleric have to wear full plate?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Seconded.  Or thirded.  What number are we on now?



I think we've reached actual consesus.  Or at least of everyone who is here right now.  Do we have a quorum?

Too bad Bront is never around, we could edit the thread title.

The Hive (realy) hates Scrappy Doo!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'll work on mine soon. Do we have a campaign setting yet?




I'd say we should all vote, but I have a feeling we'd all vote on different settings.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I play a digiree doo and sing in ultralow ranges ... almost like a Buddhist monk's deepest range.
> 
> Kinda strange "accompaniment" to strum a lute with that ... but whatever floats your boat.



How far away is a lute from a flute?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think we've reached actual consesus.  Or at least of everyone who is here right now.  Do we have a quorum?
> 
> Too bad Bront is never around, we could edit the thread title.
> 
> The Hive (realy) hates Scrappy Doo!



We have a quorum.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, Fru.  Myc said you wanted to drop the whole mother angle?  No big deal if you do, I just gotta get started on my character at some point, so I gots ta know.




No, no, no. Not that I "wanted" ... just that I "thought it would be better" for both of you. If you both want to pursue it it is fine with me, but I thought it could be a potential rp'ing impediment and get old real quick.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How far away is a lute from a flute?



Er. . . lute = string.  Flute = woodwind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'd say we should all vote, but I have a feeling we'd all vote on different settings.



Its really up to RC.


----------



## Aurora

If you guys are gonna start talking about your secret from me society PbP game, I am gonna go away! LOL Ok, I am really gonna need to go away soon anyways BUT STILL!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How far away is a lute from a flute?




A lute is a stringed instrument. A flute is a wind instrument. A bit of a difference.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Er. . . lute = string.  Flute = woodwind.



Oh, well what instument would accompany Mycanid's character's instrument best then?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its really up to RC.




Yep.  Let's hope he picks something interesting.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think we've reached actual consesus.  Or at least of everyone who is here right now.  Do we have a quorum?
> 
> Too bad Bront is never around, we could edit the thread title.
> 
> The Hive (realy) hates Scrappy Doo!




YAY!!! Amazing ... we all agreed on something.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> If you guys are gonna start talking about your secret from me society PbP game, I am gonna go away! LOL Ok, I am really gonna need to go away soon anyways BUT STILL!




No! No, no, no, no, no!

You stay here and let us bask in your regal presence you vicious fema ... I mean ...   

Don't go away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> YAY!!! Amazing ... we all agreed on something.



Death to Scrappy!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep.  Let's hope he picks something interesting.




Prolly a homebrew. Surprises for EVERYone.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no. Not that I "wanted" ... just that I "thought it would be better" for both of you. If you both want to pursue it it is fine with me, but I thought it could be a potential rp'ing impediment and get old real quick.  :\



Er. . . my comments was that you said that Fru wanted to drop it.

On one hand I totally disagree with everything you said about it.  I fail to see how two people having a pre-exisiting tie is supposed to LIMIT role playing potential.  Anything I said in this thread about the potential interactions was totally a joke.  It could have been a real interaction with depth and subtly that could change and evolve.  It just provides more of a base to work from than "you're strangers, now go."

That said, it's definately a two person thing.  So if it's not right for Fru's character, then it's gone.  Poof.  It was just something I thought would be interesting.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think we've reached actual consesus.  Or at least of everyone who is here right now.  Do we have a quorum?
> 
> Too bad Bront is never around, we could edit the thread title.
> 
> The Hive (realy) hates Scrappy Doo!



Keep "realy" spelled wrong just for old times sake?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Prolly a homebrew. Surprises for EVERYone.  :\




Why is that a bad thing?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, well what instument would accompany Mycanid's character's instrument best then?




Umm ... no real "accompanying instrument" for a digireedoo ... I have heard the Chieftains do an amazing piece with a digireedoo acting basically as an ison though .... Hmm.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No! No, no, no, no, no!
> 
> You stay here and let us bask in your regal presence you vicious fema ... I mean ...
> 
> Don't go away.



LOL 

I love this place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Prolly a homebrew. Surprises for EVERYone.  :\



Well, I've got a leg up if it is *his* homebrew. He mailed me two packets of info on it quite some time ago.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Keep "realy" spelled wrong just for old times sake?




He's too lazy to add in the second l, but he's not quite so lazy to say rly.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Keep "realy" spelled wrong just for old times sake?



It's how it is in the current title.  Who knows why.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... no real "accompanying instrument" for a digireedoo ... I have heard the Chieftains do an amazing piece with a digireedoo acting basically as an ison though .... Hmm.



Sh it. I'd like to be an accompaniment. What would be a good instrument in lieu of this?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, well what instument would accompany Mycanid's character's instrument best then?



More singing.  A high counterpoint to his low tones.

Flute could work.

Stomp.

Rhythmic Gymnastics.

Interpretive Dance.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Er. . . my comments was that you said that Fru wanted to drop it.
> 
> On one hand I totally disagree with everything you said about it.  I fail to see how two people having a pre-exisiting tie is supposed to LIMIT role playing potential.  Anything I said in this thread about the potential interactions was totally a joke.  It could have been a real interaction with depth and subtly that could change and evolve.  It just provides more of a base to work from than "you're strangers, now go."
> 
> That said, it's definately a two person thing.  So if it's not right for Fru's character, then it's gone.  Poof.  It was just something I thought would be interesting.




LOLOLOL!!!

I tell ya ... I am upsetting EVERYone in the group with my opinions!    

Fine to disagree though. I'm willing to be flexible. Like I told DogMoon, I am a disgustingly "Old School" player and am "set in my ways". 

If you both think it better to have that dynamic and wanna go with it, then by all means do. Maybe I will broaden my horizons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's how it is in the current title.  Who knows why.



I didn't even notice it til you mentined it hafrog.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> He's too lazy to add in the second l, but he's not quite so lazy to say rly.



The Hive is (O RLY) Dead?

I would shoot myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> More singing.  A high counterpoint to his low tones.
> 
> Flute could work.
> 
> Stomp.
> 
> Rhythmic Gymnastics.
> 
> Interpretive Dance.



Were there flutes in actual dnd times?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I love this place.




 

Is glad Aurora took it in a good way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sh it. I'd like to be an accompaniment. What would be a good instrument in lieu of this?




Beatboxing!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Were there flutes in actual dnd times?




'Course there were ... but wooden, not metal.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Beatboxing!




A wood elf female beatbox masteress?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> LOLOLOL!!!
> 
> I tell ya ... I am upsetting EVERYone in the group with my opinions!
> 
> Fine to disagree though. I'm willing to be flexible. Like I told DogMoon, I am a disgustingly "Old School" player and am "set in my ways".
> 
> If you both think it better to have that dynamic and wanna go with it, then by all means do. Maybe I will broaden my horizons.



As I said, it's totally up to Fru, and he's cool without it.  

I just really (notice, two l's) don't understand your position.  If you ever do get a chance, you should read the halfling quest pbp I posted ages ago.  It's an interesting insight into how pre-conceived relationships play out in the finished game.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A wood elf female beatbox masteress?




What the?  No...  you didn't even click the link, did you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 'Course there were ... but wooden, not metal.



Could be as strong as metal though with an ironwood spell.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A wood elf female beatbox masteress?



Not happening.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Could be as strong as metal though with an ironwood spell.



Yeah, but it isn't going to have keys and wires like a modern flute, either.  It would be more like a recorder.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As I said, it's totally up to Fru, and he's cool without it.
> 
> *I just really (notice, two l's) don't understand your position.* If you ever do get a chance, you should read the halfling quest pbp I posted ages ago.  It's an interesting insight into how pre-conceived relationships play out in the finished game.




S'okay hafrogman ... it's mainly based on my experience of how rp'd inter-familial relations have gone sour and gotten tiresome VERY quickly in games I've played in in the past. But like I said ... it is just my own experience. If you two wanna go with it - go for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it isn't going to have keys and wires like a modern flute, either.  It would be more like a recorder.



So I might as well put ranks in recorder instead of flute.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Beatboxing!




Okay Dog Moon, fair enough ... I will click it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay Dog Moon, fair enough ... I will click it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> S'okay hafrogman ... it's mainly based on my experience of how rp'd inter-familial relations have gone sour and gotten tiresome VERY quickly in games I've played in in the past.



Fair enough, I guess it's just different personal experiences.

I did it all the time in my face-to-face game.  Same person always, perhaps that's why it worked, it depends on the people.  We played lovers, siblings and parent-child (with me as the parent) in different games.  It always added a little something.  I just figured the last thing remaining would be parent-child as the child.  =)  That or cousins, which isn't too special.  I may have even done cousins and just not remember as it was a non-entity.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So I might as well put ranks in recorder instead of flute.



It depends if you want to go to the side or down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Damn, I can't believe I've managed over 200 posts today.


----------



## Aurora

All right dinner time. I'll be back later. Have fun and get all this PbP crap out of the way! LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It depends if you want to go to the side or down.



Okay, I obviously don't know my instruments that well (even though I can actually play the flute in reallife). What is the diff?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right dinner time. I'll be back later. Have fun and get all this PbP crap out of the way! LOL



Why don't you join us? Its pbem and another player wouldn't hurt.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, I obviously don't know my instruments that well (even though I can actually play the flute in reallife). What is the diff?



Hmmm, technique wise, not much.  

A recorder is more like a clarinet, played held in front of the person.  No reed though, just a slit cut in a mouthpiece at the top.  You enclose the slit with your mouth and blow into the pipe.

A flute you hold up, usually pointing to your right.  The mouthpiece is a hole on the side of the instrument, near the end, but not on it.  You blow across the hole to produce tone.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right dinner time. I'll be back later. Have fun and get all this PbP crap out of the way! LOL




Aww ...   

lolol!!

Adios my dear. Tickle Kylee under the chin for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, technique wise, not much.
> 
> A recorder is more like a clarinet, played held in front of the person.  No reed though, just a slit cut in a mouthpiece at the top.  You enclose the slit with your mouth and blow into the pipe.
> 
> A flute you hold up, usually pointing to your right.  The mouthpiece is a hole on the side of the instrument, near the end, but not on it.  You blow across the hole to produce tone.




Okay, now I know. 

_*Images flashing into brain to clarify differences*_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, now I know.
> 
> _*Images flashing into brain to clarify differences*_



Honestly, may as well put perform(pipes) and play flutes, recorders and pan pipes as the fancy strikes you.  The game is pretty widely defined.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay Dog Moon, fair enough ... I will click it.




It's a neat video, IMO.  It's on Youtube, so I guess you'd need a somewhat decent internet speed to view it.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why don't you join us? Its pbem and another player wouldn't hurt.




Ya know ... I had thought of her too ... I just didn't know about the pregnancy thing. She is due in a month, and I would not want to put any level of the minutest "pressure" on her in the midst.   

But if she is willing I am sure she could join in later. PBeM don't move that fast ... at all.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Honestly, may as well put perform(pipes) and play flutes, recorders and pan pipes as the fancy strikes you.  The game is pretty widely defined.




Pan Pipes would be a cool accompanying instrument ... same eerie hollow sound.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's a neat video, IMO.  It's on Youtube, so I guess you'd need a somewhat decent internet speed to view it.




Say ... it actually sounds a little like a digiree doo in fact does. Ever listened to them?

What is Inspector Gadget, though?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Pan Pipes would be a cool accompanying instrument ... same eerie hollow sound.



Would that be a good accompaniment Myc?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say ... it actually sounds a little like a digiree doo in fact does. Ever listened to them?
> 
> What is Inspector Gadget, though?  :\



The wacky policeman that is practically a full internal cyborg.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Would that be a good accompaniment Myc?




A flute would actually work a lot better. 

Flute plays the melody line and Digireedoo drones beneath in a wobbling drone interspersed with "beat box like" thumps.

That's what the CHieftains did ... sounds good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A flute would actually work a lot better.
> 
> Flute plays the melody line and Digireedoo drones beneath in a wobbling drone interspersed with "beat box like" thumps.
> 
> That's what the CHieftains did ... sounds good.



All right, flute it is.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The wacky policeman that is practically a full internal cyborg.




Inspector Clusoe mixed with the Terminator?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What is Inspector Gadget, though?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

>



Don't be overly concerned. . . Mycanid has spent the last fifty years locked away from anything resembling culture for good or ill.  Except Elvira.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Inspector Clusoe mixed with the Terminator?



not quite. he had helicopter blades underneath his cap; he could fly like a helicopter.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Inspector Clusoe mixed with the Terminator?



Yes, exactly.

A little bit of Maxwell Smart if you know him (Get Smart, same actor)


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

>




Traditional Digireedoo!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9g592I-p-dc

A modern take - a bit.   

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tNl-RyunZug


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Inspector Clusoe mixed with the Terminator?




Here: Inspector Gadget


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, exactly.
> 
> A little bit of Maxwell Smart if you know him (Get Smart, same actor)




Maxwell Smart I remember.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't be overly concerned. . . Mycanid has spent the last fifty years locked away from anything resembling culture for good or ill.  Except Elvira.




Correction: most multimedia available on TV and movies and modern music.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Here: Inspector Gadget




Holy smokes ... I have seen the guy before.  :\ 

Where did I see him?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Correction: most multimedia available on TV and movies and modern music.



So wait, if I start making Gilbert and Sullivan references you'll get them?  Because I loves me some Mikado.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Holy smokes ... I have seen the guy before.  :\
> 
> Where did I see him?



Your childhood?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So wait, if I start making Gilbert and Sullivan references you'll get them?  Because I loves me some Mikado.




I know of them and even attended a few live performances. Don't especially like their stuff though.  :\ 

Heckler would get it all ... I would not.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your childhood?




No - he was not around then.   

I'll be 38 in October hafrog.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I know of them and even attended a few live performances. Don't especially like their stuff though.  :\
> 
> Heckler would get it all ... I would not.



References to classic greek mythology?  Badly butchered Shakespearian quotes?
...
I'd make biblical funnies, but I wouldn't want to offend anyone.

You don't understand how much of my communication style is allusion.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No - he was not around then.
> 
> I'll be 38 in October hafrog.  :\



Hence 13 when he first premiered, hence not yet 18, hence not yet an adult.  Hence a child.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Traditional Digireedoo!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=9g592I-p-dc
> 
> A modern take - a bit.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tNl-RyunZug




Weird.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> References to classic greek mythology?  Badly butchered Shakespearian quotes?




Greek Mythology?Yes (not a lot, but some).... Shakespeare? Yes. (A fair amount)
...


			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'd make biblical funnies, but I wouldn't want to offend anyone.
> 
> You don't understand how much of my communication style is allusion.




S'allright. I understand about your communique being allusion based.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Weird.




Well ... now you know what kinda instrument the dream dwarf will be toting around. A mini version that hits a much deeper note.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Weird.




You think that was weird?

Lookit this one:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t-NusLejjzc


----------



## Mycanid

Everyone is off to dinner!   

The fungus maintains the hive with faithful vigilance! [March! March! March!]


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Everyone is off to dinner!
> 
> The fungus maintains the hive with faithful vigilance! [March! March! March!]




Yummm.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yummm.




Yumm what? The music link I sent? 

Say Dog Moon ... ever heard of the British group Faithless? I like some (not all) of their stuff too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm running on fumes, so I'm gonna call it quits in the hive for today.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm running on fumes, so I'm gonna call it quits in the hive for today.




Kay Fru ... cya later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yummm for DINNER!

Faithless eh?  Hrm, not sure.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yummm for DINNER!
> 
> Faithless eh?  Hrm, not sure.




They did a very famous track known as "Weapons of Mass Destruction" ... not the singles release with the trumpets. The first one. It was great.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why don't you join us? Its pbem and another player wouldn't hurt.



I would love to, but I just don't have time. Plus, my health is still up in the air and I would rather not hold everyone else back.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't be overly concerned. . . Mycanid has spent the last fifty years locked away from anything resembling culture for good or ill.  Except Elvira.



She's hot in a goth way. I guess if you are gonna have one connection to the outside world......


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's hot in a goth way. I guess if you are gonna have one connection to the outside world......




No, no, no. That was over 20 years ago.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would love to, but I just don't have time. Plus, my health is still up in the air and I would rather not hold everyone else back.




Kinda what I figured.


----------



## Mycanid

How was dinner Aurora?


----------



## hero4hire

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Beatboxing!




I know for a fact Mycanid can and HAS beatboxed!

Not as well as myself of course....


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I know for a fact Mycanid can and HAS beatboxed!
> 
> Not as well as myself of course....




Ah ha! Good EVEning my good sir! 

How are you?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's hot in a goth way. I guess if you are gonna have one connection to the outside world......



She's hot in all sorts of ways. Makeup does wonders for the undead. She has to be. The lady is ancient.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's hot in all sorts of ways. Makeup does wonders for the undead. She has to be. The lady is ancient.




Hey there Aeson.  Must be home by now ... lessee ... yep.

Unless you are working late for some reason?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How was dinner Aurora?



It was good.


----------



## Mycanid

I could use some dinner right about now....

Maybe someone could send me a plate of delicate rice pilaf?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Aeson.  Must be home by now ... lessee ... yep.
> 
> Unless you are working late for some reason?



I stay late talking to a friend online some times but I'm still gone by 6:30 most nights. I've been home about 2 hours.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's hot in all sorts of ways. Makeup Surgury does wonders for the undead. She has to be. The lady is ancient.



FIFY


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> FIFY




Hey there Bront.

Say ... how close is Aurora, IL to Bushnell, IL?

I'll be there next week for about 5 or 6 days.


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fair enough, I guess it's just different personal experiences.
> 
> I did it all the time in my face-to-face game.  Same person always, perhaps that's why it worked, it depends on the people.  We played lovers, siblings and parent-child (with me as the parent) in different games.  It always added a little something.  I just figured the last thing remaining would be parent-child as the child.  =)  That or cousins, which isn't too special.  I may have even done cousins and just not remember as it was a non-entity.




My 2 coppers. 

In my experience when others have played a sibling combo or lovers etc..The experience was somewhat rewarding to those playing in the "couple" but alienating to the other players. Creating a "group within a group" so to speak. This in and of itself is not necessarily a bad thing and can create roleplaying opportunities. But it is a double edged blade. Sometimes that alienation..well _alienates _ another player from roleplaying opportunities and sometimes it simply isn't fun. So with all double edged blades...*Handle with care.*


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> My 2 coppers.
> 
> In my experience when others have played a sibling combo or lovers etc..The experience was somewhat rewarding to those playing in the "couple" but alienating to the other players. Creating a "group within a group" so to speak. This in and of itself is not necessarily a bad thing and can create roleplaying opportunities. But it is a double edged blade. Sometimes that alienation..well _alienates _ another player from roleplaying opportunities and sometimes it simply isn't fun. So with all double edged blades...*Handle with care.*




Hmm ... well, you have been actively gaming longer than I have so you have come across good situations of this.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha! Good EVEning my good sir!
> 
> How are you?




Meh! I finally am done with the surgeries at least for now (YAY!!!)
 had my stent out. (OWWWW!!!!!)

and passed about 10 stones fragments *today.* (More OWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!)

Drank 128 ounces of Gatorade so far this evening. (Can you drown in your own Gatorade?)

But happy that the worst is over..(Fingers crossed) and That my new daughter will arrive anyday now. (*BIG * YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Mycanid

How's the Red Hand PbP coming hero?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Meh! I finally am done with the surgeries at least for now (YAY!!!)
> had my stent out. (OWWWW!!!!!)
> 
> and passed about 10 stones fragments *today.* (More OWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Drank 128 ounces of Gatorade so far this evening. (Can you drown in your own Gatorade?)
> 
> But happy that the worst is over..(Fingers crossed) and That my new daughter will arrive anyday now. (*BIG * YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)




Now THAT is a big yay to be sure! 

Nice that the stones are gone.   

Your poor other half must be massive now!


----------



## Aurora

Our group hasn't had a problem with it. However, if there is a lot of roleplaying between 2 characters it is normally done away from the rest of the table.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Our group hasn't had a problem with it. However, if there is a lot of roleplaying between 2 characters it is normally done away from the rest of the table.




This is a good idea, I think. Rp'd out of gaming session? Or in session while the other pc's wait (and go get something to eat or drink or whatever)?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maxwell Smart I remember.





Inspector Gadget was on Nickelodeon during our Cartoon watching in the mid 80s Myc.

However we were too busy watching Bravestarr, Galaxy Rangers and the Bionic Six instead...


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How's the Red Hand PbP coming hero?




Probably going to start it this saturday. I like the cast I have chosen.

BUT its PbP so we shall see...


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Inspector Gadget was on Nickelodeon during our Cartoon watching in the mid 80s Myc.
> 
> However we were too busy watching Bravestarr, Galaxy Rangers and the Bionic Six instead...




No wonder I don't remember it.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Probably going to start it this Saturday. I like the cast I have chosen.
> 
> BUT its PbP so we shall see...




I kinda liked the four you chose as well.   

Well ... I am going to be traveling to Illinois for about 5 or 6 days next week. Intense stuff. SO I might not be able to read it all at the outset.  :\ 

BTW ... three cheers for the Bionic Six!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now THAT is a big yay to be sure!
> 
> Nice that the stones are gone.
> 
> Your poor other half must be massive now!




DONT tell her that!!!!!!!!   She may be lurking on the boards ya know....

The pregnancy has been pretty rough on her. Especially the Gestational Diabetes part.

She desperately wants to have her NOW! Our due date is the 28th (one week away) I dont expect the doctor will let her go past then due to the complications with the Diabetes (baby can get VERY big with diabetics)


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I kinda liked the four you chose as well.
> 
> Well ... I am going to be traveling to Illinois for about 5 or 6 days next week. Intense stuff. SO I might not be able to read it all at the outset.  :\
> 
> BTW ... three cheers for the Bionic Six!




Well I'd say have a good trip but "Intense stuff" sounds ominous...  

Errr Good luck? Vaya Con Dios and all that.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> DONT tell her that!!!!!!!!   She may be lurking on the boards ya know....
> 
> The pregnancy has been pretty rough on her. Especially the Gestational Diabetes part.




She is pregnant and she is concerned about her figure?    I kid ... I kid. (Don't shoot me ma'am!   )



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> She desperately wants to have her NOW! Our due date is the 28th (one week away) I dont expect the doctor will let her go past then due to the complications with the Diabetes (baby can get VERY big with diabetics)




Well ... a week IS a week. Be over in no time. (I hope.   )

Many happy returns though!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Well I'd say have a good trip but "Intense stuff" sounds ominous...
> 
> Errr Good luck? Vaya Con Dios and all that.




Intense stuff ... let's just say it will be 12-16 hours a day of intense ... err ... noise.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This is a good idea, I think. Rp'd out of gaming session? Or in session while the other pc's wait (and go get something to eat or drink or whatever)?



Usually out of normal gaming session, at times away from the table while other characters conduct their personal business.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Usually out of normal gaming session, at times away from the table while other characters conduct their personal business.




THIS makes more sense. I guess we might be able to pull something like this in a PBeM game....  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Intense stuff ... let's just say it will be 12-16 hours a day of intense ... err ... noise.




Ah yes! Of course.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> DONT tell her that!!!!!!!!   She may be lurking on the boards ya know....
> 
> The pregnancy has been pretty rough on her. Especially the Gestational Diabetes part.
> 
> She desperately wants to have her NOW! Our due date is the 28th (one week away) I dont expect the doctor will let her go past then due to the complications with the Diabetes (baby can get VERY big with diabetics)



More than likely they'll induce her by the due date. Unless she had a prior c-section of course. Are they going to do an ultrasound this week to see how big the baby has gotten?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> More than likely they'll induce her by the due date. Unless she had a prior c-section of course. Are they going to do an ultrasound this week to see how big the baby has gotten?



Gee. You're like a pregnancy expert or something.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Ah yes! Of course.




To quote an elder demon about the subject: "Noise! The Grand Dynamism! The audible expression of all that is exalted, ruthless and virile! Noise, which alone saves us from silly qualms...."

I am NOT looking forward to it.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Bront.
> 
> Say ... how close is Aurora, IL to Bushnell, IL?
> 
> I'll be there next week for about 5 or 6 days.



Total Est. Time: 3 hours, 26 minutes     Total Est. Distance: 194.97 miles 

According to Mapquest at least.

Aurora is a western Chicago Suburb.


----------



## Bront

hero4hire said:
			
		

> My 2 coppers.
> 
> In my experience when others have played a sibling combo or lovers etc..The experience was somewhat rewarding to those playing in the "couple" but alienating to the other players. Creating a "group within a group" so to speak. This in and of itself is not necessarily a bad thing and can create roleplaying opportunities. But it is a double edged blade. Sometimes that alienation..well _alienates _ another player from roleplaying opportunities and sometimes it simply isn't fun. So with all double edged blades...*Handle with care.*



Rystil and I are doing that in LEB, but it might work better there since it's basicly like a long series of pickup games.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Total Est. Time: 3 hours, 26 minutes     Total Est. Distance: 194.97 miles
> 
> According to Mapquest at least.
> 
> Aurora is a western Chicago Suburb.




Nuts!   

Woulda been nice to stop by and surprise you and say hello!


----------



## Bront

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Meh! I finally am done with the surgeries at least for now (YAY!!!)
> had my stent out. (OWWWW!!!!!)
> 
> and passed about 10 stones fragments *today.* (More OWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> Drank 128 ounces of Gatorade so far this evening. (Can you drown in your own Gatorade?)
> 
> But happy that the worst is over..(Fingers crossed) and That my new daughter will arrive anyday now. (*BIG * YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)



Good news!

And if you drink too much, you can get Gatorade poisoning, much like water poisoning, but with more vitamins and minerals your body needs!


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> More than likely they'll induce her by the due date. Unless she had a prior c-section of course. Are they going to do an ultrasound this week to see how big the baby has gotten?




We are still hoping for natural. So is the Doc. We will know more tomorrow at the Dr's appointment.

Ultrasounds are a bit tricky when it comes to estimating the size of a baby. The are accurate to about 10% either way. Now if the baby reads 10 pound, that means it could be 9, could be 11 pounds. That is actually a huge difference when its coming out of you but of course I dont haveta tell you that. 

So right now. Nothing scheduled. We are in _wait and see _ mode and will know more tomorrow once we see what her cervix is doing.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gee. You're like a pregnancy expert or something.



Shut it.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nuts!
> 
> Woulda been nice to stop by and surprise you and say hello!



Just warn me so I can be somewhere else


----------



## hero4hire

Bront said:
			
		

> Just warn me so I can be somewhere else





Heh! It doesn't work... Trust me! He'll find you if he wants to. Its creepy!


----------



## Bront

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Heh! It doesn't work... Trust me! He'll find you if he wants to. Its creepy!



But.. But.. But.. I'm alergic to mushrooms!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Good news!
> 
> And if you drink too much, you can get Gatorade poisoning, much like water poisoning, but with more vitamins and minerals your body needs!




How ... consoling.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> We are still hoping for natural. So is the Doc. We will know more tomorrow at the Dr's appointment.
> 
> Ultrasounds are a bit tricky when it comes to estimating the size of a baby. The are accurate to about 10% either way. Now if the baby reads 10 pound, that means it could be 9, could be 11 pounds. That is actually a huge difference when its coming out of you but of course I dont haveta tell you that.
> 
> So right now. Nothing scheduled. We are in _wait and see _ mode and will know more tomorrow once we see what her cervix is doing.




Yoikes ... no C section I hope. If you have to you have to, but ....


----------



## hero4hire

Bront said:
			
		

> But.. But.. But.. I'm alergic to mushrooms!




How about over-caffeinated mushrooms dressed in black that spontaneously bust out in song?


You have been warned....


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How ... consoling.  :\



Let me know when you get that 5th Gallon down in an hour, and then we'll talk.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Just warn me so I can be somewhere else




You cannot hide ... I see you! ... there is no life ... in the void ... only ... death!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Heh! It doesn't work... Trust me! He'll find you if he wants to. Its creepy!




Muwahahahaha....

  

[Doubles over in laughter, his sides splitting.....]


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You cannot hide ... I see you! ... there is no life ... in the void ... only ... Juffo-wup!



FIFY 




Star Control II reference


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Ultrasounds are a bit tricky when it comes to estimating the size of a baby. The are accurate to about 10% either way. Now if the baby reads 10 pound, that means it could be 9, could be 11 pounds. That is actually a huge difference when its coming out of you but of course I dont haveta tell you that.



VERY true  

Good luck tomorrow. Hopefully it will be good news


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Shut it.



Waddle over here and make me. 



Just poking fun. Let me know if I poke too hard.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> How about over-caffeinated mushrooms dressed in black that spontaneously bust out in song?
> 
> You have been warned....




 

I resemble that remark ....


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yoikes ... no C section I hope. If you have to you have to, but ....




Yeah its the _not knowing_ part that is really killing her. 

I'll update you tomorrow on what the Doc had to say.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> FIFY
> 
> Star Control II reference




At least I didn't say Jar-Jar Binks....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Waddle over here and make me.



*smack*

And no, that wasn't a kiss.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah its the _not knowing_ part that is really killing her.
> 
> I'll update you tomorrow on what the Doc had to say.




Maybe you could sing "My Wild Irish Rose ... " to her and that would calm her down a little!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> *smack*
> 
> And no, that wasn't a kiss.




Eep!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *smack*
> 
> And no, that wasn't a kiss.




*rubs cheek* sassy.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> *rubs cheek* sassy.




Rough ladies in the hive ....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Rough ladies in the hive ....  :\



Rough ladies in the hive....


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rough ladies in the hive....




Heh! I guess she didnt smack ya hard enough!


----------



## Aeson

Ok. That's enough poking the pregnant lady. Who else can I have some fun with?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Heh! I guess she didnt smack ya hard enough!




[Edges away from fracas]

TOTALLY staying outta this one!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Let me know when you get that 5th Gallon down in an hour, and then we'll talk.




The fungus heads off to make some reptile assistance!


----------



## Mycanid

BTW hero ... whaddaya think of my (sorta) new avatar?   

The full pic is linked in my sig.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW hero ... whaddaya think of my (sorta) new avatar?
> 
> The full pic is linked in my sig.




Nicely drawn.

Mine is actually Snake-Eyes from GI Joe without his mask on.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nicely drawn.
> 
> Mine is actually Snake-Eyes from GI Joe withut his mask on.




Really!   

Hmm ... I was always wondering who it was. Did you draw it?


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nicely drawn.
> 
> Mine is actually Snake-Eyes from GI Joe withut his mask on.



I knew that one


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I knew that one




Speaking of Snake-eyes ... I just got a call from my brother Chris!   Haven't talked with him since the Jurassic age...  :\ 

Hero? All I gotta say is this: "TORG!"

ROFL!!!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really!
> 
> Hmm ... I was always wondering who it was. Did you draw it?





No. None of my drawings grace the web.

I dont have a scanner for one thing...

and very rarely draw the past couple of years.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No. None of my drawings grace the web.
> 
> I dont have a scanner for one thing...
> 
> and very rarely draw the past couple of years.




Pity ... for some reason I thought you did it. Guess it reminded me of what I remember you drawing like.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Speaking of Snake-eyes ... I just got a call from my brother Chris!   Haven't talked with him since the Jurassic age...  :\
> 
> Hero? All I gotta say is this: "TORG!"
> 
> ROFL!!!




Recog! How is the lad?? (yeah I know he is in his mid 30s by now but he still is a Lad to me  ) Still shockingly brilliant but awkward? Or is he the Sauvé man about town now?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Pity ... for some reason I thought you did it. Guess it reminded me of what I remember you drawing like.




It must be the mirrorshades...

I never got credit for inventing those you know?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Recog! How is the lad?? (yeah I know he is in his mid 30s by now but he still is a Lad to me  ) Still shockingly brilliant but awkward? Or is he the Sauvé man about town now?




Lesee ... he is now 34. 6'3". Covered with muscles. Not so brilliant, but a little better rounded with social graces. (A little last I saw him - which was ... uhh ... 18-20 months ago?   )

Dunno about being the suave man about town ... in the past 18 months he fell head over heels in love and even got ENGAGED! (second time for him)

But it blew up in his face unfortunately.   

And I wanted nieces and nephews too!    [Still impatiently waiting....]


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> It must be the mirrorshades...
> 
> I never got credit for inventing those you know?




Actually was the jaw line that made me think it might be you....  :\


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nicely drawn.
> 
> Mine is actually Snake-Eyes from GI Joe without his mask on.



I guess I'm out of the loop on GI Joe comics. Why do they have him out of the mask? Is it before the mask?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Lesee ... he is now 34. 6'3". Covered with muscles.





So he is the Guy from Brussels in the Men at Work song??? No wait that was 6'4"   

_Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six foot four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."_


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... didn't think of that one.

Chris don't like vegemite though. THAT I know.


----------



## Mycanid

Boy ... finally ... ALL the fonts are in the folder now. {WHEW.}

I'm getting too old for this.  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... didn't think of that one.
> 
> Chris don't like vegemite though. THAT I know.




Sounds like something your parents would've served up though!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Sounds like something your parents would've served up though!




Actually ... I don't know if macrobiotics would frown or approve vegemite. They were into most anything as long as it was balanced out somehow by other things.

In general they avoided anything with a lot of sugar. They avoided coffee and highly processed foods. Maybe vegemite would fall into the latter category? Not sure.

Just a sec [invokes google/wikipedia fu powers] ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macrobiotic_diet

Here is a general overview.

Somehow I think they would shy away from anything so salty that might also be processed....


----------



## Mycanid

Now you know the "secret pattern" by which my parents cooked by hero!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now you know the "secret pattern" by which my parents cooked by hero!




LOL. Actually I am familiar with the Macrobiotic Diet. If you my recall, my Mom was into such things, but didnt stick with it.

I put Macrobiotic somewhere between when she only shopped at the Good Food Co-Op, and when she went Vegan.

Remember I was the kid who got Carob Bunnies and Yogurt Covered Raisens for Easter.

Edit: I actually remember why she quit the Macrobiotic diet. To many fermented and vinegar soaked things were making her sick to her stomach.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> LOL. Actually I am familiar with the Macrobiotic Diet. If you my recall, my Mom was into such things, but didnt stick with it.
> 
> I put Macrobiotic somewhere between when she only shopped at the Good Food Co-Op, and when she went Vegan.
> 
> Remember I was the kid who got Carob Bunnies and Yogurt Covered Raisens for Easter.
> 
> Edit: I actually remember why she quit the Macrobiotic diet. To many fermented and vinegar soaked things were making her sick to her stomach.




I thought the vinegar soaked things were disgusting too.

I don't remember the carob bunnies ... Yogurt covered raisins aren't bad though (if there is nothing else around I suppose)....


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thought the vinegar soaked things were disgusting too.
> 
> I don't remember the carob bunnies ... Yogurt covered raisins aren't bad though (if there is nothing else around I suppose)....




Yeah the yogurt covered raisins were actually kinda good. But the Carob...Well thats just an insult to my taste buds.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah the yogurt covered raisins were actually kinda good. But the Carob...Well thats just an insult to my taste buds.




Carob is an insult to more tastebuds than just yours sir. BLEH!

Carob brownies have got to be one of the worst things ever devised....


----------



## Dog Moon

Wakka wakka.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wakka wakka.




Hey Dog Moon!

How ya doing?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Carob is an insult to more tastebuds than just yours sir. BLEH!
> 
> Carob brownies have got to be one of the worst things ever devised....




Yeah..Imagine if you will a wee young lad opening his Easter Basket and spying that dark rich looking bunny and taking a bite and...CAROB!

<<grumble grumble>> That and the CD she bought me for my 18th birthday are my Mom's to worst gift moments. (She bought me a Nelson CD....and we didnt own a CD player. Nor did she get me one like I thought when I opened the CD. Plus NELSON??? WTF????)


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah..Imagine if you will a wee young lad opening his Easter Basket and spying that dark rich looking bunny and taking a bite and...CAROB!
> 
> <<grumble grumble>> That and the CD she bought me for my 18th birthday are my Mom's to worst gift moments. (She bought me a Nelson CD....and we didnt own a CD player. Nor did she get me one like I thought when I opened the CD. Plus NELSON??? WTF????)




Nelson Broth .... AHHHHHH!!!!!    [sees the album cover]

 

A few things begin to come into focus I may not have fully understood before.  :\ 

Maybe we should feed all the carob bunnies to Scrappy Doo in the future!


----------



## Bront

There was a point in my life where I liked Carob.  Haven't had it in 20 years though.


----------



## Mycanid

Kay ... am signing off for the evening. 

Prolly be on tomorrow morning (Lord willin and the creek don't rise, etc.)


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kay ... am signing off for the evening.
> 
> Prolly be on tomorrow morning (Lord willin and the creek don't rise, etc.)



Doug Baffone?


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> There was a point in my life where I liked Carob.  Haven't had it in 20 years though.




Da fungus will arrive next week bearing carob bunnies and .... peeps!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Doug Baffone?




Naw ... Dizzy Gilespie!


----------



## Mycanid

G'night!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> G'night!




Coming up on midnight here so time for me to wrap up as well.

*Later Gators!*


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Dog Moon!
> 
> How ya doing?




Hello, doing good, night.


----------



## Dog Moon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Coming up on midnight here so time for me to wrap up as well.
> 
> *Later Gators!*




In a while, Crocodile!


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Da fungus will arrive next week bearing carob bunnies and .... peeps!



Uhoh...


----------



## The_Warlock

Hey Fru...when you are on...

Ran into several blocks trying to come up with an avatar on the first go round...

But I think I've got an idea or two now that will work...but sleep first...

Later


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hey Fru...when you are on...
> 
> Ran into several blocks trying to come up with an avatar on the first go round...
> 
> But I think I've got an idea or two now that will work...but sleep first...
> 
> Later



Like I said, I've got the patience of Job...I can wait.


----------



## Goldmoon

Good morning Hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good  morning Hivers.



FIFY


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FIFY




Work with me here froggy, I'm trying to be cheerful.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Work with me here froggy, I'm trying to be cheerful.



Sorry.      It's hard to be cheerful at work at 8 a.m.  But, for your sake, I'll try harder.


*ahem*


Ahyuck!  Gawrsh, Miss Goldmoon, it sure is a purdy mornin' we're havin'


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ahyuck!  Gawrsh, Miss Goldmoon, it sure is a purdy mornin' we're havin'




So....now you are an Amphibious Goofy? Isn't that rather like giving him the Innsmouth Look?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So....now you are an Amphibious Goofy? Isn't that rather like giving him the Innsmouth Look?



Iya!  Iya!  Ip Rylith Ftaghn Woop Boing n'Roun . . . ni.


Or whatever.


----------



## Goldmoon

I said cheerful, not goofy. No need to overdo it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Work with me here froggy, I'm trying to be cheerful.



Good Morning

Any sign of rain? I figured you would know before the rest of us.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good Morning
> 
> Any sign of rain? I figured you would know before the rest of us.




Clear blue skies here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

GOOD Morning!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I said cheerful, not goofy. No need to overdo it.




I'd rather he be Goofy, than Dagon...there is no joy in the Hive if he comes a callin'....


----------



## Goldmoon

Well, looks like my greeting brings all the hivers to the yard.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I said cheerful, not goofy. No need to overdo it.



 

What's wrong with Goofy?


played too much Kingdom Hearts.  Lahoim!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> GOOD Morning!



Dang, you edited it.





was down with the ODD

yeah, you know me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, looks like my greeting brings all the hivers to the yard.....









 Frakked up.






 How are you Goldmoon?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What's wrong with Goofy?
> 
> 
> played too much Kingdom Hearts.  Lahoim!




He's too, well you know..........._goofy_


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'd rather he be Goofy, than Dagon...there is no joy in the Hive if he comes a callin'....



Poor Dagon get's no love.  Get's no respect.




Like the Rodney Dangerfield of Elder Gods.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dang, you edited it.
> 
> was down with the ODD
> 
> yeah, you know me.



If I'm not careful I might get a ticket for felonious fingereing.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He's too, well you know..........._goofy_



You would prefer maybe some Mickey?

A-huh!  Gee, Mr. Disney!  Oh boy!




em-eye-cee....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Poor Dagon get's no love.  Get's no respect.
> 
> Like the Rodney Dangerfield of Elder Gods.



I give him plenty of 'spect.

As a matter of fact I happened to love the movie.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If I'm not careful I might get a ticket for felonious fingering.



I'm going to go ahead an ASSUME that you meant something totally innocent by this.  I just can't for the life of me think of anything other than . . .


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, looks like my greeting brings all the hivers to the yard.....



Are you surprised?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm going to go ahead an ASSUME that you meant something totally innocent by this.  I just can't for the life of me think of anything other than . . .



Its a MASHism. If you were a MASH watcher you would know what I'm talking about.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Frakked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are you Goldmoon?




Its a mixed bag today honestly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you surprised?



I'm not.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you surprised?




Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Depends on my frame of mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its a mixed bag today honestly.



Well, I hope things get better for you. 

_*says a prayer for Goldmoon*_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its a MASHism. If you were a MASH watcher you would know what I'm talking about.  :\



I own 11 seasons of M*A*S*H on DVD, the Movie and the original novel.  I love them all.  But that was a more innocent time.  Some stuff you just can't say these days.  Especially in this crowd.



sadly no after M*A*S*H or W*A*L*T*E*R


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Depends on my frame of mind.



Well, as long as you show up a little bit before 8 a.m. Arizona time, I can promise to arrive in response to your greeting.



cause? effect? who needs 'em?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Depends on my frame of mind.



You intrigue the men of the hive. A single Amazon willing to put up with our crap. Not to mention you're funny and a joy to be around. How about that for a pick me up?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I hope things get better for you.
> 
> _*says a prayer for Goldmoon*_




Thanks for the thought.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You intrigue the men of the hive. A single Amazon willing to put up with our crap. Not to mention you're funny and a joy to be around. How about that for a pick me up?




Not only willing to put up with your crap but able to keep up and dish it out too.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman you remind me of Wendy Liebman with your posts.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not only willing to put up with your crap but able to keep up and dish it out too.



That's true.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, as long as you show up a little bit before 8 a.m. Arizona time, I can promise to arrive in response to your greeting.
> 
> 
> 
> cause? effect? who needs 'em?




Depends on many factors: My work schedule, how far I run that morning, my mood......


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> hafrogman you remind me of Wendy Liebman with your posts.



I'll have to check that when I have a computer with sound.  For now I'll reserve judgement on whether that's a compliment or insult.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'll have to check that when I have a computer with sound.  For now I'll reserve judgement on whether that's a compliment or insult.




Im at work and youtube is a blocked site from here.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Depends on many factors: My work schedule, how far I run that morning, my mood......



*shrug*  Then I'm afraid I can't promise anything.  Except bad puns.





Do you know the armless hunchback?
No, but his face rings a bell.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Then I'm afraid I can't promise anything.  Except bad puns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the armless hunchback?
> No, but his face rings a bell.




There arent really any other kind are there?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'll have to check that when I have a computer with sound.  For now I'll reserve judgement on whether that's a compliment or insult.



She's funny. Her schtick is she tells the joke and the punchline is kind of under her breath. That is the only good video I could find of her but it's not that good. It's meant as a compliment but you could take it as an insult.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There arent really any other kind are there?



Sure there are.

bad puns.
atrocious puns.
horrific puns.
nauseating puns.
three unforgiveable puns.
seven deadly puns.
hot cross puns.
meta puns.
...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sure there are.
> 
> bad puns.
> atrocious puns.
> horrific puns.
> nauseating puns.
> three unforgiveable puns.
> seven deadly puns.
> hot cross puns.
> meta puns.
> ...





BAD


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's funny.



That's good enough for me.

I just didn't know if it was more like a "you remind me of Paula Poundstone . . . you look just like her." kind of thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's good enough for me.
> 
> I just didn't know if it was more like a "you remind me of Paula Poundstone . . . you look just like her." kind of thing.




ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> BAD



This is a surprise?  Oh, I'm sorry, I guess we've never been formally introduced.

Hi.  I'm hafrogman.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This is a surprise?  Oh, I'm sorry, I guess we've never been formally introduced.
> 
> Hi.  I'm hafrogman.




Hello Hafrogman, I'm Goldmoon.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Don''t worry, I don't really look like Paula Poundstone.



I wish I were that manly.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's good enough for me.
> 
> I just didn't know if it was more like a "you remind me of Paula Poundstone . . . you look just like her." kind of thing.



I think she's funny. I guess we'll see if you share the same sense of humor.

Paula Poundstone doesn't look like a frog. She's way cuter.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think she's funny. I guess we'll see if you share the same sense of humor.
> 
> Paula Poundstone doesn't look like a frog. She's way cuter.




I don't know, Kermit is pretty cute.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hafrogman, I'm Goldmoon.



Nice to meet you.  I make bad jokes.  This should no longer be a surprise to you when it happens.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nice to meet you.  I make bad jokes.  This should no longer be a surprise to you when it happens.




Ok, then. Thanks for the warning. I'm a big Amazonian tease.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I don't know, Kermit is pretty cute.....



What about Michigan J. Frog?
<--------------

I thought every girl was crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man frog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I own 11 seasons of M*A*S*H on DVD, the Movie and the original novel.  I love them all.  But that was a more innocent time.  Some stuff you just can't say these days.  Especially in this crowd.
> 
> sadly no after M*A*S*H or W*A*L*T*E*R



I've got all MASH DVD releases myself, including the first run of the Martinis & Medicine Collection. I never got to see Walter or AfterMASH as I got into the MASH series long after it was cancelled. I never saw Trapper John M.D. either and it lasted for a while, so I hope it comes out on DVD too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This is a surprise?  Oh, I'm sorry, I guess we've never been formally introduced.
> 
> Hi.  I'm hafrogman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hafrogman, I'm Goldmoon.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> including the first run of the Martinis & Medicine Collection.



Lucky duck.

I hate when they release all the seasons one by one. . . and I buy them up as they come out.  Then I own them all and they release the boxed set.  *sigh*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I don't know, Kermit is pretty cute.....


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



Hi Fru, I think I recognize you from the Frog gigging thread.  A sad loss from these forums. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hi Fru, I think I recognize you from the Frog gigging thread.  A sad loss from these forums. . .



Indeed.   Those were good times.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What about Michigan J. Frog?
> <--------------
> 
> I thought every girl was crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man frog.




Kermit has a better following.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Poor Dagon get's no love.  Get's no respect.
> 
> Like the Rodney Dangerfield of Elder Gods.




Well, he IS a giant googly eyed fish-man god...there's not a lot of respect to be had...he doesn't even have Radioactive breath.

My money's on Godzilla...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I don't know, Kermit is pretty cute.....



Hello I'm Kermit the Frog.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hi Fru, I think I recognize you from the Frog gigging thread.  A sad loss from these forums. . .




What exactly does it mean to be "Gigged"?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What exactly does it mean to be "Gigged"?



Stabbing with a sharp stick then cooking. It's a southern thing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Depends on my frame of mind.




I suggest re-inforcing it. A little titanium, some high-tensile plastic, and rubber coating for safety...that mind-frame will be rock steady...

Be careful it doesn't snap shut and eat your face. Nobody needs that...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I suggest re-inforcing it. A little titanium, some high-tensile plastic, and rubber coating for safety...that mind-frame will be rock steady...
> 
> Be careful it doesn't snap shut and eat your face. Nobody needs that...




Thanks for the tip, Ill head out and buy the materials today....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Stabbing with a sharp stick then cooking. It's a southern thing.




Well I have been accused of having a stick up my ass before, does that count?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Indeed.   Those were good times.  :\



We never did figure out what was going on with the sedarfairy/faery dichotomy.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do you know the armless hunchback?
> No, but his face rings a bell.




You should be shot for that...

But I'm laughing too hard to aim...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We never did figure out what was going on with the sedarfairy/faery dichotomy.



I am the faery. I confessed in the Mug Shots thread.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I have been accused of having a stick up my ass before, does that count?



I don't think so.  This was more a sort of fatal approach to skewering.  It wasn't exactly my goal.  I didn't know what gigging was either when I joined the thread.  I just signed up for a good stalking. . . not staking.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am the faery. I confessed in the Mug Shots thread.



Oh.  Well now I know.  You had me fooled. . . ya great big faery.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hello I'm Kermit the Frog.




You are NOT.

Though you might be sadKermit...(dangerous, mind breaking links if you google it)


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  This was more a sort of fatal approach to skewering.  It wasn't exactly my goal.  I didn't know what gigging was either when I joined the thread.  I just signed up for a good stalking. . . not staking.




Yeah, I've been stalked before, its very unnerving......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You should be shot for that...
> 
> But I'm laughing too hard to aim...



Not to mention the tinkler.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I suggest re-inforcing it. A little titanium, some high-tensile plastic, and rubber coating for safety...that mind-frame will be rock steady...
> 
> Be careful it doesn't snap shut and eat your face. Nobody needs that...



Yeah or she could look like this.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You should be shot for that...
> 
> But I'm laughing too hard to aim...



I aim to please.  You please aim for my head.  Thanks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I have been accused of having a stick up my ass before, does that count?




I believe the term is "Rod up your ass", not stick. That would imply splinters. The correct terminology simply suggests posture issues.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I have been accused of having a stick up my ass before, does that count?



Nope. Was the stick self inserted? Hit has to be done with force by someone with the intent of cooking you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah or she could look like this.




Awwww, I cant see that picture....the filters here block imageshack too....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are NOT.



Oh come on, give the man a break.  If dressing up like a felt frog is the only way he's going to get felt by Goldmoon, let him go for it.


Goldmoon's a plushie!  ewww.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I aim to please.  You please aim for my head.  Thanks.




As previously stated, headshots are my specialty...

Though I always enjoyed the Redeemer....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww, I cant see that picture....the filters here block imageshack too....



It isn't a pretty sight.  Thank your filter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh.  Well now I know.  You had me fooled. . . ya great big faery.



Well to quote my mom, I'm fruity like that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. Was the stick self inserted? Hit has to be done with force by someone with the intent of cooking you.




Um, no....thats just wrong. I've never been cooked but I have been ea.......navermind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww, I cant see that picture....the filters here block imageshack too....




You aren't missing anything...really...nothing to see here...move along...disperse, disperse...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, no....thats just wrong. I've never been cooked nut I have been ea.......navermind.




You don't say...BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been stalked before, its very unnerving......



I'm sure it was. I guess that explains some of your secretive ways. 
This stalking was some harmless fun that went on for awhile and died away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

>



 Eep! That could be Ma Fratelli!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You aren't missing anything...really...nothing to see here...move along...disperse, disperse...




*note to self, check the picture from home*


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not to mention the tinkler.



???


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *note to self, check the picture from home*




NO! Don't DO it! Danger Will Robinson! DANGER!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, no....thats just wrong. I've never been cooked but I have been ea.......navermind.



How kinky do you get anyway?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure it was. I guess that explains some of your secretive ways.
> This stalking was some harmless fun that went on for awhile and died away.




Ive been both real life stalked and cyberstalked. Even in jest it makes me weary....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ???



The jighometer.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How kinky do you get anyway?




Whats kinky about that?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *note to self, check the picture from home*



Have you seen the movie Crybaby with Johny Depp? It's a picture of Hatchet Face. She's really ugly.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> NO! Don't DO it! Danger Will Robinson! DANGER!




See, now I have to do it....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats kinky about that?



Implications.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive been both real life stalked and cyberstalked. Even in jest it makes me weary....



I understand. I will no longer joke about Fru stalking you.   

If you go read the frog gigging thread you'll see it's not stalking really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See, now I have to do it....



You'll be thankful you did.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats kinky about that?



Ones mind comes up with many scenarios when a statement is unfinished some times.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Implications.




Nah, that was just plain Jane um...you know. (Can I say oral sex here?)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I understand. I will no longer joke about Fru stalking you.



Please do.    I'm not that way in either life.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ones mind comes up with many scenarios when a statement is unfinished some times.




I thought my intent was obvious...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> (Can I say oral sex here?)



Sure, why not?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I understand. I will no longer joke about Fru stalking you.
> 
> If you go read the frog gigging thread you'll see it's not stalking really.




Bah, I dont think anyone here is actually stalking me.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats kinky about that?



I think we know why Aeson is single now. . .







			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, that was just plain Jane um...you know. (Can I say oral sex here?)



I said it a while ago and haven't got banned yet.  I'd avoid it out of the Hive though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sure, why not?




Well thats was I was insinuating there....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, I dont think anyone here is actually stalking me.



Mycanid stalked me.  With celery, no less!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mycanid stalked me.  With celery, no less!



Yeah, he is lacking the Throw Anything feat.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mycanid stalked me.  With celery, no less!




I saw that. That was funny.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, that was just plain Jane um...you know. (Can I say oral sex here?)



I thought that's what you were saying. I avoided using eaten because of that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well thats was I was insinuating there....



Ah.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, I dont think anyone here is actually stalking me.



Good then I'm better at it than I thought. Go me!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah.




Although I could be wrong. Its been so long I may have forgotten. Does Virginity grow back?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good then I'm better at it than I thought. Go me!



Congrats!


...


Where did you want this box of nightgoggles and zoom lenses?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think we know why Aeson is single now



Why is that?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good then I'm better at it than I thought. Go me!




Id know if you were stalking me. Its hard not to notice a man with a perpetual boner following you around.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Although I could be wrong. Its been so long I may have forgotten. Does Virginity grow back?



Well . . . no.

But if you lost it that way, someone was doing something wrong.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well . . . no.
> 
> But if you lost it that way, someone was doing something wrong.




No, I didnt lose it like that. How sad would that have been.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Although I could be wrong. Its been so long I may have forgotten. Does Virginity grow back?



No but you don't lose it from oral unless the guys tongue was REALLY long.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why is that?



The implication being that you regard oral sex as performed on a woman to be kinky. . . as opposed to a requirement.  Don't read too much into it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Id know if you were stalking me. Its hard not to notice a man with a perpetual boner following you around.



I can control myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The implication being that you regard oral sex as performed on a woman to be kinky. . . as opposed to a requirement.  Don't read too much into it.




Yes, its definately a requirement and not an option.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can control myself.



Tight pants?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tight pants?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No but you don't lose it from oral unless the guys tongue was REALLY long.




Never met anyone with a tongue _that_ long. Why, do you know someone?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The implication being that you regard oral sex as performed on a woman to be kinky. . . as opposed to a requirement.  Don't read too much into it.



I had two possible theories on what she meant and I went with the more kinky example. I was wrong. Not only is it a requirement but a favorite of mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Never met anyone with a tongue _that_ long. Why, do you know someone?



Myself. Quite thick and wide too.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Never met anyone with a tongue _that_ long. Why, do you know someone?



Gene Simmons?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See, now I have to do it....




Excellent, my reverse psychology is working...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Never met anyone with a tongue _that_ long. Why, do you know someone?



I should lie and say yes. ME!   honestly no but I do know someone that is pretty good at it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had two possible theories on what she meant and I went with the more kinky example. I was wrong. Not only is it a requirement but a favorite of mine.



I didn't think you'd be one to shy away.  Good thing, I didn't relish trying to teach you the neccessary skills for your ongoing seduction of the blue amazon.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Myself. Quite thick and wide too.



I thought you were a cat not a dog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Goldmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, now I have to do it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, my reverse psychology is working...
Click to expand...


Way to go TOW.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought you were a cat not a dog.



My avatar is a cat. IRL I'm human.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Although I could be wrong. Its been so long I may have forgotten. Does Virginity grow back?




My mother says no, but she's also says you need to relearn how to ride the bicycle....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I didn't think you'd be one to shy away.  Good thing, I didn't relish trying to teach you the neccessary skills for your ongoing seduction of the blue amazon.



no need.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought you were a cat not a dog.



Eeep.  Sandpaper.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eeep.  Sandpaper.



Yeah. Lately I've been getting sanpaper kisses from my cat.   

She likes to lick my foot and gently nip my big toe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> My mother says no, but she's also says you need to relearn how to ride the bicycle....



I object to the bicycle part.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eeep.  Sandpaper.




OUCH, that would be painful, although.......nah


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My avatar is a cat. IRL I'm human.



I know. Calling you a cat gets you in a tizzy. I'm just having some fun with ya.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I didn't think you'd be one to shy away.  Good thing, I didn't relish trying to teach you the neccessary skills for your ongoing seduction of the blue amazon.



 Everquest elves?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OUCH, that would be painful, although.......nah



So you do like it rough. Maybe there is hope for you yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OUCH, that would be painful, although.......nah




Nobody needs sandpaper, but nobody realizes that they need Altoids (peppermint, particularly).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OUCH, that would be painful, although.......nah



Yeah. Last thing I want to experience again is an electric sandpaper device crossing the palm of my hand.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I object to the bicycle part.




You can object, but that won't stop her from saying or believing it...chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. Calling you a cat gets you in a tizzy. I'm just having some fun with ya.



 I like it when you poke fun of me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You can object, but that won't stop her from saying or believing it...chuckle



 :\ I've been a bicycle rider for a *very* long time.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like it when you poke fun of me.



Really? Some folks get annoyed? Wait a second....are you trying reverse psychology on me?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She likes to lick my foot and gently nip my big toe.



See, now that could be a little bit kinky. . . . if we weren't talking about your cat.



I used to date a girl named Kat.  She didn't lick my feet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ I've been a bicycle rider for a *very* long time.




Obviously, her euphemisms are not your euphemisms....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you do like it rough. Maybe there is hope for you yet.




Sometimes I guess.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ I've been a bicycle rider for a *very* long time.



That is not the bicycle he's talking about.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Really? Some folks get annoyed? Wait a second....are you trying reverse psychology on me?




Nah, he couldn't be. It'd never work! Would it??


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See, now that could be a little bit kinky. . . . if we weren't talking about your cat.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to date a girl named Kat.  She didn't lick my feet.



Did she lick other things?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ I've been a bicycle rider for a *very* long time.




Does that make me a bi-cycle rider?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes I guess.



I can work with that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Company brown bag lunch today...mmmm, deli sandwiches...

There will be tasty food...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did she lick other things?



EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Really? Some folks get annoyed? Wait a second....are you trying reverse psychology on me?



No reverse psychology here. I actually like it; it adds a little flair to the hive.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Company brown bag lunch today...mmmm, deli sandwiches...
> 
> There will be tasty food...




Im having Arbys


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Does that make me a bi-cycle rider?



No because you haven't taken it out for a spin yet. You haven't even put the training wheels on.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Does that make me a bi-cycle rider?




Perhaps it makes you a bi-cyxual?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> EWWW...WWW



Please edit this, or carriage return or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Does that make me a bi-cycle rider?



Only if you've ridden both the motorized and non-motorized versions.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



I wondered why there was a scroll bar at the bottom of my screen. It wasn't that bad.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> EWWWW...WWWWWW




What? You don't like lolipops? Creamsicles? Ice cream cones? You ARE weird...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did she lick other things?



You expect me to tell you?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im having Arbys




That can be tasty...we don't have any round here anymore...they stopped being tasty, and have never made a comeback.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im having Arbys



I used to work for Arbys.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No because you haven't taken it out for a spin yet. You haven't even put the training wheels on.




Well I guess thats true, wait, Ive used training wheels.....I think........um what are we talking about?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to work for Arbys.



Me too.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What? You don't like lolipops? Creamsicles? Ice cream cones? You ARE weird...




I LOVE creamcicles......


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wondered why there was a scroll bar at the bottom of my screen. It wasn't that bad.



Yeah. . . it's an interesting split between.

"it's a requirement."
to
"Ewwwwww."

So much for gender equality.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wondered why there was a scroll bar at the bottom of my screen. It wasn't that bad.




Bad Goldmoon, no biscuit!

Might thee kindly reduce your "ewww"ing to prevent screen slip?

Not that I'm suggesting anything regarding sheep...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I guess thats true, wait, Ive used training wheels.....I think........um what are we talking about?



It's a euphamism!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I guess thats true, wait, Ive used training wheels.....I think........um what are we talking about?



You were telling us how far you got with Karen. Karen is her name, right? That's where we were.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I guess thats true, wait, Ive used training wheels.....I think........um what are we talking about?




Heh heh heh


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me too.



I was on the verge on being promoted before I got let go.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah. . . it's an interesting split between.
> 
> "it's a requirement."
> to
> "Ewwwwww."
> 
> So much for gender equality.




No, I was Ewwwwing the cat licking, not licking in general....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I LOVE creamcicles......




Now, the better question is...is THAT a euphemism? If not, have you tried Stewart's Orange Cream Soda? Taste's just like a non-euphemistic creamsicle. 

Alright, I'm off to the deli...

later


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah. . . it's an interesting split between.
> 
> "it's a requirement."
> to
> "Ewwwwww."
> 
> So much for gender equality.




Don't I know it. I do know a woman that enjoys both giving and receiving.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bad Goldmoon, no biscuit!
> 
> Might thee kindly reduce your "ewww"ing to prevent screen slip?
> 
> Not that I'm suggesting anything regarding sheep...




Lets leave the farm animals out of this.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You were telling us how far you got with Karen. Karen is her name, right? That's where we were.




Um, third base I guess.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good morning Hivers.




reh-roh Rolledroon   

  

Morning hivers!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was on the verge on being promoted before I got let go.



Then why were you let go? I left for another job that didn't work out.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I was Ewwwwing the cat licking, not licking in general....



We'd moved on from Cat to Kat.  Aeson's question was with regards to Kat, who was most definitely NOT Eww.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, the better question is...is THAT a euphemism? If not, have you tried Stewart's Orange Cream Soda? Taste's just like a non-euphemistic creamsicle.
> 
> Alright, I'm off to the deli...
> 
> later




No euphemism there. I really do love creamsicles....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Iya!  Iya!  Ip Rylith Ftaghn Woop Boing n'Roun . . . ni.
> 
> 
> Or whatever.




Cthulu goofy?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then why were you let go? I left for another job that didn't work out.  :\



He wore two ties to work one day.

No, that was my roommate who got fired for that.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, looks like my greeting brings all the hivers to the yard.....




All the hivers to the yard? [Scratches his cap in puzzlement]


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't I know it. I do know a woman that enjoys both giving and receiving.



And you're here, because. . . .


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, third base I guess.



I would say you have your training wheels on. Question is who was on third? Was it a double bagger?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, third base I guess.



I never got the baseball metaphors.  Everyone seems to have different opinions on what each base is.

Is that heavy petting?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> reh-roh Rolledroon
> 
> 
> 
> Morning hivers!



Morning Mycanid.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You would prefer maybe some Mickey?
> 
> A-huh!  Gee, Mr. Disney!  Oh boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> em-eye-cee....




KAY EE WHY!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And you're here, because. . . .



It's a long complicated story. :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't I know it. I do know a woman that enjoys both giving and receiving.




I enjoy recieving more but if I get, then I give, simple as that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then why were you let go? I left for another job that didn't work out.  :\



I'd rather not go into the details.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We'd moved on from Cat to Kat.  Aeson's question was with regards to Kat, who was most definitely NOT Eww.




Well I dont know KAT so I cant say.....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> KAY EE WHY!



Why?  Because we LIKE you!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its a mixed bag today honestly.




Poor Goldmoon ... at least it is a lovely California day.   

[Looks around but finds no wildflowers ... I want the Shasta Daisies to grow more yet]


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a long complicated story. :\



Bummer


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why?  Because we LIKE you!




Emm Ohh You Ess EEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I never got the baseball metaphors.  Everyone seems to have different opinions on what each base is.
> 
> Is that heavy petting?



Urban Dictionary definition


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would say you have your training wheels on. Question is who was on third? Was it a double bagger?




I guess we were both on third? It was mutual um....hand pleasing.....(can I say masturbation here?)
I havent gone past that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Emm Ohh You Ess EEEEEEEEE!!!!



GOOD MORNING MYC!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I never got the baseball metaphors.  Everyone seems to have different opinions on what each base is.
> 
> Is that heavy petting?




 A little beyond that I would guess....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I enjoy recieving more but if I get, then I give, simple as that.



Most women and men do. It's rare to find one that likes giving and not receiving. I'm a giver.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Urban Dictionary definition



Did you read that?  Even it can't agree.  And it's mostly based on hetero relationships.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> (can I say masturbation here?)



Sure, why not?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Then I'm afraid I can't promise anything.  Except bad puns.
> 
> Do you know the armless hunchback?
> No, but his face rings a bell.




[Slaps himself in the face....]


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING MYC!!!!




I said Good morning, didn't I?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most women and men do. It's rare to find one that likes giving and not receiving. I'm a giver.



I'm a giver myself.    

Um..........not that kind.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I guess we were both on third? It was mutual um....hand pleasing.....(can I say masturbation here?)
> I havent gone past that.



You just said it.   

We might need to reign it in a bit. We're really starting to push things. Then again we could go until a mod gives a warning.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Slaps himself in the face....]




Yeah, I did that too.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Slaps himself in the face....]



*joins in the fun*



what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I said Good morning, didn't I?



You forgot to.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Did you read that?  Even it can't agree.  And it's mostly based on hetero relationships.



I went with the first one. I didn't bother with the others. It sounded like my definition.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You just said it.
> 
> We might need to reign it in a bit. We're really starting to push things. Then again we could go until a mod gives a warning.




Do mods even come in here?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, he IS a giant googly eyed fish-man god...there's not a lot of respect to be had...he doesn't even have Radioactive breath.
> 
> My money's on Godzilla...




I vote for Blibdoolpoolup.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did that too.



You slapped Mycanid in the face because of my joke?  Rightous!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sure, why not?




Im sensing a pattern here......


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *joins in the fun*
> 
> 
> 
> what?




Don't worry hafrog ... your wallet's fat after all, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *joins in the fun*
> 
> what?



_*slaps self in face*_

The Charles Wenzler machine, zero defects.   

10 points to whomever gets the movie reference.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I went with the first one. I didn't bother with the others. It sounded like my definition.



And apparently Goldmoon's.  I just thought it best to check, as I apparently was still operating in the 50's.



at zeroth base.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I vote for Blibdoolpoolup.




Isnt that the Kua-toa god? Hes kind of a wuss.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You slapped Mycanid in the face because of my joke?  Rightous!




She did?   

Man ... I REALLY gotta wake up.   

Where's the coffee?   

[Fungus stalks off....]


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do mods even come in here?



Darkness used to pop in to chat. Rel has made an appearance to flirt once. usually they don't say anything unless they see something or someone reports it. It's an open thread so anyone from the outside could see and report.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I vote for Blibdoolpoolp.



You added an extra u there so FIFY.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't worry hafrog ... your wallet's fat after all, eh?



Yup =)

Hmmm, second "Sharp Dressed Man" reference today.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And apparently Goldmoon's.  I just thought it best to check, as I apparently was still operating in the 50's.
> 
> 
> 
> at zeroth base.



All your bases are belong to us.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And apparently Goldmoon's.  I just thought it best to check, as I apparently was still operating in the 50's.
> 
> at zeroth base.



I guess I'd be at DB.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Isnt that the Kua-toa god? Hes kind of a wuss.




God- DESS my dear. God-DESS.

And no - she was NOT a wimp. No gods and goddesses were "wimps" in 1e. You avoided them as a matter of personal health regime.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*slaps self in face*_
> 
> The Charles Wenzler machine, zero defects.
> 
> 10 points to whomever gets the movie reference.




Wasnt that innerspace but with a different name?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im sensing a pattern here......



   

_*confuzzled*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> She did?
> 
> Man ... I REALLY gotta wake up.
> 
> Where's the coffee?
> 
> [Fungus stalks off....]




No, I slapped my own face.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im sensing a pattern here......



Fru is a dirty perv. He gets off on you talking dirty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wasnt that innerspace but with a different name?



*10 points to Goldmoon*

The name was Tuck Pendleton.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> All your bases are belong to us.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> All your bases are belong to us.




Nice one, sneaking that in there.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess I'd be at DB.



I don't know what DB is.

But at least you're not on the DL?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru is a dirty perv. He gets off on you talking dirty.



I'm a good listener.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess I'd be at DB.



Designated batter? You hit for both teams?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru is a dirty perv. He gets off on you talking dirty.




I'm not talking dirty.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive been both real life stalked and cyberstalked. Even in jest it makes me weary....




Ewwwwww ....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not talking dirty.



I know.   I'm trying to get you to.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *10 points to Goldmoon*
> 
> The name was Tuck Pendleton.




Waht can I trade my points in for?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I slapped my own face.



Well that's a lot less fun.   :\


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nice one, sneaking that in there.



I'm not as quick as froggy or warlock but I have my moments.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What can I trade my points in for?



Three million will get you a (de-milled) harrier jet.*




*Pepsi co. will not actually give you a harrier jet.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Waht can I trade my points in for?



Save them for the big prizes. If you turn them in now all you get is the stupid plastic spider ring.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mycanid stalked me.  With celery, no less!




That's RIGHT!

If it wasn't for your spear and magic adamantium helmet (from the bullywug shaman - the helmet with the mermaidson it, remember?) to protect you you'd be finished!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Designated batter? You hit for both teams?



Divine base, i.e. not wanting.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know.   I'm trying to get you to.




I dont think I can here. I dont want to get in trouble.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not as quick as froggy or warlock but I have my moments.



It was quite sharp.

I award you the 1st annual Amphibian Award for Timely Video Game Reference in a Hive Thread.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Three million will get you a (de-milled) harrier jet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pepsi co. will not actually give you a harrier jet.




Pepsi may not but will you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Waht can I trade my points in for?



Coolness.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont think I can here. I dont want to get in trouble.



Here in the hive or at work? We can find ways to fix the not at the hive part. Wait for the other.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Coolness.




*rolls eyes* Like I need more coolness.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pepsi may not but will you?



Urban legend reference.

I'm not the one offering or redeeming points.  You may earn brownie points, but those are only redeemable for uspecified good karma.  And not, sadly, actual brownies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If it wasn't for your spear and magic adamantium helmet (from the bullywug shaman - the helmet with the mermaidson it, remember?) to protect you you'd be finished!



Mycanid, you are delirious. Hafrog has no such helmet.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *rolls eyes* Like I need more coolness.....



What's cooler than being cool?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Divine base, i.e. not wanting.



Where is the fun in life without the wanting? It's what makes us strive for those things we can't have. To better ourselves in an attempt to reach it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Here in the hive or at work? We can find ways to fix the not at the hive part. Wait for the other.




In the hive. I dont want to get banned.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *rolls eyes* Like I need more coolness.....



The more you get, the higher up the pedestal you go.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I LOVE creamcicles......




Yuck.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Urban legend reference.
> 
> I'm not the one offering or redeeming points.  You may earn brownie points, but those are only redeemable for uspecified good karma.  And not, sadly, actual brownies.




Thats OK, Im not a big fan of brownies.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> In the hive. I dont want to get banned.



If you're into that kind of thing there are other places to do it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is the fun in life without the wanting? It's what makes us strive for those things we can't have. To better ourselves in an attempt to reach it.



Agreeable, some people can't. I find myself more at peace and at harmony with the spheres lately for embracing my inner calm and maintaining a focus. My chi is quite strong.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The more you get, the higher up the pedestal you go.




Ok, how high up the pedistal am I now?

(wait, I'm on a pedistal?)


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats OK, Im not a big fan of brownies.



You are dead to me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you're into that kind of thing there are other places to do it.




Im sure there are.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yuck.



I agree. I like soda popsicles better; especially the root beer flavor.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, how high up the pedistal am I now?



High enough for Aeson to look up your skirt.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You are dead to me.




They make my ass fat, and I don't need a fat ass.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The more you get, the higher up the pedestal you go.



You don't to put her out of reach. Don't left her up so high you can't see her anymore.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I slapped my own face.




No wonder I didn't feel anything.   

All is right with the universe. YAY!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> They make my ass fat, and I don't need a fat ass.



Maybe I like big butts.




unable to prevaricate.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> High enough for Aeson to look up your skirt.




Hes trying to see my underwear but I fooled him by not wearing any....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hes trying to see my underwear but I fooled him by not wearing any....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, how high up the pedistal am I now?
> 
> (wait, I'm on a pedistal?)



Are you surprised?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe I like big butts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unable to prevaricate.




Well I dont. Espically not when its mine.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> High enough for Aeson to look up your skirt.



Not without her permission.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No wonder I didn't feel anything.
> 
> All is right with the universe. YAY!




I would never slap you for no reason.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mycanid, you are delirious. Hafrog has no such helmet.




You don't get the spear and magic helmet reference?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, how high up the pedistal am I now?
> 
> (wait, I'm on a pedistal?)



Pedestal; and quite high. I'm not sure if you remember but I had to install a river with a mile high drop for you to return to solid ground. You've gone up another mile since.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hes trying to see my underwear but I fooled him by not wearing any....



Bonus.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you surprised?




Actually yes, I thought I was just one of the hivers here.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats OK, Im not a big fan of brownies.




I like brownies ... hmm .... GM, we may have no narrow it down to sushi and coffee. Good enough fer me though!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> They make my ass fat, and I don't need a fat ass.



Beer can do that too though.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I would never slap you for no reason.



What if he asked you to?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You don't get the spear and magic helmet reference?



I've got a top hat and cane.



My name is not Ziggy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Pedestal; and quite high. I'm not sure if you remember but I had to install a river with a mile high drop for you to return to solid ground. You've gone up another mile since.




Um, wow....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually yes, I thought I was just one of the hivers here.



You have much to learn.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually yes, I thought I was just one of the hivers here.




Fear not my dear - you are.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You don't get the spear and magic helmet reference?



No, I don't.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Beer can do that too though.




Exactly, which it doesnt need any help from brownies. Im not giving up my guinness......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, wow....



I guess you forgot.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> What if he asked you to?



Now THAT'S kinky.



Did you hear the one about the masochist and the sadist?
The masochist said "hurt me."
The sadist said "no."


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've got a top hat and cane.
> 
> My name is not Ziggy.




All illusory!

We KNOW you are a wagnerian opera singer in RL!   

Oyyy - yo - so - OH!
Oyyy - yo - so - OH!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What if he asked you to?




Then that would be a reason wouldnt it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bonus.



Dr. Evil-esque:
Throw me a frickin' bonus.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> All illusory!
> 
> We KNOW you are a wagnerian opera singer in RL!
> 
> Oyyy - yo - so - OH!
> Oyyy - yo - so - OH!



I told you.  Not Ziggy.

It's a felt hat, not the tarnhelm.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S kinky.
> 
> Did you hear the one about the masochist and the sadist?
> The masochist said "hurt me."
> The sadist said "no."




[Puts his face in his hands....]

*sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Much to learn, you still have.



FIFY


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I told you.  Not Ziggy.
> 
> It's a felt hat, not the tarnhelm.




Hmm ... Brunhilda?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have much to learn.



Aeson is the master, he can teach.

_*bows to the master*_


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess you forgot.




I guess so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then that would be a reason wouldnt it?



And a good one too.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much to learn, you still have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY
Click to expand...


FIFY


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I guess so.



Good thing I have a vivid memory.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FIFY




I sit corrected.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Puts his face in his hands....]
> 
> *sigh*



Chin up Myc. Things'll get better.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, I don't.




It's a Bugs Bunny mockery of Wagnerian opera. Elmer Fudd is the hero with the spear and magic helmet with which he can control storms and lightning.

The opera begins with elmer charging up to a rabbit hole in the ground and violently stabbing down again and again with his spear and singing:

"Kill da wabbit! Kill da wabbit! Kill da wabbit!" To the music of "The Ride of the Valkyries"

The whole "Spear and magic helmet" thing is a little later....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I stand corrected.



FIFY


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... Brunhilda?



 . . . excuse me while I go sleep in a ring of fire.


I fell (asleep) in a ring of burning fire.
My snores echoed out, and the flames burned higher.
They burned, burned, burned, the ring of fire.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Chin up Myc. Things'll get better.




I am fine ... it's just the horrific jokes from frogman!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's a Bugs Bunny mockery of Wagnerian opera. Elmer Fudd is the hero with the spear and magic helmet with which he can control storms and lightning.
> 
> The opera begins with elmer charging up to a rabbit hole in the ground and violently stabbing down again and again with his spear and singing:
> 
> "Kill da wabbit! Kill da wabbit! Kill da wabbit!" To the music of "The Ride of the Valkyries"
> 
> The whole "Spear and magic helmet" thing is a little later....



Never seen that one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> FIFY




No, I'm sitting, thank you.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's a Bugs Bunny mockery of Wagnerian opera.



And here I was doing the actual Ring Cycle.  *sigh*   :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . excuse me while I go sleep in a ring of fire.
> 
> 
> I fell (asleep) in a ring of burning fire.
> My snores echoed out, and the flames burned higher.
> They burned, burned, burned, the ring of fire.




Fried frog legs?  

Yes - I appreciated the Ring Cycle reference frogman.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am fine ... it's just the horrific jokes from frogman!



He is a master of bad puns.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He is a master of bad puns.




Thats an understatement.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I'm sitting, thank you.



I know, but the phrase is improper.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He is a master of bad puns.



That one wasn't really a pun.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now THAT'S kinky.
> [/SIZE]



That's how I roll, yo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And here I was doing the actual Ring Cycle.  *sigh*   :\



Uh-oh. Hafrog has unleashed a torrential flurry of frog like demons.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know, but the phrase is improper.



Especially if she's wearing a short skirt and no underwear.



Sit away.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He is a master of bad puns.




It's the jokes that are agonizing this morning ... not the puns.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That one wasn't really a pun.



I was paraphrasing Star Wars; go with it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know, but the phrase is improper.




Perhaps but I wantes to be correct so there. *sticks out tongue*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Especially if she's wearing a short skirt and no underwear.
> 
> Sit away.



_*mechanical bird stirs and tweets*_


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's how I roll, yo.



I got a brand new pair of rollerskates, you got a brand new key. . .



that's how *I* roll.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps but I wantes to be correct so there. *sticks out tongue*



I think I love you. 

And I thought I gave up on hopeless romance.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Especially if she's wearing a short skirt and no underwear.
> 
> 
> 
> Sit away.




I'm in BDU's today. Ill let you know when Im posting in a skirt with no underwear.......maybe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I got a brand new pair of rollerskates, you got a brand new key. . .
> 
> that's how *I* roll.



and papa's got a brand new bag.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was paraphrasing Star Wars; go with it.



Really?  I thought I knew those movies inside and out.


When last we met, I was but the apprentice.  Now I am the master.
Only a master of evil, Darth.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I love you.
> 
> And I thought I gave up on hopeless romance.




Heh, is it because of my sass?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm in BDU's today. Ill let you know when Im posting in a skirt with no underwear.......maybe.



_*tweet*_


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> FIFY




You truly are a catch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, is it because of my sass?



I *know* its the sass and spunkiness.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*tweet*_




What is that in reference to?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm in BDU's today. Ill let you know when Im posting in a skirt with no underwear.......maybe.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Nuff said




.... first post call back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You truly are a catch.



Thats what I said.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What is that in reference to?



If you can't figure it out, I ain't tellin'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  I thought I knew those movies inside and out.
> 
> When last we met, I was but the apprentice.  Now I am the master.
> Only a master of evil, Darth.



meh.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What is that in reference to?



Perhaps Clash of the Titans. . . it had a mechanical bird.  ??


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, is it because of my sass?



It's because you're female. Don't feel special.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps Clash of the Titans. . . it had a mechanical bird.  ??



Yeah, check my earlier post about the bird.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, is it because of my sass?



FIFY.



I'm a FIFYing fiend today.  I blame the guy in the other thread who said he hated it with a passion.

a master of evil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's because you're female. Don't feel special.



She is special in my book.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You truly are a catch.




I try, I try.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, check my earlier post about the bird.



Never actually seen it, just a guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FIFY.
> 
> I'm a FIFYing fiend today.  I blame the guy in the other thread who said he hated it with a passion.
> 
> a master of evil.



Go with it, like Samson did with Delilah......um....eh....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She is special in my book.



Yes, we know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Never actually seen it, just a guess.



Thats dangerous.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I try, I try.



I try, I try. What happens once I catch you? I'm not the catch and release type.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes, we know.



Yes, but you don't know how many chapters she takes up in my book.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I try, I try. What happens once I catch you? I'm not the catch and release type.



Aeson has a cage?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Go with it, like Samson did with Delilah......um....eh....



You want me to get a haircut?


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats dangerous.



Why?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson has a cage?



I'm not that kinky. I do tend to eat what I catch though.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson has a cage?



Yes, but he keeps getting loose.


Back!  Back!  Back into the cage with you!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, but you don't know how many chapters she takes up in my book.



It has to be a big book with all those women. How many chapters does Aurora get?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You want me to get a haircut?



Don't worry; I was trippin'....advil hangover.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, but he keeps getting loose.
> 
> 
> Back!  Back!  Back into the cage with you!



You have to clean it first.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps Clash of the Titans. . . it had a mechanical bird.  ??




Actually it was an owl.

DO owl's go "tweet"? Not any I heard....

Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clash_of_the_Titans

COme to think of it though ... it DID make clicking and whirring noises.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do tend to eat what I catch though.



  

Sometimes you surprise me.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sometimes you surprise me.



Is that a good thing or a bad thing? How do I surprise you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have to clean it first.



Jim Varney as Ernest P. Worrel impression:

Eeeewwww!


----------



## Aeson

I got an email notice of a PM for another site this morning. The PM was sent on the 15th. You think it was a bit delayed?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is that a good thing or a bad thing? How do I surprise you?



both. sheer luck and underhandedness.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> .... first post call back.




um....NO


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually it was an owl.
> 
> DO owl's go "tweet"? Not any I heard....
> 
> Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clash_of_the_Titans
> 
> COme to think of it though ... it DID make clicking and whirring noises.  :\



You are quite correct. Owls certaintly do not tweet.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I try, I try. What happens once I catch you? I'm not the catch and release type.




Im not sure you have the strength to reel me in in the first place.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> um....NO



 I take it you don't like it?


----------



## Mycanid

Okay my dear lads and lasses ... I think I will step out for a bit. Maybe back on tomorrow. I got a lot of time-crunching to do involving brain work.   

Talk to you all later!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> um....NO




That's right, you tell 'em!

Damn! I hate helping when it removes the chance of more modeling material... pfiffle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not sure you have the strength to reel me in in the first place.



Unless Aeson has high tensile strength fishing line.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It has to be a big book with all those women. How many chapters does Aurora get?




Id like to get her in my bed I mean book.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay my dear lads and lasses ... I think I will step out for a bit. Maybe back on tomorrow. I got a lot of time-crunching to do involving brain work.
> 
> Talk to you all later!



Later Myc. Good seeing you here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you don't like it?




What I meant was hes not getting a picture of me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not sure you have the strength to reel me in in the first place.



You would be surprised.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Damn! I hate helping when it removes the chance of more modeling material... pfiffle.



I've always wondered; what's a pfiffle?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not sure you have the strength to reel me in in the first place.




There have been reports of a dashing gamer trying to rent a steel cable & winch assembly for Dragoncon....be vewy vewy wawy...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Id like to get her in my bed I mean book.....



You're not the only one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unless Aeson has high tensile strength fishing line.




Even then, Im pretty fiesty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What I meant was hes not getting a picture of me.



Ah. That throws out the misconception I had right out the window. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Id like to get her in my bed I mean book.....




Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not the only one.




No, Kate Winslet would be welcome to join us.

As Ive stated before though, I talk a big game but no follow through. I would however love to make out with her. He lips look oh-so-kissable.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> both. sheer luck and underhandedness.



sheer luck and underhandedness? Do tell.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Even then, Im pretty fiesty.



High tensile strength fishing line helped me catch a baby shark in Cali once. It was pretty feisty too. Later we ate it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Kate Winslet would be welcome to join us.



Not what I meant and you know it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk tsk...




What, I have needs that arent being fulfilled, probably my fault but.......


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not what I meant and you know it.




I know but I needed a little........visual pick-me-up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk tsk...



I think you've sprung a leak.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Even then, Im pretty fiesty.



I can handle feisty.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think you've sprung a leak.




I might soon, If I dont behave......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> sheer luck and underhandedness? Do tell.



I can't, *They* might be listening.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've always wondered; what's a pfiffle?




Extraneous/unnecessary/useless/unproven or unsubstantiated "crap"

At least that's the contextual meaning I've always gotten.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know but I needed a little........visual pick-me-up.



So did I and I have to thank you for that image.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I might soon, If I dont behave......



 Uhoh!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I can't, *They* might be listening.



That's what PMs are for. I'm kinda curious what you mean.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So did I and I have to thank you for that image.




mmmmmm, It was good for me too.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know but I needed a little........visual pick-me-up.




That's a two-way street....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what PMs are for. I'm kinda curious what you mean.



I'd still be afraid that *They* would be listening.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> mmmmmm, It was good for me too.......



 Shiza!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I might soon, If I dont behave......




I think that means we should encourage you to misbehave...I do recall your factoid about BDUs and stains...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Uhoh!




Youre telling me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What, I have needs that arent being fulfilled, probably my fault but.......






			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I might soon, If I dont behave......



You're an evil tease.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's a two-way street....



 You amaze me TOW!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's a two-way street....




I know, I'm a giver like that. Hopefully Aurora wont mind.....


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd still be afraid that *They* would be listening.



What ever.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You amaze me TOW!




Moi?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think that means we should encourage you to misbehave...I do recall your factoid about BDUs and stains...



You'd better put your thinking cap back on!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, I'm a giver like that. Hopefully Aurora wont mind.....



God only knows.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think that means we should encourage you to misbehave...I do recall your factoid about BDUs and stains...




True but who wants to wear wet panties all day.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> mmmmmm, It was good for me too.......



Ready to go again? I am.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Moi?



Yes, you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're an evil tease.




I thought we had established that......


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, I'm a giver like that. Hopefully Aurora wont mind.....



From what I hear neither will her husband.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ready to go again? I am.




Once wont even begin to cover it.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought we had established that......



Quite some time ago, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought we had established that......



I just wanted a reminder.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, I'm a giver like that. Hopefully Aurora wont mind.....




So many givers on this thread...hopefully there are some gracious receivers...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> God only knows.




Well I want to know.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True but who wants to wear wet panties all day.....



I'm sure there are some that like the idea. I thought you weren't wearing any anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> From what I hear neither will her husband.




If it means getting her then he can join in too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well I want to know.



  You trying to get your freak on?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are some that like the idea. I thought you weren't wearing any anyway.




No, I have to with BDU's otherwise they tend to irritate me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Once wont even begin to cover it.....



You're a woman after my own heart.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure there are some that like the idea.



AU Trek.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You trying to get your freak on?




I thought we had estiblished that already.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a woman after my own heart.



I think I told her that yesterday.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If it means getting her then he can join in too.



Did I forget to mention that I'm her husband.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought we had estiblished that already.



Wasn't sure.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I told her that yesterday.




I think several people have. Im a geek too remember?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did I forget to mention that I'm her husband.



You are not.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I told her that yesterday.



You told her she was a woman after my heart yesterday? That is really thoughtful of you Fru. I take back a couple of the mean things I've said about you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think sevaral people have. Im a geek too remember?



Well....the geek shall inherit the earth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You told her she was a woman after my heart yesterday? That is really thoughtful of you Fru. I take back a couple of the mean things I've said about you.



My heart, not your heart. Sheesh. 

Get with the program.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are not.




No that it matters. With Aurora and I toghether, her husband might not have much to do.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are not.



Shh you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Shh you.



Your handle is Aeson, not dshai.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No that it matters. With Aurora and I toghether, her husband might not have much to do.



He'll be holding his own then?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He'll be holding his own then?




If he wants to have fun, yes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No that it matters. With Aurora and I toghether, her husband might not have much to do.



Prenancy might get in the way....maybe.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Your handle is Aeson, not dshai.



You're a real party pooper.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He'll be holding his own then?



Oy. Stop pulling strings, you.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Prenancy might get in the way....maybe.



Not from what I hear.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Prenancy might get in the way....maybe.




Nope, not a problem for me. I think it makes her a little sexier actually


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oy. Stop pulling strings, you.



I will not be pulling his string.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a real party pooper.  :\



I'll be here all week, try the veal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> True but who wants to wear wet panties all day.....




But you said you weren't wearing any...so really, who wants wet boots all day?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But you said you weren't wearing any...so really, who wants wet boots all day?




Trust me, wet boots suck too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will not be pulling his string.









 God, I hope not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, not a problem for me. I think it makes her a little sexier actually



I've always found pregger ladies more atrractive for some reason.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will not be pulling his string.




OMG, I had such a dirty, nasty reply there.....


----------



## Aeson

We're going in a direction I shouldn't be going. Let's go back to you and Kate.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, you.




Non! Je ne suis pas mauvais. Ne vous occupez pas de l'accent français ou de la moustache.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OMG, I had such a dirty, nasty reply there.....



Really? Do tell.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Non! Je ne suis pas mauvais. Ne vous occupez pas de l'accent français ou de la moustache.



Whats that about a stache?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No that it matters. With Aurora and I toghether, her husband might not have much to do.




You'd be amazed at the lego-like interactivity that multiple human bodies can achieve...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You'd be amazed at the lego-like interactivity that multiple human bodies can achieve...



I find this disturbing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're going in a direction I shouldn't be going. Let's go back to you and Kate.




Its Karen actually but God how I wish it was Kate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> God how I wish it was Kate.



So do I.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You'd be amazed at the lego-like interactivity that multiple human bodies can achieve...




Its more of a "he wont be welcome" than a "he wont fit" thing if you know what I mean. I'm pretty sure I could make out with her for hours,


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its Karen actually but God how I wish it was Kate.



I know it's Karen. I meant Kate. I've seen her. It helps. We can go back to Karen but I need a description.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its more of a "he wont be welcome" than a "he wont fit" thing if you know what I mean. I'm pretty sure I could make out with her for hours,



  Four hours? Damn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know it's Karen. I meant Kate. I've seen her. It helps. We can go back to Karen but I need a description.



Descriptions definetely help.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its more of a "he wont be welcome" than a "he wont fit" thing if you know what I mean. I'm pretty sure I could make out with her for hours,




Yes, but she might consider him welcome, so you might just have to deal with sharing...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know it's Karen. I meant Kate. I've seen her. It helps. We can go back to Karen but I need a description.




Lets see, Karen is about 5'11", maybe 140 lbs, light brown hair, a light complection, beautiful smooth skin and a sexy Austraillian accent.


----------



## Aeson

Did hafrogman say he was leaving? What happened to him? Is he in his bunk?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Four hours? Damn.



_For_ hours but I probably could kiss those lips for _four_ hours if she let me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Lets see, Karen is about 5'11", maybe 140 lbs, light brown hair, a light complection, beautiful smooth skin and a sexy Austraillian accent.



Are the two of you into sharing? I can be on a plane tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did hafrogman say he was leaving? What happened to him? Is he in his bunk?



Might've went to lunch.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes, but she might consider him welcome, so you might just have to deal with sharing...




Again, if it means getting her then I will welcome him as much as I have to.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> _For_ hours but I probably could kiss those lips for _four_ hours if she let me.



Why put a time limit on it? Go for as long as you can.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> _For_ hours but I probably could kiss those lips for _four_ hours if she let me.



   Well, I feel sheepish.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are the two of you into sharing? I can be on a plane tonight.




Even if I was, I wouldnt share my ice cream cone until Ive at least had a lick or two.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Again, if it means getting her then I will welcome him as much as I have to.



All of these statements are going against your liking of men. Have you slowly moved to the other team?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Might've went to lunch.



Speaking of which, I'm pretty hungry myself. I'm gonna grab some grub and then I'll be back.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why put a time limit on it? Go for as long as you can.




Well damn, after four hours I will probably have to round the bases if she'd let me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Four hours? Damn.




There's a reason why Saturdays exist...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> All of these statements are going against your liking of men. Have you slowly moved to the other team?




No, not at all. Its just that Ive seen them both and I find her attractive but not him.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Even if I was, I wouldnt share my ice cream cone until Ive at least had a lick or two.



How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Karen-roll Pop?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I feel sheepish.




As you should, Lambert.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Karen-roll Pop?




Shes hoping to find out soon. I hope to be ready soon.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, not at all. Its just that Ive seen them both and I find her attractive but not him.



We found something else we have in common.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We found something else we have in common.




Well if you found him attractive I would just laugh.....

God, Aurora's never gonna want to talk to me again after this......


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shes hoping to find out soon. I hope to be ready soon.



Any chance of a play by play or a recap afterwards?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well if you found him attractive I would just laugh.....



Men can't say another man is good looking without it meaning anything?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Any chance of a play by play or a recap afterwards?




Depends. I might tell you all when and if Im actually able to do it, that is if it doesnt go all wrong.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Men can't say another man is good looking without it meaning anything?




I'm sure they can but I bet its rare that straight men do.


----------



## The_Warlock

You folks are just naughty...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> God, Aurora's never gonna want to talk to me again after this......



if you worry about that then you might need to cool it. You don't want to take it too far. Trust me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Depends. I might tell you all when and if Im actually able to do it, that is if it doesnt go all wrong.



Sweet. First times can often go wrong. Don't worry about it. Go with the flow and you'll be fine.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You folks are just naughty...




Perhaps too naughty?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sure they can but I bet its rare that straight men do.



You have to be able to size up the competition.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sweet. First times can often go wrong. Don't worry about it. Go with the flow and you'll be fine.




Dont use the term "flow" when referring to that.....EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You folks are just naughty...






			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps too naughty?



I think that was an affirmation not a condemnation.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> if you worry about that then you might need to cool it. You don't want to take it too far. Trust me.




I need her to let me know where the boundaries are. Aurora, read this and tell me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Dont use the term "flow" when referring to that.....EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



Not wanting to go for your "red wings"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You folks are just naughty...



..and proud of it!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not wanting to go for your "red wings"?





ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Go with the flow....



Hey, thats what Del Griffith said.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps too naughty?




Depends on the other peoples' definitions of naughty...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> As you should, Lambert.



 

Sotto voce:
sorry.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Depends on the other peoples' definitions of naughty...




Very true.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sotto voce:
> sorry.




You actually got the reference? Sweet!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Not my cup of tea either.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww




He's a bad, bad man....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You actually got the reference? Sweet!



To be honest: no. I just thought I owed you an apology.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not my cup of tea either.




I had a boyfriend try that on me once, nasty. I couldnt even let him do it. Just the thought freaked me out.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's a bad, bad man....




Much like Leroy Brown....


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> To be honest: no. I just thought I owed you an apology.




There was a cartoon called "Lambert the sheepish Lion"


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Much like Leroy Brown....




But I don't think he's meaner than a junkyard dog...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There was a cartoon called "Lambert the sheepish Lion"



Never heard of it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But I don't think he's meaner than a junkyard dog...



That *could* be debateable.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But I don't think he's meaner than a junkyard dog...




The Wrestler?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's a bad, bad man....





			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Much like Leroy Brown....



I think we established that already.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.




Youre not missing anything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we established that already.



Among other things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre not missing anything.



Just curious: When did it air?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But I don't think he's meaner than a junkyard dog...



Only when I need to be.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only when I need to be.



Sheesh. Two down....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only when I need to be.




I will, of course, refrain from any commentary regarding Beggin' Strips....


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That *could* be debateable.




But I'm not going to....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I will, of course, refrain from any commentary regarding Beggin' Strips....



Those commercials were teh funny!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But I'm not going to....



A wise move...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Among other things.



It appears I'm also lucky and underhanded.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It appears I'm also lucky and underhanded.



Aeson FTW....I think.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just curious: When did it air?




Maybe late 70's


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe late 70's



Born in 76; that explains it.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I will, of course, refrain from any commentary regarding Beggin' Strips....



You try a bite one time on a dare and they never let you forget.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Born in 76; that explains it.




I was born in 75 and I knew of it......


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You try a bite one time on a dare and they never let you forget.




Tastes like bacon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was born in 75 and I knew of it......



I was tramuatized by my father in my youth, therefore I blocked out a lot of stuff I didn't want to remember.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tastes like bacon.



MMMMM bacon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You try a bite one time on a dare and they never let you forget.



I have a moment like that in my life too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> MMMMM bacon.



I like bacon...and eggs...and potatoes...and pancakes...and (the list goes onand on)


----------



## Aeson

It appears it's from the 50s. Lambert the Sheepish Lion


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tastes like bacon.




I wouldn't know, but if it tastes anything like that vegetarian bacon substitute...eewwwwwwwww....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It appears it's from the 50s. Lambert the Sheepish Lion



Okay, that makes more sense.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know, but if it tastes anything like that vegetarian bacon substitute...eewwwwwwwww....



That stuff is just nasty.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, that makes more sense.




Guess I saw re-runs.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That stuff is just nasty.




 Agreed, I hate that crap.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Guess I saw re-runs.



After closer inspection. What I found was an 8 minute short from the 50s. There could have been an actual series in the 70s. I might need to do some more research.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> After closer inspection. What I found was an 8 minute short from the 50s. There could have been an actual series in the 70s. I might need to do some more research.



Please do.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Agreed, I hate that crap.




I had some emaciated vegan friends at the time who said, "Try it! It's great! It taste's just like bacon!"

Obviously someone who doesn't eat bacon has no idea what they are talking about.

So we spit-cooked them and ate them with a cheese sauce. 

"Cannibalism! The only way to save our way of life from the vegan invasion! Eat your misguided neighbor TODAY!"


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I had some emaciated vegan friends at the time who said, "Try it! It's great! It taste's just like bacon!"
> 
> Obviously someone who doesn't eat bacon has no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> So we spit-cooked them and ate them with a cheese sauce.
> 
> "Cannibalism! The only way to save our way of life from the vegan invasion! Eat your misguided neighbor TODAY!"




I want to be ea.........damnit, there I go again!


----------



## Aeson

I found a link to the actual short. Wikipedia say the short is the only thing with the name. 

Short


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I want to be ea.........damnit, there I go again!



How many times do I have to offer? Sheesh.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I want to be ea.........damnit, there I go again!




Ask, and ye shall receive...you just have to get to my coast...chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How many times do I have to offer? Sheesh.




I wonder how much Kate would charge? Let me check my finances......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ask, and ye shall receive...you just have to get to my coast...chuckle



Your quite the....no, I shouldn't say it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did hafrogman say he was leaving? What happened to him? Is he in his bunk?



Lunch.  I very rarely bother to say I'm going anywhere.  It takes ages for people to notice


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Your quite the....no, I shouldn't say it.




Say it, you know you want too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "Cannibalism! The only way to save our way of life from the vegan invasion! Eat your misguided neighbor TODAY!"



I'm no cannibal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I found a link to the actual short. Wikipedia say the short is the only thing with the name.
> 
> Short




I HAVE seen that. I just didn't recognize the name of the short.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Say it, you know you want too.



I'm too afraid of the banstick. Plus, I love these forums, and I don't want to mess with a good thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm too afraid of the banstick. Plus, I love these forums, and I don't want to mess with a good thing.




I know what you mean. I have to hold back occasionally.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wonder how much Kate would charge? Let me check my finances......



I'm much cheaper and more available.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "Cannibalism! The only way to save our way of life from the vegan invasion! Eat your misguided neighbor TODAY!"



Save a cow, eat a vegetarian?



Save a tree, eat a beaver.
Save a horse, ride a cowboy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm much cheaper and more available.




But you dont make me wet like her. (sorry)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Lunch.  I very rarely bother to say I'm going anywhere.  It takes ages for people to notice









The froggys back!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wonder how much Kate would charge? Let me check my finances......




Oooh, good turnabout!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Save a cow, eat a vegetarian?
> 
> 
> 
> Save a tree, eat a beaver.
> Save a horse, ride a cowboy.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The froggys back!



Geez man, no need to go bananas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Geez man, no need to go bananas.



I lika bananas. I try to eat one a day.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But you dont make me wet like her. (sorry)



That's because I haven't tried.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Geez man, no need to go bananas.




It's not the banana you should be worried about. It's those great, mad, unblinking EYES on the banana!!!!

They'll eat your SOUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuullllllllll (splorg-up)


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> They'll eat your SOUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuullllllllll (splorg-up)



Hee hee.  That tickles.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's not the banana you should be worried about. It's those great, mad, unblinking EYES on the banana!!!!
> 
> They'll eat your SOUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuuullllllllll (splorg-up)



Not eat, swallow.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not eat, swallow.



So you swallow? That's good to know.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hee hee.  That tickles.




Splorg-Up! The refreshing non-euclidean UNcola! A clear plasmic with a dash of lemony mortal souls! Elder Gods and UNdead agree!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you swallow? That's good to know.



Swallow a banana?  I'm tempted to go grab the 'worthless without pics' smiley again.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not eat, swallow.




Being horrible eyes from beyond, they actually do chew. 3*blue times, just to make sure they've interdimensionally masticated completely.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So you swallow? That's good to know.



He said eat your soul. The correct phrase is 'swallow your soul'


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh, good turnabout!




Im sure everything I own wouldnt be enough.....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The Wrestler?




LOL!

No, no, no!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's because I haven't tried.




God, she makes me that way just by me looking at her pictures......


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Swallow a banana?  I'm tempted to go grab the 'worthless without pics' smiley again.




Bah! That's nothing...try deep throating a marzipan conical tower roof from a extra large Castle Wedding cake.

What?

The women were impressed....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Swallow a banana?  I'm tempted to go grab the 'worthless without pics' smiley again.



Shees, you people need to keepup with the times.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> No, no, no!



Hey Myc.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> LOL!
> 
> No, no, no!




Man, Myc, that was like 5 pages ago......


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe late 70's




Hmm ... I have a VAGUE memory of ole Lambert ....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man, Myc, that was like 5 pages ago......




Catch up prog in process dearie!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Swallow a banana?  I'm tempted to go grab the 'worthless without pics' smiley again.



That comment was directed at Fru. Do you still want to see that?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Myc.




Whats the big idea o not answering the phone btw?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man, Myc, that was like 5 pages ago......



He likes to play 'catch-up'


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was tramuatized by my father in my youth, therefore I blocked out a lot of stuff I didn't want to remember.




Oh ...   

Sorry to hear that Fru.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Catch up prog in process dearie!




Woah, are you in for a shock or two.....


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He said eat your soul. The correct phrase is 'swallow your soul'



I've always been partial to 'devour'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whats the big idea o not answering the phone btw?



Sorry, forgot to turn my ringer on. Want me to call you back?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> God, she makes me that way just by me looking at her pictures......




Like this one...

http://www.discoverkate.com/gallery/details.php?image_id=2899 

Bad imglink, no biscuit...changed to regular link...darned external site redirects.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> God, she makes me that way just by me looking at her pictures......



Ok. I can't make you wet like she does but if I read your statement correct I do make you wet.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Like this one...




I cant see it.......*whines*


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I had some emaciated vegan friends at the time who said, "Try it! It's great! It taste's just like bacon!"
> 
> Obviously someone who doesn't eat bacon has no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> So we spit-cooked them and ate them with a cheese sauce.
> 
> "Cannibalism! The only way to save our way of life from the vegan invasion! Eat your misguided neighbor TODAY!"




Hmm ... well, I am a sort of vegetarian (although not emaciated - ever notice how very health conscious people always seem to be ultra thin and sick a lot of the time?  :\ ) and I have eaten both ... the fake stuff tastes NOTHING like the real stuff.   

I think it is wishful thinking personally, and that's coming straight from the "horse's mouth" as it were.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whats the big idea o not answering the phone btw?



Did you try to call your cousin Fru?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant see it.......*whines*



psst. there's nothing there. he's poking fun at you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you try to call your cousin Fru?



Mycanid and I are not related.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant see it.......*whines*



It looks like this:

*X*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> psst. there's nothing there. he's poking fun at you.



Poking is impolite, but fun is fun.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Woah, are you in for a shock or two.....




There. All done.   

Umm ....

What was the shock?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There. All done.
> 
> Umm ....
> 
> What was the shock?



_*hair standing on ends*_

Well, I certainly felt a surge of electricity.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Poking is impolite, but fun is fun.




Whats the web address for it?


----------



## Aeson

I give you KATE WINSLET


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*hair standing on ends*_
> 
> Well, I certainly felt a surge of electricity.




(Looks around, making sure that Nikola Tesla is not In Da House)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I give you KATE WINSLET


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I give you KATE WINSLET




Mmmmmm, I love that picture of her but wheres the rest of it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> (Looks around, making sure that Nikola Tesla is not In Da House)



Who the hell is Nikola Tesla?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm, I love that picture of her but wheres the rest of it?



Eric's Grandma has it. She took it when I came in with it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm, I love that picture of her but wheres the rest of it?



The rest of it is inappropraite for the boards. Grandma policy.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Nikola Tesla?



Nikolai, iirc. I don't.

Inventor.  Genius.  Madman.

A little of all three mixed together


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Whats the web address for it?




Look at the original post, I just changed it to a link link, rather than an image link...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Nikola Tesla?



Even I know who he is. Ever hear of the Tesla Coil?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Nikola Tesla?




If you will forgive the pun Fru ... I am SHOCKED you don't know who he is!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid, you want to try giving me a ring again? I've got the ringer turned on now.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Eric's Grandma has it. She took it when I came in with it.



Eric's grandmother will be in her bunk.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> If you will forgive the pun Fru ... I am SHOCKED you don't know who he is!



I forgive the pun.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai, iirc. I don't.
> 
> Inventor.  Genius.  Madman.
> 
> A little of all three mixed together




Yes, but he also baked a stupendous strawberry short cake!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Even I know who he is. Ever hear of the Tesla Coil?



Can't say it rings a bell.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mycanid, you want to try giving me a ring again? I've got the ringer turned on now.




Your maw picked it up last time and took a message.... Same phone?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can't say it rings a bell.




The phone rings the bell ... not Tesla. Get it straight Fru!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eric's grandmother will be in her bunk.



casket actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The phone rings the bell ... not Tesla. Get it straight Fru!



_*facepalm*_

I'm so confused.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> casket actually.




That's right ... she reposed either late last year or early this year. Eric posted about it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> casket actually.



Fine.  Eric's Grandmother's ghost is frigging herself to a picture of Kate Winslet topless, happy?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can't say it rings a bell.



Nikola Tesla


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*facepalm*_
> 
> I'm so confused.




Riiiinnnnnnggggg!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fine.  Eric's Grandmother's ghost is frigging herself to a picture of Kate Winslet topless, happy?



Bottomless. We got the top part.


----------



## Mycanid

Aha! Have the Fru on the horn!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Riiiinnnnnnggggg!!!!!



You can ring my beh-eh-ell.
Ring my bell, my bell. . .
Ring-a-ling-a-ling.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bottomless. We got the top part.



You need Jude for that, Titanic ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aha! Have the Fru on the horn!



Isn't that a little painful?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You can ring my beh-eh-ell.
> Ring my bell, my bell. . .
> Ring-a-ling-a-ling.




No, no, no. Wrong era ....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You need Jude for that, Titanic ain't gonna cut it.



That is the only scene I remember from that movie. I need to watch it again.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Isn't that a little painful?




No, no, no.  Sheesh. Unfamiliar with old phone nomenclatures?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That is the only scene I remember from that movie. I need to watch it again.



You get one nipple, that's it.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no.  Sheesh. Unfamiliar with old phone nomenclatures?



I was making a joke about Fru being on a horn.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Look at the original post, I just changed it to a link link, rather than an image link...




Bah, its cute but I like her with a fuller figure and a more red shade of hair.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was making a joke about Fru being on a horn.




Are we back to the Wagnerian stuff again!   

Frogman! You still going on about the adamantium mermaid covered helmet given you by the Bullywug shaman?!    It must be your fault!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was making a joke about Fru being on a horn.



Aeson, GIT YOUR HEAD OUTTA THE GUTTER!


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... Fru does not sound like I expected him to sound for some reason.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Are we back to the Wagnerian stuff again!
> 
> Frogman! You still going on about the adamantium mermaid covered helmet given you by the Bullywug shaman?!    It must be your fault!









 You need help.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fine.  Eric's Grandmother's ghost is frigging herself to a picture of Kate Winslet topless, happy?




Seems I do have something in common with Eric's Grandma...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson, GIT YOUR HEAD OUTTA THE GUTTER!



Are you kidding? My entire body is in the gutter and I ain't movin'.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You need Jude for that, Titanic ain't gonna cut it.




Oh, yeah, what a dream come true for me there......


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Seems I do have something in common with Eric's Grandma...




Umm ... I hope you are not dead. B/c if I ever come and visit you it would be ... disconcerting.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nikolai, iirc. I don't.
> 
> Inventor.  Genius.  Madman.
> 
> A little of all three mixed together




This world's only REAL turn of the century mad scientist...

Maker of the Tesla Coil (that big contraption in many a science museum that can actually throw lightning), and the grounding cage design to avoid being electrocuted...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow ... Fru does not sound like I expected him to sound for some reason.  :\



And for some reason, I was expecting your voice to be a bit deeper, can I assume you are a tenor like me?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you kidding? My entire body is in the gutter and I ain't movin'.




No comment. I ain't a'saying NUTHIN! I refuse! I will exert all will power at my command to remain silent on this matter! I ... umm ...


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... I hope you are not dead. B/c if I ever come and visit you it would be ... disconcerting.




I was talking about the pleasing myself to Kate part.....Been there, done that......a lot. Aurora was in the mix once too. Sorry Aurora.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... I hope you are not dead. B/c if I ever come and visit you it would be ... disconcerting.



No, no. She isn't dead dead, just undead; you know the ooposite of dead; living.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Seems I do have something in common with Eric's Grandma...



I think that's something you have in common with most everyone around here.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And for some reason, I was expecting your voice to be a bit deeper, can I assume you are a tenor like me?




Actually I am technically a low tenor, voice wise - but I have a fairly large range, and can go down to a high base level range and up to a low alto level range....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, its cute but I like her with a fuller figure and a more red shade of hair.




The other promo stills seemed more provocative, but the images weren't as clear...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was talking about the pleasing myself to Kate part.....Been there, done that......a lot. Aurora was in the mix once too. Sorry Aurora.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was talking about the pleasing myself to Kate part.....Been there, done that......a lot. Aurora was in the mix once too. Sorry Aurora.




Oh don't mind me    ... I am just "carrying on" nonsensically.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually I am technically a low tenor, voice wise - but I have a fairly large range, and can go down to a high base level range and up to a low alto level range....



I can hit low alto, thanks to years of practice, but am not very good at it. I can do Bass with some ease.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You need help.




MOI?!   

Why do you think I need help, perchance?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was talking about the pleasing myself to Kate part.....Been there, done that......a lot. Aurora was in the mix once too. Sorry Aurora.



I'm almost speechless. Almost. Then again anything I say can and will be held against me in a court of law.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I can hit low alto, thanks to years of practice, but am not very good at it. I can do Bass with some ease.




Just like Topper, eh?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh don't mind me    ... I am just "carrying on" nonsensically.



You tend to do a lot of that.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... the wagnerian bullywug helmet reference drove away frogman again.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just like Topper, eh?



 :\ Guess so.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You tend to do a lot of that.




 

Nonsense!   

Uhh ... I mean ...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm almost speechless. Almost. Then again anything I say can and will be held against me in a court of law.




Yeah, I held back in that post, um....for the good of Eric's Grandma......I really hope Aurora doesnt get mad at me for this. I'm not sure I could come back here if she honestly got mad...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> MOI?!
> 
> Why do you think I need help, perchance?



You keep carrying on about hafrog and this helmet. If you make one more refrence to this helm I am going to demand pics of its existance, just like I demand pics of your shack.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Guess so.




Here is the exact quote: "...specially Topper, who could growl away in the bass like a good one, and never swell the large veins in his forehead, or get red in the face over it."

It's from Dickens' Christmas Carol.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nonsense!
> 
> Uhh ... I mean ...



See, there you go again.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I held back in that post, um....for the good of Eric's Grandma......



I need to find a place where you don't have to hold back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's from Dickens' Christmas Carol.



It has been a very very long time since I've seen it. Never read it, I think.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to find a place where you don't have to hold back.




Remember, I talk a big game but.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to find a place where you don't have to hold back.



Nothingland? Nutkinland?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You keep carrying on about hafrog and this helmet. If you make one more refrence to this helm I am going to demand pics of its existance, just like I demand pics of your shack.




I refuse all threats! I'll not be swaggered into compliance by some ... some ... e-kitty!    

Somebody defend me ... where is DannyAlcatraz when you need him? I protest. I won't take this lying down (in fact I am sitting right now...)! You've not heard the last of this!

I ... I ... I ... [Swoons and faints with a THUNK!]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BRB. Need to feed the cat and make some lemonade.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Remember, I talk a big game but.......




[Recovers from swoon....]

Aww ... you're just a big Irda sweetie GM. 

We love you anyway!

So there!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I really hope Aurora doesnt get mad at me for this. I'm not sure I could come back here if she honestly got mad...



Then try to control yourself until you hear from her. You don't want to push things too far. The problem I think you're running into is you're new to this and a little excited. Throttle down a little.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I refuse all threats! I'll not be swaggered into compliance by some ... some ... e-kitty!
> 
> Somebody defend me ... where is DannyAlcatraz when you need him? I protest. I won't take this lying down (in fact I am sitting right now...)! You've not heard the last of this!
> 
> I ... I ... I ... [Swoons and faints with a THUNK!]




*Jumps in front Myc, sword drawn and gleaming in the sunlight*

Ill protect you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then try to control yourself until you hear from her. You don't want to push things too far. The problem I think you're running into is you're new to this and a little excited. Throttle down a little.




Ive liked women for many years Ive just receintly allowed myself to act on it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Remember, I talk a big game but.......



So do I but I love talking to you.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Jumps in front Myc, sword drawn and gleaming in the sunlight*
> 
> Ill protect you.




See ...    ... protection has arrived! Yay!

You're hired!   

Say ... wanna cup of turkish coffee? [Hands GM the demitasse]

Drink slowly - savor it - oops! Careful: it's hot!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So do I but I love talking to you.




This my first regular board in a long time and I rather like it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nothingland? Nutkinland?



I'm not inviting her to Nothingland. I don't think she'll like it. It's definitely a place she doesn't have to worry about holding back though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> See ...    ... protection has arrived! Yay!
> 
> You're hired!
> 
> Say ... wanna cup of turkish coffee? [Hands GM the demitasse]
> 
> Drink slowly - savor it - oops! Careful: it's hot!




Sure, Ill try it, here, hold my sword a second.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> This my first regular board in a long time and I rather like it.




Train whistle screams - WOOOOOOOOO!!!

Conductor yells: "Boooaaaaaarrrrrdddddddd!"


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not inviting her to Nothingland. I don't think she'll like it. It's definitely a place she doesn't have to worry about holding back though.




Nothingland?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive liked women for many years Ive just receintly allowed myself to act on it.



That's what I'm saying. The acting on it is new. You feel safe here among your friends and can be honest. That's a good thing. I'm just giving some friendly advice. Too much of a good thing is still too much.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sure, Ill try it, here, hold my sword a second.




Umm ... maybe you should give me the sheath too so I don't get all the dust and dirt I track around on it?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what I'm saying. The acting on it is new. You feel safe here among your friends and can be honest. That's a good thing. I'm just giving some friendly advice. Too much of a good thing is still too much.




Point taken, except theres no such thing as too much Kate........Mmmmmmmm, Kate.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nothingland?




Don't worry GM ... I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nothingland?



It's a moderated message board that is invite only. There are few rules. As long as you don't break those rules you can say and do what ever you want.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... maybe you should give me the sheath too so I don't get all the dust and dirt I track around on it?




Here you go then.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't worry GM ... I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.




Much to do about nothing then?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Point taken, except theres no such thing as too much Kate........Mmmmmmmm, Kate.



Kate is free game. Go for it. I'm talking about involving other hivers in your fantasy. Unless it's me.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Here you go then.




Thanks!   

[Carefully slides the sword into the sheath.]

Now drink up good madam! Fru will be back any second from feeding the beast.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Much to do about nothing then?




ROFL!!!!

EXCELLENT GM!    

You're the first person in here since Heckler to bombard me with Shakespearian twists of words!    Well ... I deserve it no doubt.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's a moderated message board that is invite only. There are few rules. As long as you don't break those rules you can say and do what ever you want.




So I cant even take a look then?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> [Carefully slides the sword into the sheath.]
> 
> Now drink up good madam! Fru will be back any second from feeding the beast.




Id better be properly caffinated to be prepared.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I refuse all threats! I'll not be swaggered into compliance by some ... some ... e-kitty!
> 
> Somebody defend me ... where is DannyAlcatraz when you need him? I protest. I won't take this lying down (in fact I am sitting right now...)! You've not heard the last of this!
> 
> I ... I ... I ... [Swoons and faints with a THUNK!]















Classic!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So I cant even take a look then?



Nope. It's a Not Work Safe site as well. 

If you really want to check it out I can try yo get an invite to send you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!
> 
> EXCELLENT GM!
> 
> You're the first person in here since Heckler to bombard me with Shakespearian twists of words!    Well ... I deserve it no doubt.




Well you know......punning is such sweet sorrow.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Train whistle screams - WOOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> Conductor yells: "Boooaaaaaarrrrrdddddddd!"



I like it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope. It's a Not Work Safe site as well.
> 
> If you really want to check it out I can try yo get an invite to send you.




Its not a big deal really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Much to do about nothing then?



Its always something.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... the wagnerian bullywug helmet reference drove away frogman again.  :\



Or, you know, actually working.


----------



## Mycanid

Oh no!   

I ... feel ... can you sense it?!

What is happening to me?   

AUGH!!!! Arrrrrghhh! Clammy webs of deep magic all around me!!! Howlong have I been buried beneath the earth! Horrible faces all around!!!

No!    No! Away with you! I'll not!

No! No! AIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!!

[Mycanid vanishes in a burst of eldritch energy with an expression of horror on his face!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> [Carefully slides the sword into the sheath.]
> 
> Now drink up good madam! Fru will be back any second from feeding the beast.



My Fruitcup is not a beast she is a tender loving cat, that is if she knows you personally.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh no!
> 
> I ... feel ... can you sense it?!
> 
> What is happening to me?
> 
> AUGH!!!! Arrrrrghhh! Clammy webs of deep magic all around me!!! Howlong have I been buried beneath the earth! Horrible faces all around!!!
> 
> No!    No! Away with you! I'll not!
> 
> No! No! AIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!!
> 
> [Mycanid vanishes in a burst of eldritch energy with an expression of horror on his face!"




Damn, and he had my sword!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My Fruitcup is not a beast she is a tender loving cat, that is if she knows you personally.



"Fruitcup" Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh no!
> 
> I ... feel ... can you sense it?!
> 
> What is happening to me?
> 
> AUGH!!!! Arrrrrghhh! Clammy webs of deep magic all around me!!! Howlong have I been buried beneath the earth! Horrible faces all around!!!
> 
> No!    No! Away with you! I'll not!
> 
> No! No! AIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!!
> 
> [Mycanid vanishes in a burst of eldritch energy with an expression of horror on his face!"



What the dilly?


----------



## Aeson

I'm thinking of starting a hivemind board for just us. It will be unmoderated and we can say what ever we want. Any interest?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Fruitcup" Bwahahahahahaha



Please don't make fun of my cat, I love her very deeply.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of starting a hivemind board for just us. It will be unmoderated and we can say what ever we want. Any interest?




Perhaps.......


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its always something.



That's Somethingland.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of starting a hivemind board for just us. It will be unmoderated and we can say what ever we want. Any interest?



Oh hells yes!!!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Fruitcup" Bwahahahahahaha



That was my reaction as well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Please don't make fun of my cat, I love her very deeply.




I'm sorry, that is just an unusual name. Im sure she is a lovely cat.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's Somethingland.



Wasn't aware there was actually such a forum with that name.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, that is just an unusual name. Im sure she is a lovely cat.




{Appears in a puff of smoke!}

It's okay! I'm back everyone!   

{Gives Goldmoon her sword}


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, that is just an unusual name. Im sure she is a lovely cat.



Her name is Fruity, because it perfectly describes her personality. I like call her Fruitsy or Fruitcup, she responds to both.


----------



## Aeson

We could set it up with all adult forums with different kinks. We'll have to keep images to a minimum and tasteful for those at work.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of starting a hivemind board for just us. It will be unmoderated and we can say what ever we want. Any interest?



*shrug*  Most of the reason I'm here is convenience.  I'm already logged into ENWorld, may as well check off-topic.  Plus, as I've said, I'm browsing from work.  Words are pretty much fine, but I can't be browsing pictures of naked starlets, no matter how saucy.

Last but not least, unmoderated we could go over the end Eric's Grandma-wise, but the other limits on ENWorld are politics and religion, always a good thing.  Get us all together without those limits and you may find we stop liking each other quite so much as we have wide differences in beliefs and stances.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> {Appears in a puff of smoke!}
> 
> It's okay! I'm back everyone!
> 
> {Gives Goldmoon her sword}



So, what the heck happened?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> {Appears in a puff of smoke!}
> 
> It's okay! I'm back everyone!
> 
> {Gives Goldmoon her sword}




Thank you, I love this sword...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wasn't aware there was actually such a forum with that name.



I think it's gone private or closed down but there was.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Her name is Fruity, because it perfectly describes her personality. I like call her Fruitsy or Fruitcup, she responds to both.




Wha?   

Reads back several posts....

Oh ... your CAT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Most of the reason I'm here is convenience.  I'm already logged into ENWorld, may as well check off-topic.  Plus, as I've said, I'm browsing from work.  Words are pretty much fine, but I can't be browsing pictures of naked starlets, no matter how saucy.
> 
> Last but not least, unmoderated we could go over the end Eric's Grandma-wise, but the other limits on ENWorld are politics and religion, always a good thing.  Get us all together without those limits and you may find we stop liking each other quite so much as we have wide differences in beliefs and stances.
> 
> Just my thoughts.



Hmmm....hadn't thought about that...god points hafrog.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Most of the reason I'm here is convenience.  I'm already logged into ENWorld, may as well check off-topic.  Plus, as I've said, I'm browsing from work.  Words are pretty much fine, but I can't be browsing pictures of naked starlets, no matter how saucy.
> 
> Last but not least, unmoderated we could go over the end Eric's Grandma-wise, but the other limits on ENWorld are politics and religion, always a good thing.  Get us all together without those limits and you may find we stop liking each other quite so much as we have wide differences in beliefs and stances.
> 
> Just my thoughts.




Hmm ... I would agree with some of what the amphibian says [despite his horrible taste in helmets] ... I would "man the hive" just to keep the thing going.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

By the way TOW, I love discoverkate.com. Thank you from the bottom of my......well you know.....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, what the heck happened?




Umm ... you wouldn't believe me if I told you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thank you, I love this sword...



I like to hold mine from the hilt.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it's gone private or closed down but there was.



I think it was just another name for Nutkinland at the time.  I was there if I recall correctly.  But then apparently Nothingland and Nutkinland are no longer the same?  So, for all I know, it could have become its own entity as well, while I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thank you, I love this sword...




You are very welcome GM ... it ... umm ... came in  ... handy.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Most of the reason I'm here is convenience.  I'm already logged into ENWorld, may as well check off-topic.  Plus, as I've said, I'm browsing from work.  Words are pretty much fine, but I can't be browsing pictures of naked starlets, no matter how saucy.
> 
> Last but not least, unmoderated we could go over the end Eric's Grandma-wise, but the other limits on ENWorld are politics and religion, always a good thing.  Get us all together without those limits and you may find we stop liking each other quite so much as we have wide differences in beliefs and stances.
> 
> Just my thoughts.




Yeah, I can be a mean, mean, nasty bitch if Im pushed into it.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... you wouldn't believe me if I told you.



Try me.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Most of the reason I'm here is convenience.  I'm already logged into ENWorld, may as well check off-topic.  Plus, as I've said, I'm browsing from work.  Words are pretty much fine, but I can't be browsing pictures of naked starlets, no matter how saucy.
> 
> Last but not least, unmoderated we could go over the end Eric's Grandma-wise, but the other limits on ENWorld are politics and religion, always a good thing.  Get us all together without those limits and you may find we stop liking each other quite so much as we have wide differences in beliefs and stances.
> 
> Just my thoughts.



Maybe with some moderation. We can as a group agree on the rules. How about that? I did address the images thing in another post. The no nudity rule is actually a server rule and not just a site rule. CM can't show them either. The server host doesn't want it on the server.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ...god points hafrog.



Well, I wouldn't go THAT far.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like to hold mine from the hilt.




Ok, but Im not partial to the shortsword, sorry


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think it was just another name for Nutkinland at the time.  I was there if I recall correctly.  But then apparently Nothingland and Nutkinland are no longer the same?  So, for all I know, it could have become its own entity as well, while I wasn't paying attention.



Nothingland/Nutkinland/Damnation Army are all the same. It's gone back to Nothingland recently.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You are very welcome GM ... it ... umm ... came in  ... handy.




Who'd you kill?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can be a mean, mean, nasty bitch if Im pushed into it.....




Awwww ....   

I am sure you have the SWEETEST disposition.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nothingland/Nutkinland/Damnation Army are all the same. It's gone back to Nothingland recently.



Okay.  Odd.  I miss the hippy Nutkinland, that was a fun one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe with some moderation. We can as a group agree on the rules. How about that? I did address the images thing in another post. The no nudity rule is actually a server rule and not just a site rule. CM can't show them either. The server host doesn't want it on the server.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who'd you kill?




Me ... ME!    ... I didn't kill anybody ... I never said I killed anyone, did I?


----------



## Aeson

Double post.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, but Im not partial to the shortsword, sorry



Its a greatsword.


----------



## Goldmoon

OMG, I need my bunk!

Kate

Ok, NOW im useless for the day

Kate


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Try me.




No, no, no. There are LIMITS that the mammalian mind can grasp when it comes to ... understanding the fungal one. Let's leave it at that....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, but Im not partial to the shortsword, sorry



OUCH! 

How short is too short for you? You keep talking about it. Size must really matter to you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no. There are LIMITS that the mammalian mind can grasp when it comes to ... understanding the fungal one. Let's leave it at that....



I've got a broadened mind, and I've been with Del Griffith. I can take _*anything*_.


----------



## Mycanid

BTW ... I have been thinking of seeing Fantastic Four 2 ... any of you in here seen it? What are your thoughts? Is it worth it? Or should I wait for it to come out on DVD?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OMG, I need my bunk!
> 
> Kate
> 
> Ok, NOW im useless for the day
> 
> Kate




Those are not very good pictures. I thought you had a little more control than that.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got a broadened mind, and I've been with Del Griffith. I can take _*anything*_.




It's alright Fru ... it's not a question of space but of kind.  :\ 

You haven't missed out on anything ... worth ... your ... umm ... while.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> OUCH!
> 
> How short is too short for you? You keep talking about it. Size must really matter to you.



Well, a shortsword is traditionally about 18". . . so, she must want at least 2'.  Yowzers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OMG, I need my bunk!
> 
> Kate
> 
> Ok, NOW im useless for the day
> 
> Kate



MAMA MIA!!!!

**pent level rising**

I'm gonna need some sack time later.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those are not very good pictures. I thought you had a little more control than that.




Bad link on the3 second one, recheck it.....*drool*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's alright Fru ... it's not a question of space but of kind.  :\
> 
> You haven't missed out on anything ... worth ... your ... umm ... while.



OUT WITH IT!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bad link on the3 second one, recheck it.....*drool*



Yabba gazzaba.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bad link on the3 second one, recheck it.....*drool*



I see a group pic of a bunch of celebs that are all too skinny.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> OUT WITH IT!!




What?! [SHakes his head as if awaking from a dream]

Oh! Hello Fru!    How are you? What's been happening in the hive of late?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW ... I have been thinking of seeing Fantastic Four 2 ... any of you in here seen it? What are your thoughts? Is it worth it? Or should I wait for it to come out on DVD?



Myc if you were disappointed with the first, I'd say wait to see the second.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, a shortsword is traditionally about 18". . . so, she must want at least 2'.  Yowzers.



So when she wants a stallion she isn't kidding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What?! [SHakes his head as if awaking from a dream]
> 
> Oh! Hello Fru!    How are you? What's been happening in the hive of late?



I think the fungus has snapped.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Myc if you were disappointed with the first, I'd say wait to see the second.




Hmm ... didn't see the first. I have heard they reduce Galactus to a cloud and that the surfer DESTROYS him?!   

Which is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see a group pic of a bunch of celebs that are all too skinny.




Here is the second picture.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think the fungus has snapped.




SNapped?   

SNapped what? What are you talking about Fru?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> SNapped?
> 
> SNapped what? What are you talking about Fru?  :\



You know, Myc. . . denial isn't just a river in Egypt.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... didn't see the first. I have heard they reduce Galactus to a cloud and that the surfer DESTROYS him?!
> 
> Which is absolutely ridiculous.



TBPH, I haven't seen it yet. But if you aren't expecting a wonderful theater experience, I'd wait.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson? What in the hee haws is Fru going on about?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> By the way TOW, I love discoverkate.com. Thank you from the bottom of my......well you know.....




You are most welcome. 

Glad to have found you another outlet.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You know, Myc. . . denial isn't just a river in Egypt.   :\




Ha ha.

You too? Has everyone is here lost their marbles?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Here is the second picture.



Me thinks your link is broken.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ha ha.
> 
> You too? Has everyone is here lost their marbles?  :\



No, mine are in a box in the spare bedroom.  Why?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are most welcome.
> 
> Glad to have found you another outlet.




Man, I might be sore tomorrow morning.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ha ha.
> 
> You too? Has everyone is here lost their marbles?  :\



Nope. Just you. Methinks you've been reprogrammed by the fungal overlords.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aeson? What in the hee haws is Fru going on about?



I have no idea.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, mine are in a box in the spare bedroom.  Why?




Actually mine are at the bottom of a large green glass tinted vase that I put my Shasta Daisies in!

You collect flowers too hafrogman?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Me thinks your link is broken.




Oh, trust me, it works. I breath heavily every time I click on it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man, I might be sore tomorrow morning.....



from what?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have no idea.




[Scratches his cap in confusion]

.... Oh well.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, trust me, it works. I breath heavily every time I click on it.



This is what your link looks like to us. http://www.boomspeed.com/emonster/hotlink.gif


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> from what?




Ok, Ill come right out and say it, MASTURBATION Aeson.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aeson? What in the hee haws is Fru going on about?



I am talking about this:




			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> {Appears in a puff of smoke!}
> 
> It's okay! I'm back everyone!
> 
> {Gives Goldmoon her sword}




I asked you what happened then you told me to forget it. Twice. Then I spouted OUT WITH IT!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, Ill come right out and say it, MASTURBATION Aeson.....



*gasp*
Reported!



for using all caps.


----------



## Mycanid

[Begins to dance very slowly like a dervish]

Doo dah dah dee dah dah dee dah dah dah
Dah dee dah dah doo dah dah doo dah dah dah....

Dee dah dah dee dah dah dah dee dah dee dah dah
Dee dah dah dee dah dah dah dee dah dee dah dah.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, Ill come right out and say it, MASTURBATION Aeson.....



I was looking for a more detailed description but I'll back off now. I think that sword swing got a little too close to my boy parts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, trust me, it works. I breath heavily every time I click on it.



If it works, then why am I getting a forbidden message from Avant and IE?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is what your link looks like to us. http://www.boomspeed.com/emonster/hotlink.gif




Try this then, I have it bookmarked now.....

http://www.discoverkate.com/gallery/data/media/34/1998-03_movieline.jpg


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Begins to dance very slowly like a dervish]
> 
> Doo dah dah dee dah dah dee dah dah dah
> Dah dee dah dah doo dah dah doo dah dah dah....
> 
> Dee dah dah dee dah dah dah dee dah dee dah dah
> Dee dah dah dee dah dah dah dee dah dee dah dah.



You seriously need help.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am talking about this:
> 
> I asked you what happened then you told me to forget it. Twice. Then I spouted OUT WITH IT!




DOOO dah dah dah DEE dah dah dee dah dah dah
Dah dee dah dah doo dah dah doo dah dah dah....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Try this then, I have it bookmarked now.....
> 
> http://www.discoverkate.com/gallery/data/media/34/1998-03_movieline.jpg



Still forbidden.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was looking for a more detailed description but I'll back off now. I think that sword swing got a little too close to my boy parts.




Sword swing?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You seriously need help.




Digireedoo music begins to play! 

[Fungus continues to dance!]

Doo dah dah dee dah dah dee dah dah dah
Dah dee dah dah doo dah dah doo dah dah dah....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DOOO dah dah dah DEE dah dah dee dah dah dah
> Dah dee dah dah doo dah dah doo dah dah dah....



Mycanid, you need to stop nipping at the peace pipe.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Still forbidden.




Wow, thats too bad. Its possibly the sexiest picture Ive ever seen.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Digireedoo music begins to play!
> 
> [Fungus continues to dance!]
> 
> Doo dah dah dee dah dah dee dah dah dah
> Dah dee dah dah doo dah dah doo dah dah dah....



Will someone please call an ambulance for the fungus?


----------



## Mycanid

Doo dah dah dee dah dah dee dah dah dah
Dah dee dah dah doo dah dah doo dah dah dah

Doo dah dah dah dah dee dah dah dah .... ddaaaaahhhhhh.

[Dance ends]

Ahh .... I feel much better now.     A little known fact is that Californian myconid sometimes have to dance to set up the mind meld link with far off circles.

Now ... what were we talking about?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man, I might be sore tomorrow morning.....




Just find an appropriate way to thank me...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Gotta go help my dad with the groceries, I'll be back.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now ... what were we talking about?



Your evasion of questions.

A pathological fear of the truth, I think.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Doo dah dah dee dah dah dee dah dah dah
> Dah dee dah dah doo dah dah doo dah dah dah
> 
> Doo dah dah dah dah dee dah dah dah .... ddaaaaahhhhhh.
> 
> [Dance ends]
> 
> Ahh .... I feel much better now.     A little known fact is that Californian myconid sometimes have to dance to set up the mind meld link with far off circles.
> 
> Now ... what were we talking about?




We were discussing me and Kate going at it....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gotta go help my dad with the groceries, I'll be back.




Groceries?    We were talking about groceries?

...

Oh ... and Kate Winslet. Silly me.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your evasion of questions.
> 
> A pathological fear of the truth, I think.




Ah yes! The path followed by those seeking logical answers to life's queries ... hmmm ... ponders.


----------



## Mycanid

Eep! Double post!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sword swing?



I think I annoyed you a bit. It was a small joke to defuse the situation.


----------



## The_Warlock

I think it has to do with a cache issue - too many links means they think someone has direct linked and are trying to bypass their site and ads....

You mean this pic...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I annoyed you a bit. It was a small joke to defuse the situation.




Nah, I wasnt annoyed. Ill let you know If I get annoyed....


----------



## Mycanid

Well .... all I have to say Frogman is that you are a gentlphibian for caring so much for pointing out any perceived foibes of my personality to me.

How can I thank you?

Carob bunnies and peeps?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think it has to do with a cache issue - too many links means they think someone has direct linked and are trying to bypass their site and ads....
> 
> You mean this pic...




*shudder* Oh my god yes, thats the one.....Shes undressing me with her eyes.


----------



## Mycanid

[Can't hold it in any longer!]

ROFLMAO!!!!!

  

Oh! My sides! Ow!

[Stamps his feet with glee!]

Okay ... okay ... lemme calm down a bit here.....   

Anybody ever told you all you were great? Not many people would put up with my antics and carry on as much as I do every once in a while!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *shudder* Oh my god yes, thats the one.....




If you are shuddering, I definitely expect a commensurate thank you.   

I'm outta here hive. 

Don't attract the moderators while I'm gone, I like chatting with you to much. chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If you are shuddering, I definitely expect a commensurate thank you.
> 
> I'm outta here hive.
> 
> Don't attract the moderators while I'm gone, I like chatting with you to much. chuckle




Later TOW, thanks again.

Speaking of outta here, I need to make ready for the next shift. Have a good day Hivers. 

Again, I'm sorry if I crossed the line Aurora.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If you are shuddering, I definitely expect a commensurate thank you.
> 
> I'm outta here hive.
> 
> Don't attract the moderators while I'm gone, I like chatting with you to much. chuckle




Awww ...   

Ah well. Doom must be fed after all.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well .... all I have to say Frogman is that you are a gentlphibian for caring so much for pointing out any perceived foibes of my personality to me.
> 
> How can I thank you?
> 
> Carob bunnies and peeps?



   Now, there are certain things that just aren't funny.  Nazis?  Uproarious.  Terrorism?  Laugh-a-minute.  But carob?!  Not even in jest Myc, not even in jest.

And NEVER ingest.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now, there are certain things that just aren't funny.  Nazis?  Uproarious.  Terrorism?  Laugh-a-minute.  But carob?!  Not even in jest Myc, not even in jest.
> 
> And NEVER ingest.




Oh hooooo!    I know what to bring YOU Sunday after next!

Okay then ... but what about the peeps?!   

http://www.junkfoodnews.net/JUST-BORN-MARSHMALLOW-PEEPS.jpg


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay then ... but what about the peeps?!



They're alright for conduct mad scientific experiments on. . . 

They're just as inedible, but at least they clearly advertise that fact, unlike carob which likes to disguise itself as chocolate.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Later TOW, thanks again.
> 
> Speaking of outta here, I need to make ready for the next shift. Have a good day Hivers.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry if I crossed the line Aurora.




Aww ... both the warlock AND the GM are leaving. *Sigh.* Ah well. Adios ma'am.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> They're alright for conduct mad scientific experiments on. . .
> 
> They're just as inedible, but at least they clearly advertise that fact, unlike carob which likes to disguise itself as chocolate.




Hmm ... must be a plot?  :\


----------



## Aeson

CYA Warlock.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> CYA Warlock.




Oh dear ... feel a craving to go cook a huge bowl of top ramen.

BB in a sec!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... didn't see the first. I have heard they reduce Galactus to a cloud and that the surfer DESTROYS him?!
> 
> Which is absolutely ridiculous.





Well having Galacti-Puss (the Cosmic TJs Big Boy) actually be a 30 foot guy in a purple helm with antlers and a skirt may have come off a little hokey.

Not saying the movie had a better version...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Can't hold it in any longer!]
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! My sides! Ow!
> 
> [Stamps his feet with glee!]
> 
> Okay ... okay ... lemme calm down a bit here.....
> 
> Anybody ever told you all you were great? Not many people would put up with my antics and carry on as much as I do every once in a while!



Damn, looks like I'm overlooking the punchline.


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> They're alright for conduct mad scientific experiments on. . .
> 
> They're just as inedible, but at least they clearly advertise that fact, unlike carob which likes to disguise itself as chocolate.





Dont get me started on the Carob rant again and its sinister connection the the Nelson Brothers!!!

Must...Surpress...Childhood...Trauma!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh hooooo!    I know what to bring YOU Sunday after next!
> 
> Okay then ... but what about the peeps?!
> 
> http://www.junkfoodnews.net/JUST-BORN-MARSHMALLOW-PEEPS.jpg



Definetely bring the peeps; thats good stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Dont get me started on the Carob rant again and its sinister connection the the Nelson Brothers!!!
> 
> Must...Surpress...Childhood...Trauma!!!!



Whats happening Hero?


----------



## hero4hire

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening Hero?




Not much. At work prepping for the start of My PbP Game tomorrow. Waiting on a call that My lady went into labor and I should rush her to the hospital. But after the Doc's appointment today methinks that might be wishful thinking and they will have to induce her labor.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, time for the weekend!  Would be better if I wasn't working Sunday tho...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Not much. At work prepping for the start of My PbP Game tomorrow. Waiting on a call that My lady went into labor and I should rush her to the hospital. But after the Doc's appointment today methinks that might be wishful thinking and they will have to induce her labor.



Ack. Well, I'm sending a prayer your way.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yay, time for the weekend!  Would be better if I wasn't working Sunday tho...



Hi DM.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Well having Galacti-Puss (the Cosmic TJs Big Boy) actually be a 30 foot guy in a purple helm with antlers and a skirt may have come off a little hokey.
> 
> Not saying the movie had a better version...




Hey! I LIKE the guy with the antlers.


----------



## Mycanid

Back ... and fortified with a humongous bowl of ramen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Back ... and fortified with a humongous bowl of ramen.



You use the flavor packets?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Not much. At work prepping for the start of My PbP Game tomorrow. Waiting on a call that My lady went into labor and I should rush her to the hospital. But after the Doc's appointment today methinks that might be wishful thinking and they will have to induce her labor.




*sigh* ... I'm just sitting and reading this living all the way across the country and not liking it ... you must be a bit ... uncomfortable? ... wouldn't want to be in your shoes ...

Besides ... they are too big anyway!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You use the flavor packets?




Nah ... I just dump a bottle of Dave's Insanity Sauce in it and I'm fine. Plenty of flavor there.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yay, time for the weekend!  Would be better if I wasn't working Sunday tho...




Hey! I just noticed this!

How ya doing DM?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nah ... I just dump a bottle of Dave's Insanity Sauce in it and I'm fine. Plenty of flavor there.



Just the Insanity Sauce?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just the Insanity Sauce?




I'm just joking with you Fru ... I can't stand hot sauce. I use the flavor packet stuff.

As a friend of mine said: "Hot sauce?! Cooked oatmeal with nothing in it is too hot for you!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm just joking with you Fru ... I can't stand hot sauce. I use the flavor packet stuff.
> 
> As a friend of mine said: "Hot sauce?! Cooked oatmeal with nothing in it is too hot for you!"



Oh. I try to avoid the flavor packet. Some are just too salty for me (like the Shrimp flavor). I do add my own seasoning though and add a dash of green tobasco.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*busts out in song*_

Just a castaway, an island lost at sea, oh
Another lonely day, with no one here but me, oh
More loneliness than any man could bear
Rescue me before I fall into despair, oh

I'll send an S.O.S. to the world
I'll send an S.O.S. to the world
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle, yeah
Message in a bottle, yeah

A year has passed since I wrote my note
But I should have known this right from the start
Only hope can keep me together
Love can mend your life or
Love can break your heart

I'll send an S.O.S. to the world
I'll send an S.O.S. to the world
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle, yeah
Message in a bottle, yeah
Message in a bottle, yeah
Message in a bottle, yeah

Walked out this morning, don't believe what I saw
Hundred billion bottles washed up on the shore
Seems I'm not alone at being alone
Hundred billion castaways, looking for a home

I'll send an S.O.S. to the world
I'll send an S.O.S. to the world
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
I hope that someone gets my
Message in a bottle, yeah
Message in a bottle, yeah
Message in a bottle, yeah
Message in a bottle, yeah
Sending out at an S.O.S.
Sending out at an S.O.S.
Sending out at an S.O.S.
Sending out at an S.O.S.
Sending out at an S.O.S.
Sending out at an S.O.S...


----------



## Mycanid

Ahhh .... the police. 

I used to listen to them a lot.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *sigh* ... I'm just sitting and reading this living all the way across the country and not liking it ... you must be a bit ... uncomfortable? ... wouldn't want to be in your shoes ...
> 
> Besides ... they are too big anyway!




Size 13s.

Yeah just gotta hope for the best. We have done everything we can doon our end.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm just joking with you Fru ... I can't stand hot sauce. I use the flavor packet stuff.
> 
> As a friend of mine said: "Hot sauce?! Cooked oatmeal with nothing in it is too hot for you!"





Me I can drink it from the bottle. I put it on eggs, mac n cheese, chicken, whatever....


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Me I can drink it from the bottle. I put it on eggs, mac n cheese, chicken, whatever....




Blech!   

Well ... you can have my portion, that's for sure!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A doo-doo-doo, a da-da-da, thats all I want to say to you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Everything she do is magic, evey little thing she do turns me on.


----------



## Mycanid

My fave on the album was actually Invisible Sun....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My fave on the album was actually Invisible Sun....



Listening to that song right now


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... be back in a bit ... hafta go crawl under some comps for a while .  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Blech!
> 
> Well ... you can have my portion, that's for sure!





Mmmm....More hot sauce....


----------



## Mycanid

Man ... fast work! Hats off to the mods!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man ... fast work! Hats off to the mods!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man ... fast work! Hats off to the mods!




_A-wha-??_


----------



## Mycanid

There was a SPAM thread that popped up in the off-topic. I IM'd a mod. It was gone in literally FIFTEEN SECONDS after I IM'd him!   

HUZZAH!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man ... fast work! Hats off to the mods!



Did you report another spam post?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you report another spam post?




I have reported prolly 15-20 SPAM posts over the past few months ... and more before that.

No SPAM gonna sneak in the off-topic forum while the fungus is on duty!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have reported prolly 15-20 SPAM posts over the past few months ... and more before that.
> 
> No SPAM gonna sneak in the off-topic forum while the fungus is on duty!




_Mycanid Jones_: SPAM Detective!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> _Mycanid Jones_: SPAM Detective!




[Mission Impossible theme music begins!]

Dun dun DA NAN dun dun DUH NUN
Dun dun DA NAN dun dun DUH NUN....

Yeah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Mission Impossible theme music begins!]
> 
> Dun dun DA NAN dun dun DUH NUN
> Dun dun DA NAN dun dun DUH NUN....
> 
> Yeah!



Hehe.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There was a SPAM thread that popped up in the off-topic. I IM'd a mod. It was gone in literally FIFTEEN SECONDS after I IM'd him!
> 
> HUZZAH!




Weird cause I was talking with someone on a thread for like 45 minutes before it got deleted.  Was sad too since we'd racked up like 20 posts each on that thread.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Mission Impossible theme music begins!]
> 
> Dun dun DA NAN dun dun DUH NUN
> Dun dun DA NAN dun dun DUH NUN....
> 
> Yeah!




I was thinking more of the Police Squad Theme


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi DM.




Howdy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! I just noticed this!
> 
> How ya doing DM?




That's fine.  Took a while to get home after doing a little bit of shopping and then missing the bus due to construction.  Stupid lack of signs telling me that my bus turns off on the previous block while EVERY SINGLE OTHER FREAKING BUS turns off at the one I was sitting at...


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Weird cause I was talking with someone on a thread for like 45 minutes before it got deleted.  Was sad too since we'd racked up like 20 posts each on that thread.




I wasn't around.   

Although I think Bront posted the heads up to the mods in the meta forum.

Huya Dog Moon ... just thinking of you, wondering where you were.  TGIF, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of the Police Squad Theme




No!  Shoulda been thinking about the inspector gadget theme!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahhh .... the police.
> 
> I used to listen to them a lot.




I heard a remix of that song once.  Sounded neat.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's fine.  Took a while to get home after doing a little bit of shopping and then missing the bus due to construction.  Stupid lack of signs telling me that my bus turns off on the previous block while EVERY SINGLE OTHER FREAKING BUS turns off at the one I was sitting at...




Bummer.


----------



## hero4hire

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No!  Shoulda been thinking about the inspector gadget theme!





Are we back on Inspector Gadget. I thought we already established Mycanid disavowed all knowledge of the Bumbling Cyborg.

Besides Leslie Neilsen looks way more like a Mushroom.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I wasn't around.
> 
> Although I think Bront posted the heads up to the mods in the meta forum.
> 
> Huya Dog Moon ... just thinking of you, wondering where you were.  TGIF, eh?




Looking forward to dnd tomorrow and playing a little Arkham Horror, but not so much for the working on Sunday.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No!  Shoulda been thinking about the inspector gadget theme!




Well ... at least I know what this is now.


----------



## Dog Moon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Are we back on Inspector Gadget. I thought we already established Mycanid disavowed all knowledge of the Bumbling Cyborg.
> 
> Besides Leslie Neilsen looks way more like a Mushroom.




No no no, the CARTOON, not the movie.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Are we back on Inspector Gadget. I thought we already established Mycanid disavowed all knowledge of the Bumbling Cyborg.
> 
> Besides Leslie Neilsen looks way more like a Mushroom.




I'll take Mission Impossible still ... http://youtube.com/watch?v=0aWpXPF0gZk&mode=related&search=



Whoa! With synth digireedoos! Woohoo!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Looking forward to dnd tomorrow and playing a little Arkham Horror, but not so much for the working on Sunday.




That should be nice ... 

Relaxing weekend.

I have a hectic week ahead of me, and am trying to catch up on a bunch of things before then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Howdy.



What have you been up to?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No!  Shoulda been thinking about the inspector gadget theme!



Love the gadget theme, it gets so easily stuck in my cranium.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Love the gadget theme, it gets so easily stuck in my cranium.




Same.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Are we back on Inspector Gadget. I thought we already established Mycanid disavowed all knowledge of the Bumbling Cyborg.
> 
> Besides Leslie Neilsen looks way more like a Mushroom.




Okay ... I am lost ... what movie is this?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... I am lost ... what movie is this?



 Spy Hard?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same.




Kinda figured.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Spy Hard?




Is this a CR rating for something you are not telling me Fru?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kinda figured.



great minds...


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... I am lost ... what movie is this?




Police Squad aired back in 1982. It was made by the same guys who made the Airplane movies. (The spoof movies about airplane disasters)

They made a couple Movies with the same character played by Leslie Neilsen called naked Gun.

All slapstick and goofy humour.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Is this a CR rating for something you are not telling me Fru?



I wasn't actually sure of the movie, so I took a guess.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Police Squad aired back in 1982. It was made by the same guys who made the Airplane movies. (The spoof movies about airplane disasters)
> 
> They made a couple Movies with the same character played by Leslie Neilsen called naked Gun.
> 
> All slapstick and goofy humour.




Oh yeah ... I remember the naked gun movie.... Hmm... He looks like a fungus eh? Never noticed....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> All slapstick and goofy humour.



Same with Spy Hard. And never heard of Ploice Squad, but I have watched Police Academy (movies and animated series)


----------



## Mycanid

Yuck ... me does not like Top Ramen.   

But what can you do when there is nothing else about?  :\ 

Hero! Quick! I need a squash pizza! Phone my mom and have her send one Priority Overnight! Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## hero4hire

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Same with Spy Hard. And never heard of Ploice Squad, but I have watched Police Academy (movies and animated series)




Airplane, Police Squad, Naked Gun, Hot Shots, Spy Hard, Scary Movie (some of them anyway) were all made by the same bunch of guys  a comedy filmmaking trio consisting of David Zucker, Jim Abrahams and Jerry Zucker. They were all in a theater group called _"Kentucky Fried Theater". _ This led to a sketch film, Kentucky Fried Movie in '77 which led to the whole slew of movies after.

They pretty much invented and defined the "Spoof" films.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yuck ... me does not like Top Ramen.
> 
> But what can you do when there is nothing else about?  :\
> 
> Hero! Quick! I need a squash pizza! Phone my mom and have her send one Priority Overnight! Ahhhhhh!!!





I will be sure to add plenty of Hot Sauce.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I will be sure to add plenty of Hot Sauce.



Dave's Insanity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've been up since 1:30 am so I'm calling it a day. 

Egads! Over 400 posts in two consecutive days, that is definetely a record for me.


----------



## Mycanid

Kay Fru ... snore away sir.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kay Fru ... snore away sir.



Later Myc!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> ...They were all in a theater group called _"Kentucky Fried Theater". _ This led to a sketch film, Kentucky Fried Movie in '77 which led to the whole slew of movies after. They pretty much invented and defined the "Spoof" films....




Hmm ... this I did not know.  :\ 

Where'd you learn all this hero?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Later Myc!




Spakoynay nohchay!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... this I did not know.  :\
> 
> Where'd you learn all this hero?




Eclectic but useless knowledge....

I like knowing who made what..who starred in what...when...etc.

Just like I know just about any superhero's height and weight. Does one really need to know such info? Not really .

<<sigh>> if only I could use my abilities for good. :\


----------



## hero4hire

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been up since 1:30 am so I'm calling it a day.
> 
> .




Cya Fru!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Eclectic but useless knowledge....
> 
> I like knowing who made what..who starred in what...when...etc.
> 
> Just like I know just about any superhero's height and weight. Does one really need to know such info? Not really .
> 
> <<sigh>> if only I could use my abilities for good. :\




Ahh ... "Jeopardy facts" as an acquaintance of mine calls them. 

BTW ... I know I have said it several times before now, but it is great to be able to talk to you in here ... (even if under these SINISTER disguises!  ) ... it has been way too long.  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahh ... "Jeopardy facts" as an acquaintance of mine calls them.
> 
> BTW ... I know I have said it several times before now, but it is great to be able to talk to you in here ... (even if under these SINISTER disguises!  ) ... it has been way too long.  :\




Definitely. Though I wouldn't call your disguise so sinister. You portray the very model of a fine upstanding fungus. (Of course there in lies the sinisterness. *Mwahahahaha!*   )

You are a Humongous Fungus Among Us!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Definitely. Though I wouldn't call your disguise so sinister. You portray the very model of a fine upstanding fungus. (Of course there in lies the sinisterness. *Mwahahahaha!*   )




Hmm ... well they DO have fungi that hang sideways. So I guess I AM technically "upstanding".

OTOH I guess I must be a worth something nutrition wise as I have not fallen into the "better kicked than picked" category ....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

I was thinking that that would be a good avatar logo "There's a fungus among us..."

Dog Moon actually suggested it.

Unfortunately the first image that came to mind was the Lord Humongous from Mad Max.   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:MadmaxII5q.jpg


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... well they DO have fungi that hang sideways. So I guess I AM technically "upstanding".
> 
> OTOH I guess I must be a worth something nutrition wise as I have not fallen into the "better kicked than picked" category ....  :\




Wait..Did you just say "Eat me!" to me? Why I never!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was thinking that that would be a good avatar logo "There's a fungus among us..."
> 
> Dog Moon actually suggested it.
> 
> Unfortunately the first image that came to mind was the Lord Humongous from Mad Max.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:MadmaxII5q.jpg




Man..I didnt even need to click that. I know who Lord Humongous is...Heck can't you see the family resemblance? I think he was my Uncle or something...


----------



## The_Warlock

Darnit...Fru gone...

Well, may I introduce....

FRUTENKHAMEN!!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Wait..Did you just say "Eat me!" to me? Why I never!




Okay ... now I am lost.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

The avatariest Feline Pharoah....


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Man..I didnt even need to click that. I know who Lord Humongous is...Heck can't you see the family resemblance? I think he was my Uncle or something...




Hmm ... nahhh ...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Darnit...Fru gone...
> 
> Well, may I introduce....
> 
> FRUTENKHAMEN!!





  

I like it!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The avatariest Feline Pharoah....




Walk like an Egyptian!   

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MeBZDlnj9zo


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... now I am lost.  :\




You said you were "worth something nutritional wise".

Get it? eh? eh? Oh nevermind...

BTW did you know Lord Humongous was a Pro Wrestler?

Actually he was several wrestlers...

http://www.oldschool-wrestling.com/wwow/WWOW_Humongous.htm


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I like it!




I was trying to do these regal, King of Cats kind of Roman Bust drawings, and it just wasn't working, couldn't get the combination of bold strokes vs detail vs foreshortening...and then I was looking at the orginal pic...and suddenly thought...Egyptian Death Mask! That's IT! Inherently iconic, easily designed for face-on viewing. And then a little photoshop layering and opacity later, had a sort of light bronzed Cat Coin....


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You said you were "worth something nutritional wise".
> 
> Get it? eh? eh? Oh nevermind...
> 
> BTW did you know Lord Humongous was a Pro Wrestler?
> 
> Actually he was several wrestlers...
> 
> http://www.oldschool-wrestling.com/wwow/WWOW_Humongous.htm




No!    I didn't know!


----------



## The_Warlock

Alright...I'm outta here...

Later all


----------



## hero4hire

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I was trying to do these regal, King of Cats kind of Roman Bust drawings, and it just wasn't working, couldn't get the combination of bold strokes vs detail vs foreshortening...and then I was looking at the orginal pic...and suddenly thought...Egyptian Death Mask! That's IT! Inherently iconic, easily designed for face-on viewing. And then a little photoshop layering and opacity later, had a sort of light bronzed Cat Coin....




I wish I had Photoshop-fu...Or Photoshop even!


----------



## hero4hire

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alright...I'm outta here...
> 
> Later all




Wow I was almost knocked over by the breeze he was in and out so fast!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I was trying to do these regal, King of Cats kind of Roman Bust drawings, and it just wasn't working, couldn't get the combination of bold strokes vs detail vs foreshortening...and then I was looking at the orginal pic...and suddenly thought...Egyptian Death Mask! That's IT! Inherently iconic, easily designed for face-on viewing. And then a little photoshop layering and opacity later, had a sort of light bronzed Cat Coin....




Dangit! Now I git the Bangles stuck in my head!    

But seriously - I DO like the avatar! Hope Fru likes it too!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Wow I was almost knocked over by the breeze he was in and out so fast!




Poof!   

That's the guy that drew my avatar as well.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poof!
> 
> That's the guy that drew my avatar as well.




...and a wonderful job he did.

As we used to say back home_ "He's got mad skills, yo!"_


----------



## hero4hire

So in my Tuesday FTF Game everyone pretty much died storming the Fane of Tiamat.

Far too many bad decisions....

So one of us has started a new Eberron Game. We are about 3 weeks in, but it has been awful fun so far.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I wish I had Photoshop-fu...Or Photoshop even!




Ya know hero ... they have a freebie image editor out there called G.I.M.P. and make it for WIndows.

Lessee: You would need these three things:

1. The run-time environment. Install this FIRST! http://downloads.sourceforge.net/gimp-win/gtk+-2.10.11-setup.exe

2. The program. Install this SECOND. http://downloads.sourceforge.net/gimp-win/gimp-2.2.15-i586-setup-1.exe

and 3. The online documentation to introduce the whole shuh-bang. http://members.home.nl/m.weisbeek/gimp/

Enjoy!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> So in my Tuesday FTF Game everyone pretty much died storming the Fane of Tiamat.
> 
> Far too many bad decisions....
> 
> So one of us has started a new Eberron Game. We are about 3 weeks in, but it has been awful fun so far.




Oops.    Sounds like it was a bad decision to begin with.  Sad that ... there were other bad decisions to compound the probs! (As if they did not have enough already.)

Eberron eh? I saw you post something about that somewhere. You are warforged, yes?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Eberron eh? I saw you post something about that somewhere. You are warforged, yes?




Yes. Since I have been playing D&D for 30+ years now. I thought I would try something I have never played. 

So I am playing a Warforged Crusader (from the Tome of Battle) named Templar. He believes that his devotion for the Silver Flame has given him a soul (wherein Silver Flame doctrine has so far decreed that Warforged do not have souls, hence calling them "The Souless" in Thrane).

I tell you so far *Templar* has been a monster in combat and I have been really enjoying the roleplaying with him.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yes. Since I have been playing D&D for 30+ years now. I thought I would try something I have never played.
> 
> So I am playing a Warforged Crusader (from the Tome of Battle) named Templar. He believes that his devotion for the Silver Flame has given him a soul (wherein Silver Flame doctrine has so far decreed that Warforged do not have souls, hence calling them "The Souless" in Thrane).
> 
> I tell you so far *Templar* has been a monster in combat and I have been really enjoying the roleplaying with him.




How would you contrast the Eberron setting to the more "traditional" rpg fantasy settings?


----------



## Bront

I think I pulled a neck muscle working out earlier today


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I pulled a neck muscle working out earlier today




Oy. MAJOR bummer.   

The worst will be trying to sleep ... *sigh*

Maybe I won't bring you any carob bunnies and peeps after all - no point in making you more miserable. Even in jest.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Ahh ... Friday evening.

Dinner is over. All is quiet as various and sundry unknown individuals head off in multiple directions for reasons known only to themselves as those they are visiting...


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How would you contrast the Eberron setting to the more "traditional" rpg fantasy settings?




*Magick is EVERYwhere! * Your local smithy is likely to employ some cantrips to aid in firing his Forge. Large Cities are lit by Everburning Lanterns at night. Magically run Printing Presses pump out Periodicals. Healing Houses routinely employ Cure spells. There is even a railway system powered by Elementals that runs through the entire country. Magic is essentially Technology in Eberron. Causing something of a Mystical Industrial Revolution.

*High Magicks are rare!* The highest level published NPC is like around 12th level. Compared to Forgotten Realms who routinely have 29th and 30th level wizards mucking about. While low level Cures are readily available, Raise Deads wont be fond at the local temple and Wishes are are the stuff of legend. Players who rise in levels have a chance to make quite an impact on the world.

*Dragonmarked Families!* Occasionally some races are Marked with these funky tattoos that give you powers.  They are based on bloodlines descended from families that first manifested dragonmarks. A person with a dragonmark will find that they are linked to a dragonmarked house at some point in their ancestry. Each house has its own dragonmark and it is forbidden for individuals to procreate with members of other houses to protect the purity of the marks.

Members of Dragonmark Houses are the Captains of Industry and the dragonmarked houses are the cornerstone of the economy of Khorvaire. Most banking, security, communications, transportation and fabrication are run by the dragonmarked houses which use their exclusive access to the powers of dragonmarks to sustain their economic empires that extend far beyond rather mundane powers of the dragonmarks themselves. 

*Lets talk Politics!* Eberron is rank with Political Intrigue. There was a Great War recently (called the Last War) and its effects are still be felt across the Five nations.
From countries still holding grudges, or spying on one another to Dragonmark Families vying for power. There are plots aplenty in Eberron.


----------



## Mycanid

Err ... early 20th c. pulp Sci-fi mixed with steampunk fantasy themes in a world rife with secret socities?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... early 20th c. pulp Sci-fi mixed with steampunk fantasy themes in a world rife with secret socities?




Not so sci-fi. Warforged are essentially sentient golems (though MUCH less powerful).

There definitely is a LOT of Pulp influence and I guess you can call it steampunk fantasy but with no steam or punks...

The societies arent so secret but have plenty of secrets.


----------



## hero4hire

Also unlike a lot of Steampunk I have read the society isnt Dystopian and when I say _Magic is like Technology_. I mean to say it is treated like technology in that it is used to provide creature comforts and to make life easier. Floating Carriages, flying ships. But not so much Steam Powered gadgets and Mechs. (Though in some people's Eberron I have heard that is predominant)


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... un-dystopian steampunk fantasy based 20th c. pulp fiction in a society rife with political intrigue based rpgs....

Kinda hard to grok.  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... un-dystopian steampunk fantasy based 20th c. pulp fiction in a society rife with political intrigue based rpgs....
> 
> Kinda hard to grok.  :\




This coming from the guy who convinced me to play TORG!   

If you ask around you'll find I was very resistant to the setting.

But after reading some and more importantly _playing_ some, I found it to have a lot of potential and a lot of fun. Like anything its what you make of it...


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> This coming from the guy who convinced me to play TORG!
> 
> If you ask around you'll find I was very resistant to the setting.
> 
> But after reading some and more importantly _playing_ some, I found it to have a lot of potential and a lot of fun. Like anything its what you make of it...




Yessiree bob!   

Well, what you describe is kinda what I have heard several people say ... they were unsure about the concept, but when they played it they liked it.


----------



## Mycanid

But justa minute now ... TORG has GOT to be one of the greatest ideas for a game setting ever. I still say so.

Pity it had such incomprehensible (to me) rules.  :\


----------



## Bront

Magipunk is probably a better term.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But justa minute now ... TORG has GOT to be one of the greatest ideas for a game setting ever. I still say so.
> 
> Pity it had such incomprehensible (to me) rules.  :\




LOL..Yeah basically they couldn't decide on a setting and used all of them at once, mushing them together. 

The rules aren't that inscrutable. I still have the game actually.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> LOL..Yeah basically they couldn't decide on a setting and used all of them at once, mushing them together.
> 
> The rules aren't that inscrutable. I still have the game actually.




Well ... your rules-grokking ability WAS always keener than mine, so I am not surprised.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Magipunk is probably a better term.




Explain?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

DRAT ... hafta run! AUGH! Lookit the time!   

I'll read your answers later!

Cya!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... your rules-grokking ability WAS always keener than mine, so I am not surprised.  :\




Actually TORG has a lot of Steampunk in it. _The New Nile Empire_ was the one with the weird Egyptian magic infused 1930s gizmos IIRC.

Then tere was TWO Cyberpunk Cosms with the _Cyberpapacy_ and _Nippon Tech._

Almost all the Cosms had Pulp influences. Except _Aysle_ (that was Tolkien fantasy)


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DRAT ... hafta run! AUGH! Lookit the time!
> 
> I'll read your answers later!
> 
> Cya!




BUH-bye


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Explain?  :\



Than Steampunk.  It's Magipunk.  Magical technology, and realy, most of it makes sense.


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Actually TORG has a lot of Steampunk in it. _The New Nile Empire_ was the one with the weird Egyptian magic infused 1930s gizmos IIRC.
> 
> Then tere was TWO Cyberpunk Cosms with the _Cyberpapacy_ and _Nippon Tech._
> 
> Almost all the Cosms had Pulp influences. Except _Aysle_ (that was Tolkien fantasy)





TORG was my first favorite game and proberly my favorite non-DnD game.   I wish they tried to do a D20 of it.  I was scarf it up instantly..... before the Gaunt Man got it.


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> LOL..Yeah basically they couldn't decide on a setting and used all of them at once, mushing them together.
> 
> The rules aren't that inscrutable. I still have the game actually.





The rules were simple from what I remember.  The most was if you rolled a ten or twenty you rolled again creating a "super critical"

I recall Audio Smith rolling several four twenties in a row.  Just as he reached the mage trying to magically empower a nuke.  Beautiful moment.  Beheaded him in one punch.


----------



## megamania

I didn't work my 95 hours.   Too tired.  Did exceed 85 however.

Now, except for family time, you folks need to fear my poping in until Sunday.   Then I will exceed 90 hours.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning folks.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ....

Awful quiet in here.  

....

Everyone is prolly snoring away, so I will just wait and stand guard!

Hup! Two! Three! Four!
Keep it up! Two! Three! Four!
Hup! Two! Three! Four!
Marching up! Two! Three! Four!


----------



## Dog Moon

Just woke up.  I have a half hour to do a few last minute touches on my campaign and then I need to get ready to go.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just woke up.  I have a half hour to do a few last minute touches on my campaign and then I need to get ready to go.




HALT! Who goes th.... !!!

Oh!    Good morning Dog Moon. Nice to see you in here. How are you? Heading off to game, to graze, or a combination of both or a combination of neither?

What AM i going on about?  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Game.  Should be a fun day.  Gonna play some Arkham Horror, then a cardgame called Unexploding Cows, and then I'll be DMing again.


----------



## Mycanid

Unexploding cows?

Hmm ... never heard of it.  :\ 

Arkham Horror I have HEARD of, at least. 

Well sir ... I hope you have an enjoyable and restful time. Drink some soda for the fungus too!


----------



## Dog Moon

Unexploded Cows

Played it once.  Was a fun game.  Only 7.50

As with ALL dnd days, all of us will drink LOTS of soda.  Probably too much, actually.


----------



## Dog Moon

So you've never played Arkham Horror?  Aw man, you definitely need to try it out.

VERY fun boardgame.  I have a copy of the newest expansion on reserve at a local game store and I will be picking that up before heading over to my friends.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unexploded Cows
> 
> Played it once.  Was a fun game.  Only 7.50
> 
> As with ALL dnd days, all of us will drink LOTS of soda.  Probably too much, actually.




Yeah ... one of the drawbacks to PBeM, PBc and PBeM is the social element of drinking soda, etc. is not present.   

Ah well.


----------



## Mycanid

Unexplod-ED cows.... Ahh ... that makes a little more sense than unexplod-ING cows for a quick game with score ratings at least.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Unexplod-ED cows.... Ahh ... that makes a little more sense than unexplod-ING cows for a quick game with score ratings at least.




Oh, hehe.  Sorry, said the name wrong.  Oh well.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So you've never played Arkham Horror?  Aw man, you definitely need to try it out.
> 
> VERY fun boardgame.  I have a copy of the newest expansion on reserve at a local game store and I will be picking that up before heading over to my friends.




I am not much of a "board-game" sort anymore but maybe I will give this a look-see. Who puts it out? Weblink?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... one of the drawbacks to PBeM, PBc and PBeM is the social element of drinking soda, etc. is not present.
> 
> Ah well.




Ah, I thought you had a group.  Dang, that sucks.  Well, I guess you could still technically play Arkham Horror by yourself, though I suppose it just wouldn't be quite the same.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, hehe.  Sorry, said the name wrong.  Oh well.




No worries my good sir, no worries.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah, I thought you had a group.  Dang, that sucks.  Well, I guess you could still technically play Arkham Horror by yourself, though I suppose it just wouldn't be quite the same.




No DM ... I am WAAYYYY out in the sticks. ANd have a crazy busy schedule - one by choice, admittedly, that I really like and that gives me a lot of "internal fulfillment" and such. It does make "hobbies" tough to do admittedly, but I wouldn't trade it for anything.   

OTOH, that's why I am looking forward to the possible PBeM! Seems it will work in my circumstances.


----------



## Dog Moon

Fantasy Flight Games: Arkham Horror


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Fantasy Flight Games: Arkham Horror




No wonder I heard of it ... it was first released in 1987!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers!

I would have been here earlier but I had to catch up on the Stargate finales.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers!
> 
> I would have been here earlier but I had to catch up on the Stargate finales.




Hey there Fru!  'Ja see TOW's avatar for you? Here:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3604181&postcount=22940


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Fru!  'Ja see TOW's avatar for you? Here:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3604181&postcount=22940



Hey Myc. I saw it.

I'll be honest, I'm not too impressed with it.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Myc. I saw it.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm not too impressed with it.




Really? What a pity. I kinda like it.  :\  Maybe not what you were thinking of?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really? What a pity. I kinda like it.  :\  Maybe not what you were thinking of?



I'm gonna try it on for a week anyway, maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try it on for a week anyway, maybe it'll grow on me.




Excellent. 

How are you doing today Fru?

....

Hmm ... guess Dog Moon hadta scoot.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Excellent.
> 
> How are you doing today Fru?
> 
> ....
> 
> Hmm ... guess Dog Moon hadta scoot.  :\



Doing good. Slept long; woke up at 5 am.

Dog Moon does have a game today.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing good. Slept long; woke up at 5 am.
> 
> Dog Moon does have a game today.




Well that is good. I will have to vamoose early myself as one of my brothers will be in the area and I am going to go and visit with him for a while. Prolly leave in 60-70n minutes or so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well that is good. I will have to vamoose early myself as one of my brothers will be in the area and I am going to go and visit with him for a while. Prolly leave in 60-70n minutes or so.



Okey-doke.


----------



## Mycanid

Pardon the delay between posts ... I am looking at a few emails I received. 

Say - ja see the free .pdf's offered in the General Gaming forum? Some nice stuff there. I have grabbed six things already!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No wonder I heard of it ... it was first released in 1987!




Well, I hadn't heard of it until a couple of years ago when it was rereleased.  I can't help but wonder what the original looked like, however.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers!
> 
> I would have been here earlier but I had to catch up on the Stargate finales.




Morning, Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yeah, I saw. I'm working on getting True20 right now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Morning, Fru.



Heya, MoonDoggie.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I hadn't heard of it until a couple of years ago when it was re-released.  I can't help but wonder what the original looked like, however.




ho HO! DM is still around! Excellent!    (Hmm ..... musta gone to grab a bite to eat or something )

BTW DM and Fru ... I emailed RC asking if this would be a good time for him to decide on the setting for the PBeM. Maybe he still wants to wait until all the pc's are up? Dunno. But thought I would ask at least

DM - did you see the free .pdf offerings in the General gaming forum space?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ho HO! DM is still around! Excellent!    (Hmm ..... musta gone to grab a bite to eat or something )
> 
> BTW DM and Fru ... I emailed RC asking if this would be a good time for him to decide on the setting for the PBeM. Maybe he still wants to wait until all the pc's are up? Dunno. But thought I would ask at least
> 
> DM - did you see the free .pdf offerings in the General gaming forum space?




I'm here for the next like 2 mins before I have to go.  I was busy getting ready, packing, showering, etc.

Didn't see them, but unfortunately, I have to be going soon so I don't have the time to look.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Myc. I saw it.
> 
> I'll be honest, I'm not too impressed with it.




I sorta agree.  And it's not because the art or design is bad, but simply the choice of colors.


----------



## Dog Moon

Although I guess technica... crap, got to go!  Hah!


----------



## Mycanid

Yoikes!    Me too! Adios Fru - be back later on!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yoikes!    Me too! Adios Fru - be back later on!



Later Myc, DogMoon.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm gonna try it on for a week anyway, maybe it'll grow on me.




Just stopping in before guests arrive...

Well, sorry about that...

If you have any thoughts about what you want...PM them to me, and we can give it another go. By the time I had the inspiration for the current design, I was also trying to overcome the issues present in the prior avatars - ie, too much detail for too small a space, better constrasting colors, and better contrast against any of the possible background styles. 

Be that as it may, let me know if there is any direction you want the image to go, and I'll happily give another shot...

And I'm out....


----------



## Mycanid

Fungiosity returns!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Catosity returns as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Heya Fru ... just got back from spending time with my brother Christopher. Seems in pretty good shape!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya Fru ... just got back from spending time with my brother Christopher. Seems in pretty good shape!



What did you guys do?


----------



## Mycanid

Nothing much ... just spent some time talking with him and walking around in the woods. CHecking in with each other, joking around, catching up - that sort of thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nothing much ... just spent some time talking with him and walking around in the woods. CHecking in with each other, joking around, catching up - that sort of thing.



Sounds good. Lord nows I don't get to spend as much time as I'd like to with my sister; of course her being a single mom doesn't help.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds good. Lord nows I don't get to spend as much time as I'd like to with my sister; of course her being a single mom doesn't help.




Well, Chris lives in Alaska too ... so I don't get to see him all that often


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, Chris lives in Alaska too ... so I don't get to see him all that often



Oh, wow. What kind of work does he do there?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, wow. What kind of work does he do there?




He owns a small business that cleans and installs window blinds. The town he lives in is about 6,000 and he is the only one there who does it, so he's got that market cornered. He actually bought the business from the previous owner (who was retiring).

It USED to be named "Blindingly Clean".  :\  (I kid you not.) Chris renamed it to "Blinds Direct".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> He owns a small business that cleans and installs window blinds. The town he lives in is about 6,000 and he is the only one there who does it, so he's got that market cornered. He actually bought the business from the previous owner (who was retiring).
> 
> It USED to be named "Blindingly Clean".  :\  (I kid you not.) Chris renamed it to "Blinds Direct".



Oh, interesting. I installed my own blinds in my bedroom, and didn't find it difficult. 

Good name change


----------



## Mycanid

Yeah ... his work is not "regular" ... it comes in bursts. Not too easy to plan a budget around, so as a result he is a rather frugal individual. Course he was frugal to begin with, so the adaptation was not at all hard for him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... his work is not "regular" ... it comes in bursts. Not too easy to plan a budget around, so as a result he is a rather frugal individual. Course he was frugal to begin with, so the adaptation was not at all hard for him.



Well, as long as he is eeking out a living form it, thats good. I'm curious, do you have any other siblings Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, as long as he is eeking out a living form it, thats good. I'm curious, do you have any other siblings Myc?




I have one other brother - the youngest. His name is Michael.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So what are you up to for the rest of the weekend Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... I gotta prepare for the week long trip next week. Packing and such nonsense. Such a bother sometimes. 

Not much else exciting per se....

Ah ha ... update regarding [THWACK! email reply sent!] next Sunday. It doesn't look very likely at all. I will be driving with three others from Illinois leaving Saturday evening to Arizona non-stop. My friend's folks live in Surprise. After the crash and burn sequence has run its course on Monday morning we have to leg it to L.A. b/c one of the people I will be with has to back in L.A. to work on Tuesday morning. So ... there will not be a lot of time to do anything much at all.   

Guess we will just have to take a rain check for now. Just as well - I will be a total wreck by the time I get to Arizona Sunday evening and will be useless for much of anything.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Guess we will just have to take a rain check for now. Just as well - I will be a total wreck by the time I get to Arizona Sunday evening and will be useless for much of anything.  :\



Nuts! Double Nuts! 

_*scribbles note*_

Well, scratch that. Regardless, eventually we will get together.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nuts! Double Nuts!
> 
> _*scribbles note*_
> 
> Well, scratch that. Regardless, eventually we will get together.




I'm sure we will. 

Maybe you just gotta get more used to the fungus before you meet him in the flesh!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm sure we will.
> 
> Maybe you just gotta get more used to the fungus before you meet him in the flesh!



I'm about as used to you as I'm gonna get.   

Myc, I swear, sometimes I wonder. 

_*ding*_


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm about as used to you as I'm gonna get.
> 
> Myc, I swear, sometimes I wonder.
> 
> _*ding*_




Wonder? About?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wonder? About?



Us; you, me.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Us; you, me.




Wha ... okay, now the fungus is confused. What ARE you talking about Jameson?


----------



## Mycanid

Rassa frassa ... pardon me a sec. Hafta go put out a fire.

Back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wha ... okay, now the fungus is confused. What ARE you talking about Jameson?



Just thinking out loud. 

I had a dream the other night that I found out that you were a long lost relative.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just thinking out loud.
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I found out that you were a long lost relative.




Hmm ... good thing I don't pay attention to dreams.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... good thing I don't pay attention to dreams.



I find that very hard to do. I have very vivid dreams and remember them often.

Its the darker themed dreams that I find disturbing.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I find that very hard to do. I have very vivid dreams and remember them often.
> 
> Its the darker themed dreams that I find disturbing.




Hmm ... when I mean "pay attention" I mean specifically "not to take them seriously".

Many of us have all kinds of nonsense going on in our mind when the rational function shuts off at night. The imagination and memory, even the will and the desiring aspect of us is still in operation, but do not have a real "organizing active principle" sorting it out as in waking life.

So ... don't take it all seriously. I don't. Just my opinion of course....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... when I mean "pay attention" I mean specifically "not to take them seriously".
> 
> Many of us have all kinds of nonsense going on in our mind when the rational function shuts off at night. The imagination and memory, even the will and the desiring aspect of us is still in operation, but do not have a real "organizing active principle" sorting it out as in waking life.
> 
> So ... don't take it all seriously. I don't. Just my opinion of course....



Well put.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay Fru - I should start shutting down for the day. I still goat a boat-load of xeroxing to do before "closing shop" so to speak (I am the only one in the office today, ya see).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay Fru - I should start shutting down for the day. I still goat a boat-load of xeroxing to do before "closing shop" so to speak (I am the only one in the office today, ya see).



Later Myc. Have a good trip if I don't talk to you again before next Tuesday.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Later Myc. Have a good trip if I don't talk to you again before next Tuesday.




Oh yes ... NOOOO Internet access where I will be, so I will be outta ENworld until ... hmm ... early July?

Maybe I'll post a thread in general ... just for general info....  :\


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just thinking out loud.
> 
> I had a dream the other night that I found out that you were a long lost relative.





I wonder what the head shrinkers would say to that?


I do believe dreams are a way of our sub conscience mind communicate with the conscience.   This can include paranormal connections.

I would love to have studied classes on dream analysis.  I RARELY remember my dreams these days.  Kinda a bummer.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes ... NOOOO Internet access where I will be, so I will be outta ENworld until ... hmm ... early July?
> 
> Maybe I'll post a thread in general ... just for general info....  :\





Where are you going? NE Vermont?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I find that very hard to do. I have very vivid dreams and remember them often.
> 
> Its the darker themed dreams that I find disturbing.




The last "dark" dream I had was strange.  The imagery was done like animation based on Art Adams comicbook.  It took place about ten years ago just before my cancer days.

I was running around the outside of the house and tripped down the hill in front of the house.  The grass was very very tall.

The clouds got thick and dark and I rolled over.  A dark red skinned bearded and long haired man with no pupils appears in the grass.  He parted the grass and spoke to me in a thick mechanical tone filled with malice-

"You know who I am and you will join me if you continue as is."

What he meant I was not sure.


Another dream was even stranger and involved DnD.

I was driving with the wife in New York and saw a tag sale.  I felt compelled to stop and did.  We found nothing until we reached the last table.  It had every copy of Dragon and Dungeon printed at that point.  The owner was Gary Gyrax and to buy the books I had to sell / offer my soul to him.

weird.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> By the time I had the inspiration for the current design, I was also trying to overcome the issues present in the prior avatars - ie, too much detail for too small a space, better constrasting colors, and better contrast against any of the possible background styles.
> 
> ...





I have the same issue.  I really want my megamania character to be the avatar but between size, clarity and size/fit I can't seem to do it so I have my foot again.  At least that stands out from the crowd.


----------



## megamania

Well, seems folks are away now.  Too bad, this may be the last time I can pop in at EN World until next weekend.....    :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I wonder what the head shrinkers would say to that?
> 
> I do believe dreams are a way of our sub conscience mind communicate with the conscience.   This can include paranormal connections.
> 
> I would love to have studied classes on dream analysis.  I RARELY remember my dreams these days.  Kinda a bummer.




Mega! How about that!  Just touching base before closing shop here....

I also agree that our subconscious does "communicate with the conscience" (or do you mean consciousness? - they are quite different things) ... but the important questions are: does is have anything worthwhile to say ... AND should you listen to what it says?

For me I believe the answer to both is sometimes, but very rarely. There are too many uncontrollable factors involved in this whole realm. And I have personally known people who have lost their rational faculty and gone off the deep end when mussing about in this cloudy area.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Where are you going? NE Vermont?




western Illinois!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Well, seems folks are away now.  Too bad, this may be the last time I can pop in at EN World until next weekend.....    :\




I'm here! Yoo hoo!


----------



## megamania

well HELLO!


nearly missed yah.


How goes it?


----------



## Mycanid

Whew!   

That was close! rarely do we get a chance to say hi to one another these days! 

Well, as you know, I am going on vacation (see thread on my going away for more details, I guess) ... and am doing last minute prep.

Just about to close up the office when i thought I would check into EW one last time and .... there was Mega!   

Yourself? (other than working yourself to death, of course   )


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mega! How about that!  Just touching base before closing shop here....
> 
> I also agree that our subconscious does "communicate with the conscience" (or do you mean consciousness? - they are quite different things) ... but the important questions are: does is have anything worthwhile to say ... AND should you listen to what it says?
> 
> For me I believe the answer to both is sometimes, but very rarely. There are too many uncontrollable factors involved in this whole realm. And I have personally known people who have lost their rational faculty and gone off the deep end when mussing about in this cloudy area.




ALL dreams have worth and meaning but how they are read / misunderstood is the biggy.  Some dreams are warnings of health, others of one's future.   Some put stuff into perspective that is welll.....strange.   I had a wicked one involving my wife and her infidelities.   Its what put it all in perspective to me.


Excuse me if I get personal with this.....

This is how the dream goes....   She and I are college age again, BIG campus, snow, X-mas lights up.   We visit an apartment over a bar.  Two guys are there whom welcome her and say hi to me.  I walk off to the bathroom and stare at the mirror with a blank lost look for a looooong time.   You can guess what they are doing.   Then she gets me and we leave.

Dream repeats with little change.


My own psycho anylize of this-   when engaged, she cheated on me.  He looked exactly like the one guy.  This happened in college.   He worked at a bar as a DJ.  The other guy looked like a much younger version of the guy she cheated on me with when married.

In both cases, I was self- absorbed and though I knew it was happening didn't act on it as I needed to to.   Basically I allowed it and as such became a part of it.


Messed up.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> western Illinois!





I was going to say business but with no modern conviences I guess not.   Family?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew!
> 
> That was close! rarely do we get a chance to say hi to one another these days!
> 
> Well, as you know, I am going on vacation (see thread on my going away for more details, I guess) ... and am doing last minute prep.
> 
> Just about to close up the office when i thought I would check into EW one last time and .... there was Mega!
> 
> Yourself? (other than working yourself to death, of course   )





This is my one day off.  I spent it sleeping in until 11am then with the kids I cleaned out the car.  7.25 cents in return cans and bottles!

Checked the one game store I have (just recently moving from game card/ video to DnD with my and others help) for stuff (didn't buy- no money) then food shopped and did a cook out with the family including S'mores.  Decided to pop in here before planning tomorrow's game.

Kids want to watch DnD 2 the movie with me.  Kinda need to get other stuff done and want to poke around here some more.

Then beginning at 3pm tomorrow I return to my work load from hell.  I'm disappointed with myself for this week.  Only did 83 hours total.   Shoulda broke the 90 mark.   Next week.


----------



## Mycanid

I was wondering what was delaying your response ... and now I see what! 

you know my good sir, i am always surprised by your openness and frankness with me ... I don't know if I ever thanked you for trusting me so. I know such things as you describe can be very hard.

Note though ... I DID mention that sometimes "dreams" do have meaning and such that we ought to attend to. The question is: How should we do so? And how do we know if "such and such" is to be responded to in a more attentive way? These are the tricky to answer in RL ... after things happened one can say "I aught to have done" this or that. One can say this with many things other than dreams.

But to me that does not give dreams in of themselves a more valid reference angle to attend to or take seriously. Rather, it gives my daily life (RL) and actions a "jumpstart" and reminder to attend to things on a wider level more seriously and attentively - at least that is how I deal with these things if it seems I should really take them seriously (and others who are much better informed in these matters in their life experience do as well).

Maybe I am going on too much about this. I apologize if so....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I was going to say business but with no modern conviences I guess not.   Family?




No my good sir - friends!  It should be a nice vacation....

Restful? I don't know. But certainly a good time to spend with friends and meet new people too, perhaps.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> This is my one day off.  I spent it sleeping in until 11am then with the kids I cleaned out the car.  7.25 cents in return cans and bottles!
> 
> Checked the one game store I have (just recently moving from game card/ video to DnD with my and others help) for stuff (didn't buy- no money) then food shopped and *did a cook out with the family including S'mores*.  Decided to pop in here before planning tomorrow's game.
> 
> Kids want to watch DnD 2 the movie with me.  Kinda need to get other stuff done and want to poke around here some more.
> 
> Then beginning at 3pm tomorrow I return to my work load from hell.  I'm disappointed with myself for this week.  Only did 83 hours total.   Shoulda broke the 90 mark.   Next week.




Oooo ... smores! That sounds tasty. i haven't had a smore since ... hmmm ... since I can't even remember!   

I heard the DnD2 movie was a little better than the first one. What do you think?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was wondering what was delaying your response ... and now I see what!
> 
> you know my good sir, i am always surprised by your openness and frankness with me ... I don't know if I ever thanked you for trusting me so. I know such things as you describe can be very hard.  ....




Its the way I am.   Very little is taboo to me.



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Note though ... I DID mention that sometimes "dreams" do have meaning and such that we ought to attend to. The question is: How should we do so? And how do we know if "such and such" is to be responded to in a more attentive way? These are the tricky to answer in RL ... after things happened one can say "I aught to have done" this or that. One can say this with many things other than dreams.
> 
> But to me that does not give dreams in of themselves a more valid reference angle to attend to or take seriously. Rather, it gives my daily life (RL) and actions a "jumpstart" and reminder to attend to things on a wider level more seriously and attentively - at least that is how I deal with these things if it seems I should really take them seriously (and others who are much better informed in these matters in their life experience do as well).
> 
> Maybe I am going on too much about this. I apologize if so....




The same about future telling, if not more so.   Generally my visions have stupid events in them.    I wish I could read the future lottery numbers and date instead of a purple sweatered sleeve reaching before me to grab cut out fruit.  (7th grade- French class)


----------



## Mycanid

DRAT! 6:30pm my time ... I hafta run.   

Well ... maybe next time Mega? Hopefully?   

See you all later!

Woohoo!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooo ... smores! That sounds tasty. i haven't had a smore since ... hmmm ... since I can't even remember!
> 
> I heard the DnD2 movie was a little better than the first one. What do you think?





As a gamer it is fun.  It refers to Plume Mountain and other adventures which is fun.

I'm looking forward to the Dragonlance animated movie.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> DRAT! 6:30pm my time ... I hafta run.
> 
> Well ... maybe next time Mega? Hopefully?
> 
> See you all later!
> 
> Woohoo!





I gotta go also.   Kiddo (my daughter) is standing here, reading over my shoulder, waiting for me to go upstairs to watch the movie with them.

Later-  have a good trip.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Well, seems folks are away now.  Too bad, this may be the last time I can pop in at EN World until next weekend.....    :\




Man, I missed ya.  Actually, looks like I missed everyone...

Oh well, had fun at dnd today, so that's fine.  Everyone like Arkham Horror and my campaign started great, though I think they tend to always do that...


----------



## megamania

Yo DM-   you there still?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Yo DM-   you there still?




Yeah, I still am.  Didn't think anyone else was tho.


----------



## megamania

I just finished watching Smokin' Aces and was about to go to bed when I decided to pop in here for one last time.  Unfortuneatly I do need some sleep and need to go soon.


Game was good, that is is always a plus.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.   Need to clean up the hobby room and print out tomorrows game by ten am along with feeding the kids and the such.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.   Need to clean up the hobby room and print out tomorrows game by ten am along with feeding the kids and the such.




Ah, that's cool.  I was talking with a friend on AIM about the gaming session, so after a few minutes of not seeing you, I got distracted.

Until next time!

Yay, 4k posts.  And I didn't think I'd be able to do it by the end of June...


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooo ... smores! That sounds tasty. i haven't had a smore since ... hmmm ... since I can't even remember!




You last had a s'mores...Green Lakes July 1987?



> I heard the DnD2 movie was a little better than the first one. What do you think?




I actually somewhat enjoyed it. The characters were much more iconic then the 1st movie.
It was no stunning masterpiece mind you.

BTW good luck with all the "Noise".


----------



## Mycanid

I think you are right hero ... Green Lakes 1987 sounds about right.... Hmmm.  :\ 

Last minute things to wrap up in the office. I leave Monday AM early to get to the Sacto airport.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think you are right hero ... Green Lakes 1987 sounds about right.... Hmmm.  :\
> 
> Last minute things to wrap up in the office. I leave Monday AM early to get to the Sacto airport.



Airport?   I thought fungi took the Underport?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Airport?   I thought fungi took the Underport?




Nah ... there was an earthquake that occurred two nights ago that caused a major cave collapse along the waterways just under the Rocky Mountains. Sea travel in the Underdark seaways in that area has been MAJORLY slowed down. So I will have to travel in two legged bipedal form instead. Uncomfortable and bothersome, but such is existence sometimes.  :\


----------



## Bront

Besides, travel in the Underport is sporeatic.

Fru, you still in my game?  I asked earlier in the hive, but I lost the answer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nah ... there was an earthquake that occurred two nights ago that caused a major cave collapse along the waterways just under the Rocky Mountains. Sea travel in the Underdark seaways in that area has been MAJORLY slowed down. So I will have to travel in two legged bipedal form instead. Uncomfortable and bothersome, but such is existence sometimes.  :\



Oh. Well that stinks.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Besides, travel in the Underport is sporeatic.
> 
> Fru, you still in my game?  I asked earlier in the hive, but I lost the answer.




Hah hah funny man!   

Allright ... no mercy for you, hurt neck or no! A month's supply of peeps for you!   

  

Seriously though ... hiya Bront.  Is your neck doing better, I hope?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh. Well that stinks.




Nah ... only drawback is not seeing the drow mermaids cavorting alongside the boat like normal.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Besides, travel in the Underport is sporeatic.
> 
> Fru, you still in my game?  I asked earlier in the hive, but I lost the answer.



Sure, why not. If someone could stat up a tank for me I'll galdly participate.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hah hah funny man!
> 
> Allright ... no mercy for you, hurt neck or no! A month's supply of peeps for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though ... hiya Bront.  Is your neck doing better, I hope?



Yes, much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nah ... only drawback is not seeing the drow mermaids cavorting alongside the boat like normal.  :\



Drow mermaids?  Sounds like a wet dream come true (no pun intended).


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, much.




Well THAT is consoling to hear. 

Sleeping with a messed up neck is ROUGH.

Hmm ... sure you're not gonna show up at the airport with the drider barbershop quartet you were promising?  :\ 

I was telling my friend about it and he was looking forward to hearing their rendition of "That's what friends are for...."


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Drow mermaids?  Sounds like a wet dream come true (no pun intended).




For a fungus?   

No sir ... we do not have the same ... impulses as you mammals. Mermaids are graceful and kindly creatures, and the drow variety are no exception to this happy rule. They also are wondrous folk for news ... keep me up on the latest doings amongst the aboleth, for example.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A month's supply of peeps for you!



Mmmm....them peeps is good stuff.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mmmm....them peeps is good stuff.




Well then!   

Bront! Have Fru send you his mailing address and when you meet me at the airport with the drider barbershop quartet I will give you the peeps to mail to him! Deal?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> For a fungus?



No, not for a fungus, for me. I loves me some drow and I loves me some mermaids.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh wow, PEOPLE are here!  And a fungus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well then!
> 
> Bront! Have Fru send you his mailing address and when you meet me at the airport with the drider barbershop quartet I will give you the peeps to mail to him! Deal?



I'm all four it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh wow, PEOPLE are here!  And a fungus.



Hey MoonDoogie.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well THAT is consoling to hear.
> 
> Sleeping with a messed up neck is ROUGH.
> 
> Hmm ... sure you're not gonna show up at the airport with the drider barbershop quartet you were promising?  :\
> 
> I was telling my friend about it and he was looking forward to hearing their rendition of "That's what friends are for...."



Nah, They asked for too much. They wanted my soul too.  It was fine when it was just yours.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh wow, PEOPLE are here!  And a fungus.




Not people ... PEEPS ... we are talking about peeps.   

Oh ... and have YOU heard Bront's drider barbershop quartet? What do you think of their singing ability DM?


----------



## Bront

I think Fru is ignoring me (Or just missed my question on the last post of the previous page)


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, They asked for too much. They wanted my soul too.  It was fine when it was just yours.




Greedy artistic types no doubt.  :\  Bummer.

Well ... I'd settle for your singing a rousing aria from Puccini's Turandot in it's place!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I think Fru is ignoring me (Or just missed my question on the last post of the previous page)



http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3606634&postcount=23084


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I think Fru is ignoring me (Or just missed my question on the last post of the previous page)




No sir ... he answered. Go up a few posts ... he mentions something about someone creating a tank for him.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3606634&postcount=23084





Sure, I can make you a tank.  Any particular race/class?  Or just something that Tanks is all right by you?


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure, I can make you a tank.  Any particular race/class?  Or just something that Tanks is all right by you?




I say tank up a Dromite for him!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

[sblock=Rhiannon]Rhiannon rings like a bell through the night
And wouldn't you love to love her?
She rules her life like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover?

All your life you've never seen
A woman taken by the sky
Where would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Would you even try?

And he says, "Rhiannon, don't go"
And he says, "Rhiannon, stay"
And he says, "I still cry out for you"
"Don't leave me,
Don't leave me"

Rhiannon rings like a bell through the night
And wouldn't you love to love her?
She rules her life like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover?

All your life you've never seen
A woman taken by the sky 
Where would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Would you even try?

She is like a cat in the dark
And then she is your darkness
She rules her life like a fine skylark
And when the sky is starless

Once in a million years
A lady like us rises
Oh no, Rhiannon cried, my 
She's gone 
and your life knows no answers
Your life knows no answers

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

She rings like a bell through the night
And wouldn't you love to love her?
She rules her life like a bird in flight
And who will be her lover?

All your life you've never seen
A woman taken by the sky
Where would you stay if she promised you heaven?
Would you even try?
Say, would you even try?

Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon
Rhiannon

Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind
Dreams unwind
Love's a state of mind

Your dreams unwind
but still its hard to find
I know

Dreams unwind 
but still its a state of mind
I know

Dreams unwind
But still its hard to find
I know

Dreams unwind 
But still its a state of mind
I know

Take me like the wind child
Take me with the sky
Take me now
Take me like the wind baby
Take me with the sky

All the same
All the same

All the same
Rhiannon
All the same
Baby all the same
All the same

And he still cried out for her,
"Don't leave me now!"[/sblock]

LOVE thaat song!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey MoonDoogie.




Howdy.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I say tank up a Dromite for him!



It's Elf, Half-Elf, Halfling, Dwarf, Gnome, Orc, or Katara (Cat people)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure, I can make you a tank.  Any particular race/class?  Or just something that Tanks is all right by you?



Whatever race gets a bonus to Str. As per class, a normal Ftr.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not people ... PEEPS ... we are talking about peeps.




The little yellow candy things?  Icky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Howdy.



Hows your day so far DM?


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> It's Elf, Half-Elf, Halfling, Dwarf, Gnome, Orc, or Katara (Cat people)




Ohhh ...  :\  ... in THAT case give him an ORC!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The little yellow candy things?  Icky.




Yeah ... I think so too. But SOME people really like them!   

Our Fru seems to be one of these rare and iconic individuals, for instance....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The little yellow candy things?  Icky.








 I love 'em.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... I think so too. But SOME people really like them!
> 
> Our Fru seems to be one of these rare and iconic individuals, for instance....  :\



I like Gummy Worms too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hows your day so far DM?




I'm doing okay.  Went to work earlier which sucked, but I'm doing much better now that I'm home.  Working on a miscellaneous encounter for dnd atm.  Voodoo Witch is the name of the creature I'm working on.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whatever race gets a bonus to Str. As per class, a normal Ftr.



None.

How about a Dwarven Noble?  That gives you a bit of Diplomacy too   (It would be an odd archtype, but it would work well, and probably be fun.)


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohhh ...  :\  ... in THAT case give him an ORC!



My orcs are seafaring.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like Gummy Worms too.




Ain't nothing wrong with gummy worms.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm doing okay.  Went to work earlier which sucked, but I'm doing much better now that I'm home.  Working on a miscellaneous encounter for dnd atm.  Voodoo Witch is the name of the creature I'm working on.



Oooo. Sounds neat.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> None.
> 
> How about a Dwarven Noble?  That gives you a bit of Diplomacy too   (It would be an odd archtype, but it would work well, and probably be fun.)
> 
> My orcs are seafaring.




Captain Jack orcs?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> None.
> 
> How about a Dwarven Noble?  That gives you a bit of Diplomacy too   (It would be an odd archtype, but it would work well, and probably be fun.)



Is there a race that gets a bonus to Con?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ain't nothing wrong with gummy worms.




I prefer gummi bears!   

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DfLPTPppqF8


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ain't nothing wrong with gummy worms.



I also like those little orange/pink mints.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer gummi bears!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=DfLPTPppqF8



 Eep! Revenge of the dancing gummy bears.

I like biting their heads off first.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Captain Jack orcs?



•	Medium sized humanoid
•	Base Speed: 30’
•	Low-Light Vision: An Orc can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
•	Eyes to the Horizon: Orcs suffer only a -1 penalty to Spot checks per 20 feet of distance, instead of the usual 10 feet.
•	Sea Legs: +2 to Balance and to resist Trip attempts
•	Life at Sea: Orcs can make Profession: Sailor checks untrained, and get a +2 racial bonus to Profession: Sailor, Climb, and Use Rope
•	Orcs are automatically proficient with the Trident, and the Saber
•	Hearty: Orcs gain a +2 racial bonus to save vs disease and fatigue effects.  They may hold their breath for twice as long as other races.
•	Orcs may drink salt water as if it was fresh water.  They also gain +2 save vs ingested poisons.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer gummi bears!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=DfLPTPppqF8




They taste the same; just have different shapes.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eep! Revenge of the dancing gummy bears.
> 
> I like biting their heads off first.




BOUNCING sir ... I didn't see ONE of them dance.

Hmm ... at least, not that I can reMEMber....  :\


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is there a race that gets a bonus to Con?



Dwarves and Gnomes.

The Noble isn't a full BAB race, but they're fun, pretty decient in combat, and get fun skills and perks.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> They taste the same; just have different shapes.




Yes ... but there was no animated series made on gummi worms. Blech!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oooo. Sounds neat.




Yeah, you can check it out in the link in my sig once I'm done.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> •	Medium sized humanoid
> •	Base Speed: 30’
> •	Low-Light Vision: An Orc can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
> •	Eyes to the Horizon: Orcs suffer only a -1 penalty to Spot checks per 20 feet of distance, instead of the usual 10 feet.
> •	Sea Legs: +2 to Balance and to resist Trip attempts
> •	Life at Sea: Orcs can make Profession: Sailor checks untrained, and get a +2 racial bonus to Profession: Sailor, Climb, and Use Rope
> •	Orcs are automatically proficient with the Trident, and the Saber
> •	Hearty: Orcs gain a +2 racial bonus to save vs disease and fatigue effects.  They may hold their breath for twice as long as other races.
> •	Orcs may drink salt water as if it was fresh water.  They also gain +2 save vs ingested poisons.




That's actually pretty cool Bront.   

I'd join in if my schedule permitted....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Bront, the Dwarves in your setting get a bonus to Con right?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Bront, the Dwarves in your setting get a bonus to Con right?




Uhh ... he just answered that above.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Bront, the Dwarves in your setting get a bonus to Con right?



Yes 


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Dwarves and Gnomes.
> 
> The Noble isn't a full BAB race, but they're fun, pretty decient in combat, and get fun skills and perks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey hivers, what do you think of my revised sig?


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes




DOUBLE POST!


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That's actually pretty cool Bront.
> 
> I'd join in if my schedule permitted....



Well, you can still sign up for www.bront.org and give me setting feedback


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... he just answered that above.



I hadn't refreshed the page before I posted my post.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey hivers, what do you think of my revised sig?




I noticed that with your first post on this page Fru ... I thought it was kinda a neat poem.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay Bron't I'm settled. Make me a Dwarf Fighter.

I 've got a name in mind: Braelea Brightwind.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, you can still sign up for www.bront.org and give me setting feedback




Ya know Bront I am such a BAD proofreader sort and my rules-fu is among the worst the fungal races have ever seen....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hadn't refreshed the page before I posted my post.




Surrrreeee ya did.   

.....


ROFL!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I noticed that with your first post on this page Fru ... I thought it was kinda a neat poem.



It is actually a clip of the lyrics from Stevie Nicks song Planets of the Universe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Surrrreeee ya did.
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> ROFL!!



Don't be dissin' your friendly neighborhood feline.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is actually a clip of the lyrics from Stevie Nicks song Planets of the Universe.




ARGH!!   

Ya ruined it for me Fru ... now I got a bleating lamb like voice in my head when I read the lines.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay Bron't I'm settled. Make me a Dwarf Fighter.
> 
> I 've got a name in mind: Braelea Brightwind.



Will do 

You have PHB2?

And that name sounds a bit elvish to me, but I'm flexable 

Get working on some kind of background, and I'll have him ready at some point in the next 24 stat wise


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't be dissin' your friendly neighborhood feline.




Moi?!   

Whom did I "dis"?! When did I "dis"?! HOW (praytell) did I "dis"?!

I protest! Bront! DogMoon! Defend the fungus!

Where is GoldMoon when I need her?  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ARGH!!
> 
> Ya ruined it for me Fru ... now I got a bleating lamb like voice in my head when I read the lines.



You don't like Stevie Nicks?   

I got her Greatest Hits album in anticipation of one of her concerts.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Will do
> 
> You have PHB2?
> 
> And that name sounds a bit elvish to me, but I'm flexable
> 
> Get working on some kind of background, and I'll have him ready at some point in the next 24 stat wise




I thought so too ... dwarves aren't really into "wind" or "air" like names (with a few possible exceptions that come to mind [ahem!  ]) ... not a whole lot of breezes down in the roots of a mountain.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You have PHB2?
> 
> And that name sounds a bit elvish to me, but I'm flexable
> 
> Get working on some kind of background, and I'll have him ready at some point in the next 24 stat wise



I do have PHB2; I've also got Races of Stone.

Glad you are flexible.

Her; I'll get it done by Monday night.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You don't like Stevie Nicks?
> 
> I got her Greatest Hits album in anticipation of one of her concerts.




Not especially ... her voice is too raspy and gravelly for my taste ... and she sounds like a sheep bleating to my ears.  :\


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya know Bront I am such a BAD proofreader sort and my rules-fu is among the worst the fungal races have ever seen....



Feedback is feedback though


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not especially ... her voice is too raspy and gravelly for my taste ... and she sounds like a sheep bleating to my ears.  :\



Well, each person has their own music tastes, I can  and do respect that.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Feedback is feedback though




Okay then ... direct my steps. Where exactly do I go?


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay then ... direct my steps. Where exactly do I go?



Go to www.bront.org and register.

Then when you're done, log in and go to the forums.

There's a feedback thread in the Gaming section in hobbies


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Go to www.bront.org and register.
> 
> Then when you're done, log in and go to the forums.
> 
> There's a feedback thread in the Gaming section in hobbies




THWACK! Sent.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... email reply received ... and I have logged in.....

[Looks around]

Hey ... it's humid in here.    You near an underground lava tunnel or something?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... it's humid in here.    You near an underground lava tunnel or something?



Odd, I was just thinking of magma.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... which thread ezactly?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Odd, I was just thinking of magma.




Well ... we WERE talking about undergound stuff ... so ...


----------



## Mycanid

Bront's D20 Setting? Is that it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... we WERE talking about undergound stuff ... so ...



Actually I was thinking about magma because of a dream I had last night.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking about magma because of a dream I had last night.




Oh no. [Slaps himself in the face.]

More dreams?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Love that avatar Bront!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh no. [Slaps himself in the face.]
> 
> More dreams?



I can't help it; I'm a prolific dreamer.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I can't help it; I'm a prolific dreamer.




That's not the issue. *Most* of us have all kinds of dreams.

Ah well. 

Thrash not a muzzled ox and all that....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Thrash not a muzzled ox and all that....



 Huh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually I was thinking about magma because of a dream I had last night.




Why do Magmin look so weird?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Huh?




Never mind ... it'd take too long to go into detail and describe.   

Kinda a way of saying "leave well enough alone" ...


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Why do Magmin look so weird?




You think YOU would look that ZZTop's "Sharp dressed Man" if you lived in lava?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Why do Magmin look so weird?



My dream wasn't about Magmin. But Chuck Norris did Guest Star in my dream as Texas Ranger Cordell Walker.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never mind ... it'd take too long to go into detail and describe.
> 
> Kinda a way of saying "leave well enough alone" ...



Oh, well that certainly is a roundabout way of saying it.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, well that certainly is a roundabout way of saying it.




That's what local versions of slang are for, isn't it?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You think YOU would look that ZZTop's "Sharp dressed Man" if you lived in lava?




No, but they could still look neat...


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo! TWO posts on Bront.org tonight!

He better be cheered up by THAT.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, but they could still look neat...




Hmm ... maybe if they lived in Bism....


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My dream wasn't about Magmin. But Chuck Norris did Guest Star in my dream as Texas Ranger Cordell Walker.




I never said it was about Magmin; just the mention of Magma made me think of them for some reason.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I never said it was about Magmin; just the mention of Magma made me think of them for some reason.



The first dnd thought in my mind after thinking magma was Azer.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I never said it was about Magmin; just the mention of Magma made me think of them for some reason.




The 1eADnD module A4 immediately popped into my head when you posted about them.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bront's D20 Setting? Is that it?



Yes


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes




Okay ... AND ... I updated my avatar and sig and all that stuff....


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! TWO posts on Bront.org tonight!
> 
> He better be cheered up by THAT.



Cheered up, clean up, either works.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Cheered up, clean up, either works.




And added a thread!

Muwahahahaha....


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And added a thread!
> 
> Muwahahahaha....



You could always introduce yourself even 

The general discussion is a kind of off topic place


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> You could always introduce yourself even
> 
> The general discussion is a kind of off topic place




That's an idea....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Done!  :d


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Done!  :d




Awww, he's left us!  He's left EnWorld!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww, he's left us!  He's left EnWorld!




Nonsense!   

Although I WILL be leaving for a week or so ... see thread in the off-topic forum for all this nonsense.

But I must say that I am honored by your concern for my departure DM.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww, he's left us!  He's left EnWorld!



Come on, join the dark side, you know you want to


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nonsense!
> 
> Although I WILL be leaving for a week or so ... see thread in the off-topic forum for all this nonsense.
> 
> But I must say that I am honored by your concern for my departure DM.



I'll be missing you the most Myc.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Come on, join the dark side, you know you want to




Dark Side?   

I thought that was over in Damnation Army.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

*sniff sniff*

da hive wuves me sooo much!   

.....


Alright ... the fungus is getting emotional, which is not good for his digestive system.  :\ 

I guess I will sign off for now. 

See you all in a week or so!


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Come on, join the dark side, you know you want to




Heh, I've avoided joining any other sites, even for different subjects.  One site is good enough for me.  Sorry.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dark Side?
> 
> I thought that was over in Damnation Army.  :\



No, I was refering to the color shceme


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh, I've avoided joining any other sites, even for different subjects.  One site is good enough for me.  Sorry.



No problem.  What ever floats your boat 

Loser


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem.  What ever floats your boat
> 
> Loser




Words do not hurt me!

Meanie


----------



## Dog Moon

Yep, everyone's left.


----------



## Mycanid

Awooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awooooooooooooo!!!!!!




Howling Fungi?  Never heard THAT before.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Howling Fungi?  Never heard THAT before.




Shriekers?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Shriekers?!




Well, I guess that's kinda true.  But I think they SHRIEK, not HOWL.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I guess that's kinda true.  But I think they SHRIEK, not HOWL.




Hmm ... obviously have not been wandering about in the Underdark for most of your life, have you?  :\ 

For the record though, shriekers are actually reincarnated opera singers in the shape of fungi. Most are sopranos, but there are also a few tenors and bases.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... obviously have not been wandering about in the Underdark for most of your life, have you?  :\




Sorry.  Prefer to be out beneath the moon.  No moon in Underdark.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Prefer to be out beneath the moon.  No moon in Underdark.




Ahh ... I understand. She IS beautiful is she not?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahh ... I understand. She IS beautiful is she not?




Definitely.


----------



## Mycanid

I remember [warning: changing topics somewhat here] still the beautiful descriptions of Tolkien in his writings on how the elves first awoke under the starlight in Silmarillion at times when I am walking about at night in the woods.

One of my favorite pieces of his writing....


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... I am REALLY Outta here now. 

See you all in a week!   

Woohoo!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... I am REALLY Outta here now.
> 
> See you all in a week!
> 
> Woohoo!




Alright.  Well later.  Tty when you get back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*sticks head in*_

Anyone here?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*sticks head in*_
> 
> Anyone here?




I'm still here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm still here.



I'm only gonna be here 11. Then I'm gonna go watch The 4400 and The Dead Zone.

How are you Dog Moon? How is the NPC coming along?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm out of here, I'm more tired than I thought I'd be.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm out of here, I'm more tired than I thought I'd be.




Sorry, I got majorly distracted.  Found a program online to create your own cards for the Arkham Horror boardgame.  It totally rocks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm only gonna be here 11. Then I'm gonna go watch The 4400 and The Dead Zone.
> 
> How are you Dog Moon? How is the NPC coming along?




NPC?  Talking about the character for the PBeM game or the Voodoo Witch?


----------



## hafrogman

Good morning Hive. . .

Hmmm, a week without the fungus.  Will we survive?

Yes.  Everyone!  Bust out the booze and hookers!


----------



## hafrogman

Kinda lonely, though.

*whistles nervously*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good morning Hive. . .
> 
> Hmmm, a week without the fungus.  Will we survive?
> 
> Yes.  Everyone!  Bust out the booze and hookers!



I think it will be a little quiet around here without him. 

What we need is for Goldmoon or Aurora to grace us with their presence. That always brings the hivers in.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it will be a little quiet around here without him.
> 
> What we need is for Goldmoon or Aurora to grace us with their presence. That always brings the hivers in.



Makes me wonder if the Total Perspective Vortex is just a big sign saying "You are male, thus inconsequential".


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Makes me wonder if the Total Perspective Vortex is just a big sign saying "You are male, thus inconsequential".



You know it. We're nothing. The women are everything.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know it. We're nothing. The women are everything.



Men may control the world, but women control the supply of boobs.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Men may control the world, but women control the supply of boobs.



That's true.


----------



## Aeson

I'm tempted to close up and go to Wendy's. I have a frozen dinner in the fridge but I'm in the mood for something else. I wonder if I can get away with closing up for about 20 mins.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to close up and go to Wendy's. I have a frozen dinner in the fridge but I'm in the mood for something else. I wonder if I can get away with closing up for about 20 mins.



If you do, I wouldn't do it at lunchtime.  All your customers who take their lunchbreak to come visit you. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> NPC?  Talking about the character for the PBeM game or the Voodoo Witch?



Vodoo Witch.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If you do, I wouldn't do it at lunchtime.  All your customers who take their lunchbreak to come visit you. . .



Lunch time is over. It's almost 2pm here. I can make the drive down and back in a few minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers. Whats happening?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers. Whats happening?



We've decided that I'm inconsequential because I lack boobs, and that Aeson lives in EDT, and craves Wendys.


----------



## Aeson

I'm back and my monitor didn't even have time to go to sleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We've decided that I'm inconsequential because I lack boobs....



Dude, if yu did, I'd be worried.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We've decided that I'm inconsequential because I lack boobs, and that Aeson lives in EDT, and craves Wendys.



I think that is an excellent summary of the situation.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dude, if yu did, I'd be worried.



Man boobs, man. Most gamers have them. :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Man boobs, man. Most gamers have them. :\



Yeah, I distinguish between boobs and man boobs.  Despite naming similarities, one is not a subset of the other.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I distinguish between boobs and man boobs.  Despite naming similarities, one is not a subset of the other.



A funny bit I saw from Rodney Carrington didn't. I was encouraging his audience to show their boobies. Men stood up and showed off as well.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry.  Prefer to be out beneath the moon.  No moon in Underdark.





I'm sure those crazy Derro moon a few people before attacking.

'allo.   Here but going already.   Thought it was earlier than it is.


----------



## megamania

I love puppies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I love puppies.



I love kittens.

How are you doing Mega?


----------



## Aeson

Hi Mega.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Man boobs, man. Most gamers have them. :\



Oh. Well, in that case, I'm one of them, but won't be for too much longer; I'm going on the Jenny Craig diet.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I love puppies.



With steak sauce?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> With steak sauce?



With tartar sauce.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> With tartar sauce.



Dog doesn't go well with tartar sauce. Steak sauce on the other hand goes well with anything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dog doesn't go well with tartar sauce. Steak sauce on the other hand goes well with anything.



I've tried puppy with steak sauce. I disn't care for all that much. 

When I tried it with tartar sauce I liked it much better.


----------



## hafrogman

Wow, you people are kind of twisted.



How you can eat puppy with anything other than dijon mustard, I'll never know.



/had fruit for lunch.  In the company of an attractive young lady, top that!


----------



## Dog Moon

Grrrrr, talking about eating dogs?  The pack will put a stop to that quickly.

*Dog moon bares his teeth along with the rest of the pack and eyes those within the hive*


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Grrrrr, talking about eating dogs?  The pack will put a stop to that quickly.
> 
> *Dog moon bares his teeth along with the rest of the pack and eyes those within the hive*



*blink* *blink* *moons the dog*



tempting fate for fun and profit.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *blink* *blink* *moons the dog*
> 
> 
> 
> tempting fate for fun and profit.




*Dog Moon and the rest of the pack are now blind except one creepy dog who seems to be panting excitedly*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *blink* *blink* *moons the dog*
> 
> tempting fate for fun and profit.



_*joins frogman in mooning the dog*_


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*joins frogman in mooning the dog*_




Too late.  Already blinded.  Except for the creepy dog in the back.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *Dog Moon and the rest of the pack are now blind except one creepy dog who seems to be panting excitedly*



So now they're all blinded by the light. . . except for one who's revved up like a deuce?



another runner in the night.

Who's the Boss?  Tony Danza Bruce!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So now they're all blinded by the light. . . except for one who's revved up like a deuce?
> 
> 
> 
> another runner in the night.
> 
> Who's the Boss?  Tony Danza Bruce!




Blinded by the _butt_.

Thought it was more like Deush, not deuce.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Blinded by the _butt_.
> 
> Thought it was more like Deush, not deuce.



I was implying that my butt was blindingly white and pasty.

It is in fact deuce, you've been listening to too much Manfred Mann.      The lyrics are impossible to determine, but since Bruce wrote the song, I trust his interpretation of the lyrics.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> /had fruit for lunch.  In the company of an attractive young lady, top that!



How do you intend to impress this young lady if you don't have any strength or energy? Fruit isn't going to cut it. You must eat flesh. Beast flesh will do but man flesh is best.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you intend to impress this young lady if you don't have any strength or energy? Fruit isn't going to cut it. You must eat flesh. Beast flesh will do but man flesh is best.



Eat meat.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you intend to impress this young lady if you don't have any strength or energy? Fruit isn't going to cut it. You must eat flesh. Beast flesh will do but man flesh is best.



Yeah, she's a raw vegan.  I'm not going to give up my eating habits, but neither can I really take her out to a steak house     So I devour the flesh of my enemies, but I do it when she's not looking.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You must eat flesh.



What's the name of that zombie RPG?  All Flesh Must Be Eaten?  Or something like that?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's a raw vegan.  I'm not going to give up my eating habits, but neither can I really take her out to a steak house     So I devour the flesh of my enemies, but I do it when she's not looking.




Maybe if you just started by parboiling her in beef or chicken broth, you'd solve most of the issues.....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What's the name of that zombie RPG?  All Flesh Must Be Eaten?  Or something like that?




That's the one...


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was implying that my butt was blindingly white and pasty.
> 
> It is in fact deuce, you've been listening to too much Manfred Mann.      The lyrics are impossible to determine, but since Bruce wrote the song, I trust his interpretation of the lyrics.




He must have a speech impediment or something, because that's not what it sounds like.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> He must have a speech impediment or something, because that's not what it sounds like.



Watch me not arguing.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Maybe if you just started by parboiling her in beef or chicken broth, you'd solve most of the issues.....



You want me to eat her?

Geez man, we've only been on one date!



*not that that seems to mean anything these days*
*old fashioned*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just had chicken for lunch.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You want me to eat her?
> 
> Geez man, we've only been on one date!
> 
> *not that that seems to mean anything these days*
> *old fashioned*




Just not raw...modern human appendices can't handle it...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just had chicken for lunch.



Any good?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Any good?



Delicious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just not raw...modern human appendices can't handle it...



Especially if you don't have an appendix.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Especially if you don't have an appendix.



I do, but it really doesn't help you at all.  It's completely vestigal.


How do you remove an appendix?
Grab a knife and open the book to the appropriate page.  Cut.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How do you remove an appendix?
> Grab a knife and open the book to the appropriate page.  Cut.



Human body part, hafrog. It isn't the same as a book appendix.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Human body part, hafrog. It isn't the same as a book appendix.



What?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?



Removing a person's appendix requires a bit more than a surgical gown and a knife.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Delicious.



Good.  Ever been to a place called Giovanni's Pizzaria (I think)?  It's down near AZ Mills.  I had some chicken there recently. . . it was amazing.  Smooth as butter, tasted like puppy with dijon.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Removing a person's appendix requires a bit more than a surgical gown and a knife.



Are you a doctor?

Didn't think so.




Are you a doctor?
I am today.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How do you remove an appendix?
> Grab a knife and open the book to the appropriate page.  Cut.




He's on a ROLL!

Aim him toward the cliff....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's on a ROLL!
> 
> Aim him toward the cliff....



*eep!*

I feel vaguely threatened.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good.  Ever been to a place called Giovanni's Pizzaria (I think)?  It's down near AZ Mills.  I had some chicken there recently. . . it was amazing.  Smooth as butter, tasted like puppy with dijon.



Once. It was quite a while ago. Haven't been down to AZ Mills since a friend of mine moved from Queencreek.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Are you a doctor?
> I am today.



No, but I know one. 

 Yiou got your doctorate in one day?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's on a ROLL!
> 
> Aim him toward the cliff....



_*aims hafrog towards Grand Canyon*_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yiou got your doctorate in one day?



 . . . I see how it is.  Mycanid goes away, so someone else has to be oblivious in the face of my cultural references.    


The Pretender, watch it.  Good show.  It was anyways.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Once. It was quite a while ago. Haven't been down to AZ Mills since a friend of mine moved from Queencreek.



Yeah, I had a friend move away from Queencreek.  To Casa Grande!

Durn fool.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*aims hafrog towards Grand Canyon*_



*shrug*

*hits the Mogollon Rim and rolls back, crushing Fru and TOW in the process*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . I see how it is.  Mycanid goes away, so someone else has to be oblivious in the face of my cultural references.
> 
> The Pretender, watch it.  Good show.  It was anyways.



Not a fan of The Pretender. I watched one episode and didn't like it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*
> 
> *hits the Mogollon Rim and rolls back, crushing Fru and TOW in the process*



_*dumps hafrog over Montezuma's Revenge*_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not a fan of The Pretender. I watched one episode and didn't like it.



Well, every episode starting montage had a clip from the first episode, where the main character was posing as a doctor.

And old lady catches him in the hallways and asks, "Are you a doctor?"
"I am today."


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*dumps hafrog over Montezuma's Revenge*_



Ew.

Ew. Ew.

Ew. Ew. Ew.

You are AWARE of what Montezuma's Revenge IS, right?

Ew.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ew.
> 
> Ew. Ew.
> 
> Ew. Ew. Ew.
> 
> You are AWARE of what Montezuma's Revenge IS, right?
> 
> Ew.









Quite.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I'm outie.

Gonna watch the eps of The 4400 & The Dead Zone that I recorded last night.

I might be back later.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Shark voice from Finding Nemo] DENIAL! [/Shark voice from Finding Nemo]




 

I watched that Sat night.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo!
> 
> Everybody! Everybody! Everybody wants to be a cat!
> 
> Hallelujah!
> 
> Everybody! Everybody! Everybody wants to be a cat!.....




MEOW!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm a white guy and I'm playing that funky music til I die.





Our rod-shoved-up-his-ass regional veep has that as his ringtone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with mooching or parental co-habitation.  I've done my fair share of both, but I still needed a car in order to function in Phoenix.  Heck, half the errands I ran for MY parents consisted of driving somewhere to hunt down whatever they needed.
> 
> 
> edit:  Anyways, congratulations on surviving.  You're a better man than I.




I still live with my mother. Can't afford otherwise.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I still live with my mother. Can't afford otherwise.



As I said, nothing wrong with that in the slightest.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers



Wilkom.  Bienvienu.  Welcome.


can't spell foreign languages.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Calamari Face changed my title to, "wears adult diapers."




Just ask how he knows if you do.....


Then change his to, "tastes good w/ ketchup".


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wilkom.  Bienvienu.  Welcome.
> 
> 
> can't spell foreign languages.




Hell, I cant spell in english sometimes.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hell, I cant spell in english sometimes.



Sell a vee.



C'est la vie.  That much I do know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  Nothing aggravates me more.  Especially when they have those stickers on, and the sticker glue is really strong, and you end up damaging your actual DVD case just trying to get the damn thing open.
> 
> DEATH TO PACKAGING DESIGNERS!




I HATE THOSE TOO!!! That and the damn glue residue!!


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then change his to, "tastes good w/ ketchup".



Because really, who doesn't?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sell a vee.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est la vie.  That much I do know.




How much you want for it?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How much you want for it?



I dunno.  Spin the wheel?



I'd like to buy a vowel, Pat.
Why?
No, that's only sometimes.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dunno.  Spin the wheel?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to buy a vowel, Pat.
> Why?
> No, that's only sometimes.




I did, it said "Free"


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I did, it said "Free"



I sort of have this image in my head of a kid pointing upwards as a gigantic "V" leaps out of the water over his head.

...

I bet I could sell this to Sesame Street.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I sort of have this image in my head of a kid pointing upwards as a gigantic "V" leaps out of the water over his head.
> 
> ...
> 
> I bet I could sell this to Sesame Street.




Maybe, Hell the show must be running out of ideas by now...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> and its almost time for TRANSFORMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (I know, Im such a tomboy)





You ain't the only tomboy here!


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You ain't the only tomboy here!




I did not even realize you werent male.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe, Hell the show must be running out of ideas by now...



Well, it's not like anyone would notice if they started re-using ideas from the 60's.  How many fourty to fifty year-olds are in the habit of watching Sesame Street.

Heck, when my mom was young, the childrens shows only had about a season's worth of episodes.  Why bother having more when the kids outgrew the show in a year anyways?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like anyone would notice if they started re-using ideas from the 60's.  How many fourty to fifty year-olds are in the habit of watching Sesame Street.
> 
> Heck, when my mom was young, the childrens shows only had about a season's worth of episodes.  Why bother having more when the kids outgrew the show in a year anyways?




Good point, new characters, same ole show....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't have a HD player. I'm poor.




Ditto

That's why I watch them on the comp. Get HD without all the extra expense.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good point, new characters, same ole show....



Good show though.  I got an 'A' on a paper about it back in ENG102.  Ah, those heady days of college.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good show though.  I got an 'A' on a paper about it back in ENG102.  Ah, those heady days of college.




Too many of their songs get stuck in my head.....


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Watch me not arguing.




Sorry, I wasn't able to.  Busy working.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry, I wasn't able to.  Busy working.




I see the "Other" moon has arrived.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just had chicken for lunch.




Me too.  Boss bought Chipotle for everyone for lunch.  Unfortunately, he only bought chicken...


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Are you a doctor?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a doctor?
> I am today.




I love that quote.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not a fan of The Pretender. I watched one episode and didn't like it.




   

Man, I LOVE that show.  I currently own all 4 seasons and the 2 movies which came out after the show was cancelled on primetime.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, I LOVE that show.  I currently own all 4 seasons and the 2 movies which came out after the show was cancelled on primetime.




I pretended to like it. Does that count?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm outie.




And I'm an innie!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I did not even realize you werent male.




I didn't either at first until someone mentioned Darth and female in the same sentence.  Was like   

Not that it really matter, just surprised.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see the "Other" moon has arrived.




Yep, I have, and responding to things like a madman!


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I didn't either at first until someone mentioned Darth and female in the same sentence.  Was like
> 
> Not that it really matter, just surprised.




Well its nice to know whos on my side....


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I pretended to like it. Does that count?




Hrm... Almost.  

In the right spirit of the show, but not ACTUALLY liking it saddens me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, I have, and responding to things like a madman!




So I see.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, I LOVE that show.  I currently own all 4 seasons and the 2 movies which came out after the show was cancelled on primetime.



I need 1 more season and two movies.  But at least someone got the quote.   


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I pretended to like it. Does that count?



*groan*


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm... Almost.
> 
> In the right spirit of the show, but not ACTUALLY liking it saddens me.




I never actually saw the show, sorry.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well its nice to know whos on my side....



On your side?  I think that's Aeson.  Knock him off with a stick if he gets too grabby, though.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I didn't either at first until someone mentioned Darth and female in the same sentence.  Was like
> 
> Not that it really matter, just surprised.



Who could tell under the black body suit and face mask?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> On your side?  I think that's Aeson.  Knock him off with a stick if he gets too grabby, though.




Actually, I think he's on my ass.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, just noticed the new Avatar, Goldmoon.  Was wondering who that new person was who joined the Hive.  For those people who I have only known for a little while, I recognize a person by the Avatar and not the name, so I was temporarily confused.

Now Fru, for example, I've known long enough that even changing Avatars doesn't fool me.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually, I think he's on my ass.



Also known as your back_side_.  You didn't specify WHICH of your sides.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, just noticed the new Avatar, Goldmoon.  Was wondering who that new person was who joined the Hive.  For those people who I have only known for a little while, I recognize a person by the Avatar and not the name, so I was temporarily confused.
> 
> Now Fru, for example, I've known long enough that even changing Avatars doesn't fool me.




Yeah, TOW custom made it for me and I really like it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I never actually saw the show, sorry.




Ah.  Well, I recommend it, but then this is being said without knowing what shows you REALLY like, so it may not actually mean anything to you.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Also known as your back_side_.  You didn't specify WHICH of your sides.




You got me there. Speaking of which, I was called a "longback" today. It made my day!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, TOW custom made it for me and I really like it.




Yeah, it's neat.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Base security has ramped up since 9/11. Civilians don't get on like they used to. I could be talking out of my butt on this. Goldmoon could tell you what you'd have to go through for her base.




Last time I've gotten on a base was before 9/11. All they did was give you a paper to put in the car, look under it and then tell you where NOT to drive. All this after my friend turned into the road leading to housing.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You got me there. Speaking of which, I was called a "longback" today. It made my day!



I've never met that phrase before.  :-?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  Well, I recommend it, but then this is being said without knowing what shows you REALLY like, so it may not actually mean anything to you.




My current favorite show is "The Shield", my all-time favorite is "Firefly"


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Also known as your back_side_.  You didn't specify WHICH of your sides.




Touche.

Don't know how to make the e with the line above it...


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My current favorite show is "The Shield", my all-time favorite is "Firefly"




Never watched the Shield, but I certainly do like Firefly.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Last time I've gotten on a base was before 9/11. All they did was give you a paper to put in the car, look under it and then tell you where NOT to drive. All this after my friend turned into the road leading to housing.




Its a little more difficult to get on base now but once your on, its not hard to go anywhere.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've never met that phrase before.  :-?




As in I dont have an ass, just one long back.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Touche.
> 
> Don't know how to make the e with the line above it...



Mostly I just cheat and use an apostrophe.  Touche'

But you'd have to use the character map for the real symbol.

Touché


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Never watched the Shield, but I certainly do like Firefly.




Vic Macky is a sexy beast!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> As in I dont have an ass, just one long back.



Well, if it's a compliment to you, then congrats.




That's right, I remember now.  Baby doesn't like back.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, if it's a compliment to you, then congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, I remember now.  Baby doesn't like back.




I dont mind having an ass, some days I just wish I had less ass.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Vic Macky is a sexy beast!



I always thought Michael Weiss was a quite attractive man.



Err. . . you know, in a manly, hetero-sexual kind of way.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, if it's a compliment to you, then congrats.




Yeah, that was kinda my thought.  I was like, well, a HUGE butt looks weird/bad, but there still should be at least a little bit of flesh for comfort there.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont mind having an ass, some days I just wish I had less ass.....



I told you, hit him with a stick a couple of times, and he'll drop right off.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always thought Michael Weiss was a quite attractive man.
> 
> 
> 
> Err. . . you know, in a manly, hetero-sexual kind of way.




I never thought he was attractive or anything, but I always thought he did cool facial expressions, though when my friend and I were watching it, we were like 'how does nobody ever notice his expressions?'  I mean seriously, they give so much of what he's thinking away, but everyone else is so oblivious to it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> They might confuse him for a Taliban.




A friend of mine is hesitant about flying as he thinks they'll think his last name is one that could be "one of them"....

Mine might get immigration sicced on me....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always thought Michael Weiss was a quite attractive man.
> 
> 
> 
> Err. . . you know, in a manly, hetero-sexual kind of way.




That should be a new game. If you had to sleep with someone of the same sex, who would it be?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I told you, hit him with a stick a couple of times, and he'll drop right off.




Aeson? lol


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That should be a new game. If you had to sleep with someone of the same sex, who would it be?



T.R. Knight.


Oh, wait?  Was I supposed to have to think about it?


Not actually gay or bi.  No really.  But mmmmm. . . .


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> T.R. Knight.
> 
> 
> Oh, wait?  Was I supposed to have to think about it?
> 
> 
> Not actually gay or bi.  No really.  But mmmmm. . . .




Really? Maybe its the picture but he just doesnt do it for me...

I think we've established mine LOL.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Why? Do YOU dance at the Pink Pony?




 

As he's the closest person there.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Really? Maybe its the picture but he just doesnt do it for me...
> 
> I think we've established mine LOL.



Yeah, it's a bad picture.  But then it's not exactly a serious crush either.  I'm just fond of his character on Grey's Anatomy, I see a lot of myself there.  I don't know much about him as a person.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As he's the closest person there.....




I must confess to an "amataur night" strip-tease many years ago


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I must confess to an "amataur night" strip-tease many years ago



Oh for a time machine.

And a video camera.




I could make a fortune off of Aeson.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh for a time machine.
> 
> And a video camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make a fortune off of Aeson.




Hell, I bet I could make a fortune off him right now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hell, I bet I could make a fortune off him right now.




I could save him money by going in half and half.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I could save him money by going in half and half.




Awww, thats sweet.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hell, I bet I could make a fortune off him right now.



Sure, if you want to, I was going on the assumption that Amateur Night was a thing of the past.  If it's a thing on next Saturday, that's different.







			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I could save him money by going in half and half.



Should we take up a collection?



I had a dream, my children.  I had a dream that I was on a plane, and it was going to crash!
And the people on the plane, they turned to me and said,
"You're a preacher, do something religious."
So I took a collection.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sure, if you want to, I was going on the assumption that Amateur Night was a thing of the past.  If it's a thing on next Saturday, that's different.Should we take up a collection?




It was a thing of the past but for the right money, I'd strip again. I enjoyed it, its very liberating in a way.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So I guess Austin Powers' dad is wrong when he says, "Its not the size, mate, its how you use it"?




Or the tagline from Godzilla: "SIZE DOES MATTER!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> sounds like a plan. I'll cook up some frogs legs for the occassion.





Mmmm...tastes like chicken....


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, thats sweet.




I try.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or the tagline from Godzilla: "SIZE DOES MATTER!"




That phrase had to be made up by a man....


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I try.




I enjoy the attention sometimes, depends on my mood.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It was a thing of the past but for the right money, I'd strip again. I enjoyed it, its very liberating in a way.



Well I know what I'm getting Aeson for his birthday.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It was a thing of the past but for the right money, I'd strip again. I enjoyed it, its very liberating in a way.




I know we're all thinking it, so I'll write it: and how much would that be?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well I know what I'm getting Aeson for his birthday.




Goldmoon, coming to a store near you.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well I know what I'm getting Aeson for his birthday.




I'm not you could afford it. You'd have to fly me out and back and then theres the matter of how much I'd do it for.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, luckily, in a spate of irony of CM proportions, the frog is just an internet persona, you see.  In real life I'm non-amphibious.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a frog.  Plays one on the internet.





Sure... Keep tellin' yourself that. 




Denial. Ain't just a river in Egypt.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I know we're all thinking it, so I'll write it: and how much would that be?




Im honestly not sure but I'd guess in the neighborhood of five thousand dollars.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Goldmoon, coming to a store near you.




Woah, I could have my own action figure.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Denial. Ain't just a river in Egypt.




*groan*


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im honestly not sure but I'd guess in the neighborhood of five thousand dollars.




Youch.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure you could afford it. You'd have to fly me out and back and then theres the matter of how much I'd do it for.



There's a fair amount that I could afford, if I felt like it.  Not, over and over again, but a once off thing. . .

Plane flight would be a few hundred, or if I can finagle it from my friends, free.

So then it's just your fee.

1,000 suit you?   More?  5k it is.  Doable.  Not that I like Aeson THAT much, but I could afford it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Youch.




Its because its not a normal thing for me. Hell, I can't even be sure that would be enough.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, if you go to the member list and have them go in order from most posts to fewest posts, I'm on page no. 5.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its because its not a normal thing for me. Hell, I can't even be sure that would be enough.



Well, after that you're pushing it.

Five thousand dollars donated to EN World would get me my name on a billboard, Morrus promised me.  5k to you and all I get is the eternal gratitude of a man I've never met.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its because its not a normal thing for me. Hell, I can't even be sure that would be enough.




No one would want to see me strip, but I'd probably do it for one night for 5k.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, after that you're pushing it.
> 
> Five thousand dollars donated to EN World would get me my name on a billboard, Morrus promised me.  5k to you and all I get is the eternal gratitude of a man I've never met.




Start a 'charity' and get some friends to donate.  I mean a dozen of us split 5k, wouldn't be nearly so bad.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> I am sure everything will be fine. Plus, he can't get here early and there can't be complications because I WANT TO GO TO GENCON! LOL




I've got one friend going to Dragoncon 8 months pregnant and another about 5 months pregnant. 

Hopefully you'll get to go.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, after that you're pushing it.
> 
> Five thousand dollars donated to EN World would get me my name on a billboard, Morrus promised me.  5k to you and all I get is the eternal gratitude of a man I've never met.




I understand thats a lot. I'm sure I would have stipulations too.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No one would want to see me strip, but I'd probably do it for one night for 5k.



No, no, no.  You can't offer the same deal.  Try and undercut her.  I can start a bidding war for Aeson's birthday present.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you miss GenCon you can come to DragonCon.




QFT

I know Aeson and I will be there at Dragoncon.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I understand thats a lot. I'm sure I would have stipulations too.



Bah, you and your pasties.  No dice!


----------



## hafrogman

Off home.  See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... seems you get boatloads of support from all these weirdos across the world here in the hive.
> 
> Sounds strangely suspicious to me! [Pulls trenchcoat about his figure, pulls down fedora, walks off into a dark alley and promptly trips over some trash cans b/c his hat was pulled down too low.]
> 
> Drat. Hate when that happens.  :\





Either you're playing Taliban or Harry Dresden......   

You've gotta shave and be really tall to be Dresden.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no, no.  You can't offer the same deal.  Try and undercut her.  I can start a bidding war for Aeson's birthday present.




Heh, wouldn't be much of a bidding war.  Would be better if it were between Darth and Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah, you and your pasties.  No dice!




Pasties would not be a stipulation. I mean things like, no touching, no cameras, things like that.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Off home.  See you all tomorrow.




Bye Frogman, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And you say that when I start going on about things one should only smile and nod?  :\




*smiles and nods*


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh, wouldn't be much of a bidding war.  Would be better if it were between Darth and Goldmoon.




What if we tag-teamed?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Off home.  See you all tomorrow.




Night.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What if we tag-teamed?




I would think I've died and gone to heaven.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just clean off your lilypad before you add any more stool to it.




Ewww.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I would think I've died and gone to heaven.




Well, maybe. we may not look good together.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth is making comments in the hive, but she's totally nowhere near the current conversation.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dodge sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a Toyota.




I drive a Chevrolet.


----------



## Dog Moon

See?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Darth is making comments in the hive, but she's totally nowhere near the current conversation.




I see, shes in catch-up mode!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wanted to make a Pat Benatar joke here.  But I couldn't come up with anything.  I guess I'm not that good afterall.




Pat Benatar's supposed to be at a club Tues night. Clubs suck as they're too smoky and crowded. Friend who told me ain't going for those reasons; he's hating it as he's a BIG Benatar fan.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see, shes in catch-up mode!




Yeah.  At least when I did that, it was like all at one time.  I should do that one evening.  Just start at page one and respond to everything interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pat Benatar's supposed to be at a club Tues night. Clubs suck as they're too smoky and crowded. Friend who told me ain't going for those reasons; he's hating it as he's a BIG Benatar fan.




Well, the smoking thing is no longer a worry here as it's banned indoors now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, the smoking thing is no longer a worry here as it's banned indoors now.




I used to smoke and I still like Pat Benatar.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I used to smoke and I still like Pat Benatar.




I think there's one song by her that I can tolerate.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, but I know one.
> 
> Yiou got your doctorate in one day?




He got it out of a Cracker Jack box.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think there's one song by her that I can tolerate.




I like most of them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I did not even realize you werent male.




Definitely female.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually, I think he's on my ass.




Maybe you should see a doctor about that...


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Definitely female.




Well, WE didn't have any way to know that, now did we?  Nope, we certainly did not!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its a little more difficult to get on base now but once your on, its not hard to go anywhere.




It's not like they would've done anything to stop us... alot of the soldiers were off on leave. We were there because someone had a "bright bulb" idea to throw a Star Trek con and a carnival there the first weekend of the month.

Before then, the closest I'd ever been was when my aunt used to live near Andrews AFB in Homestead.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I told you, hit him with a stick a couple of times, and he'll drop right off.




ROFL


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Definitely female.




Sweet, someone on my side.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That phrase had to be made up by a man....




Had to have been...

Yoda: Judge me by my size do you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Woah, I could have my own action figure.




There was a company one time that would do custom figs. They'd do a custom head and then attach it to a 12" figure and make an outfit for it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There was a company one time that would do custom figs. They'd do a custom head and then attach it to a 12" figure and make an outfit for it.




That would be funny. I would send Aeson one LOL


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh, wouldn't be much of a bidding war.  Would be better if it were between Darth and Goldmoon.




I can honestly say that I don't have the figure for doing strip dances. Not to mention, I don't dance.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Darth is making comments in the hive, but she's totally nowhere near the current conversation.




It's called catching up and then deciding to hell with it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sweet, someone on my side.




Hrm, that's at least the second time you've said that tonight.  Must have a lot of people on your side if you say that so frequently.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, the smoking thing is no longer a worry here as it's banned indoors now.




It's supposed to be banned at work but people still smoke in the back of the store.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I used to smoke and I still like Pat Benatar.




Smoking makes me sneeze.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There was a company one time that would do custom figs. They'd do a custom head and then attach it to a 12" figure and make an outfit for it.




That's pretty neat.


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings all...

Just passing through...anything entertaining happening?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, WE didn't have any way to know that, now did we?  Nope, we certainly did not!




It's not like I kept it a state secret or something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Smoking makes me sneeze.




Try smoking through your MOUTH and not your NOSE.


----------



## The_Warlock

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Smoking makes me sneeze.




I'm one better, smoking makes me suffocate...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That would be funny. I would send Aeson one LOL




 

We were gonna do one of a friend of ours as a Klingon but the $250 (at that time) was a bit too steep for a practical joke.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings all...
> 
> Just passing through...anything entertaining happening?




Been talking about girls and stripping.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I can honestly say that I don't have the figure for doing strip dances. Not to mention, I don't dance.




Ah!  My fantasy has been ruined!


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I can honestly say that I don't have the figure for doing strip dances. Not to mention, I don't dance.




I'm not sure I do either. Im just so tall that I tend to stay slim naturally I guess.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Try smoking through your MOUTH and not your NOSE.




I.DON'T.SMOKE.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Been talking about girls and stripping.




Woot! I mean, I'm a man, I'm supposed to say "Woot!", right?

Never been to a strip club nor seen a stripper...somehow I don't feel any less of a man...(whistles cheerfully)


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Smoking makes me sneeze.




It made my lung collapse.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I.DON'T.SMOKE.




I used to.  Got tired of it tho.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I do either. Im just so tall that I tend to stay slim naturally I guess.




I can guarantee you're in better shape than I am. And I'm about 5'10".


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Woot! I mean, I'm a man, I'm supposed to say "Woot!", right?
> 
> Never been to a strip club nor seen a stripper...somehow I don't feel any less of a man...(whistles cheerfully)




Karen says theres an all-female strip club in Sacramento and wants to take me but Ive never heard of it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I used to.  Got tired of it tho.




It's gross and makes you stink.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Woot! I mean, I'm a man, I'm supposed to say "Woot!", right?
> 
> Never been to a strip club nor seen a stripper...somehow I don't feel any less of a man...(whistles cheerfully)




Actually, lots of girls go to strip clubs too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I can guarantee you're in better shape than I am. And I'm about 5'10".




You cant guarantee that since youve never seen me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Karen says theres an all-female strip club in Sacramento and wants to take me but Ive never heard of it.




Makes sense when you're not in that kind of circle. At least not at the present time...


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I can guarantee you're in better shape than I am. And I'm about 5'10".




Sounds like me.  Except in male form.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You cant guarantee that since youve never seen me.




You've got Air Force fitness requirements that the rest of us don't have.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Karen says theres an all-female strip club in Sacramento and wants to take me but Ive never heard of it.




It wouldn't surprise me.... Too often, when you aren't looking, you don't see....


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Makes sense when you're not in that kind of circle. At least not at the present time...




Yeah, I'm not sure. I guess its such a new thing that it still scares me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You've got Air Force fitness requirements that the rest of us don't have.




Think about the phrase "Air Force Fitness" LOL

Im in pretty good shape I guess. I run about 20 miles a week on average.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, lots of girls go to strip clubs too.




I recall a number of my friends who went to a strip club because that's where another friend wanted his birthday party...so his wife and another married woman asked one of the strippers to do a pole dance in slow-mo so they could see how it was done...

I have strange friends....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sounds like me.  Except in male form.




You're average height for a guy, I'm fairly tall for a female.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I recall a number of my friends who went to a strip club because that's where another friend wanted his birthday party...so his wife and another married woman asked one of the strippers to do a pole dance in slow-mo so they could see how it was done...
> 
> I have strange friends....




Ive been to several strip-clubs with boyfriends.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're average height for a guy, I'm fairly tall for a female.




Ditto. excepy replace fairly with really.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Think about the phrase "Air Force Fitness" LOL
> 
> Im in pretty good shape I guess. I run about 20 miles a week on average.




I do some walking at work but definitely no running.

 It's still more fitness than I'm getting.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not sure. I guess its such a new thing that it still scares me.




I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I recall a number of my friends who went to a strip club because that's where another friend wanted his birthday party...so his wife and another married woman asked one of the strippers to do a pole dance in slow-mo so they could see how it was done...
> 
> I have strange friends....




Hrm, been a while since I've had a b-day at a strip club.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive been to several strip-clubs with boyfriends.




I've never been to a strip club with or without girlfriends, though I have had several friends who were strippers. Who knew?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ditto. excepy replace fairly with really.




In your case, yup.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.




I'm working on it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm working on it.




Good.


----------



## Dog Moon

The One Warlock was passing through, but stopped when he heard girls and strip clubs.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've never been to a strip club with or without girlfriends, though I have had several friends who were strippers. Who knew?




I dont think Ive ever been friends with a stripper.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The One Warlock was passing through, but stopped when he heard girls and strip clubs.




I heard that....


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't like spelling errors normally, but it's even worse when using smileys.  That's where you get the weird-looking people.  Like Lp  or :8


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually, I think he's on my ass.



Only if you want me to be.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I heard that....




You heard my fingers tip-tapping upon the keyboard?

Tip tap tip tap.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont think Ive ever been friends with a stripper.




College town. 

Young women can be incredibly self sufficient money wise if they remove their clothes on a stage...Most I knew did it while in college or shortly thereafter until they found a job/career they wanted to do, and then kept the stripping to private shows for their boyfriends/husbands. chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You heard my fingers tip-tapping upon the keyboard?
> 
> Tip tap tip tap.




Yup, some of my mutant powers came by UPS today...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only if you want me to be.




Its big enough some days. It doesnt need help.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> College town.
> 
> Young women can be incredibly self sufficient money wise if they remove their clothes on a stage...Most I knew did it while in college or shortly thereafter until they found a job/career they wanted to do, and then kept the stripping to private shows for their boyfriends/husbands. chuckle




Kate must have a price.....lol


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its big enough some days. It doesnt need help.




As an artist, I will point out that most asses, especially women's, can look much larger than they really are due to perspective and position. Your's is likely fine, you just don't have the right angle...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Kate must have a price.....lol




But you may not be ready to pay it yet!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But you may not be ready to pay it yet!




Oh, for her, I think I could do it. *shiver*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As an artist, I will point out that most asses, especially women's, can look much larger than they really are due to perspective and position. Your's is likely fine, you just don't have the right angle...




You trying to get a job watching my ass?


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As an artist, I will point out that most asses, especially women's, can look much larger than they really are due to perspective and position. Your's is likely fine, you just don't have the right angle...




As a person who has looked at a LOT of female butts in his time, I agree.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, for her, I think I could do it. *shiver*




And on that note, I actually do need to go, might as well go before we give you wet boots.   

Take care all!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You trying to get a job watching my ass?




Would you MIND?


----------



## Aeson

I'm not going to bother catching up. I didn't realize I had become such a joke. Have fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And on that note, I actually do need to go, might as well go before we give you wet boots.
> 
> Take care all!




LOL, see you later TOW.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going to bother catching up. I didn't realize I had become such a joke. Have fun.




Before I go...let me just say... "Huh?"


----------



## Dog Moon

How much would a job like that pay?

As for the benefits, well we already know what THOSE are.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, see you later TOW.




Later!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going to bother catching up. I didn't realize I had become such a joke. Have fun.




Aww, Aeson dont have a pity party. Were laughing with you, not at you. I promise. I dont mean any harm by it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How much would a job like that pay?
> 
> As for the benefits, well we already know what THOSE are.




Wait, I'm supposed to pay you to watch my ass? That hardly seems fair.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going to bother catching up. I didn't realize I had become such a joke. Have fun.




Yeah, who made Aeson the _butt_ end of a joke?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, who made Aeson the _butt_ end of a joke?




Ooooo, I didnt know he would mind. Oh, well _hind_ sight is 20/20 I guess.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait, I'm supposed to pay you to watch my ass? That hardly seems fair.




That's probably true.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's probably true.




Not that its a spectacular ass or anything but it does have its days.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, I didnt know he would mind. Oh, well _hind_ sight is 20/20 I guess.




Guess we should stop with the cracks against Aeson.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not that its a spectacular ass or anything but it does have its days.




Wish I could say the same.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Guess we should stop with the cracks against Aeson.




Yep, his anger might _rear_ its ugly head.


----------



## Aeson

Don't worry about it. I'm just not in the mood to be the butt of the joke. I need to go for a walk anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. I'm just not in the mood to be the butt of the joke. I need to go for a walk anyway.




Awwww, I'm sorry Aeson. *Hug*


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww, I'm sorry Aeson. *Hug*




I'm sorry as well.  Thought the pun thing would help cheer ya up, but guess not.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry as well.  Thought the pun thing would help cheer ya up, but guess not.



We just made asses of ourselves.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We just made asses of ourselves.



Just put it behind you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Just put it behind you.




Ah, sit on it.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ah, sit on it.



Can it


----------



## The_Warlock

All's well, that _*End's*_ well!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hey TOW


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Can it




I see you slipped that one in the backdoor when I wasnt paying attention.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see you slipped that one in the backdoor when I wasnt paying attention.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And I'm an innie!



If this is in reference to belly-buttons, so am I.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey TOW




Hola!

What is it with you and posterior themed posts??

And nobody said YOU had to pay me to watch your ass, but if I could get SOMEBODY to pay me to watch your ass....well, why not?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My current favorite show is "The Shield", my all-time favorite is "Firefly"



Current fave is The Dead Zone, all time fave is Sliders.


----------



## Bront

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> What is it with you and posterior themed posts??
> 
> And nobody said YOU had to pay me to watch your ass, but if I could get SOMEBODY to pay me to watch your ass....well, why not?



I think you backed into the wrong thread then


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya Bront.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bront said:
			
		

> I think you backed into the wrong thread then




On the contrary, I may be coming in at the _tail_ end, but there's nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> On the contrary, I may be coming in at the _tail_ end, but there's nothing wrong with that...




Bwhahahaha


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bwhahahaha




chuckle


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bwhahahaha



Hey, Goldie, how are you tonight?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Goldie, how are you tonight?




I'm ok Fru, how are you doing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm ok Fru, how are you doing?



I'm good. Managed to get a second wind otherwise I'd have went to bed 2 hours ago.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm good. Managed to get a second wind otherwise I'd have went to bed 2 hours ago.




Ill be heading to bed in about an hour actually. You missed some interesting stuff though I think I pissed off Aeson.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill be heading to bed in about an hour actually. You missed some interesting stuff though I think I pissed off Aeson.



I needed some me time earlier otherwise I would have been here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I needed some me time earlier otherwise I would have been here.




It happens. Life calls us all from time to time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It happens. Life calls us all from time to time.



Very true. I've just made this realization recently and decided that when my family decides to have a family day, I'll participate regardless of whether it is something I really want to do or not.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very true. I've just made this realization recently and decided that when my family decides to have a family day, I'll participate regardless of whether it is something I really want to do or not.




Sounds like a good balance - keep involved with the fam, and still make time for yourself...


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Bront.



Hello 

Sorry, installing a medicine cabinet in the bathroom.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Very true. I've just made this realization recently and decided that when my family decides to have a family day, I'll participate regardless of whether it is something I really want to do or not.




Well, its just me so.......


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill be heading to bed in about an hour actually. You missed some interesting stuff though I think I pissed off Aeson.



When he has bad days, he lets things get to him.  He'll be fine and he'll be back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, its just me so.......



Okay, you caught me off guard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Sorry, installing a medicine cabinet in the bathroom.



Funny thing. My parents actually decided to rip out the medicine cabinets in two of our bathrooms in favor of putting in a longer mirror and ceiling lights


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, its just me so.......




Eh? No family in close proximity?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Funny thing. My parents actually decided to rip out the medicine cabinets in two of our bathrooms in favor of putting in a longer mirror and ceiling lights



We tore the one in the wall out, and took the mirror off.  It's a smaller mirror now, but a larger medicine cabinate, which helps us store all the wonderful drugs we use 

(I'm an asthmatic and wife has several medical issues and is on a large number of pills.  All legal you sickos)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> We tore the one in the wall out, and took the mirror off.  It's a smaller mirror now, but a larger medicine cabinate, which helps us store all the wonderful drugs we use
> 
> (I'm an asthmatic and wife has several medical issues and is on a large number of pills.  All legal you sickos)



Oh wow; didn't know. I'll keep you and your wife in my prayers.


----------



## The_Warlock

Good chatting, time for me to go...some sleep is occasionally required to be functional at work...


Later all


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good chatting, time for me to go...some sleep is occasionally required to be functional at work...
> 
> Later all



Later TOW


----------



## hafrogman

Looks around.

I guess the hive is (realy) dead.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Looks around.
> 
> I guess the hive is (realy) dead.




Nope, it twitches, and eats brains...the hive is (really) UNdead.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope, it twitches, and eats brains...the hive is (really) UNdead.



Braaaaaaaains. . .

Where would it find any of those around here?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Braaaaaaaains. . .
> 
> Where would it find any of those around here?




Well, it's all out, that's why it's constantly trying to lure fresh meat into it's lair...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, it's all out, that's why it's constantly trying to lure fresh meat into it's lair...



Ah. . . crafty for an undead.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah. . . crafty for an undead.




I'd say more cunning...like a ghast...

But less stinky...


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill be heading to bed in about an hour actually. You missed some interesting stuff though I think I pissed off Aeson.




Yeah, and I probably didn't help either.  My bad.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I probably didn't help either.  My bad.



Actually, I think it may be my fault.  I probably started it.    

*sigh*  I seem to have managed to seriously offend at least two different hive members now.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually, I think it may be my fault.  I probably started it.
> 
> *sigh*  I seem to have managed to seriously offend at least two different hive members now.




Swubu? I'm sorry, I scanned the stripping and butt jokes section, and was then involved in part of it. All was said in good fun, nothing had the tone of hate or cruelty. 

I wouldn't blame yourselves.

Good natured razzing seems to be a part of the hive. When GM first arrived we spent FIVE HUNDRED POSTS making fun of her ass. And she came back because we were doing it in fun. 

So, don't accept that guilt yet.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Eh? No family in close proximity?




Nope, just lil ol me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Swubu? I'm sorry, I scanned the stripping and butt jokes section, and was then involved in part of it. All was said in good fun, nothing had the tone of hate or cruelty.
> 
> I wouldn't blame yourselves.
> 
> Good natured razzing seems to be a part of the hive. When GM first arrived we spent FIVE HUNDRED POSTS making fun of her ass. And she came back because we were doing it in fun.
> 
> So, don't accept that guilt yet.




At least 500.


----------



## hafrogman

Hola.  ¿Como estas?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> At least 500.



Yeah, I spent some time looking for them. . . but there's a lot of hive.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I spent some time looking for them. . . but there's a lot of hive.




Appearantly its so big it can hide my ass.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Appearantly its so big it can hide my ass.



Yes, its size is Asstronomical.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, its size is Asstronomical.




*groan* Isnt that horse dead yet?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *groan* Isnt that horse dead yet?



*shrug*  I missed most of it, I think.  I just had to get my one contribution in there.

I'm done.

How's your day going?



/The posterior jokes are over, I promise.  No ifs, ands or . . . you know.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  I missed most of it, I think.  I just had to get my one contribution in there.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> How's your day going?
> 
> 
> 
> /The posterior jokes are over, I promise.  No ifs, ands or . . . you know.




Meh, its going OK. How about you?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> The One Warlock was passing through, but stopped when he heard girls and strip clubs.




What normal red-blooded male wouldn't stop?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't like spelling errors normally, but it's even worse when using smileys.  That's where you get the weird-looking people.  Like Lp  or :8


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Meh, its going OK. How about you?



Eh, my day has been kind of dull.  Plans for the evening, so that's always a plus.  But I still have an hour and a half of work left.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What normal red-blooded male wouldn't stop?



You know, I've never actually been to a strip club.  Last time I checked, I still bled red.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eh, my day has been kind of dull.  Plans for the evening, so that's always a plus.  But I still have an hour and a half of work left.




I just got to work actually. I was going to go to the movies tomorrow but I've upset Karen and she doesnt want to go now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Braaaaaaaains. . .
> 
> Where would it find any of those around here?




Braaaaaainss...


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Braaaaaainss...




Lots of starving zombies around here......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Appearantly its so big it can hide my ass.




[Skroob]Why didn't someone tell me my ass was so big?!?![/Skroob]


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I've upset Karen and she doesnt want to go now.



Wrong smiley?  Or are we being devious in a way I haven't detected?  Like, she's upset and doesn't want to go out. . . so we have to stay in


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *groan* Isnt that horse dead yet?




Not if people keep rezzing it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> [Skroob]Why didn't someone tell me my ass was so big?!?![/Skroob]




Oh, I dont need anyone to tell me lol. Fortunately BDU's hide it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, I dont need anyone to tell me lol. Fortunately BDU's hide it.




BDUs are good for that. And having lots of pocket space is a bonus.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wrong smiley?  Or are we being devious in a way I haven't detected?  Like, she's upset and doesn't want to go out. . . so we have to stay in




That was supposed to be a mad smiley. I'm upset at her for being mad at me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If this is in reference to belly-buttons, so am I.




Yes, yes it was.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> BDUs are good for that. And having lots of pocket space is a bonus.




I LOVE having tons of pockets in the field.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Current fave is The Dead Zone, all time fave is Sliders.




Heh.  Considering that it's currently the only show I watch on TV, Dead Zone is also my current fave.  

Not really sure what my all-time fave is.  Not Sliders though.  Was good for a while, but I think after most of the original 4 were gone, I didn't like it anymore.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

>




I'd JUST done that on the smiley above my post and thought it deserved a mention in a separate post.  I seem to do that frequently too...


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You know, I've never actually been to a strip club.  Last time I checked, I still bled red.




Yes, but he said a NORMAL red-blooded male.  It means you're a red-blooded male, but yer not normal.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wrong smiley?  Or are we being devious in a way I haven't detected?  Like, she's upset and doesn't want to go out. . . so we have to stay in




You know, I always thought the devious one looked more like angry and that angry just looks stupid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'd JUST done that on the smiley above my post and thought it deserved a mention in a separate post.  I seem to do that frequently too...





Case in point: I almost did ;(  Don't know why I keep doing that.  Who winks while sad?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You know, I always thought the devious one looked more like angry and that angry just looks stupid.



 



The problem with the devious one is it's smiling.  You can't smile when mad. . . people won't know what you're thinking. . .


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Who winks while sad?



Emo flirts?


----------



## Goldmoon

I want Piratecat to name the off topic thread "Goldmoon" for a day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I want Piratecat to name the off topic thread "Goldmoon" for a day.




Does PC takes requests?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does PC takes requests?




I don't know. Thats why I'm posting it here. He probably wont though, cause then he'd have to do it for everyone.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does PC takes requests?



Well, I bribed ENWorld with $500 for "Hafrogman's Off-Topic forum", and you can all see how well that worked out.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I bribed ENWorld with $500 for "Hafrogman's Off-Topic forum", and you can all see how well that worked out.




I guess I'll have to pay him more....nah.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That was supposed to be a mad smiley. I'm upset at her for being mad at me.




The   [mad] smiley doesn't look so mad...but the   [deviuos] one does a better job at it.

I think the   [confused] smiley does more for the "WTF effect" than it does for showing confusion.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The   [mad] smiley doesn't look so mad...but the   [deviuos] one does a better job at it.
> 
> I think the   [confused] smiley does more for the "WTF effect" than it does for showing confusion.




OK, then Im mad at her.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I LOVE having tons of pockets in the field.




They do come in handy. I carried lots of loot in them one time when our Klingon club was helping out with the March of Dimes, collecting donations for them. Those who'd donated got a "free" six-pack of 7-UP. I had lots of ones in the pockets. And not to mention carrying a friend's stuff [wallet, keys] when he did the Klingon bit as his pants pockets didn't have enough room and the pants showed EVERYTHING he had in the pants IYKWIM.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OK, then Im mad at her.



Awww.    

You two should kiss and make up.



With tongue.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They do come in handy. I carried lots of loot in them one time when our Klingon club was helping out with the March of Dimes, collecting donations for them. Those who'd donated got a "free" six-pack of 7-UP. I had lots of ones in the pockets. And not to mention carrying a friend's stuff [wallet, keys] when he did the Klingon bit as his pants pockets didn't have enough room and the pants showed EVERYTHING he had in the pants IYKWIM.




Yeah, I once carried 31 cans of Red Bull in all my pockets back when I was in Baghdad.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yes, but he said a NORMAL red-blooded male.  It means you're a red-blooded male, but yer not normal.




_HE_?!?!?! *thumps DM*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Awww.
> 
> You two should kiss and make up.
> 
> 
> 
> With tongue.




Once she apoligizes then I'll forgive her.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> _HE_?!?!?! *thumps DM*




See, no attention to detail.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Considering that it's currently the only show I watch on TV, Dead Zone is also my current fave.
> 
> Not really sure what my all-time fave is.  Not Sliders though.  Was good for a while, but I think after most of the original 4 were gone, I didn't like it anymore.




I've enjoyed watching The Tudors. Am hoping The Dresden Files gets another season. BOB ROCKS! 

Most shows on now sucketh. I watched one show last night that had nothing going on but whether or not some character's younger sis should get laid or not..... Only had it on that due to keeping tabs on the weather; didn't want to watch that a--hole on Hell's Kitchen rant and in desperate need for anger management classes (those that involve a heavy ball bat).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You know, I always thought the devious one looked more like angry and that angry just looks stupid.




AMEN


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The   [mad] smiley doesn't look so mad...but the   [deviuos] one does a better job at it.
> 
> I think the   [confused] smiley does more for the "WTF effect" than it does for showing confusion.




Glad I'm not the only one who thinks like this.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Once she apoligizes then I'll forgive her.



Yeah, that's always the problem, isn't it?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I once carried 31 cans of Red Bull in all my pockets back when I was in Baghdad.




And not much else. Especially since your ID is hanging from your neck....


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> _HE_?!?!?! *thumps DM*




Sorry.  Went through and made new tabs for the like 6 things I was gonna comment on and by the time I had gotten to the comment you quoted, I didn't know who had said the original quote of the one in the my quote.  Had I realized it was you, I wouldn't have said he.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See, no attention to detail.




Just like a guy.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's always the problem, isn't it?




Well, in this case she has no right to be mad at me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Am hoping The Dresden Files gets another season.




Same.  Getting annoyed that the decision is being delayed.  I hate the not knowing...


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And not much else. Especially since your ID is hanging from your neck....




Though they were handy, I hated wearing those neckpurses.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> _HE_?!?!?! *thumps DM*




Oh, and *ow*


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just like a guy.




Yep.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just like a guy.



Dog Moon, dude.  You're giving us a bad name.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dog Moon, dude.  You're giving us a bad name.




Like you need help. LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep.




Aw, you guys are mean.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Aw, you guys ladies are mean.



Edit it, quick!


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Aw, you guys are mean.




We're allowed to be that way based on our mood at the time......lol


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same.  Getting annoyed that the decision is being delayed.  I hate the not knowing...




Someone said that they may be waiting as it'll be a mid-season show like it was this time... ::shrug::


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Like you need help. LOL



Of course I need help.  We do bad enough individually as it is, we don't need the rest of our gender dragging us down further.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Though they were handy, I hated wearing those neckpurses.




I was actually talking about dog tags.

Although I do know people who have neckpurses that also hold con badges.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Edit it, quick!




Haha.  I'm not good at this.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Of course I need help.  We do bad enough individually as it is, we don't need the rest of our gender dragging us down further.




True, very true.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Someone said that they may be waiting as it'll be a mid-season show like it was this time... ::shrug::




Assuming it even comes back...


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was actually talking about dog tags.
> 
> Although I do know people who have neckpurses that also hold con badges.




Besides the tags, which I wear all the time, we had to wear an ID holder on our necks. It could also hold some money and various other badges too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We're allowed to be that way based on our mood at the time......lol




Yup we're allowed by our own genetics to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















 as we wish.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Besides the tags, which I wear all the time, we had to wear an ID holder on our necks. It could also hold some money and various other badges too.



Ah, lanyards. . . the year after I left my highschool they tried to get all the students to display their ID badges publically at all times.  Glad I missed that.

Glad to work at a company with all of a dozen people, too.  ID badges?  I don't need no steenkeen' badges.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Of course I need help.  We do bad enough individually as it is, we don't need the rest of our gender dragging us down further.




Too late. It's your gender that is the anchor weighing you down.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Assuming it even comes back...




Let's hope it does. It beat out all SF on the Sci-Fi channel. Even Battlestar Galactica (which I don't watch).


PS: wrestling doesn't count as SF nor does it count as fantasy either. So it doesn't belong on the SF channel nor does it belong at Dragoncon!!


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too late. It's your gender that is the anchor weighing you down.



That's why I have to improve the public image of my gender.  Teach them table manners, and how not to scratch themselves.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Besides the tags, which I wear all the time, we had to wear an ID holder on our necks. It could also hold some money and various other badges too.




Oh, ok. Didn't know they had those.

I do know that at least one soldier hates the new BDU pattern/pocket style. It was some Army Sergeant that came in one day for lunch and I talked to him about it and also mentioning that our biscuitmaker is also Army Reserve. He had to ask *me* what regiment. So I got her up to talk to him.


----------



## The_Warlock

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just like a guy.




You obviously have been around the wrong guys...Not only do I know where to find the little man in the canoe, I know how to make him paddle for life and sing opera.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's why I have to improve the public image of my gender.  Teach them table manners, and how not to scratch themselves.




Considering it is QUITE DISGUSTING to scratch one's nuts in public. If they itch then bathe them more often!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You obviously have been around the wrong guys...Not only do I know where to find the little man in the canoe, I know how to make him paddle for life and sing opera.




Because he's getting away from the women he's offended?


----------



## The_Warlock

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too late. It's your gender that is the anchor weighing you down.




If it was an anchor, I'd need bigger pants.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> bathe



Okay, now you're asking a little TOO much from mankind.   :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Because he's getting away from the women he's offended?




Wrong little man.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You obviously have been around the wrong guys...Not only do I know where to find the little man in the canoe, I know how to make him paddle for life and sing opera.



I've apparently been hanging out with different guys than either of you.


*I* sing opera.


----------



## The_Warlock

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ...the women he's offended?




Besides, the only women I've actually offended in this life were so offended because I told them the absolute truth and they didn't want to hear it.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I told them the ... truth



Fool.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've apparently been hanging out with different guys than either of you.
> 
> 
> *I* sing opera.




For work or pleasure...?

Wait..has to be for work, since there is no pleasure in opera...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fool.




It's not my problem if I'm asked a question they don't actually want the answer to. I'm not the one in denial.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> For work or pleasure...?
> 
> Wait..has to be for work, since there is no pleasure in opera...



Where does volunteer work fall in that spectrum?

And it was still fun.  It wasn't very serious opera. . . Gilbert and Sullivan.



*is the very model of a modern major general*


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's not my problem if I'm asked a question they don't actually want the answer to.



Yes it is.

Lie!  LIE!  Lie like your life depends on it!  It just may!



If someone asks you if you are a god, you say 'YES!'


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Oh, ok. Didn't know they had those.
> 
> I do know that at least one soldier hates the new BDU pattern/pocket style. It was some Army Sergeant that came in one day for lunch and I talked to him about it and also mentioning that our biscuitmaker is also Army Reserve. He had to ask *me* what regiment. So I got her up to talk to him.




I like the new uniforms from what Ive seen of them. I can't wait to get them personally.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Where does volunteer work fall in that spectrum?




A job you aren't paid for.

That equates to "insanity".

Either that or you are a Hobbyist Operatic, as opposed to a Gamist or Simulationist Operatic. All three of which equate to insane, too, but have nicer labels.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Where does volunteer work fall in that spectrum?
> 
> And it was still fun.  It wasn't very serious opera. . . Gilbert and Sullivan.
> 
> 
> 
> *is the very model of a modern major general*




Ive information vegetable, animal and mineral....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive information vegetable, animal and mineral....



I know the kings of England and I quote the fights historical, from Marathon to Waterloo, in order categorical. . . don't get me started.


Five o'clock!  Quittin' time.  I shall see you all later.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes it is.
> 
> Lie!  LIE!  Lie like your life depends on it!  It just may!




Nope. It isn't. And I won't. 

Just saying "no" means I don't need therapy later. 




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> If someone asks you if you are a god, you say 'YES!'




So, then, why would I lie?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I know the kings of England and I quote the fights historical, from Marathon to Waterloo, in order categorical. . . don't get me started.
> 
> 
> Five o'clock!  Quittin' time.  I shall see you all later.




But...but...she DID get you started....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I know the kings of England and I quote the fights historical, from Marathon to Waterloo, in order categorical. . . don't get me started.
> 
> 
> Five o'clock!  Quittin' time.  I shall see you all later.




I was gonna sing a duet with you too.....


----------



## Goldmoon

By the way Hello TOW!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was gonna sing a duet with you too.....




He's a wuss...he's probably going to go boil his raw vegan tonight....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's a wuss...he's probably going to go boil his raw vegan tonight....




Ewwwwwwww


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> By the way Hello TOW!




Helllllooooooo Gooldmoooooon....

And Daaaaaaarth...

And Doooogmmoooooooonnn...

And any extraneous or angsty lurkers...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Helllllooooooo Gooldmoooooon....
> 
> And Daaaaaaarth...
> 
> And Doooogmmoooooooonnn...
> 
> And any extraneous or angsty lurkers...




I wonder how many people just lurk and never post here? I lurked for awhile before my first post in here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwww




I suggested a nice chicken or beef broth for flavor...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I suggested a nice chicken or beef broth for flavor...




Beef for me. I'm not much of a chicken kind of gal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people just lurk and never post here? I lurked for awhile before my first post in here.




I never lurked in the Hive, the hilarity of your gamertag thread drew me in. Of course, I lurked ENWorld for a few years before making an account, and mostly lurked with my account until becoming a community supporter.

I like having the search function...and who doesn't need a little support?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I never lurked in the Hive, the hilarity of your gamertag thread drew me in. Of course, I lurked ENWorld for a few years before making an account, and mostly lurked with my account until becoming a community supporter.
> 
> I like having the search function...and who doesn't need a little support?




I drew you in really? Thats funny.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Beef for me. I'm not much of a chicken kind of gal.




Mmm, cow. 

Or as the Warhammer Players would say, "WE. MAKE. HOLESINBEEF! WE. MAKE. HOLESINBEEF!"

That's their orkish warcry as I recall...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I drew you in really? Thats funny.




Well, as you recall the Borg Improv commentary from me became a Hive Invitational from the old guard, and then 500 posts about your derriere later (and yes I actually checked that day), we had become part of the tribe! (SW reference)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, as you recall the Borg Improv commentary from me became a Hive Invitational from the old guard, and then 500 posts about your derriere later (and yes I actually checked that day), we had become part of the tribe! (SW reference)




I dont remember getting an invitation from the hive. I just wandered in I think. (I got the reference)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont remember getting an invitation from the hive. I just wandered in I think. (I got the reference)




No no, I made a comment in your Gamertag thread, because I noticed it as a recent thread with lots of posts, and I believe Mycanid invited me, in your thread, to come to the Hive, where the silliness was concentrated... 

Must remember to be precise.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No no, I made a comment in your Gamertag thread, because I noticed it as a recent thread with lots of posts, and I believe Mycanid invited me, in your thread, to come to the Hive, where the silliness was concentrated...
> 
> Must remember to be precise.




No, you were good, I knew you were talking about your invite. I was just saying that no one invited me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, you were good, I knew you were talking about your invite. I was just saying that no one invited me.




HEATHENS!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> HEATHENS!!!!




I know, those mean bastards.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, those mean bastards.




chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> chuckle




That chuckle was just so you could reply right? SPAM!


----------



## The_Warlock

Very friendly, however, once you introduce them to your foreign gods and horrible diseases...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Very friendly, however, once you introduce them to your foreign gods and horrible diseases...




Ok, you lost me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That chuckle was just so you could reply right? SPAM!




SPAAAAAM! Wonderful SPAAAAM! Beautiful SPAAAAAAM! Spam! Spam! Spam!Spam! Spam!Spam! Spam! Wonderful SPAAAAAAAAM!

SHUT UP! Bloody Vikings! SHUT UP!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> SPAAAAAM! Wonderful SPAAAAM! Beautiful SPAAAAAAM! Spam! Spam! Spam!Spam! Spam!Spam! Spam! Wonderful SPAAAAAAAAM!
> 
> SHUT UP! Bloody Vikings! SHUT UP!




That was Spamtastic.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, you lost me.




The Heathens...docile, friendly, accomodating, share their corn and their gold...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The Heathens...docile, friendly, accomodating, share their corn and their gold...




I'm sorry I'm still lost.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That was Spamtastic.




As long as no one has a spamgasm...that might be against forum rules...and if it doesn't disturb Eric's Grandma, it's certainly would disturb me...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I'm still lost.




Brutal Historical humor...nevermind...we'll move on...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as no one has a spamgasm...that might be against forum rules...and if it doesn't disturb Eric's Grandma, it's certainly would disturb me...




spamgasms are Spamazing! *moans* oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Brutal Historical humor...nevermind...we'll move on...




Damn, now I feel dumb. LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> spamgasms are Spamazing! *moans* oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo





Ok, well, that wasn't nearly as disturbing as I thought it would be...and I have a feeling several people will enjoy it vicariously when they log in...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Damn, now I feel dumb. LOL




Better to be dumb than stupid. 

Corndog?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, well, that wasn't nearly as disturbing as I thought it would be...and I have a feeling several people will enjoy it vicariously when they log in...




Youre right. Should I edit it before someone's head explodes?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Better to be dumb than stupid.
> 
> Corndog?




So I thought to myself: "Whats a corndog doing in the Hive?"


----------



## The_Warlock

Alas, I need to go, getting on the ole teamspeak server, chatting with my Rochesterite friends whilst we play some non-competitive Magic the Gathering Online...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas, I need to go, getting on the ole teamspeak server, chatting with my Rochesterite friends whilst we play some non-competitive Magic the Gathering Online...




Awww, I guess I'm all alone again.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre right. Should I edit it before *someone's head explodes?*




But, isn't that the whole point?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas, I need to go, getting on the ole teamspeak server, chatting with my Rochesterite friends whilst we play some non-competitive Magic the Gathering Online...




I play Magic online.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But, isn't that the whole point?




Sometimes......yes.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Once she apoligizes then I'll forgive her.



I need to come in to pick up the pieces.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So I thought to myself: "Whats a corndog doing in the Hive?"




"Just floating there amidst the lectrons...but it was a corndog, so I did what comes natural..."


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to come in to pick up the pieces.




Hi Aeson!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, I guess I'm all alone again.




Aeson to the RESCUE!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "Just floating there amidst the lectrons...but it was a corndog, so I did what comes natural..."




I love that bit. Makes me laugh everytime.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I play Magic online.




Warlock_the_Grey

Look me up sometime, we can play a game or two...I warn you...I play for fun, none of this competition or 4 turn kill decks...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love that bit. Makes me laugh everytime.




Ayup. Mine too...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Warlock_the_Grey
> 
> Look me up sometime, we can play a game or two...I warn you...I play for fun, none of this competition or 4 turn kill decks...




Theholyavenger

Mi decks are a little competative, except for my singleton deck.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, you were good, I knew you were talking about your invite. I was just saying that no one invited me.



You're a woman. We don't need to invite you. You're in automatically.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theholyavenger
> 
> Mi decks are a little competative, except for my singleton deck.




Don't worry, I can probably keep up.  I just don't go in for brutality's sake, I go in to see what impressive combo can I or my opponent achieve. I'm the kind of person who gets all of his creatures wiped out by a complex three card combo by my opponent and then say..."NICE!"


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a woman. We don't need to invite you. You're in automatically.




Oh, I see. Is that in  the rules and can I have a copy? LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a woman. We don't need to invite you. You're in automatically.




"In the Hive, it's LADIES NIGHT! It's always LADIES NIGHT!!"

I suppose he has a point...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hi Aeson!



Evening.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I can probably keep up.  I just don't go in for brutality's sake, I go in to see what impressive combo can I or my opponent achieve. I'm the kind of person who gets all of his creatures wiped out by a complex three card combo by my opponent and then say..."NICE!"




I cant kill you in 4 turns. I do have one deck that once the combo is out, only 4 cards ever made can beat it.   
I get lots of quitters.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Evening.




Feeling better?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, I see. Is that in  the rules and can I have a copy? LOL



The hazing hasn't ended yet. You have to show us your boobs first. Once that is done then you're in and you get a copy of the rules and your cloak.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant kill you in 4 turns. I do have one deck that once the combo is out, only 4 cards ever made can beat it.
> I get lots of quitters.....




Sounds like a challenge...I like challenges. Even if it's just looking at them longingly.   

Anyway. I'm outta here, let me know if you ever want to play.

Cya later Aeson! 

*Teleport Noise* [Definitely not BAMF]


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Feeling better?



Not really.   I'll live for now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The hazing hasn't ended yet. You have to show us your boobs first. Once that is done then you're in and you get a copy of the rules and your cloak.




Aeson, you and TOW look in a mirror standing side by side. Ta-da, there are my boobs!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not really.   I'll live for now.




Meh, Im having an off day as well thanks to Karen.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds like a challenge...I like challenges. Even if it's just looking at them longingly.
> 
> Anyway. I'm outta here, let me know if you ever want to play.
> 
> Cya later Aeson!
> 
> *Teleport Noise* [Definitely not BAMF]



Later. Good luck in the game.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Meh, Im having an off day as well thanks to Karen.



Anything I can do? Good listener. I have a big shoulder to cry on.  

Wanna kick someone's ass? Shoot something?   


I figured I would cover both extremes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, now you're asking a little TOO much from mankind.   :\




Then expect mankind to stay single and barbaric. 

Womenkind will move on past that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson, you and TOW look in a mirror standing side by side. Ta-da, there are my boobs!



HAHA


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Anything I can do? Good listener. I have a big shoulder to cry on.
> 
> Wanna kick someone's ass? Shot something?
> 
> 
> I figured I would cover both extremes.




Nah, shes being a little unreasonable is all. I guess I'm more irritated than anything.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Besides, the only women I've actually offended in this life were so offended because I told them the absolute truth and they didn't want to hear it.




"YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!"--that guy from A Few Good Men


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then expect mankind to stay single and barbaric.
> 
> Womenkind will move on past that.




But I'm still single.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> since there is no pleasure in opera...





Only torture.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only torture.




I think Im more of a showtunes girl.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like the new uniforms from what Ive seen of them. I can't wait to get them personally.




It's hard to be sneaky when you need something out of your pocket. The same pocket that's secured by VELCRO.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Helllllooooooo Gooldmoooooon....
> 
> And Daaaaaaarth...
> 
> And Doooogmmoooooooonnn...
> 
> And any extraneous or angsty lurkers...




Hello, TOW!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, shes being a little unreasonable is all. I guess I'm more irritated than anything.



You'll work through it. Is this the first squabble?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people just lurk and never post here? I lurked for awhile before my first post in here.




Or too afraid to post? It can be overwhelming to the newbie.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's hard to be sneaky when you need something out of your pocket. The same pocket that's secured by VELCRO.




Yeah, I know, thats my biggest concern.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont remember getting an invitation from the hive. I just wandered in I think. (I got the reference)




I wandered in as well. Several Hive threads earlier.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll work through it. Is this the first squabble?




Pretty much. Its a pretty big one though if she doesnt apologize soon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or too afraid to post? It can be overwhelming to the newbie.




Yeah, it's hard to know where to just jump in.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pretty much. Its a pretty big one though if she doesnt apologize soon.



I assume one of you took the more masculine role in the relationship. Chances are that one will not apologize. Are you one to hold out for an apology rather than take the high road and do whatever to smooth things over?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a woman. We don't need to invite you. You're in automatically.




I guess because we're such a rare species here...


----------



## Aeson

I think I just came in one day and never left. I did take a break from the site for about a year I guess.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But I'm still single.....




Goes to show we've been around smelly men who love to see how much of a boob they can be...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess because we're such a rare species here...



Pretty much. We have 3 regulars in the hive. Look at the number of men here on a regular basis. Then you also have the ones that drop in like jonesy. JDVN1 and Galeros.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pretty much. Its a pretty big one though if she doesnt apologize soon.




Give her time to cool off and then chat her up.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Goes to show we've been around smelly men who love to see how much of a boob they can be...



This is why *you* will stay single.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pretty much. We have 3 regulars in the hive. Look at the number of men here on a regular basis. Then you also have the ones that drop in like jonesy. JDVN1 and Galeros.




Yup. We're outnumbered by guys. But then I'm used to that. Many times I've been the only female at stuff.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I assume one of you took the more masculine role in the relationship. Chances are that one will not apologize. Are you one to hold out for an apology rather than take the high road and do whatever to smooth things over?




Not at all, both of us are very feminine. We were discussing this whole situation this morning where I "Came out" and the military found out. She said that she felt very special that I was doing all this fighting and had come out just for her. I told her that I was not doing it for her, I was doing it for me. She was the catalyst, to be sure but I am not going through all this and possibly losing my career just for her. She got mad at me for saying that. I refuse to admit any fault here because I did nothing wrong.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Give her time to cool off and then chat her up.



That is good advice.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. We're outnumbered by guys. But then I'm used to that. Many times I've been the only female at stuff.




All the time for me too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is why *you* will stay single.




Fine by me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fine by me.




There is a nice freedom in not being tied down but sometimes the house gets lonely....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Our gaming group has 3-4 women (depending on the game). 2 are married, one has a bf and then there's me who's single.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not at all, both of us are very feminine. We were discussing this whole situation this morning where I "Came out" and the military found out. She said that she felt very special that I was doing all this fighting and had come out just for her. I told her that I was not doing it for her, I was doing it for me. She was the catalyst, to be sure but I am not going through all this and possibly losing my career just for her. She got mad at me for saying that. I refuse to admit any fault here because I did nothing wrong.



Everyone wants to feel special. She sees it as doing it for her. You're right that you did it for yourself. That is the only person that matters in something like this. I don't know how you said it to her but it must have struck a nerve. She'll be upset for awhile but she'll get over it. Is she in the habit of being stubborn? It seems you are.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There is a nice freedom in not being tied down but sometimes the house gets lonely....




If all else fails, I can watch the cats wreck it.   

The one guy I was interested in turned into a Class 1 A--hole.

Another guy who I thought was interested told me that his flirting was "just a game".


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There is a nice freedom in not being tied down but sometimes the house gets lonely....



Preach it sister.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If all else fails, I can watch the cats wreck it.
> 
> The one guy I was interested in turned into a Class 1 A--hole.
> 
> Another guy who I thought was interested told me that his flirting was "just a game".




But some days you jusat need a hug and theres no one around....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If all else fails, I can watch the cats wreck it.
> 
> The one guy I was interested in turned into a Class 1 A--hole.
> 
> Another guy who I thought was interested told me that his flirting was "just a game".




That's just two men. You can find another.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But some days you jusat need a hug and theres no one around....



God! I'm so lonely.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just two men. You can find another.




They can sour one on other guys. One was a former best friend, the other I helped out to be nice and I thought he thought of me as a friend as well.... oh well. 

I still bitch about that witch that turned him from nice guy into a--hole.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They can sour one on other guys. One was a former best friend, the other I helped out to be nice and I thought he thought of me as a friend as well.... oh well.
> 
> I still bitch about that witch that turned him from nice guy into a--hole.



I remember when you talked about the one guy here. You were really into him. I'm sorry it didn't go the way you wanted. You put a huge amount of effort into him.   Hang in there. You might find someone when you least expect it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I remember when you talked about the one guy here. You were really into him. I'm sorry it didn't go the way you wanted. You put a huge amount of effort into him.   Hang in there. You might find someone when you least expect it.




Yeah. He turned out to be a waste of time... but it was ok until he met that witch... and for a guy who loved to talk about himself all the time, never mentioned her..... SHE was the one who turned him into such a jerk. I guess that's why his evil mother loved her....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone wants to feel special. She sees it as doing it for her. You're right that you did it for yourself. That is the only person that matters in something like this. I don't know how you said it to her but it must have struck a nerve. She'll be upset for awhile but she'll get over it. Is she in the habit of being stubborn? It seems you are.




I seem stubborn? Really?


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They can sour one on other guys. One was a former best friend, the other I helped out to be nice and I thought he thought of me as a friend as well.... oh well.
> 
> I still bitch about that witch that turned him from nice guy into a--hole.




Ahhh, the "Best Friend". That never works in my experience.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Let's hope it does. It beat out all SF on the Sci-Fi channel. Even Battlestar Galactica (which I don't watch).
> 
> 
> PS: wrestling doesn't count as SF nor does it count as fantasy either. So it doesn't belong on the SF channel nor does it belong at Dragoncon!!




What if they were fantasy or sci-fi characters wrestling though?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's why I have to improve the public image of my gender.  Teach them table manners, and how not to scratch themselves.




Hey, what if I have an itch though?


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering it is QUITE DISGUSTING to scratch one's nuts in public. If they itch then bathe them more often!




Hey!  Sometimes it itches, just like every other part of the body!


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Helllllooooooo Gooldmoooooon....
> 
> And Daaaaaaarth...
> 
> And Doooogmmoooooooonnn...
> 
> And any extraneous or angsty lurkers...




Belated, but helllloooooooooooooo!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ahhh, the "Best Friend". That never works in my experience.




When he pulled that stunt, he lost the "best friend" title. Still not sure how he still remained a friend though.... ::shrug::


----------



## Dog Moon

Sorry, I can't respond to anyone else until I'm responding to the back pages.

I'm like Darth!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What if they were fantasy or sci-fi characters wrestling though?




I still wouldn't care. I don't watch that hokey mess they call "entertainment".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey!  Sometimes it itches, just like every other part of the body!




But it's just as gross as scratching your ass in public.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> As long as no one has a spamgasm...that might be against forum rules...and if it doesn't disturb Eric's Grandma, it's certainly would disturb me...




What about an Evilgasm?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't respond to anyone else until I'm responding to the back pages.
> 
> I'm like Darth!




You shouldn't have as many to catch up on as I was doing yesterday before deciding to heck with it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson, you and TOW look in a mirror standing side by side. Ta-da, there are my boobs!




Ouch, that's mean.  The girls are being mean tonight, guys.  Watch out!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson, you and TOW look in a mirror standing side by side. Ta-da, there are my boobs!



    

I went to the dentist to miss this?!


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!"--that guy from A Few Good Men




Jack Nicholson, right?


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or too afraid to post? It can be overwhelming to the newbie.




That's why we have the welcome thread though.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I assume one of you took the more masculine role in the relationship. Chances are that one will not apologize. Are you one to hold out for an apology rather than take the high road and do whatever to smooth things over?




I knew a stripper once who was hot but then we found out she was a lesbian when she cut her hair and started dressing up as a guy.  Totally freaky.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's just two men. You can find another.




Yep, there's plenty of us.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's why we have the welcome thread though.



And welcome noods in the welcome thread.......as a ferret once said; its nice to be nice to the nice.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Jack Nicholson, right?




I guess. It's been quite awhile since I'd seen the movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I knew a stripper once who was hot but then we found out she was a lesbian when she cut her hair and started dressing up as a guy.  Totally freaky.









 Thats messed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's why we have the welcome thread though.




But not for the Hive. And most people don't post past that thread. And I never started in that thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, there's plenty of us.



And then some.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I still wouldn't care. I don't watch that hokey mess they call "entertainment".




Same here, unless they did it in a really interesting way.  Ever seen Celebrity Death Match on MTV?  Something like that for scifi chars could be REALLY interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But it's just as gross as scratching your ass in public.




Well, when I absolutely HAVE to, I try to be as surreptitious as possible about it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, there's plenty of us.




But none are local. I think the closest is Aeson.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You shouldn't have as many to catch up on as I was doing yesterday before deciding to heck with it.




Yep, and I'm now done.


I'm a total postwhore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And most people don't post past that thread.



True; I don't why these people bother to register when they won't even bother to participate. It annoys me a little.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same here, unless they did it in a really interesting way.  Ever seen Celebrity Death Match on MTV?  Something like that for scifi chars could be REALLY interesting.




Or the "celebrity deathmatches" I've seen... Although I still say that Weird Al can whup Al Gore's ass anytime of the week!


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But not for the Hive. And most people don't post past that thread. And I never started in that thread.




Yeah, plenty of people with 1 post in that thread.  Kinda funny.

I didn't notice that thread until I have like 1500 posts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> True; I don't why these people bother to register when they won't even bother to participate. It annoys me a little.




Makes ya wonder... their one and only post is in the "hi, im new" thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But none are local. I think the closest is Aeson.




Well, if you only include those within the hive.  Are you trying to say you're looking within the hive for possible dates?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, if you only include those within the hive.  Are you trying to say you're looking within the hive for possible dates?




I'm just sayin' that you guys are who I interact with most. There are Enworlders who are closer. Torm and Henry live in SC. Rel only 2 hours away. And I'm sure there's more...

I've seen that long distance dates don't work well.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Makes ya wonder... their one and only post is in the "hi, im new" thread.




It's even worse when someone asks a question like where is a good place to post homebrewed monsters, someone tells them, but a month later, they still only have 1 post.  Obviously they've never posted anything, so what was the point?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same here, unless they did it in a really interesting way.  Ever seen Celebrity Death Match on MTV?  Something like that for scifi chars could be REALLY interesting.



Yeah, that was a fun show. It'sd be cool to see U.S. Marshal John Kruger vs. Jack Slater.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or the "celebrity deathmatches" I've seen... Although I still say that Weird Al can whup Al Gore's ass anytime of the week!



QFT.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's even worse when someone asks a question like where is a good place to post homebrewed monsters, someone tells them, but a month later, they still only have 1 post.  Obviously they've never posted anything, so what was the point?




And not even a follow-up "Thank you" post either. How rude.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, if you only include those within the hive.  Are you trying to say you're looking within the hive for possible dates?



Ouch.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm, wonder if they've put that out on Dvd yet.  Probably not.  Too many good, but old, shows aren't being put out.  I think I know of like 5 that I would buy if they ever came out on dvd but probably won't.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> QFT.




Weird Al's got Prestige Class Musical Geek that Al Gore could NEVER attain.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And not even a follow-up "Thank you" post either. How rude.




Yeah.

Speaking of which, I think virtually all of the threads I've started with a question end with me saying thanks, except for those which are interesting enough to cause others to talk about misc stuff for a little bit before dying.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> Speaking of which, I think virtually all of the threads I've started with a question end with me saying thanks, except for those which are interesting enough to cause others to talk about misc stuff for a little bit before dying.




It's too bad that using "Please" and "Thank You" has fallen out of favor over "GIMME" these days... Politeness will get you further than being an a--hole.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, wonder if they've put that out on Dvd yet.  Probably not.  Too many good, but old, shows aren't being put out.  I think I know of like 5 that I would buy if they ever came out on dvd but probably won't.



A Greatest Hits volume came out but now it is OOP.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I seem stubborn? Really?



You refuse my advances. I have to assume you're stubborn or playing hard to get.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You refuse my advances. I have to assume you're stubborn or playing hard to get.



Maybe Goldmoon thinks you are being stubborn.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I knew a stripper once who was hot but then we found out she was a lesbian when she cut her hair and started dressing up as a guy.  Totally freaky.



Drag kings can be hot.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, there's plenty of us.



Are you offering to date Darth?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe Goldmoon thinks you are being stubborn.



I used to give up on stuff when they didn't go the way I wanted. I'm trying to stick things out until the end now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's too bad that using "Please" and "Thank You" has fallen out of favor over "GIMME" these days... Politeness will get you further than being an a--hole.




Agreed.  Guess I was brought up all proper and stuff or something.  It does seem a rare quality in people, boys and girls.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you offering to date Darth?




Only if she'd say yes.  


But if not, then that wasn't the point I was trying to make at all.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But none are local. I think the closest is Aeson.



There were plenty of single guys at the game day in April. Maybe one of them will be interested.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There were plenty of single guys at the game day in April. Maybe one of them will be interested.




AND, maybe one of them showered beforehand.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Drag kings can be hot.



I had a lady friend in high school that misttook one [dragking] for an actual guy and made at pass at her. She eventually found out that it was a girl and it scared the bejesses out of her.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Only if she'd say yes.
> 
> 
> But if not, then that wasn't the point I was trying to make at all.



Aww a love match in the hive mind. You hear that Goldmoon? It can happen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Only if she'd say yes.
> 
> 
> But if not, then that wasn't the point I was trying to make at all.



Darth and Dog Moon sitting in a tree.......


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> AND, maybe one of them showered beforehand.



Some of them did. I did.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> AND, maybe one of them showered beforehand.



Egads, I'm not that bad. I ALWAYS shower before leaving a hotel room or my house.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had a lady friend in high school that misttook one [dragking] for an actual guy and made at pass at her. She eventually found out that it was a girl and it scared the bejesses out of her.



Sweet. Did she get over and they now live happily ever after?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Drag kings can be hot.




Hrm... I don't really agree.  I like my girls feminine.  And in skirts.  I like the look of girls in skirts.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Egads, I'm not that bad. I ALWAYS shower before leaving a hotel room or my house.



Not all con goers are that considerate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some of them did. I did.



Another fine example of good gamer grooming. Thank you Aeson for positively adding to our image.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sweet. Did she get over and they now live happily ever after?



Umn, no. She was disgusted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not all con goers are that considerate.



Well, at least you and I are that considerate.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Egads, I'm not that bad. I ALWAYS shower before leaving a hotel room or my house.




Same here.  When I go a day without showering [such as days when I'm really sick] I just feel dirty.  Doesn't matter if I really am or not; the feeling is just ever-present.

No way could I go more than that without a shower.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm... I don't really agree.  I like my girls feminine.  And in skirts.  I like the look of girls in skirts.



I like cowgirls. Especially cowgirls of different ethnic backgrounds.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like cowgirls. Especially cowgirls of different ethnic backgrounds.




Been watching too much anime.  I had a TOTALLY different image of cowgirl when you said that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I went to the dentist to miss this?!




LOL.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm... I don't really agree.  I like my girls feminine.  And in skirts.  I like the look of girls in skirts.



It's rare but I've seen some cute women in drag.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I knew a stripper once who was hot but then we found out she was a lesbian when she cut her hair and started dressing up as a guy.  Totally freaky.




I dont like Masculine women.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same here.  When I go a day without showering [such as days when I'm really sick] I just feel dirty.  Doesn't matter if I really am or not; the feeling is just ever-present.
> 
> No way could I go more than that without a shower.



Well, I may not shower every single day (being cooped up in my own room day after day) but when I start to feel dirty, which is usually after three of four days, then I take a shower. I always shower before company comes over too.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Umn, no. She was disgusted.



Bah. Close minded simpleton.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL.



How are you tonight Goldmoon?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bah. Close minded simpleton.



She was straight, just like my sister is. 

When my sister was in Vegas on a business trip once, another lady made a pass at her and my sister said Blech as loud as she could.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You refuse my advances. I have to assume you're stubborn or playing hard to get.




You live too far away.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont like Masculine women.




Same.

I actually knew someone once who was afraid of women who he thought could beat him up.  But considering how big the guy was, I believe his fear mighta been justified.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Been watching too much anime.  I had a TOTALLY different image of cowgirl when you said that.



You said catgirl right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Been watching too much anime.  I had a TOTALLY different image of cowgirl when you said that.



What kind of anime do you watch DM?


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, dressed up as a cow instead of a cat, and that's what I was thinking of.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You live too far away.



I could fix that. I just needed a reason to uproot myself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What kind of anime do you watch DM?




All kinds within the genres of television that I enjoy.  Not sure if you meant titles specifically...


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you tonight Goldmoon?




Meh, Im here. How about yourself?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, dressed up as a cow instead of a cat, and that's what I was thinking of.



ok


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Meh, Im here. How about yourself?



I'm doing quite excellent. I might have a date on Friday.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm doing quite excellent. I might have a date on Friday.



A date? What's his name?   

Details. Give us details.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm doing quite excellent. I might have a date on Friday.




Ooooo, is she cute?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm doing quite excellent. I might have a date on Friday.




Does she visit EnWorld?

Important questions first!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> There were plenty of single guys at the game day in April. Maybe one of them will be interested.




And alot of married guys too.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And alot of married guys too.



If done right there is nothing wrong with that. Torm and his wife might be looking for a third.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> AND, maybe one of them showered beforehand.




Didn't notice any rank odor there that day.

Unlike major gaming cons. Or cons in general.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does she visit EnWorld?
> 
> Important questions first!



Where else is he going to meet her?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Darth and Dog Moon sitting in a tree.......




You're just jealous, Fru.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some of them did. I did.




Even in that rathole you stayed in while there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're just jealous, Fru.



No, need to be jealous now. my date with Mandy has just been confirmed.   

And no, she isn't a gamer, and she doesn't visit the boards. 

And the date hvas been moved up to Thursday! We going to see Fantastic Four 2!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not all con goers are that considerate.




That's why I've seen Febreeze Man and Deoderant Girl roaming near the gaming halls of 2 different cons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where else is he going to meet her?



She is picking me up at my house.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Even in that rathole you stayed in while there.



It's amazing but yes. I'm finding a better motel if I go next year. I think I'll stay at the Best Western that Stebbins and some of the others stayed at.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She is picking me up at my house.



You're supposed to pick her up. You need your license and a car, dude.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, is she cute?



Actually, she is quite the vixen considering she has given birth to two kids.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What kind of anime do you watch DM?




Sounds like the kind that cater to Furries.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're supposed to pick her up. You need your license and a car, dude.



I can't afford a car. $100 a month doesn't buy insurance, gasoline, maintenance and car payment.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> If done right there is nothing wrong with that. Torm and his wife might be looking for a third.




He was. I politely told him no.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, need to be jealous now. my date with Mandy has just been confirmed.
> 
> And no, she isn't a gamer, and she doesn't visit the boards.
> 
> And the date hvas been moved up to Thursday! We going to see Fantastic Four 2!




The butler did it!. Sorry to ruin it for you.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He was. I politely told him no.



He actually asked? lol


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like the kind that cater to Furries.




Furries.....now theres a bunch of weirdos.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The butler did it!. Sorry to ruin it for you.



Please leave spoilers in the appropriate forum.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The butler did it!. Sorry to ruin it for you.



It was Mrs. White in the library with the lead pipe.


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He was. I politely told him no.




Maybe you can come home with Karen and I. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Furries.....now theres a bunch of weirdos.....



Not into hair men?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> He actually asked? lol




Yup. He's a decent guy but I just don't go into that threesome stuff.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe you can come home with Karen and I. LOL



I give up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was Mrs. White in the library with the lead pipe.



Dude, the name of that movie is Clue, and has not been in theaters for a very long time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's why I've seen Febreeze Man and Deoderant Girl roaming near the gaming halls of 2 different cons.




Haha.  Awesome.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not into hair men?




Do you know what furries are seriously? Blaaaahhhh


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. He's a decent guy but I just don't go into that threesome stuff.



He got reamed at CM recently. There are some folks there don't think he's so decent. I missed meeting him at the game day so I withhold judgment.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm doing quite excellent. I might have a date on Friday.



Congrats Frukathka. That's good news.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Goldmoon
> Furries.....now theres a bunch of weirdos.....






			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Not into hair men?




Not into guys who get off on getting it on with animals. Blech.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like the kind that cater to Furries.




No, but unfortunately, furries and their like are simply too common in animes.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do you know what furries are seriously? Blaaaahhhh



I know what furries are. It was a joke.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're just jealous, Fru.




Yep.  I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I give up.




LOL, sorry Aeson, you have one thing currnetly working against you. Im not looking for men at the moment. I'm trying to explore myself and my desires and see who I truly am inside.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know what furries are. It was a joke.




Furries are.... just plain weird.

And the people that dig them are even weirder.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep.  I'm a lucky guy.



Got a girlfriend?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep.  I'm a lucky guy.




I'd say the lucky guy is Fru since he's got a date.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, sorry Aeson, you have one thing currnetly working against you. Im not looking for men at the moment. I'm trying to explore myself and my desires and see who I truly am inside.




Poor Aeson.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know what furries are. It was a joke.




Just making sure. Some people don't.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Furries are.... just plain weird.
> 
> And the people that dig them are even weirder.



QFT. I had a friend in college that was into furries, and boyo, did he take the cake.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

>





I don't know who's scarier. The costume or the guy posing with the costume... of whatever it was....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, sorry Aeson, you have one thing currnetly working against you. Im not looking for men at the moment. I'm trying to explore myself and my desires and see who I truly am inside.



Honestly, I'm cool with it. You need to find yourself. I'm just having some fun. Let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Got a girlfriend?




Nope, not yet.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Poor Aeson.



Could be worse. She could say it's me and not my gender.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm cool with it. You need to find yourself. I'm just having some fun. Let me know if you change your mind.




Although if her statement is true, then Aeson + girl parts = the one and only for Goldmoon.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Just making sure. Some people don't.



I've been around. I've heard of a lot of strange stuff.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Although if her statement is true, then Aeson + girl parts = the one and only for Goldmoon.



Not enough reward for the risk.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't know who's scarier. The costume or the guy posing with the costume... of whatever it was....



He might be an innocent victim. I'd go with the person in the costume.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not enough reward for the risk.




Ouch, poor Goldmoon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been around. I've heard of a lot of strange stuff.




Same here. I've heard many things that would curl most people's ears.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> He might be an innocent victim. I'd go with the person in the costume.




He looked a bit too cozy and happy about it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Could be worse. She could say it's me and not my gender.



Oy gevalt.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Could be worse. She could say it's me and not my gender.




Its totally your gender.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Could be worse. She could say it's me and not my gender.




Only because you aim for the unattainable.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ouch, poor Goldmoon.




Heh. I can relate. Im not going to get rid of my breasts and grow a penis for a girl. (well, maybe for Kate)


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ouch, poor Goldmoon.



Not what I meant. Right now she's not sure what she wants. I don't see a reason to make a change that drastic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He looked a bit too cozy and happy about it.



Too true.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its totally your gender.



See? You losers. She digs me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only because you aim for the unattainable.



Besides, getting the snippy-snip is *not* fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> See? You losers. She digs me.



She meant it the other way around.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not what I meant. Right now she's not sure what she wants. I don't see a reason to make a change that drastic.




LOL, sounds like Karen. She said I'll never know if I prefer women till I get the "Full Lesbian experience"


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Besides, getting the snippy-snip is *not* fun.



There's more to it than snippy-snip. We're talking total hacksation of the male parts.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There's more to it than snippy-snip. We're talking total hacksation of the male parts.




Plus youd have to shave your legs.


----------



## Steve Jung

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, sounds like Karen. She said I'll never know if I prefer women till I get the "Full Lesbian experience"



Is that anything like the Jimi Hendrix Experience?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, sounds like Karen. She said I'll never know if I prefer women till I get the "Full Lesbian experience"



Just go slow. Ease into it. You immerse yourself and you might feel like it's right but find out that it isn't.


----------



## Dog Moon

Okay, talking about snippy-snip is making my little friend a little uncomfortable.  Next subject!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Plus youd have to shave your legs.



That I might be willing to do. I might not have the parts you're looking for now but I might later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There's more to it than snippy-snip. We're talking total hacksation of the male parts.



Men only have one male part. What part did you think I meant by snippy-snip?


----------



## Goldmoon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Is that anything like the Jimi Hendrix Experience?




Im not familiar with the Jimmi Hendrix Experience.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She meant it the other way around.



You read into it what you want and I'll read into it what I want.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, talking about snippy-snip is making my little friend a little uncomfortable.  Next subject!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Just go slow. Ease into it. You immerse yourself and you might feel like it's right but find out that it isn't.




Im taking it slow, trust me. I still dont even use the word much. Karen pushes my comfort zone a lot but she backs off when I ask her to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You read into it what you want and I'll read into it what I want.



Fine, Aeson. You're the boss.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Men only have one male part. What part did you think I meant by snippy-snip?



I could be wrong but I believe there is more than one part and they will be removed in gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fine, Aeson. You're the boss.




I thought Tony Danza was the boss.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought Tony Danza was the boss.....



Not tonight he isn't.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im taking it slow, trust me. I still dont even use the word much. Karen pushes my comfort zone a lot but she backs off when I ask her to.



That's good. There is such a thing as too much pressure. Only you will know what is right for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I could be wrong but I believe there is more than one part and they will be removed in gender reassignment surgery.



Nope. Only the happy sack. The other part goes outside in. 

I watched a documentary on the subject, so I know.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fine, Aeson. You're the boss.



Damn straight. You notice she isn't really disputing what I'm saying. Either she's ignoring or sparing my feelings. I like to think she's in silent agreement.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Damn straight. You notice she isn't really disputing what I'm saying. Either she's ignoring or sparing my feelings. I like to think she's in silent agreement.



Okay, boss.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought Tony Danza was the boss.....



It was always about Alyssa Milano.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, boss.



I'm delusional. Work with me here. 


W00T 7000 posts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was always about Alyssa Milano.



She was a good actress before 90210. Everything after that sucked balls, with the exception of Mallrats, I won't watch anything else she is in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm delusional. Work with me here.
> 
> W00T 7000 posts.



Why are you delusional, boss?

7k don't mean nothing. You need need 10k to mean something.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was always about Alyssa Milano.




I always thought she was overrated.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not familiar with the Jimmi Hendrix Experience.




I don't know either but I'm sure it involves lots of illicit drugs.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I always thought she was overrated.



I think she's cute. Not the best but she is cute.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I always thought she was overrated.




 

You are dead to me.  

I want to have Alyssa Milano's babies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You are dead to me.
> 
> I want to have Alyssa Milano's babies.



 What?!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> You are dead to me.
> 
> I want to have Alyssa Milano's babies.



Can I be your manager if you make that happen? We could make millions.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope. Only the happy sack. The other part goes outside in.
> 
> I watched a documentary on the subject, so I know.




I don't even want to know why you were watching that....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not familiar with the Jimmi Hendrix Experience.



Is that anything like the Eddie Murphy Experience?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can I be your manager if you make that happen? We could make millions.




Sure.  I'll be the one getting all the secks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't even want to know why you were watching that....



curiousity.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Sure.  I'll be the one getting all the secks.



I'll use the money I make off of you to get teh secks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You are dead to me.
> 
> I want to have Alyssa Milano's babies.




I'd rather her have MY babies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Sure.  I'll be the one getting all the secks.



Heckler, knock it off.

If you don't I'm likely to lose my head again.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't even want to know why you were watching that....



Research for the future?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll use the money I make off of you to get teh secks.



 I thought you'd use the money to fly out to visit Goldmoon or to fly her out to you?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heckler, knock it off.
> 
> If you don't I'm likely to lose my head again.



Your head will explode at the thought of Heckler getting it on with Alyssa?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll use the money I make off of you to get teh secks.



Done.

Now who's hatin' on Jimi Hendrix?  I swear, this place falls apart when I am not here.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought you'd use the money to fly out to visit Goldmoon or to fly her out to you?



That's what I said.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your head will explode at the thought of Heckler getting it on with Alyssa?



No, at the thought of him giving birth to her babies.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> Now who's hatin' on Jimi Hendrix?  I swear, this place falls apart when I am not here.



I think it was Steve Jung. He pops in to troll sometimes. Ignore him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what I said.



No, Thats what she said.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your head will explode at the thought of Heckler getting it on with Alyssa?




*makes Will save*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Research for the future?



Aeson, I have no desire to defect to the ways of womanhood.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, at the thought of him giving birth to her babies.



There will be a head exploding if he does but it won't be yours. Where do you think the baby will come out?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, at the thought of him giving birth to her babies.




Hey, if that's the price for me having Milanosecks, I'll gladly pay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> *makes Will save*



*Heckler rolls a natural 1*


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, Thats what she said.



i hope so.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Aeson, I have no desire to defect to the ways of womanhood.



That's good.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hey, if that's the price for me having Milanosecks, I'll gladly pay.



lol


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There will be a head exploding if he does but it won't be yours. Where do you think the baby will come out?



For some strange reason I'm having visions of Heckler as Lister in the episode Paralell Universe from Red Dwarf.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> i hope so.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For some strange reason I'm having visions of Heckler as Lister in the episode Paralell Universe from Red Dwarf.




You know, I always thought that show was about Native American midgets.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You know, I always thought that show was about Native American midgets.



You thought a British comedy was an ongoing documentary?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



Remember I read things the way I want to.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heckler, knock it off.
> 
> If you don't I'm likely to lose my head again.




You losing your head it too easy.

*looks around at the hive* Watch this....

Me, Allysa Milano and Kate Winslet in a threesome....


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> You know, I always thought that show was about Native American midgets.



Bigot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You losing your head it too easy.
> 
> *looks around at the hive* Watch this....
> 
> Me, Allysa Milano and Kate Winslet in a threesome....



YARGG!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Remember I read things the way I want to.



I know.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You losing your head it too easy.
> 
> *looks around at the hive* Watch this....
> 
> Me, Allysa Milano and Kate Winslet in a threesome....



That won't cause me to lose my head but it will cause me to lose something else.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You losing your head it too easy.
> 
> *looks around at the hive* Watch this....
> 
> Me, Allysa Milano and Kate Winslet in a threesome....




I need a few minutes of silence while I process this...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That won't cause me to lose my head but it will cause me to lose something else.



Gordon Bennet!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> YARGG!!!!!!!



The gauge is rising. Keep it up. I think he's about to pop.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I need a few minutes of silence while I process this...




Bah, there are many Id pick over Alyssa Milano.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gordon Bennet!



Gordon Shumway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> The gauge is rising. Keep it up. I think he's about to pop.



No, that was a scream of disgust.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, there are many Id pick over Alyssa Milano.




Shhh...still processing...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gordon Shumway.



Well, at least Gordon Bennet is on par with British explatives.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, there are many Id pick over Alyssa Milano.



Me too but I would turn her down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Shhh...still processing...



Process faster!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, that was a scream of disgust.



A lesbian threesome doesn't turn you on?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Process faster!



You can't rush these things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me too but I would turn her down.



would or wouldn't?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A lesbian threesome doesn't turn you on?



Not when one of them is Alyssa Milano.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> would or wouldn't?



Dammit. wouldn't. WOULDN'T!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not when one of them is Alyssa Milano.



You're picky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can't rush these things.



Tell that to my cousin. He is a one second wonder.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, there are many Id pick over Alyssa Milano.




Same, like the women in the Victoria's Secret commercials.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're picky.



No, I'm not, substiute Alyssa for any other hot girl, and it would be a Pay Per View event worth buying.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not when one of them is Alyssa Milano.




Really?  She isn't the hottest woman in the world, but she's certainly nothing bad to look at.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tell that to my cousin. He is a one second wonder.



We don't want to know how you know this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same, like the women in the Victoria's Secret commercials.



What channel?   

I must be tuning in to the wrong ones.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We don't want to know how you know this.



His wife told me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That won't cause me to lose my head but it will cause me to lose something else.




Your sanity?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Really?  She isn't the hottest woman in the world, but she's certainly nothing bad to look at.



I'd rather look at a drag queen than her.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tell that to my cousin. He is a one second wonder.




And we thought Al Bundy was the King of the Quickie.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What channel?
> 
> I must be tuning in to the wrong ones.




Not the best qualities, but here's a sample: Victoria's Secret


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd rather look at a drag queen than her.




Woah, weird.  I'm just...totally having trouble wrapping my mind around this.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd rather look at a drag queen than her.



You must have some mighty fine lookin' drag queens in AZ, then.


----------



## Heckler

Woo-hoo!  Page 600!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, I'm not, substiute Alyssa for any other hot girl, and it would be a Pay Per View event worth buying.




Fine, Me, Kate Winslet and Kristanna Lokken nekked.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Woo-hoo!  Page 600!




Woo-hoo!  Page 480!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Fine, Me, Kate Winslet and Kristanna Lokken nekked.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Fine, Me, Kate Winslet and Kristanna Lokken nekked.



Meh.

Do we really need Kate and Kristianna in there?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Meh.
> 
> Do we really need Kate and Kristianna in there?



It is a match made in heaven. Your head must not be screwed on right.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Meh.
> 
> Do we really need Kate and Kristianna in there?




Well, I'm not just gonna sit around naked by myself....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is a match made in heaven. Your head must not be screwed on right.




Depends on which one you're referring to.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not just gonna sit around naked by myself....




Well, I think the idea would be that Heckler would be with you.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is a match made in heaven. Your head must not be screwed on right.



Mine?  I'm not the one hatin' on Milano.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Mine?  I'm not the one hatin' on Milano.




I'm not hatin' on her, I just don't think shes all that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on which one you're referring to.



Both (Kate & Kristianna).


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some of them did. I did.



You showered the other guys?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> You showered the other guys?


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

>




Why not? I've showered with guys. And just receintly, a girl.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I'd just like to note that I hate it when some radio stations have songs that are edited because they have the word "drugs" in them. I can understand language.... but how far will they go with editing songs??? I've heard the edited version of Nickelback's song, "Rock Star" and it's nigh near unlistenable because of all that editing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why not? I've showered with guys. And just receintly, a girl.



Details, details!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Details, details!!




OK, let's see his name was david.....


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> You showered the other guys?



Yep. Got a problem with that?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why not? I've showered with guys. And just receintly, a girl.




The way it sounded was that he showered the other guys for them...


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd just like to note that I hate it when some radio stations have songs that are edited because they have the word "drugs" in them. I can understand language.... but how far will they go with editing songs??? I've heard the edited version of Nickelback's song, "Rock Star" and it's nigh near unlistenable because of all that editing.




I once heard a rap song that was played on the radio.  I kid you not, like every 3rd word was bleeped out.  My friend and I cracked up about it.  When yer gonna bleep that many words out, why bother playing the song at all?


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OK, let's see his name was david.....





Noooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd just like to note that I hate it when some radio stations have songs that are edited because they have the word "drugs" in them. I can understand language.... but how far will they go with editing songs??? I've heard the edited version of Nickelback's song, "Rock Star" and it's nigh near unlistenable because of all that editing.




Yeah, I think stations go too far with radio editing....


----------



## Steve Jung

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not familiar with the Jimmi Hendrix Experience.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jimi_Hendrix_Experience Just my free association brain working overtime. 

Hey Aeson, I resemble that spammer remark.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why not? I've showered with guys. And just receintly, a girl.



i guess this means you've moved beyond third base.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I once heard a rap song that was played on the radio.  I kid you not, like every 3rd word was bleeped out.  My friend and I cracked up about it.  When yer gonna bleep that many words out, why bother playing the song at all?




QFT

When they came out with those parental advisory labels, rap music was literally wallpapered with them. They had those ugly yellow "YOU MUST BE 18 TO BUY THIS ALBUM" stuck to the ends of them.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> i guess this means you've moved beyond third base.




Nah, it was just a shower.


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson, I resemble that spammer remark.



 lol 

No hard feelings? I likes ya.


----------



## Goldmoon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jimi_Hendrix_Experience Just my free association brain working overtime.
> 
> Hey Aeson, I resemble that spammer remark.




Somehow, I doubt the "Full lesbian experience" is anythng like that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think stations go too far with radio editing....




They do. Especially Top40 stations. Which sorta is the one that has the heavily edited song. They took out "drugs" and "ass" that I know of. Fortunately I can hear it on the alternative station from Charlotte. Unedited. 

As if kids can't get the original songs from itunes or other sources....


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They do. Especially Top40 stations. Which sorta is the one that has the heavily edited song. They took out "drugs" and "ass" that I know of. Fortunately I can hear it on the alternative station from Charlotte. Unedited.
> 
> As if kids can't get the original songs from itunes or other sources....




Maybe if they would spend their editing time actually keeping  songs off the air....

Ok edited to make that word CRAPPY


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> OK, let's see his name was david.....



The girl, not the guy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The girl, not the guy.




Well, you werent specific.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> No hard feelings? I likes ya.



Why, you little...   


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Somehow, I doubt the "Full lesbian experience" is anythng like that.



Well they did do Foxy Lady.


----------



## Goldmoon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Why, you little...
> Well they did do Foxy Lady.




Yep but it was onlu one lady.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right hivers I'm calling it an evening.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yep. Got a problem with that?



Guess someone's got to do it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right hivers I'm calling it an evening.



Me too shortly. Night Fru.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Details, details!!



But you don't want details of Aeson showering other men?


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> But you don't want details of Aeson showering other men?




Deep down, maybe he really does....


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Deep down, maybe he really does....



As long as he's honest about himself


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> As long as he's honest about himself




Its working out OK for me so far.......mostly.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its working out OK for me so far.......mostly.



being interested in details about Aeson showering other men?


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> being interested in details about Aeson showering other men?




No, being honest about myself silly.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right hivers I'm calling it an evening.



Goodnight Frukathka. I'm going to mosey off too. Goodnight all you Hivers.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, being honest about myself silly.



Well, whatever you mean by that, I'm happy for you


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, being honest about myself silly.



Being honest to yourself is important.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe if they would spend their editing time actually keeping  songs off the air....
> 
> Ok edited to make that word CRAPPY




Or just make a radio-friendly one while they're in the studio. That way it'll flow better without all the pauses where they yank out the offending language.

Someone in the Entertainment Weekly pointed out the "clever" way they edited the language for the new Die Hard movie trailer: "Motherfu--KABOOM!!


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> You must have some mighty fine lookin' drag queens in AZ, then.



Thanks.    



what?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's a wuss...he's probably going to go boil  spend a lovely evening with his raw vegan tonight....



FIFY


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was gonna sing a duet with you too.....



Modern Major General isn't really a duet.  But we could do something else.  Do you know the Mikado?

There is Beauty in the Bellow of the Blast?

or, if we could grab someone else, Three Little Maids From School are We.

You haven't lived until you seen Three Little Maids peformed by two male "maids" and one maid in her 50's.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Modern Major General isn't really a duet.  But we could do something else.  Do you know the Mikado?
> 
> There is Beauty in the Bellow of the Blast?
> 
> or, if we could grab someone else, Three Little Maids From School are We.
> 
> You haven't lived until you seen Three Little Maids peformed by two male "maids" and one maid in her 50's.




Except, traditionally, the three little maids were played by men (like every other character in traditional noh theatre, I thought), as I recall. So, it's really just weird that they let a woman play one...

Although, I may be mistaking my theatrical tropes and traditions...not an entertainment method I'm overly familiar with...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FIFY




No, you fixed it for you. Thus, in that post you should've been "me", so, you should've acronymized FIFM, referring to "me", being you, not you, being me.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Except, traditionally, the three little maids were played by men (like every other character in traditional noh theatre, I thought), as I recall. So, it's really just weird that they let a woman play one...



Traditionally, the Mikado is an English Comedic Opera first performed in 1885.  So not really noh theatre at all.    

Now, I couldn't say anything as the gender of the stage performers then, but _(Wikipedia states women even for the original productions)_ it's still normally played by three young(ish) ladies in all modern productions.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, you fixed it for you. Thus, in that post you should've been "me", so, you should've acronymized FIFM, referring to "me", being you, not you, being me.



Ah, but you see, in this case, the Y, signifying you, sometimes stated as U, much to the disgust of me, and hopefully you, is used to denote the fact that I, in the act of doing a favor for you, have fixed the statement for you, saving you the trouble of doing it yourself.  Thus, the I is understood, but not stated in the sentence 'I have fixed it for you', which is then abbreviated and acronymized to FIFY.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Traditionally, the Mikado is an English Comedic Opera first performed in 1885.  So not really noh theatre at all.
> 
> Now, I couldn't say anything as the gender of the stage performers then, but _(Wikipedia states women even for the original productions)_ it's still normally played by three young(ish) ladies in all modern productions.




Good to know...I've never had enough curiousity to actually find out more about that, due to a consumate lack of interest. Thus, my cat did not have to die for the knowledge of English Comedic Opera. 

Well, then I guess the only thing funnier than 2 men and an old lady would be the three old lady version from Magnum, P.I., back in the day...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, but you see, in this case, the Y, signifying you, sometimes stated as U, much to the disgust of me, and hopefully you, is used to denote the fact that I, in the act of doing a favor for you, have fixed the statement for you, saving you the trouble of doing it yourself.  Thus, the I is understood, but not stated in the sentence 'I have fixed it for you', which is then abbreviated and acronymized to FIFY.




Except it wasn't a favor to me, it was a preference of yours, since I still think to be sanitary, you need to boil the raw vegan. Thus, since I neither wanted nor needed any fixing of my statement, the end purpose is not to fix it for me, but merely to rebut my statement with a subjective reality of your own which will eventually lead to madness and despair (and possibly E. Coli poisoning), thus, you fixed it for you, which at the time, you would've been me, which should've been acronymized to FIFM.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thus, my cat did not have to die for the knowledge of English Comedic Opera.



Why would your cat have to die for knowle. . . nevermind.  I probably don't want to know.   


			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> the three old lady version from Magnum, P.I., back in the day...



The things I miss from not watching Tom Selleck more often . . .


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why would your cat have to die for knowle. . . nevermind.  I probably don't want to know.    The things I miss from not watching Tom Selleck more often . . .




As I said, I didn't have much curiousity, thus it wasn't invoked, which would've killed the cat...

Beware the hypnotic Selleck 'Stache....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Except it wasn't a favor to me, it was a preference of yours, since I still think to be sanitary, you need to boil the raw vegan. Thus, since I neither wanted nor needed any fixing of my statement, the end purpose is not to fix it for me, but merely to rebut my statement with a subjective reality of your own which will eventually lead to madness and despair (and possibly E. Coli poisoning), thus, you fixed it for you, which at the time, you would've been me, which should've been acronymized to FIFM.



Ah, but in this case, given that for you and I, unless you are one of those weird relativists, time has passed for all observers on this planet at a more or less constant pace, resulting in a change of perspective for yesterday evening from being a potential future to being past events, now immutable unless you have a time machine in your back pocket, which I don't believe you do.  Thus, I, using my knowledge of what actually occured last night, fixed your statement for you, changing it, not for my own preference, but rather to affect an alteration towards the state of reality that actually occured, making your statemtent more correct from the new temporal point shard by you and I, providing your predictive statement with a measure of legitimacy, which is thereby shared with you, providing an intangible benefit to you, as the maker of the statement, thus my fixing of the statement was a favor done to you, by me, for your own improvement, thus for you, have I fixed it.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, but in this case, given that for you and I, unless you are one of those weird relativists, time has passed for all observers on this planet at a more or less constant pace, resulting in a change of perspective for yesterday evening from being a potential future to being past events, now immutable unless you have a time machine in your back pocket, which I don't believe you do.  Thus, I, using my knowledge of what actually occured last night, fixed your statement for you, changing it, not for my own preference, but rather to affect an alteration towards the state of reality that actually occured, making your statemtent more correct from the new temporal point shard by you and I, providing your predictive statement with a measure of legitimacy, which is thereby shared with you, providing an intangible benefit to you, as the maker of the statement, thus my fixing of the statement was a favor done to you, by me, for your own improvement, thus for you, have I fixed it.




However, my statement, being a description of an event with a probablilty greater than null, not having been observed by the statement maker produces a potential reality which we shall identify as the Quantum Date, with both the Boiled and Non-Boiled vegan as potential outcomes, and since you are, in fact, a participating variable in the particle interaction, your reported specific outcome is not, in fact, an observance of the system to determine which has actually happened, but rather a limited expostition by a thinking particle of non-quantum perception relating one of the two possible states. As such, we the the observer, still have a statement of probablility extent until such a time as the experiment is revealed, thus it is impossible for you to fix my statement for me, being you at the time, because you have not truly observed the reality, merely one quanta, so you must be fixing it for you, not being me, but stated as me, being you, to properly achieve connection between your limited perception with the statements made outside the bounds of the experiement. As such, the statement can't be fixed for me until the experiement is properly observed, which based on the expected time with would take to parboil a whole vegan, means I won't be checking until at least tomorrow to see if you have in fact fixed it for me, or you.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> However, my statement, being a description of an event with a probablilty greater than null, not having been observed by the statement maker produces a potential reality which we shall identify as the Quantum Date, with both the Boiled and Non-Boiled vegan as potential outcomes, and since you are, in fact, a participating variable in the particle interaction, your reported specific outcome is not, in fact, an observance of the system to determine which has actually happened, but rather a limited expostition by a thinking particle of non-quantum perception relating one of the two possible states. As such, we the the observer, still have a statement of probablility extent until such a time as the experiment is revealed, thus it is impossible for you to fix my statement for me, being you at the time, because you have not truly observed the reality, merely one quanta, so you must be fixing it for you, not being me, but stated as me, being you, to properly achieve connection between your limited perception with the statements made outside the bounds of the experiement. As such, the statement can't be fixed for me until the experiement is properly observed, which based on the expected time with would take to parboil a whole vegan, means I won't be checking until at least tomorrow to see if you have in fact fixed it for me, or you.



So. . . what you're telling me, is that I'm dating Schroedinger's Catherine.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So. . . what you're telling me, is that I'm dating Schroedinger's Catherine.




(Shakes Magic 8 Ball)

"Signs point to OMGWTFBBQ"

Hmmm, I think it's been infected by the "most annoying acronyms on the net" thread...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I think it's been infected by the "most annoying acronyms on the net" thread...



Really?  Let me see that thing.

*shakes the 8-ball*

*shakes it*

*shakes it*
*shakes it*

*shakes it like a polaroid picture*

"R0FLC0PT3RZ"

Damn, it's worse than we thought.  Leet!  The only thing is to take it out back and shoot it.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  Let me see that thing.
> 
> *shakes the 8-ball*
> 
> *shakes it*
> 
> *shakes it*
> *shakes it*
> 
> *shakes it like a polaroid picture*
> 
> "R0FLC0PT3RZ"
> 
> Damn, it's worse than we thought.  Leet!  The only thing is to take it out back and shoot it.




No need, we just need to intimidate it...

(Takes out Magic Hate Ball and Shakes it at the Magic 8 Ball)

"Signs points to 'Yes sir, may I have another?'"

I'm not sure if that's better....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "Signs points to 'Yes sir, may I have another?'"



Yeah. . . I'm no so sure I want to be touching your balls anymore.    

*hands back the offending sphere*
*goes to wash his hands*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah. . . I'm no so sure I want to be touching your balls anymore.
> 
> *hands back the offending sphere*
> *goes to wash his hands*




No divination for you!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No divination for you!



I thought you weren't allowed to take divination as a forbidden school anymore.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I thought you weren't allowed to take divination as a forbidden school anymore.




We'll make an exception for you...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We'll make an exception for you...



Woohoo, next time I level, I'm totally taking a level in bufomancer!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Woohoo, next time I level, I'm totally taking a level in bufomancer!




So, wait, you will only be +1 caster level when casting frog-based spells? There really aren't a lot of frog spells out there. 

Though the high level, Summon Froghemoth, might just be worth it...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, wait, you will only be +1 caster level when casting frog-based spells? There really aren't a lot of frog spells out there.
> 
> Though the high level, Summon Froghemoth, might just be worth it...



Yeah, but all I'm giving up is divination spells.  Not a whole lot of frog spells, but they're good ones.

Jump, Tongues, Summon Froghemoth, and heck. . . Rain of Frogs.  1/10th of a biblical scale plague right there.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but all I'm giving up is divination spells.  Not a whole lot of frog spells, but they're good ones.
> 
> Jump, Tongues, Summon Froghemoth, and heck. . . Rain of Frogs.  1/10th of a biblical scale plague right there.




I don't think that's the Tongues you think it is...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't think that's the Tongues you think it is...



No?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No?




No.


----------



## hafrogman

damn.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> damn.




On the other hand, being a specialist wizard and not a sorcerer, at least you can research new spells...Swallow Halfling, Summon Toady, Leomund's Secure Lilly Pad, Toad Transformation, Great Ribbit....


----------



## The_Warlock

Buuuuuuurrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttooooooooooo!


----------



## Dog Moon

Pizza rolls!


Where'd everyone go?

Guess yesterday wore everyone out, eh?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Where'd everyone go?



I'm still here, but I can't hive by myself. . . and I'm leaving in five.

*shrug*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pizza rolls!
> 
> 
> Where'd everyone go?
> 
> Guess yesterday wore everyone out, eh?




I guess so.... I know I was up late, despite being off work today..


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess so.... I know I was up late, despite being off work today..




I was up late, but sadly, I still had to work today.


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to me!



Yes, yes!  Happy birthday!    



ya young whipper snapper.  *grumble*


----------



## Bront

Galeros said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to me!



Gah!  There be youngins here!

Get off my lawn!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm all right. 

Been spending time with Mandy. She'll be picking me up at 12 so we can go see Fantastic Four 2. 

So, I'll see you guys later


PS. Happy birthday Galeros.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you guys know that I'm all right.
> 
> Been spending time with Mandy. She'll be picking me up at 12 so we can go see Fantastic Four 2.
> 
> So, I'll see you guys later



Yay for Fru being alive.

Boo for Fantastic Four movies.

...

Boo for the hive being so lonely.  and cold.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to me!




Happy b-day!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Boo for the hive being so lonely.  and cold.




Yeah, no kidding.  What's up with that?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding.  What's up with that?



I think someone turned down the thermostat.


Empty though. . . I don't know why.  Maybe Myconid really was the only poster with a bunch of alts.  I don't THINK I'm an alt of the fungus . . . but I could be wrong.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think someone turned down the thermostat.
> 
> 
> Empty though. . . I don't know why.  Maybe Myconid really was the only poster with a bunch of alts.  I don't THINK I'm an alt of the fungus . . . but I could be wrong.




Would that make you a Fungautomaton?


----------



## Wereserpent

Thanks everyone!


----------



## The_Warlock

Oh, just noticed that...Happy Birthday you insane unspecified lifeform...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Would that make you a Fungautomaton?



Fungotron?  Fungobots. . . transform and spore out!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fungotron?  Fungobots. . . transform and spore out!




Ewwwwwww. (Sprays area with Tilex)


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwww. (Sprays area with Tilex)



Oh no!  I'm melting, I'm melting!




What a world, what a world!  *gurgle*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh no!  I'm melting, I'm melting!
> 
> What a world, what a world!  *gurgle*




Hmmm, a Fungal Mel Brooks...I never thought of it that way...

(Sprays MORE Tilex)


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, just noticed that...Happy Birthday you insane unspecified lifeform...




Boogle Bargle!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers! Wow did I get tipsy last night. I think the world is still spinning....


----------



## hafrogman

How tipsy?

Tipsy level 1 - a pleasant evening
Tipsy level 2 - hell to pay in the morning
Tipsy level 3 - what happened last night?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How tipsy?
> 
> Tipsy level 1 - a pleasant evening
> Tipsy level 2 - hell to pay in the morning
> Tipsy level 3 - what happened last night?




Somewhere between levels 2 and 3. I had one too many Catholic Girl Scouts last night.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I had one too many Catholic Girl Scouts last night.



No such thing!  Hmmmm. . . plaid skirts and green vests.

Oh, wait.  Is that supposed to be the name of a drink, or something?    

So, let's see.  Level 2.5, that places you firmly in the hell to pay* category.  With a side order of, I might have done something I regret last night, but I can't be sure.    



*What do call a bad weave that smells like brimstone?  Hell Toupee!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No such thing!  Hmmmm. . . plaid skirts and green vests.
> 
> Oh, wait.  Is that supposed to be the name of a drink, or something?
> 
> So, let's see.  Level 2.5, that places you firmly in the hell to pay* category.  With a side order of, I might have done something I regret last night, but I can't be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> *What do call a bad weave that smells like brimstone?  Hell Toupee!




It's a drink. 1/2 Guinness, 1/2 Kona coffee, a splash of Bailys Irish creme and 2 crushed Girl Scout Thin Mint cookies mixed together and served over ice.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It's a drink. 1/2 Guinness, 1/2 Kona coffee, a splash of Bailys Irish creme and 2 crushed Girl Scout Thin Mint cookies mixed together and served over ice.



. . . you dissapoint.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . you dissapoint.




Why, because I wasnt actually having Catholic Girl Scouts.....


----------



## Goldmoon

You know, I have always liked Hillary swank but Never really found her attractive. Then I saw this 

Yowzers!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why, because I wasnt actually having Catholic Girl Scouts.....



Yes.

*contemplates Goldmoon and Karen dressed up as Catholic Schoolgirls*


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You know, I have always liked Hillary swank but Never really found her attractive. Then I saw this



Swanky.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> *contemplates Goldmoon and Karen dressed up as Catholic Schoolgirls*
> Swanky.




Swanky indeed. That is an amazing pose.

LOL, I have a Catholic School Girl outfit I bought for halloween.


----------



## hafrogman

So anything new and/or interesting with you?

Other than the girlscouts. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So anything new and/or interesting with you?
> 
> Other than the girlscouts. . .




Not too much really. I did get an "unofficial" word that the military is going to stop persuing the charges against me. I hope that it becomes official so I can stop worrying about it.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not too much really. I did get an "unofficial" word that the military is going to stop persuing the charges against me. I hope that it becomes official so I can stop worrying about it.



Yay!

I'm sure that everyone here is hoping the same thing for you.  In fact, let's do a quick headcout to be sure, shall we?  I wouldn't want to speak out of turn, or put words in anyone's mouth.

You.  Me.

Yup, that's everyone.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> I'm sure that everyone here is hoping the same thing for you.  In fact, let's do a quick headcout to be sure, shall we?  I wouldn't want to speak out of turn, or put words in anyone's mouth.
> 
> You.  Me.
> 
> Yup, that's everyone.




Cute. I dont want to get my hopes up but I think theres a lack of evidence. Just someone elses' word against mine.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cute.



Why, yes I am.  Thanks for noticing.   


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont want to get my hopes up but I think theres a lack of evidence. Just someone elses' word against mine.



*sigh*  And here I was hoping they had just realized that it really wasn't any of their business.  *sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why, yes I am.  Thanks for noticing.    *sigh*  And here I was hoping they had just realized that it really wasn't any of their business.  *sigh*




An Unfortunately fact of life about being in the military is EVERYTHING is their business.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> An Unfortunately fact of life about being in the military is EVERYTHING is their business.



Alas.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alas.



*wishes Goldmoon a lass*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alas.




In my opinion its a small price to pay. I love what I do even with the occasional nuscances.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *wishes Goldmoon a lass*




Thank you. I think Karen might not like that though.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thank you. I think Karen might not like that though.



She could be involved.  She could be the lass.

Or, I could wish you a li'l ass, then she could definately be involved.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She could be involved.  She could be the lass.
> 
> Or, I could wish you a li'l ass, then she could definately be involved.




Heh, either would be good! Speaking of which, anyone seen Aurora lately? Has she had her baby?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, anyone seen Aurora lately? Has she had her baby?



She hasn't been in for a few days week. . . but I thought she wasn't due for a few more weeks?  She could just be busy or tired or on bedrest.



_edit: She's been online more recently than she's posted though._


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She hasn't been in for a few days week. . . but I thought she wasn't due for a few more weeks?  She could just be busy or tired or on bedrest.
> 
> 
> 
> _edit: She's been online more recently than she's posted though._




I hope she's feeling well. Give us a "hello" Aurora!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not too much really. I did get an "unofficial" word that the military is going to stop persuing the charges against me. I hope that it becomes official so I can stop worrying about it.




Hrm?  I think I missed out on the memo.  What charges?

*didja get the memo?*  - guess what movie I'm thinking of!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I hope she's feeling well. Give us a "hello" Aurora!




Hello.  Altho it's me and not her.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm?  I think I missed out on the memo.  What charges?



Don't ask.


...


    I couldn't resist.




			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *didja get the memo?*  - guess what movie I'm thinking of!



Office Space?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm?  I think I missed out on the memo.  What charges?
> 
> *didja get the memo?*  - guess what movie I'm thinking of!




I was brought up on charges because I was caught kissing another woman.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Office Space?




Ding!  GREAT movie.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hello.  Altho it's me and not her.




Hello DogMoon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was brought up on charges because I was caught kissing another woman.




Huh.  Weird.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello DogMoon.




Hey.  How's it going?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Huh.  Weird.




Not really if you know the military.......


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey.  How's it going?




I'm good, you?


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm good, you?




Doing alright.  Got an hour of overtime today.  Yay!

Tomorrow's payday.  And FRIDAY!

Looking forward to another game of Arkham Horror and then dnd on Sat.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Doing alright.  Got an hour of overtime today.  Yay!
> 
> Tomorrow's payday.  And FRIDAY!
> 
> Looking forward to another game of Arkham Horror and then dnd on Sat.




LOL, overtime. Whats that?


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, overtime. Whats that?




Well, normal people only have jobs for 40 hours per week.  When we work over that, we get overtime.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She hasn't been in for a few days week. . . but I thought she wasn't due for a few more weeks?  She could just be busy or tired or on bedrest.
> 
> 
> 
> _edit: She's been online more recently than she's posted though._



Her husband sometimes logs in under her account if on her laptop. It's an auto log in thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, normal people only have jobs for 40 hours per week.  When we work over that, we get overtime.




Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Her husband sometimes logs in under her account if on her laptop. It's an auto log in thing.




Hello Aeson!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Her husband sometimes logs in under her account if on her laptop. It's an auto log in thing.



True, true.  I'd have to track down if HE'S posted recently.  But I believe he posts more gaming stuff than off-topic, when he posts at all.  Maybe he's said something at CM . . .


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing that up.




No problem.  Btw, for every hour of overtime we get, we get paid time and a half for that hour.  Pretty nifty, eh?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, normal people only have jobs for 40 hours per week.  When we work over that, we get overtime.




Wait....40 hours per week is normal? So 60 is excessive?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No problem.  Btw, for every hour of overtime we get, we get paid time and a half for that hour.  Pretty nifty, eh?




Time and a half? So thats like 4.50 per hour for me. That would be nice.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> True, true.  I'd have to track down if HE'S posted recently.  But I believe he posts more gaming stuff than off-topic, when he posts at all.  Maybe he's said something at CM . . .



He's posting more there than normal but as far as I know he hasn't said anything about how she's doing. I haven't talked to her since the last time she was here. I'm not sure what is going on either.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Aeson!



Hiya


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's posting more there than normal but as far as I know he hasn't said anything about how she's doing. I haven't talked to her since the last time she was here. I'm not sure what is going on either.




Probably just your garden variety alien abduction.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to me!




Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay for Fru being alive.
> 
> Boo for Fantastic Four movies.
> 
> ...
> 
> Boo for the hive being so lonely.  and cold.




I haven't seen the first one yet. Finally got it back from my nephew so I can see it. He loves it.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Probably just your garden variety alien abduction.



What!

I didn't know Aurora had a garden!


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the first one yet. Finally got it back from my nephew so I can see it. He loves it.




Hello Darth.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think someone turned down the thermostat.




I wish they'd be able to do that at work without freezing up the AC. It was so hot in there I got a bit nauseated and had to go stand in the dining room for a few to cool off.




> Empty though. . . I don't know why.  Maybe Myconid really was the only poster with a bunch of alts.  I don't THINK I'm an alt of the fungus . . . but I could be wrong.




Maybe we're all alts of the fungus.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers! Wow did I get tipsy last night. I think the world is still spinning....




SOMEBODY had a few Guinness too many....   

I was a bit trashed at a con after a friend and I did "Lemon Drops"... those'll eff you up REAL FAST.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Somewhere between levels 2 and 3. I had one too many Catholic Girl Scouts last night.




I hope that was a drink. If not, then you're more screwed up than we thought....


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait....40 hours per week is normal? So 60 is excessive?




Yes, 60 is excessive and Mega's 80 is downright freaking insane.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Time and a half? So thats like 4.50 per hour for me. That would be nice.




Wow.  That's.... I'm glad I don't work there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not too much really. I did get an "unofficial" word that the military is going to stop persuing the charges against me. I hope that it becomes official so I can stop worrying about it.




Problem is if it still remains in your service record.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwww. (Sprays area with Tilex)




Cheaper and just as effective: BLEACH.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Problem is if it still remains in your service record.




Hehe.  *let's see.  i have your record right here.  kissing another girl.  hrm.  you're hired!*


Well, that's what it would go like if I was in charge.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Cute. I dont want to get my hopes up but I think theres a lack of evidence. Just someone elses' word against mine.




Then make sure they can't get evidence later on. Or else they could reopen the charges if the statute of limitations hasn't run out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not really if you know the military.......




Especially thanks to Mr. Clinton.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Darth.




Hello, Goldmoon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow.  That's.... I'm glad I don't work there.




That's what happens when you get paid a flat rate every month. Also called salary.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  *let's see.  i have your record right here.  kissing another girl.  hrm.  you're hired!*
> 
> 
> Well, that's what it would go like if I was in charge.




This is the military where the rules are different. They "kinda" frown on homosexuality.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hehe.  *let's see.  i have your record right here.  kissing another girl.  hrm.  you're hired!*
> 
> 
> Well, that's what it would go like if I was in charge.



*thinks Dog Moon should be in charge*


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not too much really. I did get an "unofficial" word that the military is going to stop persuing the charges against me. I hope that it becomes official so I can stop worrying about it.



I had no clue you were facing potential charges.  What happened?

Edit: Nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> *thinks Dog Moon should be in charge*




Thanks!


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive.........good night hive. 

Thought I'd pop in to say hi. I'll be around tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive.........good night hive.
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to say hi. I'll be around tomorrow.




Howdy!


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> *thinks Dog Moon should be in charge*




*Agrees with Heckler*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive.........good night hive.
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to say hi. I'll be around tomorrow.




Nice to see you havent been abducted by aliens.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nice to see you havent been abducted by aliens.



Or Allens for that matter.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Or Allens for that matter.




Aliens named Allen?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thought I'd pop in to say Goodnight.

I'm spending the night at Mandy's place, but in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thought I'd pop in to say Goodnight.
> 
> I'm spending the night at Mandy's place, but in the guest bedroom.



Oooooooooo, Good luck!


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aliens named Allen?



Don't ask me, I only assosciate with the legal ones.

On a side note, I know understand your comments about being comfortable with yourself.  No need to get into details (in fact, I'd advise not to, or at least not to in public), but just be careful to not throw away a good career for it if you can wait it out a bit.   (I think you said you're close to being out of the military)


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't ask me, I only assosciate with the legal ones.
> 
> On a side note, I know understand your comments about being comfortable with yourself.  No need to get into details (in fact, I'd advise not to, or at least not to in public), but just be careful to not throw away a good career for it if you can wait it out a bit.   (I think you said you're close to being out of the military)




Nah, Ive got at least 8 years left till I can retire.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, Ive got at least 8 years left till I can retire.



Wow, then yeah, be careful


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, then yeah, be careful




I'm not deeply worried. I honestly believe it will all blow over.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not deeply worried. I honestly believe it will all blow over.



Cool 

I feel for you about work stress though.  It's been a rough work environment here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool
> 
> I feel for you about work stress though.  It's been a rough work environment here.




I also have that "Most stressful job in the world" thing going.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I also have that "Most stressful job in the world" thing going.



I wish it were just the job for me 

But hey, we're both still employed (for now).


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> I wish it were just the job for me
> 
> But hey, we're both still employed (for now).




Its pretty hard for me to get fired....


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its pretty hard for me to get fired....



Yeah, but a dishonorable can be a real bitch (My stepson avoided one).


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive.........good night hive.
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to say hi. I'll be around tomorrow.



She hasn't forgotten about us.


----------



## fett527

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive.........good night hive.
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to say hi. I'll be around tomorrow.



You should have been whipping dshai into cleaning up water.  GET BUSY!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm spending the night at Mandy's place.



*ahem*  For the record, I would like to make the following statement:


Rowr.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning Hivers. Ah, what a glorious morning to be alive. 

Mandy dropped me off aty my place but ten minutes ago.

Oh, and settle down a bit. Just because I spent the night at her place doesn't mean anything happened. I'm the kind of guy that likes to wait until my wedding night to shag.


----------



## megamania

LOL!        


When my wife and I were first dating on two weekends in a row we talked until 3 am and she would fall asleep on my bed.  I would get out my sleeping bag and sleep on the floor.  No one ever believes me especially since this was in college and as an RA I had my own room.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *ahem*  For the record, I would like to make the following statement:
> 
> 
> Rowr.





  oh bee-HAVE!   LOL


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I also have that "Most stressful job in the world" thing going.





There is nothing like it.  damned good thing too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Mega. How are you today?


----------



## Bloosquig

Howdy all just wanted to say heylo, been at work fiddling on ENworld all morning but haven't managed to get a hello in to you guys yet.    

How's everyone doing this beautiful morning?


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aliens named Allen?





Allen Funk was always weird to me.....  camaras and children.....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Mega. How are you today?




Tired.  After two weeks of 85+ hours I'm feeling it.   I am hoping I get sent home tonight.   Mack Molding is doing their June inventory today.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Howdy all just wanted to say heylo, been at work fiddling on ENworld all morning but haven't managed to get a hello in to you guys yet.
> 
> How's everyone doing this beautiful morning?





as above....tired.   Is is nearly the first time I have been here in about 10 days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Howdy all just wanted to say heylo, been at work fiddling on ENworld all morning but haven't managed to get a hello in to you guys yet.
> 
> How's everyone doing this beautiful morning?



Most excellent. And welcome to the hive.


----------



## Aeson

Give us details about her Fru. Post a picture as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Tired.  After two weeks of 85+ hours I'm feeling it.   I am hoping I get sent home tonight.   Mack Molding is doing their June inventory today.



Wow. Well, good luck.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Howdy all just wanted to say heylo, been at work fiddling on ENworld all morning but haven't managed to get a hello in to you guys yet.
> 
> How's everyone doing this beautiful morning?



Welcome long time lurker, first time poster.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yes, 60 is excessive and Mega's 80 is downright freaking insane.





now the important question.... was I insane before or after these hours?


----------



## Aeson

Where the heck is Surprise, AZ? I guess it's a surprise.


----------



## Bloosquig

I'm on my 10thish hour of work right now with about 2 more to go.  But I'm still going strong got lots of coffee and energy drinks to drive me nuts and good threads to read to keep me company.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Give us details about her Fru. Post a picture as well.





pictures, details, finger prints, DNA......   all the usual stuff.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> pictures, details, finger prints, DNA......   all the usual stuff.



DNA samples good choice. If she's worth cloning we have them already.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I'm on my 10thish hour of work right now with about 2 more to go.  But I'm still going strong got lots of coffee and energy drinks to drive me nuts and good threads to read to keep me company.





I remember the last time I did redbull.... delivery day.  I'm stocking the ice cream and froozen foods why reciting Blues Brothers at the church.  I did all the voices including James Brown.




and yes...    I was heard by co-workers and now I am no longer allowed redbull


----------



## Bloosquig

Last 3 jobs, last 3 places of residence, criminal record, military and scholastic history...   


I like the word scholastic.  It sounds like a candy bar or a phrase from the 60's.  "I just won the lottery?  That's scholastic!"


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> DNA samples good choice. If she's worth cloning we have them already.





Jdvn1 will be waiting......


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> oh bee-HAVE!   LOL



I think you're looking more for a Grrr, there.    




I put the Grrrr, in swinGrrrr!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where the heck is Surprise, AZ? I guess it's a surprise.



Technically it's still in the Metropolitan Phoenix area. . . but off at the edges.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Last 3 jobs, last 3 places of residence, criminal record, military and scholastic history...
> 
> 
> I like the word scholastic.  It sounds like a candy bar or a phrase from the 60's.  "I just won the lottery?  That's scholastic!"




LOL


Truely truely that is scholastic.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Last 3 jobs, last 3 places of residence, criminal record, military and scholastic history...
> 
> 
> I like the word scholastic.  It sounds like a candy bar or a phrase from the 60's.  "I just won the lottery?  That's scholastic!"



I think you'll fit right in with the weirdos around here.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Allen Funk was always weird to me.....  camaras and children.....



Isn't that Alan Funt?


----------



## megamania

Surprise Arizonia!  Scholastic baby!  totally scholastic!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you'll fit right in with the weirdos around here.



What do you mean?  We're all perfectly normal here!

 

Right? . . . guys? . . . little support here?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Isn't that Alan Funt?




famous twin brother


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> famous twin brother



Scholastic!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Technically it's still in the Metropolitan Phoenix area. . . but off at the edges.



I'm sending something there for a customer. I was curious. Thanks


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  We're all perfectly normal here!
> 
> 
> 
> Right? . . . guys? . . . little support here?





Mania agrees

Mega nods his head yes

Al says "Scholastic!"

Ugh..... well ugh is searching for fleas in his special place (lets not disturb him)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Give us details about her Fru. Post a picture as well.



Lets see.. She is about my height (5' 8"), has a great body (she works out a lot), has a beatiful face (has no need for and doesn't wear make-up), brown eyes, and long dark brown hair.

Hmm, that what you had in mind Aeson? Don't have a good photo yet. I'll have her email me some tonight.


----------



## megamania

Ack!  is that the time!?!?!   


I has to be a goin' folks.    Til later.....









have a totally scholastic time.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sending something there for a customer. I was curious. Thanks



Funny, Mycanid was headed there, too.

...

Were you mailing fungus food?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  We're all perfectly normal here!
> 
> 
> 
> Right? . . . guys? . . . little support here?



A normal bunch of weirdos.


----------



## megamania

oh.   normal......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  We're all perfectly normal here!
> 
> 
> 
> Right? . . . guys? . . . little support here?



I am quite far from normal.....and proud of it!


----------



## megamania

Not the " NEW and IMPROVED" Original normal types.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right guys. I'm headed out. Have some clothes shopping to do.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Lets see.. She is about my height (5' 8"), has a great body (she works out a lot), has a beatiful face (has no need for and doesn't wear make-up), brown eyes, and long dark brown hair.
> 
> Hmm, that what you had in mind Aeson? Don't have a good photo yet. I'll have her email me some tonight.



She lives on her own? What does she do for a living? Did you say she had kids? How did you meet?


----------



## hafrogman

Well, I don't know about you lot, but when I stand up, I'm quite normal.



one upright citizen.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right guys. I'm headed out. Have some clothes shopping to do.  :\



Time to start wearing pants, eh?


----------



## Bloosquig

Shopping for clothes is unfortunately the opposite of scholastic.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Time to start wearing pants, eh?



Rule #1 is 
"Don't leave the house without your pants."

I didn't write them.


----------



## Aurora

Hey Bloosquig, 
Would O'side, Cali be Oceanside, CA? As in next to Vista, CA?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Rule #1 is
> "Don't leave the house without your pants."
> 
> I didn't write them.



Yeah, I know the rule. . . I just don't have to like it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Rule #1 is
> "Don't leave the house without your pants."
> 
> I didn't write them.



What if you're wearing a skirt or a kilt?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What if you're wearing a skirt or a kilt?



Technically, in a conservative interpretation, it violates the rule, but I think the wider interpretation of the rule would include these things as acceptable.


----------



## The_Warlock

You have no pants, but the pants which Fate gives you...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> What if you're wearing a skirt or a kilt?



Notice the rule doesn't state what KIND of pants, it's not about trousers or slacks, neccesarily.  Thus: if you are wearing a skirt or kilt you should still be wearing underpants.

...

Unless you are an attractive female, in which case, as we all know, the rules don't apply.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Technically, in a conservative interpretation, it violates the rule, but I think the wider interpretation of the rule would include these things as acceptable.



that's good because I wore my floral print skirt to work today.   


How are you doing? We've missed you.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Notice the rule doesn't state what KIND of pants, it's not about trousers or slacks, neccesarily.  Thus: if you are wearing a skirt or kilt you should still be wearing underpants.
> 
> ...
> 
> Unless you are an attractive female, in which case, as we all know, the rules don't apply.



You don't wear underpants with a kilt.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yes O'side cali by Vista Aurora.

Ugh... The energy rush is dying out I'm feeling sleepy now.   :\


----------



## Bloosquig

Oh yeah and congrats on your soon to be bundle of joy (and poop, and crying...   ) Aurora!


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yes O'side cali by Vista Aurora.
> 
> Ugh... The energy rush is dying out I'm feeling sleepy now.   :\



I was just there a few months ago. I used to live in O'side kind of near where the Home Depot shopping center is. Now my family all lives in Vista and San Marcos. I want to move back SO badly.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and congrats on your soon to be bundle of joy (and poop, and crying...   ) Aurora!



LOL Thanks


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Notice the rule doesn't state what KIND of pants, it's not about trousers or slacks, neccesarily.  Thus: if you are wearing a skirt or kilt you should still be wearing underpants.
> 
> ...
> 
> *Unless you are an attractive female, in which case, as we all know, the rules don't apply*.



Whew!


----------



## Aeson

There are two really hot chicks in my store right now. I love summer time and tank tops.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> that's good because I wore my floral print skirt to work today.



...


----------



## Bloosquig

I've got a 3 month old and he's fat and happy.  And he cries and poops a lot too.  But those are babies class skills so you can't help it I guess.   

It's been pretty warm out here lately so it might not be fun to be out here while being heavily preggo I know my wife was living in horror of being pregnant in the middle of summer.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't wear underpants with a kilt.



Maybe you don't.  But unless you are an attractive female. . . you *SHOULD.*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How are you doing? We've missed you.



Not bad. Had a lot going on. Tenants moving in, scheduling contractors for estimates on out Air Conditioning, trying to keep off my feet, doctors appt's, chasing a 2 yr old, etc etc. I was in the hospital for a few hours last night. That was boring and uneventful. My OB was a little worried, ended up just being false labor. I knew they would be sending me home before I even went, but she wanted me to go.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Whew!



Does that mean you go out pantless?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm not wearing any pants. Film at eleven.



"Catholic High School Girls in trouble!"


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> "Catholic High School Girls in trouble!"



Way to catch the reference.  I'm impressed.


----------



## fett527

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are two really hot chicks in my store right now. I love summer time and tank tops.



Ask them for a date.


----------



## Bloosquig

My wife somehow contrived to get pneumonia a week before she delivered.  Which is not good.  Spent a fun weekend in the hospital and then came back and had a baby.  Sometimes I'm glad I'm not the fairer sex.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I've got a 3 month old and he's fat and happy.  And he cries and poops a lot too.  But those are babies class skills so you can't help it I guess.
> 
> It's been pretty warm out here lately so it might not be fun to be out here while being heavily preggo I know my wife was living in horror of being pregnant in the middle of summer.



Yeah, but it is warm and _dry_. Not humid as all get out like it is here. *blech* So long as I have AC, heat I can deal with.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Does that mean you go out pantless?



Don't take her word for it!  Demand proof!  Photographic evidence.


----------



## fett527

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it is warm and _dry_. Not humid as all get out like it is here. *blech* So long as I have AC, heat I can deal with.



Speaking of dry.  Is the basement?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Had a lot going on. Tenants moving in, scheduling contractors for estimates on out Air Conditioning, trying to keep off my feet, doctors appt's, chasing a 2 yr old, etc etc. I was in the hospital for a few hours last night. That was boring and uneventful. My OB was a little worried, ended up just being false labor. I knew they would be sending me home before I even went, but she wanted me to go.



Wow that is a lot to take on. I'm glad you finally got some tenants. I hope they work out and last awhile. Still don't have the AC fixed? I'm glad it was a false alarm. It's better safe than sorry. Take care of yourself will ya?


----------



## Bloosquig

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't take her word for it!  Demand proof!  Photographic evidence.




I believe the frog is correct.  Screenshot or it didn't happen as they say lol.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> My wife somehow contrived to get pneumonia a week before she delivered.  Which is not good.  Spent a fun weekend in the hospital and then came back and had a baby.  Sometimes I'm glad I'm not the fairer sex.



Ugh. Congrats on your baby boy though


----------



## Aurora

fett527 said:
			
		

> Speaking of dry.  Is the basement?



LOL Yeah. 

The only thing that we can come up with is that it rained so fast and so hard that the sub-pump couldn't keep up. So, because our floors aren't perfectly even, when the water rose a bit, water flowed over into other areas and even when the pump caught up and the standing water receded, the pools of water in other areas remained. It happens. The rain was freaking torrential. 

Are we in a better mood today Fett?


----------



## Bloosquig

Thanks   

Are you having a boy, girl, other, or waiting to find out?


----------



## Aeson

fett527 said:
			
		

> Ask them for a date.



Both had engagement rings on.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't take her word for it!  Demand proof!  Photographic evidence.



LOL I didn't say I do. It was a joke there slick.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Thanks
> 
> Are you having a boy, girl, other, or waiting to find out?



A boy. Now I'll have a boy and a girl, and I am done....for now at least.


----------



## fett527

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Yeah.
> 
> The only thing that we can come up with is that it rained so fast and so hard that the sub-pump couldn't keep up. So, because our floors aren't perfectly even, when the water rose a bit, water flowed over into other areas and even when the pump caught up and the standing water receded, the pools of water in other areas remained. It happens. The rain was freaking torrential.
> 
> Are we in a better mood today Fett?



:gnash:


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> My wife somehow contrived to get pneumonia a week before she delivered.  Which is not good.  Spent a fun weekend in the hospital and then came back and had a baby.  Sometimes I'm glad I'm not the fairer sex.



My mom had pneumonia when i was born. I was born with it. They kept me at the hospital for a few extra days. My mom came home without me so the neighbors thought she lost me.


----------



## fett527

Aeson said:
			
		

> Both had engagement rings on.



Ask them for an affair.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL I didn't say I do. It was a joke there slick.



Dagnabbit.  First Goldmoon with the Catholic Girlscouts, now this.  The hive is just a never ending stream of dissapointments.   :\


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dagnabbit.  First Goldmoon with the Catholic Girlscouts, now this.  The hive is just a never ending stream of dissapointments.   :\




... and apparently pantless ingrates...


----------



## Bloosquig

Awesome the set as it were.  Yeah my wife and I will have another in a year or two and hope to finish ours off.


----------



## Aeson

fett527 said:
			
		

> Ask them for an affair.



I may flirt with and befriend involved women but I don't go that far.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ... and apparently pantless ingrates...



That's me!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's me!




Well, then, at least we know who to report to the cops...


----------



## Bloosquig

Good idea Aeson, it would only lead to drama.  And drama is for Jerry Springer and not really amusing in real life.  At least not when your involved.   :\


----------



## Aeson

I thinking of going to see the new Die Hard movie tonight after work.


----------



## Aurora

fett527 said:
			
		

> :gnash:



*yawns*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thinking of going to see the new Die Hard movie tonight after work.




Unleash the Willis!!


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Good idea Aeson, it would only lead to drama.  And drama is for Jerry Springer and not really amusing in real life.  At least not when your involved.   :\



You don't know me very well. Drama follows me around it seems.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thinking of going to see the new Die Hard movie tonight after work.



GO SEE IT! GO SEE IT! GO SEE IT!
It freaking rocks and is most definitely worth the price of admission.


----------



## Bloosquig

What do you guys think about movie series that stop and then suddenly come back after a long hiatus?  Die Hard looks pretty interesting at least but it's got booms and bangs so I guess I'm easily amused.


----------



## fett527

Aurora said:
			
		

> *yawns*



Sure.  Make fun of my problems.  That's great.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Unleash the Willis!!



That's after the movie.   I'm not Peewee Herman.


----------



## Aurora

fett527 said:
			
		

> Sure.  Make fun of my problems.  That's great.



Oh stop. Not making fun of your problems cause I don't know what they are. Poking fun at how pissy you get at innocent comments.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> GO SEE IT! GO SEE IT! GO SEE IT!
> It freaking rocks and is most definitely worth the price of admission.



I hope I can. It starts at 7 and I still need to get something to eat. If I don't make it I might see Knocked Up and see Die Hard tomorrow.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *yawns*




Methinks she is unimpressed by Old Testament "gnashing"....


----------



## fett527

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh stop. Not making fun of your problems cause I don't know what they are. Poking fun at how pissy you get at innocent comments.



You should know better.

That wasn't pissy.  That was normal.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's after the movie.   I'm not Peewee Herman.




The Willis, not the Willy...


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about movie series that stop and then suddenly come back after a long hiatus?  Die Hard looks pretty interesting at least but it's got booms and bangs so I guess I'm easily amused.



The Die Hard movies can all stand alone. This one has a damn good script. Who better than John McClane for the hero?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thinking of going to see the new Die Hard movie tonight after work.



Going for the Ratatouille tonight myself, perhaps Die Hard later in the week.  Kind of sad my mom had to move to Minnesota, she's my Die Hard watching buddy.  We watch the first one every Christmas.  Gotta love holiday traditions.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The Willis, not the Willy...



 D'oh!


----------



## hafrogman

fett527 said:
			
		

> :gnash:





			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh stop. Not making fun of your problems cause I don't know what they are. Poking fun at how pissy you get at innocent comments.



Perhaps his problem is dental in nature.  All that gnashing could be quite painful.


----------



## Bloosquig

I'm going to see transformers over the 4th of July with some friends.  Should be good fun.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The Willis, not the Willy...



Yeah, you unleash Willis.  You free . . . . nevermind.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about movie series that stop and then suddenly come back after a long hiatus?  Die Hard looks pretty interesting at least but it's got booms and bangs so I guess I'm easily amused.



I have no problem if the movie is good. I hope Indy 4 is good then it will be worth the wait. Some movies should stay dead. Child's Play, Friday the 13th.


----------



## Bloosquig

Another good thing a kilt is good for.  Easy access...


----------



## Aurora

I think we are going to try and see it when it opens on Tuesday. We saw Die Hard on Wed. Dshai convinced his boss that since the movie is about cyber-terrorism that it should be a "team-bulding" exercise. (That way he could see it on opening day and not have to take off work.)


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think we are going to try and see it when it opens on Tuesday. We saw Die Hard on Wed. Dshai convinced his boss that since the movie is about cyber-terrorism that it should be a "team-bulding" exercise.



 . . . did you say this somewhere else, or am I deja-vuing?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai convinced his boss that since the movie is about cyber-terrorism that it should be a "team-bulding" exercise. (That way he could see it on opening day and not have to take off work.)




That is, in fact, AWESOME...


----------



## Bloosquig

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think we are going to try and see it when it opens on Tuesday. We saw Die Hard on Wed. Dshai convinced his boss that since the movie is about cyber-terrorism that it should be a "team-bulding" exercise. (That way he could see it on opening day and not have to take off work.)





Thats the way to do it.  Put a little spin on it and anything can be a team exercise.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Going for the Ratatouille tonight myself, perhaps Die Hard later in the week.  Kind of sad my mom had to move to Minnesota, she's my Die Hard watching buddy.  We watch the first one every Christmas.  Gotta love holiday traditions.



Ratatouille has gotten some pretty good reviews.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think we are going to try and see it when it opens on Tuesday. We saw Die Hard on Wed. Dshai convinced his boss that since the movie is about cyber-terrorism that it should be a "team-bulding" exercise. (That way he could see it on opening day and not have to take off work.)



. . . did you say this somewhere else, or am I deja-vuing?



Deja-vu is a glitch in the Matrix.  It means they changed something.


[Voice=Keanu]Woah[/Keanu]


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . did you say this somewhere else, or am I deja-vuing?



Media lounge.


----------



## Bloosquig

What movie did everyone last see that made you stop and go, "whoa!" ?


----------



## Aurora

The hive suddenly grew quiet.


----------



## Bloosquig

How many people are gonna write

... too quiet...?

I guess about 3  

I guessed wrong.  :\   *insert waa waa waa sound*


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> What movie did everyone last see that made you stop and go, "whoa!" ?



Hmmm, good question.  I guess I don't have go for so many "whoa!" movies.  Pan's Labryinth had at least one moment like that, but I was dissapointed in the film overall (mostly because of my own expectations, not because of a lack of quality).

Perhaps I just don't "whoa" as much as other people.  I saw, and enjoyed 300, but didn't woah.  Perhaps all the way back to Star Wars: Episode 2, a tragically bad movie with a perfect "whoa" moment.  Yoda busts out with a lightsaber and everyone cheers.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> The hive suddenly grew quiet.



Yeah, nobody got my deja-vu joke.   :\


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> What movie did everyone last see that made you stop and go, "whoa!" ?



Any kind of "whoa"? Like "Whoa that chick was hot" or "whoa that guy need pants" "whoa, the guys who came up with this must have been high" or maybe more of a Keanu Reeves "whoa...totally dude"? A few weeks ago dshai forced me and Bubba to watch the first Dungeons and Dragons movie. I truly believe afterwards I said "Whoa, that was terrible." Throughout the movie I also believe I made comments like "Whoa, they put a Wayans brother in this?" and "Whoa, Jeremy Irons really mailed in this overacting performance."

I'll stop now.

The new Die Hard made me say whoa.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, nobody got my deja-vu joke.   :\



I got it dear. I just didn't comment. I laughed quietly instead.


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> ... too quiet...?



I think it's got to be, "almost *too* quiet."  The almost is important.


----------



## Bloosquig

I agree about Pan's lab. being kinda disappointing.  It wasn't what I was expecting at all but still a good movie for all that.  I wanna see another movie like the original Matrix that had one of those twists that just blow your mind.  If not that then giant transforming battle robots will keep me happy for now.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I got it dear. I just didn't comment. I laughed quietly instead.



Hmmm, sure.  I don't need your pity.    


...


alright, maybe I do.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, good question.  I guess I don't have go for so many "whoa!" movies.  Pan's Labryinth had at least one moment like that, but I was dissapointed in the film overall (mostly because of my own expectations, not because of a lack of quality).




I totally agree. I felt the same way about the movie. However, my "whoa" moment of that movie was when the guy beat in that kids face with the end of the wine bottle. I don't think I breathed through that scene, and I am pretty sure I gasped for breath more than once.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I'm going to see transformers over the 4th of July with some friends.  Should be good fun.



I'm going with my dad. I don't know if we'll go on the 4th or the weekend before my birthday.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I totally agree. I felt the same way about the movie. However, my "whoa" moment of that movie was when the guy beat in that kids face with the end of the wine bottle. I don't think I breathed through that scene, and I am pretty sure I gasped for breath more than once.



Yeah, that wasn't so much what I was thinking about as a "whoa" moment.  The pale man was my "whoa."  Like, "whoa, that's a cool character design!".  The beatings and brutality were more of a "Damn!"


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, that wasn't so much what I was thinking about as a "whoa" moment.  The pale man was my "whoa."  Like, "whoa, that's a cool character design!".  The beatings and brutality were more of a "Damn!"



Dude, the pale man-thing freaked me the hell out.


----------



## Bloosquig

When's your b-day if you don't mind me prying Aeson?  Mine's the 22nd


----------



## Bloosquig

The movie gave me a lot of cool idea's for wicked fey though.  Now I just need to get some friends to play in a campaign.   :\


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> When's your b-day if you don't mind me prying Aeson?  Mine's the 22nd



You're a youngin'.  

Did you go to school around there?


----------



## Bloosquig

Around O'side?  Negatorie.  Grew up in Utah and moved out here when I joined the few and the proud.  Got out and stayed in the area since my wife lived in LA she didn't like the snow and weather of Utah.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You're a youngin'.



Is he still?  Phew.  He's got eight months on me.  And here Galeros was making me feel like a derelict.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dude, the pale man-thing freaked me the hell out.



Because you know what he does to little girls who don't do as they're told.


----------



## Bloosquig

Eat them?  Hate to say it but I don't think anyone likes being eaten.  Well... usually.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is he still?  Phew.  He's got eight months on me.  And here Galeros was making me feel like a derelict.



You too are a youngin;  Galeros is still a toddler.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Because you know what he does to little girls who don't do as they're told.



You are probably right about that one.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Eat them?  Hate to say it but I don't think anyone likes being eaten.  Well... usually.



Heh


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Eat them?  Hate to say it but I don't think anyone likes being eaten.  Well... usually.



That wasn't the consensus earlier in this thread.



What a bunch of dirty minded pervs. . .
. . . we all are.


----------



## Bloosquig

Your not old yourself lil' missy so don't get all high handed over there lol.  

Well then I'm forced to bow to the consensus.  Being eaten is now good again.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That wasn't the consensus earlier in this thread.
> 
> What a bunch of dirty minded pervs. . .
> . . . we all are.




Which is at least half the fun...


----------



## Bloosquig

Well my relief is here so I'm off work now so y'all have fun and don't do anything I wouldn't do.     Talk to you later.


----------



## Aurora

Warlock, did you know that you are in the new Die Hard movie? You're a hacker and played by Kevin Smith. I think you should demand royalties.


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Your not old yourself lil' missy so don't get all high handed over there lol.



Yeah, really, what is she?

*does math*  *double checks math*

Thi. . .twenty-nine?



And she always will be


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well my relief is here so I'm off work now so y'all have fun and don't do anything I wouldn't do.     Talk to you later.



Till next time! Adios.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Warlock, did you know that you are in the new Die Hard movie? You're a hacker and played by Kevin Smith. I think you should demand royalties.



Wait. . . Kevin Smith made a movie in which he is a character who is based off a real life person who has not been compensated . . . 

is anyone ELSE having Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back flashbacks?


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well my relief is here



What a relief.   


			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> don't do anything I wouldn't do.



There go MY plans for the evening.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Warlock, did you know that you are in the new Die Hard movie? You're a hacker and played by Kevin Smith. I think you should demand royalties.





Swubu?!?!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, really, what is she?
> 
> *does math*  *double checks math*
> 
> Thi. . .twenty-nine?
> 
> 
> 
> And she always will be



LOL Thanks man. 
30 isn't bad though. I have been married for 8 years and am about to have my second child. 30 fits just fine. I am in good health which puts me further ahead than my mom was when she was 30.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Swubu?!?!



Not up on what that means.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not up on what that means.




It's olde warcraftian orc for "Say What?!?!?!"


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Thanks man.
> 30 isn't bad though. I have been married for 8 years and am about to have my second child. 30 fits just fine. I am in good health which puts me further ahead than my mom was when she was 30.



I wasn't implying that there was anything wrong with the number in and of itself, but it's a habit I have of refering to all women of twenty-nine or above, as twenty-nine.

My mom?  Twenty-nine.
My grandmother?  Twenty-nine.
My other grandmother?  Dead.  Okay, so it's not a PERFECT system.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's olde warcraftian orc for "Say What?!?!?!"



I think she was implying that there was a character named "Warlock", which seeing as you're the ONLY possible source for that name. . . they owe you money.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wasn't implying that there was anything wrong with the number in and of itself, but it's a habit I have of refering to all women of twenty-nine or above, as twenty-nine.
> 
> My mom?  Twenty-nine.
> My grandmother?  Twenty-nine.
> My other grandmother?  Dead.  Okay, so it's not a PERFECT system.



LOL 

I know   

And if I ever meet you, I'll be sure to give you a big kiss.


----------



## Aurora

I am eating my Buckeye Blitz ice cream. 

I guess there are some positives to living in Ohio.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> And if I ever meet you, I'll be sure to give you a big kiss.



Hmmm, I seem to have discovered the ultimate secret.

I should write a book.


----------



## Aurora

Now my ice cream is all gone. 

*sighs*


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's olde warcraftian orc for "Say What?!?!?!"



We always pronounced it scobu.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I know
> 
> And if I ever meet you, I'll be sure to give you a big kiss.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> We always pronounced it scobu.




But the little green peons on my computer pronounced it Swubu...so, I'm going with the source...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

>



[sblock=Aeson]Quick, say "twenty-eight"![/sblock]


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think she was implying that there was a character named "Warlock", which seeing as you're the ONLY possible source for that name. . . they owe you money.




Damn them! DAMN them to HELLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Damn them! DAMN them to HELLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah. Kevin's character was cool, but he definitely overacted the part a bit. I'd be mad too.


----------



## Aurora

All right hive, I need to get going. Talk to you all sometime this weekend.


----------



## The_Warlock

Back from installing wonderful open source free programs...

(looks around)

Nothing changed...what, was there a moratorium on posting?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But the little green peons on my computer pronounced it Swubu...so, I'm going with the source...



I went with what it sounded like to me and my friends. I'm not saying you're wrong. It's the way it sounded in the game to us.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I went with what it sounded like to me and my friends. I'm not saying you're wrong. It's the way it sounded in the game to us.




Nor am I saying your wrong...but perhaps your little green peons had a southern accent, while mine had a northern one. Talk about regionalization!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> "Catholic High School Girls in trouble!"




My kind of news break......


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> What movie did everyone last see that made you stop and go, "whoa!" ?




Equallibrium


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Any kind of "whoa"? Like "*Whoa that chick was hot*" or "whoa that guy need pants" "whoa, the guys who came up with this must have been high" or maybe more of a Keanu Reeves "whoa...totally dude"? A few weeks ago dshai forced me and Bubba to watch the first Dungeons and Dragons movie. I truly believe afterwards I said "Whoa, that was terrible." Throughout the movie I also believe I made comments like "Whoa, they put a Wayans brother in this?" and "Whoa, Jeremy Irons really mailed in this overacting performance."
> 
> I'll stop now.
> 
> The new Die Hard made me say whoa.




Awesome! Which movie made you say that?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now my ice cream is all gone.
> 
> *sighs*




I really hate when that happens.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Now I'm caught up but no one is here....


----------



## Bloosquig

Don't be lonely I'm back for a second before going out to eat dinner with the wife and kid.     Viva la hive mind!


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Don't be lonely I'm back for a second before going out to eat dinner with the wife and kid.     Viva la hive mind!




Yeay! someone to talk to


----------



## Bloosquig

How goes the war for the 360 gamertag?  Or were you forced to desist for fear of trouble?  That reminds me I never sent that message to him I'll have to do it tonight.  I'll have to tie a string on my finger to remind me or something.   :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> How goes the war for the 360 gamertag?  Or were you forced to desist for fear of trouble?  That reminds me I never sent that message to him I'll have to do it tonight.  I'll have to tie a string on my finger to remind me or something.   :\




It failed. *sigh* the little weiner threatened to report me for harassment if I didnt leave him alone.


----------



## Bloosquig

Moderators... a force for good or evil.  Only time will tell.  But in this case it's been told.  And it's evil.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Moderators... a force for good or evil.  Only time will tell.  But in this case it's been told.  And it's evil.




Bah, stastically, I will outlive him. I'll get it when he's dead.


----------



## Bloosquig

There you go, like dragons, vampires, and all other long lived things women can afford to take the long view I guess.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> There you go, like dragons, vampires, and all other long lived things women can afford to take the long view I guess.




Or maybe I will just crush him myself for the quick kill.....


----------



## Bloosquig

That's an option of course.    Not the nicest one but this battle of the gamertags has advanced beyond that I guess.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> That's an option of course.    Not the nicest one but this battle of the gamertags has advanced beyond that I guess.




I guess I'm over it. I have bigger things to take of at the moment.


----------



## Bloosquig

Ah well sorry it didn't work out for ya.  Well I'm off to dinner I'll be back later I guess.  Have a good night.  And enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Ah well sorry it didn't work out for ya.  Well I'm off to dinner I'll be back later I guess.  Have a good night.  And enjoy your weekend.




You as well!


----------



## Aurora

It's 4pm there Bloos. What are you going for early bird specials? Only blue hairs are supposed to do that. 

Mmmm Chin's Schezuan sounds good. I love their Sweet and Pungeant chicken. I go there and eat every time I come into town. I also try to make it to Claim Jumpers, In & Out Burger, and Rubio's Fish Tacos. And there used to be this little sandwich shop in Vista off of Sunset called like "Mom and Pop's" or something like that. They had great sandwiches.


----------



## Aurora

I too am off to dinner. Later hive!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I too am off to dinner. Later hive!




Awww, you didnt even say hello....


----------



## Bloosquig

I'm back and bored anyone around?  I think I've been playing in the sun too long.  Couldn't manage to get much down.  Ah well another long day tommorow at work so it'll probably be a repeat of tonight.  How's everyone else's dinner plans coming along?


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I'm back and bored anyone around?  I think I've been playing in the sun too long.  Couldn't manage to get much down.  Ah well another long day tommorow at work so it'll probably be a repeat of tonight.  How's everyone else's dinner plans coming along?




I'm at work and having dinner brought to me shortly. I'm so hungry too!


----------



## Bloosquig

Groovy what you eating and what are you doing at work?  Late night at the office?  (not sure what you do in the AF lol)


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Groovy what you eating and what are you doing at work?  Late night at the office?  (not sure what you do in the AF lol)




I'm having KFC. I'm an Air Traffic Controller. I don't get off work till 11 PM.


----------



## Bloosquig

Ah that's right I remember reading that you were a ATC earlier.   I'm watching my 3 month old playing on his little tummy mat.  Watching him try to reach the little hangy thingimijigs is pretty funny.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Ah that's right I remember reading that you were a ATC earlier.   I'm watching my 3 month old playing on his little tummy mat.  Watching him try to reach the little hangy thingimijigs is pretty funny.




I do that with my airmen occasionally LOL. I'll hold things above their heads and watch them try to reach...


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah well they grow up so fast enjoy those moments while you can.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yeah well they grow up so fast enjoy those moments while you can.




Heh, that was sarcasm right? I'm talking about the people who work for me. LOL

Its so hard to read intent sometimes online.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sorry yeah that was sarcasm.    

Damn you smilies, where is your sarcastic face!


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Sorry yeah that was sarcasm.
> 
> Damn you smilies, where is your sarcastic face!




A sarcasm smiley would be nice. If I were more art oriented I'd try to make one.


----------



## Bloosquig

Argh, speaking of art I'm trying to change my stupid avatar but I can't shrink any photos of my son down small enough and I can't find anything else suitable... Guess strong man Sam there will have to stay for now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Argh, speaking of art I'm trying to change my stupid avatar but I can't shrink any photos of my son down small enough and I can't find anything else suitable... Guess strong man Sam there will have to stay for now.




Yeah, I'm not very good with that either. I had The One Warlock make mine.


----------



## Bloosquig

Ugh, my son just crapped while I was holding him in my lap.  Which is something I fervently hope your airmen don't do to you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Ugh, my son just crapped while I was holding him in my lap.  Which is something I fervently hope your airmen don't do to you.




Well, I have been told I scare the crap out of them sometimes....


----------



## Aeson

I just got back from seeing Live Free or Die Hard. It was ok but some of the actions sequences are over the top.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just got back from seeing Live Free or Die Hard. It was ok but some of the actions sequences are over the top.




Hello Aeson. Isnt that the point?


----------



## Bloosquig

I've made it my mission to get something out of this stupid paint program...

And yeah I think it's supposed to be WAY over the top action wise Aeson.  One can never have enough explosions and cars flying and whatnot.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I do that with my airmen occasionally LOL. I'll hold things above their heads and watch them try to reach...



I did that with my wife till she learned to kick me in the junk.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Aeson. Isnt that the point?



Hi. I want things to be more realistic. McClain has more HPs than brain cells.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Aeson. Isnt that the point?



THey PGified it though I heard


----------



## Aeson

The sound, picture and power all went out at different times also. It was really annoying.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sounds like a crappy theatre something crazy going on?  Cthulu old god uprising in the basement?      I need to get a group together for some modern day horror crap sometime.


----------



## Aeson

Come to think of it. That makes sense with the plot of the movie.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> The sound, picture and power all went out at different times also. It was really annoying.



Did you complain?  Usually they'll give you a free movie voucher.

Never underestimate what you can get by complaining legitimately.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just got back from seeing Live Free or Die Hard. It was ok but some of the actions sequences are over the top.



I am disowning you. Not that I owned you before or anything....but still.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Sounds like a crappy theatre something crazy going on?  Cthulu old god uprising in the basement?      I need to get a group together for some modern day horror crap sometime.



It's not a bad theater. It was a bad showing of the movie. Maybe I'll go see Knocked Up on their dime tomorrow.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I did that with my wife till she learned to kick me in the junk.



BAHAHAHAHAHA

I think I would do the same to dshai. He is a whole foot taller than I am.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am disowning you. Not that I owned you before or anything....but still.



You're gonna make me cry again.

 I enjoyed the movie but I didn't think it was worth my $8.50. That went up since the last time I was there.


----------



## Bloosquig

You tell him Aurora.    

So how does it feel to no longer be owned Aeson?  Your a free man, fly man fly!


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Did you complain?  Usually they'll give you a free movie voucher.
> 
> Never underestimate what you can get by complaining legitimately.



I concur.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're gonna make me cry again.
> 
> I enjoyed the movie but I didn't think it was worth my $8.50. That went up since the last time I was there.



Was that a matinee price? Our matinee price is only $7, but reg price is $10.50.


----------



## Bloosquig

Lmao

Oh no not concur again we did a drill at work the other day and everyone was saying concur.

That word should joined the hallowed ranks of scholastic as a word with a new and better meaning added to it. 

Concur will now mean a hit on the head.

ex.  I stood up too fast and concurred my head on the shelf.


----------



## Aurora

Hey Bloos, you can resize an image here:

http://www.shrinkpictures.com/


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Lmao
> 
> Oh no not concur again we did a drill at work the other day and everyone was saying concur.
> 
> That word should joined the hallowed ranks of scholastic as a word with a new and better meaning added to it.
> 
> Concur will now mean a hit on the head.
> 
> ex.  I stood up too fast and concurred my head on the shelf.



Where do you work that everyone was saying concur? LOL Don't any of them have ideas of their own?


----------



## Bloosquig

I work at the nuke plant out here.  Everyone was agreeing about everyone else's interpretation of what happened during the drill.  

And what do you think of my fancy new avatar.  Fancy eh?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Was that a matinee price? Our matinee price is only $7, but reg price is $10.50.



It was full price.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I think I would do the same to dshai. He is a whole foot taller than I am.



Well, technicaly, she hasn't, but I wouldn't put it past her.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> You tell him Aurora.
> 
> So how does it feel to no longer be owned Aeson?  Your a free man, fly man fly!




Are you kidding? You know how hard I worked to get to that point? I have to beg her to take me back now.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're gonna make me cry again.
> 
> I enjoyed the movie but I didn't think it was worth my $8.50. That went up since the last time I was there.



I'll wait till it's a $5 movie, and even then I might wait till DVD.

I was hoping F42 would be a $5 movie this weekend, but it's not


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where do you work that everyone was saying concur? LOL Don't any of them have ideas of their own?



He must work for the government.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> I did that with my wife till she learned to kick me in the junk.




Well, I dont have any "junk" to kick thankfully.....


----------



## Bloosquig

Well she's preggo so I'm sure you could buy her off with craving food / baby presents Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll wait till it's a $5 movie, and even then I might wait till DVD.
> 
> I was hoping F42 would be a $5 movie this weekend, but it's not



Our cheap theater is around $1.75. There was one that was $1. It closed a few years ago.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well she's preggo so I'm sure you could buy her off with craving food / baby presents Aeson.



Don't worry about it. I got this.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I work at the nuke plant out here.  Everyone was agreeing about everyone else's interpretation of what happened during the drill.
> 
> And what do you think of my fancy new avatar.  Fancy eh?




Good sir, where can I get one of those amazing avitars?


----------



## Bloosquig

Dollar theatres are pretty gnarly.  They're usually a bit dingier then your Super megaoctothunderdomeplex 32 but they are a lot cheaper and a different experience.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He must work for the government.




I concur....


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Our cheap theater is around $1.75. There was one that was $1. It closed a few years ago.



$5 is the regular movie theater, they just let you go to older movies at $5 if you're a member (which is free).  But when they go on that list are hit or miss.


----------



## Bloosquig

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good sir, where can I get one of those amazing avitars?




Well ma'am you might expect to pay $39.99 for one of these amazing 64 pixel drawings.  BUT for today only you can get one lovingly handcrafted work straight my Paint pixies for only 12 payments of $10.99

Please note that payments are only accepted via cash/credit and no refunds will be given. No C.O.D.s


----------



## Bront

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Dollar theatres are pretty gnarly.  They're usually a bit dingier then your Super megaoctothunderdomeplex 32 but they are a lot cheaper and a different experience.



You sure you're not talking about "adult" theatres?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good sir, where can I get one of those amazing avitars?



You have a warlock exclusive. You want to give it up already?


----------



## Bloosquig

...     

On the advice of my legal representative I need to say "no comment"


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> $5 is the regular movie theater, they just let you go to older movies at $5 if you're a member (which is free).  But when they go on that list are hit or miss.



I don't think the theaters around here have that. That is an interesting concept though.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Dollar theatres are pretty gnarly.  They're usually a bit dingier then your Super megaoctothunderdomeplex 32 but they are a lot cheaper and a different experience.



That's true but it allowed me to see Phantom Menace 4 times.


----------



## Bloosquig

That might not be a good thing depending on how much you liked the prequel trilogy compared to the original.    

Since you saw them four times I'm assuming you liked 'em lol.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> That might not be a good thing depending on how much you liked the prequel trilogy compared to the original.
> 
> Since you saw them four times I'm assuming you liked 'em lol.



Nothing will compare to the original trilogy. I do enjoy the prequels.

I didn't see Attack of the Clones or Revenge of the Sith that many times because the theater was closed by then.


----------



## Steve Jung

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true but it allowed me to see Phantom Menace 4 times.



You say that like it's a good thing.


----------



## Bloosquig

That's cool.  My opinion really doesn't matter in movies because I like them all.  Even if the movie is totally unworthy of anything resembling respect I'll nitpick it for details that spark my imagination and find the silver lining as it were.


----------



## Aeson

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a good thing.



It had a lot of weak point but I liked it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well ma'am you might expect to pay $39.99 for one of these amazing 64 pixel drawings.  BUT for today only you can get one lovingly handcrafted work straight my Paint pixies for only 12 payments of $10.99
> 
> Please note that payments are only accepted via cash/credit and no refunds will be given. No C.O.D.s




Wow, thats amazing. I'd like 6 please! Can I pay extra and get rush delivery?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora, have I upset you? Am I being ignored?


----------



## Bloosquig

Certainly Gold.  I'll dig the pixies out of their cages and beat them to get the proper motivation.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Certainly Gold.  I'll dig the pixies out of their cages and beat them to get the proper motivation.




The floggings will continue until morale improves!


----------



## Bloosquig

Due to power concerns the light at the end of the tunnel will be shut off till further notice.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Due to power concerns the light at the end of the tunnel will be shut off till further notice.




Is it me or does your avitar change every time I look at it?

(Maybe I'm working too hard.....)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aurora, have I upset you? Am I being ignored?



I think she would tell you if you upset her.


----------



## Bloosquig

I've been fiddling with it.  Someday I'll figure out the concept of shading too!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Is it me or does your avitar change every time I look at it?
> 
> (Maybe I'm working too hard.....)



You're working too hard. I think you need to let me take you out for dinner.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think she would tell you if you upset her.




I would think so. Maybe its all in my head.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I've been fiddling with it.  Someday I'll figure out the concept of shading too!




Ooo, give him sunglasses.


----------



## Bloosquig

Ouch you hound dog you kicked out by Aurora not five minutes ago and already on the prowl.     jk


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're working too hard. I think you need to let me take you out for dinner.




And where would we go?


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aurora, have I upset you? Am I being ignored?



No honey. I am sorry. I had to run off and take care of Kylee. Plus, I had to _try_ to go to the bathroom.* It seems Kylee is not over her viral infection. She has a temp of 102.9; this does not make me happy. 

*No, I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And where would we go?



A place that serve cheese cake and Guinness.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Ouch you hound dog you kicked out by Aurora not five minutes ago and already on the prowl.     jk



I rebound quick.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> A place that serve cheese cake and Guinness.



I believe Cheesecake Factory serves both.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> No honey. I am sorry. I had to run off and take care of Kylee. Plus, I had to _try_ to go to the bathroom.* It seems Kylee is not over her viral infection. She has a temp of 102.9; this does not make me happy.
> 
> *No, I don't want to talk about it.




Ok, I'm sorry. I guess I was just being paranoid. I hope you and Kylee feel better.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I would think so. Maybe its all in my head.



Your job is stressful enough. Relax.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I believe Cheesecake Factory serves both.




I was going to say that. Maybe they'll make my new favorite drink too! The Catholic Girl Scout!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I believe Cheesecake Factory serves both.



That solves it. Goldmoon, I'm taking you to Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your job is stressful enough. Relax.




I want to but theres a lot on my plate right now....


----------



## Aurora

Wow, I am to the 2nd to last pic in my little pregnancy ticker thingy.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was going to say that. Maybe they'll make my new favorite drink too! The Catholic Girl Scout!



I'm sure they will. You might need to tell them what's in it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That solves it. Goldmoon, I'm taking you to Cheesecake Factory.




Ok, that works. Its a long commute though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, I am to the 2nd to last pic in my little pregnancy ticker thingy.




I see that. Im so excited for you! 

(Giving birth vicariously through my friends)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I want to but theres a lot on my plate right now....



We're here for you. If it gets to be too much you can always come here. Heck you can talk to one of us in private if you need. We're all friends here. We're here for support when needed.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was going to say that. Maybe they'll make my new favorite drink too! The Catholic Girl Scout!



I am a huge scooby doo fan and for my 23rd B-day dshai rented out a club we used to frequent. The party was scooby doo themed. The next week when I went to the club the bartender said he had a new drink for me. He called it a "scooby snack" and gave them to me free all night long. They were good. My fave drink is still the "Roxie Relaxer" from that little hole in the wall bar in Tallequah that I went to.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, that works. Its a long commute though.



If you say it's a go then I'm on the next flight out. I'll have my dad go down to the store and open tomorrow.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're here for you. If it gets to be too much you can always come here. Heck you can talk to one of us in private if you need. We're all friends here. We're here for support when needed.




I appreciate it Aeson, I really do. I can see light at the end of the tunnel. I'm sure Ill work through it.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see that. Im so excited for you!
> 
> (Giving birth vicariously through my friends)



Heh. Trust me, pain-wise that is much better than giving birth yourself.   Although I can't complain. When most women learn of how my labor was wth Kylee, their response is normally "I hate you."


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am a huge scooby doo fan and for my 23rd B-day dshai rented out a club we used to frequent. The party was scooby doo themed. The next week when I went to the club the bartender said he had a new drink for me. He called it a "scooby snack" and gave them to me free all night long. They were good. My fave drink is still the "Roxie Relaxer" from that little hole in the wall bar in Tallequah that I went to.




Ive had a scooby snack before. I think I was already drunk at the time so I don't really remember what it tasted like. What's in a Roxie Relaxer?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I appreciate it Aeson, I really do. I can see light at the end of the tunnel. I'm sure Ill work through it.



Regardless there will be a time you might need it. Just keep it in mind. The hive is one big family.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Trust me, pain-wise that is much better than giving birth yourself.   Although I can't complain. When most women learn of how my labor was wth Kylee, their response is normally "I hate you."




Ive had chest tubes (three) and the nurse who tok care of me said that they were the closest pain she had ever felt to childbirth. I'm no stranger to pain, truse me.   

I take it that your first labor was a cakewalk?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Regardless there will be a time you might need it. Just keep it in mind. The hive is one big family.




Thank you. *HUG*


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive had a scooby snack before. I think I was already drunk at the time so I don't really remember what it tasted like. What's in a Roxie Relaxer?




1 part vodka
1 part peach shnapps
1 part Captain Morgan's Parrot Bay rum
1 part pineapple juice
a splash of grenadine

This stuff is SERIOUSLY good and quite powerful. I normally make pitchers of it at parties all night long. When my friend and I went to this little bar, every other drink ordered was a Roxie Relaxer. The name of the bar was Roxie's. I got the bartender to tell me how to make one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1 part vodka
> 1 part peach shnapps
> 1 part Captain Morgan's Parrot Bay rum
> 1 part pineapple juice
> a splash of grenadine
> 
> This stuff is SERIOUSLY good and quite powerful. I normally make pitchers of it at parties all night long. When my friend and I went to this little bar, every other drink ordered was a Roxie Relaxer. The name of the bar was Roxie's. I got the bartender to tell me how to make one.




I cant say I'm a big peach fan (Shut up Aeson) but other than that it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1 part vodka
> 1 part peach shnapps
> 1 part Captain Morgan's Parrot Bay rum
> 1 part pineapple juice
> a splash of grenadine
> 
> This stuff is SERIOUSLY good and quite powerful. I normally make pitchers of it at parties all night long. When my friend and I went to this little bar, every other drink ordered was a Roxie Relaxer. The name of the bar was Roxie's. I got the bartender to tell me how to make one.



i didn't realize you were such a lush.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive had chest tubes (three) and the nurse who tok care of me said that they were the closest pain she had ever felt to childbirth. I'm no stranger to pain, truse me.
> 
> I take it that your first labor was a cakewalk?



Pretty much. I was induced. 3 hours in I got an epidural and fell asleep for 2 hours. They woke me up to say "time to push". I pushed 6 times. Most first time moms push at least 2-3 hours. (Depending on how far down baby is.) Took me 20 minutes.

The nurse looked at dshai and was like "Next baby you deliver. I hope you paid attention."


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant say I'm a big peach fan (Shut up Aeson) but other than that it sounds pretty good.



What was I gonna say?


----------



## Bloosquig

Alright all I'm out for the night gotta get some rest for work tommorow let "orc chilling out with a cigar in a hawaiian shirt with sunglasses" be my farewell avatar for the night and good luck telling each other better ways to get drunk.      Cya Hive!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thank you. *HUG*



You're welcome.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant say I'm a big peach fan (Shut up Aeson) but other than that it sounds pretty good.



The combo is great. I am not a big peach fan either. It tastes like kool-aid.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Alright all I'm out for the night gotta get some rest for work tommorow let "orc chilling out with a cigar in a hawaiian shirt with sunglasses" be my farewell avatar for the night and good luck telling each other better ways to get drunk.      Cya Hive!



night, new guy.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Alright all I'm out for the night gotta get some rest for work tommorow let "orc chilling out with a cigar in a hawaiian shirt with sunglasses" be my farewell avatar for the night and good luck telling each other better ways to get drunk.      Cya Hive!



I honestly don't care to drink enough to get drunk. I have only been drunk twice.


----------



## Aeson

It's been storming for the last couple of hours. That is why the power went out briefly at the theater. It went out at home as well.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I honestly don't care to drink enough to get drunk. I have only been drunk twice.



I don't think I've ever actually gotten drunk. I get a little buzzed but that's it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Pretty much. I was induced. 3 hours in I got an epidural and fell asleep for 2 hours. They woke me up to say "time to push". I pushed 6 times. Most first time moms push at least 2-3 hours. (Depending on how far down baby is.) Took me 20 minutes.
> 
> The nurse looked at dshai and was like "Next baby you deliver. I hope you paid attention."




LOL. I have herd some serious horror stories about birth. I'm glad yours went so well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What was I gonna say?




Something about me not liking peaches im sure.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Alright all I'm out for the night gotta get some rest for work tommorow let "orc chilling out with a cigar in a hawaiian shirt with sunglasses" be my farewell avatar for the night and good luck telling each other better ways to get drunk.      Cya Hive!




Nice cigar and shades Bloo. Have a good night.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The combo is great. I am not a big peach fan either. It tastes like kool-aid.




I had a drink many years ago called a Purple Hooter that tasted just like Grape kool-aid.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I honestly don't care to drink enough to get drunk. I have only been drunk twice.




Me too......this week.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think the theaters around here have that. That is an interesting concept though.



Kerisota or however it's spelled is the theater brand with the $5 movie club.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Something about me not liking peaches im sure.....



You have the right to like or not like whatever you want. I'll just remember to leave the peaches at home when I come see you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up hivers?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have the right to like or not like whatever you want. I'll just remember to leave the peaches at home when I come see you.




Ok, I see youre going to take the high road on this lol.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up hivers?




Hello Fru!


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I had a drink many years ago called a Purple Hooter that tasted just like Grape kool-aid.



Two of the best drinks I've had were at the Safe House in Milwaukee.  The double agent was one of them, and it was smooth, sweet (Had Cherry Grenadine in it) and good, and the Mission Imposssable, which was served in what is best described as a fish bowl and had a strong orange/pinapple taste.  It even had floating plastic ducks in it.  (You got to keep the glass and the ducks).


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, I see youre going to take the high road on this lol.



He's hoping to take the low road after he arives


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Fru!



Hiya Goldmoon.


----------



## Bront

Fru, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> He's hoping to take the low road after he arives




No doubt....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, I see youre going to take the high road on this lol.



What Bront said.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No doubt....



Can't blame him.  I love taking the low road myself


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No doubt....



A gentleman always finishes last.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Can't blame him.  I love taking the low road myself



How low do you go?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Fru, did you get my e-mail?



Yes sir. I'll get it finished on up this weekend.


----------



## Aeson

Professional Video Gaming is getting a little out of hand. There is a draft going on. They are treating it like a football draft.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Professional Video Gaming is getting a little out of hand. There is a draft going on. They are treating it like a football draft.



Stay indoors and keep the windows shut, you won't feel a draft.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Stay indoors and keep the windows shut, you won't feel a draft.



Don't make me slap you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't make me slap you.



_*raises personal shield*_


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*raises personal shield*_



I'll just wait for you to go to sleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll just wait for you to go to sleep.



Kinky.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kinky.



You, me and Mandy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You, me and Mandy.



What about Goldmoon? You gonna leave her out in the draft?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What about Goldmoon? You gonna leave her out in the draft?



I think that is more than you can handle. Karen and I will take care of her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think that is more than you can handle. Karen and I will take care of her.



You'd be surprised of what I am capable of handling. I'd tell you my fantasy, but it'd be TMI for you to not to be astounded by.


----------



## Aurora

I knew you had it in you Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I knew you had it in you Fru.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A gentleman always finishes last.




What happens if there are no gentlemen involved.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll just wait for you to go to sleep.




Or use the transporter. He has to lower his shields to use the transporter.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What happens if there are no gentlemen involved.



Then they finish together?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What about Goldmoon? You gonna leave her out in the draft?




I bet I go in the first round.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Or use the transporter. He has to lower his shields to use the transporter.



I don't use a transporter. I just cast _teleport without error_ whenever I need to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I bet I go in the first round.....



All rounds.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised of what I am capable of handling. I'd tell you my fantasy, but it'd be TMI for you to not to be astounded by.




*cheers fru on*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Or use the transporter. He has to lower his shields to use the transporter.



Good point.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then they finish together?




Soon, very soon. Perhaps this weekend.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't use a transporter. I just cast _teleport without error_ whenever I need to.




But can you do that with shields?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I bet I go in the first round.....



#1 over all draft pick.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Soon, very soon. Perhaps this weekend.



Post pictures


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'd be surprised of what I am capable of handling. I'd tell you my fantasy, but it'd be TMI for you to not to be astounded by.



If it involves animals in any way I'm not interested. I've heard it all. I doubt you'll surprise me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> #1 over all draft pick.




Sweet! I'll be a rookie of the year!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Soon, very soon. Perhaps this weekend.



It's not too late to add a gentleman into the mix. I could be there tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But can you do that with shields?



Remember, I said personal shield. Meaning the device that turns it on is on my person. So use, I can use _teleport without error_ while my personal shield is active.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sweet! I'll be a rookie of the year!



Worked your way out of the minors. It's time for the big league.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> If it involves animals in any way I'm not interested. I've heard it all. I doubt you'll surprise me.



Does not involve animals.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Worked your way out of the minors. It's time for the big league.



NSL.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not too late to add a gentleman into the mix. I could be there tomorrow.



Not unless you own a supersonic jet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What, am I alone here?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Remember, I said personal shield. Meaning the device that turns it on is on my person. So use, I can use _teleport without error_ while my personal shield is active.




That hardly seems fair, can I see the specs on that?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Worked your way out of the minors. It's time for the big league.




Ive heard that analong before.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That hardly seems fair, can I see the specs on that?



Here you go:
http://www.gateworld.net/omnipedia/technology/links/personalshieldemitterancient.shtml


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive heard that analong before.....



I think I heard that it just went digital.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I heard that it just went digital.




ANALOGY! lol


----------



## Bront

*watches tumbleweeds blow through the forums*


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> *watches tumbleweeds blow through the forums*



Things tend to die at night. Most folks are sleeping. It's you 3rd shifters they keep the lights on for.


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.


Appears no one is in.   Still thought I give a 'Hi' or 'allo'.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, am I alone here?





In the end we are all alone.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.   Until later Hive.


----------



## Bloosquig

Just got in from a LONG day at work and wanted to say howdy to anyone still peering deep into the murky heart of the hive today.


----------



## Aurora

Wow, it was certainly a slow day in the hive today! Guess everyone was busy this lovely Saturday.  It's a good thing. 

We did some cleaning in the basement and started to tackle our 2 car garage FULL of stuff. I mean full as in stacked 6 foot tall! Dshai did most of it and I directed traffic  We got maybe a quarter of it cleared out. Better than nothin'.


----------



## Aeson

You made better use of your day than I have. I went to work this morning but that was about it.


----------



## Piratecat

megamania said:
			
		

> In the end we are all alone.



Unless we're with other people. And then we're sorta in a group.


----------



## Bloosquig

Looks like the hive is beginning to stir a bit now.      Glad you got something done Aurora I got some books from the library, got a haircut, worked my 12 hours, and just finished watching Beerfest.  So it was a pretty busy day for me too. 

BEER!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I had a great day. I woke up at 8 am and took a shower. Then Mandy called me and asked if I wanted to come over and spend time with her and her kids. We all went bowling, then we went to see Shrek 3, then went out to dinner. After all that I went back to her pad for a little while longer and the four of us watched Open Seaon. 

I certainly am glad to have a significant other in my life. Things between her and I seem to have gotten off on the right foot and are accelating quite rapidly. Its hard to believe I met  her less than a week ago. 

Well, good night hivers.


----------



## Heckler

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Unless we're with other people. And then we're sorta in a group.



Cheese it!  The mods found us!


----------



## Dog Moon

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Unless we're with other people. And then we're sorta in a group.




Like me!  Was in a group today.  Playing Arkham Horror and then dnd.

Savage Tide was going bad for us, but now that we've leveled and I have an Apprentice who is a Cleric specialized in healing, today, we rocked the baddies!

*and there is a dinosaur who will forever have a 50% chance of acting every 6 seconds for the rest of his life roaming the jungles*


----------



## Dog Moon

I like the Apprentice/Master feats in DMGII, btw.  It just adds a neatness/flavor that Leadership never had.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning, hivers, this is your wake-up call.  Please move your fat ass.


----------



## megamania

Hey now- That's getting personal!



What's up Fru?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey now- That's getting personal!
> 
> What's up Fru?



Actually it is a quote from Tremors, paraphrased of course.

Now that I've done my little morning ritual I'm doing good.


----------



## megamania

I was updating my PbP so I was away just now.

Wife needs the phone line so I gotta go.   I hope to be back shortly.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Cheese it!  The mods found us!





They are everywhere... worse than Santa.   They see everything!


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Cheese it!  The mods found us!




But if they are bringing Cheezits, well, they are more than welcome.

Just an in and out, Hi/Bye, as I go prepare to slaughter PCs this evening.

Aeson, if you read this...you are next in the Avatar line..what the hell do you want...

Later all


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if they are bringing Cheezits, well, they are more than welcome.
> 
> Just an in and out, Hi/Bye, as I go prepare to slaughter PCs this evening.
> 
> Aeson, if you read this...you are next in the Avatar line..what the hell do you want...
> 
> Later all



I prefer Cheetos. Cheezits have a funny aftertaste to me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I prefer Cheetos. Cheezits have a funny aftertaste to me.



I always knew you were a fatbeard. I bet you like Mountain Dew.


----------



## Aeson

Warlock

I've been thinking about the avatar. I'm not sure what I want. Aeson was a wizard in the game that I played him in. You could go with that. A lot of folks call me a white knight. A knight would be cool. I think the wizard is best.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sup again hive-ites.    

So who wants to play a movie naming game to get this hive moving along again?

Here's the rules a person starts with a word and names three movies that use what that word is in a decent way.  So if you had space ship you could say star wars etc.  Once your done you make the word for the next person.  Bonus points if you can pull the word from out of one of movies you just wrote down!  Oh and try not to use things like genre unless your desperate.   

I'll throw out your first word... and the magic word for today is....

BEER!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe you don't.  But unless you are an attractive female. . . you *SHOULD.*





Or an attractive guy.

A friend and I were talking about the "influx of 'Spartans'" at Dragoncon and she said that a military group were gonna do Spartans. I told her that even if the costumes were crappy, we wouldn't care!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Had a lot going on. Tenants moving in, scheduling contractors for estimates on out Air Conditioning, trying to keep off my feet, doctors appt's, chasing a 2 yr old, etc etc. I was in the hospital for a few hours last night. That was boring and uneventful. My OB was a little worried, ended up just being false labor. I knew they would be sending me home before I even went, but she wanted me to go.




You'll probably have to deal with false labor now... And running dshai into a frenzy when you think you're going into labor....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> "Catholic High School Girls in trouble!"




They should watch out for see-thru floors.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> What do you guys think about movie series that stop and then suddenly come back after a long hiatus?  Die Hard looks pretty interesting at least but it's got booms and bangs so I guess I'm easily amused.




Just like the first 2. Third doesn't count IMO as it got too political* for my tastes. 


*Moreso than the first two did.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The Willis, not the Willy...




What. No Free Willy?   


We perverted that movie title beyond their expectations.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Going for the Ratatouille tonight myself, perhaps Die Hard later in the week.  Kind of sad my mom had to move to Minnesota, she's my Die Hard watching buddy.  We watch the first one every Christmas.  Gotta love holiday traditions.




I'd like to see Ratatouille. Either at the theater or, more likely, buying the DVD.

Interesting Christmas tradition.   

I don't have one but my exboyfriend reads A Christmas Carol on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I'm going to see transformers over the 4th of July with some friends.  Should be good fun.





I should see if my friends are actually going to see it... I know one isn't but theres 2 others I know of that want to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But can you do that with shields?




As long as he's not after your Number Six.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You made better use of your day than I have. I went to work this morning but that was about it.




Ditto.

That was yesterday. Today after work, went by a used bookstore, Best Buy and Wally World. And also to pay my late cell phone bill with Verizon. 

Need to hit Dollar Tree tomorrow to get paper stuff for our 4th cookout.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning, hivers, this is your wake-up call.  Please move your fat ass.




My fat ass was already awake, THANKYOUVERYMUCH!


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Sup again hive-ites.
> 
> So who wants to play a movie naming game to get this hive moving along again?
> 
> Here's the rules a person starts with a word and names three movies that use what that word is in a decent way.  So if you had space ship you could say star wars etc.  Once your done you make the word for the next person.  Bonus points if you can pull the word from out of one of movies you just wrote down!  Oh and try not to use things like genre unless your desperate.
> 
> I'll throw out your first word... and the magic word for today is....
> 
> BEER!




Assuming I understand this....


Beer Fest -  name says it all
Strange Brew - about a haunted brewery in Canada
Up the Creek - college washouts whom drink, drank and are drunk while rafting


Knight


----------



## megamania

Movies-   If I had the money I would see the animated rat with a fine taste for food

For my son's B-day (the 8th) I'm taking him to see Transformers.   Though I'm hearing some bad things about it from critics.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Movies-   If I had the money I would see the animated rat with a fine taste for food




Rattatouille - just saw it the other day with a friend...excellent movie...good laughs...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I had fruit for lunch.  In the company of an attractive young lady, top that




How about lunch with a swdish apocalyptic war blackmetal band named Crimson Moonlight?   

Hiya folks! The Shroom is back - for now.  Am in AZ and am catching up with the pages!

BACKUP PROG BEGINNING ... NOW!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good morning Hive. . .
> 
> Hmmm, a week without the fungus.  Will we survive?
> 
> Yes.  Everyone!  Bust out the booze and hookers!




Seems you did fine while I was off galavanting about.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's a raw vegan.  I'm not going to give up my eating habits, but neither can I really take her out to a steak house     So I devour the flesh of my enemies, but I do it when she's not looking.




  

Scary....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's on a ROLL!
> 
> Aim him toward the cliff....




Hmm ... Kaiser?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . I see how it is. * Mycanid goes away, so someone else has to be oblivious in the face of my cultural references*.
> 
> 
> The Pretender, watch it.  Good show.  It was anyways.




Ha ha.   

Even if it IS true.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*dumps hafrog over Montezuma's Revenge*_




 

Yuck!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... Kaiser?



Yes! Yes! Yes!  Would you like to hear the Kaiser song?

*sings* Kaiser-a, sera. . . whatever will be will be. *sings*


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seems you did fine while I was off galavanting about.



Meh, it's been kinda dead.  Catchup won't be that tough.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How about lunch with a swedish apocalyptic war blackmetal band named Crimson Moonlight?



 Um, no. . . I still win.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe, Hell the show must be running out of ideas by now...




Didn't even know Sesame Street still EXISTED.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ha ha.
> 
> Even if it IS true.



You know I kid because I love you.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes! Yes! Yes!  Would you like to hear the Kaiser song?
> 
> *sings* Kaiser-a, sera. . . whatever will be will be. *sings*




Politely applauds ... wondering deeply what nonsense the amphibian has been indulging in while the fungus was gone to bring this up?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I always knew you were a fatbeard. I bet you like Mountain Dew.



Nope, I don't like Mountain Dew, Root Beer, or Dr Pepper. I stick with colas, orange sodas, and citrus sodas.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or an attractive guy.
> 
> A friend and I were talking about the "influx of 'Spartans'" at Dragoncon and she said that a military group were gonna do Spartans. I told her that even if the costumes were crappy, we wouldn't care!




....    

I'm going to have to respecfully disagree.

I really don't need to see anyone dressed up like they're part of the 300*.  I could have done with a movie about 300 Spartan Eskimos.     Lots of thick, woolen garments.


*Alright, except for anyone who wants to come as the oracle.  Mmmm, ancient greek redheads.  Wait, what?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You know I kid because I love you.




Oh ... I wasn't taking it wrong ... yeesh. You love ME now?  :\  Has it been THAT quiet in here?   

Maybe I should drive down and visit you at work to cheer you up ... I am in Surprise now. (Surprise!   )


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I did not even realize you werent male.




I didn't until I made ye olde classic faux pass of calling her a male.  :\ 

Boy did I get it for that.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't like Mountain Dew, Root Beer, or Dr Pepper. I stick with colas, orange sodas, and citrus sodas.




And the expectant mommy is here too!


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Ratatouille. Either at the theater or, more likely, buying the DVD.



It was a very good movie.  I highly recommend that you see it in the theater and then buy then DVD, too.     


Transformers on the 3rd.  With Season 1 DVD goodness before hand.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Maybe I should drive down and visit you at work to cheer you up ... I am in Surprise now. (Surprise!   )



Feel free.  We'll do lunch.    

http://www.csaei.com/main_files/id19.htm


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see the "Other" moon has arrived.




Ohhhh yeahhhhh

OHHHHH yeahhhh

BAWMP! BAWMP!

... the moon ...

BAWMP! BAWMP!

... so beautiful ...

Ohhhhh Yeahhh!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And the expectant moomy is here too!



Bad typo!  Bad typo!  DANGER! DANGER!


----------



## Aurora

I don't like Iced Tea either

....and that is why I could never be a southerner.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohhhh yeahhhhh
> 
> OHHHHH yeahhhh
> 
> BAWMP! BAWMP!
> 
> ... the moon ...
> 
> BAWMP! BAWMP!
> 
> ... so beautiful ...
> 
> Ohhhhh Yeahhh!



You need more Chk.  Chk. Chka-Ch-Ka!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Feel free.  We'll do lunch.
> 
> http://www.csaei.com/main_files/id19.htm




What moron designed the loop around phoenix btw?


----------



## Aurora

Guess I should hit refresh every now and again.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I pretended to like it. Does that count?




[Slaps himself in the head.]

Alright since we are on bad puns and jokes.

Did you here of the peanut who was walking through town last night and was asaulted?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You need more Chk.  Chk. Chka-Ch-Ka!




Don't forget the:

AWHHHH - AWHHHH - AWHHH - AWHHHH - AWHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What moron designed the loop around phoenix btw?



The 101?  Someone who really didn't want to drive THROUGH Phoenix.  And at 8 a.m. on a weekday, who could blame them?


[Pointless Reference]
Prosser: This bypass has got to be built and it is GOING to be built.
Arthur: Why has it got to be built?
Prosser: What?
Arthur: WHY has it GOT to be built?
Prosser: ... ...
... ... ...
It's a bypass, you've got to build bypasses!
[/Pointless Reference]


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Guess I should hit refresh every now and again.



It helps.  But then given as it's me and the fungus going nuts. . . "helps" might be too strong of a word.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Did you here of the peanut who was walking through town last night and was asaulted?



Is that like the guy who attacked someone with an ear of corn?
He was charged with Assault and Buttery.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is hesitant about flying as he thinks they'll think his last name is one that could be "one of them"....
> 
> Mine might get immigration sicced on me....




I got the full body search AGAIN when I flew out to Chicago. Ya know this is getting really old.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, I don't like Mountain Dew, Root Beer, or Dr Pepper. I stick with colas, orange sodas, and citrus sodas.



You don't like root beer or Dr. Pepper?    I can live with that. It just means more for me.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is that like the guy who attacked someone with an ear of corn?
> He was charged with Assault and Buttery.




I won't say it ... I WON'T say it!!!

ARGH!!!

[Fails the will check]

So - you hear of the lost chapters of gollum's life? He tried being a lawyer early on but got too bogged down in legal smeagol.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I got the full body search AGAIN when I flew out to Chicago. Ya know this is getting really old.  :\



Heh. Did they buy you dinner afterwards?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't like root beer or Dr. Pepper?    I can live with that. It just means more for me.




Hey! Save some Dr. P for the fungus too!  

Hiya Aeson!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't like Iced Tea either
> 
> ....and that is why I could never be a southerner.



Now that's just crazy talk. You like Coke. That's enough.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. Did they buy you dinner afterwards?




No ... I had 3 minutes left to run to the gate.

Hungry fungi on planes is not a pleasant thing.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! Save some Dr. P for the fungus too!
> 
> Hiya Aeson!



No problem.  

Hi. Welcome back.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I got the full body search AGAIN when I flew out to Chicago. Ya know this is getting really old.  :\



How often do you get searched? Why do they pick you? Did you go wearing your bomb vest again?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> How often do you get searched? Why do they pick you? Did you go wearing your bomb vest again?



It's the hat.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now that's just crazy talk. You like Coke. That's enough.



I LOVE Coca-Cola. The best cola hands down if you ask me. Normally, if a place has Pepsi products, I drink water.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I used to smoke and I still like Pat Benatar.




I never smoked and do NOT like madama Benatar. Bleh!   

  

So there!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I never smoked and do NOT like madama Benatar. Bleh!



Wait. . . you KNOW who Pat Benatar is?!?!?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> No problem.
> 
> Hi. Welcome back.




Tanks.   

Umm ...    ... I mean ...

Yes - thank you.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait. . . you KNOW who Pat Benatar is?!?!?




Of course I do ... she is old enough to be my grandmother.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> How often do you get searched? Why do they pick you? Did you go wearing your bomb vest again?




I get searched roughly 90% of the time. The pick me b/c ... well in the mind of some I do look like a revolutionary explosive sorta guy, I guess.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai gets the full seacrh every time he gets on a plane. He says it's because he works for the military. Security has to search a certain number of people each flight. Airlines know that the military and gov't people don't usually buy their own tickets so they won't lose a customer if they get pissed off about being searched.


----------



## Aurora

You know that kind of tired where your head is fuzzy and your joints hurt? It sucks. I am that tired today.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup, some of my mutant powers came by UPS today...




Well ... at least they arrived by a reliable shipper.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know that kind of tired where your head is fuzzy and your joints hurt? It sucks. I am that tired today.




Yes ... I DO know. I left western Illinois at 11:30 Saturday evening and just got to Surprize Arizona at 6:30 this morning. My head is not fuzzy by default (too much coffee) but boy ... do my joints hurt.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai gets the full seacrh every time he gets on a plane. He says it's because he works for the military. Security has to search a certain number of people each flight. Airlines know that the military and gov't people don't usually buy their own tickets so they won't lose a customer if they get pissed off about being searched.




Yeah ... have a friend who whorked for the searchers who told me a little about the whole shpeal. He said sometimes they choose people who they think OTHERS would regard as suspicious to encourage a feeling of security among the other passengers.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aww, Aeson dont have a pity party. Were laughing with you, not at you. I promise. I dont mean any harm by it.




Of course you don't ... you are a sweet lady underneath your teasing and quick wit. 

So THERE you vicious female....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... have a friend who whorked for the searchers who told me a little about the whole shpeal. He said sometimes they choose people who they think OTHERS would regard as suspicious to encourage a feeling of security among the other passengers.  :\



Well this gives me a wonderful sense of security.  *sigh*  Just as I'm about to start flying more, too.

*harmless*  *mostly*


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, its just me so.......




Aww ... I really should try and surprise you with even a brief hello before you go away.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well this gives me a wonderful sense of security.  *sigh*  Just as I'm about to start flying more, too.
> 
> *harmless*  *mostly*




Glad someone feels so ... full searches are annoying ... especially if you are short on time.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Glad someone feels so ...



Sarcasm, meet Mycanid.  Mycanid, meet sarcasm.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, it's all out, that's why it's constantly trying to lure fresh meat into it's lair...




The real trick is that it encourages it's members to keep an open mind ... and it stays open so long that the brains simply fall out. No fuss, no muss. Just munching!  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I LOVE Coca-Cola. The best cola hands down if you ask me. Normally, if a place has Pepsi products, I drink water.



See you're not all bad.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sarcasm, meet Mycanid.  Mycanid, meet sarcasm.




Oh? Were you being sarcastic hafrog?


----------



## Aurora

Where will you be travelling to Hafrogman?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know that kind of tired where your head is fuzzy and your joints hurt? It sucks. I am that tired today.



Sounds like you need a nap.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> See you're not all bad.



Just mostly


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*pokes hive with a stick*

*looks up*

Oh, hey, whats happening hivers?   

Glad to see that the fungus has safely been returned to Cali.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need a nap.



I do. Kylee kept us up last night. Of course, she was still up at her normal time though and the guys are here today putting in my new air conditioner. So, probably no nap for me.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yes, but he said a NORMAL red-blooded male.  It means you're a red-blooded male, but yer not normal.




HAH!   

You are BOTH wrong! He is an amphibian!  

But amphibians bleed red too.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where will you be travelling to Hafrogman?



Anywhere and everywhere.  

I'm going to Minnesota in September, which is the only one I've planned so far, after that it's pretty much anywhere I feel like.  Yay for cheap flights.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HAH!
> 
> You are BOTH wrong! He is an amphibian!
> 
> But amphibians bleed red too.  :\



I met an amphibian that bled green once.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *pokes hive with a stick*
> 
> *looks up*
> 
> Oh, hey, whats happening hivers?
> 
> Glad to see that the fungus has safely been returned to Cali.




No, no, no. I'm in Surprise. [Surprise! Hah! SECOND time I got to use that pun today.]

I am just catching up while the coffee wears off. I drove for about 30 hours of so from Illinois (with about 3 hours rest or so in between) and am rather sore.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Anywhere and everywhere.
> 
> I'm going to Minnesota in September, which is the only one I've planned so far, after that it's pretty much anywhere I feel like.  Yay for cheap flights.



Whats in Minnesota?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do. Kylee kept us up last night. Of course, she was still up at her normal time though and the guys are here today putting in my new air conditioner. So, probably no nap for me.




Hooray for new air conditioners!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats in Minnesota?




Dog Moon for one thing.

Also a highly fashionable venue of designer clothes for ettins and bullywug's I hear.

Nice forests I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no. I'm in Surprise. [Surprise! Hah! SECOND time I got to use that pun today.]
> 
> I am just catching up while the coffee wears off. I drove for about 30 hours of so from Illinois (with about 3 hours rest or so in between) and am rather sore.  :\



Oh, I thought you said one of your friends had to be at work in CA today. Ah, well. How are you doing otherwise Myc? Have a pleasant trip?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dog Moon for one thing.
> 
> Also a highly fashionable venue of designer clothes for ettins and bullywug's I hear.
> 
> Nice forests I think.



Bullywug? Werewug?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Anywhere and everywhere.
> 
> I'm going to Minnesota in September, which is the only one I've planned so far, after that it's pretty much anywhere I feel like.  Yay for cheap flights.



 I want cheap flights  :\  I love to travel. Why did your mom move to Minnesota? I am pretty sure I have never even been there. LOL I have been told they have bitter cold winters.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I once carried 31 cans of Red Bull in all my pockets back when I was in Baghdad.




Eep!  

Yeesh....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just mostly



That's what I like about you.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought you said one of your friends had to be at work in CA today. Ah, well. How are you doing otherwise Myc? Have a pleasant trip?




She has to be at work tomorrow. But in Cali today. It's a 6 hour drive from here to LA. The others are taking naps as they are almost all sick.

The trip was actually wonderful! The music I DEFINITELY coulda done without.

Especially camping beneath two stages with blackmetal and gothmetal going until 2 AM sometimes and having to get up at 6:30 AM.    Oy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I once carried 31 cans of Red Bull in all my pockets back when I was in Baghdad.



Sheesh!   Thats a lot of Red Bulls!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what I like about you.




Great.   

Now I have the 80's song going through my head....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what I like about you.



 :\ I think that is what we all like about her.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Great.
> 
> Now I have the 80's song going through my head....



Darnit Myc. Now it is stuck in MY head!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do. Kylee kept us up last night. Of course, she was still up at her normal time though and the guys are here today putting in my new air conditioner. So, probably no nap for me.



Poor thing.   At least you'll have an AC again.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sheesh!   Thats a lot of Red Bulls!



It's a bunch of bull.


----------



## Aurora

I have my good points too.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> For work or pleasure...?
> 
> Wait..has to be for work, since there is no pleasure in opera...




Well I sing it for pleasure. My pleasure, mind you - not others. Very few people I know enjoy opera, and even fewer enjoy my singing it to them.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh? Were you being sarcastic hafrog?



_*NO!*_  I would _*NEVER*_ be sarcastic!

 :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Darnit Myc. Now it is stuck in MY head!




That's what I like about you.
That's what I like about you.
That's what I like about you.
That's what I like about you.
That's what I like about you.
That's what I like about you.
Yeah.

That song bugged me even then.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Poor thing.   At least you'll have an AC again.



I won't feel the need to shower twice a day anymore. LOL 

Yeah, Kylee had nightmares. She woke up and screamed (her scared scream) for dshai. He went in and she kept saying "Bunnies take me away daddy. So bad," over and over. She was really restless the rest of the night.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> _*NO!*_  I would _*NEVER*_ be sarcastic!
> 
> :\




Operatically my good amphibian. Please - let's hear your G&S version you were singing this morning as I drove by your neck of town!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats in Minnesota?



My parents.  The durn fools.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I won't feel the need to shower twice a day anymore. LOL
> 
> Yeah, Kylee had nightmares. She woke up and screamed (her scared scream) for dshai. He went in and she kept saying "Bunnies take me away daddy. So bad," over and over. She was really restless the rest of the night.




 

Poor Kylee!   

Man ... now I wish I could DO something for her....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Helllllooooooo Gooldmoooooon....
> 
> And Daaaaaaarth...
> 
> And Doooogmmoooooooonnn...
> 
> And any extraneous or angsty lurkers...




LOLOLOL!!! ROFL!!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont remember getting an invitation from the hive. I just wandered in I think. (I got the reference)




Now JUSTA minute!   

The SHROOM invited you in! AND I invited TOW in too.  

So whatever mischief you two do is directly my fault!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have my good points too.



Yes you do.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want cheap flights  :\  I love to travel. Why did your mom move to Minnesota? I am pretty sure I have never even been there. LOL I have been told they have bitter cold winters.



Well, the key to cheap flights is to get your roommate to start working for an airline.  Then make sure that s/he doesn't have a spouse or any spawn, then voila.  You have "designated guest" status.    

My mom moved to Minnesota because my dad lost his job a couple of years ago.  No matter how good you are, when you're an electrical engineer/manager with twenty some odd years experience in the semiconductor industry, job openings are scarse.  So when you find one, you take it.  Even if it's got cold winters.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes you do.



Not those points!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Operatically my good amphibian. Please - let's hear your G&S version you were singing this morning as I drove by your neck of town!



Actually, recently I've just been singing "Uneasy Rider" by the Charlie Daniels Band.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I won't feel the need to shower twice a day anymore. LOL



No comment. 


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, Kylee had nightmares. She woke up and screamed (her scared scream) for dshai. He went in and she kept saying "Bunnies take me away daddy. So bad," over and over. She was really restless the rest of the night.



I feel for her. I remember that stage. I think a lot of young kids have nightmares. I don't have them anymore. At least I don't remember having them. It'll be awhile but she'll out grow it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not those points!



She said something about showers earlier. It could have been cold showers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She said something about showers earlier. It could have been cold showers.



Not quite.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> She said something about showers earlier. It could have been cold showers.



Well, since she didn't have A/C, I suppose they probably were . . . *sigh*  Very well, carry on.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ouch.




Yeesh!   

There are LOTS of pages to cath up on in here! :\


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, the key to cheap flights is to get your roommate to start working for an airline.  Then make sure that s/he doesn't have a spouse or any spawn, then voila.  You have "designated guest" status.
> 
> My mom moved to Minnesota because my dad lost his job a couple of years ago.  No matter how good you are, when you're an electrical engineer/manager with twenty some odd years experience in the semiconductor industry, job openings are scarse.  So when you find one, you take it.  Even if it's got cold winters.



I'd hold on to that roommate 

I understand the jobs being scarce thing. Dshai's specialty in the IT field is a rather narrow field, and a lot of companies have been outsourcing it. He had a contract end and then 2 years later the company he worked for next was bought out and he lost his job there too. That 2nd lay off came right after I found out I was preggers with Kylee.  :\  When he was called in for an interview for the gov't position he has now, I was quite happy. Yeah, he could make more in the corporate world, but I prefer the job security.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually, recently I've just been singing "Uneasy Rider" by the Charlie Daniels Band.




Hmm ... not the same thing.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> There are LOTS of pages to catch up on in here! :\



And we keep tackin' 'em on.  Bwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh!
> 
> There are LOTS of pages to cath up on in here! :\



More than you can shake a virtual stick at.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> She said something about showers earlier. It could have been cold showers.



But I don't _need_ to take _those_ kind of cold showers.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... not the same thing.  :\



Hmmm.  I wonder if there's a reason you don't like it.  Perhaps, you have something to hide?


Now you may not know it
But this man's a spy!
And he's been workin' for the FBI!


----------



## Aurora

The way Korbin is deciding to position himself today is making it hard for me to breathe.....


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> More than you can shake a virtual stick at.



A riddle.

Q: What's brown and sticky?

[sblock=A: ]A stick![/sblock]


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same here.  When I go a day without showering [such as days when I'm really sick] I just feel dirty.  Doesn't matter if I really am or not; the feeling is just ever-present.
> 
> No way could I go more than that without a shower.




Well I feel sheepish. I regularly go for weeks, sometimes MONTHS without a shower.  :\  I just change clothes. I have found that washing myself perpetually actually makes e smell worse.

My poor little entings ... I hope they have survived while I was away....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A riddle.
> 
> Q: What's brown and sticky?
> 
> [sblock=A: ]A stick![/sblock]



I was thinking of something else that is a bodily secretion.   

I know, I know; naughty me.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I wonder if there's a reason you don't like it.  Perhaps, you have something to hide?
> 
> 
> Now you may not know it
> But this man's a spy!
> And he's been workin' for the FBI!




Why do you all think I have something to hide from the law or the underworld or something?   First Aeson thinks I am fleeing from the Godfather, now you think I work for the FBI?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> The way Korbin is deciding to position himself today is making it hard for me to breathe.....



That could be unfortunate.  Perhaps you should ask him to move.  Reasonable, like.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And we keep tackin' 'em on.  Bwa ha ha ha ha!




I WILL catch you all soon enough!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> My poor little entings ... I hope they have survived while I was away....



Not to worry Myc, I fed them mulch while you were away.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Why do you all think I have something to hide from the law or the underworld or something?   First Aeson thinks I am fleeing from the Godfather, now you think I work for the FBI?  :\



Like it has to be one or the other.      You're an informant, a mole, a double agent. . .

A (toad) stool pidgeon!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well I feel sheepish. I regularly go for weeks, sometimes MONTHS without a shower.  :\  I just change clothes. I have found that washing myself perpetually actually makes e smell worse.
> 
> My poor little entings ... I hope they have survived while I was away....



You must be one big walking human pheremone.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was thinking of something else that is a bodily secretion.
> 
> I know, I know; naughty me.



This is why it is the best kind of riddle.  The kind your friends will never guess, because they're dirty, dirty people.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I WILL catch you all soon enough!



Actually, it might take you longer than you think.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was Mrs. White in the library with the lead pipe.




I thought it was Miss Scarlet with the revolver in the billiard room?  :\


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That could be unfortunate.  Perhaps you should ask him to move.  Reasonable, like.



He doesn't listen. He is already defiant.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You must be one big walking human pheremone.



Psst.  Aurora.  He's not human.



Soylent People!  They're made from fungi!!!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Like it has to be one or the other.      You're an informant, a mole, a double agent. . .
> 
> A (toad) stool pidgeon!




Hmm ... keep guessing ...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thought it was Miss Scarlet with the revolver in the billiard room?  :\



Hmmmm, everyone should run over to the BoB thread to see my latest stroke of board gaming genius.  Because I'm too lazy to post it over here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You must be one big walking human pheremone.




A pheremone?    Isn't that what moths use to attract female moths?

No, this I definitely am NOT.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> He doesn't listen. He is already defiant.



Wow. . . the "teenage" years are starting younger and younger these days.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He doesn't listen. He is already defiant.




Can't even discipline the kid either.... Obviously a shrewd customer.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A pheremone?    Isn't that what moths use to attract female moths?



Am I the only one who wants to go picking up women with a moth along as support?

C'mon, Mothra, you can be my wingman.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A pheremone?    Isn't that what moths use to attract female moths?
> 
> No, this I definitely am NOT.



LOL every human excreets pheromones. Insects and animals do too. They actually make some perfumes and colognes with human pheromones in them. Used to attract the opposite sex.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> But I don't _need_ to take _those_ kind of cold showers.



I might need one. I'm glad Goldmoon isn't here.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> Now who's hatin' on Jimi Hendrix?  I swear, this place falls apart when I am not here.




I do! FIE on Jimi! FIE I say!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who wants to go picking up women with a moth along as support?
> 
> C'mon, Mothra, you can be my wingman.




With Mothra?   

Hmm ... well ... good luck is all I can say.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I do! FIE on Jimi! FIE I say!



Fie.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> C'mon, Mothra, you can be my wingman.



 . . . because . . . you know . . . moths have . . . you know . . . wings. . . .   

 

 :\ 

 

*sigh*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might need one. I'm glad Goldmoon isn't here.



_*Does the Goldmoon summoning dance*_


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL every human excreets pheromones. Insects and animals do too. They actually make some perfumes and colognes with human pheromones in them. Used to attract the opposite sex.




Ah ... this explains. Synthetic smells actually cause me to stop breathing. So I ctually kow very little about them.  :\ 

Seriously. My grandma had it too. One night I was visiting some friends in Nevada. The sheets had been washed just beforehand. I woke up in the middle of the night literally unable to breathe. I ran to the front door, unlocked it (setting off the house alarm, btw) and ran outside rasping for breath for about 5 minutes. Scared me good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . because . . . you know . . . moths have . . . you know . . . wings. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> :\
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*



 I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . because . . . you know . . . moths have . . . you know . . . wings. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> :\
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*




Applauds his stupendous performance! [clap. clap.]


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> FIE on Jimi!  Jimi on FIFE!



FIFY

I wonder if Jimi ever played the fife.  If he did, would he have set it on fire?  Painful on the lips.


Her lips were like a volcano that's hot.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Does the Goldmoon summoning dance*_



Dammit Fru!


...


Put your pants back on.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dammit Fru!
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Put your pants back on.





That would be the Goldmoon banishment dance. He has to put them back on to summon her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dammit Fru!
> 
> ...
> 
> Put your pants back on.



I never took them off. 

I only take my pants off for Mandy.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought that was obvious.



Indeed, but Myc seemed to be ignoring it.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Applauds his stupendous performance! [clap. clap.]



Thank you, thank you.  *bows*  And the overacting award for the year goes to . . .  any contestant or judge on American Idol, EVER.  

...

Damn.

I was robbed.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I never took them off.



Oh.  My bad.  Must be a different version of the Goldmoon summoning dance.   


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I only take my pants off for Mandy.



...

DO tell!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dammit Fru!
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Put your pants back on.



ROFL


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed, but Myc seemed to be ignoring it.Thank you, thank you.  *bows*  And the overacting award for the year goes to . . .  any contestant or judge on American Idol, EVER.
> 
> ...
> 
> Damn.
> 
> I was robbed.



_*steals the award and gives it to hafrog*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> DO tell!



I don't think you want me to go into details. Just picture an overweight Jim from American Pie dancing for Nadia.


----------



## Aurora

Wanna know ho tired I am? I don't want to get up to find the remote. So, I have watched 3 episodes in a row of Walker, Texas Ranger.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, wait, you will only be +1 caster level when casting frog-based spells? There really aren't a lot of frog spells out there.
> 
> Though the high level, Summon Froghemoth, might just be worth it...




There WAS a deity though ... in Greyhawk wasn't Wastri the god of amphibians and ethnic purification or somesuch?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Um, I think my dance backfired. I seem to have done a rain dance instead. I'm getting a light drizzle here.    

I do like sunshowers.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wanna know ho tired I am? I don't want to get up to find the remote. So, I have watched 3 episodes in a row of Walker, Texas Ranger.




Hmm ... i think you really need to give birth if it's draining THAT much from you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wanna know ho tired I am? I don't want to get up to find the remote. So, I have watched 3 episodes in a row of Walker, Texas Ranger.



I'm on a Walker kick myself lately. Can't get enough of Chuck Norris lately.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think you want me to go into details. Just picture an overweight Jim from American Pie dancing for Nadia.



...

I may not want details. . . but I'm fairly sure I want to post it on YouTube.


----------



## Aurora

I am gonna checkout for awhile and see if laying down will help me be able to breathe better.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, I think my dance backfired. I seem to have done a rain dance instead. I'm getting a light drizzle here.
> 
> I do like sunshowers.




Man ... you shoulda seen it in Texas (which wins my award for the most boring state to drive through, btw).

While we are on the subject, can anyone enlighten me as to the need for putting a "Do not drive into smoke" sign along a major freeway in Oklahoma for over 300 miles every 5 miles or so?

The only thing I could think of was that at the same time I entered an American Indian reserve when the signs ended, and left one when the signs stopped. A command not to interfere with traditional means of communication?

But there ARE other possibilities. Perhaps the smoke in Oklahoma is so thick it is like running into a wall or something, and many an unsuspecting motorist has found an unexpected death crashing his vehicle into a random iron hard wall of smoke that floats across that state's plains? Or ... something?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wanna know how tired I am? I don't want to get up to find the remote. So, I have watched 3 episodes in a row of Walker, Texas Ranger.



Okay. . . there's tired, and then there's "YOU HAVE A PROBLEM".  Aeson and I on are the way for your intervention.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna checkout for awhile and see if laying down will help me be able to breathe better.




Okay ma'am ... maybe talk to you later on.  Nice to see you after such a long hiatus!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday to me!




Happy birthday! I hope you were not struck by lightning for your birthday?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna checkout for awhile and see if laying down will help me be able to breathe better.



A change of position might help. See you later.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Gah!  There be youngins here!
> 
> Get off my lawn!




Stop shakin the walker Bront ... you'll fall over!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I may not want details. . . but I'm fairly sure I want to post it on YouTube.



I'm not making a spectacle of myself for the whole world to see.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay. . . there's tired, and then there's "YOU HAVE A PROBLEM".  Aeson and I on are the way for your intervention.



 You grab the sound system. I'll take the TV. The only chance we have of saving her is to the things that enable her.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Stop shakin the walker Bront ... you'll fall over!



HELP! I've fallen and I can't get up.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...What do call a bad weave that smells like brimstone?  Hell Toupee




ARGH!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Happy birthday! I hope you were not struck by lightning for your birthday?



No, but he was almost overrun by a hippo, stung by a birdies beak and bit by an ewe.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not making a spectacle of myself for the whole world to see.



Darn.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not too much really. I did get an "unofficial" word that the military is going to stop persuing the charges against me. I hope that it becomes official so I can stop worrying about it.




Yay for Goldmoon!

Whew!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, but he was almost overrun by a hippo, stung by a birdies beak and bit by an ewe.




UNLESS the bird was a frumious bandersnatch!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Darn.



Damn straight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> UNLESS the bird was a frumious bandersnatch!



Nope, a hummingbird.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn straight.



Shaft?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *wishes Goldmoon a lass*




She already IS a lass - and a very sweet and kind one I might add (IMNSHO, perhaps, but that IMO after all).  

Where have you been Hafrog? :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Shaft?




No, no, no - a 10' pole. GAMER reference points first if you please.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Shaft?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait....40 hours per week is normal? So 60 is excessive?




Heh. Try 80 or so.  :\ 

Although I think Mega gets the no-prize for the most hours worked.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> What!
> 
> I didn't know Aurora had a garden!




Haven't you seen all those nice photo card put-together things she does with Kylee? They are frequently in a garden.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> She already IS a lass - and a very sweet and kind one I might add (IMNSHO, perhaps, but that IMO after all).
> 
> Where have you been Hafrog? :\



Everyone can use a spare.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ....Maybe we're all alts of the fungus.




If you all are then I am in BIG trouble.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no - a 10' pole. GAMER reference points first if you please.



But. . . then that wouldn't . . . not straight. . . damn straight. . . Richard Roundtree . . . one bad mother . . . shut your mouth.

AAA!  Brain overload.   X-|


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Everyone can use a spare.




Ahh ... I see. In case one breaks the other is right there in the closet. Longer lass-ting that way? [whistles innocently]


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But. . . then that wouldn't . . . not straight. . . damn straight. . . Richard Roundtree . . . one bad mother . . . shut your mouth.
> 
> AAA!  Brain overload.   X-|




[Sings the Mr. Rogers intro]


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



*X*?

...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Everyone can use a spore.



FIFY.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahh ... I see. In case one breaks the other is right there in the closet.



I thought the entire point here is that Goldmoon wasn't in the clo. . . never mind.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Longer lass-ting that way? [whistles innocently]



Very nice, Myc.  Very nice.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think you want me to go into details. Just picture an overweight Jim from American Pie dancing for Nadia.



Please don't tell me you've stripped for her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *X*?
> 
> ...



Had to fix the image link.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Please don't tell me you've stripped for her.



She asked me to do an exotic type dance for her.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Howdy all just wanted to say heylo, been at work fiddling on ENworld all morning but haven't managed to get a hello in to you guys yet.
> 
> How's everyone doing this beautiful morning?




A new vict I mean [AHEM!]....  

Hi there!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She asked me to do an exotic type dance for her.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She asked me to do an exotic type dance for her.



We need pictures of her. We need to see if she's worth you losing your morals over.  Besides you said you were going to get some. We're curious. Ok, I'm curious.


----------



## megamania

'Allo Hive.  How goes it?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Had to fix the image link.



I was going for the original, but I'll allow it.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What do you mean?  We're all perfectly normal here!
> 
> 
> 
> Right? . . . guys? . . . little support here?




[Puts down the watering can he was using to water his fungal roots]

What?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We need pictures of her. We need to see if she's worth you losing your morals over.  Besides you said you were going to get some. We're curious. Ok, I'm curious.



I'm only going to get some if I get married to her.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 'Allo Hive.  How goes it?




Fru is doing exotic dances for women on request on first time dates.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We need pictures of her. We need to see if she's worth you losing your morals over.  Besides you said you were going to get some. We're curious. Ok, I'm curious.





I'll bite.    I'm curious also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We need pictures of her.



She has asked me not to post pictures of her on the internet, so I need to respect her wishes.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She asked me to do an exotic type dance for her.



Wow.  You certainly are the wild one.

*feels tame in comparison*  *was happy to get a kiss*


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She has asked me not to post pictures of her on the internet, so I need to respect her wishes.



Good answer.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Funny, Mycanid was headed there, too.
> 
> ...
> 
> Were you mailing fungus food?




C is for Cookie. It's good enough for me.
C is for Cookie. It's good enough for me.
C is for Cookie. It's good enough for me.
Oh! Cookie, cookie, cookie starts with C!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay. . . there's tired, and then there's "YOU HAVE A PROBLEM".  Aeson and I on are the way for your intervention.



That would be...interesting. 

Needless to say, I haven't gone to lay down yet. Dshai went to go get food, and as I am hungry, I am gonna wait to lay down. 

I am now on episode #4 of Walker, Texas Ranger. 

Any wrong you do he's gonna see
When you're in Texas look behind you
cause that's where the rangers gonna be

I think I may be delusional.

Why start a new post when I could just keep adding to this one......

Oh well I guess I should hit submit.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm only going to get some if I get married to her.





That's the proper way.   You won't regret it in the long end.    In the short it will drive you nuts however


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm only going to get some if I get married to her.



You are a dirty, dirty man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fru is doing exotic dances for women on request on first time dates.



Actually it was the time I spent the night at her place. So, second date.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Haven't you seen all those nice photo card put-together things she does with Kylee? They are frequently in a garden.



What page/post are you on Myc? LOL


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> What if you're wearing a skirt or a kilt?




Was wondering the same thing. Saw crusties a'plenty wearing kilts where I was.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You are a dirty, dirty man.



 Why?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> What page/post are you on Myc? LOL




Lessee ... page 605 and this one.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am now on episode #4 of Walker, Texas Ranger.



Okay, Aeson.  This has gotten serious.  Deprevation won't be enough any more.  We're going to have to counteract the effects.  You grab a dvd player, I'll pack my set of Monty Python's Flying Circus.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why?



That's not what Myc meant.  Go back and reread his post without your dirty minded interpretations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What page/post are you on Myc? LOL



I thought you were going to try to get some sleep?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't wear underpants with a kilt.




Unfortunately very true. When the Scottish bagpipes began and the fellas began dancing inplace  jumping up and down I had to leave.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow.  You certainly are the wild one.
> 
> *feels tame in comparison*  *was happy to get a kiss*



You went on a date and got a kiss? Nice.

I really should play catch up here in the hive, but I don't have time.......or Mycanid's catch-up program.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's not what Myc meant.  Go back and reread his post without your dirty minded interpretations.



I was quoting *you* Hafrog.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, Aeson.  This has gotten serious.  Deprevation won't be enough any more.  We're going to have to counteract the effects.  You grab a dvd player, I'll pack my set of Monty Python's Flying Circus.




I'd go for the collected Pink Panther movies maself....


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She has asked me not to post pictures of her on the internet, so I need to respect her wishes.





Witness Protection Progam member?!?


Still.... gotta respect her wishes.    you dirty dancer you.....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought you were going to try to get some sleep?




Almost there!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Unfortunately very true. When the Scottish bagpipes began and the fellas began dancing inplace  jumping up and down I had to leave.



BAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Reminds me of the song "The Scottsman". Great song. Fannigans Isle learned it just for me so they could sing it when they play


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Unfortunately very true. When the Scottish bagpipes began and the fellas began dancing inplace  jumping up and down I had to leave.



Funny. Last night I had a dream about my uncle, my dad and myself lying around without pants or underpants on in our living room.    

I kid you not.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> My wife somehow contrived to get pneumonia a week before she delivered.  Which is not good.  Spent a fun weekend in the hospital and then came back and had a baby.  Sometimes I'm glad I'm not the fairer sex.




Ahh ... that is the BEAUTY of being fungal.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Unfortunately very true. When the Scottish bagpipes began and the fellas began dancing inplace  jumping up and down I had to leave.




I follow my Scottish upbringin' by wearing no undies in the summer.   I'm sure the two places of work would NOT be impressed.....especially if I ever ripped my shorts or pants.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'd go for the collected Pink Panther movies maself....



I like the Steve Martin remake. Especially the parallel parking bit.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Reminds me of the song "The Scottsman". Great song. Fannigans Isle learned it just for me so they could sing it when they play




 

Well sir I don't know where you ha' been
But I se yuv won first prize!

That one?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Witness Protection Progam member?!?



nope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well sir I don't know where you ha' been
> But I se yuv won first prize!
> 
> That one?



*picture pointing to pizza boxes*

No human stacks pizza boxes like that.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Yeah.
> 
> The only thing that we can come up with is that it rained so fast and so hard that the sub-pump couldn't keep up. So, because our floors aren't perfectly even, when the water rose a bit, water flowed over into other areas and even when the pump caught up and the standing water receded, the pools of water in other areas remained. It happens. *The rain was freaking torrential. *
> 
> Are we in a better mood today Fett?




You ain't kidding about that. We got DUMPED on outta NOWHERE in Illinois. Fortunately it was just a cloudburst but ... sheesh.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *picture pointing to pizza boxes*
> 
> No human stacks pizza boxes like that.




ABSOLUTELY NOT what the song in question was referring to!    

I will let Aurora explain. She is much more articulate in these areas.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need pictures of her. We need to see if she's worth you losing your morals over.  Besides you said you were going to get some. We're curious. Ok, I'm curious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only going to get some if I get married to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a dirty, dirty man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not what Myc meant.  Go back and reread his post without your dirty minded interpretations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was quoting *you* Hafrog.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I meant Aeson, not Myc.  But certainly not me.  He said "get some".  He meant "get some pictures" (which we now know not to expect, but this was before that).  You interpreted it as "get some" in a dirty way.  Because you have a dirty mind.  Or because you expect Aeson (or me if you thought it was me) to have one.    


Sheesh what a thought train.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Lessee ... page 605 and this one.





Lord.... I could be doing the same thing.   Due to overtime I popped in like twice all week and even then just to let you guys know I was alive.   I gave up trying to catch up from way back when Goldmoon first showed up and 10 pages went by in a 12 hour time period.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I meant Aeson, not Myc.  But certainly not me.  He said "get some".  He meant "get some pictures" (which we now know not to expect, but this was before that).  You interpreted it as "get some" in a dirty way.  Because you have a dirty mind.  Or because you expect Aeson (or me if you thought it was me) to have one.
> 
> 
> Sheesh what a thought train.





My twisted brain saw both versions but went with dirty.   Its more fun and real.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Lord.... I could be doing the same thing.   Due to overtime I popped in like twice all week and even then just to let you guys know I was alive.   I gave up trying to catch up from way back when Goldmoon first showed up and 10 pages went by in a 12 hour time period.



Some days are dead slow, others are freakin' fast.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> The hive suddenly grew quiet.




AIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

[Temp shrieker mode here.   ]


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, Aeson.  This has gottk.-0pen serious.  Deprevation won't be enough any more.  We're going to have to counteract the effects.  You grab a dvd player, I'll pack my set of Monty Python's Flying Circus.



Sweet! I just bought a new DVD player though. A Phillips upconverting player. It's nice.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well sir I don't know where you ha' been
> But I se yuv won first prize!
> 
> That one?



EXACTLY! I love that song! I really would like to have it. I need to find a disc with it on it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Frukathka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *picture pointing to pizza boxes*
> 
> No human stacks pizza boxes like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABSOLUTELY NOT what the song in question was referring to!
> 
> I will let Aurora explain. She is much more articulate in these areas.
Click to expand...


Actually, it was a reference to Men In Black II.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well sir I don't know where you ha' been
> But I se yuv won first prize!
> 
> That one?





Dirty minded people.    Guess that's why we all get along so well here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Any kind of "whoa"? Like "Whoa that chick was hot" or "whoa that guy need pants" "whoa, the guys who came up with this must have been high" or maybe more of a Keanu Reeves "whoa...totally dude"?
> 
> A few weeks ago dshai forced me and Bubba to watch the first Dungeons and Dragons movie. I truly believe afterwards I said *"Whoa, that was terrible."* Throughout the movie I also believe I made comments like "Whoa, they put a Wayans brother in this?" and "Whoa, Jeremy Irons really mailed in this overacting performance." I'll stop now.




LOLOLOL!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!

   

Absolutely! AUGH! OH GOD! I can't breathe again!!!

[Wipes tears out of eyes.... ::chuckle chuckle:


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, it was a reference to Men In Black II.





I was thinking Ghost Busters "No human would ever stack books like that."


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> EXACTLY! I love that song! I really would like to have it. I need to find a disc with it on it.




You don't have it!   

Well ... hmm ...   

[Let's just SEE what the fungus can conjure up here....   ]


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You went on a date and got a kiss? Nice.



Yeah, but no invitations for exotic dancing.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, Aeson.  This has gotten serious.  Deprevation won't be enough any more.  We're going to have to counteract the effects.  You grab a dvd player, I'll pack my set of Monty Python's Flying Circus.



Got it. Don't worry Aurora. We'll save you. I just hope we get there in time. I don't want her changing Koben's name to Khuck or something.


----------



## Aurora

The Scottsman Lyrics

Well a Scotsman clad in kilt left a bar one evening fair
And one could tell by how he walked the he'd drunk more than his share
He fumbled 'round until he could no longer keep his feet
And he stumbled off in to the grass to sleep beside the street

Ring-ding didle idle i de-o
Ring dye didley i oh
He stumbled off in to the grass to sleep beside the street

About that time two young and lovely girls just happened by
One says to the other, with a twinkle in her eye
"See yon sleeping Scotsman, so strong a handsome built?
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath the kilt."

Ring-ding didle idle i de-o
Ring dye didley i oh
I wonder if it's true what they don't wear beneath the kilt

They crept up on that sleeping Scotsman quiet as could be
Lifted up his kilt about an inch so they could see
And there, behold, for them to view beneath his Scotish skirt
Was nothing more than God had graced him with upon his birth

Ring-ding didle idle i de-o
Ring dye didley i oh
Was nothing more than God had graced him with upon his birth

They marveled for a moment, then one said "We must be gone.
Let's leave a present for our friend before we move along"
As a gift they left a blue silk ribbon tied in to a bow
Around the bonnie star the Scot's kilt did lift and show

Ring-ding didle iidle i de-o
Ring dye didley i oh
Around the bonnie star the scot's kilt did lift and show

Now the Scotsman woke to nature's call and stumbled towards the trees
Behind the bush he lifts his kilt, and gawks at what he sees
And in a startled voice he says, to what's before his eyes,
"Lad, I don't know where ya been, but I see you've won first prize"

Ring-ding didle idle i de-o
Ring dye didley i oh
Lad, I don't know where you've been, but I see you've won first prize


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Got it. Don't worry Aurora. We'll save you. I just hope we get there in time. I don't want her changing Koben's name to Khuck or something.



or Norris.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wasn't implying that there was anything wrong with the number in and of itself, but it's a habit I have of refering to all women of twenty-nine or above, as twenty-nine.
> 
> My mom?  Twenty-nine.
> My grandmother?  Twenty-nine.
> My other grandmother?  Dead.  Okay, so it's not a PERFECT system.




Hmm ... sounds vaguely like the numbering system of the rabbits in watership down slightly altered.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Got it. Don't worry Aurora. We'll save you. I just hope we get there in time. I don't want her changing Koben's name to Khuck or something.



IT'S Korbin!!! LOL


----------



## Mycanid

Yes ... that is the song Aurora. I may have it somewhere. I'll have to rumage through my stuff when I get a chance.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Reminds me of the song "The Scottsman". Great song. Fannigans Isle learned it just for me so they could sing it when they play



We have a local DJ that plays it on the radio from time to time. I think he does it on Friday mornings.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sweet! I just bought a new DVD player though. A Phillips upconverting player. It's nice.



Alrighty. . . see you in. . . let's see.

I have work until five.  Then work again tomorrow.  Then the Transformer's Movie on the 3rd, the 4th on the 4th (duh), work again on Thursday and Friday . . . we'll see you on Saturday!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> IT'S Korbin!!! LOL



OKAY!!! KORBIN!!!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alrighty. . . see you in. . . let's see.
> 
> I have work until five.  Then work again tomorrow.  Then the Transformer's Movie on the 3rd, the 4th on the 4th (duh), work again on Thursday and Friday . . . we'll see you on Saturday!



LOL Sounds like a plan....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alrighty. . . see you in. . . let's see.
> 
> I have work until five.  Then work again tomorrow.  Then the Transformer's Movie on the 3rd, the 4th on the 4th (duh), work again on Thursday and Friday . . . we'll see you on Saturday!



And if she does nothing but watch Walker, she'll most likely have watched the entire series by then.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I did that with my wife till she learned to kick me in the junk.




Eep!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> IT'S Korbin!!! LOL



Please tell me his last and/or middle name will be Dallas.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> OKAY!!! KORBIN!!!



Also Korbin is Metallo's real name.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And if she does nothing but watch Walker, she'll most likely have watched the entire series by then.



Yeah, it turns out that I'm just not that good at the whole gallant rescue schtick, unless the peril in question is calculus.  I've tutored a fair number of women in math.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... sounds vaguely like the numbering system of the rabbits in watership down slightly altered.  :\



I've yet to read the book or watch the movie. I tried to watch the movie on Sundance, but it wasn't closed captioned.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I work at the nuke plant out here.  Everyone was agreeing about everyone else's interpretation of what happened during the drill.
> 
> And what do you think of my fancy new avatar.  Fancy eh?




Drat ... didn't see the first one.  :\  No possibility for comparison....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alrighty. . . see you in. . . let's see.
> 
> I have work until five.  Then work again tomorrow.  Then the Transformer's Movie on the 3rd, the 4th on the 4th (duh), work again on Thursday and Friday . . . we'll see you on Saturday!



By then she will have weaned herself off the Chuck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Eep!



Ouch-Kabibble!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Please tell me his last and/or middle name will be Dallas.



LOL Being the HUGE Bruce Willis fan that he is, dshai said that's what it should be. However, dshai's mom passed away when Kylee a month old. We decided that our next child would have her first name as a middle name. Her name was Patricia. So, Patricia for a girl and Patrick for a boy. So, Korbin Patrick it is. Dallas was choice #2 though


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> By then she will have weaned herself off the Chuck.



Impossible. He is in the hive as well.


----------



## megamania

I have three bags (30 gallon size) of garbage and two of bottles so far from cleaning the hobby room.  Still have more to go including under the tables.

Speaking of which-  I'm off and away to return to it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Being the HUGE Bruce Willis fan that he is, dshai said that's what it should be. However, dshai's mom passed away when Kylee a month old. We decided that our next child would have her first name as a middle name. Her name was Patricia. So, Patricia for a girl and Patrick for a boy. So, Korbin Patrick it is. Dallas was choice #2 though



Korbin Patrick has a nice ring to it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Being the HUGE Bruce Willis fan that he is, dshai said that's what it should be. However, dshai's mom passed away when Kylee a month old. We decided that our next child would have her first name as a middle name. Her name was Patricia. So, Patricia for a girl and Patrick for a boy. So, Korbin Patrick it is. Dallas was choice #2 though



Alright.  I'll allow it.  *sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Alright all I'm out for the night gotta get some rest for work tommorow let "orc chilling out with a cigar in a hawaiian shirt with sunglasses" be my farewell avatar for the night and good luck telling each other better ways to get drunk.      Cya Hive!




This is an outrage! Where is said orc?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right hivers, I'm outie. I'm gonna play some MOOII then clean my room.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I honestly don't care to drink enough to get drunk. I have only been drunk twice.




Once for me. Never again.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right hivers, I'm outie. I'm gonna play some MOOII then clean my room.




Kay Fru ... still catchin up ... am closer and closer!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, it turns out that I'm just not that good at the whole gallant rescue schtick, unless the peril in question is calculus.  I've tutored a fair number of women in math.



Math was my favorite subject until I hit Business Calculus. Then I was like "WTF"!!! Would have helped if my teacher had spoke English  :\ That and I was dating dshai at the time and.....um.....spent my time doing stuff with him rather than going to class.   My friend who was an Enginnering major was in a calc 3 class for his major and said that they pretty much took all 5 of his calc classes and crammed them into one for bsiness calc. Funny part is, I took that damn class and passed (this is when I was a freshman and there were seniors in there that didn't who needed it to graduate) and now I don't even need it anymore cause I switched away from business.  :\  Maybe by the time I am 40 I will have finished school. LOL


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Once for me. Never again.



I got drunk once.  It served it's purpose.  For the next couple of hours I was more interested in the sensation of being drunk for the first time than what had been bothering me enough for me to drink for the first time.

A few shots each of Southern Comfort and Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum.  I don't like drinking, but drunk was okay.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have three bags (30 gallon size) of garbage and two of bottles so far from cleaning the hobby room.  Still have more to go including under the tables.
> 
> Speaking of which-  I'm off and away to return to it.



Have fun!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> *watches tumbleweeds blow through the forums*




[Rawhide the sentient vampiric tumbleweed rolls by singing "rollin, rollin, rollin"!]


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Math was my favorite subject until I hit Business Calculus. Then I was like "WTF"!!! Would have helped if my teacher had spoke English  :\ That and I was dating dshai at the time and.....um.....spent my time doing stuff with him rather than going to class.   My friend who was an Enginnering major was in a calc 3 class for his major and said that they pretty much took all 5 of his calc classes and crammed them into one for bsiness calc. Funny part is, I took that damn class and passed (this is when I was a freshman and there were seniors in there that didn't who needed it to graduate) and now I don't even need it anymore cause I switched away from business.  :\  Maybe by the time I am 40 I will have finished school. LOL




I am HORRIBLE at math. Period. Never was.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Good Morning Hivers.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I got drunk once.  It served it's purpose.  For the next couple of hours I was more interested in the sensation of being drunk for the first time than what had been bothering me enough for me to drink for the first time.
> 
> A few shots each of Southern Comfort and Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum.  I don't like drinking, but drunk was okay.



See, I would much rather enjoy the couple drinks that I do have when I actually imbibe, and laugh at the drunk people. 

~was 20 the first time she got drunk AND on a first date.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> My friend who was an Enginnering major was in a calc 3 class for his major and said that they pretty much took all 5 of his calc classes and crammed them into one for bsiness calc.



Yeah, they're still doing this.

"Brief Calculus" covers material from both Calc one and two along with half the semester thrown away on a review of algebra and trig.  It's sort of silly.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Morning Hivers.




Hiya dearie!  How's things? Long time no see and all that!


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Morning Hivers.



HI!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Rawhide the sentient vampiric tumbleweed rolls by singing "rollin, rollin, rollin"!]



Have you been playing Gamma World?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> See, I would much rather enjoy the couple drinks that I do have when I actually imbibe, and laugh at the drunk people.



Yeah, I just don't enjoy the drinking.  So I skip straight to laughing at the drunk people


----------



## Mycanid

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Unless we're with other people. And then we're sorta in a group.




A mod!   

Aieee!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Have you been playing Gamma World?




Long time ago ... one of my favorite characters.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning Hivers.



FIFY


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A mod!
> 
> Aieee!



I love Mycanid doing the review.    

Let's do the Timewarp again!
Let's do the Timewarp again!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya dearie!  How's things? Long time no see and all that!




Yeah. It was a long weekend. heh


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, they're still doing this.
> 
> "Brief Calculus" covers material from both Calc one and two along with half the semester thrown away on a review of algebra and trig.  It's sort of silly.



If they are gonna have classes that cover that much material, the teachers should at least speak English. LOL Literally, you would ask Mr Wong a question and he would just stare at you and then go back to mumbling and writing on the board. After awhile we all just stopped showing up, except for tests.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I love Mycanid doing the review.
> 
> Let's do the Timewarp again!
> Let's do the Timewarp again!




Its just a jump to the left.....and then a step to the riiiiiiiiiiigh.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I love Mycanid doing the review.
> 
> Let's do the Timewarp again!
> Let's do the Timewarp again!



LOL


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FIFY




It IS a good morning whether you want it or not you viscious amphibian!    Also ...

I WISH you a good morning whether you want it or not.

I feel GOOD this morning. (The coffee has not yet worn off.   )

And I say it is a morning to be good ON!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> After awhile we all just stopped showing up, except for tests.



Heck, I did this for all my classes.

Graduated with flying colors.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Impossible. He is in the hive as well.



You are no Chuck Norris, sir.  I know Chuck Norris and you are not him.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It IS a good morning whether you want it or not you viscious amphibian!    Also ...
> 
> I WISH you a good morning whether you want it or not.
> 
> I feel GOOD this morning. (The coffee has not yet worn off.   )
> 
> And I say it is a morning to be good ON!




As long as I'm still alive and healthy, every morning is good.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah. It was a long weekend. heh




You ain't just whistling dixie sister.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its just a jump to the left.....and then a step to the riiiiiiiiiiigh.



Put your hands on your hips, and bend your knees in tiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I love Mycanid doing the review.
> 
> Let's do the Timewarp again!
> Let's do the Timewarp again!




Wheeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Put your hands on your hips, and bend your knees in tiiiiiiiiiight.




But its the pelvic thruuuuust, that really drives em insaaaaaaaaaane!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It IS a morning whether you want it or not you viscious amphibian!    Also ...
> 
> I WISH you a morning whether you want it or not.
> 
> I feel this morning. (The coffee has not yet worn off.   )
> 
> And I say it is a morning to be  ON!



FIFY.

 


Oooh, I'm so bad.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You ain't just whistling dixie sister.  :\




I'm not sure I know how exactly to whistle dixie.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Put your hands on your hips, and bend your knees in tiiiiiiiiiight.




...and you shake it all about.

You do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself around

And that's what it's all about!

HEY!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But its the pelvic thruuuuust, that really drives em insaaaaaaaaaane!



I think the handyman is my favorite part of that movie.  Or possible just this exchange.

Janet!
Brad!
Janet!
Dr. Scott!
Oh, Rocky. . .


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heck, I did this for all my classes.
> 
> Graduated with flying colors.



Well, yeah I did that too, but still. At least I bought books. I always bought all my books. Dshai bought like 4 books in his entire college career. Instead on the first day of class, he walked in, scanned the room, located the prettiest girl who had her books with her and made friends with her. Yup, that's my husband. The guy who can talk to every woman cept the one that he actually likes. LOL


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I know how exactly to whistle dixie.



You just put your lips together. . . and blow.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think the handyman is my favorite part of that movie.  Or possible just this exchange.
> 
> Janet!
> Brad!
> Janet!
> Dr. Scott!
> Oh, Rocky. . .




Except that you got it wrong....

Janet!
Dr. Scott!
Janet!
Brad!
Rocky!
Ug!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I know how exactly to whistle dixie.




Weeeeeeep no moorrreee ma lay-ay-ay-ay-day
Weep no more ... for me.
We will sing one song
for the old Kentucky home.
For the old Kentucky home
Far awaaayyyyy!

[Stamps his feet in delight! - He has caught up! YAY!]


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Instead on the first day of class, he walked in, scanned the room, located the prettiest girl who had her books with her and made friends with her. Yup, that's my husband. The guy who can talk to every woman cept the one that he actually likes. LOL



And here I thought you were going to tell me that that was how you met him.


*always had to buy his books too*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And here I thought you were going to tell me that that was how you met him.
> 
> 
> *always had to buy his books too*




Hmm .... never did homework.

Which prolly explains one of the reasons why he was so rotten a student in school.  :\


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And here I thought you were going to tell me that that was how you met him.



Nah, but that would have been funny. He worked at Blockbuster and I liked to rent movies. He followed me around when I came into his store (2 or 3 days a week) for a year before _I_ finally asked _him_ out.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm .... never did homework.
> 
> Which prolly explains one of the reasons why he was so rotten a student in school.  :\



I was never one for homework either.  It never held me back.  Every person learns in a different way.  You probably were a homework learner, so you should've been doing it.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was never one for homework either.  It never held me back.  Every person learns in a different way.  You probably were a homework learner, so you should've been doing it.




Hah! Nonsense! I defy your perspicacity, amphibian!    And this from the person who thinks I am a member of the FBI? Me?!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah, but that would have been funny. He worked at Blockbuster and I liked to rent movies. He followed me around when I came into his store (2 or 3 days a week) for a year before _I_ finally asked _him_ out.



Awww that's so cute.     

I tried stalking a girl at the Blockbuster one.  I didn't get a date.  I got 15 days in county and a restraining order.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And this from the person who thinks I am a member of the FBI? Me?!



Well, we heard from Aurora that they tend to search government and military personel.  And you get searched. . .


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Awww that's so cute.
> 
> I tried stalking a girl at the Blockbuster one.  I didn't get a date.  I got 15 days in county and a restraining order.




*must*not*comment*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, we heard from Aurora that they tend to search government and military personel.  And you get searched. . .




Yeesh ... I heard from YOU that you were happy people like me got searched to console the public....

[Taps root impatiently on the ground, but then realizes it is already buried IN the ground, and is just getting dirt on the floor....]


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I got drunk once.  It served it's purpose.  For the next couple of hours I was more interested in the sensation of being drunk for the first time than what had been bothering me enough for me to drink for the first time.
> 
> A few shots each of Southern Comfort and Captain Morgan's Spiced Rum.  I don't like drinking, but drunk was okay.





I have been seriously drunk only twice in my life (I'm 37...38 now).  Once when I was about 16 and once when I was about 19.

The first time I woke up badly bruised from trying to break an oak sapling by running it between two trees to burn.   I remember doing it 2-3 times.   Based on the welts....dozens of times.

The other time I walked in on my roommate and his girlfriend.   Laughing so hard outside I was headbutting the stucco wall until i was bleeding.


Drinking = bodily damage.    So now I only drink to relax.... never to become drunk.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *must*not*comment*



*shrug* Go ahead and comment.  It's not like it was an entirely serious comment.



Thirty days hath September,
April, June and
my cousin Frank who got done for Drunk and Disorderly.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... I heard from YOU that you were happy people like me got searched to console the public....



... I thought we discussed the sarcasm concept earlier, Myc.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Awww that's so cute.
> 
> I tried stalking a girl at the Blockbuster one.  I didn't get a date.  I got 15 days in county and a restraining order.





smooth move.   :\


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Awww that's so cute.
> 
> I tried stalking a girl at the Blockbuster one.  I didn't get a date.  I got 15 days in county and a restraining order.



Wow, are you serious?! LOL Dshai gives off this harmless vibe despite his rather large size. So, I never felt like I was being stalked. Plus, I guess you could say I was used to similar attention.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... I thought we discussed the sarcasm concept earlier, Myc.




Oh yeah!







(What?)


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Thirty days hath September,
> April, June and
> my cousin Frank who got done for Drunk and Disorderly.




Are we back to the Aristocats now?  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, are you serious?! LOL Dshai gives off this harmless vibe despite his rather large size. So, I never felt like I was being stalked. Plus, I guess you could say I was used to similar attention.



That attention still hasn't gone away.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, are you serious?! LOL Dshai gives off this harmless vibe despite his rather large size. So, I never felt like I was being stalked. Plus, I guess you could say I was used to similar attention.



No, I am not serious.      Once again, reality is set aside for the sake of humor.

Reality - 0
Humor - 3

I give off the same harmless vibe I guess.  Less cute, even more harmless.

Mothers love me, more than their daughters anyways.  In Jr. High I knew a girl who was not allowed to have boys in the house, even chaperoned.  Yet her mom was fine with me being alone in her bedroom with her.  Odd that.  But then, I guess it was justified, as nothing happened.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I have been seriously drunk only twice in my life (I'm 37...38 now).  Once when I was about 16 and once when I was about 19.
> 
> The first time I woke up badly bruised from trying to break an oak sapling by running it between two trees to burn.   I remember doing it 2-3 times.   Based on the welts....dozens of times.
> 
> The other time I walked in on my roommate and his girlfriend.   Laughing so hard outside I was headbutting the stucco wall until i was bleeding.
> 
> Drinking = bodily damage.    So now I only drink to relax.... never to become drunk.




EXACTLY.

I got so drunk I became silly and after bouncing down some carpeted stairs (trying to slide) I grabbed a stuffed penguin, muttered "killer penguin" and proceeded to repeatedly beat my oldest friend hard in the shin with said penguin, inadvertently hitting him with my knuckles at the same time. After that I said "I think ... I am going ... to be sick." And needless to say made it to the toilet but forget to lift the seat in my haste. Disaster.  :\


----------



## Aurora

I have this song stuck in my head. I like this remake.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mothers love me, more than their daughters anyways.  In Jr. High I knew a girl who was not allowed to have boys in the house, even chaperoned.  Yet her mom was fine with me being alone in her bedroom with her.  Odd that.  But then, I guess it was justified, as nothing happened.




A gentlefrog truly eserving of the spiffy tux and cane gig he's all dressed up in!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!
> 
> (What?)



*sigh*  Okay.  I was implying that searching people based on the passenger's perceptions of risk was NOT in fact reassuring, and was in fact the opposite.  If we've got to have searching, make it truly random, as in RNG and seat numbers, not some guy attempting to recreate randomness by his own discretion.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A gentlefrog truly eserving of the spiffy tux and cane gig he's all dressed up in!



 . . . right.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I know how exactly to whistle dixie.




But I bet Dixie would enjoy it... ;P


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Okay.  I was implying that searching people based on the passenger's perceptions of risk was NOT in fact reassuring, and was in fact the opposite.  If we've got to have searching, make it truly random, as in RNG and seat numbers, not some guy attempting to recreate randomness by his own discretion.




[*Scratches his cap* ... c'est la vie!    ... strides off, humming a Scottish fiddle jig tune!]


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . right.




...no?


----------



## hafrogman

Bah, I give up.

Lunch time.


----------



## Mycanid

Hiya warlock!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah, I give up.
> 
> Lunch time.




You're not coming over for lunch?


----------



## Aurora

nap time! Since dshai is here that is  Hooray! He can keep an eye on the AC guys! Cya guys later.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya warlock!




Hola!

Figured I'd pop in and take a look around before I started uploading survey data...wheeeeeee


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> nap time! Since dshai is here that is  Hooray! He can keep an eye on the AC guys! Cya guys later.




Good luck with your air conditioned comfort...


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> nap time! Since dshai is here that is  Hooray! He can keep an eye on the AC guys! Cya guys later.




I think the fungus should take a nap too, actually - so we'll have to take a rain check on the lunch thing hafrog - although it WAS kind of you to offer. Or was it kind of Me to offer? Or did Bront offer? No - wait - he is Illinois.... ARGH!    I'm going to sleep.... See you all later on, I hope. Still have to drive to LA yet....


----------



## megamania

cya folks.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You're not coming over for lunch?



I was never coming over.  Maybe it was Fru.  You said you'd stop by, but then you started yelling at the Loop-101.  I have an hour's lunch and a 45-minute (one-way) drive to Surprise.  No lunch for us, sorry.

Perhaps I'll come visit you in Cali some day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Must...Kill...Vendor...Programmer.

Save...world...from...IDIOT!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Must...Kill...Vendor...Programmer.
> 
> Save...world...from...IDIOT!



Now warlock, it's not healthy to bottle things up like that.  Don't hold back, let us know how you really feel.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now warlock, it's not healthy to bottle things up like that.  Don't hold back, let us know how you really feel.




I'm just a wee bit frustrated with Mr. "Oh My God, I've Got A Fork In My Eye, Why Can't I See?"

The obvious remains mysterious to him. He must not BREED.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right hivers, I'm outie. I'm gonna play some MOOII then clean my room.




Cool.  Another fan of Moo2.  Wonder where my copy went to...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But I bet Dixie would enjoy it... ;P



Probably not. Having never actually done it, I doubt I'm any good.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm just a wee bit frustrated with Mr. "Oh My God, I've Got A Fork In My Eye, Why Can't I See?"
> 
> The obvious remains mysterious to him. He must not BREED.




Weird.  My response wuld be 'owwwww, the pain'.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Probably not. Having never actually done it, I doubt I'm any good.




It's really easy, look for the little man in the canoe... ;P


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Weird.  My response wuld be 'owwwww, the pain'.




Yeah, well, that's another reason not to trust his perception of reality...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's really easy, look for the little man in the canoe... ;P




Well, I know what I like, maybe I should start with that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I know what I like, maybe I should start with that.



That's why women are better at it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's why women are better at it.




Um, yeah. Karen is the best I've ever had.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Cool.  Another fan of Moo2.  Wonder where my copy went to...



A cow game? 






















Just kidding. Master of Orion 2? Isn't that an OLD game? I think that's the one I bought for $50 so I could get Master of Magic for free. I never even played it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> A cow game?
> 
> Just kidding. Master of Orion 2? Isn't that an OLD game? I think that's the one I bought for $50 so I could get Master of Magic for free. I never even played it.




That is, in fact, the MOO in question...

I really enjoyed that game, and MoM, back in the day. But Age of Wonders stole the spotlight from MoM for me, and Sword of the Stars has taken the spotlight from MOO for me.

But the nostalgia is awesome.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I know what I like, maybe I should start with that.




That IS the best place to start...

Right after asking what your partner likes...communication makes things much easier and better, most of the time...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, yeah. Karen is the best I've ever had.




Ahhh, so THAT's why is was such a long, perhaps even langorous, weekend...chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> A cow game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding. Master of Orion 2? Isn't that an OLD game? I think that's the one I bought for $50 so I could get Master of Magic for free. I never even played it.




Ive never heard of that game?
Is it any good?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ahhh, so THAT's why is was such a long, perhaps even langorous, weekend...chuckle



Yes, I met her half way. I have now received but not yet given.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, I met her half way. I have now received but not yet given.....



Just like a woman.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive never heard of that game?
> Is it any good?




MOO2 was the ultimate turn-based space strategy computer game for its time, and even had network and hot seat multiplayer. 

MoM was Civilization with wizards, monsters and epic spells. 

They were great games, but can be a nightmare to get running on modern computer systems because of their age.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, I met her half way. I have now received but not yet given.....




And it seems you have enjoyed yourself. Good to know....now just imagine it's Kate Winslet when you make your first foray, and I'm sure it'll go swimmingly.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> They were great games, but can be a nightmare to get running on modern computer systems because of their age.



Yeah, I've never understood this.  It irritates me to no end.

What do you mean you can't find 640k of ram!  I have TWO FREAKING GIGABYTES!  GET IT TOGETHER!  Grrrrr.

Not that I'm bitter or anything.   :\


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just like a woman.




Ooooo, thats just not right.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> MOO2 was the ultimate turn-based space strategy computer game for its time, and even had network and hot seat multiplayer.
> 
> MoM was Civilization with wizards, monsters and epic spells.
> 
> They were great games, but can be a nightmare to get running on modern computer systems because of their age.




My favorite Turn based game back in the day was Warlords 2: deluxe


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, thats just not right.



What?

*innocent*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And it seems you have enjoyed yourself. Good to know....now just imagine it's Kate Winslet when you make your first foray, and I'm sure it'll go swimmingly.




Easier said than done, believe me.

Enjoyed myself? Thats an understatement. I couldnt walk for half an hour.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ooooo, thats just not right.




Well, he probably has some weird disease since he keeps handling raw vegan...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, he probably has some weird disease since he keeps handling raw vegan...



 

If you really want to start discussing my sexual habits we're going to have to climb into the Wabac machine.


Come along, Sherman.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, he probably has some weird disease since he keeps handling raw vegan...




Ewwwwwwww


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwwww



 :\


Spoiler



damn character requirements


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Easier said than done, believe me.
> 
> Enjoyed myself? Thats an understatement. I couldnt walk for half an hour.




Everything is always easier said than done (except supercalifragilisticexpealidocious), but if you couldn't walk for half and hour after, at least you have a return volley with a goal to try and achieve as the giver.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If you really want to start discussing my sexual habits we're going to have to climb into the Wabac machine.
> 
> 
> Come along, Sherman.




Something tells me I should get that reference but I just cant think of it.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Something tells me I should get that reference but I just cant think of it.



If it helps, it's pronounced "Way-back" machine.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If it helps, it's pronounced "Way-back" machine.




Yes yes, like we need another of your Fractured Fairy Tales!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That is, in fact, the MOO in question...
> 
> I really enjoyed that game, and MoM, back in the day. But Age of Wonders stole the spotlight from MoM for me, and Sword of the Stars has taken the spotlight from MOO for me.
> 
> But the nostalgia is awesome.



I still play Master of Magic. I freaking love that game. I almost always made a custom character and chose a combo of life and sorcery spells, and what was the other one....earth magic? The one that gave you war bears


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I still play Master of Magic. I freaking love that game. I almost always made a custom character and chose a combo of life and sorcery spells, and what was the other one....earth magic? The one that gave you war bears




It's been so long, I don't remember, but it was a frickin' fun game. I tended to do Life and Fire I think...nothing says "hello" like a meteor swarm on your opponents capital...

Age of Wonders (and it's two sequels) are very much spiritual successors to MoM, and I really enjoyed their storylines as well.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> MOO2 was the ultimate turn-based space strategy computer game for its time, and even had network and hot seat multiplayer.
> 
> MoM was Civilization with wizards, monsters and epic spells.
> 
> They were great games, but can be a nightmare to get running on modern computer systems because of their age.



So very, very true. DOSbox does a fairly good job. We actually have an old 486 around here somewhere that we have held on to just for old games. It's funny, when we get it out and set it up every now and then dshai and I fight over who gets the 486 when we go downstairs at night. LOL


----------



## Bloosquig

I don't think I ever played Master of Magic I should go look around for it online sometime.      Oh and hi hivers!   

Oh yeah and I DOSbox the original Xcom game sometimes.  Autopsy results in whee!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've never understood this.  It irritates me to no end.
> 
> What do you mean you can't find 640k of ram!  I have TWO FREAKING GIGABYTES!  GET IT TOGETHER!  Grrrrr.
> 
> Not that I'm bitter or anything.   :\



Or how about the "Not enough EMS"


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?
> 
> *innocent*



HA!


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Something tells me I should get that reference but I just cant think of it.



You ned a Wayback machine just to get that reference.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's been so long, I don't remember, but it was a frickin' fun game. I tended to do Life and Fire I think...nothing says "hello" like a meteor swarm on your opponents capital...
> 
> Age of Wonders (and it's two sequels) are very much spiritual successors to MoM, and I really enjoyed their storylines as well.



When did they come out?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> HA!



Yeah, I'm still not sure why the women don't buy this one.  I guess I just have a different experience than most.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> You ned a Wayback machine just to get that reference.



Dude, it's not that old.

Sheesh.  My roommate accused me of needing the machine because I made a Salt'n'Peppa joke yesterday.  Sherman and Peabody went hundreds of years into the past. . . the 80's is not exactly ancient history.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive never heard of that game?
> Is it any good?



They can be terrible to get running, but are a lot of fun. IMO These games were made when playability was more important in a game. So many games now it seems are just made to look pretty with great graphics. Not that I have anything against great graphics, but I'd rather have a game that is fun to play.


----------



## Heckler

Hi de hi de hi de hi! 
Ho de ho de ho de ho! 
Hee de hee de hee de hee! 
Ho oo waooo waoooo!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hi de hi de hi de hi!
> Ho de ho de ho de ho!
> Hee de hee de hee de hee!
> Ho oo waooo waoooo!



Are we not paying attention to you honey.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hi de hi de hi de hi!
> Ho de ho de ho de ho!
> Hee de hee de hee de hee!
> Ho oo waooo waoooo!



Minnie the Moocher?


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, it's not that old.
> 
> Sheesh.  My roommate accused me of needing the machine because I made a Salt'n'Peppa joke yesterday.  Sherman and Peabody went hundreds of years into the past. . . the 80's is not exactly ancient history.



I thought it was older than that.  I remember watching it as a kid, say early 70's.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Minnie the Moocher?



Correct!

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy!


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I don't think I ever played Master of Magic I should go look around for it online sometime.      Oh and hi hivers!
> 
> Oh yeah and I DOSbox the original Xcom game sometimes.  Autopsy results in whee!



Autopsy results?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> I thought it was older than that.  I remember watching it as a kid, say early 70's.



The show was, I was thinking about Salt'n'Peppa.  But it was certainly still showing when I was a child as well.  Born 1982.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Correct!
> 
> Big Bad Voodoo Daddy!



I was listening to the Swingers soundtrack earlier it has some good BBVD songs on it.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Correct!
> 
> Big Bad Voodoo Daddy!



I was thinking more Cab Calloway.


----------



## Aurora

If I keep eating these pretzels, I will never be hungry enough to want to make dinner.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Autopsy results?



For some reason, discussion of disections cause me anxiety.  Topic change time!

How was your nap?


----------



## Bloosquig

In xcom you had scientists that could research stuff like alien technology and do autopsy reports on aliens that would tell you weird facts.  It was always fun to learn more crap about the game.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Or how about the "Not enough EMS"




Yup, that one two. I'm sorry, EMS is irrelevant, why isn't my operating system adapting like MS SAID it could. 

Next time I reinstall my computer, I'm installing a damn "virtual computer" on it, and loading all the old games on whatever the appropriate operating system for them is. DOS 6.22 for teh WIN!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> For some reason, discussion of disections cause me anxiety.  Topic change time!
> 
> How was your nap?



LOL 

It was good. When I woke up, the guys were done putting in my new air conditioner. I am SO happy. 5K gone, but at least I won't die from the heat and humidity.


----------



## Heckler

Peabody's Improbable History first appeared in 1959!  

WABAC machine indeed!

Linkie


----------



## Bloosquig

Not being dead is a very good reason to install anything and probably worth 5g's.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was listening to the Swingers soundtrack earlier it has some good BBVD songs on it.



Ya know, I've never actually seen Swingers...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yup, that one two. I'm sorry, EMS is irrelevant, why isn't my operating system adapting like MS SAID it could.
> 
> Next time I reinstall my computer, I'm installing a damn "virtual computer" on it, and loading all the old games on whatever the appropriate operating system for them is. DOS 6.22 for teh WIN!



 Dshai just got a new computer. I'm not sure about this new widescreen monitor, but the computer runs well. He is gonna wipe the old one and reload everything. I may have to tell him to do the same for me. I think he has virtual machines on some of his other PC's, but that is for testing purposes (hacking and firewalls and all that fun kind of stuff he does for his job).


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> When did they come out?




Age of Wonders? Um, 99, 2002, and 2003....Age of Wonders, AoW: Wizard's Throne, and AoW: Shadow Magic...


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ya know, I've never actually seen Swingers...



I have.  My DM and his wife.  They look pretty much like normal people.  It's just kind of weird, because when she flirts with me, she means it.    

*not my scene*


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ya know, I've never actually seen Swingers...



That movie rocks.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have.  My DM and his wife.  They look pretty much like normal people.  It's just kind of weird, because when she flirts with me, she means it.
> 
> *not my scene*



I'm talking about the movie, goofy.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Not being dead is a very good reason to install anything and probably worth 5g's.



LOL Yeah


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My favorite Turn based game back in the day was Warlords 2: deluxe




I don't think I ever played that one. Civ, MOO, MoM, AoW, and a few others I can't remember the acronyms for anymore...

And then RPG games, and slowly got into the FPS's late in life. Much to my friends' chagrin - I tend to be the dead eye shot amidst most of them, which has caused them no nd of frustration when they suggest deathmatch, whereas I much prefer to play with the other humans against nastty, vicious, evil AI.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the movie, goofy.



A-hyuck.





Gawrsh!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai just got a new computer. I'm not sure about this new widescreen monitor, but the computer runs well. He is gonna wipe the old one and reload everything. I may have to tell him to do the same for me. I think he has virtual machines on some of his other PC's, but that is for testing purposes (hacking and firewalls and all that fun kind of stuff he does for his job).




A friend of mine runs some BBS software on a virtual machine off his linux box for a group of us who all play the same MMO so we can have a place to post cool finds without having to resort to the actual game boards (Blech!) And several of the Linux distros he's been showing me now come with virtualization software onboard, so you can install Dos and Windows inside to have a safe computer playground. It's ahoot. I really need to get my ass in gear and learn more linux.


----------



## Aurora

We used to have a Swingers club here in Dayton. It recently shut down. There were all these people on the news hurrah-ing the closing of it. I guess I just never cared. It was a little well-kept building in the midst of a bunch of strip clubs. They didn't advertise, and they didn't even have a sign up. You only knew it was there if someone pointed it out and told you what it was. It never bothered me.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I really need to get my ass in gear and learn more linux.



Dshai says the same thing.....about himself....not you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai says the same thing.....about himself....not you.




Good, because you should worry if your husband is having any thoughts about my ass....


----------



## Aurora

My daughter refuses to keep her shoes on when we are in the house. It is cold in my basement, and her little feet must be freezing! 



Kylee just patted her belly and goes "baby".


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good, because you should worry if your husband is having any thoughts about my ass....



ROFL


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter refuses to keep her shoes on when we are in the house. It is cold in my basement, and her little feet must be freezing!




Hmmm...lessee if this'll work a second time...

KYLEE!  PUT YOUR SHOES ON OR YOU'LL CATCH A COLD!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good, because you should worry if your husband is having any thoughts about my ass....



I dunno, you do have a very shapely rear.

Not that I'm standing behind you, looking at it or anything.

No, really.  I'm not there.  Don't bother turning around.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> KYLEE!  PUT YOUR SHOES ON OR YOU'LL CATCH A COLD!



Kylee sticks her tongue out and explains to silly Uncle Heckler that cold is a misnomer, and that it is caused by a virus, nothing to do with temperature.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Kylee sticks her tongue out and explains to silly Uncle Heckler that cold is a misnomer, and that it is caused by a virus, nothing to do with temperature.



What!  Don't you sass your Uncle Heckler.  You keep that up and I'll...I'll...

meh, I got nothin'.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dunno, you do have a very shapely rear.
> 
> Not that I'm standing behind you, looking at it or anything.
> 
> No, really.  I'm not there.  Don't bother turning around.




That'd be pretty difficult, given that I'm sitting down...

Don't make me call out the French Cuisine SWAT team on you...


----------



## Aurora

Believe it or not, she has now had them on for about 5 minutes and isn't taking them off.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That'd be pretty difficult, given that I'm sitting down...
> 
> Don't make me call out the French Cuisine SWAT team on you...



Maybe people would be afraid if you said the swat team, but add the Frenchie part and it will just make most people laugh.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Maybe people would be afraid if you said the swat team, but add the Frenchie part and it will just make most people laugh.



I *think* he's making a frog's leg threat.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, she has now had them on for about 5 minutes and isn't taking them off.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I *think* he's making a frog's leg threat.



That makes more sense. 

Sorry the pregnancy brain thing plus the blonde hair means I am not always on top of my game of late. LOL


----------



## Aurora

It's a good thing I like the Little Mermaid. Kylee wants to watch it at least once a day.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> That makes more sense.
> 
> Sorry the pregnancy brain thing plus the blonde hair means I am not always on top of my game of late. LOL




It's ok, you can laugh, I'm not threatening to frickasee your legs.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry the pregnancy brain thing plus the blonde hair means I am not always on top of my game of late. LOL



Blonde and pregnant?

Two times the brains, two times the thinking power?  Or is Korbin to be blonde as well?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's a good thing I like the Little Mermaid. Kylee wants to watch it at least once a day.



Where t'ings are hotta, under the watta, under da sea!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's a good thing I like the Little Mermaid. Kylee wants to watch it at least once a day.



Well, no wonder she won't wear her shoes.  Mermaids don't wear shoes.


----------



## Heckler

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, no wonder she won't wear her shoes.  Mermaids don't wear shoes.



Make her watch Pinnochio.  IIRC, Giapetto was a cobbler.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> IIRC, Giapetto was a cobbler.



Fairly sure he was, you know, a toymaker.  A carver of wood.  I suppose he could have made wooden shoes, but they're not very Italian.


Try the elves and the shoemaker.


----------



## The_Warlock

Well, I'm outta here, take care all...


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Blonde and pregnant?
> 
> Two times the brains, two times the thinking power?  Or is Korbin to be blonde as well?



No idea. Kylee is blonde. I believe that brown hair (from dshai) is dominant though. So, I am not sure what the chances are that this one will come out blonde as well. You can never tell which alleles a person is going to pass to their children though. My friend in blonde haired and blue eyed. She married a 1/2 african- 1/2 German man and they had a fair-skinned, blonde-haired, blue-eyed baby. You can tell he is his son though because of his facial structure, but that is it.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I'm outta here, take care all...



Later Warlock.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I am not sure what the chances are that this one will come out blonde as well.



1 in 4 comes to mind, but it's been a while since I studied it.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fairly sure he was, you know, a toymaker.  A carver of wood.  I suppose he could have made wooden shoes, but they're not very Italian.
> 
> 
> Try the elves and the shoemaker.



I think you may be correct.

Make her watch Pinnocio anyway.  Teach her not to lie.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1 in 4 comes to mind, but it's been a while since I studied it.



When I was pregnant with Kylee I had founf this site that you plugged in hair color, and eye color from everyone in both parents families and it told you the percentage chances of different outcomes. There was only an 11% chance of a blue eyed baby, but Kylee still has her blue eyes. Normally, if they are going to change, they do by about 1 to 1.5 years of age.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I think you may be correct.
> 
> Make her watch Pinnocio anyway.  Teach her not to lie.



He was a toymaker.


----------



## Aurora

Chocolate chip cookies are good.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1 in 4 comes to mind, but it's been a while since I studied it.



From what little I recall, that'll work if Dshai's genes are Brown/Blonde.  If he's Brown/Brown it's 0 in 4.

Just to be sure, I think Aurora should have 4 kids and we can count how many are blondes.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Make her watch Pinnocio anyway.  Teach her not to lie.



Or just watch Shrek 2.

Tell a lie!
What should I say?
Anything, say you're wearing women's underwear!
I - I'm wearing women's underwear.
Nothing happened.
ARE you wearing women's underwear?
No!  *nose grows*


----------



## Aurora

Dshai is going to see Transformers tomorrow without me.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Chocolate chip cookies are good.



Indeed!

*jealous*


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or just watch Shrek 2.
> 
> Tell a lie!
> What should I say?
> Anything, say you're wearing women's underwear!
> I - I'm wearing women's underwear.
> Nothing happened.
> ARE you wearing women's underwear?
> No!  *nose grows*



LOL


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> He was a toymaker.



Yes, yes he was.

I'd like to say I had a blonde moment, but all this dark hair...


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai is going to see Transformers tomorrow without me.



Why without you?

*kind of sad that Catherine thinks "Transformers? Ugh, that movie looks terrible..."*
*still has a lot of friends to see it with*


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> From what little I recall, that'll work if Dshai's genes are Brown/Blonde.  If he's Brown/Brown it's 0 in 4.
> 
> Just to be sure, I think Aurora should have 4 kids and we can count how many are blondes.



Well, if his genes are Brown/Brown then I am in trouble. LOL


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, if his genes are Brown/Brown then I am in trouble. LOL



'specially if the milk man is blonde.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why without you?
> 
> *kind of sad that Catherine thinks "Transformers? Ugh, that movie looks terrible..."*
> *still has a lot of friends to see it with*



 :\ 
I guess she must have her good points.   

Catherine is a good name. Uppity sounding, but it could be worse, she could be named Jennifer. The name Jennifer just screams blonde cheerleader....wait......damn. 

He is going with some friends (Enkhidu, Fett, and Bubbalicious here on ENW). We haven't found a sitter and I don't want to ask the same person who watched her last week.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess she must have her good points.



Yeah, I keep looking for them.    


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Catherine is a good name. Uppity sounding, but it could be worse



So you've met her.     


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> she could be named Jennifer. The name Jennifer just screams blonde cheerleader....wait......damn.



Yeah . . . nice AIM screenname by the way.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I keep looking for them.



Maybe on the 2nd date. You did get a kiss on the first one.


----------



## Aeson

I had connection problems ever since I got home. Connectile dysfunction.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good, because you should worry if your husband is having any thoughts about my ass....



He's thought about kicking mine.


----------



## Aurora

I just read the birth story that Takyris linked to in his "my son" thread. That really was a good read. I laughed out loud a couple times actually. At one point I couldn't breathe I was laughing so hard and dshai was like "did you just get to the attacks of opportunity part?" (He read it earlier today, and had told me to read it cause it was so funny.)


----------



## megamania

'allo and salutations hive.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo and salutations hive.



Hello Mega. I think we are the only ones here, and I am only here for a few.


----------



## Aurora

And now my few minutes are up! "Time ta bed" as Kylee would say!


----------



## megamania

buggers!    I worked an hour of overtime to pop in and everyone is gone or going quickly!



I need a life.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai is going to see Transformers tomorrow without me.





I'm hoping to take Tim this Saturday.  It'll be a part of his B-day.  He turns 9 on the 8th.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just read the birth story that Takyris linked to in his "my son" thread. That really was a good read. I laughed out loud a couple times actually. At one point I couldn't breathe I was laughing so hard and dshai was like "did you just get to the attacks of opportunity part?" (He read it earlier today, and had told me to read it cause it was so funny.)





I printed it out to show a few friends at work.   Several buns in the oven including a first timer.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Chocolate chip cookies are good.





don't tell the doctor but the soft chocolate chip cookies with vanilla or mint ice cream is truely delicious and requires further taste testing.  Maybe Chocolate ice cream this time.....


----------



## megamania

oh wait!   Chocolate Peanut Butter Ice Cream!   ohhhhhhh......ahhhhhh.....uuuummmmm..... better than sex.......NOT!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> oh wait!   Chocolate Peanut Butter Ice Cream!   ohhhhhhh......ahhhhhh.....uuuummmmm..... better than sex.......NOT!



How about sex with chocolate peanut butter ice cream?


----------



## Mycanid

Hey folks. Made it to LA ... and promptly performed computer surgery on a friends laptop    ... and am retiring soon to bed. 

For those who haven't ... you hafta check out Treebore's Power Metal in Finnish played by a squirrel thread.


----------



## hafrogman

Congrats to Mega for post number 25,000.

Do you think maybe we have a problem?



Hi.  My name is John, and I'm a hiver.


----------



## Aurora

Thank you John. Tell us your story.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thank you John. Tell us your story.



Well, it's the story
of a lovely lady. . . 
who didn't have any kids for years after she married a man who was not named Brady.


----------



## Aeson

morning everyone.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thank you John. Tell us your story.




Do we REALLY need to hear his story? I mean, he's just a mutant frog...I'm sure there's already a comic book or japanese anime movie about it. And that'll have more impossibly endowed women than anything he can share...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> morning everyone.




Mornin!

How's life?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Do we REALLY need to hear his story? I mean, he's just a mutant frog...I'm sure there's already a comic book or japanese anime movie about it.



Haven't met a comic or anime about it. . . but there is a song about it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> morning everyone.



*waves*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Haven't met a comic or anime about it. . . but there is a song about it.




That sounds like the seed of a hysterical modern RPG campaign..."Hot Frogs on the Loose"...HA!


----------



## Aurora

Morning everyone.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Morning everyone.




Hola!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mornin!
> 
> How's life?



Pretty craptastic.


----------



## Aurora

Speaking of crap, I need to go change Kylee's diaper and get myself some breakfast/lunch. I am thinking about boiling some eggs to make egg salad for lunch tomorrow. I likes egg salad sandwiches....with no onion of course


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Pretty craptastic.



How we doin'?
Same as always.
That bad, huh?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Speaking of crap, I need to go change Kylee's diaper and get myself some breakfast/lunch. I am thinking about boiling some eggs to make egg salad for lunch tomorrow. I likes egg salad sandwiches....with no onion of course



You don't put onion in egg salad. You put in tuna salad.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How we doin'?
> Same as always.
> That bad, huh?



Maybe I should just comment on when it's going good. Those will be  less often.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe I should just comment on when it's going good. Those will be  less often.



Nah, if you can't bitch to random people on the internet, who can you bitch to?  We're here to support, and offer pointless, useless, trivial or otherwise unhelpful advice.  You comment whenever you have something to get off your chest.  We can't promise anything else, but we'll listen, and commiserate.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't put onion in egg salad. You put in tuna salad.



Well, I don't put onion in anything. LOL

I don't put relish in it either. I chop up dill pickles into little bits instead. I don't like relish for some reason. Even the dill kind.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, if you can't bitch to random people on the internet, who can you bitch to?  We're here to support, and offer pointless, useless, trivial or otherwise unhelpful advice.  You comment whenever you have something to get off your chest.  We can't promise anything else, but we'll listen, and commiserate.



you forgot point and laugh at


----------



## Mycanid

TA DA!

One rested fungus served up and ready to go out and conquer ... umm ...    ... something.

Hmm.

Hiya folks!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> you forgot point and laugh at



*sigh*
Geez, Aurora.  What part of "BEHIND HIS BACK" escapes your notice?

Blonde much?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One rested fungus served up and ready to go out and conquer ... umm ...    ... something.



Run away!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> TA DA!
> 
> One rested fungus served up and ready to go out and conquer ... umm ...    ... something.
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Hiya folks!



How long are you in LA Myc?

And Good morning


----------



## Mycanid

*Brushes the dirt off of his person.*

ANybody check out the power metal Finnish squirrel this morning?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> How long are you in LA Myc?
> 
> And Good morning




Oh, I hop on the plane in about an hour or so. Munchings and crunchings first.

I will be VERY glad to get back home!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anybody check out the power metal Finnish squirrel this morning?



Saw it last night.  I've been passing it around my friends.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> Geez, Aurora.  What part of "BEHIND HIS BACK" escapes your notice?
> 
> Blonde much?




It's not easy being green Hafrog ....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, if you can't bitch to random people on the internet, who can you bitch to?  We're here to support, and offer pointless, useless, trivial or otherwise unhelpful advice.  You comment whenever you have something to get off your chest.  We can't promise anything else, but we'll listen, and commiserate.




Hmm, that certainly does seem to sum up lots IMing and forum posting> I try to give useful advice, but that only works if I'm presented with enough data.

Invariably, on the net, enough data is never presented in social circles...

I'll go flip the switch to useless information and strange song lyrics as life lessons...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Saw it last night.  I've been passing it around my friends.




Somebody obviously had too much time on their hands. It was hard to believe the calamity. Yes ... too much time on their hands and it was ticking away with their sanity.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *Brushes the dirt off of his person.*
> 
> ANybody check out the power metal Finnish squirrel this morning?



Yeah, Kylee and I watched it. She thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Mycanid

Dunno about the pine cone golem though....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, Kylee and I watched it. She thought it was pretty cool




Which means she laughed so hard she almost fell off your lap?


----------



## Mycanid

I like onions.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dunno about the pine cone golem though....



I'm waiting for it to be statted.

Flaming Burst [EX]: Wherever the Pine Golem is receives fire damage, there is a 25% chance that the cone will burst, spraying a 15 ft radius with deadly seed shrapnel.  All creatures in the radius take 5d6 damage, Reflex DC 20 for half.  This DC is constitution based.  This ability will only trigger once per encounter.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I like onions.



I like
I like to party.


From New York to San Franciso
And inter-city disco.


----------



## Mycanid

Alright folks ... gonna go get ready. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> you forgot point and laugh at



Big meanie.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Big meanie.




At least until she gives birth, then she'll go back to being a svelte meanie...


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I like onions.



So do I. Aurora on the other hand hates them. I think it could be a racial hatred. They could be her favored enemy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> So do I. Aurora on the other hand hates them. I think it could be a racial hatred. They could be her favored enemy.




Unless, it's actually a SQ/Vulnerability - she takes 50% more damage from onion-based attacks...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> At least until she gives birth, then she'll go back to being a svelte meanie...



She could have post-partum depression.

Than she'd be a blue meanie.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> At least until she gives birth, then she'll go back to being a svelte meanie...



I'm not sure about that. She's a big girl.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Unless, it's actually a SQ/Vulnerability - she takes 50% more damage from onion-based attacks...



Ah the dreaded VegeDragon.  With it's Onion Breath.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I like onions.



The only onions I can stomach are deep fried ones, but they have to be thin onion rings not think ones. We have a sports bar here that has Vidalia Onion straws; they are very yummy.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah the dreaded VegeDragon.  With it's Onion Breath.



Almost as feared as the terrible Draco Italiano.

Garlic Breath!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She could have post-partum depression.
> 
> Than she'd be a blue meanie.



Chances are, you will be correct. I had PPD after Kylee. Statistics say I'll have it this time too.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about that. She's a big girl.



*putting Aeson on ignore*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> *putting Aeson on ignore*




"He chose...Poorly."


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... well if Aurora dunna like da onions then she better warn me ahead of time if she tries to give me a surprise visit.   

I acually have some friends in Walla Walla who are DEATHLY allergic to onions who, through some strange twist of circumstances, have some to be called the "onion werewolves". Maybe they have midwest versions too?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Almost as feared as the terrible Draco Italiano.
> 
> Garlic Breath!




The Paisiano variation found in far northern Cali is particularly devastating....  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good, because you should worry if your husband is having any thoughts about my ass....




So should I be worried that we had 500 posts worth of discussion about my ass?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Almost as feared as the terrible Draco Italiano.
> 
> Garlic Breath!




I'm not afraid, I'm immune to their detrimental effect...besides, garlic-based dragons are tasty...


----------



## Mycanid

Well, my host INSISTS on frying up some potato pancakes for me ... so I decided to come back and carry on inside the hive for a little more.   

I like homemade potato pancakes too!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So should I be worried that we had 500 posts worth of discussion about my ass?




Consider it a sign of affection.  Among other things.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *putting Aeson on ignore*



I'm sorry.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, my host INSISTS on frying up some potato pancakes for me ... so I decided to come back and carry on inside the hive for a little more.
> 
> I like homemade potato pancakes too!



Mmmm

(as long as there are no onions in them)


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai is going to see Transformers tomorrow without me.




I saw it last night


WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO! 

IT

WAS

AWESOME!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So should I be worried that we had 500 posts worth of discussion about my ass?



Yeah, I never did find those.

Still, at only 2% of the total hive, it's not much of a conversation topic.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So should I be worried that we had 500 posts worth of discussion about my ass?




Good morning dearie!   

Hows things for you today? I will be travelling back home soon. Is it roasting up there? In LA it is already to hot for me.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I saw it last night
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!
> 
> IT
> 
> WAS
> 
> AWESOME!



*jealous*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I saw it last night
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!
> 
> IT
> 
> WAS
> 
> AWESOME!




Likes giant battle robots....check.

What? Just continuing the list of positive traits...


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sorry.



Don't tell us.
Tell her.

Oh wait, you can't.

*point* *laugh*


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm
> 
> (as long as there are no onions in them)




I am beginning to seriously consider the possibility of your being an onion werewolf....   

But no ... no onions. He has never made em before ... so it will be a sort of an ... experiment.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> In LA it is already to hot for me.  :\



LA is gross. Smoggy and hot and just plain yucky if you ask me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning dearie!
> 
> Hows things for you today? I will be travelling back home soon. Is it roasting up there? In LA it is already to hot for me.  :\




Nah, not roasting yet. I would have been on sooner but I had a dental appointment.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm
> 
> (as long as there are no onions in them)




I likes mine fried, with sour cream....mmmmm.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I saw it last night
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!
> 
> IT
> 
> WAS
> 
> AWESOME!




I have heard mixed reviews. Can you elaborate a little?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I likes mine fried, with sour cream....mmmmm.



Mmmm

~likes sour cream. The thicker and richer the better.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Likes giant battle robots....check.
> 
> What? Just continuing the list of positive traits...




I am hoping they still have the sound from the transformers cartoon they made when changing ... or something like that.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Likes giant battle robots....check.
> 
> What? Just continuing the list of positive traits...



Sadly a rare trait it seems.

Gettin' ready for tonight.
Got the friends.
Got the Season 1 DVDs.
Got the 1987 movie if I decide that I need to restore my faith in the franchise.
I'm all set.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't tell us.
> Tell her.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't.
> 
> *point* *laugh*




Now, now. That's just mean. 

Does that make you a Green Meanie? Or a Lean Green Mean Machine?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LA is gross. Smoggy and hot and just plain yucky if you ask me.




Mrahvahl zhahmee-air!

Totally in agreement!....

But I have friends here, so I can endure it for a while.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, not roasting yet. I would have been on sooner but I had a dental appointment.




Bleh....

Obviously your wisdom teeth were not yanked out, so that's a plus.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm
> 
> ~likes sour cream. The thicker and richer the better.




Yes....


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't tell us.
> Tell her.
> 
> Oh wait, you can't.
> 
> *point* *laugh*



Unless you quote it! LOL

*takes Aeson off ignore*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I never did find those.
> 
> Still, at only 2% of the total hive, it's not much of a conversation topic.




Seems mornings and food are the most common topics in here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have heard mixed reviews. Can you elaborate a little?




I understand the need to modernize it. That being said there was enough old-school hommage to placate me. My only real complaint was with the naming of one of the Decepticons: Devistator. Devistator was a combination of 5 robots and this one was just one robot.

Great visuals, amazing sound and a good storyline. Easily one of the best action movies I have ever seen. I will probably go back at least 2 more times and see it.

I will answer any questions but remember not to ask what you dont really want to know the answer too.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bleh....
> 
> Obviously your wisdom teeth were not yanked out, so that's a plus.



Reading that made my teeth hurt.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, now. That's just mean.



I tease because I care?


Or because I'm a black hearted little bastard.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Unless you quote it! LOL
> 
> *takes Aeson off ignore*



Thank you. I really am sorry.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bleh....
> 
> Obviously your wisdom teeth were not yanked out, so that's a plus.




Nope, still have them. I have a cavity though I need to get filled. I hate the Dentist's drill....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sadly a rare trait it seems.
> 
> Gettin' ready for tonight.
> Got the friends.
> Got the Season 1 DVDs.
> Got the 1987 movie if I decide that I need to restore my faith in the franchise.
> I'm all set.




Too much "rocking out" accompaniment to the movie IMO ... especially held strongly after a week of goth and doom and black and death metal bands playing until 2:00 am.   

I tell you they were so loud the ground would literally shake from the base even though the stage was far away.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Unless you quote it! LOL
> 
> *takes Aeson off ignore*



Err. . . right.  Um, I meant to do that.

You're welcome Aeson.  It was all for you.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I tease because I care?
> 
> 
> Or because I'm a black hearted little bastard.




Option 2, definitely...


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Reading that made my teeth hurt.




Yeah ... I still got my top two wisdom teeth to be yanked, so vicodin will again be my friend in the near future.  :\


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes....



Do you have UNOS where you live? They use the best damn sour cream there that I have ever had. Thick and rich and creamy. They don't have many things there that come with sour cream, but I always get something that has sour cream when I go


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, still have them. I have a cavity though I need to get filled. I hate the Dentist's drill....




Good, no one is SUPPOSED to like that kind of drilling...

Got my Wisdom teeth out all at once. That was a fun hour and a half with local anesthetic...but damn did I have to pee afterwards...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, still have them. I have a cavity though I need to get filled. I hate the Dentist's drill....




I always think of the famous Cosby routine whenever I am in the chair. Down here in LA I have a friend who owns several offices who will do all my work for free (including wisdom teeth and other such surgery) so at least the environment i not "scary" per se. He is an absolute riot. But when the "whirrr" begins and I begin to smell smoke .... Well, you know.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have UNOS where you live? They use the best damn sour cream there that I have ever had. Thick and rich and creamy. They don't have many things there that come with sour cream, but I always get something that has sour cream when I go





Salt and Vinegar Pringles dipped in sour cream....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err. . . right.  Um, I meant to do that.
> 
> You're welcome Aeson.  It was all for you.



Thank you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have UNOS where you live? They use the best damn sour cream there that I have ever had. Thick and rich and creamy. They don't have many things there that come with sour cream, but I always get something that has sour cream when I go




I think we still have one down in Holyoke...but I've never really been...their ads and menu have never screamed "Great food!" to me...


----------



## Aurora

I had 2 mouth surgeries in '98 (one for wisdom teeth and the other took half the roof of my mouth to expose a floating tooth) both times I was knocked out and I felt terrible afterwards. We never figured out why until I had my gal bladder out Jan of '05. The nurses freaked out and said that in the future I needed to tell the anesthesiologist that I have problems coming out of anesthesia. :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Salt and Vinegar Pringles dipped in sour cream....mmmmmmmm




Bleah! Vinegar evil!!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think we still have one down in Holyoke...but I've never really been...their ads and menu have never screamed "Great food!" to me...



Yes, but now it should scream "GREAT SOUR CREAM"


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bleah! Vinegar evil!!



I like malt vinegar on fried fish. Mmmmm

For me reg vinegar was an aquired taste. Same with pickles.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had 2 mouth surgeries in '98 (one for wisdom teeth and the other took half the roof of my mouth to expose a floating tooth) both times I was knocked out and I felt terrible afterwards. We never figured out why until I had my gal bladder out Jan of '05. The nurses freaked out and said that in the future I needed to tell the anesthesiologist that I have problems coming out of anesthesia. :\




See, it's horror stories of general anesthesia that made me say local for my wisdom teeth. And luckily they hadn't start to wrap yet, except one, so it was mostly cut, cut, cut, drill, drill, drill, Pop! More local, repeat. Until the last one that had wrapped it's root just down past the bottom of the jaw ridge...that required a few extra drills and yanks...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but now it should scream "GREAT SOUR CREAM"




That's not on their signs.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like malt vinegar on fried fish. Mmmmm
> 
> For me reg vinegar was an aquired taste. Same with pickles.




The smell of vinegar reminds me of the smell of fresh cow manure...

Thus...

Bleah!


----------



## Aurora

Kylee is learning to jump. It is really cute. (Of course, everything she does is cute- I'm her mother.) Anyways, she squats down like she is about to sit down in a chair, looks at her feet (this is what I find cute- she has to look at her feet in order to jump) and then tries to spring upwards. She only gets maybe a inch off the ground.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The smell of vinegar reminds me of the smell of fresh cow manure...
> 
> Thus...
> 
> Bleah!



LOL That's okay. I think that skunk stank smells like greasy potato chips. Weird.....I know.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL That's okay. I think that skunk stank smells like greasy potato chips. Weird.....I know.




Ewwwww


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is learning to jump. It is really cute. (Of course, everything she does is cute- I'm her mother.) Anyways, she squats down like she is about to sit down in a chair, looks at her feet (this is what I find cute- she has to look at her feet in order to jump) and then tries to spring upwards. She only gets maybe a inch off the ground.



Just wait until Korbin is born.


One bouncing baby boy.  A good three feet off the floor on a good rebound.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just wait until Korbin is born.
> 
> 
> One bouncing baby boy.  A good three feet off the floor on a good rebound.



LOL Nice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning Hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good  Morning Hivers.



you people never learn.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seems mornings and food are the most common topics in here.



Apparently.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> you people never learn.



Well, _I am_ having a *GOOD* morning.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, _I am_ having a *GOOD* morning.




He's just a Frog-Hobbit blend, he likes to control how "good" is applied to any morning to let you know just how respectable he thinks you are...

The really disturbing part is the furry frog feet...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya TOW. How are you doing today?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya TOW. How are you doing today?




Pretty good, the work day is more than half over, tomorrow is the 4th for grilling goodness, and most of the stupid that's been happening with the rush jobs is more or less on hold until the 5th.

There's been gaming, good conversation, and much amusement over the past few days. So...good.

You?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You?



Doing alright. My parents gave me an ultimatum: completely clean my room or no GenCon. So, I'm taking it one day at a time, and it'll get done. 

I am a little annoyed at the situation however. I mean, my SSD pays for my rent and I don't think a landlord would care how messy an apartment is, so long as they got their money.


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing alright. My parents gave me an ultimatum: completely clean my room or no GenCon. So, I'm taking it one day at a time, and it'll get done.
> 
> I am a little annoyed at the situation however. I mean, my SSD pays for my rent and I don't think a landlord would care how messy an apartment is, so long as they got their money.




As long as there aren't insects, slime molds, or other health hazards, not particularly.

But then, most landlords aren't the parents, and that brings with it a certain dictatorial allowance regardless of actual age.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing alright. My parents gave me an ultimatum: completely clean my room or no GenCon. So, I'm taking it one day at a time, and it'll get done.
> 
> I am a little annoyed at the situation however. I mean, my SSD pays for my rent and I don't think a landlord would care how messy an apartment is, so long as they got their money.



It's their house. You aren't thinking like a parent and a home-owner. Personally, I am a messy, cluttered person, but it's my house, so I can be. Of course, I hate it but that's besides the point, I am getting better at being a housewife. Now if dshai and Kylee would learn to pck up after themselves!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but now it should scream "GREAT SOUR CREAM"




I can eat sour cream by itself.  Guacomole too!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay, hivers, it is time for me to start on my room, so until later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can eat sour cream by itself.  Guacomole too!



Count me in as another that loves Guacomole. Then again, I've been known to add two whole avacados in my salads.


----------



## Aurora

I don't care for guacamole


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Count me in as another that loves Guacomole. Then again, I've been known to add two whole avacados in my salads.



Wow, they are good for you, but you can get too much of a good thing


----------



## Aurora

I'm talking to my little brother over IM. He already has a girlfriend that he is "in love with" at school. LOL Of course, there are 2 other girls that like him that he is interested in as well. My brother cracks me up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't care for guacamole




On the Border has a appetizer called Guacamole Live! Where they make it right there at your table, and you can yea or nay any of the normal ingredients. 

It's leaps and bounds better than pre-made/mass produced.

And it's fun to watch and talk with the waitress.


----------



## Aurora

Considering I don't care for the main ingrediant, I don't think that would make much difference.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Considering I don't care for the main ingrediant, I don't think that would make much difference.




Understandable, but that's why you use it to keep your other dining guests busy while you eat the appetizers you like...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Understandable, but that's why you use it to keep your other dining guests busy while you eat the appetizers you like...



Mmmm TGIFridays has fried green beans on their appetizer list now. They are SO YUMMY! Kylee really likes them too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Pickles, Onions, and Sausages are good too!


----------



## Aurora

All right, I am off to grab a bite to eat and take a nap. Later guys


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm TGIFridays has fried green beans on their appetizer list now. They are SO YUMMY! Kylee really likes them too.




See, that'd sound good to me, if I liked green beans more...chuckle


----------



## megamania

and she does it again.... the moment I arrive......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm talking to my little brother over IM. He already has a girlfriend that he is "in love with" at school. LOL Of course, there are 2 other girls that like him that he is interested in as well. My brother cracks me up.





age?


----------



## megamania

anyone stay or did everyone run for the hills..... Andy is here RUN!


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> and she does it again.... the moment I arrive......




That's because you are merely her alternate identity. 

The question is, which of you can leap tall buildings in a single bound, or shoot death rays from your eyes?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> anyone stay or did everyone run for the hills..... Andy is here RUN!




I am still here Mega!


----------



## megamania

Its been a bad day in a bad week in a bad series of weeks.    I need a perk-me-up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still here Mega!




Are you sure? I think Galeros is simply a group hallucination...how else could he be THAT weird?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi Mega.

Bye Mega.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's because you are merely her alternate identity.
> 
> The question is, which of you can leap tall buildings in a single bound, or shoot death rays from your eyes?




people step on me regularly


feels like death here



I am the clutz then.... me and the four personalities I hold within me somewhat in check


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am still here Mega!





complete with a smiley face.   How goes it G.


----------



## Wereserpent

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I think Galeros is simply a group hallucination...how else could he be THAT weird?




Can Group hallucinations eat pop-tarts and drink Mt. Dew?  I think not!


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I think Galeros is simply a group hallucination...how else could he be THAT weird?





illusions from a computer virus.   we are all infected.   All of the hive are one.....


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> complete with a smiley face.   How goes it G.




Fine, I have mostly been playing the Wii and hanging out with friends when I get the chance to.  Sucks that it is already July!  I want it to be the begiining of June again!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi Mega.
> 
> Bye Mega.





high.....


ah.....


buy.....

BUGGERS!


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Can Group hallucinations eat pop-tarts and drink Mt. Dew?  I think not!




ah cheese & rice!    FOOD!    sooooooo hungry but no food....no money....... only a grumply (something like a gremlin) in my tummy


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:
			
		

> Can Group hallucinations eat pop-tarts and drink Mt. Dew?  I think not!




But if it's a hallucination, why not?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fine, I have mostly been playing the Wii and hanging out with friends when I get the chance to.  Sucks that it is already July!  I want it to be the begiining of June again!





That's the way the die tumbles............


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> That's the way the die tumbles............




One time it tumbled off the table!


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if it's a hallucination, why not?





I and the grumpilies want to hallucinate pepperoni pizza with extra cheese and onions and green peppers washed down with ice cold diet dew or beer.......


food


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> people step on me regularly
> 
> feels like death here
> 
> I am the clutz then.... me and the four personalities I hold within me somewhat in check




When you say "here", do mean here in the virtual, or there  where you are, which is here for you?

I think you don't give yourself enough credit...


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> One time it tumbled off the table!





when that happens here we dive after the die.  They tend to disappear otherwise.


----------



## megamania

In today's econony.... name something that isn't going up.


----------



## megamania

The answer:

wages


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> I and the grumpilies want to hallucinate pepperoni pizza with extra cheese and onions and green peppers washed down with ice cold diet dew or beer.......
> 
> 
> food




That would be a grand superpower - though not necessarily for crimefighting. 

Food materialization...mmm...


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> When you say "here", do mean here in the virtual, or there  where you are, which is here for you?
> 
> I think you don't give yourself enough credit...





I'm just totally burned out.  I have to hate nearly everything in my life and that leads to dispair which well..... I have a bad history involving that one.


speaking of which.   Its nearly 3pm.   I gotta go.


----------



## megamania

oh-   not to worry you guys.....


if I don't come around for a while its because....

1. no phone (have not paid in 3 months)

2. no internet (2 months)

3. Wife and I have a drag out knock down on expences and life.... overdue.

4.  I clean out the bank accounts and drive until I run out of money then live off the state I end up in.     With what I have for money vs gas prices.....From Vermont I will reach no further than maybe Western Penn.

Have a happy 4th.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bye Mega!


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> oh-   not to worry you guys.....
> 
> 
> if I don't come around for a while its because....
> 
> 1. no phone (have not paid in 3 months)
> 
> 2. no internet (2 months)
> 
> 3. Wife and I have a drag out knock down on expences and life.... overdue.
> 
> 4.  I clean out the bank accounts and drive until I run out of money then live off the state I end up in.     With what I have for money vs gas prices.....From Vermont I will reach no further than maybe Western Penn.
> 
> Have a happy 4th.




I'd say "good luck with that" normally to a laundry list, but it's not a thing that sounds like good luck would actually help.

Take care man, and here's hoping something comes your way.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> oh-   not to worry you guys.....
> 
> 
> if I don't come around for a while its because....
> 
> 1. no phone (have not paid in 3 months)
> 
> 2. no internet (2 months)
> 
> 3. Wife and I have a drag out knock down on expences and life.... overdue.
> 
> 4.  I clean out the bank accounts and drive until I run out of money then live off the state I end up in.     With what I have for money vs gas prices.....From Vermont I will reach no further than maybe Western Penn.
> 
> Have a happy 4th.




I hope things work out for you Mega.  I know how money troubles can be sometimes.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> On the Border has a appetizer called Guacamole Live!



The fact that On the Border has a location in Massachusets amuses me to no end.  When it's in Arizona, I'll grant that it is indeed on the border. . . Massachusets, not so much.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The fact that On the Border has a location in Massachusets amuses me to no end.  When it's in Arizona, I'll grant that it is indeed on the border. . . Massachusets, not so much.




It's on the border of Zoots and B'Shara's....

chuckle


----------



## Dog Moon

Awww, my Community Supporter Account just died.  

I would be happy to purchase another yea, but I can't because they only accept PayPal.  Punks.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww, my Community Supporter Account just died.
> 
> I would be happy to purchase another yea, but I can't because they only accept PayPal.  Punks.



I can't send you anymore PMs? Now I have to flirt with you in public?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm just totally burned out.  I have to hate nearly everything in my life and that leads to dispair which well..... I have a bad history involving that one.
> 
> 
> speaking of which.   Its nearly 3pm.   I gotta go.



I know how you feel. We should get together and get drunk one night. We'll bring a couple guns along and see what happens.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> age?



My brother is 24. He garners a lot of attention from girls. Sometimes I wonder about the reasons behind it. In the end, he is handsome (albeit very short for a male, he's maybe 5'3), and fun to be around. He does, however, have a horrible temper and a jealous streak a mile wide. I have often thought he needed counseling just for those 2 things. Not to mention the whole dealing with being deaf in a hearing world.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know how you feel. We should get together and get drunk one night. We'll bring a couple guns along and see what happens.



That sounds like a horrible idea!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds like a horrible idea!



Agreed.  I vote no on the Russian Roulette.


If anything, you should go out dueling, old skool.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds like a horrible idea!



I didn't say it was a good idea. 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> If anything, you should go out dueling, old skool.



I hadn't worked out the details.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I hadn't worked out the details.



Single shot pistols at twenty paces.

Winner has to aknowledge that fate/diety of their choice/the universe/kismet wants them to live.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Single shot pistols at twenty paces.
> 
> Winner has to aknowledge that fate/diety of their choice/the universe/kismet wants them to live.



Who is the winner though? The one that dies or the one that lives?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who is the winner though? The one that dies or the one that lives?



The winner is, in the traditional sense, the one left standing at the end.  No changing the rules just because you're feeling nihilisitic.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The winner is, in the traditional sense, the one left standing at the end.  No changing the rules just because you're feeling nihilisitic.



Assured mutual destruction.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mutualy Assured Destruction.



...

You must be MAD!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> You must be MAD!



Obviously. Not to mention the fact I can't even get the words in the right order.


----------



## DarkJester

So...what is the hivemind? I've been around ENworld forever but never really paid it any mind to know. 

<I have a feeling I'm not going to get a straight answer to this question>


----------



## hafrogman

DarkJester said:
			
		

> So...what is the hivemind?
> 
> <I have a feeling I'm not going to get a straight answer to this question>



Hmmm, I'm tempted to give you a straight answer, just to be contrary.  But then, since the honest answer isn't exactly straight, we'll go with that.

I don't know.

Mostly it's just this thread.


----------



## Aeson

DarkJester said:
			
		

> So...what is the hivemind? I've been around ENworld forever but never really paid it any mind to know.
> 
> <I have a feeling I'm not going to get a straight answer to this question>



Everyone will give you a different answer and they will all be correct.  

It's a random thoughts thread. We have some regulars that sit here and have an actual conversation. Some people pop in and comment from time to time. Some stay and some leave rather quickly. Chances are a topic of your liking will come up at some point. We also get down in the gutter here some times.


----------



## DarkJester

Ah, so the off-topic thread of the off topic board, perhaps? Microcosms abound...


----------



## Aeson

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Ah, so the off-topic thread of the off topic board, perhaps? Microcosms abound...



pretty much.


----------



## DarkJester

Ah, well no harm in that. I usually hide over in general discussion or rules myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Aeson

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Ah, well no harm in that. I usually hide over in general discussion or rules myself.



Most of the regulars have become pretty close. No one that comes here is treated as an outsider though. You're welcome to come and hang out whenever you want.The pages can add up quick. Some people will add on a couple of pages catching up.


----------



## Aeson

Carrie Fisher is still hot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most of the regulars have become pretty close. No one that comes here is treated as an outsider though. You're welcome to come and hang out whenever you want.The pages can add up quick. Some people will add on a couple of pages catching up.



Yeah.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Carrie Fisher is still hot.



You need help.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You need help.



No truer words have ever been spoken except Carrie Fisher is still hot. 

I'm watching On the Lot. I didn't know she's on there. She's still good looking.


----------



## Aurora

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Ah, well no harm in that. I usually hide over in general discussion or rules myself.



I find the rules forum annoying at times. Granted it has it pluses when you really have a question and need to know what to do as a DM or something, but what I usually find are the same annoying people who are more concerned with what this book says on page 138 paragraph C than making a situation fun. Don't get me wrong, we follow the rules for the most part, but one of the reasons new editions keep coming out is because some things in the game just don't work, and if we can make them work better for ourselves using "house rules" then we do so. 

And hello DJ. What part of Cinci are you in? Heckler hangs out in here and he lives in Cinci. I live in Beavercreek, a suburb of Dayton.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi Aurora. How was your nap?


----------



## Aeson

There's rules forum? 


-- stays in the hive Spikey.


----------



## DarkJester

Aurora said:
			
		

> And hello DJ. What part of Cinci are you in? Heckler hangs out in here and he lives in Cinci. I live in Beavercreek, a suburb of Dayton.




Heckler and I game together actually, I live In Elmwood myself, I work and attend school up at UC though.

I like reading the arguments in the rules forums sometimes, just for the sake of reading the argument, they have some pretty silly ones that get interesting most of the time.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi Aurora. How was your nap?



It was wonderful. My house is nice and cool and I bundled up under my comforter. Now, if I could just sleep on my stomach, I could really rest well  :\  LOL Oh well, 7 more weeks to go


----------



## Aurora

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Heckler and I game together actually, I live In Elmwood myself, I work and attend school up at UC though.



Cool


----------



## DarkJester

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cool




Yeah, Heckler is actually the one who got me involved in the local game, via ENworld none the less. Went from another friend of ours DMing to Heckler DMing what started as a one shot pirate game since the normal DM just had a baby, but we all had a lot of fun with it. Now I'm going to take over running the Pirate game. Good times.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was wonderful. My house is nice and cool and I bundled up under my comforter. Now, if I could just sleep on my stomach, I could really rest well  :\  LOL Oh well, 7 more weeks to go




Sounds like the best nap you've had in weeks.


----------



## Aurora

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Yeah, Heckler is actually the one who got me involved in the local game, via ENworld none the less. Went from another friend of ours DMing to Heckler DMing what started as a one shot pirate game since the normal DM just had a baby, but we all had a lot of fun with it. Now I'm going to take over running the Pirate game. Good times.



Babies complicate things. I know.   The reasons our gaming group meets at my house are 1) my husband is the DM and 2) I am the only female who plays and we have a kid (soon to be 2 kids) so if we game here I don't need a sitter every week! With Kylee we took a couple months off and Enk filled in, we will end up doing the same thing this time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was wonderful. My house is nice and cool and I bundled up under my comforter. Now, if I could just sleep on my stomach, I could really rest well  :\  LOL Oh well, 7 more weeks to go



I'm glad. Naps are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm glad. Naps are a wonderful thing.



Yes, yes they are. 

All right hive. I am out for awhile. I am going to try and pick up some of the disaster left by the tornado Kylee.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can't send you anymore PMs? Now I have to flirt with you in public?




Yep.  Now EVERYONE will know your little secret.

Bwahaha!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep.  Now EVERYONE will know your little secret.
> 
> Bwahaha!



Yeah. I lurves me some Dog Moon.


----------



## Heckler

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Yeah, Heckler is actually the one who got me involved in the local game, via ENworld none the less. Went from another friend of ours DMing to Heckler DMing what started as a one shot pirate game since the normal DM just had a baby, but we all had a lot of fun with it.



Phil!  What's happenin', baby?  Welcome to the hive, check your sanity at the door.  



			
				DarkJester said:
			
		

> Now I'm going to take over running the Pirate game. Good times.



And I can't wait.

Yar; yo ho ho and all that good piratical nonsense.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah. I lurves me some Dog Moon.



That is wrong on so many levels.

Especially the gender level.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Especially the gender level.




It's all good. You don't want our resident bi-sexual to think you think there is something wrong with same sex coupling.


----------



## DarkJester

Heckler said:
			
		

> Phil!  What's happenin', baby?  Welcome to the hive, check your sanity at the door.
> 
> 
> And I can't wait.
> 
> Yar; yo ho ho and all that good piratical nonsense.





Hey hey! Not to much, Just got done watching Blood and Chocolate. It was entertaining at least 

..I tend to leave my sanity at most doors, I always end up losing my luggage when I check it in though...


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.  I got out early.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> That sounds like a horrible idea!





Ah comon.... it has some merit.    Course I don't officially have a gun.   Unofficially.......


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo Hive.  I got out early.



Nice


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Single shot pistols at twenty paces.
> 
> Winner has to aknowledge that fate/diety of their choice/the universe/kismet wants them to live.





we'll both aim for my head......


----------



## Heckler

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Hey hey! Not to much, Just got done watching Blood and Chocolate. It was entertaining at least



Never heard of it.




			
				DarkJester said:
			
		

> ..I tend to leave my sanity at most doors, I always end up losing my luggage when I check it in though...



Oh, you'll fit in here nicely.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> You must be MAD!





No....that was before.   Now I'm just really depressed......


are flamethrowers allowed?


----------



## megamania

Sanity is an illusion the self-ritious use to explain how uppity and correct they are.



I'm just raving mad cow crazy...... right Al?

Yup.


----------



## megamania

My preggers friend fell down the stairs today at Mack.   Apparently she broke her arm.   Baby is fine however.


----------



## megamania

Wife is mad at me.  Nothing about my being home early.





so.....why are we renewing our vows again?


----------



## megamania

In four hours I could reach Canada.




not sure why I would go there however.


----------



## megamania

ever feel like its just you, yourself and I here?


----------



## megamania

we're hungry.


----------



## megamania

I'll leave now.   It appears I have chased everyone away .....again.



must stop that.   Won't do again.


----------



## megamania

bye


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> bye



Sorry Mega. I got busy.


----------



## Aurora

Not that kind of busy you pervs


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not that kind of busy you pervs





I didn't say nothing but you are near the time when certain..... activity helps with..... the preggers body ready itself to give up the kiddo.


gawd that is awkward to say..............


----------



## megamania

dammit!   I said I would leave.    Now I have to remove a limb.................


----------



## DarkJester

Heckler said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.




Yeah, I hadn't either until I was at blockbuster. It's kind of a werewolf flick except that their is no "hybrid" form, only man or wolf.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I didn't say nothing but you are near the time when certain..... activity helps with..... the preggers body ready itself to give up the kiddo.
> 
> 
> gawd that is awkward to say..............



You mean having sex can start labor. You can say it Mega, it really is all right.   That's what started my false labor last week :\


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> dammit!   I said I would leave.    Now I have to remove a limb.................



Did you say you would remove one if you didn't leave? 

~doesn't remember that


----------



## Bront

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hadn't either until I was at blockbuster. It's kind of a werewolf flick except that their is no "hybrid" form, only man or wolf.



Oh, THAT movie.  I saw a preview for it, and it looked... well, done before.  Never knew it made it into theatres.


----------



## Aurora

Happy 4th hivers!


----------



## Aeson

Happy 4th


----------



## Aeson

I'm leaving to see Transformers in a few minutes. See everyone when I get back.

What are your plans for today?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I usually hang out with one of my best friends on the 4th, but its been nixed since last year.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm leaving to see Transformers in a few minutes. See everyone when I get back.
> 
> What are your plans for today?




I get to babysit two drunken 37 year old women and five screaming children


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you say you would remove one if you didn't leave?
> 
> ~doesn't remember that




tree limb and damn! there has been virtually no activity here today.   What is it a holiday or something?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm leaving to see Transformers in a few minutes. See everyone when I get back.
> 
> What are your plans for today?







let us know how it is.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I get to babysit two drunken 37 year old women and five screaming children



Again? You need a better agent.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> let us know how it is.



Worth every penny and the long wait. It was a lot of fun and done well. A few gripes but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## megamania

excellent


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Again? You need a better agent.





I need something that's for sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Of course on my day off, the hive is as quiet as a mouse.  :\ 

Tomorrow is back to work an much less hiving.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I need something that's for sure.








FO SHO, BRO!!!!


----------



## megamania

burn it up!

burn it up!

burn it up!


Gotta go.  Kids are up to something.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Worth every penny and the long wait. It was a lot of fun and done well. A few gripes but I still enjoyed it.



Dshai's only gripes were 
1) The director needed to use a steady cam at certain points because you couldn't really see what was going on. Yes, the shaky cam makes you feel like you are there at the robot fight, but you can't see said fight if it is shot like that the entire time.
2) Unless the robots were in car form, there were a few scenes that you couldn't tell which robot was which. Of course, this might just be that you need to watch the movie more than once.


----------



## Ferret

I assume you're talking about Transformers?  I really want to go watch that Movie


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai's only gripes were
> 1) The director needed to use a steady cam at certain points because you couldn't really see what was going on. Yes, the shaky cam makes you feel like you are there at the robot fight, but you can't see said fight if it is shot like that the entire time.
> 2) Unless the robots were in car form, there were a few scenes that you couldn't tell which robot was which. Of course, this might just be that you need to watch the movie more than once.



Those were two of mine. Some of the Autobots had coloration to them but it was hard to pick them out if they were fighting each other.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> I assume you're talking about Transformers?  I really want to go watch that Movie



You assume correctly.


----------



## Ferret

Aeson said:
			
		

> You assume correctly.



Worth it? I wasn't so impressed with the second F4...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I understand the need to modernize it. That being said there was enough old-school hommage to placate me. My only real complaint was with the naming of one of the Decepticons: Devistator. Devistator was a combination of 5 robots and this one was just one robot.
> 
> Great visuals, amazing sound and a good storyline. Easily one of the best action movies I have ever seen. I will probably go back at least 2 more times and see it.
> 
> I will answer any questions but remember not to ask what you dont really want to know the answer too.




Good enough summary for me. 

Afternoon hivers!

La da dee dah duh dee....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bleah! Vinegar evil!!




Whaaat?!   

No, no, no. Vinegar is your friend!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is learning to jump. It is really cute. (Of course, everything she does is cute- I'm her mother.) Anyways, she squats down like she is about to sit down in a chair, looks at her feet (this is what I find cute- she has to look at her feet in order to jump) and then tries to spring upwards. She only gets maybe a inch off the ground.




Hmm ... seems mommy is playing a lot of frogger lately.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just wait until Korbin is born.
> 
> 
> One bouncing baby boy.  A good three feet off the floor on a good rebound.




I used to have a 30" vertical leap back in high school. Great to surprise taller kids with while playing basketball when you leap up in the air and snatch the rebound over the back of a 6'6" kid.  

No more today. Now I am old and worn out and brain dead and run down and fat and lazy and ... well, one giant pheromone, as Aurora said.  

All I need is a monocle on a string to complete the picture, IMO.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL That's okay. I think that skunk stank smells like greasy potato chips. Weird.....I know.




Weird indeed.  :\  I agree with warlock ... but ya know, I kinda like the smell of skunk spray. (On something else of course, preferably that does not belong to me either.  )


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's just a Frog-Hobbit blend, he likes to control how "good" is applied to any morning to let you know just how respectable he thinks you are...
> 
> The really disturbing part is the furry frog feet...




Vegypygmy?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Pretty good, the work day is more than half over, tomorrow is the 4th for grilling goodness, and most of the stupid that's been happening with the rush jobs is more or less on hold until the 5th.
> 
> There's been gaming, good conversation, and much amusement over the past few days. So...good.
> 
> You?




Not much of a grilled food fan maself, but the second paragraph is always a nice thing!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Doing alright. My parents gave me an ultimatum: completely clean my room or no GenCon. So, I'm taking it one day at a time, and it'll get done.....




I personally HATE it when my room is messy and I cannot find things. I clean rather frequently, especially because I gather a LOT of clutter quickly.  :\ 

Just get it done and the world will again be fine!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I can eat sour cream by itself.  Guacomole too!




I actually like to add guacamole to my salad, stir it all up into a single rotting, slimey pile of greenery, and then devour it messily. Heck. Who needs to go to a Guar show when I am around eating such things?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> On the Border has a appetizer called Guacamole Live! Where they make it right there at your table, and you can yea or nay any of the normal ingredients.
> 
> It's leaps and bounds better than pre-made/mass produced.
> 
> And it's fun to watch and talk with the waitress.




One of my favorite things is to go to a Japanese restaurant where they make the food for you at the table. Those chefs are just amazing. AND the food is possibly the best in the world IMNSHO.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> anyone stay or did everyone run for the hills..... Andy is here RUN!




Run to the hills!
Run for your life!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=u5Snehl2bAk


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> illusions from a computer virus.   we are all infected.   All of the hive are one.....




If so I personally feel sorry for you all ... I would not want to be one with me.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> Worth it? I wasn't so impressed with the second F4...



I thought so. It seems to be getting some good reviews from fans as well.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The fact that On the Border has a location in Massachusets amuses me to no end.  When it's in Arizona, I'll grant that it is indeed on the border. . . Massachusets, not so much.




Great horndee toads! He's here!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought so. It seems to be getting some good reviews from fans as well.




Hiya Aeson ... just got home? Or no work for you today?

Going to watch some fireworks and eat some watermelon tonight?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Single shot pistols at twenty paces.
> 
> Winner has to aknowledge that fate/*diety of their choice*/the universe/kismet wants them to live.




Umm ... isn't it DEITY? Or were you making some strange otherworldly reference to an overlord principle of food?


----------



## Mycanid

DarkJester said:
			
		

> So...what is the hivemind? I've been around ENworld forever but never really paid it any mind to know.
> 
> <I have a feeling I'm not going to get a straight answer to this question>




Hmmm...

IMO the hive is kinda like impromptu post apocalyptic Gilbert and Sullivan live.... Hivemind is what one enters into to contribute to the activity.

Hows that?


----------



## Mycanid

DarkJester said:
			
		

> Heckler and I game together actually, I live In Elmwood myself, I work and attend school up at UC though.
> 
> I like reading the arguments in the rules forums sometimes, just for the sake of reading the argument, they have some pretty silly ones that get interesting most of the time.




Really!  That's great! Tell the old {AHEM!   } ... uhh ... I mean.

Tell the good fellow that the fungus says I'm NOT going away, but thanks for the lobsters anyway.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was wonderful. My house is nice and cool and I bundled up under my comforter. Now, if I could just sleep on my stomach, I could really rest well  :\  LOL Oh well, 7 more weeks to go




No stomach based snorage for Aurora for a while.  :\  Bummer - especially if you are used to snoring that way....


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Phil!  What's happenin', baby?  Welcome to the hive, check your sanity at the door.
> 
> And I can't wait.
> 
> Yar; yo ho ho and all that good piratical nonsense.




THERE'S the villain!   

Next time send octopus please. Lobsters are boring and harder to coax a musical note out of.  :\

And NO - DON'T EVEN talk to me about that pretender Sebastian as an excuse/inspiration....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Happy 4th hivers!




DA DA DA DUH DAH!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm leaving to see Transformers in a few minutes. See everyone when I get back.
> 
> What are your plans for today?




No plans for me ... mostly recovering somewhat from driving cross country for 36 hours.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> let us know how it is.




Yeah ... am also interested to hear what you think! Goldmoon gave positive reviews of it....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> burn it up!
> 
> burn it up!
> 
> burn it up!
> 
> *Gotta go.  Kids are up to something.*




For some reason the way you said this out of nowhere made me laugh out loud in the office Mega. 

Hope it wasn't too ... disastrous?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai's only gripes were
> 1) The director needed to use a steady cam at certain points because you couldn't really see what was going on. Yes, the shaky cam makes you feel like you are there at the robot fight, but you can't see said fight if it is shot like that the entire time.
> 2) Unless the robots were in car form, there were a few scenes that you couldn't tell which robot was which. Of course, this might just be that you need to watch the movie more than once.




Hmm ... hive review number three ... filed away in the "for consideration" file together with Aeson and Goldmoon's.


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo! All caught up! 

Hmm ... been REAL quiet in here other than me. Everyone is prolly frying up the animal flesh and what not.  :\ 

Poor fungus is all alone again.   

Ah well! I will stand guard faithfully!   

Hup! Two! Three! Four!


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! All caught up!
> 
> Hmm ... been REAL quiet in here other than me. Everyone is prolly frying up the animal flesh and what not.  :\
> 
> Poor fungus is all alone again.
> 
> Ah well! I will stand guard faithfully!
> 
> Hup! Two! Three! Four!




*poke* Not alone. Well you will be soon, I'm off to bed. Finished reading some DII garbage that's made me all nostalgic (I'm young but I CAN get nostalgic) and its going to make me want to play the game again!

Night hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

Halt! Who goes ...

Ferret!   

How are you?

Aww ... conkin out for the evening.... Ah well.

The fungus is alone once again!

He returns to his post!   

Hup! Two! Three! Four!

Hup! Two .... What the...   

Woohoo! 6,000 posts! I'm 4th level now! YAY!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

*howls from unknown location*


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *howls from unknown location*




Hey there DM 

Long time no see! How you been?

Hope you are enjoying your 7/4?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there DM
> 
> Long time no see! How you been?
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your 7/4?




Yeah.  Hung out with a friend for a while, but now I'm just chillin.  Working on a new Base Class while watching a TV series I bought, Forever Knight.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Hung out with a friend for a while, but now I'm just chillin.  Working on a new Base Class while watching a TV series I bought, Forever Knight.




Hmm ... ain't that the one about the modern vampire?


----------



## Dog Moon

How bout yourself?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... ain't that the one about the modern vampire?




Well, there's numerous ones about modern vampires, but what sets this apart is that the vampire is attempting to become human.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How bout yourself?




Well ... like I mentioned, I just got back last evening from my week long time in Illinois and was really worn out. Oy....

Anyway ... things are quiet and peaceful right now. No one else in the office (4th of July may have something to do with it, dunno) and I am catching up on the "goings on" since I been gone.

Am considering climbing to the top of the mountain tonight to try and watch some fireworks way off.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, there's numerous ones about modern vampires, but what sets this apart is that the vampire is attempting to become human.




I have a vague memory of that. He drinks cow's blood, for instance?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... like I mentioned, I just got back last evening from my week long time in Illinois and was really worn out. Oy....




Well, I didn't really read anything beyond the post right above mine.  Normally I tend to read more, but didn't really feel like it this time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have a vague memory of that. He drinks cow's blood, for instance?




Yeah, from wine bottles.


----------



## Mycanid

No complaints sir ... wasn't being snarky either!  

Sorry if came across so.   

Say ... you wanna hear a sample of what I was surrounded by for the six days I was gone?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No complaints sir ... wasn't being snarky either!
> 
> Sorry if came across so.
> 
> Say ... you wanna hear a sample of what I was surrounded by for the six days I was gone?




Whoops, I hadn't meant to be either.  Was just trying to explain myself.

If you have to ask me, I have a feeling that I probably don't want to.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Whoops, I hadn't meant to be either.  Was just trying to explain myself.
> 
> If you have to ask me, I have a feeling that I probably don't want to.




Well ... here you go then:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=864Ut1dE3EM


----------



## Dog Moon

Looks like this episode is doing the Flowers for Algernon thing by having the Vampire Blood  cure whatever mental retardation condition he had.

Thinking about it, this show as well as numerous others, has episodes that follow a set 'type' of show, such as the Flowers for Algernon thing, the Cops episode, etc.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Looks like this episode is doing the Flowers for Algernon thing by having the Vampire Blood  cure whatever mental retardation condition he had.
> 
> Thinking about it, this show as well as numerous others, has episodes that follow a set 'type' of show, such as the Flowers for Algernon thing, the Cops episode, etc.




I only saw the tv show once, admittedly.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I only saw the tv show once, admittedly.  :\




Well, I was thinking of TV shows in general.  Too many episodes follow a certain set of rules, modified slightly to fit the appropriate show.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... you must remember my good sir ... I haven't watched tv in a coon's age.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I was thinking of TV shows in general.  Too many episodes follow a certain set of rules, modified slightly to fit the appropriate show.



There is little originality anymore. A lot of movies and TV shows borrow from other sources.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you must remember my good sir ... I haven't watched tv in a coon's age.



Haven't missed too much. There has been some good stuff though.


----------



## Mycanid

Yoikes!   

The time! I should wrap things up and get outta here. 

I'll talk to you all later!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is little originality anymore. A lot of movies and TV shows borrow from other sources.




I don't mind borrowing and I certainly do it for my writing and my games frequently enough, but I think that if you're going to borrow something, it should not be something lame and it should be twisted enough to make it interesting.

Granted they twisted the Cops thing enough [caught vampire cop on TV and reporters had to be stopped before they spread vampire footage on TV], but the whole Cops thing is too lame to begin with.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... here you go then:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=864Ut1dE3EM




Sounds, um, enjoyable.... riiiight.


----------



## Bront

Happy 4th!

Come celebrate the independance of your country by blowing up a small part of it!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sounds, um, enjoyable.... riiiight.




Not ...


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, had a surprising ending to the series.  I suppose this ending actually fits the series better, but maybe it's because it's a Canadian show and not an American one, but it wasn't a happy ending.  For pretty much everyone in the show.


----------



## Dog Moon

Not that anyone necessarily cares about my ramblings about a numerous year-old tv show which came onto dvd which people may or may not have watched, but I don't care.  I'm gonna share anyway.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Not that anyone necessarily cares about my ramblings about a numerous year-old tv show which came onto dvd which people may or may not have watched, but I don't care.  I'm gonna share anyway.



Isn't that what the hive is for?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Isn't that what the hive is for?




I suppose, but I get a weird enjoyment of people actually talking back with me instead of me just talking about a show.  Hard to do that when I'm the only one who's seen it for more than a single episode.


----------



## Dog Moon

So here's a question ANYONE can answer: what do y'all think about Vampires?  You can feel free to give whatever your thoughts are in any media you prefer to discuss, if any at all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Me, personally, I used to like the idea of the Vampire a lot more than I do now.  Too many people, IMO, have attempted to do something with the vampire and it just isn't as mysterious or 'cool' anymore.  Maybe I'm not reading/watching the best sources for Vampire material, but they seem overdone and rather boring now.  It's like 'yay, another vampire shore.  yippee' without any real enthusiasm.

I wrote a book once that I haven't done anything with which has a couple of Vampires in it.  They are most certainly not the focal point of the book, but they do have a presence there.  I attempted to put a slight spin on the Vampire, making them servants of the Master of the Dead, his elite guards.  They can be killed, but it is quite difficult and the weakness to the sun came as a result of several Vampires betraying their Master.  This was their punishment in order to prevent them from conquering the Humans.

Similar to normal in their strengths, but with a slight twist.

I think that's why I like this show.  It was about a cop, but it wasn't the Vampire attempting to overcome Demons from without, but Demons from within as he attempted to find his mortal self.  Same Vampires, but different twist.  That's what the world needs more of...

Different twists.


----------



## Aurora

I like vampire movies. 'Cept that terrible one that had that R&B singer in it that is now dead.....I think. I tried to read Anne Rice's books about vampires, but have a short attention span and never got into them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like vampire movies. 'Cept that terrible one that had that R&B singer in it that is now dead.....I think. I tried to read Anne Rice's books about vampires, but have a short attention span and never got into them.




The one with Aaliya.  Queen of the Damned!  [Took me a few moments of hard thinking to remember that].  I thought she was hot in the movie, though I didn't think it was very good...

Blade the Series [television] was kinda horrible too.  Coulda been good.  But wasn't.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I wrote a book once that I haven't done anything with which has a couple of Vampires in it.  They are most certainly not the focal point of the book, but they do have a presence there.  I attempted to put a slight spin on the Vampire, making them servants of the Master of the Dead, his elite guards.  They can be killed, but it is quite difficult and the weakness to the sun came as a result of several Vampires betraying their Master.  This was their punishment in order to prevent them from conquering the Humans.
> 
> Similar to normal in their strengths, but with a slight twist.
> 
> .





I like that possibly better than the Stroker origin.    Well done.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So here's a question ANYONE can answer: what do y'all think about Vampires?  You can feel free to give whatever your thoughts are in any media you prefer to discuss, if any at all.





Much like yourself, I feel they are over used and too powerful.   Only by borrowing the White Wolf / Blade infrastructure do they make sence.   The more powerful ones run houses that control a lot in secret.   Hide in the shadows and pull strings to live forever.

I would like to see a good way of building the Vampire abilities in DnD to show age and/or bloodline.   I tried it in 2e for Darksun but I couldn't control the power levels very well.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Much like yourself, I feel they are over used and too powerful.   Only by borrowing the White Wolf / Blade infrastructure do they make sence.   The more powerful ones run houses that control a lot in secret.   Hide in the shadows and pull strings to live forever.
> 
> I would like to see a good way of building the Vampire abilities in DnD to show age and/or bloodline.   I tried it in 2e for Darksun but I couldn't control the power levels very well.




Yeah, I kinda do like the Houses idea that was created and used by White Wolf and perhaps a few others.  Don't know if WW created the idea or simply made it commonly used though...

As for the showing age, I know Ravenloft had done that in 2e and I woulda sword they had done something in 3e as well, though it of course would be a 3rd party source.  Thought WW had done something there as well for d20.

And if you haven't heard, sounds like Monte Cooke is making WoD d20.  Perhaps that will add in some bloodline stuff for d20.


----------



## megamania

curious.


----------



## megamania

anyhow....I gotta go.


cya hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> anyhow....I gotta go.
> 
> 
> cya hive.




Later.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So here's a question ANYONE can answer: what do y'all think about Vampires?  You can feel free to give whatever your thoughts are in any media you prefer to discuss, if any at all.



Vampires suck


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Vampires suck




*boooo!*


----------



## Heckler

I have "Kindred the Embraced" on tape.  I thought it was pretty good, though I was suprised it was on public TV.  I always hoped that the Sci-Fi channel or someone would pick it up, but to no avail.  Then the lead actor getting killed pretty much guaranteed it wouldn't get picked back up.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I have "Kindred the Embraced" on tape.  I thought it was pretty good, though I was suprised it was on public TV.  I always hoped that the Sci-Fi channel or someone would pick it up, but to no avail.  Then the lead actor getting killed pretty much guaranteed it wouldn't get picked back up.



Scifi did show it recently I think.


----------



## Wereserpent

I wish I could have the number of times frogs interlope.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes! Yes! Yes!  Would you like to hear the Kaiser song?
> 
> *sings* Kaiser-a, sera. . . whatever will be will be. *sings*




"The Rye Or The Kaiser"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I got the full body search AGAIN when I flew out to Chicago. Ya know this is getting really old.  :\




I guess they think fungi are some sort of new terrorist weapon....   

Biological warfare they think....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I LOVE Coca-Cola. The best cola hands down if you ask me. Normally, if a place has Pepsi products, I drink water.




I'll drink either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait. . . you KNOW who Pat Benatar is?!?!?




I had a friend one time (he moved to Denver) who had actually MET "Patty" Benatar.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... have a friend who whorked for the searchers who told me a little about the whole shpeal. He said sometimes they choose people who they think OTHERS would regard as suspicious to encourage a feeling of security among the other passengers.  :\




I have a friend who's afraid he's going to be singled out for the full search. He thinks it's more his last name than his looks.... He might have them search them on that alone.... rather than what his name is...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just as I'm about to start flying more, too.




I haven't flown since the late 70s. Back when Eastern Airlines still existed. They gave us kids fake pilot wings.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai's world has 2 different types of vampires. There are blue bloods and red bloods. The blue bloods are capable of reproducing and have less drawbacks. They make up the Vampyre nation. You have to be born a blue blood, you can't become one. Anyone turned into a vampire is a red blood. The Vampyre nation hates red bloods, and they look at every other race as merely food, but because they want to be involved in trade etc put up a diplomatic front I guess. There are many ins and outs as to the differences between them and their histories (dshai is very detail oriented), but I don't really know all of it.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I haven't flown since the late 70s. Back when Eastern Airlines still existed. They gave us kids fake pilot wings.



Delta used to do that. They don't anymore. I wanted some for Kylee, but Nooooo. Bastards.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Great.
> 
> Now I have the 80's song going through my head....




Better than a friend last night who got the hamster dance tune stuck in his head....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd hold on to that roommate
> 
> I understand the jobs being scarce thing. Dshai's specialty in the IT field is a rather narrow field, and a lot of companies have been outsourcing it. He had a contract end and then 2 years later the company he worked for next was bought out and he lost his job there too. That 2nd lay off came right after I found out I was preggers with Kylee.  :\  When he was called in for an interview for the gov't position he has now, I was quite happy. Yeah, he could make more in the corporate world, but I prefer the job security.




Not to mention you get Federal benefits.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> The way Korbin is deciding to position himself today is making it hard for me to breathe.....




Is that what you're gonna name him?

My friend who is preggers has decided to call her baby, if a son, Jonathan Keith and Hannah if it's a girl. They haven't figured out the middle name for the girl yet...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . because . . . you know . . . moths have . . . you know . . . wings. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> :\
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*




They drink too much Red Bull?


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Is that what you're gonna name him?
> 
> My friend who is preggers has decided to call her baby, if a son, Jonathan Keith and Hannah if it's a girl. They haven't figured out the middle name for the girl yet...




Yep, Korbin Patrick.

Just don't let them go with Hannah Nicole. LOL


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I never took them off.
> 
> I only take my pants off for Mandy.




Oh. You're to THAT stage of the relationship already, eh?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just don't let them go with Hannah Nicole. LOL



ah why not?


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They drink too much Red Bull?



yes.  exactly.

...


no.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Oh. You're to THAT stage of the relationship already, eh?



The fun part you mean?


----------



## Aurora

People came knocking at my door this morning at 8:30 am to sell me stuff, :\ Once, I get up there is no going back to sleep, and I am tired right now. Normally I would be able to but I am so uncomfortable right now that falling asleep is difficult unless I am completely exhausted. 

Before I got put on the do not cal list I always used to get calls from telemarketers. If they called before noon, I would interrupt and say "You called me before noon which means even if you wanted to give me things for free, I wouldn't take them." 

~ornery


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The fun part you mean?



They haven't gotten to that part yet. He's waiting until marriage.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> They haven't gotten to that part yet. He's waiting until marriage.



Thank you captain obvious. I wasn't referencing Fru. I was merely commenting on that particular stage of a relationship. 

~pregnant and therefore still allowed to be ornery


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> People came knocking at my door this morning at 8:30 am to sell me stuff, :\ Once, I get up there is no going back to sleep, and I am tired right now. Normally I would be able to but I am so uncomfortable right now that falling asleep is difficult unless I am completely exhausted.
> 
> Before I got put on the do not cal list I always used to get calls from telemarketers. If they called before noon, I would interrupt and say "You called me before noon which means even if you wanted to give me things for free, I wouldn't take them."
> 
> ~ornery



Sounds ornery to me. I think you need a nap.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds ornery to me. I think you need a nap.



Yeah, but I am not getting one anytime soon, and I hear Kylee which means she is awake!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thank you captain obvious. I wasn't referencing Fru. I was merely commenting on that particular stage of a relationship.
> 
> ~pregnant and therefore still allowed to be ornery



Shouldn't all stages of a relationship be fun?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I am not getting one anytime soon, and I hear Kylee which means she is awake!



Poor baby. I know you need the rest. I hope you get one in.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Shouldn't all stages of a relationship be fun?



Blah blah blah

You know what I mean.   

Hee hee hee

Kylee is in her crib going "wanna go bye bye to Pop and Oma's"
......
now she is saying "I love Ariel"

I guess I should go get her up.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Shouldn't all stages of a relationship be fun?



Weirdo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Please tell me his last and/or middle name will be Dallas.




I was trying to avoid that joke.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, it turns out that I'm just not that good at the whole gallant rescue schtick, unless the peril in question is calculus.  I've tutored a fair number of women in math.




Where were you when I had to take calculus????


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am HORRIBLE at math. Period. Never was.  :\




Unlike some of my friends, I don't use a calculator when I game. I try to use the brain. It's not hard math that we use for gaming.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah. It was a long weekend. heh




A long weekend, Karen and a few too many Guiness...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I love Mycanid doing the review.
> 
> Let's do the Timewarp again!
> Let's do the Timewarp again!




They used to do that at con dances at midnight. Then I went to a con in Ohio one time and they did it way BEFORE midnight. Boy, was I going "huh"?


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Where were you when I had to take calculus????



Well, depends when that was.

<1982 - Not alive.
1982-1985 - Scotland
1985-present - Arizona


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And here I thought you were going to tell me that that was how you met him.
> 
> 
> *always had to buy his books too*




So did I.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm .... never did homework.
> 
> Which prolly explains one of the reasons why he was so rotten a student in school.  :\




I hated homework.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Blah blah blah
> 
> You know what I mean.
> 
> Hee hee hee
> 
> Kylee is in her crib going "wanna go bye bye to Pop and Oma's"
> ......
> now she is saying "I love Ariel"
> 
> I guess I should go get her up.



She knows it's Thursday. Lunch with the grandparents.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Weirdo.



And your point is?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> And your point is?



Just a statement of the blindingly obvious.      Welcome to the club.



*ahh!  I can't see!*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter refuses to keep her shoes on when we are in the house. It is cold in my basement, and her little feet must be freezing!
> 
> 
> 
> Kylee just patted her belly and goes "baby".




A friend of mine's son, Liam, used to pitch a fit when his parents would try to take off his shoes and he would not remove them at all if over at a friend's house... Now, he'll take them off and put them back on without fuss.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Unlike some of my friends, I don't use a calculator when I game. I try to use the brain. It's not hard math that we use for gaming.



I have never even seen someone use a calculator when gaming. Although we had one gamer (a teacher nonetheless) who was terrible at math. He could have used one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1 in 4 comes to mind, but it's been a while since I studied it.




I do recall that as well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had connection problems ever since I got home. Connectile dysfunction.




You should see a doctor about that.


----------



## Aurora

Well hivers I am off to my grandparents' house. Talk to you all later.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well hivers I am off to my grandparents' house. Talk to you all later.



Over the river and through the woods?  Are you going to take grandma a pic-a-nic basket, eh, Boo-Boo?


*my, what big teeth you have*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never even seen someone use a calculator when gaming. Although we had one gamer (a teacher nonetheless) who was terrible at math. He could have used one.



I use one.   It's usually when I'm being hit for a lot of damage by more than one attack.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You should see a doctor about that.



I am. She keeps grabbing at my crotch.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good, no one is SUPPOSED to like that kind of drilling...
> 
> Got my Wisdom teeth out all at once. That was a fun hour and a half with local anesthetic...but damn did I have to pee afterwards...




I had mine taken out on 2 separate trips.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee is learning to jump. It is really cute. (Of course, everything she does is cute- I'm her mother.) Anyways, she squats down like she is about to sit down in a chair, looks at her feet (this is what I find cute- she has to look at her feet in order to jump) and then tries to spring upwards. She only gets maybe a inch off the ground.




 

Maybe you shoulda called her "Tigger".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> In today's econony.... name something that isn't going up.




My income?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I hope things work out for you Mega.  I know how money troubles can be sometimes.




So true. I've gotta really talk to someone about debt consolidation. I can't file bankrupcy or else my sister would most likely lose that Explorer I had to sign for her to get a (slightly) better interest rate. Still horrendous but if they'd delved deeper, she wouldn't have gotten it as I don't make enough to pay for it (in their eyes only as she's paying on it) due to my heavy debt.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The fact that On the Border has a location in Massachusets amuses me to no end.  When it's in Arizona, I'll grant that it is indeed on the border. . . Massachusets, not so much.




We have one here too. The closest "border" is the tourist trap in SC called "South of the Border".


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe you shoulda called her "Tigger".



True.  Bouncing IS what Tiggers do best.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornings are a real treasures, brillaint and awe inspiring. 

I managed watch the sun come up today, and it was glorious.

I may not be a morning person, but I have to admit that I love mornings.

Oh, and GOOD morning hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mornings are a real treasures, brillaint and awe inspiring.
> 
> I managed watch the sun come up today, and it was glorious.
> 
> I may not be a morning person, but I have to admit that I love mornings.
> 
> Oh, and morning hivers.



I don't like mornings, but I will give you sunrise as an incredible time to be out and about.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't like mornings, but I will give you sunrise as an incredible time to be out and about.



Hafrog, have ever had a 'good' morning in your life? You seem to be a bring down of those that enjoy good mornings.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> True.  Bouncing IS what Tiggers do best.



Tigger is my favorite.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hafrog, have ever had a 'good' morning in your life? You seem to be a bring down of those that enjoy good mornings.



Few people ever have a good morning.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hafrog, have ever had a 'good' morning in your life?



. . . you know what?  Now that I think about it, no.  Wow, what a depressing revelation.  Thanks a lot Fru.   


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> You seem to be a bring down of those that enjoy good mornings.



Yeah, pretty much.  And I enjoy it too.    


/hafrogman, taking the "good" out of "good morning" since 1982.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tigger is my favorite.



I like Piglet.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo Hive.  I got out early.




That's good! 

I got out on time yesterday (the 4th) which I was glad as I could take a little catnap before going to the cookout.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Wife is mad at me.  Nothing about my being home early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.....why are we renewing our vows again?




To reaffirm the shackles holding you two together?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> /hafrogman, taking the "good" out of "good morning" since 1982.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up Darth? How are you today?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I like Piglet.



You would.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I usually hang out with one of my best friends on the 4th, but its been nixed since last year.




Then go with Mandy. If she's got a car, she should've taken you to see fireworks. And then fireworks after the fireworks....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai's only gripes were
> 1) The director needed to use a steady cam at certain points because you couldn't really see what was going on. Yes, the shaky cam makes you feel like you are there at the robot fight, but you can't see said fight if it is shot like that the entire time.
> 2) Unless the robots were in car form, there were a few scenes that you couldn't tell which robot was which. Of course, this might just be that you need to watch the movie more than once.




What is it with the shaky cam bit? It's annoying as hell in movies. My eyeballs already have probs with fast moving action on the big screen.....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Then go with Mandy. If she's got a car, she should've taken you to see fireworks. And then fireworks after the fireworks....



She was out of town, she took her kids to her parents.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What is it with the shaky cam bit? It's annoying as hell in movies. My eyeballs already have probs with fast moving action on the big screen.....  :\



I don't mind shaky cams so much.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You would.



What?  I'm not allowed to root for the underdogpig?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep, Korbin Patrick.
> 
> Just don't let them go with Hannah Nicole. LOL




 

They're desperately trying to avoid something where you use the whole name as one like "Hannah Mae" or somesuch southern crapola names like that.

You could nickname your son "Korbin Dallas".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?  I'm not allowed to root for the underdogpig?



Of course you are.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> People came knocking at my door this morning at 8:30 am to sell me stuff, :\ Once, I get up there is no going back to sleep, and I am tired right now. Normally I would be able to but I am so uncomfortable right now that falling asleep is difficult unless I am completely exhausted.
> 
> Before I got put on the do not cal list I always used to get calls from telemarketers. If they called before noon, I would interrupt and say "You called me before noon which means even if you wanted to give me things for free, I wouldn't take them."
> 
> ~ornery




I hate the ones where you don't get a response to your "hello?". Them I say "F*** you!" and hang up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You could nickname your son "Korbin Dallas".



Or Norris.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~pregnant and therefore still allowed to be ornery




Pregnant and allowed to do what you damn well please.  My friend's hubby said that the ginger ale in bed will stop a few weeks after the baby is born. She has to have some to settle her stomach before she can get out of bed. Then she goes downstairs for breakfast and drinks the rest of the ginger ale on the way to work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I hate the ones where you don't get a response to your "hello?". Them I say "F*** you!" and hang up.



I hat Telemarketers.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, depends when that was.
> 
> <1982 - Not alive.
> 1982-1985 - Scotland
> 1985-present - Arizona




Arizona=too far away. Other side of the country than I am.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just a statement of the blindingly obvious.      Welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> *ahh!  I can't see!*




Hafrogman, a recent graduate of the Deanna Troi School of the Blatantly Obvious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pregnant and allowed to do what you damn well please.  My friend's hubby said that the ginger ale in bed will stop a few weeks after the baby is born. She has to have some to settle her stomach before she can get out of bed. Then she goes downstairs for breakfast and drinks the rest of the ginger ale on the way to work.



I used to have IBS. There were days when I absolutely wouldn't eat until I was completely sure that I had a calm stomach. Thank god for regularity.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hat Telemarketers.



Your hat of T3l3m4rk3t3rz noes no limit?


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Arizona=too far away. Other side of the country than I am.



Well then.  The answer to the question:

"Where were you when I was studying calculus?" is "The other side of the country."

Tele-Tutoring is tough.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Few people ever have a good morning.




Especially when they have to be at work at OMG AM.... :/

And it's kinda hard to see the sunrise when it's not coming in the front of the store, which points westward.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your hat of T3l3m4rk3t3rz noes no limit?



that and l33t.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up Darth? How are you today?




Not bad. Am itching for a nap even though I'm off work today.

You?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Arizona=too far away. Other side of the country than I am.



Well, Arizona *is* where hafrog and I are.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She was out of town, she took her kids to her parents.




Oh, ok.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or Norris.




That might get you folded, spindled and mutilated...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, Arizona *is* where hafrog and I are.



Careless of us, really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not bad. Am itching for a nap even though I'm off work today.
> 
> You?



You could take one, set your alarm for a couple of hours from now. A good power nap and you'll feel better.

I'm doing great. Making real progress on getting my room straightened up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I used to have IBS. There were days when I absolutely wouldn't eat until I was completely sure that I had a calm stomach. Thank god for regularity.




I have various foods that tear my stomach up. Chinese is one of them. But I still eat it anyways. I had really good Japanese food at Epcot that didn't tear my stomach up. Major difference between good Oriental food and the rest.   

If I have too much dairy food it does the same. I have a tolerance limit. My sister who recently gained that doesn't have the tolerance limit. That and she's allergic to peanuts and soy. I think there's something else but can't recall it.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> that and l33t.



Sorry, figured it was as close to "d02" as I could get.

PeRsOnAlLy, I cAn NeVeR dEcIdE wHiCh I hAtE mOrE.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That might get you folded, spindled and mutilated...



Well, she does watch a good fair bit of Walker, Texas Ranger.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hafrogman, a recent graduate of the Deanna Troi School of the Blatantly Obvious.



Ah, my alma mater.

*rumble*
Picard: Status Report!
Worf: They're firing their disruptor beams, Captain!  Shields down to 73%.
Troi: I sense. . . great hostility, Captain.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your hat of T3l3m4rk3t3rz noes no limit?




Yup.   

One ass---- kept calling me back one day.... I guess the computer was just connecting to him when I hung up. I wanted to cuss him out SO BAD.     It was a day where I found out, after going to work, that I was off work......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Careless of us, really.



When my dad retires, I'm gonna make him move to NC, San Francisco or New York, New York.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When my dad retires, I'm gonna make him move to NC, San Francisco or New York, New York.



Yeah, I think we've discussed your dislike before.

I actually like it here.  But it does make it difficult to tutor North Carolinans.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well then.  The answer to the question:
> 
> "Where were you when I was studying calculus?" is "The other side of the country."
> 
> Tele-Tutoring is tough.




Guilford Tech Community College. Was part of my Electronics Degree that I got back in 1992.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, figured it was as close to "d02" as I could get.
> 
> PeRsOnAlLy, I cAn NeVeR dEcIdE wHiCh I hAtE mOrE.



Dude, you keep hitting the Shift key, hopefully by accident.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, my alma mater.
> 
> *rumble*
> Picard: Status Report!
> Worf: They're firing their disruptor beams, Captain!  Shields down to 73%.
> Troi: I sense. . . great hostility, Captain.



TNG used to be my favorite Trek.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, Arizona *is* where hafrog and I are.




Yup. 

And too far away for him to have tutored me in calculus. I did better in programmable logic controllers even though I had no fracking clue what I was doing in that class...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup.
> 
> One ass---- kept calling me back one day.... I guess the computer was just connecting to him when I hung up. I wanted to cuss him out SO BAD.     It was a day where I found out, after going to work, that I was off work......



Well, that sucks major. It that case, unplug the phone or just take it off the hook for a while if you want some quiet. Works for me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You could take one, set your alarm for a couple of hours from now. A good power nap and you'll feel better.
> 
> I'm doing great. Making real progress on getting my room straightened up.




I ended up taking about an hour and a half. After finally getting to sleep from my cats making noise while playing and the bit about having to relax first before getting to sleep.

Mine's still a mess. Too much work and when I do straighten parts of it up, the kittens wreck it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, she does watch a good fair bit of Walker, Texas Ranger.




I'm sure not totally by choice....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> When my dad retires, I'm gonna make him move to NC, San Francisco or New York, New York.




Why? Would you be able to survive our much more humid summers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think we've discussed your dislike before.
> 
> I actually like it here.  But it does make it difficult to tutor North Carolinans.



Its the summers, they are way too damn long are are f*cking brutal.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why? Would you be able to survive our much more humid summers?



Easily. I vacationed in humid weather once. I liked a lot better than AZ to be honest.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Guilford Tech Community College. Was part of my Electronics Degree that I got back in 1992.



Ah, well then. . . part of the answer would also be "in the 5th grade."  

I didn't know much calculus then.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, that sucks major. It that case, unplug the phone or just take it off the hook for a while if you want some quiet. Works for me.




I finally took it off the hook. But if I could do Sith Lightning, I certainly would have.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm sure not totally by choice....



Some of it by choice, the rest not so much when she doesn't want to mess with the remote. I watch it willingly on almost a daily basis.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its the summers, they are way too damn long are are f*cking brutal.




They can be fairly brutal here too. Not as long as AZ summers. But long enough.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dude, you keep hitting the Shift key, hopefully by accident.



It was a demonstration of one of the most annoying typing styles on the internet.

Oi.

Leet.
Alterna-caps.
Txt.

And then we get to add in the people who just can't spell at all. . . or those who mix and match as they see fit.  *shudder*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I finally took it off the hook. But if I could do Sith Lightning, I certainly would have.



Unlimited power!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, well then. . . part of the answer would also be "in the 5th grade."
> 
> I didn't know much calculus then.




I certainly didn't in the 5th grade.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It was a demonstration of one of the most annoying typing styles on the internet.
> 
> Oi.
> 
> Leet.
> Alterna-caps.
> Txt.
> 
> And then we get to add in the people who just can't spell at all. . . or those who mix and match as they see fit.  *shudder*




Those who can't spell are annoying. Typos are one thing... but horrid spelling just proves ignorance. 

My friends were playing Nuclear War when I got there yesterday and I was looking thru the cards in the deck and one was "Atomic Canon".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And then we get to add in the people who just can't spell at all. . . or those who mix and match as they see fit.  *shudder*



I can spell, but sometimes I have just a bit of difficulty, which is why I keep MS Word open when I am on message boards or IMing.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unlimited power!



No, no.  *REAL ULTIMATE POWER!!!!*


Ninjas are mammals.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I certainly didn't in the 5th grade.



I was spelling at a 7th grade level in 5th grade.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was spelling at a 7th grade level in 5th grade.




I had a teacher mark me for misspelling "restaurant" on a test once. I think he/she was wrong and I was right.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I can spell, but sometimes I have just a bit of difficulty, which is why I keep MS Word open when I am on message boards or IMing.



Theirs evan a diferance betwene poeple whoo kan spel atey pursent uv teh tym, and thoos hoo r pursistentli bad.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I certainly didn't in the 5th grade.



Yeah, I didn't learn calculus until the 11th grade.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I only flunked English one year because I couldn't stand the teacher. Had to go to summer school so I wouldn't have to repeat the grade.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't learn calculus until the 11th grade.




I didn't learn it until college. I think I was taking Geometry or Trig that year as I took Algebra II senior year.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  *REAL ULTIMATE POWER!!!!*
> 
> Ninjas are mammals.



They are?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Theirs evan a diferance betwene poeple whoo kan spel atey pursent uv teh tym, and thoos hoo r pursistentli bad.




And those who do so to be smartasses.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I only flunked English one year because I couldn't stand the teacher. Had to go to summer school so I wouldn't have to repeat the grade.



Yeah, my 5th grade reading teacher and I. . . did not see eye to eye.  Luckily, I had other teachers that new and liked me, so they intervened on my behalf with the principal, and I got transfered to another teacher's class.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Theirs evan a diferance betwene poeple whoo kan spel atey pursent uv teh tym, and thoos hoo r pursistentli bad.



I see that you are an example of this.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I think I'm gonna go watch JAG Season 3 while the cats are all snoozing... or else join in the snoozing...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They are?



They are also prone to flip out and kill things.

http://www.realultimatepower.net/


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Theirs evan a diferance betwene poeple whoo kan spel atey pursent uv teh tym, and thoos hoo r pursistentli bad.




hay I assemble that remark.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna go watch JAG Season 3 while the cats are all snoozing... or else join in the snoozing...



Nothing wrong with a good snooze.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I see that you are an example of this.



No. . .


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And those who do so to be smartasses.



See?

 


More brains in his gluteous maximus than your average telemarketer has in his whole body.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> hay I assemble that remark.



Heya, Mega. Whats happening?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> hay I assemble that remark.



You have that right.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dude, you keep hitting the Shift key, hopefully by accident.





His finger stutters.....


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You have that right.





how goes it hahfroggiemen?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No. . .
> See?
> 
> 
> 
> More brains in his gluteous maximus than your average telemarketer has in his whole body.



:\ Meh.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya, Mega. Whats happening?





Manager wasn't at the store so good.   Gotta go to the factory soon however.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> how goes it hahfroggiemen?



It goes.

Hmm, I just realized that my joke could have been misinterpreted as agreement.  Should have been something more like this.



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> hay I assemble that remark.



You have a right to do so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> His finger stutters.....



As Alan Alda might call it; a felonious fingering.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> how goes it hahfroggiemen?



Bad speeler #2.

 

Meant speller.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmm, I just realized that my joke could have been misinterpreted as agreement.  Should have been something more like this.
> 
> 
> 
> megamania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hay I assemble that remark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a right to do so.
Click to expand...


First amendment jokes are funny!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Manager wasn't at the store so good.   Gotta go to the factory soon however.



Thats good. You been sleeping well?


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> My friends were playing Nuclear War when I got there yesterday and I was looking thru the cards in the deck and one was "Atomic Canon".





Sounds like a photocopier for the future.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I just got a stroll by tailing.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats good. You been sleeping well?





Depends.   

One needs to sleep to qualify correct?


I slept better yesterday than in the past few weeks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like a photocopier for the future.



Funny, funny.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just got a stroll by tailing.



Always fun.  I miss my kitty.    



When I was young, I was always amused when one of our cats would sit on top of the TV and bat at Super Mario as he jumped up near the top of the screen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Depends.
> 
> One needs to sleep to qualify correct?
> 
> I slept better yesterday than in the past few weeks.



Well, I know you don't get a lot of sleep, being that you've been working 95 hour work weeks, which is why I asked what I asked instead of asking the other.  :\ 

Anyway, keep up the good fight.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> First amendment jokes are funny!



. . .

because he wanted to "assemble" the remark.

...

and the first amendment

...

right to assemble

...

well, peaceably, anyways.

...

Fourth of July, American Revolution, Constitution Jokes?  Anyone?  Is this thing on?    


We hold these truths to be self evident.
That all hivers are created equal, and endowed by Morrus with certain inalienable rights, and that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of atrociously bad jokes.


----------



## megamania

It's all I can do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Always fun.  I miss my kitty.
> 
> When I was young, I was always amused when one of our cats would sit on top of the TV and bat at Super Mario as he jumped up near the top of the screen.



Fruity is spoiled rotten, she doesn't jump more than 5 feet in any direction. I remember when she used to leap over the couch while my mom was lying on it.


----------



## hafrogman

Lunchtime.

Later hive.

Stay Funky.

Don't let 'The Man' get you down.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> because he wanted to "assemble" the remark.
> 
> ...
> 
> and the first amendment
> 
> ...
> 
> right to assemble
> 
> ...
> 
> well, peaceably, anyways.
> 
> ...
> 
> Fourth of July, American Revolution, Constitution Jokes?  Anyone?  Is this thing on?
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self evident.
> That all hivers are created equal, and endowed by Morrus with certain inalienable rights, and that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of atrociously bad jokes.



I think I heard a sonic boom as it went over my head.


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.   Nap time then work.


Nap Attack! as Garfield used to say.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't let 'The Man' get you down.



Eugene Levy?   

He is freaking hilarious. I love him in the American Pie saga.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.   Nap time then work.
> 
> Nap Attack! as Garfield used to say.



Before Get Fuzzy came around, Garfield was my favorite strip.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right hive. I'm outie too. 

I'm gonna get some lunch, watch some Walker, then clean more of my room. I'll be back later.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Before Get Fuzzy came around, Garfield was my favorite strip.



Wait. . . those are two different strips?


----------



## hero4hire

*Cadence Liberty* was born at 8:04 am yesterday on July 4th.

She is 8 pounds 12 ounces, 21 inches long. Both Baby and Momma are doing wonderful.

And Dad couldn't be prouder!!!


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Cadence Liberty* was born at 8:04 am yesterday on July 4th.
> 
> She is 8 pounds 12 ounces, 21 inches long. Both Baby and Momma are doing wonderful.
> 
> And Dad couldn't be prouder!!!



But who's the dad?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> But who's the dad?



Shhhhh.  He doesn't suspect.


Congrats, H4H!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Shhhhh.  He doesn't suspect.
> 
> 
> Congrats, H4H!



How could he not? It has green skin.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Me, personally, I used to like the idea of the Vampire a lot more than I do now.  Too many people, IMO, have attempted to do something with the vampire and it just isn't as mysterious or 'cool' anymore.  Maybe I'm not reading/watching the best sources for Vampire material, but they seem overdone and rather boring now.  It's like 'yay, another vampire shore.  yippee' without any real enthusiasm.




I was actually disappointed with what Anne Rice did to vampires and the whole early 1990's thing. It was not what vampires were about, IMNSHO. I lost interest in it all REAL quick.

Oh! Afternoon hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Cadence Liberty* was born at 8:04 am yesterday on July 4th.
> 
> She is 8 pounds 12 ounces, 21 inches long. Both Baby and Momma are doing wonderful.
> 
> And Dad couldn't be prouder!!!




Hooray! Derek sent me the email notice with all the stats!   

Many congrats!


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess they think fungi are some sort of new terrorist weapon....
> 
> Biological warfare they think....




Did I mention I got the full body search AGAIN when I flew back home on the 3rd?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ...~pregnant and therefore still allowed to be ornery




I think momma needs to be put to bed.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> How could he not? It has green skin.



Lies!  She has Harrison Ford hair.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, depends when that was.
> 
> <1982 - Not alive.
> *1982-1985 - Scotland*
> 1985-present - Arizona




Am still jealous....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Lies!  She has Harrison Ford hair.




Afternoon hafrog! Hows things?

And .... speaking of green ....

BEHOLD!

The Independence Day Iguana!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> *I have never even seen someone use a calculator when gaming. *Although we had one gamer (a teacher nonetheless) who was terrible at math. He could have used one.




Come to think of it ... neither have I.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Over the river and through the woods?  Are you going to take grandma a pic-a-nic basket, eh, Boo-Boo?
> 
> 
> *my, what big teeth you have*




Absolutely REFUSE to comment.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think momma needs to be put to bed.



I will refrain from any further comment.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mornings are a real treasures, brillaint and awe inspiring.
> 
> I managed watch the sun come up today, and it was glorious.
> 
> I may not be a morning person, but I have to admit that I love mornings.
> 
> Oh, and GOOD morning hivers.




S'about time SOMEONE agreed with me on this.  :\


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Lies!  She has Harrison Ford hair.



Grey and thinning?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hafrog, have ever had a 'good' morning in your life? You seem to be a bring down of those that enjoy good mornings.




Well, the other day when I stopped by his house for a "surprise" visit (   ) and levelled a flamethrower at him and said "Good morning ... Doctor Jones!  " he said Good morning....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Few people ever have a good morning.




Nice to know I number among the few then ... I have them often!


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> How could he not? It has green skin.




Actually her skin is bright red at the moment. (She actually almost turns purple when she's mad.   ) 

Her Mom is calling her a little tomato, but I am found of "Firecracker" since she was born on the fourth.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Actually her skin is bright red at the moment. (She actually almost turns purple when she's mad.   )
> 
> Her Mom is calling her a little tomato, but I am found of "Firecracker" since she was born on the fourth.




Hey! Woohoo! COngrats sir! Nice to find you online!   

Hmm ... D gave a different nickname that Missy was calling the poor bonnie bairn.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially when they have to be at work at OMG AM.... :/
> 
> And it's kinda hard to see the sunrise when it's not coming in the front of the store, which points westward.




Hmm ... I usually wake up at 3:45 am ... don't necessarily hafta "be at work". Have just come to like the wee hours of the morning. No one around at ALL and can get a lot of reading, writing, and other stuff done.  

[Just happily rubbing it in here.]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice to know I number among the few then ... I have them often!



Ditto. How are you today Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, my alma mater.
> 
> *rumble*
> Picard: Status Report!
> Worf: They're firing their disruptor beams, Captain!  Shields down to 73%.
> Troi: I sense. . . great hostility, Captain.




ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ditto. How are you today Myc?




Cheerful! Had a visit from the Independence Iguana last night and we whooped it up big time with a night-time game of laser tag.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I only flunked English one year because I couldn't stand the teacher. Had to go to summer school so I wouldn't have to repeat the grade.




I failed Spanish b/c I also could not stand the teacher, and then failed Gym b/c of lack of attendance - just an ornery little punk those days.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cheerful! Had a visit from the Independence Iguana last night and we whooped it up big time with a night-time game of laser tag.



Hope you had night vision goggles.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I failed Spanish b/c I also could not stand the teacher, and then failed Gym b/c of lack of attendance - just an ornery little punk those days.  :\



Somehow I managed to avoid gym class for my five years of high school attendance.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Always fun.  I miss my kitty.
> 
> When I was young, I was always amused when one of our cats would sit on top of the TV and bat at Super Mario as he jumped up near the top of the screen.




What happened to the kitty?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hope you had night vision goggles.




Well ... the Independence Iguana did, but I did not. Gave him and unfair advantage, perhaps. I just used my sonar.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Gotta go.   Nap time then work.
> 
> Nap Attack! as Garfield used to say.




LOL! I remember those!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I just used my sonar.



Trmeorsense?


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Actually her skin is bright red at the moment. (She actually almost turns purple when she's mad.   )
> 
> Her Mom is calling her a little tomato, but I am found of "Firecracker" since she was born on the fourth.



It's all in good fun. Congrats!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> LOL! I remember those!



Yeah. I always took a liking to Garfield.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Trmeorsense?




Nope ... sonar. SOund based radar. All mycanid high priests have this.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah. I always took a liking to Garfield.




I'm still a HUGE fan of Calvin and Hobbes. Haven't found a better comic strip to this day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm still a HUGE fan of Calvin and Hobbes. Haven't found a better comic strip to this day.



Did you know that Bill Watterson was vocally critical of Jim Davis and his decision to license his strip Garfield to so many different things, saying that it "cheapened" the originality of the strip?


----------



## Mycanid

Woan-choo come home Bill Bail-ee! Woan-choo come home? [Da da da da!]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woan-choo come home Bill Bail-ee! Woan-choo come home? [Da da da da!]



 You been nippin' at the peace pipe?


----------



## Mycanid

Ohhhhhhh!!!!

If I had a wife,
the peg o me life
I tell ya what I would do!
I'd build her a boat
and set her afloat!
Then paddle me own canoe!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> If I had a wife,
> the peg o me life
> I tell ya what I would do!
> I'd build her a boat
> and set her afloat!
> Then paddle me own canoe!



_*breaks out his trumpet and starts in on the georgian music fun*_


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo!   

[Whips out the fiddle!]

Dah dah dee dah deedee dah dee!
Deedle dah dee dah dee!
Dah dah dee dah deedee dah dee!
Deedle dah dee dah dee!

Dah dah duh dee dah!
Dah deedle dah dee dah dee dah dee dah!
Dah dah duh dee dah!
Dah deedle dah deedle dah dee dah dah!

Yai dah deedle dee die!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What happened to the kitty?



Well the kitty I miss in question went to Minnesota with my parents.

The kitty who loved the NES died a couple of years ago.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did you know that Bill Watterson was vocally critical of Jim Davis and his decision to license his strip Garfield to so many different things, saying that it "cheapened" the originality of the strip?



This from the man who has peeing Calvin on the back of every redneck truck in the world?

Or is that an unregistered likeness?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well the kitty I miss in question went to Minnesota with my parents.
> 
> The kitty who loved the NES died a couple of years ago.




Sad.   

Why not get a new one? I suggest a manx kitten personally!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This from the man who has peeing Calvin on the back of every redneck truck in the world?
> 
> Or is that an unregistered likeness?




This is actually unofficial stuff ... "pirated"/borrowed per se. Not licensed by Watterson.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sad.
> 
> Why not get a new one? I suggest a manx kitten personally!



Roommate is allergic.  So I'd have to get one of those creepy hairless things.   :\


----------



## Mycanid

Whip out that cello hafrog! Strike up the tune!

Dah dah dee dah deedee dah dee!
Deedle dah dee dah dee!
Dah dah dee dah deedee dah dee!
Deedle dah dee dah dee!

WOOHOO!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Roommate is allergic.  So I'd have to get one of those creepy hairless things.   :\




Hmm ... how about a goldfish then?  :\ 

The cello sir! The cello!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The cello sir! The cello!



No chello.

Not in the mood, sorry.   :-|


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No chello.
> 
> Not in the mood, sorry.   :-|




Ohhhhh ....

Here we are! We've come to call
with pipes and flutes and fiddles and all!
In case of death we've even brought a keener!
So if you're glum and feeling down
Just be like us and act the clown
And soon there'll be a change in your demeanor!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right hivers I absolutely must get some more work done on my room. I'll be back tomorrow morning. And it will be a GOOD one for me, I know it.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right hivers I absolutely must get some more work done on my room. I'll be back tomorrow morning. And it will be a GOOD one for me, I know it.




Adios Fru!  Clean that room within an inch of it's life!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Whips out the fiddle!]




I hear a Devil went down to Georgia.

He was looking for a soul to steal, or so I've heard.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I hear a Devil went down to Georgia.
> 
> He was looking for a soul to steal, or so I've heard.




Already got whooped a long time back is the report I was told.   

Heya DM ... hows things with you today?   

Copasetic?


----------



## Dog Moon

Things going okay.  Exhausted, but I left work on time, so I'm doing pretty good.  Had yesterday off and bam, only one more day of work this week!  Yay for Holidays!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Things going okay.  Exhausted, but I left work on time, so I'm doing pretty good.  Had yesterday off and bam, only one more day of work this week!  Yay for Holidays!




Hooray!   

And ... another hooray for Nyaricus getting to work on his PBeM pc soon! We will be able to start the adventure! [Cheers and waves fist in the air]


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... the mid-day meal lull....


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... the fungus is outta here. See you all later!


----------



## Aurora

You guys were busy today!

I started to try and catch up, but gave up. I did see that hafrog mentioned realultimatepower.net Love that site. Saw that for the first time a while back. Ninjas aren't as cool as pirates though.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys were busy today!
> 
> I started to try and catch up, but gave up. I did see that hafrog mentioned realultimatepower.net Love that site. Saw that for the first time a while back. Ninjas aren't as cool as pirates though.



Catching up is always pointless.  It's like making a point on something that was spoken 30 minutes ago when the topic has changed.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Catching up is always pointless.  It's like making a point on something that was spoken 30 minutes ago when the topic has changed.



True. Every once in a while though it is nice to add your 2 cents.  Not that anyone really listens to each other here. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys were busy today!
> 
> I started to try and catch up, but gave up. I did see that hafrog mentioned realultimatepower.net Love that site. Saw that for the first time a while back. Ninjas aren't as cool as pirates though.



Ninja will always be better than pirates. 

How was your visit with your grandparents? Did you get a nap?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> True. Every once in a while though it is nice to add your 2 cents.  Not that anyone really listens to each other here. LOL



huh? Did you say something?


----------



## Aeson

A local woman had twins today. No big deal right? She's 55! She had in vitro in Africa because her insurance wouldn't pay for it at her age.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How was your visit with your grandparents? Did you get a nap?



Yep, I got a nap and it was wonderful. Visit went well.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> A local woman had twins today. No big deal right? She's 55! She had in vitro in Africa because her insurance wouldn't pay for it at her age.



Most insurance agencies won't pay for it.


----------



## Aurora

Later hive. I am gonna play Fate.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Most insurance agencies won't pay for it.



I have no idea what insurance pays for. It didn't seem like something it would pay for to me.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have no idea what insurance pays for. It didn't seem like something it would pay for to me.



Yeah, the chance of getting an insurance to pay for invitro fertilization for you are slim


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, the chance of getting an insurance to pay for invitro fertilization for you are slim


----------



## Aurora

You guys are funny. 

Fate is a lot of fun to play, but now it is time ta bed!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys are funny.
> 
> Fate is a lot of fun to play, but now it is time ta bed!



What is Fate?


----------



## Mycanid

The moon....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Q7FFjUpVLg


----------



## Mycanid

Must admit, though, that this is one of the strangest music videos I have ever watched....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Alright ... signing off for the night. And no. DON'T ask why I was in the office briefly this time of night.  :\  *sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

Oh yes ... almost forgot: Aeson? I think Aurora is playing this:

http://games.wildtangent.com/fate/

For a summary, check this out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fate_(computer_game)

Am I correct ma'am?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes ... almost forgot: Aeson? I think Aurora is playing this:
> 
> http://games.wildtangent.com/fate/
> 
> For a summary, check this out:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fate_(computer_game)
> 
> Am I correct ma'am?



Yep yep yep  Your link to Wiki is broken though here is the correct one:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fate_(Computer_Game)

You can download the free version, but can only play to the 6th level of the dungeon. Then they want you to buy the game. (We played it at the lower levels for awhile before buying it.) You can buy the full version for $20 via download online, but we found the full version on CDROM at Sam's Club for $15. It's a lot of fun. My advice: First thing buy a fishing pole. You can fish in lakes wherever you see fireflies, and you catch fish that you can feed your pet and it will temporarily turn them into things like basilisks, wyverns and brain beasts to help you with really hard fights.


----------



## Aurora

Where is everybody?

*sigh* You guys are gonna make me do work, aren't you? Well, since no one is here, I am gonna go clean something......or get breakfast. Now that I think about it, breakfast sounds better than cleaning.


----------



## Terraism

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where is everybody?
> 
> *sigh* You guys are gonna make me do work, aren't you? Well, since no one is here, I am gonna go clean something......or get breakfast. Now that I think about it, breakfast sounds better than cleaning.



 I'm poking around from work.  Man, it's been a long time since I've stepped into a Hive thread.  Hey, all.  Any familiar faces?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where is everybody?
> 
> *sigh* You guys are gonna make me do work, aren't you? Well, since no one is here, I am gonna go clean something......or get breakfast. Now that I think about it, breakfast sounds better than cleaning.



I'm here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm here.



I'm not.



Dammit.  Guess I am actually here.


----------



## Terraism

Hey, Fru.  Aeson.  Frogman.  Anyone doing anything interesting?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Terraism said:
			
		

> Hey, Fru.  Aeson.  Frogman.  Anyone doing anything interesting?



Maybe. I'm playing this web based game.


----------



## hafrogman

Terraism said:
			
		

> Hey, Fru.  Aeson.  Frogman.  Anyone doing anything interesting?



I'm lamenting my tortured existence and bemoaning my lot in life.

All in all, pretty much par for 8 a.m. at work.    

How's everyone else?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm lamenting my tortured existence and bemoaning my lot in life.
> 
> All in all, pretty much par for 8 a.m. at work.
> 
> How's everyone else?



You too? We need to start a club.


----------



## Terraism

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe. I'm playing this web based game.



Bah.  Blocked from here.  What it is?



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm lamenting my tortured existence and bemoaning my lot in life.
> 
> All in all, pretty much par for 8 a.m. at work.
> 
> How's everyone else?



Looking forward to getting off, actually.  Hurrah! for only working a half day on Fridays.  Boo! for not getting paid for the 4th, and thus being stiffed on hours for the week.  Also boo to "I'd be able to stay 'till 5 and be paid for it, except I worked hard this morning and got everything done they had for me around the office, and there's no longer any _reason_ for me to stay."  If only I'd been lazier.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You too? We need to start a club.



Or just hit each other with one.

C'mon, aim for my temple.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or just hit each other with one.
> 
> C'mon, aim for my temple.



After the morning I'm having I might take you up on that offer. I need to beat the crap out of something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or just hit each other with one.
> 
> C'mon, aim for my temple.



_*Hits hafrog in the head with a spiked club*_

Well, you did ask for it.


----------



## Terraism

Ew.  Frog-gut-club.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Hits hafrog in the head with a spiked club*_
> 
> Well, you did ask for it.



That was the aim of the operation.

*keels over dead*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Terraism said:
			
		

> Bah.  Blocked from here.  What it is?



It is a game where you can play a werewolf or vampire. You 'raid' each day to gain experience points and gold. You use the gold to increase your ability scores, purchase weapons, armor, potions and rings and to increase the level of your hideout.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That was the aim of the operation.
> 
> *keels over dead*



_*loots Hafrog*_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*loots Hafrog*_



You get:
3 copper
1 dead fly
1 sword of unearthly might +19


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You get:
> 3 copper
> 1 dead fly
> 1 sword of unearthly might +19



_*casts Create Greater Undead on fly*_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*casts Create Greater Undead on fly*_



You create one Sole-less Shoe Fly.  It does not bother you.


----------



## Terraism

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You create one Sole-less Shoe Fly.  It does not bother you.



 Shoo, fly?


----------



## hafrogman

Terraism said:
			
		

> Shoo, fly?



tom-ay-to, tom-ah-to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You create one Sole-less Shoe Fly.  It does not bother you.



_*Commands fly to attack Aeson*_


----------



## Terraism

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Commands fly to attack Aeson*_



 [ Readies the Holy Symbol of the Frog King, preparing to turn the undead dinner. ]


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Where is everybody?
> 
> *sigh* You guys are gonna make me do work, aren't you? Well, since no one is here, I am gonna go clean something......or get breakfast. Now that I think about it, breakfast sounds better than cleaning.




Da fungus is HERE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Terraism said:
			
		

> [ Readies the Holy Symbol of the Frog King, preparing to turn the undead dinner. ]



My fly is immune to turning attempts.


----------



## Mycanid

Terraism said:
			
		

> I'm poking around from work.  Man, it's been a long time since I've stepped into a Hive thread.  Hey, all.  Any familiar faces?




Hmm ... I haven't met you before my good sir. A pleasure!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Da fungus is HERE!



Took you long enough.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm not.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit.  Guess I am actually here.




You cannot hide....
I see you....
There is no life ... in the void ...
only ... DEATH!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I haven't met you before my good sir. A pleasure!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Da fungus is HERE!



BOOM!

Tough actin' Tinactin!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You cannot hide....
> I see you....
> There is no life ... in the void ...
> only ... DEATH!



Its too late Myc, I already killed Hafrog.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm lamenting my tortured existence and bemoaning my lot in life.
> 
> All in all, pretty much par for 8 a.m. at work.
> 
> How's everyone else?




Aww ... frogs are green ... not blue.   

Maybe you should take out ye olde cello and start a melancholy railroad blues melody....

One day I was born.
And one day I'll day.
Some days I eat fleas.
Some days I eat flies.
Cause I'm a frog.

Wah wah wah wah!

Yes, I'm a frog!

etc.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> BOOM!
> 
> Tough actin' Tinactin!



BOOM!

The sound of my rocket launcer.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning Fru, hafrog, and ... hmm ... I guess anyone else in here.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You too? We need to start a club.




Merkuri is rather talented with these things, it seems. Maybe you could ask her for an elite version of one!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That was the aim of the operation.
> 
> *keels over dead*




Eww ... road kill.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aww ... frogs are green ... not blue.



*Can't I be both?*


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> One day I was born.
> And one day I'll die.
> Some days I eat fleas.
> Some days I eat flies.
> Cause I'm a frog.
> 
> Wah wah wah wah!
> 
> Yes, I'm a frog!



Sounds like it should be sung to the tune of 'Cause I'm a Blonde.

Earthgirls are apparently not so easy after all.  That's what I get for being an alien.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm a frog!



 I thought you were a fungus.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You create one Sole-less Shoe Fly.  It does not bother you.




ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Merkuri is rather talented with these things, it seems. Maybe you could ask her for an elite version of one!



 An elite club?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*Commands fly to attack Aeson*_



Careful Fru. I'm not in the mood. I've been attacked enough in the last couple of days.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!!!



Yay for fungally accesable pop culture references.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *Can't I be both?* Sounds like it should be sung to the tune of 'Cause I'm a Blonde.




Actually ... sing it to "Bad to the Bone" by George Thoroughgood. 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Earthgirls are apparently not so easy after all.  That's what I get for being an alien.




Zoikes!    I haven't thought of that song in ages!

Man ... I was listening to that when dinosaurs were still around.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Merkuri is rather talented with these things, it seems. Maybe you could ask her for an elite version of one!



Only if she's willing to beat me until dead with it.


----------



## Terraism

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My fly is immune to turning attempts.



I'm not touching that with a 10' pole.



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I haven't met you before my good sir. A pleasure!





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

>



Hey there, mushroom-man.  Old, old-time hiver.  I poke around in cycles, and I've been doing the "quiet lurking" for the past couple, erm, well... years.  Nice to meet you, too.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought you were a fungus.




Of course I am. See the fashionable cap? [points at his cap]


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only if she's willing to beat me until dead with it.




You want her to beat you with the club until she dies?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Careful Fru. I'm not in the mood. I've been attacked enough in the last couple of days.



Sorry Aeson, just trying to have some fun.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> An elite club?




One step above a normal weapon, but not quite masterwork.


----------



## Terraism

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only if she's willing to beat me until dead with it.



 I thought you were in a killin' mood today, Aeson, not a killable?


----------



## Mycanid

Terraism said:
			
		

> ....Hey there, mushroom-man.  Old, old-time hiver.  *I poke around in cycles*, and I've been doing the "quiet lurking" for the past couple, erm, well... years.  Nice to meet you, too.




Unicycle enthusiast?


----------



## Terraism

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One step above a normal weapon, but not quite masterwork.



 Oh, man.  I come here to get away from all those silly, craft-system-based house rules!    Since when did we need more than "normal" and "masterwork," huh?  Kids these days!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually ... sing it to "Bad to the Bone" by George Thoroughgood.



Ah, I see.  Lyrics fit quite well, but the chorus could use some work.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Zoikes!    I haven't thought of that song in ages!
> 
> Man ... I was listening to that when dinosaurs were still around.  :\



's a good song, good movie.


Lip lock for Whiploc?


----------



## Terraism

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Unicycle enthusiast?



Sure, why not?  

So, what's with having nearly 700 pages?  What happened to the time of one thread a day?  Were we cluttering up the place too much?

[Edit: Okay, only around 650ish.]


----------



## Aeson

Terraism said:
			
		

> I thought you were in a killin' mood today, Aeson, not a killable?



Either one at the moment.


----------



## Mycanid

Terraism said:
			
		

> Oh, man.  I come here to get away from all those silly, craft-system-based house rules!    Since when did we need more than "normal" and "masterwork," huh?  Kids these days!




Kid!   

You ... you ... chocoholic you!    

I began playing in 1979. And you?


----------



## hafrogman

Terraism said:
			
		

> Oh, man.  I come here to get away from all those silly, craft-system-based house rules!    Since when did we need more than "normal" and "masterwork," huh?  Kids these days!



It dates back to the 70's.  Luke Skywaker, a normal saber wasn't good enough, and he couldn't afford a masterwork saber.

So he got alite saber.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, I see.  Lyrics fit quite well, but the chorus could use some work.'s a good song, good movie....




Hmm ... I have a vague recollection of it being made into a movie.... A movie for tv maybe?  :\


----------



## Terraism

Wasn't yet a glimmer in someone's eye.    Apparently you're just one of those wannabe-progressively-'hip' old fun-guys.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It dates back to the 70's.  Luke Skywaker, a normal saber wasn't good enough, and he couldn't afford a masterwork saber.
> 
> So he got alite saber.




 

[Slaps himself in the head.]


----------



## hafrogman

Terraism said:
			
		

> So, what's with having nearly 700 pages?  What happened to the time of one thread a day?  Were we cluttering up the place too much?
> 
> [Edit: Okay, only around 650ish.]



Yeah, I think the hive was asked to contain itself.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I have a vague recollection of it being made into a movie.... A movie for tv maybe?  :\



No, fairly major motion picture back in the 80's.

Gena Davis
Jeff Goldblum
Jim Carrey (before he was famous)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Of course I am. See the fashionable cap? [points at his cap]



Thats a cap?


----------



## Mycanid

Terraism said:
			
		

> Wasn't yet a glimmer in someone's eye.    Apparently you're just one of those wannabe-progressively-'hip' old fun-guys.




25 more cents!   

I have an agreement with the mods that whenever anyone makes a joke with the "fun-guy" line about me he adds 25 cents to my account.   

Thanks!


----------



## Terraism

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It dates back to the 70's.  Luke Skywaker, a normal saber wasn't good enough, and he couldn't afford a masterwork saber.
> 
> So he got alite saber.



 [ Groans. ]


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats a cap?




Of course it is.  :\ 

Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushroom

Official identification reference.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats a cap?



Little bit big for a cap, isn't it.  He's like the Raiden of Mushrooms.


----------



## Mycanid

Terraism said:
			
		

> [ Groans. ]




As you can see, hafrog is very quick on those webbed mental hoppers of his.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Little bit big for a cap, isn't it.  He's like the Raiden of Mushrooms.




Hey! My fave Mortal Combat character! I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, fairly major motion picture back in the 80's.
> 
> Gena Davis
> Jeff Goldblum
> Jim Carrey (before he was famous)




Hmm ... never saw it. (Big surprise, I know.)


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As you can see, hafrog is very quick on those webbed mental hoppers of his.



Hey, you appreciated the shoe fly joke.

I have my uses.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... stepping out for a sec. Nice to meet you Terraism. 

See you hafrog and Fru and Aeson. Hope the first and the last cheer up. Or else!


----------



## Terraism

You know, I should've come poking back here last week.  Would've made all these validation papers so much less painful.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... never saw it. (Big surprise, I know.)



Yes.  Shocking.

Just what one would expect from the Fungal Raiden.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! My fave Mortal Combat character! I'll take that as a compliment.



My fave character too.


----------



## hafrogman

Terraism said:
			
		

> You know, I should've come poking back here last week.  Would've made all these validation papers so much less painful.



We live to amuse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sonja: A handful of people on a leaky boat are gonna save the world?
Raiden: Exactly.


----------



## Terraism

And I'm off - time for a bit of a weekend break.  Have a good afternoon, everyone.  Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Aurora

So, I ate breakfast, and I talked to my dad on the phone. I haven't spoken to him in weeks. He's never around when I call, so I always just talk to my stepmom. 

I have a lot of cleaning to do cause I invited a friend over to scrapbook. I hate cleaning.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have a lot of cleaning to do cause I invited a friend over to scrapbook. I hate cleaning.



I hate scrapbooking.    


Okay, not really.  But I liked the parallelism.  I also like using the word parallelism in a sentance and meaning it.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I hate scrapbooking.
> 
> 
> Okay, not really.  But I liked the parallelism.  I also like using the word parallelism in a sentance and meaning it.



I find you entertaining frogman.


----------



## Aurora

I like the word marshmallow.


----------



## Aurora

and the color green


----------



## Aurora

not sure if I would like green marshmallows unless maybe they were green from food coloring that would be okay


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I find you entertaining frogman.



Many people do.    

Sadly, that's all they seem to find me.  Tears of a clown and whatnot.


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> and the color green



It's not easy being green.
Having to spend each day the color of the leaves.

But I am green and it'll do fine, it's beautiful
And I think it's what I want to be


----------



## Aurora

I think I will do stream of consciousness writing today and not use punctuation unless necessary for emphasis like in the next sentence

Is this annoying?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like the word marshmallow.



It's a fun word.

I like Euphemism.  Dichotomous.  Egregious.  Existential Quandry.  Lots of words that people don't use nearly enough, in my opinion.


----------



## Aurora

I think it is maybe I won't do it


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> not sure if I would like green marshmallows unless maybe they were green from food coloring that would be okay



Do you like green eggs and ham?
Do you like them in a box?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's a fun word.
> 
> I like Euphemism.  Dichotomous.  Egregious.  Existential Quandry.  Lots of words that people don't use nearly enough, in my opinion.



Those are good words but not $1 words


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do you like green eggs and ham?
> Do you like them in a box?



I do not like green eggs and ham I do not like them in a box I do not like them in my socks


----------



## Aurora

Aurora said:
			
		

> Those are good words but not $1 words



of course neither is marshmallow but I like it anyways


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think I will do stream of consciousness writing today and not use punctuation unless necessary for emphasis like in the next sentence
> 
> Is this annoying?



It is slightly distracting it would have been best if you had stated it first because initiall I simply thought you had fallen off the grammar wagon and that kind of made me sad

e e cummings you are not

alas

Perhaps a compromise with stream of conciousness posting without the lack of punctuation just writing whatever comes into your mind which I suppose is really what the hive is to begin with 

don't you think?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Those are good words but not $1 words



What are $1 words?  Are they fiddy cent words?  I'll offer you $3.50 for the lot of them and throw in Ron Popeil if you order now.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do not like them in my socks



Kind of squishy, eh?   :\


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Kind of squishy, eh?   :\



"I can feel it squishin between my toes."


----------



## Aeson

Aurora is in a good mood.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What are $1 words?  Are they fiddy cent words?  I'll offer you $3.50 for the lot of them and throw in Ron Popeil if you order now.



ROFL

It's a joke between some of my friends If you are talking to someone and you happen to use a word that has 5 syllables (used correctly and in context of course) they have to give you a dollar but only is you remember to call it Usually no money actually exchanges hands its just a fun game we play


----------



## Aurora

I hate falling off wagons I mean the whole fight scene thing is cool when you are chasing a bad guy and he takes off in a wagon and you manage to jump and grab the edge and you are trying to keep your legs from dragging and climb on but then he always runs back and tries to kick you in the face and step on your fingers to knock you off and that hurts and then sometimes he manages to do it but you grab the rope as you fall that for some reason is tied to the back of the wagon and get drug along as you try to get back on the wagon

I hate falling off wagons


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora is in a good mood.



She pretty much always is just likes to be ornery at times cause it's fun

well for me it is

hopefully at times it is amusing to others as well

it's all in good fun

I only tease cause I love


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's a joke between some of my friends If you are talking to someone and you happen to use a word that has 5 syllables (used correctly and in context of course) they have to give you a dollar but only is you remember to call it Usually no money actually exchanges hands its just a fun game we play



Hmmm, I guess the question is: how often to people try and cheat the system?

I know I often have to push the limits of double meaning or pronunciation ($1) to get some of my puns to work (see the lightsaber joke from earlier).  If one of your friends pushes their vocabulary to use a dollar word in a stretch, you can accuse them of hyperextension ($2), thereby reversing the tables and earning the dollar for yourself.  I guess if it's just a friendly game, it wouldn't do to be confrontational ($3), but it's just so easy to get caught up in the exhileration ($4) of the competition.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate falling off wagons I mean the whole fight scene thing is cool when you are chasing a bad guy and he takes off in a wagon and you manage to jump and grab the edge and you are trying to keep your legs from dragging and climb on but then he always runs back and tries to kick you in the face and step on your fingers to knock you off and that hurts and then sometimes he manages to do it but you grab the rope as you fall that for some reason is tied to the back of the wagon and get drug along as you try to get back on the wagon
> 
> I hate falling off wagons



We once had that happen to an NPC we were supposed to be protecting.  We were not amused.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I guess the question is: how often to people try and cheat the system?
> 
> I know I often have to push the limits of double meaning or pronunciation ($1) to get some of my puns to work (see the lightsaber joke from earlier).  If one of your friends pushes their vocabulary to use a dollar word in a stretch, you can accuse them of hyperextension ($2), thereby reversing the tables and earning the dollar for yourself.  I guess if it's just a friendly game, it wouldn't do to be confrontational ($3), but it's just so easy to get caught up in the exhileration ($4) of the competition.



Show off   


Nicely done


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's a fun word.
> 
> I like Euphemism.  Dichotomous.  Egregious.  Existential Quandry.  Lots of words that people don't use nearly enough, in my opinion.



Callipygian.


----------



## Aurora

I guess now if we ever meet frogman I owe you a kiss AND $4!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Show off
> 
> 
> Nicely done



Thank you.  I was quite proud of it myself.  I just started writing to get to the hyperextension joke, but then I found I legitimately ($5) needed to use pronunciation.  So then it snowballed from there.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess now if we ever meet frogman I owe you a kiss AND $4!!!



I'll let you slide on the $4.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'll let you slide on the $4.



Good to know


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Callipygian.



Never heard that word before.


----------



## Aurora

Actually frogman I find it easy to use the word "inconceivable" a lot in conversation to undo some of the monetary damages


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Never heard that word before.



Oh, I think that is my favoritest word ever.  Look it up.


----------



## Aurora

All right hive I am out 

I have work to do


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Never heard that word before.



He said you have a nice ass.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oh, I think that is my favoritest word ever.  Look it up.



I shall but later


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He said you have a nice ass.



You're sure I was directing that at her?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> You're sure I was directing that at her?



Well everyone knows it about me.


IMAGINE_iff_ hafrogman were a hairstyle.  Which would he be?

2) A tight bun.


----------



## Heckler

Given the variety of options, I'll go with #2.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Given the variety of options, I'll go with #2.



I can't remember what all the others ones were.

Most people went with 5) a beehive.      But that doesn't go as well with the rumpus joke.

There was 1) a buzzcut
and 3) the bowl
possibly a pony tail and one more that escapes me.


----------



## Heckler

See, I was thinking ponytail, pigtails & duck's ass.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> See, I was thinking ponytail, pigtails & duck's ass.



Duck's ass would have worked.  If you like duck ass.


Lunchtime!

Duck ass soup?


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Lunchtime!
> 
> Duck ass soup?



That would be Bird's Nest soup withthe bird still in it?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> it's all in good fun
> 
> I only tease cause I love



Words I live by. I mean nothing mean by what I say.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay folks ... back from 115 degrees in town. Bleh!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay folks ... back from 115 degrees in town. Bleh!



Only 115?  Sounds nice.


----------



## Mycanid

You can have it monsier le amphibian.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You can have it monsier le amphibian.



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Mycanid

At least I am back in AC ... last night it was almost 95 degrees in the house. Stifling ... and not too conducive to sleep.    The cat did not help either.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, sleeping in heat is not so much fun.


----------



## Mycanid

[Looks over the thread since last here.]

Hmm ... Green Eggs and Ham? Marshmallows? Bird's Nest soup? Lunchtime was looming for all methinks.   

So ... I have this HP Pavillion ze4800 sitting here. Got the Power Cord. Has 256mb of RAM and a mobile XP 2200 cpu. What in the hee haws am I supposed to do with the thing?  :\

Definitely needs more memory before it can do ANYTHING.


----------



## Ferret

In heat? Like dogs?


----------



## Mycanid

Ah well ... it is only going to be a word processor anyway. Yawn.

Fie on it all! Fie I say! Off with its head!


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> In heat? Like dogs?




Absolutely not you vicious individual you!    Like hot dogs is closer to the reality of the misery.  :\ 

Hiya Ferret!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Only 115?  Sounds nice.



As long as I can sit in the shade and there is a pool, I'd take 115 with low humidity. I used to go to Palm Springs a lot and during the summer; 115 was about the norm.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Absolutely not you vicious individual you!    Like hot dogs is closer to the reality of the misery.  :\
> 
> Hiya Ferret!



Yes but you must admit that it would be better than being around a cat in heat. Oy those suckers are loud.


----------



## Aurora

I have gotten no cleaning done today. Instead dshai decided we should go out to lunch and then go to the bank. Where we sat around forever as they moved around our money, and opened a cd for us. Took way too long. I swear whenever we go to a bank to get something done it is always "Oh, this won't take long at all", but then something goes wrong and their computer does something that it "never does" and we sit there for ages while they sort it out. It's like we shouldn't use banks. Or they all hate us or something.


----------



## Aurora

Then I was exhausted and dshai made me lie down. I told him only for 30 min, but he let me sleep an hour. I wish I was still sleeping. It was good sleep. I likes good sleep.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> As long as I can sit in the shade and there is a pool, I'd take 115 with low humidity. I used to go to Palm Springs a lot and during the summer; 115 was about the norm.




You are a tougher individual than I am ma'am.


----------



## Aurora

If I have to sit here and talk to myself I think I will start stream of consciousness writing again thatandIthinkIwillstopusingthespacebaraswellwheeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Then I was exhausted and dshai made me lie down. I told him only for 30 min, but he let me sleep an hour. I wish I was still sleeping. It was good sleep. I likes good sleep.




Hiya Aurora.  Nice you could get a good nap at least.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> If I have to sit here and talk to myself I think I will start stream of consciousness writing again thatandIthinkIwillstopusingthespacebaraswellwheeeeeeeeeeeee




I'm here! Helloooo!!!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You are a tougher individual than I am ma'am.



Yay the fungus is here!

Yes but sitting next to the pool in 115 degree weather is nice. You just get up every 10 min or so and jump in and then get back out and lay in the sun. Despite my very fair skin, I used to get a pretty nice tan back then. Of course, I don't see much sun in Ohio.  :\ Prolly a good thing, I don't need wrinkles.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have gotten no cleaning done today. Instead dshai decided we should go out to lunch and then go to the bank. Where we sat around forever as they moved around our money, and opened a cd for us. Took way too long. I swear whenever we go to a bank to get something done it is always "Oh, this won't take long at all", but then something goes wrong and their computer does something that it "never does" and we sit there for ages while they sort it out. It's like we shouldn't use banks. Or they all hate us or something.




Banks.    [shudders]


----------



## Aurora

That and doesn't your friend install swamp coolers? Make him come over and put one in for you. Just buy an extra solar panel or somethin to run it


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Banks.    [shudders]



Unfortunately I find them to be a necessary evil. It would be too difficult to get along nowadays without them. At one time my dad almost bought a bank just so that he could do his own financing. That would have been nice.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yay the fungus is here!




Awwwwww.   



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes but sitting next to the pool in 115 degree weather is nice. You just get up every 10 min or so and jump in and then get back out and lay in the sun. Despite my very fair skin, I used to get a pretty nice tan back then. Of course, I don't see much sun in Ohio.  :\ Prolly a good thing, I don't need wrinkles.




Hmm ... not an amphibian - firm believer in "terra firma" maself. Believe it or not I also used to tan quite nicely. But those were the days I would run around on a blacktop for 8 hours straight playing basketball and such nonsense.   

No more of that today. Hah! I wonder when the last time my flesh has been exposed to the sun was. :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> That and doesn't your friend install swamp coolers? Make him come over and put one in for you. Just buy an extra solar panel or somethin to run it




But ... but ... then it wouldn't be "a la natural"!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I find them to be a necessary evil. It would be too difficult to get along nowadays without them. At one time my dad almost bought a bank just so that he could do his own financing. That would have been nice.




Here's an interesting idea!    Hmm.... Wonder how hard that would be? [Has images of the "You can't take it with you" movie in his mind.]


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Absolutely not you vicious individual you!    Like hot dogs is closer to the reality of the misery.  :\
> 
> Hiya Ferret!




Hey how are things underground?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... not an amphibian - firm believer in "terra firma" maself. Believe it or not I also used to tan quite nicely. But those were the days I would run around on a blacktop for 8 hours straight playing basketball and such nonsense.
> 
> No more of that today. Hah! I wonder when the last time my flesh has been exposed to the sun was. :\



Basketball is my favorite sport to play. I may be short but that just adds to my dexterity for getting around tall-ies. That and I had an awesome 3 point shot, especially from the baseline. Most people don't expect a little point guard to shoot from there. My record was 13 3 pointers in a row at a practice with some of the guy's Varsity team. That was a long time ago though!

Football is my favorite sport to watch.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But ... but ... then it wouldn't be "a la natural"!



Yes dear, but you could sleep. LOL


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Hey how are things underground?




Much cooler than on the surface world.   

AM busy as a beaver of late. Next week looks to be positively DROWNED in work. Likely very little inet access then. Ah well.    Life and all that sorta stuff!

How about yourself sir?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Basketball is my favorite sport to play. I may be short but that just adds to my dexterity for getting around tall-ies. That and I had an awesome 3 point shot, especially from the baseline. Most people don't expect a little point guard to shoot from there. My record was 13 3 pointers in a row at a practice with some of the guy's Varsity team. That was a long time ago though!
> 
> Football is my favorite sport to watch.




Holy smokes Aurora!    You must have a devastating shot to do THAT. I was a fairly good player and could never pull THAT off....   Yeesh. You ARE right about the baseline shot, though.  Short folks least monitored location from the trees. Hee hee!

Admittedly Basketball was my favorite sport to watch as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes dear, but you could sleep. LOL




I'll take the lack of sleep as the more desirable any day of the week. In the long term it is much more desirable. There are only a few weeks out of the year that are particularly miserable anyway.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'll take the lack of sleep as the more desirable any day of the week. In the long term it is much more desirable. There are only a few weeks out of the year that are particularly miserable anyway.



Start traveling those weeks. LOL


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Much cooler than on the surface world.
> 
> AM busy as a beaver of late. Next week looks to be positively DROWNED in work. Likely very little inet access then. Ah well.    Life and all that sorta stuff!
> 
> How about yourself sir?




I am not fairing so well....I was thinking of making a thread dedicated to it. This thread moves too fast for me....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Start traveling those weeks. LOL




Funny you should mention this ... I went to Illinois for a week and that was not so bad. Only one day was REALLY hot. I will be heading to Maine the second week of August and perhaps to LA (AC ya see!) towards the end of July.

At the end of August maybe I will travel to where Aeson works and scare the [ahem!] out of him by just strolling into his store!


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> I am not fairing so well....I was thinking of making a thread dedicated to it. This thread moves too fast for me....




Oh.   

I'm sorry to hear that.

Man. And you live all the way across the Atlantic too. Wish there was something I could do....


----------



## Aurora

OK guys, gotta run. Cya later!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK guys, gotta run. Cya later!




Adios dearie ... take care of yourself, and listen to your other half when he tries to also! 

Rebel.


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo! Officially a "Supporter" now!

And thanks to DogMoon for the custom avatar words.   It fit EXACTLY right.


----------



## Bloosquig

Zomg... a fungus... among. us?  

I like that.    

How's the hive doing today?


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Zomg... a fungus... among. us?
> 
> I like that.
> 
> How's the hive doing today?




All thanks go to Dog Moon. If I had more space for the avatar sig it would be:

"Lord Humongous! There's a fungus amongus!"

But limited space and all.  :\ 

Hive has been ... [looks up at the ceiling innocently] sporadically busy!


----------



## Bloosquig

Just sporadically eh?   

Well I hope everyone had a good 4th.  I watched Transformers the other day and enjoyed it quite a bit and suggest everyone interested in giant killer robots go see it.    

Other then that I've been working and waiting for a family reunion that starts in a weekish or so.  Should be nice to see my family since I haven't seen my aunt and uncle and some cousins in over 5-6 years and none of them other then my immediate family have seen my new son.


----------



## Mycanid

Sounds like a good 4th.

I played laser tag at night time in the woods with the independence day iguana.


----------



## Bloosquig

Laser tag rocks!


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Laser tag rocks!




Never played it before. The Iguana destroyed me. Even WITH My sonar.


----------



## Mycanid

Alright lads and lasses! I'm signing off for the evening. I will talk to you all later on.   

Adios Bloosquig (and all you lurkers   ) ... will catch you later on.


----------



## Bloosquig

Hmm those Iguanas are mean.  Next time try the x-ray vision.  They're weak against it.

pew pew


----------



## Bloosquig

Cya Myc

Anyone else lurking around here?


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that.
> 
> Man. And you live all the way across the Atlantic too. Wish there was something I could do....



That's cool, I'll heal. I'll post the nonsense tomorrow. :\ 

Too late now.


----------



## Bront

*sigh*  Just got 42 minutes into Happy Gilmore to find a scratch ruined the disc.  Back to Blockbuster.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Just got 42 minutes into Happy Gilmore to find a scratch ruined the disc.  Back to Blockbuster.




Same happened once to me when watching Pulp Fiction, though it was Hollywood Video.  Was annoying...


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Cya Myc
> 
> Anyone else lurking around here?




Nope.

Which is true.  No one who lurks is gonna read a thread this long and since I'm posting, I'm not lurking.    Clever Dog Moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Officially a "Supporter" now!
> 
> And thanks to DogMoon for the custom avatar words.   It fit EXACTLY right.




You welcome.  

I will be a supporter again soon once a friend uses paypal to get me the account and I give him the money for it.

Stupid paypal....


----------



## Dog Moon

Ferret said:
			
		

> I am not fairing so well....I was thinking of making a thread dedicated to it. This thread moves too fast for me....




Awww.  We could use more additions.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, El-remmen closed and Ignore Me thread.  So much for letting this one get up to 5 pages.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm totally gonna keep on talking about stuff until someone else posts here.  Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Dog Moon

So my day was fine until the end when I had to stay late at work and thus got to the bank 5 minutes too late.  Cause billing had to be done today instead of Monday.  Boss seems to hate it when someone says, 'It's late, going home, will finish tomorrow'.  Crappy thing is that he made it there for only like an hour there today.  Wish I could do that.

No one at work really likes the boss at all.  Too arrogant and too greedy and doesn't really seem to do any work.  He just talks to people and when he's not doing that, he's bothering one of the rest of us.  Wonder if he realizes this or ever will?


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think the hive was asked to contain itself.




The hive will NEVER be contained!  Bwahaha!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do you like green eggs and ham?
> Do you like them in a box?




I do not like them in a box
I do not like them with a fox.

And though you did not asK:
I do not like them in a house
I do not like them with a mouse.

I do not like them, Sam I Am
I do not like green eggs and ham.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I hate falling off wagons I mean the whole fight scene thing is cool when you are chasing a bad guy and he takes off in a wagon and you manage to jump and grab the edge and you are trying to keep your legs from dragging and climb on but then he always runs back and tries to kick you in the face and step on your fingers to knock you off and that hurts and then sometimes he manages to do it but you grab the rope as you fall that for some reason is tied to the back of the wagon and get drug along as you try to get back on the wagon
> 
> I hate falling off wagons




Increase your Balance Skill.  That should help.  And perhaps your Jump and Tumble Skills too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> not sure if I would like green marshmallows unless maybe they were green from food coloring that would be okay




I thought there existed green marshmallows.  And pink and yellows ones too.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Catching up is always pointless.  It's like making a point on something that was spoken 30 minutes ago when the topic has changed.




That doesn't stop me!


----------



## Dog Moon

It's a pity I didn't start at the top of this page.  The world could certainly use an ENTIRE PAGE OF DOG MOON!


----------



## Dog Moon

Cause the whole world is laughing when I make my noises, bah bah dah, bah bah bah dah.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon, same Dog time, same Dog day.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon, 24/6, 365 days.


----------



## Dog Moon

Finally, my friend has arrived and we will be leaving for out evening activity, so I'm off.

My rocker!  Bwahaha.

Later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon, filling in for himself, Mega, and Mania.


----------



## Bloosquig

Just wanted to step in here to help prevent an all dog moon page from getting too long


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dog Moon, filling in for himself, Mega, and Mania.





you cheeky monkey


----------



## megamania

I seem to remember doing this before.   Talking between my personalities and answering myself for something like 20 posts until stopping.


----------



## megamania

Mods-  relax.... I don't plan on doing that.... or am I anyway?


----------



## megamania

Got some of the Night Below figures today.    Very nice.    I have 3 Dracosaurs.  I'm half way to my goal of 6.


----------



## megamania

Favorites at this point include:

Berserk Flesh Golem

Gnoll Claw Fighter ( has a look / stance of "aw comon!  why blame me?!?" )

Clawborn Scorrow

Greenspawn Zealot

Dracotaur Rager

Digester (go figure-  its so pathetic looking its cute)

Kuo-Tau Hunter / Whip are also nice in a warm and fuzzy way

Large Gold Dragon is imposing

Noble Salamander is better looking than the photo gallery

Large Chaos Beast (where was this last fall when I tried to creat one out of plaster?)

Greater Basilisk (an awesome figure that I love the appearance of)

Large White Dragon 

Orc Banebreak Rider is nice but I don'r know about lil' rhinos.....  they're so horny.


----------



## megamania

I'm curious now of course about Desert of Desolation set due this November.   Yaun-ti and desert creatures....Darksun maybe?


----------



## megamania

In a few minutes it will be a big moment(s) for me.



Timmy, my son, will be 9 years old


and that marks 9 years of remission from cancer.   


I think this calls for a Bar-B-Q.


----------



## megamania

We don't talk about miniatures here much.   Am I the only one to use them?   At first I avoided them but they do add to the game.   Especially for the imagination impaired.


----------



## megamania

Did I mention I am eating and drinking?


First food of the day.   Burritos and beer.


Looking at the Chex Mix at my feet in a bag.    uuuuummmmmm seasoned ceral and pretzels...


----------



## megamania

Any figures / Minis Hivers want?


I still want Darksun stuff.   Not sure why.  I have most Darksun specific creatures in pewtwer; Dragon-kings, Crodlu, Anakor, Gith, Belgoi, Tembos, Muls.....  not much else remains.


----------



## megamania

Technically one has been done already.... The Caller in the Darkness orginated as a Darksun undead.

Others in the Monster manuals include-

Braxat
Elemental Beasts

and the Obsideon Golem.


----------



## megamania

The Obsideon Golem would make for an awesome figure.


----------



## megamania

The Cheddar Chex Mix is good except for the pretzels.   They seem hard and tasteless.

The Coors Lite is really hitting the spot however.   Goodthing I don't work tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

Where is everyone?


----------



## megamania

Off to CM to check on comicbook news.   Hope to be back then.


----------



## megamania

just as a last minute comment on the Chex.....not only are the pretzels hard but they lack salt.   No wonder they are so bland!   Bagel chips have more flavor!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> In a few minutes it will be a big moment(s) for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, my son, will be 9 years old
> 
> 
> and that marks 9 years of remission from cancer.
> 
> 
> I think this calls for a Bar-B-Q.




Congratulations.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Congratulations.






....but now I'm drunk.....    and kinda likeing it........


----------



## megamania

I think I'm going uipstairs to the couch to pass out now.,  Have a good nite.   Cya Moondog.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Congratulations.





sorry I meant to say thankyou.



thankyiou


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> We don't talk about miniatures here much.   Am I the only one to use them?   At first I avoided them but they do add to the game.   Especially for the imagination impaired.




Yeah, we use them in my group every session.  They're fun to use.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Where is everyone?




I was gambling.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Just wanted to step in here to help prevent an all dog moon page from getting too long




Awww, I'd say you're mean, but even if you hadn't posted, Mega took away all Dog Moon all the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone here?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyone here?




You must not be good at reading.  Dog Moon is.  He's always here.  Awrooo!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You must not be good at reading.  Dog Moon is.  He's always here.  Awrooo!



Hey DogMoon. How are you tonight?


----------



## megamania

Still missing 2 figures from Night Below.    grrrrrr.......


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, we use them in my group every session.  They're fun to use.





I got metal and plastic figs from monsters to heroes to superheroes and villians.   A few aliens even.

I need a small room just for them.


----------



## megamania

Tired.   I'm sure the beer had nothing to do with it (    ).   Going nite-nite now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Mega. How are you tonight?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Tired.   I'm sure the beer had nothing to do with it (    ).   Going nite-nite now.



Why must the hive be lonely.   

And cold, always cold.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey DogMoon. How are you tonight?




Doing okay.  Fun in the beginning.  Winning money is always fun.  

But I can't sleep atm.  Talking with friends on AIM while browsing pics on deviantart.

And of course listening to music.


----------



## Dog Moon

Where is everyone?  Been awake for 2 hours with no one here...


----------



## megamania

slow to wake up then I had to work on my son's B-day party stuff.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Mega. How are you tonight?





ack- just missed me.


----------



## megamania

Time to nap.   Perhaps I will return this evening.    I wanted to take Timmy to Transformers but he has no interest in it.   So now I have no idea what we are doing.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Time to nap.   Perhaps I will return this evening.    I wanted to take Timmy to Transformers but he has no interest in it.   So now I have no idea what we are doing.




Nap?   NOoooooo, I'm still here without anyone to talk to.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nap?   NOoooooo, I'm still here without anyone to talk to.



I'm here DM.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm here DM.




Cool.  So how's your Saturday going so far?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Cool.  So how's your Saturday going so far?



Good. Hung out with my nephew (he is napping in the other room right now) and sister and Mom this morning. We all had breakfast together.

Right now I'm putting together a list of DVDs (with hyperlinks of where to buy them) in order to phase out my massive VHS collection. 

I'm just now noticing I am going to need a new DVD player.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good. Hung out with my nephew (he is napping in the other room right now) and sister and Mom this morning. We all had breakfast together.
> 
> Right now I'm putting together a list of DVDs (with hyperlinks of where to buy them) in order to phase out my massive VHS collection.
> 
> I'm just now noticing I am going to need a new DVD player.




Fun.  And in a few years, we'll all need to buy the new format to phase out our massive collections of dvds.

I use my computer for a dvd player.  Works nice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Fun.  And in a few years, we'll all need to buy the new format to phase out our massive collections of dvds.



Blu-Ray and HD. 

Ugh.

Which is why I'm jumping on the bandwagon soon by buying an HDTV and a DVD player that can play both formats. The price of HD isn't all that bad ($20 for an HD movie).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sh*t. My semi-comfotable office chair just broke.

Now I need to buy a new one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sh*t. My semi-comfotable office chair just broke.
> 
> Now I need to buy a new one.




Dang, that sucks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, that sucks.



Yeah, and office chairs aren't cheap.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Fun.  And in a few years, we'll all need to buy the new format to phase out our massive collections of dvds.
> 
> I use my computer for a dvd player.  Works nice.



Nah, the old ones will still work.  Just won't be quite as spiffy.  For most movies, people won't care.  (Is the Naked Gun that much better in super-hi-fi-def?)


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sh*t. My semi-comfotable office chair just broke.
> 
> Now I need to buy a new one.





If you buy a Knoll Chadwick seat let me know.   Its likely I had a hand in molding it.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Time to nap.   Perhaps I will return this evening.    I wanted to take Timmy to Transformers but he has no interest in it.   So now I have no idea what we are doing.





Wife decided to ignore this plan and has a sleep over with him and his best friend.   Who knows IF or when I will see it.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Wife decided to ignore this plan and has a sleep over with him and his best friend.   Who knows IF or when I will see it.....




Just saw it tonight.  Excellent movie, and I was never much into Transformers as a kid either.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Saw Evan Almighty today with my mom. She absolutely loved it. Then we swung by the house to see if everyone wanted to go out to dinner. We went to the Quilted Bear and I treated everyone to a nice dinner.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just saw it tonight.  Excellent movie, and I was never much into Transformers as a kid either.




Buggers.   I gotta see it


----------



## megamania

so..... where are folks?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> so..... where are folks?




Sleeping?


----------



## megamania

sleep...... what's that?!?


----------



## megamania

I am working on ideas for a new Eberron campaign with the guys.


Wayfinders for ease.

Three warforged;  2 fighters and an Artificer.   Not sure what Clinton will be.


First story-  an Undermountain type environement
Second story-  vampires under Sharn
Third Story-  Mournlands


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just saw it tonight.  Excellent movie, and I was never much into Transformers as a kid either.



So, does Spike live?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, does Spike live?



NO SPOILERS!


----------



## Aurora

It seems the hive was slow this weekend. There was a lot of "anybody here". Trust me when I say, I would rather have been here with you. Instead I spent the weekend in a horrible amount of pain in a hospital bed. Still no baby (thank goodness, too early for that). Nope my body must have decided that it would be more fun to pass a kidney stone. So I spent 2 nights in the the hospital getting poked and prodded. Of course it took them over 5 hours to get me any pain relief. I don't wish that pain upon anyone. ANYONE!

So, that's what I did this weekend. I just got home a couple hours ago. What did everyone else do this weekend?


----------



## Aurora

I shall have to catch up with everyone later. My meds are making me groggy and I am gonna go lay down.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just got a stroll by tailing.




One of my kittens seems to excell at that while I'm on the commode. Walk under the legs and brush the backs of them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Always fun.  I miss my kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was young, I was always amused when one of our cats would sit on top of the TV and bat at Super Mario as he jumped up near the top of the screen.




One of mine about a month ago tried to swat at something on the screen and fell off the bed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I heard a sonic boom as it went over my head.




That was the bottle rockets we fired off Wed night.   

Were gonna do the Roman Candles had we had a way to secure them in the ground...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Before Get Fuzzy came around, Garfield was my favorite strip.




Garfield is still one of my favs. When I get to read it.... I also like Beetle Bailey, BC, Wizard of Id, Dennis the Menace (a friend of mine writes a few of those. Including today's) and a few others.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Did I mention I got the full body search AGAIN when I flew back home on the 3rd?




I didn't tell them! HONEST! Sith's Honor!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Roommate is allergic.  So I'd have to get one of those creepy hairless things.   :\




Or one of those expensive hypoallergenic cats from a lab....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys were busy today!
> 
> I started to try and catch up, but gave up. I did see that hafrog mentioned realultimatepower.net Love that site. Saw that for the first time a while back. Ninjas aren't as cool as pirates though.





YAAAAARRRRRR!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ninja will always be better than pirates.
> 
> How was your visit with your grandparents? Did you get a nap?




Ninjas that can't get out of the Indiana Jones School of Swordfighting. Or "don't bring a blade to a gunfight".   


PIRATES ARE BETTER!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> A local woman had twins today. No big deal right? She's 55! She had in vitro in Africa because her insurance wouldn't pay for it at her age.




Ok. That beat out the 47 yr old that's having twins.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have no idea what insurance pays for. It didn't seem like something it would pay for to me.




Insurance costs so friggin much and they love to hassle over what they pay for and what they won't. Friend of mine had to have his varicose veins removed after one of them (a small one) burst while he was in the shower. Insurance would only pay for the procedure where they cut your legs open, rip out the veins, sew you back up and you're off your feet, and out of work for 4-6 weeks. He decided to pay for it himself and go for the one where they put a medication injected into the bad veins which shrinks them, causing the body to reroute the blood. A less invasive procedure. One leg set him back $12k. He hasn't done the other leg yet. But it wasn't as bad as the one he had worked on.

As for me, I can't even afford the premium for insurance. Maybe they should listen to the movie "Sicko".... (rest not said due to politica BS)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My fly is immune to turning attempts.




Not to mention alot of things that Grandma would not approve of.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It dates back to the 70's.  Luke Skywaker, a normal saber wasn't good enough, and he couldn't afford a masterwork saber.
> 
> So he got alite saber.




*thwacks the frog*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have gotten no cleaning done today. Instead dshai decided we should go out to lunch and then go to the bank. Where we sat around forever as they moved around our money, and opened a cd for us. Took way too long. I swear whenever we go to a bank to get something done it is always "Oh, this won't take long at all", but then something goes wrong and their computer does something that it "never does" and we sit there for ages while they sort it out. It's like we shouldn't use banks. Or they all hate us or something.





That's better than Richard's excuse for not using one (the dope that became an ass after meeting the voodoo witch). He had someone sticky finger his trust fund left by his grandparents while he was in Iraq during Desert Storm. He was gonna go to college on that when he got back as he was figuring on $30k but found only $300. My opinion was that his parents or at least his mother took it, as I'm pretty sure that when the acct was set up, she was the guardian of it until he reached 18. 

Bitch.

Bitch.

BITCH.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> At the end of August maybe I will travel to where Aeson works and scare the [ahem!] out of him by just strolling into his store!




Or just go to Dragoncon. It's Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Wife decided to ignore this plan and has a sleep over with him and his best friend.   Who knows IF or when I will see it.....




Do like I did, go see it by yourself. My friends weren't sure when they'd go see it as there's so many flicks out already....

I didn't have any probs with the "shaky camera" as I did with Spiderman. Yay. 

Transformers were awesome!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Is this gonna be an "All Darth Page"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I guess I'll go watch Harry Potter now....


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Is this gonna be an "All Darth Page"?



No.


----------



## Bront

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.



For what it's worth, I believe a mod asked us to keep it to less than 5 responces in a row. 

That may not help post count, but you can always edit and add in quotes from other posts.


----------



## Aurora

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Aurora

I am so tired, but I have been laying down for 2 days and I really don't want to go to bed.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am so tired, but I have been laying down for 2 days and I really don't want to go to bed.



I hear you.  I slept almost 14 hours over the weekend after being up only 8.


----------



## Bloosquig

I took the day off after working too hard these past couple days.  Felt nice to sleep in a couple hours.  Not considering the fact my kid was kicking me in the back and crying till I got up to take care of him.


----------



## Piratecat

Bront said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I believe a mod asked us to keep it to less than 5 responces in a row.



Every so often I become extremely tempted to turn off post count in the OT forum. Using good judgment about the frequency of responses will help minimize that.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What did everyone else do this weekend?



You don't want to know but I'm sure fett and dshai have told you with great glee in their voices.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't want to know but I'm sure fett and dshai have told you with great glee in their voices.



I take offense at your, for no reason whatsoever, assuming that my husband takes glee in the pain of others. I have no idea what Fett thinks cause I spent the weekend IN THE HOSPITAL IN PAIN. Dshai merely mentioned it to me and that it is pathetic how people go off on each other and treat each other so poorly over the internet at times without actually knowing one another.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't want to know but I'm sure fett and dshai have told you with great glee in their voices.



I think you assume too much.

Not that I have any clue what you're talking about either.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I take offense at your, for no reason whatsoever, assuming that my husband takes glee in the pain of others. I have no idea what Fett thinks cause I spent the weekend IN THE HOSPITAL IN PAIN. Dshai merely mentioned it to me and that it is pathetic how people go off on each other and treat each other so poorly over the internet at times without actually knowing one another.



I'm sorry. You're right. I have no idea why I said that. I've spent the weekend at home in pain. I can't defend what I said to you. I can only apologize. dshai is a good man and I had no right to say that. He's a better man than I am. I've come to realize I'm not that good of person. I've turned into something I don't like. I don't even see myself when I look in the mirror anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Not that I have any clue what you're talking about either.



You will.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. You're right. I have no idea why I said that. I've spent the weekend at home in pain. I can't defend what I said to you. I can only apologize. dshai is a good man and I had no right to say that. He's a better man than I am. I've come to realize I'm not that good of person. I've turned into something I don't like. I don't even see myself when I look in the mirror anymore.



I know it was just you speaking out of upset. 

Don't be so hard on yourself. Remember, this is the internet. People say things without really thinking them through (like you did  ). Don't let peoples' skewed opinions of you that have no basis in fact, but merely speculation, change the way you feel about yourself. I realize this is easier said than done. I am sure you will remember a couple times that people have said something nasty to me, and I got upset, despite telling myself I shouldn't care what others over the freaking internet think because they don't really know me. Many people don't even care to get to know someone or learn the reasons or intentions behind something someone said before they just rip them a new one because they had nothing better to do that moment. People like that are pathetic. I honestly have no idea really what went down cause I haven't been there and I probably won't bother to look because I don't need the stress right now. You know who you are, and someone going off on some tangent and being rude to you shouldn't shape your image of yourself (in a perfect world of course) cause they don't know you.  Now cheer up; at least you didn't pass a kidney stone this weekend.


----------



## Aeson

There is a reason I liked you, Aurora. Not all the things said about me were wrong. They were hurtful because some of it was the truth. I can't help hating what I've done. I can't help hating myself. I think I would rather have passed a stone this weekend. It's short term pain for a long term gain. My weekend has been short term pain for even longer term pain and emptiness.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now cheer up; at least you didn't pass a kidney stone this weekend.





But it feels like it.    How goes it Hive?


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I think you assume too much.
> 
> Not that I have any clue what you're talking about either.





Ditto.   Feels like I turned on the teevee to see "As the Stomach Churns"


I have no idea what is up but everything said here has to be taken with a pinch of salt.   We are "disconnected" through the net so there is a feeling of less responcibility in what we say.   Its why I'm trying to tone down being here when I am hurting inside.   I didn't mean to spread it but did.   I do a lot of communicating through body language which we can not have here.   I miss cues to when enough is enough.

Relax and take it easy.  Unless there is a body hidden somewhere I don't have any issues with you or anyone here.


----------



## megamania

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Every so often I become extremely tempted to turn off post count in the OT forum. Using good judgment about the frequency of responses will help minimize that.





Sorry.   Sometimes I do things that I think is funny but in retrospect I see are not.  Plus, I am very limited in when I can pop in here so sometimes I try my best to catch up which leads to many responces and simnce my primary time here is when no one else is here it adds up.

I'll try better to keep this in mind.

appears everyone left once I arrived so cya.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> You will.



Drop me a PM about it if you want.


----------



## Piratecat

No, no, it's cool. There's no problem with catching up with folks -- that's what this thread is for. We only start to twitch when it's repeatedly noise and not signal, and I don't think that happens very often.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a reason I liked you, Aurora. Not all the things said about me were wrong. They were hurtful because some of it was the truth. I can't help hating what I've done. I can't help hating myself. I think I would rather have passed a stone this weekend. It's short term pain for a long term gain. My weekend has been short term pain for even longer term pain and emptiness.



Facing the truth is the first step in getting past it 

Don't think of leaning about self-truths as negitive as much as they are a chance to turn them around.  I probably have you beat in bad self-news, and I've just been working on how to deal with it.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Facing the truth is the first step in getting past it
> 
> Don't think of leaning about self-truths as negitive as much as they are a chance to turn them around.  I probably have you beat in bad self-news, and I've just been working on how to deal with it.



I'm not sure what the truth is anymore. It's all too confusing. I need to sort it all out. If no one sees me for awhile that's why.


----------



## hafrogman

Oi, I go away for a weekend, and someone pulls the drama tag.  *sigh*  Earth: It's a nice place to visit, but I wouldn't want to live there.  Hopefully all that were hurt, offended or passed kidney stones are feeling better.  Or if they're not, I pass on my best wishes that they will be soon.

Now, back to the frivolities.  Because I'm feeling grumpy too, but you guys alleviate my pain.  Hivemind: opiate of everyone else.

Catchup:







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> If I have to sit here and talk to myself I think I will start stream of consciousness writing again thatandIthinkIwillstopusingthespacebaraswellwheeeeeeeeeeeee



Now that IS annoying.  stopit







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Mycanid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But ... but ... then it wouldn't be "a la natural"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes dear, but you could sleep. LOL
Click to expand...


 . . . All I got from that exchange is that the fungus sleeps "au natural".  Which is a terrifying image in my mind right now.     Luckily, he kept his hat on.







			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> I am not fairing so well....I was thinking of making a thread dedicated to it. This thread moves too fast for me....



I see no thread, hopefully everything worked out okay?







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hive has been ... [looks up at the ceiling innocently] sporadically busy!



Trying to replace me, I see.   


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Just got 42 minutes into Happy Gilmore to find a scratch ruined the disc.  Back to Blockbuster.



I vill not buy dis record.  EET is scratched.  (source?)







			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought there existed green marshmallows.  And pink and yellows ones too.



Those are peeps.  Not really marshmallow, just a hollow mockery there of.  Mockhollows.







			
				megamania said:
			
		

> We don't talk about miniatures here much.   Am I the only one to use them?   At first I avoided them but they do add to the game.   Especially for the imagination impaired.



I like the D&D minis, but not the mini game.  I'm interested in Reaper's plan for set minis.  I like their metal minis, but can't paint.  Mostly I just like to know where everything stands: paper tokens, coins, pins in a sheet of graph paper.  Something.







			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> megamania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is everyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gambling.
Click to expand...


I was gamboling.







			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or one of those expensive hypoallergenic cats from a lab....  :\



Yeah, but a) $4000 is a lot, even for me.  I could buy a Goldmoon dance for just a little bit more, and b) no insurance, if the cat dies. . . tough luck.  The shots and a normal cat are more practical and affordable, but a bit tough to make someone else do.







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I believe a mod asked us to keep it to less than 5 responces in a row.
> 
> That may not help post count, but you can always edit and add in quotes from other posts.



See, I'm a good boy.   


			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Every so often I become extremely tempted to turn off post count in the OT forum. Using good judgment about the frequency of responses will help minimize that.



*shrug* Mostly I'm just here for the company.  I doubt anyone here really cares if their postcount increments in the Hive thread. . . . 

post ++;


----------



## hafrogman

...

Alone again.  Naturally.


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning Hivers. Sorry Ive been away. I miss anything important?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I miss anything important?



This is the Hive.  You missed much, I can't think of anything important, except the last page and a half.  Which I don't understand myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This is the Hive.  You missed much, I can't think of anything important, except the last page and a half.  Which I don't understand myself.




I see that Poor Aurora.... and I see Aeson is having a mid-life crisis? I cant wait for mine!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see that Poor Aurora.... and I see Aeson is having a mid-life crisis? I cant wait for mine!



To heck with waiting.  If I buy a red convertible can I date my hot twenty year-old now?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> To heck with waiting.  If I buy a red convertible can I date my hot twenty year-old now?




Sure, why not!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> why not?



Because, in the end, I doubt that the type of car I drive would make a significant difference to my dating life.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Because, in the end, I doubt that the type of car I drive would make a significant difference to my dating life.




Same here. I have 2 vehicles and neither one screams "sexy".


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Same here. I have 2 vehicles and neither one screams "sexy".



Yeah, but you make up for it by screaming sexily (or so Karen tells me).

I would need to be driving Kate Winslet having sex with Johnny Depp before my vehicle made up for my personal lack of sexy.    

Maybe I should talk to someone about a personalized paint job.


Well, it's got a custom paint job.
Yeah, but it's all chipped and faded.
Yeah, but it's custom!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you make up for it by screaming sexily (or so Karen tells me).
> 
> I would need to be driving Kate Winslet having sex with Johnny Depp before my vehicle made up for my personal lack of sexy.
> 
> Maybe I should talk to someone about a personalized paint job.
> 
> 
> Well, it's got a custom paint job.
> Yeah, but it's all chipped and faded.
> Yeah, but it's custom!





Um, yeah but she makes me scream 

I just want a muscle car. Ive seen Transformers twice now and Im thinking of buying that new Camaro.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, yeah but she makes me scream.



Hot.  


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just want a muscle car. Ive seen Transformers twice now and Im thinking of buying that new Camaro.



Ah, a bitchin' Camero, eh?  Yeah. . . I'm alright with my car.  But I'd love a air freshener that says "Bee-otch".


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hot.   Ah, a bitchin' Camero, eh?  Yeah. . . I'm alright with my car.  But I'd love a air freshener that says "Bee-otch".





Yeah, shes hot all right.

I loved that air freshener too. and where the hell did megan fox come from? Shes cute.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I loved that air freshener too. and where the hell did megan fox come from? Shes cute.



. . . Megan Fox is "cute"?

I'm going to have to respectfully disagree and classify her under smokin' hottie. . . just as soon as I finish drooling.

As to where she came from, apparently 'Hope and Faith' which I never watched, or a variety of small parts opposite the more well known young crowd of stars.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . Megan Fox is "cute"?
> 
> I'm going to have to respectfully disagree and classify her under smokin' hottie. . . just as soon as I finish drooling.
> 
> As to where she came from, apparently 'Hope and Faith' which I never watched, or a variety of small parts opposite the more well known young crowd of stars.




Nah, she's cute but shes not all that....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, she's cute but shes not all that....



Different strokes.

*refrains from stroking euphemism*


So, what's new with you?  Anything new and exciting while you were gone from the Hive?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Different strokes.
> 
> *refrains from stroking euphemism*
> 
> 
> So, what's new with you?  Anything new and exciting while you were gone from the Hive?




Not alot really. I lost a friend to a car accident two days ago. He and I were in Baghdad together and we dated briefly. I always figure im my line of work, I'll go in a firefight or bombing or something, then something like this happens and I remember how vulnrable I really am everyday.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not alot really. I lost a friend to a car accident two days ago. He and I were in Baghdad together and we dated briefly. I always figure im my line of work, I'll go in a firefight or bombing or something, then something like this happens and I remember how vulnrable I really am everyday.



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for your loss.




I feel for his parents. He hung on in the hospital for about a day or so but died 3 hours before they could see him. He was a good guy and I'll miss him.


----------



## Jdvn1

This thread has a ludicrous number of posts.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see that Poor Aurora.... and I see Aeson is having a mid-life crisis? I cant wait for mine!



I need to hear about someone else's problems. It'll take my mind off of my problems.


----------



## Jdvn1

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not alot really. I lost a friend to a car accident two days ago. He and I were in Baghdad together and we dated briefly. I always figure im my line of work, I'll go in a firefight or bombing or something, then something like this happens and I remember how vulnrable I really am everyday.



 I just randomly popped in. Weird timing.

My condolences!


----------



## megamania

Ditto.

As a cancer survivor I know all too well that no matter how careful one is, something can will always blindside you.

Fate has a nasty bent for irony and humor.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not alot really. I lost a friend to a car accident two days ago. He and I were in Baghdad together and we dated briefly. I always figure im my line of work, I'll go in a firefight or bombing or something, then something like this happens and I remember how vulnrable I really am everyday.



I'm sorry. Losing a friend is tough. I lost a friend this weekend also. It was just as painful. Not to take away from you. I wanted you to know I know how you're feeling. My lose wasn't a death but it might as well have been.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I need to hear about someone else's problems. It'll take my mind off of my problems.




and heeeeeeere WE are.....

welcome to another game of "How ****ed up is your life."

Contestant one-

He is in his late thirties, married and with children.  Works two full time jobs.  One is a deadend job with no possitive feelings.  The wife is a recovering infidelity addict while the children have been taught to lie, cheat and be dishonorable through her actions.  He has survived cancer (out of spite no doubt), is diabetic, overweight, has self confidence issues and at the least has anxeity issues if not complete bi-polar issues.  Referrs to himself as having multi-personalities of which he will undoubtably have at some time.

He tries to do the right thing and remain honorable at all times but lives in a world he did not create.

The few friends he has he never sees.  They are on the internet hiding within the Hivemind.

He is 3500 behind on bills even with overtime.


Contestant number two.....   [insert name here]

Contestant number three.... [insert name here]


----------



## megamania

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> This thread has a ludicrous number of posts.





....the instructions said not to give it water but what the heck.... it's hot.....  whold thunk it?  I mean comon!  Its just water.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Same here. I have 2 vehicles and neither one screams "sexy".





10 year old Camry and a 6 year old Forrester...... not sexy.  functional.   Functional is good.

plenty of space.


----------



## megamania

This will mark my 4th responce without a reply so I'm outta here.    cya.....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> and heeeeeeere WE are.....
> 
> welcome to another game of "How ****ed up is your life."
> 
> Contestant one-
> 
> He is in his late thirties, married and with children.  Works two full time jobs.  One is a deadend job with no possitive feelings.  The wife is a recovering infidelity addict while the children have been taught to lie, cheat and be dishonorable through her actions.  He has survived cancer (out of spite no doubt), is diabetic, overweight, has self confidence issues and at the least has anxeity issues if not complete bi-polar issues.  Referrs to himself as having multi-personalities of which he will undoubtably have at some time.
> 
> He tries to do the right thing and remain honorable at all times but lives in a world he did not create.
> 
> The few friends he has he never sees.  They are on the internet hiding within the Hivemind.
> 
> He is 3500 behind on bills even with overtime.
> 
> 
> Contestant number two.....   [insert name here]
> 
> Contestant number three.... [insert name here]



I think you have me beat. It doesn't make the pain go away.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> This will mark my 4th responce without a reply so I'm outta here.    cya.....



Sorry, it was lunchtime.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> ....the instructions said not to give it water but what the heck.... it's hot.....  whold thunk it?  I mean comon!  Its just water.



I'm just hoping nobody lets it eat after midnight.

 

*burp*


----------



## megamania

I don't know what has happened and in truth I don't need to.  Its not of my business however.....


Pain is like anger....once one understands it, it can be used to better one self.  Time and understanding are all that it requires.



and yes.... easier said than done.


The weekend I learned I was dying from cancer I was..... not there.   Then it took a song to regain my focus.  From that moment I took the emotions of why me after all of this and pushed away the despair and now I'm here to annoy everyone daily    .

Take time, relax.  It doesn't happen over night but you can build from this.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm just hoping nobody lets it eat after midnight.
> 
> 
> 
> *burp*





Dire gremlins!



Kobold wanna-bes


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, it was lunchtime.





silly time zone differences................


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> now I'm here to annoy everyone daily



That's not at all true.




You're not here daily.

Overall good advice though.  As you say, not so easy to take.  But good nonetheless.  Time is difficult to come by, when you're impatient.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. Losing a friend is tough. I lost a friend this weekend also. It was just as painful. Not to take away from you. I wanted you to know I know how you're feeling. My lose wasn't a death but it might as well have been.




I'm sorry to hear that Aeson.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> 10 year old Camry and a 6 year old Forrester...... not sexy.  functional.   Functional is good.
> 
> plenty of space.




13 year old Corolla and a 2004 Durango.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> 13 year old Corolla and a 2004 Durango.





even more space!  yummy!


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> I don't know what has happened and in truth I don't need to.  Its not of my business however.....
> 
> 
> Pain is like anger....once one understands it, it can be used to better one self.  Time and understanding are all that it requires.
> 
> 
> 
> and yes.... easier said than done.
> 
> 
> The weekend I learned I was dying from cancer I was..... not there.   Then it took a song to regain my focus.  From that moment I took the emotions of why me after all of this and pushed away the despair and now I'm here to annoy everyone daily    .
> 
> Take time, relax.  It doesn't happen over night but you can build from this.




Well we live with the prospect all the time. You just have to face that when someone deploys you may well never see them again. This is not the first friend I've lost and I'm sure it wont be the last. I'll miss him to be sure but I've learned to celebrate his life and accomplishemnts rather than solely morn him.


----------



## megamania

add toothache to my woes........    owwwwwwwwww


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> even more space!  yummy!




Yeah......giggle, lots of space with all the seats down....


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well we live with the prospect all the time. You just have to face that when someone deploys you may well never see them again. This is not the first friend I've lost and I'm sure it wont be the last. I'll miss him to be sure but I've learned to celebrate his life and accomplishemnts rather than solely morn him.






all hail Goldmoon's friend and remember him well (.....whom ever he is....)


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah......giggle, lots of space with all the seats down....





you know what I'm talkin' about!   


But in truth.... most of the people I know whom have "sexy" cars are duds and uncaring of others.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> you know what I'm talkin' about!




I thought thats what you were talking about...really!


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> But in truth.... most of the people I know whom have "sexy" cars are duds and uncaring of others.



Very true, but sadly it never seems to hold them back.  *sigh*


I don't own a 13 year old Corolla.  I own a 1 year old Corolla.  Sexy?  No?  Ah well.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Very true, but sadly it never seems to hold them back.  *sigh*
> 
> 
> I don't own a 13 year old Corolla.  I own a 1 year old Corolla.  Sexy?  No?  Ah well.




sexier than a 13 year old one. Karen has a Jeep.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> sexier than a 13 year old one. Karen has a Jeep.



I don't know, some things seem to gain sex appeal with age.  Well, not 13 years of age.  Nobody cares about '94.  But some things, like a mustang from the 60's. . .


I don't think Jeeps are sexy ever.  But I could be wrong.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought thats what you were talking about...really!



That's all we talk about.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know, some things seem to gain sex appeal with age.  Well, not 13 years of age.  Nobody cares about '94.  But some things, like a mustang from the 60's. . .
> 
> 
> I don't think Jeeps are sexy ever.  But I could be wrong.




Its not the Jeep thats sexy, its her in it thats sexy...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's all we talk about.




Yep....pervs


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not the Jeep thats sexy, its her in it thats sexy...



Piffle.  I bet you she's sexy out of it, too.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's all we talk about.



There's something else we could talk about?!?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Piffle.  I bet you she's sexy out of it, too.




Um...yeah she is...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um...yeah she is...



Toldja.


----------



## The_Warlock

Work is incredibly busy for a week, and I swear the topics of conversation haven't changed...but I'm not going to go back and check....chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings all, how goes?

Still trying to find time to do the avatar, Aeson. Last week was just kinda nuts. Probably by the end of this week though...

So, what goofiness is going on here?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Work is incredibly busy for a week, and I swear the topics of conversation haven't changed...but I'm not going to go back and check....chuckle



I refer you to post 25887.


----------



## megamania

No goofiness here.......


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> No goofiness here.......



Actually, there was a few pages ago.  Sometime last week.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know, some things seem to gain sex appeal with age.  Well, not 13 years of age.  Nobody cares about '94.  But some things, like a mustang from the 60's. . .
> 
> 
> I don't think Jeeps are sexy ever.  But I could be wrong.





If the female driver has long hair flowing in the wind with sunglasses and a button up shirt no buttoned...only tied      in Dazzy dukes....solid classic rock (AC / DC) playing with a picnic basket in the back....   I'm golden.


besides.... most jeeps can get you further in the......almost said bush.   woods and wild for a romantic picnic and view.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually, there was a few pages ago.  Sometime last week.





was that when Mega, Mania, Al and Ugh were asking about where people were?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> was that when Mega, Mania, Al and Ugh were asking about where people were?



no . . . I was being a bit more literal than that.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I refer you to post 25887.




Saw that one...I have pages set to 50....

Good point.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I thought thats what you were talking about...really!





It seems like we, the Hivemind, are all perverts and whacked in the mind.   Somehow I think this is linked together.......


Do I have a problem with this?    ahhhh....nope.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> no . . . I was being a bit more literal than that.





Missed that one.   Guess I'm Daffy.........


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> It seems like we, the Hivemind, are all perverts and whacked in the mind.   Somehow I think this is linked together.......
> 
> 
> Do I have a problem with this?    ahhhh....nope.




You don't say? Never would've guessed...


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Missed that one.   Guess I'm Daffy.........



You're dithpicable?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> It seems like we, the Hivemind, are all perverts and whacked in the mind. . . Do I have a problem with this?    ahhhh....nope.



Yes, let us all rejoice in our twisted natures!  Group hug!

*SQUEEZE*
...

*fondle*

What?  *innocent*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, let us all rejoice in our twisted natures!  Group hug!
> 
> *SQUEEZE*
> ...
> 
> *fondle*
> 
> What?  *innocent*




Watch where you fondle, she's got a sword, and I have lots of bleach...and I have no idea what the rest of the folks here have for weaponry....


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why must the hive be lonely.
> 
> And cold, always cold.




Cold and lonely hive? I never thought so.   

Hiya folks!

Backup prog running in the background here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I shall have to catch up with everyone later. My meds are making me groggy and I am gonna go lay down.




Bummer.  :\


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You're dithpicable?





and then some..........


----------



## The_Warlock

Alright, work be done, gotta go. Cya later all.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or just go to Dragoncon. It's Labor Day Weekend.




Other arrangements already, unfortunately.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alright, work be done, gotta go. Cya later all.




Missed warlock AGAIN!.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, let us all rejoice in our twisted natures!  Group hug!
> 
> *SQUEEZE*
> ...
> 
> *fondle*
> 
> What?  *innocent*






uh......  whose hand is that?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> uh......  whose hand is that?



Err....

Um.....

Goldmoon's.

*whistle*


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, I believe a mod asked us to keep it to less than 5 responces in a row.
> 
> That may not help post count, but you can always edit and add in quotes from other posts.




Sigh ... ah well. Will keep that in mind.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Missed warlock AGAIN!.



Meh, you were both here for a good. . . two minutes.


----------



## megamania

How goes it?   I be a cooking mini steaks while the wife is frying tators.   Yummmy!


----------



## Mycanid

Piratecat said:
			
		

> No, no, it's cool. There's no problem with catching up with folks -- that's what this thread is for. We only start to twitch when it's repeatedly noise and not signal, and I don't think that happens very often.




Oh ... okay. That make things a little better PC. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, you were both here for a good. . . two minutes.




Hey there hafrog.  Only here for a little today.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see that Poor Aurora.... and I see Aeson is having a mid-life crisis? I cant wait for mine!




They really aren't a "fact of life" kinda thing, ya know.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not alot really. I lost a friend to a car accident two days ago. He and I were in Baghdad together and we dated briefly. I always figure im my line of work, I'll go in a firefight or bombing or something, then something like this happens and I remember how vulnrable I really am everyday.




Oh.   

I'm very sorry for you Goldmoon....


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... okay. That make things a little better PC. Thanks for the clarification.





I think he is referring to me and galagos (sp) whom sometimes go on tangents..... by ourselves.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Watch where you fondle, she's got a sword, and I have lots of bleach...and I have no idea what the rest of the folks here have for weaponry....




Skin oozing acid?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> They really aren't a "fact of life" kinda thing, ya know.  :\





yeah.... based on wgen I started mine      I'm having a  1/3 life crisis.   Go figure.


Food is ready so I gotta go.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay folks ... Hey there! Hiya Megamania!    ... sorry to sign off but I need to bolt.

I'll be back in later on perhaps.

Adios!


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it?   I be a cooking mini steaks while the wife is frying tators.   Yummmy!



Good.







			
				megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it?   I be a cooking mini steaks while the wife is frying gators.   Yummmy!



Better.







			
				megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it?   I be a drinking a beer while the wife is frying gators.   Yummmy!



Best.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Food is ready so I gotta go.





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> ... sorry to sign off but I need to bolt.
> 
> I'll be back in later on perhaps.
> 
> Adios!



And that. . . as they say, was that.


*hums a lonely tune and pulls his blanket close around himself*


----------



## megamania

I've eaten gator once.  It was okay.


The steaks and tators however were good.   Didn't get seconds however.  The pesky rugrats beat me to it!


----------



## Aeson

In an attempt to move on from the drama I've been involved in, I'm trying to set up something with a woman I met online. We started talking a few months ago. I stopped talking to her while I dealt with some issues. I didn't tell her I just stopped talking. I didn't expect her to answer my email. 

I came up with going to visit for the weekend. Get some lunch or dinner and see Harry Potter. I also thought about staying in town over night and see the town. Do you think that would be too much for a second in person meeting and the first meeting since March?


----------



## Bront

I'd advise against it.  Droping off without a word and then picking up where you left off as if nothing happened tends to not go over well.

My wife just got admited to the hospital for observation on heart issues


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I'd advise against it.  Droping off without a word and then picking up where you left off as if nothing happened tends to not go over well.
> 
> My wife just got admited to the hospital for observation on heart issues



It wasn't out of the blue. I emailed her last week. We talked a bit. She understood that I had something come up and she was the one that picked up where we left off. I expected to explain my absence. She didn't ask for details.

I'm sorry. I hope she'll be ok.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> It wasn't out of the blue. I emailed her last week. We talked a bit. She understood that I had something come up and she was the one that picked up where we left off. I expected to explain my absence. She didn't ask for details.
> 
> I'm sorry. I hope she'll be ok.



Ok, you've been talking for a bit then, that's better.

And yeah, I hope so, but if she's not, they'll fix her.  The tests so far have come back ok, but the stress and dye test is coming up later.  That's where she started to have problems, so hopefully they'll locate it and fix her up.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, you've been talking for a bit then, that's better.
> 
> And yeah, I hope so, but if she's not, they'll fix her.  The tests so far have come back ok, but the stress and dye test is coming up later.  That's where she started to have problems, so hopefully they'll locate it and fix her up.



Good. I thought it might be too much too soon.


Stay positive. It sounds like you are but some support never hurts.


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> My wife just got admited to the hospital for observation on heart issues



I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> I hope she feels better soon.



Going to check in on her on my way home.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err....
> 
> Um.....
> 
> Goldmoon's.
> 
> *whistle*




Mine? um...OK, did I do it right?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mine? um...OK, did I do it right?



Apparently not, if he couldn't tell it was you.  Try and interject a little more personality with your fondling.  Each grope should be a unique experience, highly atuned with your inner nature.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> In an attempt to move on from the drama I've been involved in, I'm trying to set up something with a woman I met online. We started talking a few months ago. I stopped talking to her while I dealt with some issues. I didn't tell her I just stopped talking. I didn't expect her to answer my email.
> 
> I came up with going to visit for the weekend. Get some lunch or dinner and see Harry Potter. I also thought about staying in town over night and see the town. Do you think that would be too much for a second in person meeting and the first meeting since March?




Wait, are we talking about me?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Mine? um...OK, did I do it right?



It wasn't you. Don't let him blame you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait, are we talking about me?



I wish. I really really do. Say the word just say the word.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> It wasn't you. Don't let him blame you.



What?!  I never!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?!  I never!



I bet you framed Rodger Rabbit.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bet you framed Rodger Rabbit.



What can I say?  I wanted to play "patty-cake" with Jessica.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What can I say?  I wanted to play "patty-cake" with Jessica.



I hope you enjoyed it. 

I wonder how long the site will stay up this time.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wonder how long the site will stay up this time.



*shrug*  It seems like it's back.  It seemed to me like it was never technically down. . . just impossibly slow.  I got through to the main page once or twice. . . but could never leave again.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  It seems like it's back.  It seemed to me like it was never technically down. . . just impossibly slow.  I got through to the main page once or twice. . . but could never leave again.



I couldn't get it to come up at times. Others it was very slow.


----------



## megamania

Bart Simpson lives in Springfiels...... Vermont.


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070710/ap_en_mo/simpsons__springfield


----------



## megamania

even for me the net is moving slowly.   It took three attempts to open up the yahoo site for the Simpson artical.   Twice for EN World.

Not sure how long I will stay.


----------



## hafrogman

Well, it's alright here now.  I was getting a lot of time out errors, but just from ENWorld.  I suggest you hit your computer upside the CPU with a basball bat, teach it to respect the wetware.  

User error?  I'll show you user error!  WHAM!


----------



## megamania

If my unlimited warranty was still active..... batter up!


But the computer is 5 years old now.   ain't happening.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?!  I never!




Well maybe you should have!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I couldn't get it to come up at times.




And this is supposed to make me want you?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well maybe you should have!



Fine.  

For the record:  I blame Goldmoon.







			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And this is supposed to make me want you?



Hey, it happens to a lot of guys.  

Not me.   

But other guys.  Or so I've heard.


----------



## The_Warlock

Instigator...

Allo all....how goes?

Hey Aeson, young or old wizard for the avatar?

Hey Goldmoon, sounds like you have bbeen having some serious up and down lately. Here's hoping for a little balance.

Mega - Mini steaks? What are these mini steaks? Just cut small, or what? Sounds delicious.

And you'll probably miss me again today Mycanid...alas for having less posting time at work when it's busy...

And a wonderful new expansion to my current strategy game of choice...


----------



## The_Warlock

And naturally, it's time for me to go...

Later All...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And naturally, it's time for me to go...
> 
> Later All...




Aww, bye TOW


----------



## megamania

I believe fate has decreed that I am not to see Transformers.

Time issues

Wife changing plans on me

and now.... power outages.

Got in, was eating my popcorn and drinking my water.  A Decepticon changes from a helicopter to a robot and begins to tear up the place then...... nothing.

Power outage.


AAAAARRRRRRGH!


----------



## megamania

hola Goldie.  How goes it?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I believe fate has decreed that I am not to see Transformers.



 

Keep trying.  If you haven't succeeded by the time the DVD is released, I will mail you a copy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Soooo, All Dog Moon All the Time stopped when internet stopped...

But I'm back!


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> hola Goldie.  How goes it?





That good eh?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keep trying.  If you haven't succeeded by the time the DVD is released, I will mail you a copy.





I may hold you to that


----------



## megamania

hola DM.   How goes it?



oop.   Wife and Denise are back.    I can't seem to be here for more than ten minutes at a time.


cya.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> That good eh?



Psst.  Mega.  You're talking to yourself.


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I may hold you to that



Don't think I won't.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Psst.  Mega.  You're talking to yourself.



If he responded to you, he'd prove you wrong.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If he responded to you, he'd prove you wrong.



It being impossible for him to both be talking to me and to himself?  I disagree.

You're right, Frogman, Jdvn1 is clearly underthinking the process, attempting a quick discreditation of our statement.

Yep, you see?  I agree with me.  You're wrong.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And this is supposed to make me want you?



That is not an issue for me.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hey Aeson, young or old wizard for the avatar?



Young. Aeson grew up in a ancient Greece type country. Maybe that will help some.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> Is this gonna be an "All Darth Page"?






			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.




Damn   



			
				Megamania said:
			
		

> Sometimes I do things that I think is funny but in retrospect I see are not. Plus, I am very limited in when I can pop in here so sometimes I try my best to catch up which leads to many responces and simnce my primary time here is when no one else is here it adds up.




That's me as well. I won't be here for a day or three then try to catch up. I'm not doing this for the postcount, just commenting on stuff that I like responding to.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I take offense at your, for no reason whatsoever, assuming that my husband takes glee in the pain of others. I have no idea what Fett thinks cause I spent the weekend IN THE HOSPITAL IN PAIN. Dshai merely mentioned it to me and that it is pathetic how people go off on each other and treat each other so poorly over the internet at times without actually knowing one another.




Hope you're feeling better and now can look forward to the final weeks of your pregnancy without any "road bumps".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> .I like the D&D minis, but not the mini game.  I'm interested in Reaper's plan for set minis.  I like their metal minis, but can't paint.  Mostly I just like to know where everything stands: paper tokens, coins, pins in a sheet of graph paper.




We use minis in our games. We don't do the minis game but use them in our D&D campaigns. Even though the mini doesn't always fit the monster needed, when that happens, we go for the size category.




> Yeah, but a) $4000 is a lot, even for me.  I could buy a Goldmoon dance for just a little bit more, and b) no insurance, if the cat dies. . . tough luck.  The shots and a normal cat are more practical and affordable, but a bit tough to make someone else do.




I have a friend of mine who's allergic to cats. We game at his and his wife's house because all the rest of us have cats.




> See, I'm a good boy.    *shrug* Mostly I'm just here for the company.  I doubt anyone here really cares if their postcount increments in the Hive thread. . . .




Same here.



> post ++;




Postcount=postcount+1


----------



## Aeson

The baseball All-Star game started at 8pm. I'm still waiting for the freaking first pitch. They have so much crap at the start of the game.


----------



## megamania

Hey Aurora hope you are feeling better.


I thought the hospital thing was something from the past.  Sorry to hear it was current/recent.





I hate trying to catch up on 3-6 pages a day.....


----------



## megamania

well..... my mini vacation is over.    Back to working 8am to 2am....... cya.


----------



## hafrogman

Mornin' Hive.

*pokes the hive in the eye with a sharp stick*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Young. Aeson grew up in a ancient Greece type country. Maybe that will help some.




Excellent...yes, it will help...


----------



## hafrogman

*pokes the warlock in the eye with a sharp stick*

Hello.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *pokes the warlock in the eye with a sharp stick*
> 
> Hello.




+Stick breaks off against cybernetic eye+

Will you stop that..


----------



## hafrogman

Hmph.  The least you could do is say "hello" when you drop in.

Damn worthless stick.  Hold on.

*rummages through the Shadowrun book*

Gimme a minute.

*rummages some more*

Ah ha!

*stabs the warlock in the eye with a monofilament-edged sword*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmph.  The least you could do is say "hello" when you drop in.
> 
> Damn worthless stick.  Hold on.
> 
> *rummages through the Shadowrun book*
> 
> Gimme a minute.
> 
> *rummages some more*
> 
> Ah ha!
> 
> *stabs the warlock in the eye with a monofilament-edged sword*




Ok, now that's just mean. I'm dealing with ornery bullets here at work, and you have to go and get your knickers in a twist because I didn't say hello? Luckily, I moved my brain out of my head years ago...

+spews nanites on hafrogman+


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, now that's just mean. I'm dealing with ornery bullets here at work, and you have to go and get your knickers in a twist because I didn't say hello? Luckily, I moved my brain out of my head years ago...



Well, I figured if you were already dealing with bullets, one extra sword wouldn't make that much of a difference.  Everything okay at work?  Just metaphoric bullets?

*looks around for the warlock's brain while he stalls for time*







			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> +spews nanites on hafrogman+



*is reconfigured by the nanites into Mr. Roboto_ad_.*  

Thank you very much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hivers!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I figured if you were already dealing with bullets, one extra sword wouldn't make that much of a difference.  Everything okay at work?  Just metaphoric bullets?
> 
> *looks around for the warlock's brain while he stalls for time**is reconfigured by the nanites into Mr. Roboto_ad_.*
> 
> Thank you very much.




Strangely enough, bullets in Microsoft Word. Which were pointing to the wrong image file on a server that doesn't exist, causing documents to crash when people tried to make bulletted lists.

So, not metaphorical...digital!

Now, can you sing Styx songs in that form?


----------



## The_Warlock

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning hivers!




Definitely not...suddenly horrible afternoon, full of braindead clients...

Later, must unleash rent-a-zilla on stupid people....


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Morning hivers!



 Heya Fru.


----------



## Aeson

At least I can come here for a laugh when things are falling apart.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, can you sing Styx songs in that form?



Only in .mp3

iFrog


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least I can come here for a laugh when things are falling apart.



*wave*

Yeah, ain't life grand? (HEAVY IRONY)

But at least here, everyone knows your name.
Well, not your real name, your screen name.
But on the plus side, no Ted Danson!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Definitely not...suddenly horrible afternoon, full of braindead clients...
> 
> Later, must unleash rent-a-zilla on stupid people....



Sorry to hear TOW. 

Well, my room is now clean.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *wave*
> 
> Yeah, ain't life grand? (HEAVY IRONY)
> 
> But at least here, everyone knows your name.
> Well, not your real name, your screen name.
> But on the plus side, no Ted Danson!




Everyone knows my name. Aeson will become a infamous name on most gaming message boards in the near future. It if hasn't already.

I have a death sentence on 12 systems.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone knows my name. Aeson will become a infamous name on most gaming message boards in the near future. It if hasn't already.
> 
> I have a death sentence on 12 systems.



Your friend doesn't like me?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your friend doesn't like me?



I think we established that when she tried to gig you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we established that when she tried to gig you.



I'll be careful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we established that when she tried to gig you.



Oh, I thought she tried to jig him.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'll be careful.



You'll be dead.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'll be careful.



You'll be dead.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll be dead.





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'll be dead.



No, no, Fru.  Your line should have been:

"This little one's not worth the trouble, why don't you let me buy you . . .

LIGHTSABERY DISMEMBERMENT IN A CUP! *schwoom*"


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no, Fru.  Your line should have been:
> 
> "This little one's not worth the trouble, why don't you let me buy you . . .
> 
> LIGHTSABERY DISMEMBERMENT IN A CUP! *schwoom*"



Warlock is Obi Wan. Fru is the Aqualish.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlock is Obi Wan. Fru is the Aqualish.



Is that the thing with the rubbery spider face and the flippers?

Perhaps Fru could be chewy.

*bites Fru*

Err... I mean Chewy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlock is Obi Wan. Fru is the Aqualish.



No, no. I'd be a Farghul.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is that the thing with the rubbery spider face and the flippers?
> 
> Perhaps Fru could be chewy.
> 
> *bites Fru*
> 
> Err... I mean Chewy.



*bites back*

Hafrogman, you take 1d4 points of damage.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is that the thing with the rubbery spider face and the flippers?
> 
> Perhaps Fru could be chewy.
> 
> *bites Fru*
> 
> Err... I mean Chewy.



 Have a taste for wookie?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hafrogman, you take 1d4 points of damage.



*takes 1d4 damage*
*considers them for a moment*
*hands them back*

No thanks, I'm full.


----------



## Jdvn1

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It being impossible for him to both be talking to me and to himself?  I disagree.
> 
> You're right, Frogman, Jdvn1 is clearly underthinking the process, attempting a quick discreditation of our statement.
> 
> Yep, you see?  I agree with me.  You're wrong.



Psst. hafrogman. You're talking to yourself.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Psst. hafrogman. You're talking to yourself.



I know.

I knew, too.

Liar, you're just saying that to make yourself seem more intelligent.

No, really I knew.  I just didn't say anything because. . . um. . . because I wanted to see if YOU knew.

Of course I knew.

Well then, I knew too.  Because I'm you.

Oh.  Right.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> I knew, too.
> 
> Liar, you're just saying that to make yourself seem more intelligent.
> 
> No, really I knew.  I just didn't say anything because. . . um. . . because I wanted to see if YOU knew.
> 
> Of course I knew.
> 
> Well then, I knew too.  Because I'm you.
> 
> Oh.  Right.



Did Mega split again? Aurora, Mega, Mania, Megamania, Al and hafrogman.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did Mega split again? Aurora, Mega, Mania, Megamania, Al and hafrogman.



Wait, Aurora and Mega are the same person?  Now I'm confused.

But no, that wasn't any Megamania at all.  I think I'm an offshoot of Mycanid.  But anyways, that was Haf arguing with The Frogman (goo goo ga joob).


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, Aurora and Mega are the same person?  Now I'm confused.
> 
> But no, that wasn't any Megamania at all.  I think I'm an offshoot of Mycanid.  But anyways, that was Haf arguing with The Frogman (goo goo ga joob).



There was a joke that Aurora and Mega were the same because he always seem to leave right before she showed up.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> There was a joke that Aurora and Mega were the same because he always seem to leave right before she showed up.



Nah, silly.  Aurora and Goldmoon are the same person.  Because let's face it, _TWO_ women on a D&D message board?

_Edit: Also Darth._


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, now that's just mean. I'm dealing with ornery bullets here at work, and you have to go and get your knickers in a twist because I didn't say hello? Luckily, I moved my brain out of my head years ago...
> 
> +spews nanites on hafrogman+




Is it that or did you just revert to the "secondary brain"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have a taste for wookie?




Only if you like Wookieeballs (hairballs that are much worse than any feline can put out!)


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only if you like Wookieeballs (hairballs that are much worse than any feline can put out!)



Yes, thank you Darth.  We needed that image.

*Gag*



*hack*hork*hugggggg*splorch*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, silly.  Aurora and Goldmoon are the same person.  Because let's face it, _TWO_ women on a D&D message board?
> 
> _Edit: Also Darth._



I'd be happy if they were the same person.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you Darth.  We needed that image.
> 
> *Gag*
> 
> 
> 
> *hack*hork*hugggggg*splorch*




I've seen my fair share of hairballs from some of my longer-haired cats over the years...

I agree: Blech!


----------



## Aurora

There have been many times that GM and I have been on here at the same time. 

I used the word "time" twice in that sentence. Hmmm

Anyways.....I don't know if all 3 of us chick hivers have been on at once though. 

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> There have been many times that GM and I have been on here at the same time.
> 
> I used the word "time" twice in that sentence. Hmmm
> 
> Anyways.....I don't know if all 3 of us chick hivers have been on at once though.
> 
> Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?



I think there was a time two have been on at the same time but not all three. I remember giving Darth a hard time about missing the fun once. We need ot schedule something when you are all on at the same time.  

How are you? Are you feeling better?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think there was a time two have been on at the same time but not all three. I remember giving Darth a hard time about missing the fun once. We need ot schedule something when you are all on at the same time.
> 
> How are you? Are you feeling better?




I didn't know you could schedule the Hive....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I didn't know you could schedule the Hive....



I tried on New Years. A couple folks showed up.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I didn't know you could schedule the Hive....




One can ALWAYS schedule the Hive if they can enough.  Only thing is that few people will actually stick to that schedule.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think there was a time two have been on at the same time but not all three. I remember giving Darth a hard time about missing the fun once. We need ot schedule something when you are all on at the same time.
> 
> How are you? Are you feeling better?



Not bad. I am no longer taking the Vicodin they gave me, though a couple times when I have been unable to sleep (I have gotten to the uncomfortable stage), I have been tempted to take one cause they knock me out. LOL Oh well. 

Had an ultrasound today. Baby is measuring at about 5.5 pounds and about a week ahead of schedule. I am not surprised, Kylee was a bit above average height and weight wise.


----------



## Aurora

Hey look, it's after midnight!

Happy Birthday Aeson!

Doing anything for your B-day tonight or this weekend?


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey look, it's after midnight!
> 
> Happy Birthday Aeson!
> 
> Doing anything for your B-day tonight or this weekend?



You sure it's his birthday?


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> You sure it's his birthday?



Unless he lied in his profile.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. I am no longer taking the Vicodin they gave me, though a couple times when I have been unable to sleep (I have gotten to the uncomfortable stage), I have been tempted to take one cause they knock me out. LOL Oh well.
> 
> Had an ultrasound today. Baby is measuring at about 5.5 pounds and about a week ahead of schedule. I am not surprised, Kylee was a bit above average height and weight wise.



That's good. Just be careful you don't get hooked on the pills if do start taking them again. 

I'm not sure what is above average for a baby. I was 7.5 lbs.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey look, it's after midnight!
> 
> Happy Birthday Aeson!
> 
> Doing anything for your B-day tonight or this weekend?



I was online at the time. I wish I was here. Thank you.  

I'm going out tonight for dinner with a friend. I'm planning to go to NC for the weekend to visit a friend. We're going to see Harry Potter.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what is above average for a baby. I was 7.5 lbs.



Runt.  I was 10 lb. 10 oz.    

Oh, and Happy Birthday as well.

So, July 12th, eh?  I knew I knew you from somewhere.  You're my sister!  She was born on 7/12, you were born on 7/12.  You MUST be the same person.

Happy Birthday, Sis!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Runt.  I was 10 lb. 10 oz.
> 
> Oh, and Happy Birthday as well.
> 
> So, July 12th, eh?  I knew I knew you from somewhere.  You're my sister!  She was born on 7/12, you were born on 7/12.  You MUST be the same person.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sis!



I think a friend of mine said her son was over 10 lbs and 24 inches long. 

Thanks.  

Is your sister cute and single?


----------



## Terraism

Afternoon, everyone.  Hive active?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think a friend of mine said her son was over 10 lbs and 24 inches long.



Damn, kid will be *P O P U L A R*. . . oh, you meant from head to toe.    

Ahem, yes.  Anyways, I guess diabetes (or pregancy related temporary diabetes) contributes to large babies, like me.  Your birthweight sounds about normal.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Thanks.



You're welcome.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Is your sister cute and single?



Cute, yes.  She got all the looks in the family. . . and the lion's share of the brains, too, come to think of it.  Really, I got gyped.      Who gives a damn about humor and creativity.  *sigh*

But single, no.  Married with two cats.     Plus, she lives in Tucson. . . no woman is worth relocating there.  *shudder*


----------



## Aeson

I thought someone would have gone with the crude comment.   

Married woman is my specialty.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought someone would have gone with the crude comment.



Crude, what?  It was an innocent Freudian slip of the tongue.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Married woman is my specialty.



No.

I like my brother in law.      Go stalk Fru's sister.  Hottie, plus recently seperated.  Rebound!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Crude, what?  It was an innocent Freudian slip of the tongue.No.
> 
> I like my brother in law.      Go stalk Fru's sister.  Hottie, plus recently seperated.  Rebound!



Stalk? Who have you been talking to?    Fru doesn't approve of me as a suitor for her.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Stalk? Who have you been talking to?



Just a few people here and there. . .

Ashleigh, Brandi, Candy, Deborah, Elaine, Francine, Gertrude, Helen, Isabelle, Joan, Kathleen, Leanne, Megan, Nichole, Olivia, Patricia, Queen Elizabeth, Rebecca, Stacy, Tina, Unique, Vanessa, Wendy, Xian, Yasmina, oh and also sprach Zarathustra  


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru doesn't approve of me as a suitor for her.



Aww.


----------



## Aeson

Damn you and your contacts. I've been discovered. I must flee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I like my brother in law.      Go stalk Fru's sister.  Hottie, plus recently seperated.  Rebound!



Soon to be seperated.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Stalk? Who have you been talking to?    Fru doesn't approve of me as a suitor for her.



To quote Del Griffith, "like your work, love your wife". If you can do that you have my blessing to court her.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> To quote Del Griffith, "like your work, love your wife". If you can do that you have my blessing to court her.



Pfft.

Aeson = FAIL.

He doesn't like his work.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Damn you and your contacts. I've been discovered. I must flee.



Run, run, run, as fast as you can!  You can't catch me, I'm the ginger bread man!  Bwa ha ha ha ha!

_You're a monster!  *ptoo*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh, and Good Morning hivers.

Looking for to new Dr. Who tomorrow, but most importatly new Dead Zone on Sunday.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Soon to be seperated.



Sorry, got ahead of myself.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> To quote Del Griffith, "like your work, love your wife". If you can do that you have my blessing to court her.



I like my work. I just have issues with it. My wife would be my everything.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers! How is everyone?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, and Morning hivers.
> 
> Looking for to new Dr. Who tomorrow, but most importatly new Dead Zone on Sunday.



Mornin' Fru.

Hmmm, new Burn Notice tonight.  No waiting.

Not that I ever actually watch TV live any more.  DVR has spoiled me rotten.  So, Season 8 of Stargate SG1 tonight, and new Burn Notice tomorrow morning.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers! How is everyone?



Same as they ever were?
Same as they ever were.
Same as they ever were. . .

Letting the days go by.  Water flowing underground.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Same as they ever were?
> Same as they ever were.
> Same as they ever were. . .
> 
> Letting the days go by.  Water flowing underground.




Um....ok.....


Karen says hello to everyone.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um....ok.....



The Talking Heads. . .

yesnomaybe? . . .  

:\   

You are so NOT my beautiful wife.







			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Karen says hello to everyone.



*waves*

Hi!   

*taps at the screen*

So is she like. . . there with you, or is this just a pass along the message kinda thing?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The Talking Heads. . .
> 
> yesnomaybe? . . .
> 
> :\
> 
> You are so NOT my beautiful wife.*waves*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> *taps at the screen*
> 
> So is she like. . . there with you, or is this just a pass along the message kinda thing?




We're sitting here together.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We're sitting here together.



*does his best to look harmless*
Hello Karen, nice to meet you.

Don't mind us.  We're a bunch of perfectly normal, safe and healthy-minded people.

...

...

I'm trying my damndest to keep a straight face here, GM, I hope you appreciate it.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *does his best to look harmless*
> Hello Karen, nice to meet you.
> 
> Don't mind us.  We're a bunch of perfectly normal, safe and healthy-minded people.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm trying my damndest to keep a straight face here, GM, I hope you appreciate it.




Straight face? Why? I know you want to make a comment. I warned her about you people.


----------



## Goldmoon

Were going to go out for a bit and buy a movie. We'll be back later.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, and Good Morning hivers.
> 
> Looking for to new Dr. Who tomorrow, but most importatly new Dead Zone on Sunday.



I just watched the Dead Zone from last Sunday last night. It was good. Thank goodness for TIVO. I would never see any shows if I actually had to remember what time and which day they were on!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Straight face? Why? I know you want to make a comment. I warned her about you people.



You warned her?  Why?!?

*sigh*

a) We'll never get any new Hivers if you keep warning people

and

b) The idea was to make you look good by implying that you have the love and respect of your internet friends who are fine, upstanding members of society . . . instead of the bizarre collection of riff-raff that you actually hang out with.







			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were going to go out for a bit and buy a movie. We'll be back later.



Bye.

Have fun storming the castle.*


*Psst, Karen. . . that was a EUPHEMISM*


----------



## Aurora

Frogman you crack me up. If anything when I am not too far behind I catch up just so I can read your posts and laugh at all the references and jokes that prolly go over a lot of peoples' heads. 

I saw you mentioned Burn Notice. I have the episodes sitting on my TIVO with "do not delete" tags. Dshai and I just haven't had time to watch them. Hopefully we'll catch up this weekend. I know I have seen the guy in that show before. What has he been in, do you know?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers! How is everyone?



Peachy.


----------



## Aurora

Oh, and HELLO Karen


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, and HELLO Karen



Stop flirting with the girlfriend. Sheesh.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Stop flirting with the girlfriend. Sheesh.



Oh please. You flirt with every female on every board, so shut-it!


----------



## Aurora

OK boys and girls, it's nap time. I'll be back!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Frogman you crack me up. If anything when I am not too far behind I catch up just so I can read your posts and laugh at all the references and jokes that prolly go over a lot of peoples' heads.



That's what I'm here for.  I live to amuse.  I like to think that not all of my references are lost though.  Okay, so Goldmoon doesn't know the Talking Heads (sad) and Mycanid doesn't know anything (frustrating), but surely everyone got the Princess Bride, right?







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I saw you mentioned Burn Notice. I have the episodes sitting on my TIVO with "do not delete" tags. Dshai and I just haven't had time to watch them. Hopefully we'll catch up this weekend. I know I have seen the guy in that show before. What has he been in, do you know?



I don't know what he's been in, but the internet knows all and sees all.  Perhaps the Pretender.      Looks like a lot of guest appearances and minor recurring characters, but few or no leading roles.

Anyways, I highly recommend that you do watch them.  The show is highly amusing.  Plus?  Bruce Campbell!  Can't go wrong.  Or it can, but it hasn't so far.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and HELLO Karen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop flirting with the girlfriend. Sheesh.
Click to expand...


Ignore him.

Keep up the good work.    [sblock=For Aeson]Dude: Aurora, Karen AND Goldmoon?  Imagine the possibilities.  Mix'n'match!  Stop standing in the way of destiny.    [/sblock]


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh please. You flirt with every female on every board, so shut-it!



Not every one. Just the HAWT ones.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Aeson]Dude: Aurora, Karen AND Goldmoon?  Imagine the possibilities.  Mix'n'match!  Stop standing in the way of destiny.    [/sblock]



No worries there.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK boys and girls, it's nap time. I'll be back!



Enjoy.  See ya later.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Enjoy.  See ya later.



I still haven't gotten there. I guess I am gonna skip today.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hi again, were back.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work.    [sblock=For Aeson]Dude: Aurora, Karen AND Goldmoon?  Imagine the possibilities.  Mix'n'match!  Stop standing in the way of destiny.    [/sblock]




You think I havent already thought of that?!?

*I just got elbowed by Karen for that*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Have fun storming the castle.*
> *Psst, Karen. . . that was a EUPHEMISM*




For her, the drawbridge is always down...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You think I havent already thought of that?!?
> 
> *I just got elbowed by Karen for that*



*gasp*  You read a private communication between Aeson and myself?!?!  

Anyways, welcome back.  And to Karen, and to Aurora.

Going to have to agree with Aeson's thoughts on your newly retrieved movie though, Heavenly Creatures is a fairly disturbing movie.  Not quite what you're looking for probably.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> For her, the drawbridge is always down...



I could make a moat comment, but that could just be a little bit too much.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's what I'm here for.  I live to amuse.  I like to think that not all of my references are lost though.  Okay, so Goldmoon doesn't know the Talking Heads (sad) and Mycanid doesn't know anything (frustrating), but surely everyone got the Princess Bride, right?I don't know what he's been in, but the internet knows all and sees all.  Perhaps the Pretender.      Looks like a lot of guest appearances and minor recurring characters, but few or no leading roles.
> 
> Anyways, I highly recommend that you do watch them.  The show is highly amusing.  Plus?  Bruce Campbell!  Can't go wrong.  Or it can, but it hasn't so far.Ignore him.



Heh, like I said, I get a lot of them I am sure. I like the Shrek one today. Plus, I knew the Talking Heads song right away. And who hasn't seen the Princess Bride in the hive? My god, if they did a remake of it tomorrow, I could choose my part as I prolly have every line memorized. The only movies I probably know better are Holy Grail and MST3K The Movie. {geek}

I am not sure where I know Jeffrey Donovan from......I wish I knew him in real life. *Purrs* 

I'd like some time alone with him. I mean, he's no Johnny Depp because his pics don't make me want to lick my computer screen, but he still has all kinds of hot going for him.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I still haven't gotten there. I guess I am gonna skip today.



Well that means more time with you.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *gasp*  You read a private communication between Aeson and myself?!?!
> 
> Anyways, welcome back.  And to Karen, and to Aurora.
> 
> Going to have to agree with Aeson's thoughts on your newly retrieved movie though, Heavenly Creatures is a fairly disturbing movie.  Not quite what you're looking for probably.




Like any of us _wouldn't_ look. 
I know that movie sounds familiar. I am gonna have to google it. 

*Okay, I looked at the Wiki entry and WOW is all I have to say. You'll have to tell me what you think of it GM.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Going to have to agree with Aeson's thoughts on your newly retrieved movie though, Heavenly Creatures is a fairly disturbing movie.  Not quite what you're looking for probably.



I liked it. It was an interesting story. No lesbian sex though.   I think it was based on a real event though.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> The only movies I probably know better are Holy Grail and MST3K The Movie. {geek}



Yeah, I can do Holy Grail cover to cover.  Including the opening credits.

Mynd yøu, Møøse bytes can preti nasti. . .

MST3K I've got to be the only person in the world who doesn't like that show.  I would much prefer to sit around with my own friends ridiculing bad movies rather than watching someone else do it.  Case in point: Ghostrider.  Best movie ever to watch in the discount theatre with a bunch of irreverant friends.

We lose more lightbulbs that way. . .


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I wish I knew him in real life. *Purrs*
> 
> I'd like some time alone with him. I mean, he's no Johnny Depp because his pics don't make me want to lick my computer screen, but he still has all kinds of hot going for him.....



I'll be sure and tell dshai if I ever meet him.    

Bah.  Aurora x Jeffrey Donovan fantasies aren't nearly as much fun.


----------



## Aeson

Lost and Delirious is a better choice.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I liked it. It was an interesting story. No lesbian sex though.   I think it was based on a real event though.



As if it's hard to find movies with _that_ in it. You just can't go to the major rental chains  Or better yet,just get skinamax and only watch it late at night. Heeheehee


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I liked it. It was an interesting story. No lesbian sex though.   I think it was based on a real event though.



They take a bath together.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> As if it's hard to find movies with _that_ in it. You just can't go to the major rental chains  Or better yet,just get skinamax and only watch it late at night. Heeheehee



Have we spent some late nights watching Skinamax?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I could make a moat comment, but that could just be a little bit too much.




Wait, you have a line?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> As if it's hard to find movies with _that_ in it. You just can't go to the major rental chains  Or better yet,just get skinamax and only watch it late at night. Heeheehee



I think she's specifically looking for Kate Winslet and lesbian sex.

Angelie Jolie lesbian sex ain't good enough.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> They take a bath together.



In clothes, right? Maybe they didn't show anything. I seem to remember being disappointed in the lack of skin.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait, you have a line?



Everyone but Myc crossed all the lines long ago.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> As if it's hard to find movies with _that_ in it. You just can't go to the major rental chains  Or better yet,just get skinamax and only watch it late at night. Heeheehee




Yes but its not nearly as good if its not someone I fantasize about.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think she's specifically looking for Kate Winslet and lesbian sex.
> 
> Angelie Jolie lesbian sex ain't good enough.




Nah, cant say I really dig A.J.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone but Myc crossed all the lines long ago.




True....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wait, you have a line?



A line?  Sure, I got plenty.

"If I said you had a beautiful body, would you hold it against me?"

"Hey baby, what's your sine?" (Trigonometric pickup lines)

"Can I buy you a drink?"
- "Sure."
"Would you like a wormdo?"
- "What's a wormdo?"
"Oh, it wriggles along the ground like this." (demonstration required).

And then of course there's the pickup line I invented for a competition my friends and I dreamed up, but never held.  The idea was to try and get slapped before any of the other competitors.  Yeah, it was that kind of line.  Sadly, I have been told that I'm too "cute" to really get slapped for it, and they'd probably just walk away.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can do Holy Grail cover to cover.  Including the opening credits.
> 
> Mynd yøu, Møøse bytes can preti nasti. . .
> 
> MST3K I've got to be the only person in the world who doesn't like that show.  I would much prefer to sit around with my own friends ridiculing bad movies rather than watching someone else do it.  Case in point: Ghostrider.  Best movie ever to watch in the discount theatre with a bunch of irreverant friends.
> 
> We lose more lightbulbs that way. . .
> I'll be sure and tell dshai if I ever meet him.
> 
> Bah.  Aurora x Jeffrey Donovan fantasies aren't nearly as much fun.



There are only a couple episodes worth watching, but the movie I find hilarious. One of the funniest movies I have ever seen though is Brain Donors. I love the tagline on the IMDb site "In the tradition of Abbott and Costello, The Three Stooges, and the Reagan Administration." It is really hard to find though and I am not sure if it is even out on DVD yet. It might be though finally. Back when Blockbuster had VHS tapes still the one by us had 1 copy that was always rented out because it was part of the curriculum at WSU's film school to watch it because the comedy just runs so smoothly. I find it to be one of those movies that if you laugh to hard at one joke, you miss the next one.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> In clothes, right? Maybe they didn't show anything. I seem to remember being disappointed in the lack of skin.



Bubble bath, iirc.  I thought there was a little bit of nip.  It's not like you can't get full frontal Kate Winslet elsewhere.  *shrug*


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is really hard to find though and I am not sure if it is even out on DVD yet. It might be though finally.



It is indeed out on DVD.  My roommate introduced me to it decades ago (well, maybe 15 years), long before we were roommates.

Now he has a copy on our DVD racks, so I know it's out.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> There are only a couple episodes worth watching, but the movie I find hilarious. One of the funniest movies I have ever seen though is Brain Donors. I love the tagline on the IMDb site "In the tradition of Abbott and Costello, The Three Stooges, and the Reagan Administration." It is really hard to find though and I am not sure if it is even out on DVD yet. It might be though finally. Back when Blockbuster had VHS tapes still the one by us had 1 copy that was always rented out because it was part of the curriculum at WSU's film school to watch it because the comedy just runs so smoothly. I find it to be one of those movies that if you laugh to hard at one joke, you miss the next one.





"Manos: The hands of fate:

Worst.
Movie.
Ever.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bubble bath, iirc.  I thought there was a little bit of nip.  It's not like you can't get full frontal Kate Winslet elsewhere.  *shrug*




True, thats easy. Its her with another woman thats the real trick.

I swear on my life if I ever won the lottery I would find her price.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A line?  Sure, I got plenty.
> 
> "If I said you had a beautiful body, would you hold it against me?"
> 
> "Hey baby, what's your sine?" (Trigonometric pickup lines)
> 
> "Can I buy you a drink?"
> - "Sure."
> "Would you like a wormdo?"
> - "What's a wormdo?"
> "Oh, it wriggles along the ground like this." (demonstration required).
> 
> And then of course there's the pickup line I invented for a competition my friends and I dreamed up, but never held.  The idea was to try and get slapped before any of the other competitors.  Yeah, it was that kind of line.  Sadly, I have been told that I'm too "cute" to really get slapped for it, and they'd probably just walk away.




The lamest one I ever got was when I was 19 and a guy walked over to me (I was working at Blockbuster at the time) and said "Has anyone ever told you that you have beautiful skin?" I think I looked at him with no expression and said "yes". He looked a little flustered and walked away then his buddy came over to ask me out for him.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone but Myc crossed all the lines long ago.



Oh, that kind of line.

Yes, occasionally I have a line.  Sometimes I claim to have a line, because I know there's a dirty joke around, but I can't be bothered to craft it.  So to let other people imagine it for themselves makes me seem funnier without the effort.

Then there is the actual line.  Hence not sharing my last of the other type of line.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Manos: The hands of fate:
> 
> Worst.
> Movie.
> Ever.




I don't know "Space Mutiny" was pretty damn bad, but made for a great MST episode


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The lamest one I ever got was when I was 19 and a guy walked over to me (I was working at Blockbuster at the time) and said "Has anyone ever told you that you have beautiful skin?" I think I looked at him with no expression and said "yes". He looked a little flustered and walked away then his buddy came over to ask me out for him.




Well at least you gat that. Usually for me its:

"Damn, how tall are you"
or
"How's the weather up there"
or
"Do those legs go all the way up"


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It is indeed out on DVD.  My roommate introduced me to it decades ago (well, maybe 15 years), long before we were roommates.
> 
> Now he has a copy on our DVD racks, so I know it's out.



Love that freaking movie.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Manos: The hands of fate:
> 
> Worst.
> Movie.
> Ever.



See, I disagree.

There are movies that are so bad, they're funny.  They're past bad, and into another realm of hysteria.  But there is this special balancing point.  A movie that is just bad enough, but not going so far as to be funny.  Just bad.  Utterly bad.  Irredeemably bad.  And the worst part is, with the cast it has, it should be the greatest movie ever.  Instead, it is the worst.

Chevy Chase
Dan Akroid
John Candy
Nothing But Trouble  I shudder.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know "Space Mutiny" was pretty damn bad, but made for a great MST episode




Manos was on MST3k and it was horrible even then. I'll have to look into space Mutiny.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> (I was working at Blockbuster at the time)



Was there anywhere else to work in your town?


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well at least you gat that. Usually for me its:
> 
> "Damn, how tall are you"
> or
> "How's the weather up there"
> or
> "Do those legs go all the way up"



See, the last one....I'd just have to look at the guy and with a sad look and say "Pathetic. You need to spend some more time in the minors before you can make it to the Bigs."


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, cant say I really dig A.J.




Same here.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Was there anywhere else to work in your town?



LOL This is when I lived in San Diego. Dshai worked for BB here in Dayton. Hence the reason I frequented his store, since I had worked at a movie place just before moving here, I had become a movie-holic


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Damn, how tall are you"
> or
> "How's the weather up there"
> or
> "Do those legs go all the way up"



Ah, themed pickup lines.

Honestly, I've never had the unmitigated gall to try any pick up line ever.  Perhaps this is because I don't go barhopping or clubbing, and so I never have the opportunity, but then I've never tried any on the Blockbuster checkout girls either.

Perhaps it's just because I don't drink.


----------



## Aeson

Ice Pirates. So bad it was good.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Manos was on MST3k and it was horrible even then. I'll have to look into space Mutiny.



IMHO Space Mutiny is the best MST episode.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not sure where I know Jeffrey Donovan from......I wish I knew him in real life. *Purrs*




First thing I saw him in as a major person was Touching Evil made a couple of years ago on the scifi channel.  I wish that show had gone on for YEARS.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ice Pirates. So bad it was good.



The Pirate Movie, the same.  Pirates seem to lend themselves to this.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL This is when I lived in San Diego. Dshai worked for BB here in Dayton. Hence the reason I frequented his store, since I had worked at a movie place just before moving here, I had become a movie-holic



Always an excuse.


----------



## Aeson

I don't do pick up lines either. I mostly just flirt or compliment.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't do pick up lines either. I mostly just flirt or *compliment*.



Do you use the "Nice shoes....." one?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> First thing I saw him in as a major person was Touching Evil made a couple of years ago on the scifi channel.  I wish that show had gone on for YEARS.



Technically it did go on for years.  I thought it sounded familiar.  Before Donovan and the Sci Fi channel, it was a BBC show.

What's with the remaking British shows instead of just importing them?  Can people not speak the language?  And don't get me started on the dubbing of Bob the Builder.  *GRR*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The Pirate Movie, the same.  Pirates seem to lend themselves to this.



Most pirate movies are disappointments. Cutthroat Island, anyone?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you use the "Nice shoes....." one?



He does.  But he doesn't finish it.  She was just wearing a pair of loius-vitton red slip-on pumps.  Very stylish.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> First thing I saw him in as a major person was Touching Evil made a couple of years ago on the scifi channel.  I wish that show had gone on for YEARS.



See the name of the show and even its synopsis sound familiar, but I just don't quite remember it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you use the "Nice shoes....." one?



No but I do say. "Nice ti.."never mind. 

Actually I often compliment them on their smile or hair.    Smiles go a long way with me. Combine it with beautiful eyes and I'm all over it.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most pirate movies are disappointments. Cutthroat Island, anyone?



Heh, Fett goes off on that movie. I love Gena Davis though. I liked The Long Kiss Goodnight. Cutthroat Island was bad though.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Most pirate movies are disappointments. Cutthroat Island, anyone?



Never saw it.  I guess now I never will.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you use the "Nice shoes....." one?




HA! I had a guy use that one and I was wearing flip-flops....idiot...


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Technically it did go on for years.  I thought it sounded familiar.  Before Donovan and the Sci Fi channel, it was a BBC show.
> 
> What's with the remaking British shows instead of just importing them?  Can people not speak the language?  And don't get me started on the dubbing of Bob the Builder.  *GRR*



Whatever. Don't make me bring up Coupling. I hate NBC for the mockery they made of that show.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> HA! I had a guy use that one and I was wearing flip-flops....idiot...



LOL Did you say "did you even _look_ at my shoes? Or were you too busy staring at my boobs?"


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> No but I do say. "Nice ti.."never mind.



Nice tie?

Thanks.  Glad you like it.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> HA! I had a guy use that one and I was wearing flip-flops....idiot...



 . . .

but I like flip-flops. 


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Did you say "did you even _look_ at my shoes? Or were you too busy staring at my boobs?"



...

Okay, I also like THOSE.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh, Fett goes off on that movie. I love Gena Davis though. I liked The Long Kiss Goodnight. Cutthroat Island was bad though.



I like her also. I thought she did a good job on Commander and Chief. The long Kiss Goodnight. Is that the one where she's an assassin?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nice tie?
> 
> Thanks.  Glad you like it.



ROFL


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like her also. I thought she did a good job on Commander and Chief. The long Kiss Goodnight. Is that the one where she's an assassin?



Yeppers


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Did you say "did you even _look_ at my shoes? Or were you too busy staring at my boobs?"



Is there anything else to look at?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is there anything else to look at?



Hey, I'm down with the guy flirting with the 19 year-old Aurora.  I like skin.  Shoulders.  Legs.  Nape of the neck.

It's all good.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> but I like flip-flops. ...
> 
> Okay, I also like THOSE.



Be careful their is an anti flip-flop brigade on ENW.......  

I should hope so.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL Did you say "did you even _look_ at my shoes? Or were you too busy staring at my boobs?"




No, I just scoffed and walked away....lol


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm down with the guy flirting with the 19 year-old Aurora.  I like skin.  Shoulders.  Legs.  Nape of the neck.
> 
> It's all good.



Skin is the largest sex organ. The things you can do to a person just with a light touch.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Skin is the largest sex organ. The things you can do to a person just with a light touch.




*Looks at Karen*

Tell me about it....


----------



## Goldmoon

By the way you guys should try the "Real DnD Heroes" thread. some funny stuff there. Try to write one!


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Looks at Karen*
> 
> Tell me about it....



You know....is poor Karen amused or bored at our antics and the lack of Kate Winslet lesbian movie watching? Or are you watching the movie while on the computer?


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> By the way you guys should try the "Real DnD Heroes" thread. some funny stuff there. Try to write one!



I just read yours. Freaking hilarious. That thread has me cracking up.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know....is poor Karen amused or bored at our antics and the lack of Kate Winslet lesbian movie watching? Or are you watching the movie while on the computer?



What we need is for Karen to say something. She could start her own account. 

The possibilities of GM, Aurora and Karen all posting at the same time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You know....is poor Karen amused or bored at our antics and the lack of Kate Winslet lesbian movie watching? Or are you watching the movie while on the computer?




We're going to watch it tonight. She thinks you all are funny and shes not really into Kate but she supports my desire for a three-way between us.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just read yours. Freaking hilarious. That thread has me cracking up.




I know, I couldnt resist. I'm going to try to come up with another one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What we need is for Karen to say something. She could start her own account.
> 
> The possibilities of GM, Aurora and Karen all posting at the same time.




She says she wont mind doing that but since we're together most of the time we wouldnt post separately very often.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, it's alright here now.  I was getting a lot of time out errors, but just from ENWorld.  I suggest you hit your computer upside the CPU with a basball bat, teach it to respect the wetware.
> 
> User error?  I'll show you user error!  WHAM!




One of the workers here in the office keeps a b-ball bat next to his machine and when the machine misbehaves he pulls out the bat and threatens the computer with it. It actually works sometimes.  

Hiya folks! 

Backup prog beginning ... NOW!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She says she wont mind doing that but since we're together most of the time we wouldnt post separately very often.



I've seen plenty of couples online at the same time in the same room. If you have a way to do it it is common.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I believe fate has decreed that I am not to see Transformers.
> 
> Time issues
> 
> Wife changing plans on me
> 
> and now.... power outages.
> 
> Got in, was eating my popcorn and drinking my water.  A Decepticon changes from a helicopter to a robot and begins to tear up the place then...... nothing.
> 
> Power outage.
> 
> AAAAARRRRRRGH!




Yoikes. Bummer.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mornin' Hive.
> 
> *pokes the hive in the eye with a sharp stick*




Hah! I wasn't here to be poked!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, now that's just mean. I'm dealing with ornery bullets here at work, and you have to go and get your knickers in a twist because I didn't say hello? Luckily, I moved my brain out of my head years ago...
> 
> +spews nanites on hafrogman+




Why do I have have an image of a mind flayer protective plan in my head?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know, I couldnt resist. I'm going to try to come up with another one.



I've been noticing a lot of fighter hate in that thread.  I'm going to have to branch it out a little.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, bullets in Microsoft Word. Which were pointing to the wrong image file on a server that doesn't exist, causing documents to crash when people tried to make bulletted lists.
> 
> So, not metaphorical...digital!
> 
> Now, can you sing Styx songs in that form?




Domoarigato!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Only in .mp3
> 
> iFrog




[groans and slaps himself in the face]  :\


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We're going to watch it tonight. She thinks you all are funny and shes not really into Kate but she supports my desire for a three-way between us.



It's good to have a partner that is willing to experiment.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear TOW.
> 
> Well, my room is now clean.




HOORAY! GenCon for the Fru this year!


----------



## Mycanid

Boy! The gang is all here - Goldmoon, Aeson, Hafrogman and even Aurora+Corbin.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Backup prog beginning ... NOW!



Oi.  This'll take a while.

Welcome to yesterday, Myc!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlock is Obi Wan. Fru is the Aqualish.




Aqualish?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is that the thing with the rubbery spider face and the flippers?
> 
> Perhaps Fru could be chewy.
> 
> *bites Fru*
> 
> Err... I mean Chewy.




[Wah wah wah wahahahaha] Nice try Hafrog.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, Aurora and Mega are the same person?  Now I'm confused.
> 
> But no, that wasn't any Megamania at all.  I think I'm an offshoot of Mycanid.  But anyways, that was Haf arguing with The Frogman (goo goo ga joob).




I am not!   

Ulp!   

I mean .... Errr.   

Hi guys.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've seen my fair share of hairballs from some of my longer-haired cats over the years...
> 
> I agree: Blech!




Especially during the early summer when they are shedding and running around outside and getting their fur full of prickers.  :\ 

Poor kitties.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey look, it's after midnight!
> 
> Happy Birthday Aeson!
> 
> Doing anything for your B-day tonight or this weekend?




Hey! Lookee this!

Hippo birdie two ewes
Hippo birdie two ewes
Hippo birdie deer ewe
Hippo birdie two ewes!


----------



## Mycanid

Terraism said:
			
		

> Afternoon, everyone.  Hive active?




Da dah da duh da duh DAA!!!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just a few people here and there. . .
> 
> Ashleigh, Brandi, Candy, Deborah, Elaine, Francine, Gertrude, Helen, Isabelle, Joan, Kathleen, Leanne, Megan, Nichole, Olivia, Patricia, Queen Elizabeth, Rebecca, Stacy, Tina, Unique, Vanessa, Wendy, Xian, Yasmina, oh and also sprach Zarathustra     Aww.




ROFL!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [groans and slaps himself in the face]  :\





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Wah wah wah wahahahaha] Nice try Hafrog.  :\





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!



Hmm, I guess I could save him some time if I stopped cracking bad jokes.

...

Ha!  Who am I kidding?!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like my work. I just have issues with it. My wife would be my everything.




Must admit I LOVE my work.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Same as they ever were?
> Same as they ever were.
> Same as they ever were. . .
> 
> Letting the days go by.  Water flowing underground.




Da doo dah dah
Da doo duh dah dah
Da doo dah dah
Da doo duh dah dah....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *does his best to look harmless*
> Hello Karen, nice to meet you.
> 
> Don't mind us.  We're a bunch of perfectly normal, safe and healthy-minded people.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm trying my damndest to keep a straight face here, GM, I hope you appreciate it.




Haloo you two!   

Harmless amphibians indeed.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's what I'm here for.  I live to amuse.  I like to think that not all of my references are lost though.  Okay, so Goldmoon doesn't know the Talking Heads (sad) and Mycanid doesn't know anything (frustrating), but surely everyone got the Princess Bride, right?I don't know what he's been in, but the internet knows all and sees all.  Perhaps the Pretender.      Looks like a lot of guest appearances and minor recurring characters, but few or no leading roles.
> 
> Anyways, I highly recommend that you do watch them.  The show is highly amusing.  Plus?  Bruce Campbell!  Can't go wrong.  Or it can, but it hasn't so far.Ignore him.
> 
> Keep up the good work.    [sblock=For Aeson]Dude: Aurora, Karen AND Goldmoon?  Imagine the possibilities.  Mix'n'match!  Stop standing in the way of destiny.    [/sblock]




Hey - I knew about Princess Bride AND the Talking Heads.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Harmless amphibians indeed.



Wha?!?!

*radiates innocence*


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey - I knew about Princess Bride AND the Talking Heads.



The Talking Heads were in the Princess Bride?



Take me to the river!
As you wiiiiiiiiiiiish!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Everyone but Myc crossed all the lines long ago.




Lines? [Looks innocent] What lines are those, pray tell?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> "Manos: The hands of fate:
> 
> Worst.
> Movie.
> Ever.




Hmm ... obviously never seen "Agent on Ice"  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> HA! I had a guy use that one and I was wearing flip-flops....idiot...




Poor guy!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Be careful their is an anti flip-flop brigade on ENW.......
> 
> I should hope so.




THAT'S RIGHT!!!   

Muwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oi.  This'll take a while.
> 
> Welcome to yesterday, Myc!




Oh.

Hiya Hafrog!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wha?!?!
> 
> *radiates innocence*




Ya right.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The Talking Heads were in the Princess Bride?
> 
> Take me to the river!
> As you wiiiiiiiiiiiish!




The secret has emerged. Actually Andre the Giant was the bands drummer for 18 months.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The secret has emerged. Actually Andre the Giant was the bands drummer for 18 months.  :\



I never knew. . .


----------



## Mycanid

Well - that's happy!

[Backup Prog FINISHED! Have a nice day!]

How is everyone?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I never knew. . .




Now you know ... and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Hiya Hafrog!



See, Warlock?  THIS is how you avoid a poke in the eye with a sharp stick.


Now if only he was around to learn his lesson. . .


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How is everyone?



I think you scared them all off.


----------



## Mycanid

The worst thing about it all were the honeydew melons....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think you scared them all off.




Just me myself and I left here it seems ...    ... ah well.

Hey Hafrog! Ya know what a monk's favorite fruit is?

Cantelope!   

BWahahahaha!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The worst thing about it all were the honeydew melons....  :\



Huh?







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Hafrog! Ya know what a monk's favorite fruit is?
> 
> Cantelope!



My personal favorite is this Melon exchange:

Honeydew you want to marry me?
Yes, but we cantelope!


----------



## Mycanid

Well Hafrog - you should be consoled. If you do not understand about the honeydew melons you are not a fragmented part of my personality. Rejoice!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well Hafrog - you should be consoled. If you do not understand about the honeydew melons you are not a fragmented part of my personality. Rejoice!



But. . . but. . . but that means I'm just. . . me.

How depressing.   :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But. . . but. . . but that means I'm just. . . me.
> 
> How depressing.   :\




Aww ... s'okay Hafrog. Sings: "We love you just the way you are!!" [insert saxophone solo]


----------



## Aurora

I'm still here. I am just shopping as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm still here. I am just shopping as well.




Hiya dearie! 

Hope you are doing better today?

(i.e. as opposed to the other day when you were exhausted and on meds etc. - I assume normal pregnancy effects - yes?)


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm still here. I am just shopping as well.



Online DVD rental?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Online DVD rental?



LOL No. The Children's Place is having a huge sale on kids clothes. I just purchased 21 articles of clothing (shirts, pants, skirts, etc) for $76 including tax and shipping. I paid about oh 20-25% of the retail price on everything AND got some Christmas shopping done


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Online DVD rental?




[waggles his finger at hafrog] Shame!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL No. The Children's Place is having a huge sale on kids clothes. I just purchased 21 articles of clothing (shirts, pants, skirts, etc) for $76 including tax and shipping. I paid about oh 20-25% of the retail price on everything AND got some Christmas shopping done



Bah, I've never understood the purpose of clothing for the very young.

I have a friend who is knitting a sweater for the infant that is due out of another friend sometime next week.  IF she finishes the sweater in time for the child to wear it, he will still outgrow it in a shorter amount of time than it took to make it.

Blankets and dressing gowns all around!  Maybe stretchy beanies.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL No. The Children's Place is having a huge sale on kids clothes. I just purchased 21 articles of clothing (shirts, pants, skirts, etc) for $76 including tax and shipping. I paid about oh 20-25% of the retail price on everything AND got some Christmas shopping done




Christmas shopping in July?   

  

Just like my mom!...   

Must be something programmed in the ladies makeup to be able to plan half a year ahead of time.


----------



## Aurora

Office Depot has a printable $10 off of $25 coupon.....hmmm I need HP photo paper.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah, I've never understood the purpose of clothing for the very young.
> 
> I have a friend who is knitting a sweater for the infant that is due out of another friend sometime next week.  IF she finishes the sweater in time for the child to wear it, he will still outgrow it in a shorter amount of time than it took to make it.
> 
> Blankets and dressing gowns all around!  Maybe stretchy beanies.




Never understood the purpose of clothing for the young?  

[continues to read]

Oh. I see what you mean....

Hmm. I kinda like the idea of the old full length pullover garment for kids.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Office Depot has a printable $10 off of $25 coupon.....hmmm I need HP photo paper.




Hmm ... you have an HP printer I assume? Why THAT paper as opposed to other photo paper? [scratches cap]


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Must be something programmed in the ladies makeup to be able to plan half a year ahead of time.



What makes you think she's shopping for Christmas THIS year?

Oooh, toddler clothing!  I heard Naomi say she was planning on having kids at some point. . .
Hey, a college sweatshirt from my alma mater. . . that'll look great on Corbin. . . when he enrolls. . .
Wow, this would look so great on Amy's son. . . too bad she's having a daughter.  Ah well, the tramp's destined to get knocked up again sooner or later. . .


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Christmas shopping in July?
> 
> 
> 
> Just like my mom!...
> 
> Must be something programmed in the ladies makeup to be able to plan half a year ahead of time.



I don't actively Christmas shop until like November. Just throughout the year if I come across a really great deal, I go ahead and buy stuff. Then when the end of the year comes up, I go through my gift closet and check the people off the list that I can and work from there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What makes you think she's shopping for Christmas THIS year?
> 
> Oooh, toddler clothing!  I heard Naomi say she was planning on having kids at some point. . .
> Hey, a college sweatshirt from my alma mater. . . that'll look great on Corbin. . . when he enrolls. . .
> Wow, this would look so great on Amy's son. . . too bad she's having a daughter.  Ah well, the tramp's destined to get knocked up again sooner or later. . .



ROFL No, not that ahead of the game


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?



I miss nap time.

In kindergarten, nobody wants to take naps.  I think they should be banned then, and the time redistributed into one's adult life.  College classes, work . . . weddings, etc.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... you have an HP printer I assume? Why THAT paper as opposed to other photo paper? [scratches cap]



Yes, I have a wide format HP printer. It can print up to 13x17 I think. I have tried every type of photo paper under the sun, and HP is the best on this printer. My friend has the same printer and she says the same thing.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL No, not that ahead of the game



I've met women who are. . .


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What makes you think she's shopping for Christmas THIS year?
> 
> Oooh, toddler clothing!  I heard Naomi say she was planning on having kids at some point. . .
> Hey, a college sweatshirt from my alma mater. . . that'll look great on Corbin. . . when he enrolls. . .
> Wow, this would look so great on Amy's son. . . too bad she's having a daughter.  Ah well, the tramp's destined to get knocked up again sooner or later. . .




Whoa. Rough amphibian!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?




Hey there Fru'iforous Phosphorus!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've met women who are. . .




Like my mom.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Hello!

Good bye!

Just stopping into avatar Aeson....Grecian Wizard Avatar...

Just remember, as far as polymorph other is concerned, sheep ARE considered a small harmless animal...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> In kindergarten, nobody wants to take naps.  I think they should be banned then, and the time redistributed into one's adult life.  College classes, work . . . weddings, etc.



 Um, I don't think it works that way.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, I have a wide format HP printer. It can print up to 13x17 I think. I have tried every type of photo paper under the sun, and HP is the best on this printer. My friend has the same printer and she says the same thing.




I have heard the same thing from others. Just ... curious is all.

No, no reason. Just ... gathering data. For later on.

What? [Smiles innocently] No. Such a thing wasn't anywhere in my mind.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Good bye!
> 
> Just stopping into avatar Aeson....Grecian Wizard Avatar...
> 
> Just remember, as far as polymorph other is concerned, sheep ARE considered a small harmless animal...




Whoa. VERY nice Warlock! 

Hi and bye - sigh.  :\


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I miss nap time.
> 
> In kindergarten, nobody wants to take naps.  I think they should be banned then, and the time redistributed into one's adult life.  College classes, work . . . weddings, etc.



I just think that nap time should never be done away with. I used to crack my store manager up cause almost every day I told her that we needed cots in the storeroom. We had plenty of room.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, I don't think it works that way.




Pity it doesn't. I wonder sometimes.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa. Rough amphibian!



Yeah, once again. . . I've met women who are that catty.  Especially the last one.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just think that nap time should never be done away with. I used to crack my store manager up cause almost every day I told her that we needed cots in the storeroom. We had plenty of room.



Heh, in highschool I had a friend who napped during lunch hour every day.  On the last day of school my senior year, I took a pillow and folding cot to school for him to nap in.


----------



## Mycanid

What's with the goth in the technicolor yeti anyway?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have heard the same thing from others. Just ... curious is all.
> 
> No, no reason. Just ... gathering data. For later on.
> 
> What? [Smiles innocently] No. Such a thing wasn't anywhere in my mind.



 . . . I'm lost.      Is the mushroom plotting something?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are you doing today Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . I'm lost.      Is the mushroom plotting something?




Well ... it's not against my brother Clarence, that's for sure.

Don't even HAVE a brother named Clarence.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing today Myc?




Apparently plotting something against my brother Clarence, even though I don't have one.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are you doing today Myc?



Methinks he hath been partaking of his namesake.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Methinks he hath been partaking of his namesake.




La dah deeeee ya dah duh deeeee....

Huh?!

Oh! Hi there!   

No - I'm not Clarence. Ask him [points at hafrogman] - he'll tell you all about it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's good to have a partner that is willing to experiment.




She doesnt need any more ideas lol.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She doesnt need any more ideas lol.



Sure she does.  But just one more.

Two words:

Internet Entrepreneur


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She doesnt need any more ideas lol.




Hello my dear Goldmoon ... *sigh* ... pity you should pop in right when I need to sign off.  :\ 

Ah well ... maybe next time.

Okay lads and lasses (always nice to be able to say this when both are present!  ) I hafta go, but will talk to you all later on. It's been crazy busy this week ....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya dearie!
> 
> Hope you are doing better today?
> 
> (i.e. as opposed to the other day when you were exhausted and on meds etc. - I assume normal pregnancy effects - yes?)



I missed this post. 

I am doing well, thank you Myc. Just normal pregnancy stuff like indigestion, having my insides kicked at and my swollen ankles. Only 6 weeks left...more or less that is.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello my dear Goldmoon ... *sigh* ... pity you should pop in right when I need to sign off.  :\
> 
> Ah well ... maybe next time.
> 
> Okay lads and lasses (always nice to be able to say this when both are present!  ) I hafta go, but will talk to you all later on. It's been crazy busy this week ....




Sorry, we were here but then we were "away" for about 40 minutes. Have a good day Myc.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> we were "away" for about 40 minutes.



You're not doing it right.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I missed this post.
> 
> I am doing well, thank you Myc. Just normal pregnancy stuff like indigestion, having my insides kicked at and my swollen ankles. Only 6 weeks left...more or less that is.




Im sorry Aurora, I wish I could help you feel better.

*not like that Aeson, Halfrog and Myc*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You're not doing it right.




How do you know what we're even doing?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How do you know what we're even doing?



I took a "guess".    

If you were actually away, then you wouldn't have needed quotes.  So you were there, but unable to post.  You could have been eating, cooking, dancing, watching TV, taking a bath together ala Kate Winslet, or . . .

I chose to go with the dirty option.


----------



## Aurora

One might consider the "throes of ecstasy" as being in a different place and hence, "away".


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I took a "guess".
> 
> If you were actually away, then you wouldn't have needed quotes.  So you were there, but unable to post.  You could have been eating, cooking, dancing, watching TV, taking a bath together ala Kate Winslet, or . . .
> 
> I chose to go with the dirty option.




of course....


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> One might consider the "throes of ecstasy" as being in a different place and hence, "away".



I'll always preferred the "throes of passion", mostly because when spoonerized it becomes the "pose of thrashin'". . . which could be kinda kinky in its own right.


----------



## Aurora

Stupid Windows updates restarting my laptop. *grumble grumble*

and also....

OUCH! That was a contraction! I must not have drank enough water today. I better go get some water. 

Bye hive!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> One might consider the "throes of ecstasy" as being in a different place and hence, "away".




Woohoo! I love the way you think!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'll always preferred the "throes of passion", mostly because when spoonerized it becomes the "pose of thrashin'". . . which could be kinda kinky in its own right.




True and true...


----------



## Goldmoon

Ok, Karen and I are going to go get some food. We got...hungry. See everyone later!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> HA! I had a guy use that one and I was wearing flip-flops....idiot...





I guess he was trying not to say "nice boobs" to an Amazon....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Happy Birthday, Aeson!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like her also. I thought she did a good job on Commander and Chief. The long Kiss Goodnight. Is that the one where she's an assassin?




I enjoyed Commander in Chief. Good show.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Aeson!!!!




It's his birthday?  Huh, didn't know that.  Happy b-day!


----------



## Aurora

Not much activity tonight. I am going to try and work on laundry and play Fate  Although, it *is* movie night. So, maybe I'll watch a movie instead.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess he was trying not to say "nice boobs" to an Amazon....



Heh. I certainly wouldn't. Although "nice shoes, wanna f***" isn't much better. 

Here's a bad pick up line for an auto-mechanic....

"I'd like to take a look under your hood*."

*hopes some male in the hive knows enough about female anatomy to catch said reference.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I certainly wouldn't. Although "nice shoes, wanna f***" isn't much better.
> 
> Here's a bad pick up line for an auto-mechanic....
> 
> "I'd like to take a look under your hood*."
> 
> *hopes some male in the hive knows enough about female anatomy to catch said reference.




Sadly, I doubt it ...lol


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I certainly wouldn't. Although "nice shoes, wanna f***" isn't much better.
> 
> Here's a bad pick up line for an auto-mechanic....
> 
> "I'd like to take a look under your hood*."
> 
> *hopes some male in the hive knows enough about female anatomy to catch said reference.



Only a woman could do this. A guy I worked for was a body builder and in very nice shape. He was introduced to his sister's friend. The friend went up and lifted his shirt saying"Let's see what's under the hood" She ran her hand over his six pack.

I get the reference.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Aeson!!!!



Thanks, Darth.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im sorry Aurora, I wish I could help you feel better.
> 
> *not like that Aeson, Halfrog and Myc*



That's how I would want to make her feel better.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sadly, I doubt it ...lol



Watch it. Not all of us are stereotypical geeks.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> Good bye!
> 
> Just stopping into avatar Aeson....Grecian Wizard Avatar...
> 
> Just remember, as far as polymorph other is concerned, sheep ARE considered a small harmless animal...



Nice. Thank you. 

I tried to upload it as an avatar and it said it was too big. I think it needs to be under 500kb or some such.

The larger one works as an avatar at CM.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Goldmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hopes some male in the hive knows enough about female anatomy to catch said reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I doubt it ...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch it. Not all of us are stereotypical geeks.
Click to expand...


And some of us are stereotypical geeks.  And therefore know EXACTLY to what you're referring.

Why are nerds better lovers than jocks?  Because jocks only ever think about sports.  All nerds think about is sex.    


We wear horn-rimmed glasses with the heavy-duty lens
Button down shirt and a pocket full of pens
Revenge of the nerds, NERDS, revenge of the nerds
NERDS NERDS NERDS


----------



## Aeson

This under hood comment is why we need to move the hive to a more open place. Bront has Bront.org. Most of us are already members there. We can go there and talk about what's under the hood all we want.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And some of us are stereotypical geeks.  And therefore know EXACTLY to what you're referring.
> 
> Why are nerds better lovers than jocks?  Because jocks only ever think about sports.  All nerds think about is sex.



I prefer the term geek to nerd. I am not a nerd. My husband isn't one either. Of course, it depends on the definition of geek that you go with too. We also definitely aren't carnies.   

And I completely agree BTW.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I prefer the term geek to nerd. I am not a nerd. My husband isn't one either. Of course, it depends on the definition of geek that you go with too. We also definitely aren't carnies.



Yeah, everyone has different definitions they operate by.  I consider myself a nerd first and foremost.

My personal distinction follows something like this:

Geeks have a particular expertise or knowledge of a single field, generally of a science or popular culture icon.  Thus one can be a computer geek, a Star Trek geek, a Star Wars geek, etc.

Nerds are classified by a heightened general intellect and a lack of interpersonal skills.

Being one hardly disqualifies one from the other, and a single person could embody multiple geekdoms.  So it falls to each person to choose which classification best suits them.  I enjoy my pop culture, but I tend to be diverse in my tastes and lack the depth of knowledge shared by those truly devoted to a single fandom.  But I am an engineer who suffers from nausea at the mere thought of public speaking.  Thus, I am nerd, hear me roar.


----------



## Terraism

Morning, Hive.  I the only one up and moving at this hour?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nice. Thank you.
> 
> I tried to upload it as an avatar and it said it was too big. I think it needs to be under 500kb or some such.
> 
> The larger one works as an avatar at CM.




Gimme a sec, will alter the DPI and compression...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Only a woman could do this. A guy I worked for was a body builder and in very nice shape. He was introduced to his sister's friend. The friend went up and lifted his shirt saying"Let's see what's under the hood" She ran her hand over his six pack.
> 
> I get the reference.




Wrong hood.

The little man in the canoe wears it....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wrong hood.
> 
> The little man in the canoe wears it....



I was telling a story. I know which hood they were talking about. I'm willing to produce pictures to illustrate the fact I know what it is but I can't.


----------



## Aeson

Terraism said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive.  I the only one up and moving at this hour?



Sorry. I was getting ready for work. 8am is not a good time to find folks here. two hours in either direction and you might find someone.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Gimme a sec, will alter the DPI and compression...



Cool.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ok, I saved it in jpg...bad naughty evil jpg, can't handle 4 or less colors without balooning compression...

Now GIF'd for your convenience...


----------



## Terraism

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry. I was getting ready for work. 8am is not a good time to find folks here. two hours in either direction and you might find someone.




Yeah, I vaguely remember.    'course, the Hive was a different group then, but still, nobody really wanted to be active in early morning.  (Not that I speak from experience.  God knows _I_ was never active in early morning.)


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, I saved it in jpg...bad naughty evil jpg, can't handle 4 or less colors without balooning compression...
> 
> Now GIF'd for your convenience...



Sweetness. Thanks.


----------



## Aurora

I don't like mornings. I would happily sleep till noon everyday. So would dshai. At least Kylee likes to sleep. Hopefully Korbin will too, but I am sure not in the beginning. I am going to be a walking zombie for at least a few weeks. Kylee slept 6-8 hours straight a night by 6 weeks old. All I can do is hope.....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't like mornings. I would happily sleep till noon everyday. So would dshai. At least Kylee likes to sleep. Hopefully Korbin will too, but I am sure not in the beginning. I am going to be a walking zombie for at least a few weeks. Kylee slept 6-8 hours straight a night by 6 weeks old. All I can do i hope.....



I'm not a morning person either. I prefer night shift jobs. Maybe Korbin will go easy on you. You have a family of sleepers. I hope he fits in.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm not a morning person.  Or a up-all-night kind of person.  And I like to take naps in the late afternoons.

Really I'm like a 10:00-3:00 and 6:00-10:00 kinda person.   

Sadly, that doesn't seem to work out for me.  And since I CAN function early in the morning (I don't like it, I'm just capable), that seems to be where I reside.


----------



## Aurora

I'm a night owl. I might technically be awake in the mornings, but I don't fully kick into gear until late afternoon. I do my best work at night.....What?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do my best work at night.....What?



 Ahem.
And, I quote:

"That's hot."


----------



## Aeson

I had a late night last night. I need a nap.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> And, I quote:
> 
> "That's hot."



 

Thank you. Thank you very much.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had a late night last night. I need a nap.



I need a nap too. That and some Tylenol. I feel like I am in a fog. 

My cat is a big fatty. He must weigh 16 pounds now. He doesn't want to jump the baby gate anymore. He paws at it and meows.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need a nap too. That and some Tylenol. I feel like I am in a fog.
> 
> My cat is a big fatty. He must weigh 16 pounds now. He doesn't want to jump the baby gate anymore. He paws at it and meows.



I don't blame him.  I can barely make it over those things.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't blame him.  I can barely make it over those things.



We have a nice one that you push down on a foot pedal and it swings open. We just bought another one though that has a cat door in it. We'll take the gate that's there now and put it in 
kylee's doorway cause we are moving her into her toddler bed.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> We have a nice one that you push down on a foot pedal and it swings open.



Oh, sounds swanky.  Of course the one I'm thinking of is technically being used as a doggie gate, to keep the rabid mongrels out of the non-tiled portions of the home.  I don't know if it was designed for dogs or children.  

Of course, any dog large enough to depress a foot pedal could probably leap the gate too.  This gate was for one of the low-rider type dogs.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't blame him.  I can barely make it over those things.



Ya bum. Even I can get my fat ass over one.


----------



## Aurora

For the ones that don't open easily, I have to kind of hop to get over them, but I am short. Kylee is tall and so seems to be taking after dshai. She's long torso-ed like he is though. He is a whole foot taller than me, but his legs are only 2-3 inches longer than mine.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ya bum. Even I can get my fat ass over one.



   Sorry, I'm just not that graceful.  I have absolutely friggin' huge feet that tend to get caught as I try and clamber over them.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm just not that graceful.  I have absolutely friggin' huge feet that tend to get caught as I try and clamber over them.



I've been there. My foot has gotten caught a few times.


----------



## Aurora

Have there been people there to point and laugh when that happens?


----------



## Aurora

Well, I am gonna go get dressed and I think Kylee and I are gonna go to Target. She seems to be feeling okay and I think it would do her some good to get out of the house. Plus, I need to get her more Children's Tylenol to try and keep her fever down. I'll check back later.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I am gonna go get dressed and I think Kylee and I are gonna go to Target.



Hmmm, personality quiz time:  When you refer to Target, in your mind, do you call it

Tar-get, accepting of the low prices and convenience of the department store?
or, do you call it
Tar-jay, pretending you're french and making the store seem classier than it really is?

Personally, I've been calling it Tar-jay for so long that I can't seem to stop.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, personality quiz time:  When you refer to Target, in your mind, do you call it
> 
> Tar-get, accepting of the low prices and convenience of the department store?
> or, do you call it
> Tar-jay, pretending you're french and making the store seem classier than it really is?
> 
> Personally, I've been calling it Tar-jay for so long that I can't seem to stop.




Or do you just call it "Not Walmart"?


----------



## Aurora

All right moving around was a bad idea. We'll do Target later. 

A personality quiz huh?

I call it Target. I don't pretend to be French.....what with all the surrendering involved and that. 

Just kidding....mostly.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Or do you just call it "Not Walmart"?



I reserve that name for K-mart. . . pre-bankruptcy.  Although there's still a few around, which I've never quite understood.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I reserve that name for K-mart. . . pre-bankruptcy.  Although there's still a few around, which I've never quite understood.



Yeah, and then they go and buy Sears.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> .....what with all the surrendering involved and that.
> 
> Just kidding....mostly.




The Maginot Line...Because building a wall across only PART of an invader's path of approach seems like a fine plan...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The Maginot Line...Because building a wall across only PART of an invader's path of approach seems like a fine plan...



Um. . . actually it's pretty sound tactical thinking.  It just got out-maneuvered by BETTER tactical thinking.

But in general, limiting your enemies' approach vectors is a good idea.

See: points of entry, building.

Then watch Burn Notice.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um. . . actually it's pretty sound tactical thinking.  It just got out-maneuvered by BETTER tactical thinking.
> 
> But in general, limiting your enemies' approach vectors is a good idea.
> 
> See: points of entry, building.
> 
> Then watch Burn Notice.




I would agree, if the limited approach vector was somehow difficult to deal with, or dangerous, or full of capable, heavily armed people to take advantage of the situation.

Belgium and the Ardennes Forest were neither. 

Also, any defense that can be completely surrounded while the rest of their friends go and stomp on your government and people - not the best implementation of warfare tactical and strategic theory. chuckle

I mean, I did say it "seemed" to be a good idea...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I would agree, if the limited approach vector was somehow difficult to deal with, or dangerous, or full of capable, heavily armed people to take advantage of the situation.
> 
> Belgium and the Ardennes Forest were neither.



It was also full of the entirety of the French armed forces, which you may rightly argue ALSO failed to fulfill your requirements, but without the wall, they wouldn't have even had that.  Just roll straight over the border and boom.  Victory even faster than it happened with the wall.

France gets a pretty bad rap throughout history, but let's face it.  It's not like they were ever going to win in any case.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have there been people there to point and laugh when that happens?



Nope.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It was also full of the entirety of the French armed forces, which you may rightly argue ALSO failed to fulfill your requirements, but without the wall, they wouldn't have even had that.  Just roll straight over the border and boom.  Victory even faster than it happened with the wall.
> 
> France gets a pretty bad rap throughout history, but let's face it.  It's not like they were ever going to win in any case.




Pretty much...

"'ey, guys, I ave zom good news! Our army is zafely beyind the fortifications!"

"Any bad news?"

"Um, we aren't zafely beyind any fortifications, and ze ones that ze army is een are surrounded by 'Bad Guys'TM"

"Why do I have ze dezire to say, 'Your princess is in another castle.'"

Well, they used to be good at it...Pippin the Short, Charlemange, Napoleon...what a wurld, what a wurld...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nope.



That's a good thing.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's a good thing.



I'm only clumsy when alone.   


ok not really.  :\


----------



## Aurora

I am pretty clumsy. I have never been described as "graceful". My grandparents still laugh at how I was in ballet when I was little, and how I looked cute, but was a terrible ballerina.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> PWell, they used to be good at it...Pippin the Short, Charlemange, Napoleon...what a wurld, what a wurld...



I don't know about Charlemange, but with Napoleon and Pippin the Short (a hobbit, no less!) it's obvious their problem is they're too tall now.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am pretty clumsy. I have never been described as "graceful". My grandparents still laugh at how I was in ballet when I was little, and how I looked cute, but was a terrible ballerina.



I wasn't too shabby at ballet as a child.

Once I hit 6'0" and a couple hundred pounds. . . not so graceful.


Some people move like a wave on the ocean.
I move like a rock on the ocean.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am pretty clumsy. I have never been described as "graceful". My grandparents still laugh at how I was in ballet when I was little, and how I looked cute, but was a terrible ballerina.



ROFL    sounds like me without the ballet.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know about Charlemange, but with Napoleon and Pippin the Short (a hobbit, no less!) it's obvious their problem is they're too tall now.




Oh, center of gravity? Poor balance...I think you might be on to something here...

(thinks several horrible culminations of that and refrains from impugning the cultural and ethnic nature of the surrender monke...noble french peoples)


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wasn't too shabby at ballet as a child.
> 
> Once I hit 6'0" and a couple hundred pounds. . . not so graceful.
> 
> 
> Some people move like a wave on the ocean.
> I move like a rock on the ocean.




So, that means you are always going down??


----------



## Aeson

The vampires have arrived. The Red Cross is here to do a blood drive at the chiropractors office a couple doors down.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The vampires have arrived. The Red Cross is here to do a blood drive at the chiropractors office a couple doors down.




Any cute nurses? Don't give up your blood without a telephone number!!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, that means you are always going down??



Someone has to. I went down last night to look under the hood.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Any cute nurses? Don't give up your blood without a telephone number!!



Didn't see any. I think they're avoiding the sunlight.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Didn't see any. I think they're avoiding the sunlight.




Ah well, ultrasound technicians tend to be younger and cuter in my experience - less training and soul shriveling worrying about mistakes to get into their position...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah well, ultrasound technicians tend to be younger and cuter in my experience - less training and soul shriveling worrying about mistakes to get into their position...



Get a girl knocked up so I can check out the ultrasound tech. Got it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ah, today is the paragon of mornings. I feel so alive. 

I'm going to be heading in a bit, I'll be spending the rest of my day and weekend with Mandy.


----------



## Aurora

I don't know if pregnant women can give blood. "Here have some blood. Don't mind the hormones...."

Dshai can't give blood cause he lived in Holland during the whole mad cow fiasco.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, today is the paragon of mornings. I feel so alive.
> 
> I'm going to be heading in a bit, I'll be spending the rest of my day and weekend with Mandy.



Is Mandy the chick that you dated previously?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah well, ultrasound technicians tend to be younger and cuter in my experience - less training and soul shriveling worrying about mistakes to get into their position...



The U/S tech I had on Wed was cute. I think she was married though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is Mandy the chick that you dated previously?



Affirmative.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The U/S tech I had on Wed was cute. I think she was married though.



That hasn't stopped me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> The U/S tech I had on Wed was cute. I think she was married though.




See, another third party confirmation of ultrasound tech cuteness levels...


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Affirmative.



So......you broke up but are back together again? Interesting. Hopefully whatever the problem was before, it isn't anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know if pregnant women can give blood. "Here have some blood. Don't mind the hormones...."
> 
> Dshai can't give blood cause he lived in Holland during the whole mad cow fiasco.



Even if he's clean? They're strict.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So......you broke up but are back together again? Interesting. Hopefully whatever the problem was before, it isn't anymore.



They broke up? Was it before or after he stripped for her?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, that means you are always going down??



I would be if I could find anyone who wanted me to.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I would be if I could find anyone who wanted me to.




What happened to the raw vegan?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, another third party confirmation of ultrasound tech cuteness levels...



I had a cute X-ray tech once. No need for an ultrasound yet.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Even if he's clean? They're strict.



Yeah, they don't even think that the disease can be transmitted through blood, but nonetheless, nobody who lived in certain countries in certain times can donate.

I myself was in England, breast feeding.  Not a whole lot of beef really, but I'm still not allowed to donate.  Honestly a relief.  I hate needles with a passion, but donating blood is so important I'd have to do it anyways.  But this way the choice is taken from me.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What happened to the raw vegan?



He got hungry and ate her.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So......you broke up but are back together again? Interesting. Hopefully whatever the problem was before, it isn't anymore.



We've never broken up. Mandy & I met at the dentists office on June 26th.

I think you are thinking about Mindy. She called it off with me about a year ago, I think.  :\


----------



## Aeson

They used to beg my dad to donate. He's type O.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What happened to the raw vegan?



A vague sort of dumpage.

[sblock=cut for being emo-tastic]
"When are you going to ask Catherine out", they said, "it's not like she's going to say no."

Turns out the reason she wouldn't say no was not so much because she was interested, but more because she felt pressured into it by her sister, and others.  The same people asking when I was going to ask her out.

*sigh*

Apparently I'm a "genuinely wonderful guy", but she didn't feel "that romantic spark" with me.  Not the first time I've heard that. . . guess I'm sparkless.

So now we're supposedly "just friends".

C'est la vie.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We've never broken up. Mandy & I met at the dentists office on June 26th.
> 
> I think you are thinking about Mindy. She called it off with me about a year ago, I think.  :\



Mindy and Mandy.  Interesting duo.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Even if he's clean? They're strict.



Yep.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nice. Thank you.
> 
> I tried to upload it as an avatar and it said it was too big. I think it needs to be under 500kb or some such.
> 
> The larger one works as an avatar at CM.




Very nice new avatar Aeson! 

Hiya folks....


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> They used to beg my dad to donate. He's type O.



Then we learned it was easier to sneak into his house at night and siphon it off secret like.

err. . .

I mean . . . um . . . I'm sure the red cross would never do such a thing.  *psst*  Quick, hide the hose.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A vague sort of dumpage.
> 
> [sblock=cut for being emo-tastic]
> "When are you going to ask Catherine out", they said, "it's not like she's going to say no."
> 
> Turns out the reason she wouldn't say no was not so much because she was interested, but more because she felt pressured into it by her sister, and others.  The same people asking when I was going to ask her out.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Apparently I'm a "genuinely wonderful guy", but she didn't feel "that romantic spark" with me.  Not the first time I've heard that. . . guess I'm sparkless.
> 
> So now we're supposedly "just friends".
> 
> C'est la vie.[/sblock]



Hmmm that sucks. She was uppity anyways though, right?  I could NOT be a vegan. 

~likes her flesh and dairy


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We've never broken up. Mandy & I met at the dentists office on June 26th.
> 
> I think you are thinking about Mindy. She called it off with me about a year ago, I think.  :\



If your next girlfriend is named Mondy then we know you're making them up.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya folks....



Mornin', Myc.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, everyone has different definitions they operate by.  I consider myself a nerd first and foremost.
> 
> My personal distinction follows something like this:
> 
> Geeks have a particular expertise or knowledge of a single field, generally of a science or popular culture icon.  Thus one can be a computer geek, a Star Trek geek, a Star Wars geek, etc.
> 
> Nerds are classified by a heightened general intellect and a lack of interpersonal skills.
> 
> Being one hardly disqualifies one from the other, and a single person could embody multiple geekdoms.  So it falls to each person to choose which classification best suits them.  I enjoy my pop culture, but I tend to be diverse in my tastes and lack the depth of knowledge shared by those truly devoted to a single fandom.  But I am an engineer who suffers from nausea at the mere thought of public speaking.  Thus, I am nerd, hear me roar.




Hmm ... wonder what I am then? Both? Nah ... I'll just stick with plain "weird".


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mornin', Myc.




And a GOOD morning to you to you vicious amphibian!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning Myc.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... wonder what I am then? Both? Nah ... I'll just stick with plain "weird".



No arguements here.


----------



## Mycanid

Terraism said:
			
		

> Yeah, I vaguely remember.    'course, the Hive was a different group then, but still, nobody really wanted to be active in early morning.  (Not that I speak from experience.  God knows _I_ was never active in early morning.)




Ohhh ... it's a doobahdeedoo
yes it's a doobahdeedoo
I'm singing doobeedoobeedoobeedoobee
doobahdeedoo....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A vague sort of dumpage.
> 
> [sblock=cut for being emo-tastic]
> "When are you going to ask Catherine out", they said, "it's not like she's going to say no."
> 
> Turns out the reason she wouldn't say no was not so much because she was interested, but more because she felt pressured into it by her sister, and others.  The same people asking when I was going to ask her out.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Apparently I'm a "genuinely wonderful guy", but she didn't feel "that romantic spark" with me.  Not the first time I've heard that. . . guess I'm sparkless.
> 
> So now we're supposedly "just friends".
> 
> C'est la vie.[/sblock]



How do you know it's a spark and not just gas?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No arguements here.




Aha! Where two or three witnesses are gathered together (and all that)....


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> We've never broken up. Mandy & I met at the dentists office on June 26th.
> 
> I think you are thinking about Mindy. She called it off with me about a year ago, I think.  :\



Ah, I think you misunderstood my "previously dated" question then. No problem. Mindy and Mandy though huh? Funny. 

I have dated 3 different guys named Brian. Popular name.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Then we learned it was easier to sneak into his house at night and siphon it off secret like.
> 
> err. . .
> 
> I mean . . . um . . . I'm sure the red cross would never do such a thing.  *psst*  Quick, hide the hose.



Blood thinners. They won't take him now. :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm not a morning person.  Or a up-all-night kind of person.  And I like to take naps in the late afternoons.
> 
> Really I'm like a 10:00-3:00 and 6:00-10:00 kinda person.
> 
> Sadly, that doesn't seem to work out for me.  And since I CAN function early in the morning (I don't like it, I'm just capable), that seems to be where I reside.




I am now TOTALLY a morning person. 

Up at 3:45am and what not.   

Hey ... it's when the mind-meld occurs, what can I say?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had a late night last night. I need a nap.




Nap eh? ... sigh.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> If your next girlfriend is named Mondy then we know you're making them up.



No, no.  It's like that word transformation thing.  One letter at a time.



		Code:
	

MINDY
MANDY
CANDY
CINDY
LINDY
LINDA


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm just not that graceful.  I have absolutely friggin' huge feet that tend to get caught as I try and clamber over them.




Hmm ... well in THIS regard the fungus is graceful. I'm a champion fence jumper.

And no ... don't ask.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you know it's a spark and not just gas?



I don't.  I don't think this spark exists, I just think it gets used as an excuse to dump me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I am gonna go get dressed and I think Kylee and I are gonna go to Target. She seems to be feeling okay and I think it would do her some good to get out of the house. Plus, I need to get her more Children's Tylenol to try and keep her fever down. I'll check back later.




Yeesh ... I didn't even know the chil' was sick.   

Gotta pay more attention in here.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have dated 3 different guys named Brian. Popular name.



That's nothing.  I knew of a woman who married eight different men named Henry.

...

She wouldn't have a Willy or a Sam
No Sam!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, personality quiz time:  When you refer to Target, in your mind, do you call it
> 
> Tar-get, accepting of the low prices and convenience of the department store?
> or, do you call it
> Tar-jay, pretending you're french and making the store seem classier than it really is?
> 
> Personally, I've been calling it Tar-jay for so long that I can't seem to stop.




Hmm ... I don't go there so I take the 5th on this quiz.   

What? Hey!    At least I have HEARD of it, okay?

Although I DO have quite ancient French ancestry - minor nobility no less. Hmm. Maybe THAT is partly where the weirdness comes from.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

GOOD MORNING MYCANID!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning Mycanid!




Hey there Fru!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I don't go there so I take the 5th on this quiz.



Hands the fungus a fifth.

Drink up!







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I don't go there so I take the 5th on this quiz.
> 
> What? Hey!    At least I have HEARD of it, okay?



Also, technically the quiz never mentions shopping there, just thinging about it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am pretty clumsy. I have never been described as "graceful". My grandparents still laugh at how I was in ballet when I was little, and how I looked cute, but was a terrible ballerina.




A ballerina eh?  

Hmm .... [ponders]


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's nothing.  I knew of a woman who married eight different men named Henry.
> 
> ...
> 
> She wouldn't have a Willy or a Sam
> No Sam!




Wow!  A Herman's Hermits reference.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hands the fungus a fifth.
> 
> Drink up!




So ... it's 1/5 of what drink? Kombucha you say!    Pours it on his roots.

Ahhhhh.....  Lovely.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't.  I don't think this spark exists, I just think it gets used as an excuse to dump me.



A friend of mine told me there was a spark with her husband on the first kiss the first night they met.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am now TOTALLY a morning person.
> 
> Up at 3:45am and what not.
> 
> Hey ... it's when the mind-meld occurs, what can I say?



I think my cat mind melded with me while I was sleeping.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wow!  A Herman's Hermits reference.



Indeed.

Mrs. Brown you've got a lovely daughter.
But she hates my guts.
So . . . I SING!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wow!  A Herman's Hermits reference.




And here I was wondering this morning "Gee, I haven't seen Heckler in a while, I wonder how he is." and TA DA - the man himself!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A ballerina eh?
> 
> Hmm .... [ponders]



You're pondering Aurora in a leotard and a tu-tu.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So ... it's 1/5 of what drink? Kombucha you say!    Pours it on his roots.
> 
> Ahhhhh.....  Lovely.



Generally, when someone refers t a fifth, they mean a fifth of vodka.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> A friend of mine told me there was a spark with her husband on the first kiss the first night they met.



Figures.  Take her side.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Generally, when someone refers t a fifth, they mean a fifth of vodka.



I usually hear whisky.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A friend of mine told me there was a spark with her husband on the first kiss the first night they met.



It must have been an electrifying experience.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Figures.  Take her side.   :\



That friend might be getting divorced? Does that help?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That friend might be getting divorced? Does that help?



Not really.*

All it means is that the spark that the women I fall for all seem to be seeking is nothing really that special.  And yet I keep getting passed up in favor of it.  Why a spark?  Burns hot, then burns out.  Why not look for an ember?

I'm an ember, dammit!

I need a t-shirt that says that.    



*unless she's 20-something, planning to move to AZ and has a thing for geeks.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> ROFL    sounds like me without the ballet.




Never actually DID any ballet maself.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And here I was wondering this morning "Gee, I haven't seen Heckler in a while, I wonder how he is." and TA DA - the man himself!



I've been hangin' around 'n' stuff...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're pondering Aurora in a leotard and a tu-tu.




Actually ... I wasn't.   

I was wondering about other things entirely.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It must have been an electrifying experience.



Oi, Fru.  What a bad joke.  I'm in a lot of pain currently.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Generally, when someone refers t a fifth, they mean a fifth of vodka.




I know, I know ... but I prefer kombucha.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oi, Fru.  What a bad joke.  I'm in a lot of pain currently.



 Sorry, didn't know.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I've been hangin' around 'n' stuff...




Well, it's nice to see you anyway ... fungi get worried now and again whether their friends get abducted by aliens and what not - you know what I mean?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I know, I know ... but I prefer kombucha.



kombucha, konichiwa.


----------



## Mycanid

A lot of pain CURRENTLY hafrog?   

Speaking of bad jokes....  :\


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not really.*
> 
> All it means is that the spark that the women I fall for all seem to be seeking is nothing really that special.  And yet I keep getting passed up in favor of it.  Why a spark?  Burns hot, then burns out.  Why not look for an ember?
> 
> I'm an ember, dammit!
> 
> I need a t-shirt that says that.
> 
> 
> 
> *unless she's 20-something, planning to move to AZ and has a thing for geeks.



I'll keep you in mind for her.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A lot of pain CURRENTLY hafrog?
> 
> Speaking of bad jokes....  :\



Thanks, at least you got it.   


			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't know.



I'm kind of shocked you missed it.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> kombucha, konichiwa.




*HIKE*

The fungus falls back into the pocket! OW!!!

Fru goes long.

Ahh! Other way Fru!   Other way! the fungus screams.

WHAM!!!

The fungus is sacked for a 20 yard loss....

Disaster...


----------



## Aurora

Aurora feels old.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll keep you in mind for her.



Hmmm, I could have sworn that a minute ago this post said "Forget it.  She's mine if it happens"    

C'mon Aeson, I'm rootin' for ya.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know if pregnant women can give blood. "Here have some blood. Don't mind the hormones...."
> 
> Dshai can't give blood cause he lived in Holland during the whole mad cow fiasco.




Huh? [Wonders whether he should ask....  ]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *HIKE*
> 
> The fungus falls back into the pocket! OW!!!
> 
> Fru goes long.
> 
> Ahh! Other way Fru!   Other way! the fungus screams.
> 
> WHAM!!!
> 
> The fungus is sacked for a 20 yard loss....
> 
> Disaster...



I would have loved to have to have played football in High School. I think I would have made a good quarterback or linebacker.


----------



## Aurora

mmmmm
2 slices of Turkey
6 sm slices of salami
1 slice of roast beef
american cheese (all I had sliced)
mayo
mustard
4 Boston lettuce leaves
4 dill pickle slices
all on whole wheat


I love sandwiches.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora feels old.




Wha?   

Alright ... the fungus is confused.

DId I miss something?

[Looks around for any remains of a plane landing or a satellite crashing nearby.]


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, it's nice to see you anyway ... fungi get worried now and again whether their friends get abducted by aliens and what not - you know what I mean?





I have not been taken in.....    uhhhhh..... last time loss incident was last year....    



hola everyone.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora feels old.



Hush, you.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I could have sworn that a minute ago this post said "Forget it.  She's mine if it happens"
> 
> C'mon Aeson, I'm rootin' for ya.



I changed it for a reason.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora feels old.



Why?  Can't keep up?

Let's recap. . .

Fru's gettin' his mac on.
Aeson and Haf are dueling over women.
Heckler's back.
Myc's gettin' drunk

and everyone is making electricty jokes!

C'mon join in the fun.  Amp up the competition!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I could have sworn that a minute ago this post said "Forget it.  She's mine if it happens"
> 
> C'mon Aeson, I'm rootin' for ya.



It did.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I changed it for a reason.



Giving up?

Or is there some reason I shouldn't want her.    

[paranoid]Has she got a wooden nose?[/paranoid]


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why?  *Can't keep up?*
> 
> Let's recap. . .
> 
> Fru's gettin' his mac on.
> Aeson and Haf are dueling over women.
> Heckler's back.
> Myc's gettin' drunk
> 
> and everyone is making electricty jokes!
> 
> C'mon join in the fun.  Amp up the competition!



Try again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora feels old.



You don't look old, Aurora.


----------



## megamania

I have a dilemma....



I don't feel like going to work and am very tires.  My "occurance" time has reverted to 0.  Should I call in or not?

I will lose about 65 dollars of income if I do but long weekend and a "me" day.  I have until 2:50pm EST to decide.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I would have loved to have to have played football in High School. I think I would have made a good quarterback or linebacker.




I played playground ball. I could run really fast and was good at catching the ball.

Invariably the QB said: "You go long." and just threw the ball as hard as he could. I often had to run to try and catch up with the ball.

If I did results were usually good.   

My favorite was the cross pattern, though. Don't know why. I would always get clobbered by huge people who weighed 2x as much as I did and who would just crush my poor wittle body. CRUNCH!

Ah ... to be young and stupid again.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Try again.



Well then, I have no clue why you should feel old.

*shrug*

Help a brother out?


----------



## Aurora

Hello Heckler and Mega


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Try again.



That baby will come out soon enough Aurora.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> mmmmm
> 2 slices of Turkey
> 6 sm slices of salami
> 1 slice of roast beef
> american cheese (all I had sliced)
> mayo
> mustard
> 4 Boston lettuce leaves
> 4 dill pickle slices
> all on whole wheat
> 
> 
> I love sandwiches.




I think it is the sandwiches that are making her feel old!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> mmmmm
> 2 slices of Turkey
> 6 sm slices of salami
> 1 slice of roast beef
> american cheese (all I had sliced)
> mayo
> mustard
> 4 Boston lettuce leaves
> 4 dill pickle slices
> all on whole wheat
> 
> 
> I love sandwiches.



I ordered a cheeseburger from Off the Grill. It just arrived.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I have not been taken in.....    uhhhhh..... last time loss incident was last year....
> 
> 
> 
> hola everyone.




HIya Mega!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think it is the sandwiches that are making her feel old!



Oi, forget old.  That sammich would make me feel dead.

*keels over in food coma*


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a dilemma....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like going to work and am very tires.  *My "occurance" time has reverted to 0. * Should I call in or not?
> 
> I will lose about 65 dollars of income if I do but long weekend and a "me" day.  I have until 2:50pm EST to decide.




What is "occurance time"?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Heckler and Mega



Hola, mamacita.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I would have loved to have to have played football in High School. I think I would have made a good quarterback or linebacker.





Even though Arlington dosen't have a football team most people thought I would be one of two things....  a football player or a WWE star......

I was crazy and damage readied even then.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a dilemma....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like going to work and am very tires.  My "occurance" time has reverted to 0.  Should I call in or not?
> 
> I will lose about 65 dollars of income if I do but long weekend and a "me" day.  I have until 2:50pm EST to decide.



Just ask yourself this: When is the last time you had a personal day?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oi, forget old.  That sammich would make me feel dead.
> 
> *keels over in food coma*




Wake up Hafrog!

[Slaps and shakes the amphibian repeatedly]

WAKE UP!


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I don't feel like going to work and am very tired.  My "occurance" time has reverted to 0.  Should I call in or not?
> 
> I will lose about 65 dollars of income if I do but long weekend and a "me" day.  I have until 2:50pm EST to decide.



Ultimately it's your call.  But I always like to call these days "mental health" days.  I feel that mental exhaustion is a very real and important medical condition.  If you can't take another day, truly, then take it off.  Don't do it often, and don't get into the habit.  But every so often . . .


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well then, I have no clue why you should feel old.
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> Help a brother out?



*Sigh*
Aurora has been off the market for nearly 10 years, but feels old at people talking about needing to find a 20-something, as she no longer is one.....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wake up Hafrog!
> 
> [Slaps and shakes the amphibian repeatedly]
> 
> WAKE UP!



 . . .

ouch.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a dilemma....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't feel like going to work and am very tires.  My "occurance" time has reverted to 0.  Should I call in or not?
> 
> I will lose about 65 dollars of income if I do but long weekend and a "me" day.  I have until 2:50pm EST to decide.



Dude, you're a gamer. Roll a 20 sided.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I ordered a cheeseburger from Off the Grill. It just arrived.



Wait...a burger place _that delivers!_ 

I need one of those.

Actually, its probably best that I don't have one around.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Sigh*
> Aurora has been off the market for nearly 10 years, but feels old at people talking about needing to find a 20-something, as she no longer is one.....



I like a woman with a little mileage on her.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> ouch.




He's alive! YAY!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dude, you're a gamer. Roll a 20 sided.



What happens if he rolls a critical hit?


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wait...a burger place _that delivers!_
> 
> I need one of those.
> 
> Actually, its probably best that I don't have one around.



Yeah and he got here in less than 30 mins.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Heckler and Mega





hola!   Body getting tired carrying the kiddo around?   I have a pizza belly.  I know the pain.  Once in a check out isle I had a 2 year old ask me if I was going to have a baby also (Wife was preggers).  The mother was horrified and embarrassed.   In good humor I said something like (while standing up and puffing out my gut) "If I was....should it be a boy or girl?"

kid laughed saying I couldn't have a baby.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wait...a burger place _that delivers!_
> 
> I need one of those.
> 
> Actually, its probably best that I don't have one around.




God only knows what horrors they would deliver anyway.   

Cincinnati food and all...

UNLESS it were via flying pig! THAT would be worth it!

Hmm ... I wonder if they would fly to Cali?  :\


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dude, you're a gamer. Roll a 20 sided.



Aurora, FTW.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Wait...a burger place _that delivers!_
> 
> I need one of those.
> 
> Actually, its probably best that I don't have one around.



Plenty of those in AZ. We have a service called Delicious Deliveries.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Sigh*
> Aurora has been off the market for nearly 10 years, but feels old at people talking about needing to find a 20-something, as she no longer is one.....



Well, generally it's not because you're old, but because I'm a young whippersnapper.

I could date women in their 30's at 25, but it would feel a little bit weird, as to be honest, would dating a 20 year-old or younger.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Sigh*
> Aurora has been off the market for nearly 10 years, but feels old at people talking about needing to find a 20-something, as she no longer is one.....




And ... ? So? [Scratches his cap in puzzlement]

Gives up ... prolly just a classic example of an "insensitive male" anyway...  :\


----------



## Aurora

My daughter is jamming to zydeco.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HIya Mega!




allo!    Its been a while since this many people were here at once!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aurora, FTW.



I have done this on quite a few occasions. It's when I realized I must have crossed over onto the "official gamer geek" side.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter is jamming to zydeco.




Ah ha! The wee lass shows musical taste in her formative years!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> allo!    Its been a while since this many people were here at once!




I personally think it is b/c of Hafrogman's honeydew melons....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter is jamming to zydeco.



Its the only way to jam.   

Unless you've got peanut butter.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What is "occurance time"?





Call in days that recieve no pay.   One is allowed 4 or 32 hours per 6 months with no ill effects.

Afterthat you are given warnings and the such until like #9 or 10 then you get let go.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> God only knows what horrors they would deliver anyway.
> 
> Cincinnati food and all...
> 
> UNLESS it were via flying pig! THAT would be worth it!
> 
> Hmm ... I wonder if they would fly to Cali?  :\



Bob Hope gets Montgomery Inn ribs flown to him.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ... prolly just a classic example of an "insensitive male" anyway...  :\



Ouch.

I wasn't trying to be insensitive.


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... if it were ME Mega ... I would call in ... especially if you ARE feeling run down and such like.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I personally think it is b/c of Hafrogman's honeydew melons....



Oi, not this again.


----------



## Aurora

Dayton's only famous restaurant is the Pine Club. Air Force One used to make many unofficial visits here when George senior was president.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Bob Hope gets Montgomery In ribs flown to him.




I thought Bob Hope was dead?!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just ask yourself this: When is the last time you had a personal day?





beginning or March..............


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> God only knows what horrors they would deliver anyway.
> 
> Cincinnati food and all...



WHAT!

You've obviously never had Montgomery Inn ribs.  Bob Hope used to have them special delivered all across the country.

Then there's Izzy's sammiches...

Adriatico's pizza...

Ice Cream from UDF and Graeter's...

not to mention the chili...

and I think this is the only place you can really get goetta...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> beginning or March..............



Take the day off. You've earned it.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> 
> I wasn't trying to be insensitive.




Who said the amphibian was insensitive?   

The fungus is the insensitive baboon around here it seems - at least in this matter.  :\


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ultimately it's your call.  But I always like to call these days "mental health" days.  I feel that mental exhaustion is a very real and important medical condition.  If you can't take another day, truly, then take it off.  Don't do it often, and don't get into the habit.  But every so often . . .





Are you suggesting WE (Mega, Mania , Al and Ugh) have mental illness issues?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thought Bob Hope was dead?!



Well, he used to. LOL


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thought Bob Hope was dead?!



He is...but its the ribs that kept him alive for as long as he was.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A vague sort of dumpage.




Ah yes, nothing like no truth early on or the fabulous "you're great, but not for or to me" crap.

Rrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> WHAT!
> 
> You've obviously never had Montgomery Inn ribs.  Bob Hope used to have them special delivered all across the country.
> 
> Then there's Izzy's sammiches...
> 
> Adriatico's pizza...
> 
> Ice Cream from UDF and Graeter's...
> 
> not to mention the chili...
> 
> and I think this is the only place you can really get goetta...




Sure ... how do I know you are not making this up?   

Are you trying to fool the fungus here or are you serious?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dude, you're a gamer. Roll a 20 sided.





hee....did as you suggested.   a 10.   Down the middle still.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sure ... how do I know you are not making this up?
> 
> Are you trying to fool the fungus here or are you serious?



Nope, he's serious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I thought Bob Hope was dead?!



Dead four years on the 27th.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mycanid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Bob Hope was dead?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he used to. LOL
Click to expand...


Bob Hope USED to be dead?!?!?

BOB HOPE ZOMBIE ATTACK!!!!

*RUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, he used to. LOL




Oh.... Whew. Was worried for a sec there.

"One order of ribs please!"

"Okay ... and where shall I have them delivered?"

Conversation goes downhill from there ... no pun intended of course. [Whistles innocently]


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, generally it's not because you're old, but because I'm a young whippersnapper.
> 
> I could date women in their 30's at 25, but it would feel a little bit weird, as to be honest, would dating a 20 year-old or younger.



I think at the ripe old age of 32 I'll start chasing women under 25.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> hee....did as you suggested.   a 10.   Down the middle still.




Best out of three?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who said the amphibian was insensitive?



Er. . . you did.

Apparently I made Aurora feel old.      She isn't.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, he's serious.




Hmm ... YOU are from Ohio too, if I remember correctly.

DO I smell a conspiracy in this whole food thing?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> hee....did as you suggested.   a 10.   Down the middle still.



well....technically 1-10 would be low and 11-20 high, but if you want to say it's in the middle then I say take the day off. You need it hon. You work too hard. Make sure that you do at least one thing for yourself though today. Something that you have have wanted to and have put off or just something that makes you happy. That way you don't feel like you wasted a call-in.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> hee....did as you suggested.   a 10.   Down the middle still.



Err... technically ten is the bottom half.
1-10
and
11-20.

Now rolling a 10.5, that would be a neat trick.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sure ... how do I know you are not making this up?
> 
> Are you trying to fool the fungus here or are you serious?



Aurora and Bob Hope have already confirmed Montgomery Inn, Fru can verify the chili, what else do you need?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Er. . . you did.
> 
> Apparently I made Aurora feel old.      She isn't.



 Damn straight.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bob Hope USED to be dead?!?!?
> 
> BOB HOPE ZOMBIE ATTACK!!!!
> 
> *RUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!*




I'll be worried when the jokes start coming.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... YOU are from Ohio too, if I remember correctly.



Nah, she just lives there.

Valley Girl originally, iirc.


----------



## megamania

welp..... that didn't go over very well.


Called in.


They had to shut down a press I know they prefer to keep running.   I am guessing I am not the only one to have called in......


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Er. . . you did.
> 
> Apparently I made Aurora feel old.      She isn't.




I certainly did NOT! I was referring to my own person!   

Hmm  ... unless we are backl to the old mycanid is actually hafrogman thing ... maybe the honeydew melons evoked it again?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> welp..... that didn't go over very well.
> 
> Called in.
> 
> They had to shut down a press I know they prefer to keep running.   I am guessing I am not the only one to have called in......



Now you owe it to yourself to get some sleep.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, she just lives there.
> 
> Valley Girl originally, iirc.




Ulp! You are very correct sir amphibian. Shoulda remembered....


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aurora and Bob Hope have already confirmed Montgomery Inn, Fru can verify the chili, what else do you need?




A personal visit from both you and Aurora with plates of delicious food in your hands in boxes marked from the Cincy resaraunts?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I certainly did NOT! I was referring to my own person!



Oh, well I missed that.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, generally it's not because you're old, but because I'm a young whippersnapper.
> 
> I could date women in their 30's at 25, but it would feel a little bit weird, as to be honest, would dating a 20 year-old or younger.



When I was 19 I dated a guy who was 29. It was an odd relationship, but not because of the age difference. He looked young, and I'd say he had the maturity level and wisdom score of an average 20 yr old.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bob Hope USED to be dead?!?!?
> 
> BOB HOPE ZOMBIE ATTACK!!!!
> 
> *RUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!*




A real nose for brains....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, well I missed that.




Hmm ... musta still been groggy from the sammich induced food coma?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A real nose for brains....



And quite the schnoz.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, she just lives there.
> 
> Valley Girl originally, iirc.



Nope, born in Ohio, grew up in San Diego: ages 8-19.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A real nose for brains....




[Slaps himself in the face]

Can't believe the horrific pun here....


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, born in Ohio, grew up in San Diego: ages 8-19.



Doh.

So close.


----------



## Heckler

The Montgomery Inn...with a Dickens reference!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A personal visit from both you and Aurora with plates of delicious food in your hands in boxes marked from the Cincy resaraunts?



I would like one of those visits.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... musta still been groggy from the sammich induced food coma?



Musta been ether in that sammich.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope, born in Ohio, grew up in San Diego: ages 8-19.




*GASP*   

I was _right_?   

It IS a plot then, eh?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Er. . . you did.
> 
> Apparently I made Aurora feel old.      She isn't.



I'm not giving you 2 kisses.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> The Montgomery Inn...with a Dickens reference!




Hmm ... that actually looks kinda good. This that place with the weird chili you were going on about Heckler?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Slaps himself in the face]
> 
> Can't believe the horrific pun here....




Perhaps it's just really the Nose of Vecna...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would like one of those visits.




Hmm ... I noticed both Heckler and Aurora laughed in my general direction (albeit silently) when I suggested THAT one.   

Maybe they will be kinder with you!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> When I was 19 I dated a guy who was 29. It was an odd relationship, but not because of the age difference. He looked young, and I'd say he had the maturity level and wisdom score of an average 20 yr old.



Well, one could argue that women mature faster than men.  And that when I'm 29, I'll totlally want to date teenagers.      But honestly, I'm not so sure.

Barring the exceptions, most 19 year olds are just starting out in their adult lives, or just entering college.  Where as now I'm done with college, established in my career and looking for more stability.  Hence why it would be weird to date some who was 19. . . even if she was a blonde cheerleader from San Diego.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Perhaps it's just really the Nose of Vecna...




Bob Hope possessed the Nose of Vecna?   

Or maybe the Nose of Vecna possessed him?

Hmm ....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... that actually looks kinda good. This that place with the weird chili you were going on about Heckler?



Remember....the greek chili........


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm not giving you 2 kisses.




But can he get them on lay away?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Musta been ether in that sammich.



Ethereal Sammich?

Why do I sense a new Munchkin card coming on?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... that actually looks kinda good. This that place with the weird chili you were going on about Heckler?



Nope, this place is all about the BBQ.

Chili places include, but are not limited to, Skyline, Gold Star, Empress, Camp Washington, Chili Time,...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I noticed both Heckler and Aurora laughed in my general direction (albeit silently) when I suggested THAT one.
> 
> Maybe they will be kinder with you!



LOL I don't think I am doing any traveling by plane anytime soon.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Something that you have have wanted to and have put off or just something that makes you happy. That way you don't feel like you wasted a call-in.





The Hive is alive.   Crazy as it sounds.... I called in to chit-chat for a while.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm not giving you 2 kisses.



I'm just trying to make sure you don't revoke the first.    



Nothing wrong with KISSING someone five years apart.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, one could argue that women mature faster than men....




Yeah ... I also think women are made so that they naturally mature in certain ways quicker than men. Think it is partly how they are organically hardwired from birth, actually - although that is just MPO....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL I don't think I am doing any traveling by plane anytime soon.




Like I said....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I noticed both Heckler and Aurora laughed in my general direction (albeit silently) when I suggested THAT one.
> 
> Maybe they will be kinder with you!



Yeah, if I visit people, I'm so not bringing food with me.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> The Hive is alive.   Crazy as it sounds.... I called in to chit-chat for a while.




Well ... you are always welcome Mega - but you know that!


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> The Hive is alive.   Crazy as it sounds.... I called in to chit-chat for a while.



Indeed.  Embrace the hive.  Join our collective.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> The Hive is alive.   Crazy as it sounds.... I called in to chit-chat for a while.



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Err... technically ten is the bottom half.
> 1-10
> and
> 11-20.
> 
> Now rolling a 10.5, that would be a neat trick.





Once rolling a d12 it stopped on a point.   After laughing I declared it a confirmed Crit.   I mean comon-   one can't even rig dice to do that!


----------



## megamania

To clarify what I just said-  rolling damage.  I had them treat it as a crit so reroll twice.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I noticed both Heckler and Aurora laughed in my general direction (albeit silently) when I suggested THAT one.
> 
> Maybe they will be kinder with you!



While I would love to travel and deliver Cincy foodstuffs to you all, its just not gonna happen right now.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, if I visit people, I'm so not bringing food with me.




Hey ... this morning I got inspired and so whipped up a tuna gravy with red and green peppers with mushrooms and celery pured atop freshly baked corn bread with some delicious baba ganoush on the side! SCRUMPTIOUS!   

Maybe the fungus should bring the food?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> While I would love to travel and deliver Cincy foodstuffs to you all, its just not gonna happen right now.




Seeee Aeson? Two strikes....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... I also think women are made so that they naturally mature in certain ways quicker than men. Think it is partly how they are organically hardwired from birth, actually - although that is just MPO....  :\



My life experiences from ages 8-12 caused me to grow up very quickly. Starting in childhood, and going all the way through high school, I was always told by adults that I acted "very mature for my age". I am trying to make up for that now. LOL


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed.  Embrace the hive.  Join our collective.




Our collective .... umm ... what?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My life experiences from ages 8-12 caused me to grow up very quickly. Starting in childhood, and going all the way through high school, I was always told by adults that I acted "very mature for my age". I am trying to make up for that now. LOL




Really? Fooled me.  

[No! No! I REFUSE to go there! lololol!!!]

Even so, aside from individual experiences I still think women are hardwired to mature faster.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... this morning I got inspired and so whipped up a tuna gravy with red and green peppers with mushrooms and celery pured atop freshly baked corn bread with some delicious baba ganoush on the side! SCRUMPTIOUS!
> 
> Maybe the fungus should bring the food?



Um....if you leave out the peppers for me please......


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Perhaps it's just really the Nose of Vecna...





Michael Jackson tried that and look at what happened to his career.

OWWWW!


not a good Ow either.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Once rolling a d12 it stopped on a point.   After laughing I declared it a confirmed Crit.   I mean comon-   one can't even rig dice to do that!




Huh? How did it do THAT?   

Trying hard to imagine this....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Our collective .... umm ... what?



We are Frog of Borg.  Your biological and lack of technological distinctiveness will be added to our own.


----------



## The_Warlock

Craving....

SALT!

Just taking it right out of the pretzel bag instead of the pretzels and washing it down with Mt. Dew. 

That's got to make a medical doctor somewhere implode...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ethereal Sammich?
> 
> Why do I sense a new Munchkin card coming on?



No, not what I meant. You know how they [doctors] used to use ether to put a patient to sleep? That kind of ether.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> While I would love to travel and deliver Cincy foodstuffs to you all, its just not gonna happen right now.





ditto here.   No Maple Syrrp for you.......


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um....if you leave out the peppers for me please......




Wha-aat?   

No peppers?! Aurora, you are really missing ...

Hmm ... wait a sec.  

Has to do with the kiddo in the ole tummy doesn't it...?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Seeee Aeson? Two strikes....



You can order the BBQ and have it delivered to you...http://www.montgomeryinn.com/onlinecatalog/shipping.html


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mycanid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ... this morning I got inspired and so whipped up a tuna gravy with red and green peppers with mushrooms and celery pured atop freshly baked corn bread with some delicious baba ganoush on the side! SCRUMPTIOUS!
> 
> Maybe the fungus should bring the food?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um....if you leave out the peppers for me please......
Click to expand...


Leave out the tuna for me. . .


...

and the mushrooms.      Sorry man, I love you, but I won't eat you.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Michael Jackson tried that and look at what happened to his career.
> 
> OWWWW!
> 
> not a good Ow either.




It was taken to the ranch and put out to pasture?


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Craving....
> 
> SALT!
> 
> Just taking it right out of the pretzel bag instead of the pretzels and washing it down with Mt. Dew.
> 
> That's got to make a medical doctor somewhere implode...



Wow.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Craving....
> 
> SALT!
> 
> Just taking it right out of the pretzel bag instead of the pretzels and washing it down with Mt. Dew.
> 
> That's got to make a medical doctor somewhere implode...




Ooo ... pretzels. Now THAT is an idea....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We are Frog of Borg.  You're biological and lack of technological distinctiveness will be added to our own.




You're = Your in this statement I hope?

Or else the fungus is TOTALLY confused....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wha-aat?
> 
> No peppers?! Aurora, you are really missing ...
> 
> Hmm ... wait a sec.
> 
> Has to do with the kiddo in the ole tummy doesn't it...?



Nope.....peppers are gross. So are tomatoes and onions.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huh? How did it do THAT?
> 
> Trying hard to imagine this....




a dent in the table we were using.   Freaky.   very freaky.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, not what I meant. You know how they [doctors] used to use ether to put a patient to sleep? That kind of ether.




WHen I graduated from Middle School everybody voted what they thought everyone else would be profession wise. I was voted to be an anesthesiologist. Still not quite sure why...  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow.




That's pretty much what I said when I noticed what I was doing.

But I really don't need to eat the pretzels, we have a company b-day party at 4, there will be plenty of snack food then.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wha-aat?
> 
> No peppers?! Aurora, you are really missing ...
> 
> Hmm ... wait a sec.
> 
> Has to do with the kiddo in the ole tummy doesn't it...?




she hates peppers and onions.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> ditto here.   No Maple Syrrp for you.......




S'okay ... I have had more REAL maple syrup in my life to last me three lifetimes.   

Although I wouldn't say NO if you sent me some either....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ooo ... pretzels. Now THAT is an idea....



*goes to nuke a pretzel for breakfast*

Okay hivers, I absolutely must be going. I'll be back on Monday.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope.....peppers are gross. So are tomatoes and onions.




Wha-aat?!

[The fungus is scandalized!]

ROFL!!!!    

Well my dear ... if I ever meet you all in the flesh you or D'Shai better do the cooking is all I gotta say.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Leave out the tuna for me. . .
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> and the mushrooms.      Sorry man, I love you, but I won't eat you.





that's disgusting !


----------



## Heckler

mmmmmmm...maple syrup...


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, not what I meant. You know how they [doctors] used to use ether to put a patient to sleep? That kind of ether.



Yes, I know.  But I STILL think that it could make a Munchkin Card.

Ethereal Sammich
Discard this item to produce one of two effects.

Either automatically run away from a battle (Ethereal)
or
Put one monster to sleep.  You gain no experience, but can steal it's treasure while it snoozes. (Ether)


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WHen I graduated from Middle School everybody voted what they thought everyone else would be profession wise. I was voted to be an anesthesiologist. Still not quite sure why...  :\



Yeah, well....my senior year when they did the voting for things like "best eyes", "best smile", "class clown", etc, you know what I got voted?......."most unique". What the hell does that mean?!?!


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *goes to nuke a pretzel for breakfast*
> 
> Okay hivers, I absolutely must be going. I'll be back on Monday.




Okay Fru ... see you later on!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *goes to nuke a pretzel for breakfast*
> 
> Okay hivers, I absolutely must be going. I'll be back on Monday.



Have fun Fru.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> a dent in the table we were using.   Freaky.   very freaky.




That IS kinda weird....


----------



## Heckler

I love Munchkin, haven't played it in forever, though.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You're = Your in this statement I hope?
> 
> Or else the fungus is TOTALLY confused....



Er. . . yes.  

....


edit!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's pretty much what I said when I noticed what I was doing.
> 
> But I really don't need to eat the pretzels, we have a company b-day party at 4, there will be plenty of snack food then.




Drat!... Now the fungus is hungry.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope.....peppers are gross. So are tomatoes and onions.




I disagree on the tomatoes and onions, but I don't like bell peppers - can't digest them.

Now, hot peppers? Oh yeah, bring on the jalapeno, the scotch bonnet, the long hots, the cayene....mmmm, spicy good.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Leave out the tuna for me. . .
> 
> and the mushrooms.      Sorry man, I love you, but I won't eat you.




Yeesh ... I am surrounded by gastonomic philistines....  :\


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, well....my senior year when they did the voting for things like "best eyes", "best smile", "class clown", etc, you know what I got voted?......."most unique". What the hell does that mean?!?!



callipygian


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, well....my senior year when they did the voting for things like "best eyes", "best smile", "class clown", etc, you know what I got voted?......."most unique". What the hell does that mean?!?!



I got nothing.

800 people, not 800 awards.

So, don't feel too bad.  Unique is good.  At least until people started naming their children that.  It's means you're an individual, always a good thing.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> S'okay ... I have had more REAL maple syrup in my life to last me three lifetimes.
> 
> Although I wouldn't say NO if you sent me some either....





My wife says I am not a true Vermonter since not only did I grow up on the artificial stuff but prefer it to the natural.  Her folks and sister make syrup in the spring.   I helped them on several occations.  Its neat but as a diabetic it isn't for me.

They used to boil eggs in the sap giving them a maple flavor.....ugh!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I disagree on the tomatoes and onions, but I don't like bell peppers - can't digest them.




Now THIS is another issue entirely. 



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, hot peppers? Oh yeah, bring on the jalapeno, the scotch bonnet, the long hots, the cayene....mmmm, spicy good.




Ya know ... I have a friend who used to joke with me that OATMEAL was too spicy for me.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> callipygian



Hmmm, Most Likely to Have a Honky-Tonk Badonkadonk?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... I am surrounded by gastonomic philistines....  :\



Says the man who won't eat chili...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I got nothing.
> 
> 800 people, not 800 awards.
> 
> So, don't feel too bad.  Unique is good.  At least until people started naming their children that.  It's means you're an individual, always a good thing.




In high school I got "friendliest" and "most bookish"....   

GO figure.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, well....my senior year when they did the voting for things like "best eyes", "best smile", "class clown", etc, you know what I got voted?......."most unique". What the hell does that mean?!?!




I believe, gently translated from mainstream political correctness:

Weird.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeesh ... I am surrounded by gastonomic philistines....  :\



And proud of it.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Says the man who won't eat chili...




Hey - I won't eat CINCINNATI chili ... there is a difference my good sir!

  

Okay ... okay. I surrender. Maybe if I visit Cinci one day we can go try some of this famous chili stuff.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah, well....my senior year when they did the voting for things like "best eyes", "best smile", "class clown", etc, you know what I got voted?......."most unique". What the hell does that mean?!?!





I was voted to "Have the most character".


I was freakin' sane then.   What did they mean by that one?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> My wife says I am not a true Vermonter since not only did I grow up on the artificial stuff but prefer it to the natural.  Her folks and sister make syrup in the spring.   I helped them on several occations.  Its neat but as a diabetic it isn't for me.
> 
> They used to boil eggs in the sap giving them a maple flavor.....ugh!




I've actually had these eggs. Actually kinda tasty. It is a "unique" experience, that's for sure.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> callipygian



Well, I was accused of that by more than one male in high school, but I seriously doubt that is why. LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I got nothing.
> 
> 800 people, not 800 awards.
> 
> So, don't feel too bad.  Unique is good.  At least until people started naming their children that.  It's means you're an individual, always a good thing.




What country are you from? Nobody here likes an individual. Conform, conform, conform. Have you seen clothing stores?

But they all secretly envy the individuals.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *goes to nuke a pretzel for breakfast*
> 
> Okay hivers, I absolutely must be going. I'll be back on Monday.





Wow.....a weekend away from the net.....


See you then.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And proud of it.




Alright frogman ... this is war!   

Where is my giant celery stick I broke over your head the other day?!

Fiend! Ungastronomic whachamacalit! Ingrate!


----------



## The_Warlock

Off to a meeting!!

Argh!

EDIT:

OR NOT! I didn't THINK I was supposed to go to that meeting. Free now to beat my head against horrible verbatim responses....

Yay!

Hey, wait...


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I was voted to "Have the most character".
> 
> I was freakin' sane then.   What did they mean by that one?




Whaddaya mean "then" Mega? You seem normal ... to me at least.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Off to a meeting!!
> 
> Argh!




Hooray...   

Well ... I wish the best of ... {GAME SHOW BUZZER SOUND!}

EDIT: Saves "...patience? endurance? whatever else is needed. Mawnch some goodies for the ole fungus!   ..." for later when he actually HAS to run off!


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I got nothing.
> 
> 800 people, not 800 awards.
> 
> So, don't feel too bad.  Unique is good.  At least until people started naming their children that.  It's means you're an individual, always a good thing.




30 in my class (counting the foriegn exchange students)  Otherwise 28.   of which only 25 are still alive.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What country are you from?



Er. . . England


			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nobody here likes an individual. Conform, conform, conform. Have you seen clothing stores?



I have indeed.  But I tend not to shop at Abercrombie and Fitch.  *shudder*


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What country are you from? Nobody here likes an individual. Conform, conform, conform. Have you seen clothing stores?
> 
> But they all secretly envy the individuals.




As someone else's sig in here says:

"We're all individuals!" they chanted in unison.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Off to a meeting!!
> 
> Argh!



Don't fall asleep. If it's really boring you can devise your escape plan were they all to suddenly turn into zombies.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Alright frogman ... this is war!
> 
> Where is my giant celery stick I broke over your head the other day?!
> 
> Fiend! Ungastronomic whachamacalit! Ingrate!



Sorry, I have a pallat based issue.  My eyesight and hearing are shot.  But to compensate, I have a highly overdeveloped sense of taste.  Flavors that are subtle or mild to other people are unbearably overpowering to me.

I've been known to burn myself with toothpaste.  It's kind of odd.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey - I won't eat CINCINNATI chili ... there is a difference my good sir!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay ... okay. I surrender. Maybe if I visit Cinci one day we can go try some of this famous chili stuff.



Good.  Then for dessert...ice cream.  Which do you prefer...

United Dairy Farmers

or...

Graeter's?


----------



## Aurora

I am so full, and yet, suddenly craving peanut butter....


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't fall asleep. If it's really boring you can devise your escape plan were they all to suddenly turn into zombies.



Like Bob Hope?


Bob Zombie. . . hmmm. . .


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whaddaya mean "then" Mega? You seem normal ... to me at least.





a head shrinker would say I was slightly off but can cope and live in the community.  Sorry- in the past 18 months I have tried suicide and considered murder.  I ....AM....NOT.....NORMAL

But hey!   That's okay with us....I mean me.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What country are you from? Nobody here likes an individual. Conform, conform, conform. Have you seen clothing stores?
> 
> But they all secretly envy the individuals.




I've actually met many who do not so secretly envy them ... some outRIGHTly envy them.

It's not easy being cheezy and all that....  :\


----------



## Aurora

Aurora votes Graeters.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have a pallat based issue.  My eyesight and hearing are shot.  But to compensate, I have a highly overdeveloped sense of taste.  Flavors that are subtle or mild to other people are unbearably overpowering to me.
> 
> I've been known to burn myself with toothpaste.  It's kind of odd.



So....you are like an old person?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am so full, and yet, suddenly craving peanut butter....





after calling in I had me-    count em.... 2     TWO Peanut Butter sandwiches


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> a head shrinker would say I was slightly off but can cope and live in the community.  Sorry- in the past 18 months I have tried suicide and considered murder.  I ....AM....NOT.....NORMAL



   :\ 

Glad you failed.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, I have a pallat based issue.  My eyesight and hearing are shot.  But to compensate, I have a highly overdeveloped sense of taste.  Flavors that are subtle or mild to other people are unbearably overpowering to me.
> 
> I've been known to burn myself with toothpaste.  It's kind of odd.




Hmm ... isn't a pallat what you load boxes on?   

I think you mean palate, yes?   

Anyway ... that is interesting. [Fungus calms down]

I didn't know about the overdevelop sense of taste thing. Well then ... no Dave's Insanity Sauce for you.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> So....you are like an old person?



*sigh*
Hafrogman feels old.


I mean, really.  Being called old by AURORA?!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> :\
> 
> Glad you failed.



Sometimes failure is a good thing


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Don't fall asleep. If it's really boring you can devise your escape plan were they all to suddenly turn into zombies.




Um, does that mean Undead Bob Hope is, or isn't, on my side?


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Good.  Then for dessert...ice cream.  Which do you prefer...
> 
> United Dairy Farmers
> 
> or...
> 
> Graeter's?




I actually prefer Marble Farms.... But they are out of business now. I'll let you decide.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> Hafrogman feels old.
> 
> 
> I mean, really.  Being called old by AURORA?!



ROFL

Nice.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... isn't a pallat what you load boxes on?
> 
> I think you mean palate, yes?



Yes, yes.  Spelling is not my strong suit.  We know.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyway ... that is interesting. [Fungus calms down]
> 
> I didn't know about the overdevelop sense of taste thing. Well then ... no Dave's Insanity Sauce for you.  :\



Yeah, no spicy foods at all really.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> a head shrinker would say I was slightly off but can cope and live in the community.  Sorry- in the past 18 months I have tried suicide and considered murder.  I ....AM....NOT.....NORMAL
> 
> But hey!   That's okay with us....I mean me.




Hmm ... I still don't think you are abnormal.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> Hafrogman feels old.
> 
> 
> I mean, really.  Being called old by AURORA?!




Well then ... the poor fungus is Jurassic then...


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> Nice.



Sometimes people just hand these things to me on a platter.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> In high school I got "friendliest" and "most bookish"....
> 
> GO figure.





I had:

Artistic

Character

and Teacher's Pet


I do not kiss @$$   I kick @$$!  would you like a bag with that sir?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, yes.  Spelling is not my strong suit. We know. Yeah, no spicy foods at all really.




Aww ... the fungus is just teasing Hafrog ... I kinda liked the image created by your having pallet issues.

Strange images of frothing at he mouth in the presence of forklifts came to mind is all...


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, yes.  Spelling is not my strong suit.  We know.Yeah, no spicy foods at all really.



ROFL

I love spicy food (unless it has nasty chunks of tomatoes, onions or peppers), but I can't eat it either. Stupid IBS.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I love spicy food (unless it has nasty chunks of tomatoes, onions or peppers), but I can't eat it either. Stupid IBS.




Hmm ... what is IBS? Is this the reason why you can' eat those things Aurora? :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well then ... the poor fungus is Jurassic then...



Actually more like Paleozoic.  Fungus have been around for a while.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I still don't think you are abnormal.





is that an evil smily face?!?   is that normal?!?

eh.  Sometimes I just think I am more willing to talk about my troubles and erratic feelings more than 99% of the world's population.

I' screwed up but so is everyone.....   well maybe not Aurora (though she dislikes peppers and onions...must remember this).


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I had:
> 
> Artistic
> 
> Character
> 
> and Teacher's Pet
> 
> I do not kiss @$$   I kick @$$!  would you like a bag with that sir?




Hmm ... "teacher's pet" was definitely NOT something I was bestowed....   

Be back in a sec here.....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what is IBS? Is this the reason why you can' eat those things Aurora? :\



NO, those things are nasty!!! LOL

IBS=Irritable bowel Syndrome. Unfortunately, it is becoming an epidemic in America as we eat way too many processed foods.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, yes.  Spelling is not my strong suit.  We know.Yeah, no spicy foods at all really.




See, I'm just the opposite, the adenoid tissues in my sinuses are twice as thick as normal, which mutes my sense of smell, so most flavors are dulled to me, unless they are extra strong....so I LOVE spicy food, since I can actually taste it.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... what is IBS? Is this the reason why you can' eat those things Aurora? :\





Irritated Bowel symdrome 

comon with people whom drink to much soda and/or spicey stuff.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... "teacher's pet" was definitely NOT something I was bestowed....
> 
> Be back in a sec here.....





yeah....   I'm a goody two shoes.   I never thought it out to a kiss ass but ends up that way anyway.   I just try to do my best and that often leads to doing what the people in charge say.


I hate my need to appease others......   paper or plastic with that ma'am?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> is that an evil smily face?!?   is that normal?!?
> 
> eh.  Sometimes I just think I am more willing to talk about my troubles and erratic feelings more than 99% of the world's population.
> 
> I' screwed up but so is everyone.....   well maybe not Aurora (though she dislikes peppers and onions...must remember this).




Back ....

No Mega ... the evil smiley face was more of a way to say "So there! That's my opinion - no matter what you think!"

Seriously Mega ... I think you are quite normal.

Of course ... this is coming from a guy who calls himself a fungus.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Irritated Bowel symdrome
> 
> comon with people whom drink to much soda and/or spicey stuff.




Well, my bowels work just fine despite the spicy stuff. Yet another physiological and biological ailment which they just haven't really identified the true root causes of.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah.... I'm a goody two shoes. I never thought it out to a kiss ass but ends up that way anyway. I just try to do my best and that often leads to doing what the people in charge say.
> 
> I hate my need to appease others......   paper or plastic with that ma'am?




Cheer up my good sir ... nothing wrong with doing your best ... or even doing what the people in charge ask you to do - in general, of course. That's just being responsible ... at least I think so.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> Hafrogman feels old.
> 
> 
> I mean, really.  Being called old by AURORA?!





I am ancient.   I'll be 38 in a few weeks.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, my bowels work just fine despite the spicy stuff. Yet another physiological and biological ailment which they just haven't really identified the true root causes of.




Admittedly I don't like hot foods just because experiencing pain has never been too high on my list of sensation to experience while eating. Spicy can be nice. Never had any probs in the realm of the bowels.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... "teacher's pet" was definitely NOT something I was bestowed....
> 
> Be back in a sec here.....



My teachers loved me, but I drove them crazy. LOL


----------



## hafrogman

You can tell the hive has sunk to a new low when we're discussing the state of everyone's bowels and how old we feel.

It's like the ENWorld retirement home in here.

Sex!  Nipples!  The man in the boat!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Cheer up my good sir ... nothing wrong with doing your best ... or even doing what the people in charge ask you to do - in general, of course. That's just being responsible ... at least I think so.





Gets boring.    Maybe that';s in part why I called in today.   Change of pace.

I suddenly feel like compounding my problems.  No money, just lost income.   Time to go to Northshire book store and look for a book or two to have.   even maybe read them.   oooooohhhhh.....ahhhhhhh.....  literacy...... with pictures.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You can tell the hive has sunk to a new low when we're discussing the state of everyone's bowels and how old we feel.
> 
> It's like the ENWorld retirement home in here.
> 
> Sex!  Nipples!  The man in the boat!





Hearing these words makes mega pinch the next nurse that walks by.  Big grin on face.  I need a bath nurse.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You can tell the hive has sunk to a new low when we're discussing the state of everyone's bowels and how old we feel.
> 
> It's like the ENWorld retirement home in here.
> 
> Sex!  Nipples!  The man in the boat!



Way to get things back on track.....


----------



## Mycanid

Need to change the subject then?   

So Hafrog ... about those honeydew melons....

Seriously though. It looks like I am going to hafta go to LA next week to do a online ordering setup job. So the upshot is I should be online later in the days more - which will be nice to harangue you all in here.   

I also just discovered that I am going on a business trip to Maine with the boss in the second week of August!   

So much for dim hopes of GenCon.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I am ancient.   I'll be 38 in a few weeks.



Still in your 30's.


----------



## Aurora

My dad is turning 50.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Gets boring.    Maybe that';s in part why I called in today.   Change of pace.
> 
> I suddenly feel like compounding my problems.  No money, just lost income.   Time to go to Northshire book store and look for a book or two to have.   even maybe read them.   oooooohhhhh.....ahhhhhhh.....  literacy...... with pictures.




Say ... have you read the second installment of the new Tad Williams fantasy series? I heard the second one is now available in the stores! I kinda liked the first one....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My teachers loved me, but I drove them crazy. LOL





Mr. Arena- Art
Liked my artwork, imaginative ideas

Mrs. Pellum- French
Like my "go-thru-it-no-matter-what-the-cost" mindset

Mrs. Record- Science
Liked my imaginative thinking

Ms. Frieze liked me for being a college boy.   For a teacher she was flirty.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Still in your 30's.




Him and me both. I will be 38 in October....


----------



## The_Warlock

Now, I'm off to the free food...

Later all


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> I am ancient.   I'll be 38 in a few weeks.



Whippersnapper.  I'll be 39 in a few months.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I also just discovered that I am going on a business trip to Maine with the boss in the second week of August!



Yes, but you'll get to eat seafood from the other ocean. 

~loves seafood


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Mr. Arena- Art
> Liked my artwork, imaginative ideas
> 
> Mrs. Pellum- French
> Like my "go-thru-it-no-matter-what-the-cost" mindset
> 
> Mrs. Record- Science
> Liked my imaginative thinking
> 
> Ms. Frieze liked me for being a college boy.   For a teacher she was flirty.




*sigh* ... I was a truant. Skipped school. Went to other people's house and stuff. Etc., etc.

My teachers didn't really like or dislike me ... wasn't around.  :\


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, I'm off to the free food...
> 
> Later all



Free is good.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now, I'm off to the free food...
> 
> Later all




Free food is good.  Mawnch some for the fungus TOW!


----------



## Aurora

And Aurora swipes the first post on page 666.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Free is good.




DRAT! The femme beat me to it!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, but you'll get to eat seafood from the other ocean.
> 
> ~loves seafood




Not really a lobster or a crab fan, admittedly. Like Japanese style served seafood though....


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Whippersnapper.  I'll be 39 in a few months.




Poor old heckler....


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not really a lobster or a crab fan, admittedly. Like Japanese style served seafood though....



Mmmm I love shellfish. I remember when my dad bought a live lobster to cook at home. He boiled the water before he put the lobster in it. Poor lobster.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> And Aurora swipes the first post on page 666.




Well dearie - I guess you get the no-prize. Maybe Mega has an extra one stored away somewhere?!

I haver run out of them to give....

AH well.

One of these days maybe I'll go into more detail about myself.  :\ 

But not until Hafrog fesses up about the melons.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm I love shellfish. I remember when my dad bought a live lobster to cook at home. He boiled the water before he put the lobster in it. Poor lobster.




Always felt kinda sorry for the poor thing as it was boiled alive before my eyes.... The fungus has a tender heart towards crustaceans.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Need to change the subject then?
> 
> So Hafrog ... about those honeydew melons....
> 
> Seriously though. It looks like I am going to hafta go to LA next week to do a online ordering setup job. So the upshot is I should be online later in the days more - which will be nice to harangue you all in here.
> 
> I also just discovered that I am going on a business trip to Maine with the boss in the second week of August!
> 
> So much for dim hopes of GenCon.





What part of Maine?  Flying?

The weekend of 10-12 I will be near Burlington, VT on a camping trip


----------



## Aurora

All right hive. It has been fun, but it is past Aurora's nap time and she is tired. 

Adieu!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> And Aurora swipes the first post on page 666.



Oooh, and its Friday the 13th, that can't be good.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive. It has been fun, but it is past Aurora's nap time and she is tired.
> 
> Adieu!




Aww .... well nap time for mommy and all that. Cya later!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oooh, and its Friday the 13th, that can't be good.




Notice she had to go to sleep almost immediately after the post.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> What part of Maine?  Flying?
> 
> The weekend of 10-12 I will be near Burlington, VT on a camping trip




I'm not sure ... but somewhere up near the border with Canada.... Fort Kent maybe?


----------



## megamania

Strange how everyone is bailing out all at once.

Wife got home 10 minutes ago.  She and the kids were happy to see me.  Then Tim found the cats had knocked over his book of Pokemon cards which spilt.  He has a madon for them.  Cathy, concerned he was going hit them- spanked him.

Its FREAKING WAR UPSTAIRS!  Gotta go.   Reality calls.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Strange how everyone is bailing out all at once.
> 
> Wife got home 10 minutes ago.  She and the kids were happy to see me.  Then Tim found the cats had knocked over his book of Pokemon cards which spilt.  He has a madon for them.  Cathy, concerned he was going hit them- spanked him.
> 
> Its FREAKING WAR UPSTAIRS!  Gotta go. Reality calls.




Sigh ... such is life monsieur. Cya later!


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oooh, and its Friday the 13th, that can't be good.





Friday the 13th is usually a good day for me.   Why the hell do I feel so lousy?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Friday the 13th is usually a good day for me.   Why the hell do I feel so lousy?




Hmm ... b/c you are tired and worn out and all hell just broke out upstairs?


----------



## hafrogman

Dang, I go to lunch and everyone bolts.

*sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dang, I go to lunch and everyone bolts.
> 
> *sigh*




Fear not valiant amphibian! The fungus is still here!


----------



## Heckler

I'm still around.


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry about that folks ... was reading a touching thread in the Meta forum about some old posters in here who have since passed on....


----------



## megamania

I am going to attempt to see Transformers.   I have failed the last three attempts

[ Son changes mind/has sleepover, illness, poweroutage] but maybe tonite ius the night.   I will take the long way to hit my favorite bookstore and maybe stop at Gamers Grotto {not much but has DnD stuff} before showtime.


cya guys later.


----------



## Heckler

Have fun, Mega.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry about that folks ... was reading a touching thread in the Meta forum about some old posters in here who have since passed on....





link for tonite?


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Mega ... dunno if you will see this, but if you like Tad Williams you SHOULD check out his recent books: Shadowmarch and Shadowplay.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> link for tonite?




http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=144346

Here ya go Mega.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fear not valiant amphibian! The fungus is still here!



How is that supposed to assuage my fears?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How is that supposed to assuage my fears?




Hmm ... by the fact that I am rp'ing a dream dwarf bard in the PBeM game that is ready to begin (yay!) and wearing clothing that is totally blue?

Just call me the blue bard of happiness!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just call me the blue bard of happiness!



...

*forehead slap*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *forehead slap*




Hmm ... seems to be some sort of disease going around in here.   

Are you all set to play the PBeM, btw? (As ready as a amphibian can be, I mean.)


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just call me the blue bard of happiness!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

>




No, no, no, no.

Don't show you age you ole' meanie!


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... sayy .... Heckler ....

I have an idea....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Are you all set to play the PBeM, btw? (As ready as a amphibian can be, I mean.)



No.

I've gotten about a paragraph of my background down.  And now I have RCK's stuff to read and incorporate.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... sayy .... Heckler ....
> 
> I have an idea....



I'm listening...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> I've gotten about a paragraph of my background down.  And now I have RCK's stuff to read and incorporate.




WHa?

WHat stuff is this?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WHa?
> 
> WHat stuff is this?



He posted a link in the RG thread, go take a look.  World history, human culture type stuff.  No mention of dwarves though. . .


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm listening...




email sent!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He posted a link in the RG thread, go take a look.  World history, human culture type stuff.  No mention of dwarves though. . .




Ah ha! Thanks Hafrog!  Missed my spot check....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> email sent!



I'm feeling left out.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm feeling left out.




Aww ....

email sent!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aww ....
> 
> email sent!



Augggh!  Put your pants back on before e-mailing me pictures!!!!



Just kidding.  Still waiting.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Augggh!  Put your pants back on before e-mailing me pictures!!!!
> 
> Just kidding.  Still waiting.




Hmm ... I sent it to your hotmail address and it spit it back at me.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I sent it to your hotmail address and it spit it back at me.  :\



hotmail?

I haven't had hotmail since 2004 maybe?

gmail.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> hotmail?
> 
> I haven't had hotmail since 2004 maybe?
> 
> gmail.



Hmmm, a)I'm fairly sure I changed my profile e-mail awhile ago, but now it's back.

b) I can't edit it.

username (no underscore) at gmail dot com


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> hotmail?
> 
> I haven't had hotmail since 2004 maybe?
> 
> gmail.




Hmm ... gotta change your default email address here at EW then....

EMails awaayyyy!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aww ....
> 
> email sent!



What a devious plan!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What a devious plan!




Who ... me? Like Hafrog, Mycanid RADIATES innocence.


----------



## Mycanid

Basically he said he would think about it.


----------



## Mycanid

From BANTRY bay to Galloway
and to the shores of Dublin town.....

[breaks down in weeping....]


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Who ... me? Like Hafrog, Mycanid RADIATES innocence.



You have learned well.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Basically he said he would think about it.



A'ight.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You have learned well.




Justa minute buster (fungus stops weeping inconsolably and looks indignant)....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A'ight.




Hmm ... something about Fort Torgmorn eh? Strange.... Nice if we had some general maps.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Justa minute buster (fungus stops weeping inconsolably and looks indignant)....



Well of course, your learned Mushroomness, I meant to say that you are a master of false innocence who I am HUMBLED to be in the presence of.

*eyelash bat*
*soft smile*
*doesn't have a disingenuous bone in his body*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well of course, your learned Mushroomness, I meant to say that you are a master of false innocence who I am HUMBLED to be in the presence of.
> 
> *eyelash bat*
> *soft smile*
> *doesn't have a disingenuous bone in his body*




Uh ... thanks.   

Wow.  

All praise to the Almighty for your extraORDinary condescension and ineffable humility Hafrog!   

I bow to your worthiness! [Elegantly (sort of :\ ) bows.]


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uh ... thanks.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> All praise to the Almighty for your extraORDinary condescension and ineffable humility Hafrog!
> 
> I bow to your worthiness! [Elegantly (sort of :\ ) bows.]



...

Wow, I can't believe he bought that load that I was shoveling.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Wow, I can't believe he bought that load that I was shoveling.




Hey ... manure is helpful in growing things after all ... free stuff, so why not play along?


----------



## Mycanid

You're a good sport Hafrog.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You're a good sport Hafrog.



Am I?

Do I get cheerleaders?  I've always had a thing for pleated miniskirts. . . or rather, women IN pleated miniskirts.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I?
> 
> Do I get cheerleaders?  I've always had a thing for pleated miniskirts. . . or rather, women IN pleated miniskirts.




What? No love for kilts? And here I thought you were BORN in Scotland and all that.  :\ 

Oh well.   

BTW you were right about Torgmorn ... not much about dwarves in there, is there?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What? No love for kilts? And here I thought you were BORN in Scotland and all that.  :\
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> BTW you were right about Torgmorn ... not much about dwarves in there, is there?



Born in Scotland, yes.  Scottish, not quite.  English by blood.

And besides, cheerleaders tend to have better legs than Scottsmen.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay then my good amphibian ... I have to sign off for now.

I will try and give some more attention to RC's intro stuff.  [Now printing out and will read this evening.]

Talk to you all later on.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Born in Scotland, yes.  Scottish, not quite.  English by blood.
> 
> And besides, cheerleaders tend to have better legs than Scottsmen.



less hairy


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> less hairy



I guess it depends on the cheerleader.


----------



## Mycanid

Ewwww....


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... manure is helpful in growing things after all ... free stuff, so why not play along?




Yeah don't mushrooms feed off fecal matter anyway?


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess it depends on the cheerleader.




Looks like my first blind date after my divorce....SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah don't mushrooms feed off fecal matter anyway?




Some of em do hero, some of em do. 

What a pleasure to see your grinning (furry?) face in here! 

OFFICIAL congratulations, by the way. Mommy and Daddy and Caddy are all okay?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Looks like my first blind date after my divorce....SERIOUSLY!




Double ewwwwww.....


----------



## Mycanid

Ah well ... hare today, goon tomorrow, as they say. I'll catch you all later on.


----------



## Bront

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Looks like my first blind date after my divorce....SERIOUSLY!



How do you know if you were blind?


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> How do you know if you were blind?




Quoth the "man of mystery"...


----------



## Mycanid

Kay - outta here! Cya folks!


----------



## hero4hire

Bront said:
			
		

> How do you know if you were blind?




How do you think I was blinded?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Some of em do hero, some of em do.
> 
> What a pleasure to see your grinning (furry?) face in here!
> 
> OFFICIAL congratulations, by the way. Mommy and Daddy and Caddy are all okay?




We are doing EXCELLENT!


----------



## Jdvn1

hero4hire said:
			
		

> How do you think I was blinded?



 By science?


----------



## Ferret

Damn I missed page 666! Congrats Hero!


----------



## hero4hire

Ferret said:
			
		

> Congrats Hero!




Thanks!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well dearie - I guess you get the no-prize. Maybe Mega has an extra one stored away somewhere?!
> 
> I have run out of them to give....
> 
> AH well.




I have a spare!


----------



## Mycanid

Ah HA! Furry face it is! (Well - sorta   )

Oh ... and thanks for the no prize too. I knew someone in here might have an extra laying around somewhere.


----------



## Ferret

Is that like a non-birthday?


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Is that like a non-birthday?




Are you thinking of Alice in Wonderland you vicious Ferret? Happy un-birthday to you and all that?


----------



## Ferret

Yeah! And I'll have you know I'm more viscous than vicious.


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Yeah! And I'll have you know I'm more viscous than vicious.




Which is prolly a good thing ... whoops! ... your thread on gaming in the OT forum was just closed. Just as well. The other thread IS in the gamers seeking gamers area anyway.


----------



## Ferret

Yeah it is probably a good thing! On both accounts.


----------



## Mycanid

What are you going to study at the University of Bath? And why there Ferret?


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... seems we have reached the "lull in the day" period! Just me and an occasional Ferret skulking about the premises.  :\ 

Yet once again the fungus will remain faithful!   

Hup! Two! Three! Four!


----------



## Dog Moon

I like ninjas.


----------



## Ferret

Its a natural Science course, pick and mix of anything considered a science (they even let in psychologists   ). I picked a 'four year full time sandwich (year abroad) studying Physics and Computing'

Now try fitting that onto a tiny little application form box!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I like ninjas.




Hmm ... I am not in favor if ninjas OR pirates ... I prefer botanists.


----------



## Ferret

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I like ninjas.



Who doesn't? But I prefer Pirarrrts!


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Its a natural Science course, pick and mix of anything considered a science (they even let in psychologists ). I picked a 'four year full time sandwich (year abroad) studying Physics and Computing'
> 
> Now try fitting that onto a tiny little application form box!




Hmm ... there's a combo ... what do you hope to do with the degree, may I ask?


----------



## Ferret

Uhh...Make money?
1. Steal underpants
2. Get a degree
4. Make money

 

Uh...no?


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Uhh...Make money?
> 1. Steal underpants
> 2. Get a degree
> 4. Make money
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no?




Hmm ... most would not need a physics degree to do #1.  Number 4? Prolly.    

But I meant why did you choose these two in particular, personally - you know we Americans are nosier than you Brits, after all.


----------



## Ferret

Physics excites me, how every tiny thing just works. On its own. It works with us here and would do so without us (except if you hold by some strange Quantum Anthropic Laws...  ). But I generally find it fascinating. I'm one of those science geeks. And computing because that's handy and I like those too, plus is looks better than doing chemistry!   

I'm off to bed now! I have work tomorrow!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ferret said:
			
		

> Uhh...Make money?
> 1. Steal underpants
> 2. Get a degree
> 4. Make money
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...no?




What happened to step 3.?


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Physics excites me, how every tiny thing just works. On its own. It works with us here and would do so without us (except if you hold by some strange Quantum Anthropic Laws...  ). But I generally find it fascinating. I'm one of those science geeks. And computing because that's handy and I like those too, plus is looks better than doing chemistry!
> 
> I'm off to bed now! I have work tomorrow!




Hmm ... true (about the chemistry thing).   

Okay! Good enough - I'm "satisfied" for now. Thanks Ferret.

And a good evening to you too. Sleep well!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What happened to step 3.?




Ah HA! Dawgz be in da house!


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah HA! Dawgz be in da house!



Dude, would you say that in front of your grandma?  or Erics Grandma?


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Dude, would you say that in front of your grandma?  or Erics Grandma?




Err ... both of my grandmother's are unfortunately dead.    I must admit I miss them sometimes....

Never met Eric's grandma ... but dunno.  Perhaps I would have....

Hiya Bront!


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... both of my grandmother's are unfortunately dead.    I must admit I miss them sometimes....
> 
> Never met Eric's grandma ... but dunno.  Perhaps I would have....
> 
> Hiya Bront!



Both mine are still kicking.  Did loose a grandfather reciently though.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Both mine are still kicking.  Did loose a grandfather reciently though.




Bummer ... I know how that feels. Both my grandfathers have also passed on.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bummer ... I know how that feels. Both my grandfathers have also passed on.



That's a shame.

I'm amazed both grandmas are still around.  One I expect to be kicking for ages though, as she takes good care of herself (does water aerobics, goes out with friends, does gardening, etc... at age 87).


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> That's a shame.
> 
> I'm amazed both grandmas are still around.  One I expect to be kicking for ages though, as she takes good care of herself (does water aerobics, goes out with friends, does gardening, etc... at age 87).




I have a great aunt who is 94 and still goes polar bear swimming in winter time!


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Dude, would you say that in front of your grandma?  or Erics Grandma?




Heh, if you were me, you wouldn't be saying that ANYTIME or ANYWHERE.


----------



## Dog Moon

You know, movies with alternate endings is cool.  Watching Stigmata again - a great movie - and watching the one with the alternate ending.  It's cool cause I'm watching the movie again, but I don't know how it's gonna end.  It's awesome.

Anyone like that movie here?


----------



## megamania

Just popping in to say hi.    Seems quiet so I'll try to return later in the day.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just popping in to say hi.    Seems quiet so I'll try to return later in the day.




You mean, 'later in the night', right?


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You know, movies with alternate endings is cool.  Watching Stigmata again - a great movie - and watching the one with the alternate ending.  It's cool cause I'm watching the movie again, but I don't know how it's gonna end.  It's awesome.
> 
> Anyone like that movie here?



Never seen it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Never seen it.




I think you should.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think you should.



It's now #72 in my Blockbuster que


----------



## Ferret

The whole thing was a play off of the Underpants gnomes plan



			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Err ... both of my grandmother's are unfortunately dead.    I must admit I miss them sometimes....
> 
> Never met Eric's grandma ... but dunno.  Perhaps I would have....
> 
> Hiya Bront!




The Grandma rule is that you should say something which would offend Eric's Grandma. Pretty good rule I think!

I only have one grandparent left, I never really knew the other three. I dunno I don't feel down about it though....


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> Yeah! And I'll have you know I'm more viscous than vicious.



Gooey ferret?  Ewww.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ferret said:
			
		

> The Grandma rule is that you *SHOULDN'T* say something which would offend Eric's Grandma. Pretty good rule I think!




Fixed it for you....


----------



## The_Warlock

Blaarghle!

(That's "Hello and good morning" in Low Caffieneese)


----------



## hafrogman

*grunt*


----------



## Goldmoon

Good morning Hivers! I had a thrilling and exaucting weeking and I am giddy with delight today! How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good morning Hivers! I had a thrilling and exaucting weeking and I am giddy with delight today! How was everyone's weekend?



Yes, yes we know about the wonderful sex. Stop running it in.   Now if you had pictures you wanted to share...  

I kid. I'm glad you had a good weekend. My weekend is a matter of national security. I can't talk about it unless you have the proper clearance.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning Hivers! I had a thrilling and exaucting weeking and I am giddy with delight today! How was everyone's weekend?



*grunt*

...

I mean, it was pretty good overall.  Saw some friends, saw Harry Potter, debated the ethics of drooling over Emma Watson (she's legal in England).

Then on Saturday I bought an excersize bike because:

a)I'm tired of being fat 
and 
b)it's really too hot to go outside in Arizona right now.  

I was highly amused at the instructions.  The bike came in pieces, in a box, packaged with an alan key and a wrench.  Then the instructions told me I would need a screwdriver (an outright lie, ever thing was screwed in using the alan key) and an adjustable wrench (true, because the wrench they gave me didn't fit the bolts they gave me, and couldn't fit into the corner where I needed to bolt stuff on) and a pair of pliars (which were only referenced once, to squeeze something back together that hadn't been spread apart in the first place).

Then, you reach step six and with the parts spread out, half assembled before you, and realize that the instructions failed to mention one other requisite tool.  Step six begins. . .

_"While *another person* holds the parts near each other, connect the wires. . ."_

I checked the box and all the packaging material over again twice.  But the other person just wan't in there.  *grrrr*

In the end I managed to assemble it my self, by balancing parts on my knees, but I still maintain that they should either provide the other person, or let you know you'll need one.

...

So that was my weekend.


----------



## Aeson

So which side of the debate we you on? 

I saw Harry Potter as well. It was pretty good.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> So which side of the debate we you on?



Hmmm, guess I didn't make that clear enough.

I was debating with myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes, yes we know about the wonderful sex. Stop running it in.   Now if you had pictures you wanted to share...
> 
> I kid. I'm glad you had a good weekend. My weekend is a matter of national security. I can't talk about it unless you have the proper clearance.




It wasnt just the sex, Aeson. Theres much more to us than that....but it was good nonetheless. I did get burnt at the lake. I'm running short on time right now but I promise details later. Lets just say I raised a few eyebrows at my Squadron picnic on Friday....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, guess I didn't make that clear enough.
> 
> I was debating with myself.



There is a debate of the hotness of two 10 year olds in another thread. It's possible you were debating with someone else. If it's a solo debate that isn't a debate that is mast..never mind.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It wasnt just the sex, Aeson. Theres much more to us than that....but it was good nonetheless. I did get burnt at the lake. I'm running short on time right now but I promise details later. Lets just say I raised a few eyebrows at my Squadron picnic on Friday....



I'm just playing with you. Those of us not getting any are jealous. 

You took Karen to the picnic? That's ballsy.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a debate of the hotness of two 10 year olds in another thread. It's possible you were debating with someone else. If it's a solo debate that isn't a debate that is mast..never mind.



Yeah, she's 17, a little closer to legal than the 5th-graders.   

There was some discussion among my friends on the topic, but not a full fledged debate.  So, any conflict was purely internal.  One can debate oneself.  Trust me, I'm a master debator.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's 17, a little closer to legal than the 5th-graders.
> 
> There was some discussion among my friends on the topic, but not a full fledged debate.  So, any conflict was purely internal.  One can debate oneself.  Trust me, I'm a master debator.



I bet you are.   

17 is legal most everywhere. If I were closer in age I may have a different opinion. Right now I have to call her a cute kid and leave it at that.


----------



## Aeson

The IRS called this morning. They want to come look at my Anti Money Laundering program.    I need to get the paperwork in order for that.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> The IRS called this morning. They want to come look at my Anti Money Laundering program.    I need to get the paperwork in order for that.



Sounds . . . fun.

Don't let The Man get you down.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sounds . . . fun.
> 
> Don't let The Man get you down.



I have an ace up my sleeve. I can sell the business and not worry about it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good morning Hivers! I had a thrilling and exaucting weeking and I am giddy with delight today! How was everyone's weekend?




You are giddy? Is that even allowed to military personnel...?

However, such a shock to the system it is, that I think I just woke up despite the lack of caffeine in my blood...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> _"While *another person* holds the parts near each other, connect the wires. . ."_
> 
> I checked the box and all the packaging material over again twice.  But the other person just wan't in there.  *grrrr*




It's like the blondes and red heads they put on cars in car sales commercials...I mean really, it's fraud! I'd pay 15K for a car if it came with a beautiful woman in a bikini...

Next time, I'm suing if they don't give me the car girl from the commercial!!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> However, such a shock to the system it is, that I think I just woke up despite the lack of caffeine in my blood...



So we can see.  Congratulations on reclaiming the language centers in your brain.

Why do you still lack caffeine?







			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's like the blondes and red heads they put on cars in car sales commercials...I mean really, it's fraud! I'd pay 15K for a car if it came with a beautiful woman in a bikini...
> 
> Next time, I'm suing if they don't give me the car girl from the commercial!!



I guess I haven't seen them use women to sell cars in quite a while.  But I'd sure as heck buy a lot more beer. . .

Either way, I agree.  Hear, hear!  Up with frivilous lawsuits!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It wasnt just the sex, Aeson. Theres much more to us than that....but it was good nonetheless. I did get burnt at the lake. I'm running short on time right now but I promise details later. Lets just say I raised a few eyebrows at my Squadron picnic on Friday....





Good to hear things are progressing for you. 

Did you arrive at your picnic en-hickied?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So we can see.  Congratulations on reclaiming the language centers in your brain.
> 
> Why do you still lack caffeine?




I don't, but only one can of Dew this morning wasn't enough. And some of my antihistimine combined with less sleep than I wanted to make me...foggy...this morning. 

That and the data I'm working with today is...boring. So, there's been some recharge napping in my office.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess I haven't seen them use women to sell cars in quite a while.  But I'd sure as heck buy a lot more beer. . .
> 
> Either way, I agree.  Hear, hear!  Up with frivilous lawsuits!




Yes! let me jump on the bandwagon of litigation! I want my fair share of other people's hard earned livelihood!


----------



## Ferret

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Fixed it for you....



Blarghh! I'm awful for typos! Those are probably my worst kind  



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's 17, a little closer to legal than the 5th-graders.
> 
> There was some discussion among my friends on the topic, but not a full fledged debate.  So, any conflict was purely internal.  One can debate oneself.  Trust me, I'm a master debator.




I'll have to keep an eye open when I go and see it. I expect she'll be 18 before I'm 19....  



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Gooey ferret?  Ewww.




Well according to Facebook I'm cool as a cucumber. So that explains that   

How is the hivemind today though. Are we well?


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'll have to keep an eye open when I go and see it. I expect she'll be 18 before I'm 19....



April, if I recall correctly.  







			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> How is the hivemind today though. Are we well?



Not mentally.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ferret said:
			
		

> How is the hivemind today though. Are we well?




I'm pretty sure my topography is limiting the chance for an aquifer, so I probably can't have a well. 

I'll say I'm solid, with no dangerous fault lines...


----------



## Ferret

Ahh, mines in February. So not quite. Wiki says, its 15 April 1990. It also has a picture. And I must say she looks better than I remember.  

And to make matters better I have a font. And yes that is an extended metaphor.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid joined CM and has 36 posts in his first night. I think he's slacking off a bit.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You mean, 'later in the night', right?





Work.  Didn't leave there until midnite.  Home by 12:05.

Tooth ache so I whimpered and read the next to last Dragon.   I'll leave it up to you if I was in pain from the tooth ache or the loss of the magazine.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> Ahh, mines in February. So not quite. Wiki says, its 15 April 1990. It also has a picture. And I must say she looks better than I remember.
> 
> And to make matters better I have a font. And yes that is an extended metaphor.



See you have the right to look at her. You're closer to her age. hafrogman and I are a bit older. Beauty is wasted on the young.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mycanid joined CM and has 36 posts in his first night. I think he's slacking off a bit.





Mycanid in CM!   I can't imagine it.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> See you have the right to look at her. You're closer to her age. hafrogman and I are a bit older. Beauty is wasted on the young.





Try being....ugh..... nearly 38.   Born BEFORE DnD was created.


----------



## megamania

Ferret said:
			
		

> How is the hivemind today though. Are we well?





achy.  tooth is a hurting.   The two dentists I normally use are BOTH on vacation.  Trying a new guy this Thursday.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Mycanid in CM!   I can't imagine it.



He is in fact a member of the board. God help him.


----------



## megamania

member of the board.....?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> See you have the right to look at her. You're closer to her age. hafrogman and I are a bit older. Beauty is wasted on the young.



Meh, there's plenty of beautiful women out there at our ages as well.

Beauty is wasted on those who won't give us the time of day.


----------



## Ferret

Yes! Although not wasted! 

Sorry to hear about the ache though, ouch!


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> member of the board.....?



Maybe. . . the chairman?


----------



## megamania

That is so evil to bring carrottop into this..........


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> That is so evil to bring carrottop into this..........




Imagine the merchandising though if you ground him up finely and made Carrottop Cake....


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> That is so evil to bring carrottop into this..........



Hi Mega, my name is hafrogman,
*I HAVE NO SOUL!!!!!!*




P.S.  Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha
P.P.S. ha.


----------



## megamania

"Begone evil and ridiculously stupid comedian wanna-be of freakish hair (Roudoulph's standin on X-mas Eve).  Begone and be away with you!  Dye or die you will!"

Holds up holy symbol of a hi-liter from marking Sandstorm book.


----------



## Ferret

Did someone say Carrot?






I took two separate tests and each said I would be Carrot if I was a Discworld character *Beam*


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> Did someone say Carrot?
> 
> I took two separate tests and each said I would be Carrot if I was a Discworld character *Beam*



I was always fond of the luggage, personally.

But I'd probably be something obscure, like the death of rats.

*SQUEAK*


----------



## megamania

I'm off to take some medicine for the tooth.   Still working on my next Eberron campaign also-


"We went To Hell and Back and All We Got was this DAMNED Shirt" or just "To Hell and Back".


Involves awakening the fiendish Lords of Orcus, Demogorgon, Hextor (I know- not tech a Demon) and Malcanthet.


----------



## Ferret

I'm just reading Hogfather, and that's the first time he pops up. He's rather cool!


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm just reading Hogfather, and that's the first time he pops up. He's rather cool!



I thought he showed up for the first time in Reaperman.  Because Death gives up the job, and all the different animals have to have their own deaths, then when he comes back, he reabsorbs all the minor deaths except for DoR, because he's cute.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm just playing with you. Those of us not getting any are jealous.
> 
> You took Karen to the picnic? That's ballsy.




Actually, no. I told her she couldnt come for obvious reasons. She showed up anyway.......that as you can imagine led to issues. That was Friday, however. The rest of the weekend was smooth. I have to go see my comander in an hout though . Im sure its about Friday.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> "We went To Hell and Back and All We Got was this DAMNED Shirt" or just "To Hell and Back".



I once got someone a birthday card that said.

"For your birthday gift I went all the way to Hell and back!"

...

"Turns out that Hell is really lousy for shopping.  Next year I'm going to the MALL and back!"


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually, no. I told her she couldnt come for obvious reasons. She showed up anyway.......that as you can imagine led to issues. That was Friday, however. The rest of the weekend was smooth. I have to go see my comander in an hour though . Im sure its about Friday.



That doesn't sound good.

Especially if they never "officially" dropped the last issue.   :\


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are giddy? Is that even allowed to military personnel...?
> 
> However, such a shock to the system it is, that I think I just woke up despite the lack of caffeine in my blood...




No, I guess giddy is frowned upon but I'm not exactly "regulation" lately...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound good.
> 
> Especially if they never "officially" dropped the last issue.   :\




No, It wasnt good at all. I was very mad at her. We had a long talk (7 hours) about ourselves and our relationship after that and I love the place where we ended up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry. I was getting ready for work. 8am is not a good time to find folks here. two hours in either direction and you might find someone.




Even then not so for some of us...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> the place where we ended up.



Euphemism!


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Even then not so for some of us...



The Hive is populated randomly.  Sometimes we're here, sometimes we're not.

I, for example, am not here right now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, personality quiz time:  When you refer to Target, in your mind, do you call it
> 
> Tar-get, accepting of the low prices and convenience of the department store?
> or, do you call it
> Tar-jay, pretending you're french and making the store seem classier than it really is?
> 
> Personally, I've been calling it Tar-jay for so long that I can't seem to stop.




I call it a place I don't go unless they have something on sale that I need (usually cat food). I prefer Walmart.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Euphemism!




I know what that is but Im not sure I quite follow you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am now TOTALLY a morning person.
> 
> Up at 3:45am and what not.
> 
> Hey ... it's when the mind-meld occurs, what can I say?




You can have my job. I HATE getting up at 3:45AM!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think my cat mind melded with me while I was sleeping.




Is that why you're now addicted to tuna?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Generally, when someone refers t a fifth, they mean a fifth of vodka.





There's also gin. And rum. Especially RUM.   

I have a coworker that if you gave him vodka, he'd be wanting to fight. I dunno what's with vodka and violence....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm an ember, dammit!




So you're a monk?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Never actually DID any ballet maself.




Me neither. I never learned how to dance, much less ballet. Never had a need to do so as I avoided the prom.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I would have loved to have to have played football in High School. I think I would have made a good quarterback or linebacker.




My older nephew plays HS football.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I know what that is but Im not sure I quite follow you.



Hmmm, I was being dirty.

You had a long discussion.
Then you "ended up" in a "place"
The place being someone's bedroom.

I know that's not what you meant, and I know what you did mean. . . I was just deliberately misinterpreting.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So you're a monk?



Nah. . . I'm not nearly as manly as she is.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Aurora
> mmmmm
> 2 slices of Turkey
> 6 sm slices of salami
> 1 slice of roast beef
> american cheese (all I had sliced)
> mayo
> mustard
> 4 Boston lettuce leaves
> 4 dill pickle slices
> all on whole wheat
> 
> 
> I love sandwiches.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I ordered a cheeseburger from Off the Grill. It just arrived.




I say her sammich is healthier than your sammich!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I was being dirty.
> 
> You had a long discussion.
> Then you "ended up" in a "place"
> The place being someone's bedroom.
> 
> I know that's not what you meant, and I know what you did mean. . . I was just deliberately misinterpreting.




I see now. Its cool. We actually ended up on my couch though....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I see now. Its cool. We actually ended up on my couch though....



That works.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That works.




Yes, its plush and soft. You know, I'm hesitant to say this but I think I may be in love with Karen.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I am ancient.   I'll be 38 in a few weeks.




You're only a year older than I am.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, its plush and soft.



Beats the alternative.

I'm writing to complain about all this sex on the television.  I mean, I keep falling off! 


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You know, I'm hesitant to say this but I think I may be in love with Karen.



I'm personally of the opinion that this is a good thing.     I can't tell you what to do with the knowledge, but don't hesitate to listen to your heart.

I'm of the opinion that the world doesn't have enough love.  It seems that a lot of people are hesitant to say it, or to admit it to themselves.  I guess it hurts less then if the relationship goes south, but in the end, love is always a good thing.  Loving someone (whether it be reciprocated or not) should always be a good feeling.

Hooray for love, in all it's forms and splendor.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Beats the alternative.
> 
> I'm writing to complain about all this sex on the television.  I mean, I keep falling off! I'm personally of the opinion that this is a good thing.     I can't tell you what to do with the knowledge, but don't hesitate to listen to your heart.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that the world doesn't have enough love.  It seems that a lot of people are hesitant to say it, or to admit it to themselves.  I guess it hurts less then if the relationship goes south, but in the end, love is always a good thing.  Loving someone (whether it be reciprocated or not) should always be a good feeling.
> 
> Hooray for love, in all it's forms and splendor.




Well, in this case, its pretty scary. Being in love with Karen creates a whole set of complications. I'm not sure I can handle it yet. I havent told her I love her yet either. It scares the crap out of me honestly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Strange how everyone is bailing out all at once.
> 
> Wife got home 10 minutes ago.  She and the kids were happy to see me.  Then Tim found the cats had knocked over his book of Pokemon cards which spilt.  He has a madon for them.  Cathy, concerned he was going hit them- spanked him.
> 
> Its FREAKING WAR UPSTAIRS!  Gotta go.   Reality calls.




Good thing he wasn't at this one con I was at several years ago where we "tried" to burn Pokemon cards (and a Jar Jar soap dispenser) in the parking lot... After a bidding war at the charity auction of whether to burn or not burn those items. We poured different flammable substances into the Jar Jar dispenser to try to get it to burn, including gasoline, lighter fluid and 100 proof booze all to no avail. The cards wouldn't burn either. They got more damage the next morning from cars driving over them.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, in this case, its pretty scary. Being in love with Karen creates a whole set of complications. I'm not sure I can handle it yet. I havent told her I love her yet either. It scares the crap out of me honestly.



Scary I can understand.

Love is certainly not a solution to any of the complications, and it's such a loaded word that the person you love is the last person you can comfortably discuss it with.  Still, being scared of what comes next is one thing, being scared of a word is another.  Forgive my over philosophizing, it's just something I spend a lot of time thinking about.

Either way, good luck getting your life sorted out . . . eventually.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hero4hire said:
			
		

> We are doing EXCELLENT!





Awww.....

Congrats, dude!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I saw Harry Potter as well. It was pretty good.




I enjoyed it as well. Went and saw it Friday night after our game got cancelled. I felt that the editing was choppy on it.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I enjoyed it as well. Went and saw it Friday night after our game got cancelled. I felt that the editing was choppy on it.



It's a lot to try and cram into a small movie.

In the end, the entire series of movies is just a footnote to me.

*BOOK SEVEN!!!!! *GLEEE**


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Try being....ugh..... nearly 38.   Born BEFORE DnD was created.





Ditto. Or before Star Wars was shown in theaters!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> achy.  tooth is a hurting.   The two dentists I normally use are BOTH on vacation.  Trying a new guy this Thursday.




Weird. I've got a toothache too. I've got to go find a dentist. Haven't had a regular one since the guy I went to for years who gave me a deal as I didn't have insurance (still don't) charged me $180 for a cleaning and lots of X-Rays!! 

Last one I went to isn't at that same office anymore. Dunno if I want to go the same office with another dentist or what....

And I HATE FREAKING NEEDLES!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's a lot to try and cram into a small movie.
> 
> In the end, the entire series of movies is just a footnote to me.
> 
> *BOOK SEVEN!!!!! *GLEEE**




I know. I hope they do an extended version.... The next one will likely be just as choppy....

I'm planning to hit the book party Fri night at our local Borders (I reserved my copy of it several months ago!). Then come home, sleep, go to work, get home, clean up and GAME. 

We haven't gotten to game the past few weeks due to people not being available. One person we couldn't find.  Called his wife and she said he went to see the parents in the western part of the state. This past week, one of our guys had to stay out because he's moving out of his house. He has a major gaming addiction problem where it's affected his marriage. And his wife's had enough. They can't afford bills but he'll drive 45 mins to get the latest Star Wars gaming book....   And he doesn't pay alot of attention to his 4 yr old son, who seems to get more attention from us than from him.... Not good.


----------



## hafrogman

Geez, over twelve hours without a post?

ARISE, HIVE!
ARISE, MY UNDEAD CREATION!
ARISE AND SMITE THE UNBELIEVERS!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Geez, over twelve hours without a post?
> 
> ARISE, HIVE!
> ARISE, MY UNDEAD CREATION!
> ARISE AND SMITE THE UNBELIEVERS!



Bah. I go back to bed.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bah. I go back to bed.



Lucky bastard.


----------



## Ferret

Auora said:
			
		

> mmmmm
> 2 slices of Turkey
> 6 sm slices of salami
> 1 slice of roast beef
> american cheese (all I had sliced)
> mayo
> mustard
> 4 Boston lettuce leaves
> 4 dill pickle slices
> all on whole wheat
> 
> 
> I love sandwiches.



Any woman who can eat like that has my approval   
Hows the pregnancy by the way?



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I thought he showed up for the first time in Reaperman.  Because Death gives up the job, and all the different animals have to have their own deaths, then when he comes back, he reabsorbs all the minor deaths except for DoR, because he's cute.



Maybe he did...it's been too long since I read that book. I'm going to be moving on to some of the Harry Potter ones soon...

And on that topic I'm probably goign to go see the movie with a friend soon! Glee!


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> And on that topic I'm probably goign to go see the movie with a friend soon! Glee!



Enjoy!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Lucky bastard.



I wish I could. I am thinking of taking a nap. I want to close the store for awhile to take one. I can never go through with it. I worry about losing business. I guess I'll tough it out for the next 6-7 hours.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I HATE FREAKING NEEDLES!!!!





I have a HIGH pain tolerance (broke my collarbone in two and didn't even know it) so I have two broken / rotten molars.  I'm sure the dentist will want those out.  Then, on the top left the third from the back I have two cavities.   One on the inside of the jaw and one on the outside.   The inside is a constant dull ach.   No biggy.   I can ignore that one even when eating.   The new one on the outside however..... I eat and my eyes roll back with flashes and spots in my vision.    VERY painful.


I have a small mouth and have heard of people needing their jaws to be broken to be worked on.    I fear that will be me.


----------



## megamania

I should be seeing Harry Potter and Die Hard tonight at the drive-in.


The kids are so-so on it.    They like Harry Potter but would rather see other stuff instead.  Since I won't let them see Die Hard 1 or 2 they have no idea what it is and especially my daughter has no taste for violence involving guns and explosions.


So long as my son doesn't go to daycare the next day saying "Yippy-yei kay ***" I'll be okay.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I could. I am thinking of taking a nap. I want to close the store for awhile to take one. I can never go through with it. I worry about losing business. I guess I'll tough it out for the next 6-7 hours.



Not such a lucky bastard then.  More of a wishful thinking bastard.


----------



## megamania

Appears I am alone here and I have new Forged in War Eberron book to read along with a car repair in Bennington I gotta go.


later.....


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a HIGH pain tolerance.



I don't.







			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I have a small mouth and have heard of people needing their jaws to be broken to be worked on.    I fear that will be me.



And now I'm wincing in pain just from the thought of this.

*SHUDDER*


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not such a lucky bastard then.  More of a wishful thinking bastard.






why hello.   Someone is here.   allo hafrogman.   How goes it?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> why hello.   Someone is here.   allo hafrogman.   How goes it?



It goes.  It's Tuesday, I'm at work, and will be for . . . 6.66 more hours, not counting lunch.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't.And now I'm wincing in pain just from the thought of this.
> 
> *SHUDDER*





The breaking bugs me, the incovience of it bugs me (no pizza for months) but the lose of income freaks me out.   Monthly bills are 3300+.  My take home between the two jobs is 2400.   No way my wife's income of 1100 will cover it.   Especially since we are already behind.


----------



## megamania

Day off from the store and a vacation day from the factory.


But I do need to be going.    Maybe if the jaw thing DOES need to be done I can at least get caught up on sleep and reading.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It goes.  It's Tuesday, I'm at work, and will be for . . . 6.66 more hours, not counting lunch.



At least you get a lunch break. I'm stuck here and have to stop eating if someone comes in.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you get a lunch break. I'm stuck here and have to stop eating if someone comes in.  :\



True, the perils of running your own business.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> True, the perils of running your own business.



That's the easiest to deal with. I need a vacation.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It goes.  It's Tuesday, I'm at work, and will be for . . . 6.66 more hours, not counting lunch.




In eight minutes, I'll be half done with MY work day.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a small mouth and have heard of people needing their jaws to be broken to be worked on.    I fear that will be me.




Holy crap, ow!


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> In eight minutes, I'll be half done with MY work day.



 . . .

You know, in some cases, it's not murder.  It's called justified homicide.

I'm just saying. . .


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're only a year older than I am.




Then you're almost, but not QUITE, ancient.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> You know, in some cases, it's not murder.  It's called justified homicide.
> 
> I'm just saying. . .




Well, at least I'd get to say hello to one of the people in the Hive before I died.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, at least I'd get to say hello to one of the people in the Hive before I died.



Yes, yes.

Hello, Dogmoon.    


....


Or did you mean in person?  Because you'd be wrong.  You see . . . there's a bomb implanted at the base of your skull. . .


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, yes.
> 
> Hello, Dogmoon.
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Or did you mean in person?  Because you'd be wrong.  You see . . . there's a bomb implanted at the base of your skull. . .




Oh.

Is it a Cortex Bomb?  Do I have 30 minutes to get to another Doctor before it explodes?

Man, I miss Shadowrun for the SNES.  GREAT game.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Is it a Cortex Bomb?  Do I have 30 minutes to get to another Doctor before it explodes?
> 
> Man, I miss Shadowrun for the SNES.  GREAT game.



Damn street docs.

Hmm, never played it on the SNES.  Played the Genesis version, it was kind of odd.  And of course, I played the paper and pencil version, because this is an RPG message board.

But in the end, it was actually supposed to be whatever kind of bomb (presumably stolen wholesale from Shadowrun, or stolen from whatever source Shadowrun stole it from) was being used in Mission Impossible III.  I never actually saw it myself, but my friends always quote that one line from it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh.
> 
> Is it a Cortex Bomb?  Do I have 30 minutes to get to another Doctor before it explodes?
> 
> Man, I miss Shadowrun for the SNES.  GREAT game.




That was a great game. I still play it occasionally on my SNES emulator.


----------



## hafrogman

Good afternoon, GM.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good afternoon, GM.




Hey there Froggie. How's your day going?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey there Froggie. How's your day going?



It's going.

Work, work, work.
Let's see. . . 3.5 hours remaining, over half way through.  Yay.


----------



## The_Warlock

Oy, sometimes dee boss needs a slap upside da head.

So, what's up he...OH, cortex bombs! Now that livens up a day, don't it?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> OH, cortex bombs! Now that livens up a day, don't it?



Yeah, Dogmoon and I decided to start the day off with a bang.


What?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?




Smokin'!!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Smokin'!!




Look out, hes gonna blow!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

So how's life, GM? Any positive resolutions to recent events?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Look out, hes gonna blow!!!




Nope, though I wouldn't mind....

Nope, can't complete that thought here. chuckle

I'll probably just sit over here and sizzle...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So how's life, GM? Any positive resolutions to recent events?




Well, there have been a few developments but nothing major, at least not on the career-front. I was told that I'm giving the unit a "black eye" and that if I agree to stay low key until I PCS then no one will move foward with charges. I'm debating my response right now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, there have been a few developments but nothing major, at least not on the career-front. I was told that I'm giving the unit a "black eye" and that if I agree to stay low key until I PCS then no one will move foward with charges. I'm debating my response right now.




Ah, the ever popular "Play the game or we crush you" ultimatum. Faboo. And yet, it points to the fact that leniency exists, so long as no one has to admit it.  

I love human beings. Really. I do. Preferably with a rusty chainsaw in the ear.

What is "PCS"?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, there have been a few developments but nothing major, at least not on the career-front. I was told that I'm giving the unit a "black eye" and that if I agree to stay low key until I PCS then no one will move foward with charges. I'm debating my response right now.



Hmmm. . .

At any point will you actually be able to give the unit a "black eye"?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . .
> 
> At any point will you actually be able to give the unit a "black eye"?




Instigator...actually...Instiphibian....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah, the ever popular "Play the game or we crush you" ultimatum. Faboo. And yet, it points to the fact that leniency exists, so long as no one has to admit it.
> 
> I love human beings. Really. I do. Preferably with a rusty chainsaw in the ear.
> 
> What is "PCS"?




Permanent Change of Station. I'm being re-assigned.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . .
> 
> At any point will you actually be able to give the unit a "black eye"?




I dont want a fight, nor do I want to burn any bridges.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont want a fight, nor do I want to burn any bridges.




I think you qualify as a Wise Woman for that. 

Is this the Guam transfer you mentioned previously?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think you qualify as a Wise Woman for that.
> 
> Is this the Guam transfer you mentioned previously?




Yes it is. I think I will like Guam. Lots of sun and beaches....Karen is not happy with it. I havent decided if I want to move her out there with me. I know that this will follow me over there and I want to protect my career but I'm not sure at what cost.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes it is. I think I will like Guam. Lots of sun and beaches....Karen is not happy with it. I havent decided if I want to move her out there with me. I know that this will follow me over there and I want to protect my career but I'm not sure at what cost.




Well, that's the problem with life altering decisions, they are usually tough, and they force you to really look at what is most important to you. 

I wish you luck, and insight.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Instigator...actually...Instiphibian....



Instaphibian?  Just add water.


Make me feel like ramen.  Not like eating it, just similar to being it.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Instaphibian?  Just add water.




Don't like it? Well, noodle it over for a while to be sure.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes it is. I think I will like Guam. Lots of sun and beaches....Karen is not happy with it. I havent decided if I want to move her out there with me. I know that this will follow me over there and I want to protect my career but I'm not sure at what cost.



Guam . . .

Hmmm. . . bikinis . . .

Interesting conundrum.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't like it? Well, noodle it over for a while to be sure.



We've moved on from jokes to more serious issues.  We're pasta the point for puns.


----------



## The_Warlock

And I'm outta here...

Take care all and good luck, GM.


Online game night calls....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, that's the problem with life altering decisions, they are usually tough, and they force you to really look at what is most important to you.
> 
> I wish you luck, and insight.




Like I said, I think I'm in love with her and that makes it all the more difficult.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And I'm outta here...
> 
> Take care all and good luck, GM.
> 
> 
> Online game night calls....





wait!     buggers.


Just back from the car repair.   Bastaches.....130.00 for oil change and fuel filter.   and to repair the main problem will be additional 275 bucks.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Guam . . .
> 
> Hmmm. . . bikinis . . .
> 
> Interesting conundrum.   :\





.....and snakes according to my Special Forces friend.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> wait!     buggers.
> 
> 
> Just back from the car repair.   Bastaches.....130.00 for oil change and fuel filter.   and to repair the main problem will be additional 275 bucks.




Come on, even I change my own oil.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> .....and snakes according to my Special Forces friend.




Snakes dont scare me......unless theyre wearing bikinis......


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Come on, even I change my own oil.





little to no time and certainly no tools (ramps or means to crawl under the car).

I was shown how to do it once back in like the pre-Madonna / Michael Jackson days....  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> little to no time and certainly no tools (ramps or means to crawl under the car).
> 
> I was shown how to do it once back in like the pre-Madonna / Michael Jackson days....  :\




Well my truck doesnt need a ramp but I pull my car's front wheels up onto a curb.


----------



## megamania

I don't know all the details of your situation but I know last year (past 7) have been hard on me as I had made an important decision and had to stick to it even when EVERYONE told me not to.

By sticking to it I have kept my family and wife and the p**ckbastard has left us.  Life is still tough but at least I have someone to share it with.


I guess one question is.....does she care as much for you?


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well my truck doesnt need a ramp but I pull my car's front wheels up onto a curb.




2 problems....


1.
Vermont.   The only curbs we have are low and located on heavy traffic areas.

2.
Personal Space.    I'm not fat but I have some size.  I don't fit well under low cars (Camry)


The oil change is normally 25.    That doesn't bother me.   It was the fuel filter that kicked my buttocks sideways.


----------



## megamania

Appears it is only us Goldmoon.


What other things are happening in your life?


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> I don't know all the details of your situation but I know last year (past 7) have been hard on me as I had made an important decision and had to stick to it even when EVERYONE told me not to.
> 
> By sticking to it I have kept my family and wife and the p**ckbastard has left us.  Life is still tough but at least I have someone to share it with.
> 
> 
> I guess one question is.....does she care as much for you?




That is something we need to discuss I suppose. She is the first woman I have ever had a relationship with. I suppose my strong feelings could be caused by that fact but I dont want to dismiss them on that note. Ive never really been in love but I think she is the person I want to spend the rest of my life with. I guess she and I have a lot to talk about.


----------



## megamania

Its a good starting place.



How is the weather there?   Its about 80 and sunny here.   Just did a Bar-B-Q with wife, kids and their friends.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> Its a good starting place.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the weather there?   Its about 80 and sunny here.   Just did a Bar-B-Q with wife, kids and their friends.




Its about 80 here as well and sunny. A bit windy but thats normal for here.


----------



## megamania

yup yup.

I'm killing time before going to see Harry Potter and Die Hard at the drive in.

Posting here, checking on my PbPs and updating my DDM cabinet labels with Night Below figures.


----------



## Bloosquig

Howdy all I've been on a short vacation / family reunion / house fixer upper at my families in Utah.  If, ya know, you've all been wondering where I went.    

Sorry to hear your having probs still Goldmoon.  I would suggest talking it out as that's always the best thing to do it seems in situations like this.

Oh on a lighter note my 4 month old just busted out his first tooth and is happily suck/biting on everything to relieve his aches.  Pretty cute.   

oh and the drive in ROCKS!!


----------



## megamania

allo Bloosquig.


teething is so much fun.   momma breast feeding?   Not for much longer!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Geez, over twelve hours without a post?
> 
> ARISE, HIVE!
> ARISE, MY UNDEAD CREATION!
> ARISE AND SMITE THE UNBELIEVERS!




They slacked off last night.


----------



## Bloosquig

yeah she's breast feeding but so far he hasn't went cannibal I think he subconsciously knows to try not to bite the hand that feeds him.  Or the boob that feeds him at least.


----------



## megamania

allo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I should be seeing Harry Potter and Die Hard tonight at the drive-in.
> 
> 
> The kids are so-so on it.    They like Harry Potter but would rather see other stuff instead.  Since I won't let them see Die Hard 1 or 2 they have no idea what it is and especially my daughter has no taste for violence involving guns and explosions.
> 
> 
> So long as my son doesn't go to daycare the next day saying "Yippy-yei kay ***" I'll be okay.




I liked the first 2 Die Hard movies, the third, less so as it was too political for an action flick. Haven't seen Live Free but would like to.... Not sure if I will..... Money issues, just like you....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a HIGH pain tolerance (broke my collarbone in two and didn't even know it) so I have two broken / rotten molars.  I'm sure the dentist will want those out.  Then, on the top left the third from the back I have two cavities.   One on the inside of the jaw and one on the outside.   The inside is a constant dull ach.   No biggy.   I can ignore that one even when eating.   The new one on the outside however..... I eat and my eyes roll back with flashes and spots in my vision.    VERY painful.
> 
> 
> I have a small mouth and have heard of people needing their jaws to be broken to be worked on.    I fear that will be me.




I have a fairly high tolerance to pain too. Had dry socket one time but didn't go back to the dentist until it was time for him to take out the stitches. Didn't know it was dry socket but it hurt like major hell. Toothache has eased off right now but it's tender due to me doing a major "chomp" sometime last night in my sleep which hurt some. But not like it was the past few days where it brought tears to my eyes it hurt so bad.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its about 80 here as well and sunny. A bit windy but thats normal for here.



It's 80 and humid here.  Feels like it's 90+.


----------



## megamania

That's what I like about the drive-in.   2 movies for the price of one and bring in your own snacks.


----------



## megamania

I'm being told its time to go.     Til..... don't know when.   either 2am or next Saturday.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> little to no time and certainly no tools (ramps or means to crawl under the car).
> 
> I was shown how to do it once back in like the pre-Madonna / Michael Jackson days....  :\




I just take mine to Jiffy Lube (not sure if there's any there...) and they do it quickly. They also do the state inspections too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> That's what I like about the drive-in.   2 movies for the price of one and bring in your own snacks.




Lucky you. We don't have a drive in here.


----------



## hafrogman

Bront said:
			
		

> It's 80 and humid here.  Feels like it's 90+.



It's 109 here.  15% humidity.  It feels like it's 109.   


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Lucky you. We don't have a drive in here.



We wouldn't want one.

I think there may still be one or two left though.  Sheesh.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

They're good for seeing stuff like Star Wars on... Not that I'd know since I fell asleep when we saw SW at the drive in.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They're good for seeing stuff like Star Wars on... Not that I'd know since I fell asleep when we saw SW at the drive in.



No doubt, but in Phoenix, your options would be to die of heat stroke, or leave your engine running through the whole movie (I can't imagine that's how it's supposed to work) for A/C.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No doubt, but in Phoenix, your options would be to die of heat stroke, or leave your engine running through the whole movie (I can't imagine that's how it's supposed to work) for A/C.




True. I don't run the AC much in the car unless I'm that hot and going someplace (other than work) where I don't want to show up sweating.


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh!  Too much stuff to do! Ahhhhhhhhhhgh!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You know, movies with alternate endings is cool.  Watching Stigmata again - a great movie - and watching the one with the alternate ending.  It's cool cause I'm watching the movie again, but I don't know how it's gonna end.  It's awesome.
> 
> Anyone like that movie here?




If it's the older one yes, I did. And I didn't like it. Stigmata stuff freaks me out.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Blaarghle!
> 
> (That's "Hello and good morning" in Low Caffieneese)




Bahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The IRS called this morning. They want to come look at my Anti Money Laundering program.    I need to get the paperwork in order for that.




Yuck ...


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> ...Well according to Facebook I'm cool as a cucumber. So that explains that   ... How is the hivemind today though. Are we well?




Rats ... missed the Ferret yesterday. 

Cool as a cucumber though?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mycanid joined CM and has 36 posts in his first night. I think he's slacking off a bit.




Awww ... apologies. I been busy as a beaver lately.  But it was easy - I got such a friendly welcome!

Will try to better.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Mycanid in CM! I can't imagine it.




Why? You mean the absence of many "non grandma" type things?

Well ... I just ignore them ... like I ignore some elements in here that are inflammatory statements or what not. Just look elsewhere. Plenty of nice folks to talk to and pall around with.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Try being....ugh..... nearly 38.   Born BEFORE DnD was created.




Speaking of which ... SOMEBODY has a birthday coming up on the 23rd don't they?    (Some two actually - you listening out there hero4hire?   )


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> member of the board.....?




Yes ... on my first post I sang a planxty!

Har har har!!!     

Get it? Plank - stee? ... No? ... *sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> "Begone evil and ridiculously stupid comedian wanna-be of freakish hair (Roudoulph's standin on X-mas Eve).  Begone and be away with you!  Dye or die you will!"
> 
> Holds up holy symbol of a hi-liter from marking Sandstorm book.




Hee hee hee hee hee!!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That doesn't sound good.
> 
> Especially if they never "officially" dropped the last issue.   :\




Yeah ...    ... [crosses fingers] ... here's hoping for the best Goldie!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The Hive is populated randomly.  Sometimes we're here, sometimes we're not.
> 
> I, for example, am not here right now.




Hmm ... I am not having a very merry unbirthday in several months either ... whether on the astral or ethereal planes.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You can have my job. I HATE getting up at 3:45AM!




Well ... I am not trading for the world. SO ... appears you are stuck with it for the moment my good Darth.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So you're a monk?




 

::forehead slap::


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Me neither. I never learned how to dance, much less ballet. Never had a need to do so as I avoided the prom.




Hah! Never went to a prom in my life!   

Man I did not LIKE those things.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't.And now I'm wincing in pain just from the thought of this.
> 
> *SHUDDER*




Yeah ... I don't do too well with pain either. Although curiously I am good with going into "auto efficient" mode when OTHER people are hurt badly.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont want a fight, nor do I want to burn any bridges.




A wise, wise woman my dear. 

May it be so!

I hope you will like Guam, by the way.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Snakes dont scare me......unless theyre wearing bikinis......




Yuan ti abominations?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> yup yup.
> 
> I'm killing time before going to see Harry Potter and Die Hard at the drive in.
> 
> Posting here, checking on my PbPs and updating my DDM cabinet labels with Night Below figures.




Ooo ... hooray for drive ins!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> It's 80 and humid here.  Feels like it's 90+.




That's Illinois for you!


----------



## Mycanid

Hooray! All caught up!   

.....

And ... nobody else in here except the poor old shroom.  :\ 

Ah well!


----------



## Bloosquig

Keep your hope up Shroomer I'm lurking and posting when baby lets me


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hooray! All caught up!
> 
> .....
> 
> And ... nobody else in here except the poor old shroom.  :\
> 
> Ah well!




Just be glad no one's trying to eat you.


----------



## Bloosquig

Good point Dog Moon my wife has a fondness for mushrooms.  I'll do my best to hide the screen from her.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Keep your hope up Shroomer I'm lurking and posting when baby lets me




Ta da! I knew someone would pop up soon.  Hiya Bloos!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just be glad no one's trying to eat you.




True ... fortunately I am a highly un-gastronomic specimen.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Good point Dog Moon my wife has a fondness for mushrooms.  I'll do my best to hide the screen from her.




Don't think she would like me. Flesh-devouring acid secreting from the skin might ... deter her fondness for mawnching on me...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ta da! I knew someone would pop up soon.  Hiya Bloos!




Ironically, two of us popped up at the EXACT SAME TIME!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't think she would like me. Flesh-devouring acid secreting from the skin might ... deter her fondness for mawnching on me...




Unless she's immune to acid.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ironically, two of us popped up at the EXACT SAME TIME!!!




I'm sure there is a plot that can be found SOMEWHERE in all this.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unless she's immune to acid.




Hmm....   

Hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## Bloosquig

I think she's got a green dragon template or something going on I'd watch out.  Uhoh she's kicking me off the comp for her own nefarious use for a while.  Hide out shroomster she's coming for YOU!    

(Oh yeah and hi to everyone who says hi, I'd say hi more but since I pop in and out half my posts would just be saying howdy again.  So just take it in stride if I don't say hi.  I'm saying hi mentally.     )


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I think she's got a green dragon template or something going on I'd watch out.  Uhoh she's kicking me off the comp for her own nefarious use for a while.  Hide out shroomster she's coming for YOU!
> 
> (Oh yeah and hi to everyone who says hi, I'd say hi more but since I pop in and out half my posts would just be saying howdy again.  So just take it in stride if I don't say hi.  I'm saying hi mentally.     )




Don't eat me! Don't eat me! Aiieeeeeee! {Fungus flees.....}


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I think she's got a green dragon template or something going on I'd watch out.  Uhoh she's kicking me off the comp for her own nefarious use for a while.  Hide out shroomster she's coming for YOU!




Aka, the Half-Dragon is touching her Dragony said and wants her 'treasure' returned to its rightful place next to her.  Just hope she doesn't attempt to lay on it.  We all saw what happened when SOMEONE in this thread attempting to sit on their TV!  Do not let that happen again!

Vote YES for proposition 287: making sitting on TVs and computers illegal!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't eat me! Don't eat me! Aiieeeeeee! {Fungus flees.....}




Hrm... not quite the same as you mentioned, but to fungi have fleas?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm... not quite the same as you mentioned, but to fungi have fleas?




No ... they have various types of maggots most often. :\

The trick with mushroom hunting is to get the mushroom not only when it is fully formed but also before the maggots get to it (and the other mushroom pickers, of course)....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid, I pick you!

*throws little red and white ball at Myc*


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hah! Never went to a prom in my life!
> 
> Man I did not LIKE those things.  :\




I didn't see the need to spend all that money to go and be bored. I didn't have friends in high school and didn't dance. So that would've made a prom a waste of time and money.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hooray! All caught up!
> 
> .....
> 
> And ... nobody else in here except the poor old shroom.  :\
> 
> Ah well!




I was off reading the Harry Potter threads over in the media area and seeing if one could get a costume... But none to fit someone who's larger than an adult medium.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I think she's got a green dragon template or something going on I'd watch out.  Uhoh she's kicking me off the comp for her own nefarious use for a while.  Hide out shroomster she's coming for YOU!
> 
> (Oh yeah and hi to everyone who says hi, I'd say hi more but since I pop in and out half my posts would just be saying howdy again.  So just take it in stride if I don't say hi.  I'm saying hi mentally.     )




Hello. I guess time to be able to focus on the baby....


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Mycanid, I pick you!
> 
> *throws little red and white ball at Myc*




Basketball reference???


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I didn't see the need to spend all that money to go and be bored. I didn't have friends in high school and didn't dance. So that would've made a prom a waste of time and money.




I had friends in high school ... but other than that I didn't dance and STILL thought proms a waste of my time.  :\ 

Hiya Darth!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Basketball reference???




Pokemon


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I had friends in high school ... but other than that I didn't dance and STILL thought proms a waste of my time.  :\
> 
> Hiya Darth!




Hiya, Myc!

I was a loner. Only other one I think was a loner in my class was this one guy.... he was a weird one in school; heard he showed up at the prom in a hearse....


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pokemon




What IS pokemon btw ... I have seen mention of it everywhere but still don't know what it actually IS.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hiya, Myc!
> 
> I was a loner. Only other one I think was a loner in my class was this one guy.... he was a weird one in school; heard he showed up at the prom in a hearse....




Obviously a goth.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What IS pokemon btw ... I have seen mention of it everywhere but still don't know what it actually IS.  :\




*blink, blink*

What the?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *blink, blink*
> 
> What the?




Yes?


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, atm, Along the Watchtower is MY SONG!  I just can't get enough of it, for some reason.  I like the Hendrix version and the BSG season finale version.


----------



## Mycanid

What's this, what's this?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What's this, what's this?




What's what?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, atm, Along the Watchtower is MY SONG!  I just can't get enough of it, for some reason.  I like the Hendrix version and the BSG season finale version.




This - sir!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> This - sir!




What?  Surprised I like that song?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What?  Surprised I like that song?




Nope. 

Asking what it was all about. Seriously. I never heard of it and was hoping you could tell me about it.  :\ 

But maybe later on. I have to sign off for tonight.

I will talk to you later!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Obviously a goth.




If he was, he was goth before goth was kewl. This was back around '87.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> Asking what it was all about. Seriously. I never heard of it and was hoping you could tell me about it.  :\
> 
> But maybe later on. I have to sign off for tonight.
> 
> I will talk to you later!




Oh, sorry.  Honestly, the thought of you not knowing the song never actually crossed my mind.  Thought EVERYONE knew what song that was.

You might not see these in time, but here's links!
Jimi Hendrix version
BSG version


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If he was, he was goth before goth was kewl. This was back around '87.




Since when was goth kewl?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Since when was goth kewl?





In a wacko time a few years ago, especially amongst young con-goers who got into the Vampire Larp.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In a wacko time a few years ago, especially amongst young con-goers who got into the Vampire Larp.




Ewwww, LARPing.

And this is Dog Moon, signing off for the night.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If he was, he was goth before goth was kewl. This was back around '87.




Prolly so.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What IS pokemon btw ... I have seen mention of it everywhere but still don't know what it actually IS.  :\





You are SO better off not knowing.

Ignorance=Bliss


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewwww, LARPing.
> 
> And this is Dog Moon, signing off for the night.



I went to a LARP once. Once. 

Personally, I thought it was dumb.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Oh on a lighter note my 4 month old just busted out his first tooth and is happily suck/biting on everything to relieve his aches.  Pretty cute.
> 
> oh and the drive in ROCKS!!



Awesome  Make sure you get a smiling pic for the baby book!


----------



## Aurora

Aurora is tired but cannot sleep *sigh*


----------



## Aeson

Morning Aurora.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I went to a LARP once. Once.
> 
> Personally, I thought it was dumb.



It could have been just that one experience. Some times things need a little more time. I played in a Vampire LARP a couple of times. It was fun to a degree but different. I don't know if I would do it again.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Morning Aurora.



Good morning...I guess. LOL I wish I was still asleep. I wish sleep would quit evading me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning...I guess. LOL I wish I was still asleep. I wish sleep would quit evading me.




Get rubber mallet. Whack self in head with rubber mallet. Tell sleep, "HAH! Gotcha!"


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I went to a LARP once. Once.
> 
> Personally, I thought it was dumb.




Here's the thing - it's like almost any other gaming experience - it depends on the gamemaster, the story and the people. 

And the one problem with the people is that with a lot of LARPs the number of people means the percentage chance of idiots increases what seems exponentially (even if there aren't really enough for that).

I've played in 5. Three WW Mind's Eye theatre LARPs, and two boff LARPs. Of them, one white wolf vampire LARP and one boff LARP were fun. So much so, that I was willing to throw in a hand and help run them. 

The rest? Full of twits who didn't know how to roleplay, or understand the concepts and world presented, or just wanted another venue for powergaming, or brought their OOC jealousies and petty rivalries to their in game characters - whether it made sense or not.

So, I can definitely see how you could've experienced the Dumb Side of the LARP. 

EDIT: P.S.: Which is why I'll probably never play in or run one again, despite having had good experiences - they are too much effort, and usually include too few people you actually enjoy playing with.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Good morning...I guess. LOL I wish I was still asleep. I wish sleep would quit evading me.



Most mornings are never good for me. I would like to be asleep still as well. I hate mornings. I think they should be banned.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Get rubber mallet. Whack self in head with rubber mallet. Tell sleep, "HAH! Gotcha!"



I tried it. It didn't work. I do have a huge knot on my head now. :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I tried it. It didn't work. I do have a huge knot on my head now. :\




Alas, the rubber mallet was not rated for your forehead...but maybe if you smack it a few more times you'll have enough knots for some abstract celtic designs. 

Or you'll be comatose...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What IS pokemon btw ... I have seen mention of it everywhere but still don't know what it actually IS.  :\





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *blink, blink*
> 
> What the?



This is Mycanid we're talking about.  He honestly doesn't know.







			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> You are SO better off not knowing.
> 
> Ignorance=Bliss



Hmmm, how true.  And yet. . . I've always been one with the belief that misery loves company.  And so I shall tell him.

[sblock=Pokemon, a history]Pokemon was originally a Japanese videogame for the Nintendo portable game system, the Gameboy.  It's name was a corruption of the words "Pocket Monsters".  The central concept of the game being these small monsters that inhabited the world of the game and could be captured and trained to fight each other.

One would capture the monsters in small spheres that somehow contained and shrunk said creature.  Pokeballs.

The video game gained massive popularity, especially among the young.  Featuring cute, loveable monsters with no sex or language, and no human violence (the video game equivalent of cockfighting apparently being harmless).

It's popularity catapulted it into international fame, spawning one of the most annoying television shows ever, featuring a young pokemon trainer named Ash (of all things) Catchem, who went around with his favorite pokemon, an electrically charged rodent named Pikachu (leading me to the joke: what do you get when you cross Mrs. Robinson with a pokemon?  Kookookachu.)  It also spawned inumerable sequal video games, reissues, ports to America, a CCG, a video game based on the CCG and so on.

The liscence for the CCG is owned by Wizards of the Coast (who also own the liscence for a well known RPG) and a substanital portion of their website is devoted to it.

And now you know.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Honestly, the thought of you not knowing the song never actually crossed my mind.  Thought EVERYONE knew what song that was.



This is Mycanid we're talking about. He honestly doesn't know.


----------



## The_Warlock

Stop corrupting the shroom...we like him untainted...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Stop corrupting the shroom...we like him untainted...



Dude.  He's a fungus.  He's tainted by his very nature.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude.  He's a fungus.  He's tainted by his very nature.




On the contrary, fungi break apart complex materials and contaminants into smaller chemical chains - thus undoing taint. 

Drawback is that they aren't very aware of the surroundings, since one molecular pile is much like the next to them...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> On the contrary, fungi break apart complex materials and contaminants into smaller chemical chains - thus undoing taint.



Yeah, but they taste bad.  And they occasionally attack errant adventurers.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they taste bad.  And they occasionally attack errant adventurers.




Obviously you are hanging around with the wrong sorts of fungus.

Besides, some of those adventurers deserved it...(rest of amusing quip censored on the grounds that while uproariously funny, it is definitely in poor taste)


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Besides, some of those adventurers deserved it...(rest of amusing quip censored on the grounds that while uproariously funny, it is definitely in poor taste)



Well now I have to know.

Spoilerblock it or something.


----------



## Aurora

We like poor taste comments here. LOL But if you think it'll get you into trouble, then I  guess that's different....


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> We like poor taste comments here. LOL But if you think it'll get you into trouble, then I  guess that's different....



Still awake?   :\


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alas, the rubber mallet was not rated for your forehead...but maybe if you smack it a few more times you'll have enough knots for some abstract celtic designs.
> 
> Or you'll be comatose...



A coma. That sounds good. Maybe I'll just do that. I need a vacation. One spent in a hospital would do.


----------



## The_Warlock

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Obviously you are hanging around with the wrong sorts of fungus.
> 
> Besides, some of those adventurers deserved it...(rest of amusing quip censored on the grounds that while uproariously funny, it is definitely in poor taste)




[sblock=In poor taste...]...just look at the way they were dressed. [/sblock]


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> A coma. That sounds good. Maybe I'll just do that. I need a vacation. One spent in a hospital would do.




I hear they have cute nurses at some hospitals...make sure you coma yourself close to one that has those...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> We like poor taste comments here. LOL But if you think it'll get you into trouble, then I  guess that's different....




I know, but sometimes, you just have to decide where boundaries are...and things I or my friends might say in jest among ourselves, may be taken poorly by those less familiar with our true feelings on certain subjects...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I know, but sometimes, you just have to decide where boundaries are...and things I or my friends might say in jest among ourselves, may be taken poorly by those less familiar with our true feelings on certain subjects...



 . . .

And sometimes it just doesn't make sense.  

??


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> And sometimes it just doesn't make sense.
> 
> ??



Nevermind, I think I got it.

Less of a "deserved it" and more of a "they were asking for it."


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Still awake?   :\



I have a 2 yr old that doesn't understand that mommy would like to go lay down   
She'll take a nap here though in about an hour and 15 min. I can sleep then. I am periodically relaxing and checking out message boards and doing work around the house in the meantime to pass the time.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nevermind, I think I got it.
> 
> Less of a "deserved it" and more of a "they were asking for it."




Exactly...

It tends to get used when playing MMOs as a reason for attacking a group of evil NPC monsters, who are way too low level to aggro on the group, but provide a resource you need.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> and checking out message boards.



What a lousy way to spend one's day.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I hear they have cute nurses at some hospitals...make sure you coma yourself close to one that has those...



Will do. Now I need to find the right hospital.


----------



## The_Warlock

I wish I could spend all day checking message boards...

oh...wait...crap...


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What a lousy way to spend one's day.



I agree. I'd rather spend it with a special someone.   


Speaking of special someones. Where is Fru? Did Mindy/Mandy/Mondy do something to him?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Speaking of special someones. Where is Fru? Did Mindy/Mandy/Mondy do something to him?



Mandy, iirc.

And oh yeah she did something to him. *nudge* *nudge* *wink* *wink* Say No More!  . . . just not that.  I honestly don't know what he's been up to.  But if he's off having fun of the non-hanky-panky variety, good for him.


----------



## The_Warlock

I think I'm craving salt again.....

But no bag of pretzels this time...

Very odd, usually am not on nearly so intense a salt kick...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mandy, iirc.
> 
> And oh yeah she did something to him. *nudge* *nudge* *wink* *wink* Say No More!  . . . just not that.  I honestly don't know what he's been up to.  But if he's off having fun of the non-hanky-panky variety, good for him.




I believe you are correct...I also think there's a message a page or two back from Fru saying he won't be around much for a little while because of the new lady...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I believe you are correct...I also think there's a message a page or two back from Fru saying he won't be around much for a little while because of the new lady...



Hmm, actually looks like he said he be back "Monday".  I.e. two days ago.

I call shennanigans!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmm, actually looks like he said he be back "Monday".  I.e. two days ago.
> 
> I call shennanigans!




Maybe he's having TOO MUCH fun. It might be perilous. Too much peril, in fact, for him to handle.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Maybe he's having TOO MUCH fun. It might be perilous. Too much peril, in fact, for him to handle.



Frogman, you should go save him from the peril.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Frogman, you should go save him from the peril.



Hmmm, yes.  FAR too much peril for him to face.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, yes.  FAR too much peril for him to face.




Just be careful...he might think your gay if you save him from the peril...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just be careful...he might think your gay if you save him from the peril...



I  feel pretty, 
Oh, so pretty, 
I feel pretty, and witty and gay. . .


Errr. . . what?  No, um, I mean. . .  happy.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just be careful...he might think your gay if you save him from the peril...



Mandy could be cute. Just because Fru may not be able to handle the peril doesn't mean that Frogman couldn't for him. LOL


(Just kidding Fru)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mandy could be cute. Just because Fru may not be able to handle the peril doesn't mean that Frogman couldn't for him. LOL
> 
> 
> (Just kidding Fru)




Tsk tsk tsk, Aurora. Lack of sleep makes you naughty...


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mandy could be cute. Just because Fru may not be able to handle the peril doesn't mean that Frogman couldn't for him. LOL



Or hey, just because Fru can't handle Mandy, it doesn't mean that he couldn't handle MY pe. . .ril.  peril.  *ahem*

...

Still not gay.  Pity really, I might have better luck with men.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or hey, just because Fru can't handle Mandy, it doesn't mean that he couldn't handle MY pe. . .ril.  peril.  *ahem*
> 
> ...
> 
> Still not gay.  Pity really, I might have better luck with men.




You just need to find a woman who can communicate like a man...that tends to solve most of the problems. They're fairly rare, but it's awesome when you find one.


----------



## The_Warlock

http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/bacon_exotic_candy_bar/exotic_candy_bars

Disturbing, and yet...I want one....


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmm, actually looks like he said he be back "Monday".  I.e. two days ago.
> 
> I call shennanigans!





I was wondering things also but hey-   all the more power to him!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You just need to find a woman who can communicate like a man...that tends to solve most of the problems. They're fairly rare, but it's awesome when you find one.



Yeah, but what if I don't communicate like a man myself?


----------



## megamania

crap.   Time to go and I just only got here.    later....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> http://www.vosgeschocolate.com/product/bacon_exotic_candy_bar/exotic_candy_bars
> 
> Disturbing, and yet...I want one....



 . . . ewww.

There are certain things that you never knew about (heck when I was young, the coolest catalogue we ever go was 'Things You Never Knew Existed'), but when you discover them, you can only mourn the loss of your innocence.

Bacon chocolate bars are one of those things.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> crap.   Time to go and I just only got here.    later....



Geez, he only just came, and now he's leaving.  Just like a man.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what if I don't communicate like a man myself?




Well, then your screwed either way....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, then your screwed either way....



No, no, no.  You're not paying attention.  My problem is that I'm NOT getting scr. . . . 

nevermind.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . ewww.
> 
> There are certain things that you never knew about (heck when I was young, the coolest catalogue we ever go was 'Things You Never Knew Existed'), but when you discover them, you can only mourn the loss of your innocence.
> 
> Bacon chocolate bars are one of those things.




I loved that catalog, it was quite cool.

Bah, previous posts suggest you lost your innocence way-long-past-ago.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I loved that catalog, it was quite cool.



Apparently a website now.  I'm browsing it.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Apparently a website now.  I'm browsing it.





+Jaw drops+

+Races to Google in search of...+


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk tsk, Aurora. Lack of sleep makes you naughty...



Hormones make her naughty.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or hey, just because Fru can't handle Mandy, it doesn't mean that he couldn't handle MY pe. . .ril.  peril.  *ahem*
> 
> ...
> 
> Still not gay.  Pity really, I might have better luck with men.




How YOU doin?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . ewww.
> 
> There are certain things that you never knew about (heck when I was young, the coolest catalogue we ever go was 'Things You Never Knew Existed'), but when you discover them, you can only mourn the loss of your innocence.
> 
> Bacon chocolate bars are one of those things.



Sounds like something from Futurama


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no, no.  You're not paying attention.  My problem is that I'm NOT getting scr. . . .
> 
> nevermind.



ROFL


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tsk tsk tsk, Aurora. Lack of sleep makes you naughty...



Should I be any other way?


----------



## Aeson

I have seen the coming of the end. It is in the form of a bacon candy bar.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Should I be any other way?



Single and naughty?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You are SO better off not knowing.
> 
> Ignorance=Bliss




I'll take your word for it on this one. 

Morning folks!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I went to a LARP once. Once.
> 
> Personally, I thought it was dumb.




I think hero4hire was involved with LARP for a bit ... never was so maself.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Here's the thing - it's like almost any other gaming experience - it depends on the gamemaster, the story and the people.
> 
> And the one problem with the people is that with a lot of LARPs the number of people means the percentage chance of idiots increases what seems exponentially (even if there aren't really enough for that).
> 
> I've played in 5. Three WW Mind's Eye theatre LARPs, and two boff LARPs. Of them, one white wolf vampire LARP and one boff LARP were fun. So much so, that I was willing to throw in a hand and help run them.
> 
> The rest? Full of twits who didn't know how to roleplay, or understand the concepts and world presented, or just wanted another venue for powergaming, or brought their OOC jealousies and petty rivalries to their in game characters - whether it made sense or not.
> 
> So, I can definitely see how you could've experienced the Dumb Side of the LARP.
> 
> EDIT: P.S.: Which is why I'll probably never play in or run one again, despite having had good experiences - they are too much effort, and usually include too few people you actually enjoy playing with.




Whoa.    There's a ... raw review.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hormones make her naughty.



Whore moans make me naughty, too.

Spelling error?


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> How YOU doin?



Apparently something has made you naughty, also.

I'm a'ight.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> On the contrary, fungi break apart complex materials and contaminants into smaller chemical chains - thus undoing taint.
> 
> Drawback is that they aren't very aware of the surroundings, since one molecular pile is much like the next to them...




Hmm ... here is a good summary. Never thought of it in THIS way before.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning folks!



Fungal infection!     

Hiya Myc!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fungal infection!
> 
> Hiya Myc!




Hey there Monsier Le Amphibian!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but they taste bad.  And they occasionally attack errant adventurers.




Some of us are rather boring and uninteresting to be sure. Yuck....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Apparently something has made you naughty, also.
> 
> I'm a'ight.



I'm keeping my options open.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Frogman, you should go save him from the peril.




Ulp!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I  feel pretty,
> Oh, so pretty,
> I feel pretty, and witty and gay. . .
> 
> 
> Errr. . . what?  No, um, I mean. . .  happy.




Sad how words in the enlglish language that were perfectly useful for specific descriptions have been altered (maybe even usurped   ) in recent decades....


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm keeping my options open.



So. . . you're flexible.

hot.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sad how words in the enlglish language that were perfectly useful for specific descriptions have been altered (maybe even usurped   ) in recent decades....



Well, in some ways it's sad, in other ways it's kind of the way of language.  A continual evolution, changes and cycles and borrowing.

In another few decades, gay could mean happy again.

My personal favorite thing is (once again) euphemisms.  Eventually, they become so common place that they replace the original phrase and become inappropriate in their own right, until you have to find a new euphemism.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So. . . you're flexible.
> 
> hot.



Very.


----------



## Aurora

Strawberries are yummy.


----------



## hafrogman

Speaking of which. . . Lunchtime.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Speaking of which. . . Lunchtime.



I just finished mine.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Should I be any other way?




I certainly hope not...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Strawberries are yummy.




Mmm, sounds tasty. I'm suddenly peckish...but not enough to actually eat.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Strawberries are yummy.



What's better? Strawberries wrapped in bacon and covered in chocolate.  















Ok not really.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mmm, sounds tasty. I'm suddenly peckish...but not enough to actually eat.



I'm feeling a bit hungry as well. Time to see what frozen dinner I have to eat today.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Naptime! Later hive!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Strawberries are yummy.




I prefer plums maself.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Naptime! Later hive!




Nighty night! ... umm ... err ... nappy nap? ... no ... *sigh* ... dunno WHAT to say.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Naptime! Later hive!



Sleep well.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's better? Strawberries wrapped in bacon and covered in chocolate.



No.  What's better is a Strawberry "tart".   


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer plums maself.



Hmmm. . . don't have a naughty picture for that.  But imagine Professor Plum in a gimp outfit.  There we go.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nighty night! ... umm ... err ... nappy nap? ... no ... *sigh* ... dunno WHAT to say.  :\



How about
_'Sleep tight,
don't let the bedbugs bite.'_ ?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.  What's better is a Strawberry "tart".




Goddamn best PA parody strip ever.

PS: American Greetings has NO sense of humor.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bring tarbers of iut.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Goddamn best PA parody strip ever.



My favorite part is how by objecting to it, American Greetings catapulted it to a level of fame that it would never have acheived without their threats.

It gets mentioned in the Strawberry Shortcake wikipedia page, it has it's own wikipedia page (complete with copy of the image in question) and you can directly google dozens of copies of the supposedly deleted image.

If nobody had said anything, and PA had just left it up as one of many strips, it would have faded away in days.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If nobody had said anything, and PA had just left it up as one of many strips, it would have faded away in days.





Ayup. But if there's one thing that is true of human nature - demand that we get rid of humor, and some subset will find a way to make sure it can be found everywhere just to spite you.

Mmm, spite weapons...


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Bring tarbers of iut.




Hiya Galeros! Long time no see.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Bring tarbers of iut.



English?


----------



## Aeson

The mailman told me to look up Isaiah 54:17 

"No weapon that is formed against you will prosper; And every tongue that accuses you in judgment you will condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, And their vindication is from Me," declares the LORD.

When he could tell I was having a rough time.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> The mailman told me to look up Isaiah 54:17
> 
> "No weapon that is formed against you will prosper; And every tongue that accuses you in judgment you will condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, And their vindication is from Me," declares the LORD.
> 
> When he could tell I was having a rough time.




Inspiring. But not useful against a gang outfitted with clubs and guns. Of course, it assumes being a servant of the Yahweh. Not likely considering it's said the Rabbinical Council found him in breach of contract after the Holocaust.

Darn legalities...being a god's proxy could be fun...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The mailman told me to look up Isaiah 54:17
> 
> "No weapon that is formed against you will prosper; And every tongue that accuses you in judgment you will condemn. This is the heritage of the servants of the LORD, And their vindication is from Me," declares the LORD.
> 
> When he could tell I was having a rough time.




Traveling preacher mailman? Hmm....  :\ 

At least he wasn't "stump chewer" style!


----------



## Ferret

My friend loves going all preachy, he'll appreciate that quote. He likes the one in Corinthians about the people who won't be inheriting the earth, whilst pointing at all of us


----------



## The_Warlock

Ferret said:
			
		

> My friend loves going all preachy, he'll appreciate that quote. He likes the one in Corinthians about the people who won't be inheriting the earth, whilst pointing at all of us




That's when you make sure to eat or drink the last thing on the snack table that he likes. "We may not inherit, but until then, the cheetos ARE MINE."


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This is Mycanid we're talking about. He honestly doesn't know.




Haha.  So true.


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> My friend loves going all preachy, he'll appreciate that quote. He likes the one in Corinthians about the people who won't be inheriting the earth, whilst pointing at all of us



I personally think that there was just a slight typographical error.

The information age is upon us, the silicon revolution has changed the face of the planet.

The geek have inherited the Earth.


----------



## Goldmoon

Good Afternoon Hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon Hivers.



*wave*

We're having a party.  Did you bring the chips?


----------



## Aeson

Afternoon Goldie


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon Hivers.




Greetings! How goes it for the chapter head of the local Amazons with Guns Association?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *wave*
> 
> We're having a party.  Did you bring the chips?




No kidding, there's already several dips here....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No kidding, there's already several dips here....



Ouch.   :\


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *wave*
> 
> We're having a party.  Did you bring the chips?




Chips? No, sorry but I've got Chex mix.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ouch.   :\




What makes you think I'm talkin' 'bout you?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Haha.  So true.




 

I aim ta please!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings! How goes it for the chapter head of the local Amazons with Guns Association?




I'm alive and well. And exactly that much is right in the world.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Chips? No, sorry but I've got Chex mix.




Dibs on the pretzels...my arteries are demanding salt!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm alive and well.




The "well" part is the most important part of that, since I assumed you were alive to post. chuckle

Glad to hear it.


----------



## Mycanid

HIya GM. 

Not much of a chex fan ... you can give my portion to the others in here.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What makes you think I'm talkin' 'bout you?



The fact that I know I'm a dip.  I just don't like other people observing the fact.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm alive and well. And exactly that much is right in the world.




Uh oh....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The fact that I know I'm a dip.  I just don't like other people observing the fact.




Nah, I had you pegged as the nut sampler in the corner....


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HIya GM.
> 
> Not much of a chex fan ... you can give my portion to the others in here.




Awww, but theyre chccolate flavored!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> since I assumed you were alive to post.



Well, you know what happens when you assume.  I've certainly seen people posting on the internet that I would consider (brain) dead.  Zombie posters.

brains.eat


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, I had you pegged as the nut sampler in the corner....




No! No! I REFUSE to say ANYTHING incriminating! NO!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, but theyre chccolate flavored!




choco flavored eh?

Hmm ... I may have to reconsider here....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Goldmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm alive and well. And exactly that much is right in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh....
Click to expand...



Well, crap, I thought the well was WeLL, not wEll, then you go and edit, and now I'm sorry I was glad you were well. 

Piffle-pucks!

Sorry to hear that.

At least you are alive??


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No! No! I REFUSE to say ANYTHING incriminating! NO!



Et tu, Mycanid?
Et tu?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm alive and well. And exactly that much is right in the world.



*sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, crap, I thought the well was WeLL, not wEll, then you go and edit, and now I'm sorry I was glad you were well.
> 
> Piffle-pucks!
> 
> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> At least you are alive??




Yeah, I'm alive.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, you know what happens when you assume.  I've certainly seen people posting on the internet that I would consider (brain) dead.  Zombie posters.
> 
> brains.eat




Mmm, zombies....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*




Well, its complicated and doesnt have a good ending so far.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hiya Galeros! Long time no see.




Long short mite ees om.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Et tu, Mycanid?
> Et tu?




Hey ... I didn't say anything. 

*innocent*


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mmm, zombies....




Zombies get two to the head.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm alive.




It's a step in the right direction, anyway, allows you to vent, come up with contingency plans, and if necessary, raise an army of mutant squirrels to make a new world order.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's a step in the right direction, anyway, allows you to vent, come up with contingency plans, and if necessary, raise an army of mutant squirrels to make a new world order.




Well, I will probably need to vent later.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Long short mite ees om.




And I was thinking yesterday that banana bread would be the way to go instead....  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Long short mite ees om.



Now I know he's not speaking English.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I will probably need to vent later.




Well ma'am ... you know you can.  We'll all try and be good listeners and such....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Zombies get two to the head.




Don't tell that to a friend of mine. He'll give you a talking about ammunition conservation. As far as he is concerned, 1 shot, then run over and stab them 4 or 5 times (usually at the joints or in the head), then move on. Retaining more bullets for when the zombie horde finds you.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I will probably need to vent later.



That's what we're here for.  Well, that's what we're here for after making bad jokes, crude comments and innuendo, and raising armies of mutant squirrels.  It's a close fourth.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ma'am ... you know you can.  We'll all try and be good listeners and such....




I appreciate it but I hate dumping all my isues of you all here. You must get tired of it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey ... I didn't say anything.
> 
> *innocent*



You didn't need to.  The knife between my shoulder blades did all the talking.

- Ceasar was stabbed in the Appion Way.
-- Which is a very nasty way to be stabbed!
- I'm sorry, I meant to say, Ceasar was stabbed in the Senate.
-- That's even nastier!


----------



## hero4hire

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I appreciate it but I hate dumping all my isues of you all here. You must get tired of it.




It is the air Mycanid breathes to be able to hear out one's woes and perhaps give advice.

Trust me...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I will probably need to vent later.




Darn, I was REALLY looking forward to the mutant squirrel army.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I appreciate it but I hate dumping all my isues of you all here. You must get tired of it.



Not really.

None of us (except Mycanid, whose is interminable and intolerably cheery) can fix our own problems, so trying to alleviate yours is kind of like having a happy life vicariously.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't tell that to a friend of mine. He'll give you a talking about ammunition conservation. As far as he is concerned, 1 shot, then run over and stab them 4 or 5 times (usually at the joints or in the head), then move on. Retaining more bullets for when the zombie horde finds you.




The difference being that I dont have to hunt for my ammo in farms and castles. I carry several hundred rounds and I can call for air support.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Darn, I was REALLY looking forward to the mutant squirrel army.



Well, what are you doing this weekend?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> It is the air Mycanid breathes to be able to hear out one's woes and perhaps give advice.
> 
> Trust me...




Ahhh ... the old mountain air ehh? Clears the head and such. 

Hiya hero.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not really.
> 
> None of us (except Mycanid, whose is interminable and intolerably cheery) can fix our own problems, so trying to alleviate yours is kind of like having a happy life vicariously.




Speak for yourself, I can solve my own problems. I just like being helpful. Scary as that is.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not really.
> 
> None of us (except Mycanid, whose is interminable and intolerably cheery) can fix our own problems, so trying to alleviate yours is kind of like having a happy life vicariously.




Interminably and intolerably cheery eh?   

Why does everyone seem to be accusing me of this en masse of late.  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The difference being that I dont have to hunt for my ammo in farms and castles. I carry several hundred rounds and I can call for air support.




A well armed and provisioned woman. Mmmm, nothing hotter than that during the Zombie Apocalypse.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahhh ... the old mountain air ehh? Clears the head and such.
> 
> Hiya hero.




Howdy the Mushroom formerly known as Mycan*oid* (found several of your old characters in a notebook.)


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Speak for yourself, I can solve my own problems. I just like being helpful. Scary as that is.



Bah!  Fine.

With the exceptions of:

Goldmoon
Aeson
Hafrogman
Megamania

everyone in the Hive lives a perfectly happy and well balanced life.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Interminably and intolerably cheery eh?
> 
> Why does everyone seem to be accusing me of this en masse of late.  :\



Well, whenever I see you, you seem chipper.  I can't speak for all the time, just all the time I see you.  The smilies don't help.  See, right then, I accuse you of being cheerful and you grin widely D).  This does not create the illusion of being uncheerful.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You didn't need to.  The knife between my shoulder blades did all the talking.
> 
> - Ceasar was stabbed in the Appion Way.
> -- Which is a very nasty way to be stabbed!
> - I'm sorry, I meant to say, Ceasar was stabbed in the Senate.
> -- That's even nastier!




Awwww....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, what are you doing this weekend?




Damned if I know...


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah!  Fine.
> 
> With the exceptions of:
> 
> Goldmoon
> Aeson
> Hafrogman
> Megamania
> 
> everyone in the Hive lives a perfectly happy and well balanced life.




I am very happy...But balanced??? *MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Howdy the Mushroom formerly known as Mycan*oid* (found several of your old characters in a notebook.)




Ooooo ... must have copies!   

Any spare xerox machines lying in the baby's room perchance?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, whenever I see you, you seem chipper.  I can't speak for all the time, just all the time I see you.  The smilies don't help.  See, right then, I accuse you of being cheerful and you grin widely D).  This does not create the illusion of being uncheerful.




Hmm ... now I'm chipper....


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, whenever I see you, you seem chipper.  I can't speak for all the time, just all the time I see you.  The smilies don't help.  See, right then, I accuse you of being cheerful and you grin widely D).  This does not create the illusion of being uncheerful.




You;'ve never heard him sing....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Damned if I know...



We could round up some squirrels and find a place to stash them at a nuclear power plant.  Get started on our little project.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ooooo ... must have copies!
> 
> Any spare xerox machines lying in the baby's room perchance?




I wish!

The ex-wife absconded with the scanner years ago!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... now I'm chipper....



Wood chipper?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You;'ve never heard him sing....




True ... hey! I have an idea! I have a digital voice recorder and I can record myself singing and sen it to everyone as a "birrtthdayyy presentses"!

It will be a very merry unbirthday for all!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I wish!
> 
> The ex-wife absconded with the scanner years ago!




Drat.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> A well armed and provisioned woman. Mmmm, nothing hotter than that during the Zombie Apocalypse.




And I'm good with a blade....


----------



## hafrogman

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You've never heard him sing....



And there was much rejoicing?



yay.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wood chipper?




I was thinking of chipmunk actually. *whistles and looks innocent*


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> True ... hey! I have an idea! I have a digital voice recorder and I can record myself singing and sen it to everyone as a "birrtthdayyy presentses"!
> 
> It will be a very merry unbirthday for all!



or a very unmerry birthday to some....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And there was much rejoicing?
> 
> yay.




Sir Robin ran away?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> or a very unmerry birthday to some....




Well you DOOOO have a birthday coming up after all.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was thinking of chipmunk actually. *whistles and looks innocent*



You know they're making a new movie?  Sheesh, everything from the 80's is returning.



I still want a hula hoop.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat.  :\




Your Two Dimensional Ninja was fairly interesting. 

No psionic bartenders NPCs however...I was terribly disappointed, but you always did like Half-Elf PCs with 3 or 4 classes!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sir Robin ran away?



They were forced to eat Robin's minstrels.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You know they're making a new movie?  Sheesh, everything from the 80's is returning.
> 
> I still want a hula hoop.




Don't want a hula hoop personally ... the chipmunks were earlier than the 80's hafrog. (At least I think they were...)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And I'm good with a blade....




Quit tempting me.    If you were closer, I'd offer to spar with you to work through the obvious tensions. 

Alas, I need to fly, the end of the work day is upon me, and I have dinner plans.

I hope thngs turn around, and if I see you around, I too am happy to provide ventilation. 

Take care all!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well you DOOOO have a birthday coming up after all.




*Ack!*


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Your Two Dimensional Ninja was fairly interesting.




Viva la Origami!   



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> No psionic bartenders NPCs however...I was terribly disappointed, but you always did like Half-Elf PCs with 3 or 4 classes!




Drat ... no psionic bartender npc's on file....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Quit tempting me.    If you were closer, I'd offer to spar with you to work through the obvious tensions.
> 
> Alas, I need to fly, the end of the work day is upon me, and I have dinner plans.
> 
> I hope thngs turn around, and if I see you around, I too am happy to provide ventilation.
> 
> Take care all!




Well, I may just ventilate someone else.


----------



## hafrogman

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am very happy...But balanced??? *MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!*



*grrr*  Fine.

With the following exceptions:

Goldmoon
Aeson
Hafrogman
Megamania
Hero4Hire

Everyone in the Hive is both happy AND well balanced.  Those appearing on the above list may be uhappy, unbalanced or both.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> They were forced to eat Robin's minstrels.




Forced?

DOn't remember that one....


----------



## hero4hire

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Quit tempting me.    If you were closer, I'd offer to spar with you to work through the obvious tensions.
> 
> !




_Oh my!_


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I may just ventilate someone else.




Please ... no more attempts to dice up the poor ole fungus....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I may just ventilate someone else.



Hmmm, I'm fairly sure that would fall under the category of "burning bridges".


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Forced?
> 
> Don't remember that one....



It's just after all the little individual scenes.  A Gilliam animation reunites the cast.

"On the other side of the forest, the brave band encountered Sir Lancelot and Sir Galahad, who rejoined them on their quest.  And there was much rejoicing.  Yay."

"And in the frozen lands of the north, they were forced to eat Robin's minstrels.  And there was much rejoicing.  Yay."

Or something similar.


----------



## Mycanid

M-m-m-m-m max headroom!   

Sorry ... thinking about the Art of Noise....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's just after all the little individual scenes.  A Gilliam animation reunites the cast.
> 
> "On the other side of the forest, the brave band encountered Sir Lancelot and Sir Galahad, who rejoined them on their quest.  And there was much rejoicing.  Yay."
> 
> "And in the frozen lands of the north, they were forced to eat Robin's minstrels.  And there was much rejoicing.  Yay."
> 
> Or something similar.




Vaguely remember that now....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't want a hula hoop personally ... the chipmunks were earlier than the 80's hafrog. (At least I think they were...)



The original music was, certainly (60's even, I think).  But the cartoon, which is what they are technically updating, was the 80's.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'm fairly sure that would fall under the category of "burning bridges".




More like "Stabbing Idiots"


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> More like "Stabbing Idiots"




*whistles innocently, looking at the clouds as they pass by overhead*


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *whistles innocently, looking at the clouds as they pass by overhead*




Not you. My anger salad does not include sliced mushrooms.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Squirt*


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not you. My anger salad does not include sliced mushrooms.




Well THAT'S a relief ... seeing as you ARE physically the hiver nearest to me....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> More like "Stabbing Idiots"



Well, it's not like you were going to actually light any bridges on fire.  It's a what-do-you-call-it . . . a metaphor, okay!  It's a metaphor!



And the part of the grandfather will be played by. . . Don Ameche!
What do you mean you couldn't get him!?
Fine.  The part of the grandfather will be played by. . . a bassoon.

(Most obscure reference ever.  100,000 points if you know it)


----------



## Mycanid

Dangit Hafrog ... now I got the Chipmunk Christmas song going through my head!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well THAT'S a relief ... seeing as you ARE physically the hiver nearest to me....



Or so you believe. . .

 

Knock, knock, Mycanid.  Knock, knock . . .


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dangit Hafrog ... now I got the Chipmunk Christmas song going through my head!



Woohoo!  Victory!

Alvin?  Alvin?  ALVIN!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like you were going to actually light any bridges on fire.  It's a what-do-you-call-it . . . a metaphor, okay!  It's a metaphor!




What's it for?   



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> And the part of the grandfather will be played by. . . Don Ameche!
> What do you mean you couldn't get him!?
> Fine.  The part of the grandfather will be played by. . . a bassoon.
> 
> (Most obscure reference ever.  100,000 points if you know it)




Surprise! No clue.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Or so you believe. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Knock, knock, Mycanid.  Knock, knock . . .




Who's there?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like you were going to actually light any bridges on fire.  It's a what-do-you-call-it . . . a metaphor, okay!  It's a metaphor!
> 
> 
> 
> And the part of the grandfather will be played by. . . Don Ameche!
> What do you mean you couldn't get him!?
> Fine.  The part of the grandfather will be played by. . . a bassoon.
> 
> (Most obscure reference ever.  100,000 points if you know it)




Its a Weird Al song I believe.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What's it for?



What's what for.  Are you claiming you don't know what a metaphor is?  Or you don't know what it means to "burn ones' bridges"?


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Surprise! No clue.  :\



I don't blame you, this time.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Squirt*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What's what for.  Are you claiming you don't know what a metaphor is?  Or you don't know what it means to "burn ones' bridges"?
> I don't blame you, this time.




No, no - I want to know what the meta is for.  :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no - I want to know what the meta is for.  :\




Its for my pyromanical tendencies.


----------



## Mycanid

Any other answers hivers?


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee....

Okay lads and lasses ... I should sidle out of here for a bit ... something has come up that needs concentration.

Perhaps back later on.

Adios!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Any other answers hivers?




Its a Weird Al song right?


----------



## Wereserpent

*Squirt*


----------



## hero4hire

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> More like "Stabbing Idiots"




Say isnt that a alternative rock band???


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its a Weird Al song right?



Indeed.  Weird Al performs Peter and The Wolf.  Congratulations.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Squirt*



Ewww.  Would you stop that.  You got some on my shoe.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no - I want to know what the meta is for.  :\



Now you're just confusing me.


----------



## hero4hire

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Squirt*




Say isnt that an alternative rock band?


----------



## Wereserpent

*Squirt*


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah!  Fine.
> 
> With the exceptions of:
> 
> Goldmoon
> Aeson
> Hafrogman
> Megamania
> 
> everyone in the Hive lives a perfectly happy and well balanced life.



Umm....Aurora is pretty screwy. Just because she is happily married does not mean she doesn't have her problems.....trust me.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Squirt*




TMI

Damnit Galeros. I swear it is like you are commanding my daughter and she is listening!

STOP THAT!  

(My poor baby is on antibiotics that cause it. Not so good for mommy since dshai is gone at the Dragon's game.)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmm, actually looks like he said he be back "Monday".  I.e. two days ago.
> 
> I call shennanigans!




Call the law out there and have them do a search for him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hormones make her naughty.




Being naughty got her into her current "predicament"....


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Umm....Aurora is pretty screwy. Just because she is happily married does not mean she doesn't have her problems.....trust me.



*sigh* Never a moment's rest for the list maker.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's better? Strawberries wrapped in bacon and covered in chocolate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok not really.




Only if you leave out the bacon. Mmmm..... fondue..... Good with bananas....   

I had some bacon and eggs this morning; stomach hasn't been right since....


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> TMI
> 
> Damnit Galeros. I swear it is like you are commanding my daughter and she is listening!
> 
> STOP THAT!
> 
> (My poor baby is on antibiotics that cause it. Not so good for mommy since dshai is gone at the Dragon's game.)




Haha, I win this round!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Umm....Aurora is pretty screwy. Just because she is happily married does not mean she doesn't have her problems.....trust me.




Ah ha! Wakey wakey. 

Nice nap perchance ma'am?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now you're just confusing me.




I STILL want to know what a meta is for.  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Squirt*


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Umm....Aurora is pretty screwy. Just because she is happily married does not mean she doesn't have her problems.....trust me.




She is? Coulda fooled me....

Hmm....  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I STILL want to know what a meta is for.  :\




burning bridges??? It means you did something so you can never go back.


Also it is an alternative rock band....


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

>




Maybe that is what a meta is for.... All this time Galeros has been trying to give me his answer and I just wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh* Never a moment's rest for the list maker.




Poor amphibian. Well ... at least you get a no-prize for thoroughness.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon Hivers.




'Afternoon, Goldmoon!


----------



## Bloosquig

Howdy all hows the hive doing?

I managed to hurt my hand at work cracking my knuckles.  Which is quite likely the lamest way to get injured I can think of off the top of ny head.   :\


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> burning bridges???




Burning ... ? ... hmm ...


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Howdy all hows the hive doing?
> 
> I managed to hurt my hand at work cracking my knuckles.  Which is quite likely the lamest way to get injured I can think of off the top of ny head.   :\




Hah. I sneezed once and threw out my back for a week.  :\ 

Pretty lame too....


----------



## Mycanid

Okay folks ... shutting down for the day. Nice to chat with you all!


----------



## Wereserpent

Scissors


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay folks ... shutting down for the day. Nice to chat with you all!





The Mischievous Mushroom meanders mostly up mountain.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

>



This is my favorite soda by far. Coca-Cola Classic comes in at 2nd. I have both in my fridge right now.


----------



## hero4hire

Galeros said:
			
		

> Scissors





isn't that an alternative ro---OH NEVER MIND!


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> This is my favorite soda by far. Coca-Cola Classic comes in at 2nd. I have both in my fridge right now.




Coke was my favorite by far. Then New Coke came out (ugh!), and by the time Coke Classic came back they had switched from Cane Sugar to Corn Syrup. I still drink it, but by comparison it is only a reasonable facsimile of my favorite drink. 

Squirt is rarely seen in NY state. I remember it well and it's citrusy goodness...


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Coke was my favorite by far. Then New Coke came out (ugh!), and by the time Coke Classic came back they had switched from Cane Sugar to Corn Syrup. I still drink it, but by comparison it is only a reasonable facsimile of my favorite drink.
> 
> Squirt is rarely seen in NY state. I remember it well and it's citrusy goodness...



Someone was saying recently in another thread that you can find Coke Classic made with sugar around passover. Look for a Kosher market. They should have it. That and I believe someone said you can buy it in Canada. You may also try whole foods type shops and mexican grocery stores looking for the coke bottled in TJ. Just be ready to pay more.


----------



## Ferret

Hey Hive. How are we?

I have toe blisters due to a less that smooth floor at a dojang I went to earlier today/night. Eeesh it hurts!  

10 points if you know what I mean!


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Someone was saying recently in another thread that you can find Coke Classic made with sugar around passover. Look for a Kosher market. They should have it. That and I believe someone said you can buy it in Canada. You may also try whole foods type shops and mexican grocery stores looking for the coke bottled in TJ. Just be ready to pay more.




~drools~ Not a lot of Mexican Groceries in Upstate NY but a Day Trip to Canada is at least in the realm of possibility.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah!  Fine.
> 
> With the exceptions of:
> 
> Goldmoon
> Aeson
> Hafrogman
> Megamania
> 
> everyone in the Hive lives a perfectly happy and well balanced life.




Little do you know the truth, young padawan....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was thinking of chipmunk actually. *whistles and looks innocent*




Alvin, Simon, or Theodore?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You know they're making a new movie?  Sheesh, everything from the 80's is returning.
> 
> 
> 
> I still want a hula hoop.





THUNDERCATS, HO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Coke was my favorite by far. Then New Coke came out (ugh!), and by the time Coke Classic came back they had switched from Cane Sugar to Corn Syrup. I still drink it, but by comparison it is only a reasonable facsimile of my favorite drink.
> 
> Squirt is rarely seen in NY state. I remember it well and it's citrusy goodness...




My ex-boyfriend actually liked new Coke.....

Squirt: I've not seen that around here... guess it's ousted by Cheerwine and RC Cola...


----------



## hero4hire

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> My ex-boyfriend actually liked new Coke.....
> 
> ...




I can see why he is your *ex*-boyfriend then.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I can see why he is your *ex*-boyfriend then.




That had nothing to do with it at all. That happened BEFORE I met him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya Hivers. I have returned.


----------



## hero4hire

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That had nothing to do with it at all. That happened BEFORE I met him.




You broke up with him before you met him? Just because he liked New Coke? 

I don't blame you!


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You broke up with him before you met him? Just because he liked New Coke?
> 
> I don't blame you!



LOL 

Me neither.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya Hivers. I have returned.



Why hello there Fru. Have a good weekend?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why hello there Fru. Have a good weekend?



Second best ever.


----------



## hero4hire

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Second best ever.





Details?


----------



## Dog Moon

"I do the chacha like a sissy girl.  I like-a do da chacha."


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The original music was, certainly (60's even, I think).  But the cartoon, which is what they are technically updating, was the 80's.



Actually, the Chipmunks were first toon-ized in 1961.

Toonpedia


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> M-m-m-m-m max headroom!
> 
> Sorry ... thinking about the Art of Noise....  :\




Yay! The Art of Noise!

Are they still around?


----------



## Ferret

Art of noise? Who're they?


----------



## Heckler

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_of_Noise


----------



## Mycanid

Heya folks? Hows trix?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya folks? Hows trix?



Kinda soggy and brightly colored.

How're you?


----------



## Mycanid

I'm okay my good sir ... can't complain.

Say ... you ready to begin the PBeM? Looks like RC is chompin at the bit. The fungus is all set.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm okay my good sir ... can't complain.
> 
> Say ... you ready to begin the PBeM? Looks like RC is chompin at the bit. The fungus is all set.



I still need to write more of my background I think.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I still need to write more of my background I think.




I was going to make a few adjustments to the "image" of the bard as well....

But I am still ready to go!


----------



## Mycanid

Whoa ... everything went silent all of a sudden.   :\


----------



## Mycanid

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hah. I sneezed once and threw out my back for a week.  :\
> 
> Pretty lame too....




I suddenly realized what a horrific pun I wrote in this post.


----------



## Aurora

Not much activity today. Just popping in to say hi. I have been doing laundry today. I was afraid I wouldn't have enough clothes for my son. Boy was I wrong. 6 loads of laundry for clothes for him to wear his first year of life. This is A LOT considering how tiny baby clothes are and how much you can fit in one load!

Off to make dinner!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not much activity today. Just popping in to say hi. I have been doing laundry today. I was afraid I wouldn't have enough clothes for my son. Boy was I wrong. 6 loads of laundry for clothes for him to wear his first year of life. This is A LOT considering how tiny baby clothes are and how much you can fit in one load!
> 
> Off to make dinner!




Hi and bye ma'am. Give the kiddo a tickle under the chin for us.

It HAS been quiet in here today....


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not much activity today. Just popping in to say hi. I have been doing laundry today. I was afraid I wouldn't have enough clothes for my son. Boy was I wrong. 6 loads of laundry for clothes for him to wear his first year of life. This is A LOT considering how tiny baby clothes are and how much you can fit in one load!
> 
> Off to make dinner!




After the shower and some shopping we thought we might have too many. But between the stuff that comes out of the mouth and the overflow from the rear 3-4 wardrobe changes a day is not out of the question.


----------



## Bloosquig

We ended up with plenty of clothes for our little tyke.  The main problem is not so much in washing them as in having him wear a set of clothes before he outgrows them.  

4 months and 20 pounds right now.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> After the shower and some shopping we thought we might have too many. But between the stuff that comes out of the mouth and the overflow from the rear 3-4 wardrobe changes a day is not out of the question.




Heh ... as if I would know anything about all this.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Okay folks ... I'm off to see the wonderful wizard of Ozymandius and all that.

C'yall later.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay folks ... I'm off to see the wonderful wizard of Ozymandius and all that.
> 
> C'yall later.




I scared him off again w/ baby talk!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I scared him off again w/ baby talk!




Boo!   

  

I'll talk to you later sir!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Boo!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll talk to you later sir!




Adios!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, anyone home?


----------



## hero4hire

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone home?





I'm at work actually...


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, anyone home?



No. Go away.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> We ended up with plenty of clothes for our little tyke.  The main problem is not so much in washing them as in having him wear a set of clothes before he outgrows them.
> 
> 4 months and 20 pounds right now.



I had that problem with a few outfits for my daughter, but that was actually because of poor sizing on the manufacturers' part. For the most part, she was spot on as far as sizing, except for now. Even though she is only 2.5, her 2T's are all too short. She can't wear a lot of her 3T's though because she is in the 50th percentile for her weight so the 2's fit her perfect in the waist, but the 3's fit in the height.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No. Go away.



  This is me, leaving.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This is me, leaving.



I made him sad.   Come back, Fru.


----------



## Ferret

Such callousness! 

How is the hive today?


----------



## Aurora

Aurora is tired, but I think that will be par for the course for quite a long time to come. I have done 2/3 of Korbin's laundry. Just for the heck of it, I counted all of his 0-3 month outfits....he has 35. And those are just the ones that are already washed and that doesn't count things like the little onesies and all of his pj's, etc. I couldn't have returned any of them either for various reasons including many are hand me downs. The thing with baby clothes though, is that (so long as you know how to do laundry) they all still look brand new because outfits only get worn a couple times!

I am still so far behind. But right now I have to go smack my dog because he is really pissing me off.....


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning hivers!


----------



## hafrogman

Hello, everybody.



hi, Dr. Nick!


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning my good amphibian. :bow:


----------



## Aurora

I need caffeine.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need caffeine.



Who doesn't?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning my good amphibian. :bow:



Heya shroom.

:bow chicka bow wow:


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need caffeine.




You me both ma'am.   

[Off to grab a cup of sludge.]


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heya shroom.
> 
> :bow chicka bow wow:




Bow chicka bow wow?   

Never mind! I didn't ask that!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need caffeine.




Oh ... and another thing ma'am:

GOOD MORNING!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bow chicka bow wow?
> 
> Never mind! I didn't ask that!



Probably for the best.


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... and another thing ma'am:
> 
> MORNING!



Geez man, not so loud.


----------



## The_Warlock

Never give a Shrieker coffee....

Mornin...

I don't need caffeine, already had it. I just need to not be at work...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Never give a Shrieker coffee....



He'll only want a biscotti.


Hmmm, Starbucks children's books. . .
If you give a mouse a triple non-fat soy espresso latte. . .
I'm going to be rich!


			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I just need to not be at work...



...

Who doesn't?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who doesn't?




People who already aren't...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Never give a Shrieker coffee....




SIGGED!

ROFL!!!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> People who already aren't...



Philosophical conundrum.

Just because I HAVE oxygen, that doesn't mean I stop needing it to live.  I don't need MORE. . . but I still need it in general, true?

Thus, even when I am at home, I need (at a very visceral level) to not be at work.  Luckily I am.  I don't need to leave work, I just need to not be there.


----------



## Aurora

My brain hurts. I need more caffeine and more sleep in order to ponder philosophical conundrums.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My brain hurts. I need more caffeine and more sleep in order to ponder philosophical conundrums.




Hmm ... I hope you separate the two by a worthy space of time lest one interfere with the other.


----------



## Aurora

Back to doing laundry and cleaning house I go!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Philosophical conundrum.
> 
> Just because I HAVE oxygen, that doesn't mean I stop needing it to live.  I don't need MORE. . . but I still need it in general, true?
> 
> Thus, even when I am at home, I need (at a very visceral level) to not be at work.  Luckily I am.  I don't need to leave work, I just need to not be there.




Wha?   

[Goes to get another cup of coffee....]


----------



## hafrogman

I had a Hive.

But I killed it.

 


*Insert LolCat here*


----------



## Mycanid

ah ha! Still here!


----------



## hafrogman

Yay!


I'm not quite dead, sir.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Philosophical conundrum.
> 
> Just because I HAVE oxygen, that doesn't mean I stop needing it to live.  I don't need MORE. . . but I still need it in general, true?
> 
> Thus, even when I am at home, I need (at a very visceral level) to not be at work.  Luckily I am.  I don't need to leave work, I just need to not be there.




Not the same form of need, thus philosophically speaking, irrelevant to the stated need and the state at which it is not needed. 

Low post turnaround time, another symptom of being at work when there is work.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ....Low post turnaround time, another symptom of being at work when there is work.




True ... I admit it to be true.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not the same form of need, thus philosophically speaking, irrelevant to the stated need and the state at which it is not needed.



Hmmm.  Of course, it all makes perfect sense now.

*joins the others in the quest for caffeine*
*only not really, because I'm trying to cut back, because I'm addicted*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Back to doing laundry and cleaning house I go!



NOOO!! I just got here.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Of course, it all makes perfect sense now.
> 
> *joins the others in the quest for caffeine*
> *only not really, because I'm trying to cut back, because I'm addicted*




That's ok, I'm tolerant...

(Of caffeine, since I've built up a tolerance and it has limited benefit/effect for me)


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> NOOO!! I just got here.




SABOTAGE....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> SABOTAGE....



Bad fungus, sabotaging poor Aeson.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bad fungus, sabotaging poor Aeson.




No, no, no, no.   

I meant the SITUATION was a sabotage. I don't THINK I had anything to do with it....   

I think....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bad fungus, sabotaging poor Aeson.



After all the advice and help I gave him at CM.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No, no, no, no.
> 
> I meant the SITUATION was a sabotage. I don't THINK I had anything to do with it....
> 
> I think....



Hmmm, maybe it was me then.

Bad Frogman!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's ok, I'm tolerant...
> 
> (Of caffeine, since I've built up a tolerance and it has limited benefit/effect for me)



Caffeine has little effect on me as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> After all the advice and help I gave him at CM.




I don't think I did it though ... did I?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe it was me then.
> 
> Bad Frogman!




Hmm ... I don't think it was you either.  :\ 

If you ask me ... I think it was Galeros' fault....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Caffeine has little effect on me as well.




Drat. Well ... if you come and visit coffee won't help you much when you get dragged out of bed to greet the rising sun at 3:45 am then....  :\


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, maybe it was me then.
> 
> Bad Frogman!



I blame Goldmoon. I think I need to spank her.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat. Well ... if you come and visit coffee won't help you much when you get dragged out of bed to greet the rising sun at 3:45 am then....  :\



You will be met with a baseball bat if you tried that.   Ok not really.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... I don't think it was you either.  :\



It could have been me, he didn't give me any help or support at CM.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> If you ask me ... I think it was Galeros' fault....



Ick.  Has Galeros been squirting again?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You will be met with a baseball bat if you tried that.   Ok not really.




Ah this nefarious flying creature that attends baseball games.... Your familiar perchance?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I blame Goldmoon. I think I need to spank her.



Well then, we seem to have reached a consensus.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat. Well ... if you come and visit coffee won't help you much when you get dragged out of bed to greet the rising sun at 3:45 am then....  :\



My urge to fly around the country visiting Hiveminders has suddenly faded. . .  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah this nefarious flying creature that attends baseball games.... Your familiar perchance?



Yes it is.


----------



## Mycanid

Aha! A large cup of Greek coffee. Consolations have arrived.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My urge to fly around the country visiting Hiveminders has suddenly faded. . .  :\




What?! Not an early riser eh?   

Phooey.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes it is.




Don't tell me ... it's name is "babe"?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What?! Not an early riser eh?



Not THAT early.

And besides, I may be up at 5:30 every morning, but I don't have to LIKE it.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't tell me ... it's name is "babe"?  :\



Babe the baseball bat?

No, I think it should be named 'Corky'.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Don't tell me ... it's name is "babe"?  :\



Slugger


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not THAT early.
> 
> And besides, I may be up at 5:30 every morning, but I don't have to LIKE it.   :\




You should DEFINITELY come and visit me then. Hey - we can go out into the woods and collect mushrooms still moistened with the evening dew!

Now how could you say no to that?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Slugger




Speaking of which ... maybe you could help me go to the garden and pull the slugs and snails off of the lettuce and kale. May as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Bad fungus.

Too much fun!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Speaking of which ... maybe you could help me go to the garden and pull the slugs and snails off of the lettuce and kale. May as well.



Work on my vacation?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Work on my vacation?




That isn't work my good sir. 

It's fun!

Especially when the slugs begin singing back to you.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You should DEFINITELY come and visit me then. Hey - we can go out into the woods and collect mushrooms still moistened with the evening dew!
> 
> Now how could you say no to that?



Walking in the woods is nice, collecting fungus not so much.  I'm not going to eat them, so really it would just be needless cruelty.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Walking in the woods is nice, collecting fungus not so much.  I'm not going to eat them, so really it would just be needless cruelty.




Awww ... the chicken of the woods is just WAITING for your cheery countenance to come over the mountainside in search of itself Hafrog....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Especially when the slugs begin singing back to you.



I'd say you must have been watching Flushed Away, except I know you weren't.

Singing Slugs!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'd say you must have been watching Flushed Away, except I know you weren't.
> 
> Singing Slugs!




Flushed Away?

Never heard of it. Is it a movie?  :\ 

But the slugs DO sing. They do a killer version of "I dream of Jeannie with the light brown hair...."


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> the chicken of the woods



Squirrel?

Squirrel Kebab
Squirrel Sandwich
Squirrel Burger
Squirrel Tacos
Squirrel Soufle
Squirrel Milkshake
Squirrel ala King
Squirrel a L'orange
Squirrel Nuggets. . .


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Flushed Away?
> 
> Never heard of it. Is it a movie?  :\



Yes.

A good one too, but the singing slugs steal the show.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Squirrel?
> 
> Squirrel Kebab
> Squirrel Sandwich
> Squirrel Burger
> Squirrel Tacos
> Squirrel Soufle
> Squirrel Milkshake
> Squirrel ala King
> Squirrel a L'orange
> Squirrel Nuggets. . .




No - nickname of a mushroom.

Lots of squirrels around here ... but ever since the recent Willy Wonka movie I don't do anything nasty to squirrels ... ever.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ... but ever since the recent Willy Wonka movie I don't do anything nasty to squirrels ... ever.



Nuts.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That isn't work my good sir.
> 
> It's fun!
> 
> Especially when the slugs begin singing back to you.



I think I'd rather pick the shrooms. Do they get you high?


----------



## Mycanid

Lessee ... the last time I checked ... it was at ... 26%.

Okay.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Lessee ... the last time I checked ... it was at ... 26%.
> 
> Okay.



26% high?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 26% high?



 26% _finished_.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 26% _finished_.



With . . . . ?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> With . . . . ?




Now it's 51% ... I am uploading some changes to a website.  

And if you ask me ... I'd say that being a local may not be a entirely raw deal for you either. It'd make sense at least....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And if you ask me ... I'd say that being a local may not be a entirely raw deal for you either. It'd make sense at least....



Being a local what?
I'm a local here, it seems to work out for me, as the only alternative to being a local somewhere is being nomadic.

Not much for Nomes.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Being a local what?
> I'm a local here, it seems to work out for me, as the only alternative to being a local somewhere is being nomadic.
> 
> Not much for Nomes.




A local living in the Scarlet Islands or even Fort Torgmorn.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> A local living in the Scarlet Islands or even Fort Torgmorn.



Wow. . . you win a random apple award for that segue from nowhere.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow. . . you win a random apple award for that segue from nowhere.




{CRUNCH!}

Thanks. Too bad there isn't any smoked gouda cheese to eat the apple with around here...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> {CRUNCH!}
> 
> Thanks. Too bad there isn't any smoked gouda cheese to eat the apple with around here...



*shrug*  Ask the squirrels to put in a special requisition order to the rats.


----------



## Mycanid

Lololol!!!

SOOOOO 80's!

I love the Art of Noise!   

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IWaEeHPEGds


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> {CRUNCH!}
> 
> Thanks. Too bad there isn't any smoked gouda cheese to eat the apple with around here...



MMmmm I love gouda cheese. I bought a whole ring of it when I was in the Netherlands. I let my friend pack it with her stuff and she put it in with liquid or something and it got ruined on the trip home. I was SO MAD! In retrospect, I am sure we could have cut away the bad parts and still had good cheese, but I was 18.....what do you expect? We just threw it away.


----------



## Mycanid

Yessiree - Smoked Gouda Cheese is DEFINITELY my favorite.

After that? Prolly Sheep's Feta Cheese. Hmm.


----------



## Aeson

I don't think I've had gouda. My experience with cheese is limited. :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think I've had gouda. My experience with cheese is limited. :\




Hmm ... we'll have to do something about that.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora wanna come to the CM chat room? The shroom is talking smack about you.


















ok not really. I'm just trying to get you to join us.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... we'll have to do something about that.



You don't make your own cheese do you?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't make your own cheese do you?




Some time back ... no more.

Unfortunately the goats both dies in childbirth.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora wanna come to the CM chat room? The shroom is talking smack about you.... ok not really. I'm just trying to get you to join us.




Just making an occasional pun is all.   

Nothing new.


----------



## hafrogman

Hey, no fair trying to lure Aurora away to whatver sordid discussions are ongoing at CM.


...


There's a perfectly good supply of sordid discussions right here.


----------



## Aurora

Aurora doesn't have time to chat. She is fighting with Sallie Mae and trying to get her student loans consolidated. I really hate Sallie Mae.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey, no fair trying to lure Aurora away to whatver sordid discussions are ongoing at CM.
> ...
> There's a perfectly good supply of sordid discussions right here.




I did no such thing! *innocent - yet again!*


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora doesn't have time to chat. She is fighting with Sallie Mae and trying to get her student loans consolidated. I really hate Sallie Mae.




Sallie Mae? Dare I ask?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sallie Mae? Dare I ask?




It's the name of the government sponsored school/college loan system/organization...

EDIT: They can be a real bunch of twits sometimes, but the rates are so low that you deal with them rather than take out personal loans.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Aurora doesn't have time to chat.



Hand me down my walkin' cane
Hand me down my hat
Hurry now and don't be late
'Cause we ain't got time to chat
You and me we're goin' out
To catch the latest sound
Guranteed to blow your mind
So high you won't come down

Hey, y'all prepare yourself
For the Rubberband man
You never heard a sound
Like the rubberband man
You're bound to lose control
When the Rubberband starts to jam.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I did no such thing! *innocent - yet again!*



No, that was Aeson.

Stop protesting your own innocence when other people are accused.

It's suspicious.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's the name of the government sponsored school/college loan system/organization...
> 
> EDIT: They can be a real bunch of twits sometimes, but the rates are so low that you deal with them rather than take out personal loans.




Ahh ... that makes sense.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hand me down my walkin' cane
> Hand me down my hat
> Hurry now and don't be late
> 'Cause we ain't got time to chat
> You and me we're goin' out
> To catch the latest sound
> Guranteed to blow your mind
> So high you won't come down
> 
> Hey, y'all prepare yourself
> For the Rubberband man
> You never heard a sound
> Like the rubberband man
> You're bound to lose control
> When the Rubberband starts to jam.




Fungus pulls out the fiddle!

*Begins to play*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, that was Aeson.
> 
> Stop protesting your own innocence when other people are accused.
> 
> It's suspicious.




I do NOT protest my innocence! How dare you?! What are you talking about?  


****


[Can't hold it in anymore and burst out laughing]


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's suspicious.




I think the shroom doth protest too much...

Must be an underground member of the Shroomafia.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think the shroom doth protest too much...
> 
> Must be an underground member of the Shroomafia.




Ask Aeson about that....


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ask Aeson about that....




Sounds like a new euphemism for pleading the 5th...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds like a new euphemism for pleading the 5th...




Nope ... he is the only one who has wormed out a shred of info from me about anything in that general realm.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nope ... he is the only one who has wormed out a shred of info from me about anything in that general realm.




So, you're a Fungal Complaint Thug?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, you're a Fungal Complaint Thug?




Hmm ... never thought of it to be phrased that way ... even if I am not one.

BTW ... ever heard of the dead man's foot?


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... and hafrog was lamenting that HE killed the hive?  :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... never thought of it to be phrased that way ... even if I am not one.
> 
> BTW ... ever heard of the dead man's foot?




It's a type of mushroom?

I've heard the term, but don't know anything about it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... and hafrog was lamenting that HE killed the hive?  :\




Slow

Post

Turn

Around


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's a type of mushroom?
> 
> I've heard the term, but don't know anything about it.




Yes it is ... [of course]   

Here's a link fyi ... http://www.mykoweb.com/CAF/species/Pisolithus_tinctorius.html


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Slow
> 
> Post
> 
> Turn
> 
> Around




tgif this week warlock?

Nice weekend planned perchance?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I think the shroom doth protest too much...
> 
> Must be an underground member of the Shroomafia.



Now, Eddie.  Can I call you Eddie?

. . .

Last week you borrowed five truffles from a mutual aquaintance of ours.  Mr. Portabello is most distressed that you have failed to pay him the promised interest.  Now, far be it from us to question your dedication to repayment.  I'm sure you're most anxious to render unto Mr. Portabello what is rightfully his.

However.  It is bad for business if Mr. Portabello is seen to be not collecting his debts.  And that's what this is about.  Business.

So, do you have the truffles?  Or are we going to have to break your root structure?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now, Eddie.  Can I call you Eddie?
> 
> . . .
> 
> Last week you borrowed five truffles from a mutual aquaintance of ours.  Mr. Portabello is most distressed that you have failed to pay him the promised interest.  Now, far be it from us to question your dedication to repayment.  I'm sure you're most anxious to render unto Mr. Portabello what is rightfully his.
> 
> However.  It is bad for business if Mr. Portabello is seen to be not collecting his debts.  And that's what this is about.  Business.
> 
> So, do you have the truffles?  Or are we going to have to break your root structure?




ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... and hafrog was lamenting that HE killed the hive?  :\



Sorry.  Actually had to work.

*sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

The revenge of life, eh?

No complaints I suppose ... just carryin on.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> tgif this week warlock?
> 
> Nice weekend planned perchance?




Definitely TGIF. More importantly - NOTHING PLANNED. (Except the standard Sunday night game)

Oy, had enough of idjit respondents, and idjitic interviewers....which makes for more and plenty work.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey warlock ... new avatar. Nice. 

Long week eh? ... Yeah ... I have had a long one too. *sigh*

I'm going to LA next week for a while to help set up/upgrade some company offices down there. Will be nice to be in "civilization" for a while.


----------



## Aurora

Oy! Aurora has had 3 contractions in a row at 5 min apart! 

I am gonna go drink a big glass of water and go lay down. This has to be a false alarm. It's too early! I'm not ready yet!

Later hive.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oy! Aurora has had 3 contractions in a row at 5 min apart!
> 
> I am gonna go drink a big glass of water and go lay down. This has to be a false alarm. It's too early! I'm not ready yet!
> 
> Later hive.




Oyy....


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oy! Aurora has had 3 contractions in a row at 5 min apart!
> 
> I am gonna go drink a big glass of water and go lay down. This has to be a false alarm. It's too early! I'm not ready yet!
> 
> Later hive.




No need to panic. The very same thing happened to my S/O.

Just remain calm and if it continues to be regular _then_ it may be labor.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No need to panic. The very same thing happened to my S/O.
> 
> Just remain calm and if it continues to be regular _then_ it may be labor.




Hey there sir! 

How are you today?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yessiree - Smoked Gouda Cheese is DEFINITELY my favorite.
> 
> After that? Prolly Sheep's Feta Cheese. Hmm.




When I was head of security for a certain hotel I got free mini goudas all the time from the kitchen and "gourmet" crackers. Mmmmmm!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there sir!
> 
> How are you today?




Fair to Partly Cloudy.


----------



## Mycanid

I was pretty cloudy (even stormy) the past few days ... but things have blown over finally.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was pretty cloudy (even stormy) the past few days ... but things have blown over finally.




Very good.

I have several "meh" things going on at the moment. Not one of them is *so* bad but with there powers combined I am starting to feel it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was pretty cloudy (even stormy) the past few days ... but things have blown over finally.



We had a heck of a storm last night.  Hmmm, with any luck it should hit California today.      Just so I can share.

I presume it was a monsoon storm, blowing north-west.  If not, it could be on it's way to New Mexco by now, oh well.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Very good.
> 
> I have several "meh" things going on at the moment. Not one of them is *so* bad but with there powers combined I am starting to feel it.




Ganging up on ya eh? 

Yeah ... I know how THAT feels.    Usually due to the ole trigger switch....

Usually a single "trigger switch" somewhere in one. If you find it and flick it the rest of the things that make you go "meh" suddenly become defused somehow....

Strange thing ... but makes sense kinda.  :\


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We had a heck of a storm last night.  Hmmm, with any luck it should hit California today.      Just so I can share.
> 
> I presume it was a monsoon storm, blowing north-west.  If not, it could be on it's way to New Mexco by now, oh well.





I really enjoy actual storms of up to the non mass-damaging sort. 

I used to sit out on my porch and watch the thunderstorms all the time as a kid.


----------



## hafrogman

hero4hire said:
			
		

> with their powers combined I am starting to feel it.



...

You're being attacked by Captain Planet?  The bastard!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We had a heck of a storm last night.  Hmmm, with any luck it should hit California today.      Just so I can share.
> 
> I presume it was a monsoon storm, blowing north-west.  If not, it could be on it's way to New Mexco by now, oh well.




I was actually speaking of what was going on inside me ... but hey, I'd LOVE a storm to blow through here. Cool things down even more!    [Mycanid loves cold weather]


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I really enjoy actual storms of up to the non mass-damaging sort.
> 
> I used to sit out on my porch and watch the thunderstorms all the time as a kid.




Until the tornado blew the tree by the second story porch....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> You're being attacked by Captain Planet?  The bastard!




Sabotage!


----------



## hafrogman

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I really enjoy actual storms of up to the non mass-damaging sort.
> 
> I used to sit out on my porch and watch the thunderstorms all the time as a kid.



This was a non-mass-damaging sort I guess.  Not a tornado anyways, but certainly a damaging one.  Much with the blown over trees this morning.  Someone probably lost a roof, it seems to happen every time we get a windstorm.

The other problem is the dust.  Lots of dust.  My pool was brown this morning  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was actually speaking of what was going on inside me ...



Oh. . .

So it was a METAPHOR.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh. . .
> 
> So it was a METAPHOR.




Yes ... for what? *innocent*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This was a non-mass-damaging sort I guess.  Not a tornado anyways, but certainly a damaging one.  Much with the blown over trees this morning.  Someone probably lost a roof, it seems to happen every time we get a windstorm.
> 
> The other problem is the dust.  Lots of dust.  My pool was brown this morning  :\




When I was driving back from Illinois to your neck o the woods Hafrog we stopped at a gas station on the freeway in far northern.

We got out of the car to gas up and after I was done I saw a lot of people looking off into the distance. SO I also looked. A beautiful rainbow was there. I went for my camera. Then in the distance I noticed a twister.

We immediately got back in the car and drove away real fast.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> When I was driving back from Illinois to your neck o the woods Hafrog we stopped at a gas station on the freeway in far northern.
> 
> We got out of the car to gas up and after I was done I saw a lot of people looking off into the distance. SO I also looked. A beautiful rainbow was there. I went for my camera. Then in the distance I noticed a twister.
> 
> We immediately got back in the car and drove away real fast.



Yeah, we don't get many tornados here in Arizona, and when we do, they don't last.  Honestly, people get so excited . . . I think they're blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, we don't get many tornados here in Arizona, and when we do, they don't last.  Honestly, people get so excited . . . I think they're blowing it out of proportion.




  Indeed....


----------



## Mycanid

So whaddaya say Hafrog?

[And don't say :ribbit:....]


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ganging up on ya eh?
> 
> Yeah ... I know how THAT feels.    Usually due to the ole trigger switch....
> 
> Usually a single "trigger switch" somewhere in one. If you find it and flick it the rest of the things that make you go "meh" suddenly become defused somehow....
> 
> Strange thing ... but makes sense kinda.  :\




Well the first thing is lack of sleep.

The Baby is a Joy, but only 2 hours a night of sleep starts to take its toll.

Work is undergoing major changes with dozens of new people coming in, workers all about changing stuff around. Also its the "National Car Show" this weekend which means dozens of people wanting to use the parking lot out here as a party zone for drinking and showing off thier Hot Rods. So I am constantly either holding doors for people, signing them in, baby-sitting them, and then once that dies down, going out into the parking lot and playing Bad Guy to a bunch of drunks partying. When one group leaves, another shows up 15 minutes later....I don't know why people choose to drink in business parking lots....

My S/O's disability never got sent in, or got lost, or whatever, so money is scarce. Not enough to even cover monthly bills, so there is a gradual creep of owing money and NO fun money.

My birthday is monday, my S/O wants me to give her money that we dont have to buy me a gift...I'd rather just pay the bills and maybe sleep in a day??? 4 hours straight maybe???

So instead her family decides to make me dinner. NICE! But that gets blown to hell because a cousin dies and the funeral is on??? MONDAY! So I will be at a funeral on my birthday instead. (it is selfish of me, but I can deal with no presents, but I did not want to spend the day at a funeral and functions after.)

I had a new game arranged to play on saturdays where I'd finally get to play a system I like FTF, but all parties involved are flaking, so my weeks of campaign planning are down the tube..

BAH! as I said not one thing is that bad....


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Until the tornado blew the tree by the second story porch....




It was actually just a "wind storm" that blew the tree past the second story porch. But I decided to go in at that point yes...Lots of trees down that time...


----------



## Mycanid

National Car Show again!    I remember you talking about that last year.

Yeah ... friend of mine said that kids are wonderful, but for the first 7 years you just have to expect to have no life whatsoever as you pour it all into the children.... Then things start to "pick up" a bit.

A four hour nap sounds nice!   

I'll be on my way to LA on Monday ... maybe I will send you an email when I get there, if I can.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> It was actually just a "wind storm" that blew the tree past the second story porch. But I decided to go in at that point yes...Lots of trees down that time...




One man's tornado is another man's wind storm?  :\ 

What about Barry Park?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> So whaddaya say Hafrog?
> 
> [And don't say :ribbit:....]



What do I say about what?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What do I say about what?




COming from the Scarlet Isles or Fort Torgmorn of course!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> COming from the Scarlet Isles or Fort Torgmorn of course!



Scarlet Isles, I think.  I put up the basic outline of my concept in that thread for RCK.  Since nobody objected, I'll go with that.  Write it up this weekend, maybe.


----------



## Mycanid

Hooray!   

You're the amphibian, Hafrog!


----------



## Mycanid

Hey Hafrog ... just looked over your revised history intro ... good stuff.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You're the amphibian, Hafrog!



I long to create a crossover/sequel to Finding Forrester and Teen Wolf.

Just so I can hear Sean Connery say the words,
_"You're the dog now, man!"_

This will mean nothing to Mycanid, but maybe someone will come by and appreciate my dream.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey Hafrog ... just looked over your revised history intro ... good stuff.



Wow, that was like, so last week.  For sure.

I'll keep that part, set it on the Scarlet Isles, describe my father's adventury past, my own journey into discovery and to the mainland.  Whee.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I long to create a crossover/sequel to Finding Forrester and Teen Wolf.
> 
> Just so I can hear Sean Connery say the words,
> _"You're the dog now, man!"_
> 
> This will mean nothing to Mycanid, but maybe someone will come by and appreciate my dream.




[Scratches cap, puzzled]

You're right ... no clue....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, that was like, so last week.  For sure.
> 
> I'll keep that part, set it on the Scarlet Isles, describe my father's adventury past, my own journey into discovery and to the mainland.  Whee.




[Thunderous applause bursts forth from a colony of mycanids sounding like 20,000 people golf clapping!]


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Scratches cap, puzzled]
> 
> You're right ... no clue....  :\




File it under "Things you are better off not knowing."

For me it is filed under "Movies Sean Connery never should have done" right next to Highlander II


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> File it under "Things you are better off not knowing."
> 
> For me it is filed under "Movies Sean Connery never should have done" right next to Highlander II




Ignorance just getting more and more blissful, I guess!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Scratches cap, puzzled]
> 
> You're right ... no clue....  :\



Because I feel generous. . . or because nobody else is around to revel in my glory.

[sblock=The Joke]Finding Forrester is a movie about an aspiring African American writer who attempts to balance his dream with his troubled life among the inner city urban landscape.  He finds an unlikely mentor in the character played by Sean Connery (a famous Scottish actor) who is a well known, but extremely reclusive author (Last name: Forrester).  The young writer pushes against Forrester's initial reticence and eventually strikes up a friendship over their common love of writing.

At one point in the movie, Sean Connery's character congratulates the young man, and in an effort to emulate the urban slang of the street kids, declares that,

"You're the man now, dog!"

For whatever reason, this phrase, uttered by Sean Connery, inspired a web phenomenom by which an image or small clip from the movie was tiled over and over again on a webpage along with the sound byte on a continuous loop.  See Wikipedia for further information on this phenomenon.

Teen Wolf (and Teen Wolf Too) are movies from the 80's, the initial starring Michael J. Fox (a well known young actor of the time, now disabled with Parkinson's Disease).  The basic premise of the films is that a young highschool student (a teen, if you will) gets bitten by a werewolf, and contracts lycanthropy.  Thus becoming a wolf (a member of the canid family, thus related to a dog) under the full moon.

The humorous juxtaposition of these two movies produces a young, teenaged writer who contracts lycanthropy, inspiring his mentor to declare that,

"you're the dog now, man!"

A witty twist on the original phrase uttered by Sean Connery.[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Highlander II



Silly Hero for Hire.  There's no Highlander II.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Silly Hero for Hire.  There's no Highlander II.




Even I remember the Highlander 2 movie....  :\

Advertisements of it in video stores, at least....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Even I remember the Highlander 2 movie....  :\



Nope, you must be mistaken.  There is no such movie as Highlander 2 (or II) or any variation thereof.


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Silly Hero for Hire.  There's no Highlander II.




Tell that to the _spinning ceiling fan of death _ that haunts me to this day!


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Because I feel generous. . . or because nobody else is around to revel in my glory.
> 
> [sblock=The Joke]Finding Forrester is a movie about an aspiring African American writer who attempts to balance his dream with his troubled life among the inner city urban landscape.  He finds an unlikely mentor in the character played by Sean Connery (a famous Scottish actor) who is a well known, but extremely reclusive author (Last name: Forrester).  The young writer pushes against Forrester's initial reticence and eventually strikes up a friendship over their common love of writing.
> 
> At one point in the movie, Sean Connery's character congratulates the young man, and in an effort to emulate the urban slang of the street kids, declares that,
> 
> "You're the man now, dog!"
> 
> For whatever reason, this phrase, uttered by Sean Connery, inspired a web phenomenom by which an image or small clip from the movie was tiled over and over again on a webpage along with the sound byte on a continuous loop.  See Wikipedia for further information on this phenomenon.
> 
> Teen Wolf (and Teen Wolf Too) are movies from the 80's, the initial starring Michael J. Fox (a well known young actor of the time, now disabled with Parkinson's Disease).  The basic premise of the films is that a young highschool student (a teen, if you will) gets bitten by a werewolf, and contracts lycanthropy.  Thus becoming a wolf (a member of the canid family, thus related to a dog) under the full moon.
> 
> The humorous juxtaposition of these two movies produces a young, teenaged writer who contracts lycanthropy, inspiring his mentor to declare that,
> 
> "you're the dog now, man!"
> 
> A witty twist on the original phrase uttered by Sean Connery.[/sblock]




Toldja you were better off not knowing.... :\


----------



## hafrogman

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Tell that to the _spinning ceiling fan of death _ that haunts me to this day!



You're just delusional.

Just like After M*A*S*H and Canada, it's one of those things that some people seem to think exist, but really, really, They Don't.  It's better this way.


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You're just delusional.
> 
> Just like After M*A*S*H and Canada, it's one of those things that some people seem to think exist, but really, really, They Don't.  It's better this way.




Ah yes AfterMASH...and Halloween III too.

Unfortunately I am like Psycho-Pirate after Crisis on Infinite Earths. I still remember...and it is driving me MAD!


----------



## hafrogman

hero4hire said:
			
		

> ...and it is driving me MAD!




 


not a long trip.     

*Smile* and *Nod*
*Smile* and *Nod*


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... forgot about the whole crisis on infinite earths thing....


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> not a long trip.
> 
> *Smile* and *Nod*
> *Smile* and *Nod*




Unfortunately it is uphill....Both ways!

and I took the scenic route....


----------



## Mycanid

Kay then folks ... I am signing off for the evening. I will talk to you guys later on.

Adios!


----------



## Ferret

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nope, you must be mistaken.  There is no such movie as Highlander 2 (or II) or any variation thereof.




But I'm sur...*muffled silence*

I'm too young to know any better.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kay then folks ... I am signing off for the evening. I will talk to you guys later on.
> 
> Adios!




Latah Hatah!


----------



## Ferret

Nighty-OOOOOHHHhhh guys.


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> But I'm sur...*muffled silence*
> 
> I'm too young to know any better.



Yes . . . you have learned well.

Just keep it that way.


----------



## Aurora

I agree. There was no Highlander 2. It doesn't exist. 

False alarm on the labor thing. (I expect it to happen a couple more times.) Good thing too. I don't have time this weekend to have a baby. LOL

Now if this headache would go away!

I am going to bed. Night hive!


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree. There was no Highlander 2. It doesn't exist.





There is no spoon??


----------



## hero4hire

Time to wrap it up until the Morrow.

Fare Thee Well Hive!


----------



## Mycanid

Evening folks ... DRAT!    ... missed hero....


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Evening folks ... DRAT!    ... missed hero....




HA! Tricked you! (Actually I am wrapping up at work...  :\  )


----------



## Mycanid

TA DA! [pulls up a sofa to sit on and a deep armchair for hero to sit on]

You take the remote.


----------



## Mycanid

AH well - signing off. See ya later on!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> TA DA! [pulls up a sofa to sit on and a deep armchair for hero to sit on]
> 
> You take the remote.




<<sigh>> the good ole days

Nite folks


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm hungry.


----------



## Mycanid

Pop! Goes the weasel???


----------



## Aurora

2am and I am awake. *sigh*
I did catch up on Burn Notice though. 

"No secrets. I just really like yogurt."

I now remember where I know Donovan from. I think someone mentioned it here, but for some reason it didn't ring any bells until dshai jogged my memory. That show "Touching Evil". I remember now how it only lasted one season and we were sorely disappointed when it was canceled. I can even recall the scene where he was in this house on a cliff standing in front of a huge glass window and he gets shot and falls out the window, left for dead. They did the flashback quite a few times if I remember correctly. 

All I know is that Bruce Campbell freaking rocks in this new show. I don't think anyone could play that part better than him.


----------



## Aurora

And with that, I am going to head back to bed and try to sleep. I'll be so happy when I can sleep on my stomach again. _Curse_ my parents for making me a stomach sleeper!!!


----------



## Ferret

I have 7 hours of work starting in about 25 minutes. Ugh. Still could be worse! At least I have a party to go to tonight!


----------



## Ferret

Aurora said:
			
		

> And with that, I am going to head back to bed and try to sleep. I'll be so happy when I can sleep on my stomach again. _Curse_ my parents for making me a stomach sleeper!!!



How did they force that?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I now remember where I know Donovan from. I think someone mentioned it here, but for some reason it didn't ring any bells until dshai jogged my memory. That show "Touching Evil". I remember now how it only lasted one season and we were sorely disappointed when it was canceled. I can even recall the scene where he was in this house on a cliff standing in front of a huge glass window and he gets shot and falls out the window, left for dead. They did the flashback quite a few times if I remember correctly.





Might have been me.  I REALLY liked that show.  Sad that it was cancelled and it doesn't seem like they're going to put the show on dvd either.


----------



## megamania

allo Hive.   How are folks?


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> How did they force that?



Hereditary trait?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> 2am and I am awake. *sigh*
> I did catch up on Burn Notice though.
> 
> "No secrets. I just really like yogurt."
> 
> I now remember where I know Donovan from. I think someone mentioned it here, but for some reason it didn't ring any bells until dshai jogged my memory. That show "Touching Evil". I remember now how it only lasted one season and we were sorely disappointed when it was canceled. I can even recall the scene where he was in this house on a cliff standing in front of a huge glass window and he gets shot and falls out the window, left for dead. They did the flashback quite a few times if I remember correctly.
> 
> All I know is that Bruce Campbell freaking rocks in this new show. I don't think anyone could play that part better than him.




Okay ... Da fungus is REAL confused now. 

Morning folks!


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> How did they force that?



A parent has a lot to do with how their child sleeps. When they are babies, you choose to either lay them on their stomach or lay them on their back to sleep. Typically, stomach is a lot more comfortable for babies, so if you start them out that way, they will more than likely remain stomach sleepers. That doesn't mean that once a child learns to roll (usually around 3 mos before they do it really well), that they won't decide for themselves. 

When I was a baby, the experts said to put your baby on their stomach to sleep. Makes it so if they spit up they won't drown in it because they don't have the head control to move their head to the side to spit up. Now, experts say that stomach sleeping contributes to SIDS (Sudden Infant Death Syndrome), and you should put them on their back to sleep. It changes every few years back and forth. 

*cue rainbow*
"The More you Know"


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Might have been me.  I REALLY liked that show.  Sad that it was cancelled and it doesn't seem like they're going to put the show on dvd either.



I am sure they will. It will just take awhile. Heck, I saw one show they put on DVD that had only actually televised 3 episodes.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> allo Hive.   How are folks?




Morning Mega.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hereditary trait?




Hey there Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Today has been an insanely boring day so far. I need entertainment.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Today has been an insanely boring day so far. I need entertainment.




Hmm ... dunno if I can really provide any.   

Tapdancing fungi? ::


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... dunno if I can really provide any.
> 
> Tapdancing fungi? ::



I thought I might try playing WOW for a little while. I'm hoping to get back into it. I haven't played in so long but I'm just not in to it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought I might try playing WOW for a little while. I'm hoping to get back into it. I haven't played in so long but I'm just not in to it.




You at home then - or do you whip out WoW at the store too?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You at home then - or do you whip out WoW at the store too?



I close at 12:15. That was 4 hours ago. I could play on my laptop if I wanted at the store but it doesn't run well.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... wish I could do something for you sir. 

I'm getting ready to go to LA myself.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... wish I could do something for you sir.
> 
> I'm getting ready to go to LA myself.



Have fun in LA.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have fun in LA.




Don't think it will be very "fun" per se ... hafta do computer setups for another office and stuff....

Not looking forward to it much.  :\


----------



## Aeson

At least you have something to keep you busy. I need a life.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you have something to keep you busy. I need a life.




Cheer up sir!


----------



## Mycanid

Kay then ... signing off of EW for the day. I'll see you all later!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you have something to keep you busy. I need a life.





Get a second full time job and you'll discover what not having a life is.


Relax.  Life works like a tide.  It ebbs and flows.  There are good days and there are low tides on the northern jersy coast.  It'll be better soon enough.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Kay then ... signing off of EW for the day. I'll see you all later!





Bye.    snifff sniff  fooooooomph!   un....un....until later......  (said in saddest most pathetic way I can muster )


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Get a second full time job and you'll discover what not having a life is.
> 
> 
> Relax.  Life works like a tide.  It ebbs and flows.  There are good days and there are low tides on the northern jersy coast.  It'll be better soon enough.



Even the manic depressive is trying to cheer me up.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Even the manic depressive is trying to cheer me up.



That is pretty funny.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That is pretty funny.



It is? The fact he's trying to cheer me up is funny?  

You changed your avatar. I like it.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you have something to keep you busy. I need a life.



Try PbP 

It's actualy very distracting.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Try PbP
> 
> It's actualy very distracting.



The last two times I tried one some crap blew up in my life. I'm still dealing with the chaos in my life right now. I've cut a lot of gaming out. My regular D&D game has been on hold. I've been too distracted with other things.


----------



## Bront

That's why LEB/LEW are good.  Low impact, easy to try, and they're prepared for players droping if you can't.

Given the amount of time you spend here in the hive, you can spare the 5-10 minutes to post in a PbP game in LEW.

The big time sink is creating a character, and that's not that bad.  I suggest a Katara


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You changed your avatar. I like it.



Thank you. So do I.


----------



## Mycanid

Evening you vicious individuals!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Evening you vicious individuals!



What are you doing here at this time of night? Are you at work?

Oh yeah, and hi!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Evening you vicious individuals!


----------



## hero4hire

man that even woke ME up!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> What are you doing here at this time of night? Are you at work?
> 
> Oh yeah, and hi!




Just came to grab something!      [Hee hee!] I will need it for my trip down to L.A. ... my Palm Pilot! Has all my contact data in it ya see.

Maybe I should ask what YOU are doing on at ... lessee ... 12:24 am your time? Oh wait ... mother of two year old and 7-8 months pregnant. Which equals very little regular hours of sleep. never mind.....   That explains THAT.


----------



## Mycanid

Heya hero! 

Very ... dramatic!

You always had a flair for gnomish razzmatazz insanity beneath all that placid exterior anyway.


----------



## Mycanid

New avatar I see Aurora.


----------



## Mycanid

By the way Bront - sent you a further PM at CM regarding what we were talking about.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya hero!
> 
> Very ... dramatic!
> 
> You always had a flair for gnomish razzmatazz insanity beneath all that placid exterior anyway.




Like a torchlight dimly seen behind layers of ancient ice.....

Thusly seen is my "gnomish razzmatazz".


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just came to grab something!      [Hee hee!] I will need it for my trip down to L.A. ... my Palm Pilot! Has all my contact data in it ya see.
> 
> Maybe I should ask what YOU are doing on at ... lessee ... 12:24 am your time? Oh wait ... mother of two year old and 7-8 months pregnant. Which equals very little regular hours of sleep. never mind.....   That explains THAT.



Actually now it is 1:42am. I am waiting for an auction on Ebay to end.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Like a torchlight dimly seen behind layers of ancient ice.....
> 
> Thusly seen is my "gnomish razzmatazz *insanity*".




FIFY!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Actually now it is 1:42am. I am waiting for an auction on Ebay to end.




Ahh ... that explains it even more!   

Can I ask what you are hoping to snatch up?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahh ... that explains it even more!
> 
> Can I ask what you are hoping to snatch up?



Baby stuff. I won an auction last night too. My parents bought me the baby's crib set at Babies R Us for $170, and gave me the receipt. I won the same set last night for $80 including shipping. So, I am gonna return the one they bought and have some extra money to spend on baby items


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> FIFY!




Did you just call me a poodle!!!!   

_Here Fify!!! Here Fify!!! Good girl!_


Man am I drunk from lack of sleep...


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Baby stuff. I won an auction last night too. My parents bought me the baby's crib set at Babies R Us for $170, and gave me the receipt. I won the same set last night for $80 including shipping. So, I am gonna return the one they bought and have some extra money to spend on baby items




NICE!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Baby stuff. I won an auction last night too. My parents bought me the baby's crib set at Babies R Us for $170, and gave me the receipt. I won the same set last night for $80 including shipping. So, I am gonna return the one they bought and have some extra money to spend on baby items




Over 50% off! Gots ta love bargains!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Did you just call me a poodle!!!!
> 
> _Here Fify!!! Here Fify!!! Good girl!_
> 
> 
> Man am I drunk from lack of sleep...




Well at least you are in good company with Aurora - who is also suffering from lack of sleep due to babies.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well at least you are in good company with Aurora - who is also suffering from lack of sleep due to babies.




Well I only have one that kept me up. Normally I can nap before my overnight shifts (at work right now) but Cadie wasn't having it.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Man am I drunk from lack of sleep...



It gets better. Kylee slept through the night by 6 weeks old. I am hoping Korbin does the same!


----------



## Dog Moon

Ahhhh, Runebound and then Arkham Horror.  What a great day, even if we did have to go WAY out of our way to buy the basic Runebound game...


----------



## Mycanid

Alright my dear lads and lasses - Hey there DogMoon!    - I should sign off for the evening. It is always a pleasure to see your smiling faces in here.

Hero - maybe for your birthday on Monday you will get to sleep!    be a nice treat, eh?

Talk to you all later!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hero - maybe for your birthday on Monday you will get to sleep!    be a nice treat, eh?




Unfortunately I get out of work at 8:30 am and then have to go to a funeral....


----------



## Aurora

That sucks Hero. 

Have a good trip Mycanid


----------



## Aurora

Won my auction! Night hive!


----------



## hero4hire

Nite


----------



## hero4hire

Time to go home and _maybe_ the little one will let me sleep....


----------



## Dog Moon

Everyone sleeping in?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Everyone sleeping in?



I had a terrible time sleeping last night. So, I took a nap from 10am till 12:30. I really needed it.


----------



## Aurora

Hey LOOK! The baby in my siggy has moved to the last picture! YAY! 

Sorry, it excites me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I had a terrible time sleeping last night. So, I took a nap from 10am till 12:30. I really needed it.




I hear ya.  I kind of want to take a nap, but I also want to stay until tonight because I don't really nap well.  If I'm tired and want an hour nap and go to sleep, nothing will prevent me from sleeping like 5 hours and then making it impossible for me to go to sleep at any decent time that night.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  I kind of want to take a nap, but I also want to stay until tonight because I don't really nap well.  If I'm tired and want an hour nap and go to sleep, nothing will prevent me from sleeping like 5 hours and then making it impossible for me to go to sleep at any decent time that night.



I am the same way. I need to take sleep where I can get it right now though. LOL


----------



## Aeson

I take hour long naps most every day these days. It seems to be right at 1 hour every time. 

Yay! Aurora you're getting so close. I think the whole hive is excited for you.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I get out of work at 8:30 am and then have to go to a funeral....




Uh - oh.

Who died? Anyone I know?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Everyone sleeping in?




In a what? Hammock? Bed? Bunkbed? Sleeping bag?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey LOOK! The baby in my siggy has moved to the last picture! YAY!
> 
> Sorry, it excites me.




[APPLAUSE!]


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> In a what? Hammock? Bed? Bunkbed? Sleeping bag?




Sleeping in LATE.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*Posting From My New Chair*

Hey Hivers How goes it? I'm doing good. Looking forward to The Dead Zone tonight.

If anyone remembers,my old Office Chair broke. I got a new one yesterday, with genuine leather.    The only other thing I have that is leather is my backpack, but that is semi-shot. Speaking of shots, here is one of my new chair:







The beautiful thing about it is that I bought it in store at a web only price: $150. I got it at Staples. It is so very comfortable.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uh - oh.
> 
> Who died? Anyone I know?



One of your threads at CM.


----------



## Dog Moon

Gah!  You know I'm bored when I'm listening to Michael Jackson on Youtube.

But seriously, the song from Free Willy rocked.  Or maybe it just kinda reminds me of when I watched that when I was a child and I think about the simplicity of life so long ago...


----------



## hero4hire

My first post on my birthday is #1969

which is funny because I was born in 1969.


----------



## Dog Moon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> My first post on my birthday is #1969
> 
> which is funny because I was born in 1969.




Creepy.


And happy b-day.


----------



## hero4hire

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Creepy.
> 
> 
> And happy b-day.




Thanks Dog.   

I will try.... :\


----------



## hero4hire

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The beautiful thing about it is that I bought it in store at a web only price: $150. I got it at Staples. It is so very comfortable.




Congrats on the chair.

I am glad I never have to pronounce your handle in real life, it always comes out _"Fruit Cocktail"_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Congrats on the chair.
> 
> I am glad I never have to pronounce your handle in real life, it always comes out _"Fruit Cocktail"_




Fru-KA-th-KA


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Fru-KA-th-KA




Tim-mee.

Dang, I just can't quite that right!


----------



## hero4hire

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Tim-mee.
> 
> Dang, I just can't quite that right!




Only my Grammy called me _Tim-mee_!


----------



## hafrogman

So now there are just those who call you . . . Tim?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers!   

 How is everyone today?


----------



## hafrogman

Non-existent, apparently.

I was half convinced that I was the only Hiver left.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Non-existent, apparently.
> 
> I was half convinced that I was the only Hiver left.



Why is that?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why is that?



Nearly 9 hours without any posting, and 11 hours until someone other than me posted.  Normaly this place is a buzzing. . . Hive . . . of activity by this time on a weekday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nearly 9 hours without any posting, and 11 hours until someone other than me posted.  Normaly this place is a buzzing. . . Hive . . . of activity by this time on a weekday.



Things change. That is the only constant in the universe.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Things change. That is the only constant in the universe.



I thought Death and Taxes were the only constants.

Well, those and pi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, those and pi.



Maybe cow pi.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe cow pi.



Well, shi. . .

Nevermind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nevermind.



Nevermore.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nevermore.



I once had a gnome sorcerer with a raven familiar that I named Quoth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I once had a gnome sorcerer with a raven familiar that I named Quoth.



Funny, funny.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nearly 9 hours without any posting, and 11 hours until someone other than me posted.  Normaly this place is a buzzing. . . Hive . . . of activity by this time on a weekday.



needs more wimminz.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> needs more wimminz.



Where are the ladies? Haven't seen Goldmoon in a while, but I do understand Aurora not posting that often.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where are the ladies? Haven't seen Goldmoon in a while, but I do understand Aurora not posting that often.



Yeah, Aurora's getting pretty close, so probably a little distracted.

And Goldmoon has her career and lovelife and suchforth.  Given one or the other, one can still post.  But trying to juggle both and the Hive is apparently too much.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> needs more wimminz.



I dream of one day of opening the:

"GOD OF WAR MASSAGE PARLOUR"
- Mars Kneads Women -


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, Aurora's getting pretty close, so probably a little distracted.
> 
> And Goldmoon has her career and lovelife and suchforth.  Given one or the other, one can still post.  But trying to juggle both and the Hive is apparently too much.



Well, I've gotmy lovelife and my personal life, and I make time for the hive.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I've gotmy lovelife and my personal life, and I make time for the hive.  :\



But you don't have her career troubles.  Everyone has a personal life on the side, but the Hive becomes part of that.

I have my work to keep me busy, but no woman.  Thus I am here.


Aurora has been sighted though, over in the Botulism thread.  Mmmm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But you don't have her career troubles.  Everyone has a personal life on the side, but the Hive becomes part of that.
> 
> I have my work to keep me busy, but no woman.  Thus I am here.
> 
> Aurora has been sighted though, over in the Botulism thread.  Mmmm.



Botulism; yuck.


----------



## Dog Moon

Just got the new OotS book.    Reading it atm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just got the new OotS book.    Reading it atm.



How many LOLs (stars) would you give it so far?


----------



## Heckler

Hey, Fru.  You still up for Bront's game?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hey, Fru.  You still up for Bront's game?



Unfortunately, my life is hectic at the moment, and am unable to participate. I'm sorry for any inconvenience I may have caused.


----------



## Heckler

Awww, that makes me sad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Awww, that makes me sad.



Sorry.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry.



S'okay.  I'll get over it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How many LOLs (stars) would you give it so far?




A lot.  It's a good book.  Interesting storyline and plenty of laughs.  So far, it's fairly typical of OotS, though fortunately, I haven't gotten to a part yet which people may compare to OotS's weaker moments.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sleeping in LATE.




Oh.   

Evening folks! In LA and wirelessly connected and a happy puppy.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dream of one day of opening the:
> 
> "GOD OF WAR MASSAGE PARLOUR"
> - Mars Kneads Women -




 

[forehead slap]


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just got the new OotS book.    Reading it atm.



dshai got it too. He read it in 30 minutes. LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> dshai got it too. He read it in 30 minutes. LOL




Hehe.  Only read about half of it.  GTA: SA was calling me or else I prolly woulda finished it.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> dshai got it too. He read it in 30 minutes. LOL




Whoa....   

Big fan, I guess.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aurora has been sighted though, over in the Botulism thread.  Mmmm.



I only had a moment. I read some posts here, but didn't have time to post. I have been cleaning like mad. Something is wrong with me. Or I am nesting. I don't know which. Probably both. All I know is I have NEVER been this close to being caught up on laundry! In the 8 yrs dshai and I have been married, I have never, not even once, been caught up on laundry. I might actually do it this time.   We just have WAY too much clothes. I have been getting rid of a lot of stuff. Plus, I have been trying to get the nursery ready. It is almost there. I should have everything done except the crib in the next couple of days and then we just need to get Kylee into her bed FT so we can switch the crib to Korbin's room. No rush though. He'll be in the bassinet in our room for the first couple of months. 

Oh well. I am headed to bed. Later hive. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mycanid

Night Aurora!

Hmm ... nesting eh? [Ponders] Fungi don't "nest".


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... night all ... cya tomorrow I think.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Night Aurora!
> 
> Hmm ... nesting eh? [Ponders] Fungi don't "nest".



I am pretty sure that they do not use contractions either.


----------



## hero4hire

well yesterday was a very unhappy birthday
hopefully today will be a very happy unbirthday...


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> well yesterday was a very unhappy birthday
> hopefully today will be a very happy unbirthday...




Bummer...  :\


----------



## Aurora

Wow, where is everyone?


----------



## megamania

allo!   I'm here.


Yesterday I couldn't make it.  Work, shopping, dinner, power outage.


----------



## megamania

Aurora!


your avatar!


I liked the cute red head.  It was sexy in a way.  reminds me of the wife back in college.


Something eat me......    control my mind.....


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> well yesterday was a very unhappy birthday
> hopefully today will be a very happy unbirthday...





Buggers!   I hope it wasn't anything overtly serious.


I couldn't afford much but finally said "What the duck" and went out for steak and bought a TPB comicbook.   Started to watch movies with the movie until power went out.

oh well.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Aurora!
> 
> 
> your avatar!
> 
> 
> I liked the cute red head.  It was sexy in a way.  reminds me of the wife back in college.
> 
> 
> Something eat me......    control my mind.....



It's just a temporary change. I needed something different.


----------



## megamania

I'm the same way but I keep reverting to my blue foot.  Its distinctive and stands out.


How are you?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm the same way but I keep reverting to my blue foot.  Its distinctive and stands out.
> 
> 
> How are you?



Tired. LOL If I wasn't tired, there would prolly be something wrong! I should take a nap, but Kylee isn't taking hers. I can hear her in her room singing. Getting her into her toddler bed is not going well.


----------



## megamania

Timmy took to the bed well but for Cathy we had to sleep "on" the bed a few times with her first.


----------



## megamania

Wife and kids will be home in 1/2 hour so I'm off for a short nap.   Back later.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, where is everyone?



Lurking in the bushes at your house.


----------



## Mycanid

Speak for yourself sir!   

I'm stuck in LA.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, where is everyone?




It's a little something people call work.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's a little something people call work.




I must admit DM ... very often whenever I see you pop up immediately the song "Little Red Riding Hood" comes into my mind....  :\ 

Nonetheless ... how ya doing?


----------



## ASH

Yay The Hive!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Long time no see Ash.


----------



## Aeson

ASH said:
			
		

> Yay The Hive!!!



Yay ASH!!!


----------



## megamania

Hello Hive.   I am devoting today's vacation day to DnD.   I will be in and out here and working on my "We went to Hell and all we got was this Damned Shirt" Campaign.


----------



## Mycanid

In and out today Mega ... busy, busy, busy.   

But great to see you as always ... and happy belated birthday vicious Vermonter!


----------



## megamania

Looks like everyone is more out than in.    ah well........


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Looks like everyone is more out than in.    ah well........




Hello, hello, hello, hello!


----------



## Mycanid

Paranoimia, parnoimia, paranoimia. [Fungus dances along with Max Headroom]


----------



## megamania

Welp, after a few hours of looking up desert creatures and Eberron stuff I need to get off the computer for a while.

The group will not like the comatose warforged they will find nor the Bladlings that have found themselves stranded on this plane but within a left over fortress ruin.

Good thing the ENTIRE group are warforged.  They are about 30 of the 35 days of crossing a desert on foot and now have 25 days of following scrub lands between the desert and some mountains.....  until they reach The Calm Palm monastary..... Kobold Monks and psions.  Should be fun.


----------



## Mycanid

I am just waiting for Magneto to wander into a warforged group of pc's and give em all a BIG surprise.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Welp, after a few hours of looking up desert creatures and Eberron stuff I need to get off the computer for a while.
> 
> The group will not like the comatose warforged they will find nor the Bladlings that have found themselves stranded on this plane but within a left over fortress ruin.
> 
> Good thing the ENTIRE group are warforged.  They are about 30 of the 35 days of crossing a desert on foot and now have 25 days of following scrub lands between the desert and some mountains.....  until they reach The Calm Palm monastary..... Kobold Monks and psions.  Should be fun.




Sounds fun indeed Mega.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I must admit DM ... very often whenever I see you pop up immediately the song "Little Red Riding Hood" comes into my mind....  :\
> 
> Nonetheless ... how ya doing?




Must be the red hair.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Must be the red hair.




Never thought of that ... prolly right.   

OTOH ... I sometimes wish the trance/rave remakes of the 80's songs were not as funny as they often are. I just heard a remake of "Electric Avenue" this evening and almost died of laughter.  :\ 

"Oh NOOOO!" [VROOOOOOOOOM!]
"Oh NOOOO!" [VROOOOOOOOOM!]
"Oh NOOOO!" [VROOOOOOOOOM!]
"Oh no we gonna rock down to
"ELECTRIC AVENUE
"And then we'll take it higher."


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am just waiting for Magneto to wander into a warforged group of pc's and give em all a BIG surprise.





Not an Eberron game I would appreciate...Magneto??

Its almost as bad as when a DM made me fight KISS....









edit: spelling is hard


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Not an Eberron game I would appreciate...Magneto??
> 
> Its almost as bad as when a DM mad me fight KISS....




Must admit ... it would be a surprise.


----------



## Mycanid

Kay ... signing off for the evening.

C'yall later!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am just waiting for Magneto to wander into a warforged group of pc's and give em all a BIG surprise.




Magnitism is one thing but even warp wood would cause them a great deal of harm.  






making me want to do Eberron comicBOOK instead of comicSTRIP.


----------



## megamania

Appears I chose the wrong week for vacation.   Where is everyone?   or is that just it?  folks know I am likely to pop in this week.....?


----------



## Dog Moon

Just got home from work.  

Found out that my Crow: Stairway to Heaven TV Series arrived today.  Don't know if it's good or not yet, but I REMEMBER liking it.


----------



## hero4hire

megamania said:
			
		

> Magnitism is one thing but even warp wood would cause them a great deal of harm.
> .




Spells such as *stone to flesh*, *stone shape*, *warp wood*, and *wood shape* affect objects only, and cannot be used on the stone and wood parts of a warforged


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears I chose the wrong week for vacation.   Where is everyone?   or is that just it?  folks know I am likely to pop in this week.....?



My office is moving.  I do most of my hiving from work.  No computer, no internet.  Whole lot of back breaking labor and sweat.


----------



## hero4hire

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My office is moving.  I do most of my hiving from work.  No computer, no internet.  Whole lot of back breaking labor and sweat.





Just had 3 dozen or so workers move thier office to my building...

Weird having the lot full when I come to work.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Whole lot of back breaking labor and sweat.



Sounds hot.


----------



## Aurora

I want donuts. Dunkin Donuts. The kind with Strawberry creme in them. Not jelly. Creme. The last time I saw then was 12 yrs ago at the DD in London. Ferret, how close are you to there? LOL


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just got home from work.
> 
> Found out that my Crow: Stairway to Heaven TV Series arrived today.  Don't know if it's good or not yet, but I REMEMBER liking it.




Yep, good show.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, good show.



Are you talking to yourself?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want donuts. Dunkin Donuts. The kind with Strawberry creme in them. Not jelly. Creme. The last time I saw then was 12 yrs ago at the DD in London. Ferret, how close are you to there? LOL



EVIL WOMAN!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> EVIL WOMAN!



And your point is.......?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you talking to yourself?



He's confirming that the show is in fact a good one. In his opinion of course.


----------



## Aurora

{See custom title}


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> And your point is.......?




On the top of his head??? (j/k)


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's confirming that the show is in fact a good one. In his opinion of course.



I know that. I just think it's funny that he quoted himself and replied to it. Sheesh.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> And your point is.......?



I just wanted to point it out. Just in case everyone forgot.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> On the top of his head??? (j/k)



Well, the whole conehead thing is supposed to go away when you are a few days old. LOL


----------



## hero4hire

alright kids..Don't make me turn this thread around!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know that. I just think it's funny that he quoted himself and replied to it. Sheesh.



I thought it was funny as well. I'm bored and I needed something to say. You're the only one here to talk to at the moment.


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, the whole conehead thing is supposed to go away when you are a few days old. LOL




That comes from the hoover vacuum cleaner the attach to the kids head to suck him/her out.


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> alright kids..Don't make me turn this thread around!



She's touching me. And not in the good way I like.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just wanted to point it out. Just in case everyone forgot.



I don't think anyone is gonna forget. It seems lately that 10% of responses to me are in the form of calling me evil or vicious. LOL I am quite proud of that stat. I should have little "baseball" cards of myself made up with my NRP (negative response percentage) on the back.


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> That comes from the hoover vacuum cleaner the attach to the kids head to suck him/her out.



What is your kid a dust bunny?


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny as well. I'm bored and I needed something to say. You're the only one here to talk to at the moment.




<<Blink blink>>

Err thanks!

Thats what I get for calling him a Pinhead...


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny as well. I'm bored and I needed something to say. You're the only one here to talk to at the moment.



Nah-uh. 

[tattle]Hero, Aeson just said you don't count.[/tattle]


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone is gonna forget. It seems lately that 10% of responses to me are in the form of calling me evil or vicious. LOL I am quite proud of that stat. I should have little "baseball" cards of myself made up with my NRP (negative response percentage) on the back.



The other 90%? About the parasite in your belly. And their desire to see you and Goldmoon together.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nah-uh.
> 
> [tattle]Hero, Aeson just said you don't count.[/tattle]






			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> <<Blink blink>>
> 
> Err thanks!
> 
> Thats what I get for calling him a Pinhead...




He wasn't here when I was writing that post.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is your kid a dust bunny?



They really do have a vacuum that they sometimes attach to the top of babies head to help him come out. 

That's not the only thing that causes conehead though. The vacuum more makes a bruise and causes swelling.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you talking to yourself?




Well, at the time there really wasn't anyone else I could speak with.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's confirming that the show is in fact a good one. In his opinion of course.




I was DEFINITELY doing this.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I know that. I just think it's funny that he quoted himself and replied to it. Sheesh.




Well, I was the only one talking about the show, so it's not like I could quote anyone else!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, at the time there really wasn't anyone else I could speak with.



*Pats DM on the head.*

 It's okay.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> They really do have a vacuum that they sometimes attach to the top of babies head to help him come out.
> 
> That's not the only thing that causes conehead though. The vacuum more makes a bruise and causes swelling.



   

I'm not a parent. I have no idea what tools of torture they have.


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is your kid a dust bunny?




No a Cadie-Bug...I posted a pic of her and I about a week ago.

No cone head either. (C-Section advantage!)


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> He wasn't here when I was writing that post.




*Was too!*


----------



## Aeson

I forgot. I have a new cell phone. 

I also have some one to talk to on it and I've actually used all my minutes for the month and dipped into the roll over minutes for the first time.


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> *Was too!*



*Was not!*


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> They really do have a vacuum that they sometimes attach to the top of babies head to help him come out.
> 
> That's not the only thing that causes conehead though. The vacuum more makes a bruise and causes swelling.




Yeah fitting a head through the vaginal canal also puts a bit of a squeeze on things...


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> *Was not!*




Man, I have been here since <<looks at post>> 7:43.

Just not a lot of action


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah fitting a head through the vaginal canal also puts a bit of a squeeze on things...



Yep. Kylee didn't spend long enough in there to actually compress her skull and make the conehead. LOL (TMI, I know.) The nurse remarked that she had one of the best shaped heads she had ever seen for a non c-section baby!


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Man, I have been here since <<looks at post>> 7:43.
> 
> Just not a lot of action



*Was not!*


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I forgot. I have a new cell phone.
> 
> I also have some one to talk to on it and I've actually used all my minutes for the month and dipped into the roll over minutes for the first time.



Nice.


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yep. Kylee didn't spend long enough in there to actually compress her skull and make the conehead. LOL (TMI, I know.) The nurse remarked that she had one of the best shaped heads she had ever seen for a non c-section baby!




awww. I like babies..especially lately since I have one!


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> *Was not!*




Dammit now you've convinced me!
Actually I dont even think I am here NOW!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice.



I have over 9000 roll over minutes. I'm going to lose 700 due to roll off at the end of the month.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Dammit now you've convinced me!



LOL He convinced you that you weren't somewhere that you were?!

Hero, you aren't at your computer!!!! You are in bed asleep! [/brat]


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Dammit now you've convinced me!
> Actually I dont even think I am here NOW!



Never underestimate the power of a juvenile argument.


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL He convinced you that you weren't somewhere that you were?!
> 
> Hero, you aren't at your computer!!!! You are in bed asleep! [/brat]




Sleep??? What's that?

I have a 3 week year old daughter...This thing you call...sleep...It is...unknown to me!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL He convinced you that you weren't somewhere that you were?!
> 
> Hero, you aren't at your computer!!!! You are in bed asleep! [/brat]



He posts in his sleep? Impressive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I forgot. I have a new cell phone.




Me too.    I've had it for an entire week!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My office is moving.  I do most of my hiving from work.  No computer, no internet.  Whole lot of back breaking labor and sweat.




Been wondering where the good amphibian has been.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> alright kids..Don't make me turn this thread around!




around ... what?


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Sleep??? What's that?
> 
> I have a 3 week year old daughter...This thing you call...sleep...It is...unknown to me!




hero
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the childless


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No a Cadie-Bug...I posted a pic of her and I about a week ago.
> 
> No cone head either. (C-Section advantage!)




An adorable little creature to be sure!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Man, I have been here since <<looks at post>> 7:43.
> 
> Just not a lot of action




dentistry ... comp work in LA ... setting up online ordering arrangements ... *sigh* ... well ... I am back in the place I am crashing in at least.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> awww. I like babies..especially lately since I have one!




Obviously a biased assessment then.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> awww. I like babies..especially lately since I have one!



It's amazing how that changes isn't it? 
Here is my little one when she was a baby.  SHe has gotten so big now!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the childless




Just you wait Aeson.... When they come for you you will be saying the same thing.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the childless



ROFL Damn that is wrong. 

Plus, those of us with kids tend to feel sorry for those who don't have them because they can't truly know what they are missing.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's amazing how that changes isn't it?
> Here is my little one when she was a baby.  SHe has gotten so big now!




awwwww....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL Damn that is wrong.
> 
> Plus, those of us with kids tend to feel sorry for those who don't have them because they can't truly know what they are missing.




True ... I wish I had a niece or a nephew....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just you wait Aeson.... When they come for you you will be saying the same thing.



At the rate I'm going I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> around ... what?




Instead of "car" I used "thread" and scolded like a parent with fighting kids in the back seat.


Man I haven't seen so many jokes explained since I took my Grandma to see a Dennis Miller concert.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL Damn that is wrong.
> 
> Plus, those of us with kids tend to feel sorry for those who don't have them because they can't truly know what they are missing.



Thank you.  

I know. Parents think those without are missing out. Both groups give up something for the lifestyle they choose. Those without kids feel sorry for those with kids some times as well. You give up a lot for your children. I'm not saying it's wrong or the way I see things.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> True ... I wish I had a niece or a nephew....  :\



I have several. Want a couple?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Instead of "car" I used "thread" and scolded like a parent with fighting kids in the back seat.
> 
> 
> Man I haven't seen so many jokes explained since I took my Grandma to see a Dennis Miller concert.




ROFLMAO!!

  

I'm VERY curious hero ... when was that?


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's amazing how that changes isn't it?
> Here is my little one when she was a baby.  SHe has gotten so big now!




She IS a cutie!

Dad looks like he is related to me. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm VERY curious hero ... when was that?



Last night.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm VERY curious hero ... when was that?




The day that Pigs Flew..


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> She IS a cutie!
> 
> Dad looks like he is related to me. LOL




I have thought so too, actually.


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> Last night.





Nah! She is deader the Dennis Miller's career.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The day that Pigs Flew..




Musta been in cincinnati.    Where is heckler when you need him.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Last night.




I think hero's grandma has passed on ... I still remember his letters about it.  :\


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nah! She is deader the Dennis Miller's career.



That makes my little joke much funnier to me.


----------



## Mycanid

The hive is happily busy tonight!


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nah! She is deader the Dennis Miller's career.



Oh sh*t. 

 Too bad she didn't get to meet her great grandchild.


----------



## Mycanid

Just gotta say Aurora ... even though pregnant to the max I am still quite happy you are posting in here and carrying on with us.


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> That makes my little joke much funnier to me.




Make fun of a Guy's conical skull just once and he resorts to Grandma jokes.

FOR SHAME!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The hive is happily busy tonight!



We haz wimminz.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Musta been in cincinnati.    Where is heckler when you need him.



Pigs fly in Cincinatti?

I have never seen it.


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Make fun of a Guy's conical skull just once and he resorts to Grandma jokes.
> 
> FOR SHAME!!!!!



You don't know me very well. I have no shame. Ask Aurora.


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh sh*t.
> 
> Too bad she didn't get to meet her great grandchild.




She's met her...That much I believe!


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't know me very well. I have no shame. Ask Aurora.




Nah I already read it somewhere...I think it was in a YMCA bathroom stall...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just gotta say Aurora ... even though pregnant to the max I am still quite happy you are posting in here and carrying on with us.



"Pregnant to the max", that is funny.   

Had an appt today. Doc "checked me". THAT is rather uncomfortable.  :\ I am progressing though.  I just want him to wait till 37 weeks at least!


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> She's met her...That much I believe!



You're going to make me cry.


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nah I already read it somewhere...I think it was in a YMCA bathroom stall...



Hehehe

"Will do anything for money"  ???


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Pigs fly in Cincinatti?
> 
> I have never seen it.




The whole flying pigs race and the statues??? Heckler explained it all to me....

Because of it I sent him a photo of a statue of a flying pig!

Here is a link: http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=29547&stc=1&thumb=1


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> "Pregnant to the max", that is funny.
> 
> Had an appt today. Doc "checked me". THAT is rather uncomfortable.  :\ I am progressing though.  I just want him to wait till 37 weeks at least!




Yeah I was there for all of my s/o's exams.

So..I'm sorry! She expressed the discomfort level to me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You don't know me very well. I have no shame. Ask Aurora.




You do to Aeson! DOn't malign yourself so.


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Nah I already read it somewhere...I think it was in a YMCA bathroom stall...



That was Jenny. Want her number? 8675309


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=29547&stc=1&thumb=1



All I see is a blob of gray.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> "Pregnant to the max", that is funny.
> 
> Had an appt today. Doc "checked me". THAT is rather uncomfortable.  :\ I am progressing though.  I just want him to wait till 37 weeks at least!




Ouch    ... women are the most beautiful of all God's creation ... nonetheless when I hear stories like this I am very glad I was born a man.  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're going to make me cry.




<<sigh>> Not Again!!!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hehehe
> 
> "Will do anything for money"  ???



Now I'm a whore?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All I see is a blob of gray.




Put your spectacles on ma'am!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All I see is a blob of gray.



flying pig statue.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> <<sigh>> Not Again!!!




S'allright ... I make poor Galeros cry whenever I tell him I don't like the Dragonlance books much.  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was Jenny. Want her number? 8675309




You...are..._Tommy Two-tone!!!_


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yeah I was there for all of my s/o's exams.
> 
> So..I'm sorry! She expressed the discomfort level to me.



Yay for you!  You are a good guy!  They are not fun to go to alone. I had to go to one when dshai was out of town on business once.


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now I'm a whore?




Well to be fair that was before the Gay Pornos....


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You...are..._Tommy Two-tone!!!_




Are you a man [man, man, man, man....]


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You...are..._Tommy Two-tone!!!_



I don't like to brag. It's not easy being a one hit wonder.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> S'allright ... I make poor Galeros cry whenever I tell him I don't like the Dragonlance books much.  :\



Never read 'em.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't like to brag. It's not easy being a one hit wonder.




Two hit - what about "Which man are you?"


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yay for you!  You are a good guy!  They are not fun to go to alone. I had to go to one when dshai was out of town on business once.



A lot of fathers want to be involved as much as they can.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ouch    ... women are the most beautiful of all God's creation ... nonetheless when I hear stories like this I am very glad I was born a man.  :\



LOL


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Never read 'em.




No big loss ... the first three were okay IMO ... after that ...   :\


----------



## hero4hire

Well I have to wrap up at work. I may try a post or two more if I wrap things up quick enough.

Aeson, pleasure mocking/being mocked by you.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL




Whoa ... officially 8 months pregnant today Aurora! Oorah!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did fett offer to go with you?



Funny. :| Ok, not really.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Never read 'em.



Swubo? The Dragonlance Chronicles are like the Lord of The Rings for me.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Well I have to wrap up at work. I may try a post or two more if I wrap things up quick enough.
> 
> Aeson, pleasure mocking/being mocked by you.




A present for the s/o perchance? chocolates?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa ... officially 8 months pregnant today Aurora! Oorah!



I know  I am quite happy. And quite ready to be done with being pregnant!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Swubo? The Dragonlance Chronicles are like the Lord of The Rings for me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Funny. :| Ok, not really.



That's why I changed it.


----------



## Aeson

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Well I have to wrap up at work. I may try a post or two more if I wrap things up quick enough.
> 
> Aeson, pleasure mocking/being mocked by you.



The pleasure was all yours.   

Have a good night.


----------



## Mycanid

Must admit that the hive is WAY more interesting than anything over in CM....   

Although I like the Random Thoughts monthly thread sometimes....


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Swubo? The Dragonlance Chronicles are like the Lord of The Rings for me.



I didn't get into gaming until after I got married. I was never into anything fantasy related prior to that. 
You know....blonde..... sports..... cheerleader.....I didn't have time to read


----------



## Mycanid

The fungus wants chocolates now....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I didn't get into gaming until after I got married. I was never into anything fantasy related prior to that.
> You know....blonde..... sports..... cheerleader.....I didn't have time to read




Whoa. A blond sports cheerleader from SoCal???

And now a gamer. 

Just shows ta go ya!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Must admit that the hive is WAY more interesting than anything over in CM....
> 
> Although I like the Random Thoughts monthly thread sometimes....



I feel like a drop in a bucket over on CM. Things move too quickly and I can't keep up.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa. A blond sports cheerleader from SoCal???
> 
> And now a gamer.
> 
> Just shows ta go ya!



Yep, anyone can "go geek". LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I didn't get into gaming until after I got married. I was never into anything fantasy related prior to that.
> You know....blonde..... sports..... cheerleader.....I didn't have time to read



 The Dragonlance books got me into gaming. Prior to that it was blonde...sports...cheerleader.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Dragonlance books got me into gaming. Prior to that it was blonde...sports...cheerleader.



ROFL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I feel like a drop in a bucket over on CM. Things move too quickly and I can't keep up.



You're not an attention whore. You get over shadowed by them.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I feel like a drop in a bucket over on CM. Things move too quickly and I can't keep up.




Meh ... I don't have probs with things moving quickly. Much of the "serious" conversation is not as interesting for me - some good things every once in a while. Enjoyed stirring up a hornet's nest last week. But the conversation quickly degenerated. Just repeating the same points again and again.  :\  Beating a dead horse style....


----------



## Aurora

All right hive. It is time for bed! So, I must adieu. Sleep well!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not an attention whore. You get over shadowed by them.




Hmm ... that's one way to put it ... didn't think of it that way. May be some truth to it....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive. It is time for bed! So, I must adieu. Sleep well!




G'night ma dear! And btw ... NO SLEEPING ON THE TUMMY!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL



I get the laughs when I don't have frogman, warlock and heckler to compete with.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're not an attention whore. You get over shadowed by them.



Pretty much. The site is full of them. I just find it annoying.


----------



## Mycanid

Whoa - just passed post #6666 ... feel strangely unsinister.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive. It is time for bed! So, I must adieu. Sleep well!



Good night. Don't be such a stranger. Come back again soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Pretty much. The site is full of them. I just find it annoying.




I just go elsewhere.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Pretty much. The site is full of them. I just find it annoying.



I agree. I haven't been there much lately either.

GO TO BED!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I agree. I haven't been there much lately either.




I've decided to cut down some myself.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I've decided to cut down some myself.  :\



Did you have fun in the chat room? It's one of the main reasons I go anymore.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you have fun in the chat room? It's one of the main reasons I go anymore.




I did ... talked to a fella named scholar who is also from upstate NY who I was able to immediately get along with. Wulfwyn is a very nice lady ... although she is a slow typer.

In chat the people don't take themselves as seriously, which is nice sometimes. Often good, normal folks.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay then ... should sign off of the hive for now. Will look at two more threads and then sign off for the night.

Thanks folks (Aeson, hero4hire and Aurora) for a pleasant time. You folks is dear to the poor ole fungus.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I did ... talked to a fella named scholar who is also from upstate NY who I was able to immediately get along with. Wulfwyn is a very nice lady ... although she is a slow typer.
> 
> In chat the people don't take themselves as seriously, which is nice sometimes. Often good, normal folks.



scholar is a good guy. I love wulfie. She's cool. She's working and sometimes has to deal with other people. That is why she's slow to respond some times. 

It's the best way to really get to know people there.


----------



## Bront

*Runs naked through the Hive*


----------



## Aeson

*washes eyes out with bleach.*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I get the laughs when I don't have frogman, warlock and heckler to compete with.




I read that!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I read that!



It's true. If you look at it the right way it's a compliment. You guys get the laughs. 


Where the heck have you been? Out with Fru's girl?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's true. If you look at it the right way it's a compliment. You guys get the laughs.
> 
> Where the heck have you been? Out with Fru's girl?




But it's funnier to react offended.   

Work has been very heavy, so not much time to post during the day, and between gaming, socializing and doing stuff around the condo in the evenings, haven't been online much.

Ignoring the distance issues, I don't go after women upon whom another has staked a claim. That's just rude. And poor planning.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But it's funnier to react offended.



I see. 


			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> socializing



Que? 


			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ignoring the distance issues, I don't go after women upon whom another has staked a claim. That's just rude. And poor planning.



That is true.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> *Runs naked through the Hive*




Oh yes they call him the streak....

ZOOM!

Fastest thing on two feet.
When there's an audience to be found
He'll be streaking around
Just like a public boutique!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes they call him the streak....
> 
> ZOOM!
> 
> Fastest thing on two feet.
> When there's an audience to be found
> He'll be streaking around
> Just like a public boutique!



boogie-dy, boogie-dy


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks - just stopping in for a sec.

Long work schedule ahead of me today.

I will be in and out of EW.


----------



## The_Warlock

Howdy Myc...how goes?

Yes, Aeson, you know, _socializing_, being in the presence (or telepresence) of other people and engaging in conversation and entertainment.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> *Runs naked through the Hive*



Damn, I missed it!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Howdy Myc...how goes?
> 
> Yes, Aeson, you know, _socializing_, being in the presence (or telepresence) of other people and engaging in conversation and entertainment.



I recognize these as words in sentence structure but they are meaningless to me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Damn, I missed it!



You've seen a picture of him. Be thankful.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I recognize these as words in sentence structure but they are meaningless to me.




You need to get out more...less forumming, more doing stuff.

Of course, this comes from the man who just jury rigged a recumbent exercise bike to his computer station at home so I get some exercise with all the sitting I do.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You need to get out more...less forumming, more doing stuff.
> 
> Of course, this comes from the man who just jury rigged a recumbent exercise bike to his computer station at home so I get some exercise with all the sitting I do.



You're a god among message board dwellers.


----------



## Aurora

I am off to Toys R Us! Be back later!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're a god among message board dwellers.




Ah yes, I've always thought of myself as a high end troglodyte, I suppose that works out.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am off to Toys R Us! Be back later!



You just got here.  

Bring me back a toy. I promise to be good.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ah yes, I've always thought of myself as a high end troglodyte, I suppose that works out.



As long as you don't rise to the level of troll.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> As long as you don't rise to the level of troll.




Nah, that's divergent evolution.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, that's divergent evolution.



Good point.


----------



## Aeson

I'm bored.


----------



## Mycanid

La da dee, dah duh dee... 

Anyone ever tried the shareware multitrack sound editor program called Reaper?

I am quite amazed by it so far. A beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm bored.




Mycanid here. Glad to meet you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> La da dee, dah duh dee...
> 
> Anyone ever tried the shareware multitrack sound editor program called Reaper?
> 
> I am quite amazed by it so far. A beautiful piece of work!




Nope, never heard of it, but then audio manipuulation isn't usually one of my hobbies.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm bored.




Sorry, work is actually demanding my attention these days.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Howdy Myc...how goes?....




Sorry about not seeing this before - a happy greetings to you too. Hafta sign off and get back to things. Be back on later.


----------



## Aeson

I had a chat with a friend that killed the boredom for a short while.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had a chat with a friend that killed the boredom for a short while.




Excellent, that works...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Excellent, that works...



I wish it didn't eat up my minutes. My friend needs to join AT&T. I can talk to them for free.


----------



## Mycanid

Hah ... cell phones don't even reach to where I live.  :\ 

Even if I HAD at&t I couldn't talk with you....


----------



## megamania

I don't have cell service for 10 miles in any direction.


In-laws just arrived so I'm off even as I just got here.     Go figure.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hah ... cell phones don't even reach to where I live.  :\
> 
> Even if I HAD at&t I couldn't talk with you....




No cell towers near the mountain yet???


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No cell towers near the mountain yet???



Seriously. Mycanid, do some research on having a cell tower put on your property. Cell phone companies pay around 10K a month to landowners that put a tower on their property! There are people that do nothing but buy land and put cell towers on it to get the money from the cell companies.


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Seriously. Mycanid, do some research on having a cell tower put on your property. Cell phone companies pay around 10K a month to landowners that put a tower on their property! There are people that do nothing but buy land and put cell towers on it to get the money from the cell companies.




I can't say for sure..But I think it may be against the landowners' intentions to ever have a tower built on thier land. No matter the money involved.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> No cell towers near the mountain yet???




Heck. If you had dragged your carcass out here [STILL patiently waiting   - vicious individual that you are   ] you would see that my mountain is SURROUNDED by mountains on almost all sides....

But to answer your questions - no, no cell towers. The nearest one is over 40 miles away in either Red Bluff or Redding.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Seriously. Mycanid, do some research on having a cell tower put on your property. Cell phone companies pay around 10K a month to landowners that put a tower on their property! There are people that do nothing but buy land and put cell towers on it to get the money from the cell companies.




Hah! I am surrounded by hordes of ranchers to the east and piles of mountains filled with ex vietnam vets and marijuana growers and ex hippies dotted amongst the mountains and valleys to the west. To the north and south it is government land....    

Beautiful, beautiful wilderness. Why spoil it with an ugly cell tower?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I can't say for sure..But I think it may be against the landowners' intentions to ever have a tower built on thier land. No matter the money involved.




absolute troublemakers all of us!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hah! I am surrounded by hordes of ranchers to the east and piles of mountains filled with ex vietnam vets and marijuana growers and ex hippies dotted amongst the mountains and valleys to the west. To the north and south it is government land....
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful wilderness. Why spoil it with an ugly cell tower?  :\




Ex-vietnam vets??? How do you ever stop being a veteran?? (or a hippie for that matter!)

Are the hippies buying from the pot growers on thier way to protest thier vet neighbors???


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heck. If you had dragged your carcass out here [STILL patiently waiting   - vicious individual that you are   ] you would see that my mountain is SURROUNDED by mountains on almost all sides....
> 
> \





Too many weirdos..If I got the urge for mountains I visit a lil place called the Adirondacks...

At least we have normal hillbillies and not weird EX vietnam vets and Hippies growing pot!


----------



## Mycanid

Ohhhh ... the ways of man are passing stra-ange!

[Everybody sing along!   ]

La la la-la la la-la-la-la....

Hm, hm hmm hmm, hmm hmmmm hmm hmm

Da duh dee dah dah duh dee dah!

Ahhh ... the days, ah the days, ahhhhh the live long summer days....


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohhhh ... the ways of man are passing stra-ange!
> 
> [Everybody sing along!   ]
> 
> La la la-la la la-la-la-la....
> 
> Hm, hm hmm hmm, hmm hmmmm hmm hmm
> 
> Da duh dee dah dah duh dee dah!
> 
> Ahhh ... the days, ah the days, ahhhhh the live long summer days....




see what I mean! Too many *weirdos*!!!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Too many weirdos..If I got the urge for mountains I visit a lil place called the Adirondacks...
> 
> At least we have normal hillbillies and not weird EX vietnam vets and Hippies growing pot!




True nuf that ...


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> see what I mean! Too many *weirdos*!!!




WHERE?!   

[Looks around wildly and then sees himself in the mirror hero is holding up with a "  " facial expression.]

Oh....


----------



## Bloosquig

I've never been prouder to call myself weirdo.    

Sup hivers!  How's everyone's day been?


----------



## hero4hire

Weirdness is the Garlic flavoring of life.

Just enough for flavor. Too much can ruin it! (Unless of course done *just* right)


----------



## hero4hire

and with that I have to bid you all a good night!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hah! I am surrounded by hordes of ranchers to the east and piles of mountains filled with ex vietnam vets and marijuana growers and ex hippies dotted amongst the mountains and valleys to the west. To the north and south it is government land....
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful wilderness. Why spoil it with an ugly cell tower?  :\



Now they make ones that look like Pine trees!


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I've never been prouder to call myself weirdo.
> 
> Sup hivers!  How's everyone's day been?




Halloooooo bloosquig! 

I worked myself into a tizzy and am loopy-tired.... :\


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I've never been prouder to call myself weirdo.
> 
> Sup hivers!  How's everyone's day been?



Tiring. I am headed to bed myself. (After playing 2.5 hrs of video games   ) Might as well get them in now......


----------



## Bloosquig

Night Aurora.

Just realized when I was refreshing my screen that we moved to the next page.  I thought everyone was just being quiet.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Now they make ones that look like Pine trees!




Hmmmmmm


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tiring. I am headed to bed myself. (After playing 2.5 hrs of video games   ) Might as well get them in now......




Video game junkee!    

Night ma dear - give D'Shai a hello and tickle Kylee under the chin for us all.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Night Aurora.
> 
> Just realized when I was refreshing my screen that we moved to the next page.  I thought everyone was just being quiet.




Things can move in bursts here ... tis true....  :\


----------



## Aurora

Morning hive.


----------



## Ferret

Good evening! Less then four weeks! I'm off to do some 9th Gup TKD!


----------



## Aeson

Good morning and/or evening where ever you are.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning.
Good MORNING.
It's great
to stay up late.
Good morning.
Good MORNING.
To you.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning.
> Good MORNING.
> It's great
> to stay up late.
> Good morning.
> Good MORNING.
> To you.



I don't find mornings that great when you stay up late!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't find mornings that great when you stay up late!




Hmm ... seems to me the morning is beautiful and lovely whether or no one stays up late. 

Hiya dearie!

Hows Corbin treating you this morning? 

Say ... do you ever tell your other half we say hello to him? Or actually tickle Kylee under the chin for us?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't find mornings that great when you stay up late!



I have to agree but this one is an exception.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have to agree but this one is an exception.




HAH!    I knew it!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> HAH!    I knew it!



There is a reason for it. Most mornings are crapfests for me. I hate them. This one was good.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Say ... do you ever tell your other half we say hello to him? Or actually tickle Kylee under the chin for us?




They were already asleep.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> They were already asleep.  :\




Rats.   

Do you ever do it though?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is a reason for it. Most mornings are crapfests for me. I hate them. This one was good.




Well I am glad for you then Aeson.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hows C Korbin treating you this morning?



 

He is normally quiet in the mornings. Hopefully that means he'll like to sleep in like me and Kylee do. LOL 
Last night he was going berserk kicking my insides. He has to be running out of room in there. He is probably around 6.5 pounds at this point according to my last ultrasound and the fact that I am measuring a week ahead. I am predicting a 8.5 pound baby if he comes on his duedate; more or less depending on when he actually comes.

And I just tickled Kylee under the chin for you.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> He is normally quiet in the mornings. Hopefully that means he'll like to sleep in like me and Kylee do. LOL
> Last night he was going berserk kicking my insides. He has to be running out of room in there. He is probably around 6.5 pounds at this point according to my last ultrasound and the fact that I am measuring a week ahead. I am predicting a 8.5 pound baby if he comes on his duedate; more or less depending on when he actually comes.
> 
> And I just tickled Kylee under the chin for you.




Poor kiddo ...wonder if she knows who asked mommy to do so?    

Anyhoo ... 8.5 seems a healthy size (fungi know ZILCH about the mammalian birthing process  :\ ).

Otherwise are how are you doing this morning? If dear old Aeson is in a spiffy mood then you must be ... well ... ebulliant!


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo! 6700 posts! Getting near 7000.... Yeesh. What a big mouth I have.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Otherwise are how are you doing this morning? If dear old Aeson is in a spiffy mood then you must be ... well ... ebulliant!



Doing well. I just got the crib set I ordered off of Ebay in the mail this morning. It looks perfect. I got the 4 pc crib set plus the diaper stacker and the matching lampshade for $70 less than just the 4 pc crib set from the store. So, I am prolly gonna head over and return the other set today and spend some free money! Hooray! There are a few more things we need. So that will work out well. 

Kylee and I are eating Sour Twizzler bites! YUM! I craved sour things when I was preggo with her too.


----------



## Aurora

My daughter is such a stinker. We are sitting on my bed and she keeps getting up and trying to play with the blinds on the window behind my bed. I told her no and a minute later she was standing up next to me and doing it again. I turned my head and said "Kylee, I told you NO." So, she looked at me, put her hand on the side of my face and turned it so I was facing forward instead of looking at her and goes "watch TV mommy!"

*sigh*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter is such a stinker. We are sitting on my bed and she keeps getting up and trying to play with the blinds on the window behind my bed. I told her no and a minute later she was standing up next to me and doing it again. I turned my head and said "Kylee, I told you NO." So, she looked at me, put her hand on the side of my face and turned it so I was facing forward instead of looking at her and goes "watch TV mommy!"
> 
> *sigh*



First laugh of the day goes to the 2 year old.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Doing well. I just got the crib set I ordered off of Ebay in the mail this morning. It looks perfect. I got the 4 pc crib set plus the diaper stacker and the matching lampshade for $70 less than just the 4 pc crib set from the store. So, I am prolly gonna head over and return the other set today and spend some free money! Hooray! There are a few more things we need. So that will work out well.
> 
> Kylee and I are eating Sour Twizzler bites! YUM! I craved sour things when I was preggo with her too.




Whoa. Already a clever kiddo it seems ma'am. 

Sour twizzlers though? Yuck!   

Hooray for deals on eBay that are not scams!


----------



## Mycanid

Anndddd ... today is my NAME'S DAY! HOORAY!

Happy happy joy joy!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter is such a stinker. We are sitting on my bed and she keeps getting up and trying to play with the blinds on the window behind my bed. I told her no and a minute later she was standing up next to me and doing it again. I turned my head and said "Kylee, I told you NO." So, she looked at me, put her hand on the side of my face and turned it so I was facing forward instead of looking at her and goes "watch TV mommy!"
> 
> *sigh*




You and D'Shai are going to be in sooooo much trouble later on.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anndddd ... today is my NAME'S DAY! HOORAY!
> 
> Happy happy joy joy!



What the hell is Name's Day? You mentioned it at CM as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> What the hell is Name's Day? You mentioned it at CM as well.




Oh....   

Sorry about that.

It's the day the saint is commemorated who you are named after.

I am named after St. Nicodemus of the Holy Mountain. Today is his commemoration day. In the Orthodox countries namesdays are even bigger than birthdays (although they celebrate them too).

No party for the fungus today though. Ah well.  :\ 

ANOTHER CUP OF COFFEE TO HONOR THE DAY THEN!   

Woohoo!


----------



## Aeson

You drink too much coffee.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> You drink too much coffee.




How do you know you vicious snickerdoodle?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How do you know you vicious snickerdoodle?



The webcam I had one of my minions set up near by. By my count that is number 3.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> The webcam I had one of my minions set up near by. By my count that is number 3.




Hee hee! Your minions have been feeding you false info I'm afraid.  

Only 2 this morning.   

Need more though ... 3 is an excellent idea. Thanks Aeson.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hee hee! Your minions have been feeding you false info I'm afraid.
> 
> Only 2 this morning.
> 
> Need more though ... 3 is an excellent idea. Thanks Aeson.




You are obviously not counting the top-offs!

Speaking of coffee, since moving in 3 dozen technicians to my once quiet site they TOOK OUT the coffee pots and put in a vending coffee machine!

Rassim frassim


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You are obviously not counting the top-offs!
> 
> Speaking of coffee, since moving in 3 dozen technicians to my once quiet site they TOOK OUT the coffee pots and put in a vending coffee machine!
> 
> Rassim frassim




Whoa. MAJOR bummer.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! 6700 posts! Getting near 7000.... Yeesh. What a big mouth I have.




I love that you have over 3 times my posts but have only been on enworld a third of the time...

You are approximately TEN TIMES mouthier then me!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh....
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> It's the day the saint is commemorated who you are named after.
> 
> I am named after St. Nicodemus of the Holy Mountain. Today is his commemoration day. In the Orthodox countries namesdays are even bigger than birthdays (although they celebrate them too).
> 
> :




Mine is...April 6th???

T'heck with the Name's Day..What about FEAST day!!!


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I love that you have over 3 times my posts but have only been on enworld a third of the time...
> 
> You are approximately TEN TIMES mouthier then me!





People are like that.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Mine is...April 6th???
> 
> T'heck with the Name's Day..What about FEAST day!!!




Feast day - depends on LOTSA things.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> People are like that.




And the fungus?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I love that you have over 3 times my posts but have only been on enworld a third of the time...
> 
> You are approximately TEN TIMES mouthier then me!




Don't EVEN tell me you are surprised....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

How are you today Mega?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Feast day - depends on LOTSA things.




As long as there is no Caviar!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> As long as there is no Caviar!




BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

ROFLMAO!!!

   

Oh God! I can't BREATHE! I can't BREATHE!!!

Help!!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Work on my vacation?




I work at Dragoncon and that's part of my vacation.


I've been off busy planning my Disney World trip.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Too many weirdos..If I got the urge for mountains I visit a lil place called the Adirondacks...
> 
> At least we have normal hillbillies and not weird EX vietnam vets and Hippies growing pot!




Here, we seem to have hispanics growing pot. No doubt illegals too since NC seems to want to harbor them here!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! 6700 posts! Getting near 7000.... Yeesh. What a big mouth I have.




Ain't sayin' nuthin'.. Ain't sayin' nuthin'.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You are obviously not counting the top-offs!
> 
> Speaking of coffee, since moving in 3 dozen technicians to my once quiet site they TOOK OUT the coffee pots and put in a vending coffee machine!
> 
> Rassim frassim




That just majorly SUCKETH!


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You are obviously not counting the top-offs!
> 
> Speaking of coffee, since moving in 3 dozen technicians to my once quiet site they TOOK OUT the coffee pots and put in a vending coffee machine!
> 
> Rassim frassim



I would bring in my own coffeepot, and let them know that I won't be a part of their communist plot!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would bring in my own coffeepot, and let them know that I won't be a part of their communist plot!




You rowdy rebel you.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You rowdy rebel you.



Well....it's just wrong to give a man free coffee and then take it away! It's like the drug dealer that gives you the stuff free a couple times and then starts charging you.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well....it's just wrong to give a man free coffee and then take it away! It's like the drug dealer that gives you the stuff free a couple times and then starts charging you.




But does that change the charge leveled against you in my previous post though?   

Hee hee!

I agree wholeheartedly with you though.


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well....it's just wrong to give a man free coffee and then take it away! It's like the drug dealer that gives you the stuff free a couple times and then starts charging you.




Whats worse is that on the first days it was here..The vending coffee thingee WAS free, with all sorts of options like Cappacino and columbian blend, irish creme, chai...

Then *BAM* now you need a quarter. Its not expensive...and I am not a big coffee drinker, but it is a cruel money making scheme.


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Whats worse is that on the first days it was here..The vending coffee thingee WAS free, with all sorts of options like Cappacino and columbian blen, irish creme, chai...
> 
> Then *BAM* now you need a quarter. Its not expensive...and I am not a big coffee drinker, but it is a cruel money making scheme.




SABOTAGE!

Another victim of the industry!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> SABOTAGE!
> 
> Another victim of the industry!




Tru Dat Brutha!


----------



## Mycanid

Well, I got some news for ya hero ... ready?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, I got some news for ya hero ... ready?




Mayyyyybe!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Started telling a bunch of others over on Circvs Maximvs about my being a monk for almost 19 years now. They took it very well indeed. 

So I decided it was time to say it here as well.

Two mods separately at different times assured me it wouldn't be a problem. 

So - there it is.

But ... you already knew of course!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, I got some news for ya hero ... ready?




You're getting married!

no?

You're pregnant?

no?

You're dying?

we all are?

You've won the Nobel Peace Prize?

that was last year?

Hmmm.... I give!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> You're getting married!
> 
> no?
> 
> You're pregnant?
> 
> no?
> 
> You're dying?
> 
> we all are?
> 
> You've won the Nobel Peace Prize?
> 
> that was last year?
> 
> Hmmm.... I give!




See former post above!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Started telling a bunch of others over on Circvs Maximvs about my being a monk for almost 19 years now. They took it very well indeed.
> 
> So I decided it was time to say it here as well.
> 
> Two mods separately at different times assured me it wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> So - there it is.





Wait..you're a _wha-???_

Man! Manomanoman!!!!

How terribly....disappointing!

I thought you were going to lay out some news less then a decade or two old...


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Wait..you're a _wha-???_
> 
> Man! Manomanoman!!!!
> 
> How terribly....disappointing!
> 
> I thought you were going to lay out some news less then a decade or two old...




Alright you! Back in your cage! Back! Back I say!   

lolololol!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Alright you! Back in your cage! Back! Back I say!
> 
> lolololol!





There isnt a cage built that can hold m---- <<<rattle rattle>>>

Seriously, does someone have a key for this??? <<<rattle rattle>>>


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> There isnt a cage built that can hold m---- <<<rattle rattle>>>
> 
> Seriously, does someone have a key for this??? <<<rattle rattle>>>




hee hee hee!

So how ARE you doing tonight hero? 

Man ... its good to see you in here so often of late and to be in here mySELF of course to be able to see you!


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> hee hee hee!
> 
> So how ARE you doing tonight hero?
> 
> Man ... its good to see you in here so often of late and to be in here mySELF of course to be able to see you!




Despite lack of money to pay my bills and lack of sleep, I have been in a very good mood.

The little cutie I have at home helps with that a lot!
Speaking of which I have to wrap up and go home soon so she can continue to deprive me of sleep!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Despite lack of money to pay my bills and lack of sleep, I have been in a very good mood.
> 
> The little cutie I have at home helps with that a lot!
> Speaking of which I have to wrap up and go home soon so she can continue to deprive me of sleep!




Aww ...   

Nuts ... ah well. Maybe some other hivers will dance through here later then....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

No one yet ... ah well. I will talk to you all later on!


----------



## Thunderfoot

The wee hours of the morning...no one is up but the bats, the mice and those with insomnia...
*sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> The wee hours of the morning...no one is up but the bats, the mice and those with insomnia...
> *sigh*




Heya Thunderfoot - just checked in.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... seems folks have not woken up yet 

long friday evening and all I bet.

Ah well.


----------



## Ferret

Kaloo Kalay! Frapjaptulous day! My new laptop arrived yesterday! And it runs Half-life two! Huzzah!

Uh hello people, I'm watching you in 17" 1440 x 900 res glory!


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Kaloo Kalay! Frapjaptulous day! My new laptop arrived yesterday! And it runs Half-life two! Huzzah!
> 
> Uh hello people, I'm watching you in 17" 1440 x 900 res glory!




OORAH!!!! APPLAUSE!!!!!

Oh ..it's frabjus by the way....


----------



## Mycanid

Boy ... it has been DEAD SILENT in here today.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Boy ... it has been DEAD SILENT in here today.



Yes. I guess it has been! I relaxed a good amt of the day, and this evening had a cookout with family and have spent the last 2 hours putting some final touches on Korbin's birth announcement. Well, final touches except for the pics and the birth info of course. LOL I don't have any of that yet!

So you are a monk huh? That's cool. Is that why you live in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes. I guess it has been! I relaxed a good amt of the day, and this evening had a cookout with family and have spent the last 2 hours putting some final touches on Korbin's birth announcement. Well, final touches except for the pics and the birth info of course. LOL I don't have any of that yet!
> 
> So you are a monk huh? That's cool. Is that why you live in the middle of nowhere?




Among other things ma'am. Yes. 

Explain a few things maybe?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Explain a few things maybe?



Wait....what could I explain? Or do you mean do I want YOU to esplain?

If it is the latter, then yes; that would be great. I am interested.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wait....what could I explain? Or do you mean do I want YOU to esplain?
> 
> If it is the latter, then yes; that would be great. I am interested.




  Sorry ... I meant to ask if my being a monk explained a few things about previous posts and such.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry ... I meant to ask if my being a monk explained a few things about previous posts and such.



Yes, it does.


----------



## Mycanid

You still tired Aurora? ...


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You still tired Aurora? ...



I am tired, but I know if I go to bed I won't be able to sleep.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am tired, but I know if I go to bed I won't be able to sleep.




Whatcha been up to today?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whatcha been up to today?



See post 27797. LOL   That's pretty much it. 

Here's the announcement I have come up with. 
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/AnnouncementKorbincopy.jpg


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> See post 27797. LOL   That's pretty much it.
> 
> Here's the announcement I have come up with.
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/AnnouncementKorbincopy.jpg




You insert the baby pics in I take it and what else?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You insert the baby pics in I take it and what else?



All the info....on the one tag I put the height & weight and than on the other tag I put the date and time.


----------



## Mycanid

Very nice! 

What colors do you think you will do?


----------



## Mycanid

I was wondering for the whole thing aurora ... not just the invitation.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was wondering for the whole thing aurora ... not just the invitation.



I am confused. 

This happens easily of late.


----------



## Aurora

I need to head to bed. TTYL Myc


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need to head to bed. TTYL Myc




G'night aurora


----------



## hero4hire

Howdy Hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Howdy Hivers!




THAT'S what I'm talking about!

Woohoo!

Howdy hero


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> THAT'S what I'm talking about!
> 
> Woohoo!
> 
> Howdy hero




W'sup?


----------



## Mycanid

Not much [hee hee] ... how about you?


----------



## Mycanid

Drat ... well ... I was just about to sign off before you came in ... so maybe i will talk to you later on, eh?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat ... well ... I was just about to sign off before you came in ... so maybe i will talk to you later on, eh?




I will be on and off until 8am est


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I will be on and off until 8am est



when you turn into a pumpkin?


----------



## hero4hire

Aurora said:
			
		

> when you turn into a pumpkin?




I am already a pumpkin...and I am out of season.  :\


----------



## Aurora

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am already a pumpkin...and I am out of season.  :\



LOL I have felt that way before.


----------



## Aurora

This baby has got 3 days before I sign its eviction notice.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> This baby has got 3 days before I sign its eviction notice.



Did he wake you early this morning? Playing loud music? Did he invite friends over for a party?


----------



## megamania

If there is a party and no one shows up is it still a party?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> If there is a party and no one shows up is it still a party?



A party of one.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> If there is a party and no one shows up is it still a party?




Of course it is ... and then the flying monkies attack!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did he wake you early this morning? Playing loud music? Did he invite friends over for a party?




I think it was the moshing that was upsetting to her actually ....


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am already a pumpkin...and I am out of season.  :\




Hey! Wait a minute! I was the one that wore orange sweats, not you!   

Unless ...   

Did you recover from the SU-Indiana game and have been going to SU games the past few years?  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> A party of one.




Using the word party as it was meant in this case [and not the other, optional, uses of party], you can't technically have a party of one because the definition of the word party means to have a group of people or 'a social gathering'.  You cannot have a social gathering by yourself and I don't care how social you are with yourself, that doesn't count.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang, did I scare everyone away?


----------



## Ferret

It's a play on words using that definition, bringing to light that in this case it might be preferable if that 'one' was joined by a group....


----------



## Dog Moon

Ferret said:
			
		

> It's a play on words using that definition, bringing to light that in this case it might be preferable if that 'one' was joined by a group....




Or one split into multiples to create his own group.


----------



## Ferret

If one is deranged in such a manner.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ferret said:
			
		

> If one is deranged in such a manner.




Or capable of reproducing in such a manner.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, did I scare everyone away?



Yes you did.  I didn't like the way you talked to me. I'm mad at you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes you did.  I didn't like the way you talked to me. I'm mad at you.




Awww, I didn't mean it.  Honestly!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww, I didn't mean it.  Honestly!



Wanna kiss and make up?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wanna kiss and make up?




Um, not if I have to kiss YOU.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Um, not if I have to kiss YOU.



We won't get caught like Goldmoon. I'm discreet.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We won't get caught like Goldmoon. I'm discreet.




How about we just agree to kiss Goldmoon and make up.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> How about we just agree to kiss Goldmoon and make up.



I'm game for that.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, did I scare everyone away?




Nonsense - I head off to go to Church is all.


----------



## megamania

86 said yes and only 32 showed up.......



hell of a party......   nearly all no call no show......

150 burgers, 75 hot dogs.....   salads....sodas


Freezing what we can.   I'll be eating hots and hams for a week.



NEVER again will I have a party.   NEVER.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... here is a pic of me from today.


----------



## Mycanid

Well Mega ... at least you have pre-made food for a while, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> 86 said yes and only 32 showed up.......
> 
> 
> 
> hell of a party......   nearly all no call no show......
> 
> 150 burgers, 75 hot dogs.....   salads....sodas
> 
> 
> Freezing what we can.   I'll be eating hots and hams for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER again will I have a party.   NEVER.




I must have missed something?  Why were you having a party?

*and it sucks that so few people came*


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I must have missed something?  Why were you having a party?
> 
> *and it sucks that so few people came*




Hey there Dog Moon!

Evening. 

You get the first PBeM installment btw?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I must have missed something?  Why were you having a party?
> 
> *and it sucks that so few people came*




Was it bday party or something completely different?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Dog Moon!
> 
> Evening.
> 
> You get the first PBeM installment btw?




Is that what's on the thread?  I'm still not sure what's going on.  No one's responded in that thread and I've received no emails...


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is that what's on the thread?  I'm still not sure what's going on.  No one's responded in that thread and I've received no emails...




send your reply to the thread via an email to RC ... that is what I did and what I told Hafrog to do


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> send your reply to the thread via an email to RC ... that is what I did and what I told Hafrog to do




Ah.  Glad someone finally mentioned something.  Woulda been kinda pointless I guess if I never responded.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  Glad someone finally mentioned something.  Woulda been kinda pointless I guess if I never responded.




What I did was just subscribe to the thread RC started in "Playing the Game" and have it notify me by email. Seemed the best "tactic"....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Kay ... conking out for the evening. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I must have missed something?  Why were you having a party?
> 
> *and it sucks that so few people came*





15th anniversary party


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What I did was just subscribe to the thread RC started in "Playing the Game" and have it notify me by email. Seemed the best "tactic"....  :\




Another question: Should I be sending my responses only to RC?  Are there any cases where I would email something to Everyone?

Ug, I hate sounding so naive, but I've only done pbp...


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> 15th anniversary party




Ah.  Congratulations!

*how come no one invited me.  *


----------



## Aurora

I am SO tired. This acid reflux is killing me. My 2 yr old is a walking tornado. We are going to need to replace the carpet in this room. She throws everything on the floor. I give her sippy cups for her drinks and she still manages to get it on the floor. I give up. I think I am going to surrender to the mess. I just don't have the energy to clean it up. 


I feel better now. Well, a little. Why must 2 yr olds get ALL of their toys out at the same time? *sigh*


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am SO tired. This acid reflux is killing me. My 2 yr old is a walking tornado. We are going to need to replace the carpet in this room. She throws everything on the floor. I give her sippy cups for her drinks and she still manages to get it on the floor. I give up. I think I am going to surrender to the mess. I just don't have the energy to clean it up.
> 
> 
> I feel better now. Well, a little. Why must 2 yr olds get ALL of their toys out at the same time? *sigh*



I am SO tired. This heat induced nausea is killing me. My office move has hit the place like a tornado. We are going to need to place a floor mat in this room.  Everything shows up on the floor. I have a water bottle for my drinks but it's not enough to keep me ahead of dehydration. I wish I could give up. I think I am going to surrender to the mess. I just don't have the bookshelves to clean it up. 


I feel better now. Well, a little. Why must everyone be using power tools at the same time? *sigh*


----------



## Aurora

Brat


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Brat



Yeah, I can totally see the next Bratz doll being modeled after me.  Pre-teen girls will flock to be able to play out the fantasy life of John, the twenty-something Engineer.

They'll give me a polo shirt with sequins and everything.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Another question: Should I be sending my responses only to RC?  Are there any cases where I would email something to Everyone?
> 
> Ug, I hate sounding so naive, but I've only done pbp...




I have just been sending them to RC ...


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am SO tired. This acid reflux is killing me. My 2 yr old is a walking tornado. We are going to need to replace the carpet in this room. She throws everything on the floor. I give her sippy cups for her drinks and she still manages to get it on the floor. I give up. I think I am going to surrender to the mess. I just don't have the energy to clean it up.
> 
> 
> I feel better now. Well, a little. Why must 2 yr olds get ALL of their toys out at the same time? *sigh*




Hee hee!   

Morning aurora.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I am SO tired. This heat induced nausea is killing me. My office move has hit the place like a tornado. We are going to need to place a floor mat in this room.  Everything shows up on the floor. I have a water bottle for my drinks but it's not enough to keep me ahead of dehydration. I wish I could give up. I think I am going to surrender to the mess. I just don't have the bookshelves to clean it up.
> 
> 
> I feel better now. Well, a little. Why must everyone be using power tools at the same time? *sigh*




Double hee hee. 

Morning frogman.

Nice to see you "enhivificating" again.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Double hee hee.
> 
> Morning frogman.



Hey Myc.  Nice sandals.  Glad to see I can still get a laugh, even after all my absence.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice to see you "enhivificating" again.



Only sort of.  We're only mostly done with the move.  Everything is here now, and we have computers and internet . . . but stuff still needs to be rearranged and set up, etc.  Thus still feeling kind of poorly.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can totally see the next Bratz doll being modeled after me.  Pre-teen girls will flock to be able to play out the fantasy life of John, the twenty-something Engineer.
> 
> They'll give me a polo shirt with sequins and everything.



Ummmmm.......nice?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Myc.  Nice sandals.  Glad to see I can still get a laugh, even after all my absence.Only sort of.  We're only mostly done with the move.  Everything is here now, and we have computers and internet . . . but stuff still needs to be rearranged and set up, etc.  Thus still feeling kind of poorly.




You are a scholar and an amphibian sir ... ergo ... umm ... never mind.   

Good to see you again though!


----------



## Aurora

I found another meat my daughter will eat. Salami. So now there is chicken nuggets, meatloaf, and salami on the list. *sigh* She used to eat chicken breast and fish, but not anymore. 


Salami sandwiches are good. My favorite is grilled cheese sandwiches with a couple slices of salami on it. Yum! 

I spent 15 min picking up, and am exhausted. 

Dragon Quest 8 is calling me. That game is addictive.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ummmmm.......nice?




Btw aurora ... the walking tornado dispersed yet?   

Dangit ... now I am thinking of Bruce Sterling....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I found another meat my daughter will eat. Salami. So now there is chicken nuggets, meatloaf, and salami on the list. *sigh* She used to eat chicken breast and fish, but not anymore.
> 
> 
> Salami sandwiches are good. My favorite is grilled cheese sandwiches with a couple slices of salami on it. Yum!
> 
> I spent 15 min picking up, and am exhausted.
> 
> Dragon Quest 8 is calling me. That game is addictive.




What about fish or seafood?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am SO tired. This acid reflux is killing me. My 2 yr old is a walking tornado. We are going to need to replace the carpet in this room. She throws everything on the floor. I give her sippy cups for her drinks and she still manages to get it on the floor. I give up. I think I am going to surrender to the mess. I just don't have the energy to clean it up.
> 
> 
> I feel better now. Well, a little. Why must 2 yr olds get ALL of their toys out at the same time? *sigh*




There is a reason it is called the "Terrible Twos".    Wait until she needs to share mommy time with the baby.


----------



## megamania

well..... back to work.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dragon Quest 8 is calling me. That game is addictive.



Damn good game.

DAMN good game.

It looks like I'm going to have to get myself a DS for 9.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What about fish or seafood?



She used to eat fish, but not anymore.

Reading Comprehension FTW.  

Other seafood was not mentioned, but I'm never quite sure what on earth could make a person hungry enough to try shellfish.  Shrimp look like oceanic cockroaches.  *shudder*


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She used to eat fish, but not anymore.
> 
> Reading Comprehension FTW.
> 
> Other seafood was not mentioned, but I'm never quite sure what on earth could make a person hungry enough to try shellfish.  Shrimp look like oceanic cockroaches.  *shudder*



Silly Arizonian.   Shrimp are good! So are crawdads and lobster and crab. MMMMmmmm You are right though. They do look like Ocean cockroaches. I didn't even see them with their shells on for the first time until I was 20 and dating dshai. Sad considering I grew up in San Diego. What? I come from money, we didn't have to shell our own shrimp. ROFL Anyways, we went to visit his family in TN and they took us to a chinese buffet. I walked over and just stared at the shrimp. Dshai walked up to me, and I just looked at him and said "There's something wrong with these shrimp!" His family got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> There is a reason it is called the "Terrible Twos".    Wait until she needs to share mommy time with the baby.



She's a TOTAL daddy's girl. It will be when he holds the baby that we are gonna run into trouble.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damn good game.
> 
> DAMN good game.
> 
> It looks like I'm going to have to get myself a DS for 9.  :\



Some of the characters REALLY crack me up. I almost feel off my chair laughing when I went to fight "One Knight Stand". Last night dshai fought a "pelvic thruster". I think it's funny that Jessica has "sex appeal" as a skill.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Some of the characters REALLY crack me up. I almost feel off my chair laughing when I went to fight "One Knight Stand". Last night dshai fought a "pelvic thruster". I think it's funny that Jessica has "sex appeal" as a skill.



*Cor blimey!*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She used to eat fish, but not anymore.
> 
> Reading Comprehension FTW.
> 
> Other seafood was not mentioned, but I'm never quite sure what on earth could make a person hungry enough to try shellfish.  Shrimp look like oceanic cockroaches.  *shudder*




 

Indeed....

Sick or uncomfortable or no Hafrog ... you are definitely still yourself.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Silly Arizonian.



Bah.  I only LOOK Arizonish.  Truly, I am a Brit.  We invented meat and potatoes!

Never seen an unshelled shrimp as I recall, but I remember the deveining once.  Nothing says good eatin' like ripping the spine out of your food.  ick.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sick or uncomfortable or no Hafrog ... you are definitely still yourself.



I'm going to go ahead and take this as a compliment. . . as it was no doubt intended.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah.  I only LOOK Arizonish.  Truly, I am a Brit.  We invented meat and potatoes!



And hard cider. YUM!


----------



## Aurora

All right kids. I am gonna go take a nap. I am going to dream about a clean house and not being as big as a house anymore. Maybe when I wake up the cleaning faeries will have visited and I'll go into labor. 


A girl can dream.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right kids. I am gonna go take a nap. I am going to dream about a clean house and not being as big as a house anymore. Maybe when I wake up the cleaning faeries will have visited and I'll go into labor.
> 
> A girl can dream.




Adios Aurora! Oh yes ... DON'T SLEEP ON YOUR STOMACH!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> And hard cider. YUM!




Phooey    I prefer wassail!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

Hey GM.

How're things?


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there GM!

Long time no see!

How's my favorite air traffic controller?


----------



## Aeson

I lose an Aurora but gain a Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

I'm not having a good couple of weeks at all. I'm just checking in to say hello.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not having a good couple of weeks at all. I'm just checking in to say hello.




I'm sorry to hear that.   

Well ... I am glad at least to see your smiling virtual face in here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How's my favorite air traffic controller?




Like you know any other Air Traffic Controllers.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm not having a good couple of weeks at all. I'm just checking in to say hello.



Sorry to hear that. I hope things look up for you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Like you know any other Air Traffic Controllers.



By default you're the favorite. Don't knock it.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Like you know any other Air Traffic Controllers.




Well .... actually ...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. I hope things look up for you.




I seriously doubt it but I'm not ready to talk about it just yet. I'm only on here today to let you all know I'm still alive.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it but I'm not ready to talk about it just yet. I'm only on here today to let you all know I'm still alive.



Fair enough.  Then it only remains for us to distract you with 500 posts about your rear end.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... I am glad at least to see your smiling virtual face in here.



That's not her smiling face. . . it's more of a plumber's smile. . .


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it but I'm not ready to talk about it just yet. I'm only on here today to let you all know I'm still alive.




Thank you my dear ... that was good of you to do.

I actually have been wondering about you the past week.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ....That's not her smiling face. . . it's more of a plumber's smile. . .




That is ME smiling you wicked hippo.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That is ME smiling you wicked hippo.



You said "your smile", not "my smile", but if that is the case, then please pull up your robes.  Thank you.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You said "your smile", not "my smile", but if that is the case, then please pull up your robes.  Thank you.




 

you want me to say that it is nice to see my own smiling face???


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt it but I'm not ready to talk about it just yet. I'm only on here today to let you all know I'm still alive.



Your support group is here when you need it. I'm glad you dropped by. I was worried a little.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> you want me to say that it is nice to see my own smiling face???



... only if you have severe spine deformation.   :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... only if you have severe spine deformation.   :\




ewww ...   

No thanks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ewww ...
> 
> No thanks.




Ewwww indeed.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your support group is here when you need it. I'm glad you dropped by. I was worried a little.




Thank you Aeson, perhaps in a few days or so.


----------



## Mycanid

I tell ya ... I absolutely love the fourth act of Mozart's opera marriage of figaro. Beautiful stuff....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I tell ya ... I absolutely love the fourth act of Mozart's opera marriage of figaro. Beautiful stuff....



Is that the part with everyone hiding from each other in the same bedroom?  That's my favorite part.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I tell ya ... I absolutely love the fourth act of Mozart's opera marriage of figaro. Beautiful stuff....




*Pulls binoculars and looks into left field*  Yep, theres Myc!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thank you Aeson, perhaps in a few days or so.



No pressure. We all have times like these. It's best to deal with it all in your own time.


----------



## Wereserpent

rtyureemh.


----------



## Wereserpent

Water Tea.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... only if you have severe spine deformation.   :\




Or.... *wait for it* a mirror!


----------



## Wereserpent

Whats up with that green stuff on top of ov?


----------



## Wereserpent

*Pets the Doggy*


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or.... *wait for it* a mirror!



It would still take some major neck craneage to observe your own rear in a mirror.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Pets the froggy*


----------



## Wereserpent

yub yub.


----------



## Wereserpent

I Kile Cohoatel likm.


----------



## Wereserpent

Cieickp.


----------



## Wereserpent

Lae UELUE wDet.


----------



## Wereserpent

Oataext.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bemodry.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mini drhj.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like chocolate milk.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Pets the Hivemind*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It would still take some major neck craneage to observe your own rear in a mirror.




I look at mine in a mirror all the time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count - 1


----------



## Wereserpent

Edja.


----------



## Wereserpent

Look it is the return of GOLDMOON!(With a whole new meaning now!)


----------



## Wereserpent

Ftq?


----------



## Wereserpent

I make more sense than me!


----------



## Wereserpent

Font Monsters!


----------



## Wereserpent

Hmmmm, it appears that electric engines are out of style to wear this year?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Pulls binoculars and looks into left field*  Yep, theres Myc!



I think he was going for a sudden change of subject to avoid akwardness.

I have a history of taking akward situations and making them much, much worse.
I was moving into my new apartment, and I was carrying my bed up out of my truck.
A lady unlocked the building door for me, and she said, "I'm not afraid to let you in with my key, because a rapist wouldn't have a bed like that."
Now, what I should have said was. . . nothing.
What I did say was, "You'd be surprised."
That's really hard to segue out of.  What do you say next? " . . . or whatever."

- Mike Birbiglia


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think he was going for a sudden change of subject to avoid akwardness.
> 
> I have a history of taking akward situations and making them much, much worse.
> I was moving into my new apartment, and I was carrying my bed up out of my truck.
> A lady unlocked the building door for me, and she said, "I'm not afraid to let you in with my key, because a rapist wouldn't have a bed like that."
> Now, what I should have said was. . . nothing.
> What I did say was, "You'd be surprised."
> That's really hard to segue out of.  What do you say next? " . . . or whatever."
> 
> - Mike Birbiglia




Hee hee ... actually not really.  I was listening to it was all....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I look at mine in a mirror all the time.



So do I*, but that's beside the point.


*look at your rear end in a mirror, that is.


----------



## Mycanid

What is with the explosion of talk from Galeros?   

I have never seen him speak so much....


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Look it is the return of GOLDMOON!(With a whole new meaning now!)




Um, what does it mean?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What is with the explosion of talk from Galeros?
> 
> I have never seen him speak so much....




And yet still manage to say nothing.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hee hee ... actually not really.  I was listening to it was all....



Wow.  What a waste of a good Mike Birbiglia quote then.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Um, what does it mean?



I think it's a pun on MOONing, and my references to your rear.  Could be something else though, as it would be the only part I understood if I am correct.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think it's a pun on MOONing, and my references to your rear.  Could be something else though, as it would be the only part I understood if I am correct.




Who really knows with him?


----------



## Aeson

I managed to watch a 2 hour movie today with few interruptions. It's nice to be the boss of your own business some times.   I just didn't make any money today.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who really knows with him?



The Shadow knows.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who really knows with him?




I DO!


----------



## Wereserpent

Pop


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I DO!



We need a Galerese to English dictionary.


----------



## Wereserpent

Fish Fillets.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> We need a Galerese to English dictionary.



berl.


----------



## Wereserpent

Chocolate Bananas.


----------



## Wereserpent

Vanilla Coke.  Is that stuff out again?


----------



## Wereserpent

Hooray!  I think it is!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I managed to watch a 2 hour movie today with few interruptions. It's nice to be the boss of your own business some times.   I just didn't make any money today.




Drat....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Vanilla Coke.  Is that stuff out again?




Absolutely yuck ... hate that stuff.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Absolutely yuck ... hate that stuff.




Diet Vanilla Pepsi FTW!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Shadow knows.



I always wanted to play a gnomish thief rogue named *The Shadow Nose*.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Diet Vanilla Pepsi FTW!




  

I am glad you like it so much GM!   

Less %wise in California for me to have to look at....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always wanted to play a gnomish thief rogue named *The Shadow Nose*.




 

::forehead slap::


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ::forehead slap::



No?


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Absolutely ambrosia ... love that stuff.




FIFY!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Mycanid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolut Ambrosia... Vodka of the Gods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIFY!
Click to expand...


No, *I* FIF*Y*


----------



## Aeson

700 pages.W00t


----------



## Mycanid

Whoa!...   

I wonder if we will be allowed to get up to 1000?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa!...
> 
> I wonder if we will be allowed to get up to 1000?



I think you'll find that there's more likely to be a post cap than a page cap.  Could be 40,000 posts, but it's an odd number.

Considering the extreme length of the thread, I also wonder if there's a purely data storage size limit to thread size.  All the text and formatting and images. . . it's gotta be a pretty massive thread by all accounting.  Hmmm.  No matter.  We keep going until we break it!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think you'll find that there's more likely to be a post cap than a page cap.  Could be 40,000 posts, but it's an odd number.
> 
> Considering the extreme length of the thread, I also wonder if there's a purely data storage size limit to thread size.  All the text and formatting and images. . . it's gotta be a pretty massive thread by all accounting.  Hmmm.  No matter.  We keep going until we break it!




Woohoo!   

THAT'S the spirit!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> 700 pages.W00t




Ya'll need to go to 50 posts per page like me.  Then I wouldn't be the only one on page 560...


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ya'll need to go to 50 posts per page like me.  Then I wouldn't be the only one on page 560...



That took some wind out of the sail.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That took some wind out of the sail.




Man, I just seem to be ruining your fun recently, aren't I?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, I just seem to be ruining your fun recently, aren't I?



I just noticed that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just noticed that.




I think the shrooms made me do it.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think the shrooms made me do it.




Ulp!   

They're onto us ... quick ... run!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think the shrooms made me do it.



Don't blame the shroom.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't blame the shroom.




But the Myconid just admitted their guilt!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> But the Myconid just admitted their guilt!




Where? Who? Me?   

No, no - that was not me. It was ... umm ... oh nevermind.....  :\ 

I did it, I admit.

Now.

What did I do?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always wanted to play a gnomish thief rogue named *The Shadow Nose*.



In one of our side campaigns, Bubba is playing a swashbuckler named Ron Guard. *sigh* Oh yeah and Jon's character is Hanover McGroyn. *shakes head*


----------



## megamania

In our current campaign I have five warforged.  Patch, Sneak, Break, Blast and Smash.  I am always foprgetting whom is whom (except for Patch... its our Artificer)


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> In one of our side campaigns, Bubba is playing a swashbuckler named Ron Guard. *sigh* Oh yeah and Jon's character is Hanover McGroyn. *shakes head*



I kind of like Ron Guard, but yeah, the reason why it's a "I always wanted to" rather than a "I did this once" is because I would never saddle a real campaign with such a character.

Perhaps if I ever start playing WoW again . . .


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I kind of like Ron Guard, but yeah, the reason why it's a "I always wanted to" rather than a "I did this once" is because I would never saddle a real campaign with such a character.
> 
> Perhaps if I ever start playing WoW again . . .




WOW?  FFXI is where its at.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> WOW?  FFXI is where its at.



And yet I would be unable to play a gnome.  I dunno, FFXI just didn't look interesting.  Of course, I'm mostly opposed to MMORPGs on principal (pay for the game AND pay to play?!?).  But I had a lot of friends in WoW, and they bought me my copy of the game so that I would play with them.  Nobody ever wanted me to play FFXI.  I prefer FFI and FFII, I've been playing those recently. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And yet I would be unable to play a gnome.  I dunno, FFXI just didn't look interesting.  Of course, I'm mostly opposed to MMORPGs on principal (pay for the game AND pay to play?!?).  But I had a lot of friends in WoW, and they bought me my copy of the game so that I would play with them.  Nobody ever wanted me to play FFXI.  I prefer FFI and FFII, I've been playing those recently. . .




I love XI but I still think VII and tactics were the best ever.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love XI but I still think VII and tactics were the best ever.



Both very good games.  I'm looking forward to the reissue of FF Tactics.  I'm still surprised that FFVII hasn't ever been ported, especially since the game is so hard to find these days.  My friend lost my copy.    


Still, there's just some inescapable nostalgia that I have for the first one.  I think it was the first game that I ever beat.  Good times.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning GM and Hafrog!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning GM and Hafrog!



Hiya, Myc.  What's happenin'?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Both very good games.  I'm looking forward to the reissue of FF Tactics.  I'm still surprised that FFVII hasn't ever been ported, especially since the game is so hard to find these days.  My friend lost my copy.
> 
> 
> Still, there's just some inescapable nostalgia that I have for the first one.  I think it was the first game that I ever beat.  Good times.




I still have a copy of VII but not tactics.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning GM and Hafrog!




Morning.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hiya, Myc.  What's happenin'?




Not much - the bishop is taking off for Jackson today and we are going over the necessary things for me to do while he is gone. 

After that I will chip through the piles on the "to do" list step by step ... normal stuff, but it IS rather nice to have the plate full.

What about you? They still banging and re-modeling at your work?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Morning.




Doing a little better today GM?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Doing a little better today GM?




Not really but thanks for asking.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I still have a copy of VII but not tactics.



I have my tactics, but the new PSP release still looks neat.  New classes, plus portable instead of having to drag my playstation around =)


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not much - the bishop is taking off for Jackson today and we are going over the necessary things for me to do while he is gone.



Jackson, Mississippi?

Do you ever call him "The Bish"?  Or would that be considered disrespectful?







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> What about you? They still banging and re-modeling at your work?



Things seem to have settled down a little.  But I still have a pile of boxes instead of a bookshelf.  I was planning to get one on the way home last night, but a major storm blew into town, flooding the streets, blowing over trees and knocking out powerlines and streetlights.  So I considered myself lucky just to make it home.  It took me an hour and forty-five to get home, instead of the twenty five minutes it normally takes.  *sheesh*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have my tactics, but the new PSP release still looks neat.  New classes, plus portable instead of having to drag my playstation around =)




I am contemplating getting the PSP version. I have the DS version of III and its as fun as I remember.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jackson, Mississippi?
> 
> Do you ever call him "The Bish"?  Or would that be considered disrespectful?




No -Jackson California. (Know where that is GM?) It is about an hour or so east of Sacto....

Hee hee. No.    The slavic peoples have a word for bishop which is affectionate and respectful at the same time; Vladika (pronounced Vlah-deek-ah - with both "ah's" like the ah in the word father). I just call him that.   



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Things seem to have settled down a little.  But I still have a pile of boxes instead of a bookshelf.  I was planning to get one on the way home last night, but a major storm blew into town, flooding the streets, blowing over trees and knocking out powerlines and streetlights.  So I considered myself lucky just to make it home.  It took me an hour and forty-five to get home, instead of the twenty five minutes it normally takes.  *sheesh*




Drives me nuts having books in boxes instead of on shelves....   

REALLY?! Floods?! In Arizona?

Is that ... umm ... normal?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> REALLY?! Floods?! In Arizona?
> 
> Is that ... umm ... normal?



Depends entirely on your definition of normal, I suppose.

It's not major, river overflowing, Katarina style flooding.  But BECAUSE it's a desert, and water is so rare, for many years, nobody bothered to design drainage for the roads.  So anywhere the road dips, or has become unlevel over the years, water accumulates.

Also, we do get flash floods through washes and dry river beds.  Again, if it were a wet climate it would just be a river that raised a few inches, but when it's dry 300+ days of the year, any water comes as a surprise.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Depends entirely on your definition of normal, I suppose.
> 
> It's not major, river overflowing, Katarina style flooding.  But BECAUSE it's a desert, and water is so rare, for many years, nobody bothered to design drainage for the roads.  So anywhere the road dips, or has become unlevel over the years, water accumulates.
> 
> Also, we do get flash floods through washes and dry river beds.  Again, if it were a wet climate it would just be a river that raised a few inches, but when it's dry 300+ days of the year, any water comes as a surprise.




Ah ... that makes sense. Come to think of it when I was down near Florence I saw some of the trenches created by those flash floods in the past.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ... that makes sense. Come to think of it when I was down near Florence I saw some of the trenches created by those flash floods in the past.




.....


----------



## Aeson

Edited for Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That sounds like some insensitive thing I would say.




How is that insensitive?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How is that insensitive?



Less insensitive, more. . . inappropriate?

uncouth?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Less insensitive, more. . . inappropriate?
> 
> uncouth?




It was a statement on the ease of creating a flash flood not on the size of Aurora's water. Just forget it, Ill delete it. :\


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It was a statement on the ease of creating a flash flood not on the size of Aurora's water. Just forget it, Ill delete it. :\



Don't be silly.

...

Aeson already quoted it, it's not going away.  I'm sure nobody misinterpreted it as an insult.  It would be kind of an odd one if it was.  Yo Mamma's Water Was SOOO big . . .  Rather, talking about bodily fluids of any kind is generally regarded as mildly dirty.  And normally the Hive is such a repository of clean and wholesome conversation.


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee. Post #28000! Wow.   

Hmm ... no one around. I have been working like a maniac ... in and out of this site here. Crazy.   

But I love it!

Lots getting done!


----------



## megamania

Posts in all are 28 thousand and one
But why am I all alone
I visit and visit, I reply and reply
By now I would have thought someone to have shown

I visit day, afternoon and night
I hope to discover someone new full of delight
But I sit here in my room full of doom and gloom
Hopeing to find someone that says it will be alright



'allllloooooooooooOOOOooooooooOOOOOoooooo

does this thing work....?


----------



## megamania

waves the white flag........


----------



## Mycanid

And ... uh ... what or who are you surrendering too?  :\ 

Musta missed something....


----------



## Mycanid

Morning hivers!

By the way ... anyone in here ever tried tossing the caber?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way ... anyone in here ever tried tossing the caber?



No.

Hernias as sport?  Sounds like fun, though.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Don't be silly.
> 
> ...
> 
> Aeson already quoted it, it's not going away.  I'm sure nobody misinterpreted it as an insult.  It would be kind of an odd one if it was.  Yo Mamma's Water Was SOOO big . . .  Rather, talking about bodily fluids of any kind is generally regarded as mildly dirty.  And normally the Hive is such a repository of clean and wholesome conversation.



I must have missed something good.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must have missed something good.



*sigh*  Apparently the record shows that you missed nothing.  And I appear to be up to three offended Hiveminders now.   :\   I need to put a "I'm JOKING" disclaimer at the bottom of every post.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Apparently the record shows that you missed nothing.  And I appear to be up to three offended Hiveminders now.   :\   I need to put a "I'm JOKING" disclaimer at the bottom of every post.



Meh. It can't be that bad.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meh. It can't be that bad.



Probably not, but my own joking comments made Goldmoon feel like SHE had offended someone, and conversely, hurt her.  And at a time when she really didn't need anything else heaped upon her.  *sigh*  I'm just going to go sit in this corner now.

...

Remember, kids:  Rippy the Razor sez, _'It's down the road, not across the street."_


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Hernias as sport?  Sounds like fun, though.




I vaguely remember seeing a video of some unfortunate fellow who tried to do this at one of the local highland festivals and had the pole land right on his head.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I must have missed something good.




You me both ...  :\


----------



## Aurora

Well I am off to our rental property. The poor guy moves in with his girlfriend after they've been together over a year and in less than a month, he finds her in bed with another guy. So, she is moving out and we have to get a letter from her, signed by him, and witnessed by me saying it is okay with both parties that she be let out of the lease. Her dad helped her move her stuff in, and he is helping her move her stuff out. I can't imagine what she told him.....


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And ... uh ... what or who are you surrendering too?  :\
> 
> Musta missed something....





No body seems to want to talk..... at least with me.   I waited a while after typing in my mini poem on the subject.  No answer.   So I "gave up" waiting.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> No body seems to want to talk..... at least with me.   I waited a while after typing in my mini poem on the subject.  No answer.   So I "gave up" waiting.



I thought that we mainly talk "at" eachother. 

Hi Mega. Sorry to run, but my tenants -1 are waiting.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well I am off to our rental property. The poor guy moves in with his girlfriend after they've been together over a year and in less than a month, he finds her in bed with another guy. So, she is moving out and we have to get a letter from her, signed by him, and witnessed by me saying it is okay with both parties that she be let out of the lease. Her dad helped her move her stuff in, and he is helping her move her stuff out. I can't imagine what she told him.....





are there any caring and loyal people left?   Seems only family dogs are now and our mutt will ignore me if someone else has a hotdog to share......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I thought that we mainly talk "at" eachother.
> 
> Hi Mega. Sorry to run, but my tenants -1 are waiting.....




..... see what I mean.

oh well.   Work calls.   gawd how I have come to HATE work.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well I am off to our rental property. The poor guy moves in with his girlfriend after they've been together over a year and in less than a month, he finds her in bed with another guy. So, she is moving out and we have to get a letter from her, signed by him, and witnessed by me saying it is okay with both parties that she be let out of the lease. Her dad helped her move her stuff in, and he is helping her move her stuff out. I can't imagine what she told him.....



So . . .

what you're telling me is that she's a)single, b)easy and c)not tied down in Ohio?

Sounds perfect!  

... or not  *sigh* :\


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> ..... see what I mean.
> 
> oh well.   Work calls.   gawd how I have come to HATE work.



If you loved it, they wouldn't have to pay you to do it.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> No body seems to want to talk..... at least with me.   I waited a while after typing in my mini poem on the subject.  No answer.   So I "gave up" waiting.




Sorry about that Mega ... I have been on a CRAZY work schedule the past week and change while I nave been in LA.

Maybe things will calm down a bit for me soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... it is just SUPER quiet inhere the past few days!


----------



## Wereserpent

Milk.


----------



## Wereserpent

Sup' Hivers.


----------



## Mycanid

Hiya Galeros.


----------



## Bloosquig

Howdely Ho Hiverinos!

Whats been shaking lately?

Me?  I have a headache and my wife is at the in laws with the baby.  Leaving me playing the bachelor game for a couple days.   

...

And I'm eating Ramen and apparently talking to myself in this empty forum.


----------



## Mycanid

heya bloos  nice to catch you in here tonight!


----------



## Bloosquig

Woot!  Howdy Mycanid how's it hanging?  I'm sounding out the hive waters tonight because I got a long boring day on the job tommorow with nothing to do but post so I just wanted to make sure everything was still popping in here.   

...

Exna the popay I just noticed Aurora posting a bunch earlier my headache is making me dumb.


----------



## Mycanid

No - she is under one month to go though ... and the baby has begun to be very active apparently!   

Other than that it has been pretty quiet in here the past few days - i think tha between summer vacations and intense work deadlines hitting everyone at once (including myself) we have just not been able to get in here much of late.  :\ 

And Gen Con is just around the bend too....

I am currently in LA doing some computer work and such and am missing my lovely northern california home.


----------



## Bloosquig

Cali is a nice place to live north or south though LA itself is a bit... icky.   :\ 


I miss some of the seasons from Utah though.  And camping.  Camping rocks.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Cali is a nice place to live north or south though LA itself is a bit... icky.   :\
> 
> 
> I miss some of the seasons from Utah though.  And camping.  Camping rocks.




QFT about LA  

Well my good sir ... I am signing off for the night. Thank you so much for stopping by to day boo to me!


----------



## Bloosquig

Well I'm back again in my jerky sporadic way anyone lurking in the hive want to help me while away my working hours?  It's better then actually working ya know.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm here.  The party may begin.

*pokes the hive with a stick*


----------



## Aurora

My daughter is playing Dragon Quest 8. Mommy wants to play DQ8, but NOOOOO! She calls the game "treasure chest" and she likes to have the main character run around.


----------



## Bloosquig

Woot woot

:breaks out the chemlights:

How ya doing frogman?

---

dragon quest is a pretty good series.  I still remember getting the nes for xmas and getting the original.  Ah the good old days.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter is playing Dragon Quest 8. Mommy wants to play DQ8, but NOOOOO! She calls the game "treasure chest" and she likes to have the main character run around.



What can I say?  At least you know that you've brought her up right.


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Woot woot
> 
> :breaks out the chemlights:
> 
> How ya doing frogman?



*hands Bloosquig a party hat*

I'm doing alright. . . but I too, am at work.  Thus, I'm not doing TOO well, obviously.


----------



## Bloosquig

Well you can't be doing too bad if you can post on the forums all the time.    

And hello Aurora keep on raising your chilins like you have been we need more gamers so we can take over the world.   


---

ugh 3 hour old breakfest burrito...  not so good anymore.   

breakfest... breakfast... I mourn the death of my spelling abilities.


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well you can't be doing too bad if you can post on the forums all the time.



Hardly all the time.  I missed most of last week.  But other times are pretty slow. . .


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> And hello Aurora keep on raising your chilins like you have been we need more gamers so we can take over the world.



Kylee had 2 really great bibs. One said "Future Gamer" and the other had a pic of 2 D6's and said "Gamer in Training". They are washed and waiting for Korbin


----------



## Bloosquig

Well I'm glad your available to talk to now frogman.    

Here's a little question for everyone (by which I mean you two lol)

If you could add any template which one would you add?

And another thought that just occured to me is what would pregnancy be considered for a dnd character?  A template?  Some kind of "disease" or other weirdness?  Just kinda curious what your thoughts are.   

---

my wife bought our son a shirt that said "my dad's a nerd"


----------



## Aurora

My doctor doesn't want me to travel. I may say screw-it and make a day trip to GenCon anyways. It's only 1.5 hours away. We'll see. 

I found out yesterday that our tenants are gamers. Small world.


----------



## Bloosquig

I'll mail you 20 bucks if you give birth on one of the gaming tables there.    


But seriously, that would be an interesting spot to be born.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad your available to talk to now frogman.
> 
> Here's a little question for everyone (by which I mean you two lol)
> 
> If you could add any template which one would you add?
> 
> And another thought that just occured to me is what would pregnancy be considered for a dnd character?  A template?  Some kind of "disease" or other weirdness?  Just kinda curious what your thoughts are.
> 
> ---
> 
> my wife bought our son a shirt that said "my dad's a nerd"




We don't really do templates. 

In the real world, pregnancy is considered a disability. For some it is, considering how much it can screw up a woman's body. I guess you could do something like if you had a pregnant PC they could roll randomly every day to see how they are feeling. LOL Pretty much fits with how my pregnancy has gone. Some days good. Some days not so good. On bad days they could say "be fatigued" and take a -2 to everything they do or something like that.


----------



## Bloosquig

"We were on the fifth floor of the chaos dragon's temple when the wizard teleported out without warning.  We later learned she had developed a sudden hankering for the Dancing Pony's famous double fried chicken with chocolate coating."


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad your available to talk to now frogman.



Well that makes my only problem my utter lack of ability to start a conversation.







			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> If you could add any template which one would you add?



Hmmm, I'm tempted to just say winged, because I hate driving, so a nice fly speed would be useful.  But really, I suppose I should be power-gamey and say paragon.  If I had the option to remove it again at will, Kaiju from Dragon Magazine would be fun, too  


			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> And another thought that just occured to me is what would pregnancy be considered for a dnd character?  A template?  Some kind of "disease" or other weirdness?  Just kinda curious what your thoughts are.



I think certain things defy D&D rules, and have to be just shoe-horned in.  If it's a template, it would have to be "aquired", but then be able to be "de-aquired" 40 weeks later.  And as a disease, no paladin would ever get pregnant.  Mostly it would be it's own things.  Increased food needs, odd cravings, reduced dex, swollen ankles, etc.


			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> my wife bought our son a shirt that said "my dad's a nerd"



Too cute!


----------



## Bloosquig

Apparently my son is being insubordinate with just my wife around.  Well, as insubordinate as you can be without being able to talk or move yourself around.  He's getting teeth in though so I guess he's been biting her occasionally when she tries to feed him and just being fussy all around.  I suppose if I was teething again I'd be a bit of a handful too.


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I guess he's been biting her occasionally when she tries to feed him and just being fussy all around.  I suppose if I was teething again I'd be a bit of a handful too.



I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Apparently my son is being insubordinate with just my wife around.  Well, as insubordinate as you can be without being able to talk or move yourself around.  He's getting teeth in though so I guess he's been biting her occasionally when she tries to feed him and just being fussy all around.  I suppose if I was teething again I'd be a bit of a handful too.



Hopefully he doesn't keep that up too long. Too much of that and I would switch to pumping instead of nursing. LOL


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.



_That_ kind of biting might be different.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hopefully he doesn't keep that up too long. Too much of that and I would switch to pumping instead of nursing. LOL



I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig pumping his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig pumping his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig pumping his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig pumping his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig pumping his wife.

...

This is just going to go downhill quickly.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> _That_ kind of biting might be different.



*shrug*

Different strokes for different folks.

Whatchu talkin about, Willis?

I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig stroking his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig stroking his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig stroking his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig stroking his wife.
I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig stroking his wife.


----------



## Bloosquig

My wife's the one to watch out for.  I remember one time I came through the gate and I had a hicky on my neck.  It looked like someone had clubbed me with a baseball bat.  My buddy was there and he cracked up.  Later another guy who didn't know I was dating asked who beat me up.


----------



## Aurora

Things go downhill frequently with you Frogman


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Things go downhill frequently with you Frogman



What can I say?  It happens.  Newton said so.


----------



## Bloosquig

He's at work thinking dirty thoughts is the only way to get through the day.    

Not that I blame him my wife is pretty hawt.


----------



## Aurora

Heh. I just came across this. Kind of funny.


----------



## Bloosquig

That's awesome Aurora my wife would have approved I'll have to show her when she comes home.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. I just came across this. Kind of funny.



Nice.  I think I'll pass that along to my friend who is now two days overdue.


----------



## Bloosquig

She needs a "your squatting leave now or I'll come in after you" notice.  My wife was a couple days late with our little guy.  Well little is a relative term since he's bigger then most one year old's I know.   

---

it's kinda cool and creepy to watch the blood cells as they travel through your eye.  The amazing human body and all that.


----------



## Aurora

I just read the saddest thing.  Over on the Aug 2007 board on pregnancy.org, one of the moms lost her baby less  than 2 weeks from his due date because her blood pressure spiked suddenly.


----------



## Bloosquig

Oh that's horrible.      I know we had some scares early in the pregnancy but I can't imagine how much it must hurt to get to the end and then have it end like that.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just read the saddest thing.  Over on the Aug 2007 board on pregnancy.org, one of the moms lost her baby less  than 2 weeks from his due date because her blood pressure spiked suddenly.





Knew a woman who was part of a similar LJ community.  Every so often, someone would leave the group. . .


----------



## Bloosquig

Well I guess that's just another reason to be thankful for what you have.  How's your daughter doing now Aurora?  Still playing treasure chest?   


---

halfway through work yay


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Oh that's horrible.      I know we had some scares early in the pregnancy but I can't imagine how much it must hurt to get to the end and then have it end like that.



Exactly. For me, this is the time that I finally start to let my guard down and think that everything will turn out okay, and then to lose the baby knowing that had there been ANY warning they could have just cut the baby out and he would be just fine. No problems at all, probably wouldn't have even ended up in the NICU. 

****

I have seen the same thing on preg.org Frogman. I have been there since I got preggers with my first baby. On Korbin's birth board, there is a list of all the expectant mommies due this month and then at the end it lists all the mommies that were with us, but left because of losing their babies.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well I guess that's just another reason to be thankful for what you have.  How's your daughter doing now Aurora?  Still playing treasure chest?
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> halfway through work yay



LOL No, she got bored and is now chasing our dog with her babydoll's stroller. 

That's my girl.


----------



## Aurora

Kylee is so funny. We go into a store now, and I'll go walk down the baby aisles and she'll point at things and say "For baby brother! Baby brother!"


----------



## Bloosquig

Well this is the best time if there is any to let your guard down Aurora.  After all like ya said if anything, god forbid, were to happen they can always go in after the baby and he would probably be all right.  

Seems kinda morbid to keep track of the babies that didn't make it but I can understand wanting to let them know they're remembered.

---

heck yeah run the doggie down.      Reminds me of my friend who trained his daughter how to do a blood choke.  That poor girl is gonna be in jail by the time she's 7 for killing someone but at least she'll go in knowing some close combat moves.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL No, she got bored and is now chasing our dog with her babydoll's stroller.
> 
> That's my girl.



So now, is Mommy playing DQ8?


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Reminds me of my friend who trained his daughter how to do a blood choke.  That poor girl is gonna be in jail by the time she's 7 for killing someone but at least she'll go in knowing some close combat moves.



Jeez, that's kinda scary.  My friend Zach is only still alive because his younger brother wasn't combat trained.  The number of times that his brother truly attempted to kill him is kind of mind boggling.


----------



## Bloosquig

That reminds me that I never finished DQ8.  Or final fantasy... 12? 76?  whichever one that I had just recently bought.  I've been really bad with finished games lately and I don't know why.   :\

---

yeah its very scary frog, she's already choked one little boy out.  It's kinda cute but in that way a little dog is cute when it's rabid.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So now, is Mommy playing DQ8?



Um......no?   

Of course I am! When Kylee was done she handed me the controller and said "mommy play treasure chest". I felt it was a good thing to oblige her.


----------



## Bloosquig

It's a good idea to oblige the young.  Helps with their self esteem and stuff.


----------



## Aurora

I never finish games Bloos. I don't have the patience or attention span. I love Diablo 2, and will play it for a month and then stop for 2, and then I go back and just start over again. LOL


----------



## Bloosquig

I got back into Diablo 2 awhile ago.  Or I tried I couldn't find my throne of destruction cd and when I tried to reinstall just the basic game so I could play it wouldn't work anymore.  I cried like a little school girl.  Really.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course I am! When Kylee was done she handed me the controller and said "mommy play treasure chest". I felt it was a good thing to oblige her.



Good.    

I highly recommend you finish it Bloos.  Skip FF12 (play 1 or 2, but not 12  ), but finish any dragon quest that comes your way.


----------



## Bloosquig

I have a very flighty sense of imagination.  It's why I do horribly when I try to dm despite having lots of clever ideas.  I'll start planning something up and then suddenly I'll start veering off into sci fi or something.  Woe is me.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, I still haven't finished Throne of Destruction. . . I did defeat the basic game though.  And of course, I beat Diablo 1.  Good times.


----------



## Bloosquig

I managed to beat diablo 2 and the expansion its just recently I've begun to lose interest so much faster in games.  I'll blame it on my faulty brain.   


---

what game (other then "treasure chest")  have you played recently would you suggest playing?  The weird collectible card game for the ps3 using the eyeball attachment looks interesting but I got a Wii and xbox 360 already so thats not going to happen.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I managed to beat diablo 2 and the expansion its just recently I've begun to lose interest so much faster in games.  I'll blame it on my faulty brain.



It's also hard to find time to do anything with a baby in the house. Just wait until he interacts more and you can really play with him. Dshai comes home and plays with Kylee all evening until her bed time. 

My daughter keeps handing me Starbursts and wanting me to open them for her.


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I managed to beat diablo 2 and the expansion its just recently I've begun to lose interest so much faster in games.  I'll blame it on my faulty brain.



My problem is longer games.

Like I bought a game called Romancing SaGa.  It has something like 8 different main characters.  You can play the game through 8 times to get the "real" ending.  . . . I got tired after three.  I may go back to it later, but it'll be a while.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah frogman I've been playing Overlord where you can go through and be "good" evil and "evil" evil and I can't imagine going through it over again.  As it is I've almost totally stopped playing it and I was getting near the end.   

---

I'm looking forward to Justin being able to walk on his own so I don't have to carry him everywhere.  He's a monster about being held all the time and doesn't want to be put on the ground or in a swing for more then 5-10 minutes.  Gonna have to break THAT habit fast.


----------



## Aurora

Kylee's elbows hurt. She's always climbing on me like I am a jungle gym.


----------



## Aurora

Ok, the way King Troad runs in DQ8 cracks me up. 

Oh, I set down my controller and Kylee bogarted it!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, the way King Troad runs in DQ8 cracks me up.



I just loves me some Yangus.  (Cor Blimey!)

And Jessica. . . but that's for a totally different reason.


----------



## Bloosquig

*sigh* good old Jessica.  Sex appeal really is the funniest skill set I've seen lately in a video game.  

And don't you know Aurora that its part of the mommy/daddy package that your their personal toy until they get old enough they no longer want to play on you?   


---

Looks like my friends have been abducted by work and DQ8 for the time being.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count - 1


----------



## Bloosquig

Woohoo how you doing Galeros?  Welcome back to the hive.


----------



## Aurora

I was making lunch.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yay Auroras back!    

Whats for lunch by the way?    

I've got an energy drink to tide me over till after work.  Yum.   :\


----------



## Aurora

I made a salad with field greens, cucumbers, carrots, mushrooms, sunflower seeds, and croutons with Ranch dressing and then we had pizza. LOL


----------



## Bloosquig

Salad sounds good I'll think about making one when I get home tonight.  Then I'll promptly strip down to my underwear when I get home play video games all night and eat some raman.   :\  

But I'll THINK about salad while I eat that raman.  Yum.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Salad sounds good I'll think about making one when I get home tonight.  Then I'll promptly strip down to my underwear when I get home play video games all night and eat some raman.   :\
> 
> But I'll THINK about salad while I eat that raman.  Yum.



What is is with men walking around in their underwear?  I swear! The first thing dshai does when he gets home is take off his shoes and his overshirt. I swear it's so that I can't ask him to do something that involves going outside because he has "already taken off his shoes". Then within a half an hour he is often down to his underwear and undershirt. I don't get it. 

I like Ramen soup. Dshai does this thing where he boils the water and cooks the noodles, then when the noodles are almost done he takes an egg, whisks it up and swirls it into the boiling water like they do for egg drop soup. Then he drains the water out so it is just the noodles and eggs left and pan fries it with a little soy sauce and some of the seasoning from the packet. YUM! It is very good. He calls it "Ramen Stuff". If we have any frozen peas he normally throws some of those in as well. It really doesn't take long to make, and is a good change of pace from reg Ramen soup.


----------



## Aeson

I had ice cream from Cold Stone Creamery for the first time last night. Yummy.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had ice cream from Cold Stone Creamery for the first time last night. Yummy.



Mmmmm I always get the cake batter ice cream with almonds and graham cracker crust in it. Damn, that sounds good right now. 

How's it goin Aeson?


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Looks like my friends have been abducted by work and DQ8 for the time being.



Sorry, lunch, and then the internet at work went down again.  Our new office doesn't seem to have very reliable phone lines.  Someone must be punished!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is is with men walking around in their underwear?



They do it in the hopes that the women in their life will follow their lead?

I don't know.  Personally, I don't wander around in underwear, but then I have two roommates.  But I do hate shoes, mostly because I can't find a pair that fits well.  Wide feet.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, lunch, and then the internet at work went down again.  Our new office doesn't seem to have very reliable phone lines.  *Someone must be punished!*



"And when you are done with her, you must give us all a good spanking."

"Oh yes, spankings!"

The quote could be wrong. I am going from memory here people.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> "And when you are done with her, you must give us all a good spanking."
> 
> "Oh yes, spankings!"
> 
> The quote could be wrong. I am going from memory here people.



It's pretty close.  I believe they respond with.

"Oh yes, a spanking!  A spanking!"

"And then, after the spankings, the _grandma-friendly game of "Crazy 8s"!_


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmm I always get the cake batter ice cream with almonds and graham cracker crust in it. Damn, that sounds good right now.
> 
> How's it goin Aeson?



cake batter must be popular. You're not the first to say they liked it. I had Chocolate Devotion.

It's been better. I've had some really rough days lately. How's it going with you? You took a break from us for a few days.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sup Aeson.

I get naked because it's hot and my apartment has no air conditioning.  Also I go to work in a uniform so as soon as I get home I strip that off and then its a hassle to get dressed in something else.  Especially since Justin will just vomit or drool all over it anyway and I'll have to change again.  That and I like being naked.    

It's kinda inconvenient when the wife asks me to do something or wants to go out though.   

---

I love that movie.   

---

~1 hour till I'm off woot!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's been better. I've had some really rough days lately. How's it going with you? You took a break from us for a few days.



Any more on selling the business? Gonna try and make it to GenCon? 

My cousins were in town for a few days and I have been having headaches in between trying to get things done for Korbin. I came to the realization the other day that I am running out of time! And since there is no "this is the day he is coming" (He could be here tomorrow or in 3 weeks.) I feel I shouldn't do my normal procrastination routine. LOL


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's pretty close.  I believe they respond with.
> 
> "Oh yes, a spanking!  A spanking!"
> 
> "And then, after the spankings, the baking of chocolate-chip cookies!"



Ah, yes. That sounds right. I left out the _cookies_ bit as I don't consider that punishment.


----------



## Bloosquig

Maybe if you procrastinate enough he'll think you aren't taking him seriously and come a little earlier.  That would be nice I would imagine.  My wife wasn't very happy her last month or two being pregnant.    

Do the old reverse psychology trick on the little guy.


----------



## Aurora

Well, I am procrastinating even now as I am on here LOL. Hell, I am still in my pajamas.


----------



## Bloosquig

I was about to say you should be naked too as that's more comfy but I forgot about your daughter.     Soon I too will join the clothed ones as my son grows up.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I was about to say you should be naked too ....



Dshai would like it. He used to try and convince me that weekends should be "naked days".


----------



## Bloosquig

The more I hear about your husband the more I like him.  He spices up ramen and he likes being naked.  Two of the less spoken of requirements of being a man.


----------



## Aurora

All right. I am gonna try and get some work done folks. Or at least get dressed. We'll see. LOL


----------



## Bloosquig

Cya Aurora and good luck with it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Any more on selling the business? Gonna try and make it to GenCon?
> 
> My cousins were in town for a few days and I have been having headaches in between trying to get things done for Korbin. I came to the realization the other day that I am running out of time! And since there is no "this is the day he is coming" (He could be here tomorrow or in 3 weeks.) I feel I shouldn't do my normal procrastination routine. LOL



I'm not sure what I'm going to do. We're in talks with someone to buy it. Maybe we'll have it sold by the end of the month. 

I know you have a lot going on. You'll do fine. Also you need some breaks. Spend the day with us and rest. Pick up again tomorrow.


----------



## Umbran

Folks, grandma has not been amused by some of the recent talk in here.  Cool it down, or get a room elsewhere, please.


----------



## Aeson

Umbran has spoken. We all shall heed his words.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, I had to admit that I wasn't sure Moderators even bothered checking in on this thread.

And talk about cookies is making me hungry.  No fair!


----------



## Bloosquig

I for one hail the rising of our cookie and crazy 8's overlords.   

---

Sup Dogmoon!


---

And I'm off work and outta here folks talk to you all later and thanks for keeping me company.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, I had to admit that I wasn't sure Moderators even bothered checking in on this thread.



I think the key is that someone cared enough to complain.  Now we know where the limits are, we can follow them more closely.


...

Where did the cookies come from?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Where did the cookies come from?



Umbran brought them.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Umbran brought them.



That was nice of him.      A warning and some cookies.  But now I want a glass of milk. . .


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That was nice of him.      A warning and some cookies.  But now I want a glass of milk. . .



Aurora might be able to help.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora might be able to help.



*psst*  I think we should play it a little bit cooler right now.  Keep it light.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *psst*  I think we should play it a little bit cooler right now.  Keep it light.



I didn't say anything. She's always going on about that milk she likes. I figured she might make a suggestion.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say anything. She's always going on about that milk she likes. I figured she might make a suggestion.



Ah, of course.  My mind was elsewhere.

So.  Innocent Conversation.

...

I'm at a bit of a loss honestly.

How about Sesame Street.  I always liked Snuffaluffagus.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm here.  The party may begin.
> 
> *pokes the hive with a stick*




Woohoo!

Uhhh ... any food left for a late arriver?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My daughter is playing Dragon Quest 8. Mommy wants to play DQ8, but NOOOOO! She calls the game "treasure chest" and she likes to have the main character run around.




Ah ha! ... competitive already eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> .....ugh 3 hour old breakfest burrito...  not so good anymore.
> 
> breakfest... breakfast... I mourn the death of my spelling abilities.




Oy ... beached whale maneuver ... I know about those!  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee had 2 really great bibs. One said "Future Gamer" and the other had a pic of 2 D6's and said "Gamer in Training". They are washed and waiting for Korbin




Very, very nice!   

But what will kylee wear then?


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad your available to talk to now frogman.
> 
> Here's a little question for everyone (by which I mean you two lol)
> 
> If you could add any template which one would you add?
> 
> And another thought that just occured to me is what would pregnancy be considered for a dnd character?  A template?  Some kind of "disease" or other weirdness?  Just kinda curious what your thoughts are.
> 
> ---
> 
> my wife bought our son a shirt that said "my dad's a nerd"





Answer One: Template to ... yourself ... to the total templates?

Answer Two: Being a confirmed bachelor and totally ignorant on the subject I will take the 5th on that one....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My doctor doesn't want me to travel. I may say screw-it and make a day trip to GenCon anyways. It's only 1.5 hours away. We'll see.
> 
> I found out yesterday that our tenants are gamers. Small world.




Amazing how many more gamers there are around today than when I began it ...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.
> I will not make inappropriate comments about Bloosquig biting his wife.




Hoorah for Hafrog! Will save successful!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just read the saddest thing.  Over on the Aug 2007 board on pregnancy.org, one of the moms lost her baby less  than 2 weeks from his due date because her blood pressure spiked suddenly.




Oy vey .... 

What are you reading things like that for NOW?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL No, she got bored and is now chasing our dog with her babydoll's stroller.
> 
> That's my girl.




  

Poor hound!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Jeez, that's kinda scary.  My friend Zach is only still alive because his younger brother wasn't combat trained.  The number of times that his brother truly attempted to kill him is kind of mind boggling.




Oyy ...    I have heard of brothers beating each other up normal like ... but to this degree?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Um......no?
> 
> Of course I am! When Kylee was done she handed me the controller and said "mommy play treasure chest". I felt it was a good thing to oblige her.




What a mom, what a mom!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oy vey ....
> 
> What are you reading things like that for NOW?



It's just a group for expectant mommies to talk to each other and share advice and stories and information and support.  But occasionally something bad happens to a group member.  It's not the intent of the message board, but again, mututal support is important.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I have a very flighty sense of imagination.  It's why I do horribly when I try to dm despite having lots of clever ideas.  I'll start planning something up and then suddenly I'll start veering off into sci fi or something.  Woe is me.




Hmm ... if multi setting hopping is a default setting for you then you might give the game TORG a look.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oyy ...    I have heard of brothers beating each other up normal like ... but to this degree?



Yeah, the child was rather extreme.  The thing is, he was quite a bit younger, like five.  But if he got his hands on a knife or gardening implement, he would try and stab or attack his older brother.  I'm not sure how much he understood, but he still posed a significant threat.  But you can't truly defend yourself against a five-year old.  So, they never really learn, either.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's just a group for expectant mommies to talk to each other and share advice and stories and information and support.  But occasionally something bad happens to a group member.  It's not the intent of the message board, but again, mututal support is important.




Ahhhhh....

I see. Thanks. Makes MUCH more sense now. Good to see you in here today sir!   

I've been busy to an abSURD degree today ... now I am relaxing and eating what is left of a container of strawberries!

How's my favorite amphibian doing today?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> But what will kylee wear then?



I imagine she's outgrown them, and has her own clothing now.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's also hard to find time to do anything with a baby in the house. Just wait until he interacts more and you can really play with him. Dshai comes home and plays with Kylee all evening until her bed time.
> 
> My daughter keeps handing me Starbursts and wanting me to open them for her.




Well THAT'S nice at least Aurora, eh? 

Daddy's girl indeed!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> ... now I am relaxing and eating what is left of a container of strawberries!



*jealous*







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> How's my favorite amphibian doing today?



Not so hot now that I've been reminded that I have no strawberries.




Other than that, well enough, I suppose.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count - 1




Ah - oooooo - gha!

Galeros sighting off the starboard bough!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhhh ... any food left for a late arriver?



Sure.  Stale cake, and cold cocktail weiners.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *jealous*Not so hot now that I've been reminded that I have no strawberries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, well enough, I suppose.




Rats ... I would send you some strawberries if I could Hafrog (looks mournfully at the near empty container).

Good. I am glad. 

You been getting the updates by RC btw? He put my email i sent to him in the thread proper after "fictionizing it" ... that is, putting it into a story narrative. Not bad IIDSSM.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You been getting the updates by RC btw? He put my email i sent to him in the thread proper after "fictionizing it" ... that is, putting it into a story narrative. Not bad IIDSSM.



I have not, I still haven't submitted my first response.  *shame*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sure.  Stale cake, and cold cocktail weiners.




Well ... c'est la vie ... let them eat cake!

MAWNCH!

Hey! Double Dutch chocolate Hafrog! Is it your birthday or something?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I made a salad with field greens, cucumbers, carrots, mushrooms, sunflower seeds, and croutons with Ranch dressing and then we had pizza. LOL




Dangit Aurora! Now I'm HUNGRY!    

Any left for the poor ole shroom?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have not, I still haven't submitted my first response.  *shame*




must NOT say "Hop to it!"
must NOT say "Hop to it!"
must NOT say "Hop to it!"
must NOT say "Hop to it!"
must NOT say "Hop to it!"

argh!!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> What is is with men walking around in their underwear?  I swear! The first thing dshai does when he gets home is take off his shoes and his overshirt. I swear it's so that I can't ask him to do something that involves going outside because he has "already taken off his shoes". Then within a half an hour he is often down to his underwear and undershirt. I don't get it.




For heaven's sake ma'am - your hubby is right there! Ask him! Why you asking us?   



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Ramen soup. Dshai does this thing where he boils the water and cooks the noodles, then when the noodles are almost done he takes an egg, whisks it up and swirls it into the boiling water like they do for egg drop soup. Then he drains the water out so it is just the noodles and eggs left and pan fries it with a little soy sauce and some of the seasoning from the packet. YUM! It is very good. He calls it "Ramen Stuff". If we have any frozen peas he normally throws some of those in as well. It really doesn't take long to make, and is a good change of pace from reg Ramen soup.




Not a fan of ramen soup personally, to be honest.  :\  But with an egg sounds nicer than usual. Hmm....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! Double Dutch chocolate Hafrog! Is it your birthday or something?



No, that was back in March.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, lunch, and then the internet at work went down again.  Our new office doesn't seem to have very reliable phone lines.  Someone must be punished!




PUNished maybe?

Maybe they put in phoney lions instead of phone lines by mistake? And plastic statuettes of lions lurking in the office there?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> must NOT say "Hop to it!"
> must NOT say "Hop to it!"
> must NOT say "Hop to it!"
> must NOT say "Hop to it!"
> must NOT say "Hop to it!"
> 
> argh!!



oof.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, that was back in March.




*confused* ... was it left over from Jester's birthday party?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Any plastic statuettes of lions lurking in the office there?



No.   But there is a phoney bonsai.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, of course.  My mind was elsewhere.
> 
> So.  Innocent Conversation.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm at a bit of a loss honestly.
> 
> How about Sesame Street.  I always liked Snuffaluffagus.




I liked cookie monster actually.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.   But there is a phoney bonsai.




Hmm ... don't thinkthey have anythingmuch to do with the internet connection, do they?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Oh yes - apologies Umbran.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I liked cookie monster actually.



Who now teaches us that cookies are a "sometimes" food.  *sigh*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who now teaches us that cookies are a "sometimes" food.  *sigh*




Wha?   What dastardly innovation is this?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *confused* ... was it left over from Jester's birthday party?  :\



No, it was just a party to celebrate my personal awesomeness.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wha?   What dastardly innovation is this?



Healthy eating concerns.  Not a bad idea, in principal, but to just totally emasculate the poor monster like that . . .


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Healthy eating concerns.  Not a bad idea, in principal, but to just totally emasculate the poor monster like that . . .




Man ... cookie monster got a raw deal too....


----------



## Mycanid

Ah well ... I will step outta here for a bit ... maybe be back on later.

It was nice to chat with you Hafrog, as always.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh yes - apologies Umbran.



You were not a party to the violation. No need to apologize.


----------



## Bront

I rule the internet!  All kneel before me! 

er.. um.. Hi, I'm the new PbP forum mod.


----------



## Aurora

Hmm, had we been _discussing_ "cookies" rather than quoting a PG movie, I could see people getting in a tizzy, but I can go with it. No need even stepping on the line I guess for fear of crossing it. Lo siento.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hmm, had we been _discussing_ "cookies" rather than quoting a PG movie, I could see people getting in a tizzy, but I can go with it. No need even stepping on the line I guess for fear of crossing it. Lo siento.



It's not anything that was being talked about at that moment.  This thread has a tendancy to get a bit risque at times (compared to the rules).  It's understandable, just a general warning


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> It's not anything that was being talked about at that moment.  This thread has a tendancy to get a bit risque at times (compared to the rules).  It's understandable, just a general warning



So is this the mod talking?


----------



## Aeson

I talked to Bront about moving the hive mind to Bront.org. We can say what we want there. Some of us are members already. It also had a chat room I paid for. I'd like to see it get some use.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm loyal to the EnWorld hivemind.  I would talk to myself until someone else showed up if I have to - if y'all leave.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> So is this the mod talking?



No, just general common sense.  I'll admit occasionaly skirting the edge here.  It happens, particularly when a bunch of adults gather and chat about nothing.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I talked to Bront about moving the hive mind to Bront.org. We can say what we want there. Some of us are members already. It also had a chat room I paid for. I'd like to see it get some use.



I've already said you're all welcome over there


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I've already said you're all welcome over there



I know. I'm trying to motivate the others to move over there.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> No, just general common sense.  I'll admit occasionaly skirting the edge here.  It happens, particularly when a bunch of adults gather and chat about nothing.



We've all skirted the edge and crossed over it a couple of times.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hi guys anyone up and feel like talking?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hi guys anyone up and feel like talking?



It's rare the night shift doesn't show up. Sorry no one was here. How are you doing?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You were not a party to the violation. No need to apologize.



I disagree.  I feel that Mycanid, through his absence, was the prime instigator of the offense.  His presence keeps us inline, because he was not present, we ran rampant through the thread.

I blame the fungus!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. I'm trying to motivate the others to move over there.



I still have the same problem as before.  I'm here (the Hive) because I'm already here (ENWorld).  Not verse-vica.  Putting it somewhere else, and all that happens is I miss my Hive buddies.

Except Dogmoon.

Because he's staying, not because I wouldn't miss him.

Honest.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I disagree.  I feel that Mycanid, through his absence, was the prime instigator of the offense.  His presence keeps us inline, because he was not present, we ran rampant through the thread.
> 
> I blame the fungus!



ROFL

I needed a laugh this morning.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I needed a laugh this morning.



Glad to oblige.

I have served my purpose.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Except Dogmoon.
> 
> Because he's staying, not because I wouldn't miss him.
> 
> Honest.




Of course you would miss me if I left. I believe you were the one with the crush on me, right?


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Of course you would miss me if I left. I believe you were the one with the crush on me, right?



Dude, that was SO last June.  It's two months later, man.  Fickle, fickle me.  I have a crush on Bront now.  HE'S a moderator.  What're you?


----------



## Aurora

You guys are crazy. 

I fit in well here I guess.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys are crazy.
> 
> I fit in well here I guess.



We all fit in here. Except Galeros.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> We all fit in here. Except Galeros.



I don't know. I think we have all come to enjoy Galeros' antics. Plus, he types lucidly some of the time.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know. I think we have all come to enjoy Galeros' antics. Plus, he types lucidly some of the time.



I had to pick on someone. He was the first one on the list.


----------



## Aurora

A list went out? How was it sorted?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> A list went out? How was it sorted?



I haven't sent out the list yet. I'm still working on it. It's in the rough draft stage.

The current list at CM is me and Bratt. It switches between us on a half hour rotation.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys are crazy.
> 
> I fit in well here I guess.





We are not crazy.  Not Mega.  Not Mania.  Not Al nor even Ugh.   We are perfectly sane.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I rule the internet!  All kneel before me!
> 
> er.. um.. Hi, I'm the new PbP forum mod.




Wha?   

Uh ... okay.

Evening hivers!


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, that was SO last June.  It's two months later, man.  Fickle, fickle me.  I have a crush on Bront now.  HE'S a moderator.  What're you?





easy


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm loyal to the EnWorld hivemind.  I would talk to myself until someone else showed up if I have to - if y'all leave.




As would I, I'm afraid!


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I've already said you're all welcome over there




But ... but ... I do go over there....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I disagree.  I feel that Mycanid, through his absence, was the prime instigator of the offense.  His presence keeps us inline, because he was not present, we ran rampant through the thread.
> 
> I blame the fungus!




what? 

hey ... you guys would pretty much run wild whether I was present or not ... you ruffians and ruffianesses you


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> I needed a laugh this morning.




giggling fodder ... that's what I'm reduced to


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I rule the internet!  All kneel before me!
> 
> er.. um.. Hi, I'm the new PbP forum mod.





Congrats..... I think.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> You guys are crazy.
> 
> I fit in well here I guess.




*whistles innocently*

Wha?

Oooo!

Heya Mega!  Long time no see, eh?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> As would I, I'm afraid!





I've come to like it here if only because this is also where my PbP, Storyhours and other such stuff is.  Plus new people pop in here at times.  It may become stagnet otherwise.


----------



## Mycanid

By the way Bront ... I like the new viking cat avatar.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *whistles innocently*
> 
> Wha?
> 
> Oooo!
> 
> Heya Mega!  Long time no see, eh?





aye.   been busy and very tired.   Had a knock down drag out with the store manager.  Not good.  Basically we both had a bad month and took it out on each other.  I have apoligized once.... she won't.   Mack is well however which is good.  Its getting my sanity at this point.... if I have any left that is.


----------



## Mycanid

Glad to hear things are smoothing themselves over for ya Mega.


----------



## megamania

I have changed my mind on the daily DnD comicstrip to Comicbook then after a total of 50+ hours of working on designs decided to do a "standard" storyhour with pictures (photos & drawings) done instead.

I've grown too impatient for the comicstrip and get a feel for a one - six sentence daily strip and the book is taking to much memory and causing issues with the computer.


I really need someone to look over the computer.

I have the first bit of the Storyhour plotted and using miniatures including a homemade one for John Play I have the first few encounters completed.  I have him and a contact of his listed in my Rogues section (link in sig.)


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Glad to hear things are smoothing themselves over for ya Mega.





Everything is in phases and cycles.   It makes things hard sometimes.  Part of my problems at work included a seriously absessed tooth which was removed today.  That alone will improve my attitude at life.


----------



## Mycanid

What's wrong with your comp Mega? Suddenly begin to be ultra slow in the past 4 or 5 weeks?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Everything is in phases and cycles.   It makes things hard sometimes.  Part of my problems at work included a seriously absessed tooth which was removed today.  That alone will improve my attitude at life.




Hey now - THAT'S good news.


----------



## megamania

Did we lose Aeson and Aurora (the 'A' team    ) or did they take off since I arrived.  It's a joke folks.   But it does seem like they take off whenever I appear.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What's wrong with your comp Mega? Suddenly begin to be ultra slow in the past 4 or 5 weeks?





1.  Dial up is down to 21.4 speed

2.  It needs cleaning

3.  Ever since I entered Nero most of my art programs run differently which for me is bad.

4.  I don't have time to mess with it


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Did we lose Aeson and Aurora (the 'A' team    ) or did they take off since I arrived.  It's a joke folks.   But it does seem like they take off whenever I appear.




Hmmm ... dunno Mega.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey now - THAT'S good news.





It was comical this morning trying to drink water.  About 1 hour after the tooth was removed I decided I needed a drink.  I took a small sip....no problem.  Bigger sip...no problem.  Gulp.... stopped.   "Why is my chest cold?"   I was letting the water spill out of my numbed mouth onto my shirt.  Took a moment to registar it.

Funny is way.  Talking fast was impossible.  Doc said 10 hours.  Took about 8 before I got feeling on my left side of face, mouth and tongue.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 1.  Dial up is down to 21.4 speed
> 
> 2.  It needs cleaning
> 
> 3.  Ever since I entered Nero most of my art programs run differently which for me is bad.
> 
> 4.  I don't have time to mess with it




Yeah ...    ... understandable. Especially with your workload.

You got a guy in town or a friend who can look at it?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Did we lose Aeson and Aurora (the 'A' team    ) or did they take off since I arrived.  It's a joke folks.   But it does seem like they take off whenever I appear.



I have been over on contractionmaster.com timing contractions. 

They are sporadic though and not painful enough to be real. *sigh* It's okay. I have too much to do this weekend to have a baby. Plus, dshai would have to do all the chores if we did. Heh.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmmm ... dunno Mega.





Happens a lot with me.  Especially Aeson.  I haven't "spoken" with him in a long time.  Auraro once maybe a brief second time in the past two months.


Some of it my interests do not mix well here and lots have to do with my time to chat.  kinda sucks.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> It was comical this morning trying to drink water.  About 1 hour after the tooth was removed I decided I needed a drink.  I took a small sip....no problem.  Bigger sip...no problem.  Gulp.... stopped.   "Why is my chest cold?"   I was letting the water spill out of my numbed mouth onto my shirt.  Took a moment to register it.
> 
> Funny is way.  Talking fast was impossible.  Doc said 10 hours.  Took about 8 before I got feeling on my left side of face, mouth and tongue.




ROFLMAO!!!!

  

Been there and done that ... I know TOTALLY what you mean.


----------



## megamania

Allo! Aurora.   Kid must be close now.  Wasn't he due late August or was it mid August?


----------



## Aurora

My blood pressure has been up today, I am nauseated, and I have a headache. I took this medicine my OB prescribed me and I think it is kicking in. I won't last much longer here.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo! Aurora.   Kid must be close now.  Wasn't he due late August or was it mid August?



The 22nd


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Happens a lot with me.  Especially Aeson.  I haven't "spoken" with him in a long time.  Auraro once maybe a brief second time in the past two months.
> 
> Some of it my interests do not mix well here and lots have to do with my time to chat.  kinda sucks.




See Mega? She came to say hello to you! 

No getting down on yourself tonight! Humph!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> See Mega? She came to say hello to you!
> 
> No getting down on yourself tonight! Humph!



Very true. Even after dshai said "why don't you come to bed honey".

Guess I better go soon.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My blood pressure has been up today, I am nauseated, and I have a headache. I took this medicine my OB prescribed me and I think it is kicking in. I won't last much longer here.....




S'okay ... good of you to stop by. If you remember, tell D'Shai hello and give Kylee a tickle under then chin from Mega and me.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ...    ... understandable. Especially with your workload.
> 
> You got a guy in town or a friend who can look at it?




Used too.   Several have split ties with me that work with computers and another took my warning to heart.  I warned him that his drinking was going to cost him.  Since then, he has skipped DnD sessions since early May and now has been fired from work.  Not related to alcohol but to his "I don't give a damn" attitude.

Kinda sucks.  I have so few friends and lose one over something like that....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Very true. Even after dshai said "why don't you come to bed honey".
> 
> Guess I better go soon.




points to post above!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> points to post above!



Are you telling me to go to bed too?! LOL


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Used too.   Several have split ties with me that work with computers and another took my warning to heart.  I warned him that his drinking was going to cost him.  Since then, he has skipped DnD sessions since early May and now has been fired from work.  Not related to alcohol but to his "I don't give a damn" attitude.
> 
> Kinda sucks.  I have so few friends and lose one over something like that....




Yeah ... when I became a monk I lost some good friends too. I did not have many, but they were all close ones. Know how that is too.  :\


----------



## Aurora

Or were you pointing to _your_ post above?


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> See Mega? She came to say hello to you!
> 
> No getting down on yourself tonight! Humph!




Unless I'm already down I don't let this kinda stuff bug me.  I know Jen doesn't mean anything by it.  Besides.... she has going on now.   Right Aurora?   



sorry....don't mean to talk about as if your not here.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you telling me to go to bed too?! LOL




*whistles innocently*


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... when I became a monk I lost some good friends too. I did not have many, but they were all close ones. Know how that is too.  :\



Because you became a monk? What kind of crap is that?!


----------



## Aurora

Do you live in an actual monastery Myc? Do most monks have day jobs?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Did we lose Aeson and Aurora (the 'A' team    ) or did they take off since I arrived.  It's a joke folks.   But it does seem like they take off whenever I appear.



I had something to take care of. I may be heading to bed soon. I seem to have trouble keeping my eyes open at the moment.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Because you became a monk? What kind of crap is that?!




S'okay ma'am ... afaict it was b/c they was angry ... they felt I was being taken away from them somehow.

And ... to a certain degree ... they were correct.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you telling me to go to bed too?! LOL





If you are not for hanging out in the stuffy heat then....yup.   For what it is worth, I will be leaving soon.  I bought 300 and Pathfinder today.  I have not seen either one so I'm itching to watch at least 300 today.... errr soon......plus do Segment one of the John Play storyhour.    Hopefully I can pull off a James Bond meets Eberron meets my mind set.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you live in an actual monastery Myc? Do most monks have day jobs?




Here is the monastery Aurora: http://www.orthodoxinfo.com/images/platina/St Herman of Alaska Monastery/index.html

We are self supportive through our traslation and publishing, so no - we do not have to work "day jobs".


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you telling me to go to bed too?! LOL



Go to bed, woman.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had something to take care of. I may be heading to bed soon. I seem to have trouble keeping my eyes open at the moment.




Heya Aeson


----------



## Aurora

All right contractions are more uncomfortable when sitting and trying to type so I am gonna go lay down and see if I can get them to stop. Night guys.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had something to take care of. I may be heading to bed soon. I seem to have trouble keeping my eyes open at the moment.





those darned Fey.   Always using a high will save "Nap Attack" on people.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right contractions are more uncomfortable when sitting and trying to type so I am gonna go lay down and see if I can get them to stop. Night guys.




Night then ma'am ... D'shai and kylee eh?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here is the monastery Aurora: http://www.orthodoxinfo.com/images/platina/St Herman of Alaska Monastery/index.html
> 
> We are self supportive through our traslation and publishing, so no - we do not have to work "day jobs".



AHA Now I understand. You work at the monastery. I have only ever been to one. I forget the name of it though. It is in Northern San Diego if I remember correctly.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> those darned Fey.   Always using a high will save "Nap Attack" on people.




I think it was pixie's that had the little bows with the sleep arrows?


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Night then ma'am ... D'shai and kylee eh?



I won't forget.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right contractions are more uncomfortable when sitting and trying to type so I am gonna go lay down and see if I can get them to stop. Night guys.



Take care. Good night.


----------



## megamania

welp it has been good (and I am not lieing) to chat for a bit here but I gotta good.  I miss the days spending 3-4 hours here chit-chatting non-stop.  Proberly not again til winter.


Have a good one folks.


----------



## Mycanid

Very well then lads and lasses ... 

I will see y'all later on then.

Adios!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think it was pixie's that had the little bows with the sleep arrows?





I thought Pixie's were fey creatures.   Also it it be cupids.  They have a way of making alot of couples sleep together.   nuk-nuk-nuk


----------



## megamania

Nearly twenty hours since anyone (myself no less) posted here.   I look forward to winter when the Hive is more stable and active.



Guess I'll do more SH stuff and miniature painting.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Nearly twenty hours since anyone (myself no less) posted here.   I look forward to winter when the Hive is more stable and active.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll do more SH stuff and miniature painting.




Ewww, winter is bad!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewww, winter is bad!




Nonsense! It's my second favorite season of the year!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nonsense! It's my second favorite season of the year!




Does winter even affect people underground?


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does winter even affect people underground?



LOL 

I like late Spring and early Fall. Low 70's with low humidity. 

Can you tell I am from SoCal?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does winter even affect people underground?




Only when we take human form


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I like late Spring and early Fall. Low 70's with low humidity.
> 
> Can you tell I am from SoCal?




Hmph. Course not. 

I like those seasons too and I am from upstate NY.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> I like late Spring and early Fall. Low 70's with low humidity.
> 
> Can you tell I am from SoCal?




Actually, I like those times of the year as well, even though I'm from Minnesota.  Probably the only times where it's actually not too hot or too cold for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can you tell I am from SoCal?




Apparently not, since Myc and I BOTH agreed with you and we're from two completely different places.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Apparently not, since Myc and I BOTH agreed with you and we're from two completely different places.



It's the weather I like here because it's the weather I was used to year round there.


----------



## Aurora

My dad calls me all the time and always starts with "It's a beautiful day here. What's it like there?" *rolls eyes*


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My dad calls me all the time and always starts with "It's a beautiful day here. What's it like there?" *rolls eyes*




Next time just start singing eiffel 65's "blue" song to him ... that'll confuse him.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Next time just start singing eiffel 65's "blue" song to him ... that'll confuse him.




Man, such a great song


----------



## Mycanid

Just stumbled across a weird version of it mixed with the smurfs ...   

I kid you not.

Here: http://youtube.com/watch?v=MjRkz02Mwd0


----------



## megamania

My house is blue
My corvette is blue
I'm so blue.


The local radio station I sometimes listen to (Fly 92.3) did a segment about how modern moms don't sing nursery rhymes to their children anymore.  They sing pop songs.  So they took modern pop songs and sang them to the beat of nursey rhymes.   Three Blind Mice was okay and Under my Umbrella.  Baker's Man was almost worthwhile.


70's and low humidity would be awesome.

Gotta go.  Just finished painting about 8 figures with another 10 begun.   Good and relaxing to do.

Did John Play but I may switch it out.  It lacks the look I am trying for.  His co-spy and several future NPCs and foes including a "true" aberrant dragonmark character that causes changes of probablity.  Even an Emerald Claw villian.   Of this, unless you play Eberron, means nothing.   My bad.

Signing off.


----------



## Mycanid

Night Mega!


----------



## Aeson

no hivers today.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> no hivers today.




Where'd they go?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Where'd they go?



I think Mycanid stole them and sold them into slavery. He's already threatened to kidnap me.


----------



## Mycanid

I did?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I did?




If he did, that's just mean.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I did?



Yeah. You said you were going to drive out here and kidnap me. You don't remember?


----------



## Mycanid

Ohh ... yeah. I vaguely remember now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ohh ... yeah. I vaguely remember now.




Hrm, so you ARE just mean.  And I thought you were Aeson's friend!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, so you ARE just mean.  And I thought you were Aeson's friend!




One man's kidnapping is another man's rescuing.


----------



## Aurora

I am so tired. I hate insomnia.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am so tired. I hate insomnia.




Bummer....

Hiya Aurora!

It won't last much longer.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am so tired. I hate insomnia.




Same here.  I would have LIKED to have gone to bed like 2 or so hours ago, but I probably won't be able to sleep for another 1 at least.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bummer....
> 
> Hiya Aurora!
> 
> It won't last much longer.



I know. The last 2-3 weeks are always the worst though.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same here.  I would have LIKED to have gone to bed like 2 or so hours ago, but I probably won't be able to sleep for another 1 at least.



I need to try and change my sleep patterns. ALthough seems kind of pointless now since when the baby comes my sleep pattern will be "get 2 hours of sleep here......get 2 hours of sleep there...."


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same here.  I would have LIKED to have gone to bed like 2 or so hours ago, but I probably won't be able to sleep for another 1 at least.




I'm blue ... da ba dee da ba die,
da ba DEE da ba die
da ba dee dah ba die....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need to try and change my sleep patterns. ALthough seems kind of pointless now since when the baby comes my sleep pattern will be "get 2 hours of sleep here......get 2 hours of sleep there...."




Just like hero4hire, eh?

I feel for you and DShai ma'am. But you will all have another littl'un around, and there will be some consolation in that!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'm blue ... da ba dee da ba die,
> da ba DEE da ba die
> da ba dee dah ba die....




Someone once thought that the chorus was 'I'm blue if I were green I would die'.


----------



## Dog Moon

So anyone else here buy 300 already?

I preordered it a while ago.    Received it on Wed.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So anyone else here buy 300 already?
> 
> I preordered it a while ago.    Received it on Wed.




300?

What is that?  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 300?
> 
> What is that?  :\




It's a recent movie.  JUST came out on dvd.  About 300 Spartans who fended off like a million Persians.

Such a good movie, IMO.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's a recent movie.  JUST came out on dvd.  About 300 Spartans who fended off like a million Persians.
> 
> Such a good movie, IMO.




Ahh ... I see. 

Say DM ... a ? if I may. You been able to email RC? Hafrog is getting to it soon. Fru seems to have fallen off the face of the planet - I detect women's wiles combined with GenCon preparations may have been the recipe....  :\ 

Have you heard anything?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> One man's kidnapping is another man's rescuing.



You're going to rescue me? My hero!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So anyone else here buy 300 already?
> 
> I preordered it a while ago.    Received it on Wed.



Circuit City had it the day it came out for $12.99. We ran in at 8:45pm and bought it just before they closed.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Where'd they go?



California, sorry.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So anyone else here buy 300 already?
> 
> I preordered it a while ago.    Received it on Wed.



Meh, wasn't bothered enough to want to own it.  Bought Hot Fuzz instead.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> 300?
> 
> What is that?  :\



Based off the real life Battle of Thermopylae.  Greek history for the win.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> California, sorry.



For the weekend?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> For the weekend?



Well, for Sunday, anyways.  Flew into Santa Barbara and visited the beach.  Made a nice change of pace.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, for Sunday, anyways.  Flew into Santa Barbara and visited the beach.  Made a nice change of pace.



I like Santa Barbara. The beaches are nice. The mission there is a nice visit. Did we use our friend's free tickets?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Santa Barbara. The beaches are nice. The mission there is a nice visit. Did we use our friend's free tickets?



We didn't even see the mission, I guess we'll have to go back and visit again.      But yes, the beach was very nice, as was the Beachside Cafe, which has absolutely divine food.

Yeah, I was abusing my roomie's flight benefits.  He and I got to fly free (he as an employee, me as his 'hetero lifemate'.  Er, I mean designated guest.) and then we brought along one of our friends on one of his limited buddy passes.  Both ways a total of $65.  Not too shabby.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> By the way Bront ... I like the new viking cat avatar.



I got it for PC on Circvs (where he's VC actualy), but he never used it.  Then someone joked about me killing PC and taking over, so I rolled with it


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ahh ... I see.
> 
> Say DM ... a ? if I may. You been able to email RC? Hafrog is getting to it soon. Fru seems to have fallen off the face of the planet - I detect women's wiles combined with GenCon preparations may have been the recipe....  :\
> 
> Have you heard anything?




So we email him, right, and then what does he do?  Compile it together and email us back what we've all done, post it, or what?  Have YOU done anything, posting back and forth about actions, or is he waiting for everyone to respond to his first post so he can tell us what went on and continue like that?


Bah.  Too much I don't know about this...  Kinda wish this was pbp instead of pbem.


----------



## Aurora

Ok, all the woman on Korbin's birth board having their babies like 3 weeks early are pissing me off.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, all the woman on Korbin's birth board having their babies like 3 weeks early are pissing me off.



He's shy. Give him time.


----------



## Aeson

It is so freaking hot. Even with the AC on it is hot.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's shy. Give him time.



Heh. No, he is a Walker. Therefore he is lazy and procrastinates. He's probably comfy and figures "why move out just yet? My lease isn't up."


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. No, he is a Walker. Therefore he is lazy and procrastinates. He's probably comfy and figures "why move out just yet? My lease isn't up."



Remind him that the eviction process is a bitch.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. No, he is a Walker. Therefore he is lazy and procrastinates. He's probably comfy and figures "why move out just yet? My lease isn't up."



Get the eviction notice ready. He's a squatter.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, anyone as sad as me that they canceled Dresden Files?  Stupid Sci-Fi channel...

And yet the kept Painkiller Jane into a second season with barely a thought.  Blah.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So we email him, right, and then what does he do?  Compile it together and email us back what we've all done, post it, or what?  Have YOU done anything, posting back and forth about actions, or is he waiting for everyone to respond to his first post so he can tell us what went on and continue like that?
> 
> 
> Bah.  Too much I don't know about this...  Kinda wish this was pbp instead of pbem.




He assembles all the emails and then tells the story of what happens in the thread he started over in the PbP section. Yes I have done it. You and I just landed and are heading towards a tavern!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, for Sunday, anyways.  Flew into Santa Barbara and visited the beach.  Made a nice change of pace.




Well then ... you flew out here and didn't even tell me so.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We didn't even see the mission, I guess we'll have to go back and visit again.      But yes, the beach was very nice, as was the Beachside Cafe, which has absolutely divine food.
> 
> Yeah, I was abusing my roomie's flight benefits.  He and I got to fly free (he as an employee, me as his 'hetero lifemate'.  Er, I mean designated guest.) and then we brought along one of our friends on one of his limited buddy passes.  Both ways a total of $65.  Not too shabby.




Sounds like it was nice though.

And, of course, 65$ is not bad AT ALL for a nice vacation "breather", eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I got it for PC on Circvs (where he's VC actualy), but he never used it.  Then someone joked about me killing PC and taking over, so I rolled with it




I still like it ... what a pity he did not use it!

Although I HAVE gotten quite used to the cat with the hook for a hand and the bird....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ok, all the woman on Korbin's birth board having their babies like 3 weeks early are pissing me off.




S'allright ma'am. Relax. Chill out. Unwind yourself.   

NOTE: I just watched "The Point" last night.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> Remind him that the eviction process is a bitch.




For who? The one's doing the eviction or the one being evicted?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is so freaking hot. Even with the AC on it is hot.




Bummer....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> He assembles all the emails and then tells the story of what happens in the thread he started over in the PbP section. Yes I have done it. You and I just landed and are heading towards a tavern!




Ah.  Has to be one of the weirdest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.  Has to be one of the weirdest things I've ever seen.










I actually kinda like it....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well then ... you flew out here and didn't even tell me so.



I thought you were in LA or somesuch.  Ninety miles is quite a long ways to walk, and I was only there for about six hours. . . I doubt I could have made it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And, of course, 65$ is not bad AT ALL for a nice vacation "breather", eh?



No, it's quite a deal to get three people to the beach for that much.

We had much fun.  The Beachside Cafe is highly recommended.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I actually kinda like it....



Porting smilies from CM? Aurora and I do that sometimes. 

Firefox actually has that one though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Porting smilies from CM? Aurora and I do that sometimes.
> 
> Firefox actually has that one though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I don't have to do that anymore.



I use Firefox. Where are smilies?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I use Firefox. Where are smilies?



It's an addon.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/375


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings all....

How goes? 

Miss anything important, did I?

Ahh, vacation....it's nice to drop off radar sometimes...


Too bad work is also a drain on effective chat time...chuckle


----------



## Aurora

Hello Warlock. Things have been slow.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai should be home in an hour to take me to my doctor's appt. I am sure she is gonna tell me that "nothing is happening" and I'll be preggers another month. *sigh*


----------



## Bloosquig

Off to get some BBQ with the wife and baby but just wanted to wish you luck.  Maybe the baby will just come squirting out when you get to the doctors.  Tell Dshai to bring a catchers mitt.    

Cya later folks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai should be home in an hour to take me to my doctor's appt. I am sure she is gonna tell me that "nothing is happening" and I'll be preggers another month. *sigh*




It's going well, but busy catch up here...

Another month, eh? Is that good or bad? This comes from the man who was overcooked for 2 weeks as a child...


----------



## Wereserpent

Fried Pickles dipped in Ranch Dressing.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fried Pickles dipped in Ranch Dressing.



...

Galeros is preggers!


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Galeros is preggers!




......Sure, why not?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings all....
> 
> How goes?
> 
> Miss anything important, did I?
> 
> Ahh, vacation....it's nice to drop off radar sometimes...
> 
> 
> Too bad work is also a drain on effective chat time...chuckle




WB Warlock ... things have indeed been slow. Lots of people right now working intensely, off on vacation, or even expecting....


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fried Pickles dipped in Ranch Dressing.




Blech ... no thank you.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Galeros is preggers!




 

I hope not ... Galeros is a male.


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I hope not ... Galeros is a male.




But if he was, he'd be rich. There are several standing rewards for a legitimately pregnant human male...


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WB Warlock ... things have indeed been slow. Lots of people right now working intensely, off on vacation, or even expecting....




Sounds like that covers one or more of the various reasons I haven't been able to be on the boards recently...good to know


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I hope not ... Galeros is a male.



Doesn't seem to have stopped him.  Think about it, other than the bizzare vagaries of the pregnant human's appetite. . . what other reason would there be to crave pickles and ranch dressing.  Blech.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds like that covers one or more of the various reasons I haven't been able to be on the boards recently...good to know



So wait . . . TOW is pregnant TOO?!?!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So wait . . . TOW is pregnant TOO?!?!




Nope. Nor is anyone I personally know in close proximity...

Children...genetically cutified parasites....no thanks. I'll enjoy them from a distance.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope. Nor is anyone I personally know in close proximity...
> 
> Children...genetically cutified parasites....no thanks. I'll enjoy them from a distance.



about a 10' pole lengths distance.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> about a 10' pole lengths distance.




That seems like a good minimum safe distance. 

Alrighty, I'm outta here.

Later all


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to have stopped him.  Think about it, other than the bizzare vagaries of the pregnant human's appetite. . . what other reason would there be to crave pickles and ranch dressing.  Blech.




Ranch Dressing, Sour Cream, Cream Gravy, and Butter go good with everything!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's going well, but busy catch up here...
> 
> Another month, eh? Is that good or bad? This comes from the man who was overcooked for 2 weeks as a child...



It's bad! I am done being pregnant. 

And my appt proved what I knew was true. No progress at all. Of course, that really doesn't mean anything, but still. I'd feel better if I felt like my body was at least gearing up.  :\


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to have stopped him.  Think about it, other than the bizzare vagaries of the pregnant human's appetite. . . what other reason would there be to crave pickles and ranch dressing.  Blech.



There are 2 restaurants around here with fried pickles on the menu. And yes, they come with Ranch. They're good. In fact, they are very good, and I thought so before I got pregnant.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> There are 2 restaurants around here with fried pickles on the menu. And yes, they come with Ranch. They're good. In fact, they are very good, and I thought so before I got pregnant.



Ah, but the distinguishing fact here is that you are a woman.  And therefore, clearly insane.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You are a woman.  And therefore, clearly insane.



  Not that I'm *bitter* or anything.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not that I'm *bitter* or anything.



Of course not.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds like that covers one or more of the various reasons I haven't been able to be on the boards recently...good to know




Howza'bout working and planning vacation?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is so freaking hot. Even with the AC on it is hot.




No AC at work today. It was actually COOLER to walk outside when I got off work... it was about 95 outside and more than that inside, with NO air circulation.... Hope they get that fixed before I go back to work Thurs AM.    

It's rather warm here in my bedroom but we don't have central AC, just a window unit in the living room and this room is hard to chill down...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, anyone as sad as me that they canceled Dresden Files?  Stupid Sci-Fi channel...
> 
> And yet the kept Painkiller Jane into a second season with barely a thought.  Blah.




THEY CANCELLED IT?!?!?!?! THE BASTARDS!!!!

Not happy. Not happy one teeny tiny little bit!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It's bad! I am done being pregnant.
> 
> And my appt proved what I knew was true. No progress at all. Of course, that really doesn't mean anything, but still. I'd feel better if I felt like my body was at least gearing up.  :\



Sorry to hear that. I hope things start moving soon.


----------



## Aeson

Hiya Darth. It's been awhile. Been busy?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya Darth. It's been awhile. Been busy?




Pretty much. Been doing alot prepping for my Disney vacation that starts right after I leave Dragoncon.... I was hoping not to do that again this year but it was much cheaper to go in Sept than in Oct (originally planned to go then for friend's bday).

Fairly busy working too. Hot at work, worse than usual.  :\ 

Hope Aurora has her baby soon!!


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pretty much. Been doing alot prepping for my Disney vacation that starts right after I leave Dragoncon.... I was hoping not to do that again this year but it was much cheaper to go in Sept than in Oct (originally planned to go then for friend's bday).



4 days at Dragoncon then off to Disney? Ouch. 


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fairly busy working too. Hot at work, worse than usual.  :\



Yeah I think it's been pretty hot all over the south. 


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hope Aurora has her baby soon!!



So does she.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> 1. 4 days at Dragoncon then off to Disney? Ouch.
> 2. Yeah I think it's been pretty hot all over the south.
> 3. So does she.



1. Sounds like a good vacation to me. 

2. It was 100 degrees here today and humid as all get out!

3. Tell me about it. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Aurora

I have just resigned myself to going overdue. Not a big deal. There really is a lot to do before he gets there. I just need more energy, but if he were to get here tomorrow it's not like _that_ would help my energy levels. LOL I go back and forth (typical pregnant woman I guess, or maybe for some just women in general), at times I am ready to go buy a bottle of castor oil and at other times I think about all the work that needs to be done, and how I should get some more "Kylee" time in before he gets here. 

My FIL is coming to help us (really he's just coming to take care of Kylee) for a couple weeks after the baby is born, and he really wanted to wait (if possible) until after our nephews first day of school which is on the 20th. So, I keep telling myself i should justbe a good girl and wait and not do any self-inducing until then.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> 1. Sounds like a good vacation to me.
> 
> 2. It was 100 degrees here today and humid as all get out!
> 
> 3. Tell me about it. [/sarcasm]



1. It could be if you're ready for it
2. The same here.
3. We know you're ready. Hang in there. You'll make it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have just resigned myself to going overdue. Not a big deal. There really is a lot to do before he gets there. I just need more energy, but if he were to get here tomorrow it's not like _that_ would help my energy levels. LOL I go back and forth (typical pregnant woman I guess, or maybe for some just women in general), at times I am ready to go buy a bottle of castor oil and at other times I think about all the work that needs to be done, and how I should get some more "Kylee" time in before he gets here.
> 
> My FIL is coming to help us (really he's just coming to take care of Kylee) for a couple weeks after the baby is born, and he really wanted to wait (if possible) until after our nephews first day of school which is on the 20th.



You'll be fine. Your FIL will be a big help.





			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> So, I keep telling myself i should justbe a good girl and wait and not do any self-inducing until then.



No sex for you. [/sex nazi]


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I actually kinda like it....




Well, I finally responded to RC in an email.  I am officially part of the campaign now.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if he was, he'd be rich. There are several standing rewards for a legitimately pregnant human male...




Really?   

Man .... Another tidbit of info I have been deprived of before now....


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to have stopped him.  Think about it, other than the bizzare vagaries of the pregnant human's appetite. . . what other reason would there be to crave pickles and ranch dressing.  Blech.




Good point. I certainly have never craved all those things at once.... Blech! :\


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Ranch Dressing, Sour Cream, Cream Gravy, and Butter go good with everything!




Worse to worser....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. I hope things start moving soon.




Well now ... that's certainly ONE way to put it.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Pretty much. Been doing alot prepping for my Disney vacation that starts right after I leave Dragoncon.... I was hoping not to do that again this year but it was much cheaper to go in Sept than in Oct (originally planned to go then for friend's bday).
> 
> Fairly busy working too. Hot at work, worse than usual.  :\
> 
> Hope Aurora has her baby soon!!




Heya Darth ... another long time no see-er!    Nice to have you look in on us hivelings again.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have just resigned myself to going overdue. Not a big deal. There really is a lot to do before he gets there. I just need more energy, but if he were to get here tomorrow it's not like _that_ would help my energy levels. LOL I go back and forth (typical pregnant woman I guess, or maybe for some just women in general), at times I am ready to go buy a bottle of castor oil and at other times I think about all the work that needs to be done, and how I should get some more "Kylee" time in before he gets here.
> 
> *My FIL is coming to help us* (really he's just coming to take care of Kylee) for a couple weeks after the baby is born, and he really wanted to wait (if possible) until after our nephews first day of school which is on the 20th. So, I keep telling myself i should just be a good girl and wait and not do any self-inducing until then.




Now THERE is some good news, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I finally responded to RC in an email.  I am officially part of the campaign now.




I saw! Woohoo! We'll tear everything apart! We'll paint the town red! We'll ... uhh ... we're two weird and clueless freaks who have no idea what in the world is going on it seems!   

Should be fun, eh what? Hafrog and Fru should join in sooner or later. Until then - onward!


----------



## The_Warlock

Allo? Allo? 

Anybody there?

Oh come on, I know you are out there...yes you, I checked...you are on line...respond...


----------



## The_Warlock

You are still online...come on...

You weenie...


----------



## The_Warlock

Hmph...all lurking and no posting makes you a dull girl...


No sense hanging around here then...


----------



## Aurora

LOL Quiet today.


----------



## The_Warlock

Apparently...not that I don't have plenty to do, myself. But I figured I'd swing in and see what's up...

And there wasn't...

And there in one of the other threads I see the green dot on Goldmoon....but she's not posting...so I figured I try to shame her in posting...

Alas, that military training seems to be paying off for her.

So how are you doing, Aurora?


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hmph...all lurking and no posting makes you a dull girl...
> 
> 
> No sense hanging around here then...




Well fortunately, I'm not lurking, so therefore I cannot be considered as a dull _girl_.  

*i just happen to be at a place called work fiddling with the payroll*


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *i just happen to be at a place called work fiddling with the payroll*




Well, somebody has too, otherwise how is anybody going to get paid...or anyone else going to embezzle a fortune...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So how are you doing, Aurora?



I am annoyed. I am tired of having contractions that do nothing.   Other than that I have a slight headache, but feel good. I vacuumed the baby's room today and should probably be doing laundry but am being lazy. If we decide to long term stay in this house and end up adding a nice master suite, I am gonna add an upstairs laundry room as well. I hate carrying laundry up and down the stairs! 

Okay vent over. How are you today?


----------



## Aurora

We are thinking about planning a Saturday day-trip to GenCon. Just my luck, I'll go into labor, but I think I may risk it anyways.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> We are thinking about planning a Saturday day-trip to GenCon. Just my luck, I'll go into labor, but I think I may risk it anyways.



Go into labor in the middle of the dealers room.


----------



## Aeson

Sweet jeebus is it hot. 


One the bright side. I got to geek out with a customer two days in a row. Yesterday a really cute chick came in and we talked video games. Today a customer also female came in and we talked DragonCon and Scifi in general. She stayed for a hour talking. She used to work here and filled in for me when I went to the April Game Day in NC.  I like her she's a lot of fun. Too bad she's married.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am annoyed. I am tired of having contractions that do nothing.   Other than that I have a slight headache, but feel good. I vacuumed the baby's room today and should probably be doing laundry but am being lazy. If we decide to long term stay in this house and end up adding a nice master suite, I am gonna add an upstairs laundry room as well. I hate carrying laundry up and down the stairs!
> 
> Okay vent over. How are you today?




Well, here's hoping. Laundry lugging is one of the most annoying tasks, I must agree. I wish I had a laundry chute...that'd be fun.

Pretty good. Not getting as much done today as I'd like, but that's mostly because of the boss' new handheld pda/smartphone. I hate tech supporting those things. They are a Pain in the Arse.

Other than that, not too shabby.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sweet jeebus is it hot.
> 
> 
> One the bright side. I got to geek out with a customer two days in a row. Yesterday a really cute chick came in and we talked video games. Today a customer also female came in and we talked DragonCon and Scifi in general. She stayed for a hour talking. She used to work here and filled in for me when I went to the April Game Day in NC.  I like her she's a lot of fun. Too bad she's married.




Ask her if she knows anyone who is as cool as her and nearly as cute who is single...at least you'd be getting set up by a fellow geek.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Go into labor in the middle of the dealers room.




I disagree, go into labor during the climax of a game you are playing in...destroy the lich - deliver a baby...that will be very memorable...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, here's hoping. Laundry lugging is one of the most annoying tasks, I must agree. I wish I had a laundry chute...that'd be fun.




We have a laundry chute. My daughter has found the joys of grabbing things and throwing them down it. LOL Luckily, she doesn't do it often enough to make me angry.

The problem is that we don't really use it. We still pile up dirty clothes and have to lug them into the basement. The chute really isn't big enough if you ask me. Some clothes make it down though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> We have a laundry chute. My daughter has found the joys of grabbing things and throwing them down it. LOL Luckily, she doesn't do it often enough to make me angry.
> 
> The problem is that we don't really use it. We still pile up dirty clothes and have to lug them into the basement. The chute really isn't big enough if you ask me. Some clothes make it down though.




Well, at least your daughter is smart enough not to jump in, herself. I'd tie the newborn down for the first few months if I were you.

That's too bad, there's got to be a space age laundry chute design so that the clothes just slip slide on down...Teflon Coated! That's the ticket!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ask her if she knows anyone who is as cool as her and nearly as cute who is single...at least you'd be getting set up by a fellow geek.



I might do that. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I disagree, go into labor during the climax of a game you are playing in...destroy the lich - deliver a baby...that will be very memorable...



Who games at a convention?   You go to see the people and buy stuff you don't need.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who games at a convention?   You go to see the people and buy stuff you don't need.




You are weird.


----------



## Aurora

Since we are going last minute I doubt we'll actually game. We'll go and walk around and look at all the cool stuff and say hi to some friends. I guess 2 hours is a long drive to do that, but who cares.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are weird.



NO, I'M NOT.


----------



## Aurora

Oh please you are too, and we all know it. Only cause it takes one to know one of course.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Since we are going last minute I doubt we'll actually game. We'll go and walk around and look at all the cool stuff and say hi to some friends. I guess 2 hours is a long drive to do that, but who cares.



Sounds fine to me. As long as you enjoy it then it doesn't matter how long the drive is.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh please you are too, and we all know it. Only cause it takes one to know one of course.



At least I have company.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Since we are going last minute I doubt we'll actually game. We'll go and walk around and look at all the cool stuff and say hi to some friends. I guess 2 hours is a long drive to do that, but who cares.




Two hours is tolerable, sure as hell better than the 5 I drove to go on vacation and again coming back.


----------



## Aurora

All right hive. I am gonna go start a load of laundry and think about what to make for dinner! Bye!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right hive. I am gonna go start a load of laundry and think about what to make for dinner! Bye!



Bye. Have fun slaying the laundry golem.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Allo? Allo?
> 
> Anybody there?
> 
> Oh come on, I know you are out there...yes you, I checked...you are on line...respond...




TA DA!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well fortunately, I'm not lurking, so therefore I cannot be considered as a dull _girl_.
> 
> *i just happen to be at a place called work fiddling with the payroll*




You are doing WHAT?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, somebody has too, otherwise how is anybody going to get paid...or anyone else going to embezzle a fortune...




Weirded me out when he said that.... I am STILL not sure what he means!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> We are thinking about planning a Saturday day-trip to GenCon. Just my luck, I'll go into labor, but I think I may risk it anyways.




Oy ... well, it's you and D'Shai's kiddo, not mine.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, here's hoping. Laundry lugging is one of the most annoying tasks, I must agree. I wish I had a laundry chute...that'd be fun.
> 
> Pretty good. Not getting as much done today as I'd like, but that's mostly because of the boss' new handheld pda/smartphone. I hate tech supporting those things. They are a Pain in the Arse.
> 
> Other than that, not too shabby.




We used to have a laundry chute in one of the houses I grew up in. LOVED that thing!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You are doing WHAT?




Payroll.  Adding new employees who need to be paid, removing those who no longer work here, making sure those who took out loans repay them, etc.  

I'm done with that until not next Tuesday but the Tuesday after where I start all over again...


----------



## hafrogman

Morning in the Hive.  
Sun rises, Hivemind slumbers.
The Frog alone posts.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Morning in the Hive.
> Sun rises, Hivemind slumbers.
> The Frog alone posts.




Frogku...interesting...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Frogku...interesting...



Yeah, it was a big thing in the Off-Topic forums a while ago.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was a big thing in the Off-Topic forums a while ago.




Big frogs and japanese poetry...a unique intersection of weirdness...sounds very OT forum...


----------



## Aurora

I want brownies. Big warm gooey ones with chunks of milk chocolate and macadamia nuts. Oh, and some caramel in there too. With a great big glass of ice cold milk.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want brownies. Big warm gooey ones with chunks of milk chocolate and macadamia nuts. Oh, and some caramel in there too. With a great big glass of ice cold milk.



I've never understood the love of nuts in brownies.  I like mine pure, honestly.  Give me my nuts and caramel and chocolate on the side.  I'll just take the brownies. . . and a glass of milk.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've never understood the love of nuts in brownies.  I like mine pure, honestly.  Give me my nuts and caramel and chocolate on the side.  I'll just take the brownies. . . and a glass of milk.



I really only like macadamia nuts in my brownies, I can do without all the others. Although, nuts, caramel and chocolate on the side sounds pretty good.  Dshai likes his brownies plain too. 

I had the last 4 squares of a Symphony bar with almonds and toffee and a big glass of milk instead. You make do with what you got


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Although, nuts, caramel and chocolate on the side sounds pretty good.



Make it pecans and you've got yourself a turtle.  Good stuff.







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai likes his brownies plain too.



Good man.


----------



## The_Warlock

Another vote for plain brownies...I hate it when the pointed hats and curly-toed shoes get stuck in my teeth...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Another vote for plain brownies...I hate it when the pointed hats and curly-toed shoes get stuck in my teeth...



It's a good thing you went for the fey angle there.


[insert grandma unfriendly joke about the boy scout who got kicked out of the organization here.]


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [insert grandma unfriendly joke about the boy scout who got kicked out of the organization here.]




I know the limitations of the system...chuckle...but the evil part of my brain did go there, too...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I know the limitations of the system...chuckle...but the evil part of my brain did go there, too...



Yeah, I figured everyone here would already know the joke.  So I didn't need to actually say it.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured everyone here would already know the joke.  So I didn't need to actually say it.





>> SAFE!! <<


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers




Hellllllllooooooooooooo!

Long time no see...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hellllllllooooooooooooo!
> 
> Long time no see...




Ive been in a three week self-imposed exile.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive been in a three week self-imposed exile.



From ENWorld. . . or just from us?  Because you hate us.   :\


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive been in a three week self-imposed exile.




Me, I've just been too busy to really log in and keep up. That and vacation, where I disappear from my normal haunts for a while.

Reason for exile? Finding your center? Or going all special-ops super heroine on us?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> From ENWorld. . . or just from us?  Because you hate us.   :\




Oh, well, thanks, just go straight to the worst case scenario, eh?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oh, well, thanks, just go straight to the worst case scenario, eh?



Hi.  My name is John, and I'm a pessimist.



_Hi, John._


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hi.  My name is John, and I'm a pessimist.
> 
> _Hi, John._




+pours the half-empty glass on John+


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> From ENWorld. . . or just from us?  Because you hate us.   :\




From everyone. Karen left me and my heart is truly broken. I cried for a week and I cant stop these feelings from hurting me. I'm just checking for the next two days, then I'm taking leave and going on vacation to clear my head. I dont know what else to do. I cant seem to think about anything else and its hard to function.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> +pours the half-empty glass on John+



Wait. . . I thought the glass had a safety factor of 2.0 (engineer!).


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> From everyone. Karen left me and my heart is truly broken. I cried for a week and I cant stop these feelings from hurting me. I'm just checking for the next two days, then I'm taking leave and going on vacation to clear my head. I dont know what else to do. I cant seem to think about anything else and its hard to function.




I'm sorry to hear that, lass. You have my sympathy. 

My only suggestion, wherever you vacation, don't just stay home. Here's hoping you can find that center.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> From everyone. Karen left me and my heart is truly broken. I cried for a week and I cant stop these feelings from hurting me. I'm just checking for the next two days, then I'm taking leave and going on vacation to clear my head. I dont know what else to do. I cant seem to think about anything else and its hard to function.



I'm so sorry.  I understand the need to get away and try and think about something else, even if it's only a little while.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait. . . I thought the glass had a safety factor of 2.0 (engineer!).




Unfortunately, all safeties were off...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that, lass. You have my sympathy.
> 
> My only suggestion, wherever you vacation, don't just stay home. Here's hoping you can find that center.




Im going to Disneyland actually. I need all the magic and fun i can get.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry.  I understand the need to get away and try and think about something else, even if it's only a little while.




I will he heart-broken for a long while I suspect but I will live.


----------



## The_Warlock

Additionally, GM, find someone you trust to talk to...verbalizing what's going on in your head will often help.

I'd say something funny to try and cheer you up, but that doesn't seem to be the mood you are in. 

I'll let Hafrogman take that bullet....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im going to Disneyland actually. I need all the magic and fun i can get.




Hey, that's not a bad idea. It is a Magic Kingdom, after all. It must have a corner on the magic market.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Additionally, GM, find someone you trust to talk to...verbalizing what's going on in your head will often help.
> 
> I'd say something funny to try and cheer you up, but that doesn't seem to be the mood you are in.
> 
> I'll let Hafrogman take that bullet....




Therein lies the problem. I have no one to talk to. My "Coming out" wasnt very public at all. Ill sort it out eventually.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I will he heart-broken for a long while I suspect but I will live.




Been there. You've always struck me as a strong soul, you'll get past it.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'd say something funny to try and cheer you up, but that doesn't seem to be the mood you are in.
> 
> I'll let Hafrogman take that bullet....



If I had something funny to say, I'd give it a shot just on the off chance that it would work.  As it is, I'm far more likely to commiserate.


----------



## Goldmoon

I have some errands to run. I will check in later.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Therein lies the problem. I have no one to talk to. My "Coming out" wasnt very public at all. Ill sort it out eventually.




That does present a problem. No one who is not military that you could confide in?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have some errands to run. I will check in later.




Take care, lass...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As it is, I'm far more likely to commiserate.




Unfortunately, same here...


----------



## The_Warlock

Just wish there was more helpful things to say. Well, fudge.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just wish there was more helpful things to say. Well, fudge.



I believe general opinion holds that in situations like this you're supposed to lie like you're a politician and utter empty platitudes.  Neither is very helpful, but then from a few hundred miles away, it's the best we can do.

If we could send Mycanid her way, we mail him a gallon of chocolate ice cream and a copy of Thelma and Louise to take to GM.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I believe general opinion holds that in situations like this you're supposed to lie like you're a politician and utter empty platitudes.  Neither is very helpful, but then from a few hundred miles away, it's the best we can do.
> 
> If we could send Mycanid her way, we mail him a gallon of chocolate ice cream and a copy of Thelma and Louise to take to GM.




Ixnay on the Elmathay and Ouiselay...

The Shroom might be a good plan, otherwise. I think we should see if they have any Guinness-flavored ice cream...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ixnay on the Elmathay and Ouiselay...
> 
> The Shroom might be a good plan, otherwise. I think we should see if they have any Guinness-flavored ice cream...



Why bother with the flavor?  We'll just send him along with a six pack when we send him the ice cream and an as of yet unknown DVD.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Why bother with the flavor?  We'll just send him along with a six pack when we send him the ice cream and an as of yet unknown DVD.




Good point...she can make ice cream floats IN the Guinness...

I think you are on to something.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Good point...she can make ice cream floats IN the Guinness...
> 
> I think you are on to something.



I have my uses. . .


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have my uses. . .




Human Cannonball Cannon tester?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Human Cannonball Cannon tester?



*sigh* sadly, no.  Iron cannonball, human target tester.  That stings!   :\


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh* sadly, no.  Iron cannonball, human target tester.  That stings!   :\




Better than being a Javelin Catcher...I think...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Morning in the Hive.
> Sun rises, Hivemind slumbers.
> The Frog alone posts.




Whoa ... what a thing to meet your eyes when you first come in here.   

Very nice hafrog!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Big frogs and japanese poetry...a unique intersection of weirdness...sounds very OT forum...




Yeah ... I miss the haiku stuff. I was one of the instigators in all that nonsense.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want brownies. Big warm gooey ones with chunks of milk chocolate and macadamia nuts. Oh, and some caramel in there too. With a great big glass of ice cold milk.




Oooo ... THIS is the best idea I've heard in a while!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Another vote for plain brownies...I hate it when the pointed hats and curly-toed shoes get stuck in my teeth...




Yes, yes, yes. I THIRD the vote as well.

But uh ... not quite in the way warlock was referring to.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> From everyone. Karen left me and my heart is truly broken. I cried for a week and I cant stop these feelings from hurting me. I'm just checking for the next two days, then I'm taking leave and going on vacation to clear my head. I dont know what else to do. I cant seem to think about anything else and its hard to function.




Oh ... I am very sorry for you....   

Wish there was something I could do for you....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im going to Disneyland actually. I need all the magic and fun i can get.




WHAT?! When? I am in LA and I ... drat! ... I am leaving at 4am tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I believe general opinion holds that in situations like this you're supposed to lie like you're a politician and utter empty platitudes.  Neither is very helpful, but then from a few hundred miles away, it's the best we can do.
> 
> If we could send Mycanid her way, we mail him a gallon of chocolate ice cream and a copy of Thelma and Louise to take to GM.




Dangit ... tomorrow afternoon I have to fly out of Sacto airport to Maine. We will miss each other.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Better than being a Javelin Catcher...I think...




Uhh ... I'd rather abstain from BOTH I think.


----------



## Mycanid

FLURRY OF POSTS!

I'm outta here for now. Be back later on!


----------



## The_Warlock

THAT is one high-velocity mushroom....


----------



## Kahuna Burger

AAAAAAAESON!!!!  You in here? Come chat, I gotsa good news on the game I wanna run....


----------



## hafrogman

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAESON!!!!  You in here? Come chat, I gotsa good news on the game I wanna run....



Haven't seen him in a bit.


----------



## Kahuna Burger

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Haven't seen him in a bit.



Thought I saw him posting here earlier/yesterday.... ah well. *sniff*


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive.  How goes it?


----------



## hafrogman

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> Thought I saw him posting here earlier/yesterday.... ah well. *sniff*



For the Hive, yesterday IS a bit   

We'll pass on the message if he shows.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo Hive.  How goes it?



Hola, GrandeLoca.  Estoy asi asi.  ?y tu?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hola, GrandeLoca.  Estoy asi asi.  ?y tu?




He's speaking in froggish tongues again...


----------



## megamania

Bueno.  Yo Hablo un poco esponal.  


Its been about 20-23 years since I took classes and here in Vermont there is little reason to use it.


----------



## Aeson

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAESON!!!!  You in here? Come chat, I gotsa good news on the game I wanna run....



I'm going to cry. KB came to hive looking for me.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's speaking in froggish tongues again...





says something like - its been crazy.  How are you- okay?


----------



## megamania

Allo Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> From everyone. Karen left me and my heart is truly broken. I cried for a week and I cant stop these feelings from hurting me. I'm just checking for the next two days, then I'm taking leave and going on vacation to clear my head. I dont know what else to do. I cant seem to think about anything else and its hard to function.



I'm sorry to hear that. I know the feeling. It will get better. Give yourself time to sort your feelings out.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo Aeson.



Sup?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Bueno.  Yo Hablo un poco esponal.
> 
> 
> Its been about 20-23 years since I took classes and here in Vermont there is little reason to use it.



Yeah, It's been about 7 years here, and I'm just as bad.  It fades quickly.







			
				megamania said:
			
		

> says something like - its been crazy.  How are you- okay?



Actually, the crazy was an attempt to translate your name.  BigCrazy GrandeLoco MegaMania.  Pretty lousy attempt.  *shrug*.

Basically, "Hello MegaMania.  I'm so so, how are you?"


----------



## The_Warlock

Internet Spanish for the babelfish illiterate. Cool.


----------



## Aeson

Eating spicy soup on a very hot day might not be the smartest thing I've done.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Eating spicy soup on a very hot day might not be the smartest thing I've done.




Now why would you say that...it should equalize your temp with the rest of the surroundings, it'll be fine.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now why would you say that...it should equalize your temp with the rest of the surroundings, it'll be fine.



I was sweating bullets.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was sweating bullets.




Extra Ammo for the Zombie Apocalypse! Now that's a useful skill.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dangit ... tomorrow afternoon I have to fly out of Sacto airport to Maine. We will miss each other.




I'm sorry to hear that although Im sure I would be horrible company.


----------



## Bloosquig

My wife used to work at Disneyland she's very fond of it.  If anything can cheer you up it will.    

The californialand water spinny-ma-jig ride was lots of fun but don't go on it dozens of times late at night or you'll catch a cold.

Also don't fall for the frog-pops-out-of-the-water-every-half hour-Oh you JUST missed it story or you'll waste some time waiting for it again.

Oh and don't eat the corndogs.   

---

oh yeah and I prefer hot showers even in hot weather so I can see liking hot soup in warm weather also.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> 4 days at Dragoncon then off to Disney? Ouch.
> Yeah I think it's been pretty hot all over the south.
> So does she.




Did the same thing last year, this time it's 6 days at Disney!   I was gonna wait until Oct because the friend who's going wanted to go on his birthday but it was about $40 cheaper per night to go in Sept rather than Oct... Go figure.

102 yesterday. About that today. Yesterday went to the Projekt Revolution concert in Charlotte. Wished they'd moved it to an indoor arena as it was TOO BLOODY HOT TO HAVE A BLEEDIN' CONCERT OUTDOORS, NO MATTER HOW MUCH H2O YOU DRINK!!!!!!!! Then had to work early this morning... ouchie. At least they got the AC fixed. Somewhat.

Someone should tell Korbin to not be so shy now....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> Man .... Another tidbit of info I have been deprived of before now....




Ahh...the downside of living out in the sticks....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> 2. It was 100 degrees here today and humid as all get out!




It wasn't too terribly humid here today. Humidity level was about 34%, Still had a heat index but it coulda been alot worse here...

I hope Orlando won't be this friggin' hot when I go.... :crosses fingers:


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am annoyed. I am tired of having contractions that do nothing.   Other than that I have a slight headache, but feel good. I vacuumed the baby's room today and should probably be doing laundry but am being lazy. If we decide to long term stay in this house and end up adding a nice master suite, I am gonna add an upstairs laundry room as well. I hate carrying laundry up and down the stairs!
> 
> Okay vent over. How are you today?




I don't see how the doc doesn't think anything's happening if you're having contractions....  :\ 

As for the laundry.... have dshai put in a dumbwaiter. I think in our house the "closet" in Mom's room was used as one at one point.... :shrug: The "closets" in this house seemed to have been hastily (and shoddily in the case of the one in my room) added later after the house was built.... I have to lug laundry up and down stairs myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> We are thinking about planning a Saturday day-trip to GenCon. Just my luck, I'll go into labor, but I think I may risk it anyways.




If that's what it takes.....   



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Go into labor in the middle of the dealers room




And sell tickets!!![/Ferengi]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who games at a convention?   You go to see the people and buy stuff you don't need.




I only get to game at one called MACE. Dragoncon and Stellarcon, I'm just too busy to get a game in...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want brownies. Big warm gooey ones with chunks of milk chocolate and macadamia nuts. Oh, and some caramel in there too. With a great big glass of ice cold milk.




You just sent my lactose intolerance into overload, you know that....   






There are times I just don't give a damn tho!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I want brownies. Big warm gooey ones with chunks of milk chocolate and macadamia nuts. Oh, and some caramel in there too. With a great big glass of ice cold milk.




You just sent my lactose intolerance into overload, you know that....   






There are times I just don't give a damn tho!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya Darth ... another long time no see-er!    Nice to have you look in on us hivelings again.




Heya, Myc.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You just sent my lactose intolerance into overload, you know that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are times I just don't give a damn tho!




Wow, it MUST be overloaded since he said that twice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> [/Ferengi]




Wow, been a LONG time since I've heard about Ferengi!


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, it MUST be overloaded since *he* said that twice.





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well fortunately, I'm not lurking, so therefore I cannot be considered as a dull *girl*.



Oh, the irony.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> From everyone. Karen left me and my heart is truly broken. I cried for a week and I cant stop these feelings from hurting me. I'm just checking for the next two days, then I'm taking leave and going on vacation to clear my head. I dont know what else to do. I cant seem to think about anything else and its hard to function.




Bummer. Hope you can straighten things out.


----------



## Dog Moon

Made a coworker laugh today at work.  We were talking about how we're both occasionally left out of conversations due to the other speaking in Somali and I was like, "Well, we'll speak spanish!  Cause none of the others speak Spanish."  She was like, "Good idea!"

Then I was like, "Oh, I hear someone speaking Somali!  Que hablo esta!"  She broke out laughing cause yes it's Spanish, but it doesn't make any sense.  But the point is that the others wouldn't know what we're saying.  

The Que hablo esta thing had us laughing for a little bit because I was trying to say como esta? and que hablo espanol at the same time and it came out as that.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, the irony.




Haha.  Whoops.  Typing too fast.  Forgot the s!  My bad!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im going to Disneyland actually. I need all the magic and fun i can get.




And I'm going to DisneyWORLD. Great minds think alike!


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Then I was like, "Oh, I hear someone speaking Somali!  Que hablo esta!"



What I speak you are?

Or alternatively, depending on your pronounciation.

What I speak this?

...

Makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo Hive.  How goes it?




Heya, Mega!

Hot. You sure you want to move to NC?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Bueno.  Yo Hablo un poco esponal.
> 
> 
> Its been about 20-23 years since I took classes and here in Vermont there is little reason to use it.




But here you'll need it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> From everyone. Karen left me and my heart is truly broken. I cried for a week and I cant stop these feelings from hurting me. I'm just checking for the next two days, then I'm taking leave and going on vacation to clear my head. I dont know what else to do. I cant seem to think about anything else and its hard to function.




Just saw this.  That totally sucks.

I honestly never know what to say to something like this.  Anything I feel like saying just sounds flat and empty.  But we are here for you if you need to vent, complain, or just not think about it, and THIS is not flat or empty.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But here you'll need it.





I see you from NC.   How close are you to Statesville?   I am looking at the area to possibly move to.  The factory I work at has a place here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I see you from NC.   How close are you to Statesville?   I am looking at the area to possibly move to.  The factory I work at has a place here.




Using interstates, probably an hour and a half. It's a bit NW of here.


----------



## Mycanid

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> AAAAAAAESON!!!!  You in here? Come chat, I gotsa good news on the game I wanna run....




Uh oh ... KB came LOOKING for you Aeson ... and you weren't here. Possible trouble on the horizon for you.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo Hive.  How goes it?




Heya Mega! I just finished the final part of my work in LA and I'm outta here tomorrow AM - YAY!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Eating spicy soup on a very hot day might not be the smartest thing I've done.




Wha ... why in the ... no, never mind. Ain't going there.... *whistles innocently*

Unless it was tomato soup. THEN I could understand.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear that although Im sure I would be horrible company.




Thats not the point ma'am. It would be nice to get a visit from a fellow hiver.  I've only met one - hero4hire.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> My wife used to work at Disneyland she's very fond of it.  If anything can cheer you up it will.
> 
> The californialand water spinny-ma-jig ride was lots of fun but don't go on it dozens of times late at night or you'll catch a cold.
> 
> Also don't fall for the frog-pops-out-of-the-water-every-half hour-Oh you JUST missed it story or you'll waste some time waiting for it again.
> 
> Oh and don't eat the corndogs.
> 
> ---
> 
> oh yeah and I prefer hot showers even in hot weather so I can see liking hot soup in warm weather also.




Who-ho! Heya Bloosquig! Nice to see you pop in here again.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, it MUST be overloaded since *he *said that twice.




Uhh ... Darth is a "she" I'm afraid ...


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, the irony.




You ain't kidding ... but it IS mixup thursday day of the month, so it may be secretly ironic on the irony.

That DM can be a clever one....


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, been a LONG time since I've heard about Ferengi!




AUGH!

I had also TOTALLY forgot about the sneaking and sniveling folk that were a failure of an attempt to be the new big ST foe!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I see you from NC.   How close are you to Statesville?   I am looking at the area to possibly move to.  The factory I work at has a place here.




Heya Mega - the NC area has a GREAT gaming community, if that figures into the decision at all....


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... Darth is a "she" I'm afraid ...




Hey, I already admitted my accident!

*a LONG time of thinking Darth was male came back to me in that post, I guess*


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I already admitted my accident!
> 
> *a LONG time of thinking Darth was male came back to me in that post, I guess*




Hurrah for you then. 

How are you this evening, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Doing okay.  Was playing some GTA earlier.  Now I think I'm gonna go back to working on some miscellaneous maps.  Last night I decided to start working on the REAL World's Largest Dungeon, but chances are I'll stop after a couple of pages.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Doing okay.  Was playing some GTA earlier.  Now I think I'm gonna go back to working on some miscellaneous maps.  Last night I decided to start working on the REAL World's Largest Dungeon, but chances are I'll stop after a couple of pages.




Boring or just too massive? Or another reason?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Boring or just too massive? Or another reason?




No, that's just the way I am.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AUGH!
> 
> I had also TOTALLY forgot about the sneaking and sniveling folk that were a failure of an attempt to be the new big ST foe!




They were portrayed better in Deep Space Nine. Then they became ruthless moneymakers. Well, except for Rom and Nog.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya Mega - the NC area has a GREAT gaming community, if that figures into the decision at all....




And several conventions to boot!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I already admitted my accident!
> 
> *a LONG time of thinking Darth was male came back to me in that post, I guess*




I've been confuzzled for such many times in my life that usually I ignore it. Especially from total strangers. Was at that concert yesterday and some guy, apologizing for bumping into me,said, "sorry big guy..."


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've been confuzzled for such many times in my life that usually I ignore it. Especially from total strangers. Was at that concert yesterday and some guy, apologizing for bumping into me,said, "sorry big guy..."




Well, I'd like to think that in person, I'd know you are a girl, but it should be more understandable on a message board where your screen name isn't girlish and nothing really gives it away until you say 'Hey, I'm not a guy!' or something similar, which is pretty much about how I found out.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've been confuzzled for such many times in my life that usually I ignore it. Especially from total strangers. Was at that concert yesterday and some guy, apologizing for bumping into me,said, "sorry big guy..."



Well, that's when you have some fun.  Bat your eyelids, and reply in your best sing song voice.

"That's quite alright, miss."


----------



## Aurora

I am still pregnant.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Aurora

I'll be checking in periodically. I am gonna try and get some laundry done, and pick up Kylee's room. I think soon she'll be old enough to pick up her own room. She already likes to "clean". She got a hold of a sponge yesterday and was walking around saying "I have to clean it", and wiping off tables, cabinets, etc. I said "good girl".


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still pregnant.
> 
> How is everyone else today?



Not pregnant.

I think.

*poke*

No baby, just blubber.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not pregnant.
> 
> I think.
> 
> *poke*
> 
> No baby, just blubber.



Well, I would hope not. At least your blubber doesn't beat you up from the inside and kick you in the bladder.  :\   

Good to see you Heckler.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I would hope not. At least your blubber doesn't beat you up from the inside and kick you in the bladder.  :\



True, but I do have other blubber-related health issues.  Speaking of which, I'm off to the pharmacy soon, then the grocery.  Honeycomb is on sale, W00T!


----------



## Aurora

I like Honeycomb, but prefer Frosted Flakes. However, I try not to buy any of that crap with a toddler in the house. Most of the time that is. 

Since she is taking a nap, I think I'll go get an ice cream sandwich


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Honeycomb, but prefer Frosted Flakes. However, I try not to buy any of that crap with a toddler in the house. Most of the time that is.
> 
> Since she is taking a nap, I think I'll go get an ice cream sandwich



Cereal's a no-no, but ice cream sammiches are okay?  

I'm off to brave the heat.  BBL.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Cereal's a no-no, but ice cream sammiches are okay?



I think the key is that the sammich can be eaten before the toddler awakens.  Disposing of the evidence, as it were.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Honeycomb, but prefer Frosted Flakes. However, I try not to buy any of that crap with a toddler in the house. Most of the time that is.
> 
> Since she is taking a nap, I think I'll go get an ice cream sandwich



Can I have one? For a ice cream sandwich today I'll gladly help clean your house next Tuesday.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think the key is that the sammich can be eaten before the toddler awakens.  Disposing of the evidence, as it were.



BINGO!

It was good too.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> BINGO!
> 
> It was good too.



My only hope is that in a few decades, at the Hivemind Thirtieth Anniversary Group Convention, I can meet your daughter and reveal to her your terrible duplicity in the field of Ice Cream Subterfuge.

Tsk. Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My only hope is that in a few decades, at the Hivemind Thirtieth Anniversary Group Convention, I can meet your daughter and reveal to her your terrible duplicity in the field of Ice Cream Subterfuge.
> 
> Tsk. Tsk. Tsk.



A hive mind meetup. What a great idea. I wish we could pull together one day.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> A hive mind meetup. What a great idea. I wish we could pull together one day.



Yeah . . . the internet is a wonderful thing, but it does have a tendancy to bring together people from a long, long way away.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah . . . the internet is a wonderful thing, but it does have a tendancy to bring together people from a long, long way away.



That's true. I'd still like to find a way for us all to meet one day. At GenCon sounds like the best bet. GenCon '08?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true. I'd still like to find a way for us all to meet one day. At GenCon sounds like the best bet. GenCon '08?



As shameful as it must be for me to admit it, I've never been to A con, let alone GENcon.  Still held in Geneva?  My parents are in Minnesota, but from the looks of it, although they're close to Wisconsin, it's the entirely wrong part of Wisconsin.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As shameful as it must be for me to admit it, I've never been to A con, let alone GENcon.  Still held in Geneva?  My parents are in Minnesota, but from the looks of it, although they're close to Wisconsin, it's the entirely wrong part of Wisconsin.



It's in Indy.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think the key is that the sammich can be eaten before the toddler awakens.  Disposing of the evidence, as it were.



How long does it take to eat a bowl of cereal?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> How long does it take to eat a bowl of cereal?



Go to the store and buy one bowl of cereal and I'll tell you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's in Indy.



Gary, Indiana?

Gary, Indiana!
Gary, Indiana!
Gary, Indiana!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Gary, Indiana?
> 
> Gary, Indiana!
> Gary, Indiana!
> Gary, Indiana!



Indianapolis, Indiana. Then you knew that already.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> How long does it take to eat a bowl of cereal?



The cereal is kept where she can get to it, the ice cream sammiches are kept in a freezer in the garage. Plus, I don't eat cereal in the afternoon while she takes a nap. Although, this is the first time I have bought ice cream sandwiches in prolly a year.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Indianapolis, Indiana. Then you knew that already.



I did?  How did I know that?  I mean, it seemed likely, being the capital and all, but I didn't bother to look it up.  So how did I know?   :\


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I did?  How did I know that?  I mean, it seemed likely, being the capital and all, but I didn't bother to look it up.  So how did I know?   :\



Watch it, frog. I may have to gig you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Watch it, frog. I may have to gig you.



Erm . . . I was being quite serious.  I didn't know.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Erm . . . I was being quite serious.  I didn't know.



Gencon Indy Sorry. Today has been a really REALLY bad day for me.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gencon Indy Sorry. Today has been a really REALLY bad day for me.



If its any consolation, you're not the only one having a bad day.  Been to CM lately?


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> If its any consolation, you're not the only one having a bad day.  Been to CM lately?



Heckler, What RW is going through is nothing compared to my day. Trust me on this.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hi Heckler, its been awhile.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hi Heckler, its been awhile.



Hiya.  

Heard you're not doing too well recently either.  This sucks, everybody being in the dumps.


----------



## Bloosquig

I had a busy day but not a bad one.  The worst part would be the slacker I was stuck working with today who spent all day looking at cell phones online while I ran around doing all the work.   :\ 

It would be cool to have a hive mind meetup sometime.

And I think I would rather have a good bowl of cereal then an ice cream sandwich right now but then again my little one hasn't figured out the whole self mobility idea yet and sits wherever we put him so I don't have to worry about him raiding stuff.    

Speaking of ice cream though I think I'll get my Ben and Jerry peach cobbler out though... hmm... peach cobbler...


----------



## Goldmoon

Yeah, well things happen. I will live through this I'm sure. I've already blown away all the reminants of self pity that remained. Ill go on my vacation, have a good time and be ready to rejoin life when I return. Maybe I'll find  someone cute to help me forget while I'm there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I had a busy day but not a bad one.  The worst part would be the slacker I was stuck working with today who spent all day looking at cell phones online while I ran around doing all the work.   :\
> 
> It would be cool to have a hive mind meetup sometime.
> 
> And I think I would rather have a good bowl of cereal then an ice cream sandwich right now but then again my little one hasn't figured out the whole self mobility idea yet and sits wherever we put him so I don't have to worry about him raiding stuff.
> 
> Speaking of ice cream though I think I'll get my Ben and Jerry peach cobbler out though... hmm... peach cobbler...




I just ate one of those huge Nestle Tollhouse Ice cream sandwiches...... yum!


----------



## Bloosquig

On a side topic anyone else ever have their ears coned before?  Interesting thing thats for sure.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> On a side topic anyone else ever have their ears coned before?  Interesting thing thats for sure.




I've never even heard of that. What is it?


----------



## Heckler

Ya'll are giving me a craving for ice cream, and I'm not supposed to have it.

Although...I do have some contraband in the fridge...


----------



## Heckler

coned ears...wha?


----------



## Bloosquig

It's a holistic medicine type thing.  basically you put your head down onto a table or somesuch ear up.  Then a person burns these special herbal hollow candles with the tip in your ear.  The heated air rises and sucks up the wax and crap outta your ears.  I got it done to try and help with some hearing loss and tinnitus problems.


----------



## Heckler

Sounds interesting.  Did it help?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting.  Did it help?



What?



....



Couldn't resist.


----------



## Bloosquig

Unfortunately no.  But it was cool to really deep cleanse your ears.  You get some weird stuff in there after a while.    

I guess when they say use ear plugs while in a high noise environment they mean it lol.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Unfortunately no.  But it was cool to really deep cleanse your ears.  You get some weird stuff in there after a while.
> 
> I guess when they say use ear plugs while in a high noise environment they mean it lol.




I know the feeling. I always have a rubber earpiece in my ear and it seems to just push things in my ears.


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I guess when they say use ear plugs while in a high noise environment they mean it lol.



I hear ya...sorta...I listened to too much of that damn rock 'n' roll when I was a kid back in the '80s (volume way too high, wearing headphones) and now my hearing's spotty as well.


----------



## Bloosquig

My big mistake was losing my hearing protection in the middle of nowhere where I couldn't get any replacements.  And no, a cigarette butt didn't help lol.   :\


----------



## Heckler

Has anybody else seen "Talk to Me".  I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Bloosquig

Haven't even heard of it whats the basic story?


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Has anybody else seen "Talk to Me".  I thought it was pretty good.




No but I once saw a Kirk Cameron movie called "Listen to me".


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, well things happen. I will live through this I'm sure. I've already blown away all the reminants of self pity that remained. Ill go on my vacation, have a good time and be ready to rejoin life when I return. Maybe I'll find  someone cute to help me forget while I'm there.



So when is this trip to Disneyland? Maybe I'll make my way there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> So when is this trip to Disneyland? Maybe I'll make my way there.




I start leave tomorrow. Ill probably drive down then. I may spend a week or so there.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I start leave tomorrow. Ill probably drive down then. I may spend a week or so there.



Darn. I can't make it.  

I'm going through the same pain you are right now. I hope the trip helps you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darn. I can't make it.
> 
> I'm going through the same pain you are right now. I hope the trip helps you.




Maybe but Karen was my first "real" love.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe but Karen was my first "real" love.



I understand that. That's why I'm saying I'm going through it now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I understand that. That's why I'm saying I'm going through it now.




Love sucks.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Love sucks.



No it doesn't. The pain sucks. Love is great and wonderful. It was the best drug I have tried. I'll take love over loneliness any day. I spent many years alone. I don't want to be like that again. One reason I flirted with you so much I guess.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No it doesn't. The pain sucks. Love is great and wonderful. It was the best drug I have tried. I'll take love over loneliness any day. I spent many years alone. I don't want to be like that again. One reason I flirted with you so much I guess.




Youre right, the pain after love sucks. I love Karen. I suspect I always will. As much as she hurt me I would take her back without hesitation.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre right, the pain after love sucks. I love Karen. I suspect I always will. As much as she hurt me I would take her back without hesitation.



I know how you feel.


----------



## Aeson

I think it is too cheesy. I hope no one saw it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it is too cheesy. I hope no one saw it.




Nope, I missed it but nothing wrong with cheese.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, I missed it but nothing wrong with cheese.



It was something about mending our broken hearts together.  









I have no shame.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was something about mending our broken hearts together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no shame.




Yeah, that may have crossed the line.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, that may have crossed the line.



That's why I shouldn't have said it. I'm sorry. I'm kinda hating life at the moment. I might say the wrong things from time to time.


----------



## Aeson

...


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it is too cheesy. I hope no one saw it.




I saw it!  Didn't quote it though.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I saw it!  Didn't quote it though.



It doesn't matter now.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> It doesn't matter now.  :\




Awww, don't worry.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Awww, don't worry.



That's all I've done today.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's all I've done today.




Just try and relax and go do something fun!  That always helps me.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> ...




Really? You don't say....


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Just try and relax and go do something fun!  That always helps me.



It's not that easy. I have been trying though.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Really? You don't say....



And that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## Bloosquig

Don't let yourself get down.  I know its rough but you can use it as a growing point and make yourself a better person.  Lessons learned and stuff.  Ugh this stuff sounds stupid when its done in such an inpersonal manner.  Just remember you always got the hivemind here to listen to your woes and drink a (imaginary) pint with.  Stay strong!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> And that's all I'm going to say about that.




Good, cause I dont want to hear any more on the subject.


----------



## Steve Jung

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, well things happen. I will live through this I'm sure. I've already blown away all the reminants of self pity that remained. Ill go on my vacation, have a good time and be ready to rejoin life when I return. Maybe I'll find  someone cute to help me forget while I'm there.



Hey, sorry things didn't work out. Hopefully a change of scenery will make you feel better.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Don't let yourself get down.  I know its rough but you can use it as a growing point and make yourself a better person.  Lessons learned and stuff.  Ugh this stuff sounds stupid when its done in such an inpersonal manner.  Just remember you always got the hivemind here to listen to your woes and drink a (imaginary) pint with.  Stay strong!



What they say is one step at a time. One day at a time.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good, cause I dont want to hear any more on the subject.



As you wish.


----------



## Goldmoon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey, sorry things didn't work out. Hopefully a change of scenery will make you feel better.




I just think I need to get lost in myself for awhile....


----------



## Bloosquig

I too wish to lose myself in myself.  And by that I mean start an evil robot empire with devil pirate gnomes acting as crew for my super leet death robot rabbit squads.  

I'm feeling silly and its probably the pint of ice cream I just chowed down... hmm... ice cream...


----------



## Aeson

I don't like myself enough to get lost in myself. :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't like myself enough to get lost in myself. :\




Do what I do, smear yourself with whipped cream.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do what I do, smear yourself with whipped cream.



Nah. I did eat some fudge though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nah. I did eat some fudge though.




Not a big fudge fan but I have drank my weight in Guiness over the past few weeks.


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Haven't even heard of it whats the basic story?



Sorry, got booted, then distracted.

Its Don Cheadle's new film about Petey Green.  Petey was an ex-con who became a radio DJ and comedian back in the 60's.  He lived in Washington and was a voice of the people.  A major personality in DC but not well known elsewhere.  I hadn't heard of him before this.


----------



## Bloosquig

Our lager,
Which art in barrels,
Hallowed be thy drink.
Thy will be drunk, (I will be drunk),
At home as it is in the pub.
Give us this day our foamy head,
And forgive us our spillage's,
As we forgive those who spill against us.
And lead us not to incarceration,
But deliver us from hangovers.
For thine is the beer, The bitter, The lager.
BARMEN.

(not mine found online.  Just so I don't steal the thunder of whoever did write this.     )


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still pregnant.
> 
> How is everyone else today?



I'm not pregnant


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's why I shouldn't have said it. I'm sorry. I'm kinda hating life at the moment. I might say the wrong things from time to time.



You need to take things less seriously.


----------



## Bloosquig

My glasses are broken.  This sucks they were old anyway but I was putting off getting a new pair because I was thinking about getting lasik or something instead of shelling out for a new set.  I guess I can get some for pretty much free from my insurance but it's still takes time argh.

 :\


----------



## Bront

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> It's a holistic medicine type thing.  basically you put your head down onto a table or somesuch ear up.  Then a person burns these special herbal hollow candles with the tip in your ear.  The heated air rises and sucks up the wax and crap outta your ears.  I got it done to try and help with some hearing loss and tinnitus problems.



I've heard of that, it's supposed to help with infections, and just clean them out, but not much else.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do what I do, smear yourself with whipped cream.



Send pics please.

KTXBYE


----------



## Bloosquig

I didn't know cats were into whipped cream.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised knowing cats though.


----------



## Bront

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I didn't know cats were into whipped cream.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised knowing cats though.



Shh, I'm trying to overthrow Piratecat by impersonating him.


----------



## Bloosquig

I'm outtie for the night.  Have fun hivers and cya later.


----------



## Piratecat

Bront said:
			
		

> Shh, I'm trying to overthrow Piratecat by impersonating him.



I'm standing _right here._


----------



## Dog Moon

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm standing _right here._




Dun dun DUUUUNNNN!


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, I double-posted!  Haven't done THAT in a while.  Apparently, you never really grow out of that...


----------



## Dog Moon

Will the real PC PLEASE stand u...er, sit down?  I can't tell the difference!


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> You need to take things less seriously.



I'm trying.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Not a big fudge fan but I have drank my weight in Guiness over the past few weeks.



I could have drowned my sorrows in beer. I might still tomorrow. One in my gaming group is a pastor. We're getting together tomorrow to talk. It helped a lot last weekend.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, that's when you have some fun.  Bat your eyelids, and reply in your best sing song voice.
> 
> "That's quite alright, miss."




ROFL!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still pregnant.
> 
> How is everyone else today?




Heya Aurora. One track mind of late eh?  Understandable. I am doing okay.... Am already in Maine.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Not pregnant.
> 
> I think.
> 
> *poke*
> 
> No baby, just blubber.




Hooray! Hiya Heckler! Long time no see! How have you been?

Umm ... other than not being pregnant, that is....


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true. I'd still like to find a way for us all to meet one day. At GenCon sounds like the best bet. GenCon '08?




That would be a hard one for me to plan for ... can't really just "decide" to go places.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hiya.
> 
> Heard you're not doing too well recently either.  This sucks, everybody being in the dumps.




Justa minute!    I am NOT in the dumps!


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> On a side topic anyone else ever have their ears coned before?  Interesting thing thats for sure.




Actually I don't think I have, although I vaguely remember hearing something about the process.... Hmmm...


----------



## Mycanid

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey, sorry things didn't work out. Hopefully a change of scenery will make you feel better.




Whoa. Another long time no see. Hiya Steve! Nice to see you pop in here again.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I too wish to lose myself in myself.  And by that I mean start an evil robot empire with devil pirate gnomes acting as crew for my super leet death robot rabbit squads.
> 
> I'm feeling silly and its probably the pint of ice cream I just chowed down... hmm... ice cream...




 

evil robot empire with devil pirate gnomes acting as crew for your ....

Might wanna hold off on the ice cream a little next time sir.


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not pregnant




Well THIS is a good thing!   

And a THIRD long time no see.

You are PC sorted things out yet with all these cat personas yet?


----------



## Mycanid

FLURRY OF POSTS!

Okay ... I'm outta here for now. Gonna go check out the other flight the Abbot is supposed to be on.   

Adios!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I double-posted!  Haven't done THAT in a while.  Apparently, you never really grow out of that...




I once octople posted before!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya Aurora. One track mind of late eh?  Understandable. I am doing okay.... Am already in Maine.



Kind of hard not to have a 1 track mind at this point. I have this great big reminder out in front of me that makes me need to pee all day long.   

Have fun in Maine.


----------



## Aurora

Someone on Korbin's birth board posted a pic from a surprise shower thrown at her husbands' work. It's a watermelon Jell-O salad that they made it look like a baby throwing up. 






I think it's pretty funny. Don't think I could eat it though!


----------



## Aeson

That looks kinda cool.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai never got to watch the Saints/ Steelers game last week. So even though he read the entire write up on the game, he is watching it now to see how everyone is playing to gear up for tonights game. Chargers play tomorrow. The day Kylee was born she sat with daddy at the hospital and watched a Steelers game. She is so funny. She likes to watch football. She likes to watch them line-up and then she yells "ready, set, go!" and then gets all excited when they go. I told dshai it is only fair since she is a daddy's girl and got to watch the Steelers play on her first day of life that I should go into labor tonight and have Korbin tomorrow so he can watch a Chargers game with mommy. Sounds fair to me.....


----------



## Aeson

You'll come up with any reason to have the baby.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll come up with any reason to have the baby.



VERY true.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> VERY true.



I don't blame you.


----------



## Bloosquig

I want some In and Out.  Burgers and fries sound good right now sine I didn't get anything to eat at work.    

Well I'm outtie to get food and check out some new apartments talk to you later hivers!

p.s. good luck with the baby rush order there Aurora


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I want some In and Out.  Burgers and fries sound good right now sine I didn't get anything to eat at work.
> 
> Well I'm outtie to get food and check out some new apartments talk to you later hivers!
> 
> p.s. good luck with the baby rush order there Aurora



So unfair!!! I ate at In&Out twice when I was there in March. I love that place! MMMMmmm


----------



## Aurora

I am having contractions. Let's hope these go somewhere and aren't just "practice" ones. These are kind of painful though. The others haven't been. Heh. Who am I kidding? They can't be real. I am going to be pregnant forever. LOL


----------



## Bront

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm standing _right here._



See?  The resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am having contractions. Let's hope these go somewhere and aren't just "practice" ones. These are kind of painful though. The others haven't been. Heh. Who am I kidding? They can't be real. I am going to be pregnant forever. LOL



All your husband needs to do now is get your barefoot, and he's good to go.

or was that part one of the plan and preggers part 2?


----------



## Steve Jung

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just think I need to get lost in myself for awhile....



Whatever works for you. As long as it works. 


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa. Another long time no see. Hiya Steve! Nice to see you pop in here again.



Hey Mycanid. Glad to be seen.  I just came back from Dorney Park & Wildwater Kingdom. I went with my girlfriend, two of my brothers and their families.


----------



## megamania

I'mmmmmmmm Back!


Back from the mini-vacation on the lake that is.

Got the sun burn to prove it.

Camping, Kayaking, Swimming, Guitar playing (not us thus good), fishing and lots of Campfires with S'mores.

Course I go to work in mere minutes.....  Have not even unpacked the car completely even.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sounds like a good time.  Man, been a while since I've been camping.


----------



## Wereserpent

Chip Clip


----------



## megamania

Yup.   After the anniverssary thing I felt we needed to get away so we reserved a site up on Lake Champlain and headed out.  


I'll be back later.


----------



## Aurora

No such luck with contractions last night. *sigh* I am gonna go take a nap. Have a good weekend hive!


----------



## Bloosquig

Ugh I've been wanting to go camping for a while I just need to let the baby get a bit older first or I'll have to leave the wife behind which wouldn't be good.

Yum.... S'mores...


----------



## Mycanid

Heya hivers! It is SOOOOO beautiful here in Maine!  And it is nice and cool temps outside, quiet, next to woods, etc., etc.

AND I just woke up from a LOVELY nap! YAY!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good time.  Man, been a while since I've been camping.




Lake Superior has some nice camping places, I have heard. How about there?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> No such luck with contractions last night. *sigh* I am gonna go take a nap. Have a good weekend hive!




Good luck ma'am.  Corbin will emerge soon enough!


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Lake Superior has some nice camping places, I have heard. How about there?




Well, problem is is that I don't really know anyone who wants to go camping and camping isn't fun when going alone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, that's when you have some fun.  Bat your eyelids, and reply in your best sing song voice.
> 
> "That's quite alright, miss."




To a guy who was bigger than I am? 

I'll let you handle him next time, Froggie.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> You need to take things less seriously.




That's why you spend a week in Disney! Time to let your inner child out to play!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Justa minute!    I am NOT in the dumps!




*not in the dumps either* 

I've gotten over my primal urge to kill Richard. Honest.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good luck ma'am.  *K*orbin will emerge soon enough!




FIFY


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> FIFY



You beat me to it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just dropping a line to let everyone know that I'm okay. The reason for my absence is my lack of wireless signal (  ).

For any of you going to GenCon, I'll see you there.

I'll be posting regularly after I upgrade my cr@p Wireless G connection to pre-N sometime in the next two weeks.


----------



## Aeson

What's happening, Fru?

How's Mindy/Mandy?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's happening, Fru?
> 
> How's Mindy/Mandy?



Mandy is just fine. Been spending a lot of time with her lately. She has asked me to consider moving in with her.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mandy is just fine. Been spending a lot of time with her lately. She has asked me to consider moving in with her.



Good for you. It seems a bit quick for that though. You need to think about it long and hard. Which I'm sure you'll do.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just dropping a line to let everyone know that I'm okay. The reason for my absence is my lack of wireless signal (  ).
> 
> For any of you going to GenCon, I'll see you there.
> 
> I'll be posting regularly after I upgrade my cr@p Wireless G connection to pre-N sometime in the next two weeks.




FRU!

Hello there! How are you doing.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> FIFY




Sorry, sorry ... I'll get it right one of these days


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good for you. It seems a bit quick for that though. You need to think about it long and hard. Which I'm sure you'll do.




Evening Aeson.  How's things with you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> FRU!
> 
> Hello there! How are you doing.



Heya, Myc. Didn't expect you to be in the office this late on a Sunday.

I'm doing very well thanks. How are you doing, buddy?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya, Myc. Didn't expect you to be in the office this late on a Sunday.
> 
> I'm doing very well thanks. How are you doing, buddy?




Actually Fru I am on a vacation of sorts. I am in Maine! It is BEAUTIFUL here.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Evening Aeson.  How's things with you?



Best not to ask.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually Fru I am on a vacation of sorts. I am in Maine! It is BEAUTIFUL here.



another vacation, eh?

It is good to get away, but it is also good to get back (sometimes). I still miss the Bay Area (my vacation from last summer).


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Best not to ask.




Oh.... Okay. Nuff said methinks....

 

Hope things calm down and smooth themselves out for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good for you. It seems a bit quick for that though. You need to think about it long and hard. Which I'm sure you'll do.



Coming close to three months. 

And yeah, I'll be mulling it over for a while. It depends on how much more serious we get in the next three.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> another vacation, eh?
> 
> It is good to get away, but it is also good to get back (sometimes). I still miss the Bay Area (my vacation from last summer).




Quite nice to be here though. After three works of work in LA setting up comp stuff for the bishop I only had a few hours in the monastery before I had to turn around and fly out of Sacto ... so it is nice to be away from a city for a while and be able to catch up on some sleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Quite nice to be here though. After three works of work in LA setting up comp stuff for the bishop I only had a few hours in the monastery before I had to turn around and fly out of Sacto ... so it is nice to be away from a city for a while and be able to catch up on some sleep.



 Not sleeping well at home?


----------



## Mycanid

No - had long hours while in LA was all.  Lotsa work to do!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No - had long hours while in LA was all.  Lotsa work to do!



ah. How long have you been in Maine now?


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ah. How long have you been in Maine now?




Only 1 1/2 days.  I'd post pics if I could....


----------



## Mycanid

Well ... methinks I will sign off for now. 

See you all later on tomorrow!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well ... methinks I will sign off for now.
> 
> See you all later on tomorrow!



Later Myc. Good chattin' with you.


----------



## megamania

Just popping in to see if anyone is here before I get the kids ready for daycare and resume my work load.

Sunburn is buggin' me.  Even with e cream this one may peel...... :\


----------



## megamania

Nice to here your trip is going well in Maine Myc.  

Did you know there is a monastary at Equinox Vt?  I know little about it besides the fact they sell their sausage in Manchester sometimes.


Anyhoooo.... time to get direct the kids, they're up but not moving.


----------



## Bloosquig

Howdy hivers just checking in from work I appear to have some posting time here today so might as well see what my favorite online group is doing.


----------



## hafrogman

Good* morning, Hivemind. . .
The frog says, "Hello"
....
You twinkle above us,
We twinkle below.




*Not to be regarded as capitulation on the "good" morning issue, I merely need it for lyrical accuracy.


----------



## Bloosquig

Lol hello frogman.  the hive still worrying about it being a "good" morning or not?  My morning has been alright though I dislike where I'm stuck working today at least it's my "friday" woot

TGI..M?


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> at least it's my "friday" woot
> 
> TGI..M?



...

*DIE!  DIE!  DIE!  STABBITY DEATH!  DIE!*

Not that I'm jealous or anything. . .


----------



## Bloosquig

I could use the weekend this week has been killer.  I've walked up and down about a million stairs this week.   :\ 

Woe is me lol.


----------



## Aurora

My end to being pregnant is in sight. My blood pressure went pretty high last night and landed me in L&D in the hospital, but I got to go home after a few hours. Went to the doc today and she scheduled me to go in Wed night and start induction. So sometime Thurs, I should be holding my son!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My end to being pregnant is in sight. My blood pressure went pretty high last night and landed me in L&D in the hospital, but I got to go home after a few hours. Went to the doc today and she scheduled me to go in Wed night and start induction. So sometime Thurs, I should be holding my son!



That's great. Are you feeling ok otherwise?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's great. Are you feeling ok otherwise?



Tired today. I think I am gonna take a nap soon. Other than that, feeling good.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tired today. I think I am gonna take a nap soon. Other than that, feeling good.



I guess the idea of it being over soon helps your mood.


----------



## Bloosquig

Grats on your soon to be baby Aurora.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My end to being pregnant is in sight. My blood pressure went pretty high last night and landed me in L&D in the hospital, but I got to go home after a few hours. Went to the doc today and she scheduled me to go in Wed night and start induction. So sometime Thurs, I should be holding my son!





Awesome!


As part of our anniverssary party I did 4 poster board collages of family photos with the kids, grand parents and even great grand parents and the pets.   The kids loved looking at their baby pictures as new borns.


----------



## Heckler

Happy Baby!!!!11!!!1!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> *DIE!  DIE!  DIE!  STABBITY DEATH!  DIE!*
> 
> Not that I'm jealous or anything. . .




Could be worse.  I was home today, but feeling sick to my stomach.  And I assure you it had NOTHING to do with pregnancy, cause I have a feeling that SOMEONE would ask since it's such a hot topic recently.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> such a *hot topic* recently.



 Dogmoon is a trendy emo-goth?     

Okay, that was a bit of a stretch, but you quashed my preggers joke.   :\


----------



## megamania

My daughter is funny.  She is twelve and still "doesn't" like boys.  However, there is a boy, 13, at the bridge swimming and she has decided to go swimming....after combing her hair of course.   I can't get her to comb her hair to go to school!


My lil' kiddo is growing up.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dogmoon is a trendy emo-goth?
> 
> Okay, that was a bit of a stretch, but you quashed my preggers joke.   :\




Hah!  I KNEW someone would try to make a preggers joke!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Could be worse.  I was home today, but feeling sick to my stomach.  And I assure you it had NOTHING to do with pregnancy, cause I have a feeling that SOMEONE would ask since it's such a hot topic recently.





My son has the gut rot which lead to a 103.2 fever.   Now I'm getting it (thus why I am here to poke around in EN World).


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hah!  I KNEW someone would try to make a preggers joke!





My son and I are not preggers.... if we are I and  Timmy will be multi-millionaires shortly.


----------



## megamania

Albany Gameday is coming and as such.... should I GM?

Eberron-   
explore the Mournlands?
do a war tale?
straight forward dungeun delve?

Darksun?!?
Caravan guard duty
Sabatoge a ritual by a Dragon-King


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> My daughter is funny.  She is twelve and still "doesn't" like boys.  However, there is a boy, 13, at the bridge swimming and she has decided to go swimming....after combing her hair of course.   I can't get her to comb her hair to go to school!
> 
> 
> My lil' kiddo is growing up.



Shoot him.  Shoot him now.  I'll buy you a shotgun.

Boys are scum.  Trust me.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Albany Gameday is coming and as such.... should I GM?
> 
> Eberron-
> explore the Mournlands?
> do a war tale?
> straight forward dungeun delve?
> 
> Darksun?!?
> Caravan guard duty
> Sabatoge a ritual by a Dragon-King



Darksun . . . Ritual.  Mmmm, subterfuge.

Course, I'm biased against Eberron.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> My end to being pregnant is in sight. My blood pressure went pretty high last night and landed me in L&D in the hospital, but I got to go home after a few hours. Went to the doc today and she scheduled me to go in Wed night and start induction. So sometime Thurs, I should be holding my son!




Time to really cross the fingers and hope things go well!!!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Nice to here your trip is going well in Maine Myc.
> 
> Did you know there is a monastary at Equinox Vt?  I know little about it besides the fact they sell their sausage in Manchester sometimes.
> 
> 
> Anyhoooo.... time to get direct the kids, they're up but not moving.




I think I have heard of a monastery or two in Vermont Mega ... hmmm ... may have to look that up later.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Howdy hivers just checking in from work I appear to have some posting time here today so might as well see what my favorite online group is doing.




Hello again Bloos! 

We keep missing each other it seems.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good* morning, Hivemind. . .
> The frog says, "Hello"
> ....
> You twinkle above us,
> We twinkle below.
> 
> *Not to be regarded as capitulation on the "good" morning issue, I merely need it for lyrical accuracy.




ah HAAAA! I saw that - lyrical my foot! You said good morning you grin-crazy amphibian!!!

Okay ... maybe not.

Still nice to see you cheerful today Hafrog.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> My end to being pregnant is in sight. My blood pressure went pretty high last night and landed me in L&D in the hospital, but I got to go home after a few hours. Went to the doc today and she scheduled me to go in Wed night and start induction. So sometime Thurs, I should be holding my son!




Hooray! Korbin (did I spell it right this time?) will soon be in sight!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Could be worse.  I was home today, but feeling sick to my stomach.  And I assure you it had NOTHING to do with pregnancy, cause I have a feeling that SOMEONE would ask since it's such a hot topic recently.




Bummer ...


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> My son has the gut rot which lead to a 103.2 fever.   Now I'm getting it (thus why I am here to poke around in EN World).




Oy ... DOUBLE bummer ... everyone is getting sick all of a sudden. Wonder why? Hmmm.....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Albany Gameday is coming and as such.... should I GM?
> 
> Eberron-
> explore the Mournlands?
> do a war tale?
> straight forward dungeun delve?
> 
> Darksun?!?
> Caravan guard duty
> Sabatoge a ritual by a Dragon-King




I say to go with Darksun ... but why not do a straight forward Dungeon Delve for that and COMBINE it with unexpectedly sabotaging a ritual by a dragon king?


----------



## Mycanid

WOOHOO! 7k posts!


----------



## Bloosquig

Grats Mycanid on your prodigious posting count.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> WOOHOO! 7k posts!




me thinks he will pass me before the end of the year......


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I say to go with Darksun ... but why not do a straight forward Dungeon Delve for that and COMBINE it with unexpectedly sabotaging a ritual by a dragon king?





has possibilities......


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oy ... DOUBLE bummer ... everyone is getting sick all of a sudden. Wonder why? Hmmm.....





At our end it is a nasty lil' virus.   My son doesn't understand dehydration which complicated it.   I could've gone to work but with his condition and being so tired and crampy I opted to stay home.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think I have heard of a monastery or two in Vermont Mega ... hmmm ... may have to look that up later.





The one closest to my house is on Equinox mountain.  The entrance is through Sunderland.  I have had their sausage (on pizza) and they also make various cheeses I believe.   I really don't know much about them.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Darksun . . . Ritual.  Mmmm, subterfuge.
> 
> Course, I'm biased against Eberron.





another vote for Darksun........ hmmmmmm


----------



## Aurora

I don't know ANYTHING about ANY of the official settings. :\


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know ANYTHING about ANY of the official settings. :\





sacrilige!   


The two are about as opposite as can be.

Darksun
desert   high psionics  low magic  mutations galore   a game about survival

Eberron
vast variety of environments  high low level magics  some psionics  areas of mutation   a game of intrigue



Counting down the minutes or at least hours yet?


----------



## Aurora

Not yet. LOL

We don't play in any of the traditional settings. That's why I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

If it's not homebrew, the only "official" setting we play in is Forgotten Realms.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I've spent the afternoon out mowing. Now I'm sore. Ugh.  :\


W00t! 7k posts!!!


----------



## Aurora

I wish the map was better on DQ8.


----------



## Aurora

I'm gonna go clean. Less than 24 hours before we head to the hospital.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go clean. Less than 24 hours before we head to the hospital.



I guess you are counting the hours now.   Good luck if we don't see you before.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess you are counting the hours now.   Good luck if we don't see you before.




Ditto.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go clean. Less than 24 hours before we head to the hospital.





Good luck!!!


----------



## Aurora

Thanks


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've spent the afternoon out mowing. Now I'm sore. Ugh.  :\
> 
> 
> W00t! 7k posts!!!




Holy smokes ... I PASSED you in post count yesterday Darth!   

I honestly thought I would NEVER do that....

Man.


----------



## megamania

and now the true race begins.....can Myc hold the lead?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Okay, hivers, I'm leaving for GenCon. I'll see you guys and gals when I get back.


----------



## Bloosquig

Have fun buy some novelty dice for me.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, hivers, I'm leaving for GenCon. I'll see you guys and gals when I get back.





Have fun.  Some day I must make it there......  :\


----------



## Aurora

Packin' up to go to the hospital in a bit guys. See you all when I get back


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Packin' up to go to the hospital in a bit guys. See you all when I get back



Remember to get them to knock you out and it will be over in no time.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Have fun.  Some day I must make it there......  :\




Same.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Holy smokes ... I PASSED you in post count yesterday Darth!
> 
> I honestly thought I would NEVER do that....
> 
> Man.





I guess that's what happens when I've been busy vacation plannin'....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, hivers, I'm leaving for GenCon. I'll see you guys and gals when I get back.




Have fun. I'd go if it wasn't too close to Dragoncon. And D*Con's alot closer! About 4 HOURS closer!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Have fun buy some novelty dice for me.




Maybe he'll get you some nice big fuzzy d6s.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Packin' up to go to the hospital in a bit guys. See you all when I get back




Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Packin' up to go to the hospital in a bit guys. See you all when I get back




And pics of the newborn Korbin to share with us too!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess that's what happens when I've been busy vacation plannin'....




I think Myc has been quite verbose recently.  You'll only need to worry when/if Aurora and I pass you though.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think Myc has been quite verbose recently.  You'll only need to worry when/if Aurora and I pass you though.



Aurora might have her hands full for awhile.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Aurora might have her hands full for awhile.




True.  Darth might not have to worry about her then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, watching the Dresden Files makes me even more sad that the show got canceled.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Packin' up to go to the hospital in a bit guys. See you all when I get back





Bye.    Please come back.


I just reliezed.... by now the event has occured...... wow


----------



## megamania

and for something different....


I am having salsa and chips.  It said medium but I am sweating and can't close my mouth.


Think I got a mis-labeled batch?


----------



## Bloosquig

They need a universal ruling for heat in food.  Some milds will burn you up while other's hottest stuff is merely warm.

Same thing for baby clothes lol.  You'll get some clothes marked for a 6 month old that my newborn was wearing for a week and outgrew while others actually fit him.  Then again I guess it's easier to standardize when you get babies to stay the same size at the same time.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive...

I guessed I had to post this here, after such a long time. Three years in real time is how much in forum time? 21 years? At least it feels like that...


----------



## megamania

All bow to the co-founder of the Hive mind.....



How goes it?   It has been a long time.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> They need a universal ruling for heat in food.  Some milds will burn you up while other's hottest stuff is merely warm.
> 
> Same thing for baby clothes lol.  You'll get some clothes marked for a 6 month old that my newborn was wearing for a week and outgrew while others actually fit him.  Then again I guess it's easier to standardize when you get babies to stay the same size at the same time.





Rugrats are like that.


Speaking of which.... any news on lil' Corbbie?  ...or is it Korbbie?


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> All bow to the co-founder of the Hive mind.....
> 
> 
> 
> How goes it?   It has been a long time.



 So how has it been... Long, not always easy, life definitively hasn't been 'a long peaceful river', but anyways I'm here. Older, not much wiser, with many new scars but alive :-D

And here, how has it been? How many of ol' chaps are still around here?

It feels great to be back


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> So how has it been... Long, not always easy, life definitively hasn't been 'a long peaceful river', but anyways I'm here. Older, not much wiser, with many new scars but alive :-D
> 
> And here, how has it been? How many of ol' chaps are still around here?
> 
> It feels great to be back



not many old times hang here much anymore. We're a new breed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> and for something different....
> 
> 
> I am having salsa and chips.  It said medium but I am sweating and can't close my mouth.
> 
> 
> Think I got a mis-labeled batch?




Either that or you're not used to the heat....


----------



## Wereserpent

I am just ducking in here for a second to get away from the 4E Flood.


----------



## Horacio

It's just 4th Flood that has taken me back here


----------



## Bront

Sounds right.  Been an odd day.


----------



## Dog Moon

So how long till we see a 5th edition thread?


----------



## Horacio

It's all like 1999 once again, the thread fever, the angry people, the "let's stop the new ed" cries...

I bet that in a year we will begin to see the "ranger got shafted" threads once more :-D


----------



## Carnifex

*eyeballs someone, more or less at random*

I feel like I have been transported back in time by quite some number of years.


----------



## Carnifex

Wow, even just looking at my location and signature takes me back a way


----------



## Horacio

Almost 4 years, mate, almost 4 years


----------



## Carnifex

Seems longer than that, somehow   Maybe it's just because so much stuff has happened in real life between now and then.

How're things with you these days?


----------



## Horacio

That's very true for me too, many many things have happened in real life, and it seems a lot more than four years. In fact, I think I miss a lot those "old times". 

Many choices done, some proved very bad, but in the end it could have been a lot worse, so I don't regret them too much. Things are going mostly o.k. now. 

PhD finished three years ago, real working life began. Still in the far corner of Brittany, but now working in the IT departement of a bank (instead of doing R&D as I would like). My daughter grows up, already 5 years old. 

And you, how are things going ?


----------



## Aeson

I see you, Aurora. How are you? How is the baby?


----------



## megamania

Random thoughts and mental flashes......



4e is looking computer heavy.   Looks like I will remain 3.5 if only because of that.





Am I old vs new breed?




Still no word on the baby....?





puppies........





I need to mow the lawn again.......!






I heard a rumor about 5th ed.   Its a LARP.





I hate my jobs......





I dislike the banks......





At least I can always return here to say hi and be welcomed.    







Mega reminds Mania to stop day dreaming.  Ugh is thinking about puppies and Al is..... where the heck in my screwed up mind is he?   




Is an aspect of the mind (a multi-personality mind) truely he or she or it?






puppies


----------



## Aeson

Aeson said:
			
		

> I see you, Aurora. How are you? How is the baby?



I guess I was wrong. I didn't see you.


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> It's all like 1999 once again, the thread fever, the angry people, the "let's stop the new ed" cries...
> 
> I bet that in a year we will begin to see the "ranger got shafted" threads once more :-D




I hope not.  I like the Rangers.

Hrm, was working on a Homebrewed world.  Wonder how much of it I'll have to convert?  Oy...

But still, new Edition COULD be really sweet. *looks hopeful*


----------



## Horacio

Late here. 
Haven't slept enough this week.
Tired... 
Feeling like time has gone back eight years, all this new ed fever. I like it a lot


----------



## The_Warlock

Howdy all...

Just passing through....

Laptops pre-loaded with Windows Vista....SUCK

We hates them. Hates them! FOREVER!

Hope all is well Aurora...

I approve of your stream of consciousness Mega, reminds me of 1st edition (required edition based mention due to hoopla)...

heading to help a friend feed horses carrots...


Later


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am just ducking in here for a second to get away from the 4E Flood.




I'm hoping our group won't switch due to all the $$$ we've spent on books.... But then all of them made the switch from 2e to 3e to 3.5e.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> It's all like 1999 once again, the thread fever, the angry people, the "let's stop the new ed" cries...
> 
> I bet that in a year we will begin to see the "ranger got shafted" threads once more :-D




In 3.5, the Ranger DID get shafted. IMO.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Late here.
> Haven't slept enough this week.
> Tired...
> Feeling like time has gone back eight years, all this new ed fever. I like it a lot




What's the time difference between where you are and the East Coast of the USA?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Howdy all...
> 
> Just passing through....
> 
> Laptops pre-loaded with Windows Vista....SUCK
> 
> We hates them. Hates them! FOREVER!
> 
> Hope all is well Aurora...
> 
> I approve of your stream of consciousness Mega, reminds me of 1st edition (required edition based mention due to hoopla)...
> 
> heading to help a friend feed horses carrots...
> 
> 
> Later




Vista sucks. I won't convert over to it.


----------



## Bloosquig

Heres a stupid question.  How do you use the show/no show spoiler style box in a message?  I know it's not [*spoiler] since that just blanks out the text.   

---

Fight the good fight Darth.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

What "good fight"? 

Admitting that 3.5 rangers got boned or the Vista sucks bit?


----------



## Bloosquig

What really got the bone were the 3.5 rangers who took the Vista feat chain instead of dual weapon or ranged.  Poor bastards.


----------



## Horacio

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In 3.5, the Ranger DID get shafted. IMO.




To most Ranger players, Ranger ALWAYS get shafted 

But hey, maybe they are right. I've always preferred Fighters. 

Ooops, all these D&D talking is off-topic here, isn't it?


----------



## Horacio

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What's the time difference between where you are and the East Coast of the USA?




Right now it's 12:25 a.m. here


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Heres a stupid question.  How do you use the show/no show spoiler style box in a message?  I know it's not [*spoiler] since that just blanks out the text.
> 
> ---
> 
> Fight the good fight Darth.



sblock and /sblock, inside the [].
[sblock]Like this.[/sblock]

You can also go sblock=Bloosquig inside of [] to get:

[sblock=Bloosquig]Hiya  [/sblock]

If you quote this post you should be able to see what I did.


----------



## megamania

[sblock= spoilers]

I believe is how that is done.


----------



## megamania

hi heckler.... ya beat me to it.


How goes it?


----------



## Heckler

Heya Megs.  I'm just kinda hangin' out at the moment.  Checkin' to see if there's any word on Aurora. (Doesn't look like it.)


----------



## Bloosquig

Thanks guys trying to get into a interesting PbP and didn't want to spam character info to people who didn't want to peek at it.

Sadly I think I got in too late but it was fun throwing a character together after so long.


----------



## Heckler

If you're interested in pbp, check out Living ENworld.  Bront and I both play there.  It is kinda slow, but its a good group of people.  They also have a setting for Eberron and Mutants and Masterminds.  Good stuff.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heya Megs.  I'm just kinda hangin' out at the moment.  Checkin' to see if there's any word on Aurora. (Doesn't look like it.)






Same here plus to see more about 4e though I doubt I will do much with it.   I have spent waaaaaaay too much on 2e and 3/3.5 to begin again.


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> Same here plus to see more about 4e though I doubt I will do much with it.   I have spent waaaaaaay too much on 2e and 3/3.5 to begin again.



Tru dat.

I'll look at it when it gets published, but I'm in no rush to get it.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Thanks guys trying to get into a interesting PbP and didn't want to spam character info to people who didn't want to peek at it.
> 
> Sadly I think I got in too late but it was fun throwing a character together after so long.





Check my signature for Dragons Hoard: The Arcane Game.    Very different DnD game.


----------



## Heckler

Anybody watch Big Brother 8?

I just saw an ad and it looks like Dustin got the boot.
How the hell did Dick not get evicted?!


----------



## dshai527

Hey Hivers, 

just thought I would stop in and give an update. I tried to earlier, but Enworld was down for me (Something about announcing Korbin's birth or a 4th edition who knows). Korbin was born at 15:14 on the 16th and he was 7lbs 7ozs and 19 3/4 inches. Aurora pushed him out fast and so he had rapid breathing for the first few hours in the real world. No problem cept it kept us from seeing him for that amount of time. He is a cute little guy and looks a lot like Aurora's brother. Kylee loves him so far, but I don't think she knows he is coming home yet. Korbin and Aurora should get out tomorrow (Saturday) as long as things keep progressing as they are. I would keep chatting, but I will leave some details for Aurora to talk about. I'm off to get some sleep.


----------



## Heckler

Good news!

Congrats you guys!


----------



## megamania

dshai527 said:
			
		

> Hey Hivers,
> 
> just thought I would stop in and give an update. I tried to earlier, but Enworld was down for me (Something about announcing Korbin's birth or a 4th edition who knows). Korbin was born at 15:14 on the 16th and he was 7lbs 7ozs and 19 3/4 inches. Aurora pushed him out fast and so he had rapid breathing for the first few hours in the real world. No problem cept it kept us from seeing him for that amount of time. He is a cute little guy and looks a lot like Aurora's brother. Kylee loves him so far, but I don't think she knows he is coming home yet. Korbin and Aurora should get out tomorrow (Saturday) as long as things keep progressing as they are. I would keep chatting, but I will leave some details for Aurora to talk about. I'm off to get some sleep.





That is awesome.  Congrats to all of you.


As for the kiddo.... its all about adjustment.   She'll be jealous and may revert a bit (Cathy tried to get back onto the pacifier when Tim was born) but will come to love him as siblings do.  

Thankyou for taking the time out to tell us everything.


----------



## megamania

welp... I have not eaten since about 11:30 am so I'm signing off to hunt in the kitcken.



Have a good one folks.


----------



## Dog Moon

Congrats!

And I really don't think I need to quote the post I'm saying congrats to, do I?


----------



## Raylis

megamania said:
			
		

> Check my signature for Dragons Hoard: The Arcane Game.    Very different DnD game.




Dragon's Horde is awesome...not that I'm biased or anything 

congrats on the little one, Aurora & dshai!


----------



## Horacio

Morning, Hive !

A rainy day in rainy Brittany, as usual...


----------



## Aeson

Great news, dshai. Thanks for updating us. Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Bloosquig

Congrats Aurora and Dshai!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> And I really don't think I need to quote the post I'm saying congrats to, do I?





thankyou Dog Moon.  But my Birthday was last month......


----------



## Ferret

*Crawls out from under the Rock*

So what's happened? I tried to follow the last few pages but it was quite confusing, is Aurora out of hospital yet?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> thankyou Dog Moon.  But my Birthday was last month......




See, I was GOING to say something further to prevent comments like this, but I did that last time, so I figured I shouldn't this time.  Mega, you failed to disappoint me.  That's good.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Crawls out from under the Rock*
> 
> So what's happened? I tried to follow the last few pages but it was quite confusing, is Aurora out of hospital yet?



She should be some time today.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> See, I was GOING to say something further to prevent comments like this, but I did that last time, so I figured I shouldn't this time.  Mega, you failed to disappoint me.  That's good.





yup-yup


----------



## megamania

Seems very quiet.   Is everyone 4e sick or something?


----------



## megamania

welp....


I've been working on my John Play Storyhour.   Finished my "intro adventure" that is usually seen in a James Bond movie.  Now I'm moving on to the main story.  The NPC/PC stats are listed inthe Rogues section.

and its also time to go to feed the kids.  Going to a town Bar-B-Q tonight that I am helping with the set-up of so I won't be around until after 10 or even 11 tonight.

later....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Seems very quiet.   Is everyone 4e sick or something?




Yep, 4e has taken over.  Looked at the general forum last night.  On the first page all but like 3 threads were on 4e.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm putting a few last minute touches on my adventure for today.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, 4e has taken over.  Looked at the general forum last night.  On the first page all but like 3 threads were on 4e.





a lot of activity in general.  Normally page one of general has stuff a day or two old.  Due to 4e and everyone visiting to read up on it, stuff from the 16th was on page 9!!!!!!

1/2 of it was "Do you think 4e will come soon to 4e has ruined my life kind of drivel (I'm guilty of it myself)"



ah well......   kids are becoming VERY perssistant now so I'm off and away.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Cya.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, hivers, I'm leaving for GenCon. I'll see you guys and gals when I get back.




See you then Fru....

About that PBeM btw....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Packin' up to go to the hospital in a bit guys. See you all when I get back




Fingers crossed....


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And pics of the newborn Korbin to share with us too!!!




Am rather curious about the pics, admittedly. Hope everything turns out okay ... everyone seems to be having babies recently, but Aurora is the only one I have been storming heaven about....  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think Myc has been quite verbose recently.  You'll only need to worry when/if Aurora and I pass you though.




Whaddaya mean verbose RECENTLY?   

Ya never know ... I never expected to pass Darth at some point.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Hive...
> 
> I guessed I had to post this here, after such a long time. Three years in real time is how much in forum time? 21 years? At least it feels like that...




Horacio!   

I've heard about you! 

Nice to see you come back in here, and a pleasure to meet you in the ... err ... post?


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> So how has it been... Long, not always easy, life definitively hasn't been 'a long peaceful river', but anyways I'm here. Older, not much wiser, with many new scars but alive :-D
> 
> And here, how has it been? How many of ol' chaps are still around here?
> 
> It feels great to be back




I am a bit of noob (comparatively) in here, so I really could not say how many of the "old 'uns" are still around. Bront is here, I guess. He's probably one of em.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am just ducking in here for a second to get away from the 4E Flood.




I just KNEW your clarity would kick back in focus in the face of some catastrophe like this. 

Nice to see you again sir!


----------



## Mycanid

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *eyeballs someone, more or less at random*
> 
> I feel like I have been transported back in time by quite some number of years.




Hiya carnifex ... I remember you being in here once or twice since i have started to wander around these parts.

Nice to see you poke your nose in here again.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Howdy all...
> 
> Just passing through....
> 
> *Laptops pre-loaded with Windows Vista....SUCK
> 
> We hates them. Hates them! FOREVER!*
> 
> Hope all is well Aurora...
> 
> I approve of your stream of consciousness Mega, reminds me of 1st edition (required edition based mention due to hoopla)...
> 
> heading to help a friend feed horses carrots...
> 
> Later




Yes ... I agree wholeheartedly warlock. Vista bugs me to the max....


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> In 3.5, the Ranger DID get shafted. IMO.




And yet another statement that I will "QFT" until my dying days....


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Vista sucks. I won't convert over to it.




Well, who knows. Perhaps after some service packs are released it will be a worthwhile thing. It took Win Xp a SP to really get it going nicely, IIRC.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> sblock and /sblock, inside the [].
> [sblock]Like this.[/sblock]
> 
> You can also go sblock=Bloosquig inside of [] to get:
> 
> [sblock=Bloosquig]Hiya  [/sblock]
> 
> If you quote this post you should be able to see what I did.




Anndddd ... there's Heckler!   

Hiya Heckler! Long time no see!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heya Megs.  I'm just kinda hangin' out at the moment.  Checkin' to see if there's any word on Aurora. (Doesn't look like it.)




I am still waiting to hear on this too....

Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Mycanid

dshai527 said:
			
		

> Hey Hivers,
> 
> just thought I would stop in and give an update. I tried to earlier, but Enworld was down for me (Something about announcing Korbin's birth or a 4th edition who knows). Korbin was born at 15:14 on the 16th and he was 7lbs 7ozs and 19 3/4 inches. Aurora pushed him out fast and so he had rapid breathing for the first few hours in the real world. No problem cept it kept us from seeing him for that amount of time. He is a cute little guy and looks a lot like Aurora's brother. Kylee loves him so far, but I don't think she knows he is coming home yet. Korbin and Aurora should get out tomorrow (Saturday) as long as things keep progressing as they are. I would keep chatting, but I will leave some details for Aurora to talk about. I'm off to get some sleep.




Ah HA! Hooray! Very glad to hear it dshai! 

Hope they are doing okay ... and nice to hear Kylee approves!


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive !
> 
> A rainy day in rainy Brittany, as usual...




You are Brittany eh? I have heard wonderful things about the country. I love the rain. Are you on a vacation or do you live there?


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Crawls out from under the Rock*
> 
> So what's happened? I tried to follow the last few pages but it was quite confusing, is Aurora out of hospital yet?




Yeesh ... THERE you are. Crawling out from under a rock indeed.... Where in the world have you been?


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Seems very quiet.   Is everyone 4e sick or something?




Nah ... just back to a normal schedule is all.   

Although I did notice that the forums are chock full of 4e complainings and such. *yawn*

I'll stick with good ole C&C and 1eADnD flavors maself.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, 4e has taken over.  Looked at the general forum last night.  On the first page all but like 3 threads were on 4e.




Hiya DM ... you like the PBeM so far ... oh yes, did you get the notice from RC about his being on vacation? Maybe this will give hafrog and Fru a chance to get into the swing of things....


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo!

Flurry of posts!


----------



## Horacio

Wow, that Improved Flurry of Posts is the true mark of th Hivemind, glad to see that !

And very pleased to meet you, Mycanid


----------



## Horacio

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You are Brittany eh? I have heard wonderful things about the country. I love the rain. Are you on a vacation or do you live there?



 I'm Spanish, but I live in Brittany, the western corner of France.

And yes, it's a beautiful region, many places to visit and many wonderful landscapes


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, who knows. Perhaps after some service packs are released it will be a worthwhile thing. It took Win Xp a SP to really get it going nicely, IIRC.




I think vista is fine.

Where have I been? Under the rock! It fell from the sky!


----------



## Horacio

See you later, Hive, going to restaurant for diner


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Wow, that Improved Flurry of Posts is the true mark of th Hivemind, glad to see that !
> 
> And very pleased to meet you, Mycanid


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> I think vista is fine.
> 
> Where have I been? Under the rock! It fell from the sky!




So .. uhh ... you have been spaced out then?


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> See you later, Hive, going to restaurant for diner




Nuts. Sorry I missed you Horacio.   

Maybe next time....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Horacio said:
			
		

> See you later, Hive, going to restaurant for diner




MADRE!!! you're still alive!


oh look, i'm still alive too...


----------



## Mycanid

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> MADRE!!! you're still alive!
> 
> 
> oh look, i'm still alive too...




Must be another old hiver too then ... pleased to meet you too Sir Osis!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Must be another old hiver too then ... pleased to meet you too Sir Osis!





for some reason i that very funny right now, but yeah another old hiver would be correct. it being gen con weekend and all i'm fealing a bit nastalgic.


----------



## Mycanid

You posting from Gen Con? Or were you unable to make it too?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You posting from Gen Con? Or were you unable to make it too?





wasn't in the cards this year, i'm posting from work.


----------



## Ferret

I wish I could go to Gen Con! I might plan a trip next year and ask some American friends off the net to come along!


----------



## Mycanid

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> wasn't in the cards this year, i'm posting from work.




Yeah ... I had already planned a trip to Maine over those days, so no Gen Con for me either....


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i get two weeks vacation as of the end of august, i'm gonna use one right away the other i think i'll save so i can try for gen-con next year. last time i went was the first year they had an ennies ceremony, the last one in milwahkee too, that was how many years ago? i been tring to go agian ever since. Gonna put in a real effort for next year, especially with 4e coming out.


----------



## Mycanid

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> i get two weeks vacation as of the end of august, i'm gonna use one right away the other i think i'll save so i can try for gen-con next year. last time i went was the first year they had an ennies ceremony, the last one in milwahkee too, that was how many years ago? i been tring to go agian ever since. Gonna put in a real effort for next year, especially with 4e coming out.




Only Gen Con I ever went to was the first one they had in Indy ... and it was totally unexpected. I had not heard of it being moved from Wisconsin to Indy and arrived in Indy for totally different reasons. Was shocked to find it was there!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i can think of worse things to walk in on.


----------



## Horacio

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> MADRE!!! you're still alive!
> 
> 
> oh look, i'm still alive too...





Sir Osis! Glad to see you, mate!

Yeah, it seems a part old Hive is still alive 

4e has taken me back to EN World... and I'm really happy of that


----------



## Horacio

Ferret said:
			
		

> I wish I could go to Gen Con! I might plan a trip next year and ask some American friends off the net to come along!



 I'd love going to a Gen Con, but that big nasty ocean keeps me from going... 

Maybe next year... as I say every year


----------



## Horacio

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> for some reason i that very funny right now, but yeah another old hiver would be correct. it being gen con weekend and all i'm fealing a bit nastalgic.



 Nostalgic is the key word for describing the last days for me too...

The announcement of 4e, the return to EN World, the Hivemind...
Man, sometimes I'd love going 8 years back


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'd love going to a Gen Con, but that big nasty ocean keeps me from going...
> 
> Maybe next year... as I say every year




Vicious no good massive body of water!   

Welcome back. A good meal perchance?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Horacio said:
			
		

> Sir Osis! Glad to see you, mate!
> 
> Yeah, it seems a part old Hive is still alive
> 
> 4e has taken me back to EN World... and I'm really happy of that




Well then no matter what there's one possitive thing to come out of 4e.   

Gotta admit i really miss having a net connection, and being able to visit here everyday. One more thing to work on i guess, :\


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Nostalgic is the key word for describing the last days for me too...
> 
> The announcement of 4e, the return to EN World, the Hivemind...
> Man, sometimes I'd love going 8 years back




Not me ... I am quite happy the way things are right now in my life.

I know what you mean, nonetheless.


----------



## Mycanid

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Well then no matter what there's one possitive thing to come out of 4e.
> 
> Gotta admit i really miss having a net connection, and being able to visit here everyday. One more thing to work on i guess, :\




Not anticipating 4e Sir Osis? [Am curious here....]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Horacio said:
			
		

> Nostalgic is the key word for describing the last days for me too...
> 
> The announcement of 4e, the return to EN World, the Hivemind...
> Man, sometimes I'd love going 8 years back





I'm right there with you.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not anticipating 4e Sir Osis? [Am curious here....]





haven't decided yet, on one hand it's exciting to see what they are gonna do, on the other hand i hate change. (and i spent more money on 3 and 3.5 e then on any other rpg EVAR!)


----------



## Mycanid

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> haven't decided yet, on one hand it's exciting to see what they are gonna do, on the other hand i hate change. (and i spent more money on 3 and 3.5 e then on any other rpg EVAR!)




Not me ... the 1e and Basic/Expert stuff got my moneybags both way back when and even in the last few years when I bought hundreds of dollars worth of old pdf's from rpg.now .  :\


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i loved oD&D, actually never played 1e, then skipped stait to 2nd ed. i was never in a posistion to really buy a lot until 3e though. i'd probably still play oD&D if my friends would allow it, but if i want to game with them i have to go with my second choice (3.5e).


----------



## Mycanid

I began playing in 1979 with the grey boxed set with Sutherland's dragon on the front (the "pre-Basic" set?). Went to ADnD shortly after.

Did not like 2e AT ALL and dropped out of the scene for a long time until 3.5 won me back to rpg'ing - at least DnD settings.  :\


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

you pretty much got a decade on me, i started in 1988, w/ the red basic set, and follow ups. 2e was actually out for a couple years iirc before i caved and switched over. I actually blamed the Bard class, i found them to be very interesting, which had a lot to do with me caving to my friends demands and switching systems.


----------



## Mycanid

What other fantasy based rpg settings have you tried and liked/disliked?


----------



## Horacio

I started by 198x, with the Red Box (D&D basic). I've tried every flavor of D&D, but my longest lasting games have been with Ad&D 2e and D&D 3e.

D&D 3/3.5 is my favorite (even with the big nostalgia factor of AD&D 2e). 
But for now I really like everything I've read about 4e... besides the Windows only D&D Insider


----------



## Horacio

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> I'm right there with you.




I guess we will feel the same thing again in a few years, with the 5e announcement 

Anyways, I feel a big case of nostalgia, mate, a biiiig one


----------



## Horacio

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Vicious no good massive body of water!
> 
> Welcome back. A good meal perchance?




Thanks!

A very good meal, in a small "creperie" (a restaurant of crèpes), with my daughter and my dad, who is spending several weeks here.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What other fantasy based rpg settings have you tried and liked/disliked?




i've played both "TSR" versions of marvel superheros, i liked the origanal best, but the saga system w/ the cards actually worked suprisingly well. I have to admit Mutants and masterminds is the best though.

i like d20 modern quite a bit, i played several fun games with that system. Spycraft 1st ed was ok, but i like d20 modern better. haven't checked out spycraft 2e. 

i also played and couple campaigns w/ the dragonlance saga system, not really my cup of tea, but the spell system was fun.

tried but never succeed in getting to play vampire or shadowrun, but came close to getting a exalted game going.

i have the books and really like warhammer fantasy, but agian no luck getting a game going.

i've also played a bunch of star wars d20 and one of the best games i've ever been in was a wheel of time d20 game that got started right here on the boards.


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> A very good meal, in a small "creperie" (a restaurant of crèpes), with my daughter and my dad, who is spending several weeks here.




Crepes are good! Nice to spend time with the family, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> I started by 198x, with the Red Box (D&D basic). I've tried every flavor of D&D, but my longest lasting games have been with Ad&D 2e and D&D 3e.
> 
> D&D 3/3.5 is my favorite (even with the big nostalgia factor of AD&D 2e).
> But for now I really like everything I've read about 4e... besides the Windows only D&D Insider




I am not much of a strategy sort ... never was. 

Am much more of the "role-player" type of gamer....


----------



## Mycanid

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> i've played both "TSR" versions of marvel superheros, i liked the origanal best, but the saga system w/ the cards actually worked suprisingly well. I have to admit Mutants and masterminds is the best though.
> 
> i like d20 modern quite a bit, i played several fun games with that system. Spycraft 1st ed was ok, but i like d20 modern better. haven't checked out spycraft 2e.
> 
> i also played and couple campaigns w/ the dragonlance saga system, not really my cup of tea, but the spell system was fun.
> 
> tried but never succeed in getting to play vampire or shadowrun, but came close to getting a exalted game going.
> 
> i have the books and really like warhammer fantasy, but agian no luck getting a game going.
> 
> i've also played a bunch of star wars d20 and one of the best games i've ever been in was a wheel of time d20 game that got started right here on the boards.




I have heard good things about M&M admittedly. I used to play the Marvel game a LOT - in fact, my screen name is based on my fave character from that system. I also enjoyed played the 1e of the old V&V rules. Ever tried them?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have heard good things about M&M admittedly. I used to play the Marvel game a LOT - in fact, my screen name is based on my fave character from that system. I also enjoyed played the 1e of the old V&V rules. Ever tried them?




nope never even seen any of the books.


----------



## Bloosquig

Hmm crepes sound good right now I'm getting potatoes au gratin with sloppy joes.  Also I have the hiccups which make my son giggle wildly every time he hears them.


----------



## Horacio

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am not much of a strategy sort ... never was.
> 
> Am much more of the "role-player" type of gamer....



 I don't think 4e will be worse in "non tactical role-playing" than 3e. 

I've played 3e without minis, I've played with minis, different feeling (almost different game) but wonderful both of them


----------



## Horacio

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I have heard good things about M&M admittedly. I used to play the Marvel game a LOT - in fact, my screen name is based on my fave character from that system. I also enjoyed played the 1e of the old V&V rules. Ever tried them?




M&M is my favorite super-hero RPG. And I've played most of them (Marvel FASERIP, DC MEGS, Marvel SAGA, DC D6, Palladium's one...). DC with MEGS comes close, but I prefer M&M.


----------



## Horacio

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Hmm crepes sound good right now I'm getting potatoes au gratin with sloppy joes.  Also I have the hiccups which make my son giggle wildly every time he hears them.




Crèpes are good! Specially here, in Brittany, the cradle of crèpes (the crèpe is the traditional meal of Brittany, they invented them). If you haven't tasted a "crèpe au blé noir" (crèpe made with buckwheat) you haven't tasted a true crèpe 

Hiccups are nasty sometimes, I hope they will stop quickly


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Horacio said:
			
		

> I don't think 4e will be worse in "non tactical role-playing" than 3e.
> 
> I've played 3e without minis, I've played with minis, different feeling (almost different game) but wonderful both of them





i've played both ways as well, but i do prefer to use minis. i think one of the greatest strengths of 3e is that it allows you to have your cake and eat it too in reguards to role-play and tactical combat.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

i haven't had crepes in a long time, i'm sure in the grand scheme of things they aren't considered "good crepes" but a popular breakfast food chain around my area serves crepes w/ orange marmalde that i absolutly love.


----------



## Horacio

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> i've played both ways as well, but i do prefer to use minis. i think one of the greatest strengths of 3e is that it allows you to have your cake and eat it too in reguards to role-play and tactical combat.



 And I'm fairly confidant that 4e will share that characteristic with 3e


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Horacio said:
			
		

> And I'm fairly confidant that 4e will share that characteristic with 3e




i'm sure you're right, i think the minis sell way too well for them to not put emphises on thier use in combat for the rpg.


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> M&M is my favorite super-hero RPG. And I've played most of them (Marvel FASERIP, DC MEGS, Marvel SAGA, DC D6, Palladium's one...). DC with MEGS comes close, but I prefer M&M.




Hmm ... include V&V? Not pushing it above another system here ... just curious.


----------



## Mycanid

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> i'm sure you're right, i think the minis sell way too well for them to not put emphises on thier use in combat for the rpg.




Yeah ... I am not much of a mini fan personally, but I know lotsa folks like em. Ah well.


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Crèpes are good! Specially here, in Brittany, the cradle of crèpes (the crèpe is the traditional meal of Brittany, they invented them). *If you haven't tasted a "crèpe au blé noir" (crèpe made with buckwheat) you haven't tasted a true crèpe
> *
> Hiccups are nasty sometimes, I hope they will stop quickly




Oooooo .... you are SOOOO correct Horacio!


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Hmm crepes sound good right now I'm getting potatoes au gratin with sloppy joes.  Also I have the hiccups which make my son giggle wildly every time he hears them.




Well ... hiccups are good for something then.


----------



## Horacio

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... include V&V? Not pushing it above another system here ... just curious.



 Villains & Vigilants ? Read it, neved played it, but from the  reading of the rules, I guess it's not my kind of game


----------



## Horacio

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oooooo .... you are SOOOO correct Horacio!



 That means you've tasted them. Now I'm bound to ask you where


----------



## Bloosquig

It was pretty darn cute I almost wish they had lasted longer.    

Now I'm craving crepes though.   :\   Maybe I can sneak into an IHOP or something.    

And I'm watching the "To catch a predator" series on TV.  Pretty messed up.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

good visting guys, works done for today so i unfortantly have to get going.


Good to talk with you H, take care buddy. Hopefully i'll be able to be around more often!


----------



## Horacio

It was great to speak with you again, Sir Osis. See you again here soon, I hope


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> That means you've tasted them. Now I'm bound to ask you where




Made for me in San Francisco by one of those master chef sorts. Oooo ... it was tasty!


----------



## Mycanid

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> good visting guys, works done for today so i unfortantly have to get going.
> 
> Good to talk with you H, take care buddy. Hopefully i'll be able to be around more often!




Adios Sir Osis!

I will take me leave of here too methinks. Shutdown time!


----------



## Horacio

Shutdown time for me too...

'night, Hive!


----------



## Bloosquig

Night folks!


----------



## Horacio

I was caught by a troll in General before quitting... sigh, I've lost a hour...

Now yes, 'night Hive !


----------



## Bront

Hello Hivers 

If anyone's interested, I'm hoping to run a bront.org fantasy football league.  You can sign up here, which will require you to register (yes, I'm a shameless promoter).

I know a lot of you hivers already pop in there on occasion, but figured I'd branch out and advertise.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah I saw that I almost posted myself but managed to suck it up.  As an ex-Marine who served in Iraq it irks me to see crap like that but no reason to feed a troll.


----------



## Horacio

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw that I almost posted myself but managed to suck it up.  As an ex-Marine who served in Iraq it irks me to see crap like that but no reason to feed a troll.



 I didn't want to feed it, I didn't see it, I failed my disbelief saving throw ! 

OMG, 1:51 a.m., I go to bed right now!


----------



## Bront

I'm ignoring most of the 4E stuff till it calms down in about 2 weeks.  Till then, more frenzy and trolls than anything.


----------



## Bloosquig

That reminds me of a friend I had in a campaign who always exclaimed, "This can't be happening this can't be happening!  I try to disbelieve!" anytime anything happened.  Good times lol.    

Yeah the frenzy is kinda amusing as long as your not sucked into the vortex.


----------



## Horacio

Morning, Hive!

Even if I've seen it many times, I fail to understand the "fear of change" that takes a fraction of the user base of any RPG when a new edition get announced.

3e had it, 3.5e had it, nWoD had it, Exalted 2e had it, almost any RPG that I can think had it. All the angst, all the fear, all the frenzy... And then the new edition arrives and 80% of those frenzied posters find it quite better than their fears and they adopt it. And when several years latter a "new new" edition get announced, they are the most frenzied defenders of the "new" edition... 

Sigh...


----------



## Jdvn1

Just stopping in to say hello.

Hello!

I've been super-busy, and the next couple of weeks look like it won't be letting up.

But, still, things are going well for me. Hope they're going well around here too!


----------



## Carnifex

Horacio said:
			
		

> That's very true for me too, many many things have happened in real life, and it seems a lot more than four years. In fact, I think I miss a lot those "old times".
> 
> Many choices done, some proved very bad, but in the end it could have been a lot worse, so I don't regret them too much. Things are going mostly o.k. now.
> 
> PhD finished three years ago, real working life began. Still in the far corner of Brittany, but now working in the IT departement of a bank (instead of doing R&D as I would like). My daughter grows up, already 5 years old.
> 
> And you, how are things going ?




Sorry 'bout taking so long to reply to this 

These days, things're going well enough.  I spent a while as an editor at Mongoose Publishing after finishing uni (which was a very interesting experience) then hit a rough patch in life in pretty much all aspects of things after leaving Mongoose.  These days though, things are better - steady relationship, decent new job (I'm an 'online marketing executive' - it doesn't pay as grandly as it might sound!  ), etc.

I must say, I am really interested in 4e.  Truthfully, I've been thinking about doing a new version of Steam & Steel for a while and this might be a good excuse to do so, plus it might finally kick me into working on the Biothaumaturgist's Handbook again.  I lost a lot of work on that when my laptop died, which kinda killed my desire to keep working on that and freelance d20 stuff in general


----------



## Ferret

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'd love going to a Gen Con, but that big nasty ocean keeps me from going...
> 
> Maybe next year... as I say every year




The big blue wet thing?

Crepes are nice but I prefer the fat pancakes...  

So this 4e business is for real?


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> So this 4e business is for real?



Nah. It's just to stir crap before GenCon.  3.5 will live on forever.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yes, Gamer, there is a fourth edition.

"DEAR EDITOR: I am 8 years old.
"Some of my little friends say there is no fourth edition.
"Papa says, 'If you see it in THE SUN it's so.'
"Please tell me the truth; is there a fourth edition?

"GAMER.
"115 WEST NINETY-FIFTH STREET."

GAMER, your little friends are wrong. They have been affected by the skepticism of a skeptical age. They do not believe except [what] they see. They think that nothing can be which is not comprehensible by their little minds. All minds, Gamer, whether they be men's or children's, are little. In this great universe of ours man is a mere insect, an ant, in his intellect, as compared with the boundless world about him, as measured by the intelligence capable of grasping the whole of truth and knowledge.

Yes, GAMER, there is a future edition. It exists as certainly as dice and pizza and mountain dew exist, and you know that they abound and give to your life its highest beauty and joy. Alas! how dreary would be the world if there were no future editions. It would be as dreary as if there were no GAMERS. There would be no childlike joy then, no rolling, no character builds to make tolerable this existence. We should have no enjoyment, except in sense and sight. The eternal light with which childhood fills the world would be extinguished.

Not believe in fourth edition! You might as well not believe in fairies! You might get your papa to hire men to watch in all the gaming stores in May 2008 to catch fourth edition, but even if they did not see fourth edition delivered, what would that prove? Nobody sees fourth edition, but that is no sign that there is no fourth edition. The most real things in the world are those that neither children nor men can see. Did you ever see fairies dancing in Oerth? Of course not, but that's no proof that they are not there. Nobody can conceive or imagine all the wonders there are unseen and unseeable in the world.

You may tear apart the baby's rattle and see what makes the noise inside, but there is a veil covering the unseen world which not the strongest man, nor even the united strength of all the strongest men that ever lived, could tear apart. Only imagination, fancy, GMs, players, game designers, can push aside that curtain and view and picture the supernal beauty and glory beyond. Is it all real? Ah, GAMER, in all this world there is nothing else real and abiding.

No future editions! Thank Heironeous! they exist, and exist forever. A thousand years from now, Gamer, nay, ten times ten thousand years from now, they will continue to make glad the heart of childhood.

(apologies to the Church family and to the Sun)


----------



## Ferret

Virginia?


----------



## Jdvn1

A reference to a famous newspaper article, now edited.


----------



## Ferret

Ah I was thinking you were answering my three questions!


----------



## Jdvn1

You asked three questions?

I answered your: So this 4e business is for real?


----------



## Ferret

I thought yes was for the big blue wet thing, Virginia was for "Crepes are nice but I prefer the fat pancakes..." and 4e Exists answered the third question!

Never mind!

Hows is everyone this [insert appropriate time zone greeting]?


----------



## Mycanid

Hippity hoppity'ing through ye olde hive today! Just thought I would say hello to you all.


----------



## Aurora

Hey guys  This is the third time I have started a post in the hive. Hopefully, this time I will get to finish it! 
We are home and doing well. My actual labor lasted about 7 hrs and 15 min. He came on Thurs at 3:14pm. His APGAR scores were 9 and 9. But when they gave him to me, I thought he was breathing funny. The baby nurse came in and checked him and I was right. They like a baby to be taking less than 60 breaths per minute. He was taking 100. So, they had to take him to the nursery.  We didn't get him back until 9pm because they had to continue observing him for 2 hours after his breathing went back to normal. All is fine now though. 

PICS!

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Korbin Patrick/IMG_0263copy.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Korbin Patrick/IMG_0234_closeup.jpg


----------



## Bloosquig

Yay!  Cute baby Aurora congrats!


----------



## Aeson

He looks great. I'm glad to hear all is fine now. Thanks for letting us know. Get some rest now.


----------



## Horacio

Cute baby !


Morning, Hive, how is everything going ?

I hate Monday's morning...


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Cute baby !
> 
> 
> Morning, Hive, how is everything going ?
> 
> I hate Monday's morning...




Hah, still late Sunday night for me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm, wonder how many people would actually buy this: Classics Collection At Amazon.com


----------



## Aurora

They'd have to be nuts. Or just have a lot of money to burn.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> They'd have to be nuts. Or just have a lot of money to burn.



Speaking as an over-wealthed lunatic, I feel I must object to this accusation.  I have no plans to buy said collection.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Speaking as an over-wealthed lunatic, I feel I must object to this accusation.  I have no plans to buy said collection.




Well, this assumes that said person would actually have an INTEREST in said collection.  So an interested person [which in and of itself would probably be rare] would need to be either wealthy enough to afford or nuts to purchase it.

There's a lot of wealthy and/or nutty people in the world, but it doesn't mean they're all gonna buy that collection.


----------



## Carnifex

*pretends to be alive and awake*

Ah, Monday morning, a time that I can autopilot through while filling out spreadsheet reports for the weekend's activity.

How is everyone?


----------



## Horacio

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *pretends to be alive and awake*
> 
> Ah, Monday morning, a time that I can autopilot through while filling out spreadsheet reports for the weekend's activity.
> 
> How is everyone?



 Like a Monday...

It means I feel sleepy, tired, unmotivated and rather bored


----------



## Carnifex

Horacio said:
			
		

> Like a Monday...
> 
> It means I feel sleepy, tired, unmotivated and rather bored




My Monday morning work is, at least, relatively straightforwards, albeit also quite time-consuming.

I need to go make a cup of tea to wake myself up with.


----------



## Ferret

Congrats Aurora, that's one cute baby! Glad you're both ok after that long labour (seven hours?!) and the breathing thing!

Ahh, I feel refreshed (unlike some people)! I got sleep last night! I slept for about 4 hours the previous night and then stayed awake for about 20 hours. Not mammoth but I could hear my pillow calling to me!


----------



## Horacio

Day-dreaming of my 4th coffee of the day... I guess I'm going to take it very soon.


----------



## Aeson

I've been at work for less than a hour and I'm ready to go home.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been at work for less than a hour and I'm ready to go home.




Same.


----------



## Carnifex

I've been at work 6 hours now and forgot to take a lunch break, so at least the end of the day really is close now.

Then off home for some food, and off to the evening rp session.


----------



## Wereserpent

Congratz on the baby Aurora!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been at work for less than a hour and I'm ready to go home.





I have not even gotton to Mack and I'm ready for the 11:30pm bell.....  sigh......



I really need to win the 245 million Powerball.


----------



## megamania

Should I win....

Take it all at once (I figure about 40 million after taxes)

or over the 25 year payment system which give me about 3 million a year or 78 million in the long haul after taxes....?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Should I win....
> 
> Take it all at once (I figure about 40 million after taxes)
> 
> or over the 25 year payment system which give me about 3 million a year or 78 million in the long haul after taxes....?



All at once.  For one, I think it should be closer to 60 million.  And two, 10 million is all you need to live very well of interest for the rest of your life, which gives you 30-50 million worth of "mad money".  Unless you can think of something specific that you'd want to save up for, you're way better off taking it all and investing if you need more.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey guys  This is the third time I have started a post in the hive. Hopefully, this time I will get to finish it!
> We are home and doing well. My actual labor lasted about 7 hrs and 15 min. He came on Thurs at 3:14pm. His APGAR scores were 9 and 9. But when they gave him to me, I thought he was breathing funny. The baby nurse came in and checked him and I was right. They like a baby to be taking less than 60 breaths per minute. He was taking 100. So, they had to take him to the nursery.  We didn't get him back until 9pm because they had to continue observing him for 2 hours after his breathing went back to normal. All is fine now though.
> 
> PICS!
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Korbin Patrick/IMG_0263copy.jpg
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Korbin Patrick/IMG_0234_closeup.jpg




Hooray! She's alive and posting again! Woohoo!   

Cute kid by the way ... not that I would know anything about all that, of course.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Cute baby !
> 
> Morning, Hive, how is everything going ?
> 
> I hate Monday's morning...




Heya Horacio! How are you this morning?

I am on the road, taking someone on a driving lesson ... they are going to take their driving test this morning, ya see.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Speaking as an over-wealthed lunatic, I feel I must object to this accusation.  I have no plans to buy said collection.




Hafrog! Hiya! Long time no see mu good amphibian! How are you doing?

I never knew you were "over-wealthed" ... lunatic maybe ... dunno if I should congratulate you on being both or no.


----------



## Mycanid

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *pretends to be alive and awake*
> 
> Ah, Monday morning, a time that I can autopilot through while filling out spreadsheet reports for the weekend's activity.
> 
> How is everyone?




Hmm ... coffee time methinks. I just drank a nice tall cup of it here at the Starbucks I am typing at and I can guarantee you it is a wonderful solution.


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Like a Monday...
> 
> It means I feel sleepy, tired, unmotivated and rather bored




Awww ... c'mon Horacio!   

It's a good morning today ... hmm ... at least where I am.  :\ 

Late night perchance?


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Congrats Aurora, that's one cute baby! Glad you're both ok after that long labour (seven hours?!) and the breathing thing!
> 
> Ahh, I feel refreshed (unlike some people)! I got sleep last night! I slept for about 4 hours the previous night and then stayed awake for about 20 hours. Not mammoth but I could hear my pillow calling to me!




Heya again Ferret ... nice to see ye olde furry face amongst these venerable pages once again!

Tell me though ... how is the Vostro doing for you? I have been meaning to ask you all this time. Have you considered doing a follow up review to your thread of some time back?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been at work for less than a hour and I'm ready to go home.




Aww ... c'mon Aeson. It can't be that bad.    Could just be the same Monday morning blahs everyone experiences. Cheer up my good sir!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Same.




Boy ... must be the Monday blahs world wide today.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Should I win....
> 
> Take it all at once (I figure about 40 million after taxes)
> 
> or over the 25 year payment system which give me about 3 million a year or 78 million in the long haul after taxes....?




I would take it all at once. Even though you will have to pay taxes you can put it in the back and have it start to accumulate interest.


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee! Flurry of posts once again!   

***

Hmm ... where IS everyone?


----------



## Lady of Pain

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey guys  This is the third time I have started a post in the hive. Hopefully, this time I will get to finish it!
> We are home and doing well. My actual labor lasted about 7 hrs and 15 min. He came on Thurs at 3:14pm. His APGAR scores were 9 and 9. But when they gave him to me, I thought he was breathing funny. The baby nurse came in and checked him and I was right. They like a baby to be taking less than 60 breaths per minute. He was taking 100. So, they had to take him to the nursery.  We didn't get him back until 9pm because they had to continue observing him for 2 hours after his breathing went back to normal. All is fine now though.
> 
> PICS!




OMG he's so cute!!!! I was hoping you were doing fine. Congrats to you and your husband.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aww ... c'mon Aeson. It can't be that bad.    Could just be the same Monday morning blahs everyone experiences. Cheer up my good sir!



Some times I want to take your good cheer and bottle to sell. Other times I want to strangle you.   

You are a good man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Aeson

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> OMG he's so cute!!!! I was hoping you were doing fine. Congrats to you and your husband.



WOW. A visit from the Lady of Pain. Sweet.


----------



## Lady of Pain

Heh, I found my way back. I may hang here for a bit.


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya again Ferret ... nice to see ye olde furry face amongst these venerable pages once again!
> 
> Tell me though ... how is the Vostro doing for you? I have been meaning to ask you all this time. Have you considered doing a follow up review to your thread of some time back?




I never got the vostro, there was something like £60 P&P on it, which pushed it out of my price range (£560 ish). Instead I got a refurb from PCWorld which is running great, runs Half-life two very well. The Acer software lets me switch from power-save (for those Arghh! Battery! moments) to balanced to High performance. The large screen has come in handy for watching videos!

In other news, my stomach/alimentary system hates me. Ugh..Sharp pains in my tummy, and...well I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------



## Aeson

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> Heh, I found my way back. I may hang here for a bit.



All are welcome here. Kick back and relax. This thread moves fast at times.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Should I win....
> 
> Take it all at once (I figure about 40 million after taxes)
> 
> or over the 25 year payment system which give me about 3 million a year or 78 million in the long haul after taxes....?




When you win, don't forget the gang at the Hive with whom you've spent so much time with.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Boy ... must be the Monday blahs world wide today.  :\




Well, I only got like 4 hours of sleep last night and on top of only 6 the night before, I'm totally exhausted.  Monday actually wasn't that bad for me...with that one exception.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> WOW. A visit from the Lady of Pain. Sweet.




Just don't anger her.  You REALLY don't want to get Mazed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just don't anger her.  You REALLY don't want to get Mazed.




Her power level is OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Back from GenCon.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just don't anger her.  You REALLY don't want to get Mazed.raped



FIFY


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just don't anger her.  You REALLY don't want to get Mazed.



I know Lady of Pain. She's a friend. I don't think I have to worry about that.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler, you're a jackass. You didn't need to bring that over here. I'm not going to start anything over this. I just would like you to think before you speak.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heckler, you're a jackass. You didn't need to bring that over here.



*I'M* the jackass?!

You saw what she did.  You need to do yourself a big favor and quit sucking up to her.  She's nothing but bad news.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> *I'M* the jackass?!
> 
> You saw what she did.  You need to do yourself a big favor and quit sucking up to her.  She's nothing but bad news.



that's not the point. It doesn't belong here. Leave it at CM.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> that's not the point. It doesn't belong here. Leave it at CM.



She comes over here, she brings her baggage with her.  She made her bed, now she gets to lay in it.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> She comes over here, she brings her baggage with her.  She made her bed, now she gets to lay in it.



She came to see Aurora's post. She didn't bring any baggage. If she were coming to start something then I would agree with you.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> She came to see Aurora's post. She didn't bring any baggage. If she were coming to start something then I would agree with you.



You can't separate what she did from her.

Stop sticking up for her.  It's pathetic.  Grow a frikkin' backbone.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> You can't separate what she did from her.
> 
> Stop sticking up for her.  It's pathetic.  Grow a frikkin' backbone.



this isn't the place for this is all I'm saying. If you want to say something take it where it belongs.


----------



## Lady of Pain

Heckler, if you have a problem with me you know where you can talk to me about it. ENW isn't that place. I'm not here to stir trouble. I was here to congratulate a friend of mine. So please back off and leave Aeson out of this.


----------



## Heckler

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> Heckler, if you have a problem with me you know where you can talk to me about it. ENW isn't that place. I'm not hear to stir trouble. I was here to congratulate a friend of mine. So please back off and leave Aeson out of this.



GO

AWAY


----------



## Lady of Pain

Heckler said:
			
		

> GO
> 
> AWAY





NO! Deal with it.


----------



## Heckler

Lady of Pain said:
			
		

> NO! Deal with it.



I am.

These are the consequences for your actions.  Deal with it.


----------



## Aeson

I made the mistake of responding to your post, Heckler. Let's all back off before the mods have something to add to the conversation.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I made the mistake of responding to your post, Heckler. Let's all back off before the mods have something to add to the conversation.



All right.

'Cause you asked nice.

And its not you I'm mad at.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Some times I want to take your good cheer and bottle to sell. Other times I want to strangle you.
> 
> You are a good man, Charlie Brown.




Bottled cheerfulness, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> I never got the vostro, there was something like £60 P&P on it, which pushed it out of my price range (£560 ish). Instead I got a refurb from PCWorld which is running great, runs Half-life two very well. The Acer software lets me switch from power-save (for those Arghh! Battery! moments) to balanced to High performance. The large screen has come in handy for watching videos!
> 
> In other news, my stomach/alimentary system hates me. Ugh..Sharp pains in my tummy, and...well I'll leave that to your imagination.




Well ... as long as what you have works for you - HOORAH!   

Sorry to hear about the tummy probs though....


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> All right.
> 
> 'Cause you asked nice.
> 
> And its not you I'm mad at.



Thank you.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I only got like 4 hours of sleep last night and on top of only 6 the night before, I'm totally exhausted.  Monday actually wasn't that bad for me...with that one exception.




Oy ... I see ... 4 hours is tough to operate on sometimes.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bottled cheerfulness, eh?



It's that or a bottle of Wild Turkey.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Back from GenCon.




And it's about time you vicious puddy tat!   

Hope you enjoyed yourself while the unfortunate held down the fort!   

Seriously though ... good to have you back in here.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> All right.
> 
> 'Cause you asked nice.
> 
> And its not you I'm mad at.




THAT'S what I like to see. 

Thanks folks....


----------



## Mycanid

Allright folks ... be back later


----------



## Horacio

I guess I arrive too late. I've missed a Hiveflame and another fine flurry of posts by Mycanid.

Of course, I don't know neither Lady of Pain nor Heckler, and I don't know the stories behind it, so take it with a great grain of salt, but I find Hiveflames very odd and sad, we didn't have them last time I hanged by here... ( or I've forgotten them     )

Morning, Hive! I need coffee...


----------



## Bloosquig

Tommorow on how the hive turns:  Bloosquig reveals he's Mycanid's father and Horacio's evil twin moves into town...   :  

And coffee sounds VERY good right now.


----------



## Horacio

I'm my own evil twin, I think.

And I need coffee too, again


----------



## Bloosquig

I tend to just get a fat thermos of 4-5ish cups at a time and chug that.  Then I'm happy.  For a while lol.     Anyhoo gotta scoot for work or I'll be late.  TGI...T I guess.  Today's my Friday and I'm so very very glad this week has been pretty crazy.  Cya later hivers!


----------



## megamania

Okaaaaaaay......  Not sure what the top of the page was about but moving on......


kinda quiet here.  I have tommorrow morning off and will have the kids.  sigh.   Could be worse.

Just found out I'm working EVERY      DAY      OF     LABORDAY      WEEKEND.   That REALLY sucks.   Wife will hate it even moreso.

Oh well.... it pays the bills at least....well sorta..... somewhat.......


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> I guess I arrive too late. I've missed a Hiveflame and another fine flurry of posts by Mycanid.
> 
> Of course, I don't know neither Lady of Pain nor Heckler, and I don't know the stories behind it, so take it with a great grain of salt, but I find Hiveflames very odd and sad, we didn't have them last time I hanged by here... ( or I've forgotten them     )
> 
> Morning, Hive! I need coffee...




Yeah, same here.  Weird.  While I'm curious, because of that substituted word, I'm not really sure I WANT to know what went on.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just found out I'm working EVERY      DAY      OF     LABORDAY      WEEKEND.   That REALLY sucks.   Wife will hate it even moreso.




Ewwwww.


----------



## megamania

Ewwwwwww is right.   In the past 2 weeks we went from a work force of 12 to about 8 and dropping.

At this rate I may get overtime at the store which I never done.  Corperate HATES overtime.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I only got like 4 hours of sleep last night and on top of only 6 the night before, I'm totally exhausted.  Monday actually wasn't that bad for me...with that one exception.





4- 4 1/2 is what I get except for Saturday.  I get 8 then.   Ain't it great.



gawd I need that Powerball......


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Tommorow on how the hive turns:  Bloosquig reveals he's Mycanid's father and Horacio's evil twin moves into town...   :
> 
> And coffee sounds VERY good right now.




Umm ... if you are my father something is very, very wrong! 

HIya Bloosquig!


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> I guess I arrive too late. I've missed a Hiveflame and another fine flurry of posts by Mycanid.
> 
> Of course, I don't know neither Lady of Pain nor Heckler, and I don't know the stories behind it, so take it with a great grain of salt, but I find Hiveflames very odd and sad, we didn't have them last time I hanged by here... ( or I've forgotten them     )
> 
> Morning, Hive! I need coffee...




No big deal Horacio  It is bound up with off board clashes and stuff.

I would happily give you some coffee if only I had some around to give you.  I drank it all myself....


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I tend to just get a fat thermos of 4-5ish cups at a time and chug that.  Then I'm happy.  For a while lol.     Anyhoo gotta scoot for work or I'll be late.  TGI...T I guess.  Today's my Friday and I'm so very very glad this week has been pretty crazy.  Cya later hivers!




Oy ... buzzing, busy Bloosquig! I'd go crazy if I drank something like that all at once.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Okaaaaaaay......  Not sure what the top of the page was about but moving on......
> 
> 
> kinda quiet here.  I have tommorrow morning off and will have the kids.  sigh.   Could be worse.
> 
> Just found out I'm working EVERY      DAY      OF     LABORDAY      WEEKEND.   That REALLY sucks.   Wife will hate it even moreso.
> 
> Oh well.... it pays the bills at least....well sorta..... somewhat.......




Oy vey Mega ... I know you need to pay the bills and all. Wow. Well, we all are going to be invaded by 150-200 people, so maybe by comparison you choose the better option.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, same here.  Weird.  While I'm curious, because of that substituted word, I'm not really sure I WANT to know what went on.




Nope, nope, nope. Not worth knowing my good DM! 

On another tack though ... it IS a lovely day today, is it not?   

No?   

Muwahahaha ... too bad!    I say it is, so there!

ROFL!!!

  

Flees from the hive!


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... I am back. Did you all miss me?   

Ya know ... it seems the ole connection to the iNet is kinda slow today ... wonder what is going on....  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... I am back. Did you all miss me?



I did. . .


. . . but my aim is getting better.   >>>-----|> (((0)))


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... I am back. Did you all miss me?
> 
> Ya know ... it seems the ole connection to the iNet is kinda slow today ... wonder what is going on....  :\




In....

Well, AT&T has been having problems with their upstream providers the past couple of weeks...

Some ISPs, like Time Warner in New York have been trying packet shaping the past moth without telling people, except it's be effing up the MMOs and complaints are rampant as people get weird slowdowsn and speedups..

A TN fiber optic line was SHOT with various caliber rounds over a quarter mile of it's length, droppting an entire FOS region...

And that's the cream of the crop this week...

And I'm outta here...

Later


----------



## Bloosquig

I didn't end up getting to drink any of the coffee I brought to work nor did i eat any of the doughnuts.  I got called off to cover someone at the other end of the plant and never made it back.    

All I've had to eat today are 2 mini bags of old "It's a boy!" jelly bellies.    

Ah well time to go get something to eat talk to you guys later!   

---

oh yeah I brought doughnuts for the people working in my area this morning for fun lol.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> To most Ranger players, Ranger ALWAYS get shafted
> 
> But hey, maybe they are right. I've always preferred Fighters.
> 
> Ooops, all these D&D talking is off-topic here, isn't it?




Tell me about it.... After the 3.5 update, mine died THREE TIMES. Due to the lesser amount of hit points for someone who's usually up there on the front lines, and out ahead doing all the scouting (for parties not having a Scout or a Rogue).


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I did. . .
> 
> 
> . . . but my aim is getting better.   >>>-----|> (((0)))




I see you there Hafrog!   

Hee hee! How are you?


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> In....
> 
> Well, AT&T has been having problems with their upstream providers the past couple of weeks...
> 
> Some ISPs, like Time Warner in New York have been trying packet shaping the past moth without telling people, except it's be effing up the MMOs and complaints are rampant as people get weird slowdowsn and speedups..
> 
> A TN fiber optic line was SHOT with various caliber rounds over a quarter mile of it's length, droppting an entire FOS region...
> 
> And that's the cream of the crop this week...
> 
> And I'm outta here...
> 
> Later




Warlock! Good to see you too! The chickens are coming home to roost!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Right now it's 12:25 a.m. here




Ok. So it's 6 hrs... The same as Britain.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I didn't end up getting to drink any of the coffee I brought to work nor did i eat any of the doughnuts.  I got called off to cover someone at the other end of the plant and never made it back.
> 
> All I've had to eat today are 2 mini bags of old "It's a boy!" jelly bellies.
> 
> Ah well time to go get something to eat talk to you guys later!
> 
> ---
> 
> oh yeah I brought doughnuts for the people working in my area this morning for fun lol.




Sabotage!   

Maybe make up for it tomorrow, eh?


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. So it's 6 hrs... The same as Britain.




Hiya Darth ... man ... i leave and you show up! Same old story, eh?

Ah well ... cya tomorrow maybe?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Same here plus to see more about 4e though I doubt I will do much with it.   I have spent waaaaaaay too much on 2e and 3/3.5 to begin again.




So have I with the 3.5 stuff. A few 2e books for the "fluff" in them. But mainly 3.5 stuff. But then it'll depend on what my gaming group does; most of them switched from 2nd to 3rd.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I see you there Hafrog!
> 
> Hee hee! How are you?



I'm doing alright.  4e flurry has brought a whole buncha strange faces to the hive.  I don't do well with crowds.

_Hafrogman: Wallflower Template Since 1987._


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Anybody watch Big Brother 8?
> 
> I just saw an ad and it looks like Dustin got the boot.
> How the hell did Dick not get evicted?!




Nope. Don't watch reality crap like that. Only thing I watch is American Idol. And once in awhile, COPS. But that's about it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

dshai527 said:
			
		

> Hey Hivers,
> 
> just thought I would stop in and give an update. I tried to earlier, but Enworld was down for me (Something about announcing Korbin's birth or a 4th edition who knows). Korbin was born at 15:14 on the 16th and he was 7lbs 7ozs and 19 3/4 inches. Aurora pushed him out fast and so he had rapid breathing for the first few hours in the real world. No problem cept it kept us from seeing him for that amount of time. He is a cute little guy and looks a lot like Aurora's brother. Kylee loves him so far, but I don't think she knows he is coming home yet. Korbin and Aurora should get out tomorrow (Saturday) as long as things keep progressing as they are. I would keep chatting, but I will leave some details for Aurora to talk about. I'm off to get some sleep.




CHEERS!!!! Congrats to Dshai and Aurora!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> oh yeah I brought doughnuts for the people working in my area this morning for fun lol.



You never bring US doughnuts


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive !
> 
> A rainy day in rainy Brittany, as usual...





Been dry here until this afternoon when a line of severe storms raced thru here around 5:30PM. Temp was 100F.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Seems very quiet.   Is everyone 4e sick or something?




Lessee:

Friday: watching football (Panthers sucked so I watched the Vikings game instead)
Saturday: GAMING
Sunday: Over at my sister's having dinner
Monday: Went over to ex-boyfriend's house to get books to sell on ebay for him.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well, who knows. Perhaps after some service packs are released it will be a worthwhile thing. It took Win Xp a SP to really get it going nicely, IIRC.





When I bought my copy of XP, it already had SP 1a on it. Later had to DL SP2.

Mostly it'll be either working bugs out or the hassle of hardware vendors making drivers to actually WORK with vista.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey guys  This is the third time I have started a post in the hive. Hopefully, this time I will get to finish it!
> We are home and doing well. My actual labor lasted about 7 hrs and 15 min. He came on Thurs at 3:14pm. His APGAR scores were 9 and 9. But when they gave him to me, I thought he was breathing funny. The baby nurse came in and checked him and I was right. They like a baby to be taking less than 60 breaths per minute. He was taking 100. So, they had to take him to the nursery.  We didn't get him back until 9pm because they had to continue observing him for 2 hours after his breathing went back to normal. All is fine now though.
> 
> PICS!
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Korbin Patrick/IMG_0263copy.jpg
> 
> http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Korbin Patrick/IMG_0234_closeup.jpg





Awww.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Ewwwwwww is right.   In the past 2 weeks we went from a work force of 12 to about 8 and dropping.
> 
> At this rate I may get overtime at the store which I never done.  Corperate HATES overtime.




Our corporate HQ hates overtime too. It's rare I get it. Only got some a few weeks ago for working at another store on my day off. So I got about 1.5 hrs of it. Helps.

There's 3 of us taking off Labor Day weekend. I'l be at Dragoncon, one guy's going to SC for his mothers bday and the other, dunno.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I did. . .
> 
> 
> . . . but my aim is getting better.   >>>-----|> (((0)))




Aiming for his butt?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm doing alright.  4e flurry has brought a whole buncha strange faces to the hive.  I don't do well with crowds.
> 
> _Hafrogman: Wallflower Template Since 1987._




Yeah ... I have noticed that too Hafrog.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You never bring US doughnuts




Hey! I never thought of this! Very true!

Man ... now I am hungry ... did I skip lunch?   

Oy....


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah I should bring donuts to everyone at the hive.  Just meet me in Oceanside and I'll hook ya up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yeah I should bring donuts to everyone at the hive.  Just meet me in Oceanside and I'll hook ya up.




Payin' our way to get there?


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yeah I should bring donuts to everyone at the hive.  Just meet me in Oceanside and I'll hook ya up.



I like donuts. Get ready. I'll prolly be there for a visit in a few months.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Payin' our way to get there?




Yeah, that's the only way I'd be able to go there too.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yeah I should bring donuts to everyone at the hive.  Just meet me in Oceanside and I'll hook ya up.






dooooooonuts!  Raspberry jelly for me!   I call dibs!





does anyone have a grand so that I can fly out there..... better be damned good donuts...


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So have I with the 3.5 stuff. A few 2e books for the "fluff" in them. But mainly 3.5 stuff. But then it'll depend on what my gaming group does; most of them switched from 2nd to 3rd.





I spoke to my group about it Sunday and we seem to each agree.....

1) plan to stick to 3.5

2) Pick up 4e DMG, PHB and maybe Monster book.   These are to be used for convertions of really good creatures / adventures produced in 4e.

3) Make list of 3.5 books we want and don't have.  Shortly they will be on discount but if we wait too long they will be hard to find.....

4) Kick the DMs butt regularly......   HEY!   I Resemble That Remark!


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yeah I should bring donuts to everyone at the hive.  Just meet me in Oceanside and I'll hook ya up.




Hmm ... this might be a possibility.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> dooooooonuts!  Raspberry jelly for me!   I call dibs!
> 
> does anyone have a grand so that I can fly out there..... better be damned good donuts...




Hey! Save some of the chocolate glazed stuff for me.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like donuts. Get ready. I'll prolly be there for a visit in a few months.




WHAT?! When is this perchance? Thanksgiving I bet.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I spoke to my group about it Sunday and we seem to each agree.....
> 
> 1) plan to stick to 3.5
> 
> 2) Pick up 4e DMG, PHB and maybe Monster book.   These are to be used for convertions of really good creatures / adventures produced in 4e.
> 
> 3) Make list of 3.5 books we want and don't have.  Shortly they will be on discount but if we wait too long they will be hard to find.....
> 
> 4) Kick the DMs butt regularly......   HEY!   I Resemble That Remark!




All sounds good except for #4 - for you at least.


----------



## megamania

This looks potencially really good.   In the 4e typhoon I thought I would drop mention of it here-


http://www.dragonroots.net/#top

a new EN World DnD magazine


----------



## Mycanid

What in the hee haws does it mean to "perseverate"?


----------



## megamania

Hola Hive.   Just hangin' about working on my Eberron Calendar of events and thought I would pop in.  Appears everyone is working, recouping or sleeping still.

I'll be back later.


----------



## Bloosquig

Hmm perseverate?  The rate one charges while perseveing?  An especially messy way to decapitate someone?  I guess the world will never know.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What in the hee haws does it mean to "perseverate"?





			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Hmm perseverate?  The rate one charges while perseveing?  An especially messy way to decapitate someone?  I guess the world will never know.



What have I told you people about Google?

*Verb 1. perseverate* - psychology: repeat a response after the cessation of the original stimulus.


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yeah I should bring donuts to everyone at the hive.  Just meet me in Oceanside and I'll hook ya up.



I can do that.  Where's your nearest airport?


----------



## Aeson

What is weather like out there on the left coast in mid September? How long would it take to drive from Mycanid to The Jester?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is weather like out there on the left coast in mid September? How long would it take to drive from Mycanid to The Jester?



Seattle in September:

Average 53° - 70° F
Not very wet. (1.61 inches)

Los Angeles* in September: 

Average 65° - 83° F
Dry. (0.32 inches)


Seattle to LA ~17 hours 24 minutes


* I don't know exactly where the fungus lives, but he talks about frequent trips to LA, so hopefully close?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Seattle in September:
> 
> Average 53° - 70° F
> Not very wet. (1.61 inches)
> 
> Los Angeles* in September:
> 
> Average 65° - 83° F
> Dry. (0.32 inches)
> 
> 
> Seattle to LA ~17 hours 24 minutes
> 
> 
> * I don't know exactly where the fungus lives, but he talks about frequent trips to LA, so hopefully close?



Mycanid isn't in Seattle. He's in northern CA somewhere. Thanks for info. Seattle might be on the hit list as well.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mycanid isn't in Seattle. He's in northern CA somewhere. Thanks for info. Seattle might be on the hit list as well.



No, I had Myc in LA, Jester47 in Seattle.


----------



## Aeson

I'm not sure what I'm going to do or when I'm going to do it. One idea I have is to fly out that way and drive up and down the PCH. Maybe the whole length of it. Stopping along the way to see friends I've made online. 

I'm getting to a point where I need to make some serious decisions in my life. Spending some time alone with my thoughts and racking up debt sounds like the best way to figure that out.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I had Myc in LA, Jester47 in Seattle.



The Jester is someone else.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> The Jester is someone else.



Well now you're just being difficult.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what I'm going to do or when I'm going to do it. One idea I have is to fly out that way and drive up and down the PCH. Maybe the whole length of it. Stopping along the way to see friends I've made online.
> 
> I'm getting to a point where I need to make some serious decisions in my life. Spending some time alone with my thoughts and racking up debt sounds like the best way to figure that out.



Fair enough.  Road trippin'.  Sadly, I don't think Arizona gets to count as West Coast though. . .  Lovely weather in September though.  Barely hits 100 degrees.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well now you're just being difficult.



He's a member of this board. I thought you might know which jester I was talking about.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> He's a member of this board. I thought you might know which jester I was talking about.



Well, there's like three or four Jesterssomethings, plus Heckler who has a jester picture, plus at least one Darkjester, iirc, and probably some other somethingJesters hanging around.  I just went for people who I thought I recalled being in the hive.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  Road trippin'.  Sadly, I don't think Arizona gets to count as West Coast though. . .  Lovely weather in September though.  Barely hits 100 degrees.



I thought about hitting you guys in AZ as well. Might make sense to start at the top and work my way down. End it in Az with you and Fru.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, there's like three or four Jesterssomethings, plus Heckler who has a jester picture, plus at least one Darkjester, iirc, and probably some other somethingJesters hanging around.  I just went for people who I thought I recalled being in the hive.



Too many jesters here. It's cool. This The Jester is a freak. I thought I might hook up with him and catch some of his cast off women.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought about hitting you guys in AZ as well. Might make sense to start at the top and work my way down. End it in Az with you and Fru.



Oh well, if FRU is coming, maybe I'll be busy. . .     Nah, man.  It'd be great if you wanna stop by.  Just don't make it September 7-10, I'll be in Minnesota.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Too many jesters here. It's cool. This The Jester is a freak. I thought I might hook up with him and catch some of his cast off women.



Ah, JesterFreak.  I should have known.  Sounds like a happening dude, totally score off his rejects.  Heck, score a few and then bring your cast offs down to Arizona for me.


----------



## Aeson

It will be after the 10th and you have a deal. I'll bring along whomever is willing to ride in the car with a strange man across state lines.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll bring along whomever is willing to ride in the car with a strange man across state lines.



Well considering that I need them to be pretty crazy to consider me in the first place, this sounds like a perfect plan.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well considering that I need them to be pretty crazy to consider me in the first place, this sounds like a perfect plan.



You've seen my picture. They need to be a bit more than pretty crazy for them to talk to me. I'm not as smooth with the ladies IRL as I am online. I am getting better with it though.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You've seen my picture. They need to be a bit more than pretty crazy for them to talk to me. I'm not as smooth with the ladies IRL as I am online. I am getting better with it though.



Have I?  I don't recall.  I never spent too much time in the picture thread.

Yeah, but I'm not smooth in real life OR online.  I saw Superbad and came to the depressing realization that all of the three main characters were smoother than I.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Hola Hive.   Just hangin' about working on my Eberron Calendar of events and thought I would pop in.  Appears everyone is working, recouping or sleeping still.
> 
> I'll be back later.





Iiiiiii'm baaaaaack!


Road trips sound like fun.   Maybe this Saturday I'll just throw the family into the car and drive uptil the tank reads 1/2 and then turn around.......   well.....maybe roadtrips with freinds instead of family sounds good to me.....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Have I?  I don't recall.  I never spent too much time in the picture thread.
> 
> Yeah, but I'm not smooth in real life OR online.  I saw Superbad and came to the depressing realization that all of the three main characters were smoother than I.



Maybe you haven't. I thought everyone has seen it by now. It was posted by me here and on a couple other boards by other people.

I'm about as smooth as sandpaper.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Iiiiiii'm baaaaaack!
> 
> 
> Road trips sound like fun.   Maybe this Saturday I'll just throw the family into the car and drive uptil the tank reads 1/2 and then turn around.......   well.....maybe roadtrips with freinds instead of family sounds good to me.....



Welcome back. We missed you.  

Trips with someone else sounds like a great idea. Me? I think the time alone will be better. I don't need someone else's opinion to influence me. I've had enough of that the last few months.


----------



## megamania

So much going on in the world of DnD these days.   Its hard to keep up with it all.   Its crazier than real life....well almost.   At least with DnD you get rules books.......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> So much going on in the world of DnD these days.   Its hard to keep up with it all.   Its crazier than real life....well almost.   At least with DnD you get rules books.......



I'm not even trying to keep up with the D&D stuff. I'll stick with 3.5 for as long as I can.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Don't watch reality crap like that.



Well, to each their own, and all that.



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Only thing I watch is American Idol. And once in awhile, COPS. But that's about it.



Wait, didn't you just say...?


----------



## Horacio

It has been a long but nice day here. I didn't work, thanks to the curious French "35 working hours a week" that allowed me to stock enough extra hours to take my day off (I do it twice a month, usually).

The morning and beginning of afternoon I worked on making a closet in a side of my bedroom. And the afternoon, as it was sunny (rare enough here!) I took my daughter and my dad (who is here spending some days with us) and we went to the beach!

Now I'm tired, it's only 10:51 p.m.  but I'm going to sleep...

Goodnight, Hive !


----------



## Aeson

Good night, Horacio. 

I need to kill about 30 minutes.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> What is weather like out there on the left coast in mid September? How long would it take to drive from Mycanid to The Jester?




Mycanid is approximately 3 and a half hours north (IF you know the way) from The Jester.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I can do that.  Where's your nearest airport?




Hey ... three hivers and a box of donuts!

Hmm ... sounds like a b grade french art flick.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mycanid isn't in Seattle. He's in northern CA somewhere. Thanks for info. Seattle might be on the hit list as well.




Platina, CA to be exact ... it is approximately 45 miles west of Interstate 5's third "Red Bluff" exit, named "Adobe Road".


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I had Myc in LA, Jester47 in Seattle.




I was in LA for three weeks Hafrog.  Then in Maine for a week. Now I am happily back home!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Iiiiiii'm baaaaaack!
> 
> Road trips sound like fun.   Maybe this Saturday I'll just throw the family into the car and drive uptil the tank reads 1/2 and then turn around.......   well.....maybe roadtrips with freinds instead of family sounds good to me.....




You crazy adventurous sort you!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> So much going on in the world of DnD these days.   Its hard to keep up with it all.   Its crazier than real life....well almost.   At least with DnD you get rules books.......




Nah ... real life has "rule books" too. People ignore them just as much though....  :\ 

At least in my experience.


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> It has been a long but nice day here. I didn't work, thanks to the curious French "35 working hours a week" that allowed me to stock enough extra hours to take my day off (I do it twice a month, usually).
> 
> The morning and beginning of afternoon I worked on making a closet in a side of my bedroom. And the afternoon, as it was sunny (rare enough here!) I took my daughter and my dad (who is here spending some days with us) and we went to the beach!
> 
> Now I'm tired, it's only 10:51 p.m.  but I'm going to sleep...
> 
> Goodnight, Hive !




DRAT! Missed Horacio again.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, to each their own, and all that.
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say...?




Dangit Heckler ... I keep missing you online too.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good night, Horacio.
> 
> I need to kill about 30 minutes.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I was in LA for three weeks Hafrog.  Then in Maine for a week. Now I am happily back home!



Yeah, as I said, I knew it was Cali, just not WHERE in Cali.  Apparently north.

Platina, CA in September

Average 42° - 88° F
Not very wet. (1.05 inches)


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, as I said, I knew it was Cali, just not WHERE in Cali.  Apparently north.
> 
> Platina, CA in September
> 
> Average 42° - 88° F
> Not very wet. (1.05 inches)




Woohoo! Hiya Hafrog! 

The averages you posted are quite true btw ... at least in my years here.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Hiya Hafrog!
> 
> The averages you posted are quite true btw ... at least in my years here.



Thank MSN weather.  They have month to month break downs and such forth.  Great fun.


----------



## Mycanid

And how is my favorite amphibian today?   

Yeesh ... it seems like weeks since you and I were online at the same time.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Mycanid is approximately 3 and a half hours north (IF you know the way) from The Jester.



Didn't you fly down to LA? 3 1/2 drive isn't worth a flight. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And how is my favorite amphibian today?
> 
> Yeesh ... it seems like weeks since you and I were online at the same time.  :\



Meh, as I said, I'm around.  I just don't post if it's too crowded.

I'm . . . alive.  Mostly.  How are you?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, as I said, I'm around.  I just don't post if it's too crowded.
> 
> I'm . . . alive.  Mostly.  How are you?



Has it been crowded in here? I thought it was kind of light.


----------



## Bloosquig

It's been kinda spotty lately with big rushes of posts then dead space for a bit it seems to me.  That might be what's causing the wallflowers to hide out till everything's blown over.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Has it been crowded in here? I thought it was kind of light.





			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> It's been kinda spotty lately with big rushes of posts then dead space for a bit it seems to me.  That might be what's causing the wallflowers to hide out till everything's blown over.



Indeed.

Add in the fact that the rushes coincide with a lot of new/returning users and you see my conundrum.  I'm not smooth poster.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Didn't you fly down to LA? 3 1/2 drive isn't worth a flight. Maybe I'm wrong.




The Jester lives in Sacramento. That is 3 1/2 hours drive.

Los Angeles is a 10-11 hour drive from where I am ... 8 hours or so from Sacramento. As for flight time, it is about an hour!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> Add in the fact that the rushes coincide with a lot of new/returning users and you see my conundrum.  I'm not smooth poster.



People drop out so others come in to take their place. Aurora, Fru, and Goldmoon are too busy.
Go with the flow, mang.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, as I said, I'm around.  I just don't post if it's too crowded.
> 
> I'm . . . alive.  Mostly.  How are you?




Doing good! LOVED the trip to Maine and loved coming back from my month long absence to the monastery proper.

Am busy as a bee, of course, catching up on things....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The Jester lives in Sacramento. That is 3 1/2 hours drive.
> 
> Los Angeles is a 10-11 hour drive from where I am ... 8 hours or so from Sacramento. As for flight time, it is about an hour!



I thought he was in LA. Oh well. 11 hour drive is worth the flight then.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> Add in the fact that the rushes coincide with a lot of new/returning users and you see my conundrum.  I'm not smooth poster.




Dangit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now I got the song "Smooth Operator" going through my mind!


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> It's been kinda spotty lately with *big rushes of posts* then dead space for a bit it seems to me.  That might be what's causing the wallflowers to hide out till everything's blown over.




 

I resemble that remark....


----------



## Bloosquig

Good old flurry of posts from Mycanid.  I wasn't aware you had cross classed into monk.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Good old flurry of posts from Mycanid.  I wasn't aware you had cross classed into monk.



Mycanid is a level 10 monk.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> You've seen my picture. They need to be a bit more than pretty crazy for them to talk to me. I'm not as smooth with the ladies IRL as I am online. I am getting better with it though.




It IS harder to talk face-to-face than online. It took me awhile to talk to people. Used to be rather quiet. Now it's hit or miss, depending on the person....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not even trying to keep up with the D&D stuff. I'll stick with 3.5 for as long as I can.




So will I. Unless the group says otherwise.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, to each their own, and all that.
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say...?




To me, crap is watching a bunch of people trying to survive on some island and stink their way to a million. Or living in a house and putting up with one another for a million. Those don't take any talent or effort. Unlike American Idol where you have to have at least a modicum of talent to get on there. And to stay on there too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I resemble that remark....




So do I.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It IS harder to talk face-to-face than online. It took me awhile to talk to people. Used to be rather quiet. Now it's hit or miss, depending on the person....



I noticed. We should have had a chance to talk more in person when we met at the game day.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mycanid is a level 10 monk.




At least according to the editors of the old magazine Shadis.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> At least according to the editors of the old magazine Shadis.



You might have gained a few level since then.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> To me, crap is watching a bunch of people trying to survive on some island and stink their way to a million. Or living in a house and putting up with one another for a million. Those don't take any talent or effort.



Obviously you haven't seen those shows, as there's more to it than that.



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Unlike American Idol where you have to have at least a modicum of talent to get on there. And to stay on there too.



Taylor Hicks?
Sanjaya?
Puh-lease.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Elevates Heckler to godhood*


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Elevates Heckler to godhood*



Woohoo, I have a devout follower!  

*appoints Galeros High Priest of Hecklerism*


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> Woohoo, I have a devout follower!
> 
> *appoints Galeros High Priest of Hecklerism*




HOORAY!


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Dangit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I got the song "Smooth Operator" going through my mind!





Atomic Ant version is cool.  Better than Jackson's.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> It's been kinda spotty lately with big rushes of posts then dead space for a bit it seems to me.  That might be what's causing the wallflowers to hide out till everything's blown over.






and this just in.......


Tropical Storm Four-E has swept from state to state leaving feeble minded and superstious geeks, fanboys, nerds and fantasy lovers unraveled.   Some are caught up in the flurry of posts and are as such lost as 4e has been moved away the general public.  Others go into hiding to glance and lurk from the safty of their homes as thousands scream "Foul" or "Told You So!"

This much damage and destruction has not been seen since the Storms Dungeon and Dragon suddenly were erased from the map leaving many disoriented and living in fear.....


More editions later.....


----------



## Heckler

Heckler said:
			
		

> Woohoo, I have a devout follower!
> 
> *appoints Galeros High Priest of Hecklerism*



Heckler's faithful may choose any two of the following domains:

Chaos
Good
Off-Color Humor
Badassery
Dead Sexy
Sheer Awesomeness
Humility


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> and this just in.......
> 
> Tropical Storm Four-E has swept from state to state leaving feeble minded and superstious geeks, fanboys, nerds and fantasy lovers unraveled.   Some are caught up in the flurry of posts and are as such lost as 4e has been moved away the general public.  Others go into hiding to glance and lurk from the safty of their homes as thousands scream "Foul" or "Told You So!"
> 
> This much damage and destruction has not been seen since the Storms Dungeon and Dragon suddenly were erased from the map leaving many disoriented and living in fear.....
> 
> More editions later.....


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler's faithful may choose any two of the following domains:
> 
> Chaos
> Good
> Off-Color Humor
> Badassery
> Dead Sexy
> Sheer Awesomeness
> Humility




I pick Off-Color Humor and Dead Sexy!


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> I pick Off-Color Humor and Dead Sexy!



Granted.


----------



## Horacio

Good morning, Hive !

(It seems I missed another flurry of post by Mycanid  )

I need coffee, as usual


----------



## megamania

HOLY XXXX!   I was at CM a long time!   Time to get some sleep.  Til tommorrow...night?


----------



## Bloosquig

"morning" Horacio it's about time for me to go to bed though have a nice day.    

Night Hivers!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers!



Goldie is back. YAY! How was your trip?


----------



## The_Warlock

Hola GM! (Even though you aren't here at the moment...)


----------



## Bloosquig

Welcome back Goldmoon hope you had fun at the magic kingdom.


----------



## Aeson

And Warlock makes an appearance. All we need is for Aurora to make a post.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ayup, probably has something to do with gravitics and polarized light waves...


----------



## megamania

aaaaaaaaaaand here is.....megamania?   Where's Aurora?



Bouncing all over today folks.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers!





How was Disney?   meet & greet any characters?   Somehow I see you pinching the butt of Goofy or one of them just to raze them.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Starts handing out Holy Books of Heckler*


----------



## Ferret

I'm here too! With food poisoning....campylobacter.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I noticed. We should have had a chance to talk more in person when we met at the game day.




Thus sayeth the guy who hauled ass without saying a word on Sunday....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Obviously you haven't seen those shows, as there's more to it than that.




Haven't seen anything to make it worth my time to waste the electricity on it...

Tried Pirate Master. It was crap.




> Taylor Hicks?
> Sanjaya?
> Puh-lease.




I thought Taylor did pretty well in the show.... His album on the other hand.... Since I'd not heard anything off it, didn't buy it. 

Sanjaya? He was interesting and not that bad a singer. He had the whole image thing going for him, for the most part. 

Only Idol contestant I bought their album was Daughtry.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Woohoo, I have a devout follower!
> 
> *appoints Galeros High Priest of Hecklerism*




Wow! You have a high priest who rambles incoherence when he preaches....


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Good morning, Hive !
> 
> (It seems I missed another flurry of post by Mycanid  )
> 
> I need coffee, as usual




Drat and double drat! We will connect some time again Horacio ...  :\


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> HOLY XXXX!   I was at CM a long time!   Time to get some sleep.  Til tommorrow...night?




CM? Under what alias perchance? Or are you not telling  

Edit: Never mind! Found you.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> "morning" Horacio it's about time for me to go to bed though have a nice day.
> 
> Night Hivers!




Missed Bloos again too ...


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers!




WOW! Hiya Goldmoon! I hope the trip to LA was helpful and relaxing for you? SOOO sorry we missed each other. 

Woulda been great to meet another hiver!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hola GM! (Even though you aren't here at the moment...)




And ... Good afternoon to the warlock too! Dangit ... I am missing everybody these days, it seems.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ayup, probably has something to do with gravitics and polarized light waves...




Are you sure ... not the aftereffects of that meteor shower a few weeks back? Somehow I think it might have had a little to do with it....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> aaaaaaaaaaand here is.....megamania?   Where's Aurora?
> 
> 
> 
> Bouncing all over today folks.




Poor Aurora is prolly still thrashed from the whole thing ... not that I would know anything about how long it takes to recover from giving birth or what not.   

Hiya Mega!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Starts handing out Holy Books of Heckler*




Thanks but no thanks ... I have direct online access to the being that is Heckler ... and in a few places too.    He does like offerings of statues of flying pigs, I am told....


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm here too! With food poisoning....campylobacter.




Food poisoning?!   

Oy ... total bummer.   

What does campylobacter actually mean, though ... without getting too, too graphic if possible, please.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Thus sayeth the guy who hauled ass without saying a word on Sunday....




For some reason the mixture of old english type words and modern slang struck me as extremely funny!


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Wow! You have a high priest who rambles incoherence when he preaches....




Hey! Incoherent babbling was a sign of favor from the gods in many an ancient pagan religion!

I think we may have unlocked the secret that is Galeros finally!


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee! IMPROVED flurry of posts!

Woohoo! Flees from the hive!


----------



## Wereserpent

Purple Dog Blandishment.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Starts handing out Holy Books of Heckler*




No thanks. Already a Torm worshiper.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! Incoherent babbling was a sign of favor from the gods in many an ancient pagan religion!
> 
> I think we may have unlocked the secret that is Galeros finally!




Yup. Galeros=pagan.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The tail end of a conversation after dinner during last week's game session where the conversation was about world politics, global warming and the like...

Bill (one of my friends): Screw Germany. Screw [insert other country here].
Me: I hope you have the Endurance Feat for that. 



DM gave me a high-five for that one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Later, talking about the 3 Musketeers bar that Bill had for a later-night "pick-me-up" and two guys were wanting to share it. Got to talking about that Snickers "gay" commercial that had the two guys eating each end of a Snickers until they got to the middle and "kissed". Bill said he had a camera if the two who wanted to share would do that for some blackmail pics.

David (one of the other players): You want black males?   


It took everyone, especially Bill, about 5 minutes to recover from that one. He nearly hyperventilated from laughing so hard.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Drat and double drat! We will connect some time again Horacio ...  :\




Maybe if the two of you didn't live in two different time zones.... NINE HOURS APART!.


----------



## Bloosquig

You need a time machine that travels 9 hours into the past or future.  So you can get your forum grooving on together.

---

Good point.  What would you do if you had a time machine that only worked in a 9 hour space?

Make sure you eat that food before it goes bad?  Stop a big fight before it starts?  The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Wow! You have a high priest who rambles incoherence when he preaches....



And hes dead sexy.


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> Purple Dog Blandishment.



And this is him using the Off-Color Humor domain.

Or, for those of you across the pond, Ouff-Colour Humour.


----------



## Bloosquig

U's arue fun!


----------



## Dog Moon

Nine hours may not be much, but it's enough.

Especially gambling.  Oh, the long shot in the horse race won?  Hrmmm.

*nine hours previously*

I have a feeling that I'm betting for the long shot in the race no. 2.  Ca-ching!


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> And hes dead sexy.





dead?!?  ugh!   necrophiliac!


----------



## megamania

Anyone around.....?


----------



## Horacio

Me! Me!
I've just taken a shower and I wait for my coffee... 

Morning, Hive!


----------



## Goldmoon

I had a great time at Disneyland. I felt like a little girl again. It was great. The hotel I was staying in had an actress for a bartender. She is really a great person. I feel so refreshed and ready to take on the world again.


----------



## Aurora

Hey guys. Still around. Just tired, and feeling pretty chained to my nursing chair. I don't have much time to do anything.


----------



## Aurora

I expected that though. Things will get better soon, and Korbin will settle into more of a schedule. Right now, I just need ti get sleep wherever I can find it. Shoot, the only tv show I am still watching is Burn Notice. I need a tele in here.


----------



## Wereserpent

Good to know that you are doing well Aurora!


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Galeros


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks Galeros




You are welcome.


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Food poisoning?!
> 
> Oy ... total bummer.
> 
> What does campylobacter actually mean, though ... without getting too, too graphic if possible, please.




It just means...well nasty stuff.  I'm feeling better though since I've been on the antibiotics.

Hows the hive?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I had a great time at Disneyland. I felt like a little girl again. It was great. The hotel I was staying in had an actress for a bartender. She is really a great person. I feel so refreshed and ready to take on the world again.




Cool beans, glad to hear it. Now, if you are up for a challenge, get on MtGO sometime...chuckle...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Still around. Just tired, and feeling pretty chained to my nursing chair. I don't have much time to do anything.




Also congratulations, glad to hear all is well. 

Wait, sleep? I thought you aren't allowed any by the new Komissar de Milque for like 3 months?


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I had a great time at Disneyland. I felt like a little girl again. It was great. The hotel I was staying in had an actress for a bartender. She is really a great person. I feel so refreshed and ready to take on the world again.





Awesome!   Go get them tiger!


----------



## megamania

Its been an hour and no responces..... for shame.


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Me! Me!
> I've just taken a shower and I wait for my coffee...
> 
> Morning, Hive!




I'm here! I'm here!


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I had a great time at Disneyland. I felt like a little girl again. It was great. The hotel I was staying in had an actress for a bartender. She is really a great person. I feel so refreshed and ready to take on the world again.




That is WONDERFUL! I am glad it seemed to help you.   

So do we get our dear Goldmoon back in the hive like normal? Or you think you will ease in slowly?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey guys. Still around. Just tired, and feeling pretty chained to my nursing chair. I don't have much time to do anything.










She's back ... chained up and all, but back at least! Alright folks! Back on our best behavior! Wouldn't want to traumatize Korbin!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Its been an hour and no responces..... for shame.




Hey ... here are four posts ... that doesn't count?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I expected that though. Things will get better soon, and Korbin will settle into more of a schedule. Right now, I just need ti get sleep wherever I can find it. Shoot, the only tv show I am still watching is Burn Notice. I need a tele in here.




Hello Aurora. Congrats on the healthy baby!


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That is WONDERFUL! I am glad it seemed to help you.
> 
> So do we get our dear Goldmoon back in the hive like normal? Or you think you will ease in slowly?




Jump right in with both feet. I'm not the shy type.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there! you are awake! 

Well ... unfortunately I am going to sleep right now ... but ut is good to hear you will be able to return to "active duty" in the hive when you can.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there! you are awake!
> 
> Well ... unfortunately I am going to sleep right now ... but ut is good to hear you will be able to return to "active duty" in the hive when you can.




Bonus points for the Military joke.


----------



## Aurora

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Aurora. Congrats on the healthy baby!



Thanks hon  Glad to hear you had fun on your vacation


----------



## Goldmoon

Arent you up late? Night owl?


----------



## megamania

I will translate-



WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!    Baby says  Me Hungry!

WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!  Baby Says I will do this EVERY night until you get it right



WWWAAAAAHHHHH-HAH-HAHAAAAAAAAAAAH  Baby says There is something green and smelly in my styling underpants





WAHHHHH!   Baby says- When do I get my own EN World user name?


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> I will translate-
> 
> 
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!    Baby says  Me Hungry!
> 
> WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!  Baby Says I will do this EVERY night until you get it right
> 
> 
> 
> WWWAAAAAHHHHH-HAH-HAHAAAAAAAAAAAH  Baby says There is something green and smelly in my styling underpants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAHHHHH!   Baby says- When do I get my own EN World user name?





Yeah, I figured that was it but you never know.


----------



## megamania

D'shai is the baby......... ?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> D'shai is the baby......... ?



He's all man, baby.


----------



## Aeson

On days like today I search for things like this. Cool Ways To Kill Yourself. It's actually kind of funny.


----------



## Bloosquig

Aeson that is kinda scary man you need some help?  I know you've been depressed and stuff lately and if I find out you covered yourself in gas/vaseline lit yourself on fire and threw yourself off the building hosting the ENworld servers onto chainsaws above a vat of hungry sharks with lasers and video cameras in their heads I'll feel responsible for not trying to get you some counseling.   :\ 

On the baby side of the house some lady wrote some books on baby talking.  Like what certain cries meant and when we tried it out with my newborn son he followed her idea's...  sometimes at least.  I suppose there's not a lot of things a baby cries for though so that's not such a hard book to write.


----------



## Bront

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Aeson that is kinda scary man you need some help?  I know you've been depressed and stuff lately and if I find out you covered yourself in gas/vaseline lit yourself on fire and threw yourself off the building hosting the ENworld servers onto chainsaws above a vat of hungry sharks with lasers and video cameras in their heads I'll feel responsible for not trying to get you some counseling.   :\



I'd suspect foul play


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'd suspect foul play




Yep I would think all signs pointed to him killing himself but in reality he was framed.


----------



## Bront

8 hours till my live fantasy football draft...


----------



## Horacio

Morning, Hive!

Trying to explain Hivemind to non-Hivers is kinda difficult


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive!
> 
> Trying to explain Hivemind to non-Hivers is kinda difficult




Haha, agreed.  Totally.

You must have done exactly what I did: post there and then post here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive!
> 
> Trying to explain Hivemind to non-Hivers is kinda difficult




Hell, I'm not even exactly sure what we are.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Aeson that is kinda scary man you need some help?  I know you've been depressed and stuff lately and if I find out you covered yourself in gas/vaseline lit yourself on fire and threw yourself off the building hosting the ENworld servers onto chainsaws above a vat of hungry sharks with lasers and video cameras in their heads I'll feel responsible for not trying to get you some counseling.   :\



I've had a lot going on in my life. Personal and professional. I think if I really were thinking of it I wouldn't broadcast it. I have too many people that would enjoy it. Also have too many that would try to stop me. 

Instead I'm thinking of taking a break from everything. I'm spending less time here. I will disappear at some point. Mycanid and Aurora know how to get in touch with me if they need to.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hell, I'm not even exactly sure what we are.



We are the alpha and the omega.


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive!
> 
> Trying to explain Hivemind to non-Hivers is kinda difficult




Sometimes ...   

Morning Horacio!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've had a lot going on in my life. Personal and professional. I think if I really were thinking of it I wouldn't broadcast it. I have too many people that would enjoy it. Also have too many that would try to stop me.
> 
> Instead I'm thinking of taking a break from everything. I'm spending less time here. I will disappear at some point. Mycanid and Aurora know how to get in touch with me if they need to.




Awww, if you go then who will feed my ego by flirting?


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sometimes ...
> 
> Morning Horacio!




Hello my little eukaryotic organism. How have you been?


----------



## Mycanid

Fine GM ... fine.  I am in Oregon at the moment and woke up early, so am checking out the various email accounts and message boards ... ya know, stuff.

How is my favorite air traffic controller?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, if you go then who will feed my ego by flirting?



Warlock and Frogman would be happy to and very capable of filling the void. I haven't been able to tear myself away totally yet. 

I doubt I'll do much flirting. I need to find someone to flirt with where it will go somewhere.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlock and Frogman would be happy to and very capable of filling the void. I haven't been able to tear myself away totally yet.
> 
> I doubt I'll do much flirting. I need to find someone to flirt with where it will go somewhere.




I...I think he's trying to pimp us out to flirt with Goldmoon....

I'm not sure that I mind...chuckle


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I...I think he's trying to pimp us out to flirt with Goldmoon....
> 
> I'm not sure that I mind...chuckle



Passing the baton I guess.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning Warlock and Aeson! 

Nice to see you both up and about.


----------



## Wereserpent

I'm here too!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm here too!




And me!


----------



## Aeson

Afternoon to you all.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Afternoon to you all.




Good morning!


----------



## Wereserpent

So, how 'bout them boots?


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats himself*


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats himself*




Last night at dnd, I mentioned eating one's own face.  Can't remember why that came up, but I imagined that for a few minutes before gaming regained my attention.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Last night at dnd, I mentioned eating one's own face.  Can't remember why that came up, but I imagined that for a few minutes before gaming regained my attention.



Mycanid ate his own head. Maybe that's where you got it.


----------



## Wereserpent

One time I ate a bunny alive juice.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> One time I ate a bunny alive juice.




That sounds like an icky sort of juice.


----------



## megamania

I've had Bug Juice












fruit punch I believe.... or was it Raspberry?


----------



## megamania

Speaking of a "Food-like substance"  I am having Stewart's Salt & Pepper Kettle chips.   Yummy and tastes like homemade homefries.

Washed down with Diet Pepsi.


yummy!


----------



## Aurora

dshai and I both like those chips.


----------



## Aeson

How are you today, Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

hey, I just noticed that my ankles are starting to come back! Yay!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> How are you today, Aurora?



Not bad. Tired, but that is to be expected. Korbin isn't gaining weight. They are having me wake him up more often to nurse now. He'd rather sleep than eat.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Tired, but that is to be expected. Korbin isn't gaining weight. They are having me wake him up more often to nurse now. He'd rather sleep than eat.



Rather sleep? He is your son.  

Hopefully he'll come around to the eating soon.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rather sleep? He is your son.
> 
> Hopefully he'll come around to the eating soon.



He just always falls asleep when eating. So, I have to wake him back up.

How are you today?


----------



## megamania

I sometimes fall asleep eating also.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> dshai and I both like those chips.





They are my favorite except for the fact they mess with my skin wicked.  I can only do a bag every so often.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Tired, but that is to be expected. Korbin isn't gaining weight. They are having me wake him up more often to nurse now. He'd rather sleep than eat.





Its HOT!  of course one wants to sleep instead of eat


----------



## megamania

Allo Aurora and Aeson.  How goes it on this hot and humid day?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Allo Aurora and Aeson.  How goes it on this hot and humid day?



Hanging out in my A/C ed house  They closed schools here on Thurs and Fri because of how hot it got.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He just always falls asleep when eating. So, I have to wake him back up.
> 
> How are you today?



Your boobs bore him?   Maybe he's a leg man.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm ok. A little down.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hanging out in my A/C ed house  They closed schools here on Thurs and Fri because of how hot it got.



Did they really? It was over 100 here for more than a week and they didn't close the schools. Power outages up there?


----------



## Aurora

Even if you sit in the A/C all day, you are supposed to drink more water because the A/C actually pulls moisture not only from the air, but from people as well. So, add in the fact that I am supposed to be drinking a lot of water because I am nursing, and I feel like I am drowning myself. LOL

I want to game. It has been like 3 weeks. I so wish we could have gone to Gencon. Having a baby there wouldn't have been good though. LOL Next year. Definitely next year.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did they really? It was over 100 here for more than a week and they didn't close the schools. Power outages up there?



Nope. Just if the heat index goes over 100, they close schools in Dayton. They let the ones here in Beavercreek out early because they didn't want the kids walking home in the hottest part of the day. I think that many of the Dayton City Schools (they totally suck) have wall A/C's or inefficient A/C systems.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Your boobs bore him?   Maybe he's a leg man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok. A little down.



Funny.   Nah, nursing releases prolactin (sp?). It is almost like a natural sedative. It makes both baby and momma tired. I often doze off when he is eating to wake up 10 min later and he is still eating. Having a brand new La-Z-Boy rocker/recliner as a nursing chair is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Aurora

This radio station I am listening to really likes Snow Patrol. Their song off of Grey's gained popularity quickly.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Even if you sit in the A/C all day, you are supposed to drink more water because the A/C actually pulls moisture not only from the air, but from people as well. So, add in the fact that I am supposed to be drinking a lot of water because I am nursing, and I feel like I am drowning myself. LOL
> 
> I want to game. It has been like 3 weeks. I so wish we could have gone to Gencon. Having a baby there wouldn't have been good though. LOL Next year. Definitely next year.



That's a cool tidbit. I didn't know that. 

I'm gaming.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope. Just if the heat index goes over 100, they close schools in Dayton. They let the ones here in Beavercreek out early because they didn't want the kids walking home in the hottest part of the day. I think that many of the Dayton City Schools (they totally suck) have wall A/C's or inefficient A/C systems.



 I've been in schools with bad ACs. The heat was one long radiator. From one end of the hall to the other. The classes at the front would be a sauna by the time the middle for comfortable and the end was just warming up. :\


----------



## Aurora

Sorry you are feeling down. Of course, I can relate but mine is because of hormones. Poor dshai. I am normally not a very outwardly emotional person. I am bouncing off the walls happy one moment, and sobbing the next of late it seems.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Funny.   Nah, nursing releases prolactin (sp?). It is almost like a natural sedative. It makes both baby and momma tired. I often doze off when he is eating to wake up 10 min later and he is still eating. Having a brand new La-Z-Boy rocker/recliner as a nursing chair is a wonderful thing.



I'm trying to improve my mood. 
So you both sleep a lot. At least you have a comfy seat.  




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> This radio station I am listening to really likes Snow Patrol. Their song off of Grey's gained popularity quickly.



Top 40 stations do that a lot. Playing one or two songs every hour.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's a cool tidbit. I didn't know that.



{Cue rainbow} "The More You Know"   



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm gaming.



You suck!


----------



## megamania

That is my (our) normal state of mind(s).


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry you are feeling down. Of course, I can relate but mine is because of hormones. Poor dshai. I am normally not a very outwardly emotional person. I am bouncing off the walls happy one moment, and sobbing the next of late it seems.



I've been under a lot of stress lately. Depression is a side effect. Mood swings are common. I'm sure he'll weather the storm.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hanging out in my A/C ed house  They closed schools here on Thurs and Fri because of how hot it got.





I hiked to Flag Rock in 96 degree weather with humidity so high we couldn't see the valley clearly...... it kinda sucked.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> {Cue rainbow} "The More You Know"
> 
> 
> You suck!



Better than your son.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's a cool tidbit. I didn't know that.
> 
> I'm gaming.
> 
> I've been in schools with bad ACs. The heat was one long radiator. From one end of the hall to the other. The classes at the front would be a sauna by the time the middle for comfortable and the end was just warming up. :\





Arlington doesn't have AC.


----------



## megamania

It looks like I am going to be cancelling my game group.   1/2 of the players are using drugs and somehow I don't want the DEA to possess my house because two cokeheads game there occationally.....



gawd I need new friends......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Arlington doesn't have AC.



I have AC, booze and a game. I'm making boob jokes. The day is looking up.


----------



## megamania

Time for work......gotta go.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> It looks like I am going to be cancelling my game group.   1/2 of the players are using drugs and somehow I don't want the DEA to possess my house because two cokeheads game there occationally.....
> 
> 
> 
> gawd I need new friends......



It sounds like a good idea. You don't want to get caught up in that mess.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have AC, booze and a game. I'm making boob jokes. The day is looking up.





the power of puppies.......



I love it when its hot like this at the store.   Folks wear very little in the heat then enter an AC'd environment.......    There are perks to a convience store


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have AC, booze and a game. I'm making boob jokes. The day is looking up.



Since when are you a drinker?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> the power of puppies.......
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when its hot like this at the store.   Folks wear very little in the heat then enter an AC'd environment.......    There are perks to a convience store



I have three words for you. Take a camera.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Time for work......gotta go.



Later Mega. Have a good night.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> It sounds like a good idea. You don't want to get caught up in that mess.



I wouldn't want to either.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Since when are you a drinker?



I drink from time to time. Once in a blue moon.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have three words for you. Take a camera.



LOL


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I wouldn't want to either.



I stopped gaming with a DM that got high during the game.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count -1/2


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I drink from time to time. Once in a blue moon.



Mmmm Blue Moon. That's a good Belgian Ale. 

Oh yeah! I can drink again! Hooray! Well, not really cause I am nursing. But I can have one  In fact, it is recommended to have one dark beer a day to increase milk supply. Too bad I don't need it, and I don't like chewy beer.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I stopped gaming with a DM that got high during the game.




That must have sucked.


----------



## Aeson

I should be paying attention to the game and not posting here. It's rare I get to talk to you much anymore Aurora.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm Blue Moon. That's a good Belgian Ale.
> 
> Oh yeah! I can drink again! Hooray! Well, not really cause I am nursing. But I can have one  In fact, it is recommended to have one dark beer a day to increase milk supply. Too bad I don't need it, and I don't like chewy beer.




Good to see that you are posting more often now a days.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I stopped gaming with a DM that got high during the game.



During the game? What did he pull out his stash and do a line at the table?!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I should be paying attention to the game and not posting here. It's rare I get to talk to you much anymore Aurora.



Sorry. I am gonna go take a nap soon. Then you can concentrate


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> During the game? What did he pull out his stash and do a line at the table?!




That would be akward.


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Galeros  How is school?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm Blue Moon. That's a good Belgian Ale.
> 
> Oh yeah! I can drink again! Hooray! Well, not really cause I am nursing. But I can have one  In fact, it is recommended to have one dark beer a day to increase milk supply. Too bad I don't need it, and I don't like chewy beer.




Mike's Hard Lime at the moment actually. 

Woohoo! get drunk and get nekkid. Take a camera.



			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> That must have sucked.



It wasn't too bad in the beginning. As the session goes on he started to space.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks Galeros  How is school?




It is fine.  I just moved back in to my dorm yesterday.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> That would be akward.



Hells yeah it would. To be honest, I wouldn't even tolerate _players showing up_ high to game. Let alone getting high while there or it being the DM.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> During the game? What did he pull out his stash and do a line at the table?!



No lines. It was pot. But yeah during the game he would light up.




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry. I am gonna go take a nap soon. Then you can concentrate



No big deal. Not much is happening at the moment.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> It is fine.  I just moved back in to my dorm yesterday.



Cool. What classes are you taking this semester?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hells yeah it would. To be honest, I wouldn't even tolerate _players showing up_ high to game. Let alone getting high while there or it being the DM.




Me niether.  Luckily the people I game with when I am at home are people I know well and they do not do drugs of any kind.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hells yeah it would. To be honest, I wouldn't even tolerate _players showing up_ high to game. Let alone getting high while there or it being the DM.



His house. We rolled with it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cool. What classes are you taking this semester?




A Communicatons course, a Math course, a World Literature course, and a "Health Psychology" class(replacement for PE).  I wanted to take more hours, but I could not work it into my schedule.


----------



## Aeson

I little girl just turned into a werewolf and is going to try and eat my Rakshasa ass. I think I should win.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai threw one of his college room-mates out a window once for bringing drugs into their dorm room. (They had a deal set up before that dshai knew the guy did them, but he wasn't to bring them in the room because it would get them both in trouble). The guy got mouthy when dshai walked in and saw it, and out he went through the open window. Luckily the room was on a first story or else I know he would have just thrown him out the door.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I little girl just turned into a werewolf and is going to try and eat my Rakshasa ass. I think I should win.




YAY FOR AESON!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai threw one of his college room-mates out a window once for bringing drugs into their dorm room. (They had a deal set up before that dshai knew the guy did them, but he wasn't to bring them in the room because it would get them both in trouble). The guy got mouthy when dshai walked in and saw it, and out he went through the open window. Luckily the room was on a first story or else I know he would have just thrown him out the door.



I'd hate to see what he does to a guy that hits on you.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> A Communicatons course, a Math course, a World Literature course, and a "Health Psychology" class(replacement for PE).  I wanted to take more hours, but I could not work it into my schedule.



It sucks as a lower classmen that often you can't get the classes you want because the upperclassmen need them. A communications course huh? Heh. That was the one class dshai and I had together at WSU. (We shared a book)  I can't imagine that big waste of time as a major. No offense to anyone that has a degree in communications. LOL


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> YAY FOR AESON!



Jealous?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> It sucks as a lower classmen that often you can't get the classes you want because the upperclassmen need them. A communications course huh? Heh. That was the one class dshai and I had together at WSU. (We shared a book)  I can't imagine that big waste of time as a major. No offense to anyone that has a degree in communications. LOL




LOL, I hate speech type courses.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Jealous?




I am jealous that you are gaming.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd hate to see what he does to a guy that hits on you.



Heh. 

A couple weeks ago my cousins were in town (female 16, male 15) from NC, and they came over and watched the Hitman (I think that is what it was called- good movie). Anyways, at the end my cousin Katie looked at me and said "I like him [Mark Wahlberg] better with long hair." My response, or course, was "I'd take that man any which way." We laughed and dshai asked what we were laughing about so I recounted what we had said....

dshai: "Any way huh?"
me: "Hell yeah."
dshai: "............how about crumpled up at the bottom of the stairs"
me and Katie: .............*much laughter*
dshai: "I mean, I like Mark and all, but accidents happen."


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It sucks as a lower classmen that often you can't get the classes you want because the upperclassmen need them. A communications course huh? Heh. That was the one class dshai and I had together at WSU. (We shared a book)  I can't imagine that big waste of time as a major. No offense to anyone that has a degree in communications. LOL



You went to Washington State University?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am jealous that you are gaming.



Sorry.  



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> A couple weeks ago my cousins were in town (female 16, male 15) from NC, and they came over and watched the Hitman (I think that is what it was called- good movie). Anyways, at the end my cousin Katie looked at me and said "I like him [Mark Wahlberg] better with long hair." My response, or course, was "I'd take that man any which way." We laughed and dshai asked what we were laughing about so I recounted what we had said....
> 
> dshai: "Any way huh?"
> me: "Hell yeah."
> dshai: "............how about crumpled up at the bottom of the stairs"
> me and Katie: .............*much laughter*
> dshai: "I mean, I like Mark and all, but accidents happen."



Remind me not to go upstair with your husband when ever I come to visit.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> LOL, I hate speech type courses.



I love to speak in public. However, from how nervous I act, you wouldn't think so. LOL Put me on stage in a role, and I can execute it perfectly, but make me speak as myself and I am a wreck. I still like to do it though.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You went to Washington State University?



Nope. Wright State University. As in the Wright Brothers.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope. Wright State University. As in the Wright Brothers.



I know. I remember where you went. It was a joke. That's actually where Bullitt and Bratt went.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I love to speak in public. However, from how nervous I act, you wouldn't think so. LOL Put me on stage in a role, and I can execute it perfectly, but make me speak as myself and I am a wreck. I still like to do it though.



When you run for office you can pretend to be someone else when giving a speech.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I'm here too!




Woohoo! Galeros is here and coherent!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> When you run for office you can pretend to be someone else when giving a speech.



I don't think that would work, but it would be worth a shot.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And me!




And Dog Moon as well!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And Dog Moon as well!




Noom God is fun.


----------



## Aurora

Uh-oh Mycanid is caught in a time warp!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mycanid ate his own head. Maybe that's where you got it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't think that would work, but it would be worth a shot.



Pretend to be Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh-oh Mycanid is caught in a time warp!




Indeed.

e


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> hey, I just noticed that my ankles are starting to come back! Yay!




Lets here it for ankles and all that they represent!

Hip hip? Hoorah!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh-oh Mycanid is caught in a time warp!



Let's do the Time Warp again.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Tired, but that is to be expected. Korbin isn't gaining weight. They are having me wake him up more often to nurse now. He'd rather sleep than eat.




Oy vey ... is this normal for some kiddos, I hope?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh-oh Mycanid is caught in a time warp!




As I was telling myself tomorrow, boy was I glad to ...

What?


----------



## Aeson

I think Myc has discovered a source of smilies. I think he's been hanging out with Kastil.


----------



## Wereserpent

We could eat Mycanid and take his smilies?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> This radio station I am listening to really likes Snow Patrol. Their song off of Grey's gained popularity quickly.




Snow Patrol? Haven't heard of them. (I know, I know ... big surprise, eh?)


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think Myc has discovered a source of smilies. I think he's been hanging out with Kastil.




Actually it was Steampunk over on CM who pointed em out to me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> We could eat Mycanid and take his smilies?



I do like mushrooms.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I hiked to Flag Rock in 96 degree weather with humidity so high we couldn't see the valley clearly...... it kinda sucked.




That sounds nice ... just yourself or the fam too?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually it was Steampunk over on CM who pointed em out to me.



Those two are the same person. Kaspunk.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do like mushrooms.




I will remember that when you come and visit! We will go in search of that elusive prey the fierce and ubiquitous "Chicken of the Woods"!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> We could eat Mycanid and take his smilies?




I heard that you wicked hippo!


----------



## Aurora

I missed something with the whole combining names thing. :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I heard that you wicked hippo!




Tehee.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> It is fine.  I just moved back in to my dorm yesterday.




Fall semester eh?   

What are you going to be taking next semester for classes Galeros?


----------



## Aurora

I need a snack!

*Wanders off to kitchen*


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Those two are the same person. Kaspunk.




Nonsense! If they are the same person the I am a mongoose and you are Daffy Duck's second cousin.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I need a snack!
> 
> *Wanders off to kitchen*




HEY! Don't leave the kid behind!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I missed something with the whole combining names thing. :\



Kastil and Anti-Sean were combined the other day as a joke to make Kasean and Anti-til. John Crichton and Ovinomancer had their named switched a couple of weeks ago. The admins at CM like to screw with people.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fall semester eh?
> 
> What are you going to be taking next semester for classes Galeros?




I will figure that out la


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... hafta bolt! see you all later!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nonsense! If they are the same person the I am a mongoose and you are Daffy Duck's second cousin.



They seem like it some times. 

Does that make me Dapper Duck?


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... hafta bolt! see you all later!




Bai Bai mushroom man.


----------



## Aurora

A whole grain english muffin dripping with butter
glass of Strawberry banana V8 Fusion
Sour skittles

bread serving: check
fruit & veggies serving: check
candy serving: check

What?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> A whole grain english muffin dripping with butter
> glass of Strawberry banana V8 Fusion
> Sour skittles
> 
> bread serving: check
> fruit & veggies serving: check
> candy serving: check
> 
> What?



Vegetables are NOT a food group.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Vegetables are NOT a food group.



I agree. Those crazy nurses told me I should eat some though for the baby.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree. Those crazy nurses told me I should eat some though for the baby.



I'd report them. That's crazy talk.


----------



## Aurora

Look at this pic of Kylee. I think we are gonna have to invest in bats and shotguns as she gets older. 

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b364/Jennie527/Kylee/IMG_0029.jpg


----------



## Aeson

You'd have to brush her hair first.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kid. She's cute.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'd have to brush her hair first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid. She's cute.



She's 2. It doesn't stay brushed.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> She's 2. It doesn't stay brushed.



lol


----------



## Aeson

So far we haven't had much of a challenge. I think that is the point. The last campaign was a little tough.


----------



## Aurora

All right. It is time for Korbin to wake up and eat, so I am gonna go. I have taken to putting a movie on the laptop to help pass the time. I watched Transporter 2 the other night. I liked it. I think Jason Statham would have made a good Bond.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right. It is time for Korbin to wake up and eat, so I am gonna go. I have taken to putting a movie on the laptop to help pass the time. I watched Transporter 2 the other night. I liked it. I think Jason Statham would have made a good Bond.



Have fun. 

I wasn't impressed with the first one. I didn't think the second one would be much better. A bond villain maybe.


----------



## Aurora

Plus he kicks ass, and is pretty to look at.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have fun.
> 
> I wasn't impressed with the first one. I didn't think the second one would be much better. A bond villain maybe.



There is a cool fight scene (a la Jackie Chan) and a cool car chase scene in it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> There is a cool fight scene (a la Jackie Chan) and a cool car chase scene in it.



It's the Transporter. There has to be a cool car chase. 

"This is not Jason Statham. I'm prettier than this man."


----------



## Aeson

How do you tell someone in your group he needs to shower before coming to the game?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you tell someone in your group he needs to shower before coming to the game?




Spray him with water and throw soap at him when he comes over?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Spray him with water and throw soap at him when he comes over?



Post count -3


----------



## Aurora

Ask him if his shower is broken.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ask him if his shower is broken.



By the looks of him I think everything is broken. washer/dryer, razor, tooth brush.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> By the looks of him I think everything is broken. washer/dryer, razor, tooth brush.



Ugh. The tooth thing especially.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Ugh. The tooth thing especially.



I know. :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I little girl just turned into a werewolf and is going to try and eat my Rakshasa ass. I think I should win.




If she wasn't the D&D equivalent of "jail bait", I'd say go for it and see what goes next..... ass eating one minute.... other stuff the next.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am jealous that you are gaming.




We didn't get to game Friday night as one player forgot and went out with his wife.... So we watched the Panthers instead...


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Snow Patrol? Haven't heard of them. (I know, I know ... big surprise, eh?)




Don't feel bad; I've never heard of them either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you tell someone in your group he needs to shower before coming to the game?




Put a bottle of Febreeze in the spot where he sits? Along with a sign that says, 'Wash that stinky ass or don't bother coming back!!"


Funny how a coworker was saying that someone should be arrested for stinking.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We didn't get to game Friday night as one player forgot and went out with his wife.... So we watched the Panthers instead...




Was that one player the DM or something?  Just wondering cause in our group, it's big enough that if one person can't make it, we can continue to game.  If TWO are missing though, that kinda ruins it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Put a bottle of Febreeze in the spot where he sits? Along with a sign that says, 'Wash that stinky ass or don't bother coming back!!"
> 
> 
> Funny how a coworker was saying that someone should be arrested for stinking.....




Hey, if that's the reason someone gets arrested, on the plus side, they'll probably get to avoid those uncomfortable situations in the showers when someone drops the soap...


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If she wasn't the D&D equivalent of "jail bait", I'd say go for it and see what goes next..... ass eating one minute.... other stuff the next.....



I kicked her skinny little ass and we managed to find someone the help cure her.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Put a bottle of Febreeze in the spot where he sits? Along with a sign that says, 'Wash that stinky ass or don't bother coming back!!"
> 
> 
> Funny how a coworker was saying that someone should be arrested for stinking.....




I'm not sure how we'll handle it. The DM doesn't want to say anything. He doesn't want to make an issue out of it.


----------



## Aeson

Darth, we need to figure out a way to meet this weekend. I'll be down at Dragon*Con Friday afternoon.


----------



## Aeson

I just found out a cousin of mine died today. I haven't seen him in many years. Not since I was a kid. He had cerebral palsy. He died of pneumonia because he didn't want to take anymore medicine. I never got to know him very well. He lived in another state and we could only see him from time to time. It's still sad to hear.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just found out a cousin of mine died today. I haven't seen him in many years. Not since I was a kid. He had cerebral palsy. He died of pneumonia because he didn't want to take anymore medicine. I never got to know him very well. He lived in another state and we could only see him from time to time. It's still sad to hear.



I'm sorry for your loss.  That's too bad. His life must have been pretty bad if he was willing to just let himself die.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for your loss.  That's too bad. His life must have been pretty bad if he was willing to just let himself die.



Thank you.
He was 53. Lived all his life in wheelchairs. Always being taken care of by others. When his mother died a few years ago he was put in a home. I think he was ready to move on. I don't blame him.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> He was 53. Lived all his life in wheelchairs. Always being taken care of by others. When his mother died a few years ago he was put in a home. I think he was ready to move on. I don't blame him.



Can't say that I do either.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can't say that I do either.



His life wasn't easy. I know he was well loved. It's hit my mom hard. She's a few years older. I think she looks at it the same way. He was ready to be with his parents. This is two deaths for my mom's family in two weeks.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive!

I see you've had a busy Sunday, lots of posts 

Everything quiet in this corner of the world. I haven't slept enough, as usual, and I am going to take a shower and prepare lots of coffee...


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Fine GM ... fine.  I am in Oregon at the moment and woke up early, so am checking out the various email accounts and message boards ... ya know, stuff.
> 
> How is my favorite air traffic controller?




I am much better thank you! I take it Im the only controller you know?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I...I think he's trying to pimp us out to flirt with Goldmoon....
> 
> I'm not sure that I mind...chuckle




Me either. I'll even flirt back!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats himself*




Wow! I'd never leave the house......


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not bad. Tired, but that is to be expected. Korbin isn't gaining weight. They are having me wake him up more often to nurse now. He'd rather sleep than eat.




Man, thats bad luck, he wants to sleep all the time but you have to wake him up....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> He just always falls asleep when eating. So, I have to wake him back up.
> 
> How are you today?




OMG Ive done that!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have AC, booze and a game. I'm making boob jokes. The day is looking up.




I was gonna say falling asleep with Aurora's breast in your mouth cant be _all_ bad.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I drink from time to time. Once in a blue moon.




What about a gold moon?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm Blue Moon. That's a good Belgian Ale.
> 
> Oh yeah! I can drink again! Hooray! Well, not really cause I am nursing. But I can have one  In fact, it is recommended to have one dark beer a day to increase milk supply. Too bad I don't need it, and I don't like chewy beer.




Awww have a Guiness!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Me niether.  Luckily the people I game with when I am at home are people I know well and they do not do drugs of any kind.




Thats why I prefer to play on base whan I can. Ive had run-ins with people using drugs during a game before.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> A couple weeks ago my cousins were in town (female 16, male 15) from NC, and they came over and watched the Hitman (I think that is what it was called- good movie). Anyways, at the end my cousin Katie looked at me and said "I like him [Mark Wahlberg] better with long hair." My response, or course, was "I'd take that man any which way." We laughed and dshai asked what we were laughing about so I recounted what we had said....
> 
> dshai: "Any way huh?"
> me: "Hell yeah."
> dshai: "............how about crumpled up at the bottom of the stairs"
> me and Katie: .............*much laughter*
> dshai: "I mean, I like Mark and all, but accidents happen."





LOL thats awesome!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Uh-oh Mycanid is caught in a time warp!



 Leeeeets dooo the tiiime warp agaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain................


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do like mushrooms.




Doesnt everyone?


----------



## Goldmoon

Take that Myc! Improved Flurry of Posts!

*Strikes a cool Karate pose* Hi-Ya!

It seems my post-fu is strong...


----------



## Mycanid

Well Done!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me either. I'll even flirt back!



Oh sure. With him you'd flirt back.  


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wow! I'd never leave the house......



I'd never leave your house either.  


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was gonna say falling asleep with Aurora's breast in your mouth cant be _all_ bad.



There is no bad in that scenario. 


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What about a gold moon?



If I make it out to CA then there will be drinking in a Goldmoon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oh sure. With him you'd flirt back.
> 
> I'd never leave your house either.
> 
> There is no bad in that scenario.
> 
> If I make it out to CA then there will be drinking in a Goldmoon.




I've flirted back with you.

Agreed

Agreed

Drinking _in_ a Goldmoon? Sounds interesting.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I've flirted back with you.
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Agreed
> 
> Drinking _in_ a Goldmoon? Sounds interesting.....



Perhaps you did.

You agree I would never leave your house? This shows some promise.  

 The only bad is it will end at some point.

I'm not sure how it would work but I'll find a way. Maybe it should be drinking ON a Goldmoon.  


I'm still thinking about making that trip out to CA. I'd like to see more than the San Diego airport and the ocean from a window. When I do get there I'm taking you out for dinner. We'll see about that drink then.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Leeeeets dooo the tiiime warp agaaaaaaaaaaaaaaain................



It's just a jump, to the left.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's just a jump, to the left.



I do the joke and no one response. She does it with a few extra letters and you respond. It's because she has boobs isn't it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me either. I'll even flirt back!




Fabooooo!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do the joke and no one response. She does it with a few extra letters and you respond. It's because she has boobs isn't it?




There was a certain lilt to her font...it's not better, just different.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> There was a certain lilt to her font...it's not better, just different.



Thanks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how it would work but I'll find a way. Maybe it should be drinking ON a Goldmoon.




I'm sure it's a mixed drink, you just need to use the twizzle stick right. I'm sure *how* the drinking occurs becomes obvious from there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thanks.




Well, at least it's not because of the boobs.

Besides, then the M*A*S*H sub-joke wouldn't work...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's a mixed drink, you just need to use the twizzle stick right. I'm sure *how* the drinking occurs becomes obvious from there.



I think you know what I'm thinking, Brain.  




			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, at least it's not because of the boobs.
> 
> Besides, then the M*A*S*H sub-joke wouldn't work...



I still think it's the boobs and the donkey.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you know what I'm thinking, Brain.
> 
> I still think it's the boobs and the donkey.




Well OF COURSE the donkey is involved. But you were asking if it was the boobs. And it's not. But the donkey, the donkey is likely the key to the entire conspiracy.


----------



## Ferret

*Bamf*

How is everyone?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do the joke and no one response. She does it with a few extra letters and you respond. It's because she has boobs isn't it?



Actually it was because I only went back one page since I couldn't be bothered to read an entire weekend's worth of Hive. .   

Errr. . . I mean, YES!  Boobs!  Woo.  Oooo, arrrrrr.

*ahem*


boobs.


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Bamf*



Does anyone else smell sulfur?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well OF COURSE the donkey is involved. But you were asking if it was the boobs. And it's not. But the donkey, the donkey is likely the key to the entire conspiracy.




The donkey is often at the center of any conspiracy. I see I have to be more specific in the future. 




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually it was because I only went back one page since I couldn't be bothered to read an entire weekend's worth of Hive. .
> 
> Errr. . . I mean, YES!  Boobs!  Woo.  Oooo, arrrrrr.
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> 
> boobs.



At least you are willing to admit the truth.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Bamf*
> 
> How is everyone?



I've been better. How are you?


----------



## Aeson

How old is too old to ask out on a date? What is the upper limit in age that you would ask out?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> How old is too old to ask out on a date? What is the upper limit in age that you would ask out?



I personally find that it varies a lot on the person, physical age being slightly less important than a sort of nebulous lifestyle-age concept.

My general rule of thumb though, is my sister's age.  My sister is + 3 years, anything significantly over that becomes a bit odd for me, as I'd be dating someone older than my older sibling.  If you have no older siblings, the sky's the limit.  Up to parent age.  Age + 18 = legally old enough to be your father/mother.


----------



## Aeson

A friend told me she thought 7 years in either direction is too much. Too much difference in stages of life.


----------



## Ferret

I'm much better now, food poisoning is nearly over. I got to chat to the girl I'm seeing last night too. It's a bit awkward cos she lives in America!

On that subject, she's three years older than me. I think that's my upper limit.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do the joke and no one response. She does it with a few extra letters and you respond. It's because she has boobs isn't it?[/QUOTE
> 
> Puppy Power!!!!!!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> How old is too old to ask out on a date? What is the upper limit in age that you would ask out?




Mental and emotional maturity is more important than physical age (barring legal issues, of course), so in the end, it's really irrelevant. And being at different life stages can actually be conducive to positive interaction - assuming appropriate mental and emotional maturity. 

So the scale then becomes:
"Legal" to just about a decade shy of "I can no longer tell the gender of that human being except by hairdo"

PS: Why? You have a cougar on the radar?


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> PS: Why? You have a cougar on the radar?





LOL


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> How old is too old to ask out on a date? What is the upper limit in age that you would ask out?




Well, when I was 18, I was dating a 32-year-old woman.  And, she was the one who asked me out.  Given that I was only 18, had never really had a girlfriend, and she was hot (and a gamer), it sure seemed like the thing to do at the time.

In the end, the age difference was probably too great for it to work out long-term, but, boy, it was fun while it lasted. 

These days, I'm married (to a woman 2 years older than me), so answering the "what is the upper limit in age that you would ask out" question would just get me in trouble.


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Does anyone else smell sulfur?




Apparently, someone pulled Ferret's finger.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm much better now, food poisoning is nearly over. I got to chat to the girl I'm seeing last night too. It's a bit awkward cos she lives in America!
> 
> On that subject, she's three years older than me. I think that's my upper limit.



You're still dealing with the food poisoning? I'm glad it's nearly over. 

I wonder if the scale shifts with age. AS you get older it increases. 

Good luck with the girl. Long distance is tough. 

If things don't work out for you, you can point her in my direction.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mental and emotional maturity is more important than physical age (barring legal issues, of course), so in the end, it's really irrelevant. And being at different life stages can actually be conducive to positive interaction - assuming appropriate mental and emotional maturity.
> 
> So the scale then becomes:
> "Legal" to just about a decade shy of "I can no longer tell the gender of that human being except by hairdo"
> 
> PS: Why? You have a cougar on the radar?



I agree. 

There are a couple. One is 39. I'm not sure how old the other is. They both have children starting to college this fall.


----------



## Aeson

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Well, when I was 18, I was dating a 32-year-old woman.  And, she was the one who asked me out.  Given that I was only 18, had never really had a girlfriend, and she was hot (and a gamer), it sure seemed like the thing to do at the time.
> 
> In the end, the age difference was probably too great for it to work out long-term, but, boy, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> These days, I'm married (to a woman 2 years older than me), so answering the "what is the upper limit in age that you would ask out" question would just get me in trouble.



I would say you were a very lucky man when you were 18. 

I would say you are a very lucky man these days.


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would say you were a very lucky man when you were 18.
> 
> I would say you are a very lucky man these days.




I would absolutely agree, on both counts.

I had quite a few friends who were very jealous of the fact that I had a "Mrs. Robinson" to show me the ropes, as it were.  Not that there were ropes involved.  Well, maybe silk neckties, but that was just the one time... 

And, now, I've had this lovely wife for 15 years, who understands (and even participates in) this silly RPG hobby of mine.


----------



## Wereserpent

I date myself all the time.  I am the only one who I am truly happy with.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> How old is too old to ask out on a date? What is the upper limit in age that you would ask out?



Jack Nicholson had some advice on the ideal age of your girlfriend.  I hope I remember the formula correctly.  I believe its:

1)  Take your age.
2)  Divide by 2.
3)  Add 7.


----------



## Ferret

My ideal age is 16? Pffft.  

The poisoning (damn you chicken!) was bad, but I 'feel' better now. Still not over some of the symptoms. 

The girlfriend will be trickier but I'm well up for putting in 110% effort.


----------



## Aeson

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I had quite a few friends who were very jealous of the fact that I had a "Mrs. Robinson" to show me the ropes, as it were.  Not that there were ropes involved.  Well, maybe silk neckties, but that was just the one time...



I would have liked to have something like that.


----------



## Ferret

Don't you mean someone? Or do you just mean the arrangement? I think it would make me feel a bit awkward...


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> Don't you mean someone? Or do you just mean the arrangement? I think it would make me feel a bit awkward...



I'll take yes to both for 100 Alex.   

I guess it depends. I think it would be awkward at first. It might be something you couldn't get over. You never know until you try.


----------



## fett527

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was gonna say falling asleep with Aurora's breast in your mouth cant be all bad.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> There is no bad in that scenario.




You would have thought after everything else that's happened that you would have just left that alone.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Jack Nicholson had some advice on the ideal age of your girlfriend.  I hope I remember the formula correctly.  I believe its:
> 
> 1)  Take your age.
> 2)  Divide by 2.
> 3)  Add 7.



I can live with that.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> My ideal age is 16? Pffft.
> 
> The poisoning (damn you chicken!) was bad, but I 'feel' better now. Still not over some of the symptoms.
> 
> The girlfriend will be trickier but I'm well up for putting in 110% effort.



Glad to hear you're feeling better. 

You're not just using her to come to the US are you?


----------



## Ferret

How old would they be?

Hah, there are plans but I've not known her for that long! Only a few weeks, if we're still together I'll visit her at Comicon, in california (her home state)


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> How old would they be?
> 
> Hah, there are plans but I've not known her for that long! Only a few weeks, if we're still together I'll visit her at Comicon, in california (her home state)



Are you talking to Goldmoon?  

How old would who be? the youngest for me? 23.


----------



## HellHound

Greetings, Hive. 

Seems I've been getting this odd error message when logging into CM for the past few days:


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back.


----------



## HellHound

Aeson said:
			
		

> Welcome back.




To what?


----------



## Aeson

HellHound said:
			
		

> To what?



Home?


----------



## Horacio

Morning Hive! Have I already said that I love coffee ?

It's sunny in Brest ! (rare enough to deserve to be repeated) It's sunny!


----------



## Aeson

It's not morning already is it? I want to go back to bed.


----------



## Ferret

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you talking to Goldmoon?
> 
> How old would who be? the youngest for me? 23.




I mean the half the age and add seven thing. And no I'm not  This ones doing a degree in chemistry in ND, goldmoon is in a tower somewhere directign air traffic, right?  

I'll have to get her on here, she likes gaming 'nd stuff


----------



## Horacio

My current limits are between age-6 and age+3


But well, I'm a single daddy who takes care of his daughter alone, that scares many young single ladies...


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Jack Nicholson had some advice on the ideal age of your girlfriend.  I hope I remember the formula correctly.  I believe its:
> 
> 1)  Take your age.
> 2)  Divide by 2.
> 3)  Add 7.




Hrm, 19.  That's totally the perfect age for me.  Think I might need to go back to college to pick up some 19 year olds.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not morning already is it? I want to go back to bed.




Not me.  For once I actually got a decent amount of sleep.  Surprisingly, I came home last night, went to sleep, and though I thought I was going to wake up early, I awoke like 2 minutes before my alarm was set to go off.  12 hours of sleep last night!


----------



## HellHound

Morning Hive.

Today I have to finish off my submission to the Campaign Builder's Guide forums for their "A New Frontier" contest. 

Oh yeah, and work.

Was woken up this morning by the kitten. My wife threw a beany baby horse at my face, and the kitten pursued it, overshot, and smacked right into my face - then hooked a claw into my lip and couldn't get it out.

My lip is somewhat swollen.


----------



## The_Warlock

Sounds like some kind of basis for an alternate reality wildlife documentary..."Cute, Klutzy, and Terrible!"


----------



## kenobi65

Heckler said:
			
		

> Jack Nicholson had some advice on the ideal age of your girlfriend.  I hope I remember the formula correctly.  I believe its:
> 
> 1)  Take your age.
> 2)  Divide by 2.
> 3)  Add 7.




This yields a 28-year-old girlfriend for me.

Which could be hot, though my wife would kill me. 

OTOH, that's a 14-year gap.  Which is kinda creepy, given that that's how much older than me my first girlfriend was (see above).


----------



## fett527

HellHound said:
			
		

> Morning Hive.
> 
> Today I have to finish off my submission to the Campaign Builder's Guide forums for their "A New Frontier" contest.
> 
> Oh yeah, and work.
> 
> Was woken up this morning by the kitten. My wife threw a beany baby horse at my face, and the kitten pursued it, overshot, and smacked right into my face - then hooked a claw into my lip and couldn't get it out.
> 
> My lip is somewhat swollen.





I hear Bushmill's is pretty much a cure-all.


----------



## HellHound

fett527 said:
			
		

> I hear Bushmill's is pretty much a cure-all.




That it is. However, I seem to be out.

However, I do have a bottle of Merry's around. Which will do at least as well.


----------



## fett527

HellHound said:
			
		

> That it is. However, I seem to be out.
> 
> However, I do have a bottle of Merry's around. Which will do at least as well.





Then what are you complaining about!   Get on with the self-medicating!


----------



## HellHound

Not so much a complaint, just a description of this morning.

This afternoon involves drinking whiskey, watching my daughter do the dishes, and updating the school calendar for the e-school.

Listening to punk rock music really loudly, of course.

There are benefits to a home office.


----------



## fett527

HellHound said:
			
		

> Not so much a complaint, just a description of this morning.
> 
> This afternoon involves drinking whiskey, watching my daughter do the dishes, and updating the school calendar for the e-school.
> 
> Listening to punk rock music really loudly, of course.
> 
> There are benefits to a home office.




Working form home myself.  The Ohio Gameday threads always make me peek my head in good ole ENW off-topic again.


----------



## megamania

HellHound said:
			
		

> Morning Hive.
> 
> Today I have to finish off my submission to the Campaign Builder's Guide forums for their "A New Frontier" contest.
> 
> Oh yeah, and work.
> 
> Was woken up this morning by the kitten. My wife threw a beany baby horse at my face, and the kitten pursued it, overshot, and smacked right into my face - then hooked a claw into my lip and couldn't get it out.
> 
> My lip is somewhat swollen.






OUCH!

Last week I was asleep and the kids were playing with the dog and his tug toy bounced off his snout and onto the bed.   The damned 60lb dog pursued and stepped..... where I don't want to be stepped on.  

Then the kids were mad at me for the rest of the day cause I kicked the dog clean off the bed out of reflex, pain and anger.


The day did get better however.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Jack Nicholson had some advice on the ideal age of your girlfriend.  I hope I remember the formula correctly.  I believe its:
> 
> 1)  Take your age.
> 2)  Divide by 2.
> 3)  Add 7.





(2/38) + 7 = 25


Now if the wife would understand.......


----------



## megamania

something to remember....Jack has girlfriends that could be his GRAND daughter.   If yah got it enjoy it I guess......


----------



## megamania

Appaers folks are elsewhere.   Colder weather is coming soon so Hive will pick up soon enough.



I just did some e-bay stuff to build up my armies.  45 figures for 30 dollars after s/h.   Not too bad.


Now if only one could get 30 dragons for 20 dollars......


----------



## HellHound

megamania said:
			
		

> Last week I was asleep and the kids were playing with the dog and his tug toy bounced off his snout and onto the bed.   The damned 60lb dog pursued and stepped..... where I don't want to be stepped on.




My dog is 160 lbs.

I would REALLY not enjoy that.


----------



## Ferret

Ouch to all those who have been attacked by their pets!

Not much happening with me today, but the doctor said I have the all clear. He just recommended some pro-biotic/natural yoghurts. Sounds alright to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Worst thing that happens at my house is the cats puking.  Happens too frequently.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> The day did get better however.



Wife kiss and make it better?


----------



## Ferret

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Worst thing that happens at my house is the cats puking.  Happens too frequently.



"Too frequently" is the same as "at all" for me. Especially as we have no garden.

Ewww.


----------



## Raylis

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Worst thing that happens at my house is the cats puking.  Happens too frequently.




my brother-in-law's cat was kicked out of the house for doing that too much.  She has no front claws and mews pitifully, constantly. I'd almost feel sorry for her if she wasn't a witch.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, 19.  That's totally the perfect age for me.  Think I might need to go back to college to pick up some 19 year olds.




So, how ya doing?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> So, how ya doing?



Dude, you're hitting on another dude.


----------



## Dog Moon

*quickly takes a few steps away from the hive*


----------



## Dog Moon

Ferret said:
			
		

> "Too frequently" is the same as "at all" for me. Especially as we have no garden.
> 
> Ewww.




Well, if they were my cats, I would search for a way to stop that.  If it means switching foods, changing diets, adding something to their food, w/e, I would do that.

BUT, they're not my cats and since they don't enter my room, I don't really care.  Except for those times when I go to the shower in the morning and step in something wet and icky.  THEN I get really annoyed.

Doesn't happen often.  I'm able to avoid it 99% of the time.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wait, did I just take a few steps back and then jump right in with another post?  Good thing I have a short-term memory.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, did I just take a few steps back and then jump right in with another post?  Good thing I have a short-term memory.



I've been trying to take a step back for days now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Just watched AVP.  I think that with a better plot and placed into dnd, it could either make an awesome movie and/or adventure.  Switch the Predators into Kobolds and the Aliens to like Orcs or something, add the PCs into the mix in the middle of a giant labyrinthine dungeon and watch everything play out from there.  Actually, despite the whole trap thing, I think the Orcs would make better Predators and the Kobolds better Aliens.  Kobolds would be shadow-creature rogues and the Orcs rangers or something like that with an occasional variant class to make things interesting.  With the PCs fighting to survive between both groups, in the midst of a lotta traps and maybe even an occasional wandering golem, could be very interesting.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wife kiss and make it better?



That is between her and me.....


----------



## megamania

Off to attempt to defrag the computer.  It is all "fragged" up now.  Slow especially on the net.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Slow especially on the net.




I thought that was because of your slow modem speed.


----------



## Horacio

A new sunny day in Brest. I'm at work, but I feel really sleepy, so I'm going to take another coffee...

How are you doing, Hive?


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just watched AVP.  I think that with a better plot and placed into dnd, it could either make an awesome movie and/or adventure.  Switch the Predators into Kobolds and the Aliens to like Orcs or something, add the PCs into the mix in the middle of a giant labyrinthine dungeon and watch everything play out from there.  Actually, despite the whole trap thing, I think the Orcs would make better Predators and the Kobolds better Aliens.  Kobolds would be shadow-creature rogues and the Orcs rangers or something like that with an occasional variant class to make things interesting.  With the PCs fighting to survive between both groups, in the midst of a lotta traps and maybe even an occasional wandering golem, could be very interesting.





Wow, that's a good idea, it could be a DnD movie that would actually deserve to be watched!

D&D : Kobolds vs Orcs


----------



## Horacio

HellHound said:
			
		

> There are benefits to a home office.




I really think so. I'd *love* to have a home office


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> That is between her and me.....



That's not what she told me.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I thought that was because of your slow modem speed.





Still true but folks at work told me to defrag it to improve it at my end.


Now this weekend I need to look at what files I really need in the computer.   I have 49 percent space availiable only.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not what she told me.






She is more than you can handle


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a good idea, it could be a DnD movie that would actually deserve to be watched!
> 
> D&D : Kobolds vs Orcs




Sometimes, ideas can come from the least likely of places.  One of the reasons I like dnd.


----------



## HellHound

Horacio said:
			
		

> I really think so. I'd *love* to have a home office




I'm actually not that fond of it. I have very little discipline, so working from home means getting less work done, on average.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> She is more than I can handle



FIFY


----------



## The_Warlock

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'm actually not that fond of it. I have very little discipline, so working from home means getting less work done, on average.




When I do work from home, I find that I actually tend to get more done. Not because of my level of discipline, but merely because there are fewer people distracting me regularly from the tasks at hand. 

Admittedly the cat can be distracting, but since I can't have an actual conversation with her, it's not nearly as derailing as being interrupted by people with thumbs.


----------



## fett527

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'm actually not that fond of it. I have very little discipline, so working from home means getting less work done, on average.



See, I just don't actually have anything to do.   :\


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's just a jump, to the left.




And then a step to the riiiiiiiiight


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do the joke and no one response. She does it with a few extra letters and you respond. It's because she has boobs isn't it?




*looks down* So I do... By the way, theyre real and theyre magnificent.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's a mixed drink, you just need to use the twizzle stick right. I'm sure *how* the drinking occurs becomes obvious from there.




How big is the twizzle stick?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How big is the twizzle stick?




Is there a minimum size to stir the drink? Or is it all about how it's twizzled?


----------



## The_Warlock

PS: Hi! How's it going, oh fair amazon? Amazing to be online at the same time, ain't it?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well OF COURSE the donkey is involved. But you were asking if it was the boobs. And it's not. But the donkey, the donkey is likely the key to the entire conspiracy.




But the donkey doesnt have boobs...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *looks down* So I do... By the way, theyre real and theyre magnificent.




I sent you an artist's rendition, the least you could do is send me some modeling proofs for better future drawings.... ;P


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And then a step to the riiiiiiiiight



Put your hands on your hips. . .


Hmmm, it really must be the boobs.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How old is too old to ask out on a date? What is the upper limit in age that you would ask out?




Me, I prefer persons around my age. I guess I would ask out a man no older than 35 but a woman up to 40.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But the donkey doesnt have boobs...




We were talking about conspiracy theories...the donkey seems to be behind it all... 

The boobs are at the front...

Somewhere in between lays GM...

chuckle...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Put your hands on your hips. . .
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it really must be the boobs.




I thought I smelled frog around here somewhere...

Really? I still think it's the donkey, it controls the hip territory, after all...


----------



## Goldmoon

fett527 said:
			
		

> You would have thought after everything else that's happened that you would have just left that alone.




You have a point I suppose. I just can't help myself sometimes though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me, I prefer persons around my age. I guess I would ask out a man no older than 35 but a woman up to 40.




I'm going to have to lodge a formal complaint with the AARP for age discrimination!

Wait...I'm in the safe range... nevermind...Discriminate Away!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But the donkey doesnt have boobs...



No, but as Chorus Line tells us, it's all about "T--- and Ass".


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I thought I smelled frog around here somewhere...
> 
> Really? I still think it's the donkey, it controls the hip territory, after all...



Donkies are hip?  I'm not so sure.

P.S.  You can scent me?  Do I smell okay?  Not too much cologne?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You have a point I suppose. I just *can't help myself sometimes* though.




Thank goodness...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me, I prefer persons around my age. I guess I would ask out a man no older than 35 but a woman up to 40.



Hmmm . . . she didn't put a lower limit.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Is there a minimum size to stir the drink? Or is it all about how it's twizzled?




A nice combo of both please....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, but as Chorus Line tells us, it's all about "T--- and Ass".




He has a point...

Be amazed.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> PS: Hi! How's it going, oh fair amazon? Amazing to be online at the same time, ain't it?




It is, I have a day shift today before Im banished back to nights. I'm sick as hell but Im happy anyway.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Put your hands on your hips. . .
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it really must be the boobs.




And bring your knees in tiiiiight...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> A nice combo of both please....




Good to know...those requirements are emminently available...now all you need is to be served.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We were talking about conspiracy theories...the donkey seems to be behind it all...
> 
> The boobs are at the front...
> 
> Somewhere in between lays GM...
> 
> chuckle...




Im an Amazon sandwich am I?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, but as Chorus Line tells us, it's all about "T--- and Ass".




You have a point....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Donkies are hip?  I'm not so sure.
> 
> P.S.  You can scent me?  Do I smell okay?  Not too much cologne?




Smells like cajun cookin'...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Thank goodness...




Oh not that way.....I know my way around very well thank you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im an Amazon sandwich am I?




The better question is, what condiments are you best eaten with?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im an Amazon sandwich am I?



Sounds like fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It is, I have a day shift today before Im banished back to nights. I'm sick as hell but Im happy anyway.




Sick BAAAAD. 

Make sure you get your daily allowance of Guinness...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The better question is, what condiments are you best eaten with?




Wow, you went there..... Um.....lets go with......what ever the eater prefers. Personally I'd like strawberry jelly and a little chocolate sauce.....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The better question is, what condiments are you best eaten with?



Honey.
Whipped Cream
Olive Oil.
Strawberries.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun.





Kate Winslet....Goldmoon....Kristanna Lokken


Yum...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh not that way.....I know my way around very well thank you.




No no, I was thanking goodness that sometimes you can't help yourself...otherwise you wouldn't be nearly as much fun here...not that you don't know HOW to help yourself.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sick BAAAAD.
> 
> Make sure you get your daily allowance of Guinness...




I cant even think about Guiness right now. I'm nursing a jug of OJ the size of a Volkswagon right now.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No no, I was thanking goodness that sometimes you can't help yourself...otherwise you wouldn't be nearly as much fun here...not that you don't know HOW to help yourself.




It has been awhile though....maybe thats when Im the most flirtacious....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Honey.
> Whipped Cream
> Olive Oil.
> Strawberries.




Strawberries dipped in what?.....Dipped in Goldmoon?   

(Hmmmm, I think that was too much)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Wow, you went there..... Um.....lets go with......what ever the eater prefers. Personally I'd like strawberry jelly and a little chocolate sauce.....




Somebody has to sometime...you've caught up with me as I shift over to the Dark Side. Can't wait til my Force Lightning arrives in the mail...

Until then, those sound tasty...chocolate seems to go well with most amazons...though I like cherries better than strawberries...there must be a good fusion somwhere...and I have to agree with the frog's suggestions...no real misses there...

Now, can I get that taste sensation delivered to Western Ma? chuckle


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Strawberries dipped in what?.....Dipped in Goldmoon?



Kinky. . . but also possibly unsanitary.  Anything that gets left up there can cause problems.

Perhaps just the whipped cream.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Strawberries dipped in what?.....Dipped in Goldmoon?
> 
> (Hmmmm, I think that was too much)




Somewhere a Dragonlance villain is smackin their lips in anticipation of a good ole hero buffet...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Somebody has to sometime...you've caught up with me as I shift over to the Dark Side. Can't wait til my Force Lightning arrives in the mail...
> 
> Until then, those sound tasty...chocolate seems to go well with most amazons...though I like cherries better than strawberries...there must be a good fusion somwhere...and I have to agree with the frog's suggestions...no real misses there...
> 
> Now, can I get that taste sensation delivered to Western Ma? chuckle




That might take a wicked long time in the mail and the flavor would be ruined.....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Kinky. . . but also possibly unsanitary.  Anything that gets left up there can cause problems.
> 
> Perhaps just the whipped cream.




Well you cant leave it, if you dip it it must be eaten. Thats the rule.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Kinky. . . but also possibly unsanitary.  Anything that gets left up there can cause problems.
> 
> Perhaps just the whipped cream.




What? You have a problem losing twinkies or something? It's a strawberry, not a Star Trek Nebula Probe...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That might take a wicked long time in the mail and the flavor would be ruined.....




I bet the air force has an overnight shipping marker...I'm telling ya, Westover is just down the road. Hell, the pattern goes over my condo complex, you could just parachute down.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Somewhere a Dragonlance villain is smackin their lips in anticipation of a good ole hero buffet...




Takhisis: "Oooo look, a salad bar and they've got Amazons"....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What? You have a problem losing twinkies or something? It's a strawberry, not a Star Trek Nebula Probe...




I know, its not like things just dissappear there.... Geez


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Takhisis: "Oooo look, a salad bar and they've got Amazons"....




"With convenient Blue Crystal toothpick..."

PS: This is a D&D novel...it's not a salad bar, it's a Slaad Bar...talk about your crunchy frog surprise...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I bet the air force has an overnight shipping marker...I'm telling ya, Westover is just down the road. Hell, the pattern goes over my condo complex, you could just parachute down.




That could work. I do want to Parachute again....

"Oh my god look! Amazons are falling from the sky!"


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That could work. I do want to Parachute again....
> 
> "Oh my god look! Amazons are falling from the sky!"




That would make my day...night, and next day probably. 

I'll see if I can get some coordinates for your drop in.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "With convenient Blue Crystal toothpick..."
> 
> PS: This is a D&D novel...it's not a salad bar, it's a Slaad Bar...talk about your crunchy frog surprise...




Sargonnas: "Look dear they even have that sauce you like and there are kiddie meals for Nuitari and Zeboim..."


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That would make my day...night, and next day probably.
> 
> I'll see if I can get some coordinates for your drop in.




Baby I would make your _year_


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Baby I would make your _year_




Well, I certainly hope so...I'm thinking I wouldn't be too shabby on the return making, either.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You have a point I suppose. I just can't help myself sometimes though.



It was directed at me not you. Don't worry you're fine.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I certainly hope so...I'm thinking I wouldn't be too shabby on the return making, either.




Thats what they all say.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was directed at me not you. Don't worry you're fine.




Fine? Awwwthanks, I am having a good ass day.   Youre not looking to bad yourself.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Fine? Awwwthanks, I am having a good ass day.   Youre not looking to bad yourself.



You're welcome.  

My webcam is on again?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> My webcam is on again?




I have mental images of all the Hivers. Im not sure about the accuracy of them but I use them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats what they all say.




But some of us pride ourselves on follow-through....

Latitude: 42.37 N, Longitude: 72.51 W


----------



## Aeson

I think the trip to the Magic Kingdom really helped. You came back in full flirt mood.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But some of us pride ourselves on follow-through....
> 
> Latitude: 42.37 N, Longitude: 72.51 W




Maybe Ill Google Earth your house.....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What? You have a problem losing twinkies or something? It's a strawberry, not a Star Trek Nebula Probe...



Hey, I'm just repeating the warnings given by medical professionals.


----------



## Aeson

maybe I went too far.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> How do you use them?



Dartboard visualization.


----------



## The_Warlock

Hola, Aeson!

How goes?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think the trip to the Magic Kingdom really helped. You came back in full flirt mood.




All I needed was some time to blow away the last of the self pity and heartache.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> maybe I went too far.




Then turn around and get your ass back here....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm just repeating the warnings given by medical professionals.




Since when do I heed warnings.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have mental images of all the Hivers. Im not sure about the accuracy of them but I use them.



I think I'll let you keep the mental image of me. It's better than the real thing.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have mental images of all the Hivers. Im not sure about the accuracy of them but I use them.



This makes me really curious, honestly.  It'd be fascinating to get a glimpse inside your mind (not to mention a glimpse inside other places) in order to see what you think we look like.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think I'll let you keep the mental image of me. It's better than the real thing.




How can you be sure?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe Ill Google Earth your house.....




I can't get it to pinpoint...it'll only get me to the nearest road...damned condo complex...

But it's a good satellite shot...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This makes me really curious, honestly.  It'd be fascinating to get a glimpse inside your mind (not to mention a glimpse inside other places) in order to see what you think we look like.




Likewise I often wonder how everyone visualizes me.

I dont know how I arrived at my visualizations, they just came to be.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This makes me really curious, honestly.  It'd be fascinating to get a glimpse inside your mind (not to mention a glimpse inside other places) in order to see what you think we look like.




Now THAT's naughty....

The Male Hiver Association approves...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Since when do I heed warnings.....



Since the 15th of March?


. . . I could make an uncouth joke about you being et, too.  But I won't.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can't get it to pinpoint...it'll only get me to the nearest road...damned condo complex...
> 
> But it's a good satellite shot...




I can see my house pretty clearly. Im not sure how old the image is though. I know when I look at the tower on base, my truck is in the parking lot.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dartboard visualization.



Dangit. I knew someone would have quoted it before I changed it. At least you didn't go down the path I was heading.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now THAT's naughty....
> 
> The Male Hiver Association approves...




He wants to look inside my shoes....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Since the 15th of March?
> 
> 
> . . . I could make an uncouth joke about you being et, too.  But I won't.




Pfffttttt Hit me with your best shot....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This makes me really curious, honestly.  It'd be fascinating to get a glimpse inside your mind (not to mention a glimpse inside other places) in order to see what you think we look like.



I second that motion.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Likewise I often wonder how everyone visualizes me.
> 
> I dont know how I arrived at my visualizations, they just came to be.




I already posted my visualization...unfortunately it was greyscale...needs more work with hue and saturation...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Likewise I often wonder how everyone visualizes me.
> 
> I dont know how I arrived at my visualizations, they just came to be.



I guess if I had to try and visualize you, you come out looking a little bit like Amanda Tapping.  But it's more of a fuzzy generalization than a specific idea.

I'm fairly sure that Mycanid thinks I'm an actual frog.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I already posted my visualization...unfortunately it was greyscale...needs more work with hue and saturation...




Who knows...maybe Ill post a pic in the next couple of days....No promises though.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dangit. I knew someone would have quoted it before I changed it. At least you didn't go down the path I was heading.



Yeah, sorry.  If you really want me to edit out your quote, I shall.  But I'm not losing the joke, so I'd just have to ask it myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can see my house pretty clearly. Im not sure how old the image is though. I know when I look at the tower on base, my truck is in the parking lot.




It gets close, and I can see the buildings, but it doesn't seem capable of pinpointing the condo unit numbers...so no perfect placement of the big green arrow. Darn that Google...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All I needed was some time to blow away the last of the self pity and heartache.



I can understand that.



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then turn around and get your ass back here....



My donkey is stubborn. It needs more incentive. 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> How can you be sure?



I've seen the real me. 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Likewise I often wonder how everyone visualizes me.
> 
> I dont know how I arrived at my visualizations, they just came to be.



It's best not to ask how we see you. 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He wants to look inside my shoes....



I know there has to be a fetish for that.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry.  If you really want me to edit out your quote, I shall.  But I'm not losing the joke, so I'd just have to ask it myself.



It's all good.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pfffttttt Hit me with your best shot....



Yeah, that's the kind of joke that doesn't really need to be made.  Just refraining from the joke is enough to summon the neccessary image.  Goldmoon.  Et.  Ceasar (salad dressing?), etc.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He wants to look inside my shoes....




Who doesn't? Gotta look at the feet before I give them a massage...


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess if I had to try and visualize you, you come out looking a little bit like Amanda Tapping.  But it's more of a fuzzy generalization than a specific idea.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that Mycanid thinks I'm an actual frog.



I would go with a blonde Catharine Bell.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's the kind of joke that doesn't really need to be made.  Just refraining from the joke is enough to summon the neccessary image.  Goldmoon.  Et.  Ceasar (salad dressing?), etc.




What about Creamy Ranch style?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess if I had to try and visualize you, you come out looking a little bit like Amanda Tapping.  But it's more of a fuzzy generalization than a specific idea.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that Mycanid thinks I'm an actual frog.




Shes cute, I can live with that. My hair is much longer though.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know there has to be a fetish for that.



Well of course there is.  Now that you went and said it.  Quantum law of internet fetishes.  As soon as you name a new fetish, there is already a website dedicated to it.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's the kind of joke that doesn't really need to be made.  Just refraining from the joke is enough to summon the neccessary image.  Goldmoon.  Et.  Ceasar (salad dressing?), etc.




Perhaps its the fact that Im sick but I really dont get it....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Shes cute, I can live with that. My hair is much longer though.



*geek*  There's at least one alternate universe run-in in Stargate where she does have long hair.  I think she looks a lot better that way, honestly.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Who knows...maybe Ill post a pic in the next couple of days....No promises though.




No pressure...I already drew a picture of you without a photo...I don't need one...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would go with a blonde Catharine Bell.




Im not blonde though.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well of course there is.  Now that you went and said it.  Quantum law of internet fetishes.  As soon as you name a new fetish, there is already a website dedicated to it.




I am a tall woman so I have large feet.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Perhaps its the fact that Im sick but I really dont get it....



Okay, might have been a little too obscurely classical.

You asked since when you heeded warnings.
I said March 15th.
That's the Ides of March (as in, "beware the Ides of March!" a traditional warning)
The day that Julius Ceasar is murdered in the play of the same name. (Shakespeare, you know)
His last words?  Et tu, Brute'? (And you, Brutus?) in Latin.
However, in (admittedly bad) English I could suggest that Goldmoon wants to be Et, too.  (Eaten also).

It loses a lot when I have to explain it.   :\


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *geek*  There's at least one alternate universe run-in in Stargate where she does have long hair.  I think she looks a lot better that way, honestly.




Amanda Tapping with any hairstyle is fine with me...but not season 4 were she seems to have suffered a bout of Hollywood self-starvation...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, might have been a little too obscurely classical.
> 
> You asked since when you heeded warnings.
> I said March 15th.
> That's the Ides of March (as in, "beware the Ides of March!" a traditional warning)
> The day that Julius Ceasar is murdered in the play of the same name. (Shakespeare, you know)
> His last words?  Et tu, Brute'? (And you, Brutus?) in Latin.
> However, in (admittedly bad) English I could suggest that Goldmoon wants to be Et, too.  (Eaten also).
> 
> It loses a lot when I have to explain it.   :\




Actually, that's pretty funny as a bulleted list...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not blonde though.



I thought you were. Oh well.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im not blonde though.



See, I went blonde too.  The name Goldmoon and the amazonian images just seem to project a blonde nordic goddess kind of nature.  So, I guess our mental images are wrong.

For your reference, I *am* a bronzed, nordic god.
And if you believe that, I have some water front property in Florida to sell you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought you were. Oh well.




I believe the color Red is the answer....


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, might have been a little too obscurely classical.
> 
> You asked since when you heeded warnings.
> I said March 15th.
> That's the Ides of March (as in, "beware the Ides of March!" a traditional warning)
> The day that Julius Ceasar is murdered in the play of the same name. (Shakespeare, you know)
> His last words?  Et tu, Brute'? (And you, Brutus?) in Latin.
> However, in (admittedly bad) English I could suggest that Goldmoon wants to be Et, too.  (Eaten also).
> 
> It loses a lot when I have to explain it.   :\




I got the Ides of march part but not the et part is all.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I got the Ides of march part but not the et part is all.



Fair enough.  It's a pun.  Some people don't like puns.

I like puns.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I believe the color Red is the answer....




Yeah, Im a redhead and a natural one at that. I found a picture of someone who could practically be my sister but I cant get it to post....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Actually, that's pretty funny as a bulleted list...



That's just because I'm flippin' hilarious by nature, and funny enough to pull it off.

....


And if you believe *that*, I have some water front property in Florida to sell you.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See, I went blonde too.  The name Goldmoon and the amazonian images just seem to project a blonde nordic goddess kind of nature.  So, I guess our mental images are wrong.
> 
> For your reference, I *am* a bronzed, nordic god.
> And if you believe that, I have some water front property in Florida to sell you.




I'm a tall gentleman of mostly slavic descent who needs to lose 20 pounds...and I have no waterfront property at all (tends to get washed away)...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I believe the color Red is the answer....



Mmmmm.

Laura Prepon before she went nuts and dyed her hair.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.
> 
> Laura Prepon before she went nuts and died her hair.




She was hot as a redhead.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Im a redhead and a natural one at that.



 ....

I won't demand photographic proof.
I won't demand photographic proof.
I won't demand photographic proof.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I believe the color Red is the answer....



A better answer as well.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Im a redhead and a natural one at that. I found a picture of someone who could practically be my sister but I cant get it to post....



Can it be attached?

use the <img></img> tags if not. Replace <> with []


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And if you believe *that*, I have some water front property in Florida to sell you.




I don't buy waterfront property...Hurricanes, Tsunamis, smelly fish...bad news, if you ask me.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> I won't demand photographic proof.
> I won't demand photographic proof.
> I won't demand photographic proof.




Heh, yes is the answer you seek.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Im a redhead and a natural one at that. I found a picture of someone who could practically be my sister but I cant get it to post....




Just open the image directly in the browser and plant the text in the post. We are nerds and geeks, we can manage a copy/paste manuever into the URL bar...

Let's face it, we have mad skillz when it comes to scrolling and clicking buttons.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can it be attached?
> 
> use the <img></img> tags if not. Replace <> with []




Ok, here, try this. Its scary how close this is.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just open the image directly in the browser and plant the text in the post. We are nerds and geeks, we can manage a copy/paste manuever into the URL bar...
> 
> Let's face it, we have mad skillz when it comes to scrolling and clicking buttons.




I like my buttons cli........no cant say it....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, yes is the answer you seek.




However, if you are willing to provide photographic proof, I'll draw you another picture. As a full on warrior woman, no less.   

Longsword preference, as I recall?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> However, if you are willing to provide photographic proof, I'll draw you another picture. As a full on warrior woman, no less.
> 
> Longsword preference, as I recall?




Ill have to pass. You understand of course.


----------



## Aeson

I look like this.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I look like this.




Aww, I cant see it for some reason.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like my buttons cli........no cant say it....




That's what email is for...click that send button all you want...chuckle

Hot damn pic...that's pretty close to the mental imaging system output over here...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's what email is for...click that send button all you want...chuckle
> 
> Hot damn pic...that's pretty close to the mental imaging system output over here...




Bah, I wouldnt say hot but I'm above average looking I think.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill have to pass. You understand of course.




Jeez. You are no fun...chuckle.

That said, I think it'd be a hoot to draw you in a fantasy warrior millieu...important parts covered by strategically placed fantasy armor of course...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, I wouldnt say hot but I'm above average looking I think.




Stop underrating yourself...

And Aeson, stop pretending to be a girl...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, here, try this. Its scary how close this is.



Will you marry me?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Jeez. You are no fun...chuckle.
> 
> That said, I think it'd be a hoot to draw you in a fantasy warrior millieu...important parts covered by strategically placed fantasy armor of course...




Feel free.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Stop underrating yourself...
> 
> And Aeson, stop pretending to be a girl...



That was a girl?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was a girl?




I couldnt see the pic for some reason.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Feel free.




Send me a photo (with no evidence of naturality, be as synthetic as you want).


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Will you marry me?




I dont think that picture is hot or anything. Shes a little above average, has my hair, skin tone, eyes and lips. My nose is a little more narrow though.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I couldnt see the pic for some reason.





He's trying to pretend to be one of the ladies on your Top 5 List...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's trying to pretend to be one of the ladies on your Top 5 List...




Kate?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont think that picture is hot or anything. Shes a little above average, has my hair, skin tone, eyes and lips. My nose is a little more narrow though.




Well, she looks real to me...and that beats a lot of supposedly "hot" hollywood ladies in my book, hands down.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Kate?




And the lady wins the cupie doll!


----------



## Aeson

I think there is a rather unflattering picture of me in a photo thread here. I thought you've all seen it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think there is a rather unflattering picture of me in a photo thread here. I thought you've all seen it.




I don't think so. All Ive seen is Aurora.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, she looks real to me...and that beats a lot of supposedly "hot" hollywood ladies in my book, hands down.



I agree. She is beautiful.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, she looks real to me...and that beats a lot of supposedly "hot" hollywood ladies in my book, hands down.




Why thank you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I don't think so. All Ive seen is Aurora.



Then we'll keep it that way. Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think there is a rather unflattering picture of me in a photo thread here. I thought you've all seen it.




It's not particularly unflattering, but you don't look happy, as I recall.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's not particularly unflattering, but you don't look happy, as I recall.



I was playing a troll. I'm a method actor.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why thank you.




You are most welcome. 

So - similar appearance to yon lady, plus good sense of humor, plus flirty, plus gamer = socks rocking hot.

And that's the truth..

PS: And don't let anyone tell you otherwise...they are obviously defective in the braincase.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was playing a troll. I'm a method actor.




What accent does a troll have? Did you go for Tolkienian Cockney accented Troll? Or something else? I always though a brooklyn accent would be interesting...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's not particularly unflattering, but you don't look happy, as I recall.




Aeson can be frumpy at times. You need to cheer up more Aeson.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What accent does a troll have? Did you go for Tolkienian Cockney accented Troll? Or something else? I always though a brooklyn accent would be interesting...




I was thinking more of a Sean Connery accent for a troll. That would be cool.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You are most welcome.
> 
> So - similar appearance to yon lady, plus good sense of humor, plus flirty, plus gamer = socks rocking hot.
> 
> And that's the truth..
> 
> PS: And don't let anyone tell you otherwise...they are obviously defective in the braincase.




Bah, I know Im a rare find...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What accent does a troll have? Did you go for Tolkienian Cockney accented Troll? Or something else? I always though a brooklyn accent would be interesting...



I spoke very little in character. I can't remember what accent if any I used. I think it would have been Brooklyn if I had time to think about it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ...be frumpy at times...




Wow, I just got a mental image of Aeson in the Robin Williams' Mrs. Doubtfire makeup...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of a Sean Connery accent for a troll. That would be cool.




"Arr, thersh som halfing cot in my toesh. Doesh anywon have shome shortie removah?"


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson can be frumpy at times. You need to cheer up more Aeson.



I haven't had much to be cheery about. Grumpy is a default look for me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, I know Im a rare find...




Good, and don't ever forget it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I spoke very little in character. I can't remember what accent if any I used. I think it would have been Brooklyn if I had time to think about it.




So are you afraid of the sun or do you regenerate if wounded?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Bah, I know Im a rare find...



She's modest to boot.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I haven't had much to be cheery about. Grumpy is a default look for me.




You didnt notice me mentally fondelling you today?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So are you afraid of the sun or do you regenerate if wounded?



I fear the sun.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You didnt notice me mentally fondelling you today?



Today would be an exception.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I fear the sun.




We hates it! It blinds us, precious! We hates it! Forever!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> She's modest to boot.




Well one of the sometimes good things about being a gamer chick is every non married (and some married) gamer men hit on you.
It strokes my ego and I like that sometimes.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Today would be an exception.




Then I shall make it a point to fondel you more often.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well one of the sometimes good things about being a gamer chick is every non married (and some married) gamer men hit on you.
> It strokes my ego and I like that sometimes.




She enjoys button clicking and ego stroking...

Her score just keeps going up, and up...chuckle


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont think that picture is hot or anything. Shes a little above average, has my hair, skin tone, eyes and lips. My nose is a little more narrow though.



I believe the phrase in question I'm looking for is, "I wouldn't kick her out of my bed on a cold evening."


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I believe the phrase in question I'm looking for is, "I wouldn't kick her out of my bed on a cold evening."




Well, I might cause it would be like sleeping with myself. (Which happens often enough)


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then I shall make it a point to fondu you more often.



FIFY.

Aeson + Hot Cheese = Hot

...

Thus Aeson = - Cheese.

I dub thee Negative Cheese Man!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> She enjoys button clicking and ego stroking...
> 
> Her score just keeps going up, and up...chuckle




Speaking of going up and up you seem excited.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Speaking of going up and up you seem excited.....




I'm just enjoying the verbal repartee...and I think my Sean Connery troll speak was inspired...so yes, I'm excited.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I might cause it would be like sleeping with myself. (Which happens often enough)



 . . . I could probably go a little too far with this, if I let myself.  Since we've already had one Mod visit this year, I think I'll lay off.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then I shall make it a point to fondel you more often.




L before E, especially after Fond...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm just enjoying the verbal repartee...and I think my Sean Connery troll speak was inspired...so yes, I'm excited.




Theres still a lot of sexy in Sean Connery


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . I could probably go a little too far with this, if I let myself.  Since we've already had one Mod visit this year, I think I'll lay off.




They are always watching...did you see how he posted RIGHT AFTER his name was mentioned...

I bet they are watching right now...

(Looks behind him. Waves.)


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . I could probably go a little too far with this, if I let myself.  Since we've already had one Mod visit this year, I think I'll lay off.




I go too far with it all the time....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> They are always watching...did you see how he posted RIGHT AFTER his name was mentioned...
> 
> I bet they are watching right now...
> 
> (Looks behind him. Waves.)




Hi mod! *waves*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Theres still a lot of sexy in Sean Connery




He's not my type...but I can fake the accent pretty well...

Right until you start talking about sitting down, then it all falls apart...


----------



## hafrogman

Lunchtime.

Hi, P.C.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> L before E, especially after Fond...




I knew that, I sometimes think I have dyslexic typing syndrome.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I go too far with *it* all the time....




To quote Faith No More...

What is IT?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well one of the sometimes good things about being a gamer chick is every non married (and some married) gamer men hit on you.
> It strokes my ego and I like that sometimes.



I'm sure you do. Look at all the attention you're getting from the three of us. 




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then I shall make it a point to fondel you more often.



Please do and I'll follow you anywhere.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> He's not my type...but I can fake the accent pretty well...
> 
> Right until you start talking about sitting down, then it all falls apart...




Get the giggles do you?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I knew that, I sometimes think I have dyslexic typing syndrome.




So, sometimes you have trouble with what comes first? ;p


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> To quote Faith No More...
> 
> What is IT?




Well Ill give you a hint. Everyone loves a happy ending.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Get the giggles do you?




Giggle...no.

Guffaw...perhaps.

Megalomaniacal Villain Laugh...always.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, sometimes you have trouble with what comes first? ;p




Rarely. Usually its first, second and if theyre really good, third and fourth.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well Ill give you a hint. Everyone loves a happy ending.




See, it always comes back to the donkey...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well Ill give you a hint. Everyone loves a happy ending.



Fairy tale can come true. It could happen to you.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Giggle...no.
> 
> Guffaw...perhaps.
> 
> Megalomaniacal Villain Laugh...always.




So you couldnt keep a straight is Sean Connery asked me to sit on him?   

ewwww


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, it always comes back to the donkey...




My donkey seems to be pretty popular around here.


----------



## Aeson

Lets reel it back a bit. We don't need Umbran baking anymore cookies.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Rarely. Usually its first, second and if theyre really good, third and fourth.




I've counted up to 7 before...let me know if you'd like to compare notes...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fairy tale can come true. It could happen to you.




too easy.....lol


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My donkey seems to be pretty popular around here.



It's the only one we have to talk about at the moment.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Lets reel it back a bit. We don't need Umbran baking anymore cookies.




Baking cookies?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Lets reel it back a bit. We don't need Umbran baking anymore cookies.




Obviously I missed some large sections of the hive whilst work was actually busy...there was a bakeoff?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Baking cookies?



In reference to the last time we were modded.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the only one we have to talk about at the moment.




Where is Aurora when I need her?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> In reference to the last time we were modded.




Ok, 1, you've lost me, and 2, this deserves a search...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Obviously I missed some large sections of the hive whilst work was actually busy...there was a bakeoff?



Someone quoted Monty Python awhile back. It didn't go over well with someone and Umbran came in and made some changes and gave a warning.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Someone quoted Monty Python awhile back. It didn't go over well with someone and Umbran came in and made some changes and gave a warning.




Fair enough...but in the future, warn those of us who don't read everything earlier...chuckle


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Where is Aurora when I need her?



Tending her baby.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, 1, you've lost me, and 2, this deserves a search...




So Baking cookies is code for being Modded?


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Fair enough...but in the future, warn those of us who don't read everything earlier...chuckle



I thought you were part of that conversation. I know it was Aurora, frogman and myself. Who else was here?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So Baking cookies is code for being Modded?



No it was code for something I can't mention here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Someone quoted Monty Python awhile back. It didn't go over well with someone and Umbran came in and made some changes and gave a warning.




I remember it having something to do with punishment for lighting the grail shaped beacon.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No it was code for something I can't mention here.




So its safe to say you want your cookies baked?


----------



## Ferret

Hey y'all! I just opened up my student account with a fiendish plan to make money with an interest free over draft and a savings account.

Also Mia is online again!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So its safe to say you want your cookies baked?



Very much so.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ferret said:
			
		

> Hey y'all! I just opened up my student account with a fiendish plan to make money with an interest free over draft and a savings account.
> 
> Also Mia is online again!




Hello Ferrit! Who is Mia?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I thought you were part of that conversation. I know it was Aurora, frogman and myself. Who else was here?




Nope, not I, sir. I just did a search and it looks like the resident frog and a squigly fellow were involved in the downhill roll near Castle Anthrax.

I can see why it forced an intervention...


----------



## The_Warlock

Hola Ferret...

Last I checked, just because it's interest free, they do still want the money back...that's got to be a really quick investment to achieve a fiendish profit plan.

Is Mia the californian lady you were speaking of previously?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So its safe to say you want your cookies baked?




Can I get a casserole instead?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Can I get a casserole instead?




I do cook...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I do cook...




Trade you a cheesecake...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Trade you a cheesecake...




I cant ever bake a cheesecake as well as the ones from the cheesecake factory.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant ever bake a cheesecake as well as the ones from the cheesecake factory.




Yes, but I'm offering the cheescake...and I can bake them damn good...one of my favorite things to bake...

EDIT: That's what a local game day needs...homemade baked goods...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant ever bake a cheesecake as well as the ones from the cheesecake factory.



I know where I'm taking you to dinner when I come out to California.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes, but I'm offering the cheescake...and I can bake them damn good...one of my favorite things to bake...
> 
> EDIT: That's what a local game day needs...homemade baked goods...




I used to bring dinner to a gaming group. They loved having home cooking.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know where I'm taking you to dinner when I come out to California.




I spend too much money there. Fifty bucks alone on a Godiva Cheesecake.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I spend too much money there. Fifty bucks alone on a Godiva Cheesecake.



I guess it wouldn't be much of a treat for you then. I'll have to come up with something else.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I spend too much money there. *Fifty bucks* alone on a Godiva Cheesecake.




That's CRAZEE talk. That's about 3 cheesecakes worth of ingredients!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess it wouldn't be much of a treat for you then. I'll have to come up with something else.




I love their food too. I eat there about twice a year and I usually spend over a hunderd dollars on myself. Im not a cheap date.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's CRAZEE talk. That's about 3 cheesecakes worth of ingredients!




Oh. My. god. It is sooooo worth it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love their food too. I eat there about twice a year and I usually spend over a hunderd dollars on myself. Im not a cheap date.



I'll bring LOTS of money. It might be a once in a life time thing. I'm doing it right.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh. My. god. It is sooooo worth it.




But, you could get the ingredients for that much and make yourself THREE cheesecakes!! 

Alas, no one has developed Tron-like digitization of cheesecakes...we need 3-D food printers!! It's the year 2007! Where's my flying car, parking disintegrator and Cheesecake Pill!!

I want a refund on life.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'll bring LOTS of money. It might be a once in a life time thing. I'm doing it right.




This area is pretty expensive. Its easy to spend lots.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But, you could get the ingredients for that much and make yourself THREE cheesecakes!!
> 
> Alas, no one has developed Tron-like digitization of cheesecakes...we need 3-D food printers!! It's the year 2007! Where's my flying car, parking disintegrator and Cheesecake Pill!!
> 
> I want a refund on life.




If I had the recipe for Godiva Chocolate cheesecakes, I would weigh 300 pounds.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> This area is pretty expensive. Its easy to spend lots.



I'm sure it is. It will be worth it if I can get you to agree to eat meet me for dinner.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If I had the recipe for Godiva Chocolate cheesecakes, I would weigh 300 pounds.




Bah! You just have to incorporate an approriate cheesecake exercise regimen.

I have a exercise cycle at my computer chair at home now - if I can't make myself want to exercise, I figured I'd bring the exercise to what I want to do.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure it is. It will be worth it if I can get you to agree to eat meet me for dinner.




Oh, I'm worth every penny. Believe it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If I had the recipe for Godiva Chocolate cheesecakes, I would weigh 300 pounds.



That would mean there was more of you to love and flirt with.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure it is. It will be worth it ...




This from the man who said to dial it back a notch...tsk tsk...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Bah! You just have to incorporate an approriate cheesecake exercise regimen.
> 
> I have a exercise cycle at my computer chair at home now - if I can't make myself want to exercise, I figured I'd bring the exercise to what I want to do.




I run between 2 and 5 miles per day, three to five days a week.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That would mean there was more of you to love and flirt with.




No, no, no. I work very hard to maintain my fitness and keep my donkey from getting out of control.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I run between 2 and 5 miles per day, three to five days a week.




See, you are all set...

"Yea, though I jog through the valley of cheesecake, I shall fear no sugar, for the spring-form pan is my guide, and the clutching calories shall be left in my furious wake."


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm worth every penny. Believe it.



I know. Thus the push for it to happen. It is very possible I might a trip that way next month or maybe October.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I run between 2 and 5 miles per day, three to five days a week.





			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, no, no. I work very hard to maintain my fitness and keep my donkey from getting out of control.



I'm not sure I could keep up. It will be fun to try. I need to work on my stamina.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> This from the man who said to dial it back a notch...tsk tsk...



I crossed it out.  

It was a moment of weakness.


----------



## Ferret

It's interest free for 5 years so long as I don't touch it I'll end up with more money, non?

And yeah, Mia is the Californian lady I was talking about before.

And I agree with Aeson, nothing wrong with 300lbs....Ok, maybe a teeny bit much..


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, you are all set...
> 
> "Yea, though I jog through the valley of cheesecake, I shall fear no sugar, for the spring-form pan is my guide, and the clutching calories shall be left in my furious wake."




Thats funny. I might have to sig that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know. Thus the push for it to happen. It is very possible I might a trip that way next month or maybe October.




Well, Im gone as early as December.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ferret said:
			
		

> It's interest free for 5 years so long as I don't touch it I'll end up with more money, non?
> 
> And yeah, Mia is the Californian lady I was talking about before.
> 
> And I agree with Aeson, nothing wrong with 300lbs....Ok, maybe a teeny bit much..




I didnt say there was anything wrong with 300 lbs. There is however something very wrong with _ME_ being 300 lbs.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ferret said:
			
		

> It's interest free for 5 years so long as I don't touch it I'll end up with more money, non?
> 
> And yeah, Mia is the Californian lady I was talking about before.
> 
> And I agree with Aeson, nothing wrong with 300lbs....Ok, maybe a teeny bit much..




Only if you can turn a profit off of it...unless, what you are saying is that they are paying you interest on money that you borrowed at no interest so that in 5 years you can give them all their money back and just have the interest you gained on their money. 

It's like legal money laundering... wacky


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im gone as early as December.



Then I have to move quick.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats funny. I might have to sig that.




By all means...I live to sig...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> By all means...I live to sig...




Done and Done.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Done and Done.




Excellent!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Activity seems to have tapered off.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Activity seems to have tapered off.




The end of the work day is getting closer...energy is waning...

I could take a nap right now...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Activity seems to have tapered off.



We're back to the stamina thing. You wore frogman and Warlock out. Me? I've been busy.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> The end of the work day is getting closer...energy is waning...
> 
> I could take a nap right now...




I sympathize, I dont really get tired at work but as sick as I am I'm sure Ill pass out on the couch when I get home.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're back to the stamina thing. You wore frogman and Warlock out. Me? I've been busy.




Bah, it's all the multi-tasking....that and 4.5 hours of sleep...bad combo...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're back to the stamina thing. You wore frogman and Warlock out. Me? I've been busy.




Awwww, I wore the fellas out....story of my life.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww, I wore the fellas out....story of my life.




But t'ain't nobody who minds that...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But t'ain't nobody who minds that...




I mind that....


----------



## Goldmoon

Heh, Im loking at some of my Disney pictures. I must have look weird to some people. Im wearing tennis shoes, very short blue shorts, my throwback Joe Montana Jersey and my Indiana Jones hat.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I mind that....




Picky picky...we've been at this for hours...let the batteries recharge and there'll be more where that came from. chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, Im loking at some of my Disney pictures. I must have look weird to some people. Im wearing tennis shoes, very short blue shorts, my throwback Joe Montana Jersey and my Indiana Jones hat.




Californian Crocodile Hunter?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Picky picky...we've been at this for hours...let the batteries recharge and there'll be more where that came from. chuckle




I need quantity in my quality time...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Californian Crocodile Hunter?




I suppose. I only wear that hat to Disneyland. Ive had it for years.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I need quantity in my quality time...




Naturally...and we've given hours of fun...now we're asking for 15 minutes of nap...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I suppose. I only wear that hat to Disneyland. Ive had it for years.




Sometimes it's all about the hat...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Naturally...and we've given hours of fun...now we're asking for 15 minutes of nap...




*Sigh* Fine, Ill play by myself while youre recovering.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sometimes it's all about the hat...




Yeah, Ill get the theme running through my head all day. Its like my own personal theme music, Makes me feel invincible.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Sigh* Fine, Ill play by myself while youre recovering.




Well if that's all we are talking about, I can make sure to click the mouse buttons and scroll around, but the joystick needs to get a driver update...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, Ill get the theme running through my head all day. Its like my own personal theme music, Makes me feel invincible.




Yeah, I can hear that. It's a good choice for a personal theme...

Twilight Zone by Golden Earring though tends to be a standby in my cranial jukebox...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well if that's all we are talking about, I can make sure to click the mouse buttons and scroll around, but the joystick needs to get a driver update...




Are you sure? I thought it was a hardware issue....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can hear that. It's a good choice for a personal theme...
> 
> Twilight Zone by Golden Earring though tends to be a standby in my cranial jukebox...




Thats it, Im gonna pick a personal Theme song for my life.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you sure? I thought it was a hardware issue....




Nah, the device is fine, and there don't seem to be any problems with the game port...just needs a little reboot...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, the device is fine, and there don't seem to be any problems with the game port...just needs a little reboot...




ctrl   alt   Delete. I can reboot with three fingers....can you?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats it, Im gonna pick a personal Theme song for my life.




Sounds like fun...I've always also enjoyed "Anywhere Is" by Enya...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun...I've always also enjoyed "Anywhere Is" by Enya...




I want something upbeat.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> ctrl   alt   Delete. I can reboot with three fingers....can you?




Alt + F4. I can do it with two....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I want something upbeat.




Anywhere Is is...but you should find something that works for you...that's the joy of music, the lyrics may not change, but any given song speaks differently to different people...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alt + F4. I can do it with two....




Power button.  One finger....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Anywhere Is is...but you should find something that works for you...that's the joy of music, the lyrics may not change, but any given song speaks differently to different people...




The theme song from "The Greatest American Hero"  heehee, just kidding.


----------



## The_Warlock

Alright, I'm outta here...the work day is done, and I've been offered two slices of chocolate cake by an attractive lady who wants to avoid eating them herself...

Fun as always, Hive...

And as for you GM, MtGO at some point...not kidding...we can discuss musical themes...chuckle...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Power button.  One finger....




Well, at that point, I can do it with no fingers, but I'm not telling how....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The theme song from "The Greatest American Hero"  heehee, just kidding.




"Believe it or not" by Joey Scarbury...I don't know, that'd be pretty kickin'...

Later!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm outta here...the work day is done, and I've been offered two slices of chocolate cake by an attractive lady who wants to avoid eating them herself...
> 
> Fun as always, Hive...
> 
> And as for you GM, MtGO at some point...not kidding...we can discuss musical themes...chuckle...




Ill try and get on later tonight.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "Believe it or not" by Joey Scarbury...I don't know, that'd be pretty kickin'...
> 
> Later!




Flying away on a wing and a prayer.....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, at that point, I can do it with no fingers, but I'm not telling how....




Now youve piqued my curiosity....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Activity seems to have tapered off.



All my fault.  I had to do some actual work.   :\


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive! It has been a loooong day here. And I see you have been very active!

_/me goes to read last several pages of Hivemind thread_


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Now youve piqued my curiosity....



One of the many benefits of being a man.  Right after opening jars and writing your name in the snow.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> All my fault.  I had to do some actual work.   :\




Hello my Anuran friend! Yeay, Im not alone.


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> _/me goes to read last several pages of Hivemind thread_



I wouldn't if I were you.  It might warp your fragile, innocent mind.


----------



## Ferret

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I didnt say there was anything wrong with 300 lbs. There is however something very wrong with _ME_ being 300 lbs.




Awww, shame.


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Hive! It has been a loooong day here. And I see you have been very active!
> 
> _/me goes to read last several pages of Hivemind thread_




Take some waders, it got pretty deep.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> One of the many benefits of being a man.  Right after opening jars and writing your name in the snow.




I open my own jars thank you...


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello my Anuran friend! Yeay, Im not alone.



I see you know the scientific names of being animalculus.

I'm very good at integral and differential calculus.
In fact I'm tutoring two ladies in calculus this semester.
Kind of an odd coincidence.
They have no connection to each other, but they both turned out to be in the same section of the same course . . . and they're both named Catherine.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I open my own jars thank you...



Hrm.

I'll have to go back and figure what point there is to being male then.  It's getting harder to come up with ideas.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I see you know the scientific names of being animalculus.
> 
> I'm very good at integral and differential calculus.
> In fact I'm tutoring two ladies in calculus this semester.
> Kind of an odd coincidence.
> They have no connection to each other, but they both turned out to be in the same section of the same course . . . and they're both named Catherine.




I try and stay somewhat educated. Are you both a frog and a Major General?

Interesting concidence on the two Catherines.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hrm.
> 
> I'll have to go back and figure what point there is to being male then.  It's getting harder to come up with ideas.




Well Ive never tried writing my name in the snow......


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Are you both a frog and a Major General?



I am indeed (kudos for getting my reference    )

Well, actually, I'm not a Major General, but I am the very model of what one should be.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I am indeed (kudos for getting my reference    )
> 
> Well, actually, I'm not a Major General, but I am the very model of what one should be.




And it just so happens I've information vegetable animal and mineral.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well Ive never tried writing my name in the snow......



Well for Heaven's sake, don't try.  You succeed and we'll all be out of a job.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well for Heaven's sake, don't try.  You succeed and we'll all be out of a job.




All right, Ill leave that one alone. (Not that theres ever any snow here)


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All right, Ill leave that one alone. (Not that theres ever any snow here)



More likely for you than me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww, I wore the fellas out....story of my life.



If I weren't busy I would give you a run for your money. Now I must be off. A storm is coming and I want to beat it home.


----------



## Bloosquig

Hey hivers!

Yay for my weekend finally arriving even if I'm going to spend all of it moving.    

Gonna have to take an extra day off this weekend if they don't give it to me I'm starting to feel a little sick so I might just call off.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Hey hivers!
> 
> Yay for my weekend finally arriving even if I'm going to spend all of it moving.
> 
> Gonna have to take an extra day off this weekend if they don't give it to me I'm starting to feel a little sick so I might just call off.



Do it. I'm calling in sick on Monday.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dude, you're hitting on another dude.




I am well aware of that.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am well aware of that.



cool. Welcome to the team. I'm sending the jacket out tomorrow.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> cool. Welcome to the team. I'm sending the jacket out tomorrow.




Cool, I need more jackets and fan service.


----------



## Bloosquig

Anyone have any good ideas or clues about infant chicken pox?  My son may have come down with them and this is a bad time since we were planning on moving this saturday and we might need to quarantine him now.   

I know its not dangerous to him and it usually doesn't hit infants since they don't get around much but he's getting a lot of little insect bite looking bumps on him lately.  Ugh I hope my wife has had them otherwise this could get ugly.   :\ 

At least I've had em already MWAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Aeson

You should try posting in the Off-topic forum. You might get a bigger response.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah I'm sure I would get a better response on a different thread but it wouldn't be a properly hivey response.  I'm not very concerned about it because if he has them them he has them and if not then not.

Plus it's a conversation piece for the hive to chew on.    

So chew hive chew *cracks whip*


----------



## Aeson

Ask Kahuna Burger. The extent of my parenting talk is "Drug 'em and put 'em in a box." It's my answer for any issue involving kids.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am well aware of that.




I knew there was a reason I didn't really feel like posting on the Hivemind this evening.  I think I subconsciously knew the reason to be Galeros.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> cool. Welcome to the team. I'm sending the jacket out tomorrow.




Wait, are you trying to say you're gay?

The jacket is totally a rainbow-colored jacket, isn't it?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I knew there was a reason I didn't really feel like posting on the Hivemind this evening.  I think I subconsciously knew the reason to be Galeros.



Galeros is often a reason not to post.   j/k You should always feel like posting here. If you don't then it's your own darn fault. 


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, are you trying to say you're gay?
> 
> The jacket is totally a rainbow-colored jacket, isn't it?



I'm not saying any such thing. And yes it is.   On the interweb we can be anything at any moment.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I knew there was a reason I didn't really feel like posting on the Hivemind this evening.  I think I subconsciously knew the reason to be Galeros.




Tehee, come my darling. We do not want to be late for our date.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Tehee, come my darling. We do not want to be late for our date.



You know this means you're buying.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know this means you're buying.




Darn straight, and none of those cheap, crappy places.  We're eatin' NICE!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Darn straight, and none of those cheap, crappy places.  We're eatin' NICE!




*Feeds Dog Moon doggie food*


----------



## Ferret

Good morning hivers! How are things this morning?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Feeds Dog Moon doggie food*




Okay, no more meals with YOU.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ferret said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers! How are things this morning?




I was doing fine until I woke up.


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:
			
		

> horacio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /me goes to read last several pages of Hivemind thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't if I were you.  It might warp your fragile, innocent mind.
Click to expand...





			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Take some waders, it got pretty deep.




Oh, I did it...   

My mind was almost shattered by the deep of the conversation, but I survived...

The biggest problem is that now I look forward winter, as I want to try that "write my name on snow" thing...


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I was doing fine until I woke up.



 I feel like that five days a week...


----------



## Ferret

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I was doing fine until I woke up.




Oooh, not so good. I woke up late today which was a welcome change. And I have uni to look forwards too, which is what I've been doing recently, organising stuff, getting boxes and stuff I need.


----------



## Aeson

I'm printing out my sign. I'm closing this puppy down at 3pm tomorrow and heading to DragonCon. I'm going down to Atlanta this evening to pickup my badge so I don't have to waste time doing it tomorrow.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I was doing fine until I woke up.





ditto

fan was on during the night and what ever sets off my fall alageies is kicking.


I coughed up a big enough lueggie that even if I wanted to swallow it I couldn't.   My my nose is plugged and my throat raw and eyes dry and sandy.   It is officially the end of summer.


----------



## HellHound

Have fun at DragonCon. 

I've never been... back when I lived in Atlanta the big convention was the Atlanta Fantasy Faire.


----------



## megamania

Well.... I defragged the comp[uter and still waited over 1 minute for Off Topic to come up.  I don't know how but my connection is getting worse.


----------



## megamania

I have also thought of a neat topic for CM that I couldn't do justice to here due to the grandma rule.


----------



## megamania

I wish I could go to a big con.   I doubt I can even go to Albany Gameday in a few weeks.


----------



## megamania

Ferret said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers! How are things this morning?





haaaaaaaaaakl-chooooooooooo     fine.


I'll be heading out shortly to get some medicine.


----------



## Aeson

HellHound said:
			
		

> Have fun at DragonCon.
> 
> I've never been... back when I lived in Atlanta the big convention was the Atlanta Fantasy Faire.




Thanks 

I never heard of AFF. I had to look it up. The Wikipedia entry I found had some harsh things to say about DragonCon. I think they're bitter. I've enjoyed it in the past. Like most cons it's best when in a group. I hope to run into some folks I know like Darth K'Trava and few others. I couldn't get a group for this outing so I'll float from one to another until they get annoyed with me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh, and just to clarify, I was never having a BAD day.  Only that any day I wake up and go to work isn't a GREAT day.


----------



## Ferret

Well put, Dog Moon. I like getting up late, but I can't stand to waste the day away n bed.



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> ditto
> 
> fan was on during the night and what ever sets off my fall allergies is kicking in.
> 
> 
> I coughed up a big enough lueggie that even if I wanted to swallow it I couldn't.   My my nose is plugged and my throat raw and eyes dry and sandy.   It is officially the end of summer.



Fixed it for you

Great. Reading that made my nose and eyes feel icky and runny. I have allergies, and sympathetic allergies!

I got some stuff sorted today, packed some uni stuff, booked an opticians appointment, bought some more stuff for uni. Now I've tried some guitar and I'm giving Spanish another go.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> ditto
> 
> fan was on during the night and what ever sets off my fall alageies is kicking.
> 
> 
> I coughed up a big enough lueggie that even if I wanted to swallow it I couldn't.   My my nose is plugged and my throat raw and eyes dry and sandy.   It is officially the end of summer.




I am with you there Mega.  I have bad allergies too.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive!

Long afternoon here. Waiting for the weekend...

A friend has sent me a very funny YouTube video : Star Wars Simpsons. If you haven't seen it, do it, it deserves to be watched


----------



## Aeson

Slow evening and night in the hive I see. :\


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Hive!
> 
> Long afternoon here. Waiting for the weekend...
> 
> A friend has sent me a very funny YouTube video : Star Wars Simpsons. If you haven't seen it, do it, it deserves to be watched



I like the lightsaber duel


----------



## Aurora

It seems the hive has been busy naughty in my absence. 

Carry on.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It seems the hive has been busy naughty in my absence.
> 
> Carry on.





Where have you been? Goldmoon would like the backup.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm printing out my sign. I'm closing this puppy down at 3pm tomorrow and heading to DragonCon. I'm going down to Atlanta this evening to pickup my badge so I don't have to waste time doing it tomorrow.



Have fun! I would have liked to go, but not really feasible. Houndcon will prolly be fun as well, but a 15 hr drive with a 2 month old and a 2 yr old isn't very appealing either. I was actually considering it though until I realized that is the weekend my parents are flying in from San Diego to see Korbin. Oh well. There is always GenCon next year. There is pretty much no chance I'll be having a baby on opening day next year like I did this year.


----------



## Bloosquig

Morning hivers, gonna be a busy day today gotta get everything packed and ready to move tommorow!

Wish me luck.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Morning hivers, gonna be a busy day today gotta get everything packed and ready to move tommorow!
> 
> Wish me luck.




Good luck! Are you moving far?


----------



## Aeson

I'm glad I went down to pick up my badge last night. I had a nice walk and chat with a chick. We meet in the parking deck and walked to the hotel together. I tried to be all impressive and show off by taking her to the registration area. They MOVED the bloody thing. She asked where it was and we found it. We got in and parted ways because we were in different lines.

The downside. She had a ring on her finger. I didn't see it for a long time. Didn't look right away. It was still fun.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where have you been? Goldmoon would like the backup.



Busy taking care of a newborn!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm glad I went down to pick up my badge last night. I had a nice walk and chat with a chick. We meet in the parking deck and walked to the hotel together. I tried to be all impressive and show off by taking her to the registration area. They MOVED the bloody thing. She asked where it was and we found it. We got in and parted ways because we were in different lines.
> 
> The downside. She had a ring on her finger. I didn't see it for a long time. Didn't look right away. It was still fun.



That should be like the first thing that you look for


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have fun! I would have liked to go, but not really feasible. Houndcon will prolly be fun as well, but a 15 hr drive with a 2 month old and a 2 yr old isn't very appealing either. I was actually considering it though until I realized that is the weekend my parents are flying in from San Diego to see Korbin. Oh well. There is always GenCon next year. There is pretty much no chance I'll be having a baby on opening day next year like I did this year.



I hoped you guys could have made it this year. I don't blame you for not wanting to make the trip with the kids. Enjoy the visit with your folks.


----------



## Aurora

Duty calls. Talk to you guys later


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> That should be like the first thing that you look for



It was an after thought. I mean how often do you meet a woman in the stairwell of a parking deck? One that doesn't try to mace you for looking at her. 

Like I said it was still nice to talk to her. She was really funny and we had a nice little banter going.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Duty calls. Talk to you guys later



Don't you two ever take a break? You just had a baby. 

Cya later.


----------



## fett527

Aeson said:
			
		

> It was an after thought. ...




K.


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Bamf*
> 
> How is everyone?




OMG ... ten pages to catch up on?

Okay then! Here goes!

Catch up program starting ... now!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Does anyone else smell sulfur?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> How old is too old to ask out on a date? What is the upper limit in age that you would ask out?




Now THIS is a problem I never have to worry thinking about....


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm much better now, food poisoning is nearly over. I got to chat to the girl I'm seeing last night too. It's a bit awkward cos she lives in America!
> 
> On that subject, she's three years older than me. I think that's my upper limit.




Good to hear the food poisoning is getting over and done with. That's no fun at all.


----------



## Mycanid

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Well, when I was 18, I was dating a 32-year-old woman.  And, she was the one who asked me out.  Given that I was only 18, had never really had a girlfriend, and she was hot (and a gamer), it sure seemed like the thing to do at the time.
> 
> In the end, the age difference was probably too great for it to work out long-term, but, boy, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> These days, I'm married (to a woman 2 years older than me), so answering the "what is the upper limit in age that you would ask out" question would just get me in trouble.




kenobi! Nice to see you in here!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I date myself all the time.  I am the only one who I am truly happy with.










O .... kay ...


----------



## Mycanid

fett527 said:
			
		

> You would have thought after everything else that's happened that you would have just left that alone.




fett! Heya! Nice to see you in here. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Mycanid

HellHound said:
			
		

> Greetings, Hive.
> 
> Seems I've been getting this odd error message when logging into CM for the past few days:





Hellhound! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NIce to see you in here again!


----------



## Mycanid

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning Hive! Have I already said that I love coffee ?
> 
> It's sunny in Brest ! (rare enough to deserve to be repeated) It's sunny!




And good ole Horacio too ... man ... I missed EVERYone the past few days.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

HellHound said:
			
		

> Morning Hive.
> 
> Today I have to finish off my submission to the Campaign Builder's Guide forums for their "A New Frontier" contest.
> 
> Oh yeah, and work.
> 
> Was woken up this morning by the kitten. My wife threw a beany baby horse at my face, and the kitten pursued it, overshot, and smacked right into my face - then hooked a claw into my lip and couldn't get it out.
> 
> My lip is somewhat swollen.




I will not ask whether or no it was a catastrophe ... I will not ask whether or no ....


----------



## Mycanid

HellHound said:
			
		

> My dog is 160 lbs.
> 
> I would REALLY not enjoy that.




Oy! That's one BIG DOG!


----------



## HellHound

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hellhound!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIce to see you in here again!




In where?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Worst thing that happens at my house is the cats puking.  Happens too frequently.




Hey there DM ... hows it going?  I think we have to get back on the ball with the PBeM....


----------



## Mycanid

HellHound said:
			
		

> In where?




In the hive my good sir! In the hive! 

How are you doing today eh?

I am just about to be invaded with about 200 plus people for the weekend. I will be one of the cooks ... I am taking a break doing nice "calm" things before everything explodes ... looking about in the hive and catching up.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> When I do work from home, I find that I actually tend to get more done. Not because of my level of discipline, but merely because there are fewer people distracting me regularly from the tasks at hand.
> 
> Admittedly the cat can be distracting, but since I can't have an actual conversation with her, it's not nearly as derailing as being interrupted by people with thumbs.




QFT warlock ... of course, technically I always work from home, so maybe it does not really count?  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Donkies are hip?  I'm not so sure.
> 
> P.S.  You can scent me?  Do I smell okay?  Not too much cologne?




Heya Hafrog! Long time no see ... been wondering how you are doing.... Things okay with you?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That could work. I do want to Parachute again....
> 
> "Oh my god look! Amazons are falling from the sky!"


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have mental images of all the Hivers. Im not sure about the accuracy of them but I use them.




Mine is prolly WAY inaccurate.  :\  Didn't I post a pic of me somewhere buried in all these pages???


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess if I had to try and visualize you, you come out looking a little bit like Amanda Tapping.  But it's more of a fuzzy generalization than a specific idea.
> 
> I'm fairly sure that Mycanid thinks I'm an actual frog.




What?    You sent me your pic some months back, remember ... hmm ... here it is!


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I don't buy waterfront property...Hurricanes, Tsunamis, smelly fish...bad news, if you ask me.




Just a minute! Some of it is very nice warlock! Sure, it is dangerous, but any property anywhere can be dangerous....


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What accent does a troll have? Did you go for Tolkienian Cockney accented Troll? Or something else? I always though a brooklyn accent would be interesting...




No!  A cockney accent is MUCH better for a troll ... brooklyn? No, no, no, no....


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Aeson can be frumpy at times. You need to cheer up more Aeson.




Whenever I try to cheer him up he says half of him wants to strangle me and the other half is grinning broadly.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of a Sean Connery accent for a troll. That would be cool.










Umm ... no, I don't think so.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wow, I just got a mental image of Aeson in the Robin Williams' Mrs. Doubtfire makeup...


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> We hates it! It blinds us, precious! We hates it! Forever!




I don't mind the sun that much (yeah, yeah, yeah ... I know: wierd coming from a myconid and all).


----------



## Mycanid

Ferret said:
			
		

> Hey y'all! I just opened up my student account with a fiendish plan to make money with an interest free over draft and a savings account.
> 
> Also Mia is online again!




Mia?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I know where I'm taking you to dinner when I come out to California.




Ah ha. I heard that! Do you have specific times yet?


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Done and Done.




 

NWN voice quotation?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't if I were you.  It might warp your fragile, innocent mind.




Nah ... he is one of the earliest of the hivers from what I have been told....


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Hey hivers!
> 
> Yay for my weekend finally arriving even if I'm going to spend all of it moving.
> 
> Gonna have to take an extra day off this weekend if they don't give it to me I'm starting to feel a little sick so I might just call off.




Been wondering when Bloosquig would log on again in the midst of all these pages.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm printing out my sign. I'm closing this puppy down at 3pm tomorrow and heading to DragonCon. I'm going down to Atlanta this evening to pickup my badge so I don't have to waste time doing it tomorrow.




Okay ... officially jealous.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Have fun! I would have liked to go, but not really feasible. Houndcon will prolly be fun as well, but a 15 hr drive with a 2 month old and a 2 yr old isn't very appealing either. I was actually considering it though until I realized that is the weekend my parents are flying in from San Diego to see Korbin. Oh well. There is always GenCon next year. There is pretty much no chance I'll be having a baby on opening day next year like I did this year.




THERE is Aurora ... wondering when YOU would chime in in here as well!


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Morning hivers, gonna be a busy day today gotta get everything packed and ready to move tommorow!
> 
> Wish me luck.




Oy. Moving is always a hard thing to do ... almost like having a tooth pulled.


----------



## Mycanid

Improved Flurry of posts! Woohoo!


----------



## Mycanid

Backup program ... ENDED!


----------



## Dog Moon

Holy crap dude!


----------



## Bloosquig

moving --- going along swimmingly

baby --- doesn't have chicken pox

hive --- flurry of mycanid posts.

All is well with the world.


----------



## Jdvn1

Moo


----------



## Bront

HellHound said:
			
		

> In where?



Who do you think you are, Dr. Midnight?

BTW, Mycanid, I believe we've been asked several times to not string togeather more than 5 posts at a time.  Either edit and put them togeather or just wait for others.  Help keep the hive, clean, fresh, and open 

Enough fo that downer stuff.  what's up hive?


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive   how is my favorite group of disfynctional friends doing?


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, Mycanid, I believe we've been asked several times to not string togeather more than 5 posts at a time.  Either edit and put them togeather or just wait for others.  Help keep the hive, clean, fresh, and open



Recently? I figured they didn't care anymore.

I like the new pic. New for me, anyway.


----------



## HellHound

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Moo




www.churchofmoo.com


----------



## HellHound

Bront said:
			
		

> Who do you think you are, Dr. Midnight?




Whoddat?



> Enough fo that downer stuff.  what's up hive?




Just got my hivemind implant upgraded. Shiny and new.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oy. Moving is always a hard thing to do ... almost like having a tooth pulled.





At least when a tooth is pulled you know where it is.  Anytime I move it takes weeks to figure out where I placed things......


----------



## Jdvn1

HellHound said:
			
		

> www.churchofmoo.com



 The Hivemind is and has always been a place of enlightenment.


----------



## Dog Moon

HellHound said:
			
		

> www.churchofmoo.com




Church of Moo2 would be more interesting.  


Sooo, who knows what Moo2 is?


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Church of Moo2 would be more interesting.
> 
> 
> Sooo, who knows what Moo2 is?




Master of Orion 2: Battle at Antares...

Silly...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Master of Orion 2: Battle at Antares...
> 
> Silly...




Hey, IIRC, last time someone said moo2, I believe at least one other person didn't know.  Mighta been Myc, not sure.


----------



## megamania

WHIZ! BOOM!

BANG! PHOOM!
That's How I clean my Room!






I'm bored.


----------



## megamania

nearly 3 hours later and still no activity here.....   buggers me!


Nothing new here.  Making homemade Chex mix, prepping for my last game with thecurrent gaming group.


I'm going to miss DnD every other weekend....


----------



## Bront

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Recently? I figured they didn't care anymore.
> 
> I like the new pic. New for me, anyway.



At least twice in the past 2 months or so, once by PK himself


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> WHIZ! BOOM!
> 
> BANG! PHOOM!
> That's How I clean my Room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bored.



I generaly find fire isn't a good tool for cleaning a room, but that's me.


----------



## Bront

HellHound said:
			
		

> Just got my hivemind implant upgraded. Shiny and new.



Sweet!  I'm jealous.  Mine still gets a fuzzy reception.


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet!  I'm jealous.  Mine still gets a fuzzy reception.



That's because the new models come out at GenCon.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Master of Orion 2: Battle at Antares...
> 
> Silly...



I might have that game around here somewhere.


----------



## Aeson

I'm having a great time at the Con.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I generaly find fire isn't a good tool for cleaning a room, but that's me.





FIRE IT UP!
FIRE IT UP!
FIRE IT UP!

YAH YAH YAH!


sigh.... maybe youre right


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm having a great time at the Con.





Awesome!


Is 4e over shadowing that con also?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> nearly 3 hours later and still no activity here.....   buggers me!




I was gaming today.  That's why I wasn't here.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm having a great time at the Con.



Which Con?


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> FIRE IT UP!
> FIRE IT UP!
> FIRE IT UP!
> 
> YAH YAH YAH!
> 
> 
> sigh.... maybe youre right



Yeah, and the wife is a bit more tolerant of the other method too.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> 
> Is 4e over shadowing that con also?



Not that I've noticed. It's not really a gaming con. There is gaming but not the main focus. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Which Con?



DragonCon. Local sci-fi/fantasy con. 37,000 people showed up this year. I'm disappointed I haven't seen Darth yet.


----------



## Bloosquig

Never been to a con I'll have to try to get to one in the near future.  It would be a fun thing to go do with some friends.


----------



## megamania

Sigh....

Today ended my bi-weekly gaming group.

What is funny is the one that had created the most issues had said he was trying to "fix" his life even before I announced the end of the group.   Felt bad cancelling it still.  Course, another player decided not to show up (again).

So, now I will work on something new... pick-up games vs campaigns to run at the semi-local game store.


As another note, even without the party fight and drug issue, it looks like I would have cancelled anyway.   Since my daughter is in junior high now soccer will take place on both Saturday and Sunday now.  I would have needed to move/ cancel the group anyway.


Anyway..... guess its all for the better.  Family comes first.


----------



## Bloosquig

Bummer man the death of a group is always a downer.  Well hopefully you'll get a new groove going at your local gaming store.  Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Never been to a con I'll have to try to get to one in the near future.  It would be a fun thing to go do with some friends.



It really is more fun with friends. You should come out for DragonCon.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> I might have that game around here somewhere.



Just played MoO2 again yesterday. Damn it's still good. Psilons kicks ass.


----------



## Blackrat

You know, I went and read this thread from the beginning before posting my first post in here.


----------



## megamania

..........  speaking of too much free time.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Bummer man the death of a group is always a downer.  Well hopefully you'll get a new groove going at your local gaming store.  Best of luck to ya!




thankyou


I heard they are doing a game appreciation day in November.   I'll be signing up for that shortly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You know, I went and read this thread from the beginning before posting my first post in here.




Wow, just wow.  Of course had I done that, I would have responded to everything I felt like responding to.  So yeah, I'd be quoting things like over a year old.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Nuff said




Agreed!  Guys. where's all the pics?


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Don't you need a topic of some sort before you ask for pics?




No, of course not.  The OP is a guy, so we already know what kind of pics he wants.


----------



## Dog Moon

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Just don't drink it. Kerosene tastes terrible. Trust me on this.




I'm not sure I want to know what sort of situation you were in that you were inspired to drink even the slightest amount of kerosene.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hello! The database crashed. We're running now with the Dec 28 database. Everything was lost, so I hope you have a copy on your hard drive or can use Google cache. :\
> 
> There are threads all over Meta about it.




Ooooo, I remember this.  The only cool thing was that I managed to hit 1k posts twice.  Other than that, it totally sucked.


----------



## Dog Moon

See?  If I went through all of the almost 600 pages of posts here, I would rack up a LOT of additional posts.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> ..........  speaking of too much free time.



Actually too much work time. Making sure an empty office-building doesn't catch fire gives one too much time to spend on the net. But that's what I get paid for, so one can't complain.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> See?  If I went through all of the almost 600 pages of posts here, I would rack up a LOT of additional posts.



Lucky me that you didn't do that. I would have had to spend another couple of weeks reading this thread.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Lucky me that you didn't do that. I would have had to spend another couple of weeks reading this thread.




Actually, I think I read the first couple of pages just to get a feel for the thread, but then as I saw that people and subjects changed so quickly, I figured there wasn't really much of a point to reading more.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I think I read the first couple of pages just to get a feel for the thread, but then as I saw that people and subjects changed so quickly, I figured there wasn't really much of a point to reading more.



Proves that you actually know what's best for your sanity, unlike me. I just noticed that this thread is actually worth 0.64 Crothians. With rough approximation. Just thought to share this impressively interesting tidbit of knowledge.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Proves that you actually know what's best for your sanity, unlike me. I just noticed that this thread is actually worth 0.64 Crothians. With rough approximation. Just thought to share this impressively interesting tidbit of knowledge.




I think as a whole, this thread will eventually surpass Crothian.  Although that says a lot that even a dozen people posting full time are having difficulties catching up to a single person!


----------



## Blackrat

Unless someone goes and whips up save Crothian movement and closes this thread before it gets to that point. I'm a doomsayer!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Unless someone goes and whips up save Crothian movement and closes this thread before it gets to that point. I'm a doomsayer!




Save the Crothian?  I really don't think he NEEDS saving.  Actually, I think WE'D have more supporters.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Save the Crothian?  I really don't think he NEEDS saving.  Actually, I think WE'D have more supporters.



That is probably true but my over-caffeinated brains tend to make up terrible prophesies. Sorry about that.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think as a whole, this thread will eventually surpass Crothian.  Although that says a lot that even a dozen people posting full time are having difficulties catching up to a single person!





Oh so true!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I think I read the first couple of pages just to get a feel for the thread, but then as I saw that people and subjects changed so quickly, I figured there wasn't really much of a point to reading more.





Ever so true


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Actually too much work time. Making sure an empty office-building doesn't catch fire gives one too much time to spend on the net. But that's what I get paid for, so one can't complain.





ah-  security personal.


Certainly are harder jobs out there.   At least it seems you don't have the graveyard shift.


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone is out Bar B Qing or the such.   I'm cutting up the trees that fell near the house.  Some of them impede on the oil delivery man so I want them gone before I have to remove them or else.


Wife and daughter are kayaking.

My son wants desperately to see either 300 or Legend of Boggie Creek.  One violent, one will scare him.  (age 9)  decisions decisions.....

Tonight we will eat out for once.  Benson's in Eaglebridge NY I think.  Good place to eat.

Later.....


----------



## Bloosquig

I'm at work but with limited time to post so everyone have a good labor day!    

Yeah and my internet at my new apartment is down for now so no posting from home.


----------



## megamania

I thought I would be working today at the store but nope.....


'course instead I'm working at home.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mmmmmmmmm, Benadryl.


----------



## Wereserpent

Blah


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?




Doing a little typing, listening to music, and talking with a friend on AIM.  Chillin' before my three-day weekend ends with my going to sleep.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Doing a little typing, listening to music, and talking with a friend on AIM.  Chillin' before my three-day weekend ends with my going to sleep.



What are you listening to?


----------



## Bloosquig

Yay!  I've regained my connection to the internet!

My hive fix can now recommence.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What are you listening to?




Random music.  I just can't stand there to be silence.  It causes songs to get stuck in my head and for me to start singing pieces of songs randomly, something nobody wants.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yay!  I've regained my connection to the internet!
> 
> My hive fix can now recommence.



[aol]Me too.[/aol]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Random music.  I just can't stand there to be silence.  It causes songs to get stuck in my head and for me to start singing pieces of songs randomly, something nobody wants.



The happens to me as well. I like to listen to albums though. Listening to Shania: Come on Over right now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The happens to me as well. I like to listen to albums though. Listening to Shania: Come on Over Right Now.




I think there's only like 3 albums in existence that I could actually listen to from start to finish.  I never buy full albums anymore because too frequently do I end up spending like 15$ on one or two songs.  What makes it even annoying if buying a disc is that it's difficult to switch up.  You end up spending lots of time switching songs/albums even on a 5-cd player to find songs you actually like.

Purchasing single songs is the win.
Purchasing entire albums is the suck.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Purchasing single songs is the win.
> Purchasing entire albums is the suck.



Yuppers, gotta agree. I pretty much stopped purchasing albums 6 years ago. I'll ocassionally buy one, but it is usually old music (70s, 80s, early 90s).


----------



## kenobi65

Hey, we're on page 747!

[SteveMiller]Big ol' jet airliner[/SteveMiller]

Or, as it actually sounds:
Big ol' Jed had a light on...



Boeing jet airliner trivia:

The correct way to pronounce the designation of a Boeing passenger jet is:
Seven-four-seven

not:
Seven-forty-seven


----------



## Dog Moon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Boeing jet airliner trivia:
> 
> The correct way to pronounce the designation of a Boeing passenger jet is:
> Seven-four-seven
> 
> not:
> Seven-forty-seven




True, but that just doesn't roll off the tongue in the same way, is the problem.

And you guys need to change your posts to 50 per page.  That way we can all be on the same page... literally!

On p. 598.


----------



## kenobi65

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And you guys need to change your posts to 50 per page.  That way we can all be on the same page... literally!
> 
> On p. 598.




Heh...didn't even consider that.  I'm on 40-per-page, which, AFAIK, is the default (or, at least, I don't think I've changed my settings on that).


----------



## Dog Moon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Heh...didn't even consider that.  I'm on 40-per-page, which, AFAIK, is the default (or, at least, I don't think I've changed my settings on that).




I THINK 40 is the default, though I've seen places where 10 is.  Went to a forum one time - don't remember which one it was - where you had 10 posts per page.  Man, the totally drove me crazy.  I don't even know WHY that would be an option.  Who would seriously use that?

I use 50 cause it's the most posts I can get per page.  If they had an option for 100, I would probably do that as well.  Actually, my internet is probably fast enough that if I could, I was choose ALL on one page, though loading this thread would get totally ridiculous.


----------



## Bloosquig

How many pages can a thread get before it breaks?  Somewhere in the thousands isn't it?  Or is there no conceivable limit to a thread's "event horizon"?


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> How many pages can a thread get before it breaks?  Somewhere in the thousands isn't it?  Or is there no conceivable limit to a thread's "event horizon"?




I don't think anyone really knows.  From what I hear, there used to be a general limit when people thought a thread too long because it messed with the database or something.  [There's a reason why long threads were made into new threads, though I don't remember the details specifically at ALL].

Since this is no longer the case, I'm not entirely sure there IS a limit.  This is probably the longest thread and it's still doing fine so I think if someone DOES find a limit, it will be us.


----------



## Blackrat

To the limit and beyond!


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> ah-  security personal.
> 
> 
> Certainly are harder jobs out there.   At least it seems you don't have the graveyard shift.




Luckyly. I did a month of landfill shift once. Maybe the most boring month of my life. Atleast now I have a computer with me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Bront said:
			
		

> At least twice in the past 2 months or so, once by PK himself



 Wow, crazy. Why does anyone care? For people who claim that postcount means nothing, some mods/admins sure seem concerned about it.


----------



## Bloosquig

Wow, well to infinity and BEYOND then!   lol    

Oh, and good morning hivers.


----------



## Ferret

Hey everyone! Hows the hive today? I got up hideously late today, serves me right for chatting online till 5 AM.... And Now I'm going to pack stuff to head off to Tae Kwon Do.

Cya!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hivers!


----------



## Ferret

Had my first TKD session in 3 weeks, (absence due to food poisoning and meeting up with people) Went well. I only seemed to forget some of the patterns. I wasn't much less fit, than I thought I would be. <--bad grammar... :\


----------



## Mycanid

Sorry about that Bront ... I had asked this before and thought that if I was catching up it was okay to post multiple posts like that. Was it PC that told me that?

But if you all would prefer no more flurry of posts I will submit.


----------



## Ferret

I tend to trawl through and compile my catchings up. I'll use the Size tag is it tidies things up.

I do think the flurry of posts is a bit..hmm, disruptive.


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm bored.


----------



## Blackrat

G'd morning Hive.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm bored.




Me too.


----------



## Ferret

Me three. But Morning anyhow!


----------



## Blackrat

Ohhh come on. There's currently 1375 other users online. Why is this whole site so quiet?


----------



## Blackrat

Now it jumped to 1395


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning hive!


----------



## Ferret

All we seem to get in here are the good mornings and the good nights!


----------



## kenobi65

Ferret said:
			
		

> All we seem to get in here are the good mornings and the good nights!




Good mid-afternoon, then.


----------



## Ferret

*Facepalm* you know what I mean!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ferret said:
			
		

> *Facepalm* you know what I mean!



How goes it Ferret?


----------



## Dog Moon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Good mid-afternoon, then.




Heh.  Oy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  Oy.



Whats happening Dog Moon?


----------



## Ferret

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How goes it Ferret?



It goes well, been trying to learn some spanish....Not much has been happening though =/ I should be sorting some of my stuff to take to uni though. Going to my cousin's (down the road) for her birthday tomorrow!


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening Dog Moon?




Just got home about 10 minutes ago.  Need to go in early tomorrow to finish the payroll.  I wish people were paid monthly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening Dog Moon?




And how about yourself?


----------



## Dog Moon

I'm so loooooooonely, I'm missster looooooonely!


----------



## Bloosquig

Ah, don't be lonely buddy.  Old Bloo is lurking here.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Ah, don't be lonely buddy.  Old Bloo is lurking here.




Hey, how's it going?


----------



## Bloosquig

Pretty good getting ready for one last extra long day before my weekend starts.  Got a bbq planned at a buddies tommorow so that should be fun.  What's going on with you?


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Pretty good getting ready for one last extra long day before my weekend starts.  Got a bbq planned at a buddies tommorow so that should be fun.  What's going on with you?




I was totally already asleep when you posted this, so THAT'S what was going on with me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happenin' then, hive?


----------



## Goldmoon

No one is ever here it seems.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No one is ever here it seems.....




I am....but then, I'm installing software on the programmer's computer at work...so it's a little different time frame for me today...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No one is ever here it seems.....



Hiya


----------



## Goldmoon

Why Hello there Aeson ans TOW.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why Hello there Aeson ans TOW.




Greetings...how goes?


----------



## Goldmoon

Just Peachy! I was on MtGO yesterday. I looked but you werent there.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No one is ever here it seems.....




It's been like that for the last few days or something.  I think maybe 4e ate the others.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's been like that for the last few days or something.  I think maybe 4e ate the others.




Hello there "other" Moon. I'm not sure about 4E yet. I'm reserving judgement till I can read rules for myself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Just Peachy! I was on MtGO yesterday. I looked but you werent there.




I was on Lord of the Rings Online yesterday with some friends...

Doh!

I'm usually on MtGO on Tuesdays...

Ah well, one of these days...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello there "other" Moon. I'm not sure about 4E yet. I'm reserving judgement till I can read rules for myself.




I'm watching, but am rather non-plussed. Months before this I came to the conclusion what I want in a ruleset, and will be running with a combo of True20 and the Omni System in the future.

But first I need to kill off the characters in my 13 yr old run...BWAhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's been like that for the last few days or something.  I think maybe 4e ate the others.



We waited for Goldmoon to come online.


----------



## The_Warlock

I just noticed someone actually post something on one of my subscribed threads...and there she was...

It's damned boring watching Windows XP do a repair install....


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello there "other" Moon. I'm not sure about 4E yet. I'm reserving judgement till I can read rules for myself.




I'm excited about the idea of a new edition now that I've heard a few things about it, but I don't get into the discussions because I don't really see much of a point.  I glance at the rumors, but I'm one of those probably few people who are more interested in waiting and looking for myself instead of trying to guess what it's gonna be like from all the rumors and 'probably's'.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm excited about the idea of a new edition now that I've heard a few things about it, but I don't get into the discussions because I don't really see much of a point.  I glance at the rumors, but I'm one of those probably few people who are more interested in waiting and looking for myself instead of trying to guess what it's gonna be like from all the rumors and 'probably's'.




I applaud thee! (clapping follows)


----------



## Goldmoon

Do any of you hivers play the FFXI MMORPG?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We waited for Goldmoon to come online.




Its nice to be wanted.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do any of you hivers play the FFXI MMORPG?




Nope. One of my friends did for a while, but gave up after a while because none of the rest of us played, and his luck provided nothing but gold farmers and yahoos who wanted to group with him.

And some of my circle of friends won't touch Sony games after they butchered SWG.


----------



## Bloosquig

MtGO?  Magic the Gathering Online?  I have an account on there but I haven't even opened it in a long while.  We should do some gameage sometime.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its nice to be wanted.





Preach it, sister...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its nice to be wanted.



 


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do any of you hivers play the FFXI MMORPG?



I don't play any MMORPGs anymore. Too much money.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> MtGO?  Magic the Gathering Online?  I have an account on there but I haven't even opened it in a long while.  We should do some gameage sometime.




Sure, My screenname is "Theholyavenger"


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nope. One of my friends did for a while, but gave up after a while because none of the rest of us played, and his luck provided nothing but gold farmers and yahoos who wanted to group with him.
> 
> And some of my circle of friends won't touch Sony games after they butchered SWG.




Ive been playing it for almost 2 years now. I'm hooked.


----------



## The_Warlock

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> MtGO?  Magic the Gathering Online?  I have an account on there but I haven't even opened it in a long while.  We should do some gameage sometime.




That is in fact, the MtGO in question!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Preach it, sister...




Can I get an AMEN!?!?


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> MtGO?  Magic the Gathering Online?  I have an account on there but I haven't even opened it in a long while.  We should do some gameage sometime.



Is it free?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive been playing it for almost 2 years now. I'm hooked.




Cool beans. What's your favorite part?

A couple of my friends and I ended up in the Lord of the Rings MMO, it's low-key, nice graphics, good quest writing - and a couple of us were willing to buy lifetime accounts for $200 up front so we never have to pay a monthly fee again as long as the game exists.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Can I get an AMEN!?!?




I'd rather get A Woman....chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it free?




$10 for an account, which gives you $10 to buy digital card packs...enough to kinda make a crappy deck.

There's no fee to play, but you have to pay to buy the digital cards.

I lucked out, about 7 of us went in together, and shared the cost of buying someone's account who was leaving the game. We all pitched in about $40, and were able to share a trove of over 3500 cards. Eases the the not-real cards sucker punch.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it free?




Technically, no. You pay 10 bucks to open an account but you get 10 bucks in free cards.


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like you're looking for each other. :\


----------



## Aeson

I don't want to spend money. I'm poor.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'd rather get A Woman....chuckle



Me too...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Cool beans. What's your favorite part?
> 
> A couple of my friends and I ended up in the Lord of the Rings MMO, it's low-key, nice graphics, good quest writing - and a couple of us were willing to buy lifetime accounts for $200 up front so we never have to pay a monthly fee again as long as the game exists.




I love playing my Dragoon.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too...




Northampton....Smith college...plenty and to spare...chuckle...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I love playing my Dragoon.




Sounds like the epitome of heavy duty beatitation...nifty!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do any of you hivers play the FFXI MMORPG?




I used to play WoW for a couple of months.  Only started cause a couple of my friends were playing.  Got tired of it like 1 week before the end of my 3 mo. subscription.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're looking for each other. :\




Huh? Oh, pish posh, you and the sad faces...keep pouting and a bard is gonna come along and {Censored for the Whole Family} on it.

Lighten ze uppen ze..chuckle


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Cool beans. What's your favorite part?
> 
> A couple of my friends and I ended up in the Lord of the Rings MMO, it's low-key, nice graphics, good quest writing - and a couple of us were willing to buy lifetime accounts for $200 up front so we never have to pay a monthly fee again as long as the game exists.




Dang, I didn't know that idea existed for ANY MMORPG.  Neat idea.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sounds like the epitome of heavy duty beatitation...nifty!




Its semi-faithful to the oldschool Final Fantasy Dragoon. I tried my last quest today and failed. I'm going to try again tonight.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me too...




Me three!


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang, I didn't know that idea existed for ANY MMORPG.  Neat idea.




Yup. If you preordered, you got the $200 pricing. Anybody now can do it for $300. Not really a deal so much anymore.

Though they have a referral program, now, and the first 5 people a preorder founder refers and who make a retail account get founder pricing options (the $200 lifetime account, or $9.99 monthly payment rather than the industry standard $14.99)


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Me three!




CAN'T SAY IT HERE.....(sets fuse to explode later)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its semi-faithful to the oldschool Final Fantasy Dragoon. I tried my last quest today and failed. I'm going to try again tonight.




Well, then I wish you good luck, m'lady!

I have solved the mysterious network executable problem here at work, so it's time to head home and have some leftover pepperoni/hamburg/garlic/feta pizza....

If I don't see you all later this evening...good chatting, hopefully will catch you soon....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> CAN'T SAY IT HERE.....(sets fuse to explode later)




I'm thinking it too....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, then I wish you good luck, m'lady!
> 
> I have solved the mysterious network executable problem here at work, so it's time to head home and have some leftover pepperoni/hamburg/garlic/feta pizza....
> 
> If I don't see you all later this evening...good chatting, hopefully will catch you soon....




Awwww dont go.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm thinking it too....




Hrm, I must be missing something.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awwww dont go.




It's nice to be wanted....chuckle...   

Don't worry, we'll catch up again soon.

But, the cat needs attention to...and I'm HUNGRY.

Take care lass!

Cya everybody...


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, I must be missing something.




Count to _three_, and it might come to you....

Now, really...later all...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It's nice to be wanted....chuckle...
> 
> Don't worry, we'll catch up again soon.
> 
> But, the cat needs attention to...and I'm HUNGRY.
> 
> Take care lass!
> 
> Cya everybody...




My cat needs attantion too


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Count to _three_, and it might come to you....
> 
> Now, really...later all...




I think he can _manage_ to figure it out.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think he can _manage_ to figure it out.




Crap, this is probably one of those things I should get, but for some reason can't and if told what's up, would like smack my head and say "How the Heck did I not notice that?!?"...


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Crap, this is probably one of those things I should get, but for some reason can't and if told what's up, would like smack my head and say "How the Heck did I not notice that?!?"...




He was implying a threesome lol.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> He was implying a threesome lol.




Oh.  Hah.  I thought that was too obvious and was looking for something deeper than that.  Apparently, I was wrong; there was nothing deeper than that.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh.  Hah.  I thought that was too obvious and was looking for something deeper than that.  Apparently, I was wrong; there was nothing deeper than that.



They're both kinda shallow.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My cat needs attantion too



*makes will save*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> They're both kinda shallow.




Aeson, on the other hand, is too deep for the pool.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My cat needs attantion too




Well, feel free to email me if you'ld like to discuss proper care
and attention... I know you have the email address...  

For some reason, I don't see this an an adequate venue for 
prolonged discussion of the vagaries of animal caretaking. ;P


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *makes will save*




With this, TOW, I don't think Aeson is QUITE as deep as you might think.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, feel free to email me if you'ld like to discuss proper care
> and attention... I know you have the email address...
> 
> For some reason, I don't see this an an adequate venue for
> prolonged discussion of the vagaries of animal caretaking. ;P




Why not, we've discussed proper care of my donkey in depth in here.


----------



## The_Warlock

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> With this, TOW, I don't think Aeson is QUITE as deep as you might think.





Point for Dog Moon!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> They're both kinda shallow.




I'm not shallow....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Why noe, we've discussed proper care of my donkey in depth in here.




That's animal husbandry... creatures of the feline persuasion require a completely different touch...

chuckle


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's animal husbandry... creatures of the feline persuasion require a completely different touch...
> 
> chuckle




Yes we do. Much diferent care and feeding and Im hungry.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes we do. Much diferent care and feeding and Im hungry.




See, that's what I mean. The details of feeding a hungry carnivore are just too much for the stomach of some. Let me know if you'd care to dicuss the finer points in alternative forum...chuckle.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, that's what I mean. The details of feeding a hungry carnivore are just too much for the stomach of some. Let me know if you'd care to dicuss the finer points in alternative forum...chuckle.




Heehee, thats a CM topic isnt it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heehee, thats a CM topic isnt it?




At the VERY least....too bad I don't have a CM account...


----------



## Aeson

You can take it to Bront.org. A site I actually go to some times.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> At the VERY least....too bad I don't have a CM account...




Me either but I may be ready to jump in there.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can take it to Bront.org. A site I actually go to some times.




I just made an account there.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me either but I may be ready to jump in there.




If not, there's always standard IM clients...I run a teamspeak server myself...email...

From what I've heard of CM, it actually doesn't interest me...even if lovely ladies are taking the plunge...chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just made an account there.




Hmm, she's on the move....prowling, perhaps...?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Me either but I may be ready to jump in there.



You had one.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You had one.




I did? I never activated it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hmm, she's on the move....prowling, perhaps...?




Nah, I'm just broadening what I'm willing to discuss in good fun.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, I'm just broadening what I'm willing to discuss in good fun.




Well, I made an account as well, though public forums...I mean, really...what will we stoop to next...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, I made an account as well, though public forums...I mean, really...what will we stoop to next...




The idea of public has always piqued my curiousity

I always use "Dummy" email addresses when registering on forums though. My real email address is a very, very closely guarded secret.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The idea of public has always piqued my curiousity
> 
> I always use "Dummy" email addresses when registering on forums though. My real email address is a very, very closely guarded secret.




That's what secondary and tertiary accounts are for...discourse with safety...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's what secondary and tertiary accounts are for...discourse with safety...




LOL, I have about 9.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> LOL, I have about 9.




See! I don't know what you are worried about with that many... chuckle.


----------



## Aeson

Bront has a chat room as well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bront has a chat room as well.




Ooooo that might be fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See! I don't know what you are worried about with that many... chuckle.




I've been stalked both online and in real life. Neither ended well so Im a little paranoid.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I've been stalked both online and in real life. Neither ended well so Im a little paranoid.




It wasn't me.  I swear!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It wasn't me.  I swear!



It was me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ooooo that might be fun.



It is. You should try it some time.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It is. You should try it some time.




Maybe I will


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I've been stalked both online and in real life. Neither ended well so Im a little paranoid.




Makes sense, then. No worries.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Makes sense, then. No worries.




Im just cautious....


----------



## Aeson

Dogmoon you're missing the party in the chat room.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dogmoon you're missing the party in the chat room.




DOGPILE in the chatroom!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> DOGPILE in the chatroom!




*joins in.  closes eyes and leaps!*


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *joins in.  closes eyes and leaps!*




Were waiting.....lol


----------



## Dog Moon

*cool slow motion action jumping scene*


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *cool slow motion action jumping scene*




too slow lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> too slow lol




*speeds up suddenly, completely caught off balance, runs into a wall, hurts head, and falls to the ground*


----------



## Goldmoon

Get in here DM, the waters warm and were drinking Mojitos....


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Get in here DM, the waters warm and were drinking Mojitos....




*splash*

I could probably go on like that for a while.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wait, and who is this 'we' you speak of?  I wasn't drinking Mojitos and as far as I can tell, it's only you and me.  Is someone hiding in here?  Is there *gasp* a lurker I don't know about drinking Mojitos with you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, and who is this 'we' you speak of?  I wasn't drinking Mojitos and as far as I can tell, it's only you and me.  Is someone hiding in here?  Is there *gasp* a lurker I don't know about drinking Mojitos with you?




Were in the Bront.org chat room. TOW, aeson and I and the conversation is weird. I need backup.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were in the Bront.org chat room. TOW, aeson and I and the conversation is weird. I need backup.




Backup?? Hey now!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Were in the Bront.org chat room. TOW, aeson and I and the conversation is weird. I need backup.




Ah.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Backup?? Hey now!




heehee


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ah.




Come on over dog.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Come on over dog.



and leave your clothes behind.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> and leave your clothes behind.




Sorry, I'm leaving them on my body.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> and leave your clothes behind.




Please, for the love of all that's holy (and unholy), do not follow his directions...


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Please, for the love of all that's holy (and unholy), do not follow his directions...




I'm naked!


----------



## Goldmoon

I got naked when everyone left lol


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I got naked when everyone left lol




Wrong, I'm still here.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn. I was here like 12 hours and everything was dead. Now 12 hours later I come back and the thread has advanced by 4 pages. Nobody likes me.


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sure, My screenname is "Theholyavenger"



Not Goldmoon?


----------



## Bront

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn. I was here like 12 hours and everything was dead. Now 12 hours later I come back and the thread has advanced by 4 pages. Nobody likes me.



Might be the user name


----------



## Blackrat

Bront said:
			
		

> Might be the user name



If you're referring to that tiny little accident during the dark ages, it wasn't really us, it was just propaganda. Really. Blink, blink.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm beginning to understand the line "Hive is dead"


----------



## Horacio

_That is not dead which can eternal lie. And with strange aeons even death may die._


----------



## Horacio

Or maybe yes...


----------



## Goldmoon

Were not dead, we just sleep a lot lately.


----------



## Horacio

Sleeping, that's a good idea!


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Sleeping, that's a good idea!




Eh, not for another 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hey there DM


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey there DM




Hey.  Having trouble with my printer.  Called Dell.  Talked to an Indian woman who transferred me to the wrong place where the American guy transferred me to the CORRECT place.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> _That is not dead which can eternal lie. And with strange aeons even death may die._



Did you just call me strange?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey.  Having trouble with my printer.  Called Dell.  Talked to an Indian woman who transferred me to the wrong place where the American guy transferred me to the CORRECT place.




Yay for me.  Should get a replacement printer some time next week.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yay for me.  Should get a replacement printer some time next week.



Yippy


----------



## Bront

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to understand the line "Hive is dead"



There was a time where it took days to fill up a page.  That's when I started this thread.

This is nothing.

[shamelessplug] Though it appears a lot of people are poking their heads in at www.bront.org [/shamelessplug]


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you just call me strange?



I did.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I did.



I didn't ask you.


----------



## Ferret

Hey guys! And Gals too, and other. Just did a TKD demonstration which was fun! Someone managed to kick a chunk out of the block of wood they kicked, went flying. Best bit was when we all did a pattern in time with each other.  

What has everyone been up to?


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't ask you.



Like that's stoped me before


----------



## megamania

Missed me?

I will be not be around much for a while.   On top of my usual fun and fanfare I have a new crisis to deal with.

My sister was given a phonecall by the trailer park that my mother stays at in florida.  There were reports of strong animal smells.

She flew down.

disaster.

I knew her health had worsened but I had no idea.  She has Parkinsons.  To add to that it appears she had a minor strike..... about two years ago.  She has let the dogs and cat crap in the trailer for a long time.   Food is rotting everywhere.  I.....


well..... my brother is flying down Wednesday to help.  I had spoken to my mother about moving in with us several times this year.  It was obvious by our weekly phonecalls she was in trouble but was very hush about it.

Anyhow....she is moving in next week.

I guess it was meant to be with my cancelling the gaming group.  I will be cleaning out my room (30x15) to make into her apartment.


Anyhoooo..... I am rambling.....

I'll be around....


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Like that's stoped me before



I know. :\


----------



## Aeson

Wow, Mega. That's some major crap. You're doing the right thing by taking her in. Remember that.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> There was a time where it took days to fill up a page.  That's when I started this thread.
> 
> This is nothing.
> 
> [shamelessplug] Though it appears a lot of people are poking their heads in at www.bront.org [/shamelessplug]



We were using your chat room. Speaking of which. Do you think you can turn off the profanity filter?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We were using your chat room.




Yeah, the problem with using that is that it doesn't increase our post count.  You need to make it so that whenever we talk on the chat, the sentences are transferred over to EnWorld.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> We were using your chat room. Speaking of which. Do you think you can turn off the profanity filter?



I was unaware it was on.   

I'll see what I can do when I get home.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, the problem with using that is that it doesn't increase our post count.  You need to make it so that whenever we talk on the chat, the sentences are transferred over to EnWorld.



You could just post on Bront.org...

That's kind of the idea... to get people interested in going there....


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, the problem with using that is that it doesn't increase our post count.  You need to make it so that whenever we talk on the chat, the sentences are transferred over to EnWorld.



What we were talking about would make Rel blush. I don't think it would be allowed past the censors here. That's why we were there in the first place.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I was unaware it was on.
> 
> I'll see what I can do when I get home.



Thanks. We could find creative ways around it. We're too lazy for that.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> You could just post on Bront.org...
> 
> That's kind of the idea... to get people interested in going there....




Eh, it's just me.  I don't even browse WOTC's forum.  One place for me.  My not going to your site has nothing to do with your site.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> What we were talking about would make Rel blush. I don't think it would be allowed past the censors here. That's why we were there in the first place.




Makes sense.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, no posts all day.


----------



## Bloosquig

I was at a wedding all weekend it was pretty nice.  It was a friend of my wife's getting hitched but she was a real sweet gal so I'm happy for her.  

Also got some pics of the baby done at a fancy photo place and those turned out pretty good.  Got some pretty nice one's of him.    

And we're getting hammered with adsites and random spam so we got something lurking in here.      I've been trying to pin it down with various virus scans but it keeps on going strong.  Anyone have any good idea's about killing it dead in it's tracks?


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, no posts all day.



FOOTBALL!!!!1!!1!!ONEHUNDREDELEVENTEEN!!!1!


----------



## Blackrat

What's up Hivers? I got me a new computer, I got me a new computer, tralalalaa. Um. You did not see me doing that. Right? I would never sing in public. Okay, okay, not anymore.


----------



## Dog Moon

Cool.  New computers are always neat.


----------



## Dog Moon

Anyone see the thread in which you aren't supposed to say Gish?  Threads like that make me think that some people take things WAY too seriously.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh sweet!  I just noticed that I was the one who got the 30,000th post in this thread.  Woohoo!


----------



## Blackrat

Hi DM! Yeah. I've been totally hyped all weekend. Although it took me about 4 hours to get it connected to the web. Luckily my bro is way smarter when it comes to computers than me. Eventhough I need to translate all the english words for him first.


----------



## Bloosquig

***  Tumbleweed  ***

Wow been dead almost a full day.

****************************************

Today's post brought to you by the rainbow of colors available from your monitor.  Your welcome.


----------



## Dog Moon

There's so many colors in the rainbow, so many colors in the morning sun.  So many colors in the FLOWER, and I see every one.

*anyone recognize this old song?*


----------



## Dog Moon

G'morning!

*echo, echo, echo*

*watches the tumbleweeds float by*


----------



## Dog Moon

Good afternoon, ladies and ge- wait, I'm the only one here.  

Hrm... lala woohoohoohoo.  *Dances*


----------



## Bloosquig

The hive has been very quiet lately.  There a holiday or something I missed Dog Moon?   :\


----------



## Wereserpent

I have been busy with school stuff lately.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> ***  Tumbleweed  ***
> 
> Wow been dead almost a full day.
> 
> ****************************************
> 
> Today's post brought to you by the rainbow of colors available from your monitor.  Your welcome.




Sorry about that ... been crazy busy of late ... will get back into the swing of things no doubt


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> The hive has been very quiet lately.  There a holiday or something I missed Dog Moon?   :\




Of course it could just be that we are bwoing our head in silence to pray for what happened on this day some years ago too...


----------



## megamania

Update time-

Still not sure what is happening with my mother.  Sister is there cleaning still.  My brother goes down tommorrow.  I have taken a Leave of Absence (from Mack anyway) to get things set here.  The updated state of my mother suggests she is healthier than first thought.   She may just be extremely depressed so moving up here would be the best thing for her.


I have spent the past three days cleaning, cleaning and dismantleing my hobby room.  It pains me to pack up and litterally bury much of my comic and DnD stuff but she is more important.

Hope everything is going well for everyone else.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> The hive has been very quiet lately.  There a holiday or something I missed Dog Moon?   :\




If there has been, no one's told me about it either.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Of course it could just be that we are bwoing our head in silence to pray for what happened on this day some years ago too...




It's not just today though that people have been quiet.


----------



## Bloosquig

Good point about the whole 9/11 thing and other then that I guess school and whatnot appears to be the main culprits.

And good luck with your mom Mega it sounds like she's doing a little better so that's a pleasant thing to hear.


----------



## Dog Moon

You know, I like Nip/Tuck and everything, but there's too much...gayness...in it.  No offense, but there's a lot of guy butt and chest.  I could totally do without seeing a guy butt every like 3-4 eps.

In case you're wondering, season 4 arrived on Monday.


----------



## Ferret

Hey guys, hows things? I see people are talking more!

Myself, I'm rather annoyed. Someone who I was talking to from america, and getting quite friendly with (to the point of saying we were in a relationship, and planning meeting up next year) turns out to be married, and Lying about A LOT of the stuff she's told me, like doing a degree in chemistry, working as a pharmacist and *many* other things. She's said she's on a training course (which finishes this Saturday), so I've not confronted her yet. But what the hell do I say to her? I mean besides, we're finished and why did you do it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Sounds irritating, Ferret. 

Well, sounds like you have the basics about what to say. Beyond that, why say anything more? Move on with life, and don't let a liar get you down...


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> Hey guys, hows things? I see people are talking more!
> 
> Myself, I'm rather annoyed. Someone who I was talking to from america, and getting quite friendly with (to the point of saying we were in a relationship, and planning meeting up next year) turns out to be married, and Lying about A LOT of the stuff she's told me, like doing a degree in chemistry, working as a pharmacist and *many* other things. She's said she's on a training course (which finishes this Saturday), so I've not confronted her yet. But what the hell do I say to her? I mean besides, we're finished and why did you do it?



Wow!   Warlock is right it sounds like you have what you need to say. Go with that and try to move on. Also you can ask Goldmoon to kick her ass for you. I'll be happy to video tape it and sell send you a copy.


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> I mean besides, we're finished and why did you do it?



Ouch.

Of course, the number one problem will be that if she couldn't be honest about anything else, the odds of getting a real explanation as to what the hell she was thinking are practically zero.  I doubt you'll ever really know what she was up to.  I've never understood why lying about yourself on the internet was such a prevelant activity.  If you want to maintain your privacy, that's one thing.  But just say nothing then.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> 
> Of course, the number one problem will be that if she couldn't be honest about anything else, the odds of getting a real explanation as to what the hell she was thinking are practically zero.  I doubt you'll ever really know what she was up to.  I've never understood why lying about yourself on the internet was such a prevelant activity.  If you want to maintain your privacy, that's one thing.  But just say nothing then.



Says the guy that claims to be rich.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Says the guy that claims to be rich.



Heh.  Who's to say I'm not?    

All depends on your definition of rich.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Wow!   Warlock is right it sounds like you have what you need to say. Go with that and try to move on. Also you can ask Goldmoon to kick her ass for you. I'll be happy to video tape it and sell send you a copy.




Ill get my sword.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill get my sword.....




This I'll pay to see.... 

My scythe doesn't have a long enough reach to hit California...oh well...spectator it is...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heh.  Who's to say I'm not?
> 
> All depends on your definition of rich.




From the sounds of it...richer than me...so that counts..


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> From the sounds of it...richer than me...so that counts..



See, that's the meaning I use.

I don't have to be richer than Donald Trump, just richer than everyone else I hang out with.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heh.  Who's to say I'm not?
> 
> All depends on your definition of rich.



I'm to say.  





			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ill get my sword.....



Now we're talkin.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See, that's the meaning I use.
> 
> I don't have to be richer than Donald Trump, just richer than everyone else I hang out with.




Ooooh, zing....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> This I'll pay to see....
> 
> My scythe doesn't have a long enough reach to hit California...oh well...spectator it is...



I will be selling copies of the tape. 19.95.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm to say.



Well I'll forward you a copy of my next tax return, shall I?

Sans SS#, of course.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I will be selling copies of the tape. 19.95.



I'll take a dozen.

Give them out as Christmas presents.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'll take a dozen.
> 
> Give them out as Christmas presents.



You got it.

By purchasing our videos you're automatically enrolled in our video of the month club. The next months selection is Gamers Gone Wild.


----------



## Goldmoon

Well, I'm sure all of you make more than me so I want a cut of the video profits. 25% sounds about right.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure all of you make more than me so I want a cut of the video profits. 25% sounds about right.



I make nothing. I make less than nothing. I owe far more than I take in. The homeless guy on the corner makes more than I do. 

I'll gladly cut you in. It's only fair.


----------



## Ferret

No need for violence  , this does mean I will be single when I go off to university now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ferret said:
			
		

> No need for violence, this does mean I will be single when I go off to university now.




Its not about the violence, it's about me making money now. I'll stab for hire if need be.


----------



## hafrogman

Ferret said:
			
		

> No need for violence, this does mean I will be single when I go off to university now.



If there's one thing that I've learned from watching too many movies, it's that there's ALWAYS a need for violence.

And gratiuitous sex.


Goldmoon + Sword + Another Woman = best of both worlds.


----------



## The_Warlock

Ferret said:
			
		

> No need for violence, this does mean I will be single when I go off to university now.





That's not necessarily a bad thing...if relationships have taught me one thing...cherish your single time...chuckle


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure all of you make more than me so I want a cut of the video profits. 25% sounds about right.




Remember, less clothes = more profit...

He'd probably give you 75% if all you wore was a mask to protect your identity.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

>




Holy *^%&$%&#$%&!

That game store is one town over...

Egad! GSP!!!!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's not necessarily a bad thing...if relationships have taught me one thing...cherish your single time...chuckle



And don't forget enjoying the university hotties.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Holy *^%&$%&#$%&!
> 
> That game store is one town over...
> 
> Egad! GSP!!!!



I noticed it was in MA but I didn't know how far it might be from you.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> ...if relationships have taught me one thing...cherish your single time...chuckle



Interesting. . . because if being single has taught me one thing, it's to find someone and hold on for dear life.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Remember, less clothes = more profit...
> 
> He'd probably give you 75% if all you wore was a mask to protect your identity.




Hmmmm, how much we talking here?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Interesting. . . because if being single has taught me one thing, it's to find someone and hold on for dear life.




Personally, I miss having a girlfriend.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, how much we talking here?




Well, he could definitely charge more per tape, so that's got to be a tripling of profits if you are a tough negotiator (swords not allowed in the meeting).


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Interesting. . . because if being single has taught me one thing, it's to find someone and hold on for dear life.




But I've tended to have psychopaths attracted to me...so hanging on for dear life was NOT the preferred option.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I noticed it was in MA but I didn't know how far it might be from you.




Yeah, I know some of those folks simply by appearance - and one by aura of odeur....not my preferred gameshop to visit.

Good selection of games; creepy people...even for gamers


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, he could definitely charge more per tape, so that's got to be a tripling of profits if you are a tough negotiator (swords not allowed in the meeting).




I can be a tough B**** when I need to.   Two tours in Iraq taught me that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Personally, I miss having a girlfriend.




So do I, but I enjoy the lack of drama and the freedom inherent in being single...

I'll find a stable, non-insane woman before I die, and then I'll change my tune.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So do I, but I enjoy the lack of drama and the freedom inherent in being single...
> 
> I'll find a stable, non-insane woman before I die, and then I'll change my tune.




I hate sleeping alone. I miss Karen. *sigh*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can be a tough B**** when I need to.   Two tours in Iraq taught me that.




Oooh, handfighting....you could charge for a tape of the negotiations process, too...4.99 bonus...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooh, handfighting....you could charge for a tape of the negotiations process, too...4.99 bonus...




Now theres an idea. Maybe I could put out a series. Amazons gone wild!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I hate sleeping alone. I miss Karen. *sigh*




I thought you DIDN'T like to share the sleeping accomodations. OR was that a change wrought by the switch?

But why sigh about the past that's done and gone? Set your sights high, and forward. Learn from the past and move on. I have no doubt in your capabilities to attract a good partner. Apply those Iraq Tour lessons, and forge ahead. Go get'er!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Now theres an idea. Maybe I could put out a series. Amazons gone wild!




Exactly. Now, as this was an extended concept I offered via consultation, as my fee, I'd like to get a free copy, or perhaps option sitting in on any of the filming.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I thought you DIDN'T like to share the sleeping accomodations. OR was that a change wrought by the switch?
> 
> But why sigh about the past that's done and gone? Set your sights high, and forward. Learn from the past and move on. I have no doubt in your capabilities to attract a good partner. Apply those Iraq Tour lessons, and forge ahead. Go get'er!



I think you need to go on a speaking tour.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I thought you DIDN'T like to share the sleeping accomodations. OR was that a change wrought by the switch?
> 
> But why sigh about the past that's done and gone? Set your sights high, and forward. Learn from the past and move on. I have no doubt in your capabilities to attract a good partner. Apply those Iraq Tour lessons, and forge ahead. Go get'er!




I miss the warmth I guess. I got used to snuggeling at night.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you need to go on a speaking tour.




Nah, I'd get an audience of stupid people, and it would go downhill from there right fast...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, I'd get an audience of stupid people, and it would go downhill from there right fast...



I can understand that.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Exactly. Now, as this was an extended concept I offered via consultation, as my fee, I'd like to get a free copy, or perhaps option sitting in on any of the filming.





I can swing a free copy of each volume for you. I'll even autograph them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I miss the warmth I guess. I got used to snuggeling at night.




So, go get a new snugglebuddy(buddette? budderina? betty?)! Stop chatting with us and canvas the area, standard spiral search pattern - find the hot chicks, hand out your number. 

Go on...get a move on!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can swing a free copy of each volume for you. I'll even autograph them.




Mrow!!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mrow!!



Down, kitty.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So, go get a new snugglebuddy(buddette? budderina? betty?)! Stop chatting with us and canvas the area, standard spiral search pattern - find the hot chicks, hand out your number.
> 
> Go on...get a move on!




Its not that easy I'm afraid. Its pretty tough for me to meet women being in the Military and all. Its not like I can go and advertise.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Mrow!!




Easy tiger!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Down, kitty.




Back off, man. I'm a scientist...




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Easy tiger!




What? Even my masseuse likes the fact that I'm the only man she knows that purrs...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not that easy I'm afraid. Its pretty tough for me to meet women being in the Military and all. Its not like I can go and advertise.




Then you have to look into avenues with a certain level of initial anonymity...there are personal ads which can cater to specific needs without just dumping an obvious number in the paper or online...and you are practiced at layering the double-blinds. 

And you met someone somewhere before...there have to be similar opportunities out there in the wide world...and if they are considered prurient by the far right, then they are probably easily found with Google.  

Vive la Informacion Age!!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Back off, man. I'm a scientist...



Studying the mating habits of the Air Force Amazons? 



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What? Even my masseuse likes the fact that I'm the only man she knows that purrs...



Creeepppyyy.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Then you have to look into avenues with a certain level of initial anonymity...there are personal ads which can cater to specific needs without just dumping an obvious number in the paper or online...and you are practiced at layering the double-blinds.
> 
> And you met someone somewhere before...there have to be similar opportunities out there in the wide world...and if they are considered prurient by the far right, then they are probably easily found with Google.
> 
> Vive la Informacion Age!!




Yes, I am well practiced at hiding.    I'm sure I'll find someone. The Starbucks girl didnt pan out. She wasnt hitting on me. I was a little embarassed.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Studying the mating habits of the Air Force Amazons?




Shhh! It's a secret...I won't let my research fall into the wrong hands...I have a chipper shredder, and I'm not afraid to use it.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Creeepppyyy.




Not in comparison to other people out there in the great wide world...(thus using a hafrogman-like benchmark - not with regard to HIS level of creepiness, but rather in a similar manner to his richness)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, I am well practiced at hiding.    I'm sure I'll find someone. The Starbucks girl didnt pan out. She wasnt hitting on me. I was a little embarassed.



At least you tried. You could still end of with a new friend.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, I am well practiced at hiding.    I'm sure I'll find someone. The Starbucks girl didnt pan out. She wasnt hitting on me. I was a little embarassed.




But you asked, which is all about self-confidence. So, keep an eye out, and now you have a better idea about what doesn't constitute hitting on you. 

And like I said, pursue alternative avenues... 

And see if there is a sister city in CA to MA's Northampton - maybe they'll have a similar population orientation if they are sisters. chuckle


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Shhh! It's a secret...I won't let my research fall into the wrong hands...I have a chipper shredder, and I'm not afraid to use it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you tried. You could still end of with a new friend.




She said she was flattered and that I was pretty but I think she was creeped out and just being nice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She said she was flattered and that I was pretty but I think she was creeped out and just being nice.




Well, if you go back for coffee, and she makes sure to send other barristas to block for her - she was creeped out.

If she just gets your coffee and you can banter - she was just caught off guard.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But you asked, which is all about self-confidence. So, keep an eye out, and now you have a better idea about what doesn't constitute hitting on you.
> 
> And like I said, pursue alternative avenues...
> 
> And see if there is a sister city in CA to MA's Northampton - maybe they'll have a similar population orientation if they are sisters. chuckle




I'm sure I can check out San Francisco. Problem is Im leaving In December and perhaps earlier. I don't want to wail until Next year to start seriously looking but Im not sure I'd be comfortable with the "Frends with benefits" relationship.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> She said she was flattered and that I was pretty but I think she was creeped out and just being nice.



I don't think she would say those things if that is the way she felt.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, if you go back for coffee, and she makes sure to send other barristas to block for her - she was creeped out.
> 
> If she just gets your coffee and you can banter - she was just caught off guard.




Thats not a half bad idea.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats not a half bad idea.




I'm FULL of not half-bad ideas...

Of course, it also means I'm full of half BAD ideas.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm FULL of not half-bad ideas...
> 
> Of course, it also means I'm full of half BAD ideas.




You take the good you take the bad you take them both and there you have.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm sure I can check out San Francisco. Problem is Im leaving In December and perhaps earlier. I don't want to wail until Next year to start seriously looking but Im not sure I'd be comfortable with the "Frends with benefits" relationship.




I can definitely understand that point of view...but then, you have to decide what you want, how soon, and how committed...sometimes it's worth jumping back in the saddle after a fall...but it's been my experience, personal and vicarious, that after a break that involved very strong emotions, simpler connections and less committed interactions are better for figuring out what you want and how to get it, rather than trying to jump headfirst into another deep relationship.

Psychologically speaking, it's even generally considered less than ideal to rush back into a dedicated relationship without a rebound or just having single time to repair your personal mental shields.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You take the good you take the bad you take them both and there you have.......




Wow, the 80's strike back...ow, ow, initiating memory purge...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I can definitely understand that point of view...but then, you have to decide what you want, how soon, and how committed...sometimes it's worth jumping back in the saddle after a fall...but it's been my experience, personal and vicarious, that after a break that involved very strong emotions, simpler connections and less committed interactions are better for figuring out what you want and how to get it, rather than trying to jump headfirst into another deep relationship.
> 
> Psychologically speaking, it's even generally considered less than ideal to rush back into a dedicated relationship without a rebound or just having single time to repair your personal mental shields.




So youre suggesting a one night stand with a random hottie?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wow, the 80's strike back...ow, ow, initiating memory purge...




There's a time you got to go and show you're growin' now you know about.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So youre suggesting a one night stand with a random hottie?




I'm not suggesting anything...however, if there's filming involved, I'd like to cite my option for a copy or backroom viewing. 

Actually, it's not a horrible idea, but only if it meshes with your personality and personal ethics. I'm not suggesting you do something contrary to your personal outlook. Maybe that would be good. Maybe you just need to find people of similar interest and orientation to hang out with, get to know people outside of the connotations of the dreaded word "relationship". Maybe have a great send off to guam with no strings attached...

That depends entirely on how you want to proceed, I've just rarely seen getting back into a full blown relationship right after a breakup work out well, regardless of gender and orientations. That's all.

So, don't sit and twiddle your thumbs, but don't put your head in the dragon's maw either.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So youre suggesting a one night stand with a random hottie?



*ahem*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> There's a time you got to go and show you're growin' now you know about.......




Anti-Sitcom shields are up, and holding, Captain. We are receiving a weird transmission about "Trudy"...

Block that...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *ahem*




Let me guess: Youll be in your bunk?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Anti-Sitcom shields are up, and holding, Captain. We are receiving a weird transmission about "Trudy"...
> 
> Block that...



When the world never seems to be livin up to your dreams And suddenly you're finding out 
the Facts of Life are all about you


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> When the world never seems to be livin up to your dreams And suddenly you're finding out
> the Facts of Life are all about you




Perspective...it's a wonderful thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm not suggesting anything...however, if there's filming involved, I'd like to cite my option for a copy or backroom viewing.
> 
> Actually, it's not a horrible idea, but only if it meshes with your personality and personal ethics. I'm not suggesting you do something contrary to your personal outlook. Maybe that would be good. Maybe you just need to find people of similar interest and orientation to hang out with, get to know people outside of the connotations of the dreaded word "relationship". Maybe have a great send off to guam with no strings attached...
> 
> That depends entirely on how you want to proceed, I've just rarely seen getting back into a full blown relationship right after a breakup work out well, regardless of gender and orientations. That's all.
> 
> So, don't sit and twiddle your thumbs, but don't put your head in the dragon's maw either.




Well, the whole woman experience is still fairly new to me. Im not sure how'd I'd do with a one night stand. I guess it would depend on the woman....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Let me guess: Youll be in your bunk?



I think he was suggesting that he was a random hottie.

Back to the subject of lying about yourself on the internet. . .


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think he was suggesting that he was a random hottie.
> 
> Back to the subject of lying about yourself on the internet. . .



Don't make me slap you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't make me slap you.



But it'd be so much fun.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think he was suggesting that he was a random hottie.
> 
> Back to the subject of lying about yourself on the internet. . .




I cant speak to the hottie part since Ive never seen him but he's not random.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But it'd be so much fun.



If you're into that sort of thing, I can work with that.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Don't make me slap you.




Girls slap.....well, most girls anyway. I'm not a slapper.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Girls slap.....well, most girls anyway. I'm not a slapper.



It depends on what you use to slap with.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant speak to the hottie part since Ive never seen him but he's not random.



Randomness is over rated.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It depends on what you use to slap with.




the flat of my blade?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Randomness is over rated.




Tell that to Gelroos


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tell that to Gelroos



Galeros is over rated.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Galeros is over rated.



Indeed.  He should be PG-13 at most.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> the flat of my blade?



Close enough


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, the whole woman experience is still fairly new to me. Im not sure how'd I'd do with a one night stand. I guess it would depend on the woman....




Well, naturally, that's expected. But like I said, it doesn't have to be that kind of connection - it depends entirely on what you want or need right now, vs what you might want or need a year from now after done a tour in the mid-pacific. 

Maybe it's a pick-up...maybe it's just meeting people of the outlook you are exploring...with no imminent physicality...

But that's for you to decide...I just wouldn't use your impending shift to a new station as a reason to rush anything deep and committed...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed.  He should be PG-13 at most.




LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tell that to Gelroos




Gelroos? Isn't that a drow wizard in a novel with a face full of acid burns...?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed.  He should be PG-13 at most.




I don't know, given some of the words he uses, even out of context, some communities might call for NC-17...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, naturally, that's expected. But like I said, it doesn't have to be that kind of connection - it depends entirely on what you want or need right now, vs what you might want or need a year from now after done a tour in the mid-pacific.
> 
> Maybe it's a pick-up...maybe it's just meeting people of the outlook you are exploring...with no imminent physicality...
> 
> But that's for you to decide...I just wouldn't use your impending shift to a new station as a reason to rush anything deep and committed...




Oh, I have no intention of rushing into a relationship, thats for sure. My heart is still a little broken.

Im not sure what I need, I have a lot of conflicting emotions right now. Im sure Ill sort them out.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Gelroos? Isn't that a drow wizard in a novel with a face full of acid burns...?




Well he wasnt the original one but yes, he took his place.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, I have no intention of rushing into a relationship, thats for sure. My heart is still a little broken.
> 
> Im not sure what I need, I have a lot of conflicting emotions right now. Im sure Ill sort them out.



Then it sounds like you still need some time to yourself.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oh, I have no intention of rushing into a relationship, thats for sure. My heart is still a little broken.
> 
> Im not sure what I need, I have a lot of conflicting emotions right now. Im sure Ill sort them out.




Well, then I'd say the best thing is go out and meet people...test the waters as it were, have fun... you do know how to have fun, right?  

Live your life and use that as a guide to sorting them out, without letting them hold you back.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well he wasnt the original one but yes, he took his place.




Heh...more points on the cool-o-meter....

Actually, no, wasn't Gelroos the name of the original? It was the house devir one that took his place...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Then it sounds like you still need some time to yourself.




Its not that easy, I'm lonely. See the problem?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not that easy, I'm lonely. See the problem?



I see the problem all too well. Trust me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not that easy, I'm lonely. See the problem?




Guinness Cheescake...that should make you forget the lonely for a while....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Heh...more points on the cool-o-meter....
> 
> Actually, no, wasn't Gelroos the name of the original? It was the house devir one that took his place...




Youre right Gelrous Hun'net was the original and Alton D'evir took his place with the help of Masoj I believe, who owned Guenhwyvar.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre right Gelrous Hun'net was the original and Alton D'evir took his place with the help of Masoj I believe, who owned Guenhwyvar.




Ding! Been awhile since I've read those...but that's the right assortment of backstabbers and betrayers...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Guinness Cheescake...that should make you forget the lonely for a while....




Then I would be fat and drunk.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ding! Been awhile since I've read those...but that's the right assortment of backstabbers and betrayers...




My favorite book series....


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not that easy, I'm lonely. See the problem?





Its not the same but you have us at EN World.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Its not the same but you have us drooling over you at EN World.



FIFY


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> Its not the same but you have us at EN World.




I like that I can be myself and talk freely here and no one judges me. I dont really have anyone else to talk to.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> FIFY




Awww, thanks Aeson. Thats sweet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then I would be fat and drunk.




But you wouldn't notice you were lonely!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, thanks Aeson. Thats sweet.




Except for the drool...(hands out bibs)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like that I can be myself and talk freely here and no one judges me. I dont really have anyone else to talk to.



No one here is in a position to judge anyone. We don't sit at a bench in a court room. We're not God. 

You're one of us and welcome to say what ever you want.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But you wouldn't notice you were lonely!




Youre probably right but my P.T. scores would go to pot.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like that I can be myself and talk freely here and no one judges me. I dont really have anyone else to talk to.




Just another reason to go out and make some connections and acquaintances outside the normal circles so you have more people to talk with and be yourself.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, thanks Aeson. Thats sweet.



We all do our part for each other. A little ego boost never hurts.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> FIFY





I am largely illiterate to internet abbreviations.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one here is in a position to judge anyone. We don't sit at a bench in a court room. We're not God.
> 
> You're one of us and welcome to say what ever you want.




Unless it would offend grandma...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're not God. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> But I'm on a mission for it just the same


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one here is in a position to judge anyone. We don't sit at a bench in a court room. We're not God.
> 
> You're one of us and welcome to say what ever you want.




In that case......rubber baby buggy bumpers.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre probably right but my P.T. scores would go to pot.




Actually, wouldn't they just go to your donkey?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Just another reason to go out and make some connections and acquaintances outside the normal circles so you have more people to talk with and be yourself.




Man TOW youre full of good advice today.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I am largely illiterate to internet abbreviations.......



Fixed It For You. You should see that a lot at CM.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Actually, wouldn't they just go to your donkey?




Probably, Im trying not to feed him though....


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I am largely illiterate to internet abbreviations.......



FIFY = Fixed It For You.

He edited your post to be closer to "the truth".


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Actually, wouldn't they just go to your donkey?



We have a donkey reference. We can all go home now.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> But I'm on a mission for it just the same



You're on a mission from Gawd?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FIFY = Fixed It For You.
> 
> He edited your post to be closer to "the truth".



Tis the truth, so say us all.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have a donkey reference. We can all go home now.



Ass.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> In that case......rubber baby buggy bumpers.




Peter picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Man TOW youre full of good advice today.




I'm always full of it.    People just rarely listen.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'm always full of it.



Yup.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have a donkey reference. We can all go home now.




It always comes down to my ass......


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yup.




You beat me to it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It always comes down to my ass......




That's the hope, anyway....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It always comes down to my ass......



We could talk about Warlocks ass but I don't think it would be the same.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You beat me to it.




Someone had to say it...I mean, hell, I set it up and everything...would've been a shame to waste it...


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> We could talk about _Warlocks_ ass but I don't think it would be the same.




Plural?! I don't have clones you know. Cuz if I did, I would so take over the world...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We could talk about Warlocks ass but I don't think it would be the same.




Probably not....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Probably not....




I would hope not...it's a completely different animal...


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You're on a mission from Gawd?




Maybe more of a test.....


In the past 9 years I have dealt with-

cancer
diabeties
long time infidelity
suicide attempt
finiacial disasters
working two full time jobs
and now my mother's possible mental / health breakdown where she will be moving in with me shortly.

Its been a crazy few years.....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Plural?! I don't have clones you know. Cuz if I did, I would so take over the world...



You could take JDVN1's place. He doesn't come around much anymore. 

You don't give Goldmoon crap about not using apostrophes.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You could take JDVN1's place. He doesn't come around much anymore.
> 
> You don't give Goldmoon crap about not using apostrophes.




Yeah, but I'm not you, and you aren't Goldmoon...faulty comparison...

And I'm not that other person with the unpronouncable alphanumeric name...


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It always comes down to my ass......





I plead the 5th but there are MANY comments I wish to make on this subject.....


but what do you expect?  I'm a dirty middle-aged man whom never gets enough.......


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Maybe more of a test.....
> 
> 
> In the past 9 years I have dealt with-
> 
> cancer
> diabeties
> long time infidelity
> suicide attempt
> finiacial disasters
> working two full time jobs
> and now my mother's possible mental / health breakdown where she will be moving in with me shortly.
> 
> Its been a crazy few years.....




Oy. Have you considered changing your name to Job, because damn that's a heaping helping of the steaming piles.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> I plead the 5th but there are MANY comments I wish to make on this subject.....
> 
> 
> but what do you expect?  I'm a dirty middle-aged man whom never gets enough.......




Well, Im a dirty, approaching middle aged woman who doesnt get enough.....


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oy. Have you considered changing your name to Job, because damn that's a heaping helping of the steaming piles.



He doesn't need another job. He has two already.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im a dirty, approaching middle aged woman who doesnt get enough.....



A match made in cyberspace.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im a dirty, approaching middle aged woman who doesnt get enough.....




Ok, so does that mean we should get a firehose and wash you two down?


----------



## Aeson

I am so bored. I want to go home. This day will never end.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, so does that mean we should get a firehose and wash you two down?




Hardly, heh. I have amazing self control.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hardly, heh. I have amazing self control.....




But you said you were dirty. That sounds like it needs a thorough sudsing...


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oy. Have you considered changing your name to Job, because damn that's a heaping helping of the steaming piles.





When renewing our vows I did mention Job.   So yeah.......   But I'm here out of spite.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Im a dirty, approaching middle aged woman who doesnt get enough.....





We have lots in common then   


now if this was CM..... I would embarrass myself .....possibly.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But you said you were dirty. That sounds like it needs a thorough sudsing...




Ok, just for you Ill take a long bubble bath tonight.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, so does that mean we should get a firehose and wash you two down?






......sounds..... almost good.  fluids....wet....pressure.....extreme.......


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> We have lots in common then
> 
> 
> now if this was CM..... I would embarrass myself .....possibly.




I can't get my CM account to work. I never get the verification Email....


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> We have lots in common then
> 
> 
> now if this was CM..... I would embarrass myself .....possibly.



That's what we have Bront's chat room for.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But you said you were dirty. That sounds like it needs a thorough sudsing...





This is not helping anything.....   it is getting my imagination going!  I assume it is outside with bright sunlight .....    I'm also thinking Goldmoon is wearing sunglasses.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, just for you Ill take a long bubble bath tonight.




MY EMAIL IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURES!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I can't get my CM account to work. I never get the verification Email....




This is the problem with a 37-triple-double blind safety net of interlinked nested emails...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, just for you Ill take a long bubble bath tonight.









And so Goldmoon can see it. I'll attach it.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, just for you Ill take a long bubble bath tonight.






warm water....soft music.....


bums!  now you have me going!  Where's the wife?!?!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> warm water....soft music.....
> 
> 
> bums!  now you have me going!  Where's the wife?!?!



I promise I have no idea where she is.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's what we have Bront's chat room for.





CM and Bront's place both run painfully slow for me.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> CM and Bront's place both run painfully slow for me.



Sucks to be you.  


I kid cause I love.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> This is not helping anything.....   it is getting my imagination going!  I assume it is outside with bright sunlight .....    I'm also thinking Goldmoon is wearing sunglasses.




Well, I'm in the control tower but I am wearing sunglasses.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> I kid cause I love.





I beat people over the head with bats because the ATM told me too...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> This is the problem with a 37-triple-double blind safety net of interlinked nested emails...




Its only like 6 or so....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> And so Goldmoon can see it. I'll attach it.




Have TOW draw it lol.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> warm water....soft music.....
> 
> 
> bums!  now you have me going!  Where's the wife?!?!




Yep, and six feet three inches of naked amazon! I want to find someone with my body sometimes....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I promise I have no idea where she is.




I could be evil there, in fact, I feel little horns sprouting from my head as we speak....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its only like 6 or so....




That's plenty of safety between you and sending me pictures of the bubble bath....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I could be evil there, in fact, I feel little horns sprouting from my head as we speak....



I'm sure you could be. Please don't


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Have TOW draw it lol.




I already said I'd draw pictures, but no more freebies without reference photos...

And no, reference photos of other people don't count...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Have TOW draw it lol.



He needs source material to draw from.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That's plenty of safety between you and sending me pictures of the bubble bath....




In your dreams....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm sure you could be. Please don't




I'd never do that.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I already said I'd draw pictures, but no more freebies without reference photos...
> 
> And no, reference photos of other people don't count...




I'm still considering it. (A pic of me, not one of me in a bubble bath.)


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm still considering it. (A pic of me, not one of me in a bubble bath.)




But what if it was of a bubble bath warrioress?  chuckle

Well, let me know...the pencil awaits details....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'd never do that.



Thank you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm still considering it. (A pic of me, not one of me in a bubble bath.)



*ahem*


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm in the control tower but I am wearing sunglasses.





and the sun sparkles on the glass, hair and your lip balm......   




must....clear.....my mind.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> In your dreams....




Nope, I'm in IT, 6 emails is plenty of silly forwarding to protect indirect communication avenues without having access to warrants or illegal NSA letters....so, your protection isn't just protective in my dreams...

Now about those bubblebath pics...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But what if it was of a bubble bath warrioress?  chuckle
> 
> Well, let me know...the pencil awaits details....




I dont take my sword in the tub....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> *ahem*




It would be made public Aeson.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont take my sword in the tub....




Why not? Give it a good rubbing with oil and it'll be fine in the water...


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> and the sun sparkles on the glass, hair and your lip balm......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> must....clear.....my mind.




No lip balm today.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Why not? Give it a good rubbing with oil and it'll be fine in the water...




I dont want to poke myself in the tub.....


----------



## megamania

I've been known to draw.......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont want to poke myself in the tub.....




Isn't that one of the best places to....nevermind....

And on that note...Work is done...

I'm outta here....

Good luck, GM. 
Maybe I'll catch you on MtGO at some point...


----------



## Aeson

No fair. He gets to go home.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont want to poke myself in the tub.....



Two nuns in their bath.

One says, "Where's the soap?"
The other says, "Yes, it does, doesn't it?"


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Two nuns in their bath.
> 
> One says, "Where's the soap?"
> The other says, "Yes, it does, doesn't it?"


----------



## megamania

Buggers.... appears the crash EN World had a few years ago lost my drawings I had here.... :\


----------



## Aeson

Warlock leaves and takes Goldmoon with him.


----------



## Horacio

Wow, Hive is hot this times !

It reminds me of very similar teasing here some years ago... 

Man, I feel old now


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Warlock leaves and takes Goldmoon with him.




Nope, I had airplanes to take care of and crew relief. Im going home now. Actually Im going to go wash my car and go golfing maybe.


----------



## Aeson

Sure leave me here with a frog, horny toad and a Frenchman.    

Actually it's almost time for me to leave. I'm gonna get ready. Later everyone.


----------



## Horacio

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure leave me here with a frog, horny toad and a Frenchman.
> 
> Actually it's almost time for me to leave. I'm gonna get ready. Later everyone.



 Frenchman? Frenchman? I can stand such an insult! 

I'm no French, I only live here 

I am a Spaniard, and a proud one 

And I'm goinf to leave too, I need to sleep


----------



## Bloosquig

Cya everyone have a good day doing whatever your doing.    

Looks like when I turn my back the hive goes nuts with activity.  Sneaky...


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Cya everyone have a good day doing whatever your doing.
> 
> Looks like when I turn my back the hive goes nuts with activity.  Sneaky...





Yup.  That's us....sneaky.   



I'm baaaaack.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sure leave me here with a frog, horny toad and a Frenchman.
> 
> Actually it's almost time for me to leave. I'm gonna get ready. Later everyone.





and the horny toad left but returned.

Just got off the phone with my brother.   Mom refuses to move in.  My entire life is on hold.


This is getting bad.   I tore about my room for her to move in and now she isn't!   ....or maybe later.   Worse yet.  I can't set up but I currently have a 1/2 room with most of the important stuff (DnD and comics) packed and stored.


ah well......


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, I had airplanes to take care of and crew relief. Im going home now. Actually Im going to go wash my car and go golfing maybe.





Airplanes are important.


Wash car..... seems you do that a lot!

golf.......  oye..... a golfer........


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> Wow, Hive is hot this times !
> 
> It reminds me of very similar teasing here some years ago...
> 
> Man, I feel old now





38 going onto 98.  Gotta go.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> Frenchman? Frenchman? I can stand such an insult!
> 
> I'm no French, I only live here
> 
> I am a Spaniard, and a proud one
> 
> And I'm goinf to leave too, I need to sleep



At least you're not British.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Cya everyone have a good day doing whatever your doing.
> 
> Looks like when I turn my back the hive goes nuts with activity.  Sneaky...



That's the way it happens. We wait for the pretty lady to come and go. It's all about timing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Was that one player the DM or something?  Just wondering cause in our group, it's big enough that if one person can't make it, we can continue to game.  If TWO are missing though, that kinda ruins it.




Nope. It was a small group for that particular game and he was the "deal-breaker" as to whether we game or not... We usually game if we have 2/3rds of the group. But in this case, his character was needed to continue the module or we wouldn't be able to get thru it. One of those times the rogue is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you're not British.



Oi!

I heard that!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Darth, we need to figure out a way to meet this weekend. I'll be down at Dragon*Con Friday afternoon.




Bummer it didn't work out. Maybe better luck next year... I work Autographs (associated with the Walk of Fame).

 I went down Thurs, by later that evening was ready to do Arc of Lightning on two dumbasses who were working the outside of the Hyatt and made us wait over a half hour just to unload our luggage! And making me move the car 3 times. I was also peeved at the fact on Sun night I had to walk all the way around the hotel, despite having a hotel key.   I'll bet that we may not be staying at the Hyatt next year..... 

The crowds were just too much. I heard that guest writer John Ringo suggested that they cap the membership if they're just going to use the hotels for con space next year....

It was a fun con otherwise. Got to hear Erik Estrada tell people to "get the f     out of the WOF at closing time one evening...   

Just got back late Mon night from Disney World. Still tired and trying to recuperate.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just found out a cousin of mine died today. I haven't seen him in many years. Not since I was a kid. He had cerebral palsy. He died of pneumonia because he didn't want to take anymore medicine. I never got to know him very well. He lived in another state and we could only see him from time to time. It's still sad to hear.




That's sad to hear. My condolences.

I had to deal with the death of my uncle right before leaving for vacation. Didn't leave much time to pack.... He died, presumably from diabetic complications. He'd already lost both legs, one above and the other below the knee due to wounds not healing properly (side effect of diabetes) and had been in declining health since then.


----------



## Dog Moon

Guess what?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> He was 53. Lived all his life in wheelchairs. Always being taken care of by others. When his mother died a few years ago he was put in a home. I think he was ready to move on. I don't blame him.




I can't say I blame him either.... Nursing homes sucketh majorly. They mistreat paitients like you wouldn't believe. If you don't "ride their ass" they'll do whatever it takes to do shortcuts in patient care.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Guess what?



you're a bunny rabbit.


----------



## Aeson

thanks Darth. It's not easy when family passes. My mom had a scare with her older sister this week. They had to give her a pace maker. 

I was in the walk of fame on Saturday. I must have missed you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> My cat needs attantion too





And I made a smart comment to a friend of mine who flirted with a feline character while at Disney (and she flirted back) about that being the best [cat] he'd ever have....

Maybe you'll find another person to remedy the "situation"....


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Guess what?



Chicken Butt!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> We were using your chat room. Speaking of which. Do you think you can turn off the profanity filter?




Somebody really needing to "let the 'french' fly all over the place a bit"?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Chicken Butt!



Your guess was better than mine.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, the problem with using that is that it doesn't increase our post count.  You need to make it so that whenever we talk on the chat, the sentences are transferred over to EnWorld.




Not sure how that'd work.... being separate servers and maybe different message board software too..... :shrug:


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> FOOTBALL!!!!1!!1!!ONEHUNDREDELEVENTEEN!!!1!




I only saw the last quarter of the Dallas game Sunday night. Had to watch ESPN to check the Panthers.... Wouldn't have gotten a live game down there in Orlando unless they played either the Jaguars or the Bucs. Maybe the Dolphins.... 

I do hope they really bust the Patriots' collective asses over this cheating thing. I'm really frickin' sick of seeing Tom Brady's ass over every magazine and all over the news. Enough with sucking his donkey and focus on someone else more worthy of focusing on.

Hope that Bills player Everette (not sure of first name) makes a recovery from his serious spine injury.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> What's up Hivers? I got me a new computer, I got me a new computer, tralalalaa. Um. You did not see me doing that. Right? I would never sing in public. Okay, okay, not anymore.




I know I don't. Just call me Milli Vanilli.   I know I can't sing so why should I torture the public?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You know, I like Nip/Tuck and everything, but there's too much...gayness...in it.  No offense, but there's a lot of guy butt and chest.  I could totally do without seeing a guy butt every like 3-4 eps.
> 
> In case you're wondering, season 4 arrived on Monday.




Either they're actually gay or it's supposed to appeal to the female demographic.... I wouldn't know as I've never seen the show.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ferret said:
			
		

> Hey guys, hows things? I see people are talking more!
> 
> Myself, I'm rather annoyed. Someone who I was talking to from america, and getting quite friendly with (to the point of saying we were in a relationship, and planning meeting up next year) turns out to be married, and Lying about A LOT of the stuff she's told me, like doing a degree in chemistry, working as a pharmacist and *many* other things. She's said she's on a training course (which finishes this Saturday), so I've not confronted her yet. But what the hell do I say to her? I mean besides, we're finished and why did you do it?




Man, that just sucks. Goes to show you can't trust most people on the internet.... especially on chat sites. Or yahoo.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure all of you make more than me so I want a cut of the video profits. 25% sounds about right.




I dunno about that.... I work fast food. 'Nuff said. Aeson runs his own biz which takes alot of cash flow to operate.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ferret said:
			
		

> No need for violence  , this does mean I will be single when I go off to university now.




She's military. Trained for violence.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Its not about the violence, it's about me making money now. I'll stab for hire if need be.




Goldmoon=Ferengi


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> you're a bunny rabbit.




Actually, I WAS gonna say Dog Moon is here, but I got side-tracked by my watching the next episode of Nip/Tuck.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you're into that sort of thing, I can work with that.




He could visit that one booth at Dragoncon that sold whips and such.... and were demonstrated on a guy named "Cowboy".


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I WAS gonna say Dog Moon is here, but I got side-tracked by my watching the next episode of Nip/Tuck.



I wondered what happen to you. You come in with your guessing game then take off.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one here is in a position to judge anyone. We don't sit at a bench in a court room. We're not God.
> 
> You're one of us and welcome to say what ever you want.




We're all equal here. Moreso than in the real world.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Youre probably right but my P.T. scores would go to pot.




Then you'd be about the same as the rest of us....  :\


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He could visit that one booth at Dragoncon that sold whips and such.... and were demonstrated on a guy named "Cowboy".



so are you coming back to Atlanta for Frolicon?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We're all equal here. Moreso than in the real world.



True.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It always comes down to my ass......




You expected less from a bunch of Cro-Magnon males?     


It's either that or talk of boobs....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> We could talk about Warlocks ass but I don't think it would be the same.




Men don't have much ass to make it worth talking about....


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's either that or talk of boobs....



*perk*

Hello?  Boobs?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> and the horny toad left but returned.
> 
> Just got off the phone with my brother.   Mom refuses to move in.  My entire life is on hold.
> 
> 
> This is getting bad.   I tore about my room for her to move in and now she isn't!   ....or maybe later.   Worse yet.  I can't set up but I currently have a 1/2 room with most of the important stuff (DnD and comics) packed and stored.
> 
> 
> ah well......




She may be refusing help thinking that she doesn't need any..... Hopefully you can persuade her that it'd be best for her to move in....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> thanks Darth. It's not easy when family passes. My mom had a scare with her older sister this week. They had to give her a pace maker.
> 
> I was in the walk of fame on Saturday. I must have missed you.




Probably so. I was in the far right area that at times looked desolate and sometimes was busy, depending on who was in there signing books at the time...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I WAS gonna say Dog Moon is here, but I got side-tracked by my watching the next episode of Nip/Tuck.




I guess you like the "gayness" of watching male butts.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> so are you coming back to Atlanta for Frolicon?




Nope. Not my cup of tea.

But I'll bet that dealer will be there......


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wondered what happen to you. You come in with your guessing game then take off.




Hehe.  Yeah.  Maybe I just like to keep people guessing.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's either that or talk of boobs....




Boobs!


*giggles fiendishly*


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess you like the "gayness" of watching male butts.....




That part annoys me, but for some reason, the OTHER parts of the show keep me watching more.  Need MORE!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler and DM just proved the point of male fascination with boobs.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heckler and DM just proved the point of male fascination with boobs.



I don't think any guy would ever deny it.

Why, if it weren't for boobs, there'd be no hope for the future.


----------



## Bloosquig

How do you make 2 pounds of fat look attractive to a man?

Put a nipple on it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> I don't think any guy would ever deny it.
> 
> Why, if it weren't for boobs, there'd be no hope for the future.




Nope. Not even a friend of mine who won't have nipples showing in any of his artwork he buys.... But then I wouldn't want to explain *that* to his mother..... I'm not sure how she (a Christian) handles his pics of vampire chicks and that alien chick from V.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> How do you make 2 pounds of fat look attractive to a man?
> 
> Put a nipple on it.




Unless it violates the weight limit law. Go to any convention and see lots of weight limit violations... especially when it comes to spandex. And little chainmail over a mini bikini top barely covering lots of pale flesh. UGH.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Unless it violates the weight limit law. Go to any convention and see lots of weight limit violations... especially when it comes to spandex. And little chainmail over a mini bikini top barely covering lots of pale flesh. UGH.




And shape is of course VERY important.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> How do you make 2 pounds of fat look attractive to a man?
> 
> Put a nipple on it.





LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Boobs!
> 
> 
> *giggles fiendishly*





PUPPIES!


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Men don't have much ass to make it worth talking about....





I have a baby's bottom.  The wife likes it and thinks its cute.



.....and no....I will not post pictures.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You expected less from a bunch of Cro-Magnon males?
> 
> 
> It's either that or talk of boobs....





The power of T & A.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You expected less from a bunch of Cro-Magnon males?
> 
> 
> It's either that or talk of boobs....



I believe we are more enlightened than cro magnon men.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I believe we are more enlightened than cro magnon men.




Well, some of us anyways.  Although occasionally, we do need to go back to our roots.  

l )  Almost did this as a smiley.  Would that be the Geordi La'Forge smiley?  [poor spelling, sorry; and I HOPE I have the name right.  been a while]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a baby's bottom.  The wife likes it and thinks its cute.
> 
> 
> 
> .....and no....I will not post pictures.




I doubt Grandma would approve....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I believe we are more enlightened than cro magnon men.




There are times that can be quite debatable. Even in a court of law....


----------



## Bloosquig

The fact that we have courts of law proves that we have sunk lower then cro magnon man.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning folks ... lets hear it for mist, fog and COOLER weather! YAY!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> lets hear it for COOLER weather! YAY!



It was 111° on my drive home last night.

 :\


----------



## Ferret

I seem to have missed the boob talk. Damn. *tries to think how to explain himself without appearing creepy...* 

Nope, not gunna happen.

It's getting milder here in the UK too, by my accounts.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It was 111° on my drive home last night.
> 
> :\



Sucks to be a frog in the desert.


----------



## Mycanid

Camptown races sing this song 

doo dah! doo dah!....


----------



## Ferret

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Camptown races sing this song
> 
> doo dah! doo dah!....




You crazy fungi!


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Camptown races sing this song
> 
> doo dah! doo dah!....



Welcome back to the hive, Myc.


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Camptown races sing this song
> 
> doo dah! doo dah!....





The Campptown ladies sing this song,
Doo-da, Doo-da
The Camptown racetrack's five miles long
Oh, de doo-da day

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

Oh, the long tailed filly and the big black horse,
Doo-da, doo-da
Come to a mud hole and they all cut across,
Oh, de doo-da day

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

I went down there with my hat caved in,
Doo-da, doo-da
I came back home with a pocket full of tin
Oh, de doo-da day

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

Longer Version

The Camptown ladies sing this song
Doo-dah! Doo-dah!
The Camptown racetrack's five miles long
Oh! doo-dah day!

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

I come down there with my hat caved in
Doo-dah! doo-dah!
I go back home with a pocket full of tin
Oh! de doo-dah day!

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

The long tail filly and the big black hoss
Doo-dah! Doo-dah!
They fly the track and they both cut across
Oh! de doo-dah day!

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

The blind hoss sticken in a big mud hole
Doo-dah! doo-dah!
Can’t touch bottom with a ten foot pole
Oh! de doo-dah day!

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

Old muley cow come on to the track
Doo-dah! Doo-dah!
The bob-tail fling her over his back
Oh! de doo-dah day!

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

Then fly along like a rail-road car
Doo-dah! doo-dah!
Runnin’ a race with a shootin’ star
Oh! de doo-dah day!

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

See them flyin’ on a ten mile heat
Doo-dah! Doo-dah!
Round the race track, then repeat
Oh! doo-dah day!

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

I win my money on the bob-tail nag
Doo-dah! doo-dah!
I keep my money in an old tow-bag
Oh! de doo-dah day!

Goin' to run all night
Goin' to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray


----------



## Aeson

You have violated a copyright law. You will now need to be punished. I will administer the spanking.


----------



## Mycanid

Woohoo! Sing it GM! 

Oh ... wait ... not if it brings about punishment.  Sorry 'bout that....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You have violated a copyright law. You will now need to be punished. I will administer the spanking.




The last guy that tried that needs help opening jars now......


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Woohoo! Sing it GM!
> 
> Oh ... wait ... not if it brings about punishment.  Sorry 'bout that....




Bah, Ill sing all I want! (My troops are looking at me funny.)


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The last guy that tried that needs help opening jars now......



That's it. Hurt me.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The last guy that tried that needs help opening jars now......




Really? I'm surprised it's just jars he needs help with...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Really? I'm surprised it's just jars he needs help with...




Well he only has one working hand now.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's it. Hurt me.




Tie you up and lock you in my closet for a few weeks.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well he only has one working hand now.....




But why the hand? I, mean, I know Hammurabi's code and all that...but it's better to remove access to the gene pool...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tie you up and lock you in my closet for a few weeks.




Who, exactly, does that make the Closet Fetishist??


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tie you up and lock you in my closet for a few weeks.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But why the hand? I, mean, I know Hammurabi's code and all that...but it's better to remove access to the gene pool...




Well he tried to spank me so I broke the offending hand.  








P.S. I'm kidding in case you dont all know. I really didnt break his hand but He did know I was displeased.....


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Who, exactly, does that make the Closet Fetishist??




Hey as I recall, I came out of the closet......


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

>




Yes, there would be pleasure but I think I'd hurt you. I have some frustrations that need taking out. I almost feel sorry for the next person I sleep with.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey as I recall, I came out of the closet......




No, coming out is telling everyone and living that lifestyle...you are kinda peeking out of your closet.   

For obvious and well understood reasons.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well he tried to spank me so I broke the offending hand.
> 
> P.S. I'm kidding in case you dont all know. I really didnt break his hand but He did know I was displeased.....




Figured...

I've met people who are against it and those who are all for it...but that's definitely a topic for another venue.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, there would be pleasure but I think I'd hurt you. I have some frustrations that need taking out. I almost feel sorry for the next person I sleep with.



For the record I'm willing to take that risk.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well he tried to spank me so I broke the offending hand.
> 
> P.S. I'm kidding in case you dont all know. I really didnt break his hand but He did know I was displeased.....



I had a feeling you were kidding. Now I know you're not into the receiving end.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yes, there would be pleasure but I think I'd hurt you. I have some frustrations that need taking out. I almost feel sorry for the next person I sleep with.




Somehow, I doubt you lack that amount of personal control...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, coming out is telling everyone and living that lifestyle...you are kinda peeking out of your closet.
> 
> For obvious and well understood reasons.




Ok, you've got me there but at least I came out to myself.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Figured...
> 
> I've met people who are against it and those who are all for it...but that's definitely a topic for another venue.




I've never been into the spanking. I dont like being tied up either.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> For the record I'm willing to take that risk.




I believe you. I'd try to take it easy on you.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Somehow, I doubt you lack that amount of personal control...




I do have great personal control but every once in awhile I just need to let go. I did that once with Karen and it left me weak in the knees after.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I do have great personal control.



... pity.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... pity.




I've always viewed that as a good thing.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I've always viewed that as a good thing.




Agreed....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I've always viewed that as a good thing.



What can I say?  I like my amazons inhibitionless.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What can I say?  I like my amazons inhibitionless.




I have few inhibitions but still great self control. Its possible.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I believe you. I'd try to take it easy on you.



I don't want you to. I want the whole experience. I want it to be a story I tell my grandkids.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't want you to. I want the whole experience. I want it to be a story I tell my grandkids.




In all likelyhood, the story would not be appropriate for your grandkids


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> In all likelyhood, the story would not be appropriate for your grandkids



Gawd I hope so.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> In all likelyhood, the story would not be appropriate for your grandkids



I dunno.  I've met his grandkids (time travel, don't ask, I'd have to kill you).  And let me tell you, they're the filithiest bunch of perverts and freaks you ever met. . . (they fit right in with the rest of the hive).


----------



## Mycanid

Okay then folks ... what have i missied over the past ... umm ... week and change?  :\


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dunno.  I've met his grandkids (time travel, don't ask, I'd have to kill you).  And let me tell you, they're the filithiest bunch of perverts and freaks you ever met. . . (they fit right in with the rest of the hive).



They take after me? I'm so proud. Any idea who the grandmother is?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay then folks ... what have i missied over the past ... umm ... week and change?  :\



Gutter talk and more gutter talk.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> They take after me? I'm so proud. Any idea who the grandmother is?



Ever watch the Russian women's weightlifting at the Olympics?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gutter talk and more gutter talk.



Plus a little inuendo and a handful of lies, damned lies, and probably some statistics.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay then folks ... what have i missied over the past ... umm ... week and change?  :\





basically the usual.  Aeson kinda summed it up.


----------



## megamania

Time to lurch a bit.     I'm in a nasty mood and need to chill.

Got my soda, cheese & crackers......  time look around........


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Time to lurch a bit.     I'm in a nasty mood and need to chill.
> 
> Got my soda, cheese & crackers......  time look around........




Hee hee! Munchings and crunchings!


----------



## Ferret

First the boobs, now the flirting. Why do I miss out on all the fun?!  

I'm head heading to bed soon. Night chaps.


----------



## Aeson

Ferret said:
			
		

> First the boobs, now the flirting. Why do I miss out on all the fun?!
> 
> I'm head heading to bed soon. Night chaps.



Goldmoon wants me but hasn't figured it out. There will be plenty of flirting in the future. You'll have a chance.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Morning folks ... lets hear it for mist, fog and COOLER weather! YAY!




Cooler weather headed our way too.

Had enough of the 90s while in Florida. However it did feel ALOT cooler once the sun went down. Unlike here where it's still icky and sticky even late.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well he only has one working hand now.....




Then that's all he needs now.... 


Ok. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey as I recall, I came out of the closet......




But has Aeson?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Ferret said:
			
		

> First the boobs, now the flirting. Why do I miss out on all the fun?!
> 
> I'm head heading to bed soon. Night chaps.




Sucks to live in a totally way out there time zone, isn't it? 

Or be like me and take a 2 week vacation....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But has Aeson?



Have you?   

I'm still decorating my closet. I need more pink and frilly stuff.


----------



## Blackrat

M'rng Hive. Damn. Really sucks to live in this way out time-zone. There's no-one here when I come around.


----------



## megamania

Try working 75 hours a week



popped in to say hi before going to work.   Not much happening here from the looks of things.

I just read the Forgotten Realms new timeline.   Neat but not my thing.  4e is really shaking up that campaign world.

Later....


----------



## Blackrat

Did that for about half a year. Two weeks of 70 hours/ one week free. Rince and repeat. Lucky me I managed to get to this "normal" "only" 50h/week shift.


----------



## Horacio

Afternoon, Hive!

I'm lucky enough to live in the country of 35h/week, and sometimes it seems too much, so I don't want to think about 75h/week :O :O

Edit : OTOH, my salary working as IT project manager, being a Telecom Engineer with a PhD in Electronics, would make you laugh... so I guess I'm not sop lucky after all...


----------



## megamania

popping in between jobs and stuff.   Looks quiet.   I'll try again later.....


----------



## Aeson

Of course it's quiet, Goldmoon isn't here.


----------



## megamania

The new mistress of mischief


----------



## megamania

How goes it Aeson?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Of course it's quiet, Goldmoon isn't here.



What a thing to imply!  Claiming we only show up for Goldmoon! What a scurrilous rumor!

...

We also show up for Aurora, so


----------



## megamania

Welcome to the hive.  It is a matronarch (sp) afterall.   All males are drones.  Or in JDV1's case- Clones.


----------



## megamania

Time to get the kids.  My daughter (a 6th grader) is playing Jr High soccer.  She is one of three that advanced to Jr High for sports which is nice.  But to do so caused her to drop out of Chorus which sucks a bit.


Later......


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What a thing to imply!  Claiming we only show up for Goldmoon! What a scurrilous rumor!
> 
> ...
> 
> We also show up for Aurora, so



That's true but she's been MIA recently.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it Aeson?



Guess I missed you. It goes. Slowly and painfully but it goes.  :\


----------



## megamania

'Going' is half the battle.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true but she's been MIA recently.





She is NWB



Nursing 
With 
Baby


----------



## Aeson

Same difference.


----------



## megamania

6 or 1/2 dozen


----------



## megamania

Cya later .....


----------



## hero4hire

Congrats on being front page news Hivers!

I see my time here was but a droplet in a rather large ocean of posts!


----------



## Aeson

Front page news?


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Congrats on being front page news Hivers!
> 
> I see my time here was but a droplet in a rather large ocean of posts!




Hero! Haven't seen you around in here for ... centuries it seems!   

How are you? Recovering from child #2 and all still?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Front page news?




Yes - the first page of http://www.enworld.org

The hive is mentioned there! Not directly by name ... but good enough!


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> Front page news?




LOL Enworld's "front page" mentions a certain thread with over 30,000+ posts with a link to here.


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hero! Haven't seen you around in here for ... centuries it seems!
> 
> How are you? Recovering from child #2 and all still?





She is a very cranky baby.  Gassy problems so her tummy hurts a lot. 

No-sleep fun for the whole family.    

But otherwise she is doing very well. At two months old she can hold her head up and roll over. Can walking be far behind?


----------



## hafrogman

Well, I, for one, would like to extendy a hearty "hello" to all first time hivers who may have been lured here from the front page.  Do not be afraid, we will not eat you.  We are but humble internet folk.

_Psst.

Aeson.

Get the steak sauce._


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> She is a very cranky baby.  Gassy problems so her tummy hurts a lot.
> 
> No-sleep fun for the whole family.
> 
> But otherwise she is doing very well. At two months old she can hold her head up and roll over. Can walking be far behind?




Not far I am sure ...    ... you must be a happy papa. BTW ... is your email address still the same?

I have a proposition for you that I need to email you about. Ideas sir!


----------



## Bloosquig

Yay for us getting to an epic level of posts and on the front page.    

World domination will come shortly.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I, for one, would like to extendy a hearty "hello" to all first time hivers who may have been lured here from the front page.  Do not be afraid, we will not eat you.  We are but humble internet folk.
> 
> _Psst.
> 
> Aeson.
> 
> Get the steak sauce._


----------



## Relique du Madde

[post]
[/post]

Woo hooo!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I, for one, would like to extendy a hearty "hello" to all first time hivers who may have been lured here from the front page.  Do not be afraid, we will not eat you.  We are but humble internet folk.
> 
> _Psst.
> 
> Aeson.
> 
> Get the steak sauce._



Steak sauce acquired.


----------



## megamania

I'll bring the beer!


----------



## megamania

Home page huh?   neato.   Course I have this under favorites to direct me to the message board... not front page.   I only see that page when not using my own computer.


----------



## Mycanid

Whoa! Last night for the first time in my life I experienced a pinched nerve in my right shoulder, and the pain shot all the way down through my right arm. It hurt so bad I couldn't sleep and I had absolutely NO Idea what was happening! I tried some "Ben Gay" type stuff, but that did not help much. So, by 2:45 am the pain got so bad I woke up another brother who also has a lot of experience with pains and aches and such and asked him about it. He said to try 2 ibuprofin.

I did, and finally fell asleep in an hour. When I woke up the pain was almost completely gone. Absolutely weird....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Front page news?




Yay, we're famous!  I feel proud to be part of the Hive.


----------



## Heckler

w00t!  Front page!

With all the new visitors coming thru, we should probably cease our normal shenanigans and discuss topics of a more serious nature.

I suggest...boobs.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa! Last night for the first time in my life I experienced a pinched nerve in my right shoulder, and the pain shot all the way down through my right arm. It hurt so bad I couldn't sleep and I had absolutely NO Idea what was happening! I tried some "Ben Gay" type stuff, but that did not help much. So, by 2:45 am the pain got so bad I woke up another brother who also has a lot of experience with pains and aches and such and asked him about it. He said to try 2 ibuprofin.
> 
> I did, and finally fell asleep in an hour. When I woke up the pain was almost completely gone. Absolutely weird....




I get them in my neck a lot.  I've learned some simple pressure points for that.   If the neck hurts gently (but firmly) push on "hollow" between thick muscles and collar bone.  Gone within a minute.

Never pinched the arm one before......


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> w00t!  Front page!
> 
> With all the new visitors coming thru, we should probably cease our normal shenanigans and discuss topics of a more serious nature.
> 
> I suggest...boobs.






PUPPIES!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> w00t!  Front page!
> 
> With all the new visitors coming thru, we should probably cease our normal shenanigans and discuss topics of a more serious nature.
> 
> I suggest...boobs.




You actor types are all alike!   

Hiya Heckler!


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You actor types are all alike!
> 
> Hiya Heckler!



:wave:

Yes, it's true.

All actors love boobs.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> PUPPIES!




I suggest NOT combining the subjects of boobs and puppies.


----------



## megamania

One of the WWE commentators used to refer to boobs as puppies.


----------



## Mycanid

Kay ... signing off for the day. Augh ... I am late ... will get in trouble again!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> :wave:
> 
> Yes, it's true.
> 
> All actors love boobs.



Humans love boobs.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Humans love boobs.



Trueness.


----------



## Aurora

The Ctrl+Alt+Del comic for the day is pretty freaking funny.


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello hive.



Who are you again?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who are you again?




Boobs!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Boobs!



I assure you I am more than just boobs. Except to my son. I am sure to him that I am nothing _but_ boobs.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Ctrl+Alt+Del comic for the day is pretty freaking funny.




Oh man, that is bad.


----------



## Aeson

Welcome back, Aurora.


----------



## Aeson

I haven't seen that much Halo 3 hype. Not outside the usual places.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Welcome back, Aurora.



Hello Aeson


----------



## Aeson

Any news Aurora? How's being a landlady? Is the house still rented out?


----------



## Ferret

Oh, and hows the baby?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Any news Aurora? How's being a landlady? Is the house still rented out?



Rental house thing is going fine. no new news here. just tired and seem to have a baby permanently attached to me. i wouldn't trade it though.


----------



## Aeson

I'm glad to hear it's all going well. The tiredness isn't going away any time soon.


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> Oh, and hows the baby?



He is doing great  He has smiled at daddy and Papa, but not at me.  I swear when I smile and talk to him he looks at me like "whatever food-giver, feed me." It is pretty funny, and quite normal actually.


----------



## Ferret

Aurora said:
			
		

> He is doing great  He has smiled at daddy and Papa, but not at me.  I swear when I smile and talk to him he looks at me like "whatever food-giver, feed me." It is pretty funny, and quite normal actually.





Haha 

So, all is well?


----------



## Aurora

Ferret said:
			
		

> Haha
> 
> So, all is well?



oh yes. He'll be 1 month old in a few days and has a doc appt, but I am sure he is right where he should be.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> He is doing great  He has smiled at daddy and Papa, but not at me.  I swear when I smile and talk to him he looks at me like "whatever food-giver, feed me." It is pretty funny, and quite normal actually.



Smiles at his age is just gas. Dshai and papa give him indigestion.


----------



## Aeson

You are so lucky I have no money at CM. Food-giver would be your new title.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> You are so lucky I have no money at CM. Food-giver would be your new title.



How did you end up poor on CM?


----------



## Bront

Alright, I'm drugged, sick, and running on less than 3 hours of sleep!


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> How did you end up poor on CM?



Gave it away. I haven't decided if I'm going to keep hanging out there. I mostly lurk these days.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm drugged, sick, and running on less than 3 hours of sleep!



Sounds like the right time to mess with you.


----------



## Owldragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I, for one, would like to extendy a hearty "hello" to all first time hivers who may have been lured here from the front page.  Do not be afraid, we will not eat you.  We are but humble internet folk.
> 
> _Psst.
> 
> Aeson.
> 
> Get the steak sauce._




I came here from the front page to see what this high post count was all about.  I think this is ridiculous.  Who would be silly enough to add another post here?


----------



## Owldragon

Owldragon said:
			
		

> I came here from the front page to see what this high post count was all about.  I think this is ridiculous.  Who would be silly enough to add another post here?




I apologize for adding to the post count myself, but really, I mean some of you are even posting more than one post in a row...wait...DAMMIT!


----------



## Dog Moon

Owldragon said:
			
		

> I apologize for adding to the post count myself, but really, I mean some of you are even posting more than one post in a row...wait...DAMMIT!




Two posts and your 2nd is quoting your 1st.  I think you're a true Hiver now.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Gave it away. I haven't decided if I'm going to keep hanging out there. I mostly lurk these days.



Just be yourself, leave the women along for the most part (at least for a while), and you'll be fine.  Brattgate is pretty much forgotten.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like the right time to mess with you.



I'll gladly give you bronchitis


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll gladly give you bronchitis




How...kind...of you.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> You are so lucky I have no money at CM. Food-giver would be your new title.



I have some money.  

Just sayin'.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Just be yourself, leave the women along for the most part (at least for a while), and you'll be fine.  Brattgate is pretty much forgotten.



I don't feel comfortable there right now. Maybe I'll come back soon. I posted for the first time there in a month or so today.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't feel comfortable there right now. Maybe I'll come back soon. I posted for the first time there in a month or so today.



Borko's been accepted back there (Sorta).  They're fairly forgiving if you actualy learn. 

Your call though.  It's not like CM is the only board out there.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> I have some money.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I make the money


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> I make the money



Bront=Count d'Money


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I have some money.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I actually thought about asking you.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Borko's been accepted back there (Sorta).  They're fairly forgiving if you actualy learn.
> 
> Your call though.  It's not like CM is the only board out there.



That's true. I'm happy here and at another site right now.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true. I'm happy here and at another site right now.



It better be Bront.org...


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I actually thought about asking you.



Just say the word...


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Just say the word...




Boobies?


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Boobies?


----------



## Owldragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Two posts and your 2nd is quoting your 1st.  I think you're a true Hiver now.




Um...yay?


----------



## Dog Moon

Owldragon said:
			
		

> Um...yay?




Yay!

Yay for us cause we can always use more people [the more the merrier!]

Yay for you because it's a place you can let loose on when you get home, to chill, the chat, have fun.


----------



## Raylis

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> Yay for us cause we can always use more people [the more the merrier!]
> 
> Yay for you because it's a place you can let loose on when you get home, to chill, the chat, have fun.




...to plot world domination?


----------



## Dog Moon

Raylis said:
			
		

> ...to plot world domination?




I'm pretty sure it's been mentioned in the past, but as far as I know, it hasn't been successful yet.  Unless I actually HAVE taken over the world and for some reason am living in a delusional world....


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's been mentioned in the past, but as far as I know, it hasn't been successful yet.  Unless I actually HAVE taken over the world and for some reason am living in a delusional world....



I'm sure its been _plotted_ before, but we've never _implemented_ said plots.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm sure its been _plotted_ before, but we've never _implemented_ said plots.




Oh right, deniability.  Of course.  Uh, we've never actually TRIED to take over the world.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Just say the word...



I didn't think I needed to. Go for it.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> It better be Bront.org...



I'm hanging out there some.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's been mentioned in the past, but as far as I know, it hasn't been successful yet.  Unless I actually HAVE taken over the world and for some reason am living in a delusional world....





Matrix-

First we created an utopia but the humans refused to believe in it


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Borko's been accepted back there (Sorta).  They're fairly forgiving if you actualy learn.
> 
> Your call though.  It's not like CM is the only board out there.





Really?  I didn't know.


----------



## megamania

Owldragon said:
			
		

> I apologize for adding to the post count myself, but really, I mean some of you are even posting more than one post in a row...wait...DAMMIT!





well.... its not folks are generally here when I am.   So I have often 24+ hours to catch up on.    I limit myself to 4 in a row however so that it is not "abrusive".

Welcome to the Hive.


----------



## megamania

and that said, it appears everyone is sleeping so until later......


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> and that said, it appears everyone is sleeping so until later......



No sleep for the wicked.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> well.... its not folks are generally here when I am.   So I have often 24+ hours to catch up on.    I limit myself to 4 in a row however so that it is not "abrusive".
> 
> Welcome to the Hive.




Ditto. That's the reason I just contend on saying G'd morning or evening and go back lurking. Now I'm gonna say Boo! Scared you didn't I.


----------



## megamania

AHHHH!   Don't do that!  You'll give a reader a heartattack!   


allo!


----------



## Aeson

This is a post whore thread. Post what you wish. Don't post if you wish.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> No sleep for the wicked.





I'm only about 85% wicked.   I generally sleep 3-4 hours a day.





have to work on that.....I wonder what my dreams mean....do they count as wicked?  Wicked Video anyway


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is a post whore thread. Post what you wish. Don't post if you wish.






I wish!   I wish!


some night I must sleep......



kids are watching Season 1 of Heroes.   I'm still tearing apart my life for the possibility my mother will need to move in with us.


----------



## Aeson

Hang in there. You'll figure things out.


----------



## megamania

I need to say this....


WoTC website SUCKS!    or at least my computers speed.


Tried to look at the new miniatures for Nov.  It took 10 minutes to get the first page up and another 3 to pull up the miniature page.

CM takes 3 minutes.   EN World is about a minute.    Yahoo! e-mail service is about 2 minutes per step.


Aaaaarrrrrgh!


Rant over.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hang in there. You'll figure things out.





which?

A)  Heroes?

B)  Where to put 35 years of rat packing pop culture, comicbook collecting and 20 years of DnD?

C)  My mom if I can't finish in time?

D)  What to have for lunch if breakfast consisted of soda and crackers?


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> which?
> 
> D)  What to have for lunch if breakfast consisted of soda and crackers?






oops... that was in Circus Maximus......


----------



## megamania

oop!  is that the time!


Daughter quit Jr High Soccer (arrrrrr) to play the normal 5-6 group.   She has a game today already.


This is for another moment.


----------



## Bloosquig

To play the normal 5-6 group?  Like a "regular" little league for soccer type thing?  

Ow my son's sitting on my lap and grabbing handfuls of leg hair and attempting to pull them out.   :\ 

But I'm going to the LA fair later today so that should be fun.      I'll buy a fried Coke and eat it for you guys!    

(fried coke is a funnel cake soaked in coke stuff before frying it.  I think we'll be trying out many of the weirder deep fried things in the fair today lol.    )


----------



## Blackrat

:\     

This post brought to you by your Friendly Local Smilie Association. Please contribute to the use of smileys. They're nice.


----------



## Blackrat

Sharing this with you. Here's my sister's new kitty. Her name's Honey but I went and decided to call her Beast. Can't dislike little kittens.


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Sharing this with you. Here's my sister's new kitty. Her name's Honey but I went and decided to call her Beast. Can't dislike little kittens.




Awwwww ....


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> oop!  is that the time!
> 
> 
> Daughter quit Jr High Soccer (arrrrrr) to play the normal 5-6 group.   She has a game today already.
> 
> 
> This is for another moment.




My daughter has the choise of playing grade 5-6 town soccer or Jr. High school soccer.  It is much more competitive in JR and especially as she is in 6th grade.  I was very proud of her for doing it.

However, she has gotten pressure from various groups to do the town soccer and thus she has gone that route.  If it was her choice I am okay will it.  If it is based on another person's choise I am not okay with it.

She lost 0-5.   Kinda sucks but the other team averaged 30 pounds and 8 in higher than everyone else.   Speaking of steriods in sports.......
oh well.....


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Sharing this with you. Here's my sister's new kitty. Her name's Honey but I went and decided to call her Beast. Can't dislike little kittens.





"I am cat kong.  Hear me roar!"


----------



## megamania

"I am alone here!  Hear me sneak away!"

Later.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> "I am alone here!  Hear me sneak away!"
> 
> Later.....




Cya.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> "I am cat kong.  Hear me roar!"




Damn the little thing is fast. Won't stay still a second. I took like 50 pics of the Beast and there's 7 where she is actually in the pic. Others are pics of her tail or paw or just headless.   



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> "I am alone here! Hear me sneak away!"
> 
> Later.....




Oh I'm still here. Trying to figure out how I'm going to get the cat stay still to get a good pic of her.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn the little thing is fast. Won't stay still a second. I took like 50 pics of the Beast and there's 7 where she is actually in the pic. Others are pics of her tail or paw or just headless.




Awesome.  Good thing it's a digital camera.  If it wasn't, you'd be wasting a lot of film.





			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh I'm still here. Trying to figure out how I'm going to get the cat stay still to get a good pic of her.




Sleeping gas or Nyquil in the kitty water or sleeping pills in the food.


----------



## megamania

Here is something I found in General....

News - monster creation contest

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just checked out today's Paizo blog entry and came across this:

Quote:
Ever fancied yourself a master monster creator? Ever built a monster solely for the thrill of the TPK? Now is your chance to use that skill to score yourself some loot. Simply submit your monster, template, or new race to savingthrow@rpgamer.com. Be sure to include stats, a sample monster, a detailed description, and any other information such as tactics, ecology, and lore regarding the monster. Sketches are not necessary, but feel free to include them. The Saving Throw staff will narrow the submissions down to seven and then our guest celebrity judges, Erik Mona and James Jacobs, will choose a grand prize winner and runner up. We have a copy of Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk, autographed by the authors Erik Mona, James Jacobs, and Jason Bulmahn, and the other prize we have is a copy of Shadowdale: The Scouring of the Land. The grand prize winner has his or her choice of which title they want.
Rules:
1. All submitted materials must be submitted by October 7th at 11:59:59 PM PDT.
2. All submitted materials must conform to OGL/3.5 rules.
3. By submitting an entry in this contest, you give RPGamer the right to post said materials on www.rpgamer.com.
4. Winners will be notified via email on or before October 15th, 2007.
5. Winners must respond by within three business days, or another winner will be selected.
6. Judges' decisions are final.
7. This contest is open to anyone with a valid email address and valid mailing address, except for the employees of RPGamer and their immediate families, and the celebrity judges and their immediate families.




Seems like a great chance for the creative minds here! The official announcement (same text as above) is here.


curious....  must think about and try.....


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Damn the little thing is fast. Won't stay still a second. I took like 50 pics of the Beast and there's 7 where she is actually in the pic. Others are pics of her tail or paw or just *headless.*  .




Headless!    and it still moves!   run away! run away!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Trying to figure out how I'm going to get the cat stay still to get a good pic of her.




Clubs.


They work on seals.  I'm sure they will work on kittens.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Here is something I found in General....
> 
> News - monster creation contest
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Just checked out today's Paizo blog entry and came across this:
> 
> Quote:
> Ever fancied yourself a master monster creator? Ever built a monster solely for the thrill of the TPK? Now is your chance to use that skill to score yourself some loot. Simply submit your monster, template, or new race to savingthrow@rpgamer.com. Be sure to include stats, a sample monster, a detailed description, and any other information such as tactics, ecology, and lore regarding the monster. Sketches are not necessary, but feel free to include them. The Saving Throw staff will narrow the submissions down to seven and then our guest celebrity judges, Erik Mona and James Jacobs, will choose a grand prize winner and runner up. We have a copy of Expedition to the Ruins of Greyhawk, autographed by the authors Erik Mona, James Jacobs, and Jason Bulmahn, and the other prize we have is a copy of Shadowdale: The Scouring of the Land. The grand prize winner has his or her choice of which title they want.
> Rules:
> 1. All submitted materials must be submitted by October 7th at 11:59:59 PM PDT.
> 2. All submitted materials must conform to OGL/3.5 rules.
> 3. By submitting an entry in this contest, you give RPGamer the right to post said materials on www.rpgamer.com.
> 4. Winners will be notified via email on or before October 15th, 2007.
> 5. Winners must respond by within three business days, or another winner will be selected.
> 6. Judges' decisions are final.
> 7. This contest is open to anyone with a valid email address and valid mailing address, except for the employees of RPGamer and their immediate families, and the celebrity judges and their immediate families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a great chance for the creative minds here! The official announcement (same text as above) is here.
> 
> 
> curious....  must think about and try.....




Hah.  Dude, I JUST posted on that thread.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh she finally got tired and started dozing. I got a couple pretty good shots now. Wanna see them? Oh that's alright. I'm gonna show them even if you didn't.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> Headless!    and it still moves!   run away! run away!




Oh yeah. She's a zombie.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't think I needed to. Go for it.



Done.

Now if only I could figure out why it won't let me switch avatars.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> Now if only I could figure out why it won't let me switch avatars.



She has to buy large or animated avatars for you to give her one of those. You should be able to buy a normal sized one for her. If not then ask Bront to do it for you.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hah.  Dude, I JUST posted on that thread.




but has the other Hivers?!?


----------



## megamania

Still quiet here (at least until the women arrive) so off I go....again.


----------



## killjoy68116

*Wait... what*

If this thread jumped of a bridge, would I?



Well I guess... yes.


----------



## Wereserpent

Waka Laka!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> A)  Heroes?



It's a TV show 


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> B)  Where to put 35 years of rat packing pop culture, comicbook collecting and 20 years of DnD?



Sell some of it on E-bay.


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> C)  My mom if I can't finish in time?



See answer to question B


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> D)  What to have for lunch if breakfast consisted of soda and crackers?



There's allways the stuff you couldn't sell on e-bay... or your mom...


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I need to say this....
> 
> 
> WoTC website SUCKS!    or at least my computers speed.
> 
> 
> Tried to look at the new miniatures for Nov.  It took 10 minutes to get the first page up and another 3 to pull up the miniature page.
> 
> CM takes 3 minutes.   EN World is about a minute.    Yahoo! e-mail service is about 2 minutes per step.
> 
> 
> Aaaaarrrrrgh!
> 
> 
> Rant over.



You realy need to find a way to invest in high speed.

I don't have a home phone line, and find cell phone and cable modem is cheeper than land-line and DSL, and more flexable.


----------



## Bront

killjoy68116 said:
			
		

> If this thread jumped of a bridge, would I?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess... yes.



The hivemind, creating lemmings since 1999.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> She has to buy large or animated avatars for you to give her one of those. You should be able to buy a normal sized one for her. If not then ask Bront to do it for you.



Its a small avatar, thats not the problem.  I think its my piece of junk PC.  It won't let me change my own avatar.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Its a small avatar, thats not the problem.  I think its my piece of junk PC.  It won't let me change my own avatar.



Have you tried different avatars? Are you uploading from your computer or taking from a website?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you tried different avatars? Are you uploading from your computer or taking from a website?



Yes, and both.

Its no biggie, I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Aurora

So, now that my user title is food-giver on CM, what should I switch my avatar to?


----------



## Aurora

Oh WAIT! You schemers were already working on it! LOL I am interested to see what I end up with if you figure it out


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh WAIT! You schemers were already working on it! LOL I am interested to see what I end up with if you figure it out



I had a friend help out. Check your avatar.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, now that my user title is food-giver on CM, what should I switch my avatar to?




Boobs....duh!


----------



## Goldmoon

I finally got a working account on CM by the way.


----------



## megamania

Uh-oh.... Goldmoon unleashed!!!!


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, now that my user title is food-giver on CM, what should I switch my avatar to?





People across the net blush either in embarrassment or enthusiasm.....


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> You realy need to find a way to invest in high speed.
> 
> I don't have a home phone line, and find cell phone and cable modem is cheeper than land-line and DSL, and more flexable.





Welcome to Vermont.   Many of these are offered only in certain pockets.   In my case.... I am about 500ft from a pocket.


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone is away sleeping or feeding or something wild and exotic that I am not privy to.   Til later.


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears everyone is away sleeping or feeding or something wild and exotic that I am not privy to.   Til later.



 I'm here, posting on Hive, writting a blog entry, drawing goblins and watching Neil Gaiman's Newerwhere on DVD. I think I need to upgrade to a better brain-processor, if I continue such an intensive multitasking use I risk a mental blue screen of death and a reboot...


----------



## Ferret

We could all just boot you ourselves.


----------



## megamania

I've been rereading Alan Moore's Watchmen.    Very Very Very good comicbook.   Word has it that they will finally make it into a movie.  Unless it is a three movie deal I don't see it being done right however.


----------



## megamania

is the internet on?   Seems no one is home.......?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> is the internet on?   Seems no one is home.......?



We're all busy. Go away.


----------



## megamania

fine.  I will.   I'll go play with some puppies.........


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I had a friend help out. Check your avatar.



Nice   Speaking of food-giver......


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice   Speaking of food-giver......



Off to feed the beast already? Glad you approve.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Off to feed the beast already?



Not quite, but he is starting to act hungry. He got 2 bottles today though and I got to take a nice nap


----------



## Aurora

Wednesday is Talk Like a Pirate Day. I am changing my avatar here to celebrate


----------



## Aeson

Arrr you sure?


----------



## Aurora

I have to wait till I get downstairs though. I don't have it on my laptop.


----------



## Aeson

Is it a sexy pirate?


----------



## Aurora

All right. My son is hungry. See ya later Aeson  I'll be around in a bit. It is easy to be on the computer when watching football. Mainly cause dshai is sitting and he can hold the baby


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is it a sexy pirate?



No silly.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right. My son is hungry. See ya later Aeson  I'll be around in a bit. It is easy to be on the computer when watching football. Mainly cause dshai is sitting and he can hold the baby



Cya around. Have fun. I hope the Chargers do better than the Falcons did today. 7 sacks for crying out loud.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> No silly.



Why not? Here's one.


----------



## Aurora

Either way, the Chargers game should be a damn good one. I hat the Pats. I can't believe that Bellichick wasn't suspended. He should have been.


----------



## Aurora

That pirate girl needs a sammich.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Either way, the Chargers game should be a damn good one. I hat the Pats. I can't believe that Bellichick wasn't suspended. He should have been.



I plan to watch the game tonight. I don't know the rules so I can't say that he should be suspended or not. 



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> That pirate girl needs a sammich.



That's true. More choices.


----------



## Bloosquig

Arr I'm going to Dave and Busters with some friends tonight to watch the game and have fun.  So everyone have fun pirate style while I'm gone.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Arr I'm going to Dave and Busters with some friends tonight to watch the game and have fun.  So everyone have fun pirate style while I'm gone.



Going to watch the ChargersPats lose?


----------



## Aurora

I'd have to say my beloved Chargers are not looking so hot. Rivers is not looking great at all and LT just isn't finding the holes. I wonder how many defenses _can_ stop the Pats though. *sigh* I am so tired of watching the Pats win.


----------



## Aurora

Those are much better pirate chicks Aeson


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'd have to say my beloved Chargers are not looking so hot. Rivers is not looking great at all and LT just isn't finding the holes. I wonder how many defenses _can_ stop the Pats though. *sigh* I am so tired of watching the Pats win.




I half watched the game. It didn't look good for the Chargers early on. I pick on you but I did want them to win.




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Those are much better pirate chicks Aeson



Thanks. It wasn't easy finding something that didn't need a sammich.


----------



## Bloosquig

So... apparently the Chargers were in serious need of a sammich tonight.  Or something lol.  :\ 

Ah well some other day I guess.


----------



## Goldmoon

But my Niners are 2 and 0. Woot!


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> But my Niners are 2 and 0. Woot!



Hush, you.


----------



## megamania

gaaaawd I miss Football.



49ers and Redskins were always my favorites.



I also miss Ice Hockey.  Hextel and the Jersy Devils! (did I just age myself?)



I miss tv in general


----------



## Ferret

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thanks. It wasn't easy finding something that didn't need a sammich.




I still say they need at least a sammich, if not some cake...  

I'm off box hunting soon, anyone know good places to go? The local supermarket flattens all it's boxes except the banana ones which have holes in the bottom, holes which will let all my junk fall out when I move. I could just cover it with newspaper but I'd rather get a whole box.


----------



## megamania

Well....for today I get a tooth pulled and my wife has a major car repair (rear brake / rotor) so I have to go.


----------



## megamania

Ferret said:
			
		

> I still say they need at least a sammich, if not some cake...
> 
> I'm off box hunting soon, anyone know good places to go? The local supermarket flattens all it's boxes except the banana ones which have holes in the bottom, holes which will let all my junk fall out when I move. I could just cover it with newspaper but I'd rather get a whole box.





Supermarkets

Convience stores (on delivery day)

Try a wal-mart type of place.

Mom & Pop general stores


----------



## Ferret

The only thing like that is the local super market. I suppose I might find some at the local fruit and veg shops? I do need to go to the local supermarket. I left them just over two weeks ago, and I have payslip issues with them.


----------



## Bloosquig

Look around for other people moving and grab theirs when thy try to toss them.  That's where I got most of mine for this last move.    

If not that try behind stores or better yet go in and ask them to save some for you instead of flattening them.  Usually they won't have a problem setting some aside for you as long as you pick them up promptly.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning ladies and gents!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Hush, you.



The Bengals had an ugly loss to the Browns. Hate to see that happen. 

I can't stand the Raiders (being a Chargers fan obviously), but I felt bad for Janikowski when he made the first FG and then missed the 2nd. Of course, I dislike the Broncos too. Really the optimal outcome for the game would have been 0-0.


----------



## The_Warlock

Woohoo...I get to work from home at least through Wednesday, when the damage assessor for the insurance can come by and look at my car. Wheeeeee!

How goes folks?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Bengals had an ugly loss to the Browns. Hate to see that happen.
> 
> I can't stand the Raiders (being a Chargers fan obviously), but I felt bad for Janikowski when he made the first FG and then missed the 2nd. Of course, I dislike the Broncos too. Really the optimal outcome for the game would have been 0-0.



Is there a team besides the Steelers and Charger that you like?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is there a team besides the Steelers and Charger that you like?



The Saints are okay. Except Deuce is on my Fantasy team and he is really sucking it up for me. I think I am gonna bench him. I like Drew Breeze (obviously), but he is not doing so hot either so far this season.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Woohoo...I get to work from home at least through Wednesday, when the damage assessor for the insurance can come by and look at my car. Wheeeeee!
> 
> How goes folks?



What happened to your car? 

All goes ok so far.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Woohoo...I get to work from home at least through Wednesday, when the damage assessor for the insurance can come by and look at my car. Wheeeeee!
> 
> How goes folks?



Nice. 

Pretty good Warlock. I am about to go find myself some lunch.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> The Saints are okay. Except Deuce is on my Fantasy team and he is really sucking it up for me. I think I am gonna bench him. I like Drew Breeze (obviously), but he is not doing so hot either so far this season.



I barely keep up with the Falcons. You my dear are a bigger football fan that I am.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> Pretty good Warlock. I am about to go find myself some lunch.



What's with all this lunch talk? You and someone in the CM chat room. I don't want to hear lunch talk. It makes me hungry. I'm not ready to be hungry.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> What happened to your car?
> 
> All goes ok so far.




Yeah, got into an accident Friday in a nearby city in a section I'm unfamiliar with that lacked some necessary road and safety signs. Nobody got injured, but the front of the car is going to need some work...and it technically shouldn't be driven in it's current state even though all the lights work and it drives fine.

Good excuse to be able to work from the comfy chair at home and not get interrupted often.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I barely keep up with the Falcons. You my dear are a bigger football fan that I am.



I am finding that doing a fantasy football league helps. All of a sudden, you care about watching more games because you have a player on one of the teams or the person you are playing against has a person on that team.

Of course, I also have NFL Sunday ticket, so I get to watch pretty much all the games


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> What's with all this lunch talk? You and someone in the CM chat room. I don't want to hear lunch talk. It makes me hungry. I'm not ready to be hungry.




I already had lunch. I made a hamburger. With pepper jack cheese, some minced garlic, and montreal steak seasonings...

It was tasty.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I already had lunch. I made a hamburger. With pepper jack cheese, some minced garlic, and montreal steak seasonings...
> 
> It was tasty.



Shut it.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yeah, got into an accident Friday in a nearby city in a section I'm unfamiliar with that lacked some necessary road and safety signs. Nobody got injured, but the front of the car is going to need some work...and it technically shouldn't be driven in it's current state even though all the lights work and it drives fine.
> 
> Good excuse to be able to work from the comfy chair at home and not get interrupted often.



I'm glad no one was hurt. 

I'm jealous that you're at home. I want to be at home. Maybe taking a nap right now.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am finding that doing a fantasy football league helps. All of a sudden, you care about watching more games because you have a player on one of the teams or the person you are playing against has a person on that team.
> 
> Of course, I also have NFL Sunday ticket, so I get to watch pretty much all the games



I'd like to get the College one. I'm not into enough NFL teams to want to see them. Most of the ones I do like to see manage to make it on TV almost every week.

My dad was fuming at Schaub is doing well in Houston. He wants him back here. I said it happens to all Atlanta QBs when they leave.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm glad no one was hurt.
> 
> I'm jealous that you're at home. I want to be at home. Maybe taking a nap right now.




Home, yes. Napping, no. Too much to do. But at least I'm working in comfort.

With hamburgers!!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Home, yes. Napping, no. Too much to do. But at least I'm working in comfort.
> 
> With hamburgers!!



Hand over the burger and no one gets hurt.


----------



## Mycanid

*sigh*

[Sometimes wishes he could eat a hamburger. ]


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hand over the burger and no one gets hurt.




Justa minute! Pirate day is two days from now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hand over the burger and no one gets hurt.




Hah! The only hamburger I've got is already chewed and half-digested...you sure you want it?


----------



## The_Warlock

Mycanid said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> [Sometimes wishes he could eat a hamburger. ]




Can't eat meat (as in allergic), or won't eat meat (by choice or vows)?

Edit: Or are hamburgers specifically on the no-no list?


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Justa minute! Pirate day is two days from now.



I'm not talking like a pirate yet. This is pirate plunder day.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hah! The only hamburger I've got is already chewed and half-digested...you sure you want it?



That's ok. You can keep it. 

I have a weak will. I ordered one to be delivered.


----------



## Mycanid

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Can't eat meat (as in allergic), or won't eat meat (by choice or vows)?
> 
> Edit: Or are hamburgers specifically on the no-no list?




Not eating red meat or poultry by choice - its part of the vows thing.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not eating red meat or poultry by choice - its part of the vows thing.



So no trips to burger joints if I come to visit?


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Can't eat meat (as in allergic), or won't eat meat (by choice or vows)?
> 
> Edit: Or are hamburgers specifically on the no-no list?





Why do they call it a HAMburger when its beef?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not talking like a pirate yet. This is pirate plunder day.






Saturday was Ninja day.   Seemed like no one was there.    :\


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hah! The only hamburger I've got is already chewed and half-digested...you sure you want it?





add sause and put over rice.....    no,  but someone else may.


----------



## megamania

welp..... no one is here to entertain so here is a quick recap of the day thus far-

tooth pulled.

cavity filled

wife had BOTH sets of brakes and rotors done so another cavity was filled

she ordered her new eye glasses

daughter got an A on her science test

Timmy is mad at the world (not sure why this time....he was a grouch this morning also)

May get pizza tonight even though I can't afford it nor will be able to taste it....

hobby room has about three days to go until cleared.... Mother going to Burlington at this point.....


Cya lader


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I already had lunch. I made a hamburger. With pepper jack cheese, some minced garlic, and montreal steak seasonings...
> 
> It was tasty.





a belch from that would wilt plants!  I'm jealous!

Occationally I like doing Pizza burgers.   Tomato sauce, garlic, moz cheese and sometimes cut up pepporoni under the cheese within the sause.   On a toasted bun or better-   bagel.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Saturday was Ninja day.   Seemed like no one was there.    :\



I prefer ninjas over pirates.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I prefer ninjas over pirates.





I like grey aliens.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Why do they call it a HAMburger when its beef?




Supposedly because it was originally conceived of in Hamburg, Germany. I haven't bothered to verify the truth of that statement for historical value.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Saturday was Ninja day.   Seemed like no one was there.    :\



Oh, they were there.



Spoiler



You just couldn't see them!



....



Spoiler



NINJA!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, they were there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You just couldn't see them!
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NINJA!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> So no trips to burger joints if I come to visit?




Oh that is fine. You can eat all you want. Just none for me.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh that is fine. You can eat all you want. Just none for me.



That wouldn't be fair to you. Granted they have other things to eat but it would be cruel to eat something you can't have in front of you.


----------



## Mistwell

Once a year I say hello to the hive.

Hello hive.


----------



## megamania

and hello meatball   no need to be shy.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, they were there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You just couldn't see them!
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NINJA!





and that was my point-   there was little activity here.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Supposedly because it was originally conceived of in Hamburg, Germany. I haven't bothered to verify the truth of that statement for historical value.






So if I create a new popular food on a roll I can call it ARLburger?!?    Doesn't have the same ring.....


----------



## megamania

maybe yesterday was ninja day......little activity.


Do folks have Hive burnout?


----------



## Ferret

In honour of ITLAPD:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/58836908/

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/54152177/


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> So if I create a new popular food on a roll I can call it ARLburger?!?    Doesn't have the same ring.....




No, that doesn't sound right. Eww. I'd go with avoiding adding burger unless you live in a burg. Just name it after your town and add some prefixes or suffixes to round it out...


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> and that was my point-   there was little activity here.




Well, I was busy looking through books to find my next character in the next campaign.

My first idea was a Paladin/Pious Tempar Defender-type character, but it ended up requiring too many stats than what I had rolled had allowed.  Also too feat-intensive.  Between two PrCs, took up 4 feats.  Was painful.

What I am ACTUALLY gonna do is a Shadowsworn xbow sniper.  Shadowsworn is a base class in the Book of Roguish Luck, done by Malhavoc Press.  Sounds like fun.  Problem is is that we have no tanks or healers in the group, so when a big, tough guy charges us, we're gonna all scatter and hope he attacks someone else.


----------



## Aeson

Great tactic. Run away and hope he goes after someone else.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Problem is is that we have no tanks or healers in the group, so when a big, tough guy charges us, we're gonna all scatter and hope he attacks someone else.




LOL sounds like my son's general plan.   Speaking of whom.... this was one of his accomplishments for this summer.   He learned to swim!


----------



## megamania

This bridge is directly next to our house (well within 500ft).  We still require him to wear a life jacket when messing around diving / jumping from the bridge itself.   To think-  as a kid I used to DIVE from where he is jumping here.  I was insane!


----------



## The_Warlock

A little insanity goes a long way!


----------



## megamania

oh yeah!

How goes it?   I just got back from picking up the mail and paying a bill.  Learned I can be forclosed on at any time.  Makes me want to go out spend money I don't have.  money grubbing bastitches.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> oh yeah!
> 
> How goes it?   I just got back from picking up the mail and paying a bill.  Learned I can be forclosed on at any time.  Makes me want to go out spend money I don't have.  money grubbing bastitches.




Not too bad. Working from home is nice, with the exception of the boss forgetting to SAVE the files so that I can work on them, and then being incommunicado when I try to contact her. But hey, you can't have everything.

The insurance assessor will be out tomorrow to give an estimate on the car damage, and things should be able to actually start being arranged and put into motion.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Learned I can be forclosed on at any time.




True, but most banks don't want to foreclose, they don't want the house, since they can only sell/auction it for a fraction of what they can get out of you. But they do use it as a threat to try and convince you to pay them before anyone else.

Not that you shouldn't see if you can't pay 'em, but if there's one thing my father, who has worked in the loan dept of banks for most of his life, hates to do, is foreclose, since it is so very less attractive to the bank and it's cashflow.


----------



## megamania

If you have not noticed I will be on and off.  I am still cleaning / organizing in case my mother does move in with us.


Never a dull moment in the Farrell household.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> If you have not noticed I will be on and off.  I am still cleaning / organizing in case my mother does move in with us.
> 
> 
> Never a dull moment in the Farrell household.




blink blink....wild, that's the same last name as a good friend of mine who lives down the street...


----------



## megamania

Let me know if the friend had family from Long Island.   My grandfather had about 6-8 siblings but after marrying out of religion lost track of them in the 1920's.  I could be related.  I still wonder if I am related to the Farrell's of Farrell Distribution that sells most of the Budwieser product for Vermont.  If so I may have money and even know it.  Christina Farrell (of Earth Prime Comics and Quarterstaff Games in Burlington) belongs to them.  My understanding is she gets a healthy yearly allowance so long as she works.  So she opened the comic store then advanced into DnD.


----------



## megamania

Looks like I gotta go.  Wife is home with the kids and she doesn't feel well so I do the Dinner and Homework thing instead of her.

Back later....


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Let me know if the friend had family from Long Island.   My grandfather had about 6-8 siblings but after marrying out of religion lost track of them in the 1920's.  I could be related.  I still wonder if I am related to the Farrell's of Farrell Distribution that sells most of the Budwieser product for Vermont.  If so I may have money and even know it.  Christina Farrell (of Earth Prime Comics and Quarterstaff Games in Burlington) belongs to them.  My understanding is she gets a healthy yearly allowance so long as she works.  So she opened the comic store then advanced into DnD.




Wacky. I'll have to look into it. All I really know is his mother lives in Germany, these days, I think, and his father is in state. Now I'm curious.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> Looks like I gotta go.  Wife is home with the kids and she doesn't feel well so I do the Dinner and Homework thing instead of her.
> 
> Back later....




Good luck!


----------



## Jdvn1

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And I'm not that other person with the unpronouncable alphanumeric name...



It's not my fault you just don't have the skillz...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Have you?
> 
> I'm still decorating my closet. I need more pink and frilly stuff.




I can't even get _into_ my closet, never mind coming out of it.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Try working 75 hours a week
> 
> 
> 
> popped in to say hi before going to work.   Not much happening here from the looks of things.
> 
> I just read the Forgotten Realms new timeline.   Neat but not my thing.  4e is really shaking up that campaign world.
> 
> Later....




Hi. 

Dunno if I want to see the timeline then..... I'm still working on various novels....


----------



## megamania

I'm back!

Helped daughter with "who were the first americans"? homework and fed them various last remains of frozen and refrigerated by products.  tator tots, garden vegi rice, chicken patty and hamburger.

Wife got more water and another dose of medicine.

I get.... diet soda.   Oh well.  I'll forage for grub in a bit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> 'Going' is half the battle.




Sounds like a tagline for Ex-Lax....   




had the product still existed....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Dunno if I want to see the timeline then..... I'm still working on various novels....




I won't give details but 4e jumps ahead in time by 100 years.  Interesting events occur duing then.   Makes me almost want to buy the campaign book to check it out.... almost.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like a tagline for Ex-Lax....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had the product still existed....





Stealers of school lunches beware!   We still sell Exlax at Stewarts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Home page huh?   neato.   Course I have this under favorites to direct me to the message board... not front page.   I only see that page when not using my own computer.




Ditto here too. 

Honestly, I don't feel much up to reading all the 4e stuff.... Our group doesn't know yet whether they'll switch or not....


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wacky. I'll have to look into it. All I really know is his mother lives in Germany, these days, I think, and his father is in state. Now I'm curious.





My grandfather's full name is Charles Henry Farrell Jr.  Married a Margaret Irene...  lordy I don't know her maiden name.....

He owned and ran a large marina on Long Island Sound.  Sold it for several 100 thousand in the early to mid sixties.   Ah... he had but held onto it til now....  the 100's of MILLIONS he would have gotten.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whoa! Last night for the first time in my life I experienced a pinched nerve in my right shoulder, and the pain shot all the way down through my right arm. It hurt so bad I couldn't sleep and I had absolutely NO Idea what was happening! I tried some "Ben Gay" type stuff, but that did not help much. So, by 2:45 am the pain got so bad I woke up another brother who also has a lot of experience with pains and aches and such and asked him about it. He said to try 2 ibuprofin.
> 
> I did, and finally fell asleep in an hour. When I woke up the pain was almost completely gone. Absolutely weird....




Probably stretched/twisted wrong while asleep....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> w00t!  Front page!
> 
> With all the new visitors coming thru, we should probably cease our normal shenanigans and discuss topics of a more serious nature.
> 
> I suggest...boobs.




You would.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I assure you I am more than just boobs. Except to my son. I am sure to him that I am nothing _but_ boobs.




A guy's gotta start his boob obsession sometime..... The earlier the better....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ditto here too.
> 
> Honestly, I don't feel much up to reading all the 4e stuff.... Our group doesn't know yet whether they'll switch or not....





Before disbanding the group (learned 1/2 of group was getting into Coke) we had decided to skip 4e.  We may have bought the DMG if only to translate any good 4e adventures to 3.5e.

Now ....well the hobby room is being emptied in case my mother moves in (weird how all of this worked out and so quickly)  and I hope to restart a group in the Spring.....


time will see.....


----------



## megamania

Originally Posted by Aurora
I assure you I am more than just boobs. Except to my son. I am sure to him that I am nothing but boobs. 


and someone needs to change him also.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's been mentioned in the past, but as far as I know, it hasn't been successful yet.  Unless I actually HAVE taken over the world and for some reason am living in a delusional world....




then you've gotta have _some_ reason why certain politicians are still left in power.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> To play the normal 5-6 group?  Like a "regular" little league for soccer type thing?
> 
> Ow my son's sitting on my lap and grabbing handfuls of leg hair and attempting to pull them out.   :\
> 
> But I'm going to the LA fair later today so that should be fun.      I'll buy a fried Coke and eat it for you guys!
> 
> (fried coke is a funnel cake soaked in coke stuff before frying it.  I think we'll be trying out many of the weirder deep fried things in the fair today lol.    )




Sounds illegal....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Either way, the Chargers game should be a damn good one. I hat the Pats. I can't believe that Bellichick wasn't suspended. He should have been.




We don't like the cheating pats either. 


Panthers need to do better next week.... Didn't get to see the game as I was at work and it was about over by the time I got home. 

Maybe the NFL shoulda been evil and took away all his raggedy sweatshirts...


----------



## The_Warlock

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's not my fault you just don't have the skillz...




And I don't want the skillz...they might make me 133t, or something, and taht wud b da suxxorz..


----------



## megamania

I know no one here cares but I just found several "goodie" boxes that date back to 2000 that I am sorting.    Maybe its a good thing I have to do this sorta cleaning.  Its obviously way over due....    :\


----------



## Mycanid

Ah well ... thought I would drag my carcass through here at least ONCE today.  :\


----------



## megamania

Just found my original notes for my Creation Schema Campaign / Storyhour.   Quite a few changes from the rough draft to final....



kinda neat to look at.....


oh well.... into the trash it goes...


----------



## megamania

'allo Myc.  How goes it?


I am boring people with my finds of antiquity and my kid's activities.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Now if it was antiquity that can equal some serious $$$ on ebay...... that'd be worth the cleaning....


----------



## Bloosquig

Original black lotus in mint condition... into the trash it goes...  :\ 

Good old magic.


----------



## megamania

I just went through an old work bag.... about 3 years old.  All sorts of weird notes for DnD in there-



"Mimes from Hell"   Elven ninjas with constant Silence spell activated

A drawing of a wand master dressed in leather armor with a utility belt.  I'm guessing either an Artificer for Eberron or a character for my old Strikeforce: Morituri SH.

Details of the House Cannith Lich that lives in Whitehearth Facility.

oh wow-   notes for a possible novel for Eberron when they had that writing contest to do an Eberron novel.   Nifty.


Notes about common rhymes with DnD for whenever I do my Bardic version of Creation Schema....  that brings back old memories...

ahhhh!   letter names for Wareforged NPCs!  

ICU  I - See- You
OGU2   Oh- Gee- You - Too
RU1    Are - You- One
IP4U    I - Pee- For- You  (don't ask.....must've written for humor only)
H2O    Water based Cleric Warforged
NRA    Wand Master   ?!?


This could be a late night of getting little done.....


----------



## Mycanid

Kay then ... signing off for the day ... barely had time to look in here much today!   

Maybe tomorrow will be a better one in that regard!


----------



## megamania

cya....sorry to bore you.....


----------



## Bloosquig

The oldies are goodies Mega.  I like looking back over my old notebooks and seeing my old ideas again.


----------



## Steve Jung

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Original black lotus in mint condition... into the trash it goes...  :\
> 
> Good old magic.



Trash? Why not sell it on ebay?


----------



## Bloosquig

Sorry should've put better sarcasm into that last post.  If I had a black lotus I'd definately sell it for decent bucks and probably use the cash to either get Lasik done or buy more models for my warhammer 40k army.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You would.




I would too!


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> A guy's gotta start his boob obsession sometime..... The earlier the better....




Let's just hope that the boobs he starts off on aren't the ones he desires much later in life...


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Sorry should've put better sarcasm into that last post.  If I had a black lotus I'd definately sell it for decent bucks and probably use the cash to either get Lasik done or buy more models for my warhammer 40k army.




Whew.  Seriously though, I was HOPING you were joking.

*my poor heart*


----------



## Mycanid

Avast ye mateys! It be talk like a pirate day taday!


----------



## Dog Moon

Yarrrr, I be ti-arrr-ed.


----------



## Aurora

Hooray! My interrrrrnet is back up! 

Happy Talk Like A Pirate Day hive!


----------



## Aurora

OKay Bloos.....what is "coke stuff"? And how do you dip batter in it?


----------



## Steve Jung

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Sorry should've put better sarcasm into that last post.  If I had a black lotus I'd definately sell it for decent bucks and probably use the cash to either get Lasik done or buy more models for my warhammer 40k army.



Ah, gotcha. I forgot to cast_ detect sarcasm_ before reading the Hive.  At GenCon I saw a guy sell several moxes for about $1300, so that's my frame of mind.


----------



## Bloosquig

The syrup in Coke beverages.  I think?  Some kinda soda dipped french fried funnel cake basically.  

I never got one.    

Arr.


----------



## megamania

and it continues....


wife has the walking flu and I'm fighting.   ugh.



Mother will not stay with us.   nor my brother.

She suffers from deep depression.   My brother fears her going to Florida again.   She is resisting any sort of medical checkups.

But hey.....the sun is up....its cool and crisp in the morning....   til later....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hooray! My interrrrrnet is back up!
> 
> Happy Talk Like A Pirate Day hive!



Never did change your avatar. 

How long was it down?


----------



## Bloosquig

At work posting.

Was raining earlier now it's cleared up mostly and I'm enjoying the clouds all puffy and stuff.  Good times.   

---

This reminds me I wanted to be a meteorologist or somesuch sciencey thing when I was growing up.  Or a stormchaser lol.    

Don't know how I went the oorah marine infantry / security way


----------



## Bloosquig

Course five minutes after I post a big storm cloud sneaks up on me from behind and starts pouring all over my hut.

Bad weather, bad!


----------



## Ozmar

*whew* Finally finished reading all the previous posts on this thread, and I just have to say... I agree with that one guy, and the rest of you are all wrong.

-Ozmar the Contributor


----------



## Blackrat

Ozmar. You didn't? I did that too. Okay. have to admit that after I initially did that, I haven't bothered for the last few hundred or so posts. Wow. someone else had too much time on his hands too.


----------



## Aeson

Ozmar said:
			
		

> *whew* Finally finished reading all the previous posts on this thread, and I just have to say... I agree with that one guy, and the rest of you are all wrong.
> 
> -Ozmar the Contributor



I'm fine with that as long as I'm that one guy.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yay the sky is full of happy puffy clouds again and it's no longer raining on me.

Working on the beach all the time rocks.


----------



## Mistwell

megamania said:
			
		

> Do folks have Hive burnout?




Yes, it's what sends them to CircvsMaximvs


----------



## Heckler

Mistwell said:
			
		

> Yes, it's what sends them to CircvsMaximvs



I went for the hawt chicks and free booze.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I went for the hawt chicks and free booze.



Oddly enough I left for the same reason.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Staples himself to the Hivemind*


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Staples himself to the Hivemind*



That's gotta smart.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> I went for the hawt chicks and free booze.





really?  I had thought there were other sites for that....


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Staples himself to the Hivemind*





thunk thunk........



reminds me of Christmas Charol with Bill Murry


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Oddly enough I left for the same reason.





PUPPY POWER!!!!!


----------



## megamania

huh....go figure....


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> That's gotta smart.




Actually, that's gotta stupid...


----------



## Mycanid

What in the hee haws are squid billies????  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Staples himself to the Hivemind*




 

does it remind you of the time you stapled balogna to your face galeros?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> does it remind you of the time you stapled balogna to your face galeros?



The Hive IS full of bologna.

. . . I wonder if any of you are named Oscar.  :-?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The Hive IS full of bologna.
> 
> . . . I wonder if any of you are named Oscar.  :-?




Good point Hafrog ... I bow to your wisdom in this matter.


----------



## Bront

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The Hive IS full of bologna.
> 
> . . . I wonder if any of you are named Oscar.  :-?



I think you ment Spam here...


----------



## Blackrat

Good morning, afternoon, evening or night everyone. Depending on your time zone. 
For me it is morning.


----------



## megamania

over 9000 posts!


I know no one really cares but what the hey......


----------



## Aeson

Congrats mega.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Congrats, Mega.

You talk too much.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I was gonna go to Gameday tomorrow but they needed me to work at another store. Which means one thing: OVERTIME!!! 

Had to post the cancellation as the website is closed to any sort of registerin' (or cancelling)..... 

Which was a bummer since I was signed up for Henry and Torm's games. Both are cool guys.


----------



## Aeson

PM Henry, Torm and/or Rel and let them know.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What in the hee haws are squid billies????  :\




Sheer stupidity.  A part of your soul will die if you see it.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good point Hafrog ... I bow to your wisdom in this matter.



Good decision.  But never let it be said that I do not reward my loyal servants.

A present for you, my good mushroom.  A picture of an origami you!


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I was gonna go to Gameday tomorrow but they needed me to work at another store. Which means one thing: OVERTIME!!!
> 
> Had to post the cancellation as the website is closed to any sort of registerin' (or cancelling).....
> 
> Which was a bummer since I was signed up for Henry and Torm's games. Both are cool guys.





I was hoping to go to the Albany Gameday but have to work.   Mine isn't even overtime....


----------



## megamania

Internet speed.... 16.8     IT'S GETTING WORSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Galerros: Thanks for the warning ... methinks I will avoid it.

Hafrogman: Hey! Thanks for the pic! I like it!


----------



## Bloosquig

Ah no the mushrooms are multiplying!


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Ah no the mushrooms are multiplying!



two times two is four.
three times two is six.
four times two is eight.
five times two is ten.
six times two is twelve.
seven times two is fourteen.
eight times two is sixteen.
nine times two is eighteen.
ten times two is twenty.

...

etc., etc., ad naseum.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Everyone


----------



## megamania

ah lordy..... I checked my e-mail and spotted this under "News Worthy" stuff....



http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070921/ap_en_ce/leave_britney_alone_guy


This is outta hand....


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone





how goes it golden one


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone



Hey GM.

Want to "multiply" with me?  It's great fun.


----------



## megamania

Bront's site is down.



ah well.   Time to go draw I guess folks.


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:
			
		

> how goes it golden one




It goes. I bought a new car. Life is better.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey GM.
> 
> Want to "multiply" with me?  It's great fun.




Should we first "add" the bed and "subtract" the clothes?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I was hoping to go to the Albany Gameday but have to work.   Mine isn't even overtime....




Mine is. Which is rare for Bojangles... but then the OT is being "charged" to the other store....   So, my boss doesn't care if I get the OT or not..... It's not on her payroll.... just my check.

Going was kinda last minute anyways. I'd asked for the day off before I went on vacation. I was actually surprised to have been able to sign up for those two games this late in the "game"... Usually by this time, all are filled up. Rel's is always filled the first day of reg, including those he holds seats for.

 I wasn't able to make the first day of reg, being on vacation and not willing to pay for more than one day of internet (not at $10/day!) and I already had to do that to check my bank balance. Stupid Bank Of America took out their card payment on the 22nd, instead of 9/10 like I'd set it up to do.....   

I'm hoping to hit the next one in January, weather permitting.... If not, the double-header in April.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Internet speed.... 16.8     IT'S GETTING WORSE!!!!!!!!




Damn. Did you install one of those old modems from like 1998 or something???  :\ 

Either that or got onto aohell....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Ah no the mushrooms are multiplying!




Who rained on the hive?

Oh, wait. That ain't rain......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone




Hello, GM.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> The syrup in Coke beverages.  I think?  Some kinda soda dipped french fried funnel cake basically.
> 
> I never got one.
> 
> Arr.




Probably basically like they do beer-battered fish....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> PM Henry, Torm and/or Rel and let them know.




I emailed Torm as I don't have PM capability anymore. Need to reup my supporter account but no extra $$ right now.... I also told him to tell Henry as he's already at Rel's house. Torm and another guy (they're all gaming buddies) won't be there until probably tomorrow.


----------



## Bront

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Who rained on the hive?
> 
> Oh, wait. That ain't rain......



No one, just sporatic updates.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Should we first "add" the bed and "subtract" the clothes?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It goes. I bought a new car. Life is better.



Sweet. What kind of car?


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I emailed Torm as I don't have PM capability anymore. Need to reup my supporter account but no extra $$ right now.... I also told him to tell Henry as he's already at Rel's house. Torm and another guy (they're all gaming buddies) won't be there until probably tomorrow.



At least you let them know.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sweet. What kind of car?




Well not a NEW car but its an white 88 VW Cabroliet Convertable.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> At least you let them know.




I did all that I could do.... I doubt I can find Torm's phone #....it's somewhere on a piece of  paper.... But I don't feel comfortable calling him as I don't know him _that_ well....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well not a NEW car but its an white 88 VW Cabroliet Convertable.




The pay scale for the Air Force must be rather decent.... Even for a used car, it can't be too cheap.... 

My ex-boyfriend told me that he made about $60 a month when he was in but then that was back in the late 60s.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The pay scale for the Air Force must be rather decent.... Even for a used car, it can't be too cheap....
> 
> My ex-boyfriend told me that he made about $60 a month when he was in but then that was back in the late 60s.....




Heh, we make crap. The car was 1500 bucks.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well not a NEW car but its an white 88 VW Cabroliet Convertable.



We need a picture of you in it with your its top down.


----------



## Bloosquig

Convertibles are cool.  I need to get one someday.  Or magically convert my hybrid with green power.

Go go magic green convertible power!!!

AND CAPTAIN PLANET!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Closest I have is a moon roof. I've been able to open it up the last couple of days. It's been nice and cool.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We need a picture of you in it with your its top down.




I go topless in it all the time.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I go topless in it all the time.



:thisthreadisworthlesswithoutpics:


----------



## Bloosquig

Heckler said:
			
		

> :thisthreadisworthlesswithoutpics:




Alright if you REALLY wanna see me topless in my car...  Just ignore the hairy white chest.

Yeah.

I'm sexy I know it.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> :thisthreadisworthlesswithoutpics:



If you're going to do it, do it right.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Closest I have is a moon roof. I've been able to open it up the last couple of days. It's been nice and cool.



Is that the one you hang your butt out of?


----------



## Goldmoon

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that the one you hang your butt out of?




Heh, Ive mooned someone out a sunroof.....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I go topless in it all the time.



I bet you do. I bet you do.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Is that the one you hang your butt out of?



That would be some feat for me. :\


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you're going to do it, do it right.



That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, Ive mooned someone out a sunroof.....



Aeson, hit it again...


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Should we first "add" the bed and "subtract" the clothes?




Beds are optional.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Beds are optional.




Depends on the mood.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, Ive mooned someone out a sunroof.....



Heckler you can use this as well if you have Firefox and the smiley add-on.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Heckler you can use this as well if you have Firefox and the smiley add-on.



I don't, which is why I'm outsourcing


----------



## Aeson

Cut and paste the file location from my quote  to a word document.


----------



## Aeson

Goldie, don't work too hard or get the boys too worked up. Good night everyone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Closest I have is a moon roof. I've been able to open it up the last couple of days. It's been nice and cool.




It's been nice and cool here too. Gonna warm up though....


----------



## Ferret

Right then, I'm off to university! Moving in tomorrow morning. See you all in a bit!


----------



## Mycanid

Good luck Ferret! I hope it is beneficial and informative for you!


----------



## Heckler

It is Oktoberfest, ja!  Eferyvone start making vit ze oompa-oompa!

http://www.oktoberfest-zinzinnati.com/chickendance.asp


----------



## Aurora

Mmmmm German food. Hi Heckler  Thinking about German food makes me want to go to Hofbrahaus and get a bierwurst with whipped potatoes and fried cabbage. YUMMY!


Hello hive! Thought I'd pop in for a moment. Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Aeson

Weekend is good so far. How are you doing?


----------



## Heckler

Oompa-oompa!!!1!!1!!


----------



## Bloosquig

Oompa oompa!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler and Bloos are Ompa Lompas


----------



## megamania

Not much new here.

Worked hard yesterday

Wife is nearly recovered from the Flu

I may have found a new gaming group   

Decided to go ahead and do a comicbook for here.  Strikeforce: Morituri II.  Team will consist of five members-

Igoo  Herciloids fame
Peter Stanchek "Sting" Harbinger of Valiant Comics
unnamed Sorc of 20th level
Christina of the Mace (yup- a new version)

Megamania 1999 or John Play  both are black leather wearing rogues with an attitude that worked for a industrial nation as a spy.   Not sure which to do as of yet.....


and that folks... is it for me.


----------



## megamania

Today marks the return to my world also.   doctors visit, work and tommoroow 14 hour days return.

folks here are sleeping in.


life is back to normal...........   is that good?


----------



## megamania

40 hours since someone other than I was here.....   





taps plays in the background......


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks ... almost afternoon of course....


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee! "Cricket'itus in here it seems.


----------



## Bloosquig

I've been up at the in-laws in LA dropping off my wife and goofing around.  I've left her up there so she has someone to be with while I'm off goofing around at a friends house for his 24 hour halo 3 celebration lol.    

Should be fun.


----------



## Mycanid

24 hours straight????   

Yeesh ... got coffee?


----------



## Mycanid

Allright ... what's up with the "Helminthic" thing.  :\


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Allright ... what's up with the "Helminthic" thing.  :\



Have we taught you nothing?  Go look it up.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Then come back and tell me what it means.


----------



## Blackrat

Heckler said:
			
		

> Have we taught you nothing?  Go look it up.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Then come back and tell me what it means.





			
				dictionary said:
			
		

> Helminthic = a medication capable of causing the evacuation of parasitic intestinal worms



Sounds extremely exciting. The off topic is now a medication   . Yeah, I've been using it as replacement for coffee but might work for parasites too.


----------



## Heckler

> ...the evacuation of parasitic intestinal worms




Now _there's_ a lovely image.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Now _there's_ a lovely image.




It is if the evacuees are actually cthulian horrors that attempt to possess the PCs...


----------



## kenobi65

Just had Taco Bell for lunch.  I bet that it's helminthic.


----------



## The_Warlock

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Just had Taco Bell for lunch.  I bet that it's helminthic.




At the very least, but it may be required since otherwise the passengers in the Taco might try to become permanent residents...


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It is if the evacuees are actually cthulian horrors that attempt to possess the PCs...



Dude, when cthulian horrors fly out my butt![/waynesworld]


----------



## Heckler

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Just had Taco Bell for lunch.  I bet that it's helminthic.



Now, see, I would think Taco Hell would create the need for something helminthic.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> Now, see, I would think Taco Hell would create the need for something helminthic.




Especially with those new super-cheesy burrito thingys they have out now....


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Have we taught you nothing?  Go look it up.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Then come back and tell me what it means.




Phooey! I think it is much more interesting to hear the replies of my fellow hivers (Blackrat's answer was far more interesting than a boring dictionary definition!)


----------



## Blackrat

But it was a dictionary definition . Just try and check it out.


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone notice this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=208153
It's starting to remind me of the Hive. Nonsensical babbling over pseudo-understandable topic.


----------



## Bloosquig

Are we playing the crazy word game?    

Defenestrate:  verb for "to throw out a window"

eructate:  burping.

I didn't look em up so my spelling might be a bit off as well as the exact defination but that should be pretty close.  What else do we have out there hivers?


----------



## Blackrat

Arachibutyrophobia: Fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of the mouth.


----------



## Blackrat

Hellenologophobia: Fear of Greek terms or complex scientific terminology.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hellenologophobia: Fear of Greek terms or complex scientific terminology.



Fear of greek writing, eh?

Beware Greeks bearing glyphs?

...

Okay, so it's a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Aurora

All right guys. What premieres happen tonight? I know I am missing one on my TIVO.

And how has everyone been?


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Anyone notice this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=208153
> It's starting to remind me of the Hive. Nonsensical babbling over pseudo-understandable topic.



That is pretty funny.


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Are we playing the crazy word game?
> 
> Defenestrate:  verb for "to throw out a window"
> 
> eructate:  burping.
> 
> I didn't look em up so my spelling might be a bit off as well as the exact defination but that should be pretty close.  What else do we have out there hivers?



My favoritest word in the whole wide world EVAR...

Callipygian:adj.   Having beautifully proportioned buttocks.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> My favoritest word in the whole wide world EVAR...
> 
> Callipygian:adj.   Having beautifully proportioned buttocks.



Are you an ass man Heckler?


----------



## Aurora

Wow, the hive has been moving slowly the last few days, eh? Catching up wasn't hard at all.


----------



## Aurora

Of course, I guess if I want conversation, I am gonna have to talk to myself.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> All right guys. What premieres happen tonight? I know I am missing one on my TIVO.
> 
> And how has everyone been?



Tonight?

Looks like. . . not much.  Everything good was earlier (Heroes, Chuck, Bones) or comes up tommorrow (Smallville and Grey's Anatomy).

You could have 
Deal or No Deal
Bionic Woman
Life (?)
Criminal Minds
CSI: New York
Private Practice
Dirty Sexy Money

. . . yeah.  Not much.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Are you an ass man Heckler?



I like a nice ass as much as the next guy, but I think I'm really more of a boob guy.

I just really like that there's a big fancy word for "nice ass."


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course, I guess if I want conversation, I am gonna have to talk to myself.



One of the signs of insanity.

My personal favorite though is performing the same action in the same manner and expecting different results.


----------



## Aurora

*You could have:
Deal or No Deal* Ugh.......no
*Bionic Woman* mildly interested to see this one, it is TIVO'd
*Life (?)* same as above
*Criminal Minds* LOVE this show, but I think the premiere was last week. I have a season pass on this one. 
*CSI: New York* Meh
*Private Practice* TIVO'd
*Dirty Sexy Money* That's the one! I figure I'll watch the premiere and see if the hype is warranted. 

I am also TIVOing "The War". What? I like history.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tonight?
> 
> Looks like. . . not much.  Everything good was earlier (Heroes, Chuck, Bones) or comes up tommorrow (Smallville and Grey's Anatomy).
> 
> You could have
> Deal or No Deal
> Bionic Woman
> Life (?)
> Criminal Minds
> CSI: New York
> Private Practice
> Dirty Sexy Money
> 
> . . . yeah.  Not much.




Criminal Minds rocks.  It'll suffer when Patinkin leaves, but he's supposed to be a real pain to work with so him leaving doesn't suprise me.

Life looks interesting.

CSI:NY doesn't suck.

I missed Bones last night, how was it. (I watched NCIS instead)


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Private Practice* TIVO'd



Really?

Meh.  Perhaps I'm just biased against the show because I'm going to miss her bangin' Karev in the medical supplies closet.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> One of the signs of insanity.
> 
> My personal favorite though is performing the same action in the same manner and expecting different results.



Honey, I married dshai. I know where I stand sanity-wise.   

You mean like a chick who dates the same pricks, hoping to change them only to fail miserably, cry to me about it, and then start the process all over again? Yeah, I have a friend like that. She graduated college with a BS in psychology. *sighs*

My son just filled his diaper! *sighs again* BRB


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> I missed Bones last night, how was it. (I watched NCIS instead)



I don't know yet.  I'm about half way through my DVDs of Season 2.  I'm going to start watching it new once I've caught up.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> Meh.  Perhaps I'm just biased against the show because I'm going to miss her bangin' Karev in the medical supplies closet.



I agree, but I like her chemistry with Tim Daly. We'll see.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You mean like a chick who dates the same pricks, hoping to change them only to fail miserably, cry to me about it, and then start the process all over again? Yeah, I have a friend like that. She graduated college with a BS in psychology. *sighs*



So what you're saying is that she's fragile AND available?

Nice.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> You mean like a chick who dates the same pricks, hoping to change them only to fail miserably, cry to me about it, and then start the process all over again? Yeah, I have a friend like that. She graduated college with a BS in psychology. *sighs*



And you haven't hooked me up yet because...(j/k)


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> And you haven't hooked me up yet because...(j/k)



At our last Ohio gameday I told her she should come.   BTW are you coming to this next one?
Dshai is gonna run a Star Wars saga game I think. The last gameday was fun. Dshai and Enk ran a tandem game where we started out at 2 tables dshai was DMing a group of dwarves going into a large church looking for an artifact that a group of orcs (DM'd by Enk) were coming in from the other side searching for. We met n the middle after about an hour and a half and then our 2 tables combined and we fought eachother to get the artifact. It was fun.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Criminal Minds rocks.  It'll suffer when Patinkin leaves, but he's supposed to be a real pain to work with so him leaving doesn't suprise me.



I feel the same. I started watching the show because the Spaniard was on it. The show won't be the same without him. And what is the deal with the boss chick having it in for Hutchinson or whatever his name is?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> At our last Ohio gameday I told her she should come.   BTW are you coming to this next one?
> Dshai is gonna run a Star Wars saga game I think. The last gameday was fun. Dshai and Enk ran a tandem game where we started out at 2 tables dshai was DMing a group of dwarves going into a large church looking for an artifact that a group of orcs (DM'd by Enk) were coming in from the other side searching for. We met n the middle after about an hour and a half and then our 2 tables combined and we fought eachother to get the artifact. It was fun.



I wonder if anyone would notice if I started showing up at every ENWorld gameday in the U.S.

It'd be an amusing exersize.  Hmmm.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It'd be an amusing exersize.  Hmmm.




Well, it'd be exercise, anyway. That'd be a lot of hopping...


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> At our last Ohio gameday I told her she should come.   BTW are you coming to this next one?
> Dshai is gonna run a Star Wars saga game I think. The last gameday was fun. Dshai and Enk ran a tandem game where we started out at 2 tables dshai was DMing a group of dwarves going into a large church looking for an artifact that a group of orcs (DM'd by Enk) were coming in from the other side searching for. We met n the middle after about an hour and a half and then our 2 tables combined and we fought eachother to get the artifact. It was fun.



Doesn't look like it.  Sounds like fun, though.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wonder if anyone would notice if I started showing up at every ENWorld gameday in the U.S.
> 
> It'd be an amusing exersize.  Hmmm.



Go for it. We are gonna try and make the NC one in March. The one this month was just too soon for us. We might go to Con on the Cob in Nov though. Fett snd Bubba have expressed interest in tagging along as well.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Doesn't look like it.  Sounds like fun, though.



*dissapointed* Why not?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I feel the same. I started watching the show because the Spaniard was on it. The show won't be the same without him. And what is the deal with the boss chick having it in for Hutchinson or whatever his name is?



She's probably crabby 'cause Mandy's being a diva and throwing a hissy fit.  I thought it was a setup to get rid of Hutchinson(or whatever...Greg)


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> *dissapointed* Why not?



No transportation.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> No transportation.



That blows! How are you getting around?!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> That blows! How are you getting around?!



Walk or bus.  I've got most everything I need within a couple blocks of me, so I don't even leave the neighborhood that often.

I need to fill my diaper.  BRB.


----------



## Heckler

What?  Did everyone take a potty break?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> What?  Did everyone take a potty break?



Lunch.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Lunch.



Ahhh.  So you won't be due for a couple of hours, then.


----------



## Aurora

I took a baby needs me break. I think I am gonna go take a nap break now though since he is sleeping.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ahhh.  So you won't be due for a couple of hours, then.



Eh, I'm around.  I just don't have much to say.  I'm kind of dull.
...
Okay, REALLY dull.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm around.  I just don't have much to say.  I'm kind of dull.
> ...
> Okay, REALLY dull.




~doesn't believe it

And I don't think that is what he was referring to.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~doesn't believe it



REALLY, REALLY dull then?
The last woman who tried to convince me that I wasn't dull quickly dumped me because I didn't interest her.  So, don't believe everything you see on the internet.    


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> And I don't think that is what he was referring to.



No?  Then I missed his joke.

*oblivious*

*and dull*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *oblivious*




Heckler: Mentions specific type of non-recreational break.

You: No, lunch.

Heckler: Assuming standard biological process from time of lunch ingestion suggests that you'll be due in a couple hours for said break.

Bathroom humor is so non-funny when you have to explain it.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Heckler: Mentions specific type of non-recreational break.
> 
> You: No, lunch.
> 
> Heckler: Assuming standard biological process from time of lunch ingestion suggests that you'll be due in a couple hours for said break.
> 
> Bathroom humor is so non-funny when you have to explain it.



Ah.

I see.

Perhaps my problem is lack of standard biological process.  I'll be due in about five or six.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps my problem is lack of standard biological process.




[hysteria]
ALIEN!! MUTANT!!! FROGEMOTH!!!!

[/hysteria]


----------



## Mycanid

Froghemoth? What's this?


----------



## Mycanid

Actually let me clarify .... I know what one is ... I was asking "what's this" in relation to Hafrog being called one ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How goes it hivers?


----------



## kenobi65

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Bionic Woman* mildly interested to see this one, it is TIVO'd




I've read three separate reviews, all of which pretty much said, "Katee Sackhoff (playing a villain) is great, the rest, not so much."  The shame is that Katee's not a regular.

The only new show that's piquing my interest is Pushing Daisies, but that hasn't premiered yet.


----------



## The_Warlock

Read back, Myc, it's only a comment in so far as a possible function of non-standard biological processes, and the fact that he's a frog...

Hi Fru, how goes?


Only here for a few before I toddle of to MMO land with the friends tonight...eating my spicy garlic butter tortellini for dinner...


----------



## The_Warlock

Alright...I'm out...later all


----------



## Raylis

hafrogman said:
			
		

> One of the signs of insanity.
> 
> My personal favorite though is performing the same action in the same manner and expecting different results.




You're not crazy if you talk to yourself...

you're crazy if you _awnser_ yourself.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> What?  Did everyone take a potty break?




It's called work.  Of which I no longer have to do any.  Today.


----------



## Dog Moon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I've read three separate reviews, all of which pretty much said, "Katee Sackhoff (playing a villain) is great, the rest, not so much."  The shame is that Katee's not a regular.
> 
> The only new show that's piquing my interest is Pushing Daisies, but that hasn't premiered yet.




Journeyman is kinda interesting, IMO.  I'll continue watching that.  Heroes too.  Hrm, don't think I'm watching much else atm, but only because the like 4 shows I was previously watching just ended for the season/series.


----------



## Aurora

I am angry that Psych, Burn Notice and Dead Zone are done. Especially Burn Notice. we are gonna have to wait 9 freaking months to see new ones.  

I could conceive and have another baby in that time. 


Not that I am going to mind you. The baby factory is closed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am angry that Psych, Burn Notice and Dead Zone are done.




Speaking of which, you just went over my list of shows that just ended.


----------



## kenobi65

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am angry that Psych, Burn Notice and Dead Zone are done. Especially Burn Notice. we are gonna have to wait 9 freaking months to see new ones.
> 
> I could conceive and have another baby in that time.




I know how you feel.  They ran the last new BSG episode in March.  And then, the teaser for the next season, at the end of that episode, said, "New episodes coming in 2008!"

To add insult to injury, I read that SciFi is considering spreading the final season out over 2008 *and* 2009!  Grrrrrr...


----------



## Dog Moon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> To add insult to injury, I read that SciFi is considering spreading the final season out over 2008 *and* 2009!  Grrrrrr...




Wow, I hadn't heard about that before.  It true, that's pretty lame.  There's 52 weeks in the year.  That should be enough time to finish that season.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hey guys! Bionic Woman was pretty good. I hope the plot can keep me as interested as the characters. Hows everyone been? I've been at Cm a bit lately and I guess Ive already pissed someone off. I was even trying to be nice. Thats a rough site.


----------



## kenobi65

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, I hadn't heard about that before.  It true, that's pretty lame.  There's 52 weeks in the year.  That should be enough time to finish that season.




I think it's more that SciFi wants to spread out their best-rated show for as long as possible.


----------



## Aurora

i am recording bionic woman on fridays on sci-fi because i can only tivo 2 things at a time.


----------



## hafrogman

Morning Hive.




_Ditta-ditta-ditta-ditta-ditta-ditta_


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Bionic Woman was pretty good. I hope the plot can keep me as interested as the characters. Hows everyone been? I've been at Cm a bit lately and I guess Ive already pissed someone off. I was even trying to be nice. Thats a rough site.



It's not hard to piss off people over there. You don't have to do much.


----------



## Aeson

Running your own business sucks most days. This is one of those days. No one wants to spend money. If they do they have to b!tch about it. I had to call a couple of different places today to straighten things out. I'm paying bills.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Running your own business sucks most days. This is one of those days. No one wants to spend money. If they do they have to b!tch about it. I had to call a couple of different places today to straighten things out. I'm  paying bills.
> 
> Running your own business sucks most days. This is one of those days. No one wants to spend money. If they do they have to b!tch about it. I had to call a couple of different places today to straighten things out. I'm paying bills.



FIFY, and geez it took a lot.


----------



## Aeson

When you have no money to pay the bill it's a lot of fun.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Bionic Woman was pretty good. I hope the plot can keep me as interested as the characters. Hows everyone been? I've been at Cm a bit lately and I guess Ive already pissed someone off. I was even trying to be nice. Thats a rough site.





I'm a Heroes fan myself.  Too bad I have to wait until next fall for Season 2 and Origins (no TV).

CM is good for comicbook / movie info and that's about it.  I find it is a clik.   If you were there from the beginning then you belong.  If not... its very hard to be accepted.

EN World is somewhat like that that but there are MANY cliks (Hivemind being one).   As always... I belong to none but am allowed to tag along with most.....   never accepted but never chased away either.....


sigh.....   life sucks.....


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> When you have no money to pay the bill it's a lot of fun.





I wouldn't know what to do if I didn't have outstranding bills.   I am on a first name basis with three of the bastards now.


----------



## megamania

This is an reinactment of the medical bill collector calling-



"Hello.  May I speak to Mr. Andrew S. Farrell?"

"Hi Bill.  I know I am still behind.  I'll try to get something out this week or next."

"Mr. Farrell, you need to pay your bills on time.  If you can not at least contact us and make arrangements to pay the bills."

"I know Bill.  I am working two full time bills now and the wife's car required over 1100 dollars in repairs.  She has to go to work if we are to pay those bills.   I'll send some money out today or Thursday.  Thankyou and goodbye."

"Thankyou Mr. Farrell."

click

"***ing Bastard Bill"

hang up now.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm a Heroes fan myself.  Too bad I have to wait until next fall for Season 2 and Origins (no TV).
> 
> CM is good for comicbook / movie info and that's about it.  I find it is a clik.   If you were there from the beginning then you belong.  If not... its very hard to be accepted.
> 
> EN World is somewhat like that that but there are MANY cliks (Hivemind being one).   As always... I belong to none but am allowed to tag along with most.....   never accepted but never chased away either.....
> 
> 
> sigh.....   life sucks.....



If there is a clique here then you belong. The hive is open to all. It's an open thread so anyone can post. Mega you are one of the few that makes this thread work. It would lose something if you were gone.   

You are correct about CM being cliquish. You can get in to them and be accepted if you wanted to.


----------



## Aurora

Muhuhawhahahaha





I feel better.


----------



## The_Warlock

This

Week

Is

Cursed.

This has been a warning by the Emergency WTFOMGBBQ Network.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Muhuhawhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better.



*sigh*  What are you nefariously scheming THIS time?

...

And do you need a minion?  I do a pathable Igor, marthter.  Or I could get myself a steel rimmed hat and be Oddjob.  Your choice, really.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> This has been a warning by the Emergency WTFOMGBBQ Network.



If this had been a real emergency, this message would have been followed by "!!!!!!!!!11111!!!!!eleventy!!!one!!!!!"


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If this had been a real emergency, this message would have been followed by "!!!!!!!!!11111!!!!!eleventy!!!one!!!!!"




What does Bilbo's age at his going away party have to do with it?

And personally, I vote for OddJob, best worst weapon ever...


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*  What are you nefariously scheming THIS time?
> 
> ...
> 
> And do you need a minion?  I do a pathable Igor, marthter.  Or I could get myself a steel rimmed hat and be Oddjob.  Your choice, really.



I can't play favorites, I'll need to see your EVIL qualifications.


----------



## Aurora

CSI premieres tonight!


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't play favorites, I'll need to see your EVIL qualifications.




Ooh, ooh! I murdertated (but neither exploditated nor decapaploded) the hench(wo)man and fiance of one of the PCs in my Campaign, and have made giving the body of the deceased willingly to a fiendish book as a new body to possess in exchange for passage to the foes who intend to destroy the world the most palatable of the available deals. Oh, and they know for a fact that the book will betray them once they have passed the magic barrier and will have to kill the body of their former companion to succeed.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What does Bilbo's age at his going away party have to do with it?



Sometimes I get carried away with my 1337ness.  Sorry.







			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And personally, I vote for OddJob, best worst weapon ever...



True, but Igor can by fun ath well.  Provideth a whole new meaning to the word lickthpittle.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> True, but Igor can by fun ath well.  Provideth a whole new meaning to the word lickthpittle.




But can you do the Marty Feldman eyes?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can't play favorites, I'll need to see your EVIL qualifications.



I of course have no documented evil acts to report.      And I never will, as long as they don't find the bodies.

But I have henched before, including a brief portion of time wherein I was my own henchperson.  Darn leadership feat.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But can you do the Marty Feldman eyes?



I'm not sure what those are, but I've got a hunch.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what those are, but I've got a hunch.




Googley...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Googley...



Yeah, I do actually know.  I didn't even have to Google'em.  I just couldn't pass up to oportunity for the world's worst pun.

Nor could I in this post either.  I think I have a problem.


Hi, my name's John . . . and I'm a punaholic.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think I have a problem.




Nah, there's no problem here...though you may be related to Abby Normal.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nah, there's no problem here...though you may be related to Abby Normal.



Not to the best of my knowledge.  I belong to the Mal family.  That's me, good ol' Abner Mal.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not to the best of my knowledge.  I belong to the Mal family.  That's me, good ol' Abner Mal.




Hmm, you're sure none of your cousins are sisters?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hmm, you're sure none of your cousins are sisters?



Actually I'm quite sure that both of my cousins are sisters.  They are each other's sisters.  I have two half-cousins (children of my mother's half-brother) as well, but only one of them is a sister, the other is her brother.


----------



## The_Warlock

chuckle


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> CSI premieres tonight!



That's how I feel. I can't wait.


----------



## The_Warlock

Alrighty, I'm outta work, I'm outta ideas, and I'm outta energy.

Take care Hive...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Go for it. We are gonna try and make the NC one in March. The one this month was just too soon for us. We might go to Con on the Cob in Nov though. Fett snd Bubba have expressed interest in tagging along as well.




The next Gamedays are usually in January and April. There is a convention in March.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Bionic Woman was pretty good. I hope the plot can keep me as interested as the characters. Hows everyone been? I've been at Cm a bit lately and I guess Ive already pissed someone off. I was even trying to be nice. Thats a rough site.




Yay for pissing someone off! 

I did that the day I joined nothinghellholeland. They didn't like when I fought back to the hazing. But phooey and go bite something dead and rabid on them! HA!

It was a rough site too. I pissed off Teflon Billy (amongst others) but don't care.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> When you have no money to pay the bill it's a lot of fun.




Same goes for personal bills too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> This is an reinactment of the medical bill collector calling-
> 
> 
> 
> "Hello.  May I speak to Mr. Andrew S. Farrell?"
> 
> "Hi Bill.  I know I am still behind.  I'll try to get something out this week or next."
> 
> "Mr. Farrell, you need to pay your bills on time.  If you can not at least contact us and make arrangements to pay the bills."
> 
> "I know Bill.  I am working two full time bills now and the wife's car required over 1100 dollars in repairs.  She has to go to work if we are to pay those bills.   I'll send some money out today or Thursday.  Thankyou and goodbye."
> 
> "Thankyou Mr. Farrell."
> 
> click
> 
> "***ing Bastard Bill"
> 
> hang up now.




I'm not that way with Chase bank. But close enough. I'll pay your ****ing money when I win the bloody lottery!! I'm having to help some to get my sis' car paid up. It's in my name and she had a huge vet bill. She'd found two rottweilers and found out they were carrying parvosomethiingornuther and spread it around her dogs as well. One of the rottweilers died and she nearly lost 3 of her dogs.... And I have to catch up my cable bill, the power bill AND pay Bank of America's card bill (I don't want to have that one late-I can handle the payments on it!) but Chase needs to go eff themselves. They were the ones who lowered my credit limit, knowing I'm gonna go over it even IF I still paid the bills.. So I decided, F*** it! Either I'll win the lottery or my older nephew will get to go pro in about 6 years and I might get him to give me the $$$.....   

Speaking of that nephew, he had to quit football at HS because his mother was wanting him to get a job to help pay the bills.... but so far, no luck on him getting a job.... Now he wants to try for basketball; become the next Julius Peppers....   

His younger brother plays baseball and does fairly well, even if some of his teammates doesn't.... They had a game last night and one teammate, while in the outfield behind third base, zoned out and started stargazing right when a ball came his way..... 

Middle sis is the typical HS student but not doing any sports or even any clubs (that I know of...).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Muhuhawhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better.




Sounds like someone's channeling the Dark Side.....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone's channeling the Dark Side.....



Nah. She had a movement.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Middle sis is the typical HS student but not doing any sports or even any clubs (that I know of...).



She could marry into money.

I'm available.  How close to 18 is she?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nah. She had a movement.



The first movement from Beethoven's fifth?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The first movement from Beethoven's fifth?



I hope this isn't her first movement.


----------



## Aeson

First customer of the day came in to ship a sex toy to Lithuania.


----------



## Mycanid

La da dee ya duh dah duh dee.... Hiya folks!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> She could marry into money.
> 
> I'm available.  How close to 18 is she?




Not very. She's 15.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> First customer of the day came in to ship a sex toy to Lithuania.




And you got to inspect the package before delivery?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Slow night. 

Reported some idiot who wrote out an essay with multiple links to his porno webcam. He wrote it in spanish. Whatta jerk.


----------



## Bloosquig

Reminds me of one day at work me and my buddy were working the x-ray machines and saw a toy come through.  It was a holiday and I suppose the guy was just looking for some company.    
Or maybe he had a girl at the plant who was also very bored.  Either way we cracked up about it for a while.


----------



## Aurora

*twiddles thumbs*

slow night is right.

btw if i seem to be posting w/out using caps, using bad grammar etc it is because i am holding a baby and typing 1 handed. no comments from the peanut gallery needed.  

Warlock and Frogman, i amlooking over your credentials. i will have my fbi aunt take a look at you in depth and then i'll let you know. 

What is everyone doing this weekend? i think we are gonna be doing stuff around the house all weekend until football breakfast on sunday. mmmmm football breakfast. we used to go every sunday, but it has been  a couple years. our friends are ecstatic that we want to go.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Reminds me of one day at work me and my buddy were working the x-ray machines and saw a toy come through.  It was a holiday and I suppose the guy was just looking for some company.
> Or maybe he had a girl at the plant who was also very bored.  Either way we cracked up about it for a while.



that could make for an interesting "break".


----------



## Aurora

Heh

One of the girls on Korbin's birth board posted the link to this onesie and said she was gonna buy it. 





Another girl quoted it and asked if they had a size that would fit her husband.


----------



## Aurora

I am gonna stop talking to myself and go to bed now. 

Night hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am gonna stop talking to myself and go to bed now.
> 
> Night hive!




Night!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh
> 
> One of the girls on Korbin's birth board posted the link to this onesie and said she was gonna buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another girl quoted it and asked if they had a size that would fit her husband.




Awesome.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> First customer of the day came in to ship a sex toy to Lithuania.



You said you wouldn't tell!


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Reminds me of one day at work me and my buddy were working the x-ray machines and saw a toy come through.  It was a holiday and I suppose the guy was just looking for some company.
> Or maybe he had a girl at the plant who was also very bored.  Either way we cracked up about it for a while.





As a plastics quality auditor I have always feared whom would be the person to test such stuff at a manufacturing plant.....


----------



## Aurora

Hello Mega.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> *twiddles thumbs*
> 
> slow night is right.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Its been that way for quite a while now.   It usually takes either yorself or Goldmoon to appear before folks post.   I went for a week swearing I wouldn't return in part because of it and in part I felt I wasn't worth noting being here.....   low mana week.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Mega.





well.... Hello!   been a while since anyone addressed me here.    How goes things?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> As a plastics quality auditor I have always feared whom would be the person to test such stuff at a manufacturing plant.....


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> well.... Hello!   been a while since anyone addressed me here.    How goes things?



Well. I am tired, but used to it. And yourself?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Its been that way for quite a while now.   It usually takes either yorself or Goldmoon to appear before folks post.   I went for a week swearing I wouldn't return in part because of it and in part I felt I wasn't worth noting being here.....   low mana week.



I would miss you.


----------



## megamania

I survived my first week back to the 70+ hour scheldule.   Just found out my mother will be staying in Vermont for the winter but at my brothers.   Kinda hurts my feelings.   She dislikes him but chose there over here.   Could be all of her memories with dad that are here.


Shortly I go to my daughter's soccer game in Bennington.  I will be taking one of her friends with us.  Full car today.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

>





edit comment due to grandma


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> You said you wouldn't tell!



I didn't say it was you....yet.


----------



## Aeson

Mega don't take it personally.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well. I am tired, but used to it. And yourself?





Getting into the swing of it again.

At the store there is a growing resentment of a deadend job at a convience store.  For 20 cents more than the average 17 year old coming in off the street I am expected to be a quasi-manager.  NOT happening.

At the factory we had a major inspection by Stryker (medical field customer) which sounds like it went well.   Had a headbutting contest with supervisor about training.  Sign a form and you know it and are responcible for it.  My answer involved use of readings or one forgets.  He didn't want to hear about it.   Oh well.  oh and inventory also.  Busy week at the plant.

Just learned I am a month behind on morgage also.   Not good.


----------



## Aeson

Morning all. My plans for the weekend are to work for a few hours this morning. Football and a nap this afternoon and D&D tomorrow.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't say it was you....yet.




~doesn't even know where Lithuania is. 

Did Wakko cover it in "The Countries of the World" song?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would miss you.





don't tell the wife.....




changed my mind.   Lets make her insanely jealous........


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> don't tell the wife.....
> 
> changed my mind.   Lets make her insanely jealous........



Sounds fun.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~doesn't even know where Lithuania is.
> 
> Did Wakko cover it in "The Countries of the World" song?



Yes. It's in Europe. Get a map, woman.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mega don't take it personally.





I try not too.   I'm just.....well insure about myself to begin with and ever since disbanding the game group for the drug use issues I have nearly zero social interaction with people I can talk with about things I care about.


----------



## Aurora

Someone just freaking called my house. I don't like people calling before noon.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sounds fun.



Hey.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~doesn't even know where Lithuania is.
> 
> Did Wakko cover it in "The Countries of the World" song?




Some day I WILL get the Animantiacs DVD.   Classic stuff (at least to me)


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> I try not too.   I'm just.....well insure about myself to begin with and ever since disbanding the game group for the drug use issues I have nearly zero social interaction with people I can talk with about things I care about.



I can understand. It does seem that we come around when the women are here. I think it's the fact that there is activity and boobies.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yes. It's in Europe. Get a map, woman.



Meh. I barely even had to do geography in HS. Geography lasted less than a week. 

My son just gagged himself on his thumb. Poor guy.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Someone just freaking called my house. I don't like people calling before noon.



I'm sorry. I'll remember next time.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Some day I WILL get the Animantiacs DVD.   Classic stuff (at least to me)



Kylee loves it. So do dshai and I.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meh. I barely even had to do geography in HS. Geography lasted less than a week.
> 
> My son just gagged himself on his thumb. Poor guy.



It's on the list somewhere. http://youtube.com/watch?v=IDtdQ8bTvRc

I liked geography so I know where a few places are that others may not. It appears that Americans don't feel the need to know geography.   

If he works on that gag reflex he might have a career when he gets older.


----------



## megamania

I got my Herculiods collected the other day.   I'm thourghly enjoying traveling back to my childhood.   The show is cheesier than I remember.  The art fluctuates and even color changes.  The tactics used are cheesier.

I so want to make ALL of the crew 3.5 D20 and run mock adventures.   I have already done Igoo and he is a bad-ass rock ape that can destroy anything but I doubt he use beat a 7th level mind benger / cleric.   Even at a CR20 his WILL save is heinious......

But damage and his DR is awesome!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee loves it. So do dshai and I.



I like it. I'm not sure I like it enough to get the DVD.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Kylee loves it. So do dshai and I.





I hope the Batman movie parady is on the DVD  That one of my favorites.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I can understand. It does seem that we come around when the women are here. I think it's the fact that there is activity and boobies.



My son smiled at my boob the other day.


----------



## Aeson

Batman is one I would get on DVD.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If he works on that gag reflex he might have a career when he gets older.




Hmmm let me think about that......no.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I like it. I'm not sure I like it enough to get the DVD.





I have no TV and one can watch James Bond only so many times....


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> My son smiled at my boob the other day.



Are you surprised?


----------



## Aurora

Talk about old school cartoons. Man we have the D&D cartoon on DVD.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you surprised?




Not really.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hmmm let me think about that......no.



Are you picking and choosing his career path for him?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> My son smiled at my boob the other day.





Gotta love puppies!




I do.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you picking and choosing his career path for him?



Just helping eliminate a few possibilities  He'll never miss them.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Talk about old school cartoons. Man we have the D&D cartoon on DVD.





I want it but not for 54 dollars.    I wouldn't even spend that much on Heroes or a Smallville season.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Not really.



I don't think anyone else is.


----------



## megamania

Now all I can think of is puppies.


Soon I gotta leave for the game.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just helping eliminate a few possibilities  He'll never miss them.



Prolly not.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Now all I can think of is puppies.
> 
> 
> Soon I gotta leave for the game.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Now all I can think of is puppies.
> 
> 
> Soon I gotta leave for the game.



I do and don't look forward to my weeknights filled w/ practices and my weekends filled w/ games as my kids get older.


----------



## megamania

My idea of doing a comic here have been squashed.  I tried to post a page yesterday and after 15 minutes of it loading I gave up.


Worked on a possible Peter Stanchek (Sting of Harbinger comicbook) for a new Strikeforce: Morituri Storyhour.    Hard to do.   He has a 20th level powers of a psion but no straining (no skills) so its hard to design right while keeping to the character.

He has very low self-esteem but can possess people accidently, blow up entire buildings and so on....   not easy to capture on a D20 character.


Igoo much easier.   Typical superheroes are much easier.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

>





Cute but I like the wife's better.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I do and don't look forward to my weeknights filled w/ practices and my weekends filled w/ games as my kids get older.



Try to avoid schedule conflicts. It should be ok.


----------



## megamania

Time for me to go.

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Cute but I like the wife's better.



Can't win them all.


----------



## megamania

The puppies one woman at work has defys explanation.   She may weigh 120 lbs but 30 pounds has to be the puppies.    She will have back problems before she is 35!



anyway-   I'm off.   Hopefully the Arlington Rangers will win.


They pregame cheer-

DANGER!
DANGER!

We are the Arlington Rangers!
We are here to win.

WIN! WIN! WIN!
Gooooooooo   RANGERS!


and on that note.....I'm outta here.


----------



## Aurora

Bye Mega. Have a good day!


----------



## Aurora

I gotta go as well. Talk to you later Aeson


----------



## Aeson

You're both leaving me here all alone.   

Bye. Have a good day you two. Talk to you later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Batman is one I would get on DVD.




Weird.  I see this post and guess what pops into my head?  The theme for Xmen, the Animated Series.  What the heck?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Cute but I like the wife's better.




Yeah, whenever mega thinks of puppies, he's not thinking of the canine animal.  I thought you knew this already?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, whenever mega thinks of puppies, he's not thinking of the canine animal.  I thought you knew this already?



It's a joke, son. I know what he means. No one over the age of 5 gets that excited about canines.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Weird.  I see this post and guess what pops into my head?  The theme for Xmen, the Animated Series.  What the heck?



I don't know but I wouldn't mind having that one either.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hay Guyz! Wutz up this foxhole?


----------



## Aeson

You haven't been around much.


----------



## megamania

ah...the return of high tension.



Somedays I wish I didn't have a family.   This is one of them......


Everyone is fighting today except for me but being around this is making me tense......


----------



## Aeson

Leave.


----------



## Bloosquig

Long live puppies.  In all their many guises.


----------



## Mycanid

I prefer kittens myself ... but puppies are nice too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> You haven't been around much.




I know.  My boredom has reached critical mass.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I know.  My boredom has reached critical mass.




Poor Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Poor Galeros.




ern byun#


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I prefer kittens myself ... but puppies are nice too.



If you were someone else I would think that was a coded message.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> I know.  My boredom has reached critical mass.



I hope we're not the cause of the boredom.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you were someone else I would think that was a coded message.


----------



## Mycanid

Hey there Aurora ... you get my email?


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you were someone else I would think that was a coded message.




The torpid whale swims leisurely through the  moonlit sea....


----------



## megamania

Slow at the Circus and here.   I'm going to bad.   Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Aurora ... you get my email?



I don't get emails from you anymore.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> The torpid whale swims leisurely through the  moonlit sea....



The rooster only crows at dawn.


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee!


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello!


----------



## The_Warlock

Greetings and felicitations...I'm only here until some fo the gaming crew show up...

How's things?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Greetings and felicitations...I'm only here until some fo the gaming crew show up...
> 
> How's things?




Meh, theyre OK I guess. I may not be around for a month or so starting next week. Last minute trip to the big sandbox. Ill try and let everyone know.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Meh, theyre OK I guess. I may not be around for a month or so starting next week. Last minute trip to the big sandbox. Ill try and let everyone know.




Got it. Well, good luck.

The first has arrived, I'm out of here. Take care!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Meh, theyre OK I guess. I may not be around for a month or so starting next week. Last minute trip to the big sandbox. Ill try and let everyone know.



I hope we get a chance to say good bye. If not then be careful. See you when you get back.


----------



## Bloosquig

Stay safe.  I suppose you probably won't get blown up if you're an air traffic controller but stay safe anyway.  Enjoy the tax free paychecks.


----------



## Goldmoon

I wont be working, I will be part on an investigation board. I really hope I get to go. Ill post a good by message if I get to go.


----------



## Aeson

Investigation board? Investigating Blackwater?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Investigation board? Investigating Blackwater?




I cant say what or who the investigation involves. Sorry, Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant say what or who the investigation involves. Sorry, Aeson.



I didn't think you could but I still had to ask.


----------



## Wereserpent

Vanish! Aeson!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Vanish! Aeson!



What do you take me for? A spy?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> What do you take me for? A spy?




Reploding Gravel Plate!


----------



## Aeson

It's nice to have you back.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's nice to have you back.




Snail Lightning!


----------



## Dog Moon

Sonic Boom!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Sonic Boom!




Turtle Catastrophe!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Turtle Catastrophe!




Red Headed Blitzkrieg, go!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Red Headed Blitzkrieg, go!




Pill Bug Stream of Eternal Longing!


----------



## Dog Moon

Death-defying Mound of Yokes from Devilish Eggs, Fall Upon Thee!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I want it but not for 54 dollars.    I wouldn't even spend that much on Heroes or a Smallville season.




If you have a used store that also sells DVDs, see what they charge for it...

When I get the cash, I'm gonna hit our local used bookstore/CD/DVD store and see if they have JAG season 4... I got season 3 for $25. Plus two sets of Voltron for about $20 each.


----------



## Bloosquig

FEAST!!!    

Go go snicker's commercials.


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> Investigation board? Investigating Blackwater?




Actually, the mysterious death of one Blackleaf.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I cant say what or who the investigation involves. Sorry, Aeson.




Especially since it would involve having to shoot Aeson.... And we doubt he wouldn't like that....


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Especially since it would involve having to shoot Aeson.... And we doubt he wouldn't like that....



I think she would.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Actually, the mysterious death of one Blackleaf.



That death wasn't mysterious.  She had it coming.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Death-defying Mound of Yokes from Devilish Eggs, Fall Upon Thee!




Life Giving Lard of Dryness destroy this good fiend!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Aurora ... you get my email?



I did. Give me some time.


----------



## Aurora

*Something witty*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Something witty*



*Something sarcastic*


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Something witty*



*Something suggestive*


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Meh, theyre OK I guess. I may not be around for a month or so starting next week. Last minute trip to the big sandbox. Ill try and let everyone know.




Hope all goes well for you.


The sandbox.... lots to say there but not here.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *Something suggestive*





thinly covered double-meaning?


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> thinly covered double-meaning?



Is there any other way to say it around here?


----------



## megamania

errr......


all I have to say is I like puppies.


----------



## megamania

as much as I hated Scrappy from Scooby-Doo he did understand one universal truth-

PUUUUUUUPPY POW-ER!


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> errr......
> 
> 
> all I have to say is I like puppies.



We got that.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Is there any other way to say it around here?



Yes.  You could not bother with the thinly-veiled part, or the double meaning, and just go straight for the naughty parts.

I like Boobies!


----------



## megamania

So besides the most common subject of conversation here... how goes it?  What's up?


----------



## megamania

Guess I'll begin....


I am Andy.  I am known as megamania, vander and loki on other various sites.  I was hooked on 3.5 DnD until some Coastal Wizards killed my Dragon and destroyed my Dungeon.  Drugs and the stupidity that comes with it broke my game group.  My family wiped out my hobby room.

Today I am reading RA Salvatore's The Two Swords and working on my John Play Storyhour whenever I am not watching the Heroes and Herculiods DVD sets.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm John, you may recognize me from such usernames as hafrogman and err. . . ha_frogman.  I tend to be fairly uniform in my usernames.  I'm not exactly hooked on D&D, I let my Dragon lapse months before the cancelation announcement came.  Prescient, really.  Other people's families and the stupidity that comes with them broke up my gaming group, and I just didn't have the patience for it any more.  I never had a hobby room.

Today I am reading Gary Gygax's 'The Anubis Murders' and practicing my origami whenever I'm not watching my Numb3rs DVD set.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...and practicing my origami whenever I'm not watching my Numb3rs DVD set.




Welcome John-
Can't say I know anyone that does origami much.   A girl I dated in Jr. High experimented with it.


I wonder what she is doing now?   Last I knew she was a radiation specialist in a hospital in North Carolina....


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Can't say I know anyone that does origami much.   A girl I dated in Jr. High experimented with it.
> 
> 
> I wonder what she is doing now?   Last I knew she was a radiation specialist in a hospital in North Carolina....



Radiation -> Mutation
Origami -> Japanese
Jr. High -> Schoolgirl

...

Mutant Japanese Schoolgirl who's into 'experimentation'?   Hot.

Damn.  Sorry, we were supposed to be getting off that subject.  Let's try this again.

Yeah, it's not the most common hobby in the world.  But it's a fun time killer if you have the patience and steady hands.


----------



## kenobi65

I'm Mike.  I use the same danged handle on far too many boards.

Still playing 3.5.  I have 3 different home groups, plus I play in the RPGA and some other "living-style" campaigns that were once affiliated with the RPGA (Living Arcanis, Legends of the Shining Jewel).  I play in the RPGA so I can actually *play*, because I'm the sole DM in two of my home groups, and the primary DM in the third.

I'd been reading Dragon since issue 60, and subscribing since I got a real job in '89 and could afford it.

On the train home tonight, I'll be reading a module that I'm going to be running for one of my groups in a couple of weeks ("Temple of the Death Goddess", by Green Ronin).


----------



## megamania

I have short stubby fingers with a thick wide palm.   I don't see origami in my future   


But it sounds like a good stress releiver.


and as far as Tracey goes.....   I think she would have made an incredible gamer also.  She was into drama also.   oh well.... that was 20+ years ago.


----------



## megamania

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Still playing 3.5.  I have 3 different home groups,  I'm the sole DM in two of my home groups, and the primary DM in the third.
> .





Ouch!  I DM'd one group and got time consuming


----------



## megamania

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> On the train home tonight, I'll be reading a module that I'm going to be running for one of my groups in a couple of weeks ("Temple of the Death Goddess", by Green Ronin).





How is that?  Level designed for?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I think she would have made an incredible gamer also.  She was into drama also.




[SEXIST] Indeed, because when I think of female gamers, the one word that pops into my mind is 'Drama' [/SEXIST]


----------



## kenobi65

megamania said:
			
		

> How is that?  Level designed for?




Seems pretty good so far (I'm only about halfway through).  Interesting backstory.  5th level, more or less.  And a bargain at $2.95.

It uses whatever pantheon GR is using in this series (Bleeding Edge), though the gods mentioned seem to map almost directly onto the Greyhawk deities I'm using; the Death Goddess of the title translates very nicely into Wee Jas.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I'm Mike.  I use the same danged handle on far too many boards.




Hi, Mike.

Welcome to Hive Anonymous.  Here at HA we hope to help people with their problems, without being judgemental.  There are twelve steps.  The first step is to aknowledge that there is a greater power, looking over and watching us.

...

Hi PirateCat!  *waves*


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Welcome to Hive Anonymous.  Here at HA we hope to help people with their problems, without being judgemental.  There are twelve steps.  The first step is to aknowledge that there is a greater power, looking over and watching us.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hi PirateCat!  *waves*




:snort!:

I should also mention that I am One Lucky Bastard.

- I've got three groups of good gamers (four, if you count the folks with whom I play RPGA stuff online), who are also among my best friends.

- My wife is an avid gamer, and a member of my three F2F groups.

- At the end of the month, I'm going off on a 5-day gaming vacation with one of my groups.  We rent a big 4-bedroom condo up in the Wisconsin Dells, and play from Thursday afternoon until Monday night.  We've been doing this for 15 years now, and it's one of the highlights of the year.


----------



## megamania

You do live the good life.  I however am the Ying to your Yang.   Oh well.....someday things will improve.


----------



## megamania

well its lunch time then nappy time for me.   Had off from the store today but still have the factory to do....


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> well its lunch time then nappy time for me.   Had off from the store today but still have the factory to do....



sleep well.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think she would.




Nah, I like you Aeson.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning folks ... 

How's things with you all?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, I like you Aeson.



Blademaiden might disagree with you.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes.  You could not bother with the thinly-veiled part, or the double meaning, and just go straight for the naughty parts.
> 
> I like Boobies!



But then you run into moderators. 

Hi P-kitty.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> But then you run into moderators.
> 
> Hi P-kitty.



What?  Why moderators?  I'm allowed to like boobies.


----------



## Aeson

I should report that picture. I find it offensive.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?  Why moderators?  I'm allowed to like boobies.





Either he has cold feet or someone left the door open to the porta potty again....


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I should report that picture. I find it offensive.



And I should report your post for its blatantly antiazurepodian tendancies!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And I should report your post for its blatantly antiazurepodian tendancies!



Your mom is antiazurepodian.


----------



## Heckler

Oooooh, dramas!

And not one female gamer in sight.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?  Why moderators?  I'm allowed to like boobies.





BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oooooh, dramas!
> 
> And not one female gamer in sight.


----------



## hafrogman

...

Mycanid: The Easily Amused Mushroom.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oooooh, dramas!
> 
> And not one female gamer in sight.



Pfft.  Your mom is a female gamer. . .

. . . actually, I think that'd be pretty cool.  My mom's close I guess.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft.  Your mom is a female gamer. . .



I wish.

Way back in the day I used to have one of them Diety&Demigods books, before they took out the Cthulu pantheon for copyright reasons.  

It mysteriously disappeared.  

I suspect she threw it out on her way to church one morning.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Blademaiden might disagree with you.




Then Ill have to slap that evil bitch.


----------



## Goldmoon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Oooooh, dramas!
> 
> And not one female gamer in sight.




*Poofcameo* Is that my cue? *Poofcameo*


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then Ill have to slap that evil bitch.



Hot.


----------



## Heckler

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then Ill have to slap that evil bitch.



Sounds like an old Star Trek episode.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then Ill have to slap that evil bitch.



Can I watch?


----------



## Goldmoon

All three of the above posts were expected. LOL


----------



## Heckler

Damn, we're getting predictable.


----------



## Aeson

I like to think of it as being dependable.


----------



## hafrogman

Indeed.


----------



## Goldmoon

I like it. It makes me feel like I'm a rockstar with groupies.


----------



## kenobi65

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like it. It makes me feel like I'm a rockstar with groupies.




Just remember, there's a fine line between "groupie" and "stalker"...a line that usually involves a restraining order.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like it. It makes me feel like I'm a rockstar with groupies.



Be careful.  Aeson is liable to throw his panties on stage.


----------



## Heckler

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Just remember, there's a fine line between "groupie" and "stalker"...a line that usually involves a restraining order.



Damn...beaten to the punch.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like it. It makes me feel like I'm a rockstar with groupies.



You need to hang around more lonely geeks then.



			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Just remember, there's a fine line between "groupie" and "stalker"...a line that usually involves a restraining order.



Be careful throwing around the word stalker. 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Be careful.  Aeson is liable to throw his panties on stage.



Briefs, thank you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Briefs, thank you.



You say potato.
I . . . also say potato.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Briefs, thank you.



Relax, dude, don't get your panties in a bunch.  

Errr...wait...you know what I mean...j/k


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> Relax, dude, don't get your panties in a bunch.
> 
> Errr...wait...you know what I mean...j/k


----------



## Heckler




----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> All three of the above posts were expected. LOL




This reminds me of something I read once on Bash.org:

JimBob2814: I actually tried Superman 64
JimBob2814: yes, it is.
Rawlsaur: Is it actually as bad as they say?
Rawlsaur: ...
JimBob2814: no, you're just predictable
Rawlsaur: Are you psychic or something?
Rawlsaur: ...
JimBob2814: NO I WON'T
Rawlsaur: STOP DOING THAT!
Rawlsaur: ...
JimBob2814: haha


----------



## Bloosquig

Costco chicken here I come doo dah, doo dah,

Costco chicken here I come... all the live long day?   :\ 

Whatever it is it's time to get some dinner for me baby, and wifey.  And it's, you guessed it, chicken from Costco.

Talk to ya later hivers.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

>



You know I still wuv you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know I still wuv you.




"Wuv. Twu Wuv, is wot bwings us...togevver...today..."


----------



## kenobi65

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> "Wuv. Twu Wuv, is wot bwings us...togevver...today..."




My parents went to a wedding last year, at which the presiding minister led off his sermon with that.  The bride and groom laughed (apparently, the minister knew they'd find it funny), my parents laughed...and everyone else thought the minister was on drugs.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> You know I still wuv you.



*muah*


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This reminds me of something I read once on Bash.org:
> 
> JimBob2814: I actually tried Superman 64
> JimBob2814: yes, it is.
> Rawlsaur: Is it actually as bad as they say?
> Rawlsaur: ...
> JimBob2814: no, you're just predictable
> Rawlsaur: Are you psychic or something?
> Rawlsaur: ...
> JimBob2814: NO I WON'T
> Rawlsaur: STOP DOING THAT!
> Rawlsaur: ...
> JimBob2814: haha



 
Now THAT'S comedy![slappysquirrel]


----------



## megamania

'allo hive.   Seems folks are just popping in and not staying for long today.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This reminds me of something I read once on Bash.org:
> 
> JimBob2814: I actually tried Superman 64
> JimBob2814: yes, it is.
> Rawlsaur: Is it actually as bad as they say?
> Rawlsaur: ...
> JimBob2814: no, you're just predictable
> Rawlsaur: Are you psychic or something?
> Rawlsaur: ...
> JimBob2814: NO I WON'T
> Rawlsaur: STOP DOING THAT!
> Rawlsaur: ...
> JimBob2814: haha



It would get annoying hanging out with someone with that ability.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> *muah*



So, is that the 2nd person who has professed their love for you in the hive Heckler?


----------



## Aurora

I started watching this cooking show, where the guy only makes stuff that he thinks a normal person can make and he made this dessert that I think I am gonna have to take a crack at. 

Ready?
Take a tortilla and lightly spread some butter on it. Sprinkle some cinnamon sugar on (both sides) and throw in a hot pan. Cook tortilla till it is beginning to crisp, but is still pliable. Top with approx 3-4 Tblsp of a high quality vanilla bean ice cream, chopped mango pieces, drizzle a little honey on top and if desired sprinkle with a little powdered sugar. Eat like a taco. 

I think that sounds freaking fantastic, and I have all of those things in my kitchen except the mango, and that is easy enough to buy.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I wish.
> 
> Way back in the day I used to have one of them Diety&Demigods books, before they took out the Cthulu pantheon for copyright reasons.
> 
> It mysteriously disappeared.
> 
> I suspect she threw it out on her way to church one morning.



Heh. At my little private school, they actually had an anti D&D missionary come in. That's right. A guy who went around and did nothing, but talk to high school kids about the evils of D&D.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, is that the 2nd person who has professed their love for you in the hive Heckler?



I'm not the only one? He has someone on the side?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It would get annoying hanging out with someone with that ability.




I agree, hanging out with someone THAT predictable would be pretty boring...


----------



## Aeson

Howdy, Aurora. How are you today?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> So, is that the 2nd person who has professed their love for you in the hive Heckler?



Shhhh...he'll hear you!


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not the only one? He has someone on the side?



I can explain...it meant nothing!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I can explain...it meant nothing!



Yeah right. Don't even talk to me you...you.you...two timer.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah right. Don't even talk to me you...you.you...two timer.



But...you said you were too tired to do it more than two times!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> But...you said you were too tired to do it more than two times!



Sweetie, I can go all night.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sweetie, I can go all night.



I'll be right over.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'll be right over.



Not tonight. I have a headache.


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon folks


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid, I am...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I started watching this cooking show, where the guy only makes stuff that he thinks a normal person can make and he made this dessert that I think I am gonna have to take a crack at.
> 
> Ready?
> Take a tortilla and lightly spread some butter on it. Sprinkle some cinnamon sugar on (both sides) and throw in a hot pan. Cook tortilla till it is beginning to crisp, but is still pliable. Top with approx 3-4 Tblsp of a high quality vanilla bean ice cream, chopped mango pieces, drizzle a little honey on top and if desired sprinkle with a little powdered sugar. Eat like a taco.
> 
> I think that sounds freaking fantastic, and I have all of those things in my kitchen except the mango, and that is easy enough to buy.




Mmmmmm..........mango......


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. At my little private school, they actually had an anti D&D missionary come in. That's right. A guy who went around and did nothing, but talk to high school kids about the evils of D&D.




[Shatner]Get a life![/Shatner]


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not tonight. I have a headache.




Boy.... lead him on and then slam the door in his face.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heh. At my little private school, they actually had an anti D&D missionary come in. That's right. A guy who went around and did nothing, but talk to high school kids about the evils of D&D.




Dude, as much as I like dnd, I think it would be fun to have that job, well, assuming I got paid for it.  Assuming so, it would be sweet, cause you'd get paid to travel around and talk about pretty much nothing.  How awesome would that be?  And on time off, I'd hang out with my friends and play dnd.


----------



## Raylis

Aurora said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Aurora
> Heh. At my little private school, they actually had an anti D&D missionary come in. That's right. A guy who went around and did nothing, but talk to high school kids about the evils of D&D.






			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dude, as much as I like dnd, I think it would be fun to have that job, well, assuming I got paid for it.  Assuming so, it would be sweet, cause you'd get paid to travel around and talk about pretty much nothing.  How awesome would that be?  And on time off, I'd hang out with my friends and play dnd.




it'd be a bit more fun if you _literally_ talked about the evils of D&D. e.g. "Okay class, this is a Lich..."


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dude, as much as I like dnd, I think it would be fun to have that job, well, assuming I got paid for it.  Assuming so, it would be sweet, cause you'd get paid to travel around and talk about pretty much nothing.  How awesome would that be?  And on time off, I'd hang out with my friends and play dnd.



Dude, she's a chick.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dude, she's a chick.




I meant that in the duuuuude, awesome sense, not like the dude, guy sense.

"Dude!"
"Sweet!"
"Duuude!"
"Sweet!"

Like THAT!


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I meant that in the duuuuude, awesome sense, not like the dude, guy sense.
> 
> "Dude!"
> "Sweet!"
> "Duuude!"
> "Sweet!"
> 
> Like THAT!



What does mine say?


----------



## Mycanid

Ohhhhh ....

They got no charts for the Labrador
all they say is to stay away...

Dah duh dee dah!


----------



## Mycanid

Morning folks!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I can explain...it meant nothing!



Oh, I see how it is gonna be.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Howdy, Aurora. How are you today?



Yesterday I was good albeit tired. Today I am good and still tired. Notice a pattern? 

I think we are gonna try and go to the RenFest this weekend. Depends though. We have a bonfire on Sat night and a "get to know your neighbors" cookout to go to on Sunday. So, we'll have to see. It is Celtic weekend though. I think it would be fun to go. Too bad they aren't open on Monday. We could definitely go then. If we don't go to the RenFest this weekend though we will go to the Cincinnati Zoo on Monday.


----------



## kenobi65

I'm taking tomorrow off, and going to a Living Greyhawk convention downstate tomorrow and Saturday.

Well, at least, that's been the plan.  Now, it looks like I'll have to do a conference call with my clients at noon tomorrow, which means I won't be able to hit the road until 1pm (at the earliest), which means I'll miss the first slot (starts at 2pm, it's a 2+ hour drive from here to Bloomington).  No huge deal; it's the evening module (and the three on Saturday) that I wanted to make sure I got to, but still, it's annoying.

Ah, well, that's why they pay me the big bucks, right?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was good albeit tired. Today I am good and still tired. Notice a pattern?
> 
> I think we are gonna try and go to the RenFest this weekend. Depends though. We have a bonfire on Sat night and a "get to know your neighbors" cookout to go to on Sunday. So, we'll have to see. It is Celtic weekend though. I think it would be fun to go. Too bad they aren't open on Monday. We could definitely go then. If we don't go to the RenFest this weekend though we will go to the Cincinnati Zoo on Monday.



I'm not far from the zoo.  If you guys would like to do lunch or something let me know.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I'm not far from the zoo.  If you guys would like to do lunch or something let me know.



I shall definitely let you know. Check in here on Sunday evening, and I will let you know if we are going or not.


----------



## Aurora

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I'm taking tomorrow off, and going to a Living Greyhawk convention downstate tomorrow and Saturday.



Conventions are fun. Hell even the FBI sponsored convention we went to in St Louis was fun. Dshai gets to go to a convention for work in Orlando in 2 weeks. The last night, the are having a party at Marvel Superhero Island. I am jealous. He said we could go if we wanted, but being cooped up in a hotel room with a 2 month old and a 2 yr old all day long for a week doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was good albeit tired. Today I am good and still tired. Notice a pattern?
> 
> I think we are gonna try and go to the RenFest this weekend. Depends though. We have a bonfire on Sat night and a "get to know your neighbors" cookout to go to on Sunday. So, we'll have to see. It is Celtic weekend though. I think it would be fun to go. Too bad they aren't open on Monday. We could definitely go then. If we don't go to the RenFest this weekend though we will go to the Cincinnati Zoo on Monday.



Sounds like a big weekend. I hope you feel up to it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, I see how it is gonna be.



Back off my man.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Back off my man.



Yeah well. I may meet him for lunch on Monday.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah well. I may meet him for lunch on Monday.



The one thing I wish for is to look into Heckler's eyes.


----------



## Heckler

You guys are silly.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yesterday I was good albeit tired. Today I am good and still tired. Notice a pattern?
> 
> I think we are gonna try and go to the RenFest this weekend. Depends though. We have a bonfire on Sat night and a "get to know your neighbors" cookout to go to on Sunday. So, we'll have to see. *It is Celtic weekend though.* I think it would be fun to go. Too bad they aren't open on Monday. We could definitely go then. If we don't go to the RenFest this weekend though we will go to the Cincinnati Zoo on Monday.




Ooo! This sounds interesting!


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> You guys are silly.



This is true.


----------



## Mycanid

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I'm taking tomorrow off, and going to a Living Greyhawk convention downstate tomorrow and Saturday....




OKay ... officially jealous here!


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> You guys are silly.



Aww shucks.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ooo! This sounds interesting!



I think so as well. There should be some great music and games.
Plus, I need some new Celtic knot earrings. I lost my last pair.


----------



## Aeson

Hiya Myc.


----------



## Aurora

Baby calls.....


----------



## Wereserpent

Swoop.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Baby calls.....



I hope it's not long distance.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hiya Myc.




Howdy sir!


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Swoop.




Obviously a fan of the Decepticon shock troops here ...


----------



## kenobi65

Aurora said:
			
		

> Conventions are fun. Hell even the FBI sponsored convention we went to in St Louis was fun. Dshai gets to go to a convention for work in Orlando in 2 weeks. The last night, the are having a party at Marvel Superhero Island. I am jealous. He said we could go if we wanted, but being cooped up in a hotel room with a 2 month old and a 2 yr old all day long for a week doesn't appeal to me.




I get to go to three or four gaming conventions a year (Origins being the biggest); my wife goes to a similar number of "fan" conventions (she's big into fan-fic for her favorite shows and movies).

I suppose it's a benefit of our lack of fertility, that gives us the money and time to do this.


----------



## kenobi65

Mycanid said:
			
		

> OKay ... officially jealous here!




I'll slay a mushroom in your name, dude.


----------



## Raylis

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Obviously a fan of the Decepticon shock troops here ...




Swoop's a dinobot, not a decepticon


----------



## Heckler

Raylis said:
			
		

> Swoop's a dinobot, not a decepticon



And Myc's been out-geeked!


----------



## Mycanid

Raylis said:
			
		

> Swoop's a dinobot, not a decepticon




Sorry about that ... you are right of course ... I was thinking of the Sweeps I think.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sorry about that ... you are right of course ... I was thinking of the Sweeps I think.



Indeed.

Introduced in the Movie.


----------



## Mycanid

Yep - I liked the sweeps.


----------



## Bloosquig

Hive's been pretty quiet the last couple hours everyone feeling alright?    

My son has been fussy all day.  I guess I was lucky to avoid most of it since I had a 12 hour day on the job though.  My wife was hating it though.   :\ 

How did everyone else's day go?


----------



## Aurora

Hey Bloos-
Seen any of the destruction in LaJolla? LaJolla is one of my fave places to go when I come visit.


----------



## Dog Moon

Enworld's been annoying me a little bit of late, so while it may appear that I frequent here, the truth is that it's simply my homepage, so it opens every time I open the browser.  While I look forward to 4e, I'm tired of seeing so many threads on it and people talking about every, tiny little detail.

Seriously though, every little mention of 4e by WOTC staff creates at least two threads, even if someone says something completely innocent, because everyone is so interested in all the scoops.  The first thread will be someone pointing out the scoop and the second thread will be someone saying that the subject of the scoop sucks and is going to help ruin 4e.

This doesn't take into account all the other miscellaneous 4e threads.  Wish I could completely filter them out...

Okay, I'm done ranting.  Good things: got a 1$ raise, so my paycheck is 80$ more per 2 weeks.    Doesn't seem like much, but hey, every little bit counts.

Hrm, I wonder if I know what everyone does for a living... probably not.  When's the last time I've mentioned what I do for a living?  Administrative Assistant at a home healthcare agency [if anyone lives near the Twin Cities and knows someone who needs help being taken care of, let me know.  ].  Lots of work, mediocre pay, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Aurora

I only come to off-topic anymore  

Liking your job is more important than how much you get paid. I am a stay at home mom, but I am sure you knew that  I will be starting back to school again though very soon. Dshai is an information assurance analyst.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am a stay at home mom, but I am sure you knew that




Yes, yes I knew this.  



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I will be starting back to school again though very soon.




For what?  I've been thinking about going to school, though I'm not entirely sure what for.  Business could be neat, but the amount that I want to own my own business depends on how happy I am with my job [aka, is my boss currently pissing me off, or not].  For a while, I REALLY wanted to own my own business, but now, it's more like a passing interesting.

About my boss, I once told someone that: arrogance, greed, quick to anger, and doesn't listen well are four traits that when added together in a person make him really difficult to get along with well.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai is an information assurance analyst.




Heh, like I'll remember that.  To me, he's 'Guy who works on computers and, IIRC, works with one of the branches of the military; want to say NAVY, but it's been a while'.


----------



## Dog Moon

Although this reminds me of a quote from Bash.org:

<Kuiper> Well, it rained today, but as a whole it's been warmer than it was last week.
<kikuichimonji> Why does it seem like every time you join this channel, you end up talking about the weather?
<kikuichimonji> Is your life so unimaginably dull that you can't think of any events in your life to describe that might be more interesting than the weather?
<kikuichimonji> Let's think of something for you to talk about other than the weather.
<kikuichimonji> I mean, we barely even know anything about you, other than where you live.
<kikuichimonji> Let's start there.  What do you do for a living?
<Kuiper> I'm a meteorologist.


----------



## Bloosquig

No I haven't seen much but I have heard about La Jolla Aurora.

I'm a security officer at the nuke plant out here but it's a pretty large step up from your typical, "sit in a car eating donuts" type of guard job.    

I'll probably head back to school soon just to use the G.I. Bill thats awasting away in my pockets if nothing else.  Maybe even study to be a meteorologist.  I've always been fascinated in the weather.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> For what?  I've been thinking about going to school, though I'm not entirely sure what for.  Business could be neat, but the amount that I want to own my own business depends on how happy I am with my job [aka, is my boss currently pissing me off, or not].  For a while, I REALLY wanted to own my own business, but now, it's more like a passing interesting.
> 
> About my boss, I once told someone that: arrogance, greed, quick to anger, and doesn't listen well are four traits that when added together in a person make him really difficult to get along with well.



I have about 2 yrs done at this point. I was originally a business major, but switched to an interior design major. I wouldn't be happy at a job that doesn't let my artistic side come out, thus the switch. Plus, I grew up, and now better know myself and what I like to do. 




			
				dog moon said:
			
		

> Heh, like I'll remember that.  To me, he's 'Guy who works on computers and, IIRC, works with one of the branches of the military; want to say NAVY, but it's been a while'.



The Air Force actually  However, he was looking at an open position yesterday that would relocate us to Hawaii and he would be doing the same job, but for the Navy. Officially, he works for the Dept of Defense. That's what his badge says anyways.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Although this reminds me of a quote from Bash.org:
> 
> <Kuiper> Well, it rained today, but as a whole it's been warmer than it was last week.
> <kikuichimonji> Why does it seem like every time you join this channel, you end up talking about the weather?
> <kikuichimonji> Is your life so unimaginably dull that you can't think of any events in your life to describe that might be more interesting than the weather?
> <kikuichimonji> Let's think of something for you to talk about other than the weather.
> <kikuichimonji> I mean, we barely even know anything about you, other than where you live.
> <kikuichimonji> Let's start there.  What do you do for a living?
> <Kuiper> I'm a meteorologist.


----------



## Aurora

4 hrs during the day and no posts? weird.


----------



## Aurora

I only have 2 oreos left to dunk and then I am going to go take a nap since both of my children are.


----------



## Mycanid

Hmm ... prolly to late for the oreos ... but I will say hello to everyone anyway!


----------



## megamania

Long time no see.....   busy life as of late.


----------



## Mycanid

Got that one right Mega ... yeesh ... but sometimes things just happen, eh?


----------



## megamania

Primary Job-

Mack Molding.  I am a quality auditor in the medical cell.  Currently my focus has shifted to Styker whom specialize in artifical limbs and  bone repairs.   If your knees have ever been "repaired" I may have had a hand in it.

Secondary job-

Stewarts  Convience store.  little pay.  less respect but it pays the bills (sorta).  Employees own 33% of store so my profit sharing should pay off the house in about 12 years.  So at 50 I will be semi retired.


Gotta go.   Work time.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Got that one right Mega ... yeesh ... but sometimes things just happen, eh?





I've been extremely busy and when I have little time to pop in here .....   oh well.


----------



## Mycanid

I am still uneasy over the idea that Lolth lives in Finland ....


----------



## Wereserpent

'Sup Hive!

I should be doing homework right now.  But I do not feel like it.  Oh well, I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> 4 hrs during the day and no posts? weird.




Busy day for me.  Payday.  So I told the boss that I was going to finish this one thing by the end of today.  Hah, that didn't happen.  But considering that I told them I was going to finish it on a PAYDAY, it's definitely forgiveable that I didn't finish, especially since in the morning for like an hour during the slow part of the day I was in a meeting learning more about Quickbooks.  

Wasn't a bad day and in fact, we probably set a record for fewest payroll mistakes in a given week ever.    [boss is poor at communication and I half-ignore him all the time, so that kinda hurts.  Like he apparently told me to add this one person to the payroll and gave me the authorization for services so we could bill at that time, but I swear I never heard it.  Later on, I was like 'Hrmmm, I wonder why this authorization is sitting on my desk.  oh well'.  Today when he said he'd told me, I thought 'Oooooh, THAT'S why it was on my desk.  Was wondering about that].


----------



## Wereserpent

'Sup Doggy?  I am just browing the forums and being bored.


----------



## Bloosquig

Work is fun... 

well.

Not really.  But imagine if it WAS fun.  The most fun you ever had.  That'd be pretty dang cool.


----------



## megamania

5 posts in 9 hours......


People are either extremely busy or extremely bored.........


----------



## Bloosquig

The hive has been kinda faltering lately it seems like.  We need a good conversation booster to get people to come out from the woodwork. 

Like boobs.  That got everyone's attention.    

Or how about halloween costumes?  I've got an old Jack Skelington costume and my wife has the red haired zombie girl outfit that goes along with it.  (argh what's her name   )
Maybe get a ghost dog costume for the baby and find somebody to party with this year and we'd be set up.


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am still uneasy over the idea that Lolth lives in Finland ....



Better over there than over here.


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> The hive has been kinda faltering lately it seems like.  We need a good conversation booster to get people to come out from the woodwork.
> 
> Like boobs.  That got everyone's attention.



BOOBS!  Where?!

 



			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Or how about halloween costumes?  I've got an old Jack Skelington costume and my wife has the red haired zombie girl outfit that goes along with it.  (argh what's her name   )
> Maybe get a ghost dog costume for the baby and find somebody to party with this year and we'd be set up.



My brother sent me a pic the other day.  One of my nieces is going as Wonder Woman.


----------



## Bront

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> The hive has been kinda faltering lately it seems like.  We need a good conversation booster to get people to come out from the woodwork.
> 
> Like boobs.  That got everyone's attention.
> 
> Or how about halloween costumes?  I've got an old Jack Skelington costume and my wife has the red haired zombie girl outfit that goes along with it.  (argh what's her name   )
> Maybe get a ghost dog costume for the baby and find somebody to party with this year and we'd be set up.



It goes in cycles.  Some days it's slow, other days, it's worse than a busy chat room.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> (argh what's her name   )



It's Sally. And she's not a zombie.  :\  She's more like a living doll.


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> It goes in cycles.  Some days it's slow, other days, it's worse than a busy chat room.



Ther are some days that I can barely keep up even when I am present.


----------



## Aurora

I got Korbin a lion costume for Halloween. Dshai said since he is gonna be a lion that we should dress Kylee up as Dorothy. I bought her the ruby slippers yesterday, now I just need to hit one of the 3 costume places in the area to find a costume. Dshai said he would be the Tin Man if he was so inclined 'cept his costume would look more like Bender. 

I saw a Wonder Woman costume at Target that I would totally wear Maybe next year.


----------



## megamania

This is the last year the kids are going.  Cathy is going as a spooky witch and Timmy as an undead ninja/pirate (go figure).

Tammy says she will dressup but I doubt it.   I was considering a mummy or something.  I cleaned out the bathroom closet the other day and found moldy moth eaten bed sheets.... perfect for a mummy.  (perfect = free)


----------



## megamania

In other news (but it is proberly nothing) I found a ball of hard skin on my body located where glands are that once were cancer struck.   Wife is freaking out.  At this point- if I have cancer then its meant to be and I'll die with my dignity.  Pisses her off but I mean it.


----------



## megamania

Anyway..... don't know when I'll be back here.   Seems almost abondoned here.  Its come to the point I sometimes don't even come here I just go to General or Media.  CM sometimes though my computer is still really slow there.


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Better over there than over here.




Good point - VERY good point.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Anyway..... *don't know when I'll be back here.*   Seems almost abondoned here.  Its come to the point I sometimes don't even come here I just go to General or Media.  CM sometimes though my computer is still really slow there.



Well, that's no fun. 

Are you going to the doctor to get the lump checked out?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, that's no fun.
> 
> Are you going to the doctor to get the lump checked out?




Afternoon ma'am ... 

Long time no see indeed!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Afternoon ma'am ...
> 
> Long time no see indeed!



Hello Mycanid  Hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## megamania

3 posts in 24 hours......

Can't say much.... I wasn't one of those posts.  Hive is going bye-bye.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

For me:

Friday: gaming

Saturday: playing pirate at this small comic/toy "convention".


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 3 posts in 24 hours......
> 
> Can't say much.... I wasn't one of those posts.  Hive is going bye-bye.




Nonsense ... it waxes and wanes like everything else ... I have been super busy recently ... what can I say?  I still look in here whenever I am near a computer though.

Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sup hiver's.

I would say the hive is just hibernating not dying.    

Soon we will arise in all our multi-consciousness glory and retake the forums!  

Mwahhahahahahaha.


----------



## kenobi65

megamania said:
			
		

> 3 posts in 24 hours......
> 
> Can't say much.... I wasn't one of those posts.  Hive is going bye-bye.




I'd also note that you're talking about Saturday-into-Sunday...and a weekend in which the temperature in a lot of the U.S. is unseasonably mild.  Personally, I was at a con on Friday and Saturday.

IME, traffic on EN World in general (and on most of the boards I'm on) tends to be lighter on the weekends, anyway.

If it stays quiet through a full work week, then maybe you're onto something.


----------



## Aeson

It's not a full week if we don't have someone saying the hive is dead.


----------



## Heckler

Hola!


----------



## Dog Moon

Gamed yesterday, was fun.  Also played a game of Talisman [the newest version] and a fun game of Munchkin.

I think we had the most epic battle of munchkin yesterday.  There were like two level 20s, a level 17, a level 19, and the ... level 1 creature which began the combat.  so the end score was me: 57, the enemies: 61.  It literally took all other four people at the game to stop me, and they just barely managed to do.  I unfortunately didn't win in the end, but this was the most impressive battle we've ever had.

I enjoyed my campaign again [I'm known for getting tired of DMing and when that happens, I still DM for another session or two, but those final sessions are pretty bad and EVERYONE knows it].

Fairly memorable encounter [at least for the week].  Starts off in a playhouse.  One of the actors suddenly shoots into the audience and kills someone.  Everyone pauses and is like 'is this a part of the play?'  The actor reloads the crossbow [there were a few weapons because battles were a part of the play; the actors had levels in Rogue and/or Bard.] and shoots another person in the audience.  Now, everyone starts acting.

The players watch as everyone tramples towards the exit of the building and they attempt to get to the stage without hurting the innocent people.  Their goal is to stop the guy shooting at people, but as they're about to do this, another person starts attacking people and four men jump onto stage.  These men attack the actors and the players are like 'ah, looks like there's another group of adventurers helping us' until they grab the lead actor, a small boy.

In the end, they find out that the floor of the stage was some sort of strange creature capable of Dominating people and that the four bandits were attempting to kill/capture the boy lead actor, but they don't really know the reasons behind either [the monster was partly explained by someone who had heard rumors, but no one really knows the REAL truth; no even me.  ]

What also made it difficult was that they had their big weapons/armor taken away from them, so they had to figure out how to fight without their normal stuff.  Was quite enjoyable for all of us cause it was something completely different from the 'enter a room, kill monsters, take their stuff'


----------



## Heckler

Munchkin is fun.


----------



## Bloosquig

Munchkin rocks.  So does Bang! if any of you have tried that you'll know how much fun it can be.  (Inuendo aside though games get amusing when you Bang! strangers   )

Your campaign sounds interesting I need to find a group but I'm stuck in a rut about not actually doing it.  

Procrastination for the loss.   :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Your campaign sounds interesting I need to find a group but I'm stuck in a rut about not actually doing it.




It sometimes is, sometimes isn't.  I'm actually poor at low levels, I've noticed, because I like to do things on a slightly bigger scale, which means that the PCs have too much trouble at first.  And it's not like a difficult, but rewarding thing, but a totally pain in the butt thing.  And too often do I overestimate the PCs ability and the players' thinking abilities and what seems like an easy thing in my head turns out to be difficult in reality.

Like they attacked this bandit lair.  I've made it abundantly clear that they are currently a part of a guild, which means they can ask for help.  But it never crosses their minds to ask for help and if I suggest it, they shrug it off.  So they end up just having lots of trouble and turns into a bad experience for them.  It's like they never learn a) my style or b) from experience.

It's like repeatedly attacking a brick wall despite the fact that while you may knock out a brick before leaving, when you return and it's back there.  Okay, you can't do this.  But my player's will leave, come back, leave, and come back without thinking 'okay, we can't do this; why don't we try to find someone or something which CAN'.

They don't want to think about anything; they just want to chop through hordes of weak little things.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Munchkin is fun.




Yes, it is.    And I should be receiving my Munchkin Cthulhu 2: Cowthulhu.  Or w/e the title is called.  Sometime this week.


I think I used too many partial sentences whereas I could have used just one full sentence.  Yay for grammar!


----------



## Heckler

Heckler sleepy...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's not a full week if we don't have someone saying the hive is dead.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sounds like you've got the tactical SWAT team thinking style games Dog while your players want the more sit back drink a beer while kicking in doors, killing monsters and taking their crap then rinse and repeat type game.

Hopefully they'll learn one day or maybe not.  In the favorite campaign I've ever played in half the PC's character concept for everything they made was something akin to, "My character is a ninja master / psychic robot / futuristic space marine who grew up on the outskirts of society and wants to get more power and stuff."  One of their favorite adventures was when the DM made a never ending series of caves with random monsters for them to kill.  

I personally enjoy the more cerebral type of game.  Ya know, the one where you scry the room then kick in in the door, kill the monsters, and take their stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've got the tactical SWAT team thinking style games Dog while your players want the more sit back drink a beer while kicking in doors, killing monsters and taking their crap then rinse and repeat type game.




Combat and tactics is one of my favorite parts of dnd.  Which is why I LOVE the addition of the mat into our games as well as the minis that one of my friends buys.

The others, yeah, not so much, at least in reference to the tactics stuff.  They're pretty much the type that end up reacting to my actions instead of making me react to theirs.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Heckler sleepy...



Sorry hon. I had a fussy baby last night. and forgot to check in about today. It's too freaking hot out so we aren't going to the zoo today.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry hon. I had a fussy baby last night. and forgot to check in about today. It's too freaking hot out so we aren't going to the zoo today.



Too hot?  It's freakin' beautiful out today.  You're clearly insane, or you don't live in Phoenix.

I'm leaning towards insane.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Too hot?  It's freakin' beautiful out today.  You're clearly insane, or you don't live in Phoenix.
> 
> I'm leaning towards insane.



Can't it be both?


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Too hot?  It's freakin' beautiful out today.  You're clearly insane, or you don't live in Phoenix.
> 
> I'm leaning towards insane.




Phooey on Phoenix! Been there. Too flat. I tell ... you ... ummm ... don't scowl so Hafrog ... I only ... uh ...   

Never mind ... it IS a lovely day isn't it?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Phooey on Phoenix! Been there. Too flat. I tell ... you ... ummm ... don't scowl so Hafrog ... I only ... uh ...
> 
> Never mind ... it IS a lovely day isn't it?



Too flat?  Move to Kansas man, then talk to me about flat.  At least we're surrounded by mountains.

But it is a lovely day.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Can't it be both?



 Only if you speak nicely to me.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> In other news (but it is proberly nothing) I found a ball of hard skin on my body located where glands are that once were cancer struck.   Wife is freaking out.  At this point- if I have cancer then its meant to be and I'll die with my dignity.  Pisses her off but I mean it.






WTF!!!!????!!!!

Everyone ignores this post to jump on me about saying its slow when I needed a bit of support?   Oye.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Too flat?  Move to Kansas man, then talk to me about flat.  At least we're surrounded by mountains.
> 
> But it is a lovely day.




Ah ha!   

So it IS a good morning too perhaps?   

Where's my coffee.....


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> WTF!!!!????!!!!
> 
> Everyone ignores this post to jump on me about saying its slow when I needed a bit of support?   Oye.



Well, this IS the hive.  Humor and mockery is how we deal with pain.

We do all support you, but you also claimed that you were going to leave and never return . . . so stating our support seemed rather futile.  Believe it or not, we're going to have to side with your wife on this one, and pull for you.  Even if you're not pulling for yourself.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ah ha!
> 
> So it IS a good morning too perhaps?
> 
> Where's my coffee.....



 . . . *glare*

Don't think you've won THIS round, mushroom!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . *glare*
> 
> Don't think you've won THIS round, mushroom!


----------



## Mycanid

Happy, happy, joy, joy ....


----------



## Wereserpent

I am so happy I could eat a booger tissue!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am so happy I could eat a booger tissue!




I could never be quite the same happiness that you apparently are to be able to eat something like that.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I could never be quite the same happiness that you apparently are to be able to eat something like that.




Would you do it for AESON'S HEART!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> WTF!!!!????!!!!
> 
> Everyone ignores this post to jump on me about saying its slow when I needed a bit of support?   Oye.




I completely missed your previous post, but then again, I've been kind of a random poster on the hive recently.

I hope it's not as bad as you think and everything works out fine.  Good luck!

Edit: Just looked back at that post and if it makes you feel any better, looks like Aurora noticed it and asked you a question about it, so it didn't go by COMPLETELY unnoticed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Would you do it for AESON'S HEART!!!!!!!!




I will not do it for Aeson's heart, I will not do it in a cart.
I will not do it with a fox, I will not do it in a box.
I will not eat it here or there, I will not eat it anywhere.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ug, Every time I eat Dominos, I get sick.  I thought since it had been a while, it wouldn't be the same, but alas! here I am at home today only now feeling better and not like I'm going to puke all over the place.  Last time I ordered Dominos was like two months ago.  Because of this, I do not think I will order from them ever again.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ug, Every time I eat Dominos, I get sick.  I thought since it had been a while, it wouldn't be the same, but alas! here I am at home today only now feeling better and not like I'm going to puke all over the place.  Last time I ordered Dominos was like two months ago.  Because of this, I do not think I will order from them ever again.




Ouch, that sucks.  I guess it is just something they put in there.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mega: Sorry, I did not reply earlier.  I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Would you do it for AESON'S HEART!!!!!!!!



Dog Moon can't have my heart.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> In other news (but it is proberly nothing) I found a ball of hard skin on my body located where glands are that once were cancer struck.   Wife is freaking out.  At this point- if I have cancer then its meant to be and I'll die with my dignity.  Pisses her off but I mean it.



Yes. I missed this one as well. I can understand how you feel. I don't blame you. Have faith that you'll be ok.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dog Moon can't have my heart.




Physically or emotionally?


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> WTF!!!!????!!!!
> 
> Everyone ignores this post to jump on me about saying its slow when I needed a bit of support?   Oye.



Correction: I asked you about it on post #31117. Perhaps everyone was waiting for your response. I know I was.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ug, Every time I eat Dominos, I get sick.  I thought since it had been a while, it wouldn't be the same, but alas! here I am at home today only now feeling better and not like I'm going to puke all over the place.  Last time I ordered Dominos was like two months ago.  Because of this, I do not think I will order from them ever again.



Mmmmm but Dominoes is yummy. Pretty much all pizza makes me sick. I just eat it anyways.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Sorry hon. I had a fussy baby last night. and forgot to check in about today. It's too freaking hot out so we aren't going to the zoo today.



S'okay.  I ended up going to the park.  Not much out besides the chipmunks and crack hos.


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> WTF!!!!????!!!!
> 
> Everyone ignores this post to jump on me about saying its slow when I needed a bit of support?   Oye.



Sorry, I just don't like dealing with real life serious stuff here.  I come here so I don't have to deal with my own real life serious stuff.

That being said, don't do anything stupid (like die), or I'll come out to Vermont or New Hampshire or where ever you're at and kick your butt.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Dog Moon can't have my heart.



Because I HAVE IT!

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmmm but Dominoes is yummy. Pretty much all pizza makes me sick. I just eat it anyways.



Dominoes sucks butt monkeys.

You come down here and I'll show you the best pizza you've ever had.  Guaranteed to make you sick.  Hope you like garlic.  Yummmmmmmy.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora, I keep forgetting about this.  I wanted to make sure you guys up north had heard about this in case you were interested.  There be pirates at Union Terminal.  Yarr!

http://www.cincymuseum.org/explore_our_sites/special_exhibits_events/current_exhibits/pirates.asp


----------



## Bloosquig

Pirates rock!  Dominos... not so much.

Papa Johns is pretty good pizza though.  Try that next time you want to risk your stomach's well-being.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Dominoes sucks butt monkeys.
> 
> You come down here and I'll show you the best pizza you've ever had.  Guaranteed to make you sick.  Hope you like garlic.  Yummmmmmmy.




Ick, I very much dislike Garlic.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ick, I very much dislike Garlic.




Garlic is awesome!


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Pirates rock!  Dominos... not so much.
> 
> Papa Johns is pretty good pizza though.  Try that next time you want to risk your stomach's well-being.



I've got nothing bad to say about Papa John's.  I think you can do better, though.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah Papa John's was good and neutral.  I could tell him several GREAT places nearby to get pizza but that wouldn't help him much since they only exist around here lol.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Garlic is awesome!




This coming from the person who eats snot tissues.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Aurora, I keep forgetting about this.  I wanted to make sure you guys up north had heard about this in case you were interested.  There be pirates at Union Terminal.  Yarr!
> 
> http://www.cincymuseum.org/explore_our_sites/special_exhibits_events/current_exhibits/pirates.asp



Thanks babe. I have seen the ads for it, but wondered if it is worth the price of admission. Have you seen it yet?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Dominoes sucks butt monkeys.
> 
> You come down here and I'll show you the best pizza you've ever had.  Guaranteed to make you sick.  Hope you like garlic.  Yummmmmmmy.



What pizza is that?


----------



## kenobi65

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ick, I very much dislike Garlic.




How do you feel about mirrors or crucifixes?


----------



## Dog Moon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> How do you feel about mirrors or crucifixes?




Well, I have no problems with mirrors, but occasionally, I don't like what I see in it.  

As for crucifixes, don't really have any particular like or dislike of them, but I WILL tell you that I don't believe there are any within the house.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Physically or emotionally?



Neither. It belongs to Heckler.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks babe. I have seen the ads for it, but wondered if it is worth the price of admission. Have you seen it yet?



No, I haven't.  Not sure if/when I'll go.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> What pizza is that?



Adriatico's.  Little delivery place near campus.  It is full of win and awesome (and garlic), but you may need to bring some Pepto for your tummy.


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Correction: I asked you about it on post #31117. Perhaps everyone was waiting for your response. I know I was.




I am afraid I was too Mega ... sorry bout that ... shoulda chimed in as well.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Adriatico's.  Little delivery place near campus.  It is full of win and awesome (and garlic), but you may need to bring some Pepto for your tummy.




Hey ... nearby (i.e.e 80 miles away) we have a great little place called "Celestino's. Their pesto four cheese pizza with garlic sauce in AMAZING! It's officially called "the godfather".


----------



## Heckler

Mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks!


----------



## Aurora

I am eating a piece of blackberry pie a la mode. It's good.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Adriatico's.  Little delivery place near campus.  It is full of win and awesome (and garlic), but you may need to bring some Pepto for your tummy.



You are on my friend  Then someday you will need to come up here and try Marion's pizza


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am eating a piece of blackberry pie a la mode. It's good.



Curse you and your blackberry pie a la mode.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Curse you and your blackberry pie a la mode.




[Napoleon Dynamite] Gosh! [/Napoleon Dynamite]

*goes to find something else yummy to eat*


----------



## Aeson

lol

How are you today, Aurora?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> How are you today, Aurora?



Good. I should be taking a nap, but I don't feel like it. Plus, I need to take a shower and get a picnic dinner together. Today is going to prolly be our last nice day cause it drops into the 60's tomorrow, so we are going to go to the park for dinner.


----------



## Aurora

*eating double stuffed Oreo cookies*


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun.



for me or the cookies?

   

Yes, the park will be fun. We have invited some friends to come along as well.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> for me or the cookies?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the park will be fun. We have invited some friends to come along as well.



Can I go? 

I'm not going to comment on anything being eaten when you're concerned.


----------



## KrazyHades

No fair. Put them away unless you brought enough for all the members of the forums mister.


----------



## Aurora

KrazyHades said:
			
		

> No fair. Put them away unless you brought enough for all the members of the forums mister.



I have almost a full package. Come an git 'em!


----------



## Aurora

Uh-oh baby crying.....


----------



## Bloosquig

Sure use the baby as an excuse so you don't have to share the cookies.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not going to comment on anything being eaten when you're concerned.




This in and of itself is enough of a comment on that concern that anything else isn't REALLY necessary.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This in and of itself is enough of a comment on that concern that anything else isn't REALLY necessary.



lol


----------



## Bloosquig

I've found a new sig it looks like.

Aurora ate my cookies.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> You are on my friend  Then someday you will need to come up here and try Marion's pizza



Kewl.

One I really miss is Cassano's.  I grew up on that stuff.  Are they even in business anymore?  I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Bloosquig

Nothing beats the feeling of going somewhere and seeing a store or place you thought had gone totally extinct pop up again.  I always wax nostalgic when I see a drive in movie theater.

Bring your own goodies and lawn chairs and make a party of it.


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Nothing beats the feeling of going somewhere and seeing a store or place you thought had gone totally extinct pop up again.  I always wax nostalgic when I see a drive in movie theater.
> 
> Bring your own goodies and lawn chairs and make a party of it.



I grew up right near a drive in.  My folks are still there, as is the drive in.

One time we had a really strong wind storm (microbursts?) that blew down part of the screen.  My brother and I went over and each got a piece of the screen.  We thought it was very cool, until Dad came home from work and told us those were made out of asbestos.


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I've found a new sig it looks like.
> 
> Aurora ate my cookies.



Better than tossed your cookies.


----------



## Mycanid

I love working at radio stations....


----------



## Bloosquig

Why do you love working at radio stations?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Kewl.
> 
> One I really miss is Cassano's.  I grew up on that stuff.  Are they even in business anymore?  I haven't seen one in years.



Yes they are. mmmmmm Cassano's.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Nothing beats the feeling of going somewhere and seeing a store or place you thought had gone totally extinct pop up again.  I always wax nostalgic when I see a drive in movie theater.
> 
> Bring your own goodies and lawn chairs and make a party of it.




I heard that Ohio has the most working drive-ins left in the U.S. 

Ohio: helping to increase the pregnant teenager population

I have 2 fairly close to my house. The one on Dixie in Dayton and the Skyview in Fairborn. I have only ever been to the one in Dayton.


----------



## Aeson

I'm ready for the day to be over. I just want to crawl into bed and sleep.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm ready for the day to be over. I just want to crawl into bed and sleep.



Sleep is good. Surprisingly, Korbin gave me a 4.5 hour stretch last night. It was nice.


----------



## Aeson

That's good. 

How was the picnic?


----------



## Aurora

It was nice. A beautiful evening for it. Today it is only supposed to get up into the mid 50's.


----------



## Aeson

It's supposed to be cooling down here as well. I don't think it will be that cool though. 

It had to be a chore to take the meal and the kids to the park.


----------



## Bloosquig

Good old fall.  I remember seasons and I think I recall that I liked 'em.    

Ah well sunshine is nice year round I guess.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Good old fall.  I remember seasons and I think I recall that I liked 'em.
> 
> Ah well sunshine is nice year round I guess.



I suddenly dislike you.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I suddenly dislike you.



Supposed to get to 98° today . . . 

Hrrrm.  Not sure if that's a reason to dislike me or pity me. . .


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Supposed to get to 98° today . . .
> 
> Hrrrm.  Not sure if that's a reason to dislike me or pity me. . .



You I pity. I dislike that kind of heat. At least since it is dry it is a little better. Sunny San Diego with its 70 degree average is perfect to me.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You I pity.



Yeah, I get that a lot.  But back to the subject of the weather. . .   


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I dislike that kind of heat. At least since it is dry it is a little better. Sunny San Diego with its 70 degree average is perfect to me.



Bah, double digits is positively frigid.  It's nice in the mornings at least.  When it's 115 during the day, it's 95 by the time I drive to work, at least now my mornings and evenings aren't so hot.  I miss what heat remains, locked up in my office as I am.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be cooling down here as well. I don't think it will be that cool though.
> 
> It had to be a chore to take the meal and the kids to the park.




It definitely cooled down up here.  Got surprisingly windy too though, which is a little annoying.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like it when it is windy!  Garlic WIND!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like it when it is windy!  Garlic WIND!



Is it just me, or did Galeros just express a penchant for Italian fart fetishism?  'Cause that's kinda kinky, even for the Hive . . .


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or did Galeros just express a penchant for Italian fart fetishism?  'Cause that's kinda kinky, even for the Hive . . .




Gigglerats!


----------



## Aurora

I guess everyone prolly has a fetish of some kind.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It definitely cooled down up here.  Got surprisingly windy too though, which is a little annoying.



I don't mind windy. As long as it isn't too windy.

~likes convertibles


----------



## Aurora

*sees Frogman and Bloos*

edit: *AND MYCANID!*


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning lads and lasses!


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning lads and lasses!



Oh, good morning!


----------



## Blackrat

-'Allo.
-Did you say hello?
-No, I said 'allo, but close enough.


----------



## Aeson

Morning everyone.

I had someone come in and give me 3 tickets to a comedy club. He originally tried to sell them to me. I turned him down because I don't buy from door to door salesmen. He came back and said he had some good sales at the hair salon and wanted to give me some tickets. I love stand-up comedy. I hope these tickets are legit.


----------



## Mycanid

Ya da dee la duh dee ... a pleasant morning today, even if I do say so myself!   

You hear that Hafrog!


----------



## Bloosquig

Morning all today is the day I buy my big freaking tv.    

So wish me luck.  

And I want breakfast for some reason now.   :\


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Morning all today is the day I buy my big freaking tv.
> 
> So wish me luck.
> 
> And I want breakfast for some reason now.   :\




Hmm ... maybe because it is time for breakfast? How about a second breakfast, Hobbit style!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Ya da dee la duh dee ... a pleasant morning today, even if I do say so myself!
> 
> You hear that Hafrog!



Pleasant is an opionion (i.e. it is pleasing.  If you are pleased by it then the morning is by definition pleasant).  You are allowed pleasant.  "Good" morning is a statement of a quality possessed by the morning.  (regardless of who you are, the morning should be "good".  If it is not for everyone, you are wrong.)  Thus, I am glad you are being pleased by your morning.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> *sees Frogman and Bloos*
> 
> edit: *AND MYCANID!*



You can see me?!?!?


Cripes.


I'd better put some pants on. . .


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You can see me?!?!?
> 
> 
> Cripes.
> 
> 
> I'd better put some pants on. . .



Why? She's enjoying the show.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pleasant is an opionion (i.e. it is pleasing.  If you are pleased by it then the morning is by definition pleasant).  You are allowed pleasant.  "Good" morning is a statement of a quality possessed by the morning.  (regardless of who you are, the morning should be "good".  If it is not for everyone, you are wrong.)  Thus, I am glad you are being pleased by your morning.




Knew you would have to agree with me on that one.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Morning all today is the day I buy my big freaking tv.
> 
> So wish me luck.
> 
> And I want breakfast for some reason now.   :\




What kind of tv?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> What kind of tv?



Big and freaking.  Were you not paying attention?  Sheesh.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You can see me?!?!?
> 
> 
> Cripes.
> 
> 
> I'd better put some pants on. . .



Pants are good. I am wearing cords. 

Not all of my clothes fit me yet even though I am actually 10 pounds lighter than before I got preggo. It is amazing how things shift after having a baby. They almost fit though. I think I am gonna go on a diet. I can also start exercising again my doc gave me the okay last week. I just need to find the time and energy.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Big and freaking.  Were you not paying attention?  Sheesh.



You make me smile Frogman.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Pants are good. I am wearing cords.



Courderoy pants?

Thigh friction.  Hot.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You make me smile Frogman.



I do my part.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Courderoy pants?
> 
> Thigh friction.  Hot.



 yep. I love cooler weather cause I think they are so comfy.


----------



## Aeson

Me no likey the corduroy.


----------



## Aurora

Hey CMers. Ever go into the Culina? Check out the thread on HFCS. Wow is all I have to say. Some real comedy in there.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Me no likey the corduroy.



I have had a few pairs that were too stiff, but I like the ones I have now.


----------



## Aeson

I don't like the way they feel or sound.


----------



## Bloosquig

42" vizio lcd hdtv.

I don't think I've ever really worn corduroy.  But I'm fabric dense so maybe I have.    

And I still want breakfast maybe I'll get some McDonalds and hope to win a million bucks lol.


----------



## Bloosquig

Oh speaking of eating anyone else ever tried the pringle flavors dill pickle and blazin buffalo wing?

The dill pickle one reminded me of sour cream and onion kinda.  And I haven't tried the buffalo wing one yet but they look pretty good.


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't like the way they feel or sound.




Vip vip vip vip...

Yup, Aurora's walking this way. 

Not a courderoy fan, but I love this time of year, all the same.  I'm not a big fan of summer, or hot weather.  It just cooled down dramatically here, and it now finally feels like fall.  Woo!


----------



## Aeson

Let me know how the Vizio works out for you. I'm interested in them.


----------



## Aurora

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Oh speaking of eating anyone else ever tried the pringle flavors dill pickle and blazin buffalo wing?
> 
> The dill pickle one reminded me of sour cream and onion kinda.  And I haven't tried the buffalo wing one yet but they look pretty good.



Those sound good. I miss the CA cool dill chips that Lays had years ago.


----------



## Wereserpent

Ahhhh, I have schoolwork to do, but I do not feel like doing it right now, but I also feel obligated to work on it every waking moment!


----------



## Bloosquig

So far the tv is working real nice I'm gonna try some halo 3 to see if it's all purdy but so far no complaints.

My wireless network was giving me crap earlier but it's suddenly going real smooth so no problem with that.


----------



## Aurora

Dshai wants an XBOX360 so he can get Halo3. We keep going back and forth about it. Honestly, we don't have time for a new game console. We barely use the ones we have.


----------



## Mycanid

Ahhhh ... I just LOVE it when it rains. Major consolation.

Afternoon folks ...


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, it's so quiet here at work.  Very nice.  

Most of the people dealing with our office is currently celebrating a Holidy called Ede [not sure of the spelling and I could have heard it totally wrong anyway] which comes the day after the end of Ramadan.  No more fasting for them!


----------



## Aurora

My old house has a back porch with a tin roof. I used to love to go take a nap on the back porch when it rained and go to sleep to the sound of the rain pinging the roof.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> My old house has a back porch with a tin roof. I used to love to go take a nap on the back porch when it rained and go to sleep to the sound of the rain pinging the roof.



I used to do that.

But then my

TIIIIIIN ROOOOOF . . . .   rusted!


----------



## Wereserpent

Sticky


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I used to do that.
> 
> But then my
> 
> TIIIIIIN ROOOOOF . . . .   rusted!




That was right after you had the Rock Lobster infestation, wasn't it?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, it's so quiet here at work.  Very nice.
> 
> Most of the people dealing with our office is currently celebrating a Holidy called Ede [not sure of the spelling and I could have heard it totally wrong anyway] which comes the day after the end of Ramadan.  No more fasting for them!



Eid ul-Fitr


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> That was right after you had the Rock Lobster infestation, wasn't it?



Well, it wasn't a ROCK. . .

 

P.S.  Thank you, I was beginning to worry that somehow, that song had left the public conciousness.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, it wasn't a ROCK. . .
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.  Thank you, I was beginning to worry that somehow, that song had left the public conciousness.



Nope 
I remember it too. I was an adult though before I knew what "tin roof rusted" meant. It's not really a saying that is used any longer. Plus I was naive and a goody-goody.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope
> I remember it too. I was an adult though before I knew what "tin roof rusted" meant. It's not really a saying that is used any longer. Plus I was naive and a goody-goody.



Until I googled it a minute ago I thought it meant that the roof of the Love Shack, which is made of tin, is rusted.



Now, the Rock Lobster is an actual Lobster made of Rock, right?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Until I googled it a minute ago I thought it meant that the roof of the Love Shack, which is made of tin, is rusted.



The trick is to realize that tin cannot rust.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The trick is to realize that tin cannot rust.



You just haven't tried hard enough.


----------



## Aurora

How is everyone's weekend going? 
We went to the Gourds and Ghouls festival. Kylee got to pick out a pumpkin and paint it, and they had some Ringling Bros clowns there and she got to watch them perform. She loved that. Of course, when they went around passing out clown noses, she wanted nothing to do with them. LOL Oh well. She had a lot of fun though. 

Dshai leaves tomorrow to go to Orlando for a week. We are gonna all try to get up and take him to the airport. Maybe we'll get breakfast first. McD's breakfast so we can get more Monopoly pieces.


----------



## Aeson

Sounds like a fun time. 

Is your father in law coming to help you out? A week with the kids without Dshai might be rough.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fun time.
> 
> Is your father in law coming to help you out? A week with the kids without Dshai might be rough.



Yes, he got here about an hour ago.


----------



## Aeson

That's good. 

I didn't have blackberry pie so I put some preserves in vanilla ice cream. It was pretty good.


----------



## Aurora

Sounds pretty good.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't even know I had some blackberry preserves. I found the jar when I was looking for something else to use.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The trick is to realize that tin cannot rust.




According to Wiki, its "highly resistant to corrosion."  Tin can rust, but you're going to need something other than water to do it.

And that, children, is our science lesson for today.  

Now, before we leave the topics of rust resistant metals and unplanned pregnancies; what, if anything, does any of this have to do with tin roof ice cream?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> According to Wiki, its "highly resistant to corrosion."  Tin can rust, but you're going to need something other than water to do it.



Also according to Wikipedia, "Rust is a general term for iron oxides formed by the reaction of iron with oxygen."

So, Tin (Sn) can be corroded, but it cannot (by definition) form iron (Fe) oxide . . . because it's not iron.

 

...


Hi, my name is John . . .  and I'm pedantic.


----------



## Aurora

Tin roof ice cream? Uh, where do you buy that? Fertility ice cream? I certainly don't want any of that s***.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler- I saw the inexpensive wine thread when he first started the thread, and almost said Boone's Farm, but decided to wait and see how long it would take for someone else to say it.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tin roof ice cream? Uh, where do you buy that? Fertility ice cream? I certainly don't want any of that s***.



Tin Roof Sundae Ice Cream


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Also according to Wikipedia, "Rust is a general term for iron oxides formed by the reaction of iron with oxygen."
> 
> So, Tin (Sn) can be corroded, but it cannot (by definition) form iron (Fe) oxide . . . because it's not iron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is John . . .  and I'm pedantic.



According to Dictionary.com (http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/rust):



			
				Dictionary.com Unabridged(v1.1) said:
			
		

> rust..2. any film or coating on metal caused by oxidation.






			
				The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language said:
			
		

> rust..2.  Any of various metallic coatings, especially oxides, formed by corrosion.






			
				WordNet® 3.0 said:
			
		

> rust...verb
> 1.  become destroyed by water, air, or a corrosive such as an acid; "The metal corroded"; "The pipes rusted" [syn: corrode]
> 2.  cause to deteriorate due to the action of water, air, or an acid; "The acid corroded the metal"; "The steady dripping of water rusted the metal stopper in the sink" [syn: corrode]
> 3.  become coated with oxide




While "rust" generally refers to iron oxide, it can properly refer to any form of corrosion or oxidation.

So, yes, tin can rust.  

Hello, my name is Nathan, and I'm pedanticer.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Tin roof ice cream? Uh, where do you buy that? Fertility ice cream? I certainly don't want any of that s***.



Its the same thing as the Fudge Nut Sundae down at the local UDF.  I was just wondering about the name.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heckler- I saw the inexpensive wine thread when he first started the thread, and almost said Boone's Farm, but decided to wait and see how long it would take for someone else to say it.



I wasn't a beer drinker when I first went to college, so the only things I'd drink were Boone's and Root Beer Schnapps.


----------



## Wereserpent

This tin roof talk is confusing me.


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> This tin roof talk is confusing me.



Which part?

The rust?  The preggos?  The ice cream?


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> This tin roof talk is confusing me.




Don't worry.  The Hive has ADD; we'll be on a different subject soo...

What was I saying?  Anyway, I did a bunch of cleaning of files on my computer today.  No one would really notice any difference, of course, but I still feel better.


----------



## Bloosquig

So when encountering a rust monster near a tin roof what's the fort save to avoid the dread preggers?


----------



## Bloosquig

Oh and good on you Dog Moon for getting some electronic cleaning done.  It's good to dump some stuff every now and then.


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> Which part?
> 
> The rust?  The preggos?  The ice cream?




All of it.

Dog Moon: *Pets the doggy*


----------



## Aurora

Galeros- The tin roof talk is in reference to the song "Love Shack" by the B52's. Frogman made a funny and then the conversation ensued. 

****

Dog Moon- your post reminded me of the movie Chicken Little. (The forgetting what you were talking about part.) We watched it the other day with Kylee. It was actually pretty cute. 

****

I am going to be fatter before the end of Monopoly at McD's. I keep trying to make REALLY healthy eating choices in between eating there to help offset it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Galeros- The tin roof talk is in reference to the song "Love Shack" by the B52's. Frogman made a funny and then the conversation ensued.




Oh.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am going to be fatter before the end of Monopoly at McD's. I keep trying to make REALLY healthy eating choices in between eating there to help offset it.



Is it worth it?


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  The Hive has ADD; we'll be on a different subject soo...



But...its so unlike Galeros to be on a different subject than the rest of us.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah it's the siren call of Mcdonalds.  It's working double duty too.  You get your regular sticker and you get it's online code as well.

It's like a lottery ticket stuck to the outside of a burger.


----------



## Aeson

Where is Fru? Why haven't we heard from him?


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is Fru? Why haven't we heard from him?



I think the girl got 'im.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, I just noticed that on the member's list, when going from most posts to fewest posts, I JUST reached page 4.  Woohoo!  That was a LOT of work and a LOT of time spent for that, but I've enjoyed every minute of it.  

Yes, I'm at the very bottom of the page, but I was on page 5 for a LONG time.  This close to the beginning, it takes a while just to move up one spot, let alone an entire page.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> But...its so unlike Galeros to be on a different subject than the rest of us.




"Howl, Zibamaru."

THAT'S what I would expect from Galeros pretty much no matter what the conversation is.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Oh.




Don't worry; you're not the only one who didn't understand.  It just shows how old everyone else in the Hive is.






*BURN!*


----------



## Dog Moon

And because of my darned internet failing and then me being unable to sleep, I'm like 6 hours behind on any conversation and there's probably no one awake here.

For some reason, I can't think of who the other late nighter is off hand.


----------



## Dog Moon

It's weird.  I'm totally looking forward to 4e [I know there'll be things I dislike as I'm sure there will be in every single edition of anything I'm interested in, but my interest has been piqued nonetheless], yet I hate it cause I'm 'there's so much I feel like I could be doing about my current 3x stuff, but most of it will be useless in like 8 months.'

As a fan of working on monsters and having only actually used a few of the ones I've created, I have a feeling one of the first things I'll be working on is converting all the monsters I've created, which may not be so simple but will probably be a necessity to me.


----------



## Bloosquig

Keep up the early morning fight Dog Moon.  4E looks like it'll be changing many of the things I've been working on home ruling out of the previous editions (Vancian magic is a big one, demons and devils being pretty much interchangable without anyone noticing) I'll be making my own planer landscapes anyway so changing the great wheel means little to me.  Hopefully it'll be easier then you think to update your monsters.  

I'll be rooting for ya.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I think the girl got 'im.



I think he thinks he's too good for us now that he's getting some.


----------



## Bloosquig

Don't you worry baby I'm not some kind of forum using troll.  Really.  *delete internet history*

Yeah, I'm just a cool guy.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Don't worry; you're not the only one who didn't understand.  It just shows how old everyone else in the Hive is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BURN!*



*sniff*


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> "Howl, *Zabimaru*."
> 
> THAT'S what I would expect from Galeros pretty much no matter what the conversation is.




FIFY.  

And

Bankai!


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's weird.  I'm totally looking forward to 4e [I know there'll be things I dislike as I'm sure there will be in every single edition of anything I'm interested in, but my interest has been piqued nonetheless], yet I hate it cause I'm 'there's so much I feel like I could be doing about my current 3x stuff, but most of it will be useless in like 8 months.'
> 
> As a fan of working on monsters and having only actually used a few of the ones I've created, I have a feeling one of the first things I'll be working on is converting all the monsters I've created, which may not be so simple but will probably be a necessity to me.




I am neutral towards 4e really.  I will see how it is when it comes out, but I am not freaking out about it.  The group I get to play with during the summer will probably stick with 3.5 anyways, cause the entire 4e rules set will not be out until July anyways.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Don't worry; you're not the only one who didn't understand.  It just shows how old everyone else in the Hive is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BURN!*



Twenty-five?

I personally just think it goes to show how culturally DEAD most of my own generation is.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is Fru? Why haven't we heard from him?




I think warcraft actually was what got him....  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think warcraft actually was what got him....  :\



Meh, he still manages to visit ENWorld . . . just not US.      *sniff*


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, he still manages to visit ENWorld . . . just not US.      *sniff*




Yeah ... stuff happens ...


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> FIFY.
> 
> And
> 
> Bankai!




I KNEW I had spelled it wrong, but I couldn't figure out quite how to actually spell it and didn't care enough to go look.  


Hrmmm, I just realized: I don't think there was an episode of Bleach this week.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Twenty-five?
> 
> I personally just think it goes to show how culturally DEAD most of my own generation is.




Wow, you are so much older than me it's staggering!

Okay seriously, I'm only 24.  But again seriously, even at 24-25, that band is totally way older than our generation.  Our generation has things like Brittney Spears, Christina Aguilera, and N'Sync.  Woohoo!

And if I actually spelled all those correctly, I would be pretty darned impressed.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think warcraft actually was what got him....  :\




Warcraft killed my baby.

And then took it's stuff.

Fortunately, it didn't have much.  A smelly diaper and a pacifier.  No clothes, nope.  Except for a glove on the right hand.  It was born that way though.

I miss my baby.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, he still manages to visit ENWorld . . . just not US.      *sniff*




Bastard!  Let's kill him and take his posts!

Rawr!

Yay for exclamation points!

Yay again!

!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Doggy boom!


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I personally just think it goes to show how culturally DEAD most of my own generation is.





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Our generation has things like Brittney Spears, Christina Aguilera, and N'Sync.  Woohoo!



Thank you for proving my point?







			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And if I actually spelled all those correctly, I would be pretty darned impressed.



I think you did pretty well.  Perhaps "Brittney" might be wrong. . . but I couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... long day ... heading down to LA again a bit sooner than expected.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Thank you for proving my point?




I don't think I was trying to counter your point.  I think I was saying ... I have no idea what I was saying.  I think I was kind of discussing a point which was vaguely similar in topic to yours, but wasn't really the same.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't think I was trying to counter your point.  I think I was saying ... I have no idea what I was saying.  I think I was kind of discussing a point which was vaguely similar in topic to yours, but wasn't really the same.




Uhh ... wha?  :\


----------



## Aurora

*whistles a tune*

 I can do that in internet-land  not in real life


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Uhh ... wha?  :\




*waves hand* "I'm not the Dog you're looking for"


----------



## Bloosquig

So here's another story about drunk driving and not doing it if you need some more inspiration to keep on the wagon or whatever.

About 2 in the morning the power goes out in our house and when I leave for work around 5ish the power is still out and there are a half dozen cop cars and sheriff cars right outside our apartment complex and glass and crap all over the road so I figure some bone head hit a power pole or something.

Half right I guess.

When I get home my wife tells me what happened and it goes a little something like this.  Some 20-something chica cruising in her BMW all drunk out of her gourd starts bouncing around the road hitting crap.  Like a street sign, a traffic light, the utility box (causing the power outage) and finally and worst of all hitting some poor biker and killing him.

Now I don't know what some dude was doing biking around at 2 in the morning but I really doubt he was jonesing to get run over and this sucks for his family, for the drunk driver, and her family as well since she's probably gonna go to jail for a while for vehicular manslaughter I would imagine and that's what she deserves.

Just remember folks.  Don't drink and drive!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *whistles a tune*
> 
> I can do that in internet-land  not in real life



"If you need me, just whistle. You know how to do that, don't you? Just put your lips together and blow."


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> "If you need me, just whistle. You know how to do that, don't you? Just put your lips together and blow."



Did you stay up to watch the Falcons lose, dear?


----------



## Aurora

*sigh* Looks like Aeson doesn't want to play so I am going to bed. NIGHT HIVE!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Did you stay up to watch the Falcons lose, dear?



Razzafrazza.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> *sigh* Looks like Aeson doesn't want to play so I am going to bed. NIGHT HIVE!



Dammit. I missed play time again.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *waves hand* "I'm not the Dog you're looking for"




Well, good morning to everyone anyway!


----------



## megamania

.
























































allo


----------



## Wereserpent

The Doggy is currently eating marshmallows.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> The Doggy is currently eating marshmallows.




Actually, he just had Jimmy Johns and is finishing his lunchbreak.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> The Doggy is currently eating marshmallows.



I think marshmallows are bad for dogs.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think marshmallows are bad for dogs.



They're not exactly healthy for people either.    

But honestly, I'm sort of curious as to how that would be.  Gelatin and sugar, mostly, yes?


----------



## Aurora

Hello Mega. Good to see you poked your head in. 

Hello hive collective. How's tricks?


----------



## Aeson

Howdy Aurora. 


I think we've lost Goldmoon to CM.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, he just had Jimmy Johns and is finishing his lunchbreak.




LIES!  I SAW YOU!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Howdy Aurora.
> 
> 
> I think we've lost Goldmoon to CM.  :\



One can say whatever they want to there. I am not surprised. Although, I go there every now and again, and I have never seen a post from her.


----------



## Aeson

She uses another name.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hot Chocolate is yummy!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> LIES!  I SAW YOU!




That must have just been someone who looked like me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hot Chocolate is yummy!



She sure is.



What?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> She sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> What?




*Eats Aeson*


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Eats Aeson*




That...doesn't sound like it would taste good.

Although I hear pure, female virgins taste yummy, but they're probably rare.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That...doesn't sound like it would taste good.
> 
> Although I hear pure, female virgins taste yummy, but they're probably rare.



I'm full of fat and cholesterol. I should be very tasty.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm full of fat and cholesterol. I should be very tasty.




I don't like animal fat when eating animals.  Meat is MUCH preferable and from the sounds of it, there isn't much on you.  Therefore, I'll pass.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't like animal fat when eating animals.  Meat is MUCH preferable and from the sounds of it, there isn't much on you.  Therefore, I'll pass.



I have plenty of meat on my bones. 

Why am I trying to talk you into eating me?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have plenty of meat on my bones.
> 
> Why am I trying to talk you into eating me?




I have absolutely no idea.  Perhaps you wonder what being eaten would feel like or something.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I have absolutely no idea.  Perhaps you wonder what being eaten would feel like or something.



Couldn't we just ask one of the women?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Couldn't we just ask one of the women?




Naughty!


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Couldn't we just ask one of the women?




I wondered how long it would take before someone said something dirty.  I had decided that it wasn't going to be me.


----------



## Aeson

Someone had to say it. The other pervs seem to be busy.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Someone had to say it. The other pervs seem to be busy.



Sorry, sorry.  Not doing my job.


*Ahem*

Innuendo.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Innuendo.



I'd like to be "in you' end, oh!"

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Aurora

Wow. 

That is all. 

Oh, and I think it is quite nice.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow.
> 
> That is all.



See what you miss when you wander off?







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think it is quite nice.



And now we know.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think it is quite nice.



No more detail?


----------



## Wereserpent

*Yawns*

I have been feeling tired all the time now for some reason.

*Yawns again*


----------



## Raylis

Do virgins taste better then those who are not, are they salty or sweeter or juicy or what? Do you savor them slowly or gulp them down on the spot...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IF3sMzQiiE


----------



## Aeson

I've seen them perform. Very funny guys.


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> Someone had to say it. The other pervs seem to be busy.



I should really get a pager or something for perv emergencies like this.


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I should really get a pager or something for perv emergencies like this.



I think so. Or a Heckler Signal.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have been both tired and bored a lot lately.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think so. Or a Heckler Signal.




I really don't want to know what sort of signal could signal a perv.  Can't be anything good, of this I am sure.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I really don't want to know what sort of signal could signal a perv.  Can't be anything good, of this I am sure.



That is wise.


----------



## Bloosquig

Like the Batsignal?  Some kind of vaguely phallic light shown on the moon in the middle of the night to let all the perv's know they're needed?


----------



## Aeson

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Like the Batsignal?  Some kind of vaguely phallic light shown on the moon in the middle of the night to let all the perv's know they're needed?



We're summoning straight men. Vaguely phallic shaped might not work.


----------



## Bloosquig

Summoning straight men is easier.  Try "Free beer" "XXX dancers" and "Fantasy Football Lea gue".


----------



## Dog Moon

Huh, weird: Like a Virgin  Ignore the video and only listen to the music.  The first has nothing to do with the second and the second is just...wierd.


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Yawns*
> 
> I have been feeling tired all the time now for some reason.
> 
> *Yawns again*



Do you have Mono Galeros?


----------



## hafrogman

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Summoning straight men is easier.  Try "Free beer" "XXX dancers" and "Fantasy Football League".



 Hrm....

Geez, only one out of three.  And really, I'd prefer something a bit more. . . participatory than the dancers.  I must not be very straight at all.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have Mono Galeros?



It almost sounds like a disease in its own right.  Perhaps we should document his symptoms and enter a paper into medical review journal.

Then we could invent a pill to cure the new disease and make millions!


Are you feeling tired?  Lethargic?  Exhausted?  Listless?  Bored?  You could have contracted Monogaleros.  Luckily, here at Hive Pharmaceuticals (a wholly owned subsidiary of ENWorld Chemicals, Inc.) we've devised this small green pill.  Sexenbooze (tm), for the treatment of monogaleros.  Ask your doctor is Sexenbooze (tm) if right for you.  

...

Sexenbooze(tm) is not for everyone.  Women who are pregnant or men who may become women should not indulge in Sexenbooze(tm).  Side effects may include sudden death, uncontrollable flatulence, or lethargy.  Consult your physician if side effects become worse.  Hive Pharmaceuticals is not responsible.


----------



## Dog Moon

Or perhaps he just might, you know, need to get some sleep.


Just a thought.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I really don't want to know what sort of signal could signal a perv.  Can't be anything good, of this I am sure.



B00BS!!!1!!111!!!!

And they are quite good, I assure you.


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Like the Batsignal?  Some kind of vaguely phallic light shown on the moon in the middle of the night to let all the perv's know they're needed?



The BOOBsignal!


----------



## Heckler

Aeson said:
			
		

> We're summoning straight men. Vaguely phallic shaped might not work.



But BOOB shaped will!


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Summoning straight men is easier.  Try "Free beer" "XXX dancers" and "Fantasy Football Lea gue".



Try ( . Y . )


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> The BOOBsignal!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Do you have Mono Galeros?




Nah, I think my boredom is just making me lethargic.


----------



## Aeson

Why so bored?


----------



## Blackrat

I have arrived. Your BOOBsignal got my attention. I see this thread has changed topic innumeral times since my last appearance, but on a deeper level it has remained the same. I think I'm going to start a scientific research on this.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I have arrived. Your BOOBsignal got my attention. I see this thread has changed topic innumeral times since my last appearance, but on a deeper level it has remained the same. I think I'm going to start a scientific research on this.



They'll fund anything.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It almost sounds like a disease in its own right. . .



Wow. . . not so much as a giggle?  I must be slipping.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> B00BS!!!1!!111!!!!





			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> The BOOBsignal!





			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> But BOOB shaped will!





			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> Try ( . Y . )



I'd suggest that you have a one track mind, but boobs come in pairs.  So you probably have a TWO track mind.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow. . . not so much as a giggle?  I must be slipping.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

>



Ah, I see.  Now it is not enough to crush my hopes and dreams with your cold indeference.  Instead you must attack my very soul with your heartless sarcasm and wit.


----------



## Aeson

Well, it is Thursday and I have some free time. I would say that is a yes.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well, it is Thursday and I have some free time. I would say that is a yes.



Right.

...

Well then, I guess I just go stand over here in this corner.  Alone.  In the dark.  Singing power ballads to myself.

...

Every rose . . . *sniff*


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, this here corner is occupied. Go find your own corner.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey, this here corner is occupied. Go find your own corner.



*sics emo cat on the rat*

Stands in THIS corner.  ALONE.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'd suggest that you have a one track mind, but boobs come in pairs.  So you probably have a TWO track mind.



Yep.

Big 'uns and little 'uns.


----------



## Aeson

I bought some miniatures and this sexy lady was among them.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I bought some miniatures and this sexy lady was among them.



Man, you've been at sea A LONG TIME, haven't you?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Man, you've been at sea A LONG TIME, haven't you?



Aye.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why so bored?




Got nothing much to do right now.  It is not so bad right now though.  It comes and goes.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> It comes and goes.



Karma Chameleon.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Karma Chameleon.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sics emo cat on the rat*
> 
> Stands in THIS corner.  ALONE.



Well okay, you can stay there, just don't complain about me singing irish drinking songs while I conduct this research of mine. Oh, a kitty, I like kitties.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Right.
> 
> ...
> 
> Well then, I guess I just go stand over here in this corner.  Alone.  In the dark.  Singing power ballads to myself.
> 
> ...
> 
> Every rose . . . *sniff*


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow. . . not so much as a giggle?  I must be slipping.   :\



I liked it.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning lads and lasses!


----------



## Mycanid

Yeah, yeah - I know weekends are slow in here, but I thought I would drop by and say hello anyway.

So there!


----------



## megamania

oogle me magoogle ya noodle


----------



## megamania

welp.....

life is never easy for me and it has gotten worse.

The hi-lite of the week was watching Transformers with my son and watching Cathy excel at soccer today.  Her coach REALLY wants her to do extra training and the such for the game because of her talent.  Remains to be seen..... basketball starts soon after all.


Last night I purposely got drubnk.   Something I don't generally do.  At two beers I felt my depth perception was off.  At four I was leaning to and fro while sitting down watching Heroes.   At six I had to lay down or fall over.  At seven I turned off the TV and took a nap on the living room floor.


ah well.

I still really want to do my Storyhours and an illustrated one but I have no time and by time I do I have changed my mind on what to do several times over already.  Can't center on one that way.

There's Under a Darksun, Strikeforce: Morituri II, John Play: Dark Lantern and even my Siberys Seven storyhour.

I started painting figures again to relax.   Almost have my 13 naga warriors (from 5 rings set) which are neat.   Also working on John Play villians and Chaos agents.


Sorry I have had a stick up my ass around here.   I need medicine for my mood swings again but can't afford it.   I'm going to have to find the money for it before I destroy everything around me again.

Nearly fired from the Stewarts store after letting the manager know how displeased I am that she hired someone (with no experience in this line of work) at the rate of pay as myself.  I have not had a raise in over 18 months.   Mack has been tough as we had an ISO audit and the new ISO medical level audit.  We did well though I was high lighted as having one of the 3 mistakes (I OVER inspected product) Meanwhile our company moto is Total Satisfaction which includes "Meet and Exceed costumer expectations"   So I was written up BUT the company heads are not holding it against me.

Just pulled a freakin' tick off of me.   Bastich came from the cat I was just petting.   They are bad this year.

Wife and Cathy are at the girl scout haunted house.   Seems early but that is okay.  

If I think of anything else I'll spill the beans here.


----------



## megamania

......someone hates me up there....


poster sized picture frame just fell down onto the computer scaring the crap outta me.  Computer is fiine (I think) and the frame seems okay.  The cord broke holding it up.  Looks empty now with a massive area of pure white there surrounded by posters and pictures of various colorful DnD and comic stuff.

Wife and daughter just arrived home also.  Seemed okay.  Cathy got fudge to eat.  Tammy homemade Chili.

such is life.


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> ......someone hates me up there...



I doubt that.

Remember Job, he had it much worse.  Maybe you're just being tested.

*hoping that's a cheer-me-upper*

*and hoping that I don't get busted for a religious post*


----------



## megamania

They will hunt you down and flail you for saying Job.  Then roll you in salt and red pepper spice.  Then coat you in lighter fluid and hand you a light in a dark room.  Nasty creatures are there that will eat you slowly but fear light- any light.

In your pained condition you will need to decide whether to die in light or darkness......




can't tell I'm getting in a Darksun mood can you?   I've decided to try getting back into my Under a Darksun storyhour.  Its been 10 months since updating last.  The heroes were left being captured by cannibal halflings while in route to rescue a friend of theirs from a powerful psion.


oooohhhh..... looking at their character sheets they are still 3.0.... not 3.5.  Should update before going to much farther.....



quiet here otherwise..........


----------



## megamania

I also made two more CDs.

#150
Classic Rock / Hard Rock
4.0 Monster Manual
Songs about fiends, escaping death.

I thought that was a good one when dealing with Orcus.

#151
Techno / muzak that has a fast pace
Borys of Darksun Game world

Works for me.  I haven't done one of those in a while.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I got home a little while ago.  Was gaming today.  So of 5 of us, 1 which doesn't have a laptop, 3 of us are getting new laptops/repairing old ones.  Lots of trouble in the last couple weeks with that.  I put some money into my savings and I'm gonna try not to touch it if possible for a while.  That still leaves me with just enough spending money to buy a decent, though not awesome, laptop.

But the point of this was to say that two people who keep all their notes on laptops didn't have access to them and thus didn't have any notes.  So I ended up DMing all day.  Was fine though.  Got through a couple of miscellaneous encounters as well as most of the first chapter in the Night of Dissolution adventure which came with my Ptolus book.  Fun and enjoyable day.  The Summoner is beefy, but not currently out of hand with power, so he's not ruining everything yet.

Actually, Mega, something like that happened at my work as well.  I've been at my job for I think about 15 months now and I just recently got a raise to 12 per hour.  A person JUST started at a lesser position and makes one dollar less.  Not quite so bad, but considering that only this check and last have I made 12 instead of 11, it's a little annoying.

I hope everything gets better Mega.  I feel bad for you.  Though we can't do anything else, we can at least listen, offer our sympathy [and perhaps a joke or two to lighten your day] and be here for ya [unless we're sleeping, at work, on vacation...]


----------



## megamania

yup yup!


----------



## megamania

Currently I am thourghly enjoying CD #151.  Some Juno Reactor, Chemical Bros., Oakenfeld and Psykosonik (and many more).   Just what I need to wake up with and attack the day with raw energy and enthusiasm.

Shortly I'll be food shopping then off to work again.

Unless there is overtime at Mack I have the next two weekends off.  I'll work around the house and maybe visit my mother in that time.


----------



## megamania

D&D - Under A Darksun Part II Cannibal Halflings

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

UNDER A DARKSUN
SEGMENT 125
“The Story Thus Far”

DARKSUN
This Storyhour takes place on the world of Athas. Athas is a very different campaign world than most. Many of the traditional humanoid races were killed off in a war 2000 years ago. This Cleansing War as it was called was started by Rajaat. Before him, there was no magic, only the powers of psionics. Magic on Athas is incredibly destructive. Since there are no known gods, the power magic requires originate from the very earth and plant life. The abuse of this new source of power has made most of Athas a barren desert world with areas of strange mutations.

The generals of the war secretly live. They discovered how to use high level psionics and magics to mutate themselves into tall gaunt reptilian creatures referred to as Dragons. There are no dragons of chromatic or gem varies. Now immortal and seemly impossible to be destroyed by any but another rival dragon-king or queen, they rule the city-states of Tyr Valley with an evil iron gauntlet.

One of these Sorcerer-Kings is known as Bane. It is possible that he is the natural father of Mania, one of the key players in this Story Hour. 

UNDER A DARKSUN
During the first 125 segments of this Story Hour, we (the readers) were introduced to Mania. He began as a slave on route to Nibenay. He escaped with the help of a rogue elven raiding party whom were there to rescue their king whom was also captured but remained secretive of his stance. He found himself rescued from certain death of dehydration by members of the tradehouse Blewes

Unlike most Tradehouses, the House of Blewes specializes in aiding other trade houses make their deliveries. They remain small but strong and more importantly, necessary for the other larger trade houses. The head of this trade house, Greene, has a strange preoccupation with a dream he had. He dreamed of a utopia west of the mountain range. He hopes to explore the region soon to look into it. In fact, he has begun setting up outposts leading to the south of the Ringing Mountains.

Mania was provided a job at the Caravan Company and became friends with many family members. His first test of ability came as the Blue Bone Tribe of Gith began to reemerge and attack trade routes and templar outposts. Looking to gain a better political position within the city of Nibenay and to help the trade houses, House of Blewes sent out a group of scouts to investigate the ambushes. Dutch, Dirty Dogg and Mania were the primary members. Jocasta Blewes remained behind to work the city council for aid. Here she met Keela, a rising and ambitious young templar.

The ensuing combat involved city templars, the veiled alliance, a group of illegal residents, House of Blewes and a large army of Gith lead by a creature that once a gith but now was something else. Something horrific and never before seen by anyone there.

House of Blewes were declared heroes but also made a great enemy in the templar Keela whom was shadowed greatly by Jocasta Blewes leadership abilities. This became a major factor as Jocasta and Mania each cared for the other but neither could or would express it. Keela used her seductive abilities and money to turn Mania away from Jocasta.

Something Keela did not expect was she came to care for him beyond his use as a pawn. As a templar of Nibenay, she was married but allowed male cumcubines after the union (honeymoon night). This entire romantic conflict played out during a planar rift that allowed fiends into the city. A noble war broke out during this as families were placed in conflict by the fiendish creatures. It was during this time Mania became aware of his possible heritage. He also met a pyreen and a young mysterious mage named Cosa.

Cosa is searching for the lost book of Veena. Veena was a powerful prophet from 750 years ago whom wrote a book filled with her visions. This journal has long since been misplaced and much of it has been taken apart and lost as readers took interest in the images shown. She has several pages. One may speak of a warrior son of a sorcerer-king whom will overthrow him and bring an age of good to Tyr Valley. Unfortunately, the script is unclear and may mean the opposite. He may bring ruin to it instead. Because of this uncertainty, the Veiled Alliance and Pyreen have monitored him and his activities only. Cosa feared this might lead to distrust and anger so she went rogue and contacted Mania.

They quickly became lovers and escaped the city and more importantly, Keela and her templars. Members of the House of Blewes presumed them killed for many months.

Cosa and Mania traveled east to Salt View in search of answers. A Pyreen there told Mania everything. He is much more than he ever expected but how he will play out in the prophecy is still unclear. They continued their search to the ruins of Bodach to find the Sentinels of Bodach and Korgunard. They made friends and allies on the way and lost many of them.

A powerful undead force with an artifact ruled Bodach and hoped to leave the boundaries of the cursed city and attack the unsuspecting Tyr Valley. This attack was stopped as Cosa and Mania delayed the main attack until more powerful agents including Korgunard could arrive.

That was the key events of Segments 1-125. Refer to the below link within my signature for more details.

THE MAIN CHARACTERS

MANIA
He looks and acts like an 18-year-old boy becoming a man but in truth is much more. Uncanny luck and charm balance his rash decision making and impatience. He is a truly gifted man with great strength, speed, health, intelligence and charm. He has become obsessed with the notion of which his parents are. He has learned that his father is an evil sorcerer-king (still isn’t aware of what this truly means aka a dragon) whom lives on an island on southern Tyr Valley. He believes his mother to be dead; killed when forces of good escaped with him as a baby.
He can be terribly naïve and gullible but has a dark side to him. He has impressive fits of anger that may originate from his dragon heritage.

COSA
This mysterious red head has a thing for illusions and solving puzzles. Perhaps this is why she has such an obsessive connection with the Journal of Veena. She has several pages hidden on her and within her goods and belongings. She came to love the young man known as Mania when healing him from a rather poor display against minor demons. She has many secrets and seems to always know more than she lets on. Now that Mania has become convinced that the prophecy does involve him, expect her to caste him on a new road to discover more pages of the journal.

KEELA
She is a deadly, ambitious and cunning templar in Nibenay. Before meeting Mania, she was the top aid of the hi-templar. In bids for power, she was placed into harms way during the Blue Bones Gith incident. She survived and immediately began several plots. The first was to take out the High Templar whom had hoped she would die in the desert. The second was to place Jocasta Blewes in her place. She proceeded to seduce Mania and flaunt this fact before her. It worked and then some. She found herself coming to have true feeling for him. He saw through it in time and left her which has further disgraced her and now her love has become hatred. This hatred is now out of control.
The High-Templar used this hatred and set several layers of intrigue for her to become entwined within. If ever discovered, Keela can be sentenced as a traitor to the city-state since she is unwittedly in dept to the Sorcerer-Queen Obe of the enemy city-state of Gulg. She has been misled to believe she has hired a powerful psionic bounty hunter to locate and return Mania to her. Dead if necessary. Unknown to her, the High Templar is the real benefactor and the psion reports everything to her and acts on her call.

HOUSE of BLEWES
Greene has begun his first expedition to the Hinterlands where he thinks his dreams of a watery utopia are hidden. Dutch, his lead caravan leader has left for Walis already. What he will find is uncertain. Jocasta Blewes still feels for Mania and is hurt that he has become attached to Cosa. She has recently learned that he is alive and on the run. She wants to find him but finds her responsibilities to the tradehouse will not allow for it. Dirty Dogg, the charismatic rogue, is also looking into Mania’s location, as he feels somehow responsible for his expulsion from Nibenay.

SAR-SAVOS
This Pyreen has left his native lands to watch Mania. Having little contact with the outside world, he finds Mania an overwhelming curiosity and shadows him everywhere. He often appears as a black bird. He knows that if Mania turns to his dark side, he will need to kill him. He has accepted this.

BANE
It appears he is Mania’s natural father. He is the Sorcerer-King of Tesh, which he rules from below ground in secret hoping to escape the notice of his fellow Sorcerer-Kings. What he will do if or when he learns of his son’s existence is unclear.

THE PRISONER
Who she is still uncertain but she have influence over Bane and knows of Mania and his importance. She is locked deep in a dungeon below Tesh guarded by powerful wards made by magic and psionics. Somehow she is a key figure.

SUPPORTING CAST
Daina is a powerful and mysterious warrior with mastery over both magic and psionics. The pyreen fear her overly aggressive tactics may led the valley into a new war; a war none could ever survive.

Belinda is a bi-polar psychic warrior and a member of the Sentinels of Bodach. Her recent experience escaping certain death in Bodach has made her very close to Cosa and Mania.

Tangiers is a psionic bounty hunter hired by the templars of Nibenay to return Mania to the city-state to answer charges of treason and use of magic. She is very strict and follows the code on the contract very carefully. Mania has made her see a new outlook in life. What she will do is unclear to us, the readers, and to herself. 

Glaze is a bard whom wants to write songs about the hero of Tyr valley. She was recently lost to the group and believed dead when kidnapped by Hej-kin. These base creatures want her musical talents for the king’s wedding. Wandering through their tunnels, she has discovered an area quite alien to her and the Hej-kin. They have made it clear not to go there but she still sneaks in as she can to explore.

Dessantee is a cleric of Silt looking for ultimate power. He used Mania and Cosa to close in on this power. When last seen, he was joining a Wraith to help each other. If he and the wraith will ever enter Mania or Cosa’s life again is unclear.

A Succubus from the Nibenay portal has learned of Mania’s existence and seeks to use this knowledge for power by locating Bane whom believes his son to be dead. What this can lead knows no limitations.

Welcome to UNDER A DARKSUN: PART II, I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I do writing it.


----------



## Aurora

Cool start to a SH Mega.

We had OH gameday yesterday and it was fun  I only got to play in the first game cause dshai was so tired from his trip (he got home Fri night) plus Korbin wasn't a happy camper. I got to play a Call of Cthulu (sp?) game. I had never played in one before. Keeper did a great job DMing it. Plus, I got to meet a couple people from the boards and see a couple I hadn't seen awhile. We should do another one in prolly 4 mos or so...........HECKLER! *nudge nudge*

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Miami Dolphins fans sure aren't.


----------



## Mycanid

Da duh dee duh dah!
Da duh dee duh dah!
Da duh dee duh dah!
Da dee dah dee duh dah!

....

Wha?

Hey! Darksun stories again! Good stuff Mega....


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Cool start to a SH Mega.
> 
> *We had OH gameday yesterday and it was fun*  I only got to play in the first game cause dshai was so tired from his trip (he got home Fri night) plus Korbin wasn't a happy camper. I got to play a Call of Cthulu (sp?) game. I had never played in one before. Keeper did a great job DMing it. Plus, I got to meet a couple people from the boards and see a couple I hadn't seen awhile. We should do another one in prolly 4 mos or so...........HECKLER! *nudge nudge*
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend.
> 
> Miami Dolphins fans sure aren't.




Hey! Good to hear!


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hello




Howdy Galeros.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Howdy Galeros.




ITS THE MUSHROOM MAN!!!!!

ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOLLERSKATEZ!!!!1111!1


----------



## Dog Moon

Arf arf


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Arf arf



Was that a hello?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Was that a hello?




It's whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's whatever you want it to be.



*chuckles*
Hey, how's it goin'?


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> ITS THE MUSHROOM MAN!!!!!
> 
> ZOMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOLLERSKATEZ!!!!1111!1




Nice to see my hello evoked such a ... err ... reaction.


----------



## Mycanid

Hello there Dog Moon and Aurora as well.

Another lazy Sunday evening, eh?


----------



## Aurora

Lazy evenings are good. Kylee is getting a bath and Korbin is asleep in his bouncer. I am about to start cleaning my scrap booking area though. It is a mess! I can't work in a place that is messy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hello there Dog Moon and Aurora as well.
> 
> Another lazy Sunday evening, eh?




Heyo.

Yep, which I always like and hate at the same time.  Enjoy it, but always feel like I should be doing something.  Don't know why that is.

Will probably be looking at the Banewarrens adventure shortly.  I figured since the group is based in Ptolus, might as well run it.


----------



## Mycanid

Banewarrens?  :\ 

Watership Down crossed with the undead world?


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> Lazy evenings are good. Kylee is getting a bath and Korbin is asleep in his bouncer. I am about to start cleaning my scrap booking area though. It is a mess! I can't work in a place that is messy.




I just spent a few nights at a friends' house ... he and his wife have two kids - ages 3 and 2 ... sweet as buttons, but I remember hearing what the evening bath time was like for the kids.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Banewarrens?  :\
> 
> Watership Down crossed with the undead world?




It's an adventure written by Malhavoc Press.  Banewarrens


----------



## megamania

I've been trying to get back into my Storyhours for a while now.  Most of that info is old dealing with the main character's friends, enemies and people they have encountered that will most likely reappear.

Between Segment 125 (that update) and 150 (where I am now) Belinda and Cosa were captured by a crazed high level psion whom decided to force them to marry him if they could become clerics of fire.  Through psionics and magic from a jealous lover, they passed and thus set up a situation where he had to leave as the Order came after him.  Befriending a mul (112) Mania, Cosa and the 1/2 dwarf are now traveling from Balic to Gulg then north near Nibenay where Keela is.  The psion has essentially kidnapped Belinda.

The very spot I am now involves cannibal halflings that have divided the party of three whom were in turn ambushed by a Girallon.  So the group is broken up into individuals hunting/being hunted by nature, dangerous creatures and hungry halflings.

Assuming they survive this they go to Nibenay and a farm estate near by to rescue Belinda and hope Keela doesn't learn they are there (which you know they she will   )


Eventually I want to do some "tradiational" DnD with them as they dungeon crawl and reunit with the House of Blewes.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's an adventure written by Malhavoc Press.  Banewarrens




Hmm ... interesting link DM ... thanks!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get back into my Storyhours for a while now.  Most of that info is old dealing with the main character's friends, enemies and people they have encountered that will most likely reappear.
> 
> Between Segment 125 (that update) and 150 (where I am now) Belinda and Cosa were captured by a crazed high level psion whom decided to force them to marry him if they could become clerics of fire.  Through psionics and magic from a jealous lover, they passed and thus set up a situation where he had to leave as the Order came after him.  Befriending a mul (112) Mania, Cosa and the 1/2 dwarf are now traveling from Balic to Gulg then north near Nibenay where Keela is.  The psion has essentially kidnapped Belinda.
> 
> The very spot I am now involves cannibal halflings that have divided the party of three whom were in turn ambushed by a Girallon.  So the group is broken up into individuals hunting/being hunted by nature, dangerous creatures and hungry halflings.
> 
> Assuming they survive this they go to Nibenay and a farm estate near by to rescue Belinda and hope Keela doesn't learn they are there (which you know they she will   )
> 
> 
> *Eventually I want to do some "tradiational" DnD with them as they dungeon crawl *and reunit with the House of Blewes.




Always good to go back to "basics" every once in a while, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... interesting link DM ... thanks!




Np.  Been wanting to run it for a while, and fortunately, I managed to wait until I got Ptolus to do it so it fits in even better.


----------



## hafrogman

Is it weird that, in the end, I just really don't like Vegas all that much?


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is it weird that, in the end, I just really don't like Vegas all that much?




Nah, I don't have much use for it, either.

I never much liked gambling...well, I'd like the idea of winning lots of money, but I've taken too many stats classes to be able to take that idea seriously.  I've been to Vegas several times; there's a vibe of "people drinking too much, doing things they really shouldn't be, and becoming desperate" that I just don't care for.

OTOH, there's some very cool shows there.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Nah, I don't have much use for it, either.
> 
> I never much liked gambling...well, I'd like the idea of winning lots of money, but I've taken too many stats classes to be able to take that idea seriously.  I've been to Vegas several times; there's a vibe of "people drinking too much, doing things they really shouldn't be, and becoming desperate" that I just don't care for.
> 
> OTOH, there's some very cool shows there.



Yeah, put me down for the "I'm too good at math to gamble" camp as well.  And while I'd be down for drunk people doing things they really shouldn't be (women + alcohol and poor judgement seems my best bet these days), since I don't drink myself, I never seem to meet those people.

The shows are indeed cool, but at least on this trip, I was lacking in the time and company with which to see them.  I do want to return for Spamalot at some point. . . 

But in the end it's just too crowded and loud and dirty for me to enjoy myself.


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But in the end it's just too crowded and loud and dirty for me to enjoy myself.




Did you get any "hooker trading cards" while you were there?  When my wife and I were there in '02, she built up quite a collection of them.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Did you get any "hooker trading cards" while you were there?  When my wife and I were there in '02, she built up quite a collection of them.



Heh, no.  I went for the 'head down, no eye contact' method.  But I did think that it would be great fun sometime to go around and collect as many as you could on your first night there.  And then everytime someone offered you one for the rest of the trip, you could offer them one of yours instead.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning folks!


----------



## megamania

Sin City   I doubt I would ever go there even if I could.

I've seen enough of it thru movies and TV to get a feel for it.    However as for realistate it is one of the hottest places in America.    Kinda says something about the country doesn't it.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sup hive!

Sup shroomers.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am neutral towards 4e really.  I will see how it is when it comes out, but I am not freaking out about it.  The group I get to play with during the summer will probably stick with 3.5 anyways, cause the entire 4e rules set will not be out until July anyways.




Some of my group have the same mindset I have: don't want to have to buy any more friggin' books.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mega: hope things are going well for you and hope that you change your mindset to more positive regarding the cancer bit. 


That, and damn you! You said your mother was gonna move in with you and now I've got my sister, her bf, three kids AND 5 DOGS in the house with me and Mom. Not to mention the 10 cats I have!! 

I've been busy with packing up lots of our stuff so they'd have room to sleep. Two of the kids have the side porch and ajoining room, third kid sleeps in the living room, they have the "dining room" right outside my bedroom.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> I wasn't a beer drinker when I first went to college, so the only things I'd drink were Boone's and Root Beer Schnapps.




I can't stand beer. Although I've been able to tolerate a St. Pauli's Girl German beer. (tried a sip of a friend's mug). We went to O'Charley's Sat after a friend's baby shower and her husband looked at the "drink list" and commented "where's the beer?" after looking at the "beer list".


----------



## megamania

Especially in the summer I love cold beer.   However, as a diabetic whom rarely drinks it takes very little to get me buzzed and a fast 6 pack will get me drunk enough to slouch and weave.  




keep in mind I'm 230+ pounds even.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mega: hope things are going well for you and hope that you change your mindset to more positive regarding the cancer bit.
> 
> 
> That, and damn you! You said your mother was gonna move in with you and now I've got my sister, her bf, three kids AND 5 DOGS in the house with me and Mom. Not to mention the 10 cats I have!!
> 
> I've been busy with packing up lots of our stuff so they'd have room to sleep. Two of the kids have the side porch and ajoining room, third kid sleeps in the living room, they have the "dining room" right outside my bedroom.





ouch.   Its like a daily family reunion


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Sin City   I doubt I would ever go there even if I could.
> 
> I've seen enough of it thru movies and TV to get a feel for it.    However as for realistate it is one of the hottest places in America.    Kinda says something about the country doesn't it.





yes it does


----------



## Mycanid

Dangit! I STILL can't get Thoroughgood's "Who do you love?" out of my head!


----------



## Aeson

Happy Birthday Myc.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey. Cake for the 'shroom! Nice spot Aeson. Happy b-day.


----------



## kenobi65

megamania said:
			
		

> Especially in the summer I love cold beer.   However, as a diabetic whom rarely drinks it takes very little to get me buzzed and a fast 6 pack will get me drunk enough to slouch and weave.




Indeed.  Back in my college days, I could drink quite a bit without really getting buzzed (and I was only ever hung over once in my life).

I cut back on the beer as I got older, and then, being diagnosed with diabetes two years ago, I cut back even more.  I might have a single beer, or a glass of wine, with dinner once or twice a month, and that's about it.

I joke (to my gaming friends, at least) that I did a rebuild, and got rid of all my ranks in Profession (drinker).


----------



## megamania

What a thought-   a rebuild (do over)


I would put 10 ranks into money management,  remove a level or two of Barbarian (rage isn't me) and CG instead of LG cause I'm sick of being a goodie-two shoe.

-2 DEX and put +2 into CHA



now about the teifling race.......


----------



## megamania

Happy B-day to the shroommeister!


----------



## kenobi65

megamania said:
			
		

> -2 DEX and put +2 into CHA




As you can see by my custom title, I've got my own stat issues.


----------



## Wereserpent

Happy Birthday Mushroom Man!  Try not to get eaten!


----------



## Bloosquig

California is BURNING!!!

I always thought an earthquake would toss us into the ocean.   :\ 

And happy b-day Shroomster!


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Myc.




Rats! So much for sneaking through the day unnoticed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey. Cake for the 'shroom! Nice spot Aeson. Happy b-day.




Yay! I like cake ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Happy B-day to the shroommeister!











			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Mushroom Man!  Try not to get eaten!




Thanks! I will certainly try not to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> California is BURNING!!!
> 
> I always thought an earthquake would toss us into the ocean.   :\
> 
> And happy b-day Shroomster!




You ain't kidding Bloos ... I have been sneezing all afternoon from the smoke ... it has drifted all the way up here to Alhambra!


----------



## Mycanid

Hah! Multi-quote style the old fashioned way!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> California is BURNING!!!
> 
> I always thought an earthquake would toss us into the ocean.   :\
> 
> And happy b-day Shroomster!




You act like California burning is a new thing..... Too bad it's way too frequent.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Happy birthday to the 'Shroom Meister.


----------



## Aurora

Well, I tried to catch up, but I am already being summoned. Later hive!


----------



## kenobi65

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well, I tried to catch up, but I am already being summoned. Later hive!




Summon Mother.  Has a verbal component, and an optional material component, as well.


----------



## Mycanid

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Summon Mother.  Has a verbal component, and an optional material component, as well.


----------



## Mycanid

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Happy birthday to the 'Shroom Meister.




Thank you very kindly Darth.


----------



## Aurora

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Summon Mother.  Has a verbal component, and an optional material component, as well.



Yes, yes it does.

***

Happy Belated Birthday Mycanid


----------



## Aeson

But is the material component destroyed in casting?


----------



## Dog Moon

Happy late bday, yo.

Quick, everyone eat a mushroom to celebrate the other day!


----------



## Bloosquig

Everyone I have a problem.

I can't stop eating Otter Pops.   :\ 

I'm going on #10 or so right now and I'm going for more.  I get them 2 at a time. 

I'm an otter pop crack fiend and I need my fix!


----------



## Dog Moon

I don't even know what those are.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Everyone I have a problem.
> 
> I'm an otter pop crack fiend and I need my fix!





You have become a Dire Otter?    Run away! Run away!


----------



## megamania

Spent the morning with my wife and went to a museum.  There is a guy whom carves realistic and life sized birds of prey out of wood that is so real looking that you flinch.  Truely amazing.

Also went into the covered bridge musuem and that was neat.   I learned a few things I didn't know including about the bridge we live directly next too.  Neat stuff and good day in general.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I don't even know what those are.



Wikipedia is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otter_pops
I had no idea what those were either. Now I know. I think we had something similar here in finland few years ago. They never really cathed on. We prefer real popcicles.


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> But is the material component destroyed in casting?




No, it's left intact, for the summoned mother to deal with.  So, I suppose, it's more like a focus.


----------



## Blackrat

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Everyone I have a problem.
> 
> I can't stop eating Otter Pops.   :\
> 
> I'm going on #10 or so right now and I'm going for more.  I get them 2 at a time.
> 
> I'm an otter pop crack fiend and I need my fix!



Well, according to wiki they're quite healthy so have a blast. If it's on wikipedia it must be true   .


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well, according to wiki they're quite healthy so have a blast. If it's on wikipedia it must be true   .




Riiiiight.   

Oh and btw - thanks Aurora and DM


----------



## Bloosquig

I smell like a stick of beef jerky after working all day in the smoke.   :\ 

I smell tasty apparently since my son is trying to work his new teeth on my shoulder.    

I'm off to LA to hang with the in-laws, avoid all this smoke, and watch Saw 4 and the 30 days of darkness vampire movie.  Have a good weekend everyone or at least your friday and saturday.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> I smell like a stick of beef jerky after working all day in the smoke.   :\
> 
> I smell tasty apparently since my son is trying to work his new teeth on my shoulder.
> 
> I'm off to LA to hang with the in-laws, avoid all this smoke, and watch Saw 4 and the 30 days of darkness vampire movie.  Have a good weekend everyone or at least your friday and saturday.




Saw 4 ... how inspiring.  :\ 

Anyhoo ... I know what you mean about the smoke and stuff ... we have a little ash falling about us now and again too!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wikipedia is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otter_pops
> I had no idea what those were either. Now I know. I think we had something similar here in finland few years ago. They never really cathed on. We prefer real popcicles.




Was too lazy.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Saw 4




Wait, what?  Saw 4?  Why haven't I ever heard of this!?!

Aaaand, I just watched the Trailor.  Didn't like the 3rd one all that much, but I may go see this one anyway.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> You have become a Dire Otter?    Run away! Run away!




Could be worse... he could be a vorpal bunny.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wikipedia is your friend: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otter_pops
> I had no idea what those were either. Now I know. I think we had something similar here in finland few years ago. They never really cathed on. We prefer real popcicles.




We have Flav-Or-Ice pops here.


----------



## Aurora

I remember Otter Pops.


----------



## Aurora

Hey Bloos- Are the fires close to you? My parents are in the Caribbean. So, they must be real worried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, I don't think the fires are too terribly close to Vista. So, I am sure their house will be there when they get back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Could be worse... he could be a vorpal bunny.




Well fortunately, I bought 3 Holy Grenades on Ebay.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well fortunately, I bought 3 Holy Grenades on Ebay.



Darn. And I only got a pink bathrobe.

Spot the reference?


----------



## Aurora

Nope. The holy grenade reference I (of course) get, but not the pink bathrobe.


----------



## Aurora

Extremely slow day in the hive. My excuse is I have a baby to take care of. What is everyone else's excuse?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Nope. The holy grenade reference I (of course) get, but not the pink bathrobe.




Same here.  And actually, I read DIFFERENCE, so I was like um, one's a grenade and the other is a pink robe.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Extremely slow day in the hive. My excuse is I have a baby to take care of. What is everyone else's excuse?




Well, I started off with work and then am reading the adventure for tomorrow in preparation of what will probably be another entire day of DMing.

Not complaining by the way, especially since last week was so much fun.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Extremely slow day in the hive. My excuse is I have a baby to take care of. What is everyone else's excuse?



I've been busy. Trying to figure out what I'm going to do with myself.


----------



## Jdvn1

What color bathrobe did Arthur Dent have?


----------



## Aeson

Paisley?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> Paisley?



 I guess I don't get the reference either, then.

Hope things are going well with everyone around here!


----------



## Aeson

That was a joke. I have no idea what color his robe is. 

We haven't seen you or your clones in these parts for awhile.


----------



## Mycanid

What's with the Purple worms anyway?


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> That was a joke. I have no idea what color his robe is.
> 
> We haven't seen you or your clones in these parts for awhile.



 I know, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't pink anyways. It was just a stab in the dark. I guess you don't want to accidentally find yourself in a dark room with me.

True! We've all been rather busy. I'm looking to finish up my bachelor's in less than a year, and my professors are telling me to apply to grad school... which I assume means I have a pretty good recommendation letter, since one of the professors is the dean.

Busy busy!


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, what?  Saw 4?  Why haven't I ever heard of this!?!
> 
> Aaaand, I just watched the Trailor.  Didn't like the 3rd one all that much, but I may go see this one anyway.




It is all over the billboards next to the freeways here in LA ...  :\ 



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Could be worse... he could be a vorpal bunny.




 



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I remember Otter Pops.




LONG time since I thought of those.... LONG time.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Hey Bloos- Are the fires close to you? My parents are in the Caribbean. So, they must be real worried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I don't think the fires are too terribly close to Vista. So, I am sure their house will be there when they get back.




We were totally engulfed in smoke here today this morning ... it was literally that walking into a light fog. Creepy.



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Extremely slow day in the hive. My excuse is I have a baby to take care of. What is everyone else's excuse?




Beating my head against computers ad absurdum maybe?   



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been busy. Trying to figure out what I'm going to do with myself.




Lessee ... you need to ... hmm ... go on a trip to Disney Land?


----------



## Mycanid

OLD SCHOOL MULTI-QUOTE FEATURE FLURRY OF BLOWS STRIKES AGAIN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What's with the Purple worms anyway?



 That sounds like a good song name.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> OLD SCHOOL





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> MULTI-QUOTE FEATURE





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> FLURRY OF BLOWS





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> STRIKES AGAIN!





			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> There's more than one way to skin a cat!



Since when is that old school? I haven't been gone that long, have I?


----------



## Aurora

Multi quote here is a pain though. You actually have to work. LOL

Crying baby calls.....


----------



## Aeson

I'd love to go to Disney Land, Myc. I very much would like to come out there to visit. I just have no idea when that will be. I'm stuck here for now. :\


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I know, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't pink anyways. It was just a stab in the dark. I guess you don't want to accidentally find yourself in a dark room with me.
> 
> True! We've all been rather busy. I'm looking to finish up my bachelor's in less than a year, and my professors are telling me to apply to grad school... which I assume means I have a pretty good recommendation letter, since one of the professors is the dean.
> 
> Busy busy!



I think it was maroon. 

Do you think you'll do grad school? Is it worth it?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Extremely slow day in the hive. My excuse is I have a baby to take care of. What is everyone else's excuse?





I've opted to get back into my storyhour "Under A Darksun".   Been awhile.   Not everything is updated to 3.5 either.  Psychic Warrior is just not the same in 3.5 either.



Otherwise I'm chilling (literally since I can't afford to run the heat yet) and grumbling because I want TV to watch current Heroes episodes and I want to get the newest season of Smallville just can't.


So while food is cooking I'm looking up Girallon in the MM and thinking about how my lone Mul will encounter it while attempting to follow the cannibal halflings that captured his new friends- Mania and Cosa.   Then how to get them to the home of a certain 18th level psion that has kidnapped their other friend Belinda.   All the while thinking about their next adventure.    

Not much going on at all.


----------



## megamania

Just killed 112 (a Mul Gladiator) in my game.  Kinda sucks.   Damned girallon.


----------



## megamania

I miss my gaming group.......  I need a game to run.   Time a new PbP I think.



Maybe I'll start a fight with the wife and try to form a new group (minus the substance abuse).....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Just killed 112 (a Mul Gladiator) in my game.  Kinda sucks.   Damned girallon.




Sabotage ...


----------



## Wereserpent

Bored Kitties.


----------



## Wereserpent

Oh Noes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

I like french fries.


----------



## Wereserpent

Tissue.


----------



## Wereserpent

book barn


----------



## Wereserpent

Handler


----------



## Wereserpent

I can do whatever the flitter is.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yellow beans


----------



## Wereserpent

Grey Paste.


----------



## Wereserpent

010 plan commencing...


----------



## Wereserpent

010 plan in progress...


----------



## Wereserpent

010 plan failure due to excessive color xylophones.


----------



## Wereserpent

Commencing back up plan...


----------



## Wereserpent

Back up plan data not found...please consult owner's manual...


----------



## Wereserpent

Back up plan data retrieved...commencing with back up plan...


----------



## Wereserpent

Back up plan complete...please remove data disk from the cortex...


----------



## Wereserpent

Initiating puppy bombardment.


----------



## Wereserpent

Fire Paper is ready.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow. 18 posts in a row. Hope the mods didn't see that one.


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow. 18 posts in a row. Hope the mods didn't see that one.




I did a whole page once and nothing happened.


----------



## Mycanid

Galeros said:
			
		

> I did a whole page once and nothing happened.




BTW - hiya Galeros!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> BTW - hiya Galeros!




Yup, I am just here being bored...The Hive seems generally slower these days.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Sabotage ...





More of.... if he wins he is a powerful warrior....if he loses I can always bring in another.

Level 7 fighter taking on a level six monster- BY HIMSELF.  He has low Ac while the creature has 4 attacks and if any two hit it rends automatically.   Still, if he had won inititive he would have won.....though maybe wished he hadn't.


----------



## megamania

Galeros... you are truely a freak.    But that's okay.  I like freaks....well most.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I did a whole page once and nothing happened.




Mega, Mania, Al and Ugh once had an uninterrupted conversation for a page.    I wasn't directly warned but folks don't like it and don't see the humor in it.   Ah well.....


----------



## megamania

Today I bought Dragons of Eberron and now I MUST have a game group.   The missing piece or two from my Chaos Effect campaign is there.  ugh.    need time, friends and materials.....


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> Galeros... you are truely a freak.    But that's okay.  I like freaks....well most.




Hooray!


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> Today I bought Dragons of Eberron and now I MUST have a game group.   The missing piece or two from my Chaos Effect campaign is there.  ugh.    need time, friends and materials.....




I know how you feel, I have a group, but I only get to play with them during summer.  And it looks like this may be the last summer I get to play with them.


----------



## megamania

Theold group play only on Sundays which I work and from what I understand, now that most of them are either parents or in a serious relationship they don't play much.  My last group because of drugs had to be broken up.

I need to start from scratch with a group that will play 1 Saturday a month and even then on a Saturday the wife works so that I don't screw that up.   Seems impossible but I gotta try.....


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> Theold group play only on Sundays which I work and from what I understand, now that most of them are either parents or in a serious relationship they don't play much.  My last group because of drugs had to be broken up.
> 
> I need to start from scratch with a group that will play 1 Saturday a month and even then on a Saturday the wife works so that I don't screw that up.   Seems impossible but I gotta try.....




Yup, I wish you luck in getting a new group together.


----------



## megamania

yup.   Gotta go.   Cya


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think it was maroon.
> 
> Do you think you'll do grad school? Is it worth it?



I think so, and I think so.

At least, I have a couple reasons for getting a graduate degree.
-One, I'm really good at Economics--much better than the average Economics student--and would like a degree as proof in the job market.
-Two, I really enjoy Economics, and the idea of taking more classes in it seems really fun (especially if they pay for a big chunk of it).
-Three, a specialization is really only possible with either a very long career (which I can't do very quickly) or with a PhD (though, I haven't decided between a Master's and a PhD yet, or whether or not I really want to specialize, and I'm only partially sure that the specialization I'd go for is available at the schools I'm looking at).
-Four, A Master's is a $10 pay increase in starting salaries, on average, and a PhD is $20k more on top of that. Average salaries have a much more dramatic difference, according to my understanding.
-Five, possibilities in the job market really increase a bunch with a graduate degree, and I think there's a growing demand for it.

You probably didn't need all of those reasons, but it's useful to me to lay them out like that.  

There are, of course, drawbacks, but they don't seem as significant in the long run to me.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hope you're well, Mega!

I need a group too. And time to play with them. I started a new job not too long ago, too. Bleh.


----------



## Bloosquig

I also need a group.  I'm just too lazy / worried about psychos to go and get one.  Some of the groups I've played in are awesome.  The other groups are the kinds where people play once when they're starting out and never play another game and use that group as the reason why.   :\   Good luck to us all I guess.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think so, and I think so.
> 
> At least, I have a couple reasons for getting a graduate degree.
> -One, I'm really good at Economics--much better than the average Economics student--and would like a degree as proof in the job market.
> -Two, I really enjoy Economics, and the idea of taking more classes in it seems really fun (especially if they pay for a big chunk of it).
> -Three, a specialization is really only possible with either a very long career (which I can't do very quickly) or with a PhD (though, I haven't decided between a Master's and a PhD yet, or whether or not I really want to specialize, and I'm only partially sure that the specialization I'd go for is available at the schools I'm looking at).
> -Four, A Master's is a $10 pay increase in starting salaries, on average, and a PhD is $20k more on top of that. Average salaries have a much more dramatic difference, according to my understanding.
> -Five, possibilities in the job market really increase a bunch with a graduate degree, and I think there's a growing demand for it.
> 
> You probably didn't need all of those reasons, but it's useful to me to lay them out like that.
> 
> There are, of course, drawbacks, but they don't seem as significant in the long run to me.



Sounds like you should do it.


----------



## Aurora

Good evening hive.


----------



## Bloosquig

Howdy Aurora.

Definately get yourself edumacated when you can.  I keep meaning to go back and get SOME education done before my G.I. Bill withers away.  But with a new baby and everything else there's always some reason to not do it.


----------



## Aurora

There is a WOTC D&D day coming up. You could see if your local game shops are hosting it, and go meet people to find a new group guys.


----------



## Aurora

Are you trying to tell me that I am not educated Bloos? 

Just Kidding. 

It must be my bad spelling.


----------



## Aurora

We went to the Tricks & Treats Trail at our Children's Park tonight. Fett came and brought his little one. He was awfully cute in a little cowboy outfit. Here are my 2. 











Just thought I would share.


----------



## Aurora

Once again, I post within minutes of others and they all run away.


----------



## Mycanid

Aww .... what a sweetie Kylee is! 

And Corbie eh? First pic I have seen of him since the birth....


----------



## Dog Moon

So apparently, I make half the hive jealous when I say man, I had a great day gaming today [technically yesterday, but I haven't slept yet, so it's still today].


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Wow. 18 posts in a row. Hope the mods didn't see that one.




I can't believe you actually counted.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I can't believe you actually counted.


----------



## megamania

Couple of cuties there Aurora.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I can't believe you actually counted.





With the heavy volume of activity here what else was he to do?


----------



## megamania

Went to bed early and now of course I'm up early.

Today's plan is paint figures, clean-up and put primer on a few more and look at how to do a few DnD projects I want to do.   I will hopefully be doing a higher level Eberron Dungeon PbP here by Thanksgiving and maybe start a new Eberron campaign at the store.   If its a campaign that is.  The first few sessions I may wait to see if I have regulars or if it will always be pick-ups that play more out of curiousity.  Then it'll be lots of games with unrelated characters but a linked storyline.

Cya.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> With the heavy volume of activity here what else was he to do?




Well, I hate to break the news to ya, but there are like thousands of other threads that don't include the words 'hive mind'.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Once again, I post within minutes of others and they all run away.



Now you know how we feel when we miss you.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now you know how we feel when we miss you.




Exactly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Now you know how we feel when we miss you.




Does anyone miss me while I'm gone?


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I hate to break the news to ya, but there are like thousands of other threads that don't include the words 'hive mind'.





Most of which include 4e and that alone turns me off.   I find myself checking Media more but without TV I'm limited there also.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does anyone miss me while I'm gone?





we are all missed when not here.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning! 

Looks like the smoke has cleared away from the air here ... I hope this is a good sign for the fires down south being more under control.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does anyone miss me while I'm gone?




I DO!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I DO!!!!




That means a lot to me.  Really, it does.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Does anyone miss me while I'm gone?



I miss your touch. The caress of your fingers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Yes I miss you. You're a lot of fun.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning!
> 
> Looks like the smoke has cleared away from the air here ... I hope this is a good sign for the fires down south being more under control.




Good AFTERNOON.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I miss your touch. The caress of your fingers.




I think for this, you're going to have to go back to sleep and continue dreaming cause that's the ONLY place you might have felt my touch or caress.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That means a lot to me.  Really, it does.




Hooray!


----------



## Steve Jung

Hey Aurora, those pictures are great. Your children are so cute.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think for this, you're going to have to go back to sleep and continue dreaming cause that's the ONLY place you might have felt my touch or caress.



  :\


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I miss your touch. The caress of your fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I miss you. You're a lot of fun.





would the two of you like a private room?


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> we are all missed when not here.





Some more than others



allo Hive.  I'm back from the pumpkin contest.  My son is bent out of shape since he didn't win.  Kid worked hard on his.  Kinda a bummer.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> would the two of you like a private room?




Jealous?


----------



## megamania

naw.  got me wifey to plunder on a nightly basis.


----------



## megamania

Just finished some time on Reaper's site looking at figures to order.  I'm getting into the painter's bug again.   Just finished up my "Under a Darksun" Mania figure and about a 1/2 dozen of undead and Emerald Claw agents for my Eberron game.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> would the two of you like a private room?



Yes please.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Extremely slow day in the hive. My excuse is I have a baby to take care of. What is everyone else's excuse?



Packing for a trip to Oregon.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Packing for a trip to Oregon.



Work? Pleasure?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Work? Pleasure?



A whole lot of work, for a little pleasure.  Supposedly a vacation trip.  A friend of mine had got it into her head that we should all visit Oregon for a weekend, rent a beach house and basically rock out with our wooly socks out.

Originally to be her, her husband, her two sisters (one of whom already lives in Oregon), one sister's boyfriend, myself and two more mutual friends.  Out of those eight we ended up losing three, so it was just me, a pair of sisters and their respective others.  Nothing says fun like being the fifth wheel  

Add to that the four hour drive from the airport to the beach house, and the fact that I flew in Saturday morning and out Sunday afternoon for a whole lot of driving through Oregon, and not much else.  It was a fun enough time, but 5 hours flying, 4 hours associated airport kerfuffle, 8 hours driving, 8 hours sleeping, and really, there went my weekend.


----------



## Aurora

That sucks. I wouldn't let my friend plan any more trips.


----------



## Aeson

I would have been your sixth wheel.   Sounds like a real adventure though. You didn't get everything out of it that you expected but you got to say you did it. You did say there was some fun had.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I would have been your sixth wheel.   Sounds like a real adventure though. You didn't get everything out of it that you expected but you got to say you did it. You did say there was some fun had.



I didn't realize you lived in Waldport, Oregon. . . I totally would have stopped by and picked you up.

Yeah, there was fun.  Not significantly more fun than hanging with the same people in Arizona, but enough.  And yes, mostly I did it so that I could say I've been to Oregon, which I'd never done before.

I've been to Oregon.


----------



## Aeson

I wouldn't mind living in Oregon at the moment. Anywhere but here. Here being the hell of my own making.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind living in Oregon at the moment. Anywhere but here. Here being the hell of my own making.



You live in Dayton?

*Shudder*


----------



## Aeson

Worse. Cleveland.   


Georgia actually.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Worse. Cleveland.
> 
> Georgia actually.



Hrrmm.  Now I thought that Dayton was worse than Cleveland.  Maybe it's a circular thing. . . wherever you are is worse than the other place.  Or wherever you are, at least you're not in the other place.  Either way, it's of no consequence.

Ooooh, Georgia.  Peachy keen!

...

Ugh, did I just say that?  I did.  I have no shame.       Of course, it could make no sense if you actually meant the other Georgia. . . but I doubt they have UPS stores, so I think I'm safe.  But yeah, the deep south.  I can see your problem.


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning Hafrog, Aeson and Aurora! 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Packing for a trip to Oregon.... A whole lot of work, for a little pleasure.  Supposedly a vacation trip.  A friend of mine had got it into her head that we should all visit Oregon for a weekend, rent a beach house and basically rock out with our wooly socks out.
> 
> Originally to be her, her husband, her two sisters (one of whom already lives in Oregon), one sister's boyfriend, myself and two more mutual friends.  Out of those eight we ended up losing three, so it was just me, a pair of sisters and their respective others.  Nothing says fun like being the fifth wheel
> 
> Add to that the four hour drive from the airport to the beach house, and the fact that I flew in Saturday morning and out Sunday afternoon for a whole lot of driving through Oregon, and not much else.  It was a fun enough time, but 5 hours flying, 4 hours associated airport kerfuffle, 8 hours driving, 8 hours sleeping, and really, there went my weekend.












			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> That sucks. I wouldn't let my friend plan any more trips.




QFT ... yeesh.  :\ 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I didn't realize you lived in Waldport, Oregon. . . I totally would have stopped by and picked you up.
> 
> Yeah, there was fun.  Not significantly more fun than hanging with the same people in Arizona, but enough.  And yes, mostly I did it so that I could say I've been to Oregon, which I'd never done before.
> 
> I've been to Oregon.









 Umm ... congrats?



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind living in Oregon at the moment. Anywhere but here. Here being the hell of my own making.




In Oregon eh? I was planning to take you to Oregon if you came out to visit curiously ... was gonna take you to see Crater Lake - it is an awe-inspiring thing indeed!



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hrrmm.  Now I thought that Dayton was worse than Cleveland.  Maybe it's a circular thing. . . wherever you are is worse than the other place.  Or wherever you are, at least you're not in the other place.  Either way, it's of no consequence.
> 
> Ooooh, Georgia.  Peachy keen!
> 
> ...
> 
> *Ugh, did I just say that?*  I did.  I have no shame.       Of course, it could make no sense if you actually meant the other Georgia. . . but I doubt they have UPS stores, so I think I'm safe.  But yeah, the deep south.  I can see your problem.









It's good to see you in here again btw Hafrog....


----------



## Mycanid

Hey! I'm getting the hang of this "old school multiquote" thing here ... that one took no time at all!


----------



## Aurora

Yes, Dayton sucks, but Cleveland sucks worse. Of course, I will be up near there in just a couple of weeks. Georgia is more fun, but it gets too humid and there are WAY too many bugs. I don't like bugs.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning Hafrog, Aeson and Aurora!



Thanks.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Umm ... congrats?



Thanks.







			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's good to see you in here again btw Hafrog....



Thanks.


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey! I'm getting the hang of this "old school multiquote" thing here ... that one took no time at all!



Chicks dig guys with skills.

Nunchuck skills, bo staff skills, multi quote skills.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Yes, Dayton sucks, but Cleveland sucks worse. Of course, I will be up near there in just a couple of weeks. Georgia is more fun, but it gets too humid and there are WAY too many bugs. I don't like bugs.



Winter would be the time to come visit. I'd like for you to some time. Dshai and the little ones can come also.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Chicks dig guys with skills.
> 
> Nunchuck skills, bo staff skills, multi quote skills.



I'm not sure he's too interested in the chicks digging him.


----------



## Wereserpent

I say buy it all!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind living in Oregon at the moment. Anywhere but here. Here being the hell of my own making.





We all own some acrage of that place.  The TV show said never cold, very warm environment with plenty of space.   Price: soul


I figured I wasn't using it now so what the hey-   Must read small print.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure he's too interested in the chicks digging him.





shovel, pick or hydro-mining?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm not sure he's too interested in the chicks digging him.



I've never known a chick to stop digging someone just because that someone wasn't interested in being dug.

Just sayin'.

Can you dig it?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've never known a chick to stop digging someone just because that someone wasn't interested in being dug.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Can you dig it?



I dig.


----------



## Wereserpent

I dug myself into a hole, and now I can't get out.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've never known a chick to stop digging someone just because that someone wasn't interested in being dug.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Can you dig it?



Very, very true.


----------



## Aurora

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey Aurora, those pictures are great. Your children are so cute.



Thanks.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I dug myself into a hole, and now I can't get out.



Perhaps you should dig dug?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps you should dig dug?




Too late now.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Too late now.



Okay.  Perhaps you should watch some old cartoons while you're trapped down there.

*digs Doug*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay.  Perhaps you should watch some old cartoons while you're trapped down there.
> 
> *digs Doug*


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay.  Perhaps you should watch some old cartoons while you're trapped down there.
> 
> *digs Doug*



Doug. That is a name I haven't heard in a long, long time.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Doug. That is a name I haven't heard in a long, long time.



Well I guess not a lot of people call their kids that anymore.  I deal with a few Dougs though, from time to time.

But THE Doug?  He was a Funny guy.


----------



## Mycanid

Okay - surrealism check ... who here remembers the old arcade game Dig Dug?

Loved that game!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay - surrealism check ... who here remembers the old arcade game Dig Dug?
> 
> Loved that game!



To what did you THINK I was referring to earlier?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well I guess not a lot of people call their kids that anymore.  I deal with a few Dougs though, from time to time.
> 
> But THE Doug?  He was a Funny guy.



I have an uncle Doug. I was also thinking of the cartoon 'Doug'.


----------



## Bloosquig

Dig Dug rocks!  Nothing beats cruising around underground inflating monsters till they explode or dropping rocks on them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ahhhh, just bought another laptop.  Well, bought one to replace my previous one which died.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay - surrealism check ... who here remembers the old arcade game Dig Dug?
> 
> Loved that game!



 I loved that game too!


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, just bought another laptop.  Well, bought one to replace my previous one which died.



 I don't know if that's good or bad. Sucks on the old laptop, cool for the new laptop.

And, for the record, I miss all of the Hive.


----------



## Dog Moon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't know if that's good or bad. Sucks on the old laptop, cool for the new laptop.
> 
> And, for the record, I miss all of the Hive.




Then how come you don't come by very often?


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Then how come you don't come by very often?




I think the answer to this is in his sig DM.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, just bought another laptop.  Well, bought one to replace my previous one which died.




Woohoo!

Huzzah for new stuff!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I have an uncle Doug. I was also thinking of the cartoon 'Doug'.



I used to watch Doug. I don't remember why.    I think a younger sibling liked it.


----------



## Aurora

Hey Aeson, my brother is doing his externship for school at some super expensive private club that is like 45 min out of Atlanta.  It is like a resort/ golf type thing. I think maybe he said it was called like the Rochester or something like that. Ring any bells?


----------



## Aeson

I can't say that it does.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to watch Doug. I don't remember why.    I think a younger sibling liked it.



Or possibly because of all the AWESOME!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to watch Doug. I don't remember why.    I think a younger sibling liked it.




Bah!   

Dig Dug is more interesting I am sure! ... uhh ... even if I don't remember anything about a show named Doug ...


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I used to watch Doug. I don't remember why.    I think a younger sibling liked it.



A likely excuse.   I think I remember seeing some of it but I don't remember much.


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Dig Dug rocks!  Nothing beats cruising around underground inflating monsters till they explode or dropping rocks on them.





but you had to eat your veggies.  turnups yuck!


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> but you had to eat your veggies.  turnups yuck!




I agree with you about the taste of turnips here mega ... BLEH!


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I agree with you about the taste of turnips here mega ... BLEH!



Turnips are good...and good for you!


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Turnips are good...and good for you!










I don't even want to hear this from someone who despises mustard and pumpkin pie! 



Tell ya what! I will eat your pumpkin pie and mustard, and you can have my turnips!


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I don't even want to hear this from someone who despises mustard and pumpkin pie!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell ya what! I will eat your pumpkin pie and mustard, and you can have my turnips!



Somehow I think I'm getting the short end of this deal...


----------



## Mycanid

Heckler said:
			
		

> Somehow I think I'm getting the short end of this deal...




But ...


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Turnips are good...and good for you!





must be why I don't like them.


----------



## megamania

I am almost happy the store is cutting my hours since summer is over.  Instead of starting work at 8 I started at 9 today.   If I went in at 8 I would have missed the electric guy and come home with no electric.  Bastich came to turn it off at 8:45 this morning as I was getting dressed.  275 dollars later I have power but now can't pay my phone or internet.  So, if you don't hear from me for a week or two-  its cause I don't have the means to contact you all.


----------



## megamania

still got tone


----------



## Wereserpent

*Giggles*


----------



## megamania

"Can you hear me now?"


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> "Can you hear me now?"




I can hear the giggle


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> still got tone



I have neither rhythm, music nor my girl.

I got hosed.


----------



## Kida

Hi, hafrogman. Glad to see a fellow Arizonian.


----------



## megamania

Getting ready for the ol' Trick or Treat thing.  Timmy is an undead ninja pirate and cathy is a japenese lady.   Wife is the devil and I'm..... in black leather.   Going to get good and sugared up tonight.


----------



## megamania

I wanted to ask arizonians something today but I forget now.......  some sorta law or something.  Hate it when I forget things.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I wanted to ask arizonians something today but I forget now.......  some sorta law or something.  Hate it when I forget things.



Why we don't use DLS?  
It's because we're awesome like that?
Because we refuse to bow to the evil forces of the candy lobby (long story)?
Because we already have quite enough daylight, thank you?


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Hi, hafrogman. Glad to see a fellow Arizonian.



Heigh oh!

There's a few of us about on the boards.  Fruthaka (Scottsdale) used to come around the hive fairly frequently, but not so much recently.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heigh oh!
> 
> There's a few of us about on the boards.  Fruthaka (Scottsdale) used to come around the hive fairly frequently, but not so much recently.



Frukathka would be my cousin. I don't get to see him all that much, as my mother is a a bit of a psychopath and drived a wedge between his mom and her. Due to that, all we ever really do is talk on the telephone.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Frukathka would be my cousin. I don't get to see him all that much, as my mother is a a bit of a psychopath and drived a wedge between his mom and her. Due to that, all we ever really do is talk on the telephone.



Well there we go then.  Unfortunate about family splits like that.  I don't talk to my cousins at all really, but then the wedge between is as big as the Atlantic Ocean.  Oh wait, it IS the Atlantic Ocean.    

But it's good that at least you two keep the lines of communication open, even if you have to do it on the down low.


----------



## Kida

Heckler said:
			
		

> Turnips are good...and good for you!



I happen to like turnips.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well there we go then.  Unfortunate about family splits like that.  I don't talk to my cousins at all really, but then the wedge between is as big as the Atlantic Ocean.  Oh wait, it IS the Atlantic Ocean.
> 
> But it's good that at least you two keep the lines of communication open, even if you have to do it on the down low.



I just got off the phone with him the other day and he was telling me about enworld and dnd. So, being the fantasy fangirl that I am, I wanted to to check this place out.

It is a shame about the family split. We used to be such a tight knit family. When I moved out here with my mom and dad, all of us got together really well. :\


----------



## Kida

Well, it was nice chatting with you hafrogman. I have to get going. I only have internet access at work, and my little guy wants me home early so he can gotrick or treating while it is still light out.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with him the other day and he was telling me about enworld and dnd. So, being the fantasy fangirl that I am, I wanted to to check this place out.



Well, welcome to Enworld, and in particular the Hive.  We're all good people here. . . okay not really.  But you're welcome anyways.   


			
				Kida said:
			
		

> It is a shame about the family split. We used to be such a tight knit family. When I moved out here with my mom and dad, all of us got together really well. :\





			
				Kida said:
			
		

> I happen to like turnips.



Mmmhmmm. . . and now we see the REAL reason for the family split.  Turnip lover!







			
				Kida said:
			
		

> Well, it was nice chatting with you hafrogman. I have to get going. I only have internet access at work, and my little guy wants me home early so he can gotrick or treating while it is still light out.



Toodles.  Have fun trick or treating.

*waves*


----------



## megamania

Welcome to the Hive Kida.  How old is the kid(s)


----------



## Mycanid

Good evening folks!

Oh ... sorry to see you got hosed Hafrog. 

Wow. Undead ninja pirates eh Mega?

Welcome to the Hive Kida!


----------



## megamania

I hope to have a photo of the family in costume for next week.


----------



## Dog Moon

So guess what I'm currently typing on?


My new laptop!!!  Yay!


----------



## Dog Moon

It's tiny though.  Not really used to a 12" screen and the keyboard is tiny.  I'm having trouble typing, though I'm quickly improving.


----------



## Dog Moon

And I seem to be speaking to myself and an empty room.

Oh noes!  The guitar case is full of guns!  Guess what movie I'm watching?


----------



## Heckler

Kida said:
			
		

> I happen to like turnips.



The new girl has taste!


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And I seem to be speaking to myself and an empty room.
> 
> Oh noes!  The guitar case is full of guns!  Guess what movie I'm watching?



Wait, I know this...

Salma...

Mmmm, Salma....

Antonio, and um...

Salma...

I bet Salma likes turnips.

Oh, wait, the movie.  Desperado?


----------



## Aeson

I sense the presence of a new woman among the hivers.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> The new girl has taste!



Too bad you don't, mister I hate pumpkin pie.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I sense the presence of a new woman among the hivers.




Nope, I'm still a guy.  Sorry to disappoint you.

Hey, whatever happened to Goldmoon?  Anyone know?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Too bad you don't, mister I hate pumpkin pie.




Woah, woah, woah!  Hate pumpkin pie?  What's wrong with you man?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Too bad you don't, mister I hate pumpkin pie.





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah, woah, woah! Hate pumpkin pie? What's wrong with you man?



Don't Like.

Not hate.

Big difference.

I don't like teh pumpkin pie.

I hatesess teh mustards.

Pumpkin BREAD, OTOH, is pretty good.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, whatever happened to Goldmoon?  Anyone know?



I see her over at CM sometimes.  Don't know why she doesn't come by here any more.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm still a guy.  Sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> Hey, whatever happened to Goldmoon?  Anyone know?



I wasn't talking about you.  

She's moved over to the big kids play ground.


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm still a guy.  Sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> Hey, whatever happened to Goldmoon?  Anyone know?






			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> I see her over at CM sometimes.  Don't know why she doesn't come by here any more.




Yeah ... this is pretty much it as far as I can tell. Seems they like her over there too.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah, woah, woah!  Hate pumpkin pie?  What's wrong with you man?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Don't Like.
> 
> Not hate.
> 
> Big difference.
> 
> I don't like teh pumpkin pie.
> 
> I hatesess teh mustards.
> 
> Pumpkin BREAD, OTOH, is pretty good.



I stand corrected. Do you like pickles? I am guessing if you hate mustard then you must hate pickles as well. There are many foods that I dislike, but for some reason I actually trained myself to like both mustard and pickles. It took awhile, but I did it. Even now though, I still only like a little mustard on things. Pickles OTOH I could eat all day long. Mmmmm pickles. Only dill pickles though!!!! Sweet pickles are nasty! Candied pickles are even nastier!


----------



## Mycanid

Aurora said:
			
		

> I stand corrected. Do you like pickles? I am guessing if you hate mustard then you must hate pickles as well. There are many foods that I dislike, but for some reason I actually trained myself to like both mustard and pickles. It took awhile, but I did it. Even now though, I still only like a little mustard on things. Pickles OTOH I could eat all day long. Mmmmm pickles. Only dill pickles though!!!! Sweet pickles are nasty! Candied pickles are even nastier!




Candied pickles? Yuck.

Dill pickles? Meh.

Sweet pickles? Huzzah! ... Although admittedly I cannot eat many of them.


----------



## Blackrat

Here again.

Pickles!? Yummy.

Dill pickles? That's those with garlic, right? They're good.


----------



## Bloosquig

Sweet pickles suck, dill pickles though are awesome!


----------



## hafrogman

Pickles of any kind are the worst crime to ever be committed against the crisp, cool wonderfulness of a cucumber.


----------



## Mycanid

I like cucumbers sliced up and mixed with sour cream, dill and salt, pepper and garlic. Tasty.

I also REALLY like the tomato, onion and cucumber salad mixed with olive oil and spices.

Tasty, tasty!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, hivers. Long time no see. I see that my cousin has joined the fray.

My dad grilled some pickles on a sheet of aluminum foil not that long ago. Was quite tasty.

Hi, Kida!


----------



## Aeson

Where the hell have you been? We've almost started to sort of miss you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where the hell have you been? We've almost started to sort of miss you.



Been spending a lot of time with Mandy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how are you doing Aeson?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi, Kida!



Yeah, you were gone so long that we had to replace you with the nearest available equivalent.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, you were gone so long that we had to replace you with the nearest available equivalent.



I just hope she's better looking than he is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just hope she's better looking than he is.



She is. Tall *and* gorgeous. Kida is the antithesis of me in that regard.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Been spending a lot of time with Mandy.




Really? I think last time you were here there was talk of moving in with her. Is that idea still being discussed? 



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how are you doing Aeson?



I've been better. Life has been handing me a lot of lemons but I don't drink lemonade.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Really? I think last time you were here there was talk of moving in with her. Is that idea still being discussed?



Well, she and I did talk it over. We decided that it wouldn't a good idea because she didn't her two kids to get too emotionally attached to me should at some point we need a break from each other.




			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I've been better. Life has been handing me a lot of lemons but I don't drink lemonade.



Sorry to hear that. I'm sending you a digital hug right now.


----------



## Mycanid

FRU! How ya doing! Good to see you btw.


----------



## Mycanid

And stop frowning over there you two ... yeesh.

It is good to see Hafrog and Aeson too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Speaking of Lemonade, I tried the Crystal Light instant lemonade mix and loved it for a long time, but the flavor got too intense for me after a while. I recently purchased some Crystal Light Pink Lemonade mix and made a batch this morning. I hope I'm gonna like it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, she and I did talk it over. We decided that it wouldn't a good idea because she didn't her two kids to get too emotionally attached to me should at some point we need a break from each other.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. I'm sending you a digital hug right now.



Thanks

That's a good idea. I've seen it happen. A woman with kids gets involved with someone but it doesn't work out then the kids are attached. Take your time and make sure this is going to last before you do something like that.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And stop frowning over there you two ... yeesh.
> 
> It is good to see Hafrog and Aeson too.



I wish I had your optimism. Have you always been that way or is it an ancient monkish secret?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> FRU! How ya doing! Good to see you btw.



Heya, Myc. I'm doing great. Did you have a fun halloween? I had a blast at my party last night.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She is. Tall *and* gorgeous. Kida is the antithesis of me in that regard.



Yeah, we upgraded!    

Good to see you stopping in to say 'hello' though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I had your optimism. Have you always been that way or is it an ancient monkish secret?



I think Myc and I suffer from chronic Wisdom.

I said to my mom about a week ago that Peace and Wisdom breeds happiness. She looked at me in the eyes, blinked and then she said wow. Then she told me that it sounded link an ancient Chinese proverb.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> And stop frowning over there you two ... yeesh.
> 
> It is good to see Hafrog and Aeson too.



I was frowning?  I wasn't aware of it.  NOW of course, I'm frowning.  Frowning for being falsely accused of frownosity.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, we upgraded!
> 
> Good to see you stopping in to say 'hello' though.



I'll be stopping in a least biweekly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was frowning?  I wasn't aware of it.  NOW of course, I'm frowning.  Frowning for being falsely accused of frownosity.



I think he meant that you guys are prone to fits of jealousy. Maybe.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how goes it with the frog today?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how goes it with the frog today?



It goes.  Work and such forth.  Had my own Halloween party last night.  Watched Monster Squad, because it's awesome.  Had something akin to 600 kids come through trick-or-treating though.  *sheesh*


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think he meant that you guys are prone to fits of jealousy. Maybe.



Not really.  I don't begrudge you your woman.  I mean heck, if I ever found one that wanted to spend time with me it'd be 'so long suckas!' . . . er, I mean. . . you wouldn't see me as much.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not really.  I don't begrudge you your woman.  I mean heck, if I ever found one that wanted to spend time with me it'd be 'so long suckas!' . . . er, I mean. . . you wouldn't see me as much.



I've been spending a lot of time with my lady, so yes, I know *exactly* what you mean. 

Speaking of which, I've gotta get going. I need to shower and get changed. My lady is picking me up in a half an hour for lunch. Caio!


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It goes.  Work and such forth.  Had my own Halloween party last night.  Watched Monster Squad, because it's awesome.  Had something akin to 600 kids come through trick-or-treating though.  *sheesh*





Not even a one came by.


I wonder if this has anything to do with a big spooky dark house on a wooded hillside?



oh well.... more candy for me


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think Myc and I suffer from chronic Wisdom.
> 
> I said to my mom about a week ago that Peace and Wisdom breeds happiness. She looked at me in the eyes, blinked and then she said wow. Then she told me that it sounded link an ancient Chinese proverb.





I'm living proof that Chaos and impulsiveness = despair    such is my little world.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Too bad you don't, mister I hate pumpkin pie.





pumpkin pie is the bomb!  Its awesome!   Next thing you will say is you don't like onions.... oh yeah- you already said that.   :\


----------



## megamania

Time to go.   Damn that work thing I gotta do regularly.   Later-


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think he meant that you guys are prone to fits of jealousy. Maybe.



Jealous of you? Nah. I'm happy for you. 

So is Kida single?


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I stand corrected. Do you like pickles? I am guessing if you hate mustard then you must hate pickles as well. There are many foods that I dislike, but for some reason I actually trained myself to like both mustard and pickles. It took awhile, but I did it. Even now though, I still only like a little mustard on things. Pickles OTOH I could eat all day long. Mmmmm pickles. Only dill pickles though!!!! Sweet pickles are nasty! Candied pickles are even nastier!



We hatesess the pickleeess...


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Been spending a lot of time with Mandy.



I KNEW IT!

The girl had him tied up in the basement.

...or somewhere...


----------



## Aeson

Heckler said:
			
		

> I KNEW IT!
> 
> The girl had him tied up in the basement.
> 
> ...or somewhere...



I never knew he was into that sort of thing. Fru you kinky slut.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:
			
		

> Jealous of you? Nah. I'm happy for you.
> 
> So is Kida single?



Semi-single. I just got out of a bad relationship. I'm not ready to jump back into the game.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never knew he was into that sort of thing. Fru you kinky slut.



EWW! Like I really need to be hearing this about my cousin. Blech!


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> EWW! Like I really need to be hearing this about my cousin. Blech!



You may not need to . . . but you will anyways.  Sorry.

*shrug*


----------



## Kida

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, hivers. Long time no see. I see that my cousin has joined the fray.
> 
> My dad grilled some pickles on a sheet of aluminum foil not that long ago. Was quite tasty.
> 
> Hi, Kida!



Hey, cuz.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You may not need to . . . but you will anyways.  Sorry.
> 
> *shrug*



Eh. I guess thats what I get for coming in on my lunch break.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Eh. I guess thats what I get for coming in on my lunch break.



Disquieting imagery, I suppose.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Disquieting imagery, I suppose.



A little, yeah.


----------



## The_Warlock

Don't mind him, he's a half frog/half-man (we think) after all. He's all the disquieting imagery anybody needs...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't mind him, he's a half frog/half-man (we think) after all. He's all the disquieting imagery anybody needs...



Yeah, yeah, yeah.    

Don't sass me, boy.  I'll post the picture I have of my shin.  Then you'll know disquieting.


----------



## Kida

The hive is certainly an interesting place.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, yeah.
> 
> Don't sass me, boy.  I'll post the picture I have of my shin.  Then you'll know disquieting.




Sass? I'm not sassin', I'm razzin. And your shin doesn't scare me...it doesn't have force lightning, and it can't wield Stormbringer. So go Sock it...


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> The hive is certainly an interesting place.



Interesting. . . THERE's a word for it.


...


Most people would go with disquieting.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:
			
		

> The hive is certainly an interesting place.




I've been busy for the last couple months, it may or may not have become more or less interesting. But I can say you can always count on the frog to say something disturbing, if not dreadful. And if he doesn't, someone else will, and he'll run with it like a version of Charlie Brown who's gotten the football from Lucy...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Sass? I'm not sassin', I'm razzin. And your shin doesn't scare me...it doesn't have force lightning, and it can't wield Stormbringer. So go Sock it...



Sass or razz, Sass or frass, don't matter none to me, it's all the same.

And my shin may not have force lightning, but it ain't a pretty sight.  You ain't man enough to handle it.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Most people would go with disquieting.




Disquieting seems way to high brow a word for it...even with the safeguards, limits and protections of ENWorld...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I've been busy for the last couple months, it may or may not have become more or less interesting. But I can say you can always count on the frog to say something disturbing, if not dreadful. And if he doesn't, someone else will, and he'll run with it like a version of Charlie Brown who's gotten the football from Lucy...



Hey now, it's wasn't my fault this time.  Aeson's to blame for the Bondage Fru comment.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sass or razz, Sass or frass, don't matter none to me, it's all the same.
> 
> And my shin may not have force lightning, but it ain't a pretty sight.  You ain't man enough to handle it.




Well, why would I want to handle it in the first place? Fluoric Acid would work a hell of a lot better.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey now, it's wasn't my fault this time.  Aeson's to blame for the Bondage Fru comment.




I didn't say you were to blame, merely that you took off at a run at the opportune moment.

Not to be confused with (something I'm probably sure I can't say here)..


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sass or razz, Sass or frass, don't matter none to me, it's all the same.
> 
> And my shin may not have force lightning, but it ain't a pretty sight.  You ain't man enough to handle it.




But if it were Sassafrazz, then you'd probably be Yosemite Sam. And THAT would be disquieting.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:
			
		

> The hive is certainly an interesting place.




PS: Don't give them any sugar, especially after midnight...that would be TOO interesting...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But if it were Sassafrazz, then you'd probably be Yosemite Sam. And THAT would be disquieting.



Agreed.

...

*looks around*

...

Do you think we scared her off?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> ...
> *looks around*
> ...
> Do you think we scared her off?





Indubitably.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> PS: Don't give them any sugar, especially after midnight...that would be TOO interesting...



And for heaven's sake, don't get them wet?


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:
			
		

> Semi-single. I just got out of a bad relationship. I'm not ready to jump back into the game.



It's the standard issue question around here. I meant no offense if any was taken. 



			
				Kida said:
			
		

> EWW! Like I really need to be hearing this about my cousin. Blech!



Give us time. We might make you regret coming here.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And for heaven's sake, don't get them wet?




You said it...not me...


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sass or razz, Sass or frass, don't matter none to me, it's all the same.
> 
> And my shin may not have force lightning, but it ain't a pretty sight.  You ain't man enough to handle it.



I've seen my dads knee operation video. I'm sure I could handle it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:
			
		

> I've seen my dads knee operation video. I'm sure I could handle it.




Ah, she can handle the sight of blood...already she's gained points.


----------



## Kida

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's the standard issue question around here. I meant no offense if any was taken.



None taken. I like men that takes the bull by its horns.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:
			
		

> None taken. I like men that takes the bull by its horns.




Hey Frog, can we infer from this statement that either:

a) She has horns (Could be cool)?

Or

b) Aeson is frequently involved with bull?


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> I've seen my dads knee operation video. I'm sure I could handle it.



It's not that kind of disturbing.  It's more pasty and hairy, and trapped between a dress sock and a tuxedo pant leg, raised above my knee.  The wedding photographer had some strange ideas. . .


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hey Frog, can we infer from this statement that either:
> 
> a) She has horns (Could be cool)?
> 
> Or
> 
> b) Aeson is frequently involved with bull?



(a)4e Tiefling?  Could be.  She has implied that her mother has some sort of demonic background.

(b)Well, he hangs around us enough. . .


----------



## The_Warlock

Just remember kids: Goring, it's unsanitary and puts a crimp in your dance moves, but it's fabulous as part of a claw/claw/bite/trample routine.

*This PSA has been brought to you by the People Against Stomach Wounds Except to the Other Guy


----------



## Kida

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Hey Frog, can we infer from this statement that either:
> 
> a) She has horns (Could be cool)?
> 
> Or
> 
> b) Aeson is frequently involved with bull?



I meant that I like it when men take initiative to find out about things.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's not that kind of disturbing.  It's more pasty and hairy, and trapped between a dress sock and a tuxedo pant leg, raised above my knee.  The wedding photographer had some strange ideas. . .




Did someone get to toss your garter? How romantic!


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's not that kind of disturbing.  It's more pasty and hairy, and trapped between a dress sock and a tuxedo pant leg, raised above my knee.  The wedding photographer had some strange ideas. . .



Are you married frog?


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> I meant that I like it when men take initiative to find out about things.



Yeah, we know.  We just enjoy free interpretation.  It's more fun that way.


----------



## Kida

One Warlock, you crack me up.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:
			
		

> I meant that I like it when men take initiative to find out about things.




And I meant I probably figured that out, but it was too good an opportunity to pass by without unleasing a three-round burst of incorrect inference and comedic silliness.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Are you married frog?



No, it was my sister's wedding.  I was a bridesmaid.  So when the photographer took the requisite picture of the other bridesmaids showing a little leg, there I was standing next to them, one leg up around my knee.  It's a very silly picture.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:
			
		

> One Warlock, you crack me up.




SCORE!!!!!!! (Refuses to do Endzone dance, as that is contrary to any semblance of pride)


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> (a)4e Tiefling?  Could be.  She has implied that her mother has some sort of demonic background.



Can the half-fiend template carry over from its parent to its kid?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Did someone get to toss your garter? How romantic!



No, but if I'd thought about it, I would have brought a rubber snake for just that purpose.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> SCORE!!!!!!! (Refuses to do Endzone dance, as that is contrary to any semblance of pride)



Okay Warlock, it's fine to joke, but outright lying to the new kid isn't cool.  We all know you have no pride.


----------



## Kida

Well, it has been entertaining but now I have to get back to work. I'll check in later after I clock off.


----------



## The_Warlock

Kida said:
			
		

> Can the half-fiend template carry over from its parent to its kid?




Well, that is the assumed method by which one eventually gets Native Outsiders without all the cool blasphemy and unholy aura abilities. 

Sometimes, when a mommy half-fiend and a daddy half-fiend really love each other, mathematics still refuses to give them a quarter fiend. (I think it's those meddling paladins).


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Can the half-fiend template carry over from its parent to its kid?



Math says that would be a quarter-fiend.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay Warlock, it's fine to joke, but outright lying to the new kid isn't cool.  We all know you have no pride.




Pshaw! I have pride. And I make sure to keep it WELL HIDDEN too, so it don't get lost.

On that note...Tech Support calls...it was fun to pop in...catch ya later


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, that is the assumed method by which one eventually gets Native Outsiders without all the cool blasphemy and unholy aura abilities.
> 
> Sometimes, when a mommy half-fiend and a daddy half-fiend really love each other, mathematics still refuses to give them a quarter fiend. (I think it's those meddling paladins).



Wouldn't two half-fiends make another half?  Or possibly either a full, half or normal human?

HF + HF = 25% HH + 50% HF + 25% FF


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> now I have to get back to work.





			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Tech Support calls...catch ya later



...

Alone again.

Naturally.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Just got back from lunch. 

D'oh! Looks like I missed a chance to talk to my cuz.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Just got back from lunch.
> 
> D'oh! Looks like I missed a chance to talk to my cuz.



*waves*  Yup, yup.  She claimed work. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *waves*  Yup, yup.  She claimed work. . .



claimed?


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:
			
		

> None taken. I like men that takes the bull by its horns.



If you're a bull I may have to rethink things.   


kidding

I'm glad. You'll see we're all one big happy family around here. A family that likes to flirt and tease but a family none the less.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Alone again.
> 
> Naturally.



When the wemminz leave so do the men.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never knew he was into that sort of thing. Fru you kinky slut.



What?! I'm not a slut, nor am I kinky. Oy!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> claimed?



Well, a little bit of Hive goes a long way.  Perhaps she was just seeking an excuse.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What?! I'm not a slut, nor am I kinky. Oy!



Not a slut we'll grant you.  But you spent the last three months tied up in Mandy's basement. . . that's kinky in MY book.


----------



## Heckler

Kida said:
			
		

> None taken. I like men that takes the bull by its horns.



Hey guys.  I'd have been here earlier but I've been busy wrestling bulls by grabbing their horns and...ummm...oh, she took off.


Nevermind.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> When the wemminz leave so do the men.



True.  Perhaps we should have a recruiting drive.  Free CS accounts to hot, single women (or people that can convincingly play one on the internet) who post reliably in the hive.


----------



## Aurora

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I like cucumbers sliced up and mixed with sour cream, dill and salt, pepper and garlic. Tasty.
> 
> I also REALLY like the tomato, onion and cucumber salad mixed with olive oil and spices.
> 
> Tasty, tasty!



I am so gonna try the cucumber thing you just described! That sounds wonderful!

I'll skip the tomato and onion thing though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, a little bit of Hive goes a long way.  Perhaps she was just seeking an excuse.



Okay, you've lost me. I know for a fact that se does work ata flower shop. I reccomended it to my best friend when he got married.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, you've lost me. I know for a fact that she does work at a flower shop. I reccomended it to my best friend when he got married.



I wasn't being entirely serious in suggesting duplicity on her part.

Oooh, flowershop.  I wonder if they use florists foil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi Aurora!

:waves:


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> pumpkin pie is the bomb!  Its awesome!   Next thing you will say is you don't like onions.... oh yeah- you already said that.   :\



I LOVE pumpkin pie. Heckler doesn't, hence the mister.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I LOVE pumpkin pie. Heckler doesn't, hence the mister.



You can have my pie, and I'll take your onions.

I looooooves the onions.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oooh, flowershop.  I wonder if they use florists foil.



I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You can have my pie, and I'll take your onions.
> 
> I looooooves the onions.



Sweet onions are the best.

But I like pumpkin pie too.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi Aurora!
> 
> :waves:



Hello Fru


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure they do.



It's apparently just the thing for large scale origami projects, as it's mass produced (hence cheap) and think foil backed paper.

And now you know.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> You can have my pie, and I'll take your onions.
> 
> I looooooves the onions.



The only onions I like are the Vidalia onion straws at Frickers. YUM!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's apparently just the thing for large scale origami projects, as it's mass produced (hence cheap) and think foil backed paper.
> 
> And now you know.



And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> The only onions I like are the Vidalia onion straws at Frickers. YUM!



Onion staws? I'm gonna have to look into this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Fru



How have you been?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And knowing is half the battle.



Go Joe?


----------



## Aurora

OK, this comedian freaking cracks me up. This segment is long. 10 minutes actually. Teh funney doesn't really get going till about 4 min in IMO. So, if you get bored just pause it and do something else till it all loads and skip ahead. It is worth it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y-waHLz-TU


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I LOVE pumpkin pie. Heckler doesn't, hence the mister.



Perhaps he missed your mister.


Kyrie eleison down the road that I must travel 
Kyrie eleison through the darkness of the night


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Go Joe?



Yo.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Go Joe?



"GI Joe action playset. Nerdy Joe not included."


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, this comedian freaking cracks me up. This segment is long. 10 minutes actually. Teh funney doesn't really get going till about 4 min in IMO. So, if you get bored just pause it and do something else till it all loads and skip ahead. It is worth it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y-waHLz-TU



I always liked Melvin the Superhero.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Onion staws? I'm gonna have to look into this.



There are only 2 Frickers locations and they are both in Dayton, OH.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

All right, I'm taking off. My dad just invited me to go bowling with him and my uncle.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yo.



Yo Joe?

MoJo?




MOJO JOJO!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How have you been?



Tired, but well.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yo Joe?
> 
> MoJo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJO JOJO!



My favorite evil monkey!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All right, I'm taking off. My dad just invited me to go bowling with him and my uncle.



Have fun!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> There are only 2 Frickers locations and they are both in Dayton, OH.



UNTRUENESS!

15 in Ohio.
2 in Indiana.
1 in Michigan.

Linkie


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always liked Melvin the Superhero.



He was pretty funny too.


----------



## Aeson

The return of Fru has brought warlock and Aurora. Could his powers of attraction bring Goldmoon back?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> UNTRUENESS!
> 
> 15 in Ohio.
> 2 in Indiana.
> 1 in Michigan.
> 
> Linkie



Huh. I thought there were only 2. I stand corrected AGAIN. 

damnit. I think I need to go away.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> My favorite evil monkey!



Indeed!  I loves me some PowerPuff Girls.  Bubbles is my favorite.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> damnit. I think I need to go away.



Oi, we're already down one woman.  You can't leave.  Nobody would ever post in the Hive again.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed!  I loves me some PowerPuff Girls.  Bubbles is my favorite.



Did you ever see the episode where she thinks she is Mojo? That is one of my favorites!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> OK, this comedian freaking cracks me up. This segment is long. 10 minutes actually. Teh funney doesn't really get going till about 4 min in IMO. So, if you get bored just pause it and do something else till it all loads and skip ahead. It is worth it.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y-waHLz-TU



Jeff Dunham is cool. Walter is the best.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> Huh. I thought there were only 2. I stand corrected AGAIN.
> 
> damnit. I think I need to go away.



NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!1!!!1!1!!!

You must stay!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> He was pretty funny too.



Well superheroes have super powers.  Do you have any super powers?
_Yes, of course._
Like what?  Can you fly?
_Yes of course I can fly. . . down to there._
Well can you stop a bullet?
_... once._


----------



## Aurora

I am not going anywhere. You all are stuck with me.


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not going anywhere. You all are stuck with me.



Yay!


----------



## hafrogman

Personally my favorite comedian is Mike Birbiglia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5rU1ZPJc


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am not going anywhere. You all are stuck with me.



Now if only we were stuck TO you.


IYKWIMAITYDIJHYHDFOSPDTHOTB


----------



## Heckler

Man, I'd forgotten how great Def Leppard's _Hysteria_ album is.  

Ya better come inside when youre ready to
But no chance if ya dont wanna dance
You like (a) four letter words when youre ready to
But then you wont cos you know that you can
You got it
But are you gettin it? 
You say that love is (a) won when you get some
But then your finger wont trigger the gun

You know you (ya) cant stop it, so dont rock it
You know you got it
Hey, but are you gettin it? 
Ooh, really gettin it? 
(oh)
Come get it from me

(gimme all of you lovin)
Evry little bit
(gimme all that you got)
Evry bit of it
(evry bit of your lovin)
Oh, cmon live a bit
(never wanna stop)
Yeah, but are you gettin it? 
(armageddon it!)
Ooh, really gettin it? 
(yes, armaggedon it!)

Cmon get it
Yeah
Do, do, do

Uh oh
You try comin on when you need some
But then you dont cos you already did
Yeah, you jangle your jewels while your shakin ya
And drive the pretty boys outta their heads
You got it
But are you gettin it? 
You flash your bedroom eyes like a jumpin jack
Then play it pretty with a pat on the back

Cmon, steve, get it
Huh!

Take it, take it, take it from me
I got an itchy finger following me
Pull it, pull it, cmon trigger the gun
cos the best is (a) yet to come
I say
(cos the best is yet to come)
Oh, are you gettin it? 
Oh, really gettin it? 
Yes, are you gettin it? 
Whooh, really gettin it? 
(oh) come get it from me
(gimme all of you lovin)
Evry little bit
(gimme all that you got)
Evry bit of it
(evry bit of your lovin)
Oh come on live a bit
(never want it to stop)
Oh, are you getting it? 
(gimme all of your lovin)
Ooh really gettin it? 
(gimme all that you got)
Oh are you getting it? 
(gimme all of your lovin)
Oh live a bit
(gimme all that you got)
No
Live a bit
Youve gotta live it
(gimme all of your lovin)
Ooh baby live it
(gimme all that you got)
Cmon and give it
(evry bit of your lovin)
Oh come on and give it
(never want it to stop)
Oh are you gettin it? 
(gimme all of your lovin)
Ooh really gettin it? 
(gimme all that you got)
Oh are you gettin it? 
(evry bit of your lovin)
Oh live a bit
(never want it to stop)
Whoah
(gimme all of your lovin)
(gimme all that you got)


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Personally my favorite comedian is Mike Birbiglia.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRK5rU1ZPJc



That's pretty funny


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> That's pretty funny



Glad you approve.




			
				Mike Birbiglia said:
			
		

> I have a history of making akward situations even MORE akward.  Like I was moving a new bed into my apartment, and this lady who lives in the building let me in with her key.  And she said, 'I'm not afraid to let you in, because a rapist wouldn't have a bed like that.'
> 
> Now what I should have said was NOTHING.
> 
> What I DID say was, "You'd be surprised."
> 
> That's really hard to segue out of.  "Or. . . whatever.
> 
> ...
> 
> See you around the building."


----------



## Aurora

I totally remember that bit Frogman. Dshai and I laughed pretty hard at that one.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I totally remember that bit Frogman. Dshai and I laughed pretty hard at that one.



Yeah, that one showed up in his Comedy Central Bit.

Crackers is newer.


----------



## Aurora

All right hive. I gotta run. Night!


----------



## Bloosquig

Wow I feel like I've been gone only a little while but it looks like the hive has grown by a couple hundred pages?    

Ah well my little one has finally figured out that crawling is SO much cooler then rolling around.  He looks a little like he's low crawling but he's a stud.    

p.s.  Sup hivers.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have not even bothered to read the pages that popped up while I was gone because any conversation without me in it must not be very interesting.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I have not even bothered to read the pages that popped up while I was gone because any conversation without me in it must not be very interesting.




Yes, you certainly do make things more interesting.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well fortunately, I bought 3 Holy Grenades on Ebay.




Better hope they aren't counterfeit. Or else you're in BIG trouble....


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yes, you certainly do make things more interesting.




Of course I do doggy.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> I wish I had your optimism. Have you always been that way or is it an ancient monkish secret?




No - used to be a horrible pessimist. Optimism comes from simply not dwelling on the negative you see in people (although you do not shut your eyes to it) and dwellingon what is good, true and beautiful in them. Everyone has it in them. The "trick" is "seeing" it. That trick takes a loonnnngggggggg time to learn. I am still learning it ... but it is, in my opinion, one of the keys to being happy inside and bringing happiness to others.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya, Myc. I'm doing great. Did you have a fun halloween? I had a blast at my party last night.




Err ... I didn't celebrate Haloween.  :\ 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was frowning?  I wasn't aware of it.  NOW of course, I'm frowning.  Frowning for being falsely accused of frownosity.




FROWNER!   



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> It goes.  Work and such forth.  Had my own Halloween party last night.  Watched Monster Squad, because it's awesome.  Had something akin to 600 kids come through trick-or-treating though.  *sheesh*




Wow.  

That's a lot of kids hafrog ... no wonder you are frowning. You must be impoverished.   



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Not even a one came by.
> 
> I wonder if this has anything to do with a big spooky dark house on a wooded hillside?
> 
> oh well.... more candy for me




Mmmmm ... could be.   



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> pumpkin pie is the bomb!  Its awesome!   Next thing you will say is you don't like onions.... oh yeah- you already said that.   :\




Annndddddd ... I had pumpkin pie for lunch today! It was a TOTALLY unexpected surprise too!



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't mind him, he's a half frog/half-man (we think) after all. He's all the disquieting imagery anybody needs...




Warlock! Howdy! Nice to see you stop by these parts. 



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I am so gonna try the cucumber thing you just described! That sounds wonderful!
> 
> I'll skip the tomato and onion thing though.




Onions ... onions. Forgot about your dislike of them.   



			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> You can have my pie, and I'll take your onions.
> 
> I looooooves the onions.




Well at least you have some gastronomic culture Heckler. 

Hey.

Wait a minute!

You said that I could have your pie!



			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Wow I feel like I've been gone only a little while but it looks like the hive has grown by a couple hundred pages?
> 
> Ah well my little one has finally figured out that crawling is SO much cooler then rolling around.  He looks a little like he's low crawling but he's a stud.
> 
> p.s.  Sup hivers.




Heya Bloosquig! 



			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> I have not even bothered to read the pages that popped up while I was gone because any conversation without me in it must not be very interesting.











			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yes, you certainly do make things more interesting.




That's ONE way to put it.   



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Better hope they aren't counterfeit. Or else you're in BIG trouble....




Evening Darth.


----------



## Mycanid

Flurry of posts! OLD STYLE!


----------



## Wereserpent

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Flurry of posts! OLD STYLE!




HAHA FLURRY OF BLOWS!!!!


----------



## Kida

Just got off work. The last 4 and a half hours have been brutal.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Just got off work. The last 4 and a half hours have been brutal.



Busy day for flowers?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Evening, Myc.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

All I've got to say is that the thought (and image) of Fru in bondage is quite disturbing....


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Busy day for flowers?



Very busy day. We had a couple come in that wanted a floral arrangement for their 60th wedding anniversary for _this_ weekend. When will people learn to plan longer than a week in advance. Normally we wouldn't have taken the order, but since the couple was willing to shell out extra bucks, we're making it happen.


----------



## Kida

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> All I've got to say is that the thought (and image) of Fru in bondage is quite disturbing....



Must we go through this again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I went with my sis when she took her kids trick or treating last night. She took them over to the rich area of town "because they have the best candy!".   Only two of the three did, the third didn't want to dress up and then complained that she was bored.....  :\


----------



## Kida

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I went with my sis when she took her kids trick or treating last night. She took them over to the rich area of town "because they have the best candy!".   Only two of the three did, the third didn't want to dress up and then complained that she was bored.....  :\



When I was in high school, there was a house in our neighborhood that gave out $5 to all the kids.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Very busy day. We had a couple come in that wanted a floral arrangement for their 60th wedding anniversary for _this_ weekend. When will people learn to plan longer than a week in advance. Normally we wouldn't have taken the order, but since the couple was willing to shell out extra bucks, we're making it happen.



Yeesh, you'd think they would have known this was coming up . . . for at least 60 years.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> When I was in high school, there was a house in our neighborhood that gave out $5 to all the kids.



Yeah, no way in heck I'm gonna shell out $3000 for Halloween.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I went with my sis when she took her kids trick or treating last night. She took them over to the rich area of town "because they have the best candy!".   Only two of the three did, the third didn't want to dress up and then complained that she was bored.....  :\



Apparently I live in that neighborhood.  Not just the candy, but I expect the wide, well-lit streets have quite a bit to do with it too.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, no way in heck I'm gonna shell out $3000 for Halloween.



There weren't a lot of kids in the neigborhood. Only about 12 or so and there were the occasional stragglers that came by.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeesh, you'd think they would have known this was coming up . . . for at least 60 years.



You'd be surprised at the amount of people that are last minute buyers or forget up until a couple days before the vent.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, no way in heck I'm gonna shell out $3000 for Halloween.



You do realize though, that you'd have to get 600 kids to come to your door to give away that much cash?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Apparently I live in that neighborhood.  Not just the candy, but I expect the wide, well-lit streets have quite a bit to do with it too.




Not to mention SIDEWALKS. And there were ALOT of kids in that area. It was a bit of a hassle driving down the street with all the other cars.... Gone are the days where parents park and then go with their kids. Alot of them were slowly following the kids as they went from house to house.


----------



## Kida

Good night hive. Time for me to close up the store.


----------



## Bloosquig

We got the baby dressed up and my wife dressed up in costume too and then no one decided to show up.   :\ 

I guess we don't live in a rich enough area.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> You do realize though, that you'd have to get 600 kids to come to your door to give away that much cash?



You do realize that I DID have 600 kids come to my door, right?


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not to mention SIDEWALKS. And there were ALOT of kids in that area. It was a bit of a hassle driving down the street with all the other cars.... Gone are the days where parents park and then go with their kids. Alot of them were slowly following the kids as they went from house to house.



Yeah, I can imagine sidewalks are a plus.  We seemed to have a fair number of parents walking their kids, but the streets were lined with their parked cars.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can imagine sidewalks are a plus.  We seemed to have a fair number of parents walking their kids, but the streets were lined with their parked cars.




There were plenty of those too. My sis's BF walked with the kids and stood at the front of the yard and watched as they walked up to the door.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Indeed!  I loves me some PowerPuff Girls.  Bubbles is my favorite.





pervert Mickey Jackson wannabe


----------



## megamania

I be chilling here.   Looking for something to amuse me or at least pass the time.


----------



## megamania

eating pretzels and drinking diet dew.


debating whether to go to gameday at the Gamer's Grotto or go to the high school play with the wife.  Hello Dolly is being done at Bennington.


Maybe do the later show and get in a game in the morning......


----------



## megamania

Dancho (Dat Dirty Dark Drunken Diseased Dancing Drow) drank diet dew during Dinner


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A bright good morning to all!


----------



## Jdvn1

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I think the answer to this is in his sig DM.



Manamana?



No, it's because I've been super busy. Girlfriend, work, school... real life has just gotten in the way. Who'da thunk I'd've gotten my priorities all mixed up like that? 

I work four days a week and go to school three days a week, and I get home late every night. I know Mega has it worse, but I need more sleep than he does.  

Sundays usually go to a mix of homework, fantasy football (go Tom Brady, though I don't care whether you win or lose as long as you keep getting me 30 points/game), and my girlfriend (we're long distance, so we spend a bunch of hours on the phone (thank you for low-minute/free nights and weekends plans).

I haven't even played a D&D game in a while! I stopped by my FLGS on the way home from work for about 15 minutes this week for the first time in a long time.

I really do miss you guys, Dog Moon, I just wish I had more free time.

On top of that, I'm trying to get ready for grad school...


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> pervert Mickey Jackson wannabe



I love you, too, Mega.


----------



## hafrogman

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Manamana?



Doot doo d'doo doo.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A bright good morning to all!



*blink* *blink*

...

...


*blink*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *blink* *blink*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> *blink*



Are you still waking up?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Are you still waking up?



Wake. . . . up?

...

Might be an idea.

I suppose.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wake. . . . up?
> 
> ...
> 
> Might be an idea.
> 
> I suppose.



_*pours coffee down the frogs gullet*_


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*pours coffee down the frogs gullet*_




Trying to burn the poor froggie?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _*pours coffee down the frogs gullet*_



Yeah, I'm not a coffee person, sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Trying to burn the poor froggie?



Trying to wake the frog up.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not a coffee person, sorry.



Hot Chocolate?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hot Chocolate?



I'm alright with hot chocolate, I LOVE white hot chocolate.  But really, it's just not as caffeinated as coffee.  So, I get by my mornings sans caffeine, and then have me some diet coke at lunchtime.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...white hot chocolate...




Is that like Plasma Chocolate?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Is that like Plasma Chocolate?



No, it's still a liquid fool.

Hot White Chocolate, if that makes you happier.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I LOVE white hot chocolate.



Never heard of it, but it sounds great!


----------



## Aeson

Hot chocolate served only to white people?


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, it's still a liquid fool.



A liquid fool?

Is that, like, an Aquaman villian or something?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, it's still a liquid fool.
> 
> Hot White Chocolate, if that makes you happier.




Nope, it doesn't make me happier...I'd rather have my version, could probably run the Enterprise Warp Core on it...


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Never heard of it, but it sounds great!



It is good stuff.  Most coffee places can make it, even if they don't have it on their menu.  They have milk, a steamer and white chocolate mix, voila.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Hot chocolate served only to white people?



Yes.

It comes with a cracker on the side.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> A liquid fool?
> 
> Is that, like, an Aquaman villian or something?



No, it's a brand of laundry detergent.  You used to only be able to get the powder Fool (tm), but now you can try NEW and IMPROVED Liquid Fool (tm)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hot chocolate served only to white people?




Or chocolate served BY hot white people (Probably requries a lot of lithium grease).


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> A liquid fool?




Wouldn't that be better applied to Zan of the Wonder Twins?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It is good stuff.  Most coffee places can make it, even if they don't have it on their menu.  They have milk, a steamer and white chocolate mix, voila.
> Yes.
> 
> It comes with a cracker on the side.






booooooo   hisssssss booooo


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Or chocolate served BY hot white people (Probably requries a lot of lithium grease).



I dig it.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> booooooo   hisssssss booooo



*takes a bow*


----------



## Heckler

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be better applied to Zan of the Wonder Twins?



Actually, yes.  

Thanks for one-upping me.

I'm gonna go cry in the corner, now.


----------



## The_Warlock

Heckler said:
			
		

> Actually, yes.
> 
> Thanks for one-upping me.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry in the corner, now.




Glad to be able to help crush your self-esteem. I'm available for reasonable hourly  fees.


----------



## Mycanid

Well! THAT was one of the tastier lunches I have eaten in a long time.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Well! THAT was one of the tastier lunches I have eaten in a long time.



Spicy Cajun Stirfry Squid burgers with deep fried lizard tails?


----------



## The_Warlock

Off to the cat groomers...see if my cat shredded any of the them...


----------



## Wereserpent

pretty TOW!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Spicy Cajun Stirfry Squid burgers with deep fried lizard tails?




 

Are you also here in Alhambra somewhere?...


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Are you also here in Alhambra somewhere?...



No. . . Arizona.  Close, but no cigar.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No. . . Arizona.  Close, but no cigar.




Good ... I don't smoke anyway.   

How's that palantir scrying coming along though?


----------



## Heckler

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good ... I don't smoke anyway.



I miss smoking.


----------



## Wereserpent

Eggs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

A bright good morning to all!


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> I miss smoking.



I miss smokers.

...

I only fire warning shots. . . mostly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I miss smokers.
> 
> ...
> 
> I only fire warning shots. . . mostly.



Heya, haforg. Whats happening?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where the hell is everyone?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya, haforg. Whats happening?



Not much.  Chillin' out.  Maxin'.  Relaxin' all cool.  You know.







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the hell is everyone?



It's Saturday man. . . the weekend.  We end our week, and such forth.


----------



## Aeson

No one here but the crazies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not much.  Chillin' out.  Maxin'.  Relaxin' all cool.



Shootin' some b-ball outside of the school?   




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> You know. It's Saturday man. . . the weekend.  We end our week, and such forth.



So, how is your weekend so far?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No one here but the crazies.



Whats up A-Man?


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee hee


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee



Myc!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up A-Man?



Not me for long. Nap time approachth.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> I miss smoking.



I think most ex-smokers do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think most ex-smokers do.



I don't miss smoking cigs. In fact I can't even stand the smell of them anymore. I still enjoy tasty cigars, though.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I think most ex-smokers do.



I guess I didn't smoke long enough. I don't miss it.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't miss smoking cigs. In fact I can't even stand the smell of them anymore. I still enjoy tasty cigars, though.



Thank you, Mr. Clinton.


----------



## Wereserpent

I wish more people were here to see me make nonsense happen.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I miss smokers.
> 
> ...
> 
> I only fire warning shots. . . mostly.




The main thing I hate about my sister moving in is that she smokes. ICK.

And she likes completely shutting my bedroom door at night, shutting the cats I have in here where they can't get out....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Where the hell is everyone?




AM: work
Afternoon: nap


But not in hell. That was work.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You know.It's Saturday man. . . the weekend.  We end our week, and such forth.




Not for all of us. Some of us have to work weekends.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm not a coffee person, sorry.




I drink a cup every morning to get started. 

We have a new "premium" coffee at work. Tastes like CRAP! I had to put TWICE the number of sugar packets than normal to make it palatable.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Thank you, Mr. Clinton.



I am not he.


----------



## Dog Moon

Ewwww.  Coffee is horrible!


----------



## megamania

Coffee is awesome and it is evil.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I am not he.





This is good.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The main thing I hate about my sister moving in is that she smokes. ICK.
> 
> And she likes completely shutting my bedroom door at night, shutting the cats I have in here where they can't get out....





Ug!  Smokers.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewwww.  Coffee is horrible!




Agreed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewwww.  Coffee is horrible!



Only certain flavors.


----------



## Aurora

Took me years to get used to the taste of coffee. I started with mochas. Drank those for about a year before I moved onto cappuccino's and then on to regular coffee.


----------



## megamania

I shake violently when I drink coffee.  I know its not the caffine since I generally do over 2 liters of Pepsi or Dew a day.   Some other ingrediant doesn't agree with me.


----------



## megamania

'allo Hive.  How goes it today?


----------



## megamania

I played in the World Wide Gameday.  Got me wanting to DM again.

Spoke to the store owner.  I may run a few "open games" for folks to try.


----------



## megamania

Picked up a few packs of the new DDM figure set also.   Not too many.   Major lack of funds.  Still-  I got the Gelatinious Cube and a few other nifty figures.


----------



## megamania

hello?





anybody around?










































buggers me


----------



## Mycanid

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewwww.  Coffee is horrible!




What?!   

*grumble grumble*

Philistine.....


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Coffee is awesome and it is evil.




Awesome? Yes.

Evil? Only if you drink 12 gallons or some ungodly amount of it.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo Hive.  How goes it today?




Heya Mega


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Myc! You at work at this hour on a Sunday?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Awesome? Yes.
> 
> Evil? Only if you drink 12 gallons or some ungodly amount of it.



Actually drinking more than 3 gallons of anything in one day, including water, can be lethal.


----------



## hafrogman

Okay, so the weekend has ended.  Everyone can come back now.

*poke*
*poke*
...
*poke*
...
*WHACK!*


----------



## Blackrat

Dude, don't poke with that thing. I'm still recovering from the halloween party.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Dude, don't poke with that thing. I'm still recovering from the halloween party.



A line from one of my favorite movies:

Pip, put the monster away.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Dude, don't poke with that thing. I'm still recovering from the halloween party.



That must have been some party.

Bobbing for apples floating in everclear?  You're not supposed to hold your head under the grain alcohol like that.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> A line from one of my favorite movies:
> 
> Pip, put the monster away.



You think I was poking at the thread with a Brendan Frasier movie?

Hmmm, time to make randomly inexplicable and possible totally irrelevant quotes back.  From one of my favorite movies.

Well, you've certainly chosen the perfect revenge: mainlining tequila.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That must have been some party.
> 
> Bobbing for apples floating in everclear?  You're not supposed to hold your head under the grain alcohol like that.



Thats one way to get a shrunken head.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Thats one way to get a shrunken head.



I always just prefered carving the apple fresh and then letting it sit out a few days.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always just prefered carving the apple fresh and then letting it sit out a few days.



Mmm, everclear apples. I think I have an idea for my next apple pie.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Mmm, everclear apples. I think I have an idea for my next apple pie.



It presumably wouldn't actually have too much effect.  The alcohol replaces the water in the fruit, but when you cook it, it would all just evaporate away.  And since everclear is by design flavorless, it wouldn't leave anything behind.  You might just end up with a dry apple pie.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That must have been some party.
> 
> Bobbing for apples floating in everclear?  You're not supposed to hold your head under the grain alcohol like that.



Well I was dressed as a ganster from 20's with a violin-case full of booze, so yeah, it was some party.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It presumably wouldn't actually have too much effect.  The alcohol replaces the water in the fruit, but when you cook it, it would all just evaporate away.  And since everclear is by design flavorless, it wouldn't leave anything behind.  You might just end up with a dry apple pie.



Crud. When your right your right. 

Although, blending ever clear apples might not be a bad idea.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I was dressed as a ganster from 20's with a violin-case full of booze, so yeah, it was some party.



What kind of drink did you bring to the party?


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm. I'm not sure what to call it in english since the consept of salmiakki is almost unheard of anywhere outside finland. But basically the drink is made by powdering hard salmiakki and mixing it in clear liquor, thus producing a drink that tastes like salmiakki but has anywhere from 30-80% alcohol.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Crud. When you're right you're right.
> 
> Although, blending ever clear apples might not be a bad idea.



Sorry to shoot down you pie concept.

I can't speak to the quality of the idea behind everclear apple smoothies, but feel free to post pictures of yourself with a lampshade over your head after you try them.


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hmm. I'm not sure what to call it in english since the consept of salmiakki is almost unheard of anywhere outside finland. But basically the drink is made by powdering hard salmiakki and mixing it in clear liquor, thus producing a drink that tastes like salmiakki but has anywhere from 30-80% alcohol.



I'd be snookered for days after drinking somrthing like that.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry to shoot down you pie concept.
> 
> I can't speak to the quality of the idea behind everclear apple smoothies, but feel free to post pictures of yourself with a lampshade over your head after you try them.



I do like to drink, but never to excess. Thus I've never had a lampshade on my head, and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Blackrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was dressed as a ganster from 20's with a violin-case full of booze, so yeah, it was some party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of drink did you bring to the party?
Click to expand...


All I can say is that since it wasn't bathtub gin, I'm terribly dissapointed.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> All I can say is that since it wasn't bathtub gin, I'm terribly dissapointed.



Bathtup gin? Yuck.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> I do like to drink, but never to excess. Thus I've never had a lampshade on my head, and I don't think I ever will.



You, too, are a terrible dissapointment.


/teetotal
//has to live vicariously through others


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You, too, are a terrible dissapointment.
> 
> 
> /teetotal
> //has to live vicariously through others



Sorry froggy. My cousin though is another story. He drank way too much wine at his sister's post wedding dinner in Vegas and puked in the car ride back to the casino hotel. He passed out when they got him to the bed and slept right through the night.

Enough people remember to the point that he can't live it down. Poor guy.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Bathtup gin? Yuck.



Well it wasn't MEANT to be GOOD.  It was meant to be cheap and easy to produce during prohibition.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well it wasn't MEANT to be GOOD.  It was meant to be cheap and easy to produce during prohibition.



Ah. Like the Duke boys.


----------



## kenobi65

Kida said:
			
		

> Ah. Like the Duke boys.




Yup.  Them Duke boys were easy and cheap to produce.


----------



## kenobi65

Hey, it's winter, all of a sudden!

2 weeks ago, it was 80 degrees here.  The bottom's falling out today.  I was just outside for lunch; it might be 50 degrees, but the wind's whipping at 30mph or so, and the temp's falling; by dawn, it's supposed to be 30 or so, with a wind chill below 20, and maybe some light flurries.

Wooo!


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Ah. Like the Duke boys.



Yup.


/looks like them Duke boys has found themselves a whole mess of trouble.  They'd better learn to fly . . . or start flapping.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Sorry froggy. My cousin though is another story. He drank way too much wine at his sister's post wedding dinner in Vegas and puked in the car ride back to the casino hotel. He passed out when they got him to the bed and slept right through the night.
> 
> Enough people remember to the point that he can't live it down. Poor guy.



Nefarious stories of Fru's shady past?  Or a different cousin?


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Yup.  Them Duke boys were easy and cheap to produce.



How dare you criticize such a classic piece of Americana?  Surely, more than any other show, the Dukes of Hazzard show what it truly means, to be an American.


/safely British.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nefarious stories of Fru's shady past?  Or a different cousin?



Fru. 

Hehe, fru fru.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> /safely British.



I happen to like British men, a lot. Such pleasant manners.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Hey, it's winter, all of a sudden!
> 
> 2 weeks ago, it was 80 degrees here.  The bottom's falling out today.  I was just outside for lunch; it might be 50 degrees, but the wind's whipping at 30mph or so, and the temp's falling; by dawn, it's supposed to be 30 or so, with a wind chill below 20



Meh.  It's still pretty warm here.  Ask me again in a few weeks.







			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> and maybe some light flurries.



Flurries?  *looks around for Mycanid*


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh.  It's still pretty warm here.  Ask me again in a few weeks.



This has got to be the longest stretch of summer I've had here.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> I happen to like British men, a lot. Such pleasant manners.



The manners, eh?  Intersting selection.  Most women I know go for the accent.  But sadly, I lack the accent due to being all of 18 months when we moved to Arizona.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The manners, eh?  Intersting selection.  Most women I know go for the accent.  But sadly, I lack the accent due to being all of 18 months when we moved to Arizona.



The accent is just a perk. It really is amnners that makes a man a gentleman.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Fru.
> 
> Hehe, fru fru.



Yeah, I think we need more Fru stories.  I'm sure he agrees.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think we need more Fru stories.  I'm sure he agrees.



Not sure about that froggy. 

Do you like Michigan J Frog?


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> This has got to be the longest stretch of summer I've had here.



I don't know.  It hasn't struck me as unusual yet.  As a child, I always noticed it as working something like this:

It would stay unpleasantly hot through Halloween so as to cause any good costume to be untenable due to the need to wear shorts and shortsleeves.
Then it would cool down.
Then it would get unpleasantly hot again in late February/early March just in time for the Rennaissance Festival, leaving you wandering the fair panting for water and shade.

I believed the weather was out to get me.

I guess I was paranoid as a kid.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't know.  It hasn't struck me as unusual yet.  As a child, I always noticed it as working something like this:
> 
> It would stay unpleasantly hot through Halloween so as to cause any good costume to be untenable due to the need to wear shorts and shortsleeves.
> Then it would cool down.
> Then it would get unpleasantly hot again in late February/early March just in time for the Rennaissance Festival, leaving you wandering the fair panting for water and shade.
> 
> I believed the weather was out to get me.
> 
> I guess I was paranoid as a kid.



Paranoid?

A paranoid british frog? Hmm, I think your first recorded case of this.


----------



## Blackrat

Kida said:
			
		

> I'd be snookered for days after drinking somrthing like that.



Yeh it's quite the stuff. And the best thing is that the ammonium chloride in salmiakki COMPLETELY hides the taste of alcohol, so you can drink quite some amounts and not even realize how much alcohol you've actually drank  . Good stuff


----------



## Blackrat

Oh. And BTW, welcome to EN World Kida  . I think I haven't yet said that.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Not sure about that froggy.



So who are you going to trust?  Him or me?    

*innocent expression*
*no really*
*perfectly trustworthy*

oh.  Him.  Blood is thicker than kool-aid and all that.  Alas.







			
				Kida said:
			
		

> Do you like Michigan J Frog?



I'm fond of all frogs, and Michigan has the benefit of being an athropomorphic frog-man if you will.  Which fits the name.  And it's just a really neat picture, I think I posted the full size somewhere in this thread. . . only 32,000 posts to sift through.


----------



## Blackrat

Wow. There was actually a wikipedia entry on the booze itself: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salmiakki_Koskenkorva


----------



## Kida

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh. And BTW, welcome to EN World Kida  . I think I haven't yet said that.



Well, thank you Blackrat. Its good to be here.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alas.I'm fond of all frogs, and Michigan has the benefit of being an athropomorphic frog-man if you will.  Which fits the name.  And it's just a really neat picture, I think I posted the full size somewhere in this thread. . . only 32,000 posts to sift through.



I think I'll pass. I too like Michigan. He is my favorite animated character, aside from Princess Kidagakash from Atlantis.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . only 32,000 posts to sift through.



Which is a lot easier to do as a community supporter.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3539938&postcount=15244


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Which is a lot easier to do as a community supporter.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3539938&postcount=15244



Which, I'm not, so thanks.

Just curious what does 'never been gigged' mean?


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Which, I'm not, so thanks.
> 
> Just curious what does 'never been gigged' mean?



Hmm, that's another thread I'd have to dig up, but probably not really worth the amount of time it'd take you to read it.  So the summary:

Basically frog-gigging (for those who don't know, which included me) is poking a frog with a sharp stick as a precursor to eating it.   :\ 

A woman posted a thread about stalking and gigging a user named "KrunchyFrog" (Well, if we took the bones out, it wouldn't be crunchy, now would it?).  I complained that I should receive equal stalking time as the other board frog.  So started a fairly long Hive-like thread with me, Krunchy and various people who wanted to gig us.  Eventually I learned what gigging was, and Krunchy left the boards and the thread died.  But fun while it lasted.

Around this time I became a community supporter and got to pick my subtitle.  Suggestions were requested, and I was given (perhaps by Fru, even) the title, "Never Been Gigged", a parody of that one movie with Drew Barrymore.


----------



## hafrogman

Long story short:

I have never (to the chagrin of everyone who hears my jokes) been poked to death with a sharp stick.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmm, that's another thread I'd have to dig up, but probably not really worth the amount of time it'd take you to read it.  So the summary:
> 
> Basically frog-gigging (for those who don't know, which included me) is poking a frog with a sharp stick as a precursor to eating it.   :\
> 
> A woman posted a thread about stalking and gigging a user named "KrunchyFrog" (Well, if we took the bones out, it wouldn't be crunchy, now would it?).  I complained that I should receive equal stalking time as the other board frog.  So started a fairly long Hive-like thread with me, Krunchy and various people who wanted to gig us.  Eventually I learned what gigging was, and Krunchy left the boards and the thread died.  But fun while it lasted.
> 
> Around this time I became a community supporter and got to pick my subtitle.  Suggestions were requested, and I was given (perhaps by Fru, even) the title, "Never Been Gigged", a parody of that one movie with Drew Barrymore.



 Eating frogs? Yuck.

Interesting, though.


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Long story short:
> 
> I have never (to the chagrin of everyone who hears my jokes) been poked to death with a sharp stick.



Well, that is certainly good to hear. I should hope that you never do get gigged.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Well, that is certainly good to hear. I should hope that you never do get gigged.



You just wait.  Eventually you'll hear a pun bad enough to make you change your mind.

And if you don't, it's because I'm slipping.    


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigging

Lunchtime.  No frogs.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Long story short:
> 
> I have never (to the chagrin of everyone who hears my jokes) been poked to death with a sharp stick.



Yes, but you jump around poking others with sharp sticks? Bad Frog...


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You just wait.  Eventually you'll hear a pun bad enough to make you change your mind.
> 
> And if you don't, it's because I'm slipping.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigging
> 
> Lunchtime.  No frogs.



Later froggy. Enjoy.


----------



## Aeson

How soon they forget. It was I who suggested the title.


----------



## Kida

Well, time to go. Later folks!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yes, but you jump around poking others with sharp sticks? Bad Frog...



Never to death.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> How soon they forget. It was I who suggested the title.



I'm sorry.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Picked up a few packs of the new DDM figure set also.   Not too many.   Major lack of funds.  Still-  I got the Gelatinious Cube and a few other nifty figures.




I haven't bought them in a while. Don't have the fundage for them either. Last ones I got were some I got for my B-Day back in June.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> hello?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody around?
> 
> 
> buggers me




At that time? 

In bed. Had to work this morning. Missed the second half of the Dallas/Philly game.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How dare you criticize such a classic piece of Americana?  Surely, more than any other show, the Dukes of Hazzard show what it truly means, to be an American.
> 
> 
> /safely British.




It was definitely a fun show to watch.


----------



## Kida

Heya hivers, I'm back. Don't knoe for how long though.


----------



## megamania

Kida said:
			
		

> Heya hivers, I'm back. Don't knoe for how long though.





allo


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I haven't bought them in a while. Don't have the fundage for them either. Last ones I got were some I got for my B-Day back in June.





being poor seems to be the way these days.   Heating fuel is 2.89 a gallon.  Still have not turned on the heat for anymore than 2 1 hour time periods.  I'm going to be walking around in my sleeping bag this year from the looks of things.


----------



## megamania

Kida said:
			
		

> I happen to like British men, a lot. Such pleasant manners.





heh.

I have known a few english bloks and well.... some were polite and others....    not so.
(trying to be nice here)


----------



## megamania

appears I am by myself again and frankly its too chilly to stay downstairs on the computer.  Headed upstairs for more layers and warmth.    Til later....


----------



## Bloosquig

It's been a bit chilly out here in cali too.  Weird weather is in this year it looks like.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> being poor seems to be the way these days.   Heating fuel is 2.89 a gallon.  Still have not turned on the heat for anymore than 2 1 hour time periods.  I'm going to be walking around in my sleeping bag this year from the looks of things.




We have heating oil left from last year but have to find the funding to get the furnace fixed. It's been out since a spring brownout.


----------



## Kida

Is anyone awake in here?


----------



## Blackrat

Well that depends on how you define the word awake...


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Is anyone awake in here?



Survey says: No.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Survey says: No.



How'd you conduct this survey. Did you again jump around poking innocent rodents with a stick and asking them if they are awake?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> How'd you conduct this survey. Did you again jump around poking innocent rodents with a stick and asking them if they are awake?



No, I performed it in three simple steps:

1) I kissed a few random women.
2) I made a cartoon of my childhood.
3) I ditched Tim Allen and tried to make my own way in the world.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I performed it in three simple steps:
> 
> 1) I kissed a few random women.
> 2) I made a cartoon of my childhood.
> 3) I ditched Tim Allen and tried to make my own way in the world.



An interesting method. I think I tried #1 last weekend since my jaw still hurts.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> An interesting method. I think I tried #1 last weekend since my jaw still hurts.



I'm not so sure.  I think #1 is more likely to get you a sore cheek.  You need to be a bit more offensive before you get upgraded from a slap to a right hook to the jaw.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure.  I think #1 is more likely to get you a sore cheek.  You need to be a bit more offensive before you get upgraded from a slap to a right hook to the jaw.



Unless the boyfriend of the random woman was standing next to her  ...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Unless the boyfriend of the random woman was standing next to her  ...



Ah, true.  I had not considered that angle.

Of course, depending on just HOW drunk you were, kissing random boyfriends could have had the same effect.  He's standing right there, next to her, you lean in, and miss.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah, true.  I had not considered that angle.
> 
> Of course, depending on just HOW drunk you were, kissing random boyfriends could have had the same effect.  He's standing right there, next to her, you lean in, and miss.



Now that I think about it, this might have been what happened  ...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Now that I think about it, this might have been what happened  ...



Ah, spring _Autumn._

When a young man's fancies turn to thoughts of love _whatever he can get his hands on._


----------



## Blackrat




----------



## Blackrat

Hey. What happened to the new kid? She pops in, asks if anyone's awake and then disappear... Rude...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey. What happened to the new kid? She pops in, asks if anyone's awake and then disappear... Rude...



Yeah, I could understand if maybe it had taken a while for people to show up afterwards, but it was a pretty quick response.

I think she just doesn't like us.
...
okay, just me.   :\


----------



## Blackrat

Well I do understand why some people don't like rodents and frogs... It's just us old pal, we pests need to stick together


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I do understand why some people don't like rodents and frogs... It's just us old pal, we pests need to stick together



Well, this is 'the Hive'.  Not the fluffy bunny den.

....

I wonder how much I would have to bribe PC to get him to rename the Hive the fluffy bunny den for April Fool's Day.


----------



## Blackrat

You could try to promise him something yummy. Now what does cat's like :\ ?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You could try to promise him something yummy. Now what does cat's like :\ ?



Well, cats like milk, but it's actually very bad for them.

I could give him tuna.

But I was thinking something more along the lines of a financial contribution to ENWorld's continued operation.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, cats like milk, but it's actually very bad for them.
> 
> I could give him tuna.
> 
> But I was thinking something more along the lines of a financial contribution to ENWorld's continued operation.



Ah yes. That might work. Now that you mention it, I should probably go and finally get me the CS account. I've been meaning to do that for some time but never have actually managed to do it  .


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah yes. That might work. Now that you mention it, I should probably go and finally get me the CS account. I've been meaning to do that for some time but never have actually managed to do it  .



Yeah, it's always something that you mean to get around to, but. . .

I didn't do it till we had that major fund drive a few months back.  But I made it up to them.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's always something that you mean to get around to, but. . .
> 
> I didn't do it till we had that major fund drive a few months back.  But I made it up to them.



Yep. For me it means even little extra effort. I need to first make a trip to my bank since my current credit card doesn't support online purchaces. Well I have a free day on friday so if I'm in the right mood I might go and fill the application  .


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, so the weekend has ended.  Everyone can come back now.
> 
> *poke*
> *poke*
> ...
> *poke*
> ...
> *WHACK!*




Hey! lol! watch what you do with that thing!


----------



## Mycanid

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hmm. I'm not sure what to call it in english since the consept of salmiakki is almost unheard of anywhere outside finland. But basically the drink is made by powdering hard salmiakki and mixing it in clear liquor, thus producing a drink that tastes like salmiakki but has anywhere from 30-80% alcohol.




Hey there Black Rat ... do you actually live in Finland perchance? I have visited there once.... It is a BEAUTIFUL place.


----------



## Mycanid

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> It's been a bit chilly out here in cali too.  Weird weather is in this year it looks like.




Hey! I am enjoying it wholeheartedly!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, cats like milk, but it's actually very bad for them.
> 
> I could give him tuna.
> 
> But I was thinking something more along the lines of a financial contribution to ENWorld's continued operation.



I love milk.

Tuna is okay, I like it best when cooked with Top Ramen.

Money for Fruk? Yes please.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kida said:
			
		

> A line from one of my favorite movies:
> 
> Pip, put the monster away.



Hehehe. Airheads.

A classic.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I love milk.
> 
> Tuna is okay, I like it best when cooked with Top Ramen.
> 
> Money for Fruk? Yes please.



Fru != PC

I'll buy you some Tuna and Milk if you really want, but no cash for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> What?!
> 
> *grumble grumble*
> 
> Philistine.....



Gotta agree.

Tis the nectar of the gods, it is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Kida said:
			
		

> Sorry froggy. My cousin though is another story. He drank way too much wine at his sister's post wedding dinner in Vegas and puked in the car ride back to the casino hotel. He passed out when they got him to the bed and slept right through the night.
> 
> Enough people remember to the point that he can't live it down. Poor guy.



Kida!

Damn!

_grumble, grumble...._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fru != PC
> 
> I'll buy you some Tuna and Milk if you really want, but no cash for you.



Heya, hafrog. How goes it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Survey says: No.



I take it you are exerting mental control of your keyboard?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kida!
> 
> Damn!
> 
> _grumble, grumble...._



If it makes you feel better, she refused to divulge any more juicy details.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I performed it in three simple steps:
> 
> 1) I kissed a few random women.



How did this fare?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel better, she refused to divulge any more juicy details.   :\



I don't think barf gets any juicier.

Hmm, maybe with Ipecac.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heya, hafrog. How goes it?



It goes.

I'm ticked at the bar where I have my trivia competition is insane.  We used to have a standing reservation for every week.  Then they told us that they wouldn't honor our standing reservation anymore, and we'd have to start calling in on the day in question to make a new reservation each time.

So I called in today.  Trivia starts at 8.  I asked for a reservation for 7:45, so we can all be there and in our seats and ready to begin when Trivia starts.  I've been told that I have to be there at 7 to hold the table.  So, for an hour, they will have one guy sitting at a table for 8, drinking diet coke with his free refills.  How does this make sense again?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you are exerting mental control of your keyboard?



No, my head rests upon the keyboard, and I sleeptype with my nose.  I'm quite skilled.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How did this fare?



I wasn't exactly being serious, it was more of a family feud reference.  I don't kiss random women.  I don't really get to kiss any women.  Such is life.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't think barf gets any juicier.
> 
> Hmm, maybe with Ipecac.



Ew.

I wasn't talking juicy in a literal sense.  I meant purient details of your misspent youth.  Misspent youths are the best kind, doncha know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It goes.
> 
> I'm ticked at the bar where I have my trivia competition is insane.  We used to have a standing reservation for every week.  Then they told us that they wouldn't honor our standing reservation anymore, and we'd have to start calling in on the day in question to make a new reservation each time.
> 
> So I called in today.  Trivia starts at 8.  I asked for a reservation for 7:45, so we can all be there and in our seats and ready to begin when Trivia starts.  I've been told that I have to be there at 7 to hold the table.  So, for an hour, they will have one guy sitting at a table for 8, drinking diet coke with his free refills.  How does this make sense again?



Man, that seriously sucks.    If it were me, I'd want to to strangle the person that changed that rule in fornt of their kids. 

Hope this changed back for your groups sake.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, my head rests upon the keyboard, and I sleeptype with my nose.  I'm quite skilled.



Wow, thats a hell of a shnoz.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, thats a hell of a shnoz.



My schnoz is quite accomplished.  It trained under Gonzo the Great.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wasn't exactly being serious, it was more of a family feud reference.  I don't kiss random women.  I don't really get to kiss any women.  Such is life.   :\



Hmm. Well, have you tried asking a woman out lately?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm. Well, have you tried asking a woman out lately?



No.  I haven't even met any women lately.  Last woman I met that wasn't involved with someone else or a coworker I did ask out.  She broke up with me back in July.  I don't exactly meet a lot of women.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ew.
> 
> I wasn't talking juicy in a literal sense.  I meant purient details of your misspent youth.  Misspent youths are the best kind, doncha know.



My sister got married 2 years ago. I was 29 at the time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No.  I haven't even met any women lately.  Last woman I met that wasn't involved with someone else or a coworker I did ask out.  She broke up with me back in July.  I don't exactly meet a lot of women.



Have you thought about trying a speed dating service?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My sister got married 2 years ago. I was 29 at the time.



You see this, Fru?  This is you being difficult.  *sigh*

And 29 isn't that old.  I'm sure when I'm 29, I will vehemently deny the possibility of it being old.  Thus it must be in the youth half of your life.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My schnoz is quite accomplished.  It trained under Gonzo the Great.



 I thought he died over a century ago.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have you thought about trying a speed dating service?



I sometimes consider it, but I actually am really bad about making first impressions.  I make GREAT second impressions, but trying to get myself across in five minutes (or however long it is) is almost impossible.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You see this, Fru?  This is you being difficult.  *sigh*
> 
> And 29 isn't that old.  I'm sure when I'm 29, I will vehemently deny the possibility of it being old.  Thus it must be in the youth half of your life.



I tend to think of the 80s and 90s as the years of my youth. Considering how wise I am I often feel like I'm half older than I really am.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought he died over a century ago.



Um. . . no?

The GREAT Gonzo!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I tend to think of the 80s and 90s as the years of my youth. Considering how wise I am I often feel like I'm half older than I really am.



Interesting.  I tend to think of the 80's and 90's as my youth as well.  But in my case that's because I turned 18 in 2000.  So, after that I was literally an adult.

But you can't generally start misspending your youth until you are 18 already.  Legally anyways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I sometimes consider it, but I actually am really bad about making first impressions.  I make GREAT second impressions, but trying to get myself across in five minutes (or however long it is) is almost impossible.



It isn't that hard to make a good first impression. Dress like you would for a job interview, maybe wear a suit. Speak intelligibly and use proper enunciation. Not much more to it than that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um. . . no?
> 
> The GREAT Gonzo!



Oh, *THAT* Gonzo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But you can't generally start misspending your youth until you are 18 already.  Legally anyways.



I did plenty of that. Almost got arrested for indecent exposure once.  

I _*won't*_ go into details, nope.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It isn't that hard to make a good first impression. Dress like you would for a job interview, maybe wear a suit. Speak intelligibly and use proper enunciation. Not much more to it than that.



And now we meet John on every day of his life.  Doesn't seem to work out to well for me.  Perhaps it's just a people thing, and nobody ever really opens up on the first time they meet someone.  I don't know.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, *THAT* Gonzo.



You speak as if there were another.  Fool.     There can be only one.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I did plenty of that. Almost got arrested for indecent exposure once.
> 
> I _*won't*_ go into details, nope.



Tease.    

I'll have to ask Kida.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You speak as if there were another.  Fool.     There can be only one.



I take it you took Duncan's head?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tease.
> 
> I'll have to ask Kida.



This she does not know about.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you took Duncan's head?



No, Gonzo did.

I'm not immortal.
I have inside me: blood of man.
I have some equals, a man could be my rival.
I've come to be a shopper at the MALLLLLLLLL!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> This she does not know about.



Bah, then what good is she?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah, then what good is she?



Hey, now. If you can ask that than I gues I can ask this: What good are you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, Gonzo did.
> 
> I'm not immortal.
> I have inside me: blood of man.
> I have some equals, a man could be my rival.
> I've come to be a shopper at the MALLLLLLLLL!



Now I must take Gonzo's head.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, now. If you can ask that than I gues I can ask this: What good are you?



Hrrrm.  Good question.

Possibly nothing?  My cousins are definately with the drunken debauchery, but they live on the wrong side of the Atlantic for me to hear much about it.

Hmmm, well, if you enjoyed ENWorld from 5/22 to 6/22 of this year, I was apparently good for that, but not much else.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now I must take Gonzo's head.



You are an immortal?  Really?

Wow, I've got to ask . . . what was with all that alien planet crap from the second move?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hrrrm.  Good question.
> 
> Possibly nothing?  My cousins are definately with the drunken debauchery, but they live on the wrong side of the Atlantic for me to hear much about it.
> 
> Hmmm, well, if you enjoyed ENWorld from 5/22 to 6/22 of this year, I was apparently good for that, but not much else.



I have gotten quite a few laughs out of your posts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You are an immortal?  Really?



No, but I do have the power to reform Immortals using lingering quickening.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, but I do have the power to reform Immortals using lingering quickening.



Hmmm, I just have the power to reform spreadsheets with lingering Quicken.

Not quite the same. . . pity.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have gotten quite a few laughs out of your posts.



Well then, that's what I'm good for.


*hafrogman:* target of mockery since 1982.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow, looks like the hive dried up.


----------



## Bloosquig

We need to bust out a hose and wet it back down then.


----------



## Blackrat

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hey there Black Rat ... do you actually live in Finland perchance? I have visited there once.... It is a BEAUTIFUL place.



Heya shroom  . Yeah I do. So, as you've visited our beautiful country you know that most of the beliefs people have about finland are unfounded  ? But many don't know the thruth so I think I should correct few  wrong beliefs about finland. For example, in reality only 2/3 of the country is really under glacier. Here in the southern parts the snow actually melts away almost completely for a whole month in the summer. And the polarbears are really more an annoyance than a real danger. In the last century there has only been one reported polarbear-attack in finland. They generally keep to themselves and don't bother us humans much. The funniest belief is that people live in iglu's even in the capital city. I gotta break it to you guys. The first iglu is almost 50 miles north of the capital. The capital city, Helsinki, is quickly becoming a civilized city by western standadrs. Just last year we got our first four-storey skyscraper in Helsinki  .

Okay. And just be clear. This was a joke  .


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay. And just be clear. This was a joke  .



Pfft, as if we couldn't tell from the fact that you actually claim Helsinki is in Finland.



			
				Die Hard said:
			
		

> Gail Wallens: Author of "Hostage Terrorist, Terrorist Hostage: A study in duality." Dr. Hasseldorf, what can we expect in the next few hours?
> Dr. Hasseldorf: Well, Gail, by this time the hostages will be going through the early stages of the Helsinki Syndrome.
> Harvey Johnson: As in Helsinki, Sweden.
> Dr. Hasseldorf: Finland.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft, as if we couldn't tell from the fact that you actually claim Helsinki is in Finland.



Ah. I forgot that one. And the Nokia from Japan too  .


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah. I forgot that one. And the Nokia from Japan too  .



Yeah.  I mean, really.  What has Finland ever exported?  Ice?

...

Fins?

That's about it, really.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' hivers.


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mornin' hivers.



Nighty night hivers  .


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mornin' hivers.



Hey, Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey, Fru.



How you doing hafrog? Sleep well last night?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nighty night hivers  .



You are just now going to bed?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You are just now going to bed?



Finlander.  Probably. . . eight hours ahead of us?  Actually seems like an early night.  Possibly 9 hours.


----------



## Mycanid

[Cheerful sing-song voice]Good morning lads and lasses! [/Cheerful sing-song voice]


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How you doing hafrog? Sleep well last night?



I stayed up too late.  And we lost our trivia competition.  Ah well, c'est la vie.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Cheerful sing-song voice]Good morning lads and lasses! [/Cheerful sing-song voice]



*slap*


----------



## Aurora

Meatloaf is good. Meatloaf sandwiches are better.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meatloaf is good. Meatloaf sandwiches are better.




But would a Meatloaf Sandwich do anything for love?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meatloaf is good. Meatloaf sandwiches are better.



You win the random apple for the day.  But I must disagree.  Meatloaf is much better than Meatloaf sandwiches.


/Never got to see paradise by the dashboard lights
//comes of having a home and a bed, I suppose.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But would a Meatloaf Sandwhich do anything for love?



 I won't do that.


P.S. Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal. posting the Meatloaf joke before me.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I won't do that.
> 
> 
> P.S. Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal. posting the Meatloaf joke before me.




Point for me.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Point for me.



/pokes TOW with something pointy.


What?  He asked for it.


----------



## Aurora

Warlock, I have a question for you.

When saving a file to make avatar size, what software do you use? I use PS and I think it sucks. I make the image size small and reduce it to 72ppi, and then save it it at like med and it is still always too big! It pisses me off. Am I missing a trick somewhere in there?


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> /Never got to see paradise by the dashboard lights
> //comes of having a home and a bed, I suppose.




My first sight of paradise, as it were, was by the dashboard lights.  On the way home from a D&D game, to boot.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I won't do that.
> 
> 
> P.S. Curse your sudden but inevitable betrayal. posting the Meatloaf joke before me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [Cheerful sing-song voice]Good morning lads and lasses! [/Cheerful sing-song voice]



Hey Myc. How are you?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> /pokes TOW with something pointy.
> 
> 
> What?  He asked for it.




Takes point, and doubles down.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You win the random apple for the day.  But I must disagree.  Meatloaf is much better than Meatloaf sandwiches.
> 
> 
> /Never got to see paradise by the dashboard lights
> //comes of having a home and a bed, I suppose.



You see, I like bread. Coupling something that is good with bread makes it even better to me


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Warlock, I have a question for you.
> 
> When saving a file to make avatar size, what software do you use? I use PS and I think it sucks. I make the image size small and reduce it to 72ppi, and then save it it at like med and it is still always too big! It pisses me off. Am I missing a trick somewhere in there?




First, what version of Photoshop are you using?


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> My first sight of paradise, as it were, was by the dashboard lights.  On the way home from a D&D game, to boot.



Hot.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> You see, I like bread. Coupling something that is good with bread makes it even better to me




Darnit...another positive attribute among a woman who's always spoken for...hmph...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hot.




It was probably the giant fuzzy dice that did it...


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hot.




And now, I'm going to really tick you off.

I was 18.  She was 32, and hawt.  (Most of the players in that D&D group were in their 20s and 30s; I was the yoot in the group.)

Coo coo ka choo, Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> You see, I like bread. Coupling something that is good with bread makes it even better to me



I like bread, too.

I dislike Meatloaf (the food), but I love Meatloaf (the Rock-God).
Bread might make Meatloaf (food) better, but it would be a highly questionable addition to Meatloaf (Rock-God).

Thus a dislike + a like = neutral.  Score of zero for meatloaf sandwich.
Meatloaf = ++.  Positive score for Meatloaf singer.


... no comment on the possibility of Meatloaf sandwich representing me, Meatloaf and some random, as of yet unnamed, hot chick.  Because nobody needs that mental image.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> First, what version of Photoshop are you using?



PS7


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> It was probably the giant fuzzy dice that did it...



I miss my fuzzy dice.  I should get another pair.  Especially if they're a hidden aphrodesiac.


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... no comment on the possibility of Meatloaf sandwich representing me, Meatloaf and some random, as of yet unnamed, hot chick.  Because nobody needs that mental image.




Especially because, technically, it'd place Mr. Loaf in the center of the sandwich.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Warlock, I have a question for you.
> 
> When saving a file to make avatar size, what software do you use? I use PS and I think it sucks. I make the image size small and reduce it to 72ppi, and then save it it at like med and it is still always too big! It pisses me off. Am I missing a trick somewhere in there?




No wait..medium? AH. You are saving in JPG. Make sure you select the smallest area of the image you need, crop as necessary, and save it as a GIF. Less colors, less need for compression loss, smaller image size. And don't forget that in Image Resize you can kick the DPI up to 150, though at avatar sizes it doesn't always help...


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... no comment on the possibility of Meatloaf sandwich representing me, Meatloaf and some random, as of yet unnamed, hot chick.  Because nobody needs that mental image.



AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> And now, I'm going to really tick you off.
> 
> I was 18.  She was 32, and hawt.  (Most of the players in that D&D group were in their 20s and 30s; I was the yoot in the group.)
> 
> Coo coo ka choo, Mrs. Robinson.



Nothing says an evening's fun like corrupting the young.  ... I believe Socrates said that.


Q: What do you get when you cross Mrs. Robinson with a pokemon?
A: Kookookachu!


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Especially because, technically, it'd place Mr. Loaf in the center of the sandwich.





			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!



Now look what you did to her, Ben!


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No wait..medium? AH. You are saving in JPG. Make sure you select the smallest area of the image you need, crop as necessary, and save it as a GIF. Less colors, less need for compression loss, smaller image size. And don't forget that in Image Resize you can kick the DPI up to 150, though at avatar sizes it doesn't always help...



Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Darnit...another positive attribute among a woman who's always spoken for...hmph...


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now look what you did to her, Ben!



I'll recover.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Q: What do you get when you cross Mrs. Robinson with a pokemon?
> A: Kookookachu!



Bill Cosby.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I'll recover.



Perhaps.  Most likely you'll repress it, and then eventually forget.  You'll go around living your life in blissful ignorance, until one day, those fateful words will cause you to relapse.

"Woman, make me a sammich!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps.  Most likely you'll repress it, and then eventually forget.  You'll go around living your life in blissful ignorance, until one day, those fateful words will cause you to relapse.
> 
> "Woman, make me a sammich!"



      

_can't......stop......laughing......_


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bill Cosby.



...

*lost*

:-?


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps.  Most likely you'll repress it, and then eventually forget.  You'll go around living your life in blissful ignorance, until one day, those fateful words will cause you to relapse.
> 
> "Woman, make me a sammich!"



Heehee

Dshai tries this, but it rarely works. Instead, I normally say "Husband, make me Ramen stuff", and he usually complies.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Makes sense. Thanks




No problem. The big issue with JPG is the compression tech, it actually bloats exceptionally small or limited color pics. Also, it doesn't support transparency natively like GIF and PNG. 

Which is also a good reason to use them for avatars, as you can erase the unnecessary pixels so that the web site background shows through, which also helps reduce overall size of the image.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heehee
> 
> Dshai tries this, but it rarely works. Instead, I normally say "Husband, make me Ramen stuff", and he usually complies.




But what would you do for a Meatloaf Sandwich? (Looks for Klondike Bar cameramen...)


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _can't......stop......laughing......_



*Mwa ha*  Soon, this statement will become all too true.  I will overwhelm Fru with laughter, until he truly CANNOT stop.  Then, with him safely asphyxiated, I will be free to steal his office furniture.  My dastardly scheme has almost reached its fruition.


Oops.  Did I type that out loud?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Heehee
> 
> Dshai tries this, but it rarely works. Instead, I normally say "Husband, make me Ramen stuff", and he usually complies.



Yes, well, breasts, supply and demand, rule the universe, etc. etc.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *Mwa ha*  Soon, this statement will become all too true.  I will overwhelm Fru with laughter, until he truly CANNOT stop.  Then, with him safely asphyxiated, I will be free to steal his office furniture.  My dastardly scheme has almost reached its fruition.
> 
> 
> Oops.  Did I type that out loud?




INNER MONOLOGUE. You must remember...INNER MONOLOGUE.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, well, breasts, supply and demand, rule the universe, etc. etc.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> INNER MONOLOGUE. You must remember...INNER MONOLOGUE.



Right, crud.  I always get that mixed up with soliloquy.  Damn.  Er, anyways. . .

Pay me no mind.      *needs the innocent angel smiley*


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Right, crud.  I always get that mixed up with soliloquy.  Damn.  Er, anyways. . .
> 
> Pay me no mind.      *needs the innocent angel smiley*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *Mwa ha*  Soon, this statement will become all too true.  I will overwhelm Fru with laughter, until he truly CANNOT stop.  Then, with him safely asphyxiated, I will be free to steal his office furniture.  My dastardly scheme has almost reached its fruition.
> 
> 
> Oops.  Did I type that out loud?



I stopped laughing, I'm breathing all right now.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

>



Thank you, kindly.







			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> But what would you do for a Meatloaf Sandwich? (Looks for Klondike Bar cameramen...)



Pop quiz time.  What is it that Meatloaf won't do for love?

No googling the lyrics.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I stopped laughing, I'm breathing all right now.



Glad to hear it.  I'd hate to have to explain to Kida that I'd killed you for your desk chair.  

...

Much better that it should happen when I've had time to book my ticket to Mexico, and won't need to explain anything to her.


----------



## Aurora

Okay Warlock, here is an image I want. 

http://shadowscapes.com/image/lightning.shtml

Can you make it small enough to be an avatar here for me? Pretty please! Crop it square first?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Thank you, kindly.Pop quiz time.  What is it that Meatloaf won't do for love?
> 
> No googling the lyrics.




Be unfaithful...but in more basic words.


----------



## Aurora

Everyone else's avatars look all bright and vibrants, and when I try to make one small enough it looks pixelated and terrible.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Be unfaithful...but in more basic words.



You win a point.

I also would have accepted, "lie to you, and that's a fact."


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everyone else's avatars look all bright and vibrants, and when I try to make one small enough it looks pixelated and terrible.




Part of the problem is the very near tones. When you are resizing, which resampling method are you using? 

There's a LOT of info in this picture...hitting the 64x64 limit still packs in at just over the 4.9 KB. A few more minutes and I should have it...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Part of the problem is the very near tones. When you are resizing, which resampling method are you using?
> 
> There's a LOT of info in this picture...hitting the 64x64 limit still packs in at just over the 4.9 KB. A few more minutes and I should have it...



sampling method?


----------



## Aurora

~wants a brownie


----------



## hafrogman

If you're looking for the whole figure, you're never going to see much.  Unless TOW can work miracles, which is entirely possible.  The head could probably work.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You win a point.
> 
> I also would have accepted, "lie to you, and that's a fact."



I don't even know what that song is about.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't even know what that song is about.



It's Meatloaf singing to a woman about his love for her.  She is more . . .  cynical.  He claims that he would do anything for love, except lie to her.  And she thinks that sooner or later he'll be screwing around, but he claims no, he won't do that.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~wants a brownie



Can't help you there.  I have some Harvest Cheddar Sunchips though.  Good eats.


----------



## Aurora

Thanks Warlock!

Oh no wait! That was frogman LOL


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Everyone else's avatars look all bright and vibrants, and when I try to make one small enough it looks pixelated and terrible.




Ok, Square just won't work, there's too much individual pixel color left after resampling...so it's height rectangular. Also, I tried to saturate the colors so that it'll pop a little better, but the image is all about subtle tones, which makes it much harder to see when resampled into a reduced size image. 

You'd have better luck taking a subset of the picture and sizing it. 

So, I've also attached one that cuts her off at the ankle and it more square shaped which also got in under the size limit.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> ~wants a brownie




I prefer Dryads, myself...


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Ok, Square just won't work, there's too much individual pixel color left after resampling...so it's height rectangular. Also, I tried to saturate the colors so that it'll pop a little better, but the image is all about subtle tones, which makes it much harder to see when resampled into a reduced size image.
> 
> You'd have better luck taking a subset of the picture and sizing it.
> 
> So, I've also attached one that cuts her off at the ankle and it more square shaped which also got in under the size limit.



Those are pretty darn good, but if you can't tell it is lightning she is wielding then I might as well just use the headshot. Ya know?


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Unless TOW can work miracles, which is entirely possible.




I can, but digital miracles are so much more limited by the database design than analogue wishes.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Thanks Warlock!
> 
> Oh no wait! That was frogman LOL



Yeah, I snuck in there with my l33t Microsoft Image Manager skillz.  I think the Warlock's look a little better, especially if you're going for the full body.

Or see what you can do with the head yourself in PS.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Aurora said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~wants a brownie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Dryads, myself...
Click to expand...


Did you hear about the cubscout who . . . nevermind.


/I think we've done this joke before, anyways.


----------



## Aurora

Why is it when I save something in PS it says it will be 4.7 KB but it lies and when I check how large the file is it is 12 KB?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Those are pretty darn good, but if you can't tell it is lightning she is wielding then I might as well just use the headshot. Ya know?




Ayup. Which is the problem with the small avatar size rules - very detailed and near tonal images just don't work well. Which, if you look at the defaults for the board, most are tight head shots, or images with a lot of contrast. 

That should be a community supporter feature - Huge Honkin' Avatars (with guns!)


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why is it when I save something in PS it says it will be 4.7 KB but it lies and when I check how large the file is it is 12 KB?



Not sure, but there's two file sizes listed.  Size, and size on disk.  Luckily mine both came under 4.9 kb.

Ask a computer geek.  I just know math and science.


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That should be a community supporter feature - Huge Honkin' Avatars (with guns!)



My name is hafrogman, and I support this message.

It's not like it would mess with page layouts, the admins already get to cheat.


----------



## Aurora

I upped the saturation on it a bit to make it pop.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That should be a community supporter feature - Huge Honkin' Avatars (with guns!)



Harumph! Harumph!

~agrees


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I upped the saturation on it a bit to make it pop.



Just like a weasel.


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Thank you, kindly.Pop quiz time.  What is it that Meatloaf won't do for love?




Give up his Diet Dr Pepper.  I watch TV, I know these things.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> Why is it when I save something in PS it says it will be 4.7 KB but it lies and when I check how large the file is it is 12 KB?




Well, where is it telling you it will be 4.7 KB?


----------



## kenobi65

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I prefer Dryads, myself...




Indeed, though the slivers hurt like a SOB.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Give up his Diet Dr Pepper.  I watch *too much* TV, I know these things.



FTFY.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Indeed, though the slivers hurt like a SOB.



Ow.

...

Just. . .

Ow.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, where is it telling you it will be 4.7 KB?



In PS when I am in the midst of saving it as a jpeg. I know use gif, but not all sites accept gig images. 

edit: oh wait I mean gif images. Poor Frogman doesn't need to see gig images.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ow.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just. . .
> 
> Ow.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> but not all sites accept gig images.
> 
> edit: oh wait I mean gif images. Poor Frogman doesn't need to see gig images.



You just enjoy tormenting me, don't you?  It's like you enjoying inflicting as much pain and suffering as possible.

Wait, what am I saying?  You're a woman. . .

OF COURSE you're tormenting me.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You just enjoy tormenting me, don't you?  It's like you enjoying inflicting as much pain and suffering as possible.
> 
> Wait, what am I saying?  You're a woman. . .
> 
> OF COURSE you're tormenting me.



damn straight


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> In PS when I am in the midst of saving it as a jpeg. I know used gif, but not all sites accept gig images.




You mean the KB / seconds @ (dropdown of download speeds)??

At the bottom of the JPEG compression selection window?

That's telling you it's likely transfer speed if used on the web, not it's actuall total final save size.

Oh, and always use Baseline Optimized as your JPEG encryption type, which is better than Baseline, but meets browser standards better than the Progressive.


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, what am I saying?  You're a woman. . .
> 
> OF COURSE you're tormenting me.



...

Not that I'm BITTER or anything.







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> damn straight


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> FTFY.




I have an excuse.  I work in advertising.  I can watch TV, and claim it's for work.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Not that I'm BITTER or anything.




Poor, poor frogman. I already owe you a kiss, but if I ever meet you now I am also going to have to give you a hug. I'd say they should happen in the order in which they were offered, but that seems backwards.


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> You mean the KB / seconds @ (dropdown of download speeds)??
> 
> At the bottom of the JPEG compression selection window?
> 
> That's telling you it's likely transfer speed if used on the web, not it's actuall total final save size.
> 
> Oh, and always use Baseline Optimized as your JPEG encryption type, which is better than Baseline, but meets browser standards better than the Progressive.



I so totally suck. I really should read one of the ton of Photoshop books I own.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Poor, poor frogman. I already owe you a kiss, but if I ever meet you now I am also going to have to give you a hug. I'd say they should happen in the order in which they were offered, but that seems backwards.



I think I'm up to two kisses, a hug. . . and possibly some brownies.  I'd have to check back through the Hive and find each instance.  That could take a while.  

Of course, I'd also actually need some sort of reason to visit Ohio.  Dayton and Cleveland aren't exactly big draws.  I liked 'Major League' enough, but it wasn't even really filmed in Cleveland, so no film tourism.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I so totally suck. I really should read one of the ton of Photoshop books I own.




Don't worry about it, it happens. 

Just be glad I don't subscribe to this method of tech support...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it, it happens.
> 
> Just be glad I don't subscribe to this method of tech support...



Looks like it's the kind of sign that should be posted on board a navy vessel.

*Warning:*  Dockside doxies can carry new and interesting diseases.  The ship's doctor will not treat flaming crotch symptons.  Boink with care.

This warning has been sponsored by Trojan.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> I upped the saturation on it a bit to make it pop.




Saturation! Because Hue never know ....


----------



## Aeson

Looks like I missed all the fun.


----------



## hafrogman

I just realized Myc never came back after I slapped him.

I hope he wasn't actually offended.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Looks like I missed all the fun.



Yeah, well Aurora couldn't leave the pictures posted for long, they'd get her banned.  But we had fun for a while.  Too bad you couldn't be here.


----------



## Aeson

I guess I missed that as well. Why you slap monk?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess I missed that as well. Why you slap monk?





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mycanid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Cheerful sing-song voice]Good morning lads and lasses! [/Cheerful sing-song voice]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *slap*
Click to expand...


...
Because he had it coming.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, well Aurora couldn't leave the pictures posted for long, they'd get her banned.  But we had fun for a while.  Too bad you couldn't be here.













Bah. I have all the pictures I need.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> Because he had it coming.



Well he is a very busy monk. Your timing was a little off.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bah. I have all the pictures I need.



Your words say one thing, but your emoticon speaks differently.  Give in to your anger.  Let your hate flow through you.  Come to the dark side.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your words say one thing, but your emoticon speaks differently.  Give in to your anger.  Let your hate flow through you.  Come to the dark side.



You won't win me over that easily.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You won't win me over that easily.



Your faith in your friends is your weakness.

Strike me down with all of your hatred, and your journey towards the dark side will be COMPLETE.


*wrinkled old emperor smiley*?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well he is a very busy monk. Your timing was a little off.



You're probably right.

But sometimes I worry if I've gone just a little bit too far.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think I'm up to two kisses, a hug. . . and possibly some brownies.  I'd have to check back through the Hive and find each instance.  That could take a while.
> 
> Of course, I'd also actually need some sort of reason to visit Ohio.  Dayton and Cleveland aren't exactly big draws.  I liked 'Major League' enough, but it wasn't even really filmed in Cleveland, so no film tourism.



Maybe you'll make it to GenCon next year ?


----------



## Aurora

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I have an excuse.  I work in advertising.  I can watch TV, and claim it's for work.



Is that like how dshai can look at pr0n and call it work?  

Seriously though, he had to do some research on some hacker sites that are fronted by pr0n sites recently. So, he got special permission and after like an hour or so he had to go to the bathroom so he locked up his workstation, and told his boss he had to go to the bathroom. His bosses' response? He started laughing and said "I bet you do".


----------



## Aurora

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it, it happens.
> 
> Just be glad I don't subscribe to this method of tech support...



Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, well Aurora couldn't leave the pictures posted for long, they'd get her banned.  But we had fun for a while.  Too bad you couldn't be here.










Seriously, I love you man.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your words say one thing, but your emoticon speaks differently.  Give in to your anger.  Let your hate flow through you.  Come to the dark side.



Heehee this reminds of Jeff Dunham again.
"Search your feelings Jef-fa-fa."


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that like how dshai can look at pr0n and call it work?



Now THAT's what I call workin' it hard.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You're probably right.
> 
> But sometimes I worry if I've gone just a little bit too far.



Mycanid has a good sense of humor. Plus, like many of us, I think he has spread himself thin on messageboards and hops around a lot.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bah. I have all the pictures I need.



You got nothin'.

AND YOU'LL LIKE IT!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Maybe you'll make it to GenCon next year ?



I'm nver quite sure how I'd do with Conning.  I love gaming.  Hate people.  I'm socially akward, just like everyone else there, but this doesn't change the fact that you've just stuck me in a crowd of strange people that I don't know.

As opposed to the Hive: strange people I DO know.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Seriously, I love you man.



I'm apparently doing well today, between you and Fru, anyways.

Glad to share the funny.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mycanid has a good sense of humor. Plus, like many of us, I think he has spread himself thin on messageboards and hops around a lot.



Hops around?

Are you making Froggist comments?  Because I don't appreciate that kind of intolerance.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm nver quite sure how I'd do with Conning.  I love gaming.  Hate people.  I'm socially akward, just like everyone else there, but this doesn't change the fact that you've just stuck me in a crowd of strange people that I don't know.
> 
> As opposed to the Hive: strange people I DO know.



What's funny is that Bubba said that he never actually went into the Con. He stayed at the hotel and did nothing but play pickup games the whole time in small groups of people. 

And really Frogman. It is a giant group of gamers. Do you really think you will be the only "socially awkward" person there? Eh? I don't think so.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hops around?
> 
> Are you making Froggist comments?  Because I don't appreciate that kind of intolerance.



I have tried to keep my froggism in check. Honestly, you are the only frog friend I have. I am hopping to branch out.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> And really Frogman. It is a giant group of gamers. Do you really think you will be the only "socially awkward" person there? Eh? I don't think so.



That was my point.  It doesn't matter if they're akward with me, it just means that we're akward together, doesn't help the sensation.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have tried to keep my froggism in check. Honestly, you are the only frog friend I have. I am hopping to branch out.



*groan*


----------



## The_Warlock

Aurora said:
			
		

> It is a giant group of gamers. Do you really think you will be the only "socially awkward" person there? Eh? I don't think so.




And then there are those of us who are gamers and NOT socially awkward...the rest of the attendees simply don't understand the many-layered meaning of our raised vulcan-esque eyebrow stare of shame! (Theirs, not ours...)


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> And then there are those of us who are gamers and NOT socially awkward...the rest of the attendees simply don't understand the many-layered meaning of our raised vulcan-esque eyebrow stare of shame! (Theirs, not ours...)



Not. . . not. . .

Not the brow of shame!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> You got nothin'.



Are you sure?


----------



## kenobi65

Aurora said:
			
		

> Is that like how dshai can look at pr0n and call it work?




Yes, but, apparently, not as interesting. 

dshai's story reminds me of an old Dilbert cartoon:

Wally: "I propose that I test our new browser by loading high-traffic, graphics-intensive web pages."
Pointy-Haired Boss: "No."
Wally, later, to Dilbert: "Shoot.  I was this close to making it my job to surf the Internet for dirty pictures."


----------



## megamania

Ohm-Pah Ohm-Pah Ohm-pah dee do
What will you ever do
You dress funny and talk worse
Every third word is unnatural or a curse
You dress like pooh
and you smell like one too

Ohm-Pah Ohm-Pah Ohm-pah dee do


----------



## megamania

Socially retarded?   moi?


The next thing one would say is I am also a bi-polar, anxiety prone freak.... and that's the nice things that can be said to my face ....errrrr user name.......


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

Coming back to EnWorld from first time since half october. 
It seems that 4th angst (all those "Oh my god, 4th is eviler that stealing candy from small children" threads)  has greatly decreased since then, hasn't it ?

If not, how is life going by here ? In my corner of France, Fall has definitively arrived. Cold time, gray sky, rain and fog, as usual...

Horacio, with too much work and too less gaming these last weeks


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Finlander.  Probably. . . eight hours ahead of us?  Actually seems like an early night.  Possibly 9 hours.



Well, if you don't mind doing the math and telling me too. I post this post at 05:21pm finnish time. So what does the time tag tell you it is in there?


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well, if you don't mind doing the math and telling me too. I post this post at 05:21pm finnish time. So what does the time tag tell you it is in there?




04:24pm French time. Only 1 hour between Finland and France, I'd have guessed at least 2 or 3


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> 04:24pm French time. Only 1 hour between Finland and France, I'd have guessed at least 2 or 3



Huh? Me too. I thought that France is on the same time with Britain. Well that just shows how uncivilized barbarians we finns are   .


----------



## kenobi65

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well, if you don't mind doing the math and telling me too. I post this post at 05:21pm finnish time. So what does the time tag tell you it is in there?




Eight hours ahead of me, in U.S. Central time, where it was 9:21am.


----------



## Blackrat

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Eight hours ahead of me, in U.S. Central time, where it was 9:21am.



Okay. So it seems froggy made a pretty good quess  .


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Huh? Me too. I thought that France is on the same time with Britain. Well that just shows how uncivilized barbarians we finns are   .




French sharing the same timezone than Britons ? I doin't know who would feel their pride more hurt hearing that, French or British    

Geographically France and Spain should be at GMT but historically they are at GMT+1. That means that in west France and most of Spain, in summer we have daylight until 10-11pm


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mornin' hivers.


----------



## kenobi65

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay. So it seems froggy made a pretty good quess  .




hafrogman's in Arizona (Mountain time), which is one hour behind me.  But, yeah, pretty good guess.


----------



## megamania

'allo.   Hive seems slower than normal.   Not just in replies but speed.  Time to go already.


----------



## Bloosquig

Welcome back Horacio.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> 'allo.   Hive seems slower than normal.   Not just in replies but speed.  Time to go already.



It's my fault apparently.  I miss one whole day. . . and less than a page of posts?


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's my fault apparently.  I miss one whole day. . . and less than a page of posts?





It's worse than that !
Only 5 post in 24 hours   

Afternoon, Hive...


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> It's worse than that !
> Only 5 post in 24 hours
> 
> Afternoon, Hive...



Morning, here.

And apparently the is (realy) dead.


----------



## Bloosquig

Well I'm at work and posting when I can so that should bump the count up a little today at least.  

We all have to do our part to keep the Hive humming along.


----------



## Horacio

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Well I'm at work and posting when I can so that should bump the count up a little today at least.
> 
> We all have to do our part to keep the Hive humming along.



 Posting from work too, waiting for a phone meeting...
I want to go hoooome! Weekend!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> Posting from work too, waiting for a phone meeting...
> I want to go hoooome! Weekend!!!!



Yeah, posting from work is fun.  Watch me do it too.  Only I don't even have a meeting to look forward to . . . I want to go home as well . . . but I have 7 hours left. . . . *sob*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, posting from work is fun.  Watch me do it too.  Only I don't even have a meeting to look forward to . . . I want to go home as well . . . but I have 7 hours left. . . . *sob*



6 hours now.   

Mornin' hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 6 hours now.
> 
> Mornin' hivers.



Mornin' Fru.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mornin' Fru.



Whats up hafrog?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up hafrog?



Not a whole lot.

Workin'
Wishin'
Wishin' I wasn't workin'.

Anything new and exciting in the world of Fru?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not a whole lot.
> 
> Workin'
> Wishin'
> Wishin' I wasn't workin'.
> 
> Anything new and exciting in the world of Fru?



I had a dream last night about there being a sequel to War Games [1983].


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had a dream last night about there being a sequel to War Games [1983].



...

How about a nice game of chess?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> How about a nice game of chess?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



Yeah. . . I dunno.  I just don't picture you much as the Mathew Broderick type.  I could be wrong, I suppose.  Have you ever taken a day off?  Rescued a were-falcon?  Wanted to be a producer?


----------



## Aeson

There is or will be a sequel soon.


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> There is or will be a sequel soon.




Looks to be of the direct-to-video variety:
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0865957/


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah. . . I dunno.  I just don't picture you much as the Mathew Broderick type.  I could be wrong, I suppose.  Have you ever taken a day off?  Rescued a were-falcon?  Wanted to be a producer?



I've played hookey with school and work on more than one occasion, did a spot of producing during high school and enjoy watching Godzilla.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've played hookey with school and work on more than one occasion, did a spot of producing during high school and enjoy watching Godzilla.



But no Rutger Hauer?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But no Rutger Hauer?



:\ Nope.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> :\ Nope.



Then you're only MOSTLY Mathew Broderik.

There's a difference between MOSTLY M.B. and ALL M.B.  Because MOSTLY M.B. is partly NOT M.B.

....


Have fun storming the castle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Then you're only MOSTLY Mathew Broderik.
> 
> There's a difference between MOSTLY M.B. and ALL M.B.  Because MOSTLY M.B. is partly NOT M.B.
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> Have fun storming the castle.



I may be mostly M.B., but I'm ALL J.C. (Jerry O'Connell)


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I may be mostly M.B., but I'm ALL J.C. (Jerry O'Connell)



Shouldn't that be J.O.?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Shouldn't that be J.O.?



nope. Jerry does have J.C. as a nickname.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> nope. Jerry does have J.C. as a nickname.



Okay. . . color me confused.  But anyways. . . why are you J.C.?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay. . . color me confused.  But anyways. . . why are you J.C.?



Diehard Sliders fan + Ollie Hopnoodle's Haven of Bliss.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Diehard Sliders fan + Ollie Hopnoodle's Haven of Bliss.



Alrighty then.  If being a fan is enough to assume initialization, I guess put me down for a D.K. (David Krumholtz) then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alrighty then.  If being a fan is enough to assume initialization, I guess put me down for a D.K. (David Krumholtz) then.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



What's so shocking?  Numb3rs is the bomb.  Plus, '10 Things I Hate About You' and 'Harold and Kumar'.  Heck, he even made a cameo in Superbad.

He's my favorite actor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What's so shocking?  Numb3rs is the bomb.  Plus, '10 Things I Hate About You' and 'Harold and Kumar'



The fact that I can't stand the guy. Harold and Kumar is his only work I can stomach.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The fact that I can't stand the guy. Harold and Kumar is his only work I can stomach.



Now we run into this problem whereby I have to kill you.  Nothing personal. . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Now we run into this problem whereby I have to kill you.  Nothing personal. . .



I hope you don't mind being on the receiving end of a scorned woman.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind being on the receiving end of a scorned woman.



Pfft.  I oon't mind being on the receiving end of ANY woman.

IYKWIMAITYD   

She'll forget you soon enough.  She'll be all like "Fru? Who's Fru?".  Okay, she'll be like that because she probably doesn't know you as Frukathka, but it doesn't matter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft.  I oon't mind being on the receiving end of ANY woman.
> 
> IYKWIMAITYD
> 
> She'll forget you soon enough.  She'll be all like "Fru? Who's Fru?".  Okay, she'll be like that because she probably doesn't know you as Frukathka, but it doesn't matter.



I'm talking about my GF.

I'm going to Chuckie Cheese tonight with her and the kids.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm talking about my GF.
> 
> I'm going to Chuckie Cheese tonight with her and the kids.



Yeah, I was talking about replacing you.  And now I even know where to meet her.  Okay, not really, since there's a few dozen of those places scattered around.

But now I have to decide if it's worth the effort.  First you don't like the Krumholtz, and now you choose Chuck E. Cheese over Peter Piper?  It's like I don't even know you, man.

...

That's probably a result of not actually knowing you.  Damn internet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But now I have to decide if it's worth the effort.  First you don't like the Krumholtz, and now you choose Chuck E. Cheese over Peter Piper?



Chuck E. Choice was the kids choice, not mine or the womans'.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Chuck E. Choice was the kids choice, not mine or the womans'.



... Alright.  I'll forgive you and Mandy.

But I weep for the future.

Weep!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... Alright.  I'll forgive you and Mandy.
> 
> But I weep for the future.
> 
> Weep!



Actually, my favorite pizza companies are NYPD and Pizza Hut, but NYPD is the better of the two.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, my favorite pizza companies are NYPD and Pizza Hut, but NYPD is the better of the two.



NYPD is very good.  But I figured that with the kids you were going more for the food/fun combination.

Not usually a fan of Pizza Hut, but their new thing the Pizza Mia or whatever is quite good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> NYPD is very good.  But I figured that with the kids you were going more for the food/fun combination.
> 
> Not usually a fan of Pizza Hut, but their new thing the Pizza Mia or whatever is quite good.



I haven't tried the Pizza Mia yet. My favorite of theirs is the Pzone. Too bad its only seasonal.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I haven't tried the Pizza Mia yet. My favorite of theirs is the Pzone. Too bad its only seasonal.



I think they should should bring it back, possibly linked to say . . . Halo 3.  Shot of players battling it out in a grudge match, one picks up the pizza chucker, locks on target and fires.  From out of nowhere a giant stuffed pizza falls out of the sky crushing both the in game character and the real life player.

P'ZOWNED!


... I should totally be an ad exec. 

... or not.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> P'ZOWNED!
> 
> 
> ... I should totally be an ad exec.
> 
> ... or not.



Thats great. I got a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats great. I got a good chuckle out of it.



Well, I'll be sure and pitch it to Pizza Hut next time I'm in a board meeting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... Alright.  I'll forgive you and Mandy.
> 
> But I weep for the future.
> 
> Weep!



On a better note, my nephew _loves_ NYPD pizza crust.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I'll be sure and pitch it to Pizza Hut next time I'm in a board meeting.



Now all you need to do is buy enough *stock* (sorry hafrog) to get on the board.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> On a better note, my nephew _loves_ NYPD pizza crust.



Good kid.  Remind me to buy him a college education for his 18th birthday. . . which I'll do right after I: 







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Now all you need to do is buy enough *stock* to get on the board.



 do this.    


But at least some of today's youth are being brought up right.  Kudos to your sister.  Or whatever ever other kind of chocolate bar she wants.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But at least some of today's youth are being brought up right.  Kudos to your sister.  Or whatever ever other kind of chocolate bar she wants.



She gotta have it all. She's that much of a chocoholic.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good kid.  Remind me to buy him a college education for his 18th birthday. . . which I'll do right after I:  do this.



I helping him with that myself. $100 a year in an I-Bond. It's not much, but withh appreciation and resitant to inflation, its a start.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I performed it in three simple steps:
> 
> 1) I kissed a few random women.
> 2) I made a cartoon of my childhood.
> 3) I ditched Tim Allen and tried to make my own way in the world.




You dated Tim Allen?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You dated Tim Allen?



No, he didn't. Hafrog *isn't* a rainbow.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You dated Tim Allen?



No . . . just being weird.

*sigh*

But apparently it's lost on the Hive.

Family Feud hosts:

1:  The guy who kissed every woman on the show
2:  The guy from Life With Louie
3:  The OTHER guy from Home Improvement.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, he didn't. Hafrog *isn't* a rainbow.



No, but there are plenty of songs about rainbows.


/it's not easy being green, either.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I helping him with that myself. $100 a year in an I-Bond. It's not much, but withh appreciation and resitant to inflation, its a start.



Good man.

I'd do the same for my sister's kids, but as they're both feline, I doubt they'd get into any good schools, anyways.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> /it's not easy being green, either.



But sometimes it is.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She gotta have it all. She's that much of a chocoholic.



I always feel there is something right with the world when a woman loves her chocolate.  You can never trust the ones that don't.  And you're stuck with always buying them flowers and jewelry.  You need that third option for variety.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good man.
> 
> I'd do the same for my sister's kids, but as they're both feline, I doubt they'd get into any good schools, anyways.



Feline nephews, eh? Well, if you count animals, then I have 2 canine nephews and one feline nephew myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always feel there is something right with the world when a woman loves her chocolate.  You can never trust the ones that don't.  And you're stuck with always buying them flowers and jewelry.  You need that third option for variety.



My sister does plenty of physical work and likes to work out. She still has the body of a teenager, and that is quite an accomplishment for a single mother.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Feline nephews, eh? Well, if you count animals, then I have 2 canine nephews and one feline nephew myself.



Well, I think mostly I get to count them because of the lack of any human neices or nephews.  But if it amuses you to claim them, go right ahead.  I think you even posted a picture of the cat a while ago.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My sister does plenty of physical work and likes to work out. She still has the body of a teenager, and that is quite an accomplishment for a single mother.



See there you go.  Nothing wrong with some chocolate mixed in with that.  I think it's even got some anti-oxidant properties.  At least the dark stuff.  It's practically health food.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She still has the body of a teenager.



So do I.
[voice = creepy]I really need to clear my freezer out one of these days. [/voice]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I think mostly I get to count them because of the lack of any human neices or nephews.  But if it amuses you to claim them, go right ahead.  I think you even posted a picture of the cat a while ago.



Makes sense. 

Do you mean this cat:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So do I.
> [voice = creepy]I really need to clear my freezer out one of these days. [/voice]



Clear out the freezer?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I think mostly I get to count them because of the lack of any human neices or nephews.  But if it amuses you to claim them, go right ahead.  I think you even posted a picture of the cat a while ago.



You'll probably hate me for this but I don't like dark chocolate.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I do understand why some people don't like rodents and frogs... It's just us old pal, we pests need to stick together




See also Ratatouille.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> See also Ratatouille.



Or Flushed Away.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Makes sense.
> 
> Do you mean this cat:



I did.  But I was thinking of 




this picture.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You'll probably hate me for this but I don't like dark chocolate.



Nah, to be honest I don't like it either.  I likes my chocolate white or milk.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah yes. That might work. Now that you mention it, I should probably go and finally get me the CS account. I've been meaning to do that for some time but never have actually managed to do it  .




I've ended up letting mine lapse due to lackage of fundage. Somehow, I've kept my user title... But doubt I'll be able to change it...


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> See also Ratatouille.





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or Flushed Away.



Both good movies.  Both movies I own.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've ended up letting mine lapse due to lackage of fundage. Somehow, I've kept my user title... But doubt I'll be able to change it...



Yeah, your title doesn't change when it lapses, the CS account just allows you to change it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I did.  But I was thinking of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture.



Actually, that is is that cat that gets my love on a daily basis.  That is Fruity, my housecat. My sisters' is Tux:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Both good movies.  Both movies I own.



I still have yet to see Ratatouille. I'll wait for it to come out on Pay-Per-View.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It goes.
> 
> I'm ticked at the bar where I have my trivia competition is insane.  We used to have a standing reservation for every week.  Then they told us that they wouldn't honor our standing reservation anymore, and we'd have to start calling in on the day in question to make a new reservation each time.
> 
> So I called in today.  Trivia starts at 8.  I asked for a reservation for 7:45, so we can all be there and in our seats and ready to begin when Trivia starts.  I've been told that I have to be there at 7 to hold the table.  So, for an hour, they will have one guy sitting at a table for 8, drinking diet coke with his free refills.  How does this make sense again?





None. For when it's time for trivia to start, you'll be achin' to go pee.....


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I still have yet to see Ratatouille. I'll wait for it to come out on Pay-Per-View.



I highly recommend.  Watch it with the woman and the rug rats. . . who have already shown a rodential prediliction.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> None. For when it's time for trivia to start, you'll be achin' to go pee.....



'Not I', said the man of the iron bladder.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 'Not I', said the man of the iron bladder.



Puck?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Puck?



What do you want to do TONIGHT, Oberon?

The same thing we do every night, Pucky, revel in the foolishness of mortals.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What do you want to do TONIGHT, Oberon?
> 
> The same thing we do every night, Pucky, revel in the foolishness of mortals.



I'd rather frolick on the shores of Avalon.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd rather frolick on the shores of Avalon.



Not on the shores of Honah Lee?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Later hivers. Gotta get ready for my date tonight tonight.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Later hivers. Gotta get ready for my date tonight tonight.



*jealous*

Laterz.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Family Feud hosts:
> 
> 1:  The guy who kissed every woman on the show
> 2:  The guy from Life With Louie
> 3:  The OTHER guy from Home Improvement.



1.  Richard Dawson (from Hogan's Heroes)
1.5  Ray Combs  (short, stand-up comedian that killed himself)
2.  Louis Anderson
3.  Richard Karn

I watch too much TV.


----------



## Heckler

I hate winter.  Its only 6 o'clock and its already all kinds of dark out.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> 1.  Richard Dawson (from Hogan's Heroes)
> 1.5  Ray Combs  (short, stand-up comedian that killed himself)
> 2.  Louis Anderson
> 3.  Richard Karn
> 
> I watch too much TV.



See, I didn't even know Ray Combs, so you're one up on me.  But the question is, would you have gotten from my original post, combined with the phrase "The survey says:"


----------



## Raylis

Heckler said:
			
		

> I hate winter.  Its only 6 o'clock and its already all kinds of dark out.




you'd hate Seattle in the winter then; daytime isn't really that light, just less dark then night


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See, I didn't even know Ray Combs, so you're one up on me.  But the question is, would you have gotten from my original post, combined with the phrase "The survey says:"



"Survey says" always means Family Feud, in much the same way that "Come on down!" always means The Price is Right.

Always.


----------



## Heckler

Raylis said:
			
		

> you'd hate Seattle in the winter then; daytime isn't really that light, just less dark then night



Sounds like it. :blech:


----------



## Bront

Stupid work blocked CM


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> Stupid work blocked CM



Bront:laughat:CM


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> Bront:laughat:CM



:hongstick:

I think it got blocked when Alias droped the front news page.  It might come back in a week, sometimes sites do that.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Stupid work blocked CM



Who needs it anyway?


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who needs it anyway?



I dooooooooo![/apu]


----------



## Mycanid

Bront said:
			
		

> I dooooooooo![/apu]




Especially as he is a mod there.  :\ 

Morning lads and lasses!    (Well, at least it's still the morning where I am.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers, this is your wake up call. Please move your fat ass.

A cookie to whomever gets the movie reference.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Good afternoon good ol' HIVE!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Good afternoon good ol' HIVE!!!



So Osis, how is your liver today?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So Osis, how is your liver today?




i'm at work so unfortuatly it is dry and healthy. :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> i'm at work so unfortuatly it is dry and healthy. :\



Yeah, I'd rather be inebriated too.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Who wouldn't really? I mean giving the chioce lifes always a little more fun after a couple tasty beverages!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Who wouldn't really? I mean giving the chioce lifes always a little more fun after a couple tasty beverages!



Personally, I prefer malt liquors.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Personally, I prefer malt liquors.




what like schalitz? I like beer myself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> what like schalitz? I like beer myself.



Mostly Smirnoff. It isn't that I don't like beer, I just like the malts better.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mostly Smirnoff. It isn't that I don't like beer, I just like the malts better.





sweet and tasty malts liquers are trouble in a bottle, they taste so sweet that you can pound them like soda. At least w/ beer and hard liquer i remeber i'm drinking booze, helps keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Wereserpent

'Sup Hive?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Galeros said:
			
		

> 'Sup Hive?




Beer and malt liquer?


----------



## Mycanid

Heya Sir Osis! 

Long time no hive, eh?


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Especially as he is a mod there.  :\
> 
> Morning lads and lasses!    (Well, at least it's still the morning where I am.)



I'm an admin there.  I'm a mod here.

I'll live, it's just anoying, and might lead to some boring nights.  I was going to run a PbP there, looks like it will be moving here instead possibly.


----------



## Steve Jung

Sir Osis of Liver, as I live and breathe. How are you doing man?


----------



## Mycanid

Yeah ... it was good to see Sir Osis in here  ... I was wondering if Horacio would stop by the Hive thread a little as well, but ... well ... you know, with the time differences and all there were rarely folks here when he DID hop online of late.

*sigh*

Oh well!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers, this is your wake up call. Please move your fat ass.
> 
> A cookie to whomever gets the movie reference.





I have heard it but can't place it.....   this'll eat at my mind for the rest of the day.


----------



## megamania

The Hive seems so fractured as of late.   It ius rare more than three people are here at once.  However there can be 5-8 here within a few hours time.


Well..... I'm gonna poke around a bit then go from there.   Trying to watch Smallville Season 6 but the kids won't wait for me so I am missing episodes.   Gotta stop and return to watching them at night 1 at a time....


----------



## megamania

In DnD news, I bought three more boosters of DoD miniatures.  Still no Drider    or Sahuagin Baron    but I did get the new Umber Hulk    and Geltanious Cube    so its not so bad.


Next time I can buy any however will be in December or 2008.  Gawd!   talking about the next year already!    

and I'll write this since I'm having fun with the faces....


----------



## megamania

This is amusing......

I saw an add about pole dancing as excericise and thought for giggles I'ld look at it for the wife (no really!) and it's run by the sister of a friend from high school.


oh lordy!


----------



## Bloosquig

Nothing beats stripper sister's of friends lol.


----------



## megamania

Its weird though..... I remember her being thin and awkard.

She has new puppies and obviously not as shy as I remember her being.  More funny.... she came into the store last week.  I didn't think a lot of it otherthan the watching her out of the cornner of my eye,  When I saw her face I was ....whoa!  I know you but you are not her.

Then this weekend I saw the add with no name.  Gave a web address and I checked it out and there was her face again and her name.   Crazy crazy life.


----------



## Bloosquig

Nothing beats a case of shyness like working out on your stipper pole I guess you should write her an email and tell her to put that on her website.


----------



## megamania

I doubt she remembers me and her brother was one of those friends you don't admit to.   He was a goof (6'4 and tough with a small IQ).


----------



## megamania

Blast it all!


I'm getting depressed over something simple and that depresses me even more.


Storyhours.


I miss writing them and there is a new thread about them.  Everytime I see one of these I get stressed out about it.

I need a head shrinker so very badly.


----------



## Mycanid

Go, go, go Mega! You can do it! Write up those story hours!


----------



## Aeson

Can we have link to the website?


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Can we have link to the website?





vermontpoledancing.com


----------



## Aeson

I've always liked you.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow. It's actually pleasantly cool weather down here in L.A. today!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've always liked you.




I have always liked you too.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yeah it's been nice and cool in So. Cal the last couple days supposed to rain today where I am but that doesn't seem all that likely.  

Everytime I see Galeros has the latest post I come rushing in here waiting to see what the newest craziness will be.  I'm rarely disappointed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Everytime I see Galeros has the latest post I come rushing in here waiting to see what the newest craziness will be.  I'm rarely disappointed.




Hooray!  

I am important for boots!


----------



## Bloosquig

Yes, my boots would be horrible without your help and guidance.


----------



## Dog Moon

I like you.

The cool thing about that on a messageboard is that without saying a name, everyone who reads that will be like, 'cool, Dog Moon likes me'.  Maybe I do, maybe I don't.  Maybe I mean Galeros only or maybe I mean Aeson only.  Maybe I mean everybody.  But without knowing who I'm speaking of, everyone will believe I mean them.


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hooray!
> 
> I am important for boots!




Awww, too bad I don't own any boots.


----------



## Mycanid

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7QZ0eZ196SM


----------



## Mycanid

Hee hee! I'm such a sucker for this kinda stuff!


----------



## megamania

Oooooh weeeee Oh!
What did I sow
Oooooh weeeee Oh!
If only I had said No!



how goes it?


----------



## Mycanid

Not bad mega


----------



## Mycanid

and yerself?


----------



## megamania

Bored and getting cold.


Trying not to run the heat still.  Set at 52 but wife sneaks in and resets it to 60.


Maybe she should get a second job to pay for heating fuel.  3.05 a gallon and rising.  From Nov 1 to March 1 last year we went through over 800 gallons.... and it was a mild winter.  I am so screwed.

Makes me wish I lived in southern Cali.


----------



## megamania

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not bad mega






Only you and Fru seem to never have a bad day..... MerrikB also......

I need to learn to be more positive but the world is so negative......


----------



## megamania

Starting to cough regularly.   Time to go upstairs and wrap myself in a blanket.   Later.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've always liked you.





			
				Galeros said:
			
		

> I have always liked you too.





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I like you.
> 
> The cool thing about that on a messageboard is that without saying a name, everyone who reads that will be like, 'cool, Dog Moon likes me'.  Maybe I do, maybe I don't.  Maybe I mean Galeros only or maybe I mean Aeson only.  Maybe I mean everybody.  But without knowing who I'm speaking of, everyone will believe I mean them.



Ugh, I hate that guy.

That other guy is alright, I suppose.

Don't even get me started on the other, other guy!


Please note.  Comment order does not correlate to quoting order.  You all know which one of you I'm talking about.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Oooooh weeeee Oh!



weeee Oh!

I think I wanna know ya, know ya!


----------



## Aeson

Look at that. The froggy has 5000 posts.


----------



## hafrogman

Wow, I didn't even notice.

Of course, now I don't.

Now I have 5001: A Frog-oddysey.


----------



## Bloosquig

Grats frogger.


----------



## hafrogman

I will not ruin my post count.
I will not ruin my post count.
I will not ruin my post count.


			
				Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Grats frogger.



Thanks.  

...

Doh!


----------



## Wereserpent

Gratz to the frogslick on hitting 5k stsop<


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Only you and Fru seem to never have a bad day..... MerrikB also......
> 
> I need to learn to be more positive but the world is so negative......




Oh ... I have my share of "bad days" Mega ...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> Look at that. The froggy has 5000 posts.




Congrats Hafrog 

You'll be leaving me in the dust sooner than you think!

Viva la Amphibian!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Only you and Fru seem to never have a bad day..... MerrikB also......



I have my share of bad days.




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> I need to learn to be more positive but the world is so negative......



The world is only as negative as you make it. It's the domino affect, change yourself, and your little corner of the world has the chance to change too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I will not ruin my post count.
> I will not ruin my post count.
> I will not ruin my post count.Thanks.
> 
> ...
> 
> Doh!



Did you just soil your post count?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Congrats Hafrog
> 
> You'll be leaving me in the dust sooner than you think!
> 
> Viva la Amphibian!



I dunno, I've been slacking off lately.

...

And I keep holding out hope that one day I'll find a woman to take me away from all this.  But it probably wouldn't change much since I post from work all the time.  Maybe I will overtake the fungus.  Especially since the new 'no flurry of posts' edicts.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did you just soil your post count?



*sigh*  Yes.

Now I must await post No. 6000 . . . and fourth level


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Warlock, I have a question for you.
> 
> When saving a file to make avatar size, what software do you use? I use PS and I think it sucks. I make the image size small and reduce it to 72ppi, and then save it it at like med and it is still always too big! It pisses me off. Am I missing a trick somewhere in there?




That's been my problem as well. I put the file to where it shows 5k but then it's "ballooned" back up to 12k.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or Flushed Away.




Haven't seen that one.


Or Chicken Run.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Yes.
> 
> Now I must await post No. 6000 . . . and fourth level



I've got less than 3k til my next level.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, that is is that cat that gets my love on a daily basis.  That is Fruity, my housecat. My sisters' is Tux:




Looks alot like my cat, Boots. She's got similar white markings and the same grey color fur.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Haven't seen that one.
> 
> 
> Or Chicken Run.



Chicken Run isn't all that great. I saw it, and it was okay for watching once, but never again.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?





Not much.  A friend of mine lent me his copy of "Death of Superman" animated movie.  Sounds nothing like the comicbook but I still want to see it.

Spent much of the weekend watching Season Six of Smallville..... SO MUCH happens in this season!

Looking to run an intro game at the local store to bolster / encourage new gamers.  Simple dungeon but with my twist on it.  The game for World Wide Game day was.... unimaginative.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Chicken Run isn't all that great. I saw it, and it was okay for watching once, but never again.





Chicken Run was okay as you said.

Flushed Away was much better.

Wallace and ....forget the dog's name, I liked those.  They were all done by the same group I believe.


----------



## megamania

Grommet


As soon as I hit Submit I remembered.


At least I didn't think about it constantly until 3am   



Writer's strike sounds annoying.   Some rumors already on how it will effect movies.  TV is already being affected.   


Greedy folks......   almost as bad as "professional" sports


----------



## kenobi65

megamania said:
			
		

> They were all done by the same group I believe.




Yup...Nick Park and Aardman Animations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not much.  A friend of mine lent me his copy of "Death of Superman" animated movie.  Sounds nothing like the comicbook but I still want to see it.



I'm waiting for to come out in High Definition. Comes out February 08 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Wallace and ....forget the dog's name, I liked those.  They were all done by the same group I believe.



Curse of the Wererabbit?  Not even going to bother.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Writer's strike sounds annoying.   Some rumors already on how it will effect movies.  TV is already being affected.
> 
> Greedy folks......   almost as bad as "professional" sports



I don't have to worry about, my shows are pretty much safe for the rest of the season. The only program I am worried about is The Choronicles of Sarah Conner.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dunno, I've been slacking off lately.
> 
> ...
> 
> And I keep holding out hope that one day I'll find a woman to take me away from all this.  But it probably wouldn't change much since I post from work all the time.  Maybe I will overtake the fungus.  *Especially since the new 'no flurry of posts' edicts.*




Yeah ... kinda took the wind out of my sails a little.  :\ 

I honestly don't even try to keep up with the hive any more....

Ah well. It is still nice to come in here and say hello to folks when I get the chance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... kinda took the wind out of my sails a little.  :\
> 
> I honestly don't even try to keep up with the hive any more....
> 
> Ah well. It is still nice to come in here and say hello to folks when I get the chance.



As I'm pretty busy between working on my campaign setting, spending time with my family, my GF and her kids and my sister & my nephew, thats pretty much my stance on it as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, what are you doing here at this hour Myc?


----------



## Mycanid

Good morning lads and lasses!   

Hah!

Take THAT Hafrog!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Good morning lads and lasses!
> 
> Hah!
> 
> Take THAT Hafrog!



Curse you, Fungus!  Curse you!

*shakes fists*


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Curse of the Wererabbit?  Not even going to bother.





My kids loved it.   It has some humorous moments.  Not one I will buy however.


----------



## megamania

I am beginning to think we need Bront to change the title of this thread to the Quiet Mind.


Hive suggests constant activity done under one cause / reason.    Too quiet.  Too sporadic.


----------



## megamania

Anyone thinking about Thanksgiving yet?   Family?   Events?


We are looking at celebrating Thankgiving at a friend's house on Saturday.  Both my family and the outlaws seem broken up and unwanting to associate with each other on any scale larger than 1 on 1.  For some that is even hard.

I am hoping to run a game Friday Night there.  I need to work on it however or else it won't happen.  Too chilly at the computer to spend much time here anymore.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Anyone thinking about Thanksgiving yet?   Family?   Events?



Thanksgiving?





Well, apparently my parents will be coming in from Minnesota for the holiday.  Which means I lose my bed for a week, unless I can kick my deadbeat roomie out by then and reclaim her room.

Then on the day in question, off to my brother-in-law's grandmother's house for The Meal (tm) because my sister is invited through her husband, my parents through her, and me because. . . . I have nowhere else to go because nobody loves me.

Some time soon plans will begin for my friends' traditional New Thanksmas celebration.  Because who needs three parties when one will do?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Hive suggests constant activity done under one cause / reason.    Too quiet.  Too sporadic.



I always assumed it was more because of a unity of purpose.  When nobody's here we ALL don't feel like talking. . . so we don't.  When only one person is here, we ALL feel like ostracizing that one person.  It's an intentional snubbing.

Hello. . . ?

Wait, am *I* alone now?

....damn.


----------



## megamania

...in the end are we not all alone?


----------



## megamania

I'm still looking for something.


What that something is I'm not sure.


purpose?  joy?  salvation?  reassurance?  a fling?  I really don't know.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I always assumed it was more because of a unity of purpose.  When nobody's here we ALL don't feel like talking. . . so we don't.  When only one person is here, we ALL feel like ostracizing that one person.  It's an intentional snubbing.
> 
> Hello. . . ?
> 
> Wait, am *I* alone now?
> 
> ....damn.





sorry.... checked out 4e section where I am unwanted (said too many nasty things in frustration....not really meaning any of them).


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> ...in the end are we not all alone?



We live as we die?

Damn rivets.




...... This cultural reference has been brought to you by the letter H and D, the number 1902, a grant from the J. Conrad foundation, my accursed senior AP English class, and generous donations from hivers like you.


----------



## megamania

How does one find out if one is on an "ignore" list?


Can't help but think I am on some due to my comments involving the cancellation of Dungeons and dragons while being replaced by DI.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> sorry.... checked out 4e section where I am unwanted (said too many nasty things in frustration....not really meaning any of them).



Well, I find that even without having said anything about 4e, I read but never find reason to say much.

I have adopted a 'wait and see' approach.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ...... This cultural reference has been brought to you by the letter H and D, the number 1902, a grant from the J. Conrad foundation, my accursed senior AP English class, and generous donations from hivers like you.





Is that where my 25 dollars went?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> How does one find out if one is on an "ignore" list?
> 
> 
> Can't help but think I am on some due to my comments involving the cancellation of Dungeons and dragons while being replaced by DI.



I don't think you're supposed to know when you're on an ignore list.  It makes sense if you view it as a tool to block the truly offensive, as opposed to people you're just tired of.  You wouldn't want someone to know they were being ignored as they might try for retribution of some kind, or use the knowledge to take shots at you while you couldn't see, etc.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I find that even without having said anything about 4e, I read but never find reason to say much.
> 
> I have adopted a 'wait and see' approach.





In general I agree but I really miss my two magazines and I took it very personally to cancel those and replace it with something I can't access readily.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> sorry.... checked out 4e section where I am unwanted (said too many nasty things in frustration....not really meaning any of them).




Told them that 4e sucks and you'll never, EVER switch from 3.5 and someone took it the wrong way?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't think you're supposed to know when you're on an ignore list.  It makes sense if you view it as a tool to block the truly offensive, as opposed to people you're just tired of.  You wouldn't want someone to know they were being ignored as they might try for retribution of some kind, or use the knowledge to take shots at you while you couldn't see, etc.





oh.


I just wanted to apoligize for my rash comments

and say I know where they live.  and their families.   and even their pets.....  

just kiddin'


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that where my 25 dollars went?



No, that I picked out of your wallet when I was going around collecting for Mycanid's Christmas present.  We're going to get him an inflatable doll and hide it in his cell without telling him.  It'll be a riot.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Anyone thinking about Thanksgiving yet?   Family?   Events?




Working. I presume my sis will cook dinner as usual. Just hope I can watch football..... 

But will probably suffer from the same disease as before Sleepitisfromeatingtoomuchturkeyandstuff......


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Told them that 4e sucks and you'll never, EVER switch from 3.5 and someone took it the wrong way?






its not what you say but HOW one says it.


I've said it before and I'll say it again-

I miss my magazines

Hate DI since my computer can't handle the site

Now have 2000+ dollars in books / adventures that are "out of date"


Kinda personal


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> How does one find out if one is on an "ignore" list?
> 
> 
> Can't help but think I am on some due to my comments involving the cancellation of Dungeons and dragons while being replaced by DI.




Post a thread and ask if you're on people's ignore lists?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I find that even without having said anything about 4e, I read but never find reason to say much.
> 
> I have adopted a 'wait and see' approach.




One or two of my friends say they'll pick up the core books and thumb thru them.... From what it sounded like, they did the same thing with 3e and it went from there....


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, that I picked out of your wallet when I was going around collecting for Mycanid's Christmas present.  We're going to get him an inflatable doll and hide it in his cell without telling him.  It'll be a riot.





John Critchon's inflatible sheep is for sale........


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Post a thread and ask if you're on people's ignore lists?





LOL   Ask about a site they won't even see....LOL



hurmmmm..... ah.... no.   I don't think so.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One or two of my friends say they'll pick up the core books and thumb thru them.... From what it sounded like, they did the same thing with 3e and it went from there....





Thats my plan if only to be able to convert 4e good stuff to 3.5 to use and run.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> its not what you say but HOW one says it.
> 
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again-
> 
> I miss my magazines
> 
> Hate DI since my computer can't handle the site
> 
> Now have 2000+ dollars in books / adventures that are "out of date"
> 
> 
> Kinda personal





Ditto

Haven't bothered 

Only out of date if you let them be out of date....

and.... DITTO


----------



## megamania

ack!


Its 3.

I gota go.


cya guys at some time.

Take it e-z

have fun

don't run with scissors in your hands


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> John Critchon's inflatible sheep is for sale........




Damn. Too bad our sheep jokes in our gaming group are so out of style...... Although I still sneak one in on Bill once in a while.... (he was the target of all of the jokes)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> LOL   Ask about a site they won't even see....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> hurmmmm..... ah.... no.   I don't think so.





Heh. I think someone did that awhile back over on Meta.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Thats my plan if only to be able to convert 4e good stuff to 3.5 to use and run.




I probably won't get them unless they want to switch over.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> ack!
> 
> 
> Its 3.
> 
> I gota go.
> 
> 
> cya guys at some time.
> 
> Take it e-z
> 
> have fun
> 
> don't run with scissors in your hands




You're only allowed if your name is Weird Al Yankovic.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> In general I agree but I really miss my two magazines and I took it very personally to cancel those and replace it with something I can't access readily.



I guess I can't really commiserate.  I'd let my subscription lapse just a month or so before the announcement came out.  I used to really enjoy my Dragon, until I finally realized that I wasn't ever actually using any of the stuff in the magazine.

Ah well.  Time to get Mega a new hobby.  Everyone chip in for a subscription to . . . Field and Stream?  Lowrider?  Wizard?


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're only allowed if your name is Weird Al Yankovic.



I went to see him last month.  Good show.


----------



## kenobi65

megamania said:
			
		

> John Critchon's inflatible sheep is for sale........




I used to have a pair of inflatable sheep.  They were a gag gift, from my bachelor party (which was held up at the renaissance faire where I used to work on my summer weekends).  Very silly; my favorite part was that they had long eyelashes, lipstick, and Marilyn Monroe-style beauty marks. 

Thanksgiving, eh?  Well, my wife's family is here in town; my family is up in Wisconsin.  We alternate every other year, whether we stay here, or go up there; this year, we're supposed to be here.  I don't think any formal plans have been made yet...when my wife called her sister last week to ask, "what do you want to do for Thanksgiving?", my sister-in-law said, "I want to go help feed the homeless."  (She's a well-meaning whackjob.)  So, I still don't know exactly what we're doing, other than the fact that I want to watch the Packer game (which, fortunately, is the first game of the day).


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> ...when my wife called her sister last week to ask, "what do you want to do for Thanksgiving?", my sister-in-law said, "I want to go help feed the homeless."  (She's a well-meaning whackjob.)



I did this one year, it wasn't to much effort, and it gives you a sense of doing good for the world.

That is "I did this" if by "this" she's a _'going to cook and prepare food for a homeless shelter'_ kind of "well-meaning whackjob". . . and not the _'kill and butcher your wife in a real effort to feed the homeless'_ kind of "well-meaning whackjob"


----------



## Mycanid

Okay Hafrog .... I heard that.   

And my! What a simply GLORIOUS afternoon it is here!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay Hafrog .... I heard that.   [/img]



What?  I distinctly remember you saying that


			
				Mycanid said:
			
		

> I honestly don't even try to keep up with the hive any more....




Were you lying?  *gasp*


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Some time soon plans will begin for my friends' traditional New Thanksmas celebration.  Because who needs three parties when one will do?


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, we sort of separated out Halloween and threw in New Year's, but same principal.

...

Less chainsaws.


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I did this one year, it wasn't to much effort, and it gives you a sense of doing good for the world.
> 
> That is "I did this" if by "this" she's a _'going to cook and prepare food for a homeless shelter'_ kind of "well-meaning whackjob". . . and not the _'kill and butcher your wife in a real effort to feed the homeless'_ kind of "well-meaning whackjob"




I think what I meant is that Thanksgiving is a pretty big deal for my wife's family; it's one of their major get-together holidays.  And, this out-of-left-field idea is pretty much par for the course from my sister-in-law.

My sister-in-law is fairly obsessed with responsibility, and doing things for the greater good....she has an exceptionally hard time with just relaxing or doing something because it's fun; she always feels like she should be doing something more meaningful.  And, she has no problem with imposing this kind of thing on the rest of the family; I've known her for 18 years now, and I know that she is simply not capable of understanding how other people could have different, legitimate priorities than she does.

Is helping to feed the hungry a good thing?  Certainly.  Do I think she's being appropriate in this case?  Probably not.  You see, it's not just "I want to go feed the homeless"; it's "I think we should *all* go spend our Thanksgiving feeding the homeless."  (And, I should point out, she has a 7-year-old, and 2-year-old twins; I see this going over *real* well.)


----------



## Wereserpent

I like chocolate milk.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I ... a lot of words . . . well.)



TLDR

Okay, not really.      I did read it.  But just so you know for future reference, the entire point of my post was to aim for the chopping up your wife "whackjob" joke.  It was a cute image in my head.  Imagine your sister in law plus hockey mask and chainsaw from above.

Wife: What do you want to do for Thanksgiving.
Sister-in-Law: Feed the homeless.
W: Oh, that's nice.
SiL: Feed YOU to the homeless!  *VRRRRRRRRR*



 

I understand your reasons for wanting to relax on your holiday, you needn't justify them to me.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like chocolate milk.



Who doesn't?

Well, beside those vegans, or lactose-intolerants, or chocolate alergens. . . I feel like I've had this conversation before.  Deja-Hivu?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good afternoon hivers. Beatiful Day!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> afternoon hivers. Day!



Heigh-ho, Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heigh-ho, Fru!



Heigh-ho hafrog! Having another bad day?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heigh-ho hafrog! Having another bad day?



Just a day, like any other.

The trivia night drama continues, though.  I phoned today at 12:00 to make my reservation again, only to be told that they had all their reservations that they would take tonight.  I think they open at 10:00, it might even be 11:00.  So in two hours, they have given away all the tables they are willing to commit.

But here's the best part.  I was told that if I come in at 7:00 I could just grab an open table.  If you recall, last week, I was told that if I had a reservation I had to show up at 7:00 to hold it.

So now my options are: Call in reservation, show up at 7:00, be assigned a table.  Or don't call in, show up at 7:00, pick a table.

...

Sometimes I worry about the fate of the world.

Not so much annoyed this week as bemused.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The trivia night drama continues, though.  I phoned today at 12:00 to make my reservation again, only to be told that they had all their reservations that they would take tonight.  I think they open at 10:00, it might even be 11:00.  So in two hours, they have given away all the tables they are willing to commit.
> 
> But here's the best part.  I was told that if I come in at 7:00 I could just grab an open table.  If you recall, last week, I was told that if I had a reservation I had to show up at 7:00 to hold it.



Jackasses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sometimes I worry about the fate of the world.



Well, if Nostradamus is right then on Dec. 22 2012 the world will go to hell in a handbasket. Won't have to worry too much past that day.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if Nostradamus is right then on Dec. 22 2012 the world will go to hell in a handbasket. Won't have to worry too much past that day.



You'll have to forgive me if I don't really trust him on this one.  Not much he's said has come true so far.

Unless you count all the stuff that he never said that people attributed to him after the events in question had already occurred.

/skeptic


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You'll have to forgive me if I don't really trust him on this one.  Not much he's said has come true so far.
> 
> Unless you count all the stuff that he never said that people attributed to him after the events in question had already occurred.
> 
> /skeptic



No worries, I'm a skeptic too.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No worries, I'm a skeptic too.



Yeah, I didn't really get the impression that you were working on your five-year plan, as it were.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't really get the impression that you were working on your five-year plan, as it were.



RIMMER: Lister, you are a nothing.

LISTER: I'm not a nothing! I've got me plan.

RIMMER: What's that, the plan to be the slobbiest entity in the entire universe?

LISTER: No. Me five-year plan. You see, I'm going to do two more trips. And I've been saving up all me pay...

RIMMER: Since when?

LISTER: Since always. That's why I never buy any soap or deodorant or socks or anything like that, you know. Anyway, I'm going to buy meself a little farm on Fiji. And I'm going to get a sheep and a cow, and breed horses.

RIMMER: With a sheep and a cow?

LISTER: No, with horses and horses.

RIMMER: On Fiji?

LISTER: Yeah! The prices there are unbelievable.

RIMMER: Yes, because they had a volcanic eruption and now most of Fiji's three feet below sea level!

LISTER: It's only three feet. They can wade. That's why the animals are gonna hafta be quite tall.

RIMMER: Nice plan, Lister. Excellent plan! Brilliant plan, Lister! What about the sheep? What are you going to do, buy them water-wings? Fit them with stilts? Better still, you could cross-breed them with dolphins and have leaping mutton. (Gesturing with his pen to represent a woolly dolphin leaping out of the water) Baa, splash, baa, splash.

LISTER: You can get a drainage grant these days.

RIMMER: Why bother, Lister? You could be the first man to produce wet-look knitwear.

LISTER: Look, this is why I never ever said anything to you, 'cause I knew you'd say something like this.

RIMMER: Lister, you've got the brain of a cheese sandwich. (Miming a swimmer and putting on a Mummerset voice) "Mornin', Farmer Lister! I'm just poppin' down to the shops in my submarine. Can I buy you anything?"

----------------------------------


----------



## hafrogman

Good show.


LISTER: She was part of me plan.

HOLLY: What?

LISTER: I never told her, but she was going to be part of the plan, and come and live on Fiji with me and ride the horses.

HOLLY: Well, I suppose she won't do much good to you now.  Unless it snows and you need something to grit the path with.


/paraphrased


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good show.
> 
> 
> LISTER: She was part of me plan.
> 
> HOLLY: What?
> 
> LISTER: I never told her, but she was going to be part of the plan, and come and live on Fiji with me and ride the horses.
> 
> HOLLY: Well, I suppose she won't do much good to you now.  Unless it snows and you need something to grit the path with.
> 
> 
> /paraphrased



Pretty damn close: 


LISTER: Three million years?! (Pause) I've still got that library book. And what about Krissie? What about Krissie Kochanski?

HOLLY: She's dead, Dave.

LISTER: Oh, hey!

HOLLY: I don't suppose it's any consolation, but if she were still alive, the age difference would be insurmountable.

LISTER: She was part of me plan. I never got round to telling her, but she was going to come with me to Fiji. She was going to wear a white dress and ride the horses and I was going to take care of everything else. It was me plan. I planned it.

HOLLY: Well, she won't be much use to you on Fiji now. Not unless it snows and you need something to grit the path with.

LISTER: Holly!

HOLLY: Sorry. I'm sorry about that. I've been on my own for three million years, and I'm just used to saying what I think. I think I've gone a bit peculiar, to tell you the truth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

If it weren't for a good friend of mine I wouldn't be the huge MASH fan that I am or even know about Red Dwarf.


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But just so you know for future reference, the entire point of my post was to aim for the chopping up your wife "whackjob" joke.




Yeah, I know.  As you can tell, my wacky sister-in-law is the source of much amusement / frustration in my household; I started venting.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good afternoon hivers. Beautiful Day!




Hah! See? 

Hee hee ... okay ... I have carried on and ranted enough on this for now.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You'll have to forgive me if I don't really trust him on this one.  Not much he's said has come true so far.
> 
> Unless you count all the stuff that he never said that people attributed to him after the events in question had already occurred.
> 
> /skeptic






I wouldn't go so far as to say nothing of his has come true.   However, there is a large group that "forces" his predictions which sucks.

Much of the lead up to 2012 has already happened.   If I hadn't packed my books I could pull out specific examples.

The middle east, the president(s), the weather, the environment in general.....  the rebellion of children....   its there.

I'm trying to remember Edgar Cayce's stuff.  His is easier to look at since it wasn't purposely hidden in riddles.

He suggested a lot of crap is just around the corner also.


----------



## megamania

I don't feel too well and it appears no one is here so- I'm off and away.


----------



## Mycanid

Just checking in before turning in....

G'night my good sir Mega. 

And g'night hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Just checking in before turning in....
> 
> G'night my good sir Mega.
> 
> And g'night hive!



Morning, again.


----------



## Blackrat

Heya froggy. How's hanging?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> How's hanging?



 I would imagine that it's extremely unpleasant, but I've never tried it myself.


			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> How's *IT* hanging?



FTFY.

It's not really, I'm sitting in a chair and it's propped up against one leg.


			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> How are you?



FTFY, again.

I'm doing alright I suppose.  Work.  Not ready for Thanksgiving.

How are you doing?


----------



## Blackrat

Yes, that is exactly what I meant  . Now all you need to decide is which part  . I'm fine. Just got home from work. One of these rare days I was only 8 hours at work.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yes, that is exactly what I meant  . Now all you need to decide is which part  . I'm fine. Just got home from work. One of these rare days I was only 8 hours at work.



I knew that's what you meant.  I'm a mindreader like that.

Congratulations on the eight hour workday.  I have seven left, I just got here.


----------



## megamania

!
!
!
!
 

I'm just hangin'.... draggin' even.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> !
> !
> !
> !
> 
> 
> I'm just hangin'.... draggin' even.



After two big cups of coffee, I'm *perked*.

Oh, and good afternoon hivers.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm just hangin'.... draggin' even.



Braggart.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> After two big cups of coffee, I'm *perked*.
> 
> Oh, and good afternoon hivers.



Hey Fru, how's tricks?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey Fru, how's tricks?



Had a couple of kinky dreams last night. Tricksy is fine though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how did your game thing go last night hafrog?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how did your game thing go last night hafrog?



Bah, third place.  

Plus our favorite waitress is quitting to go to school for dermatology.  I gave her a goodbye tip, and wished her luck, but it's going to be depressing having to train her replacement.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bah, third place.








If you aren't first, you're last.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Plus our favorite waitress is quitting to go to school for dermatology.  I gave her a goodbye tip, and wished her luck, but it's going to be depressing having to train her replacement.



Them's the breaks. Its hard breaking in a new waitress, this I know.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you aren't first, you're last.



Well in this case it's more of a if you're not first OR second place, you're next to last.  Because 1st, 2nd and last place all get prizes.  Okay, last is a boobie prize, but 1st and 2nd net you gift certificates, so 3rd is bupkiss.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who doesn't?
> 
> Well, beside those vegans, or lactose-intolerants, or chocolate alergens. . . I feel like I've had this conversation before.  Deja-Hivu?




I'm lactose intolerant but I still like chocolate milk. It just means that if I have too much, to the bathroom I go...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If it weren't for a good friend of mine I wouldn't be the huge MASH fan that I am or even know about Red Dwarf.




Mom usually watches the whole 2 hr block they show of MASH. I don't mind it but I can't take that much at any one sitting.

Now, when I'm off work during the week, I've watched the 2 hr block of JAG on USA that starts at 7AM. 

I'd sleep in but get woke up with the sister's alarm and the kids getting ready for school.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you aren't first, you're last.







Good movie. And I'm NOT a nascar fan.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well in this case it's more of a if you're not first OR second place, you're next to last.  Because 1st, 2nd and last place all get prizes.  Okay, last is a *boobie* prize, but 1st and 2nd net you gift certificates, so 3rd is bupkiss.





If it's a BOOB prize, then why complain?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Good movie. And I'm NOT a nascar fan.



Hell, I'm not a fan of racing in any form, but I *love* Talladega Nights. Watched the DVD over the weekend with the GF.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mom usually watches the whole 2 hr block they show of MASH. I don't mind it but I can't take that much at any one sitting.
> 
> Now, when I'm off work during the week, I've watched the 2 hr block of JAG on USA that starts at 7AM.
> 
> I'd sleep in but get woke up with the sister's alarm and the kids getting ready for school.



Before I got romantically involved I used to set a large block of the weekend aside to watch MASH. Anymore though, the most I can watch at one time is a 4 hour block, which is about ten episodes.

I used to watch JAG, but it fell out of my radar due to my lack of interest in it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in this case it's more of a if you're not first OR second place, you're next to last. Because 1st, 2nd and last place all get prizes. Okay, last is a boobie prize, but 1st and 2nd net you gift certificates, so 3rd is bupkiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a BOOB prize, then why complain?
Click to expand...


 Didn't notice that. The appropriate spelling is booby.


----------



## Bront

Yay!

Leveling in PbPs is fun.  Now my 9th level (from first in PbP) Rogue/Ranger/Horizon Walker needs to figure out if he's taking Leadership or not.


----------



## megamania

Your War Marshal would have been about 7 or 8th level now in my Chaos Effect PbP if things didn't go sour for me that summer.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Before I got romantically involved I used to set a large block of the weekend aside to watch MASH. Anymore though, the most I can watch at one time is a 4 hour block, which is about ten episodes.
> 
> I used to watch JAG, but it fell out of my radar due to my lack of interest in it.





Except for watching Indiania Jones, Star Wars or Lord of the Rings, I couldn't sit in front of a TV that long.   3 hours in my max and it is either a really long movie or I'm doing something else also (draw, design a dungeon or paint figures)


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hell, I'm not a fan of racing in any form, but I *love* Talladega Nights. Watched the DVD over the weekend with the GF.





am I the only person whom absolutely hates that movie?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Had a couple of kinky dreams last night. Tricksy is fine though.





dirty dog.


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> am I the only person whom absolutely hates that movie?



Nope.

I hate Nascar and Will Farrell is overrated.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> I hate Nascar and Will Farrell is overrated.





Ditto and ditto.


Except for ELF I can't stand him and even then, once a year is my limit.


----------



## megamania

anything new?


----------



## megamania

night time.


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> anything new?



Not really.  Just kinda ho-hum lately.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Your War Marshal would have been about 7 or 8th level now in my Chaos Effect PbP if things didn't go sour for me that summer.



You mean Darian?  Probably higher than that.  I started this character afterward.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> am I the only person whom absolutely hates that movie?





			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> I hate Nascar and Will Farrell is overrated.



Put me in there too, though I've never seen it, the "highlights" don't make me want to see it.

Farrell is good, IF he's involved in something that's not entirely his.  If he's written it, it's not great.  Saw Stranger Than Fiction yesterday, it was pretty good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm not a huge Will Ferrell fan. There are only a handful of his movies I like, and I an't touchin' Blades of Glory even with a 10' pole. 

I am looking forward to Land of The Lost though.


----------



## Bront

Blades of Glory looks ok.  Better than Taladega Nights, but I wouldn't have high expectations for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Blades of Glory looks ok.  Better than Taladega Nights, but I wouldn't have high expectations for it.



I'm not sure about that. There is a very slim chance that if I get bored to tears one night and the movie is on one of our premium channels that I'll watch it. Maybe.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> am I the only person whom absolutely hates that movie?



I dunno.  Would it be fair to say that I hate the movie when I've never seen it?  I just personally loathe Will Ferrel. . . on a deeply viceral level.  So I completely boycott movies where he stars and become severely disenchanted when he shows up in a minor role (like the Producers).

I'm not quite sure why I have such a strong negative reaction, there's got to be more to it than the fact that I find him painfully unfunny.  Many people are unfunny, yet I tolerate them.  With him it's a much more personal hatred.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Afternoon hivers! How is everyone today?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon hivers! How is everyone today?



Absent.


----------



## Raylis

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm not a huge Will Ferrell fan. There are only a handful of his movies I like, and I an't touchin' Blades of Glory even with a 10' pole.
> 
> I am looking forward to Land of The Lost though.





Land of the Lost as in "Kids and their dad fall down an earthquake chasm into an unknown prehistoric jungle with cavepeople" 

Or Land of the Lost as in something totally different?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Absent.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Raylis said:
			
		

> Land of the Lost as in "Kids and their dad fall down an earthquake chasm into an unknown prehistoric jungle with cavepeople"
> 
> Or Land of the Lost as in something totally different?



The former.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



Am I wrong?

Nobody's here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Am I wrong?
> 
> Nobody's here.



I'm here. I think.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm here. I think.



You're deluding yourself.

Or you're nobody.

Or both.

 

I know I'm not here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You're deluding yourself.
> 
> Or you're nobody.
> 
> Or both.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not here.



Mikey: Oh, bummer. Nothing exciting ever happens around here anyway. Who needs the Goondocks? Who needs this house? I can't wait to get outta here. (Picks up a copy of MAD magazine and begins thumbing through) 

Brand: Really? 

Mikey: Nah, I was just trying to delate myself. No, no...y'know, um, uh, dic..dictate myself. 

Brand: That's delude yourself, dummy. 

Mikey: That's what I said. (He jumps onto Brand's chest, pushing the weights down on top of Brand.) Thanks, Brand.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mikey: Oh, bummer. Nothing exciting ever happens around here anyway. Who needs the Goondocks? Who needs this house? I can't wait to get outta here. (Picks up a copy of MAD magazine and begins thumbing through)
> 
> Brand: Really?
> 
> Mikey: Nah, I was just trying to delate myself. No, no...y'know, um, uh, dic..dictate myself.
> 
> Brand: That's delude yourself, dummy.
> 
> Mikey: That's what I said. (He jumps onto Brand's chest, pushing the weights down on top of Brand.) Thanks, Brand.



you have out-obscure referenced me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> you have out-obscure referenced me.



I win!   

Its from The Goonies.


----------



## Bront

I highly recomend not spitting listerine out your nose.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I highly recomend not spitting listerine out your nose.



How did it happen?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I win!
> 
> Its from The Goonies.



Goonies never say die!


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> I highly recomend not spitting listerine out your nose.



Ooh, thanks for the safety tip.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Goonies never say die!








Hey you guys!


----------



## Bront

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ooh, thanks for the safety tip.



My pleasure (sorta)


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I win!
> 
> Its from The Goonies.



Well, that would explain that.  Never seen it.


----------



## hafrogman

Bront said:
			
		

> I highly recomend not spitting listerine out your nose.



And now we know.  And knowing, is half the battle.

The other half is apparently having sufficient nasal control whilst utilizing Listerine.


----------



## kenobi65

Bront said:
			
		

> I highly recomend not spitting listerine out your nose.




Though, I'd bet that daily Listerine-snorting would be a good way to prevent nasal infections.


----------



## megamania

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Though, I'd bet that daily Listerine-snorting would be a good way to prevent nasal infections.






AAAARRRRGH the pain!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mikey: Oh, bummer. Nothing exciting ever happens around here anyway. Who needs the Goondocks? Who needs this house? I can't wait to get outta here. (Picks up a copy of MAD magazine and begins thumbing through)
> 
> Brand: Really?
> 
> Mikey: Nah, I was just trying to delate myself. No, no...y'know, um, uh, dic..dictate myself.
> 
> Brand: That's delude yourself, dummy.
> 
> Mikey: That's what I said. (He jumps onto Brand's chest, pushing the weights down on top of Brand.) Thanks, Brand.





buggers!  I know that one.


Did you know they were considering making the Goonies into a play?  Crazy idea but what the hey!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm here. I think.





you think so you are.


Are what I'm not sure


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Afternoon hivers! How is everyone today?





when you first asked this I was okay.


Today I wish not to go to work again


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> Did you know they were considering making the Goonies into a play?  Crazy idea but what the hey!



I had heard they were working on an animated series, sort of a Goonies: the Next Generation.  They've been talking with some of the original actors to do the voice work for their now adult characters.


----------



## Bront

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Though, I'd bet that daily Listerine-snorting would be a good way to prevent nasal infections.



Yes, and the resulting bleeding is good for circulation too!


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> I had heard they were working on an animated series, sort of a Goonies: the Next Generation.  They've been talking with some of the original actors to do the voice work for their now adult characters.





Basically they have an open licence to do something but are unsure what to do.  Crazy.    Now I want to see the movie again.


----------



## megamania

Not a lot of activity again.  I'll be in and about for a while.


----------



## Bront

Sorry, Landgrabbing (landgrab.net, lots of fun)


----------



## megamania

Welp.... I'm just chauking and pretending to be a plumber today.   Really need a life....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Hey there, Anybody miss me?


----------



## megamania

allo-  how goes it?   Missed you at Albany.   Life is full and complex for me still....


----------



## megamania

Did some miniature trades today.   Nothing glorious.   Some of my older (and pricer) figures that I never use (thus why I still did it) for a bunch of the new figures that I either don't have or need extras of.


Bored stiff at the store however.   No DnD Gamers.... only video gamers and all 1/2 or less my age.  Average maybe 10 years old.

It really looks like the days of DnD for me are numbered.......


----------



## Mycanid

Well, I am back home finally. Yay!

I was getting very tired of LA....


----------



## megamania

LA is very low on my list of places / cities to visit.


----------



## Bront

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Hey there, Anybody miss me?



Who are you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Who are you?



and why is he making a mess?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> and why is he making a mess?



And who are you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> And who are you?



A skeletal pirate from Astoria, NY.


----------



## Bront

I wonder how well a Brita filter would filter coffee?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I wonder how well a Brita filter would filter coffee?



Not very. It meant to filter water, not coffee.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not very. It meant to filter water, not coffee.



But would it remove the coffee from the water?  Would it just be black water with no taste?  Clear water that tasted like coffee?  These questions need to be answered man!


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> But would it remove the coffee from the water?  Would it just be black water with no taste?  Clear water that tasted like coffee?  These questions need to be answered man!



If your filtered chocolate milk would you get a glass of water and a chocolate bar?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Would it just be black water with no taste?



That would be my best guess.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> If your filtered chocolate milk would you get a glass of water and a chocolate bar?



Its a liquid filter. No solids could come from it.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its a liquid filter. No solids could come from it.



Right.  The chocolate bar would remain in the filter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Right.  The chocolate bar would remain in the filter.



Heckler, you need your head checked.


----------



## Bloosquig

Dang it now I'm curious as to what it would taste like too.    

How much filtering would it take to make coffee or hot chocolate back into regular old water?

Ten times?  a million times?  Thanks a lot Heckler I won't be able to sleep now.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heckler, you need your head checked.



Why, is that where the chocolate bar is?


----------



## Heckler

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Heckler I won't be able to sleep now.



Really, that's a shame.  

I'm off to bed, nighty-night.


----------



## Bront

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Dang it now I'm curious as to what it would taste like too.
> 
> How much filtering would it take to make coffee or hot chocolate back into regular old water?
> 
> Ten times?  a million times?  Thanks a lot Heckler I won't be able to sleep now.



Heckler?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Heckler?



Heckler's been a part of the hive for a while now.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heckler's been a part of the hive for a while now.



I know, but why is he getting credit for my insomnia causes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Why, is that where the chocolate bar is?



 Oya.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I know, but why is he getting credit for my insomnia causes?



Well, Bloos did go to bed, so no worries.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, Bloos did go to bed, so no worries.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

>



Leslie Nielsen!


----------



## Aurora

Hello hive.


----------



## Aeson

A drive by posting.

Hello all.


----------



## hafrogman

LIFE!  Bring my creation to life!  Aha ha ha ha ha ha!  ::mad scientist?::

...

And by "my creation" I mean the hive, despite having absolutely no hand in its creation.

doot d-doo.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> doot d-doo.



Zooty zoot zoot?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Zooty zoot zoot?



Zoot suit?





Riot.




P.S.  Hey!  It worked, awesome!


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Zoot suit?



Nope. An extremely nerdy sci-fi reference   .


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nope. An extremely nerdy sci-fi reference   .



Dang, I'm missing these left and right these days.  *sigh*


My original doot was just supposed to be my innocent whistling.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dang, I'm missing these left and right these days.  *sigh*



That's alright man. You're growing old. It's inevitable to drop out from the world of nerdyness. It's not easy to be hip and cool these days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How are the hivers today?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How are the hivers today?



Obsolete.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Obsolete.   :\



Did the old hafrogman get upgraded?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did the old hafrogman get upgraded?



No, I was replaced with Blackrat 1.0      I'm too old to be nerdy apparently.  I can't keep up with this younger generation and their newfangled Halo 3s and suchforth.

When I was their age we gamed with only eight bits!  And by Jove, we liked it! ... I still like it. . .  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I was replaced with Blackrat 1.0      I'm too old to be nerdy apparently.  I can't keep up with this younger generation and their newfangled Halo 3s and suchforth.
> 
> When I was their age we gamed with only eight bits!  And by Jove, we liked it! ... I still like it. . .  :\



I still play my PS2, so I guess I'm sstill hip.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I was replaced with Blackrat 1.0      I'm too old to be nerdy apparently.  I can't keep up with this younger generation and their newfangled Halo 3s and suchforth.
> 
> When I was their age we gamed with only eight bits!  And by Jove, we liked it! ... I still like it. . .  :\



You need to start listening to Weird Al. That should boost your nerdyness  .


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I still play my PS2, so I guess I'm sstill hip.



Not hip enough.  Your time will come.


_They came for the Commodore 64, and I said nothing, because I was not a brick house.
They came for the Atari, and I said nothing because I didn't like their music.
They came for the retro gamers, and I said nothing because they posessed only two dimensions,
They came for the super gamers, and I said nothing because I had more than 16-bits
They came for the Dreamcast, and I said nothing because Sega sucked
They came for the Playstation, and I said nothing because I had upgraded
Then they came for me. . . and there was nobody left to say anything._


.... with massive apologies to any of the groups listed in the original.  Mmmmm, sacrilicious.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You need to start listening to Weird Al. That should boost your nerdyness  .



Dude, half my friends have that song as the ringtone for when I call them.  I am a king of caucasian nerdiness, amongst all my friends . . . who are all as old and decrepit as I. . . or older.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You need to start listening to Weird Al. That should boost your nerdyness  .



Oh, and I've been listening to Weird 'Al' since Even Worse. . . which just makes me feel even older.   :\

Back before these newfangled Compact Disc things.  We had cassette tapes!



and we liked them.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Dude, half my friends have that song as the ringtone for when I call them.  I am a king of caucasian nerdiness, amongst all my friends . . . who are all as old and decrepit as I. . . or older.



Well it seems you're not lost to the normality yet then. There is still hope  .


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've been listening to Weird 'Al' since Even Worse. . . which just makes me feel even older.   :\
> 
> Back before these newfangled Compact Disc things.  We had cassette tapes!
> 
> 
> 
> and we liked them.



Yes we did. Ah, you're only three years older than me so I can still remember those days too.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yes we did. Ah, you're only three years older than me so I can still remember those days too.



 Yeah, I didn't think you were that much younger, but you started it with the age teasing, so I decided to lash back.  

Whippersnapper.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I didn't think you were that you, but you started it with the age teasing, so I decided to lash back.
> 
> Whippersnapper.



Heh. About the old days and being hip got me thinking about a funny happening few years back. The rap-genre ain't very old here in finland. The first rap-band began in the late 80's and the first seriously-taken bands began around 1998. Now when I was a kid I used to listen to those first bands from 80's that were horrifying ****. Then a few years back one of those bands did a comeback and was HUGE for a short while. It was fun to ask the "Fans" what they thought of this song or that from the bands original casettes and see their faces go "WTF?".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not hip enough.  Your time will come.



I plan on buying an XBow360 in January.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Heh. About the old days and being hip got me thinking about a funny happening few years back. The rap-genre ain't very old here in finland. The first rap-band began in the late 80's and the first seriously-taken bands began around 1998. Now when I was a kid I used to listen to those first bands from 80's that were horrifying ****. Then a few years back one of those bands did a comeback and was HUGE for a short while. It was fun to ask the "Fans" what they thought of this song or that from the bands original casettes and see their faces go "WTF?".



Yeah, it's always sort of funny when somethings "biggest fan" is only really aware of more recent events.  Kind of sad as well though.  How quickly we forget.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've been listening to Weird 'Al' since Even Worse. . . which just makes me feel even older.   :\
> 
> Back before these newfangled Compact Disc things.  We had cassette tapes!
> 
> 
> 
> and we liked them.



Back in '93 I took on of my Weird Al tapes to Hawaii. The room stereo/record/tape player ate my tape.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I plan on buying an XBow360 in January.



Is that a new weapon for 4e?  Because that's not out till May, I thought.

....

Sounds extremely dangerous to your friends as well.  Who needs a crossbow that fires bolts in every direction?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's always sort of funny when somethings "biggest fan" is only really aware of more recent events.  Kind of sad as well though.  How quickly we forget.



I've got the brain of shark. I rarely ever forget anything that isn't tied to to a childhood memory.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is that a new weapon for 4e?  Because that's not out till May, I thought.
> 
> ....
> 
> Sounds extremely dangerous to your friends as well.  Who needs a crossbow that fires bolts in every direction?



I was thinking of posting a reply in the same general idea as this but couldn't think of enough humorous way of saying it. It seems like this time you out-cooled me   .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is that a new weapon for 4e?  Because that's not out till May, I thought.
> 
> ....
> 
> Sounds extremely dangerous to your friends as well.  Who needs a crossbow that fires bolts in every direction?



Whoops, meant to say XBox360.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I was thinking of posting a reply in the same general idea as this but couldn't think of enough humorous way of saying it. It seems like this time you out-cooled me   .



Yeah, the froggys been known to do that.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Back in '93 I took on of my Weird Al tapes to Hawaii. The room stereo/record/tape player ate my tape.



Hmmm. . .


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got the brain of shark. I rarely ever forget anything that isn't tied to to a childhood memory.



You forgot my birthday!  I didn't get a card or nuttin.    

 

Yeah, I, on the other hand, have a brain like a seive.  Who are you people, anways?  Where am I?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . .
> 
> <snip>



Actually the tape was an original, not a copy. Thankfully, the hotel bought me a replacement.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, the froggys been known to do that.



I beg your pardon?  I don't think I've ever outcooled anyone.  Nerdy I may be losing. . . but cool is still a long way off.  I make Steve Urkel look cool.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually the tape was an original, not a copy. Thankfully, the hotel bought me a replacement.



Yeah . . . I just liked the lol-Pretty in Pink reference.

Mmmmm.  Mix tapes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You forgot my birthday!  I didn't get a card or nuttin.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I, on the other hand, have a brain like a seive.  Who are you people, anways?  Where am I?



If you really want me to send you a card and a $10 or $20 gift card, then I'd expect you to do the same for me. So, if next March 20th,you want me to, you are going to have to send me an email with your address. My email is in my vcard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I beg your pardon?  I don't think I've ever outcooled anyone.  Nerdy I may be losing. . . but cool is still a long way off.  I make Steve Urkel look cool.



You have outcooled Aeson. This much I remember.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh, and I've been listening to Weird 'Al' since Even Worse. . . which just makes me feel even older.   :\
> 
> Back before these newfangled Compact Disc things.  We had cassette tapes!
> 
> 
> 
> and we liked them.



Bah!

I been listenin' to Al since the beginning.  I went and saw him on the "Like a Surgeon" tour.  I was in junior high at the time.

Whippersnappers.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah . . . I just liked the lol-Pretty in Pink reference.
> 
> Mmmmm.  Mix tapes.



Mmmmm. Floor pie!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you really want me to send you a card and a $10 or $20 gift card, then I'd expect you to do the same for me. So, if next March 20th,you want me to, you are going to have to send me an email with your address. My email is in my vcard.



Yeah, it was mostly a joke.      I don't expect a card, and certainly not a present.  I'd send you my address for the card, but I'd just end of forgetting to return the favor and dissapoint you.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Bah!
> 
> I been listenin' to Al since the beginning.  I went and saw him on the "Like a Surgeon" tour.  I was in junior high at the time.
> 
> Whippersnappers.



Yeesh, you are old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, it was mostly a joke.      I don't expect a card, and certainly not a present.  I'd send you my address for the card, but I'd just end of forgetting to return the favor and dissapoint you.   :\



Okay, that isn't a problem. Cards are cheap.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You have outcooled Aeson. This much I remember.



Out cooled, or out smoooooothed?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeesh, you are old.



Well, he was born in '68.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Out cooled, or out smoooooothed?



Both.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeesh, you are old.



Then, in high school (which I had to walk to, uphill, in the snow, both ways), those of us who were A-V geeks would play the music for the school dances.  We would play "I Want a New Duck" and laugh at the kids dancing to the intro who didn't realize we were playing Al and not Huey.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Cards are cheap.



Touching moment of friendship. . .

must resist 'yo mamma' joke
must resist 'yo mamma' joke
must resist 'yo mamma' joke


----------



## Blackrat

Well then. Later Froggy, Fru and Heckler. I'm finally heading home after twelve hours of sitting by the computer again  . Goodnight  .


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Both.



By the way, that was smoooooth, with a capital SMOOOOOTH.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well then. Later Froggy, Fru and Heckler. I'm finally heading home after twelve hours of sitting by the computer again  . Goodnight  .



Toodle pipski.

See you laters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Touching moment of friendship. . .
> 
> must resist 'yo mamma' joke
> must resist 'yo mamma' joke
> must resist 'yo mamma' joke



I usually don't get the Yo Momma jokes anyway.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> We would play "I Want a New Duck" and laugh at the kids dancing to the intro who didn't realize we were playing Al and not Huey.



It wasn't until a couple of years ago that I ever heard the original of that song. . . and another few months before I finally figured out what the heck he WAS singing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> By the way, that was smoooooth, with a capital SMOOOOOTH.



We can thank Colonel Potter for that one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It wasn't until a couple of years ago that I ever heard the original of that song. . . and another few months before I finally figured out what the heck he WAS singing.



Next time, google the lyrics.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I usually don't get the Yo Momma jokes anyway.



Well, they're not so much 'jokes' as 'insults'.  Basically the idea is to go back and forth between two people seeing who can insult the other's mother the most.  But sometimes they just get interjected into a conversation as an insulting double entendre.

[sblock=The afformentioned joke and explanation]You say "Cards are cheap", I reply with "Yo mamma's cheap!" implying she is both a) a prostitute and b) not a very high class one.

A proper response would be then need to be forthcoming from you, denigrating MY mother in some fashion, for example suggesting that she was too fat and ugly for anyone to pay her anything.

Repeat until the competition is ended by a right hook.[/sblock]


----------



## Heckler

Well, I just popped in for a minute to annoy you guys.  I'll be back later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [sblock=The afformentioned joke and explanation]You say "Cards are cheap", I reply with "Yo mamma's cheap!" implying she is both a) a prostitute and b) not a very high class one.
> 
> A proper response would be then need to be forthcoming from you, denigrating MY mother in some fashion, for example suggesting that she was too fat and ugly for anyone to pay her anything.
> 
> Repeat until the competition is ended by a right hook.[/sblock]



Ah, that I do understand. I wouldn't get into though. If someone started a Yo Momma cahin with me and likely gave it a hand wave and walk away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, I just popped in for a minute to annoy you guys.  I'll be back later.



Heckler away! 

 


Later dude.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, that I do understand. I wouldn't get into though. If someone started a Yo Momma cahin with me and likely gave it a hand wave and walk away.



If you're feeling civilized, sure that's the way to go.    

The other (fun) option, if they don't know the truth, is to look at them with the most hurt, pained, tragic expression ever.

"My mother is dead."


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Well, I just popped in for a minute to annoy you guys.  I'll be back later.



Bad riddance to good rubbish.

Or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If you're feeling civilized, sure that's the way to go.
> 
> The other (fun) option, if they don't know the truth, is to look at them with the most hurt, pained, tragic expression ever.
> 
> "My mother is dead."



Yaeh, that would put a damper on it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Bad riddance to good rubbish.
> 
> Or something.



It is 'Good riddance'.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is 'Good riddance'.



What a hurtful thing to say about poor Heckler.  I'm going to tell him you said that.

 

Alright Fru, off to lunch.  Talk to you later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What a hurtful thing to say about poor Heckler.  I'm going to tell him you said that.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright Fru, off to lunch.  Talk to you later.



Later frog.


----------



## hafrogman

My back hurts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My back hurts.



You been doing some lifting?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You been doing some lifting?



Yeah.  My parents fly in tonight for Thanksgiving.  I'm giving up my room and had to rearrange some furniture that I'd been doing odd things with for the past few months.  My chest of drawer/desk blocking one side of the bed, and the closet door towel rack.

I'm weird.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah.  My parents fly in tonight for Thanksgiving.  I'm giving up my room and had to rearrange some furniture that I'd been doing odd things with for the past few months.  My chest of drawer/desk blocking one side of the bed, and the closet door towel rack.
> 
> I'm weird.



 I've never asked, but it begs the question; do you work from where you live?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've never asked, but it begs the question; do you work from where you live?



Nah, I work in my company's office in Phoenix.  But I can see where you're going.

It's just that I bought a new computer a while back, but was having trouble transferring files from old to new. . . so they were both set up for a while.  I only have the one desk, so a chest of drawers got put to new duty, since I wasn't using it for anything else.

Then I never got around to taking it apart again after I finally managed the transfer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, I work in my company's office in Phoenix.  But I can see where you're going.
> 
> It's just that I bought a new computer a while back, but was having trouble transferring files from old to new. . . so they were both set up for a while.  I only have the one desk, so a chest of drawers got put to new duty, since I wasn't using it for anything else.
> 
> Then I never got around to taking it apart again after I finally managed the transfer.



Ethernet transfer? or decriped style; cd/dvd?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ethernet transfer? or decriped style; cd/dvd?



I could not for the life of me get ethernet to work.  I got all my network admin friends to help me and they were all stumped.  We tried direct cable, we tried through a router and network, we tried over wireless network.  Nuttin'

I ended up borrowing an external harddrive.  *shrug*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I could not for the life of me get ethernet to work.  I got all my network admin friends to help me and they were all stumped.  We tried direct cable, we tried through a router and network, we tried over wireless network.  Nuttin'



Ouch.




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> I ended up borrowing an external harddrive.  *shrug*



Well that isn't too bad.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well that isn't too bad.



No, not really.  Just annoyed I couldn't get what should have been the simple method to work.

One friend did suggest DVDs. . . since it was going be something in the range of 60 gigs, it would have been a fair number of DVDs.

Then of course there's the fact that the old computer didn't even have a DVD burner, so it would have been a HECK of a lot of CDs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So what are your turkey day plans hafrog? Whats going to be around the table?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Then of course there's the fact that the old computer didn't even have a DVD burner, so it would have been a HECK of a lot of CDs.



Close to a 100 spindle.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what are your turkey day plans hafrog? Whats going to be around the table?



Over the river (the 101) and through the woods (Tempe) to (my sister's husband's) grandmother's house I go.  My family (such of it as exists on this side of the Atlantic) will all be gathered for the first time since perhaps last Christmas.

Hopefully food will be around the table.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Over the river (the 101) and through the woods (Tempe) to (my sister's husband's) grandmother's house I go.  My family (such of it as exists on this side of the Atlantic) will all be gathered for the first time since perhaps last Christmas.
> 
> Hopefully food will be around the table.



Well good luck on everyone getting along.Distance can make the heart grow fonder, but it also spark a tiny flame. And we all know how quickly a fire can grow. I'll say a prayer for your family tonight that you all get together safely and that you'll all get along.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well good luck on everyone getting along.Distance can make the heart grow fonder, but it also spark a tiny flame. And we all know how quickly a fire can grow. I'll say a prayer for your family tonight that you all get together safely and that you'll all get along.



Well, we're a tiny little family.  We have our stress related friction whenever we try and travel together, but I don't think we've ever really gotten into fights over anything even remotely important.

Now when you add in the family from the other side of the pond, then you have enough people for spontaneous combustion.  But just the four of us is tough. . . five if you count my brother-in-law.  Maybe that's the key.  He's still new enough to us that we're on our best behavior around him.    

How about your tryptoriffic feast?  Getting together your feuding clan?  Or just the immediate family.  Speaking of them Hatfields, whatever happened to Kida?  Did she not take to ENWorld. . . or was it just us?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How about your tryptoriffic feast?  Getting together your feuding clan?  Or just the immediate family.  Speaking of them Hatfields, whatever happened to Kida?  Did she not take to ENWorld. . . or was it just us?



My mom, my dad and myself all headed over to my sister's. It'll be fun. I look forward to seeing my nephew and hanging out with my sister new boyfriend. Apparently, he and I have some common interests, and it is rare that my sister finds somebody that has something in common with me. Maybe I can sway him over to gaming side.   


Kida has been extremely busy of late. She should be back on the forums some time next week.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My mom, my dad and myself all headed over to my sister's. It'll be fun. I look forward to seeing my nephew and hanging out with my sister new boyfriend. Apparently, he and I have some common interests, and it is rare that my sister finds somebody that has something in common with me. Maybe I can sway him over to gaming side.



Yesssssss. . . 

Bring him to the Dork Side.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yesssssss. . .
> 
> Bring him to the Dork Side.



The Gray Side. The Sadi KnightsTM.

Sadi Knights is the property of Rob Hughes.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Gray Side Goose. The Sadi Vodka KnightsTM.
> 
> Sadi KnightsGrey Goose is the property a product of Rob Hughes France.





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> The Gray Spruce Side Goose. The Sadi Vodka Airborne KnightsTM.
> 
> Sadi Knights Grey Spruce Goose is the property a product of  Rob Howard Hughes France.




....


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I could not for the life of me get ethernet to work.  I got all my network admin friends to help me and they were all stumped.  We tried direct cable, we tried through a router and network, we tried over wireless network.  Nuttin'




Apparently, your house lacks a connection to the Ethereal Plane.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ....



You just like having fun with words, don't you?


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Apparently, your house lacks a connection to the Ethereal Plane.



Maybe that was my problem.  I should have got myself some Astralnet cable.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You just like having fun with words, don't you?



*shrug*  Guilty.

I enjoy the English language.  I enjoy puns and inuendo and fooling around with words.  I'd enjoy fooling around with women, too, but they won't let me.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Apparently, your house lacks a connection to the Ethereal Plane.





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Maybe that was my problem.  I should have got myself some Astralnet cable.



Damn.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Guilty.
> 
> I enjoy the English language.  I enjoy puns and inuendo and fooling around with words.  I'd enjoy fooling around with women, too, but they won't let me.   :\



I needed a good laugh, thanks.  

EDIT: Okay, I probably shouldn't have laugfhed at your expense. Sorry hafrog.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I needed a good laugh, thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, I probably shouldn't have laugfhed at your expense. Sorry hafrog.



Pfft, don't worry about it.  I laugh at my expense all the time.    






..... but I'm so very alone...so very, very alone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft, don't worry about it.  I laugh at my expense all the time.
> 
> ..... but I'm so very alone...so very, very alone.



Befor Maandy & I got together I felt alone too. But I always fell back on my faith. I knew that if I had enough, the pieces would fall into place. Sometimes it isn't enough. I used to hateful of those that had love. Now, I get a natural high when I see people being intimate. Thats hope, hope for the future. I'm not sure where you stand with faith, but I've got enough for the whole human race.

I'll keep you in my prayers that you find love hafrog.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Befor Maandy & I got together I felt alone too. But I always fell back on my faith. I knew that if I had enough, the pieces would fall into place. Sometimes it isn't enough. I used to hateful of those that had love. Now, I get a natural high when I see people being intimate. Thats hope, hope for the future. I'm not sure where you stand with faith, but I've got enough for the whole human race.
> 
> I'll keep you in my prayers that you find love hafrog.



Well, I keep hope alive.  Luckily I don't actually feel angry that others get to be happy.  I may joke about it, but I'm happy when my friends find someone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I keep hope alive.  Luckily I don't actually feel angry that others get to be happy.  I may joke about it, but I'm happy when my friends find someone.



Well, it is certainly good to keep such a positive attitude.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> am I the only person whom absolutely hates that movie?




It would appear so. 

But then I'm probably the only one who wasn't too thrilled with _Waiting_. The penis-related scenes in the "unrated" version was just TOO MUCH, IMO.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've been up for 25 ½ hours, so I'm off to bed.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pfft, don't worry about it.  I laugh at my expense all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... but I'm so very alone...so very, very alone.




Would you say that you're... Mister Lonely?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been up for 25 ½ hours, so I'm off to bed.





My very first DnD convention I stayed up for 72 hours.  It took me 4 days to recover.  



Needless to say... I would do it again


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I keep hope alive.  Luckily I don't actually feel angry that others get to be happy.  I may joke about it, but I'm happy when my friends find someone.






I go coo-coo for coco puffs........


something like that.

I never wish bad things on others.... even those that may deserve it.  I grumble when its not my turn for good things.   Its my negative karma of the past three life times catching up with me I guess.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Guilty.
> 
> I enjoy the English language.  I enjoy puns and inuendo and fooling around with words.  I'd enjoy fooling around with women, too, but they won't let me.   :\





Been there done that.........   


The few slaps ain't bad.   Its the knee to the groin that sucks......


----------



## megamania

since this is my fourth straight reply I gotta go.  I thought I would share this.  I saw it on my manager's screen saver-


HAPPINESS =  GOALS / EXPECTATIONS


Paraphrased since I forgot the exact word he used to refer to goals in life.   The guy can be a major PITA but sometimes he is okay.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Would you say that you're... Mister Lonely?



Okay, I googled this one, so I don't feel so bad about not getting the reference.  Now we're so hip that we make sly allusions to movies that aren't even out yet?  *sigh*

Anyways, no, I look nothing like Michael Jackson.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Been there done that.........
> 
> 
> The few slaps ain't bad.   Its the knee to the groin that sucks......



Can't say as I've received either.  I generally wait until I'm fairly sure of the response before attempting anything.

But I did once conceive of a contest with my friends whereby you go to a bar, and using only words (no contact) you attempt to get yourself slapped by using the most offensive pickup line that you can invent.  Whoever gets slapped quickest wins.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Anyways, no, I look nothing like Michael Jackson.



Well, thats a relief.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> My very first DnD convention I stayed up for 72 hours.



Three whole days w/o sleep?    

I don't think I could ever do that. The longest I stayed up this year is 32 hours. Anything beyond 25 and I start to feel weak.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, thats a relief.



Well, I suppose it's not a 100% accurate assessment.  I am kinda pasty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> The few slaps ain't bad.   Its the knee to the groin that sucks......



Although, there is nothing quite like the feeling of steel toed kodiak work boot to the groin. 

Ouchie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose it's not a 100% accurate assessment.  I am kinda pasty.



ugh.


----------



## megamania

Are we up?


----------



## megamania

we are we are!



.....now that I'm due to leave......


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Three whole days w/o sleep?
> 
> I don't think I could ever do that. The longest I stayed up this year is 32 hours. Anything beyond 25 and I start to feel weak.





That was about 10 years ago.  I doubt I cound do that at my advanced old age of 38.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Can't say as I've received either.  I generally wait until I'm fairly sure of the response before attempting anything.
> 
> But I did once conceive of a contest with my friends whereby you go to a bar, and using only words (no contact) you attempt to get yourself slapped by using the most offensive pickup line that you can invent.  Whoever gets slapped quickest wins.





If this was CM the things that could be said.......


----------



## megamania

Gotta go.    Have things to get ready before going to work.   Lordy the holidaze drive me crazy.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> we are we are!
> 
> 
> 
> .....now that I'm due to leave......



The youth of the nation?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> If this was CM the things that could be said.......



Heck, if this were CM it could probably be its own thread.



Say, have you ever considered joining the Navy?

... that was my personal best.  Of course the possible responses aren't grandma-friendly, but I expect you could figure them out.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ugh.



Sorry?

You want I should tan more. . . get skin cancer?  Some friend you are!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry?
> 
> You want I should tan more. . . get skin cancer?  Some friend you are!



My fault I misunderstood till just now. I do not wish you to get skin cancer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> we are we are!
> 
> 
> 
> .....now that I'm due to leave......



  Seems to never fail.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My fault I misunderstood till just now. I do not wish you to get skin cancer.



Forgiven.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how goes your work day haforg?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Forgiven.



Well, if you did want a tan, there are artifial ways of getting one. Not that I'd ever fo it though. I've good a nice deep natural tan myself. Comes from walking and biking to and from work during Arizona summers. Thankfully, I am in no danger of getting skin cancer now. I won't bother you with other two cancer worries.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how goes your work day haforg?



It goes much the same as always.  Writing a report I don't really want to, trying to get it out before Thanksgiving.  My parents are in town for the holiday, gonna take them with me to trivia tonight.  We'll see how that goes.

Gave up on the silly reservation system, I'll just show up and see how it goes.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if you did want a tan, there are artifial ways of getting one. Not that I'd ever fo it though. I've good a nice deep natural tan myself. Comes from walking and biking to and from work during Arizona summers. Thankfully, I am in no danger of getting skin cancer now. I won't bother you with other two cancer worries.



Yeah, I tend to tan easily as well during the summer.  But I always have the farmer's tan going on, browned on my arms and face, but the extreme pasty white underneath my shirt.


Of course, saying you won't bother me with worries worries me.  I'm not much of a prayer myself, but I still hope whatever worries you have turn out to be needless.

...

And if you find yourself in need of 1,000 paper cranes, let me know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Of course, saying you won't bother me with worries worries me.  I'm not much of a prayer myself, but I still hope whatever worries you have turn out to be needless.



Well, I need to have a couple of things checked. I too, hope all it is is just needless worry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And if you find yourself in need of 1,000 paper cranes, let me know.



  Got an origami obsession?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Got an origami obsession?



What, have I never mentioned that in the hive before?  Hmmm. . . I guess not.

Yeah, origami is a hobby of mine.  Charmin' the ladies with paper roses since 1990.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What, have I never mentioned that in the hive before?  Hmmm. . . I guess not.
> 
> Yeah, origami is a hobby of mine.  Charmin' the ladies with paper roses since 1990.



Found instructions on how to make a paper crane. Tried it but got stuck at points 6, 7 & 8. I guess I have no knack for folding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I had an oriental firend since high school until some years ago that was big on paper shuriken. Is folding all the rage in the orients?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Is it possible to fold a paper duck?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Found instructions on how to make a paper crane. Tried it but got stuck at points 6, 7 & 8. I guess I have no knack for folding.



Those are fairly bad instructions.  Not everyone has the mindset for it, but I wouldn't give up just yet.  Try this. . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KGdzrLFlPE


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is it possible to fold a paper duck?



Yes, I have one standing on a bookshelf at home.  Looks something like this one.

There are simpler ones as well.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I had an oriental firend since high school until some years ago that was big on paper shuriken. Is folding all the rage in the orients?



It's certainly more popular in Japan than America, and it has spread to the surrounding countries.  Vietnam especially.

But the paper shuriken is more just a kid thing, one of those pieces of origami that nobody thinks about as origami.  Like the fortune-teller or paper airplane.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, I have one standing on a bookshelf at home.  Looks something like this one.
> 
> There are simpler ones as well.



Hafrog, could you make a couple of these for me? Shoot me me an email to discuss further:
fukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hafrog, could you make a couple of these for me? Shoot me me an email to discuss further:
> fukathka [at] yahoo [dot] com



Tried to send you an e-mail.  It got bounced as invalid.  Not sure where it went wrong.

Try me at my username at gmail dot com.


_edit:  nevermind, found the problem.  I copy-pasted. . . you left out an R_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Tried to send you an e-mail.  It got bounced as invalid.  Not sure where it went wrong.
> 
> Try me at my username at gmail dot com.



I left out an r: fru.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I left out an r: fru.



You would make a terrible pirate.

No 'R', honestly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You would make a terrible pirate.
> 
> No 'R', honestly.



Maybe I should switch to a browser that has spell-check.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe I should switch to a browser that has spell-check.



 . . .

????

Is Frukathka a real word that I'm unaware of?  To the Googlemobile.

_Edit:  Not a real word.   :\   Found a lot of profiles though._


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . .
> 
> ????
> 
> Is Frukathka a real word that I'm unaware of?  To the Googlemobile.
> 
> _Edit:  Not a real word.   :\   Found a lot of profiles though._



Um, no, but it is the name of the feline ovegoddess of my homebrew though. 

I'm pretty sure, that like MS Word, words can be added to a browsers dictionary.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure, that like MS Word, words can be added to a browsers dictionary.



I guess I've never tried it on my Firefox. . .  *shrug*  Who knows?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I guess I've never tried it on my Firefox. . .  *shrug*  Who knows?



The Shadow knows. Mwuhaha!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The Shadow knows. Mwuhaha!



You know, back when I played WoW, I always toyed with the idea of making a Gnomish Rogue named "Shadownose".


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You know, back when I played WoW, I always toyed with the idea of making a Gnomish Thief named "Shadownose".



     

_I can't breathe, I can't breathe...._


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _I can't breathe, I can't breathe...._



I seem to have that effect on you a lot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I seem to have that effect on you a lot.



Thank god I have some entertainment. You and tv, and lately you are better than the TV.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> My very first DnD convention I stayed up for 72 hours.  It took me 4 days to recover.
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say... I would do it again




I don't stay up like that at cons, but it still takes me about that long to recuperate.... Especially since I have to adjust my sleep patterns.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I go coo-coo for coco puffs........
> 
> 
> something like that.
> 
> I never wish bad things on others.... even those that may deserve it.  I grumble when its not my turn for good things.   Its my negative karma of the past three life times catching up with me I guess.





I don't either. Karma does a good job of taking care of any payback....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Although, there is nothing quite like the feeling of steel toed kodiak work boot to the groin.
> 
> Ouchie.





Knowledge from personal experience?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heck, if this were CM it could probably be its own thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Say, have you ever considered joining the Navy?
> 
> ... that was my personal best.  Of course the possible responses aren't grandma-friendly, but I expect you could figure them out.




With the followup of "Prepare to be boarded!".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if you did want a tan, there are artifial ways of getting one. Not that I'd ever fo it though. I've good a nice deep natural tan myself. Comes from walking and biking to and from work during Arizona summers. Thankfully, I am in no danger of getting skin cancer now. I won't bother you with other two cancer worries.





I have a natural tan from my indian/hispanic side. I do get darker if I'm out in the sun. Got a real nice tan when I was down at Disney World for a week.... Although it's fading some now....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Knowledge from personal experience?



Ayup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I have a natural tan from my indian/hispanic side. I do get darker if I'm out in the sun. Got a real nice tan when I was down at Disney World for a week.... Although it's fading some now....



My best friend got a bad sunburn when he was on his honeymoon there.


----------



## megamania

My wife has some indian blood (american) so she rarely burns.   As a Scot, one says the word sun and I burn.  Say son and I redden.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't either. Karma does a good job of taking care of any payback....





I must have been a baaaaad person in my past several lives then......


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Can't say as I've received either.  I generally wait until I'm fairly sure of the response before attempting anything.
> 
> But I did once conceive of a contest with my friends whereby you go to a bar, and using only words (no contact) you attempt to get yourself slapped by using the most offensive pickup line that you can invent.  Whoever gets slapped quickest wins.





I had a friend in college that would have done well with this.  More than once i got in line with a cashier just after he left and she would be grumbling and sputtering aweful.  Some of the things he used to do now surprise me that I put up with it at the time.


----------



## megamania

All are gone again and this is my fourth post in a row so I'm off and away to cause mischief elsewhere.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> With the followup of "Prepare to be boarded!".



Um, sure, because that's exactly what I meant.  Something that clean and innocent.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> I had a friend in college that would have done well with this.  More than once i got in line with a cashier just after he left and she would be grumbling and sputtering aweful.  Some of the things he used to do now surprise me that I put up with it at the time.



Yeah, it never ceases to amaze me how confident/outrageous/offensive some people can be when pursuing.  I'd never say some of these things to anyone. . . unless I really was trying to get slapped.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## hafrogman

Ah. . . red snapper. . . very tasty.  Now, Ms. Weaver, you can take your red snapper, or you can trade it for what's in the box that Hiro-san is carrying down the steps right now!

_Uh, I'll take the box!  The box!_

Let's see what's in the box!



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?




...

NOTHING!  ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!

STUPID!  YOU'RE SO STUPID!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ah. . . red snapper. . . very tasty.  Now, Ms. Weaver, you can take your red snapper, or you can trade it for what's in the box that Hiro-san is carrying down the steps right now!
> 
> _Uh, I'll take the box!  The box!_
> 
> Let's see what's in the box!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> NOTHING!  ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!
> 
> STUPID!  YOU'RE SO STUPID!



    

I guees I shouldn't come back to the hive.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guees I shouldn't come back to the hive.



 

If you can't take a UHF quote, then you're no good to me anyways.


----------



## hafrogman

... Just in case you've never seen UHF, and were actually offended.

I was quoting.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KezvwARhBIc


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> ... Just in case you've never seen UHF, and were actually offended.
> 
> I was quoting.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KezvwARhBIc



Actually, I haven't seen it in over five years, so forgive me. I guess I should watch it tonight.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, I haven't seen it in over five years, so forgive me. I guess I should watch it tonight.



You should.

Very funny movie.

.... This is important.  This MEANS something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You should.
> 
> Very funny movie.
> 
> .... This is important.  This MEANS something.



Will do. I hope the quality of the tape has held up.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will do. I hope the quality of the tape has held up.



Out on DVD now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Out on DVD now.



I realize that. It just hasn't been a priority.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I realize that. It just hasn't been a priority.



Fair enough.

Sometimes I miss these things though.  I just found out yesterday that 'The Villain' is out on DVD, presumably for a while now.  But I never knew.


----------



## Bront

Happy Turkey Day Eve


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Happy Turkey Day Eve



Right back at you, Bront!


----------



## megamania

Happy T-Day everyone.


----------



## Bloosquig

Yes happy TGE and TG everyone who celebrates it.    

Happy... Thursday everyone else.


----------



## AnonymousOne

God, all I hear is F*&#^&% Christmas Music.... UGG


----------



## Bront

Don't worry, it will go away mid January.


----------



## Wereserpent

'Sup Hivers? Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Horacio

Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it...
Happy normal Friday without turkey for the others... like me


----------



## Horacio

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Yeah ... it was good to see Sir Osis in here  ... I was wondering if Horacio would stop by the Hive thread a little as well, but ... well ... you know, with the time differences and all there were rarely folks here when he DID hop online of late.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Oh well!




I've arrived 11 days later, I guess...


----------



## Steve Jung

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## AnonymousOne

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it will go away mid January.




F&%$!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> I've arrived 11 days later, I guess...



or maybe 28.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Happy Thanksgiving Hivers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate it...
> Happy normal Friday without turkey for the others... like me



Actually it is Thursday here in the US!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> or maybe 28.





enter the zombies......


wrong holiday


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving Hivers!





Happy T-day


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it will go away mid January.





but it just replays in your head over and over........


----------



## megamania

Bloosquig said:
			
		

> Yes happy TGE and TG everyone who celebrates it.
> 
> Happy... Thursday everyone else.





thus happy T-Day.

T = Thanksgiving or Turkey or Thursday.


----------



## Mycanid

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> or maybe 28.




BRAINSSSSSS


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually it is Thursday here in the US!




I was undercaffeinated when I wrote that, I meant Thursday


----------



## Aeson

Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone didn't eat too much.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone didn't eat too much.




I did, but now I am hungry again.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving. I hope everyone didn't eat too much.



I can't, someone else ate most of it before hand.  Stupid first shift. :fist:


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I take it the rest of the hivers are out shopping today?


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it the rest of the hivers are out shopping today?



Laundry.

I don't go anywhere near the malls on Black Friday.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it the rest of the hivers are out shopping today?





work.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I can't, someone else ate most of it before hand.  Stupid first shift. :fist:





worked then also but so did the wife.  We had a late T-dinner.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I did, but now I am hungry again.





Feed the Galeros


----------



## Mycanid

I absolutely LOVE my new laptop!


----------



## megamania

Awesome!


My next computer I hope will be a laptop.


----------



## megamania

Its almost 8pm and I promised to play "Museum" with them.  Its a game they invented.  One person plays the guard and has a flashlight.  Everyone else is "animated statues".  If the guard puts the light on and calls out the statue is "frozen".  Last person frozen wins and plays guard next.

Not too bad for kids ages 9 and 12.

Back in a bit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Feed the Galeros



Is that like a Hungry Hippo?


----------



## Bront

I forgot lunch at home.  Sucks for a 16 hour shift on 5 hours of sleep.

Particularly when I don't think I can afford to buy lunch.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that like a Hungry Hippo?





Maybe Alice Cooper's "Feed my Frankenstien"


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> 
> My next computer I hope will be a laptop.




Here are the specs if interested ... it cost $600 and was a gift!   

Compaq Presario V6048CL, Turion X2-52 cpu (overclocked to 2.0ghz!), 2gb dual channel 667mhz ddr2 RAM, 120gb 5400rpm hard drive, Light scribe DVD-Burner, 15'4" screen, 12 cell battery


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> I forgot lunch at home.  Sucks for a 16 hour shift on 5 hours of sleep.
> 
> Particularly when I don't think I can afford to buy lunch.





Been there done that.   Beware-  when you get home you'll eat,eat,eat then crash and awake with a revolting tummy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Here are the specs if interested ... it cost $600 and was a gift!
> 
> Compaq Presario V6048CL, Turion X2-52 cpu (overclocked to 2.0ghz!), 2gb dual channel 667mhz ddr2 RAM, 120gb 5400rpm hard drive, Light scribe DVD-Burner, *15'4"* screen, 12 cell battery



15'4" scrren?!    

Sheesh, it must be a pain it the tookus to lug it around.


 You probably meant 15.4 inch scrren.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 15'4" scrren?!
> 
> Sheesh, it must be a pain it the tookus to lug it around.
> 
> 
> You probably meant 15.4 inch scrren.




Oops!

Of course you are right Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, how is the friendly neighborhood mushroom doing?


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Been there done that.   Beware-  when you get home you'll eat,eat,eat then crash and awake with a revolting tummy.



I have borderline bloodsugar problems.  I made the money to eat appear.  Just have to be more careful till payday.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Been there done that.   Beware-  when you get home you'll eat,eat,eat then crash and awake with a revolting tummy.




My sister cooks so late it's practically bedtime when I finish eating. Then I wake up the next morning starving and feeling like I could eat a horse... I hate that feeling...  I'd rather be just hungry, not starving like that.....

There's been times after work where I get food to take home to eat for (late) lunch because I don't have time to eat anything other than a nibble here and there.


----------



## hafrogman

And thus is my four-day weekend over.

Back to the grind.

How fares the Hive in my absence?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And thus is my four-day weekend over.
> 
> Back to the grind.
> 
> How fares the Hive in my absence?



Slowly (and recovering for my sake).


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Slowly (and recovering for my sake).



Did you have a good tueky day?  Much with the tryptophan induced goodness?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Did you have a good tueky day?  Much with the tryptophan induced goodness?



It was fun. Played with my nephew a lot. Got a lot of pictures. I only had a small amount of turkey, so I wasn't feeling all that tired afterwards.  I watched Planes, Trains & Automobiles later on t-day. Its the perfect t-day movie.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive!

How is everything going?

Slow day in my corner of France, I really want to go home and make myself a good coffee...


----------



## hafrogman

Hmmm, well ENWorld seems to be working now.

Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Hive!
> 
> How is everything going?
> 
> Slow day in my corner of France, I really want to go home and make myself a good coffee...



I think everything in the Hive is going slow too.  Need e-coffee.


----------



## Horacio

e-coffee pour moi aussi

Edit : merde! Now I don't know in which language I write...


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> e-coffee pour moi aussi



See, this is where we run into the problem that my French is very bad.  In fact it's so bad it's actually just bad Spanish and Latin.

So we're going to go with. . . 'e-Coffee (Café electronique, no?) for me "aussi"'. . . you're Australian?


----------



## kenobi65

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I watched Planes, Trains & Automobiles later on t-day. Its the perfect t-day movie.




"Where's your other hand?"
"Between two pillows."
"Those.  Aren't.  Pillows!!"


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See, this is where we run into the problem that my French is very bad.  In fact it's so bad it's actually just bad Spanish and Latin.
> 
> So we're going to go with. . . 'e-Coffee (Café electronique, no?) for me "aussi"'. . . you're Australian?



Lucky you have an online-translator like me around:
e-coffee pour moi aussi = e-coffee for me too.

Since I guess you were going with irony I'll raise the stakes and intentionally decide not to see the irony.

"Irony! Oh, no, no, we don't get that here. See, uh, people ski topless here while smoking dope, so irony's not really a, a high priority. We haven't had any irony here since about, uh, '83, when I was the only practitioner of it. And I stopped because I was tired of being stared at."


----------



## Horacio

That's the problem of being a Spaniard living in France and posting at a US forum, I seem being unable to know in which language I type...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Lucky you have an online-translator like me around:
> e-coffee pour moi aussi = e-coffee for me too.
> 
> Since I guess you were going with irony I'll raise the stakes and intentionally decide not to see the irony.



Well, I was more going for humor than irony.  I managed to translate the last word from context, but I remained humorously ignorant for my post.







			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> That's the problem of being a Spaniard living in France and posting at a US forum, I seem being unable to know in which language I type...



Spranglais?  Spanglish meets Franglais
...
Or something like that.

The Australian accent probably doesn't help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey hivers. Whats happening?


----------



## Heckler

Blackrat said:
			
		

> "Irony! Oh, no, no, we don't get that here. See, uh, people ski topless here while smoking dope, so irony's not really a, a high priority. We haven't had any irony here since about, uh, '83, when I was the only practitioner of it. And I stopped because I was tired of being stared at."



If you're tired of being stared at, I suggest you quit skiing topless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya heckler. How goes it?


----------



## Heckler

It goes all right.  Just popping in for a few before I run some errands.

How goes it with you?


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> If you're tired of being stared at, I suggest you quit skiing topless.



Well there goes all MY fun for the evening.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well there goes all MY fun for the evening.  :/



Whats up hafroggy?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up hafroggy?



[voice=Orc Peon]Work, work, work.[/peon]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> It goes all right.  Just popping in for a few before I run some errands.
> 
> How goes it with you?



Going good. Fully recovered from 48 hour bug.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [voice=Orc Peon]Work, work, work.[/peon]



Did you get a chance to check your origami book?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Did you get a chance to check your origami book?



Yeah, I have the book handy.  I can fold them whenever if you're okay with some form of manual delivery.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have the book handy.  I can fold them whenever if you're okay with some form of manual delivery.



That'd be fine.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey hivers. Whats happening?





Not much.

Sitting wasting time before work.

Looked at a palm reading site.   Too generic for me.


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> That's the problem of being a Spaniard living in France and posting at a US forum, I seem being unable to know in which language I type...





In junior high I took French then in High school I took Spanish.  During Spanish class I would use all three languages at once to answer a question.  It was embarrassing at times but the teacher thought it was funny.


----------



## megamania

............................................................................where did everyone go................................................................?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> ............................................................................where did everyone go................................................................?



Sorry, had work to do for a bit.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That'd be fine.



'k, I'll let you know when I have them folded.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ............................................................................where did everyone go................................................................?



Sat with my mom while she was having lunch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 'k, I'll let you know when I have them folded.



Thanks hafrog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not much.
> 
> Sitting wasting time before work.
> 
> Looked at a palm reading site.   Too generic for me.



Did you find one that you liked that isn't too generic? I've been looking for a decent one as well to no avail.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sat with my mom while she was having lunch.



What was for lunch?  Leftovers?


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thanks hafrog.



No problem.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well there goes all MY fun for the evening.  :\



You staring or skiing?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What was for lunch?  Leftovers?



A bowl of chicken soup from the second batch that my dad made last night. It's his best tasting chicken soup he has made so far.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> You staring or skiing?



I think he was planning on staring while skiing.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think he was planning on staring while skiing.



Yup, I thought it would be fun.  Voyeurism + Velocity = VVonderful!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yup, I thought it would be fun.  Voyeurism + Velocity = VVonderful!



       

 

 

 

 

*OW!* I think I cracked a rib.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yup, I thought it would be fun.  Voyeurism + Velocity = VVonderful!  collision with a tree



FIFSonnyBono


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *OW!* I think I cracked a rib.



See, you gotta watch out for those trees.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> FIFSonnyBono



You, sir, are a horrible, horrible person.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *OW!* I think I cracked a rib.



Geez man, it vvasn't THAT funny.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You, sir, are a horrible, horrible person.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Geez man, it vvasn't THAT funny.



VVell *I* thought it was.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Geez louise. I've got a bad case of gas here. All I've consumed in the last three hours was 4 glasses of milk.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Geez louise. I've got a bad case of gas here. All I've consumed in the last three hours was 4 glasses of milk.



I've been finding that milk has been doing the same thing to me lately, too.  Sort of distressing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I've been finding that milk has been doing the same thing to me lately, too.  Sort of distressing.



It might be an (after) affect of the 48 hour bug I had.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> If you're tired of being stared at, I suggest you quit skiing topless.




Which would only work if you're Goldmoon.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well there goes all MY fun for the evening.  :\




I seriously doubt there'd be boobs involved anyways.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> In junior high I took French then in High school I took Spanish.  During Spanish class I would use all three languages at once to answer a question.  It was embarrassing at times but the teacher thought it was funny.




I took 3 years of Spanish; forgot most of it.

Only French class I was in was for study hall.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> ............................................................................where did everyone go................................................................?




Tried to take a nap after work. Failed due to 1) telephone; 2) Mom wanting me to do the dishes so she'd "feel like cooking better if she didn't have to do that too"... I ended up cooking as she had to take my sister to get a shot due to an allergic reaction to her lunch. She asked for corndogs, got spaghetti. Must've been wheat spaghetti or something as she normally can eat spaghetti here at home..... She's allergic to wheat, soy and dairy stuff. I'm also allergic to dairy but have a tolerance limit before it bothers me; she doesn't have that yet...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by hafrogman
> Yup, I thought it would be fun. Voyeurism + Velocity = VVonderful! collision with a tree






			
				Heckler said:
			
		

> FIFSonnyBono




More like George of the Jungle

Watch out for that.....................<THUD!!!>...........TREE!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Geez louise. I've got a bad case of gas here. All I've consumed in the last three hours was 4 glasses of milk.




Make sure no one in the house lights a match.......


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt there'd be boobs involved anyways.....



Just goes to show how much you know about my physique.   :\


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which would only work if you're Goldmoon.....



I would never suggest that Goldmoon quit going topless.


----------



## Aurora

*Aurora hides in the corner trying to make it look like she has been here awhile*


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora hides in the corner trying to make it look like she has been here awhile*



And where have you been, young lady?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> And where have you been, young lady?



Around

*adjusts halo*


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> *adjusts halo*



And  just who did you steal that from?


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> And  just who did you steal that from?



It was given to me!




Okay. I made it, but construction paper, staples, and gold spray paint works too!


----------



## Heckler

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was given to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. I made it, but construction paper, staples, and gold spray paint works too!



Ahhh, I gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Aurora

Heckler said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I gotta get me one of those.



People look at me funny when I go out in public. Of course, right now they look at me funny cause I wear house shoes out in public. (I broke my damn toe)


----------



## Aurora

I have to run Heckler. I shall check in tomorrow


----------



## Heckler

Nighty-night!


----------



## Bront

Hi Hive


----------



## Mycanid

Afternoon lads and lasses!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Afternoon lads and lasses!



Hey there, Fungarino!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Is there anyone alive in here?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is there anyone alive in here?



No, just us dead guys.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> No, just us dead guys.



So, how is the underworld?


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how is the underworld?



Very pleasant. You should see the parties we throw here. Nothing like those sissy-parties of the living.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So, how is the underworld?



Come on in, the lava's fine.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Very pleasant. You should see the parties we throw here. Nothing like those sissy-parties of the living.



It's my party, and I'll die if I want to?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's my party, and I'll die if I want to?



 Boy-oh.


----------



## hafrogman

Oh.







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Boy-oh.



Berto?


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Boy-oh.



No, it's Lesley Gore


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No, it's Lesley Gore



What an apropriate name.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You people are weird.


Waitaminute........I am too.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You people are weird.
> 
> 
> Waitaminute........I am too.



Welcome. . . .

Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You people are weird.
> 
> 
> Waitaminute........I am too.





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Welcome. . . .
> 
> Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.



Indeed  
[mr.Burns]Excellent[/mr.Burns]


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Indeed
> [mr.Burns]Excellent[/mr.Burns]



_*lights stogie with burning $1 bill*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What, am I in a class by myself?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You people are weird.
> 
> 
> Waitaminute........I am too.





Takes one to know one......


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, am I in a class by myself?



Yes, I stopped lighting my cigars with $1 bill years ago.

I use $2.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yes, I stopped lighting my cigars with $1 bill years ago.
> 
> I use $2.



You do realize that by burning a $2 bill, you are wasting an investment right?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Takes one to know one......



You're such a kid.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You do realize that by burning a $2 bill, you are wasting an investment right?



That's what makes it so extravagent.

I used to use Microsoft stock certificates.  Back in the 80's.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's what makes it so extravagent.
> 
> I used to use Microsoft stock certificates.  Back in the 80's.



You american kids  . We here in Finland use Nokia stock certificates  .


----------



## Wereserpent

*Lights a $500 bill on fire*

awwwwwww

Anyways, S'up Hivers?  I know I have not been around much, but I am wondering what you all think of fried whipped cream?


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I know I have not been around much, but I am wondering what you all think of fried whipped cream?



This is the part of the conversation where I desperately find myself hoping that Galeros is just being his usual. . . unique self, and that no such foodstuff truly exists.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This is the part of the conversation where I desperately find myself hoping that Galeros is just being his usual. . . unique self, and that no such foodstuff truly exists.




Unless, of course, he means fried ICE cream.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, he means fried ICE cream.




Nope, I mean Fried Whipped Cream.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You do realize that by burning a $2 bill, you are wasting an investment right?



An investment?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> An investment?



$2 bills are worth more than $2.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nope, I mean Fried Whipped Cream.



How in hell do you *fry* whipped cream?


----------



## megamania

Fry it?

Through into oil and watch it disappear


Now eat it is a whole another thing......   Galeros did mean to consume it somehow....errr....right?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> Fry it?
> 
> Through into oil and watch it disappear
> 
> 
> Now eat it is a whole another thing......   Galeros did mean to consume it somehow....errr....right?




Yes


----------



## megamania

oh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes



How do you consume it before it disappears?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How do you consume it before it disappears?




Very Carefully.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How do you consume it before it disappears?





a straw


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> $2 bills are worth more than $2.



Not realy.  They're still making them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Very Carefully.



Galeros, you certainly take the cake.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Not realy.  They're still making them.



Since when?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> a straw



maybe intravenously?


----------



## Bront

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's what makes it so extravagent.
> 
> I used to use Microsoft stock certificates.  Back in the 80's.



Meh, I invested in some fruit company.


----------



## megamania

For those interested.....


I am recruiting for a Eberron level 8 dungeon crawl in the PbP section.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since when?



Since always.  They're rarer than other bills, but hardly impossible to get a hold of.  But they probably won't exist forever.


----------



## hafrogman

Bront said:
			
		

> Meh, I invested in some fruit company.



The key is to invest there right before the announcement of the iFruit or some such.  Microsoft until the end of the PC boom, and Mac for the iFruit, pod, phone, etc.


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Since always.  They're rarer than other bills, but hardly impossible to get a hold of.  But they probably won't exist forever.



You know how Jefferson is on the $2 bill?

From what I heard, they price the tickets at the Monticello in such a way that, if you pay with larger bills, they will give you $2 bills in your change.

And now you know.


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> For those interested.....
> 
> 
> I am recruiting for a Eberron level 8 dungeon crawl in the PbP section.



Tempting...I don't know anything about Eberron, though.


----------



## megamania

Things to know...

4 additional races allowed including Warforged and Shifters

Action Points

Low Magic is treated as a common technology

Other stuff I don't think would play much into this dungeon crawl


----------



## megamania

I'm working on a level 15 dungeon also.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Since always.  They're rarer than other bills, but hardly impossible to get a hold of.  But they probably won't exist forever.





I average 5+ a week recieved at the store.


----------



## Bront

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Since always.  They're rarer than other bills, but hardly impossible to get a hold of.  But they probably won't exist forever.



Not realy.  Any bank can get you them.  No one will pay more than $2 for one either.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> For those interested.....
> 
> 
> I am recruiting for a Eberron level 8 dungeon crawl in the PbP section.



Every time I branch back out into non LEW or LEB, it bites me, so I'll pass.

You can always join Living Eberron and something for them


----------



## Aurora

I can sell you some $2 bills for more than $2 each if you want Fru.


----------



## megamania

Hola Bront and Aurora.



I'm around and about.   Going back and forth between PbP stuff and 4e rants (pro and con).  Not much new here.


----------



## Aurora

I am about to head to bed. I am fighting off a sinus infection. Unfortunately, I think it is winning.


----------



## megamania

I'll be off and away soon also.

Hope you feel better.....


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since when?



Sorry Fru. The Bureau of Engraving and Printing made over 230 million $2 bills in September of last year. But if your bill is old or a star note (serial number ends in a "*"), it might be worth more than face value.

Being a member of Where's George comes in handy sometimes. 

Hope you feel better soon, Aurora.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Hola Bront and Aurora.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm around and about.   Going back and forth between PbP stuff and 4e rants (pro and con).  Not much new here.



I uderstand.  I've had 2 PbPs based on my world die on me, and have had a better track record at the living stuff, so I've been doing that.

I highly recomend it.  There's a base of already created players, judges to help you out if you need it, and most of the players are dedicated, so more likely to stay with your game.  It's harder to run a campaign style game there, but a one shot adventure works well.

There's also a pre-approved base of what we do and don't allow to be used in the game.


----------



## megamania

I have a chicken for a dog








We just let him outside to do his business and about 12 fullgrown turkeys were in the yard.  He frooze then looked back at us with the look of "WHAT are those?!?" and wouldn't move until they left.  Then he turned to the opposite direction and pretended to see something there and barked at it.

What a chicken!


----------



## Aurora

Wow, 4 posts since I was here last night. I guess it is a Sunday. Plus. it is football season. CHARGERS WON! Huzzah! Looks like the Steelers are gonna beat the Bengals. There is still time though. 

Sinus infections suck. Thanks for your well wishes Mega and Steve. Kylee is sick too and has an ear infection. She got sick first. I took her to the doc, but I am hoping to get through this without having to go myself. So long as Korbin doesn't get sick, I will be happy.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a chicken for a dog



My dog is also a huge chicken, except it seems with my kids. He is very protective of them. Doesn't want anyone to get near them. Must be the Rott in him. It's fine with me.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a chicken for a dog



Our cat is like that.

She'll raise hell to get let out, but if it's too cold, she'll change her mind at the door.

We had a big dog outside once that she didn't like, and she hissed at it... though the screen door from under the dining room table 15 feet away.


----------



## hafrogman

Bront said:
			
		

> Our cat is like that.
> 
> She'll raise hell to get let out, but if it's too cold, she'll change her mind at the door.



That's fairly standard cat behavior.  We had a cat that would ask to go out the back, and if he objected to the weather, he would come back in and then ask to go out the front to see if the weather there was more to his liking.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's fairly standard cat behavior.  We had a cat that would ask to go out the back, and if he objected to the weather, he would come back in and then ask to go out the front to see if the weather there was more to his liking.



And it better be to his liking or else he'll blame you for the bad weather and be very insulted for the next day or so :\ . Yeah, we had one of that kind of cats too  .


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's fairly standard cat behavior.  We had a cat that would ask to go out the back, and if he objected to the weather, he would come back in and then ask to go out the front to see if the weather there was more to his liking.




Our old cat was like that (though, when he "went outside", it was on a leash, and he never left our yard).

If it was sunny out, he'd beg to go out.  If it was sunny-but-cold, he'd make it about a foot outside, then come running back in.  Then, 10 minutes later, he'd be begging to go outside again, apparently hopeful that summer had arrived in the meantime.

Our current cat was a stray before we adopted him, and has decided that he is *done* with being outside.  He may stick his nose out the back door when we let the dog out, but that seems to be enough for him.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

What the......

I go out to see Enchanted with Mandy and her kids and go to dinner to Sweet Tomatoes to come home to an empty hive?  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the......
> 
> I go out to see Enchanted with Mandy and her kids and go to dinner to Sweet Tomatoes to come home to an empty hive?  :\



*shrug*  The Hive is weak these days. . . nobody much is around.  I'm around, but I'm nobody.  Q.E.D.

How was Enchanted?  Looked good.


----------



## Blackrat

Yah, I'm here, I just wait for anyone to post anything to which I can reply with nerdy quotes from nerdy movies. It does seem that the hivers have migrated to somewhere else. If this continues we'll never catch crothian  .


----------



## Wereserpent

I would post more, but I have been busy studying.


----------



## Wereserpent

Post Count + 1


----------



## Wereserpent

U Post Count + 1


----------



## Wereserpent

Lalalalalalalalala


----------



## Wereserpent

Hiver Candy


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  The Hive is weak these days. . . nobody much is around.  I'm around, but I'm nobody.  Q.E.D.
> 
> How was Enchanted?  Looked good.



You're not a nobody. If I say, you are somebody, then you are a somebody.   

The movie was okay. It didn't know my socks off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I would post more, but I have been busy studying.



Sure, galeros. And sleeping too.   

It is no excuse. You need to post more!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hiver Candy



Is it tasty? Better than a cherry flavored candycane?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

How come the ducks hafrog?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is it tasty? Better than a cherry flavored candycane?




Yes.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sure, galeros. And sleeping too.
> 
> It is no excuse. You need to post more!




Post Count + 1


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yes.



How does it taste? Does it compare to other candys? What does it taste like?


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How does it taste? Does it compare to other candys? What does it taste like?




Like Bubblegum Flavored Cotton Candy and Pepsi Blue.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count + 1



I'm sure Morrus would frown upon this.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Like Bubblegum Flavored Cotton Candy and Pepsi Blue.



Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting.




I really liked Pepsi Blue too.


----------



## Bront

Galeros said:
			
		

> Post Count + 1



[semi-modhat]Please don't do that.  It's been discourage by PC as well as others.[/semi-modhat]

Haven't seen you around in a while Galeros.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  The Hive is weak these days. . . nobody much is around.
> .





The Hive has been less than inspiring as of late.  I've been concentrating instead on some PbP activities and dealing with a nasty head cold.


----------



## megamania

There are a lot of unwritten rules for the Hive..... Post count +1 is one of these and replying more than four times in a row also (been guilty of that myself).


and since it is still quiet here and I'm now 1/2 way through the allowed quota I'll wander off and perhaps return later.



PS-  Tried to see Beowulf the other day.  Missed my oppertunity.   Has anyone here seen it?  Good?  Bad?   Wait for DVD?


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> PS-  Tried to see Beowulf the other day.  Missed my oppertunity.   Has anyone here seen it?  Good?  Bad?   Wait for DVD?



Ok. After all the hype I heard I was expecting too much and got a bit disappointed. But if I ignore that it was almost great. You definetly should see it, just don't listen to the hype  .


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> There are a lot of unwritten rules for the Hive..... Post count +1 is one of these and replying more than four times in a row also (been guilty of that myself).
> 
> 
> and since it is still quiet here and I'm now 1/2 way through the allowed quota I'll wander off and perhaps return later.
> 
> 
> 
> PS-  Tried to see Beowulf the other day.  Missed my oppertunity.   Has anyone here seen it?  Good?  Bad?   Wait for DVD?



Nothing wrong with Postcount +1, but it should be accompanied by an actual post.

Postcount +1 temps PC to turn off Postcount.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

Another quiet afternoon in cloudy Brittany... 
How is everything going ?

Speaking of Beowulf, I hope going to wathch it next weekend


----------



## EvilMountainDew

Hey.  It's been about five years.  But I"m mostly back.

Hello to the people who may remember.

(I used to have the red eye avatar and was named MDaddict for a while)


----------



## Bront

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Hive !
> 
> Another quiet afternoon in cloudy Brittany...
> How is everything going ?
> 
> Speaking of Beowulf, I hope going to wathch it next weekend



Who's Brittny?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Who's Brittany?



You left out an 'a', I added it for you.

Brittany is a location, not a person.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You left out an 'a', I added it for you.
> 
> Brittany is a location, not a person.



Way to kill the funny


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Way to kill the funny



Sorry.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sorry.



I'll forgive you


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll forgive you



Thanks. I wouldn't want to be on the bad side of a mod.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Hive !
> 
> Another quiet afternoon in cloudy Brittany...
> How is everything going ?
> 
> Speaking of Beowulf, I hope going to wathch it next weekend




Holy...

I wander into the Hive on a random moment and bump into someone I've not seen in a good long time?!

HOW ARE YOU, HORACIO!? I'm married since last we spoke. 

Wow, all we need is Arwink and Crothian in here and the Hive will REALLY be back to the old days...


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ok. After all the hype I heard I was expecting too much and got a bit disappointed. But if I ignore that it was almost great. You definetly should see it, just don't listen to the hype  .




Seems the way with many movies these days.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*peeks head in*_

Anyone here?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Meh, I invested in some fruit company.




Gay fruit with a bite missing?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I have a chicken for a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just let him outside to do his business and about 12 fullgrown turkeys were in the yard.  He frooze then looked back at us with the look of "WHAT are those?!?" and wouldn't move until they left.  Then he turned to the opposite direction and pretended to see something there and barked at it.
> 
> What a chicken!




My sister's chihuahas bark at EVERYTHING. And her rottweiler "pup" thinks she's a small dog and acts like one....

I'm SO GLAD she moved back out and took the damn dogs with her. That and the noise level here is now SO MUCH QUIETER!!! There's no yelling at the kids right outside my bedroom door. No her complaining about a light being on in the house and she can't sleep with a light on...... She'd shut my door where the cats can't get out and the heat can't get in. That was before Mom finally got the furnace fixed the other day..... First people she called said she needed a new firebox at $895 for parts and labor!   So she called someone else (I think these people were ones that Grandma used to use) and they said it only needed a good cleaning. So a few hours later, they sent out a guy who could clean it (first guy couldn't) and now we have HEAT. 

Granted, it's oil (and expensive!) heat.... but we were using kerosene heaters before and it was rather expensive to run those.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Wow, 4 posts since I was here last night. I guess it is a Sunday. Plus. it is football season. CHARGERS WON! Huzzah! Looks like the Steelers are gonna beat the Bengals. There is still time though.
> 
> Sinus infections suck. Thanks for your well wishes Mega and Steve. Kylee is sick too and has an ear infection. She got sick first. I took her to the doc, but I am hoping to get through this without having to go myself. So long as Korbin doesn't get sick, I will be happy.




Panthers finally won one. Not that they have much of a chance after this..... 

Hope you all feel better. 

I've got a touch of something I think I got from my niece. Hope I don't end up with the version she had where she was throwing up; they had to stop the bus to let her off to do that.... And Mom had to go pick her up. Then I had to go deal with my sis' paycheck and she wanted to go along both times..... Twice the contamination opportunity....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yah, I'm here, I just wait for anyone to post anything to which I can reply with nerdy quotes from nerdy movies. It does seem that the hivers have migrated to somewhere else. If this continues we'll never catch crothian  .




Only if someone set up his account to delete post count everytime he posts....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Galeros said:
			
		

> Like Bubblegum Flavored Cotton Candy and Pepsi Blue.




I miss Pepsi Blue.


And I like cotton candy ice cream. Yum.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Hive !
> 
> Another quiet afternoon in cloudy Brittany...
> How is everything going ?
> 
> Speaking of Beowulf, I hope going to wathch it next weekend




Yesterday, we actually got snow flurries!!!!!     


Not something we see much of. Especially before January.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Scottsdale got a lot of rain last week. 

    

Me, I love rain. It always makes me think of Astoria.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And I like cotton candy ice cream. Yum.



 What have I been missing out on?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What have I been missing out on?




Nothing, I assure you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nothing, I assure you.



What, it isn't tasty?  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What, it isn't tasty?  :\




Well... this is coming from a person who dislikes the taste of cotton candy, but I think the ice cream tastes HORRIBLE.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well... this is coming from a person who dislikes the taste of cotton candy, but I think the ice cream tastes HORRIBLE.



      

Not like ice cream?! Bu..wha..we...<sputters>


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not like ice cream?! Bu..wha..we...<sputters>



I think he ment that specific ice cream...

That said, I think liking cotton candy is a requirement of US citizenship.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he ment that specific ice cream...




I did, so no need to freak out.  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> That said, I think liking cotton candy is a requirement of US citizenship.




Well, being born a citizen I think allows me to waive that requirement.  Fortunately for me.


----------



## Heckler

But...but...cotton candy ice cream is teh awesome!!!one11!11!111!!!


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> But...but...cotton candy ice cream is teh awesome!!!one11!11!111!!!



*throws yellow flag*

Penalty on #161627, Heckler.  Using 133t sp33k in the hive.  5 post penalty and loss of down.


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> *throws yellow flag*
> 
> Penalty on #161627, Heckler.  Using 133t sp33k in the hive.  5 post penalty and loss of down.



post count -5


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> But...but...cotton candy ice cream is teh awesome!!!one11!11!111!!!



Well, I guess you'd know, heckler. Unfortunately I've never tried it. Heck, I never even heard of it until tonight.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he ment that specific ice cream...





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I did, so no need to freak out.



 Whooo, thank goodness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heckler said:
			
		

> post count -5



Oh, Bront.....


----------



## Dog Moon

Speaking of which, one of the bills we've been paid for at work was for 1,337.28$


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, one of the bills we've been paid for at work was for 1,337.28$



  

What am I missing here?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What am I missing here?




leet speak.

or 1337 speak.  we got paid 1337.xx

  Yay!


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> post count -5



At least it wasn't a personal foul.  Those are 15.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> leet speak.
> 
> or 1337 speak.  we got paid 1337.xx
> 
> Yay!



You got paid leet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> At least it wasn't a personal foul.  Those are 15.



Wow, thats a serious no no.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, thats a serious no no.



Post interferance is worth the difference in post count.  Could be lethal to some people...


[sblock]Yes, I'm in a football mood[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> But...but...cotton candy ice cream is teh awesome!!!one11!11!111!!!




The kids at the store love it.   I'm more for Fireworks (Vanilla Ice Cream with Cherry swirl and poprocks!)

New flavor at the store-  Apple Cinnamon Crunch.   Think Apple Pie Alamode.  Excellent.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Post interferance is worth the difference in post count.  Could be lethal to some people...





huh?!?


----------



## megamania

May mean nothing here but someone just made my day on EN World-

Someone replied to an old Storyhour I was doing and liked it and wants more.   It appears folks like my Darksun stuff.


----------



## Wereserpent

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I miss Pepsi Blue.




So I am not the only one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> So I am not the only one.



Not by a long shot, Galeros.


----------



## Dog Moon

I miss Surge.

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGE!!!!!!


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> huh?!?



You're not a football fan are you?


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> May mean nothing here but someone just made my day on EN World-
> 
> Someone replied to an old Storyhour I was doing and liked it and wants more.   It appears folks like my Darksun stuff.



I got in a Darksun PbP once.  It was cool till the GM had to cancel.

I have always love the Darksun setting, just never manged to play outside of the computer games.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I miss Surge.
> 
> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGE!!!!!!



 

Never cared for it.  To bitter.

I think it was replaced by Vault, which again, is too bitter.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> You're not a football fan are you?.



I have not had TV in 4 years now.   Hard to follow much of any sport that way.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I got in a Darksun PbP once.  It was cool till the GM had to cancel..




Was it mine from about 4-5 years ago?  Kalidnay murder mystery?




			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I have always love the Darksun setting, just never manged to play outside of the computer games.




It was the first game world I have ever DM'd and as such I came to love it.   It doesn't translate well into 3.5 however.  Hard to do armors, breakage of weapons and how to do Defiler magic.   Hasn't stopped me however.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I miss Surge.
> 
> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGE!!!!!!




Just watched Beverly Hills Cop and when I saw this I thought you meant that guy.  Oye'


----------



## megamania

Welp....creative juices are going with Darksun.  Cosa is being held by a Girallion, Mania is about to be served as dinner to some cannibals, Belinda is still being held captive by a high level psion and three new teammates (if they survive long enough) were just introduced.  Now to weave this together to give the origin of the magic sword used to create the Black Sand Raiders.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Was it mine from about 4-5 years ago?  Kalidnay murder mystery?



Nope, Lot ran it.  Yours with Vander in it was my very first PbP


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just watched Beverly Hills Cop and when I saw this I thought you meant that guy.  Oye'



No, Bronson Pinchot played Serge. And not pronunced like Surge.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No, Bronson Pinchot played Serge. And not pronunced like Surge.





and that was the joke.   Axel said it one way and he the other......


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Nope, Lot ran it.  Yours with Vander in it was my very first PbP




I still have not gotten to run that.  The Chaos Effect has to be done durn it!


----------



## Horacio

EvilMountainDew said:
			
		

> Hey.  It's been about five years.  But I"m mostly back.
> 
> Hello to the people who may remember.
> 
> (I used to have the red eye avatar and was named MDaddict for a while)




Oh, if we contiue like that, sonn even Arwink and Crothian will be back 

Four years out for me, but I'm also almost back since 4e anouncement


----------



## Horacio

Bront said:
			
		

> Who's Brittny?




I don't know, but if she is pretty and single, I hope you will introduce her to me...


----------



## Horacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Holy...
> 
> I wander into the Hive on a random moment and bump into someone I've not seen in a good long time?!
> 
> HOW ARE YOU, HORACIO!? I'm married since last we spoke.
> 
> Wow, all we need is Arwink and Crothian in here and the Hive will REALLY be back to the old days...




Nice to read you, Tallarn! Congratulations for your wedding 

I'm fine! It has been more than four years... Getting my PhD, surviving a divorce, changing jobs several times... And when 4e was anounced, I knew I needed to come back.

I don't really like the "open war" mentality of 4e forum right now, so I don't post a lot, but I come at least once a week.

Ooups, three posts in a row, I should stop...


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Never cared for it.  To bitter.
> 
> I think it was replaced by Vault, which again, is too bitter.




For some reason, I always liked it.  Not sure why, but I did.

Vault, on the other hand, I got into it for like a week, then got tired of it.  It was different than Mt. Dew, which is what I had needed at the time, but then I got into the Barqs craze, which I'm currently in the middle of.  

It has BITE.  RAWR!!!!  *CHOMP*


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Ooups, three posts in a row, I should stop...




I have posted, breaking up your continuous posting.  Thus, you can return to posting.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> For some reason, I always liked it.  Not sure why, but I did.
> 
> Vault, on the other hand, I got into it for like a week, then got tired of it.  It was different than Mt. Dew, which is what I had needed at the time, but then I got into the Barqs craze, which I'm currently in the middle of.
> 
> It has BITE.  RAWR!!!!  *CHOMP*





Diet Barqs is VERY good.   Too bad only two places I know in ALL of Bennington County sell it.   Price Chopper and Smoker's Den....Beverage Den....forgot new owners.

There is only so much Diet Pepsi, Diet Mt Dew and Diet Dr. Pepper one can drink (I average 3 liters a day).


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> I don't really like the "open war" mentality of 4e forum right now, so I don't post a lot, but I come at least once a week.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Me neither but like a moth drawn to the bug zapper I go back over and over.....


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> Oh, if we contiue like that, sonn even Arwink and Crothian will be back
> 
> Four years out for me, but I'm also almost back since 4e anouncement





I have not seen Arwink in years.   Crothian is a mod but I rarely see him around.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Diet Barqs is VERY good.



Only if it is as cold as it can get without actually freezing solid.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only if it is as cold as it can get without actually freezing solid.





Then it becomes INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Then it becomes INCREDIBLE!



Exactly.


----------



## megamania

glug glug glug

BUUUUUURP!


Good stuff

(I only bought 6 today...as in 12 liters.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> glug glug glug
> 
> BUUUUUURP!
> 
> Good stuff
> 
> (I only bought 6 today...as in 12 liters.)



Holy Shiznit. That is a lot of soda. I only drink four liters of soda in a week.

And in an effort to lose weight I've been drinking Caffeine & Sodium Free 7 Up/Sprite.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Holy Shiznit. That is a lot of soda. I only drink four liters of soda in a week.
> 
> And in an effort to lose weight I've been drinking Caffeine & Sodium Free 7 Up/Sprite.





I like my soda.   As a diebetic its the only vice I have left.   That should last me the week.... I think.


Hard to say-  I'm converting my 3.0 Darksun PCs to 3.5 to do my Storyhours again.


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> I have not seen Arwink in years.   Crothian is a mod but I rarely see him around.





I've seen had Crothian is a mod, but I haven't read any post of him here since I've come back. 

About Arwink, any idea of where he is or what he does?


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> Horacio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like the "open war" mentality of 4e forum right now, so I don't post a lot, but I come at least once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither but like a moth drawn to the bug zapper I go back over and over.....
Click to expand...




I try not to read, but I'm weak and I still read... and I get angry about it... and I want to post... but for the moment I can control myself and not to do it, because  I know that I would finish by going into the flame war...


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> I try not to read, but I'm weak and I still read... and I get angry about it... and I want to post... but for the moment I can control myself and not to do it, because  I know that I would finish by going into the flame war...





Yeah.  I just came from the "4e" only section and it is a mess.  Golden Wyvern Adept fights and the such.  I read it, get annoyed and even angry then stop...step back... and remember that I don't plan on buying 4e so why get upset?  I still have plenty of good 3.5 stuff to do and play.

so....

Don't Worry... Be happy


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> I've seen had Crothian is a mod, but I haven't read any post of him here since I've come back.
> 
> About Arwink, any idea of where he is or what he does?





Nothing from Arwink and Crinth has been laying low since 4e was announced.  Possibly a coencedence but who knows.


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> Nothing from Arwink and Crinth has been laying low since 4e was announced.  Possibly a coencedence but who knows.




I lost all my links in a hard disk crash several years ago, but I knew that arwink had a personal webpage, does anybody has a link ?

About Crothian, yes, maybe it's a coincidence... I hope


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I just came from the "4e" only section and it is a mess.  Golden Wyvern Adept fights and the such.  I read it, get annoyed and even angry then stop...step back... and remember that I don't plan on buying 4e so why get upset?  I still have plenty of good 3.5 stuff to do and play.
> 
> so....
> 
> Don't Worry... Be happy




I know I'm buying it, so I shouldn't go upset neither... But I do, so I do like you, step back...

If only people could be a bit les oversensitive, all sides of the "war"...


----------



## megamania

My middlename is "over sensitive".

....or is it Scot?    I forget.


----------



## Horacio

Mega Oversensitive Mania  or Mega Scott Mania.  I don't know what sounds better...


----------



## megamania




----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> Mega Oversensitive Mania  or Mega Scott Scot Mania.  I don't know what sounds better...





That's Scot with ONE "T".  I'm Scottish ya know.


----------



## megamania

Good hearing from you H.

However I gotta go as it is Sunday and I gotta work at the store.


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> That's Scot with ONE "T".  I'm Scottish ya know.




So it will be Mega Scot Mania.

Anyways, Scot sounds better than Oversensitive.


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> Good hearing from you H.
> 
> However I gotta go as it is Sunday and I gotta work at the store.




Good Sunday then, Megascot !


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Holy horn blowers!


----------



## Blackrat

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=213868
I didn't want to threadjack by saying only this: Fru, you're starting to scare me  . That is one freaking scary spell, disturbing also. I like  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=213868
> I didn't want to threadjack by saying only this: Fru, you're starting to scare me  . That is one freaking scary spell, disturbing also. I like  .



My cat inspired me to write it. She is always eating or sniffing for something to eat. I've always thought to myself 'Damn, shes got a bag of holding for a stomach'.


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> My cat inspired me to write it. She is always eating or sniffing for something to eat. I've always thought to myself 'Damn, shes got a bag of holding for a stomach'.



 Heh, normal cat-behavior. I hadn't any real suggestion for the spell itself so I decided against posting in there. Speaking of cats BTW, our little beast recently concluded that her tail is obviously some sort of intruder trying invade her territory. So now she spends at least an hour a day trying to catch the tail until she decides that my toes are more submissive prey  . I knew dogs are prone to chase their tails but never have heard of cats doing it  .


----------



## Aurora

*Aurora pokes her head in and waves*


----------



## Goldmoon

*Sheepishly waves* Hello all, am I welcome back in here?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Sheepishly waves* Hello all, am I welcome back in here?



All are welcome in the hive.

Except that one guy.  Oh, and that other person.  Nobody likes THAT person.

But, you, YOU are ALWAYS weclome.

Assuming you still have boobs.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora pokes her head in and waves*



*Pokes Aurora's head out*
*Pokes Aurora's head in and shakes it all about*


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Holy horn blowers!



That would also be Horatio with one 't' if I recall correctly.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Except that one guy.  Oh, and that other person.  Nobody likes THAT person.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Sheepishly waves* Hello all, am I welcome back in here?



Holy Shiznit! A Goldmoon sighting.   

*waves back*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But, you, YOU are ALWAYS weclome.
> 
> Assuming you still have boobs.



      

Dang. I needed a good laugh, thanks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that one guy. Oh, and that other person. Nobody likes THAT person.
Click to expand...


I don't think hafrog meant you Glaeros. You are always welcome here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That would also be Horatio with one 't' if I recall correctly.



If I'm not careful I might work myself into a izzy. 

Huh? Shizit, where'd that 't' go?!   

_*'t' wanders into Fru's room and beats him mercilessly*_


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If I'm not careful I might work myself into a izzy.
> 
> Huh? Shizit, where'd that 't' go?!
> 
> _*'t' wanders into Fru's room and beats him mercilessly*_




Hey, that's MISTER to you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, that's MISTER to you.



Actually, it was the letter that waltzed into my room. A 6 foot tall 't', wailing on me; not fun.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> All are welcome in the hive.
> 
> Except that one guy.  Oh, and that other person.  Nobody likes THAT person.





welll.... ahhhh..... fine.   I can move along.   snifff......


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> *Aurora pokes her head in and waves*





'allo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> welll.... ahhhh..... fine.   I can move along.   snifff......



Don't you dare. You are always welcome here.


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Sheepishly waves* Hello all, am I welcome back in here?





yes and you need to wait for us to say so.







lurker......


----------



## megamania

Hey Fru...still feeling "neutral"?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> lurker......



lurking



Spoiler



.......hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey Fru...still feeling "neutral"?



Never been neutral.


----------



## megamania

Just commenting on the comments made in the 2012 thread.


----------



## Horacio

Just passing by here, saying good (European) morning, Hive


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Just passing by here, saying good (European) morning, Hive



Bonjour.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Comment faites-vous ce Horacio de matin?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dormir bien?


----------



## Blackrat

Morning Fru, Horacio. *nods and sinks back to the cup of coffee*


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!



Try that in finnish and I might almost be impressed  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Try that in finnish and I might almost be impressed  .



Hmmm....

Goede morgen?


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> 
> Goede morgen?



 good try. I suspect you don't even have the needed keys in your keyboard though  . *mumbles something unintelligible*


----------



## Heckler

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Try that in finnish and I might almost be impressed  .



Goede morgen, BORK BORK BORK?


----------



## Blackrat

Heckler said:
			
		

> Goede morgen, BORK BORK BORK?



That would be more close to swedish if I got the BORK BORK BORK reference right. Outrageous insult for all finns! Unforgivable!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Good late morning to all! 


'Tis 11AM here.


----------



## kenobi65

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That would be more close to swedish if I got the BORK BORK BORK reference right. Outrageous insult for all finns! Unforgivable!




As opposed to Bjork Bjork Bjork, which would be Icelandic.


----------



## Heckler

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That would be more close to swedish if I got the BORK BORK BORK reference right.



Yeah, you got it right.  



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Outrageous insult for all finns! Unforgivable!



You must forgive me, I couldn't think of any famous Finns!  I had to rely on my knowledge of Swedes and Norwegians.  I could have quoted Ibsen, ABBA or the Muppet, and, well, you can already see where I went.


----------



## Heckler

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> As opposed to Bjork Bjork Bjork, which would be Icelandic.



BOOO!

FYI, I'm only booing you because you have better material. I'm spiteful like that.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Horacio said:
			
		

> Nice to read you, Tallarn! Congratulations for your wedding
> 
> I'm fine! It has been more than four years... Getting my PhD, surviving a divorce, changing jobs several times... And when 4e was anounced, I knew I needed to come back.
> 
> I don't really like the "open war" mentality of 4e forum right now, so I don't post a lot, but I come at least once a week.
> 
> Ooups, three posts in a row, I should stop...




I have also made a fuller return since 4e was announced, and I'm glad I did - the information coming out is very interesting! I'm having to restrain myself from shouting at some people ("Just calm down! We're six months away from understand how any of this actually works in play!") but I'm enjoying the excitement.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> As opposed to Bjork Bjork Bjork, which would be Icelandic.




Ouch - you take six points of pun damage, double for a critical, and I am dazed for a round.

Horacio - I believe Arwink's page was at www.clockworkgolem.com, but I had trouble getting it to load today.

Arwink lives in Australia and has recently got a job working for GenCon Australia, I think in the marketing department. He's also still writing and getting published.

Khynal now lives in London and is a good friend, and I'm working with randomling in London. Crothian has broken his nose recently, but is recovering. 

I get most of this information from www.livejournal.com - the usernames are mostly the same, apart from Khynal, who is villainous_mog there.

Anyone else I can fill you in on from the old days?

BTW, for those that are wondering who all these people are, these are the crowd from about 2001-2002 that started calling themselves the Hive. Some of them also hang out at www.randomlingshouse.net, but that can be a little quiet these days.


----------



## Aurora

Morning hive. Watched the new Futurama movie last night. It was pretty good. I am a busy busy bee trying to get ready for the holidays and for Kylee's 3rd B-day party on Saturday. Dshai took her to the party store last night to pick out what she wanted for her party and she must have changed her mind 5 times. We ended up with a princess theme. It looks like she'll have the same cake she had for her first B-day. LOL Oh well. It has some great princess figs that she just adores that she has lost all but 2 of in the last 2 years. So I guess she can get some new ones this way.

I am still fighting off a sinus infection. I hate my sinuses. Seriously, I need to move to Arizona.


----------



## kenobi65

Aurora said:
			
		

> Watched the new Futurama movie last night. It was pretty good.




Oooh, I've been looking forward to that, but I didn't realize it was out already!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still fighting off a sinus infection. I hate my sinuses. Seriously, I need to move to Arizona.



It's been rather wet here lately.   

If you do though, move to Scottsdale.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It's been rather wet here lately.
> 
> If you do though, move to Scottsdale.





..and why there pretell?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> It looks like she'll have the same cake she had for her first B-day. LOL




what did you do.... freeze it?   or leave it out to get crunchy and moldy?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am still fighting off a sinus infection. I hate my sinuses. Seriously, I need to move to Arizona.



Good idea!







			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> If you do though, move to Scottsdale.



 :\   Alright, but make it SOUTH Scottsdale, split the difference.


			
				megamania said:
			
		

> ..and why there pretell?



Because he's greedy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Crunchy Buns


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> what did you do.... freeze it?   or leave it out to get crunchy and moldy?



Presumably it would get crunchy OR moldy.  Leave cake out in Arizona and you end up with rock.  It won't mold, but you wouldn't want to bite into it either.  Now, I'm not quite sure what would happen to the icing. . . cake never lasts long in my house for some reason.  *innocence*




			
				Mike Birbiglia said:
			
		

> I make deals with myself, I say things like 'I'll eat this cheeseburger, but to make up for it I'll go to the gym later.'
> 
> Then instead of going to the gym, I eat a cake.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ..and why there pretell?



Check my location. Not enough gamers in the area.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Alright, but make it SOUTH Scottsdale, split the difference.



That'd be fine by me.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Check my location. Not enough gamers in the area.





ahhh..... I knew that.....       The joke has been missed......   :\


----------



## megamania

Time for work.....


cya guys later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Crunchy Buns



Thats what you get when yo leave 'em sitting out for a couple of days. Or if you toast em.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That'd be fine by me.



Good, we have a deal.  We'll start looking for houses.  At least three bedroom, probably need a guest room, so say four.  A lot of space in the living type areas for hosting a weekly game?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good, we have a deal.  We'll start looking for houses.  At least three bedroom, probably need a guest room, so say four.  A lot of space in the living type areas for hosting a weekly game?



Sounds good, but I think they'd need an extra bedroon for Corbin.


----------



## Wereserpent

I have often wanted to stick a cake in a public place and put a sign next to it that says "Free Cake" and then see what happens.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I have often wanted to stick a cake in a public place and put a sign next to it that says "Free Cake" and then see what happens.



FEEDING FRENZY!!


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds good, but I think they'd need an extra bedroon for Corbin.



That's why three.

Master, plus two children, equals three, yes?

Plus a guestroom, if needed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's why three.
> 
> Master, plus two children, equals three, yes?
> 
> Plus a guestroom, if needed.



Ah, right, but Aurora's husband needs a room where he can do his job from.


----------



## Heckler

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, right, but Aurora's husband needs a room where he can do his job from.



And that would be the Master Bedroom.


----------



## Wereserpent

Explosive Super Ray of Slicing Rain!


----------



## Heckler

Galeros said:
			
		

> Explosive Super Ray of Slicing Rain!



Is that one of those 4e maneuvers I keep hearing about?


----------



## Wereserpent

Heckler said:
			
		

> Is that one of those 4e maneuvers I keep hearing about?




Nah, that is just me when I am eating fried whipped cream.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> FEEDING FRENZY!!




Or, knowing the paranoia in the us currently, everyone would think it poisonous or diseased and only the homeless, hungry people would tempt their fate.


----------



## Horacio

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Ouch - you take six points of pun damage, double for a critical, and I am dazed for a round.
> 
> Horacio - I believe Arwink's page was at www.clockworkgolem.com, but I had trouble getting it to load today.
> 
> Arwink lives in Australia and has recently got a job working for GenCon Australia, I think in the marketing department. He's also still writing and getting published.
> 
> Khynal now lives in London and is a good friend, and I'm working with randomling in London. Crothian has broken his nose recently, but is recovering.
> 
> I get most of this information from www.livejournal.com - the usernames are mostly the same, apart from Khynal, who is villainous_mog there.
> 
> Anyone else I can fill you in on from the old days?
> 
> BTW, for those that are wondering who all these people are, these are the crowd from about 2001-2002 that started calling themselves the Hive. Some of them also hang out at www.randomlingshouse.net, but that can be a little quiet these days.




Those were the days, man, those were the days...

Tallarn, thanks for all that info !!!!

So randomlingshouse.net still exists... 
I should go visit it, I think..


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or, knowing the paranoia in the us currently, everyone would think it poisonous or diseased and only the homeless, hungry people would tempt their fate.




DOGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horacio

Anybody could explain me why I am unable to go to bed early ?
I know I need it... but I feel as my evening was spoiled if I go to bed before midnight...
And then, next morning, I regret... 

Oh, and good evening, Hive!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Or, knowing the paranoia in the us currently, everyone would think it poisonous or diseased and only the homeless, hungry people would tempt their fate.




Dunno. I've seen people try to swipe dessert biscuits out of a domed cake dish, thinking they were free. They quickly dropped it back onto the dish after I told them it'd been there for 2 weeks.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> And that would be the Master Bedroom.



No, no, that's where he works it.

He needs a place to do his job.  So, a den or somesuch.


----------



## Wereserpent

Horacio said:
			
		

> Anybody could explain me why I am unable to go to bed early ?
> I know I need it... but I feel as my evening was spoiled if I go to bed before midnight...
> And then, next morning, I regret...
> 
> Oh, and good evening, Hive!




I have been going to bed early as of late.  In the past couple of days I have gone to bed by 7 P.M. at the earlierst, and 8 PM at the latest.


----------



## Aurora

Horacio said:
			
		

> Anybody could explain me why I am unable to go to bed early ?
> I know I need it... but I feel as my evening was spoiled if I go to bed before midnight...
> And then, next morning, I regret...
> 
> Oh, and good evening, Hive!



Dshai and I are the same way Horacio. As much as we love sleep, we feel like going to bed has ended our day and we want to ft more into it, ya know.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no, that's where he works it.
> 
> He needs a place to do his job.  So, a den or somesuch.









You guys are too funny. Right now we have 2700 sq feet of living space plus a laundry room and storage area. We could downsize a bit but not much. We need a room for gaming and I need a room for all my chick stuff. Plus, dshai will need a room to hook up all of his servers and various computers. A guest room is also necessary because his family likes to stay with us. They prolly don't have basements in AZ do they? Hmmm I think we could get by with either a 5 bedroom house or a 4 bedroom with a den. I wish we could move now, but it will be a couple years. Dshai's doctor says his sinuses are SOL and causing most of his sleep apnea problems. He got tested and just got the results back today and they are TERRIBLE! The doctor said that for every 3 hours of sleep he gets, he is only getting 30 min of actual rest. Now I know why my husband is always tired.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Galeros said:
			
		

> DOGGY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I like Galeros.  He always seems really happy to see me.


----------



## Horacio

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai and I are the same way Horacio. As much as we love sleep, we feel like going to bed has ended our day and we want to ft more into it, ya know.





Yes, it's just that, when I o to bed, my day has ended, and as I still want to do lots of things, I don't go to bed, even if I'm tired and I love to sleep. Glad to see that I'm not the only 

Morning, Hive! 7:30 a.m. in old Europe, I need coffee and a  shower...


----------



## Bront

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning, Hive! 7:30 a.m. in old Europe, I need coffee and a  shower...



Just don't shower with the Coffee...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Just don't shower with the Coffee...



Why not?

My dad certainly has. He puts the coffee on top of the door frame and sips it as he showers.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> My dad certainly has. He puts the coffee on top of the door frame and sips it as he showers.



That's showering while drinking coffee, not showering IN the coffee.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> That's showering while drinking coffee, not showering IN the coffee.



Oh.


----------



## Horacio

My screen and my keyboard almost showered in coffee after I read your posts   

I put on the coffee machine, then I showered (IN water) and now I'm happily (or sleepily)  drinking my coffee. A good, strong, black coffee with a bit of sugar and a drop of milk.

Life looks better after coffee


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Life looks better after coffee



Aint that the truth.


----------



## Talislan

Is this hive for everybody or can anybody play here.

I like coffee. coffee is good.


----------



## megamania

Ack!


on my sleep scheldule I would only sleep 3/4 hour then!    




On the road again.....    You need to go on the road again.....   Arizona sounds like the place to be.



so much space within a house!    But come to think of it....   yup....   the money pit I own (by means of giving up my soul) has 2970 square feet.


----------



## megamania

Talislan said:
			
		

> Is this hive for everybody or can anybody play here.
> 
> I like coffee. coffee is good.





coffee gives me the shakes.   Pepsi and Mountain Dew however....gooooooood.   soooo gooooooood.....


----------



## megamania

Talislan said:
			
		

> Is this hive for everybody or can anybody play here.
> 
> I like coffee. coffee is good.






depends.... pro or anti 4e......



just joking.    Welcome.   brew some coffee, sit down and relax........


----------



## megamania

anyone know if Aeson is still alive?


----------



## Talislan

megamania said:
			
		

> depends.... pro or anti 4e......




Depends....what day's today?    




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> just joking.    Welcome.   brew some coffee, sit down and relax........




Thanks. Not really allowed coffee though, much as I like it, love it, crave its monstrous caffeinated supercharging hyperactivity bonus +7......  

ermm....don't know why exactly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Talislan said:
			
		

> Is this hive for everybody or can anybody play here.
> 
> I like coffee. coffee is good.




The Hive has always been for everyone, and I'm glad to see that continue!

Today on the to work a woman lost her balance and fell on me (on the train) and then at work we've had a fire drill practice. So it's eventful.


----------



## Talislan

I want a fire drill practice.
or a fire drill
or a fire
or a woman to fall on me on the subway....(so bored)  

....oh hang on...got the day off tomorrow (yippee!!)  ...and monday  (Bwahahahaha!)


----------



## hafrogman

Talislan said:
			
		

> I want a fire drill practice.
> or a fire drill
> or a fire
> or a woman to fall on me on the subway....(so bored)



My company doesn't have fire drill practice.
Or fire drills.
And the entire state lacks (passenger) trains and/or subways.

Imagine how bored I am. . .


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I like Galeros.  He always seems really happy to see me.




*Feeds the Doggy a cheese sandwich*


----------



## kenobi65

megamania said:
			
		

> anyone know if Aeson is still alive?




I killed him and took his stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> anyone know if Aeson is still alive?



I have been pondering this myself lately. I hope all is well for him.


----------



## Talislan

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My company doesn't have fire drill practice.
> Or fire drills.
> And the entire state lacks (passenger) trains and/or subways.
> 
> Imagine how bored I am. . .




Now that is distressing.  

hmmm....maybe you could hang around the bottom of escalators in the local Shopping centre ( what you probably call the Mall )  

ha ha! I've finished work! 4 days of nothing to do here I come!  
See you guys on the flip side.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> anyone know if Aeson is still alive?



Rumors of my death are mostly true. 

It's good to see I'm missed. I've been lurking mostly. I really don't have time for message boards these days. Too much going on in my life. I'll try to swing by from time to time. 

I'm not going to try and read everything to catch up. Is there anything I missed? Aurora pregnant again? Darth find a man? Fru find a man?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> *Sheepishly waves* Hello all, am I welcome back in here?



Ok I lied. I went back a page. 

It's someone that has been away about as long as I have. How are you? Sticking around long?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson!!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fru find a man?



I'm still with Mandy.   

Our 6 month anniversary is coming up on the 28th.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm still with *Man*dy.
> 
> Our 6 month anniversary is coming up on the 28th.



Bolded for us.  
  Your secret is safe with us.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Aeson!!!!!



Galeros!!!!!   


How are you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Galeros!!!!!
> 
> 
> How are you?




Fine, I am just studying for my last final.


----------



## kenobi65

Aeson said:
			
		

> Rumors of my death are mostly true.




Apparently, I didn't finish the job. 

Good to see you actually alive, dude.


----------



## Aeson

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Apparently, I didn't finish the job.
> 
> Good to see you actually alive, dude.



No you didn't. Always make sure the villain is dead. And I want my Hackmaster +12 back.  


It's good to be seen alive.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Fine, I am just studying for my last final.



That's great. How do you think you've done on them so far?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's great. How do you think you've done on them so far?




Good, I am not worried about this last one.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok I lied. I went back a page.
> 
> It's someone that has been away about as long as I have. How are you? Sticking around long?



I could be wrong, but I think she just showed up to taunt us and then run off again.  Tantilize us with her presence, then depart again, taking with her all our hopes and dreams, crushing our souls and leaving us bitter, shattered wrecks of our former selves, hollow and devoid of everything good in this world. . .

not that I'm BITTER or anything.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:
			
		

> Good, I am not worried about this last one.



Good to hear. I guess you'll be going home on break soon.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but I think she just showed up to taunt us and then run off again.  Tantilize us with her presence, then depart again, taking with her all our hopes and dreams, crushing our souls and leaving us bitter, shattered wrecks of our former selves, hollow and devoid of everything good in this world. . .
> 
> not that I'm BITTER or anything.



I think you're right.  :\  I also think you're bitter.  


What's happen, froggy?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> Good to hear. I guess you'll be going home on break soon.




Yep.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you're right.  :\  I also think you're bitter.



I know I'm right.  . . . I also know I'm bitter, but I still want a t-shirt that claims otherwise.







			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> What's happen, froggy?



Work, work, work.

Plus a little bit of work, some trivia, some more work, a little bit of reading, a dash of bitters and a twist of lime.


----------



## Aeson

I think we have the same script. :\  The writers are on strike or I would demand a new one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I could be wrong, but I think she just showed up to taunt us and then run off again.  Tantilize us with her presence, then depart again, taking with her all our hopes and dreams, crushing our souls and leaving us bitter, shattered wrecks of our former selves, hollow and devoid of everything good in this world. . .
> 
> not that I'm BITTER or anything.



Kida has been extremely busy of late. Keep in mind that she has a 5 year old son.

And the holiday season (between Thanksgiving and Christmas) is no picnic for her.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Kida has been extremely busy of late. Keep in mind that she has a 5 year old son.
> 
> And the holiday season (between Thanksgiving and Christmas) is no picnic for her.



I was actually talking about Goldmoon's drop in  and wave.

... unless you were trying to read deeper, to the subtle, hidden undercurrents.    

In which case I'm talking about women I've known in real life, not those from the intarweb.  I don't blame people for falling off the face of the cyber planet, I do it myself from time to time.  And hey, this time of year is busy for everyone.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we have the same script. :\  The writers are on strike or I would demand a new one.



Yeah, at least if there wasn't a strike, I could temper my miserable existance with new episodes of my TV shows. . . but really, most of them would be on mid-season break now anyways.

Oh Bob Ross, at least YOU'LL never leave me.
Happy little clouds. . .


----------



## Steve Jung

Tallarn said:
			
		

> The Hive has always been for everyone, and I'm glad to see that continue!
> 
> Today on the to work a woman lost her balance and fell on me (on the train) and then at work we've had a fire drill practice. So it's eventful.



Ouch. Are you both alright, Tallarn?


----------



## megamania

Hello everyone.


Just hanging out.


Made a new CD


I'll looking to convert Darksun's Dragon Crown to 3.5.   Forgot just how much happened within that mega adventure!


----------



## Bront

Was it a published one?  There might be a conversion around already.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Ouch. Are you both alright, Tallarn?




Yeah, we were both fine. She was kind of embarrassed, but it was no bother. I managed to catch her and set her upright again.

In today's news, we are running a Secret Santa thing at work and I got a copy of the Transformers DVD!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Was it a published one?  There might be a conversion around already.



Yup. I used to own it.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Yeah, we were both fine. She was kind of embarrassed, but it was no bother. I managed to catch her and set her upright again.
> 
> In today's news, we are running a Secret Santa thing at work and I got a copy of the Transformers DVD!




Nice.  In yesterday's news, I got a Holiday bonus on my check.  Yay.  That should pretty much cover my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Wereserpent

I got water


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I got water



I've got beer.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Galeros said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got beer.
Click to expand...


I have brownies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have brownies.



I've got rum cookies.


----------



## Blackrat

Fru! You've turned into a penguine!? What is the world coming to!?


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, at least if there wasn't a strike, I could temper my miserable existance with new episodes of my TV shows. . . but really, most of them would be on mid-season break now anyways.




No kidding.  I've really enjoyed "Pushing Daisies", but they just ran their last episode until there's new scripts.    I fear that January and February are going to be an even-bleaker-than-usual wasteland for TV.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh Bob Ross, at least YOU'LL never leave me.
> Happy little clouds. . .




Ahhh, good ol' Bob "Spongehead" Ross.   Though, you do realize that he's been dead for 12 years, so it's not like you're getting new happy little clouds...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Fru! You've turned into a penguine!? What is the world coming to!?



Its temporary. After the new year, I'll turn back into a cat.


----------



## hafrogman

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> No kidding.  I've really enjoyed "Pushing Daisies", but they just ran their last episode until there's new scripts.    I fear that January and February are going to be an even-bleaker-than-usual wasteland for TV.



Yeah, for years I got by with almost no TV watching.  Reality TV ruled, and good shows died quickly.  Now, for the past couple of years, there's been a bunch of good shows on . . . and now I have nothing to watch.


			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Ahhh, good ol' Bob "Spongehead" Ross.   Though, you do realize that he's been dead for 12 years, so it's not like you're getting new happy little clouds...



Yeah, but I haven't seen all the episodes. . . so they're new to me.  If they started airing pushing daisies repeats. . . I'd remember them all.


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I haven't seen all the episodes. . . so they're new to me.




Fair enough.  BTW,  I saw on Bob's Wikipedia entry that there's been some plans to make a Bob Ross Method game for the Wii.  If that ever comes to fruition, you're set for life.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nice.  In yesterday's news, I got a Holiday bonus on my check.  Yay.  That should pretty much cover my Christmas shopping.





Just got back from the Factory X-mas party.  After lots of food, talk, santa, gingerbread men decorating, sledding and fireworks we learned we are getting 400 for a bonus this year.  Not bad .... possibly cover our X-mas spending also.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its temporary. After the new year, I'll turn back into a cat.





But you're Mumbles biggest fan.....   Show us your happy foot!   Mine is blue.....


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I have brownies.





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got rum cookies.





Drunk and stoned!    The hive will never regain its respect!


----------



## megamania

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Yeah, we were both fine. She was kind of embarrassed, but it was no bother. I managed to catch her and set her upright again.




She was hitting on you..... 



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> In today's news, we are running a Secret Santa thing at work and I got a copy of the Transformers DVD!





awesome.   Normally I just get a few 1 scratch off tickets.  Once I got a fantasy novel which was okay.... not an author I cared for but its the thought matters.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Drunk and stoned!    The hive will never regain its respect!




The hive had respect?


----------



## megamania

Well.... percieved respect.....


----------



## Dog Moon

By whom?


----------



## megamania

.....ah us?


Mega.....?   Yup


Mania.....? Yes


Al.....?   Sure


Ugh......?   hee hee heeehah



UGH!    Show some respect!   Stop picking our nose!   Are you scratching what I think we are?!?!?


----------



## megamania

It's hard to be multi- personality challenged.......     :\


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> It's hard to be multi- personality challenged.......     :\




But you manage to pull it off well, congrats.


----------



## Steve Jung

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Yeah, we were both fine. She was kind of embarrassed, but it was no bother. I managed to catch her and set her upright again.
> 
> In today's news, we are running a Secret Santa thing at work and I got a copy of the Transformers DVD!



That's a nice surprise. Are you going to watch it right away?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:
			
		

> In today's news, we are running a Secret Santa thing at work and I got a copy of the Transformers DVD!



Congrats!   

I hope to get it soon myself!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> But you're Mumbles biggest fan.....   Show us your happy foot!   Mine is blue.....



Maybe not his biggest fan....anyway the name of the movie is Happy Feet, plural for foot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Drunk and stoned!    The hive will never regain its respect!



R

E

S

P

E

C

T




......find out what it means to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> It's hard to be multi- personality challenged.......     :\



You certainly pull it off well.


----------



## Bront

I got a load of OT on my check today.  That was nice.  Don't get a holliday bonus.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> I got a load of OT on my check today.  That was nice.  Don't get a holliday bonus.



OT is better than no bonus if you don't get a bonus.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> OT is better than no bonus if you don't get a bonus.



Yeah, but I had to work it...

20+ hours was nice though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So what is it that you do Bront?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's a nice surprise. Are you going to watch it right away?




I was out last night at the Xmas party and I'm back in this morning doing a little overtime - so, no!

However, I hope to find time to enjoy it at some point soon.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe not his biggest fan....anyway the name of the movie is Happy Feet, plural for foot.





But my avatar is only ONE foot....and its blue.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> But you manage to pull it off well, congrats.





we thankyou.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> You certainly pull it off well.




we thankyou.



echo echo echo


----------



## megamania

Time to go.  Gotta finally X-mas shop.  VERY tight budget to use however.  Maybe 100 or max of 200 to use.   For a family of two kids and a mother to buy for.....


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So what is it that you do Bront?



Honestly, I'm not realy sure, but I think it pays well.

It's IT work, but it's hard to describe.


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm not realy sure, but I think it pays well.
> 
> It's IT work, but it's hard to describe.



pr0n


----------



## Steve Jung

Bront said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm not realy sure, but I think it pays well.
> 
> It's IT work, but it's hard to describe.



So you're Chandler.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> pr0n



No, that would be easy to explain.

It does involve billions of dollars daily.


			
				Steve Jung said:
			
		

> So you're Chandler.



Who?


----------



## Heckler

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> So you're Chandler.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Who?



Chandler from "Friends."  There was a running gag for a while that nobody knew what he did for a living, and he couldn't (or wouldn't, I don't remember) describe it.

Ended up he worked for some big corp doing basically data entry and such.


----------



## megamania

Well I expected more snow than this.  Lots of wind however.   Yesterday at this time I was told 12-24 inches.   Must've blown away.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Well I expected more snow than this.  Lots of wind however.   Yesterday at this time I was told 12-24 inches.   Must've blown away.



Heck, we've got morning frost.   

I suppose at the rate Scottsdale is going, snow is a low possibility no later than mid January. It would be the third winter season we'd see it. And we've been living hre since 1985.


----------



## megamania

How goes it Fru?


I'm sitting here all bored and run down looking for something to do.  I even dared to post in 4e!  Took time to clean out my e-mail in-boxes even.

I don't feel overly compelled to work on my Darksun stuff or storyhours either.  Little food in the house and I have to work later.

Buggers.....


Hopefully it goes better for yourself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it Fru?
> 
> 
> I'm sitting here all bored and run down looking for something to do.  I even dared to post in 4e!  Took time to clean out my e-mail in-boxes even.
> 
> I don't feel overly compelled to work on my Darksun stuff or storyhours either.  Little food in the house and I have to work later.
> 
> Buggers.....
> 
> 
> Hopefully it goes better for yourself.



I'm doing good. Still kickin'. Plenty of energy to spare.


----------



## megamania

awesome.


----------



## Steve Jung

Heckler said:
			
		

> Chandler from "Friends."  There was a running gag for a while that nobody knew what he did for a living, and he couldn't (or wouldn't, I don't remember) describe it.
> 
> Ended up he worked for some big corp doing basically data entry and such.



Thanks Heckler. Hey Hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> My company doesn't have fire drill practice.
> Or fire drills.
> And the entire state lacks (passenger) trains and/or subways.
> 
> Imagine how bored I am. . .




Neither does mine. Nor do we have tornado drills either. Come to think of it, we'd only know there's a tornado if it's in sight....

As for fires, we could care less if the place burns down. Been needin' a new store for some time now. I'd bring the Bloodhound Gang "Fire Water Burn" to play for just that occasion.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm second level! Finally I can take another HD of harmless little animal and start wreaking hawok acsross the world. I am Legend! Well okay, I'll slink back to my hole in the sewers now and chew on this bone I found.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I'm second level! Finally I can take another HD of harmless little animal and start wreaking hawok acsross the world. I am Legend! Well okay, I'll slink back to my hole in the sewers now and chew on this bone I found.



Legend?   

I thought that was Crothian.   


But seriously though, congrats on the milestone.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I'm second level! Finally I can take another HD of harmless little animal and start wreaking hawok acsross the world. I am Legend! Well okay, I'll slink back to my hole in the sewers now and chew on this bone I found.




Congrats at making 1000 posts. It shows a distinct amount of staying power.

And don't worry about Crothian. No one worries about trying to beat Crothian, it just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Horacio

Everybody knows that Chrotian doesn't exist, his account is a group post-count building exercise by EN World moderators. Every moderator must post at least five posts a day under Chrotian account. 

Horacio, propagating non-4e  rumors...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Everybody knows that Chrotian doesn't exist, his account is a group post-count building exercise by EN World moderators. Every moderator must post at least five posts a day under Chrotian account.
> 
> Horacio, propagating non-4e  rumors...



I've actually met the guy, so I can propogate against that.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've actually met the guy, so I can propogate against that.



That's just an illusion. Now just look at the end of this device. *FLASH*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> That's just an illusion. Now just look at the end of this device. *FLASH*



An illusion I met at GenCon twice? And made physical contact with?   

I met him in 05and 07.

And btw, I didn't look at the device.


----------



## Dog Moon

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Congrats at making 1000 posts. It shows a distinct amount of staying power.
> 
> And don't worry about Crothian. No one worries about trying to beat Crothian, it just ain't gonna happen.




Hey, I'm worried about beating Crothian, but it's more of a Hivemind v. Crothian than a Dog Moon v. Crothian thing though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm worried about beating Crothian, but it's more of a Hivemind v. Crothian than a Dog Moon v. Crothian thing though.



First, you have to worry about beating me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> First, you have to worry about beating me.




Actually, bypassing Horacio is next on my list while making sure Aurora doesn't catch up.

Edit: Woah, I almost attempted to use a shortened version of Horacio like I've done with Fru, but realized just in time that that would probably be a bad thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, bypassing Horacio is next on my list while making sure Aurora doesn't catch up.
> 
> Edit: Woah, I almost attempted to use a shortened version of Horacio like I've done with Fru, but realized just in time that that would probably be a bad thing.



Nah. Its not a bad thing, just uncommon courtesy.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Horacio said:
			
		

> Everybody knows that Chrotian doesn't exist, his account is a group post-count building exercise by EN World moderators. Every moderator must post at least five posts a day under Chrotian account.
> 
> Horacio, propagating non-4e  rumors...




And then, if you remember, all original Hivers got access to the account too...just to make sure it keeps going...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've actually met the guy, so I can propogate against that.




I spoke to him on the phone once.

Or at least, I spoke to someone claiming to be him on the phone once...


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> First, you have to worry about beating me.





Not bloody likely to occur.    I'm a regular and been here since December 2002 and I have a mere 9600 or so posts.


High post counts are not a hobby.... its a job.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've actually met the guy, so I can propogate against that.





Did you check his ID?   Was him or an imposter?    Even a clone?


----------



## megamania

Welp-

feet are cold from shoveling and the computer area is not known for its warmth so I'm headed out.   Hope to be back later.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Edit: Woah, I almost attempted to use a shortened version of Horacio like I've done with Fru, but realized just in time that that would probably be a bad thing.



Hru?

Ruh Roh, Raggy!


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> Did you check his ID?   Was him or an imposter?    Even a clone?



I thought only the Jdvns were clones.  Crothian is more like a brain in a jar, hardwired into ENWorld.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive.

Mornin'.


----------



## megamania

I'm back!

Finished X-mas buying

Still need to wrap stuff and work on this years Treasure Hunt.

Also updated my UNDER A DARKSUN Storyhour.   Damn!  Girallons are a tough creature if they get in close!  Killed 112 (Mul Gladiator and nearly Strum (took him to his limit of 110 HP at level 7).


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I thought only the Jdvns were clones.  Crothian is more like a brain in a jar, hardwired into ENWorld.





bubble bubble toil toil.......



the images in my head.........


complete with a telepathic laugh in my mind.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Finished X-mas buying
> 
> Still need to wrap stuff and work on this years Treasure Hunt.



I'm doing my shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Jung

Frukathka said:
			
		

> An illusion I met at GenCon twice? And made physical contact with?
> 
> I met him in 05and 07.
> 
> And btw, I didn't look at the device.



What? You trust your senses?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> What? You trust your senses?



As a matter of fact, I do.

If it weren't for them, I'd be dead by now.


----------



## megamania

Wish I could afford the Pathfinder books....   


Quiet here.  Guess I'll stop by tommorrow.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, I do.
> 
> If it weren't for them, I'd be dead by now.




You mean you're NOT?!

I thought everyone here was! *looks around nervously*


----------



## Blackrat

Tallarn said:
			
		

> You mean you're NOT?!
> 
> I thought everyone here was! *looks around nervously*



Oh I'm not dead. I'm just naturally pale and stinky.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh I'm not dead. I'm just naturally pale and stinky.




That's not a description of a dead person.

That's a description of the stereotypical convention attendee.


----------



## Pinotage

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Crothian is more like a brain in a jar, hardwired into ENWorld.




Well, I predict (at least through current posting rates and post counts), that Crothian will pick up a virus in 718.18181818... days that will bump him to the No 2. spot!   

Something big's going to happen on December 7th 2009.

Pinotage


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:
			
		

> That's not a description of a dead person.
> 
> That's a description of the stereotypical convention attendee.



I've got a nice tan. Not pale in the least.

I'm only stinky when I'm home. I _always_ shower before heading out the door.


----------



## Steve Jung

Tallarn said:
			
		

> That's not a description of a dead person.
> 
> That's a description of the stereotypical convention attendee.



Hey. I resemble resent that remark.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey. I resemble resent that remark.




The two are easily confused, aren't they?

BTW, is anyone from the Hive on Facebook? I'm always happy to add a few new friends. This is me, here - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=618137881

Feel free to request to become a friend!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:
			
		

> The two are easily confused, aren't they?
> 
> BTW, is anyone from the Hive on Facebook? I'm always happy to add a few new friends. This is me, here - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=618137881
> 
> Feel free to request to become a friend!



Yeah, I'm registered at FaceBook. I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Aurora

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I spoke to him on the phone once.
> 
> Or at least, I spoke to someone claiming to be him on the phone once...



He's a good DM.


----------



## Aurora

We took Kylee to her first movie on her birthday Tuesday. We went to see Enchanted. I was actually pleasantly surprised, both dshai and I enjoyed it quite a bit. Kylee did fairly well. For some reason I thought that it would be closer to 50% animated, and it was maybe 10%. So, it didn't hold her attention as much as I had wanted. Luckily, there were only 7 other people in the theater, and they didn't mind a little girl quietly walking up one side of the theater and down the other.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Tallarn said:
			
		

> I spoke to him on the phone once.



I spoke to Mycanid on the phone once.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I spoke to Mycanid on the phone once.



I've ordered mushrooms on the phone once.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Thank you for the friendings!


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've actually met the guy, so I can propogate against that.




Are you sure he was the true Crothian and not an actor payed by Piratecat to propagate Crothian's myth?

Truth is out there


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, bypassing Horacio is next on my list while making sure Aurora doesn't catch up.
> 
> Edit: Woah, I almost attempted to use a shortened version of Horacio like I've done with Fru, but realized just in time that that would probably be a bad thing.





You won't be able, young padawan 

BTW, what short version of Horacio ?


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> Not bloody likely to occur.    I'm a regular and been here since December 2002 and I have a mere 9600 or so posts.
> 
> 
> High post counts are not a hobby.... its a job.




A very hard and not well payed full time job, I must say.

And I know about it, I worked as Hivemind poster for a time, four years ago. Some 20 Hiveposts a day, plus normal posts... 

I passed from 500 to 4000 posts in several months 

Edit : three posts in a row, I must stop now... Somebody posts to allow me to post again?


----------



## Talislan

Not just so that you can post again Horacio, but happy that you may any way.

I'm off for the season worship to the coca-cola god / deity of marketing which gives us all the chance to be more kindly to our fellow human being. Whatever you are doing in this festive period may you all recieve gifts that you have no use for and find a way to convince yourself they are the best gifts you have ever recieved.

Next time I speak May I be wearing a hideous Woolly jumper, multi-coloured Illuminous socks and carrying volumes of bathing products to the charity shop.  

Happy Bah-Humbug and thank the pantheon for new years eve parties.  

See you all on the flip side.

T.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Are you sure he was the true Crothian and not an actor payed by Piratecat to propagate Crothian's myth?
> 
> Truth is out there



Positive. Crothian and Piratecat look nothing alike.

I played with Piratecat in Rels' Orcz! game at GenCon '05!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> BTW, what short version of Horacio ?



Ho?

Hor?

Either way, its bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Edit : three posts in a row, I must stop now... Somebody posts to allow me to post again?



What is this for me now? Three, four?

Either way, its the break you need to post again, assuming you still want to.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I spoke to Mycanid on the phone once.



So have I.  

Where is the 'shroom?


----------



## hero4hire

Aeson said:
			
		

> So have I.
> 
> Where is the 'shroom?




Me and Myc go way back.

He has had some prolonged absences from online activity.

You never know when he can make it down the big hill!


----------



## Bront

He was online elsewhere earlier today, so he's around...


----------



## 1 hp

I am raising my post count.


----------



## 1 hp

I am continuing to raise my post count.


----------



## 1 hp

I have finished raising my post count.


----------



## hero4hire

1 hp said:
			
		

> I have finished raising my post count.




That was impressive as it was profound... :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

1 hp said:
			
		

> I have finished raising my post count.



Please, for the love of god, if you want to raise your postcount, quote somebody and post a reply to it.

Doing it the way you are doing it tempts Morrus to turn off post count.


----------



## 1 hp

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Please, for the love of god, if you want to raise your postcount, quote somebody and post a reply to it.
> 
> Doing it the way you are doing it tempts Morrus to turn off post count.




Sorry, didn't know there were rules to the nonsense.


----------



## 1 hp

1 hp said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't know there were rules to the nonsense.




Does quoting myself count?


----------



## 1 hp

1 hp said:
			
		

> Does quoting myself count?




Hm.  Probably not.


----------



## Heckler

H4H!

Check into LEW.  They're (finally) getting the big mega-adventure together.

Sorta.

Wheels are turning, but we're not moving yet.  Hopfully things will really kick off in the next week or two.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

1 hp said:
			
		

> Hm.  Probably not.



Yes, it does. But only when arbitrarily trying to rasie your postcount. Right now, you are headed for three day suspension if you keep it up.


----------



## Bront

Heckler said:
			
		

> H4H!
> 
> Check into LEW.  They're (finally) getting the big mega-adventure together.
> 
> Sorta.
> 
> Wheels are turning, but we're not moving yet.  Hopfully things will really kick off in the next week or two.



Hollidays isn't a good time to start it, most of my games have been parked in some way.


----------



## Plane Sailing

1 hp said:
			
		

> I am raising my post count.




Not even in the hive mind thread please. You wouldn't want to know what has happened to people who artificially attempted to inflate their postcount in the past.

No, you wouldn't

 

Thanks


----------



## 1 hp

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Not even in the hive mind thread please. You wouldn't want to know what has happened to people who artificially attempted to inflate their postcount in the past.
> 
> No, you wouldn't
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I thought it was funny, like I was skipping the artificiality of insubstantial comments and getting to the actual gist of the post.  

Oh well.  Not my first joke to bomb.

Your emoticon and the color of your post has frightened me into compliance. 

 

(Technically, the emoticon above is a "confused" emoticon, but it's the closest one in the smilies-list to a frightened-looking emoticon, so please interpret it thusly.)


----------



## 1 hp

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes, it does. But only when arbitrarily trying to rasie your postcount. Right now, you are headed for three day suspension if you keep it up.




Shouldn't you be organizing your room?


----------



## 1 hp

Aurora said:
			
		

> We took Kylee to her first movie on her birthday Tuesday. We went to see Enchanted.




I loved Enchanted.  I took my 7-year-old daughter, who was only mildly interested in the movie.  I should've taken my wife.  It would've been a good "date" movie. 

The ending took me by surprise--I didn't see it coming.  In hindsight, I should've seen it coming.  But at the time, whoa.  Very emotional third act, IMO.


----------



## Aurora

1 hp said:
			
		

> I loved Enchanted.  I took my 7-year-old daughter, who was only mildly interested in the movie.  I should've taken my wife.  It would've been a good "date" movie.
> 
> The ending took me by surprise--I didn't see it coming.  In hindsight, I should've seen it coming.  But at the time, whoa.  Very emotional third act, IMO.



I would agree that it is a good date movie. Mainly because it is just all around an enjoyable flick. 

And welcome to the hive.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> So have I.
> 
> Where is the 'shroom?



Hello Aeson. Haven't seen you in a awhile. 

I agree where is the shroom? I sent him a PM over on CM and he hasn't responded. It happens. He is probably busy doing....I don't know....monk things.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Morning hive. So how is everyone?

I managed to catch I am Legend with my parents yesterday, great flick. I can't wait for it to come out on HD/BD.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree where is the shroom? I sent him a PM over on CM and he hasn't responded. It happens.



Great, another hiveminder lost to CM.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I agree where is the shroom? I sent him a PM over on CM and he hasn't responded. It happens. He is probably busy doing....I don't know....monk things.




Wait, the Shroom is a Monk?  I didn't realize that.  Since when?


----------



## Dog Moon

1 hp said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't know there were rules to the nonsense.




Yep.  I think the only time it's okay to say postcount +1 is on the rare occasion where you're responding to something and you're making a funny.  And only if you do it once.  

And the smiley makes everything better.  Happy face!

*Happy face may or may not be the sequel to Happy Feet.


----------



## Dog Moon

1 hp said:
			
		

> Does quoting myself count?




Actually, I've quoted myself before, but only when I feel it's important and no one else is paying attention to it.  Like if I say, I'm moving in two days, but no one says anything I'll later quote it and say, wow, interesting, where you moving to?  That sort of stuff.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Morning hive. So how is everyone?
> 
> I managed to catch I am Legend with my parents yesterday, great flick. I can't wait for it to come out on HD/BD.




Hrm, I watched that last night as well.  While I think it was interesting, I don't really see any replace value.  Seems like one of those movies which gets you interested because you want to know how he's living and how it ends, but once you've found out, there isn't anything left.


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> You won't be able, young padawan
> 
> BTW, what short version of Horacio ?





Pfft, considering I'm only 160 posts behind, I don't really think you could correctly consider me as a Padawan.  1 hp maybe, but not me.  

And when you say your name, stop after the r.  Don't say the acio.  THEN, I think you'll know what the short version of your name is.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *Happy face may or may not be the sequel to Happy Feet.



'twould be interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, the Shroom is a Monk?  I didn't realize that.  Since when?



Since he put it in his sig.  

It's here:
http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=40370


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, I watched that last night as well.  While I think it was interesting, I don't really see any replace value.  Seems like one of those movies which gets you interested because you want to know how he's living and how it ends, but once you've found out, there isn't anything left.



I found it immesely entrtaining, on top of the fact that I am a huge Will Smith fan, it wass all good.

Will Smith + Flesh eating zombies = fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And when you say your name, stop after the r.  Don't say the acio.  THEN, I think you'll know what the short version of your name is.



I had a feeling that thats what it was.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, I watched that last night as well.  While I think it was interesting, I don't really see any replace value.  Seems like one of those movies which gets you interested because you want to know how he's living and how it ends, but once you've found out, there isn't anything left.





So no sequel.....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, the Shroom is a Monk?  I didn't realize that.  Since when?





He has been a monk since he was a mere air bourne spore


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Aeson. Haven't seen you in a awhile.
> 
> I agree where is the shroom? I sent him a PM over on CM and he hasn't responded. It happens. He is probably busy doing....I don't know....monk things.





Seems everyone is dropping out from here as of late.


----------



## megamania

I got an early Christmas gift from my bank on Friday.






Forclusure papers.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> So no sequel.....




Well, probably not since Will Smith wouldn't be in it...


----------



## megamania

Are you suggesting Will dies in the movie?


I have no intension in seeing it but don't answer since others do.


Holiday movies this year suck.   Beowulf was the only movie to intrigue me but but due to timing / money I couldn't see it.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> I got an early Christmas gift from my bank on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forclusure papers.



Oh dear! Is everything going to be allright?


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> Hollidays isn't a good time to start it, most of my games have been parked in some way.



But this would be a good time for him to check in and say, "Hey, I wanna play!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I got an early Christmas gift from my bank on Friday.
> 
> Foreclosure papers.



Ouch. Thats got to suck major.


----------



## megamania

Its not THE final papers....its all I want proof of this and that and copies of those and these with in small print it states it is theirs to keep and doesn't do anything to aid me from not being foreclosed on.

bastards.


----------



## megamania

Hey Fru-   I just saw your e-mail.   I have interest but its ....well I feel funny accepting it.

(never been good with compliments and the such)  If you're serious let me know and I'll give you an address.  Do you want me to at least cover mailing fees?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh dear! Is everything going to be allright?





I hope this is more strong-arm dealings of theirs directed at me.   I won't know more until late next week when I call them.

How goes it?  Have not seen / heard from you in quite a while.


----------



## megamania

In good news... my friends / old gaming group have moved their Matrix Games central office back into Arlington near my two places of work.   I popped in on them briefly Friday.  They are still setting up.  I have an open invite to come in any time so I guess they have not Completely forgotten about me. (or is it the holidaze?)

I'm still hoping to win the lottery on the 4th of January.  Talking about life turning event....


----------



## hero4hire

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, the Shroom is a Monk?  I didn't realize that.  Since when?




Close to 20 years now. I knew him before he went to the Monastary.


----------



## megamania

Like the avatar-

Stanley Lieber   aka Stan Lee  most common saying- "Excelsior" (something about wood shavings   )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey Fru-   I just saw your e-mail.   I have interest but its ....well I feel funny accepting it.



I shot you back an email. Don't worry about just taking it from me for just the cost of s/h. I have way to much stuff that I need to get rid of. Anything I have a duplicate of or has some value but don't need anymore is going to goodwill.


----------



## hero4hire

megamania said:
			
		

> Like the avatar-
> 
> Stanley Lieber   aka Stan Lee  most common saying- "Excelsior" (something about wood shavings   )




Heh! Thanks. Actually Stan "The Man" used it because it is the official NY Motto.

But it is Aspen-fiber material similar to wood shavings as well. 

*'Nuff Said!*


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Aeson. Haven't seen you in a awhile.
> 
> I agree where is the shroom? I sent him a PM over on CM and he hasn't responded. It happens. He is probably busy doing....I don't know....monk things.



Hello. I could say the same about you.   I guess the kids are keeping you busy.


----------



## Aeson

I don't know if I'll be online on Christmas so I'll go ahead and wish you all a Merry Christmas. I've missed all of my friends here.


----------



## megamania

As you have guessed... I'm something of a comicbook freak.   I used to consider myself a Comicphile (Comic collector) and a Comicologist (studier / trivia expert on comics).



In 10th grade (1986) I wrote a research paper on comicbook history.  The teacher saw me with only one book so she figured that this was an easy one.  I handed in a 92 page roughdraft report with about twenty resources ranging from Overstreet, to Comics buyers Guide (CBG) and other magazines.

She read all, was amazed by the variety and level of knowledge I had for it and me.  She cut the report to 30 pages that basically dealt with 1898 to 1961 when the Fantastic Four was introduced.

I used to be so good at books that you could show me a picture / drawing and I could tell you the artist, the year (within a year)it was done, sometimes the inker and the comic it came from.


Hopwever, at 3-6 dollars a book now I have settled to buying 1-2 titles following specific storys only.  New Avengers has me curious, Hulk very curious and Civil war sucked me in.  One More Day with Spider-man has me completely perplexed.  I understand the need but hate it.  Its a comicbook version of dreaming about everything.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'll be online on Christmas so I'll go ahead and wish you all a Merry Christmas. I've missed all of my friends here.





Have a Merry One.

I'll be working on Christmas myself.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I shot you back an email. Don't worry about just taking it from me for just the cost of s/h. I have way to much stuff that I need to get rid of. Anything I have a duplicate of or has some value but don't need anymore is going to goodwill.





Dinner is called so I'll send you my address shortly.   Thankyou.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> She read all, was amazed by the variety and level of knowledge I had for it and me.  She cut the report to 30 pages that basically dealt with 1898 to 1961 when the Fantastic Four was introduced.



 Dang. I didn't even know that comics were out in 1898.


----------



## megamania

The first comicbooks were a promotional collection of 1898 comic strips  Yellow Kid and Mutt & Jeff.  First "original" art for a comicbook format was something like 1913 as a newpaper flyer promo.


----------



## megamania

Posted a few more creatures on my collections and mutations.   Otherwise its time for me to go.


----------



## Bront

1 hp said:
			
		

> I loved Enchanted.  I took my 7-year-old daughter, who was only mildly interested in the movie.  I should've taken my wife.  It would've been a good "date" movie.
> 
> The ending took me by surprise--I didn't see it coming.  In hindsight, I should've seen it coming.  But at the time, whoa.  Very emotional third act, IMO.



That's not a good thing given the target audience though.

It does look like it would be a fun movie to watch though.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Great, another hiveminder lost to CM.



He spends more time on other boards too.

Nothing wrong with CM though, as it's like a mostly unmoderated hivemind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with CM though, as it's like a mostly unmoderated hivemind.



Unless you've tried it and now feel alienated out of out it due to what others have said about you.  :\


----------



## hero4hire

megamania said:
			
		

> The first comicbooks were a promotional collection of 1898 comic strips  Yellow Kid and Mutt & Jeff.  First "original" art for a comicbook format was something like 1913 as a newpaper flyer promo.




I am something of a "sequential art" afficiado myself.   

*Ally Sloper's Half Holiday * first published on  May 3rd 1884 probably has the strongest claim for 1st comicbook.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Since he put it in his sig.
> 
> It's here:
> http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=40370




Oh, huh, not sure if I didn't notice it, or it's just been so long I didn't even think about it.  Pretty it's the latter option.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Posted a few more creatures on my collections and mutations.   Otherwise its time for me to go.




You have a collection of creatures and mutations?  Where at?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'll be online on Christmas so I'll go ahead and wish you all a Merry Christmas. I've missed all of my friends here.




Merry Christmas right back atcha.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You have a collection of creatures and mutations?  Where at?




So of course I thought, hey maybe I'll look in your sig and see if it's there since I was just responding previously to the post about the shroom's sig and lo and behold! there it was.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unless you've tried it and now feel alienated out of out it due to what others have said about you.  :\



It's mellowed a bit more, but to each his own.  It does take a thicker skin there.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> So of course I thought, hey maybe I'll look in your sig and see if it's there since I was just responding previously to the post about the shroom's sig and lo and behold! there it was.



Shh, you weren't supposed to know...


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> So have I.
> 
> Where is the 'shroom?




Here I am, here I am!   



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Me and Myc go way back.
> 
> He has had some prolonged absences from online activity.
> 
> You never know when he can make it down the big hill!




True enough on both accounts....



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> He was online elsewhere earlier today, so he's around...




I'm here, I'm here!



			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Aeson. Haven't seen you in a awhile.
> 
> I agree where is the shroom? I sent him a PM over on CM and he hasn't responded. It happens. He is probably busy doing....I don't know....monk things.




Monk things ... got THAT right.  :\ 



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Great, another hiveminder lost to CM.




Not quite ... I am not ALL that active over at CM .... But my activity over there IS rather ... err ... hivemind'ish.



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, the Shroom is a Monk?  I didn't realize that.  Since when?




Since 1988....   



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> He has been a monk since he was a mere air bourne spore




Close enough, close enough.  



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Close to 20 years now. I knew him before he went to the Monastary.




ALSO very true.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> He spends more time on other boards too.
> 
> Nothing wrong with CM though, as it's like a mostly unmoderated hivemind.




Hmm ... never thought about it like that. I guess so ....



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> It's mellowed a bit more, but to each his own.  It does take a thicker skin there.




Got that right.  :\ 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Shh, you weren't supposed to know...




Know? What?


----------



## Mycanid

Flurry of posts - old style!


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am something of a "sequential art" afficiado myself.
> 
> *Ally Sloper's Half Holiday * first published on  May 3rd 1884 probably has the strongest claim for 1st comicbook.




neat.  The oldest i knew of was a promo reprinted in a Chicago newspaper and with some sort of soap.  Being 1884- what was it- political cartoons?  I don't recall Yellow Kid or Nemo being that far back.  Curious is all.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You have a collection of creatures and mutations?  Where at?





hee hee

Fish with Dogmoon today and he eats today

Teach Dogmoon to fish today and he eats everyday

McDonalds moves next door and its ALL ABOUT THE DOLLAR VALUE MEALS!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unless you've tried it and now feel alienated out of out it due to what others have said about you.  :\





CM is more like High School.   I didn't like High School.


Clicks.   Its a bunch of clicks.


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I am something of a "sequential art" afficiado myself.
> 
> *Ally Sloper's Half Holiday * first published on  May 3rd 1884 probably has the strongest claim for 1st comicbook.





Time to talk shop-

Favorite age of comics?

Favorite artist?

Favorite writer?

Favorite comic story?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Nuts.. I slept through the shroom sighting.


----------



## megamania

we all did


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> we all did




Well he came on at 4am.  What do you expect?  Apparently, the Shroom enjoys the moon more than the sun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well he came on at 4am.  What do you expect?  Apparently, the Shroom enjoys the moon more than the sun.



He is a wily one alright.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> CM is more like High School.   I didn't like High School.
> 
> Clicks.   Its a bunch of clicks.



I didn't mind my last 2 years of high school (out of 5). Somehow I went from being a loser to being one of the 'in' geeks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> You have a collection of creatures and mutations?  Where at?



Megamania's manical creature collection and mutations!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I didn't mind my last 2 years of high school (out of 5). Somehow I went from being a loser to being one of the 'in' geeks.





I never fit.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Megamania's manical creature collection and mutations!





Just added some high level baddies including a Hound Archon Blackguard!


----------



## megamania

oops!  The time!   Gotta go.   Have to pick up my daughter from her sleep over then get ready for work.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just added some high level baddies including a Hound Archon Blackguard!



Ack! What a concept.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> oops!  The time!   Gotta go.   Have to pick up my daughter from her sleep over then get ready for work.



Talk to you later mega. Don't work too hard.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> Hound Archon Blackguard!



Talk about scary   :\      !


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Talk about scary   :\      !



All it needs is a Half-Fiend template and it'll knock your socks off.


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> All it needs is a Half-Fiend template and it'll knock your socks off.



Aye. The funny is, I have used Demon Paladins a few times but it has never occured to me to use Celestial Villains :\ . Well that is about to change now that mega got the idea planted in my mind  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Aye. The funny is, I have used Demon Paladins a few times but it has never occured to me to use Celestial Villains.



I've been doing it for years. But never more than once with the same gaming group. 

Always pleasant to see the look on the players faces when they realize what the villain is.


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been doing it for years. But never more than once with the same gaming group.
> 
> Always pleasant to see the look on the players faces when they realize what the villain is.



I can believe that. I loved the way my players looked when they tried to figure out a Balor Paladin. It just didn't fit their imagination that a balor would act all chivalrious and compassionate.


----------



## Dog Moon

Yeah, in my group, I once had them fighting a green dragon, but then as they were fighting it, I gave them Spot checks to notice that when they cut, the bits of copper shone through.  My idea was that it had been corrupted and basically, I decided it had rusted over and then when they attacked, their attacks cut off some of the rust, revealing the true nature of the dragon eventually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, in my group, I once had them fighting a green dragon, but then as they were fighting it, I gave them Spot checks to notice that when they cut, the bits of copper shone through.  My idea was that it had been corrupted and basically, I decided it had rusted over and then when they attacked, their attacks cut off some of the rust, revealing the true nature of the dragon eventually.



Brilliant. Great tactic Dog Moon!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Talk to you later mega. Don't work too hard.





I'm back!  Got 20 minutes before going to work.


----------



## megamania

This is one of the things I like about Eberron.  It encourages to think outside of the box.  Alignments are only suggestions... not the rule.   But as you said-   do it only on a rare occation or else it becomes a cliche' by itself.   Ever hear of a player doing a CG Drow Ranger with twin scimitars....


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Brilliant. Great tactic Dog Moon!




Thanks.  At least I THINK it was copper.  It IS copper that turns green when it rusts, right?  Been a while since I used that.

Also in that same campaign I had a Planar, IIRC, doing what a lot of people would consider bad stuff, but I gave her the mentality of "The ends justifies the means" so she was good because her goal had been to stop a Demon invasion, but the ways she was going about it kinda twisted her soul irreparably.  PCs weren't sure whether to stop her or help her, though in the end, they went with the helping.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Ever hear of a player doing a CG Drow Ranger with twin scimitars....



As a matter a fact I played one about 2 years ago.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Also in that same campaign I had a Planar, IIRC, doing what a lot of people would consider bad stuff, but I gave her the mentality of "The ends justifies the means" so she was good because her goal had been to stop a Demon invasion, but the ways she was going about it kinda twisted her soul irreparably.  PCs weren't sure whether to stop her or help her, though in the end, they went with the helping.



Damn, I definetely want to play in one of your games. You got a pbp game going perchance?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Alignments are only suggestions... not the rule.



Also one of the things I'm hearing about 4E that I like.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Thanks.  At least I THINK it was copper.  It IS copper that turns green when it rusts, right?  Been a while since I used that.
> 
> Also in that same campaign I had a Planar, IIRC, doing what a lot of people would consider bad stuff, but I gave her the mentality of "The ends justifies the means" so she was good because her goal had been to stop a Demon invasion, but the ways she was going about it kinda twisted her soul irreparably.  PCs weren't sure whether to stop her or help her, though in the end, they went with the helping.





In Darksun I have a character named Daina that follows this thinking mode.   For 100's of years, the Veiled Alliance (the good guys) have been more about slowing down the Sorcerer-Kings and helping escaped slaves.

She wants to declare war on them and attack them straight on.   Easy for her to say.  She is 39th level to their 43-55 level.  The average person will die with only a thought (literally) in this kind of war.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn, I definetely want to play in one of your games. You got a pbp game going perchance?




Nope.  I just currently have a single weekly campaign going with my normal dnd group.  Ptolus campaign and next week will be the big boss fight at the end of the Night of Dissolution adventure which came with the Ptolus book.

Unfortunately, the group doesn't seem to care much about the introduction of firearms or chaositech so while I will definitely still use those, it'll probably be a lesser degree than what it was before.

My group tends to like me when DMing because I tend to have at least average storylines and the combats/creatures are interesting.  I am a tactical sort of person and my monster thread should show that I think about monsters and modifying them, so combats frequently keep them on their feet.  Fun times, but my attention span varies, so I can get tired of a campaign quickly even when everyone else is having fun.  When I get tired of a campaign, it goes downhill VERY quickly...

Which is why I wouldn't be good at a pbp campaign.


----------



## megamania

PbP are not for everyone.   I am beginning to think I don't like DMing them.  I have had now four of them and waiting for everyone to post is driving me nuts.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> PbP are not for everyone.   I am beginning to think I don't like DMing them.  I have had now four of them and waiting for everyone to post is driving me nuts.




True, but I feel like there's so many things I would like to do as a DM that I want to have like eight of them running simultaneously, but I know I wouldn't be able to run one consistently for a long time, so it pretty much wouldn't work out well.


----------



## megamania

Just finished setting up the Treasure Hunt for the wife and kids.



For those wondering...

It is a series of riddles to be solved.  Each player gets a prize somewhere within the game.

I went easy on the family this year.

A few examples-

PANTRY
Some say I suck
I think it is just my job



answer: the Vaccuum.  and somewhere on the vaccuum is the next riddle

Timmy gets a few Poke'mon cards
Cathy gets a DVD
Tammy gets a candle with a X-mas tree cover for it.

I get the joy of seeing them run around with smiles on their faces.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, where'd everyone go?  How can I be the last one to post in this thread 11 HOURS ago!  Rawr!

Edit: Oh, mega's here.  That's what I get for opening like 8 tabs and checking this about 20 mins after opening it.  Someone else posted.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Just finished setting up the Treasure Hunt for the wife and kids.
> 
> 
> 
> For those wondering...
> 
> It is a series of riddles to be solved.  Each player gets a prize somewhere within the game.
> 
> I went easy on the family this year.
> 
> A few examples-
> 
> PANTRY
> Some say I suck
> I think it is just my job
> 
> 
> 
> answer: the Vaccuum.  and somewhere on the vaccuum is the next riddle
> 
> Timmy gets a few Poke'mon cards
> Cathy gets a DVD
> Tammy gets a candle with a X-mas tree cover for it.
> 
> I get the joy of seeing them run around with smiles on their faces.





That's pretty cool.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good thinking mega. I'm gonna have to try it with my nephew when he is old enough.


----------



## hero4hire

megamania said:
			
		

> neat.  The oldest i knew of was a promo reprinted in a Chicago newspaper and with some sort of soap.  Being 1884- what was it- political cartoons?  I don't recall Yellow Kid or Nemo being that far back.  Curious is all.




There is a good wiki article on it here.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, where'd everyone go?  How can I be the last one to post in this thread 11 HOURS ago!  Rawr!
> 
> Edit: Oh, mega's here.  That's what I get for opening like 8 tabs and checking this about 20 mins after opening it.  Someone else posted.





I'll sick that Far-realm T-Rex 1/2 Dragon on you!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good thinking mega. I'm gonna have to try it with my nephew when he is old enough.





The riddles can be as simple to as hard as you want them to be.  Here are some I used last year-


1)
KITCKEN
I Have ears but can not listen

2)
KITCKEN
I have eyes but can not see

3)
I have a face and arms that turn all of the time








1- Corn 2- Potatoes  3- a clock


----------



## hero4hire

megamania said:
			
		

> Time to talk shop-
> 
> Favorite age of comics?
> 
> Favorite artist?
> 
> Favorite writer?
> 
> Favorite comic story?




I always have trouble picking a favorite anything but here goes...

Favorite age of comics? *The Bronze Age* *Stories became more realistic (esp on the Marvel Side) but still heroes were heroic but had a human side to them. Characters like Wolverine and Punisher were unique and therefor cool. When you were actually shocked to see a hero die. This is when the X-Men and the Teen Titans were in thier heyday!*

Favorite artist? *Arrrgh! okay just one name??? <<sigh>> George Perez, because I have enjoyed his from when I started collecting 33 years ago until now.*

Favorite writer? *Also hard. I am going to say Roy Thomas not for any one outstanding thing but for a breadth of work that spanned everything from Spidey and Conan to Captain Carrot * 

Favorite comic story? *The Death of Captain Marvel. Not only was this the 1st ever Graphic Novel, but the hero dies! Not in battle, but from Cancer, and no one can do anything about it. I was 12 when I read it and it really got to me. I also became a *true* collector after that. I went out and started getting every issue of Captain Marvel, then every appearence.*


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> There is a good wiki article on it here.





If I had the web to search in 1986 my report would be a multi- volumed book series!


----------



## hero4hire

megamania said:
			
		

> If I had the web to search in 1986 my report would be a multi- volumed book series!




Yup. Kids got it easy now.

I could hammer out a report on almost anything using the internet.


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I always have trouble picking a favorite anything but here goes...
> 
> Favorite age of comics? *The Bronze Age* *Stories became more realistic (esp on the Marvel Side) but still heroes were heroic but had a human side to them. Characters like Wolverine and Punisher were unique and therefor cool. When you were actually shocked to see a hero die. This is when the X-Men and the Teen Titans were in thier heyday!*




Ditto here.  For the above reasons and when "major" x-overs occured- they meant something.  During the 90's they got away from that.

If it counts as an age- Valiant Comics  1990 to 1995  The best overall company wide stories ever done.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Favorite artist? *Arrrgh! okay just one name??? <<sigh>> George Perez, because I have enjoyed his from when I started collecting 33 years ago until now.*



George Perez truely was artist.  When one can ID a hero by the shape of their chin or nose you know he is an artist.  I also came to enjoy the over-top work of Jim Lee and Mark Silvestri.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Favorite writer? *Also hard. I am going to say Roy Thomas not for any one outstanding thing but for a breadth of work that spanned everything from Spidey and Conan to Captain Carrot *



Frank Miller and Alan Moore go toe to toe on this one.  Alan Moore has written the single best comicbook series ever but Frank Miller has written more awesome stuff than anyone else.  A side note on Roy Thomas-  he grew up not far from me.  He often was involved in comicbook related stuff in Rutland Vt about 1 hour north of me.



			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Favorite comic story? *The Death of Captain Marvel. Not only was this the 1st ever Graphic Novel, but the hero dies! Not in battle, but from Cancer, and no one can do anything about it. I was 12 when I read it and it really got to me. I also became a *true* collector after that. I went out and started getting every issue of Captain Marvel, then every appearence.*




Hate to say it but he never died and is now the head security officer in the Negative Zone where Iron man and Reed Richards have built a super duper super villian prison.  One the biggest disappointments with Civil War which was otherwise a very good series.

I thourghly enjoyed anything published by Valiant comics in its first two years of existance.  Eternal Warrior being possibly my favorite.  Bloodshot was also high on that list along with Turok and others.


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yup. Kids got it easy now.
> 
> I could hammer out a report on almost anything using the internet.





So true.


----------



## megamania

Sounds like my idea of an Adventure Path for Eberron done here is a illegal bust.   Too bad.  I was looking forward to the challenge of it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like my idea of an Adventure Path for Eberron done here is a illegal bust.   Too bad.  I was looking forward to the challenge of it.



Find a place to host it and you're golden. Oh, and put a disclaimer in it that is fanworks and that your intention is to share it with the community and not a challenge to WotC. This sort of thing is done all the time.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like my idea of an Adventure Path for Eberron done here is a illegal bust.   Too bad.  I was looking forward to the challenge of it.




Illegal bust?  How's that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Alright hivers, I'm hitting the sack. I'll be back in 8½ hours.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Find a place to host it and you're golden. Oh, and put a disclaimer in it that is fanworks and that your intention is to share it with the community and not a challenge to WotC. This sort of thing is done all the time.





Not looking to get P-Cat and crew in trouble and with my luck (remember whom you talking too) I will be arrested and thrown in jail for copyright fraud and drowning lil' kittens.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Illegal bust?  How's that?





Someone reminded me of the SRD rules with the D20 licence of which Eberron is NOT a part of.  So in theory I could be "stealing" Eberron material and giving it to others without WoTC permission.


and after the age of 18 is it still an illegal bust...... if all parties are agreed on....ah ...said bust.       



3am....must be getting tired.....   6 liters of Diet Dew in me since 9am ....   too    much....stimilus......


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Alright hivers, I'm hitting the sack. I'll be back in 8½ hours.





Cya.


I should be going also.

Wife has family coming up from West Virginia after the Treasure Hunt.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wait, I don't get it.  I must be missing something.  How is running an Eberron pbp game stealing material?  Other people have run Eberron games, right?


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, I don't get it.  I must be missing something.  How is running an Eberron pbp game stealing material?  Other people have run Eberron games, right?




Okay, saw your thread and now I understand what's going on.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Pfft, considering I'm only 160 posts behind, I don't really think you could correctly consider me as a Padawan.  1 hp maybe, but not me.





Quicker and more powerful the dark side of posting can seem. 
But the mark of a true master postcount is not, young Padawan.




> And when you say your name, stop after the r.  Don't say the acio.  THEN, I think you'll know what the short version of your name is.




Hor ? I've already been called Ho, but never Hor... 

Hor


----------



## Horacio

Morning, Hive !

December 24th, morning, I'm at work. Roughtly 80% of people working here have taken thir day off, the _bureau_ is almost empty, the coffee room too, and the day is veeeery quiet...

I hope being able to quit early afternoon. I will diner with friends instead of family, as I haven't got enough holidays to be able to go to Spain to pass Xmas with family.


----------



## Hairfoot

Ah, what a nice page number to finish on during a religious festival.


----------



## hero4hire

I was privileged enough to manage a comic store back when Valiant came out.

Overall I enjoyed them a lot and have a complete run of Harbinger, Rai, Magnus, X-O, Archer and Armstrong and Eternal Warrior. I am missing some issues of Solar and Bloodshot however (not a lot though). I was smart enough to buy multiple copies of each and lucky enough to sell my extras when the market for them was outrageously overinflated.

Unfortunatley, while a quality product, with great writing Valiant was partially responsible for the Implosion to the comic industry. All those multiple, special, foil covers etc etc. really hurt the industry.


----------



## Horacio

Hey, Hive, I want to dedicate my 5000th post to wish you a *Merry Christmas*!!!!!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wait, I don't get it.  I must be missing something.  How is running an Eberron pbp game stealing material?  Other people have run Eberron games, right?





Not a PbP.... an Adventure Path.

Since losing my gaming group I'm greatly missing making adventures.

I had this idea of doing an Adventure Path (begin at level 1 and end at 20+) for the game world of Eberron.

PCs would be Dragon Marked employees or agents hired to solve a possible mystery that threatens the houses.  It was going to involve Dragons, the Mournlands, the Goblin Nation, Aberrant Dragon marks and other stuff that is world specific.  I was going to referrence each of the ten or  so books used and give fill-in adventures.

Think Pazio's stuff but set in a specific game world.

Its kinda taken the wind out of my sails at this point.   I am beginning to truely think WoTC really doesn't care about the hobby- just their own money.





I feel a new I hate WoTC attitude coming on.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Okay, saw your thread and now I understand what's going on.





thumbs up


----------



## megamania

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I was privileged enough to manage a comic store back when Valiant came out.
> 
> Overall I enjoyed them a lot and have a complete run of Harbinger, Rai, Magnus, X-O, Archer and Armstrong and Eternal Warrior. I am missing some issues of Solar and Bloodshot however (not a lot though). I was smart enough to buy multiple copies of each and lucky enough to sell my extras when the market for them was outrageously overinflated.
> 
> Unfortunatley, while a quality product, with great writing Valiant was partially responsible for the Implosion to the comic industry. All those multiple, special, foil covers etc etc. really hurt the industry.




Image, Marvel (how many Spider-man #1 covers was there?) and others all did this.   I don't recall DC doing it nor Dark Horse however.

I still have 100% of all the books and only a few "Gold" covers.  I have all of the Trades and wish it would restart.  Shooter is trying to relaunch Harbinger and X-O even as I type.


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hey, Hive, I want to dedicate my 5000th post to wish you a *Merry Christmas*!!!!!




Merry X-mas H.


----------



## Horacio

Thanks, Megascotmania !


----------



## Dog Moon

Dang it, Horacio, stop posting!  I'm STILL 160 posts behind you a couple of days later.

RAWR!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not looking to get P-Cat and crew in trouble and with my luck (remember whom you talking too) I will be arrested and thrown in jail for copyright fraud and drowning lil' kittens.



I meant other than EnWorld.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh, Good Morning & Merry Christmas Eve, hivers!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Quicker and more powerful the dark side of posting can seem.
> But the mark of a true master postcount is not, young Padawan.



Horacio, _you_ are the padawan compared to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Thanks, Megascotmania !



You forgot to say thanks to Al & Ugh.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dang it, Horacio, stop posting!  I'm STILL 160 posts behind you a couple of days later.
> 
> RAWR!!!




I'm not going to let you win so easily !


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Horacio, _you_ are the padawan compared to me.




I repeat again, the mark of a true master postcount is not, young Padawan. 

But yes, you're a true postcount master ! 

Merry Christmas,Fru!


----------



## Horacio

Now I must go, Christmas diner at friends' place.  Merry Christmas, Hive, again and again !


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Dog Moon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it, Horacio, stop posting! I'm STILL 160 posts behind you a couple of days later.
> 
> RAWR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to let you win so easily !
Click to expand...


Nor will I!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> I repeat again, the mark of a true master postcount is not, young Padawan.



_Suuuure._   




			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> But yes, you're a true postcount master !
> 
> Merry Christmas,Fru!



Hehe. Right back at ya.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Now I must go, Christmas diner at firends' place.  Merry Christmas, Hive, again and again !



Later Horacio! Enjoy dinner. Feliz Navidad.


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nor will I!




Time will say


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Later Horacio! Enjoy dinner. Feliz Navidad.




Later, Fru! Later,Hive!

_/Horacio goes out_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Time will say



It certainly will!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Later, Fru! Later,Hive!
> 
> _/Horacio goes out_



Have a good one.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I see that at least Fru is somewhere around here at the moment so Merry Christmas Fru  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well, I see that at least Fru is somewhere around here at the moment so Merry Christmas Fru  .



Merry Christmas Blackrat!


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'm not going to let you win so easily !





...and the gauntlet is thrown down!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ...and the gauntlet is thrown down!



Gears of War!!


----------



## megamania

I hope everyone here has a wonderful X-mas.   Soon I have to sneak around the house and get to bed.  I'm sure the kids will be up early and I do still need to work tommorrow also.  So If I don't make it here tommorrow- Happy Holiday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I hope everyone here has a wonderful X-mas.   Soon I have to sneak around the house and get to bed.  I'm sure the kids will be up early and I do still need to work tommorrow also.  So If I don't make it here tommorrow- Happy Holiday.



Right back at you Mega. Don't work too hard and have a good one.


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'm not going to let you win so easily !




That's fine.  Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Dog Moon is in the house!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's fine.  Wouldn't have it any other way.



Glad to hear it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dog Moon is in the house!



'sup! Heard any good howls lately?


----------



## KrazyHades

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 'sup! Heard any good howls lately?



 Only the cries of anguish of my players.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

KrazyHades said:
			
		

> Only the cries of anguish of my players.



I meant in regard to dogs howling at the moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Just my own.  Grawr!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just my own.  Grawr!



 Are you an anthropomorhic canine? Or just a human with canis lupus tendencies?

Either way, it must a lonely neigborhood. I'll shout out to the moon tonight for your sake.


----------



## Dog Moon

Maybe there's a dog somewhere in the family tree.

Or werewolf; not sure yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Maybe there's a dog somewhere in the family tree.
> 
> Or werewolf; not sure yet.



I used to have a dog on my family tree; two actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, I'm gonna watch a movie and hit the sack. I'll be back in 10 hours.

Good night hivers.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'm gonna watch a movie and hit the sack. I'll be back in 10 hours.
> 
> Good night hivers.




Well, I'm heading to sleep as well.  Cya later.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dog Moon is in the house!





Horacio too 


Merry Christmas again, Hive!

I hope diner was wonderful for everybody


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm heading to sleep as well.  Cya later.




Sleep well, Dog Moon!

Well Hive, I am going at friend's place, see you later !


----------



## megamania

Bye


Not expecting a lot of activity here today but thought I would drop by anyway.  Quiet here.  Santa was on a tight budget.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Bye
> 
> 
> Not expecting a lot of activity here today but thought I would drop by anyway.  Quiet here.  Santa was on a tight budget.




I'm here for a little while before I leave.


----------



## megamania

Family, Friends, Work or shopping?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning & Merry Christmas Hive!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Family, Friends, Work or shopping?




Friends.  Christmas Day is Boardgame Day for us.  

I had my Christmas yesterday with my mother.  She was fine with it, so it's all good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I had my Christmas yesterday with my mother.  She was fine with it, so it's all good.



Thats nice. We celebrated Christmas last night too. My godson/nephew is such a blessing and we all love him very much. He makes it all worth it. He even helped to open some of the presents that weren't his.


----------



## Mycanid

Nice pic Fru ... A merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Nice pic Fru ... A merry Christmas to you all!



Mycanid. Nice to see you. I really miss you around here. 

I hope all is well for you and that you are having a Merry Christmas too.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats nice. We celebrated Christmas last night too. My godson/nephew is such a blessing and we all love him very much. He makes it all worth it. He even helped to open some of the presents that weren't his.





Lil' ones will do that.

So who else is here.....


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Friends.  Christmas Day is Boardgame Day for us.
> 
> I had my Christmas yesterday with my mother.  She was fine with it, so it's all good.





Today was board game also....

Scrabble, Battleship and zoo-some-thing-a-mah-gimic.


----------



## Wereserpent

Merry Christmas everyone!  


Now to go play Super Mario Galaxy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas everyone!



Merry Christmas Galeros!


----------



## Horacio

Good morning and merry after-Christmas, Hive !

It's 7:19 a.m. and I've just waken up. Today is working day for me.

Time for a shower and a big coffee !

How are you doing, people?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Today was board game also....
> 
> Scrabble, Battleship and zoo-some-thing-a-mah-gimic.




Well, my Starcraft Game was apparently defective, so we ended up playing Exalted the entire day.  Was still fun, but the Starcraft thing makes me sort of sad.


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Good morning and merry after-Christmas, Hive !
> 
> It's 7:19 a.m. and I've just waken up. Today is working day for me.
> 
> Time for a shower and a big coffee !
> 
> How are you doing, people?




Hello.  I'm...not even going to sleep yet.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Horacio, Dog Moon.


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats nice. We celebrated Christmas last night too. My godson/nephew is such a blessing and we all love him very much. He makes it all worth it. He even helped to open some of the presents that weren't his.




Wonderful pic, Fru!

Even if I feel a bit confused, I always thought you were a true penguin...


----------



## Horacio

Hello Fru, Dog Moon !

Still awake ? I'm taking a fast coffee before going to work... Awwww, I'm tired !


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hello Fru, Dog Moon !
> 
> Still awake ? I'm taking a fast coffee before going to work... Awwww, I'm tired !




I'm still awake.  Had a lot of Mt. Dew today.  Gonna be exhausted tomorrow, I'm sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hello Fru, Dog Moon !
> 
> Still awake ? I'm taking a fast coffee before going to work... Awwww, I'm tired !



I'm still around though I'll be hitting the sack in about 10 or 20 minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Wonderful pic, Fru!
> 
> Even if I feel a bit confused, I always thought you were a true penguin...



11 months out of the year, I'm a cat.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm still awake.  Had a lot of Mt. Dew today.  Gonna be exhausted tomorrow, I'm sure.




I'm exhausted right now... after several coffees...


----------



## Horacio

I guess mostly everybody is sleeping now.

Early afternoon here in France. Cloudy and cold gray day. Almost nobody at work, everything is surrealistically calm.

Yawn...


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> I guess mostly everybody is sleeping now.
> 
> Early afternoon here in France. Cloudy and cold gray day. Almost nobody at work, everything is surrealistically calm.
> 
> Yawn...





Sounds like Vanilla Skies the Tom Cruise movie.   I dislike overcaste and dark days.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm still awake.  Had a lot of Mt. Dew today.  Gonna be exhausted tomorrow, I'm sure.






DEW!


I love my Dew. 


Even if I have to do Diet Dew now.....


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> Now to go play Super Mario Galaxy!





I have heard that is an awesome graphics game.


My son got the Transformers game.


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like Vanilla Skies the Tom Cruise movie.   I dislike overcaste and dark days.




Vanilla Office, yes 

Overcasted and dark days are very normal in Brittany, I'm kinda used to them.

Do you know that Vanilla Skies is based in a Spanish movie call _Abre los ojos_ (Open your eyes), way creepier than Cruise's version ?


----------



## megamania

Europian yes...where exactly..... no.

How goes it?   I'm hangin' here for the last few minutes before I need to go to work.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.   Hope everyone had a wonderful day with friends and family.  And that today may be restful to recover from those same friends and family.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good Morning hivers!


----------



## Mycanid

It's so nice to see Horacio around more these days.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Good Morning hivers!




And good morning to you too Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Mycanid?


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> It's so nice to see Horacio around more these days.




No it's not.  That means he's posting and making it more difficult for me to catch up to him.    





*I kid, I kid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No it's not.  That means he's posting and making it more difficult for me to catch up to him.
> 
> *I kid, I kid.



I guess I'm not helping either.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats up Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I guess I'm not helping either.




I'm simple.  You and I, in my view, aren't even in the same race yet.  The only people in the same race are the couple people ahead of me in the postcount race, such as Horacio as well as doghead who has 20 more posts than me and WizarDru who has 60 more posts than me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats up Dog Moon?




Just chillin.  How bout yerself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Just chillin.  How bout yerself?



Excellent!! Just got my package of books from my Amazon Marketplace order. Hehehe.

Reading! This just be better than sex!
- Alan Alda as Bejamin F. 'Hawkeye' Pierce
M*A*S*H episode "The Light that Failed"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm simple.  You and I, in my view, aren't even in the same race yet.  The only people in the same race are the couple people ahead of me in the postcount race, such as Horacio as well as doghead who has 20 more posts than me and WizarDru who has 60 more posts than me.



Ah, well that makes some sense.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Flurry of posts - old style!



ENW2 will have Multiquote, so that will be nice.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> CM is more like High School.   I didn't like High School.
> 
> 
> Clicks.   Its a bunch of clicks.



Nah, not realy, they're a pretty accepting bunch over there.  Many of them have met face to face, so they're a bit more familiar with each other, but it's no more Clikish than the Hive is, perhaps less so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Mycanid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flurry of posts - old style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENW2 will have Multiquote, so that will be nice.
Click to expand...


You can do it now, but its a bit of a pain in the tookus if it has hyperlinked images.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, not realy, they're a pretty accepting bunch over there.  Many of them have met face to face, so they're a bit more familiar with each other, but it's no more Clikish than the Hive is, perhaps less so.



Well, to each their own. I've been burned there and have no desire to go back.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You can do it now, but its a bit of a pain in the tookus if it has hyperlinked images.



No, Multiquote = quote multiple posts in one post without having to cut and paste.  You select several different posts to multiquote, quote the last one, and they're all in the reply, in the order you hit multi-quote.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> No, Multiquote = quote multiple posts in one post without having to cut and paste.  You select several different posts to multiquote, quote the last one, and they're all in the reply, in the order you hit multi-quote.



Oh. Well thats neat.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, not realy, they're a pretty accepting bunch over there.  Many of them have met face to face, so they're a bit more familiar with each other, but it's no more Clikish than the Hive is, perhaps less so.





Hasn't been my experience at this point.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No it's not.  That means he's posting and making it more difficult for me to catch up to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I kid, I kid.





So an unofficial post count war has begun.   Did anyone tell H?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> So an unofficial post count war has begun.   Did anyone tell H?



I think he got the message when I said 'Gears of War' a page or two ago.   

Whats up mega?


----------



## megamania

The usual.

work work work forclosure work work more bills forclosure fight fight fight work work work



I want a do over.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Hasn't been my experience at this point.



It took me some time there to figure it out.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> The usual.
> 
> work work work forclosure work work more bills forclosure fight fight fight work work work
> 
> 
> 
> I want a do over.



Why would you want to do that over again?


----------



## megamania

1)   Don't get married this time

2) Don't buy parent's money pit

3) Don't buy 1000 dollars in 2e stuff.... 3e is coming

4) Don't spend 1000s of dollars on 3e stuff because the bastards did it again....4e

5) Instead of working TWO full time jobs, quit and live on welfare.  Let someone else work two full time jobs and live in a life of misery while I kick back, drink beer, do drugs and watch TV all day.

yeah.... I'm getting pissy.   Time to go for a bit.


sigh.... the world is going to hell....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> yeah.... I'm getting pissy.   Time to go for a bit.
> 
> sigh.... the world is going to hell....



Mega, please remember that we all care about you. I want you to know that each day a say a special prayer for you and your family.

I know you have been dealt a bad hand, but try to think about everyone who has it worse and be thankful for what you have. 

You are loved.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> So an unofficial post count war has begun.   Did anyone tell H?




Oh he knows there's a competition, though I don't think he would necessarily consider it a WAR.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh he knows there's a competition, though I don't think he would necessarily consider it a WAR.



Maybe if Wayne Reynolds got involved.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Maybe if Wayne Reynolds got involved.




Maybe, but what is he good for?  ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Maybe, but what is he good for?  ABSOLUTELY NOTHING!



I think you are thinking of a different kind of WAR.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think you are thinking of a different kind of WAR.




Hey, if you can make a play on that, so can I.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, if you can make a play on that, so can I.



Oh. Thanks for reminding me; I have to put in my order for my Man of LaMancha play tickets.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mega, please remember that we all care about you. I want you to know that each day a say a special prayer for you and your family.
> 
> I know you have been dealt a bad hand, but try to think about everyone who has it worse and be thankful for what you have.
> 
> You are loved.



Ditto.  I have been praying for you too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Well, good night hivers. See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No it's not.  That means he's posting and making it more difficult for me to catch up to him.




You cannot win, Dog Moon 



> *I kid, I kid.




lol lol


----------



## Horacio

Bront said:
			
		

> ENW2 will have Multiquote, so that will be nice.




Multiquote will be a very welcome addition !

But until them, let's continue our flurry of posts show 




			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, not realy, they're a pretty accepting bunch over there. Many of them have met face to face, so they're a bit more familiar with each other, but it's no more Clikish than the Hive is, perhaps less so.




Hive isn't clickish! It has never been!

And I'm well placed to know it 



			
				Megamania said:
			
		

> So an unofficial post count war has begun. Did anyone tell H?




I discovered it by myself. For now I'm playing nice, multiquote and all, but... 



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh he knows there's a competition, though I don't think he would necessarily consider it a WAR.




A small skirmish, a bit of guerrilla work, black-ops, wet-ops. No real war... yet 

Quiet morning in Brest, as usual this week...

How is everybody going ?


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> 1)   Don't get married this time
> 
> 2) Don't buy parent's money pit
> 
> 3) Don't buy 1000 dollars in 2e stuff.... 3e is coming
> 
> 4) Don't spend 1000s of dollars on 3e stuff because the bastards did it again....4e
> 
> 5) Instead of working TWO full time jobs, quit and live on welfare.  Let someone else work two full time jobs and live in a life of misery while I kick back, drink beer, do drugs and watch TV all day.
> 
> yeah.... I'm getting pissy.   Time to go for a bit.
> 
> 
> sigh.... the world is going to hell....




Oh, Mega, I *really* understand you...

Specially the "Don't get married" part... And the job... And the 1000s of dollars in 2e and 3e...



			
				Fru said:
			
		

> Well, good night hivers. See y'all tomorrow.




Good night, Fru!


----------



## Dog Moon

Nooooo, he's posting.  

*Okay, I'll get tired of this eventually.     Maybe.


----------



## Aeson

Morning Hivers


----------



## Aurora

And a good morning it is! I just finished up the last bit of a Rum cake that Keeper's wife gave me at their party. Mmmmmmm.......I mean....ARRRRRRRRR! Tee hee


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, not realy, they're a pretty accepting bunch over there.  Many of them have met face to face, so they're a bit more familiar with each other, but it's no more Clikish than the Hive is, perhaps less so.



The hive is clique-ish? What I have noticed is that if you aren't part of the regular crowd over on CM, is that you pretty much just get ignored. That or people thread-crap in your threads. I don't post much over there mostly because I just don't have the time to keep up. Thus, making it so people just seem to ignore me when I do post.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> And a good morning it is! I just finished up the last bit of a Rum cake that Keeper's wife gave me at their party. Mmmmmmm.......I mean....ARRRRRRRRR! Tee hee



I don't think I've had Rum cake. I take it that it's pretty tasty?

How's the weather up there? Have a white Christmas? We had a wet one down here. :\ How was Korbin's first Chritmas? So much catching up to do, so little time.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> And a good morning it is! I just finished up the last bit of a Rum cake that Keeper's wife gave me at their party. Mmmmmmm.......I mean....ARRRRRRRRR! Tee hee



Is it anything like Peg's Rum Cookies from Mill Valley, CA?   

I think I need to let up on my M*A*S*H.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Oh, Good Morning Hive!


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think I've had Rum cake. I take it that it's pretty tasty?
> 
> How's the weather up there? Have a white Christmas? We had a wet one down here. :\ How was Korbin's first Chritmas? So much catching up to do, so little time.  :\



It was VERY tasty! Right now I am making chicken and dumplings in the crock pot for dinner. Mmmmmmm

We did not have a white Christmas. We had snow a week or so ago, and that is enough! Although, I am sure that we will see more before winter is over. My brother spent the holidays with my aunt and uncle in Atlanta. He s there for his externship right now. Christmas here was great. Kylee got gifts on Saturday, Sunday, Monday, and then, of course, on Tuesday morning. Shortly after we finished opening gifts, she looked over at dshai and said "And tomorrow, MORE presents!" Silly girl. Gotta run. Talk to you later!


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> It was VERY tasty! Right now I am making chicken and dumplings in the crock pot for dinner. Mmmmmmm
> 
> We did not have a white Christmas. We had snow a week or so ago, and that is enough! Although, I am sure that we will see more before winter is over. My brother spent the holidays with my aunt and uncle in Atlanta. He s there for his externship right now. Christmas here was great. Kylee got gifts on Saturday, Sunday, Monday, and then, of course, on Tuesday morning. Shortly after we finished opening gifts, she looked over at dshai and said "And tomorrow, MORE presents!" Silly girl. Gotta run. Talk to you later!



Always on the run.   

I'm glad she had a good time.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Aeson?


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening Aeson?



Always on the run.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Always on the run.



On the run? Always? 

I thought you ran a postal/mail order store?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> The hive is clique-ish? What I have noticed is that if you aren't part of the regular crowd over on CM, is that you pretty much just get ignored. That or people thread-crap in your threads. I don't post much over there mostly because I just don't have the time to keep up. Thus, making it so people just seem to ignore me when I do post.





exactly.


----------



## megamania

Here just for a moment to say hi.


Illegally on internet from work.


----------



## megamania

This is so much faster than home!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> On the run? Always?
> 
> I thought you ran a postal/mail order store?



Maybe I do and maybe I don't.  


I'm just messing with you. I do run a pack/ship store. I've been very busy with it and other things in my life.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:
			
		

> Here just for a moment to say hi.
> 
> 
> Illegally on internet from work.



Brigand. Mega is always on the run from the law.


----------



## Mycanid

AH HA! I see an Aeson over there plotting with a Megamaniac and a Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AH HA! I see an Aeson over there plotting with a Megamaniac and a Fru!



Theres a fungus among us!


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Brigand. Mega is always on the run from the law.





still at work.  different computer.   Manager almost caught me at the auditor's desk computer.  Now I'm at the Technicion's computer.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> The hive is clique-ish? What I have noticed is that if you aren't part of the regular crowd over on CM, is that you pretty much just get ignored. That or people thread-crap in your threads. I don't post much over there mostly because I just don't have the time to keep up. Thus, making it so people just seem to ignore me when I do post.



I will say that a lot of the women who used to post all over post more in Vespa now from what I can tell (I'm not in there checking), and they were a bit better at bringing togeather other people.

Oddly enough, I feel sometimes I post thigns that get ignored, but I've found that's the case on every message board, and it's probably related to a larger issue of mine.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Always on the run.



Better than always having the runs.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> still at work.  different computer.   Manager almost caught me at the auditor's desk computer.  Now I'm at the Technicion's computer.



I take it you don't have your own PC at work?


----------



## Aeson

It's almost like old times.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> I take it you don't have your own PC at work?




Man, that would suck.


----------



## Aeson

Did Bront say something? I have him on ignore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ok not really


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Man, that would suck.



I dread the day I'd go back to a job where I didn't have my own computer.


----------



## Aeson

Mycanid said:
			
		

> AH HA! I see an Aeson over there plotting with a Megamaniac and a Fru!



You'll never take us alive, Copper.


----------



## Dog Moon

Whew, glad I have Aeson on ignore.  I can't imagine what sort of pointless chatter he might be in the middle of.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Better than always having the runs.



Ack.  :\  Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's almost like old times.



Watchyoutalkinbout? It is old times!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I dread the day I'd go back to a job where I didn't have my own computer.



I get the shakes when I'm away from the internet for more than 48 hours.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You'll never take us alive, Copper.



The copper's long gone by now.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I get the shakes when I'm away from the internet for more than 48 hours.




I hope you don't mean literally...


----------



## megamania

Iiiiii'm back!


----------



## megamania

Images are even different on these computrers.   One can almost read "Big Foot" on my blue avatar


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Images are even different on these computrers.   One can almost read "Big Foot" on my blue avatar




Oh, is THAT what your foot says.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mean literally...



Only mentally. Thats the drawback to being 'jacked in.

I got my Neural Interface Jack back in '05.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Iiiiii'm back!



For some reason I've apicture of a gopher digging his his out of my monitor screaming that when emerging.    

Maybe I need to take a break from watching Caddyshack II so often.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Images are even different on these computrers.   One can almost read "Big Foot" on my blue avatar





			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, is THAT what your foot says.



I've been curious for years. Guess that what I get for crankin' up my resolution to 1280 by 1024.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did Bront say something? I have him on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok not really



Banned


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Watchyoutalkinbout? It is old times!



Are you calling me old?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Are you calling me old?



Nope. I'm calling me old.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Banned



Hehe, you would be that devious.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nope. I'm calling me old.



Oh, that's ok then


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, that's ok then



I'm only four months and a day older than you, but whatever.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Banned



You can't ban me here. Ban me all you want from CM. I'm not going back any time soon.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Watchyoutalkinbout? It is old times!



Almost, my boy. Almost


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can't ban me here. Ban me all you want from CM. I'm not going back any time soon.





Uh-oh   What did you do?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> For some reason I've apicture of a gopher digging his his out of my monitor screaming that when emerging.
> 
> Maybe I need to take a break from watching Caddyshack II so often.






Some people think I would Go-For anything   


Back at home on my old and slow computer   


The only good thing here is I never have to wait 30 seconds to reply.  It takes over a minute just for En World's system to answer my call.


----------



## megamania

Hmmmmm.......


If they did a remake or a Caddyshack III who would be in it?

The comedians of the 21st century are very different than those of the 80's.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I get the shakes when I'm away from the internet for more than 48 hours.





I get them drinking coffee.....   go figure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Almost, my boy. Almost



No, not almost; is!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I get them drinking coffee.....   go figure.



I need coffee in the morning, it is my wakeup juice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.......
> 
> If they did a remake or a Caddyshack III who would be in it?
> 
> The comedians of the 21st century are very different than those of the 80's.



No one from the first two.....though I guess there is a slim chance Chevy Chase might reprise his role as Ty Webb. That would be the only way I would see it.


----------



## megamania

Wakeup juice would be my first 2 liter bottle gone by 2pm or if at home, wake up at 9 and finish one by noon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I need coffee in the morning, it is my wakeup juice.




I get my fix of caffeine through Monster, the energy drink.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

From Caddyshack (1980)
Ty Webb: I'm going to give you a little advice. There's a force in the universe that makes things happen. And all you have to do is get in touch with it, stop thinking, let things happen, and be the ball.


----------



## megamania

How goes it Fru?


I was a bad boy.   I used the company computer (or 2) to pop in here.   *slap*  hits own wrist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I get my fix of caffeine through Monster, the energy drink.



 never heard of it...


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, is THAT what your foot says.





I'm one of those weird people that truely thinks there is something to the myth / legend.

Go figure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it Fru?
> 
> 
> I was a bad boy.   I used the company computer (or 2) to pop in here.   *slap*  hits own wrist.



I'm a bad boy too....my room is a freaking mess.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm one of those weird people that truely thinks there is something to the myth / legend.
> 
> Go figure.



The thing about foot size and the reproductive tool?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> never heard of it...





At Stewarts we sell the Green and Orange Monster.   I've seen something like 6 flavors at some stores.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The thing about foot size and the reproductive tool?





Hand and Foot....yes but also the hairy type of big foot.   Guess its cause I've been around them a few times.






and no.... I am not making that one up.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm a bad boy too....my room is a freaking mess.  :\





My hobbyroom is ALWAYS a mess.   Never home to clean it up.


----------



## megamania

heh....



just reliezed I finished off a 2 liter Diet Pepsi that I opened at midnight.....



I'm ready for power-posting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Hand and Foot....yes but also the hairy type of big foot.   Guess its cause I've been around them a few times.



I've got visions of the Borat naked hotel scenes running through my head.   

I wish I could gouge my minds eye!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> At Stewarts we sell the Green and Orange Monster.   I've seen something like 6 flavors at some stores.



Must not be a southwestern thing.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> heh....
> 
> just reliezed I finished off a 2 liter Diet Pepsi that I opened at midnight.....
> 
> I'm ready for power-posting.



Well, I'hm deaded out no later than 45 minutes.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got visions of the Borat naked hotel scenes running through my head.
> 
> I wish I could gouge my minds eye!!





There are some things that should not be spoken of.  Naked dwarves and Borats are very high on that list.


----------



## megamania

I have never seen his movie and question if I ever will.   I don't get a great deal of joy out of stupid people playing tricks on stupid people (...or to themselves as in the Jack@$$ movies)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> There are some things that should not be spoken of.  Naked dwarves and Borats are very high on that list.



I think I got 15 minutes of fun out of Borat. That is definetely not worth the sit. I never intend to watch it again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have never seen his movie and question if I ever will.   I don't get a great deal of joy out of stupid people playing tricks on stupid people (...or to themselves as in the Jack@$$ movies)



I really liked him in Talladega Nights, so I gave Borat the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I'hm deaded out no later than 45 minutes.





WHA>>>>>?!?!


Actually I will be going to sleep soon myself.  Gotta be up at 7 the latest to get the kids to daycare then go to work at the store.


Its truck day!   Tra-ala-la-lah   Trucks days go fast.  Especially on a Friday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> WHA>>>>>?!?!



Meant headed out, not deaded. Sorry about that.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I got 15 minutes of fun out of Borat. That is definetely not worth the sit. I never intend to watch it again.





The only part I am the least bit curious about is the Pamela Anderson section.    I used to really want her and her mastiff sized puppies.   Now I've grown up and only like to see them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Its truck day!   Tra-ala-la-lah   Trucks days go fast.  Especially on a Friday.



 You drive a truck?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I really liked him in Talladega Nights, so I gave Borat the benefit of the doubt.





I honestly hated that movie.   I'm glad it was the second movie in a drive - in so I didn't feel as cheated.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> The only part I am the least bit curious about is the Pamela Anderson section.    I used to really want her and her mastiff sized puppies.   Now I've grown up and only like to see them.



Its sad, he tells her they are married because of a quilt he made, then when she rejects him, he tried to kidnap her ina sack. Security evetually cuffs him.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Meant headed out, not deaded. Sorry about that.





Dead would be bad.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I honestly hated that movie.   I'm glad it was the second movie in a drive - in so I didn't feel as cheated.



Thing is I grew up in a family that loves car racing, eventually I grew to tolerate it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Dead would be bad.



Very, very. Deaded would be worse I guess.

Dead and breakfast?. Huh, I think not.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its sad, he tells her they are married because of a quilt he made, then when she rejects him, he tried to kidnap her ina sack. Security evetually cuffs him.





That goes beyond moronic




still.... there was a time I would've tried nearly anything to meet her.   Pictures of her are awesome.  Then saw her video and saw how thin she was.   Sickly... especially when viewing the rest of her .... ampleness.


ah well.....   she grew older then came Britney.   She has royaly screwed herself up so now we await whom the new crowning **** of the stars will be.   There some nice up and coming ones out there.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thing is I grew up in a family that loves car racing, eventually I grew to tolerate it.





I understand racing in the same manner I do Tennis.

Its not for me.  


The neck pains I would have to endure!

Back n' forth   Back n' forth

Round n' round   Round' n round

Oye!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ah well.....   she grew older then came Britney.



I was a colossal moron to fall for her. She wanted too much too fast. She got it, and paid the price.  :\ 

I'm not putting blind faith in new singers anymore.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I understand racing in the same manner I do Tennis.
> 
> Its not for me.
> 
> 
> The neck pains I would have to endure!
> 
> Back n' forth   Back n' forth
> 
> Round n' round   Round' n round
> 
> Oye!



Badminton is my kind of game, nicer racket, smaller object to hit. Sometimes I break out my racket and shuttlecock and practice against the outside wall.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You drive a truck?





Nope.   A truck comes from the company's warehouse and it unloads and we put the stuff away.


Generally it like this-

8am
Truck is at the store still unloading as I arrive
8:30
Go to freezer  put away pastries, froozen food totes, 1/2 gallon icecream, dip ice cream

9:30
Give register person a break from the registar as they prepare lunch.  I will work on general grocery totes and / or tobacco

10:30
One of us goes into cooler to put away Milk, lunch meats and teas.   Restock in general everything from juice, tea, soda, milk, water, Monster Energy, and of course beer.

11:00
cash check deposit

11:45
Redo lunch  finish general groceries and do a trash run

12:30
Do all the other boring but needed chores around the store and get a 15 minute break in

1:00
Clean up coffee area and restock it

1:30 another cash check

2:00
Go home

2:20 get home.... visit EN World

2:45
wash up and change clothes

3:-00 go to Mack

3:30 Start Mack


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was a colossal moron to fall for her. She wanted too much too fast. She got it, and paid the price.  :\
> 
> I'm not putting blind faith in new singers anymore.





She was / is incredibly sexy and has a great deal of talent but as it goes with young stars-  the pressure gets to them.

The only one that seems to have her head on straight is Hillary Duff.   The rest are into drugs, sex crimes or starve themselves to remain popular.


----------



## megamania

wow


we totally own that last page


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 3:-00 go to Mack
> 
> 3:30 Start Mack



These are the only two things that befuddle me. You'll have to explain further.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Badminton is my kind of game, nicer racket, smaller object to hit. Sometimes I break out my racket and shuttlecock and practice against the outside wall.





As a family we love Badminton.  We also do a lot of Frisbee, soccer, biking, hiking, Kayaking and walks.


We stay active for the most part.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> She was / is incredibly sexy and has a great deal of talent but as it goes with young stars-  the pressure gets to them.



The question is, what does a pop star do when they have talent but no outlet for it?




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> The only one that seems to have her head on straight is Hillary Duff.   The rest are into drugs, sex crimes or starve themselves to remain popular.



I completely agree with you here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> wow
> 
> we totally own that last page



Sweet!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> As a family we love Badminton.  We also do a lot of Frisbee, soccer, biking, hiking, Kayaking and walks.
> 
> We stay active for the most part.



I can't wait for Colin to get older. He'll definitely be keeping us busy.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> These are the only two things that befuddle me. You'll have to explain further.





They want us there early.  If not, they may have to shut down a press thus causing headaches and having people get out late (thus over time).   As a quality auditor, I may arrive between 3 and 3:15 but I wander a bit seeing what is running and how it is running.  By 3:25 I am actively talking to supervisors, engineers and other auditors.

The parts I do are internal medical pieces so it is important we talk to each other about paperwork, what is running and if there have been any customer complaints.


----------



## Blackrat

Wait, what!? I was away for about 16 hours and the Hive has progressed three pages in the mean time!? What kind of cruel conspiracy is this!?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> They want us there early.  If not, they may have to shut down a press thus causing headaches and having people get out late (thus over time).   As a quality auditor, I may arrive between 3 and 3:15 but I wander a bit seeing what is running and how it is running.  By 3:25 I am actively talking to supervisors, engineers and other auditors.
> 
> The parts I do are internal medical pieces so it is important we talk to each other about paperwork, what is running and if there have been any customer complaints.



Ah. Your factory job. Okay, now I get it. 

Unless I'm wrong.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wait, what!? I was away for about 16 hours and the Hive has progressed three pages in the mean time!? What kind of cruel conspiracy is this!?



Thats what you get for snoozin'. Sometimes you miss out on interesting convos.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The question is, what does a pop star do when they have talent but no outlet for it?





Look at me........


I have creative juices going all of the time.  I aam a modern day Michelangeo (sp).  I get ideas in my head, piece them together and then do them but about 75% of the way through the project I give up on it.  I have either learned what I wanted or my attention has shifted to something else.

I draw, read, write, paint (canvas and figures), cross stitch and other stuff constantly.  Its part of why I was so upset with the Eberron Adventure Path I wanted to do and post here.  I was ready to crank it out.  I had a mental feel for the prostige classes, core classes and special creatures I would have to make but it doesn't make sence to do it since I *NEED* the feedback.

Its part of why I have up to 5 Storyhours going at any one time.  The problem there is I have no time to proofread them or clarify them better so it comes across as crap.  Kinda sucks.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wait, what!? I was away for about 16 hours and the Hive has progressed three pages in the mean time!? What kind of cruel conspiracy is this!?





1) posted from work (illegally)

2) drank 2 liters of Pepsi within 45 minutes.


I am a POWER posting!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have creative juices going all of the time.  I aam a modern day Michelangeo (sp).  I get ideas in my head, piece them together and then do them but about 75% of the way through the project I give up on it.  I have either learned what I wanted or my attention has shifted to something else.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Its part of why I have up to 5 Storyhours going at any one time.  The problem there is I have no time to proofread them or clarify them better so it comes across as crap.  Kinda sucks.



Ditto. Though not exacrtly the same;my brain is constantly leaking new cool ideas. Cripe, I'm in the middle of a PHB rewrite right now that wont be done until afte the 4E SRD is released.    

So you know what I do? I take each individual piece that I need help with and post it in an appropriate place. You can get help with your AP Mega. If you get stuck, shoot me an emial, and I'll be more than glad to help.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 2) drank 2 liters of Pepsi within 45 minutes.



I dont think I've ever managed that. The quickest I've ever drunk a 2 liter isin 60 minutes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 2) drank 2 liters of Pepsi within 45 minutes.



I dont think I've ever managed that. The quickest I've ever drunk a 2 liter is in 60 minutes.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah. Your factory job. Okay, now I get it.
> 
> Unless I'm wrong.





nope


Its the caffine.....   I couldn't stop my daily planning.......

Mack-

3:30 learn what is up

3:45- 4:30
Check over the medical stuff

4:35  P and Moan about what the other shifts are doing wrong

4:45-5
Measure parts and do initials (measurements and paperwork varifying they started good)
5-5:10 break....20 oz soda  check my 401K plan

5:10 to 5:30
More paperwork

5:30 - 6
Give other employees time away from presses to do their own breaks

6- 7
Check non-medical stuff and generally help other auditor

7-7:20
Lunch  sandwich and another 20 oz soda

7:20 -7:30
ditch manager and goof off

7:30 - 8:15
break press operators

8:15- 9
initials, inspections, paperwork, e-mails to corporate people

9-9:10
break and you guessed it another soda

9:10 to 9:30
tidy up desk, maybe bring finished product to laser etching area or skiving area

9:30- 10
give employees break

10- 11
help other auditor, get after technicions if they haven't given me my paperwork and initials

11
dodge manager until 11:20

11:20
update next shift of events, gather up goods

11:30
FLEE from the building

11:45  Arrive home and go to EN World.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, now I understand, Fru has been making double posts


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ditto. Though not exacrtly the same;my brain is constantly leaking new cool ideas. Cripe, I'm in the middle of a PHB rewrite right now that wont be done until afte the 4E SRD is released.
> 
> So you know what I do? I take each individual piece that I need help with and post it in an appropriate place. You can get help with your AP Mega. If you get stuck, shoot me an emial, and I'll be more than glad to help.







Not stuck


I just need my ego stroked sometimes with projects that involve a lot of time and energy.  Everyone needs a hubris.  That;s mine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah, now I understand, Fru has been making double posts



The h-e-double hockey sticks I have. This is meaningful conversation.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I dont think I've ever managed that. The quickest I've ever drunk a 2 liter isin 60 minutes.





In 6th grade I was once bet I couldn't drink a 2 liter within 5 minutes.   I grabbed a generic brand Rootbeer and drank it all without lossing any within one breath (about 45 seconds)

Belched hard enough to rattle a window and put out my hand for the dollar. (which I bought more soda- Dew of course)


ah  sixth grade....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 11:30 FLEE from the building



ROFL!!


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah, now I understand, Fru has been making double posts





welll.....YEAH!    How else do you think he has over 19000 posts?!?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> In 6th grade I was once bet I couldn't drink a 2 liter within 5 minutes.   I grabbed a generic brand Rootbeer and drank it all without lossing any within one breath (about 45 seconds)



Jeez louise.




			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Belched hard enough to rattle a window and put out my hand for the dollar. (which I bought more soda- Dew of course)



TGhats the kind of burp that'll knock a lung loose if you aren't careful. I should know,my Root Beer burps are pretty hard and long winded.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> The h-e-double hockey sticks I have. This is meaningful conversation.





which part?

My work plan-no gram?

Pam's mastiff puppies

soda toxicification?

posts?


hhhuuuummmmm..... all of the above!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> welll.....YEAH!    How else do you think he has over 19000 posts?!?



less than 1% of those are DBs. As being a semi-moderator of the news forum give me access to pay features I make a habit of deleting my duplicate posts now.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ROFL!!





Tommorrow I suspect 15 of the 20 of us will be pressed up the glass door and EXPLODE out when the bell rings.

The other five will be at the other door and will rush out without fighting for whom is first.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> hhhuuuummmmm..... all of the above!!!!



EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Tommorrow I suspect 15 of the 20 of us will be pressed up the glass door and EXPLODE out when the bell rings.
> 
> The other five will be at the other door and will rush out without fighting for whom is first.



Shiza. I imagine thats what high schoolers do nowadays.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jeez louise.
> 
> 
> 
> TGhats the kind of burp that'll knock a lung loose if you aren't careful. I should know,my Root Beer burps are pretty hard and long winded.





Even as a kid I was "smart" about this stuff.  Rootbeer (especially the cheap stuff) isn't overly carbonated or strong so I had no issues drinking it that fast.

If I did that with ....Coke   It would be spraying out of my nose, mouth and eyes tearing as I gag and cough.


Loudest burp ever for me-   Coke and Funguns....  powerful mojo.   Literally hurt my throat and the top innards of my nasal cavity with that one.

7th grade.    More awesome jr high memories


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Even as a kid I was "smart" about this stuff.  Rootbeer (especially the cheap stuff) isn't overly carbonated or strong so I had no issues drinking it that fast.
> 
> If I did that with ....Coke   It would be spraying out of my nose, mouth and eyes tearing as I gag and cough.
> 
> 
> Loudest burp ever for me-   Coke and Funguns....  powerful mojo.   Literally hurt my throat and the top innards of my nasal cavity with that one.
> 
> 7th grade.    More awesome jr high memories



I actually once rattled a window with a sonic burp.


----------



## megamania

Started a Diet gingerale (found it in the car) at 1am and now at 1:45 I need to go to the bathroom (drank top 3 inches of the 2 liter thus far.)  


I should call it a night also.   Still- its been fun.   Its been a long time since I chatted / shared with anyone here on a regular basis.

Fru-  Haven't forgotten about the book.   I just need to buy some stamps.


----------



## megamania

....and another page bits the dust!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Fru-  Haven't forgotten about the book.   I just need to buy some stamps.



Okay, no prob. It's been put aside for you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ....and another page bits the dust!



damn....thie hive was prractically ours.   

Night mega. Sleep well.


----------



## megamania

until later in the day.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> until later in the day.....



I might not be on the boards again until Saturday.


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> You can't ban me here. Ban me all you want from CM. I'm not going back any time soon.



Actualy I can...   


Not that I would.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm.......
> 
> 
> If they did a remake or a Caddyshack III who would be in it?
> 
> The comedians of the 21st century are very different than those of the 80's.



Ben Stiller, maybe a Jim Carey, and probably some SNL people past/present.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Ben Stiller, maybe a Jim Carey, and probably some SNL people past/present.



Oh, gods. I f Jim Carrey could play a serious role in the movie it might be interesting. Otherwise....


----------



## Horacio

Good Morning, Hive !



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nooooo, he's posting.
> 
> *Okay, I'll get tired of this eventually.     Maybe.




In your dreams! 



			
				Fru said:
			
		

> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dread the day I'd go back to a job where I didn't have my own computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the shakes when I'm away from the internet for more than 48 hours
Click to expand...



Me too! I'm a true addict!


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Only mentally. Thats the drawback to being 'jacked in.
> 
> I got my Neural Interface Jack back in '05.




I want one! And a goblinisation process. And I want to become a Shadowrun Ork Hacker



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Megamania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get them drinking coffee..... go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need coffee in the morning, it is my wakeup juice.
Click to expand...



I need coffee several times a day, it's my fuel


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wait, what!? I was away for about 16 hours and the Hive has progressed three pages in the mean time!? What kind of cruel conspiracy is this!?




The Hive is getting back to its old cruise speed 

We were able to do five pages a day in the old times...


----------



## megamania

Hi H.

Just popping in before going to work.


Stayed up too late.

Eyes hurt.

Tried to pay my morgage by the phone but the phone system won't let me make one so low.  Guy on the phone said I could.


----------



## megamania

Kids are ready so I guess this means I gotta go.


cya-


----------



## Horacio

Wow, that was quick !

Hi and bye, Megamania


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Ben Stiller, maybe a Jim Carey, and probably some SNL people past/present.




Those two have been a lot less common recently, though.  Seems like they're both probably just kickin back and living nicely on the huge checks they've received from all their previous movies.
 :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Yup. Kids got it easy now.
> 
> I could hammer out a report on almost anything using the internet.




Whereas we had to actually crack open books and take notes....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Sounds like my idea of an Adventure Path for Eberron done here is a illegal bust.   Too bad.  I was looking forward to the challenge of it.




"Illegal bust"?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I was privileged enough to manage a comic store back when Valiant came out.
> 
> Overall I enjoyed them a lot and have a complete run of Harbinger, Rai, Magnus, X-O, Archer and Armstrong and Eternal Warrior. I am missing some issues of Solar and Bloodshot however (not a lot though). I was smart enough to buy multiple copies of each and lucky enough to sell my extras when the market for them was outrageously overinflated.
> 
> Unfortunatley, while a quality product, with great writing Valiant was partially responsible for the Implosion to the comic industry. All those multiple, special, foil covers etc etc. really hurt the industry.




I have many of those as well. I do admit that foil Bloodshot cover was neato. I haven't read any of the relaunches that've come out recently. I've mostly gotten out of comics, mostly due to lack of fundage and a good comic store discount. Last one I got 30% off plus being tax free. They figured I'd sell some or more to my at the time boyfriend's used bookstore.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hey, Hive, I want to dedicate my 5000th post to wish you a *Merry Christmas*!!!!!




And I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Bye
> 
> 
> Not expecting a lot of activity here today but thought I would drop by anyway.  Quiet here.  Santa was on a tight budget.




We were all on a tight budget this year too. The two nephews got lots of games thanks to a convention auction (all totalled $40), niece got Avon and money to get her nose pierced. Sister got Avon too. Mom got an autographed pic from Jonathan Frakes (a pic of him from North and South). 

I got a bathrobe, Target giftcard, cookies and a few gifts from my customers at work. One gave me $5, another a can of hard candies, and also a can of cashew halves.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> I guess mostly everybody is sleeping now.
> 
> Early afternoon here in France. Cloudy and cold gray day. Almost nobody at work, everything is surrealistically calm.
> 
> Yawn...




Are they out shopping like people do here in the US the day after Christmas?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Here just for a moment to say hi.
> 
> 
> Illegally on internet from work.




I'd sooo love to see if I can get on the internet at work since they had dsl put in.... Dunno why.... they only use the phone line to send truck orders and update the computer files....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe I do and maybe I don't.
> 
> 
> I'm just messing with you. I do run a pack/ship store. I've been very busy with it and other things in my life.




There's a chain of pack/ship stores here called "Goin' Postal". There's two that I've seen here.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I will say that a lot of the women who used to post all over post more in Vespa now from what I can tell (I'm not in there checking), and they were a bit better at bringing togeather other people.
> 
> Oddly enough, I feel sometimes I post thigns that get ignored, but I've found that's the case on every message board, and it's probably related to a larger issue of mine.




Don't feel bad. I've been ignored many times before....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> I take it you don't have your own PC at work?




I don't. The one they have at work you can't access anything other than the programs you need. Can't save files, can't access the C: drive. No Solitaire. NUTHIN! But I betcha that thing needs one helluva defrag job....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I need coffee in the morning, it is my wakeup juice.




Mine too.

We got this new coffee at work. Nasty unless one doubles the amount of sugar and put extra creamer into it to make it palatable.... "Premium Blend"..... yeesh. Bojangles will NEVER compete with Starbucks or McDonald's when it comes to "premium coffee".


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I have never seen his movie and question if I ever will.   I don't get a great deal of joy out of stupid people playing tricks on stupid people (...or to themselves as in the Jack@$$ movies)




I have no interest in it either. Looked (and sounded) stupid to me.

Below 0 INT crapola, IMO.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I understand racing in the same manner I do Tennis.
> 
> Its not for me.
> 
> 
> The neck pains I would have to endure!
> 
> Back n' forth   Back n' forth
> 
> Round n' round   Round' n round
> 
> Oye!




Tennis would equal neck brace.

Racing equals having to get drunk to enjoy watching cars go around in circles for HOURS.

Not for me either.

And pro golf is such a snoozefest it aint even funny. ZZzzzzz


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> less than 1% of those are DBs. As being a semi-moderator of the news forum give me access to pay features I make a habit of deleting my duplicate posts now.




Missed one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I actually once rattled a window with a sonic burp.




Just like guys to go about their loudest and most window-rattling burps....


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy I can...
> 
> 
> Not that I would.



Who keeps giving you mod powers?    

I pick on you but you're are a good man, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> There's a chain of pack/ship stores here called "Goin' Postal". There's two that I've seen here.



I *will* go postal one day.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just like guys to go about their loudest and most window-rattling burps....






hey- it could have been other sounds our bodies make.....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mine too.
> 
> We got this new coffee at work. Nasty unless one doubles the amount of sugar and put extra creamer into it to make it palatable.... "Premium Blend"..... yeesh. Bojangles will NEVER compete with Starbucks or McDonald's when it comes to "premium coffee".






Coffee flavored sugar.  It'll be the next Red Bull or Jolt.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Just like guys to go about their loudest and most window-rattling burps....



There are classless women out there that would give him a run for his money.


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> The Hive is getting back to its old cruise speed
> 
> We were able to do five pages a day in the old times...



I think we've beat 5 pages a few months ago. That was when The One Warlock and Goldmoon hung out here. I think those two snuck off somewhere. Maybe there will be Golden Warlocks running around soon.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are classless women out there that would give him a run for his money.





I know two that can can burp and sound effect me.  Three if you count my wife when she was preggers.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we've beat 5 pages a few months ago. That was when The One Warlock and Goldmoon hung out here. I think those two snuck off somewhere. Maybe there will be Golden Warlocks running around soon.





Dragonlance's masjere (sp)


----------



## megamania

8 more hours to go then a day off.   Work Sunday night and Monday morning then a day off.  Then 14 hour days to begin 2008.

With -710 dollars in the checking account (overdraft protection nearly maxed) and wife's account has 42 dollars.

I am soooooo screwed and not in a pleasant way


----------



## megamania

5 of 3..... time to go.


I hope everyone has a good weekend 2008.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Coffee flavored sugar.  It'll be the next Red Bull or Jolt.




We had one guy several years ago who would put in a dozen packs of sugar, about 6 packs of sweet-n-low and a bunch of creamers. By the time he was done, there was an inch or so of sugary creamer to add the coffee to. 

One boss we had would have a big pile of sugar packets (at least 15) to put into his coffee. That was before he'd just scoop out of the 2# bags we get.

Normally I put in 5 sugars and 2 creams into the same amount of coffee. 

I've had Burn (an energy drink) and found out the sugar-free version was alot more palatable than the sugared version. But the "rush" only lasted about 45 mins or so. Not very long, IMO.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> There are classless women out there that would give him a run for his money.





Yup. I'm fortunately not one of them. If I do burp or fart, it's just because I have to.  Not because I have to out-burp or out-fart someone else.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we've beat 5 pages a few months ago. That was when The One Warlock and Goldmoon hung out here. I think those two snuck off somewhere. Maybe there will be Golden Warlocks running around soon.




Jealous? .


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I *will* go postal one day.




Don't feel bad. My sister feels the same way, especially right before Christmas. She works for the UPS call center.


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Jealous? .



*YES!!*


----------



## Aeson

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. I'm fortunately not one of them. If I do burp or fart, it's just because I have to.  Not because I have to out-burp or out-fart someone else.



That's because you're a lady.


----------



## Mycanid

Whew ... short day at the office today! ....


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think we've beat 5 pages a few months ago. That was when The One Warlock and Goldmoon hung out here. I think those two snuck off somewhere. Maybe there will be Golden Warlocks running around soon.




I heard that...

And unlikely since she plays the other team these days, last I heard from her.

Oh, and hello all. Haven't had a lot of free time at work these days, and that's when I skim ENW. 

And it's unlikely I will have such time in the immediate future. I'll swing a post here when I can.

Later


----------



## megamania

Hello from Mack


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I heard that...
> 
> And unlikely since she plays the other team these days, last I heard from her.
> 
> Oh, and hello all. Haven't had a lot of free time at work these days, and that's when I skim ENW.
> 
> And it's unlikely I will have such time in the immediate future. I'll swing a post here when I can.
> 
> Later





whatcha doing to be hiding like that?


----------



## megamania

until later........


maybe I'll buy more dew or pepsi.....


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Those two have been a lot less common recently, though.  Seems like they're both probably just kickin back and living nicely on the huge checks they've received from all their previous movies.
> :\



Stiller has been producing and was in the Heartbreak Kid that came out a few months back.

Carrey has been understandably absent since The Number 23 (ugh), but he might have his hands full with Jenny McCarthy.


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Whew ... short day at the office today! ....



There's a monk office?


----------



## Bront

Aeson said:
			
		

> Who keeps giving you mod powers?
> 
> I pick on you but you're are a good man, Charlie Brown.



I'm not sure.  I actualy went back to think about it, and other than Tom's Hardware Forums, I don't think there's a forum I've been on where I've made more than 200 posts where I haven't been made an admin, mod, or at least been honored as an official guide for.

Paintball.com (Admin for a time)
PBReview.com (An Agent, basicly an honored reviewer/guide)
Paintballforums.net
Bront.org
CM
Sideshow
Enworld

That's all since 2001 too.

Strange.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> until later........
> 
> 
> maybe I'll buy more dew or pepsi.....




I bought some more dew this evening.  Brought it home and have already drunk almost a single can.  Well, maybe ALREADY isn't quite the right word, but you get the idea.


----------



## megamania

i DRINK SEVERAL BOTTLES A DAY



2 LITER BOTTLES THAT IS!


----------



## megamania

1 hour and 8 minutes until freedom.....


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> i DRINK SEVERAL BOTTLES A DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 2 LITER BOTTLES THAT IS!




Yeah, that never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## The_Warlock

megamania said:
			
		

> whatcha doing to be hiding like that?




More about poor management of client expectations and unreasonable deadlines...and ISP issues, and server crashes...c'est la vie...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I heard that...
> 
> And unlikely since she plays the other team these days, last I heard from her.
> 
> Oh, and hello all. Haven't had a lot of free time at work these days, and that's when I skim ENW.
> 
> And it's unlikely I will have such time in the immediate future. I'll swing a post here when I can.
> 
> Later



A little gossip always brings them out.  

How are you doing? I hope the work stress isn't getting to you.


----------



## Aeson

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm not sure.  I actualy went back to think about it, and other than Tom's Hardware Forums, I don't think there's a forum I've been on where I've made more than 200 posts where I haven't been made an admin, mod, or at least been honored as an official guide for.
> 
> Paintball.com (Admin for a time)
> PBReview.com (An Agent, basicly an honored reviewer/guide)
> Paintballforums.net
> Bront.org
> CM
> Sideshow
> Enworld
> 
> That's all since 2001 too.
> 
> Strange.



I guess you have the skills and attitude they're looking for.   It helps that you own one of those and the other is on your server also.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> A little gossip always brings them out.
> 
> How are you doing? I hope the work stress isn't getting to you.




Not too shabby. And it's not excessive stress, just lots and lots of busy. If I win the lottery, I'll probably post more.

Hope all is well here in the Hive-Land....

Anyway, off again, off again, jiggity jig....


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess you have the skills and attitude they're looking for.   It helps that you own one of those and the other is on your server also.




Yeah, that would be like me starting Noomgod.com and saying 'Hey, I'm and Administrator here.  Wooh!  It was a tough decision to choose myself, but in the end, I felt I had all the right qualifications.'


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> If I win the lottery, I'll probably post more.




Congratulations, you've won the Noomgod lottery.  Where should I send your 1$?  I bet you didn't even realize you'd entered, did you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?




I'm working on deities currently for my campaign setting.  Can you think of a neat weapon [if perhaps not standard like a longsword or bow] for the deities of Time or Fate?  That's who I'm currently working on.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not too shabby. And it's not excessive stress, just lots and lots of busy. If I win the lottery, I'll probably post more.
> 
> Hope all is well here in the Hive-Land....
> 
> Anyway, off again, off again, jiggity jig....



You're missed here.   

Things are always good in the Hive. Outside in the real world is a different story it appears.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm working on deities currently for my campaign setting.  Can you think of a neat weapon [if perhaps not standard like a longsword or bow] for the deities of Time or Fate?  That's who I'm currently working on.



Scythe? Or is that over done?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Scythe? Or is that over done?




In my opinion, overdone.  Heck, I didn't even give the deity of Death a Scythe and that's the symbolic weapon you always see Death wielding.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm working on deities currently for my campaign setting.  Can you think of a neat weapon [if perhaps not standard like a longsword or bow] for the deities of Time or Fate?  That's who I'm currently working on.



Hmmm......Whip-Dagger (Arms & Equipment Guide)?

EDIT: Also, you might want to take a look here to get some ideas for the deity.

EDIT 2: Also, check out this pdf.


----------



## Aeson

Is Beowulf worth an extra 2 dollars to see in Digital 3D? I'm thinking of going to see it one day this week. I haven't watched a movie in digital 3d. Is there much of a difference?


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> I will say that a lot of the women who used to post all over post more in Vespa now from what I can tell (I'm not in there checking), and they were a bit better at bringing togeather other people.
> 
> Oddly enough, I feel sometimes I post thigns that get ignored, but I've found that's the case on every message board, and it's probably related to a larger issue of mine.



I was sent the original info on the Women's forum and DG gave me the password, but that was around the time that Korbin was born and I didn't have time to join. So, I finally located where you request to be in the new one (since Alias moved it), but no one has responded and I don't even know how to get there. I am not gonna push the issue.


----------



## Aurora

There has been way too much chat in here since I was here last to try and catch up. I don't have that kind of time people!  I am working on laundry today and Enk's wife (Sigrun/Dawnstar) is coming over tonight for us to do girl stuff. Not sure _what_ girl stuff yet, but I am sure it will be girlie  I definitely need a break. 

Dshai and I watched the Simpsons movie last night. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Aeson

Maybe you're not girlie enough for them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hive?


----------



## megamania

Just got back from work


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> There has been way too much chat in here since I was here last to try and catch up. I don't have that kind of time people!  I am working on laundry today and Enk's wife (Sigrun/Dawnstar) is coming over tonight for us to do girl stuff. Not sure _what_ girl stuff yet, but I am sure it will be girlie  I definitely need a break.
> 
> Dshai and I watched the Simpsons movie last night. It was pretty funny.





I could use a fun night.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was sent the original info on the Women's forum and DG gave me the password, but that was around the time that Korbin was born and I didn't have time to join. So, I finally located where you request to be in the new one (since Alias moved it), but no one has responded and I don't even know how to get there. I am not gonna push the issue.





Reverse inequality?


Girl's club?  



Well now at least I know what a Vesper is.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I'm working on deities currently for my campaign setting.  Can you think of a neat weapon [if perhaps not standard like a longsword or bow] for the deities of Time or Fate?  That's who I'm currently working on.





Boomarang.


Things happen in cycles and tend to kick in you in the but eventually.


----------



## megamania

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not too shabby. And it's not excessive stress, just lots and lots of busy. If I win the lottery, I'll probably post more.
> 
> Hope all is well here in the Hive-Land....
> 
> Anyway, off again, off again, jiggity jig....





Generally my thoughts.... only my stress will either kill me or I'll kill someone else.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Boomarang.
> 
> 
> Things happen in cycles and tend to kick in you in the but eventually.




Hrm, not a bad idea.  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, not a bad idea.  Thanks for the suggestion.



I take it you didn't like my whip-dagger suggestion?


----------



## megamania

Dagger whip vs Cat o'nines (metal razors on nine tips of a whip for flaying use) 



Its hard to come up with unique weapons nowadays


----------



## megamania

I just noticed.... I'm less than a 100 posts from 10,000.  wow.   But then again... Fru will exceed 20000 shortly.  Maybe before I reach 10000


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it you didn't like my whip-dagger suggestion?




Was thinking about using that for a different deity, actually.  Deity of love.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Fru will exceed 20000 shortly.  Maybe before I reach 10000



Not likely. I highly doubt I'll get off 824 posts before you hit 10k.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.

Wife and I had a knock down drag out arguement this morning.  Part of why I agreed to work at the Manchester store today.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not likely.






my power posting will be slowing down soon.  It rarely goes more than a days and its been strong for two weeks.


Kinda like the Patriots.  I sense them going down today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Was thinking about using that for a different deity, actually.  Deity of love.



Deity of love?!    I guess love really can be a pain in the arse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> my power posting will be slowing down soon.  It rarely goes more than a days and its been strong for two weeks.



I still think you are going to hit 10k before I hit 20k.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Time to go. Wife and I had a knock down drag out arguement this morning.  Part of why I agreed to work at the Manchester store today.



Ouch. Hope everything works out all right.

Later mega.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Deity of love?!    I guess love really can be a pain in the arse.




Well, what other weapon would you suggest for her?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, what other weapon would you suggest for her?



Its fine by me. As a matter of fact, it *is* the weapon I use for my deity of retribution (love spurned).


----------



## Mycanid

Walking in a winter wonder land! 

Ya duh dee ... la duh dee dee ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Look...an elusive spore...lets watch it in its natural habitat.........


----------



## Mycanid

Elusive indeed ... muwahahaha


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Elusive indeed ... muwahahaha



     You crack me up Mycanid.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's because you're a lady.




Thank you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> i DRINK SEVERAL BOTTLES A DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 2 LITER BOTTLES THAT IS!





Sounds like someone has a Dew habit....   

One of our guys, when he was younger, would drink at least one Cheerwine a game session. Another guy brings his own 2 liter Pepsi and drinks on it during the game.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Not too shabby. And it's not excessive stress, just lots and lots of busy. If I win the lottery, I'll probably post more.
> 
> Hope all is well here in the Hive-Land....
> 
> Anyway, off again, off again, jiggity jig....




If I win the lottery, I'd certainly be debt-free. Not to mention seeing if I can hit a few countries (after getting passport) and having fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> One of our guys, when he was younger, would drink at least one Cheerwine a game session. Another guy brings his own 2 liter Pepsi and drinks on it during the game.



I usually bring a gallon of water to a game and maybe some flavoring to add to it. Usually the container is empty about a half hour before the game wraps up (sessions can last from 4 to 5 hours long).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If I win the lottery, I'd certainly be debt-free. Not to mention seeing if I can hit a few countries (after getting passport) and having fun.



If I won the lottery I'd move the hell out of my parents house.   

I'd also invest a lot of it in Hasbro stock (shooting for 60% ownage). I'd want to be on the board of directors that tells them what *will* be happening with DnD.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> my power posting will be slowing down soon.  It rarely goes more than a days and its been strong for two weeks.




Coming off that Dew-induced high?   




> Kinda like the Patriots.  I sense them going down today.




They NEED TO.

Go down like the cheatin' scum they are.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I still think you are going to hit 10k before I hit 20k.




As long as he keeps hacking into Mack's "super-fast" computer.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They NEED TO.
> 
> Go down like the cheatin' scum they are.



They been cheatin'?!   

Someone call the NCAA!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As long as he keeps hacking into Mack's "super-fast" computer.....



Then he'll be Mackin'!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If I won the lottery I'd move the hell out of my parents house.
> 
> I'd also invest a lot of it in Hasbro stock (shooting for 60% ownage). I'd want to be on the board of directors that tells them what *will* be happening with DnD.




I'd get us a new house. This one has many problems. Nothing big.  Nothing fancy. Something in the $150k range (which gives one a pretty good house around here) in the same county I'm in now.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They been cheatin'?!




Got busted for having spycams set on the other teams' coaches to watch them send in the play calls.



> Someone call the NCAA!




And subsequently got busted for doing so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'd get us a new house. This one has many problems. Nothing big.  Nothing fancy. Something in the $150k range (which gives one a pretty good house around here) in the same county I'm in now.



I might buy a ranch east of the San Andreas fault.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Got busted for having spycams set on the other teams' coaches to watch them send in the play calls.
> 
> And subsequently got busted for doing so.



Wouldn't mind seeing some busts!!


----------



## megamania

puppies........



now you guys are going to get me started on the power of puppies again.......



so cuddly and cute.  So snug and happy under a tight sweater.......


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Got busted for having spycams set on the other teams' coaches to watch them send in the play calls.
> 
> 
> 
> And subsequently got busted for doing so.





and meanwhile.... they ALL do it..... The Pats just got caught doing it.   Sounds kinda familiar in a political way...... change subject.  puppies?


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As long as he keeps hacking into Mack's "super-fast" computer.....





Everything is super fast as compared to my home computer.


Modem on 1960's phone lines.........

The reason I don't go to WoTC site is it takes (I kid you not) over ten minutes to load up the home page.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Coming off that Dew-induced high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They NEED TO.
> 
> Go down like the cheatin' scum they are.





Naw.  I go through phases with posting.  I racked up a lot of posts with Fru the other night here and also with a few threads in General where I proposed an Eberron Adventure Path to post here.   And shortly I'll be back to my normal daily duties of working 75+ hours instead of being paid for 75+ hours.   Next paid holiday is..... e-gats! nearly six months away!



I like the Patriots in general but in truth I have not seen a game in over four years (no TV)


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ouch. Hope everything works out all right.
> 
> Later mega.





as the song goes-    its not money that is the root of all evil but the LACK of money



fifth post unterrupted.   Gotta wander.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

post breaker...had to go make a salad. I started getting the twitches from only subsisting onl liquids for 11 hours.


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I was sent the original info on the Women's forum and DG gave me the password, but that was around the time that Korbin was born and I didn't have time to join. So, I finally located where you request to be in the new one (since Alias moved it), but no one has responded and I don't even know how to get there. I am not gonna push the issue.



PM me, and I'll hook you up.

Queenie and DG can help you, but neither has been around for a little while.  DG is stuck in North Dakota at the moment.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Everything is super fast as compared to my home computer.
> 
> Modem on 1960's phone lines.........
> 
> The reason I don't go to WoTC site is it takes (I kid you not) over ten minutes to load up the home page.



Its the graphics. If they'd ease up pn 'em, it wouldn't take so damn long.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Kinda like the Patriots.  I sense them going down today.



It's been a game...


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> post breaker...had to go make a salad. I started getting the twitches from only subsisting onl liquids for 11 hours.





I'll be getting some popcorn going soon myself.   I have not had my overindulgence of salt and grease yet today.   and with less than an hour to go I better hurry up


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's been a game...



Why must you be so ambiguous?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If I won the lottery I'd move the hell out of my parents house.
> 
> I'd also invest a lot of it in Hasbro stock (shooting for 60% ownage). I'd want to be on the board of directors that tells them what *will* be happening with DnD.



There isn't a Lotto big enough for that.  I don't think I've seen one in the Billions.

I'd probably keep working if I won the Lotto, and let the money earn some interest for a while.  Need the Health Insurance anyway.  And I'd be bored if I didn't have anything to do.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> PM me, and I'll hook you up.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> BUT SHE'S MARRIED!
> 
> 
> oops.   Taken out of context


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why must you be so ambiguous?



I'm not.

The Giants are still playing the Patriots, and it has indeed been a close game (more so than I thought it might).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> There isn't a Lotto big enough for that.  I don't think I've seen one in the Billions.
> 
> I'd probably keep working if I won the Lotto, and let the money earn some interest for a while.  Need the Health Insurance anyway.  And I'd be bored if I didn't have anything to do.



I've seen the lotto get up to either 2 or 3 billion. I wouldn't buy all the stock at once. I'd invest it, and buy small chunks at a time.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its the graphics. If they'd ease up pn 'em, it wouldn't take so damn long.





I know.   This spring I'm looking to set up DSL and try to improve things.  It'll cost more for service but now I won't have such a high "local" usage bill either.  It should balance out I would think.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Bront said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me, and I'll hook you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT SHE'S MARRIED!
> 
> 
> oops.   Taken out of context
Click to expand...


*whistles inocently*


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> It's been a game...





It's still on?!?    Who is winning?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Bront said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me, and I'll hook you up.QUOTE]
> 
> BUT SHE'S MARRIED!
> 
> oops.   Taken out of context
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blieve the proper slang is 'hook up' not 'hook you up'.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I know.   This spring I'm looking to set up DSL and try to improve things.  It'll cost more for service but now I won't have such a high "local" usage bill either.  It should balance out I would think.



See, I have Cable and no phone line (use my cell phones).  Ends up costing me just as much as DSL and a Phone line I don't need.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> It's still on?!?    Who is winning?



It was 31-28 NE when I posted, they since scored an other TD.  2 minutes left, Giants on the NE 18.


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> There isn't a Lotto big enough for that.  I don't think I've seen one in the Billions.
> 
> I'd probably keep working if I won the Lotto, and let the money earn some interest for a while.  Need the Health Insurance anyway.  And I'd be bored if I didn't have anything to do.




Looking at a few million-   semi retirement.  I would work only one job and get a house (not this plywood box I'm trying to heat)

A lotta millions (clear 25+ million after taxes....)   As above but job would be a hobby shop specifically set up to encourage new players and collectors that would run when I am able.  Start my own DnD company that has comicbooks to support it.  Hire a new "Big" artist to do each month's cover.  Mix of oldies (John Byrne, John Romota (sp) then my generation Jim Lee and Mark Silvestri then the up and comers Cho and Chavarst.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> Looking at a few million-   semi retirement.  I would work only one job and get a house (not this plywood box I'm trying to heat)
> 
> A lotta millions (clear 25+ million after taxes....)   As above but job would be a hobby shop specifically set up to encourage new players and collectors that would run when I am able.  Start my own DnD company that has comicbooks to support it.  Hire a new "Big" artist to do each month's cover.  Mix of oldies (John Byrne, John Romota (sp) then my generation Jim Lee and Mark Silvestri then the up and comers Cho and Chavarst.



Yeah, something like that would be cool.  My own Hobby and gaming shop, even if it looses money in small doses, would be nice.

1 minute left, 38-35 NE, Giants to kick off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> 1 minute left, 38-35 NE, Giants to kick off.



Go Giants!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, something like that would be cool.  My own Hobby and gaming shop, even if it looses money in small doses, would be nice.



I've always dreamed of owning a huge two story gaming/minis/comic book shop myself.


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Go Giants!



They didn't recover the Onside kick, New England goes 16-0.

Now the '72 Dolphins can shut up (but they won't till NE wins the Superbowl)


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've seen the lotto get up to either 2 or 3 billion. I wouldn't buy all the stock at once. I'd invest it, and buy small chunks at a time.





I believe the highest lotto winner is roughly 625 Million... not a Billion.


Fraggin' money went to some old lady in the Midwest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I believe the highest lotto winner is roughly 625 Million... not a Billion.
> 
> 
> Fraggin' money went to some old lady in the Midwest.



Must have been the AZ state lotto then.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I believe the highest lotto winner is roughly 625 Million... not a Billion.
> 
> 
> Fraggin' money went to some old lady in the Midwest.



Yeah, a Billion Dollar Lotto winner would have gotten a lot of press.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> megamania said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blieve the proper slang is 'hook up' not 'hook you up'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at least he didn't say "Knock you up"
> 
> 
> 
> That REALLY would have had me wondering.....
Click to expand...


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, something like that would be cool.  My own Hobby and gaming shop, even if it looses money in small doses, would be nice.
> 
> 1 minute left, 38-35 NE, Giants to kick off.





Bouncing kick coming up!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> at least he didn't say "Knock you up"
> 
> That REALLY would have had me wondering.....









 ROFL!!!!


----------



## megamania

Bront said:
			
		

> They didn't recover the Onside kick, New England goes 16-0.
> 
> Now the '72 Dolphins can shut up (but they won't till NE wins the Superbowl)





Beauty


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Must have been the AZ state lotto then.





Maybe but the one I'm thinking of covers 26 states.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Beauty



You say Beauty I say Booty.

Shake some.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Maybe but the one I'm thinking of covers 26 states.



I know. I am aware of that one.


----------



## megamania

popcorn good....


soda good.....

patriots win..... good?


life isn't so bad.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You say Beauty I say Booty.
> 
> Shake some.





the chunky shuffle


----------



## megamania

oh yeah-  and thankyou everyone whom has e-mailed me to keep my spirits up.   It has ment a lot to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> the chunky shuffle



The Truffle Shuffle!


----------



## megamania

That's the one!



Been a while since I've seen it.... like 10 years now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> That's the one!
> 
> Been a while since I've seen it.... like 10 years now.



I'll burn you a copy and send it with your book. Your computer does have a DVD-Rom drive, right?


----------



## megamania

Have not seen in 10 years but the reason it was in my mind is I bought it a few days ago for the kids to watch.   I may watch it tonight or tommorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Have not seen in 10 years but the reason it was in my mind is I bought it a few days ago for the kids to watch.   I may watch it tonight or tommorrow.



Kids watch it on the computer monitor?


----------



## megamania

My son will sometimes watch a movie with me at the computer while the wife and daughter watch a "girlie" movie on the DVD player.


Many a Godzilla movie has been played on my computer.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> ....while the wife and daughter watch a "girlie" movie on the DVD player.



I take it its a portable?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Many a Godzilla movie has been played on my computer.



I've only seen the Matthew Broderick remake in its entirety (should prolly watch it again being that I own it on DVD). I caught the middle of Son of Godzilla about a year ago and just couldn't get into it. I flipped the channel right when the military installation started being attacked.


----------



## megamania

Its like Monty Python-  either you get it or you don't.


I love the ol' rubber suit stomp on the cardboard city movies.  My son likes most of them.  Though the movie was decent...I don't think of the Boderick movie as a Godzilla movie.

In the final one (for now) (( called Godzilla: Final Wars)) there is a neat quote and mention of the Boderick godzilla.

"Oh I hated that tuna eating lizard anyways!" says the alien whom is sending monster after monster against Godzilla.   Godzilla destroyed him very quickly.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I take it its a portable?





Tv, computer or the women of the house?!?


----------



## megamania

My absolute favorite thing related to godzilla-


gotta be careful with this....


A cover of a comicbook with a woman wearing nothing but cardboard cutouts of building and a guy in a 'zilla costume standing next to her.

"Godzilla eats Tokyo"


I leave it at that.


----------



## megamania

Time for some sleep...... or a movie.


Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Tv, computer or the women of the house?!?



 I thought you didn't have a TV?

And I meant the DVD player.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Time for some sleep...... or a movie.
> 
> 
> Have a good night everyone.



'night Mega. Sleep long, sleep well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Its like Monty Python-  either you get it or you don't.



Oh, I got it, I just didn't care for it.

My favorite Monty Python is The Meaning of Life.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hive?




Well, at the time you were posting this, I believe I was laying the smackdown upon the group.  They entered this big area in the midst of a ritual to let loose the gods of chaos basically and the ritual has like 6 parts, any of which could be stopped.  I rolled randomly to see how many rounds it would take before everything was nicely finished and the ritual would end, but the players were unsuccessful in stopping it.  

I've seen them work well together, though I've also seen them work poorly together.  Had one of the characters not been confused on the second round and then another fail to dispel that on the next, would have gone very differently.  Problem was that while normally, babbling incoherently normally was the most frequent roll in my experience, most of the time he had the attack nearest creature roll, which was always an ally.

So now chaos is warping everything and chaos demons of sorts have entered into the city of Ptolus and I get to center a few adventures around that.


----------



## Dog Moon

As for what's happening right NOW, I'm sitting in a chair typing on my computer in a hive probably currently only inhabited by me.  Once I go to sleep and reawaken, tomorrow will be spent cleaning/packing.  Yay...


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought you didn't have a TV?
> 
> And I meant the DVD player.





Got one tape  / DVD player in the living room

Got one PS2 in the Kids room

Got one computer in the hobby room.


When I refer to not having TV means I no satellitte, cable or even normal TV reception.  I live deep in a river valley just outside of the reach of cable. (3 poles)  Satellitte is just barely achievable but any moisture in the air blocks it and at the cost of 75+ dollars for basic + one middlegrade entertainment package that is removed.   For normal reception we used to get one station but the people were purple and green with snow flakes.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 'night Mega. Sleep long, sleep well.





Didn't sleep well and only in 2 hours bouts.  Stress has officially struck me down


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, at the time you were posting this, I believe I was laying the smackdown upon the group.  They entered this big area in the midst of a ritual to let loose the gods of chaos basically and the ritual has like 6 parts, any of which could be stopped.  I rolled randomly to see how many rounds it would take before everything was nicely finished and the ritual would end, but the players were unsuccessful in stopping it.
> 
> I've seen them work well together, though I've also seen them work poorly together.  Had one of the characters not been confused on the second round and then another fail to dispel that on the next, would have gone very differently.  Problem was that while normally, babbling incoherently normally was the most frequent roll in my experience, most of the time he had the attack nearest creature roll, which was always an ally.
> 
> So now chaos is warping everything and chaos demons of sorts have entered into the city of Ptolus and I get to center a few adventures around that.





sounds..... Chaotic


----------



## megamania

Reading your game description makes me want to work on the proposed Eberron AP again.   Gawd I need a gaming group.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hive?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hive?



Apparently a whole lot of nothing.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> sounds..... Chaotic




Yeah, there are definitely parts of Ptolus that focus on the chaos-law axis rather than the good-evil axis, which makes things a little bit more interesting and different.

I plan on putting into effect some random chaos incidences in Ptolus which should be interesting.  The normal animals are going to turn into kinda messed up versions of themselves and will be attacking random people and stuff.  Man, this should be so much fun.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Reading your game description makes me want to work on the proposed Eberron AP again.   Gawd I need a gaming group.




Not trying to make you jealous, but yeah, you SHOULD get a gaming group.  SOOO much fun.  

Actually, in a month or so, I may have my main group and another group which plays like 2x every month, but does like Shadowrun, Champions, WoD, etc, basically the games which our dnd groups don't play cause we like dnd too much.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Apparently a whole lot of nothing.  :\




I'm kinda on again off again cleaning/getting room ready for packing while also browsing internet and trying to make more interesting aspects of my deities so maybe my players might actually be interested in learning more about them.


----------



## Heckler

megamania said:
			
		

> My absolute favorite thing related to godzilla-
> 
> 
> gotta be careful with this....
> 
> 
> A cover of a comicbook with a woman wearing nothing but cardboard cutouts of building and a guy in a 'zilla costume standing next to her.
> 
> "Godzilla eats Tokyo"
> 
> 
> I leave it at that.



Sounds like a XXXenophile card I have.

Actually, I think XXXenophile was also a comic, in addition to a CCG.


----------



## Dog Moon

La la la.  Did lots of laundry, but unfortunately, ended up not really doing much other cleaning or packing.

Oh well.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Sounds like a XXXenophile card I have.
> 
> Actually, I think XXXenophile was also a comic, in addition to a CCG.





You pervert!

yup xxenophile #1


----------



## megamania

Last night I worked on my Eberron AP.  Designed the House Xoas Dragon marked feat list and the Agent of Chamber Prestige Class.


----------



## megamania

double post-   took over 4 minutes to send the message......


----------



## megamania

Time to get the kids to daycare then go to work.   I may or may not be back this year-




So-   Happy NEW YEAR!


----------



## Mycanid

Happy new year to my fellow hivers!


----------



## megamania

Anybody around or is everyone already a partying?


----------



## Mycanid

Bouncing in and out of her periodically during the day my good Mega ... sorry I have not been around a whole lot of late ....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

HAPPY NEW YEAR HIVE!!!


----------



## Aeson

Happy New Year. 


Ok I'm a couple of minutes late.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> There isn't a Lotto big enough for that.  I don't think I've seen one in the Billions.
> 
> I'd probably keep working if I won the Lotto, and let the money earn some interest for a while.  Need the Health Insurance anyway.  And I'd be bored if I didn't have anything to do.




I'd still work too. It'd be boring otherwise. And then I could FINALLY get health insurance. I don't have any as I can't afford it. Make too much for medicaid, probably even though I could claim I'm a minority...... The US health system is so...... effed up it ain't even funny!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Anybody around or is everyone already a partying?




At that time, I was over at the car dealership having the oil changed in the car, tires rotated and getting the emissions inspection done. Ugh. Thing I hate was the LONG ASS wait. Which is why I usually prefer Jiffy Lube. They're much quicker. Why I went with the dealership? A $15 discount coupon.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Happy New Year.
> 
> 
> Ok I'm a couple of minutes late.




HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


<---is much later than Aeson's "couple of minutes late".....   

I didn't go anywhere last night. Party got cancelled due to hostess not having money to fund party and also no baby sitter for her 4 year old son. Usual host/hostess had a baby on the 20th. So, I spent the evening dozing off and on; intermittingly catching programs on the Dark Ages and proving historically that the Exodus in the Bible actually occured. Then switched over to FOX with just under a minute to go for the ball to drop. Then went to bed. Cursed cats who wanted to wreak havoc that late.... Finally went to sleep around 1AM.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I went to bed at 9:30 pm. Guess that what I get for drinmking 3 cosmopolitans and a shot of Cognac.    


Why is the room spinning?   

I kid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Bouncing in and out of her periodically....



her? Who her?


----------



## megamania

This scared me when I saw the headline.   He had a house in Shaftsbury not far from me and thought THAT was the home damaged.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080101/ap_en_ot/robert_frost_site_vandals


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> This scared me when I saw the headline.   He had a house in Shaftsbury not far from me and thought THAT was the home damaged.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080101/ap_en_ot/robert_frost_site_vandals



I hope the minors, when processed get treated as adults for destroying a piece of history.


----------



## megamania

Yup


----------



## megamania

Net is running really sloooooooooooooow for me today.    I have posted a whole 5-6 times in twenty minutes because it is running so slooooow.  Buggers.


----------



## megamania

Feeling guilty now.



My mother sent each of us a 50.00 check.

Wife has not cashed in hers yet.

Tim is saving it to buy Pokeman toys and cards (age 9)

I bought a DnD book

and my daughter....?

not a lot of food in the house she she bought Chili from the local store for the wife and I.  I don't know where or how but we did a good job bringing up her.  Age 12.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Net is running really sloooooooooooooow for me today.    I have posted a whole 5-6 times in twenty minutes because it is running so slooooow.  Buggers.



Ah, the joys up dial-up.  :\ 

I was so glad when my dad got free broadband due to the new work from home policy. All I needed was a $100 one time investment in a wirless router and adapter and I was golden.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I bought a DnD book
> 
> and my daughter....?
> 
> not a lot of food in the house she she bought Chili from the local store for the wife and I.  I don't know where or how but we did a good job bringing up her.  Age 12.



Good kid. What book did you get?


----------



## megamania

Fiendish Codex II: The Tyrants of the Nine Hells.


Not my usual thing but there are a handful of 3.5 books I want and its already getting hard to locate them.   This was one of them.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ah, the joys up dial-up.  :\
> 
> I was so glad when my dad got free broadband due to the new work from home policy. All I needed was a $100 one time investment in a wirless router and adapter and I was golden.





Either I will get DSL or relocate entirely when I win the lottery Saturday.


----------



## megamania

Are you aware of any good creature / template books out there published by someone other than WoTC, White Wolf or Green Ronin?

I know there are some and I need to get more aggressive in locating and buying it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Either I will get DSL or relocate entirely when I win the lottery Saturday.



Heres hoping you win the lottery. I can't think of a more deserving person than you.

Come to Scottsdale, AZ. We could use more gamers in the city.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Are you aware of any good creature / template books out there published by someone other than WoTC, White Wolf or Green Ronin?
> 
> I know there are some and I need to get more aggressive in locating and buying it.



Goodman's Deluxe Book of Templates 

Do yourself a favor and buy the PDF. Copy and paste makes it so much more easier to finish up the critter more quickly than retyping all the info.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Fiendish Codex II: The Tyrants of the Nine Hells.



Ooh. That ones on my list; along with FCI.

Of course, I'd like to get MM III-V first.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Heres hoping you win the lottery. I can't think of a more deserving person than you.
> 
> Come to Scottsdale, AZ. We could use more gamers in the city.





Its after the first so I'll spill the beans-

 Vermont, New Hamphire and Maine team up for Lottery.  This year they did something called Raffle.  1-200,000 chance to win a million.

Not bad odds all things considered.

I spoke to the one sales rep last Friday and Vermont has sold a mere 39% of their tickets.  The other states were also in the 30-39% range.  Unless a lot sold in the last 10 days of the lottery there would be a 1-80,000 chance of winning a million.


Million.  No big deal right?

After taxes 300-45o thousand.

Pay off the house and bank loan.

Still have money left over and now be able to work ONE job and still have money left over every month.

It would be a total life-style change for me.

Results will be announced Saturday.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Goodman's Deluxe Book of Templates
> 
> Do yourself a favor and buy the PDF. Copy and paste makes it so much more easier to finish up the critter more quickly than retyping all the info.





With my Modem I can't download anything more a page or two long without it shutting down on me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Its after the first so I'll spill the beans-
> 
> Vermont, New Hamphire and Maine team up for Lottery.  This year they did something called Raffle.  1-200,000 chance to win a million.
> 
> Not bad odds all things considered.



AZ did the same as well. We bought two tickets. Neither one won.

Good luck Mega.


----------



## megamania

Still looking to get Eyes of the Lich Queen

then that's about it for WoTC.   Don't have Races... Wild or Destiny which I may get for the sake of completeness.  Also don't have 9 swords.


From there, I hear of many good books but I will need to order / go to a GOOD DnD shop to find them.

Maybe if I can fix things here (aka lottery) I'll go to Burlington to pop in on Quarterstaff games.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> With my Modem I can't download anything more a page or two long without it shutting down on me.



Do you have a flash drive? If so, buy the pdf through your home computer just to be safe. The go to the library and download it from there.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> AZ did the same as well. We bought two tickets. Neither one won.
> 
> Good luck Mega.





I need the luck at this point.


----------



## megamania

Nearly a new subject.....


My daughter found a short magazine article on Palm Reading.  The line that represents luck on my hand is completely and utterly broken up and nearly non-existant.

Maybe if I carve in a luck line life will change.....?   My luck I'll hack the remaining good lines....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I need the luck at this point.



Well, I happen to have a little to spare, so I'm sending some your way.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Do you have a flash drive? If so, buy the pdf through your home computer just to be safe. The go to the library and download it from there.





nope.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I happen to have a little to spare, so I'm sending some your way.





awesome.    If I win the million exspect MM III and IV to be coming your way


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> nope.



I've got a spare I'm not using. I'll send it your way with the book. I hope your computer is  USB compliant. If not, I also have a USB card I'm not using.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> awesome.    If I win the million exspect MM III and IV to be coming your way



 Freakin' sweet!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've got a spare I'm not using. I'll send it your way with the book. I hope your computer is  USB compliant. If not, I also have a USB card I'm not using.





Most of that just went over my head.   I'm nearly completely computer illerate.


----------



## megamania

I didn't relieze Advanced Bestiary was Green Ronin.   I'll have to see if I can order that sometime soon also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Nearly a new subject.....
> 
> 
> My daughter found a short magazine article on Palm Reading.  The line that represents luck on my hand is completely and utterly broken up and nearly non-existant.
> 
> Maybe if I carve in a luck line life will change.....?   My luck I'll hack the remaining good lines....



I wouldn't worry about your luck line so much as your life line. Mine is nice and long, goes all the way down to my wrist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Most of that just went over my head.   I'm nearly completely computer illerate.



This might help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Net is running really sloooooooooooooow for me today.    I have posted a whole 5-6 times in twenty minutes because it is running so slooooow.  Buggers.




I know how you feel.  Sort of.  My internet has been utterly sucking recently.  And by recently I mean for a couple of months....


----------



## megamania

As is mine.  It has one break which I assume was my bout with cancer.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Goodman's Deluxe Book of Templates
> 
> Do yourself a favor and buy the PDF. Copy and paste makes it so much more easier to finish up the critter more quickly than retyping all the info.




Yeah, but if you can find the book, it's still neat to have it.  I bought it for 3$ during their big sale last year.


----------



## megamania

The one that gets me is the "Bracelet" lines.  These lines run across the wrist.  The fuller and more of them the better your mental state.


hee.



I have three solid lines.  I am either the most unstable person I know or the most possitive person seeing at how I have not lost it and remain fighting.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I know how you feel.  Sort of.  My internet has been utterly sucking recently.  And by recently I mean for a couple of months....





Modem on 1960's phone lines?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have three solid lines.  I am either the most unstable person I know or the most possitive person seeing at how I have not lost it and remain fighting.



I have 2, but have a ½" gap between them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if you can find the book, it's still neat to have it.  I bought it for 3$ during their big sale last year.



I got a little teed off at that. I had bought the book through Amazon 2 months earlier for full retail.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Mega, you have over 10k posts!


----------



## megamania

That Template book has me drooling.


I may have to talk to Eric (co-founder of Matrix Games) about doing / printing it for me and I'll pay him for the cost + paper and ink.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have 2, but have a ½" gap between them.





3 that on one side are 1/4 inch apart and on the other meet together.   I suspect that has meaning.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I got a little teed off at that. I had bought the book through Amazon 2 months earlier for full retail.





sniff..... both of you have it.    I doubt Amazon still has it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 3 that on one side are 1/4 inch apart and on the other meet together.   I suspect that has meaning.



It is only that right hand/wrist that is read.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey, Mega, you have over 10k posts!





WIPEEE!   I LEVELED UP!



What to do as a level.   I must be close to some Prestige Classes.


Hive Minder?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is only that right hand/wrist that is read.





What if you are left handed?



anyway-  it is the right hand I am looking at.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> sniff..... both of you have it.    I doubt Amazon still has it.



In stock. $27.99


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> WIPEEE!   I LEVELED UP!
> 
> 
> 
> What to do as a level.   I must be close to some Prestige Classes.
> 
> 
> Hive Minder?



Congrats. You are now 5th level. You need 6th level to take your 1st level of most PrCs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> What if you are left handed?
> 
> anyway-  it is the right hand I am looking at.



I found this page on Chiromancy.


----------



## Mycanid

megamania said:
			
		

> WIPEEE!   I LEVELED UP!
> 
> 
> 
> What to do as a level.   I must be close to some Prestige Classes.
> 
> 
> Hive Minder?





Huzzah!

Hmm ... what about illithid hunter????


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Mycanid?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Huzzah!
> 
> Hmm ... what about illithid hunter????



Yo're prolly just afraid he is going to take a level in Spore Slayer.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In stock. $27.99






58 for both of the two books I am hopping mad for!



Gotta clear up space on credit card pronto!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Congrats. You are now 5th level. You need 6th level to take your 1st level of most PrCs.






oh yeah.   Duh!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yo're prolly just afraid he is going to take a level in Spore Slayer.





Level of druid armed with the template book....


I'll rebuild him

Make him faster

Make him stronger

all for 58 dollars.....

....that I don't have.


----------



## megamania

hhhhhhoooooowie!


My luck may be changing.

Wife suggested I use her debit card to try to get those two books since X-mas was .... on the lean side for me.  She wasn't sure what to get me so she didn't get anything (?!?!?    )


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mega, what is the other book you want? The Advanced Bestiary?


----------



## megamania

yup and just ordered on Amazon


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> yup and just ordered on Amazon



check your email.


----------



## megamania

replied.


How goes it?

I am working on book keeping stuff now.   Stupid stuff actually.   From Nov 2006 to today I bought / traded for an additional DDM figures.  Next year will be higher if only because two months after the release of Desert of Desolution I still only have half the figures.  Never can tell I guess.


I will also be looking into where I left off with my Template list.   I am working on listing EVERY template I have and what it does and etc....   It's my winter projects.  Started it winter of 2005, did more in 2006 and maybe I'll finish it this winter.

I love templates....


----------



## megamania

This is where I left off-

ALDERAC ENTERTAINMENT GAMES
THE WORLD’S LG DUNGEON	***
UNDEAD				***

BADAXE GAMES
HEROES OF HIGH FAVOR
	DWARVES		***
	HALF-ORCS		***

BASTION PRESS
OATHBOUND CAMPAIGN BOOK	***
PLAINS OF PENANCE	***
WRACK & RUIN		***
ARENA			***
FRIENDS & FAMILIARS		***
ALLIES & ADVERSARIES		***
OUT FOR BLOOD			Astral Vampire, Barb-Tongued Vampire,  Deathgaze Vampire, Death Ringer, Irontooth Vampire, 
Kuang-Shi, Lesser Vampyr, Nosferatu, Plague Vampire, Vampyr, Volkalak (Undead Lycanthrope),  White Beast
INTO THE BLACK			***
INTO THE BLUE			***
INTO THE GREEN			***
AIRSHIPS				***
DOOMSTRIDERS			***

FANTASY FLIGHT GAMES
MONSTER HANDBOOK		Alien Entity, Awaken Aberration, Degenerated Aberration, Chaos Dragon, Deep Dragon, Feral Dragon, Undead Dragon, Elemental, Dark Fey, Deep Fey, Half- Fey, Giant Lord, Half- Titan, Half-Ogre, Dire Humanoid, Humanoid Swarm, Possessing Outsider, Dire Lycanthrope, Splintered Shapeshifter, Bloated, Cloaked Undead, Relentless
SEA FARER’S HANDBOOK		Aquatic
PATH OF FAITH			***
PATH OF MAGIC			***
TRAPS & TREACHERY I		***
TRAPS & TREACHERY II		***
TWISTED LORE			Swarm Drones

FAST FORWARD ENTERTAINMENT
WONDROUS ITEMS OF POWER	***
DUNGEON WORLD			***

GREEN RONIN PUBLISHING
ARMIES OF THE ABYSS:  VOL TWO	***
DENIZENS OF FREEPORT		***
MONSTERS OF THE MIND		***
FANG & FURY:  GUIDEBOOK VAMP	Vampire Scion, Blood Puppet, Day Walker, Vampiric Dragon, Vampiric Thrall
PLOT & POISON: GUIDEBOOK DROW	Broken Soul, Drider, ½ Drow, Verminoid
BASTARDS & BLOODLINES: GUIDE	Half-Beholder, Half-Biped, Half- Quadruped, Half- Doppelganger, Half-Medusa, Half-Rakshasa, 
Half-Titan, Half-Vampire, Half-Elemental (Air, Earth, Fire and Water)
POCKET GRIMOIRE  DIVINE		***
POCKET GRIMOIRE ARCANA	***
POCKET MAGICA			***

KENZER AND COMPANY
KINGDOMS OF KALAMAR: CAMPA	***
	PLAYER’S GUIDE		***
GEANAVUE:  		***
DM SHIELD		***
VILLIAN DESIGN HANDBOOK	Greater Wraith, Ghoul, Great Mummy, Lich, Vampire, Wight, Intelligent Zombie 

MALHAVOC PRESS
THE BOOK OF HALLOWED MIGHT	***
THE BOOK OF ELDRITCH MIGHT	Magical Construct
BOOK OF ELDERITCH MIGHT III	Mist
IF THOUGHTS COULD KILL		Psionic Lich
MINDSCAPES			Fungiform Ego,  Id Beast, Psimech
PSIONICS TOOLKIT		Lyphillian, Psi-Killer, Mind Flayer Battle Thrall
CHAOSITECH			Chaos-Shaped Creature,  Chaoomaton, Fused Aberration
ARCANA UNEARTHED		***
LEGACY OF THE DRAGONS		Elemental Scion, Rune Animal, Totem Spectre

MONGOOSE
ENCYCLOPAEDIA ARCANE: CONSTR	Eidolon, Homunculus, Mimeoi , Mockery, Perversion
ENCYCLOPAEDIA DIVINE: FEY MAG	***
QUINTESSENTIAL PSY. WARRIOR	***
ULTIMATE ARCANE SPELLBOOK	***
ULTIMATE NPCS			***

MYSTIC EYE GAMES
NIGHTMARE & DREAMS		Eternal, Grimguard, Soul of Evil

NECROMANCER GAMES
THE TOME OF HORRORS		Abomination, Animal Lord, Beast of Chaos, Bleeding Horror, Dire Creature, Foo Creature, Skeleton Warrior, Slime Zombie, Spectral Troll, Therianthrope and Thessalmonster
PRISONERS OF THE MAZE		***
DEMONS AND DEVILS		***
THE BONEGARDEN		Doomed Warrior, Fleshbound Vampire, Shade, Wight
RAPPAN ATHUK: DUNGEON of GRAV	***

PANDA HEAD PRODUCTIONS
X-CRAWL CAMPAIGN BOOK		***

THUNDERHEAD GAMES
BLUFFSIDE:  CITY ON THE EDGE	***

WHITE WOLF
CREATURE COLLECTION 3.0		SKIPPED FOR 3.5
CREATURE COLLECTION REVISED	Butcher Spirit, Fatling, Hag (Brine, Cavern, Ice, Moon, Storm, Swamp), Inquisitor, Morgaunt, Plague Wretch, Tokal Infested, Unhallowed (Knight, False Lover, Forsaken Priest, Treacherous Thief)
CREATURE COLLECTION II : DARK	Belsameth Spider,  Blood Sea Mutant, Bloodless, Conundrum Creatures and Hex Creatures
CREATURE COLLECTION III: SAVAG	Blessed Theocrat, Envemoned, Hydran, Infested, Wereviper, Multi-Armed, Seraphic, Souless
Wild Bier
PLAYER’S GUIDE:  RANGER / ROGUE	***
PLAYER’S GUIDE:  WIZ, BARD SORC	***
PLAYER’S GUIDE: CLERIC / DRUID	***
SCARRED LANDS:  ASAATTHI	***
SCARRED LANDS: DIVINE & DEFEA	***
SCARRED LANDS: GHELSPAD	***
SCARRED LANDS: FAITHFUL / FORS	Mine Horror
SCARRED LANDS: HOLLOWFAUST	***
SCARRED LANDS: MITHRIL		***
SCARRED LANDS:  SHELZAR		***
SCARRED LANDS:  TERMANA 	***
RELICS & RITUALS I		***
RELICS & RITUALS II		***
RAVENLOFT CAMPAIGN BOOK	Vampire Salient Powers, Ghost Salient Powers, Lich Salient Powers, Construct Salient Powers, Ancient Dead Salient Powers,  Hag- Ravenloft, Hags Salient Powers, Dread Golem, Ancient Dead
RAVENLOFT DMG		***
DENIZENS OF DARKNESS	Animator, Dhampir, Ermordenung, Geist, Ghoul Lord, Lebendtod, Living Tattoo, Vampires (Chiang-shi, Nosferatu, Vrykolaka) vampires by race (Dwarf, ElfGnome, Halfling), Vorlog, Zombie Lord 
WARCRAFT: MANUAL OF MONSTERS	Tainted, Banshee, Crypt Fiend, Forsaken, Ghost, Ghoul, Lich, Shade, Skeletal Mage, Skeletal Warrior, Withered, Wraith, Zombie, Salient Powers, Salient Powers for Freewill Undead
VALAR PROJECT INC
BOOK OF EROTIC FANTASY		Demonbred, Devil blooded, Felid, Feykissed, Giantborn, Half-Demon, Half-Devil, Serpentine

WIZARDS of the COAST
DUNGEON MASTER’S GUIDE 3.0	***
DUNGEON MASTER’S GUIDE 3.5	***
DUNGEON MASTER’S GUIDE II	***
PLAYER’S GUIDE 3.0		***
PLAYER’S GUIDE 3.5		***
MONSTER MANUAL 3.0		SKIPPED FOR 3.5
MONSTER MANUAL 3.5		Celestial, Fiendish, Ghost, Half-Celestial, Half-Dragon, Half-Fiend, Lich, Lycanthrope, Vampire
MONSTER MANUAL II		Captured One, Chimeric, Death Knight, Half Golem, Monster of Legend,  Spell Stitched,  Tauric, Titanic, War Beast
MONSTER MANUAL III		Living Spell, Spell Warped, Void Mind, Woodling
PSIONICS HANDBOOK		Psionic Creature
EXTENDED PSIONICS HANDBOOK	Phrenic Creature
FIEND FOLIO			Half-Illithid, Half Troll, Ti-khana
SAVAGE SPECIES			Feral, Gelatinous, Ghost Brute, Incarnate Construct, Insectile, Monstrous Beast, Multi-headed, Mummified, Reptilian, Spectral, Symbiotic, Tauric, Umbral, Wight, Winged, Wraith, Yaun-ti: Tainted, Yuan-ti: Broodguard
BOOK OF EXALTED DEEDS		Aleax,  Sanctified Creature
BOOK OF VILE DARKNESS		Bone Creature, Corpse Creature and Corrupted Creature
EPIC LEVEL HANDBOOK		Demilich, Paragon Creature, Pseudonatural Creature, Worm That Walks
DEITIES AND DEMIGODS		***
DEFENDERS OF THE FAITH		***
MASTERS OF THE WILD		***
SONG AND SILENCE		***
SWORD AND FIST			***
TOME & BLOOD			***
COMPLETE ADVENTURER		***
COMPLETE ARCANE		Effigy Creature, Pseudonatural Creature and Spellstitched
COMPLETE DIVINE			***
COMPLETE WARRIOR		***
FROSTBURN			Ghost- Frostfell, Ice Beast, Spirit Animal
SANDSTORM			Dry Lich, Dust Form, Half-Janni
STORMWRACK			Amphibious Creature
RACES OF STONE			***
BOOK OF CHALLENGES		***
STRONGHOLD BUILDER’S GUIDE	***
ARMS AND EQUIPMENT GUIDE	***
DRACONOMICON			Dracolich, Draconic Creature, Ghostly Dragon, Half-Dragon, Skeletal Dragon, Vampiric Dragons, Zombie Dragons
LIBRIS MORTIS: BOOK OF UNDEAD	Evolved Undead, Ghost Brute, Grave Touched, Half-Vampire, Hooded Pupil, Mummified,
Necromental, Necropolitan, Rivived Fossil, Swarm Shifter, Umbral Creature
WEAPONS OF LEGACY		Monster of Legacy
MANUAL OF THE PLANES		Half- Elemental, Shadow Creature, Element Creatures (Air, Earth, Fire and Water plus- Cold and Wood), Axiomatic Creatures, Anarchic , Petitioner
PLANAR HANDBOOK		Anarchic Creature, Axiomatic Creature, Entropic Creature, Vivacious Creature	
MINIATURES HANDBOOK		***
THE SUNLESS CITADEL		***
MAP FOLIO I			***
MAP FOLIO II			***
DRAGONLANCE CAMPAIGN		Death Knight, Dragon Spawn, Skeletal Warrior, Spectral Minion
EBERRON CAMPAIGN BOOK		Horrid Animal,  Living Spell, Magebred Animal	
	SHARN: CITY OF TOWERS	***
	FIVE NATIONS		Mad Born
RACES OF EBERRON	***
	EXPLORER’S HANDBOOK	***
	MAGIC OF EBERRON	***
GAZETTEER			***


----------



## megamania

*** means there was no templates


When updated it also acts as my "have" list but I have not updated in a while.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I will also be looking into where I left off with my Template list.   I am working on listing EVERY template I have and what it does and etc....   It's my winter projects.  Started it winter of 2005, did more in 2006 and maybe I'll finish it this winter.
> 
> I love templates....



I'd love it if you could email me a copy of said document. 

I'll email you mine if you email me yours.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Modem on 1960's phone lines?




Unfortunately, we have "high-speed" cable internet...


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I got a little teed off at that. I had bought the book through Amazon 2 months earlier for full retail.




Heh.  I wasn't even planning on buying the hardcover.  I'd purchased the pdf cause I had a coupon for cheap since I had previously purchased the 3.0 version and figured that was enough.  The only thing that convinced me to purchase the hardcover was that sale.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I will also be looking into where I left off with my Template list.   I am working on listing EVERY template I have and what it does and etc....   It's my winter projects.  Started it winter of 2005, did more in 2006 and maybe I'll finish it this winter.




Out of curiosity, how detailed is your document?  Like generalities, or basically copy/pasting without the actual copy/pasting?


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh and if anyone happens to show up on the hive, I'll be on and off for a while.  I still have some packing that needs to be done before moving in under 7 hours now.  Not MUCH though; basically cleaning off some of the little things and tossing more into the trash.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Last night I worked on my Eberron AP.  Designed the House Xoas Dragon marked feat list and the Agent of Chamber Prestige Class.




Oh, so you were actually gonna work on it?  I think you should, even if the only people you give it to are a few miscellaneous people on EnWorld.  I mean, are you doing it for you, for other people, or in the hopes of WoTC maybe noticing and deciding to purchase it?  If the first, DEFINITELY work on it; if for the second, work on it and occasionally pop up with the mention of it and email it to whoever asks; third, probably should stop now.


----------



## Horacio

Wow, Hive, you have had a posting fever while I was gone!

Happy New Year to all of you!!!


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> WIPEEE!   I LEVELED UP!




Congratulations!!!



> What to do as a level.   I must be close to some Prestige Classes.
> 
> 
> Hive Minder?




Hive Minder is indeed a nice PC, take it!


----------



## Horacio

This morning I summarize my feelings with an image :







I'm tiiiiired !!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> This morning I summarize my feelings with an image :
> I'm tiiiiired !!!!



Heh, I know the feeling. My head hurts for the need of sleep. And to top the tiredness, I can't wait to get of work. I'm gettin keys to my new apartment today, and should be able to start taking my stuff in during the weekend.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, so you were actually gonna work on it?  I think you should, even if the only people you give it to are a few miscellaneous people on EnWorld.  I mean, are you doing it for you, for other people, or in the hopes of WoTC maybe noticing and deciding to purchase it?  If the first, DEFINITELY work on it; if for the second, work on it and occasionally pop up with the mention of it and email it to whoever asks; third, probably should stop now.





I'm doing it for myself / my group once I build a new one.   The idea is just too solid to ignore and I have been working on it in my mind for two years with several rewrites.  Its time to put it down on paper.

Originally I was going to post here with enough details that one could run it with little to no need of other materials but since I have not heard from Pirate Cat or any other monitors I doubt I can do that.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, how detailed is your document?  Like generalities, or basically copy/pasting without the actual copy/pasting?





I list:

Name
Source
3.0 or 3.5
page
what it becomes
what can it be legally be added to
Hit die
etc and etc.

Very very thourough so that in theory I don't need to even see the book.  The book and page referrence is more for possible typos.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, we have "high-speed" cable internet...





I thought this was good.  What is wrong?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd love it if you could email me a copy of said document.
> 
> I'll email you mine if you email me yours.





Its several hundred pages long and growing.......


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Heh, I know the feeling. My head hurts for the need of sleep. And to top the tiredness, I can't wait to get of work. I'm gettin keys to my new apartment today, and should be able to start taking my stuff in during the weekend.




I've just finished lunch pause. My head hurts too, and coffee doesn't do effect anymore... It's going to be a looong afternoon


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> This morning I summarize my feelings with an image :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tiiiiired !!!!




For me, it's moving day.  I took today off of work, but I'm still exhausted.  Gonna be crashing hard this evening, I'm sure.


----------



## Horacio

Moving is a stressful experience, I hope everything will be ok and you will be able to go to sleep soon!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm doing it for myself / my group once I build a new one.   The idea is just too solid to ignore and I have been working on it in my mind for two years with several rewrites.  Its time to put it down on paper.
> 
> Originally I was going to post here with enough details that one could run it with little to no need of other materials but since I have not heard from Pirate Cat or any other monitors I doubt I can do that.




Well, guess you could always make two versions, one with the detailed info and one without so much detail in case the first one is bad.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I thought this was good.  What is wrong?




It's supposed to be good; that's the problem.  I have no idea what's wrong, but starting a little later today, it's of no concern unless the internet at my new place runs slowly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Moving is a stressful experience, I hope everything will be ok and you will be able to go to sleep soon!




Oh, I already went to sleep and have just recently awoken and showered.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, guess you could always make two versions, one with the detailed info and one without so much detail in case the first one is bad.



That's a nice idea, the two versions.

The project sounds too nice to let it die, Megamania!


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, I already went to sleep and have just recently awoken and showered.




I meant go to sleep early this evening.

Here it's already afternoon, so in my head evening is almost here


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> I meant go to sleep early this evening.
> 
> Here it's already afternoon, so in my head evening is almost here



Just to tease you: The evening gets here an hour earlier than there  . 1.5 hours of work until I get home. Too long....


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Just to tease you: The evening gets here an hour earlier than there  . 1.5 hours of work until I get home. Too long....




Still some 4 hours before I go... Too too too long


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hello hive!


----------



## megamania

Hello Hive  can you guess my name......



sorry..... one of those kinda days     :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Mega? You working today?


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> That's a nice idea, the two versions.
> 
> The project sounds too nice to let it die, Megamania!





thankyou.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening Mega? You working today?





Just got back from the store and in 10-15 minutes I head out for the factory.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> It's supposed to be good; that's the problem.  I have no idea what's wrong, but starting a little later today, it's of no concern unless the internet at my new place runs slowly.





There are new owners of the cable company that ends 3 poles from the house.   Folks have suggested I try again to get them to come down here.  Not sure.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, guess you could always make two versions, one with the detailed info and one without so much detail in case the first one is bad.





I may do a full detail but only post the equilivalant of notes here and some "If I were to post an AP here I would do this....." complete with page references and the such.  Who knows.  



Right now I am concentrateing on my Template list again.  Didn't do much with it in 2007.  I have something like 30 books to go through.


----------



## Mycanid

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yo're prolly just afraid he is going to take a level in Spore Slayer.




Not at all!

Although Mega's suggestion was a interesting idea....


----------



## Horacio

Hello again, Hive !


----------



## megamania

make you into a celetrial mushroom?!?


----------



## Bloosquig

Hello everybody!

I can't get my threads list to open up and I was too lazy to look the hive up manually until it popped up again on the front page.    

Anyhoo hope everyone had a happy holiday season and talk to ya later hivers!


----------



## megamania

Until later-


----------



## Angel Tarragon

:\ 

Am I dancing alone in the dark?


----------



## megamania

Here but not for long.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Here but not for long.



Whats happening!


----------



## megamania

Not much.  Tired.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not much.  Tired.



What time do you get off?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

BTW Mega, got your letter. It made my day. 

I think of you as a good friend too. I hope we do have a chance to meet someday.


----------



## Horacio

Morning, Hive!

Anybody still here ?

I'm going to shower and coffee, I'll be back


----------



## Horacio

Awww, everybody is gone...

_/horacio sips his coffee alone_


----------



## Blackrat

Hi Horacio. I am here. If I hadn't 12 hour workday I could start moving today, but that will have to wait until tomorrow. But I did buy a new TV yesterday to celebrate my new home. Maybe now I can really enjoy Mass Effect  .


----------



## Horacio

Hi Blackrat!
I was already gone when you posted.
Now I'm at work, just after lunch. A bit less tired than yesterday, but  still not o.k.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah I noticed that you had left a minute before I posted. You know, I decided this morning not to get coffee becouse it messes my stomach, but then I saw your post about sipping coffee and couldn't go on anymore without my morning caffeine. Maybe I should just get caffeine pills. They don't make my stomach burn but keep me awake .


----------



## Horacio

Caffeine pills? 

I think we haven't that here in France, at least they are not openly sold. Government must think we need to be protected from that...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, they have the same amount of caffeine in one pill as there is in two cups of coffee. They are sold in pharmacies recipe-free here in finland. One of my friends stayed awake by the power of caffeine for 1.5 weeks when he had to study for a big exam. After that he slept almost two days in one go and missed the exam .


----------



## Horacio

I'm sure such a wonder product wouldn't be sold recipe-free here...

Anyways, caffeine is only half of coffee pleasure, sipping a hot coffee is way more satisfying than taking a pill 

Have you tried adding a drop of milk to your coffee? It makes it softer for your stomach...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah you're right. There is something immensively enjoyable in sipping steaming hot coffee.
Hmm. I actually have always drank my coffee black without even sugar. Somewhere in my past I tried drinking latte but it just tasted wrong. Maybe my taste has matured since, need to try that.


----------



## Horacio

For me the only drink that can compare to coffee in sipping pleasure is tea. Sipping a hot steaming tea (no sugar, please!) is a very enjoyable sensation... but I still prefer coffee 

But right now, I would almost kill for a very bastard drink : a Starbucks' cold frappucino. I love it, but there are no Starbucks in BRest (and almost none in whole  France).


----------



## Blackrat

Wouldn't know, we don't have Starbucks here in finland so I haven't been cursed with whatever they sell  . Yeah, tea is good but it lacks the punch in coffee.

Oh man, four more hours of work. I almost got used to those 8 hour days but now I'm back on these long shifts.


----------



## Horacio

How longs are your shifts ?

I will finish by 18h15, so still four hours more to me too. But for you, 4 hours more must be late (right now it's 15h15 over there, or 16h15?)


----------



## Blackrat

12 hour shifts. It's 15:20 here and I end 20:00 so it's actually closer to 5 hours still. Darn, I counted wrong and now I'm even more bogged.

EDIT: Bogged? I think I just made that word up  . Does it mean anything?

EDIT2: Searhed a definition. Apparently it means being sunk in a bog. Well that works in the context.


----------



## Horacio

12 hours shifts, that's nasty!
If I can ask, how that it work? You have two 12-hours-shift days and a resting day?

I understood the general sense of _bogged_, even if I didn't know what it meant


----------



## Blackrat

Mostly I have three work days and four day weekend, then four workdays and three day weekend. Rince and repeat. The long weekends are nice even if workdays are long  .


----------



## Horacio

I couldn't take a job like that (being a single dad, I need to get home soon). But I guess that biologically I could enjoy such a schedule.


----------



## Horacio

Awww, I really need another coffee...


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> Awww, I really need another coffee...



Well that was a good idea. Lucky I have a coffee-machine just next to my guard-post  .


----------



## Blackrat

Oi, Fru, you're a cat again!? Must've been some sort of druidish ability  ...


----------



## Horacio

Right now I'm sipping a hot steaming tea 

I had to choose between cheap coffee from machine or a good bag of Earl Grey. 

Tea won


----------



## Blackrat

Earl Grey is never a bad choice. I like a drop of fresh lemon juice with my tea  .


----------



## Horacio

Me too, but I have no lemon juice here, so I take it as is...

Lots of problems today with a new project... sigh...

Hivemind helps passing the time. It seems that only you and me are awake in the Hive, but I like this kind of "chat by forum", it reminds me of the original Hivemind times


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. It takes some nerves to sit by a computer for the whole day with nothing to do. Being a security guard in small hospital can be quite boring. Last time I was actually needed was half a year ago  . Mainly I'm here to make the nurses feel safe  .


----------



## Blackrat

Sadly I wasn't here in the original times but when I first came to Hive I spent two weeks reading the whole thread  . Yeah, I'm mad....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oi, Fru, you're a cat again!? Must've been some sort of druidish ability  ...




Wildshape can be a fun thing.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Right now I'm sipping a hot steaming tea
> 
> I had to choose between cheap coffee from machine or a good bag of Earl Grey.
> 
> Tea won




Now you're making me want a nice cup of hot tea..... 

Would be nice since it's COLD outside. About 20 degrees or so Farenheit.

And maybe we should call Horacio "Jean-Luc Picard".....   


Not that I don't like Earl Grey either... It's good.   Just don't have any in the house. Got a box of orange pekoe tea from the dollar store (was only a buck!). Haven't had lemon juice in my tea since when Grandma used to make tea.... But then she'd barely dunk the bag in the water before she'd take out the teabag.... Compared to now, that was some WEAK tea....


----------



## Talislan

Hmmmmm........someone mentioned coffee and ....dare I say it....Earl Grey. Does thid mean there are real tea drinkers out there as well now? Boggles the mind.

nice to see you guys have your priorities straight for the new year.  

oh yeah, happy one of those to you all too.

say, need an image for my avatar (this one is borrowed and a bit lame) any ideas?


----------



## Blackrat

You should try it again Darth. I mean the lemon in tea. Just remember it is art to measure how much. You have to put enough so that you can taste it but not so much that it drowns the taste of tea  .

Arh. Two more hours to go in work. Still too long...


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. It takes some nerves to sit by a computer for the whole day with nothing to do. Being a security guard in small hospital can be quite boring. Last time I was actually needed was half a year ago  . Mainly I'm here to make the nurses feel safe  .




And pretty nurses who feel safe must be very enjoyable to be around, mustn't them?


----------



## Horacio

Talislan said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm........someone mentioned coffee and ....dare I say it....Earl Grey. Does thid mean there are real tea drinkers out there as well now? Boggles the mind.
> 
> nice to see you guys have your priorities straight for the new year.



True coffe and true Earl Grey, mister Talislan 



> oh yeah, happy one of those to you all too.
> 
> say, need an image for my avatar (this one is borrowed and a bit lame) any ideas?




If you want a stick person (in OotS style, like mon avatar, see my site for more exemples) tell me and I will do it tonight


----------



## Horacio

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Now you're making me want a nice cup of hot tea.....
> 
> Would be nice since it's COLD outside. About 20 degrees or so Farenheit.
> 
> And maybe we should call Horacio "Jean-Luc Picard".....




Hmmm, there are worse things to be called


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> And pretty nurses who feel safe must be very enjoyable to be around, mustn't them?



Ay, that they are. And now my GF slaps me when I get home for saying that  . She lurks around here sometimes...


----------



## Blackrat

BTW, anyone seen froggy lately? Has he too disappeared to other forums..  ?


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ay, that they are. And now my GF slaps me when I get home for saying that  . She lurks around here sometimes...




Lurking GF, that's at least a CR 12 monster


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Talislan said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm........someone mentioned coffee and ....dare I say it....Earl Grey. Does thid mean there are real tea drinkers out there as well now? Boggles the mind.
> 
> nice to see you guys have your priorities straight for the new year.
> 
> oh yeah, happy one of those to you all too.
> 
> say, need an image for my avatar (this one is borrowed and a bit lame) any ideas?




I'm sure there's "real tea drinkers" out there who aren't Brits....   

I usually only have hot tea in the winter. Cold tea in the summer.


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> Lurking GF, that's at least a CR 12 monster



Yeah. Though I suspect she doesn't even bother with the Off-Topic. Just checks to see the latest 4e news once a week  .


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You should try it again Darth. I mean the lemon in tea. Just remember it is art to measure how much. You have to put enough so that you can taste it but not so much that it drowns the taste of tea  .
> 
> Arh. Two more hours to go in work. Still too long...




It's a matter of thinking to BUY some lemon juice.....   

It's lunchtime here.


----------



## Talislan

Horacio said:
			
		

> True coffe and true Earl Grey, mister Talislan ...
> If you want a stick person (in OotS style, like mon avatar, see my site for more exemples) tell me and I will do it tonight




HaHa! nice work Mr Horacio! particularly like the 'Stick Trek' posse.
Not sure that's the way for my avatar but enjoyed the visit. let us know when you add more, be nice to see.

Thinking of something more Raymond E Feist-y though, or maybe runic/emblem style. In truth I have no idea .... back to the grind (work, not coffee unfortunately).

T.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hmmm, there are worse things to be called




Probably moreso than a "fake Frenchman" like Picard was.... Didn't know the French have British accents....


----------



## Aurora

Horacio said:
			
		

> But right now, I would almost kill for a very bastard drink : a Starbucks' cold frappucino. I love it, but there are no Starbucks in BRest (and almost none in whole  France).



I like Starbucks Caramel Frappucino. MMmmmmm


----------



## Horacio

Talislan said:
			
		

> HaHa! nice work Mr Horacio! particularly like the 'Stick Trek' posse.
> Not sure that's the way for my avatar but enjoyed the visit. let us know when you add more, be nice to see.




Thanks a lot!

There are lots more than my (French) blog


----------



## Horacio

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Probably moreso than a "fake Frenchman" like Picard was.... Didn't know the French have British accents....




I'm a fake Frenchman too, and my Spanish accent is way more strong


----------



## Horacio

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Starbucks Caramel Frappucino. MMmmmmm




Starbucks Frappucinos are *gooooood!* 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Ahhh.....there is nothing quite like a cup of coffee....

oh   

Good Morning hive.


----------



## Horacio

Good morning (or for me evening), Fru!

How are things going? Transmutation from penguin to cat wasn't too hard?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Good morning (or for me evening), Fru!
> 
> How are things going? Transmutation from penguin to cat wasn't too hard?



Things are going.

11 months out of the year I'm a cat, in October I become an spellstitched cat, on Talk like a Pirate Day, I become a scurvy dog (miniature italian greyhound) and for two weeks during the winter I'm a penguin. Must have taken a level of Master of Many Forms somewhere along the way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh man, between my internet not existing until tomorrow evening and Horacio having a long conversation, he's trying to make sure I never catch up to him.  


CONSPIRACY!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'm a fake Frenchman too, and my Spanish accent is way more strong




I may have missed it somewhere, but how did a Spaniard end up in France?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I like Starbucks Caramel Frappucino. MMmmmmm




I liked the Egg Nog Latte they had last year. Not sure if they had it this year or not.... I usually don't go to Starbucks but I did that time because a buyer wanted to meet me in person to save on shipping on some books I sold her on Ebay.

I had a peppermint latte at the Borders coffee shop a few weeks ago that was pretty good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hEy DoG mOOn.

 I think I need to let up on the cocoa beans.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I may have missed it somewhere, but how did a Spaniard end up in France?



 Went east instead of west?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I liked the Egg Nog Latte they had last year.



Egg nog latte?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I've got some Egg Nog Cocoa that I got from Wally World after Christmas. Makes me wish I'd gotten more as it's SOOOOO GOOOOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Went east instead of west?





Took that left turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Took that left turn at Albuquerque?



Would've ended up in Scottsdale. I should know; my Grandparents live in Albuquerque.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I've got some Egg Nog Cocoa that I got from Wally World after Christmas. Makes me wish I'd gotten more as it's SOOOOO GOOOOOD!!!!!!



I don't know what happened to me. I was feeling really tired, bored and lazy before that last cup. That was 45 minutes ago.

Now I'm awake, can't stop laughing at only semi-silly stuff and am on a natural high.


----------



## Goldmoon

Egg Nog is EWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon! Been awhile. Hope you are doing well. 

I miss you around here.


----------



## Goldmoon

I was at CM for a short stint and then not posting anywhere for a few months. Ive had a rough couple of months but I'm not dead and exactly that much is right with the world. Im trying to manage my upcoming move and it seems that forces are conspiring against me. Compound all that with the fact that I'm feeling a little bitchy lately and youll get my life in a nutshell. Ok, Im done with my mini-rant. I have peeked in from time to time here. How is every one doing? Hopefully everyone had shiny holidays!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ok, Im done with my mini-rant.



Well, I hope things get better for you real quick.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I have peeked in from time to time here. How is every one doing? Hopefully everyone had shiny holidays!



Doing real good. My nephew really made the holidays bright. I can't wait for next year; he'll be close to three and will understand the concept of Christmas.


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I hope things get better for you real quick.




A fresh start in a new country should do the trick. Youll never find me cause Ill always be on the beach!!!!

Glad they were good to you! I missed all of you too.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, between my internet not existing until tomorrow evening and Horacio having a long conversation, he's trying to make sure I never catch up to him.
> 
> 
> CONSPIRACY!!!




The whole world conspires against your crazy postcount race, Dog Moon


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> The whole world conspires against your crazy postcount race, Dog Moon



Or so he thinks.


----------



## Horacio

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I may have missed it somewhere, but how did a Spaniard end up in France?




That's a looooong story, and right now it's 1:15 a.m., so I guess that it will be told at another time


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You still awake Horacio? Jeez and I thought I could pull some long nighters.


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or so he thinks.




He must be right, then


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> That's a looooong story, and right now it's 1:15 a.m., so I guess that it will be told at another time



Awww.  

And here I was hoping you'd tell the tale.  :\ 

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> He must be right, then



Meh. It pays not to dwell on such things.


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You still awake Horacio? Jeez and I thought I could pull some long nighters.




I should be sleeping, if I was intelligent


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Awww.
> 
> And here I was hoping you'd tell the tale.  :\
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.




Maybe, who knows?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> I should be sleeping, if I was intelligent



If you weren't intelligent you'd be than an animal. I think you mean to say Wisdom.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Maybe, who knows?



_*knocks on wood*_


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio?

.
.
.

Hmm, must've went to bed.   

I'm all by myself again.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Egg Nog is EWWWWWWWWW




YAAAAAY! GOLDMOON SIGHTING!!!

Glad you came over here in addition to that closed thread on that guy ranting about moderation procedures.   


Guess egg nog doesn't compare to a nice cold Guiness, does it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Guess egg nog doesn't compare to a nice cold Guiness, does it?



I happen to like Budweiser TYVM.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was at CM for a short stint and then not posting anywhere for a few months. Ive had a rough couple of months but I'm not dead and exactly that much is right with the world. Im trying to manage my upcoming move and it seems that forces are conspiring against me. Compound all that with the fact that I'm feeling a little bitchy lately and youll get my life in a nutshell. Ok, Im done with my mini-rant. I have peeked in from time to time here. How is every one doing? Hopefully everyone had shiny holidays!



Hey Goldie. Good to see you around again. 

I'm sorry to hear things have been rough for you. I hope things get better for you. 

My holidays have not been so happy. I'm not ready to discuss details yet. I'll just say some things have changed and others stay the same. I'm looking for a new start in the new year. I hope you can do the same.


----------



## Steve Jung

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I was at CM for a short stint and then not posting anywhere for a few months. Ive had a rough couple of months but I'm not dead and exactly that much is right with the world. Im trying to manage my upcoming move and it seems that forces are conspiring against me. Compound all that with the fact that I'm feeling a little bitchy lately and youll get my life in a nutshell. Ok, Im done with my mini-rant. I have peeked in from time to time here. How is every one doing? Hopefully everyone had shiny holidays!



Hey I hope the move turns out to be just what the doctor ordered.

Happy New Year, Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hey I hope the move turns out to be just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Happy New Year, Hive.



And a 48 hour belated New Year tio you too!


----------



## Horacio

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Happy New Year, Hive.




Delayed Happy New Year, Steve!

And good morning, Hive!


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Horacio?
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> Hmm, must've went to bed.
> 
> I'm all by myself again.




I decided to be wise and to go to bed... 6 hours of sleep, isn't enough for me, but coffee helps


----------



## Blackrat

Hey Horacio. Work again?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Morning all!

Happy New Year and a merry 2008 to you all.

It's scary to think we're now living three years after the events of the original, animated Transformers: The Movie.


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey Horacio. Work again?




Yeah, working again...



			
				Tallarn said:
			
		

> Morning all!
> 
> Happy New Year and a merry 2008 to you all.
> 
> It's scary to think we're now living three years after the events of the original, animated Transformers: The Movie.




Happy New Year, Tallarn!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wusup ma' hivers?


----------



## megamania

Thought I would pop in before I have my powernap.


----------



## megamania

It seems many of the Hive are going through a rough patch as of late.   Hope everything goes well for everyone (even those lucky enough to have their stinky stuff together).

Going now to nap.


----------



## Wereserpent

I like Roast Beef.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like Roast Beef.



I like Bologna.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I like Bologna.




Me too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Me too.



 But I thought you liked Roast Beef?


----------



## Steve Jung

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Morning all!
> 
> Happy New Year and a merry 2008 to you all.
> 
> It's scary to think we're now living three years after the events of the original, animated Transformers: The Movie.



Spooky isn't it? Not to mention we're 6 years past_ 2001: A Space Odyssey._


----------



## Aurora

La la la


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I like Roast Beef.





DEAD ANIMAL FLESH ?!?


Yup.  Me too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone alive in here?


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyone alive in here?



The roast beef appears to be.  Someone left it out


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone has gone bye-bye.


Such is my lot in life.   Later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> I meant go to sleep early this evening.
> 
> Here it's already afternoon, so in my head evening is almost here




Yesssss, go to sleep.


*stop posting*


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> That's a nice idea, the two versions.
> 
> The project sounds too nice to let it die, Megamania!




Agreed.  And if you need any help, just let us know.  Btw, I like to make interesting monsters, if you need some input.  I would love to be a part of your AP, even if it is in a minor way.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Egg Nog is EWWWWWWWWW




Booo!

Egg nog for the win!


*Can't believe you don't like egg nog*


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> The whole world conspires against your crazy postcount race, Dog Moon




Wrong!  I'm conspiring against the WORLD!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears everyone has gone bye-bye.
> 
> 
> Such is my lot in life.   Later.




I'm late, but I'm here!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Agreed.  And if you need any help, just let us know.  Btw, I like to make interesting monsters, if you need some input.  I would love to be a part of your AP, even if it is in a minor way.





I will be going back n' forth between my Master Template List, Chaos Effect AP and refusing to go down without a fight with me vs the world and the banks that empower the evil of the world.



and to explain requires a rank and I don't want to go all Sith-like on anyone at this point.


(sorry-   Kids are on a Starwars kick.  They started at 8am and hope to watch all six movies in a row.)


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wrong!  I'm conspiring against the WORLD!





Pinky and the Brain wanted to dominate it.   I'll be happy with a bit of Anarky right now.  Start with Wilshire Banking then progress to the Hospital billing.   Oh and we can't forget MCI long distance too.


----------



## megamania

wow.... 108 templates still to be included in my master list with Ghostwalk, Adv. Beastery and Book of Templates coming.  

I feel like all DMy (Damned Mighty) and need to get a game going with the Eberron Quori creating templated horrors everywhere!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Booo!
> 
> Egg nog for the win!
> 
> 
> *Can't believe you don't like egg nog*



I just drank egg nog for the first time last Christmas. I think it is pretty good. Kroger's had this brand this year made by "Hood" called Sugar Cookie Egg Nog. Holy crap it was good.


----------



## Aurora

I went to Barnes & Noble last night and was looking through their calendars and they had a "Countdown till Bush is out of office" calendar. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Aurora

Hello Mega


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm all by myself again.





In the end, we are all alone.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Mega





whoa!   Its almost like a scene from Scrooged!.  Only this ghost is better looking (in a none personal way) than a ripped up cloak wearing bastich.


----------



## megamania

How goes it Aurora?   Kids keeping you busy?


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I went to Barnes & Noble last night and was looking through their calendars and they had a "Countdown till Bush is out of office" calendar. It was pretty funny.





I've been seeing bumper stickers for 012009 for a looooooong time now.  I didn't make the connection until I reconized it as a date.

Next subject. (is this considered politics....saving the world?)


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just drank egg nog for the first time last Christmas. I think it is pretty good. Kroger's had this brand this year made by "Hood" called Sugar Cookie Egg Nog. Holy crap it was good.





Many people think Stewart's brand is the best out there.   Don't know.   Never had it.   Give a Dew and some friends instead.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it Aurora?   Kids keeping you busy?



Always. Korbin is laying in his little floor thingy that has toys hanging down for him to play with. I love that he is taking an interest in it now. He can entertain himself! Kylee is making a mess as usual. Dshai was up at 8am, took care of the kids, and let me sleep in. I didn't even have to ask! God love that man. Sleeping in is something I have not done in a LONG time. Of course, Bubba is coming over tonight to watch football. Then he'll be over tomorrow to watch football, and then tomorrow night is gaming so he probably figured he'd better do something nice!  LOL I am so excited to game tomorrow though!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This will be the first time in like 6 mos that we gamed! Back in the saddle again!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Next subject. (is this considered politics....saving the world?)



Saving the world.     Shoot, I'm a conservative and I can say that. But yes, next subject.


----------



## megamania

I really really really miss gaming.   Not mental breakdown level but I do miss it a great deal.  The longer away from it I am, the more overwhelming stories and ideas I develop in my mind.

I'm working on an Eberron AP now.   Not sure where it will go.  I get the sense people want it posted but I have been reminded by some of the legalities of it.  No moderators have said anything about it to me so I'm not sure where I stand on the subject.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Saving the world.     Shoot, I'm a conservative and I can say that. But yes, next subject.





ditto


----------



## megamania

So where is everyone else?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

*sips coffee*

Huh? oh.    

I'm here.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> So where is everyone else?




Meh, we're the only ones that matter. 






Only teasing those who aren't present of course.


----------



## Aurora

Oh...um....hi Fru!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hi Aurora. How is the Empress today?


----------



## Blackrat

I have awoken too.

(Awoken. Is that even a word or am I making words up again to suit my needs?)


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hi Aurora. How is the Empress today?



Well rested!   
And currently relaxing as her husband cooks her lunch!


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I have awoken too.
> 
> (Awoken. Is that even a word or am I making words up again to suit my needs?)



It is the past participle of "awake".

What?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I had a weird dream last night: I was in CA, and was at an Airport terminal ready to board a flight back to AZ. I stepped through a doorway and all of a sudden I was in another airport, but didn't realize it right away. Somehow I ended up in Australia. Had to try to hitch a transcontinental flight. The plane I then boarded got rerouted to UK before it could land in the US. Then I had to take, I think it was a cruise liner back to the states, but it sunk. I ended up on a raft (again; I think this happened. The details are a little hazy.). I woke up as I realized I was lost in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean.

Gods, it was a trippy dream. I wonder what it meant.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I have awoken too.
> 
> (Awoken. Is that even a word or am I making words up again to suit my needs?)



Its definetely a word:
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/awoken

Whats up BR?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Well rested!
> And currently relaxing as her husband cooks her lunch!



I slept long myself. I feel like a new man after at least 7 hours of sleep and a cup of coffee.

What are you having for lunch?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> (sorry-   Kids are on a Starwars kick.  They started at 8am and hope to watch all six movies in a row.)




Oh man, I could NEVER do that.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> So where is everyone else?




Well, I was playing Halo 3 with my roommate.  Enjoyable game, IMO, though a little confused on the storyline.  Guess I'm just paying more attention to the missions.


----------



## Horacio

megamania said:
			
		

> So where is everyone else?




I've just come back home after taking my daughter back from her mother's place.
She has been there for Xmas holydays, almost 15 days. I missed her a lot...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, I could NEVER do that.



I'd like to try it someday. Throw in the Clone Wars Animated Series after Ep II. 

It'd be a long day, but it could be fun.

I'd prolly have to set up a meal schedule for it a couple of days in advance.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> I've just come back home after taking my daughter back from her mother's place.
> She has been there for Xmas holydays, almost 15 days. I missed her a lot...



Wow, Horacio. I didn't even know you had a kid. How old is she?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd like to try it someday. Throw in the Clone Wars Animated Series after Ep II.
> 
> It'd be a long day, but it could be fun.
> 
> I'd prolly have to set up a meal schedule for it a couple of days in advance.




Well, that would also require me to purchase all 6 episodes...


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Its definetely a word:
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/awoken
> 
> Whats up BR?



Nothing much. Me and GF went shopping for tables and curtains for our new place today. I never knew moving would require so much work...  . Tired like death now. Took an hour nap and still tired.

Hi Horacio!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nothing much. Me and GF went shopping for tables and curtains for our new place today. I never knew moving would require so much work...  . Tired like death now. Took an hour nap and still tired.
> 
> Hi Horacio!



Yeah, it can be quite draining if you don't have the help of professional movers.

I remember the move from CA to AZ quite well, even though it was about 13 years ago. Unfortunately my parents lost the cake cutter from their wedding during the move. She knows she packed it, and thinks there is a conspiracy that movers intentionally take stuff from their clients.


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yeah, it can be quite draining if you don't have the help of professional movers.
> 
> I remember the move from CA to AZ quite well, even though it was about 13 years ago. Unfortunately my parents lost the cake cutter from their wedding during the move. She knows she packed it, and thinks there is a conspiracy that movers intentionally take stuff from their clients.



Heh. Lucky we didn't need pro helpers. But then again I think we had quite shorter distance than you. It's about a couple of miles from our old place. Nothing like crossing states  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Heh. Lucky we didn't need pro helpers. But then again I think we had quite shorter distance than you. It's about a couple of miles from our old place. Nothing like crossing states  .



Yeah, quite true. How is the new flat? Bigger and more spacious than the last?


----------



## Blackrat

Smaller but away from her parents. We lived with them until now


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Smaller but away from her parents. We lived with them until now



Wow. Thats a nice step up. Post pics whaen you get a chance; ina new thread of course   .


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I slept long myself. I feel like a new man after at least 7 hours of sleep and a cup of coffee.
> 
> What are you having for lunch?



Dshai made me a ham and cheese melt on whole wheat and a yummy salad with cucumbers, carrots, and feta cheese on top. It was good!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Dshai made me a ham and cheese melt on whole wheat and a yummy salad with cucumbers, carrots, and feta cheese on top. It was good!



I'm pratically salivating. Can you have him make one for me and mail it my way?   

I'm kidding of course.


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Smaller but away from her parents. We lived with them until now



Small is better when it means living away from the parents! Congrats!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Small is better.....



 Um, huh?


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Um, huh?



For a couple, having a small apartment is better than living in a mansion with the parents.


----------



## Blackrat

Aurora said:
			
		

> Small is better when it means living away from the parents! Congrats!



Yeah. And there was a small extra bonus in our flat too. We have own sauna now! Yeah, I know it's not a big deal for you out there but here in finland a sauna is a must  . It's still quite rare to have them on small apartments.


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. And there was a small extra bonus in our flat too. We have own sauna now! Yeah, I know it's not a big deal for you out there but here in finland a sauna is a must  . It's still quite rare to have them on small apartments.



Very nice! It is damn cold here now. I would *totally* go for a sauna!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. And there was a small extra bonus in our flat too. We have own sauna now! Yeah, I know it's not a big deal for you out there but here in finland a sauna is a must  . It's still quite rare to have them on small apartments.



Oh, man; thats too cool. Wish we had one. I'd be able to sweat off the pounds.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> For a couple, having a small apartment is better than living in a mansion with the parents.



Oh.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well, I was playing Halo 3 with my roommate.  Enjoyable game, IMO, though a little confused on the storyline.  Guess I'm just paying more attention to the missions.



You don't play Halo for the storyline.


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. And there was a small extra bonus in our flat too. We have own sauna now! Yeah, I know it's not a big deal for you out there but here in finland a sauna is a must  . It's still quite rare to have them on small apartments.



I am so bad with geography that i had to look up where Finland is. LOL I was pretty sure it was near Sweden and Denmark though cause I remembered seeing it on the map when I was doing some family research.


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh man, I could NEVER do that.




I have already done that


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wow, Horacio. I didn't even know you had a kid. How old is she?




She is 6 years old... already 6 years old!    I was already member of EN World when she was born. Time passes very very quickly...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> I have already done that



How many times? Fess up!!


----------



## Aurora

Mmmm this time of year is when Clementine oranges are out in full force! YUMMY YUMMY!


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. And there was a small extra bonus in our flat too. We have own sauna now! Yeah, I know it's not a big deal for you out there but here in finland a sauna is a must  . It's still quite rare to have them on small apartments.




I think I would like Finland then! 

/horacio loves sauna


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> She is 6 years old... already 6 years old!



Is she a going to be a next gen gamer? 




			
				Horacio said:
			
		

> I was already member of EN World when she was born. Time passes very very quickly...



No kidding. My nephew is almost 2 (in March)!


----------



## Aurora

Horacio said:
			
		

> She is 6 years old... already 6 years old!    I was already member of EN World when she was born. Time passes very very quickly...



I can agree with the time passing thing. *sigh*


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How many times? Fess up!!




Several


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> /horacio loves sauna



Does Horacio also love lamp?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Several



Exactly how many times is several? Enough of this ambigous stuff, put a number to it man!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm this time of year is when Clementine oranges are out in full force! YUMMY YUMMY!



 Can't say I've heard of the brand.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Exactly how many times is several? Enough of this ambigous stuff, put a number to it man!



What exactly are we counting? I must have missed that bit.


----------



## Horacio

Aurora said:
			
		

> I can agree with the time passing thing. *sigh*




Time passes often too fast, yeah...

I remember the day my daughter was born as if it was yesterday, but 6 full years have already passed, she is not a baby anymore, she is an independent, strong willed, clever pretty girl. 

I feel old *sigh*


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Can't say I've heard of the brand.



Haven't you ever seen the mini crates of little oranges that you can buy? They are nice and sweet and SUPER easy to peel. Takes me about 3 seconds to peel one.


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Does Horacio also love lamp?




Naughty cat!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> What exactly are we counting? I must have missed that bit.



How many times we've watched the entire Star Wars Saga back to back (I - VI).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Haven't you ever seen the mini crates of little oranges that you can buy?



I guess we don't get 'em here in AZ.


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How many times we've watched the entire Star Wars Saga back to back (I - VI).




More than twice


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> she is not a baby anymore, she is an independent, strong willed, clever pretty girl.
> 
> I feel old *sigh*



That is part of the joy of watching them grow up. Try not to revel in your age, but your kids. Its' done wonders for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> More than twice



ARRGH!! I think my head is gonna do a 360O swivel. 

   

That would be bad!


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That is part of the joy of watching them grow up. Try not to revel in your age, but your kids. Its' done wonders for me.




I know... but sometimes is easier that other times. This evening is no so easy


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ARRGH!! I think my head is gonna do a 360O swivel.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be bad!




Three times, if you want to know exctly


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Naughty cat!



Stop avoiding the question!!


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How many times we've watched the entire Star Wars Saga back to back (I - VI).



Hmmm I guess I will probably lose some geek cred by saying I have never done this. Of course, I barely have time to watch an entire movie through, let alone 6. I have done 4-6 back to back many times though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Three times, if you want to know exctly



Thanks you. Now my head won't become uncorked.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hmmm I guess I will probably lose some geek cred by saying I have never done this. Of course, I barely have time to watch an entire movie through, let alone 6. I have done 4-6 back to back many times though.



I've only done it once, but I had to get some sleep in between III & IV.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> You don't play Halo for the storyline.




No, no I do not.  I play to kill stuff.  I like pistol whipping with a rocket launcher or sniper rifle.  It's just funny.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Haven't you ever seen the mini crates of little oranges that you can buy? They are nice and sweet and SUPER easy to peel. Takes me about 3 seconds to peel one.




Yeah, my friend bought some on Wednesday I think it was while we were shopping at Target.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've only done it once, but I had to get some sleep in between III & IV.




Hey, that doesn't count then!

No breaks longer than 5 minutes!


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, no I do not.  I play to kill stuff.  I like pistol whipping with a rocket launcher or sniper rifle.  It's just funny.



Hehehe dshai likes to pistol whip people too. In fact, he'll spend most of time trying to sneak up on people to pistol whip them.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> No, no I do not.  I play to kill stuff.  I like pistol whipping with a rocket launcher or sniper rifle.  It's just funny.



Hmmm?   

Does GTA count, then?


----------



## Aurora

I have also done all the Indiana Jones movies, old Superman movies, and Jaws movies back to back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, that doesn't count then!
> 
> No breaks longer than 5 minutes!



Well then, nutsy fagin to you.   

I kid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have also done all the Indiana Jones movies, old Superman movies, and Jaws movies back to back.



I'm waiting for the Indy HD Quadrilogy to come out before I do that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hehehe dshai likes to pistol whip people too. In fact, he'll spend most of time trying to sneak up on people to pistol whip them.



Pistol whip. Hehehe.

Pistol whip.   

Say Pistol Whip. Say Pistol Whip.    

Too confining! Too confining!

_*frukathka runs out of the hive*_


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the Indy HD Quadrilogy to come out before I do that.



Dshai is thinking about buying the HD add on for our XBox360. He is going back and forth between that and buying the Playstation 3 for the Blue Ray capabilities (and the games of course). I really don't care either way.


----------



## Aurora

Gotta head out hive. Time to get some work done! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Horacio

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have also done all the Indiana Jones movies, old Superman movies, and Jaws movies back to back.




I've also done the Indy trilogy, but neither Superman nor Jaws.
I've done LotR too, three times


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the Indy HD Quadrilogy to come out before I do that.




That's cheating !


----------



## Aurora

Horacio said:
			
		

> I've also done the Indy trilogy, but neither Superman nor Jaws.
> I've done LotR too, three times



I still need to do that and the Pirates movies


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> I've also done the Indy trilogy, but neither Superman nor Jaws.
> I've done LotR too, three times





Indiania Jones 1-3
Starwars 1-3, 4-6 and once (and only once) 1-6
LotR 1-3
B Hills Cop 1-3
Back to the Future 1-3
Spider-man 1-2
X-Men 1-3
Smallville 2-3 DvDs at a time
Heroes 3-4 DVDs at once
Herculoids 3-4 hours at a time
Jonny Quest 3-4 hours at a time
Lupin III  several movies and cartoons
Mortal Kombat


Can't think of any other sets or collections I've sat down to spend the day watching.  If I ever get the set of Naked Gun I could see that being a strong possibility.  Not enough of a Jaws or Startrek fan to even buy them. (Got Jaws 1 only)


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How many times we've watched the entire Star Wars Saga back to back (I - VI).





once.


1-3 several times (my kids favorite)

4-6 maybe a dozen times 


Hard to explain to my kids that 4-6 came out first so my "first" starwars is actually the 4th.  I kinda hope they do 7-9, especially if based somehow on the Legacy series.


----------



## megamania

Horacio said:
			
		

> Time passes often too fast, yeah...
> 
> I feel old *sigh*





I am feeling old now because kids can legally smoke that were born AFTER I finished High School.  With that mind....I could be a grandfather in theory now.   and that stinks.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Indiania Jones 1-3
> Starwars 1-3, 4-6 and once (and only once) 1-6
> LotR 1-3
> B Hills Cop 1-3
> Back to the Future 1-3
> Spider-man 1-2
> X-Men 1-3
> Smallville 2-3 DvDs at a time
> Heroes 3-4 DVDs at once
> Herculoids 3-4 hours at a time
> Jonny Quest 3-4 hours at a time
> Lupin III  several movies and cartoons
> Mortal Kombat
> 
> 
> Can't think of any other sets or collections I've sat down to spend the day watching.  If I ever get the set of Naked Gun I could see that being a strong possibility.  Not enough of a Jaws or Startrek fan to even buy them. (Got Jaws 1 only)




Oh yeah. I have done the Back to the Future movies in a row a couple times too.


----------



## megamania

Thought of movies-


Batman 1-4 (normally I do something while watching the last two)

Conan 1-2

Terminator 1-3 (only done once at this point)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> 1-3 several times (my kids favorite)
> 
> 4-6 maybe a dozen times



Bust out a D6 if you want to watch Star Wars but are unsure of which episode to watch.


----------



## Aurora

I just finished eating a fresh from the oven chocolate chip cookie. I washed it down with a glass of ice cold milk. I think I'll go get some more of both.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh yeah. I have done the Back to the Future movies in a row a couple times too.



I do this annualy on Nov. 5th.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just finished eating a fresh from the oven chocolate chip cookie. I washed it down with a glass of ice cold milk. I think I'll go get some more of both.



Why must you taunt us with sandwhiches, cookies and ice cold milk?  :\ 

Milk will be a rare commodity in my house until Tuesday.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Why must you taunt us with sandwhiches, cookies and ice cold milk?  :\
> 
> Milk will be a rare commodity in my house until Tuesday.



when you buy a cow?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> That's cheating !



Waiting is cheating?   

How?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> when you buy a cow?



Don't be a smart-arse.     

It's when we go grocery shopping.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Mortal Kombat



Gotta admit, I'm really looking forward to the third one.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Mmmm this time of year is when Clementine oranges are out in full force! YUMMY YUMMY!






oooooooooOOOOooooooOOOOOooooo   lil' sweet popcorn oranges.  yummy as you said.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just finished eating a fresh from the oven chocolate chip cookie. I washed it down with a glass of ice cold milk. I think I'll go get some more of both.





Diet Mountain Dew

Onion and Garlic Potato Chips.....


yum!


----------



## Aurora

Look for Clementines when you go  You should have them. The ones we bought are grown in CA.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> oooooooooOOOOooooooOOOOOooooo   lil' sweet popcorn oranges.  yummy as you said.



   

Yo pop 'em in the microwave?


----------



## megamania

JURRASIC PARK 1-3 also.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Diet Mountain Dew
> 
> Onion and Garlic Potato Chips.....
> 
> yum!



I just ate; yet you're making me hungry.


----------



## Aurora

I guess you are right Fru, I have talked about food on 3 different occasions today. LOL


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yo pop 'em in the microwave?



No dear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> JURRASIC PARK 1-3 also.



I've only done that one. Second is my all time favorite. 

Felt sorry for the pooch, but it was kinda funny.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> when you buy a cow?




Be careful ..... it could be a skrull cow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> I guess you are right Fru, I have talked about food on 3 different occasions today. LOL



  

It's okay. Though I could really go for a cookie.

How much do you charge per batch?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Be careful ..... it could be a skrull cow.



Or a mad cow. Or maybe a cow that has access to a secret level.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Gotta admit, I'm really looking forward to the third one.





I had heard they were going to do a third one.   Oh boy- the muzac with the Matrix-style fighting........


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yo pop 'em in the microwave?





They range from 1 1/2 to 2 inches around in diameter.....


pop em in your mouth and bite down for a true "flavor explosion"  (had to rip Pepperment Farms Goldfish ads)


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I had heard they were going to do a third one.   Oh boy- the muzac with the Matrix-style fighting........



I believe it is coming out in 2010. imdb page


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just ate; yet you're making me hungry.





Dinner at 5:30..... oh yeah- you're talking about your lunch!   silly time zones.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> They range from 1 1/2 to 2 inches around in diameter.....
> 
> pop em in your mouth and bite down for a true "flavor explosion"  (had to rip Pepperment Farms Goldfish ads)



Hot dang. I may have to see if we actually have those in our store.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Felt sorry for the pooch, but it was kinda funny.





I think of only two movies when I read this sentence-

The Thing about Mary and A fish Named Wanda


not a good time to be a dog


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Dinner at 5:30..... oh yeah- you're talking about your lunch!   silly time zones.



Actually it was my late breakfast. And all it was was buttered toast. Part of my diet.


----------



## Aurora

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or a mad cow. Or maybe a cow that has access to a secret level.




Diablo?

Gotta run hive. My little boy is hungry!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I think of only two movies when I read this sentence-
> 
> The Thing about Mary and A fish Named Wanda
> 
> not a good time to be a dog



There's Something About Mary   

Haven't seen  A Fish Named Wanda all the way through, have seen snippets.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Diablo?



Indeed; give the lady a cigar.




			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Gotta run hive. My little boy is hungry!



Give Korbin a hug for me.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually it was my late breakfast. And all it was was buttered toast. Part of my diet.




DIE - T



I need to lose weight, reduce my blood sugar and spend less money.  So here comes my one meal a day diet again.....


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Diablo?
> 
> Gotta run hive. My little boy is hungry!




Just give him what all lil' boys want- a puppy or two.


----------



## megamania

I found your last e-mail in my Bulk mail Fru.   Template book is STACKED!


----------



## megamania

So how goes it besides lacking snack oranges and milk?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> DIE - T
> 
> I need to lose weight, reduce my blood sugar and spend less money.  So here comes my one meal a day diet again.....



Eating only one meal a day is not a good way to lose weight. You are a very active person, so I don't think you need to worry about exercise, but you do need to eat right. 

Try Oatmeal and yougurt. Use Fat Free Milk instead of regular milk. A recent study found that fat free dairy products are a good way to lose weight, as it binds with fat molecules and is flushed out of the system. 

When you want a snack try having a handful of nuts (again, good for you in small amounts) or have a banana or two.

---------

I recently had my bloodwork done and everything was just a tich above where it should be, so I don't need to go back on cholesterol reducing pills.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I found your last e-mail in my Bulk mail Fru.   Template book is STACKED!



Also will come in handy to copy and paste instead of retyping everything.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> So how goes it besides lacking snack oranges and milk?



Going pretty good. Drinking lots of water; trying to keep full.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Drains a random Hivers energy*

Hello!


----------



## Wereserpent

I may not stick around for long...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Drains a random Hivers energy*



You missed me, but you might have hit Mega.   

Thats a bad, bad Galeros.

*waves stick*

You want the stick Galeros?

*throws stick*

Go get the stick.


    


Whats up G?


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> *Drains a random Hivers energy*
> 
> Hello!





you drained Aurora!


----------



## Wereserpent

uh-oh, I am leaving now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You missed me, but you might have hit Mega.
> 
> Thats a bad, bad Galeros.
> 
> *waves stick*
> 
> You want the stick Galeros?
> 
> *throws stick*
> 
> Go get the stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up G?




Okay, I stay for a little longer.

Nothing much, I have just been playing Metroid Prime 3: Corruption and Super Mario Galaxy a lot.  Fun games.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> uh-oh, I am leaving now.



Young Biff: So why don't you make like a tree and get outta here. 

Old Biff: Its leave. Make like a tree and leave. You sound like a damn fool when you say it wrong.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:
			
		

> you drained Aurora!




Nah, I missed her.  I think I got Aeson though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Okay, I stay for a little longer.
> 
> Nothing much, I have just been playing Metroid Prime 3: Corruption and Super Mario Galaxy a lot.  Fun games.



So did you crash SMG yet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nah, I missed her.  I think I got Aeson though.



*looks around furiously*

I don't see Aeson, so I don't see how you could've drained him.  :\


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> So did you crash SMG yet?




Nope.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> *looks around furiously*
> 
> I don't see Aeson, so I don't see how you could've drained him.  :\




With Phazon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I really do have to go away for about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nope.



You do know what the error with the game is, right?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eating only one meal a day is not a good way to lose weight. You are a very active person, so I don't think you need to worry about exercise, but you do need to eat right.
> 
> Try Oatmeal and yougurt. Use Fat Free Milk instead of regular milk. A recent study found that fat free dairy products are a good way to lose weight, as it binds with fat molecules and is flushed out of the system.
> 
> When you want a snack try having a handful of nuts (again, good for you in small amounts) or have a banana or two.
> 
> ---------
> 
> I recently had my bloodwork done and everything was just a tich above where it should be, so I don't need to go back on cholesterol reducing pills.




Oatmeal=   lotta carbs   carbs = sugar   sugar = die andy die!
jogart= even more sugar.   die andy die quickly!
Nuts= sugar, carbs, fat  die andy die miserbly
banana chips-   expensive.   die andy die poor


10.6 ACL in December 

Susposed be under a 7


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Also will come in handy to copy and paste instead of retyping everything.





At some point I'll post how I do it.  Its not as simple as cut and post.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> I may not stick around for long...





so that's how its goin' to be......


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> uh-oh, I am leaving now.





You'll be back.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:
			
		

> Nah, I missed her.  I think I got Aeson though.





may-hap.   May-hap.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Oatmeal=   lotta carbs   carbs = sugar   sugar = die andy die!
> jogart= even more sugar.   die andy die quickly!
> Nuts= sugar, carbs, fat  die andy die miserbly
> banana chips-   expensive.   die andy die poor
> 
> 10.6 ACL in December
> 
> Susposed be under a 7



Contrary to popular belief, carbs are not the enemy. And I didn't mean banana chips, I meant actual bananas.


----------



## megamania

As with everything....its about moderation.  Whether its sugars, carbs, fats or 4e... we all need to moderate it either ourselves or by others.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> may-hap.   May-hap.



I may-hap gotten through to my sister.


----------



## megamania

Good greif-   I just looked at your post count.   In the time I did about 80 posts you've over 300.   That's crazy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> As with everything....its about moderation.  Whether its sugars, carbs, fats or *4e*... we all need to moderate it either ourselves or by others.









 Megamania for teh win!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Good greif-   I just looked at your post count.   In the time I did about 80 posts you've over 300.   That's crazy!



I've been posting like mad notes I guess. I love EnWorld, and I an't leavin it any time soon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You do know what the error with the game is, right?




No, what?  I have not had any problems so far and I am at the very last stage of the game.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> No, what?  I have not had any problems so far and I am at the very last stage of the game.



Knock Bowser into space and the game crashes.


----------



## megamania

Here is an example of how I do my Template lists,  Anarchic Creatures and Animal Lord in this case.....



I'm growing impatient.   It's been loading this 81/2 x 11 B/W page in Jpeg for over five minutes now and it's still not done....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Here is an example of how I do my Template lists,  Anarchic Creatures and Animal Lord in this case.....
> 
> I'm growing impatient.   It's been loading this 81/2 x 11 B/W page in Jpeg for over five minutes now and it's still not done....



Why don't you just email it to me and I'll post it up?


----------



## megamania

Is it finally ready....?



great.


Its ready but now I can't get it onto a post.......


----------



## Wereserpent

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Knock Bowser into space and the game crashes.




Never happened to me and I have fought him twice already.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Galeros said:
			
		

> Never happened to me and I have fought him twice already.



It is just something I'm aware of. Never done it myself.


----------



## megamania

It took a bit but I sent the two  templates to you via e-mail Fru.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I've been posting like mad notes I guess. I love EnWorld, and I an't leavin it any time soon.




Ditto here i'm slow




and don't mean just mentally.....


----------



## megamania

For my template pages I list-

Title, Book and page, 3vs 3.5  CR change  What it does in a word or two

Add to
New Type
HD
Speed
AC
Spec Att
Spec Qual
Saves
Abil
Skills
Feats

and anything else.


Basically, one shouldn't need the book when looking at this.   A short entry takes 10 minutes to do, a bigger one with lots of Special Qualities can take 45 minutes to do.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> It took a bit but I sent the two  templates to you via e-mail Fru.



 It's no wonder you couldn't get it posted, it's freaking huge. 

I scaled it down.


----------



## megamania

Getting to be dinner time and family time so I may be out of here for anywhere from 1/2 hour to hours from now.

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## megamania

heh.    Those are average sized entries.   When I get into templates for undead (vampires and Liches I'm looking at you) it be a full page just for one template.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Getting to be dinner time and family time so I may be out of here for anywhere from 1/2 hour to hours from now.
> 
> Have a good one everyone.



Okie-doke.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> heh.    Those are average sized entries.   When I get into templates for undead (vampires and Liches I'm looking at you) it be a full page just for one template.



I just meant that the resolution was freakin' huge.


----------



## megamania

I have literally 100's of templates done, just over a 100 to still do.

I also have another section about various ways to create templates and the such by several publishers.   These are less organized as it deals with points and x pts = CR +1, and Y pts = CR 2 and etc......

Undead and aberrations have a lot of of these type of adjustments.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I just meant that the resolution was freakin' huge.





sorry.

Reduced from 600 to 300.  Being B/W I guess I could've gone to under 100.


Maybe this is what has been my problem.   The last "I goota do this it'll be so neat " project was an Eberron DAILY comicstrip but nothing loaded smoothly.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mega, Is all the material you've compiled OGC?


----------



## megamania

Any thoughts on how to make art + a writing program more load freindly?


I could combine things and do a Daily Strip of the Chaos Effect AP.   That could be freakin' neat also.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Mega, Is all the material you've compiled OGC?




doubt it.

It's from about 12 different companies/publishers and from many campaign worlds.


----------



## megamania

I can smell food.  I'll be back as soon as I can.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I can smell food.  I'll be back as soon as I can.



I'm like that too. Later Mega.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on how to make art + a writing program more load freindly?
> 
> I could combine things and do a Daily Strip of the Chaos Effect AP.   That could be freakin' neat also.



This is prolly a question better aimed at the software subforum.


----------



## megamania

true.   Later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I'm headed out too. Later hive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I will be going back n' forth between my Master Template List, Chaos Effect AP and refusing to go down without a fight with me vs the world and the banks that empower the evil of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> and to explain requires a rank and I don't want to go all Sith-like on anyone at this point.
> 
> 
> (sorry-   Kids are on a Starwars kick.  They started at 8am and hope to watch all six movies in a row.)




Honing rage is the way to go.   

Go ahead. Hone your rage, my "young" apprentice.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I went to Barnes & Noble last night and was looking through their calendars and they had a "Countdown till Bush is out of office" calendar. It was pretty funny.




I'd seen one of those last year at Books A Million... I agree. It was pretty funny.   


And to think I voted for the guy.... shoulda written in a vote for Palpatine.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Always. Korbin is laying in his little floor thingy that has toys hanging down for him to play with. I love that he is taking an interest in it now. He can entertain himself! Kylee is making a mess as usual. Dshai was up at 8am, took care of the kids, and let me sleep in. I didn't even have to ask! God love that man. Sleeping in is something I have not done in a LONG time. Of course, Bubba is coming over tonight to watch football. Then he'll be over tomorrow to watch football, and then tomorrow night is gaming so he probably figured he'd better do something nice!  LOL I am so excited to game tomorrow though!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the first time in like 6 mos that we gamed! Back in the saddle again!




I wish I could game. Our group is on hiatus since a friend had a baby last month. One DM was going to do an interim game but I haven't heard anything from him. My older nephew wants to learn. He "tried" to read the books... However the one he needed to read (the PHB) was in the car; he was looking thru the supplement books.


----------



## megamania

Just finished watching The Simpson's Movie with the kids.  Appears to be quiet here.  I'll be in and out.


----------



## Aurora

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I wish I could game. Our group is on hiatus since a friend had a baby last month. One DM was going to do an interim game but I haven't heard anything from him. My older nephew wants to learn. He "tried" to read the books... However the one he needed to read (the PHB) was in the car; he was looking thru the supplement books.



Meh. I never read the books. Just jump right in!


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Just finished watching The Simpson's Movie with the kids.  Appears to be quiet here.  I'll be in and out.



I liked the movie. I thought it was cute.


----------



## megamania

I never got into the Simpsons but I really needed a comedy.  I got a few giggles and snorts out of it.  No hard laughter.

Spent a lot of time explaining things to the kids.  My son really couldn't understand how a bunch of crap could mutate a critter as it did.

To young to understand "suspension of disbelief".   Oh well.


----------



## megamania

I've been fairly productive while away from here.   Worked on my template list.  Added another 6-8 templates including some hard ones like the Xorvintaal Dragon Template.  That one is getting my brain going.   An Adventure Path could be largely done based on this game/template.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I have literally 100's of templates done, just over a 100 to still do.
> 
> I also have another section about various ways to create templates and the such by several publishers.   These are less organized as it deals with points and x pts = CR +1, and Y pts = CR 2 and etc......
> 
> Undead and aberrations have a lot of of these type of adjustments.




Yep, DEFINITELY would like a copy if yer willing.  I WAS putting together a similar list, but I stopped a LONG time ago, sadly.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> You'll be back.




Yep.  He cannot resist the Noom God.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meh. I never read the books. Just jump right in!




That's actually kinda how we started.  Made characters, figured out stuff as it went along.  When combat came, we looked on how to do that.  Bull Rush?  What the heck is that?  I don't know, something I saw in the combat section.  Read, read, read.  Okay, done.

Etc.


----------



## Bront

megamania said:
			
		

> I never got into the Simpsons but I really needed a comedy.  I got a few giggles and snorts out of it.  No hard laughter.
> 
> Spent a lot of time explaining things to the kids.  My son really couldn't understand how a bunch of crap could mutate a critter as it did.
> 
> To young to understand "suspension of disbelief".   Oh well.



I like the simpsons, and found the movie quite funny, as did most of the people I watched it with who don't follow them much.

I laughed when they jump Springfield Gourge, but only because it's a reference to an old episode from one of the first few seasons in which Bart and Homer argue about doing it on a skate board.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Yep, DEFINITELY would like a copy if yer willing.  I WAS putting together a similar list, but I stopped a LONG time ago, sadly.





ouchie!

Just discovered I skipped the Ravenloft Monster Book.   I just added another dozen templates to my "To Do" list.

So I'm back to over 100 to do.


----------



## megamania

Anything else happening here?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Anything else happening here?




Well, I've been awake and browsing EnWorld for about a half hour or so.  Just finally got to this thread.


----------



## megamania

seems kinda quiet every where on EN World.   Even 4e seems more docile as of late.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hive? 

Just got back from seeing I am Legend with the GF. It was the second time I've seen it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Dog Moon, when you get the chance can you check out my Angelic & Demonic Templates in the Creature Catalog Forums? I could use some of your advice.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Meh. I never read the books. Just jump right in!




That's what I did. My first experience with D&D was playing the game. Later I got the PHB. Started with only ONE set of dice. I told him the same thing; best way to learn is while playing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> That's actually kinda how we started.  Made characters, figured out stuff as it went along.  When combat came, we looked on how to do that.  Bull Rush?  What the heck is that?  I don't know, something I saw in the combat section.  Read, read, read.  Okay, done.
> 
> Etc.




DM made the pre-gens for our first 3e game. I played a halfling paladin who tried to intimidate someone (probably no ranks in the skill). My friend Bill played a cleric and another guy, James, played a sorcerer who pulled pranks on Bill's cleric, changing the cleric's armor various colors before settling on "rainbow" (not due to the cleric's sexual orientation, not at all.....   ).


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's what I did. My first experience with D&D was playing the game. Later I got the PHB. Started with only ONE set of dice. I told him the same thing; best way to learn is while playing.



I first started with 3E, I just skimmed the books over and I 'guided' a friend in his DMing of 3E maybe just a couple of days after I got the books.


----------



## Aurora

Just got done gaming; THAT was fun! Taking care of 2 kids while gaming is not fun though. I miss out on a lot, but luckily Korbin was pretty happy just hanging out in his swing and the gaming room is also the kids' playroom. (It is a 16x30 room.) So Kylee played and watched movies while we gamed. It worked out all right. Next weekend we won't be gaming cause dshai will be in St Louis, but we'll pick up the Sunday after.


----------



## megamania

Aurora said:
			
		

> Just got done gaming; THAT was fun! Taking care of 2 kids while gaming is not fun though. I miss out on a lot, but luckily Korbin was pretty happy just hanging out in his swing and the gaming room is also the kids' playroom. (It is a 16x30 room.) So Kylee played and watched movies while we gamed. It worked out all right. Next weekend we won't be gaming cause dshai will be in St Louis, but we'll pick up the Sunday after.





I so miss gaming......


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's what I did. My first experience with D&D was playing the game. Later I got the PHB. Started with only ONE set of dice. I told him the same thing; best way to learn is while playing.





My first game I was making up my human fighter and the GM asked for a Paralyzation save.  After going "Huh?"  I rolled a die and failed.  I continued making my fighter not reliezeing I was now a ghoul and chasing down my =ahem= teammates.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> I so miss gaming......




If it makes you feel better, I didn't game this weekend and next weekend, our gaming is gonna be cut short because we're going to be playing Twilight Imperium.


Okay, maybe that didn't make you feel better...

Actually, I probably shouldn't be saying this cause it'll make you feel bad.  Or hopefully, it'll encourage you to finish your AP.  And, uh, find some people who would like for you to run it for them!


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, what's up. Anyone here?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Dog Moon, when you get the chance can you check out my Angelic & Demonic Templates in the Creature Catalog Forums? I could use some of your advice.




Okay, I posted in both of them [CR is very difficult to judge, however, and while I enjoy making creatures, CRs I find to be difficult to accurately determine].  Out of curiosity though, can I ask why you would change those templates?


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey, what's up. Anyone here?




Me!  Me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me!

*raises hand and shakes vigorously*


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Me!  Me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me, me!
> 
> *raises hand and shakes vigorously*



 Hey Dog Moon. I'm not a teacher yet.

Well now. Just spent the first night in the new flat. Strange sleeping in new place. But it's now my place... I'm quite happy at the moment.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey Dog Moon. I'm not a teacher yet.
> 
> Well now. Just spent the first night in the new flat. Strange sleeping in new place. But it's now my place... I'm quite happy at the moment.




I know EXACTLY how you feel.  I think this is the fourth night in my new apartment, maybe the fifth.


----------



## Blackrat

Congrats on your new place too.

Now I just need to get internet access there anymore. And a couch. We haven't yet gotten a couch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hive?


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening hive?



Nothing much. I'm trying to pass time in work. 10 hours to go.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nothing much. I'm trying to pass time in work. 10 hours to go.



10 hours?   

Long day.


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 10 hours?
> 
> Long day.



Yeah. Normal for me. I just hope I had more freetime to do some shopping for our new home. There are lots of small things we still need to get and I just don't have enough time to go get them. And my GF just doesn't want to try to find all the technical stuff we need. Well at least she's shopping for all the rest.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow. Must be hectic.

Anyway, my eyes keep slamming shut, so I'm calling it a night. Later BR.


----------



## Blackrat

Nighty night Fru.


----------



## Horacio

Good morning, Hive!

Blackrat, are you there (as usual) ?


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> Good morning, Hive!
> 
> Blackrat, are you there (as usual) ?



Yep. I'm here (as usual). It's us europeans alone here again it seems  .


----------



## Horacio

We need more Europeans here!

Weekend was good? Mine was superb, I got my daughter back from her mother after Xmas holydays, I had missed her a lot.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I noticed that when I popped by here on saturday. Your ex lives far?

Mine was cool too. Got most my stuff in the new place now. Now it's just a matter of unpacking everything.

Though I left most of my gaming books in my parents place. I just don't have enough room for every WotC book + most of AEG, MGP and WW books.


----------



## Horacio

My ex lives at 150 km from here, not exactly far.

So, what books you have chosen to take with you? (it's an interestinf case of the classic "what books would you take  to a dessert island" problem  )


----------



## Blackrat

Well now. What I already took:
-Core D&D books + complete-series
-EBCS and a couple of other eberron books
-FRCS and City of Splendors
-D20 Modern, Future and Past
-Babylon 5 RPG
-Vampire the Masquerade
-Demon the Fallen
-Star Wars Saga Edition

I'm not sure, I think I packed some more but can't remember now what they were. But those should suffice for start now that I can start running a tabletop game again. It was summer when I last run a tabletop. With those I can pull almost anything.


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> I think I would like Finland then!
> 
> /horacio loves sauna



Hope you mean real sauna  . I know that mostly when people from more south talk about sauna they mean a room that is heated barely to 50 degrees celsius. When a finn talks about a sauna he means that it is heated at least to 65 degrees and preferably around 80. BTW ever checked wikipedia's entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauna ? It seems to tell quite well about finnish sauna traditions.


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hope you mean real sauna  . I know that mostly when people from more south talk about sauna they mean a room that is heated barely to 50 degrees celsius. When a finn talks about a sauna he means that it is heated at least to 65 degrees and preferably around 80. BTW ever checked wikipedia's entry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauna ? It seems to tell quite well about finnish sauna traditions.




It's almost impossible to find _true_ saunas ici, so I didn't mean _real_ saunas, only that thing that southerners call sauna


----------



## Blackrat

Oy, that's bad. Anyways, how was lunch? I quess you just came back from lunch. Mine was a disappointment. Didn't really have time to make anything at home so I ended up buying a TV-dinner from the grocery on the way work. Darn they are horrible. Reminds me of the fallout games "A television dinner. You're not sure, but it's definitely not edible. You're not quite sure if it ever was."


----------



## Horacio

Yes, I'd just come back from lunch. French _omelette au fromage_ with French fries, like most Mondays here. I always take lunch at local restaurant, because I have an hour for lunch time, and I work at 20 minutes from my home, no time to go there.

Local restaurant is the typical (over here) enterprise restaurant. Mostly bland food (Sodexo) but not too expensive (some 5€).


----------



## Blackrat

I have the obligation of being on the premises of the hospital the whole worktime so I usually prepare lunch beforehand at home and heat it at the microwave in our cafeteria but I overslept today and hadn't the time to make lunch. Yeah, they have meals for sale in the cafeteria too but they are usually almost as horrid as the TV-dinner so I decided against that long time ago (You know, hospital-food).


----------



## Horacio

TV-dinner are usually pretty horrible, yes.

I often say to myself that I should cook something good the evening and take it to work. But I never find the time and the motivation to do it, so I eat at the restaurant...

I like cooking, but for others. cooking for oneself isn't very motivating to me...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I too like cooking. I was actually thinking of studying to become a cook, but discarded it eventually. When something one enjoys becomes a work, it usually becomes boring too. So I rather cook for fun than for a job.

And now all this talk about food made me hungry again. Well at least I have a sturdy dinner waiting when I get home. GF promised to make something delisious.


----------



## Horacio

Awww, that's one of the good things about GFs...

When I go back home I take care of my daughter, helping her with homework, prepare dinner, put her in her bed... and then spend my evening watching TV, reading and surfing the net...

_/horacio is tired of being single _


----------



## Blackrat

I can imagine being a single-dad, you don't have much time even meeting ladies. A blessing and a curse at the same time to have a kid.


----------



## Horacio

The proble is not only meeting ladies, it's that most ladies doesn't want a complicated thing. Dating a single dad mean dating somebody who isn't free, who cannot get out to dnner or cinema anytime she wants, who passes his evenings at home while his daughter sleeps... 

Dating a dad means being able to accept his daughter, and for the last two years I haven't find a young lady wanting to do that (and before that, the two times I tried, after several months, it didn't work and I finished alone again and with a new emotionnal scar ).

Sigh...


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, pretty much the same as my brother put it. He was in the same situation. But he got lucky and met a nice single mom and now they moved together a few months ago. Don't drop hope. Maybe luck kicks in someday  .


----------



## Talislan

Afternoon Hiveminders...which generally means goodafternoon Horacio and BlackRat these days by the looks of things.

Just wanted to let you know there is another european out there, grinding out the day at work.

Guess as some of the other Forums are quieter people aren't on here as much. Either that or everyone made 'will work harder at work' new years resolutions.

Shaved my head at the weekend and now every abstract thought is cooled by the balmy British winter air. Life is cool once again.

T.


----------



## Blackrat

Talislan said:
			
		

> Afternoon Hiveminders...which generally means goodafternoon Horacio and BlackRat these days by the looks of things.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know there is another european out there, grinding out the day at work.
> 
> Guess as some of the other Forums are quieter people aren't on here as much. Either that or everyone made 'will work harder at work' new years resolutions.
> 
> Shaved my head at the weekend and now every abstract thought is cooled by the balmy British winter air. Life is cool once again.
> 
> T.



That reminds me, I need to shave my head again. My hair is already almost 2mm long. About seven years ago I had a long flowing hair that hung to the middle of my back. Then I just got bored of taking care of it and shaved it off. My former GF almost lost her sanity seeing me shaving it. I still remember the first time I walked out that day. The breeze felt so weird. Now I just shave it every two weeks.


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> That reminds me, I need to shave my head again. My hair is already almost 2mm long. About seven years ago I had a long flowing hair that hung to the middle of my back. Then I just got bored of taking care of it and shaved it off. My former GF almost lost her sanity seeing me shaving it. I still remember the first time I walked out that day. The breeze felt so weird. Now I just shave it every two weeks.




I don't shave my hair... yet. For now, I trimm it at 9mm, it' short and confortable, no combing needed, no drying after shower. But I don't feel ready to look at my skull on mirror... yet 

Good afternoon, Talislan !


----------



## Talislan

...eh...where did the afternoon go?

Seems getting on top of work for the new year is eating into my forum time (Dag-nam it!)  

oh well, hope someone comes to keep the hive company soon.

See ya later.

T.


----------



## Aeson

A friend IMed me last night. I guess right after I shut messenger down.  

How is everyone? 

After a break for the holidays we gamed last night. I also went to a LAN party on Saturday. Lots of gaming goodness this weekend.


----------



## Aeson

I forgot. Merry Christmas, Myc.


----------



## Goldmoon

All that talk of missing gaming makes me miss gaiming too. I havent played in a while. I had a slight falling out with some members of my group befors the Christmas Holidays. I have to wait awhile before finding a new group. (After the move) anyway..../waves  How is everyone?


----------



## Aeson

Are you going to Guam? You didn't say where you were moving. You just said something about a beach. 

I'm sure you'll find a new group.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Are you going to Guam? You didn't say where you were moving. You just said something about a beach.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find a new group.




 I am, and so is another of the Air Traffic Controllers here, which is cool because He's a great guy. I'm sure Ill find another group, it may just take some time. I'm pretty picky about my groups though.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Crap! After all those suggestions for the dual wand wielder, too...

Oh...hello...   

How goes all?

Sounds like fun Aeson...used to maintain my own gaming LAN for friends. It was always a hoot.

Picky about your gaming groups, Gm? Makes sense, I've seen a fair share of groups I'd just as soon nuke from orbit.


----------



## Aeson

That's good. A change in latitude and a change in attitude.   I guess by the time I have the free time and money to make a trip out that way you'll be in Guam.   Maybe when you come back if you come back.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's good. A change in latitude and a change in attitude.   I guess by the time I have the free time and money to make a trip out that way you'll be in Guam.   Maybe when you come back if you come back.




Well, I'm sure I'll make a few trips back to see family but I plan to go to Europe after Guam if I can


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Crap! After all those suggestions for the dual wand wielder, too...
> 
> Oh...hello...
> 
> How goes all?
> 
> Sounds like fun Aeson...used to maintain my own gaming LAN for friends. It was always a hoot.
> 
> Picky about your gaming groups, Gm? Makes sense, I've seen a fair share of groups I'd just as soon nuke from orbit.



I could have used two wands last night. I was alone and out numbered. Got 2 and seriously wounded a 3rd before I ran.   The LAN was fun. I didn't like lugging my PC all the way up to the house.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Crap! After all those suggestions for the dual wand wielder, too...
> 
> Oh...hello...
> 
> How goes all?
> 
> Sounds like fun Aeson...used to maintain my own gaming LAN for friends. It was always a hoot.
> 
> Picky about your gaming groups, Gm? Makes sense, I've seen a fair share of groups I'd just as soon nuke from orbit.





Yeah, they had some good intentions which just turned into a nightmare. Words were exchanged and I may have.....um......hit one of them........um.........hard.......anyway, that bridge went up in FLAMES.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure I'll make a few trips back to see family but I plan to go to Europe after Guam if I can



Why you hate America?   

I hope that works out for you. I've always wanted to see the world. If I got off my fat ass I probably could.  

I'm sure Myc is staying put. I guess I'll go see him.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, they had some good intentions which just turned into a nightmare. Words were exchanged and I may have.....um......hit one of them........um.........hard.......anyway, that bridge went up in FLAMES.




DOH!

They didn't try and set you up with a blind gaming date, did they?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, they had some good intentions which just turned into a nightmare. Words were exchanged and I may have.....um......hit one of them........um.........hard.......anyway, that bridge went up in FLAMES.



Hit?   Maybe I should rethink wanting to see you.   I know redheads are fiery but I'm sure you had a good reason.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> DOH!
> 
> They didn't try and set you up with a blind gaming date, did they?



I never met a blind gamer. I wonder what that's like.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I'm sure I'll make a few trips back to see family but I plan to go to Europe after Guam if I can




A friend of mine is over in Germany, as his fiance works with the embassy service and got transferred there. The ability to take day trips to other countries is really cool.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Why you hate America?
> 
> I hope that works out for you. I've always wanted to see the world. If I got off my fat ass I probably could.
> 
> I'm sure Myc is staying put. I guess I'll go see him.




I just want to see a lot of the world is all.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I never met a blind gamer. I wonder what that's like.




Goofball...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> DOH!
> 
> They didn't try and set you up with a blind gaming date, did they?




Actually, yeah they did. The went and found a lesbian who plays D&D and just assumed we'd be into each other. Then got offended when I asked them not to invite her back. That led to the whole blow up.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hit?   Maybe I should rethink wanting to see you.   I know redheads are fiery but I'm sure you had a good reason.




I like to think so.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I just want to see a lot of the world is all.



I don't blame you. You have the opportunity to do it so go for it.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Goofball...




I wouldnt have him any other way!


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Goofball...



How do you know my true name and why broadcast it to all of ENW?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually, yeah they did. The went and found a lesbian who plays D&D and just assumed we'd be into each other. Then got offended when I asked them not to invite her back. That led to the whole blow up.




Well meaning geeks really should understand statistical likelihoods better, but then that's why they are well meaning, and not wisely acting geeks.

Ah well, can't have everything.

Though, apparently, I need to tone down the Internet Detect Thoughts spell I use...I'm getting way too good at this...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like to think so.



I guess it was justified. I'm assuming no charges were filed.


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Actually, yeah they did. The went and found a lesbian who plays D&D and just assumed we'd be into each other. Then got offended when I asked them not to invite her back. That led to the whole blow up.



Wow. I'm not sure what I would have done in that  situation. 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wouldnt have him any other way!



Awe. You know how to make a man blush


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I wouldnt have him any other way!




Well, your responsibility then...don't forget to housebreak him and take him for walks...


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well meaning geeks really should understand statistical likelihoods better, but then that's why they are well meaning, and not wisely acting geeks.
> 
> Ah well, can't have everything.
> 
> Though, apparently, I need to tone down the Internet Detect Thoughts spell I use...I'm getting way too good at this...



Detect this.    

j/k


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, your responsibility then...don't forget to housebreak him and take him for walks...



Does that mean she gets to keep me?


----------



## Aeson

I'd like to thank you both. I've been going through a rough time and you've helped put a smile on my face.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well meaning geeks really should understand statistical likelihoods better, but then that's why they are well meaning, and not wisely acting geeks.
> 
> Ah well, can't have everything.
> 
> Though, apparently, I need to tone down the Internet Detect Thoughts spell I use...I'm getting way too good at this...




Yeah, that was a hell of a guess! I appreciated the thought but she wasnt really my type. I guess Bradley found her and took offense that I wasnt interested. We were discussing it and I was asked why I didnt like her. I started giving my (many) reasons and out of absolutely nowhere Bradley spouts this gem: "So it's not enough that you have to be a dyke, now you have to be a bitchy dyke." I responded by making his lip bleed and was thrown out of the DM's house. I refused to apologize and so that was the end of the gaming group. Bradley did apologize for the remark and said he was wrong but I still dont think I was wrong for hitting him and I won't apologize. I know I'm being stubborn but thats just my way I guess.

Aeson, Hes probably too embarassed at being floored by a woman to file any charges.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Does that mean she gets to keep me?




Do you come with papers and are you purebred?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank you both. I've been going through a rough time and you've helped put a smile on my face.




Well, I was casting Eponine's Uncontrollable Hideous Laughter but I guess it didnt work as well as I expected.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'd like to thank you both. I've been going through a rough time and you've helped put a smile on my face.




Glad to help.   

Yay, smiles. (Do any of us need to pretend we are muppets now, or something, and flail around wildly like Frank Oz snarfed Mt. Dew?)


----------



## Goldmoon

Hey guys, I'm going to go get some food. I'll be back later.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was a hell of a guess! I appreciated the thought but she wasnt really my type. I guess Bradley found her and took offense that I wasnt interested. We were discussing it and I was asked why I didnt like her. I started giving my (many) reasons and out of absolutely nowhere Bradley spouts this gem: "So it's not enough that you have to be a dyke, now you have to be a bitchy dyke." I responded by making his lip bleed and was thrown out of the DM's house. I refused to apologize and so that was the end of the gaming group. Bradley did apologize for the remark and said he was wrong but I still dont think I was wrong for hitting him and I won't apologize. I know I'm being stubborn but thats just my way I guess.
> 
> Aeson, Hes probably too embarassed at being floored by a woman to file any charges.



I would have hit him for that. I think you're right. I would be embarrassed also.



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Do you come with papers and are you purebred?



Are you a member of the Aryan Nation?    I am of pure breed. 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I was casting Eponine's Uncontrollable Hideous Laughter but I guess it didnt work as well as I expected.



It's working now.  



			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Glad to help.
> 
> Yay, smiles. (Do any of us need to pretend we are muppets now, or something, and flail around wildly like Frank Oz snarfed Mt. Dew?)



Only if you want to. Make sure to take pictures if you do.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was a hell of a guess! I appreciated the thought but she wasnt really my type. I guess Bradley found her and took offense that I wasnt interested. We were discussing it and I was asked why I didnt like her. I started giving my (many) reasons and out of absolutely nowhere Bradley spouts this gem: "So it's not enough that you have to be a dyke, now you have to be a bitchy dyke." I responded by making his lip bleed and was thrown out of the DM's house. I refused to apologize and so that was the end of the gaming group. Bradley did apologize for the remark and said he was wrong but I still dont think I was wrong for hitting him and I won't apologize. I know I'm being stubborn but thats just my way I guess.
> 
> Aeson, Hes probably too embarassed at being floored by a woman to file any charges.




Yeah, I _probably_ wouldn't have decked him under similar circumstances, but it was definitely an assinine thing to say, and designed to provoke. So...maybe a folding chair, the WWE shows that that is effective, and yet doesn't even bruise. 

Well, you are just going to have to make that dual wand wielder for a group in Guam. There must be exploditating!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I'm going to go get some food. I'll be back later.




Take care.

On that note, I've started thinking about food as well.

Time to forage...


----------



## Aeson

Where is this duel wand wielder suggestion you speak of?


----------



## Aeson

I guess if everyone else is going then too shall I.


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Where is this duel wand wielder suggestion you speak of?




Here!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214426


----------



## Goldmoon

I'm back and one step closer to letting out my inner fat-girl. Pizza is Yummy!


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yeah, I _probably_ wouldn't have decked him under similar circumstances, but it was definitely an assinine thing to say, and designed to provoke. So...maybe a folding chair, the WWE shows that that is effective, and yet doesn't even bruise.
> 
> Well, you are just going to have to make that dual wand wielder for a group in Guam. There must be exploditating!





Yeah, he's not usually like that, which is why it shocked me. Anyway, I have all the dual-wand weilder ideas in my head and its definately going to be my next character


----------



## Aeson

Nothing wrong with that. Pizza is yummy and should be enjoyed.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's not usually like that, which is why it shocked me. Anyway, I have all the dual-wand weilder ideas in my head and its definately going to be my next character



Maybe he had hoped for a chance with you. He was upset that it wouldn't happen.


----------



## Horacio

Good evening, Hive! How are you doing ? 

I've just finished a drawing for my blog, and human tetris : 





to illustrate a post about the Human Tetris video from Gameover project


----------



## Aeson

Nice.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Maybe he had hoped for a chance with you. He was upset that it wouldn't happen.




Yeah but you never made a snark comment about me.....I kid, I kid. Nothing but love for you Aeson!


----------



## Horacio

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nice.




Thanks!

I really love drawing in Order of the Stick style. I try to illustrate with my drawings every post that I do in my blog, and I try not to reuse drawings.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah but you never made a snark comment about me.....I kid, I kid. Nothing but love for you Aeson!



That's true. I guess that would be a difference between me and him.   I guess I haven't given up on that chance.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's true. I guess that would be a difference between me and him.




That, and he weighs about 225 and has a mullet.....


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> I really love drawing in Order of the Stick style. I try to illustrate with my drawings every post that I do in my blog, and I try not to reuse drawings.



It looks like OotS. That was the first thing I noticed.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> That, and he weighs about 225 and has a mullet.....



Who has a mullet these days?  Send him back to the 80s.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm back and one step closer to letting out my inner fat-girl. Pizza is Yummy!




Woot! Pizza good, curves better...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's not usually like that, which is why it shocked me. Anyway, I have all the dual-wand weilder ideas in my head and its definately going to be my next character




Such is the nature of foot in mouth syndrome...

Cool beans! You'll have to let us know how the high speed killitating goes.


----------



## Goldmoon

Oh, yeah, I'll definately keep in touch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Is the hive alive?


----------



## megamania

Only us undead here.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that. Pizza is yummy and should be enjoyed.





pizza............ it's what I had for dinner.

pepperoni and pepperoni and sausauge.   goooooooOOOOoooood!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Only us undead here.



One vampiric cat and a horde of brain lusting walking corpses.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> pizza............ it's what I had for dinner.
> 
> pepperoni and pepperoni and sausauge.   goooooooOOOOoooood!



Mmmmm.........pepperoni.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Mega?


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, they had some good intentions which just turned into a nightmare. Words were exchanged and I may have.....um......hit one of them........um.........hard.......anyway, that bridge went up in FLAMES.





and a bit of C-4 also.   ouch.    That was very presumptious of the others.  You'll find better friends and soon I'm sure.



oh look-


its Aeson and Warlock.......


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Whats happening Mega?




I'm suffering a bad case of BSittis.   Called in at work.


Took time to talk with wife and her mom about where we are with money and how to go about it.

Ate a LOT of pizza

Bought the newest Dungeon Tile

Dealt with my daughter's first blatant click attack at school.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and a bit of C-4 also.   ouch.








Mental note to self: 10 pounds of C4 might be a tad.....excessive.


----------



## megamania

Also working on finishing my Denizens of Darkness templates (Raven loft )

Doing the Vorlog now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Dealt with my daughter's first blatant click attack at school.



clicks. More clicks.  :\


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new place too.
> 
> Now I just need to get internet access there anymore. And a couch. We haven't yet gotten a couch.




Wow, those are exactly the two things I had to wait for here as well.  Internet came after two days, couch after three though, so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## megamania

Tremors!


The first movie was so stupid that it was funny.

It reminds me of a DnD game with first time players.  Goofy ideas... some work....some not so....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, those are exactly the two things I had to wait for here as well.  Internet came after two days, couch after three though, so it wasn't too bad.



Yup.Thats called getting your priorities in order. Internet first, couch second.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Tremors!
> 
> The first movie was so stupid that it was funny.



LOVE the movie. It's on my Top 10 list. Had enough of a following for 2 sequels *and* a prequel.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> clicks. More clicks.  :\




Yeah.  She's 12 and in in Jr High.  She is torn between the friendship of two childhood friends.  One is about 4 years behind mentally due to a rare brain damage condition and the other is looking to be miss perfect.

Since daughter is into hugs one decided to tell everyone she was ..... (rhymes with Pike) and we found out through a third party.  Wife took it harder than the kiddo.  She broke from my grasp and confronted the poor girl.   Surprisenly there to be no fallout from that.   I honestly expected a parent call or a harder day for my kiddo.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yep. I'm here (as usual). It's us europeans alone here again it seems  .




Dude, that's because you're on EnWorld between 3-7am here.  Us Americans are busy SLEEPING at that time.  Jeeez.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, those are exactly the two things I had to wait for here as well.  Internet came after two days, couch after three though, so it wasn't too bad.





Couches are awesome.  I sleep better on our couch than I do on my bed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Yeah.  She's 12 and in in Jr High.  She is torn between the friendship of two childhood friends.  One is about 4 years behind mentally due to a rare brain damage condition and the other is looking to be miss perfect.
> 
> Since daughter is into hugs one decided to tell everyone she was ..... (rhymes with Pike) and we found out through a third party.



Damn. Thats just *worng*. God forbid a child should be loving and caring. The other kid needs a wakeup call and needs their mouth washed out with soap.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> LOVE the movie. It's on my Top 10 list. Had enough of a following for 2 sequels *and* a prequel.





I didn't know there was a Prequel.



I don't know why....but if they make anymore I want to see Larry the Cableguy as the main actor.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dude, that's because you're on EnWorld between 3-7am here.  Us Americans are busy SLEEPING at that time.  Jeeez.



New Yorkers would be up earlier though.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Dude, that's because you're on EnWorld between 3-7am here.  Us Americans are busy SLEEPING at that time.  Jeeez.





I don't sleep.

It's the elf in me.  I go into a light trance for a few hours.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Damn. Thats just *worng*. God forbid a child should be loving and caring. The other kid needs a wakeup call and needs their mouth washed out with soap.





Essentially what the wife had to say to the one girl.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I didn't know there was a Prequel.
> 
> I don't know why....but if they make anymore I want to see Larry the Cableguy as the main actor.



Tremors 4: The Legend Begins.

There was talk about t a fifth, but it twiddled down to nothing. Its a shame the TV series failed.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Essentially what the wife had to say to the one girl.



Smart woman.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Tremors 4: The Legend Begins.
> 
> There was talk about t a fifth, but it twiddled down to nothing. Its a shame the TV series failed.





It was a TV show also?



Lordy I need to leave the cave and enter the 21st century......


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup.Thats called getting your priorities in order. Internet first, couch second.




Actually, I think we ended up calling both about the same time and took the earliest slots they had available.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I don't sleep.
> 
> It's the elf in me.  I go into a light trance for a few hours.



How is the reverie these days?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Smart woman.





Not in the middle of a basketball game!


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How is the reverie these days?




flag is at 1/2 mast


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, I think we ended up calling both about the same time and took the earliest slots they had available.



Still; priorities.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> LOVE the movie. It's on my Top 10 list. Had enough of a following for 2 sequels *and* a prequel.




Ug, don't know how you can stand to watch that.

I can tell we're very different in our choices of movies, Fru, as I've seen some of the posts where you put out what you enjoy and frequently, I cringe at what you enjoy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not in the middle of a basketball game!


----------



## megamania

the Vorlog is kinda neat.   The template answers the question of-

"If a vampire was beginning to turn you but is destroyed what becomes of you?"

+1 CR with a few powers and a few weaknesses.   Kinda neat.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

>




with all three parties involved and several parents around.

But it seems to have ended okay.

Reminds me of 10th grade and an incident there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ug, don't know how you can stand to watch that.
> 
> I can tell we're very different in our choices of movies, Fru, as I've seen some of the posts where you put out what you enjoy and frequently, I cringe at what you enjoy.



Everyone has their own tastes, I can respect that. My dad is an avid SciFi hater, and dislikes 'thinking' movies. My mom and I are the opposite.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> with all three parties involved and several parents around.
> 
> But it seems to have ended okay.
> 
> Reminds me of 10th grade and an incident there.



Okay; now I understand.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ug, don't know how you can stand to watch that.
> 
> I can tell we're very different in our choices of movies, Fru, as I've seen some of the posts where you put out what you enjoy and frequently, I cringe at what you enjoy.





and there are movies I like that would make both of you go "eh".

True Lies
Mortal Kombat
Species


and so on.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and there are movies I like that would make both of you go "eh".
> 
> True Lies
> Mortal Kombat
> Species
> 
> 
> and so on.....



American Pie 1-5. 
Cheaper by the Dozen 1 & 2
Caddyshack 1 & 2
Fantastic Four 1 & 2
Ghost Busters 1 & 2
Harry Potter 1-5
Highlander Anthology
Mummy/Mummy Returns/Scorpion King
Superman I - IV
Terminator 1 & 2
Tremors 1 - 4

and more.....all in my collection.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Only us undead here.





CLERIC!!!!!


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> and there are movies I like that would make both of you go "eh".
> 
> True Lies
> Mortal Kombat
> 
> 
> and so on.....




Hey, I LIKE those movies.


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> American Pie 1
> Ghost Busters 1 & 2
> Highlander Television Series
> Mummy
> 
> and more.....all in my collection.




I like these movies.  Don't actually like them enough to OWN though...


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> American Pie 1-5.
> Cheaper by the Dozen 1 & 2
> Caddyshack 1 & 2
> Fantastic Four 1 & 2
> Ghost Busters 1 & 2
> Harry Potter 1-5
> Highlander Anthology
> Mummy/Mummy Returns/Scorpion King
> *Superman I - IV*
> Terminator 1 & 2
> Tremors 1 - 4
> 
> and more.....all in my collection.




Superman..... III..... as in Richard Pryor Superman III.......


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm, should I list off a few movies from MY collection?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> CLERIC!!!!!








Yes?


----------



## Dog Moon

Hrm, must find nearest box with dvds inside...


----------



## megamania

sure.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes?





holy symbol is.... a rubber chicken?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hrm, should I list off a few movies from MY collection?



[sblock=Fru's DVD Collection]9 to 5: Sexist, Egotistical, Lying Hypocritical Bigot Edition
28 Days Later
40 Days & 40 Nights
Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls
Adventures of Milo & Otis
Aladdin
Aladdin 2
Aladdin 3
Alien Apocalypse
American Pie
American Pie 2
American Pie 3: American Wedding
American Pie 4: Band Camp
American Pie 5: The Naked Mile
Anaconda
Armageddon
Artificial Intelligence
Atlantis 1: The Lost Empire
Atlantis 2: Milo’s Return
Austin Powers 1: International Man of Mystery
Austin Powers 2: The Spy Who Shagged Me
Austin Powers 3: Goldmember
Back to the Future Trilogy (Full Screen)
Back to the Future Trilogy (Widescreen)
Bad Boys
Batman [1989]
Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker
Batman Beyond: Season 1
Batman Beyond: Season 2
Batman Beyond: Season 3
Batman Beyond: The Movie
Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman
Beastmaster
Beetlejuice
Beverly Hills Cop Trilogy
Bicentennial Man
Bill Cosby, Himself
Blade Runner HD
Blast from The Past
Blue Streak
Bone Collector
Boomerang
Brewster’s Millions
Bringing Down The House
Britney Spears: Live From Las Vegas
Cabin Boy
Caddyshack
Caddyshack II
Canadian Bacon
Cheaper By The Dozen 1
Cheaper By The Dozen 2
Cheech & Chong’s Corsican Brothers
Cheech & Chong 1: Up In Smoke
Cheech & Chong 2: Next Movie
Cheech & Chong 5: Still Smoking
Clockstoppers
Condor
Countdown to Armageddon
Cowboy Way
Craft
Crossroads
Cruel Intentions
Daredevil
Darkman I
Darkman II
Darkman III
Day After Tomorrow
Deep Blue Sea
Demolition Man
Disturbia
Down Periscope
Dragonslayer
Dune [1984]
Dungeons & Dragons
Dungeons & Dragons 2: Wrath of the Dragon God
Dusk Till Dawn
Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money
Dusk Till Dawn 3: The Hangman's Daughter
Eight Legged Freaks
Enemy Mine
Entrapment
Eraser
Ernest Goes To Camp
Ernest Goes To Jail
Ernest Saves Christmas
Ernest Scared Stupid
Escape from L.A.
Ever After
Evolution
Exorcist
Fantastic Four 1
Fantastic Four 1: Extended Edition
Fantastic Four 2
Femalien
Freeway
Frequency
Futurama: Volume 3
Galaxy Quest
Gargoyles: Season 1
Gargoyles: Season 2, Volume 1
Ghost Rider 
Ghostbusters Double Feature
Ghostbusters Double Feature Gift Set
Godzilla
Good Morning, Vietnam
Goonies
Grease
Great Outdoors
Hackers
Harry Potter 1
Harry Potter 2
Harry Potter 3
Harry Potter 4
Harry Potter 5: The Order of the Phoenix HD
Haunted Mansion
Her Best Friend’s Husband
Highlander 1 (Immortal Edition)
Highlander 2: Renegade Version
Highlander 3: The Final Dimension
Highlander: Season 1
Highlander: Season 2
Hollow Man
Homeward Bound 
How High
Hulk
I, Robot
Innerspace
Jaws (25th Anniversary Edition)
Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back
Jersey Girl
Joe Dirt
Journey To The Center Of Time
Jurassic Park: The Franchise Collection
Justice League Unlimited: Season One
Kangaroo Jack
King Kong
King Ralph
Kingdom of Heaven
Knight Rider: Season 1 
Knight Rider: Season 2
Last Action Hero
Last Flight Of Noah’s Ark
Last Starfighter
Legally Blonde
Lilo & Stitch
Little Mermaid
Little Shop of Horrors
Lost In Space
M*A*S*H
M*A*S*H: Season 1
M*A*S*H: Season 2
M*A*S*H: Season 3
M*A*S*H: Season 4
M*A*S*H: Season 5
M*A*S*H: Season 6
M*A*S*H: Season 7
M*A*S*H: Season 8
M*A*S*H: Season 9
M*A*S*H: Season 10
M*A*S*H: Season 11
M*A*S*H: Goodbye, Farewell & Amen
M*A*S*H: Martinis & Medicine Collection
Man Who Knew Too Much
Matchstick Men
Maverick
McHale’s Navy
Men In Black
Men In Black 2
Midnight Movies: House on Skull Mountain / Mephisto Waltz 
Mission To Mars
Moscow on the Hudson
The Mummy [1999]
The Mummy [1999] HD
The Mummy Returns [2001]
The Mummy Returns [2001] HD
Mystery Men
Narnia 1
Never Ending Story
Night of the Living Dead
Oliver & Company
Outer Limits: Time Travel & Infinity
Pirates of the Caribbean 2
Planes, Trains & Automobiles
Planet of the Apes [2001]
Pleasantville
Pocahontas
Princess Bride
Pulp Fiction
Quantum Leap: Pilot Episode Movie
Quantum Leap: Season 1
Quantum Leap: Season 2
Rat Race
Red Dwarf: Series 1
Red Dwarf: Series 2
Resident Evil
Resurrected
Rio Diablo
Rocketman
Rocky Horror Picture Show
Romancing the Stone
Roxanne
Ruthless People 
RV
Saving Silverman
Scorpion King
Scorpion King HD
Screaming Skull
Short Circuit
Shrek
Shrek 2
Simone
Six Days, Seven Nights
Skeleton Man
Sleepwalkers
Sleepy Hollow
Sliders: Seasons 1 & 2
Sliders: Season 3 
South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut
South Park: Season 1
Spaceballs
Spiderman
Spiderman 2
Spiderman 2.1
Spiderman: Ultimate Villain Showdown
Spiderman: Venom Saga
Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron
Star Trek - Deep Space Nine: Season 3
Star Trek I: The Motion Picture
Star Trek II: The Search For Spock
Star Trek III: The Wrath of Khan
Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
Star Wars Episode IV-VI Trilogy
Stargate
Stargate SG1: Season 1
Stargate SG1: Season 4
Starship Troopers
Stripes
Super Troopers
Superman I – IV: The Original Movie Anthology
Superman - The Animated Series: Season 1
Superman - The Animated Series: Season 2
Superman - The Animated Series: Season 3
Talladega Nights
Terminator
Terminator 2
Three Amigos
Time Cop
Time Machine [1960]
Time Machine [2002]
Titan A.E.
Tomb Raider 
Tomcats
Total Recall
Touched By Evil
Transformers [2007] HD
Tremors
Tremors 2: Aftershocks
Tremors 3: Return To Perfection
Tremors 4: The Legend Begins
Tron
Tuxedo
Twilight Zone: The Complete Series [2002]
Twister
Uncle Buck
Vampire In Brooklyn
Volcano
Wagons East!
Waterworld
Werewolf of Washington
Wild Wild West
Wing Commander
Xanadu
X-Men 1.5
X-Men Trilogy
Zorro: The Gay Blade[/sblock]
Thats everything.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> and there are movies I like that would make both of you go "eh".
> 
> True Lies
> Mortal Kombat
> Species
> 
> 
> and so on.....




I liked True Lies.

Never saw the other two.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> holy symbol is.... a rubber chicken?



Nope, this:


----------



## megamania

Movies I have that may surprise you-

last of the Mohegans

Smallville Seasons 1-6

A beautiful mind

James Bond (ALL)

Godzilla (Several)

Contact ( a favorite of mine actually)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> American Pie 1-5.
> Cheaper by the Dozen 1 & 2
> Caddyshack 1 & 2
> Fantastic Four 1 & 2
> Ghost Busters 1 & 2
> Harry Potter 1-5
> Highlander Anthology
> Mummy/Mummy Returns/Scorpion King
> Superman I - IV
> Terminator 1 & 2
> Tremors 1 - 4
> 
> and more.....all in my collection.




Out of those that's in my collection:

Fantastic Four 1 (haven't seen it yet; younger nephew loved it)
Harry Potter 1-5
Terminator 1-3 (didn't like 3 as much as it made the first 2 meaningless plot-wise)

In my collection not on the list:

Indy 1-3
Star Wars 1-6
Star Trek 1-8 (never did get a copy of Nemesis)
300
Firewall
Spaceballs
Mystery Men
Lethal Weapon 1-4
Monsters, Inc.
Ice Age
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (remake)
Shrek 1-3
Snakes on a Plane

Many more I don't have listed here.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> [sblock=Fru's DVD Collection]9 to 5: Sexist, Egotistical, Lying Hypocritical Bigot Edition
> 28 Days Later
> 40 Days & 40 Nights
> Ace Ventura: Pet Detective
> Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls
> Adventures of Milo & Otis
> Aladdin
> Aladdin 2
> Aladdin 3
> Alien Apocalypse
> American Pie
> American Pie 2
> American Pie 3: American Wedding
> American Pie 4: Band Camp
> American Pie 5: The Naked Mile
> Anaconda
> Armageddon
> Artificial Intelligence
> Atlantis 1: The Lost Empire
> Atlantis 2: Milo’s Return
> Austin Powers 1: International Man of Mystery
> Austin Powers 2: The Spy Who Shagged Me
> Austin Powers 3: Goldmember
> Back to the Future Trilogy (Full Screen)
> Back to the Future Trilogy (Widescreen)
> Bad Boys
> Batman [1989]
> Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker
> Batman Beyond: Season 1
> Batman Beyond: Season 2
> Batman Beyond: Season 3
> Batman Beyond: The Movie
> Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman
> Beastmaster
> Beetlejuice
> Beverly Hills Cop Trilogy
> Bicentennial Man
> Bill Cosby, Himself
> Blade Runner HD
> Blast from The Past
> Blue Streak
> Bone Collector
> Boomerang
> Brewster’s Millions
> Bringing Down The House
> Britney Spears: Live From Las Vegas
> Cabin Boy
> Caddyshack
> Caddyshack II
> Canadian Bacon
> Cheaper By The Dozen 1
> Cheaper By The Dozen 2
> Cheech & Chong’s Corsican Brothers
> Cheech & Chong 1: Up In Smoke
> Cheech & Chong 2: Next Movie
> Cheech & Chong 5: Still Smoking
> Clockstoppers
> Condor
> Countdown to Armageddon
> Cowboy Way
> Craft
> Crossroads
> Cruel Intentions
> Daredevil
> Darkman I
> Darkman II
> Darkman III
> Day After Tomorrow
> Deep Blue Sea
> Demolition Man
> Disturbia
> Down Periscope
> Dragonslayer
> Dune [1984]
> Dungeons & Dragons
> Dungeons & Dragons 2: Wrath of the Dragon God
> Dusk Till Dawn
> Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money
> Dusk Till Dawn 3: The Hangman's Daughter
> Eight Legged Freaks
> Enemy Mine
> Entrapment
> Eraser
> Ernest Goes To Camp
> Ernest Goes To Jail
> Ernest Saves Christmas
> Ernest Scared Stupid
> Escape from L.A.
> Ever After
> Evolution
> Exorcist
> Fantastic Four 1
> Fantastic Four 1: Extended Edition
> Fantastic Four 2
> Femalien
> Freeway
> Frequency
> Futurama: Volume 3
> Galaxy Quest
> Gargoyles: Season 1
> Gargoyles: Season 2, Volume 1
> Ghost Rider
> Ghostbusters Double Feature
> Ghostbusters Double Feature Gift Set
> Godzilla
> Good Morning, Vietnam
> Goonies
> Grease
> Great Outdoors
> Hackers
> Harry Potter 1
> Harry Potter 2
> Harry Potter 3
> Harry Potter 4
> Harry Potter 5: The Order of the Phoenix HD
> Haunted Mansion
> Her Best Friend’s Husband
> Highlander 1 (Immortal Edition)
> Highlander 2: Renegade Version
> Highlander 3: The Final Dimension
> Highlander: Season 1
> Highlander: Season 2
> Hollow Man
> Homeward Bound
> How High
> Hulk
> I, Robot
> Innerspace
> Jaws (25th Anniversary Edition)
> Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back
> Jersey Girl
> Joe Dirt
> Journey To The Center Of Time
> Jurassic Park: The Franchise Collection
> Justice League Unlimited: Season One
> Kangaroo Jack
> King Kong
> King Ralph
> Kingdom of Heaven
> Knight Rider: Season 1
> Knight Rider: Season 2
> Last Action Hero
> Last Flight Of Noah’s Ark
> Last Starfighter
> Legally Blonde
> Lilo & Stitch
> Little Mermaid
> Little Shop of Horrors
> Lost In Space
> M*A*S*H
> M*A*S*H: Season 1
> M*A*S*H: Season 2
> M*A*S*H: Season 3
> M*A*S*H: Season 4
> M*A*S*H: Season 5
> M*A*S*H: Season 6
> M*A*S*H: Season 7
> M*A*S*H: Season 8
> M*A*S*H: Season 9
> M*A*S*H: Season 10
> M*A*S*H: Season 11
> M*A*S*H: Goodbye, Farewell & Amen
> M*A*S*H: Martinis & Medicine Collection
> Man Who Knew Too Much
> Matchstick Men
> Maverick
> McHale’s Navy
> Men In Black
> Men In Black 2
> Midnight Movies: House on Skull Mountain / Mephisto Waltz
> Mission To Mars
> Moscow on the Hudson
> The Mummy [1999]
> The Mummy [1999] HD
> The Mummy Returns [2001]
> The Mummy Returns [2001] HD
> Mystery Men
> Narnia 1
> Never Ending Story
> Night of the Living Dead
> Oliver & Company
> Outer Limits: Time Travel & Infinity
> Pirates of the Caribbean 2
> Planes, Trains & Automobiles
> Planet of the Apes [2001]
> Pleasantville
> Pocahontas
> Princess Bride
> Pulp Fiction
> Quantum Leap: Pilot Episode Movie
> Quantum Leap: Season 1
> Quantum Leap: Season 2
> Rat Race
> Red Dwarf: Series 1
> Red Dwarf: Series 2
> Resident Evil
> Resurrected
> Rio Diablo
> Rocketman
> Rocky Horror Picture Show
> Romancing the Stone
> Roxanne
> Ruthless People
> RV
> Saving Silverman
> Scorpion King
> Scorpion King HD
> Screaming Skull
> Short Circuit
> Shrek
> Shrek 2
> Simone
> Six Days, Seven Nights
> Skeleton Man
> Sleepwalkers
> Sleepy Hollow
> Sliders: Seasons 1 & 2
> Sliders: Season 3
> South Park: Bigger, Longer & Uncut
> South Park: Season 1
> Spaceballs
> Spiderman
> Spiderman 2
> Spiderman 2.1
> Spiderman: Ultimate Villain Showdown
> Spiderman: Venom Saga
> Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron
> Star Trek - Deep Space Nine: Season 3
> Star Trek I: The Motion Picture
> Star Trek II: The Search For Spock
> Star Trek III: The Wrath of Khan
> Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home
> Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
> Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones
> Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith
> Star Wars Episode IV-VI Trilogy
> Stargate
> Stargate SG1: Season 1
> Stargate SG1: Season 4
> Starship Troopers
> Stripes
> Super Troopers
> Superman I – IV: The Original Movie Anthology
> Superman - The Animated Series: Season 1
> Superman - The Animated Series: Season 2
> Superman - The Animated Series: Season 3
> Talladega Nights
> Terminator
> Terminator 2
> Three Amigos
> Time Cop
> Time Machine [1960]
> Time Machine [2002]
> Titan A.E.
> Tomb Raider
> Tomcats
> Total Recall
> Touched By Evil
> Transformers [2007] HD
> Tremors
> Tremors 2: Aftershocks
> Tremors 3: Return To Perfection
> Tremors 4: The Legend Begins
> Tron
> Tuxedo
> Twilight Zone: The Complete Series [2002]
> Twister
> Uncle Buck
> Vampire In Brooklyn
> Volcano
> Wagons East!
> Waterworld
> Werewolf of Washington
> Wild Wild West
> Wing Commander
> Xanadu
> X-Men 1.5
> X-Men Trilogy
> Zorro: The Gay Blade[/sblock]
> Thats everything.




The scary thing of your list..... I have many of these and I have many many many more....


suddenly a light goes on.... maybe i'm losing my house because of the expanding movie collection....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yes?




 

I seriously doubt he's got experience with _un_dead....


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I liked True Lies.
> 
> Never saw the other two.





low on plot but full of eye candy for (then) incredible combat stunts and of course amble puppys with a sci-fi / horror twist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I know for a fact I've spent about as much if not more on my DnD/D20/OGL book collection. $500 of which sunk on only 3-4 books.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Out of those that's in my collection:
> 
> Fantastic Four 1 (haven't seen it yet; younger nephew loved it)
> Harry Potter 1-5
> Terminator 1-3 (didn't like 3 as much as it made the first 2 meaningless plot-wise)
> 
> In my collection not on the list:
> 
> Indy 1-3
> Star Wars 1-6
> Star Trek 1-8 (never did get a copy of Nemesis)
> 300
> Firewall
> Spaceballs
> Mystery Men
> Lethal Weapon 1-4
> Monsters, Inc.
> Ice Age
> Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (remake)
> Shrek 1-3
> Snakes on a Plane
> 
> Many more I don't have listed here.




Got most of these also.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I know for a fact I've spent about as much if not more on my DnD/D20/OGL book collection. $500 of which sunk on only 3-4 books.





HOLY #@$%^&!!!!!

Ptolus and World's Largest Dungeon, Shackled City....combined price of about 175.   What did you buy for several books that were each over a 100?!?!


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt he's got experience with _un_dead....





Drunken Master?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt he's got experience with _un_dead....



I think he tangled with the werewolf of washington. Does that count?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> HOLY #@$%^&!!!!!
> 
> Ptolus and World's Largest Dungeon, Shackled City....combined price of about 175.   What did you buy for several books that were each over a 100?!?!



Definetely Ptolus. Also A Game of Thrones DLE, Shackled City Hardcover, City of Brass, Monte Cook's World of Darkness, Arcana Evolved.

Combined cost though, thats what I meant.


----------



## megamania

OH! OH! OH!


NEW GAME!


Name a famous actor and his/her part with the correct prestige Class with it.


Arnold = War Hulk
John Belushi= Drunken Master (?)
Skywalker= Kensai Warrior
Indiania Jones = Extreme Explorer or House Sivis Relic Collector (forget proper name)


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Got most of these also.




No wonder why you're always broke....   

<--is in same broke-ness mode too


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Definetely Ptolus. Also A Game of Thrones DLE, Shackled City Hardcover, City of Brass, Monte Cook's World of Darkness, Arcana Evolved.
> 
> Combined cost though, thats what I meant.




Ouch.


But at the average cost of 25 dollars (figuring in discounts, promos, sales etc...) per book of 3.0 / 3.5 multiplied by the 100+ books I have.......

Then there is the figures.  DDM alone I have over 5000 and metal / plastic I have another 1000+......   Toys I use in DnD......

I need a third job.   Now I'm almost glad 4e is coming.  I won't spend nearly as much now....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> OH! OH! OH!
> 
> NEW GAME!
> 
> Name a famous actor and his/her part with the correct prestige Class with it.
> 
> Arnold = War Hulk
> John Belushi= Drunken Master (?)
> Skywalker= Kensai Warrior
> Indiania Jones = Extreme Explorer or House Sivis Relic Collector (forget proper name)



Jackie Chan = Monk
Chuck Norris = Paragon Human Fighter/Monk


----------



## megamania

At least 1/2 of the movies I bought on discount however.   I love Wal-mart's 5.88 bin


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think he tangled with the werewolf of washington. Does that count?




I don't think werewolves are considered "undead".... "Lycantropes" maybe but I doubt undead....


Haven't seen much MASH so can't swear to knowing if he tangles with "the werewolf of washington" or not...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> 
> 
> But at the average cost of 25 dollars (figuring in discounts, promos, sales etc...) per book of 3.0 / 3.5 multiplied by the 100+ books I have.......
> 
> Then there is the figures.  DDM alone I have over 5000 and metal / plastic I have another 1000+......   Toys I use in DnD......
> 
> I need a third job.   Now I'm almost glad 4e is coming.  I won't spend nearly as much now....





Operative word being "now".....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Ouch.
> 
> 
> But at the average cost of 25 dollars (figuring in discounts, promos, sales etc...) per book of 3.0 / 3.5 multiplied by the 100+ books I have.......
> 
> Then there is the figures.  DDM alone I have over 5000 and metal / plastic I have another 1000+......   Toys I use in DnD......
> 
> I need a third job.   Now I'm almost glad 4e is coming.  I won't spend nearly as much now....



What I'm thinking of doing is buying Minis only from now on, and using it as a sorce of revenue. Those rares could come in handy to buy the books.

Otherwise, I'm mostly a book and movie man.


----------



## megamania

I'm trying to think of what Alan Alda has done and all I can think of are three things about him-

M*A*S*H

Strong polital views

vacationed in Vermont every so often


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> At least 1/2 of the movies I bought on discount however.   I love Wal-mart's 5.88 bin




It's a $5 bin at the Wal-Mart here. How I got "Total Recall" and a few others. Mostly I get them when they first come out or see if our local used bookstore has it available. That's how I got the 2nd and 3rd seasons of JAG.... Only got them for $25 instead of near $50 new....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't think werewolves are considered "undead".... "Lycantropes" maybe but I doubt undead....
> 
> Haven't seen much MASH so can't swear to knowing if he tangles with "the werewolf of washington" or not...



I was kidding anyway. Alan alda was in The Mephisto Waltz, which isn't an undead themed movie, just one of those soul swapping movies. Thats the closest he comes, I believe.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What I'm thinking of doing is buying Minis only from now on, and using it as a sorce of revenue. Those rares could come in handy to buy the books.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm mostly a book and movie man.





Ditto here.   With Adv Beastry and Templates coming there really isn't anything I'm looking to get now.  And without a game group, I don't feel a great deal of pressure / hurry to buy minis either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I was kidding anyway. Alan alda was in The Mephisto Waltz, which isn't an undead themed movie, just one of those soul swapping movies. Thats the closest he comes, I believe.




 

Haven't heard of that one nor have I seen it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Ditto here.   With Adv Beastry and Templates coming there really isn't anything I'm looking to get now.  And without a game group, I don't feel a great deal of pressure / hurry to buy minis either.




Haven't bought any minis in months now. All they do is sit around the house and my room and some get batted around by the cats.


----------



## megamania

I enjoy the movies but when balanced with money I'm finding myself asking.....  Is this movie worth buying now for 20-24 dollars or can I wait two years for 9.99 or 5 years for 5.88?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm trying to think of what Alan Alda has done and all I can think of are three things about him-
> 
> M*A*S*H
> 
> Strong polital views
> 
> vacationed in Vermont every so often




[sblock=Alan Alda's Acting Credentials (from IMDB)]Nothing But the Truth (2008) (post-production) .... Alan Burnside
Diminished Capacity (2008) (post-production) .... Rollie Zerbs
Resurrecting the Champ (2007) .... Ralph Metz
"The West Wing" .... Senator Arnold Vinick (22 episodes, 2004-2006)
    - Tomorrow (2006) TV episode .... Senator Arnold Vinick
    - Institutional Memory (2006) TV episode (credit only) .... Senator Arnold Vinick
    - The Last Hurrah (2006) TV episode .... Senator Arnold Vinick
    - Requiem (2006) TV episode (credit only) .... Senator Arnold Vinick
    - Election Day: Pt. 2 (2006) TV episode .... Senator Arnold Vinick
      (17 more)
The Aviator (2004) .... Senator Ralph Owen Brewster
... aka Aviator (Germany) 
The Killing Yard (2001) (TV) .... Ernie Goodman
Club Land (2001) (TV) .... Willie Walters
What Women Want (2000) .... Dan Wanamaker
"ER" .... Dr. Gabriel Lawrence (5 episodes, 1999)
    - Humpty Dumpty (1999) TV episode .... Dr. Gabriel Lawrence
    - The Peace of Wild Things (1999) TV episode .... Dr. Gabriel Lawrence
    - Truth & Consequences (1999) TV episode .... Dr. Gabriel Lawrence
    - Sins of the Fathers (1999) TV episode .... Dr. Gabriel Lawrence
    - Greene with Envy (1999) TV episode .... Dr. Gabriel Lawrence
The Object of My Affection (1998) .... Sidney Miller
Mad City (1997) .... Kevin Hollander
Murder at 1600 (1997) .... National Security Advisor Alvin Jordan
Everyone Says I Love You (1996) .... Bob Dandridge
Flirting with Disaster (1996) .... Richard Schlichting
Jake's Women (1996) (TV) .... Jake
... aka Neil Simon's Jake's Women (Australia) (Canada: English title) 
Canadian Bacon (1995) .... U.S. President
White Mile (1994) (TV) .... Dan Cutler
And the Band Played On (1993) (TV) .... Dr. Robert Gallo
Manhattan Murder Mystery (1993) .... Ted
Whispers in the Dark (1992) .... Leo Green
Betsy's Wedding (1990) .... Eddie Hopper
Crimes and Misdemeanors (1989) .... Lester
A New Life (1988) .... Steve
Sweet Liberty (1986) .... Michael Burgess
"The Four Seasons" .... Jack Burroughs (1 episode, 1984)
    - Pilot (1984) TV episode .... Jack Burroughs
"M*A*S*H" .... Capt. Benjamin Franklin "Hawkeye" Pierce / ... (250 episodes, 1972-1983)
    - Goodbye, Farewell, and Amen (1983) TV episode .... Capt. Benjamin Franklin 'Hawkeye' Pierce
    - As Time Goes By (1983) TV episode .... Capt. Benjamin Franklin "Hawkeye" Pierce
    - Give and Take (1983) TV episode .... Capt. Benjamin Franklin "Hawkeye" Pierce
    - Friends and Enemies (1983) TV episode .... Capt. Benjamin Franklin "Hawkeye" Pierce
    - Say No More (1983) TV episode .... Capt. Benjamin Franklin 'Hawkeye' Pierce
      (245 more)
The Four Seasons (1981) .... Jack Burroughs
The Seduction of Joe Tynan (1979) .... Joe Tynan
California Suite (1978) .... Visitors from New York - Bill Warren
... aka Neil Simon's California Suite 
Same Time, Next Year (1978) .... George Peters
Kill Me If You Can (1977) (TV) .... Caryl W. Chessman
... aka The Caryl Chessman Story (USA) 
Annie and the Hoods (1974) (TV) 
6 Rms Riv Vu (1974) (TV) .... Paul Friedman
Free to Be... You & Me (1974) (TV) (voice) .... Various Characters
Isn't It Shocking? (1973) (TV) .... Sheriff Dan Barnes
Playmates (1972) (TV) .... Marshall Barnett
To Kill a Clown (1972) .... Maj. Evelyn Ritchie
The Glass House (1972) (TV) .... Jonathon Paige
... aka Truman Capote's the Glass House 
The Mephisto Waltz (1971) .... Myles Clarkson
"Story Theatre" (1971) TV series 
The Moonshine War (1970) .... John W. (Son) Martin
Jenny (1970) .... Delano
The Extraordinary Seaman (1969) .... Lt. (j.g.) Morton Krim
Paper Lion (1968) .... George Plimpton
"Premiere" .... Frank St. John (1 episode, 1968)
    - Higher and Higher (1968) TV episode .... Frank St. John
"Coronet Blue" .... Clay (1 episode, 1967)
    - Six Months to Mars (1967) TV episode .... Clay
Where's Everett (1966) (TV) .... Arnold Barker
"The Trials of O'Brien" .... Nick Staphos (1 episode, 1965)
    - Picture Me a Murder (1965) TV episode .... Nick Staphos
"East Side/West Side" .... Freddie Wilcox (1 episode, 1963)
    - The Sinner (1963) TV episode .... Freddie Wilcox
Gone Are the Days! (1963) .... Charlie Cotchipee
... aka Purlie Victorious 
... aka The Man from C.O.T.T.O.N. (USA: reissue title) 
"Route 66" .... Dr. Glazer (1 episode, 1963)
    - Soda Pop and Paper Flags (1963) TV episode .... Dr. Glazer
"The Nurses" .... Dr. John Griffin (2 episodes, 1963)
... aka The Doctors and the Nurses (USA: new title) 
    - Night Sounds (1963) TV episode .... Dr. John Griffin
    - Many a Sullivan (1963) TV episode .... Dr. John Griffin
"Naked City" .... Poet (1 episode, 1962)
    - Hold for Gloria Christmas (1962) TV episode .... Poet
"The Phil Silvers Show" .... Carlyle Thompson III (1 episode, 1958)
... aka Sergeant Bilko (syndication title) 
... aka Sgt. Bilko (Australia: DVD title) 
... aka The Phil Silvers Show: You'll Never Get Rich 
... aka You'll Never Get Rich (USA: first episodes title) 
    - Bilko the Art Lover (1958) TV episode .... Carlyle Thompson III
"Secret File, U.S.A." (1955) TV series (unknown episodes)[/sblock]

Hope that helps.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Haven't bought any minis in months now. All they do is sit around the house and my room and some get batted around by the cats.





But think about how happy you make them   



I bet they like the wererats


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Haven't heard of that one nor have I seen it.



Rent it if you are into those kinds of movies. You might like it.

If you've seen The Skeleton Key, then you'll know what you're getting into with The Mephisto Waltz.


----------



## megamania

I knew he was in a lot of movies but I had no idea!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I bet they like the wererats



 Don't you mean the catfolk?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I knew he was in a lot of movies but I had no idea!



Yeah, quite extensive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Superman..... III..... as in Richard Pryor Superman III.......



Yup. One of my faves as well. I watch it the most out of all 4.


----------



## megamania

One is good

Two I would like to see a remake with today's CGI

three......   sigh

four.....   not sure if I would buy in the 5.88 bin......


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't you mean the catfolk?





If he likes to play with other cats.  Mine like mice....er ratmen....errrr  lycanthrope micemen skavens........   you know what I mean


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> One is good
> 
> Two I would like to see a remake with today's CGI
> 
> three......   sigh
> 
> four.....   not sure if I would buy in the 5.88 bin......



I got all 4 as a box set for $20.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> If he likes to play with other cats.  Mine like mice....er ratmen....errrr  lycanthrope micemen skavens........   you know what I mean



cat on cat action?   

Maybe....nah....its just nasty pool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> But think about how happy you make them
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they like the wererats




Those I don't have many of. Gave several to a friend for his b-day who was DMing a game that involved wererats.

It's usually what moves after that first swat. I know one was the executioner figure.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> cat on cat action?
> 
> Maybe....nah....its just nasty pool.




Fru is in to cat pr0n?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I got all 4 as a box set for $20.





excellent.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> cat on cat action?
> 
> Maybe....nah....its just nasty pool.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Those I don't have many of. Gave several to a friend for his b-day who was DMing a game that involved wererats.
> 
> It's usually what moves after that first swat. I know one was the executioner figure.





The Abyssal Maw should bounce / roll well enough.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Fru is in to cat pr0n?



NOt quite. But for serious, you don't want to know what I'm into as much as you don't want me to know what you are into.


----------



## megamania

don't tempt me..... I'm fairly normal and don't embarrass easily.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> excellent.



I'd like to think so.


----------



## megamania

Beginning Zombie Lord now......


seems like every third template I enter conjures up a story or at least a good encounter or NPC.....

That's what I like most about 3e.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Beginning Zombie Lord now......



Great Template IMO, one of my faves.


Whoops, meant the Dread Zombie


----------



## Angel Tarragon

150" Plasma TV   

    

Wish I could afford one.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

We're moving!  From Hawaii to Indy!!

Just had to get that off my chest.  I feel better now.  OK, not.

We're moving!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'm going to need a new avatar.

Anyone got a pic of a penguin with a scarf wrapped 'round his neck?  'Cause the mid-west is *cold* in winter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> We're moving!  From Hawaii to Indy!!
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest.  I feel better now.  OK, not.
> 
> We're moving!



Nutsy Fagin. Wish I could get the close to GenCon State. Wouldn't have to pay so much to go. 

Congrats though.


----------



## megamania

Oh wow!

Big change.


When does this happen?


Family okay with it?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Yes, that's one thing to look forward to after the move.  GenCon!  That, and we have a lot of family who will be within a 20-minute drive.  Sure beats having to shell out $4200 for airfare and sit on a plane for anywhere from 9 to 14 hours at a time to get to see your loved ones.  And we'll finally be able to live in a home that we own.  

'Course, it all means we also have to leave our beach house.  And the church that we love so much, and our "ohana" here.

Yup, mix of sad and happy.  These have been good years here for us.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I'm going to need a new avatar.
> 
> Anyone got a pic of a penguin with a scarf wrapped 'round his neck?  'Cause the mid-west is *cold* in winter.



Hope these help.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

We move the end of the month.  Husband and I are sad/happy.  Kids are happy, but what do little kids know, eh?  They may very well really miss Hawaii after we move, but right now they're all about the piano and the bell tower in the church house that we own.  And have to renovate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> 'Course, it all means we also have to leave our beach house.  And the church that we love so much, and our "ohana" here.
> 
> Yup, mix of sad and happy.  These have been good years here for us.



It is hard toleave family behind. Good luck with the move.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Thanks, Frukathka.  I'll remember those toward the end of the month.  I'll wait until we actually move before switching 'em out.


----------



## megamania

Want to move to Vermont and I'll take your home on the island?


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hope these help.





Willy!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

And, yeah, so I'll be super interested to hear how your septic tank issues turn out, megamania.  I have no idea what we have at our place in Indiana.  Probably same as what you have and it's probably archaic as all get out.  You'll have to post what your septic repairs end up costing you, along with the process.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

megamania said:
			
		

> Want to move to Vermont and I'll take your home on the island?



Heh.  If we actually _owned_ the house we live in here in Hawaii that might be feasible.  As it is, we're renters.  Just didn't have that spare $1.2 mil in our bank account to be able to afford the mortgage.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Willy!



Willy?


----------



## megamania

Welp... Time to go.  Feet are cold and my throat is feelin' swollen.  Need to go upstairs where there is some heat.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Bye!  Go warm up!  Cold = sick.


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Willy?





I do believe that is a stuffed animal of Willy a penquin cartoon character.  He loves his fish.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Welp... Time to go.  Feet are cold and my throat is feelin' swollen.  Need to go upstairs where there is some heat.



Later Mega!

I'm headin out too. Later hive.


----------



## megamania

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Bye!  Go warm up!  Cold = sick.





yup yup.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> I do believe that is a stuffed animal of Willy a penquin cartoon character.  He loves his fish.



Oh. Didn't even know.


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> Beginning Zombie Lord now.......




Oooo, gives all Zombies Swampwalk and S: Regenerate.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> We're moving!  From Hawaii to Indy!!
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest.  I feel better now.  OK, not.
> 
> We're moving!




Waaaait, you have time for the HIVE, but you don't have time for a certain Temple of Elemental Evil?  Hrm....


----------



## Dog Moon

I'll post my movies in a delayed conversation when I start unpacking them...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Waaaait, you have time for the HIVE, but you don't have time for a certain Temple of Elemental Evil?  Hrm....



Ayup.    

Are you guys dead yet, or just Shoon's wacky monk?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Bad Boys
> Pulp Fiction
> South Park: Season 1




This is what you have that I also have.



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> Dune [1984]
> Futurama: Volume 3
> Hackers
> Highlander: Season 1
> Highlander: Season 2
> I, Robot
> The Mummy [1999]
> Narnia 1
> Pirates of the Caribbean 2
> Princess Bride
> Resident Evil
> Spaceballs
> Starship Troopers
> Total Recall




This is what you own that I either kinda want or will perhaps purchase if I ever find them cheap enough.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Ayup.
> 
> Are you guys dead yet, or just Shoon's wacky monk?




Hey, his monk could have survived at -9 or something like that!

Actually, I think we're headed back down the tunnel... Zirat will be leading, but apparently, it was suggested that Deren follow.  Unfortunately, one thing that I've noticed, while Halflings make excellent thieves, the fact that they cannot see in the dark is annoying.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I know Dire Lemming here in real life--I've DMed him before.  And I positively love Rhun to death, both as a DM/player and as a fellow internet junkie, and the rest of everyone else I played with was great, too.

But I'm sorry, RttoEE--and its original counterpart, ToEE--they both suck big time.  I was super hot to play 'em both but once I did, I really didn't find a lot to like about the dungeon-crawl-back-to-Hommlet-lather-rinse-repeat nature of the adventure.  And that's not a knock on Rhun's DMing at all.  He's a great DM, I know that from seeing him DM other stuff.  It's just the module.  Iconic and all that, but bored me to tears.

God bless Rhun.  I hope he and you all get to something more interesting in that campaign, and soon.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Then again, I DMed Ro7P and thought that it was horrible, too.

You probably ought to take my opinion with a large grain of salt!


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I've always wanted to play one or the other and for a short time, I was actually playing both, but the RttToEE ended up falling apart cause of the DM.  Was cool though since we were evil and attempting to infiltrate the Temple, so it was a completely different feel.

Our group has had Return run by almost every single DM and it has never gone well.  Actually, most of the time, we have trouble just getting past that danged Dragon in the moathouse.  Why the next DM didn't remove him, I don't know, or the third...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hive style, I'm bidding you 'uns a good night.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Hive style, I'm bidding you 'uns a good night.




Night.  Hope ta see ya return.


----------



## Blackrat

I have arrived to take 'Bacon's place


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I have arrived to take 'Bacon's place




Convenient for me.  And when I'm gone, Horacio will take MY place.


----------



## Blackrat

Fru!!! You somewhere?!!! I have news for you...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3980291


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Fru!!! You somewhere?!!! I have news for you...



It seems he's sleepin, hope he spots this.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Convenient for me.  And when I'm gone, Horacio will take MY place.



I do hope he comes here. I like the guy. Oh, I like you too  .


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It seems he's sleepin, hope he spots this.




Yeah, he left a while back.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I do hope he comes here. I like the guy. Oh, I like you too  .




Thanks.  I like being liked.  I like you too.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey that's normal. Everybody likes me. Except a few of my ex's  .


----------



## Blackrat

So Horacio. You gonna show up?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It seems he's sleepin, hope he spots this.



replied!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It seems he's sleepin, hope he spots this.



Was watching a couple of movies; The Rocketeer & Madea's Family Reunion.


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Was watching a couple of movies; The Rocketeer & Madea's Family Reunion.



The Rocketeer sounds interesting. How was it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The Rocketeer sounds interesting. How was it?



Awesome. Set in the early 30s and definetely pulpy.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I read the synopsis on IMDB. Sounds fun, maybe I'll rent it if I find it.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive!

Today I'm at home, I called ill. I have a _gastroenteritis_ (how could say that in English). I mean, my tummy hurts a lot, I vomit every hour and I feel tired and hurt as if a truck had passed over me...


----------



## Horacio

Oh, Wikipedia says that Gastroenteritis is the right word, but that it is also known as gastric flu...

Awww, I hate gastric flu


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Oh, Wikipedia says that Gastroenteritis is the right word, but that it is also known as gastric flu...
> 
> Awww, I hate gastric flu



That sucks. Hope you aren't going to the loo too much and using heaps of bog roll.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Horacio

Thanks Fru!

Ooops, I must go now... quick... see you later, Hive!


----------



## Blackrat

Oy, that's bad. Hope you get well soon  .


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The Rocketeer sounds interesting. How was it?




Rocketeer is an awesome movie.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey that's normal. Everybody likes me. Except a few of my ex's  .





go figure!


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oooo, gives all Zombies Swampwalk and S: Regenerate.





nope.  This is the Ravenloft version.  Just by touching you you can die and become a zombie it commands!!!!!!


....so many ideas.....


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> go figure!



Yeah. I can't get what got them so pissed :\ . Certainly can't have been my fault  .


----------



## megamania

Thinking about a new game or storyhour of Dragon's Hoard.

Large rocky canyons that are completly carved into various temples and dwellings.  appears stacked on top of each other.  dungeons and ruins everywhere with secret passages and traps everywhere.  Undead and other creatures everywhere.  Hunters looking for you everywhere.   I likes.......

now for what level?    Level 8, 10, 15, 20?


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. I can't get what got them so pissed :\ . Certainly can't have been my fault  .





Allo.   How goes it today?


Its my day off from Stewarts so I'm here at EN World, working on more templates and getting ideas to do something different and fun.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> Thinking about a new game or storyhour of Dragon's Hoard.
> 
> Large rocky canyons that are completly carved into various temples and dwellings.  appears stacked on top of each other.  dungeons and ruins everywhere with secret passages and traps everywhere.  Undead and other creatures everywhere.  Hunters looking for you everywhere.   I likes.......
> 
> now for what level?    Level 8, 10, 15, 20?



I'd say from 8 to 12. Sounds very interesting location.



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Allo. How goes it today?




Nothing much, work work work. Well tomorrow I have a day off. I should go buy some essentials for the new place and get an insurance too.


----------



## megamania

Yup.   Shortly I will be leaving to pay for my insurance also.   Damned cars......


----------



## megamania

Between going through the Ravenloft vampire templates and rereading the other vampire templates I'm thinking seriously these need to be there.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> The Abyssal Maw should bounce / roll well enough.......




 

That and that d20 I had to rescue from them too...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 150" Plasma TV
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could afford one.




Time to go win that powerball.....   Not that I have anywhere [yet] to put a tv that big in..... 


Someone's been listening to Weird Al..... "Frank's 2000'' TV"


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Time to go win that powerball.....   Not that I have anywhere [yet] to put a tv that big in.....
> 
> 
> Someone's been listening to Weird Al..... "Frank's 2000'' TV"



Note that there is no price OR even any plans to sell the thing.  Maybe you can already afford it, and you just will never know.

There needs to be a second category:   Largest TV we'll actually sell anyone.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, a Froggy sighting ! What's up ol' man?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey, a Froggy sighting ! What's up ol' man?



Not a whole lot.  Life.  Work.  Ennui.  The bleak meaninglessness of my existence.

You know: same ol', same ol'.

You?


----------



## Blackrat

Madness, mayhem, destruction. The same as ever. 

Well, it's time for me to get off work, get some sleep, and spend a well earned day off tomorrow.


----------



## Blackrat

G'night Hive. Rat's off to get some sleep...


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Madness, mayhem, destruction. The same as ever.
> 
> Well, it's time for me to get off work, get some sleep, and spend a well earned day off tomorrow.



Curse you, Blackrat!  Curse you.

... 3/8 of the way through my day. . . working tomorrow.  And the day after.  And the day after. . .


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That and that d20 I had to rescue from them too...





I've lost a few d20's and d12's to our cats and also a Chessex Battlemap 42x36 footer.   My fault actually and its kinda funny.   I had played a can of primer on the table.  Then I had to replace a large poster sized picture frame.  I placed the plexi glass near the can of spray.  Cat jumped onto table onto plexiglass then weight of plexiglass and cat fired off the can.  Cat shot straight up and like a cartoon turned in mid air and took off.  The tip, now proken and firing off nonestuff covered a nice 10x10 inch section in the middle of the matt.  Utterly destroyed the mat, the plexi glass, my DnD notes for the next game and a few Yuk-i-go figures I was thinking to use as monsters now have a bright blue edge to them   

That was four months ago and the cat still refuses to sun on the table.


----------



## Kida

Hello hive. It's been a while, but I'm back.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Hello hive. It's been a while, but I'm back.



Willkommen. Bienvenue. Welcome. C'mon in. 

Fru'll probably turn up sooner or later.

*goes poking around in the corners, looking for the Fru*


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Willkommen. Bienvenue. Welcome. C'mon in.
> 
> Fru'll probably turn up sooner or later.
> 
> *goes poking around in the corners, looking for the Fru*



He's on a date right now. He should be back much later. 

Whats happening froggy? Everything good?


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> He's on a date right now. He should be back much later.



Okay, so he's not around here somewhere then.

Lucky bastard grumble grumble grumble


			
				Kida said:
			
		

> Whats happening froggy? Everything good?



Pretty much the same as usual.  Workin'.  Sitting in my office at work, but NOT workin'.  Little bit of both.  How's everything up in PV?


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, so he's not around here somewhere then. Lucky bastard grumble grumble grumble



Cheer up froggy. I'd go ona a date with you. 




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> How's everything up in PV?



Pretty quiet actually. Jaxen has been a handful lately though.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Cheer up froggy. I'd go ona a date with you.



Gotta be careful what offers you make.  =)







			
				Kida said:
			
		

> Pretty quiet actually. Jaxen has been a handful lately though.



That's your son, I presume?  What's he been doing?
Getting into gangs?
Dealing in stolen nuclear armaments?

...

Trying to take over the world?


----------



## Kida

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That's your son, I presume?  What's he been doing?
> Getting into gangs?
> Dealing in stolen nuclear armaments?
> 
> ...
> 
> Trying to take over the world?



Yep. Jaxen isn't quite old enough to be doing those things yet. He's only 5. I should hope that he wouldn't.

Well I've gotta get back to work. It was fun chatting with you froggy.


----------



## hafrogman

Kida said:
			
		

> Yep. Jaxen isn't quite old enough to be doing those things yet. He's only 5. I should hope that he wouldn't.



Never too young to have ambitions.    


			
				Kida said:
			
		

> Well I've gotta get back to work. It was fun chatting with you froggy.



See ya around.

...

*pokes the hive*

Where's the rest of you?


----------



## Dog Moon

megamania said:
			
		

> nope.  This is the Ravenloft version.  Just by touching you you can die and become a zombie it commands!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ....so many ideas.....




Awww, but I LIKE the M:tG version.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Never too young to have ambitions.
> See ya around.
> 
> ...
> 
> *pokes the hive*
> 
> Where's the rest of you?




WORK, man.  It's something ordinary people do between 9am-5pm.

And in ordinary I mean strictly work hours, not personality or appearance.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> WORK, man.  It's something ordinary people do between 9am-5pm.



Pfft.  Where exactly do you think I post from?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Karl!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I'm only here until I can get the new OotS comic to load and then I have to go clean the butter out of my car.   :\


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Karl!



What?! Where?!

...

oh.    

Yes, this is where I've been hiding myself since I fell off the PbP Wagon.







			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> then I have to go clean the butter out of my car.   :\



There HAS to be a story there.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

You fell off the PbP wagon?  Ouch!  Wagon-falling has *got* to hurt...

There is butter in my car because, here in Hawaii, one's car heats up even in "winter," and since I left the butter dish in my car and it's like 79 F here today, well...yeah.  

Now why there was a butter dish in my car--THAT'S a story worth telling!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Nice to see you, btw.  I haven't heard much of you since witnessing your largesse to EN World last year in the Meta section.  If I ever get back to PbP (which iddn't likely at this juncture), want me to give you a holler?  Then you and I can both fall of the "wagon" together when I later burn out on gaming.    

And...double HA!...now not only do we have a pack-out date for the movers to come pack our belongings, but we have airfare ordered up for the very, very end of January.  I grow more excited by the day.  I even looked at snow boots today in a store.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> And...double HA!...now not only do we have a pack-out date for the movers to come pack our belongings, but we have airfare ordered up for the very, very end of January.  I grow more excited by the day.  I even looked at snow boots today in a store.



Maybe you should hold off on buying the boots until you get to Indy. 

How the heck are you getting your belongings there anyway?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yes hive I'm here! Just got back from my six month anniversary date with Mandy. Boy, it was something else all right. 

Mandy took me to The Compass Room and we had damn good eats. Afterwards we went to the the Cine Capri to see National Treasure 2. Boy, what a great movie!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

> How the heck are you getting your belongings there anyway?




We got out of the Navy in August.  Navy benefits allow separating families to move from their last duty station to their home of record within six months of separating from the service.  Since we are rapidly coming up on our six-month separation "anniversary," as we like to call it (  ), it was time to get off the pot and decide once and for all whether we were going to tough it out in Hawaii financially or move home.  We chose to move home where we already own property and have family. 

The Navy will pay for the move, of both us and our stuff.  We have two vehicles and are allowed to ship only one, though, so the full-size van that I currently drive to schlepp around the children will have to be sold.  Hopefully we will roll that money back into another used full-size van once we alight in Indiana.  I like driving a big van!  You can fit your whole family, extra friends or family, and camping gear.  My husband's car will likely take precedence, however.  He has a '65 Mustang fastback that he has owned since he was 15.  His father overhauled it for him and since it is both worth more than our van and carries with it quite a lot of nostalgia (and is sort of a unique item, if you will), we will have the Navy ship the Mustang home at Navy expense.  Guess you could almost call it an Artifact.

So, yeah.  Your tax dollars at work.  Sometimes when I start to feel guilty about all the nice military benefits we luxuriated in for so many years, I remind myself that it's been nearly ten years since I live in the States and that half the time we were in the service, my spouse was not at home.  And that's not even counting when *I  * was in the service, too.  We have definitely had to re-tool our expenses since we got out of the Navy in August, but it has been worth it just for the children to have their dad at home every night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> The Navy will pay for the move, of both us and our stuff.



Well thats good. I imagine it would be freakin' expensive otherwise.


----------



## Aeson

Kida said:
			
		

> Cheer up froggy. I'd go ona a date with you.



Hey! If you go out on a date with one hiver, you have to go out on one with all of us. It's like a rule or something.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Or...

we all go on a date en masse with each other.  

...but wouldn't that kind of be equivalent to just staying home, hiding behind our computer screens, yakking one another up on the Hive?  

*Conclusion:*  we are all already dating one another, have been for years, and Aeson is the last to know.


----------



## Aeson

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Or...
> 
> we all go on a date en masse with each other.
> 
> ...but wouldn't that kind of be equivalent to just staying home, hiding behind our computer screens, yakking one another up on the Hive?
> 
> *Conclusion:*  we are all already dating one another, have been for years, and Aeson is the last to know.



I think that shows how little you know me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey! If you go out on a date with one hiver, you have to go out on one with all of us. It's like a rule or something.



Unless you wanna fly out to PV AZ to go on a date with my cousin, good luck.


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Unless you wanna fly out to PV AZ to go on a date with my cousin, good luck.



I don't think I would let that stop me. I need a change of scenery. AZ looked nice from the air a few years ago. I wonder what it looks like on the ground.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I hear Vermont is nice, too.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Nice and snowy, that is.


----------



## Aeson

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I hear Vermont is nice, too.



Yeah if I want to shovel 9 ft of snow every morning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I hear Vermont is nice, too.



Montana as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yeah if I want to shovel 9 ft of snow every morning.



I wouldn't mind having a little snow in Scottsdale.  :\


----------



## Aeson

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind having a little snow in Scottsdale.  :\



I say the same thing about snow here.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I say the same thing about snow here.



Of course, unless it is cold enough here to turn your nose into an icicle, the snow melts before it hits the ground.


----------



## Aeson

It gets cold enough but the air is too dry.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey! If you go out on a date with one hiver, you have to go out on one with all of us. It's like a rule or something.




This of course applies only to the girls within the Hive.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

THERE'S NO PRESENT THERE'S NO FUTURE 
I DON'T EVEN KNOW ABOUT THE PAST 
IT'S ALL TIMELESS AND NEVER ENDING 
TO TAKE IT IN IT'S ALL TOO VAST 

IT GOES - FOREVER AND EVER 
YOU THOUGHT YOU KNEW BUT YOU NEVER 
THERE GOES 
TOMMOROW


----------



## Angel Tarragon

The Ozzy rulez!!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> This of course applies only to the girls within the Hive.



There are no girls here, only "fire evil-breathing women."      Goldmoon is proof of that.

Sorry, I was quoting my children, who when not best pleased with a parental ruling refer to me as the fire evil-breathing mother.  And yes, I am ducking for when Goldmoon pops back in.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> And yes, I am ducking for when Goldmoon pops back in.



And I've got a goose hidden under my comforter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> There are no girls here, only "fire evil-breathing women."      Goldmoon is proof of that.



Although, Kida is the exception.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And I've got a goose hidden under my comforter.



That, sir, is terrible.  BOO!  HISS!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> That, sir, is terrible.  BOO!  HISS!



 :\ I meant a goose goose, not that kind of goose.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I know you meant a regular goose.  I was booing your terrible, terrible pun.

Are you my grandmother reincarnate?  She was always a punster.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

But now I am afraid to ask what you thought I was thinking by 'goose.'


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> But now I am afraid to ask what you thought I was thinking by 'goose.'




Goosing is naughty.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> But now I am afraid to ask what you thought I was thinking by 'goose.'



A certain male piece of anatomy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I know you meant a regular goose.  I was booing your terrible, terrible pun.
> 
> Are you my grandmother reincarnate?  She was always a punster.



I guess listening to the Castlevania SotN midi soundtrack has made me a little giddy.


----------



## Dog Moon

I think that killed the conversation...

So anyway, for 25$, I bought the following this evening: the Mummy trilogy collection, Robin Hood Men in Tights and Rain Man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think that killed the conversation...
> 
> So anyway, for 25$, I bought the following this evening: the Mummy trilogy collection, Robin Hood Men in Tights and Rain Man.



$5 a pop, huh? Not bad. Walmart bargain bin?


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> $5 a pop, huh? Not bad. Walmart bargain bin?




Target, actually.  Set neatly in their proper places, so everything is in good condition.  

I actually dislike Walmart.  I think the stupidest people on earth congregate to work at Walmarts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I actually dislike Walmart.  I think the stupidest people on earth congregate to work at Walmarts.



They aren't so bad in AZ. Though I think AZ is a cesspool of stupid consumers. I should know; I've worked more jobs than I have fingers and toes.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, if anyone in the hive would like to help me out, I would appreciate it.  Please check out this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=216046


----------



## Dog Moon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> They aren't so bad in AZ. Though I think AZ is a cesspool of stupid consumers. I should know; I've worked more jobs than I have fingers and toes.




Heh.  I think I would almost prefer that except I'm sure those idiots would take 3x as long at the checkout lane.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Heh.  I think I would almost prefer that except I'm sure those idiots would take 3x as long at the checkout lane.



Its worse in the grocery stores. You'd they're hoarding food or eating a ton of it per day considering how long it takes for them to checkout. The longest I ever waited in a grocery checkout line was 30 minutes, and I was only the 3rd person in line out of 6.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think that killed the conversation...



Naw, I just had to go give children baths and do a round of hot chocolate afterward.  But now that I am back (and 'goose' is--for ill or good--defined), I am taking off for the night to read where I left off in the bible yesterday.  

This Hive thing is addicting, I see.  You all have a fine and pleasant evening, I hope.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> You all have a fine and pleasant evening, I hope.



You too, CB. Sleep well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

You out there Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You out there Blackrat?



Not really no. My day off and I have spent the whole morning trying to shop for all the little things one needs in a home but might forget until you really need it. (Like a corkscrew). Then went to get insurance for my new car and the flat. Now I just popped up to see if any PbP had progressed during the night. Now of to shop again....


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> There is butter in my car because, here in Hawaii, one's car heats up even in "winter," and since I left the butter dish in my car and it's like 79 F here today, well...yeah.



I live in Arizona.  It may not be 79 degrees, only 71, but you needn't explain warm winters to me.   


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Now why there was a butter dish in my car--THAT'S a story worth telling!



Yes, well, that was actually the story I meant.  Tease.


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Nice to see you, btw.  I haven't heard much of you since witnessing your largesse to EN World last year in the Meta section.



Yeah, it was sort of funny.  I made the donation, then found myself at ENWorld less and less.  Ah well, it was for a good cause.  But now you can usually track me down here.  Amongst my own kind, as it were.


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> If I ever get back to PbP (which iddn't likely at this juncture), want me to give you a holler?  Then you and I can both fall of the "wagon" together when I later burn out on gaming.



Feel free to drop me a line if you ever start up again, but no guarentees I'll be up to it.  I'd hate to be a contributing factor to someone else's wagon experience.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Hey! If you go out on a date with one hiver, you have to go out on one with all of us. It's like a rule or something.



Well. . . okay I guess.

If you insist, I'll go on a date with you, too, Aeson.  I didn't realize you were interested, but never let it be said that I wasn't flexible.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> CanadienneBacon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no girls here, only "fire evil-breathing women."      Goldmoon is proof of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, Kida is the exception.
Click to expand...


Oh?  No Fire?


----------



## Talislan

Good afternoon. So I was scanning the last few pages far too quickly and came across a story that involved hiveminders going on dates involving a bit of goosing with melted butter.

Sounds like everyone is having fun but ...well....erm...

nevermind....carry on!

T.


----------



## hafrogman

Talislan said:
			
		

> Good afternoon. So I was scanning the last few pages far too quickly and came across a story that involved hiveminders going on dates involving a bit of goosing with melted butter.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having fun but ...well....erm...
> 
> nevermind....carry on!
> 
> T.




...

Giggity.

...


----------



## megamania

Talislan said:
			
		

> Good afternoon. So I was scanning the last few pages far too quickly and came across a story that involved hiveminders going on dates involving a bit of goosing with melted butter.
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having fun but ...well....erm...
> 
> nevermind....carry on!
> 
> T.




I missed that one!


----------



## megamania

Quote:
Originally Posted by Frukathka
Quote:
Originally Posted by CanadienneBacon
There are no girls here, only "fire evil-breathing women."  Goldmoon is proof of that. 


Although, Kida is the exception.  

Oh? No Fire?

Not breathing?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

My butter story is actually nothing sensational.

It was my turn to provide the food dish for my weekly ladies' bible study meeting (why do I feel like my grandma when I say I'm part of a ladies' bible study?).  I made apricot yeast bread and took in a tray of butter to go with it.  Later, when I did another errand on the way home, I took too much time and by the time I made it home the butter had totally melted.  Because we live downhill from our church, the melted ickiness ran out of the lip of the butter dish and got on the floor of my van.

Good thing the van has a vinyl floor.  Easy to clean up.  

See?  No story here.  My life is so dry I have to resort to teasing to get others interested.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Though "hiveminders going on dates involving a bit of goosing with melted butter" certainly does sound sensational.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well. . . okay I guess.
> 
> If you insist, I'll go on a date with you, too, Aeson.  I didn't realize you were interested, but never let it be said that I wasn't flexible.



Ok. That would make the trip worth it.   A date with you, Kida and Fru's sister.   NOT all at the same time.


----------



## Aeson

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Though "hiveminders going on dates involving a bit of goosing with melted butter" certainly does sound sensational.



Dear Penthouse.....


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> why do I feel like my grandma when I say I'm part of a ladies' bible study?



Because the young and wild are involved in co-ed bible study?  Multi-tasking!







			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> My butter story is actually nothing sensational.



True. . . kind of dull.  I was at least expecting a story of a rushed morning, a toaster jury rigged into the cigarette lighter and trying to spread marmalade at 60 mph.  Alas.  

Still, in the end it seems perfectly legitimate.  But you can see why I was confused.

Phoenix = melted butter.  Yes.
Phoenix = downhill.  What's a hill?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ok. That would make the trip worth it.   A date with you, Kida and Fru's sister.   NOT all at the same time.





			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Dear Penthouse.....



    

Oh my, oh my. . . .



So yeah.  You and me, one crazy evening on the town, I could even come visit you to expedite the process.  But unless you really object, I think to preserve our manliness we'd have to go out cruising for women.  Not that we'd suceed, given that we are who we are, but the attempt needs to be made.


----------



## megamania

How goes it folks?


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> How goes it folks?



Like the wheels on the bus,
Thus are the days of my life.
They go round and round and round.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh my, oh my. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.  You and me, one crazy evening on the town, I could even come visit you to expedite the process.  But unless you really object, I think to preserve our manliness we'd have to go out cruising for women.  Not that we'd suceed, given that we are who we are, but the attempt needs to be made.





uh oh....road trip


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Like the wheels on the bus,
> Thus are the days of my life.
> They go round and round and round.





another day at Nascar


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oh my, oh my. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah.  You and me, one crazy evening on the town, I could even come visit you to expedite the process.  But unless you really object, I think to preserve our manliness we'd have to go out cruising for women.  Not that we'd suceed, given that we are who we are, but the attempt needs to be made.



If you wanted to come out here I'd be happy to show you around Atlanta.   And yes we could go cruising for chicks.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> another day at Nascar



How do you escape when Jeff Gordon is chasing you?

Turn right!


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> uh oh....road trip



Nah, I'd fly.  Cheaper for various reasons.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> If you wanted to come out here I'd be happy to show you around Atlanta.   And yes we could go cruising for chicks.



Uh oh.  Atlanta?  As in Georgia?  As in The South (tm)?  What have I offered myself up for?  *shudder*


----------



## Aeson

Nothing wrong with Atlanta.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> How do you escape when Jeff Gordon is chasing you?
> 
> Turn right!





LOL!


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with Atlanta *that isn't already wrong with the entire southeastern third of the country. *



  Fixed that for you?      

Heh, for someone so eager to leave, loyalty certainly comes quickly.  Ah well, it's good to like where you live.  Myself I could never handle sweet tea.  Eeep!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you?
> 
> Heh, for someone so eager to leave, loyalty certainly comes quickly.  Ah well, it's good to like where you live.  Myself I could never handle sweet tea.  Eeep!



You were the one that offered to come visit. You don't have to come here.


----------



## megamania

Time for a power-nap.   Back around mid-nite... or 2am.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You were the one that offered to come visit. You don't have to come here.



Aww piffle.  I'm not even allowed to make fun of the south?  Where's the fun in that.    

I may come anyways.  You never know.  I keep feeling like I need to take advantage of free travel while I have it.  Go places.  See things.  Do People.  Er. . . something like that.  But I hate traveling alone, so I guess traveling TO someone is the next best thing if I can't travel WITH someone.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aww piffle.  I'm not even allowed to make fun of the south?  Where's the fun in that.
> 
> I may come anyways.  You never know.  I keep feeling like I need to take advantage of free travel while I have it.  Go places.  See things.  Do People.  Er. . . something like that.  But I hate traveling alone, so I guess traveling TO someone is the next best thing if I can't travel WITH someone.



Sure you can. Everyone else that hasn't been here tends to. 

If you want to come let me know. I'd like to meet you and spend some time with you. I'll take you to The Masquerade. 

I may make a trip out West myself some time soon.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> If you want to come let me know. I'd like to meet you and spend some time with you. I'll take you to The Masquerade.



Do they actually get ALF to perform?  Because that would be awesome!

Yeah, if you ever visit AZ, Fru'll have to pick the wild night spots, as I'm pretty tame.  ...  Okay, REALLY tame.  Okay, dude. . . I have season tickets to the opera.  You could come see La Triviata with me.  Nothing says a fun evening like consumption!  Woo hoo!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do they actually get ALF to perform?  Because that would be awesome!
> 
> Yeah, if you ever visit AZ, Fru'll have to pick the wild night spots, as I'm pretty tame.  ...  Okay, REALLY tame.  Okay, dude. . . I have season tickets to the opera.  You could come see La Triviata with me.  Nothing says a fun evening like consumption!  Woo hoo!



This is Fru we're talking about. How wild could he be? 

I don't think ALF will perform. The club is the inspiration for Vampire: The Masquerade if that makes it cooler. The creators of the game used to hang out there.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is Fru we're talking about. How wild could he be?



Wilder than I, at least.


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> The club is the inspiration for Vampire: The Masquerade if that makes it cooler. The creators of the game used to hang out there.



I did LARP once. . . but a D&D nightclub would be cooler.      We call it Fourth Ed and deck it out like a viking drinking hall.  It'd be awesome.

Anybody have venture capital handy?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wilder than I, at least.
> I did LARP once. . . but a D&D nightclub would be cooler.      We call it Fourth Ed and deck it out like a viking drinking hall.  It'd be awesome.
> 
> Anybody have venture capital handy?




I'd go in on a business like that. Give me an excuse to wear a chainmail bikini and a sword to work!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> This is Fru we're talking about. How wild could he be?



Not that wild. But I do know some hot spots thanks to my sister.

Mandy and I usually keep to the Jazz clubs.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive!

Only passing by here... Still recovering from gastric flu... Arggg

How are things going?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Fight the good fight every moment
Every minute every day
Fight the good fight every moment
It's your only way

All your life you've been waiting for your chance
Where you'll fit into the plan
But you're the master of your own destiny
So give and take the best that you can


   

Triumph Rulez!


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not that wild. But I do know some hot spots thanks to my sister.
> 
> Mandy and I usually keep to the Jazz clubs.




Ive been to my share of wild clubs in San Francisco in the past few months.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> How are things going?



Slowly.

So let's sink another drink
'Cause it'll give me time to think
If I had the chance
I'd ask the world to dance
And I'll be dancing with myself

Oh dancing with myself
Oh dancing with myself
Well there's nothing to lose
And there's nothing to prove
I'll be dancing with myself


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive been to my share of wild clubs in San Francisco in the past few months.....



Been to P*3*?


----------



## Goldmoon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Been to P*3*?




Nope, never even heard of it. What kind of club is it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nope, never even heard of it. What kind of club is it?



I meant it as a joke. It was the club that was in the show Charmed.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wilder than I, at least.
> I did LARP once. . . but a D&D nightclub would be cooler.      We call it Fourth Ed and deck it out like a viking drinking hall.  It'd be awesome.
> 
> Anybody have venture capital handy?



Isn't that What Medieval Times is for?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ive been to my share of wild clubs in San Francisco in the past few months.....



Not the kind of club you would want to take a guy to are they?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not the kind of club you would want to take a guy to are they?



Unless that guy is Steven Stiffler?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'd go in on a business like that. Give me an excuse to wear a chainmail bikini and a sword to work!



Done and done.

You can be the bouncer.  You bounce, right?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Isn't that What Medieval Times is for?



I wouldn't know.  Lemme check google. . . .

Hmmm, not so much.  I was thinking more like a regular nightclub.  Not a $50 cover, no (performed) duels.  Just guys standing around uncomfortably, clutching their mead.  Women dancing in a circle around their beltpouches.  And some guy up on stage rocking out on his lute.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Done and done.
> 
> You can be the bouncer.  You bounce, right?




Sometimes when I run......


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know.  Lemme check google. . . .
> 
> Hmmm, not so much.  I was thinking more like a regular nightclub.  Not a $50 cover, no (performed) duels.  Just guys standing around uncomfortably, clutching their mead.  Women dancing in a circle around their beltpouches.  And some guy up on stage rocking out on his lute.



I like the idea but I doubt it would fly.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'd go in on a business like that. Give me an excuse to wear a chainmail bikini and a sword to work!




Hey, I'd go into business with y'all JUST to see this.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Sometimes when I run......




Only sometimes?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Goldmoon is an air traffic controller (with the Air Force?).  hafrogman is an engineer.  megamania works at Stewart's (I have no idea what or who that is) and at a convenience store.  Horacio is french.  Aeson lives in Atlanta (my folks live in SC).  I am a stay-at-home mom.  

Who else did I forget?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dog Moon.  Aurora.  And...????


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Dog Moon.  Aurora.  And...????




Awww, you almost forgot about me?  Don't make me angry.  You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.

And Galeros would be sadder even.


----------



## Dog Moon

And Fru.


----------



## Dog Moon

Maybe Blackrat as well.  And the occasional Bront.


----------



## Heckler

And the occasional Heckler.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> And the occasional Heckler.




Oh we didn't forget you.  We purposefully left you out.  


*i kid, i kid*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Ambrus!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

If I missed folks it's 'cause I'm new-ish to these parts.  Sorry!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

So what does everyone do for a living?  I said a few posts up that I am a stay-at-home mom.  I have four children.


----------



## Dog Moon

Man, the music group Apocalyptica rocks.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> So what does everyone do for a living?  I said a few posts up that I am a stay-at-home mom.  I have four children.




Assistant Administrator at a Home Healthcare Agency.


----------



## Blackrat

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> So what does everyone do for a living?  I said a few posts up that I am a stay-at-home mom.  I have four children.



Security Guard. Currently at a small hospital. I mean really small. It can be barely called a hospital, and not just a healthcare center. Studying to become a theology researcher.


----------



## Horacio

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> So what does everyone do for a living? I said a few posts up that I am a stay-at-home mom. I have four children.




I'm a IT projet manager in a bank


----------



## Horacio

Good morning, Hive! 
My gastric flu is almost out, so I feel almost o.k. 
I even cann take my morning coffee!


----------



## Blackrat

Morning Horacio. Nice to hear you're better.


----------



## Bront

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Goldmoon is an air traffic controller (with the Air Force?).  hafrogman is an engineer.  megamania works at Stewart's (I have no idea what or who that is) and at a convenience store.  Horacio is french.  Aeson lives in Atlanta (my folks live in SC).  I am a stay-at-home mom.
> 
> Who else did I forget?



Hi 

I work in IT.  It's hard to describe beyond that.


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Maybe Blackrat as well.  And the occasional Bront.



Yeah, work, CM, and now a baby ate up much of my Hive time.  Guild Wars might eat up more while I'm at home (Belated christmas present).


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Horacio said:
			
		

> Good morning, Hive!
> My gastric flu is almost out, so I feel almost o.k.
> I even cann take my morning coffee!




And we know how you like your coffee.

I'm a Customer Services Executive for a company that does training for Accountancy and Tax qualifications.

Yup, it's that exciting.


----------



## Talislan

afternoon all.

Nice to see everyone has jobs and commitments and the like. Gives a man hope for the society around him. (Not a fan of layabout bum syndrome  sorry)

I work in sales. Its like roleplaying but with cash in place of XP!  

T.


----------



## Aeson

I'm a layabout bum.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Only sometimes?




Some of my bras have better support than others......


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I'm a layabout bum.



Fulltime?  Or do you still run your postal shop, too?  Because I could totally see you going postal, and bringing a gun to work, only to realize you work alone, and instead opening fire upon those little ceramic figurines that every postal shop I've ever seen sells.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Some of my bras have better support than others......



Well obviously you'd have to dress properly for the occasion.  I doubt chain mail provides that much support anyways.



			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> I like the idea but I doubt it would fly.



Well, possibly not the concept by itself, but we do have two salient selling points.  Goldmoon in a chainmail bikini.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fulltime?  Or do you still run your postal shop, too?  Because I could totally see you going postal, and bringing a gun to work, only to realize you work alone, and instead opening fire upon those little ceramic figurines that every postal shop I've ever seen sells.



No ceramic figurines here. I may go postal on customers one day.  :\


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Dog Moon.  Aurora.  And...????



I got drawn in by Mycanid, but he seems to have gone missing these days.  He's a monk.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Some of my bras have better support than others......



screen shots or it didn't happen.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well obviously you'd have to dress properly for the occasion.  I doubt chain mail provides that much support anyways.
> 
> Well, possibly not the concept by itself, but we do have two salient selling points.  Goldmoon in a chainmail bikini.



I don't think there is any saline involved.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I got drawn in by Mycanid, but he seems to have gone missing these days.  He's a monk.



He's been busy. He hasn't been at any of the other message boards in a few days.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I don't think there is any saline involved.



Depends how sweaty she gets.

...

Excuse me, I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Depends how sweaty she gets.
> 
> ...
> 
> Excuse me, I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> screen shots or it didn't happen.



I'm going to agree with this statement, but I feel it needs clarification.  In order to judge in a proper and honest fashion, Aeson will require both front-on and profile views of the following scenarios:

1. Bra with good support.
2. Bra with bad support.
3. No bra (in order to judge their natural . . . bouyancy.)

There you go Aeson, never say I ain't never done nothin' for you.


----------



## Blackrat

Hi all. *pokes head inside* Bye all. *already left*


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Some of my bras have better support than others......




Combat-approved kevlar battle bras...the cleavage MUST be protected.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Bunkbed.



Funnily enough. . . almost that exact bed used to be in our guestroom.  It was my sister's when she was very young.  But we got rid of it a few years ago.  Sorry.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hi all. *pokes head inside* Bye all. *already left*



He, Bl. . . .
...

...

 :\ 

Nevermind.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm going to agree with this statement, but I feel it needs clarification.  In order to judge in a proper and honest fashion, Aeson will require both front-on and profile views of the following scenarios:
> 
> 1. Bra with good support.
> 2. Bra with bad support.
> 3. No bra (in order to judge their natural . . . bouyancy.)
> 
> There you go Aeson, never say I ain't never done nothin' for you.



I love you, man.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Combat-approved kevlar battle bras...the cleavage MUST be protected.



Ever thought of going into marketing?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Funnily enough. . . almost that exact bed used to be in our guestroom.  It was my sister's when she was very young.  But we got rid of it a few years ago.  Sorry.



spiffy


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Ever thought of going into marketing?




Nope, mostly because I'm IT in a marketing research firm. It's always better to tell them what they need to do, than how to do it. Though I suppose there's always certain opportunities...


CAKBB's: Now with Taser Spikes! Giving whole new double meaning to the term aureole!


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> CAKBB's: Now with Taser Spikes! Giving whole new double meaning to the term aureole!



 ...

...

...

*opens his mouth to say something*

...

...

*closes it again*


----------



## Aeson

Kind of struck me speechless also.


----------



## The_Warlock

My job here is done...


----------



## Knight Otu

If you need a path to flee, froggy, you can take this one, if you're still in.


----------



## Aeson

Long time no see, KO. You don't come around the hive much anymore.


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> My job here is done...



Work day over already?


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> Work day over already?




Wrong job...the jaw-droppinating...


----------



## Knight Otu

Yeah, I know. 'tis getting a bit intimidating here.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well obviously you'd have to dress properly for the occasion.  I doubt chain mail provides that much support anyways.




Isnt the point of a chainmail bikini to have the girls bouncing around? I figure we'll get more customers that way.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Combat-approved kevlar battle bras...the cleavage MUST be protected.




I would love one of those, never know when you might take a round to the boob and need that extra stopping power.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I would love one of those, never know when you might take a round to the boob and need that extra stopping power.....




I'll have my minions in R&D get on it right away...


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Isnt the point of a chainmail bikini to have the girls bouncing around? I figure we'll get more customers that way.




Actually it's less about the bounce than the tantalizing glimpses of skin between gleaming titanium-steel alloy links...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'll have my minions in R&D get on it right away...




What? no comment about how you need to measure me yourself for quality control?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Actually it's less about the bounce than the tantalizing glimpses of skin between gleaming titanium-steel alloy links...




And about avoiding some serious chafing......


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What? no comment about how you need to measure me yourself for quality control?




Obviously I didn't need to make sure you understood the need. That's up to you. If you aren't willing to come in for a personal fitting, it's not my fault if the taser spikes go off accidentally.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And about avoiding some serious chafing......




Oil. Works for metal. Works for skin.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oil. Works for metal. Works for skin.




So you want me in a chainmail bikini, with oil spread all over my boobs? Sounds like Ill need my sword a lot.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Obviously I didn't need to make sure you understood the need. That's up to you. If you aren't willing to come in for a personal fitting, it's not my fault if the taser spikes go off accidentally.




Taser spikes?!?!?  Well, I guess they'd come in handy for inappropriate touching and save me the trouble of having to break fingers....


----------



## hafrogman

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> If you need a path to flee, froggy, you can take this one, if you're still in.



*shame*      I should probably stop by the OOC thread to discuss.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So you want me in a chainmail bikini, with oil spread all over my boobs?



Who doesn't?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So you want me in a chainmail bikini, with oil spread all over my boobs? Sounds like Ill need my sword a lot.




No, I'd say the oil should be everywhere the chainmail would reasonably be, and definitely everywhere it isn't.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Taser spikes?!?!?  Well, I guess they'd come in handy for inappropriate touching and save me the trouble of having to break fingers....




See, you have to make sure you read all posts - that way you know what additional security features we offer on the CAKBBs...


----------



## Horacio

Good evening Hive!
Hard day at work, so hard that I had no free time for Hive 
How are things going ?


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So you want me in a chainmail bikini, with oil spread all over my boobs?




Do you really want a sincere answer to that ?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who doesn't?




It would never work. Id start applying it and then get all distracted....... 20 minutes later I'd be like....OK what was I doing again.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> No, I'd say the oil should be everywhere the chainmail would reasonably be, and definitely everywhere it isn't.




Then how in the nine hells am I going to hold on to my sword?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> See, you have to make sure you read all posts - that way you know what additional security features we offer on the CAKBBs...




Tell me more about these features and options as well as color choices.


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Do you really want a sincere answer to that ?




I'm pretty sure I know the answer.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Who doesn't?



Eric's Grandma?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It would never work. Id start applying it and then get all distracted....... 20 minutes later I'd be like....OK what was I doing again.




So...where's the problem with that?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Then how in the nine hells am I going to hold on to my sword?




Darn, I think she's on to us...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> So...where's the problem with that?




Well, Id always be late to work for one....


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> It would never work. Id start applying it and then get all distracted....... 20 minutes later I'd be like....OK what was I doing again.



Umm...umm..umm.

I think ya'll know where I'll be.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Eric's Grandma?




Yeah, she spoils all my fun.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, Id always be late to work for one....



You could hirer me as your personal assistant.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, she spoils all my fun.



Tell me about it.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Tell me more about these features and options as well as color choices.




Taser Spikes
Individual Heating/Cooling controls
Close range tight beam laser communications
Carbon-Composite hidden lift and control struts
Class 3 Skeeze Detector
And rather than any one color, electronic chameleon surface color control.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Taser Spikes
> Individual Heating/Cooling controls
> Close range tight beam laser communications
> Carbon-Composite hidden lift and control struts
> Class 3 Skeeze Detector
> And rather than any one color, electronic chameleon surface color control.




And how much for the fully loaded model?


----------



## Aeson

Class 3 Skeeze Detector? I thought I talked you out of adding that in.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Class 3 Skeeze Detector? I thought I talked you out of adding that in.




No, I need that. Im pretty sure I know a few class 3 skeezes....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And how much for the fully loaded model?




Fully loaded? That depends, how much are you worth?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Umm...umm..umm.
> 
> I think ya'll know where I'll be.









?


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Class 3 Skeeze Detector.



I don't suppose you sell a Class 3 skank detector as a separate model, do you?

... no?

Damn, just wondering.

*sigh*There go MY plans for Saturday night. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Fully loaded? That depends, how much are you worth?




Oooo, left the door wide open didnt I? Tell you what, If I get paid well and get free products, Ill field test them for you and be your spokesmodel.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you sell a Class 3 skank detector as a separate model, do you?
> 
> ... no?
> 
> Damn, just wondering.
> 
> *sigh*There go MY plans for Saturday night. . .




Maybe he can work on into a pair of boxers shorts for you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Oooo, left the door wide open didnt I? Tell you what, If I get paid well and get free products, Ill field test them for you and be your spokesmodel.




Yes you did, but it's awfully fine door.   

Deal!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I need that. Im pretty sure I know a few class 3 skeezes....



I just hope the thing doesn't go off every time a hiver tries to get close to you.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe he can work on into a pair of boxers shorts for you.




I believe the correct response to that is..."Right out!"


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes you did, but it's awfully fine door.
> 
> Deal!



You've seen her door?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Yes you did, but it's awfully fine door.
> 
> Deal!





Make sure its fireproof and can stop a knife too. (You never know)


----------



## The_Warlock

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just hope the thing doesn't go off every time a hiver tries to get close to you.




Well, don't do anything skeezy...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I just hope the thing doesn't go off every time a hiver tries to get close to you.




Nah, it only detects up to class 3......


----------



## Aeson

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Well, don't do anything skeezy...



I was thinking of froggy.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Make sure its fireproof and can stop a knife too. (You never know)





That'll probably require a composite "scale mail" add-on...


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> You've seen her door?




back or front....

Ok, I know I'm just being bad now


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, it only detects up to class 3......



We're high class skeez.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> back or front....
> 
> Ok, I know I'm just being bad now



Either are common points of entry.


I think I just trumped you


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> That'll probably require a composite "scale mail" add-on...




Lets try and keep as light weight as possible. I'm already wearing about 65 pounds of gear as it is, I dont need a 20 lb Brazier making me lean foward.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was thinking of froggy.



Oi!  I heard that!



Besides. . . I think I'm more sleazy than skeezy.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I dont need a 20 lb Brazier making me lean foward.



Pfft.

_*YOU*_ may not. . .


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Lets try and keep as light weight as possible. I'm already wearing about 65 pounds of gear as it is, I dont need a 20 lb Brazier making me lean foward.



You might need a ballast on the rear.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Either/or are common points of entry.
> 
> 
> I think I just trumped you




The front, however is more to my taste (and hopefully hers too).

Check and mate


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Oi!  I heard that!
> 
> 
> 
> Besides. . . I think I'm more sleazy than skeezy.



You might still want to be careful. You could get gigged.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You've seen her door?



Nice pair of knockers too. . .


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Lets try and keep as light weight as possible. I'm already wearing about 65 pounds of gear as it is, I dont need a 20 lb Brazier making me lean foward.




But, that'll give the best view....ok ok, lightweight composites, no plate steel...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> The front, however is more to my taste (and hopefully hers too).
> 
> Check and mate



Mama always said: Don't argue with an Amazon.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> You might need a ballast on the rear.



Aeson finds that he prefers extensive posteriors, and he simply doesn't have the capacity to prevaricate.  Any other gentlemen who claim otherwise are merely deluding others and themselves from this fundamental truth.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nice pair of knockers too. . .




Oooo, nice one!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mama always said: Don't argue with an Amazon.




Smart mom you have there.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Mama always said: Don't argue with an Amazon.



Your mother had some sort of odd prescience going on.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Aeson finds that he prefers extensive posteriors, and he simply doesn't have the capacity to prevaricate.  Any other gentlemen who claim otherwise are merely deluding others and themselves from this fundamental truth.




So he likes big butts and he can not lie?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So he likes big butts and he can not lie?



Indubitably.


Those other brothers just deny.


----------



## The_Warlock

Now you are all just scaring me...


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> My job here is done...





			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Now you are all just scaring me...



OUR job here is done.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> OUR job here is done.




Nothing says Cthonian mind bending like Modern Major General Rap....


----------



## hafrogman

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Nothing says Cthonian mind bending like Modern Major General Rap....



Damn you, now guess what song you've got stuck in my head, jerk.    


With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse
With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse
With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypot-e-potenuse.


----------



## Goldmoon

And to think, I was so uptight in here just a 6 short months ago.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And to think, I was so uptight in here just a 6 short months ago.....





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> OUR job here is done.



...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damn you, now guess what song you've got stuck in my head, jerk.
> 
> 
> With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse
> With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse
> With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypot-e-potenuse.




Im probably glad Ive never heard that.....


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damn you, now guess what song you've got stuck in my head, jerk.
> 
> 
> With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse
> With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypotenuse
> With many cheerful facts about the square of the hypot-e-potenuse.




Now my OTHER job is done here...


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I know the answer.




Intelligent woman 



			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, she spoils all my fun.




Yah, bad fun-spoiling old granny


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> And to think, I was so uptight in here just a 6 short months ago.....




[Refrains from wide range of available commentary]


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im probably glad Ive never heard that.....



The song, and the opera as a whole, and indeed all of Gilbert and Sullivan's works are actually quite fun and enjoyable.  But I once learned the entirety of Modern Major General for a performance once, and now if you get me started I'm destined to sing the whole thing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Intelligent woman




Redheads are the smart ones.....

By the way Horacio, Ive been meaning to tell you I LOVE your Avitar.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The song, and the opera as a whole, and indeed all of Gilbert and Sullivan's works are actually quite fun and enjoyable.  But I once learned the entirety of Modern Major General for a performance once, and now if you get me started I'm destined to sing the whole thing.




No, Ive heard the song and can probably sing it by heart. Im referring to the rap.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> [Refrains from wide range of available commentary]




You guys have warped my fragile little mind.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, Ive heard the song and can probably sing it by heart. Im referring to the rap.



I . . . I'd hoped he was just referring to Sir Mixalot's juxtaposition with high-falutin language.  There isn't REALLY a Modern Major General rap, is there?


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> You guys have warped my fragile little mind.....




I aim to please!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I . . . I'd hoped he was just referring to Sir Mixalot's juxtaposition with high-falutin language.  There isn't REALLY a Modern Major General rap, is there?




I dont know, but I hope not.....wouldnt surprise me...


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I . . . I'd hoped he was just referring to Sir Mixalot's juxtaposition with high-falutin language.  There isn't REALLY a Modern Major General rap, is there?




I'll never tell...


----------



## Goldmoon

See my new sig TOW


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See my new sig TOW



I can't wait to see the first (full-page full-color) ads in magazines and newspapers nationwide.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> See my new sig TOW




 WOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see the first (full-page full-color) ads in magazines and newspapers nationwide.




She'd at least need to send me a picture to photoshop the initial design on till we can get her a working version and a photoshoot...

(Come on lottery...)


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see the first (full-page full-color) ads in magazines and newspapers nationwide.




Nah, its for military use, so it wouldnt be widely circulated.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> She'd at least need to send me a picture to photoshop the initial design on till we can get her a working version and a photoshoot...
> 
> (Come on lottery...)





thats funny! Maybe you can talk Aurora into being a co-spokesmodel.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Nah, its for military use, so it wouldnt be widely circulated.




Might increase the print runs for Stars & Stripes, though...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Might increase the print runs for Stars & Stripes, though...




I'd like to think so.....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> thats funny! Maybe you can talk Aurora into being a co-spokesmodel.




Oooooh, good thinkin...

And there's hopes for a lottery win. I did buy a season ticket this year...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Oooooh, good thinkin...
> 
> And there's hopes for a lottery win. I did buy a season ticket this year...




Speaking of her, how are she and the kids doing? I havent heard from her in awhile.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Speaking of her, how are she and the kids doing? I havent heard from her in awhile.




Don't know, haven't been here in a while myself. Anybody? Anybody at all?


----------



## Goldmoon

I think everyone left but us.....*Flashes TOW*   and....they all missed it.


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Redheads are the smart ones.....




And the dangerous ones



> By the way Horacio, Ive been meaning to tell you I LOVE your Avitar.




Thanks!!!

It represents me, in Order of the Stick style. I love making OotS style drawings


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Speaking of her, how are she and the kids doing? I havent heard from her in awhile.





			
				The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Don't know, haven't been here in a while myself. Anybody? Anybody at all?



She's been busy, but it hasn't been that long since she's been around.  She just hasn't had any really intensive posting.  Just pop in, say "hi", leave.  I think the holidays made everyone busy.  She'll be back.  I hope.







			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think everyone left but us.....*Flashes TOW*   and....they all missed it.



I totally saw that.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think everyone left but us.....*Flashes TOW*   and....they all missed it.




Silly people...

It's the simple pleasures in life. And and electronic gadgets.


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> And the dangerous ones
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> It represents me, in Order of the Stick style. I love making OotS style drawings




What would it take for me to get one?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I totally saw that.



 Damn, I should have looked around some more.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Silly people...
> 
> It's the simple pleasures in life. And and electronic gadgets.




Ah, yes, I love my *ahem* "electronic gadgets".


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What would it take for me to get one?




Asking nicely, choising a theme and giving inspiration sources


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Asking nicely, choising a theme and giving inspiration sources





Pretty please *bats eyes*. Can you put me in a chainmail bikini weilding a greatsword. (thats for you TOW) Long red hair and a light skin tone.


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pretty please *bats eyes*. Can you put me in a chainmail bikini weilding a greatsword. (thats for you TOW) Long red hair and a light skin tone.




Working on it


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Working on it




Yeay!!!!!! If you have any questions just ask. I'm exceedingly tall by the way 6'3".


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, I love my *ahem* "electronic gadgets".




No doubt.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> (thats for you TOW)




Exxxxcellllent....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Pretty please *bats eyes*. Can you put me in a chainmail bikini weilding a greatsword. (thats for you TOW) Long red hair and a light skin tone.





			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeay!!!!!! If you have any questions just ask. I'm exceedingly tall by the way 6'3".



See, now the way my mind interprets this is:

Chainmail bikini.
Very tall.

And I imediately envision an avatar something like this kind of limited field of view.    

(forgive please my horrible art)


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Exxxxcellllent....


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

>




Oooh, triple winks, don't get that too often...


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeay!!!!!! If you have any questions just ask. I'm exceedingly tall by the way 6'3".




First try... Do you like any of the two ladies ?


----------



## Horacio

Don't hesitate to make suggestions, it's only a first try. All suggestions are welcome


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> First try... Do you like any of the two ladies ?



Wow, those are really good in a really short time.  Do you keep templates handy, or did you whip those up from scratch?


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, those are really good in a really short time.  Do you keep templates handy, or did you whip those up from scratch?




I've been doing that for almost two years, I have hundreds of drawings done (literally    ) and I take parts and modify them to quickly create new drawings.


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> I've been doing that for almost two years, I have hundreds of drawings done (literally    ) and I take parts and modify them to quickly create new drawings.



Well if you ever feel like a little bit of a challenge, feel free to whip me up a frog.


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well if you ever feel like a little bit of a challenge, feel free to whip me up a frog.




Something quick, suggestions welcome


----------



## Aeson

Very nicely done.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I think everyone left but us.....*Flashes TOW*   and....they all missed it.



No I didn't.  


			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Ah, yes, I love my *ahem* "electronic gadgets".



Read this and needed time to recover.


----------



## Horacio

Aeson said:
			
		

> Very nicely done.




Thanks !


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> Something quick, suggestions welcome



Wow, that looks good, and the head is particularly awesome.  Froggish, but still clearly stickesque.

My only (minor) complaint is that he seems to be dressed like Evil Kneivel.  White vest and red cape?      Perhaps something a little more muted?

_edit: yes, I am a greedy, selfish, ungrateful bastard.  Why?_


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Read this and needed time to recover.



Didn't you just recover earlier?  After the oiling up phase?  Dang man, how quickly can you recover from recovering?

...

Nevermind, I don't want to know.


----------



## Aeson

I have a very fast refresh rate.


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks good, and the head is particularly awesome.  Froggish, but still clearly stickesque.
> 
> My only (minor) complaint is that he seems to be dressed like Evil Kneivel.  White vest and red cape?      Perhaps something a little more muted?
> 
> _edit: yes, I am a greedy, selfish, ungrateful bastard.  Why?_




How about that ?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> See, now the way my mind interprets this is:
> 
> Chainmail bikini.
> Very tall.
> 
> And I imediately envision an avatar something like this kind of limited field of view.
> 
> (forgive please my horrible art)




Well, I am more than just boobs....


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> First try... Do you like any of the two ladies ?




Awww, I cant see it.....


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, I cant see it.....




Why ?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Awww, I cant see it.....



How's this?


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> Why ?



Work blocks most images.


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> How about that ?



Beautiful, thank you.  Now I just need to find some place to use it.  I was going to use it as my profile picture, but the pixel police are out in force there.  Not as bad as avatars, but not good.

So it lost a lot, but at least the head is up.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Wow, I leave, come back like 14 hours later and there are *counts* like 5 new pages.

You guys have been gettin' busy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> How's this?




I like the one on the left but can you make the hair a lot longer?


----------



## Aeson

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Wow, I leave, come back like 14 hours later and there are *counts* like 5 new pages.
> 
> You guys have been gettin' busy.



We have our moments.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I like Horacio's stick figure of you hafrogman but I *really* _*really*_ like the looney tunes avatar you currently have.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I am more than just boobs....



I'm sure you are, but it was still a funny mental image.  Imagine a person with a 60 pixel by 60 pixel limited field of view.  A good clear shot of your face, done.  Now imagine than person was male. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> You guys have been gettin' busy.




Don't I wish......


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like the one on the left but can you make the hair a lot longer?



I like the one on the left better, too.  And a seconded vote for longer hair.  More like what froggy had.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like the one on the left but can you make the hair a lot longer?



I could but it's not my work.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm sure you are, but it was still a funny mental image.  Imagine a person with a 60 pixel by 60 pixel limited field of view.  A good clear shot of your face, done.  Now imagine than person was male. . .



Actually, from the perspective of the avatar you put up, I'm betting that says a lot about how tall you are.


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I like Horacio's stick figure of you hafrogman but I *really* _*really*_ like the looney tunes avatar you currently have.



Yeah, I'm really fond of my Michigan, too.  And I don't think Horacio's work would hold up at 60x60 anyways.  But if I ever feel the urge to post at Giantip.com . . . .  And the picture is up in my profile.  I'm never sure if people bother to click on those things, other than me anyways. . .


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Don't I wish......



never mind... I can only offer to help out so many times. :\


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Actually, from the perspective of the avatar you put up, I'm betting that says a lot about how tall you are.



Yeah, sadly I'm six foot.  Actually forced to look women in the eyes, it's torturous, I tell you.     Well, in Goldmoon's case, I could look her in the lips, or if she were in stilettoes, maybe the neck.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Well scrap that joke, then.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, sadly I'm six foot.  Actually forced to look women in the eyes, it's torturous, I tell you.     Well, in Goldmoon's case, I could look her in the lips, or if she were in stilettoes, maybe the neck.




I DO own a pair of five inch heels.....


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> never mind... I can only offer to help out so many times. :\




What was that line from Kaylee in Serenity.......I havent had nothing twix my nethers in going on months that hasnt run on batteries.....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I DO own a pair of five inch heels.....



Well measure 8 inches down from your eyes and tell me what I'm looking at.  I'm betting neck, not quite what we were aiming at, although I'm sure it's very nice.  

Alabaster skin, the smooth, graceful lines of your neck, the gentle pulsing as you talk . . .

. . .

Yeah, I'll be in my bunk.


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Well scrap that joke, then.



*shrug*  Sorry.  I could personally do with being shorter.  I don't know how the actually tall people handle it.  Showers in hotels that wash my bellybutton, cars with their seats as far back as they will go, my feet hanging off the end of the bed.  Sheesh.

_edit: come to think of it, how do you manage, GM?_


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> What was that line from Kaylee in Serenity.......I havent had nothing twix my nethers in going on months that hasnt run on batteries.....



Do you realize there is a line forming through out the hive to help you with that problem?


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Sorry.  I could personally do with being shorter.  I don't know how the actually tall people handle it.  Showers in hotels that wash my bellybutton, cars with their seats as far back as they will go, my feet hanging off the end of the bed.  Sheesh.
> 
> _edit: come to think of it, how do you manage, GM?_



I agree with the complaints but I wouldn't want to be shorter.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Sorry.  I could personally do with being shorter.  I don't know how the actually tall people handle it.  Showers in hotels that wash my bellybutton, cars with their seats as far back as they will go, my feet hanging off the end of the bed.  Sheesh.



I am average height.  And I have brown eyes.  Very nice, warm brown eyes, but brown eyes nonetheless.  I could do to switch out with something more exotic.  Want to trade for a day, froggy?  I have always wanted to see on top of the refridgerator.  Secret dream of mine.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Do you realize there is a line forming through out the hive to help you with that problem?



The lament of the geek woman:

'I havent had nothing twix my nethers in going on months that hasnt run on cheetos and mountain dew.'


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well measure 8 inches down from your eyes and tell me what I'm looking at.  I'm betting neck, not quite what we were aiming at, although I'm sure it's very nice.
> 
> Alabaster skin, the smooth, graceful lines of your neck, the gentle pulsing as you talk . . .
> 
> . . .
> 
> Yeah, I'll be in my bunk.





Well, actually I have been told a few times I have a very sexy neck....whatever that means.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Catch you guys and gal on a flyby later.  Have fun!


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *shrug*  Sorry.  I could personally do with being shorter.  I don't know how the actually tall people handle it.  Showers in hotels that wash my bellybutton, cars with their seats as far back as they will go, my feet hanging off the end of the bed.  Sheesh.
> 
> _edit: come to think of it, how do you manage, GM?_




I suffer through a lot. Short cars, short hotel beds sometimes. Its a pain but I must admit I sometimes like the attention I get for being a tall woman, I even dress to show off my height when i travel .....


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The lament of the geek woman:
> 
> 'I havent had nothing twix my nethers in going on months that hasnt run on cheetos and mountain dew.'



I do not consume Cheetos or Mountain Dew.


----------



## Aeson

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Catch you guys and gal on a flyby later.  Have fun!



Until later


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The lament of the geek woman:
> 
> 'I havent had nothing twix my nethers in going on months that hasnt run on cheetos and mountain dew.'




Good timing, Im eating cheetos right now but drinking Diet Pepsi not Mt Dew...


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I could do to switch out with something more exotic.  Want to trade for a day, froggy?



So you'd get to be 6'0" (which I still maintain is average white male height for my generation).  Same brown eyes.  I'm afraid I'm just not quite sure how a pudgy twenty-five year old man counts as exotic.  Besides, I think your husband would be in for an unpleasant surprise.







			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I have always wanted to see on top of the refridgerator.



Dust bunnies.  Lots of dust bunnies.


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like the one on the left but can you make the hair a lot longer?




How about that ?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, actually I have been told a few times I have a very sexy neck....whatever that means.



I wasn't exactly kidding.  Necks can be nice.  Nibbleable.  And they are sort of the highway between the face and regions further south.  Sort of connecting my two favorite parts.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good timing, Im eating cheetos right now but drinking Diet Pepsi not Mt Dew...



But you're far from being a fatbeard.


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> How about that ?




Thats cool, could you possibly add my green eyes and Ill become the "other" Sexy shoeless god(dess) of war!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Good timing, Im eating cheetos right now but drinking Diet Pepsi not Mt Dew...



Yeah, I got through my first year of college on cheetos and Diet Coke.  But the traditional geek fare (as displayed by the Dead Ale Fishwives) is Mt. Dew.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sort of connecting my two favorite parts.



The clavicle and the chin?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> But you're far from being a fatbeard.




Very true, I'm very happy with my body lately. Been working hard on my abs and they look nice if I do say so myself....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats cool, could you possibly add my green eyes and Ill become the "other" Sexy shoeless god(dess) of war!



Don't worry, the eyes don't matter too much.     

kidding.  kidding.   

Avatar:


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Very true, I'm very happy with my body lately. Been working hard on my abs and they look nice if I do say so myself....



One of these days you'll give in and share some pics. I just hope I'm still around when that happens.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> The clavicle and the chin?



Now that you mention it. . .

Well, maybe not the chin.  But the clavicle is another very nibbleable body part.


----------



## Horacio

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Beautiful, thank you.  Now I just need to find some place to use it.  I was going to use it as my profile picture, but the pixel police are out in force there.  Not as bad as avatars, but not good.
> 
> So it lost a lot, but at least the head is up.




Look at 60x60 pixels, right size for an avatar...


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Thats cool, could you possibly add my green eyes and Ill become the "other" Sexy shoeless god(dess) of war!




Green eyes like those ?

Do you prefer left one or right one?


----------



## Horacio

Avatar-sized...


----------



## Horacio

And now, I'm going to sleep, people...

Good night!


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> And now, I'm going to sleep, people...
> 
> Good night!



g'night man.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> I've lost a few d20's and d12's to our cats and also a Chessex Battlemap 42x36 footer.   My fault actually and its kinda funny.   I had played a can of primer on the table.  Then I had to replace a large poster sized picture frame.  I placed the plexi glass near the can of spray.  Cat jumped onto table onto plexiglass then weight of plexiglass and cat fired off the can.  Cat shot straight up and like a cartoon turned in mid air and took off.  The tip, now proken and firing off nonestuff covered a nice 10x10 inch section in the middle of the matt.  Utterly destroyed the mat, the plexi glass, my DnD notes for the next game and a few Yuk-i-go figures I was thinking to use as monsters now have a bright blue edge to them
> 
> That was four months ago and the cat still refuses to sun on the table.




       

Too bad you didn't get that on camera..... that would've been funnier (than it is now in text form) than hell....   

One of my cats jumped (in another room) when I dropped one of the stove covers onto the others, making a loud racket. That cat usually isn't afraid of much of anything. There's places in this house where I wish they wouldn't snooze....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> WORK, man.  It's something ordinary people do between 9am-5pm.
> 
> And in ordinary I mean strictly work hours, not personality or appearance.




Those hours would be nice. Mine are either 4:30AM-1PM, 6AM-2PM or 7AM-3PM. Thus the life of fast food breakfast hours.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> I say the same thing about snow here.





Here too. It's trickier for us to get snow than you. We have mountains in the way and our snow usually hits the Atlanta area first....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with Atlanta.




Too damn big, IMO. And a 6-hour drive.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you?
> 
> Heh, for someone so eager to leave, loyalty certainly comes quickly.  Ah well, it's good to like where you live.  Myself I could never handle sweet tea.  Eeep!




There's UNSWEET tea available for wussies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Do they actually get ALF to perform?  Because that would be awesome!
> 
> Yeah, if you ever visit AZ, Fru'll have to pick the wild night spots, as I'm pretty tame.  ...  Okay, REALLY tame.  Okay, dude. . . I have season tickets to the opera.  You could come see La Triviata with me.  Nothing says a fun evening like consumption!  Woo hoo!




Only if we get to smuggle beer CANS into the opera.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> So what does everyone do for a living?  I said a few posts up that I am a stay-at-home mom.  I have four children.




I work in fast food and have 9 cats.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Good morning, Hive!
> My gastric flu is almost out, so I feel almost o.k.
> I even cann take my morning coffee!




Glad to hear you're better.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Some of my bras have better support than others......




Sports bras are better for those who run so to keep you from "bouncing".


----------



## megamania

I work 30-35 hours at a convience store then 40+ hours at a factory doing quality assurance for molded medical parts.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Too bad you didn't get that on camera..... that would've been funnier (than it is now in text form) than hell....
> 
> One of my cats jumped (in another room) when I dropped one of the stove covers onto the others, making a loud racket. That cat usually isn't afraid of much of anything. There's places in this house where I wish they wouldn't snooze....





I caught most of it out of the corner of my eye.  The can spraying I thought was the cat hissing.  Figured it was fueding with the other cat.


----------



## megamania

Time to go.   Gotta relieve someone on a press.


----------



## Dog Moon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> I'll have my minions in R&D get on it right away...




Dude, you have minions?  Maaaaan, how come I don't have any minions?  I wanna sign up for that!


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> So he likes big butts and he can not lie?




I heard people have even gotten butt implants.  I don't get it.  I like a NICE butt, not a big one.  If a girl sits down and she nothing but her butt touches the ground, her butt is TOO big.

Yeah, I'm posting a random thought to a post referrencing a very different, but somewhat related, topic.


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> And the dangerous ones




That was my first thought of redheads too, but I still can't help but be highly attracted to them.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I work in fast food and have 9 cats.



So you work full time and have more than twice the "kids" that I have, eh?


----------



## Dog Moon

Horacio said:
			
		

> First try... Do you like any of the two ladies ?




The one in silver is better, IMO.  I like silver.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Spaghetti.  It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, sadly I'm six foot.  Actually forced to look women in the eyes, it's torturous, I tell you.




I would have figured that being taller would have allowed to you better spy inside the cleavage though.  If I stand looking someone in the eyes and then look down, it's obvious I'm looking at their cleavage.  If, however, I'd be taller, looking down into their eyes and their cleavage is all one and the same.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The lament of the geek woman:
> 
> 'I havent had nothing twix my nethers in going on months that hasnt run on cheetos and mountain dew.'




Ewwww.  I can think of no positive comment to yours.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Those hours would be nice. Mine are either 4:30AM-1PM, 6AM-2PM or 7AM-3PM. Thus the life of fast food breakfast hours.....




Ewwww, that sucks.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Spaghetti.  It's what's for dinner.




Leftovers for me is what's for dinner.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> So you work full time and have more than twice the "kids" that I have, eh?




Full time: pretty much although hours vary from 33-40 a week.

"Kids": yup. One cat is gonna have kittens but Mom has been hinting to get rid of them after they're weaned. Hope I don't get attached to them like the last bunch.. She said the same thing but I didn't want to "lose them".


----------



## megamania

dinner equaled the new Mint poptarts. Very good


----------



## CanadienneBacon

That will be us tomorrow for lunch and maybe even again for supper if I decide to take the crew down to the beach in the afternoon.

It's a big ole pot of spaghetti that I'm brewing...olives, ground beef stewed in tomato sauce, carmelized onions, garlic, salt/pepper, and oregano.  Sliced-up button mushrooms, too.  Smells good.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Ewwww.  I can think of no positive comment to yours.




She hasn't had a gamer in months.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> That will be us tomorrow for lunch and maybe even again for supper if I decide to take the crew down to the beach in the afternoon.
> 
> It's a big ole pot of spaghetti that I'm brewing...vine-ripened olives, ground beef stewed in tomato sauce, carmelized onions, garlic, salt/pepper, and oregano.  Sliced-up button mushrooms, too.  Smells good.




If you weren't too far away....


----------



## CanadienneBacon

megamania said:
			
		

> dinner equaled the new Mint poptarts. Very good



I like mint and I like poptarts and mint poptarts do sound good but man.  For supper.  I'm sorry.  I know it's cold there and that you would probably like to have something warm to eat, and to eat with your family.     You gripe a lot on here, but you work mega hours every week just to see your family fed and housed, so good on you.  That is an honorable, if beastly hard, thing you are doing.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

We are trying to squeeze as many beach days in as we can before we move.  Might have to be leftovers and cold sandwiches for us for a while.  OK, maybe not.  I have a larder full of odds and ends that I am going to try to feed to the family before we move.  Don't want the weight of the canned goods to stack up against our weight allowance for our household goods.  Anything we don't eat in the next three weeks will go to the food pantry at church and the fresh stuff I'll take to a friend who doesn't have a job at the moment.


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> She hasn't had a gamer in months.




Well I'M a gamer.    


*See, nothing good*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I was wondering why this thread is over a thousand pages long and still ticking.  Did the staff tell you guys that this would be the last Hivemind thread, or something?


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Well I'M a gamer.
> 
> 
> *See, nothing good*



We all are but I believe there are other criteria that we don't meet.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

The spaghetti was not good.    I dropped the salt shaker and spilled it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Heya hive, whats happening?


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Leftovers for me is what's for dinner.



Sammich, yogurt, and string cheese.

Hi hive


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I was wondering why this thread is over a thousand pages long and still ticking.  Did the staff tell you guys that this would be the last Hivemind thread, or something?




Nope.  I think we just all agreed to keep going and see how long it would get.  Besides, the Hive couldn't beat Crothian if we continuously made new Hive threads.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Nope.  I think we just all agreed to keep going and see how long it would get.  Besides, the Hive couldn't beat Crothian if we continuously made new Hive threads.



Wouldn't that be anathema anyway?


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be anathema anyway?



 What, beating Crothian ? Naaah, it wouldn't be anathema, Crothian is (or at least was) Hovemind too 

Good morning, Hive!

Going for shower...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> What, beating Crothian ? Naaah, it wouldn't be anathema, Crothian is (or at least was) *Hovemind* too



No; I mean continously making new hive threads.  

 What the heck is a hovemind anyway?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Frustration!  I am looking for a pic for my new character for a Curse of the Crimson Throne game (Pathfinder series coming out soon).  I will play a female Varisian cleric.  Basically, a gypsy with tattoos.  Can't decide on a good avatar for her.  What do you all like?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

>



Thats the one I like best.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

yeah, that one really pops on the page, doesn't it?  I like that one and I like the first one.


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No; I mean continously making new hive threads.
> 
> What the heck is a hovemind anyway?



 For years H*i*vemind threads were finite, after x pages they weere closed and a new Hive thread was created. The last person posting in old thread was usually the person who opened the new one and he/she chose the thread name.

So in a sense, we were continously making new hive threads. Only once at aa time 

A Hovemind is a Hivemind after with the tummy well full and round a good lunch, I guess


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey Horacio, did you add a goatee to your avatar? I can't for the life of me remember it having one before today.


----------



## Horacio

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hey Horacio, did you add a goatee to your avatar? I can't for the life of me remember it having one before today.



 It had, it was a bit different but it had. After all, it represents me


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be anathema anyway?




I'm guessing the rules were changed on that one - one Hivemind thread only these days!

At one stage we were rattling through more than 300-400 posts a day, at least. You'd go off for lunch and come back to find five or six new pages that had been posted whilst you were out.


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Frustration!  I am looking for a pic for my new character for a Curse of the Crimson Throne game (Pathfinder series coming out soon).  I will play a female Varisian cleric.  Basically, a gypsy with tattoos.  Can't decide on a good avatar for her.  What do you all like?



I'm gonna have to go against the tide her.  I like this one, just ignore the binary dog, and pretend the CDs are cymbals, and voila.


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> It had, it was a bit different but it had. After all, it represents me



Hey Horacio, did you change your face fuzz?


----------



## Aeson

Horacio said:
			
		

> For years H*i*vemind threads were finite, after x pages they weere closed and a new Hive thread was created. The last person posting in old thread was usually the person who opened the new one and he/she chose the thread name.
> 
> So in a sense, we were continously making new hive threads. Only once at aa time
> 
> A Hovemind is a Hivemind after with the tummy well full and round a good lunch, I guess



I even took a shot at starting one. The title changed names several times and it annoyed Kemrain to no end.lol We have had more than one hivemind thread before. Someone started one when they thought this thread was going to be closed.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> We have had more than one hivemind thread before. Someone started one when they thought this thread was going to be closed.



Technically we still have two, as nobody ever closed the other one.  It just malingered and fell off the top page when nobody ever bothered to close this thread.

Made it to twenty-five pages, too.  Slightly respectable.


----------



## Talislan

Afternoon Hive.

It be friday mi hearty's and I be in a fine mood after some well earned skull-duggery down yon pub'. A-vast i TELL YE, the end of a week ain't complete without a comly wench and a flagon of the cold foamy stuff.

so whate'er you be upon this miserable wet afternoon, may yer tankard be full and a fair maid in your arms ready to keep you warm as the night draws in.

I'm off for a weekends pillagin'

ya-HA!


----------



## hafrogman

Talislan said:
			
		

> It be friday mi hearty's and I be in a fine mood after some well earned skull-duggery down yon pub'. A-vast i TELL YE, the end of a week ain't complete without a comly wench and a flagon of the cold foamy stuff.



 ...

SOMEONE'S been at the grog again.  *sigh*


Avast!
A vast what?
I dunno, but it's pretty damn big!


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

It seems it was a quiet day here 

How are things going ?


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Avatar-sized...




I like the figure in the left but the eyes on the right. Awesome Horacio. Thank you very much!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> We all are but I believe there are other criteria that we don't meet.




Yep lol


----------



## Horacio

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I like the figure in the left but the eyes on the right. Awesome Horacio. Thank you very much!




They eyes are the same... or at least they should be. Aren't they ?


----------



## Goldmoon

Horacio said:
			
		

> They eyes are the same... or at least they should be. Aren't they ?




The ones on the right look darker to me. Maybe Im seeing things lol.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yep lol



Well it seems besides the gender requirement there is also a weight limit. Is there a hight requirement as well?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well it seems besides the gender requirement there is also a weight limit. Is there a hight requirement as well?




I have never imposed a weight limit. I'll admit Im less attracted to overweight people but Id never not see someone solely because of their weight.


----------



## Aeson

I was going by your description of a guy in your last group. 225 lbs and a mullet. 225 didn't seem that heavy to me. I guess it depends on his height. Don't feel like I'm judging you. Everyone has their own tastes and preferences.


----------



## Horacio

1,84 m and 75 kg here. 

Go for you calculator, you imperial measure users


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was going by your description of a guy in your last group. 225 lbs and a mullet. 225 didn't seem that heavy to me.



No, no.  You misread.

The guy had a 225 lb. mullet!


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> 1,84 m and 75 kg here.
> 
> Go for you calculator, you imperial measure users



You're 6' 1/2" (Curse you, I'm only 183 cm) and nearly 12 stone (ha!  I shall revenge myself with obscure weight units!)


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You're 6' 1/2" (Curse you, I'm only 183 cm) and nearly 12 stone (ha!  I shall revenge myself with obscure weight units!)



A stone is roughly 14 lbs. I believe that puts him at 168.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  You misread.
> 
> The guy had a 225 lb. mullet!



That makes sense.


----------



## Horacio

When you will at last accept the International System ?

A System to rule them all and to bring them to uniformly mesured darkness...


----------



## hafrogman

Horacio said:
			
		

> When you will at last accept the International System ?



I'm an engineer, I'm perfectly at home with the metric and imperial systems.  But I will never, NEVER understand the flip flop of notation between certain countries.  And I will fight till the bitter end against the use of decimal commas.  Decimal points or DEATH!!!!!


2*.*54 cm per inch.


----------



## Horacio

decimal points and metric system, a good compromise


----------



## megamania

I popped in

I looked about

and now I'm out.


later folks.....


----------



## Horacio

Hi, Mega!

Bye, Mega!


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I was going by your description of a guy in your last group. 225 lbs and a mullet. 225 didn't seem that heavy to me. I guess it depends on his height. Don't feel like I'm judging you. Everyone has their own tastes and preferences.




I estimated his weight but he was about 6 or 8 inches shorter than me ans quite large. He may have been heaver that I said. I'm personally hanging in at around 151-ish. Im feeling pretty good about myself lately so I can post this.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  You misread.
> 
> The guy had a 225 lb. mullet!




Well it was rather scary.....


----------



## Goldmoon

TOW have you been field testing the CAKBB already?

(01-05) 14:01 PST Saint Petersburg, Fla. (AP) -- 


A woman watching New Year's Eve fireworks from a picnic table found out that her bra can do more than lift and support: It also slowed a falling bullet.


The .45-caliber bullet struck Debbie Bingham, 46, after someone fired a gun into the air about 20 minutes before midnight. She still needed stitches, but the wound might have been much worse except for the bra strap, police spokesman George Kajtsa said.


Bingham, who was in town from Atlanta, said she is thankful for the undergarment, which she said was "very cheap."


"I'd love to have a couple more of those bras," she said.


Bingham said she was listening to music and enjoying the fireworks with her daughter and son when she felt a sharp pain in her shoulder.


Then Solanda Bingham, 30, noticed blood seeping through her mother's white shirt, and they found the bullet lodged halfway into the gold-colored bra. The other half was barely breaking the skin, Bingham told WTSP-TV.


Kajtsa described the wound as a "big scratch with bruising."


St. Petersburg police were searching for the shooter to determine if the shooting was intentional, Kajtsa said.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> TOW have you been field testing the CAKBB already?




Wasn't me...but that's some serious deflection capability there...


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> Wasn't me...but that's some serious deflection capability there...




Maybe you can find the manufacturer and improve on the design.


On a side note, Ill model them but no way in hell I'll test them.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Maybe you can find the manufacturer and improve on the design.
> 
> 
> On a side note, Ill model them but no way in hell I'll test them.




What if we use very slow chocolate bullets?


----------



## Goldmoon

The_One_Warlock said:
			
		

> What if we use very slow chocolate bullets?




While I relish the idea of being covered in chocolate, I doubt it will effectively test the stopping power of the CAKBB.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> When you will at last accept the International System ?
> 
> A System to rule them all and to bring them to uniformly mesured darkness...




Only dealing with science did I deal with the metric system. Lots of it in my physics classes.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm an engineer, I'm perfectly at home with the metric and imperial systems.  But I will never, NEVER understand the flip flop of notation between certain countries.  And I will fight till the bitter end against the use of decimal commas.  Decimal points or DEATH!!!!!
> 
> 
> 2*.*54 cm per inch.




Never figured out why they use commas instead of periods for decimal points. Then use commas for denoting thousands (and multiples thereof).....  :\


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Howdy.  Back from the beach with the children.  Turkey roasting in the oven (have to eat the meat in the freezer before we split at the end of the month).  Hope there isn't a repeat of yesterday's salt incident with the spaghetti.   :\


----------



## megamania

uuuummmmmm    turkey



turkey salad sandwiches

grilled cheese w/ turkey

uuuummmmm


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Mmmmm.... grilled cheese......


Mmmm..... turkey.....


But not together.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... grilled cheese......
> 
> 
> Mmmm..... turkey.....
> 
> 
> But not together.



Why not?

That actually doesn't sound too bad.

I loves me a good grilled ham and cheese, why not turkey?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

The turkey came out great!  The kids and I had a nice turkey dinner tonight.  I put some up for sandwiches or for making casseroles, and the rest of the turkey I dismantled and shredded.  I will make my mum's turkey burritos out of that.  Basically, shredded turkey with some of its jus mixed in, along with a can of rotel tomatoes and diced green chilis.  Slap that in a flour tortilla with a bit of shredded cheese and sour cream and you're in business.  

Love it when the stores around here sell leftover Thanksgiving turkeys for cheap.


----------



## Heckler

Damn...now I crave turkey. 

And there's none in the house.


----------



## megamania

dinner = chicken + bacon Hotpocket.   yummy....though not turkey.


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> That actually doesn't sound too bad.
> 
> I loves me a good grilled ham and cheese, why not turkey?





Grilled Cheese and bacon yum!

Grilled Cheese and ham is very good also

Grilled Cheese and pepporoni is nasty but a tad greasy

Grilled Cheese with Sloppy joe or left over Taco seasoned meat is nasty

I likes me grilled cheese


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Grilled cheese is good stuff.  Definite comfort food.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Is it just me or do you feel hollow and kind of stoopid posting here knowing that Frukathka (an apparent staple on this thread) just lost his dad and grandfather all in one fell swoop?

I hope Frukathka stays away from the boards for at least a while so that he can take some time to digest things.


----------



## megamania

yeah I miss him being here but his .... anger.... bothers me.  He is not an angry person.  Leave that to me.   

I'm sure there is more to it and frankly none of our busniss.   He'll be back bigger and brighter than ever.


Life is about change.  Whether it is home, family or finiances.....


----------



## megamania

Heckler said:
			
		

> Damn...now I crave turkey.
> 
> And there's none in the house.





For the past three weeks we have a small flock of turkeys wandering around our house.  Our dog is honestly scared of them.  Its kinda funny in truth.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... grilled cheese......
> 
> 
> Mmmm..... turkey.....
> 
> 
> But not together.





Turkey is a subtle flavor that many cheeses can overrun.  That said-  a grilled turkey and cheese with stuffing sounds really really really good........



Turkey sub with bacon, lettuce, onion and a smidgen of mayo with a bit of either salt or sour Cream & Onion chips would be awesome right now.


----------



## megamania

welp...its late and folks are either sleeping, partin' or elsewhere so I'm outta here.


----------



## megamania

Work on my Template collection....that's the ticket....  yeah yeah....


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Night.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

megamania said:
			
		

> ...and frankly none of our busniss.   He'll be back bigger and brighter than ever.



Agreed, which is why I'm hoping he logs off the internet for a while.


----------



## Jdvn1

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Night.



 Ditto.


----------



## Horacio

Goooooooooooooood mooooorning, Hiiiiiiiiiive !

Bright sunny morning in usually clouded Brittany. 

How are you doing ?


----------



## megamania

So quiet.

In the past 24 hours I have added about 6 templates to my master list, played about 4 games of Waterworks with the family, watched my daughter play a basketball game, sleep a whole 5 hours, play raquet ball with the wife, watch Basic Instinct 2 (until I fell asleep) and spoke to my mom on the phone.

Busy day.


----------



## megamania

Guess I'll poke around a bit before possibly leaving to a) sleep, b) watch rest of movie or enter the 4 templates and notes from Lords of Madness.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I vote choice A.    <---supposed to be a yawn.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Sleep would be good.....

Woke up at around 6AM, read a bit before going back to sleep. $#@% phone woke me up after 8AM....  Went to Star Trek club meeting, then mall, then Borders, then McDonald's and back home.

Earlier worked on defrosting the big freezer. Ice is nearly all melted now. Then gotta clean out whatever spilled in there.... Might wait until tomorrow since all ice isn't gone yet....


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I am very, very busy postponing chores.


----------



## Bront

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Frustration!  I am looking for a pic for my new character for a Curse of the Crimson Throne game (Pathfinder series coming out soon).  I will play a female Varisian cleric.  Basically, a gypsy with tattoos.  Can't decide on a good avatar for her.  What do you all like?



#2 (Filename Narr) I like the best.


----------



## Bront

Evening hive.

I'm pondering dinner... not sure if I want to wait or not.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I like pic #2, too.  But since it's for a PbP game where the DM is asking for pics so that he can make electronic tokens for use during combat, I figured the one that Frukathka likes "pops" the best on EN World's default setting.  I ended up going with that one, the close up of the girl with the loopy gold earring with the sapphire in it.  Not a bad pic, at all.  The dancing gypsy in the red skirt would've been cooler, though--if it was for a tabletop game I probably would've gone with her and edited out the dog.


----------



## megamania

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I am very, very busy postponing chores.





That can be exceptionally hard work


----------



## megamania

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Frustration!  I am looking for a pic for my new character for a Curse of the Crimson Throne game (Pathfinder series coming out soon).  I will play a female Varisian cleric.  Basically, a gypsy with tattoos.  Can't decide on a good avatar for her.  What do you all like?





Got an idea or two...lemme look around.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

That's okay!  I kind of looked for the picture first and then built the rest of the concept around the art, so for this game at least I'm going with big-gold-earring girl.   

Edit:  Here is her background, for those with time to kill and an inclination to read:[sblock]Born in the haberdasherie district of Korvosa to a Varisian mother of Riddleport descent, Girri learned the ways of the Korvosan streets at an early age: the best pick-pocketing is done in the temple district on worship-day morning, it's quicker to steal warm bread from the baker than to knead it by hand, men are fools for women, and trouble comes to those overly finicky about their next bed and meal.  For folk who delight in ill-gotten gain, the chancery of life, and the occasional dabble in the occult, Korvosa is a lay-about's paradise.

Some 26 years ago--by the best estimate of Mother Crone of Bent Trace Futurities--Girri was given over to the Futurities shop by her mother in exchange for the caravan fee back to Riddleport.  Since being fostered as a babe to the stoop-backed Mother Crone, Girri has served as shop dandy.  Sweeping the floor, preparing the old Crone's gruel, polishing the seer's "reliquary" on display in the reading room, hawking for customers--such was Girri's life until last autumn.  By saving the occasional tip dropped by a customer (gone unnoticed by the blind old lady) and honest street-thieving, Girri bought her freedom from Mother Crone and, leaving the Futurities shop on Bent Trace, set off for the Korvosan docks hoping to ply the tidbits of fate-telling she'd gleaned over the years.  

Without a roof over her head, the winter got the better of Girri.  Not adverse to a bit of firewater and friendly company, and most nights too poor to afford lodging, Girri took to overnighting in taprooms in the docks district.  Drink, coupled with the chill of the Korvosan winter, laid heavily upon the girl.  When at last she succumbed to Consumption, Girri struggled through the winter by garbing herself in flimsy silk scarves normally reserved for use by pick pockets and selling herself to dockworkers, sailors, porters, and taproom clientele for a place to sleep and a warm meal.  

Weakened by sickness and haggard to the bone by the price of her "freedom," Girri survived her first Korvosan winter without the tutelage of Mother Crone and is determined that next winter she'll not be forced to suffer similar sickness and indignity.  On the lookout for better pockets to pick and better friends, Girri is ripe for opportunity.  And, besides, Pharasma has sent the most unusual dreams of late…
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania

Neat.


----------



## megamania

Not much happening here in Vermont: especially in Arlington.



Kinda bored and tired of typing on the computer with entering Templates.


So instead I'm here typing in replies


----------



## megamania

Hate to type n' run but I'm thinking its time to tuck in my son and get some shuteye for myself seeing at I got 4 hours sleep last night a 1/2 hour power nap this afternoon.  Back to the grind tomorrow.... buggers me!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

megamania said:
			
		

> Not much happening here in Vermont: especially in Arlington.



This is much better than the alternative.  Personally, I'll take "boring" over pretty much anything else, especially if the "anything else" involves someone getting hurt or someone in pain.


----------



## Bront

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I like pic #2, too.  But since it's for a PbP game where the DM is asking for pics so that he can make electronic tokens for use during combat, I figured the one that Frukathka likes "pops" the best on EN World's default setting.  I ended up going with that one, the close up of the girl with the loopy gold earring with the sapphire in it.  Not a bad pic, at all.  The dancing gypsy in the red skirt would've been cooler, though--if it was for a tabletop game I probably would've gone with her and edited out the dog.



It's your choice ultimately 

I found a good site for character art a while ago.  I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Bront said:
			
		

> It's your choice ultimately
> 
> I found a good site for character art a while ago.  I'll have to see if I can find it again.



Indeedy.    I am a practical sort--if something looks better or "pops" brighter, rendering it more functional for PbP, I'll go with that and have no trouble putting aside the "prettier" pic.  

If you can dish out the link for the website you know, I'd be glad to have it.  My strategy the last few games I joined has been to find the art first and then develop the PC around the art.  Not sure I _exactly_ like doing it that way, but I've been giving it a try.


----------



## Bront

Here it is.

http://www.epilogue.net/index.php

It's a HUGE galary.


----------



## Blackrat

So, has the Hive died out?


----------



## Talislan

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So, has the Hive died out?




Hive...can't...die.........must...engage...more...mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So, has the Hive died out?



Nah, it's just the weekend ATE OUR SOULS!!!!!!

Or, you know, I was on a trip, or something.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, it's just the weekend ATE OUR SOULS!!!!!!



Oh that's what the strange feeling was. And here I thought that the trip to IKEA just got on my nerves


----------



## Aeson

Talislan said:
			
		

> Hive...can't...die.........must...engage...more...mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh that's what the strange feeling was. And here I thought that the trip to IKEA just got on my nerves



No, I guess I must have been wrong.  If you went to IKEA, then THAT'S obviously what ate your soul.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, I guess I must have been wrong.  If you went to IKEA, then THAT'S obviously what ate your soul.



Yeah. But I got a nice couch in exchange


----------



## Aeson

I guess my smiley isn't working in the last post.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. But I got a nice couch in exchange



Did you have to put it together?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you have to put it together?



Ouch.  That would be the devil's cruelest trick.  Pack-flat Soul Furniture.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> Did you have to put it together?



Ofcourse. It came in four separate pieces. Kind of what one would expect from IKEA


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ouch.  That would be the devil's cruelest trick.  Pack-flat Soul Furniture.



Yeah, seriously. I did have to put it together myself.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, seriously. I did have to put it together myself.



Yeah, I've never bought something as substantial as a sofa from them.  But I figure all of their stuff is like that.  My dining table came with the legs detached.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ofcourse. It came in four separate pieces. Kind of what one would expect from IKEA



I've never shopped there. I've heard jokes about having to put the furniture together.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:
			
		

> I've never shopped there. I've heard jokes about having to put the furniture together.



It was sort of surprice to see that I had to put a sofa together myself, but they tend to make them so easy to build that it wasn't really a big deal. And as far as I can tell from four days, it feels like a really good couch.


----------



## Goldmoon

Morning Hivers! How was everyones weekend? I spent mine fixing my car so I can sell it. Boring! Anyone have fun this weekend?


----------



## hafrogman

So I saw Avenue Q.
Blackrat assembled a sofa.

Aeson . . . took up arms smuggling?
Aeson . . . starred in a remake of Behind the Green Door?
Aeson . . . learned how to crochet for fun AND profit?


----------



## Talislan

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nah, it's just the weekend ATE OUR SOULS!!!!!!
> ...QUOTE]
> 
> Pher-u-ee!!! had me worried for a minute there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my smiley isn't working in the last post. QUOTE]
> 
> not to worry Aeson, have one of mine
> 
> T.
> 
> ps: note to Hive, I turn 30 next week, pls excuse any mild lunacy in the run up to Tues 22nd. I'm sure some of you have been there...maybe...  Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive !

A quiet and nice weekend here, even is weather was stormy and I was still a bit tiired after my gastric flu.

Talislan, turning 30 is a big turning point, congratulations  All lunacy is allowed


----------



## hafrogman

Talislan said:
			
		

> ps: note to Hive, I turn 30 next week . . . I'm sure some of you have been there...maybe...



Can't say as I have.  Let me know how it is.


----------



## Talislan

oh yeah, I put together a 4 door wardrobe this weekend. with draws. and 5 shelving units.

No wrist pain. Power tools ROCK!


----------



## Goldmoon

Talislan said:
			
		

> No wrist pain. Power tools ROCK!





Indeed, I love my cordless drill!


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So I saw Avenue Q.
> Blackrat assembled a sofa.
> 
> Aeson . . . took up arms smuggling?
> Aeson . . . starred in a remake of Behind the Green Door?
> Aeson . . . learned how to crochet for fun AND profit?



I did all of those. How did you know?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Indeed, I love my cordless drill!



That's not the thing with batteries you mentioned last week is it?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That's not the thing with batteries you mentioned last week is it?




Um, no.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> I did all of those. How did you know?



Well, you see that guy peering in through your window?  Don't look now! Ooops!  You startled him.  But he's there, trust me.  Anyway, that's me.  I'm stalking you.  I got tired of filming Goldmoon in the shower and moved on to a new stalkee.  I mean there's only so many times you can watch her naked and dripping wet before it just gets. . . you know. . .


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, you see that guy peering in through your window?  Don't look now! Ooops!  You startled him.  But he's there, trust me.  Anyway, that's me.  I'm stalking you.  I got tired of filming Goldmoon in the shower and moved on to a new stalkee.  I mean there's only so many times you can watch her naked and dripping wet before it just gets. . . you know. . .



 If you say seeing me wet and naked gets old, I'll hurt you.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If you say seeing me wet and naked gets old, I'll hurt you.



I don't think that would get old for any of us.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, you see that guy peering in through your window?  Don't look now! Ooops!  You startled him.  But he's there, trust me.  Anyway, that's me.  I'm stalking you.  I got tired of filming Goldmoon in the shower and moved on to a new stalkee.  I mean there's only so many times you can watch her naked and dripping wet before it just gets. . . you know. . .



How could you get tired of that?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> If you say seeing me wet and naked gets old, I'll hurt you.



I'm fairly certain that I said nothing of the sort.

I was quite careful.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> How could you get tired of that?



Okay, what I meant to say was, "you can only spend so much time watch Goldmoon dripping wet and naked before. . . she buys curtains."


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, what I meant to say was, "you can only spend so much time watch Goldmoon dripping wet and naked before. . . she buys curtains."




Im more impressed that you got on base and know where I live. Next time youre watching me, pay no attention to that red dot on your groin......


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Im more impressed that you got on base and know where I live. Next time youre watching me, pay no attention to that red dot on your groin......



*wince*

Please don't shoot me there.  I might need it again someday.   :\


----------



## megamania

Talislan said:
			
		

> ps: note to Hive, I turn 30 next week, pls excuse any mild lunacy in the run up to Tues 22nd. I'm sure some of you have been there...maybe...  Thanks





looney?

30?

looney and 30?


all the above and my demented twisted mind relished it.  All four of them


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *wince*
> 
> Please don't shoot me there.  I might need it again someday.   :\





invest in power tools


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> hafrogman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *wince*
> 
> Please don't shoot me there.  I might need it again someday.   :\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> invest in power tools
Click to expand...


The connection between these two thoughts eludes (and quite possibly, terrifies) me.


----------



## kenobi65

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The connection between these two thoughts eludes (and quite possibly, terrifies) me.




Electrical ear cleaners, of course.  Or, at least, that's what they told the grandma in "Parenthood."


----------



## Heckler

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *wince*
> 
> Please don't shoot me there.  I might need it again someday after I'm done watching Goldmoon dripping wet and naked.   :\



FIFY


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Afternoon, Hive.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> FIFY



Meh, that's more of a chore than a need.


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Afternoon, Hive.



Heigh-oh.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

That was just totally _wrong_, Heckler!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ofcourse. It came in four separate pieces. Kind of what one would expect from IKEA




What the?  I can understand desks, shelves, stands, etc to be put together, but a COUCH?  What were the four pieces?  The entire front section, a board in the back and two arms or something?  Weird.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It was sort of surprice to see that I had to put a sofa together myself, but they tend to make them so easy to build that it wasn't really a big deal. And as far as I can tell from four days, it feels like a really good couch.




Hrm, you probably paid a lot less for your couch than I paid for mine, but I LOVE my couch.  It's just so totally awesome.  It's the most comfy couch I literally have ever sat in.


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The connection between these two thoughts eludes (and quite possibly, terrifies) me.




Does it also give you a new meaning to the tool 'screwdriver'?


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I guess my smiley isn't working in the last post.




Oooooh, I thought a box with an X in it WAS the smiley.  Like he was wearing a box or something with an X marked on it.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Testing my new user title.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Testing my new user title.




And does it feel right for you?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

It's accurate.  Won't know if it feels right until I live it, I guess.  

'Nother two weeks to go.


----------



## Dog Moon

Woah.  And new Avatar too.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> What the?  I can understand desks, shelves, stands, etc to be put together, but a COUCH?  What were the four pieces?  The entire front section, a board in the back and two arms or something?  Weird.



Yeah, exactly. Well quessed .


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Woah.  And new Avatar too.



Ayup.  The SOS inner tube flung an a tropical beach with an orange sunset and a lone palm tree just didn't strike me as bespeaking "cold mid-Western Hoosier girl."


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Bront, thanks for the link to the art gallery.  Lots of interesting things there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I knew I smelled something. Take a shower, mang.



Blimey. I thought I smelled cabbage.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Blimey. I thought I smelled cabbage.



One of those damnable stuffed munckins?

Get it!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Ayup.  The SOS inner tube flung an a tropical beach with an orange sunset and a lone palm tree just didn't strike me as bespeaking "cold mid-Western Hoosier girl."




Or wishful thinking for those of us Tar Heel State residents....   (the snowflake, that is... Beach is too far away for me to contemplate it- four hours).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I, too, decided to change my avatar. Torm's holy symbol was gettin' a bit old for me right now....


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Blimey. I thought I smelled cabbage.



Howdy, Frukathka.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I, too, decided to change my avatar. Torm's holy symbol was gettin' a bit old for me right now....



Glad to see I wasn't the only one who felt a change in the air.  Nice iSnitch.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I, too, decided to change my avatar. Torm's holy symbol was gettin' a bit old for me right now....



 Is that a peregrine?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Howdy, Frukathka.



And a drowsy hello to you....

might need coffee soon


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is that a peregrine?



I think you will find it is an Experiment 626.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think you will find it is an Experiment 626.



I hope it doesn't have a glitch.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And a drowsy hello to you....
> 
> might need coffee soon



Mmmmm.  Caffeine.


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope it doesn't have a glitch.



It obviously does.  It's an Apple user.    

*ducks*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It obviously does.  It's an Apple user.
> 
> *ducks*



Speaking of ducks....


----------



## hafrogman

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Speaking of ducks....



 

Hopefully you weren't hoping for those as Christmas presents for anyone.  Yeah, I'm a horrible human being.  And terribly unorganized.  I'll try and get those done.  Honest, I swear.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hopefully you weren't hoping for those as Christmas presents for anyone.  Yeah, I'm a horrible human being.  And terribly unorganized.  I'll try and get those done.  Honest, I swear.



Not as Christmas gifts, per se. Just one gift [in general].

It's part of a family joke.


Anyway, whenever. I know you are busy, so whenever you get to it will be fine.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hive!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hive!



Goodnight _Hello,_ Moon.


----------



## Dog Moon

Welllll, I'M keeping MY Avatar.

*Sticks out tongue*


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Goodnight _Hello,_ Moon.




Is this a new nickname for me?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is this a new nickname for me?




No, I think he's referring to me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> No, I think he's referring to me.




Awwww.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, sorry.  Goldmoon was the one to which I was referring.  Too many moons.  Gold and dog and that envious maid.


----------



## Wereserpent

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awwww.




Your nickname is Doggy.  

*Pets the Doggy*


----------



## Wereserpent

Did I kill the Off-Topic forum or something?


----------



## Wereserpent

I guess I have.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Or sent it into a state of hibernation.


----------



## Dog Moon

Well, I returned to work after my last post and then went home, played some football on the xbox and then watched a couple of episodes of the 2nd season of 24.  So I only just recently have been able to get online on EnWorld.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey y'all. I'm a bit pissed off. I had to do some paperwork and in the mean time my coffee got cold. Not nice . Well I managed to drink that up, now it's time to go get some hot coffee. Maybe I'm in a better mood after that .


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Some jerk drank all my coffee.





Oh, wait.  That was me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Or sent it into a state of hibernation.



Replace the b with a v and you have hivernation.   

Sounds like a good name for a TV series about internet forums.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Gold and dog....




Hmmm....Gold and dog....dog...gold...BINGO!

Golden Retriever! Gold Dog!


----------



## Dog Moon

So Goldmoon and I are suddenly like superheroes where we can combine our powers together into one buff being named "Golden Retriever" or "Gold Dog"?

As long as we make cool sound effects, that's all I care about.


----------



## megamania

Well I won't be posting from work anymore.   Nothing has been said to me but internet access has been removed from the auditor's computer.

Wife and I are fighting over finainces.... again

Wife is forceing sick child to go to the skate program (so that SHE can go).  kiddo went around twice, nearly collapsed and now are home angry.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope it doesn't have a glitch.




Hopefully not. And not Leroy either.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hive!





Hello!

Saw where you were willing to bash in Brady's knee.....   

Maybe someone burn Belichek's raggedly hoodie....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey y'all. I'm a bit pissed off. I had to do some paperwork and in the mean time my coffee got cold. Not nice . Well I managed to drink that up, now it's time to go get some hot coffee. Maybe I'm in a better mood after that .




Coffee is not meant to be cold! Starbucks be damned!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Some jerk drank all my coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wait.  That was me.




So you're a jerk?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

After playing on my nephew's Wii, now I want one!!! :cries: Even if all I do is play the baseball and bowling games on it.... those were fun! Funny watching MOM play on it....  

They're calling for snow, then sleet, then freezing rain here tomorrow. I saw that Aeson's already getting snow where he is. All I wanted was SNOW, not all that other crap!


----------



## Aeson

It's freezing rain now. I did get to go out and play in it though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Coffee is not meant to be cold! Starbucks be damned!



I happen to like Frappuccinos.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> They're calling for snow, then sleet, then freezing rain here tomorrow. I saw that Aeson's already getting snow where he is. All I wanted was SNOW, not all that other crap!



I hope your car is parked in the garage and not in the driveway.


----------



## Aeson

My car is in the driveway. It's covered in melting snow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Hopefully not. And not Leroy either.



I've got a Stitch too. He's only got one glitch: the holiday gear doesn't come off.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> My car is in the driveway. It's covered in melting snow.



 You out there with a blowdryer?


----------



## Aeson

No. It's warming up outside.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No. It's warming up outside.



 Thats a good thing isn't it?


----------



## Aeson

Not if you want to keep playing in it or want a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Not if you want to keep playing in it or want a snow day tomorrow.



A snow day?   

As far as I know businesses don't close on snow days.


----------



## Aeson

I didn't necessarily mean me or my business. Some small businesses have been known to close if they couldn't get there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I didn't necessarily mean me or my business. Some small businesses have been known to close if they couldn't get there.



Ah. You are wanting massive snow fall; mountains of white gob.


----------



## Aeson

I want to disappear when I walk out my front door in 7ft. snowdrifts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to disappear when I walk out my front door in 7ft. snowdrifts.



You could make your own private network of tunnels.


----------



## Aeson

That would be awesome. And an igloo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That would be awesome. And a snow castle.



FIFY.


----------



## Aeson

I do want to enjoy it. I'd need lots of help for a castle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> I do want to enjoy it. I'd need lots of help for a castle.



If I had the money I'd fly out and help you with it.


----------



## Aeson

That would be fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> That would be fun.



Bucketfuls of fun.


----------



## Blackrat

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Coffee is not meant to be cold! Starbucks be damned!



Well if it was ice-cold and the weather outside was over 25 degrees celsius, I wouldn't mind but a room-temp coffee on winter just isn't right. Well luckily I managed to drink my coffee hot today. I'm on much better mood now.


----------



## Blackrat

After long hours of observation I have come to the conclusion that Schrödinger's theory was flaved. I do not address the thought process after the supposed cat in a box, but rather getting a cat inside a box. I tried. We were supposed to get my sister's cat to a vet and put it to a transportation cage. It proved impossible. So I have come to the conclusion that the theory is absurd because you could never get the cat in that box. Period.

Sorry about my humorous rant. Cat's are impossible creatures. I love the little monster .


----------



## Bront

Blackrat said:
			
		

> After long hours of observation I have come to the conclusion that Schrödinger's theory was flaved. I do not address the thought process after the supposed cat in a box, but rather getting a cat inside a box. I tried. We were supposed to get my sister's cat to a vet and put it to a transportation cage. It proved impossible. So I have come to the conclusion that the theory is absurd because you could never get the cat in that box. Period.
> 
> Sorry about my humorous rant. Cat's are impossible creatures. I love the little monster .



Maybe if you weren't a rat...

I've had little to no problem stuffing my cat into many strange places.  But then, I've been able to lift her while she's curled up into a ball asleep and she won't move (usually).

Then again, i don't think I've actualy tried to get her in her cat transport.


----------



## Blackrat

Bront said:
			
		

> Maybe if you weren't a rat...



Hmm that might have some effect . Eventually we just carried her to the car without the cage and she didn't resist a bit.


----------



## Talislan

Dum-de-dum-de-dum...

Afternoon Hive.

Dum-de-dum-de-dum...

is it just me or has this place been a bit quiet the last couple of days?

Dum-de-dum-de-dum...

...
...
...
...
... ... bored  

OK question for anyone who can be bothered... do I a) go to train my Kung-Fu tonight or b):Revisit NWN(1) with something other than Ranger in the character mix (I know, but I likes mi two weapon fightin')

so that's Kung Fu or NWN

...
anyone
...
oh yeah help if I post this I guess


----------



## Blackrat

I pick...
.
.
.
Um...
.
.
.
Option C


----------



## Talislan

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I pick...
> .
> .
> .
> Um...
> .
> .
> .
> Option C




And a most excellent choice as well Mr Rat. Option C it is.

...now if I can just find an umpa-lumpa on a pogo stick I'm all set.


----------



## Blackrat

Talislan said:
			
		

> And a most excellent choice as well Mr Rat. Option C it is.
> 
> ...now if I can just find an umpa-lumpa on a pogo stick I'm all set.



But how are you going to get an emmental ball fit into champagne bottle ?


----------



## Talislan

Oh darn and blast! I forgot the emmental imbuing kit!
do you think it will matter to much if I use 'tube' cheese paste or stringy cheese instead? :\ 

...
...
......er ..where am I?


----------



## Blackrat

Ofcourse it matters! You can't use tube-cheese! It's not even real cheese!...



...On the other hand. If you...


...No that wouln't....

Hmmm...

Yes, but ofcourse...

I got it...

Oh sorry, never mind. I'll just take over the world now, don't mind me, I'm just a harmless little rat.

*Whistling*


----------



## Talislan

All HAIL LORD RATTY VON BLACKRAT!

Miniscule conqueror of the world without it even noticing, almost!

May your vast army of distractionary umpa Lumpa's on pogo sticks bring you all the cheese not of a tube as they bounce the cosmos to your indomitable will.

or words to that effect.

Well done. You win.  

...

anyone for slinky tennis?


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, this was a lousy world, you can have it, I'll go find a warmer one. Maybe Venus...

*Bursts into an incoherent evil laughter*


BTW, how does one play slinky tennis?


----------



## Talislan

I don't know. Thought it might prove an interesting experiment.

Just think, the development of a pointless sport involving springs and ladies struggling to control them whilst wearing only a few flimsy bits of white cotton.

There must be a niche for it in some small corner of the universe. I will be a Googolinaire before I know it!

oooh! MINDSTORM! the ultimate boys toy...........


.....wait for it.....


................



.......REMOTE CONTROLLED SLINKY SPRING RACERS!

That's it I am going home to invent them now. You can have Venus. Just sit back and watch as the ladies come a-runnin to admire my sleek slinky boredom beating auto re-tumbling (Yes that's what I said folks!you heard it here first) totally transmorphable SLINKY SPRING-RACER - DELUXE GALAXY LTD EDITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*WITH BELLS ON!!!!!!!!*

May require supervision by a registered nurse. batteries not included. mains chargeable whilst offers last.


----------



## Blackrat

I have a nagging suspicion that four days in a row of 12 hour workdays has had some irrepairable effect on my sanity. Maybe I should go home soon. At least I can sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## Talislan

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I have a nagging suspicion that four days in a row of 12 hour workdays has had some irrepairable effect on my sanity. Maybe I should go home soon. At least I can sleep in tomorrow.




 

know what you mean. I'm talking to an imaginary Rat online about Umpa-Lumpa's, pogo sticks, slinky's and emmental cheese. Time to call it a day I think.  

Thanks for the company and enjoy your lay in tomorrow.
Now Go get some rest little Rat, that's an order!


----------



## Blackrat

Can't yet. Fifteen minutes to go.


----------



## Mycanid

Morning Hive ... thought I would stop by and see what you all were up too.


----------



## Mycanid

Nobody here ... ah well. Maybe later on.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hey Hivers, Im i the middle of moving so Ill be in and out when In can in the next few days.


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hey Hivers, Im i the middle of moving so Ill be in and out when In can in the next few days.




Hmm ... well, THAT answers a question I have been wondering about for some time.

Ah well.

Not so easy will it be to drop by and say hello to you ... never had the opportunity unfortunately.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I have a nagging suspicion that four days in a row of 12 hour workdays has had some irrepairable effect on my sanity. Maybe I should go home soon. At least I can sleep in tomorrow.





Sanity is make-believe for adults.


----------



## megamania

Talislan said:
			
		

> I don't know. Thought it might prove an interesting experiment.
> 
> Just think, the development of a pointless sport involving springs and ladies struggling to control them *whilst wearing only a few flimsy bits of white cotton.*
> 
> May require supervision by a registered nurse. batteries not included. mains chargeable whilst offers last.





The only part of this game I understand......


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> I want to disappear when I walk out my front door in 7ft. snowdrifts.





Once had to jump out of the second story window to leave a snow covered house.   Some idiot set up the exterior doors to open OUT.  had 30-36 inches of snow.   No way to open the door.


----------



## megamania

megamania said:
			
		

> Well I won't be posting from work anymore.   Nothing has been said to me but internet access has been removed from the auditor's computer.
> 
> Wife and I are fighting over finainces.... again
> 
> Wife is forceing sick child to go to the skate program (so that SHE can go).  kiddo went around twice, nearly collapsed and now are home angry.






......


good to know people care........


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> good to know people care........



It's not that we don't care.  It's just that there's not much we can do to help.  I'd call your tech guys and claim ENWorld was a matter of vital importance to your work, but I doubt they'd believe me.   :\


----------



## Goldmoon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Hmm ... well, THAT answers a question I have been wondering about for some time.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Not so easy will it be to drop by and say hello to you ... never had the opportunity unfortunately.




Aww, I'm so sorry Myc, I never got to meet any enworlders....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> It's freezing rain now. I did get to go out and play in it though.




It snowed this morning before I got up, then freezing rain all day. There was a small bit of sleet while I was going to work. Didn't get to play in it though.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hope your car is parked in the garage and not in the driveway.




No garage. But I did park it on the side of the road where I could get out easier than from the driveway which slopes downward towards the back of the house where I park the car. It had about an inch of snow on it when I left for work this morning about 5:45.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> A snow day?
> 
> As far as I know businesses don't close on snow days.




I know mine doesn't. They didn't close for the 15" we got a couple years ago nor the big ice storm back in '02.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> After long hours of observation I have come to the conclusion that Schrödinger's theory was flaved. I do not address the thought process after the supposed cat in a box, but rather getting a cat inside a box. I tried. We were supposed to get my sister's cat to a vet and put it to a transportation cage. It proved impossible. So I have come to the conclusion that the theory is absurd because you could never get the cat in that box. Period.
> 
> Sorry about my humorous rant. Cat's are impossible creatures. I love the little monster .




I've gotten mine in with minimal difficulty. Usually if they want to be stubborn, I get ahold of the legs and then shove them in.


----------



## Dog Moon

*woof, woof*


----------



## CanadienneBacon

No snow here but I see on my handy dandy internet weather forecast that Indiana got snow today!  Yipee!  Only 14 more days to go before we leave this island.

I bought a pair of pants today at the thrift store.  First pair of pants I've purchased in three years.  My wardrobe consists of shorts, capri pants, and sleeveless shirts.  Yay for pants!


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *woof, woof*



All right, who peed on the carpet?


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> All right, who peed on the carpet?




*points at the cat*


----------



## Heckler

Bront said:
			
		

> All right, who peed on the carpet?



Ididntdoit.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *points at the cat*








Watchopointinat?


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> *points at the cat*



Nah, he uses the litterbox we put in the rules forum.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

And to think that's what I thought was stinking up the 4E forum


----------



## Bront

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> And to think that's what I thought was stinking up the 4E forum



Nah, that's the unwashed masses.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

It's snowing here. Ground is already white. We should get a few inches out of this.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Bront said:
			
		

> Nah, that's the unwashed masses.




Yeah. They're making sure they're nice and funkefied by Gencon.


----------



## Mycanid

Heya folks ... just stoppin by to say hello to you all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Mycanid?


----------



## Bront

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya folks ... just stoppin by to say hello to you all.



Fungus!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. They're making sure they're nice and funkefied by Gencon.



I'm sure the Dealer's Hall wil smell pretty Gamey.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hey, Frukathka has a new avatar!

What made you pick the pewter-looking trumpet?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Hey, Frukathka has a new avatar!
> 
> What made you pick the pewter-looking trumpet?



This.  

I'm just waiting for the change now.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Huh.  

Why Reveille?  Is it something to do with your Dad?  Though I do see that in your signature you have a couple of links to Reveille-this-or-that.  

Perhaps I should click through...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Huh.
> 
> Why Reveille?  Is it something to do with your Dad?  Though I do see that in your signature you have a couple of links to Reveille-this-or-that.
> 
> Perhaps I should click through...



I'm sure you know what Reveille is. I persoanlly find it to be rather calming and inspirational, though it is rather short.

My dad was a veteran of the Vietnam War, though I didn't choose it because of that. 

I changed the title of threads in my sig to bring it up to date when my new username takes hold. Those are my creations.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Yup, as a vet myself I do know what reveille is.  I haven't played reveille (don't play the trumpet) but I have done flag duty, particularly earlier in my Army years as a grunt.  Even now, when I am near a base at 5pm and hear a canon boom out the end of the duty day, I still have to remind myself that I don't _have_ to pull over, get out of the car, and either salute or put my hand over my heart.  As a civilian, these things are totally voluntary.  When you're active duty or the spouse of someone active duty, they're mandatory.      At least on any base I ever lived on.

I'm still praying for you for peace, strength, and focus, by the way.


----------



## Bront

Hey hive.

I saw the request you made Fru.  I find it... strange.

I might suggest holding off on the change for a bit, in case you change your mind, though it's not like it's hard to change back...


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I thought the same and then I remembered that grief is a process and it's okay to change something easy-breezy (like a screen name), particularly when the repercussions of a simple change are almost nil and aren't likely to hurt anyone (Fru included).  Who knows, maybe he's been thinking of a switch for a long time now.   [sorry to discuss you in the third person, Frukathka]

I know I personally have considered asking my screen name to be shortened from its present length down to CB.  Or switching it to something else altogether.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Nightey nite, all.


----------



## Dog Moon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I know I personally have considered asking my screen name to be shortened from its present length down to CB.  Or switching it to something else altogether.




Eh.  If I had a long name, but it could be shortened for a nickname into something short, that would be fine.  Like if my screen name was Dogbert Moonalicious, would be find because people could call me Dogbert or DM, both of which are shorted versions.

Although you know it's bad when people shortened DOG MOON, a two-syllable words into Dog or DM...


----------



## megamania

DM or Damned Mighty or Dungeon Master or Deranged Maniac.   .......


----------



## megamania

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I changed the title of threads in my sig to bring it up to date when my new username takes hold. .





New User name?!?!   no more Fru?


----------



## megamania

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Yup, as a vet myself I do know what reveille is.  I haven't played reveille (don't play the trumpet) but I have done flag duty, particularly earlier in my Army years as a grunt.  Even now, when I am near a base at 5pm and hear a canon boom out the end of the duty day, I still have to remind myself that I don't _have_ to pull over, get out of the car, and either salute or put my hand over my heart.  As a civilian, these things are totally voluntary.  When you're active duty or the spouse of someone active duty, they're mandatory.      At least on any base I ever lived on.
> 
> I'm still praying for you for peace, strength, and focus, by the way.





Sometimes I think they should be.   I am one of the few that still takes off his hat and holds it over his heart during the national anthem.  Patriotism is gone.  We are forgetting what is important about America.  ah well.... I nearing the political line that can not be crossed so I will step back and look for something else to lament and digress about.....


----------



## megamania

haven't done much with my Templates this week.  I have been fighting a nasty cold that has leveled several people at both jobs and within the family.  Still dealing with my morgage issues and car stuff.


Factory work has been interesting as of late.  A married couple is suddenly seperateing and the wife is moving in with a much younger guy whom also works at the factory.  She thinks it is okay to flaunt this since the "ex" dosen't say anything.   As one that has been there she should be carefull.  The quiet people build inner anger / energy.  Been there done that.



As I am working on templates I am thinking about a nasty villian to create-

Drow- several levels of either sorcerer or True Necromancer
Elven Vampire Template
Evolved Undead Template
negative Energy Template

Nasty and very visual villian to use.


----------



## megamania

Appears everyone is asleep or away so later......


----------



## megamania

oh yeah-   Fru... have you recieved my S / H money as of yet?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm sure the Dealer's Hall wil smell pretty Gamey.




Only the time of "gamey" when it's been on the road for a week in the middle of summer...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Appears everyone is asleep or away so later......




Was eating breakfast and having coffee at that time. I'm off work but no church due to the snow. Although some churches are still having services. Road is fairly dry that I can see but it's COLD outside! We got about an inch of snow that looks like cotton balls all over the yard.


----------



## megamania

Very cold and windy here.   I ended up sleeping a bunch today.  Just woke up to do bills and get ready for work.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

It's strangely warm here, has been all autumn and winter.  Aside from short little cold snaps it's been unseasonably warm.  No snow at all aside from dustings that last a few hours.  This is a new thing, the warmest winter in living memory, and to me at least it's very weird.


----------



## Heckler

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Eh.  If I had a long name, but it could be shortened for a nickname into something short, that would be fine.  Like if my screen name was Dogbert Moonalicious, would be find because people could call me Dogbert or DM, both of which are shorted versions.
> 
> Although you know it's bad when people shortened DOG MOON, a two-syllable words into Dog or DM...



Your screen name should totally be Dogbert Moonalicious.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Dogalicious Moonbert I say!!!  Nothing less will do  

Also my cat is attacking the waist drawstrings of my sweatpants.  This is painful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anyone alive in here?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Hey Fru--I mean Reveille.    

I'm alive.  I just came by to give a shout out that if anyone wants Burok Torn, Calastia, or Vigil Watch: Warrens of the Ratment for super cheap, I have the three of 'em listed on e-bay for 0.99 cents each.  They're all in mint condition, never been used.  I'm selling them for cheap to get them off my bookshelf before the movers come on the 28th.

Here is a link to the EN World thread in the RPG Marketplace.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=217004


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Dogalicious Moonbert, indeed.

Ha!  I just realized that I may now shorten Reveille down to "Rev."  This makes me grin, since the deity devoted to destruction and death and fire and chaos in my homebrew is Reven.  

No coincidence or relation, I'm sure.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Ha!  I just realized that I may now shorten Reveille down to "Rev."  This makes me grin, since the deity devoted to destruction and death and fire and chaos in my homebrew is Reven.
> 
> No coincidence or relation, I'm sure.



I'm cool with that, don't mind it at all. I knew it would happen sooner or later.


----------



## Dog Moon

Heckler said:
			
		

> Your screen name should totally be Dogbert Moonalicious.




You know.  If I could change my screen name for like a short period of time like a week or two, I probably would.


----------



## Blackrat

Oy, I've been away for the weekend and Fru has made a transformation. Scary. So, earlier I called you Fru because I'm too lazy to write long words. Can I just call you Rev now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Can I just call you Rev now?



Fine by me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> oh yeah-   Fru... have you recieved my S / H money as of yet?



Yeah, I got it. I just need to get over to the bank and Post Office to get it cashed and your book shipped.


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Anyone alive in here?





nope.... only us undead......


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got it. I just need to get over to the bank and Post Office to get it cashed and your book shipped.





thankyou Rev.



Reverend Fru?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So, whats happening BR?


----------



## megamania

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Dogalicious Moonbert I say!!!  Nothing less will do
> 
> Also my cat is attacking the waist drawstrings of my sweatpants.  This is painful.




LOL!


Been there had it done.



OOOOOOOW!   That's not the string you $#@^* cat   LOL


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> So, whats happening BR?





and how does it go for you sir?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> thankyou Rev.
> 
> Reverend Fru?



No, just Reveille now.

I won't be a reverend until I get my education/license to be one.


----------



## megamania

Hate to type an' go but I gotta work tommorrow.  Cya all later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> and how does it go for you sir?



I'm doing all right. You work today Mega?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> So, whats happening BR?



Not much. The flat is starting to look like a living place now. I finally got the bookshelves together. Yeah, they were from IKEA too  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I finally got the bookshelves together. Yeah, they were from IKEA too  .



Good brand; which system?


----------



## Blackrat

Not quite sure. I left the choosing for my GF. I think I might take some pics of the place and show you. Now that I've had chance to put my minis in a display shelf and the few gaming books I took with me on the bookshelf .


----------



## Turanil

jus











just a ueless post in a uselsss thread I didn't even read


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Turanil said:
			
		

> jus
> 
> just a ueless post in a uselsss thread I didn't even read



This really isn't allowed here in the hive.


----------



## Blackrat

Rev , hmm it will take time to get used to this. Oh, anyway, I decided to civilize myself and looked up what Reveille means. Quite cool decicion for a new screenname. But when I got to wikipedia's section of lyrics to I almost ruined my keyboard. Damn some soldiers have had good time coming up with this:

*To the U.S. tune:*

_I can't get 'em up,
    I can't get 'em up,
    I can't get 'em up this morning;
    I can't get 'em up,
    I can't get 'em up,
    I can't get 'em up at all!

        The corporal's worse than the privates,
        The sergeant's worse than the corporals,
        Lieutenant's worse than the sergeants,
        And the captain's worst of all!_

Kind of reminds me of my time in the army .


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive!

Last week was kinda busy, but everything begins to get normal again.

Weekend was short was very good, I had my daughter with me (usually she goes to her mother's home for the weekend).  

Yesterday I took my daughter to a poney walk, she loved it!





How are things going by here ?

Blackrat, how are you doing with your new flat ? Does decoration advance ok ?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Kind of reminds me of my time in the army .



If I weren't such a tubby beotch, I might actually join.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, Horacio. Whats going on, mang?

I'm curious, do you use a program to help with your drawings, or is it all done by hand?
I ask because I think you've got the Order of the Stick style down pat.


----------



## Horacio

Hi Reveille!

Thanks for the compliment!

For my drawings I make them from scratch with Inkscape (an open source vector graphics editor). I've been drawing in Order of the Stick style for almost two years, so I've got some practice with the tool


----------



## Darth K'Trava

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> Dogalicious Moonbert I say!!!  Nothing less will do
> 
> Also my cat is attacking the waist drawstrings of my sweatpants.  This is painful.




Tuck them  inside the sweatpants. That way they can't play with the strings.


----------



## Mycanid

Heya lads and lasses!


----------



## Dog Moon

Turanil said:
			
		

> just a ueless post in a uselsss thread I didn't even read




See, the thing about this thread is that while it SEEMS useless, it's a really great stress reliever.  Where else can people vent and actually have other listen and respond to them without putting them down?

Those among us in the Hive consider each other friends and while we do get rid of stress in the Hive, we also share our joy within it by sharing the good times in our lives.

So while you probably won't ever return to the Hive and read this response, I just want you to know that in the slight chance you do see this post, the Hive may be virtually useless in relation to dnd, but in dealing with our personal lives, it's far from useless.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heya lads and lasses!




Howdy!


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> See, the thing about this thread is that while it SEEMS useless, it's a really great stress reliever.  Where else can people vent and actually have other listen and respond to them without putting them down?
> 
> Those among us in the Hive consider each other friends and while we do get rid of stress in the Hive, we also share our joy within it by sharing the good times in our lives.
> 
> So while you probably won't ever return to the Hive and read this response, I just want you to know that in the slight chance you do see this post, the Hive may be virtually useless in relation to dnd, but in dealing with our personal lives, it's far from useless.



Well put.


----------



## Dog Moon

Aeson said:
			
		

> Well put.




Thanks.  Guess someone just kinda making a comment like that annoyed me a little, especially just after getting home from work.


----------



## Aeson

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Guess someone just kinda making a comment like that annoyed me a little, especially just after getting home from work.



I understand the annoyance. The post was pointless.


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> Blackrat, how are you doing with your new flat ? Does decoration advance ok ?



Hey Horacio. Been a while. Yeah, the decoration is going good. We're about done now. Just needs to hang couple of paintings up and that's it. When I can find my camera I'll take couple of pics and show you guys. Probably in the weekend again, since I'm way too tired to even think anything during the week  .


----------



## Talislan

Morning one and all!

In the spirit of sharing the good things in life,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!  

Turn 30    today despite my youthfully virile appearance    and it seems only right that I share my strange feeling of well being with you wonderful co-habitors of the Hive.
Long may this oasis of (in)sanity remain, a beacon of light to the lost, frustrated or just plain tired contributors to EnWorld.

Feel the love in the room people!

T.


----------



## Blackrat

Where's the cake?!!!! I want my share of the cake!!!

Oh and BTW, Happy B-day Talislan


----------



## Blackrat

Talislan said:
			
		

> Long may this oasis of (in)sanity remain, a beacon of light to the lost, frustrated or just plain tired contributors to EnWorld.




You have just been sigged


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Where's the cake?!!!! I want my share of the cake!!!
> 
> Oh and BTW, Happy B-day Talislan








   

Happy B-Day Talislan!


----------



## Blackrat

Rev brought the cake. Huuray! Now the party can begin .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Rev brought the cake. Huuray! Now the party can begin .








Can I wear a party hat?


----------



## Talislan

Blackrat said:
			
		

> You have just been sigged




Yay, my first sig!
(MUST be my birthday!)

Cheers for the cake Reveille!

Sorry to dash but birthday or not I have my annual appraisal with the boss man in 20 mins!

T.

ps. try to save some of that cake for the other regulars when they arrive!


----------



## Horacio

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> See, the thing about this thread is that while it SEEMS useless, it's a really great stress reliever.  Where else can people vent and actually have other listen and respond to them without putting them down?
> 
> Those among us in the Hive consider each other friends and while we do get rid of stress in the Hive, we also share our joy within it by sharing the good times in our lives.
> 
> So while you probably won't ever return to the Hive and read this response, I just want you to know that in the slight chance you do see this post, the Hive may be virtually useless in relation to dnd, but in dealing with our personal lives, it's far from useless.




Really well said, Dog Moon!


----------



## Horacio

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hey Horacio. Been a while. Yeah, the decoration is going good. We're about done now. Just needs to hang couple of paintings up and that's it. When I can find my camera I'll take couple of pics and show you guys. Probably in the weekend again, since I'm way too tired to even think anything during the week  .




Find that camera, post those pics ! 

I understand too well the tired part, specially with your working hours :s


----------



## Horacio

Talislan said:
			
		

> Morning one and all!
> 
> In the spirit of sharing the good things in life,
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!
> 
> Turn 30    today despite my youthfully virile appearance    and it seems only right that I share my strange feeling of well being with you wonderful co-habitors of the Hive.
> Long may this oasis of (in)sanity remain, a beacon of light to the lost, frustrated or just plain tired contributors to EnWorld.
> 
> Feel the love in the room people!
> 
> T.




Happy birthday, Talislan !!!

30 years ! The beginning of the end  
(that was what my daddy told me at my 30 birthday, almost two years ago  )


----------



## Horacio

Hi Hive!

Those last months I've often blogged about optical illusions. Yesterday I decided that I have already spoken enough about illusions created by others, and that it was time to make some myself.

The first one : 





What do you think ?


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> What do you think ?



Oy, it's trying to eat my brain. It's supposed to look like it's waving right? Does it do that on paper too or is it because of the light-emissions of screen?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> What do you think ?



Heya Horacio. I really like it. Reminds me of the optical illusion in Mallrats (the Schooner).


----------



## Horacio

Hey Blackrat, I don't know if it also does it in paper, I haven't printed it... yet 

Reveille, thanks, glad you liked it


----------



## Blackrat

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hey Blackrat, I don't know if it also does it in paper, I haven't printed it... yet
> 
> Reveille, thanks, glad you liked it



I'll try it. I have a colorprinter next to me  . I'll let you know soon


----------



## Blackrat

It does. Just not so strongly but that might because of the color-settings of the printer. It didn't print it with as bright colors as it's on screen.


----------



## Blackrat

Time for the afternoon coffee. It's been in the coffee-pot for at least two hours. Horrible stuff now, but at least it keeps me awake .


----------



## Horacio

Old coffee is usually pretty bad... but at least it's a caffeine source!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Time for the afternoon coffee. It's been in the coffee-pot for at least two hours. Horrible stuff now, but at least it keeps me awake .



Why don't you make a new pot?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Why don't you make a new pot?



Too lazy...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> It does. Just not so strongly but that might because of the color-settings of the printer. It didn't print it with as bright colors as it's on screen.



It might work better if printed photo quality (glossy) paper.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Too lazy...



 You are too lazy to want a decent cup of coffee?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> You are too lazy to want a decent cup of coffee?



Yeah  . I will tolerate the one bad cup on afternoon, because I know that if I wait for another couple of hours, the evening shift nurse is going to make a new pot, and I get fresh coffee then


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah  . I will tolerate the one bad cup on afternoon, because I know that if I wait for another couple of hours, the evening shift nurse is going to make a new pot, and I get fresh coffee then



 Eaxctly how many cups of coffee do you drink in a day? I ususally have one or day, three at most.

Do you work in a hospital?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Eaxctly how many cups of coffee do you drink in a day? I ususally have one or day, three at most.
> 
> Do you work in a hospital?



Two or three. Yeah, they call this a hospital. It's so small though that you could actually call it a healthcare center.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

So what is your function there?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> So what is your function there?



I keep the nurses feeling safe  . I'm a security guard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I keep the nurses feeling safe  . I'm a security guard.



I hope the job isn't interesting on a daily basis.

Out of the multitude of jobs that I've had, I've never been a security guard, though I've always wanted to try it out.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> I hope the job isn't interesting on a daily basis.
> 
> Out of the multitude of jobs that I've had, I've never been a security guard, though I've always wanted to try it out.



Of the half a year I've been here, absolutely nothing has actually happened. Well I guess it helps that I'm so scary looking (Big bald guy with a 10 inch goatee) that no-one actually has the gut to start messing up. So I'm bored to death here. But at least the nurses keep telling my boss that I'm the best guy they have had here, so I must be doing something right  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Of the half a year I've been here, absolutely nothing has actually happened. Well I guess it helps that I'm so scary looking (Big bald guy with a 10 inch goatee) that no-one actually has the gut to start messing up. So I'm bored to death here. But at least the nurses keep telling my boss that I'm the best guy they have had here, so I must be doing something right  .



10" goatee? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You've gotta post a pic of yourself. 

Here's me (taken less than a minute ago):


----------



## Blackrat

Seems I exaggarated a bit. Had to measure it after that. Only 7,5 inch. But if I hadn't groomed it shorter a few months back it would be way longer now. I'll post a pic when I can get my head shaven again. The stubble of hair is too long again. Must be at least 1mm now .


----------



## Horacio

Kids...  Always comparing goatee sizes....


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Seems I exaggarated a bit. Had to measure it after that. Only 7,5 inch. But if I hadn't groomed it shorter a few months back it would be way longer now. I'll post a pic when I can get my head shaven again. The stubble of hair is too long again. Must be at least 1mm now .



I remember one time when I was working at Arby's my boss told me I needed a hair cut. I didn't want to pay for one so that evening when I got home, I cut my hair as close to scalp as I could, and shaved off the rest. When my mom got home, her jaw must have dropped to the floor. I looket at her, blinked, and said "What?" The her eyes kind of bugged out. Then I said "Oh yeah, what do you think?" In response she told me I looked like a cancer patient.  :\ 

I took it from that that the bald look wasn't for me.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, Horacio has a beard too. At least I think he has. You need to show us http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=217116


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Horacio said:
			
		

> Kids...  Always comparing goatee sizes....



Where'd you disappear to?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> I remember one time when I was working at Arby's my boss told me I needed a hair cut. I didn't want to pay for one so that evening when I got home, I cut my hair as close to scalp as I could, and shaved off the rest. When my mom got home, her jaw must have dropped to the floor. I looket at her, blinked, and said "What?" The her eyes kind of bugged out. Then I said "Oh yeah, what do you think?" In response she told me I looked like a cancer patient.  :\
> 
> I took it from that that the bald look wasn't for me.



Sounds a bit like what happened when I shaved my head a few years back. Wow, must've actually been 7 years ago. Time sure flies. Anyways, I used to have hair that hung to half my back. Then I just got bored of taking care of it and shaved it off. Didn't even warn my girlfriend of it. Got her good. Luckily she liked me bald.


----------



## Blackrat

Rev. I founds it. Here be me last summer. I'm the guy sitting in the middle. http://www.metalshots.com/2007-06-29_Tuska_Helsinki/slides/Tuska_0007.html

Now my beard has grown quite good since then


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Rev. I founds it. Here be me last summer. I'm the guy sitting in the middle. http://www.metalshots.com/2007-06-29_Tuska_Helsinki/slides/Tuska_0007.html
> 
> Now my beard has grown quite good since then



Look good. You fit the image well. Which of the ladies is your gf?


----------



## Blackrat

The one behind me. That picture isn't really doing rights for her. She had so pale makeup that day, that the pic just doesn't show her right. Nor her totally white eye-lashes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Wow, she certainly is a fox.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. She was even hotter when she had red hair. She dyed them a week before that pic. Now she has promised me she's going to start dying them back to red again.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Yowza. I've always been partial to red haired ladies.


----------



## Blackrat

Me too .


----------



## Blackrat

Time to go. I have dinner waiting at home. Good night.


----------



## Aeson

Reveille said:
			
		

> I hope the job isn't interesting on a daily basis.
> 
> Out of the multitude of jobs that I've had, I've never been a security guard, though I've always wanted to try it out.



No you don't. I wasn't too impressed when I tried it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aeson said:
			
		

> No you don't. I wasn't too impressed when I tried it.



You are telling me what I want to try or don't want to try?    No offense Aeson, but I don't really like it when someone tries to dictate what I want.

As I imagine it, having being a security guard is probably a good experience for someone looking into law enforment as a police officer, a career I am considering.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> You are too lazy to want a decent cup of coffee?




Yeah! What's wrong with you, Blackrat?!?!?! Laziness should not get in the way of a decent cup of coffee.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> Eaxctly how many cups of coffee do you drink in a day? I ususally have one or day, three at most.
> 
> Do you work in a hospital?




I have either one or two cups while at home (two if I drink one while making breakfast and the other while eating it) or one of that horrid crap we have at work that I have to put in NINE sugars and 3 creamers.   (usually put 3-4 teaspoons of sugar-depending on cup size, and 2 teaspoons of creamer-can do without if I want. This only applies to homebrew coffee).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I keep the nurses feeling safe  . I'm a security guard.




"feeling" being the operative word...


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Seems I exaggarated a bit. Had to measure it after that. Only 7,5 inch. But if I hadn't groomed it shorter a few months back it would be way longer now. I'll post a pic when I can get my head shaven again. The stubble of hair is too long again. Must be at least 1mm now .





Ooooo.... 1mm......  You sound like my ex-Navy ex-boyfriend. He cut his hair (even long after he got out) to about 1/2 inch. Beard about the same length.

We have this one black guy at work who, if his hair gets longer than about an inch, thinks he's got an afro and shaves it all off.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Horacio said:
			
		

> Kids...  Always comparing goatee sizes....




Jealous?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Here is a picture of me (lady in the red shirt with the brown hair) surrounded by my crew and two friends.  The brown-haired girls belong to me, as does the baby I am holding.  The boy and the little girl with the very curly hair belong to a close friend.  Taken last summer on our "tree house" deck here in Hawaii.  Happily, I see I have lost (some) weight since then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Great pic CB.


----------



## Mycanid

Wow ... lotsa kids!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Yup, lots of kids!  We are a happy and oftentimes raucus family, always ready to laugh.


----------



## Heckler

Hey!  One of those kids was flippin' me off!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

More like she's picking her nose.  I just cannot get that kid to stop doing that!   :\


----------



## Blackrat

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "feeling" being the operative word...



 pretty much


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> We have this one black guy at work who, if his hair gets longer than about an inch, thinks he's got an afro and shaves it all off.



About the same with me. I'm getting bad hippy-vibes if my hair gets more than few mm long.


			
				CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> More like she's picking her nose. I just cannot get that kid to stop doing that! :\



Try smearing jalapeno oil on her fingers . I promise she won't pick her nose for a while.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I was about to type something witty but then I remembered this is the internet and people can get in all kinds of trouble with the child cops even for the most benign of comments.    

So, ah, ayup.  Little kids are grand, aren't they?


----------



## Blackrat

Ayup. Lucky me I don't have kids so I don't need to worry about that SO much .

I prefer cats. They are simpler .


----------



## CanadienneBacon

We have a cat who adopted us two years ago.  Her name is Portia.  Portia is an obese blue-cream siamese with alarming blue eyes and dense soft fur.  She is very quiet and very non-assuming.  Poor cat takes all kind of abuse (if you clicked on the picture I put up, you saw how many children we have) and has never replied in kind.  Lovely creature.  

I am trying to find a home for Puss here on the island before we move to the States next week.  I may have lucked out and located a retired lady whose dog just had to be put down and is wanting a new pet.  We will miss Puss and I know she will miss sleeping next to me on my bed at night, but hopefully we can spare her a trip to the Humane Society.  The airlines informed me that is a crap shoot as to whether they will be able accept a pet for travel in their cargo hold.  Anything below 45 F and it's a no-go.  We are unfortunately connecting in Chicago where the average Jan/Feb temp high is something like 20 degrees F.  Rather than risk it, we decided it would be better to try to find a family for her here.

Sorry for rambling.  She's been a good pet.  We like her very much.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Though I will say that I would like to own a german shephard if ever we get a dog.  Yes, a german shepherd and a pug dog.  I got to pat a pug dog once and since then have been taken with how soft their fur is.


----------



## Heckler

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> More like she's picking her nose.  I just cannot get that kid to stop doing that!   :\



I've heard that kids that pick their nose in Indiana don't get dessert.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

That's because the "treasure" they dug for _is_ dessert?


----------



## Blackrat

'Allo. Anyone still out here? Horacio, how about you. Already at work? Done anymore those eye-popping illusions?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Blackrat?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening Blackrat?



Boredom :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Boredom :\



Have you ever thought of installing games on a flash drive? If you did that, you could be able to play some games on the computer your typing from.


----------



## Blackrat

might be a good idea. I have actually considered starting to write a novel. I have many good ideas for one. But I'm afraid that I'd suck and don't want to waste my boredom for something possibly useless.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> might be a good idea. I have actually considered starting to write a novel. I have many good ideas for one. But I'm afraid that I'd suck and don't want to waste my boredom for something possibly useless.



If writing a novel is something you's like to accomplish, then just do it. Don't worry about rejection. As Doc Brown in Bact to the Future said (paraphrased), if you put your mind to it you can accomplish anything.

You can always put it up on Lulu, or straight up on Amazon.

See, I'm rewriting the PHB for my homebrew and though I'm using a lot of closed content, I'm not bothered that I'm not going to get it published. I have one goal, to get it it done before I die. If I can do that, then get one print from Lulu as a personal project, then I can own it in hardback. Just seeing it in my collection will be something to be proud of.


----------



## Blackrat

I think I might even start it someday. I wrote a bunch of short stories when I was in high-school. Could of course revise those and make a collection book of them. They are mostly consistent in that they all happen in the same fantasy-world.


----------



## Blackrat

I had an hole in my dvd-collection which I just filled. I ordered all the Star Trek movies. Guess I wont be getting much sleep next week.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I had an hole in my dvd-collection which I just filled. I ordered all the Star Trek movies. Guess I wont be getting much sleep next week.



I've held off on this, as they will be coming out with a box set collection in HD or BluRay.


----------



## Blackrat

Well it was such a bargain that I bit. 59.5 euro's for all 10 of them. Special edition discs. Yeah, I'm one of those weirdos who watch all the commentaries etc. too. I actually had three of the movies already, but the special edition versions were too tempting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I've got the first 4 Special Editions. I really want Insurrection though.  :\ 

Unfortunately, no disposable income for up to six months.   

I like to watch all the extras too.


----------



## Blackrat

We're weirdos . And I just got an urge to get my hands on "Dining on Babylon 5". Darn the book is impossible to get. Well actually all I want is the recipe for Hot Jala. Anyone happen to have the book and share with me this little recipe?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well actually all I want is the recipe for Hot Jala.



Is this like Chili Beer?

I found this: http://www.horseheadsbrewing.com/beers.htm


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Is this like Chili Beer?
> 
> I found this: http://www.horseheadsbrewing.com/beers.htm



I actually have no idea, but I suspect that's not it. IIRC the stuff is supposed to be milky green in color.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hot Jala: Place in a mug, 1 shot Bailey's and 1 shot Kahlua. Fill with hot chocolate, and sprinkle with cinnamon. (Good winter drink  ) We also used to do hot jala shots, which is Bailey's, Kahlua, and a dash of cinnamon, no chocolate.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I found that too, but I have suspicion that that isn't the one from the book. Maybe I need to contact the author and ask nicely if he could leak it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ayup. Lucky me I don't have kids so I don't need to worry about that SO much .
> 
> I prefer cats. They are simpler .




Cats are. But they can sure trash a house while romping around. Unless you've got older cats who love to snooze more. I prefer my cats over kids any day. Even romping, they're a whole lot QUIETER!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But they can sure trash a house while romping around.



Thats not much of a problem if their front paws are declawed.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I had an hole in my dvd-collection which I just filled. I ordered all the Star Trek movies. Guess I wont be getting much sleep next week.




I've already got all of them except for Nemesis.


----------



## Talislan

Afternoon Hive,

I think I'm addicted to the off Topic Forums.   

Maybe its because there doesn't seem to be anything very attention grabbing (for me) over on channel 4e.  

They say that admitting a thing is the first step towards a cure.  

Having random conversation in my head.  

... ... ...

Made Reveille Laugh today  Feel better about my addiction now.  

Must take picture of Goatee/beard to post tomorrow.  

Thanks for listening

T.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> I've held off on this, as they will be coming out with a box set collection in HD or BluRay.




Not that they'd look any better unless they update the FX.... 

I don't plan to go to either format as they'd be crummy on my regular old tv. And I don't have the money to pay EXTRA just to have movies in HD format...  :\ 

It's like buying anime back when they only came on VHS... you paid more for subtitles than dubbed.... wacky.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that they'd look any better unless they update the FX....



TMP isn't so old that the master isn't high definition. I'ts just a matter of transferring it.
I've already started to invest in BD?HD movies and am staying away from SD unless I feel pretty confident that it won't come out in HD. 

My mom won't let me touch my inheritance from my grandmother, unless it is to upgrade my Home Theatre. I'm definetely going to wait a while though, as HDTV prices are starting to fall. I'm always check Consumer Reports too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Talislan said:
			
		

> Having random conversation in my head.



Hey, that's happening almost all the time in my mind. That is, when I'm awake.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> TMP isn't so old that the master isn't high definition. I'ts just a matter of transferring it.
> I've already started to invest in BD?HD movies and am staying away from SD unless I feel pretty confident that it won't come out in HD.
> 
> My mom won't let me touch my inheritance from my grandmother, unless it is to upgrade my Home Theatre. I'm definetely going to wait a while though, as HDTV prices are starting to fall. I'm always check Consumer Reports too.



Oh, just to give you a heads up. If you don't plan on getting at lest 52 inch TV don't bother with full-HD. Swedes did a research a month back with experts on picture-quality. They showed a team of experts a movie playing in two tv's at the same time. The other was HD-ready and the other Full-HD. They couldn't spot any difference in the quality on under 52 inch tv's. On bigger tv's it does make a difference though.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh, just to give you a heads up. If you don't plan on getting at lest 52 inch TV don't bother with full-HD. Swedes did a research a month back with experts on picture-quality. They showed a team of experts a movie playing in two tv's at the same time. The other was HD-ready and the other Full-HD. They couldn't spot any difference in the quality on under 52 inch tv's. On bigger tv's it does make a difference though.



I'm getting at least a 60" when I upgrade. Thats a huge step up from my 27".


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm getting at least a 60" when I upgrade. Thats a huge step up from my 27".



Ah, in that case you should definetly invest in Full-HD if your treasury has enough gold in it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> I'm getting at least a 60" when I upgrade. Thats a huge step up from my 27".




And here I am with only a 13" tv here in my room.....   

Now I feel inadequate.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah, in that case you should definetly invest in Full-HD if your treasury has enough gold in it.



Approximately 4k.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Approximately 4k.



Oh, man. Your DM definetly isn't using the Wealth by Level table in DMG. Unless you've got some big magic items lying around.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh, man. Your DM definetly isn't using the Wealth by Level table in DMG. Unless you've got some big magic items lying around.



 I guess my DM would be my mother? 

Um, about 3k of books lying around, close to 3-4k of dvds lying around and other pleasantries.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh, man. Your DM definetly isn't using the Wealth by Level table in DMG. Unless you've got some big magic items lying around.




One of my DMs was notorious for giving us little cash in our previous campaign. It was a struggle to get +1 weapons at near the appropriate level. He also had given the dwarf fighter a vorpal axe so early on; guess he was still stuck in 2e mentality or something.... :shrug:


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> If writing a novel is something you's like to accomplish, then just do it.




Agreed.  I wrote a book a while ago.  Took me years to do it, but it was enjoyable.  While I have no idea if it's any good or not, it was still a hobby for a while and that was the most important thing to me.  Haven't done anything to get it published though.  Probably could try, but the entire actions of typing it out were enough for me.

IIRC, it was about 925k words.


----------



## Dog Moon

Oh and while I don't expect any more to be published, I finished another story which needs to be highly edited and probably added to since then and have about 4 more in different stages of completion.  Haven't really been in the mood recently to do anything about them though.  Guess I got tired of it or something.


----------



## Dog Moon

Hey, and I just noticed that today is Jdvn1's birthday.  Happy birthday!

And now the question I want to know is, if you're reading this, is this only your birthday or is this the birthday of all your clones?  I'm just curious because the amount of cake necessary to feed the entire collective of Jdvn1 clones must be MASSIVE!

And no, I will not buy every single one of them a b-day gift.  There are too many of them and not enough money in my pocket.  Sorry.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening Dog Moon?


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening Dog Moon?




Well, I was on my lunchbreak, but NOW, I just got home and first thing I did was open up my daily internet websites, of which the Hive specifically is one of them.


----------



## Blackrat

Hey y'all. [Schwarzenegger]"I told you I'd be back"[/Schwarzenegger]


----------



## Jdvn1

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Hey, and I just noticed that today is Jdvn1's birthday.  Happy birthday!



Thanks! I'm a quarter century now!


			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And now the question I want to know is, if you're reading this, is this only your birthday or is this the birthday of all your clones?  I'm just curious because the amount of cake necessary to feed the entire collective of Jdvn1 clones must be MASSIVE!



Well, it's not all contained in one place, either. Mind you, if one cake can feed 10 people (and, it can easily feed more), then it's not much of a problem to assign cake duty to some clones... I don't have them all eat cake, of course, because (a) they don't need sustenance (handy for Otu's plans that involve poison) and (2) that much cake and that many ingredients would surely throw the economies of the world out of whack.

They don't all celebrate the same birthday, as more are continually being made. There isn't enough time in one day to make them all (though, it's certainly a staggering amount how many can be made in one day).



			
				Dog Moon said:
			
		

> And no, I will not buy every single one of them a b-day gift.  There are too many of them and not enough money in my pocket.  Sorry.



How about for 1% of them?  Nah, we're not that greedy anyways. We understand people have monetary constraints.

Anyways, just popping in!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> Thats not much of a problem if their front paws are declawed.




They also go outside, so declawing is not an option. And usually the "tearing up" is by knocking stuff over while chasing each other all over the place.


----------



## Talislan

Happy Birthday Jdvn1!


----------



## Blackrat

Eugh. We're having a blizzard here. Just poked my head outside and came to the conclusion that I don't need a cigarette after all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Eugh. We're having a blizzard here. Just poked my head outside and came to the conclusion that I don't need a cigarette after all.



Smoking is bad for you anyway.    

Sorry, I'm a tad fatherly. I used to be a smoker, a bit of a chain smoker actually. I quit smoking cigarettes, I only smoke cigars now. And only once in a great while.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah I know. I've quit about half a dozen times but eventually fall again. But since I have given up on most other vice's I now allow this for me. And it's quite an improvement from the time I was in the army. I now smoke max three a day, whereas I used to smoke 1.5 packs a day.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah I know. I've quit about half a dozen times but eventually fall again. But since I have given up on most other vice's I now allow this for me. And it's quite an improvement from the days was in the army. I now smoke max three a day, whereas I used to smoke 1.5 packs a day.



1.5?!  Ack, that must've been expensive. 

I take it with three per day, it is one before or after a meal?


----------



## Blackrat

Heh. About half of those cigarettes were bummed from the buddies in the army  . But yeah, it was still expencive.

Pretty much. One after morning coffee, one after lunch and possibly one when I drive home.


----------



## Blackrat

BTW Rev, noticed you accidentily started a moderator pun-war http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4010923 ?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Glad you got it down to three per day. 

I quit so long ago that I can't even stand being near someone when they smoke. The smell makes my nose hairs curl. My uncle is worse though. It seems he has a smoke once an hour, the reek literally has clung to him an no amount of showering on his part is going to get rid of that.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> BTW Rev, noticed you accidentily started a moderator pun-war http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4010923 ?












Thats messed up, I love it.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. You know Rev (jumping topics again  ), I just realized I kind of consider you a friend. Along with all the other regular Hivers and few of the folks in PBP forum. It's a strange realization, since I have never actually met any of you. I don't even know what most of you guys look like. Except for you and CB.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. You know Rev (jumping topics again  ), I just realized I kind of consider you a friend. Along with all the other regular Hivers and few of the folks in PBP forum. It's a strange realization, since I have never actually met any of you. I don't even know what most of you guys look like. Except for you and CB.



Odd, seeing as we all congregate together in real life and talk about you behind your back. . .

er. . . I mean . . .   


 

I think the Hive is a great source of friendships.  You really get to see inside someones mind when they share this much.  As for pictures, there was a thread a while ago . . .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. You know Rev (jumping topics again  ), I just realized I kind of consider you a friend. Along with all the other regular Hivers and few of the folks in PBP forum. It's a strange realization, since I have never actually met any of you. I don't even know what most of you guys look like. Except for you and CB.



I feel a closeness to the fellow hivers as well. Although, hivers come and go, I'll be one till the day I die. Mycanid has moved moved on for the most part, Megamania has pretty much been denied hive access from work and goldmoon and Aurora are now rare sightings. But I'm still here and I'll continue to be. Without a group and now denied attending future GenCons (and I never thought of it before until now, but if GenCon SoCal was still happening I might have a snowballs chance in summer of actually going to another GenCon) and out of state gamedays, I need the hive more than ever.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hafrogman!   

Where ya been sucka?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hafrogman!
> 
> Where ya been sucka?



Workin'

Only, by workin' I mean ACTUALLY working and not just sitting in my office at work posting on the Hive. . . obviously.


----------



## Blackrat

And you too Froggy. Even if you are rarely here anymore.

Well I'll be here at least 'till summer. After that I plan on getting back to my studies and not sitting 12 hours a day doing nothing for money anymore. That depends ofcourse from multitude of things but life is starting to look like it might finally happen.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Workin'
> 
> Only, by workin' I mean ACTUALLY working and not just sitting in my office at work posting on the Hive. . . obviously.



wokin'? or workin' _it_?


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As for pictures, there was a thread a while ago . . .



Or I thought there was. . . I can't seem to find it.  Maybe we just all did it in the Hive (eww.).  But I remember posting me, seeing Rev and Mycanid. . . but I thought there were a bunch of non-hivers too. . .  :-?


Edit:  Aha!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=196784


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> wokin'? or workin' _it_?



Working.  Performing mental labor in exchange for money.

I think and I think they pay me for it.

Still no luck in the workin' it department.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well I'll be here at least 'till summer. After that I plan on getting back to my studies and not sitting 12 hours a day doing nothing for money anymore. That depends ofcourse from multitude of things but life is starting to look like it might finally happen.



Despite school, well college really, I'm not sure about it. I'd like to go back and get a degree, but I'm not sure if that is even financially possible right now.  :\ 

Whether or not, the hive is a great stress reliever.


----------



## hafrogman

The Hive is a great stress reliever.  Sadly I did not discover it until AFTER I gradumated with my degree.  So instead I had a nervous breakdown in my first year of college.  Probably best off that way though.  I enjoyed my post breakdown major much more than my original.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, and this a good place to drown my boredom. BTW, I started writing a short story. If I like it when it's finished, I will try to tackle that novel. Thanks for your encouraging words Rev.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, and this a good place to drown my boredom. BTW, I started writing a short story. If I like it when it's finished, I will try to tackle that novel. Thanks for your encouraging words Rev.



Hey, no problem I like being driven to finish something. Not everyone is the same way, but usually it is the sense of satisfaction of having done it that drives people to do it.


----------



## Blackrat

Weird news: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=510155&in_page_id=1770

That actually looks like a face!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Weird news: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=510155&in_page_id=1770
> 
> That actually looks like a face!



You get stuff like this all the time.  People train themselves to recognize human features, and then begin to see them even when they're not there, like shadows on a floral patterned couch cushion.  Like the recent Bigfoot on Mars.

Looks a lot like a man . . . until you realize it's two inches tall if you look at it in context.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You get stuff like this all the time.  People train themselves to recognize human features, and then begin to see them even when they're not there, like shadows on a floral patterned couch cushion.  Like the recent Bigfoot on Mars.
> 
> Looks a lot like a man . . . until you realize it's two inches tall if you look at it in context.



Yeah I know. Part of my education (I study theology). But this one is darn clear looking. Just wanted to share with you. There's been a mass of exciting news today. A miracle healing in australia, the asteroid passing earth next week, ghost in phone-picture etc.


----------



## Blackrat

I actually have a bad suspicion that this ghost-picture is fake. There is something wrong in the pixelation.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Weird news: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=510155&in_page_id=1770
> 
> That actually looks like a face!



I'm guessing it was just coincidence. I remember reading a passage in a book about ghosts being in pictures, that most common manifestation of a ghost in a picture is a streak of white light.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah I know. Part of my education (I study theology). But this one is darn clear looking. Just wanted to share with you. There's been a mass of exciting news today. A miracle healing in australia, the asteroid passing earth next week, ghost in phone-picture etc.



That is a lot of happenings for one day.  I'm not sure on the picture, you're right that the zoomed in view seems faked.  But the full size one could be real and just the floral couch.  If it wasn't circled, I might not even have noticed.  It's possible the zoomed in view is "enhanced for clarity".


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> That is a lot of happenings for one day.  I'm not sure on the picture, you're right that the zoomed in view seems faked.  But the full size one could be real and just the floral couch.  If it wasn't circled, I might not even have noticed.  It's possible the zoomed in view is "enhanced for clarity".



Yeah, I thought pretty much the same.

And here's the "miracle healing" news in case you were interested http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/24/2146032.htm


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought pretty much the same.
> 
> And here's the "miracle healing" news in case you were interested http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/24/2146032.htm



Actually that one looks pretty cool.  I was thinking more like one of those faith healer things.  This is just the human body doing something incredible without explanation.  Here's hoping it leads to something more.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually that one looks pretty cool.  I was thinking more like one of those faith healer things.  This is just the human body doing something incredible without explanation.  Here's hoping it leads to something more.



Yeah, I had the reaction when I saw the headline in finnish new-site. I hope they can duplicate the effect in other patients and learn how it works. Will save lives one day if they manage in it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought pretty much the same.
> 
> And here's the "miracle healing" news in case you were interested http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/01/24/2146032.htm



Thats pretty freakin' amazing.


----------



## Blackrat

And the third news I mentioned. There was a small article about this in todays news in finnish sites. http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2007-152


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> And the third news I mentioned. There was a small article about this in todays news in finnish sites. http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.cfm?release=2007-152



Yeah, another real science story.  I was hoping for stuff more like this bastion of the legitimate press.


----------



## Blackrat

My brains!!! They are hurting!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> My brains!!! They are hurting!!!



There's no cause for alarm.  You don't need your brains to read the World Weekly News.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, another real science story.  I was hoping for stuff more like this bastion of the legitimate press.



 That guy is a weirdo.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> There's no cause for alarm.  You don't need your brains to read the World Weekly News.



  Ain't that the truth!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> That guy is a weirdo.



Which ONE?


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Which ONE?



I guess he means the one on the moon? The guy who keeps watching at us


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I guess he means the one on the moon? The guy who keeps watching at us



Actaually, I meant the real man; the one from the observatory.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> The guy who keeps watching at us



hafrogman, your jig is up.  Blackrat aka Goldmoon has figured out that you have been peeping on him/her.


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> hafrogman, your jig is up.  Blackrat aka Goldmoon has figured out that you have been peeping on him/her.



Curses, this means I'll have to abandon my lunar spy base.

Start the self destruct!
Man all escape capsules!
Forget the laser saw, just shoot all the captives!
Awooga!  Awooga!


----------



## CanadienneBacon

The guy who said he had a cashier's check for us with which to buy the full-size van that we have for sale really needs to show up already!

I've got stuff I'm postponing doing while I wait for this gent to come collect his purchase.


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I've got stuff I'm postponing doing while I wait for this gent to come collect his purchase.



Yeah, but it leaves you free for Hiving.

Yay for us!    
Sorry for CB


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening CB?


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I was cleaning up last night in preparation for the Big Move and found $75 in gift certificates to the mall that we'd received from the baby shower that our church gave me when I was pregnant back in 2006.  I never used the gift certificates!  I found them last night at 7 pm, so it was already too late to pack up the children and head for the mall.  We do an 8 pm bedtime here.  

If this bloke who wants to buy our van doesn't show up soon, I am thinking I might head down to mall this morning with the gift certificates and buy new shoes.  I need a new pair of dressy shoes for church.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> If this bloke who wants to buy our van doesn't show up soon, I am thinking I might head down to mall this morning with the gift certificates and buy new shoes. I need a new pair of dressy shoes for church.



Go for it!


----------



## hafrogman

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I need a new pair of dressy shoes for church.



So. . . wait. . .

What you're telling me is that Mama DOES need a new pair of shoes?!?!


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Workin'
> 
> Only, by workin' I mean ACTUALLY working and not just sitting in my office at work posting on the Hive. . . obviously.




Hey, working on getting not caught is sometimes as hard as the work you should be doing is!


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah, and this a good place to drown my boredom. BTW, I started writing a short story. If I like it when it's finished, I will try to tackle that novel. Thanks for your encouraging words Rev.




Oh, so my encouraging words meant NOTHING to you?  Pshah!  You probably didn't even see my post.


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, so my encouraging words meant NOTHING to you?  Pshah!  You probably didn't even see my post.



You posted?

Wait. . .

Who are you again?

...


----------



## Dog Moon

I have a feeling someone was talking about me here, but since he's on ignore, I can't read what he said.


----------



## hafrogman

Woo hoo!  Yay!  A first for me!

Thanks DogMoon.

Oooh, someone quote me so he can see!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Woo hoo!  Yay!  A first for me!
> 
> Thanks DogMoon.
> 
> Oooh, someone quote me so he can see!




Quoted.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I heard on the radio about some radio talk host getting flack for his defamation of Heath Ledger and his untimely demise. Some people have no sense. None at all. This is more iceberg than what Don Imus did awhile back.

Let the actor's family have their peace. Leave them alone. And this also goes for those bigots who want to show up and protest at his funeral.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

> Originally Posted by Blackrat
> I guess he means the one on the moon? The guy who keeps watching at us






			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Actaually, I meant the real man; the one from the observatory.




Am I getting the feeling that I should be changing my name to Rockwell?


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Quoted.



Thanks.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I heard on the radio about some radio talk host getting flack for his defamation of Heath Ledger and his untimely demise. Some people have no sense. None at all. This is more iceberg than what Don Imus did awhile back.
> 
> Let the actor's family have their peace. Leave them alone. And this also goes for those bigots who want to show up and protest at his funeral.



*sigh*  Yeah.  Every time a celebrity dies someone has to stand up and joke about it.  To be fair, some people over react the other way, but they're not hurting anyone.  But invariably someone calls them out on celebrity worship and then degrades into celebrity bashing.

In the end, some poor guy is dead.  Whether you knew him or not.  His daughter will never see her father again.  It's sad.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sigh*  Yeah.  Every time a celebrity dies someone has to stand up and joke about it.  To be fair, some people over react the other way, but they're not hurting anyone.  But invariably someone calls them out on celebrity worship and then degrades into celebrity bashing.
> 
> In the end, some poor guy is dead.  Whether you knew him or not.  His daughter will never see her father again.  It's sad.




And the fact that he died while still in his prime. Main rumor is an accidental overdose rather than either suicide or being a drug addict.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So. . . wait. . .
> 
> What you're telling me is that Mama DOES need a new pair of shoes?!?!



My shoe-needing-ness shall not a gambling fix for you be!

I didn't make it to the mall.  The guy called and showed up at 11 this morning, handed me a nice big fat cashier's check, for which he was given a signed title and the van keys.  And then I helped him get it over to his place in town and he schlepped me and baby back home.  Nice guy.  He just works on 'hawaii time' is all.  Like most everyone else around here.  Being a mainland person, I will be glad to get back to the land of the punctual.

When I got home, the husband set us up to rent a minivan for the week.  I tried to talk him out of it but he was set on it, so tomorrow we'll pick up a rental and that'll take care of our transportation needs all the way up to getting us to the airport next Friday.  His '65 Mustang goes down to the port on Tuesday for shipment, so that'll be good.

C'mon baby, kitty needs a home!


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Quoted.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> C'mon baby, kitty needs a home!



Kitty found a new home. Purrr...rrrrrr...rrrr

_*stroll by tailing*_


----------



## CanadienneBacon

I should take a picture of Puss and post it here.  She totally does the stroll-by tailing thing.  The other thing she does is get up on her hind paws and gently bat at you on your upper arm when she would like you to pat her.  I will miss her after we move.


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh, so my encouraging words meant NOTHING to you?  Pshah!  You probably didn't even see my post.



Actually I did notice that post. You just weren't around by the time, so I kinda forgot you  . Sorry. Thanks for you too  .


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Curses, this means I'll have to abandon my lunar spy base.
> 
> Start the self destruct!
> Man all escape capsules!
> Forget the laser saw, just shoot all the captives!
> Awooga!  Awooga!



Red wire? Blue wire? Red wire? Blue wire? Ah to hell with it. *Cuts the green wire*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Red wire? Blue wire? Red wire? Blue wire? Ah to hell with it. *Cuts the green wire*



_*bomb blows up in your face*

*you wake up in Jamaica*_


----------



## Blackrat

Hi! What's up?


----------



## megamania

Today I handed over 50,000 dollars to a stranger.


I am so PO'd.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hi! What's up?



The sky and beyond that, the moon and beyond that the sun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

megamania said:
			
		

> Today I handed over 50,000 dollars to a stranger.
> 
> I am so PO'd.



How'd you manage this?  

I thought your money reserves were pretty tight.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> The sky and beyond that, the moon and beyond that the sun.



But what about beyond that? Hey Rev. Nice to see you.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> Today I handed over 50,000 dollars to a stranger.
> 
> 
> I am so PO'd.



I hope you got something in return


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But what about beyond that? Hey Rev. Nice to see you.



Hows it going BR? Long day at the grindstone, huh?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hows it going BR? Long day at the grindstone, huh?



Nope. Had a short day today. I'm at my mom's place now. Waiting for her to come home and find me a cookbook she promised to give me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Nope. Had a short day today. I'm at my mom's place now. Waiting for her to come home and find me a cookbook she promised to give me.



Short days _are_ nice. A specific recipe you wanted? Whatcha plannin' on cookin'?


----------



## Blackrat

She has a special oven-cheese/potato recipe she found in some cookbook from the 30's. Probably my favourite food ever. Along with other stuff from that same book. She has made her own modifications to most of the recipies which have made them even more delicious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> She has a special oven-cheese/potato recipe she found in some cookbook from the 30's. Probably my favourite food ever. Along with other stuff from that same book. She has made her own modifications to most of the recipies which have made them even more delicious.



I should probably get a cookbook of my own. The only two foods I know how to make that aren't nukable or instantaneous are Grilled Cheese and Spaghetti.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> I should probably get a cookbook of my own. The only two foods I know how to make that aren't nukable or instantaneous are Grilled Cheese and Spaghetti.



Heh. I like cooking. I've actually made up few recipies of my own too. My specialty is a brown-sauce I created myself. People who have tried it all tell me it's the best they've ever had  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Heh. I like cooking. I've actually made up few recipies of my own too. My specialty is a brown-sauce I created myself. People who have tried it all tell me it's the best they've ever had  .



Brown sauce?   What core ingredients go in it?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Brown sauce?   What core ingredients go in it?



Wheat flour, oil, stock, ketchup & mustard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wheat flour, oil, stock, ketchup & mustard.



Sounds interesting. I'm gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting. I'm gonna have to give it a try.



If you want, I could try to write it up in english. It's good with potatoes, rice and pasta. In finland brown sauce is usually served with mashed potatoes and meatballs  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> If you want, I could try to write it up in english. It's good with potatoes, rice and pasta. In finland brown sauce is usually served with mashed potatoes and meatballs  .



That would be fantastic. Fell free to post it here, so everyone can enjoy it.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah. I just hope I can translate everything right. If I make some mistake it will become a horrible disaster .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. I just hope I can translate everything right. If I make some mistake it will become a horrible disaster .



Yeah. I can see it now. Like back in my high school science class days; an ingredient gone wrong and theres a splatter and the stuff is _everywhere_!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yeah. I can see it now. Like back in my high school science class days; an ingredient gone wrong and theres a splatter and the stuff is _everywhere_!



 Actually, with this recipe, a mistake in one point preparing it, and it really splatters everywhere and you've managed to get bad burns  .


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Actually, with this recipe, a mistake in one point preparing it, and it really splatters everywhere and you've managed to get bad burns  .



Nothing like a recipe gone wrong to earn you a trip to the ER.


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Nothing like a recipe gone wrong to earn you a trip to the ER.



Not that bad, luckily. Unless you truly manage to get it wrong  . But boiling oil can make nasty little burns to your hands.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Not that bad, luckily. Unless you truly manage to get it wrong  . But boiling oil can make nasty little burns to your hands.



That I am all too aware of. Not that it happened to me, but one time I bumped into my dad in the kitchen and his free hand sailed into the stuff. He yelled then screamed at me to get out of the kitchen.  :\


----------



## Blackrat

Ouch. That's bad. Well I gotta go now. Won't prolly be back until monday. See you later.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ouch. That's bad. Well I gotta go now. Won't prolly be back until monday. See you later.



Later BR. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> Today I handed over 50,000 dollars to a stranger.
> 
> 
> I am so PO'd.




Damn. Shoulda said something. I coulda been there at the door, knocked that person up side the head and stole the loot.   

So.... why'd you give some stranger 50,000?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I should take a picture of Puss and post it here.  She totally does the stroll-by tailing thing.  The other thing she does is get up on her hind paws and gently bat at you on your upper arm when she would like you to pat her.  I will miss her after we move.




I have one cat, Boots, who likes to stick her whiskers in Mom's face while she's trying to go to sleep..... 

Hope you find kitty a good home. I've got kittens coming soon that I need to find homes for. I already have 9(!) cats and really can't afford more.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Reveille said:
			
		

> I should probably get a cookbook of my own. The only two foods I know how to make that aren't nukable or instantaneous are Grilled Cheese and Spaghetti.




Bad thing about cookbooks are that you'll maybe use a handful of recipes in them and not bother with the rest. Mom has a whole shelf of them and usually improvises on stuff.... She does make this cornucopia salad she found in one book for family dinners since they love it so much. I like it too but the peppers, water chestnuts and raw onions need to go.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah. I just hope I can translate everything right. If I make some mistake it will become a horrible disaster .




And remember that we US citizens don't use the metric system to measure stuff (at least the non-scientific ones don't).


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Actually, with this recipe, a mistake in one point preparing it, and it really splatters everywhere and you've managed to get bad burns  .




Won't be the first time I've been burnt.... Coffee....bacon grease.... biscuit pans.... all those were done at work. If I'd filed workmen's comp on all those, I'd have a file about a foot thick....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

I'm gonna go have fun at Gameday today. First gaming I've done since early December.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Damn. Shoulda said something. I coulda been there at the door, knocked that person up side the head and stole the loot.
> 
> So.... why'd you give some stranger 50,000?





My second full time job is at a convience store.   I sold an oil delivry man three 10 dollar tickets. He returns ten minutes later.  One ticket is crap, one is worth 10 dollars.  The other makes no sence to him.  He is used to the letter codes and this ticket has multiple codes which doesn't ever happen.  As I'm verifying the ten dollar ticket i let him know the bigger prizes often use fake letter codes but I can check it for him.  

Check it, prints out- go see the lottery office.  I tell him where it is ( I had such high hopes for a Raffle ticket on the 4th) and glance at it....50,000.  Bite my lip and hand him his ticket and the printout (as directed by the print-out).


Guy seems slightly annoyed he has to go to Berlin Vermont to get his money.  That is more than I earn and the wife (3 full time jobs total) in a year.  The bastich.

I hope I see something out of it but the store people will undoubtably keep the commission.  "You were doing your job."



rant of the day.     also I am frakking sick and in general don't feel very good.


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Not that bad, luckily. Unless you truly manage to get it wrong  . But boiling oil can make nasty little burns to your hands.





try molten plastic.   Scarred for life I am......


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Hi! What's up?





cost of living

taxes

cost to breath the air



everything but the value of human life


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm gonna go have fun at Gameday today. First gaming I've done since early December.





with the exception of gameday (which dosen't count since it was so poorly done) I have not gamed since June.    

I'm sure it has much to do with my negativity.


----------



## megamania

Anyone around?


----------



## megamania

guess not.

back to recovering from my cold and typing up Templates.  Finished up another 7 books today. 10 books remain.  Too many templates to count since those ten include Template book and Adv Beastry.


----------



## megamania

It's been 30 hours since anyone came here except for me......  what will next weekend be like with the bowl?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> My second full time job is at a convience store.   I sold an oil delivry man three 10 dollar tickets. He returns ten minutes later.  One ticket is crap, one is worth 10 dollars.  The other makes no sence to him.  He is used to the letter codes and this ticket has multiple codes which doesn't ever happen.  As I'm verifying the ten dollar ticket i let him know the bigger prizes often use fake letter codes but I can check it for him.
> 
> Check it, prints out- go see the lottery office.  I tell him where it is ( I had such high hopes for a Raffle ticket on the 4th) and glance at it....50,000.  Bite my lip and hand him his ticket and the printout (as directed by the print-out).
> 
> 
> Guy seems slightly annoyed he has to go to Berlin Vermont to get his money.  That is more than I earn and the wife (3 full time jobs total) in a year.  The bastich.
> 
> I hope I see something out of it but the store people will undoubtably keep the commission.  "You were doing your job."
> 
> 
> 
> rant of the day.     also I am frakking sick and in general don't feel very good.




You coulda said lottery ticket in the beginning... Would've made our lives easier.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

megamania said:
			
		

> It's been 30 hours since anyone came here except for me......  what will next weekend be like with the bowl?




Dunno. I'll probably watch anyways. Even though neither of the teams concern me but I can't stand new england.


----------



## megamania

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You coulda said lottery ticket in the beginning... Would've made our lives easier.





meant to post immediately afterwards to explain but got pulled away from the computer with sick kid needing to see the doctor.


----------



## Blackrat

Well I am back. It was a good weekend. And this week I'm doing only 8 hour workdays.


----------



## Blackrat

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And remember that we US citizens don't use the metric system to measure stuff (at least the non-scientific ones don't).



Oh, darn. This will be a hard case. You better learn to use liters


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Howdy, Hive.

Just thought I'd pop my head in one last time before the movers show up tomorrow to pack us out.  I'll be out computer/internet access for a while.  Could be a week, could be a year--depends on how soon we'll be able to make our "church house" habitable.  I plan to use my iPhone to short-post in one PbP here on EN World but since most of the site loads way too slowly on the phone, the PbP is all I plan to keep up with.

Update on kitty.    We took Puss to the Humane Society on Saturday.  I looked and called around but couldn't find anyone willing to take Puss, so the Humane Society was our last resort.  I felt like a heel taking Puss to the pound to surrender her, but I figure she's a.)beautiful, b.)soft, c.)quiet, d.)spayed and plus has a demonstrated good track record around children, so hopefully she will be adopted by a new family.  For a cat who found us two years ago when she showed up on our doorstep, she was a darned awesome cat.  The girls and I cried a bit when we dropped her off on Saturday.  What with being a Navy wife for so many years, it takes a lot to make me tear up but giving up Puss sure did.  I keep looking at the door on the deck, thinking she's there, wanting to come in.

I also went through darn near an entire box of tissues at church today as we were laden with leis and farewelled.  It's been a hard and teary weekend.  I'm looking forward to getting this move done and getting on with our new adventure together as a family.

You all have a nice week and I'll catch you on the flip side.    Happy trails!


----------



## Blackrat

Hope the move goes smoothly CB . Cheers!


----------



## Blackrat

So. I'm about to take pictures of my new cave this week as I promised to show it to you. But now the question is: ImageShack, Photobucket or something else? Anyone have an account in those? Can you give me the quick explanation how they work, are there any complications, etc?


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So. I'm about to take pictures of my new cave this week as I promised to show it to you. But now the question is: ImageShack, Photobucket or something else? Anyone have an account in those? Can you give me the quick explanation how they work, are there any complications, etc?



Hmm, I'm not exactly an expert.  But I've had a fair amount of success with the lesser known Village Photos.  Pretty simple and user friendly.  You click on upload pictures, browse and attach like e-mail attachments.  They have a few options for optimizing size and randomizing names that I usually turn off.  

Then you can find the picture in your gallery.  Not of so much use here, but for other place I enjoy the fact that it gives you the url of the image but also things like the ready made html code for inserting it.


----------



## hafrogman

megamania said:
			
		

> ......  what will next weekend be like with the bowl?



Well, I'll be hiding under my bed hoping that all the tourists go away.  So I probably won't be posting, I don't think my keyboard cable is long enough.


----------



## Blackrat

My cave now has internet-connection! Wohoo! This is the first post from my new cave. Drink to that! Cheers!


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> My cave now has internet-connection! Wohoo! This is the first post from my new cave. Drink to that! Cheers!



Hip Hip!


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh, darn. This will be a hard case. You better learn to use liters




Only when it comes to 2 liter bottles of Coke or Pepsi.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hip Hip!



Hooray!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Hey, whats happening hivers?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hey, whats happening hivers?



*looks around*

Not a whole heck of a lot.

Trivia tonight.  Woot!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *looks around*
> 
> Not a whole heck of a lot.



How is it going HafroG? Been busy?


----------



## Blackrat

Hive seems to be quiet these days. Well I'll pop in to say hi. Hi all! I guess by the time someone replies, I'm long gone from the 'puter but who cares. I got to be careful or I'll start talking to myself. Can't let that happen, it would be bad. Besides, I'm boring company to talk to. I know, I start posting to myself. That way I'm not talking to myself but I'm still communicating with me.

_Hah, now you lost it BR. You're one fricking mental case._

*Hey, that's rude dude. Isn't it against the forum rules to insult someone. That has got to apply to insulting self too.*

_I don't think so but I guess I should stop that just in case._

*Yeah. That's better BR. So how's it going?*

_Not much really. The same as usual. Though I started playing that fun game on PS2 again._

*Oh yeah. It's been a while. You know, I'm about to start a tabletop gaming group again. It's been half a year now since I last run a game.*

_Yeah, hope the guys like. I was thinking of running a Stargate game but decided finally just to go with FR._

Okay, sorry about that everyone. Needed to steam out a little. I'm done now.  

*No I'm not!*

_Yes I am!_

*Starts a fistfight with myself*


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> How is it going HafroG? Been busy?



It's been pretty much as usual.  Trying to get my house in order for an influx of roommates.  My friend Grant and I moved in last April and had to find us a complete stranger roommate because none of our friends wanted to join us.

Now she's gone (yay!), and then all of a sudden inside of a month, three of our friends decide they want to move in and announce moving in dates starting on Thursday.  I'd been using the spare rooms as storage, now it's all got to come out.  Sheesh.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> _Hah, now you lost it BR. You're one fricking mental case._



I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> *Starts a fistfight with myself*



 This I gotta see!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> This I gotta see!



$50 on the black rodent!


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> This I gotta see!



Wasn't much of a fight. KO in the first round. I won  .


----------



## Bront

Hi Hive.

Been away a while.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Wasn't much of a fight. KO in the first round. I won  .



Winner by default!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> Hi Hive.
> 
> Been away a while.



Whats happening Mr. Bront?


----------



## hafrogman

Heideley Ho there, Hiverinoes.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heideley Ho there, Hiverinoes.



Hi Diddley Ho Hafroggy!


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Hi Diddley Ho Hafroggy!



Your Flandish is impeccable, Rev.

How's it hangin'?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Your Flandish is impeccable, Rev.
> 
> How's it hangin'?



Short, shriveled and a little to the left.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Short, shriveled and a little to the left.



. . . Glad (???) to hear it. . . . I guess.

Around my knees for me, personally.  But let's move on to something a little less literal, shall we?  How are you?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . Glad (???) to hear it. . . . I guess.



Its a Jim Carrey quote from Liar, Liar.




			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Around my knees for me, personally.  But let's move on to something a little less literal, shall we?  How are you?



Doing good, working on some drafting/house plans on the side. I really need to get a good CAD program.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Its a Jim Carrey quote from Liar, Liar.



Who shamelessly stole it (at least the "to the left" part) from Richard Pryor in Moving.


			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> Doing good, working on some drafting/house plans on the side. I really need to get a good CAD program.



Yeah, CAD ain't cheap.  I have a copy of AutoCAD 2000 that I was dismayed to learn that I can't install on my computer because it doesn't recognize Windows XP.  If anyone asks, it is of completely legal and legitimate copy.      But of couse, I'm not going to shell out a few thousand dollars for a newer version.


----------



## Bront

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening Mr. Bront?



Not too much.  Just juggling that thing called life.


----------



## Dog Moon

Reveille said:
			
		

> Its a Jim Carrey quote from Liar, Liar.




Which I, conveniently, just bought for like 8$.


----------



## Aurora

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Which I, conveniently, just bought for like 8$.



Good flick.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Around my knees for me, personally.  But let's move on to something a little less literal, shall we?




*Ahem*

Hey, how's it goin?


----------



## Aurora

I am never gonna be able to keep up with the hive if I don't start showing up more often. Maybe I need to like put time into my schedule and call it "hive time" and make it like a standing appointment. LOL


----------



## Bront

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am never gonna be able to keep up with the hive if I don't start showing up more often. Maybe I need to like put time into my schedule and call it "hive time" and make it like a standing appointment. LOL



Don't bother trying to keep up, just join in when you can.  Works better that way.


----------



## Aeson

Now that Randomling's House is closing there will be only one hive mind.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I am never gonna be able to keep up with the hive if I don't start showing up more often. Maybe I need to like put time into my schedule and call it "hive time" and make it like a standing appointment. LOL



I think you should.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I think you should.



What are you still doing up? Oh damn. What am I still doing up?!


----------



## Aurora

Badge registration for GenCon is on Sunday. Who's going? Dshai and I are registering


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello Hivers, Just thought I'd check in and let everyone know I'm safe in Guam. Im staying at a really posh Hotel for about a week or so but........damn.......its humid here. My hair is a mess.....


----------



## hafrogman

Flurry of Posts!
I have been trained in the ancient and secret Mushroom Style Kung Fu by a monk!  Okay, wrong kind of monk.  Oh well.







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> *Ahem*
> 
> Hey, how's it goin?



Err. . . hey Aurora.  Don't mind us.  The Hive turns bachelory in your absence.







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> I am never gonna be able to keep up with the hive if I don't start showing up more often. Maybe I need to like put time into my schedule and call it "hive time" and make it like a standing appointment. LOL



Well, as Bront said. . . you don't HAVE to keep up.  But showing up more than once a month might be nice.   


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> Now that Randomling's House is closing there will be only one hive mind.



We always knew there could be only one. . .







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Badge registration for GenCon is on Sunday. Who's going? Dshai and I are registering



Hmmm. . . good question.  I've never been to a Gencon, what's it like?  I'd probably have to buy real plane tickets though, I imagine the flights get pretty clogged up by it.  But I could afford it.







			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers, Just thought I'd check in and let everyone know I'm safe in Guam. Im staying at a really posh Hotel for about a week or so but........damn.......its humid here. My hair is a mess.....



Good to hear that most of you (not the hair!    ) has arrived safely in Guam.  What happens after the week?  They kick you out, hope you have a place to live, or is there somewhere on base or what?


----------



## Talislan

Hey Hive,

Just got back from two day sales conference in Spain (Barcelona). Beautiful City still, you just have to watch the pick-pockets!

Anyway, three nights in different Hotel beds, Two flights, six trains, two coach journeys and one bicycle tour (treasure hunt) of said european city, have made me less than enthusiastic for having to work too hard on a friday afternoon. How can I kill the time?....

hmmmm....dum-de-dum....

Oh, yeah, how about, erm, well, maybe, what if, oh no,...nevermind.

I know! lets invent teleportation conspiracy theory #537...is the (generic) government hiding this technology from us so that we are forced to spend our time waiting for other people to get us to our destination and only at times that are logical for them and not when we need to go to said location? or is it just that they can't be bothered with the hassle of restructuring the worlds economy to allow for the losses that would be incurred by effectively removing to many of the major financial controllers in a single instance?  

...or am I just finding excuses to keep me awake until the end of the day before making one final train journey home?  

Thanks for listening.


----------



## hafrogman

Talislan said:
			
		

> How can I kill the time?....



Well, depending on how closesly your boss is watching your computer. . .

(mine is out for the morning)

I've been killing time with this.  Quite a lot fun.


----------



## Talislan

Cheers Hafrogman,

just letting off steam, but may have to look into that now (Dagnam it!), looks like fun.
oh well back to the clients.....


----------



## Talislan

Talislan said:
			
		

> Cheers Hafrogman,
> 
> just letting off steam, but may have to look into that now (Dagnam it!), looks like fun.
> oh well back to the clients.....





PS. sorry, forgot your smiley.   there, much better. Also nearly home time over here anyway...


----------



## hafrogman

Talislan said:
			
		

> PS. sorry, forgot your smiley.   there, much better. Also nearly home time over here anyway...



Fair enough.  Steam vented and suchforth. . . sometimes I like to relaxe in between reports though.  But lucky for you to be nearly going home time.  Here it's just having got here time.

Ah well.

On with the writing.


----------



## Mycanid

Heya folks


----------



## Mycanid

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers, Just thought I'd check in and let everyone know I'm safe in Guam. Im staying at a really posh Hotel for about a week or so but........damn.......its humid here. My hair is a mess.....




Good to hear Goldmoon ... glad you are safe.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Flurry of Posts!
> 
> I have been trained in the ancient and secret Mushroom Style Kung Fu by a monk!  Okay, wrong kind of monk....




You have learned well honorable amphibios-san....


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> You have learned well honorable amphibios-san....



Thank you for training me.

*bow*

Yay, a mushroom!  Been a while.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Good morning hivers! Looks like the ol' gang is back together.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Good morning hivers! Looks like the ol' *gang* is back together.



Well, when you're a Hive, you're a Hive all the way.

*snaps fingers*
D'Doot Doo Doo
Doot D'Doot Da Doo Doo
D'Doot Doo Doo
Doot. Doot. Doot. Doot.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

_*busts out his trumpet*

*matches hafrog's tune on trumpet*_


----------



## Blackrat

_*Takes the bass and joins the party*_


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> _*matches hafrog's tune on trumpet*_





			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> _*Takes the bass and joins the party*_



No, no.  You're supposed to snap your fingers and dance down the street with me while we terrify little old ladies and shop keepers with our manly dancing and snapping and such forth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No, no.  You're supposed to snap your fingers and dance down the street with me while we terrify little old ladies and shop keepers with our manly dancing and snapping and such forth.















Oh cripe. I can just see it now. Old geezers complaining that it would be something that they'd never seen back in the day.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Oh cripe. I can just see it now. Old geezers complaining that it would be something that they'd never seen back in the day.



Exactly.  We'd be hoodlums and roughians and up to no good shenanigans.  It'd be great.    

I'm off to lunch.

See you all around.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Thank you for training me.
> 
> *bow*
> 
> Yay, a mushroom!  Been a while.




Awww ...   

Thanks hafrog ...

It is true though ...   :\


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> What are you still doing up? Oh damn. What am I still doing up?!



I couldn't sleep. I thought I would go online for a few. What were you doing up? Jr. keeping you up?


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> I couldn't sleep. I thought I would go online for a few. What were you doing up? Jr. keeping you up?



um.....partly?


----------



## Aurora

I have never been to GenCon Frogman. This will be my first year. Dshai has been to plenty of Cons, but never GenCon and he went years ago for the most part. We got our room already. Federal Gov't discount can't be beat. Badge registration is on Sunday and then I guess room reservations through the site start on Monday. We'll try for a better deal, but I doubt we'll get one.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> um.....partly?



Sr. keeping you up?


...


Giggity?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I have never been to GenCon Frogman. This will be my first year. Dshai has been to plenty of Cons, but never GenCon and he went years ago for the most part. We got our room already. Federal Gov't discount can't be beat. Badge registration is on Sunday and then I guess room reservations through the site start on Monday. We'll try for a better deal, but I doubt we'll get one.



Fair enough.  

I've never been to any Con.  I keep wondering if I'm missing out on some vital part of geek culture, but I don't think I'm willing to risk 16 hours of vacation on a dive into the deep end, so to speak.  More than likely I'd end up wandering the Con alone, watching all the other gamers like an Attenborough.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fair enough.
> 
> I've never been to any Con.  I keep wondering if I'm missing out on some vital part of geek culture, but I don't think I'm willing to risk 16 hours of vacation on a dive into the deep end, so to speak.  More than likely I'd end up wandering the Con alone, watching all the other gamers like an Attenborough.



Nah, there are always pick up games and plenty of functions.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hooray Aurora is back!


----------



## Aurora

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hooray Aurora is back!



Hello Galeros  How are you?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Hello Galeros  How are you?




I am fine, just relaxing right now.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Hooray Aurora is back!



Hooray!  Galeros is cheerful!


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hooray!  Galeros is cheerful!




I am cheerful most of the time, expcept for when the disembodied eyeballs attack me.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> I am cheerful most of the time, expcept for when the disembodied eyeballs attack me.



Eye scream, you scream, we all scream . . . IN TERROR.


----------



## Wereserpent

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

*Hides from the eyeballs*


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

>



Sorry, man.  I'd try and help, but they scare me, too.


----------



## Aurora

Holy crap. That s**t scares me too man!


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. That s**t scares me too man!



I guess the only thing to do is keep posting until they get bumped off the page and buried in the endless Hive archives.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aurora said:
			
		

> Holy crap. That s**t scares me too man!




Yeah, it is pretty terrifying.  So post more so it will go away.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Yeah, it is pretty terrifying.  So post more so it will go away.



I think she may have adopted the run away in terror response instead.  But it doesn't work.

The eyes abide.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think she may have adopted the run away in terror response instead.  But it doesn't work.
> 
> The eyes abide.




Well, then that means I am alone in my quest.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:
			
		

> Well, then that means I am alone in my quest.



So what am I,  Chopped liver?


----------



## Mycanid

Actually that WAS kinda weird Hafrog.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Actually that WAS kinda weird Hafrog.



What?  The eyes?  Don't blame me, Galeros summoned them by invoking their name.   :\


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So what am I,  Chopped liver?




You brought them here.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?  The eyes?  Don't blame me, Galeros summoned them by invoking their name.   :\




I see 

Okay fine then ....


----------



## Aeson

A friend of mine died today of a heart attack.   He was in his early 40's with a wife and 3 little girls. Today is actually his oldest daughter's birthday. 

I'm feeling pretty sad at the moment. I haven't seen him in years but the news still hit kind of hard. 

Don't feel bad for me. Give it to his family. Say a prayer for the Smallwoods 


Fred B. Smallwood, here's to you.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> A friend of mine died today of a heart attack.   He was in his early 40's with a wife and 3 little girls. Today is actually his oldest daughter's birthday.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty sad at the moment. I haven't seen him in years but the news still hit kind of hard.
> 
> Don't feel bad for me. Give it to his family. Say a prayer for the Smallwoods
> 
> 
> Fred B. Smallwood, here's to you.



That is very, very sad.   That poor wife. Those poor girls. Little girls love their daddies so very much.


----------



## Steve Jung

I'm so sorry for your friend's family, Aeson.


----------



## Blackrat

Well now. My first tabletop gaming session in over half year just ended. It was fun. I ran the guys through _Dark and Stormy Knight_ modified for 4th level party. It went well. Next time we'll continue with my own adventures.


----------



## Mycanid

Aeson said:
			
		

> A friend of mine died today of a heart attack.   He was in his early 40's with a wife and 3 little girls. Today is actually his oldest daughter's birthday.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty sad at the moment. I haven't seen him in years but the news still hit kind of hard.
> 
> Don't feel bad for me. Give it to his family. Say a prayer for the Smallwoods
> 
> 
> Fred B. Smallwood, here's to you.




I am so sorry to hear that Aeson  ...


----------



## Bront

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers, Just thought I'd check in and let everyone know I'm safe in Guam. Im staying at a really posh Hotel for about a week or so but........damn.......its humid here. My hair is a mess.....



Why are you in Guam?


----------



## Aurora

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Well now. My first tabletop gaming session in over half year just ended. It was fun. I ran the guys through _Dark and Stormy Knight_ modified for 4th level party. It went well. Next time we'll continue with my own adventures.



Hooray for gaming!


----------



## Aurora

Bront said:
			
		

> Why are you in Guam?



Cause she's in the military and got stationed there. 

*****

Hope things are going well Goldmoon!


----------



## Aurora

Hey Bront-
How's things with taking care of your grandbaby? And why haven't we seen photos? Oh, and are you going to GenCon this year?


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> Badge registration for GenCon is on Sunday. Who's going? Dshai and I are registering





I won't be able to. Doubt I could do 2 cons within a month of each other....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Hello Hivers, Just thought I'd check in and let everyone know I'm safe in Guam. Im staying at a really posh Hotel for about a week or so but........damn.......its humid here. My hair is a mess.....





Cheers. Hope you can still get Guiness there...


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:
			
		

> A friend of mine died today of a heart attack.   He was in his early 40's with a wife and 3 little girls. Today is actually his oldest daughter's birthday.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty sad at the moment. I haven't seen him in years but the news still hit kind of hard.
> 
> Don't feel bad for me. Give it to his family. Say a prayer for the Smallwoods
> 
> 
> Fred B. Smallwood, here's to you.





Sorry to hear that.   Thoughts and prayers go to the family of Fred.


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eye scream, you scream, we all scream . . . IN TERROR.



Scooby-Doo-  where are you?!?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Fair enough.
> 
> I've never been to any Con.  I keep wondering if I'm missing out on some vital part of geek culture, but I don't think I'm willing to risk 16 hours of vacation on a dive into the deep end, so to speak.  More than likely I'd end up wandering the Con alone, watching all the other gamers like an Attenborough.





Some day I hope to reach Gencon but by then we'll be on 8th ed rules and I'll be going around with a walker (no not you Aurora).


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> _*Takes the bass and joins the party*_





raps fingers and slaps stuff around the room to keep the beat going........


----------



## megamania

Spent last night watching a School play of Romeo and Julliet.  Lacked emotion for the most part.

Had chinese for dinner.   Ginger Chicken and fried rice.


Not much of a Valentine's day but more than I honestly expected this year.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Some day I hope to reach Gencon but by then we'll be on 8th ed rules and I'll be going around with a walker (no not you Aurora).








Mega doesn't like me.


----------



## Aurora

megamania said:
			
		

> Spent last night watching a School play of Romeo and Julliet.  Lacked emotion for the most part.
> 
> Had chinese for dinner.   Ginger Chicken and fried rice.
> 
> 
> Not much of a Valentine's day but more than I honestly expected this year.



It's not Valentines Day yet. Of course we celebrate when we can. I love chinese food, and ginger chicken sounds YUMMY! I too have already gotten my V-day gift. A Wii!!!!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:
			
		

> A friend of mine died today of a heart attack.   He was in his early 40's with a wife and 3 little girls. Today is actually his oldest daughter's birthday.
> 
> I'm feeling pretty sad at the moment. I haven't seen him in years but the news still hit kind of hard.
> 
> Don't feel bad for me. Give it to his family. Say a prayer for the Smallwoods
> 
> 
> Fred B. Smallwood, here's to you.




I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

morning hive. 

Got a cold and sore throat.   

Thats why I've been away.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> morning hive.
> 
> Got a cold and sore throat.
> 
> Thats why I've been away.



So you're the jerk who gave me this cold.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So you're the jerk who gave me this cold.



[Nelson]Ha Haa![/Nelson]

Sorry about that. It's just that I have this _Unbreakable_ syndrome. Last time I was actually sick was over a year ago and it was just because of something I ate. Don't even remember when I last had the colds.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> [Nelson]Ha Haa![/Nelson]
> 
> Sorry about that. It's just that I have this _Unbreakable_ syndrome. Last time I was actually sick was over a year ago and it was just because of something I ate. Don't even remember when I last had the colds.



Yeah, well I suppose I should feel greatful that it's just a cold.  I'm fairly lucky when it comes to anything more serious, but colds hit me all the time.  Never so bad that I'm disabled, just so as I feel miserable.


----------



## Mycanid

A BEAUTIFUL cold and crisp morning today!

Yay!   

I love the winter time.


----------



## hafrogman

Heigh-oh, Fungus!


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heigh-oh, Fungus!




How fares the fearless amphibian this fair day?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How fares the fearless amphibian this fair day?



It's a monday.
I'm at work.
I have a cold.

But my weekend went pretty well, so I can't complain too much.  Or I can, but I won't.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's a monday.
> I'm at work.
> I have a cold.
> 
> But my weekend went pretty well, so I can't complain too much.  Or I can, but I won't.



Whatdidja do this weekend?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Whatdidja do this weekend?



Nothing particularly special, I just had fun doing it.  Saturday I helped a friend clean out her storage shed, including an exclusive peek into the mind of a 13 year old girl as we cleaned out her 15 year old memorabilia.  Two Joey Lawrence biographies (whoa!), a 90210 card game, a set of Saved by the Bell dolls and an assortment of some of the most random stuff ever assembled in one place.

Then on Sunday, I sat around watching the Worlds Most Expensive Commercials (aka some football game) with my friends.  The ads were actually kind of dissapointing this year (except the fed-ex one), but I still had fun with my friends.  Then we all went to Denny's and got accosted by the lunatic sitting near us.

All in all, a successful weekend.


----------



## Aeson

I liked the FedEx commercial also. 

Accosted by a lunatic? When did The One Warlock come to visit?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:
			
		

> Accosted by a lunatic? When did The One Warlock come to visit?



Different lunatic. . . I think.  This one sort of jumped into our conversation to ask if we were talking about O.J.  And despite the fact that we weren't, he nonetheless went off on a five minute rant that started at O.J. and then drifted into even weirder territory.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Different lunatic. . . I think.  This one sort of jumped into our conversation to ask if we were talking about O.J.  And despite the fact that we weren't, he nonetheless went off on a five minute rant that started at O.J. and then drifted into even weirder territory.



_Wow. Sounds like me  . But I'm pretty sure I was nowhere near AZ during the weekend  ._

 Oh, Hi froggy. Nice to see you.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> _Wow. Sounds like me  . But I'm pretty sure I was nowhere near AZ during the weekend  ._
> 
> Oh, Hi froggy. Nice to see you.



Um. . . hey, Blackrat.

[Voice=Soto]_Crud.  Now I'm trapped in the Hive with an Orange Juice obsessed lunatic who can teleport.  Damn Jumper movie, giving everyone ideas._[/Voice]

Nice to see you, too.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Um. . . hey, Blackrat.
> 
> [Voice=Soto]_Crud.  Now I'm trapped in the Hive with an Orange Juice obsessed lunatic who can teleport.  Damn Jumper movie, giving everyone ideas._[/Voice]
> 
> Nice to see you, too.



_"See. It wasn't us. He was talking about someone who talked about Orange Juice. We are obsessed only with Obscure Juju-birds. Isn't this mind-reading machine great?"_

So... Ahem...

*inconvenient silence*


----------



## hafrogman

*Akward Cough*

Err. . . sorry.  Phlegm.  You know, the cold and all.

Anybody else ever get this feeling?  It's happened to me a couple of times, I'm standing waiting to be seated at a restaurant.  And I'm quite a patient person, but all of a sudden, I feel the need to cough.  A tickle in my throat, but I feel like I should hold it in, because I don't want to be THAT guy, the one who gives an attention getting cough because he's impatient.

Maybe I'm just paranoid, and nobody cares.  Maybe I'm NOT paranoid, and you all hate me, and are silently mocking me for my cough dilema RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Aurora

I don't know if I should visit the hive today or not.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should visit the hive today or not.



Why not? You should always visit.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't know if I should visit the hive today or not.



Pft.  We're (mostly) harmless.  Come, sit, talk.  We'll try and behave.

BOOBIES!

Whoops.  I mean. . . so, how about that weather.  It's been raining here.  I understand that in Spain, despite all rumors to the contrary, the rain stays almost invariably in the hills.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pft.  We're (mostly) harmless.  Come, sit, talk.  We'll try and behave.
> 
> BOOBIES!


----------



## Aurora

I went to my meeting last night and somehow I managed to lose 2.75 pounds this last week. The week before I actually went up by 3/4 of a pound so I did try to be really good with my eating last week, but I didn't think I was _that_ good. I only worked out once, but I did play my Wii a lot and that can be a hell of a workout. Especially boxing. We only have one numchuck attachment though. We need to buy another that way dshai and I can box eachother. He is gonna kick my butt when that happens.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I mean. . . so, how about that weather.  It's been raining here.  I understand that in Spain, despite all rumors to the contrary, the rain stays almost invariably in the hills.



Yup. Lots of rain. I had to shovel the loose gravel back into the front yard last week.  :\


----------



## Aurora

We are getting a lot of rain here as well. We are under a flood watch until noon tomorrow.


----------



## Aurora

I just realized that my son's first birthday will be on a Saturday. The Saturday we will be at GenCon. Well, at least he'll be celebrating it in a cool place. Hell of a first birthday of you ask me. My family is gonna be annoyed though that we'll be out of town on his birthday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aurora said:
			
		

> We are getting a lot of rain here as well. We are under a flood watch until noon tomorrow.



Its sunny now. I hope it doesn't rain too much more here. The water level in the pool is so high that if we get anymore it might overflow.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

>



What?  Do I AMUSE you?  Do you find me FUNNY?


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just realized that my son's first birthday will be on a Saturday. The Saturday we will be at GenCon. Well, at least he'll be celebrating it in a cool place. Hell of a first birthday of you ask me. My family is gonna be annoyed though that we'll be out of town on his birthday.



At least you have your priorities straight.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just realized that my son's first birthday will be on a Saturday. The Saturday we will be at GenCon. Well, at least he'll be celebrating it in a cool place. Hell of a first birthday of you ask me. My family is gonna be annoyed though that we'll be out of town on his birthday.



Well, they'll just have to buy their own tickets and go with you.


----------



## Aeson

Fred's funeral is tomorrow morning. I haven't decided if I'm going yet.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Its sunny now. I hope it doesn't rain too much more here. The water level in the pool is so high that if we get anymore it might overflow.



If it really is that close (and it would have to be pretty darn close), you may just want to backwash your filter for a while, running the water out into the storm drain or whatever.  At least then you know where it's going.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?  Do I AMUSE you?  Do you find me FUNNY?



Many people find you funny.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?  Do I AMUSE you?  Do you find me FUNNY?



Yeah


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> What?  Do I AMUSE you?  Do you find me FUNNY?



No. Not really.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Many people find you funny looking.



Hey!







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Yeah



Hey yeah?

What's cooler than being cool?


			
				Aeson said:
			
		

> No. Not really.



Good, because I'm truly a very serious, studious person.  :|


----------



## Mycanid

I need more coffee ...  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I need more coffee ...  :\









Yes, have some.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey!



I meant that in a good way!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey yeah?
> 
> What's cooler than being cool?



Mat Weddle of Obadiah Parker performing an acoustic version of Outkast's "Hey Ya!"?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Yes, have some.



...  *Standing Ovation*   


			
				Reveille said:
			
		

> I meant that in a good way!



Missed the subtle edit?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Mat Weddle of Obadiah Parker performing an acoustic version of Outkast's "Hey Ya!"?



That is a pretty darn cool video.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Missed the subtle edit?



maybuh.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> maybuh.



Yeah, I suppose I should have included a FIFY disclaimer, but I thought it would mess up the gentle flow of my responses. . . or something.


I'm lazy!


----------



## Aurora

Reveille said:
			
		

> Mat Weddle of Obadiah Parker performing an acoustic version of Outkast's "Hey Ya!"?



Never heard of him, but I found the cover on youtube. Great cover. He has a great voice.


----------



## Aurora




----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

>



Are you whistling 'Hey Ya'?







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

>



Are you whistling Dixie?







			
				Aurora said:
			
		

>



Are you whistling while you work?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Are you whistling 'Hey Ya'?Are you whistling Dixie?Are you whistling while you work?



All the stations up here don't sign off with Dixie,
The way they did in sweet home Alabama,
The people here don't sip Jack Daniels whiskey,
The way they do in that Tennessee mountain land.

I've always heard lots about the big apple,
So I thought I'd come up here and see,
But all I've seen so far is one big hassle,
Wish I was camped out on the Okachovee.

If this is the promised land,
I've had all I can stand,
And I'm headed back below that Dixie line
Well I just don't fit in,
And I'll never come back again,
I'm busted here with Dixie on my mind,
Oh, I'm stuck up here and I got Dixie on my mind.

These people never smile or say a word,
They're all too busy tryin' to make an extra dime,
Oh I'd love to haul 'em all down around Spartanburg,
And show 'em how to raise hell in Carolina.

Oh, the things you know that I miss most of all,
Is the freedom of the rivers and the pines,
They don't do much huntin' and fishin' up here ya know,
But I have met a few squirrels and one porcupine. 

If this is the promised land,
I've had all I can stand,
Wish I was down in Houston town tonight,
Well I just don't fit in,
And I'll never come back again,
I'm busted here with Dixie on my mind,
Oh, I'm stuck up here and I got Dixie on my mind.


----------



## hafrogman

Yes, yes.  But she's whistling because she doesn't know the words.  Wait, darn. . . that's humming isn't it?  Oh well.   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wait, darn. . . that's humming isn't it?



Indeed.

Today is trivia day, yes?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Indeed.
> 
> Today is trivia day, yes?



It is indeed.  This week, I believe we shall be 'Hey, Where the White Wimmen At?'

We have decided that for this 10 week 'season', our team name shall be a different Blazing Saddles quote each week.  The topper of course, shall be the last week when we write our name 'Hedy Lammar' and when it's read out loud, we all get to shout, "That's HEDLEY!"      Okay, we're big doofuses, so what?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Okay, we're big doofuses, so what?



I think its genetic. I come from a long line of doofuses.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I think its genetic. I come from a long line of doofuses.



Surely that should be doofi?

Radius, Radii
Focus, Foci
Doofus, Doofi?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Surely that should be doofii?
> 
> Radius, Radii
> Focus, Focii
> Doofus, Doofii?



I had a feeling you'd try to correct me in this manner.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> I had a feeling you'd try to correct me in this manner.



Well then, you should have been prepared to rebut my point.  For you see, the us - i plural only applies to words with greek roots.  Doofus is a colloquialism derived from the earlier 'goofus' from 'goof', which is from the obsolete French, 'goffe' (stupid).  Or possibly the Middle English 'goffen' (to speak in a frivolous manner), from the Old English 'gegaff' (buffoonery) and 'gaffetung' (scolding).  Either way, not greek.    

And now you know.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And now you know.



And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> And knowing is half the battle.



So they tell me.

And remember kids, don't buy drugs. . .
Become a rockstar and they GIVE you them for FREE!


...


As a totally unrelated aside, I was telling my psychiatrist about my pathological fear of the square root of two.  She said I was being irrational.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> As a totally unrelated aside, I was telling my psychiatrist about my pathological fear of the square root of two.  She said I was being irrational.



  What is the square root of 2?


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> What is the square root of 2?



1.414213562.....and so on.

...

Cause, you see, it's an irrational number!       Ha ha ha ha ha. . .

heh.
 
 
 

 :\ 
 

Math joke for nerds.  *waves*


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> 1.414213562.....and so on.
> 
> ...
> 
> Cause, you see, it's an irrational number!       Ha ha ha ha ha. . .



If you know that, then yo prolly know pi to seven places.

  Forgive me, I watched the Sliders episode Eggheads yesterday.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

What the heck is it with that "say no to sex with elves/god hates elves.com" banner ad?????? 

Give us a freaking break! That's just plain obnoxious!


----------



## Heckler

Drive by posting!

*waves*



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well then, you should have been prepared to rebut my point.  For you see, the us - i plural only applies to words with greek roots.
> 
> And now you know.



Latin, not Greek.

And know you know.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Pft.  We're (mostly) harmless.  Come, sit, talk.  We'll try and behave.
> 
> BOOBIES!




I've been on a board where they censored out "boob" but allowed "breast".

Mentioned "boobs" to one guy at work and he was about to make a sausage biscuit in a chicken biscuit wrap. Put the wrong meat on the bread.   



> Whoops.  I mean. . . so, how about that weather.  It's been raining here.  I understand that in Spain, despite all rumors to the contrary, the rain stays almost invariably in the hills.




Nice save.


----------



## Heckler

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What the heck is it with that "say no to sex with elves/god hates elves.com" banner ad??????
> 
> Give us a freaking break! That's just plain obnoxious!



There is a very short thread about that in Meta.

If it *really* bothers you, e-mail a mod about it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aurora said:
			
		

> I just realized that my son's first birthday will be on a Saturday. The Saturday we will be at GenCon. Well, at least he'll be celebrating it in a cool place. Hell of a first birthday of you ask me. My family is gonna be annoyed though that we'll be out of town on his birthday.




 

They'll get over it. I believe my sis got over me being out of town at Dragoncon when her youngest was born....


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Aeson said:
			
		

> Fred's funeral is tomorrow morning. I haven't decided if I'm going yet.




You should.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Surely that should be doofi?
> 
> Radius, Radii
> Focus, Foci
> Doofus, Doofi?





Dork.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Heckler said:
			
		

> There is a very short thread about that in Meta.
> 
> If it *really* bothers you, e-mail a mod about it.




It was mostly a WTF moment.


----------



## hafrogman

Heckler said:
			
		

> Drive by posting!
> 
> *waves*
> 
> 
> Latin, not Greek.
> 
> And know you know.



Is it?  Whoops.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mentioned "boobs" to one guy at work and he was about to make a sausage biscuit in a chicken biscuit wrap. Put the wrong meat on the bread.



Heh, giggity.  
...
Oh wait, that wasn't a euphemism, was it?


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nice save.



Thank you, 'smooth' is my middle name.  Well, actually it's Roger, but nevermind that now.







			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dork.


----------



## CanadienneBacon

Howdy, Hive. Just popping by to say hi. It's hard to type long messages on this handheld I'm using, so it's just hi for now and hope everyone is well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Howdy, Hive. Just popping by to say hi. It's hard to type long messages on this handheld I'm using, so it's just hi for now and hope everyone is well.



Doing better now. I should be over my congestion in a couple of days.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Where's the [Black]rat?


----------



## Blackrat

Reveille said:
			
		

> Where's the [Black]rat?



Holiday. Was sleeping. It's 11:30 around here now. Just woke up  .


----------



## hafrogman

Morning Hivers.


----------



## Mycanid

I tell ya ... one of these days I will actually get this place cleaned up.  :\


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Morning Hivers.




Oh ... and good morning my good amphibian.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I tell ya ... one of these days I will actually get this place cleaned up.  :\



 You're gonna clean up the hive?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I tell ya ... one of these days I will actually get this place cleaned up.  :\



This place?  The Hive?  Doubt it.
Your cell?  Possibly, I can't imagine you have too many knicknacks.


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oh ... and good morning my good amphibian.



Felicitations, my favorite fungus.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> You're gonna clean up the hive?



Pfft, you show up for Mycanid, sure.  I've been alone here all morning.   :\


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

reveille said:
			
		

> Where's the [Black]rat?



I'm holding him hostage in my lair, unless you can give me a level appropriate ransom of GP I'll devour his soul.  Well I might settle for some cookies, but that's my final offer.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Holiday. Was sleeping. It's 11:30 around here now. Just woke up  .



Ignore the fraud it's merely a simulcrum he keeps around to sub for him at work and cover his megalomaniacal plots.


Yay Kids remembrer drugs are bad, m'kay.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Heh, giggity.
> ...
> Oh wait, that wasn't a euphemism, was it?




Not in this case.



> Thank you, 'smooth' is my middle name.  Well, actually it's Roger, but nevermind that now.




"Smooth" Criminal?   



>




'Twas kidding.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Howdy, Hive. Just popping by to say hi. It's hard to type long messages on this handheld I'm using, so it's just hi for now and hope everyone is well.




Howdy. Hope the move is going well.

Sorry for loss of kitty. It's hard to lose a furry family friend.


----------



## hafrogman

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not in this case.



Darn.







			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Smooth" Criminal?



Annie?  Are you okay?







			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> 'Twas kidding.



Okay, I shall forgive you then.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> This place?  The Hive?  Doubt it.
> Your cell?  Possibly, I can't imagine you have too many knicknacks.




Not me ... to be sure ... but the office has a bunch of stuff lying around.

I was referring to the workspace


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Not me ... to be sure ... but the office has a bunch of stuff lying around.
> 
> I was referring to the workspace



Funny, considering the state of my desk, you'd think that would have been my first guess.  'Scuse me while I go sift through a paper avalance.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Funny, considering the state of my desk, you'd think that would have been my first guess.  'Scuse me while I go sift through a paper avalance.




Sounds like my desk too. The cats getting up here doesn't help....


----------



## Dog Moon

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Smooth" Criminal?




Hafrogman, are you okay, are you okay, are you okay hafrogman?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> I'm holding him hostage in my lair, unless you can give me a level appropriate ransom of GP I'll devour his soul.  Well I might settle for some cookies, but that's my final offer.



*Bakes HSB a batch of 12 dozen chocolate chip cookies*


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

Reveille said:
			
		

> *Bakes HSB a batch of 12 dozen chocolate chip cookies*



"C is for Cookies that's good enough for me"

Releases Blackrat but only after eating his shoes and belt just for the hell of it.

What you never asked what kind of monster I was?  Well other than the bizarre kind of course.


----------



## hero4hire

The subscription function is back! YAY!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Funny, considering the state of my desk, you'd think that would have been my first guess.  'Scuse me while I go sift through a paper avalance.



I think I can top you, Mycanid and Darth.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

HeavenShallBurn said:
			
		

> What you never asked what kind of monster I was?  Well other than the bizarre kind of course.



I thought you were a cookie monster.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The subscription function is back! YAY!



W007!


----------



## Mycanid

Mine is worse ... it is a sys admin office ...place looks like a computer graveyard ...  :\


----------



## hero4hire

Reveille said:
			
		

> I think I can top you, Mycanid and Darth.




Okay so I know what the kleenex and hand lotion by the bed is for...But the Tabasco Sauce???


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay so I know what the kleenex and hand lotion by the bed is for...But the Tabasco Sauce???



What you think is hand lotion is either my little container of advil or an eaten yogurt.  The tobasco goes on almost all soups I eat while watching tv.


----------



## Steve Jung

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay so I know what the kleenex and hand lotion by the bed is for...But the Tabasco Sauce???



It's for a hot time, of course.


----------



## hero4hire

Reveille said:
			
		

> What you think is hand lotion is either my little container of advil or an eaten yogurt.  The tobasco goes on almost all soups I eat while watching tv.




That's what they all say!

J/K withya mate.


----------



## Dog Moon

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The subscription function is back! YAY!




Oh sweet.

Now I can go through my 150 subscribed threads and delete what I want because they apparently automatically subscribed when I posted in the threads...


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Oh sweet.
> 
> Now I can go through my 150 subscribed threads and delete what I want because they apparently automatically subscribed when I posted in the threads...



Haha!

(You can turn that off in your settings)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey, I just noted I'm coming up to 4000 posts!

I'm also having subscription issues in CM - I need to find the place to turn off the automatic emails. I get all excited that I've got email waiting to be read, only to find out that it's people NotReplying to my posts...


----------



## hafrogman

Hey Rev,

So I keep thinking of falling off the wagon and getting back into PbP-ing.  I still feel guilty about totally dropping off the face of the planet and abandoning a few games last year, but I seem to have more time and energy now.  And since the game I'm looking at joining is yours. . . I thought I'd get your opinion.

Should I go back?


----------



## Mycanid

Do it hafrog! Do it! [cheers and huzzahs his intention....]


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Do it hafrog! Do it! [cheers and huzzahs his intention....]



Wow. . . do you stand under bridges and yell 'Jump!' too?      Nice to see you Mycanid.  You seem to be at least coming around more, even if you don't stay.  How're things?


----------



## Mycanid

Things are going okay ... all things considered and such.

I have been majorly busy of late ... *sigh*  :\ 

How about yerself?


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> How about yerself?



Much the same as always I guess.  I work, sleep, eat and such forth.  Still trying to get over the cold Fru Rev gave me.

Ready for the weekend.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Much the same as always I guess.  I work, sleep, eat and such forth.  Still trying to get over the cold Fru Rev gave me.
> 
> Ready for the weekend.




Was figuring Rev was a name change ... the posting style is just too similar to another individual we all know in here!


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Was figuring Rev was a name change ... the posting style is just too similar to another individual we all know in here!



Well, in his defense, he announced the change here, and added the whole "formerly Fru" thing in his signature.  So yeah, it's him.  No secret.      I just still think of him as Fru in my mind.


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, in his defense, he announced the change here, and added the whole "formerly Fru" thing in his signature.  So yeah, it's him.  No secret.      I just still think of him as Fru in my mind.




Man ... I HAVE been rather out of the loop in here of late, haven't I ...  :\


----------



## hafrogman

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Man ... I HAVE been rather out of the loop in here of late, haven't I ...  :\



Well, we move fast.


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I just still think of him as Fru in my mind.



Ah. Good. I'm not the only one then. I just can't get used to that. Maybe in time  .


----------



## Mycanid

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, we move fast.




So I remember, so I remember.


----------



## Evilhalfling

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay so I know what the kleenex and hand lotion by the bed is for...But the Tabasco Sauce???




that is so "find the indians"  I saw the klenex, yougurt, and tobasco - the "hand lotion" im lost on, especially since it might not be.  My question, is where did you get what appears to be a 2ed complete fighter book in hardcover?

BTW did formerly Fru explain why the name change?


----------



## hafrogman

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> BTW did formerly Fru explain why the name change?



He made a small thread about it.  No deep explanation given.  Mostly I think he felt like a change.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Should I go back?



Definetely. I've been w/o a group for almost four months, an I need to get back on the wagon myself. I've got one Galaxy Building Game I've got going and Virtual Avatar world campaign I'm gauging interest in.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> and Virtual Avatar world campaign I'm gauging interest in.



That was the one I was looking at.  I always love a little "hey, you got your fantasy in my d20 Modern"


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> My question, is where did you get what appears to be a 2ed complete fighter book in hardcover?



If you are referring to the book just left of my yellow toolbox, thats my 2nd Ed softcover Psionics Handbook.   




			
				Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> BTW did formerly Fru explain why the name change?



It was more because of my dads passing. He was a great influence on me as far as gaming goes. My parents bucked my desire for faming many many years ago, basically because it was consuming time I should have been devoting to studies. My dad took me to GenCon twice, once in '05 and again in '07. The expense of room/board and traveling was taken care of by both of my parents and all I needed money for was food and fun. 

The change is to honor him and as a rebirth for myself. He was a veteran and I loved him regardless of how much of a pain in the butt he was. Taps at his funeral pushed me over the emotional edge. I broke down and let it all out. Reveille is played at daybreak usually on military compounds signaling the new day, so in a way Reveille is the start of a new me - a person that tries to look at life _*even more*_ as a daily experience. The future is not set, and there is no guarantee that it willbe there - so tell everyone in your life you love them every chance you get.


----------



## Mycanid

Very well said Reveille. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> Haha!
> 
> (You can turn that off in your settings)




I don't want to though.  Cause normally it isn't that bad, except for when I can't access my subscriptions for like 3 months...


----------



## Jdvn1

Happy Lunar New Year!


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Happy Lunar New Year!



Right back at a Jaydween!


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, and as an aside: I hope your reveille isn't played by Radar and his banged up piece of metal!  Kudos to the name change!


----------



## Blackrat

Ouh. I just tried using citadel modelling flock for the first time ever. Somebody should have warned me not to breath near it. Stupid me, went and tried to get the excess off the base by blowing to it  . Unfortunatily I didn't realize to close the jar first   . So I just spent the last ten minutes infront the bathroom mirror trying to pick the tiny green flakes off of my right eye :\ . On the bright side; the miniature looks great   .


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:
			
		

> So I just spent the last ten minutes infront the bathroom mirror trying to pick the tiny green flakes off of my right eye :\
> .....
> On the bright side; the miniature looks great   .



See, an uncharitable person would relate these two facts.


----------



## Talislan

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ouh. I just tried using citadel modelling flock for the first time ever. Somebody should have warned me not to breath near it. Stupid me, went and tried to get the excess off the base by blowing to it  . Unfortunatily I didn't realize to close the jar first   . So I just spent the last ten minutes infront the bathroom mirror trying to pick the tiny green flakes off of my right eye :\ . On the bright side; the miniature looks great   .




My simpathies. That stuff (while exceedingly good at its job) is evil.

Its worse than that glittery makeup my girlfriend wears, gets in places it really has no business being. I swear sometimes they imbue it with some teleportational AI mecha-magnetism that allows it to stick to any surface with impunity. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  

Oh, yeah, afternoon Hive


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Whats happening hivers?


----------



## Mycanid

Oy vey ... indexing is a pain in the neck.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Oy vey ... indexing is a pain in the neck.  :\



So is compiling.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> So is compiling.



So is Maricopa County Planning and Development.


----------



## Mycanid

OTOH it is a Friday, so the weekend is just around the corner!   

So cheer up you frumpy frogs and wascally Weveilles!


----------



## megamania

Reveille said:
			
		

> Whats happening hivers?





Not much.   working working and working.  Got a raise at the factory which is awesome.  Maybe I'll get TV again for this fall.

Otherwise-   nada mucho


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ouh. I just tried using citadel modelling flock for the first time ever. Somebody should have warned me not to breath near it. Stupid me, went and tried to get the excess off the base by blowing to it  . Unfortunatily I didn't realize to close the jar first   . So I just spent the last ten minutes infront the bathroom mirror trying to pick the tiny green flakes off of my right eye :\ . On the bright side; the miniature looks great   .




Awesome and as for the flock-

small ziplock tupperware box that acts as storage AND application box.  I place glue on the figure then just gently place figure into the flock and cover.  Remove in five minutes.  Shake and put somewhere safe for 24 hours.  shake again (over the storage box) and gently blow.

and viola!  sudden awesomeness.


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:
			
		

> Awesome and as for the flock-
> 
> small ziplock tupperware box that acts as storage AND application box.  I place glue on the figure then just gently place figure into the flock and cover.  Remove in five minutes.  Shake and put somewhere safe for 24 hours.  shake again (over the storage box) and gently blow.
> 
> and viola!  sudden awesomeness.



Yeah. Now that the mini is ready it looks awesome. It's been almost two years since I last painted minis (I let my GF do the painting for me normally but I just wanted to try and see if I still can do anything). I used an orc mini from Hero Quest (I'm amazed if any of you don't know what I'm talking about) to test my skills. I painted them when I was something like 10 with my bro's car-model paints. Except for the chaos-warriors, all the minis still have the same paint-job on them. So now that I found them during the move, lying around in the back of my junk-closet, I decided to give them a new touch and use them in my D&D game. I took a pic of two of the orcs standing next to eachother. The other has the original paint-job from over ten years ago and the other is the one I tried the flock with too. When I manage to locate the wire that goes between the camera and computer I'll post those in the art gallery.


----------



## Mycanid

I must admit that I am very impressed with this new 8gb Creative Zen mp3 player ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Everyone having a good Saturday?


----------



## megamania

alright I suppose.


----------



## megamania

I was thinkin'.....    I know... a dangerous thing to do in my case.....


Recently Fru became Rev.

If I were to change my user name what should it be?

Something about the hobby?

Something about me?

Something about my old story hours?

Something else?


----------



## Mr. Beef

Reveille said:
			
		

> Everyone having a good Saturday?




In a word, no.

We have gotten something bewteen 3 & 4 automated phone calls announcing this one person's campaign for a government position over the past week, and the latest one came about an hour after the last one. The last one was when I was trying to make dinner and I almost burned my food trying to answer the phone. 

If there was some way short of threats of legal action to get these to stop I would be more than glad to hear them. I have the person's mailing address for their headquarters and am considering sending a nice and long Cease and Desist letter from a lawyer friend of mine because I'm tired of having to answer automated calls when family members could be calling with something important.

I'm thinking about paying for Caller ID out of my own pocket, but when you are on disability money is kind of tight. Right now we have just unplugged the phone and am enjying the peace and quiet.


----------



## Bront

Horay for working 25 hours over a 34 hour period!!


----------



## megamania

normal scheldule-  I do 28 hours in a 38 hour time period.


Endentured Servitude has not left.....   maybe in about 12 years once I get to be over 50.


----------



## Jdvn1

I had an all right Saturday. I went to work in the morning, then volunteered at a con the rest of the day.


----------



## Dog Moon

So my Sat was pretty fun.  Played part of a game of TI [basically we didn't know if one of the players was going to make it, so we started playing and then stopped a little after he arrived] and then played some dnd from a campaign I play in.  Then we stopped to order food and played Munchkin till it arrived.  THEN, we played my campaign for a little while where they finally killed an opponent they have disliked for a while [and probably not just because he wore a kilt and I occasionally joked about him flipping it up in the middle of combat ]


----------



## hero4hire

megamania said:
			
		

> normal scheldule-  I do 28 hours in a 38 hour time period.
> 
> 
> Endentured Servitude has not left.....   maybe in about 12 years once I get to be over 50.




I used to routinely  do 32 hours in a 40 hour stretch.

Thankfully those days are gone.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, in his defense, he announced the change here, and added the whole "formerly Fru" thing in his signature.  So yeah, it's him.  No secret.      I just still think of him as Fru in my mind.




So do I.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So is Maricopa County Planning and Development.




So is the Guilford County board. They love spending tax dollars they don't have. I'm glad I don't pay them property tax! Just sales tax.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Sigh.

Randomlingshouse.net has finally gone for good. Moment of silence to be observed in the Hive thread, please.


----------



## Mycanid

Tallarn said:
			
		

> Sigh.
> 
> Randomlingshouse.net has finally gone for good. Moment of silence to be observed in the Hive thread, please.




*sigh*


----------



## Jdvn1

Websites really seem fleeting, sometimes.


----------



## Steve Jung

*removes hat*
I did hear that Terraism might be able to host the site. We just may rise again.


----------



## Dog Moon

Wow, slow couple of days at the Hive.

*must post.  We WILL catch up to Crothian!*


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, slow couple of days at the Hive.
> 
> *must post.  We WILL catch up to Crothian!*



No we won't.  Without Aurora or Goldmoon or Darth, we're pretty much hosed as far as posting rate goes.

Hive Needs Women!



Not to be confused with the 'God-of-War Massage Parlour'
...
Mars Kneads Women!


----------



## Aurora

Womenz is here!

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Womenz is here!



Whee!


			
				Aurora said:
			
		

> Ask and ye shall receive.



If only it were that simple OUTSIDE of the internets.

Of course, you arrived just in time for me to leave in five minutes.  *sigh*

So, how're things?  Planning much Gen-con canoodling and hijinks?


----------



## Aurora

Of course I am! Considering coming?


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, slow couple of days at the Hive.
> 
> *must post.  We WILL catch up to Crothian!*



If you insist.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> No we won't.  Without Aurora or Goldmoon or Darth, we're pretty much hosed as far as posting rate goes.
> 
> Hive Needs Women!
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be confused with the 'God-of-War Massage Parlour'
> ...
> Mars Kneads Women!


----------



## Bront

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, slow couple of days at the Hive.
> 
> *must post.  We WILL catch up to Crothian!*



You mean the entire hive?  or just you?

You want to catch up, join a PbP.  That's where most of my posts come from.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> You mean the entire hive?  or just you?
> 
> You want to catch up, join a PbP.  That's where most of my posts come from.



I think he means both.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Of course I am! Considering coming?



Not really, as discussed before.  I think I need to start conning smaller.  Try out Hexacon or something before I jump feet first into four days on the other side of the country.

Mostly I was just curious if you'd told your relatives yet.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

>



You totally stole that laugh from the Shroom!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Wow, slow couple of days at the Hive.
> 
> *must post.  We WILL catch up to Crothian!*




it just ain't gonna happen on these boards... 

These days, I wonder if I can keep up with myself.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Not really, as discussed before.  I think I need to start conning smaller.  Try out Hexacon or something before I jump feet first into four days on the other side of the country.
> 
> Mostly I was just curious if you'd told your relatives yet.



That I game? Oh hell no. Well, I told my sister, and she was okay with it. I guess I am a chicken and just don't want to deal with the "well Jack Chick from Focus on the Family says......"

Come on. Why start small?


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> That I game? Oh hell no. Well, I told my sister, and she was okay with it. I guess I am a chicken and just don't want to deal with the "well Jack Chick from Focus on the Family says......"
> 
> Come on. Why start small?



Well, actually I meant the whole 1st birthday at Gen-con thing, but I guess if they don't know you game, then taking their new grandchild/neice/cousin what-have-you to a whole convention of gamers also hasn't been aired.

I think that these days, D&D has faded from the devil worshiper scene and been firmly ensconced in the nerd scene.  Fantasy always attracts some ire, but it didn't really slow down Pokemon or Harry Potter.  But I can't vouch for your family obviously.


----------



## Aeson

I wish I could go to GenCon. :\  Maybe one day.


----------



## Aurora

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, actually I meant the whole 1st birthday at Gen-con thing, but I guess if they don't know you game, then taking their new grandchild/neice/cousin what-have-you to a whole convention of gamers also hasn't been aired.
> 
> I think that these days, D&D has faded from the devil worshiper scene and been firmly ensconced in the nerd scene.  Fantasy always attracts some ire, but it didn't really slow down Pokemon or Harry Potter.  But I can't vouch for your family obviously.



Oh.    No, we haven't told them "we will be out of town at a convention" yet.   If asked, it is a gaming convention. No need to give further details. That would be enough for my family. I think my parents think "game night" is when we play video games.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> Oh.    No, we haven't told them "we will be out of town at a convention" yet.   If asked, it is a gaming convention. No need to give further details. That would be enough for my family. I think my parents think "game night" is when we play video games.



No, no.  Surely it's good ol' fashioned family games.  Monopoly.  Bridge.  Stuff like that.      Still, I guess you're not really hiding it from them.  They just don't ask questions.

...

Now I have a desire to make wholesome family games out of D&D.  

Bridge, two teams of two players battle it out for control of a river crossing.  Added difficulty: wooden bridge, no fireballs.

Monopoly, the players are a team of thugs and troubleshooters working for a merchant seeking to eliminate the competition.  Wreak as much havoc as you can while avoiding the guards who want to send you directly to jail.


----------



## Aurora

I would so totally learn to play bridge. I asked my grandma to teach me and she sad no.  She said it would take way to long to learn.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would so totally learn to play bridge. I asked my grandma to teach me and she sad no.  She said it would take way to long to learn.



Volunteer at a senior center. You might be able to learn there.


----------



## Dog Moon

Bront said:
			
		

> You mean the entire hive?  or just you?
> 
> You want to catch up, join a PbP.  That's where most of my posts come from.




Me?  Heck no!  I would have to EnWorld day and night for that kind of thing, and I am incapable of doing that.  I meant the Hive altogether, that the number of posts in this thread will eventually bypass the postcount of the singular poster who goes by the name of Crothian [although there are certainly debates on whether Crothian truly is a singular person or not].


----------



## hafrogman

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Me?  Heck no!  I would have to EnWorld day and night for that kind of thing, and I am incapable of doing that.  I meant the Hive altogether, that the number of posts in this thread will eventually bypass the postcount of the singular poster who goes by the name of Crothian [although there are certainly debates on whether Crothian truly is a singular person or not].



Pfft, you know you want to break 40k posts sooner or later.  Don't try denying it.


----------



## hafrogman

Aurora said:
			
		

> I would so totally learn to play bridge. I asked my grandma to teach me and she sad no.  She said it would take way to long to learn.



The basics aren't that difficult from what I recall.  I learned how to play (badly) in one evening.  I never played again, and have forgotten, but she might have been referring to how long it would take to train you to be a decent partner.      Granny got game, straight out told you.  Word.

But yeah, read a basic play guide, find a computer version and learn strategy there, and voila.  It's how I learned hearts and canasta.


----------



## Aurora

Aeson said:
			
		

> Volunteer at a senior center. You might be able to learn there.



I don't think I spend enough time with my grandparents as it is. I think if I started hanging with other old people they might get a little upset.


----------



## Aeson

Aurora said:
			
		

> I don't think I spend enough time with my grandparents as it is. I think if I started hanging with other old people they might get a little upset.



Just a suggestion. If you wanted to learn you could find a way.


----------



## Aeson

I am baking pies.   Apple and cherry with an oatmeal crumble topping. I have no idea how it will turn out.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You totally stole that laugh from the Shroom!



Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## hafrogman

Reveille said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with that.



I didn't say there was.  But it did totally fool me into thinking that Mycanid had shown up, until I noticed who had posted it.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I didn't say there was.  But it did totally fool me into thinking that Mycanid had shown up, until I noticed who had posted it.



Failed a spot or sense motive check, eh?


----------



## Michael Morris

It takes MySQL and vbulletin an inordinate amount of time to scan and assemble a page of posts for a thread over 1000 posts or so long, so until I can figure out what the hell is bogging the machine down, effective immediately, all threads over 1000 posts are to be closed and replacement threads linking back to them started.

If you know of any other thread that fits this criteria please inform the moderators.

EDIT: New Thread formed here.


----------

